# Type what you're thinking about right now



## Lets Beat Social Anxiety

For me, I'm thinking about how soaked I'm gonna get when I go pick up my girlfriend from work in an hour. It's rainy season in Thailand right now, and I have a motorbike...no car.

Rain coat on and hope it doesn't soak through this time!

What's on *your* mind?


----------



## Jsin94

How to heal my vocal chords. My voice has been cracking bad.


----------



## TheSpaceForThis

how bored and lonely i am


----------



## TheSpaceForThis

besides having SA im bipolar, and noone wants to be around me that long, except for family, cause they have to, Im a walking hell.


----------



## Callum96

I'm thinking about why I'm such a **** and why I push people away.


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

When I Die, I Don't Want Any Of That Church crap, I Just Want To Be Cremated (I'm gonna Leave The cash To Pay For This), And Then Everyone Take A Handful Of My Ashes And Throw Them In Someones Face. 
These Are My Wishes. 
Thank You.


----------



## nogal23

I just feel so pissed with my SA..have it f****** yrs now and Im fed up of it!! grhh SA go away!!!


----------



## EmotionlessThug

PS4


----------



## gold and bleak

how dark life can get and be


----------



## Chieve

im in a relationship and if it ever ended id feel so lost and helpless, id be more upset and depressed and down then i did before i was even in a relationship...and life was good when i was single and alone...or at least felt like it

and im feeling kind of down for some reason, i just think its because of my cough medicine though


----------



## RelinquishedHell

If anyone comes and bangs on my door while I'm trying to sleep, I'm going to freak out.


----------



## Consider

Cough medicine makes me giddy
I need to throw trash
Put clothes in dryer
Smoke bong hits
Work ****
Goddamn life 

That's what I was thinking when I chose to type.


----------



## MsDaisy

My headache wont go away.. a week..whats wrong I don't usually get headaches.
It could be a tumor.


----------



## Hyperborea

Ive been awake now 40 hours with only 2 hours of sleep. And i still dont feel that kind of tired that i would fall asleep if i lay my head on the pillow. What is most funny, is that i ended coffee drinking just to see what effects it has, will it lessen my anxiety and make me fall asleep easier.. I guess the answer is NO to the last one. FUNNNNN.


----------



## Hyperborea

MsDaisy said:


> My headache wont go away.. a week..whats wrong I don't usually get headaches.
> It could be a tumor.


Drinking more water might help.


----------



## lylyroze

I'm thinking about my job,I woul like to be a "normal" girl.


----------



## ShakeyHands

About a girl who I hope is thinking of me...


----------



## musiclover55

Why do I have a headache?


----------



## zonebox

Ouch.. my legs hurt.


----------



## musiclover55

MsDaisy said:


> My headache wont go away.. a week..whats wrong I don't usually get headaches.
> It could be a tumor.


Last time I had a long headache, it was either because of stressing about school or because my tooth hurt...


----------



## failed101

I'm thinking about talking to my counselor in high school about my case of social anxiety.

Although the doctor did recommend me an appointment with an anxiety clinic, so woohoo!


----------



## tehuti88

The back of my throat tastes really garlicky. :um

(I had a medication put in my bladder earlier today...for some reason, it makes me smell like/taste garlic. :stu )


----------



## MsDaisy

Hyperborea said:


> Drinking more water might help.


Thank you  Im taking your advice. I had to drive 15 miles to go get some more. The only time I usually drink it is at work where its free. I really need to invest in a tap water filter. So scared to drink the water these days.


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

I'm thinking that if we all for together, we could take over the world, and send all the chatter boxes (i HATE them) in Guantanamo bay


----------



## mattmc

I wish I was talking to her right now. I wish I didn't wish I was talking to her right now.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

I feel so bad for my cat. I'm his only company and I'm getting really tired of his neediness.


----------



## starsfreak

Thinking about the practicum I have to do in 4 days. At my school in Germany we have to do two practicums in 10th grade. Both for two weeks. We also have to do a power point presentation afterwards. We to show the take pictures we have taken from the work place, tell everything we did and all that stuff.

I'm more nervous about the presentation than the actual practicum...


----------



## mattmc

I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## blasteen

What Iam gonna eat tomorrow


----------



## tehuti88

mark101 said:


> Funny how you have words with somebody on here and you see they have then visited your profile page, what's that all about eh?
> 
> :con


That freaks me out when that happens. :afr


----------



## housebunny

I hope the muscle jumping in my left arm is from all the caffeine I had today and not something else.


----------



## Valtron

I have tests to study for, but I can't focus.


----------



## Glass Child

Planning things for a meetup with a friend. I'm actually nervous about it which seems odd since that isn't usually how I feel in situations like this.

Also trying to wake up from a long nap.


----------



## Kalliber

I want to skype my fb friend ;3;


----------



## Heyyou

Sooo bored, the internet is no longer fun. I've seen everything it has to offer, EVERYTHING.


----------



## tsuga

Why do I like Aphex Twin so much?


----------



## Cyclonic

I don't care about anything right now, nothing.

It just suddenly came on like the flip of a switch. Hopefully things are better in the morning.


----------



## russianruby

How it doesn't matter what I type in this here small rectangular pix-elated box because nobody in the world will ever read this message...and nobody will ever care, especially somebody on the internet. All is vain.


----------



## Valtron

Heyyou said:


> Sooo bored, the internet is no longer fun. I've seen everything it has to offer, EVERYTHING.


I feel the same way. I've watched all my Youtube subscriptions and no longer have interest in Facebook. It's a horrible addiction, constantly refreshing the page and waiting for something new. I do that here too.


----------



## DaydreamBeliever10

I'm thinking about what a waste my life is because of my SA and thinking about how bad I feel, how lonely and miserable I am and about hurting myself (not death) something physical to relieve the emotional I used to tell myself. It gets to a stage where it doesn't help yet I still do it as I can't stop and if I don't do something I'm frightened I will lose my mind with all this pain and misery.

I'm thinking about how I don't want to get up at 5am on a weekend to go to work, I just want to sleep that's all I ever want to do these days. But at least at work I'm somewhat distracted from my feelings.

I'm also thinking how I would love to go to a certain concert in November but I know I won't go. I won't go by myself and I can't bring myself to ask anyone, not even a friend. I would have to drive anyway and I don't like driving when there are other people in the car as it feels like they're watching and judging my driving and then I get really anxious and tense which is exhausting and makes me feel like crap :sigh


----------



## Odinn

It won't work..
why do I feel like it could...
I'm terrible!


----------



## Valtron

DaydreamBeliever10 said:


> I'm also thinking how I would love to go to a certain concert in November but I know I won't go. I won't go by myself and I can't bring myself to ask anyone, not even a friend. I would have to drive anyway and I don't like driving when there are other people in the car as it feels like they're watching and judging my driving and then I get really anxious and tense which is exhausting and makes me feel like crap :sigh


I go to see theater by myself all the time. I try to talk to the people next to me. Once the show starts, you're not going to be talking with anyone anyway. Just turn your brain off and enjoy the show. I find it's great escapism for me....
I actually find it more stressful going with people because I worry that they're not liking the show. Going alone is so much easier.


----------



## Yer Blues

Meow, meow, meow, meow.


----------



## h00dz

Valtron said:


> I feel the same way. I've watched all my Youtube subscriptions and no longer have interest in Facebook. It's a horrible addiction, constantly refreshing the page and waiting for something new.* I do that here too*.


Guilty as charged.


----------



## DaydreamBeliever10

Valtron said:


> I go to see theater by myself all the time. I try to talk to the people next to me. Once the show starts, you're not going to be talking with anyone anyway. Just turn your brain off and enjoy the show. I find it's great escapism for me....
> I actually find it more stressful going with people because I worry that they're not liking the show. Going alone is so much easier.


I just can't bring myself to do it though. I probably won't be able to get the time off work, well I won't ask so it's a mute point lol. I went to the movies by myself once and it was an awful experience which doesn't help in me trying to go somewhere by myself again. It's stressful whether I go with people or by myself so I'll probably give it a miss. I should probably make myself go but I'm tired of always feeling anxious and on edge, it's wearing me down. I'd rather stay in my bedroom listening to music and feeling as close to calm as I can.

Oh how I wish I could turn my brain off but it's always going at 100miles per hour with thoughts that only fuel my anxiety and I won't be able to enjoy the show.

I'm glad you've found something you can do that you enjoy and it helps you escape the misery and pain that is SA. Escapism is wonderful even if only temporarily


----------



## mattmc

I'm going to have to tell you eventually... and I doubt you'll be upset... just disappointed. If only that wasn't such a familiar feeling concerning me. I know it seems like I'm not amounting to anything. And I still can't prove otherwise.


----------



## Steinerz

I feel like I have lost my innocence today. Human life has lost some of it's value. I got an adrenaline rush out of the deal but was it worth it? Now I feel sick and my body flush, I have seen what should not be seen.


----------



## h00dz

tsuga said:


> Why do I like Aphex Twin so much?


You sir are awesome.


----------



## h00dz

SteinerOfThule said:


> I feel like I have lost my innocence today. Human life has lost some of it's value. I got an adrenaline rush out of the deal but was it worth it? Now I feel sick and my body flush, I have seen what should not be seen.




So curious....


----------



## Steinerz

h00dz said:


> So curious....


I went to the dark corners of the internet. Never going there again! mmm mmm NOoooooooope.


----------



## Steinerz

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Oh. That doesn't sound nice. At all. :no Don't wanna see.


Can't post the link. One because of inhumanity. Two because i deleted my history and don't know how to find it again. Wasn't planning on linking in the first place though. It's just... =((


----------



## Radical But Legal

I will talk with that girl, I will talk with that girl, I will talk with that girl...


----------



## probably offline

eeeuuuöööööuuuuhhhhggguuguuhuug


----------



## AussiePea

That this is just the random thought thread.


----------



## h00dz

probably offline said:


> eeeuuuöööööuuuuhhhhggguuguuhuug


What does that 'ööööö' sound like?


----------



## probably offline

h00dz said:


> What does that 'ööööö' sound like?


like this(..sort of... google translate is ****ed up)

in a word


----------



## h00dz

probably offline said:


> like this(..sort of... google translate is ****ed up)
> 
> in a word


Wait so, the single letter ö is the word for island? How does that work?


----------



## probably offline

h00dz said:


> Wait so, the single letter ö is the word for island? How does that work?


Yes. If it's written by itself in a sentence it means island. That's not very hard


----------



## h00dz

probably offline said:


> Yes. If it's written by itself in a sentence it means island. That's not very hard


I clearly understand little about other languages


----------



## probably offline

h00dz said:


> I clearly understand little about other languages


That's not a one-letter-word? x]


----------



## Miyu

absolutely, absolutely can't fail this exam on tuesday, also need to get to the doctor ........... clean my room, survive amusement park next saturday, finish the herbarium, GET OVER THIS FLU-LIKE THINGY and in general just ............... stop being such a nervous wreck, it's really getting me down, but I CAN'T HELP IT.

i've worried about things in last week that I wouldn't tell anyone about, cause ........... idk


----------



## h00dz

probably offline said:


> That's not a one-letter-word? x]


Hahaha, touche~ :teeth


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

How can I keep living a life without a significant other. It's not a question of being single. I'm fine with being single. But I don't know how long I can stand being single my entire life.


----------



## Odinn

Where you are in my future...
Where I want you to be...
Where I think you will be...
...
...
Why I'm so dumb...


----------



## SilentLyric

I don't want to study. I want to post on sas all day.


----------



## mattmc

I'd cuddle with a cute porn star.


----------



## Zatch

^ She has a nice smile.


----------



## AlchemyFire

My head hurts.


----------



## Charmander

Ouch.


----------



## AngelClare

AussiePea said:


> That this is just the random thought thread.


The OP is not asking for random thoughts. He's asking what is on your mind right now.

Right now, I'm at work. I'm worried that my shirt looks weird and unprofessional. It's a little different. I'm trying not to care what others think.


----------



## mattmc

Veracity said:


> ^ She has a nice smile.


Yes. Yes she does. :heart


----------



## AussiePea

AngelClare said:


> The OP is not asking for random thoughts. He's asking what is on your mind right now.


It's the same thing. Semantics, as you were.


----------



## Radical But Legal

Radical But Legal said:


> I will talk with that girl, I will talk with that girl, I will talk with that girl...


Why didn't I talk with that girl, why didn't I talk with that girl, why didn't I talk with that girl...


----------



## AngelClare

Lets Beat Social Anxiety said:


> For me, I'm thinking about how soaked I'm gonna get when I go pick up my girlfriend from work in an hour. It's rainy season in Thailand right now, and I have a motorbike...no car.
> 
> Rain coat on and hope it doesn't soak through this time!
> 
> What's on *your* mind?


What is it like being a westerner living in Thailand? Is it easy to get a girlfriend? Are the people friendlier to you because you're a foreigner or the opposite? Do you get homesick or are you sick of your western home?


----------



## tehuti88

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I'm thinking about how the threads *"Random thought of the day"* and *"Write anything in this thread"* are sort of the same in my brain. And how this one seems to be like a mix of those two, and *"Post something you want to tell someone but are to afraid to say"*, *"What's bothering you right now"* and *"Something good that happened today"*. So now it'll all become this wet mushy ball of messy stuff in here.


I've been thinking that too. And the OCD part of my brain that wonders where something is most appropriately posted is like... :cry



mark101 said:


> Yeah I imagine them all angry and looking to dig some dirt to use against you


Yep. :afr Or stalk you! :eek



mark101 said:


> Somebody a few weeks back read my story on my profile page and then told me I couldn't possibly know anything about anything because I had quit school at 15 (depression).
> 
> Whatever :teeth


I sometimes get told I can't know anything about anything because I read books and the Internet and haven't really lived life. :roll :lol



likeaspacemonkey said:


> How is that not the most understandable thing ever? I totally do that. Cross a few words with someone, think "huh, that was interesting, or funny, or silly, or I agreed, or seems nice, or whatever; let's see that profile!" Of course I do.


I get freaked out if they check me out after we've strongly disagreed over something or if I sense there's a feeling of bad blood between us...like, you were just railing against me in a thread, now you're checking out my profile? Yeek. o_o;



Odinn said:


> Why I'm so dumb...


No, no, no you are not. :twak

Aaannnnd...I'm starting to mix this thread up with "What's bothering you right now"...which leads me back to



likeaspacemonkey said:


> I'm thinking about how the threads *"Random thought of the day"* and *"Write anything in this thread"* are sort of the same in my brain. And how this one seems to be like a mix of those two, and *"Post something you want to tell someone but are to afraid to say"*, *"What's bothering you right now"* and *"Something good that happened today"*. So now it'll all become this wet mushy ball of messy stuff in here.





tehuti88 said:


> I've been thinking that too. And the OCD part of my brain that wonders where something is most appropriately posted is like... :cry


...like a full circle.

Now I'm thinking of mandalas. :?










And now I'm thinking about a character of mine who has a mandala tattoo.

Okies time to abandon thread. ;_;


----------



## Deion

When will i enjoy life again?.


----------



## karenw

I must sleep soon up early.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Nobody reads or gives a **** about my thoughts. Why do I bother posting.


----------



## corbeaublanc

*All within or under the past minute or so. I write them as they come: *

Hey, that girl is being really loud.

I would go to Starbucks; but I already did so today.

I should have stayed...wuss.

What does she think about me?

How long will I stay here?

That green scarf is hideous.

Okay-this person's voice is really grating on my nerves, I'd like to ram them down the stairs.

I really don't want to go back outside...but why did they have to put the ac on in _here_? It's freaking 50 degrees out!

Shut the hell up, I'm trying to think.

Ugh, the laughter is killing me inside. I'll just try to ignore what fun they're having.

I should leave.

Would they scatter if I ran in with a knife-hahaha. no, that's ridiculous.

why would I think such a thing...but it's not like I have anything else to do.

A warm bed would be nice.

I really hate this!

Okay, that is getting on my nerves, I need to leave.

Great job you dunce-flooded the damn forum! no-no I didn't

I need to stop looking back.

I need self control.

Well-maybe in ten years from now you will hang

-okay, that was uncalled for! Why do these thoughts plague me..

I should delete this..

No repost. Stop deleting sh!t

--

..................I don't want to write anymore...  Welcome to a minute of Corbeaublanc..


----------



## Wurli

Why am I back here?


----------



## h00dz

Radical But Legal said:


> Why didn't I talk with that girl, why didn't I talk with that girl, why didn't I talk with that girl...


Been there done that :hug


----------



## Glass Child

Had quite a few meaningful conversations with people today while I was feeling sick.
Now I'm not so sure of what I'm supposed to be thinking anymore.
But I'm feeling more at peace than I have for a very long time. Perhaps I can fall asleep without much stress tonight..

I'm so happy there's such great people around to talk to me.


----------



## coeur_brise

thinking too many things, but the same things over and over again. Wish I was young again. I hope you're okay. What should I do tomorrow? Why can't I ever succeed? Why am I so fail all the time.


----------



## SilentlySuffering

Why is it that I still care so much about what others think of me? If I could just get passed this, I think I'd be okay...


----------



## Ms Yesterday

I wish my Mum would talk about me on the phone a little quieter :l


----------



## Kalliber

tired of so many chores XDD


----------



## starsfreak

My weight. I wann lose weight but I'm too lazy and got no confidence...

Now I'm sitting here again, surfing on the internet and emptying another bag if chips...

I'm so pathetic.


----------



## Noll

DanielFromGER said:


> Now I'm sitting here again, surfing on the internet and emptying another bag if chips...


hey why dont you share some!


----------



## Sindelle

That I am sick today with a nasty cold and I need to get over it.

That I am lonely and I'll never meet anyone who loves me 

Whether I should quit college due to my severe anxiety... or whether I should continue and fail my classes.


----------



## starsfreak

Noll said:


> hey why dont you share some!


You're welcome


----------



## Noll

danielfromger said:


> you're welcome


thanks


----------



## Archeron

I should paint tomorrow.But wait.I am terrible at it.
Need to clean room.AGAIN.
I need to learn a new language.
Then where would i use it?I won't ever travel.
I envy you Morticia.There.
:dead


----------



## Odinn

tehuti88 said:


> No, no, no you are not. :twak


 Believe me when I say I really, really am. 
Thank you for cheering me up though!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm due to forage to appease the palate. Then it's going to be a day of study and taking it easy-- I got most of my cleaning done yesterday, the rest can go get bent.


----------



## Samtrix

If you teach a dog a trick, then clone the dog, will the new dog know the trick?
I've been thinking about this all day.


----------



## love is like a dream

What is the color of your room and if you were to change it to which color ? .Also I am thinking of the job of the wall painter could be very entertaining .


----------



## mattmc

A light blue.

No desire to change it. I sometimes imagine filling every inch of wall space with pictures. I love pictures. But the distraction might drive me mad.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to run.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

How I am really hungry, but don't know what I want to eat. I'm wondering if it really would have been safe to eat that pizza I left in the car while I was having the car worked on? Maybe they didn't taint it.....too late now.


----------



## h00dz

wtf


----------



## Steinerz

How empty I feel.


----------



## Lish3rs

^Ditto. Depression sucks.


----------



## h00dz

92 posts till 1000~~~~


----------



## mattmc

Coincidence said:


> google images room colors , light blue is very cool yes my room is white and very boring , i feel like buying the things and painting it myself .


Well if a different colour makes you happier then I suppose it's a good investment.


----------



## KelsKels

Lots of things. Mostly superficial and stupid. Like how much I dislike my skin.. and whether or not I should be a cheap *** and buy some haircolor from the store to brighten my red. Also how frustrated I am with myself over my artwork. Im just not creative and have no idea what to do anymore.


----------



## To22

Never again will I enter a supermarket on early Sunday, or during busy hours period.


----------



## laura024

I hope the dye sets soon so I can wash it out.


----------



## Pengo96

Why do i set my alarm clock for 5am when it takes me 15 mins to walk to college at 9:30 pm


----------



## CWe

Those tacos that are going to be cooked! yum yum yum


----------



## ourwater

I better pack light.


----------



## love is like a dream

mattmc said:


> Well if a different colour makes you happier then I suppose it's a good investment.


Good investment means light blue it's expensive ? I hope it is not very expensive for me to buy , but i liked it  , I am still thinking anyway didn't take any steps yet when I am lazy I am very lazy ..


----------



## Charmander

This mouth ulcer that keeps brushing against my teeth can just go away now please.


----------



## bellejar

This stupid crush is stupid. Stop doing stupid things, Michelle.


----------



## laura024

He might like this song.


----------



## Alienated

How I can self induce a permanent coma.......


----------



## AceEmoKid

*looks down at half empty, 24 serving bag of animal crackers*

These things are ****ing addicting, man.


----------



## BananaJoe

What am i doing here?


----------



## Kalliber

I'm tired s: feel bad too


----------



## mattmc

How satisfied I'd be just to put my arms around you for a second and kiss your cheek.


----------



## Grog

Night fall everything is always worse a night every night been on this site all day and got nothing from it am done


----------



## karenw

Gotta change the colour quality of my cv & print before bed, nicey nice nice.... Nice.


----------



## TryingMara

Just another case of missing out at the last minute. I always get in the way of my happiness.


----------



## Claudia87

Was Paul Bearer supposed to be Kane's dad? How bizarre was that story line.


----------



## Odinn

In case I don't see ya...

Good afternoon
Good evening
and
Good night


----------



## Grog

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Yeah! Burn in hell, site! :evil


Just frustrated don't know how to use computer yet only had it short time and don't know how to add stuff don't know what I'm is or URL or HTML I know nothing am trying though and will keep trying gust learned ho to do the quote thing and put a simple symbol on :clap:clap


----------



## Glass Child

My exploration to become emotionless has halted.
I shall follow the stars instead now.


----------



## vela

It's nice to have somewhere to go when I can't sleep. This place, right now!


----------



## Grog

Helped this one eyed mangy cat the other day and now the bloody thing thinks. I'm it's owner and won't go away today it brought me a snake like that is some thanks yet another native animal killed by a cat


----------



## coeur_brise

I really shouldn't be worried. If I'm ready, then I am. If not, then it's okay, I can still go back to living the unfettered lifestyle not bound by fiscal responsibilities and try to make friends at least. A new venture.. or opt for an even lower type of job. *sings Under Pressure by Bowie/Queen*


----------



## karenw

I like my 2014 calendar I've just bought, domestic bliss, loool. January is a cocktail.


----------



## Noll

hmmm maybe i should eat wow thats a good idea uhhh im so hungry my belly hurts


----------



## Radical But Legal

The guy next door is blasting deathmetal as loud as he can. If he won't stop, I'll get a gun and make him stop.


----------



## mattmc

"And with that one sentence she made my inner beauty squirt out of me till I was standing in a puddle of my own loveliness."


----------



## mezzoforte

Ughh, I have two more classes today and I just want to lay down


----------



## Nanami

Why did I say I would work today? -.- I have an appointment with my counselor tomorrow and I barely did anything he told me to do! >< 
What should I do?! ? 
<.< 
>.> 
What should I do !? ! 
<.< 
>.>


----------



## Bawsome

Its okay to do nothing all day today,


----------



## laura024

I can't stand stupid people, and I can't seem to help it. Why am I such a bad person?


----------



## Just Lurking

Claudia87 said:


> Was Paul Bearer supposed to be Kane's dad? How bizarre was that story line.


Not as bizarre as when Mae Young gave birth to a human hand :lol


----------



## Sacrieur

Contrary to popular belief, Glass Child and I are not dating.


----------



## h00dz

*brain fart*


----------



## estse

Don't go where I can't follow.


----------



## Just Lurking

So, is this the new place to air all my grievances about people on this site?

Yessssssssssssssssssssssss

Let's see; who shall I start with...


----------



## Grog

Mmm haven't gone to work for 3 days now probably should go do something I suppose pretty sad when know one even notices your not at work


----------



## mattmc

Anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety, anxiety


----------



## AllToAll

4000


----------



## Kalliber

I want to have fun : <


----------



## karenw

:heart:heart: Tia would have been 7 tomorrow, bought a berry red candle to light for then.  may light tonight as well as it smells nice lol


----------



## Charmander

You really don't need to post a pic of your new GTA game to prove you have it...


----------



## mattmc

Let it go... let it go... let it go...


----------



## Daisy Mae

So tired of being afraid of everything.


----------



## mattmc

Daisy Mae said:


> So tired of being afraid of everything.


Sometimes I feel like Chuckie from Rugrats...


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Knitting needles


----------



## Mousey9

I wanna start eating healthy, not because I'm insecure about my weight or that I care about my health, but because I'm getting sick of junk/fast food. I don't even eat them for its taste, more so because they're cheap and easily accessible.


----------



## laura024

"Food, drinks, tobacco and firearms are not allowed in the testing room."


----------



## tea111red

gilad's body is still in motion.


----------



## h00dz

tea111red said:


> gilad's body is still in motion.


What is that?


----------



## coeur_brise

woa, she's grown into a full woman with a smiling toddler... Happy for her, though I'm here stuck in the basement, typing away and wondering if I'm "cool." Sas problems. Meh I'm over it, I'm a success. not. :|


----------



## mattmc

Fire and Ice. 
Wouldn't it be nice? 
If we could be close without paying a price.


----------



## King Cuddler

What I'm gonna do about this morning chub.


----------



## mattmc

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Had you said Ice and Fire, I'd think Game of Thrones. But you said Fire and Ice. I'm thinking something sex related.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking about the balance between playing it cool and "ignoring" people, and openness. Never quite hit it, not even when I had some close friends. It's a tough one to figure out.


Nope. Not sex. Just the difficulty that occurs when two very different people try to build a bridge that connects them. For what it's worth I fail at any kind of cool. :b


----------



## fanatic203

Should I paint my nails? I think I should.


----------



## coeur_brise

edit: Cheaters is quality entertainment. that is all  .


----------



## Grog

It time I went home from not do ing any work again today and I'm going to be totally random when I get there and throw my swag on the ute and **** off somewhere for the week end where again no one will be but me and my mate jack Daniels


----------



## Kalliber

I need love ;3;


----------



## Raphael200

U are awesome----____-----___+++++_____+++++++


----------



## love is like a dream

How someone's posts number increase suddenly without posting anything new !


----------



## leonardess

wasting my time thinking about this ******* at work. why? I don't know. it's ridiculous. he's ridiculous, with his condescending attitude. yeah, he's smart, but so are a lot of other people and they don't act like that.


----------



## h00dz

hope my voice doesn't sound retarded in the vocaroo thread D:


----------



## Owl-99

My life is ponderous, disappointing and predictably drab.


----------



## Valtron

Why do I even still bother going on Facebook? Every single post I go through, I have the same reactions.

"Don't care."
"SO don't care."
"Congratulations, arsehole."
"Am I suppose to be happy for you?"
"Please get over yourself."
"Why am I friends with you again?"

I'm so delightful.


----------



## ASB20

I am coughing again. I might actually throw up. In the toilet. Or on my desk. Or in my lap. Or on the neighbor's baby if it doesn't shut up in the next five seconds as my sinuses are plugged and reverberating.


----------



## Gus954

Trying to think of an excuse to tell my new friend that i dont want to watch the fights at the casino with him tomorrow anymore.


----------



## karenw

Time to take painkillers on & off, today anyway, which is against my will as I like to take minimal meds, too bad today! Gp offered acupuncture I will give that a try, gp surprised I don't take painkillers everyday. The gp has tried alternative meds herself & said they are crap, acupuncture good though!

You never hear me complain about it!


----------



## Parsnip

The thing that stops me phoning into work sick, apart from my issues with phones, is the fact I'd need to attend a return to work interview. I'd rather go to work looking like I've gone ten rounds with an angry badger while carefully making sure all food handling is delegated to someone else than sit through an hour of being told why it's irresponsible to phone in sick. It completely ignores the fact that I should be super cautious about coming in when sick due to handling unwrapped food, but hey-ho, they only care about such things if a food poisoning outbreak is linked back to them.

Plus I'm not sure if this is genuinely the start of an illness, or whether it's just anxiety beating me up because it's my first time closing alone on both meat and fish. What if I need to go into the freezer and pick up some frozen prawns, or what if I need to get the meat key, and what if I forget to sign the meat key over at the end of the night, and what if someone asks me to debone their fish and a queue starts forming, and what if the ice machine stops working, and what if I can't cope and I'm left crumpled in a heap on the floor because I just can't cope with people demanding their steaks be cut exactly to the size they're indicating with their fingers or I can't deal with keeping the back clean, serving customers, keeping everything stocked up, AND finding time to stand in front of my display chatting to customers. And what if the manager realises I'm wearing my old lab coat rather than the official whites, purely because the whites they have in store refuse to do up around the chest, and there's no real difference between those whites and my whites except mine have my name in pink on the pocket and I've had to sew up the sleeves so they're not so baggy, but what if she sees that and won't accept my tale of ill-fitting whites and so I get a disciplinary even though other people walk around with no whites on at all.... what if she decides to pull me up on my make-up too, maybe she'll decide my eyeliner is too much for the counters, or maybe she'll comment on the fact my promotions board looks like it's done by a toddler while refusing to acknowledge that if you give me felt tip pens to do something which really needs proper marker pens then you're going to lack a certain degree of professionalism when you're trying to get nice big chunky letters rather than fine spindly things, or what if she refuses to accept that I've never, ever said that I'm arty and have always said I would prefer to do the signs at home where I can do it properly with a ruler and pencils and ample time rather than the 10 minutes she gives me.

And this is why I'm on SAS rather than getting out of bed and acknowledging that in exactly 2 hours and 15 minutes I need to be heading out to work. So many thoughts D:.


----------



## h00dz

Parsnip said:


> The thing that stops me phoning into work sick, apart from my issues with phones, is the fact I'd need to attend a return to work interview. I'd rather go to work looking like I've gone ten rounds with an angry badger while carefully making sure all food handling is delegated to someone else than sit through an hour of being told why it's irresponsible to phone in sick. It completely ignores the fact that I should be super cautious about coming in when sick due to handling unwrapped food, but hey-ho, they only care about such things if a food poisoning outbreak is linked back to them.
> 
> Plus I'm not sure if this is genuinely the start of an illness, or whether it's just anxiety beating me up because it's my first time closing alone on both meat and fish. What if I need to go into the freezer and pick up some frozen prawns, or what if I need to get the meat key, and what if I forget to sign the meat key over at the end of the night, and what if someone asks me to debone their fish and a queue starts forming, and what if the ice machine stops working, and what if I can't cope and I'm left crumpled in a heap on the floor because I just can't cope with people demanding their steaks be cut exactly to the size they're indicating with their fingers or I can't deal with keeping the back clean, serving customers, keeping everything stocked up, AND finding time to stand in front of my display chatting to customers. And what if the manager realises I'm wearing my old lab coat rather than the official whites, purely because the whites they have in store refuse to do up around the chest, and there's no real difference between those whites and my whites except mine have my name in pink on the pocket and I've had to sew up the sleeves so they're not so baggy, but what if she sees that and won't accept my tale of ill-fitting whites and so I get a disciplinary even though other people walk around with no whites on at all.... what if she decides to pull me up on my make-up too, maybe she'll decide my eyeliner is too much for the counters, or maybe she'll comment on the fact my promotions board looks like it's done by a toddler while refusing to acknowledge that if you give me felt tip pens to do something which really needs proper marker pens then you're going to lack a certain degree of professionalism when you're trying to get nice big chunky letters rather than fine spindly things, or what if she refuses to accept that I've never, ever said that I'm arty and have always said I would prefer to do the signs at home where I can do it properly with a ruler and pencils and ample time rather than the 10 minutes she gives me.
> 
> And this is why I'm on SAS rather than getting out of bed and acknowledging that in exactly 2 hours and 15 minutes I need to be heading out to work. So many thoughts D:.


Wow, you are really over thinking everything. Which is a very common anxiety trait mind you. All these issues have a 0.1% chance of happening.

Try and put it into perspective. Because what we have to go through people with SA are stronger than they think.

You will make it no problems


----------



## Elad

should i move from this warm and comfortable position (sitting on side of bed, laid back with pillows and blankets propping me up as i type) to clean up before tomorrow, or should i go and get something to eat, maybe i should just fall asleep for awhile, i wonder how many more 16 year olds in suped up honda civics i'll hear trying to make their exhausts as loud as possible, i wonder if countdown is still open, what will i buy when i get there, i dont really want more candy, maybe a drink, yeah, hmm what about yogurt, some nice thick greek yogurt with chocolate or honey, oh i dont know but now i want fanta, my feet hurt, my knees are getting sore too in this position, why dont the supermarkets do pizza style deliveries, fvck this i'm going to sleep.


----------



## Elad

why cant i sleep.


----------



## Kalliber

I am hungry again lol


----------



## Just Lurking

Valtron said:


> Why do I even still bother going on Facebook? Every single post I go through, I have the same reactions.
> 
> "Don't care."
> "SO don't care."
> "Congratulations, arsehole."
> "Am I suppose to be happy for you?"
> "Please get over yourself."
> "Why am I friends with you again?"
> 
> I'm so delightful.


:lol

Yep, that's my Facebook experience too.

Maybe you should start actually posting those responses?


----------



## mattmc

I don't want to disappoint. I don't know how not to.


----------



## Existin

Can't leave even though i am not happy with him, i am afraid i will be alone forever if i do , i wish i would have made more effort to keep the friends i had so i would not be so fearful of not being in a relationship and being totally alone.


----------



## housebunny

Puppy in a cup


----------



## mattmc

Ponderous is a sexy word.


----------



## Odinn

Benjamin Button


----------



## moloko

I ****ing love Coldplay.

Let's win this!


----------



## millenniumman75

Going outside and sitting on the deck in the sun - catching a few rays


----------



## Zendo

Why do I feel physically sick with melancholy?
Why can't I do anything productive?
Why is Amazon blocking my book?
I can't wait to move out in a few weeks.


----------



## alenclaud

I'll just bite the bullet, and go celebrate my birthday at a bar with random people who happen to be there on the occasion.


----------



## loophole

Life. My kids life.. My work hard to provide and give to my family. My wife..... Not catching a break.. Feeling sorry for myself I guess but I feel it's warranted.. Not toward my kids obviously... I just fn hate this...


----------



## coeur_brise

I believe I have to buy a work outfit. Strange and panicked at the same time. Oh lawd help me. Help me, madre de dios!


----------



## CoastalSprite

I must be some kind of heinous piece of sh-t to be able to get _her _angry- someone so usually nice and relaxed.


----------



## TryingMara

I had a good day today, I have to fight against being sucked back into the negativity and depression. I can already feel them clawing their way back up. Sad how something so small can trigger such a significant mood change. But I know it's more than one thing really. That was just the catalyst, but there were many things brewing under the surface.


----------



## Charmander

Walking Dead needs to hurry up and come back on my screen.


----------



## moloko

Charmander said:


> Walking Dead needs to hurry up and come back on my screen.


:yes you bet... Especially since dexter will end this week.


----------



## h00dz

Charmander said:


> Walking Dead needs to hurry up and come back on my screen.


Oh my word yes....


----------



## Grog

I'm a looser baby so why don't you kill me ( please)


----------



## Roscoe

Why do I want to be alone but would like to have company at the same time? I know it's cliche...


----------



## leonardess

my business.


----------



## leonardess

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I've read in this forum several times people saying how sometimes just one little thing can ruin your day, or even push you into a dark ****ty period. Haven't read much about the other side of the coin, but I'm sure I'm not alone in it. When one little thing, sometimes completely unrelated to anything important, unblocks something in you, and things become clear. It's happened to me thousands of times before, sometimes it's something someone tells you, or how they tell it to you, or sometimes it's who is telling it to you, or a mix of all those things. Sometimes it's something you see on the street. Sometimes it's a line in a movie, or a verse of a song. Or millions of other things. Right now, it was something posted on the forum. It was just a couple words, but I got this feeling in my chest, like when you're feeling something strong, either good or bad. And for a moment there, I stopped being afraid. I could actually see myself waking up tomorrow and kicking ***. Doing everything I've been avoiding. The feeling faded by now, but I'm thinking of it. Hope to catch it again soon.
> 
> WTF, I just used the forum for its actual purpose. I'm dizzy now.


this is a great post.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Omelette du Fromage.


----------



## belle102

I need to try to keep it together for my family.


----------



## Vuldoc

i need a job


----------



## Daniel C

I was WhatsApping (or whatever way one is supposed to spell that) with a friend. Then she said 'brb' and left. Now she has been away for just over a quarter and I'd actually like to go to bed. But perhaps this would be an act of severe brutality. I don't know. The digital world keeps posing me dilemmas.


----------



## Kalliber

Thinking of posting my voice ._.


----------



## mattmc

Daniel C said:


> I was WhatsApping (or whatever way one is supposed to spell that) with a friend. Then she said 'brb' and left. Now she has been away for just over a quarter and I'd actually like to go to bed. But perhaps this would be an act of severe brutality. I don't know. The digital world keeps posing me dilemmas.


I try to avoid messengers. Simpler to do PMs.


----------



## musiclover55

About my future major/career. Now I'm thinking about becoming a nurse :/

I can't commit because I always change my mind! Earlier this year I wanted to go into Computer Science, last year computer engineering. Now I'm not sure if I like Math (made a B in Calculus last semester, but I never studied, so I don't have that great of an understanding).

And every time I watch some tv show (NCIS, House, Hardcore Pawn...) I imagine myself with whatever career they have and I kick a** at it. This is frustrating.


----------



## TryingMara

I had to do it, arg. I have to keep away from what kills my mood, from what instantly cuts me down.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I have three predominant trains of thoughts. In no order:

1. Why am I always assigned the patients who are likely to be discharged the next day? 

2. There is no way there will be enough time to get everything done. Unless I start taking cocaine and Adderall and caffeine pills. 

3. This is probably one of the most difficult times of my life right now, but I am simultaneously encountering a plethora of first-world problems.


----------



## Mania

I would like prescribed Ritalin so I could legally get high.


----------



## Andre

4/7/14 one year since a few got out the asylum


----------



## Bawsome

Whether they like you is not what is important, what's important is whether you like them or not.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm broke


----------



## Daniel C

mattmc said:


> I try to avoid messengers. Simpler to do PMs.


Me too. I was talking about a real friend though, not one from this site. This made matters somewhat more complicated.


----------



## mattmc

lestrange said:


> For the most part, I'm attracted to guys. But sometimes, there's a girl and I'm just like... yeah. I'm pretty sure that's normal, but still. My parents would disown me if they ever found out.


Not your fault girls are cute.



Daniel C said:


> Me too. I was talking about a real friend though, not one from this site. This made matters somewhat more complicated.


Hmm, that can be tough. I usually stick to Faceboot for real people.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

It would be nice to meet people on a similar wavelength..


----------



## Perkins

"No. I _need_ to be loved."


----------



## p90powa

the thread that says type what you're thinking right now. (see what I did there?)


----------



## karenw

I Will watch the wrong mans again.


----------



## Mania

Whether I should ask this cute girl I met out.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I've essentially retired on the job... :blank 

That's why I feel so mild right now, despite a disastrous day.


----------



## Grog

Bit naughty but though it was funny any way 
View attachment 27665


----------



## Kalliber

I'm starving lol


----------



## Raphael200

What does it matter how many cats an old lady has.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I just spent thirty minutes of study time on SAS. Well, time to cram everything in 5 minutes and then run to class for the test.


----------



## mattmc

I like pictures =)


----------



## Mania

Rob a pharmacy.


----------



## Just Lurking

F***.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

About how perpetually tired I am


----------



## StayTrueToYou

I want a girlfriend.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm scared it's something serious.


----------



## karenw

How good would it be to go abroad for the winter each year.


----------



## Steinerz

Mulling over ideas in my head.


----------



## Kalliber

I want to travel the world


----------



## maryana

It's a sad fate being hungry and lazy.


----------



## rikkie

I'm always paranoid that I go on about myself when chatting to my friends, and I just sent one of them a thread I made on here and they haven't replied. I am now worrying a little that I am boring them to death. Woopsie.


----------



## The Lonely Brain

Wondering if this email I just sent makes me sound like an idiot. Also trying to decide if I should go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75

Going out in the sun.


----------



## Kalliber

I need a movie to watch


----------



## estse

Angry. Need to **** **** up. Tired of not having **** to **** up.


----------



## vaness

my mind just went blank


----------



## Anarchy

Trying to decide which saddle I should buy for my horse.


----------



## Charmander

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming


----------



## ericastooge

(thinking) There's nothing fun in the 'Just For Fun' section.


----------



## Kalliber

So tired from twerking


----------



## mattmc

Stop feeling blawse self. Get excited, or at least positive, about something.


----------



## karenw

How nice it is that there are certain people not a lot that I have in my home & despite it may need dusting or hoovering or whatever at that time,i am happy for them to see it & know I'm not judged for it. 

I'm sure I'm in a time warp, 60s sunday woah


----------



## coeur_brise

likeaspacemonkey said:


> _"*Cockroach*: Yes, you can eat cockroaches! Just not the ones you find around your house. Contrary to popular belief, cockroaches can actually be very clean and tasty insects, especially if they are fed on fresh fruits and vegetables. They can be eaten toasted, fried, sauteed, or boiled. Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches have a taste and texture like greasy chicken."_
> 
> I did not invent this. It's kind of cool. I'm hungry.


Wow, I could never, like I don't even want to after hearing from my mom (who grew up in third world country) say how cockroaches leave a nasty scent after they crawl on something. Gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Archeron

Stop laughing like a hyena.


----------



## louiselouisa

likeaspacemonkey said:


> _"*Cockroach*: Yes, you can eat cockroaches! Just not the ones you find around your house. Contrary to popular belief, cockroaches can actually be very clean and tasty insects, especially if they are fed on fresh fruits and vegetables. They can be eaten toasted, fried, sauteed, or boiled. Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches have a taste and texture like greasy chicken."_
> 
> I did not invent this. It's kind of cool. I'm hungry.


ewww :|
batter it, deep fry it and don't tell me what it is then maybe I would eat it.


----------



## Charmander

Boom boom boom.


----------



## Daniel C

Doing two exams on a day you actually feel rather ill gives you somewhat of a manic temper.


----------



## mattmc

If our love is tragedy why are you my remedy?
If our love is insanity why are you my clarity?


----------



## Kalliber

About little big planet ;3;


----------



## TryingMara

It's hard to have hope that things will improve when there are countless people who have led miserable lives and nothing has improved for them.


----------



## Glass Child

- My appointments are very stressful
- I hope he is feeling okay
- I don't want to make everyone upset anymore
- I'm excited for the new pokemon games coming out
- This room is freezing even with a blanket


----------



## mattmc

When there's someone who could get really close to me I worry. I don't want to build up a relationship I'm not able to hold together.


----------



## StayTrueToYou

Daniel C said:


> Doing two exams on a day you actually feel rather ill gives you somewhat of a manic temper.


Every person that I know over the internet that lives in Europe is always talking about exams. Is that all you guys do over there?


----------



## loophole

Tramadol. My friend.


----------



## AceEmoKid

methods of suicide


----------



## mattmc

Hugging people that want to commit suicide so long that they become more annoyed than lonely.


----------



## Daniel C

StayTrueToYou said:


> Every person that I know over the internet that lives in Europe is always talking about exams. Is that all you guys do over there?


Yep. We're secretly preparing to take over the world, you know. Some countries spend their time watching Game of Thrones, some gaining an intellectual advantage. Choices...


----------



## Bawsome

Its okay, everything is gonna be alright.


----------



## cuppy

I was thinking about this crow I saw yesterday. It was eating another bird's poop and that made me sad. (cause it looked like it had nothing else to eat)



karenw said:


> Going to sleep


Sleep is good! :yes


----------



## ericastooge

Okay, I'm going to bed, I'm just so tired to brush my teeth and get stuff off my bed...zzzZZZ


----------



## AxeDroid

Can't wait, maybe tomorrow will be the day!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Well I was thinking 'stop thinking that for gods sake. What is wrong with me over the last few days, it's like I'm going crazy'

Then I found out Voltaire and Chibi from The Birthday Massacre are collaborating on his new album and I was like HOLY AWESOMESAUCE BATMAN. Now I'm just sat fangirling around.


----------



## rikkie

Something I should really get over and get off my mind. Aside from that, I'm thinking about that dream I had last night where I almost had sex with a stranger at some camp.


----------



## JadedJade

I've had an awakening moment in my life and so far nothing has gotten me down. I just want to help people and give them the support and things they need and/or can't get from those around them...(not boasting, just never been happier and content in my entire life)


----------



## karenw

cuppycake said:


> I was thinking about this crow I saw yesterday. It was eating another bird's poop and that made me sad. (cause it looked like it had nothing else to eat)
> 
> Sleep is good! :yes


It's amazing lol especially if all wrapped up cosy toes x (my brain goes on complete shutdown ha)


----------



## Kalliber

i want my bro to have a ps3 T_T


----------



## CWe

Not feeling good


----------



## TryingMara

hmmm curious. A second account? Maybe I'm paranoid. But the situations are remarkably similar..strange. I have to get another book quickly, to distract myself. I can't dwell or sink back into the overwhelming shame, sadness, regret, confusion, hopelessness... I need to sleep.


----------



## AxeDroid

Will I ever be able to make up for past mistakes...I do hope that I get the chance someday.


----------



## Themis

I hope tomorrow goes well. I don't wanna leave the house, I don't wanna see them. I can't see them, it's a train wreck waiting to happen. I want to enjoy the festival because I never get out otherwise, but if I do I'll probably just feel worse. :/ Oh man, and he probably thinks I'm a jerk for not talking much, even though I've tried to explain it. Can I even get out tomorrow? I don't even trust the people I live with not to take everything I have. I just wanna dream and be done. 

Oh, what a nice song.


----------



## KelsKels

Holy crap my first day of work is so soon.. I haven't even started yet and Im worried about being fired.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

3rd day with no sleep. I've been running on nothing but Monsters and pre-workout and I've got work yet again at 1 am. It won't be long before I start tasting colors and smelling sounds.


----------



## Still Waters

Maybe this world is becoming a little TOO connected. The latest political mess,crime,financial issue,fashion statement - whatever the newest topic is -we hear about it over and over. There has to be a panel discussing it,before there's even been enough time to determine the details of it -opinions are thrown out there,then ferociously defended and argued over. Articles,tweets and TV all recycling it,milking it for all it's worth-often to the point where it's meaning has all been drained away. Too many voices turning every subject into nothing more than fodder for entertainment -as the public gobbles it up! The sanctity of our own minds,invaded and trampled day and night until we are all just one huge collective mouth eating the slop we're fed and constantly begging for more. Shut up world,just shut up!

Edit -Why didn't I put this in the -What's bothering you thread??


----------



## januarygirl

I should be sleeping


----------



## RelinquishedHell

likeaspacemonkey said:


> For some reason reading the couple posts you um... posted, about your sleep deprived last few days, has made me want to do that too. Not sure if it's something that's just happening to you or your willingly depriving yourself. I've done it before, and in some senses it's a grueling experience, especially when you have to you know, do something like work or study. But there's others sides to it that I find interesting. So here we go, completely unnecessarily sleep deprived next few days!


Lol, okay then. it's actually something I'm doing out of necessity so I can work 2 jobs and get as many hours as I can, so I can pay rent and feed myself.


----------



## kermitthehermit

*The Rolling Stones*

"Angie, Aaaangie.
When will those clouds all disappear?
Angie. Aaaaangie.
Where will it lead us from here?"

That song is on my mind right now.


----------



## Pompeii

The Fork Monster strikes again. I moved into this apartment with 5 forks and now a few months later, I only have three forks. Henceforth, dinner parties for 3 or less people only.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Some people can be so ****ing miserable. Cheer up. :roll


----------



## karenw

Maybe going to see the rocky horror show nxt week at the theatre, me, shop manager her young daughter & her friend, need to put an outfit together, can't be asked to shop for something, should be fun, shall probably wear all blk.


----------



## mattmc

Hell yes Rocky Horror Show!


----------



## mattmc

karenw said:


> I shall not be wearing a basque like my friend lol


Aww, why not? Nice that you're going with a friend.


----------



## karenw

mattmc said:


> Aww, why not? Nice that you're going with a friend.


Everyone will be wearing them, I like my own style, so far all black, I will look through what stuff I have.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The Gaelic word dréag meaning meteor/sign/warning (I think) was borrowed from the Old Norse Draugar of which the original meaning is ghost.

Therefore meteors = ghosts trying to warn people about stuff. This must be true, the logic is irrefutable :blank

edit: or it just came from the Old English word dréag but shh it still has the same meaning (ghost, apparition )


----------



## twitchy666

*Have you gone to a Launderette alone?*

That was about 2005

With parents, all food, cleaning and cooking was done for me
I respect my folks did have office jobs and Dad started as a soldier
My first home was a hotel they owned and managed.
Then it was different houses

Away from parents I think my uni hall had food for me. That was nice. Showers...
No idea of laundry then

Then in a rented house with four of us students. Buying food at supermarket. Revolutionary part of life. I just forgot - maybe a washing machine. No memory of much. 3 different houses as students

Later, working, and in serveral houses (5) all under control of my new girlfriend in town. She lived with me in my last student house before. Years later, I bought a place and she rejected me.

One launderette I think I remember was when living with her for a bit in her Mum's house while her brothers were long gone.

Now I consider the last time I went to a launderette was to clean a duvet you can't do at home. Supplied by old brother. That'll be the last gift I'll get. Italian girl came to stay in 2005. We went all the way to wash and dry it, carrying there and back across town.

I have a home and wanted to get some girl to live with me. Many did, but nothing lasts forever and I just want to know why

I'm aware mine is a bit old & filthy. I dunno. Smells nice. Sleep well at night. Simply taking that moster across town can't be done alone. It's be social with all the old, kids, dogs, talking about football, on a rainy Saturday.

It takes two. Some things cannot be done alone unless you can make new friends while you're there


----------



## mattmc

karenw said:


> Everyone will be wearing them, I like my own style, so far all black, I will look through what stuff I have.


That's a very good reason. Hope you have fun!


----------



## Still Waters

mark101 said:


> I'm thinking about how long it will be till this becomes the new 'whine about other members or have sly digs' thread


Yes, you know it's coming -or possibly the-What's Bothering You Thread- The temptation is just toooooooooooooo great!


----------



## karenw

mattmc said:


> That's a very good reason. Hope you have fun!


Thanks it may not even happen yet!  we shall see


----------



## karenw

I like John Bishop


----------



## Bawsome

Let the world be your zen master.

The external world will tell you more about yourself than it will about itself,
That all negative occurrences exist only in your mind and that it itself is nothing and any battle with this negativity is actually your own will and drive to exist in this nothing.
All attempts to battle this negativity are in itself negative and should be dropped.


----------



## karenw

How rank a cup of tea tastes after drinking the night before, I'm glad I don't drink very often


----------



## probably offline

Skinny guys with broad shoulders and narrow waists










Also, I don't want to go to class. But I'm going.


----------



## Sacrieur

probably offline said:


> Skinny guys with broad shoulders and narrow waists


----------



## karenw

Why do people get those brake parts that lock the wheel painted/have them a different colour, I srsly wouldn't give two craps about it.


----------



## hammerfast

I;m thinking what to do with all my excess weight


----------



## coeur_brise

Ugh, I hated today, going around giving fake smiles and pretending to be "social," fake laughing, fake commentary. Like uuughghgh, just stop it. tbh, the day was made easier by co-worker who was nice and personable. And maybe the lady with the southern accent.


----------



## CWe

I' am more messed up than i thought i was! i'm a bad person


----------



## Radical But Legal

Is it normal to feel that your eyes are about to explode after reading/studying for the whole entire day with barely any rest? I don't like this feeling, my eyes hurt.


----------



## Tokztero

What am i going to eat.


----------



## TryingMara

You had to say something, you always do. Instead of focusing on the positive, you had to point out the one tiny flaw. You hate when people do this to you, and yet you do it as well. It's frustrating to put in effort and try to go out of your way for someone else and then be met with slights. This is how I feel a lot with different people. I try to show concern, try to show I care...and I always end up feeling like a fool. I'm not perfect and of course I've made mistakes, but sometimes I feel as though people can't even show the smallest courtesy or the most basic respect. I'm sick of feeling like an idiot. And to keep the peace, I'm the one who has to swallow my pride and let these things roll of my back. It's not fair to me.


----------



## Charmander

Prince Charming is soooo bland.


----------



## karenw

I have to get up like now, boo!


----------



## Tibble

I just wished you felt the same about me. I don't think I could find anyone out there more interesting than you are. :sigh


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Tibble said:


> I just wished you felt the same about me. I don't think I could find anyone out there more interesting than you are. :sigh


Oh stawp it you!  
LOL jk xD

im thinking - Do I order takeaway in 2 hours or not xD OM NOM NOM


----------



## AxeDroid

Tibble said:


> I just wished you felt the same about me. I don't think I could find anyone out there more interesting than you are. :sigh


Hang in there buddy. Hang in there...


----------



## AxeDroid

I am tired of waiting. Damn this looking glass, I want out now!


----------



## Elad

I'm always amazed at the class difference between countdown and paknsave. Despite being ~50meters apart, one is full of single moms in flip flops and pajamas, while the other has businessmen buying snicker bars and wine bottles.


----------



## Kalliber

One piece needs more episodes now :3:


----------



## Bawsome

My real dream in life is to make little wooden windmills.


----------



## flawed

My test is on Friday and I haven't even studied yet. I want to, but it feels like I can't. I don't really know what exactly I'm afraid of. 
Also, I guess I'm bored. And some people are laughable in their intentions.


----------



## cosmicslop

Disappointed that Ugly Americans is cancelled. I know it's a hit and miss for people, but personally I enjoyed the constant absurdity, sick humor, tongue in cheek wit, and the stylistic choice of animation (made by the same studio that made Superjail). I have to find what the creator is doing now.


----------



## Radical But Legal

What if she won't be in the class tomorrow? What if she's surrounded by her friends all the time? What if she ignores me tomorrow? What if she doesn't want to get a cup of coffee tomorrow? Why are these bad thoughts coming to me right now?


----------



## Tibble

I'm so confused...
What exactly did I do wrong?


----------



## Barette

I've lost my identity and nothing's worth anything anymore. I can't wait to go to sleep so that I can spend all of tomorrow in bed and pretend I don't exist, if just for a little while.

I don't know what to do, I don't have a personality anymore. I lost it. I've lost it. I don't know what's going to happen to me. I want someone to come into my life and tell me who to be, or someone to show me how to be.


----------



## Glass Child

I don't want to do this. Everything is getting worse.

My nature to overcome all of the pain they're putting me through is pretty strong right now, but since nothing is having effect, it just feels so useless. Does not help that my self esteem is being damaged there by the other girls.

I'm trying to stay stable, yet I'm failing to do so now. I'm getting angry and upset, and I was having a hard time getting out of the car yesterday since the pain was so horrific. I do not want to go again after this week.

I paid my side of the deal with my father- to last another week at this treatment, so they can re-think this entire thing. But I already know that he is too clueless on what to do with me.

"It'll get easier, you're just new." F*** off.


----------



## Sacrieur

It's probably a good thing I don't have super powers. People would die.


----------



## Sacrieur

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Chronicle. Surprisingly good movie.


Already saw it, was actually pretty good.


----------



## housebunny

:lol


----------



## Elad

keep waiting on someone/something to give inspiration to my life and its just not happening.

god damn this forum is one big pretentious popularity look-at-me contest, which shouldn't bother me, but I'm feeling irritable as ****. 3:16am.


----------



## Noll

Elad said:


> god damn this forum is one big pretentious popularity look-at-me contest, which shouldn't bother me, but I'm feeling irritable as ****. 3:16am.


yeah i hate this forum too


----------



## Elad

Noll said:


> yeah i hate this forum too


hear hear

**** this forum.

_~ next week ~ posting pics desperate for some kind of validation
_


----------



## Noll

Elad said:


> hear hear
> 
> **** this forum.
> 
> _~ next week ~ posting pics desperate for some kind of validation
> _


sounds like me


----------



## SilentLyric

I feel like complete crap right now. hopefully ill feel better as the day progresses.


----------



## probably offline

well **** you then


----------



## Sacrieur

probably offline said:


> well **** you then


Really? ;D


----------



## probably offline

Sacrieur said:


> Really? ;D


ö_ö


----------



## Barette

I need to get ready then pick up my check then Skype my lines with my partners then I want to go out and read at a coffee shop in New Haven so I can also window shop a little and maybe get new books.

Yet, here I am, on SAS and watching my 3rd episode of Bones.


----------



## SeraphSoul

I posted a SA related post on Tumblr & someone unfollowed me. =(
Then I started thinking that no one on Tumblr wants to communicate with me because of my SA... .-. Even if I say I'm a nice person.
Then I started thinking about my relationships.
Then I started thinking about my SA.
Then I started thinking that I'm not likable!
& I guess you can say, I over think too much. x(


----------



## Sacrieur

@probably_offline


----------



## housebunny

I hope this stuff works.


----------



## Glass Child

Sacrieur said:


> It's probably a good thing I don't have super powers. People would die.


I agree, how frightening.

Pokemon cOME TO ME


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I stumbled upon this youtube channel by accident, basically just watching now because he's ridiculously cute. *shakes self*

This is what happens when I'm bored and not doing anything. Stupid. Shoot me.


----------



## kaylyn16

Im thinking about how much i hate my friends and how alone i feel


----------



## Charmander

Hahahaha. Didn't actually think that would happen.


----------



## scooby

Me tired. derrrrrrrrrrrrrp derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp. me sleepy. ughhhhhhh.


----------



## cafune

What are you doing?


----------



## coeur_brise

Aw, now I feel sad. not that I don't ever feel sad, just that it's one thing on top of my feeling bad, this utter silence, this deathly quiet. still though, it's part of being human, welcome to emotion 101, you'll get that a lot from people, probably.


----------



## AceEmoKid

To self: What the **** do you think you're doing?


----------



## Bawsome

My live would be so boring with out music!


----------



## housebunny

thinking about going to get more of that chocolate


----------



## Radical But Legal

Would anyone freak out if I came to class with a mohawk? Would anyone freak out if I came to class with a green mohawk? Why on earth am I thinking about getting a green mohawk? I'm not getting a green mohawk.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Radical But Legal said:


> Would anyone freak out if I came to class with a mohawk? Would anyone freak out if I came to class with a green mohawk? Why on earth am I thinking about getting a green mohawk? I'm not getting a green mohawk.


Do it.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I'm seriously bored right now

I wish phones didn't have a silent mode.

My extensions are too thin and I have too much hair..
.. and too little money.


----------



## housebunny

i want some of that chocolate but it's too far to go...and it's too busy, too.


----------



## Tokztero

I have all the symptoms of cancer.


----------



## probably offline

I accidentally ate the sticker on my apple. I have a sticker in my stomach right now. I'm not sure how I'm supposed to feel about this.


----------



## hammerfast

I'm thinking what a cool hacker thecheat is


----------



## cmed

space bars are so 2012


----------



## Glass Child

Thank you for rewarding me with that... ^^


----------



## catcharay

I'm living in silent catastrophe because I don't want my loved ones to become a hollow soul like what I am presently


----------



## Kalliber

Too cold for a shower


----------



## Bawsome

probably offline said:


> I accidentally ate the sticker on my apple. I have a sticker in my stomach right now. I'm not sure how I'm supposed to feel about this.


:lol


----------



## Bawsome

"for the optimal realization of our possibilities, we need to trust ourselves, and we need to admire ourselves, and the trust and admiration need to be grounded in reality not generated out of fantasy and self delusion"


----------



## TryingMara

Guy at the gas station said "You're such a nice, cute girl". Then he went into how I seem quiet, and he can't imagine me talking much. Sigh. I could have done without the second part, but I'm gonna focus on the first part. I was surprised he said anything.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

Today seems like it will be a super boring day and that I won't do any of the tasks I'm supposed to.


----------



## Sacrieur

probably offline said:


> I accidentally ate the sticker on my apple. I have a sticker in my stomach right now. I'm not sure how I'm supposed to feel about this.


Sounds like a sticky situation.


----------



## Aminah

Thinking about I'm going to have to go to work and school tomorrow and how much I'm not looking forward to either of them


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

****! It's raining again! :roll


----------



## Radical But Legal

I have times when my brain gets obsessed about really dumb questions. Some people I know think that I smoke too much weed. The problem is that I don't smoke any weed or do any drugs for that matter. If I smoked weed, would I get even more absurd questions in my head?


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to use my grocery store coupons TODAY or they expire!!!


----------



## TryingMara

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Wonder if doves just **** on people's heads for a laugh. I bet they do.


Yes, yes they do. I'm convinced.



likeaspacemonkey said:


> Guy was doing that... flirt, is it?... thing.


Wouldn't know, it's never happened before.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's still cloudy outside.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I felt like re-posting:

http://www.drinkalot.com/pics/Internet_Fight.jpg


----------



## Just Lurking

Man, people f***ing suck.

Can I not just check out of here?


----------



## vanilla90

Going to more social events within the next month comes dealing with the opposite sex... Too shy to approach girls at college, it will be different in a party environment. Don't really know what will happen.


----------



## Bawsome

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Wonder if doves just **** on people's heads for a laugh. I bet they do.
> 
> Guy was doing that... flirt, is it?... thing.
> 
> That brought a part of one of my favorite movies to mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The trick is to combine your waking rational abilities with the infinite possibilities of your dreams. Because, if you can do that, you can do anything."_


Aw man i love that film, i gotta watch it again some time.


----------



## Bawsome

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> I felt like re-posting:
> 
> http://www.drinkalot.com/pics/Internet_Fight.jpg


:lol


----------



## probably offline

Sacrieur said:


> Sounds like a sticky situation.


That's so bad, even for you c:


----------



## Kalliber

Someone cuddle with me


----------



## fanatic203

Kalliber said:


> Someone cuddle with me


:cuddle


----------



## cuppy

cmed said:


> space bars are so 2012


I TOTALLY thought you were talking about some sort of food >_<
I even did a google search, ugh! haha


----------



## cmed

cuppycake said:


> I TOTALLY thought you were talking about some sort of food >_<
> I even did a google search, ugh! haha


"Out of this world"... I like it.

I was actually referring to spacebars (like on a keyboard) but Firefox yelled at me and said it was a typo. So, space food it is, even though they look so _3_012.


----------



## Kalliber

fanatic203 said:


> :cuddle


:3 oh my thank you


----------



## mattmc

Teddy bears accompany 35% of British adults to sleep.

I feel a little better knowing that.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm soo sick


----------



## cuppy

I need to work on real-life relationships and stuff~
I'd better get to bed now 



Kalliber said:


> I'm soo sick


I see you online! Go to sleeeeeep. More sleep= faster recovery!


----------



## TryingMara

Haha, oh god, two new male employees. They don't know what they're in for, especially the "hot" phys. ed. teacher. I think if guys here want some female attention, get a job at a school. It's like the women there have never seen men before.


----------



## Sacrieur

Should I make mac n cheese or just lie on the floor some more.


----------



## rikkie

How I need to do biology work but I don't know where to start. Aka, I'm lazy.


----------



## Sacrieur

rikkie said:


> How I need to do biology work but I don't know where to start. Aka, I'm lazy.


You can join me with lying on the floor.

The carpet is so soft.


----------



## SilentLyric

my face feels clean. this is a nice surprise.


----------



## rikkie

Sacrieur said:


> You can join me with lying on the floor.
> 
> The carpet is so soft.


I will gladly do so!
(You're right, it's like a pillow)


----------



## Kalliber

My hair..my long hair is gone


----------



## Grog

View attachment 29209


Aren't cats cute sometimes


----------



## Charmander

Need to go to bed earlier. Also need to stop being so lazy and start doing pilates again.


----------



## Equity

I forget, thanks Grog.


----------



## CWe

Grog said:


> View attachment 29209
> 
> 
> Aren't cats cute sometimes


lol great pic!


----------



## CWe

Tired . as . fork . right. now 

it's unreal
:/


----------



## Odinn

I always care more than they do


----------



## thomasjune

I want to die.
Not right now though.. I'm talking about in the next 40-50 years. Right now I just want to be left alone.


----------



## AxeDroid

My mind is okay ever since I read that message...huh?


----------



## Bawsome

do not talk to a christian about religion


----------



## hammerfast

I just got windows 8.1 and it's got virtually nothing new


----------



## BuzzAldrin

It's times like this when I want to punch you square in the face. 
If you're really not bothered where your family is going to be living then sure, skip the viewing and go out with your little friends instead. 
I don't give a **** if I know you'll say 'yes' to it anyway, it would still be nice if you actually bothered to come. 
Please start being more responsible.


----------



## goblinwolf

Very nervous for my driving test in a few hours, I've put this off for years, and only now at 22 am I forcing myself to finally do it. My sleep schedule is kind of weird right now, which I should have fixed before doing this, so when I take the test this morning I'll have been up for a while, hope I'm not too tired and it messes me up :O One of the things I do to cope with extreme anxiety though is to stay up for way too long, for me it takes the edge off a bit when I have to do something stressful. I hope to build some momentum from this and confront a few other things I've been avoiding in life related to anxiety soon.


----------



## uffie

Iam so tired. I hate this train ride


----------



## Kalliber

Dem corners were busy today


----------



## laura024

Maybe I should feel bad, but I don't.


----------



## SunFlower2011

Homework assignments due Sunday. I don't even understand the material...its so boring. Ugh..try to be positive...

Don't want to work tomorrow and deal with customers.

Need new job but dysfunctional at interview process.

Need new vision in life.

I want OJ but too lazy to go down stairs.


----------



## uffie

I wonder if you ever regret never meeting me sometimes.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I've been thinking a lot about where we'd be if a made a different decision


----------



## FunkyMonkey

My mom better come back soon so I can ask her if she wants to get pizzzzzaaa OM NOM NOM 

I could just get it now but theirs 2 different places 
1 is buy 1 get 1 free and the other is just cheaper. So if she wants it we'll get the buy 1 get 1 free  If not i'll go for the other place


----------



## cuppy

oh god, i should get to bed...but Monk is on!!~


----------



## ASB20

Why am I listening to Beck's "Lost Cause" for the 100th time in a row? Oh right, Beyond: Two Souls.

Hope my neighbors like this song.


----------



## Kalliber

Hate those who take advantage of tax payers


----------



## coeur_brise

I can show you the world, shining, shimmering splendid.


----------



## minnie52

I don't think I can take another day, week or year of this...!:bash


----------



## millenniumman75

Sunshine, but cool.
Bengals are playing. 
I might sit out on my deck.


----------



## mattmc

It'd be interesting knowing a real nun. Not sure I'd be a good influence though...


----------



## Bawsome

Head to a reggae gig? i think i could totally manage that


----------



## Parsnip

Sometimes people are so adamant about the generalisations they make about women that I start to doubt the validity of expressing my personal point of view. Not just on the big world of internet forums, but in "the real world".

All women think this.
I don't.
You're one woman.
My friends don't.
They're lying.
I don't think they are.
They are, and you are too.
Am I?
Yes.
Oh. OK then. But I'm not.
My experience tells me the majority of women think this way, so your opinion is invalid. Plus I'm talking about attractive women, if you think that you're obviously not in the same league as the women I'm on about.
Oh... well, that settles that. Thank you for your time.


----------



## CWe

Stop picking your Fuc**** nose!


----------



## Mur

Easy *** work day complete.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Bawsome

no reggae, not tonight,
enjoying this time in my room too much :b


----------



## Bawsome

Too dark for painting?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Thinking about why no one ever helps me when i help people out all the time.


----------



## Kalliber

What to eat today hmmm


----------



## coeur_brise

I want to help, but I can't even help myself or stay positive.. on the days where I'd rather have explosive diarrhea or to drink snake blood than to go through work for 8 hours a day. hrm, my job does suck. I mean, heck... eating scorpions is better than this? uuhyy


----------



## uffie

There's so many things I want to ask you, but maybe they are better left unsaid.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Go ahead


----------



## uffie

I'd still very much would like to meetyou one day


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Sure!
That wasn't a question though


----------



## angrychair

I love my imaginary girlfriend. She's just so awesome, talented, intelligent, beautiful, the full package.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I really need to get back to work, but I can't bring myself to focus.


----------



## soliloquy

Do i have a headache from watching that movie so late? Or from not drinking enough? I better go brush my teeth before I go to bed!


----------



## Odinn

P n B e x

That's who I'm thinking of.

I shouldn't be though! Rrrg.

(P.s. that's not the user's full name)


----------



## astralluver420

*a bunch a bull*

I should get my cute fanny upstairs and clean sum ish since I weirdly am not exhausted. SA usually has me way too tired to even get up and brush my teeth or take a shower. Now I got energy and I feel like putting my thoughts out there. Gonna try and astral project when I get done cleaning.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

When it comes to writing, soupy is a god :mushy


----------



## Heyyou

Wow that smells good, I wonder what it'll taste like? But I've tried stuff like that before so...nah don't do it.


----------



## uffie

I like the fact that we talk again. I really do. I just know that one day you'll disappear again.


----------



## StrangePeaches

For some reason I don't want my best friend to move in with me. Do i tell her or make up a lie?


----------



## yna

I'm going to embarrass myself so bad again today. That's not how it's supposed to go though!  Isn't hard work supposed to pay off?

Hmpf.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I don't plan on going anywhere, it's nice talking to you again.


----------



## Pike Queen

I wish I could have a cat. :/


----------



## uffie

OK good. Let me know next time you're on tiny!


----------



## BuzzAldrin

right now!


----------



## Charmander

The first Twilight film actually had a nice soundtrack. Shame it was so badly directed.


----------



## Kalliber

Who plays tera?


----------



## MidnightBlu

I'm hungry and I can't sleep. I can't choose which guy to date out of the three I'm talking to. I want a military wedding.


----------



## cuppy

When it's late at night and I'm looking through SAS, though I know I should be in bed...I feel a little better knowing people in my time zone are still up and online too  (even if it's people i don't know at all)

i needs a haircut.


----------



## Kalliber

Oh I'm excited xD


----------



## yna

I have a group presentation to do in front of 50+ people this afternoon and I am trying to be optimistic that it will go well.


----------



## TryingMara

You remember when I come in and how long it's been. Interesting, especially when I usually feel ppl don't notice whether or not I'm around. Kind of wish I had split up yesterday's activities so I had more to do today.


----------



## TryingMara

So tired again. Can't stop sleeping. Yesterday and through the night I slept a great deal. All the adults in my room are sick and a lot of the kids. It's making it's way around the room again. I want tea and my bed. Wanna watch more Breaking Bad, too. I'm really liking it. It's far too easy to get into shows.


----------



## uffie

I'm a little drunk right now, but everything I'm about to say is 100% true. I don't think I'll ever be completely over you. I feel like I will always have this feeling in my heart that me and you could of been very happy together. I don't think I'll ever look at anyone like I looked at you. Most days I think about all the things I could of done differently to change everything. I do understand that we probably won't ever meet and I'm truly happy that you are happy right now. I hope you know that if we never speak again and we lose contact I will never ever forget you. You will always have a huge place in my heart and that will never change.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

You made me tearful. 
I don't even know where to start. Things could have been so different for us, it's weird to think where we'd be if we didn't make such a mess of things. I'm glad we've got to talk a bit lately, you were my best friend and I really missed that. You were the first person I ever truly fell in love with and there will always be a huge space for you in my heart and I'll always remember you, no matter what happens.. 
I mean, how could I forget the guy who introduced me to my favourite band?


----------



## Lasair

Shall I go eat my dinner....oh my mum owes me a bottle of rum that she drank of mine......should I move to Scotland....should I tell my parents I want to move to Scotland.....I need to make a questionnaire for my research proposal....


----------



## uffie

:kiss


----------



## Kalliber

I want to cuddle with my crush..


----------



## TryingMara

I want to see Billy Joel, on New Year's Eve, really badly. Not sure if anyone will come with me though.


----------



## Kalliber

Can't wait to play warframe tomorrow


----------



## Emma91

About the song im listening to currently


----------



## Dehydrated Water

You.


----------



## WhatBITW

No one gives a **** about me because I don't give a **** about them due to constantly trying to focus on myself in order to improve, and please them and fit in with them.


----------



## ericastooge

There's nothing fun here.


----------



## karenw

An apology costs nothing....


----------



## Kalliber

Sucks... again no privacy today


----------



## Spritz11

How I'm going to start the introduction to my novel. I can never write when I'm forced :|


----------



## cuppy

Spritz11 said:


> How I'm going to start the introduction to my novel. I can never write when I'm forced :|


^What kind of novel are you writing?


----------



## joked35

Do I need to be in jail to live my life behind bars?


----------



## Spritz11

cuppycake said:


> ^What kind of novel are you writing?


A Dystopian one

Think a world of no strong feelings. A girl that's slipped through the change, and a guy that's escaped and finds her


----------



## cuppy

Spritz11 said:


> A Dystopian one
> 
> Think a world of no strong feelings. A girl that's slipped through the change, and a guy that's escaped and finds her


ooooooh 

(let us know when you finish, i loooove reading novels ^_^)


----------



## uffie

I'm weird :drunk


----------



## uffie

you are weird


----------



## Lish3rs

10 hour shift tomorrow. Luckily it won't be as chaotic. I won't have time to study for next week's test right away though. Someone higher up is testing us all. I plan on making flash cards.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Today could be a disaster. 
I feel so sick. 
Prove yourself.


----------



## Kalliber

So freaking cold, feeling sick


----------



## uffie

What's wrong? =/


----------



## Elad

dr pepper. ice cubes. cherry latex. garlic butter.

...

I'm a simple man.


----------



## newsflashmrwizard

It's extremely hard for me to breathe today, and that's really annoying. Maybe if it wasn't 70 degrees yesterday and now 40 today I would breathe like a normal person.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Lots of fights, trying to decide if we can last and really be happy together. Waiting to see if he can be the person I need him to be. :/


----------



## TryingMara

Train rides used to be calming and a way to escape. Loved being alone with my thoughts and free to daydream. Now things are depressing. Being alone to think is probably the worst thing for me. My mind is my worst enemy.


----------



## uffie

I'd say map out your pros and cons then decide. I know you guys have a kid together and things happen kinda fast for that, but really weigh it out. I really want you to be so happy. You really deserve it. I'm here if you need to vent or anything.


----------



## typemismatch

I am thinking that there are a lot if these type whatever random stuff comes into your head type threads all if a sudden. And I'm also thinking about sausages.


----------



## Spritz11

cuppycake said:


> ooooooh
> 
> (let us know when you finish, i loooove reading novels ^_^)


Haha sure, always looking for testers  x


----------



## coeur_brise

He says, "You're gonna fall, and I'm gonna say Ha ha" to my long *** shoelaces.


----------



## ClearRaindrop

does sulfur 8 grease work


----------



## Charmander

Been listening to the Harry Potter soundtracks for too long today. :eyes


----------



## Angelfire

What's up with this thread... Should I write something? Yeah, what the heck. Even if I say dumb stuff, no one actually reads all the comments. No one except someone exceptionally bored. Am I even remotely funny? No.


----------



## Parsnip

Rang up sick with genuine digestive problems (which I'm tempted to think of as punishment for my sickie yesterday) and I'm pretty sure I sounded less convincing than I did before. Plus who says digestive problems? Should have stuck with telling them I'm vomiting, cramping and doing all sorts of bodily functions that would embarrass someone in overly polite company. At least that sounds like I'm not just taking the pee by ringing in sick for a hangover.

Under 30, rang in sick for both Saturday and Sunday, no work on Monday... all the marks of someone who had a weekend bender and so shall be dragged over the coals come Tuesday. It's done now, and as it's done I'm going back to curling up in bed, clutching a hot bean bag type thing, fretting about work, and then wondering whether being well enough to slowly type out a message on what I'm thinking about is an indicator that I should really be at work. I know that technically no, I shouldn't, as I'm not only a food handler but dealing with potentially vulnerable adults so therefore should not go into work with anything that may infect another human being, I also know that store management care very little for that when they have numbers they have targets which aren't being met by someone who dares to be struck down by anything which does not render them hospitalised. 

Boring, obsessive thoughts about the consequences of ringing in sick to work.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

There are definitely more cons than pros.. 
It's just so difficult because I keep coming back to him being my sons father and the fact that I do love him. I just don't know what will happen with our new place, where he'll go or how he'll see his son. I know calling it off is the right thing to do but I want it to work so desperately, I really don't think it can though. How do you tell the father if your child that it just isn't working?


----------



## uffie

I guess you have to ask yourself why do you love him. Really think about that first. Then decide if that love really out weighs the cons. You really don't want to spend your life unhappy and fighting. THat isn't good for you or your son.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I can't even answer why I love him, I just do. It's so confusing, maybe I'm just holding on to who he used to be.. or who I need him to be. I just wanted us to be a little family but I don't think it can happen because we're completely different. He says he wants it to work but he's not really putting in any effort to show me that. 
I don't even know what I'm doing.


----------



## uffie

I think you have blinders on who he use to be vs who is he. I really don't know him but from what I have gathered he is pretty immature. 
the fake anons he sent to me claiming that he was the greatest person in the world. the fake anons he sent to you ( they were fake) claiming to be from other people. 
the whole facebook mess that you saw with your own eyes
when he put his hands on you

Like I said I dont really know him thought, so he could be the greatest thing ever for all I know.


----------



## Subject 1

You aren't fooling me.


----------



## Odinn

Thinking about a friend and how I hope we take the next step sooner rather than later.
And that I hope she's having a good time today too.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I'm thinking about my complicated, difficult relationship ;p


----------



## cuppy

I'm nervous about my counseling appointment tomorrow...it's my first one at this school, what do I sayy?? Am I supposed to think of topics beforehand? :s

Actually, yeah, I probably should have a few things to talk about...I have one..
I'm not even sure how to bring up my shyness, i don't feel like it's THAT big an issue...I think I'll talk about my other things first


----------



## Raphael200

WOW,that felt good.


----------



## Odinn

Thinking about the same girl again. 
When am I not.


----------



## Zack

BBQ bacon burger and fries.


----------



## Zack

karenw said:


> Wonder if it's gonna pi** it down tomorrow


It will. I saw Michael Fish say it will...


----------



## Alienated

I want to spoon all day with a woman, just curl up as close as I can all day. I don't care how fugly she is. I just want a warm body on a cold and rainy day, I'm lonely as Hell.


----------



## Lasair

Will someone please do my research proposal for me


----------



## NoHeart

Hmm

If you wanna make your dreams come true, you have to wake up first.

I like that quote, I like it alot.


----------



## karenw

I don't know how I manage to keep a straight face when talking to someone sometimes.


----------



## OnlineN0w

I need to get motivated.


----------



## cosmicslop

You just always need to remember there's a robot on Mars who takes selfies. #guess who found water #me #not you


----------



## cuppy

Lasair said:


> Will someone please do my research proposal for me


Whatcha researchin?


----------



## Kalliber

Can't wait to get this over with


----------



## Lasair

cuppycake said:


> Whatcha researchin?


Teenage suicide - but I don't have to carry it out


----------



## TryingMara

Why is it impossible for you to just listen? It's annoying and frustrating to be told what you or someone else should have said or done. Don't you notice that people lose their patience when you're talking to them? Did you ever think it may be because of something you're doing? Especially when it happens in almost every conversation. Why are you on my back the moment you see me? I'm not an idiot, I remember, I don't need you to remind me. Leave me alone.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Cotton candy (no idea why lol)


----------



## eveningbat

FunkyMonkey said:


> Cotton candy (no idea why lol)


WOW!


----------



## J0HNNY

Wtf why would you put your head right next to a power saw to observe it, you're gonna die dickhead! People in horrors are so dumb!


----------



## probably offline

My cat is scared of oranges. It's cute.


----------



## Kalliber

probably offline said:


> My cat is scared of oranges. It's cute.


Lol my dog is scared of oranges o:


----------



## probably offline

Kalliber said:


> Lol my dog is scared of oranges o:


Their poor, highly devolped, senses of smell :<


----------



## ourwater

I had no idea they don't allow typewriters


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I woke up at 7am this morning after about... Four hours sleep at the most. I can't be bothered to go to bed now though even though it's 2am because it's boring.  I think the freezing cold is making me less tired maybe too.

I should probably stop posting here really because in the last two days I've been the last comment in two threads that were locked. D:


----------



## Subject 1

It seems you are looking for a specific answer which leaves you guilt free of the situation you have put yourself in.

It takes two to tango.


----------



## Perkins

I still have so much I want to say to you after all this time. But I know I would be wasting my breath and you wouldn't care to hear it.


----------



## Kalliber

Ughh people.. :/


----------



## typemismatch

likeaspacemonkey said:


> If you listen closely, like really, really closely, you can absolutely _not_ hear the sound of planet Earth moving through space. It's totally there though, and it's noisy as hell. Isn't that a kinda humbling thought?


No no no. That's just my fridge. Sorry, it's a bit noisy these days.


----------



## typemismatch

FunkyMonkey said:


> Cotton candy (no idea why lol)


Maybe you were dreaming about marge Simpson, only older with a pink rinse.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Wondering how the hell I am going to learn all the terms that were taught in class the day I was absent for the quiz that will begin in 20 minutes. Looking over the terms now, I believe I do have a general idea already of what they are. If y'all don't mind, I am going to use this post to briefly define each of the terms as a form of studying.

*Sonata Form*: 1st movement in a symphony/string quartet, tempo= adagio. Form= [1st theme->transition->2nd theme->closing theme]x2 ->modulation/development->1st theme->2nd theme->coda.

*Minuet and Trio*: 3rd movement in a symphony/string quartet, lively, simple. Rounded binary (A :|| B A :|| ) -> trio (C :|| D C :|| ) -> Minuet (A || B A || )

*Exposition*: First section of sonata form in which the 1st theme is introduced (stability), followed by unstable conflict modulated in the transition, leading to the 2nd theme (diff key than tonic), and finally the closing theme.

*Development*: Second section of sonata form in which exposition's themes are modulated (tension and drama). i.e. changes key from major to minor, variations, fragments themes.

*Recapitulation*: Third and last section of sonata form performed in allegro, in the tonic key and often repeats some variation of primary themes (stability and resolution).

*Transition*: Modulation of 1st theme that leads to 2nd theme.

*Symphony*: Tonal works with typically 4 movements (Sonata in Adagio, Adante Ternary/Theme and variation, Lively Minuet and Trio, and Allegro Sonata Form/Rondo/Theme and variation). Usually in a public setting, violins get the melody, full orchestra accompaniment.

*String Quartet*: Usually private/more intimate setting, with 2 violins, viola, and a cello.

*Enlightenment*: Late 17th and 18th century, reform society using reason, challenge superstition/faith, promote the scientific method.

*Rounded Binary*: (A :|| B A :|| )

*Rondo*: ( A X A X A, etc)

*Movement*: Self contained part of a music composition, can sometimes be performed separately (although we all know Beethoven revolutionized this idea of isolating each movement  )

*Opus*: Organized set of compositions (had to look this one up....not sure what it is still...)

*Coda*: The tail end of a composition, which can be anywhere from a few measure to an entirely new extended theme.

*Scherzo*: Scherzo (A B A B A B) -> Trio (C :|| D :||) -> Scherzo (A B A B coda)

*Motive*: Leading phrase of figure reproduced and varied throughout composition (wasn't sure about this one either...)


----------



## cmed

Just when you think captchas couldn't possibly be more annoying, they find a way to stuff commercials in them. I'm starting to feel like that cranky old guy who complains about telemarketers calling during dinner. I totally get that guy. He just wants to eat his meal in peace, and I just want to anonymously abuse your site without having to watch a commercial for a mop. Is that so much to ask for?


----------



## Parsnip

Spot a photo of someone who looks vaguely familiar, stalk their recent posts, realise they're someone you know from another forum, and then have a completely pointless freak out. That's the way to deal with all "oh my stars, that's soandso!" moments...


----------



## AceEmoKid

My storyboard, how I'm going to get it done in time for class tomorrow (or if I'm going to bother even working on it anymore at all), and worrying about what I am about to do in a minute.


----------



## Kalliber

karenw said:


> If I'm too cold or too hot at the shop I'm going to kick *** as the doors wide open :/


XD goodluck


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged

Why


----------



## karenw

Want a foot spa for today


----------



## Ammmy

What the crap am I going to write about for my coursework


----------



## karenw

How is it in the slightest bit funny when someone copies you in their posts. Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Food


----------



## Kalliber

It's freezing..with a passion


----------



## Glass Child

Setting things on fire.


----------



## Raeden

My head hurts and I'm tired.


----------



## Raeden

Glass Child said:


> Setting things on fire.


Fellow pyro? :O

If so, then I like you more now~


----------



## myhalo123

5 seconds ago - Was "L" the next letter or did I screw up the thread??? 
Now - I wonder if the trash can is blowing down the street??? Windy.
5 seconds from now - I can buy a new trash can.


----------



## Parsnip

I wonder how I'll vote. Part of me wants to stick with the Greens just because I'm a sucker for underdogs, part of me thinks I should just go with the major party that doesn't make me feel queasy. I wonder if there'll be a point in time where someone does a little more than use the stagnation in wages and the inflation of everything else as a political tool.


----------



## nullptr

I'm hungry


----------



## Daniel C

Socks. I need more socks. The problem is, when you buy more socks, the amount of socks you need to have a sufficient amount of socks increases immediately.


----------



## Salvador Dali

I'm contemplating how I can save up some extra cash to buy myself this as a self-Christmas present.


----------



## nullptr

Daniel C said:


> Socks. I need more socks. The problem is, when you buy more socks, the amount of socks you need to have a sufficient amount of socks increases immediately.


I always mix up my socks with the other member of my household.


----------



## Kalliber

Can't get this don't out of my head


----------



## Nihongo86

Food, work, the future of work, the holidays, working out, sleep. So much to think about at once.


----------



## AceEmoKid

So. It turns out that people actually care.

Something so peculiar happened. Terrifying, anxiety inducing, yet strangely comforting. One of the girls in my dorm who has my number (we met and exchanged numbers at the beginning of the year) texted me asking about my classes for next semester. I said I might be dropping out so I wasn't sure yet about registration. When she inquired, somehow I got the courage to tell here briefly that I have chronic depression, and that college in the first place probably wasn't a good idea. After a little bit more of talking, she began asking me if I wanted to talk to her. She even said she stayed away from me a bit because she noticed I looked uncomfortable at her bubbliness (I reassured her that I get anxious around everyone, not just her). She said if she had known how I was feeling she'd have talked to me more. That was very comforting. 

But literally five minutes ago she gave me a quick text and told me she was coming over anyway (she knocked on the door right while I was reading the freaking text). I exclaimed the f word to myself silently, ran to the door, and opened to see her standing there. I was just flustered. I made sure I only opened the door a few inches as not to allow her to invite herself in. After much babbled excuses on my part, she was finally dismissed (I feel bad that I sort of just shut the door in her face at the end, but I was so freaked out and I don't like talking about personal things, especially to someone I barely know who is my own age and lives literally two doors down....and she's so positive all the time; how could i possibly dare to talk selfishly about my depressing problems when she's so nice and bright and happy all the time?). 

I was actually about to go outside and get dinner (I haven't eaten anything all day) but now I don't want to risk walking past her door. I have this paranoia she'll pop out and try to wrangle something out of me. And even if she doesn't, I can't take even walking past the door wondering what she thinks of me. A wimp. Or worse, rude. Someone who shut the door in her face. I don't know anymore. I don't know.


----------



## Parsnip

Sometimes my browser freezes, and sometimes it goes a little bit berserk. So sometimes I end up clicking onto a user profile and then freaking out about the fact I look like a little bit of a stalker, what with the apparent profile lurking yet limited-no interaction with said user. I should really fix my browser issues.


----------



## nullptr

likeaspacemonkey said:


> This exists. And gets clicked.


This proves most people will be accepting of my proxy leader's lies that I command them to tell.


----------



## Sacrieur

I just had three of the most indescribably romantic dreams (completely nonsexual) about...

Haruhi Suzumiya.

Yes, not just one. Not even two. Three. Three dreams. I am literally about to cry. They were three different acts that seemingly had no connection, but at the end of the third my brain did a wonderful thing and linked them all together, flash backing to events that had occurred and how they were connected.

It was beautiful. So beautiful.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Hope my mum is okay :afr


----------



## caelle

My tongue tastes delicious


----------



## MidnightBlu

Guy I really like sent me full nude shots of himself and I can't stop being horny.


----------



## RantsOfALunatic

I really need to lose weight, but I can't actually see myself doing it because I'm such a freaking lazy person. =/


----------



## januarygirl

I get so anxious replying to threads on here. I'll write and then just delete everything.


----------



## uffie

I do **** just to prove you wrong.


----------



## probably offline

Watching Jersey Shore is like watching a educational documentary about monkeys. It's actually pretty interesting from an ethological point of view. And also disgusting.


----------



## starsonfire

I need a new hobby. Being on SAS doesn't make a good hobby.


----------



## h00dz

Going to try and record my mix this weekend I think, this could take awhile...


----------



## Kalliber

Teach me how to duggie


----------



## tennislover84

Confused at how I forgot to take the tea bag out of the cup, before drinking it. That's never happened before. Well, in all probability, it has happened before and I just forgot. Anyway... for a second I thought there was something gross in my tea. It was looking back at me, half-submerged. It made me jump.


----------



## TenYears

How I used to have a sorry excuse for a life. But at least it was a life. I used to have a couple of friends. I used to have a girlfriend. Now, I have no life. I'm going to die alone and friendless. The end.


----------



## Heartbreaker

I think I have a tooth abscess developing in my mouth. God dammit, I hate going to the dentist <.<


----------



## Kalliber

My toe hurts


----------



## SuperSky

**** yeah suck my balls level 88-4 n v2.0


----------



## h00dz

SuperSky said:


> **** yeah suck my balls level 88-4 n v2.0


Sorry I just need to make some sort of sense of this.. D:


----------



## J0HNNY

Writing a multiple paragraph reply on a thread on here just for it to be closed while I was typing it out. So frustrating!


----------



## SuperSky

h00dz said:


> Sorry I just need to make some sort of sense of this.. D:


Haha yeah it was rather cryptic. It changed it away from all caps too 

N ('Way of the Ninja') v2.0 is a platformer-type game, with tiny but sometimes excruciating levels (although I thought the original N was harder, other than this last awful "all levels of a series in a limited amount of time and if you die you lose time" thing that seems impossible). Levels are numbered in weird ways so there was 88-0, 88-1, 88-2, 88-3 and 88-4 and I was stuck for hours on 88-4, dying over and over and over until success.


----------



## Glass Child

Feeling sick and distressed. I'm wondering how this went downhill. What did I do...


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Grilled cheese.


----------



## Idontgetit

likeaspacemonkey said:


> When you do something you enjoy doing but sometimes gets tricky thus frustrating, and you pull it off effortlessly, it feels amazing, I tell ya'.


Like letting it all out after being constipated for a while?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I feel like playing DK64


----------



## smokeybob

first job in 7 years! crickey mate. sounds pretty light tho...no reason to fret really :]


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I absolutely capitulate. Please give me rest, or finish me off. Either or.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

smokeybob said:


> first job in 7 years! crickey mate. sounds pretty light tho...no reason to fret really :]


:high5


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

What the **** is wrong with my eyes they burn all the time like I'm tired even though I get lots of sleep


----------



## Idontgetit

InfiniteBlaze said:


> What the **** is wrong with my eyes they burn all the time like I'm tired even though I get lots of sleep


This happens to me a lot, probably because I stare at the computer screen for most of the day.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Idontgetit said:


> This happens to me a lot, probably because I stare at the computer screen for most of the day.


I'm usually staring at either a computer or TV screen but this just started happening recently.


----------



## smokeybob

Old school sas user thread


----------



## Kalliber

Tried omegle lol


----------



## Stilla

About all the pics of pugs I've seen today on sas and how I need one in my life because they are just too amazing.


----------



## Radical But Legal

If I were falling in space, would I slow down after awhile or just keep going faster and faster, until I can't feel anything and just burst into fire?


----------



## karenw

Some of the dire music out in this last decade.


----------



## Parsnip

Room sorted. Everything posted. Final shift worked. One week to go. Oh gosh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why is everyone photoshopping Will Wheaton's head into other photos on twitter?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

sex


----------



## MuckyMuck

Right, just have a glance over the forum one more time then im gonna watch some trailer park boys on youtube...


----------



## coeur_brise

Work in T-minus 2.5 hours. Self-destruct mode activated. All systems ready.


----------



## Lish3rs

coeur_brise said:


> Work in T-minus 2.5 hours. Self-destruct mode activated. All systems ready.


I hope you didn't destroy too much :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames

watch something


----------



## lisbeth

There's only one working washing machine in my accommodation block of 150 people and I don't know when the hell I'm actually going to get to do my laundry.


----------



## Kalliber

I want to chat with someone hmmm...


----------



## Glass Child

Stop lying and faking to make me feel better, just stop.
I can see your clues- I accept them. If only you would speak up and face me, instead of being concerned that I can't handle your mere words.

The more you struggle to keep things from me, the more oblivious and powerless I feel. It is painful and agonizing to me.


----------



## TryingMara

Maybe I've been too hard on myself. Too much in some areas, but not enough in others. Maybe. I hope so.


----------



## h00dz

Sometimes I make weird nosies and funny sounds just to amuse myself. I'm like a 5 year old stuck in a 30 year olds body.


----------



## Parsnip

Whenever I'm stressed my left eye gets conjunctivitis. At least I think it's conjunctivitis. It's disgusting whatever it is. Attractive, very attractive.


----------



## lisbeth

You can stay in my bed until 5am every night if you want to. I feel so close to you.


----------



## Elad

cheesecake.


----------



## AussiePea

It's ridiculously hot in this room.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Thinking about the other morning when I felt like a demon possessed my body for a moment. 

Concerned about if this should happen in an inopportune time.

If you ever heard about Mothers having an acute sense of awareness when their child is present or in distress.. Whenever I'm in my parents area (in another island town 600miles away mind you, my job allows me to go to various communities), and drop by without notice, my mother would always comment "I just had this feeling that you were here.." 

when this was going on.. I kinda hoped for a phone call from mom.. Then again, I'm still not all that sure what exactly happened. I wasn't anywhere approaching distress.. it was certainly awkward.. What kind of muscle spasm causes your face to contract in such a way you could never think of, and cause your torso to flex so hard like you're bench pressing 500lbs... This happened when I had a dream I was being interviewed and the man asked me a question I did not like..

..I can't go to bed until after 9:00, I guess that's when the neighbors put their little monster to bed :no


----------



## shelbster18

I like to spit mucus out of my throat into a napkin and then rub the mucus on the napkin between my fingers. It feels weird. :3 I just did that a couple of times recently.


----------



## TenYears

I wish I had someone to talk to. I mean, really talk to, face to face. Laugh with. Share hopes, dreams, fears with. God, I miss my gf...she really was my best friend.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

That was disappointing.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> I like to spit mucus out of my throat into a napkin and then rub the mucus on the napkin between my fingers. It feels weird. :3 I just did that a couple of times recently.


Ö_Ö ... >_< ...i do the same thing after i watch porn...only ist not mucus...just kidding :b


----------



## Colhad75

To go into my deepest thoughts is like taking a rollercoaster ride into a dark cave. You'd most likely hear screaming and odd noises.


----------



## Kalliber

Why world anyone do that.. so embarrassing :s


----------



## lisbeth

lisbeth said:


> You can stay in my bed until 5am every night if you want to. I feel so close to you.


Consequence: sleep right through 10am lecture. :blush And, like, the entire morning.

Kinda super nervous about this gig tonight.


----------



## Zack

When is it too early to start drinking? (1330 here.)


----------



## lisbeth

**** it. Skipping my seminar. I don't give a **** any more.


----------



## cmed

whateverrrrrrrrr


----------



## cmed

rrrrrr


----------



## Nunuc

Second ECT session in tomorrow morning. **** **** **** ****!

edit. And I have to spend the night before in hospital ************!!!


----------



## Zack

Nunuc said:


> Second ECT session in tomorrow morning. **** **** **** ****!
> 
> edit. And I have to spend the night before in hospital ************!!!


Does it hurt?


----------



## Nunuc

Steve-300 said:


> Does it hurt?


I don't know, I was under anesthesia. Afterwards (next morning, 24h from ECT) though pretty much every muscle in my body did hurt like hell. It was really hard to even get out of the bed.
Also I had some short term memory losses afterwards, like I didn't remember what day it was.


----------



## Stilla

Who are these people on my friends list.


----------



## Bikini Condom

killing myself.


----------



## moloko

Boredom. Cold and raining outside, don't want to go for a drive. Too early to go to sleep. No movies or series to watch. Not even sas is helping at this moment.

888 posts. I should leave SAS forever now.


----------



## housebunny

moloko said:


> 888 posts. I should leave SAS forever now.


Why don't you wait for 999?


----------



## Beatlemeister

My love. She's on my mind all the time. Thinking about how I could tell her how I feel.


----------



## Jaxosix

I wish I had Freddie Mercury's voice.


----------



## Beatlemeister

GoonerN5 said:


> I wish I had Freddie Mercury's voice.


Hehe, yeah that would be awesome.


----------



## moloko

housebunny said:


> Why don't you wait for 999?


It's an odd number! It just can't be. It would drive me mad, just looking at it I start to feel itchy. This would be the perfect opportunity. But I won't, I lack the willpower. 

I really wanted to keep the 888 for a day at least. I'll find another post of mine to delete. :lol


----------



## h00dz

moloko said:


> Boredom. Cold and raining outside, don't want to go for a drive. Too early to go to sleep. No movies or series to watch. Not even sas is helping at this moment.
> 
> 888 posts. I should leave SAS forever now.


You have already passed 666, anyone who passes 666 posts is doomed for eternity, no point in leaving now :lol


----------



## Lish3rs

Yay! I get to work all weekend.. :blank

Not that I have oodles of plans anyways lulz.

I just hope ppl aren't as whiny and aggressive as they have been for the past couple of weeks. Jeez.. American society can get SOO impatient.


----------



## coeur_brise

Lish3rs said:


> I hope you didn't destroy too much :lol


'
lol. thanks. I feel there was some damage sustained though. Backup systems engaged. those dang Romulans (I mean work.)


----------



## Idontgetit

Dinosaurs are cool


----------



## mdiada

should i take a risk and say something to him or not?


----------



## Kalliber

He will finally say it


----------



## karenw

I'm glad it's the weekend - time to chill - away from the land of the living/the trivial world if need be


----------



## meganmila

Omg, it's so dark here and cold. Yay!


----------



## Glass Child

I need a shiny Espurr plssss


----------



## prisonofmind

I've been thinking about how my family has pretty much given up on me and how I am now truly alone in this world.


----------



## shelbster18

I wonder why this one guy would text me a month later continuing the conversation where we left off. :| So weird. lol


----------



## Parsnip

The Red Pill.
Really? I mean it's really real? Oh. Ok. Now I know.


----------



## SapphireBoy

Oh, fluffy teddy bear next to me.

Why must it be that you are not real,

When I act like you are real, at my age?


----------



## AceEmoKid

"Jesus woman, what'd you feed that stank *** pu$$y?"


----------



## AceEmoKid

While searching for childhood photos for a thread (turns out I have none), I stumbled upon an old video (circa middle school) in which I danced/sang choreography for "giggles" with another volunteer at summer camp. I wanted throw up just looking at myself. My mannerisms were so strange...and my face was horrifically ugly. No wonder everyone made fun of me back then so much. I was ****ing disgusting looking and awkward on top of it all.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

"its time for war storm the beaches
i roll with a swarm of leeches
drinking blood as my life force increases"

- rhawfax

:fall

here's one of his other songs

http://picosong.com/qi9s/


----------



## Bawsome

shelbster18 said:


> I wonder why this one guy would text me a month later continuing the conversation where we left off. :| So weird. lol


I do that all the time :lol

Im in the mood for doing nothing today.


----------



## sad vlad

sigh...still no message on my mail or skype. over 3 d now. :rain
screw that. :mum it's time to do the jacobson technique.:blank


----------



## yna

I sent my slides to this girl for incorporation into our powerpoint last night, and now I'm worried she's judging my work, and that it is not good enough especially compared to everyone else's.


----------



## Nunuc

Everything seems so god damn pointless. GRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## hasbeenpugged

Contemplating going out for brunch. If only it wasn't so comfy sitting here with my dog on my lap.


----------



## mdiada

i love my job, but its a blessing and a curse to get so attached to the residents. When they pass away its like a piece of heart is taken with them. :blank


----------



## Colhad75

My thoughts would scare people, I could post something you wouldn't want to hear. The mind is a dark shadowy figure.


----------



## Parsnip

Second thoughts are plentiful.
So first thoughts are erased.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wonder what Mexican food places around here have the biggest burritos?


----------



## typicalanimal

You know what's weird? You know those ridiculous spam Russian emails with a sexy lady picture attached talking about how they love you and want to date you and are dying to meet you?

I actually replied positively to one of them recently just for amusement to see what money they would want upfront and he/she/they didn't even respond back! It's like I'm being rejected even by scamming fake women at this stage. :afr


----------



## Colhad75

Had the best pizza for many years lastnight. Bought it from the small pizza shop just up the street from here. It was a traditional pizza with a decent topping, not like the ones from Pizza Hut or the big companies.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm never going to finish this research paper on time. ;_;


----------



## bananamango

This ice cream tastes so damn good right now.


----------



## JakeBoston1000

wonder if i'll buy a fender or a Gibson and i hate that im on this site.why am i wasting my time here?:blank


----------



## loophole

Family


----------



## Testsubject

First thought:

Why am I so obsessed with sex even though I'm a 26 year old virgin. Why has it become so bad that I now only view women as objects of lust. Why do I know its morally wrong to think this way, but I don't feel like its wrong.

Second thought:

Why don't we have superpowers?!


----------



## loophole

Second thought. Made my day! Thank you.. Lol. 3rd kid on the way. Exciting but a bit nervous... Being bipolar just makes it harder.... No excuse.... But that's why I say it on here not to my wife whose throwing up a bunch right now


----------



## Mur

I'm still haunted by the past hah! Even to this day I'm still a weakling...


----------



## rosecolored

I want a man. ╥﹏╥ I want to be held.


----------



## JakeBoston1000

crimeclub said:


> I'd go for a Gibson, though maybe I'm just a little bias due to my recent loss...


decided to go back to a fender strat. also got a fender blues tube amp. looked at Gibsons a lot and love the shorter, rounder necks but in the end im a strat guy I guess.What happened to your guitar? Was that an Epiphone or Gibson? I liked the Epiphones a lot but the electronics and tuners sucked on most of them.


----------



## shelbster18

Bawsome said:


> I do that all the time :lol
> 
> Im in the mood for doing nothing today.


lol...Really? xD But just to clarify. It was a guy on a dating site. He lives kind of far from me anyways. So not talking to him anymore. xD

--------------------------------

I like eating fish now. My dad put some of this seasoning on it and I think that's why I like it.

-------------------------------

I can't believe I'm talking to a 31 year old. Not that it's old but compared to my age, it might be. I don't know. He's hot and likes bugs as much as me. :3 I still don't know what I'm thinking, though. It's like a cycle. I say I want to find a guy, then right when I start talking to a guy, I'm just wondering what the hell I'm doing. I think it's still all just new to me. That has to be why, since I've never been in a relationship. I like doing the dating thing for fun, too. There's really nothing to lose. I guess because I feel somewhat confident, it makes dating easier for me. I'm not sure. I do have times when I get down about it. I'm just not going to give up. It's always something I've really wanted. If I really want it, I have to get there.


----------



## JakeBoston1000

crimeclub said:


> Wish I had a badass story like I was just rocking out too hard, but it just fell off it's stand and broke haha. And it's an Epiphone, I don't have the cash for a Gibson. Can't go wrong with a strat.


I think if Epiphone would put more a little more effort into the little things(tuners etc.) those guitars could actually rival some Gibsons.(Guess that's how they keep costs down though) Haven't had a guitar fall off the stand yet but there's always a first for everything. Knowing me it will happen eventually.:afr


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i watched a video about boredom on youtube and wanted to post it in the random thought thread and the post above mine had to do with boredom... p_p ...just thinking about why things like that happen to us sometimes :um :stu


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I wish my professor would hurry up and grade my exam


----------



## catcharay

Thinking about food, about froyo. Yesterday night, I managed to avert a severe craving for ice cream - the magnum ego's . Food, food, food.


----------



## Idontgetit

I wonder what food tastes/looks like on other planets


----------



## mdiada

i don't think poop should look like a hand.


----------



## loophole

Why ya gotta take mess to be :normal:


----------



## housebunny

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Unless aliens don't eat. Or taste. Maybe they do though.


they absorb stuff through their jel bodies.


----------



## Idontgetit

lol ya I wonder if they even have tastebuds like ours. I wonder how aliens look as there is a great chance that there are other life forms in the cosmos. And out of the billions (don't quote me on that) of possibilities of different lifeforms how many are more advanced or primitive.


----------



## AceEmoKid

The O_O emoticon never ceases to strike fear in my heart whenever sent in reply to me.


----------



## Idontgetit

the Goosebumps blob episode rocked


----------



## PlayerOffGames

AceEmoKid said:


> The O_O emoticon never ceases to strike fear in my heart whenever sent in reply to me.


:squeeze :drunk :group


----------



## Kalliber

I'm in love :3


----------



## nml

The Blob is a great movie, wonderful trailer too, "featuring Steve Mcqueen and a host of exciting young people" haha


----------



## PlayerOffGames

same things in different things


----------



## Scorpio90

I want him...


----------



## Idontgetit

Mike Tyson is such a badass and a nice guy although he is perceived as a monster.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Autistic is an overused insult


----------



## dontwaitupforme

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Autistic is an overused insult


It isn't an insult.


----------



## error404

Why am I so tired, I got so much sleep and I've only been awake for an hour

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

dontwaitupforme said:


> It isn't an insult.


People use it like one.


----------



## millenniumman75

Lake Effect Snow Warning....well, they do plow pretty often especially on busy roads.


----------



## diamondheart89

Sometimes I start feeling over-empathetic towards people and forget to rein that sh1t in. Not everyone is deserving of empathy or sympathy.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

InfiniteBlaze said:


> People use it like one.


Says more about the person throwing out the "insult" than it does the autistic spectrum.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm soooo hungry


----------



## karenw

Latest song by Haim, Im thinking her voice is slightly irritating, wont buy their album.

To snooze or not to snooze?


----------



## crimeclub

For something as small as the human body, there's only a limited number of matter combinations possible, so with the universe as big as it is (especially with the potential that it's infinite) theoretically you could have an exact doppelganger somewhere out in the universe considering matter combinations will eventually have to repeat at some point.


----------



## hammerfast

I'm so horny


----------



## mezzoforte

hammerfast said:


> I'm so horny


Same.

And hungry.

:cry


----------



## probably offline

One of my classmates hugged me goodbye today. It was weird. He just put his arms out in the hallway when I walked towards him and said "good bye [my name]". I mean, he's one of the two people I speak the most to, but it still caught me completely off-guard. I probably looked funny.


----------



## hammerfast

I'm thinking ew


----------



## depraised

I'm never going to be good enough


----------



## TryingMara

I look like a Picasso painting...so asymmetrical. How could anyone find me attractive? How could anyone look past this and not be put off by it? Lately there have been so many high swings where I don't feel as bad about myself, but then I sink lower than before. I need the surgery, but that will only help my eyelid, it won't change my bone structure. There's so much more to life and relationships than appearance, but even the most open-minded, non-shallow people have things that immediately turn them off and make them uncomfortable.


----------



## probably offline

karenw said:


> Do you mean you're never going to see him again? Or you will see him again tomorrow lol


I'll see him again next week.


----------



## inerameia

Hope I didn't just ruin the friendship.


----------



## probably offline

karenw said:


> Would you only like him as a friend? It doesn't take much to impress me lol


Yeah hehe. He's cute and charming, but he's like 10 years younger than me and not the type I usually go for. I think the feeling is mutual and he was just being friendly. I'm not the type of person who hugs people left and right, that's why I got stunned.


----------



## crimeclub

karenw said:


> He sounds like a nice friend . I wish male friends would just give me a hug and that just be it hahaha it would be better lol. You ever got crushed before by man arms?


*hug* and I'm not that intelligent, I just have access to youtube.


----------



## shelbster18

Yay, he wants to see me again. Didn't think he would.


----------



## NicoShy

I can't take this stomach pains much longer


----------



## Kalliber

I posted my dance to psys gentleman ...


----------



## Elad

butter, thick chinese noodles, cheesecake, gooey fresh cookies, licorice, almond butter, dr pepper, mcdonalds fries.


----------



## Owl-99

Elad said:


> butter, thick chinese noodles, cheesecake, gooey fresh cookies, licorice, almond butter, dr pepper, mcdonalds fries.


And your still skinny.


----------



## Elad

tannasg said:


> And your still skinny.


I've put on too much fat actually, I wish I could eat like that and stay skinny.


----------



## housebunny

Look at this:










I don't like it


----------



## shelbster18

I still don't understand how God could have created the earth in seven days if the world existed before people ever existed. And was he just floating in space when he/she created it? lmao How the **** does that happen? I don't believe in God or a god. I just don't see how it's possible. If it is possible (which I know it isn't because I don't believe it) then anything else should be possible. It's funny how all the time, people act like it's silly to believe in something as simple as Sasquatch or a ghost than to believe God creating the earth in seven days. It sounds more believable to me that there's a creature who can walk like a human than one person who could have made the earth in seven days. This is just hurting my head.

Why am I even thinking about this? :|


----------



## crazyj77

how i have no friends and never will


----------



## NicoShy

Lonely Friday night with parents. Holidays are for families which I never made


----------



## TenYears

Another day gone. One more day closer to death.


----------



## Bawsome

I tried on these 100 $ head phones at the shopping center and now i just really want to get them. my other headphones just sound so flat after it.


----------



## Kalliber

Oh my unexpected flirt


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## cmed

What can I do to not make today end up like the previous 10,349?


----------



## mattmc

cmed said:


> What can I do to not make today end up like the previous 10,349?


You can try pooping sitting backwards. I've never done it and I will not be held responsible if it goes badly.


----------



## cmed

mattmc said:


> You can try pooping sitting backwards. I've never done it and I will not be held responsible if it goes badly.


I like the way you think.


----------



## inerameia

I'm so tired and you take loneliness away.


----------



## probably offline

don't get involved don't get involved don't get involved don't get involved don't get involved don't get involved don't get involved don't get involved don't get involved




Good girl.


----------



## probably offline

mattmc said:


> You can try pooping sitting backwards. I've never done it and I will not be held responsible if it goes badly.


I can't wait to try this.


----------



## error404

I've gone and made things awkward when I was really hoping I wouldn't. Maybe if I weren't so goddamn obvious. Ughhhhhhhh why can't I act like a normal human being

This is why I get high and drunk all the time, I don't even like it


----------



## Bawsome

crimeclub said:


> Ignorance is bliss.


yup

God bless lemon and ginger tea, that **** is the ****.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

thinking about why you suffer so much


----------



## ByStorm

How I really need someone to cuddle with almost every night.


----------



## Kalliber

Had a restaurant fight yesterday..


----------



## probably offline

I need cuddles


----------



## Kyle6983

So many thoughts running through my mind at the moment. Hmmm what am I going to even do tomorrow??


----------



## housebunny

probably offline said:


> I need cuddles


----------



## probably offline

housebunny said:


>


----------



## Nunuc

Hugs and kisses, if you do my dishes.


----------



## Colhad75

If I do your dishes, you can do my laundry.


----------



## loophole

Thinking The same thing


----------



## inerameia

I don't feel like getting out of bed :|


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## probably offline

I love this instrument so much


----------



## crimeclub

I was driving home from work this morning and noticed I was getting way low on gas, I was certain I wouldn't make it to the next gas station, so I kept off of the pedal as much as possible. Ran out of gas as I pulled up to the gas station, and coasted to the pump. Like a boss.


----------



## Ammmy

paranoia is completely filling my head at the moment, there isn't enough room to write everything


----------



## cmed

:cig <- The smoke is a flying elephant. How did I never realize this?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

probably offline said:


> I love this instrument so much


:heart ...


----------



## NicoShy

cmed said:


> :cig <- The smoke is a flying elephant. How did I never realize this?


And what does it mean exactly


----------



## NicoShy

Graham crackers, check engine light


----------



## cmed

NicoShy said:


> And what does it mean exactly


It means he's smoking some good stuff I would imagine.


----------



## Parsnip

I'd forgotten what a pain it was to live in an area where the shops open and close in perfect alignment to when I'm on the bus to/from work. 24 hour shops have spoiled me, they really have.


----------



## inerameia

Listening to Jimi Hendrix makes me feel alright. It's like his music is made of love.


----------



## crimeclub

I want sushi. I should take care of this problem.


----------



## 337786

if i ever feel low i drink a shot of vanilla milk makes everything okay


----------



## pati

I have a million things to do. So I do nothing. I never want to leave my bed.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Just thinking about how stressful the week ahead is going to be, ugh.


----------



## Kalliber

Shoulder pain bad


----------



## probably offline

Ahhhh. I really needed that haircut. It was long overdo.

Also, I hate people who scream at their kids. I want to strangle them to death. I really wanted to confront a mother on the subway home. If I ever have kids; I will never be like that. Scum.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The sky is purple ^_^ I approve of this natural (I think?) occurrence.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Time to get my life on track.


----------



## uffie

Hazelnut Ice coffee + man overboard + studying woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## eveningbat

good gracious, is this a heart attack?


----------



## Testsubject

Posted this in another thread but still on my mind at the moment.

If someone who doesn't want/let their daughter date or marry interracially a racist even if they say they are not? 

Is a man being sexist if he refuses to take his fiance last name?


----------



## Testsubject

No.[/QUOTE]

Wow thanks for the quick reply. Why no on the sexist thought?


----------



## TryingMara

Maybe with everything else going on, I won't even remember what tomorrow is. Actually, I kind of forgot until a relative reminded me. Kind of hope it slips the minds of my coworkers too.


----------



## mattmc

Sometimes the beauty is in the attempt.


----------



## shelbster18

You think I'm really going to have a kid anyways just because I say that I don't want kids?  That's not gonna happen. I still to this day don't want kids. :afr I don't want to be fat and I don't want to go through all that pain and stress from taking care of one. The friggin' nightmares I'd have. :afr Nuh uh. Noooo way. :no No. :afr


----------



## A Void Ant

I will think happy thoughts only. Tomorrow _will _be a great day off work. If I write negative I will _think_ negative. If I write positive I will_ feel _positive.


----------



## Adam Harris

Windering why im still here.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Can I truly perform well on this last batch of essays for this semester?


----------



## Lish3rs

Oh geesh. I work in a department store pharmacy. So people can shop around while waiting for their meds to be filled. This guy had 6 prescriptions that needed to be filled. We said the wait would probably be about an hour or maybe less. Of course, as most people are, he was flabbergasted. Well his response was, "do you know how much money we spend here?"

...?!

I did not know if he was kidding or not. I seriously thought it might have been a joke. It won't make a difference! >_> One of the more entertaining moments of the night.

Besides the lady that was basically screaming at me on the phone. And I'm not kidding. XD


----------



## crimeclub

Lish3rs said:


> Oh geesh. I work in a department store pharmacy. So people can shop around while waiting for their meds to be filled. This guy had 6 prescriptions that needed to be filled. We said the wait would probably be about an hour or maybe less. Of course, as most people are, he was flabbergasted. Well his response was, "do you know how much money we spend here?"
> 
> ...?!
> 
> I did not know if he was kidding or not. I seriously thought it might have been a joke. It won't make a difference! >_> One of the more entertaining moments of the night.
> 
> Besides the lady that was basically screaming at me on the phone. And I'm not kidding. XD


Ahh the many pleasures of working with the public.


----------



## minimized

Lish3rs said:


> Oh geesh. I work in a department store pharmacy. So people can shop around while waiting for their meds to be filled. This guy had 6 prescriptions that needed to be filled. We said the wait would probably be about an hour or maybe less. Of course, as most people are, he was flabbergasted. Well his response was, "do you know how much money we spend here?"
> 
> ...?!
> 
> I did not know if he was kidding or not. I seriously thought it might have been a joke. It won't make a difference! >_> One of the more entertaining moments of the night.
> 
> Besides the lady that was basically screaming at me on the phone. And I'm not kidding. XD


Congratulations on working retail-ish, you have officially one of the most fun jobs ever. I'd bet he was dead serious, ahaha. People feel so entitled.


----------



## Kalliber

Haters gonna hate


----------



## yna

I am thinking about whether or not I should send my group another email. Its been five days now and I still haven't heard from them. I know I should but I don't know what to say. We haven't started yet and this is due in two days and worth 40%! We really need to get going... Especially me, because I am really not one of those students who can start something the night before and still get a A or something. X_X

Ugh, why do they seem so calm.


----------



## mattmc

To light the night
To help us grow
To help us grow
It is not said
I always know


----------



## Loveless

Everything came out like it was supposed to. I think that made me drop like 5 lbs lol


----------



## Nunuc

Does it have a name yet?


----------



## karenw

High heeled walkers that stamp through the pavement & draggers of heels, walk properly or get some wedges please.


----------



## Nunuc

"Walkers" from Walking Dead...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This guy is actually great, all these abandoned buildings and stuff in his music videos and decay it's like inside my mind. Also, better still, musically and lyrically it's almost like what I want Patrick Wolf's music to be now, but he changed quite a bit (which is fine, I mean you have to do what makes sense for you) but now I can fill that gap with this. 

I was missing Patrick Wolf's Lycanthropy and Wind in the wires so... There were bits and pieces of The magic Position that I liked and the Bachelor (and he had Tilda Swinton involved which is awesome just because) but really... It all kind of fell out of my personal tastes around that time and afterwards. 

He isn't on the whole as folksy/folktronica-y but some of it is, and the rest is too damn catchy anyway.

Also I posted this in the wrong thread a second ago :') I need to read.


----------



## probably offline

Keeping SAS open while writing a short story is a bad idea. I have to finish this baby in 4 hours.


----------



## mattmc

Soft peppermint


----------



## Idontgetit

If aliens invaded planet Earth, how would it go down? Would their technology be advanced enough to wipe us out in the blink of an eye from a safe distance, or would it be your classic alien invasion scenario often shown in movies. Or would they have some sympathy for us, or turn us into slaves.


----------



## TryingMara

Nerves are kicking in. It was only a matter of time before the disgust with myself returned. Trying on clothes for tomorrow and...ugh, wish I could just blame it on the mirror in the fitting room, but I can't. Still trying to think positive tho. If I fail tomorrow or if it's not a good fit, at least I'll be gaining more experience with interviewing for a position I want. I'm glad my coworkers forgot, I'm not hurt, it was nice not to deal with all that comes along with that. I am glad though that a friend remembered. She means a great deal to me and I thought she may have been annoyed or angry with me. *deep breath* Just have to keep reminding myself to breathe.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Envious of others who have multiple talents, and excel at all or most of them. It's especially painful when I see someone with great grades, amazing art, and great musical skill, because those are all areas I want to excel at. But I realize I am far from the best. Although I know it is not realistic to aim to be "the best." Maybe I should stop complaining and actually work on the areas I want to improve....although I've already lost so much time due to depression, anxiety, and general inertia.


----------



## Kalliber

Wish i could post my dance videos ._.


----------



## diamondheart89

Is everything going to be okay?


----------



## alenclaud

Don't mind me, I'm just a piece of furniture.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

that ill be dead before the really amazing stuff's invented


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*yawns* well akubi is yawn.. But that's a noun... How do I make it a verb, just add suru? *joking* *looks up on Wiktionary* oh, ok, just add suru? Well wo suru? Cool.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I'm personally kinda amazed sometimes.


dont lose that *nods*


----------



## shelbster18

Got two Snickers bars and Slim Jims at Walgreens. ^_^ I might save the pumpkin pie for another day. I'm still not tired of it, though. There's only two pieces left. Hehe. :3


----------



## A Void Ant

Sometimes you just don't realize how important something was to you until it's gone.


----------



## Idontgetit

Ya like toilet paper


----------



## Idontgetit

Lots of things man, mathematics for the most part though.


----------



## A Void Ant

Idontgetit said:


> Ya like toilet paper


:lol

Or a friend. :yes


----------



## SunshineSam218

My back is aching so much right now and I can't seem to go to sleep again.


----------



## Kalliber

Hy


----------



## mdiada

it's been about 5 days since i last shaved my legs, so i'm thinking it's time to do that


----------



## Zeeshan

mdiada said:


> it's been about 5 days since i last shaved my legs, so i'm thinking it's time to do that


Question

If your not in a relationship do you still shave your legs


----------



## mdiada

Zeeshan said:


> Question
> 
> If your not in a relationship do you still shave your legs


LOL valid question, yes i shave my legs whether in a relationship or not. but when not... eh, i let the hair grow wild a free til i cant stand it anymore. :yes


----------



## DarrellLicht

That feeling when you hear one of your favorite tunes, like your brain is on fire..


----------



## Euripides

How your olfactory system is your own built-in time travel device.


----------



## furament

still trying to figure how someone could try to fake being a sociopath withought realy being one or to try to "act" all dead inside without going insane? i think it would just take way to much thought. thinking abought it makes me tired you know?


----------



## SunshineSam218

Well I went through with the testing and it looks like I'll have to get my gallbladder removed, I never been to the hospital before or went through any type of surgery before. Pretty nervous about this....


----------



## AlchemyFire

I'm tired as hell and really need to sleep but I don't know why this site is so addicting. I feel like I can't leave until I've looked at everything.


----------



## minimized

Look how many posts are in that thread, and here, NOBODY LIVES HERE


----------



## inerameia

Tried heroin for the first time. It felt so good... It's the ultimate numbing drug. Although I can't plan on using it more.


----------



## Loveless

Sometimes I think I do truly want to die.


----------



## Kalliber

Wake up in the morning feeling like p.diddy


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I thought I was a B cup for years because I'm short and my breasts are small to look at and like, yeah I'm a C/D oops. I was using 34 B think it's more 30D 32D (depending on bra) good luck me ever buying bras from now on... Took me forever to find this size, D's and C's usually have big band sizes because of their assumptions/the average person with that cup size.


----------



## Idontgetit

Peregrínus said:


> Tried heroin for the first time. It felt so good... It's the ultimate numbing drug. Although I can't plan on using it more.


I hope your'e not serious, that's what I said before trying opiates, easy to get addicted to that stuff.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I'm worrying about moving out. It's still a bit away, but I'm wondering whether I'll be able to handle it. I feel like there's a chance I might have a mental breakdown if I do, but...I have to...

Oh yea, and I'm putting off studying for finals. I live on the edge...I'm an idiot


----------



## TryingMara

This is ridiculous, I'm making myself upset. Insecure and paranoid as usual. There's no need to be this way, gotta keep focusing on the many positives right now.


----------



## hammerfast

I'm thinking who that gay guy was texting?


----------



## smokeybob

how grim and empty my future will be. i like it.


----------



## smokeybob

here we go again.


----------



## inerameia

Idontgetit said:


> I hope your'e not serious, that's what I said before trying opiates, easy to get addicted to that stuff.


I tried it once. I can't even buy the stuff if I wanted to. I'll be honest, the high was great but not worth the addiction risk.


----------



## A Void Ant

That was tough, but I got through it. At least it ended on a positive note.


----------



## Kalliber

Dang..my job sucks


----------



## Nunuc

Nunuc brain work no.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I'm 100% sure that I just spent the last year and a half dating a sociopath.


----------



## EccentricCat

What is this 'thinking' you speak of?


----------



## Jaxosix

I think Pickled Onions might just be the best thing about Planet Earth. Hmm....


----------



## probably offline

I made the tastiest noodle wok ever. I think my belly is about to explode.


----------



## uffie

I was really serious when I said i'd come see you in 6 months. I hope you were too.


----------



## shelbster18

I never really thought about it until now. But what if they took two people into the OR and surgically removed their brains and swapped them? What would happen? Is that even possible?


----------



## 000XXX000

I should probably clean the snow off the truck now so I don't have to do it in the morning, I need a beer, a dip, a bj, a million dollars, and I really wish I could be swimming right now.


----------



## jxsxixe

I don't want anything to happen to you I hope you're okay


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I was serious too. I want to see you


----------



## uffie

Good, that makes me very happy.


----------



## Kalliber

Back to the lonelyness


----------



## Loveless

I feel ****ing lifeless


----------



## Nunuc

Nothing and everything at the same time. **** I feel weird.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I wish it could be summer sooner


----------



## uffie

I hope you're not dissapointed when you meet me.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I couldn't be. I'll just so happy to finally be seeing you


----------



## uffie

Yeah, same. It's been long overdue. :squeeze


----------



## ineverwipe

Worrying about work stuff actually lol. I like my job and I don't want to lose it. Plus I need the money. I just hope I don't get fired. I know they don't want to find someone else but ive been cutting corners for a while now. A little luck is all I need. Maybe I'll start trying harder to make up for my mistakes


----------



## inerameia

I'm thinking about how miserable I feel. I wish I had a gf.


----------



## crimeclub

Do I love Kneaders french toast more than I hate their morning crowd? 1st world SA problems...


----------



## Just Lurking

When you've lost all desire to live and forgotten what that even feels like... when simply _existing_ and _being conscious_ are completely _unbearable_... when doctors, therapy, and meds offer no relief... and when suicide isn't an option...

What... _in the mother... of all god damned f***_... are you supposed to do?


----------



## Idontgetit

I'm on this site way too often.


----------



## crimeclub

Idontgetit said:


> I'm on this site way too often.


Me too it's addictive, I'm trying to cut back though.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I hope your finals went well


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Just getting as prepared as I can for my two finals tomorrow.


----------



## uffie

I bombed that final wow


----------



## Idontgetit

I want to do this


----------



## Bluestar29

Why do people that are lonely call themselves lone wolves? Lone wolves =/= lonely.


----------



## Glass Child

Keep seeming to walk in circles. Not getting anywhere, not accomplishing anything nor being rather productive. Constantly feeling that I am running out of time, feeling all of these unnecessary burdens. Why is this..


----------



## caelle

I truly hate you and would be happy if you died. Can I go to jail for saying that? Well **** if I do at least I'll get free meals and free medical care unlike now even though I am poor and need financial help. I luv America < 3


----------



## Kalliber

I have an injury everywhere atm


----------



## FunkyFedoras

I'm a poet wannabe. 

..man.


----------



## lifelikeahole

I really am that guy. I'm like internet explorer. so annoying they literally run from me. i can't decide if i want to cry and apologize or punch their faces, or both. . . both could be weird . . . and weird is fun. trains are fun. i like trains. okay im going to go back to crying on the inside now.


----------



## Sephiroth

In the end death is the only fair portion of this existence.


----------



## Ckg2011

What to type what to type what to type what to type. I don't know what to type. Stop thinking about what to type and type something interesting. Oh bother...


----------



## inerameia

Can't believe I just went on a joyride just now


----------



## Kalliber

karenw said:


> I would like some purple eyeshadow.


* punch* :< xD ok jkjk


----------



## Kisa

Somebody shoot me.


----------



## probably offline

I bought all the ingredients to make a magnificent dinner, but now I'm feeling lazy. 

F U INTERNET IM [email protected]@@@


----------



## karenw

Kalliber said:


> * punch* :< xD ok jkjk


Just on my eyelids not fr lid to eyebrow lol


----------



## Kalliber

I should drink more water


----------



## Nunuc

This sour milk/buttermilk is damn good stuff.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh sure kettle, just start boiling again after you've already boiled once without me doing anything, that's not creepy as **** at all. >.>


----------



## alenclaud

Today is 11/12/13, or 12/11/13 for others.
Also, too, I've got a blister immediately under my index finger, on the palm of my hand, caused by shoveling dirt in my garden to make beds for next year.


----------



## Bluestar29

I am going to start going to sleep with music on. Had the most amazing dream yesterday thanks to the music playing.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I just want a hug from someone who cares (not my dad). 
I don't want to be a single mum. 
You were the worst person I could have ever had a child with


----------



## uffie

:blank...............:hug:mushy


----------



## toska

When will I stop doing things that are harmful to my person? Whose side are you on.


----------



## shelbster18

New Godzilla movie. I want to see! O_O


----------



## Mur

Two days down, three more to go.


----------



## Kalliber

shelbster18 said:


> New Godzilla movie. I want to see! O_O


030 
I do too


----------



## diamondheart89

Got up early, made delicious tea, tidied up the kitchen. Earned straight A's this semester. Feelin all productive. Cats are meowing. Snow is melting. Life is full of quiet contentment. Love it. ^_^


See, I can be whimsical.


----------



## Kalliber

Twerk.


----------



## cosmicslop

Ever looked _so _hard trying to find something you lost that you end up finding proof of god existing instead? Hate that. Last time I tried finding my phone, i found the missing link to our human evolution instead. Why does this keep happening to me/


----------



## Idontgetit

I have the most vivid and random dreams. I wonder if that's how some people get ideas for movies, and books.


----------



## Glass Child

"The universe is under no obligation to make sense to you."


----------



## karenw

Buying Xmas cards


----------



## Ntln

Do I study, or do I continue to be a lazy slob because it's too late already anyway? Hmm, decisions decisions................


----------



## Jaxosix

If I had a voice like Ellie Goulding, I would sing everything all the time, Including this post. 

Though, It would be pretty weird having that voice on a male.


----------



## shelbster18

GoonerN5 said:


> If I had a voice like Ellie Goulding, I would sing everything all the time, Including this post.
> 
> Though, It would be pretty weird having that voice on a male.


What about Kenny Rogers? :3






-----------------------------

So many movies I want to see. \(^_^)/


----------



## Kalliber

Bad stomach pain ):


----------



## BuzzAldrin

She's talking to angels, she's counting the stars
Making a wish on a passing car
She's dancing with strangers, she's falling apart
Waiting for Superman to pick her up
In his arms, In his arms
She's waiting for Superman

To lift her up and take her anywhere
Show her love and climbing through the air
Save her now before it's too late tonight
She's waiting for Superman

_Not even ashamed, I love that song and it's pretty much my entire life_


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wish I wasn't such a failure with women.


----------



## cosmicslop

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I love you.


Thanks, man. I still didn't find my Invisalign tray I was looking for though.


----------



## To22

I really regret buying this candy
it's terrible


----------



## panic bomb

hmm what am i thinking about... oh!


----------



## diamondheart89

Straight As. Wooh. I will kill this Masters degree. (hopefully, knock on wood).


----------



## Katherine93

I wish my friend would stop telling me about her sex life...


----------



## crimeclub

I wonder if there's another active social anxiety forum out there..


----------



## TryingMara

There are so many different types of pretty girls. I miss the mark on all of them. I'll never be able to truly accept how I look. It's been getting to me moreso the last two days.


----------



## shelbster18

When do you want to hang out again? Never? Because that's how it always ends up with me. I don't get why you wanted to see me if you won't ****ing talk to me. I want to hide under a rock again.


----------



## Idontgetit

Thinking of getting a tattoo, but have no idea what yet. If you prefer cats over dogs you're most likely evil, since cats are evil. Evil combined = happiness.


----------



## Kalliber

Yay my psy gentleman dance cover is good


----------



## NicoShy

Have absolutely no friends to talk to and feeling sick as ever.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Finally watched the cinematic for Vol'jin becoming warchief :') so happy. I called it ages ago but he's good for the role. Unlike Garrosh, the douche bag.


----------



## Kalliber

The gas prices are too high


----------



## CharmedOne

I really want some Cheetos right now. And not those god-awful puffy ones--the crunchy ones.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

It's crazy how someone so far away can make me so so happy


----------



## probably offline

Why haven't you called yet? I'm getting worried.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Tibble

Where are you..?


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm hungry


----------



## Whatev

Snow, snow go away come back never.


----------



## Citrine

I should probably start leaving now...cant wait for this week to be over


----------



## 337786

Something pointless only to be recorded on this thread 

But this symbol & looks like a man dragging his *** on the floor


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## AceEmoKid

About time.


----------



## Bluestar29

Some people live their entire life without reaching their maximum potential both mentally and physically.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

likeaspacemonkey said:


> It pisses me off a little that I love that movie, since it's one of those immediate american remakes, and I haven't even watched the original. I should watch it and hope it's better so I can start hating the remake :b


ive only seen that one...nothing can be better than it...but let me know if im wrong


----------



## sad vlad

Am I a maso or just a sentimental schmuck?:blank


----------



## Nunuc

Alcohol.
Nunuc want booze!


----------



## sad vlad

Nunuc said:


> Alcohol.
> Nunuc want booze!


:idea Good idea. I could use a bit.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm hungry and need a Bath xD


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I love my boyfriend so much, I couldn't even begin to explain it.


----------



## mattiemoocow

The inevitability of death

jk waffles


----------



## Testsubject

sex


----------



## shelbster18

I love bewbs. Jiggly bewbs, small bewbs, medium sized bewbs, big bewbs. 

Moral of the story: bewbs.


----------



## TenYears

The tons of people that are gonna be at the stupid fukcing get-together at my stupid fukcing parent's house on Christmas Eve. I dooooon't waaaaanta gooooo!!!


----------



## Gizamalukeix

Will I ever overcome SA? What if I don't? Maybe I should just kill myself. Would I really lose that much? I suppose a handful of people would care....music makes me feel better...temporarily. I want to go outside... **** you Social Anxiety!! Can't do anything because of this stupid *** disease I was cursed with. I just want to be in control of my actions... When will I actually start my life? It hasn't even begun... Will it ever? I don't want to keep living like this. Those who don't have this curse don't know how easy they've got it. I wonder when my next conversation will be. A year? Another ten years? Never? I went outside today...that felt amazing, and the smell of the trees was even slightly anxiety provoking. But why? People scare the hell out of me...


----------



## meepie

It came out smooth and nice, with a good consistency. At least it wasn't hard and lumpy.


----------



## diamondheart89

I turned 24 today. :um

Guess I'll have to be a real adult now.


----------



## tea111red

Gizamalukeix said:


> Will I ever overcome SA? What if I don't? Maybe I should just kill myself. Would I really lose that much? I suppose a handful of people would care....music makes me feel better...temporarily. I want to go outside... **** you Social Anxiety!! Can't do anything because of this stupid *** disease I was cursed with. I just want to be in control of my actions... When will I actually start my life? It hasn't even begun... Will it ever? I don't want to keep living like this. Those who don't have this curse don't know how easy they've got it. I wonder when my next conversation will be. A year? Another ten years? Never? I went outside today...that felt amazing, and the smell of the trees was even slightly anxiety provoking. But why? People scare the hell out of me...


Baby steps!


----------



## TigerWithScarf

skirts, hula girls shaking their hips, warm sand between my toes, blue orchids


----------



## Gizamalukeix

tea111red said:


> Baby steps!


Thanks, I've been trying.


----------



## Grog

diamondheart89 said:


> I turned 24 today. :um
> 
> Guess I'll have to be a real adult now.


Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday dear diiiaaammmooonnnnddheearrttteiggghtttyniinneeee
Happy birthday to you


----------



## Boring Loser

How fat i am getting, but i want to keep eating more of these chocolates, but i'm fat so i shouldn't, but they're addictive.


----------



## TigerWithScarf

Is there a place for finding an online girlfriend? Like for cuddling and falling asleep together over a webcam, that sorta thing. These chocolate mints hit the spot.


----------



## cuppy

mattiemoocow said:


> The inevitability of death
> 
> jk waffles


you so silly :b


----------



## diamondheart89

Grog said:


> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday dear diiiaaammmooonnnnddheearrttteiggghtttyniinneeee
> Happy birthday to you


awww
 Thanks


----------



## Grog

:hb

Forgot your cake sorry


----------



## diamondheart89

Grog said:


> :hb
> 
> Forgot your cake sorry


:yay

Nom cake.


----------



## mattmc

Good memories.


----------



## CharmedOne

diamondheart89 said:


> I turned 24 today. :um
> 
> _*Guess I'll have to be a real adult now.*_


:afr (Just wait 'til you turn a quarter of a century...) 

Lol. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kalliber

So hyper so early


----------



## probably offline

I can't figure out if a guy friend in my course, which ended today, has a slight crush on me or not. Because he trolls a lot(like me but in an unusual way). But, a few things put together makes me question if he's just friendly or not(he IS a very social person):

1. He hugged me last week when was going home
2. Sometimes he just goes "probably offliiiiiiiiine"(I don't want to mention my name) without saying anything special afterwards.
3. He's said that he would get my number from Muhammed(my other friend in class) a few times indicating that we should do something. The 3 of us _did_ talk about going out sometime, so when he mentioned getting my number, I was like "oh yeah, we should hang out some time the three of us". He goes "yeah, or go see a movie" *troll face*(this is where you don't know if he's playing or not becuase of how he is)
4. Today he asked me for my facebook(but I don't have any), and at one point, he switched to the seat next to me *again troll face*

Idk, I've always thought that he's just friendly and it's sometimes hard, in general, to know when he's joking. It's really hard to explain his sense of humor.

Anyway, it's not like it matters now(the course is over), but this is just what I'm thinking about right now.


----------



## uffie

sickkk


----------



## NoHeart

Not right now, but last night in bed. I was thinking about altruism and selfishness.

Like... does altruism really exist, do we talk to people or do things for them because we genuinly want to see them happy, or is it just for our own desires... do we talk to people to maintain relationships or in order to get something from the other party. Or to fulfill a certain desire in ourselves. 

I was analyzing everything I've ever done and was able to find some kind of selfish reason for doing it.

And even if we genuinly want to see the other person happy, perhaps too we're doing that to feel good about ourselves, or because we want to maintain a good relationship with this person because we want to have friends.

It's kind of a scary thought when I realized every little thing I do is for myself, but I can find some peace in knowing that everybody else must be the same way, so I guess it's alright.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I am so done with today
My mum is trying to help but she's driving me mad


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm thinking about all the stuff I have to do tomorrow. Work is going to be demanding. Then I have a full page of things to do at home. I'm not sure that I'll get everything done. And I have to call to cancel my credit card too so I don't get anymore fees. Which I am dreading because phone calls make me so shaky and nervous. But im trying to stay positive lol.

Thanks for this thread! I needed to vent a little today


----------



## CharmedOne

Laughing at almost everything beats the heck outta crushing, crippling depressing, that's for sure.


----------



## Testsubject

Coitus


----------



## Citrine

FocusFocusFocus I need to FoccuUuUusSs!!!!


----------



## uffie

I can't help but to compare myself to your ex


----------



## BuzzAldrin

There's no comparison. You're perfect in every way, he's a lazy, good for nothing scrounger.
He's got nothing on you.


----------



## cafune

YOU WERE WRONG.


I'm sorry I've aged you beyond your years. I am so so sorry. If I had to get better for anyone, it'd be for you.


----------



## charma121

I've been so happy since starting college. Everything's, if not falling in to place, then at least not balancing precariously on the edge anymore


----------



## Vuldoc

soooooo booooreedddd!!! i can't find entertaining things to do online, my house is boring, going outside is out of the question, and i don't have the attention span to read books.

i think i'm just going to do this for the rest of the day.


----------



## mattmc

This hype makes me feel like King Kong
Out in the city, fur up, butt out, ready to conquer the world


----------



## Kalliber

Watcha doin


----------



## Grog

Kalliber said:


> Watcha doin


Your not thinking much then


----------



## Kalliber

Grog said:


> Your not thinking much then


are..


----------



## Grog

Thread. Type what your thinking about right now
You . Watcha doin
So your thinking about what I'm doing ( or the next reader which happened to be me )
Me. So your not thinking about much then 
Meaning I'm not doing much so if your thinking about what I'm doing and I'm not doing much you must be not thinking much 

Don't worry about it I'm a loser


----------



## AceEmoKid

Thinking about kana. ン , ワ , ラ , ヤ , マ , ハ , ナ, タ ... 

I can recognize/pronounce most of them after a little bit of studying today, but I'm still far from being able to write them all at the snap of a finger. I can't even begin to imagine what horrors learning kanji will bring. ._.


----------



## Nunuc

Must not buy all the games...


----------



## cuppy

I wish I had some apple juice.


----------



## Nido

Nunuc said:


> Must not buy all the games...


Was thinking the same thing, Although in my case it was Hearthstone cards 

Oh how much i want them all ,Yet i know they are just owned in my mind and when the beta stops they will most likely be reset.

Still... must hide ... from.. evil...game * :rainit's to fun*


----------



## probably offline

this is the cutest thing ever


----------



## Bluestar29

My neighbor has the coolest black cat.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I need a job.


----------



## mattmc

Lacking Serotonin said:


> I need a job.


I think about this often too.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

mattmc said:


> I think about this often too.


I want a janitor job so I can work alone. If not I'm going to try SSI.


----------



## h00dz

probably offline said:


> this is the cutest thing ever


Its robo gremlin :afr :afr :afr


----------



## probably offline

h00dz said:


> Its robo gremlin :afr :afr :afr


Oh, he wasn't even wearing his full "costume" there n_n

lookie


----------



## Idontgetit

^^ The thing in your status looks like the thing in the video!


----------



## mattmc

Lacking Serotonin said:


> I want a janitor job so I can work alone. If not I'm going to try SSI.


I've considered being a janitor just because they seem to not have to deal with people. Worried about what little social interaction they actually do have though... maybe it's not too bad.

Good luck either way.


----------



## A Void Ant

The first wave of abandonment depression sets in: supression, anger. :no


----------



## probably offline

I think I just saw the most disgusting picture I've ever seen.


----------



## CharmedOne

Can't get some of these lyrics outta my brain tonight...

Norm life baby 
We're white and oh so hetero and 
Our sex is missionary.

Norm life baby 
We're quitters and we're sober 
Our confessions will be televised.

You and I are underdosed and we're ready to fall 
Raised to be stupid, taught to be nothing at all. 

Norm life baby 
God is white and unforgiving 
We're piss tested and we're praying.

Norm life baby 
I'm just a sample of a soul 
Made to look just like a human being. 

Norm life baby 
We're rehabbed and we're ready 
For our 15 minutes of shame.


----------



## probably offline

Idontgetit said:


> ^^ The thing in your status looks like the thing in the video!


:lol


----------



## Loveless

****ing retarded dumbass. Go **** yourself and die.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm so tired, neck hurts too, slept wrong


----------



## coeur_brise

If that doesn't feel like a good ole kick in the balls, I'm not sure what does.


----------



## Parsnip

Those flats were actually better than the room I'm renting. The agent seemed surprised at how pragmatic I was being about their condition.


I have opted to live in a cheaper than cheap budget so I can live with a little more freedom than I do at present. Why would I expect anything more than basic accommodation? For >£300 you're not going to get amazing flats. You're going to get flats which abide by the legal standards, but no more. Then he was also surprised I was not "foreign". I had no idea so many people still did the whispered "so you're not ... foreign?" thing. No. I'm not foreign. I just have a foreign name. Giggidy. 

The only complaints I had were the evidence of damp in one room and in t'other flat the fact the cooker was actually little more than a pile of rust. If you ignore the death trap stairs, they're actually pretty awesome. I think I'll be applying for one of them. It was funny when he mentioned the size of the "bedroom". I would use the living room as my bedroom, and the bedroom as a store room. I'm not having a bedroom where the window is at the same level as my crotch. Besides, why does a single person need more than one adequately sized room? I have my kitchen, I have my bath, and I have my room. The extra room is a bonus. 

Grhghgshsdsdsds.


----------



## 337786

blank blank bah blake and blakenhoober
shoot i have no idea what im doing cant sleep grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## A Void Ant

Wow, I am surprisingly getting through this. Never give up!!


----------



## Raphael200

U look badas raph.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

what to do cuz im always functioning through a lower vibration than most people


----------



## cmed

How do they know which one of them is them?


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Should I eat the red ones or green ones last?


----------



## Lish3rs

I Googled "Being drained from people". The first result was:

"How to Deal With Psychic Vampires: 6 Steps (with Pictures)"

o_o


----------



## Zatch

cookies

warm

gooey

chewy


----------



## shelbster18

Oh, jeepers. :afr


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i met a girl a few years ago and we used to talk on the phone everyday...we havent talked in over two years and i decided to call her today...and you know what?...she has a different number now...she was the only female friend i had...now i dont talk to girls anymore...not even online :| ...i should go to the forum where new members introduce themselves and just pm some random girl :clap ...she might end up being the one...who knows?...no, i probably wont do that...but i should


----------



## Elad

must. make. coffee.

also must buy $1 frozen coke from burger king. hnnng.


----------



## MuckyMuck

I have to get up at 5.30am, i really should go to bed....


----------



## AceEmoKid

My mum just came into my room and said, "I can't believe you've accomplished nothing today."

Wow, thanks mum. You always know how to make me feel better.


----------



## Morumot

The topic that must not be discussed.


----------



## cuppy

Today I worked in the Home section of the store (with the towels and the pots 'n pans and stuff)...I couldn't help looking at all the things and imagining buying them in the future with a significant other and making a home together.....
hehe.....heh...

maybe the lonely feeling is here because of winter?


----------



## hammerfast

I'm thinking that short girl a couple of hundred meters down the road makes me horny


----------



## catcharay

I know I am a worthwhile person. No one can take that away from me, least of all you

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Porn


----------



## hammerfast

I don't believe in god and order 

And I don't believe in hate

I don't believe in general 

Or their stinking love of the states


----------



## hammerfast

And these promises working deep below

Each word lost in the unkown

So what , nuts lie

I can see through

This time I'll finally let you go!


----------



## Kalliber

Ugh hate this


----------



## TryingMara

If I'm to have children, they will have nothing to do with this. It's delusion and poison. 

I should not be up this early. So tired.


----------



## housebunny

I want to go out for breakfast.


----------



## probably offline

I love goats so much. How can you look at this face and not be happy?


----------



## JustRachel

right now im thinking 'god dayum i'm tired, roll on bedtime'


----------



## JustRachel

GoonerN5 said:


> I think Pickled Onions might just be the best thing about Planet Earth. Hmm....


mm pickled onions *drools*


----------



## lad

I can't wait for this day to finish.


----------



## JustRachel

Now I'm thinking...why do Americans put the date backwards?


----------



## lad

Also I want a cuddle.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

let them be them and you be you and we'll all be awesome together :group


----------



## cafune

Nothing would please me more than to drop kick you to the bloody stratosphere. You're such a menace. You need to chill.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I need a job that I can still smoke weed.


----------



## BoBooBoo

I'm gonna eat a whole box of Mac and cheese for dinner. :sigh


----------



## housebunny

Honey badger don't give a ****.


----------



## shelbster18

Why did you have to text me saying you miss all the kissing we did? I mean, it's amazing that you're thinking about me and all but you're going to be leaving for the Marines soon and I don't see the point in you texting me back. lol That day at the lake was awesome, though and I've been thinking about it ever since but it's not like we'll see each other again. ;-; So meh.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I want to be smart. Someone teach me teh smarticles, pls.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

not sure if rude or SA


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

How the hell did I manage to turn the wrong burner on?…my ex is gonna kill me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

that i should start doing things i know are good for me...and stop doing things i know are bad for me...its simple and easy...oh, yes it is


----------



## AceEmoKid

How utterly homophobic my mother is. My sister borrowed the film "The Kids Are All Right," and my mum agreed to watching it with us without asking for a synopsis. As soon as the two mums kissed on screen, she whipped her head around and asked my sister, "What the hell is this?" 

The rude remarks continued on throughout the entire movie. Any time they showed any sort of affection between the two lovers, she'd make this huge, exasperated sighing sound. My sister kept telling my mother to stop being immature, or leave, since we weren't forcing her to watch the movie. She even offered to take out the dvd and watch the rest in her own bedroom so my mum wouldn't have to stay in the same room as the screening. Overall, really ****ing annoying. 

I can't believe how homophobic my mum can be, even after knowing she has 2 GLBT daughters, and a third daughter who supports us both. It's ridiculous. At the end of the film, she just had to make the final comment, "That was a terrible movie." Simply because 2 of the main characters are gay.


----------



## cuppy

AceEmoKid said:


> How utterly homophobic my mother is. My sister borrowed the film "The Kids Are All Right," and my mum agreed to watching it with us without asking for a synopsis. As soon as the two mums kissed on screen, she whipped her head around and asked my sister, "What the hell is this?"


My mom's like this too :s


----------



## Kalliber

Couldn't sleep xD


----------



## PlayerOffGames

"ugly and ignorant is how they perceive us
i dont care im tryna deal with my personal demons"


----------



## beli mawr

Damn long days... 2 hours down, 10 more to go...


----------



## Testsubject

There has to be some human out there with superpowers. Evolution has had to of took place in some person out there.


----------



## Dresden

_*Jesus could walk on water.
I can walk on cucumber's.
Cucumber's are 96% water.
Therefore I am 96% Jesus.
...

*_


----------



## Idontgetit

A cheese omelette


----------



## uffie

I really like that you are dependable. I also like that you are so shy, yet confident<3


----------



## AceEmoKid

Wondering how I could possibly keep on living in this ****ing misery.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm pregnant


----------



## Idontgetit

How my new snowboard is gonna ride tomorrowww


----------



## PlayerOffGames

AceEmoKid said:


> Wondering how I could possibly keep on living in this ****ing misery.


 you've done well so far :squeeze :yes


----------



## InDeathIsLife

I think deeply about how much ****ed up of a world we're living in.
I know i'm cynic but seriously...


----------



## A name

How much of a social idiot I am. It's not like this is a surprise or a revelation to me, but what happened tonight has me extremely pissed off at myself.


----------



## Citrine

Got hair clippers from my brother as a birthday gift...then asks me to cut a pompadour for him. Hmmm how convenient...


----------



## TryingMara

There's no justice, ever. I have to push those feelings down and deaden myself to them otherwise I'll lose my mind. You always find a way to **** up everyone's moods. You're a disgusting human being and we all would have been better off without you.


----------



## TenYears

You can get through tonight, it's just a few hours. Breathe. Stay calm. It will all be over soon.


----------



## cmed

3+ months of strict dieting about to go out the window in 3... 2...


----------



## mattmc

"Sometimes the beauty is in the attempt." - One Tree Hill


----------



## DonnaDunno

Why I'm 30+ yrs old and the only thing my family wanted me around for this xmas was to get me to buy them the **** they are too "responsible with their money" to buy for themselves. If it made me feel so used and angry then why did I let them once again guilt me into it and then after being guilted into it why couldn't I just happily play the BS game tomorrow? Why did I have to be all casually dramatic and drop all their gifts off at the main house and text people that I have the flu and won't be able to make it tomorrow? 

How is it that I spend way more money than everyone all the time on them and they spend next to nothing on me and then cackle behind my back about how bad with money and irresponsible I am and look down on me in the most patronizing way. I got referred to as a "survivor" for being a stripper (ex stripper but doesn't matter to them) with tones of pity yet about 85% of the women in my family all got married and stay married for financial reasons?!! I do not ****ing understand this world sweet baby jesus! Why am I to be pitied for actually earning my own money that I didn't have to lie to anyone to get? Why is my sister the good one when she is divorced with two kids and shacked up with a new guy... and I have never been married and would never marry for money yet I am the dirty *****?! ME, who has had a job and a place of my own since before my 18th birthday and she has never so much as signed a lease in her name. 

So confused and disgusted with this planet. Thinking hard about buying myself a double barrel 12 gauge shot gun for christmas with full lead slugs...but still paralyzed with indecision on who I think deserves to die- me or most of the *******s I meet. 

Oh and Happy Kwanza everyone!


----------



## DonnaDunno

That would be amazing. Someone should have that as an actual service to people...like huge giants could do it as a service for normal sized people. I would pay for that! Maybe they could sing lullabies too.



mark101 said:


> I wish I could be bathed & dried before being deposited into a super comfy bed with all freshly washed bedding to sleep till the end of my days.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm going to my aunt and uncle's for a late Christmas Saturday.


----------



## DonnaDunno

I have thoughts like that all the time too. Only when I get to the "some dickhead might point at me with his finger" part I then start my checklist of other things the dickhead could do for example "Roll his or her eyes dramatically""say something sarcastically stupid like "nice shirt hehehe" or ****ing SMIRK at me etc. Then I get so angry about the entire situation and the stress bothers me so much that I just say screw it and stay home.



likeaspacemonkey said:


> So apparently I accidentally sprinkled battery acid on this long sleeved shirt I'm wearing. It's been hours since then, but I just realized there's holes on this sleeve that weren't there before. I like the shirt. It's not an awesome shirt, but I really love it. In fact, I still like it, now wearing this I'd give off a serious IDGAF vibe. I'll have no problem wearing it at home. But outside? Some dickhead might point at me with his finger. No, that's crazy. I should wear this shirt in public sometime. Who gives a ****?


----------



## DonnaDunno

Yeah...he was certainly a nice guy to Robin Givens. :roll



Idontgetit said:


> Mike Tyson is such a badass and a nice guy although he is perceived as a monster.


----------



## Hermiter

Milton: Let me speak to the imbecile that sold me this bad gas!

Singh: Hold on...Richard?

Milton: Hello?!

(Singh, an Indian gas station employee, hands the phone over to Richard, the manager)

Richard: Hello?

Milton: Oh, thank God you've answered! Let me speak to the idiot that sold me this bad gas!

(sports radio chatter in the background)

Richard: Oh, you wanna talk to...you said he sold him bad gas....ooh, I don't know......wha-what time you came in, ma'am?

Milton: I'm a sir! I'm stuck in the middle of the street right now! Listen to my car!

(Milton tries to start up his car, but the engine keeps stalling)

Milton: Will not start!

(Milton continues to try and start up his car)

Richard: Wh-wha-what time did you came in here?

Milton: 'Bout a hour ago!

Richard: A hour ago?

Milton: Listen, can you turn down that stinking television set? I can't hear a word you're saying!

Richard: We don't have a TV set.

Milton: Well, what's all that blabbing back there?!

Richard: That's the radio.

Milton: Well, turn the damn thing off! I'm trying to have a conversation! I got bad gas!

Richard: (faintly) Singh, could you....

Singh: (in the background) Okay, what's he want?.....

(Singh picks up the phone)

Singh: Yes, ma'am?

Milton: I'm a sir!

Singh: Uh-huh.

Milton: You're an idiot.

Singh: ....Yeah, I'm an Indian.

Milton: No, I said you're an idiot, not an Indian! I said I got bad gas!

Singh: So what I can do?

Milton: You can come pick me up and take the crappy gas out of my car and give me my money back!

Singh: I can't do that, ma'am.

Milton: I'm a sir!

Singh: No, I- I can't do that. You talk to the manager tomorrow morning, eight o'clock, okay? 

Milton: What is your name?!

Singh: I can't- my name is Singh. I cannot leave the station, ma'am.

Milton: What are you, a idiot?! I'm a sir! I am no-

Singh: Okay, you-you behave yourself. Don't talk like that to me, please.

Milton: I-

Singh: You ta-talk to the manager or (I) complain to the police , okay?

Milton: I just bought twenty-three dollars worth of gas from you and it's crap! And my car is stuck now!

Singh: Okay, I am sorry. I am, I am putting the phone back, okay?

Milton: No! No! Don't hang up on me!

(Singh hangs up)

(ringback tone)

Singh: Kwik Trip.

Milton: You listen, Singh! I'm gonna sue you!

Singh: Oh-you, okay, you go ahead, sue me!

Milton: I will sue you right now!

Singh: Okay, go ahead!

Milton: I will sue you because I have bad gas!

Singh: I tell you-go ahead, sue me!

Milton: How much money do you make?

Singh: I don't make any money here, ma'am! It-it is not your business, ma'am!

Milton: Yes it is, because it's all going to be my money after I sue you!

Singh: No, it is not your business how much money I make!

Milton: You're an idiot!

Singh: All right, okay, thank you.

Milton: You're a moron!

(Singh hangs up)

(ringback tone)

Singh: I am a salesperson here. I am not the boss here.

Milton: You know what? I'm gonna come down there- I'm gonna take the gas pump nozzle and I'm gonna jam it up your butt! How 'bout that?

Singh: Thank you very much. Okay, I am, I am again hanging up the phone-

Milton: No!

Singh: I have a customer here...

Milton: No! I'm very upset!

Singh: Okay, I'm-I'm going to call the police if you don't stop calling me!

(Singh hangs up)

(ringback tone)

Singh: Gas station?

Milton: Yes, Singh? I'm sorry for yelling.

Singh: Ma'am, it's alright. Please leave me...pity on me, I'm busy here!

Milton: I am very upset and I'm sorry I yelled at you.

Singh: It's all right, but please leave me now- let me work, okay? Thank you, okay?

Milton: I'm st-I'm starting to cry....(fake cries)

Singh: Th-thank you, thank you very much.

Milton: Listen, Mr. Singh?

Singh: Uh-huh?

Milton: I would like to invite you to dinner.

Singh: It's all right, thank you very much. I can't come, I'm working here, thank you very much-

Milton: Maybe tomorrow night?

Singh: It's all right, thank you very much, now...

Milton: I'm sorry for yelling...

Singh: It's all right! Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Milton: Singh, I love you!

(Singh hangs up)

(ringback tone)


----------



## gamingpup

Empty.


----------



## mdiada

i don't wanna be single anymore :|


----------



## housebunny

I just had the best laugh with my sister on the phone. The kind of laughing where you can't stop and can hardly breathe! We were laughin about my Grandma.


----------



## Kalliber

Yay Christmas...


----------



## CharmedOne

I said I was going back to bed almost an hour ago.



housebunny said:


> I just had the best laugh with my sister on the phone. The kind of laughing where you can't stop and can hardly breathe! We were laughin about my Grandma.


I love when that happens!


----------



## housebunny

CharmedOne said:


> I said I was going back to bed almost an hour ago.
> 
> I love when that happens!


Thanks! Yeah, isn't that the best? :lol


----------



## loophole

Shoot me in the face


----------



## Zack

Do lesbians hate bi girls?


----------



## EmptyRoom

I can't sleep
For now, nothing's going on for me


----------



## karenw

Going for a scenic walk with the diggy dogs, minus any dead sheep hopefully. Nope the boy has to have his muzzle on for this very reason.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland

i wounder if other people are sitting at home eating Christmas dinner left overs for breakfast


----------



## Kalliber

Ughh wtf is with high school people


----------



## shelbster18

Oh, sexy ham. I love you so much. What would I do without you baby? Your smooth, pink skin just looks so divine. I want to taste you and eat you up (figuratively speaking). I wouldn't literally eat my ham lover. I just love the way you feel. That soft touch sparks crazy emotions inside of me. Just remember ham, I love you. I got a song I'm going to sing now for you. 

Heeey haaaam
What it do boo?
Meeee and yooou
You're a god of all foods
My ham, my lover

I'll give you a four leaf clover
And staple it to you 
Red rover red rover 
You look like a stew
My ham, you're more than a lover

Don't ever let anyone tell you
That you suck
Or that you smell like poo
Tell them you don't give a ****
My ham, I want to die with you

One word: Ham.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

:hide >_<'


----------



## Vuldoc

if only i could control my body like a video game that way i could clean my room.


----------



## Kalliber

Just want this over with D:


----------



## TryingMara

You had to get something out of there at that precise moment? C'mon. Why else would I go in there? You know you could just wait until I get out, and not follow me in when you know (you have to know) that it makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Idontgetit

*submits post, *reads post again *what the hell did I just write.. I'm way too scatterbrained most of the time.


----------



## euphoria04

likeaspacemonkey said:


> About one time years ago I said something stupid and it just made me close my eyes and shake my head and say "You dumbass" out loud.
> 
> I wonder how many times a day I do this.


semi-related, but whenever a particularly painful and shameful memory comes back to me I have a compulsion to blurt out nonsense or make a noise to distract myself from it. Like I'm reliving the shame all over again. It's become a bit of a habit . :|


----------



## Idontgetit

Hey guy that stabbed my friend and killed him, I hope your getting *** raped in prison


----------



## ratbag

I need to eat some real food and get another job.


----------



## To22

I'm too dorky for my own good. Time to be cool


----------



## Shizuma

I need to pee.


----------



## Parsnip

Sleeping habits, why have you returned to your not exactly beneficial topsy turvy ways? One week you stuck to the diurnal habits expected from human beings, and now... now you seem hell bent on making me nocturnal. My world does not accommodate a nocturnal lifestyle... silly little problems.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Aftermarket human body parts.


----------



## cuppy

Where can you go to sing where no one can hear you?

Are coworker crushes bad?


----------



## cafune

euphoria04 said:


> semi-related, but whenever a particularly painful and shameful memory comes back to me I have a compulsion to blurt out nonsense or make a noise to distract myself from it. Like I'm reliving the shame all over again. It's become a bit of a habit . :|


Oh man, I do the exact same (thing) for the same reason. Really, how many times can a person relive the same memory, moment, shame, intense embarrassment? It's not fair. Sometimes I wonder if I need to just think about it(the memory)--like, really think about / analyze it--rather than close off my mind. Maybe, if you allow the shame to flow into you completely uninterrupted like an opened dam, you can experience it in its entirety and that'll be the end of it. That, and completely rationalize the pain away (it wasn't such a horrible life-altering event, I'll never see those people again, etc. etc.) so it doesn't overcome you whenever you're triggered because it can REALLY kill a mood.

What did I do wrong?


----------



## euphoria04

cafune said:


> Oh man, I do the exact same (thing) for the same reason. Really, how many times can a person relive the same memory, moment, shame, intense embarrassment? It's not fair. Sometimes I wonder if I need to just think about it(the memory)--like, really think about / analyze it--rather than close off my mind. *Maybe, if you allow the shame to flow into you completely uninterrupted like an opened dam, you can experience it in its entirety and that'll be the end of it. That, and completely rationalize the pain away (it wasn't such a horrible life-altering event, I'll never see those people again, etc. etc.) so it doesn't overcome you whenever you're triggered because it can REALLY kill a mood.*
> 
> What did I do wrong?


I've thought the exact same thing. Our impulsive response is to distract ourselves as immediately as possible from the feeling of shame because it's so painful. Hide it back away until the next time we're feeling down and it enters our thoughts. But if you let it in and try make sense of why you feel this way, maybe you can in fact finally let it go? And all that bottled up pain from all those years is part of the reason we're in the position we're in now, it needs a release. Forgive yourself every once in a while.

Although I can say I've tried rationalizing moods before and some of them do not let up no matter how much sense you make of them. :no


----------



## cuppy

euphoria04 said:


> semi-related, but whenever a particularly painful and shameful memory comes back to me I have a compulsion to blurt out nonsense or make a noise to distract myself from it. Like I'm reliving the shame all over again. It's become a bit of a habit . :|


I do this too >_<



cafune said:


> Oh man, I do the exact same (thing) for the same reason. Really, how many times can a person relive the same memory, moment, shame, intense embarrassment? It's not fair. Sometimes I wonder if I need to just think about it(the memory)--like, really think about / analyze it--rather than close off my mind. Maybe, if you allow the shame to flow into you completely uninterrupted like an opened dam, you can experience it in its entirety and that'll be the end of it. That, and completely rationalize the pain away (it wasn't such a horrible life-altering event, I'll never see those people again, etc. etc.) so it doesn't overcome you whenever you're triggered because it can REALLY kill a mood.
> 
> What did I do wrong?


Very interesting; I will try that


----------



## cuppy

Okay, from now on when I like somebody, I will make an effort to get to know them instead of waiting for them to talk to me, and I'll eventually try to let them know how I feel. Too many regrets not to. 
(and that sinking feeling when you know you'll never see them again when you haven't even tried really hurts)


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

If I have schizoaffective disorder.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm starving but I don't really know what I want. The fridge is full of stuff I don't like.


----------



## saltyleaf

a 7:00 meeting i have at wrk tomorrow morning and wondering how many hours of sleep i wont get tonight :/


----------



## ineverwipe

I lost my temper at work today. I was in a bad mood from like 6:30 to noon. I was cussing up a storm and everything. Thank god nobody was around.
A little ashamed of that right now but I bought a new phone today so that kinda makes up for the bad start to the day


----------



## AceEmoKid

It became a sad night again. I know it will only get worse the later it gets. I know that when I turn off this computer, I will try to sleep, but lose myself to a downward spiral of pessimistic thoughts. Eventually I'll fall asleep, maybe at 4 in the morning, with tears running down my face again. Why did I think it would be any different? The temporary high wears off again. What's worse is that I'm alone in this room. I haven't been in a room by myself at night since I left the dorm for break. Last time I was, I was on the verge of hurting myself again. I'm going to try not to do that. Instead I will fade to sleepless dreams, in misery. Better I don't wake my mum.


----------



## ChrisSAS

Its been a long day and I am thinking about how much I want my son to go to sleep...


----------



## Kalliber

Had a really bad dream D:


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Perspective


----------



## To22

It's hopeless, I'll never find the right avatar for SAS.


----------



## mattmc

The Coolest said:


> It's hopeless, I'll never find the right avatar for SAS.


You got one of the coolest signatures. That's gotta count for something.


----------



## InDeathIsLife

Beating up my step father. He just provoked me not so long ago with something so stupid and he just always whines about stupid irrelevant ****s to me that doesn't even make senses. I would respond to anything he'd say in a very polite and calm way and my mom which was witnessing everything didn't say anything about it about at some point telling me to shut up. I grinned at how stupid the whole thing turned out thinking how futile and stupid it is and he came right beside me to say that if i laugh about it, it's because i have a serious mental problem. He always go out of his way to piss me off about irrational stuff. He's the most childish 50ish years old hypocrite i've ever had to deal with in my entire life. Plus he already hit me for absolutely no reasons while my mother was away driving my sister to her boyfriend and he denied the whole thing to my mother and cried about it because i ran away from home and made an injunction against him.

Paradoxically, he's a really religious ignorant two faced hypocrite ****.

I'd so like to beat the **** out of his pathetic self for making my life a struggle after what he's done to me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Industrial dancing is pretty cool, it might be more what they're wearing and the frequent usage of abandoned buildings and such though. Some of the actual dancing is cool too though.


----------



## Idontgetit

These coincidences are tripping me out. Twice today i said something in my head and and correspondingly the song I was listening to said the same thing immediately afterwards word for word, trippy man.


----------



## To22

mattmc said:


> You got one of the coolest signatures. That's gotta count for something.


 Thank you matt, much appreciated.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm tired of people getting called creeps. What the **** is wrong with people?


----------



## catcharay

shelbster18 said:


> I'm tired of people getting called creeps. What the **** is wrong with people?


yeah I kind of dont like that term too. It's not very nice

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## catcharay

shelbster18 said:


> I'm tired of people getting called creeps. What the **** is wrong with people?


yeah I kind of dont like that term too. It's not very nice

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Kalliber

This sucks


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im feeling so restless '-_-


----------



## mattmc

The Coolest said:


> Thank you matt, much appreciated.


Made me happy when I read it. Relate to the words, or what they appear to mean in my head. And it's altogether quite lovely.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't want to be negative. That seems rude and ungrateful to the good people and good things in my life. But I'm just... limited, contained in this bottle. I'm corked in. My only chance to excape could be metaphorical self-immolation. Setting fire to myself to destroy the cork. But then I'm gone too.

The person whose terrified of the world can't even imagine existing in it comfortably. Let alone flourishing.


----------



## cuppy

I'm getting a cold


----------



## Idontgetit

I'm, tripping , can someoe help me


----------



## catcharay

I love my sisters naturally straight and beautiful hair. It's pretty much one bad hair day for me, always

Our rapport is so communicatively ineffective. Let's just say she wouldnt be my no.1 company even if i was over enthusiatically pro social. If that makes sense lol

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## diamondheart89

Today was fun.


----------



## cuppy

Oh noooo, I have another crushh ahhh whyy.



Idontgetit said:


> I'm, tripping , can someoe help me


eep, are you okaysies?!


----------



## euphoria04

Hate people, yet seek validation & recognition from them so desperately. 

Strong paradoxical thinking, brain of mine.


----------



## SummerRae

*fmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfml!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ihatemyself!!!!!!! Wtfiswrongwithme?!??!??!?!??!???!i'msooooostupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ican'tcontrolmystupidness!!!!!!!!!!!fmlwtfiswrongwithme!!!!!!!!!!?!????????????

Fmlihatemyself!!!!!!!*


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Kalliber

Anxious again pfft


----------



## TryingMara

You're the type of guy that gives all others a bad name. You're the reason why so many women are distrustful of guys. I just hope that after them witnessing all the pain you've put their mother through, that the cycle will end with you.


----------



## uffie

I love more girlfriend more than she will ever know. I'm afraid I will **** things up.


----------



## 337786

food


----------



## Idontgetit

No reason to die no reason to care


----------



## Michael 1967

We need some bread


----------



## shelbster18

Wish I could see all of this Breaking Bad marathon but that's not possible. :b


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Heartbroken.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

The government sucks balls.


----------



## Idontgetit

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Self-immolation. The non-metaphorical kind.


Waking Life


----------



## Kalliber

Controlling myself from punching this dude


----------



## shelbster18

I don't want to see you again. If you're going to pick on me and make fun of me by saying that I could use some self confidence, you can forget going on another date. Don't even know why you want to date me again if you said that ****ing ****. You don't compliment me or anything and I don't know why you're interested in me. Seems like you don't find me physically appealing. That was our fifth date and it's almost like dating my father (generally speaking). I don't get it. I'm better off just not seeing you if you're going to be like that. That was a very mean thing to say and I'm offended by it. It pissed me off and I hope you could tell I was pissed because I sure as hell am fed up with people pointing out negatives in me. And what's wrong with being shy? Everyone's a little shy and I like shy people. If I didn't like shy people, I'd be a hypocrite for that. So you can take that statement you said and shove it up your ***. I'm going to hide in my room forever and hope that I die tomorrow. Thanks a lot for picking on me. I am not overreacting. And I am somewhat confident. So I don't know what you mean. Maybe it's you that's the problem. I think maybe you just don't make me feel confident in myself.


----------



## cuppy

Ramen? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## cuppy

shelbster18 said:


> Maybe it's you that's the problem. I think maybe you just don't make me feel confident in myself.


:hug
Does this person understand your anxiety issues? 

I hate being told that too >_<


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Here we go again. Kidding ourselves, yes?


----------



## alienbird

Pizza
Cat
Pizza cat

Red pandas... so cuuuutee <333


----------



## diamondheart89

I forgot what I ate for dinner. I'm not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Grand said:


> Pizza
> Cat
> Pizza cat
> 
> Red pandas... so cuuuutee <333


The pizza cat is scary...and colorful...epilepsy inducing. Say no to pizza cat!


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Why don't I ever let my food cool down a bit before taking a bit and burning my mouth?


----------



## alienbird

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> The pizza cat is scary...and colorful...epilepsy inducing. Say no to pizza cat!


But... pizza cats are so furry and cheesy... so perfect.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Grand said:


> But... pizza cats are so furry and cheesy... so purrrrfect.


Fixed :b


----------



## alienbird

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> Fixed :b


Yay. :b


----------



## cmed

I went to take out the trash this morning, open the lid to the can and a raccoon pops his head out. It scared the sh-t out of me. I drop the bag and jump back a few steps. Now he's just standing there in the can, looking at me like "dude, it's 4 in the morning, can't you see I'm trying to sleep?" So I yelled "hey get the hell outta here!" He just stands there looking at me like "you're kidding, right?" So I throw a handful of rocks at him and it doesn't even bother him. The rocks just bounce off of him, and he continues to look at me like "what the hell is this guy's problem?" So then he finally gets out of the can and walks away. Prick.


----------



## Kalliber

Nooo...may drive in street.. still nervous


----------



## avoidobot3000

Deutschland.


----------



## DottedLine

Jesse pinkman & why iTunes keeps popping up on my fine. Bloody annoying.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

http://picosong.com/kNy3/

^ social anxiety makes life look like a war...and we have to fight to over come it :clap

http://picosong.com/kNyw/

^ mask has the equivalent to energy
see is the leading velocity of an emotion
does the inertia of a body depend on his energy content

:drunk :doh :stu

and why are these not on youtube? <_> ...any way you behave in any moment is how life wants to express...the same is for others...itll sort itself out


----------



## PlayerOffGames

http://picosong.com/kNy3/

^ social anxiety makes life look like a war...and we have to fight to over come it :clap

http://picosong.com/kNyw/

^ mask has the equivalent to energy
see is the leading velocity of an emotion
does the inertia of a body depend on his energy content

:drunk :doh :stu

and why are these not on youtube? <_> ...any way you behave in any moment is how life wants to express...the same is for others...itll sort itself out


----------



## ineverwipe

I took some shortcuts again at work today. I keep telling myself to take my time and to do everything complete, but I always rush. I think I need to start trying harder tomorrow. No exceptions lol


----------



## shelbster18

I was hoping I was going to die today. Maybe I will tomorrow or the next day or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that or the day after that. 

That was fun to type.


----------



## shelbster18

cuppy said:


> :hug
> Does this person understand your anxiety issues?
> 
> I hate being told that too >_<


Well, people on here say that you're not supposed to talk to anyone about anxiety because they'll just think you're some "weird person" I guess. lol I don't get it but nope. I didn't tell him because everyone says you're not supposed to. I wish I could just tell him that he's too confident and see how that would make him feel. :/ Oh well.

It's just very insulting to say to people and he told me that he hopes that wasn't insulting for me. I didn't say anything but just laughed it off because I knew my anxiety would probably show if I got angry at him again. I asked him, "What's that supposed to mean" when he told me that I could use some confidence and I actually spoke my mind for once about this crap because I'm just tired of holding it in. He didn't really have anything to say but I wasn't expecting him to.


----------



## monotonous

i immediately regret this decision


----------



## Idontgetit

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You need to stop listening to the walls. I'm talking to myself and to anyone who'll listen. Don't. Listen. To the ****ing walls. They don't want you to be free.


how about the doors?


----------



## Idontgetit

I mean the doors as in the band, Break on through to the other side!


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

How bad will the headache be when I wake up next year?


----------



## Kalliber

Had a really good dream :3


----------



## Idontgetit

As the cashier, you better bet that I'm judging you when you buy those dollar store condoms. You either want to get your gf pregnant or you're unaware that the quality might screw you over.r


----------



## mattmc

Father please forgive me for I can not compose
The fear that lives within me
Or the rate at which it grows
If struggle has a purpose on the narrow road you've carved
Why do I dread my trespasses will leave a deadly scar?
Do they see the fear in my eyes? Are they so revealing?
This time I cannot disguise all the doubt I'm feeling

What if I stumble, what if I fall?
What if I lose my step and I make fools of us all?
Will the love continue when my walk becomes a crawl?
What if I stumble, and what if I fall?


----------



## typemismatch

I'm thinking about: "what am I thinking about?". Now I'm thinking about thinking about what am I thinking about. Now I'm thinking about thinking about thinking about what am I thinking about (I think). All this thinking makes my head hurt. I need beer.


----------



## To22

I'm wondering if she's even real, if I should chase after her.
I'm thinking that something's wrong, if only I knew that for sure.


----------



## shelbster18

Red dot, yellow dot, two dots, four.
Purple dot, pink dot, eight dots more.


----------



## BadStacks

What he said was true


----------



## Kalliber

And we can't stop ~~~


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm pretty darn dense when it comes down to it. Like really really dense. Emotional quotient: extremely low, bordering on emotionally handicapped. Intelligence quotient: average. If you want to live an unhealthy life, just do what I do and don't be like me. In other news.. happy new year everyone on the other side of the world.


----------



## lastofthekews

Happy New Year to you all! Very glad that 2013 is over and here's to a great 2014 for all of us!!!


----------



## inerameia

Mehh.


----------



## shelbster18

That I should just be with someone who's sexually interested in me even though I don't want sex because they probably wouldn't say mean and negative things about me. Why bother with someone if they're just going to bring me down? I don't need that. Saying negative stuff to someone isn't going to help them obviously. It sure doesn't help with my confidence. ;-; Makes me feel like I'm not worthy enough and I've sure had enough of feeling like that in the past. Maybe I'm just in denial that I'm somewhat confident. Or maybe that comment he said is messing with my head and making me feel like I am. Bah.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## diamondheart89

People are so boring and my head hurts from dealing with them at that place.


----------



## TenYears

I miss you so much. I still think about you all day, every day. I still love you. I don't understand why things had to go the way they did. It doesn't make any sense. And it's not fair. And it really, really hurts. I think it always will.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## inerameia

Hatler pls


----------



## Idontgetit

Losing stuff is the bane of my existence


----------



## probably offline

Aerogel is so cool.


----------



## inerameia

Had a weird dream. My teachers were trying to embarrass me in front of the class but I wouldn't allow it so I turned the tables on them. Wish I could do that irl


----------



## Kalliber

mark101 said:


> Just seen the trailer for this show on TV, never heard of this before


 o my...that's unique


----------



## shelbster18

I can relate to the bad characters on shows/movies because no one likes them and there are some that have mental problems. I sympathize for them, too. Even serial killers.


----------



## diamondheart89

Well, I should hope so, that was the intention.


----------



## cuppy

I want my hair to grow back. Grow back, hair!


----------



## Wirt

hate sleep


----------



## Kalliber

Saddss


----------



## TryingMara

Why didn't you bring this up earlier? It's too late now, this is a pattern with you. I'm beginning to seriously dislike snow, makes me so nervous.


----------



## uffie

I really hope things are going well for you with your meeting.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Vaginas


----------



## PlayerOffGames

that i have to go back on sunday...i'll have to get used to everyone again -_- ...but its not that bad cuz everyone there is nice






wretch still :b


----------



## TicklemeRingo

mark101 said:


> Cut or uncut?


Eww cut of course, I'm not a weirdo! :?


----------



## To22

This video I'm rendering. My new setup sucks for video editing. These videos will take two days to render :rain

Also, I'm thinking about taking some pictures but...

pictures just seem like false advertisement to me.


----------



## ineverwipe

Got an email from my boss yesterday. It was about the coffee makers not being cleaned off. I took care of it this morning but im still worried about the fact she had to contact me at all. I'm worrying they want to find someone else. This isn't the first time she has had to email me too. I might be over thinking this. Plenty of people make mistakes at work right?


----------



## jesica24

Is it better to continue living or should i die?


----------



## Odinn

That bothers me more than I let on. Considering I seemed like the a-hole for being bothered by it the first time I said something.


----------



## Kalliber

They got nothing on you baby~~~


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just had a lovely dinner conversation about areolas, bleeding/disintegrating inverted nipples, and how babies who are breast fed have sweet smelling stool.


----------



## Lish3rs

British accents. XD


----------



## Idontgetit

Woah, technology. Looking at a piece of it makes me think about how much we've advanced. Like how did people find and put these various resources together accordingly to make it work like that? How does it project colours, images, sounds, all from different kinds of metal we found in rocks and underground and stuff like that.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Feeling good.


----------



## jamesjameson

a better world with this as its anthem


----------



## cmed

oh wait, i made that post already in the past


----------



## Vuldoc

I'm going to live as a hermit in a cabin in the woods somewhere. I just need to decide where would be nice.


----------



## Vuldoc

49% of me wants to hear that joke. the other 51% isn't so sure.


----------



## Vuldoc

Immature? In that case I do want to hear it.


----------



## Vuldoc

I still remember finding the most awesomest thing on the internet. so fair enough.


----------



## Vuldoc

I think this is where the obligatory handshake goes


----------



## CharmedOne

And don't forget that horrific thing that once seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I clipped up the top of my hair because it was getting in the way, and now because my hair is different lengths in different places and curls at the bottom there are weird animeish flicky up bits coming out the sides. It's quite odd to look at.


----------



## The Lost Key

I am thinking about how annoying my girlfriend's mother is.


----------



## euphoria04

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You mean like, _that_?
> 
> If so, you're oh, oh so right :afr :no


Goddamnit CharmedOne, I told you not to share my pics with spacemonkey. :|


----------



## CharmedOne

Heh.


----------



## Lish3rs

Welp. Seeing as I don't post pics, I thought about taking a leap.

I've never really "lived" a life online the way I do these days here, or on Skype.

Besides for Anime/Manga boards, I had never been part of a forum. So I guess it's something different to post a picture in front of a bunch of strangers, and on the interwebs for all to see. Not too much different from Facebook, I guess.

Most of us with SA don't like to imagine how others perceive us in 3rd person. Some of us don't like our appearance. But I think exposure is important. I have mixed feelings on my appearance. But I thought about posting a picture of my eyes as some sort of exposure. Just need to be more creative with my camera and lighting. Eyes can be really fun to experiment with in photography. xD

/random rant over


----------



## jacko2

bored and p!ssed off. not sure if i should go to bed early or find something to do and stay up late.


----------



## Vuldoc

I'm going to set goals and i'm going to work on them. No more daydreaming about things, I'm sick of daydreaming and not accomplishing anything. i think i need a break from sas again. i'll ask for a temp ban.


----------



## TryingMara

Why is something that is largely out of our control what decides our value in others' eyes? 

The selfishness is out of control. You care more about a few fleeting moments than about possibly destroying another person. Those views and opinions make me shut down inside.


----------



## TenYears

I wish they could go in and edit my memories.

Chop, chop there goes high school.

Chop, there goes my ex-wife.

Chop, chop goodbye 1986.


----------



## TenYears

mark101 said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind styley eh?
> 
> I'd be up for having some large portions of my mind wiped.
> 
> What happened in 86?


It was a really bad year lol. I lost all the friends that I had. I started self-harming. I was put into a psychiatric hospital (at 16) by my parents. My mom tried to kill herself, and almost did. She was in a coma for 3 days.

Nothing good happened that year lol. Now that I think about it I've had some worse years since then.

Yeah....if only there was a way to erase some of it.


----------



## cuppy

Vuldoc said:


> I'm going to set goals and i'm going to work on them. No more daydreaming about things, I'm sick of daydreaming and not accomplishing anything. i think i need a break from sas again. i'll ask for a temp ban.


Even though we just met, I will miss you!
Good luck~


----------



## shelbster18

I wish I could increase my sex drive but nothing I do helps. I would like to have that feeling back again but I'm just going to have to accept the fact that it won't come back. ;-;

Don't even know why I want it back anyways.


----------



## cosmicslop

So the hash tag war from @midnight last night was #dietmusicians, and I can't stop thinking about the person who made Rise Against into 'Rice Against.' so simple, so low carb.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I wish I'd get more pm's from people.


----------



## monotonous

if i had a daughter and her mother wasn't around how do i tell her about period and stuff


----------



## olschool

i should not have gotten high


----------



## cuppy

monotonous said:


> if i had a daughter and her mother wasn't around how do i tell her about period and stuff


"Human Growth and Development" program at school :yes (My mom didn't really talk with me about that stuff growing up)


----------



## olschool

monotonous said:


> if i had a daughter and her mother wasn't around how do i tell her about period and stuff


i worry about such things also


----------



## meepie

olschool said:


> i worry about such things also


Don't worry the internet has great websites for such situations. 

What I'm thinking about now: I want that pizza in the fridge. I want to watch something good. I don't know what. All my favorite show episodes are done. D:


----------



## SummerRae

Why the **** can i not sleep?!!?!?
Fml.


----------



## Kalliber

blegh another driving lesson :/


----------



## inerameia

Going to bed now. At 7 AM.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

1) I wish I didn't have to wait until the 6th to get news from my loan officer. The anticipation has been disrupting my sleep/work.  

2) I probably ought to get up and get dressed and go on my walk. 

Ciao!


----------



## probably offline

VICTORY










We played our worst game so far, but... final tomorrow<3


----------



## blue2

monotonous said:


> if i had a daughter and her mother wasn't around how do i tell her about period and stuff


just tell her, every month you body makes a little bed, where a baby can grow, and if a stork doesn't deliver a baby, you will have cramps and be crazy....and......damn that would be awkward...


----------



## TryingMara

I'm scared that I'll be too anxious and overwhelmed to succeed if I ever do get a chance. I'm scared I'll fail miserably or run away. What if I'm not capable of being productive and efficient?


----------



## Odinn

why I am even posting here right now


----------



## Kydee

Life is but a dream..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

The Scrubs dance was slightly mood elevating as is the weird girl in the pink wig.


----------



## shelbster18

While I was out today, I just knew I was on my period and I came home and had a big stain on the back of my pants. >_< That hasn't happened in public since 12th grade. My jacket wasn't long enough to cover it up. I really hope no one saw that. Would be embarrassing. My period always seems to start at the worst times. I need to get a long jacket for whenever that happens.


----------



## blue2

shelbster18 said:


> While I was out today, I just knew I was on my period and I came home and had a big stain on the back of my pants. >_< That hasn't happened in public since 12th grade. My jacket wasn't long enough to cover it up. I really hope no one saw that. Would be embarrassing. My period always seems to start at the worst times.


lol...if I was you I wouldn't worry to much about it...:boogie


----------



## shelbster18

blue2 said:


> lol...if I was you I wouldn't worry to much about it...:boogie


Noticed before posting that there's another post about periods on the same page. xD

Don't know if it's a bad thing but I always think that they think I had an accident in my pants. >_> I saw some guy working at a restaurant look at me weirdly like twice. xD He was probably just looking around like all people do but still. :um...I should know better than to think that I guess. That's the only reason why I hated having periods when I started mine in middle school. Well, it actually started when I was in 5th grade in late 2003 but just that one time and didn't start to have a monthly cycle until like several months later or something.  I always worried that people thought I had an accident in my pants. :afr


----------



## blue2

shelbster18 said:


> Noticed before posting that there's another post about periods on the same page. xD
> 
> Don't know if it's a bad thing but I always think that they think I had an accident in my pants. >_> I saw some guy working at a restaurant look at me weirdly like twice. xD He was probably just looking around like all people do but still. :um...I should know better than to think that I guess. That's the only reason why I hated having periods when I started mine in middle school. Well, it actually started when I was in 5th grade in late 2003 but just that one time and didn't start to have a monthly cycle until like several months later or something.  I always worried that people thought I had an accident in my pants. :afr


this could happen to any normal girl , anybody that make's a big deal out of it..is probly an a**hole, ..the world is full of them ...I guess....


----------



## Elad

why did i choose candy over petrol.


















why


----------



## AceEmoKid

I have the extreme urge to write right now. A screenplay for a film. I've been itching to start writing creatively again, but my motivation to start and confidence in writing abilities has been rather low lately....but I really ought to just dig in. I want something to sum up everything I feel. I know that's a tall order, but I'm going to pour my heart into it. I need something to record my inner thoughts.

I'm sleeping over at my sister's apartment for the first time. I've got my new sketchbook + new watercolor set packed for designs and environment ideas, my notepad and pen to jot down rough versions of the screenplay, my ipod to inspire me, and my laptop with internet access for any research needed.

I'm ready.


----------



## TenYears

I'm really, really missing my girlfriend. Life is not the same without her, at all. God she was an amazing woman. I don't know if I'll ever get to the point where I can be with another woman. If I did I'd just be comparing them to her. Fml.


----------



## Kalliber

I have the roar of the tiger :3:


----------



## coeur_brise

World ending in ice will suffice?! No, NO! Not nice! It's too cold for that.


----------



## calichick

I am thinking that I need to become more focused on connections. Making connections, maintaining connections and_ using_ connections.

I need to have this motive in mind when meeting new people and making new acquaintances, that a large part of success and which avenues are opened to you have to do with the people you know.

And it feels good to network and meet new people. It feels good to be able to talk to someone from a different background, who looks at the world with a different mindset than you or meet someone from a different city who can offer you something you wouldn't have in your own.

I think that I'm going to become a social butterfly. Whether I want to or not, it's just something I have to do.

This calichick is flying away from Depressionville towards sunnier days..


----------



## TryingMara

Can't stand you and I don't want that **** in this house. I wish she'd be deported.


----------



## XnatashaX

30 more minutes.....


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just had to retreat to my sister's bedroom. The guy she's dating decided to randomly pop on by....talk about awkward. I was on my laptop on the couch the entire time, trying to answer his questions as succinctly and shortly as possible before nerves completely overtook me. Even when I got up to walk to refill my jar of water, I really had to focus on how I was walking...I ended up walking really strangely. :/ All my words were shaky and I'm sitting here on my sister's bed now recovering from a sudden "asthma attack..." My inhalor hasn't helped, again. I'm beginning to guess a lot of my asthma attacks not cured by my inhalor are from anxiety, probably mild panic attacks.


----------



## crystaltears

I want a haircut. My hair is so boring -.-


----------



## AceEmoKid

Holy ****. Just finished reading the latest chapter of an MLP fanfiction called "Composure" by Varanus. So much drama....and it ended on a cliffhanger, with the author promising the next chapter to be the last. 

And the bad part? The last update on the fic was 5 months ago.

:cry 

I sincerely hope the author posts the promised climax/epilogue chapter soon if at all.


----------



## To22

it took me forever to find this thread


----------



## TryingMara

I feel trapped again. Feel so worthless and pathetic.

Not trying to be mean or disrespectful, but can you tell I don't enjoy these stories? No, I wouldn't like it, I despise hearing anything on the subject. You're so emotionally fragile, you tear up of any mention of it. I wish I could be honest with you and really show you why, but you'd probably lose all will to live. You've based your entire life on a lie, and have suffered needlessly because of it. It's one of those situations that makes me shut down inside. There's no justice..so much has been wasted.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I wish I had someone to hang out with right now, I'm so tired of being alone all the time... *sighs*


----------



## Chaotic Nerd

I've had one too many energy drinks, my thoughts are a lil scattered right now. "Hmm 8350 or upgrade motherboard and go for the 9590." then I randomly think about how lonely I feel at the moment and how I am in a good mood for once and it would be nice to have someone to share it with. ...then I go back to computer parts. Then I think about how cool it would be to have someone to talk about computer parts with. ...then I start thinking about needing to excersize more, Ive lost some weight and id like to keep it that way. ...then it goes back to the beginning.


----------



## Kalliber

Inglorious *******s is entertaining


----------



## AceEmoKid

I wish I could be as smart as some of the users on here. Sacrieur, tehuti, euripides, milco, amphoteric...I look at those posters specifically, and while I enjoy what they have to say, it also makes me feel so incredibly stupid. I wonder how many hours it would take me to write something to their degree of perfection. Often I know absolutely nothing about the topic they are spilling endless paragraphs about, even if it is a relatively common topic. 

And well rounded people. Those who are creative in multiple areas next to being extremely intelligent -- my jealousy flares and my self esteem deflates. 

I often think: If every poster on SAS tried their absolute best on every post they write, where would I fall in terms of intelligence and concision? Perhaps not the bottom of the barrel, maybe not even the lower average, but somewhere in the vague middle bits. But I know I could never be content with being average, especially in intelligence, a trait I regard highly -- my last hope being as socially and emotionally impaired as I am.


----------



## inerameia

I swigged five shots of whiskey. Yuck! Grape cider is good though.


----------



## inerameia

Shih shih shih fukc fukc fukc I am impulsive right noe


----------



## loophole

Snow. Wind. Cold


----------



## Kalliber

Ugh hope i don't get disturbed today


----------



## Nunuc

Elves must die.


----------



## Ally

Today was supposed to be my special day... that guy really knows how to **** things up


----------



## Ineko

I have appointments that need to be made, I have to get transportation to them as well.
I have to stop crying when I get h**ny


----------



## lastofthekews

Where did the last 15 years of my life go? I want them back...feeling old!!


----------



## lifelikeahole

why don't i listen to more hip hop? o.0


----------



## shelbster18

That day was so surreal. Wish I could go back to it.


----------



## Daniel C

I wonder whether the Tower Bridge is called Tower Bridge because it has towers on it or because it is near the Tower of London.


----------



## Mochyn

jelly beans stuck in my teeth, that's annoying, but what is more annoying is that I want more jelly beans, maybe they'll dislodge the ones stuck in my teeth.... that sounds like a plan.


----------



## Spritz11

Haven't done any of my coursework. Probably going to get murdered tomorrow. Oops.


----------



## To22

Wow. I better stop. Curiosity killed the cat. My post needs more periods.


----------



## Kalliber

Yay no school... ugh!


----------



## Ally

Re-do of yesterday  lots to do.... PLL marathon? I think yes. Then new episode tonight. Bring it.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I really ought to stop going to the Society & Culture section.


----------



## euphoria04

I'm thinking about living my life on auto-pilot for the next 6 months, as a productive machine with zero expectations from life other than that I've bettered myself with each day.

And then after 6 months I'd like to reassess my life, and hopefully have ingrained some stability and routine into it, unlike the chaotic mess that it is now.


----------



## euphoria04

likeaspacemonkey said:


> ^
> I've thought of doing that, even done it, but never lasted too long. I start thinking like that when I'm in a major depressive period and thinking the "bad thoughts" lol I love that expression. When life looks really ****ty you think ok, if I'm not going to enjoy life I'm going to get tough on myself, improve myself until I can enjoy it. Not sure if it's a good idea though, but not sure it's a bad one either.


Yup. It's like the light at the end of the neverending tunnel, because all that matters in the end is attitude adjustment.

But at the very least, good lifestyle habits have their own way of boosting moods. And if you can get 6 months of good progress in, that's _something_ to be proud of instead of feeling like an unproductive mooch off society all the time.


----------



## TryingMara

Interesting turn of events. I don't think I have much chance of getting this job, but it's more experience and I'll know more of what they expect for this type of position. I'm surprised I even have an interview. I didn't lie or even exaggerate on either my cover letter or resume. And it's not me just being down on myself, I seriously don't have the qualifications or the experience that go along with the position, but the woman told me she thinks I'd be a "perfect fit". Too bad she's not the one who'll be conducting the interview. This is definitely the type of position I'd want but I always pictured it happening years down the road and working up to it, not automatically interviewing for it. I'm trying to be both realistic and optimistic. It would be a ton of work, and I'd have to push myself anxiety wise everyday in many different ways. There's always a chance, no matter how small, that things could turn out great. Either way, it's experience.


----------



## shelbster18

Wow, it did get down to 12 degrees last night. It was so cold this morning, I had to wear my socks but I feel warm and cozy now.


----------



## Ally

Less than an hour now until Pretty Little Liars : )


----------



## dcaffeine

Finishing a short story.


----------



## Just Lurking

Which body type do you prefer?
Do girls like beards? 
What's more important? Face or body?
How short is too short? 
What hair length do you like on girls?

Durrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Purplefresh

I should really practice guitar... but I'm so damn lazy.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

My head hurts.


----------



## Charmander

Lol I think I've started replying to someone in a thread about 5 times today and cancelled because I didn't want to get into another argument.


----------



## Ineko

figuring out how to survive the night
gotta find a place to live and find someone that gives a damn about me ...maybe?


----------



## Vuldoc

Where do you think we are?


----------



## AceEmoKid

Sometimes I feel like I've overstayed my welcome at SAS. I also feel like I complain too much, and don't have the right to clog up these threads with my self-centered whining. But then, where else would I go? 

Also been thinking about how to bring up going to a psychiatrist again to my mum. I want to try antidepressants. Who knows - I might have luck. At this point there's nothing to lose.


----------



## Purplefresh

Iron Maiden is awesome.


----------



## TenYears

Purplefresh said:


> Iron Maiden is awesome.


Yes, they are.


----------



## Idontgetit

The Princess Bride is an amazing movie, top 5.


----------



## diamondheart89

Idontgetit said:


> The Princess Bride is an amazing movie, top 5.


 Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## Kalliber

Finally some privacy


----------



## probably offline

There are no cuties in my class. I want some eye candy to creep on ;(


----------



## Buerhle

Just Lurking said:


> Which body type do you prefer?
> Do girls like beards?
> What's more important? Face or body?
> How short is too short?
> What hair length do you like on girls?
> 
> Durrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sad vlad

i hate these *******s keep hacking my mails or facebook. i dont trust facebook, google or yahoo much these days. crap security. my 3 security products are just the samel.:mum:bat


----------



## TenYears

some people on this forum. Uuuugghhhhh!


----------



## CharmedOne

TenYears said:


> some people on this forum. Uuuugghhhhh!


Tell me about it.

There are some awesome ones too, though.


----------



## TenYears

CharmedOne said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> There are some awesome ones too, though.


Some people are just soooo, soooo self-righteous. But yeah, there are some awesome ones, I've gotta remember that when I'm ready to quit coming here for good, lol.


----------



## CharmedOne

TenYears said:


> Some people are just soooo, soooo self-righteous. But yeah, there are some awesome ones, I've gotta remember that when I'm ready to quit coming here for good, lol.


They're the reason I've stayed. When the self-righteous ones get to you too much, stick to the fun entertainment forums for a while and have some laughs. Sometimes I just have to stay away from the controversial things for a bit if I feel like they (and other members) are upsetting me or making me sick.


----------



## Mochyn

dam my eyeballs hurt


----------



## Pompeii

If I accidentally killed myself while operating my Soda Stream, would my death certificate read, 'Death by Soda Stream'?


----------



## alienbird

Death. 

I hate thinking about it though.


----------



## inerameia

I wonder if I'm retarded and don't realize it. Life would be such a cruel joke.


----------



## Bluestar29

How awesome would a multilingual band be ? Start a song in Spanish and ending it in Korean.... One day.


----------



## shelbster18

Volunteer work. lmao What the **** was I thinking?

Also, I need to write more poems. Wish I could write really good poems like this one poem I did not too long ago. I actually liked it.


----------



## Kalliber

Felt good today


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just submitted a song to EQD.

Really nervous since the one I sent last year was rejected with a rather nasty email response. Although, to be fair, I have heard quite the array of complaints about the rudeness and bias of some of the pre-listeners/content reviewers on there. :/

I'm just imagining all the possible responses I could get. Mostly negative. My heart is thumping, even though I just sent the email and they probably have so many emails queued that they won't get to mine for at least a week.


----------



## Bulix

Just scenarios.


----------



## Ineko

just the same bs in this house just a different day!


----------



## Idontgetit

Why is there only a "like" option in the nutrition and exercise section of the forum?


----------



## Ineko

feeling lost and lonely


----------



## Idontgetit

Dammit I had an idea for a thread but I forgot it.. Oh well it was probably stupid like most of my threads are..


----------



## Kalliber

I feel sick like dizzy ugh


----------



## probably offline

It's weird when you find someone attractive, and then you realize, after a while, that it's because they look just like another person you find attractive. Almost identical. How it all happens "automatically". This time, it's not someone who look the the "typical" guy I go for(and I really have a certain type). They have more round-jawed and feminine faces. My brain just remembered that I _really_ liked that first guy's face.


----------



## diamondheart89

The electrician is supposed to come soon. Bleh. Guess I'll have to dress like a human being.


----------



## cafune

I hereby dub thee the 'Ruiner of Moods'.


----------



## Vuldoc

Grammar is hard! I have to reread everything I write to make it somewhat okay. If I don't revise my grammar then mistakes in it I make a lot.


----------



## euphoria04

This place is a disease of addiction.


----------



## cafune

Maybe I can cope better with life than I gave myself credit for. My self-love is alive; it only swells in size like a beast in my chest in the face of absurd situations I shouldn't even find myself in (like, what is my life ?~?). I'm just going to keep recalling this when I need to. I obviously still haven't accepted my situation because in actuality, your words should slide off me like water off the back of a duck.


----------



## ineverwipe

Trying to decide if I'm going to go into work tonight to do my list for tomorrow.
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## TryingMara

Weird that during the time of the month that I'm ultra paranoid, I actually like my appearance more. And there's a lot of stuff I'd normally dwell on and freak out about, yet I'm not overly concerned.


----------



## typemismatch

***** and hoops


----------



## Euripides

The point at which the universe reaches maximum entropy; "The last refuge of the insomniac is a sense of superiority to the sleeping world."; How to convert a 500 word text into a 5000 word text complete with academic references overnight; existential conundrums; macaroni 'n cheese.


----------



## Derailing

I ****ing want you. Badly. You were so close, yet so far away. There was something between us and you felt it. That's why you left. You left. Left me behind. Wanting *you*.


----------



## AceEmoKid

A little excited about the song I started recording tonight. I can't get anymore recording done -- it's the apartment building's "quiet hours" and I don't think my neighbors would take kindly to thumping drums and heavy synths. But I'm just thinking of all the possibilities. I love improvising. It's coming out better than how I had planned it. Tomorrow I will be working on the meat of it, as I've got the first 93 seconds of the "introduction" completed (piano and vocals) and just barely dipped my toes into the beginning of the "chorus" (the heavy synths and drums part, with lots and lots of vocal layering -- my favorite!).


----------



## TenYears

I figured out what my calling is in life. I disappoint people. It's what I do. It's my one God-given talent, my niche, my gift, my knack, my expertise.

FML.


----------



## uffie

It's 1:30 am and im researching stuff about pleasing a woman. I'm worried that I will not be adequate enough.


----------



## cuppy

Hm. Alright.


----------



## mattmc

Allie Haze :heart


----------



## Kalliber

I'm sick worse than yesterday ):


----------



## Buerhle

I can be kind of dumb sometimes.

Lame.


----------



## Buerhle

uffie said:


> It's 1:30 am and im researching stuff about pleasing a woman. I'm worried that I will not be adequate enough.


I rarely think like that, but that's not necessarily a good thing I guess.


----------



## Vuldoc

Tried to come up with productive things to do. I came up with a long to do list. Well better get started.


----------



## cmed

You can call it a cheat sheet, but I'll call it planning ahead. Werd to ya mutha.


----------



## Vuldoc

I need to practice German or that class was all for naught.


----------



## hammerfast

Cause I only like crack 

In this castle of grass

Hardly anything there 

For you to see

for You to see...


----------



## TenYears

The total, complete, devastating hopelessness that devours every single little aspect of who I am. I'm never going to change. I'm going to die alone and friendless, hopefully sooner rather than later. I won't have to worry about whether I'll be forgotten, I already have been.


----------



## beli mawr

I really ought to start wearing gloves when working in the basement. Damn that's a lot of cuts.


----------



## beli mawr

Ok wtf ad? Cupidundierun.com? Looks just odd


----------



## AceEmoKid

expanding my list of people who have done nothing wrong, are well-rounded, with perhaps quite a wealth of exceptional talents all the while taking the time to not sound pedantic towards me -- yet for those very reasons make me want to gag on the impending vomit rising up my throat.


----------



## cuppy

I think I am bored.
Goodbye~


----------



## Idontgetit

cuppy said:


> I think I am bored.
> Goodbye~


You're gonna get high?


----------



## Mochyn

toast, toast will absorb the milk I drank too much of. smart. I'm on it!


----------



## AceEmoKid

holy **** i have a roommate now. O___________O

Good job to my university. They're supposed to notify me via email at least 24 hours before a new roommate moves in. This girl had to text me herself with the number they provided and apparently she's moving in tomorrow morning already.

Also stalked her on the internet. Found her twitter account pretty easily. From what I see, she appears vain and vapid in both her posts and appearance in photos. And she retweeted a religious quote....."God" help me. Hopefully I am wrong about this first impression.


----------



## Vuldoc

cuppy said:


> I think I am bored.
> Goodbye~


:lol I don't have any idea what this means but it's funny.


----------



## cuppy

^:b


AceEmoKid said:


> holy **** i have a roommate now. O___________O
> 
> Good job to my university. They're supposed to notify me via email at least 24 hours before a new roommate moves in. This girl had to text me herself with the number they provided and apparently she's moving in tomorrow morning already.
> 
> Also stalked her on the internet. Found her twitter account pretty easily. From what I see, she appears vain and vapid in both her posts and appearance in photos. And she retweeted a religious quote....."God" help me. Hopefully I am wrong about this first impression.


Oh god. Hope that turns out okay.


----------



## barbarr

How can I design better gene regulatory networks? I just finished writing some software to model them, so I want to investigate how they work.


----------



## cuppy

I came in like a wreeeeeecking balllll


----------



## jtb3485

Why does my ipad take so long to charge?


----------



## Steinerz

Tired.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

girls! :roll :wife :kiss


----------



## beli mawr

cuppy said:


>


That cap of Ned is creepy looking for some reason...


----------



## Kalliber

My fever won't go xD


----------



## cafune

I don't want to _be_ anywhere.


----------



## Idontgetit

Thanks doc for the legal opiates


----------



## Ineko

I don't want to be


----------



## Mochyn

Stop shouting


----------



## Euripides

It has not been in the pursuit of pleasure that I have periled life and reputation and reason. It has been the desperate attempt to escape from torturing memories, from a sense of insupportable loneliness and a dread of some strange impending doom.

For there is nothing heavier than compassion. Not even one's own pain weighs so heavy as the pain one feels with someone, for someone, a pain intensified by the imagination and prolonged by a hundred echoes.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just realized -- now that I have a roommate I have to start wearing a bra again (or else walk all the way to the bathroom to change -_-). Oh yeah, and I can't sleep at 4am or dance around or rage at my computer or throw all my stuff on her side of the room or punch items or draw on myself or take gratuitous selfies or make faces in the mirror or sing passionately (badly) to my favorite weird indie/hipster music or fap or clean off my STP in the room or change my pad in the room when I'm too lazy to go to the bathroom or be off task 98% of the day or sleep until 3pm on weekends or basically do anything humiliating to most of society..... 

:sigh


----------



## Kalliber

Hate work


----------



## Ineko

I'm bummed cause for once I'm not suicidal and I want to go out and have fun. but no one to do that with and no ride


----------



## Vuldoc

I'm hungry but there's nothing to eat. ugh I need to go grocery shopping today...


----------



## shelbster18

What are reasons why people don't "like" people who don't talk? Is it because they don't say anything? I mean, how is that even a reason? I try to be nice. What more can I possibly do for these stupid people who wouldn't give two ****s about me either way? Are they retarded or something? Saying you don't like someone because they don't talk is very offensive and hurts. They're ignorant to that fact. Is being nice really not enough for them? I don't ****ing understand these stupid rules of society. They're a load of ****. What if I was mute? Would people like me then? Seems like they would. People like mute people. Why should people like me any less just because I don't talk? They're a bunch of idiots. I guess nothing I do is enough. I have many good reasons for hating people.  And this here is why I'm accepting my SA. I'm not going to change it for people who wouldn't be pleased when I do talk more. Oh, and also...why is it that people care so much to ask you why you're quiet? People don't care about us so why would they take their prissy little time to ask a question like that? What the **** goes on in their heads? Seriously. They have problems, too I think. None of their reasonings make sense. Ha. It's no use having to take like...what? Ten years out of my life to slowly progress towards getting better just so I can be outgoing? They make it sound like being an introvert is bad, which doesn't make any sense. There are plenty of nice things introverts do in their time. If they enjoy what they do, why does it bother them? Why do they act like they care so much if they really don't care? It's like they're contradicting themselves here. My mind is going to blow up from all this crap. It's hurting my head.


----------



## harrison

Maybe I should slow down.


----------



## dcaffeine

Coffee
Cottage cheese
black
white
nice!!!


----------



## PandaBearx

Do you ever feel as if the the world is moving in slow motion as if your stuck within some kind of trippy dream, where everything is so far away from your reach, hindering you making you unable to interact or understand anything said, so you just remain-

_Silent._


----------



## AceEmoKid

Leaving for college in 5 minutes. *throws up* And I have to meet my roommate. I sincerely hope she's out when my mum and sister come in the room to help me unpack. I don't want to have to embarrass myself any further.


----------



## MuckyMuck

This site is acting weird these days, wont show latest post, wont go to last page, i swore i even heard it whisper "_avast! Virus Database has been updated_" among other sexual innuendo remarks.

But seriously, its acting all buggy and sheet.


----------



## To22

The pizza man said something to me, but I couldn't make it out in time before I just blurted out "Yeah, you too!". He then said "Thank you, have a good one"... so I know my comment wasn't appropriate :rain

..it reminds me of this video @0:31 is pretty much exactly what happened :lol :


----------



## Persephone The Dread

:lol language humour.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

It's annoying how if i don't start the conversation, there apparently won't be one >.>


----------



## loophole

New referral to psychiatrist. . Hope they listen...


----------



## inerameia

I feel ****ty. I need to get back up and beat the **** out of life.


----------



## loophole

Work will be better.. Dr tomorrow to get a new referral to a psychiatrist. I've found the most liberating medicine for me. Tramadol. Better then klonopins. I hope someone listens. Used to be used as an anti depressant now used as a pain killer.. closest I've come to reality and enjoyment while having more patience and energy. Klonopins are still necessary for sleep and one klon with 2 tramadol stops me from lock jaw feeling. It's a perfect combo to someone who has secumbed to depression. ..prozac. ambien. Abilify. Welbutrin made me nuts.... I'm tired of this. I wish a dr. Would listen. So take lamictal and seroquel which have proven helpful a lot


----------



## housebunny

'candy' = sesame seeds stirred up with agave


----------



## BadStacks

oh...ok cya .___.


----------



## Kalliber

Who says you can't dance with heelz?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

sea shells


----------



## 337786

:rain sleep but i cant sleep grrr


----------



## Idontgetit

Mcdonalds breakfast


----------



## probably offline

I wonder how many Swedes there are on SAS.


----------



## Str

Dang, I can only go forward, but I don't like what I'm seeing.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I just had my first class of the second semester: Rhetorical arts. The professor called on me multiple times...the worst part was near the end of class. He asked me what my favorite musician was, and I blurted out my favorite artist instead (Hayao Miyazaki was the first to come to mind). A couple heads swiveled back at me, undoubtedly perplexed fans of Miyazaki. 

Oh, and besides that, this class has absolutely no exceptions for not participating. Which means I'm doomed to a B at the maximum, even if I get perfect scores on all my "performances" (AKA formal public speaking presentations and debates) and compositions. I explained my auditory neuropathy, Asperger's, and generalized anxiety disorder to him after class, but he said that I just have to "get over my fear," as if it were a snap. I like the professor; he's a nice guy and quite educated and humorous, but he is severely disillusioned if he thinks simple will can cure me of my anxiety for speaking.


----------



## Jcgrey

AS is down


----------



## mattmc

Jcgrey said:


> AS is down


You're avvie made me laugh and smile. It's the avatar equivalent of peak-a-boo. :b


----------



## Ineko

I know everyone would behappier if I wasn't around


----------



## uffie

I can't sleep and I'm upset.


----------



## Owl-99

I fainted at the optometrist today.


----------



## TenYears

I wish I didn't have so much self-hate. I think a lot of my problems stem from that. And I don't know how to change it. I really don't think I can.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm so annoyed today, ugh bad memories triggered, just want to be left alone


----------



## cafune

my fish are dead


----------



## Jcgrey

Ghostery


----------



## Vuldoc

Nightmares and daydreams.


----------



## alienbird

I want a hug.


----------



## Glass Child

This girl, holy damn. What did she do to my friend to make him behave like this? He's changed so much ever since she started interfering, wow..


----------



## Ineko

Grand said:


> I want a hug.


((hugs))


----------



## cmed

Why can't lastfm radio figure out that I don't like screaming lunatic music?


----------



## Idontgetit

I have a sweatpant addiction. I haven't worn jeans in over 2 weeks. They're just so easy to slip on and don't notify me when gaining weight.


----------



## Idontgetit

mark101 said:


> You think sweatpants are comfy, wait till you feel the freedom a muumuu affords you :yes












I'm already sold by that modelling.


----------



## Idontgetit

mark101 said:


> Perfect summer wear.


haha, it helps advertise the chest hair really well.. I'll just need one of these for the cooler seasons and I'm set.


----------



## shelbster18

My mind is blown. O_O










Fank you small fact frog. =]


----------



## Morumot

Death.


----------



## cfav66

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I'm wondering if I should get on this forum when I'm down. It seems like a bad idea considering the many many negative thoughts floating around these parts but hey, funny **** on here has brought me up before so maybe, just maybe...
> 
> Moral of the story: change something. Not easy obviously.


lol that's funny that's exactly why i came here right now.


----------



## alienbird

Ineko said:


> ((hugs))


Thanks.


----------



## PandaBearx

My birthday is in a few days and I don't want it to be. Have no clue why, I just can't really appreciate my birthday anymore.


----------



## estse

I can't stand myself. When I touch me.


----------



## goosebump

Damn. I really don't want to wash that huge stack of dishes.


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm dreading work tomorrow. Even though it won't be too hard of a day. Im just depressed lately so getting out of bed at all Is a chore on it's own.

Maybe my morning coffee will help...at least that's what I'm hoping


----------



## cmed

In Soviet Russia, teenager punches Kanye.


----------



## TryingMara

There's that mindset again- someone who's not physically attractive is less valuable. They're worth less based on something that's usually a good deal out of their control. I've seen/heard those views on SAS, among coworkers, friends, relatives, random people, etc., and it kills me everytime.


----------



## euphoria04

Daveyboy said:


> But do you believe it??


Yes. I believe that other people think that. I like to think that I don't believe it, but I probably do unconsciously.

You can either let it get to you, or let it go and accept the unjust existence.


----------



## TryingMara

Daveyboy said:


> But do you believe it??
> 
> I mean do you believe YOU are less valuable if you find yourself not physically attractive???


No, I don't believe that I or anyone I find to be physically unattractive is less valuable. However, there have been times when I've felt like I was, especially after being treated that way over a long period of time. It's just a horrible mindset and I'm still kind of shocked when I hear otherwise good and reasonable people spout such views.


----------



## euphoria04

TryingMara said:


> No, I don't believe that I or anyone I find to be physically unattractive is less valuable.  However, there have been times when I've felt like I was, especially after being treated that way over a long period of time. It's just a horrible mindset and I'm still kind of shocked when I hear otherwise good and reasonable people spout such views.


Isn't rejecting someone for not being attractive enough sort of a roundabout way of saying they're not as valuable a person?


----------



## TryingMara

euphoria04 said:


> Isn't rejecting someone for not being attractive enough sort of a roundabout way of saying they're not as valuable a person?


Attractive enough for what? I wasn't just referring to dating. I understand people aren't going to be attracted to every person they see, but no I don't think finding someone physically unappealing is equal to thinking they're worthless or less valuable as a human being.


----------



## Daveyboy

TryingMara said:


> No, I don't believe that I or anyone I find to be physically unattractive is less valuable. However, there have been times when I've felt like I was,


I agree with you TryingMara....

I don't believe I am less valuable either..
but yes hearing it sometimes gives me second thoughts when my mind is not in a good place.....

.. Maybe we punish our minds too much as time passes.....Good luck


----------



## euphoria04

TryingMara said:


> I wasn't just referring to dating. I understand people aren't going to be attracted to every person they see, but no I don't think finding someone physically unappealing is equal to thinking they're worthless or less valuable as a human being.


I do. The very nature of rejection seems to suggest that the person's value in whatever facet did not meet or exceed the standards of the person doing the judging. Obviously looks are only one of the values of a person, but if they're rejected solely on the basis of looks, then they're deemed not worthy of being dated by the judge.

This is ignoring the whole biological side of things, where looks are basically an advertisement for gene quality. Which again makes up part of a person's value as a human being in our superficial species.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

5 years ago: almost totally dominated by SAD, had around 10 friends (well, most of them were more like glorified acquaintances but a couple were genuine friends).

Today: overcame many fears, learned to live alone and (pretend to) be a half normal person = 0 friends and completely bewildered regarding how to make even the most basic form of social connection.

Something doesn't make sense here.


----------



## TryingMara

euphoria04 said:


> I do. The very nature of rejection seems to suggest that the person's value in whatever facet did not meet or exceed the standards of the person doing the judging. Obviously looks are only one of the values of a person, but if they're rejected solely on the basis of looks, then they're deemed not worthy of being dated by the judge.
> 
> This is ignoring the whole biological side of things, where looks are basically an advertisement for gene quality. Which again makes up a person's value as a human being in our superficial species.


I wasn't specifically referring to dating and rejection in my original post. I'm talking about the view in general, when people think those that are less attractive in their eyes, hold no value as people. I wouldn't judge someone solely on looks anyways, since it's always happened to me and it's a test I never pass.


----------



## euphoria04

TryingMara said:


> I wasn't specifically referring to dating and rejection in my original post. I'm talking about the view in general, when people think those that are less attractive in their eyes, hold no value as people. I wouldn't judge someone solely on looks anyways, since it's always happened to me and it's a test I never pass.


I just mean in general.

But whatever, this is one of those ****ty truths that's best to not talk about because it will only make people feel like crap about themselves.


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

meowwww


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just noticed I'm over 3K posts now. Not sure how to feel about that.


----------



## Kalliber

Twerking like a sir


----------



## AceEmoKid

My rhetorical arts professor is a turd. 

At the very beginning of class, I sat down in my regular seat near the back end of the class. He suddenly calls me out, "Alex, come up here. Bring your books." Since he wasn't motioning toward anything in particular, I assumed he meant to stand up in front of the class. I became really confused and continued sitting where I was. He called me out again. I stood up partway with my books, still confused, as I thought I was being called to randomly speak in front of the class. As I was standing there awkwardly wondering why I was being selected for some embarrassing display, he pipes up again, "What am I speaking, a foreign language?" 

He becomes agitated and finally motions toward a desk up front. I didn't think he was referring to the seat. Maybe I had missed a gesture or word he said at the beginning of his demands. Silently, with my head down, I move to the front seat.

I wonder why he made me move. But he didn't have to be so condescending about it.


----------



## kageheart

i'm very unlucky


----------



## Ineko

I'm slipping into my old pattern before I was in the hospital


----------



## Ineko

I don't feel like I fit in here. I don't fit in a digital world or the real world.


----------



## fumimarie

Annoyed. Don't you love when you comment on FB etc and they reply to everyone but you? Makes me wonder how some ppl can make it so obvious theyre purposely excluding you.


----------



## adam4991

I'm thinking about a girl I meet in the weight room today...she asked me how to do pec flys, IM IN!:boogie


----------



## Euripides

There's something profoundly mythical about wandering through rainy nights to the raging melancholic. For someone like that, it could be argued, it is the one time that being pissed on by the heavens doesn't equate to being brought to the knees. Instead, it serves to make somewhat irrelevant the weight of the world to the here and now by confronting him with a vast spectacle of indifference. Or, it intensifies it ad absurdum which paradoxically comforts him. It helps justify the cultivation of solitude or excuse the lamenting of loneliness by obscuring his silhouette. It's as much a paradise for the solipsist nut as it gives the insufferable poet a hard-on. And it's beautiful. So beautiful. 

But tonight, coupled with other events, its only merit has been to bring to the forefront the past even more. A familiar place which I must refrain myself from calling home. Though it is that which haunts me that calls me home. Ah, well.



****.


----------



## ineverwipe

Thinking about this weekend. I might take this weekend off from my usual activities just to do something different for once


----------



## goosebump

Grateful for life


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Mousey9

I always felt that I was odd, but never realized how severe it was until I came here. It's a bit scary to think how I'll possibly make it or even how long it lasts before decompensation sets in. Clearly charisma won't be there so how will I cope when I'm thrown into the wolves? I wish I could use intellect as my defensive mechanism but i'm too apathetic to remember a thing. The awareness of troubling issues arising but no sense of urgency to do anything is a frustrating thing. I didn't expect it to be easy, never thought it would be this hard. Shoutouts to Coldplay.


----------



## Dissonance

****s given: zero


----------



## goosebump

I'm trying my best to not be judgmental but some people are really forceful and aggressive with their viewpoint. Maybe I take it for more than what it is.


----------



## cuppy

"Look at these white things in the sky!"
"Clouds, honey"


----------



## TenYears

My God people just suck. I don't even want to be on this planet anymore.


----------



## CharmedOne

I find SAS battles most enjoyable when I truly don't care much at all for either one of the parties involved. Then, it's a blast to kick back and watch the bloodbath begin...


----------



## Idontgetit

CharmedOne said:


> I find SAS battles most enjoyable when I truly don't care much at all for either one of the parties involved. Then, it's a blast to kick back and watch the bloodbath begin...


refresh refresh refresh


----------



## catcharay

I just know I'm conjuring emotional havoc on myself because when my depression seeps in and I feel lifeless, my mind starts to occupy it w irrational thinking and dumb intricacies of peculiar notions I've developed. I'm then reduced to an emotional bumbling baby, and even the slightest things can provoke me to tears. These punchy emotions are so intense and I'm left defenseless because my ego usually reassures me w things that make me feel better. The problem is I collapsed my ego progressively awhile ago, as to try to detach my identity from my mind, but simultaneously I wasn't being present v. well. The result was no ego and a waterfall of thoughts without a phalanx of armour to protect my unsteady emotions. Now I feel so vulnerable and naked to any perceived 'hurt' caused towards me. 
#cue slap on the face


----------



## BadStacks

Hoping someone's feeling ok...


----------



## Kalliber

Last day to work out for this week :/


----------



## probably offline

The snowflakes, coming down today, look like the fake snow you see in American movies and such.


----------



## Just Lurking

Why do I feel so f***ing cold?


----------



## Vuldoc

It's snowing where I live. It's not snow it's ashes.


----------



## shelbster18

I actually liked it better before I knew SA even existed. Didn't put any pressure on me to do something about it and I actually felt like I was the only different person, which was nice. I really did like it that way.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I wondered if the college students that wrecked and died last month were intoxicated or not.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

shelbster18 said:


> I actually liked it better before I knew SA even existed. Didn't put any pressure on me to do something about it and I actually felt like I was the only different person, which was nice. I really did like it that way.


Yeah I can understand that. My psychiatrist told me that for some people it's better not to give them a diagnosis, as it can be unhelpful for that reason.


----------



## Idontgetit

mark101 said:


>


----------



## CharmedOne

^:haha at both


----------



## Ineko

planning my demise, and why I have a ****ed up life


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I need to take a chill pill, maybe two, every day.


----------



## h00dz

cuppy said:


> "Look at these white things in the sky!"
> "Clouds, honey"


"Oh no Im leaking again!" lol


----------



## cuppy

h00dz said:


> "Oh no Im leaking again!" lol


Haha, I love this kid ^_^ 
"Maybe I...should be a singer! :lol"


----------



## inerameia

I'm growing to the idea of being human repellent.


----------



## Ineko

Peregrínus said:


> I'm growing to the idea of being human repellent.


then can I rub you all over? I hate those pesky things!


----------



## inerameia

Ineko said:


> then can I rub you all over? I hate those pesky things!


Sure!  Guaranteed satisfaction.


----------



## cafune

I need candy. Candy solves everything.


----------



## shelbster18

Ah, sweet. ^_^ I just found another one of my childhood shows. 100 Deeds For Eddie McDowd. I forgot all about this one. It's so crazy how there's still some childhood shows out there that I've forgotten about and it's weird to all of a sudden find out who the actors were on those shows. O_O


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I wonder if these long, black spindly fingers are finally starting to loosen their unforgiving grip from around my throat, or if yet again I am experiencing just another momentary lull in a life consuming storm.


----------



## Vuldoc

out of sight out of mind


----------



## h00dz

lack of motivation sucks


----------



## Idontgetit

I need friends


----------



## Ineko

I want to go in his room and stab myself and say I won't cause you anymore pain like you did me


----------



## Kalliber

I am really hating going back to school...


----------



## cmed

Sitting outside this morning and I saw a group of birds flying in the sky. It always amazes me how they do that. Then I realized that even they have more friends than I do. Or maybe that's just their form of public transit, and they just see each other as disgusting strangers who need to practice better hygiene.

I wonder if there's a loner bird who the other birds think is weird. I'd get that bird. So much.


----------



## Ineko

there isn't anything to live for


----------



## mattmc

Am I suppose to say things to people? Or would that make it worse?

I'm not asking if I'm my brother's keeper. I'm asking how am I supposed to keep him.


----------



## meepie

When is my textbook gonna get here? Seriously. I need to start on my homework - I NEED it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## TryingMara

Wish the weather was better and I had something fun to do today. Guess I'll push myself to clean.


----------



## diamondheart89

***** please. :|


----------



## mattmc

Only the wounded physician can heal.


----------



## smokeybob

I keep thinking where has everyone gone, What is wrong with everyone, and why do I have to be the lonely one?


----------



## Jcgrey

crenshaw


----------



## mb47

inna sense said:


>


I love the clarity of these diagram-thought-definition things. Are you a teacher? That profession is definitely big on the "inclusion" and "integration" words.

What's on my mind: Someone called me outgoing today. WHAT?!? (read that last word in high pitched falsetto) I know. Obviously they don't know me but it was interesting to see that they thought I was (which means I must have been succeeding at interaction at some sort of surface level).


----------



## Ineko

why the **** would my ex friend say "tons of guys look at anything on /gone wild" this was after I said looking at my body is a c**k block. asshat


----------



## PlayerOffGames

mb47 said:


> Are you a teacher?


 hahaha...no...why would you think that?...i just typed "separation" in google :stu


----------



## Euripides

Things aren't all so tangible and sayable as people would usually have us believe; most experiences are unsayable, they happen in a space that no word has ever entered, and more unsayable than all other things are works of art, those mysterious existences, whose life endures beside our own small, transitory life;


----------



## TryingMara

Oh gas station guy, if only someone believed the things you say about me..


----------



## Ineko

he left early didn't even say goodbye


----------



## Ineko

I'm so emotional right now , my chest and ribs hurt really freaked bad.


----------



## Ineko

I'm done, yet again I have to find a new way that won't land me in the hospital


----------



## CharmedOne

It's a great day when the funny stuff on here more than makes up for the attacks, hostility, and bitterness.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I slept 18 hours consecutively, ate a spicy microwaved burrito and one mini spinach quiche, and am now looking at my mum, who is swaddled up in her pink blanket on the floor, smack dab in the center of the living room. She said she had a high fever and was complaining about it all afternoon until she fell asleep. I want to feel bad for her, but all I can do is laugh because she's so huddled up underneath that blanket, back to me I presume, that it looks like all her limbs have been amputated. It's just this lump of a torso, and her head poking out from the blanket. Amusing, but weird to look at. I'd better stop staring.


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> why the **** would my ex friend say "tons of guys look at anything on /gone wild" this was after I said looking at my body is a c**k block. asshat


Obviously she's not worth it as a friend if she's going to treat you like that. You know what she said isn't true. You can do better than her.



Ineko said:


> he left early didn't even say goodbye


I'm sorry 



Ineko said:


> I'm so emotional right now , my chest and ribs hurt really freaked bad.


(((hugs))) If I could be there I'd give you a really long, tight hug.



Ineko said:


> I'm done, yet again I have to find a new way that won't land me in the hospital


Please don't Ineko. I'm worried about you. Please talk to someone. Talk to me. You have my # (which I'm absolutely terrified to give out to anyone). (((hugs)))


----------



## Kalliber

Loving the new lorde song


----------



## fumimarie

I love tennis.


----------



## shelbster18

My dad really sucks. He just told me how I can't even be comfortable around my own family and saying how that's terrible. **** him. lol He doesn't know what it's like. Is it that ****ing noticeable? Even if it is, why does he have to act like this around me? I guess being nice isn't enough. He likes to make me feel inferior just because of this crap. Well, I'm going to pretend that SA doesn't even exist because I'm different from everyone else. I'm tired of being labeled with this stupid ****. He won't even let me go out to see people. He's an idiot. The only thing he gives a crap about is me getting a job just so I can suffer and get out of his house and be lonely. That's his goal for me. What a dumbass. I wish he would quit mentioning school because I am going back. I'm tired of him acting like I'm not. He really thinks I'm going to be poor and lonely the rest of my life. Give it a ****ing break. I'm glad he left the house to go see a friend right after telling me that so I wouldn't have to hide in my room for awhile. I do that every single time he yells at me. I think he's what makes me so anxious. Every time he yells like that, it brings out my damn anxiety. Good thing I've never seen him drunk before except once a long time ago. Was very scary. Why do bad things always happen to me? I'd really like to know. I guess I'm a horrible person.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

Spaghetti


----------



## TryingMara

No more snow!!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Little does SAS know I am using some of its user photos for portrait sketch practice. :troll


----------



## AskNoQuarter

I best stir the pasta and sauce


----------



## TenYears

Can't do it tonight, but getting completely and totally smashed tomorrow is seeming like a better and better idea the more I think about it. Hmmm...vodka, yep a fifth of Stoli should do it. Numb out everything. Hope I land on the bed when I pass out.


----------



## AceEmoKid

mark101 said:


> ^ Draw Me Like One of Your French Girls


Lol; I can draw you for realsies if you want. I'm always looking for stuff to hone in my portraiture skillz -- just send me a photo if you wish.


----------



## mattmc

shelbster18 said:


> My dad really sucks. He just told me how I can't even be comfortable around my own family and saying how that's terrible. **** him. lol He doesn't know what it's like. Is it that ****ing noticeable? Even if it is, why does he have to act like this around me? I guess being nice isn't enough. He likes to make me feel inferior just because of this crap. Well, I'm going to pretend that SA doesn't even exist because I'm different from everyone else. I'm tired of being labeled with this stupid ****. He won't even let me go out to see people. He's an idiot. The only thing he gives a crap about is me getting a job just so I can suffer and get out of his house and be lonely. That's his goal for me. What a dumbass. I wish he would quit mentioning school because I am going back. I'm tired of him acting like I'm not. He really thinks I'm going to be poor and lonely the rest of my life. Give it a ****ing break. I'm glad he left the house to go see a friend right after telling me that so I wouldn't have to hide in my room for awhile. I do that every single time he yells at me. I think he's what makes me so anxious. Every time he yells like that, it brings out my damn anxiety. Good thing I've never seen him drunk before except once a long time ago. Was very scary. Why do bad things always happen to me? I'd really like to know. I guess I'm a horrible person.


You're not a horrible person. Sorry your dad is like that.


----------



## AceEmoKid

mark101 said:


> Very kind of you, my first thought is no but I may send you one if I can find one I can stand to look at


Haha, ok. I'm sure you look lovely. Any photo with decent contrast and lighting should be fun/interesting to draw.


----------



## AceEmoKid

welp i did my first project for my animation 120 class and it came out like **** yay. i added an extra bit at the end in which i spell out "ugh" in playdoh and then it slowly disintegrates hopefully catching the visceral feeling of ughughughughughughugh i have been having all day. let's see if my professor approves tomorrow.


----------



## ASB20

Time to crack open another damn Heineken. Aw yeah. Work tomorrow will suck, but it's worth it right now to not give a ****.


----------



## Stilla

I thought I'd have so much time to do stuff before I go to work but ended up spending it in bed instead. Hopefully will have time to eat lunch.


----------



## Kalliber

That weird cricket sound your throat does


----------



## Vuldoc

I want to go back to my Nightmareland. I don't want to stay in reality much longer. At least a visit on the weekend would be nice.


----------



## PandaBearx

Bad memories of furby :afr when I was little I thought they where cute, but that was before I knew........... mine would randomly turn on in the middle of the night to scare the shi* out of me by saying "feeeeeeeeeeddd meeeee" :twisted "me hungry!"


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm thinking I can't wait until today is over


----------



## maryaisleen

Wishing it would stop snowing.I cant wait for spring.


----------



## mattmc

What if I stumble? What if I fall?
What if I lose my step and I make fools of us all?
Will the love continue when my walk becomes a crawl?
What if I stumble? And what if I fall?


----------



## Euripides

_May you never appeal to Heaven in prayers so hopeless and so agonised as in that hour left my lips; for never may you, like me, dread to be the instrument of evil to what you wholly love._


----------



## WillYouStopDave

If only. I don't even really want. It just bugs me that I couldn't if I did.


----------



## cafune

Let's live on the outskirts of society together; or maybe even in the thick of things.


----------



## Kalliber

I found new memes :3


----------



## inerameia

I'm thinking about how tired I am. :yawn


----------



## cafune

I really _really_ miss you.


----------



## Bbpuff

I'm thinking about eating more flamas, even though I know I shouldn't. ;x


----------



## MuckyMuck

*Me*: Man i should be going to bed, its late, why do i always do this...
*Conscience *: Then go to bed!
*Me*: You go to bed!
*Conscience*: Seriously...did you...and you wonder why you dropped out of college?
*Me*: Thats it! Say another word, i swear to god, i'll grab that aerosol can man, im not kidding, i'll sniff the whole can!
*Conscience*: Alright, alright, jesus, relax...


----------



## Tokztero

Wow the Nvidia GeForce GTX 790 (dual GPU) will include a whopping 10GB of GDDR5 RAM, thats insane.


----------



## TenYears

I really miss having friends. I wonder what my old friends from hs and college are up to these days? Probably a spouse, kids, successful career, nice house, cars, lots of friends, a social life. Sometimes I think about trying to contact them. And then I remember what kind of a life I have, and what a loser I turned out to be. Oh well.


----------



## shelbster18

mattmc said:


> You're not a horrible person. Sorry your dad is like that.


Thanks. I just had a kind of ****ty day a couple of days ago. :S

----------------------------------

I should have gotten a taco salad instead of that burrito today. :3 The burrito didn't fill me up much. xD


----------



## luffyenvelope

I wish I had money power so I could go to the Oscars with a boombox playing some King Diamond.. That would be cool.


----------



## Ineko

don't cry, don't cry, you don't deserve to have tears for him


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> don't cry, don't cry, you don't deserve to have tears for him


(((hugs)))

It's OK to cry. I hope you're OK. I'm worried about you.


----------



## AskNoQuarter

I'm thinking about a woman from class last night. We were in a class together last semester and have talked and done some texting. We were walking to our cars and she was so close that our shoulders were touching. We chatted it up in the parking lot for an hour and she was all up in my personal bubble space. At times as little as six more inches and we would have been kissing. I kept wondering if it was a cultural issue because she's from another country. Maybe they are close-talkers there? But, she has asked me out before so I don't know. It's been a number of years since I've been that close to a woman (self imposed celibacy if you will) and I was absolutely basking in her intoxicating scent. It's funny how Mother Nature can take you over in an instant like that.


----------



## PandaBearx

I'm really sorry I'm so negative sometimes, I do want to be happier and to not be such a burden. So I'll try harder :yes I promise.


----------



## cosmicslop

it's late at night and i still haven't put the laundry in the dryer.


----------



## cuppy

I walked to school today because I missed my bus (which only comes once an hour)...
Usually, I would have just went back home (today's class is only an hour long) 
but I was so angry at the bus!!! I was RIGHT there when it left!

So I walked and was 20 minutes late, but at least I got there!! (PE class, we were watching a video today, no one saw me coming in i think )

So...I need to leave earlier if I want to take the bus.


----------



## Purplefresh

Being a night owl is pretty great.


----------



## Kalliber

Again back to the place where I wouldn't want to go back to xD 
..dang /:


----------



## Vuldoc

Sleep. I don't need it...


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Should I cook some baked potatoes or order some take away pizza hmmmm


----------



## mattmc

I've got a secret that even my closest friends know nothing about
I've got a secret, a place where I'm a superstar, in a virtual world!

And if you need some advice, I'm your girl, your secrets safe with me

A miss communication, miss communication, g2g, got to go in cyberspace
A miss communication, miss communication, got to go make a start, find my own little place in your heart

:heart


----------



## Testsubject

Wouldn't the perfect murder be to randomly shoot someone late at night or early in the morning on the interstate while they pass you or you are passing them, at a time where there isn't any other cars in sight but the target's? But you don't really hear about cases like that. Why do people commit crimes when witnesses are present? Its like they want to get caught.


----------



## Ineko

Testsubject said:


> Wouldn't the perfect murder be to randomly shoot someone late at night or early in the morning on the interstate while they pass you or you are passing them, at a time where there isn't any other cars in sight but the target's? But you don't really hear about cases like that. Why do people commit crimes when witnesses are present? Its like they want to get caught.


uh cause most criminals are stupid lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

I think there were traces of shrimp in my pico de gallo salsa I ate today. [puke] No wonder my throat is so itchy. I'm allergic.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Euripides

The paramours of courtesans
Are well and satisfied, content.
But as for me my limbs are rent 
Because I clasped the clouds as mine.

I owe it to the peerless stars
Which flame in the remotest sky
That I see only with spent eyes
Remembered suns I knew before.

In vain I had at heart to find
The center and the end of space.
Beneath some burning, unknown gaze
I feel my very wings unpinned

And, burned because I beauty loved,
I shall not know the highest bliss,
And give my name to the abyss
Which waits to claim me as its own.

------------------

We shall not cease from exploration
And the end of all our exploring
Will be to arrive where we started
And know the place for the first time.


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm thinking that I am exhausted. Got a lot done today. Did half of my work list for tomorrow done today on top of my normal tasks for Thursday, got groceries, got gas, got cigs, went to my medical MJ appointment, and ordered some weed.

Now I'm having a soda with ice about to watch some lost and wind down for the day so I can get up early for work tomorrow.

Then it's the weekend again! I have about a half page list to do this weekend too so I have that to look forward to. But I'm going to do that tomorrow after I get home. Then I can enjoy the rest of the weekend with absolutely nothing to do


----------



## cmed

blahblahblahblahblah shut up.

not at anyone here


----------



## FunkyMonkey

my eyes tell me im sreepy BUT I decide when I wna sreep >: D


----------



## cafune

I'm concerned about the state of constant dilation of my eyes. I've been inspecting them and my right eye has a strange dark caramel glint I've never really noticed before; I guess the contrast becomes that much more apparent in good lighting when black pupils start taking over.


----------



## To22

It's really awkward surprising people with gifts, a bit of me dies inside.



AceEmoKid said:


> I think there were traces of shrimp in my pico de gallo salsa I ate today. [puke] No wonder my throat is so itchy. I'm allergic.


uke
you should seek revenge


----------



## PandaBearx

When my three best friends threw me a 'surprise' birthday party which mainly consisted of me walking to their house, them freaking out texting me to walk slower, me ringing the doorbell, them freaking out telling me to wait outside, them saying I could come in, than me getting attacked with by confetti. :lol it wasn't fancy like most sweet sixteens, but it was perfect and even though I knew it was going to happen I was still surprised and I loved it. <33 it was a while ago, but still makes me smile.


----------



## crimeclub

PandaBearx said:


> When my three best friends threw me a 'surprise' birthday party which mainly consisted of me walking to their house, them freaking out texting me to walk slower, me ringing the doorbell, them freaking out telling me to wait outside, them saying I could come in, than me getting attacked with by confetti. :lol it wasn't fancy like most sweet sixteens, but it was perfect and even though I knew it was going to happen I was still surprised and I loved it. <33 it was a while ago, but still makes me smile.


My friends version of that:


----------



## dal user

I hate myself and I hate how those ****s at work treat me. Im fed up of being used all the time at work. Why am I even here, what have I actually done to make things easier and better for myself, why am I such a useless retard loser?

I feel the very little life in me I have being consumed by negative thoughts. Why are you so nice one minute and nasty and horrible the next rich? Why are you more nasty these days, what happened to the old me?

I used to be really kind and easy going now im just straight up nasty and harder to open up to.

Maybe its because being nice doesn't get me anywhere and people take kindness for weakness.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I ****ing hate my ***** mom. Stupid *****!


----------



## PandaBearx

crimeclub said:


> My friends version of that:


..........well it's still a surprise. xD


----------



## inerameia

Maybe it's better not all questions have answers


----------



## Idontgetit

nick cage on bath salts, scary **** man.


----------



## Ineko

Ha! Texas freaking out over a lil ice on the roads

hmm it sounds like someone throwing rocks at my window, can't it just snow here, nope! gotta have ice pellets instead

Ha!


----------



## AskNoQuarter

It's going to take days to stop thinking about this and stop playing it over and over again in my head. Tonight I was sent to the board in class in front of 30 people to put a 3 part problem and answers up! You would think as old as I am it wouldn't be a problem. But, I felt EXACTLY like I did when I was in middle school when I had to do this. I was beet red and my leg was all shaking. To make it worse, nobody in the class had the same answers as me. Teacher said my answers were more precise. I sure wish my answers were the same as theirs so I could blend better. So much for hiding in the back of the class!!!

PS: the woman still smells good, lives really close and we are planning a study session next week at our local library 

~the anxiety just means I'm still alive.


----------



## euphoria04

likeaspacemonkey said:


> "Protect the innocence of children" is my new subject of interest.


Expand.


----------



## euphoria04

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I'm on my cell phone, typing **** on this thing sucks, man. It's just something that's superficially crossed my mind before, and now I saw a post on the dolphin thread and I wanted to say something but then I thought nah, I better avoid starting some **** with our angelical children. Let them kids watch TV and make their Santa wish lists. But let that thought bake for a while too :stu


We'll have to get into it another time lol. I've thought about the same subject and I think I have an inkling of what you're trying to say.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Well that... Was something. It's called Keep your swag haha.






Also...






I'm going to need all the jackets those guys are wearing. Especially the lead singers jacket. Someone mail it to my house, thanks.


----------



## sad vlad

I just want to finish work and go home. But no clue what to do so I wont ''die'' of boredom after I actually get home.


----------



## sad vlad

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well that... Was something. It's called Keep your swag haha.


The word ''swag'' is very annoying. I always hated it. The song seems ok, though. I have only one curiosity: what kind of lubricant is he using on that throat? It should sting like hell. :lol


----------



## Kalliber

And we'll never be royals


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Today is the best day ever because I found my Flaeron card  while moving my cards from one folder to another. It was suspiciously buried in between a bunch of fighting energy cards and I think my brother might have put it there ¬_¬ a while ago after I told him not to loose it. But it's OK now either way  because I've found it.


----------



## Vuldoc

I forgot to rub my bare feet on the carpet to combat this jet lag.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

sad vlad said:


> The word ''swag'' is very annoying. I always hated it. The song seems ok, though. I have only one curiosity: what kind of lubricant is he using on that throat? It should sting like hell. :lol


I wouldn't want to have his vocal chords :lol


----------



## Derailing

I don't even know why I bother even waking up every morning...
people don't want to be near me.
I try my best to be friendly and approachable, but I guess that only backfires and drives them away. 
Sometimes, I hope that I could just move far farrrr away from here and start a new life.
Where I am not just some background object that people can use whenever they want something.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Derailing said:


> I don't even know why I bother even waking up every morning...
> people don't want to be near me.
> I try my best to be friendly and approachable, but I guess that only backfires and drives them away.
> Sometimes, I hope that I could just move far farrrr away from here and start a new life.
> Where I am not just some background object that people can use whenever they want something.


Yeah u just need to find ppl who appriciate you more, an dont waste time with those who dont ^^


----------



## Ineko

damn ice is everywhere, everything is closed, I need my meds damnit!!!


----------



## Dissonance

What's the point of existing my life hardly matters to anyone aside from pity and the guilt others will feel of me terminating myself. I guess I have to at least wait a few years though.


----------



## Euripides

Que peut-on faire ?
si les étoiles rebelles
sont sans pitié,
Que peut-on faire,
si le ciel ne donne pas
un signe de paix
pour apaiser mes douleurs;
Que peut-on faire ?
Que peut-on dire ?
Des astres, des désastres
me tombe dessus sans cesse;
Que peut-on dire,
si l'amour perfide
refuse un répit
à mon martyre ?
Que peut-on dire ?

Ainsi va le cruel destin,
sort tyrannique,
qui condamne les innocents ;
Ainsi l'or le plus fidèle
de la constance et de la foi,
doit être toujours raffiné par le feu de la douleur
Oui, oui, je dois souffrir,
oui, oui, car de mes soupirs cruels
Je dois tirer mon souffle.
Pour m'immortaliser en d'âpres peines,
le Ciel me refuse à ma vie,
Mon destin de mort
Vous, esprits maudits,
réjouissez-vous,
puisque les Eumenides cuelles
ne s'évertuent qu'à tourmenter
mon âme.


----------



## Jcgrey

Beautiful patch of land


----------



## TenYears

I'm thinking I'm so screwed up that my psychiatrist doesn't know what to do with me. It's kind of funny, in a way. The poor guy just doesn't have a clue. Gotta give him credit for trying though.


----------



## ineverwipe

I can't wait until these pills to kick in so I can chill out. So much negative thinking going on right now


----------



## Ineko

TenYears said:


> I'm thinking I'm so screwed up that my psychiatrist doesn't know what to do with me. It's kind of funny, in a way. The poor guy just doesn't have a clue. Gotta give him credit for trying though.


Yours and mine should have lunch cause she doesn't know what to do with me too. In her words "Medicine can't help you, you need therapy" "now lets hurry up cause my appt is due"


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My mum has a co-worker who came to the UK from Japan many years ago and I guess my mum told her I like Japanese stuff because she gave my mum a bunch of magazines/dvds and a death note manga volume to give to me. :um I guess I'll have to ask my mum to thank her for me. I feel really bad because I've never met her and she's given me all these things. D:


----------



## Mochyn

It's Friday night, 10 years ago I would have been pre-loading on sickly sweet schnapps or something equally vile, getting ready in something utterly ****ty to go out and drink more stuff that tasted gross, with a bad friend that was cruel to her core, in the vain search for some guy to like me and eventually love me, I'd never been in a gym and I ate whatever I wanted which was largely junk food.
Now I've just baked home-made protein bars having got back from the gym, I'll probably go to bed early and I definitely won't have had a drink.
I've changed.
But the vain search continues :roll


----------



## Ineko

tired of these people always bringing me down! I'm Tired of being your target to nasty things to or abuse!


----------



## beli mawr

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn niiiiiiiiiice shotttttttttttttttt. Nice shot man.


----------



## cuppy

I guess I should go noww... (hope it doesn't get dark too soon)


----------



## Ally

So happy to be inside! It's crazy windy and cold out :um


----------



## probably offline

[There's a thread about dreams but I'm too lazy to find it]

Last night I dreamt that my cat fell of the balcony. I ran down in tears and found her walking into the building again. But her body felt soft and weird. I held her down so she woudn't walk and hurt herself while I tried to phone a cab. I asked her "are you in pain?". She said "no, I'm fine"(yes my cat had begun talking at this point). "But you fell off the balcony. Don't you remember?", I continued. "Yes", she said. I insisted that we should still go to the vet to make sure that she's alright. I wondered if she, being a cat, actually understood that she had fallen off a balcony. But she looked at me as if my question has offended her a bit.

I cried when I woke up and I was so happy that she was still alive. I gave her a thorough and long belly rub.


----------



## KaitlynRose

I am suffocating here. If I stay any longer they will smother me until I can breathe no longer.


----------



## Dissonance

probably offline said:


> [There's a thread about dreams but I'm too lazy to find it]
> 
> Last night I dreamt that my cat fell of the balcony. I ran down in tears and found her walking into the building again. But her body felt soft and weird. I held her down so she woudn't walk and hurt herself while I tried to phone a cab. I asked her "are you in pain?". She said "no, I'm fine"(yes my cat had begun talking at this point). "But you fell off the balcony. Don't you remember?", I continued. "Yes", she said. I insisted that we should still go to the vet to make sure that she's alright. I wondered if she, being a cat, actually understood that she had fallen off a balcony. But she looked at me as if my question has offended her a bit.
> 
> I cried when I woke up and I was so happy that she was still alive. I gave her a thorough and long belly rub.


 Cats are literately immune to gravity they can survive amazing falls.


----------



## shelbster18

Having a friend would just be pointless. What's the point of getting even more dragged down with people who only want to be my friend to make them more popular? Even the "friends" I did have way back in 5th grade and before never seemed to like me. This one girl I was friends with that's fake now used to say negative **** about me. I went over to her house once and she wanted me to get up into this treehouse looking thingy. She had a playground at her house with swings and stuff and I told her I was scared of heights and she was telling me how her cousin that was way younger than me could get up there. I even used to get picked at by her for not knowing how to throw right. What a *****. Why was I ever friends with anybody? It didn't make me any happier. I even had this other friend who is also fake who would use me to buy her gifts and she only got me one thing for my birthday one year and it was some cheap stuff. :roll Idiots.

Now that I think about it, I even remember going over to one of their houses and the one that was really spoiled made this drawing or something and I made one. She asked my mother which one was better and my mom told her that hers was. That really hurt. :/ Who the hell does that? lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

Close your eyes, bow your head, dim the lights, and listen. Another night in solitude, confined by four walls, though the rest of the building is bustling with midnight mirth. Outside, the frathouse boys are howling, and the sorority girls are giggling, both intoxicated by the black sky that blankets them, protects them in their childish youth with the notions of endless joy and liberation from responsibilities, stress, anxieties, the reality of the day.

Dawn will come soon. But I’ll be sleeping in.


----------



## cuppy

All my friends are offline :c 
I guess I'll log off too.

edit: I want to buy clothes~ pretty clothes for the spring/summer.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

that im not able to have any real friends online or in real life...and thats ok...now all i have to keep me happy is my unquestionable awsomeness


----------



## Elad

my eyes say sleep but my heart says sprint around the block.


----------



## Kalliber

Really don't want to do this anymore ugh :/


----------



## aquilla

“Do you really promise never to forget me?”

“I’ll never forget you,”… “I could never forget you.”

AND :

"True, given time enough, I can remember her face. I start joining images - her tiny, cold hand; her straight, black hair so smooth and cool to the touch; a soft, rounded earlobe and the microscopic mole just beneath it; the camel-hair coat she wore in the winter; her habit of looking straight into my eyes when asking a question; the slight trembling that would come to her voice now and then (as though she were speaking on a windy hilltop) - and suddenly her face is there, always in profile at first, because Naoko and I were always out walking together, side by side."

Rereading Norwegian Wood ? Yes please.


----------



## probably offline

I'm not even planning to get a tattoo, but damn









it looks so good


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Be careful with what you wish for it might come true.


----------



## PandaBearx

I need to get happy again, I don't feel like me lately. >_<


----------



## CasketCase

how lonely and sick I feel right now. and how overwhelmed I feel with all of the school work I have to do :/


----------



## Idontgetit

Should have grabbed a bowl for this ice-cream. Taking the tub out was a bad idea since now I can't stop eating it! I already ate like a quarter of the tub and I feel so guilty but at the same time it's amazing.


----------



## Consider

i was looking 
for some action 
it was night
late at night


----------



## Idontgetit

mark101 said:


> ^^ Thank god for those sweatpants


Seriously, I haven't broken that addiction yet.


----------



## Monotony

steak


----------



## Idontgetit

ya sweatpants just have many more benefits, fck society's standards.


----------



## h00dz

I need to get out more. But when you don't have many people to go out with, what are you going to do?


----------



## AskNoQuarter

Sick of this cold from hell that keeps coming back over and over again.


----------



## shelbster18

I feel like you're just playing games on me like every one else.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Ineko

I wish this wine/pills would kick in before he gets home


----------



## Dissonance

geez I feel bold tonight.


----------



## Ineko

wish I had someone to do things with, my 3 mile walk was good this morning though


----------



## probably offline

It would be nice to have a bigger butt just for the cushion effect. I can't sit comfortably.


----------



## Ineko

I'm so tired of having no one to talk too, or no one that stand my emotions


----------



## rikkie

How sensitive I am to little things. I just said something I didn't mean to to a friend and apologizing seems like the wrong thing because I do it over and over. Yuck.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Consider

sometimes i get tired 

but then i just open my eyes


----------



## Ineko

I miss sex and cuddling afterward


----------



## AceEmoKid

I sent him tons of "lovely messages" just like OkCupid said, but he got kind of annoyed so I blocked him. :c

...I swear I'm not mean like this all the time -- just on OkCupid to individuals who send terrible messages.


----------



## Bawsome

AceEmoKid said:


> I sent him tons of "lovely messages" just like OkCupid said, but he got kind of annoyed so I blocked him. :c
> 
> ...I swear I'm not mean like this all the time -- just on OkCupid to individuals who send terrible messages.


:lol

Some times i actually find real life conversations easier :lol


----------



## Ally

Wow, I can't believe this is seriously happening. I should have said I'd go in to work today. This is so unfair. Why do all my days off get ****ed up somehow?!


----------



## KaitlynRose

Ignoring a person is rather rude, you know. Even a doll has feelings.


----------



## PandaBearx

I need to get my hair cut again. Long hair is pretty, some days I wish I had it again, but it's a pain in the butt to maintain especially when your hair is thick and naturally wavy.


----------



## sad vlad

I am tired and my eyes hurt.


----------



## Jcgrey

Ha weber cooks


----------



## londonguy202

Listening to iheartradio and thinking what to eat.


----------



## probably offline

That's it. I'm gonna attempt to learn Korean by myself. I can't afford classes so I have no choice.


----------



## Evo1114

probably offline said:


> That's it. I'm gonna attempt to learn Korean by myself. I can't afford classes so I have no choice.


https://play.google.com/store/books...SEM&utm_campaign=PLA&pcampaignid=MKTAD0930BO1


----------



## probably offline

Evo1114 said:


> https://play.google.com/store/books...SEM&utm_campaign=PLA&pcampaignid=MKTAD0930BO1


The reviews look horrible x]


----------



## Evo1114

probably offline said:


> The reviews look horrible x]


Boooooo. Perhaps one of the 'similar' items could be better. Although you'd probably want Swedish to Korean, eh? Or nay?


----------



## probably offline

Evo1114 said:


> Boooooo. Perhaps one of the 'similar' items could be better. Although you'd probably want Swedish to Korean, eh? Or nay?


I found a few free sites(in English). I'm gonna have to try them out and see. I'd prefer Swedish to Korean, of course, but I think that's harder to find for free.


----------



## krystalblues

what was i thinking about? a myriad of things.. about how surprised i am that there are so many others out there like me.. about how the japanese even have a name for it now.. hikikomori.. which i just learned today.. it both distresses but also comforts me to know that i am not alone.. but yet i am at the same time. i am afraid of posting.. afraid of what you may think when you read this.. how you may respond, if at all... but yet i am compelled to let my voice be heard.. to let you know i am here too.. and that i understand. i have suffered this disease of the mind for 20 years this year. i have had my good years and bad.. sought therapy time and time again.. have been social.. had jobs.. relationships both platonic and romantic.. but yet somehow i always end up back here, withdrawn and alone. i have been isolated a year this month this time around..i feel so lost and i don't know how to fix it for good. even this attempt will eventually lead nowhere. you may reach out to me.. i may respond for awhile.. we may even become close in one way or another.. but i know how i am.. the responses will eventually become further and further apart and the cease completely. oh sure i can handle it for days, weeks, months.. or sometimes even a year or two.. but the end result will be the same.. i shut down.. distance myself and i don't know how to stop it. so.. there ya go.. you wanted it.. and you have it.. thats exactly whats on my mind... fat lot of good it will do me in the end.. if i ever even come back to see if anyone responded or wrote... it'll either be condesending prattle or insults or worse.. so why bother? i don't know... like i said before.. it was a compulsion. good luck, my fellow hikikomori.. i wish you all the best... if anything positive comes from my words at all.. may it be comfort in the knowledge that you are not alone.. you gave that to me.. so i am giving it back.


----------



## Ineko

Oh the usual, how not to end up in the hospital again, missing being important to someone, and sex


----------



## Kalliber

I love one piece


----------



## cuppy

Vuldoc said:


> I forgot to rub my bare feet on the carpet to combat this jet lag.


Wait, is this a real thing?


----------



## KaitlynRose

School is cancelled for tomorrow. There goes my escape plan.


----------



## Robleh

Got a math test tommorow which I know I will fail and one I have postponed for two weeks already. Bless my teacher, but I feel so bad having to let him and myself down failing again. Sooo today I feel pretty bad and I sweated all through the night yesterday thinking how crap it will be. But I'm looking forward to buy some fresh pastries from the bakery today and I do not feel guilty writing here even tho I'm at work ^^


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Thinking that I've got school the day after tomorrow. Ew.


----------



## cmed

Getting in the shower when it's this cold out is pretty hardcore.


----------



## beli mawr

OMFG local radio station just played an acoustic version of STP's "Plush" and it ****ing rocks. Why I have I not heard this before?


----------



## coeur_brise

Pretty sure I saw Venus and the moon in the early dawn sky. It was quite amazing, who knew planets were shiny (aside from the obvious fact that they reflect light from the sun). anyway, my heart chakra is closed. please come back when it's open, and my root chakra too. that thing is closed up.


----------



## lifelikeahole

Miracles happen. ^_^ i still can't beleive this


----------



## Vuldoc

cuppy said:


> Wait, is this a real thing?


:lol No or I don't think so. I was just kidding when I said that. :b


----------



## sad vlad

Pie! :heart:heart:heart :yes


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The longevity of polycell.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

I sleep too much


----------



## Ineko

Thinking that maybe I shouldn't have not eaten for the last few days, cause I'm hungry as hell and horny but thats a side issue


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> Thinking that maybe I shouldn't have not eaten for the last few days, cause I'm hungry as hell and horny but thats a side issue


Well I can help you with one of those issues. I'll let you decide which one(jk)


----------



## Ineko

TenYears said:


> Well I can help you with one of those issues. I'll let you decide which one(jk)


if you can reach through my screen, then damn your amazing lol!!

<<Loopy I am yes, yes


----------



## TenYears

Meh...trying to reach thru screen but no such luck. Superpowers are all used up for today. I can be there in three hours tho. LOL, JK, JK.


----------



## shelbster18

Going to get a smoothie in a few minutes. I'm craving one. ;3


----------



## TicklemeRingo

How have I only just heard this amazing song?






It's like discovering some valuable jewell. Love at first hearing


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> Going to get a smoothie in a few minutes. I'm craving one. ;3


I was tempted to get a caramel frappe instead. It tastes really yum yum.

Looks like it's going to snow tonight instead.


----------



## AceEmoKid

What a weird day filled with cat puns and betty white.


----------



## Ally

Less than 20mins now until the new Pretty Little Liars episode. Oh yeah


----------



## shelbster18

Ugh, I'm crying because my dad had a talk with me about my SA and seeing a psychiatrist Thursday or Friday to schedule an appointment and it just hurt to hear him say two more times that I can't be comfortable around my family. I was literally shaking holding the papers he gave me to call that number. I think he just brings out my anxiety more. I want to get better but I just don't like how he had to say it like I amount to nothing and like I'm not good enough of a person. He literally said it's unhealthy and not right (can't believe he worded it like that) to talk to people online all the time. He said it would even be nice if I just simply went to see my sisters to go and talk to them. :/ And he said it would be good if I took a public speaking class. He said I didn't have to take it but that it would be good to consider. It's like one minute he can be all nice to me and the next minute, he's degrading me. I knew this being nice to me thing wouldn't last long. :[...I like that he's at least trying to be a little supportive for once. 

It would be way better if I had full support and complete understanding to get through this. Too good to ask for. So I guess this is it. I have to show that I'm getting better or he'll probably show his bad side again. I want to be forced to do things but don't like how he has to talk down to me like that. Just hope I snap out of this sad mood later tonight, which I usually do but it just hurt. I don't want to hear him say one more time that I can't be comfortable around my family. That just makes me almost shrivel up inside.


----------



## Ineko

I don't want this weekend to come, I don't want next week to come


----------



## crimeclub

shelbster18 said:


> Ugh, I'm crying because my dad had a talk with me about my SA and seeing a psychiatrist Thursday or Friday to schedule an appointment and it just hurt to hear him say two more times that I can't be comfortable around my family. I was literally shaking holding the papers he gave me to call that number. I think he just brings out my anxiety more. I want to get better but I just don't like how he had to say it like I amount to nothing and like I'm not good enough of a person. He literally said it's unhealthy and not right (can't believe he worded it like that) to talk to people online all the time. He said it would even be nice if I just simply went to see my sisters to go and talk to them. :/ And he said it would be good if I took a public speaking class. He said I didn't have to take it but that it would be good to consider. It's like one minute he can be all nice to me and the next minute, he's degrading me. I knew this being nice to me thing wouldn't last long. :[...I like that he's at least trying to be a little supportive for once.
> 
> It would be way better if I had full support and complete understanding to get through this. Too good to ask for. So I guess this is it. I have to show that I'm getting better or he'll probably show his bad side again. I want to be forced to do things but don't like how he has to talk down to me like that. Just hope I snap out of this sad mood later tonight, which I usually do but it just hurt. I don't want to hear him say one more time that I can't be comfortable around my family. That just makes me almost shrivel up inside.


 :squeeze


----------



## blue2

Ineko said:


> Thinking that maybe I shouldn't have not eaten for the last few days, cause I'm hungry as hell and horny but thats a side issue


----------



## PandaBearx

Insomnia and why the heck I'm wide awake at 2 in the morning....:yawn


----------



## cuppy

Why am i still up? x_x


----------



## venusinscorpio

I'm thinking about how I need to brush my teeth lol


----------



## venusinscorpio

I'm also daydreaming about plastic surgery I can't afford


----------



## beli mawr

I wish A-Roid would just &%#^ing knock it off already. You're a damned cheater, you and everyone else who used. Take your punishment like a man, you overpaid crybaby.


----------



## Ineko

I have too many scars, too much baggage, not attractive, no job, no future, nothing to offer anyone. I have no idea how to get out from all this, I just want to be free from all the pain and hurting. /sigh


----------



## Vuldoc

I sometimes wonder where all the people from when I used to lurk are (like popular users that don't post anymore). Are their lives better because they don't come on SAS anymore or do they not come here because their lives are better?


----------



## TryingMara

I want to go home.


----------



## aquilla

I always take quite a lot of pride in my alleged ability not to get emotional during these tear-jerker movies and I make fun a lot from all the emotional weepies who can't watch Titanic or whatever without sobbing, but eh, just saw The Fault in Our Stars trailer aaaaand I know one thing: this summer I'm going to cry. a lot.


----------



## ineverwipe

I just want to get this appointment done with already. I've been killing time all day and its still a couple hours away


----------



## Kalliber

Let me live that fantasy


----------



## Ineko

I can't afford to hurt myself till these bills are gone


----------



## nml

^ blimey

about starting work at the bookshop on friday. They have some antiques and collectibles there, hope they let me look at them


----------



## Ineko

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Wow yeah actually that sounds pretty weird.


I don't fit the "normal" for what a cliche' female is or does.
Not weird just different.


----------



## diamondheart89

Guess I'd better get to writing this research paper. I wish these people would stop making me research the same things over and over again. Everyone already knows about leading organizational initiatives for structured change, it's been researched to death. Blahhhhhh. I hate this mumbo jumbo. :bash whhhy jesus why.

All I want is to prescribe drugs..that's all.


----------



## Consider

i watched it for a little while,
i love to watch things on tv...


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> I don't fit the "normal" for what a cliche' female is or does.
> Not weird just different.


Nobody likes normal, it's boring. I like "different".


----------



## shelbster18

I want to watch Lost all of a sudden. It looks like a good show. Ha, I'm like ten years late with it. xD


----------



## TenYears

shelbster18 said:


> I want to watch Lost all of a sudden. It looks like a good show. Ha, I'm like ten years late with it. xD


It's an awesome show, you won't be disappointed. I just watched all six seasons last year, so I'm way behind, too.


----------



## shelbster18

TenYears said:


> It's an awesome show, you won't be disappointed. I just watched all six seasons last year, so I'm way behind, too.


Haha, sweet.  I was going to watch some of it on my dad's Tablet but I'm trying to get through all of Breaking Bad first. I'm on the ninth episode of season 2. xD


----------



## Ally

I really hope tomorrow is an easy day at work. I know it won't be but if it is I want to go shopping and get Menchie's with my boyfriend after. It's been so long. Need some fun!


----------



## JakeBoston1000

really can't wait for this all to end. Can't come soon enough.:blank


----------



## TenYears

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, sweet.  I was going to watch some of it on my dad's Tablet but I'm trying to get through all of Breaking Bad first. I'm on the ninth episode of season 2. xD


Ha ha I want to watch Breaking Bad but I'm so far behind I'm afraid to start. If that makes sense. I haven't watched a single episode, but I hear it's an awesome show. Thinking of downloading it from Netflix, but I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Pompeii

I'm thinking of irritating things which are irritating me in that irritating way of irritating things. I'm just irritated.


----------



## Ineko

TenYears said:


> Ha ha I want to watch Breaking Bad but I'm so far behind I'm afraid to start. If that makes sense. I haven't watched a single episode, but I hear it's an awesome show. Thinking of downloading it from Netflix, but I'm still on the fence.


I am thinking that you should watch it, it is totally worth it..yup that is what is on my mind..

oooo dust bunny!


----------



## cuppy

lifelikeahole said:


> Miracles happen. ^_^ i still can't beleive this


What happened??~


----------



## inerameia

I should've stayed sober.

Gonna dump out this remaining vodka.


----------



## millenniumman75

Will I be able to fall asleep on time tonight after having taken a couple of small naps about 8 hours ago? :lol


----------



## Kalliber

And we'll never be royals ~~~ royals!~~


----------



## Euripides

I am the sum total of everything that went before me, of all I have been seen done, of everything done-to-me. I am everyone everything whose being-in-the-world affected was affected by mine. I am anything that happens after I'm gone which would not have happened if I had not come.


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> I am thinking that you should watch it, it is totally worth it..yup that is what is on my mind..
> 
> oooo dust bunny!


I have a dust bunny under my desk. I really need to clean up lol. Btw, if you spray hairspray on a dust bunny and run over them with roller blades, they can ignite. But you probably know this already, you're a parent, like me, knowledge like that only comes with experience.


----------



## Ineko

hmm that walk was a nice sweaty 3.3 miles today and I tripped at one point and really hope no one saw

*looks for dust bunny*


**side thought** I want to learn to ride a bike again... this won't end well


----------



## Umpalumpa

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Reminds me of
> "Who was he?"
> "He was Edmond Dantes. And he was my father. And my mother. My brother. My friend. He was you. And me. He was all of us."


Is it from the book the count of monte cristo?
I wanted to read it for some time now


----------



## Farideh

Why do I have to work on Fridays all of a sudden?? I should only stay for 4 hours maximum. Boy I am starving but the fridge is across the room.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Paloma M said:


> Why do I have to work on Fridays all of a sudden?? I should only stay for 4 hours maximum. Boy I am starving but the fridge is across the room.


I have heard that its a great form of sport, and can even get developed to a hobby, I especially like night trips to the fridge 

Sometimes I open the fridge and like ten minutes later I'm opening it again, realizing the horrible truth that there is nothing there.


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm trying to decide what to do for the rest of the day. I should go through the dvr or watch lost but ancient aliens is on


----------



## Umpalumpa

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Nah they're just referencing the book, it's from V For Vendetta.


Remember remember the fifth of November.
Every time that I see this actor I hear his accent saying "Misterr Anderson"


----------



## Euripides

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Reminds me of
> "Who was he?"
> "He was Edmond Dantes. And he was my father. And my mother. My brother. My friend. He was you. And me. He was all of us."


I can see that. I quoted a bit from Salman Rushdie (Midnight's Children, here), as an out-of-context stand-alone it captured the gist of what I was thinking about when contrasting a feeling of nothingness versus the realisation of the impact one has had. Or will have. Or what has impacted oneself. Or will.

Another bit: _Memory's truth, because memory has its own special kind. It selects, eliminates, alters, exaggerates, minimizes, glorifies, and vilifies also; but in the end it creates its own reality, its heterogeneous but usually coherent versions of events; and no sane human being ever trusts someone else's version more than his own._

I like Rushdie here as he does tends to touch on these things involving the past and whatnot. Which is something I'm rather interested in. Memory as a whole, whether individual or collective, in a purely biological or socially constructed sense, concerning a sane or 'insane' mind, a critical or a suggestive mind, etc as well.

But ah! I'm rambling.

What I'm thinking NOW: whether I'll actually go to this Superbowl party thrown by a club of US expats in Brussels I've been invited to, or if I'll decide once again I'd rather stay in my flat to listen to atmospheric music and afterwards go to some bar alone for a scotch and some thoughts.


----------



## shelbster18

Thanks for saying that my hair looks like I just rolled out of bed. I can't help it if I have frizzy hair. Maybe I should just shave it all off. :roll


----------



## AxeDroid

Life is a one way track and there is no changing lanes. You can't go back but only forward because it's all automatic.


----------



## TenYears

I guess I'm gonna go to my parents' house to watch the game Sunday. Really sux not having any friends to hang out with. I think my old man invited me over because he knows I'm friendless and is feeling sorry for me. Yuck. I used to have friends. I'm capable of making friends, I just seem to have lost it somewhere along the way. Fml.


----------



## Ineko

TenYears said:


> I guess I'm gonna go to my parents' house to watch the game Sunday. Really sux not having any friends to hang out with. I think my old man invited me over because he knows I'm friendless and is feeling sorry for me. Yuck. I used to have friends. I'm capable of making friends, I just seem to have lost it somewhere along the way. Fml.


gotta come out of the swamp sometime


----------



## Umpalumpa

Euripides said:


> I can see that. I quoted a bit from Salman Rushdie (Midnight's Children, here), as an out-of-context stand-alone it captured the gist of what I was thinking about when contrasting a feeling of nothingness versus the realisation of the impact one has had. Or will have. Or what has impacted oneself. Or will.
> 
> Another bit: _Memory's truth, because memory has its own special kind. It selects, eliminates, alters, exaggerates, minimizes, glorifies, and vilifies also; but in the end it creates its own reality, its heterogeneous but usually coherent versions of events; and no sane human being ever trusts someone else's version more than his own._
> 
> I like Rushdie here as he does tends to touch on these things involving the past and whatnot. Which is something I'm rather interested in. Memory as a whole, whether individual or collective, in a purely biological or socially constructed sense, concerning a sane or 'insane' mind, a critical or a suggestive mind, etc as well.
> 
> But ah! I'm rambling.
> 
> What I'm thinking NOW: whether I'll actually go to this Superbowl party thrown by a club of US expats in Brussels I've been invited to, or if I'll decide once again I'd rather stay in my flat to listen to atmospheric music and afterwards go to some bar alone for a scotch and some thoughts.


Liked every single word in your post, care to share which atmospheric music?


----------



## Enoxyla

bball practice


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> gotta come out of the swamp sometime


Yeah, well, it's not much but it's home . Just wish it wasn't so...swampy.


----------



## sad vlad

I have to go out and do a bit of shopping.


----------



## Kalliber

Gonna go driving again


----------



## Ineko

I'm stuck helping an abusive ******* move


----------



## aquilla

"what next?" is probably the most annoying question ever. When the dearest family asks me something like what on earth I'm planning to do with degree, how on earth could I know. I DON'T EVEN HAVE IT YET, NOT EVEN ENROLLED YET. It's, like, 5 more years with masters. AND then maybe I'll die or become some crazy prophet or start a jazz band ( who cares I can't play any instruments,naaah, that's, like, of no importance, is it) or leave off to Singapore or North Korea or Mongolia, for one thing.Who knows.Who cares.


----------



## mattmc

"There is no fear in love. Because perfect love casts out fear."

Trying to keep the perspective...


----------



## KaitlynRose

Oh wow, 111 post count. Time to make a wish-- oh, wait. Now it is 112. Darn.


----------



## beli mawr

I used to be a little boy.


----------



## Safebox

Superbowl!


----------



## probably offline

I love the feeling I get when things are symmetrical, matching(in colour, shape or pattern). When geometrical patterns and/or colours look good next to each other. Or put together. Mmmmhmmm. Smooth transitions makes me feel at peace.


----------



## Euripides

Umpalumpa said:


> Liked every single word in your post, care to share which atmospheric music?


Hah, well depends on the atmosphere at the time. Could be melancholic noir Coltranesque jazz + a touch of rainstorm in the back and similar things. Or a rundown of the blues. Delicious surrealism with Nick Cave & co. Or a spot of Pink Floyd again, with Meddle and especially Echoes on repeat as the centrepiece of the night. Or perhaps some eerie folky stuff with the likes of Timber Timbre. Or maybe the good old The Cure/Joy Division/New Order/Depeche Mode/The Jesus and Mary Chain, etc. combo. Or spacing out to kraut/psychedelia/shoegaze with lots of reverb and fuzzz like Electric Moon, Wooden Shjips, The Brian Jonestown Massacre, The Raveonettes, some BRMC,.. Maybe a touch of The Velvet Underground-related things. Or.. eh, who knows.


----------



## inerameia

I wonder if panic attacks can be mild; a manifestation of high anxiety. Then full-blown panic attacks are when you feel impending doom from even higher anxiety. Or maybe panic attacks are only full-blown. Panic disorder probably only consists of full-blown panic attacks.

I have no idea what I'm talking about. -_-


----------



## Mochyn

My eyes sting from the pool. Swimming is harder than gymming.


----------



## oneofmany

Superbowl kickoff in 30 min. Denver is going to be pretty quite for the next three hours. Going to hit the grocery store while its as quite as it will ever get.


----------



## Bizarre

That having migraines really sucks.


----------



## Ineko

this house is too damn empty and quite!


----------



## mattmc

Seems like I always manage to find the stupid way of going about something.


----------



## AceEmoKid

we're probably going to be evicted and i'm being pulled out of school, either in the middle of this semester or after the term ends. and it's my fault. the funny thing? if i wasn't so self absorbed and anxious none of this would have ever happened.


----------



## joked35

The halftime show sucked.


----------



## jlscho03

Guess I'm the only one who could care less about the Super Bowl, haha!


----------



## Ineko

sorry my mind is now nc 17


----------



## To22

I am great at choosing good friends, that's why I have none...



probably offline said:


> I love the feeling I get when things are symmetrical, matching(in colour, shape or pattern). When geometrical patterns and/or colours look good next to each other. Or put together. Mmmmhmmm. Smooth transitions makes me feel at peace.


Death The Kid?


----------



## probably offline

The Coolest said:


> Death The Kid?


I had to google that. He seems like a charming chap.


----------



## To22

I had feared this day would come. Sympathy's fleet aims to trespass, misguided and righteous. A wise man never told me once, only psychics can read.



probably offline said:


> I had to google that. He seems like a charming chap.


He's awesome lol


----------



## h00dz

I'm tempted to do a creative writing course, why? I have no idea...


----------



## cmed

Hm. I'd like to post more, but I don't know what to say and I don't want to post just for the sake of posting (which is what I'm doing now.) None of the threads appeal to me, and I have no input for the ones that do. This is a lot like real life lol.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I just had a flare up of insanity... I'm genuinely scared, it had been to long since something like this had happened tome.

I need to just cut the silly little games and be honest with myself about what I really need and find it, I can't descend into that pit again.


----------



## Lish3rs

I have no idea why the dentist would give the kids a coupon for a free milkshake at McDonald's as a reward. Seems counterproductive o_o.



DerSteppenwolf said:


> I just had a flare up of insanity... I'm genuinely scared, it had been to long since something like this had happened tome.
> 
> I need to just cut the silly little games and be honest with myself about what I really need and find it, I can't descend into that pit again.


I've been feeling kinda unstable too, lately. V.V Hate this.


----------



## TenYears

Thinking about her. God I've never missed someone so much in my entire life.


----------



## fumimarie

Please, oh please post extraction wisdom tooth pain be gone.


----------



## HollaFlower

Need to meet someone with similar depth


----------



## cuppy

How do people do the chat thing here, it's scary! ahhhh... gotta sleep..


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Should I have.. Takeaway pizza, jacket potatoes with cheese or BBQ flavoured noodles with baked baked hmmmm choices choices


----------



## AceEmoKid

I just spent $6 on a puny sandwich of cheese and lettuce because the lady making it got mad at me when I went back and asked for ingredients that were all the way across the counter. I really wanted avocado, at least -- it was the entire reason I stood in a twenty minute line. I was so embarrassed when she reprimanded me, it wasn't worth adding avocado....


----------



## PandaBearx

^ I wouldn't feel to upset about it AceEmoKid it's not your fault, it was your money and If you wanted avocado on sandwich you were paying for, I most certainly think you should be able to get it without a fuss! That lady just seems like a grouch who dislikes her job. :no


----------



## IveGotToast

Goodbye Stranger, It's been nice, hope you find your paradise.


----------



## Safebox

I think I'm going to skip class today. I just hope I don't miss anything important...


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm thinking that I just want today to be over already


----------



## Minkiro

I wonder how he's doing. 
Seriously doubt he remembers me, but i could've been a good friend if he hadn't made things so complicated. I was really uncomfortable at times, but other times we had a lot of fun just talking and joking around.


----------



## shelbster18

**** the police, **** authority figures, **** it yo.


----------



## Ineko

nothing I've done on the last month has gained me ****. without money and a car you can't do **** in this city!


----------



## MetalPearls

How my dad laughs about my cute fishies being blind... 
I love them tho!


----------



## cuppy

Food, Glorious Fooooood~


----------



## elitebutterfly

Post-workout contemplation; guns don't kill people, *squats* do.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

elitebutterfly said:


> Post-workout contemplation; guns don't kill people, *squats* do.


lol feeling sore? :b


----------



## AceEmoKid

We spent all yesterday in animation class looking at senior and sophomore films for inspiration, to get ideas going for next year. I was really excited yesterday. I even went back to the dorm and started doing some little paper tests animation for fun. And now even that little bit of joy is dashed, since I'm not going back next year. I won't get to make a film.


----------



## Umpalumpa

AceEmoKid said:


> We spent all yesterday in animation class looking at senior and sophomore films for inspiration, to get ideas going for next year. I was really excited yesterday. I even went back to the dorm and started doing some little paper tests animation for fun. And now even that little bit of joy is dashed, since I'm not going back next year. I won't get to make a film.


Why are you not going back next year??? :O


----------



## CharmedOne

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Martian... arts? Gotta find out what the **** that is, sounds weird.


Yeah, I noticed that. Apparently, it's a tap to the chest that knocks the other person down. Works every time. 
:b


----------



## Umpalumpa

^holy ****, dear god, for the love of my beard, great elephants, what the **** is that


----------



## AceEmoKid

Umpalumpa said:


> Why are you not going back next year??? :O


In short, my father cut our family off (we depended on him not only to pay my way through college, but for rent, too). I feel like someone's out to get me. Last semester I was so depressed and suicidal that I already almost dropped out. Now I have definitely no choice this semester.


----------



## CharmedOne

Umpalumpa said:


> ^holy ****, dear god, for the love of my beard, great elephants, what the **** is that


E.T. Tai Chi


----------



## Umpalumpa

Do not give up my friend


----------



## Umpalumpa

I have always suspected that E T knew Kung fu, the sneaky *******


----------



## ratbag

I need a job and a social life and to move out.


----------



## KaitlynRose

Everything is beginning feel numb. I am losing my humanity again. These pressures are too much. I am shutting down.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I feel like spending 40$ on amazon but don't know what on. Life is hard.


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm thinking I can't wait to get my taxes done and over with. I finally got my forms today so I might end up doing them this weekend.


----------



## MetalPearls

How I have a crush on Bruce wayne ...... lol


----------



## cuppy

Estelle said:


> I need a job and a social life and to move out.


I need those things too..


----------



## MuckyMuck

I was thinking of how Mary and Joesph were probably always having rows over her affair with god. 
I imagine them on Jeremy Kyle. Then Jesus comes on stage and talks about how Joseph is always drinking and beating Mary.
This is my head, everyday.


----------



## CharmedOne

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> I feel like spending 40$ on amazon but don't know what on. Life is hard.


For just under $40, you can get canned Unicorn Meat










http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004CRYE2C/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?camp=1789&creative=390957&redirect=true&ref=as_li_ss_tl

The description says, "No foolin' - Unicorn meat is real! Excellent source of sparkles! Rick Bite Unicorns, as we all know, frolic all over the world, pooping rainbows and marshmallows wherever they go. We are confident you will find a world of bewilderment in every mouthful of scrumptious unicorn meat. Unfortunately, due to restrictions on the importation of mythical processed meatstuff, we are unable to bring you Canned Unicorn Meat in the way the Sisters of Radiant Farms intended. When you open your can, you will find one tiny unicorn which has been appropriately sliced into its main cuts of meat. Simply use your Growth Ray to re-embiggen the unicorn before skinning it and processing its flesh. Or if you're lazy, just bring it to your local Mad Scientist-Butcher. He'll know what to do."

(I'm assuming the Growth Ready is not included, nor are batteries for said Growth Ray, so you may wanna save up for those before purchasing the unicorn meat.)




MuckyMuck said:


> I was thinking of how Mary and Joesph were probably always having rows over her affair with god.
> I imagine them on Jeremy Kyle. Then Jesus comes on stage and talks about how Joseph is always drinking and beating Mary.
> This is my head, everyday.


I think The Maury Show would be the best place for that. DNA testing for babies with multiple potential fathers is pretty much a weekly staple of the show. It could be their Christmas special. Bonus if Joseph has some killer dance moves.


----------



## MuckyMuck

That description for Unicorn meat is some of the funniest **** ive read in a long while i.e. "_When you open your can, you will find one tiny unicorn which has been appropriately sliced into its main cuts of meat. Simply use your Growth Ray to re-embiggen the unicorn before skinning it and processing its flesh_"...Man, i have to put that in my basket for a nice surprise everytime i visit amazon.

....._.re-embiggen_ hahahahaha


----------



## Consider

sometimes i just dont know anything and others, my knowledge pains me


----------



## drNYster

The curves and angles on the new Lamborghini Huracan is so nice... I WILL HAVE YOU!


----------



## TenYears

Consider said:


> sometimes i just dont know anything and others, my knowledge pains me


I know what you mean. Sometimes my thoughts are too big for my head.


----------



## Consider

its that time again. hiatus


----------



## Citrine

I keep tripping over that dang curl up/pull up bar at the bottom of my door...not the smartest place to put it. Need to move before it kills someone.


----------



## cuppy

I saw an episode of "Super Fun Night" and I really liked it ^_^


----------



## To22

"If you love something, let it go.
If you don't love something, definitely let it go.
Basically, just drop everything, who cares."

:lol

I want to buy this book.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

My family will be going to see a potential future pet for our home. I'd like to go with, but I fear going out in public. It makes me feel exposed.


----------



## CharmedOne

MuckyMuck said:


> That description for Unicorn meat is some of the funniest **** ive read in a long while i.e. "_When you open your can, you will find one tiny unicorn which has been appropriately sliced into its main cuts of meat. Simply use your Growth Ray to re-embiggen the unicorn before skinning it and processing its flesh_"...Man, i have to put that in my basket for a nice surprise everytime i visit amazon.
> 
> ....._.re-embiggen_ hahahahaha


Yeah, I agree. I think I need to start using re-embiggen liberally in my daily conversations.



The Coolest said:


> "If you love something, let it go.
> If you don't love something, definitely let it go.
> Basically, just drop everything, who cares."
> 
> :lol
> 
> I want to buy this book.


:teeth What book is that?


----------



## TryingMara

I know what you're doing. Not this- atm on the surface, superficial stuff. I mean overall, I know what you're doing. Normally it would bother me, but if I'm honest with myself, I'm doing the same to you.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

crimeclub said:


> ^Digging the guy's username above me.


Thanks!


----------



## shelbster18

Aww, that's so sweet that you're starting to miss me. Maybe now, someone finally cares about me. :'3


----------



## MCHB

Late at night, I often find myself reminiscing about the past. Often I try to trace the path my life has taken up to this point; the decisions that I've made both good and bad. I've done a lot of good things; I've done a lot of things that I regret ever doing. It can be said that life is a lesson of endurance or survival. I like to think that life is an experience; so long as we learn from our regrets and mistakes, we can work to rectify them and build ourselves up towards a brighter future.

I have more thoughts, but I'll write them out later. :rain


----------



## To22

CharmedOne said:


> :teeth What book is that?


_One More Thing: Stories and Other Stories_ by B.J. Novak


----------



## mb47

Accidentally declined an invitation on Facebook. But I don't want to go so there's no way of taking it back. But no one else declined so I've highlighted myself as not going to a social event _again._


----------



## MuckyMuck

Thinking about my first day in college, parking area was packed, spotted someone leaving a space in my mirror, reversed back and tried to reverse into the space..._let it be noted i only learned to drive that summer, for college_...and reversed into a Mercedes in the next space. All you could hear was 'Blunk!.....woowoowoowoowoowoo...'
Me and my friend looked at each other then burst out laughing a sped away, a tall guy with glasses was looking over at us, just standing there, hands on hips shaking his head in disgust.
Good times, good times...!


----------



## To22

My stomach...

I think I just heard a Pokemon in there...

am I becoming a Pokemon?

Have I always been one?


----------



## shelbster18

My dad was gone on a trip to Alabama for six days. That was nice while it lasted. Guess he's coming back in the morning.


----------



## CharmedOne

Concrete shoes, cyanide, T.N.T., neck ties, contracts, high voltage


----------



## AceEmoKid

Sometimes I imagine that I pause in the middle of my path. I am so preoccupied with my inner thoughts and feelings that I forget where I am, physically. In the midst of a thought halestorm, a vision -- the map of my environment as I last saw it -- interrupts, and I am so taken aback by its spontaneous appearance that I can't even discern whether it is an invention, a memory, or a reality. Initially, I perceive it as a reality, that this vision is what I am perceiving in the physical world -- a standstill, in the middle of the road. In an instant, I am anxious, truly believing that my real body is presently frozen, a statue for all others in motion to mock. But actual reality interjects a moment later in the form of my head jerking up, observing my actual environment, which is steadily zooming forward in tune to my footsteps, which seem to have never stopped.

Still, I'm never sure whether I froze or not.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

My dad and his girlfriend(who I feel uncomfortable around) are here. Think I'll just wait in my room for them to leave.


----------



## cafune

I need to take someone with me; I *can't* do it alone. Why didn't I think of that earlier; just _considering_ having support(a warm body) next to me is sedating. But who?


----------



## diamondheart89

Mmm that psychological horror. So eloquent.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coeur_brise said:


> Pretty sure I saw Venus and the moon in the early dawn sky. It was quite amazing, who knew planets were shiny (aside from the obvious fact that they reflect light from the sun).


 It probably was Venus if it was morning. If you see a really bright "star" in the evening sky near the moon, it's probably Jupiter. You can see a little surface detail on Jupiter with 10x50 binoculars.


----------



## Bluestar29

John Titor sounds like an interesting fellow to talk to.


----------



## Bikescene

Maybe I shouldn't travel there this year since I need the money... then again it'll be too late if I don't do it soon...


----------



## alienbird

No one else cares as much as me, because they can find a "replacement". I can be forgotten, but I can't forget. I hate how no one sees who I really am, because if I am able to open up and show some of my personality, it's never fully. I'm so reserved and shut inside of myself. I want to be able to show people who I am. I often feel like I'm not allowed to have an opinion... or feel a certain way. 

I need to go to sleep. o.o


----------



## Mochyn

I just want this food to go down so I can hit the gym rawr!!!


----------



## Euripides

Heh. I've never really bothered to check out ballet (because, well yeah) but I recently watched some bits of a classic Tchaikovsky piece and I could enjoy it. It's really quite beautiful at times. Reminded me of silent cinema in a way.

Also, Blankenberge. v


----------



## KaitlynRose

You can only feel like you are dying if you are alive. 

...I suppose then I have life in me, if only a little.


----------



## kjwkjw

My social anxiety are so strong that I dont want to skype, msn or text. Only have balls to write on forums. :/


----------



## MetalPearls

Ugh.. I just read somethings and realized again how people can be such selfish pricks. Animals. Idiots. Mean. Show offs... 
I need a cabin in the woods with nobody near for miles and live and die happy. 
Slipknot "People = $h!t"


----------



## TenYears

MetalPearls said:


> Ugh.. I just read somethings and realized again how people can be such selfish pricks. Animals. Idiots. Mean. Show offs...
> I need a cabin in the woods with nobody near for miles and live and die happy.
> Slipknot "People = $h!t"


Yeah, people are. I'm going to be dealing with my share of em later tonight. Or maybe they're......


----------



## ineverwipe

I can't wait for Smackdown tonight lol


----------



## MetalPearls

TenYears said:


> Yeah, people are. I'm going to be dealing with my share of em later tonight. Or maybe they're......


 hah nice.. needed the smile today


----------



## Ally

My iPad can't handle the "post your mood as a smiley" thread :/. Makes it a pain and by the end of it my mood is always changed to :bash anyways


----------



## shelbster18

I wonder if more than one person on this site has had the same avatar at the same time. I haven't noticed that yet.


----------



## CWe

Why is it that the people you want to talk with, dont want to, but the people you dont want, want to talk with you? blah


----------



## AskNoQuarter

Courage to get what I want


----------



## Bizarre

That I am absolutely bored.


----------



## Idontgetit

Why is Mark Wahlberg in every action movie.


----------



## IveGotToast

Blue is an overrated color.


----------



## Consider

eating it up..


----------



## IveGotToast

No I won't buy your product because it keeps interrupting my music.


----------



## moloko

I *know* I'm going to regret it, but what the hell...


----------



## Euripides

My biological clock is nonexistent.
It has ceased to be.
It's shuffled off it's mortal coil.
It's run down the curtain.
It's joined the bleedin' choir invisible.
It is an ex-clock.


----------



## meganmila

IveGotToast said:


> Blue is an overrated color.


Whatever. Blue is awesome.


----------



## h00dz

kekekekekekekekekekekekekekekek


----------



## To22

I don't really like Sword Art Online (English Dubbed Anime version), but I must keep watching, the concept is too fascinating. Plus, I like the artwork and animation.


----------



## Consider

this is why i remember to not associate, with anyone. ever


----------



## AceEmoKid

homobreado


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i didnt take my meds this morning...i didnt even have to be sneaky about it either cuz they just give you a cup of water and your meds and you can take them there or just walk away and say you took them in your room...i didnt like the way the meds made me feel...i was calm but also dead...i didnt feel like going for a walk or working out...i know i havent been taking these meds for long but why should i take something that gives me the symptoms of depression?


----------



## ourwater

I fell off my bike.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm back to posting * sigh*


----------



## CharmedOne

Well, now that I practically *just* told someone that I have way too many people on my friends list, and it's ridiculous to have that many people on there, and I even unfriended some people back in November because I realized I don't even know them and haven't had any interaction with them, I'm suddenly compelled to reach out again for the first time since November and friend req people who I truly do like and have liked for a while.

Why? It's dumb, really. It's not like friending someone on here matters either way, honestly, right? So what is this with me today? Am I just feelin' the love cause it's February? I don't know... Very weird of me and I'll be the first to admit it. I'm happy right now. Is it because I'm happy? So like I have this sudden lurve for my fellow man and woman? Hmmm. Dunno. Anyway, if I'm friend req-ing you right now, I won't unfriend you later because I know exactly why I'm friend req-ing you. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Minkiro

I keep looking at her ... I can't help myself :b


----------



## To22

Wondering why I say stupid things so often...

I have no clue, maybe I just get lazy sometimes and don't feel like being succinct? and maybe other times, I'm just too nervous to think properly? Yes, but there is more to it. I feel at times I'm welcoming the consequence of error.

I'm trying to get better with my language, but I'm starting to feel gaining awareness on the benefit of error should be parallel to that goal. 

Yes, acquiring a key to a gate of wisdom that is beyond me. To evolve intuition to a conscious understanding through an experience of the seemingly undesirable.


----------



## londonguy202

Why does evevry one think im Indian. If I was I would much smarter. I am true Brit. 
Just watched this PBS report http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/high-tech-entrepreneurs-flock-india/ and now wondering what to do with my life


----------



## Lish3rs

londonguy202 said:


> Why does evevry one think im Indian. If I was I would much smarter. I am true Brit.
> Just watched this PBS report http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/high-tech-entrepreneurs-flock-india/ and now wondering what to do with my life


I'll tell you one thing. The number of foreign doctors in the USA seems to be increasing more and more.


----------



## cosmicslop

Fruit on the bottom yogurts or die.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm starting to think that I look chubby. ;-; Don't know what body type I am. I want to know but at the same time I don't. :/


----------



## Citrine

I don't understand how so many people can tell I play the piano just by the way I type...looks pretty normal to me. I don't get it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

maybe you type very elegantly


----------



## MetalPearls

How scared I am right now from waking from a nightmare. Im drenched in sweat and wish I could talk to someone so I can calm down.


----------



## AskNoQuarter

I'm not telling. It's a secret.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i quoted CharmedOne in a thread and it didnt write the C and the O in capital letters...and this smilie  came out like this :d ...crazy bastids -_-


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I work today. Not looking forward to awkwardly kinda saying hello and good morning to whoever sees me walking in.


----------



## Mochyn

How much longer is this going to go on for? I'd like to say I'm trying my best but I'm not, yes I'm doing a lot more than everyone I know but I'm not doing everything I could, I think I'd go mad if I did everything I could think of and it still didn't pay off.


----------



## Stilla

Men.


----------



## To22

More About Nothing.


----------



## To22

Love stories and love songs make me cringe uke


----------



## cafune

I can't believe how much I cared; if there's one thing apathy is good for...


----------



## Consider

conclusions in double meaning


----------



## TenYears

You know, as much as I hate her guts, my ex-wife really is a very, very attractive woman. Which explains how when she started having affairs (before we got divorced) she was able to hook up with so many guys half her age. She was 40, and going out to clubs and bars with 20 year olds. During the week even. And coming home at 2 and 3 in the morning. And getting up at 5 to go to work as a school teacher. Who does that? Who? She's got to be possessed. Or something.

I know that I'm better off without her. I know this. I. know. I'm. better. off. without. her. That is my mantra. I believe it. And if I don't I'm going to chant it over and over until I believe it.


----------



## mdiada

will this ever end


----------



## estse

So I was going to stop posting here at 9,000.

Still here.

I'm going to stop posting and work on bettering my life.

I have no friends here. Just people who annoy me because I like them so much.

Bye world of SAS.


----------



## Ckg2011

I wish Baby New Year would go smack Old Man Winter out of his rocking chair and bring in Spring already.


----------



## h00dz

5 people listened to my crappy boy band mix :lol, I wonder who they are? I can account for 2, but the other 3 are a mystery


----------



## shelbster18

Can't wait to go back to the beach.


----------



## cuppy

Once again, looking through facebook and feeling terrible >_<

Why do I torture myself by looking through what people are doing with their lives..? People I don't even like! *ptooey* (angry spitting)


----------



## Owl-99

Some people are just not worth the effort.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Even on days I have extra energy, I end up sapped of all my powers by the nefarious Anxiety.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cuppy said:


> *ptooey* (angry spitting)


 youre too much!...too...much...cuteness!!! :eyes


----------



## CharmedOne

TenYears said:


> You know, as much as I hate her guts, my ex-wife really is a very, very attractive woman. Which explains how *when she started having affairs (before we got divorced) she was able to hook up with so many guys half her age. She was 40, and going out to clubs and bars with 20 year olds. During the week even. And coming home at 2 and 3 in the morning. And getting up at 5 to go to work as a school teacher.* *Who does that? Who? She's got to be possessed. Or something.*
> 
> I know that I'm better off without her. I know this. I. know. I'm. better. off. without. her. That is my mantra. I believe it. And if I don't I'm going to chant it over and over until I believe it.


Hypersexuality and decreased need for sleep are both symptoms of mania in bipolar disorder. That would partially explain, but not excuse, having affairs. And it certainly wasn't fair to you. Sorry. It really sucks to be cheated on.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

crimeclub said:


> DUH, everyone knows that!


 true 



crimeclub said:


> 5 siblings.


 thats rough...i can only imagine how difficult it must be for you


----------



## TenYears

CharmedOne said:


> Hypersexuality and decreased need for sleep are both symptoms of mania in bipolar disorder. That would partially explain, but not excuse, having affairs. And it certainly wasn't fair to you. Sorry. It really sucks to be cheated on.


Yeah, thanks, that probably explains a lot. It does suck to be cheated on, I even stayed with her in the same house while she was cheating on me, hoping, praying, that we could work things out. I'm so, so stupid. Anyway I'm up at 4:00 in the morning writing this, so maybe what you said about mania, maybe there's a lot of truth to that. I still don't understand my disease. Still learning.


----------



## cuppy

inna sense said:


> youre too much!...too...much...cuteness!!! :eyes











Not so cute when it gets in your eye!!



crimeclub said:


> On that uplifting note: Good night.


You're going to school now, you know what you want to do, and you're making something of yourself. That's what matters


----------



## moloko

Some people simply reveal crappy personalities and are not worth a moment of thought or consideration. Nothing new under the Sun, though.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Will having someone beat the living **** out of me snap me out of it? I wonder. It might just be the perfect motivation.


----------



## tea111red

I'd probably actually do better w/ an extrovert.


----------



## cuppy

AceEmoKid said:


> Will having someone beat the living **** out of me snap me out of it? I wonder. It might just be the perfect motivation.


*slappity-slap-slap*
Are you procrastinating on something? it's almost 3am, sleeeeeep.


----------



## AceEmoKid

cuppy said:


> *slappity-slap-slap*
> Are you procrastinating on something? it's almost 3am, sleeeeeep.


Eh, I didn't have any homework today. Insomnia and depressive mood.


----------



## cuppy

tea111red said:


> I'd probably actually do better w/ an extrovert.


How come?

I'm not sure which I'd be better with. Before I thought extrovert because it would be easier to open up to them (maybe??) but now I'm thinking introvert...?

well as long as we get along it wouldn't matter :b


----------



## cuppy

AceEmoKid said:


> Eh, I didn't have any homework today. Insomnia and depressive mood.


*slappity-get something warm to drink and curl up with a good book?-slap*

























*YAAAAWN*~


----------



## tea111red

cuppy said:


> How come?
> 
> I'm not sure which I'd be better with. Before I thought extrovert because it would be easier to open up to them (maybe??) but now I'm thinking introvert...?
> 
> well as long as we get along it wouldn't matter :b


I dunno, maybe they'd make me feel more wanted or liked and hold my interest longer.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cuppy said:


> Not so cute when it gets in your eye!!


you make me too bashful to come up with a witty reply to that...im also not sure what you mean exactly :b


----------



## Ally

Trying to decide if I want to go for a walk downtown and do some shopping today or not. On one hand it's probably really cold out and shopping kind of gives me anxiety :/ but on the other hand I'm almost out of multivitamins lol and I want to find one that's actually good..


----------



## eyes roll tears

true love is rare .... the best part of life ... is that wen u are in love ...true love


----------



## alienbird

Where Waldo is...

I can't find him.

;__;


----------



## minimized

Hmm, the dreams I have...


----------



## JustThisGuy

Don't think I'm good enough. Hope she likes my gift, despite.


----------



## cuppy

inna sense said:


> you make me too bashful to come up with a witty reply to that...im also not sure what you mean exactly :b


Oh, um I was talking about my spit....spit getting in your eye...lol it doesn't mean anything :b


----------



## Grog

When the **** will they finish servicing my car 
6 hours so far ****


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Figures, the one thing I love the most I have no talent in...


----------



## shelbster18

I wish that stupid word creep would die. I hate it with a passion. Die die die you son of a *****! :mum You're a stupid word and you don't deserve to live. *puts the word out of its misery* I tink it's dead. If only. :cry


----------



## Mittens76

I am thinking about my Spanish test tomorrow and dreading another day at the gym, I'm thinking about preparing myself a hot cocoa.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cuppy said:


> Oh, um I was talking about my spit....spit getting in your eye...lol it doesn't mean anything :b


 yeah...youre gonna see the reason why when theyre spitting in your eye


----------



## diamondheart89

So sore.


----------



## Kalliber

I fallen and i can't gets up


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I cant help the way i feel.. I feel like a bad person. Yet cant stop thinking about this?


----------



## KelsKels

Going to buy new makeup. I dont care how much it costs anymore.


----------



## TenYears

crimeclub said:


> "Previously on Lost..." I promise myself I will only hear that twice today.


Was such an awesome show. I'm debating in my head whether or not I should watch it a 3rd time. No. No, I won't. Really. I won't.


----------



## moloko

Do you know that moment when you start something and you already envision that you won't be able to be successful at it? Yeeeeaaah... Don't want to sound too negative, but I'm feeling it. Still I've gots to try it at least. Even if it makes me feel like crap by the end of it. I've gots to. And that is when Mr. Cobbett comes into play.

In another news, I have to take it easy with this one. Just don't be stupid and go down that road. It will amount to nothing. And remember it everytime it crosses my mind.


----------



## CharmedOne

inna sense said:


> i quoted CharmedOne in a thread and it didnt write the C and the O in capital letters...and this smilie  came out like this :d ...crazy bastids -_-


charmedone. Yeah, that's exactly why I made sure to capitalize the C and the O when I joined. :teeth



cuppy said:


> Not so cute when it gets in your eye!





inna sense said:


> you make me too bashful to come up with a witty reply to that...im also not sure what you mean exactly :b


*snort laughs*

Is that why your name is inna sense?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

CharmedOne said:


> charmedone. Yeah, that's exactly why I made sure to capitalize the C and the O when I joined. :teeth


 cool



CharmedOne said:


> Is that why your name is inna sense?


 i got the idea for this name from someone on a hip hop site...his user name was Inna Truth...and i was like, "i like that"...i dunno why i chose "sense" instead of "peace"...i had many user names here..."Moksha", "Shiva"...now you know...wasnt that hard, was it? :squeeze


----------



## probably offline

I am really creepy <(^O^<) (>^o^)> <(^O^<)


----------



## Slaeth

Can't find a job.. This is driving me insane. I really want to move out by summer, gahhhhhh.


----------



## PandaBearx

Will you be my valentine? :3 



I asked my two year old niece (whose favorite word is no) and she said yes. I think I died a little bit :'D you guys I have a valentine this year and she's adorable!! <3333


----------



## AceEmoKid

i guess my philosophy professor finally got around to grading my papers which are over 4 weeks old. i got some really bad grades on some (8/10), a few ok scores (8.8 and 9/10), and a couple of good scores (10/10). i was really hoping he would go easier on these writings. i put a lot of effort into them nonetheless, but i still ended up with a bad grade on some. i'll have to try extra hard on this week's writing. i calculated my grade just based off of those weekly essays, and i only have about a 91%, when i'm aiming closer for a 100%. this will definitely be more difficult than i thought.


----------



## shelbster18

It's snowing again today. o.o


----------



## TryingMara

Why is everything going wrong today?


----------



## LoveMissesG

How trifling it is to log on here & see ppl bash others posts or TROLL out of boredom. I had no idea so many folks with social anxiety were so miserable!

1/2 the people seem like they don't want to get better.


----------



## mishima

How can a human being be so hot!!! I wanna eat you alive


----------



## To22

I am so bad at this :sigh
must
get
_betterrr_
*dies*


----------



## dontwaitupforme

That's a lie. Look what I set out to do for you. Did I ask for anything from you? Not once. I wanted you... I thought you felt the same.


----------



## To22

game over man, game over


----------



## ASB20

Well, that didn't pan out.


----------



## AceEmoKid

there's barely anyone posting right now. how boring. i guess i'll have to sleep now, since i've been clicking through the same dead threads for what seems hours now.


----------



## beli mawr

More snow... if only it was snow I could use to make stuff... like a snow fort... bet the neighbors would be amused at that.


----------



## Kalliber

Glory and gore go hand in hand


----------



## h00dz

mark101 said:


> I'm thinking of changing my username, I don't like change but it's time


What would you change it too?


----------



## shelbster18

These rules and social norms we go by to me are all just technically an illusion. We're all brainwashed to follow them just because they're rules that someone made up. This is something I think about a lot. I mean, if it was socially acceptable to not smile in public, we'd all think it's not wrong because it's a rule that someone makes us follow and then the other person would follow it. Dating sites used to be socially unacceptable but now they're not. It's dumb and pointless that they were originally not acceptable in the first place since it's okay now. Why couldn't it have been fine in the first damn place if they were just going to make it acceptable later? Why does there constantly have to be even more change in this world adding all these stupid rules and then changing them again from being acceptable to being not acceptable and vice versa? Why can't everything that is harmless just be socially ****ing acceptable? We are seriously being brainwashed to think that this is okay and that's not okay and etc. Just stop with it already. >_< Society has enough **** to handle that they have to topple this all over it and add an extra weight of pressure for us to carry. It's unnecessary. I swear, if I could write a debate on this for an English course, I'd get really into the subject because I could go on and on. Nothing in this post justifies how ****ty it really is. Not even close. There are exceptions with some stuff but a lot of things out there, really? :sus


----------



## crimeclub

mark101 said:


> I have no idea, something that i'll regret no doubt, just seeing more and more users with 101, 102, 111, 202 after their name, dunno why that bugs me but it does. :teeth
> 
> EDIT: I'm not claiming to be the first 101 btw, it's not exactly original


You'd have to keep your avatar for a while to sustain your name-brand recognition if you changed your name. Maybe change it to Marky Mark.


----------



## MetalPearls

Depressed atm.. very sad. Head hurts. Arms feel light. Just feel like a mess right now..


----------



## millenniumman75

Let's everybody ignore me today...


----------



## P1e2

Time to do my PT and I did my walking and walked the dog. My good deed for the day and maybe for the year. Ok I walk my dog almost everyday. 

My hope for the future is to find employment that I am comfortable doing and right now my job is very social and it is not me and I want to hide out. :um :|

It even feels like high school to me or something and is this really bad to feel this way? I do try and put an effort in, but it is difficult. My first few jobs as a professional were better and did not remember that they were so overly social and like high school. 

Darn!! 

Will keep looking and trying for a job that I can succeed at:boogie


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

porn


----------



## Mittens76

I'm getting annoyed because I just finished writing a Valentine's Day poem for Spanish and now I keep reading everything in rhymes. :|


----------



## coeur_brise

"My funny valentine
Sweet comic valentine
You make me smile with my heart
Your looks are laughable
Unphotographable
Yet youre my favourite work of art"
are those lyrics bad? eh. I'm sleepy.


----------



## AceEmoKid

found out my roommate takes antidepressants, and has been for years. apparently she's got problems too, though she states that they're mild and associated mainly with family issues that started in high school, therefore she takes a low dosage. it's interesting that her personality hasn't been dampened by the medication, although i'm sure that the side effects differ depending on the individual and their reason for taking the medication. in fact, she exudes positivity, goes out with friends nearly every night, stays task oriented, maintains a 4.0 GPA, so on. 

however, this makes me feel weirdly competitive. it seems she is able to seem "all together," in fact excel in social expeditions, getting asked out by men everywhere she goes, being the prime student in all her classes, so on. 

yet here i am, complaining and feeling ****ty about myself; i could never get to that state of positivity, even if you covered me roses and gave me compliments at every turn. why is that i am broken? why am i not able to persevere? am i really that pathetic? 

it just sucks to compare. a site for social anxiety is nearly my life, and i still haven't found that support and motivation to permanently fix me. maybe pills make the difference. it seems to work for her. 

well, i'll see when i consult the psychiatrist tomorrow.


----------



## Sacrieur

AceEmoKid said:


> however, this makes me feel weirdly competitive. it seems she is able to seem "all together," in fact excel in social expeditions, getting asked out by men everywhere she goes, being the prime student in all her classes, so on.


You want to be asked out by men?


----------



## bluecrime

IT'S SO ****ING COLD AND WET! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH **** **** **** 
Or something like that&#8230; just glad I'm not in Devon though


----------



## Elad

why is it so hard to get the biscuit from the coffee cup to my mouth without at least a single drip.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Sacrieur said:


> You want to be asked out by men?


no; i was merely listing the symptoms of her "being together." i'd like to excel, or at least be proficient in social expeditions, however.


----------



## Monroee

Currently longing for summer. I feel so caged up in long pants, jackets and boots, and I'm sick to death of all this f'ing snow in the East right now. I have to go out and shovel in a moment. :|


----------



## TenYears

Knew I shouldn't have gone on bookface today. Post after post of sappy I-love-yous and plans for later on tonight. My sister posted a pic of her whole family sitting at the dining room table, a bottle of wine, chocolates and roses as the centerpiece. I'm happy for everyone, I really am...it's just so overdone.


----------



## TopDawgENT

*Food*


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## JustThisGuy

I think Broad City is on the level of Workaholics now, and it's first season pretty much just started.


----------



## rosecolored

I want pizza. Pizza would make me happy ;3;


----------



## shelbster18

This book made an unexpected turn. O_O


----------



## AceEmoKid

Damn, I lost the bet with myself. I predicted SAS would beat its "Most users ever online" today, just like it did last Valentine's Day.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

I'm thinking about how I want high school to be over because I hate it so freaking much because of my anxiety.


----------



## mattmc

Honey child don't need no man.


----------



## Ineko

TenYears said:


> You know, as much as I hate her guts, my ex-wife really is a very, very attractive woman. Which explains how when she started having affairs (before we got divorced) she was able to hook up with so many guys half her age. She was 40, and going out to clubs and bars with 20 year olds. During the week even. And coming home at 2 and 3 in the morning. And getting up at 5 to go to work as a school teacher. Who does that? Who? She's got to be possessed. Or something.
> 
> I know that I'm better off without her. I know this. I. know. I'm. better. off. without. her. That is my mantra. I believe it. And if I don't I'm going to chant it over and over until I believe it.


damn, I need whats in her water and some spinach *pumps arms*


----------



## Ineko

Fought in public around my kid, and fighting in house.
I'm either going to kill the ****er or myself getting sick of this ****
and I'm angry whice means I want to spend money lol!


oh and I bought goose *drools


----------



## nml

sauk has disappeared. what the deuce.


----------



## diamondheart89

I've had it with winter. And snow. I want to go out shopping, jogging, smelling the flowers... but there's a foot of snow everywhere.


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> Fought in public around my kid, and fighting in house.
> I'm either going to kill the ****er or myself getting sick of this ****
> and I'm angry whice means I want to spend money lol!
> 
> oh and I bought goose *drools


Please don't go and kill anyone. Including yourself. Please don't even joke about it. I told you what ya need to do, but will ya listen to me? Nooooooooo. You're too big for yer britches to listen to some guy telling you what to do.

And no more goose for you young lady! Don't make me come over there & grab the bottle out of your hand. I won't drink if you won't. Deal?


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm thinking I need to learn to let the past go. For the past week or more I've been beating myself up over things that happened at least 2 years ago


----------



## shelbster18

I've been more anxious lately obsessing over myself more because of the negative comments I get about myself. :/ Doesn't help that some guy judges me on POF by telling me I look sad in my pics. Yea, like a girl really wants to hear that. Don't know if guys tell me these things to piss me off or because they really mean them or what. Even a shy guy tells me I'm shy. How obviously hypocritical. A shy person would know better than to point that out. :roll


----------



## LoveMissesG

I need a sex buddy, but don't want to end up pregnant by a loser/somebody I'd never date.


----------



## Citrine

My grandma won toilet paper and a garbage can from bingo this week. Told our family to take it home now while she is still alive because she thinks no one will want her stuff after she passes away.....???


----------



## blue2

LoveMissesG said:


> I need a sex buddy, but don't want to end up pregnant by a loser/somebody I'd never date.


this comment made me lol...do you know how to identify a loser...?


----------



## cafune

Ouch, ouch, ouch. I miss you.


----------



## MuckyMuck

shelbster18 said:


> I've been more anxious lately obsessing over myself more because of the negative comments I get about myself. :/ Doesn't help that some guy judges me on POF by telling me I look sad in my pics. Yea, like a girl really wants to hear that. Don't know if guys tell me these things to piss me off or because they really mean them or what. Even a shy guy tells me I'm shy. How obviously hypocritical. *A shy person would know better than to point that out*. :roll


True, he must of been a phony shy guy. The bawstard!

I was just thinking, i wrote in a thread how i dont like happy endings, then nearly cried because the movie i just watched didnt have one. Typical.


----------



## Slaeth

Ugh, why would you take a shot of something that consists of vodka, mayo and tabasco sauce... That's disgusting. And moreover, think that _your_ stomach could handle it. Then complain to me about how **** you feel.


----------



## Kalliber

LoveMissesG said:


> I need a sex buddy, but don't want to end up pregnant by a loser/somebody I'd never date.


Gurl you need jesus


----------



## Kalliber

I'm coming back less often to sas and all these comments, yall b having me scurred


----------



## Noll

Tasty pizza.


----------



## Stilla

MuckyMuck said:


> True, he must of been a phony shy guy. The bawstard!
> 
> *I was just thinking, i wrote in a thread how i dont like happy endings, then nearly cried because the movie i just watched didnt have one. Typical.*


...Reading this I thought you meant a different kind of happy ending so it took me a while to understand this post.


----------



## MetalPearls

It's amazing how much the sun hurts my eyes after being indoors so long..


----------



## DisneyMisfit

I really hope I don't have to share my birthday with my nephew again this year. It sucks having to spend your birthday listening to a bunch of little kids screaming.


----------



## Ineko

ineverwipe said:


> I'm thinking I need to learn to let the past go. For the past week or more I've been beating myself up over things that happened at least 2 years ago


Leave it all behind ya
Live in the now


----------



## Slaeth

Sigh, I've gone and done it again. Lovely.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

that i should send friend requests to people i recognize from here since i came back and started posting regularly...ill do it tomorrow cuz im too lazy now...and cuz i said it today i might not even want to do it tomorrow :boogie


----------



## cmed

don't ever play Nickelback again :wife I will mutilate this keyboard I swear it I will


----------



## AceEmoKid

Ughhhh watching gameplay and cutscenes from the Last of Us: Left Behind DLC. So good. Neeeeeeeeeed.


----------



## Ally

Still haven't found my camera. When will this nightmare ennnnnnd??? :/ I need it. Keep thinking about all the pictures I've missed out on taking. Really weird it hasn't turned up...


----------



## twitchy666

Jsin94 said:


> How to heal my vocal chords. My voice has been cracking bad.


maybe I've been like that for a long time. No way to know. Maybe I seem fragile


----------



## OwlGirl

Just leave me alone, and let me be happy.


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm thinking I can't wait for this week to be over already


----------



## cmed

Shoveling snow should be a winter Olympics sport. I wouldn't compete. I wouldn't watch it either. Come to think of it, it totally shouldn't be.


----------



## moloko

Online dating sites are awkward as ****... I don't know how you guys can do it. Feels so unnatural.


----------



## Citrine

Just been feeling very off...not that I ever had it together before.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Too embarrassed to go outside and get dinner.


----------



## MetalPearls

how annoyed I am at.... something. I'm thinking just how dumb our planet really is...


----------



## probably offline

I've been so busy reading and studying the past three days. I've decided to take this day "off", and it feels so weird. Like I should feel guilty and stressed about it, even though I have no reason to. I'm usually very good at doing nothing with a a pretty clear conscience. Maybe some coffee and candy will get me in a decadent mood. Maybe some twink porn.


----------



## Hekate

I'm not going to take that bartending job, too shady.


----------



## Stilla

Who's/what/why/when/where is stalking my profile?


----------



## NomadicWonder

...what your thinking right now.


----------



## hammerfast

i'm thinking if that tall blonde woman with blue eyes was my wife , she would probably be desperate to please me , but not that I can see she's desperate


----------



## Ladysoul

I think I have a phobia of going to bed early


----------



## TryingMara

Glad we're getting an early start, but I'm sleepy.


----------



## PandaBearx

I *will* start my homework and I refuse to procrastinate!!!


----------



## mattmc

That career seems very pleasant. All I'd have to do get involved is change myself completely.


----------



## Marakunda

Would guzzling a cocktail of bleach, Windex, and bathroom cleaner, then laying down and dying hurt? Probably, right?

I have funny thoughts.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Marakunda said:


> Would guzzling a cocktail of bleach, Windex, and bathroom cleaner, then laying down and dying hurt? Probably, right?
> 
> I have funny thoughts.


Worse, it probably wouldn't kill you, just leave you horribly ****ed up.

I take things are pretty bad at the moment?


----------



## Marakunda

TicklemeRingo said:


> I take things are pretty bad at the moment?


I figured since bleach is sorta "acidic" it would probably eat away my insides over time. Slowly killing me. Yeah, things are pretty bad. I've been having suicidal thoughts since yesterday. Doesn't help that I'm only making it worse by subjecting myself to people. Making myself feel hateful again. That's never good. Swallowing the stuff under the sink isn't the only "method" I've been thinking of either. :|

Totally having a panic attack now. 
Don't worry. I'll get over it.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Oh, just thinking about how stupid I am. I've been trying to pick up a book I ordered online for weeks. Every time I go in, they don't recognize the order number or even the book name. Then today I finally go in with the confirmation email printed out.

Apparently I caused a lot of confusion, and my order has been bouncing back and forth between the bookstore and the mail room -- I had ordered it on a site not affiliated specifically with my school, yet somehow I thought I had to list the address of the bookstore and pick it up through their "online order" section of the store. The person who was helping me even called the mailroom and printed out an exchange of confused emails she had between her and the mail guy: "It is addressed to us, don't know why, but it needs to be delivered to the student's box."

I'm so dumb. I don't have any common sense. I never had common sense.



Marakunda said:


> I figured since bleach is sorta "acidic" it would probably eat away my insides over time. Slowly killing me. Yeah, things are pretty bad. I've been having suicidal thoughts since yesterday. Doesn't help that I'm only making it worse by subjecting myself to people. Making myself feel hateful again. That's never good. Swallowing the stuff under the sink isn't the only "method" I've been thinking of either. :|
> 
> Totally having a panic attack now.
> Don't worry. I'll get over it.


:squeeze


----------



## mattmc

Whenever someone describes themselves as a good person I think, "Wow. Wonder what it's like to be able to say that about yourself. Does it feel good? I bet it feels good. Too bad I'll never experience it."


----------



## TenYears

Wishing that I lived in Austin, TX. Such a cool place to live, Barton Springs, music festivals year round, 6th St (tho it's not what it used to be), Mount Bonnell, Lake Travis. All that, and then there's a beautiful young lady I really want to meet :b:b:b


----------



## PandaBearx

Marakunda said:


> I figured since bleach is sorta "acidic" it would probably eat away my insides over time. Slowly killing me. Yeah, things are pretty bad. I've been having suicidal thoughts since yesterday. Doesn't help that I'm only making it worse by subjecting myself to people. Making myself feel hateful again. That's never good. Swallowing the stuff under the sink isn't the only "method" I've been thinking of either. :|
> 
> Totally having a panic attack now.
> Don't worry. I'll get over it.


 hang in there marakunda. :squeeze


----------



## ineverwipe

I have to poop


----------



## Marakunda

I want to be like Link from Zelda. He's so brave, selfless, and heroic. Guy's an inspiration. Like any other boy, growing up, all I wanted to be was a hero.

It seems to be a man, you have to just deal with ****. I wish bravery was something I could have. Things would be so much easier. To have the ability to "just roll with" things would be so amazing. I envy other guys like that *so* much. I have to take up issue with everything. And be so bothered/scared by everything. Why?


----------



## mattmc

Marakunda said:


> I want to be like Link from Zelda. He's so brave, selfless, and heroic. Guy's an inspiration. Like any other boy, growing up, all I wanted to be was a hero.
> 
> It seems to be a man, you have to just deal with ****. I wish bravery was something I could have. Things would be so much easier. To have the ability to "just roll with" things would be so amazing. I envy other guys like that *so* much. I have to take up issue with everything. And be so bothered/scared by everything. Why?


You're likely a Highly Sensitive Person like me.

"HSPs are hardwired differently than the rest of the population. Researchers from Stony Brook University in New York and Southwest University in China have found that people with the trait take longer to make decisions, need more time alone to think, and are generally more conscientious about things like remembering birthdays. Their study, recently published in the journal Social Cognitive and Affective Neuroscience, also found that HSP subjects undergoing an MRI have greater activity in areas of the brain concerned with high-order visual processing, with participants spending longer examining photographs given to them while they underwent the test, and in general paying closer attention to detail than non-HSPs. What's more, a significant percentage of other species - including dogs, fish, and various primates - also display this sensitivity trait."


----------



## LoveMissesG

blue2 said:


> this comment made me lol...do you know how to identify a loser...?


A deadbeat, someone who's unemployed & would just abandon me.


----------



## LoveMissesG

It's getting warmer out which means ppl will be out & about socializing more & I'll be stuck inside the house with Lyme disease


----------



## Ineko

I don't want to measure and portion my food and wait an hour to eat with prep and cooking and god the clean up!!

screw that, ill find another way around "eating healthy" 
I can't eat most of these foods anyways...

*nukes left over pizza*


----------



## TryingMara

Looks+personality+social skills= triple threat

Too bad I lack them all.


----------



## fineline

lonely as ****


----------



## Taaylah

It's always a mistake for me to go back and read old posts of mine. It makes me want to delete them all because they're stupid and embarrass me. In a week I'll probably think this post is stupid and delete it too.


----------



## Dissonance

Is everything a lie who do I believe? I am stuck between two evils and one of them is right right?


----------



## False Protagonist

I hate always being blamed and criticized for everything. I try my best not to piss off people but it's always inevitable. These people for instance, when things go wrong or not according to their expectations, I get blamed. They always target me. Once they were saying **** about someone else and I tried to stop it so then people started saying **** about me instead. And they think I'm insane.


----------



## AceEmoKid

How the **** do people make music synthetically/electronically? I downloaded a royalty free sound library that features 1 note per file described by unique combinations of instrument, speed, mezzo/forte, and of course pitch. Over hundreds of files of just cello and double bass notes. This is insane. I need to learn how to read and write musical notations, including being able to formulate melodies in my head according to their pitch...otherwise I'll waste too much time testing out notes one by one to see what fits best in sequence. UGH. I can't do this.


----------



## crimeclub

AceEmoKid said:


> How the **** do people make music synthetically/electronically? I downloaded a royalty free sound library that features 1 note per file described by unique combinations of instrument, speed, mezzo/forte, and of course pitch. Over hundreds of files of just cello and double bass notes. This is insane. I need to learn how to read and write musical notations, including being able to formulate melodies in my head according to their pitch...otherwise I'll waste too much time testing out notes one by one to see what fits best in sequence. UGH. I can't do this.


That's not exactly the easiest way to go about it, soft synths are what you need.


----------



## AceEmoKid

crimeclub said:


> That's not exactly the easiest way to go about it, soft synths are what you need.


I'm not looking to spend money (I just downloaded the sound library for free) -- I primarily record all my music. I'm only trying synthesized/electronic music as an experiment, to see how hard it is compared to recording music. Apparently, for someone like me who is used to improvisational trial-and-error, it is very challenging.


----------



## crimeclub

AceEmoKid said:


> I'm not looking to spend money (I just downloaded the sound library for free) -- I primarily record all my music. I'm only trying synthesized/electronic music as an experiment, to see how hard it is compared to recording music. Apparently, for someone like me who is used to improvisational trial-and-error, it is very challenging.


Well if you don't mind downloading illegally you wont need to spend a dime on software that costs hundreds and even thousands of dollars, but that's up to you. I can't imagine making electronic music with single note files. But yeah the more you spend the easier it's going to be, like if you put money into actual hardware like a good synth controller, like I've put thousands into my set up so things run pretty smoothly.

I'm more experienced with recording instruments, but the last few years I've gotten into soft synths and it's pretty amazing, electronic music is overwhelming with how many options you have, if you have a lot of good soft synths then the sounds you can make are almost infinite, it's pretty fun if you have some good software. Good luck in your musical journey!


----------



## burgerchuckie

Teen Wolf.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I wonder what we did in animation class today. I slept in and missed it (somewhat purposely). Hopefully we didn't actually learn anything important.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> I wonder what we did in animation class today. I slept in and missed it (somewhat purposely). Hopefully we didn't actually learn anything important.


It was bomb defusing the test will have a real life bomb and you have to do it correct or you all perish.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> It was bomb defusing the test will have a real life bomb and you have to do it correct or you all perish.


I'd skip testing day too, in that case.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> I'd skip testing day too, in that case.


Too late it would attached to your heart.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> Too late it would attached to your heart.


What is this, a Saw movie?


----------



## PandaBearx

I hope my professor doesn't call on me today, jinx knock on wood, he's been looking at me quite allot when he asks for answers. I know them too, it's just when people call on me in class I tend to lose the answer and my mind goes blank. I'm feeling today is the day for public embarrassment. \(^_^)/ hopefully it won't go too bad.


----------



## coeur_brise

bam, hitting right there in the feels. Not sure what to do about it, my gosh, this game is straining and the king/queen is threatened. castle that king baby, it's all you can do at this point.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I wonder if I could be on King of the Nerds if I didn't have GAD/SAD. Hrm.


----------



## housebunny

:lol


----------



## Ineko

damnit my buzz is going away, and lamp you suck you temptress!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

that Loki should be given a slice of pizza!


----------



## AceEmoKid

How did I end up there? Not in the grand scheme, my existence, which is a thousand times more perplexing and thus untouchable, but in that classroom? I woke up drowsy and dazed, a hollow mind balanced atop a heavy body, my 16th hour of sleep in a 24 hour span completed -- yet somehow my muscle memory pulled me along the path to Philosophical Inquiry. Walking, I do not recall consciously appealing to my rational side, "go to school; it's worth the GPA in the long term." Nothing pressed into my mind: "you need school to get a degree, and a degree to increase your probability to get hired for a desirable job, and a job to provide business and income to sustain superficial living" with the unrelenting echo at every step. So I suspect it was just ingrained routine at work. Because I lost faith in that reasoning absent in play long ago. It's no longer something I desire for personal fulfillment so much as conditioned common sense to ensure my survival. Why do I still give into that common sense? Probably for security, fear of change, doubt that what I truly desire will be safe or even worth the trouble. With my attitude and unstable nature, it's likely that if I pursue my true desire, it won't reap many benefits. Rather, it could horribly backfire. Hum.


----------



## Citrine

JustThisGuy said:


> I wonder if I could be on King of the Nerds if I didn't have GAD/SAD. Hrm.


I sense great potential in you.

And also, there's some weird noises coming from my closet...:afr


----------



## JustThisGuy

Citrine said:


> I sense great potential in you.
> 
> And also, there's some weird noises coming from my closet...:afr


It's me!


----------



## Citrine

JustThisGuy said:


> It's me!


Then quiet down in there please. I'm tryin to sleep. :no


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I'd really like to have this shirt.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Citrine said:


> Then quiet down in there please. I'm tryin to sleep. :no


Sorry. ...you have tiny clothes. :blank


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

It's been awhile since I last took my meds... oops.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> I'd really like to have this shirt.


Me too! Even tho I have no idea who that is :lol


----------



## fineline

this queue needs to pop.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I have to go pick up my medication refill and then later to my nephew's basketball game which unfortunately requires me to.. *gulp* go outside today.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

burgerchuckie said:


> Me too! Even tho I have no idea who that is :lol


 That, my good sir, is the one and only Action Bas+ard


----------



## loophole

Bipolar. Pneumonia. No hug no kiss.. Very sick and tired


----------



## TryingMara

I'd give just about anything to look like that. Why am I torturing myself? I feel sick.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Youtube has some weird videos.


----------



## shelbster18

What type you're thinking about right now.  lmao


----------



## loophole

Wtf did I do.... To deserve this. Home with Pneumonia while wife went on a hotel adventure with friends. Already verified with. One of the other wife's husbands... Seriously what married human does this ****


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I'm glad it's over with.


----------



## TryingMara

Why do you constantly focus on looks even in areas where it holds no relevance? You say people are put under too much pressure to look a certain way, yet it's always the thing you focus on first and the most. You even root for people who are attractive and seem to resent those who you deem aren't attractive, when you know nothing else about them. You have no idea how hearing you constantly fawn over others' beauty chips away at me a little more each time.


----------



## Ally

I'm happy that I got done work early today and am off for the next two days. Feel like I need to do something meaningful with my time.. like get a haircut lol


----------



## moloko

When you expose yourself too much, you run the risk of being an idiot. 

Lesson not learned. Let the next time come, may it be in a long time.


----------



## mattmc

I was at Costco. This dude reminded me of my old friend Kevin. I thought about walking up to him and hugging him, pretending it was Kevin...


----------



## lockS

Ok, enough procrastinating. Now I'm going to focus on finishing this book for a class.


----------



## Citrine

I probably shouldn't have this site up while studying all the time. This procrastinating is getting pretty ridiculous. :no


----------



## JustThisGuy

What is this?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Ally said:


> and am off for the next two days.


Youre always off work!


----------



## AceEmoKid

It's a really beautiful morning. I woke up to hear the crows cawing and the sun shining outside my window, little sunbeams illuminating portions of the shadowed room. If I tilt my head slightly, the sun glimmers just above my eyeline...it reminds me of days I'd play at my piano at home, with the window above me flooding in late afternoon sunlight. I really wish I could skip my next couple classes -- not just because I'm lazy, but because I've rarely encountered a morning where it felt....nice to wake up. Even if I only got 3 hours of sleep and it's my earliest day schedule of the week. I really wish it was vacation, and I was free to just walk around outside or go hiking.


----------



## Ineko

Rodeo is coming up next month, my birthday month and damnit I want to go to the carnival. I haven't been to one since I was much younger and my dad was alive.
I NEED TO GO DAMNIT!


----------



## Mousey9

...


----------



## Ally

inna sense said:


> Youre always off work!


Haha maybe it just seems like that because I always post about it :b Mondays and Tuesdays, baby


----------



## AceEmoKid

It's bothering me that I am a horrible friend and bad at correspondence (perhaps plain lazy?). I let everyone down eventually. But I will try to make a turnaround....sooner or later. Maybe I just wasn't meant to have friends. I like my friends but I make them all feel bad or like I hate them because I forget to contact them on a regular basis. I need to learn to stop being selfish at the cost of others' feelings. I've been struggling with that my entire life.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Ally said:


> Haha maybe it just seems like that because I always post about it :b Mondays and Tuesdays, baby


 ha, yeah :b ...what do you usually do on your days off?...besides post on SAS.


----------



## Ally

inna sense said:


> ha, yeah :b ...what do you usually do on your days off?...besides post on SAS.


Besides post on SAS? You mean such things exist?  lol

Nothing exciting.. usually go for walks, shopping, watch marathons of my favourite shows, bake cookies and do damage control on my room because I let it get really messy during the week when I work. I'm boring, I know

What do you do on your off days?


----------



## Ineko

I wish I could learn to swim, I need a non impact workout


----------



## shelbster18

I want to start making arts and crafts but I'm not that creative. I have some cardboard in my room but don't know what to make with it. T_T I just think it would be nice to make something for once. Plus, it could be a gift to myself. ^_^


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Ally said:


> Besides post on SAS? You mean such things exist?  lol
> 
> Nothing exciting.. usually go for walks, shopping, watch marathons of my favourite shows, bake cookies and do damage control on my room because I let it get really messy during the week when I work. I'm boring, I know
> 
> What do you do on your off days?


thats not boring...those sound like good ways to spend your time...and for me...everyday is a day off cuz i dont work...im in a psychiatric hospital right now and all i do is talk to the other patients or go online :blank

*wants her to bake him cookies*


----------



## Persephone The Dread

me: 'oh no, I have an obvious type?'

male friend: 'well you don't go for typically handsome guys'

hahaha, ahh. :')


----------



## Ally

inna sense said:


> thats not boring...those sound like good ways to spend your time...and for me...everyday is a day off cuz i dont work...im in a psychiatric hospital right now and all i do is talk to the other patients or go online :blank
> 
> *wants her to bake him cookies*


Aw, well I'm sure your days aren't boring either. You probably meet lots of interesting people!

*hands over a red velvet cookie* they are the best ones I bake... straight from the Pillsbury package lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Ally said:


> Aw, well I'm sure your days aren't boring either. You probably meet lots of interesting people!
> 
> *hands over a red velvet cookie* they are the best ones I bake... straight from the Pillsbury package lol


yeah, there are a lot of interesting people here...and only a few where you can really tell there's something wrong with them...the rest are like poeple you already know in your own life... *takes cookie* ...thanks :b


----------



## JustThisGuy

I keep missing you. Take that as you will.


----------



## gilt

It's a great day for Nantucket :heart


----------



## Kalliber

Ugh i want tomorrow to get over with


----------



## AceEmoKid

Bunch of guys walked past my door right after I entered my room from the shower. After a minute of rowdiness, one of the guys went right up to my closed door and banged all over it, and then made these humping noises. All the guys burst out laughing. 

Really. I didn't realize how ****ing immature and disrespectful some people still are at age 18+. This is our living area. Would they still act like obstreperous hooligans if they were, say, living in an apartment building?


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Wish I could have some mcdonalds! 
Owell I ordered chinese takeaway yday still have some egg fried rice OM NOM NOM


----------



## Ally

I need to get a haircut. Can just saying it make it happen? No? :cry


----------



## Wirt

Lock it, fill it, call it, find it, view it, code it, jam-unlock it


----------



## nml

FunkyMonkey said:


> Wish I could have some mcdonalds!
> Owell I ordered chinese takeaway yday still have some egg fried rice OM NOM NOM


mmm chinese. bean sprouts, water chestnuts, kimmoman, noodles, chilli bean sauce, mirin....NOM NOM NOM indeed


----------



## PlayerOffGames

"and if you fail i wont"

and the worst part is its alllll real ---___---'''


----------



## Ineko

I wish I didn't go over those old photos and found ones of him and I being happy.
now all my memories have you in them and why do you make me cry so much!!


----------



## AceEmoKid

That was not a very fun midterm.

30 multiple choice questions, 4 short answers that had to be at least a page long in length each (I ended up with 5 pages total, though I write very tiny), plus a midterm course evaluation sheet.

Finished with 15 minutes to spare (90 minutes allotted).


----------



## pavane ivy

If I feel like watching a movie & if so, what kind?


----------



## Citrine

Sleep...must


----------



## Tibble

I can't even put into words what I'm feeling. There is so much going on inside that is getting too difficult to process. I think I'm gonna go to bed. Yeah that's a good idea. A temporary escape..


----------



## dexlab

I'm thinking that I feel guilty for calling in sick to work even though I genuinely am ill.


----------



## diamondheart89

nom NOM NOM. ^_^


----------



## SHERains

I can't swim..stop making me.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I received a bill in the mail a week or two ago and lost it. Now I'm worrying about it.


----------



## Citrine

Me: Opens container for lunch.
(Everyone looks up) (knew what was coming)
Coworker: "....psssss, did someone just fart?"
Me: "..............ugh, sorry -_-". Leaves room, head down.


----------



## JakeBoston1000

I wouldn't mind banging the girl that just quoted me in another thread.


----------



## pavane ivy

About where to go to look for work tomorrow.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I think my efforts at trying to be social make me sound like I have a terminal illness or plan to commit suicide. I'm not stopping though. Not yet.


----------



## A Void Ant

I'm not going to be that guy who swoops in and takes you away from someone else! I have a conscience (unfortunately). I want a clean, even playing field. But it's okay, I know we are both fond of each other regardless. I _know_ it. And to me you will always be someone special who deserves to be happy, someone who helped me become a better person, more awake than ever. So, my dear, perhaps in another life our lips meet.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Only a few more episodes of Chobits to go. Last one almost made me teary-eyed (Minoru's persocom, Yuzuki, loses all the data pertaining to his deceased sister, but Minoru realizes he has to let go of his past, and that no one, not even a highly intelligent robot, can replace his sister). I wonder if I should save the last trio of episodes to marathon on the weekend, or just watch them all now....But I hate it when I complete a series. I just feel so empty. ;_; Although I could always watch it again...though it isn't the same experience.


----------



## cuppy

AceEmoKid said:


> Bunch of guys walked past my door right after I entered my room from the shower. After a minute of rowdiness, one of the guys went right up to my closed door and banged all over it, and then made these humping noises. All the guys burst out laughing.
> 
> Really. I didn't realize how ****ing immature and disrespectful some people still are at age 18+. This is our living area. Would they still act like obstreperous hooligans if they were, say, living in an apartment building?


Can you report those yucky people to like..the people in charge of the dorm? That kind of behavior makes for an environment where people don't feel safe :c
(at least me >_<)


----------



## GotAnxiety

I can't believe I cured myself 28.5 years of suffering with a serious brain dysfunction. 

It like im getting let out of a prison sentence. I have awaken and im born again this is so unreal their is a whole other dimensions to life it is unprofound.

Funny things happen by accident or maybe it was ment to happen sooner or later im just happy. Im glad im more mature. So i can be a better person and make wiser choice for the future.


----------



## Ally

I should probably go to bed. If I fall asleep by 12 I will get like 6.5 hours. Not enough for me but it could be worse


----------



## TenYears

I don't wanna go to work tomorrow. Gotta get up at 4:30. Dear God, no one is up at that hour. The drunks have gone home from the bars hours ago. Only people out are cops. Least I got off at 2:30. God I gotta find a better job.


----------



## alienbird

Somewhere over the rainbow
way 
up 
high


----------



## mattmc

Please forgive my broken soul.


----------



## Ineko

I feel hideous, tomorrow I better damn site get to get out and get my 5k in


----------



## housebunny

I'm hangry


----------



## mattmc

Remind myself that I'm a highly sensitive person.. it helps. The idea that this is how I am... not the broken I became.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I am not a very good person at all. Lacking in intelligence, skill, and drive. Limited empathy. Emotion channeled exclusively to the same, exhausted, narrow scope of causes, the majority of other causes remaining untouched. Confused constantly, and thus spurred to inertia and indecisiveness. Very little awareness of the surroundings, due to poor spacial awareness, and current events, being too absorbed in selfish trivialities. No common sense. Poor mathematical/computational skills. Many interests but no drive to pursue any to full depth. Mixes up anything from gestures in social situations to directional orientation. No survival skills to speak of. Finds refuge in words, yet sorely lacks aptitude. Selfish. Dumb. Pitiful.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I have a hankering for adventure.


----------



## Marakunda

I really wish I had the social skills and the money to buy alcohol/drugs.

****in anxiety.


----------



## cmed

hiccups... go aw...ay ... damn it!


----------



## pavane ivy

I feel like going back to sleep... I'm such a lazy ******* lol.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I wish bank accounts were less complicated.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

I couldn't hold onto a friend even if they were glued to my hands.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> I am not a very good person at all. Lacking in intelligence, skill, and drive. Limited empathy. Emotion channeled exclusively to the same, exhausted, narrow scope of causes, the majority of other causes remaining untouched. Confused constantly, and thus spurred to inertia and indecisiveness. Very little awareness of the surroundings, due to poor spacial awareness, and current events, being too absorbed in selfish trivialities. No common sense. Poor mathematical/computational skills. Many interests but no drive to pursue any to full depth. Mixes up anything from gestures in social situations to directional orientation. No survival skills to speak of. Finds refuge in words, yet sorely lacks aptitude. Selfish. Dumb. Pitiful.


Hmph I leave for vacation and you say things like that? I think that we are imperfect human beings so you shouldn't be so harsh on yourself. I can't do math for **** but I will try to excel in it. You need to lighten up or else you will take your username for your real self.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> Hmph I leave for vacation and you say things like that? I think that we are imperfect human beings so you shouldn't be so harsh on yourself. I can't do math for **** but I will try to excel in it. You need to lighten up or else you will take your username for your real self.


Oh, so it was a vacation now, and not a permanent leave? Interesting. To say the least, I am a little relieved, since texting is not the best method of communication.

Originally the "emo" part of my username is just something everyone else called me. I see now that it was with good reason.

I am just pointing out what I see in myself. It's better to get it all out than go through my days internalizing my self loathing and pretending I am ok with myself. I recognize I am a flawed human being, like all others have flaws, so why does it matter that I choose to write them out?


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> Oh, so it was a vacation now, and not a permanent leave? Interesting. To say the least, I am a little relieved, since texting is not the best method of communication.
> 
> Originally the "emo" part of my username is just something everyone else called me. I see now that it was with good reason.
> 
> I am just pointing out what I see in myself. It's better to get it all out than go through my days internalizing my self loathing and pretending I am ok with myself. I recognize I am a flawed human being, like all others have flaws, so why does it matter that I choose to write them out?


I see okay my bad I will hush then express yourself as you like.

:O You hated my texts? To be honest the other reason was just plain boredom. But meh I rather be angry then bored :yes


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> I see okay my bad I will hush then express yourself as you like.
> 
> :O You hated my texts? To be honest the other reason was just plain boredom. But meh I rather be angry then bored :yes


Oh I didn't hate your texts. I just meant that I don't think texting is the best method to hold meaningful conversations and maintain a friendship. It's just really difficult to remember to text back, plus it takes forever to type something out.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> Oh I didn't hate your texts. I just meant that I don't think texting is the best method to hold meaningful conversations and maintain a friendship. It's just really difficult to remember to text back, plus it takes forever to type something out.


I feel you on so many levels it's almost harassment.


----------



## AceEmoKid

what the bloody hell is going on i wake up with 10 notifications (which is, like, 10 more than i normally get when i log in) and now all this **** why

I was wrong about Yesterday. _Today_ is the day is the day is the day.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> I feel you on so many levels it's almost harassment.


damn that's hawt


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> what the bloody hell is going on i wake up with 10 notifications (which is, like, 10 more than i normally get when i log in) and now all this **** why
> 
> I was wrong about Yesterday. _Today_ is the day is the day is the day.


Wtf is the day.

Someone is popular.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> Wtf is the day.
> 
> Someone is popular.


like 9/10 were quote notifications from you.
and today is the day is the day is the day.
i am sorry for confusing you. 
i think i wrote that today is the day post originally in the random thread, so it seems very out of context in this thread; apologies.
i cannot divulge my plans to mere mortals such as thou.


----------



## gnomealone

housebunny said:


> I'm hangry


 me too if that is defined as:1) the want/need to socialize with a small group of friends doing nothing in particular
2) anger at the impossibility of the above.


If it ever makes the dictionary, you get credit for the word:lol(not trying to be a jerk, btw)


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> like 9/10 were quote notifications from you.
> and today is the day is the day is the day.
> i am sorry for confusing you.
> i think i wrote that today is the day post originally in the random thread, so it seems very out of context in this thread; apologies.
> i cannot divulge my plans to mere mortals such as thou.












I just love you that much kiddo


----------



## mattmc

AceEmoKid said:


> *I am not a very good person at all*. Lacking in intelligence, skill, and drive. Limited empathy. Emotion channeled exclusively to the same, exhausted, narrow scope of causes, the majority of other causes remaining untouched. Confused constantly, and thus spurred to inertia and indecisiveness. Very little awareness of the surroundings, due to poor spacial awareness, and current events, being too absorbed in selfish trivialities. No common sense. Poor mathematical/computational skills. Many interests but no drive to pursue any to full depth. Mixes up anything from gestures in social situations to directional orientation. No survival skills to speak of. Finds refuge in words, yet sorely lacks aptitude. Selfish. Dumb. Pitiful.


Know the feeling.

I tell myself that inside me there is this potential... be it a book, movie, or some other kind of art. And that someday a technology might arise that will unlock it. That brings it out of me and into the world. This is my sincere hope.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> I just love you that much kiddo


today is the day i realized that acting like a ****ing idiot on SAS is the best way to get a flood of quote notifications.

but that much was obvious. it's not part of my secret plan at all.



mattmc said:


> Know the feeling.
> 
> I tell myself that inside me there is this potential... be it a book, movie, or some other kind of art. And that someday a technology might arise that will unlock it. That brings it out of me and into the world. This is my sincere hope.


technology is awesome, but do not believe for one second that you did not have the ability to do something amazing before it comes along. technology just makes it easier. i know that you can make a change, right now, if you really make it your top priority. the earlier you start practicing art, writing, etc, the better you will become, and the closer you will be to making a masterpiece. but even the feat of writing a book or working on a movie is amazing in itself. have fun.


----------



## mattmc

AceEmoKid said:


> technology is awesome, but do not believe for one second that you did not have the ability to do something amazing before it comes along. technology just makes it easier. i know that you can make a change, right now, if you really make it your top priority. the earlier you start practicing art, writing, etc, the better you will become, and the closer you will be to making a masterpiece. but even the feat of writing a book or working on a movie is amazing in itself. have fun.


Too much scared. =[

There is an episode of Tales From The Darkside called The Satanic Piano. The piano can extract part of your soul creating a beautiful song that was inside of you. That's all I want. What is uniquely me to manifest into something great.. even if it was only one time.


----------



## AceEmoKid

mattmc said:


> Too much scared. =[
> 
> There is an episode of Tales From The Darkside called The Satanic Piano. The piano can extract part of your soul creating a beautiful song that was inside of you. That's all I want. What is uniquely me to manifest into something great.. even if it was only one time.


i don't know what that show is. i see now that you want something that is impossible, at least in your lifetime. effort is needed; there is no divine power or super technology that can take raw ability and make it into something meaningful. besides, where is the fun in that? there is no adventure. no learning or exploring. no satisfaction -- you didn't do it yourself. a machine pulled out a piece of you and created a "perfect" piece of music on piano. so what will you? say, hey, a machine made that out of a piece of me. i deserve praise. you may get a little praise, but the rest of the praise will be in awe of the machine, not you.

life with a bunch of hollow trophies to brandish is not a very exciting one.

in my opinion, working towards something is the most satisfying experience, even if it is a tediously difficult.

don't think about the end product. don't expect a masterpiece on one go. just begin creating art out of your love for it. that is all.


----------



## Glass Child

Me in reaction to getting an 8/10 on my economics quiz
I've been able to get perfect scores so far(no idea how, my grades suck) and then all of a sudden...


----------



## mattmc

AceEmoKid said:


> i don't know what that show is. i see now that you want something that is impossible, at least in your lifetime. effort is needed; there is no divine power or super technology that can take raw ability and make it into something meaningful. besides, where is the fun in that? there is no adventure. no learning or exploring. no satisfaction -- you didn't do it yourself. a machine pulled out a piece of you and created a "perfect" piece of music on piano. so what will you? say, hey, a machine made that out of a piece of me. i deserve praise. you may get a little praise, but the rest of the praise will be in awe of the machine, not you.
> 
> life with a bunch of hollow trophies to brandish is not a very exciting one.
> 
> in my opinion, working towards something is the most satisfying experience, even if it is a tediously difficult.
> 
> don't think about the end product. don't expect a masterpiece on one go. just begin creating art out of your love for it. that is all.


It's not about the praise. It's having them hear me for once in my life. For all I care it could be labeled anonymous.


----------



## moloko

I thought I had learned how to control my expectations and not let them get out of hand. Guess not and I'm already expecting the inevitable disappointment. ****.


----------



## pavane ivy

I wish I had the money to buy a Wii U & that Mario Kart 8 was out right now.


----------



## coeur_brise

Withdraw withdraw, retreat retreat. A common water sign protective mechanism. Cancer into their shells, Pisces into the ocean, scorpions backing away. Of course into their respective watery havens.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"He's all right in e." *points to other singer, walks off stage* lol, best way to end a gig.


----------



## housebunny

gnomealone said:


> me too if that is defined as:1) the want/need to socialize with a small group of friends doing nothing in particular
> 2) anger at the impossibility of the above.
> 
> 
> If it ever makes the dictionary, you get credit for the word:lol(not trying to be a jerk, btw)


Hangry is hungry + angry


----------



## cuppy

The thing i ate was too oily and i feel weird :s


----------



## Dissonance

Wtf happened to you? I think you changed too much.


----------



## rosecolored

I want to start pursuing my dream.


----------



## ChangeInProgress

Just ate chicken with sriracha hot sauce. My mouth is on fire!


----------



## mattmc

pavane ivy said:


> I wish I had the money to buy a Wii U & that Mario Kart 8 was out right now.


Yeah it looks pretty awesome. Plus you'd have the new Smash Bros to look forward to.

Btw, I dig your sig affirmations.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

:clap I have multiple personality disorder, and so do I.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> Wtf happened to you? I think you changed too much.


Are you referring to my transformation into Stephanie from Lazytown? I'm sorry. There's no going back.


----------



## calichick

I'm thinking to get a tramp stamp like the one in my signature.

I always think about how ironic it would be if I ended up unknowingly with someone who came on SAS and little by little, I reveal small details about myself until the whole picture comes out and they think for a moment, wait.


Chances are slim.


----------



## AceEmoKid

For some reason I thought it was the weekend. But alas, I still have one more class to wake up for tomorrow. How disheartening.

Now, the next item on the agenda: To shower, or not to shower? I am so lazy.


----------



## flykiwi

im gonna try some bubble tea tomorrow..
those weird.. ball things


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Why am I up at 3:30 AM again?


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> Are you referring to my transformation into Stephanie from Lazytown? I'm sorry. There's no going back.


 Not lou but someone else.


----------



## pavane ivy

mattmc said:


> Yeah it looks pretty awesome. Plus you'd have the new Smash Bros to look forward to.
> 
> Btw, I dig your sig affirmations.


I know right? It sucks having to wait till the end of May for it to be released :blank That too! I love the Smash Bros. series <3

Thanks! 

Uh, what was I thinking...

I don't know how to talk to people normally & I hate myself for it :blank


----------



## mattmc

pavane ivy said:


> I know right? It sucks having to wait till the end of May for it to be released :blank That too! I love the Smash Bros. series <3
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Uh, what was I thinking...
> 
> I don't know how to talk to people normally & I hate myself for it :blank


Yeah it's difficult not being able to carry a conversation... but at the same time, I try to appreciate the fact that I say things others likely never would.


----------



## Dissonance

I feel so weird I can't focus on anything. I also need to brush my teeth soon. I have things to do never let the bad thoughts ever bring you down.


----------



## Ineko

* I see hell in your eyes, touching you makes me feels me alive, touching you makes me die inside*


----------



## AceEmoKid

Good thing I checked my school email before leaving for class. The professor sent out a notification literally an hour ago this morning to say that class is cancelled. Well. I guess that just means that I get to go back to sleep. Goodnight, SAS.


----------



## mattmc

Sweet dreams

waifublowingkiss.gif


----------



## GotAnxiety

Twerk it baby!


----------



## pavane ivy

mattmc said:


> Yeah it's difficult not being able to carry a conversation... but at the same time, I try to appreciate the fact that I say things others likely never would.


True 

Currently thinking (or dreading) my therapist appointment. I always feel better after but I work myself up over what I'll talk about before I even get there.


----------



## mattmc

Matt has decided to adopt this world until he is called back to Wonderland.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i can post on the forums but im too anxious to even look at my pm's or visiot messages...i know some of you know that feel :um


----------



## mattmc

inna sense said:


> i can post on the forums but im too anxious to even look at my pm's or visiot messages...i know some of you know that feel :um


Once I sent a PM instead of a visitor message because the idea of visitor messages made me anxious. The person never responded. They seemed to dislike me because of it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

mattmc said:


> They seemed to dislike me because of it.


 youll never know  :squeeze ...and shouldnt you have written "once matt sent a pm"?...J/K


----------



## mattmc

inna sense said:


> youll never know  :squeeze ...and shouldnt you have written "once matt sent a pm"?...J/K


:squeeze

He was the kind of person who jokes a lot. It'd probably have been a confusing friendship anyways. Matt does not know how to take "jokes". People say things to make Matt sad and then say it was sarcasm. He can't even hide how hurt he feels. He stares at them like they just kicked his puppy.


----------



## flykiwi

its raining!! WOOO


----------



## PlayerOffGames

mattmc said:


> :squeeze
> 
> He was the kind of person who jokes a lot. It'd probably have been a confusing friendship anyways. Matt does not know how to take "jokes". People say things to make Matt sad and then say it was sarcasm. He can't even hide how hurt he feels. He stares at them like they just kicked his puppy.


i wish i could help Matt but i cant...id search for a pic of a cupcake on google to give you but i dont think that would be good :high5


----------



## mattmc

inna sense said:


> i wish i could help Matt but i cant...id search for a pic of a cupcake on google to give you but i dont think that would be good :high5


It's okay. Matt does not encounter many people in real life now. Excluding his family who he sees fairly often. Cupcakes are always good. :yes


----------



## Equity

The weather outside is frightful


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

It has always bothered me that what I call my memories don't actually feel like real events in my past at all, instead they feel like events that I observed happening to somebody else, more like scenes from a film than actual things that actually happened. I can never properly explain this feeling.


----------



## tea111red

I wish I had someone to complain to/talk to who would give me decent feedback or advice.


----------



## cuppy

Kanfusuuruq said:


> The weather outside is frightful


But the fire's sooo delightful! 



tea111red said:


> I wish I had someone to complain to/talk to who would give me decent feedback or advice.


Um um, if you want you can pm me :3


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

tea111red said:


> I wish I had someone to complain to/talk to who would give me decent feedback or advice.


About what?

I'm trying to decide if I should re-dress and get something to eat. Annoying!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I wonder what it would feel like to take two of my 100mg sertraline medication pills, even maybe three instead of the just one I take every night.


----------



## AceEmoKid

nitrogen's about me is really attractive wow


----------



## cuppy

inna sense said:


> i can post on the forums but im too anxious to even look at my pm's or visiot messages...i know some of you know that feel :um


Is this true? 

I actually feel the most comfortable writing pm's haha  
Well, actually I'm fine with all three right now, but when I first joined I was uncomfortable posting on the forums, and I could NOT quote anyone! haha.

Once, a couple people wrote something I really liked and agreed with, so instead of quoting them, I sent them a pm saying I liked what they said. :lol


----------



## jsmith92

I can't talk to girls


----------



## PlayerOffGames

mattmc said:


> It's okay. Matt does not encounter many people in real life now. Excluding his family who he sees fairly often. Cupcakes are always good. :yes


 well, i hope things work out for you in the end...i hope your family is supportive too...heres your cupcake!...enjoy 












cuppy said:


> Is this true?
> 
> I actually feel the most comfortable writing pm's haha
> Well, actually I'm fine with all three right now, but when I first joined I was uncomfortable posting on the forums, and I could NOT quote anyone! haha.
> 
> Once, a couple people wrote something I really liked and agreed with, so instead of quoting them, I sent them a pm saying I liked what they said. :lol


yes, its true cuppy...ill probably check later though...i shouldnt let anxiety stop me and this site is good for stuff like that...youre proof that people can over come certain issues with the help of this site... *dreams of the day she sends him a pm saying she liked something he wrote*


----------



## beli mawr

mattmc said:


> Once I sent a PM instead of a visitor message because the idea of visitor messages made me anxious. The person never responded. They seemed to dislike me because of it.


What made you think they disliked you for it? I recently sent a PM, got no response, and just figured they just weren't interested. It doesn't sound appealing either, for sure, but it is better than feeling disliked.

On topic: getting to work is gonna be hell in the morning with this storm, it seems.


----------



## coeur_brise

Not a word I say, for they convey some things which may make the great delight or despair. Please the feelings spare.


----------



## moloko

Having to read disdainful comments about other people's romantic lives, or lack of, in SAS is getting ****ing old. Get off your high horse people, you're no better than anyone. So much arrogance...  This place looks like a high school sometimes.


----------



## TryingMara

I've been waiting all my life.


----------



## mattmc

inna sense said:


> well, i hope things work out for you in the end...i hope your family is supportive too...heres your cupcake!...enjoy


:squeeze Thank you! I needed that. I had a sad dream last night and was feeling anxious this morning. That made me feel better. 



beli mawr said:


> What made you think they disliked you for it? I recently sent a PM, got no response, and just figured they just weren't interested. It doesn't sound appealing either, for sure, but it is better than feeling disliked.


He had first sent me a visitor message. But I wasn't comfortable with visitor messages at the time. Instead I responded to him in a PM. He never responded to the PM. I started to get the feeling he thought I was weird or he didn't like me.

This was not on SAS where anxiety is expected and understood. It was a different site that is... perhaps the opposite in many regards. But oh well, I have SAS now. ^.^


----------



## probably offline

It's amazing how much a shower can improve your mood.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

I feel like an outsider even on this blinking forum.


----------



## AceEmoKid

4,000th [email protected]$#%$TERYHJNKHGFXCDDCFGNJ<>

:yay :yay :yay

My life is ****ing pointless! My post quality has significantly deteriorated! SAS has tolerated me nonetheless for 4,000 bloody posts! Yeah!


----------



## shelbster18

Yay. =) I can't wait. It's going to be fun. I'm glad I could open up to you about some personal stuff. I just don't know what came over me. Ha. But it was nice. Makes me feel less alone.


----------



## Vuldoc

My neck/shoulders are really sore I need a deep tissue massage.
and I'm hungry but there's nothing to eat.


----------



## Glass Child

Currently getting dragged to another concert by my sister pls help


----------



## moloko

I'm not impressed by Blade Runner. I've finally watched it after several years of putting it off and don't see what's so remarkable about it.


----------



## Ineko

Gawd I still need to buy cat food and the only reason I haven't is cause of the "do you have our store membership card?" where then I have to fish out my phone and look up my own damn phone number to put in for the "savings". Kitty you maybe are going on a diet.


----------



## blue2

Ineko said:


> Gawd I still need to buy cat food and the only reason I haven't is cause of the "do you have our store membership card?" where then I have to fish out my phone and look up my own damn phone number to put in for the "savings". Kitty you maybe are going on a diet.


just get a boy and girl mouse for your house, but allow a week for mr and mrs mouse to get to know each other.... and your cat will feed itself..


----------



## Ineko

blue2 said:


> just get a boy and girl mouse for your house, but allow a week for mr and mrs mouse to get to know each other.... and your cat will feed itself..


1. aww 
2. she would just look at them and look at me like do something about these will ya


----------



## blue2

Ineko said:


> 1. aww
> 2. she would just look at them and look at me like do something about these will ya


:teeth...well you could find a bicycle built for the 2 mice, so they could go for long romantic trips under the floorboard's, to encourage the mating process.....:yes


----------



## Ineko

blue2 said:


> :teeth...well you could find a bicycle built for the 2 mice, so they could go for long romantic trips under the floorboard's, to encourage the mating process.....:yes


:clap:yes


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm not looking forward to tomorrow's work day at all. But at least I get to finally finish watching Lost after I get back home 

Oh and I can't wait for dinner tonight. We're having hamburgers yum. But that's not until 6


----------



## shelbster18

Wow, after watching that video of that dude giving $1000 to a homeless person, that makes me wish I gave all my graduation money away to someone. Their reaction would be emotional and priceless. :'3


----------



## blue2

shelbster18 said:


> Wow, after watching that video of that dude giving $1000 to a homeless person, that makes me wish I gave all my graduation money away to someone. Their reaction would be emotional and priceless. :'3


lol..give it to a responsable homeless person though, make sure he/she's not gonna spend it all on lottery ticket's....:teeth....but i like the idea..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have the best best friend ever. We don't even really see each other in real life now, and I rant on and on a lot of the time about my bull**** (I basically come across as 100% bat **** crazy at least half the time) and he always listens. And he's such an emotionally level person (like literally the most grounded person I've ever come across) so he doesn't have to deal with any of this crap, and he rarely has problems of his own that he brings up, but he still listens and when I apologise he says he doesn't mind. But I'm going to try and stop now because recently I've just been doing this way too much and it's not fair. I feel like an emotional vampire and I don't want to be.

And I don't think anyone will see this post but I don't want the attention making a thread about it would bring. But I'd also like to thank all the people that have reached out to help me on this forum or to talk to me, even when I might have ignored pm's and posts in the past or like replied once and then just stopped. 

And especially to one member in particular even though I often just turn my skype off and I avoid everything, and usually stop pm'ing you back after a while. And I never initiate conversation, and am just generally fail, I really appreciate all the support you've given me.  and if you read this and think it's you, it is. I don't have anyone else added on skype from this forum lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Glass Child said:


> Currently getting dragged to another concert by my sister pls help


But concerts are awesome :O if you are OK with it I will teleport there and go in your place, as a clone.

T&C: Teleportation and body modification devices must first be invented/magic, depending on who is playing live I may not be willing to go.

Seriously though, I hope it doesn't go too terribly for you if you don't enjoy concerts.


----------



## Maryanne1986

might start swimming tomorrow


----------



## TryingMara

I cannot stop listening to this. As cliche and cheesy as it may sound, it's what I'd hope a SO would think/feel.


----------



## AceEmoKid

My mum always enters without knocking. She stretches her head to see what I am doing on the computer. Seriously. How ****ing old am I? And isn't this a breach of privacy, no matter the age? ****ing ridiculous. Now I remember why I hated living here so much that I opted out for that other hellhole, college. Was the loneliness on the verge of suicide better than constant rage on the verge of harming someone else?


----------



## AceEmoKid

not allowed to take a shower either today because i'm "5 minutes late" and i can't "just do things when i want" in this apartment.


----------



## probably offline

I'm liking this guy


----------



## Mur

.......


----------



## Mur

....


----------



## pavane ivy

I wish I had a money tree.


----------



## cuppy

I LOVE the musical numbers on Glee....but I don't like the teenage drama of the show >_<


----------



## moloko

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I think the main thing it creates is a damn cool future, I mean it's no coincidence that movies keep ripping it off even now. In a way when I watch it I feel the same way I feel when watching 2001, Fear & Loathing, those trippy out-of-this-world experience type movies. That's the remarkable part. The noir style works for me and there's a general weirdness to the vibe and the characters, especially the replicants, that I find really attractive. I can honestly say I kinda love the flick. That been said, I fully admit it's a ****ing mess. The story barely manages to make sense and everything that has potential is really underdeveloped.
> 
> Which version did you watch?


I forgot the movie is from 1982. That is "kind of" important... lol And I know the movie has influenced lots of others, including Matrix, and that was one of the reasons I wanted to see it so much. The scenarios and image of the film are great, but the story? Didn't do it for me. I was expecting something different. I watched the 1997 version.

Fear & Loathing, saving it for later. Didn't know about it.


----------



## EndlessBlu

I love Rei Ayanami


----------



## Maryanne1986

Breakfast


----------



## Angelfire

Con te partiro
Paesi che non ho mai
Veduto e vessuto con te
na na na na na na na...
No no non esisto piu
Na na na na na na naaa...


----------



## Citrine

That person waves to me everyday...but I've never even spoken to him. I'd stop and chat if I weren't running to classes all the time. I feel bad about that.


----------



## jsmith92

Citrine said:


> That person waves to me everyday...but I've never even spoken to him. I'd stop and chat if I weren't running to classes all the time. I feel bad about that.


I wish this girl i have a crush on would approach me........but I have such low self esteem I can't even approach strangers


----------



## AceEmoKid

sdfjkl;gjbkvfdl;skefvm;'gvMD:XFVnfdkgjlkjlifkhldjflkjg;'rdlgflk;'ds,'dsm;gjmdkljlxfkmsdmfldsj


----------



## cmed

Why am I even here? I'm too tired to read anything.


----------



## shelbster18

Noooooooooo, don't leave for two weeks. Take me with you.  I want to go to New Mexico with you. I'm already getting attached to you dude. T_T


----------



## pavane ivy

I feel like an old man right now, naps do nothing for me energy wise.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I'm gay but am too afraid to tell my two dad's.


----------



## Tibble

AceEmoKid said:


> sdfjkl;gjbkvfdl;skefvm;'gvMD:XFVnfdkgjlkjlifkhldjflkjg;'rdlgflk;'ds,'dsm;gjmdkljlxfkmsdmfldsj


are you okay?


----------



## AceEmoKid

Tibble said:


> are you okay?


yes! sorry. i was just being strange for a moment. i am fine.


----------



## Tibble

AceEmoKid said:


> yes! sorry. i was just being strange for a moment. i am fine.


Oh okay that's good! Being strange is a cool thing


----------



## EndlessBlu

:3


----------



## ericastooge

My mom is taking out the recycling bin out, she didn't had to do that, I could have done it.


----------



## Dissonance

I was I was a Old West Bounty Hunter.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i replied to old VMs. i feel better now. i kind of love and hate visitor messages. i mean i like talking to my friends. but it makes me feel obligated to reply asap whenever i see a message just sitting there meanwhile i am spewing my blubbering and bantering across the forums.


----------



## CubeGlow

my eyes they burn. Im sleepy.


----------



## AskNoQuarter

Hope ^^^ shares if it comes out yummy


----------



## EndlessBlu

I wonder if anybody stalks me as much as I stalk other people


----------



## calichick

I don't understand the point of alcohol. 

1) It tastes bad.
2) It costs money
3) It ages you twice over and fasts forwards the disease of the human body
4) People do stupid stuff while intoxicated, some very very detrimental things, just watching an interview with John Galliano. He was so famous and so powerful in the fashion world, and all of that comes crashing down in a mere 2 seconds of anti Semitic remarks whilst intoxicated.
5) Empty calories, 0 nutritional content. Makes you fat, etc

I literally do not understand. I can do crazy things while sober too. I get a high off of really funny people. I can take risks when in a certain mindset. You get the same adrenaline rush when running or jumping, just less the hangover the next morning.

:blank I don't understand. One of the few things I respect Kim Kardashian for, being sober. Maybe there is a positive side for those of us who care too much about our looks and are considered "vain". We try not to ingest dangerous substances to damage our bodies, those precious goods.


----------



## AceEmoKid

What a bore.


----------



## JustThisGuy

How many times will I let it hurt me. Let me count the ways...


----------



## MidnightBlu

Why are men with guns so hot...


----------



## starsfreak

About a girl I used to chat with every day. I met her on a German forum for SA about half a year ago. But all of the sudden she just stopped texting with me and doesn't reply. She even said that I'm annoying. Idk what the hell happened. It was just from one day to another where she just suddenly didn't reply anymore. It makes me feel so depressed because I feel like I lost a really good friend. I can't stop thinking about her


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

MidnightBlu said:


> Why are men with guns so hot...


----------



## Maryanne1986

My late mam  (passed away 2012)


----------



## Jaxosix

About the saying that, 'There is more than one way to skin a cat'. I don't want to know any ways of skinning a cat.


----------



## pavane ivy

It's starting off to be one of *those *days.


----------



## BAH

.


----------



## ineverwipe

I got everything on my biweekly list done except for 2 things today. Now I don't have to worry about that for another couple weeks.

I can enjoy the weekend with nothing to do now which I am thankful for. So glad the weekend is almost here.

Oh and I'm finished with watching Lost too..what a depressing ending lol. So I'm going to start reading again. I got a new 10.1 inch tablet and all of the Game of Thrones ebooks so I can start on them. I've heard so many great things I can't wait to get into it!


----------



## mattmc

ineverwipe said:


> I got everything on my biweekly list done except for 2 things today. Now I don't have to worry about that for another couple weeks.
> 
> I can enjoy the weekend with nothing to do now which I am thankful for. So glad the weekend is almost here.
> 
> Oh and I'm finished with watching Lost too..what a depressing ending lol. So I'm going to start reading again. I got a new 10.1 inch tablet and all of the Game of Thrones ebooks so I can start on them. I've heard so many great things I can't wait to get into it!


LOST is one of my favourite endings ever. Admittedly it's open to interpretation though.

I watched the final season twice. Crying an ocean both times.


----------



## EndlessBlu

I don't deserve any friends


----------



## AceEmoKid

oh my god i just unlocked and equipped the transform outfit in SH3 and i'm laughing. dat cutscene omgod. also, ye old konami code on the menu screen that lets you see the detective in underpants the entire game. beautiful. now who said horror games couldn't be funny?


----------



## Ineko

wow, my tumblr has 95 followers dafuq?


----------



## diamondheart89

Where is my grill???


----------



## arnie

Don't let it break your heart. :heart


----------



## mattmc

Great. Now I feel like a dumb *** and an *******.


----------



## cmed

Why are mangoes so delicious yet so difficult to eat? Nature is cruel.


----------



## pavane ivy

My dreams are starting to affect my mood... I don't want to see my therapist today, no. I want to do nothing.


----------



## shelbster18

Ew, why did I take a sip of dat wine? Don't corrupt me into drinking. ;o I won't be corrupted. Hmm, I was actually thinking about drinking on my 21st birthday now that you mentioned it but I don't want to be influenced into doing it. D: Or maybe I should.


----------



## Parmar9

*Complete Job app or call it a night??*

I'm thinking should I call it a night or should I get this cover letter done??

Its so much harder to write about your self expressively than to just talk with passion.

By the way does anyone work in Recruitment and knows how to write "I'm target driven" in a unique and clever way? 

Jx


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Not quite sure what the future has in store for I. I do wish things could be a bit simpler sometimes.


----------



## AceEmoKid

oh my god i was just looking through all my old word documents and i found the beginning of this really stupid, dorky interactive fiction novel i tried to write back in 2010. it's pirate themed and it is really dumb.

here's an excerpt. i'm laughing wow:

*A Pirate's Life For Me*

Ahoy, matey! Ye have stumbled upon perhaps the greatest treasure a mere mortal bein' could possibly find-a book! And not just any ordinary book, neither.

Here you hold in yer hands the opportunity to become the greatest pirate of all; the evilest, conniving-est scalawag to ever sail the seven seas. Ye shall find gold and jewels aplenty to serve yer greedy soul, what'll be left of it. Ye shall be known as merciless and cold, or deceitful and backstabbin,' and have yer own fearsome crew to wait on ye hand and foot, and the ladies shall be drawn to yer charming, conniving ways. But most of all, it'll be a pirate's life. What more could ye want?

Now that we're done with all the formalities and such, ye'll need to know a few rules-or, not really rules as far as a scalawag pirate is concerned-in how to use this here book:

First of all, this is the opportunity of a lifetime. It ain't everyday a man becomes a pirate. But here, ye can. Unless ye are already a pirate. Are ye a pirate? Well, anywho, this is the golden opportunity. And I know a pirate heart cannot come to resist anything that glitters. So, treat this opportunity with yer best respect and efforts, and maybe ye'll get a few gold nuggets by the end of it.

Point B: To use this book, all ye gotta do is follow like a multiple choice test. So, don't be a numbskull and go on readin' straight through the thing like it be a romance novel. Instead, read the story so far on the page ye be on, and make a choice based on the information given to flip to the correspondin' page. So if it reads, "Talk to man at the bar. Go to page 1026." or "Leave the bar. Go to page 2," and ye want to leave, go to page 2. Savvy? If ye don't understand quite yet, just try it out for yerself.

Number 3, don't go cheating. If ye flip a page that be unsavory to your fortunes, don't be goin' back to find the better choice. Fate is fate, and a pirate should accept his fate in all his honour and respectin'. Then again, pirates ain't so honourable and respectin' to begin with.

Finally, there be loopholes to every book. I'm ninety-nine point nine percent sure there be one mistake or another in the makin of this here manuscript (what numbskull wrote this anywho?) and so ye should take careful advantage of the mistakes. Or, if ye be a goody-two-shoes softy pirate lad or lass, go ahead and report the mistake by contacting the numbskull-author at [email omitted], and the mistake should be fixed eventually.

Well, ye be off now, ye scalawag! Set sail for the high seas, and don't be looking back till ye have had every last gold piece!

Happy sailing,
Just another sea-dog


----------



## cuppy

cmed said:


> Why are mangoes so delicious yet so difficult to eat? Nature is cruel.


:lol How have you been eating them?



Neo said:


> I have a presentation in 20 mins


How did it go? o__o


----------



## AceEmoKid

i really need to stop looking through my old computer files because i am becoming increasingly embarrassed over the amount of unfinished romance fanfictions i have attempted to write over the years. the cheese and awkwardness (due to never actually experiencing any semblance of romance in my life) is endless.


----------



## PandaBearx

I got a B on my paper, so I'm relived that I passed, but at the same time upset b/c I know I could've done way better. Don't know why I _didn't_.........I've just been too jumbled.


----------



## czersalad19

Should I go get a mikes hard strawberry lemonade??


----------



## JakeBoston1000

I really wish I knew an easy foolproof way to end my life. :blank


----------



## AceEmoKid

There was a 3.2 magnitude earthquake by my school about a half an hour ago. No noticeable damages reported on campus.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm shivering and it's not just because I forgot my sweater in the other room.


----------



## cuppy

My life is boring :sigh 
I should go to sleep.


----------



## Dissonance

I am so damn cold from this fan.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Being ignored sucks


----------



## tablepaintedred

Trying really hard to stay strong. Relapse imminent. Stress. Must persevere.


----------



## Glass Child

Tables, they turn sometimes..


----------



## shelbster18

Oh, **** yea. I got two tickets to go to the Bahamas. :yay Haha, yea right. Stupid scam. You be trippin'. >:[


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Pineal gland.


----------



## dexlab

I just flat out refused to go over to my friends who live next door to me.
I don't know why... someone was literally on their knees begging me to go and I still refused.
I'm not really sure why - I don't feel too anxious about it but I just really really like being at home as much as I can at the weekends because I feel safe here.
Is that weird?


----------



## AceEmoKid

I wonder how many friendships I've lost by now with my destructive behaviour. Maybe I should start keeping tabs. It might be morbidly funny.


----------



## JakeBoston1000

dontwaitupforme said:


> Pineal gland.


----------



## Citrine

I don't feel like doing anything right now. Ima gonna regret that later....Why am I letting this drag out for so looooong


----------



## TryingMara

Never fails...but I always do.


----------



## coeur_brise

Not sure whether to mentally engage or disengage. Why did this enter into my private realm of emotion? Something's amiss. Oh right, sing a sad song to chase the blues away.


----------



## Equity

I know zero carb biscuits aren't possible... but since I desire zero carb biscuits... that must mean they exist in another dimension .. and that I was probably made for them.


----------



## To22

...


----------



## Vuldoc

I heard this song on the radio that I really liked yet I didn't bother to look it up. Now that I want them to play it so I can get the name they don't. :sigh


----------



## To22

...


----------



## Dissonance

I have urge right now to repeatedly bash someone's head in and rip their ribcage open and eat them while roaring to my primal instincts. What a strange state to be in a state of pleasure from violence.


----------



## mattmc

When you're with me again, forgive me if I can't let go.


----------



## Citrine

What am I thinking.... I want to stop thinking for now. No more. My head hurts.


----------



## rh0iozeT

Wondering how chaotic I would be if I try to release all this negative feelings I keep for our neighbor who talks aloud every single effing day complaining about other peoples' lives. It's like hearing a noisy, agitated chicken trying to lay an egg -- all I hear is bukaak! bukaak! bukaaaak!...so annoying!


----------



## AceEmoKid

i will likely never be successful or satisfied.


----------



## Marych

Im thinking about test I'm going to fail next week

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## tablepaintedred

How is it possible that EVERYTHING reminds me of you? You aren't in my life anymore. You HAVEN'T for a really long time. I can't change that. I'm pathetic. I miss you badly.


----------



## Sacrieur

AceEmoKid said:


> I wonder how many friendships I've lost by now with my destructive behaviour. Maybe I should start keeping tabs. It might be morbidly funny.


Not me *waves*


----------



## PandaBearx

I know I need to ease up on myself. Be more positive. But it's hard when your mind feels like it's constantly battling itself. Lately I try to focus on swirving past the negative thoughts or taking them head on with more logical thinking, and it's nice to kind of beat them, but allot of the time I'm left feeling baffled and empty. Because It's hard and draining I don't know how to describe it, it just feels like I'm going against the grain.


----------



## TryingMara

Not cool..but it does give me more time. Not sure how I'd feel about it if I were her though.


----------



## jsmith92

Grand said:


> I try not to walk with my head down... try to look at people... try to speak...
> Try. Try. Try.
> 
> I wish I were never born, but I'm here.
> I need an escape.
> C'mon, I'll take anything now.
> 
> I need to go to bed.
> Dreaming... dreams... that's all I have. Probably all I'll ever have.
> 
> You know how much it hurts to know that I could be happy, if only... :sigh
> 
> I doubt I'm even making sense.
> I have trouble expressing myself... so much trouble these days. No one cares to hear what I have to say anyway.
> 
> It hurts to know everyone is better off without me. When I'm out of their lives, things seem to improve. I am a ghost. I do not matter anymore. My time has gone. I should be dead... I feel dead, but I'm still here. Why am I still here?


I feel the same way &#128549;


----------



## Equity

I'm not very good at doing this with my eyebrows.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So apparently I'm a little underweight (6.9 stone)


----------



## Equity

Persephone The Dread said:


> So apparently I'm a little underweight (6.9 stone)


Time for some biscuits?


----------



## Citrine

....the way I phrase things sometimes -_- wish I could edit what I say irl too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Time for some biscuits?


lol I did just eat loads of junk actually, but I eat quite a bit anyway I just never put on much weight.


----------



## Equity

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I did just eat loads of junk actually, but I eat quite a bit anyway I just never put on much weight.


You should find someone else like that and help change the course of human evolution for the better.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Persephone The Dread said:


> So apparently I'm a little underweight (6.9 stone)


I think it depends on your height really. (& some other seemingly random factors)

Hmm, I'm 168-170 pounds - which on my frame for some reason is very lean. You're just under 100, so I'm going to guess you're quite short?


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm thinking about dinner in about a half hour. Mmm chicken lol


----------



## Glass Child

I've got all of these illogical worries torturing me currently
Over-thinking way too much and getting stomach problems because of it, ****. Why do I do this to myself


----------



## shelbster18

Uh, come back pwease? :<


----------



## Citrine

How can that be a coincidence?! I don't know what's going on anymore.


----------



## JakeBoston1000

How to find a foolproof, painless way? It's always the thought for the last 7 yrs.


----------



## Mousey9

I'd say you can do better, but it's not like i'm any much.


----------



## coeur_brise

Not sure if could have known, because my innermost thoughts are tied to inner most feelings and those waters are pretty deep. I'm not sure how it's a warmer temp outside but it feels the house got colder.


----------



## AceEmoKid

how the hell do i make friends on bronysquare. this is hard. i even posted in their forum section a few times, answered a bunch of polls and quizzes, and still nothing. just a few profile views and one random person who friended me right after i made the account. @[email protected]


----------



## tablepaintedred

I have no friends and I feel really lonely.
Even if I attempt at making friends it seems as if I'm bound for a life of infinite solitude.


----------



## AceEmoKid

The gravity of my mind is filled with bad thoughts, and physics always prevails. Did you ever like me, or did you just put up with me?


----------



## TenYears

Lately I've been reliving the past and dreading the future, so I'm missing out on the here and now. I hope it's busy at work today. An idle mind....the less time I have to think lately the better.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Members I know arguing in old, closed threads I never saw before make me angry and disappointed. 

Also: To sleep, or not to sleep? I already neglected other basic needs today, including eating dinner and showering, so why not?

Thirdly: ****ing dammit. I have to skip my 2nd morning class tomorrow. There was homework over spring break that I realized I missed.


----------



## Euripides

What's this? I can go out at night in a t-shirt? The sun's been out for three days straight after an eternity of nothingness? Hordes of Spanish tourists clogging up the trains, Walloons heading for the coast and a couple from Boston asking me directions to the nearest MacDo? Could the road to summer be here already?

Me and Chubby sure hope so and have therefore decided to skip archaeology class and hang out in my office chair out on the pavement with a few GnT's. I'll regret it later, I'm sure, but later is most definitely not now.


----------



## pavane ivy

How much longer do I have to suffer like this? I'd really love to know. One year? Two years? Three? The rest of my life?


----------



## AceEmoKid

**** **** **** **** ****. i went to art class....but an hour early. i sat down behind a bunch of students... a few of them even looked at me when they saw me walk in and pull up a stool. and then, a moment later, i realize that i don't recognize any of these people. i check my watch. my watch has the correct time, but my clock in my dorm room that i referenced did not. i tried to stealthily leave, but a few heads turned when i left. the entire walk back i felt like i was going to throw up.


----------



## Citrine

Fortune cookie informed me of being mentally alert, practical, and analytical. No...not really...I'd only like to think that. But thank you anyways.


----------



## shelbster18

First job interview Wednesday. I'm nervous. :S Don't think I really have anything dressy to wear for an interview.


----------



## tablepaintedred

i've gone absolutely mad 
i had been affixed in the figment of the imagination thinking i would find someone for the better half of my slumber; she was perfect - but she didn't exist. not in this dimension at least.


----------



## pavane ivy

I didn't attend my mindfulness class today & I feel guilty from it. I just couldn't deal with the group setting today though.


----------



## TryingMara

It's so nice out! I want to spend the whole day outside!


----------



## Vuldoc

I shouldn't be doing things people are telling me to do if I know it's not right for me.


----------



## AceEmoKid

it's a shiny morning and i'm listening to bulldog eyes' "turn20" and i am anticipating something anxiety provoking i have to do soon yet i am not quite feeling particularly anxious as i thought i inevitably would.


----------



## AceEmoKid

oh man. i really have my work cut out for me for animation. i have to complete almost 8 seconds worth of animation every week for 4 weeks, then ink everything and clean it up in the last couple weeks. i guess it's not that much by itself, but i have other homework from other classes on top of this. plus every week we have to show the professor shots of our roughs on the lunchbox, so there's extra pre-shooting to suck up my time. then again, not every one of my freakin 700 frames is a different drawing. though arguably, i have one of the most action packed stories in the class, so still a majority of it is one new drawing after another. ****.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> oh man. i really have my work cut out for me for animation. i have to complete almost 8 seconds worth of animation every week for 4 weeks, then ink everything and clean it up in the last couple weeks. i guess it's not that much by itself, but i have other homework from other classes on top of this. plus every week we have to show the professor shots of our roughs on the lunchbox, so there's extra pre-shooting to suck up my time. then again, not every one of my freakin 700 frames is a different drawing. though arguably, i have one of the most action packed stories in the class, so still a majority of it is one new drawing after another. ****.


Yikes good luck and get off SAS and do your work...

...I'll be watching you.


----------



## AceEmoKid

oh man. i really have my work cut out for me for animation. i have to complete almost 8 seconds worth of animation every week for 4 weeks, then ink everything and clean it up in the last couple weeks. i guess it's not that much by itself, but i have other homework from other classes on top of this. plus every week we have to show the professor shots of our roughs on the lunchbox, so there's extra pre-shooting to suck up my time. then again, not every one of my freakin 700 frames is a different drawing. though arguably, i have one of the most action packed stories in the class, so still a majority of it is one new drawing after another. ****.


----------



## Dissonance

:O Stuck in a time loop!


----------



## cuppy

Vuldoc said:


> I shouldn't be doing things people are telling me to do if I know it's not right for me.


Yeah


----------



## Perkins

I wish I were not allergic to cats.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I realize that my perfectionism and idealism has led me to inertia and prone negativity rather than ensure consistent efficiency in tasks. In fact, I don't even _do_ the tasks half the time because I am too afraid of failing my own mind's projected paradigm. And that's essentially the driving force behind my anxiety -- fear of judgement. I am saying this now, as if it is some sort of epiphany, but I knew it all along. I just didn't realize how prevalent and thus important it is to tackle. I need to find a way to moderate my perfectionism, so that it aims for the best possible outcome without harshly punishing outcomes that fall short of the paradigm.


----------



## inerameia

I need to go to sleep but I don't want to.


----------



## calichick

Kristin Davis named her adopted daughter perhaps one of THE whitest names I have ever heard. Gemma. Rose. Davis.

C'mon now. At least Angelina had the courtesy to keep the name of the country of origin. Gemma Rose? No..just no. Celebrities.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

I don't want to go to work today.


----------



## Hussle

need sleep


----------



## jsmith92

Hussle said:


> need sleep


Same


----------



## Citrine

I really need to start heading out now...


----------



## Equity

I don't like paperwork.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Today will be a positive and productive day. I am determined to make in a positive and productive day. I can feel it in me bones.


----------



## moloko

Ripley over radio: How long before we're operational?
Parker: Look, what is- What-
Brett: It's 17 hours, tell her.
Parker over radio: At least 25 hours.
Brett: Yeah.
Ripley: Get started on the floor panel. I'll be right down.
Parker: What the hell's she comin' down here for?
Brett: She better stay the **** out of my way, I'll tell you that.
Parker: I'd like to see what she's gonna do when she gets here.

Why isn't this scene of Alien on Youtube?? It's ****ing hilarious. :lol


----------



## Still Waters

Is it worth it to defend my opinion on a thread that asked for opinions?!? Nah, it's a waste of time,but it sure is tempting!! If you hang around here long enough,it will hit you one day,just how utterly pointless any of this is...


----------



## Vuldoc

I'm starting to feel really hungry...


----------



## ineverwipe

I just wrote back to a friend in prison. Feels good to actually stay in touch with someone for once.

And I got some stuff done on the computer that I usually wait until the weekend to do. So now I don't have to worry about that. I can enjoy the weekend with nothing to do.

Thank god its almost here


----------



## shelbster18

If I get this job, I hope I don't get nauseated cleaning rooms or pull a muscle or something worse. :afr


----------



## TenYears

I'm thinkin I actually got some stuff done today, for once.

I made an appointment at 8:00 this morning (I don't feel like going into it, but I was ******* dreading it, and it's done).

I trimmed trees and pulled weeds out of my dad's flowerbeds for three hours. The old man has palm trees everywhere , some twenty feet tall. Still needs work but looks a lot better now.

I drove downtown (which is a bfd to me) to go to the psychitric emergency room of the county-funded hospital here in Houston, to finally get my meds. It was scary. Like I thought it would be, I've been there before. I don't even want to go into the weird / psychotic behavior of some of the patients in the waiting room. But then, they probably thought I was weird and psychotic, too.

I had to argue with the ER doc but got my scripts, went to pharmacy & got them filled.

My dad got his Astros season tickets in the other day. Between clients at his work and tickets for him and my mom, and me and my kids, he said it's well over $10K worth. F*** me. I'm still working on it, but I'm going over the schedule and trying to figure out what seats and what dates work for me, so I can get back to him on it, because he gave me first pick on most of them. He's giving me a LOT of tickets for me and my kids. And for me and whoever wants to go during the season. If only I had somebody to go with. FML. I don't even know how to tell him I have no friends, but I think he already knows. I have free f******* tickets to a ballgame, to pretty much any home game, any day this year, pretty good seats, and no one to go with. Story of my life. Anyways I've almost got it all figured out and should be able to get back to him soon.


----------



## coeur_brise

I want to _believe_ as he does! I will never be on the wrong side again. in other news, what happening? a text message AND a facebook notification?! eeeeeeeeeeeeee. wow, my phone is like blowing up from one text. ha.


----------



## tablepaintedred

went out after one month
went to the zoo with an old colleague, (he had a 50% off coupon)
saw a music concert alone and made conversation with a very nice gentlemen who introduced me to his method of composition - although it was fifty bucks for a seat i very much enjoyed the show
i'm in a rogue state again, i've neglected my studies throughout this week and i hope to change that by doing some productive things
i wasn't sober for 17 hours
****


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Hope I hear the postman knock at the door when he comes cus I have a mini oven getting delivered today already missed it once lol


----------



## Vuldoc

Given enough time, the evolution of language will make your oh so dear rules a glaring mistake.


----------



## pavane ivy

I want to have a real purpose again.


----------



## Equity

Miranda Lawson is a c word.


----------



## shelbster18

How to tell someone that's in an open relationship that you like them and are attached to them. Oh me oh my. 

Forget it Shelbster. -_- This is dumb to even consider telling him that you're attached to him. You don't want to scare him off Shelbs. You just gotta....you know what. **** it. I'ma go put a spell on him and see what happens.


----------



## Zashlin

Why are the days going by so fast?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

90% of the threads in the relationship section are always from guys. I know a lot of female posters would choose not to post here for obvious reasons though.


----------



## moloko

Persephone The Dread said:


> 90% of the threads in the relationship section are always from guys. I know a lot of female posters would choose not to post here for obvious reasons though.


Testosterone can be a terrible thing.


----------



## SilentLyric

I post too much on here. (this website, not this thread.)


----------



## Vuldoc

Worry not travelers, wanderers and all those lost! The show must go on despite what hardships we face!


----------



## Ineko

I want to go to the spiderhouse sas austin meetup group that meets almost every friday.
*whines*


----------



## Citrine

^sounds like a pretty active group. I should probably try joining one of these meetups one day. I say that....

Also kinda hesitant for Sunday. It's just coffee I tell myself. Don't think too much into it.


----------



## mattmc

"Too much butter."

Seriously John?
Don't hate the butter.
Hate the game.


----------



## Citrine

Okay...guess it's not just in my head. -_-


----------



## AceEmoKid

Post limits suck. I just end up sitting here browsing SAS and queuing up pre-typed posts, waiting for the 24 hour cycle to be over. I have nothing else to do. The least thing I could have to alleviate the emptiness I feel is to let me post on SAS without inhibition.


----------



## Dissonance

Seeing my friend unhappy has suddenly given me a motive I want to cheer them up. I want to be a good friend and be supportive.


----------



## shelbster18

I went to sleep a couple of mornings ago at 6 a.m. lol I think I'll stay up later again this morning. I'm hungry, too. I'll eat another early breakfast.


----------



## millenniumman75

Taking my meds and going to sleep, but I have to go to the bathroom first.


----------



## AceEmoKid

ugh. creative block. someone give me ideas for an album title so i can start ordering my songs according to the theme.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> ugh. creative block. someone give me ideas for an album title so i can start ordering my songs according to the theme.


blazing hazing the blu mono phase.


----------



## Citrine

In the back of my mind, I'm starting to get a little concerned. Hope things are actually ok and I'm just overthinkin it.


----------



## TryingMara

Groups of young, loud guys are intimidating.


----------



## Dissonance

I have a real weakness to some asian like girls some are too cute I swear my heart flutters....it's super effective.


----------



## shelbster18

I'll be satisfied if I'm moderately attractive. I just wish there was a way to know for sure but I'll never know so I'm stuck with these thoughts about what type of girl I am. :S


----------



## blue2

shelbster18 said:


> I'll be satisfied if I'm moderately attractive. I just wish there was a way to know for sure but I'll never know so I'm stuck with these thoughts about what type of girl I am. :S


ok i'll answer if it makes you feel any better, your definately moderately attractive, now you know for sure.....


----------



## shelbster18

^ lol...That does make me feel a bit better.  I guess that does help. 

------------------------------------------

Don't know if I'll regret posting this but I find it hawt when a woman I find attractive has a kid. I mean, it's just that caring aspect she has of taking care of a kid I find so attractive. lol Well, it's hawt when guys take care of kids, too. >_> Being caring is just an attractive quality. Fo shiggity sho it is. ;3


----------



## Dissonance

shelbster18 said:


> I'll be satisfied if I'm moderately attractive. I just wish there was a way to know for sure but I'll never know so I'm stuck with these thoughts about what type of girl I am. :S


You are female you will have men who find you attractive end of story. Don't try to scale yourself only worry when the men stop coming your way.


----------



## alienbird

Chocolate. chocolate. chocolaty goodness.

BUT I DON'T HAVE ANY.


----------



## Dissonance

I am a....


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> I am a....


...pastel colored miniature equine who farts sunshine and shoots rainbow lasers from its eyes.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> ...pastel colored miniature equine who farts sunshine and shoots rainbow lasers from its eyes.


 HOW HORRIFYING! :afr


----------



## To22

I have no idea and haven't for weeks.


----------



## moloko

No response. Great....

Not so bad this time. No shaking hands, no heart racing, only mild nervousness. 30 minutes of stalling, though.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I haven't played the piano in so long. I wonder if I could even still play it decently anymore. My fingers will probably be very confused if I were to try right now. I wish I had more time and motivation to play it often. None of my songs in the past several months have even incorporated piano, which makes me sad.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm very unsure of my future. 

My mum forced a talk with me in the car on the way back to school (as usual), though this time I listened near the tail end rather than drowning her out with music. She said that there is the smallest chance (she said, as close to a "no" as you can get) that I can return to school next year. But she said most likely not because it is damaging my emotional health and we now have no money due to the issue with my father. She said I will probably have to go to community college and/or get a job while living at home. She also apparently lined up multiple therapists and psychiatrists for me without my knowledge, which she demands I see frequently on a regular basis when at home next year. 

So I guess that's what my future holds. Most likely. I'll probably end up just as depressed. I remember when I threatened suicide when my mum was still on the fence of deciding to let me go to university after all. And I was being honest, too. I couldn't imagine possibly continuing to live in misery back at home. Not that university turned out much better in the end. I've realized that I am unhappy anywhere I go. I don't know why. Sometimes I think that I am very self aware, yet I struggle to name my feelings and the cause of my feelings accurately. All I know is that a change in venue doesn't change a thing. I have a strong feeling that I will be unhappy for the rest of my life.


----------



## millenniumman75

I still have to go for a run!


----------



## Nitrogen

hallelujah


----------



## AnxietyIknowRight

"Why am I still up at 0040 hrs? sleep is over rated, 8 counts begin!


----------



## AceEmoKid

I want to kill something right now.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> I'm very unsure of my future.
> 
> My mum forced a talk with me in the car on the way back to school (as usual), though this time I listened near the tail end rather than drowning her out with music. She said that there is the smallest chance (she said, as close to a "no" as you can get) that I can return to school next year. But she said most likely not because it is damaging my emotional health and we now have no money due to the issue with my father. She said I will probably have to go to community college and/or get a job while living at home. She also apparently lined up multiple therapists and psychiatrists for me without my knowledge, which she demands I see frequently on a regular basis when at home next year.
> 
> So I guess that's what my future holds. Most likely. I'll probably end up just as depressed. I remember when I threatened suicide when my mum was still on the fence of deciding to let me go to university after all. And I was being honest, too. I couldn't imagine possibly continuing to live in misery back at home. Not that university turned out much better in the end. I've realized that I am unhappy anywhere I go. I don't know why. Sometimes I think that I am very self aware, yet I struggle to name my feelings and the cause of my feelings accurately. All I know is that a change in venue doesn't change a thing. I have a strong feeling that I will be unhappy for the rest of my life.


 Life goes on. You just have to have hobbies that make you happy.


----------



## mattmc

It's funny how I'm always trying to fit in even if I'm pretending I'm not.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> Life goes on. You just have to have hobbies that make you happy.


I have hobbies. I write music. I write stories. I draw. I research. I read. They used to make me happy. They still give me a creeping little smile once in a while, but with depression, I reap less and less satisfaction from those hobbies.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> I have hobbies. I write music. I write stories. I draw. I research. I read. They used to make me happy. They still give me a creeping little smile once in a while, but with depression, I reap less and less satisfaction from those hobbies.


 I know what you're saying. Because you are walking the same path I did it sounds too familiar. But you can strive to meet friends . Life feels better when you have friends.


----------



## Perkins

Please don't get tired of me. It happens every time. People lose interest and suddenly it's as if I don't exist any more. They won't call or text any more and I become nothing short of ancient history and I'm left with the memories. I don't know what I do wrong or if it's them with the problem. Or a mixture of both. One thing is for sure: people never stay.


----------



## bababaubles123

I can't sleep and it's driving me crazy


----------



## Ally

Trying to decide what to do with my day


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I'm soooo glad I'm able to keep my room.


----------



## cmed

I have a legitimate reason to not be working right now. Nice.


----------



## Pompeii

G.I. Joe swimming in the water.


----------



## TryingMara

Interesting. Very interesting.


----------



## Dissonance

**** it my new primary of object is to get a GED.


----------



## ineverwipe

This wait for April is killing me lol. I swear this month feels like it should be over already. 2 weeks left ugh lol

I'm at least thankful that my Monday work day is over now. Just have to take it one day at a time and get through this week then this wait should pass fairly quickly for the last week


----------



## Citrine

Ffffuuuuu....why did I even bother getting up at 3:30 in the morning to study when I don't even have an exam todaaayy. Aiiiyaiyai, I've been so out of it lately.


----------



## Nitrogen

シ ツ


----------



## shelbster18

Bought six books today that were on sale for $3.75.  I can finally say I have a book collection now. Too bad they only had one Stephen King book up there but I got that one.


----------



## moloko

I'm spamming so much today it's not even funny. I think I'm logging off.


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm happy.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I really need to learn how to scream (in music). It would work SO well with an acoustic song I have been imagining lately.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> I really need to learn how to scream (in music). It would work SO well with an acoustic song I have been imagining lately.


 You in Death Metal? How scary.


----------



## AceEmoKid

We had a 4.7 earthquake earlier this morning. I woke up in the middle of it and literally said "what the ****" out loud, which stirred my roommate awake. She informed me it was an earthquake (obvious) and then we talked about earthquakes for a minute or so in our drowsy voices in the dark room. The noticeable parts of it only lasted a minute or so, and it was very smooth. As smooth as an earthquake can be. Out of morbid curiosity, I kind of wanted an aftershock to occur. Even something violently worse on scale, something that would make the ceiling crack and seriously injure me. I wonder what that would be like. My life might change and maybe I'll have the motivation to live healthily and safely.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> You in Death Metal? How scary.


It's not death metal. It's acoustic screamo that I have in mind. But death metal can be cool too.


----------



## Ineko

I do not like writing about myself, and I want a good witty bio about me that isn't hey look im damaged goods and not really attractive, so lets go have coffee k?

lol if only, oh well okcupid is going ok so far


----------



## mattmc

I wonder if because we both tend towards finding the positive that you've just hidden negativity from me? You've rarely expressed sadness or frustration.

Though it seems logical that you're simply happy. That you're getting what you want out of life. That you're heading where you want to go.

But you see... I've never known someone like that. At least not someone I can relate to like I do with you. So it confuses me.

I just want us to be real with each other. We've talked for this long. That means something. Right? I want to believe it does. Do you believe it too?


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> We had a 4.7 earthquake earlier this morning. I woke up in the middle of it and literally said "what the ****" out loud, which stirred my roommate awake. She informed me it was an earthquake (obvious) and then we talked about earthquakes for a minute or so in our drowsy voices in the dark room. The noticeable parts of it only lasted a minute or so, and it was very smooth. As smooth as an earthquake can be. Out of morbid curiosity, I kind of wanted an aftershock to occur. Even something violently worse on scale, something that would make the ceiling crack and seriously injure me. I wonder what that would be like. My life might change and maybe I'll have the motivation to live healthily and safely.


shake and bake


----------



## alienbird

I can't even be very social online. I don't know how to make friends. When I first joined this site, I felt excited to talk to people, despite the anxiety. Now it's like... so much harder. 

I'm so afraid no one will like me, because no one ever does in person. I know I'm usually closed off, but I feel like when I open up, people find me annoying and bothersome. I'd prefer to be invisible and ignored than to be hated. When I open up to someone and then they reject me, it's a billion times worse than people disliking me without actually getting to know me.

Hmm.
Damn anxiety.


----------



## AceEmoKid

having second thoughts about releasing my sophomore album this week. it was already going be a very short album -- a mere 13 shorts songs in comparison the my 1st album, which was comprised of 30 (still short) songs. but now i've suddenly written quite a few more songs in the last few days since i printed and burned the prototype album. guess that one is going to waste. but that's ok. it's best i add more stuff rather than give away something i know is not my 100% best effort. 

going to be some heavy revising and extension on old songs as well...i let my sisters and mum listen to the prototype last weekend, and they all commented on how short some of the songs are. i realize that i struggle with this immensely as a musician. my add must be getting to me. i never finish songs....i just schlep my incomplete cliff hangers as "demos." really, i should sit down and discipline myself to finish projects i have started -- at least the ones i see with potential.


----------



## pizzaboy

thinking about how f****d up people are.it's all I think about


----------



## AceEmoKid

i don't necessarily like the very fact that my mum signed me up for a bunch of therapy when i drop out of school after this semester, but i am bothered that she signed me up for therapy only _after_ school stress is out of my life. i need it now, of all times. i just want to get it over with. i don't want to be lifeless anymore. i need someone to lay down all the techniques and teach me how to realistically cope with anxiety, depression, and my myriad of other disorders. sas doesn't help. it's just a place to vent and waste away my eventless hours.


----------



## Citrine

Need to stop drinking more coffee before my heart frickin explodes.


----------



## mattmc

Grand said:


> *I'd prefer to be invisible and ignored than to be hated. When I open up to someone and then they reject me, it's a billion times worse than people disliking me without actually getting to know me.*


Know this feeling all to well. I've literally thought about how being a ghost could be a superior existence.


----------



## Dissonance

Can't find MGTOW forums...sucks


----------



## Ckg2011

Friday Night Tykes is a horrible show.


----------



## apedosmil

There are exactly 4572 jelly beans in that jar... no, 4571... no, 4570.... no, 4569... no 4568........


----------



## Citrine

I'm suppose to get up in a couple of hours... -_-


----------



## To22

If my personality was a body, what would that body look like?


----------



## mattmc

Are there therapists that hold you while you cry for hours?

Anything less than that seems pointless. If the idea is to sit in front of someone that lets you cry and does nothing... how's that any different from me crying alone in a room? If anything it's worse.


----------



## To22

mattmc said:


> Are there therapists that hold you while you cry for hours?
> 
> Anything less than that seems pointless. If the idea is to sit in front of someone that lets you cry and does nothing... how's that any different from me crying alone in a room? If anything it's worse.


You could always punch the therapist, so you'd both be crying. That's better right?


----------



## mattmc

Zone said:


> You could always punch the therapist, so you'd both be crying. That's better right?


I've hurt too many people as it is.


----------



## Dissonance

well damn.


----------



## louiselouisa

mattmc said:


> Are there therapists that hold you while you cry for hours?
> 
> Anything less than that seems pointless. If the idea is to sit in front of someone that lets you cry and does nothing... how's that any different from me crying alone in a room? If anything it's worse.


No. I've never thought about this but now that you mentioned it, I think they were just being professional.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

If I could get back to a normal state of being, well.. that would be a start. All of life's other issues dwindle in the face of this beast.


----------



## To22

I hate being misunderstood, but correcting people (or myself) is so tedious. Being understood has it's perks, but...

I'm tired of yielding to other's concepts, it makes simple things feel like complex exercises. That is why I hate texting, there is little emotional compensation for all the mystery, confusion, and prerequisite. 

More intimate communication does not eliminate the issue enough though, even then, there is still an irritating amount of friction and error.

Certain topics are simple enough in some respects to disallow the usual error or friction, but I'm not sure what those topics are and if those topics can be fun to discuss.

Really, I think that everyone suffers from these happenings often, I just feel like it's been more of an issue with me throughout my life. Research on cognitive functions has helped quite a bit, and so has commentating on youtube. I don't know what to do now though, what's the point in really saying anything?


----------



## AceEmoKid

why are there no good lesbian movies on netflix. and even more pressing: why am i up at 2:30am searching for good lesbian movies on netflix. le sigh. all i see is predictable plot, steamy sex scenes with little character development, and low key lighting. why.

actually i take that back. there are a _couple_ of good lesbian films. or, like, tolerable ones. world unseen and cracks are pretty alright. entertaining. definitely gave me something to think about. i can't think straight (ignore the terrible title) was also pretty good as a romantic comedy. i thought it was hilarious and cute. but the rest of the doo doo on netflix can burn in hell; thanks.


----------



## Citrine

What a ****ty way to start the day.... that's all.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm in the mood to hurt people again.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

AceEmoKid said:


> why are there no good lesbian movies on netflix. and even more pressing: why am i up at 2:30am searching for good lesbian movies on netflix. le sigh. all i see is predictable plot, steamy sex scenes with little character development, and low key lighting. why.
> 
> actually i take that back. there are a _couple_ of good lesbian films. or, like, tolerable ones. world unseen and cracks are pretty alright. entertaining. definitely gave me something to think about. i can't think straight (ignore the terrible title) was also pretty good as a romantic comedy. i thought it was hilarious and cute. but the rest of the doo doo on netflix can burn in hell; thanks.


Have you seen Water Lilies? I enjoyed it.


----------



## Equity

I need to eat something. And why did I have a dream where at one point the number of times Facebook has been referenced on South Park was on an episode of South Park. What the fork mr brain :s


----------



## AceEmoKid

TicklemeRingo said:


> Have you seen Water Lilies? I enjoyed it.


I actually ignored Water Lilies due to its cheesy looking cover and mediocre (3 star) rating, though it popped up in netflix often. But I watched it since you suggested it, and I rather liked it.

It's not the most aesthetic or complex storyline, but the characters are genuine. Typical conventions of the romance genre would simply introduce two strangers, have them eventually fall in love (usually after butting heads a bit), have a struggle, and then ultimately live happily ever after. I guess that's how one of the relationships goes...but it's a little more subtle. This film cut right past the bull****. It introduces the two of three main protagonists with their relationship (or at least friendship) already formed. It's realistic and sincere. Also, I enjoy the elements of bildungsroman, especially when fused with romance, since most films of the genre would feature protagonists in their 20s or 30s; much too ideal. Young love (as in, practically preteen) is endlessly interesting. Stringent body expectations and fears of fitting in are nice topics to touch upon as well. Also, I can totally relate to all those locker room scenes, looking awkwardly away to not draw attention. 

Oh, and I took a screenshot of this frame because it nearly says "Access Douches" with an arrow pointing to that guy. Because I'm mature like that.


----------



## mattmc

AceEmoKid said:


> why are there no good lesbian movies on netflix. and even more pressing: why am i up at 2:30am searching for good lesbian movies on netflix. le sigh. all i see is predictable plot, steamy sex scenes with little character development, and low key lighting. why.
> 
> actually i take that back. there are a _couple_ of good lesbian films. or, like, tolerable ones. world unseen and *cracks* are pretty alright. entertaining. definitely gave me something to think about. i can't think straight (ignore the terrible title) was also pretty good as a romantic comedy. i thought it was hilarious and cute. but the rest of the doo doo on netflix can burn in hell; thanks.


Cracks <3.

Personally I'm a fan of Room In Rome. You may like it (?).



TicklemeRingo said:


> Have you seen Water Lilies? I enjoyed it.


That had it's moments.










Adele Haenel, who plays the blonde, is dating Céline Sciamma. Celine is the director of Water Lilies. Adele thanked her at a recent awards show saying "I thank Celine because, well, I love her." Simple and sweet.


----------



## AceEmoKid

mattmc said:


> Cracks <3.
> 
> Personally I'm a fan of Room In Rome. You may like it (?).
> 
> That had it's moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adele Haenel, who plays the blonde, is dating Céline Sciamma. Celine is the director of Water Lilies. Adele thanked her at a recent awards show saying "I thank Celine because, well, I love her." Simple and sweet.


that's adorable. aw. 

and i've seen room in rome around; i think it also may be on netflix...i'll check it out. but for today and yesterday i think i've had my fill of lesbian romance. XD


----------



## Dissonance

...The only lesbian movie I would watch is one on redtube.


----------



## mattmc

AceEmoKid said:


> that's adorable. aw.
> 
> and i've seen room in rome around; i think it also may be on netflix...i'll check it out. but for today and yesterday i think i've had my fill of lesbian romance. XD


Yep it's streaming in HD. :yes

S'all good. No pressure to watch. Lady love makes life feel better. I think partially because you're not comparing yourself to the guy in the relationship.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

AceEmoKid said:


> I actually ignored Water Lilies due to its cheesy looking cover and mediocre (3 star) rating, though it popped up in netflix often. But I watched it since you suggested it, and I rather liked it.
> 
> It's not the most aesthetic or complex storyline, but the characters are genuine. Typical conventions of the romance genre would simply introduce two strangers, have them eventually fall in love (usually after butting heads a bit), have a struggle, and then ultimately live happily ever after. I guess that's how one of the relationships goes...but it's a little more subtle. This film cut right past the bull****. It introduces the two of three main protagonists with their relationship (or at least friendship) already formed. It's realistic and sincere. *Also, I enjoy the elements of bildungsroman, especially when fused with romance, since most films of the genre would feature protagonists in their 20s or 30s; much too ideal. Young love (as in, practically preteen) is endlessly interesting.* Stringent body expectations and fears of fitting in are nice topics to touch upon as well. Also, I can totally relate to all those locker room scenes, looking awkwardly away to not draw attention.


 I agree. I'm fascinated by those types of films, and so often they can be done badly.

The same director also made Tomboy, which if you haven't seen already, Ace, I would highly recommend.



mattmc said:


> Adele Haenel, who plays the blonde, *is dating Céline Sciamma*. Celine is the director of Water Lilies. Adele thanked her at a recent awards show saying "I thank Celine because, well, I love her." Simple and sweet.


 Wow, I didn't know that! I like Sciamma'a films. Lucky them.

Haenel is absolutely gorgeous, in my opinion, and a great actor.


----------



## mattmc

TicklemeRingo said:


> Wow, I didn't know that! I like Sciamma'a films. Lucky them.
> 
> Haenel is absolutely gorgeous, in my opinion, and a great actor.


There's something very genuine and endearing about her. :yes


----------



## PandaBearx

:yawn I'm so confuzeled.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Ok. I am adding both Tomboy and Room in Rome to my list. But for now -- I just found the entire film, ****ing Åmål (Show Me Love), on youtube. I think I remember trying watch it before, but as I was honest with my youtube account and put in my actual age, I was barred from watching it due to 18+ content. But now I get to finally see it, so yay! :yay


----------



## TicklemeRingo

AceEmoKid said:


> Ok. I am adding both Tomboy and Room in Rome to my list. But for now -- I just found the entire film, *****ing Åmål (Show Me Love)*, on youtube. I think I remember trying watch it before, but as I was honest with my youtube account and put in my actual age, I was barred from watching it due to 18+ content. But now I get to finally see it, so yay! :yay


Oh I remember seeing that on a foreign movie channel here years ago. Good movie. I really enjoyed it.

You might also enjoy the Norwegian film "Turn Me On, Dammit!". It's not a lesbian film, but it another in that bildungsroman genre.

Edit: I hadn't noticed the Access Douches thing before. Well spotted! :b



mattmc said:


> There's something very genuine and endearing about her. :yes


Agreed :love2


----------



## HelpfulHero

A subjective sense or impartial being
separate, removed, bound by causal entropic forces
from whence comes this affectation of divinity?
Foolishness, the childish anthropomorphism
of those who lack understanding.
In this vast expanse, traveling toward the great dark void,
a wish arises, for a spark of love, a spark of the fiery burst 
that fuels the journey of our disambiguated selves.
It comes forth with the remembrance of purpose
That love that is the fuel for all our endeavors
I go forth boldly not knowing the outcome, seeking to create it
Knowing that there lies my best chance, At living with zeal and meaning 
finally finding peace and genuine care
in recompense for pains past


----------



## alienbird

If I'm still alive in a few years from now, maybe I'll have reached the stage of not caring?


----------



## Perkins

"Don't let go of me. Too many people already have."


----------



## Buerhle

I'm a control freak. Lame.


----------



## eren

I hate this love song.


----------



## AceEmoKid

society and culture is my favorite section to see all the demons come out. typical; the same transphobic, homophobic, gender conforming, bible thumping *******s have come out to play. hope i don't get banned for saying so. not like i'm naming names. but at this point i don't care if i get banned. this site is just disgusting for letting such *******s both run and use this site. whatever. at least i know who to avoid. maybe i should start utilizing my ignore list. then i won't have to worry about blowing a fuse and ruining my entire day (rendering it even worse than it already was) reading their utter ****.


----------



## SHERains

Disappearing from this planet. Would feel good. Would be peaceful. I am nothing. Nothing i ever do is right. Nothing i ever do helps. What's the point of keep trying to find my purpose? I don't have one..or maybe i do. It's to disappear. And then everyone would be so much happier. 

There is so much pain. And no one sees it. No one understands. No one can see through me.


----------



## Equity

There comes a time in every man's life, where one must eat a biscuit and watch himself while singing, 'can't touch this'.


----------



## probably offline

I hate when you think of a sassy come back/reply which is so good, but too offensive, so you can't post it. You almost want to post it just to see if that person would be like "ok wow, that was not nice at all, but still... two solid thumbs up"(before you'd get a warning).


----------



## blue2

probably offline said:


> I hate when you think of a sassy come back/reply which is so good, but too offensive, so you can't post it. You almost want to post it just to see if that person would be like "ok wow, that was not nice at all, but still... two solid thumbs up"(before you'd get a warning).


:teeth...i'd like to hear that....i'd give thumbs up...


----------



## PlayerOffGames

promise me none of you will ever leave me :| *sigh*


----------



## AceEmoKid

****. i already forgot how i was able to pull off that scream singing earlier this week. goddammit. i just can't get into that low range.


----------



## diamondheart89

^_^ So fluffy.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> ****. i already forgot how i was able to pull off that scream singing earlier this week. goddammit. i just can't get into that low range.


 And I slowly watched as my friend became Yoko Ono


----------



## Equity

This came on while on a bus today and I imagined the tough looking fellow driving the bus had a sort of bobble-head locked in the vertical axis, and that was going up and down as he sang the lyrics.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

In a Lonely Place said:


> I quite like the idea of a Tibetan sky burial, very eco friendly and helping other creatures to live. Kinda wish I hadn't looked at google images tho


Interesting, this is something I've thought about quite a bit (maybe a bit morbid given my age,) but I always wanted to be buried near a tree or something so I could maybe contribute to it living and worms and such, but burials are expensive (at least in the UK) and I wouldn't want my family to pay for me. Cremation seems the easiest and cheapest way, and yet it seems a waste to just burn all those potential resources a dead body provides. It's difficult.


----------



## hiddy

How lying in this bed is like I've imagined beeing in heaven is like ~_~ Best bed ever


----------



## moloko

I'm hungry and I have to lunch but don't feel like it at all. I'd be the happiest person in the world if I could survive without having to eat.


----------



## Equity

moloko said:


> I'm hungry and I have to lunch but don't feel like it at all. I'd be the happiest person in the world if I could survive without having to eat.


2014 and still no food is available in pill form. Not even any 'Matrix food'. This dude did try to make his own version of Matrix style food though - http://greatist.com/health/rob-rhinehart-soylent-food-replacement-031813


----------



## cmed

I wonder what would happen if I always said what I was thinking. I know what would happen, but it's kind of fun to imagine how it would all go down.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Oh. It's 5am again. 5 days in a row of this. It's beginning to become a habit. Interesting. I wonder how I will wake up in approximately 3 hours. Also I have to pee. But I'm lazy. Meh.


----------



## matty

Why is everybody so different


----------



## TryingMara

Now you've had something similar, I wish it were some sort of good premonition. I've never told anyone of the dreams or how they've become more specific. I shouldn't pay much thought to this, but it's so hard not to.


----------



## cmed

I've recently bumped my average posts per day up to 1.00 #strive4greatness #anythingspossible


----------



## Monotony

I need more pizza


----------



## AceEmoKid

Sums up my life. Would have been more relevant if I posted this when I was awake at 5am this morning.


----------



## Nitrogen

some guy sitting at a table yelled out 'the phonebox took my pennies' and i laughed for like 2 minutes while walking throughout the library


----------



## Monotony

AceEmoKid said:


> Sums up my life. Would have been more relevant if I posted this when I was awake at 5am this morning.


Pretty accurate. That or I'm a vampire or something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Didn't beat my personal record for Speed running Spyro 100% (3 hours ten minutes) completed it in 3 hours and 14 minutes D: I wanted to get sub 3 hours this time.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> some guy sitting at a table yelled out 'the phonebox took my pennies' and i laughed for like 2 minutes while walking throughout the library


but why did the phonebox take his pennies
poor guy...he probably only has 5 pee cent to his name


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> but why did the phonebox take his pennies
> poor guy...he probably only has 5 pee cent to his name


i have no idea he just randomly yelled out about the phonebox taking his pennies

now 1 pee cent


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm wondering why people dislike the ComicSans font so much.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

cmed said:


> I've recently bumped my average posts per day up to 1.00 #strive4greatness #anythingspossible


Haha! So did I, actually.

I made like 60 posts in total in 2012 and 2013, but now I pretty much make like 150 a month, Yeah...


----------



## diamondheart89

Got a few thousand back for my tax return. MUNNY ERRYWHERE. :yay


----------



## cmed

MadTroll153 said:


> Haha! So did I, actually.
> 
> I made like 60 posts in total in 2012 and 2013, but now I pretty much make like 150 a month, Yeah...


Yeah man. Epic comebacks are underway.

Watch your back, milleniumman75.


----------



## shelbster18

My Psychologist seems very blunt. He told me that I didn't seem as pale and my hair looked better than it did the last time he saw me. Pale as in sick? :| I haven't a clue. And he's just so horrible telling me that people aren't judging others. -.- Yea...sure.


----------



## thepigeon2222

has anyone here that has been register on this forum ever died and has been dead ,have an account still up here


----------



## World Atlas Collapsed

Oh. No1curr. I must have done something wrong, again. This is why I shouldn't be allowed to talk to people.

But the desire to have at least _some_ social interaction is so persistent. Hm...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm thinking about a social and political revolution that will likely only ever occur as a result of an irreversibly dire situation.

Corporations and politicians like to have tea-parties together, and it is common knowledge that we have well and truly surpassed a stage of technology that could easily consolidate a lack of destruction of the environment, yet society is lodged in this age of reactionary ideals. Politicians only have the power so long as the people choose not to.


----------



## elitebutterfly

I need to get actual work done rather than spend time thinking and planning everything out and getting zilch accomplished.


----------



## To22

There is nothing left to say.


----------



## Equity

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I'm thinking about a social and political revolution that will likely only ever occur as a result of an irreversibly dire situation.
> 
> Corporations and politicians like to have tea-parties together, and it is common knowledge that we have well and truly surpassed a stage of technology that could easily consolidate a lack of destruction of the environment, yet society is lodged in this age of reactionary ideals. Politicians only have the power so long as the people choose not to.


I think people should be put to work in constructing a new infrastructure built with the survival of our descendants in mind. Something similar to how people were put to work after the Great Depression, in building bridges and rail-roads and things like that. Not bridges and rail-roads this time though.


----------



## Just Lurking

Your thread sounds like it might be interesting, but f*** if I'm reading that big blob of text.

Ever heard of a *paragraph?*


----------



## TryingMara

I have to lose weight. Need to be more disciplined. It's time.


----------



## For

how to make friends


----------



## TenYears

I think I've lost everyone that really matters. I want my old life back, but it's gone, forever, there's no going back. Everyone I know goes away in the end.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i'm going to barf. WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Equity

AceEmoKid said:


> i'm going to barf. WHAT IS THIS


Nausea


----------



## Pompeii

Stormy weatherrrrrrr. :heart


----------



## PlayerOffGames

it is what it is but i wont give up


----------



## jsmith92

Dissonance said:


> I know what you're saying. Because you are walking the same path I did it sounds too familiar. But you can strive to meet friends . Life feels better when you have friends.


I haven't been diagnosed with depression but I definitely considered killing myself last year.......I was still never diagnosed but my life sucks and since then I have been completely socially isolated


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## jsmith92

Grand said:


> I can't even be very social online. I don't know how to make friends. When I first joined this site, I felt excited to talk to people, despite the anxiety. Now it's like... so much harder.
> 
> I'm so afraid no one will like me, because no one ever does in person. I know I'm usually closed off, but I feel like when I open up, people find me annoying and bothersome. I'd prefer to be invisible and ignored than to be hated. When I open up to someone and then they reject me, it's a billion times worse than people disliking me without actually getting to know me.
> 
> Hmm.
> Damn anxiety.


Yep this is a summary of jsmith92 right here........thanks for taking the time to sum up my life in one post...... Every time I get to know a girl they get annoyed by me and run away it sucks


----------



## jsmith92

Disappearing from this planet. Would feel good. Would be peaceful. I am nothing. Nothing i ever do is right. Nothing i ever do helps. What's the point of keep trying to find my purpose? I don't have one..or maybe i do. It's to disappear. And then everyone would be so much happier. There is so much pain. And no one sees it. No one understands. No one can see through me.[/QUOTE said:


> I hate this it is how I feel......not that I will ever do anything to change it because I'm just stuck where I am but it just really sucks a lot


----------



## probably offline

[I'm aware that this is not a real problem so don't take it seriously. I'm just thinking out loud - sort of]

I have really long eyelashes, so when I put mascara on they look like fake eyelashes. People ask me about it and I can see that they often don't believe me when I say no. For example: After I left high school, I found out that everyone thought I wore fakes.

It makes me feel a bit uncomfortable because I don't consider myself the type who would wear fake eyelashes. Haha. I don't want people to think of me like that. So... I often wonder if they do and I look down so they'll see that I'm not wearing anything. I don't want to stop wearing mascara because I like how it looks.


----------



## scooby

I'm worried that my meds have begun to stop working.


----------



## AceEmoKid

My "friend" from high school just texted me right now. O_O What the hell? We haven't talked since we graduated high school.


----------



## Monotony

I'm ****ing starving and there's nothing to eat.


----------



## Equity

When I was a lad playing with cars in little cities dug in the dirt I dreamt of posting on forums while slowly pedalling and frowning.


----------



## seeking777

Trying to figure out how to flirt with someone I think is cute on SAS. :mushy


----------



## AceEmoKid

I just bought a box of leafy greens labeled Organic Girl (they ran out of cheese pizza, their only vegetarian food besides their gross veggie burgers, so it was my last resort). I'm confused why they would target a demographic of only one gender. Why not just call it something completely unrelated to gender, like "Organic on the Go?" It's probably dissuaded quite a many male identifying individuals from buying their products. Dumb move.


----------



## Citrine

There's stuff that I should could kinda gotta be doin instead right now that I maybe sorta somewhat might be putting off...


----------



## Elie

Dissapointed and wondering what went wrong when I got the wrong evolution, I wanted out of my eevee in game .


----------



## lifelikeahole

I wonder how Harvard Extension looks on a resume


----------



## mattmc

Being a loser.


----------



## To22

On the English dubbed Anime, _Bleach_, there is an exertion of energy referred to as "spiritual pressure". I love the way spiritual pressure is illustrated in the show. The sound and look of spiritual pressure reminds me of my anxiety, I feel much of the matter is very analogous.

Romanticizing feelings with metaphors, something I can not help.


----------



## thepigeon2222

sometimes i feel like setting houses on fire at night


----------



## mattmc

Who's Johnny?

*singing and dancing in the courtroom commences*


----------



## shelbster18

What do people mean exactly when they say that you should smile? I always think they mean to smile like you're getting ready for a Yearbook picture. The best I can do is smirk. lmao I'm not going to randomly smile like I'm getting ready for a picture. Just no. I don't know what everyone expects of me. It's like almost impossible for me to smile in public unless I'm talking. I don't see why that doesn't count. If I had a reason to smile, I would. But I'm not going to just walk in a store or whatever and smile. Don't know how to naturally do that.


----------



## Perkins

This shower head is really weird. Sometimes I feel as if it's just gently peeing on me and then other times I feel like I'm in a scene from A Perfect Storm.


----------



## Perkins

I wonder what it's like to be so good-looking that people get nervous when interacting with you.


----------



## seeking777

shelbster18 said:


> What do people mean exactly when they say that you should smile? I always think they mean to smile like you're getting ready for a Yearbook picture. The best I can do is smirk. lmao I'm not going to randomly smile like I'm getting ready for a picture. Just no. I don't know what everyone expects of me. It's like almost impossible for me to smile in public unless I'm talking. I don't see why that doesn't count. If I had a reason to smile, I would. But I'm not going to just walk in a store or whatever and smile. Don't know how to naturally do that.


Thank you! oh my friggin gosh! I have had the same thoughts about the smiling thing.

Now for my other thoughts: 
Should I say this to him or no? Nah, I'll wait until tomorrow. I might not be able to think straight at this time of night.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i want to walk in wintry woods.


----------



## coeur_brise

He reminds me of when I was just a young girl. I was a young girl, then, still a young older girl now. wtf! what happend to ju, girl.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Donuts


----------



## Pompeii

Depressed, cold and hurt. Smurfs.


----------



## Nitrogen

Bainbridge Island.

I wonder how you're doing.


----------



## Citrine

The fact that I did not reply to that text with something...is not sitting well with me at all.


----------



## coeur_brise

Train of thought approximately 3 minutes ago: Eat some food... Mmm food. Always eating, gettin' full. Wander to another place and time. Remember a voice, "I don't care if you're fat". Brain: Really? .. sputter sputter "YAY Time to get fat!"


----------



## cuppy

"Sex, Lies, and Handwriting"

Super interesting book!!  I'm only on the first chapter, will definitely continue reading tomorrow when I'm not so busy :yes It's about Handwriting analysis ^_^


----------



## cmed

Urggghhhh just 2 more days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days.


----------



## probably offline

After being dirt poor for like two weeks, I'm finally going to treat myself to a glorious chicken salad, made up by a ridiculous amount of ingredients.










Off to the kitchen!


----------



## TryingMara

Guess I didn't win.. *sigh* that sucks. And the tix are sold out.. bummer. Knew I should've entered more. I was getting excited about it too. Maybe it'll rain that day and I'll be glad I'm not going.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm proud of myself. I woke up on time and got dressed. Probably going to die today from 3 hours of sleep, but I accomplished one of my goals. Yay me.

Unfortunately, now I'm fretting about going to class. Great...I haven't gone to class in over a week so now I'm just sitting here in front of the computer screen worrying what it will be like. Will heads turn when I arrive? With the professor reprimand me publicly? Will I be given a failing grade for not turning in previous projects? Will my peers wear scowls on their faces? I'll probably drop my coffee cup and splatter it all over the floor when I enter the room, knowing me. Or I'll drop all my papers or run into a chair. Or stoop to sit down and miss the chair entirely since I haven't sat in a classroom one in so long. Ugh....now looking at the clock. 5 minutes until class starts. I don't want to go. I already got up, which should have been the hardest part, but I still don't want to go...


----------



## shelbster18

In a Lonely Place said:


> ^ go for something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> I'm thinking it's been 4-5 days since I last shaved, telling myself it's liberating but it's more that I can't be ****ed. :blank


I think I'll smile and then do an eyeroll.  :roll <--------- Like these smilies. lol xD



seeking777 said:


> Thank you! oh my friggin gosh! I have had the same thoughts about the smiling thing.
> 
> Now for my other thoughts:
> Should I say this to him or no? Nah, I'll wait until tomorrow. I might not be able to think straight at this time of night.


And here I was thinking that I'm the only one who thinks these thoughts. :b

---------------------------------------

I'm thinking about how annoying these ads are that I've been getting for over a month now. I get these really annoying ones that pop up every now and then when I'm typing in a password and sometimes, I'll get four blank windows that pop up. And now I'm getting this annoying one in the right corner of my screen that looks like a corner of a page folded over.  I've tried everything I could to get rid of these nuisances to no avail. I still think it's a virus. -_-


----------



## TryingMara

I often feel as if i'm in a large maze and every way I choose leads me to a dead end. Another brick wall after another brick wall. And I feel like there's this large clock I can hear ticking, and I don't think I'm going to reach the end in time. It's as if there's this huge wonderful thing at the end and I'm gonna just miss it, like when you see a bus you need to catch pulling away. Just feel so frustrated and some things are just so endless. No matter how much work I put in, no matter how much I want it, I always come up short.


----------



## euphoria04

Many possibilities.... how best to proceed?


----------



## cuppy

cmed said:


> Urggghhhh just 2 more days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days. Just 2 more friggin days.


2 more friggin days until what? :O



AceEmoKid said:


> I'm proud of myself. I woke up on time and got dressed. Probably going to die today from 3 hours of sleep, but I accomplished one of my goals. Yay me.
> 
> Unfortunately, now I'm fretting about going to class. Great...I haven't gone to class in over a week so now I'm just sitting here in front of the computer screen worrying what it will be like. Will heads turn when I arrive? With the professor reprimand me publicly? Will I be given a failing grade for not turning in previous projects? Will my peers wear scowls on their faces? I'll probably drop my coffee cup and splatter it all over the floor when I enter the room, knowing me. Or I'll drop all my papers or run into a chair. Or stoop to sit down and miss the chair entirely since I haven't sat in a classroom one in so long. Ugh....now looking at the clock. 5 minutes until class starts. I don't want to go. I already got up, which should have been the hardest part, but I still don't want to go...


 How did it go?


----------



## Equity

I want to expand on something I drew and make it for realsies.


----------



## AceEmoKid

cuppy said:


> How did it go?


Surprisingly it went okay. Apparently the professor has been very lenient with the projects for everyone, and I showed him my progress and he gave me generally positive commentary. I was also one of the first to arrive to class, so I didn't have a bunch of heads swivelling toward me upon entrance. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Ally

Toniiight I'm walkin on aiiiiir. I'm walkin, I'm walkin on air


----------



## cuppy

euphoria04 said:


> Many possibilities.... how best to proceed?


What means? :O


----------



## mezzoforte

Can't wait to get less than 5 hours of sleep, finish homework in the morning, go to 4 classes in a row, and then study the rest of the night.


----------



## Arbre

Everyone uses the same Pokemon in online battles.


----------



## Ally

Who in their right mind buys medium and large size ziplock bags but no small? Those are obviously the best ones!


----------



## Steinerz

I... haven't touched myself in 2 days.


----------



## Citrine

It's quiet...


----------



## To22

"Trust in man" is a concept I've long since refused to consciously embrace. Instead of said embrace, I form detached probabilities. Chance, whether in my favor or otherwise can warrant an action of mine, I like to behave on "just in case". Then again, it's often times better to deny a defense, but this is a product of more detached probability hypothesis.


----------



## Ally

I hope today is an easy day at work..


----------



## sad vlad

I want to go home and eat!:yes


----------



## ChopSuey

"Should i masturbate or should i not? If so, what should I watch? But it gets so slimy afterwards and I'll have to take a shower... oOOOOOH, WHAT TO DO."


----------



## Equity

My rude post is gone, that's sort of cool :yay


----------



## Twinkiesex

3D penis shaped cookies


----------



## karenw

My diggy dog appears to be recovering well at home ,he has 22 eye drops per day now & meds (not many) for his cataracts op he's just had & to treat ulcers in the eyes which occurred after the op (common complication),his aftercare is crucial for the op to be a success, he doesn't mind his drops, just as well.


----------



## Twinkiesex

ChopSuey said:


> "Should i masturbate or should i not? If so, what should I watch? But it gets so slimy afterwards and I'll have to take a shower... oOOOOOH, WHAT TO DO."


To masturbate or not to masturbate. That is the question.


----------



## xRoh

I'm thinking I shouldn't really touch this baklawa, but they look soooooooooooooooo tasty. T~T


----------



## Citrine

There are days where I could probably count the number of words I have said throughout the day. Today being one of them.


----------



## TryingMara

You can be an extremely frustrating and annoying person.


----------



## Ineko

nothing like having a huge depression dip land on ya


----------



## AceEmoKid

i seriously have no idea what to do. missed all my classes again. i now went over the absence limit for one of my classes which means i'm going to have to explain to the professor plus have a lowered grade, and now that i have no classes or homework to worry about, i'm just sitting here doing nothing. maybe i should go back to sleep. i'm pretty good at sleeping. it got me into this mess. or i guess i did. but through way of sleep.


----------



## AceEmoKid

why do i have no real life friends?


----------



## Dissonance

oh god. I just remembered I watched Lizzie Mcguire as a kid. The ****ing immense shame


----------



## Nitrogen

uuuuuuuuuugggggggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## euphoria04

What's life without the ubiquitously familiar feelings of powerlessness, vulnerability, fear, dread, apprehension, [a hundred other indefinable, equally unpleasant feels].

No life I know.


----------



## Zatch

It's gonna get LOUDER.


----------



## cafune

euphoria04 said:


> What's life without the ubiquitously familiar feelings of powerlessness, vulnerability, fear, dread, apprehension, [a hundred other indefinable, equally unpleasant feels].
> 
> No life I know.




That seems like a generalized anxiety problem, fyi.

I feel like I have to relearn how to walk because I haven't been eating much lately and my body is protesting all movement and I've become even more of a klutz than usual. Derp.


----------



## GotAnxiety

mezzoforte said:


> Can't wait to get less than 5 hours of sleep, finish homework in the morning, go to 4 classes in a row, and then study the rest of the night.


Hey Miss forte, Are you serious? How do you function on such little sleep do you do that on the daily?

I woken after 3 hours and I felt good, But decided to go back to bed to sleep and slept another 5 then I felt tired upon awaking.

Should of just stayed with the 3 hours, That could of been 5 hours of productivity! I feel like sleeping just burns the whole day away.

Early bird catches the worm that is so true, I wouldn't mind some 4am awakenings. Get up get morning.


----------



## mezzoforte

GotAnxiety said:


> Hey Miss forte, Are you serious? How do you function on such little sleep do you do that on the daily?


Energy drinks. College is brutal.


----------



## GotAnxiety

mezzoforte said:


> Energy drinks. College is brutal.


You must be some kind of supernatural soldier to be doing what your doing.

My brother was saying anyone who is not poor and not homeless isn't human.

I don't know how he thinking that must be his perspective on life.


----------



## probably offline

I should study, but all I really want to do is curl up into a ball, watch Paddington bear and pretend that I'm 4 again.


----------



## blue2

probably offline said:


> I should study, but all I really want to do is curl up into a ball, watch Paddington bear and pretend that I'm 4 again.


yes i can relate to this, i have an endeavor i must study for, seems like a waste of time to me, i already failed it once, to be 4 again and paddington bear is all you know about the outside world, ignorance is certainly bliss....


----------



## xRoh

It's cold, I'm hungry and I need to pee, but my chair is so comfy right now.


----------



## Marakunda

I wanna hurt myself again.
It's just something to do.
I want to ruin my life even more.
I want to do a bunch of drugs, maybe OD even, that'd be fun.
I want to "hit rock bottom". That would be a great thing.
I want to show my mum the cuts on my arm, and show her how bad things are.
I don't want to secretly be crazy anymore, I'm tired of that.
I want to tell her I hate her, and tell her I'll never live a happy life.
I want to punch my dad in the face for abandoning me.
I want to go outside and just talk to someone, anyone but family.

I want to just express *everything*. But I can't.
I'm sick of being an enigma, it just complicates things. Makes depression a sure thing.
I don't even understand myself, how can anyone else?
How do you hold out hope when there never was any to begin with?


----------



## lad

Better get on with some **** tomorrow.


----------



## shelbster18

I just slapped myself on the face over and over out of anger.


----------



## AceEmoKid

caught the creeping form of a cricket in my peripheral vision as i was working on my animation on the lightbox on the floor. grabbed my makeshift pringles tube watercolor cup and swiftly captured the cricket. NINJA SKILLZ ACTIVATE

damn i feel all jittery now. i'm surprised i was able to do that. back at home i'd just scream, have my sister trap the bug and take it outside, and give my room a good couple hours breathing time before reentering.


----------



## Equity

I sort of wish I hadn't cut some people off even though they were selfish ****s. Most of the time they were ok.


----------



## Canucklehead

Someone needs to invent quinoa that looks and tastes like sticky rice.


----------



## hester

Chocolate Pudding


----------



## Melodic

Didn't realize it was possible that I could be an even ****tier person than I thought. Why on earth am I so self-centered? I truly want to be selfless, thoughtful, and genuine naturally- I am determined to fix this once and for all.


----------



## Marakunda

I'm actually feeling tired at a reasonable time. It's 11:31 PM and I feel really tired, you don't know how nice that feels. Only after staying up all night and all day am I exhausted, figures. That's probably the best way to get out of a **** sleep schedule. By just staying awake until you're actually tired. It's really the only method that reliably works for me. I'm going to have some tea and chill out for a while, and then I'm going to sleep. Hopefully I have some nice dreams. 

If you're reading this I love you, you're beautiful, and I hope you have a good night/day. Seriously you're awesome. I feel selfish, like I don't appreciate people enough but the truth is, most of you are pretty cool really. So yeah. Love yourself, because I love you.:squeeze

Think good thoughts, chill out, and enjoy life.


----------



## Equity

I'm thinking Henry hasn't the slightest reason really to work for no pay. Never seen the wife though. Maybe I should pay a visit.


----------



## cuppy

TigerWScarf said:


> Well I'm off to the grocery store. Do you need anything?


----------



## cuppy

Marakunda said:


> I'm actually feeling tired at a reasonable time. It's 11:31 PM and I feel really tired, you don't know how nice that feels. Only after staying up all night and all day am I exhausted, figures. That's probably the best way to get out of a **** sleep schedule. By just staying awake until you're actually tired. It's really the only method that reliably works for me. I'm going to have some tea and chill out for a while, and then I'm going to sleep. Hopefully I have some nice dreams.
> 
> If you're reading this I love you, you're beautiful, and I hope you have a good night/day. Seriously you're awesome. I feel selfish, like I don't appreciate people enough but the truth is, most of you are pretty cool really. So yeah. Love yourself, because I love you.:squeeze
> 
> Think good thoughts, chill out, and enjoy life.


Well aren't you the sweetest thing  I think whoever this was meant for will appreciate it ^_^

Hope you get to bed soon :b


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm still struck speechless whenever I see your face. Every. single. time. You're gorgeous. And scarily brilliant, and funny, and kind, and good. And... well you know. 


You make me feel emotions. What have you done.


----------



## Owl-99

shelbster18 said:


> I just slapped myself on the face over and over out of anger.


:squeeze


----------



## TheLastDreamer

I want a chicken burger and a cake from Cafe Coffee Day. And not feel guilty about spending money on it and eating it later ^_^


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The AFL is back on.

Bleh


----------



## cmed

I'm bored. Why won't something happen? Happen, damn it!


----------



## mattmc

"And I will very gladly spend and be spent for you; though the more abundantly I love you, the less I be loved."


----------



## Charmander

They're not worth the argument...


----------



## mattmc

"I just don't think she knows how great you are... and I don't want to see you get hurt."

All of my emotions. All of them.


----------



## Marakunda

cuppy said:


> Well aren't you the sweetest thing  I think whoever this was meant for will appreciate it ^_^
> 
> Hope you get to bed soon :b


It wasn't really meant for anyone in particular. Just whoever read it.
Just felt like bringing a smile to someone's face.


----------



## AceEmoKid

****ing christ i was just walking back from the cafeteria and it smells like someone is roasting a pig in our dormitory. like seriously i would not be surprised if i opened that creepy corner closet room at the end of the hall to find the janitor performing some sort of satanic ritual with a giant, bloody swine on the altar. probably hung up bacon streamers from the ceiling. damn it reeks.


----------



## AceEmoKid

we offend others all the time without knowing it.

just as i was walking back to my dorm, a classmate from animation waved to me and called out my name. i gave my pathetic tight-lipped smile and wave in return, which is essentially putting my right hand rigidly up partway, hovering in front of my stomach region. he took it for lack of enthusiasm or perhaps a rude greeting, and as i passed by him and his pair of buddies, he called back at me, sarcastically, "wow, i'm _really_ excited to see you too, alex." he yelled it loudly enough that others around me could have definitely overheard and were probably judging me at that very moment, so all i could do was look back and give another tight lipped smile, as if i was chuckling over his comment rather than feeling offended and even more socially ostracized.

again, once i reached the inside of my dorm room, my roommate unintentionally offended me. she was at the mirror, blowdrying her wet hair and obviously dressed rather fancily. i asked her if she was going anywhere tonight (and she usually is), simply because i was curious whether i'd have the room to myself for a few hours. she responded affirmatively, and asked in turn if i was doing anything tonight. maybe it is partly my fault, since i adopted a rather playful tone, because she took my "nope, nothing" positively and responded, "well, that's always the best." good thing i was facing away from her, because my face was a contortion of rage and utter, barely suppressed hilarity. she asks me the SAME THING every ****ing night practically, and i always respond "nothing."

she is aware that i have no friends and i've even heard her comment to her many, many guests/friends that stop by that her roommate seems to never leave the room. yet she has the nerve to ask as a followup, "so do you know what your friends are doing tonight?" take a ****ing hint. i don't have any friends. all i can do is shake my head.

does she honestly think that _i_ think being alone every night and never leaving the room is enjoyable? are you kidding me? to try to turn something that has caused me so much turmoil, so much self pity and rage at my utter lack of a social life, into a positive? i can understand positive attitudes. they can be nice. but sometimes i'd rather you just make no ****ing comment about the situation. either that, or some empathy, rather than pretending everything is fine for me.

similar commentary spews from her mouth whenever i miss classes due to depressive episodes. "well, at least you got some extra time to spare," or, "wow, you are so lucky. i wish i could get some extra sleep." oh, shut the **** up. i am not _lucky_ to miss my classes half the time because i'm too ****ing depressed and demotivated to attend. ugh. just, ugh. she does it all the time.


----------



## Nitrogen

****.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> ****.


thinking bout your scat fetish all the time.......


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> thinking bout your scat fetish all the time.......


****


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> ****


excuse me but that belongs in 18+


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> excuse me but that belongs in 18+


****


----------



## mattmc

Hallowed Are The Ori!


----------



## AceEmoKid

i want to take off my pants and i consulted nitro but he just said "figure it out" so now i just feel really lost in the world


----------



## shelbster18

My grandparents won a red velvet cake and gave some to my mommy. ^_^ Can't wait to eat some.


----------



## Owl-99

I would like to disappear into thin air.


----------



## Nunuc

After watching an old episode of ID's Disappeared: Where is Brandy Hall?


----------



## anxietysux9

Why do i go to this site?, am i ever gonna have sex, is this disorder ever gonna go away, am i ever gonna get a job, my life sucks right now, when my mom gets home we most likely wont get along, she didnt pick up the phone , is she ever gonna reply


----------



## mattmc




----------



## AceEmoKid

oh ****balls. got another message from that guy i'm supposed to be doing the vocals for. i keep procrastinating for months whenever he asks for another set of recordings. this time he seems like he's putting his foot down for 2 weeks of completion time. ugh. also i woke up and i feel like ****. yay.


----------



## To22

Ahhhh


----------



## Equity

There weren't radio shows listed that I like a lot. There was a welsh one that looked like it would be a sitcom, but I was pleasantly surprised to find it was some all right standup.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Should I just buy the ticket and fly there three weeks early? Is this what it actually feels like?


----------



## shelbster18

It sucks being attached to someone that has all the qualities you want and that likes your shyness but the only thing that gets in the way is that they're in an open relationship.  I can't deal with that. I want to be a priority in someone's life.


----------



## TryingMara

This time last year I was in Ireland...I want to go back...


----------



## probably offline

This blueberry tea is making me re-evaluate life, man. Maybe I should travel to India on a spiritual journey and become really pretentious. Haha! No. But this tea is tasty.


----------



## Equity

probably offline said:


> This blueberry tea is making me re-evaluate life, man. Maybe I should travel to India on a spiritual journey and become really pretentious. Haha! No. But this tea is tasty.


I like blueberry tea


----------



## 3 AM

Allergies. Why.


----------



## cmed

I've spent the past 3 hours watching a playthrough of Mario 64. I'm still seeing everything on-screen as 3D, and SAS being totally 2D is f-cking with my head.


----------



## Dissonance

Alone again. I guess there is video games


----------



## 3 AM

Why does my chest hurt......


----------



## mattmc

_Please_ *don't let me go*


----------



## Canucklehead

Dan Carlin needs to make more hardcore history podcasts, more often.


----------



## TryingMara

This is a mistake. I do not feel well.


----------



## xRoh

I'm thinking these chocolate pancakes are delicious. ^__^


----------



## Sgt Pepper

I really want some cereal, but not enough to get out of bed


----------



## c224

I wonder if I should get some food..


----------



## cosmicslop

It kind bothers me how I'm attracted to someone because he reminds me of a boy I used to flirt with but never got to date when I was 14. I'm a decade older now now, so it feels wrong. But my god, it's his eyes that get me nostalgic. His EYES.


----------



## bad baby

things to do today--

·buy batteries
·write/update wp
·clear one route on dl
·...laundry

there aren't enough hours in a day. no wait i take that back, only on the weekends., weekdays are wayyyyy too long as they are.

*edit:* crossed out the ones that i've finished.


----------



## Ineko

Ok so today starts week 4 diet *last week was a bust since I had some depression issues* so this week is basically meal alternatives for breakfast (a shake or bar) workout, protein shakes/juice lunch (bar or shake) and a healthy dinner. 
LETS DO THIS!


----------



## mattmc

I had to finish the pizza to help my mom's diet.
Yep, that's totally the reason...


----------



## AceEmoKid

Why did I just waste my time on SAS again. Sigh. I should have been catching up on my film readings and sketch homework.


----------



## lunarc

How awkward my funeral will be for everyone involved. Maybe they could pay people to attend it and make up interesting stories about me.


----------



## love is like a dream

What's with the year 1889 many famous men in history were born in this year..


----------



## AceEmoKid

The scene at 10:00 to 11:30 in episode 5 of Kuragehime. That was genuinely one of the most beautiful scenes I have ever witnessed. Extremely well done.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I don't know why I keep clicking on threads I've already seen and been disappointed by.


----------



## lifelikeahole

a thousand foot krutch song


----------



## Nitrogen

I want to eat half my weight in pizza and not wake up tomorrow.


----------



## 000XXX000

I need to brush my teeth and go to bed.


----------



## Dissonance

000XXX000 said:


> I need to brush my teeth and go to bed.


 Ditto


----------



## To22

I recently found this youtube channel that host a show called "Employee Evaluation". I've watched about a dozen episodes now, but they make me feel bad.


----------



## Bawsome

Its like time is going to fast for me that if i try to hold onto any ideal of how things should be i will just cause my self massive stress so i just flow freely from one month to the next doing everything that i can..... i feel like i should be worrying... but why should i?


----------



## probably offline

American documentaries are so annoying(even when they're about nature and animals).

* There's always really fast, stressful music in the backgroud, _at all times_
* They switch from scene to scene like every second so it feels like you're getting a seizure. God forbid you'd have to be forced to watch something longer than that!
* The speakers always have doomsday voices, trying to make everything about life and death even if they are talking about mushrooms. Apparently nothing can be interesting if it doesn't feel like you're in an action film.

Thank you UK for giving me superior alternatives. Thank you David Attenborough.


----------



## Kakumbus

When it's hopeless it's hopeless.


----------



## cosmicslop

If I make it to 2k posts, I will drink a gallon of bleach.


----------



## xRoh

probably offline said:


> American documentaries are so annoying(even when they're about nature and animals).
> 
> * There's always really fast, stressful music in the backgroud, _at all times_
> * They switch from scene to scene like every second so it feels like you're getting a seizure. God forbid you'd have to be forced to watch something longer than that!
> * The speakers always have doomsday voices, trying to make everything about life and death even if they are talking about mushrooms. Apparently nothing can be interesting if it doesn't feel like you're in an action film.
> 
> Thank you UK for giving me superior alternatives. Thank you David Attenborough.


It's the same for most American TV shows I've found.


----------



## cosmicslop

In a Lonely Place said:


> Can we get cosmicslops post count reset please?


I have no idea how i have that many posts when i'm not even as engaging as other people here who like having discussions/conversations.


----------



## shelbster18

I've been looking at this black cat that's hanging outside for like the past fifteen minutes at my house and it looks like it's chewing on something. Don't want to scare the cat away. :S


----------



## Spindrift

Well, at least Harden comes through on his free throws.


----------



## AceEmoKid

So much facepalm. Note to self: STAHP visiting S&C. Same ignorant poster(s). Going to ram my head into the desk once more, still my angry typing fingers, and leave.


----------



## shelbster18

I find it hilarious that my grandfather uses the phrase I declare. xD


----------



## mcmuffinme

My experience with magic mushrooooooms!


----------



## To22

I have watched even more "Employee Evaluation". There have been some funny moments here and there, but it has been majorly depressing as well. Seeing people humiliate themselves or being insensitive and petty reminds me of why I'm so withdrawn. Meh, I dislike mostly anything that reminds of the real world.

On another note, I hope there are no pretty women on my flight today. That way, the likelihood of a very awkward moment happening is lessened.


----------



## ChopSuey

I'm fantasizing how you'd look naked with a cucumber in a very inappropriate position.


----------



## AceEmoKid

ugh i feel like i'm going to barf.


----------



## TryingMara

More fat people bashing. Gotta love how people constanty bemoan the lack of empathy, kindness, decency and understanding in others but have no problem ripping apart others. So what they're really upset about is the lack of empathy for their issues...which usually amount to not being able to **** their supermodel of choice.


----------



## moloko

I won't go down without a fight mother****er. I won't be walked over.


----------



## xRoh

**** yeah! Work is over for the day. ^.^


----------



## TryingMara

I always talk about surgery, but I think I should seriously go through with it. It won't fix everything, I won't suddenly become gorgeous in the eyes of men, but I will feel more comfortable with myself. I'll always be dissatisfied with my looks to some degree, but at least I won't see my face as misshapen and completely despise myself.


----------



## shelbster18

Hmm, that's strange. This cranberry grape juice I poured into some bottles smells funny, like wine or something. I've had it sitting in my room for a week and probably should have kept it in the refrigerator. I noticed that it didn't start smelling funky until like only 2 or 3 days after leaving in my room, though. I took a sip to see what it was like and it didn't exactly taste like cranberry juice. I don't know what happened. But the other bottle smells completely normal.


----------



## Spindrift

I want to call you a bad word.


----------



## Spindrift

I guess I'm not going to call you a bad word.


----------



## Steinerz

Spindrift said:


> I guess I'm not going to call you a bad word.


Thanks.


----------



## Spindrift

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Thanks.


I wish I knew how to quit you.


----------



## Spindrift

You got injured exactly when I needed you most, Davis.


----------



## dexlab

I'm really hoping it doesn't rain or else I'll be stuck at work until it stops.


----------



## euphoria04

I woke up in the bedroom I knew as a kid today and I'm not sure how to feel about it; for though I may have many a bad memories surrounding childhood, in returning to it (in mental spirit as much as physical) it still functions as it's own safe retreat. That feeling has not been successfully replicated when I'm on my own (yet). In every other environment, things inevitably change and people move on. This is the one constant in my life; a time capsule almost that I can always return to, and what safer a feeling is there than returning to an environment you're already intimately familiar with (one that will always be nearly identical to how you last left it)? 

But I know the dependence on it can't and won't last forever, and so it's time to take the steps necessary to become more independent (most importantly, finding friendships that can act as their own time capsules; not transitory ones that exist only so long as our lives impinge on each other for reasons other than true, pure friendship).


----------



## Umpalumpa

euphoria04 said:


> I woke up in the bedroom I knew as a kid today and I'm not sure how to feel about it; for though I may have many a bad memories surrounding childhood, in returning to it (in mental spirit as much as physical) it still functions as it's own safe retreat. That feeling has not been successfully replicated when I'm on my own (yet). In every other environment, things inevitably change and people move on. This is the one constant in my life; a time capsule almost that I can always return to, and what safer a feeling is there than returning to an environment you're already intimately familiar with (one that will always be nearly identical to how you last left it)?
> 
> But I know the dependence on it can't and won't last forever, and so it's time to take the steps necessary to become more independent (most importantly, finding friendships that can act as their own time capsules; not transitory ones that exist only so long as our lives impinge on each other for reasons other than true, pure friendship).


Taking steps would be great! But it doesn't mean that this great feeling of safeness should be challenged, accepting a change is such a strong thing, it's like taking a step by step, first changing the will for a change and making it heppen, hey man I really hope that you will manage making it reality!
Saw your post and couldn't resist myself 
Good luck


----------



## euphoria04

Umpalumpa said:


> Taking steps would be great! But it doesn't mean that this great feeling of safeness should be challenged, accepting a change is such a strong thing, it's like taking a step by step, first changing the will for a change and making it heppen, hey man I really hope that you will manage making it reality!
> Saw your post and couldn't resist myself
> Good luck


Thanks man, appreciate it. I know it takes a blind leap into the unfamiliar which is always scary, and I have a penchant for avoiding those kinds of experiences like the plague. :yes

But at the same time, what doesn't take effort & courage to achieve is hardly worth having, isn't it? Having things handed down to you robs you of that greatest of feelings; satisfaction. At least that's how I see it... just another one of life's mountains that requires scaling. If we didn't have those, we wouldn't have the drive to become something.


----------



## Umpalumpa

euphoria04 said:


> Thanks man, appreciate it. I know it takes a blind leap into the unfamiliar which is always scary, and I have a penchant for avoiding those kinds of experiences like the plague. :yes
> 
> But at the same time, what doesn't take effort & courage to achieve is hardly worth having, isn't it? Having things handed down to you robs you of that greatest of feelings; satisfaction. At least that's how I see it... just another one of life's mountains that requires scaling.


Yeah I agree, that first leap to the unknown, getting out of that "comfort" zone which isn't comfortable at all anyhow, is really scary, I wish I would have made more progress in that regard.

I don't know, I feel like there is another step, somewhere at the beginning/somewhere in the middle or at the end, that step of just accepting, that place where there is no such word as courage or effort, just what feels right and what feels wrong, just bee'ing and do'ing in a sense.

I mean, what does hold us except from thinking too much?

Something that remind of me the 'game theory' a little bit:
Think of a mouse that wants to eat a piece of cheese but every time it gets near it, it get a little electronic shot, a 'wise' mouse would stop going for that cheese after the first failure. But what if the machine that gives electronic shots will stop after 3 times? Then the 'stupid' mouse that did the most irrational acts would get the cheese.

If we got that courage and effortness(?) in us, then by not thinking about it too much and by just accepting it - it will shine the best, when you accept you stop to fear kind of thing.

Well a lot of bla bla'ing, that's what on my mind I guess


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Back in my day, meaning like 5 years ago, if you wanted to make some online friends you just joined a forum, spent some time contributing so people would have at least some vague notion of who you are, waited until you encountered some interesting user, asked for their MSN and you started chatting, maybe you became friends or may be not but at least you got to know new people from all over the world.

I miss those days.


----------



## millenniumman75

DerSteppenwolf said:


> Back in my day, meaning like 5 years ago, if you wanted to make some online friends you just joined a forum, spent some time contributing so people would have at least some vague notion of who you are, waited until you encountered some interesting user, asked for their MSN and you started chatting, maybe you became friends or may be not but at least you got to know new people from all over the world.
> 
> I miss those days.


 They still happen occasionally.


----------



## Canucklehead

I wonder what the government spends my student loan interest on.


----------



## cuppy

..


----------



## mattmc

Grey matters


----------



## Steve French

"I think this forum might have the highest ratio of page views to posts of any in existence."


----------



## Desi

Im thinking about many things at once. I hate how that happens. At work I start talking really fast. My boss just looks at me a bit confused trying to keep up with me. Sometimes he takes too much of my time. I made him angry today. Twice! The second time I was embarrass because it was about something that Ive been complaining about... Ill end it at that


----------



## marmaladegrl21

GAH pissed at a friend who was trying to convince me to not eat sandwiches because she doesn't eat sandwiches. Plus after she dropped my sandwich on accident, she refuses to touch any of the pieces that fell out because they've been "contaminated" by touching the bread and didn't want to clean it up. it makes no sense to me. Plus, test tomorrow AHHHH


----------



## coeur_brise

What am I doing? What is it I'm going through? Where does this lead to? I need some answers that Yahoo answers cannot currently provide right now and that sucks cuz Yahoo answers is my main source of intelligent insight.


----------



## oood

I like the rain and I would walk in it except there seems to be double the number of cars every time I venture out in this weather...f it


----------



## Euripides

So I've a gig later tonight. I don't terribly like the venue and all that but I've determined I should go and play. It's been a while. Quite a long, long while, actually. Eh. Here we go.


----------



## anxiousmofo

I am listening to music at this very moment, therefore everytime I try to grasp on my thoughts I end up thinking of the lyrics... 

"In my dreams I'm dying all the time
As I wake its kaleidoscopic mind"

This was a nice waste of post :B


----------



## Ineko

I need to move the hell out so I have that urgent need to get my sorry butt a job


----------



## Spindrift

The next time I hear that you're open Mon-Fri, I'm just going to go ahead and assume that you're closed on one of those days for no good reason.


----------



## error404

I hope there's more than just Jello shots there...and I hope Sleazy isn't there. He always seems to be there.


----------



## cosmicslop

Why does watching attractive people do something cute have to be so stressful? I want to strangle them for putting me through this pain.









Big picture. I don't care.


----------



## Spindrift

This is the championship game, Cousins. Now's not the time to fall apart on me.


----------



## alienbird

My clock has been broken for a long time... I wonder if I can fix it.


----------



## shelbster18

Dude. O_O I was walking in the kitchen going to the living room and it was pitch black because the kitchen light and the living room lights weren't on. I turn both the lights on. Then I notice that the night light was on in the kitchen and it wasn't on earlier (I'm here by myself so no one would have turned it on) and it wouldn't have been pitch black with that thing on. So I turned the light off in the living room and the one in the kitchen like a few minutes later after I notice this and yea...I noticed it wasn't pitch black. :um So I think there's a ghost in my house now.


----------



## Spindrift

shelbster18 said:


> Dude. O_O I was walking in the kitchen going to the living room and it was pitch black because the kitchen light and the living room lights weren't on. I turn both the lights on. Then I notice that the night light was on in the kitchen and it wasn't on earlier (I'm here by myself so no one would have turned it on) and it wouldn't have been pitch black with that thing on. So I turned the light off in the living room and the one in the kitchen like a few minutes later after I notice this and yea...I noticed it wasn't pitch black. :um So I think there's a ghost in my house now.


He was probably killed in a nightlight accident. Now he's exacting his gory revenge on you for your hubris!


----------



## Spindrift

Is this how you lose at fantasy basketball, Barry?

Yes, it is, Other Barry. Yes, it is.


----------



## Junimoon11

I have a job at this deli, a man walked in and I had to take his order. I always try to avoid taking costumers orders and kinda hide in the corner pretending to wash dishes so my co-worker will do it. But nope, she was busy, so I walked up and said "Hello. What would you like?" Blah blah blah. He responded with "How's the carrot cake?" I said "It's really good!" (Even though I don't eat gluten, so I really don't even know if it's good or not). He said once more "How's the carrot cake?" with a confused face, I said again "It's really good!" He said with a angry face "No, I said could I have some carrot cake? Is it one of your first days working or something?" I lied again and with a nervous laugh said "Hah, yeah" Even though I've been working for a couple months now. GOD I hate working. I just need some dang money. Maybe I just hold on to these things to long...I'm probably over reacting.


----------



## hybridmoments

my legs hurt and I don't feel like reading a book for class so I am procrastinating. Okay, I am logging off now


----------



## Marakunda

Holy ****ing **** she is *so* perfect. She's admirably pretty, she makes me happy just looking at her. She is seriously the most attractive thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Steve French

I wish I lived in the 30s-50s.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I hope you can forgive me. I need a break.


----------



## Bawsome

I can i possibly top this? iv been saying that to my self a lot lately.


----------



## probably offline

Mongolian people are so beautiful(watching a documentary about Mongolian nomads).


----------



## bad baby

things to do today-

-work(finish before noon, hopefully)
-file my taxes
-laundry(bathroom smells like socks!!)
-order those goddamn fingertips
-update wp(for realsies this time)
-finish one route on amnesia
-bake. maybe. aargh nvm [email protected]%

_edit/_


----------



## AceEmoKid

i think i just made the best pun/joke in the history of the universe


----------



## cuppy

AceEmoKid said:


> i think i just made the best pun/joke in the history of the universe


bahaha "sketchy" :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

cuppy said:


> bahaha "sketchy" :lol


nah, it's not that.  some joke i made in context of a conversation with a friend.


----------



## cuppy

AceEmoKid said:


> nah, it's not that.  some joke i made in context of a conversation with a friend.


oh okay >_< disregard


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> i think i just made the best pun/joke in the history of the universe


no your pun was sh!tty literally


----------



## shelbster18

Spindrift said:


> He was probably killed in a nightlight accident. Now he's exacting his gory revenge on you for your hubris!


A nightlight accident. Now, that's an interesting way to die. What ish a hubris? :3 lol

-------------------------

I finally got an appointment scheduled for this Wednesday coming up to get some meds. I thought I could choose what meds I wanted to get and they'd prescribe me them but apparently they get to choose them. I hope I get prescribed some good ones and I hope they help with school anxiety and stuffs. I want to be successful and be able to take care of someone and have a decent life. I just want to be the best I can be and not disappoint everyone. I'm worried if I'm not successful, I won't be able to have anyone and take care of a guy. I took Xanax a couple of times before and noticed that they helped a little. I'm hoping they give me Klonopin or something. I'm going to wish myself good luck because I'm going to need it. *crosses fingers*


----------



## cafune

cosmicslop said:


> If I make it to 2k posts, I will drink a gallon of bleach.


I'm thinking the same (not really, but y'know) for when/if I reach 3k. Yikes. I'm absolutely dreading it (all that time spent screaming into the void that is the internet)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Haha, I need to find something better to do when I'm done being productive.


----------



## beffa

i feel so ****ing lonely


----------



## jonafin

death -.-


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm almost not 27. Time's moving too fast.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> no your pun was sh!tty literally


i know hun. i was being *fecestious* about it being the best pun in the history of 5eva.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> i know hun. i was being *fecestious* about it being the best pun in the history of 5eva.


why do people like you exist


----------



## moloko

cafune said:


> I'm thinking the same (not really, but y'know) for when/if I reach 3k. Yikes. I'm absolutely dreading it (all that time spent screaming into the void that is the internet)


Your username means something really cool and funny and awesome in another language, do you wanna know what is? Oh btw, I can't get PMs or VMs.

:twisted


----------



## sexycolombianita02

y am i up so late


----------



## cafune

moloko said:


> Your username means something really cool and funny and awesome in another language, do you wanna know what is? Oh btw, I can't get PMs or VMs.
> 
> :twisted


ಠ_ರೃ

you mean in Portuguese, yes? i chose it because i liked the meaning of the word in that language (it's sweet!) :3

(and too late! i gave my 3000th post to a picture of me being a sad panda v_v)


----------



## beffa

i am the worst person on this entire planet


----------



## probably offline

[Oops, this turned our longer than I had anticipated and it went all "what's bothering you right now"-esque. Please ignore.]

Studying is so much harder when you're alone and depressed, because you have nothing to look forward to. When I was still with my ex, I would study and then give myself rewards. Just hanging out with him, and not do anything special, would be a reward in itself. Now I try to reward myself with various things/activites, but it's not the same. What I really need is social interaction, I think. I can't get the boost I need by myself, anymore. It feels like nothing matters and I'm walking against the wind. I've been able to get through so far, but there is no joy associated with what I'm doing. Maybe it will be easier during the summer. I'll be able to study outside.


----------



## Equity

probably offline said:


> [Oops, this turned our longer than I had anticipated and it went all "what's bothering you right now"-esque. Please ignore.]
> 
> Studying is so much harder when you're alone and depressed, because you have nothing to look forward to. When I was still with my ex, I would study and then give myself rewards. Just hanging out with him, and not do anything special, would be a reward in itself. Now I try to reward myself with various things/activites, but it's not the same. What I really need is social interaction, I think. I can't get the boost I need by myself, anymore. It feels like nothing matters and I'm walking against the wind. I've been able to get through so far, but there is no joy associated with what I'm doing. Maybe it will be easier during the summer. I'll be able to study outside.


Perhaps it feels like your mind is missing a part of itself because it's reward system was intertwined with the outputs received from the actions and words his mind provided. Not to mention the amount of your opinions, and methods of thought that you taught to him, and vice versa.


----------



## moloko

cafune said:


> (and too late! i gave my 3000th post to a picture of me being a sad panda v_v)


****...


----------



## cafune

moloko said:


> ****...


lol, it's okay! who said the 3001st post couldn't be special, too (or the 3002nd for that matter)? (people are silly)


----------



## moloko

cafune said:


> (people are silly)


_They_ sure are.


----------



## probably offline

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Perhaps it feels like your mind is missing a part of itself because it's reward system was intertwined with the outputs received from the actions and words his mind provided. Not to mention the amount of your opinions, and methods of thought that you taught to him, and vice versa.


I think that I mostly just lack social interaction, with anyone. I just used my ex as an example. It's a basic human need that I can't reason my way out of. Human beings go crazy/apathetic if they spend too much time alone for too long. It can work well the first few years(I even enjoyed it), but you reach the expiration date of your contentment and sanity, eventually. There's a huge difference between having a very limited social life and no social life at all.


----------



## Equity

probably offline said:


> I think that I mostly just lack social interaction, with anyone. I just used my ex as an example. It's a basic human need that I can't reason my way out of. Human beings go crazy/apathetic if they spend too much time alone for too long. It can work well the first few years(I even enjoyed it), but you reach the expiration date of your contentment and sanity, eventually. There's a huge difference between having a very limited social life and no social life at all.


It strikes me that anxiety exerts a certain amount of torture on us. We would want to avoid social benefits of the people but we can't avoid the trappings of being a social animal at the heart of it. But I suppose I reiterate the obvious.


----------



## cafune

moloko said:


> *They* sure are.


I'm not enjoying the implications of this x)


----------



## ChopSuey

I met the most beautiful, amazing, wondrous and spectacular human being ever yesterday night, and I'm not sure I'll ever see her again. Must..... figure out her FB or number. ;d


----------



## ravenseldoncat

I need to stop going on SAS chat, however compelling it sometimes feels. And I'd like to pick up my personal reading pace again, with the books I read for pleasure. I'd like to do really well in my classes this quarter. 

And I'd kind of like to post more in SAS forums.


----------



## beffa

it's just not my day today apparently


----------



## jonafin

i'm sick of trusting and forgiving people so easily


----------



## bad baby

Topshop leggings + _Suburgatory_ reruns (♥)


----------



## mattmc

I need to appreciate what I have more.
Despite how hard life is.
Letting negativity run my mind just makes it worse.


----------



## moloko

cafune said:


> I'm not enjoying the implications of this x)


Fiiiine... We're all silly people.


----------



## oood

I can't find this stupid book


----------



## Priapus

I should work a little on Spanish, but I'm a lot more interested in posting on this forum


----------



## shelbster18

I'm glad I trusted you enough to open up about my anxiety and the fact I have no friends at all. I'm surprised you still think I'm awesome. That really means a lot to me and shows that you care. I thought you'd think less of me.


----------



## jsmith92

AceEmoKid said:


> we offend others all the time without knowing it.
> 
> just as i was walking back to my dorm, a classmate from animation waved to me and called out my name. i gave my pathetic tight-lipped smile and wave in return, which is essentially putting my right hand rigidly up partway, hovering in front of my stomach region. he took it for lack of enthusiasm or perhaps a rude greeting, and as i passed by him and his pair of buddies, he called back at me, sarcastically, "wow, i'm _really_ excited to see you too, alex." he yelled it loudly enough that others around me could have definitely overheard and were probably judging me at that very moment, so all i could do was look back and give another tight lipped smile, as if i was chuckling over his comment rather than feeling offended and even more socially ostracized.
> 
> again, once i reached the inside of my dorm room, my roommate unintentionally offended me. she was at the mirror, blowdrying her wet hair and obviously dressed rather fancily. i asked her if she was going anywhere tonight (and she usually is), simply because i was curious whether i'd have the room to myself for a few hours. she responded affirmatively, and asked in turn if i was doing anything tonight. maybe it is partly my fault, since i adopted a rather playful tone, because she took my "nope, nothing" positively and responded, "well, that's always the best." good thing i was facing away from her, because my face was a contortion of rage and utter, barely suppressed hilarity. she asks me the SAME THING every ****ing night practically, and i always respond "nothing."
> 
> she is aware that i have no friends and i've even heard her comment to her many, many guests/friends that stop by that her roommate seems to never leave the room. yet she has the nerve to ask as a followup, "so do you know what your friends are doing tonight?" take a ****ing hint. i don't have any friends. all i can do is shake my head.
> 
> does she honestly think that _i_ think being alone every night and never leaving the room is enjoyable? are you kidding me? to try to turn something that has caused me so much turmoil, so much self pity and rage at my utter lack of a social life, into a positive? i can understand positive attitudes. they can be nice. but sometimes i'd rather you just make no ****ing comment about the situation. either that, or some empathy, rather than pretending everything is fine for me.
> 
> similar commentary spews from her mouth whenever i miss classes due to depressive episodes. "well, at least you got some extra time to spare," or, "wow, you are so lucky. i wish i could get some extra sleep." oh, shut the **** up. i am not _lucky_ to miss my classes half the time because i'm too ****ing depressed and demotivated to attend. ugh. just, ugh. she does it all the time.


Hoes will be hoes


----------



## catcharay

Im thinking that im pissed off that my travel card wasnt credited w 20 dollars like the machine was supposed to achieve!! My god, so pissed

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## AceEmoKid

I can't sleep again. To be fair, this is much earlier than I would usually sleep (currently almost 1am, but I usually sleep at 5am/6am). But I need to sleep at a reasonable time tonight, because I can't trust my body to wake up on time tomorrow. I'll end up confused, nauseous, with a splitting headache as I glance at the clock and realize it is already 3pm in the afternoon, and I had missed all my classes. And I can't miss my class tomorrow because there's a quiz that won't be re-administered to absentees. Can't afford to get a 0 on it because there are only 6 major graded assignments in that class (2 quizzes, 2 500 word responses, and 2 8-10 page papers).


----------



## probably offline

One of the first flies of the year flew into my apartment. It's really fat! My cat is going bananas. So adorable ;_;


----------



## oood

I feel so much better for detaching myself from people. I know it's false pride in a way but No longer being that annoying, emotionally needy person for others to pity and vent to is so cathartic.., I feel like I can be mentally self-sufficient after all, if not physically.


----------



## Lorn

How much hot sauce to use? Is there such a thing as too much... ?


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I'm seriously considering opening a Facebook account again so I can reestablish contact with about five old friends.

While those friendships were not the most meaningful, they are all people I've known for 4+ years and nowadays it's just so difficult and tiresome to get people to know and trust you that I'm not sure if I can afford to totally throw away those old friendships, unfulfilling as they may be.


----------



## Marakunda

.


----------



## Spindrift

You don't actually like that song you just heard on the radio. I know that because you say it about everything you bloody hear. They play the same five songs over and over again and have tricked you into thinking they're good. The radio has taken you hostage and you've fallen in love with it.


----------



## shelbster18

lol...My sister went to jail for 18 and a half days for probation violation and told me that she almost got in a fight with a couple of girls. Damn. She's staying over at my house for a few days because she doesn't have a job. My dad is not going to take this lightly. :|


----------



## Spindrift

If I could drum like that, I've never have to orgasm again.


----------



## Spindrift

Spindrift said:


> If I could drum like that, I've never have to orgasm again.


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## AceEmoKid

What if I disappeared? I want to try it. Being a real ghost might prove fun and maybe even relaxing. Now I just need someone to kill me and separate my animated spirit from this empty vessel.


----------



## cmed

Bob Saget who _are _you?


----------



## AussiePea

Whether or not I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## mattmc

Why you wake up so quickly body?


----------



## shelbster18

Oh no.  My dad's taking me to my Psychiatrist appointment tomorrow. I guess he won't look at my paperwork because I put personal stuff on it about how he's a minor drunk and how I have a horrible relationship with him. I would think they'd keep that private. I should have lied on the suicide questions.


----------



## Equity

I want a kipper snack right now! rar ra ra rar ra rarrr


----------



## moloko

Well said.


----------



## probably offline

I want new frames for my glasses so bad. But I'm too poor ;_; I know what I want and I hate walking around with these.


----------



## Nitrogen

I've read and completed nine books so far this year, and am thirty pages into the 10th. Strange, because usually I lack the attention span to read anything, yet alone the inevitable frustration of grasping concepts, as well as understanding complex words and ideas, leaves me unmotivated.

Perhaps I've turned into an alien.


----------



## shelbster18

No one's ever too busy. If they really liked you, they'd take the time to want to see you. If celebrities can have time for seeing people and dating and ****, anyone can. So I'm tired of hearing all of this crap. -_-


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> I've read and completed nine books so far this year, and am thirty pages into the 10th. Strange, because usually I lack the attention span to read anything, yet alone the inevitable frustration of grasping concepts, as well as understanding complex words and ideas, leaves me unmotivated.
> 
> Perhaps I've turned into an alien.


so you can read now??? you better update your profile then.

also i bet they were all marvel comic books. that's okay, though. baby steps. they can be quite dense sometimes.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> so you can read now??? you better update your profile then.
> 
> also i bet they were all marvel comic books. that's okay, though. baby steps. they can be quite dense sometimes.


kinda i just look at the words for a while but that still counts right

no it was chotard and crying in lot 49


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> kinda i just look at the words for a while but that still counts right
> 
> no it was chotard and crying in lot 49


yeah i think that's how mermaid does it so you should be reading and writing at a mermaid level in no time. good luck.

i didn't know they were based on graphic novels but wow c00lio dawg. did siler show you the vintage comic shop or something? how does the book compare to the movie?????


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> yeah i think that's how mermaid does it so you should be reading and writing at a mermaid level in no time. good luck.
> 
> i didn't know they were based on graphic novels but wow c00lio dawg. did siler show you the vintage comic shop or something? how does the book compare to the movie?????


ok thanks i'm already there

yes the hip and retro vintage comic shop owned and managed by his 80s mum

the movie was Really Beautiful. It used sound the way it used sound in City Lights and Modern Times--as tapestries of aural gestures that accentuate the director's cartoon like style. a bourgeois business owner wears a stuffy suit and ugly hipster glasses, while his consumerist wife wears "comfortable" dresses that resemble pastel-colored shopping bags (in reality they're a snuggie). the book does not include these details, therefore it is sh!t.


----------



## tea111red

how do people survive the spring/summer w/o using the a/c? a fan is not enough. i won't make it.


----------



## Priapus

tea111red said:


> how do people survive the spring/summer w/o using the a/c? a fan is not enough. i won't make it.


on the other hand, how do people survive the cold without a heater and a good jacket?


----------



## housebunny

Looked up the exbf on facebook. He looks ugly.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I wish my friend would get online so I can be sure he is okay. :< I don't know why I worry so much about people I don't even know...

Also, I am suddenly becoming an art person. I never used to give a hang about it (paintings, etc) and yet now...I suddenly feel its significance and desire to create and appreciate the work of others.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

your little hands are pushing the chair underneath my feet


----------



## tea111red

http://i.imgur.com/TILJ3D7.png

O_O ...lol


----------



## purechaos

Work? Argh! Please tell me how auto correct wanted to change argh to earth?


----------



## alienbird

tea111red said:


> http://i.imgur.com/TILJ3D7.png
> 
> O_O ...lol


You're mesmerized by his beauty, huh?


----------



## tea111red

Grand said:


> You're mesmerized by his beauty, huh?


Yes, I want his number and to carry his children.


----------



## alienbird

tea111red said:


> Yes, I want his number and to carry his children.


He has nice hair, I must say. x.x
Reminds me of a comb.

Lol.


----------



## Spindrift

I'm a grown man and it's past midnight! I can take my pants off if I want to!


----------



## mattmc

Can't get Bates Motel out of my head after watching the first season.


----------



## cuppy

shelbster18 said:


> No one's ever too busy. If they really liked you, they'd take the time to want to see you. If celebrities can have time for seeing people and dating and ****, anyone can. So I'm tired of hearing all of this crap. -_-


Yes! :yes

Here is a quote I found the other day from some old magazine clippings from high school:

"If you're not sure if he/she likes you still, then they don't. If they did you would know"

Find someone worth your energy


----------



## purechaos

I don't wanna go to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please don't make me!!!! Someone write me a note!!! Pleeeaassee!!!


----------



## Owl-99

purechaos said:


> I don't wanna go to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please don't make me!!!! Someone write me a note!!! Pleeeaassee!!!


This is a cracker.

*Eye issue*

Tell your boss you're having an eye issue. When he asked what's wrong, tell him you just can't see yourself going to work today!!


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Why wont tannasg go into buisness with me and open up a joint TannTastic tanning shop :cry


----------



## millenniumman75

Multitasking can be for the birds sometimes...


----------



## mattmc

Hold the line...
Love isn't always on time.


----------



## probably offline

This is perfect


----------



## diamondheart89

mattmc said:


> Can't get Bates Motel out of my head after watching the first season.


Ooh so good.


----------



## mattmc

diamondheart89 said:


> Ooh so good.


The characters really get in your head. Such great writing and acting.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I wonder what the best way to get high is. All I have on me are a buttload of sharpies (sniffed them a bit, not much happened and it wasn't very pleasant; also I've read that it's one of the most dangerous highs because it cuts off oxygen from the brain so I won't try it again), glue (similar to sharpies; a no-go), 24 dayquil gel capsules, my lisinopril (doubt it could alter my mind much), approx. 50 ibuprofen 200 mg tablets, approx. 30 loratadine 10 mg tablets (AKA claritin), and 2 albuterol sulfate inhalors. I drink a lot of caffeine-heavy drinks on a daily basis, and I've even had days where I (accidentally) drank over 5 cups of coffee in one day, plus caffeinated tea -- but that's just a caffeine rush, which is different than a "high."


----------



## Marakunda

AceEmoKid said:


> I wonder what the best way to get high is. All I have on me are a buttload of sharpies (sniffed them a bit, not much happened and it wasn't very pleasant; also I've read that it's one of the most dangerous highs because it cuts off oxygen from the brain so I won't try it again), glue (similar to sharpies; a no-go), 24 dayquil gel capsules, my lisinopril (doubt it could alter my mind much), approx. 50 ibuprofen 200 mg tablets, approx. 30 loratadine 10 mg tablets (AKA claritin), and 2 albuterol sulfate inhalors. I drink a lot of caffeine-heavy drinks on a daily basis, and I've even had days where I (accidentally) drank over 5 cups of coffee in one day, plus caffeinated tea -- but that's just a caffeine rush, which is different than a "high."


I don't know how serious you are with this post, but...

Those dayquil capsules have acetaminophen in them which would probably kill you if you take enough, so I'd advise against using that to get high. You could buy an over the counter cough suppressant with DXM (Dextromethorphan) in it. That's probably the easiest way, considering it doesn't require connections, and is pretty legal. Apparently it's pretty similar to Ketamine and PCP. I'm interested in trying it myself one day.

Just make sure you actually know what you're ingesting. Check the ingredients on the back if it's an over the counter drug. And research *everything*.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Marakunda said:


> I don't know how serious you are with this post, but...
> 
> Those dayquil capsules have acetaminophen in them which would probably kill you if you take enough, so I'd advise against using that to get high. You could buy an over the counter cough suppressant with DXM (Dextromethorphan) in it. That's probably the easiest way, considering it doesn't require connections, and is pretty legal. Apparently it's pretty similar to Ketamine and PCP. I'm interested in trying it myself one day.
> 
> Just make sure you actually know what you're ingesting. Check the ingredients on the back if it's an over the counter drug. And research *everything*.


Definitely. I always research before making decisions, especially when playing with something potentially dangerous as medication. Thanks for the tip on dayquil. Wonder what specific ingredients or combination of ingredients are responsible for the "high" feeling. I know it's mainly THC in pot. If I knew the pattern, I would be able to seek out the perfect medications much easier.

My roommate offered to drive me off campus sometime soon so I can get some sleeping pills at the pharmacy; I could probably get some of the DXM while I'm at it. Have you ever tried overdosing on DXM, how much did you take, and what was the experience like? Yeah no connections required and legal are my best bets, haha. I don't know anyone and I don't want the chance of getting into legal trouble.


----------



## PandaBearx

So. tired. But I don't want to sleep >_<


----------



## Marakunda

AceEmoKid said:


> Definitely. I always research before making decisions, especially when playing with something potentially dangerous as medication. Thanks for the tip on dayquil. *Wonder what specific ingredients or combination of ingredients are responsible for the "high" feeling. I know it's mainly THC in pot. If I knew the pattern, I would be able to seek out the perfect medications much easier.*


That's where the research comes in. The internet is great for that, and there are a lot of people willing to help/educate you about drugs, there always are. Most drugs seemingly don't have a specific component (though some definitely do) that mainly contributes towards the drugs effects. It's mainly just the drug itself, or the combination of components that are what effect you. Or at least, that's what I think. That probably made no sense at all.

Anyways, I'm gonna PM you. I'll link you to a really helpful site.



> My roommate offered to drive me off campus sometime soon so I can get some sleeping pills at the pharmacy; I could probably get some of the DXM while I'm at it. Have you ever tried overdosing on DXM, how much did you take, and what was the experience like? Yeah no connections required and legal are my best bets, haha. I don't know anyone and I don't want the chance of getting into legal trouble.


Nah, I've never tried it. Though I'd like to someday. It causes dissociation, which I'm very interested in. And apparently at high doses can also cause hallucinations. That's pretty cool. You should research it before you buy it. It may not be for you, you should take the "type" of high into consideration. You seem like you'd be into more chill drugs. Depending on how much you take you could trip pretty hard. Make sure you can handle it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I'm gross and sappy. lol


----------



## mattmc

This feeling. A kind of fullness. Or at least not being empty.
It's here. Like you're here inside me. Please don't leave.
Angel on the other side. Blessing hidden in the seams.
I see you and love you till I cease to be. Lover in my dreams.


----------



## oood

More sugar


----------



## AceEmoKid

Marakunda said:


> That's where the research comes in. The internet is great for that, and there are a lot of people willing to help/educate you about drugs, there always are. Most drugs seemingly don't have a specific component (though some definitely do) that mainly contributes towards the drugs effects. It's mainly just the drug itself, or the combination of components that are what effect you. Or at least, that's what I think. That probably made no sense at all.
> 
> Anyways, I'm gonna PM you. I'll link you to a really helpful site.
> 
> Nah, I've never tried it. Though I'd like to someday. It causes dissociation, which I'm very interested in. And apparently at high doses can also cause hallucinations. That's pretty cool. You should research it before you buy it. It may not be for you, you should take the "type" of high into consideration. You seem like you'd be into more chill drugs. Depending on how much you take you could trip pretty hard. Make sure you can handle it.


It makes sense and I suspect that as well, though I'm by no means educated in pharmaceuticals whatsoever. And alright. I already found this useful thread among others on that forum which I will read before I go out to the pharmacy. Dissociation sounds nice. I'm already pretty dissociated from my environment and emotions, and have been for years. Thanks for the advice and I await your message.


----------



## euphoria04

Currently digesting one of those late night, laying-in-bed epiphanies. Suddenly the dots are connected, and a bunch more things make sense. One step closer to self realization!






... but really though, can I just stop thinking and sleep pls?


----------



## jsmith92

euphoria04 said:


> Currently digesting one of those late night, laying-in-bed epiphanies. Suddenly the dots are connected, and a bunch more things make sense. One step closer to self realization!
> 
> ... but really though, can I just stop thinking and sleep pls?


Ya man I feel the same way sometimes lol


----------



## Nitrogen

If only I could fast forward to six months from this moment in time.


----------



## Wirt

Bars of soap gross me out


----------



## Spindrift

The world stops when all of reddit's links are purple.


----------



## 101Drew

Coffeine is the source of happiness


----------



## cmed

If I were wealthy my first order of business would be making sure I have a brand new pair of socks to put on for the first time every day.


----------



## mattmc

One of the things I love about Bates Motel is how it can surprise you. Also the female characters are awesome.


----------



## TryingMara

Don't want to be a supermodel. I don't think those who don't look like supermodels are ugly or below average, but I'm upset that I am. Everyone has some level of asymmetry, why does mine have to be so apparent? There has always been some issue.. nothing life threatening, but annoying enough to make me feel horrible about myself and guilty since others have far worse situations. Why can't I just look normal and average?


----------



## shelbster18

My Psychiatrist talked with me today about what I want to do as a career. So I just told him x-ray tech. and I don't want to do that. I'm only studying to be one since the school I go to is close to home and only because he told me about it. They make decent money, too. I'm obviously going to need to have enough money to make a living. I am interested in the body and all but not really wanting to do this. I told him I write poetry and he thought it was strange that I want to go into the medical field since I write poems and read. I told him how it wouldn't be realistic for me to do that because I'm sure there's no school near where I live where I could study to do stuff like that and my dad always worries about money and wants me to stay close to home. He actually understood that surprisingly. The thing that worries me is that he told me some girl was a Radiologist and hated her job and took seven Xanax a day and quit her job to play the violin. I don't want that to be me.  I just would dread to change my major to something completely different. I just want school to be over with so I don't have to deal with more school anxiety hell. ****. It's called work for a reason. :/ Work isn't ever going to be fun.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Watch the entire video.


----------



## EndlessBlu

I wouldn't mind being a complete loner with no ambition for the rest of my life as long as it meant doing all the weird, geeky things I want without anybody judging me for it. That keeps me happy enough.

WHY CAN'T PEOPLE JUST LET ME WASTE MY LIFE IN PEACE AND NOT MAKE ME FEEL LIKE I SHOULD ASPIRE TO BE A NEUROSURGEON OR A FOOTBALL PLAYING KING IN SPACE? I just want to work at a bookstore or a pet store or something like that until I'm 70 years old and have little adventures in my head. That's all ;_;


----------



## Dissonance

EndlessBlu said:


> I wouldn't mind being a complete loner with no ambition for the rest of my life as long as it meant doing all the weird, geeky things I want without anybody judging me for it. That keeps me happy enough.
> 
> WHY CAN'T PEOPLE JUST LET ME WASTE MY LIFE IN PEACE AND NOT MAKE ME FEEL LIKE I SHOULD ASPIRE TO BE A NEUROSURGEON OR A FOOTBALL PLAYING KING IN SPACE? I just want to work at a bookstore or a pet store or something like that until I'm 70 years old and have little adventures in my head. That's all ;_;


 ...Because young adults need jobs we need to move so they have a chance to start from the ground up.


----------



## beffa

i want to die


----------



## coeur_brise

If somewhere along the line, knowing multiplied by time . would you, would I walk the line, stretching cross the sans of time? Go slumming on park avenue to see the world unfold anew. To see a different point of view from the lens slightly askew. Maybe perhaps. Of course. Would you? Bacon.


----------



## AceEmoKid

What is the proper etiquette when riding in the car with someone? I don't know if it's considered rude to remain silently involved in my own activities (i.e. playing my 3DS or reading), or if I am obliged to make conversation.



beffa said:


> i want to die


:squeeze


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> What is the proper etiquette when riding in the car with someone? I don't know if it's considered rude to remain silently involved in my own activities (i.e. playing my 3DS or reading), or if I am obliged to make conversation.
> 
> :squeeze


 The polite thing to do is start the windshield wipers


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> The polite thing to do is start the windshield wipers


Very sound advice. Thanks.


----------



## beffa

AceEmoKid said:


> What is the proper etiquette when riding in the car with someone? I don't know if it's considered rude to remain silently involved in my own activities (i.e. playing my 3DS or reading), or if I am obliged to make conversation.
> 
> :squeeze


:heart

i also wondered that though, i usually end up just sitting on my phone in the car : | i went out with a friend to watch a film today and i had to get back in the car and talk to another girl which i barely talk to and her dad. my friend noticed i was kind of uncomfortable and put music on so i didn't have to talk which was really nice of her i guess. and yay for 3DS although you just reminded me i lost mine months ago and still haven't found it.

on topic i still want to die and i have 2 weeks off school ahahah ahha


----------



## PlayerOffGames

that im about to smoke my last cigarette and im gonna be up for a few more hours :blank


----------



## AceEmoKid

This gif pleases me.


----------



## Spindrift

I'm being ignored.


----------



## cuppy

Spindrift said:


> I'm being ignored.


*poke*


----------



## Spindrift

cuppy said:


> *poke*


----------



## Steinerz

Beheading chickens.


----------



## millenniumman75

AceEmoKid said:


> This gif pleases me.


Where in the world did this come from? :lol Access Cable channel?
I feel sorry for the kid.


----------



## AceEmoKid

why did i never research borderline personality disorder before? almost everything i read is the absolute perfect ****ing fit. i was unsure about bipolar despite testing high on self reports, but borderline sounds like it's it. i don't know who i can bring it up to though, so there's little point in this revelation.


----------



## Giephri

Hold it... Just hold it in for a bit longer...!

I have a really bad stomach ache right now and requires me to use the restroom. The problem is my mom has a guest and I don't want to go outside...


----------



## loophole

Humans are dumb to think they are smart


----------



## slyfox

Why me?


----------



## mattmc

_What you feel is what you are
and what you are is beautiful..._


----------



## moloko

Coldplay's new album will be released next month!!!  Wtf, I didn't even knew they were making a new one. **** yeah!


----------



## Mittens76

PB and J is really good.


----------



## slyfox

I should take at least somewhat of a break from the internet


----------



## probably offline

Damn. I wish I looked like Léa Seydoux :<

edit:

Look at the paws! Look at the paws! LOOK AT THEM!


----------



## mattmc

_"I thought you'd be glad
I was talking to the Red Queen.
I thought you loved
Looking Glass Land, Wonderland.
*I thought we loved it together.*"_


----------



## moloko

Playing Mahjong Titans and browsing SAS on a saturday night. Living la vida loca.


----------



## jsmith92

I want a pet tiger...walking it down the street would be comical


----------



## moloko

jsmith92 said:


> I want a pet tiger...walking it down the street would be comical


Tiger's for pussies. Hyena and baboon's where it's at.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The beginning of the Walking Dead was disappointingly predictable, but I'm going to stick with it even though I don't like zombies/infected because I like survival/post apocalyptic stuff and character development.

No one needed to know this, but I treat this thread like my facebook feed now.


----------



## AceEmoKid

why is it that some of the cheeriest people i know turn out to be depressed and suicidal as well? i'm beginning to suspect we're all just ****ed up completely.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> why is it that some of the cheeriest people i know turn out to be depressed and suicidal as well? i'm beginning to suspect we're all just ****ed up completely.


 A hug is the best medicine. No one one is immune to Sorrow.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I did nothing today and I feel like a completely pathetic ****wad. Someone crumple me up and toss me in with the rest of the garbage where I belong.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Ive been really mean to my room mate recently. And they checked his belongings and threw away all the old stuff he had. He didnt have lunch with us yesterday


----------



## jsmith92

moloko said:


> Tiger's for pussies. Hyena and baboon's where it's at.


Ehhhh.....hyenas and baboons aren't as beautiful as tigers.....they are great animals


----------



## AceEmoKid

i love potatoes, man. so ****ing good.

and **** i just deleted the entire post i was writing. anyway. i've been researching and compiling a bucket list of legal/"loophole" drugs i want to try before i die. i really want to try mushrooms; they stood out to me the most, and i even found a site that sells grow kits and pre grown packages of them -- they're relatively cheap, surprisingly. i won't be able to buy them anytime soon, but maybe one day if i live on my own, i can grow my own. i probably can't try any of the other ones on the list anytime soon, except for a couple which aren't drugs per se, but can have drug-like effects in excessive amounts. 

i want to eventually try them all, but will spread the experiences out as to give me time to relax, introspect, and focus on other aspects of my life. as my storyboard professor once said, a film with one explosive climax after another will only exhaust the audience and even, ironically, bore them. it's best to slowly build tension, then have one or two maximum climaxes that snap back the proverbial rubber band. i will apply the same principle to my experiments, i suppose. start with low risk stuff in low doses, a bit of trial and error to see what i like and which ones are definite no's, then work my way up in terms of doses and "craziness." should be fun. will make my life less boring than it is. 

and i don't ****ing care what anyone else says about drug use being inherently pathetic. i'm sure those very same critics use some drug or another, like coffee or alcohol, or use some other risky surrogate such as gambling. so long as you are responsible and well informed/organized, i can only see drug use as a positive. it means you're not afraid to experiment a little bit and seek pleasure. i want to enjoy life and explore interesting alternate realities.


----------



## PeppermintButler

that its been sunny weather for the past 2 weeks and I've stayed in my room the entire time cause I had nowhere and no one to go anywhere.
and the empty cold feeling in my entire being. 
hmm time to eat some cake..


----------



## tea111red

I really need to be back on Adderall and anxiety meds

Tired of working this crappy, dead end job

Tired of being so unmotivated and lazy

Tired of instability

Tired of wondering when I'll ever accomplish something worthwhile

I'm tired.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tea111red said:


> I really need to be back on Adderall and anxiety meds
> 
> Tired of working this crappy, dead end job
> 
> Tired of being so unmotivated and lazy
> 
> Tired of instability
> 
> Tired of wondering when I'll ever accomplish something worthwhile
> 
> I'm tired.


:squeeze


----------



## AceEmoKid

Oh **** I did it again. Almost 5am. Dammit, and I was trying to turn over a new leaf with the recent acquirement of melatonin in hand. Welp. There's always tomorrow to start fixing up my sleeping pattern.


----------



## purechaos

AceEmoKid said:


> Oh **** I did it again. Almost 5am. Dammit, and I was trying to turn over a new leaf with the recent acquirement of melatonin in hand. Welp. There's always tomorrow to start fixing up my sleeping pattern.


 Melatonin didn't do diddly for me. Hope it works for you. If not try Valerian root with it (friend recommended to me)


----------



## AceEmoKid

purechaos said:


> Melatonin didn't do diddly for me. Hope it works for you. If not try Valerian root with it (friend recommended to me)


Ah I've heard of Valerian root. I prefer natural stuff, so I'd definitely look to it as an alternative. Thank you for the suggestion and I hope your insomnia has gotten better.


----------



## NormalLad

I need a boyfriend xD


----------



## slyfox

I'd love it if the world just died. Being able to sleep and dream forever would be the next best option


----------



## mattmc

Persephone The Dread said:


> The beginning of the Walking Dead was disappointingly predictable, but I'm going to stick with it even though I don't like zombies/infected because I like survival/post apocalyptic stuff and character development.
> 
> No one needed to know this, but I treat this thread like my facebook feed now.


I've only seen the first two seasons but from everything I hear it gets better as it goes. Plus the zombie make up is lovely.


----------



## moloko

mattmc said:


> I've only seen the first two seasons but from everything I hear it gets better as it goes.


Not really. I think those first two are the best, it gets predictable and boring after that in my opinion. Still a good show though.


----------



## mattmc

moloko said:


> Not really. I think those first two are the best, it gets predictable and boring after that in my opinion. Still a good show though.


Really? Well at the very least there is supposedly interesting characters later on.


----------



## moloko

mattmc said:


> Really? Well at the very least there is supposedly interesting characters later on.


Not to me, but my opinion on these things isn't the best representation of what the majority may feel. To me it starts using the same old hollywood formula, that's when I start to roll my eyes. You should see it for yourself, it won't feel like a chore to see. Season 4 on the other hand was.


----------



## mattmc

moloko said:


> Not to me, but my opinion on these things isn't the best representation of what the majority may feel. To me it starts using the same old hollywood formula, that's when I start to roll my eyes. You should see it for yourself, it won't feel like a chore to see. Season 4 on the other hand was.


I definitely plan to. Next up though is Grimm S02. 

Thanks for the honest opinion. Sometimes having low expectations helps enjoyment. :yes


----------



## BAH

.


----------



## Marko3

should i eat some more peanuts...should i finish that peanut bag or not?


----------



## lad

Fook it, tomorrow I'm going to put effort into my life.


----------



## slyfox

God people are getting on my nerves


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I miss the animals, even if they make me sick.


----------



## diamondheart89

probably offline said:


> Damn. I wish I looked like Léa Seydoux :<
> 
> edit:
> 
> Look at the paws! Look at the paws! LOOK AT THEM!


So magnificent. :mushy


----------



## Bawsome

what is a do?


----------



## shelbster18

This house is so chaotic now. My sister's living with me for awhile and my uncle was staying over here because my dad picked him up from Atlanta to come stay here and I just heard my dad yelling at him like crazy and telling him to get out of our ****ing house. Don't know if he's drunk or what and then I thought I heard my sister screaming. It sounded like my dad threw something, too.


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> This house is so chaotic now. My sister's living with me for awhile and my uncle was staying over here because my dad picked him up from Atlanta to come stay here and I just heard my dad yelling at him like crazy and telling him to get out of our ****ing house. Don't know if he's drunk or what and then I thought I heard my sister screaming. It sounded like my dad threw something, too.


Heard my dad ask my sister is she wants to kill him and said that she's ****ed up in the head.  Uh...what is going on?


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

why am i such dead weight and utterly useless.
when can i ever be useful..my future is dead.. i shall rot.


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

should i contact him? ...probably not. he may be too busy or he might not respond. 
can't bother him...
i'm bothersome


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I've spent over 300 hours conversing with her in just three months and yet I always feel that there are so many more things that I wish to say to her.

She's truly the little sister I always wanted but I just can't help to be afraid of the possibility of this being a silly dream of which I am soon to wake up.


----------



## pineapplebun

I want to sleep but I'm not tired enough to black out immediately once my head hits the pillow so I can't, because I keep replaying those scary stories and images we listened to and saw. WHY must you like scary things?!


----------



## AceEmoKid

I always wonder how members interact with others in real life. I crave to see some snippet, some video clip of candid interaction with someone else. How do they interact with fellow classmates vs. complete strangers vs. authority figures vs. friends vs. family? I desperately want to know how I compare, or, at the least, find some comfort in knowing I am not the only terribly awkward one and have it proven before my very eyes.


----------



## purechaos

I'm moving **** this ****


----------



## Kalliber

Going to work? :/


----------



## Steinerz

I feel like I am playing a game to get to 3000. OCD.


----------



## TryingMara

Why does it have to be that they're using others? Some people are just friendly. They've given you no reason to think otherwise and have only been nice. Not only have you accussed them of having ulterior motives but you've told others about it too. Cynicism like that bothers me and just drives people away. And once she's gone, it'll be another thing for you to ***** about.


----------



## trushy

It is Monday.:sigh


----------



## cmed

Saw a squirrel trying to chase a bird. Squirrel had no chance. Learn to fly, squirrel.

Most exciting thing that's happened all day.


----------



## moloko

Why?...


----------



## AceEmoKid

lol.....idfk what is even happening anymore LOL im going to ****ing throw up i seriously dont know


----------



## Equity

I just finished a Culture book and it wasn't ever in the Culture or from any Culture person's point of view. I was so irritated that I kicked poor Jake the duck across the room.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i just hung out in a room with a bunch of stoners i've never met while i tried my best to keep my eyes on the screen of my friend playing this trippy game called killer is dead and hold my pee in as his roommate and this random couple took turns with the bong. i didn't even get to try any, nor did my friend who invited me to, because at the last minute his roommate came in with those other kids. probably one of the weirdest hours of my life. his roommate was playing this obnoxious rap music (i've nothing against rap, but he was playing ****tiest of **** rap to ever exits) on his crappy laptop speakers, bobbing his head and singing along out of tune, while the couple just sat on his bed staring at the screen, blankly. eventually they left but wow......yeah i'd never do weed with a group like that. they just seemed kind of pathetic and boring. i want to do weed alone but of course i have to be polite and stay with my friend when we do it tomorrow afternoon when his roommate leaves. but man that was a waste of time.


----------



## slyfox

I'm going to have trouble keeping up my paranormal/mythology theme on last letter game with words I know and not repeating lol


----------



## Equity

It's raining and this makes me think that I probably won't be able to use my sunnies. I mean, I probably will anyway, but it won't look right.


----------



## Ally

I can't believe it's snowing, again. And it's April. Is this some kind of joke?


----------



## slyfox

Ally said:


> I can't believe it's snowing, again. And it's April. Is this some kind of joke?


After reading that I just looked outside. Snowed here too  Must be a cruel joke


----------



## alienbird

Someone posted the lyrics to Technologic by Daft Punk in this thread, and ever since I saw that post... that song has come back to being stuck in my head time and time again. AHHHHH.


----------



## alienbird

Ally said:


> I can't believe it's snowing, again. And it's April. Is this some kind of joke?


It snowed here yesterday, but the day before that... it was like 80 degrees. o.o Weird weather.


----------



## Ally

^very weird this year!



slyfox said:


> After reading that I just looked outside. Snowed here too  Must be a cruel joke


Aww, you too huh. No fun. April fools must be going all month this year :sigh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just found this again, so random


----------



## Equity

It's only raining here. I am perversely envious of you lot.


----------



## slyfox

I need to get the bill that is due today paid and then I'm going back to bed so I can visit my mom later


----------



## Perkins

I woke up with scratches on one of my breasts. Did a ****ing ghost wolverine grope me in my sleep or what?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> I woke up with scratches on one of my breasts. Did a ****ing ghost wolverine grope me in my sleep or what?


I missed my manicure appointment, okay? Sanchez was unable to make sweet love to my cuticles.


----------



## Perkins

RelinquishedHell said:


> I missed my manicure appointment, okay? Sanchez was unable to make sweet love to my cuticles.


Either cut them box cutters you call nails or you're wearing gloves to bed next time!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> Either cut them box cutters you call nails or you're wearing gloves to bed next time!


Stop complaining and get back to my bed! Rawr!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm bored. I'm wondering if I should go up to the shops with my mother and sister later? For now, I might just go and have a shower.


----------



## cosmicslop

who coded the html for this wiki page? I don't think I've ever seen an image positioned on the left like that right at the beginning of the page. There's the neat little box on the right where a person's picture should always be added in. This is really annoying me.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

Its so cold inside the office and I want to go to the restroom but have to pass through rows of cubicles and through the crowded pantry to get there. -_-


----------



## Steinerz

Gotta piss.


----------



## Dissonance

Coming back to SAS makes me suicidal,angry and lonely and just lost. But suppose where am I not just bitterly remembered. I have people hate me regardless everywhere irl/online. Makes me wonder. What kind of monster should I just become? Very little holds me back from attrocities right now...fear and morality. Why value anything?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wondering if I should message somebody...?


----------



## PandaPop

I wish I was still sleeping


----------



## Steinerz

Enraged.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel pretty meh, I suppose. Just average, as always.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Right now, I'm trying to take over the Just for Fun section. Better post in the other threads now! :lol


----------



## shelbster18

Turns out I have to wear an A cup and not a D cup. I was wrong about my bra size the whole time until I was told I need to wear a smaller bra. T_T So I guess a 34A it is. Too bad they only had one up there. I could have gotten two. It was a cheap bra.


----------



## beffa

wish i didn't eat today omfg i feel so sick


----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://eater.com/archives/2014/04/14/dominos-launches-pizza-with-a-fried-chicken-crust.php












> As of today, Domino's is now serving a pizza on a chicken base with the ambiguous name Specialty Chicken.


lol wut?


----------



## Perkins

*throws lamp at myself* You need to lighten the f*** up.


----------



## slyfox

About how I annoy everyone


----------



## Steinerz

Everyone hates me. I don't blame them but- heh. I don't know anymore.


----------



## tea111red

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Everyone hates me. I don't blame them but- *heh*. I don't know anymore.


haha, I thought you didn't like that word.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Marko3

should i eat them peanuts or not :sus


----------



## Steinerz

tea111red said:


> haha, I thought you didn't like that word.


I don't. It's more about how it's used though.

For example if used as a response to someone's statement.

It comes off as being a giant dick. I wasn't responding to anyone so it's not the same.


----------



## slyfox

Time to leave the computer and get back to cleaning *yawn*


----------



## slyfox

God, Easter is going to be stressful. Someone I don't wanna see is pushing me to come over. I don't feel comfortable so I probably won't though.


----------



## AceEmoKid

LOL my mum just opened the door and was like "hey alex you working hard on your essay" and then she stopped and stared as i looked up from taking a picture of the band-aid on my knee i had written "wounded flesh" on with a blue post it note mustache adorning my upper lip

and then i cried
"now you know mum. this. this is what uni student procrastination looks like"


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

AceEmoKid said:


> LOL my mum just opened the door and was like "hey alex you working hard on your essay" and then she stopped and stared as i looked up from taking a picture of the band-aid i had written "wounded flesh" with a blue post it note mustache adorning my upper lip
> 
> and then i cried
> "now you know mum. this. this is what uni student procrastination looks like"


^lol!

What am I going to do with myself eh?


----------



## Mittens76

Where did that mosquito go?!?!


----------



## Bawsome

I like how relationships is in the controversial discussion category, kinda says a lot.


----------



## Steinerz

My intimacy issues are being attacked very hard. Girl is really showing her feelings towards me and I don't know how to respond. I'm just getting a weird awkward boner. I am lost.


----------



## Kalliber

Anxious D:


----------



## Woodoow

Hey look it's my dorm neighbor, let's say hello to her. No I feel bad, I feel so bad, and she's so close to me - f**k it. Just end up an awkward creepy dude again.


----------



## bluecrime

Everyone on these forums are too normal to have any kind of anxiety. I think a surprisingly high number are just shy and looking for excuses


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Got asked where I was from by a shop assistant today, not sure why. She seemed a little confused by my response too lol. Maybe she thought I was from somewhere interesting and foreign or something.


----------



## Daniel C

Why is it that German philosophers are categorically unable to put their thinking in even remotely clear formulations?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

:O


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## millenniumman75

Going to the bathroom :flush!


----------



## mattmc

bluecrime said:


> Everyone on these forums are too normal to have any kind of anxiety. I think a surprisingly high number are just shy and looking for excuses


Some of us may seem normal because this is the internet. In real life you'd get to hear me stutter or not talk at all.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i really ought to join a depression/suicide forum, but i've heard horror stories about how - shock - depressing they are. and i don't need any of that for my situation. sas is a happy medium between sadness and happiness (and whatever emotions rest between). however, i do feel terrible about constantly plaguing sas with my negativity. eh. i have no motivation to join a depression forum and stay an active member; i like having one active online persona and sticking to it. yet it would be nice to vent there without feeling as guilty as when i do on sas....plus suicide would actually be something i could discuss in detail, unlike on sas. hmmmmmm.....nah.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> i really ought to join a depression/suicide forum, but i've heard horror stories about how - shock - depressing they are. and i don't need any of that for my situation. sas is a happy medium between sadness and happiness (and whatever emotions rest between). however, i do feel terrible about constantly plaguing sas with my negativity. eh. i have no motivation to join a depression forum and stay an active member; i like having one active online persona and sticking to it. yet it would be nice to vent there without feeling as guilty as when i do on sas....plus suicide would actually be something i could discuss in detail, unlike on sas. hmmmmmm.....nah.


 Sadly you will find most of those forum dead. BTW we can discuss it if you like..youtube greatest gift from the universe. Might give you a different perspective.


----------



## Spindrift

Dissonance said:


> Sadly you will find most of those forum dead.


Phrasing!

---

I don't know how I ended up watching Kobe Bryant highlight reels on YouTube, but I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## Jyang772

шрек


----------



## Spindrift

I HUNGER! Time to run something down and consume its flesh.


----------



## AceEmoKid

18+ section got really entertaining for a few minutes. Then everything got deleted. Well, at least that cheered me up a bit. Twas glorious while it lasted.


----------



## dogapus

I heard somewhere that if you don't pray when you're content/happy then you don't deserve to pray when you're sad or depressed. I'd like to pray. I can see it helping me to focus less on myself and help stop bad thought cycles, to help me look out for others more, I guess. In actuality I see myself doing it once, having a good day, and never doing it again.

I love the earliest hours of the day when its as quiet as it will be all day. When I sit outside and alone in the wee hours it feels how I guess prayer is supposed to. Contented quiet. Offices, lone machinery, roads and lights sitting and waiting loyal to their users, who are in a world of dream and snuggled away. Batman comes to mind.


----------



## dogapus

tea111red said:


> I'm considering putting my computer in a place where it'll be inconvenient for me to retrieve.


I thought about only using my computer in a closet for a while. I never did it but I did banish myself to the closet after a 12 hour session one time. I didn't use the computer much the next day :b


----------



## Marko3

what to eat today? i nned to go buyme some cottage cheese.. im running low on it... and some oatmeal....

so Mr. Sun, where r u? I wanna go cycling... maybe i should watch anime or learn japanese... huh? and i need to practice autogenic training...

i feel todays gonna be great day =)


----------



## purechaos

Guess I'm calling out again


----------



## Bawsome

AceEmoKid said:


> 18+ section got really entertaining for a few minutes. Then everything got deleted. Well, at least that cheered me up a bit. Twas glorious while it lasted.


18+ section?



tea111red said:


> I'm considering putting my computer in a place where it'll be inconvenient for me to retrieve.


Do it! do it and never look back!!!


----------



## jsmith92

In a Lonely Place said:


> At Christmas my sister bumped into a girl I used to hang around with in my 20s, said this woman kept going on about how she wishes we'd got together and can she have my number?. My sister knows I have zero friends/life yet didn't give her my number because 'you might not have wanted me to' :|
> 
> Spoke to her yesterday and asked if she'd seen her again yet? 'Oh not reallly, think she's seeing somebody now anyways'
> 
> :blank
> 
> thanks for ****ing nothing, why ****ing tell me about it?


That sucks


----------



## cmed

What's the politically correct way to say white knight? Caucasian knight?


----------



## A Void Ant

Thinking about what I should do today.


----------



## cuppy

I'm wondering if there's someone in my class that uses SAS....probably not :lol but it's nice to think about


----------



## jsmith92

cuppy said:


> I'm wondering if there's someone in my class that uses SAS....probably not :lol but it's nice to think about


Lol yeah....I'm wondering if there are people at my school that use it.....it would be weird if they found out


----------



## jsmith92

In a Lonely Place said:


> Meh..I'll console myself with the fact she would have been disappointed and not at all interested in the forty two year old version of the guy she remembers. Ha.


Meh.....you should probably work on your self confidence bro


----------



## millenniumman75

Going out on my deck and lying in the sun for a long time. Get some SUN!


----------



## NoHeart

I'm here without you baby
But you're still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby
And I dream about you all the time
I'm here without you baby
But you're still with me in my dreams
And tonight
It's only you and me


----------



## Marko3

i need to eat somethin.. so hungry.. but this chat is so addicting...


----------



## cosmicslop

the fact that i'm going to die someday gives me the prerogative to do whatever i want as long it doesn't hurt anyone. that's why i'm going to try to make my own taco bell waffle taco.

edi: memento mori. dum spiro spero. carpe diem!


----------



## nullnaught

I need to extend a piece of music from around 1 minute 45 to 2 minutes or more. And i just ate a banana so i can still taste that.


----------



## slyfox

Not sure I can get an egg shape out of this stone without taking away too much stone. IT already is puny like a robin egg. Maybe I'll just finish smoothing it out, polish it, and forget about the whole egg thing. I then can work on something different. Wanted to create an egg though.


----------



## cmed

Did I seriously just see an ice cream truck drive past at 9:30 at night on a Saturday in April?


----------



## dogapus

If I lived alone I'd probably be lazy and smoke in bed and smell like a cigarette until the house went kaput.


----------



## Equity

My cats are noisy.


----------



## AceEmoKid

uteruses. 
i told my sister i eat uteruses for breakfast everyday, and she asked me whether they were bloody. i retorted that i was not a savage and i in fact wash and boil them thoroughly before eating, although there is a detectable metallic taste remnant afterward. my sister said that she heard they were quite chewy, but i told her that her opinion was invalid since she's never tried any herself whereas i have. i cook mine to well-done, so it's not quite as chewy.


----------



## Spindrift

It looks like blood, but how did it get under there? I don't think our digits are supposed to spontaneously bleed like this. Maybe it's a sign that the thumb's had enough and wants out.

I probably shouldn't anthropomorphize body parts. Things could get weird.


----------



## nullnaught

In a Lonely Place said:


> Just watched An Idiot Abroad where Karl is doing the Route 66 thing, stops off at some Hippie place for a cuddle party. Dunno how I'd fare in that situation but it looks pretty good for people who never get any affection, can't remember my last hug lol


Syd barret is great.

And i just found out i that i could put myself down as a hunk on my profile page. I've always wanted to be a hunk. Yaaaaa.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen just wrote me the hawtest fic to grace this earth. I came upon reading it. Damn hun.


----------



## TenYears

AceEmoKid said:


> uteruses.
> i told my sister i eat uteruses for breakfast everyday, and she asked me whether they were bloody. i retorted that i was not a savage and i in fact wash and boil them thoroughly before eating, although there is a detectable metallic taste remnant afterward. my sister said that she heard they were quite chewy, but i told her that her opinion was invalid since she's never tried any herself whereas i have. i cook mine to well-done, so it's not quite as chewy.


Uhmmm...hah...ya know I could've gone my whole life without reading that and been none the worse off. I don't think I'll be eating anything for the next 24 hours.


----------



## probably offline

**** you.


----------



## pavane ivy

Holidays don't mean a whole lot to me anymore in my older age, but I'll go over to my parent's house for dinner because in spite of it all it still means something to my Mom. She keeps what life there is left in the holidays for our family.


----------



## Pike Queen

I am starving waiting for Easter dinner. xD


----------



## TryingMara

That's life I guess, but my heart just broke. It's weird when you have those few things in life that are your certainties, your rocks, your sources of inspiration and then they break down. It just changes the way you views things. Your outlook is shaken and you don't know what to think. I feel a bit down, but this is life...


----------



## PlayerOffGames

TryingMara said:


> That's life I guess, but my heart just broke. It's weird when you have those few things in life that are your certainties, your rocks, your sources of inspiration and then they break down. It just changes the way you views things. Your outlook is shaken and you don't know what to think. I feel a bit down, but this is life...


 :squeeze


----------



## dal user

why the **** do i continue to the work for scumbags who treat people like ****


----------



## moloko

Yeeeeaaaaah!!! :'D


----------



## TryingMara

inna sense said:


> :squeeze


 :thanks


----------



## shelbster18

cmed said:


> Did I seriously just see an ice cream truck drive past at 9:30 at night on a Saturday in April?


I once heard an ice cream truck late at night. I didn't see it but I heard what sounded like an ice cream truck. It was weird. I wonder why they'd be playing the music on the ice cream truck late at night. Don't know what other kind of car would be having music like that playing. Unless I was hallucinating, which I doubt.


----------



## cmed

shelbster18 said:


> I once heard an ice cream truck late at night. I didn't see it but I heard what sounded like an ice cream truck. It was weird. I wonder why they'd be playing the music on the ice cream truck late at night. Don't know what other kind of car would be having music like that playing. Unless I was hallucinating, which I doubt.


I guess this is a common thing. I actually thought I was hearing things when I heard the music too, but then I looked out the window and there goes Mr. Softee.


----------



## Just Lurking

Glad the day is over with, and that my Ativan coma has finished. I needed that sleep - actually feeling halfway alert at this time.


----------



## AceEmoKid

am i weird? am i pyschotic?

scratch that. psychopathy is not a legitimate medical diagnosis. but then what afflicts me? what describes me? i've been itching to know in what ways i'm sick for years. the itch has intensified in the last month. i want to know. i want to know.


----------



## Nitrogen

le chatelier can go **** himself with his principle


----------



## lunarc

Just remembering my mum randomly checking my wrists every now and then lol. I don't know why I find that funny.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I keep imagining people who aren't there. People I know, at least, however. But sometimes I will turn and even begin to open my mouth to talk to them before realizing there is nothing but air beside me. It came to my attention today especially when I was about to ask my friend who was not in fact beside me if he agreed with a statement my mum was making back at home, and when I paused, shocked at nothing, my mum pressed questions. Sometimes it just feels like there is a ghost clinging to the right side of my body or my back. There are hands gripped at my arm, a chest pressed against my spine, and a chin resting on my shoulder, so lightly that I can barely discern whether it is fact or figment until I see the nothingness with a shift of vision. An uncanny, eerie feeling, yet oddly comforting while unwittingly stuck in the illusion.



Nitrogen said:


> le chatelier can go **** himself with his principle


my fetish


----------



## TheLastDreamer

I am starving. I always starve myself during lunchtime. And then I go and get myself a chicken burger and an ice cream to comfort myself and then feel guilty. I am wondering if I would ever have a good lunch someday and if possible with someone -.-


----------



## slyfox

So tired, but need to stay up. Not much time to sleep before some stuff I need to do in the morning


----------



## moloko

She doesn't give a ****.

I need a major slap in my face. Enough already, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Bawsome

i inhaled a rice


----------



## AminNalcrackers8eight

Right now I am thinking of raising food prices and all the kids in syria whose homes and neighbor hoods were destroyed. Also 30 billion to stop world hunger according to the United nations.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Is T.O.P's voice seriously that low? 

I need to hire him Alan Rickman, Robert Carlyle (no not that watered down Once Upon A Time accent, actual Glaswegian), Morgan Freeman, Idris Elba and Chris Corner (when he had a Middlesborough accent although... The German twang thing kind of works too...) to just like stand around and talk/sing. Wake up Persephone.


----------



## millenniumman75

A six mile run at 73F felt like 80F and it wasn't humid. I am not used to running in the warmer weather.....yeesh


----------



## slyfox

Damn I have no energy to do anything


----------



## minimized

I wish I wasn't a silly, melodramatic writer with no skills for metaphors or dialogue.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

I want to get out of the office. Its 1 pm. Been doing it for the past two weeks. Wonder if anyone is noting it down.


----------



## xisco

really sleepy, but can't ****ing sleep


----------



## slyfox

Time to get ready for bed


----------



## Arbre

Should I play Okami, Ocarina of Time or Mass Effect?


----------



## Perkins

"Somewhere in the world, someone has masturbated to you."


----------



## probably offline

I think we should bring back scrolls. I want to get scrolls in the mail.


----------



## moloko

Upbeat songs! Let's go. **** blues.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i've been wanting to text a classmate to ask him favor for the past couple days, but i can't work up the courage. i have a strong feeling he will say no.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I wanna get the **** out of this creepy place already. I'm losing my mind here. I have so much **** going on I don't know if I'll be able to escape this hell all on my own.


----------



## millenniumman75

There is a slight chance of me getting to bed early tonight!


----------



## KelsKels

Okay.. Sea Otters/lions and seals are the cutest things in this universe. Theyre like teddy bears of the sea.


----------



## Bawsome

Mongolia!

Huuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooguuuuueeeeeee


----------



## slyfox

This week sucks. There is too much to do. It probably wouldn't be much if I wasn't so tired and lacked energy all the time. I have no energy to do other things I had planned. I feel like just tossing out my goals for this week.


----------



## purechaos

Not feeling it. Really on my last straw some things gotta give


----------



## moloko

So apparently "Mona Lisa Overdrive", a song from the Matrix soundtrack that I've been listening for years is the name of a book by William Gibson, author of Neuromancer which I'm finally buying after maybe 10 years, because its the same genre as Matrix, one of my favourite films.

For this one I had to google this gif, it's worth the trouble.









My face:


----------



## AceEmoKid

Roommate at beginning of semester: "Oh yeah, I'm a _huge_ germaphobe, too."

Roommate in actuality the rest of semester: Leaves restroom without having washed her hands, piles up dishes near sink but doesn't rinse (not even wash with antibacterial soap) until several days later, designates the vacuuming job to me after I am fed up living in filth for days, throws dishes with food remnants in the room's trash can (especially _dairy_ products ughughugh) so that our room may have that naturally alluring aroma of sour milk and toe jam, tells me multiple times that she will take the next turn throwing out the trash yet for several days following continues to pile the trash higher and higher until there is literally trash overflowing onto the ground surrounding.

Laughs. Ok, "germaphobe." At least keep your word and don't break the "no food" in the trash can rule. I'd rather not smell as if I'm living in a dumpster.


----------



## millenniumman75

^EEwwww.

I might lay down for a few minutes.


----------



## Wirt

I have 2 right now:

1) I like playing with tape and trying to look at my fingerprint ad clearly as possible by sticking it (CAREFULLY) on my fingers

2) I procrastinate at work too much


----------



## Pike Queen

A paper I need to get off my butt and start.


----------



## Equity

If you lot are us what number are we thinking of ?


----------



## Wanderlust89

cuppy said:


> Is there someone who can help you? :c


Not really. My sister offered me a place to stay but I'm drowning in debt on top of debt. My parents are currently paying my bills, it's not as nice as it may seem. It's just really complicated.  But thanks for reading.


----------



## coeur_brise

I like pandora radio, if t weren't for Pandora radio, I wouldn't have found this song: 



I mean, I didn't know it was that bad but hey.. she's onto something. : p


----------



## cuppy

crimeclub said:


> That would be cool if SAS had a facebook-style feed section so you could see your friend's new posts.


8:27pm cuppy has posted in thread: "Guys vs Gals"
8:30pm cuppy has posted in thread: "Guys vs Gals"
8:31pm cuppy has posted in thread: "Guys vs Gals"
8:33pm cuppy has posted in thread: "Guys vs Gals"
8:35pm cuppy has posted in thread: "Guys vs Gals"
8:36pm cuppy has posted in thread: "Guys vs Gals"
8:37pm cuppy has posted in thread: "Guys vs Gals"
8:40pm cuppy has posted in thread: "Guys vs Gals"
8:41pm MeganRenee has posted in thread: "Random Thought of the Day"
8:43pm cuppy has posted in thread: "Guys vs Gals"

^It would look something like that :b


----------



## shelbster18

I'm thinking about food. T_T My stomach ish growling. I'm going to eat after 2 a.m. this morning. Got to hold off for another 2 hours and 15 minutes. :[ Pooey to that.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

Should I go to the supermarket..or not?


----------



## oood

Unconsciousnessss


----------



## cuppy

I need sleeeeep


TheLastDreamer said:


> Should I go to the supermarket..or not?


Are you going? ^_^


----------



## crimeclub

cuppy said:


> I need sleeeeep


----------



## crimeclub

Started a graveshift with a new staff. Here's what's going to happen, I'm going to seem normal and charming for a couple hours, then I'll slowly get quieter and quieter, and by the end of the shift she'll think I hate her. Here we go.


----------



## millenniumman75

Oy, Thursday.
Three more one-a-day trips to Speedway and I get 7,000 points woohoo


----------



## cuppy

crimeclub said:


> Started a graveshift with a new staff. Here's what's going to happen, I'm going to seem normal and charming for a couple hours, then I'll slowly get quieter and quieter, and by the end of the shift she'll think I hate her. Here we go.


Your expectations of yourself and others shape your outcome...I read that in a book 


crimeclub said:


> [scary picture]


:cry :cry :cry


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Cant w8 till Monday so I can buy a new onesie


----------



## TryingMara

This has been a tough week. I wish I wasn't here.


----------



## crimeclub

Girls are so cute and sweet and terrifying.


----------



## moloko

crimeclub said:


> Girls are so cute and sweet and terrifying.


Yeah... they really are. I feel like an 8 year old.


----------



## slyfox

It's going to be a really annoying day


----------



## Just Lurking

Why do people come here and post only pictures? Especially when it's like one every week (or even more frequent than that)?

Who the f*** are you besides the guy who posts his pictures in the member picture thread?

Would someone help me understand this?


----------



## shelbster18

Uh oh. I got a hickey. I don't know what to do about that. Don't have any shirts that will hide it. I should just be proud of it and wear it like a badge of honor. Or I could just tell them I bruised myself. Haha, that would be even worse. :S I'd rather them get mad at me because of that than feel guilty for them thinking I hurt myself. Eh, I'm not a teenager anymore.


----------



## Perkins

Maybe if I hide under these covers they can never find me.


----------



## purechaos

I'm going to work demmit! I should start an accountability thread for this,lol.


----------



## feels

I want everyone to tell me their secrets.


----------



## EndlessBlu

I hate this world so much I just wanna die


----------



## TheLastDreamer

I want to go home and I don't want to go home but I want to get out of the office!


----------



## TheLastDreamer

cuppy said:


> I need sleeeeep
> 
> Are you going? ^_^


No^^ I just realized that I am wasting too much time roaming the supermarket. I go in circles passing by the same shelves more than 5 times and get frustrated. Hehe


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Cannot wait for my haircut today!!! It has been 4 months too long, time to buzz off this hair!


----------



## cmed

I'm just going to pretend that this weekend is not a weekend this weekend.


----------



## mattmc

feels said:


> I want everyone to tell me their secrets.


This. It'd be okay because I don't judge people.

Sadly, they would judge me if the shoe was on the other hand...


----------



## purechaos

mattmc said:


> This. It'd be okay because I don't judge people.
> 
> Sadly, they would judge me if the shoe was on the other hand...


 Who wears shoes on thier hand?


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i am thinking about this cute girl


----------



## Taplow

I'm thinking about having sardines on toast.


----------



## moloko

Ok, I'm starting to be stupid and only post ****. Time to go before I say too much. Bye bye peoples, see you tomorrow.


----------



## rikkie

How studying for the end of course tests next week are draining all life from me. I've honestly never been this tired!


----------



## AceEmoKid

O_O

I just got an email from the head of the philosophy department at my school informing me that my professor has "singled me out" as having an "unusual aptitude for philosophy." Not sure if this is genuine or just spam they sent out to all philosophy students, but it suggests that I contact them if I would like to double major with philosophy or add it as a minor next to animation.

On a related note, I had my meeting with the rhetorical arts professor today, and he said I had the best paper he's ever read in that course. I guess that made me feel kind of good. It sucks though, because for my speech grade based off of that paper, I only got an 88% because I was absent on my designated speech day, and thus had to perform in late with points deducted. Ah well. He said I was above average in all other areas of the class except attendance, which so far, I have been the most absent in class this semester. Curse you, avoidance anxiety.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i just wrote a fan song about maud pie that includes superfluous rock puns and jokes.

what have i done.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Laughing. My roommate yet again flaunting her social exploits to poor, introverted, reclusive, socially retarded me, failing to see how much she takes for granted. She just got back from yet another huge party off campus...she goes to some event or another literally _every_ night. How the **** is that even possible? How do people live that way? On a lucky side note, her friend who she went with drank so much that she's throwing up all over the place, so she's going to sleep over in that girl's room to babysit her. So I get the room to myself tonight. She also hilariously commented as she left just a few minutes ago, "Poor thing; she has to wake up at 7am to go to America's Got Talent tomorrow morning." Oh yeah. _Poor_ thing. Both of them having yet another pair of free tickets to some Hollywood event. Yeah. I can see how much your life sucks compared to mine. Totally.


----------



## crimeclub

Late-night feels.......

I feel like by all means I should be a "normal" person, I have interests, hobbies, opinions, friends, things I excel at, a surplus of empathy, etc. But the fact is thanks to anxiety I struggle with things most of my friends have accomplished right on schedule years ago.

It just seems like no positive attribute can supersede social anxiety. Sometimes it feels like if you have it then you won the "You're f***ed!" lottery.

It seems so damn impossible to go from 1st date to loving relationship. I wish I had the ability to be myself and the guts to go after the things and the people I want.


----------



## estse

This is just for fun. I can't sleep.


----------



## PandaBearx

I can't tell if I like almond milk, it's good just so confusing ;s does it want to be water or milk?? I like the taste, but it's pretty watery. Which I guess makes it refreshing, it's different. And I should sleep >~<


----------



## AceEmoKid

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH finally some allies up in this ******
so ****ing happy
also wondering why the RA and RD and janitor have failed to clear our notes from the mirror....maybe they want to see where the juicy drama is headed. soon we're going to fill up the whole bathroom mirror, mwahah. i wonder if they know it's me. but man i feel good. finally feel like it's worthwhile to keep fighting.


----------



## AceEmoKid

crimeclub said:


> Late-night feels.......
> 
> I feel like by all means I should be a "normal" person, I have interests, hobbies, opinions, friends, things I excel at, a surplus of empathy, etc. But the fact is thanks to anxiety I struggle with things most of my friends have accomplished right on schedule years ago.


I get dem late night feels as well. Well, more like early morning feels....I digress. There is no set "schedule" that applies for everyone ever. Tackle tasks and goals at your own pace. And you know what? This may seem cliche, but, "no pain, no gain." Anxiety makes many tasks that less-anxious individuals seem to breeze through seem incredibly daunting, but the challenge only makes the reward even sweeter, plus you'll have the pride in overcoming adversity and be even just a little bit emotionally tenacious than you were before.

There's no "normal" either. But you knew that. You put the word in quotations as well.


----------



## moloko

Hilarious/tragic when people dismiss something said or done here by others as unimportant because this is a "mental health forum". Do they grasp the irony that they're belittling themselves as well? Who are they fooling? Only themselves certainly. Hypocrisy or masochism?

Why treat others so badly here? Aren't we all in the same boat? Isn't this a *support* site? This was supposed to be a community. Wtf happened to this site... :|


----------



## shelbster18

Aww, there's a bird nest in my old room. They're coming in through the space where my door used to be that went out to the backyard. Every time I go to sit out on the steps near the door, I see a bird flying out. I keep hearing them chirping. Sooo cute. x)


----------



## TryingMara

Why are you so angry? You're one of the nastiest people and are certainly not in a position to be accusing others of being irrational.


----------



## shelbster18

moloko said:


> Hilarious/tragic when people dismiss something said or done here by others as unimportant because this is a "mental health forum". Do they grasp the irony that they're belittling themselves as well? Who are they fooling? Only themselves certainly. Hypocrisy or masochism?
> 
> Why treat others so badly here? Aren't we all in the same boat? Isn't this a *support* site? This was supposed to be a community. Wtf happened to this site... :|


I know exactly what you mean. :no I pretty much avoid all that stuff with that being one of the main reasons why I do in the first place. Something makes me think most of those people do it on purpose to piss people off but I wouldn't know. All I'm going to say about that. 'Tis a shame and very frustrating.


----------



## millenniumman75

When I should ride my bike, - hopefully, I can make it to get m hair cut before the place closes.


----------



## slyfox

Why am I so tired. Just had a long sleep. Feel I could keep going back to sleep over and over  Well I'm going to force myself to work on some stuff anyway.


----------



## mattmc

_People you've been before that you
Don't want around anymore 
That push and shove and won't bend to your will
I'll keep them still_


----------



## AceEmoKid

wtf how does nitro have almost the same exact plaid shirt as me and also ate greek yogurt and ruffles chips just like i'm eating now today wow we're twins or something wtf also um forever 12


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to get up early.


----------



## Perkins

So much secondhand embarrassment.


----------



## Aife

I'm hungry but I can't be bothered to get up. I want to spend my night writing but could also just go to bed early and do it in the morning. Oh decisions, you make life so hard for me.


----------



## cuppy

Ah! I was reading my horoscope today b) and there was something I liked:

"...there's a big difference between being nice and being kind. Nice people usually just try to get everyone to like them. Kindness, on the other hand, is doing or saying what is genuinely in the best interests of all parties involved, even though it may not be the easiest route."


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cuppy said:


> Ah! I was reading my horoscope today b) and there was something I liked:
> 
> "...there's a big difference between being nice and being kind. Nice people usually just try to get everyone to like them. Kindness, on the other hand, is doing or saying what is genuinely in the best interests of all parties involved, even though it may not be the easiest route."


Cuppy!...i cant stay away cuz of you <3 ...ima a scorpio 8)...what does it say about me?


----------



## cuppy

inna sense said:


> Cuppy!...i cant stay away cuz of you <3 ...ima a scorpio 8)...what does it say about me?


lol, what about your break?~ 

Since it's night-time in Germany, this will be your horoscope for tomorrow:
Check to see if people around you need help, you could make a huge difference!

Even though I know that there's not much accuracy to astrology, I still like it :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cuppy said:


> lol, what about your break?~
> 
> Since it's night-time in Germany, this will be your horoscope for tomorrow:
> Check to see if people around you need help, you could make a huge difference!
> 
> Even though I know that there's not much accuracy to astrology, I still like it :b


I shouldnt post everyday but SAS can be good for you i think...haha, huge difference :|


----------



## cmed

Thinking about bumping this thread. It will not die on my watch. I won't go back to Random Thought of the Day. I can't.


----------



## Jcgrey

Beer


----------



## AceEmoKid

i'm laughing cus the group i sometimes hang around during break in art class all have smoked weed before and we were literally talking about drugs the entire time. pretty cool. also i bought them all drinks since i have so much extra money on my meal plan card lol. i'm going to smoke weed again wednesday or tomorrow even though it scared me the last time......but i told them i want to stay indoors so i don't get lost or freaked out this time....so they said we could watch a movie or play a fun game instead to pass the time. :b i'm excited. although a little sad that so far that guy whose supposed to sell us x is too busy in the past week....hopefully i can get some soon. if it's cheap enough, i think i'll buy a little extra to bring home and stow away safely for a boring summer day when my family's out of the apartment.


----------



## PandaBearx

Oh the horror of opening the kitchen drawer only to discover there are _no_ spoons, they're all in the dish washer. I had to resort to eating my cereal with a ladle. First world problems u_u so difficult.

Here I am, rock you like a hurricane :boogie


----------



## MHR

I hate life and the people in this world mostly everyday


----------



## slyfox

I have way too many rocks. I just filled a 28 quart underbed storage box with a fraction of what I have. I didn't weigh it but it must weigh somewhere close to 100 lbs. A mix of common coral fossils, some interesting stones, common granites and a ton of other common stones I shouldn't have bothered bringing home. I'd say I have a hoarding problem  I really wanna get out and do some more rockhounding, but I think I better be way more selective on what I collect.

Most aren't ideal to carve when I have a selection of more colorful stones. I'd return some to where I got them but I'm not too sure of the origin for a lot of them. Maybe I should offer to build my parents a stone and mortar birdbath or something lol. I don't live on my own property, so I couldn't build anything permanent/very heavy here.

I guess at least I got them picked up and out of the way.


----------



## Monotony

PandaBearx said:


> Oh the horror of opening the kitchen drawer only to discover there are _no_ spoons, they're all in the dish washer. I had to resort to eating my cereal with a ladle. First world problems u_u so difficult.
> 
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane :boogie


I hate that, or pouring a bowl of cereal then finding out there's no milk


----------



## TenYears

This made me laugh...then I started thinking about how true it is for me...now I'm trying not to get depressed

*http://tinyurl.com/k6pyulr*


----------



## millenniumman75

I can go to bed 15 minutes early! :yay


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel like a douche-tard. Is that a word? Probably. *deadpan expression*


----------



## AceEmoKid

I feel like someone's about to kill me.


----------



## cmed

"If you can't have fun... don't."

Worst tagline for a restaurant I've ever seen. What the f-ck does that even mean?


----------



## mattiemoocow

there's a really cute couple on youtube i was just looking at
the boy is a musician and is totally head over heels for the girl 
im feeling hopeful i'll find love again one day and have it reciprocated
and it will be beautiful
i also want cake


----------



## Taplow

No work today and I'm wondering whether I should go to the shop and buy a bottle of wine. I'm weakening.


----------



## Equity

I'm tired are you tired?


----------



## Crisigv

I hope I do well with my training at work today.


----------



## AceEmoKid

My roommate forgot her room card so she knocked on the door a few minutes ago. I heard her laughing with her friend and I heard her mumble my name betwixt a few other muffled words. I had just woken up, and I had to open the door like her drunken butler, hair disheveled, drool speckled on the corner of my lips, baggy PJs, stumbling to turn the handle.

Her friend entered with my roommate and proceeded to attempt a conversation with me meanwhile my roommate was busy fixing some things on her side of the room. I tried my best to keep my head toward my computer screen and answer her questions as briefly as possible so she would get the hint and go away, but nope. "Am I interrupting you from homework or something?" No, but just because I'm not doing something you deem important doesn't mean that by default I want to talk with you and answer your inane questions, intrusive stranger. My roommate told her to stop being a butt, but she rebutted, "I'm just trying to have a conversation, shhhh." Then they laughed. I get it. Laugh at the stupid quiet kid who doesn't have feelings by default of being semi mute.

She even commented on something on my computer screen -- wtf, it must be a trend because my roommate somehow thinks it's okay to look and stare at things on my screen too. I never look at _her_ screen. Doesn't she know what privacy is? On the way out, she looked at stuff under my bed, where I keep my extra packaged food supplies. "Sure have a lot of apple juice don't you?" I don't know how to respond to that??? Really, I don't understand what the point of that comment was. Maybe to annoy me or make me feel guilt for not drinking all my juice? I mumbled that I'd drink it eventually, but my roommate cut me off and said something about the apple juice instead....I don't remember the exact words. I was just relieved when a moment later they left the room.

Great way to wake up and feel like even more ****: Have your roommate bring their obnoxious friend into the room and grill you until your nerves are twisting and your armpits are perspiring. So ****ing embarrassing.


----------



## moloko

I've got to go. Been up since 5 AM and it's obvious by now that browsing SAS won't make me sleepy and I need to rest. Off to watch Alien. Great movie but also great to fall asleep. :lol

Also, ****ing anonymous call that I didn't want to pick up. One call I've go to get back to, one worry for tomorrow. The 1700s were ****ing great man. No telephones.


----------



## AceEmoKid

crimeclub said:


> Are you in a shared room? If so get your butt into a private room that sounds like a living hell.


Yes; it's a double dorm room, which is the most common on campus housing situation at my school, and I assume, most other universities. I don't think there is such thing as a single room at my school unless you are disabled or appeal for special accommodations otherwise.

Actually, my roommate just apologized to me when I came back from class a few minutes ago. She said sorry if her friend was being rude. I brushed it off (as always) and said I didn't mind at all.

:doh I am so horrible at expressing my true feelings, especially in face to face contact.


----------



## Freyja

"I should really go to sleep."


----------



## shelbster18

I've had a bump on my tongue for almost two weeks. I'm pretty sure I got it from eating my hot food. But it's still there. :[ They usually go away within a week.


----------



## purechaos

Work flow


----------



## lunarc

I'm alone in the office. Like literally alone. I don't know where everyone is today. I keep thinking I should do something big. Like sleep under the table or have a wank. I don't know.


----------



## Melodic

I think I've decided there's no point in worrying, caring or hoping how my life will turn out. In the end, we'll all be gone, and everything we ever cared about, loved, hated, cried over, longed for, will cease to matter. Once it's over, who cares about what I did or what I didn't do, whether I lived life to the fullest or whether I regretted every decision I made? And if I end up alone and depressed, it doesn't matter either, because I'll soon die and not know what I missed out on anyway. No longer needing happiness or sadness, or feelings or emotions, just... existing. Ignorance of a better life is bliss.


----------



## slyfox

I wish I could relax when I'm not feeling well


----------



## probably offline

A man who works at my grocery store started being overly nice out of nowhere a while back. Before he'd just say the usual "hello" and "have a nice day", but now he always asks how I'm doing and stuff(which leads to a little awkward convo while people are waiting in line behind me). I haven't seen him do it to anyone else, and it's not like I'm the only "regular" at a grocery store. I don't think it's because he thinks that I'm hot stuff or anything, because I would've noticed that in his face. It's just weird. Like, if I got drunk more often I would suspect that I had met him elsewhere and forgotten about it. It's a mystery(and also not really a big deal at all).


----------



## SisterGoldenHair

I'm trying to work up the courage to tend to my parents' estate, again. I can't wait until it's done and behind me, but it requires communication with my siblings (which never seems to go well) insurance adjusters (who seem to me to be working to make things harder) and lawyers (ugh!). I need this behind me and I'm totally stuck.


----------



## dal user

Im emotionally drained and pissed off at theres a high possibility that I could be retarded and have other deficiencies due to my parents being older when they had me. Each day I think about it and it drives me mad to the point I don't wanna step outside because I have a head that is mishaped and I just look really retarded, I even sound like a retard. My IQ would be really low as well I just know it. I just wish I wasn't alive anymore to be honest, I hate being me and I wish to be normal but unfortunately I never will be.


----------



## moloko

jeanny said:


> I should eat something and I hate myself. I must stop thinking.


I read your username like Forrest Gump.

Felt like saying it.


----------



## gilt

I should have been a pair of ragged claws 
Scuttling across the floors of silent seas.


----------



## cosmicslop

i can't believe there are three word association threads. you people are ridiculous.


----------



## mattmc

At least I have this beer.


----------



## shelbster18

Your parents are controlling. You're 23 and have a job and you pretty much just pay for the gas and groceries and have to be home at a certain time and they still treat you like ****. And hearing your mom fight with you while I was on the phone with you was rather awkward. :um It was almost as if she was speaking to me. That was loud but kind of funny in a way. >_> At least you and me can kind of relate with having a controlling parent. T_T


----------



## digitalbath

I should've gone to sleep 5 hours ago.


----------



## moloko

cosmicslop said:


> i can't believe there are three word association threads. you people are ridiculous.


I double clicked your status.

Nothing happened...


----------



## shelbster18

I'm thinking about making another Youtube video and posting it on here. I want to but probably shouldn't. :/ If I do, it'll only be like 30 seconds or less and I'll just say something silly.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I should shower.
Also I feel really dumb right now. 
Maybe this thick heat covering the room is slowing down my mind.


----------



## lunarc

I can be a top d**khead sometimes.


----------



## slyfox

About how I have zero friends now. The few I used to have I've got out of touch with because I had too much anxiety to do the things they wanted to do. They always wanted me to meet up with them and their other friends and I'd make excuses because meeting new people and not knowing what to expect terrifies me. 

I also lost a potentially beneficial friend when I was in college. He was interesting and into wild edibles and other outdoor activities that interest me. We exchanged numbers before our class together ended. One day he called up and asked if I wanted to go ice fishing with him and some other people from an outdoor forum he runs. I had anxiety so I made an excuse and that was the last I heard from him. He had been nice to me(gave me a ton of morel mushrooms because he knew I was interested in learning wild edibles) and I could've learned so much about wild edible collecting from him. 

Feel like a douche that I failed to do more to be a better friend to him. Even though I'll probably never be good at wild edible collecting, I wish there was something I could do in return to thank him for the morels and encouraging me. I had thought of stone carving him a morel mushroom because they really interest him but felt awkward and I no longer know how to contact him. I've long lost his number and I can't find the forum anymore. This is in the past but the facebook topic on the voting forum reminded me about how much my SA has ****ed up my social life.

Also I'm feeling really hungry and need to make something to eat. Not sure even what to eat


----------



## moloko

Ahahahah!! Oooohhh yeeeaah!  Awesome!

Great things come to those who wait!


----------



## Perkins

I hate people who like to play mind games.


----------



## Charmander

My computer is dead.  I'm hoping I can manage to salvage my hard disk so I don't lose any files. Weirdly enough I'd been saving a few more important things on a memory stick the day before just in case something like that happened.


----------



## Pillowtalk

Well I was about to write my thoughts, but then a stupid add popped up and now all I'm thinking is "GO PRO, WITH CREST PRO HEALTH!"


----------



## Jeannie24

That despite it being 8am, I really need a drink. I feel blue.


----------



## cosmicslop

moloko said:


> I double clicked your status.
> 
> Nothing happened...


your file is corrupted. mine work's just fine.


----------



## Justlittleme

Van Gogh is cool, should I make a thread about him? LOL, man corns stuck in my teeth now ><. Oh no so lazy and strange. jeez. lol


that's how I am thinking.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Some of the members on this site are really starting to get under my skin. I wish certain people would just disappear or get banned.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Where on earth am I going to rent a flute for cheap?


----------



## cj66

end


----------



## cheezitlover

I wanna go to sleep because i'm tired but I wanna be awake still at the same time.


----------



## housebunny

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Taplow

I was just wondering what rubbish I could type here.


----------



## Folded Edge

Looking forward to seeing this new episode


----------



## slyfox

All I do is sleep. I need to start forcing myself to stay awake more even though I'm always tired. I'm getting very little done. I know an employer wouldn't put up with this and I shouldn't either if I ever want to get good enough at art to be self-employed. There is no excuse for me not putting in at least 40 hours a week improving myself. The meds I'm on make me tired but I also waste a lot of my time on SAS


----------



## Tasdel

My ex wants to hang out, and I'm not comfortable hanging with her... I had an inuyasha song stuck in my head for the last 4 years and I finally found it!! Ending theme 6.. God that drove me nuts for years.


----------



## cuppy

housebunny said:


> Lars and the Real Girl


I want to watch this  Have you seen it? 


slyfox said:


> All I do is sleep. I need to start forcing myself to stay awake more even though I'm always tired. I'm getting very little done. I know an employer wouldn't put up with this and I shouldn't either if I ever want to get good enough at art to be self-employed. There is no excuse for me not putting in at least 40 hours a week improving myself. The meds I'm on make me tired but I also waste a lot of my time on SAS


ahh!! Yes, scrolling aimlessly on SAS takes up a lot of time. Maybe if you don't see any threads you're interested in, you could log off for the day? Keeping your eyes on the Guys vs. Girls thread can take up a lot of time too :lol


----------



## housebunny

cuppy said:


> I want to watch this  Have you seen it?


Yeah, I watched it this morning. It got me thinking a lot about how we have drugs instead of support so much these days. It was an interesting movie.


----------



## purechaos

Yup I was worried over nothing


----------



## diamondheart89

Gotta pack. eek.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i really am a ****head lol.........didn't do any of my term paper sigh and instead im going to get drunk haha


----------



## tea111red

How transparent.


----------



## tea111red

Yuck.


----------



## slyfox

cuppy said:


> ahh!! Yes, scrolling aimlessly on SAS takes up a lot of time. Maybe if you don't see any threads you're interested in, you could log off for the day? Keeping your eyes on the Guys vs. Girls thread can take up a lot of time too :lol


Maybe, I definitely need to limit myself. Ok, I'll keep that in mind about Guys vs Gals :b


----------



## TenYears

(first world problem) but thank God I'm finally getting another phone. Not the Samsung Galaxy S5, but it's a pretty OK phone. I'm gonna put my old one underneath a tire on my car and back over it. And then pull forward and run over it. And Repeat. What a piece 'o crap.


----------



## Twinkiesex

No. No no no no no. There's no point anymore.


----------



## Desi

Why does he talk so much?! Interrupting my D*** thoughts!!!! I wish you would shut up!


----------



## AceEmoKid

i can't stop smiling. lol i'm just sitting here, listening to coil songs, zoning out and giggling. oh god i am so stereotypical.


----------



## Steve French

Undulating bosoms.


----------



## AceEmoKid

nobody cares. i dont deserve concern anyway. i will kill myself, if not today, soon.


----------



## To22

AceEmoKid said:


> i dont deserve concern anyway.


 Why not?


----------



## slyfox

AceEmoKid said:


> nobody cares. i dont deserve concern anyway. i will kill myself, if not today, soon.


Hope things get better and you feel better soon. I don't know you well but I find a lot of your posts interesting and from what I've seen in the drawing thread you are a good artist


----------



## To22

I don't know if my understanding is especially terrible or something less so. Being this self absorbed does polarize my perspective, though, even a better balance wouldn't iron out my mistakes. Coincidentally, as I consider ways to become more respectable, a woman in (this video) highlights the INTP's typical social ineptness. A part of me would find peace in considering myself to be an INTP, that way, I wouldn't take my shortcomings so personally.

My judgment doesn't seem to be poor, until socializing is a part of the case :lol
I'll likely have to continue forging relationships and earning respect in ways aside from the showcase of my socializing... talents.

:bah I want to do better, old exhibits have been embarrassing despite believing they were largely inconsequential.


----------



## Kalliber

I curse way too much...


----------



## Euripides

No. 

I'd burn up a sun for you.


----------



## lunarc

Why do ex's always look hotter after you broke up? So annoying.


----------



## 1437

I have no one to talk/share things with


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I've had too much coffee :afr


----------



## Minkiro

I should pick up Yoga again.
My body's so tense and sore all the time. I feel like an old lady.


----------



## inane

I wish someone would talk to me.


----------



## mezzoforte

Steve French said:


> Undulating bosoms.


----------



## shelbster18

Wow, that man had some pretty, blue eyes.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i feel groggy and a little loopy and my essay is only 500 ****ty words completed out of 2000 necessary. boo. all i want to do is sleep....i can't concentrate on anything today. even worse than usual.


----------



## Charmander

I'm so looking forward to the new Star Wars films, I'm really hoping that they don't turn out to be a big disappointment. I'm kinda hoping that they focus on the expanded universe with Luke/Han/Leia's children, but since it's going to be done by JJ Abrams maybe it'll be a complete reboot.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Added wikiplayer to my tumblr with auto play enabled for maximum dick points. Not that anyone views my Tumblr really (and 99% of my posts on it now are just reblogs) but you know.


----------



## TryingMara

Not again, it hurts too much. That sinking feeling is taking over. I take refuge in a zillion forms of escapism, because I don't want to face reality. Could've, should've, would've... Always too late. What were the point of those dreams? They'll probably continue to haunt me. I don't know what to do or how to deal. I wish I was normal.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I realise you must hate my guts, and that's warranted. I just wanted to say I'm glad to see how happy you seem, and how much better you're doing. I hate myself for what I did. sorry.


----------



## Kalliber

oh no she better dont


----------



## jsmith92

Wish I wasn't so stupidly smart


----------



## lunarc

I'm obnoxious lool.


----------



## AceEmoKid

just realized i have no more formal classes....only a final on tuesday, a paper due wednesday, and another final due thursday. f yeah man. going to sleep in tmrw.


----------



## crimeclub

Roommates moved out and I extended a month, they were all cool but it will be awesome to have the place to myself for a little while before I move.


----------



## Kalliber

crimeclub said:


> Why come you say that?


What. ..


----------



## shelbster18

Nutella on toast is good. Nutella isn't as great to me as people make it out to be, though. Hehe. I actually think it smells better than it tastes. It just doesn't have a strong chocolately flavor to me.


----------



## AceEmoKid

how the **** are nitrogen and i both eating grilled cheese at the same time. what. what is this. I SWEAR HE COPIES EVERYTHING I DO omfg


----------



## To22

I've carried three Flies outside within the last couple of weeks, OR it's the _same fly_ :con
_
(Mind blown)_


----------



## Kalliber

I don't want to go to this place.. Too many poor people


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wonder how bad school will be tomorrow, with only like, 5-6 people in class. Too bad there's still gonna be at least 2-3 scum.


----------



## mattmc

Too much life, not enough love


----------



## AceEmoKid

why the **** am i awake before noon. how did this happen. why am i out of bed with my teeth brushed and my eyes open before the computer screen. why. but mostly, how?


----------



## TryingMara

I feel inept at everything. Feeling worse lately. I used to have some hope, but now I think things are beyond repair. The ditch is just too deep to climb out of.


----------



## Kalliber

Come on skinny love what happened here


----------



## Euripides

Een zwoele nacht, vanop een droefgeestige bank gadegeslagen. De maan door een fles whisky. Denkend aan jou, hier ver vandaan.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Make Me 5 Years Old Again !*

I am watching a whole bunch of little kids outside of my window playing; all of them around 3 to 5 years old, a whole group of them running around, laughing, and just having a grand old time and I am sitting here wishing I were 5 years old again and happy as can be ! :clap


----------



## slyfox

All I do is sleep. I'm going to have to change my name to SleepyFox


----------



## AceEmoKid

I love the feeling of burning eyes and drooping bags. It means I'm tired and I should go to sleep. And when I sleep, I'm not stuck in this boring, depressing, heart wrenching, infuriating, confusing reality.


----------



## TryingMara

I can not live like this anymore. I was so stupid to think what I did. Past experience should have taught me that some things don't improve.


----------



## Perkins

"I miss you, love."


----------



## PlayerOffGames

TryingMara said:


> I can not live like this anymore. I was so stupid to think what I did. Past experience should have taught me that some things don't improve.


the past is always wrong!...whats Mara?...if it makes you feel nice ill try some too... :| :squeeze...im not sure why the way you feel effects me so much...that's life :b ...and i wont keep these feelings to myself with you...cuz the past tells me i should...but i dont want to be happy alone anymore...why must i put up with your bullsh't?...just cuz :drunk ill always put up with it cuz i choose to :kma :high5


----------



## blacksheeep

I prefer friends who are slightly eccentric over individuals who are way too put together or "normal". I like a balance of both


----------



## rdrr

I really wish we can head to the studio this week. I have been practicing and I really want to try some cover songs and come up with some new stuff too.


----------



## slyfox

I queued for my first raid as a balance druid on World of Warcraft. They were on the 2nd boss. Someone asks me, "Ummmmm why are you boomkin?" I look and I'm somehow set as a tank  I only have healer and balance specs  So I just went "crap" and left. I now can't re-queue for 30 mins because I have a debuff for deserting a raid. 

Seems idiotic it cold have me queued as a tank when I don't even have a tank spec on that character.... Not a big deal but was annoying that I waited 16 mins for the raid and was already having anxiety about doing it. Now if I want to try again I'd probably have to wait at least an hour with the debuff


----------



## tea111red

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## To22

tea111red said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well put, I second this.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

*covers ears* >ö_ö< ...you and your shenanigans!


----------



## Melodic

I am really bad at making conversation, I am just so boring. I miss having someone to talk to about anything and everything, but without that feeling of comfort I now remember why I avoid most people.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I have the IQ of someone who is mentally retarded.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

AceEmoKid said:


> I have the IQ of someone who is mentally retarded.


yes, thats unfortunately true in your case...but it wouldnt be a problem if you were only mentally retarded...youre a violent retard...shuddup and go meditate.


----------



## AceEmoKid

CravingBass said:


> I.Q tests are bull-****. especially the online ones. They are a joke.


But you have to agree that they are some vague indicator of intelligence and performance skill. It sucks to be inferior at anything, but especially painful when it pertains to something, the only thing, you were told you were good at. I have nothing.



inna sense said:


> yes, thats unfortunately true in your case...but it wouldnt be a problem if you were only mentally retarded...youre a violent retard...shuddup and go meditate.


How can you gauge that I am a violent person just from my posts on SAS?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

AceEmoKid said:


> How can you gauge that I am a violent person just from my posts on SAS?


im sorry, Alex!!!...i shouldnt have said that...youre obviously not retarded...you have many different talents...even if you didnt id still like you...i feel so bad right now...please forgive me.

*cuddles*

:|


----------



## Steinerz

My belly button hurts and I feel very alone and anxious by myself.


----------



## Kalliber

Where am i Gonna skt -.-


----------



## PlayerOffGames

You're so hypnotizing
Could you be the devil? Could you be an angel?


----------



## To22

My brain is stronger than my brain, my brain can not handle my brain's power. 

I'm hungry.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


> But you have to agree that they are some vague indicator of intelligence and performance skill. It sucks to be inferior at anything, but especially painful when it pertains to something, the only thing, you were told you were good at. *I have nothing. *


You're good at drawing though! I especially like the King Sombra one on your DeviantArt.

I can draw stick figures.

*WOW*


----------



## TryingMara

inna sense said:


> the past is always wrong!...whats Mara?...if it makes you feel nice ill try some too... :| :squeeze...im not sure why the way you feel effects me so much...that's life :b ...and i wont keep these feelings to myself with you...cuz the past tells me i should...but i dont want to be happy alone anymore...why must i put up with your bullsh't?...just cuz :drunk ill always put up with it cuz i choose to :kma :high5


You're too sweet, inna sense :squeeze thank you. What's your secret to being happy?


----------



## AceEmoKid

l o l 

i just wrote a 2 and a half page paper in 30 minutes. wtf. my group mates were texting me like crazy because they had to go and print it out and put it in a binder....i finished it a few minutes late...but they were still able to include my stuff in the final print. thank god lol. omfg


----------



## purechaos

This forum requires you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 14 seconds. 


Am I really that impatient that 14 seconds makes my eyes roll?


----------



## shelbster18

This new friend I have said she wants to date me and she knows I'm in a relationship. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

When am I going to take the effort to find a new job???!!! I am becoming older and older :/


----------



## crimeclub

At the moment... I love sushi, guacamole, pepper jack cheese, Vampire Weekend, sleep, having no roommates, being on break in between semesters, and mid day naps. Get me a nice girl to share everything with and I'd be in heaven.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> At the moment... I love sushi, guacamole, pepper jack cheese, Vampire Weekend, sleep, having no roommates, being on break in between semesters, and mid day naps. Get me a nice girl to share everything with and I'd be in heaven.


What if your girlfriend is a vampire law student who likes pepperjack cheese, and guacamole with sushi and walks in the park at night?


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> What if your girlfriend is a vampire law student who likes pepperjack cheese, and guacamole with sushi and walks in the park at night?


I have a couple female law student friends, not my type as far as dating haha, they like to debate way more than I prefer...


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I have a couple female law student friends, not my type as far as dating haha, they like to debate way more than I prefer...


 As long as they aren't vampires.

I hope pepperjack cheese doesn't have garlic in it. :lol


----------



## TheLastDreamer

Nobody in my family knows how to take care of puppies. Then why the hell did they even get 2 puppies >.< I feel sorry for the pups. It just feels like they are in the wrong family :/


----------



## Ally

I can't sleep. I'm gonna be screwed tomorrow


----------



## karenw

Hopefully the rain does one today, Im wanting to spray paint my fencing, beats using a brush for sure.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Someone punch me in the face so I can wake up. Nothing feels real.


----------



## lunarc

AceEmoKid said:


> Someone punch me in the face so I can wake up. Nothing feels real.


Same. Although don't punch me. Stab me. So I can disappear. I think its because my life is so monotonous and due to my lack of sleep it constantly feels like I'm in a really mundane dream.


----------



## AceEmoKid

lunarc said:


> Same. Although don't punch me. Stab me so I can disappear. I think its because my life is so monotonous and due to my lack of sleep it constantly feels like I'm in a really mundane dream.


Yeah. I know that feel.

I wish I would die but I think SAS is getting tired of hearing such, and sometimes I go a little too far and leave too much for the mods to clean up. A nice punch to the gut should be harmless enough, though. I suspect I have some sort of personality disorder. Either BPD or DID. I dissociate a lot. I didn't take it for more than daydreaming, zoning out, a habit of forgetting often and letting everything pass by me silently, until recently, as it has gotten worse. I completely forget where I am and what I am doing half the time. I have this stupid knee jerk reaction of opening my webcam application to see what I look like so I remember that I'm real after a period of dissociating.

Alternatively I guess it could be just a lot of coincidences. I do have short term memory after all, and depression can make people feel listless. Although this....this just feels different. I'm not here at all.

Sorry. You didn't have to read that. That was just me rambling to myself.


----------



## Kalliber

Can't wait for my medicine to get here. _ .


----------



## Spritz11

I'm bored, I'm hungry, I'm tired... I'm going to go make a zombie apocalypse survival kit


----------



## Steinerz

Tired tired tired tired tired tired tired


----------



## Taplow

We're the only species that has the ability to stop reproducing. Yet we carry on.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm really worried about the future.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

This thread isn't fun at all.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

Please somebody make the rain stop!! Its soo cold


----------



## purechaos

I think there are two sides of a breaking point. 

One is going nuts. (Done that) 

Two is making big changes 

I think I'm nearing the second one. I'm just not sure which way to go or how to go about either one. 

If I sit in this current arena however, I'm pretty sure I'll go nuts.....


----------



## not2L8

Listening to System of a Down calms my mind...in a weird way.


----------



## slyfox

It's going to be another day of getting little done


----------



## purechaos

Sometimes I think about giving up but then wonder what the point in that is


----------



## slyfox

Ugh, I got off track with my goals again today.


----------



## Kalliber

I slept really good, my pillow ended up on my door though, idk how...


----------



## AceEmoKid

To shower or not to shower? I'm afraid I will irritate the residents with the shower running at 4:30AM. Then again I will never see these mother****ers again in a couple days from now. So.....hm. Now it is a matter of laziness. I already haven't showered in 2 days. Hurumph. I dunno. I should sleep soon in any case. I have a final to "study" for and take tomorrow.


----------



## crimeclub

Feeling anxious for some unknown reason, my jaw is actually sore from unconsciously clenching and grinding my teeth the last 20 minutes.


----------



## euphoria04

Jesus christ i can be emotionally immature. :lol

I guess I can console myself with the fact that living a life as sheltered as I have will turn just about any 20-something year old's eq into that of a 15 year old. oh well, to live is to learn (no matter how late that life lesson must come).


----------



## slyfox

I wanna sleep  everyone wants me to do stuff first. I barely got any sleep last night


----------



## Lorn

The Internet is more accessible than ever, and people use it more for social media and forums than learning the things they want to learn.


----------



## karenw

Having a cup of tea with shortbread fingers, sweet!


----------



## EndlessBlu

I hate every last one of you f***ers


----------



## euphoria04

EndlessBlu said:


> I hate every last one of you f***ers


:squeeze


----------



## EndlessBlu

euphoria04 said:


> :squeeze


D'awww, I take that back. I can't hate you :3


----------



## LoneLioness

tired. wish was enough time to sleep


----------



## slyfox

I'm so happy that I got my old slylikeafox account merged with this one :boogie:clapWhat a great ending to the day 

Only thing that sucks is I didn't try earlier on and the Artist Trading Card group I started died. Not sure if I should try to restart it because the 2nd one someone else started died too and I'm self-conscious about my art.


----------



## tea111red

jdjvkfkvfjrevkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkvgfkvfkj !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AceEmoKid

All finals done! Finished super early and it seemed I actually knew my **** for once. Got some mozzarella sticks and water on the way back as a treat. I was supposed to hang out with my classmate tonight, but he hasn't texted me back yet.

Nevertheless, even if I spend the rest of the night alone, at least I will be _completely_ alone. My roommate is staying at a hotel tonight.  Her side of the room is also pretty much all packed up...having a physical reminder of imminent end of the school year is exciting me. It's also just invigorating to have a change of scenery within my room, something to bite back against all the other mundane days of the year.

As I was walking back to the dorm, I also noticed they added purple floodlights against some sections of the school, including the fountain and a few buildings....it looks really magical out there, against the new, temporary monoliths, fake walls, tables, and tiled floors they are setting up for the graduating class. I'm very tempted to go outside and make a vlog POV of myself walking around the school, maybe even talking while I'm at it. I'm in a pretty carefree, excited mood right now. However, still a little nervous about coming off as strange to the late night stragglers for mumbling to myself excitedly about a campus I have lived on for several months as if it brand new.....I might wait until later, perhaps 10pm or 11pm.


----------



## Equity

tea111red said:


> jdjvkfkvfjrevkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkvgfkvfkj !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ikr


----------



## TheLastDreamer

I want to go home. Soooo cold. Antarctica inside the office :/


----------



## slyfox

I should really force myself to work on something so today isn't another disappointment


----------



## Kalliber

i love playing dragons dogma :3


----------



## slyfox

So tired and still have to do stuff. Wish I could just sleep


----------



## TryingMara

Can't wait for this day to be over, I hope things go much quicker. Feel miserable, just feel that I suck at everything, hate myself. No longer looking forward to anything. Just wish I could crawl under my covers or disappear.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

Friday, f**k yeah!! Chips, f**k yeah!! No social situations, f**k yeah!!
Sleeping, f**k no!!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Exiled from my room by 11AM even though I only fell asleep around 7AM. Ughhhhhhhh. Whatever it takes to not be embarrassed. I don't want my roommate's family to come in with me snoring in some awkward sprawl. I want to just avoid them altogether, but I have to inform my roommate of something, plus it would be rude to just let her leave without saying bye...............hmmmmmmmmm. I think I'll just come back at the very tail end of their packing then. I'll eat first and lounge around in the cafe with my laptop.


----------



## Perkins

I just looked at my college transcript. I'm mad none of the ****ing peasants at my old school told me I made the Dean's Honors list one semester.


----------



## shelbster18

My mom is going to help me go over my Subway interview questions later. I really did some research so I kind of hope I get the job. I might just do it as a summer job. And I got a voicemail for another job interview (at least I think it was but he didn't say it was an interview but I turned in an app so it should be) at Zaxby's. I think doing that IQ test really gave me a good brain exercise. I was doing it for fun, though. Working at a cash register is the last thing I wanted to do but if I get the job at Subway it might not be too bad.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I am thinking about what I should be typing and thinking about for this thread.  :rofl


----------



## Kalliber

teach me how to duggie : <


----------



## probably offline

I just want a guy who sits with his skinny legs crossed.


----------



## TryingMara

Something or someone always stands in the way.


----------



## Spritz11

I think the reason I fantasise about apocalyptic scenarios so much is because looks dont matter when you're fighting for your life


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> My mom is going to help me go over my Subway interview questions later. I really did some research so I kind of hope I get the job. I might just do it as a summer job. And I got a voicemail for another job interview (at least I think it was but he didn't say it was an interview but I turned in an app so it should be) at Zaxby's. I think doing that IQ test really gave me a good brain exercise. I was doing it for fun, though. Working at a cash register is the last thing I wanted to do but if I get the job at Subway it might not be too bad.


How the **** am I supposed to take my Klonopin while I'm working if I get this stupid job? I have to take it four times a day. What am I supposed to do? Just take it all at once? I doubt I can just put the pills in my pocket.


----------



## TenYears

OK have to brag a little. My 11 yr old daughter just started running track. Girl is fast, I dunno who she gets it from but it's not me. She qualified for the mile with a 6:46 time, and won first place at the track meet in the mile. That should be my motivation to get off my *** and start running every day lol.


----------



## Melodic

Really need to stop worrying about everything, it's so fricking depressing and just draining. Doesn't matter what happens, I may die one day soon, so what's the point in worrying anymore? At the same time, this is the most constant anxiety I've ever felt, so I think it can get better..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Sigggggghhhhhhhh!


----------



## Ineko

I wish I could be a better friend, sister, and mother.
I Have no way out of this situation I'm in.
I hate everything about myself and my life, and I have no way out except for a bodybag.


----------



## redblurr

Bored..


----------



## A Void Ant

The calculating malignant narcissist no longer fools me.


----------



## crimeclub

The movie Neighbors was pretty funny. And damn, Zac Efron is HAWT. I'm not even saying that in a sexual way, I'm just stating a fact. Water is wet, 1 plus 1 equals 2, and Zac Efron is hot.


----------



## cuppy

crimeclub said:


> The movie Neighbors was pretty funny. And damn, Zac Efron is HAWT. I'm not even saying that in a sexual way, I'm just stating a fact. Water is wet, 1 plus 1 equals 2, and Zac Efron is hot.


Ohh!!! You watched this too xD 
Zac Efron's character was _so dumb_ :lol


----------



## crimeclub

cuppy said:


> Ohh!!! You watched this too xD
> Zac Efron's character was _so dumb_ :lol


Haha he was, or rather very misguided and a little insane. What'd you think of the movie?


----------



## EndlessBlu

Hail Satan!!!


----------



## cosmicslop

i didn't know i was god.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

Going to watch doraamaaa


----------



## Kalliber

Tapatalk on windows 8 sucks..


----------



## eveningbat

When is this rain going to stop?


----------



## probably offline

Is there something shiny on my balcony? Magpies keep coming back to it. Or maybe it's the same bird? Maybe it's death. Or a witch's spy.


----------



## Bawsome

Why did evey one who i was talking to online stop taking to me all at the same time?
***** it, i have even one less reason to stay inside now.... 
what is good and what is bad?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

About to listen to some trap music, to see if I like it or not.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

my brother is playing a badass guitar solo. **** YEAH!


----------



## eveningbat

I need a new kitchen table. That one with the rotten legs won't do.


----------



## cmed

For some reason I've been getting hired for a lot of religious themed work lately. Gettin' all holy up in this b-tch.


----------



## TryingMara

Why do people who are doing better have to put down those who are still trying (and struggling)? I guess it's easy to forget where you came from.


----------



## Kalliber

they say that teenagers scare the ssshh out of me


----------



## TheDaffodil

My lips feel funny.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> For some reason I've been getting hired for a lot of religious themed work lately. Gettin' all holy up in this b-tch.


Maybe it's a sign. :yes

My car broke down two Tuesdays in a row (this week and last). Christians helped me out both times.


----------



## Charmander

I am really loving this new computer; kinda glad that the old one broke the other week even though I was cursing at the time. And it came with a load of (probably pirated) movies and no windows 8. <3


----------



## probably offline

Is there anyone who uses the negativity on this forum as a motivation? "I'm not going to be a defeatist. **** it, let's do this!" etc. I feel like that on good days, so if I really start feeling better, and like I'm really getting somewhere, it might actually help to come here once in a while to see what I used to be like. Like sniffing in an ashtray, after quitting smoking, to remind yourself not to start again.


----------



## slyfox

Morning birds are chirping so it's time to sleep soon


----------



## Marakunda

I think I might do some DXM on my birthday. I'm scared of going outside, and I haven't bought anything since I was like 14. But if it means I can get high, it's so worth it. It would be nice to have a fun birthday, I haven't had one in a while. I've been reading about it all night and it sounds like such a fun time. From what most people describe DXM seems like a pretty great chill out drug, which is ideal for me. Closed eye visuals, and dissociation sound so cool.

To have a night to myself tripping alone in my room, high as **** on something. That's pretty much what I've been longing for for months now. So appealing to me for some reason. Even if I don't buy it and experience drugs that way, I'll get them prescribed and get high off em that way. I swear, me and drugs is just something that's happening. I must experience this.


----------



## Kalliber

Mothers day is today? ._.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

thinking about what i would do if i was lucid dreaming right now. maybe fly??


----------



## Marko3

where is Mr. Sun.. i want to go on my bike today =(


----------



## housebunny

I would like to start a support group in my area for people coming off of psyche meds. This is the only way I'm going to get support for this. It's complicated, though, because what if someone is psychotic and comes to the group? What is someone is delusional or potentially dangerous? I know that's not true for most people, but it could happen and I don't want to put myself in harm's way or other people. I don't want to have to turn away people who want support, either. I'm just afraid it might be bigger than I know how to manage. I need help. But where to seek that?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My YouTube is no longer GB but Ugandan. All right then.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Not enough time. Not enough time!


----------



## millenniumman75

I got candy, cards, a clearance sale stuffed doggie with rabbit ear headband and collar, and awesome. It's going to be a good Mother's Day.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

My dear friends, I wish I could consolidate all of you at another location.


----------



## alienbird

I want to spend Mother's Day with my mom, but she might be going somewhere. Hmm. :/


----------



## TheLastDreamer

Its Late. Bedtime!


----------



## Charmander

My dad didn't hang up the phone properly when we finished our conversation so I'm just sitting here listening to all the weird background noise/people talking. :b


----------



## lunarc

I've wasted this past week. I'm not going to **** up next week.


----------



## shelbster18

I went to a thrift store yesterday to buy a few used tops with the little bit of money I had left and after I was paying for my stuff the woman at the cash register told me Happy Mother's Day (guess she thought it was Mother's Day) and asked me if I was a mom. xD Haha.


----------



## notbethmarch

is it possible to learn the more-than-perfect in any language besides your mother tongue?


----------



## AceEmoKid

I am looking to buy a used PS3 console. Preferably under $200 and including two controllers. I also want to buy The Last of Us and Dark Souls II (which I have played both) along with Skyrim and TLOU: Left Behind to start with. However, I am looking at a combined price tag of around $400. I don't think I can afford that. And I don't think my mum will allow me to pawn off my old PS2 games since they are considered "community property of the household" (even though I'm the only one who games in the family and many of them are actually my purchased games) -- besides, PS2 games don't sell for **** nowadays. I'd be lucky if that miserly GameStop franchise offered me $100 for my entire remaining collection of 30 ish PS2 games.


----------



## beffa

wish i didn't waste the entire day today


----------



## shelbster18

Argh. I had to pick up my sister again because she was hanging out with her boyfriend and he was sitting in the car with her and kissing her. I had to turn my head the other way. >_> But as I was pulling out, he started backing out really fast and I could have hit him. That was rude doing that in front of his girlfriend's sister. So rude. My sister said he was just showing off his car. -_-


----------



## catcharay

There is a dude sitting a seat away from me in the computer rm. He is eating his Kfc meal as the fragance of deep fried chicken fills my nose, making my heart yearn for it
What must this random stranger be so evil?????

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## lunarc

Why can't the guy who controls their air-conditioning at my office do his ****ing job properly? How hard is it to maintain a temperature that isn't the Ice Age or the Sahara Desert?


----------



## Lorn

I want to keep working, but my brain wants to sleep. I wish I could be one of those people who are sensible on no sleep. What's their secret?


----------



## lunarc

How are you going to call me and then put me on hold :con:wife


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Hmmm... I wondered how I'd look with emo bangs and eyeliner.


----------



## Kalliber

I feel soo sleepy


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm suspecting anemia may be the cause for my extreme fatigue and sleepiness lately. I am typically a lethargic individual, with achy bones and a constant headache, yet in the past 3 days since I moved back from school, I have especially succumbed to my sleepy feelings. First thing I did when I moved back was flop down on my bed and nap. The next day I took 2 naps, one lasting about an hour, the other about 3 hours, and went to bed early. Today I slept in the car on the way to the hospital, on the way back, and just woke up from a 4 hour "nap." I want to go back to sleep right now, too. The past 3 or 4 days, notably, I haven't had any strong sources of iron due to switching back to my iron poor diet at home. At school, I was given the liberty to regulate my own diet out of many choices, so I ate a serving of beans every day as well as plenty of dark leafy greens (especially spinach...mmmmm). Now I just continue my vegetarian diet, yet don't make up for my lack of meat with iron sources since my mum does not specifically cater to my diet.

I also had severe sleep apnea as an infant, and a bit of recurring episodes over the years subsequent, so perhaps it is returning with a vengeance. My mother has always noted, whenever I sleep in the same room as her and she is awake, that I stop breathing frequently when I sleep. A few times she even had to hit me awake because my face would be turning colors.


----------



## AceEmoKid

TigerWScarf said:


> Maybe you ought to see a doctor about that, some people wear masks to help regulate their breathing while sleeping.
> 
> Cream of Wheat is a good source of iron. Goes good with coffee.


It's weird but it has been brought up to my doctor(s) several times and nothing has been done about it. Maybe I will try again. Also, thank you for the suggestion with cream of wheat. That sounds like an affordable source of iron. I also have a lot of oatmeal stocked up, and I may begin eating that regularly as well due to its high iron content.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm thinking about finally booting up a real business this summer. I have had trials in the past where I would sell homemade bracelets and crafts to coworkers, friends, and acquaintances back in high school, but now I _really_ want to get started in production, marketing, and selling en masse -- particularly a mixture of commissioned one-of-a-kind shirts (customized artworks hand drawn by me), hand woven bracelets, and felt patches which I have already built up a heavy inventory of.

I already have a lot of package and marketing designs for the bracelets from when I tried to sell them in high school (they were doing quite well, too; though I barely tried, I already made $50 within a month, which is about a $40 profit since the supplies are rather cheap....just time consuming to assemble). I could revise those pre existing designs, then work on synthesizing my market designs with the other crafts.

If I just stick to 3 specializations and do them very well, I could make a **** ton of money over the summer. The issue stands getting a business/peddler's license....this is what stopped me from selling beyond friends and coworkers back in high school, as I did not want to get in trouble and get fined by the city for my underground profits. It sucks that I have to invest in a license before I can even begin to try making money. We shall see. I will come up with more thorough business schematics and plans over this next week, then go over it with my sisters. Too bad I'm no longer in contact with my father; he started up his own business and has overseen it all pretty successfully over the past decade or so.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to run tonight. That's means getting up off my backside.


----------



## Euripides

http://s4.postimg.org/ngaf9darh/webcam5.jpg


----------



## shelbster18

Tried some Nutella on ritz crackers and it tastes oh so yummy. ^_^


----------



## EndlessBlu

SEX CORPSE TENTACLE JESUS



That's what I'd name my band if I had one


----------



## Melodic

No clue why I was even bothering trying to be friends with someone who was completely different to me, even if they weren't conspicuous about it. Thought it was cool because they were not the typical person I'd usually befriend, but I'm sorry you've realised I'm not cool enough and that I don't party and go drinking all the time. It's not like I'm judgmental but I don't care for a friendship anymore.


----------



## Perkins

I feel weird for disliking breakfast and breakfast food so much. Just...no. But given the bad memories I associate with it it's really no wonder.


----------



## cj66

The perils of online communication


----------



## Perkins

Yeah, I think I'm just gonna ignore my former co-worker's texts from now on whenever she texts me. I'm really, really sick of her bull****.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I need a new profile pic.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I want to work on one of my stories but I don't know which one. None are calling out to me, hate that.


----------



## radiantrose

That I really need to go get some sleep.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I even feel lonely on this site. Gimme some visitor messagez


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I hate that feeling when I send a risky message and I'm anxiously waiting for a response.

It's especially lovely when I get a bad response.


----------



## Kalliber

CravingBass said:


> I hate that feeling when I send a risky message and I'm anxiously waiting for a response.
> 
> It's especially lovely when I get a bad response.


I feel you brah. Happened a lot


----------



## Nitrogen

one day, I'll be feeding a tree. So that's kind of a future life.


----------



## puppy

Why am I on SAS instead of studying for finals?


----------



## TryingMara

Kinda sad that everyone but me has fun plans for Memorial Day weekend. Oh wells. It makes me feel bad I wasn't invited to an upcoming event, but I know in the end it's for the best. I wouldn't be able to face everyone.


----------



## cmed

It would be cool to own a gun. I think I'm a little too clumsy for that though. Maybe a pellet gun that looks like a real gun. That bad boy might be convincing enough to scare off intruders. If not then I'm f-cked, but no more f-cked than I would've been if I didn't have it. 

Now I have to determine if I'm responsible enough to own a pellet gun. Ugh. Alright brain, that's enough brilliant ideas for one night.


----------



## Kalliber

Feel helpless ):


----------



## AceEmoKid

What am I supposed to be doing right now.


----------



## TryingMara

I wish that were true.


----------



## shelbster18

It's over and it's a shame. I don't want to be involved in this game.


----------



## Owl-99

The train of life is a ****ing train wreck.


----------



## Kalliber

Wish I could be there ):


----------



## TheLastDreamer

Where is foooooood??? I dint have my lunch :/


----------



## oood

I find it ironic that I'm a total people-pleaser even with my therapist. I always smile and exaggerate my progress. Today I filled out sheets that she gave me by quoting verbatim from numerous social anxiety and CBT research papers I read. She was really encouraged by my apparent improvement so I don't feel too bad for stretching the truth..


----------



## AceEmoKid

I suck.


----------



## Marko3

AceEmoKid said:


> I suck.


no u don't


----------



## probably offline

Day 4

This quitting-candy-biz is hard. I really feel the... withdrawal symptoms. Haha.

;_;


----------



## shelbster18

Messaged this hot girl on OkCupid a couple of days ago and she messaged me back telling me I'm super cute and wanted to know what I was interested in sexually. So I just started out by telling her that one of my turn ons was that I love girls' butts and she hasn't messaged me back. I ****ed up. ^^; I hate being bisexual sometimes.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

TryingMara said:


> You're too sweet, inna sense :squeeze thank you. What's your secret to being happy?


hey...sorry im only replying now...i logged on a few days ago but didnt check my pm's...what's my secret to happiness?...being very unhappy for a very long time and then slowly evolving with the help of many different things.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> Day 4
> 
> This quitting-candy-biz is hard. I really feel the... withdrawal symptoms. Haha.
> 
> ;_;


But candy parties look so fun...


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> But candy parties look so fun...


 That looks like a candy nightmare to me, CrimeClub. :hide


----------



## AceEmoKid

Summer Project Ideas:

-script an entire text adventure that lasts at least 20 minutes on an avg. first play through.
-storyboard and animate a 1 minute minimum animation traditionally for personal portfolio.
-keep a daily morning sketchbook.
-craft an interactive scrapbook, adding at least one page per week.
-film and edit a poetic nature documentary spanning 5-10 minutes.
-mass produce patches, bracelets, and t-shirt designs. 
-flesh out business plans and pitch to friends and family; perhaps make a trial run by end of summer.
-fully illustrate a short graphic novel spanning at least 20 pages, watercoloured.
-compile a book of short, miscellaneous academic writings (even revise old ones from university and high school if they seem up to par).
-finish designing and release new album.
-complete zombie musical stageplay script and musical score; fill a folder with concept art.


----------



## probably offline

crimeclub said:


> But candy parties look so fun...


They are! I miss my candy. We had such good times together ;_;

the good ol' days:


----------



## TicklemeRingo

"Chocklad"

Awww Sweden, you cute :b


----------



## cj66

Wish I hadn't seen that .. *confidence plummets*


----------



## AceEmoKid

is there a reason i had all those recurring nightmares as a child? i don't really remember my nightmares, or any dreams for that matter, anymore. but i do remember some snippets of ones from my childhood, around elementary school age. i never told anyone about them, because i thought they would make me sound perverted or disgusting. i don't even want to divulge the details here, but i still feel like mentioning it, finally, because i have been bottling up the frustrated memories for the majority of my life. looking back, i don't think they were normal nightmares at all. what 8 year old child dreams of being molested and torn to bloody shreds by a collection of torture devices? i didn't even know what sex was nor do i remember being exposed to any such violence -- my mum sheltered me so much. so where did this wild imagery come from, and why was i the victim in every scenario? was it just that -- a wild imagination? i feel a stomachache coming on, and tears. well, am i being overdramatic? how delayed this display of emotion has been. not feeling anything for weeks and now this. inconvenient. overemotional about something that probably means nothing.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

food


----------



## TheLastDreamer

I need a cake to cool my head ;.; The circumstances are too much for me to handle.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

AceEmoKid said:


> Summer Project Ideas:
> 
> -script an entire text adventure that lasts at least 20 minutes on an avg. first play through.
> -storyboard and animate a 1 minute minimum animation traditionally for personal portfolio.
> -keep a daily morning sketchbook.
> -craft an interactive scrapbook, adding at least one page per week.
> -film and edit a poetic nature documentary spanning 5-10 minutes.
> -mass produce patches, bracelets, and t-shirt designs.
> -flesh out business plans and pitch to friends and family; perhaps make a trial run by end of summer.
> -fully illustrate a short graphic novel spanning at least 20 pages, watercoloured.
> -compile a book of short, miscellaneous academic writings (even revise old ones from university and high school if they seem up to par).
> -finish designing and release new album.
> -complete zombie musical stageplay script and musical score; fill a folder with concept art.


I find your ideas very interesting AceEmoKid


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The internet is going so slooooww at the moment.

I also realized earlier that until Internet Explorer 9, IE could not pass the Acid 3 test.

lolwut, phone browsers could pass Acid 3 before IE9 was even released, from memory.


----------



## Kalliber

It's storming here, makes me feel better


----------



## Owl-99

How I would like to take a sledge hammer to Tony Abbotts head.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

this cute girl i like


----------



## diamondheart89

Mixed feelings about leaving Paris in a few hours.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm worried for my bby ):


----------



## shelbster18

Dat feeling when you wake up from a nap and it's so hot and you got drool on your face. Just happened to me right before I went to pick up my sister over an hour ago. lmao


----------



## redblurr

I hope to get a real job after finishing college this year.


----------



## AceEmoKid

**** i wish my mum didnt lock away those pills
next time i go out im going to the pharmacy to buy my own meds


----------



## Marley123

I need more confidence and motivation, if I did things would be so much easier right now...


----------



## TheLastDreamer

open sesame


----------



## Kalliber

Anxiousness is killing me ):


----------



## Marakunda

I haven't had a "first kiss" yet.
That's a bit sad.
Just a tiny bit.


----------



## probably offline

^









I'm thinking about how I'm gonna have to listen to my hairdresser's ramblings again a few hours from now ;~; (thankfully I'm just cutting my bangs so it wont be as torturous)


----------



## To22

This is horrible,_ literally_, *horrible*. 








Having to share a living space with even MOAR people? This is my worst nightmare.


----------



## TryingMara

Feel sad today, teared up a few times. Had a sh!tty morning, so the day got off to a bad start. Eh, just feeling down overall about a lot of things.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

TryingMara said:


> Feel sad today, teared up a few times. Had a sh!tty morning, so the day got off to a bad start. Eh, just feeling down overall about a lot of things.


Do you have a job? If you do, where do you work?


----------



## shelbster18

OMG. OMG. OMG. I think my Adderall mixed with my Klonopin is working. I was so talkative today with my bf's parents and I met them for the first time. We went to the mall, out to eat, then watched Godzilla. This is literally like the happiest I've been in a long time. I didn't want it to end. I talked almost constantly and I was even talking in the movie theatre with a bunch of people in there.  Oh ****. I hope it stays this way. And I was all dressy and finally wore my high heels in public and now I'm used to wearing them and I think it's the fact that my dress with the heels made me feel more confident. I don't know. But I didn't want this day to end. I think I made a good first impression on his parents. His mother wants me to do crafts with her Tuesday. ;o


----------



## coeur_brise

I was going to learn maths, but that never came through. Perhaps with more money and a tutor, literally, who knows, you can always work smarter not harder. I find Einstein ein-spiring. Just his character overall.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Fantasizing all day, alternating between being picked up by a random group of teenagers and doing drugs at a giant, dizzying party to vivid visions of self harm. I just want to get ****ed up so badly right now. I want to run away, as childish as it may seem. I have always wanted to get away from everything and start new, as a nobody, a faceless drifter.


----------



## AceEmoKid

That's it. I'm going to throw myself a party. Somehow I will find a proper location and time slot where no one will be around. Preferably an entire night, but that is not feasible considering I live under someone else's roof. But I could probably do something when my mum is out at work. That gives me a solid 6 hours at least, if I wake up on time, to prepare and party all by my lonesome self. It will be amazingly pathetic. I'll love every second of it.


----------



## Nitrogen

I just want some sort of meaning to my life. I'm consistently floating in the wind, aimlessly, with no direction whatsoever. I can't define myself as a person. I may know my ethics and my politics, but I don't know who I am as an actual human being. It feels as if I have so many personas now, my original identity has faded; it may have never existed in the first place. There's no way all of my these identities are mine. Perhaps I _am_ a facade. My personality is one interminable amalgamation of all of these personas I've adopted. I don't even feel like a person anymore.


----------



## flarf

shoul i eat that drugs


----------



## AceEmoKid

Ugh. Already getting stomach flips as I realized my upcoming summer job within the next couple weeks. I don't know how I'm going to pull off that chipper attitude and be a "role model." I feel so different from that person I was a year, two years, six years ago. I don't think I'm going to pull it off.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


> Ugh. Already getting stomach flips as I realized my upcoming summer job within the next couple weeks. I don't know how I'm going to pull off that chipper attitude and be a "role model." I feel so different from that person I was a year, two years, six years ago. I don't think I'm going to pull it off.


What's the job?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ugh, this Saturday has gone so fast. At least I can go to bed whenever I want.


----------



## AceEmoKid

CravingBass said:


> What's the job?


Summer camp counselour. I've been a volunteer there as a counselour aide for 5 years already in summers previous. Yet I know this job will be all the harder because I am expected not to make any mistakes and I am completely responsible for all the campers.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i am worrying about today. today the national day.


----------



## serenity93

Why do I always end up pursuing people who end up being unavailable douches?


----------



## Kalliber

Stop trying to make fetch happen it's not gonna happen.


----------



## TryingMara

Not the ideal choice, but the easy one. Why don't you want your friends to be happy?


----------



## cmed

Thinking about going to the store and buying stuff to make me temporarily happy. Yeah let's.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want a roof garden.


----------



## TryingMara

Loving the view. The sky with all the deep pinks and oranges, and how that's reflected in the pond. The lush greenery. Even the weather, especially that slight crispness in the air and gentle breeze. I find it peaceful.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Why do you treat me like a dog?


----------



## Kalliber

I hate Bacon


----------



## cj66

Sad realities


----------



## AceEmoKid

Going into FL Studios 11 blind....probably not the best idea. It's pretty cool, though. Just frustrating because I know nothing about this interface. I've never worked with such a complex DAW....if you could even call what I normally use one.


----------



## mirya

I;m thinking why all the Australians here look like david love Hewitt


----------



## ericastooge

I can't believe I'm still awake! Okay, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Marakunda

.


----------



## Kalliber

I feel pregnant, woke up and ate too much.


----------



## TryingMara

Please..just a few more times. Soon it won't be possible anyway. Please, _please._


----------



## PluckyBellhop

Don't fail on me again internet, I don't want to leave the house to check my mail.


----------



## Kalliber

I said the wrong thing omg


----------



## shelbster18

I felt nauseous for a few minutes when I was in the bathroom this morning. I always hate it when that happens. I really thought I was going to puke. Bleh. I never seem to puke anymore, though. Haven't since the beginning of 11th grade.


----------



## Nitrogen

I grabbed candy this morning and hastily shoved it into my shorts pocket before I went out and literally forgot about it until now and now i just find out there's a bunch of melted chocolate inside my pocket (fortunately in the wrapper) im dumb


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> I grabbed candy this morning and hastily shoved it into my shorts pocket before I went out and literally forgot about it until now and now i just find out there's a bunch of melted chocolate inside my pocket (fortunately in the wrapper) im dumb


you should have put it in your back pocket
scat fetish on the run


----------



## Marakunda

.


----------



## shelbster18

Told my sister about how I've been messaging girls on OkCupid and not really having any luck. She told me she could take me to a gay club. How nice that my sister is doing favors for me like this. Sounds far better than getting catfished and humiliated because I open up to someone about personal stuff. T_T


----------



## TheLastDreamer

I should try writing a fiction someday ^_^ just thinking ......


----------



## Kalliber

I feel worn out v_v


----------



## EternalTime

So hungry >.< why did I skip lunch..


----------



## Kalliber

Irregardless, ex-boyfriends are just off limits to friends. I mean that's just like the rules of feminism!


----------



## shelbster18

I can't believe how open I am with my sister about my bisexuality. I told her that and she makes it sound like I'm ashamed. It's far from that. It's just that I could never open up to anyone else in my family about this stuff. I'm just imagining what it would be like with me going to a gay club. lol How the hell am I going to do this? I've never been to any sort of club. I'm not a party person and don't drink and never will. It could be a fun experience for me. I don't know if it means that I have to dance because if that's the case, I'm not going. T_T I can't stop thinking about this. It could give me some good exposure, too. Wow, I can't imagine my sister being in a club with me and finding me a girl. Well, I guess I'll be the one doing that myself. >_> Don't know how that works. I have a lot to learn. ;o


----------



## oood

Can't believe it's nearly June.. There are really no limits to how much time I can waste


----------



## alienbird

I'd like to symbolically adopt a penguin.


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> I can't believe how open I am with my sister about my bisexuality. I told her that and she makes it sound like I'm ashamed. It's far from that. It's just that I could never open up to anyone else in my family about this stuff. I'm just imagining what it would be like with me going to a gay club. lol How the hell am I going to do this? I've never been to any sort of club. I'm not a party person and don't drink and never will. It could be a fun experience for me. I don't know if it means that I have to dance because if that's the case, I'm not going. T_T I can't stop thinking about this. It could give me some good exposure, too. Wow, I can't imagine my sister being in a club with me and finding me a girl. Well, I guess I'll be the one doing that myself. >_> Don't know how that works. I have a lot to learn. ;o


I shouldn't waste my time with this. Girls are too complicated and I'm in a relationship. Even though he knows I talk to these girls, I guess it still isn't right. He says it's fine then tells me he gets jealous because he thinks I'll run off with a girl so it's obviously not good to do. It will just cause hurt feelings. I hardly ever get to see him. I wish someone could just take my bisexuality away. It's funny because my sister acts like I like girls more than guys and I don't. I'm going to tell my sister that I don't want to do this. Jealousy is off limits in a relationship. Can't have that.

-----------------------------

I'm going to take my Klonopin two times a day instead of four times a day and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## goldenfishy

These oatmeal raisin cookies are soooooo goood


----------



## AxeDroid

Time passes so fast, but not fast enough.


----------



## ShiroNeko

Hoping something interesting happens tomorrow instead of the same grind.


----------



## Ineko

I wish my back would stop hurting, and I can stop having insomnia.


----------



## Kalliber

It was so awkward yesterday .__ .


----------



## Euripides

I see memories of "I hate you" and "I wish you'd died" and then I can't see anyone ever thinking anything else of me. An old familiar nightmare reminded me again last night.

But ah. Thoughts are fleeting, aren't they? 
Sooner or later.


----------



## cafune

These two look perfect together. Also, CAT.


----------



## probably offline

When a cat gets poo stuck in its butt, after pooping, and tries to get it off by dragging its butt all around the house, leaving a long poop mark on the floor










(and sometimes you have to pull the turd off because it got stuck in the fur)


----------



## PlayerOffGames

*sigh*


----------



## shelbster18

probably offline said:


> When a cat gets poo stuck in its butt, after pooping, and tries to get it off by dragging its butt all around the house, leaving a long poop mark on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and sometimes you have to pull the turd off because it got stuck in the fur)


lmao xD It's funny with you talking about stuff like that. I love toilet humor. I just never imagined you talking about poop. 

--------------------------------------

I had a good, productive day today. Went to the DMV to get my old driver's license changed. That was back when I was 16 and 170 pounds and I'm like 107 pounds now. :S I thought my height then was 5'2 but I'm 5'1 so I had to get that changed on my new one. I decided to be an organ donor now. Yay. \(^_^)/ I get my new one in the mail in 30 days. The one I have now is just temporary. I went back up to Subway and the manager said he was still working on all the job applications and said I might have to come in for a second interview. Bah....And I went with my mom out to eat. I wasn't hungry, though. I felt sick earlier when I woke up and nauseous again. It looked like my face was pale but it lasted just a few minutes. I just don't want to undereat or overeat because I have to maintain my weight and take the right amount of calories. I have been managing my weight but when I went to do a health check with my doctor in March, I weighed 107. I'd rather just take pics of my face to see if I lose weight than to get on the scale. Scales intimidate me. >_<


----------



## kaaryn

It's dawn. I should lie down and get some shut eye.


----------



## probably offline

shelbster18 said:


> lmao xD It's funny with you talking about stuff like that. I love toilet humor. I just never imagined you talking about poop.


It's not the first time.

---

edit:

Gah. I miss playing this with my ex. I had completely forgotten about it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shouldnt be posting...doesnt feel right...feeling obligated...bye bye


----------



## PlayerOffGames

inna sense said:


> shouldnt be posting...doesnt feel right...feeling obligated...bye bye


im sorry if this post offended anyone...i dont know how it could but i just wanted to make sure.

*weight of the world breaking spine*

:blank


----------



## AceEmoKid

Finally. Someone who gets what a ****head my mother is. Albeit we pay him to empathize. It's funny he was already openly appalled by just a few facts of my living situation. I guess I'm so apathetic and used to this life that I don't understand what a horrible family and circumstance I come from.


----------



## TryingMara

Time for some escapism since I can't face reality.


----------



## FoxHawk

Dragons could totally make tea in their mouths.


----------



## crimeclub

Your procrastination is bad when being bored out of your mind is what's keeping you from taking care of your responsibilities. 

Internet be more fun!


----------



## To22

These Spotify commercials have to be some of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Kalliber

I don't wanna drive on highway that far ._ .


----------



## slyfox

Feel like it is becoming pointless for me to come to this site.


----------



## tea111red

^I feel that way, too, but I have nothing to replace this site w/. I am pretty much just stuck in the habit at this point.


----------



## slyfox

tea111red said:


> ^I feel that way, too, but I have nothing to replace this site w/.


Same here. Despite there being so much online, I can't seem to find much to entertain myself lately. This is the only forum I actively visit anymore. I need to focus more on improving my life but not sure if I actually will


----------



## cmed

SAS needs its own reality TV show. Or maybe just take the people who gravitate to drama and give them their own show. I wouldn't watch it, but if it kept them away from the site for a while then I'm all for it.


----------



## Lorn

Am I or am I not too lazy to go grocery shopping tonight? I'm out of everything but vegetables and pasta, plus some blackberries.


----------



## sad vlad

I will try to sleep earlier tonight. I kept saying I will do it but this night I will stick to it. Hope I will feel better in the morning. Will see.


----------



## shelbster18

Are you hiding something? Maybe you're secretly buying drugs for you or your parents. If your dad's an engineer, then how come you have to pay the bills? He's rich, so I'm confused. I can't comprehend all of this. I think my head is going to explode. Your parents are overbearing and strict making you not going to work today and then your father saying how you should get out instead of staying in all the time. Just like my parents telling me I should get out, but when I do they get pissed when I'm out.


----------



## karenw

Mosquito after bite is fab for my gnat bite or whatever it is.  twas the itchy & scratchy show! All swollen


----------



## AceEmoKid

FL Studios is really challenging for me. :rain
Ergh. I should really just look up a tutorial and take notes but I'm too lazy.


----------



## probably offline

I don't want this day to end because I have *so* much to do tomorrow ;_; But... I'm losing precious hours the longer I stay awake. Damn you time. Damn you to hell.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Starless Sneetch

...


----------



## A Void Ant

Not enough time in the day.


----------



## crimeclub

AceEmoKid said:


> FL Studios is really challenging for me. :rain
> Ergh. *I should really just look up a tutorial and take notes* but I'm too lazy.


Yes. I've never used fruity loops but when I first started using pro tools I was just bumbling around like an idiot, doing everything probably the hardest way possible because I didn't know any better, but then I took an entire night 11pm to like 5am and went through the whole manual. You'll learn short cuts, tricks, and tons of stuff you probably didn't even know was possible on the program. Do it. Do it now!


----------



## Kalliber

Why do I feel like I did weird things in my sleep


----------



## TryingMara

That's it I guess. Never enough time.


----------



## slyfox

That I want to go out and experiment with moss art. Feeling very ocd about it but guess I'll try to force myself to wait. I'd have to go collect moss and get ingredients from the grocery store. Planning on going to a movie tonight and already feeling tired.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AceEmoKid said:


> FL Studios is really challenging for me. :rain
> Ergh. I should really just look up a tutorial and take notes but I'm too lazy.


I wanted to start using that too, but I don't even have the motivation to get started (and I'd have no idea what I'm doing without doing a lot of research.)


----------



## lunarc

I really want a Lamborghini Aventador.


----------



## Kalliber

Walked my dogs today, but got so many mosquito bites


----------



## shelbster18

I'm going to have to be really successful and make lots of money to help you out. ^^; It sucks that you're poor and I can't see you much. Just hope I'm able to make a decent amount of money. I just want to help and do nice things. I hardly ever get to do stuff like this. So that's one of my goals. To get through school and get a really good paying job. At least, I hope I can make it. I really have to impress everyone and make them think I'm successful in life. The less successful I am, the more I'll get treated like crap. ^^;


----------



## cmed

I have the urge to start name dropping SASers and saying the word "crush" throughout random threads just to see how many of them I could get locked. I could _so_ be a forum terrorist if I wanted to.


----------



## shelbster18

Went up to a different college yesterday just to consider what I want to go into just in case I don't get into the X-Ray Tech. program. So many people apply for that and only 15 candidates get into it each Fall. :S There's no way I could get in. What a waste of school time. >_< But anyways, I went up to this other technical college and basically, you do the training right away while taking the classes and graduate within nine months if you go full time. So I don't have to take core classes and they help you figure everything out and all your classes you need to take. It just sucks because it's a private school and I'd have to pay student loans. I can't use my HOPE scholarship there. >_< The total cost to attend the school is $12,500. My dad would freak out. It's not fair. And the advisor for Massage Therapy said the classes are hard. :S I hate school anxiety. It always gets me stuck. :[ Classes start July 16th so I'd have to make up my mind soon. I couldn't apply for jobs while doing this. I don't know what to do. I'd have to have someone walk me through this ****. Maybe I'm just too stupid to function. I have a damn learning disorder on top of my school anxiety. That's not a good mixture. I know nothing about money and college terms are so confusing. Think I'm going to be screwed. ^^;


----------



## Zashlin

salad


----------



## To22

Fast food is horrible, why do people eat this stuff uke


----------



## AceEmoKid

Want.


----------



## TryingMara

I haven't been appreciative enough or shown that appreciation for those in my life. I'm trying to reach out and rectify what I can, although I know I can't make up for everything. Trying to not be as avoidant and closed off. I truly am grateful to have great people on my side.


----------



## cmed

Working late on a Friday, and I ain't even mad. Not like I have anything better to do (looooooooooooooool not.)


----------



## shelbster18

Switched from Klonopin to Xanax. Yay. The dosage is 0.5 mg. My Psychiatrist told me to figure out the right dosage for it. I might have to take more or less. But it says to take 1/2-1 tablet three times a day. :S It's going to be annoying to figure out the right dosage. He said it would only take me like three days until I figure it out. And my sister wants me to sell the rest of my Klonopin to someone. Guess I'm a drug dealer now. lmao


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*This is What I am Thinking About*

*I am thinking about what I am supposed to be thinking about right now so I can post what I am thinking about right now. 

*:roll:eyes:con:lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

I finally looked at my grades, though they were released a couple weeks ago. *barfs* Can't believe I only got a B+ in my beginning animation workshop, considering animation is my major. Got A's in everything else but it doesn't matter because they're not as important to my major, except film history class and figure drawing loosely I suppose. But I didn't ace it where it counted. Now my cumulative GPA in university thus far is only 3.55. There goes my dreams of making a 4.0 for the first time. Hey, well at least it's over with. 39 credits done. I wish I could just finish it all and be done with. But then I'm terrified of the "real world" after college, so I want to postpone graduation as long as possible. If I'm even able to graduate. I'm so dumb. dijfdskfd;kjsfjkdjsdhfkj


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

I really need to pluck up the courage to go up to my doctor and ask for something but it's too embarrasing.

I also need to pluck up the courage to call a driving instructor for a driving lesson but it's too nerve-racking. Why can't they have an online booking scheme like Dominos does?

And I really want to do a silent fart near someone again.


----------



## Kalliber

Had a bad dream, felt too real


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Kalliber said:


> Walked my dogs today, but got so many mosquito bites


I, for one, welcome our new insect overlords.


----------



## eveningbat

I have those weird recurrent pains in the stomach. It feels like there is a wound inside.


----------



## calichick

Sexy dark haired men with black sports cars.

Omfg I die. I die, it's just instaorgasm.


----------



## AceEmoKid

My moods are too unstable. Looking at the mood chart my therapist made me fill out, it's just all over the place. Am I overdramatic? I just feel too much, and too much at the wrong times and places.

On another strain, I wonder where I am headed. It seems nowhere grand. Maybe tolerable in the end. My rational side tells me my emotions were right. I should just end it. It's not worth the effort I expend.

Also thinking how I didn't do much I wanted today. Not that I should have thought today could be any different. Making a change is hard. So many triggers today. So many little things that chafed at my charred nerve endings. Even catching a glance of myself in the mirror after my shower (and hell yeah, I finally took a shower after 3 days!! congratulations, me), seeing the red marks all over my back and stomach and chest made me feel horrible. Horrible but then immediately apathetic. It all just drained from me. The color from my face. The emotions from my soul, or whatever it is that makes me experience such sensations....The brain, I suppose. My mind emptied out and just filled with, "Well, whatever. Doesn't matter." And it doesn't. What is this facade that anything at all matters? It doesn't. I don't care if you think things matter. You can go on thinking they do. I won't feel happy nor sad nor envious of you for such. But don't force me to think things matter. It goes against my nature.


----------



## shelbster18

One of the worst feelings ever: When you try to go number two and you can't. ^^; >_<  It's like trying to push a damn baby out. TMI. 

I need to eat more fiber again. T_T


----------



## shelbster18

So experimenting is different than a relationship? That's what I thought but I was told that it still means it's an open relationship. Too much confusion. I wanted to experiment with a girl. But I'm not going to do that now. That's a bad thing for me to do. :no


----------



## AceEmoKid

Isn't life funny?

That which could seem dire at the moment, when zoomed out and viewed with a wider perspective, can seem so meaningless. So pointless, in fact, that it is funny. Ha ha ha hilarious. Just a bunch of ants running into a simple twig on the ground and panicking, frantic, bumping into each other, smashing into microscopic pebbles, getting trapped under a fallen leaf, becoming lost when from up here, in a giant's perspective, the path is clear and simple. But the giant can't figure out why the puny insects can't seem to navigate their way, being stuck in his narrow, albeit "wider" perspective, and thus deems the creatures as simply idiotic and chuckles his way down the path heartily as he crushes them to blithereens under the soles of his burning tennis shoes.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I put too much of myself in other people. I need to learn to stop being so intense and overwhelming. I need to disappear. This kind of obsessive and disgustingly aggressive behaviour is not healthy. I don't think other people do this. I am a freak. I am uncontrollable. If I try to gather up too many flowers in my puny fists, my veins will strain and my knuckles pop and my finger bones snap, and I will lose everything in a bloody mess. The little petals will drift down limply, in shredded pieces, suffocated, mangled, and I will never forgive myself for the irreversible damage I have done to the very thing I love.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Oh. It's clear to me now. Just took a sliiiiiight melt down to knock some ****ing sense into myself. I know where I stand. I was just so fogged over in apathy and intense idolization that I forgot to see it wasn't real. I see all the moments replaying in my mind, this time with the details I forced out of my subconscious in plain sight. I didn't want to believe it. I ate up your lies. You were pretty damn good at pretending, too, weren't you? It was all just pity echoing back at me. Well I'm sorry I was such a burden. I will leave you alone. Don't tell me otherwise. I know where I stand. But you'll keep up the lies until the end of time, anything to spare this pathetic creep anymore emotional pain in their already ****ed up life. Kind of you and I truly thank you. But I will no longer let you sacrifice your time or energy on me. I am so sincerely sorry you had to go through this. Don't feel obligated next time you find anyone as despicable as me. Just leave em be. Kick em to the side of the road. Smash them into a brick wall and call the police if you have to. I'm a threat and I need to realize it soon or else the pain will keep on aching on and on and on......This isn't making any sense, is it? I found out. Shut up already. ****ing shut up and stop playing. I'm sick of you putting me through these lies, pretending to be my friend. You're causing me more harm by making me think I'm your friend when really I'm just a disgustingly perverse and violent stalker; this isn't a favor, to me or yourself. You're not being fair. I'm supposed to die and you're supposed to live, wiping your hands clean of me. Why hasn't it happened? What went awry? The justice system is to ****. You're too kind to criminals, murderers, creeps who will step all over you and make you feel guilty for nothing you've done. Don't you see I'm ill? Stay away from me. I'll hurt you worse than I have. This is my warning to you. Take it, please, take it. You don't deserve to suffer through this agony.


----------



## millenniumman75

I took a four hour nap after running six miles and eating Chinese buffet.

I am still VERY thirsty!


----------



## mattmc

I hate having a good imagination but no writing ability at all.

Oh well. My stories would probably confound the universe.


----------



## Kalliber

Upset ): I cant stand this


----------



## moloko

I wanna live in SF.


----------



## PandaBearx

I wish the pool was open....


----------



## Ywasi

diamondheart89 said:


> Mixed feelings about leaving Paris in a few hours.


Wait, what now? Paris? Why were you in Paris? Why are you leaving?

I'm thinking about beans. Just.. just beans. And swimming.


----------



## tea111red

I already screwed this day up.


----------



## blue2

AceEmoKid said:


> Isn't life funny?
> 
> That which could seem dire at the moment, when zoomed out and viewed with a wider perspective, can seem so meaningless. So pointless, in fact, that it is funny. Ha ha ha hilarious. Just a bunch of ants running into a simple twig on the ground and panicking, frantic, bumping into each other, smashing into microscopic pebbles, getting trapped under a fallen leaf, becoming lost when from up here, in a giant's perspective, the path is clear and simple. But the giant can't figure out why the puny insects can't seem to navigate their way, being stuck in his narrow, albeit "wider" perspective, and thus deems the creatures as simply idiotic and chuckles his way down the path heartily as he crushes them to blithereens under the soles of his burning tennis shoes.


this is very true you write really well.....lifes easy from a different point of view..


----------



## mattmc

tea111red said:


> I already screwed this day up.


Feel the same way. I get so upset that I can't do what others do that I fail even at what I should be able to do.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Well this morning has been interesting. Woke up to more screaming and yelling. I am becoming quickly desensitized to that as well.  I just got up and transferred my blankets and pillow to another room and shut the door while they finished up their senselessly explosive exchange. I slept another 4 hours in the other room.

Last night was a blur. I remember thinking it was horrible at the moment. Especially after I closed my laptop and tried to sleep. I started hallucinating and mumbling conversations. I even self harmed quietly while my sister was in the room (she was asleep). I had weird thoughts. I couldn't stop thinking for several hours about homicide, being both the victim and the perpetrator. Cried on and off but never fully. It's the morning after now and I feel separate from it, though there are remnants of last night's resolution in my mind. I do feel quite apathetic. Quite a bit fidgety, too. Hm. I should probably get this checked out if I care to.



blue2 said:


> this is very true you write really well.....lifes easy from a different point of view..


Thanks for that.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Am I just imagining this or has my post count gone down over 200 from since I last checked it? O_O


----------



## Coki123

TheSpaceForThis said:


> besides having SA im bipolar, and noone wants to be around me that long, except for family, cause they have to, Im a walking hell.


Hi same here. Lets just endure...we will be better soon.take medication


----------



## Coki123

TheSpaceForThis said:


> besides having SA im bipolar, and noone wants to be around me that long, except for family, cause they have to, Im a walking hell.





Creepy Little Clown said:


> When I Die, I Don't Want Any Of That Church crap, I Just Want To Be Cremated (I'm gonna Leave The cash To Pay For This), And Then Everyone Take A Handful Of My Ashes And Throw Them In Someones Face.
> These Are My Wishes.
> Thank You.


Hi creep. You seem so upset. Dont be even if life is sooo lonely... I care for u


----------



## bad baby

i need my game fix NAO, but i can't get ntlea / soraapp to work on my computer.










*edit:* omgomg it works it works~!! \(≥▽≤\) (ﾉ゜∀゜)ﾉ\(^o^)ﾉ~~~~


----------



## bewareofyou

It's sad when good friends drift apart and become pretty much strangers...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Thinking about what I'm going to do when I get home. I think I'll work on the script.


----------



## Marakunda

I think I'm gonna try wearing some makeup. 
Just eyeliner and eye shadow, maybe lipstick if I can find some.
I don't really have a reason why.
Just want to, for some reason.
I feel like I might look cute, I guess.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

my evil brother


----------



## Fat Man

Gosh, I wish I was a princess... yeeaahh...that would be awesome.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I wish the physical pain would disappear from my body. So much potential lost because of stupid injuries.


----------



## AceEmoKid

We're so alone in this world.

*Correction: _I'm_ so alone. Period.

Teachers, therapists, siblings, government officials, celebrities, peers, anarchists, journalists, drifters, outcasts, ghosts&#8230;seek to guide, and feel purpose in guiding, yet prove no less than white noise unless the "student" is willing to hear the little nuances in the soundtrack and decipher them. You are just hooks to draw us in, whether forcefully through laws and social conventions, or charmingly, through witty, emotional, charismatic ploys. It boils down to often disingenuously good first impressions based in cheap allure, or force, if the former fails or seems likely to.

So who is dependable when charm and force fail? The target of all the bells and whistles and handcuffs-to-the-school-desk. The "student." The student that is, inherently, inconsistent in its human nature prone to spontaneity and changing shape. Ironic how it centers around our personal inconsistency and not the inconsistency of others, but this is only based in my philosophy that we are only certain our own conscious mind existing&#8230;thus we can only put faith in ourselves - and specifically for me, _myself_ - and not those potential phantoms floating around outside my conscious mind. You may as well be hollow projections of my mind for all I care, anyway, since I will never be able to read you any further than my physiological senses can detect as "you" so choose to behave in my presence.

That places a tremendous pressure and simultaneous relief on me, the god of my own universe. Pressure in that all responsibility for the very fiber of existence, in quality, rests on me. Relief in that I am certain it all rests on me by default.

Yet, if this sound, ideal theory were true, why do I so desperately cling to the lies? Why do I put faith in others? Why do I consult others, therapists, to prod into my mind, when I already know my mind? Why do I care about the judgment of peers and parents and society when everything I need to know is right here within me? Why do I think that people can genuinely harm me whenever they so choose, myself by default defenseless, pain itself a passive process, damage intangible and irreversible except by external aide? 
Unless the projections are, in a sense, real and vital to my existence. True parts of my psyche that I must interact with in a fabricated universe simply out of convenience and accessibility. We need something tangible to cling to - the way my universe presented happened to turn out the way it did and gain the description of "tangible" by me, somehow, by some comparison or ingrained belief/delusion.

&#8230;Where the **** am I right now?

I'm nowhere. There's no one and nothing around me. This keyboard I'm typing on feels real, but a simple stretch of my mind and it's elusive as the grains of sand that slip from between your fingers.

I guess it's just entertainment at this point. I can trust that I am entertained. Interacting with my figments keep me busy and far away from the unknown of absolute boredom and lack of&#8230;all. Which is beyond me. I'm glad I don't have to know it yet, because it seems too grand and absolute. Like something you can never return from, the void. Once you get sucked into the vacuum, you're stuck for eternity until you happenchance discover something else. And whether this void is "good" or "bad" or just&#8230;.devoid of everything including capacity for emotion, I'd rather not risk it. I'm glad I don't know how to reach it, and my natural impulsivity to constantly seek occupation steers me from it.

I digress. It's a risk to say I'm alone, and a risk to say I'm not. I will keep going as I have, suspended between the two possibilities, but never falling too deeply into one or the other.


----------



## cmed

Thinking about taking the train into the city and visiting the 9-11 memorial. I need to see it at least once before I move.


----------



## Goopus

I really need to get my life together. Why am I .. Why _have_ I been sitting here wasting my life? Why am I so afraid of being out there with them?


----------



## lunarc

I really want to disappear. Not become invisible. But the other way. The self-inflicted way. I'm ****ing exhausted from existing.


----------



## shelbster18

I think my room ate your phone. My room hates me. :mum


----------



## purechaos

They took the tree down by my window so in the evening the sun bakes my room.....ugh


----------



## SilentLyric

dam, I'm such a picky eater


----------



## Goopus

I really want to get in shape and get back in some jiu jitsu tournaments, get a good job... Do what I love on the side. Meet a nice girl. Have a secure place to live.. I don't want much really and it's attainable. I just gotta get over myself and get it done. It takes work.


----------



## TenYears

I need to make an emergency appt to see my pdoc sometime in next few days. I missed my regular appt. Because I'm avoiding, which is a really big red flag for me. I hope I'm not self-sabotaging again. I probably am. More than likely I won't be able to get in to see him, so I'll be forced to go to the emergency psychiatric center, and the waiting room there is like the waiting room for hell. But I have no choice if I want my meds. And life gets reeeally scary without those.

I don't know why I do these things to myself. Self-hate? I like torturing myself?


----------



## Nitrogen

I wish I lived in Seattle. I only visited there once for a few weeks a few years back, and loved it. My parents incessantly whined about the weather, but that's honestly what appealed to me the most, how rainy and overcast it was. I don't mind the rain at all; it soothes me. Seattle is well known as a city of the mind, a place full of introverts, people are more reserved and private; there's also a very distinct music/art culture there. it sounds like a haven. maybe i can transfer to uni there in a few years. that'd be awesome.


----------



## euphoria04

I'm so confused and terrified by what I was told. I feel a bit devastated.


----------



## diamondheart89

Ywasi said:


> Wait, what now? Paris? Why were you in Paris? Why are you leaving?
> 
> I'm thinking about beans. Just.. just beans. And swimming.


I was in France for a week, vacationing. 

~~~~~

I hate when I get super depressed and it makes me forget how wonderful the people in my life are. Depression is horrible.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I spent the last few hours pretending to be someone different. The person I used to be when I was younger.

Sorted through my old trinket boxes, tie collection, bags, and drawers filled with surprises. Cringe worthy artwork and half arsed fiction, armfuls worth of used sticky notes, a bunch of fortunes from fortune cookies (ended up throwing most of them away without looking; couldn't be bothered to scrutinize every single generic one), miscellaneous trinkets my mum would likely call "garbage" (and I admit, when I got to the cardboard toilet rolls, I started to nod in slight agreement mentally), makeup from my middle school days which I gladly relegated to my "creative recyclable resources" box, and loads of oddly sticky spare change. I felt admiration and disgust for all I had accumulated....it seems every year I try to purge my room of its possessions, and I always end up largely failing, since I can find some kind value in everything I hold in my hand -- whether immediate instrumental value, or some sentimental purpose. 

I found some particularly rad items I want to start using. Found my old hat and have been wearing it backwards, with a tuft of hair sticking out, just like I used to do with my favorite worn pink cap as a child. Also some bracelets I never knew why I cast away, along with handfuls of chipped rings I had cycled through in my youth. There was a pen that lit up like a lava lamp at the tip of the button I was always afraid to use for fear its battery would die. But I'm going to use it now. No more hoarding for future maybes. No more saving the best for last in fear there will be nothing afterward to appreciate. I've got a hologram skull bookmark in "Man and His Symbols" and the emptied carcasses of old body spray bottles lining my desk. I feel good. Sitting on this bed with my laptop, typing, listening on the stereo to whatever music I want without regards to how I will be judged for listening to it by others, evening chirp of crickets through the open screen window. Why have I never done this before? Too afraid to even sit on my bed with my laptop for fear my battery will run low without the faraway charger. No more ridiculous fear running my life. I'm going to live and burn out my days in pleasure and "don't give a ****" dictum.

There's a transformation going on here. Wish I could vlog about it. Too bad my family is here and I'm nervous. But why do I have reason to be nervous? Why should I be afraid of them? I just might do a vlog after all. Depends on my mood.


----------



## lunarc

Its weird. I was in such a dark place last night. I don't understand how I can go from wanting to kill myself to laughing and happy the next morning. I need to do some serious research into medication to help me when I reach that foul lonely place.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

going to sleep


----------



## AceEmoKid

lunarc said:


> Its weird. I was in such a dark place last night. I don't understand how I can go from wanting to kill myself to laughing and happy the next morning. I need to do some serious research into medication to help me when I reach that foul lonely place.


Haha, you and I are the same. Felt terrible last night (though weirdly, not the worst I've ever felt), then amazing this morning. Mood disorder, maybe. I'm looking into it as well.


----------



## shelbster18

Thinking about how hard it is for me to find a job pretty much. Depressing ****. I can't stop thinking about it and I need to go to a mental institution now. I'm going to have nightmares now of me applying to jobs and never getting hired. And my stomach hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## Dissonance

Ughhh stupidity.


----------



## sweetpotato

Why did you just stop talking to me? I feel like I did something wrong or said something that came out wrong. I don't know whether we are both too sensitive and proud to talk about it, or if you just found someone better. 

It doesn't feel nice.


----------



## cuppy

shelbster18 said:


> Thinking about how hard it is for me to find a job pretty much. Depressing ****. I can't stop thinking about it and I need to go to a mental institution now. I'm going to have nightmares now of me applying to jobs and never getting hired. And my stomach hurts just thinking about it.


shelbss :hug
A little at a time, no pressure 



SilentLuke said:


> dam, I'm such a picky eater


Did somebody say dam?


----------



## SilentLyric

cuppy said:


> shelbss :hug
> A little at a time, no pressure
> 
> Did somebody say dam?


lol, cute picture. :teeth


----------



## diamondheart89

How I CAN'T SLEEP. & the more I think about it, the more I CAN'T SLEEP. :bash


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Faking confidence and saying hello to people to say hello to me is incredibly difficult.

Every word I say comes out in a barely audible mutter, and I end up worrying about it later. UGH


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My currently weekly psychologist sessions seem to be the only thing keeping me from having mental breakdowns these days. I sense one coming on soon, though. My mental stability seems to be breaking, once again. I don't know what to do. I feel completely incurable. Life is getting more difficult to endure all the time. I need friends. I REALLY need friends. It's a shame that I lack the ability to socialize with people to try and become friends with them.

Everybody seems to end up betraying/ignoring me.  I'm still trying to become closer to one person (as a friend), but it doesn't seem to be working. I feel screwed.


----------



## Kalliber

Yay new one piece episode *3*


----------



## moloko

Michelle Rodríguez annoys the crap out of me. All her roles are exactly the same, always the obnoxious girl.


----------



## shelbster18

cuppy said:


> shelbss :hug
> A little at a time, no pressure
> 
> Did somebody say dam?


Thanks for the hug Button.  I'm thinking about taking a break today from applying. I sent in a resume at one of the places in my town along with the application. I had to print them at the library since I don't know how to print anything on my dad's desktop. For some reason, I couldn't find a print button anywhere so I could print out the application and my resume. I saved them on my USB drive from my laptop and thought that would help. And I noticed that right when I filled out the app, it said at the top to use black ink. :no I thought you could use blue and black ink on any applications. I'm not going up to the library again and I already turned in the app. It was busy at the library. If only I thought to print out two applications just in case. But I did print out three resumes just for some extras to use at other places.

Using blue ink on my app shouldn't keep me from getting a job. That's beyond ridiculous. Some girl from my HS messaged me online and told me that she'd put in a good word for me at that place so maybe that'll help me. I asked her if they were hiring at the moment but she said people are just sending in applications for now. I feel calm right now. I guess it's because I'm taking a break but I'm still sad. :/ Better than being frustrated and getting a headache over this stuff.

-------------------------------

I told my mom about that Massage Therapy that I could do as another option for school and when I told her the total cost to attend was over $12,000 right away, she didn't want me to go so I tore up the paper with all the information and classes I'd need to take. I was a little upset. :/ I'd be able to do the training while taking classes and be finished with it in only nine months if I go full time. Then, I could get me a job right away and the admissions representative said they walk you through everything you need to get done there. Welp, there goes that. :/ I guess it's fine if my dad buys a brand new car and is already talking about buying another car but it's so horrible if I want to go to school for something less stressful. Massage Therapy sounds like it wouldn't be as bad as a Radiologist. I might just change my major to Cardiovascular Tech since it's pretty much like a Radiologist (not that it would be less stressful than a Radiologist >_<) and I'd only need to take two more prerequisite classes for that before I start the program and I don't have to do an interview to get into the program. I just hope my learning disorder doesn't keep me from messing up when I do the training.  No one knows what my brain is like. If they had my brain, they'd hate to be me. .___.

All I want to do right now is get a job and wait on school. I'm surprised my dad told me that it's fine if I just want to look for jobs right now. That's a relief for me. But still. :/ I'm one of those people that just wants school over with as soon I can get it done. That's why I'd hate to change my major to something completely different where I'd have to start all over again. That means I'd find me a career when I'm like 25. I don't want to wait that long. At the same time, I'm scared of being out in the real world.


----------



## Nitrogen

My (rather apathetic) mood continued into today, so I decided to take a walk this morning, veering into the afternoon; about a mile away, there's a trail that leads to an older bridge overlapping a stream. Underneath the bridge, there's this large, untainted area of grass. (Image.) There was also nobody else in sight. I usually don't walk this far, but it was worth the effort. Strange how being out like that uplifted my mood. It's an almost altered state of mind, a profound appreciation of the splendor of nature and in that moment, I felt everything is clear and I am one with the universe.


----------



## AceEmoKid

What am I supposed to do with myself?

Everyday I wake up, whether it be early morning at 6am with anxious bones chattering or late afternoon with the tired eyes or 5pm slumped over in bed, blinking holes into the wall, or maybe I didn't even wake up at all because I spent the entire night mumbling to myself or typing stupid things or picking at myself or thinking horrible things about the next day or flipping my head this way and that, paranoid of monsters. Every day I wake up and it doesn't matter because eventually all my happy resolutions will crumble to reality and I'll remember that nobody cares whether I stay in college or drop out or spend the afternoons working diligently on a comic book or sleep it away under a cocoon of blankets. Really, the pointlessness always drills itself back into my head. I'm not making any excuses. I'm not looking for pep talks. I could care less about the white noise rattling around outside my own conscious mind; I disregard it because everyone besides me is living somewhere else, in their own dream world, and I'm living in my disparate one wondering why mine turned out so....disappointing. For a short time it transformed into a nightmare, but eventually I saw that the monsters weren't very scary; they were just the shapes of common occurrences that my mind associated and mistook for something grandly terrifying. Yet anything made by my mind cannot be terrifying. It's like trying to tickle yourself. It just doesn't bring the funny feelings. Creating my own nightmares and realizing I created my own nightmares made them cease to be scary any longer. Without the adrenaline pumping madness and constant fear, my dream stripped down is nothing but this hollow, floating husk that I'm trapped in. And frankly I'm not sure if I have the motivation to build any new projections in it anymore. I don't know what to do with myself. Maybe I'll just float on for eternity.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Yeah just go ahead and change my schedule like that without telling me. It's really fun having to explain to my a**hole boss why my other a**hole boss is an a**hole. That's just way too much a**hole for me to deal with.


----------



## tea111red

I hate how the sound randomly blares out of my laptop as if there are no headphones plugged in even though there are.


----------



## Marakunda

You know what would be beyond amazing? 

Going on a road trip. I could easily go to Minneapolis or Toronto if I had a license and some money. I could go with a good friend, maybe do some drugs and have some fun along the way. We could stop in some provincial/state park somewhere and do shrooms or some ****. We could go to Ottawa/Montreal, Chicago, or New York even. I honestly don't think I would ever feel depressed again if I did something like that. I just want to forget about all the **** things I've ever experienced for a second, and experience something new. Something good.

There's something to strive for right? 
Motivation to get me out of this.
Maybe some day.


----------



## moloko

likeaspacemonkey said:


> :shock
> 
> You have just become my enemy.


I can't stand her. "Drop the ****ing attitude! You don't impress anyone!" lol I like her in Resident Evil though. she dies in that one...


----------



## probably offline

What the hell. I gained like 60 followers over night on tumblr because someone "famous" started reblogging the hell out of my photos.

Also, ****. My eye is so painful and messy now. I shouldn't have woken up today and opened my eyes.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

school makes me so stressed. nfdsio9aernfw029rj9wpoe pnfslkgejsrtgj0apwe


----------



## lifeimpossible123

lifeimpossible123 said:


> school makes me so stressed. nfdsio9aernfw029rj9wpoe pnfslkgejsrtgj0apwe


sorry about that, i am just going insane because of school. :teeth


----------



## Kalliber

Hey now the cold


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I love my logic when I'm high. I wanted an ice cream sundae, but found that I didn't have any ice cream and I know I'm too high to remember where the grocery store is.

So I started thinking about what I have in my kitchen that is a similar consistency to ice cream. The closest thing I could think of was peanut butter. So I grabbed a jar of peanut butter and dumped ice cream scoop sized hunks of peanut butter into a bowl. I then put some cut up bananas on it with whip cream and hot fudge.

Remarkably, this peanut butter sundae tastes like a sex party in my mouth.

This peanut butter is too hard though and it damages my bananas when I try to stir it.


----------



## cosmicslop

cuppy said:


> :um I just found someone in my class on Okcupid....I can't look at him the same way >_<
> 
> This same thing happened when I found another kid's facebook, ugh. I should just stop snooping, hahaha.


I live a relatively small area, so I'm surprised I haven't seen more people I knew on OkCupid other than one guy. I would be to paranoid to actually make an account.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm weird. I was smelling my sister's makeup kit. It smells good, though. lmao 

--------------------------

I explained to the managers where I applied to at a couple of places that it would be hard for me to come down there every time to check in on applications or job interviews and such because of wasting gas and wasting time there if I don't get a job. Well, I didn't say the second part. I'm pretty sure that would be understandable to them. Sucks that I can't find a job in my town. I tried to get out of my comfort zone a bit and told this girl at one of the places, "Good luck with your job interview" after she was done. I was so optimistic today that I just felt like blurting that out. She told me good luck, too but I was just filling out an application. xD The manager asked me a few questions and I told him that I'm not here for a job interview just to make sure. It felt like one, though and I was nervous and wasn't prepared. He said he'd call me back this Friday to let me know if the positions got filled. >_> That confused me.


----------



## Nitrogen

My dad is actually being a much more pleasant person to be around today, when he's usually an ******* and I usually have to retreat to my bedroom just to feel sane. Alrighty then.


----------



## AceEmoKid

All I ever think about anymore is when the next moment I'll get to sleep is and killing myself. I'm getting sick of it.


----------



## shelbster18

That ****ing hurts. My family thinks you're a great person and here I am getting called needy by your father? I bought a book for you to make you feel special, told my mom to treat you to a meal, I've been looking for jobs to help you out, and I drove almost an hour to see you. How can your father say such a horrible thing? I'm so crushed. I've been crying for over an hour and I think I'm going to cry some more tonight. That's how painful it is for me. I need someone in my life. That's not needy and that's completely unfair. I feel like I'm just the ****ing douchebag here. What did I do wrong to get called that by your father behind my back? Can't believe you would tell him that I complain because I don't get to see you often. I've only seen you ten times in a month and two weeks. How is that ****ing needy? If I was needy, I'd be using you for money and why would I do such a thing? I wish I was dead. I don't feel so special. Everyone in my family wants to see you again. I don't think I can be around your father anymore after he told you that I'm just a needy person. What the hell? I don't get money from you. I bought _you_ something. I'm trying to comprehend how this makes me needy....Can't believe you blame me for "complaining". It's not complaining at all.


----------



## cj66

I have to stfu because I've embarrassed myself enough plus there's no other way out of this. If he cares, he cares and he'll say something. But he doesn't owe me anything. 

The wise decision would be for him to continue ignoring me - to quit it all cold turkey. And I him. And pretend none of this ever happened.


----------



## Ineko

nervous about summer, I hate summer with all the kids home and the heat.
I hate being lonely ever night


----------



## diamondheart89

Back when I was a teen, I thought I'd never recover if things didn't go the way I had planned. Now I understand what it means when they say "life goes on". It's easy to discount things as clichés when you're ignorant and have 0 life experience, but even clichés are born out of the collective human experience and hold some truth to them. 


I feel okay.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I lost control at school again today. It's lucky I didn't throw all the computers through a window. ****ing tired of this ****. I need help, but I'm uncurable, and there's no hope for me. I'm going crazy. Medication would probably bring me much closer to killing myself.


----------



## sweetpotato

There are so many people existing right now, with their own universes, worries, thoughts, dreams, and fears. It's pretty crazy how infinite it all seems. 

I hope everything works out for me. It would be really very nice. Just give me a head start, universe, and I promise to work my butt off to keep it up.


----------



## calichick

I'm thinking I haven't woken up at 5 AM in over a year.

Good night moon.


----------



## mattmc

sweetpotato said:


> *There are so many people existing right now, with their own universes, worries, thoughts, dreams, and fears. It's pretty crazy how infinite it all seems. *
> 
> I hope everything works out for me. It would be really very nice. Just give me a head start, universe, and I promise to work my butt off to keep it up.


Despite how much pain is in each personal universe I also see a lot of beauty in that too. In how much we reflect each other and how we diverge. Like we're all threaded together but with our own unique patterns.

Also relate to your second part. Wish I just knew a smart path to take. One that I'm capable of progressing.


----------



## slyfox

When will I stop being on hold. Making a call about health insurance


----------



## purechaos

I don't expect anything but it makes me sad to feel like a security blanket sometimes....which that may be just me and my thoughts and my anxiety running away from me


----------



## slyfox

What an awful day. Started out the early morning wanting my life to end  Also wanted to celebrate today because it is the anniversary of the day I finally left the misery of my working life. Instead I'm making a bunch of calls about my health insurance because my case worker ****ed things up. I'm probably going to have to go yet another month before going to my psychiatrist. Already have been waiting months. Also might as well give up on going to the Godzilla movie because I'm losing interest and it is doubtful I'll ever get to go.

Not like I have much to celebrate anyway. I wasted most of the year and did very little to become self-employed. My SA makes me not wanna work and I have other problems that make me never want to return to work for someone else


----------



## moloko

Someone please slap me in the face. I need to react. This has been going on for too long.


----------



## jeanny

moloko said:


> Someone please slap me in the face. I need to react. This has been going on for too long.


I'll slap you :bat


----------



## eveningbat

moloko said:


> Someone please slap me in the face. I need to react. This has been going on for too long.


What happened to you?


----------



## Nitrogen

I'm tired of my therapist's antics. She seemed professional in the beginning, and now it's excuse after excuse as to why all of my appointments have been cancelled. She even has the nerve to say that I don't remain in contact with her, when in reality I'm sending over e-mails and have been leaving voice messages for weeks now. I'm growing really tired of this waiting game, and my patience has been running thin. I'm at the point where I'm going to breakdown soon and it definitely won't be fun, and knowing my parents, they'll entirely blame me for my actions but if they were in my position they'd probably react even worse. I better get a ****ing medal at my next visit. ****. Please let everything happen tomorrow. I'm tired of holding my breath for something that should've been completed almost two months ago.


----------



## Equity

Without adding caffeinated tea to lunch time anxiety pills I am absolutely zonked out.


----------



## tokkitoria

Right now I'm thinking about the possible notes left for me at work when I go in tonight :cry


----------



## shelbster18

My sister came back with the sunfire after like 2 a.m. this morning and the car overheated. There was smoke coming out of it and she was scared it was going to explode. O_O But she popped the hood of the car open and showed me that it needs some oil or water in it or something. She said my dad never puts oil in it and of course he'd blame her for it messing up. -_- But it cooled off some and my dad took it to the shop. He's thinking about buying another car. >_< I don't see what's the point in buying another one if he's going to waste money taking this one to the shop. That doesn't make sense. Guess he meant that it might not get fixed.

It's in bad shape and I have to push on the door from the inside when I close it to make sure it's closed. Otherwise, the door would swing open when I'm driving. That happened like two times months ago and I'm not letting that happen again. I wonder if you could get pulled over for that. >_>...I like the car okay other than the fact that the door really needs to get fixed. Still paranoid about it swinging open even though I double check and make sure it's closed from the inside.


----------



## Perkins

You know your hair is getting long once you step out of the shower and you find you're shedding like a beast. It was really something to find strands of my hair all over my shoulders.


----------



## cosmicslop

moloko said:


> Someone please slap me in the face. I need to react. This has been going on for too long.


can i make you hot cocoa instead.


----------



## cuppy

Hehehe, a news reporter accidentally said "offither" instead of "officer" :b


----------



## PandaBearx

The Greek pizza that's soon to be in my tummy.


----------



## blue2

A police officer wanted to talk with me the other day, when he was finished talking and said I was free to go, I asked him can I call an " officer a *****" he replied no, I said ok can I call a " ***** an officer" he said I can't see why not , I said " goodbye officer"...


----------



## Euripides

I'll sleep when I'm dead. In the meantime, there's thoughts to think of and a phone call to dread come morning.


----------



## Marakunda

You know what I'd really like for my birthday? 

Someone I can play video games with.
Preferably a cute girl. Or at least someone passionate/knowledgeable about games. A friend, I guess, is what I'm trying to say. To be able to stay up all night with someone, content with just being with each other, while doing something we both enjoy. That is the best existence. 
I've seen it happen with others when I was younger. I want to experience it.

We could get drunk, listen to music, play Dark Souls or some ****, talk, and have an amazing time.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I literally just wrote a 920 word blog post.

I wonder how many people will actually read that monster.


----------



## StrangePeaches

smoking a cigarette out of the window of my crap apartment,
thinking about how I hope I dont get stood up, and that theres no way anyone obsessively thinks as much as I do


----------



## Marakunda

Holy **** I've been up for more then 24 hours. And I wanna die.
I'm gonna pass out in an hour or so.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

blue2 said:


> A police officer wanted to talk with me the other day, when he was finished talking and said I was free to go, I asked him can I call an " officer a *****" he replied no, I said ok can I call a " ***** an officer" he said I can't see why not , I said " goodbye officer"...


Haha this reminds me of a funny hockey story I read earlier this week, by a former referee.

He made some bad calls and the coach of one team was furious. So he had his team captain skate over the referee and the player says:

Captain: My coach wants to know if he can get a penalty for thinking.

Ref: There is nothing in the rule book about being penalized for thinking.

Captain: Okay, then my coach thinks you're a ****ing ***hole.

:lol


----------



## SHERains

I must be really insignificant..he doesnt care that i spend all day alone..doesnt even move a finger to try and be with me..its a joke..im tired of feeling so little..tired of being left out..my head is almost exploding. I cant handle this BS too much longer. It hurts too much..its just not fair...im always last place for him..always...


----------



## moloko

jeanny said:


> I'll slap you :bat


That's sweet of you. 


eveningbat said:


> What happened to you?


Just me being stupid and sad for several days. I'm better now, I think.


cosmicslop said:


> can i make you hot cocoa instead.


:yes I can never ever say no to that. I'll be 80 and outdrinking (new word by me) my grandkids.


SHERains said:


> I must be really insignificant..he doesnt care that i spend all day alone..doesnt even move a finger to try and be with me..its a joke..im tired of feeling so little..tired of being left out..my head is almost exploding. I cant handle this BS too much longer. It hurts too much..its just not fair...im always last place for him..always...


:hug Yeah, that definitely sucks. Stop making him a priority, if you can. I know hard it can be.


----------



## Angelfire

I, too, find myself annoying sometimes. F*** off please.


----------



## blue2

Angelfire said:


> I, too, find myself annoying sometimes. F*** off please.


I always annoy myself, I really wish I had been born a retarded penguin...


----------



## SHERains

moloko said:


> :hug Yeah, that definitely sucks. Stop making him a priority, if you can. I know hard it can be.


Thank you for the hug.. 
*hugs back*


----------



## AceEmoKid

****ing damn; I haven't got a single interesting thought in my head. I need to come up with an awesome plot for a new graphic novel. I used to have dozens of them at the snap of a finger when I was younger, not to mention countless half finished comics -- now i'm lucky if I can come up with a one sentence story opener within an hour of thinking. I've just been doodling, teasing stupid, overdone ideas, never finding that epic story I need. I've been in such a creative rut for years. :/ Depression killed my imagination, no doubt.


----------



## blue2

I'm really surprised I don't get banned cause I say a lot of stuff while incredibly drunk..


----------



## shelbster18

My sister that used to be Atheist just told me today that she's a Christian. >_> Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## slyfox

Time to go to sleep. Really tired


----------



## monotonous

should i fap or not


----------



## probably offline

It's sneaky that SAS increased their session time(?) to make it seem like there is more active users here. There are people on the "current active users" list who hasn't been active in 2 hours. I remember how there used to be a few hundred names on that list on average, and then it changed to thousands over night. But noone really mentioned it(which I found a bit weird).


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Somehow, in some incredible feat, I have to cope with school tomorrow.

****. I'm freaking tired of that ****-hole. It gets worse by the millisecond at that place. 

SIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

shelbster18 said:


> My sister that used to be Atheist just told me today that she's a Christian. >_> Wasn't expecting that.


The other day while I was at the thrift store looking through the woman's used underwear Isle for my grandfather's high school graduation I happened to see none other than the J-man herself Jesus 'The Jeezster' Christ operating the cash register, I walk up to him and say "Oh snap! IT'S DA BIG J! Can I have your autograph???" when all of the sudden, totally out of nowhere she tells me "I'm not Jesus! Get away from me you creep!" later that afternoon I cried myself to sleep in my neighbors garage.


----------



## cmed

Trolls never seem to go hungry here. SAS is like batting practice for amateur trolls.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i am thinking about school tomorrow. :afr :bash


----------



## moloko

Those damned double standards... They always come back to bite you in the ***.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

probably offline said:


> It's sneaky that SAS increased their session time(?) to make it seem like there is more active users here. There are people on the "current active users" list who hasn't been active in 2 hours. I remember how there used to be a few hundred names on that list on average, and then it changed to thousands over night. But noone really mentioned it(which I found a bit weird).


It wasn't a big thing when it happened but I do recall mentioning it when I realized it happened. I believe the site was sold and the new owners wanted to increase the appearance that this forum was very active, not just with new posts but with the number of members "online"...very sneaky indeed.


----------



## Nitrogen

People who just vanished off the face of the earth.


----------



## lunarc

Everyday seems so monotounous. Day in. Day out. The same routine. I know I say I don't want one. But a relationship would be ideal. I think. Maybe. I could do things with you. The challenge is to find you though. I haven't properly connected with someone in forever. Do I just give these people a try. It might be fun to have a relationship that doesn't exist in my dream world.


----------



## Tokztero

Your flesh betrays you.


----------



## cafune

Absolutely *unbelievable.* I think a boy made a pass at me whilst we were *driving* side-by-side ON THE MAIN ROAD. He saw fit to keep pace with my car, send me looks, and roll down his windows to ASK ME WHERE I WAS GOING. Uh I'm sorry, WHAT? This is partly why I dislike summer so much, literally everyone comes out to play.


----------



## Life Underneath The Soil

Thinking about how no one is ever there for me when I need them to be.


----------



## ilikesloths

I'm thinking about
too many things at once!


----------



## Equity

Biscuits. Yeah.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Sleep...


----------



## EndlessBlu

I wish I had the ambition to do something.. ANYTHING with my life

I hate when I see people who really aren't much different from me and they have all this ambition. We may share the same interests, philosophical views, anxieties, etc but for some reason certain people just have this great ambition and they're always doing all these creative things, and I wish I could do something really cool with my life, but it's like I was raised in an environment that completely killed all of that for me, and maybe if I knew the right people in real life and could put myself in the right environment I could somehow change that, but I don't know how and I just feel trapped

How could I ever hope to make meaningful social connections with people when I have no ambition?


----------



## probably offline

My life is complete. I wasn't even looking for goat videos, but youtube recommended it to me.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Should I fight to strengthen this friendship or is this a lost cause?

I'm so lost lately...why am I doing those unproductive things...

My eyes hurt...

Wait....is this on the just for fun forum or frustration?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Some people need to allow themselves to come to the realization that they are the problem, not everyone else. Do you really want to be alone and miserable for the rest of your life because no one can live up to your unrealistic standards? People accept you for who you are and all of your faults. I think you should be willing to do the same.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm almost finished with the last of The Dark Tower series. I have fourty pages left and I will have completed the whole thing. Finally. xD...My oldest sister left off on page 600 and I think she said she didn't want to keep reading it because it's sad. So I've been updating her with how far I've been in the book. \(^_^)/ I can't believe her bf read the whole series three times. I wish I could add these books to my book collection. I need a whole pile of books.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

its lead in my palm










and its actually even real talk

:boogie

hello SAS...has anyone of you changed?...no?...didnt expect nothing else...*deep inhale and exhale*...what to do when youre divine?...learn to play with swine...that rhymed  :|


----------



## Less Anxious

Should I go get ice cream... ?


----------



## Marakunda

Dying. I'm thinking about dying.
Or at least, being unconscious.


----------



## TryingMara

I wish that were me. So sweet.

Please respond already. I know you probably need to think about it, but I have to let them know by the morning. I'm impatient and nervous.

It finally hit me the other day..you're actually leaving. I don't know how to deal with that. What will happen now? I'm worried about you...and me.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Uh oh.

The competitive side of me is coming out again....and I fear there is no choice but to let it lead me by the leash. Ugh. I've had major problems in the past with this. I need to moderate it at the least with all my willpower possible.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm going to create an entire digital interactive magazine from scratch. It will be at least 30 (small) pages long. I already have ideas sketched out for articles, activities, and illustrations, along with projected due dates for each....I hope to add more articles as ideas arrive. I will probably release it for free online (I may just create a google webpage to host it) by the end of this summer, maximum. If it is received well enough, I may continue to write independent magazines, perhaps for profit or donations (still need to sign up for a credit card and then a paypal account in order to accept money for _any_ of my projects, completed or proposed). I may even hire writers, illustrators, and editors if need be.


----------



## Nitrogen

Funny how I can get all of these creative ideas, and feel inspired for once... yet it all comes crashing down because I don't have the ambition. I familiarize myself with people who have so much talent, who can actually do things with their lives. People who contribute. Meanwhile, everything I write turns out horrible; everything I sketch is mediocre now. I don't know why I bother. I guess because I have nothing else.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I have a therapist appointment in 40 minutes. A little nervous, to be honest.


----------



## cmed

I never thought liquid food could fill me up. I've been humbled.


----------



## PandaBearx

I _really_ want sushi, it's been too long. <\3


----------



## TryingMara

Very ready to go home. I've had enough.


----------



## cj66

Should not have sent a PM in the AM because I've gotten a response looking for answers to questions I'm going to have to correct his misinformation on. "Oh, but I'm not that; I'm THIS! So much less impressive! You've put me on a pedestal and imagined me to be something quite different, silly! Tee hee!"

Not even flirting anymore. Words were friendly but this is what I get.


----------



## purechaos

Damn the evil sister


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> Funny how I can get all of these creative ideas, and feel inspired for once... yet it all comes crashing down because I don't have the ambition. I familiarize myself with people who have so much talent, who can actually do things with their lives. People who contribute. Meanwhile, everything I write turns out horrible; everything I sketch is mediocre now. I don't know why I bother. I guess because I have nothing else.


Your art is kickass -- you don't give yourself enough credit. You also seem to want perfection at the snap of a finger. Artists grow. Keep honing your style. Jeez, if you saw my art from a couple years ago, you would have laughed (although it's not as bad as mermaid's $20 beautiful two panel comics). Try different mediums too. You could end up inspiring yourself by experimenting with multiple materials, then cross integrate them into something amazing and unique.


----------



## cosmicslop

There's enough room in this world to move on. So why not take two steps to the right. Also, this idea is cute.


----------



## shelbster18

Bah. Just when I think things are going good, they go bad again. I was hoping I'd keep it up but me and my sister got so pissed when the woman at McDonald's told us to go all the way to the other one on the other side of town. It was a lot of driving I had to do and when we got to the other one, we waited for like 10 minutes. Bunch of people in there filling out paper applications. They told me and my sister that we needed to do it online. We told some friend of hers she knows about it and she said we have to do it online and then go up there to fill out a paper application. Damn, we had to go all the way to the other McDonald's and have to do two applications. I knew something would go wrong. Sounded too good to be true. >_< And I got blisters on the back of my ankles. I need to wear my other shoes. 

My sister's boyfriend was saying how we need to just post flyers in town to be maids to clean peoples' houses. It's probably going to get to that point. I don't want to be a maid anymore. I did at first because I knew I wouldn't have to be around people as much but it doesn't sound like it's worth it and it's like one of the hardest jobs having to do all that cleaning and using your body. I'd rather talk to people now honestly like working at a cash register and do less work vs. being a maid using all or most of my body to clean and not talking much. :S I hear maids don't get paid much, either. And I never got a text from someone I was hoping to get a text from. :/ I knew I wouldn't. Probably should have gotten their number instead.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm so baked, that I can;t figure out what the hell everyone is talking about. Your conversations aren't making sense.


----------



## AceEmoKid

What the actual ****? I check my mini backpack when I get home to make sure my pills I bought a couple days ago were still buried at the bottom, but I went through all the bag's content -- it's empty. I have no idea whether I dropped it when pulling stuff out, or if my mum sneaked through the contents and confiscated it without telling me (I wouldn't ****ing doubt it, the ****ing piece of ****), or if that security guard at my therapy a couple days ago pocketed it when he checked through my bag (although I could have sworn I saw him just look through it quickly and pass it back).


----------



## shelbster18

I wonder if getting a temporary service job is a better route to go. I was told that they basically just hire you to another company or something like that. I don't know. It doesn't really make sense to me. >_> Maybe I should text my sister. We were going to go to the mall maybe Saturday to apply up there. It would be cool if I could get a job at Hot Topic or something. I think working fast food in the mall would be hell on earth, though. Damn, I think about jobs so much. It's all I've been thinking about for months pretty much. I'm surprised my brain hasn't been fried or steam coming out of my ears. lmao I'm glad I got to the interview part of the job, but it's still not much. Guess she doesn't want to do the flyers about working as maids. :lol I think her bf mainly gives us bad advice. He probably gives better advice than I would, though. I mean, our phone numbers would be on the flyers we post and anybody could call that number. He's cray cray.


----------



## Nitrogen

so nervous ak;dksjksjds i just need to calm down. it's times like this when i wonder if i'd highly benefit from anti-anxiety medication. (sigh) just have to relax and hope everything goes fine.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

man, that movie was just awesome. hell, it even had jackie chan in it. ROFL


----------



## lifeimpossible123

jnhujskfdniujfjiuawsehrfwejkj WHAT fmnuiwrruytbfg7qwt STO..39485743796080293 STOP IT3JFOJFEMVWP9JFOJWEPO F***NG STOP IT.FDGWEBEWTB


----------



## probably offline

I have to wear sunglasses whenever I leave my house since my eye is so red and swollen after surgery. Otherwise people will stare at me(I've tried). I feel like some old movie star who's trying to stay incognito. Like I should have a scarf around my head, too. ****. I don't know how long it will be like this. Probably for a long time. Also, it looks like my eye is more inward than before when I look in the mirror. I don't know if it's the redness that's pulling a visual illusion on me or not, but I will kill myself if that's the case(I literally wont be able to handle that - I would have to go through surgery again and I'll regret having the first one so much). I guess I'm gonna have to try and not worry about that until the redness goes down, so I can determine it(the inner half of the eye is blood red).


----------



## TryingMara

The realization set in even more today when I was driving to work. A song came on that reminded me of everything. I couldn't help but start to cry. Will you remember me?

"You're gonna have a bright future". God I hope so. I hope things work out and you're given all the support you need. I just wish I was able to witness it. We've been a duo these last few years. I cannot imagine not seeing you every day. Crap, more tears.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Oh my gawd. Die Antwoord's new album is hilarious. I admit it's a bit more repetitive and clubby than their past releases, and the album is not at the top of my favourites list, but I still enjoy it. Yolandi's voice was really highlighted this time around, as their music is evolving to an increasingly melodic, trance-like ambience. Dreamy and narrative-driven; I definitely see elements on story telling from their past projects (Max Normal.TV and Constructus Corporation) as well as a new direction a bit apart from freaky and bold to hazy and resonant. Oh! And they recycled (a much shorter cut of) "Moon Love," which was one of my favorite Max Normal songs. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Fat Man

...potatoes...ALL THE POTATOES!!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Cool. I just received some poorly spelled hate mail via YouTube from some stranger who is apparently an SAS member, accusing me of taking vote to ban them. Not sure if troll or a genuine raving idiot.


----------



## Marakunda

Music and nothingness keeps me sane. 
Laying in my bed listening to music, and doing and thinking about nothing is the greatest thing I can do. It's the BEST feeling. Simple pleasures and good vibes man. Keep it positive.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I crave chocolate. Get me some chocolate.


----------



## mattmc

Nearly every time I eat chocolate it stains my shirt.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm thinking about the fact that I check SAS way too often, lol.


----------



## slyfox

Sooooooooo tired


----------



## Taplow

If I drink the vodka right now, I won't have any for later.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I smell fabric softener.


----------



## TryingMara

Glad I was able to stay and help out my class today. Hopefully the activities go well and everyone enjoys it.


----------



## Fat Man

I really hope they don't think I'm boring


----------



## PandaBearx

Season 3 of sherlock is on Netflix so now I don't have to _re_-watch it on random websites anymore! :boogie That and my friend needs to text me back! >~< I know she's busy and all, but I need her scholarly advice right now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Of course I have to be broke when that old man yields the densest nugs I've ever seen.


----------



## shelbster18

mattmc said:


> Nearly every time I eat chocolate it stains my shirt.


Haha. xD That would make me feel like a kid. ^_^ I want a Kit-Kat bar right about now. Or a Snickers or a Mr. Goodbar. Ugh. >_< Actually, I think I want one of those Cadbury chocolate bars. Those are really rich like the Hershey's.


----------



## Perkins

F*** it, I'm having soda.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My 2000th post.

Lol


----------



## slyfox

Worried how much longer I'll live with all my health problems  I should really get working harder on goals while I can.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I think that I should start documenting whenever I have mild hallucinations, in conjunction to waves of dissociation I experience. The disturbances are typically minor, but the dissociative episodes are increasingly frightening. So far all the hallucinations have been visual, auditory, thermoceptive, formication (I've had these sensations since I was a child, though), and equilibrioceptive (which is the most terrifying of all, since I may be sitting comfortably when suddenly I have the sensation that I am falling). The dissociative episodes are far fewer, but of greater grandeur. They resemble a panic attack paired with a complete feeling of unreality. Traces of unreality will follow me several hours, even days later and cause me to feel completely apathetic and detached from everything around me.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> I think that I should start documenting whenever I have mild hallucinations, in conjunction to waves of dissociation I experience. The disturbances are typically minor, but the dissociative episodes are increasingly frightening. So far all the hallucinations have been visual, auditory, thermoceptive, formication (I've had these sensations since I was a child, though), and equilibrioceptive (which is the most terrifying of all, since I may be sitting comfortably when suddenly I have the sensation that I am falling). The dissociative episodes are far fewer, but of greater grandeur. They resemble a panic attack paired with a complete feeling of unreality. Traces of unreality will follow me several hours, even days later and cause me to feel completely apathetic and detached from everything around me.


 Have you seen a doctor?


----------



## cosmicslop

I live about half a mile away from the beach. I don't know why it never crossed my mind to walk there at 5:30am and climb the sand dunes and write a message for all the morning commuters on the overpass.


----------



## Marakunda

I genuinely believe if I had anxiety meds, I could function.
I've come to the realization that it's the physical symptoms of anxiety that make me not able to respond to people, or make me feel "off". My voice is odd/quiet because of my anxiety, not my social ineptitude. I know what to say and how to react, but it's just in THAT situation, where I have to talk to someone, my anxiety just.... paralyzes me. I should ask my mum if she can get me some Xanax or something. It would be so much easier to relax if my heart wasn't beating out my chest, and my mind wasn't racing. Maybe then I could go back to school and get my life on track.


----------



## tea111red

can't believe how easy it is for some people to want to send pics of their junk, lol.


----------



## Less Anxious

How can I distract myself? Game of Thrones? I suppose.



tea111red said:


> can't believe how easy it is for some people to want to send pics of their junk, lol.


I would only ever respond with a picture of my dirty clothes and old Chinese food cartons.


----------



## eveningbat

This new bath sponge won't do. It is irritating my skin.


----------



## tea111red

Less Anxious said:


> I would only ever respond with a picture of my dirty clothes and old Chinese food cartons.


Haha. I should've said offer/insist instead of "want" in my post.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Why are you eating this last bit of ice cream when you are far from actually hungry??


----------



## Pompeii

Is it too early to pack? What about a few select items in a pile near my suitcase? Is that acceptable?


----------



## probably offline

Holy ****. A really cute guy has started working at my grocery store. He's like 20 tops, and probably gay, but still - eye candy. Urgh... Blonde with nice hair, high cheek bones, feminine face, skinny arms and soft-spoken. Thank god I was wearing sunglasses so he couldn't see that I was scrutinizing his face :lol

(I haven't seen an attractive guy in my neighborhood in ages. My neighborhood sucks. Deal with it.)

Also,

I bought a **** load of food. No candy. Just lots and lots of vegetables and healthy stuff.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> and probably gay, but still - eye candy.


He could be at least bi. Worth a shot


----------



## probably offline

TicklemeRingo said:


> He could be at least bi. Worth a shot


I wouldn't want to unleash all this sexual frustration upon something so young and fragile-looking. I'll know my place and I'll gladly settle for occasionally creepin'. If you lived here you'd know how much even a bit of eye candy is worth ;_; I miss living in town where there are guys who are my type everywhere.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wah. I still feel nauseous, but the feeling has subsided quite a bit. Hopefully I won't puke.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> I wouldn't want to unleash all this sexual frustration upon something so young and fragile-looking.


Yes you would! 

Seriously though, at least eye-flirt with him a bit so he can go home and dream of Swedish Uma Thurmans.


----------



## probably offline

TicklemeRingo said:


> Yes you would!
> 
> Seriously though, at least eye-flirt with him a bit so he can go home and dream of Swedish Uma Thurmans.


Shouldn't*










---

People who leave spoilers in the comment section on torrent sites, and such, should be sent straight to prison.


----------



## Taplow

I'm thinking about going to Cambodia. Why not?


----------



## AceEmoKid

LOL @ dat genuine shock painted on my mother's face when she hears a phone vibrating and realizes it's mine. She literally said, "Wow, I'm surprised someone's calling you." I told her that was kind of offensive but she totally missed the reason why. Wow lol.


----------



## TryingMara

Sometimes it seems the world has a way of rubbing things in. Obviously I'd be more sensitive to those things that remind me of what I'm upset about, but some things are a little too coincidental.


----------



## Citrine

Been wondering if I really do have some degree of gender dysphoria. Took a random online test supposedly indicating high risk of gender identity disorder. I wouldn't say that I'm that significantly unhappy with my biological sex/gender/whatever.....but I do think it played a role in shaping a bit of my anxieties.


----------



## mattmc

shelbster18 said:


> Haha. xD That would make me feel like a kid. ^_^ I want a Kit-Kat bar right about now. Or a Snickers or a Mr. Goodbar. Ugh. >_< Actually, I think I want one of those Cadbury chocolate bars. Those are really rich like the Hershey's.


Sometimes feeling like a kid is good... stains... not so much. :b

Kit-Kat sounds good... bah... I need to cut back. ;_;


----------



## Nitrogen

I need to work on my resume for a job opportunity but yet I'm strangely anxious and unmotivated to bother completing it. I always complain about how I never have any opportunities, yet once I do have them, I just shut down and lack all motivation to bother pursuing anything.


----------



## Monotony

Mmm slushies wish they came in bigger cups.


----------



## Charmander

I wish in-ear headphones actually _stayed in my ears_.


----------



## Monotony

Charmander said:


> I wish in-ear headphones actually _stayed in my ears_.


Those things need like superglue to do what they're supposed to do.


----------



## Charmander

Monotony said:


> Those things need like superglue to do what they're supposed to do.


I hate earphones lol, I end up breaking every pair I get within 2 weeks.


----------



## Monotony

Charmander said:


> I hate earphones lol, I end up breaking every pair I get within 2 weeks.


Yep the stupid wire always breaks either right above the plug or right before the earbuds. It's infuriating.


----------



## PandaBearx

If I could pull it off I would so dye my hair blue. Thinking about it.....


----------



## Crisigv

I've been really miserable all week. I've had a good day so far, mood wise, and it feels like I might have a good night. I hope it lasts.


----------



## cmed

I've been observing Twitter for the past couple of days and the only benefit I can see is having the ability to troll famous people.


----------



## AceEmoKid

STEM vs. Humanities debate. Eurrghghhhhghhghghgh. It infuriates me, yet that fury is what drives me headlong into the abyss.


----------



## cmed

Sunburn? Really? After just an hour and a half at the park? Ok then. Cool. I guess.

Took my body no time to go back to its nothern ways.


----------



## moloko

cmed said:


> Sunburn? Really? After just an hour and a half at the park? Ok then. Cool. I guess.
> 
> Took my body no time to go back to its nothern ways.


We tanned people from the south have a name for sunburned northerners:


----------



## TryingMara

It does sound fun, I feel bad. Maybe if I had known about it more in advance. It's not anxiety really, I just really am exhausted. I woke up almost every hour on the hour. I would try it another time when I know about it earlier and it's not so crappy out.


----------



## Nitrogen

UGHahfsdhjABHFJSDGSHJhfdhsfsgsjkn sjfnsd fsdjngdf skjfsdfs.


----------



## TenYears

I'm getting absolutely murdered at work today. Nobody can figure out why all the work seems to be coming to me. One.of the supervisors finally got.a temp to come over & help me a little. And she's kinda cute too. And funny. We just talked a little on break but she seems really sweet, and she was really chatting me up. Shame ill probly never see.her again.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Decisions, decisions. My worst enemy. But I'm going to do it. No more crying or cowering from the future, no matter what it holds. I will pursue what makes me happy. I have no choice. Even if it means great risk. I must take the risk and put forth all my energy to earn successful results. Either that or be completely miserable in the more "safe" option.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I feel as if I will never be successful, especially in terms of financial independence.

Well. Scratch that. I could be successful fiscally, but at the sacrifice of personal contentment. I could go to community college for free, finish my general education, but not be able to specialize in the one thing I'm actually decent at. Or I could risk everything by continuing to major in animation at a 4 year university, with the high possibility of my father backing out and leaving me in tens of thousands of dollars in debt (at least moreso than I would be if he was helping to pay some of it). 

Is money really worth that? But then, money is the tool. It's the currency of the world. It's the starting point and the ending point of everything. I can have tons of cool ideas and decent skill, yet without at least a bit of money to self invest, have the slimmest chances of profiting enough to sustain any independent living.


----------



## Ally

I hope I can get more sleep. And preferably, at least, 6hrs total. I have so much planed for my day tomorrow but am wide awake :cry


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I miss the days where Sega and Sonic Team didn't constantly churn out ****ty cash ins that capitalize on the Sonic name.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Same thing I've been thinking about for weeks. It's tearing me apart.


----------



## cmed

Raccoons are dicks. They tore apart my garbage again and I had to clean it up this morning. Stoooop. K?


----------



## millenniumman75

moloko said:


> We tanned people from the south have a name for sunburned northerners:


:twak That's okay - we get more sunlight in the summertime anyway!


----------



## cmed

moloko said:


> We tanned people from the south have a name for sunburned northerners:


Oh I know. I was one of you once upon a time. All it took was 1 winter of being back up north and I'm back to lobster status.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I've got a new positive outlook. From now on I'm going to view trolls and morally misled individuals as entertainment rather than infuriatingly annoying. :b


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The new Sonic game, Sonic Boom, looks a little bit crap. At least the Wii U version does. Hopefully at least the 3DS version is good, but I'm thinking that hoping for a good Sonic game seems like a major stretch. Sonic is pretty much dead.


----------



## Crisigv

Tonight wasn't as bad as usual. It's nice to talk to somebody, even about my problems, to keep me distracted from my bad feelings.


----------



## Marakunda

I have a reason to live.
I wonder what tomorrow is going to be like?

I can experience things. Good things. I don't care if it makes me seem like a stupid hippie, or pretentious, or whatever. **** your bad vibes. I'm just gonna live for the next good experience from now on okay? Stop putting so much importance on the "path you're on" and think more about what you're doing in this moment. 
These are things that I'm going to try to do.
I'm going to try to make myself feel alright.
Then I'm going to get to the point where I feel good.
Then I'll get to the point when I'm happy.


----------



## probably offline

Mmm. I love writing an essay with a head ache and no pain killers.


----------



## moloko

The new Coldplay album is great. I really like it. 

And why aren't any new songs already on youtube?


----------



## mattmc

_The sky with stars so bright 
The colors feel so right 
I've never felt like this I'll keep on running! 
The sky with stars so bright 
The colors feel so right 
Just take my hand we're gonna reach for the stars_


----------



## AceEmoKid

Today was a weird day. Began with a trip to the local community college to enroll in classes as a backup plan if I don't return to university, but we ran into some problems and couldn't enroll for anything just yet. My mother was also extremely aggravating, talking over me _and_ the staff we were consulting for over an hour -- much longer than the few minutes it should have taken -- to the point that the office lady gave up and said, "I'm sorry. I can't say anything else because you're just going to ask the same questions and you aren't understanding." My mum infuriates practically everyone she meets with her overwhelming, uptight, pedantic attitude.

After that, we had to run over to the campus' new arts building to consult the dean about clearing some classes for me. I'm surprised with his patience. Luckily, my mum obeyed my request to stop talking over me to some extent (which means she still talked over me a bunch and derailed much of the conversation, but not to the point she was in control the entire time) and I got to actually involve myself in my college decisions. He was also nice and enthusiastic enough to volunteer giving us a tour of the building, particularly the upper floor which housed mainly PC, mac, and printing labs.

My mum spoiled the interesting-ish tour though, after, by prolonging the trip and trying to visit her old professors (she attended the junior college long ago but dropped out due to pregnancy with one of my sisters).

Finally, when she returned from her unnecessary and unplanned excursion about a half hour later, we got in the car and began driving to the mental health center, only to be called and told the therapist had to cancel at the last minute for an emergency (kind of annoying since I actually had semi pressing matters to talk about this session). So we sat and ate lunch in that extra hour before driving to the center for my other appointment with the psychiatrist.

In the car, my mum asserted she would be present the entire session and would list off all my supposed "phobias" and "issues" she had "observed"...a few of which were NOT phobias I have. I became livid and rebutted that _I_ would be the one naming and detailing my fears/issues, not her, since she barely understands my thoughts and feelings at all and is absolutely biased. She told me I was being an unappreciative, rude brat and told me she wasn't taking me to the psychiatrist or therapy for that matter anymore. She said, "You're an adult. Deal with your own ****." I don't have transportation. I'm not allowed outside of the apartment by my own free will. I was overall wondering how someone could say something so irrational and cruel as a response to my assertion that I would deal with my own mental health affairs.

She turned around from the mental health center and told me that she'd be spending my appointment time instead running her own inane errands. I sat in the boiling car for a half hour, in rage and deep into homicidal and suicidal thoughts, until she returned and at the last minute drove me to the psychiatrist anyway, although we were now almost twenty minutes late.

I'd rather not detail much of what happened during the appointment except to say I was glad about mid way through the psychiatrist asked my mum to leave the room. After she left, I was able to freely express my issues with my mum and explain suicidal and self harm habits without fear of reprimand from an overbearing, judgmental parent. I actually started crying, though I sucked back all the tears after a brief burst quickly as to appear "strong" (yes, it's irrational, but I still try to hide my natural emotions in order to appear less vulnerable than I already was in that room, talking about dumb feelings).

I got diagnosed with social phobia and depression, suggested OCD and a possible mood disorder (hey, my predictions weren't far off, I guess!), and prescribed 100mg daily of Zoloft, a pretty much all-catch SSRI I had already known a bit about from personal research for the previously mentioned diagnoses/suggested disorders. My mum was super resistant, a broken record saying how I'd end up with all these horrible side effects and blank personality. I was so glad the psych was there to roll her eyes and tell her off. My mum needs someone in authority to debunk her fears, since she never listens to me when I say the exact same things. Sigh. Whatever. I'm 18, so I was able to sign for the medication despite her general disagreement.

I start with 25mg today, then will work my way up to the 100mg and see if it is an effective dosage. I'm just glad I finally get the medication I've been suggested several times in the past (but never got it due to being underage and my mum being the final decider, against it). Maybe, in a few weeks from now when it starts kicking in, I'll finally be kind of okay.

I'm really hoping so.


----------



## shelbster18

Woohoo. Got a free, used suitcase and free toothbrushes. \(^_^)/ I needed a new suitcase because I don't know what happened to my other one and the used one I got now is bigger.


----------



## oood

Trying to argue with conservatives is like banging your head against a wall


----------



## Sussie

I have no idea how to carve a bbq duck....


----------



## PlayerOffGames

that life wont be as much fun without drugs...but i have to stop taking drugs...im just gonna go for really long walks.


----------



## cosmicslop

Crepes. Everything about crepes, but especially the fact that I don't have any in my mouth.


----------



## Perkins

Maybe he's born with it, maybe it's maybelline.


----------



## mattmc

It was never that I didn't love you. It's that I can't make you happy. And I don't deserve to be happy with you.


----------



## tea111red

Activity on this forum has slowed down considerably.


----------



## Marakunda

I've come to the conclusion DPH sucks. Or at the very least, doesn't work for me. I took 375 MG last night, all I felt was a little tired, and a little delirious. Although I could have sworn I saw shadows/bug things sometimes too, that was kind of creepy. It did last a bit longer than last time (about an hour longer) and it did feel more intense at some points. DPH seems... weird. I'm not quite sure how to explain it. I guess it's kind of like alcohol in that it makes your vision blurry, and sometimes it can be hard to walk. But it also makes you feel dissociation at some points. There are times when I'm "high" off it, where I just stare at my hands and wonder whether this is all real or not. I guess in that respect it can be called a dissociative? I dunno.

The delirium can actually be, really unpleasant, I feel. A lot of things about using this drug are unpleasant. It's kind of an "annoying" high. At some points you just want to feel normal again. It just doesn't feel right. I don't know if this has anything to do with the drugs but, I also feel like I'm forgetting things a LOT more frequently now. Hopefully that's not a permanent thing.


----------



## shelbster18

I swear, there is literally an evil spirit in my house. There's no proof that God exists and that doesn't stop them from believing in God so why can't it be the same for ghosts? I had a woman not too long ago tell me to go to church and ask me why I turned Atheist and if something bad happened in my life for me to be that way. And the ****ing book I get about ghosts. The way my mother is acting. I don't know. Anything is possible. Just because we can't see ghosts doesn't mean they aren't there. Maybe the evil spirit is inside of her and it's going to get me next? D: I'm wondering if that's where this lightheadedness is coming from. Holy ****ing ****. O_O I don't care what anyone says. I may just have to be religious now. Maybe I should become a Christian and change my ways. Maybe I have to to let the evil spirit leave this house. Or do something. There's such a thing as ghosts I'm pretty sure. It all explains so ****ing much. >_< I just wish I had proof that others could believe this ****. It explains the smoke I saw in the air in my room. I'm starting to scare myself. I don't want to be Christian. I feel like I'm in a movie. It feels oddly weird, cool, and scary at the same time. And the fact that my sister turned Christian and her boyfriend had that book about ghosts. The missing phone. Duuuuude. O_O

Just when I couldn't think of more proof (well, not exactly proof), there's the thing with the "friend" that came over to my house and when they got home, lost two liters of blood from stepping on a putty knife. Everyone's like, "How does that happen?" Hmmm, evil spirit. That's what I believe.


----------



## Paramecium

Why the hell a tragic amount of people still refuse to question their religions?


----------



## shelbster18

Paramecium said:


> Why the hell a tragic amount of people still refuse to question their religions?


Hmmm. Don't know if this post is a coincidence or not. xD Sorry if it isn't. >_> I'm a strange person that wants to believe in ghosts.

It's an interesting subject. It's like when you really think about it, it should kind of be common sense that ghosts aren't like they are in the movies. No one knows what they actually are like. Ghosts and evil spirits could be different in real life. Maybe the evil spirits are sneaky and blend into the person's body and it makes them violent for no reason? Maybe that's what an evil spirit is like in real life.

I remember a poster on SAS one time (this post stuck with me) talking about how aliens could just be bacteria on earth. I mean, why do people act like they know what aliens and ghosts are like if they don't have proof?  I think they just jump onto the bandwagon along with all the other people. It's like once this person believes this, the other person believes it and the other, etc. Maybe the evil spirit is already inside of me. I honestly don't care right now. I'm like 99 percent sure ghosts exist. I love talking about this ****. I get really into it. I'm like a phenomenon nerd or something.  Another thing is that maybe ghosts aren't meant to be seen in real life. Maybe they're just meant to not be seen pretty much. But the only way anyone can change their minds about whether ghosts are real or not is if crazy **** happens to them. Talk about a mind ****. At least for me. I don't care what anyone else thinks. lmao But it just all adds up to me and I feel like I'm just in some ****ing movie. I mean, there's so many theories to what is going on that I don't know which is the most real. Damn, I was scared ****less this morning when I couldn't get to sleep. I just wanted to fall asleep but now, I'm acting all excited talking about how I think I have an evil spirit inside of me. -_- Ugh. Don't think it's anything to really be excited about, though. >_> I sound so retarded and keep editing this post. >_< Argh. There is clearly something wrong with me. Or maybe not. That's a neverending debate I'll have in my head. I mean, the lightheadedness I have is only slight but I still feel like someone took a very tiny piece of my brain. :/ Not exactly sure how to describe it. :S...And thinking about how my mom is acting differently than my dad when it comes to me and my sis going out. He's usually the one yelling at us. I'm pretty sure my mom didn't tell my dad about the keys. I think it's her evil spirit. -_- lmao I'm cray cray. Eh, I guess violent isn't the right word. Just more like getting yelled at unusually by my mother and her making me go on a guilt trip by putting on some act to sound all frustrated on my voicemail that she needed the car I was driving. She's lied so many times that the pieces fit together and I'm not that dumb. :S She acted completely different when I got back home. I seriously need someone to talk to about this in person. My sister acts like she's not interested in this stuff. It seems like no one ever is except for me. xD


----------



## cmed

I'm bored. Something: I command you to happen.


----------



## Paramecium

shelbster18 said:


> I mean, the lightheadedness I have is only slight but I still feel like someone took a very tiny piece of my brain.


I quoted the most important post of yours in my opinion. Honestly I tried so hard to feel you, but I guess I failed  But I can say our thoughts are somewhat related. Because, you are totally questioning to the limits! Haha.

There are so many theories about those invisible creatures -I have some too-
but the worst thing is we will probably never be able to prove such thing. New waves like infrared can be found to analyse them though. Including all those organisms in the world, each of us have limited abilities to feel, see, smell and hear so maybe the primary focus must be on composing all those different abilities in a machinery. Like, it's weird how crabs have an x-ray vision, cats can feel an earthquake from its primal vibrancies. I know, I ended up in a very different field, sorry about that.

By the way, what did you mean by that sentence I quoted?


----------



## probably offline

German grammar


----------



## TryingMara

Don't know what to do. Nervous. Keep going over things in my head, but I'm still unsure.

You pushing me made me laugh. Maybe I'm not completely hopeless if you're trying to help me out. And you sharing stuff with me makes me happy. It feels good to be included and trusted.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I had my interview today, but it doesn't seem promising. I then went to my former store manager's house to talk to his brother about getting me a higher paying management position with the current company I'm at ( Only a different store ), or at the one that my former manager now runs. I can't believe these people, It's like a mafia or something. The guy started snorting coke right in front of me with a gun on the table and his 3 year old daughter just watching the whole thing. 

I can't believe the type of lifestyle that some people consider to be normal. I had to just sit there like I wasn't bothered by it.


----------



## Goopus

I'm about to go on a date sort of and I'm thinking desperately about not embarassing myself.


----------



## SilentLyric

I should have this beer...but I shouldn't.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I had a good day today, with some luck thrown in.

BUT IT'S FRIDAY THE 13th

WHAT


----------



## Crisigv

Thinking about my late grandparents, so much so that I started crying. I need to wake up for work in 3 hours, this isn't the time to think of these things. But I miss them so much.


----------



## probably offline

I love androgyny so much.

Also, I want this jacket(pic too large).

And... I wish you would say hi to me :>


----------



## diamondheart89

I can plan :yay


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It's happened. I'm not posting here too much anymore.


----------



## BillDauterive

I am tired and hungry. Should I eat lunch or take a nap during my lunch break? ;0


----------



## ourwater

where did I put the cord to my electric razor


----------



## moloko

The World Cup will ruin my post count... It will rise like crazy these next weeks. But I gots to talk about it, I just gots to.


----------



## Taplow

Would it be acceptable if someone were to indecently expose themselves to a blind person?


----------



## TryingMara

This seemed like a good idea at first, but it might be too much of a hassle.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hope it doesn't happen right now. Or five minutes from now. Or five minutes from then. And on and on and on and on and on and on.....


----------



## AceEmoKid

I have too many projects backed up. :/ I haven't even released the album I had teased about several months back...still trying to decide something as petty as track order and procrastinating on which extra tracks I should include from my accumulating collection of WIPs buried deep in my computer. On top of that, I gave myself the task of generating an entire interactive magazine come the end of summertime, of which I've only done one article with the accompanying video, and a mini recipe book that I only have 6 pages started on. Egh and then my summer job starting this monday, along with all the other half finished projects I can barely remember....pbbbbtbbtbtbbt.


----------



## mattmc

I should really pay myself for all of these therapy hours done for free in my own head. I could at least take myself to dinner or bestow some other token or gesture.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I am thinking about a wonderful dream I had and trying to call back that great feeling of calmness it gave me!


----------



## cosmicslop

it sure is summer. i prefer it when it starts getting dark by 4pm in winter with my heater waiting for me at home.


----------



## calichick

Bye SAS.

It's officially summer, I'm out again. Same time every year.


----------



## SilentLyric

man, every day of work seems worse than the last.


----------



## Marakunda

I'm not human.
And I have an aversion to life.
It's just... not for me.
I was meant to be this way.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Guess I'm hanging out with someone I barely regard as a friend any longer this coming thursday at the local mall to grab some boba. Lol I don't even know what to talk about with her. We're such different personalities....and she and I have grown more and more emotionally and socially disparate over the years. I have a feeling it'll be really awkward....In fact, I remember most of the last times we hung out before graduating high school were already pretty awkward. Or I guess always, in a way. She's social, loud, bubbly, and overdramatic. I'm introverted, socially anxious, semi mute, and uninteresting. I feel like I'm just the dirty, pathetic rag being dragged behind her as she skips through crowds, carefree and giggly.


----------



## Citrine

I'm the worst. Should just forget about me already.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Hey, so I was wondering...what do people talk about?

Do deep, personal relationships really exist? Are they only set aside for one other person? A couple? Is it even possible to treat all your friends equally in terms of openness, commitment, effort, candidness? Is it all a facade? Do extroverted socialites go around with smiles stapled permanently onto their faces, yet secretly discontent? Do these "normal" people really survive on just small talk but never reveal their true selves? And is it all at the sacrifice of fitting in? Tell me, then.....was it worth it?

We're so distant. 

What do "normal" people do?

I feel so detached from them. I'm this foreign thing that will never belong, nor learn to adapt fully. They'll always know I'm not meant to be there, that I'm trying to hard, that I'm just an awkward fit. 

I don't know how to interact with people. ****, man. I really don't. I only know how to talk AT people and respond to direct queries. When I do make the decision to show emotion, though, it's just this big, horrifying, explosive atomic bomb out of nowhere. I'd been bottling it up for weeks. And then it blows up and I expect others to clean up the aftermath. I'm ****. I'm **** **** ****. I'm a burden. I am trash. I am scum. I'm more trouble than I'm worth. Get rid of me. There are plenty more out there better than me, with less mental deficiencies and mood irregularities and general inferiority. I'm not meant to be here.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

AceEmoKid said:


> I'm ****. I'm **** **** ****. I'm a burden. I am trash. I am scum. I'm more trouble than I'm worth. Get rid of me. There are plenty more out there better than me, with less mental deficiencies and mood irregularities and general inferiority. I'm not meant to be here.


*gently nudges online sister's shoulder* ...i dunno what to do with you :b ...I'm really sorry you're feeling like this...i wish you'd believe me when I say that what you wrote isn't true...but it's your own truth now with your own "warped", "false" evidence that supports it...and thats not your fault...All these thoughts are happening to you so that you'll one day see yourself as I see you...you're doing fine, Alex...i just hope you somehow find some way to enjoy the rest of your day...If you can't then vent about it here on SAS and dont feel guilty about it...i won't say "we" but I'm certainly here for you. :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## moloko

lol at the irony of that question... Even as belonging to a group I'm invisible.


----------



## TakeOne

Why are people on such bull****? 

Is it really my fault that I have to go threw this ****? I want to change man… but can't help sitting and reflecting on why I really want to change. For others? Do I really care enough for that? What can I do to make me care more?


----------



## mattmc

I'm bad with people. I should have been born in the future. Maybe I'd be more compatible with future allied alien races.


----------



## shelbster18

Schooby dooby doo.


----------



## slyfox

About how I need to start working harder on things. If things are hopeless anyway


----------



## probably offline

Rain. Cosy. I have no excuses for not studying today. Now I just need someone to sleep on my lap, or cuddle me from behind, while writing my essay. That would be cute (◡‿◡✿)

But first! Egg and bacon for breakfast. Which is weird to eat for me. I'm trying to eat less sugar and carbs. Normally I would eat bread or müsli D:


----------



## Marakunda

Aight, I'm gonna go to shoppers and get some DXM today. 
**** it. I'm bored and I feel like trying something new.


----------



## Steinerz

Need some earbuds.


----------



## tea111red

2 minutes on the washing machine is more like 20.


----------



## Sacrieur

PREPARE TO BE CONQUERED YOU PLEBEIAN SCUM!

muahahahahahaha! MUUUUAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## crimeclub

i ****ING LOVE ICE CREAM CONES!!!


----------



## moloko

Customizing profiles is too much work. I'd like to but **** that.


----------



## shelbster18

I don't know why my mom is purposely throwing away my sister's food stamps. She was going to use them to help out my mom with groceries and **** like that. She's going to have to change the address or else my mom will just keep throwing them away. And I lost my movies that I was going to take to the yard sale. I don't know what happened to them. :/ The last time I saw them, I thought they were in the car. They either got misplaced or my mom is lying and doesn't want me selling them. She probably hid them somewhere. I was going to take them to a pawn shop. At least my sister has some DVDs she can sell. Damn, that would suck if they got lost. I'd hate to lose them for no reason. I'm glad I didn't sell the first season of The Walking Dead.


----------



## moloko

I wish


----------



## Nitrogen

what the hell. i applied for student housing at my university nearly three weeks ago, and then i just checked my student account saying i've been denied (even though it went through and i was in the clear for a dorm). ugghghgghghhghghhhh i'm going to have to email the housing director and see what the problem is... awesome.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm exhausted after my first day at work. As soon as I got home, I showered, ate, and crashed. Was only going to nap maybe 30 minutes tops so that I'd have ample time to prep for tomorrow, ask my sister (who happens to be the newly appointed director of the camp) some questions, and research a few group songs/games to have in my repertoire (as I realize I am severely lacking in that department). I'm too lazy to vent right now and go into detail, but today was overall okay.

The main issue that stressed everyone out was the disorganization. I had volunteered at the camp as an unpaid aide for 5 years previous, and plenty of the counselors were returning counselors or old aides newly appointed counselors, all of whom were used to the way camp was run before. However, the longtime director and activities specialist were laid off due to budget cuts and instead replaced with my sister and this newling who had _never_ worked at a camp before, respectively.

The new activities specialist oversees everything, but she is _so_ scatterbrained and last minute. She restructured camp in the most inane way, is skimping on all craft supplies and even eliminated major camp traditions (that weren't even that costly), created some new positions that don't make sense, and doesn't even prompt her employees with the day's schedule on time! I feel especially bad for my sister, who only gets 50 cents more than she had racked up over 6 years of being a counselor in previous years, yet has to make up for _all_ of the idiotic activities specialists' tasks (which, the activities specialist gets almost double what all of the counselor's earn, hah! and she does so little).

My sister can't even explain to the rest of the staff that the poor scheduling is the specialist's fault rather than her own, as it will appear as if she is ****-talking her superior. She just has to suck it up. Already after the 1st year of this new structure, she came home claiming she'd just finish up the summer and not come back next year. Sucks. She was a beloved staff member there and really the only one left who knows camp inside and out.


----------



## Marakunda

Accomplishments feel good. This is something I discovered today.


----------



## Marakunda

Holy **** this stuff just keeps getting better and better.
I love the way I feel right now.


----------



## tea111red

Nice haircuts....


----------



## Marakunda

This is essentially how I felt last night. Though it was less intense for me. 
Dissociation is *such* a cool feeling.

This girl is trippin balls man. This is so hilarious to me for some reason.
Those eyes tho... her pupils are pretty massive.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i am ******* tired of being a christian


----------



## mattmc

New Leaf


----------



## moloko

Hey random cool person from sas that I really like, I need a good friend.


----------



## Nitrogen

Well, my dad forgot (or simply didn't find it to be enough of a priority) to tell me that the cable guy would be out here at 8:30 this morning. I had to rush out of bed, and open the door half-asleep. Really good start to the day (not really, it was awkward as ****).

I also haven't gotten a word back from anyone about 1) housing and 2) my admission status, which explicitly states I haven't sent my transcript nor paid my application fee, although I completed both almost a month ago. This uni's system is ****ed up beyond belief. My luck, as per usual.


----------



## cj66

Maybe if I stopped initiating contact (not that I really do anymore) or posing questions then he'd stop messaging me. Then I'd get to stop worrying about whether a dull response is to blame for a delayed response, those times when he's so clearly online and chatting everyone up but ignoring me. 

As time passes he will lose more and more interest, though. I have to be thankful for that. Then I won't have to deal with this **** anymore. I hate sounding so ****ing needy.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm glad I look young. One good benefit from it is that I learn slowly so people that don't know me or anything about me would think I have a good excuse for that. I was just told not too long ago that I look 13 or 14. lol That's a first. I've always been told 16 but never any age below or older than 16.


----------



## slyfox

Toads are great and cute  At least for amphibians. Also that I'm a sinking ship. My family and girlfriend would be wise to abandon this ship while they still can. I don't mind my own life being destroyed but I hate to take them down with me.


----------



## Steinerz

Hot sauce adds the missing touch. 
Hot sauce is my flavor crutch. 
Hot sauce hot sauce all day long. 
Hot hot hot sauce hot sauce song.


----------



## probably offline

I'm not as horrible irl as I seem on the internet. I swear ;_; (I hope)


----------



## Marko3

probably offline said:


> I'm not as horrible irl as I seem on the internet. I swear ;_; (I hope)


hehe...

no rly.. i like to post this one lately so...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So, a Sonic movie with both live action and CGI is in development.

Nooooo... Whyyyyy... Go away live action!


----------



## cj66

Love/relationships vs the comforts of solitude


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That itches SO friggin bad!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Having to walk everywhere isn't such a bad thing. It's like you're taking in the world in a different way.


----------



## MrBlack

My bathroom sink plug is stuck. D:


----------



## A Void Ant

She's done it again. I didn't think it was possible but she's done it again. Right back where we started. Will it ever end?


----------



## A Void Ant

MrBlack said:


> My bathroom sink plug is stuck. D:


 That's an easy fix. Go under the sink in the cabinet and look in the top back for a metal stick with holes and push the metal rod, perpendicular to it, back into one of the holes.


----------



## Ally

Oh would you look at that, my post count is 11,111. Such a pretty number :love2 Too bad it can't stay that way


----------



## ShatteredGlass

How jealous I feel. I feel unappreciative, even considering all the good things in my life.


----------



## chinaski

i don't know what i'm going to say to her. i don't want to use anything that will take away from our actual conversation later. i'll just try to bullsh!t my way through it, i guess. be out in about 20 minutes.

also craving some goddamn hot cheetos right now


----------



## slyfox

Having acid reflux problems and hungry. Not sure what to eat in the house though


----------



## moloko

Good times.


----------



## crimeclub

RelinquishedHell said:


> Having to walk everywhere isn't such a bad thing. It's like you're taking in the world in a different way.


Any time my car is in the shop for a few days I actually don't mind walking everywhere, I like walking alone with my thoughts and music and enjoying the scenery, it's pretty much a chance to indulge my introversion without feeling guilty. I once walked the 8 miles to work and it was the best time I've had going to work.


----------



## Marleywhite

The thunderstorm didn't let me sleep last night. I am sooo tired.
I need some human interaction or I am going to panic.


----------



## MrBlack

A Void Ant said:


> That's an easy fix. Go under the sink in the cabinet and look in the top back for a metal stick with holes and push the metal rod, perpendicular to it, back into one of the holes.


Thanks for the help. All sorted now!


----------



## tea111red

"Cognitive Development
The stress and anxiety that accompanies instability can have a direct impact on cognitive development, warns the American Psychological Association. When a youngster experiences this anxiety about issues she cannot control and even understand, it prevents the child from focusing on learning because she probably concentrates less and remembers less."

http://everydaylife.globalpost.com/lack-stability-affects-children-13458.html

Yeah...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Finally sorting through my emails. I found that one from a year and a half ago that she sent and finally deleted it.

There was a kind of vague apology I guess but it was somewhat ridiculous 'if I was horrible to you' there was never any ambiguity there.

So many random questions about things. I thought about replying, about letting her know exactly- but she knew. She knew how she treated me.

It might seem cold but it was clear to me that the reason she emailed me was to assuage her own guilt, and I won't help her with that. I didn't respond. 'If I can be of help please let me know' and how exactly do you think you can help me? A part of me wanted to meet up, at the time since she offered, just to see if she'd changed at all. To see if someone like her _could _ change. Not that I would continue seeing her after that, she helped **** me up too much; but just to sate my curiosity. But not a strong enough part.

She wanted to know that I was OK, maybe that I was even alive. Well I never responded and I won't now either, and I'm deleting the email so I'll never read it again.


----------



## TryingMara

Thinking of how inept and stupid I feel/am.


----------



## Nitrogen

Oh god my needle phobia why did I just ****ing do that im going to probably die

today has just been a very strange day thus far


----------



## i suck at life

well right this second, i'm thinking about Nitrogen's avatar and trying to figure out what it is lol

but before that, i was thinking about how i have to register for classes in a couple of minutes and that i hope the ones i need are still open


----------



## Euripides

1. Wish you were here.










2. Wish we were there.

-----

(3. Wishing is for whoopsies.)


----------



## shelbster18

I'm thinking about pizza. Going to eat two pieces of pizza for breakfast. I was craving some so much last night and saw a bunch of pizza commercials while 21 Jump Street was on. >_< I'ma wait awhile before I eat some.


----------



## Marakunda

I wish I didn't have to sleep, sleeping is so boring.


----------



## moloko

A couple of gay guys wouldn't stop looking at me while I was having lunch. It was funny at first because they were being so obvious but then I started to get uncomfortable... :\ Being stared at is not fun.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So, I have over 2250 posts, and only 713 profile visits.

I guess it's because I'm not a girl, and I'm a teenager.


----------



## mattmc

I just... I gotta get fancy bro!

But then, you already know.


----------



## moloko

Daaamn!! The Departed... Boring at first but what an ending!  Loved it.


----------



## Darktower776

I don't want to go to work today.


----------



## cmed

moloko said:


> Daaamn!! The Departed... Boring at first but what an ending!  Loved it.


That's exactly what I thought when I first saw it.

At the beginning: boooooring
By the end: that was... incredible!


----------



## mattmc

Watching a TV show and they refer to a character named Matt as "the one everyone loves."










Now _that's_ quality television.


----------



## cj66

How bipolar I must sound. Why do I type like that? I don't know how to communicate with people in text, out loud.


----------



## Jcgrey

This ****'s wearing off already FML


----------



## Ckg2011

Yep.


----------



## tea111red

I hate the heat....it's making me lightheaded and I'm bored.


----------



## lostandlost

i'm thinking about when i should go to bed, i want to be able to get up early in the morning, yet i like staying up late,


----------



## euphoria04

Really hope I can make the most of this summer.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Lol I probably shouldn't be drinking wine while on antidepressants but whatevs yo.


----------



## crimeclub

AceEmoKid said:


> Lol I probably shouldn't be drinking wine while on antidepressants but whatevs yo.


YOLO!

Edit: Oh that meant "You outta look out"


----------



## slyfox

That I want to sleep again. All I do is sleep lately. Just have no desire to do anything. Just the thought of what I need to do makes me want to sleep. Thinking maybe I should start setting my alarm for 8am like for a job and forcing myself to stay up for at least 12-16 hours.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yay, it's night-time - the time of day where I feel much more alive.


----------



## Marakunda

I want to go to school. 

I need purpose. I need to strive for something. I need to not feel so pathetic.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Pathetic.


----------



## ugrax

I need some girl contact ...


----------



## tea111red

It'd be interesting to go to an oxygen bar.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tea111red said:


> It'd be interesting to go to an oxygen bar.


Whats that?...and why would you like to go there?


----------



## bad baby

there's a bar of chocolate on the table and i'm trying really hard not to eat it. shsbdjjcjjwk


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i got a problem the problem is chocolate


----------



## tea111red

inna sense said:


> Whats that?...and why would you like to go there?


It's a bar you go to inhale oxygen. Apparently they put scents in w/ the oxygen....not too keen on that, but people say they feel rejuvenated and more alert afterwards. I get brain fog a lot so it'd be interesting to see if it'd help w/ that.

I guess I could just go outside or exercise to get more oxygen, lol. I suppose I'm thinking about the social aspect, too, though. Sometimes I get in the mood for that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxygen_bar


----------



## AllieG

It's not fair that whenever I know I have to wake up early, I can never sleep well.


----------



## ugrax

TRUE LOVE COME TO ME FINALLY :stu


----------



## Darktower776

AllieG said:


> It's not fair that whenever I know I have to wake up early, I can never sleep well.


I know exactly what you mean. I never sleep well when I know I'll have to wake up early. I lie there awake almost the whole night.

The worst is when you stay awake most of the night then finally drift off into deep sleep right before the alarm goes off.:mum


----------



## shelbster18

Well, apparently it doesn't look like my ribs are poking out much if my sister says I don't need to worry. They're a little prominent. When I take a shirt off, it's like an instinct to suck in a little bit, especially if it's a tight shirt. But I can see them a tad when I don't suck in at all. Maybe I just noticed and it's been like that for awhile. I doubt that, though. Usually if I notice something off about me, it's more than likely because there really is. I don't know. I really noticed it today when I was putting on my swimsuit. The bathroom has bright lighting to where I could see it, too. It wouldn't be noticeable through my clothes if it's just a little bit unless I'm like anorexic. lol If she thinks there's nothing wrong, then I guess I shouldn't worry. 

I think that Adderall might have made me lose some weight. It does make me nervous and excited at the same time. I heard that it's like meth but less intense. :S I was prescribed it but that doesn't exactly mean it's safe. I had to read about Adderall the night before because I was really interested in it. I make the mistake of not looking at side effects and doing my research on meds before I take them because if I have no choice to, I don't want to read into that ****. I know it'll just worry me more if I do. At least it works. I still need to take my prescription up to the pharmacy to get it refilled. >_< I told my mom and she acts like she'll do it. I can take it up there but she's going to have to pay for it since insurance doesn't cover most of it. :/ I want that stuff man. It's only 20 mg I take a day but that stuff works good enough for me. It's not a whole lot compared to the amount my sister used to take. I think she said she took 100 mg a day. I couldn't take anymore of a dosage than that unless it gets to the point where I tolerate the dose I'm on and have to take a higher dose.


----------



## tea111red

i need to consult w/ someone who knows about debt and reducing it.


----------



## slyfox

I'm thinking of forcing myself to stay awake in an attempt to correct my sleeping hours. Also all I have been doing is sleeping lately. Doubt it would help unless I stayed up until at least 8 pm and I've been up since 11:30 pm yesterday. Predict I'd give up if I tried. Maybe I should just set my alarm for a short 3-4 hr nap and try to stay up until 10 pm instead.


----------



## probably offline

I used to play maplestory a couple of years ago(started in 2006?). I logged in now to see what was going on, and everything was so different. It was like going back in time, except everything was distorted. I used to have so much fun with that silly game in the beginning.


----------



## mattmc

The equation is too big.


----------



## TryingMara

I want that... what you have. Must be nice to know you're worth it. You're not the last choice or the easy option or an afterthought. There are no games. You're worth the extra mile. That's the way it should always be.


----------



## cmed

let's play SAS

time to post stuff


----------



## cmed

i've got nothing

cmed, out


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Doing this thing where you take a flickr photo a day and look up all the vocab words from it, in Japanese then adding it to anki deck. 

I used this one of a woman standing outside the front of a theatre today, and realised I didn't even know what that sign is called in English. So I didn't even know what it was in English I was just thinking... Sign, it's a sign.. But what kind of sign? Really? Just a sign? 

And apparently in US English it's called a Marquee, which is just very confusing to me because isn't that a tent? 

:lol 

It's easy to see why I don't get things done. And obviously, I'm never going to need to use this word.


----------



## persona non grata

^Marquee sounds like a French loanword anyway. This might not be the most efficient way to learn Japanese...

Anyway I'm thinking that it's been two weeks since Shirley emailed me saying to email or call her, I need to make up my mind about which way to do it already.


----------



## Dissonance

I can not deny myself who I am. Hated or not I remain.


----------



## shelbster18

I made a pineapple bake recipe earlier and by the time all the food was ready to eat, my dad told me I did a good job on it. :boogie

-------------------------------

I went up to the pharmacy today to take my Adderall to get refilled and the one dude up there sounded like he had a Nigerian accent or some kind of African accent. I never saw him before. Thought that was pretty neat. Then, I finally went back with my mom to go and pick it up like three hours later.


----------



## probably offline

I haven't eaten dinner and it's midnight. Do I eat?

edit: I did.

---

I doubt that there'll ever be a better sitcom than Seinfeld. It just had everything.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

persona non grata said:


> ^Marquee sounds like a French loanword anyway. This might not be the most efficient way to learn Japanese...
> 
> Anyway I'm thinking that it's been two weeks since Shirley emailed me saying to email or call her, I need to make up my mind about which way to do it already.


Yeah I'm sure it is a loan word and I know, it's not my only method, just helpful for learning vocab in general (in my opinion)


----------



## persona non grata

I hope I didn't sound critical


----------



## SilentLyric

cmed said:


> let's play SAS
> 
> time to post stuff


someone out there needs to make "SAS: The Video Game" happen. I would buy that in a heartbeat. :yes


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need a really badass "America f**k yea" TV. Forget saving electricity.


----------



## shelbster18

I had to babysit a 3 year old boy for like 20 minutes. That was rather interesting. Never did that before. He wanted to put dirt in a bowl and then use the hose to put water in it. At one point, he sprayed me with the hose. I got sprayed with water by a 3 year old. T_T It was fun babysitting in a way. I had to keep one of the puppies from biting him. That part wasn't fun. >_<


----------



## diamondheart89

I want a dog. O_O


----------



## Owl-99

I need to sleep forever.


----------



## cosmicslop

hannibal :3


----------



## slyfox

I'm not going to make it staying up until 10 pm to correct my sleeping schedule. 14 hours away and I'm already dead tired. Just wanna sleep. Don't know what is wrong with me. If it is my medications, health, and or depression. I just wanna sleep


----------



## shelbster18

Oh no. :/ My dad is in a really bad mood because the desktop has a virus and he wanted to use my laptop and got all pissy and impatient with me because I wouldn't hurry and give it to him. That's probably the loudest he's ever yelled at me. It scared me to death. >_< If I'da known this was going to happen, I would have taken two Adderalls at a time instead of one because I took them like an hour before he yelled at me. My uncle is good with computers, so he's over here trying to fix his desktop. My laptop has a virus, too. It's had one since February and he told me to restore my computer to an earlier time before it got a virus and to use my defraggler. That's what I'm going to do. 

Before I gave my laptop to my dad, I was going to hide some **** on it because I didn't want him being nosy. :S But he was being impatient and I closed my laptop for some stupid reason after I gave it to him and he needed my password to get to the computer screen so he could use it and after I close my laptop and open it up not long after I close it, it takes forever to bring up the screen with the password and he had the nerve to get mad at me about that.  It's not my fault. I'm not only getting *****ed at by one parent but both now. I thought he was in such a good mood and it's like he's in his regular mood again. I would consider this his regular mood. I thought it sounded like he threw my laptop but I guess he didn't.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

my ear is itchy........must scratch.....


----------



## tea111red

:yes


----------



## Dissonance

Might replace my teeth with a bear trap...much more effective


----------



## Ahskom

I haven't eaten anything in the past 18 hours.


----------



## shelbster18

Dissonance said:


> Might replace my teeth with a bear trap...much more effective


Hmms, why is that? xD

-------------------------------

My Cadbury chocolate bar went away too fast. I want more. And I still want some McDonald's food. A double cheeseburger with fries. My mouth is getting watery. Food is one of the best creations ever. I think there's still two pizzas of philly cheesesteak pizza left.  Might eat the rest. But I'm going to take the mushrooms off.


----------



## Dissonance

shelbster18 said:


> Hmms, why is that? xD
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> My Cadbury chocolate bar went away too fast. I want more. And I still want some McDonald's food. A double cheeseburger with fries. My mouth is getting watery. Food is one of the best creations ever. I think there's still two pizzas of philly cheesesteak pizza left.  Might eat the rest. But I'm going to take the mushrooms off.


Because.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

When you're thinking about someone and they text you out of the blue like 10 seconds later. What are those odds?


----------



## slyfox

How worthless I am. I might've lost something important of my girlfriends. And now while cleaning just after 15 minutes my back is killing me


----------



## tea111red

This looked/is interesting, but that music (that pic doesn't help, either)...... lol


----------



## SternumCrushingBison

my knees are about to fall off


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I probably shouldn't have had that caffeine. It's already affecting me with more anxiety.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

I can't stop thinking (worrying) about tonight. If I go to that play, I will win against my fears, but I'm just not sure yet. I think I'll just have to force myself.

Me: "I think I'm gonna go to the play"
Anxiety: "Lol, nope"
Me: "**** off, anxiety. You're not wanted here"
Anxiety: "Just try and overcome me! Ha!"

-__________-


----------



## tea111red

Guilt and wondering if something bad is about to happen since I've been on the upswing lately.


----------



## Marakunda

.


----------



## tea111red

aaaaaaaahhhhhhh, i have to get out of here. i don't know how to help people on here.


----------



## diamondheart89

That simply having knowledge about a few subjects doesn't give you any value as a human being unless you know how to apply it and utilize it in a constructive way. If you aren't doing or saying anything to benefit society or people around you - you're just a waste of oxygen. And I will eat your liver. 


Okay not the last part but I'm irritated by pretentious idiots who don't even have the decency to stand for something other than stroking their own egos. Especially the ones with a modicum of intelligence. Like, you had the tools but you chose to waste them on being a useless pretentious ****. /the single **** I had for today has now been given. bai.


----------



## cj66

This is a good place to be (after that). No more pressure on me to be worthy of any sort of attention. Just gotta resist the urge to feel sadly about it. I can do this.


----------



## cmed

Talked with a client over Skype and I don't think he realized his webcam was on. He was picking his nose and eating it.


----------



## cosmicslop

cmed said:


> Talked with a client over Skype and I don't think he realized his webcam was on. He was picking his nose and eating it.


he knew what he was doing. it's his fetish :3


----------



## shelbster18

cmed said:


> Talked with a client over Skype and I don't think he realized his webcam was on. He was picking his nose and eating it.


I swear, I thought your username said crimeclub at first. But that is ****ing hilarious! lmao That just made my day. xD I wonder how you reacted.

----------------------------------------

Looks like I can't go out today after all. My mom won't let me. I texted her after 2 a.m. this morning telling her I wanted to sell some more of my stuff I don't want to a consignment shop to get some future money since I don't get the money right away. I only get the money once the stuff gets sold. But I have a bunch of shirts I don't want for sure, three pocketbooks, two pairs of shoes, a scarf, and I think that's it. The more **** I take up there, the sooner I should get something sold and get money for it. It's bull****, though. I'm going to have to pick up my sister before we go to North Carolina for the beach trip and my mom acted like she didn't want me to pick her up. :| I guess it's okay for her to stay out now and not me. It's hard for me to sneak out by myself. My dad is working on all the cars to change the oil for the beach and he has one car finished. I was so pissed earlier but the Adderall already helped. I took two of them. I'm still upset I have to stay in until Friday. Friday is when I have the job interview. It sucks that it's the day before the beach. I hope my sister gets the job and not me honestly. This trip is worth not getting the job. That Adderall makes me want to stay out all day six days a week and I can't. My mom told me the last time I told her I need to leave that he was going to go out to eat with my uncle. He just had Burger King earlier today. He needs to go out twice just to eat? I guess that's so important. We have three cars, one still in the shop, and he has a motorcyle and I still can't go out.

I was crying earlier and wanted to rip my face off. Maybe I should just lay on my bed for a week and call the police and tell them this is what they've done to me. I wouldn't do that but my sister said she'd do something like that and it gave me that idea. I've been helping her out with cooking, cleaning, washing dishes, and the cars and this is how I get repaid. I'm not mad at my sister but she hasn't been doing any chores like the last four days. But she gets to stay out and I can't even go out. That's such bull****. Glad I took two Adderalls to make me feel better but I'm still upset and hurt. I wanted to see the guy I'm dating because I haven't seen him in a week. He said he might be able to see me today because he's hopefully going to get insurance on his other car today so he can come get me. I was thinking about walking to Walmart since my parents won't let me go anywhere. That's like 3 to four miles from my house. I'm going to have to anyways if he comes to get me. I hope he does.


----------



## juvy

getting a massage


----------



## probably offline

I have to stop logging in to SAS, but I need to replace it with something else. I don't have any other forum/site that I'm excited about, at the moment.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm the one asking people when we're going to hang out. I must be lonely.


----------



## lmao

*Type what you're thinking about right now*


----------



## shelbster18

Crisigv said:


> I'm the one asking people when we're going to hang out. I must be lonely.


I think it would take courage for anyone with SA to ask people to hang out. So it makes you brave if anything.  I think it's good to get out of your comfort zone. It's a great feeling to accomplish something. I was brave enough to do something not too long ago that I never would have thought I'd do before. Even though nothing came of it, it was a progression towards my SA.


----------



## cmed

cosmicslop said:


> he knew what he was doing. it's his fetish :3


Well if that's the case then I must say, I admire the courage he has to be that straightforward about it. That's a man who knows what he wants and goes straight for it.



shelbster18 said:


> I wonder how you reacted.


"ewwww staaahhhp!"


----------



## Crisigv

shelbster18 said:


> I think it would take courage for anyone with SA to ask people to hang out. So it makes you brave if anything.  I think it's good to get out of your comfort zone. It's a great feeling to accomplish something. I was brave enough to do something not too long ago that I never would have thought I'd do before. Even though nothing came of it, it was a progression towards my SA.


Didn't take too much courage, as these are old coworkers of mine and I love these ladies. It is a great feeling though, especially since they are all on board with the idea. I seem to have a few social things happening lately, which is scary and awesome at the same time. Even though my SA won't change from a couple outings, it'll be a nice break in my routine.


----------



## minnie52

Nitrogen said:


> I feel sick and miserable and I want to stay in bed and watch reruns of Supernatural and then die in my sleep


Hang in there... Let yourself feel the feelings and this too shall pass..


----------



## slyfox

That I need to start spending a hell of a lot less time on SAS and start working on things I want to succeed at


----------



## chinaski

i probabably came off sounding reallly pothetic tonight. 

godamn i'm drunk

edit: next time i'll sound cool and sauve. yea man

edit 2: i hope.

edit 3 (fixed spelling eror)


----------



## moloko

Facebook is the most toxic and depressive place there is for me. Why do I go there...? :\


----------



## Charmeleon

Earthlings, that **** is hard to watch. I stopped at circuses, I think im gonna be a vegetarian from now on.

Edit* I'm ashamed to be human.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Tomorrow's the last day of term at school. I get my school report. I'm not looking forward to that, that's for sure.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder how pathetic my day's going to be today. And of course I woke up early, so it's going to be even longer.


----------



## gamingpup

I'm a little tea pot


----------



## londonguy202

Crisigv said:


> I wonder how pathetic my day's going to be today. And of course I woke up early, so it's going to be even longer.


Wish you a good day and have a good week. I also woke up early but I just have breakfast and go back to bed


----------



## Marakunda

I feel like I'm not in existence anymore. 
My apathy is at an all time high.

I'll just sleep through it, even though it's 11:05 AM.
Insomnia. I only sleep when I *need* to. Ya get me?


----------



## Radical But Legal

Will Embiid be another injury riddled bigman or will he become the next Hakeem? Also, who are the Raptors picking?


----------



## euphoria04

I'm tired of being a slave to emotions. I was always afraid that antidepressants would make me a 'zombie' but maybe this isn't such a bad thing after all.


----------



## probably offline

I have a test in... 7 hours, and I'm not nearly as prepared as I should be. Haha.

;(


----------



## cmed

My desktop is a mess. I've been a real desktop slob lately. I need to delete a bunch of stuff, or organize it in folders.


----------



## diamondheart89

Wooh October! It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

How dare you try and contact me. I don't need you corrupting my relationship.


----------



## Crisigv

I really wonder what I did to deserve becoming the biggest loser in the world.


----------



## tea111red

I have to learn to take my own advice more and stop letting people get to me.


----------



## godhelpme2

Sorry, probably be gone by morning anyways.


----------



## cafune

I need bronzed legs and a jeep, stat.


----------



## bluegc8

What's wrong with me?


----------



## tea111red

I've been closing my browser and losing my tabs on accident a lot lately.


----------



## mattmc

When you're considering telling people that you probably have Asperger's, so they maybe try to understand you being different... I don't know.


----------



## probably offline

Well... that did not go well.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My hair looks so horrible. I want it cut. NOW


----------



## Radical But Legal

Who in the blue hell is Bruno Caboclo?


----------



## Xioz

So hungry...


----------



## soulsurviver

I wonder if I'm going to complete my coursework by tonight


----------



## rockiscool

breakfast


----------



## Radical But Legal

I wonder if there are people that drink the pickle juice. You know, you ate all of the pickles, you're left with a jar full of pickle juice and you just drink it, maybe while eating a cracker or something.


----------



## coeur_brise

When Mercury, the mind, tries to make it across Venus, the heart. And air so light and free mixes with water creating a misty fog that only shrouds both. Can you feel love with your mind?


----------



## NatalieM

I'm trying to work out a stupid plot point in a thing I'm writing. Why is writing so difficult??


----------



## HanSolo

Mostly for a few weeks now, her more than ever, the people in that same area, and the other bars I go to and those girls.


For years I only thought of a few girls I saw at stores here and there, only barely started talking to 2 of them near the end


----------



## tommo1234

Who ever at Amazon thought it was a good idea to send my iPod in a cardboard box with both ends open, so I only get the cardboard box when it arrives at my house, is a freakin' genius.


----------



## probably offline

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## blue2

christopher columbus fee for discovering america was $300...


----------



## shelbster18

Seeing my sis cry like that made me cry even more. I've never seen her cry and it just got to me. I'm still glad my dad is allowing her back home. I thought for sure he wouldn't. He's mainly mad at me more and I think it's a good thing that he's more mad at me so she can come back.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if I should get a temporary/permanent ban. I doubt anyone would notice I was gone. SAS reminds me that no one in the world cares about me.


----------



## Crisigv

TigerWScarf said:


> Hello. Are you sure, it looks like you have lots of friends?


Most of them don't talk to me. They probably wouldn't even notice if I removed them from my friend list.


----------



## blue2

Crisigv said:


> Most of them don't talk to me. They probably wouldn't even notice if I removed them from my friend list.


lol..I notice you, I notice alot of people you also look good in the picture thread...


----------



## Marleywhite

I am so full. I should not have eaten three pizzas and a burrito. Why is CowGoMoo talking to me? What does he want? Should I stay up all night writting?


----------



## probably offline

Jesus christ. I just woke up from long, really weird dream. It ended up with me being in an antique shop, while the two elderly owners were pushing me around(and around) in an old chair(with wheels?!), while I was trying to be funny(to the guy I was with) by complimenting/analyzing every item I saw(in an old woman voice with some sort of American-south-accent). I was getting dizzier and dizzier and tried to think of what to say about the pattern of the chair but I had forgotten the word I was looking for. I flew off the chair and noticed that other people had been pushed around, too(including my former step sister). I was struggling wth walking straight and she was tumbling into a table ahead of me. I started laughing hysterically and then I woke up with this weird horse laughter IRL. It was way too hot in the bed.

Ugh I had to get up for a while because I was so dizzy.


----------



## blue2

I'm sitting beside an open window its 4am and the birds are starting the morning chorus guess the sun is coming up ...must sleep I guess.....


----------



## Euripides

"I'm in love with you, and I'm not in the business of denying myself the simple pleasure of saying true things. I'm in love with you, and I know that love is just a shout into the void, and that oblivion is inevitable, and that we're all doomed and that there will come a day when all our labour has been returned to dust, and I know the sun will swallow the only earth we'll ever have, and I am in love with you."

Ah. Quoting John Green now, hm. Juno's ****.


----------



## Crisigv

I think everyone hates me.


----------



## housebunny

golden wheat are you crispy taco?


----------



## shelbster18

My head hurts almost like I have a headache after getting it hit against the wall. It didn't get hit lightly or too hard but somewhere in between because it wasn't bleeding. But whatevs. I'm just ready for the beach trip. I'm getting up at 7 in the morning and we're leaving at 9 a.m. or after. The ride there should be fun. My friend acts like my dad will be able to let me drive again within two weeks but I doubt that. Especially since me and my sis have to come up with the money to pay for the damage. He doesn't know him or the full details. :/ I wish he was right but he won't let me drive until I move out.


----------



## PandaBearx

I'm craving tacos.


----------



## probably offline

My sister is supposed to come visit me in the beginning of next week(we even talked about tomorrow as an option). The problem is that I'm *really* not feeling up for it. I'm feeling very apathetic and avoidant, at the moment.

She just called and I couldn't make myself answer because I didn't know if I was going to cancel or not. ****. I have to make up my mind and call her soon. I'll feel so bad if I cancel. I don't want her to take it personally, when it's just me being a boob. Why can't I be a functioning human being?

Also,

It's annoying when someone quotes you and then deletes the post within like 5 minutes(usually because they said something insulting and then chickened out because they didn't want a warning).


----------



## rockiscool

Going on a hike today


----------



## cmed

I didn't know deer swim. Good for deer.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i am so weird


----------



## Kyle6983

Rapid thoughts about tomorrow... Arghhhh can't sleep


----------



## JustThisGuy

SAS chat, why you no work?

Dream I had, why you make me obsessed with think o'girl?

Red Bull, why you make fidget?


----------



## cj66

Those summer contract offers haven't materialized. In previous years they had, and it's why I assumed they'd be there this year as well. But there's been nothing, and now the short trip I planned to take later this year/possibly early 2015 seems out of reach.


----------



## cmed

Raisins are a pain in the -ss. Why must they all stick together like that, and make my fingers sticky when I have to pull them apart? F-ck raisins.


----------



## cj66

It's the whole point of being on a social platform. My silence must speak volumes (to those that notice me). But I'm not an extrovert and never will be. 

I probably give off anti-social vibes as well. How can I go on, there?


----------



## cocooned

Thinking of how good this cig is going to taste.


----------



## Crisigv

I seriously need to learn how to control my feelings. It seems that when I am upset it pisses people off.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why do people who drive big lifted trucks never park straight? I'm convinced they do this s**t on purpose.


----------



## EndlessBlu

There's a moth as big as a hummingbird just outside the front door and it's freaking me out.


----------



## mattmc

It's hard talking to people who don't completely fail at life. It really is.


----------



## Fat Man

I wish I knew how to be witty and charming so people(including people on SAS) would like me.


----------



## euphoria04

Time to get pumped up for my fast-approaching interview with some appropriate music.









and how the hell is it already July?


----------



## lifeimpossible123

Where is waldo!?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## cmed

I remember when I was a child and my mother told me that once I start going to school I'll be able to make friends. I thought she literally meant _make_ friends. Like, actually create and build them. I was baffled as to how one would go about doing that. I soon learned what she really meant is even more difficult.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Hurricane party at my house Thursday night!


----------



## Crisigv

I need friends.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Leaving soon with a coworker to go pick up a pound of pot from a grower. I just love the s**t I always find myself getting into.


----------



## mezzoforte

I feel like dancing but it's too hot and I'm bad at dancing anyway. :b


----------



## EndlessBlu

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hurricane Party would be a great name for a metal band.


Hmm, I don't know about that, doesn't sound brutal or Norwegian enough XD but sometimes I'll make a list of cool band names when I'm bored just in case I ever get off my butt and do something with my life lol


----------



## cak

Apparently they are never getting back together. :int


----------



## tea111red

I need to get out of the house more.


----------



## Aribeth

male genitalia :3


----------



## Umpalumpa

andreiuca said:


> male genitalia :3


:eyes


----------



## cj66

Now I definitely can't say anything. Not after that. 

Will have to prolong my absence for another two days, at least.


----------



## TryingMara

Nervous about saturday. There's going to be a lot of people I don't know or don't know well. I wish we could just do things the way we used to be, but that's probably selfish of me. Plus, it's in an area that I'm not familiar with, and I don't know how I'm going to get there. And I don't know what to get for her and I hate when people can see what I bought for someone else. This is silly, it should be a happy time, but I'm a bundle of nerves.


----------



## thomasjune

I'm gonna have a good time this Friday. Not going to let my anxiety stop me. Nope...I work too damn hard so this weekend I'll forget my problems and just enjoy it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I should binge eat fatty food to put on some weight.


----------



## rockiscool

just getting ready for bed


----------



## tea111red

Argh, I just want to find someone like me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

My life is a mess. I'm 30 years old. I have agoraphobia and major depression. I have a 10th grade education. I've held 4 jobs in my life, 3 of which lasted a total of 7 days, and the last one was in 2005...or 2004...that's how long it's been, I don't remember. I've spent the time from then, until now, sitting around waiting for a miracle, including death. 

I need to either go back to school, or learn a trade. No, I have to do one of those things. Because I know...I can't live this life for too much longer. It's so sad and pathetic. I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## Elude

'Where are my friends?! LOL'


----------



## probably offline

I love making a Mr. T hairdo(furdo?) on my cat.


----------



## coeur_brise

the cheat said:


> My life is a mess. I'm 30 years old. I have agoraphobia and major depression. I have a 10th grade education. I've held 4 jobs in my life, 3 of which lasted a total of 7 days, and the last one was in 2005...or 2004...that's how long it's been, I don't remember. I've spent the time from then, until now, sitting around waiting for a miracle, including death.
> 
> I need to either go back to school, or learn a trade. No, I have to do one of those things. Because I know...I can't live this life for too much longer. It's so sad and pathetic. I'm so embarrassed.


This might as well have been me writing it. Anxiety's a *****. It's amazing how far it can set one back in life. And people are just trying to live their lives in a normal fashion. Like i said, anxiety's a *****. Hope you feel better and find some help.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm glad she's thinking of me.


----------



## mattmc

Need to focus on the positive. Not let anxiety, negative confirmation bias, etc. ruin my spirits.


----------



## Euripides

I want you in every way there is to want a person.


----------



## tea111red

It's kind of weird that I was dreaming about a car and then got woken up by a wrong number that was from a local car dealership. It wasn't the same brand as in my dream, though.


----------



## cmed

It's all fun and games until you see your own reflection in a store window.


----------



## cj66

All the things he said to me, and everything I said back. I guess he wouldn't have 'gone there' if his feelings weren't genuine .. but distancing myself as I have and seeing the bigger picture, I can't help now questioning how he could've ever been interested in exploring an 'us' because his options on that front are endless.


----------



## tea111red

I wish that damn chat would work.


----------



## Elude

What should I post...urgh.


----------



## tea111red

i'm sorry and i don't want to be angry towards you or you be angry at me.]]

it hurts to read your stupid plans.


----------



## tea111red

reality will sink in soon enough.


----------



## bad baby

♥♥


----------



## Fat Man

Man, that was a weird dream. It must be this ASMR video that caused it.


----------



## cj66

Thousands upon thousands, exactly. I have no desire to be a part of that world.


----------



## Marakunda

I just had breakfast after literally DAYS of not eating. Had some eggs and toast. **** was just orgasmic.


----------



## cj66

I feel like I can't afford to lose any more weight but if I can't afford food then what am I gonna do


----------



## coeur_brise

Fudge me. I'm screwed.


----------



## cocooned

Please call, please call, please call, please call!


----------



## gregrichard

I'm afraid my friends are going to hang out while I'm away... I'm an *** hole but it's eating me away


----------



## Crisigv

cj66 said:


> I feel like I can't afford to lose any more weight but if I can't afford food then what am I gonna do


I believe I have some fat to spare if you would like some, lol.


----------



## cj66

Crisigv said:


> I believe I have some fat to spare if you would like some, lol.


Girl, I'm literally (and figure-atively?) flattening out in all the wrong places so it'd be appreciated!


----------



## Crisigv

cj66 said:


> Girl, I'm literally (and figure-atively?) flattening out in all the wrong places so it'd be appreciated!


Haha, done!


----------



## cj66

Crisigv said:


> Haha, done!


:yay


----------



## JustThisGuy

Does she hate me?


----------



## cj66

If I were to let myself go and respond to him naturally without giving a **** what anyone thought it would be SO fun because he's silly like me! .. But ****s are given, so I don't. Sigh.


----------



## tea111red

It's more like me to just pick myself back up and keep moving forward.


----------



## EndlessBlu

EndlessBlu said:


> Hurricane party at my house Thursday night!


Nobody showed up ;_;


----------



## mattmc

the thing is... for brief moments I feel like I can do things others do... then I'm put in a situation with the slightest amount of pressure and it's like my brain wants to explode.


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm so hungry :cry
Going to KFC soon though!


----------



## JustThisGuy

EndlessBlu said:


> Nobody showed up ;_;


Arthur did. 

Nice post count.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Man I hope it doesn't rain tomorrow.


----------



## tea111red

I guess I am overwhelming. If I'm not then I end up having barely anything to say. I don't know how to find a balance.


----------



## Elude

I am so lost...


----------



## Citrine

I feel like I'm on autopilot again.


----------



## 3 AM

Leave............


----------



## tea111red

Maybe I should do volunteering again. I can't stand being at home all day and need to have something more positive to occupy my mind. I really need to have an income, though (it's hard to get a job, though). I don't know what to do. This is why I need people to talk to........ahhhhhh, I need advice so bad. I'm in such a bad place.


----------



## A Void Ant

The universe never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## cosmicslop

I've only been home for a few hours now, but I'm already so sick of being stuck in here. I may take a late night walk around my neighborhood soon. edit: Like I really feel like I need to be put on life support once I'm at home for too long.


----------



## tea111red

^I hate being at home, too. I'll get a feeling of dread when I'm 5 min away from home and will sometimes just waste gas by driving a longer way to delay having to feel the misery I feel when at home.


----------



## cosmicslop

tea111red said:


> ^I hate being at home, too. I'll get a feeling of dread when I'm 5 min away from home and will sometimes just waste gas by driving a longer way to delay having to feel the misery I feel when at home.


These days it feels like I'm just walking into a big cage I lock myself into when I go home. I'm not much of a homebody as I used to be.


----------



## tea111red

cosmicslop said:


> These days it feels like I'm just walking into a big cage I lock myself into when I go home. I'm not much of a homebody as I used to be.


Yessss. I feel like a caged animal most days, lol. I need to find stuff to do...badly.


----------



## coeur_brise

How do I celebrate the 4th? Should I wear red, white and blue booty shorts, an america T-shirt and patriotic hair sparkles? The possibilities are endless.


----------



## bad baby

omgomgOMGGGGGGG I AM GOING TO POLAND NEXT MONTH.

I can't believe it. IS THIS FOR REAL??!!!?!!!


----------



## TryingMara

Maybe you don't find it all that bad because it doesn't directly affect YOU. Them feeling violated and humiliated is totally fine, because you're not involved. Everyone, well it seems almost everyone, is just out for themselves. The "me, me, me mentality" drives me insane. There are days when nothing surprises me and I am resigned to people's selfish ways. Others days though, I'm enraged that most don't have a lick of empathy for others.


----------



## cmed

The sun has to come out today. I have the day off and I'm very close to not being pale.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm not sure what it is, but something rubbed off onto them (from me) and it feels bad.


----------



## eveningbat

For some reason I feel very sleepy, don't know why.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Holy f**k. I really need to clean my house.


----------



## cj66

cj66 said:


> If I were to let myself go and respond to him naturally without giving a **** what anyone thought it would be SO fun because he's silly like me! .. But ****s are given, so I don't. Sigh.


He pretty much confirmed this via PM. But I broke a rule and publicly posted something funny only to me and maybe one other person, that was also embarrassingly immature. Worse yet the wording was ****. And now that offensively unfunny post must be dealt with ...but not immediately of course because my life's too busy to be troubled by a social-networking gaffe.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Yup. Fat annoying neighbor is still annoying and fat.


----------



## Crisigv

I shouldn't have said yes to go into work, but I need the money.


----------



## sslsh

Germany is kicking some French *** right now back at Brazil


----------



## euphoria04

This orange cream shake from Arby's is delicious.


----------



## moloko

For a few weeks I've been having an urge to start smoking, wtf. Watching a movie now, three people talking while having a smoke and I just feel like it. I wonder if spending long periods of time among smoking environments actually has an impact on that. Crossed my mind several times buying a pack of cigarettes when passing by the liquor store.


----------



## JustThisGuy

My neck hurts. Wonder what I did? Probably slept wrong.


----------



## Fat Man

Is their a way I can fix this mess? ...Do I even want to fix it?


----------



## oood

Why did I stay up late again...


----------



## MrBlack

My local KFC has upset my stomach twice in row now. I don't want to quit KFC. :afr


----------



## cj66

How to respond to him, as usual. He's such a natural at this conversation thing. It's intimidating.


----------



## Paxous

there are 2 persons that are awake and are thinking **** about me...

(i have psychochis..)


----------



## Citrine

Heh, even when amongst people...I have a habit of browsing this site during down time -_-


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

"What can I think about so that I can say that's what I'm thinking about."


----------



## Fat Man

Alright, time to get serious! The self pity stops here!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

coeur_brise said:


> This might as well have been me writing it. Anxiety's a *****. It's amazing how far it can set one back in life. And people are just trying to live their lives in a normal fashion. Like i said, anxiety's a *****. Hope you feel better and find some help.


I need a brain transplant :b or a lot of money. Or both. :squeeze


----------



## jondoe

I messed up my very last chance at a relationship with a woman. I've had many previous relationships(none of which worked out in the end) and had lots of sex but this was really the last one.( the one that I should have been looking for when I was younger) and now she's gone. I am the invisible man now with the situation ****ty situation i'm in. Life really doesn't have much meaning anymore other than to endure pain. that's it.


----------



## Marakunda

My depression and my insomnia are making me feel really... weird. 
I feel like I'm in a very hostile world right now. I feel like I'm constantly on drugs or something, like I'm helpless, and really out of it. I'm tired even though I just woke up. Everything feels weird. I feel like I just can't get out of this. It's scary.


----------



## Elude

I wonder what CravingBass looks like when he is shaved or if he becomes a female.
(Sorry Mr. Bass, it just popped into my head xD)


----------



## TheLastDreamer

I want to eat Planet Earth for dinner tonight!!!!


----------



## Elude

I want to join TheLastDreamer in her desire of consuming the world...wonder if she'd be willing to share...oh god, what should I wear?


----------



## slyfox

Why do I have to be the one that suffers for other people


----------



## TryingMara

Why do I have such a rabid dislike for Djokovich? It's unhealthy.


----------



## cmed

I wonder why animals don't go bald.


----------



## moloko

cmed said:


> I wonder why animals don't go bald.


:lol true. I guess it has to do with their fur/hair still serving a purpose, while ours doesn't anymore.


----------



## probably offline

I'm currently "studying" by having my book in my lap and browsing SAS.


----------



## shelbster18

I got back from my beach trip yesterday and my laptop won't recharge so I broke it some more I know my dad threw it but I'm over it now I can just use the tablet its a bit ch typing on this thing though


----------



## Dissonance

shelbster18 said:


> I got back from my beach trip yesterday and my laptop won't recharge so I broke it some more I know my dad threw it but I'm over it now I can just use the tablet its a bit ch typing on this thing though


Your dad is abusive I suggest you seek help.


----------



## shelbster18

Dissonance said:


> Your dad is abusive I suggest you seek help.


I'm in a situation where I cantvtake him to jail because he has to support my mom and I want him to go but he can't my mom will suffer


----------



## Dissonance

shelbster18 said:


> I'm in a situation where I cantvtake him to jail because he has to support my mom and I want him to go but he can't my mom will suffer


I understand. But does your mother work?


----------



## Crisigv

I don't really want to log onto Facebook and see you kissing your boyfriend. Or see you hanging out with your best friends. Okay? Thanks.


----------



## shelbster18

Dissonance said:


> I understand. But does your mother work?


She does but its minimum wage and she didn't care when my dad hit me I was crying and she told me to hurry up and talk to the cop I was beffled all she cared about was going home he should have been on the video can since he hit me while I was sitting on the steps at the motel the owner told me to hurry and leave the motel I should have cussed him the **** out


----------



## Dissonance

shelbster18 said:


> She does but its minimum wage and she didn't care when my dad hit me I was crying and she told me to hurry up and talk to the cop I was beffled all she cared about was going home he should have been on the video can since he hit me while I was sitting on the steps at the motel the owner told me to hurry and leave the motel I should have cussed him the **** out


Well I guess you should try to work it out with authorities. You need to leave your family. It isn't a healthy environment.


----------



## shelbster18

Dissonance said:


> Well I guess you should try to work it out with authorities. You need to leave your family. It isn't a healthy environment.


I want to find a way to sue the owner so me and my sis can get money to move out we have nowhere to go and they're keeping us isolated unless we go out with them somewhere my dad just asked me if my sis was here and I said I guess and he said she better be we have to walk because I got my driving privilege taken away


----------



## Dissonance

shelbster18 said:


> I want to find a way to sue the owner so me and my sis can get money to move out we have nowhere to go and they're keeping us isolated unless we go out with them somewhere my dad just asked me if my sis was here and I said I guess and he said she better be we have to walk because I got my driving privilege taken away


Best of luck to when you can get away from your abusive family.


----------



## shelbster18

Dissonance said:


> Best of luck to when you can get away from your abusive family.


I don't know what to do can I sue the owner of the motel without my dadgoing to jail I hate it here


----------



## laysiaj

Food.
I feel like I'm always thinking about food.
Or zombies.


----------



## Dissonance

shelbster18 said:


> I don't know what to do can I sue the owner of the motel without my dadgoing to jail I hate it here


No..but you know what he is doing is wrong so you have to see what the best option for you here....talk to a social worker? I know I am bad at this but you can seek help.


----------



## shelbster18

Dissonance said:


> No..but you know what he is doing is wrong so you have to see what the best option for you here....talk to a social worker? I know I am bad at this but you can seek help.


Then i guess I'll just have to kill him in self defense if he hurts me again but I doubt I'd have the guts to do that I don't know what other option I have it scares me at least he's working four days straight starting tomorrow and I have to pretend that my sis is here for the rest of the night or I might get in trouble she walked off somewhere to go meet her boyfriend at the gas station down my street and my dad doesn't want us going out with each other we are sisters and can do whatever we want to with each other


----------



## Zack

Benzo overdose or an ice cream?


----------



## Dissonance

shelbster18 said:


> Then i guess I'll just have to kill him in self defense if he hurts me again but I doubt I'd have the guts to do that I don't know what other option I have it scares me at least he's working four days straight starting tomorrow and I have to pretend that my sis is here for the rest of the night or I might get in trouble she walked off somewhere to go meet her boyfriend at the gas station down my street and my dad doesn't want us going out with each other we are sisters and can do whatever we want to with each other


Just call the police..seriously stop being hard headed and trying to murder people and do the sensible thing don't be stupid.


----------



## crimeclub

Zack said:


> Benzo overdose or an ice cream?


Crush 4mg of Xanax into powder and mix it into a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## shelbster18

Dissonance said:


> Just call the police..seriously stop being hard headed and trying to murder people and do the sensible thing don't be stupid.


Well that's a ****ty thing to say he could have hit my head in the wrong spot and killed me


----------



## Dissonance

shelbster18 said:


> Well that's a ****ty thing to say he could have hit my head in the wrong spot and killed me


But reporting it is your obligation! You have refused to call authorities I have nothing more to say to you.


----------



## shelbster18

Dissonance said:


> But reporting it is your obligation! You have refused to call authorities I have nothing more to say to you.


You don't understand my situation my dadcould go tobjail and its self defense not murder what the **** I didn't do **** my mom can't live without him you may think its easy for me to just call the police but you don't know my life


----------



## Dissonance

shelbster18 said:


> You don't understand my situation my dadcould go tobjail and its self defense not murder what the **** I didn't do **** my mom can't live without him you may think its easy for me to just call the police but you don't know my life


Fine do what you think is best.


----------



## purechaos

shelbster18 said:


> You don't understand my situation my dadcould go tobjail and its self defense not murder what the **** I didn't do **** my mom can't live without him you may think its easy for me to just call the police but you don't know my life


 How old are you?


----------



## Elude

This is slowly turning into a discussion thread...uh oh :um :afr

Hm...should I boil my kettle...I want some tea...


----------



## laysiaj

I'm still hungry.


----------



## Citrine

I don't feel like a normal 20 something year old


----------



## Elude

Dammit...now I'm hungry :cry


----------



## shelbster18

Dissonance said:


> Fine do what you think is best.


Well someone told me today that I could go to jail even if its self defense so my bad if I don't know everything and pure chaos I'm twenty one


----------



## JustThisGuy

Citrine said:


> I don't feel like a normal 20 something year old


Same. As I imagine most would say. But what to do about it. Not sure. 28 and still not sure.

I'm going to take a shower. :blank


----------



## Crisigv

I'm not getting that miserable, sinking feeling tonight. It's strange that's for sure, but I welcome it.


----------



## Citrine

JustThisGuy said:


> Same. As I imagine most would say. But what to do about it. Not sure. 28 and still not sure.
> 
> I'm going to take a shower. :blank


Yeah, that sounds like a good idea. It's Monday tomorrow....that must be what all this is about heh. One of dem days. Everyone has their own pace I guess.


----------



## Crisigv

Maybe if I went to bed at a realistic hour, it wouldn't feel like everyone is just leaving me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Awh, my cat went on my lap for the first time.


----------



## tea111red

Mer de Noms has some good songs on it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Elude said:


> I wonder what CravingBass looks like when he is shaved or if he becomes a female.
> (Sorry Mr. Bass, it just popped into my head xD)


It's mainly because my skin is so smooth. I wonder if I'd pass for a female if I grew my hair out and wore make up? It's hard to tell.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Damn caffeine.. it makes me feel like ****.


----------



## tea111red

my DL expires soon and I haven't even bothered to renew it.


----------



## Kind Of

According to GoogleDocs I have 18 pieces of fiction floating around in there, only 3 of which are finished. Everything else is scraps, notes, and unrevised pieces that I _intended _to work on.

Well, I have all day today...


----------



## cocooned

I really wish it was winter.


----------



## probably offline

I hate my neighbor so much. He smokes weed on his balcony every night so it smells in my flat. He listens to really loud music every day. It seems like he only has one ****ty playlist which he puts on repeat. And now, he's brought his ****ing speakers out on his balcony, right below mine, so it's as loud as if it was playing in here. It's the same guy who has people coming here to kick his door down once in a while, so I don't really feel like talking to him, either. WHat am I supposed to do? Shout down from my balcony? He probably wont care. I ****ing hate my life right now.

edit: I shouted down "HELLO! NEIGHBOR! PLEASE TAKE YOU SPEAKERS INSIDE! I CAN*T HEAR MYSELF THINK AND I'M TRYING TO STUDY UP HERE!" then I went in and accidentally pulled the door shut behind me so I could barely hear what he said, but it was something like "AT 10 PM" and "CAN'T YOU STUDY INSIDE?" *angry voice and talking to his friends*

... I _am_ inside idiot. But it's so warm outside that I have to keep the balcony door opened a little bit not to boil. And closing the door wouldn't even make a difference. Doesn't he understand that music on full blast on his balcony pretty much makes the same noise on my balcony? I guess he doesn't care.

I'm not one to argue about stuff like this if I don't have to. People can have parties several times a week and I wont say anything. But the speakers on the balcony? Really?

edit2: He's actually turned it down now... ö_Ö

edit3: I hope him and his drug friends wont come up here for revenge later


----------



## To22

:sigh For some reason, I want to really identify with a fictional character. I asked a friend what character reminded her of me the most, she replies
"Jimmy Kudo", from Case Closed.
At first, I felt flattered. I asked her, "Why Jimmy Kudo?"
She responds, "Because he's smart, but it gets annoying."
I was devastated! Annoying?! This isn't even my final form!

My search for the most "relateable" fictional character continues... 
I haven't watched Case Closed in a decade, but I'm sure she's giving me too much credit.



CravingBass said:


> I kind of miss AceEmoKid...


Did something happen to her?


----------



## SilentLyric

a lay in bed kind of day.


----------



## shelbster18

I have proof that ninety nine percent of people don't care about me.


----------



## pocketbird

When a person smiles and it's captured in a photograph and you can really see it in their eyes how genuinely happy they are. I think that's the one thing that digs into my skin: the little things we didn't seem to notice when we are around a person. We only notice it afterwards when we revisit the memory.. when it's gone.

It's funny because I am listening to this song: 



 and then I saw a photo of my father smiling on camera while talking to my niece on skype. I don't know why but it made me so happy for some reason and it made me start crying.


----------



## purechaos

What's up with you tapatalk? I quote a post hit reply and some randomness pops up from a different thread in the quote. Weird.


----------



## JustThisGuy

shelbster18 said:


> I have proof that ninety nine percent of people don't care about me.


We can all say that. The world doesn't know most of our names, and could care less. But that's alright.

But a lot of us here care about you. You should try and get away from the abuse, Shelby.


----------



## minnie52

*Me Too!*



probably offline said:


> Jesus christ. I just woke up from long, really weird dream. It ended up with me being in an antique shop, while the two elderly owners were pushing me around(and around) in an old chair(with wheels?!), while I was trying to be funny(to the guy I was with) by complimenting/analyzing every item I saw(in an old woman voice with some sort of American-south-accent). I was getting dizzier and dizzier and tried to think of what to say about the pattern of the chair but I had forgotten the word I was looking for. I flew off the chair and noticed that other people had been pushed around, too(including my former step sister). I was struggling wth walking straight and she was tumbling into a table ahead of me. I started laughing hysterically and then I woke up with this weird horse laughter IRL. It was way too hot in the bed.
> 
> Ugh I had to get up for a while because I was so dizzy.


 a

I had such an awful dream that I woke up soaked in my bed and I am still trying to shake off the extreme anxiety Wish I would have woke up laughing like you


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Zone said:


> :sigh For some reason, I want to really identify with a fictional character. I asked a friend what character reminded her of me the most, she replies
> "Jimmy Kudo", from Case Closed.
> At first, I felt flattered. I asked her, "Why Jimmy Kudo?"
> She responds, "Because he's smart, but it gets annoying."
> I was devastated! Annoying?! This isn't even my final form!
> 
> My search for the most "relateable" fictional character continues...
> I haven't watched Case Closed in a decade, but I'm sure she's giving me too much credit.
> 
> Did something happen to her?


I don't think so, I just haven't seen her here.


----------



## shelbster18

JustThisGuy said:


> We can all say that. The world doesn't know most of our names, and could care less. But that's alright.
> 
> But a lot of us here care about you. You should try and get away from the abuse, Shelby.


I am trying to but the situation I'm in isn't really going to get me away from here easily.  And I know my dad is cheating on my mom because I saw all this stuff on his tablet history about meeting girls on Craig's list so my mom will probably end up alone anyways. I know my dad saved up a lot of money for us when we retire but I doubt the money is in the house. I would use it to move out. Right when I started to look to see if the money was here, he pulled up from work in the driveway. I'm pretty sure he has it in a safe in the bank. Don't know how I would get to it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wonder if people will notice what I just did.. lol


----------



## Marakunda

In one of those moods where I just want to cuddle with a cute girl.

I just wanna kiss someone right now man... a specific someone too.


----------



## jondoe

Lonely and bored.


----------



## Marakunda

CravingBass said:


> I kind of miss AceEmoKid...


Tell me about it.
I hope she's okay...

Hopefully she's just busy with her summer job. I dunno about that though.


----------



## shelbster18

Looks like I might have a place to stay if I can move into an apartment this week. I don't know if I will for sure but I'm just hoping so much that I can. I packed some stuff just in case but unfortunately, I can't take all of it. If I can't move out, I'm kind of screwed.


----------



## SilentLyric

I'm going to die from what I ate today.


----------



## Crisigv

I really hope I don't wake up tomorrow morning.


----------



## tea111red

I went to see my grandma again and I don't even know if she remembers who I am anymore (it almost made me cry....I had to distract myself to prevent that). She has declined rapidly and it's because she just lays around in a bed all day w/ hardly any stimulation or interaction. It really makes me realize the importance socialization even more.


----------



## cosmicslop

tea111red said:


> I went to see my grandma again and I don't even know if she remembers who I am anymore (it almost made me cry....I had to distract myself to prevent that). She has declined rapidly and it's because she just lays around in a bed all day w/ hardly any stimulation or interaction. It really makes me realize the importance socialization even more.


I'm sorry to hear that. My stepdad slowly saw his mother go through these stages of becoming unaware of her surroundings and losing her memory while she was in the nursing home. It's painful since it's like you've lost them even if they're still alive. Were you close to your grandma?


----------



## tea111red

cosmicslop said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. My stepdad slowly saw his mother go through these stages of becoming unaware of her surroundings and losing her memory while she was in the nursing home. It's painful since it's like you've lost them even if they're still alive. Were you close to your grandma?


Thank you.  Yeah, it sucks.....she keeps saying she wants to die and has already tried to kill herself twice. It's been pretty hard to come to terms w/ this. And yeah, I would say I was close to my grandma. She was an important part of my life and I feel like she kind of picked up the slack for my dad in some ways (not that she was like a father figure, but just that she was more than my grandma......she was like a parental figure for me/another mother).

What sucks is that she is declining rapidly....just a few months ago she was living on her own and now she is stuck in a nursing home rotting away (she kept falling when she was on her own) because my aunt put her in there. She just lays in bed all day w/ barely any stimulation (not even any TV or radio) or interaction. Last week she remembered me and today she didn't seem to know who I was (I think she asked me who I was).

I guess I've already started to enter the stages of grief seeing her in this condition. It'll be weird when she's completely out of it or gone. 

Oh, and sorry for the long post, haha.


----------



## cosmicslop

tea111red said:


> Thank you.  Yeah, it sucks.....she keeps saying she wants to die and has already tried to kill herself twice. It's been pretty hard to come to terms w/ this. And yeah, I would say I was close to my grandma. She was an important part of my life and I feel like she kind of picked up the slack for my dad in some ways (not that she was like a father figure, but just that she was more than my grandma......she was like a parental figure for me/another mother).
> 
> What sucks is that she is declining rapidly....just a few months ago she was living on her own and now she is stuck in a nursing home rotting away (she kept falling when she was on her own) because my aunt put her in there. She just lays in bed all day w/ barely any stimulation (not even any TV or radio) or interaction. Last week she remembered me and today she didn't seem to know who I was (I think she asked me who I was).
> 
> I guess I've already started to enter the stages of grief seeing her in this condition. It'll be weird when she's completely out of it or gone.
> 
> Oh, and sorry for the long post, haha.


I can imagine what it's like being of old age and what it feels like knowing you won't be living for too long. I think your grandma like a lot of elderly people take that hard especially those at a nursing home. But if she did remember you last week, she may remember you again sometime soon in a couple days. And you can tell her again how you loved her while she was there in your life when you were growing up. That's how it was for my stepdad's mom, how she was aware one day and then completely lost the next few days. But even when she got worse and couldn't respond at all, you can still show you care about someone by holding their hand. That's all my stepdad did and his dad did when they visited her. I remember my stepaunt calmly telling me that there comes a time where all you can do with someone is wait until it's time to say goodbye and celebrate their life in your own thoughts and with your family.

Either way, I know your grandma cared a lot about you as you did for her. She may not recognize you sometimes, but her relationship of you being her granddaughter will never change.


----------



## tea111red

cosmicslop said:


> I can imagine what it's like being of old age and what it feels like knowing you won't be living for too long. I think your grandma like a lot of elderly people take that hard especially those at a nursing home. But if she did remember you last week, she may remember you again sometime soon in a couple days. And you can tell her again how you loved her while she was there in your life when you were growing up. That's how it was for my stepdad's mom, how she was aware one day and then completely lost the next few days. But even when she got worse and couldn't respond at all, you can still show you care about someone by holding their hand. That's all my stepdad did and his dad did when they visited her. I remember my stepaunt calmly telling me that there comes a time where all you can do with someone is wait until it's time to say goodbye and celebrate their life in your own thoughts and with your family.
> 
> Either way, I know your grandma cared a lot about you as you did for her. She may not recognize you sometimes, but her relationship of you being her granddaughter will never change.


Thanks for the kind words and your compassion. I appreciate it and it really helps to read this now.


----------



## probably offline

I want a crush on someone. I'm so bored. But... everyone bores me.


----------



## tea111red

I feel self-conscious about my age now.


----------



## Custardcream

Thinking how tired I feel and how rubbish today has been.


----------



## cmed

Just 5 more days and I can try this again. I hope I find something I like this time. I don't want to wait until September to move. I'll be really disappointed. Game face rnnnnggg /shoenice


----------



## cocooned

^ive ran into shoenice 3 times just walking on the street.


----------



## cmed

cocooned said:


> ^ive ran into shoenice 3 times just walking on the street.


That's awesome. Although I have no idea how he's still walking after some of the stuff he's done.


----------



## Marakunda

I think I've given up. 

The pleasure I occasionally feel is what I live for, and even that is....... failing me.
asdsadsadgerhtyjbn bbfucyk sakematewhydoesexistencehavetobesohard


----------



## MindEraser

Thinking that I'm lonely. But too drunk to really care


----------



## tea111red

Are public mirrors designed to make you look more attractive or something? I always look ugliest at home.


----------



## blue2

My arms are dirty I really need to wash my arms


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I am thinking,
" what silly, irrelevant, dumb things can I write again here in SAS to brighten things up and make people chuckle ?"


----------



## cocooned

This thunderstorm is going to be awesome.


----------



## Charmander

Lol trust me to cry at the funeral. I was doing fine just zoning out and then they started playing a sad song.


----------



## tea111red

I thought it was kind of amusing seeing some big guy on a giant motorcycle cruise by while listening to "She Works Hard For The Money" by Donna Summer the other day.


----------



## Crisigv

If you're only going to talk to me for a few minutes, don't bother messaging me at all. I need more than a tiny conversation where I am waiting for at least 10 minutes in between each response. I'm more used to being alone, so if you don't want to talk, DON'T! I need someone who actually cares, instead of someone saying they do and ignoring me after.


----------



## A Void Ant

What goes up must come down........I'll never understand women.........


----------



## tea111red

is having bad sex still something to brag about


----------



## JustThisGuy

tea111red said:


> Are public mirrors designed to make you look more attractive or something? I always look ugliest at home.


Vice versa for me. When I'm at home, in soft light, I'm like 8). When I'm under fluorescent lights and walking past a store mirror, I'm like







.



tea111red said:


> is having bad sex still something to brag about


If you edit it well enough in your head, yea. 

Sorry about your grandmother, by the way. It's tough. My grandmother's visiting and she suffers from Alzheimer's and dementia. She forgot we spoke 5 minutes after speaking yesterday. She tells me the same things over and over. I had to watch her today and she snuck out of the house and went walking. :no I was in panic mode. I was like, "She moves like negative 3 mph, where the hell did she go?!" She was outside, watching the kitten eat. She becomes childlike sometimes.


----------



## tea111red

JustThisGuy said:


> Sorry about your grandmother, by the way. It's tough. My grandmother's visiting and she suffers from Alzheimer's and dementia. She forgot we spoke 5 minutes after speaking yesterday. She tells me the same things over and over. I had to watch her today and she snuck out of the house and went walking. :no I was in panic mode. I was like, "She moves like negative 3 mph, where the hell did she go?!" She was outside, watching the kitten eat. She becomes childlike sometimes.


Thank you.  Yeah, we're going to see her again this week. I'm hoping we just went at a bad time last time and that'll she'll be better, but we'll see what happens.

Lol, snuck out of the house.....sorry for laughing, but I could just imagine the headache that was. I don't doubt that was anxiety provoking.



JustThisGuy said:


> Vice versa for me. When I'm at home, in soft light, I'm like 8). When I'm under fluorescent lights and walking past a store mirror, I'm like


Haha....I guess it's the lighting. I think in public my hair looks darker (which looks better on me), skin looks less washed out, and my features are better accentuated.


----------



## cmed

Oh noo threads are breaking again. Not this again.


----------



## ToeSnails

I had to make a picture.

So - think of this scenario:

Dog has to amputee a leg. Which leg would be least harmful to remove?
I say it's one of the back legs.
The weight supported by the forward legs and paws are just much greater than the ones used on the behind - as illustrated on the image.
It would also be very difficult to keep an upright position with one forward leg missing, compared to the behind ones. Tragic.


----------



## moloko

My hand is so cold that if I hit with it somewhere it'll fall off.


----------



## Claudia87

I wonder if the neighbors notice that I don't leave the house for weeks at a time. :b


----------



## JustThisGuy

Why am I sleeping so much...


----------



## Equity

I want to live on top of a mountain.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

My head hurts.
I have a bad headache.
That is all I can think about right now.
Too many numbers today.
I am going to try to dream of letters instead of numbers tonight while I sleep.


----------



## jondoe

I need this pain to end.


----------



## Citrine

Sorry


----------



## euphoria04

Laying in the grass with my cat as the sun goes down; positively enchanting. I've experienced a dearth of such serene moments in my life as of late, it's nice to feel at peace every once in a while.


----------



## cosmicslop

moloko said:


> My hand is so cold that if I hit with it somewhere it'll fall off.


You should do that. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Equity

Ma brains mang


----------



## Asiul

I'm coughing up blood. I really don't think that's good.


----------



## alienbird

Don't trust anyone.
Don't believe in anyone.
Don't get close to anyone.
Don't get hurt.


----------



## A Void Ant

Grand said:


> Don't trust anyone.
> Don't believe in anyone.
> Don't get close to anyone.
> Don't get hurt.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Equity

There's a ladybird roaming around my walls. Better then seeing most other insects there.


----------



## coeur_brise

Maybe I need more air in my chart. But I like water, it makes a nice home.
On another note, I slightly resent those false female avatars floating around. Makes it seem like women are just shallow attention seekers, aaaaand it's not their photo so it is taken way out of context.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Crisigv

What the heck is wrong with me? How could I think I would find someone to have a real conversation with on a social anxiety website? I am messed up.


----------



## Melodic

I admit, when I see patients who act like angsty teens dressed in track suit pants and hoodies, I desperately crave to be like them and secretly resent them for getting away with it. Deep down, I want to have the life of the depressed delinquent with no responsibility and a narcissistic sense of entitlement, who gets attention without having to try or impress anyone else. But I can't. I know these desires are irrational and immature with no potential for a good future. And for the sake of my own future, OCD and anxious tendencies, I constantly fight those stupid desires and force myself to act responsible, keen and interested, like a mature adult. But the facade is so tiring.


----------



## cmed

Dear raccoons who tear apart my garbage every night,

I now know which tree you live in.


----------



## Kind Of

Why would you make me watch Firefly if you know it's just going to break my heart if I like it?


----------



## fineline

cant wait to get these stitches out


----------



## slyfox

Feel like deleting all of my posts if I could. Or at least any that tell personal information. They are probably archived somewhere anyway so no sense going to the bother


----------



## Cellachan

Apparently "Sharknado" is playing at my local theater soon. I am debating if I wanna blow some money on seeing it (it's on Netflix, but I'm a sucker).


----------



## Citrine

He just put cheese in his Ramen. hrmmm.


----------



## SHERains

Each passing day, im breaking into more pieces. I am incomplete..empty..and unbalanced.. something doesn't feel right. My life is not the same anymore..


----------



## cmed

Holy sh-t do I have a lot of work to do. This is easily going to be a 12+ hour day.


----------



## Wren611

Grand said:


> Don't trust anyone.
> Don't believe in anyone.
> Don't get close to anyone.
> Don't get hurt.





Crisigv said:


> What the heck is wrong with me? How could I think I would find someone to have a real conversation with on a social anxiety website? I am messed up.





slyfox said:


> Feel like deleting all of my posts if I could. Or at least any that tell personal information. They are probably archived somewhere anyway so no sense going to the bother





SHERains said:


> Each passing day, im breaking into more pieces. I am incomplete..empty..and unbalanced.. something doesn't feel right. My life is not the same anymore..


Just from scrolling the last page, I found the words were already expressed by others.


----------



## SHERains

Lizz87 said:


> Just from scrolling the last page, I found the words were already expressed by others.


I didn't even read the other people's messages. So i am not allowed to express my feelings just because they are a bit similar to others? I see. 
Sorry if it's something that bothers you that much.


----------



## Glue

This dude's gonna lowball me, I ****ing feel it.


----------



## slyfox

I wish I could go to bed now


----------



## minnie52

Feeling sweet sadness as I savor my glass of red wine and prepare myself mentally for my son's 22nd birthday. A planned BBQ. Hoping he will show up as promised. Hoping he is not in trouble. Hoping I can deliver... Such sweet, sweet sadness and madness...


----------



## TryingMara

Whether they find them attractive or not, the way some guys talk about women makes me die a little inside.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Melodic said:


> I admit, when I see patients who act like angsty teens dressed in track suit pants and hoodies, I desperately crave to be like them and secretly resent them for getting away with it. Deep down, I want to have the life of the depressed delinquent with no responsibility and a narcissistic sense of entitlement, who gets attention without having to try or impress anyone else. But I can't. I know these desires are irrational and immature with no potential for a good future. And for the sake of my own future, OCD and anxious tendencies, I constantly fight those stupid desires and force myself to act responsible, keen and interested, like a mature adult. But the facade is so tiring.


Wow, I found this to be pretty profound in its admittance.



Kind Of said:


> Why would you make me watch Firefly if you know it's just going to break my heart if I like it?


Don't you love to hate that it was cancelled?! Haha. (Now watch Serenity and the comic book miniseries.)



essemsee said:


> You make me wanna get my sh*t together.


I hear that. To see someone special and likeable means to notice your flaws a great deal.



TryingMara said:


> Whether they find them attractive or not, the way some guys talk about women makes me die a little inside.


Thanks for saying "some men". 

----------------------

Ellen Page just gets more adorable every time I see her.


----------



## probably offline

How cute is this?

My mom works at a prison officer, and today she, and two inmates, saved a little baby bird.


----------



## Glue

Glue said:


> This dude's gonna lowball me, I ****ing feel it.


I'm glad that I'm usually wrong about these things.


----------



## Fat Man

What should I do next?


----------



## diamondheart89

Replaying pokemon platinum on my 2ds. I'm just a child on the inside. :stu


----------



## JustThisGuy

Jon Stewart is smarter than I originally gave him credit for.


----------



## diamondheart89

JustThisGuy said:


> Jon Stewart is smarter than I originally gave him credit for.


I'm kind of in love with him. His expressions. Oh and dat brain.


----------



## Kind Of

I'm pretty sure the last name "Grammer" came into being to troll grammar nazis.



JustThisGuy said:


> Don't you love to hate that it was cancelled?! Haha. (Now watch Serenity and the comic book miniseries.)


Meanwhile Naruto has been running for like 10 years.


----------



## ourwater

wreck it ralph was abut a game


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ugh, I feel so inferior to everybody. Everybody is so much more talented than me. There's nothing special about me, I'm just a socially anxious teenager with extremely low self esteem.


----------



## slyfox

Did the previous owner of my house use both square headed and phillips headed screws to be annoying. Seriously they did both in the same hinges


----------



## slyfox

I want to achieve my dreams. I want to prove it is possible and inspire others. I want to be someone who sets my mind on something and does whatever it takes to achieve it even if hardships get in the way. Too bad I'm too weak


----------



## sad vlad

I want to stop feeling so freaking bored, unmotivated and lonely. I want to stop thinking about the past cause it makes me feel really down. I want to stop giving a crap about what others are doing and saying and keep focus on my goal of finally making some positive changes in my life. 

But I just end up feeling anxious and doomed. I must have run out of positivity for now.


----------



## Dark Light

How stupid I was two years ago.


----------



## tea111red

Applying for a job online seems pretty damn useless.


----------



## shelbster18

I lived in a motel for four days and had to come back for a week and I will be moving out again. Just glad my parents weren't home when I got back. At least I can use the Tablet while I'm here.


----------



## mr hoang

Im thinking about my date tonight. I hope it goes well and there wouldnt be any awkwardness. I havent felt too great at all this morning. Just feelind weird and nervous. Im working out later, hopefully it changes my feeling. I think I like this girl but im not sure where its headed. I wonder what shes thinking about.


----------



## TryingMara

I've been in similar situations plenty of times, but this guy makes me nervous. Another reason to be extra paranoid at the train station.


----------



## slyfox

Is today going to be another wasted day


----------



## My Name Here

I am hungry, and I need to get out of bed and brush my teeth.


----------



## Citrine

It's amazing how different I probably come off as to certain people...


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Curiouser and curiouser.

I'm letting bad memories sneak up again. I need to move on.


----------



## TryingMara

Glad I got a seat by myself and that this is the fast train. Hopefully there will be no drama when I get back. Had interesting convos tonight, I'm glad that we can talk like this.


----------



## cosmicslop

Vamos a jugar por la playaaaaaaa.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wow, just did like, 8 curl ups. My stomach is killing me already.. haha


----------



## slyfox

Hope the new meds my doctor put me on don't **** me up. Finally started them today after over a week of not trying them.


----------



## laysiaj

Bed.


----------



## Just Lurking

I have a difficult time relating to the majority population on this site.

The more time passes, the more noticeable this becomes.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ugh. I don't really know how to properly do any actual exercises, but I'm afraid to go to the gym for many reasons.


----------



## tea111red

It's expensive to have bad vision.


----------



## coeur_brise

Insecurity go away.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm not pissed about my dad breaking my laptop and taking my iPod away but ending the contract on my phone so I can't contact anyone makes me want to strangle him.


----------



## mr hoang

shelbster18 said:


> I'm not pissed about my dad breaking my laptop and taking my iPod away but ending the contract on my phone so I can't contact anyone makes me want to strangle him.


Woah thats going pretty far- ending your contract. What did u do lol.


----------



## laysiaj

mr hoang said:


> Im thinking about my date tonight. I hope it goes well and there wouldnt be any awkwardness. I havent felt too great at all this morning. Just feelind weird and nervous. Im working out later, hopefully it changes my feeling. I think I like this girl but im not sure where its headed. I wonder what shes thinking about.


How did your date go????!!!!!


----------



## mr hoang

laysiaj said:


> How did your date go????!!!!!


It went really well I thought. Thanks for asking. I felt great the whole night and there wasnt any awkwardness I thought. First we had dinner, then I took her to an amusement park which I didnt really plan. I was kind of winging it. After that we sat on a bench and talked for about an hour. Talking about everything we could think of. It was our third date( if you can call it that) and I still dont know how she feels lol. I mean there was some questions she asked me which made me question if she was interested. That included... if I was seeing anyone...and what type of girls I was into. I feel like she knows how I feel even though I didnt really directly say it. Im definitely becoming more attracted to her with the more time we spent together.
Anyways I hope she doesnt read this lol.


----------



## laysiaj

mr hoang said:


> It went really well I thought. Thanks for asking. I felt great the whole night and there wasnt any awkwardness I thought. First we had dinner, then I took her to an amusement park which I didnt really plan. I was kind of winging it. After that we sat on a bench and talked for about an hour. Talking about everything we could think of. It was our third date( if you can call it that) and I still dont know how she feels lol. I mean there was some questions she asked me which made me question if she was interested. That included... if I was seeing anyone...and what type of girls I was into. I feel like she knows how I feel even though I didnt really directly say it. Im definitely becoming more attracted to her with the more time we spent together.
> Anyways I hope she doesnt read this lol.


Is she on this site?!?!


----------



## mr hoang

laysiaj said:


> Is she on this site?!?!


No but her sister is. Not very active tho. I met her sister here first.


----------



## laysiaj

Weird.....  But pretty awesome, I hope things work out for you!


----------



## mr hoang

laysiaj said:


> Weird..... But pretty awesome, I hope things work out for you!


Well her sister came on here to seek help for her and told me her story, so I thought she was worth getting to know.
I wanna know what u think lol, should I make a move?!?! Lol


----------



## laysiaj

She's been out with you 3 times already. I'd say she is probably interested, especially if she has SA and is going out with you. Never assume someone knows how you feel.
I literally had to have some guy tell me, "No, I do not want to hang out with your friends. I only want to hang out with you tonight so i can get to know you. I like you." Seriously. Like a big dummy.
SHe might not know how you feel.


----------



## shelbster18

mr hoang said:


> Woah thats going pretty far- ending your contract. What did u do lol.


I didn't do anything. My dad abused me. I'm a bad person apparently.


----------



## Equity

I'm not going to be alone much any longer :s


----------



## amandalynnnxoxo

My job interview I have Tuesday!


----------



## mr hoang

laysiaj said:


> She's been out with you 3 times already. I'd say she is probably interested, especially if she has SA and is going out with you. Never assume someone knows how you feel.
> I literally had to have some guy tell me, "No, I do not want to hang out with your friends. I only want to hang out with you tonight so i can get to know you. I like you." Seriously. Like a big dummy.
> SHe might not know how you feel.


So youre saying its ok to tell her how I feel..
I guess my problem is if she doesnt feel the same way that could ruin the friendship. Maybe she just wanted to be friends. I know its a classic case.
I'll take it slow and see what happens.


----------



## mr hoang

shelbster18 said:


> I didn't do anything. My dad abused me. I'm a bad person apparently.


Im sorry to hear.


----------



## laysiaj

mr hoang said:


> So youre saying its ok to tell her how I feel..
> I guess my problem is if she doesnt feel the same way that could ruin the friendship. Maybe she just wanted to be friends. I know its a classic case.
> I'll take it slow and see what happens.


Well, I would just tell her if I were you. You guys aren't best friends or anything, right? Do it!


----------



## mr hoang

laysiaj said:


> Well, I would just tell her if I were you. You guys aren't best friends or anything, right? Do it!


Hahah No but Id say we have the potential to be good friends. Isnt that how alot of good relationships start off as.?
What if I already told her that I really like talking to her, does that count lol.
I know she is someone I have to be patient with, and im the same way.


----------



## slyfox

I hate my internal organs uke


----------



## laysiaj

mr hoang said:


> Hahah No but Id say we have the potential to be good friends. Isnt that how alot of good relationships start off as.?
> What if I already told her that I really like talking to her, does that count lol.
> I know she is someone I have to be patient with, and im the same way.


Supposedly the best relationships come from friendships. That being said, you don't want to get friendzoned. Telling a woman that you like talking to her means not a whole lot, especially to a woman w


----------



## mr hoang

laysiaj said:


> Supposedly the best relationships come from friendships. That being said, you don't want to get friendzoned. Telling a woman that you like talking to her means not a whole lot, especially to a woman w


Thats a good point but why cant guys and girls just be friends. 
Anyways she is 
Going to europe so I wont see her for a few weeks. Until then. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

LOL, today, in class, we were going through the classroom expectations, and the teacher was like "So, what would be some good punishments for bad behaviour?"

I felt so tempted to say "death". 

#sicko


----------



## Elad

first things first i'm the realest, drop this let the whole egg feel it

i dont want no mediyolkre 
i dont want no mediyolkre 
i dont want no mediyolkre 
i dont want no mediyolkre


----------



## Marakunda

What if the thought of sex and drugs was what got me out of this? 
Like, my want to have those things? Heh.

This is where my life has gone. And I don't care. And you shouldn't either.

**** I'm tired.


----------



## slyfox

Birds are chirping and I'm still not to bed. Did nothing productive all night


----------



## LittleMerlin

I'm thinking about visiting some exotic island/place. And walking down the beach full of golden sand.


----------



## lunarc

I hate when I fall for someone. It happens so rarely. Three different people in the last five years to be exact. In between those times I can live life blissfully in ignorance. I can fool myself into thinking that the reason I'm single is because I don't like anyone. Than one day, bam, I fall for her and reality sinks in. There is no more hiding. No more excuses. The reason I'm single is because I am a loser. I am worthless. No one wants or needs me. And its a little difficult to deal with. But I'll get over her eventually, I know I will. And then I can return to normal life. Blindly content. Pacified. 

Also. I hate that I don't have access to reliable internet. I would really like to spend more time on this site. Its helped me. I hate being alone with my thoughts.


----------



## cj66

Harmless question asked of me, but how do I respond without revealing aspects of a pathetic living situation? 

I could respond with a picture + maybe one or two words, but that'll probably lead to more questions .. But it's my fault I'm in this mess (again), because I don't know how to keep my mouth shut when it comes to him (a fact that he senses and I know excites him & me both).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Look how cute Danish sockets are:










Also found this haha:


----------



## moloko

> Many scientists[_who?_] believe that addictive behaviors are defined by the "excessive, repetitive use of pleasurable activities to cope with unmanageable internal conflict, pressure, and stress."


if true, may help explain some of the ****up


----------



## PlayerOffGames

:evil






"you betrayed Allah" :blank


----------



## cmed

I love that hotels give you free ice. I always fill the entire bucket even though I know I won't use even a fraction of it. I don't even care. It's free, and I'm an ice pig. Gimme all the ice.


----------



## anxious87

Hoping the rain will continue


----------



## betterinabook

Why don't I have wings?


----------



## cuppy

Should I be enjoying _The Bachelorette_ this much? :s


----------



## mr hoang

cuppy said:


> Should I be enjoying _The Bachelorette_ this much? :s


Hahah you girls love the drama...im not gonna lie I use to watch it but now it just seems so much of it is staged.


----------



## Crisigv

I should go to bed before I feel even more miserable.


----------



## Marakunda

That distinctive bipolar-ish feeling again. The one where I just want to go to my room and pace back and forth excited, all the while whispering profanity to myself and hoping someone hears me so I can get some help.

That feeling though. It's one of a kind. I can't really get my mind off of it.
I wanna put it into action, I wanna experience this.


----------



## millyxox

Had a fcked up dream. I dreamed that him and his friend drugged my drink :\


----------



## shelbster18

I almost fainted like five days ago. My boyfriend told me that if he didn't catch me before I fell, I would have hit my head on the tub and died. :S It's a little embarrassing to think about now but at the time, that scared me. I was lucky I didn't hit my head. I hope that doesn't happen again. :\


----------



## moloko

This is getting boring for me lately. Lots are stopping to post so often. :\


----------



## tea111red

It's taken me almost 3 yrs to start to feel "normal" again.


----------



## Crimsonreaper

*Ambien vs seroquel sleep*

I just wonder do we like ambien better for qualitysleep. Seroquel and good sleep at nite. Wattya think


----------



## Crimsonreaper

How bout to mix ambien and seroquel 
Is that safe..


----------



## mattmc

Crimsonreaper said:


> How bout to mix ambien and seroquel
> Is that safe..


No idea but you should find out before you do that. Always be cautious.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Sex is going through my mind a lot lately. I think about sex in class more than the content. :lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Crimsonreaper said:


> How bout to mix ambien and seroquel
> Is that safe..


Well, it's two different drugs, so I'd imagine that it's probably not going to be terribly safe.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel sad and anxious now.  :sigh I wonder when these feelings will end? I feel like I *might* be transgender, but I'm not sure. I want to know more about transgender people.


----------



## pocketbird

I don't ever feel like talking to anyone. But I don't want to be alone.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## moloko

_Do not get involved, do not get involved, do not get involved..._


----------



## shelbster18

Looks like I might be able to move out this weekend. One of my options was living in a camper that would cost five hundred bucks or less. That sounds like it would be fun. Don't know if that's what I'm doing yet or not. Thank goodness for Facebook or else I wouldn't be able to stay in contact with anyone. I have to get picked up, though. And I'm probably going to have to be here by myself when I pack up my things to leave. Don't want him around my dad. I won't let my dad be around him. And I won't let him hurt me again. I doubt I'll ever come back to this place again. I hope I don't have to.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## tea111red

So bored, help.


----------



## laysiaj

In a cuddly mood makes me feel lonely. I'll not dwell, though. I'd rather be alone than be with someone who doesn't value me. 

Working on the self-esteem, yo.


----------



## Equity

I can't believe I used to fancy Zelda Fitzgerald, kinda sort of as a joke, but yes I did. I know better now, post-enlightenment.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I just want to cry for like, an hour, but the tears won't come out, and crying at school will probably embarrass me. Kind of like everything. Why do I have to go through this constant suffering?


----------



## laysiaj

I'm still new enough to the forum to not affect anything if I decide to follow through with a self-imposed hiatus. 

This is why one does not get close to others.


----------



## cj66

I should be all horned up like the rest of them, or ecstatic at the very least. But I'm neither because that isn't the character I fell in crush with two years ago.


----------



## Aribeth

Sleeeeep








Can't wait to go to sleep!
I love sleeping!


----------



## Marakunda

I feel, left behind. Left behind and forgotten.
There's people from my past who I'm sure don't even remember me anymore.
My family doesn't care, I don't care. Nothing matters to me anymore. 
My life is over. I'm not sure I had one to begin with though.

What even is this?

Also, I "attach" myself to people online, and when I don't hear from them or see that they exist, I break down. I'm not sure if that's normal, probably not. I'm a stalker-ish little baby who can't handle the fact I'm alone. A lot of you people mean more to me then you'd think.

I wanna hug the **** outta someone right now, I feel so full of passion and love, lol...


----------



## mezzoforte

Marakunda said:


> Also, I "attach" myself to people online, and when I don't hear from them or see that they exist, I break down. I'm not sure if that's normal, probably not. I'm a stalker-ish little baby who can't handle the fact I'm alone. A lot of you people mean more to me then you'd think.


 :squeeze
I used to be like that for a while. I've been feeling more apathetic about a lot of things more recently though.


----------



## shelbster18

I know sizes are made differently but there's no way an extra small shirt can fit that big on me. Lol!


----------



## NormalLad

Upset because nobody talks to me  I feel like I'm annoying everyone just being here


----------



## cmed

I literally got scared by my own shadow today. Well, more like startled briefly. Shut up I wasn't scared SHUT UP _you're_ scared.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

I am thinking: "Why can't I find another book that I can connect to like I did with: The Perks of Being a Wallflower"
I am also wondering if I can ever stop being a loner. I am wondering if I will ever find a place to belong.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Shyboy1 said:


> Upset because nobody talks to me  I feel like I'm annoying everyone just being here


Nah, you're not. How would you annoy everybody by just being here?

Not many people talk to me either, and even when they do, it's mostly me starting the conversation.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

People at school honestly have no idea exactly what I go through on a daily basis at that place. Hell, in other words.


----------



## derpresion

oh godddd...just like the damn pics u mother****as??


----------



## Just Lurking

Did Java really need an update, or did they just want yet another attempt at tricking me into installing their stupid Ask Toolbar add-on? 

Keep trying, b****es.


----------



## Equity

derpresion said:


> oh godddd...just like the damn pics u mother****as??


mfw scrolling through sas


----------



## tea111red

I really don't feel like seeing my aunt tomorrow. It'll probably be awkward.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> I'll be almost in this same situation tomorrow too. My parents inviting people whom I don't .. Well, whom I don't know well.
> 
> I have read your post in " what's bothering you thread " . I am so sorry for your loss .


It sucks, eh. Oh well, I guess I'll just push forward......maybe something good will come out of it, who knows. Maybe it'll be the case for you, too. Hope you get through tomorrow all right, though.

And thank you, I appreciate you saying that.


----------



## Crisigv

Just realized that if I died tomorrow, other than a handful of people, my family, it would mean absolutely nothing. I don't make any significant contribution to society. My work would simply hire someone else, most likely better. I wouldn't be missed.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> Thanks  . I hope I won't isolate myself as usual , and will be able to meet them just for my parents sake. It depends on my mood ;D


Good luck!


----------



## chinaski

going to wait a week before i start selling ****. not have a job sucks


----------



## Wren611

The lyrics to 'Swear it Again', and 'Candle in the Wind'.

Why, brain? Why?!


----------



## cj66

Positive-spinning the failure that is my life makes me out to be a fraud, nothing less.


----------



## coeur_brise

Some use religion to divide, others criticism of religion to divide. Either way, it's dividing.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

good night!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cant go to sleep until i write this...

i...need...a...girlfriend!!!...either send me one now...or ***** 33!!!...kill me now!...***** you God!!!...***** you and yo mother***** ing momma!


----------



## shelbster18

Over a hundred of my posts got deleted last night or during the morning and I looked to see if any recent ones were deleted but it doesn't look like it. I didn't delete them. :O...Hmm.


----------



## cmed

shelbster18 said:


> Over a hundred of my posts got deleted last night or during the morning and I looked to see if any recent ones were deleted but it doesn't look like it. I didn't delete them. :O...Hmm.


I noticed my post count was 10-15 posts lower when I signed in today. Maybe they deleted an old mega thread or something.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Bleh. I wish I had more profile views.

lol att3nt10n wh0re much


----------



## shelbster18

cmed said:


> I noticed my post count was 10-15 posts lower when I signed in today. Maybe they deleted an old mega thread or something.


Ah, probably. Lol I was wondering what the hell was going on.


----------



## IveGotToast

It's like half of a degree to hot in here.


----------



## laysiaj

I like you. 
You'll like me back. Just wait.........


*Evil laughter*

How's this for passive aggressive?


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## housebunny

That's great that you're doing so great, now could you get out of my face? (not intended toward anyone here)


----------



## shelbster18

It's funny that the first time we met, you had gotten your wisdom teeth taken out that same day.


----------



## blue2

If I think my brain will explode..


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I love how my happiness pisses you off. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to cash my check, kiss my wonderful girlfriend, and keep doing whatever the hell I want 
:cig

You can take a trip to f**k off land for all I care.

Tis is life.


----------



## MuckyMuck

I was thinking, or to be on-topic, i am thinking; how i would love to go out now and walk around my town, while its dark and quiet, everyone asleep, the dreamy and soul soothing atmosphere that outdoors at 3am brings. But of course my thoughts led immediately to the negative, what if i meet a load of drunks on the way back from the pub?
That is my life right there, im always thinking "What if...?" but for the wrong reasons.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm starting to think I really won't move out. I was told it would be a week before I get to move out and it's been eight ****ing days. Maybe I'm just paranoid. But if anyone really cared about me, I would be out of this house by now. I guess all I am is garbage to people. I'm going insane again. I haven't seen my sis or my friend or anyone for eight whole days. I hate this ****. Why is this happening to me? I'm one of those people that can be good and bad and still have bad things happen to me either way. I've been isolated for too long. I can't take it any longer.


----------



## Equity

Can someone sing this and replace 'high' with 'online'?


----------



## Euripides

Selling **** and buying the ticket.


----------



## TryingMara

I greatly admire you.


----------



## shelbster18

What is up with the flies coming in my room lately? I caught one yesterday and clapped it between my hand. I'm good at catching flies.


----------



## mr hoang

Im taking my mom to the hospital tomorrow. Shes having a pre-surgery consultation because she may have colon cancer. This is what ive been thinking about for a week.


----------



## shelbster18

I must be a boring person if my profile only gets three profile views in three days. Lol. Meh. I'm going to quit posting on this site after this post. This is clearly a waste of time but the least of my problems with all this horrible **** happening to me. Things are not going to get any better for me. My life is ruined for good. I just know it is.


----------



## euphoria04

When I was young, I once thought middle aged ladies don't gossip about people behind their backs. Of course, that impression was soon shattered; I quickly learned that some people's maturity never comes to fruition, and age is anything but an indicator of it.

For some reason though, I'm still taken aback when I see it firsthand. I still have a naive, idealized conception of what it means to be an adult apparently (that is, until the adult opens his/her mouth and shatters the conception all over again).


----------



## MuckyMuck

shelbster18 said:


> I must be a boring person if my profile only gets three profile views in three days. Lol. Meh. I'm going to quit posting on this site after this post. This is clearly a waste of time but the least of my problems with all this horrible **** happening to me. Things are not going to get any better for me. My life is ruined for good. I just know it is.


The last thing i would call you is boring....well, maybe not the last but its up there, because there's loads of other things i wouldn't call you, like Fungi Head, Shmick-Shmock, Frank etc...
My point being, you're very interesting and not in the least boring, or at least that's my impression from my time here.


----------



## Just Lurking

Spending too much time here again.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I wish I could learn to not be afraid.
Actually, I wish I didn't have reason to fear.


----------



## housebunny

chinchilla


----------



## laysiaj

Cuddling?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I set my alarm in the morning for 7AM so I have just under an hour to get up, but that hour goes rather quickly. Should I get up and be cold and uncomfortable to go to a place that I hate, or should I stay in bed?

I think I'll pick the latter.


----------



## Znuffle

Sex......... And this will keep being my answer till I get some <3 ... it's BEEN to LOONG ^.^ <3


----------



## Bugsy

I'm thinking I'm lonely...
aaand I'm supposed to be meeting a guy in a weeks time but I don't want to... But I do want to... But I don- You get the idea :stu



euphoria04 said:


> When I was young, I once thought middle aged ladies don't gossip about people behind their backs.......For some reason though, I'm still taken aback when I see it firsthand. I still have a naive, idealized conception of what it means to be an adult apparently.....


Yeah, what's with that? And adults who bully people too? Like you say, some people just never grow up :no



Starless Sneetch said:


> I wish I could learn to not be afraid.
> Actually, I wish I didn't have reason to fear.


Strongly agree!


----------



## euphoria04

Living can be exhausting.


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm hungry


----------



## JustThisGuy

Finally, my headache is finally going away.


----------



## mattmc

laysiaj said:


> Cuddling?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


There's never really a time when I'm not thinking about this somewhere in my subconscious.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Whether to go to bed and finish reading _Empire Falls_ or watch _Ain't The Bodies Saints_ instead, or fizzle away the night with a combination of this place, youtube and intense pondering. Such a predicament.


----------



## coeur_brise

Haven't slept. Need to sleep. Need to stop thinking. Singing along to that creepy song. Unfortunately no woman suit. Yeah that's creepy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The toilet handle is broken, so I now have to flush the toilet by pulling on the metal hook thing (epic plumbing terminology knowledge) inside the cistern.

This is the most exciting thing that has happened all week.


----------



## anxious87

There was part of a fallen tree blocking the fun part of the trail. Not sure if I could have removed it, but was going to give it a try. Then I saw some walkers coming from the other side and I sped off. Maybe I should have gone back and tried it out, just to see if I could do it.


----------



## persona non grata

Where are my freaking keys where is my freaking wallet

this can not be possible I have eliminated every location

I swear to God I just checked the fridge


----------



## cosmicslop

People who for some reason only hit Enter once when starting new paragraphs in a long post: what is the point. If you have the dexterity to hit the enter key once, you can do it one more time so it makes a nice double space that separates your thoughts. What other opportunities in life have you messed up because u didn't know how to take advantage of what you have?

This person was ranting about PA and MD career paths in the health care field though. Maybe they were too impatient with rage to make proper breaks. At least I think that was what it was about. I didn't read any of it past the first sentence when I saw how they formatted their post.


----------



## NormalLad

I'm really opening my eyes to some things, and I'm just over it  I'm so happy


----------



## mattmc

_Why give up, why give in?
It's not enough, it never is.
So I will go on until the end.

We've become desolate.
It's not enough, it never is.
But I will go on until the end.

The final fight I win.
The final fight I win.
The final fight I win.
But I will go on until the end._


----------



## laysiaj

mattmc said:


> There's never really a time when I'm not thinking about this somewhere in my subconscious.


pretty crappy, right?


----------



## mattmc

laysiaj said:


> pretty crappy, right?


Well it's a nice thought. I'm able to almost feel what it'd be like.


----------



## SilentLyric

i feel like garbage. hopefully will be better if I can just sleep well tonight.


----------



## cj66

It'd be so much easier if I enjoyed dissecting every word/update/move made by x with the rest of them, but that's not my obsession anymore. Stepping outside of that world and looking in you see how crazy it all is but from the inside you feel like an outsider.. Or a person to be avoided even, because you don't indulge in the same shared addiction.


----------



## cj66

My rl introversion extends to online as well, which makes social media a challenge. I'm not someone who feels the need to share everything I liked or laughed at or had whatever strong reaction to, but I wonder sometimes if that's more a (lack of) confidence thing than a consideration-of-those-in-my-network thing. Because whatever the mindset is to not give a **** about what you're putting out there, I guess I don't have it.


----------



## cmed

The idgaf mindset has done wonders for me.


----------



## Cojack

whether or not I'd cut it in the army and whether it would be a mistake to drop my routine office job to go out for an adventure. 

Would it hurt my family...

Are just a couple of the questions in my head right now!


----------



## cocooned

it's too nice out to go to work


----------



## slyfox

I really need to get going or a store I want to go to might close


----------



## The Radiant Hero

Thinking about what I could do if I didn't have Social Anxiety...gosh...I could do so much...


----------



## Perkins

No, creepy man who stopped me as I was out. I do not want to take a ride in your crap mobile, and would prefer to have all my body parts intact. Kthx.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Perkins said:


> No, creepy man who stopped me as I was out. I do not want to take a ride in your crap mobile, *and would prefer to have all my body parts intact*. Kthx.


Women are so demanding nowadays.


----------



## Perkins

Crimson Lotus said:


> Women are so demanding nowadays.


----------



## Equity

ur mum


----------



## orsomething

if i could just escape the sudden perspective shifts i would be golden

if i could just not switch between being cripplingly paranoid and being easygoing and ~somewhat~ normal, things would be so o.k. rn


----------



## moloko

Sometimes I feel I'm terrible person and that I don't deserve the family I have.


----------



## mattmc

moloko said:


> Sometimes I feel I'm terrible person and that I don't deserve the family I have.


I feel that way pretty frequently.


----------



## bluegc8

i really want some fried chicken right now


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I miss Dr. Pepper. It's hard to get where I live. Dr. Pepper is seriously amazing, I would drink it over Coke/Pepsi any day.


----------



## mezzoforte

My stomach hurts. -__-


----------



## orsomething

my uncle tried to correct me in a nasty tone when i was talking about bruschetta because i pronounced it correctly, as 'brusketta', and his whole "i went to columbia. i'm an ivy leaguer. you're trash." thing is bothering me

"um, it's pronounced 'bru-SHET-uh'. maybe if got your education you'd know that.'"

it's not, and this is olive garden

we're so far from authentic italian rn, it isn't even funny 

your chicken marsala probably came flash frozen in a box from a shipping center in north carolina 

who cares about authenticity at olive garden who are u kidding 

btw u wrong btw


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

CravingBass said:


> I miss Dr. Pepper. It's hard to get where I live. Dr. Pepper is seriously amazing, I would drink it over Coke/Pepsi any day.


Dr. Pepper :heart

I keep staring at these two pictures on the wall because they keep expanding. When I blink, they start off small again but as I stare at them, they expand; really fast in the first millisecond then really slowly the rest of the staring period. And if I look from one picture to the other, it increases their rate of expanditure. It's like they're ganging up on me! I should sleep now.


----------



## Elad

moloko said:


> Sometimes I feel I'm terrible person and that I don't deserve the family I have.


this this this

i'm incredibly lucky to have the family i have. for all the ups and downs i probably wouldnt be around if it wasnt for them. i dont really show enough appreciation because i'm not great at showing affection, i think its a result of closing myself off from getting too deep with people. i do hope they understand.


----------



## cj66

Choosing a new avatar shouldn't be this difficult


----------



## PlayerOffGames

no!


----------



## Equity

My eyes are knackered


----------



## Marakunda

Okay that's ****in it. The next order of business for me, the next thing I want to do in this life is get on meds somehow. The times I do go outside, I feel would be so much easier/better if the physical symptoms of my anxiety weren't there. I feel like that's a good step towards changing. At some point in time, I will ask my mom about getting anxiety meds for me. I, don't know how possible that is, but it seems like the best way to get out of this. 

Maybe if I promise her I'll do things or go to school/get a job when I'm on them she'll at least consider it.


----------



## TryingMara

You can both be so smug and arrogant in your own way. You have such a high opionion of your own knowledge and intelligence and tend to look down on others. You can be so pretentious, and you are so argumentative. I should have shoved your faces in it the last two times, but I let it go. I'm not letting it go anymore.


----------



## PandaBearx

The trailer for 50 shades of grey _actually_ doesn't look as bad as I thought it would.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Euripides

****


----------



## MuckyMuck

GoToBed,GoToBed,GoToBed,GoToBed,GoToBed,GoToBed,GoToBed,GoToBed,GoToBed,GoToBed.....

Thats it!!! Im going to bed!


----------



## Crisigv

I like wearing white because I look more tanned. :cry I'm so pale.


----------



## SilentLyric

should i order netflix again...


----------



## mezzoforte

That I'm sleepy, but I want to get more work done.


----------



## coeur_brise

I understand the logic behind idk and tbh and u. It's a touch type thing when you can only type so many words at once with two digits. That was to many words, like omg.


----------



## inane

I'm so depressed being here again. 

Vancouver is not my home anymore. Nor is Montreal. 

But definitely not Vancouver.


----------



## cmed

F-cks given? Not even once.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've been thinking a lot lately about anxiety medication, and how much I should probably try it.


----------



## cj66

Cake for dessert after breakfast. I don't see why not. Thanks, x


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> No, creepy man who stopped me as I was out. I do not want to take a ride in your crap mobile, and would prefer to have all my body parts intact. Kthx.


But what if he was really trying to find his puppy?


----------



## Perkins

RelinquishedHell said:


> But what if he was really trying to find his puppy?


Ugh. Don't be fatuous.


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm glad it's Friday.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Flavored TCH infused vape liquid. Someone needs to make it.


----------



## cosmicslop

I've been tired all day for some reason but still not tired enough to fall asleep. Maybe I can read something on here that'll bore me enough that I'll zonk out.

edit: huge success. I'm out.


----------



## laysiaj

Steamed eggs and rice..
I love food.


----------



## slyfox

So much to do. Rather just sleep


----------



## Perkins

Sigh. Ever since the emotional storm my sex drive has returned.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## cosmicslop

This mental health program I'm looking at has its main office in another city, and they have a joint program where I live. But there is no address on the webpage. It just talks about how the program is at the main city. There's also a phone number.

What is the point of writing that the program is at the company's main city on a webpage that should be about the neighboring city's joint program? I don't get it.

If your aim is to provide information, which is the whole point of making a website for an organization, you need to be as clear and thorough as possible.


----------



## cosmicslop

cosmicslop said:


> I've been tired all day for some reason but still not tired enough to fall asleep. Maybe I can read something on here that'll bore me enough that I'll zonk out.
> 
> edit: huge success. I'm out.


edit: Also my nap was pretty good. I dreamt about Peking duck. Yum.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

wish i had that in real life


----------



## Marakunda

Can't sleep. 
I'd give anything to not be conscious right now.


----------



## slyfox

I sure have wasted this summer


----------



## moloko

cosmicslop said:


> If your aim is to provide information, which is the whole point of making a website for an organization, you need to be as clear and thorough as possible.


----------



## mattmc

I had a dream a few nights ago. It was a season of Community. The storyline was a bit depressing. Despite that it made me feel sort of good. Simply because it was Community. This is the second show that friend got me to try again and I ended up liking the second time. Now that friend isn't in my life much these days. But I still got the show.


----------



## cmed

This needs to happen.


----------



## Euripides

I can't take this particular unknowing silence. Not from you. Not you. Tell me. Tell me you're alive. Tell me to **** off and die. But tell me.


----------



## mattmc

Golden Wheat said:


> Conversation, shared meals, sea views and about fifty hugs in five days with my extended family in my old home town has made me feel three inches taller and twenty years younger!


Hugs are nice. I'm not good at the rest of socializing though. Oh well I guess. Glad you had a good time with family. ^-^


----------



## Crisigv

My day started off good, now I don't know.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm nothing outside of work. I thought I was beginning to be well liked by my coworkers, but when the staff got together to all hang out together at once outside of work, not even the illusory acceptance could get me to loosen up. It's as if once I leave camp, all my confidence is drained from me. I lose the magic powers of charisma and humor and enthusiasm I have with the kids; it just stays there, accumulating in a floating little orb, waiting for me to step foot into that gate for my next shift. 

My jaw felt rigid. I had a mini panic attack carpooling with a trio of coworkers I was not particularly acquainted with (frankly I'm a little terrified of them; 2 had worked there longer than most of the currently employed staff, the other one's sister, and all of them are short tempered, clique-y, drug addicted extroverts). Once we arrived for dinner, I had trouble finding topics of conversation. I like talking about work a lot (it's practically all I talk about with anybody....which would mainly be my sister), but I thought it'd seem like I was lame or had no life outside work if I talked about it. So instead I settled for silence. The worst was when, after a rather energetic conversation, one of the girls left for the restroom and the other to pick up her order, leaving me in awkward silence for several minutes with the remaining girl. 

The party after was even weirder. I didn't know where to stand. What I was supposed to do. After a tour of their house, they all took jello vodka shots around the kitchen table while I stood in the corner, sandwiched between the sink and the fridge. I just stood there, wringing my hands, glancing around like a scared little child. They played beer pong outside. I watched. Took 4 hits from a bowl with the drug addict's younger sister. I asked for a connection to E. I didn't care that everyone was watching or listening or could be judging. No matter what I would have felt out of place. Why not. The weed was ****ty. I got dizzy and zoned out for maybe 10 minutes before I started coming down. We played Cards Against Humanity. I was very nervous when it came to my turn, but they treated me the same as everyone else: With uproarious laughter. I still felt strange. I left early with one of the coworkers who happens to have gone to high school with me and lives right down the street. She didn't drink or smoke; she was a responsible driver. I grabbed a jello shot before I left and said **** it to my kidney disease. Didn't do anything for me. Just felt tired and apathetic, just the same. Spritzed some of the body spray I found in her bathroom without asking. Spilled a little on myself by accident due to a dysfunctional spray nozzle. Oil on shirt and pants. I was wearing my cool cargo pants and favorite striped baggy t shirt, black socks, rings, and backwards hat -- but instead of feeling cool and collected, I felt awkward and displaced from the crowd. The only "girl" without makeup, a dress, a purse, or flowery print. Short, skinny, pigeon toed like a preteen playing in big boy clothes. 

I'm awful. I'm awful. I don't know what to do. I just don't know what I was doing there, what I'm doing here, what I'm doing at all. What the **** is the point of it. Kill me, make me disappear. I don't belong. I'm the piece that just doesn't fit in the puzzle.


----------



## megsy00

ugh! wide awake when i should be asleep  grrrr


----------



## chinaski

Please pick the cheap one. I feel great after _that_, please don't **** up my mood.


----------



## cosmicslop

moloko said:


>


but they have so much time to put up a 23 page legal document stating they're a non-profit org exempted from paying taxes. why do they have to play so hard to get and force me to have to call them. :s i just want to know there's a physical address dammit.


----------



## Marakunda

.


----------



## Euripides

I'm here. I'm here. I'm here. Goddamnit. The universe be damned. You're not alone. You're.. you're not. alone.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

I'm reading all these topics and thinking to myself "how is it possible that somebody cares about that?"


----------



## Whatev

Whoa, this lightning is really lightning up the sky tonight.


----------



## twistix

I don't open up easily or say much. I tried sharing something but I feel like I've said too much and I'm regretting it.


----------



## Thedood

You know... if you really wanted to mend fences, an apology would be a really good place to start, but then again, you probably don't even think you did anything wrong. Figures.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Apparently there's supposed to be a casual day tomorrow. I'm a little bit worried because WHAT IF IT'S NOT and I turn up in casual?!

y u gotta go do dis 2 mi skool


----------



## januarygirl

I'm not ready for tomorrow


----------



## Euripides

Please be there. You mean everything. 





.


----------



## cmed

Stephen A. Smith looks like a muppet version of himself.


----------



## theonealyssa

How to stop Social Anxiety from ruining my life . Lately it's been affecting my kissing . I keep getting nervous and messing up and it makes me not want to kiss ever again .


----------



## cj66

How to not appear hurt or bothered by t/his publicly shared revelation. And how to continue existing in the same space when it's not meant to be.


----------



## Citrine

Ooooww. That was blunt. Sheeeesh....just cause I can't fluently speak the language doesn't mean I can't understand what you're sayin. :rain


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale

Where are you, you stupid boy? Don't you know that I can't do this without you? What's the point of doing it if you aren't here to say you're still smarter than me?


----------



## coeur_brise

The sound of that baby crying doesn't upset me, surprisingly. Am I becoming immune, deaf, or ovaries ticking? L'amour, why does my brain think so much?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why do I suddenly become a hot commodity now that other girls know I have a girlfriend? They hated me before, but now that they know I'm with someone, they suddenly want me.


----------



## Thedood

I'm back to being the blank, virtually emotionless, apathetic person I had always been. Caring, worrying, and being emotional is way too exhausting, not worth the trouble and is just not me. Not giving a **** about things makes life a million times less stressful and a makes life so much easier. I'm glad to have me back.


----------



## IveGotToast

These walls are to dam white.

And the rent is to dam high


----------



## laysiaj

Thedood said:


> I'm back to being the blank, virtually emotionless, apathetic person I had always been. Caring, worrying, and being emotional is way too exhausting, not worth the trouble and is just not me. Not giving a **** about things makes life a million times less stressful and a makes life so much easier. I'm glad to have me back.


:um


----------



## Thedood

laysiaj said:


> :um


I say stupid things I don't really mean when I'm flustered or frustrated, lol.


----------



## euphoria04

Thedood said:


> I say stupid things I don't really mean when I'm flustered or frustrated, lol.


Don't apologize for having thoughts predicated on feelings. That's what it means to be man, not machine.


----------



## Perkins

I love having a menstrual cycle. You're horny one moment and then you feel like setting someone's car on fire the next. Not to mention the Janet Leigh Psycho situation happening in zee pants. So. Much. Fun.


----------



## Thedood

euphoria04 said:


> Don't apologize for having thoughts predicated on feelings. That's what it means to be man, not machine.


You're right. I'm just not used to bring open about how I'm feeling. Usually leads to being embarrased about it on the odd time I do express them and wanting to take what I say back.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer

Being depressed and negative about things won't solve anything


----------



## PlayerOffGames

then youd be dead >_<`


----------



## Just Lurking

What the f*** did I just see? Do you not have *any* filter at all...


----------



## Crisigv

I noticed that I am caring a little less about what people in public think of me. It's caused me to have less anxiety when going out to run errands. I hope I can keep the ball rolling.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Good for you :blank :um :sus


----------



## yna

I wish more people would stop saying things they don't actually mean. :blank


----------



## wildcherry876

Signing up for college is such a pain!


----------



## Citrine

...Do they suspect that I might be gay?...Not that I'd be surprised if they thought that at this point. But if they were to ask me...yeah, I wouldn't even know.


----------



## Elad

to my one snapchat contact who is from sas

i appreciate your snaps. u the mvp. u the mvp. stay steady mvpin

and shawty u da beast beast i never had


----------



## orsomething

my first ever crush looked like a thai prostitute









that whole situation is an outright mess that hair my god

kid looked like a fuking seamonkey who let him out of the house like this


----------



## Elad

starting to wonder if i'm taking my cheapness too far

how many times can you reuse those paper take away cafe cups

i'm on round 5 with this one and i'm starting to think i'm going to develop some kind of paper cup cancer



orsomething said:


> my ever first crush looked like a thai prostitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that whole situation is an outright mess that hair my god
> 
> kid looked like a fuking seamonkey who let him out of the house like this


almost choked


----------



## Lasair

I should be doing interview prep or sleeping...


----------



## orsomething

Elad said:


> starting to wonder if i'm taking my cheapness too far
> 
> how many times can you reuse those paper take away cafe cups
> 
> i'm on round 5 with this one and i'm starting to think i'm going to develop some kind of paper cup cancer
> 
> almost choked


they lined/sprayed with plastic i hope youre drinking cold stuff from the cops

dont trust heat and petrochemicals ever


----------



## Elad

orsomething said:


> they lined with plastic i hope youre drinking cold stuff from the cops
> 
> dont trust heat and petrochemicals ever


how long do i have doc

great now i can taste rubber in my mouth. why did you do this to me


----------



## Just Lurking

People and their f***ing babies... Man...


----------



## cj66

^I viewed your profile!

was gonna leave a vm but didn't know what to say ;(


----------



## cosmicslop

Why doesn't anyone in the voice thread ever talk about their national identification number, full name/birthdate/address, their other credit/debit cards' number/three digit code/exp date, password to their online bank account, etc.

Surely someone will appreciate hearing things such as that. (hint: me)

edit: sirbey chose the tamest NSFW image to spam the forums. Boring. Funny seeing it in the no fap threads though.


----------



## Stilla

Maybe buying two bags of marshmallows was NOT the best idea.


----------



## Euripides

It's been an interesting few days for many reasons too. I'm sorry.


----------



## Marakunda

I'm thinking about my state of being sleep deprived, how terrible I feel, and girls. Or not girls, but a specific one.

I'm ****ing tired man....


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Who else feels like they regret things like, 5 seconds after doing them? I have that feeling right now. -_-


----------



## AussiePea

I'm only one click away, ok?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

show off


----------



## moloko

Damn it person that keeps calling my house, I will not pick that up! So just stop.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

youre not the boss of me


----------



## CharmedOne

When things are going mentally, emotionally, and/or physically right with me, I _*really*_ wish I could figure out why. I wanna be able to keep doing whatever is working. I guess all I can do is be happy while it lasts.



orsomething said:


>


One of my biggest childhood letdowns was that Sea Monkeys don't end up looking like that.



moloko said:


> Damn it person that keeps calling my house, I will not pick that up! So just stop.


I have a landline for emergency situations and only couple family members have the number, so I know when it's ringing and they haven't called or texted my cellphone, it's a *blank*ing phone solicitor.

Edit: Hmm...changed my mind about posting the YouTube thingy...

Re-edit: Lol, I got quoted, so the YouTube thingy lives... Hopefully no one takes it in a spirit that it wasn't intended... I thought it was funny...


----------



## moloko

> I have a landline for emergency situations and only couple family members have the number, so I know when it's ringing and they haven't called or texted my cellphone, it's a *blank*ing phone solicitor. So tempting to do something like this


It's for my parents, where I live we don't have phone solicitors. Only guys that go door to door. I know I should pick the phone, but if it was someone close or important they would call their cell phone, so I just want to ignore that. Welcome back, btw.



>


Oh wow, I'd freak out. :lol


----------



## CharmedOne

moloko said:


> It's for my parents, where I live we don't have phone solicitors. Only guys that go door to door. I know I should pick the phone, but if it was someone close or important they would call their cell phone, so I just want to ignore that.


We have a federal government "Do Not Call List" and I registered both phone numbers on it immediately. Doesn't matter. They call anyway.



moloko said:


> Welcome back, btw.


Thanks!


----------



## SilentLyric

I need to brush my teeth now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I feel like I've gotten myself into a job that is going to be miserable. When I went to my interview, everyone working there looked looked ghetto as hell. I know those f**kers are going to try to f**k with me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jinn


----------



## Marakunda

This ****ing video though.

I'm dying... How in the HELL have I not seen this before?


----------



## coeur_brise

What if there was a thought-less realm? A realm without thought but only of pure feeling? Kind of zen type thing except zen lets the thoughts pass by. I think maybe that's where I'm coming from, except with so many things undefined by the "word" aka thought. Wait a minute, aren't we all supposed to live without thoughts?


----------



## mattmc

coeur_brise said:


> What if there was a thought-less realm? *A realm without thought but only of pure feeling?* Kind of zen type thing except zen lets the thoughts pass by. I think maybe that's where I'm coming from, except with so many things undefined by the "word" aka thought. Wait a minute, aren't we all supposed to live without thoughts?


Pretty much my idea of heaven. No thoughts, just joy, wonder, friendship. Only pure and freeing emotions.


----------



## Elad




----------



## PlayerOffGames

mattmc said:


> Pretty much my idea of heaven. No thoughts, just joy, wonder, friendship. Only pure and freeing emotions.


thoughts are vibrations...everything vibrates.


----------



## mattmc

inna sense said:


> thoughts are vibrations...everything vibrates.


Yeah I guess we mean thoughts as anxious or complicating thoughts.


----------



## millyxox

Breaking free feels SO GOOD  I took my first step and broke free from that guy. Totally done with a low life that does nothing but smokes weed all day, raps and is wanted by the cops. I deserve better  Kissed a frog, learned from my mistakes now onto the next. 

Next step: Break free from job to find new one


----------



## bluegc8

Why do employers call me and then tell me that they are going to interview a few people tomorrow and they will give me a call back after that to set up an interview? Is it because there's something wrong with how I talk?


----------



## cuppy

millyxox said:


> Breaking free feels SO GOOD  I took my first step and broke free from that guy. Totally done with a low life that does nothing but smokes weed all day, raps and is wanted by the cops. I deserve better  Kissed a frog, learned from my mistakes now onto the next.
> 
> Next step: Break free from job to find new one


:yay :squeeze


----------



## coeur_brise

You sure this is patience cuz it feels like torture! I know, I'm to blame as well. Pair bonding, I'm too fond of it.


----------



## cmed

Lost my voice playing with my parents' chihuahua yesterday. He barks and runs around like a lunatic when you make a certain loud, high-pitched squealing noise. Also, my face was sore from laughing over it.

_Two. More. Days._ 8)


----------



## PlayerOffGames

no, youre not sure!...that doesnt even make sense...where's the wishing well?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cmed said:


> _Two. More. Days._ 8)


 until what?


----------



## cmed

inna sense said:


> until what?


Until I move.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cmed said:


> Until I move.


 you must be excited


----------



## Just Lurking

So many username changes. Stop already. 

The turnover rate on this site is high enough to lose track of who people are... Off-the-wall-random username changes aren't helping the cause.


----------



## TryingMara

Saying goodbye to you was harder than I thought it'd be, even though I knew it'd be tough. Hopefully we will hang out. And you, I can't think about saying goodbye to. You probably won't even remember me. I broke down on the way home again. This is going to be a very emotional month. And you- please come back.


----------



## rosecolored

The guy I kinda like.


----------



## minimized

It's easy for some people to speak of love and sex and semi-normalcy, but it's hard for many to realize how impossible all of that is for some.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just got off work after busting my a** in the hot son all day and not eating all day because I can't afford it. Now I have to go back to work at my other job so I can get yelled at by lazy entitled housewives who have never had to work a day in their life. Then I have get up the next day at 3am and do it all over again.

And people tell me I'm not justified in having an intense hatred for humanity xD


----------



## Somemetalhead

Which virus could be adapted best to whipe out humanity?


----------



## Minkiro

I'm so tired of covering up my body to the point where i'm really uncomfortable in what i'm wearing. I don't like to reveal much, but i don't think i should cover up as much as he wants me to. I'm still a girl, i have curves and whatnot. It's hard to hide that!


----------



## TryingMara

You had to add that in there. That's the problem and stuff like that just makes things worse, feeds into things, etc. Plus, what a ****** thing to say. Why would you talk about people like that? What's the point in making such a nasty, arrogant comment? Saddest thing of all, is that you thing it's just an innocent comment. It's those little comments that break people down. I hate when people talk like that...flippant, thoughtless..makes my blood boil.


----------



## Euripides

I knew it. Somehow between being completely devastated at the thought of something having happened to you. But oh, ****. I did not want to believe I could mean so, so little to you, after everything. I can't believe it. I don't. All the while the girl who was so afraid, so afraid of being alone, ended up doing all those things in the worst way possible to the one person who's there when no one else was and who believed in her, and would no matter what happened and hah. I still do. But you're wrong, there was no need for this, if you really believed I understood you far better than most. Not at all.

It hurts more than anything to think you don't give a ****. Perhaps you never really did. But god if anything, I wished you cared. If anyone, I wished it was you who cared still.
But darling, I'm glad I helped save your life. I'm sorry you think I'm not worthy of being some part of it. _Any part at all_. But do us both a favour and do great things with it. Go to our anywhere. And, someday, see yourself, as I've seen you. And, don't ever thank me. Just be there.
Now, no more consciousness for me.
This. I.. I can't.


----------



## coeur_brise

Squirrels are barking outside.. how strange.


----------



## caelle

I got to see some titties before they were deleted. It was actually kinda sad.


----------



## cosmicslop

If you remove the last S in this site's logo so it becomes SA, will this place magically transform into the Something Awful forums so I don't have to pay $10 for the membership.

I would buy $10 worth of absolutely useless crap like candy at the convenience store. I would even bargain to buy a baby for $10 just for fun. 

But paying for membership on the internet... idk man. My mind can't concede with that. just not yet.


----------



## mr hoang

Im thinking about sleeping early tonight. Feelin tired from too much work but its the weekend. I want to enjoy it a little.


----------



## caelle

It sounds like someone is using their vibrator outside. Like the sexual vibrator.


Edit, wow, I just realized I posted twice on this page, both about something sexual. I'm not sorry.. I just thought that was interesting. Bye.


----------



## pocketbird

I need to pee.


----------



## TenYears

Maybe I'll die in my sleep tonight.


----------



## Fat Man

Oh boy. New friends. Hooray! :]


----------



## Euripides

Spent my last dime on liquor. Oh god, it's becoming real. Therefore: one's unrelenting desire to not be conscious. I simply must not be. Without her mind, I am.. lost and alone in the universe. Don't be gone. I care about you. Tell me.. you actually care about me. You should've just told me ffs, not abandon everything, it would've all been fine. but anything , an-y-thing but this.


----------



## cj66

I clearly have no pride.


----------



## Stilla

How long would it take for me to lose five kilos if I continued to stuff myself with candy and pop every single day and continued to do pretty much no exercise... I'm hoping a month.


----------



## jondoe

TenYears said:


> Maybe I'll die in my sleep tonight.


if only! How nice that would be.


----------



## Amanda1993

Thinking about tomorrow being Monday :bash


----------



## loophole

Finally found another forum that isn't lame and just nothing but mostly kiddy boppers experiencing adolescents. . Thank you god. Seriously.... been banned here a few times for telling it like it is.. now I have a place to talk that is 95 percent real issues.. instead of 10 percent of these people here that legitimately at least have some type of stigmatizm. I shall now frequent this site for what it is... a joke.


----------



## Marakunda

Every time I get drunk I do something I regret the next day. I shouldn't have done that.


----------



## Elad

I don't know why I'm so bad with money and budgeting. I always go into the supermarket thinking "no i wont get that stuff again because its a waste of money and its bad for me" but then end up walking past the bags of sweets and chocolate thinking "well, its only $2.. well i mean that'll only be like $5... yeah sure its only $12 i mean i should celebrate right because.. er.. that thing, yeah that things on tv tonight yeahh".

I just stand there weighing up what I'm going to get for way too long while trying to think of _any_ reason to justify a half kilo of those candies you scoop up yourself. Get home start eating them and realize I'm going to feel like ****, have like half of it left thinkings "do i really want to do this, maybe i should just throw it all out and start over".

Eventually just put them to one side or halfheartedly hide them from myself until 20 minutes later chewing them with a sore stomach saying "ok but this will be the last time".

People don't realize how serious sugar addiction is, srs.


----------



## crimeclub

"Due tomorrow"? Why yes, I will wait and do tomorrow.


----------



## cmed

Dr. Oz and Charlie Sheen look alike. They should switch places for the hell of it.


----------



## feels

I really want to go to Picher, Oklahoma for my birthday. But I need to do more research because I'm not sure if some areas would be considered trespassing or what. Not that that would necessarily stop me :b, but it would be more enjoyable if I wasn't a bit paranoid the whole time. Jeez it's almost 6 hours from here, though. :tiptoe I don't currently have the money to be making that long of a trip, but maybe by then it'll be possible.


----------



## PandaBearx

I'm all about that bass~


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Fat Man

I'm so stupid, They're all going to make fun of me now!


----------



## tea111red

i want to move.


----------



## coeur_brise

Perused every section of that store thinking, "I know someone who would know something about every single section here including chemistry (maybe) and science even philosophy and bit of art." Literally. A hard cover picture of a famous author's notes and scribbles? Yup, probably would like that. Teen fiction? Maybe. New fiction? Of course. Except for the astrology section, absolutely nothing to do there if only to wander to the adjacent shelf where God is not great.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm a bad person, and I deserve to be alone forever.


----------



## SofaKing

If only I could hold her, she may begin to really believe in herself and know that someone else cares.


----------



## GilMon

wants to drink plenty alcohol ...


----------



## Necroline

It's so hot in my room right now.


----------



## Ineko

I wish I could stop checking my phone for texts, when no one texts me.


----------



## calichick

Thank God for men who work out with their shirts off :shock

I almost went into cardiac arrest today, holy hell.


----------



## cj66

How I manage to make the wrong decision every time. My online etiquette is so ****.


----------



## crimeclub

Must get off SAS and go to sleep...


----------



## Marakunda

I'm a lightweight.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> Thank God for men who work out with their shirts off :shock
> 
> I almost went into cardiac arrest today, holy hell.


Take a cold shower Cali. :b


----------



## Owl-99

The kitchen floor looks like it has been hit by an earthquake.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I kind of want to get a scarf or ten. They look beyond fabulous.


----------



## Crisigv

I stay stupid things when I'm feeling depressed. I need to learn to keep things to myself.


----------



## calichick

Sequoia said:


> Take a cold shower Cali. :b


Sequoia? So what, now you're old and ancient :lol


----------



## caelle

I kinda wish the internet would go out so I can get **** done. But then I need the internet to do some work. I just need better self discipline. Ugh, dat struggleee. I feel like I need to check all my favorite sites every few minutes in case something really exciting happens. But nothing ever happens so ok..


----------



## cmed

Haven't you heard? 11:30am is the new 9am.

^ Great excuse to give your boss next time you're late.


----------



## Oblivio

I have too much spare time on my hands lately. Oh wait no I don't I have plenty to do just to much procrastination. Well that's close enough to having spare time I guess.


----------



## Crisigv

Why is it so hard to refrain from post miserable things on here? I should be thinking positive thoughts; they will make me feel better. It's not like anyone cares really.


----------



## Euripides

No. It's you. "You". That's all there is to it. I know you care. Dead end, my ***. I'm going for drinks on that trip through the Baltics I've always wanted. Whether you'll be there or not, is up to you. Entirely up to you. But I will. I have to. I'm coming.

--


In any case, I'll take that piece of paper now. Goodbye uni. Time to work. Time to get out of here. Time to live.


----------



## millenniumman75

I may have taken a short nap, but I still have to run tonight, and do some laundry.


----------



## Oblivio

I'm on SAS way too often but who cares.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I will never go out in public high again. Oh my god, that was embarrassing.


----------



## Perkins

RelinquishedHell said:


> I will never go out in public high again. Oh my god, that was embarrassing.


Spill. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> Spill. :b


----------



## cmed

Navigating through Walmart with a shopping cart on a Saturday is more complicated than a Rubik's cube.


----------



## SHERains

How long...?


----------



## cuppy

I will have a good time. Breathe. Might even make a few friends. Breathe. Doesn't need to be perfect. Breeathe. Have a week to mentally prepare...eep. 

eep eep eep.

And what should I get my friend for his birthday? hmmmm..


----------



## tea111red

hahahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## flarf

how come that vomit


----------



## Marakunda

VAgbuttssballsackscoontfeggetlelkekOPisfeg69yelo420

bored/drunk


----------



## Marko3

what to eat now?


----------



## Elad

cup noodles, box of frozen yogurts, cocooned in blankets, watching teen mom, the real world, daria

tf am i becoming


----------



## ShatteredGlass

School is coming back to haunt my life again.

Oh my gooooooooooooooooooooooosh why. 

It makes me just want to cry my eyes out, and scream/have a tantrum to avoid the place. It's utter hell. 2 and a half years left of it though.

*long sigh*


----------



## Equity

Clarity being met would require my own persistent clarity of thought and action.


----------



## Marko3

I need to take a dump.. but why am I still writing this?


----------



## cmed

What's that thing everyone is doing these days where they're running covered in mud or paint? What is that and why is it a thing? And why does everyone have pictures of themselves doing it?


----------



## mr hoang

Rip Robin WILLIAMS. Loved jumanji and Mrs doutbfire.


----------



## mr hoang

cmed said:


> What's that thing everyone is doing these days where they're running covered in mud or paint? What is that and why is it a thing? And why does everyone have pictures of themselves doing it?


No idea. i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I miss this place. Or I guess I mostly miss being able to write it all down. I remember, regurgitate, and relive my life through words. Typing it letter by haphazard letter, sentence by mangled sentence, trying to decode and digest the meaning that evaded me in flesh. Sustained absence had trained my fingers to still their urges, and soon enough, will to write altogether eroded. Nothing. My emotions are fleeting, an invisible fishing line cast out into darkness and returning to darkness before I can clench my fist over it. I don't remember how I feel and why I feel and why I should even bother caring about any of these worthless feelings anyway. Worse yet, the grey cloud returns with a quickening vengeance relative to the accumulating apathy. Keep swallowing pill after pill. Progress has plateaued. The weight of worry and anxiety and self doubt seemed to float freely from my mind, and for a while I rode smooth waves, relishing the facade of confidence. But what goes up must come down. Came down hard. Spinning in the aftermath.

Transient. I better start writing before I lose what shreds of my humanity remain. I have the creeping feeling that I'm transforming into someone else. Someone like all the rest; mindless, unthinking, feeling in the most superficial of ways. I'm afraid of losing my anxiety....no. I'm afraid that losing my anxiety means I'm losing the only motivation to live. I spent so long being driven by my anxieties and mental disorders, making excuses and searching for ways to cope, that it came to practically define me. Once this anxiety is gone....what's left of me? What path to travel? What person to tread it? It was so easy when I had anxiety dictating my every move. When it was my priority, it overshadowed all other necessary aspects of my future development. My personality formed around my problems. Without that throbbing ulcer at the core, everything around it crumbles inward. 

I'm nothing but broken pieces. 

**** existence.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Hey. Nice to see I'm not a complete phantom yet.


----------



## Crisigv

I need to relax, I'm going to be fine. The feelings will pass.


----------



## rdrr

Real eyes realize real lies.


----------



## peril

I think I made a mistake. This isn't working for me. It's not worth it.


----------



## Still Waters

I have the urge to tickle someone until they scream with laughter.


----------



## Thedood

I hope you get the help that you need, and hopefully if you find someone else that will open their heart to you and care, you hang on tight to them, as tight as you possibly can and don't let go, because those kind of people are very rare and very difficult to find. Hold on tight to them instead of spitting on them and pushing them away, my last words of advice to you. Goodbye.


----------



## Taplow

When everyone likes something, I have this need to hate it.


----------



## cmed

How did people get around before Google Maps? I'd still be lost right now from a trip I took 2 months ago if I didn't have that sh-t on my phone.


----------



## TenYears

cmed said:


> How did people get around before Google Maps? I'd still be lost right now from a trip I took 2 months ago if I didn't have that sh-t on my phone.


God it ******* sucked. I got lost. A lot. I have a TomTom and gps on my phone now, and I use both in case one screws up.

I have a really fun weekend coming up with my three kids, but also reeeeally stressful. Will be surrounded by lots of people pretty much all weekend. Going out of town, so I'll have no idea what's what, or where I am. I'm praying that my meds work and am already thinking about how much more of the anti-anxiety ones I can take, above what's prescribed. Please dear God let everything go ok, no hiccups.


----------



## cmed

TenYears said:


> God it ******* sucked. I got lost. A lot. I have a TomTom and gps on my phone now, and I use both in case one screws up.


Seems like it, and having to ask strangers for directions sounds like a nightmare in and of itself.


----------



## tea111red

I just noticed there is an element called Californium, named after the state. Another one named Livermorium after the city in the the state, too. Kind of cool.

Okay, useless post...no one else probably cares. Haha.


----------



## Equity

tea111red said:


> I just noticed there is an element called Californium, named after the state. Another one named Livermorium after the city in the the state, too. Kind of cool.
> 
> Okay, useless post...no one else probably cares. Haha.


Texas is in Australia.


----------



## tea111red

Callsign said:


> Texas is in Australia.


Melbourne is in Florida/America!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melbourne,_Florida


----------



## mezzoforte

Thinking about what color highlights would look good with my hair color and skin color.


----------



## spiritedaway

I'm thinking about my crush <33


----------



## Perkins

My mother can be un-****ing-believable sometimes. I can't believe some of the things she says sometimes or how she chooses to remember things so it can benefit her.


----------



## tea111red

http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9221157/Wash_your_hands_ATMs_are_germ_havens

Yuck. This is why I carry hand sanitizer w/ me.


----------



## Elad

havent been at my place much at all this week, so i havent cleaned at all (like i do anyway) and i keep hearing this fluttering sound, its like wings on a bird or moth

cant tell if its inside or just outside but i'm getting freaked out that theres a hand sized moth with giant human sized eyes sitting somewhere injured or just fhucking with me

i actually really like moths and think they are cool, but just imagine one with a rockstar can sized abdomen and huge eyes flying towards you at 1am

**** this


----------



## aquilla

Whether I should dye my hair blonde.
And whether I should go and buy beer. I have a bottle of cider in the fridge, but.... ugh, cider.


----------



## Just Lurking

Please don't make me go through that again...


----------



## diamondheart89

People are dropping like flies. wahduhactualfluck


----------



## sweetpotato

It's amazing how small acts of kindness can mean so much ​


----------



## cmed

The days are kind of blending together. For a while I kept thinking that today was yesterday before I realized it was actually today.


----------



## zazen11

Thinking how comfortable I am laid back on all these cushions.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Yes, I do think I'm too cool to talk to you. What kind of 40+ year old sits in a lawn chair in the parking lot drinking cheap beer all day without even trying to find a job or do anything with your life? You're a loser by your own doing.

Also, stop asking so many questions about my girlfriend. You are so intrusive, that I should get a discount on my rent simply for tolerating you as a neighbor.

You seriously need to


----------



## mezzoforte

Sin said:


> purple


I thought about purple, because it's my favorite color.


----------



## zazen11

^ And a hint of toffee?


----------



## Ally

I need to sleep


----------



## scintilla

No regrets.


----------



## Oblivio

How much anxiety I'm feeling right now.


----------



## probably offline

_"The secret of happiness is: Find something more important than you are and dedicate your life to it."_

I've always felt like this is true, but I have to find that something.


----------



## ToeSnails

probably offline said:


> _"The secret of happiness is: Find something more important than you are and dedicate your life to it."_
> 
> I've always felt like this is true, but I have to find that something.


It's true, at least for me.
A lot of people will disagree, and depends on your mentality and types of goals in life. Hope you find that something. It's a feeling of importance, rather than "happiness". I find those two are highly intertwined, though.


----------



## probably offline

ToeSnails said:


> It's true, at least for me.
> A lot of people will disagree, and depends on your mentality and types of goals in life. Hope you find that something. It's a feeling of importance, rather than "happiness". I find those two are highly intertwined, though.


Yeah, and a distraction from how "pointless", and abstract, my own existance is(in my case). I need to narrow **** down, focus on one thing and figure it out. That might give me pleasure, if not happiness. I've already experienced it in smaller doses.


----------



## eveningbat

My boss has made out her anger on me today.


----------



## laysiaj

probably offline said:


> _"The secret of happiness is: Find something more important than you are and dedicate your life to it."_
> 
> I've always felt like this is true, but I have to find that something.


For me, this rings true. 
I accidentally found my "calling" just about a year ago when I started working with high school kids with profound developmental disabilities. I just got promoted to a teacher and will start teaching in a couple of weeks.. I'll be teaching the 18-21 year olds life and job skills so that they can function as independently as possible outside of the public school system.

Fortunately for me, being passionate about helping these students has helped me to excel at it. That is not something I ever say. My self-esteem sucks. I think I suck at life in general but I'm really good with my kids. Loving what I do and enjoying their progress helps me to see that I'm valuable, at least a little. It helps.


----------



## ToeSnails

probably offline said:


> Yeah, and a distraction from how "pointless", and abstract, my own existance is(in my case).*I need to narrow **** down, focus on one thing and figure it out.* That might give me pleasure, if not happiness. I've already experienced it in smaller doses.


Can you do that, though? Is the answer found within you already and readily available, waiting for you to find it?

How I found my "goal of existance" to achieve a feeling of importance, suddenly just _struck_ me with a feeling of "I can do a difference here".

How did your previous experiences come about?


----------



## probably offline

laysiaj said:


> For me, this rings true.
> I accidentally found my "calling" just about a year ago when I started working with high school kids with profound developmental disabilities. I just got promoted to a teacher and will start teaching in a couple of weeks.. I'll be teaching the 18-21 year olds life and job skills so that they can function as independently as possible outside of the public school system.
> 
> Fortunately for me, being passionate about helping these students has helped me to excel at it. That is not something I ever say. My self-esteem sucks. I think I suck at life in general but I'm really good with my kids. Loving what I do and enjoying their progress helps me to see that I'm valuable, at least a little. It helps.


That's great, I'm so happy for you. It's also a bit encouraging that you found it late in life. I've always envied people who always knew which path they wanted to take in life. It might be limiting sometimes, but at least they know where they're going, y'know?

I also believe that being confident in one area can improve your overall confidence, feeling of self-worth and "happiness"(even if it's not by much). Is that something that you've noticed?



ToeSnails said:


> Can you do that, though? Is the answer found within you already and readily available, waiting for you to find it?
> 
> How I found my "goal of existance" to achieve a feeling of importance, suddenly just _struck_ me with a feeling of "I can do a difference here".
> 
> How did your previous experiences come about?


I wasn't talking about finding the meaning of my own existance. I was talking about fully dedicating myself to one subject/thing, wether it would be to _attempt to_ figure out the meaning behind the different meows of cats or become a farmer. I'm not really talking about being being viewed as important, or being of importance to the world, but rather to shift focus from myself and find motivation for a cause or interest(and perhaps "passively" growing/changing through that process).

Just by feeling joy while being completely wrapped up in something that interested me.


----------



## moloko

I feel like eating chinese food but I don't want to call to the restaurant... :\


----------



## Ally

This couldn't be more annoying


----------



## crimeclub

Stressed, depressed, and looking like a hot mess. 

Also other things but they wouldn't rhyme.


----------



## Quirky

Whatever man. Those are always funny. Can't wait for the future. :|


----------



## Elad

"man how do you make your hair look like that"

"like what"

"you know that just got out of bed look"

"i just wake up man"

"but its like 3pm"










**** off


----------



## megsy00

SLEEP ugh!


----------



## mattmc

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Hugs. I haven't had a real life hug for ages. I crave hugs! In real life! And proper hugs, not those stupid half a second hugs where you practically don't even come into contact with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Aria and Ezra <3

Yeah. I know the feeling. I don't want a "social life" I just want a hug life.


----------



## crimeclub

Elad said:


> "man how do you make your hair look like that"
> 
> "like what"
> 
> "you know that just got out of bed look"
> 
> "i just wake up man"
> 
> "but its like 3pm"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** off


Same. Sometimes rad bed-hair is the only thing getting me out of bed in the morning. But usually I get back in bed because it needs a few more hours of styling.


----------



## laysiaj

^Hahaha


----------



## diamondheart89

I don't care about clothes, or fashion, or purses. I just like making money. :stu


----------



## storm92

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Hugs. I haven't had a real life hug for ages. I crave hugs! In real life! And proper hugs, not those stupid half a second hugs where you practically don't even come into contact with them.


Me too! I haven't been hugged in so long. I actually saw something TV the other day about how hugging releases oxytocin in your brain. So this oxytocin supposedly helps people develop trust, bonding, and social recognition with people.. So yeah, I want a damn hug too, maybe i'll start trusting people again lol.


----------



## Elad

wtf at the supermarket over here called "super value" which charges $5.55 for 2l of trim milk, you have to be ****ing kidding me

we only have like 3 or 4 big supermarkets over here and they are one of them, not counting all the little asian marts selling questionable flours and baby foods, anyway they are all significantly cheaper than the 5.55 some even half the price, yet people still buy this

i have a feeling its just a collective of old indian men (indians are the jews of new zealand it seems) buying up stock from the other three then selling them at a massive mark up, cant believe people are keeping this **** in business, the only saving grace is that they only hire young female cashiers who eyefuk you like a justin bieber shoplifter

need to open up a rival store called "super duper value" or something with all the same **** but a little cheaper


----------



## SofaKing

Elad said:


> wtf at the supermarket over here called "super value" which charges $5.55 for 2l of trim milk, you have to be ****ing kidding me
> 
> we only have like 3 or 4 big supermarkets over here and they are one of them, not counting all the little asian marts selling questionable flours and baby foods, anyway they are all significantly cheaper than the 5.55 some even half the price, yet people still buy this
> 
> i have a feeling its just a collective of old indian men (indians are the jews of new zealand it seems) buying up stock from the other three then selling them at a massive mark up, cant believe people are keeping this **** in business, the only saving grace is that they only hire young female cashiers who eyefuk you like a justin bieber shoplifter
> 
> need to open up a rival store called "super duper value" or something with all the same **** but a little cheaper


Wow, you got in digs on asians, indians, and jews in one small post. A fairly efficient bigot, you are.


----------



## Elad

KyleInSTL said:


> Wow, you got in digs on asians, indians, and jews in one small post. A fairly efficient bigot, you are.


firstly, supermarkets being owned by indians isnt the stereotypical thing it is over in the us over here, i just know this one is owned by indian guys because i see them in other supermarkets buying stuff in bulk, so its fact

secondly, there have been issues with shipping of baby formula into this country from china not too long ago, so again its alluding the things that are actually true

thirdly, its no secret a lot of people over in the us and the like talk about how jews run everything, its how i see indians running the game here, hence "it seems"

fourthly, little bit ott there


----------



## orsomething

KyleInSTL said:


> Wow, you got in digs on asians, indians, and jews in one small post. A fairly efficient bigot, you are.


hes funny tho so it is ok and it isnt particularly offensive imho

(thats not sarcasm btw)


----------



## SofaKing

Oh...my bad. I should have known that you just have to be funny enough to let things slide.


----------



## crimeclub

Yep that oughta do it, I think I've about filled my quota of being a complete *** here on the site. Now I'm going to go see about this 'life' thing.


----------



## tea111red

The sound of most remastered stuff sucks.


----------



## musiclover55

I hate people


----------



## laysiaj

KyleInSTL said:


> Oh...my bad. I should have known that you just have to be funny enough to let things slide.


I've got yo back.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I literally just wrote over 1300 words about how I feel about school, and in a nutshell, the main reasons I hate it. It feels kind of good to let some of it out, but I feel like I haven't let it all out, but I don't have the energy to write more, and incorporate it into the post. Bleh. ;_;


----------



## moloko

crimeclub said:


> Yep that oughta do it, I think I've about filled my quota of being a complete *** here on the site. Now I'm going to go see about this 'life' thing.


Who cares if you are, there's no quota. We need more funny and stupid posts on SAS.


----------



## paz

Should I go to a casino for my 18th birthday? Should I ask a few people if they'd want to come with me? Would I even be able to ask them?


----------



## Elad

my granddad seems to randomly revive 1960s sayings and insults but now hes gone more modern, started calling everyone a hobo for some reason

just casually sitting there having come to see how the grandparents are and mishears an innocent question, suddenly "yeah they are ****ing hobos"

started using it all the time, even with the kids in fam

one cousin like 7 and he says "come on then u hobo", i dunno if it even registers at that age but i feel like shes going to grow up with a hate for hobos now, gonna find and beat them cause ole granpapa used to say hobo, thats how that happens right

pretty sure he even called his wife a hobo today, guys a legend


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel like I would kind of like to say to somebody in real life "I DON'T GIVE A ****!" I think it'd just be so satisfying. It'd be kind of sadistic, though, in a way. I'd probably feel crappy afterwards. Bleh.


----------



## karenw

sacking pat


----------



## cmed

Have to find a new barber here. Lawd help me. I might just go to NY to visit my parents once a month so I can keep going to the same place. I'm seriously considering that.


----------



## laysiaj

I'm wondering what the hell is wrong with me. 
And it is trying to be optimistic sometimes.


----------



## purechaos

Im in one of those moods where when people text me im thinking, "Go F uck yourself!" 

Hate when i get that like and its only dudes that get me thinking like that.


----------



## blue2

laysiaj said:


> I'm wondering what the hell is wrong with me.
> And it is trying to be optimistic sometimes.


Well if your on this site I'd presume some degree of anxiety but I think your talking about something else, trying to stay optimistic is my biggest problem I think...


----------



## laysiaj

blue2 said:


> Well if your on this site I'd presume some degree of anxiety but I think your talking about something else, trying to stay optimistic is my biggest problem I think...


Lol, yes it is anxiety. Also, I'm having some definite esteem issues that I wish would go away. It's making me sad. 
Being optimistic is work but usually doable for me. Not so far today.


----------



## spiritedaway

I thinking about what I'm going to have for dinner


----------



## purechaos

I was not aware there was a rule on excessive capitol letters and punctuation.  


Spamming
Spamming will not be tolerated, which includes: blatant, excessive or inappropriate promotion or advertising of any person or persons (including user popularity-based threads), product, service, website or board; pyramid schemes or referral games; posting multiple threads; use of multiple accounts; posting threads in the incorrect forum; looks-rating threads; excessive capital letter use; excessive punctuation use (ie !!!!!); excessively long signatures; and/or any post deemed spam due to irrelevance or nuisance in nature. Links from recently registered accounts will met with more scrutiny. Don't register on our forum to immediately promote your personal or commercial site.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm thinking. ..fck this sh1t. It's too g-d darned hard and I'm too tired.


----------



## Crisigv

I feel like I have failed my childhood self. I think back to when I was a kid, and then I see what I am now. I feel so ashamed and so awful that she turns into this. I wish I could reach her somehow and warn her, but I can't save her.


----------



## Perkins

I'm pretty sure people (even some of the ones closest to me) think of me as aloof as well as brainless.


----------



## AussiePea

This day was an utter abomination.


----------



## Kyle6983

The things I would do if I could go back in time .... The endless possibilities... Living life with regrets


----------



## laysiaj

I'm thinking I should probably put on some pants and get to work.


----------



## SofaKing

laysiaj said:


> I'm thinking I should probably put on some pants and get to work.


Now, don't be in such a rush to put on pants!


----------



## Crisigv

I need help. But I'm scared to go to the doctor.


----------



## tea111red

I'm thinking about a question I should've asked.


----------



## Citrine

Strange urge to get up and sprint around the building like a mad woman right now.


----------



## McFly

I'm thinking I should have put cinnamon on my oatmeal.


----------



## Taplow

I'm thinking about how internet banking could be very dangerous if you've been drinking.


----------



## Oblivio

I'm thinking about where to start looking for a job


----------



## coeur_brise

So.. you *don't* want me to reach out. is that correct? (silence)

Alrighty. (not sarcasm, btw)








god, what am I thinking. narcissist. you're crazy, girl


----------



## cak

Why do I feel so guilty about wanting to runaway and never look back? UGHHHHH and why do I feel so dead inside?.


----------



## moloko

TigerWScarf said:


> I wonder why this forum won't let me be friends with myself?


****, I know! I've tried and it didn't let me as well.

edit: Wait. I think I tried to put me on ignore. Now I'm confused...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why do simple things have to be mental torture? I wish I knew what it's like to go into a new situation with %100 confidence and without a care in the world like everyone else.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I had a dream that almost killed me. I dreamt that I was at the bottom of a lake and I had to hold my breath until I reached the surface. I actually held my breath while I was sleeping. In the dream, I never reached the surface and I felt myself starting to black out. I immediately woke up feeling dizzy, sick, and gasping for air.


----------



## cmed

How the hell do solicitors keep getting in the building? The ****ing lobby door requires a key. Dafuq. Srsly.


----------



## millenniumman75

baked fries and a nap.


----------



## mr hoang

Mango mousse cake is so good.


----------



## McFly

The burrito I just made is pretty tasty.


----------



## Anaise

I wondering why a certain somebody won't text me back.


----------



## laysiaj

Anaise said:


> I wondering why a certain somebody won't text me back.


Ugh. Hate that!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## coeur_brise

laysiaj said:


> Ugh. Hate that!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Ditto. I really want to post that Ralph gif, but it could be a bit much, possibly too early to know. Tomorrow I shall distract myself with shopping. Nothing like the classical piano to soothe this hurty feely. :/


----------



## mr hoang

Pompeii said:


> I went to the supermarket and I didn't buy doughnuts.


What's a doughnut? Loll


----------



## mr hoang

Nvm it didn't realize donuts had two ways of spelling it haha.


----------



## pocketbird

My tears. Great choice, Brad.


----------



## Marakunda

I'm so ****ing anxious.

Going to get a haircut with my mommy doesn't sound too appealing right now, but she won't leave me alone about it. Being a little baby at this point is just sad. I'm so done with this life thing right now.


----------



## Crisigv

This is the earliest I've gotten up on a day I don't work. I don't like it.


----------



## catcharay

Im thinking about my friend from hs who now has a baby. Goodness. In kind of a disbelief. Even tho she wasn't a great friend i somehow feel comfortable around her. If i had to ring her up right now i wouldnt feel frantic w anxiety and it has been years since we last spoke.

a thing i notice is that simple interactions w classmates is really nerve racking for me and i didnt use to feel as pained abt it as i do now. Its so hard 4 me. But thats the consequence i bear for not continually evolving. Every lil effort counts.

and im thinking i hate it when he smokess. These sheets have cigarette odour. Not cool.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Pen

I'm hungry but can I really be bothered to walk downstairs to the kitchen?


----------



## blue2

In a Lonely Place said:


> Spit or swallow?
> 
> :|


I vote swallow and act like nothing happened...


----------



## tea111red

I'm very flawed and need to change.


----------



## Marakunda

Cross dressing, drugs, video games, and girls.


----------



## Euripides

Ah. But I'm not ok.

I'm not.


----------



## mr hoang

My cousin lost his dog last weekend. Got killed by another dog. Can't imagine what he's going through.


----------



## cmed

Sitting here designing a calendar when I see the month of August, then start thinking how funny it would be to write "no fap" in front of it. My client might not find that very funny though.

Too much time on SAS? I think so.


----------



## Marakunda

I thought that coffee would help to wake me up, but it's only made me anxious.
I hate sitting here waiting for a big event like this. Such anxiety.

There will be alcohol there, maybe that will lessen the anxiety.


----------



## PandaBearx

I ate way too many cookies. >~<


----------



## Icy Tulips

I wish I had 5 day weekends and 2 day weekdays.


----------



## Ckg2011

@In a Lonely Place I have done that, gives me the hibby jibbies just thinking about it.


----------



## pleasekillme

I love this new BPA free cup. I've been drinking so much more water this week. wtf is the point to everything again?


----------



## cmed

So, yeah. Stuff.


----------



## derpresion




----------



## probably offline

I'm so bored ;_; ... and I should start studying. Really, I just want hugs and soft things and sounds and stuff.


----------



## Citrine

When people expect some sort of reaction from you and you just blankly stare at them. -_- I don't know how to express myself anymore. That part of my brain...I broked it.


----------



## tea111red

muahahaha!!!


----------



## Violet Romantic

SAS needs a drooling smiley so that I can debate for five minutes about whether or not I should use it and then decide that it would not be in my best interest.

Hey. 

:lol


----------



## diamondheart89

I hate facebook, but am compelled to go check every few months if it really is as bad as I thought it was. It really is. But I know I'll probably go sign on again next month


----------



## herk

the ending of true blood


----------



## Euripides

Ah please, where's your Jesus when there's tap water to be turned into cheap wine? Your local night shop vendor though: goddamn Olympian god incarnate. Although I could do without being offered a sweet from that dirty bowl by the cash register with every purchase. And French hip hop. Any hip hop, really.


----------



## tea111red

I think this foam roller I've had for years is the best $30 I've ever spent.


----------



## thomasjune

I'm thinking about my ex. I miss her so much... plus she owes me money :cry


----------



## tea111red

Sam Elliott's mustache.


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

I feel unusually high off that one-E... Pearl Jam's Sirius station is killing it right now


----------



## probably offline

Phantasmagorical said:


> SAS needs a drooling smiley so that I can debate for five minutes about whether or not I should use it and then decide that it would not be in my best interest.


----------



## laysiaj

I'm thinking I wish I fit in his pocket. 
I want to be in Japan too!

Shout out to @AussiePea


----------



## Violet Romantic

probably offline said:


>


That is much creepier than what I had in mind :lol Thank you


----------



## moloko

If everyone could stop avoiding me that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## tea111red

My inner critic is really starting to harass me.


----------



## NiamhB

I thinking about how much sleep I will need to be able to properly function tomorrow.


----------



## Micronian

I feel angry at everything; at myself, at life, at others. I want to snap and tell everyone what I think about them and hurt everyone's feelings.


----------



## BackToThePast

I wouldn't mind having a very, very long sleep now. Toodaloo *****es.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Paranoia and how it's really affecting me. Personal injustices that aren't my fault. Anxieties that making it hard to breath.


----------



## ravenseldoncat

Tired, but I want to have energy to read more of Henry Esmond.


----------



## coeur_brise

I want to hug you. That's gotta suck. on a sidenote, butter makes everything better.


----------



## TakeOne

I need a friend.


----------



## cosmicslop

i got an email from a former art teacher announcing her plans that she will be doing an art history/sketching tour in france next summer through an agency and thinking about it got me like










what kind of real life waking dream. can i not have my SA and miley cryus never turning twerking into a fad be a part of this dream too?


----------



## tea111red

I feel like an old lady.


----------



## tryingmybest

why are people so cruel and hate filled


----------



## Pompeii

Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## SuperSky

I used the wrong word. I USED THE WRONG WORD. And I can't erase it because the document has been signed. I didn't want to highlight it during the public review of the document, and now it's in there. Forever. IT'S STUCK. For all to read! And it's all my doing!

This is a ridiculous chain of thought but it's the easiest mistake to jump on.
Gaahhhhh.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm thinking nice thoughts. Warm and comforting thoughts, which never happens.


----------



## pierrotlefou

... thinking of a long train ride to a city where I can take the subway, with the sole purpose of taking the subway.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Vagina, Can't seem to get this girl face out of my mind,


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Really nervous for no apparent reason. Hoping I don't get a stomach ache because that seems to happen every time I get stressed out.


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

Birds, man. Birds stress me out more than anything. Bout to smoke or chew if this continues.

(the never-ending cycle of unhealthy coping continues)


----------



## derpresion

when you realise how creepy and scary world actually is and how anything can happen..

when youre creeped out from yourself and it makes you sick

when you dont know whats going on


----------



## Just Lurking

Email from Facebook:

"A lot has happened on Facebook since you last logged in."
_--- (I last logged in yesterday...)_

"Here are some notifications you've missed from your friends." ... "You have 1 new notification."

Durrrrrrrrr


----------



## sad vlad

I hope this chick won't poop on me. I feel like we have something special going on.


----------



## tea111red

Parts of my brain feel like they have shut down.


----------



## diamondheart89

Gotta go change my tampon but too tired from working out. Anybody ever sat there and wondered whether their vagina was leaking or if it was just in their minds?


----------



## probably offline

The only thing that has helped me study lately, is listening to a specific youtube video with rain and jungle sounds. I've been keeping it on for most of the time for the past few days. I've kept it on at night, too. I'm starting to feel like a mix between Gandhi and Tarzan.


----------



## Crisigv

It's 8am right now and I'm so hyper. I love it. I hope work goes by really fast.


----------



## SofaKing

I feared I was too hurt to feel this good again. I'm glad I was so wrong.


----------



## inane

These potstickers are so salty.


----------



## cmed

Having a look through the fb page for my high school's class reunion. Holy hell does time change things


----------



## Dissonance

Couldn't win this time, how odd.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Abanica y falla... Abanica y falla...


----------



## tea111red

Glad I can still recognize the names/abbreviations of amino acids. I'm not completely brain dead yet.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> i should have posted that in show how u're feeling with a picture thread or something but i am uncivilized
> 
> edit : lol


I think you said you don't like when people quote your posts, but that song and line "maybe go to my place and just kick it like Tae Bo" always amused me, lol.....clever.


----------



## tea111red

^Hehe, thank you!


----------



## slyfox

How it would be nice to escape into a fantasy world


----------



## BackToThePast

What do people REALLY think of me, as opposed to what I think people think of me?


----------



## shallpass

Why can't I sleep


----------



## cocooned

People are weak


----------



## Citrine

The fact that we're so close just makes her butchering comments sting oh so much more. Why you always gotta bring me down like dat? *frowny face*


----------



## inane

He hasn't gotten back to me, so having lunch with another friend it is tomorrow.


----------



## Violet Romantic

I know my sleeping schedule has gone down the drain when I look at the clock and casually think, "Oh, is it only 2:00am?"

Gosh. :lol


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

there's an adderall with my name on it... there's no reason, tho....

but it'd make me feel better....


----------



## JustThisGuy

Today: Guardians of the Galaxy, 5 Guys fries, Sin City: A Dame to Kill For, then collapse. 

Happy Day Attempt Activate!


----------



## coeur_brise

JustThisGuy said:


> Today: Guardians of the Galaxy, 5 Guys fries, Sin City: A Dame to Kill For, then collapse.
> 
> Happy Day Attempt Activate!


Whoa. You get to see...... 5 guys menu and French fries?! That is gonna be so awesome. Jealous! Haha. #food . #whatsamovie . #j /k Good luck on your outing.


----------



## tea111red

Well, now Dr. Google is making me wonder if I've been having migraines.....just not the type I typically hear of.


----------



## tea111red

shallpass said:


> Why can't I sleep


Heh, I'm with you!


----------



## HowieDewit

I worry that I worry too much about worrying too much about worrying too much... I think a fuse has finally blown in my head


----------



## diamondheart89

Why don't I ever sleep at the right times?


----------



## coeur_brise

I need to sleep.


----------



## slyfox

I wonder if my neighbors think I'm a drug dealer. I am home most of the time implying I have no job. I go out a lot from 12 am - 4 am to go grocery shopping(thank god for 24 hour grocery stores) or get fast food. So I usually leave only for short periods and late at night. I avoid talking to them when I can. Probably just being paranoid with my social anxiety.


----------



## slyfox

Phantasmagorical said:


> I know my sleeping schedule has gone down the drain when I look at the clock and casually think, "Oh, is it only 2:00am?"
> 
> Gosh. :lol


Sounds like me. I don't usually start considering way too late until I hear the birds singing lol



diamondheart89 said:


> Why don't I ever sleep at the right times?


Have the same problem. My sleep is all over the place. Makes it hard to hold a job or keep appointments.



coeur_brise said:


> I need to sleep.


Ditto. Going back to sleep. Had to set my alarm early to make sure to mail paperwork in time. Wasn't fun when I went to bed at 4 am


----------



## SofaKing

My heart is fluttering in the best way possible. I can't concentrate on anything without also dreaming of a better and happy future. Good, but scaring the fecal matter out of me too.


----------



## laysiaj

^Happy for you babe. But grossed out at the same time. LOL


----------



## Violet Romantic

KyleInSTL said:


> My heart is fluttering in the best way possible. I can't concentrate on anything without also dreaming of a better and happy future. Good, but scaring the fecal matter out of me too.


Gaaah, so cute! :yay

:boogie Go , Kyle! Go, Kyle! :boogie


----------



## slyfox

God I want a pop. Trying to quit pop cold turkey when you drink about a 12 pack case a day is not fun. I know I shouldn't probably quit cold turkey but I have trouble avoiding drinking multiple pops and I've set up a reward system that rewards me for each 24 hrs without pop. If I start getting migraines I'll have to give in and have days where I drink some.


----------



## slyfox

I'm back to spending most of my day on SAS...


----------



## NiamhB

I really want food but I'm to lazy to get up and make food and its to late at night to eat!


----------



## purechaos

I could go ride a roller coaster, go sky diving, base jumping, snowboarding, drive a car at 200 plus mph with not an ounce of fear. These are things I would do. But I can't walk into a grocery store, go to a bar, a party, a college class, or hold a conversation without gut wrenching fear and paranoia. I'm not afraid of Heights, I'm afraid of you. I'm afraid of people, which I'm also afraid that means I'm afraid of myself as well.


----------



## laysiaj

I'm thinking about you.


----------



## SofaKing

laysiaj said:


> I'm thinking about you.


Can you be more specific?


----------



## SofaKing

KyleInSTL said:


> Can you be more specific?


Never mind. I'm guilty of vaguebooking. Cheers, hun.


----------



## cuppy

TigerWScarf said:


> This garlic and honey tea is delicious. Almost like drinking a smooth liquid pizza.


I like garlic, but I don't know if I'd like it in my tea >_<

by the way, how did your post count go down to 7? Did you delete them all?


----------



## tea111red

TigerWScarf said:


> This garlic and honey tea is delicious. Almost like drinking a smooth liquid pizza.


That sounds bizarre. Where did you find this kind of tea? Or did you make it yourself?


----------



## Crisigv

I find it very strange that I am not feeling any kind of emotion right now. Earlier I thought I was sad, but I must be more tired than I thought.


----------



## mr hoang

Some people are so damn selfish. No the world doesn't revolve around you and your problems. Ffs


----------



## slyfox

Less than 10 hrs to go and I'll be at 48 hrs without pop. My girlfriend just tempted me and I almost gave in. She said I should have some so I don't get a headache. Might've taken her advice, but I'm already over halfway through another day.


----------



## cuppy

I think I'll try bangs/fringe again


----------



## SummerRae

sad he'll be leaving in a few days, for months.


----------



## lockS

I really have to work on this assignment for school....like NOW! Aargh procrastination :/ I have about 4 hours till bed time. Ok so where should I begin? Sigh...


----------



## Citrine

Likes to cut people's hair, asian, tends to dress like a boy..and her real name is actually Stephanie.  Why do I feel like...I've been replaced? :um


----------



## karenw

Whilst looking on you tube for music, how it's quite annoying that you have to weed through all cover versions of complete nobodys singing. Theres far too much on there.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I have a masochist living in my mind!


----------



## tea111red

I don't understand why some people find wind chimes relaxing to listen to.


----------



## AceEmoKid

We're reading about major mental disorders such as depression, ocd, anxiety, and self harm in my psych class already. It bugs me. I guess I just don't want to hear about it anymore. I want it to all go away.


----------



## herk

beyonce


----------



## Twinkiesex

Sex and Oreos.

But mostly oreos..


----------



## catcharay

I always feel the same on Monday's but at least I was productive. And today I won't be able to access SAS on my phone cos my data limit has nearly expired  It makes transit time move a lil faster. Maybe it's a good study opportunity.


----------



## cmed

tea111red said:


> I don't understand why some people find wind chimes relaxing to listen to.


They annoy the hell out of me. When I hear one I want to rip it down and chuck it across the street.


----------



## AussiePea

How much I'm not looking forward to mingling with "westerners" again after spending time in Japan.


----------



## diamondheart89

AussiePea said:


> How much I'm not looking forward to mingling with "westerners" again after spending time in Japan.


What, no yellow fever? :um


----------



## cosmicslop

I've seen and heard this man in SF. if you ever hear the sound of someone using an old squeegee very enthusiastically a block away, just know that's him and his violin. I wonder if he'd accept the old violin in my closet as a gift. It's still in good condition.






I can't help but wonder how he became homeless and his whole past though. It's sad.


----------



## probably offline

Walking in on your cat pooping(the cutest thing ever) and trying to casually back out again to give her some privacy.


----------



## Gamaur

probably offline said:


> Walking in on your cat pooping(the cutest thing ever) and trying to casually back out again to give her some privacy.


Lol that made me crack the biggest grin


----------



## cuppy

cuppy said:


> I think I'll try bangs/fringe again


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

I am having an anxiety attack 😵


----------



## karenw

Buying red flip flops online,riveting stuff hey!


----------



## Wirt

i want a kalimba






but i know i'll get bored of it too quickly to spend 50-100 bucks on it..and my thumbs.i dont think theyre conducive to playing kalimbas


----------



## cocooned

VipFuj said:


> i want a kalimba
> 
> but i know i'll get bored of it too quickly to spend 50-100 bucks on it..and my thumbs.i dont think theyre conducive to playing kalimbas


dude that was awesome thanks for the link


----------



## Andras96

Procrastination is fun!


----------



## Wirt

cocooned said:


> dude that was awesome thanks for the link


no problem 

glad to spread the kalimba word


----------



## Nunuc

World War III and nuclear holocaust.


----------



## TryingMara

I feel pathetic and worthless.


----------



## cak

Get me outta here.


----------



## PandaBearx

It does not do to dwell on dreams and forget to live.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*"The last Ninth Circle of Hell is divided into 4 Rounds according to the seriousness of the sin though all residents are frozen in an icy lake. Those who committed more severe sin are deeper within the ice."*

A special consideration for those of you who weren't already frozen enough. "What, he was a hypocrite!? Put him down an extra two metres!"


----------



## cosmicslop

Sometimes you just need to do what you need to do for the sake of your well-being. No regrets.


----------



## probably offline

I'm going to buy these in black










But I need to figure out with a bank how to pay for them in installments(?) because I'm poor ;_;


----------



## Umpalumpa

probably offline said:


> I'm going to buy these in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I need to figure out with a bank how to pay for them in installments(?) because I'm poor ;_;


Tell me about it, I think I will start using Monopoly money in order to buy groceries at the store.
How's your eye sight after the surgery by the way?

----------------------------------

Fever


----------



## Nunuc

People of SAS are more interested in bestiality than Russia vs. Ukraine. :blank


----------



## probably offline

Umpalumpa said:


> Tell me about it, I think I will start using Monopoly money in order to buy groceries at the store.
> How's your eye sight after the surgery by the way?












Oh and that would just be for the frames. I wont be able to afford the actual lenses for a while. Yay.

It's better. Well, the strabismus is. It's probably not good that I keep using my old glasses because I can't afford new ones, though. Or that I'm spending so much time in front of my laptop ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

oh and while trying the glasses on, I took a picture of them to show mom. I just saw it and was horrified at how I looked with a relaxed face. I'm absolutely disgusting. I should not be allowed to take webcam selfies anymore because they are a complete lie.


----------



## Umpalumpa

probably offline said:


> Oh and that would just be for the frames. I wont be able to afford the actual lenses for a while. Yay.
> 
> It's better. Well, the strabismus is. It's probably not good that I keep using my old glasses because I can't afford new ones, though. Or that I'm spending so much time in front of my laptop ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> oh and while trying the glasses on, I took a picture of them to show mom. I just saw it and was horrified at how I looked with a relaxed face. I'm absolutely disgusting. I should not be allowed to take webcam selfies anymore because they are a complete lie.


Trying to get a compliment you sneaky narcissist arent you? 
Ill make it official, We, humen beings, approached a conclusion, regarding to she who is named probably offline, we are voicing it as a one voice, one opinion, united in our strengh and pride. Ehm ehm well....she is pwetty.

Hows my progress with those speeches?


----------



## probably offline

Umpalumpa said:


> Trying to get a compliment you sneaky narcissist arent you?
> Ill make it official, We, humen beings, approached a conclusion, regarding to she who is named probably offline, we are voicing it as a one voice, one opinion, united in our strengh and pride. Ehm ehm well....she is pwetty.
> 
> Hows my progress with those speeches?


No I'm not.

You have no idea idea what I actually look like.


----------



## Umpalumpa

probably offline said:


> No I'm not.
> 
> You have no idea idea what I actually look like.


I was joking....according to the pictures that you posted you are attractive.


----------



## probably offline

Umpalumpa said:


> I was joking....according to the pictures that you posted you are attractive.


I know, but that was the whole point: they are a lie. Today I saw that random photo of myself and remembered how gross I actually look. Reality can really slap you in the face, sometimes.


----------



## lisbeth

Lately I've been beating myself up and saying that I'm in the exact same place as I was this time last year, but actually that's not true at all. I've actually made a lot of progress. I just get so down on myself I can't see the woods for the trees. Things are so, so different from how they were 12 months ago.

All right, so this year I've had more failures than successes, but so what? Every other year I failed worse than that, because I failed even to _try._ My teenage years were a complete void, total isolation, so of course now I just have to play catch-up. I can't expect myself to get it right first time.

I still have bone-crushing general anxiety but I don't let it trick me into avoidance any more. I'm not a hermit any more, I'm not so scared of things any more. I feel the fear and do it anyway. And when you start thinking like that, everything starts to get more possible.

Tonight I was able to look at photos taken over the course of the last year and remember the ex-friends and the events and, for the first time, not feel so awfully sad over them. It really, truly is beginning to feel like it's in the past. I don't know what lies ahead, but it won't be more of the same.


----------



## Umpalumpa

probably offline said:


> I know, but that was the whole point: they are a lie. Today I saw that random photo of myself and remembered how gross I actually look. Reality can really slap you in the face, sometimes.


The only one who is slapping you is yourself.
Oh well, i can give you many "gandalf the wise" positive bs, but i dont feel like it.

Cheer up


----------



## probably offline

Umpalumpa said:


> The only one who is slapping you is yourself.
> Oh well, i can give you many "gandalf the wise" positive bs, but i dont feel like it.
> 
> Cheer up


I didn't ask for any positive bs, so that's more than fine with me.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

It's one thing when the community is crappy, stupidity is just an inevitability, but also the administration?

Now that takes some effort.


----------



## apb4y

That my last post will probably get deleted for the amount of obscene language it contained. Granted, it was a thread about obscene language...


----------



## cmed

As the rice cake with peanut butter fell from my hand and tumbled towards the floor, all I could think was "please don't land peanut butter side down, please don't land peanut butter side down..."

It landed peanut butter side down.


----------



## apb4y

I'm irritated because my browser refused to post and I had to refresh this page.


----------



## moloko

Oh. My. God.

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie just got married! I'm so exciteeeed!!


----------



## TryingMara

Possibility, hope......


----------



## Violet Romantic

TryingMara said:


> Possibility, hope......


Run with it! 

I'm thinking that I am hungry. I have been hungry for at least five hours, but I've been too lazy to make something to eat. :lol


----------



## inane

How does one even ask for a casual sex relationship with someone?

"Hey, I think you're really attractive, and a great person. I'm kind of stressed, and I don't know if you'd be grossed out at the idea or not, but want to have sex? No strings attached or anything, and don't worry about hurting my feelings if you don't want to."


----------



## Ckg2011

I need a drink.


----------



## Crisigv

Three more posts until I'm at 1000 posts. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. I know for sure that I never thought I would post this much.


----------



## slyfox

I'm just wasting money if I get fast food. Fight the urge


----------



## ShatteredGlass

#schoolsucks


----------



## Gamaur

Crisigv said:


> Three more posts until I'm at 1000 posts. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. I know for sure that I never thought I would post this much.


Get. Help.


----------



## Crisigv

Gamaur said:


> Get. Help.


Hehe, yeah


----------



## Gamaur

Crisigv said:


> Hehe, yeah


1 MORE TO GO!


----------



## derpresion

nope wtvs


----------



## TryingMara

Typical SAS nonsense. All of the world's problems are women's fault. Boo hoo.


----------



## Roch

Literally every single object sitting around me started off as a possibly futile idea in someone's head... :um Amazing.


----------



## tea111red

The guy that sang the Baywatch theme died.....ahhh.


----------



## moloko

tea111red said:


> The guy that sang the Baywatch theme died.....ahhh.


Really? 

Well... Here's to him:


----------



## tea111red

moloko said:


> Really?
> 
> Well... Here's to him:


Man, I couldn't keep a straight face looking at that, but, yep... RIP.


----------



## moloko

lol don't feel bad for it...


----------



## low




----------



## purechaos

I had a dream about you falling from the top of a winding staircase a few weeks ago. You were right there at the last step. And then you just fell. But you never hit ground.

The funny thing is you made a decision a week ago in real life to make a change. You jumped. In the dream you didn't scream, you just fell. It's like you said this staircase is a cage so you flew. You're probably a little scared of what now but I know you'll be just fine and happier than ever. I was worried about you after I woke up from that dream, but it hit me moments ago what that dream actually meant. If you're stuck, take a leap. You were stuck....


----------



## SilentLyric

the time to plant a tree is now...

edit: I'm such a dork try-hard. hahaha.


----------



## slyfox

Not sure why I continue to come here aside from boredom. All I seem to do is waste time and make a bunch of pointless posts. There a lot of people I can relate to on this site but I don't really talk to anyone.


----------



## purechaos

slyfox said:


> Not sure why I continue to come here aside from boredom. All I seem to do is waste time and make a bunch of pointless posts. There a lot of people I can relate to on this site but I don't really talk to anyone.


 I feel like that when I wake up in the morning. Hugs to you.


----------



## slyfox

purechaos said:


> I feel like that when I wake up in the morning. Hugs to you.


Thanks :hug I spend way too much time on here lately. I probably need a break again


----------



## slyfox

purechaos said:


> I had a dream about you falling from the top of a winding staircase a few weeks ago. You were right there at the last step. And then you just fell. But you never hit ground.
> 
> The funny thing is you made a decision a week ago in real life to make a change. You jumped. In the dream you didn't scream, you just fell. It's like you said this staircase is a cage so you flew. You're probably a little scared of what now but I know you'll be just fine and happier than ever. I was worried about you after I woke up from that dream, but it hit me moments ago what that dream actually meant. If you're stuck, take a leap. You were stuck....


Very nice. I liked it.


----------



## slyfox

moloko said:


> Really?
> 
> Well... Here's to him:


Brings back childhood memories. I was a weird child who watched Baywatch for the story lol

R.I.P.


----------



## Violet Romantic

Aruba, Jamaica. Ooooh, I wanna take you to Bermuda, Bahama. Come on pretty mama. Key Largo, Montego. Baby, why don't we go? Jamaica!


----------



## slyfox

Things are seeming slow tonight


----------



## slyfox

I still let things from 10+ years ago bother me. I must seem ridiculous


----------



## tea111red

Haha, amusing...


----------



## purechaos

moloko said:


> Current SAS trolls are so ****ing boring. So obvious and lacking creativity... New ones please, something interesting this time.


 is there a list? Am I on it?


----------



## pocketbird

If I get another "I don't like it" ...there will go my inspiration. It's not like I can read your minds or anything.


----------



## purechaos

pocketbird said:


> If I get another "I don't like it" ...there will go my inspiration. It's not like I can read your minds or anything


I love it, whatever it... Is


----------



## EndlessBlu

There's a girl at work who I think has been flirting with me. Actually, I'm not sure if she's flirting or just being reeeally nice. I don't know how I feel about her though... and most of the time when she talks to me I act really shy and struggle to organize my thoughts into coherent speech... but maybe she finds that cute?? I DON'T KNOW ARRGADGAGHHH!!!!!11!! This type of thing NEVER happens to me.


----------



## Marko3

is 5:27am 

hmm.. why cant i go to bed earlier lately?

someone plz slap me through internet and send me to bed!


----------



## purechaos

Marko3 said:


> is 5:27am
> 
> hmm.. why cant i go to bed earlier lately?
> 
> someone plz slap me through internet and send me to bed!


 me too!  screw you insomnia I need magic sandman dust


----------



## Marko3

purechaos said:


> me too!  screw you insomnia I need magic sandman dust


thanks for makin me a bit more active on sas again... i accumulated lots of new posts tonite.. hehe


----------



## beli mawr

Why is it that I have to feel that I must please everyone? It causes me stress, makes me sick, and yet every time I think of myself I feel guilty and that I'm letting someone else down. In the end, I always end up unhappy, yet I do it again and again.


----------



## Roberto

A series of expletives that make sense only to me.


----------



## cuppy

I wanted to wait until he messaged me first, but I sent a message anyway and he replied unenthusiastically and I replied but didn't know what else to say and "✓Seen" and he logged off :c Maybe I should just go ahead and delete my facebook page again.


----------



## cak

I'm so sick of forgetting things. WHAT IF I FORGET SOMETHING THAT IS IMPORTANT.


----------



## AngelClare

I'm afraid the shirt I'm wearing is too tight. It's one of those Lacoste polos. It fit perfectly when I bought it. Did it shrink in dry cleaners?

I'm going to be self-conscious about this all day.

Oh, I also almost got into an accident this morning. It was my fault and the other driver gave me a what's-wrong-with-you look.


----------



## SofaKing

Ah Brooks...I get it.

" I have trouble sleepin' at night. I have bad dreams like I'm falling. I wake up scared. Sometimes it takes me a while to remember where I am. Maybe I should get me a gun and rob the Foodway so they'd send me home. I could shoot the manager while I was at it, sort of like a bonus. I guess I'm too old for that sort of nonsense any more. I don't like it here. I'm tired of being afraid all the time. I've decided not to stay. I doubt they'll kick up any fuss. Not for an old crook like me."


----------



## coeur_brise

You have a lot to offer. FOR real. don't take after me and whatever weirdness, weird habits. You're better than that. don't feel all inhibited and self-conscious (like me). Oh and hey, what's up Mr. Mojo rising? (using this thread as a say what you want to say to people but too afraid to say, k rant over).


----------



## purechaos

Look brain, 

I don't appreciate only sleeping for 2 hours, only to be tired all day. I come home from work hoping to fall out for a good sleep. But no as soon as the sun sets you wanna act like you actually slept last night. So the cycle seems to continue. I prefer to feel awake at work and not like a zombie. You better change your tune or you'll be replaced. 

End of file..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I think it's time to find a new hifi store to visit without bumping into random people I know and now also it seems to avoid getting patently checked out by one of the counter attendants. It makes me feel uncomfortable because it's a different situation for guys who aren't interested, but for the girl, I think they assume that if they're half decent looking that it's the guy's job to make a move and pursue them or something. 

First world male problems. :|


----------



## SuperSky

I would be honored to be Wabbajacked by you, your grace.
Wabbajack, wabbajack, wabbajack!!!


----------



## slyfox

Just smelled some weird smell in the room and then it was gone. Maybe like perfume or flowers. Went too quick. Can't tell for sure if any of it lingers. weird


----------



## beli mawr

A coworker invited me out on his boat... I want to bring my camera but can't decide if I should bring my digital or go old school with my SLR.


----------



## TryingMara

Kei Nishikori, I love you.


----------



## Lone Drifter

Usability Testing will offer me additional control over the evaluation by giving participants specific set tasks to follow. This in turn can deliver a more focussed feedback centred around the questions asked in question 1 (a) which represent actions that I want tested.


----------



## Kanova

Unusually pissed today and a little irritable.


----------



## Charmeleon

Just got a pop up that said someone was requesting to chat, not sure if it's like an ad or something or someone actually wants to chat with me lol. This is the second time, oh and I'm using my phone btw.

Edit : I think its an ad or some crap


----------



## cuppy

I dreamed that I had to chat with a couple people online as some assignment. I told my person that I have very low self-esteem, and he told me I need to go to therapy. Never have my dreams been so specific. :?


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Mmm, I think my mom is blending an avocado smoothie right now.


----------



## coeur_brise

In a Lonely Place said:


> Nobody goes peacefully, it's nothing but agony plastered on the faces of the dead.


I dunno, sometimes they seem quite at peace like they're in a long sleep.

I had a dream today where I was waiting with my friend outside, then an old man sitting in the passenger's seat of a truck drives by and yells, "F*ucker!" Without missing a beat, my friends goes, "He loves you." I had to laugh, even though it was a dream. Probably didn't direct it at me, but how would my subconscious know?


----------



## diamondheart89

My body is one giant ache.


----------



## BackToThePast

I think my online friend of 6 years is a sociopath, and I'm strangely okay with that.


----------



## tea111red

ARGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purechaos

tea111red said:


> ARGH!!!!!!!!!


Same page


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Feeling hungry - but dinner is still a little while away. Hopefully my hunger stays instead of progressing to feeling hungry but having no appetite.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Geeze! What time do you have dinner at?!


Well the time ranges from like 6:30 - 8PM usually.. haha


----------



## slyfox

I need to get off this site and get working on things


----------



## cmed

The mods here seem to be very selective of which users they choose to enforce the rules with.


----------



## moloko

cmed said:


> The mods here seem to be very selective of which users they choose to enforce the rules with.


You've the "post of the week" award. Here's a plaque.


----------



## cmed

moloko said:


> You've the "post of the week" award. Here's a plaque.












I'm going to hang it above my desk.


----------



## moloko

On*E* so annoying thing I do is forget to put the verbs when I say "I don't something". That was obviously meant to be "you've won". I suck at english.


----------



## TryingMara

moloko said:


> On so annoying thing I do is forget to put the verbs when I say "I don't something". That was obviously meant to be "you've won". I suck at english.


Ha, I read that post and didn't even realize "won" was omitted until I read your second post and looked back. Everyone leaves out words when typing.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My confidence is slipping and the excitement is being replaced with nervousness. I can do this, I can do this. Going to try and stay positive this time.


----------



## calichick

Bachelor in Paradise is hands down one of the sh*ttiest reality shows I have ever watched and yet I have not missed an episode.

#DamnYouBachelor


----------



## derpresion

y do i allways hv to say wrong things at wrong places nd wrong timings, just y..

way to poop everything

-__-


----------



## coeur_brise

So the pizza box today read instructions to take pic of pizza and remember to post it on instagram @ XY Pizza place. My bff goes, "We should take obscene pictures of ourselves with pizza covering our genitals. How do you feel about pizza covering your vajayjay?" My response was: :blank ..Reads off the box, "don't forget to include hashtag pizzapics" and then more :blank 

in other news, I'm feeling a bit anti-social today.


----------



## tea111red

Everything's ruined.


----------



## purechaos

How does one stutter typing? I dunno but I just did. 

And and.....


----------



## PlayerOffGames

coeur_brise said:


> I'm feeling a bit anti-social today.


:squeeze


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tea111red said:


> Everything's ruined.


thats the way the cookie crumbles


----------



## PlayerOffGames

purechaos said:


> I dunno but I just did.


youre lying! :b


----------



## purechaos

inna sense said:


> youre lying! :b


In another thread!


----------



## Marakunda

If people can make me feel this ****ty without me even being around them, what chance do I have?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

purechaos said:


> In another thread!


i need proof!


----------



## Potato Girl

Kind of wanna stop existing for a while. Not die just .. stop.


----------



## SuperSky

tea111red said:


> Everything's ruined.


Skip to 2:37


----------



## purechaos

inna sense said:


> i need proof!


Lol.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1172674


----------



## purechaos

cmed said:


> The mods here seem to be very selective of which users they choose to enforce the rules with.


 I thought I was at work


----------



## PlayerOffGames

purechaos said:


> Lol.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1172674


a daytime zombie!...i know exactly what you mean.


----------



## karenw

I'm sleepy after 4 hours work, it's a disgrace let me tell you. I will sleep shortly ahem. (food first).


----------



## probably offline

I want to like someone who likes me back.


----------



## janely23

thinking of what to do this weekend


----------



## crimeclub

TigerWScarf said:


> I wish I had extra taste buds on my fingertips.


That would significantly cut down on masturbation for guys.


----------



## blue2

crimeclub said:


> That would significantly cut down on masturbation for guys.


 :teeth...or dramatically increase sales of strawberry jam ..


----------



## karenw

The song for my joining date of SAS is called Bent. Ummm, I like it LOL


----------



## lockS

I should be working on school, but hey let's just waste all day by doing nothing...just like every day of my life -.-


----------



## Citrine

I...just locked myself out of my car. Awesome.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*Should I get the new Apple watch. And if so what band to go with it.*


----------



## purechaos




----------



## icantevencreateanusername

My maths teacher hates me for no apparent reason. Great. 😒


----------



## diamondheart89

Gimme tea. TEAAAAAA.


----------



## SofaKing

Wanting something from the depth of your soul may not be enough to get it.


----------



## BackToThePast

Fritos for dinner is the worst decision I've made this entire week.


----------



## Elad

winter crawling away, summer rolling in

only need a single blanket tonight, feels good man


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I have really lost my motivation. Bleh. Why am I doing this anymore?
I wish I was in a field I actually liked.


----------



## cmed

Pot: now decriminalized in Philly










It's fate. It was fate all along.


----------



## diamondheart89

KyleInSTL said:


> Wanting something from the depth of your soul may not be enough to get it.


Tell me about it. I still have no tea.


----------



## SofaKing

diamondheart89 said:


> Tell me about it. I still have no tea.


Lol...yes...it is possible to want tea that much. I wish you the best in acquiring your tea.


----------



## tea111red

I'd like to just be gone all day and then come home, unwind for a bit and sleep. As soon as I approach where I live it's like approaching a dark, dreary cave or something. I hate being at home....it's dreadful.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't think I agree with the phrase "There's a first time for everything." I am not meant to experience certain things. I guess my brain is too messed up. I won't allow myself to be happy, no matter how much I want it.


----------



## moloko

Sometimes I hate this site so much... but I don't want to say anything because then I'll look like a dick. I want to, but I won't.

edit: Dick isn't censored? Wow SAS! Slow clap.

edit: dick dick dick i'm 6 years old. dick.


----------



## moloko

Dick.

edit: waaait... not you! :lol

Let's just say I hate people putting down others for what they say or do. That's one of the causes of social anxiety, but I admit I don't know much about it.


----------



## moloko

I lol'd.


----------



## crimeclub




----------



## psychotoxic

[compulsive negativity for the sake of compulsive negativity]


----------



## SofaKing

It would seem that coping with reality isn't in the cards tonight.


----------



## SofaKing

Shawshank Redemption is on again...favorite move. 

Either get busy living or get busy dying. 

So true, so true...


----------



## DreamAway

I think I might start banging dope again and become a reclusive artist in the hills, with my two dogs, a pet goat, 10 chickens and two highland cattle.


----------



## SofaKing

1) I cared about myself
2) I can't find someone to care about me
3) I don't care about me, anymore


----------



## moloko

Trololol!!


----------



## Crisigv

I really don't want to be home in my room on a Friday night.


----------



## inane

I feel so wary. The second door of my apartment keeps shaking as if someone is trying to open it, and yet, that feels kind of ridiculous to me so now I'm just sitting here staring at it (and feeling ready to scream and flee).


----------



## derpresion

hm just realised i will never hv friends


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the mind's deception, if you living every sign's a lesson 
there's no answer we just find the question 
it's a cycle with diciples the arrival of the chosen one 
frozen tongues, need the passion of the golden sun 
wanna heal but it's taking a while 
in the depths of my mysery faking a smile 
i was longing for life, i was the song in the night 
now there's light so ill conquer the fight


----------



## crimeclub

Shy girls are so damn cute... 

A girl resorting to possibly the most adorable response ever: Looking down at her shoes with a smile. I'm not just talking about girls I find attractive, when any girl shows signs of shyness I immediately want to cuddle with her.


----------



## spititout

really should be studying right now. do it in a sec.


----------



## SofaKing

"I find I'm so excited, I can barely sit still or hold a thought in my head. I think it's the excitement only a free man can feel, a free man at the start of a long journey whose conclusion is uncertain. I hope I can make it across the border. I hope to see my friend and shake his hand. I hope the Pacific is as blue as it has been in my dreams. I hope."

I can't wait to see her...


----------



## derpresion

i just cannot do the talking >< at first its kinda ok n then suddenly sa! n just blah >< also idk y do i even talk to some ppl either ><


----------



## cmed

Want to go see a movie tonight but everything out right now seems unappealing. Do movies suck these days or have I become that difficult to impress? 

Comedies are the worst. They seem like they all follow the same cookie cutter template.


----------



## slyfox

I really need to make changes in my life or failure is all I'll ever know


----------



## coeur_brise

Is it just me or do people really care? It's hard to tell sometimes. If they don't, it's baffling trying to tell at which point they decided to not care, or don't care to care. Or maybe I'm just not seeing that they care. think I just need to go sit on an egg.


----------



## musiclover55

I hate calculus


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

Why can't my skin be as smooth and pretty as theirs? Why? Why? Why?  



And why do they need to comment and talk about my ugliness behind my back?


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*I need 2 download new music*


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

Oh
Wonderful

Exams


Tomorrow



I'm gonna end up failing if



I don't move


----------



## pocketbird

I feel so empty inside.


----------



## lisbeth

It's so weird looking at stuff I wrote last summer. My concerns were so different. If you had told me about some of the things that have happened since, I would never have believed you.


----------



## coeur_brise

maybe I'm just wanting attention so bad lately, feeling unsexy, unwanted. If that's the case, then maybe I should be thinking about other things. Probably food. those bacon mac and cheese Lays are pretty good. I wonder who will win. Definitely not the crappucino chips. Cappucino and potatoes = :no

more random thoughts, scrolling through social media site. "John Peterson": brother's friend. Oh he was that really cute guy when I was a teenager who made somewhat crass comments about how girls of certain ethnicity "taste" in bed and.. Oh! he's got a kid now. With a girl from a similar ethnicity. And they made a cute baby. guess he still has the same taste in women. He looks like Clark Kent, literally.

I should stop talking and start listening.


----------



## Elixer

I'm gonna enjoy the hell out of this thread. Why the hell am I still awake? Am I gonna get a good night's sleep tonight? After this post I'm gonna try to clock out again. The possibility of success might be the only boundary I have left between living and being dead. This terrifies me, and time moves too damn fast for me to keep up with it any longer.


----------



## Tu Cielo

How much I wish I hadn't gone back a page by accident, haha. I'm thinking about how much you truly need others to help change your perspective on life. Not that you can't do it on your own, it just helps to have another who has a more objective viewpoint. I'm wishing that I could talk to an old acquaintance of mine who really helped change my perception of my daily life. Although they were only in my life for a very brief period of time, they managed to influence me in a tremendous way. They helped me out of a rut without even realizing it. Having another person to talk to who relates to me in so many ways truly convinced me that I wasn't alone and that there was someone who could help me to understand what I was going through. It was refreshing and liberating. Although they may not have had the same experience with me (and probably forgotten about me), I hope to one day talk to them again, at least to find out if their philosophy has changed their life, or perhaps, if they have found some other means to improve their perspective. It's funny how even the people who only appear for a short a period of time in your life can make the biggest impact.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm so excited, I can barely think straight. It's moments like this that justify pushing onward despite urges to give up when things seem hopeless.


----------



## Elad

full tank of petrol, window down, listening to a university class project radio station

good time to be in nz


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

I'm over. I'm gonna flunk today's test.


----------



## probably offline

I hate loud people. I wish everyone could just be soft. Move slowly and speak softly. I don't like hard people. I want the world to feel like cotton.


----------



## Andras96

I truly suck.


----------



## crimeclub

Some users just make my day, like when a user has a pretty dominant personality trait that makes him/her a more distinct presence. I can always rely on certain users to say something funny, insightful, or pleasant.


----------



## moloko

crimeclub said:


> Some users just make my day, like when a user has a pretty dominant personality trait that makes him/her a more distinct presence. I can always rely on certain users to say something funny, insightful, or pleasant.


Yep!  :yes


----------



## Elad

i'm so ****ing poverty right now, trying to bake some sweet poato but realized my peeler is right at the bottom of the dishes i've been avoiding

next problem i encounter is forgetting i dont even have any oven trays, have had to turn some flimsy rubber muffin tray upside down and balance the potatoes on them, inside an oven that was here when i moved in and looks like it comes with free ebola from the 60s

where there is a will they is a way, and nothing gives me will like food does


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Is it even really possible to form connections/make friends when you're not really interested in anything? I don't think it is. It kind of forms a circle where you're stuck in this unhealthy place and you should probably try and reach out to people, but you can't really because most people have a few things they're really interested in that they want to talk about.

Maybe some people don't? Like they just kind of exist, and most of their conversations involve small talk, and maybe they go out at the weekend and... I dunno. I have nothing against that I guess, but by god is that kind of surface level stuff boring to me. 

And I don't even engage in small talk/go out. The only criteria I meet is existing. I guess what I'm trying to say is I find myself really ****ing boring. 

I could completely understand why no one would ever want to get to know me. There isn't really anything to get to know anymore.

I wouldn't even know how to start a conversation with someone anymore really. It would just trail off awkwardly when it gets past vague stuff. I have nothing much to say about anything.

I feel like most people who are like that, are probably pretty content. I guess I'm like that one robot that wants to be Human.




I also can't stand it when people shout. There's this mum down the road that's always shouting at her children when I open my window, almost every time. Sometimes the dad too, but mostly the mum.

My mum often ends up shouting at my brother, because he won't listen and he has such a loud voice. Ugh, it really bothers me. In an almost aspegers-symptomatic type way. I just end up wanting to curl into a ball.

I love my brother but jesus, sometimes when he's being particularly loud he'll come into my room. And not really say anything just like, he needs to make his presence known every now and then or something. TANYA HEY.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

probably offline said:


> I hate loud people. I wish everyone could just be soft. Move slowly and speak softly. I don't like hard people. I want the world to feel like cotton.


Yeah, I know how you feel. Well I'm not too bothered about moving, but the loudness. Ugh, lower your voice pleaaaase.


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> Is it even really possible to form connections/make friends when you're not really interested in anything? I don't think it is. It kind of forms a circle where you're stuck in this unhealthy place and you should probably try and reach out to people, but you can't really because most people have a few things they're really interested in that they want to talk about.
> 
> Maybe some people don't? Like they just kind of exist, and most of their conversations involve small talk, and maybe they go out at the weekend and... I dunno. I have nothing against that I guess, but by god is that kind of surface level stuff boring to me.
> 
> And I don't even engage in small talk/go out. The only criteria I meet is existing. I guess what I'm trying to say is I find myself really ****ing boring.
> 
> I could completely understand why no one would ever want to get to know me. There isn't really anything to get to know anymore.
> 
> I wouldn't even know how to start a conversation with someone anymore really. It would just trail off awkwardly when it gets past vague stuff. I have nothing much to say about anything.
> 
> I feel like most people who are like that, are probably pretty content. I guess I'm like that one robot that wants to be Human.


In my opinion having a few shared interests ends up being a pretty ancillary part of having friends. Of course common ground helps _start_ the friendship, but at least in my case talking about the same couple shared interests isn't what sustains anything. My best friend and I met almost 15 years ago because we both liked Radiohead, we rarely talk about Radiohead, it just so happened that we ended up having compatible personalities after that conversation. Similar stories with my other friends, and relationships for that matter. I dated a girl for almost 4 years and that relationship literally started because we realized we were both major homebodies, but it sustained that long because we by chance ended up enjoying being homebodies _together_ (If only relationships were all about just wanting to stay in-doors together...) And I'm also pretty boring by conventional standards: Homebody, SA keeps me inhibited, being a fairly serious person is my default mode, I talk less than the average person, and I'm not productive at all with my spare time. It's just all about that solution we all know and love:

"Just get out there and meet people! "


----------



## pocketbird

James McAvoy on The Graham Show <3


----------



## catcharay

I want a big cuddly dog. It can get quiet here..


----------



## slyfox

It would be nice to go rock collecting today. I don't feel like driving far to one of the places I know I will find something good though. Also my back would probably cause me immense pain after only a short bit.


----------



## Kind Of

"Yeah, you like it when I ping you?"

People here are weird.


----------



## Elad

when i moved into this place months ago i had my mom helping me bring stuff over, during which time shes outside and gets talking to my new neighbour. only problem is my mom says way too many things that just arent necessary, such as "yeah my son is moving in right now, yeah you probably wont see him much because he has social anxiety"

i'm just sitting inside hearing this like










mom i freakin love you but for ****s sake you're killing me out here

my neighbours are some zimbabwean family and every time we're passing by or saying hey its just really uncomfortable, blatantly so, because they think i'm some shut in weirdo, WHICH is only partially true.


----------



## pocketbird

why does missing a person hurt so much. i'm resisting to look at his twitter,. but it hurts i just want to know he's ok even though i already know he's more than ok.



Elad said:


> when i moved into this place months ago i had my mom helping me bring stuff over, during which time shes outside and gets talking to my new neighbour. only problem is my mom says way too many things that just arent necessary, such as "yeah my son is moving in right now, yeah you probably wont see him much because he has social anxiety"
> 
> i'm just sitting inside hearing this like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom i freakin love you but for ****s sake you're killing me out here
> 
> my neighbours are some zimbabwean family and every time we're passing by or saying hey its just really uncomfortable, blatantly so, because they think i'm some shut in weirdo, WHICH is only partially true.


my mother is the same way. she tells people, "oh, she's scared of people. all she does is hide in her room!" i've learned to ignore it even though it's a bit annoying.


----------



## purechaos

Snowboarding


----------



## crimeclub

Elad said:


> when i moved into this place months ago i had my mom helping me bring stuff over, during which time shes outside and gets talking to my new neighbour. only problem is my mom says way too many things that just arent necessary, such as *"yeah my son is moving in right now, yeah you probably wont see him much because he has social anxiety"*
> 
> i'm just sitting inside hearing this like


Hahaha that's unfortunate, way to hook you up with a good first impression.


----------



## tea111red

I hate making phone calls and leaving messages, esp. when I've got a lot I need to say/ask. I sound like a big ol' rambling mess. I think being aware of this makes my voice get on the verge of cracking, too, lololol.


----------



## crimeclub

tea111red said:


> I hate making phone calls and leaving messages, esp. when I've got a lot I need to say/ask. I sound like a big ol' rambling mess. I think being aware of this makes my voice get on the verge of cracking, too, lololol.


I usually collect my thoughts for a bit beforehand, and if it's a more high pressure phone call and I reach the voice mail I'll even hang up, go over what I'm going to say then call back to leave the message, I feel a little silly doing that but messages are a one take deal and if I get flustered and mess up at some point they won't have to restart the message over and have to rehear "...Anyway I needed to tell you one more thing- .......uhhh what was it... uhhh haha welllllll...hmm...... Oh yeah the address is-" all over again just to get info like a number or address or whatever.


----------



## herk

i need something major to change soon or im going to lose my mind


----------



## tea111red

crimeclub said:


> I usually collect my thoughts for a bit beforehand, and if it's a more high pressure phone call and I reach the voice mail I'll even hang up, go over what I'm going to say then call back to leave the message, I feel a little silly doing that but messages are a one take deal and if I get flustered and mess up at some point they won't have to restart the message over and have to rehear "...Anyway I needed to tell you one more thing- .......uhhh what was it... uhhh haha welllllll...hmm...... Oh yeah the address is-" all over again just to get info like a number or address or whatever.


Haha, I usually take a min. or two to collect my thoughts, but I feel like if I do it too much, I'll get too anxious and want to back out of making the call. I guess I should probably google how to transition from topic to topic more smoothly.

The place I called was some counseling service and I mentioned wanting help for anxiety/stress, so hopefully the woman is understanding of my rambling/unorganized message, lol.


----------



## SofaKing

Don't throw up...don't throw up...stop thinking about throwing up....don't throw up...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"Listen Harry you're going to go to Hogwarts and do spells and **** and you're gonna be ****ing pleased about it."

"I don't want to do your ****ing spells you basket-case"

"Hagrid yeh pushing me over the ****ing line"

"No I'm not you are a wizard. You're gonna go to Hogwarts, you're gonna do spells. You'll get a ****ing owl, it'll deliver your mail. Deal with it."

"I'm gonna ****ing put my dick in the owl."

"I did that when I was younger. That was a bad move. You are a wizard."

"I'm a what?"

"You're a wizard Harry for ****s sake listen to me."

"Hagrid I've been through this I don't give a bloody **** what you think."

"I'll ****ing gnaw your arm off Hagrid."


----------



## derpresion

in that place again


----------



## crimeclub

2 hours down-time: blanket, couch, snacks, Netflix.


----------



## TryingMara

I know you mean well, but you tend to make things worse.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

waist cinching


----------



## slyfox

No! No! for the love of god no!


----------



## LoneLioness

That was amusing :twisted


----------



## cmed

Holy crap, I can hear my neighbors upstairs talking with perfect clarity. That must mean they can hear all the psychotic things I say out loud throughout the day. Cool.


----------



## Equity

Low hanging fruit again :no


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*I had to free-up 5.8gb on my iPhone for iOS 8.0.
There are a few nice changes to the OS, but was it worth me copying all my pics/vids/music to iMac to free up space? Finally finished the update and copied al the data (pics/vids/music) back to my phone. What a process.

The question I am wondering- Was it worth it?*


----------



## Crisigv

My cat is usually so scared of everything, so when I see him playing and acting like a kitten, it really warms my heart.


----------



## BackToThePast

My eyes are as dry as the Sahara.


----------



## TenYears

My therapist told me that none of these things define who I am:

I have Borderline Personality Disorder
and PTSD
and SAD
and GAD
and agoraphobia with panic attacks
and I'm bipolar II
and I have Major Depressive Disorder
and I'm a recovering alcoholic and drug addict
I dissociate
I've been self-harming since I was 15, and I still do it
and I have a fear of intimacy
and no friends irl
and a dead-end job
I'm a college dropout
I survived Catholic school
I survived years of abuse when I was a kid
I stutter sometimes
I've been divorced twice
I'm codependent
I have serious abandonment issues
I've had six suicide attempts, and I actually died once
I've been institutionalized ten (10) times
I've had more psychiatrists than I can remember
My family has given up on me
My self-image is ****, I have no self-confidence, at all

I say bull****. All of this defines me. All of it made me who I am. Dear God I'm one messed up, dysfunctional, twisted, crazy person. I hope I get hit by a truck. I hope it's over soon.


----------



## moloko

Feeling like leaving this site again.

Knowing I won't be able to. :\


----------



## EcoProg

Feeling really bad, but a sandwich and some soda makes it all good. While my big dream is to become fit. It's like a hole I dig myself deeper and deeper in.


----------



## Marko3

got me new desktop pc.. yeeeay...! ...need to clean my desk first..

I'm still XP.... will windows 8 sukk? ...


----------



## slyfox

I suck at trying to type fast, at least when it isn't coming from my head


----------



## pocketbird

Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I am a tiny bit worried about how my joints always crack. I'm a teen, not an elderly person. I guess it's normal - maybe?


----------



## AussiePea

Coincidence said:


> "Fashion is inspired by youth and nostalgia and draws inspiration from the
> best of the past." - Lana Del Rey
> 
> Yesss! i like that..
> 
> God, how much i am obsessed with the beauty of the past. everything, but not when it comes to what men used to wear/do to themselves int his era like in this picture lol .obviously, so much difference.


I really can't get enough of these styles, and also Lana Del Rey...

I'm thinking I need sleep for this wedding and that God help them if I'm forced to dance.


----------



## Equity

moloko said:


> Feeling like leaving this site again.
> 
> Knowing I won't be able to. :\


I've been afraid to move to a different forum where I don't think I will be accepted in the long term, but I think any future problems are worth it, logic-wise anyway. I hate the feeling that I have where I think some place or someone isn't worth it any longer. Everything is going to go wrong or I can't handle the negative things that are going to come my way. This isn't living. I want to accept the dead ends, backtrack be fine, like a kid again, curious and open. I just always feel now that the whole maze is going to explode if I try to travel through. I want to get over some of these bad feels coming from the past. That's my personal predicament anyway.



Coincidence said:


>


Rebloggin this


----------



## KittenGoneWild

I'm thinking about making fried chicken even though I know I shouldn't.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> yes, our home is like that . but no one annoys, and almost no one talks to me either. it's just depressing and silent.


(I didn't quote all of the post because I understand about wanting to delete posts later on, lol, but left enough for you to get an idea of what post I'm quoting)

Aw, I can understand the feeling(s) of wanting to talk to interact w/ others "like a human." I don't mind you quoting my post and expressing your thoughts. You didn't come across as rude to me, either.

About your vision.......what do you see? Just lots of blurriness or are you seeing weird flashes/shapes/dots/lines or...? I worry about this kind of thing, too. I sometimes see weird silver flashes and squiggly lines. It sucks to age. 

Can you learn to drive in a remote area or something so you will feel less anxious about "causing disasters"?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

i need inspiration.. everything just seems so dull and blah to me right now.


----------



## Elad

i feel like i could be happy living on a plot of land near a beach in a tent, so long as there is a lot of sun and i enjoy the people around me

older i get the less i feel the need for material things, i mean dont get me wrong, having new stuff and feeling fresh is a good feeling, but its extremely fleeting and pales in comparison to how good people/friends enrich your life 

brb still going to buy **** i cant afford anyway


----------



## Fat Man

THAT'S IT, I can't take the loneliness anymore!!


----------



## slyfox

Wish we'd just get this over with. Don't feel up to it and hate having to wait


----------



## Alone75

I'm thinking it'd be a bad idea to get drunk alone in my room again tonight...


----------



## Neo1234

I cant type what I'm thinkin


----------



## moloko

This sucks man.


----------



## Neo1234

lol


----------



## scintilla

moloko said:


> This sucks man.


:rub


----------



## coeur_brise

About ten people walked into this place, and I'm starting to feel intensely phobic, people phobic. Phone is distraction. must distract.


----------



## shallpass

I think certain people find me weird or don't like me. I wish I wasn't so awkward and quiet


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> Thanks!  =) , and sorry cuz I didn't reply quickly. I am a bit patient and boring.;D
> 
> well. i wrote a little bit long post about the eyes/vision but i said..that would be depressing , so short story is , i had an accident when i was 8. it affected my vision AFTER they had to inject me many times in the eye to prevent/stop something and get rid of it. if they didn't do that , i would be completely blind." they said so".
> now i don't visit eye doctors anymore no matter what and i don't really like or trust them. but i can say my vision is ok and i live completely normal. but i can't judge distances very well. and i only start to see things/colors/blurry when i spend a lot of time infront of the screen." i guess this happens to everyone" so i can say my life is normal. but.. i have one problem. it's the fear fear of losing sight and it controls my life.. and all my overacting problems/ not being mature and other problems at home it's because of this reason. especially when i complain about my vision and at the same time i refuse when they tell me let's go to the doctor, and everytime they become angry because of that ,cuz they don't know what i want exactly "and they have the right to do that " so i stopped talking about this thing again with them.
> 
> actually, it's not exactly about learning how to drive. i just need enough time to know if i can deal with certain things or no . i mean i need to know if i just need practice/time or i will never able to drive and that's it. and no one gave me enough time to decide. i can just drive myself and decide , and i did it a few times in the past, but now i'm mature and i'd feel guilty lol because i don't trust myself enough. and it's not about confidence/anxiety no.


Hey, it's no problem. 

I see about your vision (no pun intended). While my condition is not nearly as bad as yours (I'm nearsighted), I understand about being afraid of losing your eyesight. The thought crosses my mind from time to time (I've had relatives that have ended up losing their vision). You really realize how important eyesight is when it's compromised and how it's a gift (especially if it's good!), really.

Yeah, I think I understand a bit what you are feeling. I always felt uncomfortable driving w/ my mom when I had to learn to drive and didn't feel like I could be as fully aware as I wanted to be due to nervousness (I know you said it's not about that for you, but I'm just saying for me). She definitely could be impatient and that put me on edge. I think I became a better driver when I was finally able to drive by myself due to not having hear her criticisms and feel her "aura" (I don't know how else to describe it, lol) of judgment.

Hopefully you can find the courage to tell your family your wants and can become comfortable enough to drive one day (that is, if you decide you want to). Good luck!


----------



## purechaos

I can't seem to translate my thoughts and feelings into words on most things and subjects... This baffles me.... When words escape through my mouth I'm left feeling dissatisfied with what I just said because I don't feel it fits the full thought or feelings in my head...or its the complete opposite and I'm left wondering why I just said that. 

It's as if I'm in a foreign language in my head


----------



## Citrine

Just found out I'm signed up for a bike tour. So, like...why is it that I'm the only one that didn't know this? Da hec?!


----------



## BackToThePast

To sign up for free harmonica lessons or not to sign up; that is the question.


----------



## Elad

i think i am the result of the family with the ugliest genetics in human history becoming stranded on a island causing generations of inbreeding to create the ugliest creature the world has ever seen


----------



## Citrine

waerdd said:


> To sign up for free harmonica lessons or not to sign up; that is the question.


omg can I take your place if you don't want to? Someone bought me a set of harmonicas for my birthday, but I have no idea how to go about learning them. Sounds like it would be fun. I think you should :b.


----------



## BackToThePast

Citrine said:


> omg can I take your place if you don't want to? Someone bought me a set of harmonicas for my birthday, but I have no idea how to go about learning them. Sounds like it would be fun. I think you should :b.


Welp...I just signed up. Lessons occur twice a month. I'll let you know what I learned, if you'd like.


----------



## derpresion

Why youre not first one who have tried to kill me =S also youre bizarree!


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm always outside so very late these days, like I am right now. Anywhere outside is my new home. I'd feel more comfortable laying down near a trash can on the wharf where all the smelly sea lions sun bathe than in this house.


----------



## coeur_brise

I see those rainbows and I need them in my life. I need a lot of stuff in my life. laffs, a dog, a cat. A jester.

"A *jester* was a historical entertainer either employed to entertain a ruler or other nobility in medieval or Tudor times or was an itinerant performer who entertained common folk at fairs and markets. Jesters in medieval times are often thought to have worn brightly coloured clothes and eccentric hats in a motley pattern and their modern counterparts usually mimic this costume. In medieval times jesters entertained with a wide variety of skills which could include songs, music, storytelling, acrobatics, juggling, and magic. Much of the entertainment was performed in a comic style and many jesters made contemporary jokes in word or song about people or events well known to their audiences." Source: Wikipedia.

Meanwhile, in the real world..


----------



## Elad

just read some posts in a locked thread about the amount of women blaming and misogyny vs misandry and male demonizing, with a lot of people saying there is actually just as much of the latter 

just lmao

some of the people here are so one eyed its insane


----------



## h00dz

Double post.


----------



## h00dz

god damn it, i'm not here enough to find the riskay threads.. Best way to find the most entertainment!


----------



## Citrine

waerdd said:


> Welp...I just signed up. Lessons occur twice a month. I'll let you know what I learned, if you'd like.


Haha, nice. That would be pretty swell if ya did. :b


----------



## Elad

budget instant coffee, blanket and a _somewhat_ clear night sky

only thing that could make this better is finding a hedgehog


----------



## probably offline

Good


----------



## Ladysoul

Wisdom teeth, so much pain need morphine now


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Oh brother! :roll Life's too short. haha


----------



## TryingMara

Why am I obsessed with watches? If I had the money to buy in bulk, I would. So many I like, so many to choose from.  This is as bad as my bag and boot obsessions. I don't consider myself a materialistic person. I won't buy everything I see nor will I spend huge amounts, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't want them all.


----------



## mirahana

How to overcome SA completely..im tired!
tired of making people and myself disappointed..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

me: In 1963, in a village near here a couple of guys from [insert town here] were found playing with a human skull.

friend: your town is weird.

:haha

Yes, yes it is...

Also I bought this jacket when I was 13/14 and it still fits lmao.


----------



## moloko

Twisted world views are seriously an issue of SAS and it's no longer a problem of political correctness. It's actually standing in the way of people getting advice and help in a support site. They are bringing the whole site down to their level and slowly driving people away from it. And the last thread aimed to discuss this got closed. Just saying.


----------



## crimeclub

moloko said:


> Twisted world views are seriously an issue of SAS and it's no longer a problem of political correctness. It's actually standing in the way of people getting advice and help in a support site. They are bringing the whole site down to their level and slowly driving people away from it. And the last thread aimed to discuss this got closed. Just saying.


This place actually makes me feel like a normal and level-headed person.


----------



## moloko

crimeclub said:


> This place actually makes me feel like a normal and level-headed person.












Half full glass. I like it. :lol


----------



## tbyrfan

moloko said:


> Twisted world views are seriously an issue of SAS and it's no longer a problem of political correctness. It's actually standing in the way of people getting advice and help in a support site. They are bringing the whole site down to their level and slowly driving people away from it. And the last thread aimed to discuss this got closed. Just saying.


This...also, biased mods.


----------



## inane

These maple leaf creme cookies are delicious.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

moloko said:


> Twisted world views are seriously an issue of SAS and it's no longer a problem of political correctness. It's actually standing in the way of people getting advice and help in a support site. They are bringing the whole site down to their level and slowly driving people away from it. And the last thread aimed to discuss this got closed. Just saying.


Could probably create a moderated group. There was one a while ago called 'serious recovery only' or something like that, but that died down. That's the problem with groups I guess, except for the 18+ one they just don't have regular posters.


----------



## moloko

Persephone The Dread said:


> Could probably create a moderated group. There was one a while ago called 'serious recovery only' or something like that, but that died down. That's the problem with groups I guess, except for the 18+ one they just don't have regular posters.


I guess so. But that would exclude the casual user that comes here just for the support, so they wouldn't know of it.


----------



## slyfox

Feeling tempted to raise praying mantises as pets. Used to keep them for short periods as pets when I was a kid. Are an interesting insect and seem relaxing. Hate having to raise/store live insect food. Was annoying when I kept herps and scorpions. Also not sure what I'd do with all the nymphs. I guess if I buy egg cases for the ones used for pest control I could just release the extras. Stupid that I'm thinking of this now. I think plant catalogs/sites usually sell the egg cases in the early spring. Also this is the time of year the local mantises are dying off or soon will be. 

Edit: I just learned Ward's Science sells them year round

It's weird how I get into hobbies out of season so often  Like I keep getting the wild edible craze in late fall. Know it isn't late fall yet, but if it is like every other year I will :b Maybe it is the realizing how I've wasted spring and summer and I long to get out while I still can?


----------



## orsomething

feel so alone man like more and more people around me and they just ****ing suck 

so bored and irritated by everyone 

people keep tellin me irl that im a huge bithc and im not sure if i am or if theyre just glorified retards i have no patience anymore 

i need to be surrouned by animals and weed forever im done with people all i want are some guernsey goats and a big plot of land ill rough it and wear makeshift panties made of burlap potato bags thatll chafe my vertical lips til they bleed and ill spendmy time intricately braiding my armpit hair down to my pubes and tying them all together like hair jewelry and learning to culture rotifers with my pee 

D-O DONE


----------



## probably offline

can we talk about this frog?


----------



## orsomething

probably offline said:


> can we talk about this frog?


oh my god


----------



## lisbeth

I was walking around by myself today when my friend called me just to talk. Kind of a big deal because it's rare anybody calls me. He just wanted to have somebody listen to him worry about a problem that he's having at the moment. It felt so good to be the person who he thought of. Like, even though he's moved miles away now, when he was worried I was the one who sprang to mind. I realised it must mean that he trusts me. I never thought of it that way before.
I just dropped what I was doing and sat down outdoors in the cold for half an hour to listen to him complain about something he's complained about several times before, and I was happy to do it. I couldn't give him any advice but I could listen. I just want things to start going well for him. I really want things to work out for him. Even though that means he's left, is meeting lots of other people, maybe will drift away from me and we won't talk any more, I want him to become confident and happy.

It sort of crept up on me. I think we got close without my noticing. I thought we were just pub buddies. Suddenly it's dawned on me that somehow he's become one of my best friends. Like when I got ill, and he stayed up researching it all online just to reassure me. Or when I got bereaved and he was so kind and gave me space. Or how he first met me when my SA was at its worst, and he saw through it. I don't think I've ever had this happen to me before, a friendship changing gradually like that. Friends have either started out few-holds-barred or never gone beyond the surface at all. I still don't really confide in him about anything all that personal. Maybe I don't need to be afraid to. I don't know.

I care about him and I don't know if I communicate that to him. I hope he knows.


----------



## lisbeth

moloko said:


> Twisted world views are seriously an issue of SAS and it's no longer a problem of political correctness. It's actually standing in the way of people getting advice and help in a support site. They are bringing the whole site down to their level and slowly driving people away from it. And the last thread aimed to discuss this got closed. Just saying.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## derpresion

hey tht wasnt abt u!


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Thinking About the Lonely Quiet*

I am sitting here thinking about the overwhelming quiet here in my room at home now.

No TV blaring, nothing coming out of my computer speakers, no radio or anything else on at all at home and it is quiet as a tomb and it makes me feel so tremendously alone.

No false company to listen to.

Only my own uninterrupted thoughts.

So alone.
So terribly alone.


----------



## Elad

what a couple

children so amphibious


----------



## AussiePea

^^ One of them didn't make it.


----------



## crimeclub

I feel gross, I think it's the food I've been eating the last few weeks. Plus I need a haircut...bad. My hair looks ridiculous, I only wear hats lately.


----------



## Elad

crimeclub said:


> I feel gross, I think it's the food I've been eating the last few weeks. Plus I need a haircut...bad. My hair looks ridiculous, I only wear hats lately.


i've been there man, you turn into the hat guy, that guy who has a cap on 24/7 even indoors until one day someone says "man why are you always wearing caps" and you start to tear up cause you dont even know why its just become your addiction

its been a long time


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*CUTE Desert Rain Frog - Adorable !!!*



probably offline said:


> can we talk about this frog?


Yes !
Would love to talk about this frog !

I watched it and it is the CUTEST little creature I have ever seen and heard !
It made the cutest squeaky sounds while it puffed up and moved !!!

I WANT ONE !!!!!


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> thank you! =) , and i hope i didn't make you regret being nice to me, esp i know you only wanted to help. i am saying this cuz sometimes i say strange and stupid things and i am not even aware what i did wrong. also because being nice to the wrong or "the worst kind of people" is story of my life. and i am sure a lot of people have experienced this to some degree. i mean being nice to people who don't deserve it. you feel like you can't help but to say secretly (i only wanted to help and that's what i got. nice!)
> 
> i hope what i just said doesn't contradict the fact that i want to be left alone, except when one or 2 persons including you quote me. i know this is the worst attitude ever, but i am sure "only" people with SA who can understand me.
> 
> and good luck to you too!


Haha, I understand what you were saying in your old post, but I can relate to looking back at old posts and thinking "ugh, what was that?!" Lol. Oh well, I guess by recognizing that it shows we've grown as people....or something. I'm trying to be all philosophical now.

And, you're welcome. Nah, I don't regret being nice to you because you have been nice and appreciative towards me. I do know what you are saying about being nice to people and then regretting it due to them being rude/nasty/whatever back, though. Feels pretty lousy, but I guess those people have their own issues to deal w/ and I'm not the one to help them or make them feel better. Of course, when that happens I don't say/think as nice of things as that last sentence, lol.....after the fact, though, sure.

Thanks!


----------



## tea111red

crimeclub said:


> Plus I need a haircut...bad. My hair looks ridiculous.


Haha, I came into this thread to say something similar. My hair sucks.


----------



## moloko

crimeclub said:


> Plus I need a haircut...bad. My hair looks ridiculous





tea111red said:


> Haha, I came into this thread to say something similar. My hair sucks.


Let me just join this party and say I need one too.


----------



## blue2

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Yes !
> Would love to talk about this frog !
> 
> I watched it and it is the CUTEST little creature I have ever seen and heard !
> It made the cutest little sounds while it puffed up and moved !!!
> 
> I WANT ONE !!!!!


This frog thinks its being loud and aggressive cause this is a defence mechanism so to keep making him do it you'd have to humor him constantly by backing away slowly and talking in a calming manner...:teeth


----------



## tea111red

moloko said:


> Let me just join this party and say I need one too.


Well, let's hope we can find someone to give us a good haircut/style then, lol.


----------



## moloko

tea111red said:


> Well, let's hope we can find someone to give us a good haircut/style then, lol.


Yeah, I know I won't. That's why I've been avoiding it. I'll leave it be until it's just too ridiculous, as always.


----------



## blue2

tea111red said:


> Well, let's hope we can find someone to give us a good haircut/style then, lol.


I always wanted to try a mohican haircut but never had the courage to stand out from the crowd...


----------



## crimeclub

Elad said:


> i've been there man, you turn into the hat guy, that guy who has a cap on 24/7 even indoors until one day someone says "man why are you always wearing caps" and you start to tear up cause you dont even know why its just become your addiction
> 
> its been a long time


Dude have you been spying on my life, my friend finally called me out today on my hat wearing, and I think I started tearing up. The problem is that once you put the hat on in the morning you have to wear it all day because hat-hair looks atrocious when your hair gets this long.



tea111red said:


> Haha, I came into this thread to say something similar. My hair sucks.





moloko said:


> Let me just join this party and say I need one too.


Look at this monstrosity.

This is what it looks like when you throw your hands in the air and say "f*** it!" for six months straight.


----------



## probably offline

^
they can also do this:


----------



## blue2

crimeclub said:


>


nice this is the perfect time for a mohican...


----------



## moloko

crimeclub said:


> Look at this monstrosity.
> 
> This is what it looks like when you throw your hands in the air and say "f*** it!" for six months straight.


Let me just say you've got nothing on me.  Close though.


----------



## Elad

crimeclub said:


> Dude have you been spying on my life, my friend finally called me out today on my hat wearing, and I think I started tearing up. The problem is that once you put the hat on in the morning you have to wear it all day because hat-hair looks atrocious when your hair gets this long.
> 
> Look at this monstrosity.
> 
> This is what it looks like when you throw your hands in the air and say "f*** it!" for six months straight.


hope you're joking, cuz thats nothing, looks like you can still do stuff with it

me at like 16 too anxious to get the mane shorn










embrace the cringe


----------



## moloko

Ok you win Elad.


----------



## crimeclub

Elad said:


> hope you're joking, cuz thats nothing, looks like you can still do stuff with it.


Well it's relative to what I'm used to and I almost always have short hair. But yeah 16 year old Elad avoids a pair of scissors like a goddamn pro.


----------



## Elad

@moloko @crimeclub

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## purechaos

Damn I can't friend people on SAS through tapatalk.....


----------



## cmed

U2? More like me neither _badum tss_

I'll be here all night, folks


----------



## Elad

the mobile version of this site is so annoying now


----------



## AussiePea

Elad said:


> the mobile version of this site is so annoying now


Get the tapatalk app, it's the bees knees.


----------



## Fruitcake

I wish I could cuddle the whooole universe. 0u0


----------



## AussiePea

Today I was installing walls alone a mezzanine (about 5m high) without any barriers and so forth and strangely I keep thinking about walking close to the edge as I did and it's making me feel really uneasy and dizzy now lying in bed, like, the smallest thing and I would have been in a lot of trouble, that fall could kill you. Weird how it's bothering me now quite a lot and I hardly thought twice about it during the act.


----------



## Fruitcake

probably offline said:


> can we talk about this frog?


Omg yes I first saw that ages ago and then I somehow forgot? It should have been a major life event that I remembered forever, but maybe my subconscious was like wow if you forget this frog, seeing it again for what feels like the first time will be sooo amazing. I saw it again two days ago and I've been showing everyone since and rewatching it over and over. They are so ROUND. It's really weird when you think that that frog could be crying out in agony about how full of angst its existence is and we'd just be staring going omfg so cuuuute.











Cheetahs are also unexpectedly squeaky:


----------



## calichick

I feel like some people on here don't appreciate my sense of humor.

Note to self: need to spend less time on internet.


----------



## probably offline

Fruitcake said:


> Omg yes I first saw that ages ago and then I somehow forgot? It should have been a major life event that I remembered forever, but maybe my subconscious was like wow if you forget this frog, seeing it again for what feels like the first time will be sooo amazing. I saw it again two days ago and I've been showing everyone since and rewatching it over and over. They are so ROUND. *It's really weird when you think that that frog could be crying out in agony about how full of angst its existence is and we'd just be staring going omfg so cuuuute.*


Yeah. But I think he was giving his best warrior face. Did you see how he like, started stepping closer, with a [email protected] face, with each squeak towards the end?



Fruitcake said:


>


Holy ;__; I bet its head smells all cute.

Btw, speaking of watching things over and over:


----------



## Shameful

@Fruitcake and @probably offline omg these cute animals!! That cheetah baby especially ♥♥♥♥

----

Sometimes I think the mouse cursor on my screen is a bug when I forget about it, and it freaks me the **** out


----------



## feels

Started randomly looking up **** on Paul Schneider yesterday. Can't find a hell of a lot of interviews with him, but he seems like a super interesting guy and I really love the way he thinks.


----------



## cuppy

Hmmm. My mom has had terrible luck all her life  Sometimes I wonder if our family is cursed.


----------



## LoneKat

*What I'm thinking about right now...*

I'm thinking about how sad and pathetic my life is. I have two pets that I pretty much live for. Other than that, there's really no one. I'm stuck in a job I hate, all my friends are married with kids and I have no social life. I've spent the whole day crying and feeling sorry for myself. I don't have a go to person for when I'm feeling like this. Sometimes it'd be nice to have one friend who doesn't judge me and can just come over and give me a hug and tell me everything's ok. 
I'm supposed to go to a wedding tomorrow, but I don't know anyone except the bride, have nothing to wear and after trying on a dozen outfits that are too small it's made me more depressed. Feeling quite socially inept and retarded. It's difficult to snap out of it. Feeling emotionally trapped.


----------



## pocketbird

why do people hate


----------



## 3r10n

About someone i love.
About if i should stop working, and go back to school.
About what i can do to improve my social skills.
About how expensive a plane ticket would be, but i'm too lazy to search it up.


----------



## MrBlack

That feel when you realise it's because you ate beetroot yesterday :afr :banana


----------



## 3r10n

3r10n said:


> About how expensive a plane ticket would be, but i'm too lazy to search it up.


Okay i looked it up, and it costs 1600 dollars. What the actualy **** .-.


----------



## Elad

almost 5am and i cant sleep

laying in bed rolling around like a sausagedog in a bun

have to do stuff in the morning so this sucks, why oh why did you have to be on special today mr sugar free monster

you're a dick, brah


----------



## TenYears

What if...


----------



## Neo1234

Lets have fun together ..lots of


----------



## cmed

Videos are the latest form of litter on the internet. I hate when a site automatically plays a video, especially if you can't shut it off. Talk about an invasive and obnoxious user experience. There is no quicker way to get me *away* from your site than by playing a video that I didn't ask to see. The internet is a big place. I'll find what you have somewhere else.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

SAS brings out thy inner emo. i always come away from this place in bouts of (giggling) melancholia. But i think i like it.. its an addictive state of mind.


*and the term having "ants in your pants" something i can relate to quite well these days.. cringe ha.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

dontwaitupforme said:


> SAS brings out thy inner emo. i always come away from this place in bouts of (giggling) melancholia. But i think i like it.. its an addictive state of mind.
> 
> ^and the term having "ants in your pants" something i can relate to quite well these days.. cringe ha.


I like the idea of giggling melancholia :>

I imagine it being something like: _"heeheehee....aww!"_ :sigh


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Having just read the comments below articles at a news website, this place suddenly seems so much nicer by comparison.

On a related note, has anyone read comments on Youtube lately? Sheesh! :shock


----------



## moloko

I'm sure it's not normal to be this hot in late september. I'm sweating and the fan is on.


----------



## coeur_brise

Jesus, take the wheel. I'm gonna take a nap. Oh and don't forget to stop at the next rest stop so I can pee too.


----------



## orsomething

having mini-episodes while killing these roaches it's like at what point do they stop being insects and start being housemates because theyre as large as small guinea pigs now and im just feeling like i should get a hamster wheel for these guys and give in


----------



## Thedood

orsomething said:


> having mini-episodes while killing these roaches it's like at what point do they stop being insects and start being housemates because theyre as large as small guinea pigs now and im just feeling like i should get a hamster wheel for these guys and give in


Are you talking about those ****ing huge *** palmetto roaches? Def one of the things I hate most about living down here. **** roaches!


----------



## crimeclub

Sitting in my room alone just looking through SAS and all of a sudden I hear my friend having sex in the next room, and I'm just sitting here on SAS, alone, on SAS.










(Yeah I stole elads pic, come at me) So basically there's nothing that could make me feel even more single. Anyway while my friend is stuffing someone's inbox I'm going to go do the same, except the private message kind here on SAS.


----------



## cosmicslop

TicklemeRingo said:


> Having just read the comments below articles at a news website, this place suddenly seems so much nicer by comparison.
> 
> On a related note, has anyone read comments on Youtube lately? Sheesh! :shock


Some of those commentators on news articles through their dedicated time of leaving ******* comments day after day have turned it to some kind of craft. Almost something to be amazed by and sit in awe how they're able to write what they write, blurring the line between being plain terrible and coming off as satire.

I was reading an article back in July about how a cave that was once used for Mayan human sacrifices in Belize is now open to the public. And someone left a comment how America has their own horrible caves with human sacrifices: Women's vaginas and abortions.

so ridiculous, I couldn't help but let out a laugh at how unexpected that was. That has to be trolling. Guess I'm naive for thinking it's a fun history tour. I'm just walking into a metaphor for abortion if I go.


----------



## BackToThePast

*sings in Randy Newman's voice*

I need a friend in me...
I need a friend in me...

Figuratively, not literally. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## orsomething

Thedood said:


> Are you talking about those ****ing huge *** palmetto roaches? Def one of the things I hate most about living down here. **** roaches!


yep and they say like if you find one roach there are like 50000 living in your walls or something

do people hire exterminators to get rid of them or do people in fl expect that theyll get roaches all the time and just give up?? because i feel like this is something that calls for an exterminator but theyre ****ing everywhere???

i feel so bad killing them though like i stare at them moving their antennae around its just sad and really too bad theyre disease vectors if they werent id have a much harder time killing them


----------



## Elad

orsomething said:


> having mini-episodes while killing these roaches it's like at what point do they stop being insects and start being housemates because theyre as large as small guinea pigs now and im just feeling like i should get a hamster wheel for these guys and give in


jesus chriust

i can deal with most insects so long as they aren't centipede/cockroach or shiny in general, glad we dont really get them here

i just keep some spiders around since they're chill, if they dont suddenly drop on my face or something i'll let them stay


----------



## Perkins

This .gif really makes me wish I could've seen my dachshund as a puppy. Shame we adopted him when he was 2.


----------



## Elad

orsomething said:


> some weirdos keep house centipedes as pets idk theyre supposed to be like kind of ok and mostly harmless if theyre tiny but who wants that **** burrowing into your armpit and waking up to its insides scattered all over your new duvet because you swatted at it in the at night thinking it was your hair or something
> 
> not me
> 
> prepare that couch tho ill be over in 10


what the ****

i love insects and animals but i just cant get down with that, everyone has their limits










imagine you let your housey out to roam around a bit, you head into the bathroom unaware that the floor is a little wet because your flatmate was out of towels, you slip and end up paralyzed on the floor

your housey comes up and just crawls over your body, inching towards your face, you can feel the antenna start to tickle your cheek and every little leg moving forward like a hundred little peg legged oldschool racist pirates

just comes and sits on your ****ing face like one of those leeches from alien, maybe even takes a ****

couldnt handle that










even worse you got this, looks like a cock infected with the t virus, last boss for alice to kill bursting out of some umbrella corp ****s zipper

wouldnt mind praying mantis though


----------



## Dorey23

I'm thinking... 'I need coffee, i don't have coffee, but the clouds looks very mean and so i will get very wet going to get the needed coffee..' Do i risk it?


----------



## probably offline

****ing goddess


----------



## Elad

I'm getting far too comfortable running past a cemetery and hookers every night, I'm half expecting to spot casper kneeling down behind a tombstone giving a friendly blowie on the cheap while his boyfriend macaulay culkin lurks in the bushes watching, fulfilling his cuckolding fantasies after feeling the empowerment of being a child regularly beating up grown men intruders and his time spent with MJ making the thriller video.

Afterwards casper skulks home into the darkness in shame, realizing just how low his cocaine addiction has taken him, bursting into ectoplasmic tears as he opens the door to his piece of **** apartment which he shares with babe the pig. 

He tries to fight the urge but its too strong. Babe with his triple chin and chain smoker i-havent-slept-in-years stubble, bloodshot eyes, dirty stache, pube goatee and rancid BO draws up lines of the pixie dust; they snort it all in a sad addiction fueled binge, then lie together on their brown stained craigslist couch with a single tear rolling down babes tired cheek, its not long before they start fiending again and have to call up tinkerbell to score some more and casper has to haul his dead soul back downtown to go to "work".

pretty much what happens to all 90's stars


i typed this a while ago but i still think it'd be a good movie script


----------



## ilovejehovah777

I'm in school right now and I'm thinking about what my grades will be like when report cards come out


----------



## MrBlack

My profile says "Current Activity: Viewing Smilies". I refute that allegation :blank


----------



## blue2

MrBlack said:


> My profile says "Current Activity: Viewing Smilies". I refute that allegation :blank


Don't deny who you really are some of the most influencial people in history viewed smilies...


----------



## crimeclub

Earlier today my friend asked me if I wanted to go hang out with him and a bunch of his friends from work.










Been best friends for over a decade, dude already know's the answer.


----------



## Thedood

orsomething said:


> yep and they say like if you find one roach there are like 50000 living in your walls or something
> 
> do people hire exterminators to get rid of them or do people in fl expect that theyll get roaches all the time and just give up?? because i feel like this is something that calls for an exterminator but theyre ****ing everywhere???
> 
> i feel so bad killing them though like i stare at them moving their antennae around its just sad and really too bad theyre disease vectors if they werent id have a much harder time killing them


Exterminators definitely do help, even in Florida which is the ****ing mecca of cockroaches. Although if you have an actual infestation, it will likely take more time (and money). We're never going to be rid of roaches, but at least, with good extermination (like maybe Truly Nolen) you see more roach corpses than actual live roaches.

True story, and you're going to think I'm a huge ***** for this.. but ever since I was a kid, I've been terrifed of them.. like, legit phobia of cockroaches. I used to live in an apartment with a bad roach infestation. We're talking roaches in my shoes, roaches under the oven, flying roaches kamikazing into me, roaches on my room falling on top of me. Needless to say, that **** ****ed me up for life. Even now.. I am horrified by them.


----------



## orsomething

Thedood said:


> Exterminators definitely do help, even in Florida which is the ****ing mecca of cockroaches. Although if you have an actual infestation, it will likely take more time (and money). We're never going to be rid of roaches, but at least, with good extermination (like maybe Truly Nolen) you see more roach corpses than actual live roaches.
> 
> True story, and you're going to think I'm a huge ***** for this.. but ever since I was a kid, I've been terrifed of them.. like, legit phobia of cockroaches. I used to live in an apartment with a bad roach infestation. We're talking roaches in my shoes, roaches under the oven, flying roaches kamikazing into me, roaches on my room falling on top of me. Needless to say, that **** ****ed me up for life. Even now.. I am horrified by them.


lol kamikazing into you

dear god that's straight up hellish

they can be pretty scary and as i learned from an episode of Law and Order: SVU about a homeless child that was left to die on a manhattan stoop, they do bite and stuff

why do people even live here for ****s sake



Elad said:


> I'm getting far too comfortable running past a cemetery and hookers every night, I'm half expecting to spot casper kneeling down behind a tombstone giving a friendly blowie on the cheap while his boyfriend macaulay culkin lurks in the bushes watching, fulfilling his cuckolding fantasies after feeling the empowerment of being a child regularly beating up grown men intruders and his time spent with MJ making the thriller video.
> 
> Afterwards casper skulks home into the darkness in shame, realizing just how low his cocaine addiction has taken him, bursting into ectoplasmic tears as he opens the door to his piece of **** apartment which he shares with babe the pig.
> 
> He tries to fight the urge but its too strong. Babe with his triple chin and chain smoker i-havent-slept-in-years stubble, bloodshot eyes, dirty stache, pube goatee and rancid BO draws up lines of the pixie dust; they snort it all in a sad addiction fueled binge, then lie together on their brown stained craigslist couch with a single tear rolling down babes tired cheek, its not long before they start fiending again and have to call up tinkerbell to score some more and casper has to haul his dead soul back downtown to go to "work".
> 
> pretty much what happens to all 90's stars
> 
> i typed this a while ago but i still think it'd be a good movie script


does casper usually sell himself as a male ghost or does he dip into some tranny bidness from time to time to extend his salability

pretty sure you can market this as a biography without any pushback from anyone, really

dude looks rougher than a sewer rat these days

all signs point to this being a truthful account of his life so far


----------



## Elad

orsomething said:


> does casper usually sell himself as a male ghost or does he dip into some tranny bidness from time to time to extend his salability
> 
> pretty sure you can market this as a biography without any pushback from anyone, really
> 
> dude looks rougher than a sewer rat these days
> 
> all signs point to this being a truthful account of his life so far


idk if hes capable because hes pretty much a big floating sperm with arms and macrocephaly










kid legit looks like the result of beluga whale spunk that swam in the wrong direction

would expect to see him under a microscope in an std clinic, not to mention probably phases through the walls watching people shower

so its not surprising mcauly looks like he stuck his dick in the ghostbusters vacuum and lost his soul

last i saw he looked like that one guy in a tattered jacked who has to tell everyone "i was in nam, man"

and i've seen more aesthetically pleasing facial features on a bag of potatos

lucky he made bank off those undercover snuff films while he was young, peaked in his role as rich in richie rich, ****ing classic cinema, was all down hill after mila kunis got contacts and realized she was banging steve buscemis lost son nightly


----------



## Owl-99

This site seriously sucks.


----------



## Ally

I'm thinking about getting a haircut but can't decide if it would be worth all the awkwardness or not


----------



## probably offline

Oh my god. I have a friend online, who just sent me a song he wrote. I was so afraid that it would be ****ty, and how I would respond to that, but it was so good. As soon as I heard the guitar, I knew it would be ok, and when he started singing I just died.


----------



## scooby

**** me, I'm tired. Just got home. Time to stay up even more because I got nothing interesting going on the next day, and staying awake for no reason is always fun...


----------



## Citrine

So unproductive. Worth it? Probably not. But I worked really hard on that ghost man. -_- Need to direct energy towards something useful now.


----------



## Wirt

I love the harmony in system of a downs vocals


----------



## Dissonance

I just hate everyone.


----------



## SofaKing

VipFuj said:


> I love the harmony in system of a downs vocals


I concur!


----------



## 0blank0

My future and how I'm gonna get there.


----------



## gilt

I just received my official membership offer from AARP - I am now officially old:mum


----------



## chinaski

well, are you going to bill me today?


----------



## 525826

I have 20+ posts to respond back to on here... and I should now right?? Since I have free time.... but I don't like writing blah answers! BLAH! I just want to read some yaoi!!!!! #conflictedbutnotreally


----------



## coeur_brise

That salty fried chicken was pretty tasty. yum. No more salty foods. Gotta cut back.


----------



## brooke_brigham

I am sitting here typing in the dark because I have to force myself to touch type. I need to bring up my typing speed and I cant do that till I learn to completely touch type without looking at my fingers. I think I am about at 90% but as that last symbol just reminded me symbols are a real bi#@% as are "b"s. The letter B is in a rather awkward place. How many people can completely touch type?


----------



## slyfox

@brooke_brigham - I've been trying to learn to touch type faster. I'm really slow at typing. I mix b and v up a lot. Also need work with shifting, numbers, and symbols. I'm not trying to be a professional so I don't care if I just hunt and peck for numbers and symbols though


----------



## lethe1864

i want a time machine so i can get rich and not ever have to worry about being social :b


----------



## slyfox

Why does it keep sounding like someone is on my porch  The motion detecting light didn't go off but it isn't the greatest. Guess I'll have to check again. Just want to go back to bed.

Edit: Still nothing.


----------



## Woodydreads

I'm thinking about starting to post on this forum.


----------



## crimeclub

^I dare you.


----------



## slyfox

Too tired. must sleep now


----------



## Elad

dominos pizza sucks



but i just cant stop myself


----------



## catcharay

Elad said:


> dominos pizza sucks
> 
> but i just cant stop myself


Yeah better not get carried away. Don't want to get a fat butt


----------



## Elad

catcharay said:


> Yeah better not get carried away. Don't want to get a fat butt


dont worry i'm not a female


----------



## slyfox

Be gentler with the massage. Don't use claws


----------



## SofaKing

I just want to get in my car and start driving. Even if I got to hold her for an hour, the 28 hour round trip would be worth it.


----------



## probably offline

I ****ing love one thing about this place:

people don't ask "what are you doing this weekend?". It's perfectly normal that I'm alone in my house, smelling my own farts, with no intention of leaving. Thank you.


----------



## SofaKing

probably offline said:


> I ****ing love one thing about this place:
> 
> people don't ask "what are you doing this weekend?". It's perfectly normal that I'm alone in my house, smelling my own farts, with no intention of leaving. Thank you.


Umm..I've had even less to brag about.


----------



## pocketbird

I opened my door for the first time. My windows were open and I was sitting on the floor I didn't want to be rude if he did see me, so I opened it. The guy was smirking the whole time, it was very adorable.

I put eyeliner on today and I was wearing my harry potter glasses. 
I think my face made him laugh.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm seriously thinking of just disappearing from here, and surprising him.


----------



## SofaKing

I believe that people should follow their instincts. :yes


----------



## moloko

****! I don't want to see any 18+ section... :\ I really don't.


----------



## Dissonance

moloko said:


> ****! I don't want to see any 18+ section... :\ I really don't.


It's going to get worse now.


----------



## Dissonance

Time to get out and be responsible


----------



## SofaKing

I can't stop thinking about her...and that suits me just fine!


----------



## feels

I dunno if this is a phase or what, but I currently have a general disinterest in most people. Like, I really had the urge to try and make more friends for a long while, but now I don't really care. I'm happy with the people I have in my life. It's even kind of hard to gather up the energy to see some of them, though. I like this phase. I like being content with being mostly alone. It's nice. I'm enjoying my own company. I still love people and enjoy getting to know them, but I'm not seeking it out.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

i want to learn brazillian jiu jitsu and to aerial dance.. how possible that is, idk.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Medical Costs Are Insanely High*

I was just thinking about the insanely high medical costs in this country.
Read some articles in the last half hour.

I saw a chart a while back that showed that the USA has by far the most expensive health care in the world.

1 in 8 people in this country do not have medical insurance because they cannot afford it. I in 7 to 8 people are on food stamps. The number 1 cause for bankruptcy is medical bills.

I have a degree in business and finance so I think about these depressing things often. Life stinks for the average person here in the good old USA these days.

Crap. I think too much ! 
Shut up brain !!! 
Stop the depressing, pessimistic SA / AvPD thinking !


----------



## BackToThePast

Why do I continue to have these random, silent (roommates are right outside the door) outbursts in the shower when I flashback to an event that shouldn't have been remotely cringe-worthy? Stupid brain, I can't even trust you.


----------



## cuppy

waerdd said:


> Why do I continue to have these random, silent (roommates are right outside the door) outbursts in the shower when I flashback to an event that shouldn't have been remotely cringe-worthy? Stupid brain, I can't even trust you.


Omg, I get those too, hate 'em >_<


----------



## Elad

driving past the huge park seeing all the girls who run and their legs










one thing i have to give nz females credit for


----------



## Neo1234

Yum sexy and I no it


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I need $1000.


----------



## scooby

I need a drink, or 6.

I could really do with a few of these.


----------



## BackToThePast

I wish to turn the clock 4 hours back so I can sleep earlier.


----------



## catcharay

I'm winning the fat race because I checked the scales this morning and I'm huger. How funny I was thinking this morning my impending rags wasn't affecting my mood so much. But then it happened..yeah.......there it is, surprise! Still, it's not that hard impacting anymore.
Made a fail cake but still ate that piece of failure


----------



## slyfox

Time to try to sleep. Going to bed before the sunrise :yes


----------



## C808

I am thinking..ugh..i hate my life, becuz i dont really live,im just here.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

i havent dared to leave my bed all day.. the thought of being surrounded by other people when i sleep is freaking me out. ugh, this is what happens when i drink. (slaps wrist)


----------



## Fruitcake

Coincidence said:


> ah
> 
> *18 + Adults Only*
> 
> iam sorry...i didn't notice it.. i mean.. i guess it's somthing new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i think this is a new thing here =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> favvvorrrite..vagaaaaiii....bttttwho?....*oh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *no!*


All right mate?


----------



## Fruitcake

Coincidence said:


> ^i am not sure if u're asking if i am crazy or something or this simply means hi
> 
> either way
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I meant it as "are you all right after seeing those horrors in the 18+ forum?"

Also, hi. :3


----------



## Ape

I'm gonna eat it.


----------



## probably offline

I'm sure noone remembers, but the other day I wrote here about a friend who sent me a song he wrote, which was surprisingly good(we've been talking for a while and he's awesome). Well... I told him that I like listening to ASMR while falling sleep, especially certain languages(including Korean). So, he made a recording where he sang 4 songs and talked softly in between in Korean(he's Korean and living in USA). IM ****ING DEAD. I literally started bawling because his voice is so beautiful, so my cat had to come lick my arm. What is this? Who is this wonderful creature? Why? And why do we have so much in common, it's spooky. I kinda want him to actually become a real friend. Like... I'd be sad if he disappeared and I'd even see him if he was in Sweden. I'd put on my cloak and go outside. He makes really cute and bizarre comics, too. We have the same type of humor(he even liked my comic about the girl with a cat for a hat!). He has a cat. I think he likes me back because he laughs at my jokes and says "you're amazing" all the time. I forgot what it felt like to like someone. Not _like-like_, just like. Lots of like. I hope he doesn't disappear soon :< I have a weird sense of trust for him. I even gave him my main e-mail, and not one of my alternate-paranoia-emails.

Ps. how embarrassing if he'd be here and read this right now


----------



## Umpalumpa

probably offline said:


> I'm sure noone remembers, but the other day I wrote here about a friend who sent me a song he wrote, which was surprisingly good(we've been talking for a while and he's awesome). Well... I told him that I like listening to ASMR while falling sleep, especially certain languages(including Korean). So, he made a recording where he sang 4 songs and talked softly in between in Korean(he's Korean and living in USA). IM ****ING DEAD. I literally started bawling because his voice is so beautiful, so my cat had to come lick my arm. What is this? Who is this wonderful creature? Why? And why do we have so much in common, it's spooky. I kinda want him to actually become a real friend. Like... I'd be sad if he disappeared and I'd even see him if he was in Sweden. I'd put on my cloak and go outside. He makes really cute and bizarre comics, too. We have the same type of humor(he even liked my comic about the girl with a cat for a hat!). He has a cat. I think he likes me back because he laughs at my jokes and says "you're amazing" all the time. I forgot what it felt like to like someone. Not _like-like_, just like. Lots of like. I hope he doesn't disappear soon :< I have a weird sense of trust for him. I even gave him my main e-mail, and not one of my alternate-paranoia-emails.
> 
> Ps. how embarrassing if he'd be here and read this right now


Congrats 
Try to be yourself as much as possible, i hope for you that you wouldnt pressure him too much, that can make a guy run away, do you feel relaxed near him?


----------



## SofaKing

I'm thinking about her...of course!


----------



## probably offline

Umpalumpa said:


> Congrats
> Try to be yourself as much as possible, i hope for you that you wouldnt pressure him too much, that can make a guy run away, do you feel relaxed near him?


Pressure him? ;o Why would I do that? Yes, I feel very relaxed while talking to him.


----------



## coeur_brise

probably offline said:


> I'm sure noone remembers, but the other day I wrote here about a friend who sent me a song he wrote, which was surprisingly good(we've been talking for a while and he's awesome). Well... I told him that I like listening to ASMR while falling sleep, especially certain languages(including Korean). So, he made a recording where he sang 4 songs and talked softly in between in Korean(he's Korean and living in USA). IM ****ING DEAD. I literally started bawling because his voice is so beautiful, so my cat had to come lick my arm. What is this? Who is this wonderful creature? Why? And why do we have so much in common, it's spooky. I kinda want him to actually become a real friend. Like... I'd be sad if he disappeared and I'd even see him if he was in Sweden. I'd put on my cloak and go outside. He makes really cute and bizarre comics, too. We have the same type of humor(he even liked my comic about the girl with a cat for a hat!). He has a cat. I think he likes me back because he laughs at my jokes and says "you're amazing" all the time. I forgot what it felt like to like someone. Not _like-like_, just like. Lots of like. I hope he doesn't disappear soon :< I have a weird sense of trust for him. I even gave him my main e-mail, and not one of my alternate-paranoia-emails.
> 
> Ps. how embarrassing if he'd be here and read this right now


Have you seen him? Has he seen you? I personally think he'd die if he saw you, but then again I'm not him. It's very sweet your story.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

shiori said:


> I just agreed to a date. :doh
> 
> I'm an idiot.


goodluck <3


----------



## probably offline

coeur_brise said:


> Have you seen him? Has he seen you? I personally think he'd die if he saw you, but then again I'm not him. It's very sweet your story.


Only in a few pictures, he's an online friend :> (he'd probably die of _disappointment_ if he saw me irl)


----------



## gilt

Dennis Kimetto is my hero for today.


----------



## Elad

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## AussiePea

Gee I could go a lime cordial with a few ice cubes right now.


----------



## Ape

"You wanna go to Ikea? Awesome!"


----------



## purechaos

Ape said:


> "You wanna go to Ikea? Awesome!"


 ......


----------



## coeur_brise

Nagano! the original ninja warrior is so much more entertaining, you truly root for whoever is competing. The commentators voices and intonations, hilarious. With that said, lonesome i'm. Dat salmon ladder and barance tanku.


----------



## Perkins

I could totally go for some barbecue baby back ribs and fried chicken right about now.


----------



## Equity

My ipod buffers a radio stream so much that when I synchronized it with my computer playing the same one on speakers I set the delay on the computer's radio player to 13.3 seconds :O The bluetooth headphones add some delay as well.


----------



## coeur_brise

probably offline said:


> Only in a few pictures, he's an online friend :> (he'd probably die of _disappointment_ if he saw me irl)


No way. you are adorbz.

More random thought: vintage Simpsons on fxx, mehmories.


----------



## Perkins

After looking at pictures, I wonder back in the 90s if Layne Staley/AIC fans ever freaked out when he changed his hair (which was a lot) like when Metallica received backlash when they cut their hair.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> After looking at pictures, I wonder back in the 90s if Layne Staley/AIC fans ever freaked out when he changed his hair (which was a lot) like when Metallica received backlash when they cut their hair.


Friends don't let friends get haircuts.


----------



## Ape

purechaos said:


> ......


????


----------



## inerameia

The vodka really hit the spot. I need to get out and do something with my life though. I just don't know what yet.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Accidentally reading German successfully makes me want to learn it, but NO BRAIN GAWD, ONE LANGUAGE AT A GOD DAMN TIME K?


----------



## Cyclonic

Fire is mesmerizing...I could tend to a bonfire all night and not get bored


----------



## cuppy

Ahhhh I love the show Full House...



shiori said:


> I just agreed to a date. :doh
> 
> I'm an idiot.


Ohmygod! Eep eep, okay make sure it's in the daytime with people around, and it's perfectly okay to cut things short, like "oh, *looks at watch* I have a huge project due tomorrow, gotta go!"

:squeeze


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I kind of want to get my eyebrow, and my ears pierced. I already have one of my ears pierced, but I refuse to wear a stud in just one ear. Anyway, I want an eyebrow piercing, but I'm so weak to pain. Whatever, I probably get worse pain from just pinching myself anyway. Ear piercings hardly hurt, I'm not sure about eyebrow piercings though. They look pretty painful.

Plus, waiting for a piercing to heal would probably mean that I wouldn't be able to wear headphones without causing a lot of pain. Bleh.

Also, social anxiety would make getting the piercing done super difficult. Having to talk to the person doing it, etc. 

UGH, winning is impossible in this unpleasant world. Can't I just sleep forever or something?


----------



## slyfox

Wanna stay up but getting tired and have to see my psychiatrist tomorrow. I was supposed to up a dose of a med but procrastinated and never bothered doing it. Wonder if I should just lie to him and say I did. Nothing he's given me has helped anyway and I'm getting annoyed having to take all these pills when they do crap


----------



## Owl-99

By golly its Miss Molly.


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko

The sky. How purple it is. Also I think ahout why it is purple. Because of the red dusk sunlight + naturally blue sky, is it? But then why is the sky blue?


----------



## Elad

the combination of all the new 18+ section threads having long titles and being utterly sh_i_t gives me a headache just scrolling


----------



## probably offline

Urgh. The cutest, scrawny, bad-postured nerd is giving a lecture about seeds on tv right now. His voice is soft and he keeps adjusting his glasses. 

/ladyboner


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Life is good when you have a beard.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*Should I exit my position in Go Pro (GPRO) now or wait until the Christmas season to dump it.*


----------



## Marko3

dayumn.. this fish is goooood...


----------



## Ape

I wonder what I'm gonna be for Halloween...


----------



## gilt

Every choice comes with the regret of what might have been...maybe I should have gone with the cold cut combo instead.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Anti-psychotics = cant get angry. I actually miss that.


----------



## Owl-99

I wonder how many of my posts will be removed today. :sigh


----------



## tea111red

How do you force yourself to do things you don't want to do.......


----------



## tea111red

Awww, pomeranians.


----------



## coeur_brise

Not sure to whom I should direct my thoughts towards now. Perhaps I should direct them towards making a fan page of my instead of lamenting what is a downer, even temporarily. It stings. If I wanted to feel special, look elsewhere. I had the ticket stub, still do, from like, months ago. :/


----------



## feels

The customization is so deep and detailed. 

This could be the one, y'all. The game I finally hand over my soul to.


----------



## cuppy

shiori said:


> Thank you :squeeze
> 
> It's for dinner at night... gahhhhh.
> 
> It's actually a guy from one of my group projects at school... I'm not really sure how I feel about him >_< I think he's pretty nice, so I'm not worried about that so much... More that dating in general makes me feel like puking and I never intended to date right now so I don't know why I even said yes aghhhhh.


gahhhhh.

Okay well be sure to let someone you trust know where you'll be and check up on you by call or text! (I'm sure you already know that though :b)

I'm meeting a lot of people recently and I'm worried that someone might ask me on a date and I won't be bold enough to refuse even if I don't want to go >_< (er, well actually something like that is happening now and I'm avoiding their emails, gah) I think I'll sign up for counseling at school again asap and bring this issue up, among other things.

Anyway have a nice time~


----------



## riderless

I am not thinking. I am watching my thoughts pass like clouds above me.
Look out ! here comes a storm!


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko

Rabbits www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/rabbit-appreciation-thread-1153314/


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Black people aren't as scary when they have British accents.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*Is it 5pm yet?
I have to go home and pay rent before tomorrow*


----------



## blue2

RelinquishedHell said:


> Black people aren't as scary when they have British accents.


Even less scary when they have Irish accents :teeth


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

Of how I'm ill and lonely I wish so bad to have some fanfictions to read....


----------



## scooby

I love windy days. I love windy nights.


----------



## purechaos

I hate when I don't leave the house at all for days on end and then go back in the world everything looks and feels weird


----------



## Elad

god damn it 

was at the gym last night, super early morning as usual, yeah i'm just gonna call that night

anyways after the short kid in the turban leaves i'm all alone and figure i'll just change my shirt there instead of going to the bathroom

end up getting stuck in the ****ing thing, all the while the security woman is coming through without me noticing, by the time i get it off shes already giving me the awkward eye, think she was going to say something but then thought i must be handicapped or whatever

at least it wasnt as bad as the time i leaned real close to the mirror and popped a little pimple without realizing there was a guy on a machine like 3ft from me just watching

guy was like a ****ing chameleon i swear


----------



## MrBlack

I've been a selfish muppet. NooOOOOo :blank


----------



## orsomething

Fecal vomiting (aka stercoraceous vomiting)[16] is a kind of vomiting, or emesis, in which partially or fully digested matter is expelled from the intestines into the stomach, by a combination of liquid and gas pressure and spasmodic contractions of the gastric muscles, and then subsequently forcefully expelled from the stomach up into the esophagus and out through the mouth and sometimes nasal passages. Though it is not usually fecal matter that is expelled[citation needed], it smells noxious. Alternative medical terms for fecal vomiting are copremesis and stercoraceous vomiting.[17] Copremesis like all emesis may lead to aspiration. However, if contents of the large intestine are aspirated, severe or even fatal aspiration pneumonia results, secondary to the massive number of bacteria normally present distal to the ileocecal valve.[citation needed] Projectile vomiting refers to vomiting that ejects the gastric contents with great force.[16] It is a classic symptom of infantile hypertrophic pyloric stenosis, in which it typically follows feeding and can be so forceful that some material exits through the nose.[18]

i had no idea this was a thing


----------



## MrBlack

orsomething said:


> i had no idea this was a thing


I wish i had no idea :no


----------



## Fruitcake

orsomething said:


> Fecal vomiting (aka stercoraceous vomiting)[16] is a kind of vomiting, or emesis, in which partially or fully digested matter is expelled from the intestines into the stomach, by a combination of liquid and gas pressure and spasmodic contractions of the gastric muscles, and then subsequently forcefully expelled from the stomach up into the esophagus and out through the mouth and sometimes nasal passages. Though it is not usually fecal matter that is expelled[citation needed], it smells noxious. Alternative medical terms for fecal vomiting are copremesis and stercoraceous vomiting.[17] Copremesis like all emesis may lead to aspiration. However, if contents of the large intestine are aspirated, severe or even fatal aspiration pneumonia results, secondary to the massive number of bacteria normally present distal to the ileocecal valve.[citation needed] Projectile vomiting refers to vomiting that ejects the gastric contents with great force.[16] It is a classic symptom of infantile hypertrophic pyloric stenosis, in which it typically follows feeding and can be so forceful that some material exits through the nose.[18]
> 
> i had no idea this was a thing


Oh no. I had a dream when I was a kid that I did a handstand then this happened including the nose part, and I wouldn't go to gymnastics for a few months afterwards but I couldn't tell anyone why. Maybe it was a repressed memory from my infancy.

I found out about faecal transplants a couple days ago. They sometimes pump it in through the nose. :C


----------



## Elad

Just thinking about my fears

I guess I'm afraid no one will understand me and how I am, whether it be friendship, lover or other. I have this idea that they just cannot comprehend, that they'll get the wrong idea viewing me in a different, negative light. I guess I'm still embarrassed of my history of anxiety, to the point admitting it or talking about it in depth with someone makes me cringe. Really need to get over this shame and accept my past is my past, I cannot change it so I must accept it and stop shaming myself for it.

Also its 4:38am and two cats are either ****ing or fighting outside my window, its hard to distinguish a meow from a moan.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm starting the day off right with a mountain of sugar and caffeine. You're not ready to take on the world unless you're having heart palpitations.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

orsomething said:


> Fecal vomiting (aka stercoraceous vomiting)[16] is a kind of vomiting, or emesis, in which partially or fully digested matter is expelled from the intestines into the stomach, by a combination of liquid and gas pressure and spasmodic contractions of the gastric muscles, and then subsequently forcefully expelled from the stomach up into the esophagus and out through the mouth and sometimes nasal passages. Though it is not usually fecal matter that is expelled[citation needed], it smells noxious. Alternative medical terms for fecal vomiting are copremesis and stercoraceous vomiting.[17] Copremesis like all emesis may lead to aspiration. However, if contents of the large intestine are aspirated, severe or even fatal aspiration pneumonia results, secondary to the massive number of bacteria normally present distal to the ileocecal valve.[citation needed] Projectile vomiting refers to vomiting that ejects the gastric contents with great force.[16] It is a classic symptom of infantile hypertrophic pyloric stenosis, in which it typically follows feeding and can be so forceful that some material exits through the nose.[18]
> 
> i had no idea this was a thing


I've seen it.


----------



## karenw

Cadburys shortcake with tea before ma bed.


----------



## MrBlack

I love you KFC but why u gotta keep poisoning me bro D:


----------



## crimeclub

Elad said:


> god damn it
> 
> was at the gym last night, super early morning as usual, yeah i'm just gonna call that night
> 
> anyways after the short kid in the turban leaves i'm all alone and figure i'll just change my shirt there instead of going to the bathroom
> 
> end up getting stuck in the ****ing thing, all the while the security woman is coming through without me noticing, by the time i get it off shes already giving me the awkward eye, think she was going to say something but then thought i must be handicapped or whatever
> 
> at least it wasnt as bad as the time i leaned real close to the mirror and popped a little pimple without realizing there was a guy on a machine like 3ft from me just watching
> 
> guy was like a ****ing chameleon i swear


I wish I had all your gym stories in one easy and convenient location.


----------



## slyfox

If there is a place I can pit fire some pottery. There are a couple public hunting grounds in my area that have sandy areas but hunting season is almost here. Hate the idea of people coming across me while I'm doing it too. Wish I had a yard to do these things


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I am thinking that I have over indulged tonight, in the ''just for fun '' part of the forum. ( it was quite fun I admit )


----------



## To22

"I hope there are some cookies left." :yes


----------



## BackToThePast

Oh Popeyes, you sure know how to fill a stomach. As for keeping it all in, so far so good.


----------



## slyfox

I bought a cheap small grill today to try firing a few small pottery pieces. I don't think it stayed hot enough for long enough but I'll have to see. I would've continued added sticks to keep the fire going a long time but I was worried my neighbors would call the fire department on me. Since I didn't use any chemicals on the pottery, I also cooked some hotdogs when it cooled down.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

If the caffeine content in one cup of coffee (made with one teaspoon of mild-ish coffee) can make me feel as bad as it does, I wonder what an energy drink (like Red Bull) would do. It'd probably send me into a panic attack.


----------



## purechaos

Am I crazy or do some people only post in the "picture" threads and not anywhere else?


----------



## tea111red

http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2013/09/28/the-way-you-walk-is-tied-to-a-hole-in-your-skull/

eh


----------



## BackToThePast

Looking up "frown" in Google Images always cheers me up.


----------



## tea111red

Get online.


----------



## purechaos

Dear self, 

Don't screw up anything today.


----------



## slyfox

Damn the clay tools I made are still clay. I thought I succeeded but one of them broke apart easily and the inside softens easily in water. The last time I tried it worked, but I think I had a bigger fire that lasted longer.


----------



## EndlessBlu

What's wrong with me?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

What an unpleasant afternoon. Also, a massive wake up call. The gods are laughing at me.


----------



## cosmicslop

I hate it when hot oil b****slaps my face. Fry my food. Don't get smart with me.


----------



## tehuti88

When cats yawn, I like to stick my finger in their mouth and surprise them when they close it again.

Some take it better than others.


----------



## slyfox

@tehuti88 Our cat Peach hates stuff like that but he has a wimpy bite. We've done it before when he tries to bite us, etc

-------------------------------------------------------------------
I know what I need to do to achieve my dreams. I'm confident if I put in the effort I could at least make some money. I just am having a lot of trouble getting myself to do what needs to be done. Might seem crazy to others but I'd rather work 60-80 hrs a week doing something I love and only making a 40 hr a week wage than work 40 hrs a week at a job I hate. Of course I'd rather make a normal pay or higher eventually. Just need to somehow get myself to do it.


----------



## Elad

Coincidence said:


> i have never really liked tattoos but this one is so cool


i love little tattoos like this on girls for the most part, not so much when they start to take over, talking like full sleeves and such


----------



## Fruitcake

Coincidence said:


> i like this haircut. usually looks classy and sometimes "cute" depends on the person..


Ah it's so perfect.


----------



## AussiePea

Yeah bobs are my weakness and I've found generally the girls who wear them have a particular personality which is intoxicating. Or perhaps I've watched amelie too many times.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

I am the last verse. ._.'


----------



## PlayerOffGames

I dunno why.


----------



## Elad

evaporated/condensed milk is amazingly delicious, cant believe i havent been using it in coffee and cereal sooner

also the price of guys clothes here is frustrating, it seems you cant get a good quality t shirt for under $50-60 and thats if you're lucky on special

probably cheaper for me to fly back to the uk and bring stuff over


----------



## Marko3

hmm it's 6:16pm.. I need to take a short nap.. hopefully I don't wake up at 3am...


----------



## Cerberus

I'm a huge fan of the band Bleeding Through's style. They sound like **** live though.


----------



## Fruitcake

AussiePea said:


> Yeah bobs are my weakness and I've found generally the girls who wear them have a particular personality which is intoxicating. Or perhaps I've watched amelie too many times.


It's funny, most people think that girls with certain traits get bob cuts, but it's actually the bob that causes those traits. Since I grew my hair out, my personality's undergone a ~97% decrease in quirkiness and I've found myself more and more often choosing to stay in watching infomercials rather than going on twee countryside adventures that - when I had my bob cut - would so often end with me falling in love and/or losing my socks.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'Oh I'm sorry. I didn't realise there was a dress code. I thought I'd roll in with suit, dreads, and gasmask. That's cool right guys? You just go on looking like hip boy band and I'll just stand... Right here...' :lol

Before when searching I thought that look was cool because why wouldn't it be amazing to drink tea with gasmask? But now I have also seen this picture. :haha and I thought the eyemask was cool.

I'm very hyper right now :blank


----------



## Anxietype

Walking Dead season 5 :yes


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> 'Oh I'm sorry. I didn't realise there was a dress code. I thought I'd roll in with suit, dreads, and gasmask. That's cool right guys? You just go on looking like hip boy band and I'll just stand... Right here...' :lol
> 
> Before when searching I thought that look was cool because why wouldn't it be amazing to drink tea with gasmask? But now I have also seen this picture. :haha
> 
> I'm very hyper right now :blank


In your defense I'd only consider listening to that band because of gasmask girl, adds mystery to generic boyband...:stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> In your defense I'd only consider listening to that band because of gasmask girl, adds mystery to generic boyband...:stu


:O no their music is very good:











But also the guy you think is a girl is a guy:










I think this song is on the soundtrack of The Amazing Spiderman:






edit: just somewhere in the Japanese dub


----------



## BackToThePast

Lab sessions are extremely depressing.


----------



## slyfox

Today, I experimented with making a usable clay out of the cheap clay cat litter(unused :b). I managed to get it to a pretty good consistency but there are still a lot of hard bits in it. I think I'll have to have little bits of it and little tap it with a hammer to get it completely soft. I have ordinary pottery clay but this would be nice to make practice pieces from.


----------



## tehuti88

slyfox said:


> @*tehuti88* Our cat Peach hates stuff like that but he has a wimpy bite. We've done it before when he tries to bite us, etc


In my limited experience there are cats who will kind of gag and spit and look at you like, "WTF is your finger doing in my mouth??"...then you have the more laid-back cats who are just like, "Dude, your finger is in my mouth." And then you have the _super_ laid-back ones who are all, "Well, may as well chew on it a little while it's there." :lol



Coincidence said:


> i like this haircut. usually looks classy and sometimes "cute" depends on the person..


Sans bangs (I can't stand the feel of hair against my forehead), that's how I wanted my hair to turn out when we cut it off, but alas it prefers turning itself into a flip. Or more like a bob on one side and a flip on the other. Stupid hair. :sigh


----------



## crimeclub

In a Lonely Place said:


> Today was ****ing tough, shook hands and hugged dozens of people, started flagging in the early evening, it all got a bit overwhelming so I took myself off and sat quietly in the pub. They probably think I'm miserable and strange but they have no idea how much it takes out of me to face all that.
> Feel very flat and drained now, just my ATOS assessment to get through tomorrow morning and I can curl up back in the safety of my shell for a while.


That sounds like hell. Some well-earned alone time I'd say.


----------



## slyfox

Set my alarm to call a doctor to make an appointment. Ended up having to leave a message. Don't feel like staying up when they might not even call back. I would call back one more time but I had to talk to other people and be connected to the right office. Going to bed.


----------



## probably offline

tehuti88 said:


> Sans bangs (I can't stand the feel of hair against my forehead), that's how I wanted my hair to turn out when we cut it off, but alas it prefers turning itself into a flip. Or more like a bob on one side and a flip on the other. Stupid hair. :sigh


Do you use a flat iron and/or blowdry it?


----------



## pocketbird

I feel very sad and I want to say something about it but there's just no use.


----------



## Violet Romantic

I wish I could pull off looking androgynous or at least boyish. Too many of my features and body parts work against it. :mum


----------



## slyfox

I need more forums to go to or I need to work more on other stuff. Spending way too much time on SAS and it's starting to get boring


----------



## tehuti88

probably offline said:


> Do you use a flat iron and/or blowdry it?


Oh, neither. (Didn't even think of that.) I just towel dry and then brush. If I try to blow-dry it it'll frizz right up, and I figure an iron will damage it.

I...let's just say I've had some horrendous obsessions and compulsions dealing with my hair. This was the reason I had it cut so short in the first place (it used to be very long), but then I immediately developed new compulsions to take the place of the old. I literally wasted hours each day on it and would regularly get into screaming/crying fits. I had to force myself to give up and stop focusing on it, it was driving me and my parents so crazy.

I figure the less work I put into styling it, the better, or I might slip back into old habits. :afr

I also think it's just impervious to being styled...when I was little and it was long, my mother was always trying to curl it, but it would never stay curled, and she was always trying out barrettes and such, but they would never stay in. To this day I have no clue how people keep things in their hair without them falling out; my hair just seems to reject everything anyone does to it. :um



slyfox said:


> I need more forums to go to or I need to work more on other stuff. Spending way too much time on SAS and it's starting to get boring


Even though I haven't the time for it, I kind of wish I had another forum to hang out on, too...one geared toward one of my interests or something. I enjoyed a writing forum for a while, but the other writers there were so arrogant and snobby. And I'm afraid I'll be either ignored or made to feel unwelcome on the daydreaming and Asperger's forums. :sigh


----------



## nataliej

I'm feeling like I'm not sure why I'm on SAS, it feels very pointless, like throwing a "fishing line" trying to connect with people, and I can't even do that:sigh.


----------



## BackToThePast

You can't spell apathetic without pathetic.


----------



## purechaos

..............


----------



## slyfox

@nataliej I feel that way a lot on here as well. Feel like I just post to post. Not sure what other forums would be active enough and interest me


----------



## crimeclub

shiori said:


> Gone Girl... was so creepy o_o


It was! What a bizarre and interesting movie. Did you end up liking it?


----------



## Elad

drove over to my grandparents late to get shaver/foam i left there, about 11;30pm, go in and hear some noises coming from the living room, doesnt really register 

walk in and my 64yo granddad sitting in the darkness watching a true blood sex scene

just give him a sly wave which he catches in the ole peripherals and says hey, doesnt change the channel or say anything

standing there in the dark, with the glare of eric northman going hard on some female vampire moaning loud

my grandfather is a straight G


----------



## Ladysoul

Going out for dinner at 10 pm? serriously cbb right now. (guess its bayram) I would prefer to just get high and watch foxtel. =(


----------



## Elad

the people who live above and beside me must hate me

cracking eggs on the counter at 4am, making so much noise its like i'm nailing something down

so i try to be more quiet, i get in real close to the egg and the counter edge and try to do a strong and fast crack (no idea wtf i was thinking) which results in the egg smashing/exploding in my hand, my face and the floor so i start laughing to myself


this is my life in a nutshell


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I use the word like too much. It makes me cringe sometimes reading stuff back and then 'like, like, like' it makes me sound like (<--- oh no...) a 'valley girl' or something. I don't really fit with that stereotype... Or country lol... So it's awkward...



waerdd said:


> You can't spell apathetic without pathetic.


One old definition of pathetic is something that's affecting feelings/emotions and 'a' is a prefix that is used to negate what comes after it, so I'd assume that's what that words about.

(information you didn't need to know, but got anyway.)


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tehuti88 said:


> I...let's just say I've had some horrendous obsessions and compulsions


i wanna read your fan fiction but im too lazy.


----------



## BackToThePast

Persephone The Dread said:


> One old definition of pathetic is something that's affecting feelings/emotions and 'a' is a prefix that is used to negate what comes after it, so I'd assume that's what that words about.
> 
> (information you didn't need to know, but got anyway.)


Huh, did not know about that meaning of pathetic. Thanks for the info.

Did a bit of further reading on the word's etymology and found that the word apathy, the noun form of apathetic, is prefixed from the Greek word pathy, which means feeling, suffering, emotion, disorder, disease. And it's somewhat related to pathos (quality that arouses pity or sorrow), which I imagine led to the words pathogen, psychopathy, neuropathy, etc. So the word apathetic is somewhat linked to disease-related words (of which, according to their origins, are meant to evoke feelings of pity). Interesting.


----------



## Charmeleon

I should smash my phone so I can't come on here anymore


----------



## crimeclub

shiori said:


> Yes, I did! There were so many twists and turns in the plot, it was one of the fews movies where I really had no idea what was going to happen next. I really like David Fincher's style in general, he knows how to make a movie suspenseful.


I agree with all that, Fincher is amazing, and no possible way to guess what would happen next, I thought I could but every 30 mins it was proving me wrong. Oh and Neil Patrick Harris's last scene...wow...


----------



## crimeclub

shiori said:


> Oh man that scene was way more graphic than I was expecting... *Especially since I'm used to seeing Neil Patrick Harris in more comedic roles lol.*


Exactly! Knowing him mostly from HIMYM made that scene just off-puttingly shocking and surreal. And it basically shifted genres into gore-fest for that scene haha. It had a strange mixture of suspense, comedy, and horror. Really my main criticism was the runtime, I had to pee so bad due to a large soda, but I couldn't get myself to miss any of the movie.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

e cigarettes just dont cut it.. ive almost smoked half a vial of oil in under 2 days. hrrr.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i am the newest form, the truest storm 
no sight my view is gone 
my rhymes nice, and i shine bright 
i spit crazy in the lime light 
4 bars im ready for more 
Its sick ish selling the gore 
my rhyme vicious 
i bring the dopest i shine vivid


----------



## PlayerOffGames

High


----------



## PlayerOffGames

and drunk


----------



## beli mawr

****ing GM and their cheap "quick connect" fittings.


----------



## Thedood

Why must learning to play guitar be so difficult for me?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i really, really, really should go to bed now.


----------



## Bloat

Why am I still jobless after graduating, and what is my ideal career.

Life.is.a.*****


----------



## Neena101

Sleep, why do you evade me? xD


----------



## Citrine

Just leave me be. Don't understand why trying so hard. Would have just assumed I were a nut job and moved on to the next person already.


----------



## tea111red

I would love to slap this person for making this obnoxious noise on this video that's supposed to "relax" / "calm" you. WTH...and I'm still watching/listening to it. Damn, what is wrong w/ me....


----------



## tehuti88

inna sense said:


> i wanna read your fan fiction but im too lazy.


That's all right, because I don't write fanfiction. :lol


----------



## coeur_brise

"I wish they had more episodes of Extreme cougar wives. I miss that show." Voice of reason (person), "No, they should not have more episodes, they never should have had that show in the first place." shakes her head in sad disapproval. Person A happens to like the lowest of the low quality tv. Person B is more reasonably entertained.


----------



## probably offline

I can't wait to get my new glasses. Hurryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## karenw

Microbeads in facial wash can be messy.


----------



## crimeclub

My younger brother was visiting for a few days after not seeing him for 3 years, he just left for the airport this morning...

I didn't ask for these feels!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need to go pick up some good bud. It's one of those days.


----------



## cuppy

shiori said:


> Why am I still so pathetic that I can't say no to guys.


oh noes :c 
Maybe it's something that takes practice >_<


----------



## tea111red

Where are all the attentive people


----------



## tea111red

I miss having a cute, sweet, and loyal pet that's happy to see me.


----------



## crimeclub

Silver Linings Playbook is my comfort movie, I could watch it a million times.


----------



## cosmicslop

Having a hard time falling asleep. And just thinking how much dirty laundry is in the hamper and how boring their conversations must be. I call 'em like I *see 'em.

edit: 'see' as in looking. that word where you look with your eyeballs as in 'hey maybe you should look at the screen to pay attention to what you're typing so you don't mess it up.' yeah. see


----------



## crimeclub

cosmicslop said:


> Having a hard time falling asleep. And just thinking how much dirty laundry is in the hamper and how boring their conversations must be. I call *see 'em like I 'em.


Boring? I bet their conversations are...dirty.


----------



## cosmicslop

crimeclub said:


> Boring? I bet their conversations are...dirty.


I need to wash their dirty mouths out with some soap and then put them on spin cycle. No more dirty convos.


----------



## slyfox

Hope the doctor doesn't want me to come in today. Just wanna lay down and relax. Hate learning I need to go somewhere on short notice. Probably worried for nothing because either I'm calling at bad times or they must be busy. Called Friday and called today after 9 am. Both times there was a recording and I had to leave a message. Going to try again at 10:30am


----------



## crimeclub

cosmicslop said:


> edit: 'see' as in looking. that word where you look with your eyeballs as in 'hey maybe you should look at the screen to pay attention to what you're typing so you don't mess it up.' yeah. see


Lol I didn't mean to quote two of your misspelled quotes in one night haha.

You should really reread your posts.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Im gonna get drunk.


----------



## Taplow

You're usually going towards some target, but every now and again you realize you're stuck, there's no way forward, nothing to move towards, nothing. Nothing, nothing, nothing. That's probably a good thing though.


----------



## karenw

Well in all of my working life where **** happens often (there is a god) a complete arse at work that was bullying and upsetting everybody not just me got fired, what a day! . What a ****ing result. Everyone is happy they've gone, obv all still pissed off about it as early days but the atmosphere will lift.


----------



## tehuti88

I could swear I read in something (a book?--website?) about Asperger's that kids with it prefer to pretend/make believe that they're objects rather than people.

When I was little (and even to this day, just in my head now) I always preferred pretending to be animals or fictional characters, but I just remembered how when _really_ little I'd often pretend to be a sort of personification of the Little River Band (I wore an aviator cap, goggles--really just lensless pink glasses--and scarf for some reason) and called myself the "Little River Band Guy." My parents laughed about that for years.

Even odder, however, after hearing Elvis Presley's "Return To Sender" and his mention of a mailbox, I would wear a bright orange covered bridge toy atop my head and run around pretending I was a mailbox.

:|


----------



## slyfox

Really hope I can make 2015 a better year. Wanna have fun and adventures. Not sure if is possible with my back  worry I could hurt myself worse. Scared of something my neurologist mentioned with my neck. Guess should call him again so I understand more what it is


----------



## EcoProg

How did I go from not giving a single **** what people thought of me to giving the slightest ****. Even the smallest thought of what a stranger think of anything on my body or how I walk, how that block me from going outside by myself.


----------



## Daisypops

how totally beautiful my cat is:b


----------



## Elad

feeling all round better, just need to keep up the momentum and snowball this mother****er

also sleeping habits are killing me, not sure if i should even change or just invest in better knockout pills, and why is food grade/35% hydrogen peroxide so difficult to buy in small quantities

lastly these designer prosthetic legs i saw are sweet af, would be feelin like the full metal alchemist walking around


----------



## karenw

Buying a leather handbag


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i heart you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Can I just not go to work today and still get paid anyway? Thanks.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i feel i shoud know what you mean.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Elad said:


> feeling all round better, just need to keep up the momentum and snowball this mother****er
> 
> also sleeping habits are killing me, not sure if i should even change or just invest in better knockout pills, and why is food grade/35% hydrogen peroxide so difficult to buy in small quantities
> 
> lastly these designer prosthetic legs i saw are sweet af, would be feelin like the full metal alchemist walking around


That leg is ****ing awesome.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im gonna die of lung cancer.


----------



## tea111red

That person is in some serious denial...


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

Gotta love days when an 'even better-than-usual' Seinfeld lineup is playing on TV.

Thinking anyone in need of a good laugh should turn on TBS for a few hours.


----------



## SofaKing

That I get to have her in my arms again soon.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Haha, i love okcupid!

one of my first replies, was not a message, but a musical.






Im not looking for sex though. Herp a Derp.


----------



## megsy00

When will this sickness be over  one day I will wake up and feel completely fabulous... Right?


----------



## cosmicslop

No more crying over pointless suffering. No more.


----------



## Goopus

When you get dried blood out of your nose it's like a huge black booger.. I wish I was a better kickboxer. I wish I was good at anything. I kind of want a cheeseburger.


----------



## tea111red

Ahhhhh, I hate when I have a bunch of tabs of pages I want to look at open and I accidentally hit the "X" button.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tea111red said:


> Ahhhhh, I hate when I have a bunch of tabs of pages I want to look at open and I accidentally hit the "X" button.


what things do you like then?


----------



## tea111red

inna sense said:


> what things do you like then?


Just stuff on YouTube and random articles/pages I've found searching on Google. Topics on this site, too.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tea111red said:


> Topics on this site, too.


 like what Topics?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

http://picosong.com/fwJS


----------



## Elad

ran out quickly to get some midnight burgerking in my xxl over sized pajama come mc hammer pants (best pants) and they are loose af around the hips if not tied

come home, jump out, theres a bunch of old chinese guys outside next door smoking

have my hands full with a sundae, coke, fries, wallet, keys and double cheeseburger standing uncomfortabl having a hard time closing the door (seat belt thing in the way) when i can feel my pants starting to fall down

****

go go gadget erection

try to think of anything possible to get at least a semi and stop the pants from dropping right in front of my neighbours, it starts working as i think harder and harder but then i take it too far and imagine some depraved chronic fapper **** that starts sending me in reverse, its impossible to not think about too like some intrusive thoughts of when someone mentions your mom

end up bending my knees and doing the crab walk to my door, pretty dark so i dont think anyone saw me but still

its not surprising me and my neighbours never talk, and likely never will

this is my life man

tfw so dumb you forget you have pockets


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Elad said:


> ran out quickly to get some midnight burgerking in my xxl over sized pajama come mc hammer pants (best pants) and they are loose af around the hips if not tied
> 
> come home, jump out, theres a bunch of old chinese guys outside next door smoking
> 
> have my hands full with a sundae, coke, fries, wallet, keys and double cheeseburger standing uncomfortabl having a hard time closing the door (seat belt thing in the way) when i can feel my pants starting to fall down
> 
> ****
> 
> go go gadget erection
> 
> try to think of anything possible to get at least a semi and stop the pants from dropping right in front of my neighbours, it starts working as i think harder and harder but then i take it too far and imagine some depraved chronic fapper **** that starts sending me in reverse, its impossible to not think about too like some intrusive thoughts of when someone mentions your mom
> 
> end up bending my knees and doing the crab walk to my door, pretty dark so i dont think anyone saw me but still
> 
> its not surprising me and my neighbours never talk, and likely never will
> 
> this is my life man
> 
> tfw so dumb you forget you have pockets


 theres something wrong with you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm never dropping you off at your house again. Getting lost in the rotten stinkhole desert of MoVal at 2 in the morning isn't fun.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm never dropping you off at your house again. Getting lost in the rotten stinkhole desert of MoVal at 2 in the morning isn't fun.


we'd survive with cigaretts.


----------



## Elad

inna sense said:


> theres something wrong with you.


honestly theres something wrong if you havent been in a pants falling down situation imo


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Elad said:


> honestly theres something wrong if you havent been in a pants falling down situation imo


i was at the Airport and had to take off my belt!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

inna sense said:


> we'd survive with cigaretts.


There is no way to survive in that city. If you mix Iraq with Mexico and Compton, You get Moreno Valley.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

RelinquishedHell said:


> There is no way to survive in that city. If you mix Iraq with Mexico and Compton, You get Moreno Valley.


 we'd meet tomorrow somewhere else then.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

inna sense said:


> i was at the Airport and had to take off my belt!


my Pants didnt fall


----------



## cmed

Turned on the news this morning and saw that someone got stabbed at a supermarket. Customers kept shopping like nothing happened, pushing their carts through puddles of blood. One person even asked a police officer to pass him some cheese.










How common is violence here that _that's_ how people react to a stabbing?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

cmed said:


> Turned on the news this morning and saw that someone got stabbed at a supermarket. Customers kept shopping like nothing happened, pushing their carts through puddles of blood. One person even asked a police officer to pass him some cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How common is violence here that _that's_ how people react to a stabbing?


Wow, its pretty sad to see the way society is beginning to turn that way. People are beyond self absorbed these days.


----------



## cmed

dontwaitupforme said:


> Wow, its pretty sad to see the way society is beginning to turn that way. People are beyond self absorbed these days.


Not sure if society is becoming less sympathetic, or if people here are desensitized to that sort of thing becuase of crime rates, or if the media is just blowing something out of proportion. Crazy if it's true though.


----------



## crimeclub

Had a very Elad-esque moment tonight. I was at Carls jr stuffing my fat face and I look up and meet eyes with the middle-aged pedo-looking guy across the room who's been looking at me the last few minutes. This was weird by itself, but he had no food in front of him, not because he finished his food, but because he didn't order anything, just walked in and sat down staring at me. Now it's just shameless.

I continue ignoring it and focus on my food, ...but I have to look up again just to see if this is really happening, look up and yep still burning a hole in my face with his dead emotionless stare. I eventually start getting annoyed, like as if this guy is challenging me with his stare and I keep looking away like a little b*tch, so I have to say something, I walk up slightly pissed and say "Hey so what's up man you keep looking at me?" *please don't be blind or retarded* he seems a little startled that I even came up to call him out so he mumbles something about how "It's nothing...s-sorry..." I didn't hear him very well but I figured my message was delivered.

So I sit down, look up at him and he's STILL STARING. I wasn't even upset now because that's just balls, not that I'm a badass, but he doesn't know that! So I just look down and admit defeat, clearly that guy has balls that I don't. I finish my food in the thick of an eye-raping session and get up to get a refill of my drink and right then he quickly walks by me and says under his breath "You're so _f***ing_ sexy..." then sped walked out the door. What the ****?? I was speechless, shocked, and a little pissed at his weird creepy vibe (and a little bit of shamefully flattered..) and in this moment I actually thought of Elad, this had a couple of the trappings of a classic Elad moment: extended periods of being victim to a strangers awkwardness, and being homoerotically eye-****ed by the stranger.

@Elad i dedicate this one to you haha


----------



## crimeclub

In a Lonely Place said:


> Haha, You loved it really :yes
> 
> I had a gay man from Portugal message me on okcupid yesterday "Hi, so are British men good in bed "
> I kept a dignified silence and blocked his *** :|
> 
> on the upside he was a good looking guy :yay


I just wish mine was a hot guy... Lol. The ounce of flattery was far overshadowed by the awkward creepiness of the whole situation.


----------



## slyfox

If I should go with my parents to one of my favorite rockhounding spots. Sick and feeling down otherwise. There are a lot of things I should be doing as well. Not sure I'll be able to avoid backing out. Down


----------



## Elad

@crimeclub

feel like i was inside your body feeling all you felt while reading that, like i was pressed against your back grasping your hips resting my chin on your shoulder watching the whole scene unfold, smiling, whispering in yo-

nevermind i forgot what i was gonna say got carried away in something, but yeah i think i've posted those sitches like 20+ times in the random thought day threads, never had a guy actually say anything though and usually at the gym, looks like you're special man

i always knew u were


----------



## dontwaitupforme

cmed said:


> Not sure if society is becoming less sympathetic, or if people here are desensitized to that sort of thing becuase of crime rates, or if the media is just blowing something out of proportion. Crazy if it's true though.


I agree with people becoming a lot more desensitized to such extreme events. Theres something called the bystander effect and its based on the nature or attitude of others in modern society, in the circumstance of a serious crime. Looking onwards, ignorance.. even towards dead kids on the street. I couldnt think of it at the time, but thats what your story reminded me of.


----------



## Woodydreads

Panicccc that I am about to teach the last lesson on my teaching training course.. I freak out every time I have to be up there but I'm determined to pass this course, pushing me out of my comfort zone... 20 mins to go! 
Doesn't help that its on a subject that I don't understand the rules for.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

should I eat these crisps in bed ... or eat them at computer.?


----------



## Thedood

Maybe if you would've appreciated and held on to someone that said all of those things to you and meant it, you wouldn't have to be yearning for it now. Just saying.


----------



## mr hoang

I'm watching the hockey game, Opening night but I really should be doing my homework.


----------



## Naytve

I let her go and never got a chance to even speak to her. Ffs....


----------



## musiclover55

Blee blah bloop (yeah I was really thinking that so idk what's wrong with me. Late night I guess).


----------



## tehuti88

slyfox said:


> If I should go with my parents to one of my favorite rockhounding spots. Sick and feeling down otherwise. There are a lot of things I should be doing as well. Not sure I'll be able to avoid backing out. Down


I know exactly how you're feeling. So frustrating.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

another day.


----------



## SuperSky

Go away, go away, go away, go away...


----------



## PlayerOffGames

why wont you stay?


----------



## Elad

thread in the 18+ section about gloryholes got me thinking

all these videos and stuff, so many different girls 

you might gf her down the line and have no idea shes on cam drinking those egg whitees by the carton, like imagine if you found that out once you're in the relationship goddamn

trust would be so destroyed, would come home and ask what shes making, she'd say omelet and i'd immediately thinking "wait a sec but we didnt even have eggs in the house.."

oh ****

i'm all for having a past and being understanding but that is nightmare scenario, cant even imagine


----------



## slyfox

tehuti88 said:


> I know exactly how you're feeling. So frustrating.


:squeeze Hopefully next year will be better


----------



## PlayerOffGames

slyfox said:


> :squeeze Hopefully next year will be better


i hope so too.


----------



## Goopus

I really hope I get the opportunity to work today because I really need the money.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Could luck fall on me just once?
3 Million. That's all I need from the Lottery, then I can live in peace forever


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Oh well, the price and mileage was right. I just can't believe how hard it is to find a stick anymore.


----------



## cosmicslop

i'm going to watch totoro because that's the first studio ghibli film i've seen as a young child. i have not seen it for almost 19 years, so that means the nostalgia will be potent. and potent nostalgia means feeling young again. i like the illusion.


----------



## Who Loves You

Far too many expletives.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cosmicslop said:


> i'm going to watch totoro.


id like to watch something like that as well...i used to watch movies...dont anymore.


----------



## cosmicslop

inna sense said:


> id like to watch something like that as well...i used to watch movies...dont anymore.


just watch totoro.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cosmicslop said:


> just watch totoro.


im too lazy.


----------



## cosmicslop

inna sense said:


> im too lazy.


then here is a two second summary of it










u are welcome.


----------



## tea111red

lol, it's pathetic that I have to listen to sentimental music to make myself feel better about my crappy life.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cosmicslop said:


> then here is a two second summary of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u are welcome.


 ive seen it...thanks ^______^


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tea111red said:


> lol, it's pathetic that I have to listen to sentimental music to make myself feel better about my crappy life.


whats crappy about your life?


----------



## tea111red

inna sense said:


> whats crappy about your life?


Social isolation and the other problems that have resulted from that.


----------



## megsy00

What am I thinking. .? I'm thinking some people shouldn't over think my posts... 
Yep, I'm in a bad mood today. But that's how I feel.


----------



## crimeclub

megsy00 said:


> .


Sorry your day isn't going so well Megan  I've noticed a couple of your posts this week, hope things will start to look up for you soon.


----------



## megsy00

crimeclub said:


> Sorry your day isn't going so well Megan  I've noticed a couple of your posts this week, hope things will start to look up for you soon.


Thank you! You're sweet. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## mezzoforte

Listening to couples argue is interesting and scary...:afr *hides*


----------



## BackToThePast

I stuttered while ordering my food and the cashier paused to stare at me for 5 seconds. Lady, after a long day I don't want to deal with this ****.


----------



## crimeclub

In a Lonely Place said:


> He left it for you, it's the only explanation.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tea111red said:


> Social isolation and the other problems that have resulted from that.


why cant you be with others?


----------



## spiritedaway

I'm thinking about a special someone <3

And how I can't wait till I can move and have a fresh start in life.


----------



## SofaKing

This was a very special day in my life.


----------



## Mur

You're quite the character, aren't you?


----------



## coeur_brise

Castor and Pollux constellation, you break my heart into a million pieces. your gem in eyes.


----------



## tea111red

inna sense said:


> why cant you be with others?


It's stressful.


----------



## cosmicslop

I miss pythonesque. She was a cool and intelligent person who had awesome taste in everything it seems. Gotta pour one for her, one the overlooked greats.


----------



## Fruitcake

cosmicslop said:


> I miss pythonesque. She was a cool and intelligent person who had awesome taste in everything it seems. Gotta pour one for her, one the overlooked greats.


I was thinking about her the other day but I couldn't remember her username! Now I can read her blog again. ^^ Thanks. She's great.


----------



## Elad

to pizza or not to pizza

that is the question this friday night



mezzoforte said:


> Listening to couples argue is interesting and scary...:afr *hides*


it is, i could hear my neigbours arguing back and forth earlier, seems like a regular thing on the weekends since i always see them sitting around with beer and they magically appear in my recycling bin

is a shame because they have a kid


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tea111red said:


> It's stressful.


i understand.


----------



## karenw

Deleting my inbox copied posts responses & dem quotes, I dont like them LOL, I don't. (messy)

I swear my computer runs on batteries.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

how to stay this happy.


----------



## probably offline

Swedish new online friend: Would you like to meet in (my city) sometime?
Me: [guess the answer]


----------



## tea111red

Heh, heh, heh.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

i love alt j..

mhgfXgwdls

also i think ive attracted a bit of a psycho. uh oh.


----------



## tea111red

That Marina and The Diamonds singer.......her voice......:no uke


----------



## Andras96

This world is ****ing amazing...


----------



## musiclover55

I hate people.


----------



## minimized

5 more days...


----------



## lonelydragon

I'm thinking about why people talk to me like I am mentally retarded. It really irritates me that no one takes me serious and that I cant find a job. I want to get a job at this bar but they all talk to me as if I were 7 years old.


----------



## Owl-99

Another year older and feelings of despair only increase.


----------



## coeur_brise

Must sleep before circadian rhythm resets. and to you goodnight kisses.



Sequoia said:


> Another year older and feelings of despair only increase.


:| :rub Happy birthday.


----------



## tehuti88

My stomach is in knots. The milk was dated 9/29 but it still smelled okay, I hope I wasn't wrong in drinking it. :?


----------



## musiclover55

tehuti88 said:


> My stomach is in knots. The milk was dated 9/29 but it still smelled okay, I hope I wasn't wrong in drinking it. :?


Whew, I would've threw that mess away! I'm super anal when it comes to expiration dates lol


----------



## SofaKing

Love, love, love...da da da, love, love, love...da da da, love, love, love....it's easy.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

THIS is f**** crap! my tummy feels a bit off, I feel tired and I have still to get a job... and if I do , can I cope with it, and not be anxious and feel even more ill there? conversely, what chance is there that getting a job..... could make me a lot happier and fulfilled? it may do, but at this time I dotn know how i would feel. 

This uncertainty is fuc**** crap !


----------



## moloko

Sequoia said:


> Another year older and feelings of despair only increase.


Happy birthday!


----------



## BackToThePast

Just got back home from campus, 'tis a nice feeling of freedom and privacy. Can't get too comfy though, I got some work to do.


----------



## Charmeleon

Someone pls push me off this bed!!


----------



## lastofthekews

Will my life begin for real soon? I'm feeling hopeful but not sure why.


----------



## probably offline

Why are you so cute? Why do I think that you are cute? Why is your voice so cute? Why are your interests so cute? Why is your cat so cute? Why are you and your cat together so cute? Why did we listen to the same bands as teenagers? Why were you playing bacon pancakes on your guitar at the same time as I sent a link to bacon pancakes and said that Jake was was you. Seriously that's just weird. Stuff like that keeps happening. We've been talking for a while now, and noone has ever said "what did you do today?" or "what are you up to?". That's rare. We actually have things to talk about. Weird. when you randomly meet people who you really want to stay friends with, even if it's online.

weirD.


----------



## tea111red

I don't like how when talking to someone in real life often times they will bring up watching some crap like America's Got Talent or American Idol or some garbage like that and I have to just sit there and be like "yeah, I've seen a a bit of it" "oh.....hehehe" and inside I'm throwing up. I wish I could just say "no, I don't watch that crap." 

Was this too critical? I'm in a crabby mood. Ah, well.......haha.


----------



## tea111red

crimeclub said:


> ^Thats just part of that horrible thing called small-talk, listening to people say things you don't care about 75% of the time.


Oh, I know, haha. I just felt like complaining about something because I was in an irritated mood. It doesn't really bother me _that_ much when people talk about that stuff, usually. 
-----
It'd be nice to have a light bulb moment...or several of them. I'm really itching to make some progress in my life. I'm tired of feeling stuck in a rut.


----------



## cosmicslop

I just remembered Audrey Kawasaki. It seemed like every generic indie girl in the early/mid 2000's wanted or got a tattoo of her art work.


----------



## cuppy

I found an old classmate on a dating site, and we're a _match._ :rofl


----------



## cuppy

crimeclub said:


> Well what do you think of him??


Uh, yeah...no thanks :b


----------



## Elad

mixed a bag of salted roasted peanuts with a tub of lime ice cream

i've created something beautiful


----------



## coeur_brise

Why, oh why, you push and pull with my heart. Rough winds do shake the darling Buds of MAY! kidding. sort of. Summer's lease hath all too short a date and sometimes every fair from fair declines. Winter arrives softly, slowly echoing faint sounds of a summer passion. Will it be fashion, will it be time, that a summer rose grows into a winter Valentine? #failpoem


----------



## purechaos

Nails done or hair did I can't decide


----------



## PlayerOffGames

coeur_brise said:


> Why, oh why, you push and pull with my heart. Rough winds do shake the darling Buds of MAY! kidding. sort of. Summer's lease hath all too short a date and sometimes every fair from fair declines. Winter arrives with a whisper, softly saying "will you be with her?" #fail #emo


i love what you post.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

purechaos said:


> Nails done or hair did I can't decide


hair!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Elad said:


> mixed a bag of salted roasted peanuts with a tub of lime ice cream
> 
> i've created something beautiful


i saw a pic of you...how did you get a six pack?! Ö_Ö'


----------



## Elad

inna sense said:


> i saw a pic of you...how did you get a six pack?! Ö_Ö'


IIFYM


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Elad said:


> IIFYM


i see...so it works?...i might try.


----------



## Elad

inna sense said:


> i see...so it works?...i might try.


its not a diet, its just educating yourself

calories in vs. calories out for weight loss

if you eat 2,000 calories of ice cream a day vs. 2,000 of a balanced diet the weight loss will probably be the same, its just obviously not healthy mentally or physically

basically hit your protein/fat/carb numbers with whatever you can while remaining in your calories

this is only taking into account macronutrient needs, still need to get your mirconurients (vitamins/minerals)


----------



## coeur_brise

inna sense said:


> i love what you post.


oh haha, thank you. I keep changing it over and over again. silly me, cannot write well. who'da thunk.


----------



## Equity

also temperament


----------



## probably offline

Man. I was so excited about getting my glasses, but they wont fit right, and the lenses make my eyes look way smaller than my old ones ;_; What an anti-climax.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

coeur_brise said:


> oh haha, thank you. I keep changing it over and over again. silly me, cannot write well. who'da thunk.


youre a good person.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Elad said:


> its not a diet, its just educating yourself
> 
> calories in vs. calories out for weight loss
> 
> if you eat 2,000 calories of ice cream a day vs. 2,000 of a balanced diet the weight loss will probably be the same, its just obviously not healthy mentally or physically
> 
> basically hit your protein/fat/carb numbers with whatever you can while remaining in your calories
> 
> this is only taking into account macronutrient needs, still need to get your mirconurients (vitamins/minerals)


 thank you.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

probably offline said:


> Man. I was so excited about getting my glasses, but they wont fit right, and the lenses make my eyes look way smaller than my old ones ;_; What an anti-climax.


you have beautiful eyes.


----------



## Elad

lets get cheesy

i dont mean like those little plastic looking processed packet squares

i'm talking a full deep cheddary richness that encases your soul in an armored smelly suit


----------



## MrBlack

*Logs into POF, logs back out*


----------



## karenw

Keeping it real

Buying led bulbs


----------



## mr hoang

A friend of mines just got promoted to manager at a new store. I'm happy for him because hes wanted it for so long and he deserves it. He might be able to move out sooner now. This has made me look at my life and kinda motivate me to find progression in life.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i smoked two joints outside...and i talked to people.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## laysiaj

Hey hey, apparently I'm dating now?
That lucky *******.


----------



## crimeclub

laysiaj said:


> Hey hey, apparently I'm dating now?
> That lucky *******.


What? Did someone 'just add water' already??


----------



## laysiaj

crimeclub said:


> What? Did someone 'just add water' already??


It looks like it!


----------



## crimeclub

^...nicccce. Congrats then


----------



## laysiaj

Thanks. 
I mean, we'll see.


----------



## slyfox

Wish I didn't have anxiety and knew more about rock/mineral identification so I could make rockhounding vids for youtube. I like ones where people go exploring in rivers, but there don't seem to be enough of those. There seem to be more vids of water hunting relics and arrowheadsEven if I filmed it myself so I didn't have to be in the shot I would have to talk for it to be a good video and I'm self-conscious of my voice. Also rockhounding seems to be iffy sometimes on legality at least if you don't have permission to hunt private property. Just seems like it would be fun and inspire me to go on adventures and maybe kayak while looking for spots.


----------



## tea111red

I feel like I should just give on my career choice even though I like subject/field . All that going down that path has done is cause me a lot of misery and I don't even know if anything will ever come from my efforts. I don't know what else to do for a career, though. I feel so lost when it comes to this.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Persephone The Dread said:


> :haha


:squeeze


----------



## KILOBRAVO

wonder what I will do onTuesday?. wonder if it will be drizzly and murky again.? I wonder where I can go ?


----------



## coeur_brise

^yikes @*orsomething*. I've heard baby powder works well too if you don't have dry shampoo spray.

what I'm thinking: I'm thinking, it's extremely difficult to relate to people when you have anxiety/depression. As in, depression makes you take the focus off of other people therefore resulting in inhibited and diminished social interactions which only makes one sort of more depressed which is cause and effect. The space that depression takes up in your brain inhibits the desire or even will to reach out, that reward taken away by some black demon saying, "Pay attention to me instead. If I'm still around, cut people off. Do it."


----------



## Just Lurking

People and their kid pictures on Facebook. Ugggh.

I really don't like babies. Or infants. Or most kids in general. Or teenagers. Or adults. ...OK, most humans, really... but especially babies. So many baby pics lately. Blaaaah


----------



## mr hoang

I'm wondering what's she's doing and what she's thinking sometimes. And if she thinks about me the same way. Should I tell her my feelings? What if she doesn't feel the same way.?


----------



## mr hoang

tea111red said:


> I told someone on here about my issues and they said they sympathized, but if they were in my situation they would just kill themselves, lol. Not like I disagree w/ that being a bad idea for me.


That is a bad idea.


----------



## Elad

pray every day when i knock up a female i dont get a daughter crew










rip fathers worldwide


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't believe that ****face would do that. I guess that's just life though. You gotta bend over and take it with no lube if you want to keep your job.


----------



## slowlyimproving

tea111red said:


> I told someone on here about my issues and they said they sympathized, but if they were in my situation they would just kill themselves, lol. Not like I disagree w/ that being a bad idea for me.


WTF?! WOW. What a horrible thing to say!


----------



## cmed

I am so done with your asss after this project is finished :sus


----------



## MrBlack

Just got back from the gym. Feels good. But these dark and gloomy days are horrible. :blank


----------



## Elad

almost 4am and this mans self control has snapped, my resolve in the gutter

spoon + nutella jar + mouth



here we go, bloodsugar levels up up and away


----------



## AussiePea

Why did a stay up late!! *sobs*


----------



## MrBlack

Off down south tomorrow to interact with humans for 4 days.


----------



## SofaKing

LDRs can be a real challenge, but totally worth it for the right person. Visits are essential, of course.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wish I could live like a hobbit.


----------



## Ladysoul

^ hehe

Im thinking about the prac i must do infront of my professor tomorrow lil bit anxious bout that -_-


----------



## purechaos

tea111red said:


> I'm so tired of having sleeping problems.


Me freaking too..... It's counter productive to my cause ..... If the world operated at night like it does the during the day I might be OK... It's as if me and daytime don't get a long.


----------



## cosmicslop

I knew a girl who did a sexy costume version of the king from Coming to America where he was wearing that lion head sash. She's the best. On another Halloween she dressed like Larry the Cable guy and had nail art of the confederate flag. A few days later she said she went to a restaurant and still haven't taken off the nail art. She was seated next to a black family and was embarrassed haha. She's the best.


----------



## cmed

"Which Infectious Disease are You?"

The kind that needs a half-baked Facebook quiz to tell you who you are, then litters everyone's newsfeed with it.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Im addicted to my vape, this blueberry goodness is too hard to put down.


----------



## jsmith92

Today I was waiting for the bus after school. One of my crushes (and yes I have multiple I don't know if that is normal or not but whatever) was standing waiting for the bus too. I said nothing. It seemed like it was a perfect opportunity, but yet I wasted it. I have never talked to her before either.Currently my acne is very bad, in my opinion at least, and so I'm very self conscious right now, more than usual, if that is possible. Right now I just want to cry. I hate the feeling inside I get when this happens. It happens with all my crushes. I feel like ****. I want to be able to talk to girls. I hate this so much. I try to make myself think I don't have these problems, and then try and convince others of the same thing, I did it a few days ago to someone on this exact thread and I am sorry for doing it. I just want this to stop. Why am I so miserable? What did people like us do to deserve this?


----------



## coeur_brise

Should I post I an audio blog of some sort of ramble of my day? It's interesting, but half-way through I got really critical and negative and you can hear it in my voice. Actually it's not that interesting at all, just something to listen to. maybe.experimental blogging. that kind of just turned into a ramble.

edit: Ugh, focus on others, coeur, Jeezaes


----------



## Elad

its interesting as the years go by and you notice how much people your age/younger pick up how they talk/characteristics from their parents, seeing 17 year olds talking like their fathers in the pub after a hard day at work, its funny to me hearing "wee little this, wee ***** that" but it makes them so comfortable with each other since they grew up around it, little miniature versions of their parents, all the whole completely unaware

i'm probably exactly the same, ha

also i click _so_ much faster with people from my homeland vs. life long new zealanders, even after over 10 years here, that immediate mutual relating with humor and our accents makes that "did we just become best friends?!" "yep!" so seamless


----------



## Persephone The Dread

hm, I missed my natural hair colour but I don't think I like it now. It's a dark shade of brown so ashen it almost looks like a shade of grey... It had more tone before, but maybe I have to wait till it grows out more + sunlight. Some bits that are darker are OK but the overall effect is... :/

I want to dye over the bleached blondy bits with purple and blue but I've been putting it off due to chronic cba syndrome.


Also this never happens (with this medium) but I read through a fanfic earlier today that was so well written, and one of the characters got HIV and died. I wasn't really expecting the story to take that route, but I'd already committed to it so I was like 'all right then, let's do this' and it's just been coming back to me on/off all day.  

It's like what happened in that episode of The Walking Dead, and I like it in a way because I like having my emotions played with haha I guess, I mean any strong emotion is nice for me. But still :'( feels.


----------



## dontbelong

Wishing women just loved sitting around the house.I'm your man!!


----------



## jsmith92

Today I was on my way home from school, and as I was waiting for my ride one of the girls who crushed me way back in middle school, was standing a few people away from me in front of the school. She even looked back at me a few times, I know the attraction is still there, I can feel it when she looks at me but there is also this feeling of emotional pain when she looks at me as well. Way back in middle school, she rejected me when I asked her out, after I was certain she liked me, but whatever, and then she told a lot of people about it so I was just crushed completely by all of it. I really thought back then that it was my chance before it all happened, but in the end it all just got ****ed up and I was just left in pieces. We never even went out, but it just hurt a lot.


----------



## BackToThePast

Terrible, terrible day at classes. I wanted to scream and punch the wall after my presentation. But I had 4 more hours of classes to go after that, so I had to hold it in. By the time I got back to my dorm, the urge went away. Is my anger being repressed? What I fear is the day the pent up anger crashes down on me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I kind of enjoy being around stupid people in a way. It makes me feel powerful and superior. I guess it's pretty much a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really need to be brave & start reinventing myself


----------



## JustThisGuy

Q: How many people with Tourettes does it take to screw in a light bulb?

A: ****! ***! *****!


----------



## Mur

I hear you have so much bad stuff to say about me when I'm not around to defend myself-but when I am around you're all smiles and you act like we're the best of friends. Thanks for letting me know what you're all about....


----------



## feels

I'm thinking about adopting a cat. 
But if I do then I'd want at least two at some point so it doesn't feel like I'm leaving them alone at times. 
It's kind of scary, though. I've been around plenty of pets but never been a pet owner myself. I just want them to be as happy as possible.


----------



## musiclover55

I wanna sleep all day, but I got sh*t to do.


----------



## CharmedOne

I think I know what I'll be giving unsuspecting trick or treaters this Halloween.

http://www.itsugar.com/urine-for-a-treat-sour-liquid-candy-samples.html

and

http://www.itsugar.com/snl-pete-s-famous-schweddy-balls.html



JustThisGuy said:


> Q: How many people with Tourettes does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> 
> A: ****! ***! *****!


Sounds like me when I'm faced with computer issues.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Wow, the dreams I have are so f**king weird.


----------



## GameGuy

Nothing really, I just have a finger up my nose.


----------



## tea111red

I feel lousy. They should have a "severe social anxiety" forum on here.


----------



## Equity

tea111red said:


> I feel lousy. They should have a "severe social anxiety" forum on here.


I've thought about that. Do you think people with categorize themselves accurately?


----------



## tea111red

Callsign said:


> I've thought about that. Do you think people with categorize themselves accurately?


I dunno, there would probably be some people who would think of themselves as having severe SA and maybe not meet my idea of it. My definition of it would be having no relationship, no friends, no real family, no job, no nothing. Maybe that's "severe, severe social anxiety," but whatever. It would be nice to go to a subforum on here where I could relate more and not feel so alone.


----------



## tea111red

^*raises eyebrow*


----------



## musiclover55

I wanna quit school


----------



## JustThisGuy

RelinquishedHell said:


> Wow, the dreams I have are so f**king weird.


Same. I was a space traveler with a crew of astronauts. We set off the planet Earth and then went into a hyperdrive and ended up realizing the stars were fake when we popped out of this device's energy field. Our ship resized and we were in this dilapidated facility. You could look outside and it's Earth but just ruined. And I remember I kept looking at the device, with it's tiny pocket dimension and a new solar system inside of it, realizing that we had to make it because of whatever happened to the original Earth. Very strange stuff.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I completely lack the ability to human correctly.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

last night was so cool.. my mums boyfriend who is a pretty good chef made us smoked cod and braised vegetable chowder and it was possibly the tastiest thing ive tried in my life. we also had prawns in garlic butter, steaks with red wine and peppercorn sauce, legit irish coffees, stuffed poached pears with cheese and rosehip sauce AND toffee glazed bananas with ice cream.


Fair to say im dying today, sooo so full.


----------



## Polar

Malta!

4 days left!


----------



## NewDayRising

I need to get to the gym!


----------



## derpresion

is actually yep. bt ill do wt i want. nd 1st thing i do is neva talk to u. 
u bug.


----------



## coeur_brise

I keep listening to Daniel. I miss him already. And I don't even know anyone named Daniel. I dedicate this song to all the baby boomer parents out there. :|​


----------



## TenYears

die
perish
expire
fade away
kick the bucket
take a dirtnap
buy the farm
meet your maker
cross the great divide
rest in peace
expire
call it quits
shut down
terminate
drop dead
croak
pass away
going to the great gig in the sky
bite the dust


----------



## WillYouStopDave

orsomething said:


> i just really wish i had competent parents
> 
> my mom, along w the rest of my fam, is involved with a bigbigmoney 7 yr major league law suit and she just... goddamn just sometimes i feel like maybe she isnt so dense, even with the believing in magic/being an alien thing and then she just goes and one ups herself
> 
> if she ****s this up for us with her new age overarching assertions based on nothing but a computer generated tarot card reading i will be livid
> 
> how does someone survive to this age with this little common sense i dont get it


 This made my head hurt. Can you translate?


----------



## MrBlack

So im back after a few days of socialising, and i dont want to curl up into the fetal position. You've changed, brain. I don't even know you anymore :sus


----------



## slyfox

All I want to do lately is sleep. I'm getting very little done and sleeping my life away. Just would rather sleep than bother to work on anything


----------



## Taplow

I'm thinking about how I don't seem to think anymore.


----------



## cosmicslop

I've been talking on the phone more frequently to make appointments, and it sucks every time. This is something I'd rather do in person.


----------



## purechaos

I think I'm going to stop asking people to tell me the truth. Instead I'll ask them to be honest. I think honesty and "the" truth are two different things. Honesty is saying how you actually feel and having integrity. The truth usually is somewhere in the middle, of an argument or situation. Both are usually right and wrong. Most people are more bent on being "right" than chilling in the "truth" Valley. The valley is when it all melts away and you're both sitting there thinking about how stupid you both are, and then you both move on. 


It's like you ask someone to tell the you the truth, and they coin that phrase "you can't handle the truth." no, they can't handle being honest. Neither the teller or recipient of honesty can handle the truth. Cause who the hell wants freedom?


----------



## Lonelyguy111

My cat Moses is laying on my desk right in front of me asleep and having a dream; *his legs are twitching !!!* I guess he is dreaming of running after a mouse ! LOL. Funny to watch.


----------



## junglejunkie

tea111red said:


> That Marina and The Diamonds singer.......her voice......:no uke





slyfox said:


> All I want to do lately is sleep. I'm getting very little done and sleeping my life away. Just would rather sleep than bother to work on anything


I know how You feel


----------



## derpresion

Lonelyguy111 said:


> My cat Moses is laying on my desk right in front of me asleep and having a dream; *his legs are twitching !!!* I guess he is dreaming of running after a mouse ! LOL. Funny to watch.


hey my cat is doing exactly the same thing right now! : o mayb they r in the same dream in cats space..


----------



## crimeclub

purechaos said:


> I think I'm going to stop asking people to tell me the truth. Instead I'll ask them to be honest. I think honesty and "the" truth are two different things. Honesty is saying how you actually feel and having integrity. The truth usually is somewhere in the middle, of an argument or situation. Both are usually right and wrong. Most people are more bent on being "right" than chilling in the "truth" Valley. The valley is when it all melts away and you're both sitting there thinking about how stupid you both are, and then you both move on.
> 
> It's like you ask someone to tell the you the truth, and they coin that phrase "you can't handle the truth." no, they can't handle being honest. Neither the teller or recipient of honesty can handle the truth. Cause who the hell wants freedom?


Suddenly in the mood to watch A Few Good Men.


----------



## crimeclub

Tired of being single, tired of being the outsider now that all my friends are married, tired of wandering the book store without a cute reading buddy by my side, tired of anxiety mitigating any qualities I might have to offer, tired of not having a girl to hold in bed, tired of the fact that friends and family's reaction to me being single has gone from a punch-line to serious concern, tired of seeing a nice restaurant, new movie, upcoming concert, etc and knowing I don't have a girl to experience these things with, etc etc etc, just tired of being single.


----------



## crimeclub

Glass-Shards said:


> Who the **** am I kidding? I'm not asexual. I'm not bisexual. I'm homosexual, but I'm too chicken-**** to come out.
> 
> **** this. **** everything. ****. Being gay is too embarrassing. I can't. I can't deal with it.


Sorry you have to deal with that man, hopefully those around you can lighten up and realize it's not a big deal who you like, hopefully we'll get to a place where "coming out" isn't a thing, the fact that it's a phrase in our lexicon associated with a pivotal event in someone's life is just an embarrassing reflection of our society's ignorance. If someone "came out" the appropriate response should be "...Ok?" As if it didn't matter. My best friend is bi and he can't get himself to let it be known due to fear of other people's reactions, it's too bad.


----------



## purechaos

crimeclub said:


> Tired of being single, tired of being the outsider now that all my friends are married, tired of wandering the book store without a cute reading buddy by my side, tired of anxiety mitigating any qualities I might have to offer, tired of not having a girl to hold in bed, tired of the fact that friends and family's reaction to me being single has gone from a punch-line to serious concern, tired of seeing a nice restaurant, new movie, upcoming concert, etc and knowing I don't have a girl to experience these things with, etc etc etc, just tired of being single.


 I have this same issue. My downfall is my lack of trust in most people though. But something to consider is, you aren't tied down. You basically have the ultimate ability to be free spirited. You can just drop everything and go anywhere. But most people follow that "adult" timeline so it's hard to find friends and people to relate to. You're not in the "I have kids club" or the "marriage" club or the "single" parent club. Anyway I relate, wish I had an answer though.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Glass-Shards said:


> Who the **** am I kidding? I'm not asexual. I'm not bisexual. I'm homosexual, but I'm too chicken-**** to come out.
> 
> **** this. **** everything. ****. Being gay is too embarrassing. I can't. I can't deal with it.


youre only 16.


----------



## probably offline

Damn. I get this cheesy smile while talking to penis-person.

+1 message(not from him)









+1 message(from him)


----------



## Umpalumpa

Glass-Shards said:


> Who the **** am I kidding? I'm not asexual. I'm not bisexual. I'm homosexual, but I'm too chicken-**** to come out.
> 
> **** this. **** everything. ****. Being gay is too embarrassing. I can't. I can't deal with it.


Sorry about hearing that, it sounds like a very tough thing to deal with, but it will make you stronger in the future :yes
Good luck


----------



## Sabreena

My college has free group therapy for anxiety but I'm too scared to call and ask. It's a paradox :l


----------



## crimeclub

purechaos said:


> I have this same issue. My downfall is my lack of trust in most people though. But something to consider is, you aren't tied down. You basically have the ultimate ability to be free spirited. You can just drop everything and go anywhere. But most people follow that "adult" timeline so it's hard to find friends and people to relate to. You're not in the "I have kids club" or the "marriage" club or the "single" parent club. Anyway I relate, wish I had an answer though.


Thanks pc, yeah definitely pros and cons to single life. I have no one to blame but myself though, I've taken advantage of barely any of the dating opportunities that have come up this year, very prone to anxiety lately and man that depresh...the struggle is real.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hung up dress in bathroom to dry since I hand washed it, forgot it was in there, walk into dark bathroom, jump out of skin at weird person shaped dark blob. D:


----------



## cuppy

Thinking about the day I can move out, be on my own. I gotta hurry up and finish school.

And I'll get my own cat and I'll name it Snowball, unless it already has a name.


----------



## Distinctive Temptations

Trying to stop procrastinating and start doing homework.


----------



## tea111red

I can't wait till I can get a real haircut. It'd make getting ready so much easier.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## euphoria04

A small part of me wants to walk out of my job midshift and do something exciting/crazy with the rest of my day. I dislike obligations (unfulfilling ones especially), life feels too short for them


----------



## crimeclub

euphoria04 said:


> A small part of me wants to walk out of my job midshift and do something exciting/crazy with the rest of my day. I dislike obligations (unfulfilling ones especially), life feels too short for them


Quit like Jerry Maguire and flip out, then ask "Now...who's coming with me!?"


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Glass-Shards said:


> And? I'm an adolescent who gets aroused by males and not by females.


thats just how it is. *hugs*


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Oh my goodness, i might be getting out of hospital this week and i have a new house ready to move into the next few weeks. Agh, finally.. Get me the **** out of here


----------



## crimeclub

My inferiority complex is such a poison in my life, initiating things with a girl I'm interested in is hard enough with the paralyzing anxiety, but add the assumption that I'm not good enough and it compounds the difficulty.

I know it's irrational, even though I might be a little behind in my life compared to the typical 30 year old not to mention my own personal expectations, I know as a person I'm worthy of a girl I'm interested in, but unfortunately an inferiority complex isn't rational, it will still plant seeds of doubt in my mind. I just need to take chances, I have little to lose and a lifetime of happiness to gain.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Im mentally a lot stronger than i thought i was. 6 months ive had to put up with this. 6 damn months......... Determination.


----------



## cuppy

tea111red said:


> I can't wait till I can get a real haircut. It'd make getting ready so much easier.


Do ittttt. Having great hair gives you a huge confidence boost :lol


----------



## tea111red

cuppy said:


> Do ittttt. Having great hair gives you a huge confidence boost :lol


Heh, I will!


----------



## Thedood

Wow.. I have really been here for almost a year and I have really posted 2,000 times. Crazy ****.


----------



## jsmith92

Thedood said:


> Wow.. I have really been here for almost a year and I have really posted 2,000 times. Crazy ****.


I'm almost there. 1,700 something posts


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> Wow.. I have really been here for almost a year and I have really posted 2,000 times. Crazy ****.


Rookie numbers bud, to achieve true lack of productivity double that.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

This whole week has been one big disaster. I officially now have zero friends, from the previous two. It was inevitable though, what with my lack of social skills and such. Classes have been pure evil. 

My pure anger and frustration to my school is starting to leak out of me. I kicked a bin across the room yesterday, and I slammed a door super hard today. Just from pure anger. I've gotten to the point where I blame bad weather on school.

I've had my insecurities confirmed yet again. Why else would people stop talking to me without explanation? I'm just unlikeable. I'm a joke.


----------



## tea111red

I don't know how I'm going to manage to keep this new job for long w/ my sleeping problems.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Glass-Shards said:


> This whole week has been one big disaster. I officially now have zero friends


ill be your friend.



tea111red said:


> I don't know how I'm going to manage to keep this new job for long w/ my sleeping problems.


where do you work?...and you sleep alone?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tea111red said:


> Every time I hear that song "Down By The Water" by PJ Harvey I think of this girl I was friends w/ in elementary school. Only because I remember hearing that song around the time I hung out w/ her a lot. Who she was then has nothing to do w/ that song, haha. I wonder what happened to her or if she is even alive.


i see how it is...  ... :'( ... >_<


----------



## tea111red

inna sense said:


> where do you work?...and you sleep alone?


yeah, I sleep alone, but that's not why I have sleeping problems.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tea111red said:


> yeah, I sleep alone, but that's not why I have sleeping problems.


what do you think causes your sleeping problems?


----------



## tea111red

inna sense said:


> what do you think causes your sleeping problems?


Worrying and being hypervigilant. Unresolved issues and the fact that I have trained my body to go w/o adequate sleep for so long, too, I'm sure.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tea111red said:


> Worrying and being hypervigilant. Unresolved issues and the fact that I have trained my body to go w/o adequate sleep for so long, too, I'm sure.


i wish you were truely happy with your life.


----------



## SofaKing

That my life seems to be getting better and better. :teeth


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm, the weather is still quite mild. I wonder if it will rain tomorrow?. I kind of look forward to me shopping errands actually.


----------



## blue2

:no


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

Just had one of the best days with my new friends. Thinking of leaving this site, after all.


----------



## SuperSmashBros

Boobs....

I'm sorry but that's what i'm thinking about....


----------



## BackToThePast

I exist to make people feel better about themselves.


----------



## Tibble

Another long, soul draining shift -.-


----------



## Elad

i'd like to get a cat or cats as well as dogs, i'd probably have to get them younger so they can be friends i'd imagine 

the only thing that scares me about cats is how independent they are, like they go off and wander the streets (just how far away do they go?) so if they get hurt or killed you might never know (someone would probably call you, at least i hope) but its just that not knowing that bothers me, maybe i'm too protective a person, i'm not sure


----------



## lisbeth

I just put an effervescent vitamin C tablet on my tongue instead of dissolving it in water and omg, amazing. Definitely the best way to take food supplements by far.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm... wonder what I will do tomorrow ( Saturday) I kind of hate that day.... it always had a weird feeling. Sunday is a bit better.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

I love Friday!
Nice cool Friday and a few hours away from going home to Netflix heaven.

Should I go to the mall and try to talk to some girls?
I am sure the malls are packed since it's Friday and people hanging-out


----------



## millenniumman75

I need a shower :lol


----------



## derpresion

so ****in didnt mean tht!! it ws an accident, i ws browsing n stuff .-.


----------



## slyfox

Fighting my ocd wanting to order equipment and supplies for lampworking(small glass work) right now. I'm thinking it would be at least a 600-800 dollar start up cost especially if I bought a small kiln that is required for annealing the glass after you work it. That is a lot cheaper than the 3,000-4,000 it would cost to get into lapidary or gemstone faceting that I had been hoping to take up someday.

I was thinking I'd probably have to work outside because of the fumes. Since winter is approaching hopefully I can keep myself at bay until at least April. I take up way too many forms of crafting and end up giving up. I thought of a plan where I wouldn't get into lampwork until I put in over 1000 hours into my other arts and crafts and had sold at least 6 pieces, but I'm feeling obsessive about the lampwork watching youtubes and reading about it.

Also I don't know if there are any classes in my area and some that are like 2-3 hours drive away cost 180 for the classes. That is just for like 3 days and then you can pay to take another more advanced class(there are like 5 different classes 180 each). I keep feeling that even if I found closer classes that I could spend that money on supplies and learn from youtube and websites instead. Advantage of a class is things would be less likely to end in failure/frustration like they sometimes do when I take up a new hobby.

Long post, but as said I'm obsessing over this. Even had a dream about it lol


----------



## BAH

.


----------



## Citrine

Almost stepped on a little dog today. Why anyone would walk a small dog like that through such a heavy crowd puzzles me.


----------



## thomasjune

I'm off tomorrow and I have nothing to do, nowhere to go, no one to talk to.
That's freaking awesome. I love it.


----------



## Equity

These hats on my wall I don't like them there. Actually they are on a door. On the hook-like thingos for towels. It looks wrong. It makes me into a jerk. Only a jerk would hang their hats like that. I wonder why I think that a bit. Some long gone memory. But they needed to dry. I'm going to move them later to the wooden chair. Then I won't be a jerk any longer! Why can't I say any more anymore. Anymore is not a word. Ah right. What do you think Henry? Henry! God I fired him ages ago didn't I. Actually he's always been. Or was but then was re-instated. I think I may get a new one.


----------



## musiclover55

People bullsh*t too much.


----------



## millenniumman75

In a Lonely Place said:


> clocks went back this morning, that **** always catches me out.


Ours are next week. It used to be this weekend, but it was moved.


----------



## Nitrogen

Because I've been so preoccupied with school, I literally haven't played video games or watched anime in like 3 weeks

I want to get back into anime again, but I'm not sure what to watch..... I'm out of the animu loop entirely


----------



## coeur_brise

Is virginity a state of mind? Inasmuch as sexy is an attitude and state of mind? If yes, then I need my sexy back. Women can feel e-woman-ated too, like less of a sexy.


----------



## Elad

book brings dwarfs into the story and talks about the "great gloryholes they've made for centuries throughout the mines" and i burst out laughing

yep still immature.

but really dwarven gloryholes, surely the author knew what he was writing unless they didnt have them in the early 80s


----------



## greeneyes6

Having wild crazy sex


----------



## catcharay

My diet is so pathetic recently. It's so hard to maintain healthy eating for days in a row..well that's what it seems like. My face is also a zit zone and every time I catch a glimpse of myself in the reflection of a building it's like oh lordd. How will I fit into a dress lol


----------



## cmed

Opened my shower curtain this morning and saw a giant long-legged house centipede in the tub. God damn, I thought I was done with surprise encounters with jumbo-sized insects in the house when I left Florida.


----------



## probably offline

"hehehe I'd love to meet you while I'm there, but only do it if you feel like it, I wouldn't like it if you feel you're obligated in any way : )"









yes yes, like that, that's the spot


----------



## PlayerOffGames

no one cares


----------



## SofaKing

About to go in for my first face to face interview for an EMT spot with an ambulance company. The jitters are kicking in.


----------



## mr hoang

I'm starting to grow apart from certain people in my life. I don't know if its my fault or just natural. We've been friends for over 8 years now and have talked about moving in together. I don't know what to think. I don't want to lose anymore friends.


----------



## Mur

I just got my Diancie from Gamestop


----------



## Kind Of

I like how some of my lab partner's folders on his flash drive are just expletives in all caps.


----------



## Goopus

I really need a haircut and I need to shave too.


----------



## mr hoang

karenw said:


> I wish people on my friends list on fb would stop sending me game requests for farmville it's a ****e game.


Hahah I didn't know that game was still going. I think you can go change your settings so that you ignore all game invites.


----------



## cosmicslop

The water heater leaked and flooded our garage and we had to take out out some of the boxes in there, which include the Christmas decorations. My parents were too lazy to buy new cardboard boxes to put the Christmas stuff back in, so now our living room in fully decorated. The holiday seasons came prematurely in my house so to speak.


----------



## Equity

cosmicslop said:


> The water heater leaked and flooded our garage and we had to take out out some of the boxes in there, which include the Christmas decorations. My parents were too lazy to buy new cardboard boxes to put the Christmas stuff back in, so now our living room in fully decorated. The holiday seasons came prematurely in my house so to speak.


Did you think, I'm okay with this, or what did you think about the new look, if anything?


----------



## Ladysoul

M y L I f e .. -_-


----------



## cosmicslop

Callsign said:


> Did you think, I'm okay with this, or what did you think about the new look, if anything?


I'm not okay with it. there's one important decoration that's not there and it's one that cannot be bought, and that is the cold, cold weather. I want it to be cold so bad.


----------



## Equity

cosmicslop said:


> I'm not okay with it. there's one important decoration that's not there and it's one that cannot be bought, and that is the cold, cold weather. I want it to be cold so bad.


Ah sometimes I think it would be better if the earth was farther from the sun or was tilted more haha :time


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Kelebek said:


> M y L I f e .. -_-


:squeeze


----------



## greeneyes6

I hate waking up so early every morning:/


----------



## Mur

I really hope this works out.


----------



## euphoria04

So this is what bittersweet feels like.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i hope those french fries I ate, don't cause me heartburn tonight.... I think i ate them too late at night.


----------



## Mur

Friends come and go, I don't even get sad when they go anymore...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sleep.


----------



## slyfox

Thinking of experimenting with lampwork today making small glass beads. Really obsessing over it. Wish my parents were awake so I could go to their house right now before my doctors appointment. Need to find my propane torch head and buy some perlite(to reduce shock to the beads while cooling)


----------



## coeur_brise

"how you spose to let the happy in if you haz a sad." ok, I move on. detached. thanks forshowingmethat vid. it reallydidcheermeup. "wanna see something that will change your life?" lol. it did.


----------



## Ladysoul

inna sense said:


> :squeeze


:drunk


----------



## cmed

I hate when news sites use deceitful and overblown titles to get more clicks. Weather.com is notorious for this. It's tacky and it creates a mindset where I don't believe anything I read, so when I saw a link there titled "omg rocket BLOWS UP at NASA!!1" yesterday, I immediately thought "stfu no it didn't" and went about my day, and didn't even realize it actually happened until later on when I saw Neil Degrasse Tyson commenting about it on Facebook.


----------



## probably offline

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## villadb

Hmmm should I go for a coffee and cake in town? I really have nothing else to do this afternoon.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> I hate when news sites use deceitful and overblown titles to get more clicks. Weather.com is notorious for this. It's tacky and it creates a mindset where I don't believe anything I read, so when I saw a link there titled "omg rocket BLOWS UP at NASA!!1" yesterday, I immediately thought "stfu no it didn't" and went about my day, and didn't even realize it actually happened until later on when I saw Neil Degrasse Tyson commenting about it on Facebook.


The rocket was named Antares. That's kind of a neat name.

The thing went up, the exhaust blew up , and then rocket went straight down! It was the weirdest thing I have seen in a while. At least it wasn't the Challenger or Columbia!


----------



## Reckoner7

Notus said:


> Friends come and go, I don't even get sad when they go anymore...


Same here, it's expected so when it happens i'm like 'oh well' although i'm still a little dissapointed. Contemplating just giving up on people, if you dont have any expectations or make connections I won't be dissapointed right?


----------



## TenYears

Drama queens :roll


----------



## KILOBRAVO

wonder what time I go to bed this time?. I must try to go a bit earlier and keep up a routine of it.


----------



## musiclover55

What in the world is this show I'm watching called? 

I think it's on discovery Channel and it's about a Democrat and a Republican trying to work together to survive in the wild lol

Edit: nevermind, it's called 'Rival survival'


----------



## TenYears

Oh well KC maybe next year. Can't fault their pitching staff. Awesome job guys.


----------



## Andras96

I don't deserve to live


----------



## BackToThePast

Shut up, brain. Go. To. Sleep.


----------



## derpresion

waerdd said:


> Shut up, brain. Go. To. Sleep.


u hv no idea.


----------



## probably offline

Does someone here know of a an archive for "Pictures for sad children" since he/she took the site down? I feel like crying because it's gone. Someone must've saved it in case this would happen. Halp.

---

I hope my crush doesn't meet a nice girl. Well. He obviously deserves one, and it's shocking that he's not up to his neck in *****(down to his neck), but still. Not yet. My little heart would cry sad little tears.


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm sleepy and hungry.


----------



## woafy

kill me


----------



## mattmc

Dreaming about someone you could be closer to but never will... **** you brain.


----------



## cosmicslop

My thumb looks like a victim of physical bullying, and the main bully is Mike Tyson. I mean damn.

edit; and since it's really swollen, I played the unhappy marriage game with both my thumbs. You really let yourself go by gaining all that weight. :/


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm... its very mild here.... very unusual warm temperatures for this time of year. I am loving it too.


----------



## moloko

KILOBRAVO said:


> hmm... its very mild here.... very unusual warm temperatures for this time of year. I am loving it too.


Seriously, what is up this year? Is autumn ever going to arrive? Summer temperatures over here.


----------



## jsmith92

I want the emotional pain to stop. I want to be able to act on my crushes. I want to be able to approach a girl that seems to be interested in me. I want it all to end. I just want to be normal. Why must I suffer like this? What did I do to deserve this? I want to be able to love and be loved but I feel as if it will never happen for me. The only love I have is from my parents who don't even know I am dealing with this. I hate this so much but love from parents isn't the same as from a significant other. I want to stop crying myself to sleep. I want to stop being anxious. I just want it all to stop. I want to go back to kindergarten and start over. If I could do it all differently I would.


----------



## catcharay

There's only half the original amount of candy left to give out to the lil trick or treaters. Why do I do this?? But it's not good for their teeth anyways


----------



## slyfox

Should I invest the money to buy high quality protective glasses for glass work. Feel bad about all the money I've spent and usually wasted on hobbies.


----------



## Elad

i dont know what i expecting from this book but its pissing me off, pretty much sat lounging slathered up in the sun mowing through it the last couple of days and its apparent there will be no kind of closure until the second or third installment which i should have known

the switching between different character plots and constant time skips never satisfying what you want is like i'm on day 700 of no fap










must fight urge to just look at spoilers and be done with

on the upside i'm getting some sweet tan (burn) lines


----------



## KILOBRAVO

moloko said:


> Seriously, what is up this year? Is autumn ever going to arrive? Summer temperatures over here.


for the UK... this mildness is crazy.... but I like it. I am talking about 14 o5 15 'c daytime. autumn is here.... but its incredible mild. not cold in the least. ....yet.....


----------



## millenniumman75

I haven't seen anything like it in a while.

Monday 82F and sunny......Friday night 32F and a bit of snow possible.

Welcome to finally fall. :fall


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Final year 10 exams are coming in just over two weeks. I'm a little nervous, but really, these exams should be not too difficult. Exams are surprisingly not that unbearable for me. I mean, they're still horrible (awkwardness, pressure to do well, the horrors of being in exam conditions with annoying teenagers, etc), but exams aren't really that hard for me. I tend to at least pass almost all exams on little-no study.

The hardest one is going to be the English exam. That's the one I'll really have to focus on. I'm going to have to write a Romeo and Juliet essay, among the other stuff (don't really remember, I wasn't paying too much attention).

The math one is going to be pretty hard too, because I've done hardly any of the required math work all year. Humanities, the two art subjects, and Science should be a relative breeze. Last semester, I got 79% on my Humanities exam on minimal study and doing minimal work throughout the semester.


----------



## mr hoang

Happy Halloween to all!


----------



## silvermoon

I miss him!


----------



## slyfox

Going to be really annoying trying to keep within 1500 mg or less of sodium today


----------



## slyfox

mr hoang said:


> Happy Halloween to all!


Happy Halloween!


----------



## Mur

Even though you say you hate me I doubt that's how you really feel.


----------



## anthropy

relationships and how to create one and is it possible for me.
also college-wise where to begin, and whether to do so


----------



## pocketbird

I tried webcaming on a chatroom and it was terrifying. How does one sit in front of a webcam and act perfectly normal.


----------



## Loveless

Stop licking my fruit loop


----------



## Owl-99

Snowing in November (spring) go figure.


----------



## Loveless

I wanna find Roxanne


----------



## karenw

How endearing it was to see a dad kiss his young son on his facial cheek. It's not very often if ever I've seen this.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm.... i have really been pounding the ''just for fun thread recently'' I plan to keep at it too.


----------



## pineapplebun

"When I die, I want the people I’ve done group projects with to lower me into my grave so they can let me down one last time."

This quote summarizes how I feel! Though just switch a few words around to relate to relationships, humanity as a whole, etc.. would be the story of my life.


----------



## musiclover55

Dude is nuts.


----------



## Ladysoul

Nitrogen said:


> Now that I reflect back on today, I was being a flirt. A gross, awkward one at that. I even told this dude that his *** looked great in those jeans
> 
> I'm so socially incompetent bye


Gold hahahaha


----------



## Ladysoul

3 hours, must be on point.


----------



## BackToThePast

What am I doing here.


----------



## VictimEternal

i'm thinking screw you punk nerd


----------



## BackToThePast

Handing out free middle fingers, first come first serve.


----------



## jsmith92

waerdd said:


> Handing out free middle fingers, first come first serve.


^This


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Should I run to the fridge for blackberries? It's cold and I'm in bed, nude. Lol


----------



## SofaKing

I never thought my Keurig would become my favorite kitchen appliance.


----------



## crimeclub

My best bud and I moved in with each other a while ago, we've been been perpetually single for a while so it's been cool living together, finally a couple weeks ago he got a girlfriend and it's been great.


----------



## laysiaj

I was going to vent but then I read your posts. 
Now I'm just going to give you hugs and hope your day is better because mine really isn't that awful. 

xoxo


----------



## mattmc

I hate conflict.


----------



## SofaKing

We will succeed where others have struggled. This LDR will survive until there is no D and the LTR remains. Team us, **** yeah.


----------



## coeur_brise

^^^i know right?! I don't know what time it is. It feels like 4 a.m. Technically it's two, but as of yesterday it is now one. OK and it just turned 2 but its actually three. :mum And third is tomorrow but it's actually today. Fark!


----------



## TenYears

*facepalm* 

My God I just made the stupidest mistake in the history of stupid mistakes. What. The. ****. This makes stupid mistakes seem brilliant, like a stroke of genius. And I haven't been drinking. So I really have no excuse. Maybe its my meds? Idk. I think I'm actually embarrassed for myself. Is that even possible?


----------



## crimeclub

@VipFuj, wanted to VM you but as a 'non friend' I couldn't...so ill just get to you through a 'mention'.

Just needed to talk to someone for a bit who I think will be understanding, and I feel like you'll be able to understand the particular emotions I'm going through right now...

So... How ****ing good is 'There Will Be Blood'!? Since 2008 I've watched it about two times a year, but for whatever reason this year I can't get enough of it, it's an addiction, in 2014 alone I've watched it 8 times so far. This movie is the film equivalent of a hot-off the grill steak dinner with a Plainview-sized flask of whiskey. Man...the acting alone...

This should be considered among the greatest film ever made.

brb going to watch it again.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I'm thinking about this cute asian girl as my community college that i sometimes see around. I kind of want to try and talk to her but i can't seem to find the right opportunity to do so. Next time she is close enough to bother i will attempt to say hello.


----------



## BAH

Error 504


----------



## crimeclub

At the library and I'm literally sitting across the room from a member of the forum who I've 'friended' (mostly due to living in the same town), he doesn't post much at all so I don't think he'd recognize me. Probably not going to go up to him and say anything.

"Hey you're a member of the social anxiety forum 'SAS' right?"

"......uh...yeah..."

"Awesome, me too, my username is 'crimeclub', remember we talked about living in Utah like 5 months ago?"

"....Oh yeah...cool."

"Yeah man...totally..."


----------



## caelle

Leave me alone leave me alone leave me alone leave me alone leave me alone leave me alone leave me alone leave me alone leave me alone leave me alone leave me alone leave me alone leave me aloneeeeeee


----------



## lisbeth

I have a bag with a print of this artist on it and a weird quote from the artist on the other side. I've been carrying it around for about a year, partly 'cause I like it and partly because I always hoped somebody would notice it and strike up conversation. Nobody has ever commented on it. Then in the last two months, about four people have noticed it, asked me about the artist and listened to me wax on about him. Even a random stranger at a bus stop. It shows how much friendlier a place I'm living in now. It's amazing how good it makes you feel to have somebody show some interest in something you like.

It makes me feel so good to be able to talk about something I like and have somebody listen.

I am so happy to have the opportunity to be meeting people who are passionate about literature and languages and philosophy and art and classics and everything. I'm not taking full advantage of that right now but I will in time. It just makes me so happy to think that there are people around who care about the same things I do and want to talk about them.


----------



## BAH

Eventually..


----------



## cmed

Do people seriously think that people are going to just answer unsolicited calls from 800 numbers in the year 2014?


----------



## slyfox

Just want to get voting over with and go back to bed. Voting because my dad wants me to. His pension might be effected if public transportation doesn't pass


----------



## cosmicslop

I always thought Dino Stamatopoulos' comments about Adult Swim's vice president Mike Lazzo not liking him or anything he does were said somewhat in jest, but i think it's him being blunt. There never was official dvd releases for season 2-3 of Moral Orel or Mary Shelley's Frankenhole,. But why Lazzo, why. Moral Orel's season 3 and the Beforel Orel special were so emotionally gripping. I really wish the special got greenlit as a new series. But whatever. I'm just waiting for Charlie Kaufman's new film to come out that's produced by Dino along with Dan Harmon. Nothing can go wrong this time.


----------



## BackToThePast

Girl invited me to join her group for a project. Session went well. There were a few odd moments, but at least I didn't panic. She seems really nice. I wanted to get to know her more. I should have tried harder.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

crimeclub said:


> At the library and I'm literally sitting across the room from a member of the forum who I've 'friended' (mostly due to living in the same town), he doesn't post much at all so I don't think he'd recognize me. Probably not going to go up to him and say anything.
> 
> "Hey you're a member of the social anxiety forum 'SAS' right?"
> 
> "......uh...yeah..."
> 
> "Awesome, me too, my username is 'crimeclub', remember we talked about living in Utah like 5 months ago?"
> 
> "....Oh yeah...cool."
> 
> "Yeah man...totally..."


wow. this makes me wonder if there is anyone i ACTUALLY KNOW in real life, or have known that uses these forum too. its a weird thought that they could be and I have no clue they are on here.. LOL

then you can read all their posts and think OMG... in fact.... it is scary.


----------



## crimeclub

KILOBRAVO said:


> wow. this makes me wonder if there is anyone i ACTUALLY KNOW in real life, or have known that uses these forum too. its a weird thought that they could be and I have no clue they are on here.. LOL
> 
> then you can read all their posts and think OMG... in fact.... it is scary.


 @KILOBRAVO. It was pretty surreal to say the least...I had a hat on so I kept my head low. I can chat with someone no problem when it's organic, but if we recognized eachother and decided to talk, then that's a _forced_ conversation about a topic that's inherently awkward that neither of us want to bring up which would no doubt end up going no where quick: ....train wreck.


----------



## crimeclub

My friend's gf is killing my buzz hardcore, she's very reserved (which is totally fine by me generally!) but she makes everything awkward as f*** when it's the 3 of us. I'm not upset that she's awkward because I used to be the awkward guy when I was younger so I can empathize, but it's the fact that my friend lives with me and they spend 24 hours together so it's a pain in the *** to live in my own place.

But the heart of the issue is that I'm moving out of Utah in two months and because of this current situation I'm spending most of my remaining time with other people and zero quality time with my best bro of 15 years. We now seem to *plan* times when we'll go hang out together.

I can't blame him though, I tend to put my friends on the back-burner when I date a girl. It just sucks.


----------



## pocketbird




----------



## slyfox

Bought a fresh pineapple for the first time. Prepared it and ate about half of it. Wasn't aware that eating a lot of fresh pineapple can make your tongue and mouth burn  . Looked online and apparently it is normal unless you have symptoms like tongue swelling, etc. Never been a big fan of pineapple to begin with, so don't think I'll be getting fresh pineapple again unless it is to tenderize meat


----------



## probably offline

I feel like my crush is fading a little bit, and I'm a bit panicky over it because I don't want the feeling to go away. **** I've enjoyed it so much. I'm not sure what happend. It's probably _me_... somehow. Hopefully it's temporary.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> I feel like my crush is fading a little bit, and I'm a bit panicky over it because I don't want the feeling to go away. **** I've enjoyed it so much. I'm not sure what happend. It's probably _me_... somehow. Hopefully it's temporary.


I know this feel a bit, and I'm in the adderal-induced Chatty Cathy mode so bare with me.. Anyway I don't know much about you two but imo that seems to just be the nature of long-distance interactions. So it's probably not you. In my experience on here it can be great initially, you get to know eachother, create an emotional bond, then just when any relationship will naturally start wanting (needing) more...the inherently restrictive nature of this medium of interaction is going to give the 'no go' forcing you two into an ever-plateaud trajectory of bonding, and how long can that be sustained? Unfortunately you two don't have a closer proximity, I don't know if this was more than platonic but imo physical touch, holding hands, cuddling, sex, kissing, physically looking into eachother's eyes while talking, going on dates, making memories together, etc, all do a LOT to sustaining a relationship to the point that it's almost essential.

Or maybe this was just platonic for you and I'm just blabbering my mouth, either way its more than likely not you. Anyway, sorry and good luck Prob Off.


----------



## probably offline

crimeclub said:


> I know this feel a bit, and I'm in the adderal-induced Chatty Cathy mode so bare with me.. Anyway I don't know much about you two but imo that seems to just be the nature of long-distance interactions. So it's probably not you. In my experience on here it can be great initially, you get to know eachother, create an emotional bond, then just when any relationship will naturally start wanting (needing) more...the inherently restrictive nature of this medium of interaction is going to give the 'no go' forcing you two into an ever-plateaud trajectory of bonding, and how long can that be sustained? Unfortunately you two don't have a closer proximity, I don't know if this was more than platonic but imo physical touch, holding hands, cuddling, sex, kissing, physically looking into eachother's eyes while talking, going on dates, making memories together, etc, all do a LOT to sustaining a relationship to the point that it's almost essential.
> 
> Or maybe this was just platonic for you and I'm just blabbering my mouth, either way its more than likely not you. Anyway, sorry and good luck Prob Off.


I'm not in an online relationship, I just have a crush. I like him a lot as a person. He likes me a lot as a person. That's all I know. It might just be that I've been feeling down the past few days and I haven't talked to him as much since he's been busy. I also started scrutinizing how he looks, because he's not conventionally attractive, and I started thinking "do I really find him attractive?". That was a mistake because I've found him super adorable, simply because he is who he is, before I did that. Also, I tend to look for faults and problems, in general, because I have a hard time trusting people(so I'd rather decide that there is something wrong with them before they can hurt me - yes I know it's bad). I'm just a bit confused atm. I haven't liked anyone at all for a while. It wouldn't be the end of the world if I stopped having a crush on him, either. That would probably be better(!), since we could stay bffs, without any weird emotional crap. But... I've enjoyed the mushy stuff. I have a feeling that the crush isn't over, and that all it will take is a night of talking to him, actually. We'll see, I guess.

Ps. I'm not looking for it to _lead anywhere_, in any case.


----------



## slyfox

Keep wanting to cheat on my diet. After I take a walk probably going to take a nap to get my mind off it. I'm not supposed to have a cheat meal again until at least Sunday. Have read cheat days aren't a great idea but it is hard giving up everything you once ate. 

If I was just counting calories it would be easier to just have smaller portions of my favorite foods. Adding a restriction on sodium has made it tougher though because most tasty foods seem to have a ton of it. I like eggs with the yolk soft because they have a lot of flavor and not epic amounts of sodium. Think I shouldn't overdo it with them because of the cholesterol though.


----------



## BAH

-Tumbleweed-


----------



## blue2

I should sit on a porch in a rocking chair smoking a pipe watching tumbleweed..:idea


----------



## Equity

slyfox said:


> Keep wanting to cheat on my diet. After I take a walk probably going to take a nap to get my mind off it. I'm not supposed to have a cheat meal again until at least Sunday. Have read cheat days aren't a great idea but it is hard giving up everything you once ate.
> 
> If I was just counting calories it would be easier to just have smaller portions of my favorite foods. Adding a restriction on sodium has made it tougher though because most tasty foods seem to have a ton of it. I like eggs with the yolk soft because they have a lot of flavor and not epic amounts of sodium. Think I shouldn't overdo it with them because of the cholesterol though.


I guess you would have to make a lot of your own food right because almost every packaged food has sodium added.


----------



## TenYears

I've been looking at coffins. I don't know why. Maybe because I'm fascinated with death, yeah, that could be why. I kinda like this one ^, I mean, Vikings are cool. That's where I'll spend my time rotting, becoming worm food, six feet under. Not that it really matters. I won't notice. And besides, the designs are on the outside. I'll be on the inside. Seems kinda silly. I think I even read somewhere they have them with music playing inside. I guess you'd better reeeally like whatever music you pick out, it'll be playing for eternity? Idk.

Maybe I'll buy one to sleep in. You know, to get used to it I guess? I think it'd be f-ing awesome to have sex in one. Meh...that may be a little too creepy even for me haha.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The Sonic Boom 3DS demo is getting so much hate. Personally, I quite enjoyed it, and I'm looking forward to the full game.


----------



## blue2

In a Lonely Place said:


> Care for some company ol timer?


 Ah reckon a little company couldn't hurt young feller (spits into spittoon)


----------



## probably offline

Is there a way to block adblock detectors? An... adblock detector blocker :lol


----------



## blue2

I'm gonna get me an Indian squaw


----------



## moloko

Really scary and worrying when people suddenly stop posting after having attempted to end their lives before.


----------



## Shameful

I click the new post button so frequently that I wonder if I'm causing slow downs from all my searching. Sorry everyone.


----------



## crimeclub

^clicking it hoping for something wildly entertaining, then ironic disappointment when nothing but...'For fun'.


----------



## crimeclub

Relieved to move out of Provo, it's an absurdly competitive town regarding school and especially dating. 

I'm in a town of over-achieving Law, Med, and Business students...what the hell have I been thinking.


----------



## slyfox

Callsign said:


> I guess you would have to make a lot of your own food right because almost every packaged food has sodium added.


I mostly am eating dull foods, fruits, vegetables, nuts, and small portions atm. Yeah, most prepared foods have way too much. Today, I actually managed to fit 4 white castle burgers in my last meal because hadn't ate much sodium earlier. Decided to add ketchup though and it put me over. Still way under the normal recommended sodium so guess not that big of a deal.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I can see why people get addicted to self harm. It gives you a bit of a "high" and makes you feel a bit better. I just hit myself multiple times very hard on the leg, and I was in so much pain, but after the pain subsided, I started feeling better. Shame I can't hurt myself without fears that people will just barge into my room.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

I need to find the exit out of the Matrix like yesterday.
I can't do this Mon-Friday work sh*t anymore...life is too short.
We have OPTIONS


----------



## mattmc

I hate sending an email or replying to someone then not knowing if they think what I said is stupid or has made me less appealing.

Need... to stop... caring...


----------



## crimeclub

Sometimes in my moments of loneliness while out in public, like right now, I just wish I could approach a girl to propose a therapeutic 20 minute cuddle session, like any girl, she just has to look like a kind person, the physical affection minus the part where you have to have your weaknesses and issues revealed would be great.

Side note: God I love Radiohead... What a gold-mine.

Side note #2 : My favorite provider of guac only sells family-sized $5 portions, I'm one person, which means I have to eat it ALL in one sitting because guac goes bad in 5 EFFING MINUTES!!!

Side note #3 : Seeing girls, listening to certain depressing Radiohead songs, and craving guacamole = hard times...


----------



## coeur_brise

crimeclub said:


> Side note #3 : Seeing girls, listening to certain depressing Radiohead songs, and craving guacamole = hard times...


 LOL









I'm thinking, it's late, I'm tired. and sad.


----------



## crimeclub

coeur_brise said:


> LOL


But if we're all going to die alone then what's the porpoise?


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> But if we're all going to die alone then what's the porpoise?


I don't know squidly about that!


----------



## coeur_brise

crimeclub said:


> But if we're all going to die alone then what's the porpoise?


To try not to be so shellfish and crabby. We otter make the world a better place.


----------



## i suck at life

i was thinking that my eyes are heavy and i should go to sleep, but i know i wont fall asleep right away and i'll just end up going on my phone...also debating on whether i should get a snack lol


----------



## crimeclub

coeur_brise said:


> To try not to be so shellfish and crabby. We otter make the world a better place.


Damn...as far as aquatic puns go...you turtlly won.


----------



## Cerberus

crimeclub said:


> Relieved to move out of Provo, it's an absurdly competitive town regarding school and especially dating.
> 
> I'm in a town of over-achieving Law, Med, and Business students...what the hell have I been thinking.


Provo. Yuck. I spent a few years in Logan, and ... MY GOD

Mormons. Mormons Everywhere. My room mates were Mormon, the girls upstairs were Mormon. One of them was a return missionary who acted as though there was something seriously wrong with me for not being a believer. They'd spy on my internet activity and then make snide remarks regarding my porn use. Then, of course, they'd look at porn themselves because that was what they were really after.

I couldn't swear without getting dirty looks. Also, people just assumed I was Mormon. ****. A freaking seminary building is on campus . . .

Mormons everywhere. Nightmare.

Going to Utah State was one of the worst decisions of my life. U of U is so much better.

I can't even imagine the horror I'd find in Provo.


----------



## crimeclub

Cerberus said:


> Provo. Yuck. I spent a few years in Logan, and ... MY GOD
> 
> Mormons. Mormons Everywhere. My room mates were Mormon, the girls upstairs were Mormon. One of them was a return missionary who acted as though there was something seriously wrong with me for not being a believer. They'd spy on my internet activity and then make snide remarks regarding my porn use. Then, of course, they'd look at porn themselves because that was what they were really after.
> 
> I couldn't swear without getting dirty looks. Also, people just assumed I was Mormon. ****. A freaking seminary building is on campus . . .
> 
> Mormons everywhere. Nightmare.
> 
> Going to Utah State was one of the worst decisions of my life. U of U is soooooo much better.
> 
> I can't even imagine the horror I'd find in Provo.


I'm a Mormon, guy. You're not talking about Mormons you're talking about ***holes who happen to be Mormon. 1 in 5 people will probably be an ***hole, take a large group of people that's saturated in a common attribute, and that proportionally large vocal minority will reflect negatively on the common attribute.

Provo is awesome, but as a student it's hard, when did I mention religion?


----------



## Cerberus

crimeclub said:


> I'm a Mormon, guy. You're not talking about Mormons you're talking about ***holes who happen to be Mormon. 1 in 5 people will probably be an ***hole, take a large group of people that's saturated in a common attribute, and that proportionally large vocal minority will reflect negatively on the common attribute.
> 
> Provo is awesome, but as a student it's hard, when did I mention religion?


LOL Well, it just so happens that most of my room mates were *******s and Mormon. I wasn't saying all Mormons are, but I definitely didn't like the culture. To each their own and all that. It just wasn't for me. I made it through my time there by attending a Buddhist meeting weekly. It was kind of nice because it was mostly populated by professors and "oddball" students. I made a few Mormon friends here and there, but, for the most part, I didn't much care for it.

Mormon social activities were pretty lame because they usually involved a lot of preaching, lame bands, lame music, and lame jokes. And it always involved large groups of semi-hysterical Mormons making lots of weird noises to relieve nervous/sexual energy.

The girls were too modest, too. I don't think I saw a single girl with her *** hanging out her shorts. The hell is up with that?


----------



## crimeclub

Cerberus said:


> LOL Well, it just so happens that most of my room mates were *******s and Mormon. I wasn't saying all Mormons are, but I definitely didn't like the culture. To each their own and all that. It just wasn't for me. I made it through my time there by attending a Buddhist meeting weekly. It was kind of nice because it was mostly populated by professors and "oddball" students. I made a few Mormon friends here and there, but, for the most part, I didn't much care for it.
> 
> Mormon social activities were pretty lame because they usually involved a lot of preaching, lame bands, lame music, and lame jokes. And it always involved large groups of semi-hysterical Mormons making lots of weird noises to relieve nervous energy.
> 
> The girls were too modest, too. I don't think I saw a single girl with her *** hanging out her shorts. The hell is up with that?


Large groups of like-minded people act differently towards being "inside" or "outside", thats called 'human-nature' and is psychology 101. The same would go for a large group of Atheists, Feminists, Mormons, or whatever. Utah happens to be concentrated with a large group of like-minded people so it's subject to this 'inside/outside' mentality. All I'm saying is don't toss a blanket-judgment around so easily, I'm pretty sure you didn't like being judged either.


----------



## Cerberus

crimeclub said:


> Large groups of like-minded people act differently according to being "inside" or "outside", thats called 'human-nature' and is psychology 101. The same would go for a large group of Atheists, Feminists, Mormons, or whatever. Utah happens to be concentrated with a large group of like-minded people so it's subject to this 'inside/outside' phenomenon. All I'm saying is don't toss a blanket-judgment around so easily, I'm pretty sure you didn't like being judged.


I told you that not all of them were a-holes. It's just that a number of the ones I met were self-righteous a-holes. The Mormon friends I made were pretty cool though. A few would even get drunk with me sometimes, even though I know they're not supposed to do that.

Actually, now that I think of it, there were maybe two Mormons I met that were pretty cool. They wouldn't do anything outside of their morals, but they were still cool in my book. They were the very few that actually seemed to follow their beliefs with genuine effort. They would even agree with me that a lot of the Mormons up there are a-holes.

It's just that I received so much vile sh-t from a number of them just for not being one of them.

Lesson learned: Stick to areas with more diverse belief systems. Sheesh. I hope I never have to go through that again. The U of U was so much more tolerant.

It's only at Utah State that I ever felt the need to attend one of those Freethinker clubs. Man, you wouldn't believe some of the horror stories some of them told about how they were treated by family, friends, etc. The group leader told us that he had basically been shunned by his family for not sharing their beliefs. They'd write him emails telling him that he's not a good person. It was really bad.

I learned even more about poor treatment from Mormons when I attended some of the group therapy sessions.

But, again, yeah, I realize not all of them are like that. A number of them are pretty cool. Like you said, I was in the out group, so I'll make sure to avoid Provo and Logan and other areas that are that homogenous. SLC is much better for someone like me.

tl;dr

My experience with Mormons mostly sucked, and cool story, bro.


----------



## cmed

I'm coming here out of habit more than interest lately.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm looking forward to the non-stop Christmas music on the radio. Only a few more weeks to go


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i am going to try and go to sleep earlier from now on... see if it helps in anyway


----------



## AceEmoKid

first joint using my own bought herbs (yes; i am no longer a cheap *** moocher) and it sucked hard -- as in i sucked hard yet no fruit came of it. it was a very tiny "tester" roll to begin with, plus i shared it with the friend who helped teach me how to roll it, so i should not be surprised by the results. it has been about 20 minutes since we finished the joint, and only now am i beginning to feel a slight wooziness and cotton mouth. meh. sooner or later i'll be smoking just fine with my super ghetto gatorade bong -- but first i have to acquire some type of bowl or bowl-stand-in. :/ in the meanwhile, next time we smoke, my friend promised to lend me his grinder so we can get a smoother, and hopefully better packed, joint. tonight's was rather lumpy. XD


----------



## lifelikeahole

Heavy riffs, and whose line is it any way.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> first joint using my own bought herbs (yes; i am no longer a cheap *** moocher) and it sucked hard -- as in i sucked hard yet no fruit came of it. it was a very tiny "tester" roll to begin with, plus i shared it with the friend who helped teach me how to roll it, so i should not be surprised by the results. it has been about 20 minutes since we finished the joint, and only now am i beginning to feel a slight wooziness and cotton mouth. meh. sooner or later i'll be smoking just fine with my super ghetto gatorade bong -- but first i have to acquire some type of bowl or bowl-stand-in. :/ in the meanwhile, next time we smoke, my friend promised to lend me his grinder so we can get a smoother, and hopefully better packed, joint. tonight's was rather lumpy. XD


stop getting so high you can't even roll a blunt wtf


----------



## purechaos

I find it weird that forums that are in the same category carry very different vibes.


----------



## crimeclub

purechaos said:


> I find it weird that forums that are in the same category carry very different vibes.


What do you mean?


----------



## BAH

Malfunction..


----------



## Tombu

Woohoo, I just got rejected. On top of the world. It's been ages since I put enough effort in to actually get rejected.


----------



## AceEmoKid

why did i get invited to the sonic the hedgehog social group on here
i don't even like sonic nor have i openly proclaimed such an adoration on this forum


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> why did i get invited to the sonic the hedgehog social group on here
> i don't even like sonic nor have i openly proclaimed such an adoration on this forum


remember that tails x knuckles fanfiction you and brie reenacted a while ago


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> remember that tails x knuckles fanfiction you and brie reenacted a while ago


you mean this one

and yeah but....that was only a one time thing. i just wanted to make brie happy you know. even if it involved sonic characters.


----------



## darkhoboelf

I should probably start my homework but maybe after dinner.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> you mean this one
> 
> and yeah but....that was only a one time thing. i just wanted to make brie happy you know. even if it involved sonic characters.


Two Guys, a Bed, and Some Anal Lube

now i know where brie stole her autobiography title from


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> Two Guys, a Bed, and Some Anal Lube
> 
> now i know where brie stole her autobiography title from


it's actually secretly a steamy retelling of our first time bringing the echidna and fox into the bedroom


----------



## blue2

AceEmoKid said:


> you mean this one


What the fvnk did I just read...:hide


----------



## AceEmoKid

blue2 said:


> What the fvnk did I just read...:hide


premium quality, deliciously steamy fanfiction detailing anal sex between a red echidna and super kawaii orange fox


----------



## blue2

AceEmoKid said:


> premium quality, deliciously steamy fanfiction detailing anal sex between a red echidna and super kawaii orange fox


...:idea..Ok arousing  I always imagined a fox doing it ,Hi AceEmoKid welcome back


----------



## monotonous

i wish i was with katy perry right now


----------



## Hikikomori2014

OMG this food is so good!!


----------



## crimeclub

AceEmoKid said:


> premium quality, deliciously steamy fanfiction detailing anal sex between a red echidna and super kawaii orange fox


Didn't read it but please tell me they used "Knuckles" in a good fisting scene.


----------



## AceEmoKid

crimeclub said:


> Didn't read it but please tell me they used "Knuckles" in a good fisting scene.


oh god i dont think so but you should make the sexy sequel with just that then

it'd be a hit


----------



## crimeclub

Saw a lady that looked exactly like Yoko Ono, immediately didn't like her, I'm such an *******.


----------



## crimeclub

Finding one person out of 50% of the population of 7 billion people shouldn't be hard, right? I'll make it look hard, that's for damn sure.


----------



## crimeclub

AceEmoKid said:


> oh god i dont think so but you should make the sexy sequel with just that then
> 
> it'd be a hit


I think it would be more of a 'shove', but yeah.


----------



## TryingMara

Maybe the issue is a lack of self-awareness. If people seem to constantly be turned off or annoyed, it might be a good idea to analyze those situations..what was said and done leading up to them becoming frustrated. Plus, it's not okay to act all cool, distant, like you don't care and then turn around and play the victim when they walk away.


----------



## BAH

死


----------



## Boertjie

I'm thinking that I'm feeling to lazy too even type this...


----------



## probably offline

I found a youtube playlist with all of Bob Ross's episodes and I've had it playing for like 15 hours. Is that normal?


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> I found a youtube playlist with all of Bob Ross's episodes and I've had it playing for like 15 hours. Is that normal?


Here's a happy little reply, I'm going to place it right here.

Edit: Ross' voice and brush dabs are some good ASMR.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Saw a lady that looked exactly like Yoko Ono, immediately didn't like her, I'm such an *******.


WHAT?!?!?! :lol



probably offline said:


> I found a youtube playlist with all of Bob Ross's episodes and I've had it playing for like 15 hours. Is that normal?


I have a copy of the theme song......all kinds of awesome.



crimeclub said:


> Here's a happy little reply, I'm going to place it right here.
> 
> Edit: Ross' voice and brush dabs are some good ASMR.


I don't know what ASMR means, but if Bob Ross made a painting of Yoko Ono, I wouldn't buy it. Phthalo Green or not :no


----------



## Marko3

ok.. imma eat this now.. and in 2 hrs or so.. ill go to groceries...


----------



## jsmith92

My teacher told the class he has social anxiety today. I'm shocked.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

aargh! those ********* still have not phoned me yet!!. I am spending the days waiting , anxious, cant settle. I am on edge, waiting for that stupid shrill ring from the phone, and its it going to be Thursday and I have heard nothing yet.


----------



## BackToThePast

I'm reading about a guy who spends his "cheat day" eating at Five Guys. Bro, try binge-ordering burgers from delivery.com as your only meal of the day several times a week.

And I'm still skinny as a twig. I should be thankful for my high metabolism.


----------



## AngelClare

AceEmoKid said:


> first joint using my own bought herbs (yes; i am no longer a cheap *** moocher) and it sucked hard -- as in i sucked hard yet no fruit came of it. it was a very tiny "tester" roll to begin with, plus i shared it with the friend who helped teach me how to roll it, so i should not be surprised by the results. it has been about 20 minutes since we finished the joint, and only now am i beginning to feel a slight wooziness and cotton mouth. meh. sooner or later i'll be smoking just fine with my super ghetto gatorade bong -- but first i have to acquire some type of bowl or bowl-stand-in. :/ in the meanwhile, next time we smoke, my friend promised to lend me his grinder so we can get a smoother, and hopefully better packed, joint. tonight's was rather lumpy. XD


Buy a roller. It's like $5 on Amazon or any tobacco shop. I can't roll either.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


> premium quality, deliciously steamy fanfiction detailing anal sex between a red echidna and super kawaii orange fox


sounds incredible what could be better than erotic fiction with anthropomorphic animals

how about some erotic fiction based on a detailed sexual encounter between a certain fast, blue hedgehog and a teenage human princess


----------



## AceEmoKid

Glass-Shards said:


> sounds incredible what could be better than erotic fiction with anthropomorphic animals
> 
> how about some erotic fiction based on a detailed sexual encounter between a certain fast, blue hedgehog and a teenage human princess


that fic would probs last 2 intense seconds
"GOTTA GO FA-- oh god i'm coming"
*cue michael bay grade explosions*
*burnt bedsheets flitter to the ground*
the END


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


> that fic would probs last 2 intense seconds
> "GOTTA GO FA-- oh god i'm coming"
> *cue michael bay grade explosions*
> *burnt bedsheets flitter to the ground*
> the END


2sexy4me


----------



## cosmicslop

This has made me very happy.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I can't believe how rude my teacher is. Lord she's obnoxious.


----------



## karenw

Wow, my grandad survived five sunken ships in the merchant navy.


----------



## probably offline

It never gets old


----------



## Elad

probably offline said:


> It never gets old









Coincidence said:


> i've become coffee addicted again.
> 
> coffeeporn[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]espressro_creampie.gif[IMG]
> 
> all food i like isn't expensive but isn't always available.
> 
> [IMG]nah[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> /r/coffeegonewild


----------



## AussiePea

> US officials requested that a roundabout outside the University of Queensland be demolished so President Barack Obama's G20 motorcade would not need to slow down, according to reports.
> 
> The Australian reported on Thursday that the Secret Service request was turned down by Queensland authorities.


And you wonder why the world is sick of your ****.


----------



## probably offline

Elad said:


>


I love Bee and Puppycat. Have you seen the new episodes, though? She changed the character design. I'm not sure how I feel about that. I liked the one in the pilot. I guess I'll have to live with it.


----------



## slyfox

Damn I wanna go back to bed


----------



## Elad

probably offline said:


> I love Bee and Puppycat. Have you seen the new episodes, though? She changed the character design. I'm not sure how I feel about that. I liked the one in the pilot. I guess I'll have to live with it.


hate it

they got the kickstarter money .. and then completely changed it

i really dont understand, why did they have to turn them into rotund marshmallow men

super disappointing tbh


----------



## jsmith92

Going to stare at my crush today from the other side of the room like I always do. There's really nothing else I can do.


----------



## Ladysoul

Im thinking im going back on meds even though its been 4 years..


----------



## probably offline

Elad said:


> hate it
> 
> they got the kickstarter money .. and then completely changed it
> 
> i really dont understand, why did they have to turn them into rotund marshmallow men
> 
> super disappointing tbh


I don't really mind that she got chubby, since that kinda fits the character, but the face went from awesome to bland. She said that she wasn't happy with the original design?

She said this in an interview:

_"Why did you change Bee's character design from the short to the series?"

"So, Bee's design changed&#8230; cuz&#8230; I wanted it to. I wasn't happy with how the animation studio interpreted the original design, so i counteracted the choices i made and hoped it would animate better&#8230; but also I redesigned it cuz i wasn't happy with how I designed it either!!
If you honestly look at them side by side, the original design is super super awkward, doesn't have any real character to it&#8230;. the proportions are unattractive&#8230; etc etc&#8230;. Becky, Hans, and Efrain all did a really really good job at drawing her how i wanted her to look, I'm really happy with it now.
I understand why people are mad, but honestly&#8230; it's better. you gotta open your heart and look again, it's way way way better now!!"_

I think I liked the awkwardness of how she looked;( And her eyes were tired but way more alive and with more character somewhow.

At least puppycat pretty much looks the same.


----------



## gilt

I found a packet of Forget Me Not seeds in the back of a cabinet. The irony...


----------



## BAH

..


----------



## moloko

Last victim of murphy's law present. :\


----------



## slyfox

"While poblanos tend to have a mild flavor, occasionally and unpredictably, they can have significant heat. Different peppers from the same plant have been reported to vary substantially in heat intensity."

They aren't kidding  Have tried pablano peppers before and the past ones were ok. Just ate most of one that seemed really hot. Don't like hot food. Glad I had some milk


----------



## zomgz

Elad said:


>


Haha, this show is awesome.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

will be glad when its the end end of Friday. I have had a week of unrest and waiting adn anxiousness, and I hope that when the weekend comes I know more information abotu what was causing it, and that another unrelated thing gets attended to and resolved.


----------



## slyfox

Reading true scary stories probably wasn't a good idea. A lot of them must be fake, but still a ****ed up world out there.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1f9i14
 Be lucky if I ever get the nerve to go night walking again with all the stuff I've read(including other topics like this one). Very addicting to read


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Coincidence said:


> ah lol. i luv


hawt


----------



## TenYears

Another one bites the dust. And another one gone, and another one gone, another one bites the dust...

Thread was like a bloody accident on the side of the road. Like 359 brutal, crushing blows back and forth. I'm glad I only peeked in once or twice (or thrice, or...).

I wonder if anyone is any more enlightened after all that. I have my doubts.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm so ****ing sick of these distressing thoughts. The only way I can escape is via self harm.


----------



## jsmith92

Glass-Shards said:


> I'm so ****ing sick of these distressing thoughts. The only way I can escape is via self harm.


That makes no sense. There has to be another way to deal with it besides that.


----------



## Sizzler

Started two new boxes today, one with some cool scrollwork. Getting back into things I used to love has really helped.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really need to find a way to score some dank this weekend. It's been too long. I need to get high.


----------



## gloomy

I'm thinking about how big this world is, and how there are so many amazing people I'll never get to know.


----------



## diamondheart89

AussiePea said:


> And you wonder why the world is sick of your ****.


That reminds me, do any Americans actually know how to fully function in roundabouts? I sure as hell don't - I just recklessly jump in and then immediately start panicking because I think I'll somehow end up exiting exactly where I started. Maybe that's the real reason they wanted it demolished.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Can't really make up my mind about which direction I'll be heading next week. It's going to be a long journey alone.


----------



## daywalkerdave

the pain to be rightbrained in a leftbrained society...


----------



## probably offline

Ughhhhhhhhh. I just had a typical SA incident. 

I'm poor, so I had to pay with like 50 coins at the grocery store(manually putting them in a container). Of course, the cute guy was in the counter ;_; I had too much clothes on, because it's winter(which makes me super warm especially if I get the least bit stressed), so I started blushing while trying to rush with the coins, while the line was building up. I felt that he was looking at my face which made it worse. Then he asked "where did you get those glasses?". And I was like "duuuuhhh uhhhhhh I got them at Din syn Vasastan. They're from Ma-ma-Masunaga." I just kept rushing with the coins and ran away as soon as I could. ****kkkkkkkk. I hate being trapped like that while getting warm. He must really think that I'm weird now. Since I was stressed, I barely looked into his eyes while talking.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> Ughhhhhhhhh. I just had a typical SA incident.
> 
> I'm poor, so I had to pay with like 50 coins at the grocery store(manually putting them in a container). Of course, the cute guy was in the counter ;_; I had too much clothes on, because it's winter(which makes me super warm especially if I get the least bit stressed), so I started blushing while trying to rush with the coins, while the line was building up. I felt that he was looking at my face which made it worse. Then he asked "where did you get those glasses?". And I was like "duuuuhhh uhhhhhh I got them at Din syn Vasastan. They're from Ma-ma-Masunaga." I just kept rushing with the coins and ran away as soon as I could. ****kkkkkkkk. I hate being trapped like that while getting warm. He must really think that I'm weird now. Since I was stressed, I barely looked into his eyes while talking.


On the plus side, he probably thinks your glasses look cute 

(but yeah, I bet that incident would have been anxiety inducing)


----------



## probably offline

TicklemeRingo said:


> On the plus side, he probably thinks your glasses look cute
> 
> (but yeah, I bet that incident would have been anxiety inducing)


Yeah, I forgot to write that he said that afterwards - "They look nice". I said thanks while still battling the coins. Yeah, that's good.


----------



## 0blank0

Of how lame i am...


----------



## derpresion

well sry i didnt rly mean tht bt idk if u meant tht or no to, if u did u dnt even know m bt i cant talk to u nyway for diff reasons in case tht matters...


----------



## coeur_brise

probably offline said:


> Ughhhhhhhhh. I just had a typical SA incident.
> 
> I'm poor, so I had to pay with like 50 coins at the grocery store(manually putting them in a container). Of course, the cute guy was in the counter ;_; I had too much clothes on, because it's winter(which makes me super warm especially if I get the least bit stressed), so I started blushing while trying to rush with the coins, while the line was building up. I felt that he was looking at my face which made it worse. Then he asked "where did you get those glasses?". And I was like "duuuuhhh uhhhhhh I got them at Din syn Vasastan. They're from Ma-ma-Masunaga." I just kept rushing with the coins and ran away as soon as I could. ****kkkkkkkk. I hate being trapped like that while getting warm. He must really think that I'm weird now. Since I was stressed, I barely looked into his eyes while talking.


in my experience, a lot of guy cashiers pipe up usually when they're trying to talk to an *attractive* girl. :shrug, just my experience. disclaimer, not that I'm attractive girl, but for example, when hitting on someone: Some time ago, a guy cashier was like, "So do you have any plans for this weekend?" Then I'm like, "haha, um.. Why? is there anything happening this weekend?" (and no, there is no holiday, event, nothing important, absolutely nothing happening). then he's like "Well hunting season is opening if you like hunting." Then I'm like, "Oh heh, great. yeah. Ummm" *smiles* mumbles, pays for item and then runs out.

OR, like Ringo said, thought your glasses were cute. i hate blushing and fumbling in public places too, it's the worst memory. :flush


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coeur_brise said:


> in my experience, a lot of guy cashiers pipe up usually when they're trying to talk to an *attractive* girl.


 I'll bet you've had a lot of experience.


----------



## coeur_brise

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'll bet you've had a lot of experience.


For sure. I can totally count the number of times that guys have tried to hit on me.. .....on one hand (in public at least). Ha. But ty.


----------



## mr hoang

****en customers being picky about a little snow. Grab a broom and sweep it. Its just a trace.


----------



## Kind Of

Fanfiction is just written porn.

Porn is just live-action fanfiction.


----------



## probably offline

coeur_brise said:


> in my experience, a lot of guy cashiers pipe up usually when they're trying to talk to an *attractive* girl. :shrug, just my experience. disclaimer, not that I'm attractive girl, but for example, when hitting on someone: Some time ago, a guy cashier was like, "So do you have any plans for this weekend?" Then I'm like, "haha, um.. Why? is there anything happening this weekend?" (and no, there is no holiday, event, nothing important, absolutely nothing happening). then he's like "Well hunting season is opening if you like hunting." Then I'm like, "Oh heh, great. yeah. Ummm" *smiles* mumbles, pays for item and then runs out.
> 
> OR, like Ringo said, thought your glasses were cute. i hate blushing and fumbling in public places too, it's the worst memory. :flush


I don't know. Cashiers usually don't talk to me in grocery stores :stu


----------



## crimeclub

Turning a girl down over text while drunk, might be a total disaster, but we'll see tomorrow when I'm sober and read it. I really hope I didn't say anything stupid, she's very cute and really nice, just not my type of girl though; I just like the shy girls, they turn my heart to jello. But I'm worried I wasn't very tactful. I shouldn't drink as much as I have been lately. Don't drink and text people.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> I don't know. Cashiers usually don't talk to me in grocery stores :stu


Prob, trust me, you're good, you're cute and a little blushing don't mean **** to guys. I don't mean to downplay your issue and I'm sure blushing is a hit to your ego, but seriously, according to me and all my non SA friends..if a girl is attractive then blushing is either "cute" or "whatever". Also, when a guy compliments something like your glasses, it's NOT because he likes your glasses, it's because he likes you. You might have a prospect on your hands.


----------



## Perkins

I think I might be the biggest tomboy I've ever encountered. I own too many boyish clothes and no dresses or skirts or heels or sandles. I hate makeup, I hate pink, and... I won't even talk about my nails.


----------



## probably offline

crimeclub said:


> Prob, trust me, you're good, you're cute and a little blushing don't mean **** to guys. I don't mean to downplay your issue and I'm sure blushing is a hit to your ego, but seriously, according to me and all my non SA friends..if a girl is attractive then blushing is either "cute" or "whatever". Also, when a guy compliments something like your glasses, it's NOT because he likes your glasses, it's because he likes you. You might have a prospect on your hands.


Blushing is not a "hit to my ego", it's a problem I've had since I was a kid and plays a *big* role in my SA. I don't blush "a little". It's not cute when your whole face turns red and your face starts sweating, trust me. It's amazing how quick the reaction is. I don't want to be cute, either. And it's only cute with "attractive girls"? Bleh. His glasses are very similar to mine, so he actually might've been interested in where I had got them from. I saw him in his normal clothes once, and he's very fashionable.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> Blushing is not a "hit to my ego", it's a problem I've had since I was a kid and plays a *big* role in my SA. I don't blush "a little". It's not cute when your whole face turns red and your face starts sweating, trust me. It's amazing how quick the reaction is. I don't want to be cute, either. And it's only cute with "attractive girls"? Bleh. His glasses are very similar to mine, so he actually might've been interested in where I had got them from. I saw him in his normal clothes once, and he's very fashionable.


Sorry, as I mentioned in my previous post I've been drinking a little, hard day, and that's makes me a little tactless, hope I didn't offend you, I really need to not text or get on this site when I drink, and while I'm at it I should stop drinking so much. Anyway, all I was trying to say is that the situation might not have been ideal *but I'm sure your SA made it worse than it really was.*

@probably offline

Edit: "but I'm sure your SA made it _seem_ worse in your mind than it really was. Of course I wasn't there but SA has that effect on me all the time.

@crimeclub Go home, you were drunk.

Just wanted to clarify that mistake.

Anyway....good day to you ma'am.


----------



## Ladysoul

I actually cant believe my night, Spend way to much money but really who new things got so nasty in the strip club, i thought maybe id watch some dancing from afar... are you serial. I watched females phuking themselvs with dildos and men doing them with strapons?... to be clear that was the bucksparty we got to sneak preview while waiting for the men, whom were quite happy to grind all over us wuth absolutely no clothes on. I have to say I was freaking out a little bit at the start. I didnt know that place was so hmm how do i say non classy "low" um yeah. But the guy that was getting married was lovely.. i would not allow my "fiance" to ***** strippers with a straponn. At least he was kind enough to give me some presents  
But serriously for my conclusion i would go back to strippers but not this particular place was so full on and nasty. 
I like the idea of the just look and no touch, makes me feel more comfortable.


----------



## shelbster18

I miss my mom.


----------



## SummerRae

Hearing about an old friends suicide makes me consider it all the more. Things are very difficult and I'm falling apart.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Okay. Drawing while stoned. My new favorite thing to do while in an alternate state of consciousness. I gravitate towards "worlds" more than isolated, fully rendered characters. Perspective seems to be a trend with extreme layers of depth juxtaposed. I usually have some sort of key object that the vanishing point and temperate seem to lead to. An obvious unified subject of interest, yet so transient. I begin with one shape, intending a specific object, then think of something else, which leads me to alter the shape, and so on, adding and adding. It's like playing with an amnesiac with a capacity for only one turn's length of time. Except I'm the amnesiac. And I'm playing alone. I get lost in the mazes of spiraling shapes; they're like vortexes, erratic and virbating and spinning out of control, threatening to suck me down the rabbit hole or indecisive decisiveness. The drawing is something else compared to focused, sober crafting. The urgency, the tilting planes, the extreme iconic juxtaposition, the charm in the mundane and frivolous, pairs of bizarre concepts, seemingly cryptic text parotting the unemotional slogans of the real world. 

Combined with this funkily creepster sound sung in a language I don't even know, the tinniness of fade in and out aural disturbances, the woozy headed swaying, the cool air and slowly dimming light pouring in from the blinds.....this is heaven. I can hear a storm in the distance. The music is overpowering. The soundwaves are culminating, pooling over my head. Crash down and envelope me in blue. Methodic with ease. 

There is a lack of technicality, but a surplus of accidental innovation. It pulls out of me the grammar of thought, the social imprinted expectation of organizational thinking, the tendency for logical direction....And leaves the pulpy, neon blue gelatin of pure thought. No bias, in selection or content. Topics and inklings in my inventory slung together at random. Filter, filter, filter, ah! A novel pairing.....It "feels" right.

Emotion sways logic in this state of consciousness. We go with out gut. It's a new experience, a new perspective, inside us all along but never allowed to echo outside our heads until now. Not inherently pleasurable, but the experience is novel enough to make curious, spawn thinking, and thus keep me from the ultimate doom of mortal boredom. So I will continue to seek out this mystifying drug. I hope more trials will produce such successful results as this.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> i am so bored* i'm going to pluck out every one of my facial hairs with a tweezer while my roommate video records myself wincing in agony and crying as her subtle laughter echos in the background*
> 
> not really but i don't know what to do with my life rn


10/10 would throw all my money at you for a copy of that video


----------



## AceEmoKid

Kind Of said:


> Fanfiction is just written porn.
> 
> Porn is just live-action fanfiction.


i now know everything i need to know in the universe


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> 10/10 would throw all my money at you for a copy of that video


ok that'll be 19 poo dollars and 98 pee cents


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> ok that'll be 19 poo dollars and 98 pee cents


what can i get with just 3P¢


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> what can i get with just 3P¢


a night with me (under specific conditions: we both have to ingest 200mg of benadryl and you must dress as either the red echidna or the kawaii butt bottom orange fox depending on your choice)


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> a night with me (under specific conditions: we both have to ingest 200mg of benadryl and you must dress as either the red echidna or the kawaii butt bottom orange fox depending on your choice)


but i already ate all my benadryl and i wanted to be blonic


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> but i already ate all my benadryl and i wanted to be blonic


----------



## AceEmoKid

bladow the hedgehog then?










*****NOTE: MY 100% ORIGINAL CHARACTER, DO NOT STEAL*******


----------



## loneranger

When is this off and on, chills, worriness and new anxiety ,that I recently developed in my new social life, going to go away?


----------



## megsy00

Hmm, I want to know what it feels like to do what I want with no worries, just go for it! why is it so hard?? :


----------



## EternalTime

I'm thinking about how incredibly lucky I am to have my amazing soul mate :heart


----------



## jsmith92

EternalTime said:


> I'm thinking about how incredibly lucky I am to have my amazing soul mate :heart


I'm really jealous lol


----------



## jsmith92

Coincidence said:


> this is one of the very very rare moments i was..i mean one of the very very *few *_honest _things i said on this site haha


I mean we all probably cry ourselves to sleep at times. For me particularly it is out of frustration from having such low confidence and self esteem. Which in turn has caused me to not speak to any girls that I like or have been interested in for 2 years now. You aren't alone. Many people just won't admit that they do it.


----------



## gloomy

... "should I eat the cookies today or tomorrow"


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


> bladow the hedgehog then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****NOTE: MY 100% ORIGINAL CHARACTER, DO NOT STEAL*******


soooo sexy

you should join the sonic group and post more sexy sonic pics


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Do you really believe for one second that I care to live in this blindly obstinate and individualistic world, post-concussed and ischemic?

There needs to be hope for myself before I can make a positive change in the way I see this plane of existence.


----------



## feels

At work, there's this one customer that comes in pretty often that reminds me of a member on this site. It always makes me smile.


----------



## mr hoang

I'm going to see interstellar with this girl tonight. We've been out quite a few times now but it doesn't seem to progressing, and I still don't know what she's thinking. How do u know when to make a move.


----------



## mr hoang

karenw said:


> Can you tell if she's attracted to you?


No I can't tell. Like she doesnt flirt, I don't think she's good at talking about her feelings either,so I don't know what she's thinking sometimes. Idk, maybe she just wants to remain friends.


----------



## mr hoang

karenw said:


> It's not very good that you still don't know, I did think of the friends option, who knows?
> Hopefully you're not paying for everything.


No not at all, its been equal. I will just be more patient, but if it drags on too long I will have to be straight with her. At least we can move forward then.


----------



## jsmith92

Coincidence said:


>


My therapist said I'm deprived because I haven't been able to talk to girls for 2 years. So right now I have that constantly looming over me with the self hate on top of that.


----------



## cosmicslop

A roadtrip from Big Sur to Vancouver would be really nice right now. My brain has marked this as future plans.


----------



## AceEmoKid

15 sharp intakes of a breath later:

i guess the faster the high, the harder to fall
i'm getting so lost and methodic. i'm so focused on the odditties that convince my head this way or that. it's the sudden jolt like chill when you have that dream "falling sensation" on loop. one after another. bang bang bang. mini anxiety attack in my veins flash me between dream and reality, so they are like 2 disparate parallel lines, forever apart, vibrating into 1, or the rapid flitting of a camera shutter. 
everywhere i turn, i flip to another plane of reality, right across the galaxy. same cube, different planes. and then the shock of anxiety, like i was remembering a memory. a flashback of when i was 6, sitting at a writing desk, instead of 19, where i'm sitting, typing this now. 
i wonder if it is all in reality just an intial effect of visual disturbance causing everything from quick psychological ticks to body-soul existential crises. i wonder is the vestibular system is one of the factors in this disjointed reality, after all the vestibular system is heavily dependent (or i guess codependent) on the occiptal lobe, and if this all started with just some disturbances in the sensation or perception and thus prove the theory so. 

this must be my mind on garbage mode. all i really am at the core is just a bunch of fancy words trapped inside a body that so desperately wants to feel an inkling of autonomy. there is no sentiment. 

these words feel like landscapes. the image is automatic, stamped on my brain with frighteningly accurate high precision finesse. a machine needle falling over a tongue. but the image. the image of a black brush swishing up and around the unprejudiced piece of parchment, like the soft hair of a traditional chinese brush. creating an edgy, yet flowing line of mountains. then a wash, like a bath of white pattering against the black mountain line, dripping down then and pooling at the foot of the horizon. the mountains were in the snowy antarctica. there are husky dog sleds flying across the mountains. but what were the mountains? words. the words i am typing right here. all these meaningless symbols filling line after line as i peck away at my keyboard. the words, simply the shape of them and i suppose the general direction which the text materializes (left to right), does suggest this instantaneous mental image of mountains growing to the right of the screen like the text is being typed to. and wow...i almost typed in those parantheticals back there that we read right to left. just goes to show how far off my mirror brain goes into influencing even the thoughts in my prefrontal cortex. 
i'm just completely lost, melting. 
i'm sorry for misjudging something i never experienced until this. 
now i understand. 
i should keep going in the flow of things. it doesn't matter what this smatter of text ends up like. this is for me. my enjoyment of the labor, not you audience to the after product. and i am enjoying this immensely. 
just doing what you like turns out to be the winner. 
if you try to force yourself into doing those "cool things" that are associated with doing this particular ritual, you're not going to be guaranteed a good conclusion. the social norms are specific. they don't fit every individual across the population. so why not do what is by default the best fit for you, which is, naturally, doing what is normally best for you. this means doing activities you like. for instance, 2 days ago, it was drawing. today, it is merely thinking.....letting the "herb" organically (heh) seep into you and draw out these bizarre mental clone perspectives. normally when sober i would enjoy those 2 activities regardless, so by model so does the enjoyment increase with an elevated sense of cosmic consciousness....the already pleasurable activity is desirably multiplied by itself.
i feel like i understand everything but i dont. 
i know i dont. 
this is just an example of being tricked into believing that i do. i know how my brain deflates when i'm under the influence.
i see the haze come around the bend of the peach flesh pupa. 
i have so, so lost the trail. 
i just see too many visuals to concentrate on this. rapid thoughts, a waking dream sensation to sum it up best. the night dream logic leaking into open eyed walking talking dreaming day. 
i really don't make sense.
sorry.
this was most like a psychological document for future self interest. 
i need to take a good, deep x ray look into myself right now. 
because this dimension of Alex is just a troubling mirror of the other planets in orbit.

oh god ive been at this typing so long that i completely lost the idea that i was in my dorm room. i keep feeling like im looking at my desk at home, typing. a home i never lived in....but still a similar enough visual sum of cues to trigger my psychological baggage. ....

god, i give up. don't read this. i'm done. bye.


----------



## mr hoang

I am seeing Mötley Crüe tonight. Not usually a big fan but hope it brings me out of this funk I'm in. LETS Rock n ROLL!


----------



## slyfox

Wish it was warmer so I would want to exercise outside. Really hate exercising inside, but I guess I'll have to put up with it for awhile. Will hate walking on snow and ice when it gets really bad


----------



## shelbster18

This neighborhood has nothing but old people. Too bad there's no one near my age to talk to over here.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm worried about tomorrow and its potential horrors. I'm too lacking in energy to deal with the potential things that could go wrong right now though. Ugh. If only.


----------



## BackToThePast

Holy butts it's cold outside.


----------



## coeur_brise

Hearts aren't toys. And neither are feelings. she said, just say this and this and this. And I'm like, "But I'm too nice for that." Yes I am. it's bad enough to lend your heart, it's horrible to get it back damaged. The head is the heart btw. Heads that are connected to hearts can be damaged too. Logic vs. more logic ≠ head versus heart.
then she's like, "here say this":










Take that, middle of the road earth!!


----------



## AceEmoKid

can everyone just stop what they're doing right now and appreciate this beautiful milestone in 3 grandmas' lives.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


> can everyone just stop what they're doing right now and appreciate this beautiful milestone in 3 grandmas' lives.


true magnificence right here.


----------



## slyfox

Yay, looks like there is going to be a 5th Tremors movie in 2016. Hope it isn't crap.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tremors_5#Tremors_5_.282016.29
http://bloody-disgusting.com/images/3317415/tremors-5-officially-announced-first-look/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4180514/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## crimeclub

I unfortunately took my first step to becoming an insane Howard Hughs recluse, minus the genius part, so really just an insane creepy guy.

Im in my room, and I decided to pee in a bottle instead of go out to the bathroom... Now hear me out, it will make sense.

I'm stuck in my room with some people over in the living room and kitchen and I know if I go out my friend will spot me and yell out something like "Mike! Whaddup, come out here!" Then I'll have to match his overly enthusiastic tone (I just peed in a bottle in my room, enthusiasm might not be happening right now) and I'll have to reject the idea and then Ill feel like I'm the 'weird roomate', it's all just humiliating. And I had to pee really bad.

So yeah that totally didn't justify peeing in a bottle like a crazy bearded hobo in an abandoned meth lab.










Ill keep you all updated on my trip down this new path I've apparently started, maybe in a couple weeks I'll have hit a new low and have reports regarding a number two in an old Taco Bell bag or something. But that's kind of already the contents of any Taco Bell bag.


----------



## Sirimiri

I hope the power is back on when I get back home. Power outages suck! 
And that I shouldn't have only cookies and cupcakes to eat and two iced lattes today because I feel so jittery, haha.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

When I saw my first exam today, I was thinking:

"WHAT IS. THIS ****."


----------



## shelbster18

Most girls seem to be *****y. I think I should just have a guy friend instead.


----------



## jsmith92

She's so cute and adorable but unfortunately I lack the confidence to speak to her.


----------



## bewareofyou

This morning at school, the girl I like put one of her bracelets in my sweater pocket because it was bothering her, and now I still have it and it smells just like her.. and I keep smelling it.. I'm weird :mushy


----------



## jsmith92

musicbox said:


> This morning at school, the girl I like put one of her bracelets in my sweater pocket because it was bothering her, and now I still have it and it smells just like her.. and I keep smelling it.. I'm weird :mushy


Wow. You actually can talk to the girl you like. Must be nice. I can't say a word to my crush. I haven't talked to any girls I have had a crush on or have been interested in for 2 years now.


----------



## diamondheart89

crimeclub said:


> I unfortunately took my first step to becoming an insane Howard Hughs recluse, minus the genius part, so really just an insane creepy guy.
> 
> Im in my room, and I decided to pee in a bottle instead of go out to the bathroom... Now hear me out, it will make sense.
> 
> I'm stuck in my room with some people over in the living room and kitchen and I know if I go out my friend will spot me and yell out something like "Mike! Whaddup, come out here!" Then I'll have to match his overly enthusiastic tone (I just peed in a bottle in my room, enthusiasm might not be happening right now) and I'll have to reject the idea and then Ill feel like I'm the 'weird roomate', it's all just humiliating. And I had to pee really bad.
> 
> So yeah that totally didn't justify peeing in a bottle like a crazy bearded hobo in an abandoned meth lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill keep you all updated on my trip down this new path I've apparently started, maybe in a couple weeks I'll have hit a new low and have reports regarding a number two in an old Taco Bell bag or something. But that's kind of already the contents of any Taco Bell bag.


You already know that the longer your explanation gets, the less justifiable your offense is. So yeah, I'm gonna point and laugh now as social protocol demands.


----------



## TenYears

I seem to have an insane, remarkable ability to think about reeeally depressing ****. I mean, not just depressing, I mean like the kind of stuff that might drive normal people to suicide if they were to dwell on it long enough.

I was in the car earlier today and I was just thinking, I'm going to die, and it's totally out of my control. But God won't put me out of my misery soon enough. The longer I'm here on this f-ed up planet the more damage I seem to do, the more I seem to unintentionally hurt the people that I love, the more disappointed those people are in me, the more isolated I become, and the more I lose any ability I once had in some small, insignificant way to make a positive difference in anyone's life. That's what it all really boils down to. Success doesn't matter. Money doesn't matter. It's about love, and how much you love, and how much you are loved, as cheesy as that sounds. And I'm so hated, even by the ones I love, and I'm such a disappointment and such a loser, that any opportunity to do that is quickly disappearing. The reasons why I'm such a disappointment and such a loser, the reasons why I'm hated don't matter so much. What matters is that I'm hated, what matters is how other people, especially the very few people that I have left that I love and that love me, perceive me. And it's all gone to hell. There's no getting it back. Sometimes I really think I could have been a f-ing mass murderer, and people would hate me with about the same intensity.

I know that's a crazy, f-ed up way to think, but there it is. I think that way a lot actually. And those thoughts make me want to seriously do things that...well, nevermind. That's just a glimpse, I think in much more detail than that, and for a lot longer. But lately it leaves me with a sense of hopelessness, a feeling that I'm just doomed and may as well give up, feelings like I've never felt before. Not with this intensity.

Meh, maybe I'll die in my sleep tonight. I can only hope.


----------



## bewareofyou

jsmith92 said:


> Wow. You actually can talk to the girl you like. Must be nice. I can't say a word to my crush. I haven't talked to any girls I have had a crush on or have been interested in for 2 years now.


Well, only because we are really good friends and have a lot in common, including social anxiety.. We've only known each other since September but she's been pretty much my only friend who I talk to out of school and can actually be myself around, because normally at school I don't talk at all.. It sucks though because she has a boyfriend.. and I can't be with her. but then again, a relationship would be risking our friendship in case it didn't work out, so I guess it's okay because I wouldn't want to lose her as a friend. I guess I'll just have to wait for my crush to fade away..


----------



## chinaski

I feel like I've gained a lot of weight recently. Last time I weighed myself (about a month ago, I think) I was around 175 lbs. I'm going to check now...


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> I feel like I've gained a lot of weight recently. Last time I weighed myself (about a month ago, I think) I was around 175 lbs. I'm going to check now...


186 lbs









****, i have to start working out again.


----------



## cmed

32 today, 71 on Monday. 

Fall? What is an fall?


----------



## Lonel016

Thank God it's friday and i'm so lazy.


----------



## Fruitcake

shelbster18 said:


> Most girls seem to be *****y. I think I should just have a guy friend instead.


It seems sorta sad to decide that when there are lots of women who aren't *****y. It tends to be quite easy to tell because someone who's catty will talk about other people behind their backs so you could just be open to befriending anyone who isn't mean. Mean people are more likely to hang out with other mean people too so it could be that you've met groups that are *****y when there are definitely groups of women who are supportive and kind. You've probably seen women on here who are kind and wouldn't be mean to a friend.

There are quite a lot of women who say they wouldn't be friends with other women because women are *****y, and they wind up missing out on having good friendships with other women who are nice.


----------



## probably offline

Hairballs? Really? They are never round. They look like turds in a puddle of turd sauce. Fur turds.


----------



## Mur

Some guys will (shamelessly) say or do literally anything to "get some of that." At the end of the day the overwhelming majority of human (and non-human) males are slaves to their biology.


----------



## slyfox

Thinking about what I want to do with my life. I would like to type out my thoughts but people would probably think my ideas are ridiculous.


----------



## shelbster18

Can't believe a nine year old can pick me up. xD


----------



## shelbster18

Fruitcake said:


> It seems sorta sad to decide that when there are lots of women who aren't *****y. It tends to be quite easy to tell because someone who's catty will talk about other people behind their backs so you could just be open to befriending anyone who isn't mean. Mean people are more likely to hang out with other mean people too so it could be that you've met groups that are *****y when there are definitely groups of women who are supportive and kind. You've probably seen women on here who are kind and wouldn't be mean to a friend.
> 
> There are quite a lot of women who say they wouldn't be friends with other women because women are *****y, and they wind up missing out on having good friendships with other women who are nice.


Yea. Well, I don't care what you say. Lol I sure have had a hard time with girls. I try to initiate with girls on a dating site to look for a friend and none ever message me back. Don't know of any girls that would actually and truly want to talk to me. I haven't had friends in like a decade and my life is just hard right now with some **** that has happened to me so yea.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The s**t I do for my sister. I have to go all the way over to Escondido super early as f**k in the morning just to get her cat fixed for cheap. Since it's cheap, I know we are gonna be waiting in line behind of a bunch of smelly undesirables too.

I'm gonna spend my Saturday driving 2395872398471390 miles as if I don't do that enough all week.


Weekend= Gone


----------



## LolaViola

Pizza and sex. Just keepin' it one hunnid.


----------



## Perkins

Ever since we stopped being friends it seems like my memory still haunts you like a ghost after all these years, and it's been eating away at you because you've been wracked with guilt because of what you did, and I'm glad.  Your long string of emails perfectly laminates that.

By the way, I'm sure you already know I don't forgive you and you're still on my **** list.


----------



## Citrine

She's been gone for a while now, supposedly taking a walk. Today's not gonna be a good time is it...


----------



## goku23

my slippers are wet...shouldnt wear them when taking out the rubbish.


----------



## goku23

In a Lonely Place said:


> Topless avatars on this forum now, really?
> 
> :lol


lol bodybuilding saved me from suicide, its something that give me massive pride.
im sure if you had a physique like mine, you'd do the same 

.hard work and dedication.


----------



## goku23

In a Lonely Place said:


> Firstly I wouldn't want a body like yours, I worked in construction for 17yrs that gave me a natural, healthy physique from hard work that paid the bills.
> And no I really wouldn't post bare chest pics of myself on the internet


thanks for letting me know, i can finally get on with my life! the suspense of not knowing what you did for a living or what you thought of me was killing me! :afr


----------



## probably offline

goku23 said:


> thanks for letting me know, i can finally get on with my life! the suspense of not knowing what you did for a living or what you thought of me was killing me! :afr


/best reply of the day


----------



## Pastelbuddha

Why must they have sex in the school bathroom?


----------



## diamondheart89

Just bought pokemon omega ruby. bai wurld, bbltr


----------



## AussiePea

And in the same vein, I've been dragged into the world of Thedas (Dragon Age Inquisition) and it's all I can think about now. Only a week before I have my next race which I need to prepare for and all that's on my mind is a ****ing computer game!


----------



## crimeclub

LolaViola said:


> Pizza and sex. Just keepin' it one hunnid.


Pizza and sex? What more could you ask for in life?


----------



## AussiePea

crimeclub said:


> Pizza and sex? What more could you ask for in life?


Pasta Bake and Sex imo.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My post on 9gag has over 7000 upvotes, yet it hasn't affected my self esteem. In fact it's probably negatively affected it because it wasn't even an original post. Just something I found in google images. I kind of want to make something original and get it to the trending or even hot page. Whatever. Why do I care about superficial numbers? I should be better than this. 

I guess I'll be happier if I make something original that goes viral.


----------



## Kanova

I think Dragon Age Inquisition is ****ing up my computer. Nothing but bad things have been happening since I've started playing it. Game must be cursed.


----------



## Jcgrey

DO I have enough alcohol left to get drunk?


----------



## Neo1234

Sometimes,a person's name does justify their characters   .Sometimes soft is really soft inside and outside


----------



## bewareofyou

Last night I watched Perks of Being a Wallflower with my crush and she had her head on my shoulder the whole time.. it was awesome


----------



## BackToThePast

It's so cringeworthy having to explain to people that you don't have Facebook.

Group partner: "What's your Facebook?"
Me: "Oh uh, it's deactivated haha. You can email me though!"
Group partner (for the rest of the year): "Ah, because of midterms week."

Sure, yeah, I'll go along with that. Or maybe I shouldn't have. It's gonna be so be awkward after midterms end.


----------



## blue2

How many women would date a hard drinkin bad a** virgin without a cause...


----------



## AceEmoKid

i'm like the school beggar. ah well. at least i got what i wanted. well, a little. 
tried my first of actually "high quality" indica. i didn't feel much of a difference. only had one nug. fortunately one of my film team members turns out to be a marijuana user (as well as her boyfriend, who is engineering the sound for our film). she let me have her last nug and let me borrow her piece. i hate smoking out of pipes (especially small ones without a carb), but joints are 1) inefficient, and 2) require a certain minimum of bud to even make and consequently burn well. not that pipes are particularly efficient -- vapes are best (not only in terms of getting your money's worth of cannabinoids into your system, but health, too. the burning of marijuana necessitated by smoking does not filter out harmful carcinogens/other toxins like a vaporizor does. too bad vaporizors - at least good ones - have quite the hefty price tag). still, wurf. her roommates are actually dealers (and heavy users of even heavier drugs), so i'm planning to meet them after i return from thanksgiving break next monday. then i can buy a substantial stash to last me at least a few months (i plan to make this more of a treat for myself, for instance, after i finish a large project - i.e. my film - or survive finals week). this way, i won't have to go through anymore awkward meetings with strange druggies to get my fix. oh yeah, and i got a free lighter. lol. woot.


----------



## lily92

well I'm ****ed


----------



## crimeclub

lily92 said:


> well I'm ****ed


Smiley face is so misleading..


----------



## jsmith92

crimeclub said:


> Smiley face is so misleading..


I think they intended it as sarcasm


----------



## ShatteredGlass

jsmith92 said:


> I think they intended it as sarcasm


O RLY?

_______

excuse me while i go and silently hurt myself over my appearance.


----------



## shelbster18

Sandwich bread tastes good plain.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wonder how people are going to react to my terrifying *new* eyebrows tomorrow. I know this whole thing with my overplucking my eyebrows probably sounds silly, but it is the kind of thing that makes me panic. I had a close, careful look at them, and technically, they don't look too bad, especially for a first timer; decent shape, consistent thickness, and an arch that isn't too intense. They look better from a distance though.

I'm mainly worried about the possibility of being asked about it or overhearing people talking about it. "Did you see his eyebrows? They look so bad, lolz."

I shouldn't even really care about what others think. I guess all I can really do is try to walk into the school, hold my head high, and hope for the best. This whole thing, after all, is me attempting to gain confidence with my appearance. I guess my attempts have turned slightly pear shaped today. I suppose I could look at it as an opportunity to force my mind to numb it self to the constant doubting and such. 

Who knows what horrors I could face tomorrow.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> What I've wrote so far to recite for my french oral final:
> 
> Bonjour, salope. Quoi de neuf? Je vois que vous travailler au centre commercial, à Forever 21, la vente des chars et des châles. Voulez-vous envie de quitter votre emploi?


I didn't even need google translate to read the language of good music. 
That song speaks me on the deepest spiritual level. You're going to ace that final.

avez-vous vraiment vraiment vraiment aller mal


----------



## Batcat

Living in a big country would be so cool. In theory you could leave everyone and everything behind you and never be heard of again. Maybe it's different in reality with all those private detectives hunting you down.


----------



## mattmc

See you at the Crossroads (so you won't be lonely)


----------



## ShatteredGlass

somebody said "u wot m8" earlier and now my life is complete


----------



## AceEmoKid

Close in across a skinning plain of gridlines, neon bulbs racing over brown, rocky terrain like lightning to the baseline of its blidzzard-beaten mountains. They loom over the land, scrutinizing in shadow their darker earthen matter. 2 blinks, an automatic shake of the head, and a microsecond worth of wide-eyed reappraisal, the godly vision that I had been watching like a film in the cinema before has been reframed to reveal I had been god itself. A deity in the cosmic sense of power, a deity a dimension away from what we perceived was the already the outermost shelf of "the universe." As my vision expanded, I saw the walls that curved the mountains in seemingly invisible puppeteer strings to form the "perspective" in our minds. They spliced right down in the center of white mushroomed mountains, like the swift precision of a guillotine's blade severing the heart from the mind. In its place, the forlorn twin is forced to stare at its reflection sparkling in its marble glass fortress. They looked as marshmallows, or perhaps the softest bits of pillow feathers fluffed about its surface area. Really, it was just an illusion. Specifically......it was the accumulation of mold infested corpses, miles of meadowed paradaise expired by the flame's hand, now paled as if with age. The fine crumbs largely orphaned by their bretheren remaining, freezing in the glossy blizzard flurry.They limp, like the unfortunate amputee whose body is split down the center, hot dog style. They lean their shoulder stubs against and icy reflection, the gridded iron gate shuttering off their lost kin to an unreachable outer universe.

I am a camera lens. My panels extend, sidestep, and sink into the empty spaces between each other -- the rapid wave of clinking sounds would feel like the tinny auditory memory of a noisy plastic shutter being pulled down nearing sunset. An army of mechanical joints and steaming engines pull each of their stationed panels down in perfect, synchronized sequence. With ease, I zoom some exponential level of universes within and beyond ourselves. I can even flip from the microscopic meladroma of malingering mitochondria to the unfathomable web of extraterrestial concepts spiraling away from us, as if a bored child toggling between the "home" button and "return/skip" button on a television's remote control absentmindedly. The levels of uknown contemplated alongside the retrospective ideologies. A timeline of "all" in a three dimensional graph. I am now elevated enough (no pun intended) to unlock studious skills and my premiering curious nature not previously reachable -- nor knoweable, and stare down upon full understanding of the "why" & "where" questions omni & ever present in gray cloud baggage weighed upon our souls.

As Finn the Human once said, " I see _EVERYTHING_!" *impossibly wide jaw dropping gasp* *hands slap to their respective cheeks* *glasses boink off*

Um, and yeah. I lost my point.

:stu :tiptoe :cig :teeth

Also, while I can focus enough attention to remembering and typing this down, I'm stimming an awful lot suddenly -- and not too subtley, either...I've resorted to rocking back and forth with my feet tucked under my legs on the cushioned chair, with more and more fervent rhythm.

Ack, this is taking too long to type. It feels as if this that either state, you're forced to choose one benefit or another. In a practical state, ideas come slower than my ambition would hope for it to be, but so leftover energy is poured into recording the scarce inklings I can mine from my hollow skull dugout. In my current state, I have rapid onset of ideas, but not a big enough net or quick enough reflexive flick of the wrist can catch them all. Even this one thought is taking so long to record.....I feel as if I spend an unfathomable amount of minutes inputting the information, yet when I lean back I realize the cursor is only blinking one line away, give away a few character spaces, from where I started.

I can't record it all down, though I'm trying as hard as my bewitched mind and shaky fingers can to. I digress to say, you have to be in these shoes to feel this otherworldy earthquake I feel erupting from my very core being right now.


----------



## AussiePea

I thought I wanted a relationship but after receiving a very promising message from a gorgeous girl on OKC and thinking long and hard, I'm really not sure I do want one. I'm using every ounce of energy to think of a reason to WANT to message her back but all I can think about is the anxiety related to the whole dating process, the fact I can't just come home, talk to nobody while doing what I want and the lingering chance I'll be relocated overseas within the next 12-18 months or so.

Kind of a revelation for me.


----------



## jsmith92

AussiePea said:


> I thought I wanted a relationship but after receiving a very promising message from a gorgeous girl on OKC and thinking long and hard, I'm really not sure I do want one. I'm using every ounce of energy to think of a reason to WANT to message her back but all I can think about is the anxiety related to the whole dating process, the fact I can't just come home, talk to nobody while doing what I want and the lingering chance I'll be relocated overseas within the next 12-18 months or so.
> 
> Kind of a revelation for me.


If she is gorgeous go for her. Be honest about your SA and don't drag your feet because she might lose interest.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

karenw said:


> A free first aid course, I don't think I shall bother.


what...? a free lesson in how to potentially save a unconscious persons life? and you turn it down.

just think off all the credit that a person saving another life could receive.!

I did one today, I am glad to learn about it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I don't think it's the right thing to do to allow myself to be someone's last resort or 'second-best' as it were, no matter how much I have grown to care about them.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Well. I've finished year 10. It's done. Pretty much done and dusted. I'm not going back to that school. I'm moving to the senior school next year and I have an orientation week next week.

Something feels off. I should be feeling good. No more exams. No more of the horror from my old school. No study for a while. No schoolwork. I'm not feeling good though. It feels so.. incomplete. It's an uneasy feeling. It's almost like a voice in my head is telling me to go back. It feels so, so wrong. 

"What am I doing here? I should be fixing my life."

I'm incredibly miserable. For the last few weeks, I've been an emotional wreck. Hiding my misery is not as easy as it once was. I just cannot be bothered. I'd rather feel empty and dead than.. this. As I type this, I can feel the tears. I feel like I've destroyed me life. I don't have anybody to go to.

I've destroyed my face and that's been getting me down quite a bit too. For some reason, people that seem really happy get me down too. I don't know any coping mechanisms; only self harm. There is a vague sinking feeling in my chest. I can feel my emotions bottling up. I want to cry, let it all out, but the tears aren't coming out.

Looks like I'm going to have to inflict some pain on myself.


----------



## jsmith92

Glass-Shards said:


> Well. I've finished year 10. It's done. Pretty much done and dusted. I'm not going back to that school. I'm moving to the senior school next year and I have an orientation week next week.
> 
> Something feels off. I should be feeling good. No more exams. No more of the horror from my old school. No study for a while. No schoolwork. I'm not feeling good though. It feels so.. incomplete. It's an uneasy feeling. It's almost like a voice in my head is telling me to go back. It feels so, so wrong.
> 
> "What am I doing here? I should be fixing my life."
> 
> I'm incredibly miserable. For the last few weeks, I've been an emotional wreck. Hiding my misery is not as easy as it once was. I just cannot be bothered. I'd rather feel empty and dead than.. this. As I type this, I can feel the tears. I feel like I've destroyed me life. I don't have anybody to go to.
> 
> I've destroyed my face and that's been getting me down quite a bit too. For some reason, people that seem really happy get me down too. I don't know any coping mechanisms; only self harm. There is a vague sinking feeling in my chest. I can feel my emotions bottling up. I want to cry, let it all out, but the tears aren't coming out.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to inflict some pain on myself.


By destroying your face do you mean picking acne?


----------



## Rickets

Jurassic World better be better than JP3, at least.


----------



## ksevile

I'm thinking about how I will ever get a girlfriend when I live with my parents right now and I've been wanting one for the past 3 1/2 years but I still cannot _comfortably_ approach one. I have yet to truly interact with a woman as a stranger beyond the basic fundamental modicum required aside from interactions within the workplace. Even worse--being in another state (I live in the United States right now) for one year and six months as of now and not having what could be termed a social life in the remotest sense of the term does naturally tend to detract from snowballing/channeling my social aspirations into something greater.

I just ultimately feel like I do not have much of a personality to keep a girl interested (being particularly disadvantaged at realizing what the proper actions to take were a relationship to surface, considering the ongoing abject inversion of gender roles in the United States--this knowledge, while I'm told its not required necessarily to form and maintain a relationship, certainly would make plain the chances of guarding against more guaranteed failures), and approaching one right now seems as if it might represent too great a leap. I notice my anxiety is at its zenith when I think about approaching/talking to girls that I find are attractive and when I think about/try to interact with people my own age (male and female, with a slightly more preferential difficulty talking to girls). Ultimately, I don't want to throw the baby out with the bathwater on grounds that nothing we are are comfortable doing is worth doing in the first place, but that quasi-learned helplessness I've adapted is at times a source of comfort, even if constantly thinking about it does tend to fuel my anxiety in copious bulks.


----------



## AussiePea

We just lost one of our top cricketers after he was struck in the head by the ball during a game. Terrible. I feel so bad for the guy who bowled the ball which struck him too.


----------



## Nms563

I feel stuck at the moment. I feel like I'm on the right track with everything but I can't help but feel like something's wrong. I've been trying to get organized lately because that's whats been lacking a lot in my life and it seems to be helping a bit, but I'm still "sad" I think? I'm not sure why. Typing that out made me feel somewhat better. I wish I had someone that would make sense of why I'm feeling this way, but I have no one to confide in right now seeing as how I lost my phone.


----------



## Whatev

One of my coworkers expressed how angry she was because she was having an argument with someone on the internet. People actually admit that in real life?


----------



## JustThisGuy

So...much...turkey...


----------



## derpresion

fb just shuukshhh so much :<


----------



## SofaKing

I'm so in love with her, it hurts to be this far away.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Even though I care about as much as who turned up to the high-school reunion, I must say I wasn't surprised at all to connect the dots and learn of that little piece of information. Not surprised in the least. Congrats to the both of you though. If you can be happy in life, then by all means go ahead.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Facebook ruins my mood almost everytime I pay it a visit. The only reason I check it is so that I can see if the one person from school I actually have a slight connection with has posted anything or if I have any messages. I don't know why I bother though. Everything they post just makes me feel bad about myself; plus I have no messages almost all of the time as well. I don't even need to check for messages. I get a notification on my phone if I have a message.

I guess it's just a compulsion now. Maybe it's my inner demons making me click on that damn bookmark to see what is going to make me feel ****ty next. It makes sense. After all, checking Facebook is little [if anything] more than a compulsion.

I desperately want a certain person to notice me. I want them to talk to me. It makes my day when they do. The harsh reality to me though, is that they don't give a rat's *** about me. They don't know that I feel utterly crushed when they don't talk to me, despite me being right there. I'm too gutless to talk to them myself. They know this fully well. They have no problems with social interaction.

I feel inferior.

I have all these impulsive urges that I kind of want to do; for attention, I suppose. It hurts that nobody seems to take any notice of me, but I don't like to be spoken to for fear of embarrassment. It's an endless circle of horror. I've had thoughts of posting a status to FB saying "I'm killing myself, goodbye." I've also had many urges to send messages about suicidal thoughts to the literal only person I can speak to from school. I'm afraid of others seeing them, or being labelled as selfish or a "pain".

I feel painfully alone in this. The anonymous folks of SAS don't really help me feel any better. Talking to you people simply makes me feel slightly less alone. I don't feel any closer to any of you though. I can't make friends online either. Besides, it's not like I'd ever be able to meet any of you.

I start at my new school [just for an orientation week, we fully start next year] on Monday. I'm not yet freaking out about it, but on Sunday night, I doubt I'll be getting much sleep. That's nothing new to me and doesn't really bother me. What does bother me, however...

..The same things that always bother me. Misery, anxiety, and intense loneliness. I'm a little bit freaked out by the fact that while I'll be surrounded by many familiar faces, I'll also be surrounded by many unfamiliar faces. I'm still going to be "the loner" though. I can hardly wait.

If only that one person would talk to me.

If only. :'(


----------



## Cooley Shy

At work watching Dumb and Dumber and thinking about this hot doctor I don't have the guts to talk to smh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I feel sad, lonely, and completely alienated from mainstream society after going to the mall with my mother earlier tonight.



I need a hug.


----------



## crimeclub

I can't escape the fact that I love shy girls, I'm not really even that shy anymore but they still melt my heart like no other girl. The tragedy for me is that I can't date them; I need a girl who has a personality that I can feed off of, I can't run the show 100% of the time. 

I don't like extroverted girls like that, but I always seem to get along with them the best, conversation and witty banter is always so easy with extroverted girls but I have such a hard time having feelings for them because deep down I know I want a shy girl in my life, but they're so damn hard to not just find but also to date!

This site is proof that there are shy girls with fun personalities, why can't I find them in my town??


----------



## Elad

Tub of ice cream at one side, book on the other while watching episodes of the british quiz show "The Chase" on youtube.

The familiarity of friday night.


----------



## Fruitcake

crimeclub said:


> I can't escape the fact that I love shy girls, I'm not really even that shy anymore but they still melt my heart like no other girl. The tragedy for me is that I can't date them; I need a girl who has a personality that I can feed off of, I can't run the show 100% of the time.
> 
> I don't like extroverted girls like that, but I always seem to get along with them the best, conversation and witty banter is always so easy with extroverted girls but I have such a hard time having feelings for them because deep down I know I want a shy girl in my life, but they're so damn hard to not just find but also to date!
> 
> This site is proof that there are shy girls with fun personalities, why can't I find them in my town??


Because they seem like shy girls with conservative personalities until they become comfortable around you and open up.


----------



## Steve French

What do you know, after all these years and many hours spent on here, I actually had a pleasant, meaningful conversation with someone. Might have something to do with being an incorrigible *******.

In the past I had a terrible demeanor towards this fellow. Makes me feel guilty.


----------



## Elad

The amount of dead hedgehogs this time of year is horrible, if someone started a kickstarter campaign for hedgehog crossings and hedgy training classes I could probably get behind that.

I understand sometimes its impossible to avoid them but people could at least get out to check or move them off the road, the lack of compassion from people annoys me. Not just hedgehogs but cats and the like, its too often they're hit and its left to some stranger to deal with.


----------



## Steve French

I have had this thought, this memory on the brain lately. Back when I was much less messed up, even quite normal(though it didn't feel like it at the time), in my high school years, I had this mandatory class where you studied personal health and life choices and your future plans and all that deep stuff.

There was this girl in the class. I never spoke to her or anything, she was very aloof. Just blended in, almost like she wasn't there. Certainly nobody tried to be her friend or anything. She never crossed my mind, except for this one time when a few of my lady friends decided to bag on her for no reason other than her being somewhat quiet. I suppose it was somewhat like how people feel towards myself these days. Not a feeling of hate or disgust like I sometimes feel towards me in my paranoia, but basically indifference.

Another week like any other came around, and nobody noticed for a while, but she had stopped coming to class. Rumour and suspicion went around subtly for a day, and then it eventually came to light that this person had been involved in an accident on the weekend and died. At the time, such an occurrence was quite a rare, unheard of event, and it didn't even dominate gossip for that day, and was only brought up sporadically over a week or two before she was almost completely forgotten.

Something really depressed me about it all, and comes to me even these days. Basically, nobody gave a damn. It didn't effect them at all. A young flame petered out long before it's time and a future was canceled just like that, and the overall effect was a chair that was occupied was suddenly available.

There was some injustice in it all. For nobody to even care, for nobody to remember, it seemed quite sad to me. And I can't help but imagine myself in that person's situation and wonder if the end result would be the same. Pretty twisted and pointless thoughts, but they have the capacity to keep me up at night.


----------



## To22

I almost got caught singing a sexy song to my dinner...
I'd hate for someone's judgments of our love to ruin the mood.
Mmm love 'u babe, you're all the nourishment I need.


----------



## TabbyTab

Pizza


----------



## shelbster18

I need to see a doctor if I've puked four times in almost two months.


----------



## Wagnerian

I bought a collared shirt at TJ Maxx or somewhere that was the color that I wanted. It was the right size so I didn't even try it on in the store. It turns out it's see-through. 

I mean.....who the hell makes a see-through collared shirt? I can't believe I wasted that much money.


----------



## coeur_brise

@Wagnerian. You wear it to club with collar popped and shirt open. Yep, I know that feel when you buy something "quality" and you're disappointed.

Today: brother gave me a happy punch on shoulder while I was moping head down way deep into an endless crazed mobile phone mope session/obsession. Yey. He's a cheerful dude.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I am fed up of feeling just not quite right all the time. Its crap!!


----------



## villadb

I really wish I hadn't bought my toilet roll from Poundland


----------



## shelbster18

So, apparently a seventeen year old girl that lived here before passed away of a heart attack. Or maybe I misheard her age. :afr I'm a little scared to be here by myself now.


----------



## millenniumman75

Smile, it's still Saturday!


----------



## Citrine

"Oh, happy b-day. So you're like 24 now?"
"Heh, yup"
"Awesome! So, you...like..movin anywhere?"
?

...right for the gut why don't ya. -_-


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Tomorrow is my first day at my new school. I can hardly wait to continue my ungodly status of being the odd one out, the loner, the awkward one, etc. No. I'm dreading it. I'm freaking out. I'm going to be all alone, desperately craving the social interaction that I'm ever starved of. My social incompetence will of course prevent me from changing my situation, however.

Since we're going to be having our first classes, that means that there's a possibility of.. *gulp*.. having to introduce ourselves. I acknowledge the possibility, but I find myself still unprepared. How can I really prepare myself? Who knows what we might get asked. It doesn't matter what we get asked, if we get asked, I'll be a panicky mess.

This is my life. :sigh

I'm frustrated right now. After a relatively anxiety/depression-free day yesterday, I'm back to my usual emotionally unstable self. I can't do anything right. I'm not just socially incompetent, I'm a stupid idiot in general. A dumb idiot that ****s everything up, cannot make friends, and is borderline constantly an anxious mess.

I'm getting strong urges to hurt myself right now. I'm going to resist for now. It's not an appropriate time for me to hurt myself yet. If I get some alone time, it'll be time for me to replace my emotional pain with the [more] tolerable physical pain. I don't deserve this. When did I deserve to be completely socially retarded with a complete inability to fit in?

I don't delude myself by saying that I'll one day fit in. I'm mostly convinced that I won't, but I hold on to a small glimmer of hope that.. one day.. I'll be like the others. I'll have social skills, be mostly anxiety free... hope.

Ugh. All of my posts in these "random thought of the day" threads are all the same. Just me typing down the negative crap that I try to get out of my head everyday. It doesn't work though. It makes me dwell on the thoughts.


----------



## Wagnerian

coeur_brise said:


> @*Wagnerian*. You wear it to club with collar popped and shirt open. Yep, I know that feel when you buy something "quality" and you're disappointed.


Ah, thanks for the information, I guess I have my work cut out for me. Now I just have to practice ordering exotic drinks and waking up in a hospital two days later. :yes


----------



## Cyzygy

Good day for something exciting to happen.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i am thinking of the week ahead.... and not totally thinking positively. but better that this time last week at least


----------



## SofaKing

As always, thinking about her...I really hope she'll be part of my life and we'll be together soon.


----------



## CrazyShyOne

I miss flirting! I wish I wasn't so terrified to do it!


----------



## BackToThePast

Citrine said:


> "Oh, happy b-day. So you're like 24 now?"
> "Heh, yup"
> "Awesome! So, you...like..movin anywhere?"
> ?
> 
> ...right for the gut why don't ya. -_-


Happy belated birthday! I believe we share the same birth month.


----------



## Mur

Go Pack go! Kick some ***!!


----------



## Citrine

waerdd said:


> Happy belated birthday! I believe we share the same birth month.


:high5 Haha thanks. And happy belated birthday to you too.


----------



## Shameful

Sometimes, I really wish someone would hit me. Just really hard, **** my face up with a big bruise or cut.


----------



## crimeclub

I love it when everyone on the highway has pretty much agreed that we're all going 15 over, especially when I'm late for something.


----------



## cj66

hoping that thing gets cancelled
another hiatus


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I started at my new school today, and it seems.. okay so far. Disregarding my usual issues of anxiety and loneliness and such, I had a fairly decent day, I guess. I haven't gotten to experience all of my subjects yet. Today I only had English and Legal Studies. English seems to be very similar to what we did in year 10.

Legal studies seemed slightly awful though. I have very limited interest in that subject, I pretty much just picked it for the purposes of filling in my blocks. Anyway, it was boring and uninteresting. The textbook looks to be of an ungodly size. I guess humanities/social studies subjects aren't quite my forté. I'm better at the more science orientated subjects; which is a good thing because I'm in both Biology and Psychology, which are both subjects I'm interested in.

I'm pretty sure I have Biology tomorrow, and psychology on Wednesday. It's somewhat good to know that I don't have legal studies for a few more days. I'm pretty sure I also have maths tomorrow. I'm seriously going to have to start paying attention and doing the work in maths. I know I'm fully capable of it, lack of motivation and anxiety hold me back though. I guess I can only hope that I get along with my teacher.

I had a couple bursts of confidence today. Briefly, I actually stopped worrying about what others were thinking, and instead focus on other things. I'm actually slightly proud of these two things:

1.) We had to do an 'introduction' of sorts in the first class. It was done slightly differently than expected though, because we basically just had to say our name, our previous school, and 3 things about ourselves, two being truthful, and one being a lie. I was the first picked, and I was a bit panicked. I didn't think of anything, and I decided to attempt to skip. I said that I couldn't think of anything yet, and the teacher decided to come back to me. When it came to my turn, through a little bit of panic, I said my name, my previous school, and the three things. I didn't stutter and said it all in a smooth[ish] voice. I still felt like I was about to faint from the anxiety, but I got through it. It's the little things.

2.) This one is a little smaller, but I actually answered a teacher's question in front of the class on my own accord.

At another point in the day, I saw an old 'friend' I know who comes from a different school. They said hello, and we proceeded to have an exceptionally awkward conversation of me anxiously walking around while making 'small talk'. It was all I could muster up. "How have you been?" "How has your day been" and such. Yeah it was pretty awkward. I guess they noticed that I was exceedingly awkward and anxious, so "yeah I'll see you later." from them.

"See you later." I respond.

Then it was back to me being my usual lonely self lurking around the lower floor of fairly familiar environment during first break.

At lunchtime later in the day, my second 'friend' came and talked to me for a bit, obviously realizing that I was lonely, as always. It was awkward, as her boyfriend and another guy were there too. The boyfriend looked bored and uninterested. "Are you going to stay here?" The other guy that was there and at least tried with adding a little to the 'conversation'. The entire few minutes was pretty much about the sky high uniform prices at the school and how our days have been. It was a little thing, but I kind of enjoyed it. It provided me with a small dose of the friendly social interaction that I'm ever starved of.

I'm still worried about not performing well enough, but I'm basically always like that. I'm constantly doubting myself, which I know isn't healthy, but I can't help it unfortunately.

I'm also kind of sad about the fact that now I need to get up about 30 minutes earlier than usual. Fun.

It's so hot lately. It's already difficult to sleep and I'm getting all hot and sweaty in class. The classrooms at this new school at least have fans though. I don't know if they have air conditioners, but they overall seem slightly cooler than the ones at my old school even considering the warmer weather. It seems that most of the rooms have clocks too, which is great.

The school is so small too. Since I already have decent background knowledge from the place, (I do an I.T class here) I already know the place pretty well, and finding rooms is easy. It's good that rooms are actually labelled here. It's just more evidence that this is a much better school in every way than my old one.

Maybe my future isn't looking so bleak after all. Wow, where did that come from? Oh well. I'll let it hang around.


----------



## thomasjune

It's been three years and I haven't heard anything from her. where the hell did she go? She's probably just playing hard to get but damn... three years :no


----------



## Cooley Shy

Bone Thugs N Harmony song "1st of the Month" lol


----------



## shelbster18

I love this denim jacket I got several months ago. I didn't start wearing it until a few weeks ago.


----------



## peachypeach

well... maturity... i hope i see it thru my sons eyes one day, not my flawed ones. i hope i will be good enough, i'm 'cool' but not good enough just yet. but i tell you, i do love my mother still... i'm just a biznatch at heart, mainly, cuz i'm "heartless".


----------



## Cooley Shy

Everybody must be sleep. 3rd shift life


----------



## Ladysoul

Papa New Guinea gained independence from Australia in 1975, the things you learn from watching who wants to be a millionaire.


----------



## Znuffle

When I get home imma play Heroes of the Storm <3 mmmmh

Also thinking about religious people being irational and stupid. (Yes I hate you all.. JK but you can not be reasoned with because you're brainwashed. Which makes me sad)

Also thinking about a homeless cat i'm taking care of and it's getting pretty comfortable around my house :/


----------



## Stilla

That I feel like the only person who still manages to get lost using Google navigations.


----------



## AussiePea

"Ruby Sparks" is a bit of a cruel joke to all the lonely and introverted type guys out there. It's pretty much the dream and I suppose the way it happened in the movie only cemented what impossibilities would be required for it to happen. It was quite off-putting at times though, almost misogynistic? Some cringe worthy scenes for sure.

Oh and Zoe Kazan is gorgeous.


----------



## Ladysoul

AussiePea said:


> "Ruby Sparks" is a bit of a cruel joke to all the lonely and introverted type guys out there. It's pretty much the dream and I suppose the way it happened in the movie only cemented what impossibilities would be required for it to happen.


Is it worth watching?


----------



## AussiePea

Kelebek said:


> Is it worth watching?


Depends, do you like quirky rom-com type movies? It's in the same vein as "Silver Linings Playbook" so if you enjoyed that I think you would enjoy this. I did, I enjoy how these movies make me feel.


----------



## Ladysoul

AussiePea said:


> Depends, do you like quirky rom-com type movies? It's in the same vein as "Silver Linings Playbook" so if you enjoyed that I think you would enjoy this. I did, I enjoy how these movies make me feel.


Iv always wanted to watch that one as well, hmm. Im not sure of the term rom-com though lols. Ruby sparks ruby you sparker. stop sparking my ruby.


----------



## AussiePea

Kelebek said:


> Iv always wanted to watch that one as well, hmm. Im not sure of the term rom-com though lols. Ruby sparks ruby you sparker. stop sparking my ruby.


Hah, well get some hot cocoa, a blanket and watch them!

I'm revealing too much about my softer side, oops.


----------



## scintilla

You.


----------



## Ladysoul

AussiePea said:


> Hah, well get some hot cocoa, a blanket and watch them!
> 
> I'm revealing too much about my softer side, oops.


Thanks! i knoe, thats cute. Im going to watch the maze runner, need some action. 
Your revealing only what you want to though


----------



## Fruitcake

Cat hair on my nose and all over my face. But there's cat on my arms so I'm going to be here all night on SAS all I can do is type but I can't think of anything but this cat hair. It tickles soo bad. I will try to wipe it off on the cat's tum. Hopefully that doesn't make it worse.


----------



## Batcat

I wonder how much brainwashing I am subjected to on a daily basis.


----------



## SofaKing

Started my second career today as an EMT after voluntarily leaving IT a year ago. Happy to have a name tag again, believe it or not.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

wonder what the future holds for me?. I half fear it.... half hopeful...... i can only try and see.


----------



## crimeclub

KyleInSTL said:


> Started my second career today as an EMT after voluntarily leaving IT a year ago. Happy to have a name tag again, believe it or not.


I'll be making a career change soon too, good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## AussiePea

Kelebek said:


> Thanks! i knoe, thats cute. Im going to watch the maze runner, need some action.
> Your revealing only what you want to though


Coincidentally that was the movie I watched last night hah, it's fun too.


----------



## Elad

first order of business






second






open to a third


----------



## Cerberus

I can't do anything without being criticized by some dipsh*t.


----------



## AussiePea

Immigration is such a pain in the ***, fumbling with passports and tickets and laptops in and out of bags for screening bleh.


----------



## Neo1234

that I really goowd ,I know that from my gut feeling.I may be enjoy too much ,like bask in way longer than I should


----------



## Batcat

My thoughts are racing but my actions are at a standstill. Thanks stupid awake night brain.


----------



## Wren611

I just met a cute kitten!  And she was a ginger tabby - my favourite!

I wonder who she belongs to... never seen her round here before.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

There is something strangely rigid and unnatural about social interaction. Conversations for me always seem to go in an awkward circle of "how are you", "not bad, you", and "pretty good".

Cue awkward silence.

I don't completely know if this is just me. This isn't just about my lack of social skills, either. I guess it's just socializing in general. It all seems rather robotic and awkward, while it should be free flowing and natural. Maybe that's what comes with real, strong friendships.

My thoughts are always scattered when I talk to people. I'm busy struggling to stop awkward moments, finding things to say, gauging how to respond properly, dealing with anxiety, avoiding topics that could create awkward moments, all while juggling my thoughts that are flying around my head in a kind of mist conjured up by the irrational fears of embarrassment.

#justsocialphobiathings

That should be a popular hash tag here. Everybody who sees this, use this hash tag.

I hung around with pretty much my only friend and her boyfriend today. I basically tried my best to not be awkward.. and to a decent degree (by my standards), I accomplished that. I think the guy was actually a little awkward as well; not saying much to me, quietly saying mysterious things to her instead. I wasn't surprised though, I was pretty much the third wheel, after all. lol.

Another person who I *could* call a friend came over briefly to ask to use my phone to call her mum. I don't call her a friend because we hardly ever talk, and we share hardly anything in common. I guess she's just a person I can talk to for a small chat with relatively low levels of anxiety. It was slightly awkward because the other two were kind of just looking at me while she was asking to use my phone. I was like "oh, this is ______."

I actually felt slightly good that somebody asked me of all people for a favour. It was a fresh feeling. Wow, that sounds weird. 
I actually didn't screw up my word or anything for a change either. I'm frequently ****ing up words, spitting slightly, and mispronouncing words. This is all caused by anxiety, mind you. I don't have these problems with family. It sucks too because these things just cause more anxiety. Social Phobia, what fun.

After she finished with my phone and left, it was back to how it was previously. Another guy actually came along and talked to us a little. It was weird because he was speaking to us and usually he doesn't talk to anybody. Maybe it's because he noticed me, the other loner.

Before long, lunch time ended and it was time to go to class. "Walk with us!" She said. My class was near their class, so I walked with them. I actually managed to not feel too awkward and had a vague feeling of fitting in. I didn't let that get to me though. I can't give in to illusions that will hinder the process of my social development.

"I'll see you guys later."
"Bye ____."

I went into my next class feeling surprisingly good. There was this feeling of contentment in my chest. I couldn't entirely tell if it was a pleasant or an unpleasant feeling. It's strangely difficult to tell. It feels like a static pulse inside my chest, or something like that. I tried to enjoy the feeling for what it was.

I still didn't and don't really feel any better about myself though. I know that I'm not going to become socially competent over night. I'm still suicidal, still get self harm urges, etc.

Even after pretty good moments like these, I still feel ****ty about myself, haha.

I might as well come back to my original statement. I still feel that this 'event', shall I say, was.. incomplete. It still felt rather robotic and fake. I did my best to appear happy and as if I had a smidgen of self confidence. The guy was obviously uninterested. I didn't pay much attention to that though, because I wasn't surprised. I'm guessing he was rolling his eyes inside as soon as I came over. You could see it in his body language too. She didn't appear as if she was thinking "kill me now" though.

This entire thing was slightly pointless in terms of the context. It's the same as all my conversations, pretty much discussing my surroundings, the weather, other people, etc. I do think I'm pretty good at steering conversations one way or the other though. I guess the key is realizing that one thing leads to another. It's like connecting the dots.

I think I'll shut up now. This is yet another of my overly lengthy posts that I doubt anybody will fully read. I guess writing them helps to relieve me somewhat of my thoughts, though. Maybe not 'relieve', actually, rather; explore.


----------



## Wren611

_"So don't go away, say what you say,
But say that you'll stay forever and a day,
In the time of my life 'cos I need more time,
Yes I need more time just to make things right."_

Oasis - Don't Go Away. I'll have to listen to it in a minute, it keeps going round my head.


----------



## Wren611

Glass-Shards said:


> There is something strangely rigid and unnatural about social interaction. Conversations for me always seem to go in an awkward circle of "how are you", "not bad, you", and "pretty good".
> 
> Cue awkward silence.
> 
> I don't completely know if this is just me. This isn't just about my lack of social skills, either. I guess it's just socializing in general. It all seems rather robotic and awkward, while it should be free flowing and natural. Maybe that's what comes with real, strong friendships.
> 
> My thoughts are always scattered when I talk to people. I'm busy struggling to stop awkward moments, finding things to say, gauging how to respond properly, dealing with anxiety, avoiding topics that could create awkward moments, all while juggling my thoughts that are flying around my head in a kind of mist conjured up by the irrational fears of embarrassment.


This is something I wrote earlier this year in a letter I've been writing since last year for my mum. Though I haven't actually finished it, and she doesn't know it exists. It's very similar to what you've said above.

_"When around others, when having to deal with others, 90% of the time I spend caring what these people will think of me, and I'm too busy caring about how they see me to give a **** about what they're talking to me about. Am I saying the right things in response to their questions and comments? Am I making the right facial expressions? Are my eyes darting all over the place due to utter nerves that I can't look them in the eye when they're/I'm talking because making eye contact is a massive issue for me, yet I don't want them knowing it is, though it's making me highly uncomfortable that I just want to stop the conversation and run away?"_

And:

_"... then I have the awkward 'how have you been?', 'what are you up to these days?' questions fired at me that I have no idea how to answer.

In those situations with people, my eyes are flitting about, looking at their eyes, at their mouth, then behind them, then something will 'distract me', I'll have to crack my knuckles out of habit and nerves, I'll look around, I'll give a single word answer so they start talking again&#8230; all in about 5 seconds and they only asked 'how are you?'"_


----------



## blue2

SuBo lands first boyfriend at 53 ..:yay


----------



## KILOBRAVO

this week will be over before I know it.... and then what? I have no idea what is going to happen.


----------



## cmed

Working in retail ruined Christmas music for me forever. Even years after leaving, annoyance is still the first thing I feel when hearing it.


----------



## Neo1234

Mareez-E-Ishq hoon mai ,karde dawa ..
Haath rakh de tu dil pe zara ...!


----------



## Nitrogen

First day of prozac, lol. babby's first antidepressant (which was scary easy to obtain)


----------



## peachypeach

i find none of the guys in 'post cutest guy you've seen' cute. they look annoying, maybe a bubbly guy would be cuter, guys on sas r cuter than those punks (just saying that literally)

the title is misleading maybe make it like 'hottest guy you've seen' cause those guys aren't my definition of cute. cute is something else, and is a quality in itself.


----------



## blue2

peachypeach said:


> cute is something else, and is a quality in itself.


Your avatar is cute he looks really smug and happy with himself


----------



## peachypeach

blue2 said:


> Your avatar is cute he looks really smug and happy with himself


ya, doesn't need no tattoos or muscles to be hot, just tight as hell. lol. :banana haha


----------



## AussiePea

Asian woman are really into Caucasian guys it would seem. I might get one quickmatch on okc a week back home and in 12 hours since I've been here I've had 20. Wish it wouldn't automatically update my location.


----------



## shelbster18

I wonder what I'll be doing for Christmas this year.


----------



## Ladysoul

AussiePea said:


> Coincidentally that was the movie I watched last night hah, it's fun too.


Hhaha cool, yeah i think i was expecting abit more from that movie, im not sure how gigantic mechanical spiders are suppose to be in the least bit realistic or scary.


----------



## megsy00

Tomorrow is always a new day


----------



## Ladysoul

AW suppose to clean the backyard but its raining, yay  Looks like that can wait until tomorrow hihihihih. 

I miss when my ex would do all the outside cleaning for me... -_-


----------



## Cyzygy

Would be nice to at least once get what I pay for.


----------



## Citrine

There goes 10% of my grade counted towards participation...yet again. :flush


----------



## Cooley Shy

I love this job sometimes, its like "I can't believe I get paid for this!" Watching heavily medicated people trip out and say crazy, irratic things. Haha


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i feel tired sleepy... and my head has a slight pain. UGH....fuc* this!


----------



## Fat Man

D.K. ...Donkey Kong...yeah..


----------



## shelbster18

I'm feeling good right now. :cig


----------



## Wren611

Just this song:


----------



## shelbster18

I've had like ten nightmares with my dad in them. Wish I had nightmares with cannibals or zombies in them instead.


----------



## chinaski

What a waste of ****ing time.


----------



## Fixfounded1994

I really want to make a sandwhich...but...my kitchen is so far.


----------



## Evo1114

WithMyFaithx said:


> I really want to make a sandwhich...but...my kitchen is so far.


Hire a butler. Problem solved.


----------



## shykid

shelbster18 said:


> I've had like ten nightmares with my dad in them. Wish I had nightmares with cannibals or zombies in them instead.


When I was a kid I used to have nightmares with my mom in them.. Always the same nightmare.. :|


----------



## coeur_brise

There's a part of you that is earth and understands earthly things. There's too, a part that is free and wild, unbound by attachments of any sort, dislodged, detached. In containable like air. Free like the wind, most detached like a balloon. And I'm water, settled into earth. Any movement could, might rattle the waves, shake my foundation. So that's that. Elements that interfere with each others causal state. Can water, or earth even, find a place in the air without dust storms clouding one's view?


----------



## Citrine

Can't even tell if I'm angry or not. Don't even know what I'd be angry about anyways. Why'd I have to run into that dude today...


----------



## hazel22

I can't wait until finals are over and winter break starts and I can go to Costa Rica and lay on the beach and not think or worry or care about anything. I also hope that my psych final isn't hard because I don't think I studied enough.


----------



## cosmicslop

My stomach needs pho. A short but very urgent thought.


----------



## shelbster18

shykid said:


> When I was a kid I used to have nightmares with my mom in them.. Always the same nightmare.. :|


Hmm. I always wondered why people have the same dreams or nightmares over and over. I've never had that happen. xD

---------------------

I want to get away for the weekend but I can't. Ugh.


----------



## RestlessNative

Reeeeeaaaaallllly sweet lollies. I want some now.


----------



## diamondheart89

Eugh hate the party scene. Foreals.


----------



## jsmith92

diamondheart89 said:


> Eugh hate the party scene. Foreals.


If I went to a party I bet I would be able to talk to girls. I need to find a party that nobody from my school is at because I am too nervous around girls from my school.


----------



## peachypeach

_________________________________________________________________________. there.

Also, people on here are same as high school.


----------



## Stilla

I now have six friends on facebook. Is this real life (no it's not) I feel so friggin popular!


----------



## villadb

I've got this new electricity meter that tells me how much juice I'm using. It takes about 3kw to boil the kettle for a cup of coffee apparently. I'm thinking of making a spreadsheet of how much all my appliances cost to run. I mean, what else is there to do on a Friday afternoon?


----------



## jsmith92

This anxiety is consuming me. Why won't it go away?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i am sick of this tension pain in my head. ugh....


----------



## Neo1234

one friend of mine on here aint talking to me ,Idk why.. I just want to help everyone ,thats it.


----------



## probably offline

I need cat advice:

My cat has been throwing up every day for a few days. At first I thought it was because I've gotten new flowers, even though I tried to get them out of her sight a bit(she likes eating flowers). I thought that because she threw up hairballs at first. This has happend before. No biggie. But today she threw up right after eating, 4 times in a row(with no hairball). That has never happened before. She never pukes after eating, at all.

I'm wondering: How long are you supposed to wait until you deem puking reason enough to visit a veterinary? I removed the flowers completely, just now, and I'm hoping that will help. Maybe I should wait and see if it does before doing anything?

(To make matters worse, I really can't afford to visit a vet. ****. And if something really is wrong with her I'll die. Really, I'll die)


----------



## BackToThePast

I ordered some food online, the delivery guy called me to come downstairs so I did.

When I went downstairs, there were two delivery guys. One was black, who was inside the building. the other was hispanic, who was outside. They both saw me and knew I was picking up food since I wasn't wearing a jacket. Based on what the black delivery guy was holding (a pizza), I knew he didn't have my food. So I walk past him, and I hear him mutter under his breath, "Are you kidding me".

Now I'm paranoid he thinks I'm a racist for avoiding him because he's black. Bro, I love everyone! I'm just scared to show it. This is after last night when there were protests outside of my dorm.


----------



## UEA

I'm thinking that I dunno how to start my own thread on this site, there doesn't seem to be any 'new thread' option...


----------



## Evo1114

probably offline said:


> I need cat advice:
> 
> My cat has been throwing up every day for a few days. At first I thought it was because I've gotten new flowers, even though I tried to get them out of her sight a bit(she likes eating flowers). I thought that because she threw up hairballs at first. This has happend before. No biggie. But today she threw up right after eating, 4 times in a row(with no hairball). That has never happened before. She never pukes after eating, at all.
> 
> I'm wondering: How long are you supposed to wait until you deem puking reason enough to visit a veterinary? I removed the flowers completely, just now, and I'm hoping that will help. Maybe I should wait and see if it does before doing anything?
> 
> (To make matters worse, I really can't afford to visit a vet. ****. And if something really is wrong with her I'll die. Really, I'll die)


I think you'd only need to worry if the cat really isn't acting like 'itself'. Like if she normally likes to play and seems completely disinterested, she might be legitimately sick.

It could be the flowers. But if she is acting otherwise normal, I wouldn't worry too much. If she were poisoned, she would legitimately be sick and most likely wouldn't even want to eat anything.

If you recently bought a different type of food, go back to the old stuff or try something different. Maybe try feeding her less...she could be overeating...especially if it canned yummy stuff.

My parents used to feed their cat 1/2 can of canned food. Just randomly out of the blue, the cat started throwing up after eating. So they cut it down to a 1/4 can and problem solved.


----------



## Batcat

Off to watch Graham Norton adios internet


----------



## probably offline

Evo1114 said:


> I think you'd only need to worry if the cat really isn't acting like 'itself'. Like if she normally likes to play and seems completely disinterested, she might be legitimately sick.
> 
> It could be the flowers. But if she is acting otherwise normal, I wouldn't worry too much. If she were poisoned, she would legitimately be sick and most likely wouldn't even want to eat anything.
> 
> If you recently bought a different type of food, go back to the old stuff or try something different. Maybe try feeding her less...she could be overeating...especially if it canned yummy stuff.
> 
> My parents used to feed their cat 1/2 can of canned food. Just randomly out of the blue, the cat started throwing up after eating. So they cut it down to a 1/4 can and problem solved.


Yeah. She seems normal. Maybe a little bit more tired, but that's it. I've removed the flowers, so I'll have to wait and see now...

No new food, and she never eats big portions, really.



> My parents used to feed their cat 1/2 can of canned food.


Yikes. That's a lot.

...

Thank you so much for your thoughts!


----------



## mr hoang

The other day this kid came to my house, and said " when did u get so ugly?" I couldn't believe it. Man kids these days. They don't care.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

someone look after me. il curl up in a ball like a cat under the lap for you.. gold as gold, i swear.


----------



## megsy00

I'm thinking I should do something instead of wasting my life away!


----------



## dandynamo

That my butt is really aching and I need to put a cushion on this chair some time.


----------



## shelbster18

Now that I've had some pizza, I feel satisfied. I ate three pieces but could still eat another. I think I have the appetite of a man. -.-


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ugh. My mum wants to buy me a musical instrument for Christmas. I have zero interest in making music, so it'd be pointless. She says it's so I can have 'real fun' rather than spending all of my time listening to music while using the computer and playing games.

It makes me sad, actually. I feel like I'm letting my mum down by rejecting her offer. I told her that I'm interested in video making instead, but I'd need a lot of equipment (expensive) to pursue this interest.

"What do you want then?"

I know what I really want, but I don't really want to admit it for fear of criticism. I want a Playstation Vita. "But don't you already have all of the technology that you need?"

I don't like this time of year. My family for the most part shows signs of having the same or a similar opinion. Every Christmas ends up being a day of fake happiness and gifts given that are void of love. This will likely make me sound like a selfish person, but the only reason I even care about Christmas is because it's the only time of the year apart from my birthday that I can get some new things. I hate the social aspect, I don't like the part where families get together, I dislike buying things for people because I'm afraid that they won't be happy with what they got.

I feel guilty that I have nothing to give at Christmas time. I know it's because I'm a jobless teenager who rarely gets any money, but something about the whole thing is uncomfortable. I guess the joy I got as a child doesn't really happen now. Last Christmas was ****ty, and this Christmas is looking to meet the same fate.

I do enjoy looking at the decorations and the Christmas lights, though. There's something simple and pleasant about it. Since it's already December, some houses are already decorated. My sister and I usually like to go for a walk and look at the new lights almost every night during the weeks leading up to the actual day. A few years ago, the area where I live used to be spectacular during the holidays. I guess the ever rising electric bills have caused people to stop putting up lights. The show is still pretty good though. One of the streets near my house got an award for being the best street for Christmas lights in the year 2000.


----------



## jsmith92

I will survive. I will not let this drown me.


----------



## chinaski

This is going really bad. I feel like things are going to turn to **** after this.


----------



## BackToThePast

3 people are sleeping in my room right now. 2 are snoring obnoxiously. It's 3:30AM and I can't sleep ffs.


----------



## akari

I want to watch a good movie.


----------



## peachypeach

I hate to not know, I want to feel that feeling... to know, in any shape or form. I want to know. No one understands me.

And this should be it.


----------



## AceEmoKid

OMGOD I CANT STOP CRYING






having smoked an entire bowl in a matter of a few rapid sucessive hits only twenty minutes ago certainly isn't helping


----------



## LolaViola

Bread...and I'm not talkin' bout Stroehmann


----------



## RestlessNative

100th post. Yay. Took me long enough.


----------



## Elad

i love this time of year because it can be near 9pm but still not dark, you can be driving around with the windows down in a wife beater, warm breeze against your skin and the ethereal/heavenly look right before sunset

makes me want to drag a big sofa or bed outside and lie around reading, eating, sleeping just basking in the light

great for mental health.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

why do i keep going online when im drunk? i write some of the weirdest things.


----------



## moloko

dontwaitupforme said:


> why do i keep going online when im drunk? i write some of the weirdest things.


Because it's fun!


----------



## probably offline

Elad said:


> i love this time of year because it can be near 9pm but still not dark, you can be driving around with the windows down in a wife beater, warm breeze against your skin and the ethereal/heavenly look right before sunset
> 
> makes me want to drag a big sofa or bed outside and lie around reading, eating, sleeping just basking in the light
> 
> great for mental health.


meanwhile in Sweden:










not great for mental health


----------



## blue2

dontwaitupforme said:


> why do i keep going online when im drunk? i write some of the weirdest things.


LOL I figured, I do the same sometimes being drunk alone is not as much fun as people think, so better to get on the internet and write weird things


----------



## crimeclub

dontwaitupforme said:


> why do i keep going online when im drunk? i write some of the weirdest things.


I've been drinking and texting a lot lately, as well as getting on here and posting, it gets pretty damn embarrassing sometimes. Ever called an ex while drunk off your ***, it's the worst. Though the one upside is there's no lasting evidence unlike a text.


----------



## dandynamo

crimeclub said:


> I've been drinking and texting a lot lately, as well as getting on here and posting, it gets pretty damn embarrassing sometimes. Ever called an ex while drunk off your ***, it's the worst. Though the one upside is there's no lasting evidence unlike a text.


It's pretty nerve wrecking waking up the next morning. I get so anxious wondering what kind of responses I'll get from my drunken posts even if they aren't stupid, I just get anxious that I was speaking up and I can't back it up when sober.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

@moloko

true dat. i think im a damn comedian after a few cocktails 

@blue2

ikr? these sentiments need to be shared, being alone and drunk is like having a set of paints and paper yet having no brushes. its torture! whatever crazy antics come up in our heads need to be placed into writing and shared with the likes of SAS. bonus points if you can weird people out at the same time.

@crimeclub

ugh drunk texting is the absolute pits. i seem to have an awful habit of messaging people i used to know years ago on facebook, arranging get togethers and genuinely acting like were best friends after the first 10 minutes of messaging. its god awful the next morning looking at the remaints of last nights messages, wishing you could sink into a dark hole somewhere. i feel for you on calling your ex'es. Nothing cries out romantic more than a good sailor jerries slur and an "i love you" at 2am 

still cringing at last night. i let myself loose on the facebook, inbox galore.


----------



## Stilla

I say like, like a lot. At first I totally thought it was like because of english being my second language. But then I totes noticed that I like talk the same way in my language. But it's whatever you know. I guess I'm just like... one of 'those' people. 








I could like totally picture me having this conversation


----------



## jsmith92

dontwaitupforme said:


> why do i keep going online when im drunk? i write some of the weirdest things.


I believe the answer to that question is in the question itself. When you are drunk you have less control over your actions so that's why you keep going online.


----------



## BackToThePast

Stilla said:


> I say like, like a lot. At first I totally thought it was like because of english being my second language. But then I totes noticed that I like talk the same way in my language. But it's whatever you know. I guess I'm just like... one of 'those' people.
> 
> I could like totally picture me having this conversation[/QUOTE]
> 
> That example looks exaggerated. Do people really talk like that? Oops, I said like.


----------



## Evo1114

probably offline said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts!


Meow.


----------



## AceEmoKid

"Possible sanctions for first marijuana offenses may include,
but are not limited to, disciplinary and/or housing probation,
random drug testing, fines, educational programs, eviction,
suspension, or dismissal from the University. Subsequent
drug violations may result in dismissal from the University."

Great.

They searched my room last night at 2am. I don't know who reported me. Friend's pipe confiscated, along with roughly a gram of weed and a couple empty bottles from previous purchases. 3 resident advisors present to explain the situation to me while two public safety officers rummaged through my drawers, fridge, etc. I hope no one in the hallway heard the debriefing situation. Luckily no one opened their doors to leave the building when the officers were performing a little "show and tell" with my drug paraphernalia. Haha, least they didn't find my ghetto *** gatorade bong. And they didn't look to find the ashed, dank-reeking Altoids can right next to my lighter (which was confiscated for some reason, even though it technically isn't specific to smoking marijuana)....or perhaps they didn't care.

I got the sense they felt bad for me. After all, I'm pathetic. I'm some nerdy social reject with an undeveloped emotional intelligence. I have My Little Pony merchandise and posters all over my room. I have tons of my prescription medication lining my desk, including my sertraline. They see me and think, god, this kid is pathetic. Depressed and obviously socially retarded...It _is_ protocol, though. My knee was shaking uncontrollably as I leaned against the wall in my pajamas and askew cap -- a side effect I commonly experience with marijuana only exacerbated by shock and anxiety.

Judicial hearing in maybe a week or so. I'll be notified via email. I'm hoping I won't be forced to stay over winter break for it. And even more so, I hope there is no parental notification.

Right after they left, I just went into my bed and slept. My hot mug of tea grew cold, the tea bag inside soggy by morning...or should I say, 4pm, when I woke up. I stifled my cries in bedsheets, wondering if my mum would commit suicide if she found out. That accidental text I got from her a week or so ago already put me on edge. This would just be the tipping point.

I know I'm a failure and I should just kill myself. Really, it's no big deal if I left. 
I thought about jumping off the cliff conveniently right outside my window, but there's a damned fence around it about 50 feet down. Not enough damage for a quick kill. 
Maybe a car, but I don't own one and I don't want to make someone else in the driver's seat feel guilty. 
I don't know how I could kill myself practically. Overdosing on pills could fail horribly. And I don't want to leave my film group stranded when our final project is due this monday. I have to wait until there's the least damage to other people in my life. Maybe after this semester. No, that's too late. I would feel too guilty after spending christmas vacation with my family. I'd feel I'd miss them too much. Would make them suffer in my absence. Maybe after monday. They'll have not seen me long enough that the news wouldn't hit as hard. Maybe they won't even remember me as well. Is that stupid?

I want to die. I'm going to eat all my pills and see what happens.


----------



## jsmith92

AceEmoKid said:


> "Possible sanctions for first marijuana offenses may include,
> but are not limited to, disciplinary and/or housing probation,
> random drug testing, fines, educational programs, eviction,
> suspension, or dismissal from the University. Subsequent
> drug violations may result in dismissal from the University."
> 
> Great.
> 
> They searched my room last night at 2am. I don't know who reported me. Friend's pipe confiscated, along with roughly a gram of weed and a couple empty bottles from previous purchases. 3 resident advisors present to explain the situation to me while two public safety officers rummaged through my drawers, fridge, etc. I hope no one in the hallway heard the debriefing situation. Luckily no one opened their doors to leave the building when the officers were performing a little "show and tell" with my drug paraphernalia. Haha, least they didn't find my ghetto *** gatorade bong. And they didn't look to find the ashed, dank-reeking Altoids can right next to my lighter (which was confiscated for some reason, even though it technically isn't specific to smoking marijuana)....or perhaps they didn't care.
> 
> I got the sense they felt bad for me. After all, I'm pathetic. I'm some nerdy social reject with an undeveloped emotional intelligence. I have My Little Pony merchandise and posters all over my room. I have tons of my prescription medication lining my desk, including my sertraline. They see me and think, god, this kid is pathetic. Depressed and obviously socially retarded...It _is_ protocol, though. My knee was shaking uncontrollably as I leaned against the wall in my pajamas and askew cap -- a side effect I commonly experience with marijuana only exacerbated by shock and anxiety.
> 
> Judicial hearing in maybe a week or so. I'll be notified via email. I'm hoping I won't be forced to stay over winter break for it. And even more so, I hope there is no parental notification.
> 
> Right after they left, I just went into my bed and slept. My hot mug of tea grew cold, the tea bag inside soggy by morning...or should I say, 4pm, when I woke up. I stifled my cries in bedsheets, wondering if my mum would commit suicide if she found out. That accidental text I got from her a week or so ago already put me on edge. This would just be the tipping point.
> 
> I know I'm a failure and I should just kill myself. Really, it's no big deal if I left.
> I thought about jumping off the cliff conveniently right outside my window, but there's a damned fence around it about 50 feet down. Not enough damage for a quick kill.
> Maybe a car, but I don't own one and I don't want to make someone else in the driver's seat feel guilty.
> I don't know how I could kill myself practically. Overdosing on pills could fail horribly. And I don't want to leave my film group stranded when our final project is due this monday. I have to wait until there's the least damage to other people in my life. Maybe after this semester. No, that's too late. I would feel too guilty after spending christmas vacation with my family. I'd feel I'd miss them too much. Would make them suffer in my absence. Maybe after monday. They'll have not seen me long enough that the news wouldn't hit as hard. Maybe they won't even remember me as well. Is that stupid?
> 
> I want to die. I'm going to eat all my pills and see what happens.


Why are you smoking? That's just foolish. Don't kill yourself though.


----------



## darkhoboelf

I was walking down the hall way and my mom had her door open while she was changing cloths.I saw things I shouldn't have.


----------



## AceEmoKid

jsmith92 said:


> Why are you smoking? That's just foolish. Don't kill yourself though.


Whether or not it is foolish means nothing. Why is marijuana illegal? I guess I am just simply frustrated with the way the world works. But that's enough to make me want to kill myself. Why live on in a world that I don't fit in?


----------



## coeur_brise

Taylor Swift's version of "Santa Baby" on the store music track. No. No!


----------



## Perkins

Mmmm, baby bat burritos.


----------



## Daylight

5am. Wish I could sleep.


----------



## Fruitcake

AceEmoKid said:


> Whether or not it is foolish means nothing. Why is marijuana illegal? I guess I am just simply frustrated with the way the world works. But that's enough to make me want to kill myself. Why live on in a world that I don't fit in?


You do fit in even if it's not with the majority. Fitting in doesn't have to be about being like a majority or even like many people. You can find people who are more similar to you in the future and feel belonging or acceptance with them if that is what you want. They might be a minority but they exist and they probably would appreciate your existence a lot more than society appreciates the existence of more people who fit in with the majority.

If it's more about being able to live the life you want, you might have to make changes because of bs like that caused by the differences between your and society's views. Most people do have to make allowances for things to get by in societies where their views don't match the majority. But that doesn't mean that there is no point in living. You can do certain things to change your circumstances so that they're closer to what you want in future, too.

Are there other reasons you don't want to live? And other reasons that you do?

I think there are a lot of reasons for you to live. I hope that you feel like you have a lot of reasons to live when you're not this low. You seem to notice too many fascinating things to ever not care to live. I can think of the reasons I'd want you to live but I don't know how you feel about living in general so I can't know reasons you might want to at least some of the time... It's difficult to help without knowing the nature of your depression or your specific opinions on some of these things but I'll respond if you want to and you can pm me to talk properly if you want to.

Overdosing on pills especially often won't end your life but will make it worse. You can learn to cope and get help in many ways, though it may not seem like anything will work. There are things that are likely to work and life may seem unbearable sometimes but it doesn't always have to be.

I think you're so, so wonderful, just so you know. That may be somewhat harmful or unconstructive to say but that's what I think, and I think a lot of people think you're wonderful and a lot more would think you're wonderful if they knew you. I don't know if that matters to you but on the offchance that it does, I hope you realise that.

Sorry if any of this sounds patronising. I worry that people forget and lose sight of certain things when they're low so I just said what I think whether I think you've already thought of it or not.


----------



## lisbeth

AceEmoKid said:


> "Possible sanctions for first marijuana offenses may include,
> but are not limited to, disciplinary and/or housing probation,
> random drug testing, fines, educational programs, eviction,
> suspension, or dismissal from the University. Subsequent
> drug violations may result in dismissal from the University."
> 
> Great.
> 
> They searched my room last night at 2am. I don't know who reported me. Friend's pipe confiscated, along with roughly a gram of weed and a couple empty bottles from previous purchases. 3 resident advisors present to explain the situation to me while two public safety officers rummaged through my drawers, fridge, etc. I hope no one in the hallway heard the debriefing situation. Luckily no one opened their doors to leave the building when the officers were performing a little "show and tell" with my drug paraphernalia. Haha, least they didn't find my ghetto *** gatorade bong. And they didn't look to find the ashed, dank-reeking Altoids can right next to my lighter (which was confiscated for some reason, even though it technically isn't specific to smoking marijuana)....or perhaps they didn't care.
> 
> I got the sense they felt bad for me. After all, I'm pathetic. I'm some nerdy social reject with an undeveloped emotional intelligence. I have My Little Pony merchandise and posters all over my room. I have tons of my prescription medication lining my desk, including my sertraline. They see me and think, god, this kid is pathetic. Depressed and obviously socially retarded...It _is_ protocol, though. My knee was shaking uncontrollably as I leaned against the wall in my pajamas and askew cap -- a side effect I commonly experience with marijuana only exacerbated by shock and anxiety.
> 
> Judicial hearing in maybe a week or so. I'll be notified via email. I'm hoping I won't be forced to stay over winter break for it. And even more so, I hope there is no parental notification.
> 
> Right after they left, I just went into my bed and slept. My hot mug of tea grew cold, the tea bag inside soggy by morning...or should I say, 4pm, when I woke up. I stifled my cries in bedsheets, wondering if my mum would commit suicide if she found out. That accidental text I got from her a week or so ago already put me on edge. This would just be the tipping point.
> 
> I know I'm a failure and I should just kill myself. Really, it's no big deal if I left.
> I thought about jumping off the cliff conveniently right outside my window, but there's a damned fence around it about 50 feet down. Not enough damage for a quick kill.
> Maybe a car, but I don't own one and I don't want to make someone else in the driver's seat feel guilty.
> I don't know how I could kill myself practically. Overdosing on pills could fail horribly. And I don't want to leave my film group stranded when our final project is due this monday. I have to wait until there's the least damage to other people in my life. Maybe after this semester. No, that's too late. I would feel too guilty after spending christmas vacation with my family. I'd feel I'd miss them too much. Would make them suffer in my absence. Maybe after monday. They'll have not seen me long enough that the news wouldn't hit as hard. Maybe they won't even remember me as well. Is that stupid?
> 
> I want to die. I'm going to eat all my pills and see what happens.


Please don't hurt yourself. Keep safe.

You posted this a few hours ago. Are you OK? Please, please ring somebody before you do anything. Talk to somebody. Call the emergency number. Don't take an overdose or do anything to hurt yourself.

No matter how long it is since you last saw your family, or whatever problems your family has, *this would break their hearts and they would never get over it.* Please don't make them go through the pain of losing you. It would be terrible if you left. It would affect so many people. The people you know at university, your neighbours at home, everybody - even people who don't really occur to you would be so shaken up by it. People on the other side of the world who you only know on this website would miss you.

You're really important and you're only 19 and you'll be missing out on far too much if you go. Please don't. Write back to us so that we know that you're still here.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm thinking about how stupid and annoying google drive is. It doesn't give you a direct link to download your files(but there are some tricks for that).
But most importantly it's mobile site sucks big time. You can't download the file, because there is a bar on top of the preview page that has the download button on it. But this bar hides after a few seconds and you have to hover your mouse on top of the page for it to appear again. And guess what? 
MY PHONE HAS NO ****IN MOUSE!

Just how on the earth, the biggest IT company on this planet does not realize this simple fact?!
Sorry for you Google. I'm going to use DropBox from now. You disappointed me with Gmail once, and now with Drive. Not to mention that you made a mess of YouTube and now i can't even go back a few seconds in a video without it starting to load again. And i'm seriously considering switching to bing or duckduckgo as my search engine.


----------



## dandynamo

I'm wondering how people make friends online.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


> "Possible sanctions for first marijuana offenses may include,
> but are not limited to, disciplinary and/or housing probation,
> random drug testing, fines, educational programs, eviction,
> suspension, or dismissal from the University. Subsequent
> drug violations may result in dismissal from the University."
> 
> Great.
> 
> They searched my room last night at 2am. I don't know who reported me. Friend's pipe confiscated, along with roughly a gram of weed and a couple empty bottles from previous purchases. 3 resident advisors present to explain the situation to me while two public safety officers rummaged through my drawers, fridge, etc. I hope no one in the hallway heard the debriefing situation. Luckily no one opened their doors to leave the building when the officers were performing a little "show and tell" with my drug paraphernalia. Haha, least they didn't find my ghetto *** gatorade bong. And they didn't look to find the ashed, dank-reeking Altoids can right next to my lighter (which was confiscated for some reason, even though it technically isn't specific to smoking marijuana)....or perhaps they didn't care.
> 
> I got the sense they felt bad for me. After all, I'm pathetic. I'm some nerdy social reject with an undeveloped emotional intelligence. I have My Little Pony merchandise and posters all over my room. I have tons of my prescription medication lining my desk, including my sertraline. They see me and think, god, this kid is pathetic. Depressed and obviously socially retarded...It _is_ protocol, though. My knee was shaking uncontrollably as I leaned against the wall in my pajamas and askew cap -- a side effect I commonly experience with marijuana only exacerbated by shock and anxiety.
> 
> Judicial hearing in maybe a week or so. I'll be notified via email. I'm hoping I won't be forced to stay over winter break for it. And even more so, I hope there is no parental notification.
> 
> Right after they left, I just went into my bed and slept. My hot mug of tea grew cold, the tea bag inside soggy by morning...or should I say, 4pm, when I woke up. I stifled my cries in bedsheets, wondering if my mum would commit suicide if she found out. That accidental text I got from her a week or so ago already put me on edge. This would just be the tipping point.
> 
> I know I'm a failure and I should just kill myself. Really, it's no big deal if I left.
> I thought about jumping off the cliff conveniently right outside my window, but there's a damned fence around it about 50 feet down. Not enough damage for a quick kill.
> Maybe a car, but I don't own one and I don't want to make someone else in the driver's seat feel guilty.
> I don't know how I could kill myself practically. Overdosing on pills could fail horribly. And I don't want to leave my film group stranded when our final project is due this monday. I have to wait until there's the least damage to other people in my life. Maybe after this semester. No, that's too late. I would feel too guilty after spending christmas vacation with my family. I'd feel I'd miss them too much. Would make them suffer in my absence. Maybe after monday. They'll have not seen me long enough that the news wouldn't hit as hard. Maybe they won't even remember me as well. Is that stupid?
> 
> I want to die. I'm going to eat all my pills and see what happens.


As others have said, please, please don't hurt/kill yourself. I know I'm just some stranger from the other side of the planet, but I don't want to see you gone. I care. If you find yourself about to swallow a heap of pills, back away. Put them down. Don't look at them. Call somebody; anybody. Spare your family/anybody else in your life of the forever broken hearts that will occur if you go through with offing yourself.

If you plan to do anything, *delay* the plans.

I'm so sorry that is happening to you. It's an incredibly tough situation to be in.

Take care.


----------



## peacelizard

When will I get my head out of my *** and straighten out my life?


----------



## peacelizard

crimeclub said:


> I've been drinking and texting a lot lately, as well as getting on here and posting, it gets pretty damn embarrassing sometimes. Ever called an ex while drunk off your ***, it's the worst. Though the one upside is there's no lasting evidence unlike a text.


Well, that's only if you're sober enough to remember. Haha. The few times in my life that I've done it I've been blackout drunk, so take that nonexistent embarrassment and shame!


----------



## shelbster18

Can humans have sex with insects?


----------



## brothersport

This assignment is going undone. I haven't even opened microsoft word yet.


----------



## derpresion

probably offline said:


> I need cat advice:
> 
> My cat has been throwing up every day for a few days. At first I thought it was because I've gotten new flowers, even though I tried to get them out of her sight a bit(she likes eating flowers). I thought that because she threw up hairballs at first. This has happend before. No biggie. But today she threw up right after eating, 4 times in a row(with no hairball). That has never happened before. She never pukes after eating, at all.
> 
> I'm wondering: How long are you supposed to wait until you deem puking reason enough to visit a veterinary? I removed the flowers completely, just now, and I'm hoping that will help. Maybe I should wait and see if it does before doing anything?
> 
> (To make matters worse, I really can't afford to visit a vet. ****. And if something really is wrong with her I'll die. Really, I'll die)


BRING TO DOC ASAP. NOT WELL. IT NEEDS INJECTIONS AND IF U CAN AFFORD ANALYSIS. THIS IS NOT GOOD. FEW DAYS IS ALOT ALREADY. try asking for borow money (loan?) in worst case bt u gota bring it to doc

i had similar thing with my kity bt it had worse case, it survived though. if it stops eating for like day or 2 its very dangerous sign!


----------



## AussiePea

Note to self: your sense of humour does not come across well whatsoever to non native speakers..... Hawkward. This girl now genuinely believes I'm a cross dresser.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I love Krautrock.


Also, this apple is delicious.


----------



## cosmicslop

once again i feel like i have not listened to enough 2014 releases to make a decent year-end list.


----------



## shelbster18

I want more clothes. :3


----------



## Neo1234

Boo


----------



## Fairykins

I really want a calzone. I wish somebody would bring me a calzone.


----------



## Citrine

What should I do what should I doooo :afr. I don't want to be a flake this time.


----------



## SD92

I wonder how my "What do you think the age limit for Drinking Alcohol should be?" thread is getting on in the Voting Booth. I'll just check.


----------



## love is like a dream

tea111red said:


> I wish I'd get the things that I want.


i hope you get whatever you wish/want in your life  , because i believe you deserve it :}. so real, straightforward and honest ( for me this is the biggest turn on in a human being, maybe because i lack them). again, i hope i didn't make you regret being nice to me cuz i know myself, i mean usually i am not aware/have no control over my douchebagity. and i am really sorry because i deleted the posts of our conversations. you can delete them too if you want to , i know you don't like the fact that you reached 4000 posts.  ;D


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> i hope you get whatever you wish/want in your life :}
> 
> btw there was a quote alert u quoted me but when i went back to the thread i found no thing, u deleted it. so i am a bit curious about that post, i mean was it offense? bad words? were they they bad words? lol. i actually saw the post before u delete it but u deleted it before i reply ,anyway, i hope u r good and doing great =)


Thanks.  I'm...hanging in there. Hope you are well or hanging in there, too. 

No, it was nothing bad. I just felt like getting rid of posts. Hope you understand.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It's been 5 days without a message. I'm lonely and miss my crush, but I assume that she doesn't miss me. After all, she has a social life; I don't. Sigh. What a hopeless feeling. I think about her non-stop. Everytime I see any Facebook status or picture with her w/ friends/boyfriend or whatever, my heart breaks a little.

I'm insignificant. Just a socially incompetent bother who is taken pity on. I kind of wish that I could talk to people irl about my problems, but I've experienced the effect that negativity and low self esteem actually has on the victim's peers. They're contagious feelings. I don't really want to spread my sadness to other people.

I have a fantasy that my crush leaks all of her emotions on to me; cries into my shoulder, while I comfort her with my actually fairly decent (I think so, anyway) comforting skills. It's the kind of thing that makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside.

I check my phone many times daily, only to find the usual 9GAG notification, reminding me that my post now has 28000+ upvotes or whatever. I'm always disappointed to not see the FB Messenger notification I always want to see. I turned on my phone a few minutes ago. I saw the FB messenger notification, and I got excited.

Turns out it was my mum. Just my mum sending me yet another pointless sticker. My mood changed from excited/nervous to eye-rolling in about one second.

Yes, I'm fully aware that I could easily just message her. The problem with that is.. I've done that about four - five times in a row now. If she doesn't message me first, that tells me that she doesn't care to talk to me. I'm not at all surprised though, after all, I am inferior trash who is an absolute bore to talk to.

I really want to tell my crush that I'm suicidal, but I feel like I shouldn't. Plus, for the next 7 weeks or so, I'm not going to get a chance to do it in person anyway. That's the biggest (only) drawback to being on school holidays. I'm even more lonely. Who knows what she'd say, anyway. I haven't had the best experiences with telling people in the past. Especially after my school counsellor betrayed me by revealing my secret to my mother, and in turn, my entire family.

I know my crush has gone through similar experiences to me. She'd be understanding, I think. I guess I just don't want to lay my pile of problems onto her. She's said in the past that she'd always be there for me.

I fear being unable to return that. Anxiety stops me.

You know what I *really* want? I want to cry into my crush's shoulder. I want her to understand, tell me that everything will be okay.

I want her to love me.

She loves somebody else. I'm socially awkward trash that just can't compare.

I should just kill myself and be done with it. I can't find the blade I planned to use to cut myself. I almost feel like somebody has stolen it out of my knowledge. Nobody irl apart from my psychologist and school counsellor knows that I want to self harm though; and they don't and never did have access to my pencil case.

Hopefully it'll turn up and I can draw some blood from my veins.

I have no method to actually kill myself though. I can't find a method that I feel any sense of comfort in using. Maybe it's my natural will to survive that is going against me.

It's a battle of natural survival instinct vs. emotional pain.

Which one will win?


----------



## probably offline

Having a kinda-crush on someone I don't find physically attractive. It's confusing. Like, he becomes way more attractive because of his personality, and exudes cuteness with his facial expressions, and such, but objectivily speaking I don't find him attractive(except parts of his face). 

I'm going with it, though. It's just an unusual situation. My ex wasn't really "my type" either, though, but I still found him physically attractive right of the bat. It's interesing though how looks matter sooooo much less when you fall for someone. People often think that I'm full of **** when I say "when you fall for someone it doesn't really matter", but I'm really not. It has happend to me several times. If you have a good personality - show it. It will pay off.


----------



## AussiePea

probably offline said:


> Having a kinda-crush on someone I don't find physically attractive. It's confusing. Like, he becomes way more attractive because of his personality, and exudes cuteness with his facial expressions, and such, but objectivily speaking I don't find him attractive(except parts of his face).
> 
> I'm going with it, though. It's just an unusual situation. My ex wasn't really "my type" either, though, but I still found him physically attractive right of the bat. It's interesing though how looks matter sooooo much less when you fall for someone. People often think that I'm full of **** when I say "when you fall for someone it doesn't really matter", but I'm really not. It has happend to me several times. If you have a good personality - show it. It will pay off.


I've always felt that there is this unexplainable "thing" when you just click with someone, where all your believed pre-requisites kind of fall to the wayside and it's impossible to put your finger on why. I find it pretty exciting actually because you can meet someone who doesn't ring any bells initially but quite quickly it can grow into something pretty big and often catch you by surprise.


----------



## probably offline

AussiePea said:


> I've always felt that there is this unexplainable "thing" when you just click with someone, where all your believed pre-requisites kind of fall to the wayside and it's impossible to put your finger on why. I find it pretty exciting actually because you can meet someone who doesn't ring any bells initially but quite quickly it can grow into something pretty big and often catch you by surprise.


Yeah! I live for that... thing(both for friendships and intimate relations). And he really doesn't remind me of someone I've had an interest in _before_. There's that lovely little surprise. I just feel completely comfortable talking to him. Completely. That means a lot to me.


----------



## SD92

It's going dark.


----------



## peacelizard

Don't want to bowl in my bowling league tonight. Definitely due to anxiety which is kinda stupid and frustrating cause I've been doing it a while and not felt anxious sometimes. Know I should go though. Just don't want to take a damn klonopin


----------



## BackToThePast

I still don't know whether it would have been a good idea to take her up on that offer for buying me lunch. I don't know what it would have led to, me being socially incompetent and all. Did I really decline because I was running on 3 hours of sleep, or because I'm really that avoidant of a person?

I guess I'll never know.


----------



## mirahana

Beside worrying about the future..i got headache for staring the phone screen too long..and im going to spent my time in the dark for 2hr before i fall asleep..


----------



## cosmicslop

There's a song on piano I play every month so I don't forget it. But guess what: I forgot a lot of it for not playing it for two months. I hate reading music. I hate it. edit: Never mind. I remember most of it now that my brain farts are gone after waking up from a nap. kind of want to learn Nat King Cole's Autumn Leaves and The Christmas Song now.


----------



## AussiePea

Finally the "Roid up Bro’s muscle culture" is being hammered in the media for the pathetic joke that it is after yet another large scale fight between these gorillas at a music festival here. Sadly their personalities are such that they will take this heat as a jealous attack on their perfection.


----------



## outsider22

I'm thinking that I'm reading some interesting going posts...but before that all I could think about was how much I hate life.


----------



## VictimEternal

I'm thinking of getting water cooling for my cpu , only i don't know if my case can fit the cooler


----------



## crimeclub

I'm such a ****ing letdown... I'm the letdown of my family, I'm not an over-achiever, Im not a forward-thinker, I'm not the popular jock, I'm not the alpha male, I don't do ****ing everything society thinks I should exactly when I should. Yes I'm single, yes I'm still in school. How am I still single? Because **** you, because I was delt a ****ty hand of cards at birth, SAD and GAD, I can't ****ing help it. ****!


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> I'm such a ****ing letdown... I'm the letdown of my family, I'm not an over-achiever, Im not a forward-thinker, I'm not the popular jock, I'm not the alpha male, I don't do ****ing everything society thinks I should exactly when I should. Yes I'm single, yes I'm still in school. How am I still single? Because **** you, because I was delt a ****ty hand of cards at birth, SAD and GAD, I can't ****ing help it. ****!


Fawk people's needlessly lofty expectations! I get the same **** from certain members of my family too. It's deflating, demoralizing and ****ing infuriating.


----------



## jsmith92

crimeclub said:


> I'm such a ****ing letdown... I'm the letdown of my family, I'm not an over-achiever, Im not a forward-thinker, I'm not the popular jock, I'm not the alpha male, I don't do ****ing everything society thinks I should exactly when I should. Yes I'm single, yes I'm still in school. How am I still single? Because **** you, because I was delt a ****ty hand of cards at birth, SAD and GAD, I can't ****ing help it. ****!


I recently started the college process. Well it hasn't helped my depression let's just say. I don't know how I am going to get into college at this rate.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

VictimEternal said:


> I'm thinking of getting water cooling for my cpu , only i don't know if my case can fit the cooler


 I wouldn't bother unless you're really just interested in the bling factor. I've come to the conclusion that although I'm sure water cooling is perfectly effective at doing it's job, it's unnecessarily complicated for a cooling system (lots of stuff to go wrong), unnecessarily expensive (if you really want it to look good) and doesn't really seem to be substantially better than a good air cooling system. In terms of practicality, you can probably get a good air cooling system far cheaper and it'll probably be a lot cheaper and easier to replace parts when they go bad.


----------



## VictimEternal

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wouldn't bother unless you're really just interested in the bling factor. I've come to the conclusion that although I'm sure water cooling is perfectly effective at doing it's job, it's unnecessarily complicated for a cooling system (lots of stuff to go wrong), unnecessarily expensive (if you really want it to look good) and doesn't really seem to be substantially better than a good air cooling system. In terms of practicality, you can probably get a good air cooling system far cheaper and it'll probably be a lot cheaper and easier to replace parts when they go bad.


I know and thanks , but i'm not looking for those big water coolings , i'm looking specifically after this

this :










it's simpler and needs no maintenance , it's just that i don't know if the fan part fits on top of my case or if i need to change my case / chassis ;

i wanna get water cooling cause i couldn't affod to get a maximus motherboard and a K cpu , so now i'm looking to watercool to spice up my life

PS.
it's actually this:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

VictimEternal said:


> I know and thanks , but i'm not looking for those big water coolings , i'm looking specifically after this
> 
> this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's simpler and needs no maintenance , it's just that i don't know if the fan part fits on top of my case or if i need to change my case / chassis ;


 I thought about that too for a while but those are kinda pricy for what they are and you can get something like a pretty decent Noctua air cooler for about the same price.

The Corsair water cooler still has fans and you still have to blow the dust out of them periodically to keep them working right.


----------



## VictimEternal

WillYouStopDave said:


> I thought about that too for a while but those are kinda pricy for what they are and you can get something like a pretty decent Noctua air cooler for about the same price.
> 
> The Corsair water cooler still has fans and you still have to blow the dust out of them periodically to keep them working right.


But i don't know how to properly overclock ! it's just that my mainboard gives me three choices whether i have a box cooler , a tower cooler (the ones you suggest ) , or a water cooler ; and then based on that it overclocks the cpu ! and then shuts downs and restarts

so i'm wondering if the top part of my chassis is designed for such liquid coolers or not ? i'll probably have to phone them , but still if i knew overclocking i would go for the air cooler like you suggest mate


----------



## Ladysoul

Thedood said:


> Fawk people's needlessly lofty expectations! I get the same **** from certain members of my family too. It's deflating, demoralizing and ****ing infuriating.


Hell to the yeah.


----------



## dreamloss

I should be doing homework right now, why am I still mindlessly browsing SAS forums?


----------



## Ladysoul

I dont want to dust anymore its so annoying.. You wipe the dust 1 to 2 seconds later, that surface has dust all over it.. again. & Dust spray leaves white marks. :eyes 
I just adore dust my favourite thing ever dust dust dust dust dust dust dust. 

Edit: Feeling a lil bad about not replying to my pms.. I just dont have that capability right now. To write anything other then concurring that I am miserable. -_- mysery every now and then i get a little bit mrgnjgn to the beat of skungoinrgn.. turn around.. right around everynow and then i get a OHhh and i leave you now tonight, and i leave you now forever. :eyes


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> I'm such a ****ing letdown... I'm the letdown of my family, I'm not an over-achiever, Im not a forward-thinker, I'm not the popular jock, I'm not the alpha male, I don't do ****ing everything society thinks I should exactly when I should. Yes I'm single, yes I'm still in school. How am I still single? Because **** you, because I was delt a ****ty hand of cards at birth, SAD and GAD, I can't ****ing help it. ****!


Fwiw...I think you rock.


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> Fawk people's needlessly lofty expectations! I get the same **** from certain members of my family too. It's deflating, demoralizing and ****ing infuriating.





jsmith92 said:


> I recently started the college process. Well it hasn't helped my depression let's just say. I don't know how I am going to get into college at this rate.





KyleInSTL said:


> Fwiw...I think you rock.


Thanks guys, it means a lot. And wow I was upset last night haha must mean a large family gathering is coming up.

Kyle I forgot to answer your question, I'm going to Topeka, know anything about it or the area? I tell people Kansas and I always get the "Really? Why Kansas??" type remark so something tells me I'm not quite in for a bundle of fun lol.


----------



## Anxietype

R.I.P Piratebay


----------



## peacelizard

Anxietype said:


> R.I.P Piratebay


Think it's a little premature right now. They've been raided before and it took some time but they were back up again


----------



## shykid

Anxietype said:


> R.I.P Piratebay


You are a bit overreacting fellow pirate..


----------



## BAH

Outdoors..We meet again..


----------



## AceEmoKid

Glass-Shards said:


> [...]





lisbeth said:


> [...]





Fruitcake said:


> [...]


I'm very sorry if I worried you all. I am okay. I did not eat any pills. Mainly I just feel ****. I recently met with the dormitory room director though, and she eased my concerns about the marijuana documentation. I also talked to a fellow classmate who has been written up before on similar charges. There should be few consequences, perhaps virtually none considering I was compliant and it was my first offense. I am still crossing my fingers about the parental notification possibility.

You all offered very nice advice and support, so thank you. Fruitcake, there are certain small things and hopes I have that I like and look forward with, but sometimes the stress and sadness overwhelms my arsenal of coping strategies in the moment. I am very impulsive.

I'm sorry for worrying anyone. You are all amazing people.


----------



## lisbeth

AceEmoKid said:


> I'm very sorry if I worried you all. I am okay. I did not eat any pills. Mainly I just feel ****. I recently met with the dormitory room director though, and she eased my concerns about the marijuana documentation. I also talked to a fellow classmate who has been written up before on similar charges. There should be few consequences, perhaps virtually none considering I was compliant and it was my first offense. I am still crossing my fingers about the parental notification possibility.
> 
> You all offered very nice advice and support, so thank you. Fruitcake, there are certain small things and hopes I have that I like and look forward with, but sometimes the stress and sadness overwhelms my arsenal of coping strategies in the moment. I am very impulsive.
> 
> I'm sorry for worrying anyone. You are all amazing people.


I'm so glad to hear you're all right, I can't say. I was so worried about you.


----------



## AceEmoKid

lisbeth said:


> I'm so glad to hear you're all right, I can't say. I was so worried about you.


Again, I'm really sorry. I wish I could take that post back. :/ I didn't think it would affect anyone.


----------



## Akvile

What's the weather like in Aberdeen.


----------



## moloko

Ah facebook... Depressing as ever.


----------



## lisbeth

AceEmoKid said:


> Again, I'm really sorry. I wish I could take that post back. :/ I didn't think it would affect anyone.


Don't be sorry, Ace!! Why be sorry? You have nothing to apologise for. You shouldn't apologise for worrying anyone. You didn't 'worry us', we were worried about you. I'm just so glad that you're okay.

If you were feeling that way, it's so much better to tell somebody, even if it's just strangers online, than to carry that burden totally alone. Keeping yourself safe is the most important thing, above anything else. I hope you don't ever have to feel like that again, but if you ever do I hope you'll call someone and talk to somebody, whether somebody you know or the Samaritans. It's awful to have to go through that alone. I hope everything goes really well for you and things work out better than okay.


----------



## probably offline

I've always wondered


----------



## AussiePea

probably offline said:


> I've always wondered


Thanks, there goes 30 mins of my day. Why are you so fascinating, production engineering?

Ice Cream Sandwich:










Toothbrush:










Rope:










Chicken Wire:










Pretzel:










Noodles:










Pencils being sharpened:


----------



## Melodic

^ that's cool.

I think the way we are headed is kind of silly and elitist. Back in my brothers day, he didn't get a job nor do any leadership or co curricular activities in university and easily landed a job upon graduation, whereas in my day, I am constantly guilt tripped into trying to find more horrible things to put on my CV when I don't want to. It really sucks with SA and laziness engrained in my personality to have to feel this way. At this rate there is going to be a gattaca-type situation where people are just so amazingly elitist that they're going to genetically predetermine their offspring and terminate all others. I've had so many years of feeling like I'm not doing enough, I guess I should just stop caring because there's nothing I can do to change the fact this is who I am and I shouldn't need to feel guilty when I have done enough to be good enough.


----------



## shelbster18

Went to Waffle House awhile ago. It was good. I literally haven't been there since the day I graduated HS.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Holy crap! It's almost evening and it feels like I just got up. I got up about 6.5 hours ago.

HUH????


----------



## Woodydreads

Gogol bordello, Gogol bordello, Gogol bordello  going to a gig tonight. Hoping my anxiety keeps to itself.


----------



## truenorth

Woodydreads said:


> Gogol bordello, Gogol bordello, Gogol bordello  going to a gig tonight. Hoping my anxiety keeps to itself.


"Start Wearing Purple" is stuck in my head just reading that! Hope you have a really great time and the excitement outweighs any anxiety. Just remember all eyes and focus will be on the main stage.


----------



## Woodydreads

It should be awesome  I've seen them before and it was one of the best gigs I've been to! 
Not looking forward to work the next day though.. As I will have been up well over 24hrs


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It feels like people are forever locked away from me, eliminating my chances for interpersonal relationships. Groups are closed. I'm unable to enter anybody's lives.

I don't fit in, and I'm still 100% convinced that I never will. This is why I'm suicidal.

Why did I have to become socially incompetent? Why did I have to end up with all these problems? Everything seems impossible, but I'm too stupid and dead inside to bother myself with trying to fix it all.

I've been feeling an urge to cry every day lately. Tears rarely escape my eye sockets though. I wish they did. Crying gives me a small sense of relief that I find difficult to describe. Distressing thoughts fill me with a sense of frustration that I want to take out on myself...

...by hurting myself.

I'm a balloon. I just fill up with distressing thoughts and a devastating sense of hopelessness, and I eventually burst in a frustration and depression fuelled frenzy of self harm, crying, screaming, and suicidal urges.

My psychologist told me that if I keep at the negative thinking, the self loathing, telling myself that I'll never get better, then nothing will change. That means I need to change my mode of thinking, but I don't know how. It's more distressing to think that thinking of myself in a positive manner is impossible. There's a sense of... comfort...? in referring to myself as "socially retarded trash". It could just be that the words sound satisfying when put together, I'm not sure.

My psychologist gave me his number to call if I became seriously suicidal. I'm thinking I'll eventually need to use the number, but I'm scared.

I'm scared of myself too. I want the pain to stop. The suicidal thoughts are unbearable. My thirst for my own blood is scary. The urges to inflict pain on myself. I need help. 

I want to cry, but I can't. I rarely can. Self harm forces the tears out though. I want to feel real again. I want to feel loved. I want my crush to love me, but they never will.

Where is my blade. I'm done.


----------



## TenYears

Today holds so much promise...there are bridges to burn, hopes and dreams to shatter, people out there to disappoint. Don't know if I have it in me to do this anymore. I just want to crawl back under the covers, but no, I need to get my pathetic *** up and moving soon. I'm going to fall flat on my face. But hey, at least failure is something I've become strangely familiar with, for...idk, my entire life, and at least I know what to expect, the final outcome is already here or may as well be. I am so not looking forward to today and the rest of this week, and the next, and the next, and...


----------



## BillDauterive

So tired of being tired. I always feel drained physically, almost always feel like taking a nap. What can I do to gain more energy? Yawn....seriously.....

And also can't believe how old I am getting, already in my late 20s, my god...... and so many things I haven't done. Already my B-Day is coming up in just 6 months.


----------



## moloko

It's really difficult to stay away from some discussions on SAS sometimes. Fear of coming across as a dick helps though.



BillDauterive said:


> So tired of being tired. I always feel drained physically, almost always feel like taking a nap. What can I do to gain more energy? Yawn....seriously.....
> 
> And also can't believe how old I am getting, already in my late 20s, my god...... and so many things I haven't done. Already my B-Day is coming up in just 6 months.


It's good to see you post again BillDauterive. You got me scared for some time.


----------



## shelbster18

Apparently, I need to exercise so I don't die from a heart attack in my thirties. Well, at least I'm being forced into doing it.


----------



## BackToThePast

I cannot write a paper for my life, specifically about a topic I have no vested interest in. It feels too forced. I can just picture the essay grader cringing and giving me a sympathetic grade. Yeah, that'll do it.


----------



## catcharay

This hopefully will be my future dog <3


----------



## blue2

That I'm drunk and why don't I die already plenty of good people die and nobody notice's


----------



## AussiePea

catcharay said:


> This hopefully will be my future dog <3


Rescue dog?


----------



## Just Lurking

Why do so many people here reference parties as something they're missing out on in life?

_"most people my age are out partying"_

Are they? And are you really into the party scene? Really? What exactly is "partying", anyway?


----------



## AussiePea

Just Lurking said:


> Why do so many people here reference parties as something they're missing out on in life?
> 
> _"most people my age are out partying"_
> 
> Are they? And are you really into the party scene? Really? What exactly is "partying", anyway?


I daresay it's more about the social aspects, the friendships, the laughs and enjoyment people associate with them which they desire as opposed to sitting alone in your room all weekend.


----------



## catcharay

catcharay said:


> This hopefully will be my future dog <3





AussiePea said:


> Rescue dog?


He is..his name is chance and i hopefully will get the chance to adopt him very soon. Sorry pun intended lol sunday ill get to visit him. We've only seen him online but my bf and i plan on seeing him on sunday..see how his personality is..but he looks really cute and his size is not too big and not too small..just perfect! Its about time i get a furry friend


----------



## Bawsome

I need to go out and buy some cereal, i know once im up and moving it wont be so bad but i really just want to stay on here and look at more stuff!


----------



## AussiePea

catcharay said:


> He is..his name is chance and i hopefully will get the chance to adopt him very soon. Sorry pun intended lol sunday ill get to visit him. We've only seen him online but my bf and i plan on seeing him on sunday..see how his personality is..but he looks really cute and his size is not too big and not too small..just perfect! Its about time i get a furry friend


That's great! We take in foster dogs at home and care for them until they find homes. More often than not they are amazing pets.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What the hell did I eat?


----------



## diamondheart89

Be prepared to die of cute

Husky + Pomeranian =










I want all of them in the entire world, now.


----------



## Woodydreads

Just because I have long hair does not mean you can grab my head at a gig and force me to headbang...
Granted, the severe neck pain I am suffering today is partially my own fault but they really didn't help!


----------



## Elad

catcharay said:


> This hopefully will be my future dog <3


do you guys still have...b .. something beginning with b which i cant remember?

grats though i'm jealous


----------



## shelbster18

I was supposed to go clothes shopping yesterday since I got some early Christmas money but guess it won't happen until next weekend. I doubt I'm getting Christmas money from my mom. I did get twenty dollars total from selling some of my old clothes and stuff. My mom still has to mail me my money. That's the least I deserve. I never get to go out.


----------



## Batcat

By the time I will be able to grow a full beard, they will no longer be in fashion. Shower thought of the day.


----------



## TryingMara

Are you lying to me? It really sucks that I'm not even sure I can trust you. From now on, I'm going to think twice before I go out of my way.


----------



## JoeDoe87

The Equalizer is a entertaining movie


----------



## catcharay

AussiePea said:


> That's great! We take in foster dogs at home and care for them until they find homes. More often than not they are amazing pets.


That's actually really cool.. like a private pound but smaller so you get to hang around w sweet dogs more intimately. Dogs they really do lift your spirits and im not a lil surprised you foster them..tho your the first ive heard to do so They give lots of love and deserve just as much too


----------



## Cyzygy

Yes, I think I will help myself to some chocolaté


----------



## catcharay

Elad said:


> do you guys still have...b .. something beginning with b which i cant remember?
> 
> grats though i'm jealous


You memory is kind of good cos i cant recall your dogs name not even the first letter but i do remember you telling me. B for "bomber. Hes gone to heaven  the best smart loving dog.. so thats why we are adopting another after some years.. also because my cat does not love me :/


----------



## DNightingale

The more I think about all the situations surrounding my existence the more bizarre it all seems... If I were to reroll the dice and be born into another family in this same place, chances I would alread be dead; mental illness? that wouldn't have mattered, I would have been kicked out at age 18 (at best...) to fend off for myself, which would have almost certainly led me to die homeless under some bridge.

Yet here I am, alive, comfortable... Far too comfortable in fact. 

And now there seems to be a pretty good chance that I won't even actually be forced to work a single day of my life, that my life will be solved with almost no merit of my own. 

In a world where hundreds of millions are born unto inescapable poverty and despair here I am, the kid that seems to have been born broken yet everything seems to have always worked out for him somehow with no actual effort of his own. 

I don't know whether that is happy or tragic... After all, life and the world are nothing but a random series of occurrences, no one really deserves what happens to them. 

Still, the irony of so much being given to someone that by his own nature can't really enjoy it fully is... Interesting, to say the least.


----------



## brothersport

I miss my dogs.
I need alcohol.
Im tired, but can't sleep.


----------



## peachypeach

Kate Middleton is a retard.


----------



## jsmith92

peachypeach said:


> Kate Middleton is a retard.


She's a pretty good looking person nevertheless


----------



## peachypeach

jsmith92 said:


> She's a pretty good looking person nevertheless


haha yeah she is, doesn't dismiss what i feel about celebs, and her being in the spotlight, made me want to say that. i don't care if someone disagrees...


----------



## jsmith92

peachypeach said:


> haha yeah she is, doesn't dismiss what i feel about celebs, and her being in the spotlight, made me want to say that. i don't care if someone disagrees...


She's not just good looking she's gorgeous now that I think about it. I think for her to be where she is she has to be pretty smart therefore not being a retard.


----------



## peachypeach

jsmith92 said:


> She's not just good looking she's gorgeous now that I think about it. I think for her to be where she is she has to be pretty smart therefore not being a retard.


i mean retard as in her choice of action, not how smart she is. she's damn smart, but i wouldn't say she's right. the rest of the world can thing she is, i don't care.


----------



## BackToThePast

Done with my last programming assignment of the semester. And now on to studying for finals!


----------



## Just Lurking

I'd like to see some "Where are they now?" updates for some past SAS users.

Gone without a word. 

Where are you? What are you doing these days? Where on the internet are you lurking?


----------



## Bawsome

Few slices of ginger, half a slice of lemon, one small teaspoon of honey, shtick it all in a cup and you have one sweet cup of lemon and ginger tea *shlurp*


----------



## shelbster18

I'm just going to have to learn not to give a ****.


----------



## Cooley Shy

I'm so damn single, it hurts. Smh


----------



## jsmith92

peachypeach said:


> i mean retard as in her choice of action, not how smart she is. she's damn smart, but i wouldn't say she's right. the rest of the world can thing she is, i don't care.


Rolling her eyes at the pig new york city worker was fine in my book.


----------



## peachypeach

karenw said:


> No comparison to Diana in my book, classic beauty blergh. Kates presence is nothing like how Diana came across etc, she appears to be compared to that. I defo would never call her a retard though as I like the Princes lots. I don't know how it's been proven she's a retard, pathetic remark to make.


i hate celeb appreciation, i wish the world was = don't mind me. I use words.

call it pathetic, doesn't mean i'm pathetic, maybe just a little extreme.


----------



## Vanderfee

I'm at the library, got about 14 minutes left before I hop off from the computer. Time limits are SO bogus. But anyway, I'm praying that I get hired over my one measly online application. Oh and Owl City is just the best. Listening to Dreams and Disasters. Music to my ears, so magical. <3


----------



## SuperSky

How are you gentlemen? All your base are belong to us. You are on the way to destruction!


----------



## shelbster18

I'm going to buy my mom a pocketbook and some jewelry or something for Christmas. Don't know what else to get her besides that or a book. I hope this proves to her that I love her.


----------



## AussiePea

An option to hide threads would be handy, there are only so many times I can roll my eyes at the same thread popping up again after being bumped.


----------



## peachypeach

people are Hypocrites, thats why i don't take this site seriously actually. just people on my friends list.

the rest r like um... cough idgaf mode all the time, 50% of posts on a thread r trolling, the other 25% is objection the other 25% is support. so i get 25 out of this.

people r hypocrites. Always EVERYDAY

if we all were each others pen pals we'd be set, but you can't tell others what is right for their false reality, you can't their mental is stubborn.

for ex., i was brutally honest about kate middleton but everyones gonna say shes just a sweetheart, they won't look thru Gods eyes, and see the world is broken and tainted, because that would be fruity and nutty and like one member said "cute". oh boy, am i going to enjoy having a job again. shessh... flakes, fakes, frauds, trolls, jerks, lies, masks. MASKS.

celebs r smh, lots of smh, because i see thru it, funny story my mind is wired this way, oh no one will ever know, better clear it out in the afterlife, i swear.

you wanna know whats retarded SAS, that this world won't see or listen. that i have been reading my own future, not knowing how and being able to LITERALLY astral projection my whole life naturally to some one who is .... and i have proof because this person left evidence for me. like wtf, no i'm not schizo like some psychologists diagnose the 1%. lmao my thread had like 100 views practically and you mean to say not one person is willing to understand because someone is wired differently. that's our world, a terrorists world, because really most ppl are borderline there if they actually looked at themselves. anyways done rant. i'm 1, (actually 1 more but he was nothing more than a mask, a lie) and in 7 billion it feels like just me apparently. i'll wait till 70 see what happens. besides 2 sons i already 100% know of. sometimes i do think God should've stripped away human rights.

your smart is not my smart, your nice is not my nice, your type of friendship is not my type except for 4 of u. The rest of you, whatever. and thanks to nice ones you know who you are. it's been a USEFUL time here. thanks for that part, but i can't stick on a site that opens your thread and doesn't even reply.
*
i'm not joining any other forums, i didn't come for bs, i came for friendship and i'm leaving disheartened. no one cares its sad. keep your lies, bye

strangest. letting u know. 1,783 good time to quit.*


----------



## jsmith92

peachypeach said:


> people are Hypocrites, thats why i don't take this site seriously actually. just people on my friends list.
> 
> the rest r like um... cough idgaf mode all the time, 50% of posts on a thread r trolling, the other 25% is objection the other 25% is support. so i get 25 out of this.
> 
> people r hypocrites. Always EVERYDAY
> 
> if we all were each others pen pals we'd be set, but you can't tell others what is right for their false reality, you can't their mental is stubborn.
> 
> for ex., i was brutally honest about kate middleton but everyones gonna say shes just a sweetheart, they won't look thru Gods eyes, and see the world is broken and tainted, because that would be fruity and nutty and like one member said "cute". oh boy, am i going to enjoy having a job again. shessh... flakes, fakes, frauds, trolls, jerks, lies, masks. MASKS.
> 
> celebs r smh, lots of smh, because i see thru it, funny story my mind is wired this way, oh no one will ever know, better clear it out in the afterlife, i swear.
> 
> you wanna know whats retarded SAS, that this world won't see or listen. that i have been reading my own future, not knowing how and being able to LITERALLY astral projection my whole life naturally to some one who is .... and i have proof because this person left evidence for me. like wtf, no i'm not schizo like some psychologists diagnose the 1%. lmao my thread had like 100 views practically and you mean to say not one person is willing to understand because someone is wired differently. that's our world, a terrorists world, because really most ppl are borderline there if they actually looked at themselves. anyways done rant. i'm 1, (actually 1 more but he was nothing more than a mask, a lie) and in 7 billion it feels like just me apparently. i'll wait till 70 see what happens. besides 2 sons i already 100% know of. sometimes i do think God should've stripped away human rights.
> 
> your smart is not my smart, your nice is not my nice, your type of friendship is not my type except for 4 of u. The rest of you, whatever. and thanks to nice ones you know who you are. it's been a USEFUL time here. thanks for that part, but i can't stick on a site that opens your thread and doesn't even reply.
> *
> i'm not joining any other forums, i didn't come for bs, i came for friendship and i'm leaving disheartened. no one cares its sad. keep your lies, bye
> 
> strangest. letting u know. 1,783 good time to quit.*


I still think she was fine to roll her eyes. Just because you are feeling bad doesn't mean you should take it out on others.


----------



## Bawsome

Being back on this site.. its actually making me feel more lonely!? I guess it make you feel that way but since you feel that you have nowhere else you keep trying to alleviate it by posting more and hence you are trapped like a wasp in jam jar! aaaaaaaaaaGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## BackToThePast

These invasive thoughts, I'm thinking about them for sure. Now now, brain, let's be civil about this. No? You want to splatter yourself all over the screen? I'm afraid I can't let that happen, brain. I'm going to have to put you to sleep.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i'm an emotional mess.


----------



## Elad

catcharay said:


> You memory is kind of good cos i cant recall your dogs name not even the first letter but i do remember you telling me. B for "bomber. Hes gone to heaven  the best smart loving dog.. so thats why we are adopting another after some years.. also because my cat does not love me :/


Ornum, the white wizard of golden retrievers and also in animal heaven now. RIP Bomber.

My memory is awful unless its about dogs or other animals, I should be a puppy criminal sketch-profiler-person.

*dreaming of jobs that dont exist*


----------



## Elad

_(double post idgaf fite me) _

So I got the magic bullet for my birthday and now I can do something I've wanted to do for years..

re enact this ad (drunk grandma included)






Seriously all the days/nights there was nothing on tv or anything good to drink and I saw this advert... my god those drinks look so damn good.

Now all I need to do is go out socialize and make some friends.

oh well a guy can dream.


----------



## 58318

^ My god those people need to be stopped before they breed.


----------



## cmed

Welp, I have health coverage now. Don't really need it, don't really want it, and it's going to cost me, but I guess I have no choice now do I? :blank


----------



## Batcat

Solitary grey cloud in the sky right now, reminds me of myself.


----------



## jsmith92

Bawsome said:


> Being back on this site.. its actually making me feel more lonely!? I guess it make you feel that way but since you feel that you have nowhere else you keep trying to alleviate it by posting more and hence you are trapped like a wasp in jam jar! aaaaaaaaaaGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!


Yup. This is my life in a nutshell. All I do for most of the day is post on this site. It is so pathetic. I have nowhere else though just like you said in your post so it doesn't matter. I'm starting to question why I was even born. During the school day I hardly talk to anyone which is probably why I have to post here. This is the only place that I feel like I can truly be myself without enduring the pain of other's judgment in person.


----------



## shelbster18

My bf wants to be a girl. His aunt told me and everyone else knew about it before me. He was supposed to tell me after Christmas so I have to pretend like I don't know. Don't know what to think but I respect his decision. I just don't think I could be with a guy turned girl. It makes me angry that even my sister knew before me and why I wasn't told this from the beginning. Maybe it could still work out. I can't hurt someone like that. He said he doesn't want to break up with me. I'm in a tough situation. I never would have guess he wanted to change his body but it's something I respect. I still can't believe everyone kept this a secret from me.


----------



## jsmith92

shelbster18 said:


> My bf wants to be a girl. His aunt told me and everyone else knew about it before me. He was supposed to tell me after Christmas so I have to pretend like I don't know. Don't know what to think but I respect his decision. I just don't think I could be with a guy turned girl. It makes me angry that even my sister knew before me and why I wasn't told this from the beginning. Maybe it could still work out. I can't hurt someone like that. He said he doesn't want to break up with me. I'm in a tough situation. I never would have guess he wanted to change his body but it's something I respect. I still can't believe everyone kept this a secret from me.


I would break up with a girl if she did that.


----------



## shelbster18

jsmith92 said:


> I would break up with a girl if she did that.


Well, I love him and respect his decision. We've been together for over six months now. Even if we do end up breaking up, I'll still be his friend.


----------



## Bawsome

jsmith92 said:


> Yup. This is my life in a nutshell. All I do for most of the day is post on this site. It is so pathetic. I have nowhere else though just like you said in your post so it doesn't matter. I'm starting to question why I was even born. During the school day I hardly talk to anyone which is probably why I have to post here. This is the only place that I feel like I can truly be myself without enduring the pain of other's judgment in person.


Id limit my time on here if i were you, once you find your self browsing for no reason, go find something else to do, start small, i think people **** up in changing a habit when they just go head first into the deep end, start small and work your way up, fill your free time with as many different things as you can.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

There are a few people being held hostage by possible terrorists (not ISIS) in Sydney right now. It's being broadcasted live right now. Apparently a couple of people were forced to hold an Islamic flag against their will. There's supposed to be about 20-30 people in the cafe where this is taking place.


----------



## jsmith92

Glass-Shards said:


> There are a few people being held hostage by ISIS people in Sydney right now. It's being broadcasted live right now. Apparently a couple of people were forced to hold an Islamic flag against their will.


Being forced to hold a flag isn't that bad compared to the other things terrorists do.


----------



## ksevile

I was thinking about how good and how bad (relatively) it might be if everyone in society was exactly the same, and thus we would have a ideologically-continuous and uniform society abandoning any potential shred of differentiation among them. It would be interesting, but only for a moment and not much more, and then it would quickly become troublesome... yes, troublesome indeed, I can vouch for that myself quite adamantly. Just a thought. I have those every once in a while, though they're largely extinguished consequent to my occasional rather regressive mental slowness and dissonance (happens to the best of us).

I was also thinking that there is something much more sublime, in my view, about the nature of introversion (as opposed to extroversion).


----------



## ShatteredGlass

jsmith92 said:


> Being forced to hold a flag isn't that bad compared to the other things terrorists do.


Oh well, you don't say.


----------



## laysiaj

I made delicious cookies today and have no one to share them with. Looks like I'll be getting fat for Christmas. Yay!


----------



## Owl-99

laysiaj said:


> I made delicious cookies today and have no one to share them with. Looks like I'll be getting fat for Christmas. Yay!


No worries I will share them with you. :b


----------



## Daylight

Wish I had someone to talk to. Winter every year makes me isolate myself from people.


----------



## jsmith92

Daylight said:


> Wish I had someone to talk to. Winter every year makes me isolate myself from people.


Same here man. Not being able to get out of bed and laying there all day is what I have done all weekend. I feel so pathetic and worthless.


----------



## laysiaj

Sequoia said:


> No worries I will share them with you. :b


Yay! I appreciate you.


----------



## Ladysoul

Whats going down in Sydney Cafe.. -_-
Hasnt been "ruled" as a terrosist attack yet Im assuming its mainly to not scare the public.... But they do have a Jihad flag on the window. :stu


----------



## catcharay

Elad said:


> Ornum, the white wizard of golden retrievers and also in animal heaven now. RIP Bomber.
> 
> My memory is awful unless its about dogs or other animals, I should be a puppy criminal sketch-profiler-person.
> 
> *dreaming of jobs that dont exist*


I do remember he's gone to heaven too  RIP Ornum <3 He was so cute and lovable looking. You would be a perfect pup profiler tho there is never such a thing as a 'criminal' pup ahah


----------



## slyfox

I should really get to work on stuff. Guess off I go


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm worried for my future. I'm not sure if I feel that my mental state is fit for the toughest years of my education. I know I'm intellectually capable; being able to learn pretty quickly for the most part, but I'm worried that I won't have adequate motivation to proficiently complete my studies to a high standard. A good thing is that I have subjects that I actually want to do next year. I'm mostly doing subjects that will help me in my career aspirations.

Depression and anxiety hold me back, though. Social phobia prevents me from asking questions to clear things up. During orientation week, I asked a grand total of one question in front on a class, and after asking it, I was red in the face, sweaty, and generally rather embarrassed; surrounded by lingering thoughts like "what were the other people thinking of me?"

I do need to do more of that though, I know. I don't want to sit there, confused when I just need to ask a question for further clarity.

I have to deal with the social side of school too. Social phobia certainly isn't leaving any time soon, and friends aren't going to magically appear. Inadequate social skills leave me in the dust, though. I can't talk to people properly, panic when random people (or even acquaintances) talk to me, and am borderline-constantly distant and egocentric.

People are intimidating. Groups are closed off from me. Social skills aren't up to par. Completely unable to fit in. Always anxious. Yep. This is my life.

I'm on school holidays right now, and it's been pretty much what I expected. They've just been the same monotonous affair. Be lonely, depressed, scroll though 9GAG, watch videos, listen to music, post crap on SAS and wonder when I will decide to die.

I realized today that I haven't been to the local shopping centre since like, September or October. That horrified me a little bit, to be honest. I could walk there. It's only a 15-30 minute walk, depending on walking speed, but I guess I don't want to be there alone. I'd be too anxious to properly function. I'd be afraid of having a panic attack. I have no money to buy anything, anyway.

I told myself I'd go for a job next year. My new years resolution this year was actually to get a job. Yeah, I failed. I didn't even end up trying. Afraid of job interviews and such. I'm going to really try next year though. Maybe having a job will make me feel better about myself. I worry about whether my social skills are up to scratch though.

Yeah, actually, scratch that. My social skills are fine. I'm just an anxious mess when around people. If I didn't have anxiety, I'd be perfectly normal in social situations. It wouldn't solve the problem of not fitting in, though. It makes me sad, too. I don't fit in with any nerdy people, sporty people, people in between, musical people, gamers, anybody. I'm just a complete and utter outsider with debilitating anxiety and depression which is partly caused by anxiety.

Fitting in is probably the biggest reason I think about suicide the way I do. I feel completely convinced that I never will. Even if I were anxiety-free, I still wouldn't fit in. I've met absolutely nobody who can cater to my specific mental and social needs. I'm not saying people need to literally cater to me, they just need to fit my social criteria, but nobody seems to. I don't even know what is actually on my social criteria. I guess I just go off of what I like and don't like about people. Maybe I need to start paying more attention to that kind of thing. It might help.

I'm still on the fence about eventually deciding to die. My mother assumes that my suicide threats were for attention, but they weren't. They are real, but I desperately don't want to scare my mother. If she found out, I hate to think what she'd do; possibly to herself. 

My psychologist asked me directly towards the end of my last session if I was going to kill myself. I felt like crying, but I was in a stable enough mood to hold back my emotions. I said that I wasn't sure. He gave me his phone number, and I now have it in my phone to call if I get to a state where I'm afraid of what I'm going to do to myself. 

I have easy access to the numbers of organizations that specialize in preventing the voluntary loss of lives. I'm afraid of what they'd say. I don't know what they'd do, and I'm pretty sure that I'd turn into an unstable mess over the phone. Maybe I'd be better off admitting myself to the psych ward or something. The problem is that I'm under 18.

All I can do these holidays is try to be content with the life that I'm not happy with, I suppose.


----------



## ksevile

I can concede I’m not the only one who finds introverted thinking to be simultaneously engrossing and fascinating, consummate with its tangentiality and inherent difficulty at pinpointing the exact essence of the thoughts entailed; however, in explicating the content thereof, much of the inherent subjectivity involved in selectively decoding these messages becomes actualized and apparent, and thus we are left with an infinite array of possible interpretations that are likely to suffice for the original thought in question. Some amount of frustration in this is in the very least understandable. I’m sure there’s many who would argue that thought ought to be less weighty and ultimately more streamlined and univocal (from there, distilling basic modules of thought based on their modularity would perhaps be a little more expedient, utilizing conceivably less expenditure and accomplishing much the same task as the lesser streamlined approach). Making things so much more direct though, I suppose, might leave out many of the lush intricacies that make this form of internalized rumination so endlessly engrossing and fascinating (and worthwhile). Often, the concrete embodiment in symbolic form (e.g. a word used to describe an epiphenomenon) proves insufficient to capture the exact essence of the thought as it appears in its purely psychogenic form (thus, it could be considered a noumenon as I've heard it termed, if I'm correct). 

Just a thought for the day about thinking. Meta-cognition, as I've heard it termed.


----------



## SofaKing

ksevile said:


> I can concede I'm not the only one who finds introverted thinking to be simultaneously engrossing and fascinating, consummate with its tangentiality and inherent difficulty at pinpointing the exact essence of the thoughts entailed; however, in explicating the content thereof, much of the inherent subjectivity involved in selectively decoding these messages becomes actualized and apparent, and thus we are left with an infinite array of possible interpretations that are likely to suffice for the original thought in question. Some amount of frustration in this is in the very least understandable. I'm sure there's many who would argue that thought ought to be less weighty and ultimately more streamlined and univocal (from there, distilling basic modules of thought based on their modularity would perhaps be a little more expedient, utilizing conceivably less expenditure and accomplishing much the same task as the lesser streamlined approach). Making things so much more direct though, I suppose, might leave out many of the lush intricacies that make this form of internalized rumination so endlessly engrossing and fascinating (and worthwhile). Often, the concrete embodiment in symbolic form (e.g. a word used to describe an epiphenomenon) proves insufficient to capture the exact essence of the thought as it appears in its purely psychogenic form (thus, it could be considered a noumenon as I've heard it termed, if I'm correct).
> 
> Just a thought for the day about thinking. Meta-cognition, as I've heard it termed.


Simultaneously cogent and incomprehensible.


----------



## ksevile

Yes, that. No one can ever reasonably deny that there is an inherently subjective (and thus, in large number of cases, a certain incomprehension consequent thereof) quality to all perceptions and sensations. It's much more multi-faceted to the degree that the experiential and the interpretative aspects become almost indistinguishable; I'm sure there's many who would argue that we are all capable of experiencing the same thoughts, sensations, and perceptions (and any other similarly defining product of the intellect/mind/nous), but the interpretation and dialogue emerging from these interpretations is largely subject to the same inherent subjectivity involved in perceiving (thinking) in the first place. It's a concept of quite multiplicity, and indeed taking manifold forms (as one person's explanation of their thought process is often viewed as largely "missing the point" or otherwise inconsequential or insufficient so as to satisfy another's liking. We all have different "modes" of thought, it could be argued, with a naturally varying number of constraints active and indeed experiences we cannot adequately put into words that make sense to the other party are often held in ridicule and disdain--or sometimes, put into words at all, such as what could be called "lexically transcendental" experiences). Of course, each term that is likely to arise is either too circumspect or not for one (or any other evaluative judgement one might pass).

It might never be too late to try though, given that my initial appraisal proved cogent in the eyes of a fellow poster. Notwithstanding the incomprehensibility of describing the thought process, it's my favorite thing to ponder sometimes (but not all of the time, as it proves too mentally taxing for either myself or the other person who might be tempted to tempt the fates and inquire into the exact nature of the thoughts in question). 

Of course, this is mere abstract cogitation going on. Moody, but nothing more than perhaps superficially profound for some. To each their own. Intellectualization is a worthwhile-- although not wholly practical all the time--endeavor for anyone willing to inquire for a while and perhaps engage the senses in more than their usual lack of drudgery; moreover, the sufficiently intellectualized for any sustained length of time can dispense with opinion those concepts most sublimely worthy of further consideration or conjecture. Of course, it could be argued we're all making it more complex than it actually is, but that's the same mentality that squelches any instance of curiosity, or anything of an inquisitive nature, which is one of the reasons (as the great Einstein has coined) we cannot solve problems by using the same kind of thinking we used when creating them (but of course, not all thought is engaged merely for problem solving purposes, although I'm sure there's many who would resort to it oft as the paramount faculty thinking facilitates). Surely, if the above holds any long-term weight I'm "looking too deep" into it, but nevertheless.

It's interesting to note that if any of us were to misspell a word at any point, it might render this simultaneously cogent yet incomprehensibly discursive showboat wholly trivial (if this is not already the case, which I'm nearly convinced might be--I'm not a pragmatist in the remotest sense of the word so I'll have less expectancy placed upon me for producing anything sublime or otherwise insightful).


----------



## JoeDoe87

How nervous I am for tommorrow. I keep ruminating about it. It wish it was already tomorrow so I could get it over with.


----------



## jsmith92

ksevile said:


> I can concede I'm not the only one who finds introverted thinking to be simultaneously engrossing and fascinating, consummate with its tangentiality and inherent difficulty at pinpointing the exact essence of the thoughts entailed; however, in explicating the content thereof, much of the inherent subjectivity involved in selectively decoding these messages becomes actualized and apparent, and thus we are left with an infinite array of possible interpretations that are likely to suffice for the original thought in question. Some amount of frustration in this is in the very least understandable. I'm sure there's many who would argue that thought ought to be less weighty and ultimately more streamlined and univocal (from there, distilling basic modules of thought based on their modularity would perhaps be a little more expedient, utilizing conceivably less expenditure and accomplishing much the same task as the lesser streamlined approach). Making things so much more direct though, I suppose, might leave out many of the lush intricacies that make this form of internalized rumination so endlessly engrossing and fascinating (and worthwhile). Often, the concrete embodiment in symbolic form (e.g. a word used to describe an epiphenomenon) proves insufficient to capture the exact essence of the thought as it appears in its purely psychogenic form (thus, it could be considered a noumenon as I've heard it termed, if I'm correct).
> 
> Just a thought for the day about thinking. Meta-cognition, as I've heard it termed.


Can you summarize this a bit.


----------



## ksevile

It's admittedly difficult, as any summary is apt to be a simplification (or oversimplification) and eschew intended meaning (which is _basically _the upshot of the above you've quoted, so you're free to stop reading if this proves sufficient, but I wouldn't be able to help myself... just a thought), but I'll nevertheless attempt to uncharacteristically dispense with simplicity here. Hard to do, please bear with me.

The essential import in question was largely to quasi-assert the following: Thoughts are inherently constrained to the subjective degree and ultimately attempting to precisely and perfectly inform someone else of the exact essence of the occuring thought is almost impossible, given the inherent subjectivity involved in such a practice (e.g. informing, delineating the nature of the thought, its context, and everything else). 
___________________________________________________________________________
On a completely unrelated note that I originally came to abound on, I have a particular disdain for pragmatism in its more modern, intentioned form of willful and conscious invocation of awkwardness aimed at the expense of the apparent "defendant" (in this case, the one who is being made to feel awkward). We can readily see this form in its modernity with rather rhetorical (and largely absurd, definitely) interrogatives such as "Why were you thinking X or Y... there's no practical value in that." Or rather, that's what they mean to say, but most often they'll simultaneously grimace or make some other sort of seemingly inquisitive facial cue and accompany it with the interrogative e.g. "Why were you wondering about the definition of X or Y word?" The forms it takes are by now innumerable. One particularly preposterous example was when I had awoken in the middle of the night and was thinking about something or other, and was sharing it with some friends and one responded ornately: "What were you doing in your house at X AM in the morning sitting on the bed having that thought?" Of course, it was _much_ more execrably framed than that.

The view that holds that the rational import of a word--I believe this view I'm expressly referring to here is called pragmaticism--is based upon the consequences that would conceivably result from its application is an absurd hyperbole, yet something many in our society remain stolidly unwilling to resist/defend. Of course, it does have its place; however, not in its aggrandizement. But to each his own again. It's just something I can't stand. I don't like having my thoughts constrained sufficient to the degree that I'm supposed to have my toes stepped on due to someones internal discomfort resulting from MY very thoughts. This occurs in many social settings nowadays, and is I dare say the single reason I've become quite reclusive in response. My typical response constantly raises eyebrows from the more pragmatically-minded, who feel that doing something for the sake of doing it, or an action that doesn't have a reasonably expected attainability (and therefore suited for a certain end/final cause in mind, and therefore more worthy of consideration, vibrant, creative, etc.) is an endeavor likely to be a waste of time. Not so, in my mind. We can learn a lot from reflection and such, but as is the case with any dichotomy, there comes a time when it either represents too great a leap for the circumstances in question, or potentially probes and ventures into hazardous danger (e.g. too much knowledge is a sword, I'm thinking is a common motif/metaphor for it, if I'm pinpointing it correctly).


----------



## cosmicslop

Circuitry is beautiful. And getting the textures tattooed on your body is cyberpunk af.


----------



## shelbster18

A girl that used to be my best friend from first through sixth grade sent me a friend request. Probably doesn't mean anything.


----------



## thetown

I need to do good on this final tomorrow... my life depends on it.... need to go to college........

hey lets check facebook


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I find myself consistently unsatisfied with social interaction, and it causes me to have strong urges to be a huge jerk. Being a jerk then causes me to regret my actions; just to keep me feelings as ****ty as possible. Can't talk to people - check; inadequate social skills - check; can't fit in - check. My soul is extremely introverted, but it's trapped in an extrovert's brain. I feel a need to have friends, but I'm consistently unsatisfied with interpersonal relationships. They don't work for me. I don't understand it. I don't understand anything. I'm a broken human being. A piece of a puzzle that doesn't exist. I hate myself.

Why am I alive? I'm inching towards the side of the fence that corresponds to voluntarily ending my life. Self improvement seems pointless for a shattered organism like myself.

Thinking about killing myself is slightly nauseating. My natural survival instinct, naturally, is working against my emotional pain. There is a tightness in my chest. Urges are flowing through my arms. I can't even beat my fingers' urges to compulsively browse SAS.

If I was less empty, I would likely have scars on my arms/stomach/legs by now.


----------



## Bawsome

I dont know if the profoundity of what i am about to say will hit home for you but i will give it go.

Life is short... too short, shorter than you think, so take this into consideration..
Forget about chasing after some idea of how you think life should be, this pretty picture ideal put into you by the world of what you think a life worth living should be, this carrot to the donkey, forget it.. FORGET IT!! A life worth living is a life well enjoyed, FULL STOP. every moment. all them worries, stupid little things, forget it. life is to short.


----------



## Elad

started watching this while drinking coffee, ended up choking and spitting it all over the floor


----------



## oood

How people I know cloak their bigotry with self-righteousness and empty claims to virtue. Nasty and extremely presumptuous.


----------



## shelbster18

Living here scares me. I've been getting brought down so much lately. I get told to lose weight but they tell me that I'm small and need to eat more. I get told it's my fault that I never made any friends. I get told that I can't let my emotions out and I have to deal with things or else I'll get kicked out. It's my right to have emotions as long as I don't break other peoples' stuff from anger, which I never do. I get told that I'm slow and need to get a disability check because I won't be able to work. I'm being forced to take medication so I don't get angry but I do need help anyways. I just can't wait until I move out. I get told I should do this or I should do that but when I do it, I still get brought down and told I shouldn't do it.


----------



## BackToThePast

I do all the work and the extra credit. I worked my *** off for this class and my professor still managed to find reasons to avoid or hate me. He's emailed my group twice without including me in the forwarded address, even though my name is appended to the group in all of our project updates. Then he emailed me asking if I was in a group. To give him the benefit of the doubt I clarified what group I was in and apologized (for something?). No response.

Fast forward a few weeks later, we present the project (for which I did the majority of the work). He is impressed with our project and its presentation so he emails every single group partner _except me yet again_ that he wants to showcase it at a Computer Science fair. Your class is fun and your teaching style is awesome but have an apparent grudge against me. What gives? **** these mixed feelings.

You know what, I will withhold judgment until after finals are over. I don't need another distraction.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Can't wait to finally go home and dump a load of butt in the toilet bowl. I'd rather hold it in than go here at work.


----------



## Darktower776

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I only got my hair cut 3 weeks ago and it's already grown back to it's previous length. I got...
> _
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> | This much cut off too!
> ‾
> I'm gonna attempt to cut it myself. Then if that fails I'll go to a hairdresser.
> 
> And someone's taken all the nail polish. What a *****.


That much hair grew back in 3 weeks?:sus What are you a chia pet?

I wait a month or more in between hair cuts and it grows nowhere near that fast.


----------



## jsmith92

Tryna keep it together before break so I don't fall behind and get stuck with HW over the break.


----------



## CWe

Why do some ppl have to be the way they are


----------



## Fat Man

I wish this chest pain would go away


----------



## slyfox

Would like to let my cat in my room when I go to bed. Know that there is a high chance he'll just rummage through all my stuff and make me a nervous wreck while I try to sleep. Instead of sleeping in my room when he is done, he'll probably go out to the living room and sleep on a chair. Tempted to chance it, but I have a doctor appointment today.


----------



## slyfox

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I wish this chest pain would go away


Hope it is nothing serious. If you think it could be a heart attack you should go to the ER. Best of luck either way and hope you feel better


----------



## slyfox

In a Lonely Place said:


> Another item sold on ebay and now collected, money, money, Give give!
> If it ain't nailed down I'm selling it!


Congrats! Wish I could get myself motivated to start selling stuff again. Hoping that will change in 2015


----------



## akari

Looks like another sleepless night awaits me.


----------



## Citrine

Do people usually text each other everyday before and after first dates? This is the most I've ever had to use it.


----------



## cmed

Ok, no more answering the damn door if the person is holding a clipboard.


----------



## megsy00

"She's gonna make it*
And he never will*
He's at the foot of the mountain*
And she's over that hill*
He's sinkin' at sea*
And her sails are filled*"


----------



## shelbster18

Went to a mental care facility or whatever you call it to schedule an appointment to get some free medication and so I can get started on my disability check. This one woman was flipping out in there. She was having withdrawal symptoms from crack or something.


----------



## Roberto

I've been driving a slow car with a slipping clutch for 8 months now. It has made me a much more efficient urban driver, slowly building up speed and coasting to stops. Almost a hyper-miler kind of driver.


----------



## megsy00

Golden Wheat said:


> I like this
> 
> Also, things really do seem to "happen in threes"... I think I've had my three for now. :um


:clap I'm happy you like it! I hope for good things to come your way!


----------



## Wren611

Why are people so ****ing thick?!


----------



## cchvzhz

I can't sleep. Too anxious. What is sleep...


----------



## Anjelliex

My stomach is rumbling, but I don't want to get up or stop playing Skyrim


----------



## AussiePea

Anjelliex said:


> My stomach is rumbling, but I don't want to get up or stop playing Skyrim


Your priorities are perfect.

-------------

Having to design this setup wheel but lacking important info and worried it will get send to be manufactured and not be correct.


----------



## To22

The thing I miss most about Florida is the milk.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

It's a brand new day to waste away inside my home doing futile **** all day long!


----------



## Joe

-----------


----------



## shelbster18

I bought some neon pink and purple pants today. I get tired of wearing denim jeans all the time.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> Ok, no more answering the damn door if the person is holding a clipboard.


Tell me about it :door


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I kind of want to watch The Interview now. It's been cancelled worldwide though. :/

I wonder what North Korea would actually do if the movie went ahead anyway.


----------



## Elad

price of kale in nz roughly $3.30 for 100g










no wonder we have so many overweight kfc boys down here


----------



## cosmicslop

honesty. reciprocated honesty is trust. 52 F isn't cool enough. eta: for shame. i have not had hot cocoa yet this whole month.


----------



## probably offline

Glass-Shards said:


> I kind of want to watch The Interview now. It's been cancelled worldwide though. :/
> 
> I wonder what North Korea would actually do if the movie went ahead anyway.


Launch a missile straight into the ocean, probably.


----------



## blue2

Kim jong-un needs to lighten up


----------



## Quirky

To go to grad school or not go to grad school, that may be the question.


----------



## slyfox

Wow, I'm off to another thing. Have been reading about growing cuttings from trees. Trying some willow I have now since it is so easy to grow from cuttings and I like willows. I really need to focus on my art


----------



## musiclover55

Happy as hell that my winter break officially begins! Much needed.


----------



## shelbster18

Can't wait to lose more weight. I've been undereating for the past week and my Adderall should help, too.


----------



## Nitrogen

n


----------



## ShatteredGlass

probably offline said:


> Launch a missile straight into the ocean, probably.


----------



## TabbyTab

i should make cheese sticks and cookies


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm socially retarded. I really am. There is literally nobody I can make eye contact with. I seriously struggle with eye contact with close family members. That is how bad and inadequate my social skills are. Seeing hope for self improvement is difficult for me. I fear that I'll be plagued with severe social anxiety for the rest of my life. I can't live like this. I'm scared of people to the point of panic attacks. This is far from normal. All I can do about it is try and hold my head high and project a sense of non-existent confidence in social situations. The problems is that since it's nothing but a projection, a false doppelgänger of the real thing, it can shattered at just a touch. My fake wall of confidence is shattered simply by being spoken to.

In a public place, I might just be looking around a shop, and a staff member might say "hi, need any help?" and that's it for my illusion of confidence. I'd struggle to respond and I'd worry about what they thought of me. I'd freak out and struggle to get the projection back up again.

I'm not going to cope with all the responsibilities of being an adult. I'm not fit for all the social interaction. Too anxious, too socially dumb.

My destroyed childhood paved the way for my social incompetencies now.

I'm waiting for the day that I decide to die.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Nitrogen said:


> i'm so gay for this guy please kill me bye


gay trash ewewew


----------



## blue2

Communists are angry hippies


----------



## ImBrittany

I'm thinking about saving up money this year for a trip to Holland!


----------



## TryingMara

You guys give me hope. I'm happier and more hopeful just by seeing how happy you are.


----------



## AussiePea

Pigs really are odd looking creatures. I want a pet pig.


----------



## diamondheart89

2 interviews coming up. I want munnyyyyy.


----------



## inane

Sarah MacLachlan. Oh my god I love her singing.


----------



## Nitrogen

a groundless sadness called forth in a person's heart by a pastoral landscape.


----------



## shelbster18

Another month until The 100 comes on again. It's been a good season.


----------



## Joe

Glass-Shards said:


> I'm socially retarded. I really am. There is literally nobody I can make eye contact with. I seriously struggle with eye contact with close family members. That is how bad and inadequate my social skills are. Seeing hope for self improvement is difficult for me. I fear that I'll be plagued with severe social anxiety for the rest of my life. I can't live like this. I'm scared of people to the point of panic attacks. This is far from normal. All I can do about it is try and hold my head high and project a sense of non-existent confidence in social situations. The problems is that since it's nothing but a projection, a false doppelgänger of the real thing, it can shattered at just a touch. My fake wall of confidence is shattered simply by being spoken to.
> 
> In a public place, I might just be looking around a shop, and a staff member might say "hi, need any help?" and that's it for my illusion of confidence. I'd struggle to respond and I'd worry about what they thought of me. I'd freak out and struggle to get the projection back up again.
> 
> I'm not going to cope with all the responsibilities of being an adult. I'm not fit for all the social interaction. Too anxious, too socially dumb.
> 
> My destroyed childhood paved the way for my social incompetencies now.
> 
> I'm waiting for the day that I decide to die.


That sounds exactly like I was/am. I don't show a single thing about myself to my parents. If I assume people tab out/minimise and try hide their porn if their parents come up, I'm like that with literally everything. I have been since I was 11. I feel very awkward around my entire family and as they are all loud I have no one I can relate to. I feel my true self behind this computer screen, but I'm less than a shadow outside. I doubt I'm very true on here though, I just link sadness with reality.

I was out yesterday and sat at the back of a bus next to a couple. I'm fairly sure they were younger than me, but I don't feel any older than 13 or 14. But even that is purely due to sexual development distancing me from childhood ever so slightly. I want to reject the world, but it's only because it rejects me.

I came here to post the duck but I guess that was what I was thinking about right now. I was in the same spot 3 or so years ago, my age and thus expectations are the only difference. I guess I'm just saying I can relate.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Joe said:


> That sounds exactly like I was/am. I don't show a single thing about myself to my parents. If I assume people tab out/minimise and try hide their porn if their parents come up, I'm like that with literally everything. I have been since I was 11. I feel very awkward around my entire family and as they are all loud I have no one I can relate to. I feel my true self behind this computer screen, but I'm less than a shadow outside. I doubt I'm very true on here though, I just link sadness with reality.
> 
> I was out yesterday and sat at the back of a bus next to a couple. I'm fairly sure they were younger than me, but I don't feel any older than 13 or 14. But even that is purely due to sexual development distancing me from childhood ever so slightly. I want to reject the world, but it's only because it rejects me.
> 
> I came here to post the duck but I guess that was what I was thinking about right now. I was in the same spot 3 or so years ago, my age and thus expectations are the only difference. I guess I'm just saying I can relate.


Yes, I'm like that too. I don't like any of my family seeing what I'm doing, even though I don't even watch porn. I feel awkward about my music and video tastes even. My mum doesn't know as much about me as she thinks, and she doesn't make any effort to find out, which is fine with me. She doesn't exactly pay much attention to me anyway.

I often just sit around on SAS, making long ( 800+ words) posts about my life situation. People in my family don't know about SAS (I hope) and I like to keep it that way.


----------



## tea111red

I want to give my condolences to someone, but I feel weird about because I didn't know the person or their relative that long and because they will probably get a flood of other condolences. Their relative was soooooo kind and wonderful to me, though. I couldn't say enough nice things about them and feel soooooo fortunate to have met them. They left such a big impression on me. It is funny how I felt so apprehensive the day before I had to meet this person's relative and then to see the impact they had on my life. Oh well, I just wanted to get this out somewhere.


----------



## BackToThePast

My uncle is offering to pay me to design a logo or whatever. But for the past few months he and my aunt have treated me like I'm some sort of alien. They avoid eye contact, they focus their attention on my brother and the rest of the family when speaking, then once in a blue moon they forcefully act nice to me as if they're making up for their previous rude gestures. I have a gut feeling his offer is a form of reconciliation, to put the past few months behind us. A deep, dark place inside of me is telling me not to accept.


----------



## catcharay

Have no idea why my mum always buys pizza as her option for a takeaway easy meal. Yest was dominoes pizza..today its costco pizza. No good cos pizza is up there in my eating temptations. Ate like a whole pizza in the late night. Yolo saturday concession


----------



## goku23

inane said:


> Sarah MacLachlan. Oh my god I love her singing.


What..A..Freakin..Chune!






she's awesome
add tiesto to the mix and you get awesomeness that leaves me without a superlative strong enough to describe it!


----------



## goku23

back to my thoughts...
im so hungry...
damn this comfortable position i find myself in
ok, im up, in...3..2..
bollocks.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I can just imagine the horror I'd be going through if I were at the shops right now. Apparently it's veeeery busy due to last minute Christmas shopping. Waiting in line, passing through dense crowds of people, awkwardly exploring shops with my usual constant social fears.

I fear having a panic attack in public. It's not a far-fetched idea for me, after all; I've had panic attacks in appointments before. If I had a panic attack in public, I'd be screaming and crying on the ground like an insane child while crowds of people pass me, talking about me, laughing at me, feeling worried, possibly asking if I'm okay. It's a nightmare to me. A nightmare more terrifying than any other. I'd honestly never be able to go to the place where the attack would've occurred again. I'd be too humiliated, emotionally destroyed, traumatized.

I get anxious just thinking about it. Big, wide open places stress me out a lot. I'm not too bad in a small, confined shop, but in a big, open space, I'm more stressed. I guess I'm the opposite of claustrophobic. Maybe I'm agoraphobic? I wouldn't doubt it, to be honest. Crowds of loud people characteristically make me anxious.

Bleh. Yet another crappy post from me. Whatever. At least I didn't mention 'it'.


----------



## ImBrittany

I want to get in contact with my baby sister again, but she lives with my dad and it's hard to see her/talk to her now. I really miss her.


----------



## jsmith92

Going to be up all night because I am a freak and a screwed up human being. Woo hoo. NOT


----------



## Oblivio

I'm thinking about getting people to join and connect with on Skype with a Skype group so I can meet more new people especially since my group is kinda dead so more people might liven it up so my Skype name is obliviox and just getting the word out the best I can


----------



## AussiePea

About how gorgeous Zoe Kazan is.


----------



## ImBrittany

*****es be crazy


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really wish I had a garage.


----------



## roseblood

I have no one


----------



## cloudddae2dae

I`m thinking I am wasting my time on line, I should be out getting something done. Its not like I have nothing to do. ... I just cant get motivated sometimes.


----------



## shelbster18

Looks like these bumps are clearing up.


----------



## Joe

Glass-Shards said:


> Yes, I'm like that too. I don't like any of my family seeing what I'm doing, even though I don't even watch porn. I feel awkward about my music and video tastes even. My mum doesn't know as much about me as she thinks, and she doesn't make any effort to find out, which is fine with me. She doesn't exactly pay much attention to me anyway.
> 
> I often just sit around on SAS, making long ( 800+ words) posts about my life situation. People in my family don't know about SAS (I hope) and I like to keep it that way.


Yeah I only started listening to music properly at 16, literally never spoke to my family about it lol, school was the same, sometimes I wonder if I had a more 'disciplined' family I'd of done better in life cuz I'd of had skills to fall back on y'know?


----------



## naguala

oh my god, I was such a fool to fall in love again...


----------



## shykid

naguala said:


> oh my god, I was such a fool to fall in love again...


Know that feeling.. :|
Someday..


----------



## probably offline

This is the best thing I've seen in like a week


----------



## inane

I'm lonely and sad.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Even though I'm always bored, I very rarely have the motivation to do anything. This makes me feel even worse about myself because while I have plenty of time for productive activities, I just can't be bothered. The thought of doing homework for example makes me feel like crying. I hate the fact that all I do with my time is listen to music and browse the web. It's all I can muster up the motivation to do, I don't draw, exercise, make videos, write music or anything.

Ugh.


----------



## TabbyTab

Deftones is a fantastic band. Why don't I listen to them more often?


----------



## TabbyTab

I actually wish I had someone to talk to. I mean I do, but we talk to eachother all the time. I want someone new I guess? Is this lonliness I'm feeling or just boredm? I mean after all that's the main reason why I even come on here. But at the same time trying to get to know people who you aren't similar to is such a chore. z_z


----------



## ShatteredGlass

One of my brother's friends is coming over on new year's eve and my brother is expecting me to come and socialize with them. I don't have to, of course, but I'll feel bad about myself if I don't. But if I do, I have the very high risk of being awkward, silent, anxious and out of place. The guy is three years older than me. The last time I 'socialized' with one [in this case two] of my brother's friends, I ended up walking out because I felt like crying out of anxiety and feeling out of place.

Why would he even talk to me anyway? I'm the socially inept, introverted younger sibling of the outgoing and extroverted friend.

-My life.


----------



## shelbster18

I've been taking naps on the couch recently. I think I'm going to go back to bed in another hour or so.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get back to cleaning and vacuuming my family room carpet!


----------



## shelbster18

Yay. I'm going to see my family Friday. It's going to be a little sad knowing that my uncle won't be there. I cry over him every now and then. I'll always miss him.


----------



## NVU

Two weeks off work, **** everything else.


----------



## inane

BC girls are so awesome! Carly Rae Jepson :heart


----------



## ImBrittany

Talking rn to a guy who thinks it's part of a girls DNA to be submissive, is REALLY making me dislike people in general haha


----------



## Stilla

How badly I want to make a Santa hat for my sparkles.


----------



## millenniumman75

I wonder if I still have wrapping paper.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I ****ing hate Facebook. I wish I could control the compulsion to visit the damn place. I think I might delete the app and just use messenger. I'm sick of the anxiety and stress that happens as a result of visiting the wretched place.


----------



## shelbster18

It kind of sucks that right when I go on a diet, there's a lot of food here. I'm good at controlling my urges. Not like I'll get full unless I eat like two meals in a row and I rarely do that.


----------



## TabbyTab

I think I ate too much cookies and cream soda. I should really cut back, damn you Christmas break. Makin me fat and crap


----------



## ImBrittany

Crushing ****ing sucks, m8!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Exercising doesn't work. I can't do that. I just can't.


----------



## BackToThePast

Why does my mind work so much better at night? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Elad

other forum wrote:


> create a new tinder. use 1 or 2 pics of a really good looking guy but not a real close up one. leave it for a week, then put your pictures on tehre and start swiping. you will end up matching with the girls who swiped right for the fake pictures but they wont remember


...


----------



## SilentLyric

still awkward around extended family. tomorrow isn't all merry and good cheer...I think even they know I'm awkward around them so it makes it more awkward.


----------



## slyfox

Wish I had the money and a bigger house so I could try raising vegetables inside in winter. My parents have a big basement at their house, but I'm not sure how much I would end up having to pay them for electricity. Their house is also a 20 minute drive away, so I would probably have to have the lights on timer if I didn't want to bother them with turning them on and off. Also wouldn't want to risk starting a fire at their house.

I like growing plants and it would be a great hobby. Just don't know if it would be practical to make up for the cost of buying powerful grow lights with the amount of edible plants I could grow. Not a huge vegetable eater but I think it would make eating healthier funner.

I've read a bit about hydroponic setups but I think that would be bad for their house with all the moisture. Know when I had a 75 gal aquarium in my room it seemed to cause some mold problems.

Hopefully they will at least let me start a garden in their yard when warm weather arrives. I grew some potted tomatoes and banana peppers in my own yard last year, but it is hard because the lighting is really crappy with all the oak trees.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Emily Browning is so sexy, cute and lovely.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I want a metal 3D printer.


----------



## Charmeleon

RelinquishedHell said:


> I want a metal 3D printer.


Me too, totally would not print out firearm lowers and parts and sell them haha


----------



## RelinquishedHell

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Me too, totally would not print out firearm lowers and parts and sell them haha


Oh f**k no. Of course not. I totally wouldn't print out belt fed machine guns either, that's illegal.


----------



## shelbster18

It's so hot today. I'm wearing shorts. The power went out for an hour earlier, too. xD


----------



## GGTFM

Meeting my ********** in real life someday.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm glad I got those gifts. For those people. The real gift though is the present, that's why its called being in the moment.


----------



## BackToThePast

Don't understand all the flack critics are giving to Marco Polo, unless they didn't browse past the 2nd episode. It's a decent show if you commit to it.


----------



## millenniumman75

sleep :fall


----------



## jsmith92

depressed and miserable. I hate myself.


----------



## euphoria04

i want to become fluent in Spanish.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

some of the people here, though. ugh. -_-


----------



## AussiePea

On this day long ago, a child was born who, by age 30, would transform the world. Happy Birthday Isaac Newton b.*


----------



## meandernorth

I'm reflecting on the year and what I need to do to finally get meaningful change.


----------



## BackToThePast

My friend and I agreed to not give each other presents, as we wouldn't feel guilty about whose gift was better.


----------



## mr hoang

Affiliate marketing. Has anyone here had any success with it?


----------



## blue2

I'm drunk and high and old sleep is the most sensible option, though I must consider other stuff ........don't
really know what though fate must hurry up and decide that sheet..


----------



## TryingMara

Is it worth it if I'm miserable all the time? Why is everything a struggle?


----------



## inane

I'm so glad Christmas is over. Worst freaking day of the year.


----------



## meandernorth

The holiday season ends in under a week.


----------



## jsmith92

tehuti88 said:


> That freaks me out when that happens. :afr


A lot of times I'm trying to quote someone using tapatalk and my finger goes too close to the name and then I end up on someone profile. It really doesn't mean anything though even if someone meant to visit it. They might have just thought you were interesting or something.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i cant even anymore omgod im trash

sdgsagaigprneifdvkscawnmsqehjkfcwmcasx

im an alien and dont fit in with the rest of the homosapiens


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I love nice people. I do.. I really do indeed.


Anyways, having a bit of a nostalgic moment reflecting on how much my life has dramatically changed in the last 3 years. People have come and gone. Interests and priorities have become almost complete polar opposites to what they once were. I prefer to spend my weekends in with a good book, hold close few friends than to knowing everyone, have slowly became less preoccupied of what people think of me and am a lot more satisfied with a more down scaled version of how things used to be. Nothing is a competition anymore, i do what i want and remove what i dont. This has lead to a sense of contentness which is actually pretty nice.

For 2015 my main priorities are to travel and get back into education. If i can achieve that, il be very happy.


----------



## mattmc

waerdd said:


> My friend and I agreed to not give each other presents, as we wouldn't feel guilty about whose gift was better.


You could always send each other Amazon gift cards of the same numerical value.


----------



## Charmander

Got a friend request from my old best friend from about 10 years ago, which is nice but strange, we didn't end our friendship on the best of terms the last time we spoke.

Also got followed and messaged by a Harry Potter actor on Twitter which did brighten my day. :b


----------



## Charmeleon

Hairs still wet......showered five hours ago :/


----------



## jsmith92

Charmander said:


> Got a friend request from my old best friend from about 10 years ago, which is nice but strange, we didn't end our friendship on the best of terms the last time we spoke.
> 
> Also got followed and messaged by a Harry Potter actor on Twitter which did brighten my day. :b


Make sure the actor's profile is confirmed and if it is it most likely is their representative.


----------



## BackToThePast

mattmc said:


> You could always send each other Amazon gift cards of the same numerical value.


Maybe next time. Feels too late now, since we both said we don't care much for gifts and bringing up the topic again would suggest otherwise.


----------



## Perkins

It was nice seeing my former friend/co-worker earlier. Brief as it was. Soon as I left I felt sad because I missed having her as a friend and I knew I wouldn't see her for a very long time. Nobody stays.


----------



## Violet Romantic

Looking at my Facebook posts from four years ago. Woooow, what a difference! I spoke so openly and enthusiastically to people. Almost obnoxiously so! I'm cringing reading some of the things I wrote, but I'm also in awe of how free-spirited I used to be. Sure, I was struggling with depression, but that was because I allowed myself to feel things. I allowed myself to _care_. At what point did I start to completely shut myself off from feelings and from the world? What was the turning point? I want to get back to the way I used to be! It was such a liberating way to experience the world.

It doesn't seem possibly that I was that way only four short years ago. If it only took four years for me to regress so badly, then that means it's possible to turn things around in an equally short (if not shorter) amount of time. 2015, here I come! Feeling optimistic. :heart


----------



## millenniumman75

who is drifting.


----------



## BackToThePast

I'm at a family gathering. Everyone in the family is Christian except me and my brother. It's dinnertime and someone's about to say grace when my brother suddenly blurts out, "Hail, Satan!"

*CRINGE*


----------



## SofaKing

waerdd said:


> I'm at a family gathering. Everyone in the family is Christian except me and my brother. It's dinnertime and someone's about to say grace when my brother suddenly blurts out, "Hail, Satan!"
> 
> *CRINGE*


Perhaps he was complimenting the seitan?


----------



## ImBrittany

Things could either go really well for me next month or horrible.


----------



## FujiApple

that my hair is too fluffy after my shower


----------



## shykid

I'm thinking about her again... Why is it so hard to let her go? :/


----------



## Sabreena

I'm frustrated over something my dad said when I was in the hospital


----------



## SofaKing

I can't tell if this is my SA paranoia, but my new coworkers seem to look at me like they found me under a rock when I say hello in the morning. "Oh, you still work here?", kind of thing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

snoooooooooooooo

ooooooooo

ooo

oo

w


----------



## BackToThePast

KyleInSTL said:


> Perhaps he was complimenting the seitan?


Punny. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

rest


----------



## Charmander

jsmith92 said:


> Make sure the actor's profile is confirmed and if it is it most likely is their representative.


He has less followers than me, he played a small role.


----------



## Batcat

2 in the mornin, need dat fatburger


----------



## shelbster18

My mother surprisingly wants to meet me next week. Maybe I should have a talk with her but I'm scared to open up to her. Whenever I have opened up about stuff to her, she never really says anything. I don't get it.


----------



## rockiscool

Beer


----------



## TabbyTab

hannah montana


----------



## coeur_brise

Everything is so weird. Uncles I haven't seen in 9 years, cousins have grown up since that time. All delightful, fun family time and yet not much has changed personally. Either that or cousin coeur went a little bonkers while you grew up. It was always like that. Now I feel like the weirdo old enough to be aunt yet... who are you? "I'll remember this, unlike when I was two and couldn't remember a thing." Yech. I don't want to be weirdo cousin, couldn't've I been born non-strange and normal?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I want one of those quad rotor drones, so I can mount a gun on it :twisted


----------



## jsmith92

Charmander said:


> He has less followers than me, he played a small role.


Are they confirmed though?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

'We should always be mindful of the fact that no man is ever very far from the state in which he would readily want to seize a sword or poison in order to bring his existence to an end; and those who are far from believing this could easily be convinced of the opposite by an accident, an illness, a violent change of fortune-- or the weather.'


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Subconciously (yet conciously) avoiding getting in the shower at mothers dearests house in a vain attempt to divert attentions away from the original plans of going out tonight, in hope, that we can find something a little more interesting to get up to than just. drinking. ugh... Nightclubs and mothers dont mix. at all. ever.


----------



## AussiePea

shykid said:


> I'm thinking about her again... Why is it so hard to let her go? :/


Ditto. Difficult to escape when one of your favorite musicians restores vivid memories as well.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

What should I eat for breakfast


----------



## gamingpup

Please snow! ^^


----------



## Spritz11

Our relationship is the most complicated, confusing muddle I have ever experienced; yet also the most simple, enjoyable thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## inane

It feels bad to lose him, but at the same time, there was no way this was going to work


----------



## Charmander

jsmith92 said:


> Are they confirmed though?


Nope, but it's hard to get verified anyway.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm going out to the shops with my siblings soon. I'm pretty nervous. It will be the first time going to the most popular shopping centre in months, and I'm worried it will be busy. ;_;

I'll report on how it goes later. Maybe.


----------



## ImBrittany

thinking about getting into better contact with my dad


----------



## millenniumman75

Monday.


----------



## thisismeyo

Thinking about tomorrow xP going to see the hobbit


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I need to accept my life for what it is and myself for who I am. It's no good pining after something which is impossible, and dreaming nonsense.

I'm not even in the position to be focusing on this right now, but it's there anyway, lurking in the subconscious whether I like it or not.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can totally build my own. I should.


----------



## SilentLyric

Glass-Shards said:


> I'm going out to the shops with my siblings soon. I'm pretty nervous. It will be the first time going to the most popular shopping centre in months, and I'm worried it will be busy. ;_;
> 
> I'll report on how it goes later.


good luck.  I hate when stores are busy. Feels like chaos.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm thinking that someone should quote my post here and tell me how awesome i am because that pic is hilarious. :lol


----------



## BAH

Nothing..


----------



## BackToThePast

How much further can I run away? There must be an edge someplace.


----------



## forgetmylife

waerdd said:


> How much further can I run away? There must be an edge someplace.


Sorry. The internet has no boundaries and the earth is round 

I woke up today and thought fml. I slept in again and it's just another random day with no agenda. So I turned on the internet...


----------



## TryingMara

I don't entirely know how, but I want to. That's a first step.


----------



## Tsuba11

I'm off tonight and have the whole night to just relax and get caught up on some anime!


----------



## cmed

I want to change my profile picture on Facebook but I *hate* that it's going to show up in everyone's newsfeed and it makes me an anxious wreck. That's... normal... right? :um


----------



## SunshineSam218

I wish people would stop ignoring me on Skype.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yesterday I ventured to the mall with my siblings. I was slightly anxious about going possibly because I haven't been to the main shopping centre in my area in months. We went on the bus. Fortunately, the buses weren't very busy at all. The first bus had only one other person on it, which is always a good thing in my book.

We did quite a bit of a walking outside. It was a windy day so my already hideous hair was simply atrocious. People were looking at me from the streets, the sidewalks, and from cars. I was surprised and anxious about the fact that people were actually looking at me. I guessed that they were internally saying "WTF" about my hair which was all over the place. I've yet to get a haircut and I hate the idea of having to get it cut by a barber. I hope my mother does it for me, because I'm not going out again until this damn hair is short again.

Oddly enough, my family members claim that my hair "looks good". I know for a fact that it doesn't, and I think that they're just teasing me and trying to bring down my self esteem even more. Why? Probably for teh lulz.

When we got to the mall, me and one of my siblings had to sit around and wait for another one of us who had to use the bathroom. I was pretty anxious seeing all the people around. We sat down and some old man decided to sit next to me and start talking to me. "How are ya, mate?" "Fine..." "What's the weather like now? Is it still raining?" "No, it's not raining anymore." This is how the whole thing went, which was fine with me. I didn't want to be talking to some stranger. I was wondering if he stopped talking to me because he had nothing to say or because I was awkward though.

The other member of the trio came back and was ready to go into the supermarket we originally came for. As I expected, I saw two people from my school who were on a shift at the supermarket. They without a doubt saw me and I slightly died inside when I saw them. I tried my best to appear completely apathetic though. I was anxious about the state of my hair caused by the wind outside. Luckily, we didn't get served by them, although I felt stupid and clumsy while I was holding the bags. I don't really know why, I was worried that people were seeing me as stupid or clumsy. "Do I stand out right now?"

After we left the place, I was still worried that the two people from my school were judging me, talking about me, gossiping about me, thinking about how much of a stupid idiot I am, etc. There is truly no escape from these tormenting feelings of low self esteem and self doubt. Even if I were drop dead gorgeous, I'd still probably be an anxious mess.

I felt horribly inferior compared to all the pretty/handsome girls and guys I saw though. I felt crappy about myself, as I always do.

I'm an anxious mess that isn't fit for society. I'm always plagued with guilt, anxiety, self doubt, sadness, low self esteem, and it never ends. I feel I'm going to be this way for ever. Why did I have to be born this way? Why can't I be a normal, completely functional human? 

I can't be bothered editing this post. :/


----------



## SofaKing

That losing someone truly special can bring pain beyond human endurance.


----------



## Chuunibyou

I'm fat and need to stop eating but I really want chips


----------



## shelbster18

Ha, that killer clown prank was epic.


----------



## CWe

Hate feeling Sad and down


----------



## jsmith92

shykid said:


> I'm thinking about her again... Why is it so hard to let her go? :/


I've been thinking about her for 2 years now. Sometimes I'm so depressed I forget what I am depressed about.


----------



## shykid

jsmith92 said:


> I've been thinking about her for 2 years now. Sometimes I'm so depressed I forget what I am depressed about.


I know that feeling.. But for 2 years :O 
Maybe you should text her..


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Glass-Shards said:


> Yesterday I ventured to the mall with my siblings. I was slightly anxious about going possibly because I haven't been to the main shopping centre in my area in months. We went on the bus. Fortunately, the buses weren't very busy at all. The first bus had only one other person on it, which is always a good thing in my book.
> 
> We did quite a bit of a walking outside. It was a windy day so my already hideous hair was simply atrocious. People were looking at me from the streets, the sidewalks, and from cars. I was surprised and anxious about the fact that people were actually looking at me. I guessed that they were internally saying "WTF" about my hair which was all over the place. I've yet to get a haircut and I hate the idea of having to get it cut by a barber. I hope my mother does it for me, because I'm not going out again until this damn hair is short again.
> 
> Oddly enough, my family members claim that my hair "looks good". I know for a fact that it doesn't, and I think that they're just teasing me and trying to bring down my self esteem even more. Why? Probably for teh lulz.
> 
> When we got to the mall, me and one of my siblings had to sit around and wait for another one of us who had to use the bathroom. I was pretty anxious seeing all the people around. We sat down and some old man decided to sit next to me and start talking to me. "How are ya, mate?" "Fine..." "What's the weather like now? Is it still raining?" "No, it's not raining anymore." This is how the whole thing went, which was fine with me. I didn't want to be talking to some stranger. I was wondering if he stopped talking to me because he had nothing to say or because I was awkward though.
> 
> The other member of the trio came back and was ready to go into the supermarket we originally came for. As I expected, I saw two people from my school who were on a shift at the supermarket. They without a doubt saw me and I slightly died inside when I saw them. I tried my best to appear completely apathetic though. I was anxious about the state of my hair caused by the wind outside. Luckily, we didn't get served by them, although I felt stupid and clumsy while I was holding the bags. I don't really know why, I was worried that people were seeing me as stupid or clumsy. "Do I stand out right now?"
> 
> After we left the place, I was still worried that the two people from my school were judging me, talking about me, gossiping about me, thinking about how much of a stupid idiot I am, etc. There is truly no escape from these tormenting feelings of low self esteem and self doubt. Even if I were drop dead gorgeous, I'd still probably be an anxious mess.
> 
> I felt horribly inferior compared to all the pretty/handsome girls and guys I saw though. I felt crappy about myself, as I always do.
> 
> I'm an anxious mess that isn't fit for society. I'm always plagued with guilt, anxiety, self doubt, sadness, low self esteem, and it never ends. I feel I'm going to be this way for ever. Why did I have to be born this way? Why can't I be a normal, completely functional human?
> 
> I can't be bothered editing this post. :/


 you go through so much sh*t...im sorry...but youre still young...things might change.


----------



## AussiePea

I wonder if I'm still irrationally hated and remembered as the complete opposite of how I was. I wonder this more than I should but honestly feel it's the case. To feel hated is probably one of the worst emotions to experience for me.


----------



## moloko

Tomorrow's the 31st already. Yay.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am burning up in these sweatclothes.
I guess that is why they are made to keep people warm....duh!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Id love to road trip across the states. Seriously on my to do list if ever i get the chance. That, or visit burning man festival..


----------



## probably offline

Weird. He looks just like my dad when he was young. Except the scar... and uniform. Creepy. Exactly the same nose. Almost exactly the same nose as me. Thin as ****. This is not interesting for anyone else but whatever. I just saw the picture and it felt spooky.


----------



## Umpalumpa

probably offline said:


> Weird. He looks just like my dad when he was young. Except the scar... and uniform. Creepy. Exactly the same nose. Almost exactly the same nose as me. Thin as ****. This is not interesting for anyone else but whatever. I just saw the picture and it felt spooky.


If thats true, your father was very handsome...


----------



## Umpalumpa

Chuunibyou said:


> I'm fat and need to stop eating but I really want chips


:um, you are not fat at all....


----------



## shelbster18

I need to completely ban myself from here even though I only come on here like an hour everyday.


----------



## BackToThePast

Sometimes I wish I were a foreigner so I could feign the excuse of my horrible social incompetence as due to the language barrier.


----------



## TryingMara

It would be nice to not only look like you, but to have your intellect, confidence, maturity and creativity. You're just so damn likeable.


----------



## coeur_brise

Today was fun, walking the streets of downtown, buying saltwater taffy, pralines, looking for the Forrest Gump bench that doesnt actually exist. Good times, good times. Life is like a box of chocolates..


----------



## ImBrittany

waerdd said:


> Sometimes I wish I were a foreigner so I could feign the excuse of my horrible social incompetence as due to the language barrier.


Same here


----------



## ImBrittany

I kinda feel bad these days about preferring to be left alone. I feel like I have less to say to my mom because we have so little in common; She's so outgoing and wants me to be too.


----------



## Melodic

Fireworks in the distance, and another year over. I remember it becoming 2014 like it was yesterday, and I am ageing so fast it's depressing. Happy new year to everyone.


----------



## cosmicslop

I am the headache queen.


----------



## forgetmylife

feeling off, but not too bad. eyes are tearing up, but I'm not that sad. 

and i need to eat but nothing sounds good...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wtf. I sent my only IRL friend a message saying 'happy new year'. Ignored.


:/


----------



## inane

Fighting off the urge to text the guy after breaking up... Gah


----------



## jsmith92

shykid said:


> I know that feeling.. But for 2 years :O
> Maybe you should text her..


She doesn't give a ****ing **** about me anymore. It doesn't matter now. She's made it quite clear she doesn't like me now.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Glass-Shards said:


> Wtf. I sent my only IRL friend a message saying 'happy new year'. Ignored.
> 
> Why.


sorry but that made me laugh...i only have two friends...i didnt know where one was...i phoned the other and he said he'd call me back but never did ß_ß


----------



## TabbyTab

I'm tired of living like this. The year just began but things just keep getting worse. Questioning if I should even talk to a counselor about my problems.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

inna sense said:


> sorry but that made me laugh...i only have two friends...i didnt know where one was...i phoned the other and he said he'd call me back but never did ß_ß


Yeah I eventually got a response. I sent it when she was online, so I'm guessing she just wasn't in the mood for me. She sent a reply 12 or so hours later and it was exactly the same as the message I sent, which was 'happy new year '.

I responded back with a thanks and I've gotten nothing back. That's not surprising and doesn't worry me though. I always feel like she only talks to me out of pity though, because she has many other, better friends that I don't compare too. I'm just that socially incompetent idiot who doesn't fit in anywhere. :/


----------



## ShatteredGlass

inna sense said:


> you go through so much sh*t...im sorry...but youre still young...things might change.


Thanks for taking pity on me, lol. It feels strange to have somebody say that.  I've always grown up to believe that I'm very lucky and I have no reason to be depressed. I think I've become desensitized to the problems I have faced, and continue to face compared to other people my age. I've been through a lot in my childhood. I had severe anxiety and depression issues before my age hit double digits.

People don't really comprehend my social anxiety, and can't figure out why I'm sad.

If I told my family about my depression issues, I'd be responded to with things like 'but you have nothing to be sad about' and 'you always appear happy'. Even I don't know the cause of my sadness for sure.

I even become more desensitized to the daily horrors at school over time; I become somewhat numb to the anxiety caused by uncertainty, but the actual events hit just as hard.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Glass-Shards said:


> Yeah I eventually got a response. I sent it when she was online, so I'm guessing she just wasn't in the mood for me. She sent a reply 12 or so hours later and it was exactly the same as the message I sent, which was 'happy new year '.
> 
> I responded back with a thanks and I've gotten nothing back. That's not surprising and doesn't worry me though. I always feel like she only talks to me out of pity though, because she has many other, better friends that I don't compare too. I'm just that socially incompetent idiot who doesn't fit in anywhere. :/


you have us on sas :drunk


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Glass-Shards said:


> Even I don't know the cause of my sadness for sure.


 if you cant find a problem that makes you sad maybe itll just go away one day...it may seem like your parents arent taking it seriously but atleast you function...youre going to school...just get good grades and earn a lot of money...if youre still sad you can buy stuff to fill the void d:


----------



## blue2

Just found out a woman I used to walk to school with sometimes 20 years ago was killed in a car crash last night she had a couple kids really puts things in perspective, adios amigo we'll meet again maybe someday when all this foolishness is done with ...


----------



## millenniumman75

Dry air and sneezing.


----------



## cmed

Fell asleep watching a documentary about Chernobyl and had a vivid dream that a nuclear plant near me exploded and everyone was freaking out.


----------



## shelbster18

No one ever pays me any attention. That's why I'm just going to be bitter towards everyone.


----------



## CharmedOne

I wish I had this as a superpower.






This too, for that matter...


----------



## thomasjune

So far things have been going pretty good for me this year.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm such a weirdo. 

I want to fit in, but I never will.


----------



## Anjelliex

I'm too squished on this sofa >.>


----------



## Anjelliex

I'm too squished on this sofa >.>


----------



## Rickets

shelbster18 said:


> No one ever pays me any attention. That's why I'm just going to be bitter towards everyone.


Aww If I lived in America I would love meeting up with you. *Hugs*


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wish I wasn't so self concious and insecure about everything.


----------



## Noto

I feel like a huge idiot posting a great deal of what I've posted on the site thus far because I'm worried about how it'll be interpreted, or how it will be judged, and until I have the ability to edit posts I can't do anything to alter it.


----------



## BackToThePast

I'm wondering if people here filter themselves more often than I initially imagined. I feel like I'm not even trying anymore.


----------



## cuppy

shelbster18 said:


> My mother surprisingly wants to meet me next week. Maybe I should have a talk with her but I'm scared to open up to her. Whenever I have opened up about stuff to her, she never really says anything. I don't get it.


Oh! How did that go?


----------



## monotonous

katy perry i love you


----------



## Batcat

I've not taken a bath in years- I have showered almost everyday though.


----------



## jsmith92

I'm falling apart.


----------



## jsmith92

...


----------



## LoneSurfer

I'm wondering when jack johnson will decide to release a new album. I think next year at some point.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm socially alienated. My values and the things that rouse me don't seem to match up with other people's. I can function as a normal human being in society and I can hide my true self to a certain degree, but when I "reveal" myself to people... 

...they leave. They don't like me and I don't even understand why. I'm trapped in an invisible force field, destined for social alienation. I want to break free and experience what it feels like to have a true connection with somebody. If I were to truly connect with somebody, I bet I'd probably want to date them, regardless of sex.

I don't connect with anybody though. I'm a faulty product that left the factory due to employee negligence. I'm the product that would be refunded because I don't do what you want me to do.

It's like my brain went through some kind of mutation. I honestly can't figure out what is wrong with me and I wonder if anybody could. I'm aware that I'm likely intellectually above average, and I think that might play a factor.


----------



## thevenacava

How am I still hungry? I had a big dinner and a late night snack. Am I just thirsty? I've been eating so much this winter break. What if I gained weight? Oh god I don't know what I'll do if I gain weight. I'm already a little chubby and if I become fat I think I'll fall apart.


----------



## jsmith92

Glass-Shards said:


> I'm socially alienated. My values and the things that rouse me don't seem to match up with other people's. I can function as a normal human being in society and I can hide my true self to a certain degree, but when I "reveal" myself to people...
> 
> ...they leave. They don't like me and I don't even understand why. I'm trapped in an invisible force field, destined for social alienation. I want to break free and experience what it feels like to have a true connection with somebody. If I were to truly connect with somebody, I bet I'd probably want to date them, regardless of sex.
> 
> I don't connect with anybody though. I'm a faulty product that left the factory due to employee negligence. I'm the product that would be refunded because I don't do what you want me to do.
> 
> It's like my brain went through some kind of mutation. I honestly can't figure out what is wrong with me and I wonder if anybody could. I'm aware that I'm intellectually above average, and I think that might play a factor.


I also think being intellectually above average has something to do with my issues. It is like I am too smart for my own good. I overanalyze many social interactions and experiences that I have and it doesn't help me at all in the end.


----------



## jsmith92

Glass-Shards said:


> I feel that since I'm smarter than the average population, I don't fit in with people who are "below me" or "above me" in intelligence. I'm kind of in the medium, not a genius, but probably around the 125-130 mark.
> 
> I basically don't have the time/energy to seriously deal with stupid people. If I were to be "friends" with a less intelligent person, it'd probably be a specific purpose, like getting something out of them. I'd be basically using them, but since I've been used in the past, I don't really care anymore. I want to hang out with people who mentally "stimulate" me.


Yeah I am the same way. I won't tolerate dating someone or friends with someone less intelligent than I am because I find it annoying.


----------



## TabbyTab

my hand smells like doritos


----------



## Elad

takapuna and orewa are so beautiful

i dont want to go back to christchurch


----------



## RainboWater

When is season 4 of Once Upon A Time coming to Netflix?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

*sits down next to her and looks at her closely* ö.ö


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tea111red said:


> pfft, i'm almost the same age as my mom when she had me.


:b


----------



## Melodic

I just booked a hostel and now I'm realising I'm so not ready to be stuck in a dorm filled with strangers probably partying and having sex and having to share a bathroom and kitchen in potentially unhygienic conditions. Ok it doesn't matter, it'll be character building and if it's bad I'll just never go there again.


----------



## darlieq

How good this pasta bake is gonna taste.


----------



## SofaKing

At least I made it to the gym two days in a row. Relosing the same pounds, repeatedly.


----------



## BAH

Time to make changes..


----------



## BackToThePast

Why are my parents playing Easy Listening songs on Pandora. My god dem feels. ;_;


----------



## To22

I was cursed with my mind, not in a supernatural way, a natural way.


----------



## CWe

Stomach is bubbly and can shart any minute


----------



## Charmeleon

TabbyTab said:


> my hand smells like doritos


& mine smell like hot cheetos :O



Melodic said:


> I just booked a hostel and now I'm realising I'm so not ready to be stuck in a dorm filled with strangers probably partying and having sex and having to share a bathroom and kitchen in potentially unhygienic conditions. Ok it doesn't matter, it'll be character building and if it's bad I'll just never go there again.


No partying or sex at the hostels I've stayed at. Never used the kitchens, did use the bathrooms to shower and they've been fairly clean, just wear flip flops. Pretty chill overall, at the last one I got the top bunk and roomed with 5 non speaking Asian dudes lol.


----------



## TabbyTab

RadnessaurousRex said:


> & mine smell like hot cheetos :O


Sexy


----------



## Charmeleon

TabbyTab said:


> Sexy


Fo sho


----------



## millenniumman75

I deserved a break today


----------



## momentsunset

I wish I had a puppy


----------



## jsmith92

momentsunset said:


> I wish I had a puppy


Named Digby?


----------



## TabbyTab

I unfortunately miss my ex and am contemplating whether I should talk to him again. It's been two months. He'd probably laugh at my attempt to be nice. Then again this is the same ex who I made delete me anyway. SiGH


----------



## Fairykins

how do people even make friends? how do they make friends with strangers? I have no idea


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I feel like one of my ancestors right now caught in an ocean storm of epic proportions, threatening to capsize my ship and swallow me whole. But then I realised that this is precisely what life is about. We all sail against our winds and are threatened by dangers, but it is how we face those adversities that defines us. We sometimes need a wake up call to prove to ourselves that we are made of far tougher stuff than we think. And I am deadset on proving this to myself now, without pointless masochism of course.


----------



## cosmicslop

I was listening to college radio really late one night at 3 or 4 am and then all of a sudden the hosts start yelling the sponsors in goofy voices. It makes me smile thinking about those darn kids being silly. It also made me think about the time when Bill Burr said he used to host a show at his own college's radio station really late at night as well, and how he asked one day on air if anyone is even listening at all and to tell him that he sucks. Well, I am one of those people who listens when you think no one's there lol.


----------



## tea111red

momentsunset said:


> I wish I had a puppy


aw, i kind of want a puppy, too.


----------



## TryingMara

I'll never get anywhere or progress if I don't challenge myself and step out of my comfort zone. That's what I keep telling myself, but maybe this is just too much. Maybe I'm in over my head. Or am I babying myself? Granted some of my fears are silly, but they're still fears. Knowing they're ridiculous doesn't make them disappear or make them easier to face.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

There is a stranger at my house whose presence is preventing me from satisfying my hunger.

T_T


----------



## Daylight

Thailand


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*I Am Now Thinking.......*

What can I do now that is constructive and useful after wasting like an hour reading crap online that did not amount to a hill of beans?

Sleep !
yes.


----------



## millenniumman75

The next snowstorm


----------



## BAH

Loading..


----------



## Tokztero

I wish I was somewhere else.


----------



## moloko

Duolingo is trial and error. Kinda sucks imo... :\ Should give an explanation first. Doesn't keep track of your weaknesses either, so you have to keep repeating lessons hoping they show up.


----------



## Taplow

Waitresses


----------



## S a m

Thinking about things I have to do before I go back to school tomorrow. Ugh I'm already getting tired just thinking about school.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I am again thinking,
"what should I do next that is not a waste of time".


----------



## slyfox

I hate winter! Sucks having to go outside to run my car 2-3 times a day too. Almost didn't start the last time I tried. Wish the temps would at least get up to near freezing instead of being 10F or below


----------



## AussiePea

There are few moments in life better than the first listen of new music which sends a chill down your spine. I find myself just de-focussing completely, slumping into my chair, letting out an audible sigh and smiling.


----------



## SilentLyric

my coat makes me look like a red marshmellow but at least it keeps me warm in wisconsin weather.


----------



## Elad

want to be back in the orewa/takapuna reading on the beach, running up those hills and browsing stores with a better range of.. well everything

but i guess its going to take at least a couple of months until i pay off stuff here

sux

in the meantime i'll rub my hands together in anticipation trying to ignore the impending loneliness of being distant from family, maybe stave off with a dog or 10


----------



## forgetmylife

i can't get no sleeeeeeeppppppp


----------



## cosmicslop

Why am I not eating pistachio muffins all the time.


----------



## Stilla

Hot guys with black hair.


----------



## Fairykins

If I got everything I ever wanted, I would still not be happy.

The one thing I truly want, I wonder if I'll ever have.


----------



## cmed

hay look, snow. bout time winter got here


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

I'm tired of always being accused of doing the wrong things. I'm tired of my mother saying she'll send me to another place, with my dad. I'm tired of being overshadowed by my little brother in everything I do. I'm tired of having to be mature, even though I'm not. I just want a safe place, where nobody is judged for their actions and don't have to carry on a darkened reputation.


----------



## BackToThePast

Quality bonding time at the grocery store, even got some Hot Pockets out of it. I will cook bacon tomorrow.


----------



## romeoindespair

Craving strawberry shortcake now









All I have is leftovers :rain


----------



## tea111red

romeoindespair said:


> ....


what is your avatar from? i've seen it before and it's bugging me that i don't know.


----------



## Wren611

I don't want to do anything today, just stay in bed.


----------



## Fairykins

I wish I could study what I want to study.


----------



## undyingUmbrage

algebra is reaaaaaally boring


----------



## eveningbat

He made my day!


----------



## romeoindespair

tea111red said:


> what is your avatar from? i've seen it before and it's bugging me that i don't know.


Here you go


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To shower now or in a little bit


----------



## TabbyTab

I wish I could make friends. It seems everyday my best friend and I drift farther apart. I'm just waiting on the day she leaves me for others.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I wonder if humans will eventually evolve to the point to where we don't even have a chin?


----------



## Blakey

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I ran out of chocolates. :cry


did you slip something in them?


----------



## megsy00

Thinking of where I want to go for vacation.. I want to go to the ocean.. probably somewhere in Florida!! Ahh I'm so excited... <3 <3 <3


----------



## jsmith92

megsy00 said:


> Thinking of where I want to go for vacation.. I want to go to the ocean.. probably somewhere in Florida!! Ahh I'm so excited... <3 <3 <3


Have fun


----------



## megsy00

jsmith92 said:


> Have fun


Thank you


----------



## TheDaffodil

Am I eating weird? Why is this taking so long? What am I going to wear tomorrow? What time is it? I should head to bed.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm back


----------



## SilentLyric

omggggggg I think I looked too much into that and my heart skipped a beat for nothing wtf...


----------



## eveningbat

It is amazing to read the conversation between and among men here on the forum, especially when they say to one another, "I feel you man". So cute.


----------



## forgetmylife

hmmm no one is online to chat and I've spent way too much time on this forum in the past 24 hours...

i gotta stop that and be more productive

fml


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I see how it is.

It appears I've been ditched for somebody superior. This is nothing new to me -- I've experienced this feeling many times before. It doesn't matter too much though. I was thinking about ditching them myself though -- the friendship was pointless because we had very little in common. We were only connected originally because of common anxiety problems.

Bleh.


----------



## AussiePea

You're far too good looking to be genuinely interested in me, so what's going on here?


----------



## Perkins

Look, just because you happened to give birth to me does NOT mean you are in anyway superior to me and are always in the right like you always have to remind me. Just because you happen to be a parent that does not mean you are above reproach or devoid of being blameless like you always like to remind me whenever we fight. You never say why, but I know you like saying this to me because I know you think it gives you a free pass into doing whatever kind of potentially ****ed up **** you want to do without me saying anything about it. You are not always in the right. You're ****ing human, not a ****ing supreme being. You're a human who occasionally makes mistakes like the rest of us. The parent is always right, you say? Tell that to the kids of broken familes or in foster homes, or those with depression or who grew up abused.


----------



## undyingUmbrage

im about to take the writing part of my english exam and i really hate writing bluh


----------



## Hayman

What am I thinking about now…? Counting down the final ten minutes (or so) until I can finally leave the works’ office and head for home after another gruelling day. The half an hour or so in work always drags. Even if you have things to do.

What doesn't help is that in these winter months I arrive in before the sun rises and I don't get to leave until it's already set. Basically, I live almost like a mushroom. Always in the dark…


----------



## probably offline

People who overcook pasta should get their eyes removed with a blunt spoon.


----------



## Wirt

probably offline said:


> People who overcook pasta should get their eyes removed with a blunt spoon.


Mushy pasta > not mushy pasta. not mushy feels like I'm eating pasta that's been sitting out for a week


----------



## probably offline

^
It has nothing to do with the amount of water...



VipFuj said:


> Mushy pasta > not mushy pasta. not mushy feels like I'm eating pasta that's been sitting out for a week


Wrong. Mushy pasta is disgusting.


----------



## Flora20

I want to eat pizza


----------



## S a m

Thinking about if I should get laser eye surgery but the whole thing just f'ing scares me.


----------



## Zyriel

The sound of steam is quite pleasing in an eerily dissonant way  pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss~


----------



## Crisigv

If anyone ever gives me chocolate or candy as part of a gift ever again, I think I am going to scream. I have no will power, and almost all the chocolate is gone. I feel gross.


----------



## Ladysoul

Strangers have the best Candy.


----------



## megsy00

It can quit snowing anytime now! I absolutely hate driving in the snow!!


----------



## SunshineSam218

I should be asleep right now but I'm having trouble sleeping.


----------



## joked35

Damn TO is cold. No wonder homeless people been dying lately. Nothing but a frozen hell this place is. I hate winter!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol i'm convinced you spread bad luck wherever you go...


----------



## SilentLyric

I wonder if everything I write is just one giant cringe piece and I'm not really artistic or say things in interesting lights at all...I mean those horribly bad poke-at-fun cringe videos or gifs or to an extent america's funniest home videos...they weren't meant to be that way, but the result was so cringe worthy that they became popular on that basis alone. If that's what I ultimately am, I just want to die, literally. It makes me want to drink heavily, in the very least. I wish I had at least bad art that few people actually could like and not just a universal bad laughable attempt at art.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

so i just read a fan fic involving a sexual encounter between L and light from death note

couldnt stop laughing


----------



## eveningbat

joked35 said:


> Damn TO is cold. No wonder homeless people been dying lately. Nothing but a frozen hell this place is. I hate winter!


Too cold here in my city now as well.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I am sick of people doing what they want nowadays.... regardless of what the consequences may be.... to themselves and others around them.


----------



## cmed

Seeing Donald Trump make an asss of himself on Facebook never gets old.


----------



## shelbster18

That's sad and pathetic that my oldest sister blocked me on FB. She's 35. That's immature of her to do and not the good kind of immature.


----------



## Just Lurking

Go AWAY.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> That's sad and pathetic that my oldest sister blocked me on FB. She's 35. That's immature of her to do and not the good kind of immature.


im sorry ): ...so youre never gonna talk to me again cuz i didnt want to talk about your dog dying cuz i was high?!...why was that so bad?...i really enjoyed chatting with you and now you just gonna ignore me?!...i dont have a single person i can talk to!...that one thing happened so long ago :|


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wow, SAS is extra depressing today. ._.


----------



## estse

Everything is wrong, therefore it's all right. Eventually I'll cease existing. Good natured thoughts and such. Happy to think about the inevitable death.


----------



## Elad

i really dont want to be here after seeing where i could be but i'm tied down at the moment

wont make the same mistake in auckland that i made with this rental, in a rush to get the first place i could, i need sunlight and a little privacy instead i get people walking past my windows and no garden/yard (ouch)


----------



## shelbster18

inna sense said:


> im sorry ): ...so youre never gonna talk to me again cuz i didnt want to talk about your dog dying cuz i was high?!...why was that so bad?...i really enjoyed chatting with you and now you just gonna ignore me?!...i dont have a single person i can talk to!...that one thing happened so long ago :|


No, I guess I just took it the wrong way. Sorry if I did. I have my visitor messages and PMs hidden for now. I just haven't been feeling like talking to anyone online lately. xD And I'm sorry if I misinterpreted what you said. I'm typing from my phone so it takes a bit longer to type. :S We can talk again. But I don't know when I'll feel like talking to anyone online. It's fine. Don't worry about it. I tend to stray away from people online when I'm in a bad mood but when I'm feeling better, I like talking on here. I took my Adderall so I feel good right now.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

My bathroom just smells of this stuff. Its so good.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> No, I guess I just took it the wrong way. Sorry if I did. I have my visitor messages and PMs hidden for now. I just haven't been feeling like talking to anyone online lately. xD And I'm sorry if I misinterpreted what you said. I'm typing from my phone so it takes a bit longer to type. :S We can talk again. But I don't know when I'll feel like talking to anyone online. It's fine. Don't worry about it. I tend to stray away from people online when I'm in a bad mood but when I'm feeling better, I like talking on here. I took my Adderall so I feel good right now.


i see  ...im just glad i can chat with you again.










:b


----------



## shelbster18

inna sense said:


> i see  ...im just glad i can chat with you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :b


Lol :3 I like that pic.


----------



## TabbyTab

I wanna get some tea but I'm tired 

Cry


----------



## TenYears

Took my kids to see Big Hero 6 today, then to Barnes & Noble, then to Ross, then to Target, then to Sports Authority. So they could spend the gift cards they got from Christmas. Gift cards are awesome, but chauffeuring from place to place, meh. I'm tired. They kicked my *** today.


----------



## CWe

Dad can be a real assssss


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Just realized -- when I go back to school, I'm once again going to be subject to the constant "homophobic" comments and such. I hope I'll be able to drown them out and not feel any effect from them. I've found that teenagers -- presumably because they're insecure about their own sexuality -- are the most likely to be homophobic. I'm glad to be secure about my sexuality though. If somebody asked, I'd tell them.

I wish I could hide my emotions with ease. That would help me gain dominance over my peers at school.

Oh how I want that power.


----------



## Ladysoul

Stupid phone keeps freezing when im trying to type msgs.


----------



## Bawsome

Devin towsend is awesome


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I want somebody I can have intelligent conversation with. It's hard to come by when you're a teenager. Just one smart person who legitimately likes me for who I am, and I like who they are.

Just one would be enough. Somebody who is unique and as intelligent as I am.

I wish I fit in.


----------



## probably offline

What's playing in the background? From ~ 0.13 *edit: oops nvm, I found it*






hmm. I think that's my favourite rythm of them all. I always keep coming back to it, wether it's 80's electronic or contemporary stuff, and never seem to get sick of it.


----------



## CRAZYHeart

thinkin' about how bad the next panic attack could be


----------



## Mur

It's frustrating as hell when people try to shame you and pressure you into doing things you don't want to do, why can't my friends accept that I want to be single? Why would I want to get into a relationship when I still have mental issues that _need_ to be sorted out first?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

It's only 2:07.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## TenYears

I'm gonna fail, I'm gonna fall right on my arse, right in front of everyone. I don't know why I'm even gonna try.


----------



## typemismatch

Tiramisu


----------



## megsy00

I'm thinking you secretly do still care for me.


----------



## TabbyTab

Why do I keep seeing this terms "beta" and "alpha" thrown around? What are you dogs?
If you want to be taken some what serious pls stop with those terms


----------



## BackToThePast

What am I even doing here. Pretending to be someone I'm not, secretly seeking that which we never speak of if we wish to maintain the facade. What a mess.


----------



## lydella

How I almost took him for granted and how I need to get my **** sorted so that I don't **** up something irreplaceable.


----------



## jsmith92

When will the pain go away?


----------



## loneranger

I'm hoping my worries goes away.


----------



## cj66

Going back.
Playing with fire.


----------



## Elad

I thought cutting my own hair would be easy










all I had to do was clipper the back and sides, how the **** did I manage to look like frankensteins monster after a night with one direction.

emergency run to the hairdressers with a smile on my face because I doubted them, I thought their job was so easy. I will never doubt you again mid 30's japanese mother who cut my hair, you are an angel with scissors *plays the bodyguard soundtrack*.










guess I wont be grocery shopping this week (srs)

also I have midget ears


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Firefox is slow. It's even slower on linux. Just upgraded to firefox 34 to see if it's faster and it's now using 50% of my cpu. I'm going back to 30 and never gonna update again.
Even if it uses 90% of my cpu, i'm not gonna switch to Chrome! no way!


----------



## BAH

1%..


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I'd like to give a quick shout-out to Christina Applegate


----------



## Gusthebus

Boy am I glad I have tomorrow off...


----------



## cosmicslop

Just sat next to this beautifully bearded man speaking Italian at this Vietnamese bar. Dude, I would so reblog your face.


----------



## jsmith92

Elad said:


> I thought cutting my own hair would be easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I had to do was clipper the back and sides, how the **** did I manage to look like frankensteins monster after a night with one direction.
> 
> emergency run to the hairdressers with a smile on my face because I doubted them, I thought their job was so easy. I will never doubt you again mid 30's japanese mother who cut my hair, you are an angel with scissors *plays the bodyguard soundtrack*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I wont be grocery shopping this week (srs)
> 
> also I have midget ears


The picture on the bottom looks pretty good.


----------



## jsmith92

I sent an email to my therapist telling him everything I have been holding in since I started going to him. I decided I had to be honest or nothing would change.


----------



## shelbster18

Don't see how someone can go without washing their hands. I think that's why I was sick yesterday. Yucky.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

pouria19 said:


> Firefox is slow. It's even slower on linux. Just upgraded to firefox 34 to see if it's faster and it's now using 50% of my cpu. I'm going back to 30 and never gonna update again.
> Even if it uses 90% of my cpu, i'm not gonna switch to Chrome! no way!


What's wrong with Chrome? o_o


----------



## momentsunset

I'm thinking about changing my attitude for good. Done being nice.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Glass-Shards said:


> What's wrong with Chrome? o_o


It's from Google and i don't like to use google products other than it's search engine. Partly because i feel like they're extracting every bit of data about me(for example they read all your Gmails and gather information about you, they admit to it and say it's they're right to do so. That kind of policy is not to my liking). And partly because it is absorbing smaller companies and becoming a giant that does everything for you, i find it against the freedom of the web and the freedom of choice. 
The other reason i don't want to abandon firefox is that i feel some kind of loyalty towards it, and i like the Mozilla foundation and what they do and their goals and i want to support them. 
There you are, my reasons to stick with Firefox


----------



## jsmith92

Glass-Shards said:


> What's wrong with Chrome? o_o


Chrome is slow and horrible. Firefox is light and fast



pouria19 said:


> It's from Google and i don't like to use google products other than it's search engine. Partly because i feel like they're extracting every bit of data about me(for example they read all your Gmails and gather information about you, they admit to it and say it's they're right to do so. That kind of policy is not to my liking). And partly because it is absorbing smaller companies and becoming a giant that does everything for you, i find it against the freedom of the web and the freedom of choice.
> The other reason i don't want to abandon firefox is that i feel some kind of loyalty towards it, and i like the Mozilla foundation and what they do and their goals and i want to support them.
> There you are, my reasons to stick with Firefox


I agree to this, but Apple is ten times worse.


----------



## Tibble

-_________________-


----------



## Kilgore Trout

jsmith92 said:


> Chrome is slow and horrible. Firefox is light and fast
> 
> I agree to this, but Apple is ten times worse.


I totally agree. At least google doesn't charge you and extract your data at the same time.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

How does one develop social skills if they are socially anxious? The answer would certainly be "by challenging their anxiety", but I.. I don't want to.

I'm scared..


----------



## cj66

change


----------



## Perkins

I'm about to spend the last of my money and after this I will be broke and won't have any for what is likely a very long time. But despite that I'm just glad it's for someone else and not me.


----------



## shelbster18

You're just asking to get sick if you rarely wash your hands. Anyone in their right mind knows to do that. I'm tired of getting sick just because my bf acts like he can't wash his hands. And when you touch your dogs and still don't wash your hands, you're begging for it. Not only are you harming yourself but the people around you. I told him that germs can make you sick and he got ****ing mad at me and told me they don't. He's been sick the past couple of days and got me sick one day. It's his own ****ing fault. If you're going to have diarrhea all day and puke, you should learn your damn lesson.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i need to get of my fat ars* and finish doing that course. it wont take much effort of work,.... I have a couple of weeks time left.


----------



## BAH

Go away or else..


----------



## BackToThePast

It's my Christian parents' anniversary, we're all sitting on the couch ready to watch a movie and what did my dad choose to watch? The Wolf of Wall Street. You mean that film filled with a smorgasbord of hookers and cocaine and a record-breaking 569 f-bombs, averaging one every 3.16 minutes? Yup. I didn't tell him.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

happiness? lol never heard of it


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My whole life, I've had a grand total of.. 3 real friends, as in, we didn't just hang out at school but we visited each other's houses and such. Nowadays, I have no friends, period. I have literally two people I can talk to at school, but only in specific instances, which means rarely.

I don't fit in or connect with anybody I'm exposed to. I'm an outsider. I never truly connected with the friends I had in the past. I have too many problems as well. Social phobia, possible OCD, depression.. ugh. I'm saddened by the idea of never being able to make friends. I'm too debilitatingly afraid of people. 

The 2015 school year......

Maybe I could change.. maybe.....


----------



## jsmith92

Glass-Shards said:


> My whole life, I've had a grand total of.. 3 real friends, as in, we didn't just hang out at school but we visited each other's houses and such. Nowadays, I have no friends, period. I have literally two people I can talk to at school, but only in specific instances, which means rarely.
> 
> I don't fit in or connect with anybody I'm exposed to. I'm an outsider. I never truly connected with the friends I had in the past. I have too many problems as well. Social phobia, possible OCD, depression.. ugh. I'm saddened by the idea of never being able to make friends. I'm too debilitatingly afraid of people.
> 
> The 2015 school year......
> 
> Maybe I could change.. maybe.....


Funny...I only have 3 friends as well.


----------



## jsmith92

God help me on this test tomorrow. Please let me hit my head on a door and get acquired savant syndrome in the science field. Please oh please. I need to do well on this test.


----------



## hazel22

im glad that yoga pants are socially acceptable to wear daily, makes life so much more comfortable


----------



## dontwaitupforme

One day on one day off. I wonder how long i can keep it up?


----------



## Ziva

@Banzai You're over quota!


----------



## Elad

Going to pick up some food and theres a man on the public seating next to the liquor store, obviously having it rough.

Asks me if I can spare a few dollars to which I say sorry I've only got card, tell him to have a good new year even though its a bit late, he seems happy about that, brightening up with a "y-you too man!". 

Food is ready and I walk past him again, and again he asks if I have a few dollars to which I say the exact same thing. The look on his face was like its the first time hes heard it and I didn't say it just 15 minutes earlier, completely forgotten.

Unfortunate.


----------



## Perkins

That moment when you think you should get ready but laziness takes over...


----------



## Just Lurking

Who commits armed robbery inside a mall?


----------



## CWe

Running outside in the snow without shoes is a thrill


----------



## Zyriel

I wish I could control my hair mentally lmao. Or imagine if it did have a purpose at one time other than personal style or keeping the head warm. Like sharks sensing electricity and vibration in the water through their skin o_o! I wonder why humans are the only apes with thick heads of hair ~


----------



## Taplow

Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers. They're on TV right now on BBC4.


----------



## BackToThePast

I don't get it I don't get it I don't get it I don't get it I don't get it I don't get it I


----------



## BAH

The day is yesterday


----------



## moloko

My sleep schedule is all messed up. ****.


----------



## blue2

moloko said:


> My sleep schedule is all messed up. ****.


Mine too :boogie


----------



## jsmith92

My crushes (yes I have multiple)


----------



## shelbster18

I'm spending the weekend with my mom and won't be going back until Monday. My dad went on a trip to Alabama for a week. I'm glad I got to get out of the house for a change. And she took me shopping to buy more clothes. I bought three pairs of leggings for just a little over five dollars. I think that was a good deal.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere1

I'm watching a 48 Hours Mystery show right now. Thinking about that.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Remember that episode of WataMote when Tomoko goes to the coffee shop? That's going to be me in a few hours when I go on my date. I have somehow gone through my entire life without ever drinking coffee.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Always feeling like ****......


----------



## Recessive J

Woke up today feeling everything intensely rather than feeling empty.

Which isn't necessarily a good thing :um


----------



## Elad

couple of ducks on the road in the middle of the night, i walk up to make them move and they just freeze for a second

suddenly fly away side by side really low, one in each lane like they're racing










jesus christ i am boring


----------



## TabbyTab

I want some hot dogs


----------



## sp4c3b0und

Do I will stay single forever


----------



## Just Lurking

What's dumber and more inconsiderate and rife with obliviousness than posting a 4000x3000 image on a forum?

---------> Quoting it.


----------



## shelbster18

I was half asleep when some woman came knocking on the door. Lol I thought that was funny. I slept on the couch so it sounded loud. That couch made me sleep good.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

<3


----------



## TabbyTab

I feel so bad for not replying to this girl who likes my art for over a week.... I always complain about not having anyone to talk to yet when someone geinuely likes something I do I just totally blow them off. 

SIGh


----------



## TabbyTab

I don't understand how some people can produce another human being but yet still act like they're 12.


----------



## Kevin001

How bad are the seahawks going to lose by.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

freestyle! :fall


----------



## cj66

another break


----------



## AussiePea

Wishing I was smarter and better with numbers & problem solving. Wonder if there's a way to train that aspect of your mind.


----------



## mattmc

My friend doesn't have to say she thinks a lot less about me than I do her. I can arrive to that conclusion based on logic. She has a lot more going on in her life. That's not her fault. I wouldn't fault her with anything. But it's hard to have that imbalance. I wish I didn't care. I wish I'd stop making a big deal about it all. This is why having a female friend doesn't work well for me. And it sucks because there are amazing aspects to having a woman as a friend. Women can be incredible. Still just, practically every time, it becomes too much.


----------



## Pastelbuddha

Wish I could escape and go on adventures like those stupid teens in those books.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The emptiness.

I'm stuck in another downward spiral of constant negativity. I guess I should call or text my therapist and ask for an appointment. What's stopping me? The fear is, I guess. The feelings that serve to remind me of my physical existence stop me from performing actions that allow me to progress in the upward staircase to recovery.

Something doesn't feel quite right. Nothing has changed for me yet I feel different. I feel like if I were sitting in a therapy session, I'd have nothing to talk about. "So, what's changed?"

"Nothing.. I don't know.."

Even my therapist must think I'm pathetic. I talk about the same things, how anxious I always am, and how miserable I feel. When asked to provide justification for my feelings, I don't really provide much, if anything. If you don't know the cause, you can't really be treated effectively.

I see no hope that I'll ever get better. Antidepressants seem like my last hope and if they don't work..

..I'm screwed. Even if they do work and I feel better, that won't make me fit in, and as of now, I see zero hope for ever fitting in. I guess that's the biggest reason I feel the way I do.

I hope I can stay 'strong'. Somebody once told me that "the strongest people get the hardest lives". I think it's more like "hardships give you strength".

If you get through them, anyway.

The feeling of chronic emotional discomfort is coming back to haunt me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I belong in the trash, with the rest of the useless garbage.


fsodafjoisdjfposagjoijgwrja fwimnm ahegi im done. im ****ing done.

just forget i exist


----------



## Elad

reading that abortion thread makes me wish there was a potato lock on posting

a nice little checklist about how you're feeling and if what you're saying is at all reasonable

the levels of potato are too damn high, and the jaded projectors are so obvious to spot


----------



## Persephone The Dread

idiot.


----------



## Kevin001

How much time do I have left in this world.


----------



## FujiApple

I think my life's mission is speaking... 

That kind of explains a lot

And is oddly cruel for me to discover


----------



## classicalpaint

Why my best friend said she wants to take a break from talking to me. After I told her things I never told anyone else.
Also cookie cake. I love cookie cake.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Dark misty nights <3


----------



## BackToThePast

Pick up the phone, dial the number, say the words on script. It's simple. Do it. C'mon, do it.


----------



## Just Lurking

I feel like all I do is kill time.

Maybe that's all we really do, but it would be nice to feel some sense of purpose or like there's some semblance of importance to all this.


----------



## momentsunset

About how I compare myself to people too much and it always makes me feel like dirt.
I can't help but have this inferiority complex. I need to find out how to get rid of it.


----------



## mr hoang

I don't even know how ill survive...


----------



## mr hoang

Nitrogen said:


> I can't believe how distressed and stupid people get over change, my example today from my bio lecture this morning:
> 
> I decided to sit somewhere different this time because I showed up early and I didn't really like where I had been sitting before, so I decided to switch. Ok, people start coming in, it's getting kind of crowded, and this dude sits next to me and then his pal shows up like three minutes later and wants to seriously ***** me out for taking his seat when there's literally two other seats right next to me and the other dude, and then when he finally stopped being a ****baby about it, he started *****ing to his friend about "but I ALWAYS sit there, what the hell, whatever", and was in a pissy mood about it for the entire lecture
> 
> Jesus ****ing christ and I thought I was sensitive lol


Hahaha. He needs to grow the **** up.
I'd tell him "deal with it you little ****"!


----------



## AllieG

If I were a guy, would I look good with a beard? :con


----------



## rdrr

I feel invisible and forgotten


----------



## scintilla

This website gets me down. In fact, I kind of detest it at times. So why do I still come here?


----------



## Marakunda

What's wrong with living your life through other people? I've always thought of myself as more of an "observer" rather then an actual person with a life. I'll never get a "dream girl", but someone will, and I think that's good enough for me. I just wish I wasn't so hurt by this thought.

I just cried while I was taking a walk outside, I think a girl saw me, it was weird. It made me feel things I don't ever think I felt. I should stay inside...


----------



## hazel22

Took a 4 hour nap and awoke during it with my heart started racing and pounding out of my chest and I couldn't move, then I heard a voice with the authority of god ask me "What do you feel" in a (i want to say) british accent. Then its like all the feelings I had been holding throughout the day flowed through my brain to answer him. 
The heart racing and paralyzing happened twice after that. Then I had weird dreams.
That voice and heart racing seriously felt paranormal though


----------



## jsmith92

scintilla said:


> This website gets me down. In fact, I kind of detest it at times. So why do I still come here?


I'm wondering the same thing. I guess it is the only place we feel accepted and where we can truly be ourselves without being harshly judged by our peers.


----------



## forgetmylife

if I type something, will at least one other person read it? or will it be forever lost on page 334? this page is filling up with posts, i'd say there's a 50/50 chance


----------



## shelbster18

Damn, my sister went on a trip to Iowa like a week ago and she's coming back tomorrow. I wish I could have went.


----------



## grendon

I'm currently thinking about what should I write in this thread.


----------



## Perkins

My iPod shuffle keeps turning on by itself and blaring certain bands. 

I think maybe the music Gods are trying to tell me something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## cmed

Persephone The Dread said:


>


lmao


----------



## Kevin001

Tom Brady why?


----------



## Gusthebus

I need to buy new socks and earrings on my day off...


----------



## MoveAlong91

I'm thinking about the cute girl at the library that I saw today. I wish I would have said something to her, but when I realized she was about an inch taller than me, I just didn't. I had actually got up to check to see if it was my turn to be registered into one of the computers there so I could print, since my printer has no ink. I was right next to her as she walked pass me, and she was definitely taller than me :/ Man...lol


----------



## gloomy

should I study?


----------



## shelbster18

I'm thinking about shaving my eyebrows to make them thin and wearing my hair to both sides.


----------



## slyfox

Wonder if I could make a youtube channel interesting enough to get a lot of viewers. It would probably be about exploring/rockhounding/treasure hunting or making things in a survival situation. I really love to learn new ways to make things. I have anxiety about be on or talking on film though and I would probably have to buy a better video camera. Probably not going to happen


----------



## lilyamongthorns

My dream tonight reminded me of the time my social anxiety was so bad, my throat would constrict when I tried to talk. So glad this doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Persephone The Dread said:


>


:lol


----------



## AussiePea

dontwaitupforme said:


> :lol


Oh god no hahaha.


----------



## kivi

I don't want to go outside but I must go.


----------



## Kevin001

Trying to decide what movie I want to watch.


----------



## CJanene

Wow I can't believe I just passed that math test, frick yeah! I really need to listen to the new FOB album right now. I wish I could go swimming but its too cold. I really want to do my class work but the internet :|


----------



## lilyamongthorns

About to cook some rice curry and finish making gluten free pasta with meat sauce. Hope it turns out delicious. Also will be baking gluten free pumpkin bread. I'm still craving the pumpkin spice flavors of the Holidays.


----------



## hazel22

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Oh my ****ing god. :clap

"seems to like cat food but isn't a cat"
no ****

it probably isn't even someones pet.. just a wild animal they picked up


----------



## hazel22

Natures path dark chocolate chip coconut granola bars are so ****ing good


----------



## probably offline

Her voice, jesus christ what's going on






<3_<3

and just as good live?






/dead


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Tried out the SAS chat for the first time. Never again.


----------



## mr hoang

Rush in Montreal in June!


----------



## probably offline

When cats pretend to not pay attention to you, but the ears totally give them away. Arghghfdsjjkflds stop being so cute.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> Tried out the SAS chat for the first time. Never again.


Yes, same thought.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Sometimes I see someone on SAS who lives in the same area as me. I feel tempted to let them know but I always change my mind and think nahhh.


----------



## Zyriel

Eclairessssssssss @[email protected]


----------



## Cletis

My left testicle itches...


----------



## Melodic

I want to slip into negativity again, it's so much easier than positivity. It's easy to lie in bed pitying myself, reinforcing how bad my life is and how unlucky I am. But I have just over a day to get a grip. I will be meeting a bunch of new people and I can't screw it up.


----------



## twistix

forgetmylife said:


> if I type something, will at least one other person read it? or will it be forever lost on page 334? this page is filling up with posts, i'd say there's a 50/50 chance


I read it


----------



## Crisigv

I'm thinking about him. I've been thinking about him all day.


----------



## TenYears

OK, I've now completely given up on the human race.

Idk what's after this life (after I die, of natural causes, of course) but I really hope I'm not reincarnated into somebody else. I've had a taste and I don't want any more.

This sucks. I'm no saint or anything, far from it. But people just....suck. I hate this ****.

Maybe the time we're here on earth is just a blink of an eye in God's time. If there is a God. Idk. Maybe it doesn't mean anything at all. Or maybe everything. *** if I know. I don't have any answers. None.

I just wish it was over.

I think too much.


----------



## shelbster18

How the hell do I have a big bruise on my right thigh? I never used to bruise easily until like seven months ago. I get them all the time now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol is this all omegle is

i must have gotten a horny guy i said i was a hot girl with big boobs


----------



## AllieG

Why do I constantly make a fool of myself? :|


----------



## Avesatani

Should i send her a message ?
Should i go out next weekend because it's my birthday ?
Should i do things today that i have decided to do to improve my life and myself ?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AllieG said:


> Why do I constantly make a fool of myself? :|


I seem to make a fool of myself only when there are people around to witness it. O_O


----------



## Kevin001

What am I going to eat for breakfast


----------



## SofaKing

I had dreamed so vividly of waking up next to her and going to sleep together each night. Nothing else mattered except for being together. It's all gone now. I've been discarded and for reasons that baffle me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

When I drink, I seriously can't stop. Ended up in one pub drinking buckfast cocktails.. Bork.


----------



## Kevin001

What's this rash on my arm?


----------



## SofaKing

I have things I have to do, but just can't get motivated at the moment. 

Between getting busy living or getting busy dying, the choice is no longer clear.


----------



## Kevin001

Deciding on what to eat for lunch?


----------



## BackToThePast

Going back...eurgh. Could use a snow day or two.


----------



## shelbster18

My sister might be moving to Iowa this summer. She's not sure if she is but she's thinking about it. I might get to go there and visit if she does.


----------



## SofaKing

Words are easy, actions are not. While both can be disingenuous, one is more difficult to disguise than the other. Do I trust words? Yeah, but actions speak louder at this point...and that is what I need now more than ever. Am I worth someone's action to them?


----------



## Kevin001

Should I watch Miss Universe or not


----------



## Kevin001

Breakfast


----------



## coeur_brise

"Why those shoes look like you could walk all day in them and not get tired."... "My feet hurt."


----------



## Just Lurking

The downside of watching LOTR and The Hobbit is that everything else in movies and television seems to pale in comparison.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

How many babies will be conceived during the snow storm


----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## Perkins

B*tch tits.


----------



## Kevin001

Why are people so mean? Aren't we supposed to encourage one another.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I can't believe I'm such an incompetent piece of ****.

Now I'll have to check things 5 times just to absolutely make sure that it's all correct.

****ing hell. I'm such a useless piece of ****. No wonder nobody wants anything to do with me.


----------



## CWe

Tired of anxiety ruling my life


----------



## TabbyTab

Ughhh why can't I sleep? 

I'm seeing a counselor tomorrow so I can't be yawning and wiping my eyes through the whole thing ffffudge


----------



## coeur_brise

Woke up, still tired. And this was on my recommended Watch on youtube: 



:sus


----------



## Melodic

Tonight's dinner was so bad. I am expending so much energy trying to think of what to cook next and how to sustain myself with nutrients so that I don't become iron deficient or get sick. But it's made 1000x harder by the fact all my housemates can cook like masterchefs and my mind goes blank if I have to cook in front of them. I'm also trying to only buy groceries that I definitely need a lot of, so running out of stuff makes me feel like a scavenger. But I have to get better at cooking somehow, and what better way than to be thrown right into the deep end?


----------



## Lyresh25

I am so ugly. I hate my face....


----------



## Taplow

Ectoplasm and spermatozoa and their similarity, or lack of.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I should be studying something. Lots of days go by that I don't learn anything new.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've been at school for like, an hour and a half and my nightmares have already come true. How can this be happening to me? School is already making me think about suicide. For ****'s sake. 

That one thing that I worried about but was unlikely, yeah, it ****ing happened. Now I have to deal with even more daily stress, as if I didn't have enough. 

I'm lonely as ****. Constantly anxious. lol, could it get any worse? Oh wait, this is school. OF COURSE IT WILL GET WORSE.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wonder what horrors school will burden me with next...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So, today was my first day at school for 2015. I was kind of 'excited', but mostly nervous. I guess it could best be described as 'nervacited'. I knew I wouldn't enjoy school at all and I knew I'd be suffering, but school really cranked up the horror level. My first class was basically an organization class, providing us with essential school provided equipment for the rest of the year. One of those things was a timetable.

Now, let me first explain myself. There is a teacher from my old school whose classes I didn't like for one reason, they always wear the clothes that happen to be my fetish, and I sometimes struggle to manage my arousal levels in class, while concentrating and managing general social anxiety. I'm effectively juggling multiple balls at once. Concentrating in class was difficult and I couldn't really look at them.

Since I left my old school last year to go to a new campus (I go to a multi campus school), I was relieved that they wouldn't be back. I was 99% sure they wouldn't be back, anyway, so I was fairly confident that I'd have a teacher whom I could work well with.

When I got my timetable, I wasn't feeling worried.

Then I looked at the initials on the side of the classes.

Their initials were there. I was slightly horrified.

I looked down to the part of the page that contained the full names next to the initals. Yep. Their name was there, and.. oh my god. This picture describes my reaction.










I actually gasped out loud and my heart sank. I felt crushed. Finally defeated by the menacing, unrelenting clutches of the education system. The room started spinning and my mind was more or less blank.

Shock. I silently realized that I had to somehow deal with this. I wasn't sure how, and I still don't know. I don't have the emotional strength for this. Yes, I can deal with the daily stresses of school to a certain degree, but this.. this is past my limit.

I suppose I could see it as something like 'the ultimate test' to my emotional strength. The results of my practice of the art of artificial apathy.

I had a class with the culprit today. Seeing that on the timetable was horrifying too, but it didn't quite compare, lol. It meant that I couldn't first think of a strategy, instead I had to improvise and try to play it cool.

The class went.. uh...

I had this sneaking suspicion that they (culprit) could read my mind and tell what I was thinking and how I was feeling, (and I was anxious as **** lol) but I know that people can't read minds. I couldn't shake the feeling, though. I attempted a blank face throughout the class, even through the brief talks that everybody had to do. Whenever I was standing, I was literally shaking from the anxiety, and that wasn't even when I was speaking, just when I entered and left the room. My voice was a bit trembly when I was talking.

Throughout the class, I had semi-frequent OCD like thoughts that usually make me physically cringe when I'm alone. I had to suppress the cringes too. There are high stakes on my emotional strength here. I can't have a single person knowing that I'm in a bloody emotional battle with the school, and I have to keep this up for at least another 6 months. Considering I struggled through one class, I don't know how I can manage. I have 5 straight periods with the teacher on Monday. 5 periods is most of the day.

I need stay strong. I can't break. If I can get through this, I know I'm emotionally strong.

I don't understand why I need to suffer so much. It can't be karma because I'm a generally nice, open minded person. I don't hurt people, I've never killed anyone. Why do I deserve this horror?

And so the bloody battle resumes. My self harm urges will likely come soon. I think I might buy a pencil sharpener so I can take the blade out and use it.

The things I described here only make a small(ish) part of my horror filled high school adventure. And I've still got two years left. lol why?


----------



## megsy00

Tomorrow is a new day... hopefully better than today ugh


----------



## jsmith92

My crush looked so beautiful today in class. I wish I could talk to her.


----------



## fobia

My state of mind


----------



## coeur_brise

@Glass-Shards, that sounds dreadful having to sit through that by the way you described it. Suppressed anxiety is the worst. Is there any other way to get a new teacher? Different time slot maybe or you just want to be in a different learning group? Surely there are different teachers even for the same grade. I imagine the school would be more flexible if you come up with something, didn't have to be related to your specific fetish but make up something about anxiety with so and so at this hour and those kids. :shrug or take a mysterious break and they somehow place you in the bad kids learning group. Sorry if I'm imposing, its probably better to request it rather than force it.


----------



## Perkins

Who the hell keeps giving Iggy Azalea work?


----------



## Elad




----------



## Astrofreak6

My team leader is a pain in the *** bahhh -.-


----------



## Kevin001

Food, but I just ate.


----------



## AussiePea

Flying to and from Melbourne today just to drop off some parts... Well at least everyday isn't the same.


----------



## BackToThePast

My roommate's been dating this girl and now she's in my room sleeping with him. I can't even get up to go to the bathroom lmao what's happening.


----------



## shelbster18

It's a bit creepy having this DVD cover of Chucky staring at me on the table. Go away Chucky. :blank


----------



## wrongguy

Gotta start my drive across the country tomorrow. nervous. hope i don't have a panick attack on the road. Hope I have enough money to make it through the month.


----------



## Cmasch

Need to get myself a girlfriend lmao, **** is boring when your alone.


----------



## Kevin001

Food


----------



## shelbster18

Went to the store today to get me a lemonade, two bags of sweet jalapeno chips, and a king size Reese's and some dude asked me if I had the munchies. I just told him that I did. Lol I wasn't even going to eat all of it in one sitting. xD


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Id love to start a Pilates class, once the good weather starts to kick in. 

(Without bailing)


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol even my family think i'm a lowlife loser

why do i exist


----------



## Just Lurking

First Winter Storm Warning of the season. It will be February when it hits.

Just 1-2 days ago, we were in the clear. Now we're due 10 inches. Surprise!


----------



## coeur_brise

Just Lurking said:


> First Winter Storm Warning of the season. It will be February when it hits.
> 
> Just 1-2 days ago, we were in the clear. Now we're due 10 inches. Surprise!


Yup. Just when you think winter might be over, you get hit with a snowstorm. Yay. And then it drags on for another miserable six weeks until suddenly winter is over but you don't notice it until the fall. Or eight weeks, depending. Snow still exists in April sometimes in the northern climes.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Umm, so ended up at a house party 40 miles away from town.. On my own.

(Insert Paul oakenfold tune and kohl eyeliner)


----------



## KoiMe

Running away. Wherever the road takes me and whenever time tells. Hopefully to a better place (o'-'o)ﾉ


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I guess the main reason I procrastinate is because my work never feels good enough and I'm never happy with it. How can I turn something in that just looks so bad? Nobody what I do, it''ll never look good.

lol I really do have it difficult, despise the beliefs to the contrary of my family.


----------



## shelbster18

Got a message from someone that sent me a friend request saying that they would be pkeased to know if I'm a Christian and all this other stuff. Not sure what to say since I'm Atheist. xD  lolz


----------



## herk

im not fat, im a food completionist


----------



## Elad

why is the wheel of time series so ****ing long

and why tf did i start it


----------



## moloko

First page of new posts.


----------



## Kevin001

What am I going to eat for breakfast?


----------



## BAH

Darkness has left


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

praying that tomorrow will be a snow day


----------



## blue2

Everyone in England drives super fast and angry and the crime for one mistake is firing squad like u guys its my first time chill the fark out crazy lady :cry


----------



## jsmith92

AnonymousPersonG said:


> praying that tomorrow will be a snow day


Same


----------



## jsmith92

I feel completely lost and broken inside


----------



## mr hoang

Watching my hockey team play. The life is sucked out. So painful to watch... the game is early too so it would probably ruin the rest of my day.


----------



## cmed

I need to start recording this game and watching it later so I can fast forward the commercials. I'm watching more advertisements than football. Unwatchable.


----------



## shelbster18

Blue Kool-aid is my favorite flavored Kool-aid now. Ooooh yeah.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm still a bit annoyed about what happened today. I was asked a simple question in class and I managed to screw it up, even though I knew the answer. I said the answer, but the teacher obviously didn't hear me. I started panicking and couldn't think. I said "wait, which one are we up to?" and people were staring at me and trying to help me out. Everybody was waiting for an answer and I was just sitting there dying inside for a few seconds until the teacher gave up and said the answer, which was what I said originally, adding ''ít's a tricky one'' with a sarcastic twang that annoyed me.

Ugh. All because I can't speak loudly enough. I guess I've solidified myself as ''mentally retarded'' in my new class now.


----------



## CWe

I hate having my routines broken


----------



## BAH

4 Years of nothing..


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

Dying.


----------



## blue2

I was thinking about giving blood to see what its like and what type of blood I have cause IDK I know its red :stu


----------



## BackToThePast

That moment when you rediscover an old beloved band from 2010. Oh man, this is all I need for today. *hopelessly drowns in music*


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I met a beautiful boy (well, 34 year old man) on Saturday night.. And we're still talking. This has totally caught me off guard as I was not expecting this at all. I think I'm addicted to his personality. I actually want to stay in touch!? No, this can't be happening. I'm not prepared for it. Wtf.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm a failure in every way possible. Why don't I just die already? Life has ****ed me over again and again and I just can't catch a break. FML. I'm a loser among losers. 100% worthless. My pointless existence is stretching. I know I should just kill myself already, but I don't know how. Pills are unlikely to work and would provide an exceptionally slow and tortuous death. I have zero access to firearms or really anything that is kind of deadly.


----------



## shelbster18

Egg burps are so gross. -_- I hate getting them.


----------



## Kevin001

Why does this have to be so hard?


----------



## BAH

It's time..


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Glass-Shards said:


> I'm a failure in every way possible. Why don't I just die already? Life has ****ed me over and over again and I just can't catch a break. FML. I'm a loser among losers. 100% worthless. My pointless existence is stretching. I know I should just kill myself already, but I don't know how. Pills are unlikely to work and would provide an exceptionally slow and tortuous death. I have zero access to firearms or really anything that is kind of deadly.


----------



## Kevin001

When should I go to sleep?


----------



## TenYears

It's almost over.


----------



## mr hoang

Its my birthday, and I'm just reflecting on where I was and where I am now. I thought I'd be farther along in life by now. Its frustrating, but I'm looking forward.


----------



## Elad

where the hell are all the other average and below average looking people

i go outside and all i see are the handsome couldve-acted-on-7th-heaven looking people doing cool stuff

everyone is infinitely cooler than me it seems


----------



## eveningbat

blue2 said:


> I was thinking about giving blood to see what its like and what type of blood I have cause IDK I know its red :stu


Hey, how come you have become a female?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

That weird surge of anxiety that you can feel coursing through your body.


----------



## Kevin001

Food and death.


----------



## Pastelbuddha

Loner lunch


----------



## shelbster18

I might be able to make friends with some girl that lives close to me. She messaged me online and seems nice. She told me that I look very familiar.


----------



## BAH

Time for weekly cleaning


----------



## ShatteredGlass

This school is nice and quiet at lunchtime. A lot of people go out to mcdonalds or wherever to get lunch. It's always nice when it's peaceful. I feel like I can let my guard down a bit.


----------



## Perkins

I really wish there was an Ad-Block feature in real life for 50 Shades of Grey other than living like a caveman.


----------



## CWe

What am I doing with my life


----------



## ShatteredGlass

What if I told you that I love you?

I wish I knew how you felt about me, just for a sense of certainty, I suppose.


----------



## cmed

You know it's been cold lately when you walk outside and 40F feels like a spring day.


----------



## Elad

I wish I was a speedy reader, its frustrating being stuck in the initial _trotting on horses beta worrisome i cant do this, can i?_ part of the story before any real character development.

ok I get it hes a little *****. I'm tired of reading about his *****ness. I want to jump 400 pages and see him shooting fireballs from his toenails, fingering princesses in front of kings, swinging away on a bloody braided vine of dead monsters pubic hair, big semi erect dick swinging horny with inner calm and confidence.

but I get the feeling with this series that even 400 pages will be nothing, I'm afraid it'll be half way(7000) into the series before the transition from beta farm boy to porn star with a smile and sword.

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

The frustration is knowing its my own limitation on speed, the story is before me but I'm too slow digesting the words. fuuuuu


----------



## shelbster18

OMG. I passed out last night that I almost forgot I had to see my mother today. Lmao Good thing I got up a few hours early!


----------



## blue2

eveningbat said:


> Hey, how come you have become a female?


:stu Its fun I think I'd make a really pretty lady


----------



## pocketbird

to drink or not to drink the last bit ~ but i really would like to make tiny little cracker sandwiches mmm


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Kevin001

What I'm about to eat for breakfast.


----------



## Elad

Not long till valentines day.

I'm looking forward to sitting here reading thread titles in the voice of a nasally teary eyed 15 year old who just got out of his first relationship which lasted 4 days, her leaving him for Chad who is in year 11 because he has the new iphone and way better designs on minecraft.


----------



## shelbster18

I had a panic attack last night and had to get the ambulance over here. I've never had one in my life but that's what my bf said it was. Had to show them the meds I was taking and they think it's just because my body hasn't adjusted to the meds. :S But it got me to calm down. I was high, too. 

Ambulance dude: Are you insulin dependent?

Me: Yes, I am...Wait what was the question again? 

I'm not a diabetic but I said I was. -_- lol

Ambulance dude: When was the last time you had your period?

Me: Right now.

Ambulance people look at me awkwardly. 

My bf covers his face and starts laughing.

*Feels like I'm in a comedy movie *

My panic attack embarrassed me but I was mostly scared.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

This isn't normal. 

This person is not normal. I should not have a vague fear of getting hurt or even murdered. They're crazy and have a gun.

I should not be fearing for my life or the lives of the ones I love.


----------



## jsmith92

Elad said:


> Not long till valentines day.
> 
> I'm looking forward to sitting here reading thread titles in the voice of a nasally teary eyed 15 year old who just got out of his first relationship which lasted 4 days, her leaving him for Chad who is in year 11 because he has the new iphone and way better designs on minecraft.


Hell no. That **** is a bunch of crap. I'm going to be trolling those threads like crazy just for the fun of it.


----------



## Elad

Sometimes I forget I live on the outskirts of the city center, then I go to the petrol station at 2am.

Its pretty much a nightclub with all the people packed in and guy behind the till bobbing his head to the electro mix hes turned up. 

Not sure if miss or not.


----------



## probably offline

I need to find a balance between interests/talents/passions and studying something that will put me on a path towards an (almost)guaranteed career. I have to be realistic about this. I hate that. I wish I was rich so I could study whatever I want for the rest of my life. Just keep learning stuff. That would be heavenly. I don't have an urge to become something. I just want to learn.

(I want to apply for a university in the near future, but I don't know what to study yet)


----------



## Kevin001

Food


----------



## Hilla

Kevin001 said:


> Food


^Same.

I'm also thinking about how I should be studying or reading one of those books for school or doing _something_ productive, but I'm just here doing nothing because I feel too stressed and anxious.


----------



## BAH

Loading..


----------



## coeur_brise

I should be asleep. Like passed out. deep in phase 3 sleep cycle. tempting.


----------



## catcharay

It's been gradual but I've developed a habit of stringently counting my calories and I absolutely hate it. Think healthy and clean.


----------



## jsmith92

I'm worried about @SociallyAnxiousGamer. He sent me a very disturbing message earlier today. I hope he doesn't hurt himself. Please give him support guys he is in dire need of it.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get out of this bed and eat breakfast.


----------



## Pessoa

****ing foxes keep waking me up. Yes they're beautiful creatures but they're also annoying *******s.


----------



## shelbster18

My meds don't seem to be working yet.


----------



## Elad

Hate it when someone is talking to you about something and they start saying **** you know 100% is incorrect or just no true. Just stand there nodding sort of hesitating about whether you should correct them and look like a dick or stand there with fake smile agreeing.


----------



## SuperSky

Why type it when I can embed it?


----------



## T Studdly

I should finish these character bio's 

Problem is I have like....a crap ton of OC's....gonna take forever.


----------



## deeeanabanana

who is tony dash? :c
Mindy Kaling's talks about him as the celebrity with a creepy best friend stand-in in her book. 
Tom cruise?? That was my first guess, he's that self-centered to be best buddies with a guy who did plastic surgery to look like his twin, but then he is too self-centered to allow someone else to steal the spotlight lol.
I'm so curious


----------



## Kevin001

Deciding if I should watch porn or a movie? The struggle.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It feels like death is chasing me harder than ever still and I am losing my footing. I wish I could have some dignity in all of this instead of simply accepting whatever treatment comes my way. I wonder what it actually feels like to be genuinely wanted. Whatever happens, wyrd bið ful aræd.


----------



## BAH

Should come up with a list..


----------



## aloneinmythoughts

Another reason why I shouldn't have switched to spanish: everybody hates me. I didn't even do anything bad and yet I feel like half the class is talking **** about me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm socially retarded and life sucks.

Somebody kill me. I'm trash. Left as rotting roadkill by the relentless atrocities of school.


----------



## Kevin001

Food, like always.


----------



## Blue Scout

Nope. Too inappropriate.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Is my hatred of school normal or does it borderline on a mental disorder in and of itself?


----------



## thomasjune

Valentine's day is coming up and I don't have anyone to spend my hard earn money on. fml :/


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm working on Vday. At least it'll keep me busy. -_-


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I can't believe I was actually 'looking forward' to school a few weeks ago. Actually, more accurately, I wasn't dreading it.

lol. How naive of me. Have I suddenly forgiven school for the horrors in the past? No. School didn't hold back. It's like I just casually walked into hell. The first 15 minutes of the first day were going well, and then I got my timetable. That was school's first KO hit. Within 15 minutes.

I've strolled into the clutches of an iron fist, or so it feels. Those familiar feelings of hopelessness, anxiety and rage reunited with me in hell. It was a reunion that left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Elad

tfw when reminded coffee is a diuretic


----------



## mdw41820

Why am I sad?
I'm such a fortunate person.
Why can I acknowledge this - and still be sad.
Am I selfish? Or ungrateful?
I'm such a ****ty person.


----------



## mdw41820

Thinking about meeting up with a person - and doing things I know I shouldn't.


----------



## Dissonance

People could read a book for once, besides Harry Potter and Twilight, you know...


----------



## Kevin001

Why can't I escape people?


----------



## BAH

没什么


----------



## shelbster18

I should be careful about what I say because most of the time it seems to come true. If it's something bad that is.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Comics, and juices to vape. Delicious juices. Heh. I quit smoking. Only 5 days, though.


----------



## CWe

pretty much everything

[email protected]@@@@ goat legs


----------



## probably offline

I catch myself rocking my upper body back and forth, or side to side, too often.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

****ing hell. ****ing hell. I'm doomed for permanent social inadequacy, aren't I? I just cannot do anything right.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to get off this computer and get some sleep. Meds got me trippy.


----------



## shelbster18

This is a good feeling.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

ugh why do i exist


----------



## ShatteredGlass

When I was a kid, mental illnesses weren't something I knew about. I was actually mentally ill as a kid. I had anxiety and depression, but they manifested themselves in very different ways. My depression as a kid was what I consider to be very severe. I was constantly sad and frequently crying for long periods of time without explanation. I went through a lot of **** as a child, when I think about it. I don't know how I really got through my mental problems, but they got to a point where I was actually nauseous from being miserable.

I never got help. I just lived with my problems with a family who was blind to my suffering.

It's much different now. My depression isn't as severe and it manifests itself differently. My anxiety is primarily social whereas before, it was more general. My depression is less 'extreme sadness' and more emptiness and apathy. I've yet to cry despite school's horrors this year. My emotions seem slightly blunted for some reason. I now manage my frustrations differently now. Previously I'd cry to my mother, now I inflict (mild) pain on myself.

When I look deeply into myself, I'm actually pretty ****ed up, lol.

A strange but somewhat vaguely related thing is that some guy today said outright that he didn't want to sit directly next to me, so he sat another seat away from me. I don't know why. I thought a little about stabbing him, but I've grown relatively apathetic compared to what I used to be. My mind is starting to desensitize to the constant mental torment I receive at school.

Self harm helps. It really does, but I shouldn't do it.

I just don't know what to do. I'm lost. I need help, but I don't know how to find help that is legitimately effective. It's quite scary, to be honest.

And to @W A N D E R L U S T, thanks, but if you saw me in real life, you'd most likely revoke that statement, lol. I'm slightly less socially retarded on the internet than irl.


----------



## eveningbat

I wonder if everything is lost.


----------



## Kevin001

Thinking if I should do laundry today or tomorrow.


----------



## BAH

None of your business


----------



## BeautifulSilence

I'm thinking about how I don't know what to do tonight. I'm so very bored right now.


----------



## shelbster18

Called my doctor to tell them about my meds and they said not to take Buspirone but to keep taking my Citalopram. Good thing I didn't throw them away yet.


----------



## suninfirst

I'm thinking (more so worrying) about how I'm so self conscious, nervous, tense, emotional, irrational, and impulsive.. All these things are preventing me from being content with life. Ugh.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Must get some girl scout cookies!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

How much hope can there really be for somebody as broken as me?


----------



## probably offline

I wish I were a lesbian.


----------



## RestlessNative

This garlic bread is very soft and lovely.


----------



## Kevin001

If I should masturbate now or later.


----------



## megsy00

So ecstatic! Just got told my valentines present and I'm going to FLORIDA in May!!! Best day in so long


----------



## shelbster18

What if you could sit on yourswlf? That would be funny if that was possible. I could sit in my own lap.


----------



## KoolKat

I hate math godammit.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I just ate a bunch of krispy kreme donuts. :yay:eyes:spit:cry


----------



## SummerRae

I am debating the s word at the moment. Let's do it together


----------



## slowlyimproving

Lolita said:


> I am debating the s word at the moment. Let's do it together


Scrabble? :b


----------



## feels

Wish I was financially independent enough to have my own little garden and start beekeeping and ****. That's the dream.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I spent a lot of money on new clothes yesterday, all because the rest of my stuff has been piling up in the washing basket for a few weeks now and I had about 2 hours to get ready. 



Trust me, I can out lazy that.


----------



## LolaViola

Me want steak


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I hope the legal studies teacher doesn't make a habit of going around the room asking everybody what they learned after a lesson. I hardly learn anything tbh. Too disinterested and depressed, I guess.


----------



## SummerRae

slowlyimproving said:


> Scrabble? :b


Sex.


----------



## CJanene

Right now I am thinking: girl sitting next to me, can you please stop eating chips? You crunch incredibly loud and I get so sidetracked, you are not helping my cause here.

I understand if you are hungry. 

You know what? Nevermind. Eat your chips. Tomorrow bring me a bag or I'm ratting you out


----------



## Stilla

@Lolita gotta admit that a lot of words came to mind but never thought about sex.

------
Speaking about sex... Jason Momoa. Yes.


----------



## SummerRae

I was talking about committing


----------



## Equity

I wonder if there's some way to remove laugh tracks from audio files. Probably nothing very good. Something to match up with reused laugh track sounds or something, like a noise filter sort of thing. Hey I bet Google could be used for this.


----------



## Just Lurking

What a scam student loans are. I can't believe how often I see people talking about being waist-deep in debt in a program they no longer want to be in, or after graduation in a field that doesn't actually have any job prospects.

Is your average 17-year-old supposed to be wise to this? No. What do high schools and colleges do about preventing it? Nothing. What do high schools and colleges do about encouraging it? Everything.


----------



## CWe

Almost froze outside! little [email protected]@@


----------



## TryingMara

I know you probably want to be alone, and maybe I'd want that too if I were in the same situation. But I want to be there with you, not just be there for you, but with you.


----------



## shelbster18

Skip to the lou my darlin just out of the popped into my head.


----------



## jsmith92

Someone please teleport a small boulder on top of my head in the air so that it falls and knocks me out so I can finally ****ing fall asleep.


----------



## BAH

Too early...


----------



## Kevin001

Breakfast and if I'm ever going to get out this bed


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

I am happy because I called a psychologist I've been thinking of meeting and canceld the meeting. I was really nervous but it went perfect. (This is non social anxiety related)


----------



## AussiePea

Tyra banks has a pretty great personality, very quirky and just the right amount of weird.


----------



## Kevin001

Food, starving.


----------



## Und3rground

Just being myself and not holding back


----------



## shelbster18

How peaceful it is being the only one awake. I wanted to stay up in the early morning so I could go to sleep later. I was knocked out earlier and didn't want to have to get up so early in the day where I wouldn't be able to sleep later.


----------



## Choci Loni

I've never before thought about how close the words catholic and cat-like are in Swedish. I'm picturing the pope curled up in a cardboard box licking his right hand.


----------



## Kevin001

Why are there flowers at my door?


----------



## BAH

It's getting weaker


----------



## shelbster18

Whenevet I go to the mental health place next time, I'm tempted to tell them I have thoughts about killing myself so they can lock me up in a mental institution and all I have to do is wait for my time to die. Then, that's the only thing I'd have to worry about.


----------



## CharmedOne

I think I might actually buy the Hakuna poster. Too late to use as a Valentine's gift to myself, but it'll work all year 'round.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicaprobus/valentines-day-gifts-you-should-buy-for-yourself?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgy&s=mobile#4ldqpgy


----------



## Kevin001

Food, starving.


----------



## Citrine

"Hey punk Happy Valentine's day"...........that was it? lol -_-


----------



## AceEmoKid

This Fuze-brand-All-Natural-Not-Natural-brand-Lemon Ice Tea tastes unusually fantastic.

More than curious to research the nutrition facts after posting this, though. Wonder how much sugary artificial chemical bilge is mixed up in it.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Maybe I haven't really changed at all.


----------



## sociallydiseased

I just left for deployment today...


----------



## Kevin001

What am I supposed to do now............


----------



## AussiePea

Packing my bags and moving to Singapore is looking like it might become a real possibility.


----------



## probably offline

I'm spending way, way too much time here again. ****.


----------



## TryingMara

Please say yes. We want to be there.


----------



## Kevin001

Death


----------



## Charmeleon

I need a new roommate :/


----------



## Choci Loni

Just when I was starting to ponder the meaning of life I realise I still have some ice cream left in the freezer and a new episode of the political satire podcast I listen to. My existential anxiety can wait for a while


----------



## BAH

#[email protected]


----------



## shelbster18

Not sure what I'm going to do. :/ This is going to be a tough decision. Should I go there or should I not? Going there should be a last resort for me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I tried to get Dolphin running on my computer, and I was surprised as to just how easy it is to get it running, as compared to a Dreamcast emulator. The DC emulator I was using, NulllDC, works well for the most part. It's the only one I tried that doesn't have the audio disk issue, although graphical glitches are aplenty, despite the generally smooth performance and sound to match. I'm not sure if it is related to my rather weak integrated graphics card or not.

Dolphin has no graphical problems, from what I could tell, anyway, but it is laggy to the point of being unplayable. I was hoping that I could tweak the settings to make it smoother, but no luck. All of the settings were on their fastest option already. My computer probably isn't strong enough, but I will try again after hell (school) today.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Nothing exceptionally bad has happened at school today, although I was awkwardly laughing at a set of immature jokes based on sex, of course. I felt kinda guilty for laughing tbh, the fact that I was laughing made them keep going. ugh.


----------



## cmed

Psychic hired me to create a logo for her. She didn't like any of my ideas. Shouldn't she have known that would happen beforehand?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So ****ing sick of this place. It's true hell, but nobody gets it. 'How can school be so bad?'

This place is like a 7 hour night(day)mare every weekday. If there was a fire at my school, I'd let it burn and laugh in school's anguish.

Stress stress stress. Stress everywhere. Two English pieces to finish by wednesday, a biology test, some other biology bull**** that will stress me out in the coming days, all of my other constant worries at school.. Ugh.

I HATE IT. I HATE IT HERE. SCHOOL MAKES ME WANT TO KILL MYSELF ARGHHHHH!!!!!

My good mood is ruined. FML. Somebody kill me.


----------



## Kevin001

Why am I starting to get acne on my chest? Man this sucks.


----------



## calichick

-I am single
-I have no social life
-I hate my f***ing job
-I'm in a half a 6 digit amount of school debt for a major I despise 
-My mom is completely neurotic and controlling 
-Men are scared to talk to me/I'm intimidating or something
-I cry nearly every single day out of hopelessness and depression and solitude
-I have 0 self-esteem or belief/concept/identity of self
-I have no idea who I am/who I like/what I am/what I like
-I am slipping back into an introvert, slowly but steadily, reverting back to my 12 year old self getting bullied and bossed around by more dominant personalities
-I'm experiencing large group anxiety at work from not being comfortable in the open environment
-My only "friend" who I considered someone I liked I believe is not a genuine/positive influence on me
-I've become cynical since the death of the closest thing to me 3 years ago
-My BDD and compulsive habits are rounding out an all time high with the lack of control I feel I have in my life. Extreme anxiety.
-My hormones are in the worst state I have ever experienced after quitting birth control and it's been one LONG a** ride stabilizing them; acne everywhere, paranoia, f c k m e.
-I'm in this perpetual state of indecision

Goal: stop complaining and waiting for some miracle to be sprung upon my shi*ty situation and do something.

Stop procrastinating
Stop whining to people around you
Stop waiting for God to fix the mess YOU got yourself in
Stop making excuses
Stop the cycle of pity and self-despair

Do. Something.

im thinking after rereading my list though that exiling myself off of the continent might not be such a terrible thing, sigh


----------



## Elad

I am ****ing awful with money

drained account so there was just enough for rent, now I have 3 days before I go get my hair fixed

l
m
f
a
o

One side of my head looks passable but the other is like, no blend at all between top long hair and lower no2

you might say hair isn't a big deal, which it isn't unless you look like someone cut it with knife tied to a power cable then just started swinging at your head

going to have to pick up the scissors again. didn't want to do it. ever. the hair cutting life isn't for me, that much is certain, if I ever turn on those clippers again people might drop dead, force of the malice as it inches towards a fringe is just that ****ing powerful

no choice but to trust in youtube videos

@calichick you're gonna make it


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> @calichick you're gonna make it


Here's hoping..


----------



## bioalp43

calichick said:


> -I am single
> -I have no social life
> -I hate my f***ing job
> -I'm in a half a 6 digit amount of school debt for a major I despise
> -My mom is completely neurotic and controlling
> -Men are scared to talk to me/I'm intimidating or something
> -I cry nearly every single day out of hopelessness and depression and solitude
> -I have 0 self-esteem or belief/concept/identity of self
> -I have no idea who I am/who I like/what I am/what I like
> -I am slipping back into an introvert, slowly but steadily, reverting back to my 12 year old self getting bullied and bossed around by more dominant personalities
> -I'm experiencing large group anxiety at work from not being comfortable in the open environment
> -My only "friend" who I considered someone I liked I believe is not a genuine/positive influence on me
> -I've become cynical since the death of the closest thing to me 3 years ago
> -My BDD and compulsive habits are rounding out an all time high with the lack of control I feel I have in my life. Extreme anxiety.
> -My hormones are in the worst state I have ever experienced after quitting birth control and it's been one LONG a** ride stabilizing them; acne everywhere, paranoia, f c k m e.
> -I'm in this perpetual state of indecision
> 
> Goal: stop complaining and waiting for some miracle to be sprung upon my shi*ty situation and do something.
> 
> Stop procrastinating
> Stop whining to people around you
> Stop waiting for God to fix the mess YOU got yourself in
> Stop making excuses
> Stop the cycle of pity and self-despair
> 
> Do. Something.
> 
> im thinking after rereading my list though that exiling myself off of the continent might not be such a terrible thing, sigh


daww Calichick I miss you


----------



## calichick

bioalp43 said:


> daww Calichick I miss you


I miss me too.


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> Here's hoping..


you have your health (and your hair)

like seasons change, things are going to look up, stay strong and stay biracial


----------



## bioalp43

Here's my own list, I suppose. I mean, I am back here after all. . .

1. I got fired from my job.
2. I don't know how to pay my phone bill/car bill/ student loans/ paypal loans/ credit cards
3. This girl I like and have been hanging out with isn't ready for a relationship, and doesn't want to proceed further because she just got out of a three year one. . .
4. She still hangs out with her ex
5. I am not done with school yet (1 month left)
6. Both my brothers moved out of my parents house and are making BANK working for NASA and a Cancer-Research Department in Chicago
7. My temper has been flaring, especially since I got fired.
8. I don't have any money to spend on myself, or to go anywhere. . . I am practically under house-arrest.
9. I am now well into my 5th year of being in continuous debt.
10. I still live at my parents.

And for the plan. . .

1. Run everyday.
2. No alcohol / drugs
3. No vaping
4. No masturbation
5. No video games
6. Finish school strong
7. Find an elfin job
8. Eat healthy
9. Be smart. Be conscious. Don't let your anger ruin any friendships or potential friendships, nor let it ruin any opportunities
10. Get out of frekin' debt. . .somehow


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> you have your health (and your hair)
> 
> like seasons change, things are going to look up, stay strong and stay biracial


Lol, there's not much I can do to change that last fact believe it or not LOL. Although manager had an interesting convo with me the other day said some mildly offensive things regarding minorities thinking I was full white, reaction on her face when telling her otherwise = ah sh*t. An yes, I have recently stopped fake tanning so I look a *****load more whitebread than I care to admit.

Anyways Elad, looks and hair being the only thing ones got going in their life is the most nauseating, baseless value, the epitome of living without any fragment of purpose..

I think I already established that awhile back. You can be beautiful and you can have men gawk at you and you can have people throw half a\sed compliments your way but in the end, you are still alone. A life of solitude. Never being able to fully relate to other people and feeling like you are on the outside "looking in".

Life is a b*tch.

Looks mean nothing aside the fact that you can give some guy a mild stiffy in passing other than that they are completely without substance.


----------



## bioalp43

calichick said:


> Lol, there's not much I can do to change that last fact believe it or not LOL. Although manager had an interesting convo with me the other day said some mildly offensive things regarding minorities thinking I was full white, reaction on her face when telling her otherwise = ah sh*t. An yes, I have recently stopped fake tanning so I look a *****load more whitebread than I care to admit.
> 
> Anyways Elad, looks and hair being the only thing ones got going in their life is the most nauseating, baseless value, the epitome of living without any fragment of purpose..
> 
> I think I already established that awhile back. You can be beautiful and you can have men gawk at you and you can have people throw half a\sed compliments your way but in the end, you are still alone. A life of solitude. Never being able to fully relate to other people and feeling like you are on the outside "looking in"
> 
> Life is a b*tch.


D'awww Calichick   

I seriously have no idea how you can continuously be self-depreciating. Put down the booze every once in a while, ya know?


----------



## bioalp43

calichick said:


> Lol, there's not much I can do to change that last fact believe it or not LOL. Although manager had an interesting convo with me the other day said some mildly offensive things regarding minorities thinking I was full white, reaction on her face when telling her otherwise = ah sh*t. An yes, I have recently stopped fake tanning so I look a *****load more whitebread than I care to admit.
> 
> Anyways Elad, looks and hair being the only thing ones got going in their life is the most nauseating, baseless value, the epitome of living without any fragment of purpose..
> 
> I think I already established that awhile back. You can be beautiful and you can have men gawk at you and you can have people throw half a\sed compliments your way but in the end, you are still alone. A life of solitude. Never being able to fully relate to other people and feeling like you are on the outside "looking in".
> 
> Life is a b*tch.
> 
> Looks mean nothing aside the fact that you can give some guy a mild stiffy in passing other than that they are completely without substance.


I mean, I do have an idea. But still, put it down sometimes !!!


----------



## calichick

On a side note @Elad yea my hair is looking pretty great today, it's grown out quite well nearly waist long (and only took 5 months to do so! Yay for vitamins) I'm thinking of bleaching out the ends more.

Sucks about your hair though,

I'm sorry, I'm dying over here imagining you accidentally giving yourself an asymmetrical haircut, I'm dying, cause yo too cheap to pay $15 at supercuts cause I'm in the same predicament LOL. Except my hair chops cost $90 with tip so I have a better excuse..

Alright stop bothering me kiddos, this was merely meant to be a brief my life sucks rant, I've got to look half decent at work tomorrow and bloodshot eyes do not attractive make.

Ciao.


----------



## Elad

^more complete story here

get a laugh out of it while i go buzz my head completely and cry. srs

its good to see your write that about looks, because based on your past posts i wouldn't have expected you to feel that way. everything about how you're above due to superior looks/genetics, "who do you these guys think they are coming up to me" etc

do you not think this thought pattern and obsession with the superficial plays a bigger role in your problems than anything else? (genuine question because i haven't read any of your posts in a long time so i dont know if you've changed or just low and saying things you dont mean, i mean what you're typing now is in pretty stark contrast to the usual)


----------



## calichick

I believe any muck up a man makes with his hair is resolved in a matter of what, 2 weeks considering their hair is about an inch off the scalp..

And I still say that about those guys, does it mean my life revolves around looks? No, it means I'm mildly perturbed at the idea of these 3s and 4s bothering me when it's clear I'm not interested.

Does that automatically make me "obsessed with the superficial", if so then 99% of the female population is obsessed with the superficial now if you throw in a little bit of career indecision there and a little bit of relationship anxiety here, I guess this all suddenly makes me incredibly vain and shallow.

Or something.


----------



## calichick

Got anything else to say about my fine *** E-lad or shall that be it for the night


----------



## Elad

lol 

i actually put off replying because i thought you would throw in some edits or make a double post

putting away my crystal ball now

i'm not trying to pick fault with you, i dont know you or your life, only some of your posting history which is well documented talking about really shallow **** a lot(coming form the guy who has posted a lot of pics and moans excessively about a bad haircut), so it is refreshing to see you post something a little more real, whether you feign arrogance or not doesn't really matter

i hope you have success tackling your problems and i'm sure if you face them like you have disagreements on sas you'll be happier in no time :lol

and elad is just my real name backwards for clarification


----------



## Kevin001

Time to eat breakfast


----------



## jsmith92

Got prescribed 50mg of Zoloft by my psychiatrist today for my anxiety and depression. Hope this works out.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to see my psychologist tomorrow and I'm freaking out. Its a big day. I might get committed.


----------



## jsmith92

I got prescribed 50mg of Zoloft today. Let's hope this works.


----------



## Kevin001

Should I just go to bed early since I have nothing to do?


----------



## cosmicslop

It would be so nice if people you don't like would just disappear.


----------



## shelbster18

What are the odds that I would have guessed **** off to those words you were saying in Russian? That was literally the first thing that popped in my head.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I miss having a best friend.. Calling each other in the middle of the night, if we feel like it, heck well just call over to one of our houses, share a bottle of wine and natter on until the early hours. Having someone you can trust in your bed, knowing you haven't slept with (yeah, like that's a common ocurance anyways :lol), especially after a night out. Someone who hates the *******s you do and you will sit and devise evil plans against them. To go shopping with. Travel out of town with. Road trips. Or do just about absolutely nothing with.. And still enjoy it. Hanging out in the summer, sitting outside, trying to catch non existent tans and laughing at everything. 


Am I old for too one of these now?


----------



## Just Lurking

This heating bill is going to be something fierce.


----------



## Miraclery627

I have a job interview tomorrow and I am so nervous. I don't want to go to sleep because tomorrow will be here quicker. I hope I don't wake up.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Am I the only one who feels like everybody else has an unfair advantage at school? Or life? I feel fairly convinced that school has inflicted an unfair handicap upon me so that I have to struggle to keep up with everybody else in terms of social and work related factors. I mean, most people at school aren't socially retarded. I definitely am. Most don't have social anxiety to the point of shaking when put on the spot in class. Everybody just seems to get things easier than I do. They all seem to have an easier time there. Most have friends and can make effective conversation with minimal effort. I find it doubtful that many people at school have emotional distress that compares with mine. Nobody else seems to have to worry about their smell all of the time. I'm constantly worried that my clothes stink, my body stinks, breath, etc. I can't tell if it actually does. I smell 'bad' smells when I'm at school (I'm pretty sure it's not other people), but when I'm at home, they mostly disappear. Am I hallucinating bad smells on myself?

School must have it in for me.


----------



## Elad

the things we repress or push down always come back up and suddenly.


----------



## JustJordan

Wondering if I should even humor the idea of sleeping, it's already almost 8 AM. Perhaps I should take today to try and go to sleep at a normal time? IDK.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The way my mother hollers my name through the letter box, grates the life out of me. Try to combine it with an old western chicken farmers wife's "Ahhhs and Naaaahhs." Raised at the top of her voice in a closed echoed, area. Just as you would if the place was on fire. In reality.. Over a misplaced handbag.

I really like you today. Honest, loads.


----------



## Kevin001

How much longer can I do this


----------



## Alone75

Pancakes in my tummy with syrup.


----------



## Cyan22

The coffee's fine, but I think there's a little more cream than necessary, or sugar, can't really tell.


----------



## meandernorth

I really miss summer. These temperatures are making it worse.


----------



## SilentLyric

work makes me want to work at digging my own grave.


----------



## coeur_brise

Anita Huggenkiss. That's my new name. I actually do need one.  and a banana split wouldn't hurt.


----------



## CWe

Breath smells like anus fish


----------



## feels

This place would be like a dream to explore.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Wakes up. Sees time. Burrows head back into lair of blanket for at least another hour... Bye.


----------



## Perkins

Y'all is nuts.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm the run of the mill. I love that phrase. Forgot what it means.


----------



## Kevin001

Breakfast


----------



## Shizuma

I just can't stand people when they are insistent and make me feel like I'm cornered.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Realised I've lost 10lbs. Happy ****ing days.


----------



## BAH

Hm​


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I ****ing loathe school with a fiery passion.


----------



## Kevin001

Lets go UNC!


----------



## calichick

There's nothing like shopping for a friends baby shower that is so utterly depressing thinking if it will ever happen to you one day.

It's a very solemn feeling rummaging through all the cute little toddler outfits and not seeing that in your near future.

Because you are too insanely ridden with mental illness; anxiety, depression, compulsions the like to be able to even think about bringing a life into this world,

And sometimes things happen for a reason. People like me are more prone to be studied and evaluated for neurological anomalies rather than find intimacy to be something which comes with ease.


My BDD is getting significantly worse. Eh, it's an odd, odd thing when your mind plays tricks on you. And one moment, you can look like a supermodel and you can love yourself and appreciate the small things, and then 8 hours later, you look like a monster and you can't even fathom to look at your own reflection, how should you expect others to love you when you so despise yourself and have such a fleeting grasp on your own identity?

I don't know what people see in me sometimes, I don't know why men look at me, I take compliments with a grain of salt and am still struggling constantly with self-image. I can't decide if this is some cruel joke or not.

I am truly insane.


----------



## jsmith92

calichick said:


> There's nothing like shopping for a friends baby shower that is so utterly depressing thinking if it will ever happen to you one day.
> 
> It's a very solemn feeling rummaging through all the cute little toddler outfits and not seeing that in your near future.
> 
> Because you are too insanely ridden with mental illness; anxiety, depression, compulsions the like to be able to even think about bringing a life into this world,
> 
> And sometimes things happen for a reason. People like me are more prone to be studied and evaluated for neurological anomalies rather than find intimacy to be something which comes with ease.
> 
> My BDD is getting significantly worse. Eh, it's an odd, odd thing when your mind plays tricks on you. And one moment, you can look like a supermodel and you can love yourself and appreciate the small things, and then 8 hours later, you look like a monster and you can't even fathom to look at your own reflection, how should you expect others to love you when you so despise yourself and have such a fleeting grasp on your own identity?
> 
> I don't know what people see in me sometimes, I don't know why men look at me, I take compliments with a grain of salt and am still struggling constantly with self-image. I can't decide if this is some cruel joke or not.
> 
> I am truly insane.


I also have body image issues. When I am exercising I don't have them though. However as soon as I stop I just become overly self critical of my self image.


----------



## jsmith92

calichick said:


> There's nothing like shopping for a friends baby shower that is so utterly depressing thinking if it will ever happen to you one day.
> 
> It's a very solemn feeling rummaging through all the cute little toddler outfits and not seeing that in your near future.
> 
> Because you are too insanely ridden with mental illness; anxiety, depression, compulsions the like to be able to even think about bringing a life into this world,
> 
> And sometimes things happen for a reason. People like me are more prone to be studied and evaluated for neurological anomalies rather than find intimacy to be something which comes with ease.
> 
> My BDD is getting significantly worse. Eh, it's an odd, odd thing when your mind plays tricks on you. And one moment, you can look like a supermodel and you can love yourself and appreciate the small things, and then 8 hours later, you look like a monster and you can't even fathom to look at your own reflection, how should you expect others to love you when you so despise yourself and have such a fleeting grasp on your own identity?
> 
> I don't know what people see in me sometimes, I don't know why men look at me, I take compliments with a grain of salt and am still struggling constantly with self-image. I can't decide if this is some cruel joke or not.
> 
> I am truly insane.


BTW I tried to send you a PM because I need some help on something. It says your inbox is full though, so it wouldn't go through.


----------



## Zyriel

I HUNGER! MUST FEED! Not sure for what though ~_~ possibly something granola related!


----------



## Loveless

Everyone hates me, and I hate myself


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm going to try and stop complaining about school after this post, lol.


----------



## calichick

jsmith92 said:


> BTW I tried to send you a PM because I need some help on something. It says your inbox is full though, so it wouldn't go through.


Eh too many quote notifications...I'll clear it.


----------



## chinaski

I guess I have to be honest about it. And by "honest" I mean lie my way out of it. It's the only way at this point.


----------



## jsmith92

calichick said:


> Eh too many quote notifications...I'll clear it.


I sent it


----------



## Kevin001

Why won't people leave me alone? Can't they see I don't want to be bothered?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

One day I will turn into a green olive.


----------



## Choci Loni

dontwaitupforme said:


> One day I will turn into a green olive.


That's a beautiful thought.


----------



## calichick

I love me a man who is 5'10-6'3. Not too tall with a nice amount of muscle. Average height is so sexy...










Too tall is turning me off right now. They seem to be so awkwardly proportioned and such. I like me a well built man..


----------



## AussiePea

This new Steven Wilson album is going to blow my mind. Hurry up Feb 28!


----------



## shelbster18

What the hell do you mean by mason in a night? You're weirder than me. xD


----------



## Mart84

I'm thinking about a woman who should be in here with me but she hasn't yet home.


----------



## TenYears

Ya know, sometimes I really, really, really, really hate my mom. I hate all the **** she did to me. I hate that when I was three and four and five years old, and all the years after, she was never there. I hate that she slapped and punched me. I hate that she acts like nothing happened now. More than the slaps and the punches and the trips to the ER, I hate that she was never THERE. She was never there for me. I hate every, single time she laughs at me today or calls me out on anything that I've done. Because she has no right to. I hate that if her mom had treated her the way that she treated me, she would be so indignant, she would have all this righteous indignation. But, no. Of course not. None to be had here.


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> I love me a man who is 5'10-6'3. Not too tall with a nice amount of muscle. Average height is so sexy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too tall is turning me off right now. They seem to be so awkwardly proportioned and such. I like me a well built man..


Yeah, but, no offense Cali, but your requirements are too f-ing out there. You might meet 1 in 100 guys with your specs. Good luck. It's good to have high standards but ffs.


----------



## calichick

TenYears said:


> Yeah, but, no offense Cali, but your requirements are too f-ing out there. You might meet 1 in 100 guys with your specs. Good luck. It's good to have high standards but ffs.


Hehehehehe I know about 5-6 guys+ which meet my standards atm.

I am very optimistic.


----------



## shelbster18

Four dollars in change. Yippy. I have six dollars total now. Time to start saving. :3


----------



## cmed

Too much of any good thing is bad, and as much as I've been loving winter, I'm over it at this point and actually looking forward to spring.

Hell, I'm just looking forward to a day where it's at least 30F.


----------



## Kevin001

Breakfast


----------



## meandernorth

While I can deal with winter, Mother Nature is going above and beyond this year.


----------



## Elad

girl i used to mess around with before she suddenly got a boyfriend sees me driving and gives the smile and wave

one of the last times i saw her she ignored me when we passed in cars so revenge felt so good

just turned my head looked straight through her like i was looking for her sister










b*tch i aint ****ing with you

(but if i walk into you again and you brokeup i'll pretend i just didnt recognize you so i can end this dry spell)


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Infact, I retract this statement. I will continue to observe and giggle


----------



## Kevin001

Will this be my last day on here?


----------



## coeur_brise

What's a job that requires you to sit at a desk for long periods of time doing nothing? I want a desk job.


----------



## shelbster18

One of the neighbors here fell off his bicycle and hit his head so hard he had to get stitches or it was a carjack that fell on him. Something like that. My goodness. This neighborhood in general is a bit wild.


----------



## Mxx1

Winter vacation is soon over, i just really want to have free another week


----------



## jsmith92

calichick said:


> Eh too many quote notifications...I'll clear it.


You must get a lot of messages then lol. It says it is full again.


----------



## TryingMara

So, so happy that I'm home and have two days off from work.


----------



## Kevin001

Why is always so windy around here?


----------



## calichick

jsmith92 said:


> You must get a lot of messages then lol. It says it is full again.


ROFL yeah, I had like 8 notifications when I logged in today and I only made like 3 posts yesterday....

Dying.


----------



## jsmith92

calichick said:


> ROFL yeah, I had like 8 notifications when I logged in today and I only made like 3 posts yesterday....
> 
> Dying.


I assumed you may have cleared it again, should I resend my recent messages?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I really want to go see Fleetwood Mac this year..


----------



## Squirrelevant

Don't fade away...


----------



## calichick

jsmith92 said:


> I assumed you may have cleared it again, should I resend my recent messages?


That depends how long the message you're going to send me is.


----------



## jsmith92

calichick said:


> That depends how long the message you're going to send me is.


It was like 3 sentences in response to your question you asked


----------



## calichick

jsmith92 said:


> It was like 3 sentences in response to your question you asked


That's about 2 sentences too long.


----------



## jsmith92

calichick said:


> That's about 2 sentences too long.


Fine I'll do 1 sentence. Do we have a deal?


----------



## Kevin001

Food


----------



## Just Lurking

jsmith92 said:


> Fine I'll do 1 sentence.


Or three sentences without any punctuation.


----------



## jsmith92

Just Lurking said:


> Or three sentences without any punctuation.


No one sentence with punctuation.


----------



## shelbster18

Today is going by slow.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am sick of pain. Be it physical, or emotional. I've had enough of being pawned by life.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Be nice.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Damn this cold is annoying. I'm gonna have fun on Monday with a runny and blocked nose, that's for sure. :/



jsmith92 said:


> No one sentence with punctuation.


no an essay with no puncuation


----------



## TabbyTab

I feel like such a narcissist and it's eating me up inside >(

But a narcissist wouldn't even acknowledge they're a narcissist so.... idek I'm probably just insecure


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to go to sleep


----------



## calichick

jsmith92 said:


> Fine I'll do 1 sentence. Do we have a deal?


Alright then, cleared

This better be one hell of a sentence.


----------



## Elad

we can all make it guys

with enough surgery


----------



## Owl-99

It is no wonder that I post mainly in the just for fun section some of the threads going around are mind bendingly stupid.


----------



## Mxx1

I'm so bored :/


----------



## Elad

who are you people clicking my profile

i'm a huge hypocrite but you invisible moders should say hello or something


----------



## jsmith92

Elad said:


> who are you people clicking my profile
> 
> i'm a huge hypocrite but you invisible moders should say hello or something


hello


----------



## Kevin001

I really have to use the bathroom.


----------



## BAH

Life changes in progress


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to go take a shower.


----------



## Just Lurking

Oh, look, I've been invited to play Train Station. Isn't that nice.


----------



## Citrine

I hope she's okay...


----------



## Kevin001

Zomgz and my personal death


----------



## calichick

jsmith92 said:


> Fine I'll do 1 sentence. Do we have a deal?


No message


----------



## BAH

Day After Day it's the same


----------



## Kevin001

Who is Neo? New mod?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

How can I start a conversation with someone again when I was the one who abruptly stopped replying? It just seems awkward to not reply for a while but then randomly start talking to them. This happens to me way to often


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Who is Neo? New mod?


He was here before and left. He is back while they search for new mods.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> He was here before and left. He is back while they search for new mods.


Ok, I was like Neo from the matrix????


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Ok, I was like Neo from the matrix????


That is where his username is from, yes .


----------



## coeur_brise

Insanely tired. I might need an outlet for some of this pent up stress. Babbling's probably not a good start.


----------



## Kevin001

Sleep


----------



## cmed

White chocolate flavored peanut butter


----------



## Kevin001

Food


----------



## shelbster18

Some woman working at Little Caeser's asked me and my bf if we were singers. I wonder why she asked that. xD It's strange she asked both of us.


----------



## slyfox

If I should spend hundreds or thousands on tools for lapidary equipment. Is really hard on my hands and sanity polishing stones by hand. I want to be able to eventually sell for profit. I'm in a financially difficult situation to be spending money on equipment.

Another problem is I can't use the equipment where I live. I would have to drive all the way to my parents house which is a 20 minute drive away. That would be an expense if I was having to go to their house everyday. 

Think the smart choice would be to focus on using the dremel flex-shaft tool I already have and hand polish stones with sandpaper less(worry it'll wear out my wrist and the joints in my fingers eventually  ). I rarely use the dremel because it is loud in my house and I worry about ruining it.

Have a lot of coral fossils I've collected, including horned corals and petoskey stones. Probably going to see if I can sell some of those.


----------



## S a m

I love it when my room is so cold. I have my window up and my fan on right now and because it's been rainy weather for a few days now it's been a little cooler at night. Makes it so much easier for me to fall asleep. I love it!


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> White chocolate flavored peanut butter


White chocolate - yum.

Legos - FTW! :high5


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I blow all of the chances I get at at least making an impression that I'm not completely socially incompetent. If somebody says 'hi' to me, I mostly just answer back with an inept and unenthusiastic 'hi'. I should probably at least put on a friendly face, but people speaking to me is usually so unexpected that I don't really have time to create a friendly image. People probably think I sound like a deadbeat ***. That's not really what I am, I'm have a serious lack of social intelligence, lol.

I've been so tired lately. I have little energy for anything and I'm slow to think. Even my posts on SAS have been receiving less energy lately. Probably depression, I guess. Ugh, I need those pills.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I suck.


----------



## AussiePea

This album is ruining me in the best possible way.


----------



## IveGotToast

That's some funky sax.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

a very bad film my siblings are watching right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Do I really want a milkshake from McDonald"s?


----------



## BAH

With extra bugs


----------



## dontwaitupforme

As much as i love Lana Del Rey, i kinda agree with Kim Gordon.


----------



## IveGotToast

Chappie just might be good.


----------



## Choci Loni

I've been on this bus for almost four hours. I'm so bored -_-


----------



## rdcapd

Okay here I go let see what am I thinking ummmm grrrr thought come out...oh yeah ugh im single. This post is probally going to be to long oh well. Let see umm I think this how I respond here anyways maybe that why no one replies to my post... lonely ..sucicide.. ice cream ...look what I can do ... maybe I should listen to music why did I download grindr I know im too ugly and it really just for sex I know sex doesnt ...I know sex is not enough to get rid of my loneliness and need relationship maybe I should make a profile on a really dating site... ugh going out and talking to strangers to see if they will date me.... too much work... I need to clean ...what was I just thinking ummmmm let see I think about way too much at one time . Need to stop over planning everything this was suppose to be a simple reply now im writing a book .... well at least I havent started spilling my guts out like I do when I mean someone hot and start ramblining on about my flaws , I need dating advice...grrrrrrr dating I need friend advice really I mean no friends what so ever ...what the fly flip (the other f word) need friends just cause I do I guess... I have several tabs open of local groups maybe I should click on one and go to one of the metting... too scary ill just leave those tab up till I have courage ...what am I even typing this..oh yeah...umm guess that is enough for now a taste of the radomness this is just me . Love me of hate me.... now I want to download that song by lady sovereign ...gggrrrrr I suppose to be done but I cant figure out how to end this maybe in the middle of a .....


----------



## Kevin001

How I really need to wash my sheets


----------



## Dissonance

I'm going to end up alone.


----------



## cosmicslop

When you put a piece of meat in your mouth and then realize you're eating the Sahara desert. Well-done can die.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm ****ing depressed. Looks like suicidal thoughts are coming back. How gr8!


----------



## JohnDoe26

I'm so screwed.


----------



## Kevin001

Was I really meant for this world? Why does it have to be so damn hard? I really wish there was another way.


----------



## S a m

Way too many hipsters in Highland Park. It was never like that before that's for sure. Whatever. Just as long as my favorite pizza place remains in business along with my other two favorite restaurants I'll be happy.


----------



## chompers

I spend too much time online doing nothing and nowhere near enough time doing all the stuff I tell myself I should be doing. I really need to make a list and do the things on the list


----------



## AussiePea

Hmm guesstimates for car repair costs, going to go with $1000. The joys of car ownership.


----------



## mike91

AussiePea said:


> Hmm guesstimates for car repair costs, going to go with $1000. The joys of car ownership.


Lol cant you fix it? I thought you worked for a v8 supercars racing team


----------



## Elad

found out my right leg is slightly shorter than left










not sure how to feel about this

i guess i should be relived since it means my spine isn't ****ed, but i'm going to be forever wearing an insole now and i need to somehow implement that into flip flops.

shoes 24/7? aint nobody got time for that in this part of the world.


----------



## probably offline

Gold :yay


----------



## Kevin001

Am I really sick?


----------



## Perkins

I hate how as soon as I'm watching a movie, the antagonists kill the protagonist's baby puppy (as he watches, no less) and I have to stop watching because my day is ruined. :blank


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Cooking tonight. Fingers crossed no one is poisoned.


----------



## Fat Man

If I wear a shirt with a pistol on it... will the police shoot me


----------



## BAH

Hmm


----------



## Kevin001

Should I go to sleep or watch porn?


----------



## AussiePea

mike91 said:


> Lol cant you fix it? I thought you worked for a v8 supercars racing team


As an engineer, not a mechanic. Besides, you need all the correct tools to get in there.


----------



## BackToThePast

Not sure if I want to wake up early to go to the museum with my recitation class for a topic I care very little about. It's a 1hr 30min walk or 30min by taxi...taxis scare me. On top of that, I don't know anyone in the class so it will be most likely be an awkward time tagging alongside a group of strangers. I would be forced to...oh what's that word again...._socialize_. Why did I register for this course again?


----------



## BillDauterive

I'm excited about a picnic on Saturday. Too bad the person I am most interested in meeting there is leaving the country the next day. 



shiori said:


> The first time I met you, you made fun of me and I thought you were a jerk.
> 
> Then I changed my mind.
> 
> Now I realize nope, you're still a jerk. An abrasive jerk.


Oh that is my bad.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to take a shower.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Thinking about the buttload of things I have to read. Am happy but I'm getting stressed over it. It's stupid. Heh.


----------



## Cmasch

Just thinking about what my future holds really.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Oops.. Where'd my post go?


----------



## Zyriel

After sleeping on a normal mattress for years even with memory foam, how I miss my airbeds, that were originally temporary lol. So it makes one wonder, how to make airbeds that don't ever deflate? They're so damn comfortable! But always end up getting microscopic holes in them. Oh the lessons of beds, so soft, yet so fleeting, just like life @[email protected] I bid you farewell memories of airbeds, may you sleep in the everlasting sleep of nothingness. Amen. And may I find use for your motor/pump eventually^^


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why are almonds so expensive?


----------



## Avesatani

It's hard to handle this apathy that hit me. I do nothing except working and watching TV shows. Have no will to do anything, can't even smile properly...can't find the joy in anything. Why bother ? How to improve ? How to be more positive ? Screw it, maybe i should end it...for good...


----------



## Zyriel

RelinquishedHell said:


> Why are almonds so expensive?


I know right! Especially those chocolate ones, they're so good though @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?........... the world may never know.


----------



## shelbster18

Ugh, I did a horrible attempt at putting on this black eyeshadow and mascara.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm always surprised when I see someone of your age acting so childish. And you'll only see what the other person did "wrong", but it won't dawn on you that you do exactly the same thing :no


----------



## Kevin001

Why can't I be left alone?


----------



## Citrine

Going out with someone who's almost the complete opposite of me. Still gonna give it a shot, but been having some doubts. We just seem a little too different maybe...:/ still early to say though, I don't know. Curious to know what he's really thinking.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to eat something.


----------



## Dissonance

Take only what is absolutely neccesary.


----------



## Kevin001

Should I finish this powerade I'm drinking?


----------



## Fat Man

I have the money to buy it but... do I really want it? One part is saying yes, while the other part is saying no. Maybe it won't be a bomb this time... but what if it is... If it's a failure, than I'll be sad and mad


----------



## Dissonance

Thanks, you bothered me, you pushed my buttons, and then made me feel like **** in the end, good job.


----------



## kivi

I feel like tomorrow's going to be a good day.


----------



## AussiePea

gee, thanks.


----------



## Fat Man

HEY PAL! watch the coat will ya!


----------



## BAH

Typing..


----------



## Kevin001

What am I going to eat next?


----------



## Zyriel

Lost bid on some bone axe  A sad, sad day for both axes, and bones, a loss to be remembered! A travesty, a sting, like a bloated wasp filled with horrible poisonous nectar, putrid and green, but not the wonderful emerald color, or even olive, but the swampy puke green color of TOXICness! With a dash of snot yellow for good measure! On the plus side, has given me quite the lightbulb in such matters xD


----------



## probably offline

Today, I went to help an old lady shop for groceries(my mom's friend). She needs someone to hold on to while walking. When we were waiting in line at a cash machine, we met the most obnoxious woman. Mailis(the old lady) was not very slow, and we were just waiting for the receipt when we heard an angry voice behind us saying "Can you hurry up, we haven't got all day?". It just baffled me how someone could be that rude. We weren't even slow, and Mailis is like 80 years old and can barely walk! Really? I was like "we're just waiting for the receipt"(while giving her a disgusted look), and she kept being rude and snarky. I looked at her boyfriend with an is-this-even-for-real-look, but he seemed to be on her side. I can't believe some people.

Also, have you noticed that cats ears move slightly when they meow(with an open mouth)? It's so cute. I always meow back and forth with my cat just so I can watch it.


----------



## Dissonance

probably offline said:


> Today, I went to help an old lady shop for groceries(my mom's friend). She needs someone to hold on to while walking. When we were waiting in line at a cash machine, we met the most obnoxious woman. Mailis(the old lady) was not very slow, and we were just waiting for the receipt when we heard an angry voice behind us saying "Can you hurry up, we haven't got all day?". It just baffled me how someone could be that rude. We weren't even slow, and Mailis is like 80 years old and can barely walk! Really? I was like "we're just waiting for the receipt"(while giving her a disgusted look), and she kept being rude and snarky. I looked at her boyfriend with an is-this-even-for-real-look, but he seemed to be on her side. I can't believe some people.
> 
> Also, have you noticed that cats ears move slightly when they meow(with an open mouth)? It's so cute. I always meow back and forth with my cat just so I can watch it.


Wow that's an sincere thing you did I hope the old lady really appreciates your help, there are some individuals in the world that can only see their needs. Just tell it to them straight, that other people have needs as well.


----------



## Stilla

I wonder if my depression is extra bad right now just of something as simple as vitamin D deficiency. Maybe I should try supplements.


----------



## Kevin001

What time am I going walking tonight. Don't want to go to early because a lot of people might be outside.


----------



## Kevin001

Lets go Rousey


----------



## probably offline

I only slept 3 hours, I should probably go back to bed ;_;


----------



## shelbster18

That was embarrassing causing a scene like that in front of me. :doh

All I could think was that I was glad to get out of there after that but I have to go back in at least nine days.


----------



## S a m

I remember years ago I had to get in front of my class and sing a jingle and at the time I was wearing glasses and I was so f'ing nervous that my face started to get really, really, really hot that my glasses actually started to fog up

God that was really cracking me up right now


----------



## BAH

"What to think about for this post?"


----------



## shelbster18

It was freezing cold last night.


----------



## Kevin001

I feel sorry for my family.


----------



## tea111red

I don't get how people can be happy playing video games, watching/talking about porn, and reading junk all day.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I'm doing the right thing. I think. I hope.


----------



## IveGotToast

Say you will never ever catch me no, no, no


----------



## Kevin001

Will I finally get committed on Monday?


----------



## TenYears

Ya know, I try very, very hard to not judge a book by it's cover. If someone is coming across as really mean and nasty, I try to think "well, they're probably just having a bad day".

But sometimes first impressions for some people are all you really need. Sometimes people are just selfish a-holes, and it really comes through in the first few minutes of meeting them. This, of course, includes a few on this site :yes The advantage on SAS is you can just ignore them obviously or just not log on. People like that irl are a little harder to deal with.

I guess I should be grateful, thank them even, because their natural personalities are so awful, so despicable, so reprehensible, that they can't keep it from shining through in a first impression. So, thanks. For saving me the time of even trying to hold a conversation with you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Loveless

She's cool but I'm sure she doesn't like me. And if she does, I'll screw it up somehow.


----------



## Alone75

I'm thinking/wishing I had more alcohol to drink, best I have nothing left though.


----------



## BAH

-Tumbleweed-


----------



## kivi

I feel so tired.


----------



## Kevin001

Time to watch some more porn I guess.


----------



## cmed

My uncle deleted me from Facebook.










Don't know why, but I find that funny. I'm a little curious as to what made him do that.

Eh, f-ck him anyway.


----------



## tea111red

As if you aren't judgmental yourself....

(just a random thought. nothing to do w/ that guy in this thread on this page)


----------



## Just Lurking

cmed said:


> My uncle deleted me from Facebook.
> 
> Don't know why, but I find that funny. I'm a little curious as to what made him do that.
> 
> Eh, f-ck him anyway.


The random family FB deletion.

I've experienced that twice: by my brother-in-law (who added me again a few months later) and another time, by my aunt. In both cases, they kept everyone else in the family, including some they were even more distant from.

Like, umm, OK?


----------



## Kevin001

Will checking into a mental hospital help my anxiety or make it worse?


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if I am going to end up going to this funeral. There have been too many deaths lately.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Kevin001 said:


> Will checking into a mental hospital help my anxiety or make it worse?


If you do so, make sure you check in as voluntary.. As if you find it isn't right for yourself, you can always leave.


----------



## Kevin001

dontwaitupforme said:


> If you do so, make sure you check in as voluntary.. As if you find it isn't right for yourself, you can always leave.


Good to know, would it be a good thing to mention I'm thinking about suicide? Probably not right? I don't know I'm running out of options and I'm currently thinking about suicide most of my days. Planning for sometime this year. :sigh


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Kevin001 said:


> Good to know, would it be a good thing to mention I'm thinking about suicide? Probably not right? I don't know I'm running out of options and I'm currently thinking about suicide most of my days. Planning for sometime this year. :sigh


Yes. 100% this would gain you (at least in the UK) an instant admission. If you really are feeling that way, I would honestly give it a go to put your mind at ease.

The aftercare I found most helpful.


----------



## cmed

Just Lurking said:


> In both cases, they kept everyone else in the family, including some they were even more distant from.


Same here. It's a little perplexing because he always seemed like more of a stable person than that.



Just Lurking said:


> Like, umm, OK?


pretty much

I guess the remote comfort of the internet has a way of bringing out the side of a person you otherwise wouldn't see.


----------



## BAH

-2 Tumbleweeds-


----------



## Kevin001

Why does my uncle think its a competition of who has it worst?


----------



## bewareofyou

I'm texting an old internet friend I had a couple years ago and I can't help but feel like I'm boring them to death..


----------



## Kevin001

Why am I so thirsty and why am I cutting myself?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol.. how pathetic am I? I had a conversation with a guy at school today and while it was slightly refreshing from the norm of saying one or two words -or more often, not talking at all-, it didn't feel right. I was anxious as I always am and there were constant awkward moments and my complete apathy was almost oozing out of my puffy, unconvincing laughs. I couldn't care less about what he was saying and I would've preferred to not talk at all. I barely managed to pretend to give a ****, lol.

I was also slightly worried that people would've have seen me talking and felt surprised, which would of course mean that they've noticed me.

I don't even know anymore. I'm clearly 100% socially retarded beyond repair and plagued with more than one mental disorder. I can't make proper conversation. I'm not used to talking to people. 99% of people my age are not like this. Of course, I'm in the negative minority. Woo hoo. It's just a matter of when I finally decide to kill myself.

Today I also found out that since I'm doing a year 12 subject, I have to sit a test that goes for three straight hours in June. Well, looks like school has thrown another KO hit. I'm 17 and in year 11, not in my mid twenties and finishing a degree.

I have a test on thursday too. Also unfinished work that's due tomorrow. Could it get any better?

kill me lol


----------



## altghost

Amon said:


> -2 Tumbleweeds-





oh my GOD AMON what have you DONE


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my trip to walmart goes well.


----------



## kivi

Foreign students came to my city. Tonight I am going out with them ( and with my friends ). I am so anxious right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Why are my days so long?


----------



## pocketbird

I will not drink, I will not drink


----------



## mr hoang

I never really got to know you cuz. RIP. Wherever you are, hope you are at peace. I feel awful for your family.


----------



## Just Lurking

3°C tonight.
-25°C windchill tomorrow.

Our climate, sometimes...


----------



## Kevin001

March Madness is just around the corner...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"Don't give him the wrong idea."

She is absolutely right, you have always been out of my league, even unintentionally on your part.

Itnwbgdfqbditneidkl


----------



## Mxx1

I really don't want to go to my driving lessons tomorrow :/


----------



## Kevin001

I need to go brush my teeth


----------



## BAH

The sun appears..


----------



## Elad

for some reason i think its going to be really satisfying when all the "last post wins" "count with pictures" etc threads get deleted

pressing [delete] would feel so refreshing, cleansing

ps i fcking hate those threads


----------



## coeur_brise

I think.. Maybe, I know how the mirror image works now. Think of two mirrors, when you raise the right hand, is it the left or the right? Sometimes it's the right, and you get hurt. Then when its the left, you are happy but you forgot that raising the right hand got you hurt. Or wait, you confuse yourself and completely choose the wrong hands, thinking it was the "right" hand. Mind-graine. Ugggggh. And then you think, that left hand will raise, then there's gonna be hurt.


----------



## coeur_brise

Man, I need Jesus or some snacks or maybe a nice little strawberry shortcake to lift me up? But that's the beauty of change, you get to shift your thinking! Thinking, that is. Feeling cannot be shifted to easily.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i hope to god it doesnt cost too much to repair it. hope its just the minor problem i think it might be.


----------



## Kevin001

Why hasn't my doctor called me yet? I'm freaking out.


----------



## Minkiro

What am i doing? 
I'm so glad no one can read my mind. Still, guilt.


----------



## bewareofyou

Looking through Facebook or Instagram and seeing peoples pictures with friends and stuff like that always makes me really sad.. all I want it to be able to have that.


----------



## Kevin001

Will my Uncle have to walk to work in the rain/sleet?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel so inferior it's nauseating. If I was found to actually have a low IQ, that would be the final nail in my emotional coffin. I would have nothing.

Nothing.

I would merely be an empty vessel of matter, floating through existence with no purpose. A ghost among the living, merely ignored by almost the entirety of existence.. the exception noticing my empty sadness and responding with a 'what's wrong'.

The tears would stream.

"I'm nothing." "That's what's wrong."

An emotional ejection would commence. Screams of anguish bellowing out of my helpless body.

"I'm sorry."

Then apathy.


----------



## shelbster18

I took the house key with me because everyone was going to work and my mom came to get me but before she did, I couldn't find the house key for awhile so I got mad and I found it like five or ten minutes later and I threw it in the air for some weird reason then caught it in my hand and I did something else but can't remember what. 

It slid down my hand and cut the skin open. I had to put some of that stuff on it to keep it from getting infected. Looks like a zombie bite.


----------



## bipolarhea77

I'm thinking about how cool this website is and hoping I need ur some good people on here. I'm also thinking i forgot to take my meds this morning oops....


----------



## TryingMara

Not everything is about you.


----------



## BAH

Yes it is


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I really do worry that people can read my mind sometimes. More irrational fears. How magnificent.


----------



## Smallfry

slyfox said:


> If I should spend hundreds or thousands on tools for lapidary equipment. Is really hard on my hands and sanity polishing stones by hand. I want to be able to eventually sell for profit. I'm in a financially difficult situation to be spending money on equipment.
> 
> Another problem is I can't use the equipment where I live. I would have to drive all the way to my parents house which is a 20 minute drive away. That would be an expense if I was having to go to their house everyday.
> 
> Think the smart choice would be to focus on using the dremel flex-shaft tool I already have and hand polish stones with sandpaper less(worry it'll wear out my wrist and the joints in my fingers eventually  ). I rarely use the dremel because it is loud in my house and I worry about ruining it.
> 
> Have a lot of coral fossils I've collected, including horned corals and petoskey stones. Probably going to see if I can sell some of those.


Never seen this type of stone before very unusual looking!


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to walk tonight but I'm scared there might be people out and also dogs. I'm going a new route but nervous to go. Its a longer walk than normal, there might be stray dogs. I'm so scared of dogs.


----------



## AngryMetalMadMan

Oh hair, you...


----------



## furever grateful

Yeah, so I'm thinking about death. I've been so surrounded by it lately, that it won't escape my mind.


----------



## slyfox

Smallfry said:


> Never seen this type of stone before very unusual looking!


They are pretty common in Michigan. Glad you found them interesting  Always like finding them on beaches.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

**** i wanna get ****ed up so badly

who wants to get incredibly wasted with me hahaha


----------



## Kevin001

My life is falling apart....... hopefully I will do better in my next life.


----------



## AussiePea

So where are they?


----------



## shelbster18

The origin of Moby Dick came from a novel called Mocha Dick. Ha, mocha dick. Sounds like a morbid coffee drink.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

shelbster18 said:


> The origin of Moby Dick came from a novel called Mocha Dick. Ha, mocha dick. Sounds like a morbid coffee drink.


10/10 would drink


----------



## SilentLyric

I'm up too late but only one more day at work and it's friday


----------



## Mxx1

1 hour left and free


----------



## SilentLyric

I think I reveal too much about myself online.


----------



## Kevin001

Will I stay in bed all day? Will my doctor call me today?


----------



## probably offline

Ugh. I went to the pharmacy, had too much clothes on(because it's cold outside), and got a sweat->blush->panic-situation while the clerk was helping me find a lotion. She just kept talking and talking, and I got warmer and warmer. I ended up just grabbing something I don't want and hurried out of there. I hate my body-temperature-and-blushing-genes, FU dad. Another thing you messed up on.


----------



## Kevin001

When will this nightmare end?


----------



## shelbster18

Glass-Shards said:


> 10/10 would drink


Haha, I wouldn't go near it. xD


----------



## BackToThePast

Meeting a friend who I haven't seen in years at the MOMA, and she's bringing friends, and I'll be the odd one out. Fuuuuuuuuuuudge. What if I...no, I have to go. I have to do this. Fuuuuuuuuuudge.


----------



## feels

How many Advil can you take in a day before your organs just start shutting down?


----------



## Kevin001

What happens when medical insurance runs out?


----------



## TryingMara

Thanks for making me feel better  I've always loved chatting with you. It's always...fun. You make me laugh like crazy, you're interesting and I always look forward to just talking to you.


----------



## Cmasch

I'm tired, I want to stay up though. I know I will mess up my sleep schedule again but I musttt stay up!


----------



## SilentLyric

Rush's "Suburbs" always makes me emotional for some reason.


----------



## chinaski

i'm bored of the internet


----------



## kivi

I like my name. But I don't like hearing my name.


----------



## Kevin001

Why does my nose always drip?


----------



## TryingMara

Have to get used to reality. There's so much to be concerned about, but I can't help but think of _that_. I used to think that things would get better, but now there are new challenges I hadn't given much thought to. There's going to be different types of loneliness and pain ahead.


----------



## shelbster18

I have to mop the floor and wash dishes. I love washing dishes. It just feels relaxing to put my hands in warm water.


----------



## Equity

Where does the biscuit roam, when an antelope eats a comb?
Who speaks for the leeks when the bird remains ambulatory?
Is the vessel meek, when it's propeller isn't rotary?


----------



## Mxx1

i hate being sick.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I really wish my friend would call so I could go to sleep.


----------



## SuperSky

Youtube "related" videos... Spot the odd one out:

Becoming an Australian soldier
Australia Army pay
Training with U S and Australian Special Operations
Australian Snipers VS US Marine Snipers | Who will win?
09579 Afghanistan: the Australian Experience - Tarin Kot, 2011
British SAS vs USA Marine
Prenatal Exercise
Australian Army AAV Beach Assault
Marines Brace For Aussie Advance During Exercise Hamel 2012 - Australian Army and USMC
Marines and Australian Soldiers Shoot Each Other's Weapons
1 Marine vs. 30 Cops: Sgt. Shamar Thomas (By. J. handy)
Australian Soldiers Demonstrate The Bullpup


----------



## laysiaj

I'm thinking a cuddle sounds fantastic right now....


----------



## Owl-99

laysiaj said:


> I'm thinking a cuddle sounds fantastic right now....


:cuddle


----------



## laysiaj

Sequoia said:


> :cuddle


hahahahaha, um, thanks?


----------



## Owl-99

laysiaj said:


> hahahahaha, um, thanks?


Just an online cuddle with no strings attached XD


----------



## laysiaj

Sequoia said:


> Just an online cuddle with no strings attached XD


Sounds perfect!


----------



## shelbster18

What if squid ink was really liquidy diarrhea? It looks like it.

------------------------
I wonder what pizza ice cream would be like. Would they roll the pizza into little pizza balls and use them as sprinkles? They would have to have the pizza balls frozen or else the pizza would go bad. Yuckm.


----------



## Equity

It's difficult to make a photo sourced 3-D model of my black dog stuffed animal with a scarf. Maybe if I put the iso way up. Oh yeah I'm supposed to use a light that would help.


----------



## coeur_brise

AussiePea said:


> So where are they?


Of all those, I've only heard of the ones in black. Maybe no one knows of any of them because they all died?! And on that note, why do Aussies make sheep skin boots when it's hot as hekk down there.... Keep from snake bites? Lol:b


----------



## Owl-99

AussiePea said:


> So where are they?


Gotta go bush mate if yah wonna find a snake.


----------



## AussiePea

Actually I once found a Red Belly Black (#22) snake in a wheelbarrow I was digging in at my old work. That was fun.


----------



## Tokztero

I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## reaffected

I ate too much cheesecake


----------



## MCHB

If I can't sleep and have the munchies, does that mean I suffer from insomnomnomnia? :um


----------



## Just Lurking

Oh, look at that... we just lost an hour.

This wasn't a good week to shift my sleep schedule. I'll be fortunate to fall asleep by 6am.


----------



## Goopus

I've loved this same girl for seven years now and it's still as strong as it ever was.  Just thinking of her smile makes me light up more than anything else ever has and then thinking about how I'll never make her smile that way makes that same happiness feel cold and distant and false.


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Tournament is just around the corner.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-31787558

This is really sad  I hope that that wasn't the case, seems like someone did poison the dog in order to win though ¬_¬ the competition seems messed up anyway, inbreeding dogs with all kinds of genetic defects supposedly, not sure if that's still going on, but that aside this is really sad.


----------



## tea111red

It's really nice whenever I run across men that are polite/have good manners. Like a breath of fresh air, really.


----------



## thomasjune

I've given out three 'likes'. What the hell? When and where did this happened? I don't remember.
Oh and I've received 0 'likes'. FML
Life is not worth living without any likes. :/


----------



## blue2

I'm thinking is my brain who I am


----------



## Kevin001

I hate when people say "If I could do it so can you"....... also when people say "I promise you life gets better"...... I'm like really


----------



## SilentLyric

why u so kawaii


----------



## shelbster18

What a crazy, old coot.


----------



## Melodic

Sold a bunch of old textbooks for $215! So happy those six are no longer taking up space. Selling things feels so great.


----------



## Cmasch

Thinking about my workout coming up this morning excited!


----------



## coeur_brise

I just got paid (actually just checked my next paycheck) and it feels so good.


----------



## Inknotmink94

I'm thinking about how bad my anxiety is recently and I may go adopt a puppy this Friday


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to wash my clothes.


----------



## Elad

get talking to this guy and he seems cool enough

share some lols

then he gets aggressive af when he sees some indian guy walk away

starts going on about "****ing immigrants" complains about asians, indians etc

i'm just standing there like










i've been talking to him in a british accent this whole time

not sure if he noticed or not, whether i should even say something or just run because hes a legit psycho

wth is wrong with people


----------



## BAH

Hm


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I never shall understand people who want to live and die in the same town that they were born.


----------



## kivi

I still didn't write anything for my friend's yearbook. I can't think of anything.


----------



## probably offline

Watching old men dancing on youtube is giving me reason to live another day. I haven't even watched the grandmas yet. That will be good.


----------



## agolds23

I'm finally feeling that enough is enough, no more drugs to make me feel confident. I want to be able to feel confident without being under the auspices of some false sense of self. I'm tired of sitting back and just waiting for my life to get better. I'm tired of being so insecure in social situations, that I turn to self-loathing. I'm going to start fighting again...


----------



## Elad

the older i get the more i come to the realization that there are some things you just cant cheap out on

tp is one of those things

for the sake of a few extra dollars do yourself a favour 

no human should have to see their own blood in that situation


----------



## SilentLyric

boo you, work


----------



## Cmasch

Mrs Salvatore said:


> I never shall understand people who want to live and die in the same town that they were born.


wow I was thinking about this earlier, agree 100 percent. No way is that going to be me haha.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

"I’m bored’ is a useless thing to say. I mean, you live in a great, big, vast world that you’ve seen none percent of. Even the inside of your own mind is endless; it goes on forever, inwardly, do you understand? The fact that you’re alive is amazing, so you don’t get to say ‘I’m bored.'"

“Is life not a thousand times too short for us to bore ourselves?” 

“She refused to be bored chiefly because she wasn't boring.” 

“Boredom comes from a boring mind.”


----------



## laysiaj

Soft and hard things.


----------



## Kevin001

I really love the voice.


----------



## meandernorth

decisions, decisions, decisions


----------



## cmed

week 3 of being a night owl. liking it much better. no going back now


----------



## Flora20

I wish I could quit one of my classes -.- totally regret taking it thinking it would be easy


----------



## Kevin001

Time seems to be slowing down for me, its like I'm burning slowly.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm almost positive the very tomboyish girl at work who I assumed was gay, hit on me and offered herself but then followed it by saying, "...if I weren't engaged." :blank We were re-placing stock that had been moved by customers and I was half-paying attention.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope no one notice my scars.


----------



## Just Lurking

I took that out of the freezer on Sunday. It's still frozen solid. 
What the hell, I didn't think my fridge was *that* cold!


----------



## Elad

good god i don't think i've ever hated a tv show before but i hate the big bang theory

how do people watch this

everything from the characters, jokes and laugh track makes me want to toss a bowling ball through my screen

going to have dreams about sheldon taking a heavyweight hook to the face in slow motion, ust smashing out some teeth mid annoying sentence

seriously this show is horrendous


----------



## kivi

Sometimes I feel like my grandmother acts younger than me.


----------



## Just Lurking

Elad said:


> good god i don't think i've ever hated a tv show before but i hate the big bang theory
> 
> how do people watch this
> 
> everything from the characters, jokes and laugh track makes me want to toss a bowling ball through my screen
> 
> going to have dreams about sheldon taking a heavyweight hook to the face in slow motion, ust smashing out some teeth mid annoying sentence
> 
> seriously this show is horrendous


Here I thought I was the only one.


----------



## tea111red

Elad said:


> good god i don't think i've ever hated a tv show before but i hate the big bang theory
> 
> how do people watch this
> 
> everything from the characters, jokes and laugh track makes me want to toss a bowling ball through my screen
> 
> going to have dreams about sheldon taking a heavyweight hook to the face in slow motion, ust smashing out some teeth mid annoying sentence
> 
> seriously this show is horrendous


it's funny in a mocking way.


----------



## Kevin001

Why does he keep texting me?


----------



## probably offline

My cat is obsessed with the smell of cookies. Especially chocolate ones. She comes running right away and sits down next to my face. Everytime I'm like "Morris, it just smells good you don't like it", and she just keeps staring and licking her lips. Silly animal.


----------



## BackToThePast

I can't keep getting away with this...fake attitude of mine. The things I do to compensate this and that. It's amazing how I got this far without really acknowledging it. I'm not really there yet, y'know?


----------



## mike91

cmed said:


> My uncle deleted me from Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why, but I find that funny. I'm a little curious as to what made him do that.
> 
> Eh, f-ck him anyway.


Lol my newphews have deleted me but they said i post to much crap about car but meh dont care

Going and trimming a bush at work witch i better go do


----------



## lockS

I made plans with friends, but I'm feeling so low that I want to cancel them. But I don't want them to hate me...


----------



## Kevin001

What is so special about that Empire show? smh.


----------



## Just Lurking

cmed said:


> Just Lurking said:
> 
> 
> 
> In both cases, they kept everyone else in the family, including some they were even more distant from.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. It's a little perplexing because he always seemed like more of a stable person than that.
Click to expand...

My brother-in-law just unfriended me again while leaving in place those more distant than me. I'm not even sure whether this is the second or the third time -- how bad is it when you lose track of how many times a single person has done it.

Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## jsmith92

Screw life. I'm so ****ing sick of it. I'm so damn worthless. I just want to die so badly.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm breaking out...ugh.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I had a mini-mental-breakdown at school today. It involved shaking, some crying, (although I can't seem to properly cry anymore) strong self harm urges which included actually punching myself in the legs and biting my flesh, as well as headbutting my knees (which hurt like hell).

I was in a secluded spot luckily. My body was shaking and I seriously had to hold back urges to punch holes in the walls or shattering the glass that was around. Nobody directly saw me, although I'm not completely sure if anybody heard my slightly insane sounding voice that was saying the usual stuff about loathing school and such.

Lunchtime eventually ended, and I went to class, appearing relatively normal, apart from the added anger in my behavior. I slammed my locker open and shut rather than the usual gentle close. I slammed my things on my table in biology class, and did little to hide my anger. I crossed my arms and stared ahead, with a disapproving kind of expression.

We were doing some crappy prac in biology and since I had nobody to work with as always and had no interest in the 'experiment', I just got my organizer and left. *Insert comment saying 'wow what a badass' I didn't  even wait for a moment where the teacher wasn't looking. I didn't care. I walked past him and left. He didn't protest, and I wasn't too worried about whether he would or not. It's not like he'd give a ****, lol.

I casually strolled to the student services office with a completely blank (I think lol) face. I stood around in the office for a few minutes before sitting down. I didn't say anything and the counsellor completely ignored my presence. No "hello", "do you need anything" or anything like that. Just nothing It was as if I didn't exist. I sat around and he did whatever on the computer in the separated part of the office.
I sat around for the remaining hour of the school day and just partially precluded my boredom by looking at textbooks that were of [very] mild interest and little brochures that were spread around.

Nobody showed any concern. Nobody looked for me. I didn't really care. My rage from lunch had subsided to the usual depression related feelings. At the end of the day, I went back to class to get my things and the teacher showed minimal concern, simply telling me that I can't leave class whenever I want to.

Meh. Don't care. I'm sick of school making me neglect my bodily needs and such, so I think I'll do whatever the hell I want (within reason of course, I won't leave class in the middle of a lecture or whatever lol), thank you very much.

Bleh. Why did I even write all this. Idk and idc. Just venting yet another crappy day at school.

Tomorrow I have two tests to look forward to. The psychology one shouldn't be too hard, the english one though.. ugh. I have to write an essay for it. Fun. At least crush should be at school tomorrow, so yay for that I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

Why is my family so dirty? They always leave the house a mess and me having OCD it kills me.


----------



## Kevin001

Will I watch porn tonight? Kind of tired.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm anxious to move out. Hurry April and get here. :time


----------



## Quirky

I feel more open and talkative with my mother than I usually am. I hope that my friend can move on past the most recent rut dividing the two of us. You don't know what you have until it's gone, I'm sure I'll remember once I'm done with college.


----------



## TenYears

God man it hasn't even been 24hrs, and I miss her. She is so, so cool, she makes me happy to be alive. I miss her smile. I miss the way we laugh when we're together. I even told her today that I was really gonna miss her tonight. But I also realize she doesn't think like I do. I don't think she has the same intentions. Fml.


----------



## Kcnca

I am so tired, I don't want to get up to brush my teeth. I should unplug the heater so I'm not burnt alive in the middle of the night. Well, if I do that than I may as well go ahead and brush my teeth seeing as how I'm already up. Touché mind...touché.


----------



## TrumpetLord

I wanna find places where I can think of something to post so i can help my anxiety


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get out of this bed.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Taxi driver informs me that the Cheltenham races have been on all week and the public sector (transport, teachers etc) are on national strike today, which is why the town has been heaving..

Welp, that's always nice to know.


----------



## kivi

Sometimes food smells make me nauseous. Actually when I am nervous, everything makes me nauseous.


----------



## mattmc

I often can't tell if people are mocking me. Then I feel like not responding at all because it'd give them the power to really humiliate me. It's inevitable with how I am that I'll set myself up for them if that's their game. But, they might not be messing with me at all, and it's irritating not knowing.

SAS isn't that bad about this but other boards are terrible when it comes to it. It's very hard to trust anyone that I'm not familiar with. Even then, I don't always feel safe continuing the conversation.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to go eat something.


----------



## zonebox

What am I doing here?


----------



## feels

I owe this one college like 170-ish dollars from about 6 months back. I wonder if that's ever gonna come back to bite me in the ***.

I also rented this school book online and never returned it. Now I look on my rental list and it's just gone. 

I wonder how many things I can just avoid until they go away.


----------



## Kcnca

probably offline is probably offline.


----------



## laysiaj

@Yer Blues?


----------



## calichick

I want to move but I can't decide where.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need some pepto.


----------



## shelbster18

Finally getting along with a friend that's supposed to be coming over here to spend the night to do tree work with my bf. I gave him a new nickname called Sir Mikes A Lot. :lol


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm glad I some interesting people on here.


----------



## Crisigv

Him


----------



## BAH

Breathing in dry air


----------



## garip kont

Well im thinkin to start taking courses about something(guitar, piano, language i dont know) or signing on a gym just for getting out of my comfort zone and getting some friends. but im not sure i could do it.


----------



## Kevin001

Why am I still bleeding? smh....


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I discovered the "Adults Only" forum recently. I am amazed, I don't know whether to be horrified or jealous. I can not believe what is willing to be shared with strangers. I could never.


----------



## blue2

I'm gonna destroy a fake castle with the help of wizards I recently unlocked and collect some resources


----------



## meandernorth

I'm approaching an intersection of life. Decision time.


----------



## Kevin001

Am I going to sleep tonight?


----------



## BAH

No,Maybe,No


----------



## NeuroticJester94

Right now, i feel terrible, i get good days and i get bad days. This one is awful, could be second day hangover symptoms and work, it culminates. I watch princess mononoke, because it was on my laptop and one scene helped me a bit, when a leper spoke. If your in that dark place you can't see a glimmer, when your in the light you can't see the dark. Have to stick out moment to moment and as the leper said 

'Life is suffering. 
It is hard. The world is cursed, 
but still, you find reasons to keep living.'

sounds pretentious but that is sometimes the only answer, just see it through, you will reach peace sooner or later even if it looks like the dark tunnel will never end.


----------



## eveningbat

Kevin001 said:


> Why am I still bleeding? smh....


Hey, what happened?


----------



## Kevin001

eveningbat said:


> Hey, what happened?


Just some cuts I had that wouldn't stop bleeding. Its all good.


----------



## Kevin001

I just want to crawl in a hole and die.


----------



## chinaski

yo, **** face joseph, give me my ****! f**


----------



## shelbster18

I have a cool idea for a Family Guy episode. I should call the number and tell them. The worst that can happen is they say no to me. I'm frolicking with imagination like a naive, little girl skipping through a field of beauty.

Ha, this doesn't sound like the typical Shelbster.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

You could tell them. Or you could write your own fan fiction episode for the show, having complete control of it, and share it online.


----------



## eveningbat

Kevin001 said:


> Just some cuts I had that wouldn't stop bleeding. Its all good.


It seems like not all is good, judging my your posting below. Please be safe and fine.


----------



## kivi

I didn't answer the phone calls.


----------



## probably offline

It smells good from the stove. I think I pulled it off. So hungry.


----------



## Crisigv

Didn't think I would ever be the one to break someone's heart.


----------



## catcharay

M


----------



## Kevin001

I hope these oatmeal cookies hurry up and cook.


----------



## catcharay

Im drinking some seriously good coffee around these small township areas lately


----------



## shelbster18

I hope I don't hear anymore explosions for awhile. I heard one like a month ago and at least two or three before that. They were super loud.


----------



## Crisigv

How I miss you.


----------



## BackToThePast

Gotta meet with the professor with impressive credentials. Oh god, why do people with impressive credentials intimidate me. They are just human beans.


----------



## slyfox

Really wish I had some soda right now. Also have been thinking of trying to craft with metal again


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I want to know what it's like to be a meme


----------



## probably offline

Ok, so I finally went to the hair salon to cut and dye my hair(after like 5 months of looking like crap because I'm poor). Yay. Anyway, I think I've mentioned before that a really attractive hairdresser works there. **** me. It's not often that I get completely absorbed by someone's appearance. Gah. He's tall, nice hair, long neck, handsome face, nice clothes, long narrow torso with broad shoulders so the t-shirt kind of falls like a curtain around the waist even though it's not loose(insta-boner), super cute *** and long legs. Probably gay. I was secretly glancing at him while my hair was getting dyed. He looks so soft :< I can't explain it. His whole presence is fluffy. You just want to squeeze him like a teddy bear(and ravage him also). It's torturous.

/frustration


----------



## Kevin001

I have my appointment in 2hrs, I think I might finally tell the doc. I self harm. So nervous.


----------



## BAH

0a32enfeajnf1


----------



## mattmc

I had something pretty close to my ideal band of internet misfits once. I still bemoan the fact it no longer exists. Technically, it's "there", but it's not much more than a shadow of what it once was. Our brotherhood finds no shelter in its walls. The sacred order that we lived by is largely forgotten. We're like knights without a kingdom to fight for. Surviving in isolation like Obi Wan Kenobe. Perhaps one day the force will return to us.


----------



## kivi

I still feel cold.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i a f'ing fed up with relying on other people !


----------



## TabbyTab

I don't understand how some people can be so ****ty at handling their money. Don't they ever learn? If you can't control your desires to the point of an inability to even get to work, something's wrong.


----------



## Rex87

For some reason a bacon mushroom swiss burger from Hardees just popped into my mind. Guess that's for dinner today. Yum, can't wait lol


----------



## Kevin001

I try to open up and be nice to people for them just to throw me under the bus. Some people will never change.


----------



## Wirt

A grumpy festive person would be pretty funny


----------



## shelbster18

I met some man that came over today and he was fifty eight years old. He said that he eats peanut butter and bologna sandwiches and said that he would keep a jar of it in his room everyday and get a spoonful of it and eat it. Lmao I was cracking up.  lmao Weird people are funny. xD My bf knows a lot of strange people. The strange ones are awesome. He kept going on about weird food combinations. He said he also eats pig brains with scrambled eggs. Bleh.


----------



## Kevin001

I feel happy now and suicidal free but I fear my negative thoughts will reappear tomorrow.


----------



## cmed

I can't believe how many people are going out drinking, or just drinking, on a Tuesday, because it's St. Patrick's Day. I thought that stopped being cool after you were like... 22 years old.


----------



## Perkins

I really need to lose some weight and get back in shape.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I had gone out to get really drunk, so that I wouldn't remember how miserable I am for a while.


----------



## AussiePea

Tomorrow it all kicks off, 3 weeks of European racing adventure and I have no idea what to expect. Lots of challenges I'm sure, but bring it onnnn.


----------



## Kevin001

Why do I like watching the last days of people with terminal illnesses? The bigger question is why do I wish I could trade places with these people?


----------



## Conviction07

probably offline said:


> Ok, so I finally went to the hair salon to cut and dye my hair(after like 5 months of looking like crap because I'm poor). Yay. Anyway, I think I've mentioned before that a really attractive hairdresser works there. **** me. It's not often that I get completely absorbed by someone's appearance. Gah. He's tall, nice hair, long neck, handsome face, nice clothes, long narrow torso with broad shoulders so the t-shirt kind of falls like a curtain around the waist even though it's not loose(insta-boner), super cute *** and long legs. Probably gay. I was secretly glancing at him while my hair was getting dyed. He looks so soft :< I can't explain it. His whole presence is fluffy. You just want to squeeze him like a teddy bear(and ravage him also). It's torturous.
> 
> /frustration


Keep going, I need something to tide me over until the next 50 Shades of Grey.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm seriously beginning to worry about my mental state. My irrational hatred of school is reaching seemingly unprecedented levels. School makes up 85% of what I think about, and the thoughts aren't even kind of productive, like what I have to get done tomorrow or whatever. It's just "I hate school, I hate school, I hate school'. I blame school for everything bad in my life. If I stub my toe, I literally say "ugh, **** you school". I can't help it. I'm so angry.

I really want to ****ing trash the place. I get urges to through computers through windows. Slam doors. Destroy school property. Burn it and laugh in its bellows of anguish. lol. This is definitely not normal. I was as close as you can possibly get to going on a rampage of sorts today. The anger was boiling and it was impossible to hold in. I headbutted and elbowed the wall of the secluded spot I was in. Unfortunately, there was no damage. I was hoping for there to be a hole in the wall. It was loud too, and I was barely holding back the sobs of emotional anguish. I wanted to scream, but my rational side held it back with a struggle.

I was expecting somebody to check on me. Nope. I didn't even overhear anybody questioning the loud banging noises and sobbing. Nobody took any notice, and that was incredibly bitter. I didn't go to class for three periods. I hung around the student services office for over 2 hours. I 'entertained' myself with random textbooks and doing pointless **** on my phone. The counsellor was just in the other room, and he literally said nothing to me. Absolutely no acknowledgement whatsoever. I kind of wanted to talk to him and tell him what was going on, but anxiety said otherwise. Two girls strolled into the room and they received instant acknowledgement from him, despite having no appointment.
_
What is this? WHY THE **** ARE YOU IGNORING ME YOU ****ING IDIOT!_ Is what I was thinking. _What the ****. What the ****. You're just ****ing ignoring me. How dare you. I should kill you in your sleep._

I was never told to leave. Never asked why I was there. Never a hello. Never did I receive a pass for being out of class. I didn't exist. I hate this scumbag excuse for a counsellor. Did he not think to realize that there was definitely a reason for me being out class for over 2 hours? I even overheard him talking to the two girls who just waltzed in. Yep. He sucks. Get me somebody who is competent with young people, and not this piece of **** who doesn't acknowledge your existence.

The rest of the day sucked too. My anger was extenuated when I heard people talking about how much they hate the 'Take Me To Church' video, presumably because of the two guys kissing. Math sucked because both the book and the teacher failed to provide adequate information to explain the content. Just like always. I learn math better when I just learn it on the internet. lol that's not a good sign, school.

Biology was just as horrible as ever. We're doing yet another ****ty experiment that involves working in pairs next week. Guess who's the only one in the class with nobody to work with? Yep. Yours truly. I had my usual problems with arousal due to my damn fetish too.

I found out two non-school-related things today. I can't see the psychiatrist my mom was planning on taking me to see because I'm under 18. Plus, my mom doesn't really fancy the idea of me on antidepressants because of the adverse effects she claims the medication has had on her. I also noticed that my sister gets ****ty when my mom gives me attention over her for once. Immature much. I don't even care.

I feel like such a piece of ****.

*Random and unrelated*

I took an exceptionally difficult IQ test last night. It involved 20 non multiple choice numbers that were based on numerical patterns. I only got 9/20 right, and a score of 126. Not too bad I guess, especially considering guesses were next to impossible, but I'd like to have gotten at least 130. lol. You know your self esteem sucks when you consider an IQ of 126 and a typing score of 95 WPM to be 'not good enough'.


----------



## BAH

这是时间


----------



## shelbster18

There's no way I could have grown an inch taller. If I'm standing up to someone that's 5'6 in my heels and I'm 5'1 and I'm just a little taller in my heels than the other person, there's no way my heels can be that tall. They can't be more than a couple inches. If I did grow, that means I'm 5'2 now but I'm over eighteen so there's no way I could still be growing.


----------



## BAH

$10 has gone missing..


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I should start making this pasta.


----------



## TabbyTab

I just realized how much rape yaoi involves jfc I was dumb then


----------



## meema

I need to get out of the house even if it means just walking around town.


----------



## BackToThePast

Sore throat is giving me an extra manly voice. I'm going to use this opportunity to sing low-pitched songs I normally can't sing.


----------



## CWe

Why do I gravitate to people who don't want me


----------



## Kevin001

I guess its time to go eat dinner.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

WHAT! I need to wait 30 seconds between posts! This is an outrage.


----------



## Kevin001

Why are so many people afraid of death? Is it because they fear what is next?


----------



## BackToThePast

My 4 tongue cleaners have arrived. Each one for a member of the family. Can't wait to show them. I've never been so excited to scrape my tongue.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait for the NCAA Tournament tomorrow.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't know if I made a mistake or not. On one hand, I feel relieved that I can just live my life in comforting loneliness. But on the other hand, I miss him terribly and want to just run away from here. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## BAH

3 Months until..


----------



## probably offline

This kid is everything. I usually hate youtube vids of kids, but this is perfect.


----------



## SummerRae

Wondering if kevin001 frequently hits the 50 post limit with his amount of posting.


----------



## SummerRae

But what I was originally thinking about was... How can someone walk into your life and make you feel so special and like they care, and walk right out?


----------



## BackToThePast

This site has, more than anything, made me despise self-loathing.


----------



## Kevin001

My Bracket is busted already.


----------



## Crisigv

I hope my cat doesn't get sick.


----------



## SummerRae

Can't wait until these black people at my school get tired of my chit and kill me. :yes


----------



## TenYears

probably offline said:


> This kid is everything. I usually hate youtube vids of kids, but this is perfect.


Ha! Exactly as I picture you as a little girl. Only much more opinionated and uhm....what's the word I'm looking for...brat? Yeah, that's it


----------



## Cmasch

why won't they just ask me


----------



## probably offline

TenYears said:


> Ha! Exactly as I picture you as a little girl. Only much more opinionated and uhm....what's the word I'm looking for...brat? Yeah, that's it


Do you have a problem with me or something?


----------



## blue2

lol at bass mom girl 

I could sure go for a 95% solar eclipse right about now :idea


----------



## TenYears

probably offline said:


> Do you have a problem with me or something?


Relax. I'm just kidding. Take a chill pill.


----------



## probably offline

^


----------



## HenDoggy

^LMAO at Christian Bale gif. Why did i waste another day like this?


----------



## TenYears




----------



## Kevin001

My neighbor just saw me outside for the first time. I try to put the trash to the road real fast and she comes out of nowhere. She saw me and had a look of disgust on her face. First impressions are big and I feel like she didn't like what she saw. I would also be disgusted if I saw myself, so can't blame her.....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I figured it out.

'Here's another question - why is that puzzle so hard?'

:con it wasn't really...

Odd.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

^what?

I always announce when I'm going to the bathroom. I know that's weird, but I can't help it. I feel the need to justify why I'm leaving the area. If I was at a table in a restaurant, sure, but when sitting on the couch watching tv, I could just get up and go. No one would ask or be offended.


----------



## tea111red

I want to know how a person can make his/herself become entertained by cleaning and sorting through stuff w/o the use of Adderall or other stimulants/drugs.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

tea111red said:


> I want to know how a person can make themselves become entertained by cleaning and sorting through stuff w/o the use of Adderall or other stimulants/drugs.


Stay completely present in the moment and make it a meditative experience.


----------



## TenYears

I hope she gets off her period soon. I'm so DTF.

I'm available.

Waiting.

Willing.

Ready.

FFS.


----------



## monotonous

girls only like hot white guys


----------



## Crisigv

I really hope I'm not the only one in this world who eats tic tacs as candy.


----------



## CWe

why is life so difficult


----------



## Spindrift

Crisigv said:


> I really hope I'm not the only one in this world who eats tic tacs as candy.


Anyone who denies doing this is a filthy liar.

---

How do you expect me to write this entire thing in an hour and a half?


----------



## BackToThePast

***** *** of a brother. Walks into my room asking if I have a charger for my calculator. I told him I lost it years ago. He proceeds to continue searching through my room. I repeat that I don't have it. He tells me to calm down. I'll show him how to calm down.

I'm totally stealing his Gamecube controllers and USB adapter and bringing it with me to campus.


----------



## Crisigv

Spindrift said:


> Anyone who denies doing this is a filthy liar.


Haha, so true.


----------



## Robleye

So tired... must... sleep....


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I want to be let out of my cage. I want something so bad and I don't even know what it is.


----------



## SuperSky

So, I could go have a shower and go to bed early, except every time I attempt this when my housemate is out, she'll turn up while I'm in the shower with some friend or other.

And then I'm the awkward weirdo in the bathroom, then the awkward weirdo who's wearing pj's which is WEIRD to do in the company of people you don't know, then the awkward weirdo who won't say hi to anyone because I'm wearing pjs and like no bra because who the **** wears a bra to bed, then the awkward weirdo who's going to bed at 9pm but then can't get to sleep because they've left the bloody outside light on and have started chain smoking and are talking at 80 decibels. 

Yes, let's do that.


----------



## coeur_brise

I think I like you more now, Android update. I am pleased by this. Google is slowly taking over the world! P.s. I have an expensive laptop in my hand called a mobile phone. #firstworldperks . #doesanyoneownanexus ?


----------



## blue2

If nations were people sitting in a waiting room: North Korea would be a loud, autistic man, rocking back and forth, making threats, and shouting at everyone from the corner of the room. (But, then again, the US would be an arrogant, chubby guy sitting in the very front of the room, facing everyone, pointing at people from time to time with a greasy finger and saying things like "Knock it off!" with a mouth full of french fries that he refuses to share with anyone else.)


----------



## Kevin001

Will my doctor call me today?


----------



## BAH

Type Type Type


----------



## Just Lurking

> Ryan Reynolds: Actor reveals 3-month-old daughter's name is James on 'Today'


Gosh, I was just elated to hear about this vital information. 
I feel like my life is complete now. Or at least my day.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Is it really screwed up that I like to be forced into things? I'm the type of person who will say no to doing something even though I actually want to, I need to have the other person really twist my arm and force me. I know that's bad, because they don't always, sometimes they give up, but worse, I think I make people feel bad, because they feel like they're always making me do things I don't want to do. Is it strange though, do anyone else do it?


----------



## Kevin001

Some people will never understand mental illness.


----------



## TabbyTab

The positive thinking section makes me so happy


----------



## shelbster18

I'm an extrovert when I'm highsies. I love it. And I feel like my IQ goes up a few points.


----------



## Methodical

I want to take a random trip to LA, walk around China town stoned and then go to Roscoe' chicken and waffles. I want to do this now.


----------



## Kevin001

Will it ever stop raining?


----------



## momentsunset

Thinking about how nice it would be to have someone to talk to right now.


----------



## TenYears

How just 24 hours ago, she was laying (lieing?) naked on my bed, asking me to rub lotion all over her body, after she had just gotten out of the shower. And I did. There was not a single square inch of her body that did not have lotion on it when I was done with the woman 

She is so f-ing beautiful. God must be, has to be a man. To have created a woman so, so breathtaking, so beautiful. Omfg.


----------



## Crisigv

Watching stand up comedy makes me feel a little better (temporarily unfortunately).


----------



## Kevin001

Its finally starting to feel like spring here.


----------



## quietlife

The worst part of any day is when it's late enough to be hungry but too late to bother cooking.


----------



## Zyriel

Everything and nothing all at the same time. Why don't I enjoy anything, everything seems like a goddamn burden so bothersome. Nothing ****ing matters, I mean I understand people have individual meaning and what not, and great for them, I hope happiness permeates every aspect of their lives. When I was younger, I used to care about so much, about so many things, I was always so angry, and it filled me with such hate. Eventually you stop caring, that fire burns out, and you're left with just a cold dispassionate shell just waiting to crack.


----------



## crimeclub

quietlife said:


> The worst part of any day is when it's late enough to be hungry but too late to bother cooking.


I know this feeling...


----------



## probably offline

I have to clean my sink trap today. It's really clogged. Not looking forward to it =/


----------



## kaaryn

Well I managed to stick something in the oven and heat it up without burning it at this late hour in aus.. should go to sleep I suppose.. goodnight . sweet dreams peoples of the world x and wishing a good day to those that are waking x


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have a cold  London infected me with its plague.


----------



## DarrellLicht

My current exercise in pain threshold is sitting through Howard Stern interviewing Richard Simmons.. oi..


----------



## Kevin001

Its almost time for another round of basketball.


----------



## shelbster18

I oh so wish the library was near but it's like twenty minutes away. ;-; I usually just stick to reading free books online or borrowing books. Reading online seems so tedious. I'm just going to let my mom get me and take me to a place where they have used books. I don't like buying books but iF they're cheap, it wouldn't hurt to get a few books like twice a year.


----------



## BackToThePast

*everyone is their own protagonist*

"Am I the only one who ..."

Yes, you're literally the only being in this entire universe who feels that way. Everyone else is a one-dimensional character incapable of having as complex of a life as you do and you should feel so special. /s

This is why you cannot stop obsessing over your thoughts. People don't think about you as much as you think they do.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I should go cook something.


----------



## probably offline

It annoys me when people say something, followed by "and when I say that, I mean that xxy". They tend to use the phrase over and over to the point where I want to kick them. It's annoying in the same way as when people ask themselves 3 questions, each followed by a yes/no answer. "Do I really want it? - No" "Do I really need it? - No" "Should I do it? - Yes". Urghhhhh.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Biting the inside of my cheek feels really good, but I know later I'll regret it when they hurt and are cut and peeling. I can't stop though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My school's parent teacher meetings take place this week. I'm definitely not looking forward to them. They're 10 minutes each, but I'll probably have to get one for each subject, which means up to an hour of social-hell. They aren't 'required', but they are strongly recommended, and I do want to know how I could improve in my performance, apart from my obvious social inadequacies.

I have an assignment due on Tuesday too. I've been too much of a lazy piece of **** to do much on it, so I'm going to have to work on it today and tomorrow. What fun. Ugh. I have so much unfinished work that I just do not have the energy to do. Yet even more anxiety. Getting things finished and suffering the whole way through. This is the last week before the two week break in between terms. 4 more days of this term remain. I guess I'll just have to cross my fingers and hope that school decides to spare my dignity and sanity, like I always do.

The two week break would be the perfect time to start on an SSRI, because it should allow ample time for side effects to reduce or pass. Unfortunately, it probably won't be happening because I don't have a psychiatrist to see yet, so it'll probably be many more weeks before I'll see one, get diagnosed, and develop a treatment plan.


----------



## Elad

weird zopiclone dream of meeting some eastern euro girl in the supermarket then hours later flying to meet her parents, the whole time I'm thinking what the hell I've only just met this person but then she would do something cute to make me be like well whatever.

fly into their house (u wot) and its like a crack den, all derelict and ****. open the door and the father is the guy from caddyshack. still thoughts of whatthefuk am I doing right now in the back of my mind when he leans in and starts kissing his daughter in front of me.

I'm not really sure what happened from there but the faceless other joined and it turned into a creepy porno (there and oddness to their intensity for each other). Its all a little but of a blur at this point until its decided we're getting married, so we are rushed to a wedding service.

at the wedding everything is going well, I'm mingling and meet all these randoms in a language I don't understand, smiling my through it. I head to the bathroom and caddyshack father follows me in muttering something that sounds like nonsense.

both washing our hands and as I turn he rushes up besides me and tasers me. I'm standing there paralyzed trying to shout, but nothing is coming out. Its such a pitiful sound coming from me, like a scream so timid it retreats back down my throat.

I'm just lying there as the bathroom starts to fill with people and I realize this is was all part of some plan, getting a very hostile vibe and for the first time look at the faces of the people I've met. Look straight out of the horror film chernobyl diaries and they look very happy with themselves and caddyshack dad.

I wake up.

thank ****.


----------



## Kevin001

Will I ever stop self harming?


----------



## Crisigv

I want to message him.


----------



## inane

Quebec sucks.. Cost of living here is low for a reason -.-


----------



## shelbster18

If someone can't simply get up to get a lighter, especially when it's right there in the next room and I have to get it for them, that's messed up. I guess all I am to anyone is a slave. I won't do favors like that for nobody just to prove a point that I'm not someone to take advantage of. Grrrr. Makes me so angry.


----------



## Kevin001

Pass the damn ball!


----------



## eveningbat

The central heating is almost off now and the room gets pretty chilly.


----------



## slyfox

Really wanting to experiment with soldering some more today. Have so much more I should be doing. This sucks


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I'll eat at halftime.


----------



## slyfox

Think I'm getting sick again  Have a sore ear and throat


----------



## tea111red

fix the damn thing.


----------



## quietlife

Hitchhiking is a hobby for some? Are these people just not very attached to their kidneys?


----------



## Kevin001

looks like KU is going down. smh.


----------



## Wirt

i just bought an electric trimmer shaver thing..and this was literally just me the last 20 minutes






WHY DO THEY DO THIS?!?!


----------



## LolaViola

Steak. My mom's making me steak tonight!


----------



## tea111red

VipFuj said:


> i just bought an electric trimmer shaver thing..and this was literally just me the last 20 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY DO THEY DO THIS?!?!


hahaha. maybe they package stuff like that so you can't return it as easily? i've still returned stuff w/ packages like that that have been opened, though. i just super glued the edges back together or strategically placed tape on the edges, haha. some people have gone, "has this been opened and i've been like, 'no.'" lololol. no one has bothered to argue so far and i've always gotten my money back!


----------



## jlscho03

dontwaitupforme said:


> Went for a few drinks tonight.. Saw a group of 23 - 26 year olds sitting, chatting and laughing away.. and just thinking to myself, that should be me.


 This makes me sad... I don't even go out to bars by myself (I've only ever been to one actually) so you did better than me when it came to the SA/exposure thing. I know if I did that I'd just be super depressed, which is why I don't do it.

Sorry I can't give advice. Your post reminded me of how I've felt before, and still do


----------



## TenYears

I've never looked forward to Mondays before. And, well, I still don't. But I can't wait to see her tomorrow.

:b :clap :yes :boogie


----------



## Wirt

tea111red said:


> hahaha. maybe they package stuff like that so you can't return it as easily? i've still returned stuff w/ packages like that that have been opened, though. i just super glued the edges back together or strategically placed tape on the edges, haha. some people have gone, "has this been opened and i've been like, 'no.'" lololol. no one has bothered to argue so far and i've always gotten my money back!


hahah. I was thinking that might be the reason too. kudos not giving a crap lol. picturing like excess tape made like a handle and being like "it came like that" haha

but yea while mauling my hands opening this i was imagining returning and it just dumping all the little pieces and everything on the counter and saying 'maybe if it wasn't packaged like that your life would be easier, so get the makers to stop using this stupid boxing' lol.


----------



## tea111red

VipFuj said:


> hahah. I was thinking that might be the reason too. kudos not giving a crap lol. picturing like excess tape made like a handle and being like "it came like that" haha
> 
> but yea while mauling my hands opening this i was imagining returning and it just dumping all the little pieces and everything on the counter and saying 'maybe if it wasn't packaged like that your life would be easier, so get the makers to stop using this stupid boxing' lol.


haha, nah. it was repackaged pretty well......i think it was just the bottom part (this was awhile ago) that looked a little iffy. i think i figured i might need to return it, so i cut it open carefully. if i plan to keep something, then i just have my scissors ready and am prepared to destroy the package to get the thing out, lol.

but anyway, hopefully that shaver is worth the trouble.


----------



## Kevin001

My nose won't stop dripping.


----------



## Kevin001

What movie am I going to watch next?....


----------



## tea111red

Still no working chat, dang it. Ridiculous.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Spindrift

Itch! Get the itch, get the itch, get the itch!


----------



## SuperSky

shiori said:


> ********...


8 *'s, 8 letters in SuperSky... :idea


----------



## probably offline

What am I doing with life? Really? What am I doing?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

slyfox said:


> Really wanting to experiment with soldering some more today. Have so much more I should be doing. This sucks


 :lol

This is exactly what I've been doing recently. I've always had a cheap iron but I just barely ever knew what I was doing. Been watching videos lately to try and get better. It's harder than it looks. And there's always just one more thing you need to buy.


----------



## slyfox

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> This is exactly what I've been doing recently. I've always had a cheap iron but I just barely ever knew what I was doing. Been watching videos lately to try and get better. It's harder than it looks. And there's always just one more thing you need to buy.


Best of luck! The people in the videos make it look really easy too.

I think the iron I have might be a lot of my problem. It was a cheap one that I later learned had bad reviews and I also probably did everything wrong on maintaining the tip. It has a ton of oxide on it now, so I'll have to try with the spare tip and see if I can keep it in better shape.

Since I'm mostly soldering to build small things instead of for electronics, I'm going to try a propane torch the next time I get a chance. Should clear up if my problem is not heating the metal enough.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

slyfox said:


> Best of luck! The people in the videos make it look really easy too.
> 
> I think the iron I have might be a lot of my problem. It was a cheap one that I later learned had bad reviews and I also probably did everything wrong on maintaining the tip. It has a ton of oxide on it now, so I'll have to try with the spare tip and see if I can keep it in better shape.
> 
> Since I'm mostly soldering to build small things instead of for electronics, I'm going to try a propane torch the next time I get a chance. Should clear up if my problem is not heating the metal enough.


 Yeah. I'm primarily trying to learn for electronics. I don't need to solder often but it's a good skill to have when you really need it. Over the years I've always ended up needing to solder when I didn't have the right stuff and didn't know what I was doing so it was always halfway botched.

Anyways, for electronics, you almost have to buy one of those expensive adjustable stations, I think. The cheap irons either get too hot or not hot enough.


----------



## BackToThePast

A guy who serviced me at Chipotle appeared on Last Week Tonight, damn.


----------



## Kevin001

Whats next for me?


----------



## coeur_brise

TenYears said:


> I've never looked forward to Mondays before. And, well, I still don't. But I can't wait to see her tomorrow.
> 
> :b :clap :yes :boogie


Is it weird to say I'm happy for you (despite the incessant worries on your end). Oh heck. You go girl, I mean guy/man.


----------



## coeur_brise

Still tired, but not sleeping. All I listen to is gut-wrenching music. Because I like gut wrenching and I guess, in conjunction, music. I'm an emotional sponge. Bad habit. Time to bed.


----------



## Smallfry

Why in films do computers make those computer noises but never in real life?!


----------



## catcharay

I'm developing a routinal vice of grabbing candy for easy snacks en route to places, especially mentos and jols -- I thought my candy phases were over. Miss making healthful snacks. My healthy snack atm is 'spinach chips' which is basically spinach from a bag.

welp just killed some chocolate..anyhow Im not too fussed. With the near arrival of Easter and intense commercial spruik, avoidance is simply not possible.


----------



## HenDoggy

going to take a nap, cya guys in a couple hrs zzz


----------



## rosecolored

kindness is never a waste. Even if it's not reciprocated/appreciated. It's never a waste.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I forgot about what an epic album this was..


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I learned something about myself today. Most of my work anxiety, is because of constantly feeling clueless and like I am a terrible employee. Today, I knew what I was doing. I was proud of the work I did today. When I spoke to my boss, I felt no anxiety, I confidently walked to his office and spoke calmly and clearly.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I got pulled over by 'Johnny Law' a little while ago.. My truck's too loud... :no


----------



## Kevin001

My mom is crazy.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

This site moves so quickly, after I hit post I'll click new posts and there will be at least 4 other posts that were made in between me posting this and running that search.

edit: bad example, there was only one. The last time it was 4.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Mrs Salvatore said:


> This site moves so quickly, after I hit post I'll click new posts and there will be at least 4 other posts that were made in between me posting this and running that search.
> 
> edit: bad example, there was only one. The last time it was 4.


 As long as we keep you plenty pacified :yes


----------



## megsy00

I'm thinking I don't wanna work tomorrow..


----------



## tea111red

ughhhhhhhhh.


----------



## KoolKat

Dammit bates motel I have to wait a whole week to find out what happened to Annika&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## eveningbat

harajuku candy said:


> kindness is never a waste. Even if it's not reciprocated/appreciated. It's never a waste.


:hug


----------



## AussiePea

Argh i have to fly again tomorrow already, another 30 hours of flying, hope it doesn't end in mid flight injections again....


----------



## tea111red

i wish i could be more motivated.


----------



## rosecolored

eveningbat said:


> :hug


:squeeze


----------



## ShatteredGlass

had yet another fantastic day at school. as well as the usual dose of horrors, i was also informed of the oral presentation that is coming up next term. considering just being called on in class gives me an instant knee-jerk-style panic attack, a presentation will probably give me an exceptionally healthy dosage of extreme stress and anxiety in the weeks and days leading up, becoming progressively more and more unbearable. just thinking about it is horrible and makes me anxious. i can picture it. standing there. waiting to start while my body would rather give way. brain receiving inadequate blood. knees shaking and voice trembling and struggling to stay alive. afterward, i get to enjoy a spot of self loathing and trying not to cry. what if. what if. what if. too many variables. too much anxiety. i hate this. i hate anxiety. i need help. who cares, though. my brother told me that he thinks that i have no problems and i'm completely normal. bull****. if my therapist undermines my problems on friday, i will threaten to self harm.

lol. you're funny school. another horrifying twist. you're sending me death. return to sender.


----------



## Kevin001

Did I really talk on the phone for 2hrs to my cousin?


----------



## kivi

I don't want to go out. I am so tired.


----------



## Kalliber

bow chika pow woww


----------



## tea111red

lol, people are suggesting going to church to meet someone and i am almost getting desperate enough to do that. i'm tired of feeling alone all the time.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to start working out again, I look a mess.


----------



## feels

It's such a beautiful day out that I feel like ashamed that I'm just relaxing on my bed. I need to rent a hot hair balloon or go to six flags or some ****.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my gif posted correctly.


----------



## tea111red

this beetch hit me w/ her purse as she walked past me and didn't even say "sorry." she was pretty lucky i still have some self-control and am not completely on edge.


----------



## Imbored21

I have no future what's the point


----------



## BackToThePast

Why did I play Cities: Skylines for 4 hours straight on a school night. What is wrong with me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

What actual physical barrier is stopping you from doing what you want? Regardless of how you feel.

I want to do something spontaneous today.. Completely out of the blue. I'm not wasting my time for waiting around for anyone to come join me, either.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

dontwaitupforme said:


> What actual physical barrier is stopping you from doing what you want? Regardless of how you feel.
> 
> I want to do something spontaneous today.. Completely out of the blue. I'm not wasting my time for waiting around for anyone to come join me, either.


What are you going to do? I feel so embarrassed doing things alone when my friends aren't around, but sometimes I do. What do you enjoy? You could always randomly take a train to the city and visit a museum. Or you could join a meetup group for something that interests you


----------



## kivi

I wish I had a longer lunch break.


----------



## probably offline

I want to like someone. I want to swoon over someone, even if it's not mutual. I've always had a hard time finding people cute and/or interesting, but it definitely doesn't happen when I lock myself up in my home most of the time these days ;_; Ugh. I'm stuck in a loop. I hate this loop with a passion. I will get out of it before summer. I have to. I just have to.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get out of this bed and try to eat some breakfast.


----------



## bailey grace

I really need to buy cat food tomorrow.


----------



## shelbster18

I was in a bad ****ing mood last night. Some twenty nine year old dude came by yesterday and he was going to give my bf a tattoo. He was sort of a friend of my bf's but found out this dude was just acting all ****ed up because he was drunk when we had to take him and his gf home and my bf was worried about not getting home on time so the other dude started yelling loud as **** at my bf. And they were about to get in a fight. I was honestly ****ing scared. I yelled at them to calm down even though I knew it wouldn't help. But it's a good thing nothing happened. That dude cheated my bf out of his money, too. We were supposed to go on a double date but that mother****er lied and wanted us to drop him off somewhere. I thought I was making a friend with this dude's gf but that bull**** got ruined. I swear, everytime I actually talk to someone, it just gets ****ing ruined. Stupid drunk. I'm so mad. Ugh.


----------



## bailey grace

What I'm thinking is waay less interesting than some other people's thoughts :/


----------



## BAH

None


----------



## tea111red

what now


----------



## Kevin001

What is that weird smell coming from the kitchen?


----------



## eveningbat

It seems like the neighbors do not like the music I listen to - they have started drilling something.


----------



## kivi

My aunt makes amazing stuffed squash blossoms. They are so delicious. I wish I could eat them now


----------



## tea111red

i saw a sign someone stuck to their computer monitor saying, "my anger management class pisses me off"...hehe.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Mrs Salvatore said:


> What are you going to do? I feel so embarrassed doing things alone when my friends aren't around, but sometimes I do. What do you enjoy? You could always randomly take a train to the city and visit a museum. Or you could join a meetup group for something that interests you


That's exactly what I did  took the train to the city as its only half an hour away, had a bit of a shop, went to lunch and had a walk over quayside as its been pretty good weather wise. You know, I used to feel exactly the same as yourself. The good thing about getting around the city is that people tend to be so preoccupied with what they're doing.. You can just go about your day alone and do as you please. I'd honestly recommend it as an exposure technique, if you felt up to it one time. Came back feeling happy and a lot more relaxed.

*Edit:* It wasn't really out there.. Still, enjoyed it.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

dontwaitupforme said:


> That's exactly what I did  took the train to the city as its only half an hour away, had a bit of a shop, went to lunch and had a walk over quayside as its been pretty good weather wise. You know, I used to feel exactly the same as yourself. The good thing about getting around the city is that people tend to be so preoccupied with what they're doing.. You can just go about your day alone and do as you please. I'd honestly recommend it as an exposure technique, if you felt up to it one time. Came back feeling happy and a lot more relaxed.


That's great! Good work.

I'm not afraid of being seen alone, it's not like that. I just do not really enjoy things so much when I am alone. It gets boring to do things without someone to talk to about the things that you are doing, and then I think I'm wasting my time because fun activities are meant to be bonding activities so doing them alone makes them worthless.


----------



## Kevin001

Family is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## CWe

People who cant control their emotions and have to break things tick me off!


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

How do people with certain jobs handle the moral aspect of it? Like someone working in insurance, whose job is to fight insurance claims and try to avoid giving people treatment. If they do their job right, people who thought they had insurance end up suffering from treatable illnesses. How do they handle going to work everyday?


----------



## Crisigv

I hope he's doing okay. I worry about him all the time.


----------



## Kevin001

I feel like s*** right now....


----------



## Ladysoul

I just love cleaning everyday. (Not really)


----------



## Kevin001

I'm just realizing life is a game I can't win.


----------



## hoddesdon

what you're thinking about right now


----------



## hoddesdon

Mrs Salvatore said:


> How do people with certain jobs handle the moral aspect of it? Like someone working in insurance, whose job is to fight insurance claims and try to avoid giving people treatment. If they do their job right, people who thought they had insurance end up suffering from treatable illnesses. How do they handle going to work everyday?


This is another reason why a national health insurance scheme (known as "socialized medicine" in some places), run by the government, is a good idea. The government is not trying to make money out of it, but is trying to produce the optimum outcome since its shareholders are also the patients.


----------



## jlscho03

I should be crying right now. Do I have no heart... No, I was right there for you. I love you. It was all okay in the end. I hope it was for you. - I love you and I'll think about you. Thank you for the time you gave me, even though most of the time I wasn't there for you. I'm sorry about that, and I hope that I was able to make it up to you. Please forgive me. I love you.


----------



## HellCell

So many things in life require money. This needs to stop, I want more free services in life. Society needs to be re-engineered.


----------



## chinaski

if it's complete (hell, even if it's not) $80 it probably the cheapest i'll be able to get it at this point.

please be complete and please reply soon


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I should go brush my teeth now.


----------



## giarose

Why does it feel so nice to be alone?

This cheese ball will go great with melba toast.

Why do I feel so exhausted, but cant sleep for the life of me?

Maybe if I inhale that good **** and exhale the bull **** it will help me sleep?

Forget it Ill just watch Workaholics instead...

Random thoughts of a weirdo lol.


----------



## tea111red

ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

I just want to be left alone, is that too much to ask for..... really.


----------



## BackToThePast

90% of polls here asking hypothetical questions about people can be answered with "depends on the person". The questions should be more specific imo.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm. so its interesting to hear that I do that same thing that other anxious person also does. I am not alone .


----------



## chinaski

[sigh] i regret selling them now. gonna hold on to it until monday. if the other dude replies before then, i'll ship it. if he doesn't, i'll refund the other dude and keep my ****


----------



## TenYears

Well *sigh* she just left, after totally wearing me out, using and abusing me like no one ever has before hehe :b What an incredible, awesome woman. We've done it in the shower, uhm, I don't know how many times, on my bed several times, in the living room several times. That just leaves the kitchen I guess.

I hate to see her go, but I looove to watch her walk away.

She makes me happy, and not just when we're in bed. She's one of the few people left in the whole world that can make me laugh, make me smile.

I'm so glad I started talking to her, I'm so glad I approached. I mean, I almost didn't. I almost chickened out.

She's just...amazing.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope this chicken spaghetti turns out good.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Try not to worry about the future too much. Make the most of each day in whatever way you can, big or small. Remove unnecessary negativity and just focus on being happy <3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

why do i keep making bad decisions?


----------



## tea111red

most straight men not caring about what clothes a woman wears or her hair......lol. what a load...


----------



## tea111red

http://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2015/03/27/pkg-arizona-senator-church-attendance-mandatory.ktvk

haha.....this is the beginning of the end!!!!!


----------



## Kevin001

My throat is starting to hurt..... I know what is coming, not good.


----------



## iamzloff

I hope she is happy...I wish she was happy with me but...I guess this is how it turned out.


----------



## shelbster18

I've been keeping up with the walking thing like I said I would.


----------



## RiversEdge

Am I aloud to swear here? No, ok. Well I'd like to tell my coworker off in many hurtful ways...many many many swear words. I'm not a violent person, but I'd like to be in this case. Stupid idiot jerk.
Wish they would go away. Seriously.
What should I watch tonight, wish I had friends and could go out and have laughs, get all dressed up, have some drinks, forget about things.
A man...do I want a man in my life or not, I don't know. I don't know. I miss some things, but I'm not sure if I want ...all...of the things that go with relationships.
The people that i have in my life, do they really care about me or anything I tell them?
I get envious of people who go out and have fun with friends and have social lives, but I can't bring myself to call many people a friend. I just like to be one on one with someone I love, but that is lacking in my life right now...ok this didn't help writing this...


----------



## RiversEdge

...and the pizza place put pineapple on instead of pepperoni....
disgusting. 
What, I only have pizza like once a month..if that.


----------



## tea111red

Every time I read the title of that thread that "Baby Come Back" song gets into my head, lol.


----------



## shelbster18

Me: *makes a joke *

Other person: Don't make jokes about stuff like that. Most people say it comes true if you do.

Me: You're scaring me. 

And then I go on and on about it while laughing at the same time. 

Me later: I'm going to start getting in the habit of joking about things I want to come true.

:shock:afr:rofl


----------



## Kevin001

I can't live like this much longer.


----------



## Perkins

This little guy looks just like my weenie dog.








Also kills me how his eyes look as if he was just read a horrifying bedtime story.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

What even are positive emotions? I rarely feel them. Even things that would normally feel good turn to more anxiety to weigh me down and bring me to the depths of self loathing and suicidal thoughts. Even waking up feels unpleasant, with a burning throat and heavy eyes that wish that I never woke up. The anxiety truly never ends. It appears when there is no reason for it to. I don't think about anything but death and how ****ty I feel and I hate it. I see my therapist on Monday. Shame I don't see a glimmer of hope apart from the antidepressants that rely on a multitude of variables. I wish I would die, but SAS is probably tired of hearing it. Can I not have anything? The guilty constantly plagues me. It feels wrong to be enjoying myself. Such a foreign and elusive feeling. Guilt gives it a bitter coating though. Bam. Ruined. Self esteem would be fantastic. My supply is very limited. I want to feel powerful and superior for once. Does that make me a bad person? I don't even care tbh. I'm done with all the horrible feelings. I'm done with having thoughts of death that consistently reach double digits in a day. I'm done with always, always being anxious. Who cares? I just get criticized anyway. Tired of being downgraded. Tired of being belittled. Tired of being judged. And most of all, I hate that ****ing "educational" institution. Would you believe me if I told you that school is a sentient being that exists to torture me to literal death? Of course not. I'd be labelled as crazy. I don't know how else to release my immense, extreme, insane levels of hatred for that evil, sick, grotesque, morbid, vile place. Thanks for ruining my life, school. I just go on and on about the same things here. I suck and I know it.

Just forget that I exist or something. No, wait. Don't do that. I want attention. I want sympathy. It makes me feel better. It keeps me from having suicidal urges. I'm an actual attention wh0re.


----------



## Kevin001

I might not go to sleep tonight, wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## tea111red

Well, now I have no sound on my laptop at all. I barely have anything to entertain myself at this point and I expect to go even more insane. Or, maybe I'll surprise myself and be okay. I'll have to see.


----------



## TenYears

tea111red said:


> Well, now I have no sound on my laptop at all. I barely have anything to entertain myself at this point and I expect to go even more insane. Or, maybe I'll surprise myself and be okay. I'll have to see.


Get naked and bang on your bongo drums, it's been proven to be very therapeutic. Seriously.


----------



## tea111red

TenYears said:


> Get naked and bang on your bongo drums, it's been proven to be very therapeutic. Seriously.


Lol


----------



## TenYears

tea111red said:


> Lol


Oh c'mon. Use Tupperware, or pots and pans, whatever. I expect a video downloaded within ten minutes. I'll track your progress lol.


----------



## catcharay

Everything feels overwhelmingly exaggerated atm and I feel so unhealthy, won't be able to cook properly and even if I could, my mood would feel like baking treats as a constant cheer me up. Still eating candy routinely, and today wasn't an exception. Just eat away the stress. This is really weak considering my bf deals with almost everything; I kind of feel sorry for him -- esp when I go into 'crazy' zone


----------



## SuperSky

Stahp looking similar you guyz.


----------



## BAH

0admk2e2


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Life is short. I wouldn't mind it being shorter.


----------



## blue2

eveningbat said:


> :hug





harajuku candy said:


> :squeeze


----------



## ShatteredGlass

O_O I was playing Mario Kart 7 online, and I ended up in a race that included somebody named Jontron. I wonder if they were the real Jontron -- the guy who has 1.6 million subscribers on YouTube and makes videos on bad games.


----------



## Kevin001

Will Kentucky actually lose?


----------



## Kevin001

Is there really relief after death?


----------



## TenYears

The oldest daughter of my ex-gf (the one that killed herself) just decided to quit fb. She sent out a message, give me your cell and email, and I'll stay in touch with you. She said she's just tired of it, all the drama, and she really doesn't need it to stay in touch.

That was over a week ago. It's pretty obvious she's not gonna contact me anymore. And, well, I can't say that I blame her, I guess. If my mom had committed suicide while her bf was in her bedroom with her, I probably wouldn't have any desire to stay friends with him. At all. I'd probably never, ever want to see or talk to him again.

It just makes me sad, I mean, really, really sad...it's depressing as hell. And it makes me feel like a monster. It makes me feel lower than dirt. Completely, and totally, worthless.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've come up with a potentially awesome video game concept (at least imo.) So something's wrong there. It might be because it's 6am (make that 7am... We need to keep bst all year round. ) and I experience hypomanic like symptoms if I don't sleep. It's also probably too difficult. Or it's been done. Something will be wrong. But for now - yay


----------



## Crisigv

I woke up late today, but it still feels like I've been awake forever. And it's still so early, and I'm bored out of my mind. This sucks.


----------



## Kevin001

My facial hair game is on point.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Is is very weird that I spend so much time looking at ab models and being jealous. I have a whole folder on my computer and a bookmarks folder of women with amazing abs that I want and it just makes me depressed to look at but I torture myself this way anyway.


----------



## Goopus

I'm thinking about how I'm going to get to work tomorrow and wondering if I should just walk.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I might be a diabetic.


----------



## Imbored21

This hot girl.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Kevin001 said:


> I think I might be a diabetic.


Why?


----------



## tea111red

I'm probably going to be alone for the rest of my life and live pathetically.


----------



## Kevin001

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Why?


I eat way too much sugar.


----------



## Mxx1

I hate having a runny nose :/


----------



## calichick

I bought these pencil skirts that hug my hips and my butt and f*** I am so stinking hot it's not even funny...

My a** looks huge and tight from working out 5 times a week but my waist is still non existent, it's all good in cali ville I don't know why I haven't been wearing dresses every day.


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> I bought these pencil skirts that hug my hips and my butt and f*** I am so stinking hot it's not even funny...
> 
> My a** looks huge and tight from working out 5 times a week but my waist is still non existent, it's all good in cali ville I don't know why I haven't been wearing dresses every day.


OMG! You sound like your super hot. Any pics?


----------



## Heyyou

Stupid laptop, why are you on drugs!?


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I am thinking that I need to stop wasting time reading SAS posts and do something useful.

The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak.


----------



## Kevin001

Where the hell is my food? I've been waiting forever, damn.


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> OMG! You sound like your super hot. Any pics?


Teehee why would I need pics when I can just look at myself in the mirror?

Silly boy go make me a sammich.


----------



## calichick

My vagina is kind of itchy, Im not sure why maybe from lack of visitors.

I hear theres something that's really great for vaginal itch, it's really good at hitting the spot just right. Need it now.


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> Teehee why would I need pics when I can just look at myself in the mirror?
> 
> Silly boy go make me a sammich.


I would probably be your slave depending on how hot you are, but I'm thinking you might already have offers.


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> I would probably be your slave depending on how hot you are, but I'm thinking you might already have offers.


If by offers you're referring to an abundance of men who are frightened by me, then yes, I've got tons of offers. And one stalker.

Ah yes, what do they call it? Forever alone.

I take care of that i-t-c-h.

Men what can you do with them. F*** some, roll your eyes at most.


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> My vagina is kind of itchy, Im not sure why maybe from lack of visitors.
> 
> I hear theres something that's really great for vaginal itch, it's really good at hitting the spot just right. Need it now.


Hehe you need to focus on somethin else silly gurl :b

But, yeah, Monty will scratch that itch for ya.


----------



## calichick

There's this one guy, executive something or other that hasn't said more than 20 WORDS to me in 4 months and I SIT RIGHT next to him!

I mean what the good *****. talk to me, I don't bite! I have a vagina not a chainsaw!

Damn! It's so awkward everyday!.

Why I tried talking to him the other day, this is how it goes everythi me

Me: question
Him: two word response, pauses eyes open REALLY big with look of stark fear in his eyes and awkward silence.

OMG dude no


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> If by offers you're referring to an abundance of men who are frightened by me, then yes, I've got tons of offers. And one stalker.
> 
> Ah yes, what do they call it? Forever alone.
> 
> I take care of that i-t-c-h.
> 
> Men what can you do with them. F*** some, roll your eyes at most.


Dear God I hope you're a dime because you sound pretty conceited. I'm dying to see what you look like... I'm thinking something like a VS model.


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> There's this one guy, executive something or other that hasn't said more than 20 WORDS to me in 4 months and I SIT RIGHT next to him!
> 
> I mean what the good *****. talk to me, I don't bite! I have a vagina not a chainsaw!
> 
> Damn! It's so awkward everyday!


I believe you have a chainsaw. Just sayin.


----------



## calichick

TenYears said:


> Hehe you need to focus on somethin else silly gurl :b
> 
> But, yeah, Monty will scratch that itch for ya.


It's not that kind of itch, more like a yeast infection itch. LOL

I joke, I joke


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> Dear God I hope you're a dime because you sound pretty conceited. I'm dying to see what you look like... I'm thinking something like a VS model.


Dear God, who are you again?



TenYears said:


> I believe you have a chainsaw. Just sayin.


It doubles as a chainsaw in the right circumstances


----------



## catcharay

Very soon, I'm gonna be throttled out of my comfort zone so far that it's a lil nerve wracking, but at the same time kind of exciting. Camping is an idea I like in my head but the practicalities are probably a very different story


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> Dear God, who are you again?


Just a random..... your post got my attention so I was trying to see if could match a body to the words.


----------



## calichick

Why does it matter if I look like a VS model or not, what difference does that make for you mister sister?

Just the mental image or the fact that you might be talking to a beautiful woman from behind a 20" monitor?


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> Just a random..... your post got my attention so I was trying to see if could match a body to the words.


Calichick is not a gurl that just any guy can handle. Approach with extreme caution. Do not make eye contact. You might turn to stone. Do not feed her, or give her gifts of any kind. Do not call her anything other than "My Goddess".

Good luck dude.


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> Why does it matter if I look like a VS model or not, what difference does that make for you mister sister?
> 
> Just the mental image or the fact that you might be talking to a beautiful woman from behind a 20" monitor?


Oooooouuuuuucccchhhh!


----------



## HenDoggy

calichick said:


> There's this one guy, executive something or other that hasn't said more than 20 WORDS to me in 4 months and I SIT RIGHT next to him!
> 
> I mean what the good *****. talk to me, I don't bite! I have a vagina not a chainsaw!
> 
> Damn! It's so awkward everyday!.
> 
> Why I tried talking to him the other day, this is how it goes everythi me
> 
> Me: question
> Him: two word response, pauses eyes open REALLY big with look of stark fear in his eyes and awkward silence.
> 
> OMG dude no


He is intimated by your presence or He also has SA, I get the deer in headlights look also when I have to converse with beautiful women.


----------



## calichick

HenDoggy said:


> He is intimated by your presence or He also has SA, I get the deer in headlights look also when I have to converse with beautiful women.


Either that or he's got a small weinus, we can't be totally sure nowadays.


----------



## calichick

But yeah "deer in the headlights" that describes it perfectly.

It threw me off at first when I first met him and he was at a lost for words, I'm like f*** let's not fan my ego anymore please treat me as a normal human being. Not good for sanity, not good.

He does got a small weinus though, I can place good money on 3.5 or less. [just judging on height but who knows I was surprised a few days ago with how much shorter men can pack]


----------



## Cmasch

If picking up signals was somehow an Olympic sport, I think I would probably be participating in the "Special" events.


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> But yeah "deer in the headlights" that describes it perfectly.
> 
> It threw me off at first when I first met him and he was at a lost for words, I'm like f*** let's not fan my ego anymore please treat me as a normal human being. Not good for sanity, not good.
> 
> He does got a small weinus though, I can place good money on 3.5 or less. [just judging on height but who knows I was surprised a few days ago with how much shorter men can pack]


Well, can't always go by height I'm guessing. Idk. I'm 5'11", and I'm 7.5", maybe 8" or 9" if she's a real hottie. Depends on the day. And the weather. And barometric pressure. Wind. Lots of other factors.


----------



## calichick

TenYears said:


> Well, can't always go by height I'm guessing. Idk. I'm 5'11", and I'm 7.5", maybe 8" or 9" if she's a real hottie. Depends on the day. And the weather. And barometric pressure. Wind. Lots of other factors.


Dude, he's not 5'11. It'd have to be pure irony for his thing to surpass 4 inches tops- and that's being generous.

But thanks for the mental imagery on your long johns part. I feel like I posted an ad on CL the other day and have been receiving 100s of d!ck pics that I just stopped reading them after awhile.


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> Dude, he's not 5'11. It'd have to be pure irony for his thing to surpass 4 inches tops- and that's being generous.
> 
> But thanks for the mental imagery on your long johns part. I feel like I posted an ad on CL the other day and have been receiving 100s of d!ck pics that I just stopped reading them after awhile.


Welcome 

Idk why some guys post dick pics. I have never, ever done that (though I've been asked to a couple times). But nobody really wants to see that. Nobody.

You create a profile I guess and it just screams out "SEND ME A DICK PIC! NOW!"

I can't even imagine how I would set it up if I was gonna send one. I mean, do you lay on the bed? Do you put whipped cream on it? You obviously get hard first. I mean, do you surround yourself with pillows and tubes of KY jelly and condoms and just say here it is come at me baby? I don't even know. I'm clueless.


----------



## Kevin001

Why can't he leave already........ugh.


----------



## tea111red

I want to know how I can rent the services of a drill sergeant, lol. I am seriously pathetic and need help.


----------



## calichick

TenYears said:


> Welcome
> 
> Idk why some guys post dick pics. I have never, ever done that (though I've been asked to a couple times). But nobody really wants to see that. Nobody.
> 
> You create a profile I guess and it just screams out "SEND ME A DICK PIC! NOW!"
> 
> I can't even imagine how I would set it up if I was gonna send one. I mean, do you lay on the bed? Do you put whipped cream on it? You obviously get hard first. I mean, do you surround yourself with pillows and tubes of KY jelly and condoms and just say here it is come at me baby? I don't even know. I'm clueless.


I personally like the bulge. I don't care for the image of a flaccid penis but the illusion of something that I'm in dire need of.


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> I personally like the bulge. I don't care for the image of a flaccid penis but the illusion of something that I'm in dire need of.


Well ya know there are lots of bulges out there gurl, you're just picky. Omg, that's not even the word. You're....looking for superman. Good luck with dat 

When you find him, I almost feel sorry for him because you're gonna *** him to death, he's gonna need a stay in the hospital after what you do to him. God help him.

Go find Monty for right now. And focus on something else. Focus, Cali, focus.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to find a good therapist, the one I have now sucks.


----------



## calichick

TenYears said:


> When you find him, I almost feel sorry for him because you're gonna *** him to death, he's gonna need a stay in the hospital after what you do to him.


Hell yeah I will, he'll need to pry me off to keep me off


----------



## cmed

Glitter should be outlawed. One encounter with that sh-t and it's on me for days and CAN'T get rid of it. **** glitter.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm. I wonder if I should contact her and ask her if it'd be a good idea?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

KILOBRAVO said:


> hmm. I wonder if I should contact her and ask her if it'd be a good idea?


Take your time and decide whether or not it's a good time to do so. Or rather, wait until you're feeling more confident, perhaps tomorrow if you like? also think of any possible consequences etc.  if you think it's not too bad, then just think about what you have to lose, if anything.

EDIT: as for myself, not a lot at the moment actually


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Take your time and decide whether or not it's a good time to do so. Or rather, wait until you're feeling more confident, perhaps tomorrow if you like? also think of any possible consequences etc.  if you think it's not too bad, then just think about what you have to lose, if anything.
> 
> EDIT: as for myself, not a lot at the moment actually


LOL. It'll be by Email..... I feel confident enough... but I just haven't decided yet !


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

KILOBRAVO said:


> LOL. It'll be by Email..... I feel confident enough... but I just haven't decided yet !


That's not too bad then . It's funny because emails can be as stressful/annoying as thinking of something to say in person :b


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> That's not too bad then . It's funny because emails can be as stressful/annoying as thinking of something to say in person :b


AH LOL. NO. i dont have E-mail phobia.... so thats OK. you have TIME to think and construct there  haha


----------



## Kevin001

I need to find something to eat.


----------



## Smallfry

Dog toys look really funny what were they thinking when they designed these I wonder


----------



## TabbyTab

why doesn't anything please me anymore


----------



## tea111red

I'm trapped.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why am I still here?


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why am I still here?


Here as on this site? or alive? something else?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Here as on this site? or alive? something else?


Both, to be honest.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Both, to be honest.


:hug


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> :hug


Thanks


----------



## tea111red

I need to go out in a big, empty field and scream.


----------



## Kevin001

Its been a week since I've self harmed..... thinking about going back to doing it tonight.


----------



## elusivecargo

Get chat working!


----------



## kesker

I was thinking I've whittled it down to only one way that I fight this **** and it's to run, so I run 5, 6 times a week and it's such a pathetic kind of a stand to make, completely pointless. I run to survive with the forlorn hope that it will give me some sort of impetus to move past this immobility but in the morning life is more difficult than the previous day, or maybe life isn't more difficult, maybe it's more like my capacity to deal with it erodes a little every day. My banks must be made of clay or something. I have this uneasy feeling they won't collapse for quite some time. I need to be a musician.


----------



## KelsKels

Right.. now I remember why I don't play the sims 3 anymore! It doesn't run properly for more than 3 second intervals on either of my PCs. :'(

Not sure if its because neither of my computers have nice graphic cards.. or because.. the game? Lol. Tried every mod/lowest settings/every single recommendation from everyone on every forum. Guess its just not going to work for me.

I would try the Sims 4.. but its $40 and I'm not an idiot. I still have Sims 2 CDs but its not compatible with win8. Guess theres just no Sims for me anymore.


----------



## BackToThePast

Big decisions must be made in the days ahead. Still haven't made up my mind. The difficulty is remaining constantly aware of them while keeping in balance the normal flow of activity which is encumbering enough.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I really don't get people who enjoy warm, sunny weather. The sun not only burns my eyes, it makes me sweat and feel less-than-fresh, even after deodorant. The bugs (I have a fear of bees) are everywhere too, causing even more anxiety than I already have from just being possibly visible by unfamiliar people.

It's good that winter is coming. I hate this weather. I want it to be cold and cloudy. At least then, I don't have to worry about the things that make me hate being outside, namely heat, sunlight, insects, and being visible. I can cover up more, which will make me less visible and help to hide my shameful body.

I went for a walk in an attempt to feel less empty and depressed, and it did help to a certain degree (partially by just filling in time), it made me realize just how far my social phobia reaches. My life is full of lose-lose situations.


----------



## momentsunset

Thinking about how nice it would be to have someone with me right now.


----------



## tea111red

I should probably give up on my LT career choice and find something else to do.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to have so much trash to put by the road this Friday, I think its time to invest in 2 trashcans.


----------



## probably offline

So, I went to the police station to get my new ID today. I look possessed in the picture. It also looks like I have an underbite. They're so picky about how the picture must look to be valid, but you end up not looking like yourself. My mom looks completely deranged in her last ID, too. Oh well, at least it's hilarious to look at them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh god it's that day where I can't trust anything I read online.


----------



## Equity

I can't decide if talking all day about the minutiae of ones life is as bad as someone watching reality TV all day. It's more interactive. No it's not as bad but still annoying.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Slipknot Psychosocial

'Did you mean Darude - Sandstorm by Darude'

you know what YouTube, I somehow doubt I did.


----------



## Kevin001

Its getting harder and harder to get out of bed. Its only going to go downhill from now.


----------



## LoneWolf14

To or not to drink tonight..


----------



## Kevin001

Why does my nose always drip?....


----------



## tea111red

The pain.


----------



## Kevin001

I really don't want to go but I feel like I should to make my family happy.


----------



## kivi

I don't like spring. This season makes me a grumpy person  . I love autumn and winter, summer is okay, too.


----------



## BAH

0adeedj2


----------



## kivi

My grandparents' wifi makes me really angry.


----------



## Dilweedle

I'm wondering if I should change this toilet valve or wait for someone to help me with it. And I just heard knocking coming from the crawlspace so I'm kinda creeped out.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I really should finish this book report, but the internet has so many better things.


----------



## tea111red

Ugh.


----------



## Equity

Taking the foot off the accelerator and lightly tapping the brake is best.


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't choose this, its too much to handle.


----------



## tea111red

:bash:bash:bash


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Some days on here I see plenty of threads that interest me, or threads that ask a question I can help with. Other days I can click new posts all day and not find a single worthwhile thread.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

WHAT. THE. ****.

When I clicked this thread there was a half post in it. By persephone the dread. and the post said "deleted by ." It looked just the same way deleting a visitor message looks. Did I briefly get moderator-vision! I have never seen that, usually deleted posts just, disappear like they were never there.


----------



## probably offline

I've almost decided to apply for either the linguistics program or the linguistics/philosophy program at a university next fall. I'm scared. Can I really do this? I have to decide before the 15th.


----------



## Kevin001

I leave this site for 48hrs and its just as dead as I remembered....:sigh


----------



## Crisigv

It's funny, even in my dreams I am the last one or forgotten.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I need to go eat something.


----------



## momentsunset

sex


----------



## cmed

Gotta love when google maps directs you to a store you're looking for, only to arrive at an empty building with a "for lease" sign in the window.


----------



## chinaski

it's been a month and i still haven't received it. **** hope it arrives today.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to shave.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TheSilentGamer said:


> I really should finish this book report, but the internet has so many better things.


IKR. Why spend time suffering at the evil clutches of school when you can be on the internet, doing enjoyable things?

____________

I'm thinking about going to the shopping centre later to get a copy of Borderlands 2. I'm not at all looking forward to it though because of the borderline guarantee that I'll see somebody from school, due to the shopping centre being the signature hangout for the local teenagers. Once again, a normally kind-of-okay thing is completely ruined by school. So I get the pleasure of being exceptionally anxious. There are so many variables and so many things that could go wrong. Who knows what horrors I'll get put through by school's iron first? How can I possibly deal with the inevitable transpiring panic from seeing a familiar but unwelcome face? I guess all I can do is cross my fingers and hope that my dignity will be spared for another day, like I always do.


----------



## beffa

i'm so mentally tired but physically i can't even lay down


----------



## tea111red

This depression just makes me look uglier. How will I ever find someone looking like crap all the time??


----------



## Citrine

Karaoke in front of so many strangers. And I survived. :0 Tackled something I never thought was possible.


----------



## Kevin001

This is one hell of a championship game.


----------



## meandernorth

Kevin001 said:


> This is one hell of a championship game.


That's for sure.


----------



## TenYears

Omg, this relationship I'm in is just all over the place. Today it was nothing short of perfect. Just...awesome.

I found out why she seemed kind of mad, and cold and distant. It was something I did. Ffs, I really, really screwed up. God I'm such a f-ing idiot. No, I'm not gonna say what it was...it was that bad. But she is I guess very forgiving. And I promised to make it up to her. And I am. So she's OK with that. Thank God. I said "I'm sorry" over and over again. It's funny cos I was actually working, but I was on my knees working, and she was standing next to me when something she said made me realize what I did. And I was there, on my knees, beggin for forgiveness. Ya know, I really don't even deserve to even have her giving me the time of day even. I don't know why she even bothers with me. I have to make it up to her in a really good way, something that'll really blow her mind. But I don't know what yet. Have to think of something fast.

We went back to my place after work, and started ripping each other's clothes off almost before the front door was closed.

We went to the Opening Day game for the Astros at Minute Maid Park, where she actually met my parents. We sat with them for about an hour and a half and then I showed her some of the cool parts of the stadium. We held hands, or had hands on each other's butts the whole time  We walked to a nearby park, where I sat down in a chair, and she sat on my lap facing me. And we talked for...idk...about an hour I guess. At one point she poured some of her bottled water down her tummy and told me to lick it up, omg, wtf, so yeah, naturally I had to do it, to ya know, keep her from getting wet. We walked by this long table that was set up near the park and she suggested that I bend her over it and do whatever I pleased lol. Daaaayum. The girl knows how to ask for what she wants. That's for sure.

We kissed, on the lips (something she said she'd never do), and said our goodbyes but she wants to come over to my place again, maybe tomorrow, not sure.

She referred to herself as my "girlfriend" for the first time today. She also asked a lot of questions about my past. Which I'm just not gonna get into yet. Maybe never. Idk. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Mxx1

It's 5 am right now, i really should be sleeping.


----------



## Ckg2011

They are making a new Back To The Future movie, they better bring back the DeLorean. :yes


----------



## Kevin001

I haven't self-harmed in 4 days........ sorry the streak has to end.


----------



## millenniumman75

Ckg2011 said:


> They are making a new Back To The Future movie, they better bring back the DeLorean. :yes


Only fitting that it's 2015......the time of the second movie.

No hovering skateboards, though.......Do Segways count?


----------



## Skylark22

I often wonder...
If fish dream
If houseplants send signals to your brain while you're sleeping
If I would've turned out differently if I had watched Sesame Street
Who stole the cookie from the cookie jar


----------



## tea111red

i wish i could get this anger out.


----------



## chinaski

still no package. maybe today?


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

Why can't I stop procrastinating?


----------



## slyfox

I slept for about 11 hours but I'm tired and want to go back to bed. I've only been up for 2 hours  Think I might take a nap, but I'll have to force myself to stay awake afterwards.


----------



## Cmasch

Maybe it's time to give up this online stuff.


----------



## vienuma

I have too much to do, and I don't do a thing. I'm too sad and am too busy thinking about how sad I am. And lonely. Plus, I miss him. Don't even know why......


----------



## kivi

Life is scary


----------



## cosmicslop

I heard a lady smacking her lips and started to get annoyed. Realized the sound was coming from her phone. Technology has gone too far.


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Kevin001

I'm getting so tired of seeing my therapist, I hope he has good news for me tomorrow.


----------



## TenYears

I feel like my mind is being pulled in a million different directions at once. It's like, things are just piling up in there, and there's really only so much I can take.

I'm worried about my oldest daughter. She just broke up with a boy, and it's really, really got her just...devastated. Are we supposed to be devastated after a breakup at 14 yrs old? Idk. Maybe so. I can't do anything to help her. I've talked to her, hugged her, held her, told her that I'm there and to please call me to talk. I think that's really all I can do at this point. I don't know what else to do.

The anniversary is coming up, of the day that she killed herself. I'm not doing well with this. At all. I won't go into why I'm not dealing well, I'm just...not. And it's still 16 days away. Oh God, man, this just does not get any easier as time goes on, as all my therapists said. What a bunch 'o filthy liars.

I'm also worried about this new relationship I'm in. I'm scared as *** that I'm gonna get burned, I'm gonna get hurt, she's gonna rip my heart out of my chest, throw it onto the pavement, stomp on it, and leave. I hope not. I just don't know if I can go through that again. I really don't. If that happened I would be afraid that I would just check out. I'm actually fairly certain that I would.

There is only so much that a person can take, before they just go certifiably crazy.


----------



## Ckg2011

millenniumman75 said:


> Only fitting that it's 2015......the time of the second movie.
> 
> No hovering skateboards, though.......Do Segways count?


 No but there is a video of some guy who built a hoverboard and it floats using magnets. :yes


----------



## Kevin001

Why me?


----------



## tea111red

1. Glad things have been sorted out.

2. Just need to get the momentum going.

3. Can't wait for this month to pass.


----------



## Kevin001

Everybody says life gets better, I really hope so.


----------



## Cmasch

Never know if you don't ask, I guess........


----------



## LoveMissesG

I haven't had sex in 2 years & really want to


----------



## Kevin001

I guess its almost time to go pick up my meds.


----------



## Astronomer

Tired but can't sleep. Had a nightmare last night and I'm worried it will come back again. I hate re-occurring nightmares. :afr


----------



## tea111red

Sometimes I'm too nice.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Someone needs to take this bag of Reese's Pieces away from me before I lapse into a sugar coma.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope my new meds work for me?


----------



## EndlessBlu

It's amazing how long you can go without eating when you're constantly depressed.


----------



## tea111red

does a pm disappear from your inbox if the person gets banned or something? i didn't report the pm.

are mods getting into people's inboxes w/o permission or something?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> does a pm disappear from your inbox if the person gets banned or something? i didn't report the pm.
> 
> are mods getting into people's inboxes w/o permission or something?


I've had pm's go missing from banned people as well, so yes, I think they do get deleted when someone gets banned.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> I've had pm's go missing from banned people as well, so yes, I think they do get deleted when someone gets banned.


oh, okay. interesting.


----------



## tea111red

I need more ideas of places I can go to regularly to increase my chances of meeting people I'd mesh well w/.


----------



## Flora20

I don't want to go to class today.


----------



## ptinifu93

How do i get rid of paranoia peripheral visions?


----------



## EndlessBlu

trying to work up the energy to email a psychiatrist


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

EndlessBlu said:


> It's amazing how long you can go without eating when you're constantly depressed.


That's really not good  You should set a timer or something, some objective measure to demand that you eat enough.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

tea111red said:


> does a pm disappear from your inbox if the person gets banned or something? i didn't report the pm.
> 
> are mods getting into people's inboxes w/o permission or something?


Oh. After you said this I checked my inbox and a creepy pm I got yesterday was gone. I wonder if we got messaged by the same guy.


----------



## RubixQ

Since about the end of last year I've had a slight discomfort in my throat, it hasn't affected my eating or drinking but it has felt like something is there. Sort of like a lump in the throat that has never gone away. 

I've managed to work up the courage to try and get an appointment with the doctor but the past few days I've had some form of chest infection which has made me feel much worse.

I guess now that I'm actually trying to get an appointment I'm beginning to question why I'm doing it. Am I doing it because of my throat and I think there might be something wrong or am I using it as an excuse because I want to open up about my anxiety. 

If I'm being honest the idea of talking about my anxiety scares the hell out of me and I'm going around in this circle trying to decide if there is something actually wrong with me to warrant making the appointment. 

Basically because I can't decide on which I can't make the appointment.


----------



## BAH

.2%


----------



## Smallfry

This dull ache in my chest - never felt before, i hope it goes away soon.. i know what the doctors will say if i tell them - that its anxiety like this can explain all my problems pfft


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

Cramps.


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

I absolutely hate sunny days. I want rain. Cold, gray, sparkling rain.


----------



## tea111red

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Oh. After you said this I checked my inbox and a creepy pm I got yesterday was gone. I wonder if we got messaged by the same guy.


Maybe. Their name started with an "S."


----------



## Kevin001

Why am I eating so much?


----------



## Grog

Death.


----------



## tea111red

will i ever even get a real life

ugh.


----------



## HenDoggy

^Eeek

I need to go to bed..


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Well, today was a rather bad day. I woke up early (about 7am D: )and decided to watch Code Geass for hours before finally getting up at about 12pm-ish, leaving my bed only to get food and water. This was the part of the day that wasn't awful.

Then the shopping. I went up to the center of town with my siblings to get things done, the only of which that related directly to me being getting some new school garments. You know, to flaunt my school pride and exhibit the magnificence and majesty of the educational complex. The woman at the clothes shop decided to be a snarky *****, stating that I am "tall and VERY narrow" (emphasis on 'very' there) so there might be a problem with fitting me into the larger sizes that would be required for my considerable height and arm length. She also decided to joke that I would be "swimming" in the larger sizes. I rolled my eyes in a mixture of mild disgust and horror. Of course my siblings disagree with my opinion on this matter (that the comment(s) were rude and uncalled for), but I don't really care. Nobody agrees with me anyway because nobody seems to give a single **** about anything I have to say.

I fitted the garment in the change room, taking an exceedingly long time due to my struggle with the stiff buttons. It was a good fit, so I decided to get it. That was the first garment done and bought, only the jacket left, which was to be bought at another place. We headed to the next place, which involved walking outside in the busy city center with cars and people being aplenty. Social anxiety was prominent as usual, as is 'normal' for me in any social situation. Everytime a car beeped, I automatically assumed it was at me. I felt that people were staring at me and judging from their tinted windows. The worst thing is that this was more or less confirmed when some weird, ugly girl exclaimed with laughter "Haha, that's classic!".

And she was looking at me.

"Haha, he's so adorable!"

I figured maybe she was aiming the horrifying comment and somebody behind me. The closest person behind me was multiple meters away, so it couldn't.

I just got judged. My worries have been legitimized and confirmed. First the comments against my size, and now this. I did my best to look apathetic and normal, despite the feelings of utter horror. It was a good thing we were near the uniform store. We entered and I felt a slight sense of anxiety relief, frustration lurking underneath. I kind of felt like self harming and trying on a piece of clothing in order to be able to release some stress. The woman suggested a "small size" jacket for me, which I could sense the judgement underneath, but I mostly shrugged it off due to it not being an explicit comment on my size. I went to try it on, and hit and bit at my arms as quietly and subtly as possible while putting the small jacket on. I struggled with the damn zip on the jumper when I was putting it back in the provided hanger, which caused the woman running the store to impatiently ask if the jacket had fit. It hadn't, but I just said yeah, just a sec, while fighting off the very slight urges to tell her to **** off. I tried on the next size up and it was a good enough fit, so I decided to get it, and get the hell out of the place and hopefully home.

Unfortunately, there were other errands my siblings had to do, so I just hung around with them, being the awkward third wheel like always. 

There were no more notable parts of the trip, but I feel like saying that almost every time I go out, I see at least a few very attractive guys and girls. The dude at one of the unrelated places we went to was damn hot. So were few of the people at the supermarket. It sucks though, because it just reminds me that I'm vastly inferior in terms of appearance. I'm conventionally attractive, in the face just because I have good features, but damn I feel ugly. My body just makes it worse, especially after these two women I'd encountered today had instantly noticed my appearance and made judgements.

More unpleasant things happened after I came home, but I'd rather not get into them. Let's just say that I had by far the biggest crying spell of the year so far, I kind of hate my mom at the moment, and I had some rather severe suicidal thoughts and self harm, which I'm still sore from.

School is coming on Monday.. yeah, that's going to be absolutely atrocious and unbearable of course, haha. The usual. All I can do is cross my fingers and hope that, day by day, school will decide to spare my dignity and my sanity, like I always do. I can't wait to be sleep deprived and stressing in the morning once again too. I'm going to be going from 12-13 hours in bed per night, to about 8. While approximately 8 hours of sleep sounds like enough, it usually isn't for me, so I get the pleasure of being extremely tired at school, while juggling horror after horror. FUN. That homework isn't going to do itself, either. To top it off, there is an athletics carnival running on the second day of term, and while I wouldn't even consider going otherwise, my I.T class that runs until 5pm will most likely be running, meaning that I'll have to suffer at the athletics carnival, which brings with it another whole host of terror.

Can I like, sleep.. forever please? Cool. Oh wait......


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

PocketoAlice said:


> SPIDER. HOLY ****.
> I need to move out. ;-; This place is infested and I am terrified.


Ha, I hate them so much. I started finding them at work now too! I don't want to be bringing them home on my clothes!


----------



## BAH

Ievadiet kodu


----------



## RubixQ

Ahh to be a couple in love :sigh


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't take the medicine so why am still so tired?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

On my way to pick up some new asics (my old ones have served their time) 

.. Found a good PT and decided to just go for it.


----------



## cmed

I liked music videos better when they didn't try to make them into movies.


----------



## thisismeyo

where i will be in a year or so


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

When will my life get better? what did I do to deserve this?

Now I started to think why did all of us here deserve this stuff?

Just in a daydream... it's been so long... even though I love them, my odd few friends are starting to feel more and more just like acquaintances every day while I waste away... and I feel bad even saying that... making friends is impossible.:fall:sigh
A couple of years ago life felt so much better.


----------



## eyeseeyou

I want to be on my own and far away from where I am now.


----------



## TabbyTab

I just want to experience life. I just want to travel, have fun and make memories with people I love and care about. One day I will, hopefully.


----------



## Kevin001

Why can't my life be like a Nicholas Spark's book...ugh.


----------



## probably offline

It's odd when people think that they know what you're like as a person, just based on how you express yourself on a forum. Based on your e-image. I do the same, of course(since you don't have anything else to go on), but I'm aware that you only ever see a fragment of the real person.


----------



## probably offline

Arteriax said:


> I am so clingy. :] :[


Your sig is probably the clingiest I've ever seen. I'll give you that.


----------



## TenYears

I knew I shouldn't have followed that rabbit down that hole.


----------



## Cmasch

I think I'm being watched or stalked "looks around in a paranoid fashion" lmao


----------



## Crisigv

My new baby cousin is the cutest girl in the world.


----------



## Kevin001

All I see is darkness, I try to find the light but there is no light to be found.


----------



## lizzy19

Best friend telling me I have to get over it.


----------



## HenDoggy

I would kill for some fried chicken right now


----------



## Kevin001

Why can't people just leave me alone?.......


----------



## TryingMara

Was feeling fine, but now I'm feeling pretty ugly. Why do some people talk about others that way? Why did I have to overhear those guys' conversation? And why does there have to be such a pretty girl in the next seat over? People really can make you feel so insignificant with what they say.


----------



## Smallfry

Doh!


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I wish I wasn't too scared to take the protective cover off my phone. It makes it look so bulky, but I just know I'll drop it the first day.


----------



## Astronomer

I want to be alone.


----------



## LoveMissesG

I don't like being so isolated


----------



## TabbyTab

I wish I was at coachella


----------



## Equity

This photographer guy, Tom Mitchell, makes really good videos. They are like what my happy place could be like. If they had more snow and books and such.


----------



## Kevin001

This medicine is so about to make me sleep for like 15hrs.


----------



## BAH

This nuisance will go away.


----------



## kivi

I have heard that we have a "costume party" at school tomorrow. I don't think we (12th grade students) will participate. But if it's true it will be fun watching others.


----------



## probably offline

Leave me alone


----------



## Kevin001

Is getting mental help worth going into debt for?....... the struggles


----------



## Fat Man

Esteban you false prophet! Why did you lie to us!? We believed in you


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I HATE SO MUCH when I hear an amazing song on a trailer and then when I go to look it up and find the full song, I find out it was made just for that trailer and there is no full song, those 30 seconds are the entire song.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to do laundry


----------



## roseblood

x


----------



## roseblood

someone tell me what to do


----------



## Kevin001

roseblood said:


> someone tell me what to do


Watch a horror movie? :stu


----------



## Cmasch

Maybe just say something? :yes


----------



## rdrr

I wonder if she was looking my way.


----------



## roseblood

Kevin001 said:


> Watch a horror movie? :stu


lol i meant about a personal situation but thanks for the suggestion Kevin


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wish I was someone else.


----------



## probably offline

My dad is in a hospital(broken ribs), and has no idea that he's going to be taken in for involuntary treatment(?) because of his alcoholism. He's going to flip out.


----------



## AussiePea

probably offline said:


> My dad is in a hospital(broken ribs), and has no idea that he's going to be taken in for involuntary treatment(?) because of his alcoholism. He's going to flip out.


Sounds like a tricky situation, hope it works out to benefit him if he likes what's going to occur or not.

------

I'm heading back to my "normal" life again, at least for 4 weeks until I'm back to Europe for my next adventure. Hope I don't start feeling down again once I arrive back into my usual routine.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> My dad is in a hospital(broken ribs), and has no idea that he's going to be taken in for involuntary treatment(?) because of his alcoholism. He's going to flip out.


 I guess it's good that he's getting help but that is one of my greatest fears, to be involuntarily taken into treatment for something and be at the mercy of a doctor. I'm not sure which is worse, not getting help or getting forced. I am very sure I'd rather die of an addiction.


----------



## probably offline

AussiePea said:


> Sounds like a tricky situation, hope it works out to benefit him if he likes what's going to occur or not.





Mrs Salvatore said:


> I guess it's good that he's getting help but that is one of my greatest fears, to be involuntarily taken into treatment for something and be at the mercy of a doctor. I'm not sure which is worse, not getting help or getting forced. I am very sure I'd rather die of an addiction.


It's the only thing that will save his life and he's a danger to other people's safety. It should've been done earlier. I'm not getting into any of the tragic, and absurd, details of how messy his life is, but it's the only thing that can even have a _chance_ of helping him. The only thing.


----------



## AussiePea

In that case all the best for his treatment


----------



## Conviction07

****'s about to hit the fan.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My brain is all over the place today. Maybe I should just go back to bed and reset it somehow.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I'm eating tacos tonight.


----------



## meandernorth

It's going to be a long week.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I am thinking about supper..... And eating it.


----------



## wrongguy

Thinking about my problems and not having a job and beating myself up about it as usual


----------



## AussiePea

Major props to the flight stewards who refrained from punching the fickwit "mothers" or wannabe mothers who couldn't control their kids or didn't seem to want to. I'd be in a Dubai jail for assault if I was in their shoes.


----------



## Kevin001

Everything is going how I planned it....love days like these.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I feel stoned right now. I don't know what's wrong, this is scaring me. Is there a gas leak? I feel like I'm withdrawn into my head, as if my head is a million miles deep and I'm all the way at the back.


----------



## Cmasch

Mrs Salvatore said:


> I feel stoned right now. I don't know what's wrong, this is scaring me. Is there a gas leak? I feel like I'm withdrawn into my head, as if my head is a million miles deep and I'm all the way at the back.


This happens to me a lot, it's so weird. It scares me when I'm driving too, it's like I'm super spaced out.


----------



## RueTheKnight

I don't know why I thought it was a good idea to read that book considering the state of my mental health. Also I really want more books.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if I qualify for food stamps....:idea.


----------



## cmed

Just Googled the train I normally take, out of curiosity, and the first thing that came up was footage of a shooting that happened on it. So maybe driving more often is what I'm thinking about right now.


----------



## tea111red

what do i do now


----------



## cuppy

Kevin001 said:


> Everything is going how I planned it....love days like these.


Aw, I wanna hear!


----------



## Kevin001

cuppy said:


> Aw, I wanna hear!


Just saying everything I planned to do today I did......like laundry, pay student loans, make tacos, take meds on time, etc.


----------



## wrongguy

I'm thinking I might have a death sentence in my head. I've been working hard but the s**t doesn't want to change.


----------



## Kevin001

My bank account says zero dollars......that can't be right.


----------



## coeur_brise

One thing I've noticed about asian/vietnamese girls... is that they make absolutely beautiful brides. #facebooksucks #beautifulbridesarebeautiful #thisisnotaboutyell Feeling happy while at the same time not. I' don't know if that's weird, to be both happy for a couple and yet ever so slightly envious or a hint of sad. I guess bittersweet. I must have known a happy love life in a past life, because I only respond with happiness when it comes to a union...at first. Nah, forget it, I'm still a romanticist.


----------



## blue2

Imma gonna ride my vintage motorbike I just got fixed for 500 smackaroonies cause driving its fun :boogie


----------



## probably offline

Oh my god, the chuckle






edit:

Jesus christ. This conversation.


----------



## Conviction07

Where the **** did all these daddy long legs in my room come from!?


----------



## KelsKels

I'm really wanting to go down from full time to part time. My wrists are hurting and it stresses me out.. but I feel very guilty for wanting to work less. I feel like a loser if I choose to work less. Everyone is always talking about working as much as you can and always make as much money as possible.. but I don't want to. I'm not happy.


----------



## millenniumman75

I believe we have a SAS Body Double

A recent detainee for theft in my area and ...









The WAAAT lady?










DING DING DING! It's a MATCH! :lol


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

You've had enough chocolate


----------



## Smallfry

I would love to keep this dog


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to go get something to eat.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

I had a really good dream... a girl in one my classes kept trying to talk to me and passing notes and asking why I don't talk... it was really nice getting attention for once... I wish I could be in that dream forever :/
Then I wake up and back to cruel reality *sigh*


----------



## DarrellLicht

Dog's are ****ing great :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange

If I wasn't allergic to cats, I'd probably be a crazy cat lady by now.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

SamanthaStrange said:


> If I wasn't allergic to cats, I'd probably be a crazy cat lady by now.


If you can get past the instinctual disgust, I've heard rats are a good substitute.


----------



## Kevin001

This mountain dew is really quenching my thirst.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

My friends on here never have their chat turned on


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mrs Salvatore said:


> If you can get past the instinctual disgust, I've heard rats are a good substitute.


That's interesting. I'm kind of scared of mice though, so I don't know about having a rat as a pet. :b


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to try getting out the house today......fingers crossed.


----------



## CosmicLow

i am thinking about how to get money tomorow for betting.. i know it's lame but i am addicted.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Pretty sure I can't use this stuff I've been prescribed ffs so annoying. I'll have to go back _again _ to talk about that and maybe get prescribed something else, it's so far away from where I live and takes forever to get an appointment (literally took me about two weeks to get this one), complete nightmare. Plus I have to go to an eye clinic at some point to see about this cyst (which he also misdiagnosed but I don't particularly care since he's referring me anyway.) Though they'll only tell me I need minor surgery to which I'll decline for the time being tbh.


----------



## Kevin001

No more eating today for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol sure you want to get banned, but you were really paying that close attention to what kind of guys I like? Who even are you lol?

edit: lol, can't believe I didn't guess it was him, I was so confused by who this person was but of course he must have changed his username.

Oh well, time for a break now.


----------



## eyre

I dont know how to survive tomorrow :/


----------



## Fangirl96

How work is gonna suck tomorrow. I kind of got yelled at today and accused of being a liar, which i'm not, so i'm just so pissed at that person urgh...as if it's even possible to hate that person more than i already do. Fml.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

People and their motivations are hard to understand. I wish I could crack some people's heads open and see what's going on, what feelings are causing them to do what they do. Currently I'm wondering about people who post here without making any friends, or post here without even being liked at all. What does someone get out of merely posting to an internet forum, all day long, without any intent to make a connection?


----------



## GeminiSpeaks

*Anyone online to chat?*

Anyone online to chat?


----------



## shelbster18

I saw something funny in public while I was riding. This dude was standing near a stop sign and he pulled up this girl's shirt, which I'm guessing is his gf. She had this face like she saw a ghost. And I think there was a kid over there walking by them. lol


----------



## GeminiSpeaks

Anyone want to chat about work?


----------



## scooby

I can't figure out if I can be bothered going to get my hair cut or not.


----------



## sugzo

What I should on my birthday when I don't have any friends in my new town...


----------



## diamondheart89

Being a chill alpha bro.


----------



## eyre

School Sucks and i need to get out of here


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Getting away from the people in this city.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I know I've talked about this kind of thing many times, but I can't stress enough just how much school is damaging me mentally & emotionally. I am seriously beginning to believe that school is trying to murder me through means of intense stress and self hating. I often think that death may actually be a better option than this hell. I might as well say once more that I'm just over it. I'm ****ing, ****ing over it.

I don't know why I continue to be naive and sometimes go as far as to think that school "isn't that bad". That is completely and utterly false. School is "that bad". It's ****ing hellish. I need to expect the worst so that I'm not caught completely off guard by the guaranteed horror that school WILL ALWAYS provide. I don't think a place that is not evil would give me constant thoughts of death and self loathing plus thoughts of spilling the blood of the people that contribute to the terrifying ordeals.

School is such a terrifying place. I'm literally always anxious there, lol. There is always something, whether it be the people near me making me uncomfortable or the faint-inducing moments of being called on in class. School is willing to crush self esteem, leaving the moment with an obnoxious grin on its smug exterior. It's all a gamble. "How will I suffer today?" "If I do this, I sacrifice this, but is it more important than this?" Taking risks that hold my dignity and very-limited pride level on the line. Realistically, my priorities should be based on decent academical achievement. They're not. My priorities are entirely based on preserving my self esteem and not allowing yet more anxiety to come upon me than I really need to.

It's all a lose-lose situation though. No matter what, there will be bad consequences. If I go to the trouble of getting good grades, I run the risk of falling into the realms of insanity due to my already extreme levels of anxiety. If I don't get good grades, my self esteem is lowered to the point of suicidal ideation. If I talk to people, I'll be anxious and frustrated from being simply socially retarded. If I don't talk to people, I have less anxiety, but I'm lonely and socially retarded. Listening to people frustrates me and reminds me of my inadequate social skills. "How do people do this?"

So yeah. I despise school and constantly fantasize about school being a sentient being and dying a gruesome and grotesque death. lol is that normal?

I wish I would die but I'm not necessarily suicidal. At least not right now. I mean, I'm socially retarded scum that is completely worthless after all; why not? Oh wait. That's what school has planted in my mind. Maybe they're not really true but I have school to thank. Thank you, school. Thank you for ruining my life. Now please proceed to your untimely demise.


----------



## probably offline

Show me the way, master.


----------



## AussiePea

Probably shouldn't have left my location blank when requesting a product from the Netherlands because next thing you know you're having a conversation about electrical cabling with a man with an accent at 2am while still half asleep.


----------



## Bbpuff

I think I might have a savior complex. I always wondered why my closest online friends over the years have all been high school drop outs who are doing nothing with their lives, and still are. I always wondered how I somehow attracted people like that and found myself stuck in situations where all I did was give, give, and give, and felt drained all the time, until I couldn't take it anymore because it made no difference. 

Now I'm beginning to realize, maybe I needlessly seek them out. Whenever I find someone I admire online, whether they were extremely talented in a particular skill, or if they were just well put together and an independent and strong go-getting person in general... I never attempt to talk to them. And if I did, the interest won't hold for long. But I found myself talking to a friend I had in real life on call, and he invited his online friend into the call as well. He wasn't particularly interesting, he wasn't attractive, and we barely even spoke. But what I did hear about him is that he isn't really doing anything with his life. And I found myself wanting him to be on call, and asking about him with my real life friend.

My real life friend has brought a few other people on call before, and I had no further interest in them at all. Why did this guy intrigue me? It made no sense. Until I realized he wasn't doing anything with his life. I wanted to save him. I didn't even realize this, I purposefully seek them out myself subconsciously! I don't even like being stuck in these situations, yet I do it to myself anyways. After all this time I'm the one with the problem. :c


----------



## Kevin001

I keep asking my psychologist if he can refer me to another person who specializes in anxiety and depression. He always says he'll look.....I feel like he just wants my money and doesn't want to lose me as a client.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

What are normal conversation mistakes, and what mistakes make me look like a fool? Important distinction.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Superiority suffice.


----------



## AussiePea

Why are the Dutch so damn cool to talk to? I need to date a dutch girl.


----------



## moloko

AussiePea said:


> Why are the Dutch so damn cool to talk to? I need to date a dutch girl.


Huh... Funny you say that. The only dutch guy I ever met was pretty cool and easy to talk to too. I wonder if most of them really are.


----------



## AussiePea

moloko said:


> Huh... Funny you say that. The only dutch guy I ever met was pretty cool and easy to talk to too. I wonder if most of them really are.


I work with one regularly and he's great, particularly for someone who is looked up to by so many, very level headed. I spoke on the phone to one this morning for something else too and I just felt good when the call ended. I never knew discussions about cabling would leave me happy.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Why do people try to talk you into doing things, when it doesn't affect them at all? Seriously why do I need to go to that party, you're not going to talk to me while I'm there.


----------



## Perkins

There's been a deadly shooting at the park I used to go to as a kid. It's also right by where I used to live five years ago. There were two other shootings near by, one at the 7/11 I used to go to daily. :\


----------



## mr hoang

Im thinking about her. We havent talked for 2 weeks. It feels weird. Wondering what shes thinking. Im just tired of being the one that always starts the conversation.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Reddits timer is too long.


----------



## mr hoang

Cmasch said:


> She tells a family member she likes me and wants to go out, but that she wants me to be the one to initiate and ask. I don't know why but it's a huge turnoff, almost like she wants me to ask so she has the power position? maybe I am over thinking things again. Thanks brain.


I think alot of girls expect the guy to lead and make the first move. Im not sure why.
You can do it.


----------



## Kevin001

I could really use a milkshake right now.....hmm.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Now I'm staying up too late again and tomorrow will be that much harder from lack of sleep.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get some sleep.


----------



## mr hoang

Cmasch said:


> Yeah I know they do. But she knows I have SA and says she likes me, how hard would it be for her to initiate? Such a weird thing is all lol


Hahah i know wat u mean but its just the way it is i guess. You just have to muster up the courage somehow to ask her out. if you already know she likes you, thats less pressure on yourself. i wonder if she has SA too.
If it were me i would like if a girl said that about me.


----------



## probably offline

I wonder which animals have the worst collective smell? You probably don't think that cats have much of a smell, but when you put lots of them together, in a small space, the smell is very intense and specific(I used to volunteer at a cat shelter).

I'm only aware of the collective smell of horses, pigs, cows, goats, sheep, birds and hens. They're all different. It's not just the poop, either. The entire smell muct be taken into account.

What about giraffes, spiders, walking sticks and pandas?

The other day I learnt that leafcutter ant colonies have both a dumpster for trash, and a recycling area for dead bodies(both of which smelled HORRIBLE according to the scientsists). But what about the actual ant bodies? Do they have any odour? They're so small that you can't smell it on one individual. Just like you can't hear their chirping sounds without special sound equipment. What would it smell like it you had an ant colony around your head?

edit: also, the collective, sweaty smell of humans is horrible. I hate the subway.


----------



## Owl-99

probably offline said:


> I wonder which animals have the worst collective smell? You probably don't think that cats have much of a smell, but when you put lots of them together, in a small space, the smell is very intense and specific(I used to volunteer at a cat shelter).
> 
> I'm only aware of the collective smell of horses, pigs, cows, goats, sheep, birds and hens. They're all different. It's not just the poop, either. The entire smell muct be taken into account.
> 
> What about giraffes, spiders, walking sticks and pandas?
> 
> The other day I learnt that leafcutter ant colonies have both a dumpster for trash, and a recycling area for dead bodies(both of which smelled HORRIBLE according to the scientsists). But what about the actual ant bodies? Do they have any odour? They're so small that you can't smell it on one individual. Just like you can't hear their chirping sounds without special sound equipment. What would it smell like it you had an ant colony around your head?


When you squash an ant it releases formic acid which is pretty smelly.


----------



## Equity

I want to go home.


----------



## Owl-99

Callsign said:


> I want to go home.


Where is home ?


----------



## Equity

Sequoia said:


> Where is home ?


It was and is usually bordering Northwest to what had remained British North America the longest. It was just south of it for a long time. I may now want home to instead become somewhere in-between.


----------



## Kevin001

Its been six days since I've shaved.


----------



## BAH

4 years,and cannot continue like his...


----------



## CJanene

I am thinking about how evil my teachers must really be. I think they set me up. Today, they moved all of the students into one big room so now I have to sit next to people. Guess who it is? Well its the really cute guy that I see all of the time. Yep, right next to me. I'm taking a huge chance by even getting on here because if he looks over he can see everything but I'm bored so I'm doing it anyways. Besides, he's not even paying attention tome, probably doesn't even know I am exist. I can only look straight ahead cause I'm afraid to make eye contact. Great, this is perfect


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I just like looking at them


----------



## Mxx1

I have spent too much time on my pc today. Have to find something else to do.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't know how much longer I can deal with this.


----------



## Mur

You told me you got perma banned on here on another account, I think I know who you are now.


----------



## Crisigv

After almost getting broken into at the beginning of the year, my family is still so paranoid that it's going to happen again. Even my cousins who live next door. Especially me that I'm at the front of the house.


----------



## Summertime Sadness

I am really afraid to grow up. 20 years old and I feel like I've done nothing for this planet. I'm in a state where I have little motivation or confidence. How do I improve my life for myself and those around me that do care?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Presentation. Friday.

Needless to say, I'm dreading it. I'm already feeling the anxiety. 6 days. I haven't even begun preparing mine. I'm not sure if I can do this. How can I possibly deal with having a panic attack in front of about 20 people? It nauseates me. The shaking. The stuttering voice. The awkward silences. The extreme doubts. The eyes fixated on me, subconsciously analyzing my every movement.

I guess all I can do to attempt to neutralize my panic levels will be to maintain the mindset that everybody will be nervous. Which they will, but I doubt that anybody will have the powerful physiological symptoms that I'll inevitably be plagued with for 3-5 hellish minutes.

My best hope is adequate preparation. I'll begin work on my presentation tomorrow. I hope the anxiety doesn't stop me. Motivation shouldn't be too big of a problem because my dignity is on the line. This presentation must be good. I need to impress people. If I can do that, I will win.

School will lose an important battle. I'll be on my way to winning the war.

I can't let that evil entity win.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I'm thinking, how did I get immersed in this again...why doesn't this pain go away. I wish I could go back and change everything.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I feel stupid announcing this but whatever, everyone announces it. I need a break from here for a bit, a few days maybe, or a week if I can. So don't freak out if I don't respond to your posts, messages or friend requests.


----------



## Ladysoul

My APD comes as it pleases... so sorry if i never reply to you. You know who you are (if your reading this hopefully....) 
:\


----------



## Kevin001

Life is one big game and I'm tired of playing.


----------



## RubixQ

There was a young guy sat at the house opposite who looked upset. I wonder if he's okay.


----------



## AussiePea

It's 1am and I NEED a burger and chips, I NEED it.


----------



## Kevin001

Everybody in my family has mental issues.


----------



## shelbster18

There's been two brown recluses here recently. Can't forget about the baby brown recluse. :S


----------



## calichick

Some guys are so damn sexy :sigh


----------



## Kevin001

Does anyone else use multiple q-tips a day?.....my ears always itch.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

"But only in their dreams can man be truly free. 'Twas always thus, and always thus will be."

-keating


----------



## Fat Man

I can't wait to work on that chibi Pochaco drawing.


----------



## cosmicslop

a game i didn't know i was playing: the 'is this pain relief cream, lube, or toothpaste' game.


----------



## Kevin001

Doesn't look good but feels good.


----------



## millenniumman75

There's no better way to start the week than to have a presentation :fall


----------



## ShatteredGlass

millenniumman75 said:


> There's no better way to start the week than to have a presentation :fall


what better way to start off another spectacular week with an utterly hellish experience like a presentation.

-----------

how school actually makes me feel... not even exaggerating.









seriously **** school


----------



## Just Lurking

It'll be my first time on an airplane next month, and I'm going over all their rules & regulations -- I feel like I'm studying for a college exam.



millenniumman75 said:


> There's no better way to start the week than to have a presentation :fall


Details needed.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I'm glad I trusted my instincts about that person.


----------



## vienuma

Why I look so awfully in 99% photographs taken? Why my head is aching? Why was I so naive? When it will end? whatever


----------



## Kevin001

I guess its time to force myself to eat some breakfast.


----------



## millenniumman75

ShatteredGlass said:


> what better way to start off another spectacular week with an utterly hellish experience like a presentation.
> 
> -----------
> 
> how school actually makes me feel... not even exaggerating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously **** school


It was definitely anticipatory - I didn't let it get to me like before. The guy even said "don't go out of your way to update everything". That was a relief. He knows I have a lot to do this week.



Just Lurking said:


> It'll be my first time on an airplane next month, and I'm going over all their rules & regulations -- I feel like I'm studying for a college exam.
> 
> Details needed.


I have been working on a program that tracks code that needs to be tested. I had to explain a bit what it does. It was an hour meeting. It went pretty well. The guy who requested it has to meet with my boss this week to discuss how they can use my program.


----------



## PuddingPops

The leftover meatballs in my fridge.


----------



## millenniumman75

My hair is already lightening up for summer.


----------



## probably offline

I got a message this morning from my friend saying "I used you as a character for one of my fairy tales. Hope you don't mind : o"(followed by the link to it). He forgot to set his fb page to public, so I couldn't view it(I don't use fb). I've been dying to see it all day, but he's not logging in.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to stop self harming.


----------



## AussiePea

I wonder if I'm disliked for no reason, guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## BAH

Not available


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Muslim names are beautiful


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i am pisse* off i wasn't given the chance by her....


----------



## kivi

Why do best students in the class act like they don't know the easiest things? They are not shy, they make jokes in the class all time and they act so stupid that other students and teachers laugh. Anyway, today I finally solved integral questions in the class! That made me happy enough.


----------



## vienuma

I have a free evening, thus I could do something with my term paper. In fact, I SHOULD do something with it, however, I don't. That's because I'll be free in the morning, thus I'm allowed to procrastinate...


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I need more friends on here who will actually chat with me. I am so bored, please!


----------



## Kevin001

Just paid $372 on polo shirts and shorts.....well technically it was my mom's money so whatever.


----------



## shelbster18

That awkward yet surreal moment when someone tells you they want to get a head transplant and they're serious about it. With the technology, they could probably do it but don't think it would be all rainbows and fairies for them. :/


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I don't think it's normal for me to be blaming everything bad in my life in school. lol. Anytime something bad happens, I automatically blame school.

I am seriously beginning to believe that school is a sentient being that is using me as its mortal subject.

I don't think about anything but how much I detest school and dying and it's seriously pissing me off. I don't think about course content when in class, my thoughts are always dominated by extreme school detestation and thoughts of burning down my school and committing homicide on some of the people that contribute to the horror. Whenever I get home I feel like screaming into a pillow. I let out my stress by slamming my bed a few times and allowing myself to have a small shaking attack to try and relieve some of the pure anger and stress built up through the entirety of every single school day. I sometimes self harm too. I hate this. Is school this utterly UNBEARABLE for anybody else?

I need help. School is giving me constant panic and misery and I can't take it anymore. I don't want to have the mindset that death is a better option than school anymore. I don't want do die. 

School is trying to kill me.


----------



## millenniumman75

suh-leep!


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I wish I were an ISTJ.


----------



## Kevin001

What the hell am I watching?


----------



## Just Lurking

Oh man, that plate of pasta is going to put me into a coma.


----------



## Just Lurking

I appreciate the Facebook reminder about someone's two-days-past birthday that I've already posted on. It's good to know I'm not alone in spazzing out now and then.


----------



## Imbored21

need female validation


----------



## moloko

I think there is a recently abandoned white labrador in my street. Poor dog, looks so sad. Waiting for something. It's so pretty. I'd really love keep it.


----------



## Kevin001

I quit trying, I just give up.


----------



## probably offline

I ****ing love him


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if I qualify for disability?....:idea


----------



## crimeclub

I'm addicted to meals involving hot sauce. Also eggs, my egg in-take would be frowned upon by 4 out of 5 doctors. I've abandoned any and all fruits and vegetables for savory meals and I should literally have scurvy at this point. Excuse me I'm going to go make something and then drench Tapatio sauce on it and see if it works.










I just noticed there's a girl in this photo. That shirt tho..


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Did I just write nearly 600 words analyzing a one minute long ad? lol yes, I did. Somehow. It'll likely be approaching 700 words when it's finished. Wow. How am I going to get this rather large piece into my head for my presentation? Not only will it take ages to get through it all, but I've also got numerous social factors to freak out over. Gr8. Presentations begin tomorrow, but they're likely not all going to get done, so I'm probably going to say that my presentation is done and hand in a copy of it, but I won't be able to actually do the presentation yet because I haven't learned and rehearsed it as of yet. I hope it doesn't make me appear like the lazy piece of **** I am, lol. I actually have put quite a bit of effort into this thing. I'm nervous as hell about this. I made a powerpoint presentation to use as a visual aid to hopefully keep as many eyes off me as possible. I made GIFs for it and everything, so it should work. Worries, worries, worries, though. I need to rehearse it, but just rehearsing it is nerve wrecking, possibly because if I find out that the presentation actually sucks, I'll panic even more during the ordeal itself. Ughhh. I'd better get to work in finishing the thing, I guess. At least I can use my psychology test an an excuse for not rehearsing, because I have the same teacher for english and psychology.

Unrelated but this girl seems to keep looking at me from a distance in biology. Idk why, tbh. I definitely don't see anybody finding me attractive, but idk. She looks away when I catch her eye. I would so laugh if I find out a girl had a crush on me. "Hahahah what."


----------



## crimeclub

Homemade nachos.... extra pepper and a liberal amount of Tap. Even if I had a million dollars I'd still be staying in at night experimenting with nachos to find the perfect recipe. I'll find it one of these day... Also I should really think about getting back into a good cardio routine soon.


----------



## kivi

I want to lay under the sun at the beach.


----------



## Kevin001

Should I eat breakfast? Not hungry but feel like I should force myself to eat something. Idk.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I love Magic Eye art. As a kid I could never do it, now my eyes switch instantly.


----------



## coeur_brise

Every time I go "Fu*k it" in my head, it's always followed by Bill O'Reilly's voice saying "**** IT! We'll do it live!" Happens a lot at work, usually to no one.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I wish I had never been born.


----------



## tea111red

one of the worst feelings is needing/asking for help and then having people ignore and not care or being unable to help you. this is why i get so much anxiety about asking for help or putting my problems out there.


----------



## blue2

probably offline said:


> I ****ing love him


This is comedy  seemed more like a documentary I is messin its pretty funny (for a Jew) messin again :tiptoe


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Lauren Mayberry just jumped to being my favorite celebrity personality.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so tired of living like this...ugh.


----------



## tea111red

It'd be nice to go back to a place in time where I felt more secure in life and like I was going somewhere I wanted to go, but that can't happen. I dunno how to and if I will ever reach that point again. That's a scary thing.

Also, I'm happy there are still nice people on this site. It really helps in times like this.


----------



## TabbyTab

Why does my humor always root in making fun of people :U


----------



## Earthshine

What's wrong with me? Why was I almost having a panic attack 10 minutes ago but now im fine? school tomorrow is going to suck so hard tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Singers are always the hottest member of the band. Objectively. It must suck to be an amazing singer but know you can never be anything more than a drummer because you're ugly. I wonder how many bands there are, where the drummer is the best singer, but he can't sing because he's not hot.


----------



## coeur_brise

So tired. very tired. I fixed my phone! kind of. I think I broke it though because for a while it didn't vibrate, but somehow it managed to vibrate again. But I have to re-fix it again because some parts aren't glued together when they should've been but the video didn't say that. And I have no anti-streak wipes. or a proper case. I took apart my 300 dollar baby. Next time, I'll take it to the professionals. er. I mean teenagers or something or other. Hrm.


----------



## shelbster18

My sex drive has increased lately. I don't know how but it must be something I'm eating.


----------



## tea111red

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Singers are always the hottest member of the band. Objectively. It must suck to be an amazing singer but know you can never be anything more than a drummer because you're ugly. I wonder how many bands there are, where the drummer is the best singer, but he can't sing because he's not hot.


What about Phil Collins? Ha


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really need to start lifting again.... and get a tan while I'm at it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I had an interesting dream last night. I don't remember it that well in terms of details (I never do remember my dreams very well), but it seriously seemed to be telling me something.

There was some kind of war going on an I think I was a solider who was fighting on the front lines. The setting seemed somewhat futuristic and the sky was kind of red. The contrasty colors made it seem somewhat cartoon like.

I somehow got into a situation where I was one on one with one of the enemy. We pointed our guns at each other. This felt so real. I felt like I was about to die and I felt genuine fear for my life. I put down my gun and proposed a deal to the lone enemy solider. We don't kill each other, but the others are fine. We went our own ways and neither of us died. Yeah sure this doesn't happen irl but it was a dream, so it's reasonable, lol.

I genuinely believe that this dream was telling me something. My subconscious was telling me that I don't actually want to die. My life is precious. I want to keep living. In other words, I cannot let that school kill me, no matter what.


----------



## reaffected

Thinking that I've lost a friend, yet again. So, sad, anxious.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

reaffected said:


> Thinking that I've lost a friend, yet again. So, sad, anxious.


Why what happened?


----------



## eyre

I think i m lowering myself with crying at school ://


----------



## Owl-99

Feeling like **** yet again.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Hot baths and Yoga poses..


----------



## InimitableJeeves

To ex friend: I never thought this would happen but I guess it did. I think the new friends you have found are probably a better match for you, with the same interests. It was nice being your friend for so many years and I guess we are just too different now. I feel a certain level of freedom from the unhealthy friendship we had...as much as this hurts, I'm glad it's finally over. I'm not going to pretend you didn't make me feel terrible or that you didn't use me for so long, why do you do that? Your attitude has changed and you have become someone I don't know. Good bye...


----------



## reaffected

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Why what happened?


They aren't dead or anything. I just have a penchant for being a bit misunderstood or I'm simply unlikeable.  Jury is out. >< Annnnnd it's no wonder I have intimacy and vulnerability issues. :um

Either way, I didn't sleep at all last night. It definitely affects me. :blank


----------



## reaffected

dontwaitupforme said:


> Hot baths and Yoga poses..


That sounds enjoyable (more the former than the latter). I have a massive thing for hot bubble baths. I've tried the Yoga vids but end up feeling silly. Do you go to classes or know of any good instructional videos? I have a mat and resistance bands.


----------



## Dilweedle

Thinking about all the time I wasted and what my life would be like if I hadn't.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need some caffeine.


----------



## crimeclub

dontwaitupforme said:


> Hot baths and Yoga poses..


In yoga pants?

Pics or it didn't fappen.


----------



## Kevin001

Whats taking so long?


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> In yoga pants?
> 
> Pics or it didn't fappen.


:lol


----------



## Kevin001

God these NBA games are killing me! Too many close games.


----------



## Just Lurking

Vinegar is the ultimate cleanser.


----------



## RiversEdge

My brain is multi-tasking. ..thinking about how my friend LIED to me tonight and I busted him and now he doesn't 'feel' like talking - bye Felicia!
I don't like liars.
And I'm also thinking about how I've been searching to see what happened to an ex from years ago, found out a few days ago and all kinds of hurt and memories came up in me....very glad they are well. Well I hope they are well. Crazy stuff that after allllll these years of wondering and looking, this week, I found out. Then another thing is, planning on seeing a family member tomorrow. ...gotta go to the bank...and store....and glad it's Friday...what am I going to do this weekend... --- all at once!

I guess I'm the only person who thinks a million things at once.

I just write to air things, really.


----------



## mattmc

Maybe I should avoid having any friendships with women. Between the possibility of them thinking I like them and the possibility that I actually do like them... it's just confusing and messy. I feel like I can't be too nice without coming off in a misleading way. Which is hard because I want to be nice to them.

It's not as if I'm great at being friends with guys either. I just told a male friend that maybe we shouldn't talk because I'm not good at discussing things like other people. But with women though, I feel like maybe it's even more complicated. It certainly seems to be with her.

And I know, I know I can be overwhelming. I'm not trying to say it's all her fault. I'm just tired of the constant feeling of messing things up. She knows I care about her so what's really the point in continued conversation anyways?


----------



## reaffected

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Why what happened?


My inability to handle people just leaving. One too many lately. I didn't sleep at all last night and went through mental and emotional hell.


----------



## wrongguy

Why am I so affected by smells and everything else?


----------



## AussiePea

I'd like to date a girl with an incredible singing voice.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

reaffected said:


> That sounds enjoyable (more the former than the latter). I have a massive thing for hot bubble baths. I've tried the Yoga vids but end up feeling silly. Do you go to classes or know of any good instructional videos? I have a mat and resistance bands.


It has been  especially for muscle relaxation (really stiffened up atm) me too haha, I love buying bubble bars and just zoning out! I have an instructional DVD, but would love to attend classes at some point (oh hey, anxiety) mats are a must, I have a band myself although wouldn't use it as often. Really good for toning though.



crimeclub said:


> In yoga pants?
> 
> Pics or it didn't fappen.


:lol chancer.


----------



## crimeclub

AussiePea said:


> I'd like to date a girl with an incredible singing voice.


You don't know how much I want this, what a turn on...


----------



## AussiePea

I feel I'm justified in doing the backwards into a bush Homer Simpson .gif when I receive a message on a dating site which says, "I thin we could love each other"...


----------



## BAH

You will perish


----------



## Kevin001

Where did my mom just go?......I hope she is going to pick up some breakfast.


----------



## coeur_brise

Mmmm. McDonald's hash browns, those grease -filled patties made of zombie potatoes.. Or something. They lull me to sleep as I say goodnight to the day. I could eat a whole bunch of them, if I did not want to go to the bathroom for days. yep.


----------



## millenniumman75

PocketoAlice said:


> Going to lose 20 lbs in a month, and not a damn thing is going to stop me. :lol
> Already lost 4 in two days and my hips are starting to look slimmer, so now I don't feel so crazy.
> 
> **** you BDD.


Be careful - you are supposed to lose only 1, 2 pounds maximum per week. Any more than that and it can be dangerous.


----------



## Mxx1

Why is everything on tv so boring nowadays :sigh


----------



## cosmicslop

Dipping dark chocolate in slightly melted, warm peanut butter is my new thing.



probably offline said:


> I ****ing love him


Oh man late reply, but there once were videos on Speakeasy's youtube channel where Moshe and Nick Thune did stand-up challenges in non-stand-up places like retirement homes, daycare centers, Korean karaoke places, etc. I don't know why they removed the videos. They were pretty funny even when they were failing.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I wanted to play Infinite Crisis (especially as Atomic Wonder Woman) but my computer said no. So I'm imaging playing.


----------



## mattmc

It hurts so much being capable of love but not being capable of sharing it.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm starving myself the next few days, I swear......I'm at my heaviest weight ever.


----------



## tea111red

hurry the f up.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

leave me alone...i dont even want to be here :mum


----------



## PlayerOffGames

bye


----------



## Kevin001

No one deserves to feel how I feel.......where is a miracle when you need one.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ok im going...._.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Kevin001

Am I wrong for wanting terminal cancer?......idk, I figure its better than suicide. Fml.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Kevin001 said:


> Am I wrong for wanting terminal cancer?......idk, I figure its better than suicide. Fml.


 you wont go to hell for getting cancer


----------



## TabbyTab

I just wanna talk to someone who I'm somewhat comfortable with :u and that won't bail on me ._.


----------



## shelbster18

Two accomplishments I made this weekend: Posted one of my poems on a poetry publishing website and got ingredients to make chicken penne pasta for my boyfriend. It tasted just like my mom's. :3


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

PocketoAlice said:


> Why am I so sad? Why every night? Why do I care?
> My brain isn't lonely, but my heart is. I wish I could silence it.
> 
> I miss having a best friend, someone who understands me that I could share my time with.
> I know I seem happy and fine, but sometimes being alone hurts. My tears just come in privacy. I have to pretend that I am strong.


What happened to your best friend?

You will never be able to silence that need for companionship, it's in our nature. You need to find others to be with. You've done it before it seems, how did you make friends the last time?


----------



## MM Gloria

Bout to eat this food (dinner). Hope it settles well.


----------



## crimeclub

Due to the last episode of Breaking Bad I get a little melancholy when I hear the song "Baby Blue", such a good song, and now eternally associated with the greatest ending to the greatest show in tv history.


----------



## Kevin001

Don't know if I should go back to sleep or not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

my internet is estimated to be down till 12am noooo.

Hmm back online for now... *touch wood*


----------



## BAH

You will never know


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> my internet is estimated to be down till 12am noooo.
> 
> Hmm back online for now... **touch wood**


hehe

edit: yeah I'm bored...


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Would anyone be willing to play a game online with me? Like get a group to play cards against humanity http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp

I am so lonely and bored. I cried today. It has a chat on it and we could talk.


----------



## Kevin001

My Uncle wants me to go to Hooter's with him.....I told him about my SA but he still wants me to go....ugh.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Mrs Salvatore said:


> I cried today.


 why?...so did i :b


----------



## tea111red

i can't stand this!!!!!! arghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Just Lurking

Must resist urge to nap... Don't do it...


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Alcadaeus said:


> Unsweetened oatmeal takes about 1 hour for me to finish. This is a good thing because I can down sweetened oatmeal within minutes.


I can't. I can not even down the first spoon.


----------



## Chieve

what am i thinking of right now?

"i wanna check out SAS because i havent been on in awhile, 2 years ago i came on so much it was like a family, now i feel like im intruding and no one knows me....what are some interesting threads i could participate in?"

lol


----------



## tea111red

i always feel like sleeping for a long time when depressed, but i just can't do it. i'm too agitated to stay asleep for long.


----------



## Riri11

**** people.
i hate people.
all they know how to do is dig deeper into my preexisting wounds. 
****


----------



## crimeclub

Just Lurking said:


> Must resist urge to nap... Don't do it...


I accidentally napped myself nocturnal and am struggling to revers it. Is that what you're trying to avoid?


----------



## TabbyTab

I won't be able to fit all the poses on the front frocking helllllll


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Singers are always the hottest member of the band. Objectively. It must suck to be an amazing singer but know you can never be anything more than a drummer because you're ugly. I wonder how many bands there are, where the drummer is the best singer, but he can't sing because he's not hot.


 I was thinking this exact same thing the other day. I also thought about what if that's the reason why so many singers lip sync? Like, what if the person who actually performed the original vocals was another band member who isn't photogenic or doesn't perform well live? Or even, what if the person who actually did the vocals is never shown at all and they just lip sync every single time the song needs to be performed live?

There are some songs I've liked that I couldn't find a single real live performance where the singer wasn't lip syncing.

(This is probably a well known "secret" and I just don't know it because I don't look for celebrity gossip)


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

PocketoAlice said:


> I wonder if I should start drinking... don't really have a whole lot to lose, honestly not like anyone cares anyway. I think I understand now why my family is full of alcoholics.
> 
> God I need to get serious about making music again, I can't believe I'm letting myself fall this far. **** this.


Uh, if this was a serious consideration, no. If you're going to start medicating then go to a doctor and get something that's actually meant for your problems and a schedule to take them on. One day, when you care about your life again, you don't want to be stuck with a ruined body from years of alcoholism, which is what's going to happen if you use alcohol to self medicate.


----------



## Just Lurking

crimeclub said:


> I accidentally napped myself nocturnal and am struggling to revers it. Is that what you're trying to avoid?


2 1/2 hours later...

It *was* what I was trying to avoid~


----------



## TabbyTab

I really need a desk in my room. Drawing on poster board on the floor is not fun


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get off of here and get some sleep.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lmao school is purely atrocious


----------



## mysterymachine

I'm too ****ing lazy to have fun.


----------



## twitchy666

*Dr shining a light in your eyes*

had this in my browser for days, unwilling to read it

http://www.google.co.uk/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=socially+challenged&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ZBw8VceGEdGAVMqRgaAF

Otherwise, all approaches are not Santa's little helper.
Challenging you to trust / understand
for their gain only

Your application to: SQL Server MI Reports Analyst

Thank you for applying for the role with Huxley. We know that finding a job is one of the most important decisions you will make and we are here to help you to be successful.

Although we try to speak personally to everyone who applies, this may not always be possible for every role we handle. Consequently if you have not heard back from us within one week then you can assume you have not been successful on this occasion. I will keep your details and also circulate them to colleagues working on similar roles, so that we can contact you again as soon as we identify something suitable.

The best way to improve your chances of finding the right role is to create an automatic job alert. We can send you information about other jobs you may find relevant, so that you hear about them as soon as we publish them. To do that, please go here.

And of course you can find out more about us either on www.huxley.com or by following us on LinkedIn.

Meanwhile, best wishes with your job search,

Scott Baxter


----------



## PlayerOffGames

its 12 'o clock and the sun aint shining!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i dont know how that is

edit: what thats like


----------



## ShatteredGlass

That sense of uncertainty. That feeling of being attacked. My paranoia levels are increasing lately and that is not good. I'm beginning to suspect that people at school may be talking about me behind my back. How quiet I am. How strange I am. How I say nothing a lot of the time when called upon. How I'm always anxious and uptight.

I want it to stop. I don't want to be anxious anymore. I don't want to dread school. I want to feel comfortable and actually think about things rather than my exceedingly ridiculous anxiety levels. My threads are already stretched to the limit. If I started getting bullied, they'd finally break. I wouldn't be able to handle it anymore. It'd be simply too much. My fight/flight systems are severely overworked to the point where I feel like I might become completely apathetic in the future due to the immense stress I had to deal with in high school.

Complete apathy would be a more 'desirable' problem than constant anxiety imo, at least in some ways. Not all though, of course.

I don't know how much longer I can handle this. I'm wearing thinner by the day. I don't want to explode. I'm worried about the possibility or perhaps, inevitability at this rate.

I'm always worried/scared. Whether it be a vague worry in class or a large one looming over my head for days/weeks. School is unbearable, but I can't escape. Worries, worries, worries - spiraling out of control. I want to cry. I don't want to think about death anymore.

I hate this. I feel so lost. I need help. I absolutely need help. 

It's too much. School is abusing and trying to murder me. I want it all to finally stop, and then maybe I'll finally be kind of okay.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess today can be laundry day.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I'm so uncomfortable calling anyone by their nicknames


----------



## coeur_brise

Stuffed from last night's Chipotle and today's donuts, which were awesome. I should not pretend to pretend to feel somewhat okay with everything and happy go lucky. It's not because of the food. I really should have a life of my own, that way, if I feel anything or want to feel a certain way, it's channeled through other sources and focuses. Where are you, bfffff?


----------



## Kevin001

Its one of those days for me.....I just want to be left alone.


----------



## Equity

Straight horizontal eyebrows are ace.


----------



## eveningbat

Another unnecessary hurdle on my way tomorrow...


----------



## eveningbat

Callsign said:


> Straight horizontal eyebrows are ace.


OMG, I thought I was the only person to be crazy about straight eyebrows.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray that UNC lands Brandon Ingram.


----------



## millenniumman75

What's up?


----------



## Equity

eveningbat said:


> OMG, I thought I was the only person to be crazy about straight eyebrows.


I may like them because they look more serene. My customisable game characters always seem to end up with them too.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get another run in this evening, but I am going to be so sore :doh.


----------



## tea111red

Unplugged Layla is a lot better than the original.


----------



## Kevin001

Why was there never a Saw 8?......I guess 1-7 was good enough.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Well, the initial high of managing to complete my presentation has long worn off, revealing the harsh reality of it all.

My presentation wasn't 'terrible' but I kind of feel like it was. The compliments were sarcastic and everybody hates me and I should die.

I technically won a battle against school. I still feel like I lost horribly.

Maybe school is ****ing with my mind. I wouldn't doubt it.

I was rather horrified when the teacher said that we would be going around the room if there were no volunteers and that meant that I were next after the current performance. I tried to manage my anxiety by focusing on my breathing, and it did work to a certain degree. I went to the front of the class as calmly as possible, avoiding eye contact with any of my 17 or so classmates. I set up the presentation and after enduring a few seconds of painful silence, I began.

The vast majority of my speech was me just reading off of what was basically an essay paper, with an accompanying powerpoint presentation that exhibited "slapped together". My voice sounded strange. Too deep. Too loud. Speaking loudly isn't something I do often, so it sounds strange when I do. I didn't know what I was saying. All I could focus on was reading through my paper and trying to vary my intonation, occasionally sweeping across the room with an unfocused glance. I didn't actually make proper eye contact with anybody, and 90% of the time my eyes were focused on my paper.

I was mildly worried about what they were thinking about my slideshow too. It only really served as a visual aid of sorts, and a way to attempt to keep some eyes off me. Each slide was just a title and a picture that was relevant to what I was talking about.

At least my voice didn't really stutter and my face wasn't red though. That was the best thing. I managed to hide my physical anxiety symptoms for the most part. I felt like I was in another world. Everything was a blur. I don't even want to imagine what I looked like, with my unfocused glance and probably-anxious appearance. I probably looked like a clown. Throughout the speech I detected and did my best to ignore some small auditory signs of boredom from the class. I would've understood if they were bored, because I really wasn't engaging them at all. I was just reading some crappy essay with some crappy voice.

After I finished, the noise from the applause was slightly surprising and unnerving. I probably had the loudest applause simply because of how silent and socially anxious I generally am. Realistically, everybody probably knows that I'm socially retarded and extremely anxious in social situations, so I guess their standards would be lower. Some girl even said "so good" when I was going back to my seat, and honestly, I think it was sarcasm. I'm not sure, but I think it was sarcasm, which really sucks.

The rest of the day just went along like yet another awful school day. Another girl said to me that I did a good job, and I just said "thanks" and tried to smile at the 'compliment'. I probably should've said yours was good too or something, but I'm too socially retarded for that, I guess. Seriously I can never win in these situations. No matter what option I take, there will be bad consequences, and I absolutely hate it.

I'm so disappointed in myself. My speech wasn't all that it could've been. The ideas were dull and not fully fleshed out, like I originally planned. Depression and anxiety got the best of me, once again.

I found out that I have another presentation next unit. ****. Another burden on my mental health. 

Next time, I'm not going to tell my family that I have a presentation, either. I'd rather they didn't have the image of me on stage. I don't like the thought of people even thinking about me, this is how bad my AvPD is, lol. I got in the car today and I was greeted with a "how did it go?" and I just said it went well because whatever, and my mom was overly proud of me. It really served to drill it in my brain that I warrant a lot of praise for "just" doing a presentation. For others, it isn't a big deal. They might get a little anxious, but it's nothing they can't handle. Me, on the other hand, I was anxious all day leading up to it; with my usual anxiety on top. I couldn't eat breakfast because I felt sick and bloated. 

When I got home, I sat on my bed and cried and had urges to hurt myself.

I can't take this.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope eating a little food will help my headache.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Melodic said:


> A few days ago I told myself I didn't care about anything anymore. Just trying to get back to that stage because caring always leads to anxiety or depression. I'd prefer to be emotionally numb and free and let life pass as painlessly as possible.


You won't enjoy a life like that. You need to find something you can be passionate about, that you can care about and work towards even if everything else is going poorly


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Melodic said:


> I understand, but to be so passionate about something that I excel at and feel good enough in seems impossible. Even the career I am pursuing feels like a chore half the time, and I can't compare to those who seem to live for it. For example, tonight I started writing my CV and having to leave a whole section blank because of mediocrity has made me feel really inadequate and worried I won't get a job. It's exacerbated by constant comparisons and an easily guilted personality. I feel uneasy about many things too easily, and would prefer to be indifferent. Not sure if any of this made sense.


What career are you pursuing and how did you pick it?


----------



## diamondheart89

Hope I don't have to deal with that one dude who cries all the time tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm thinking I might buy me a PS4.....I haven't played video games in years.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Sometimes, quote notifications give me palpitations


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i cant pm anyone anymore...i hope that goes away


----------



## Persephone The Dread

NHS letter - 'cancellation of appointment' Uh, OK then. I wasn't even informed of actually having said appointment in the first place but fair enough? 

I wondered why I never heard back about that.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

it wont go away ---___--- ...id write probably_offline if i could :teeth ...and i also cant sleep.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

inna sense said:


> i cant pm anyone anymore...i hope that goes away





inna sense said:


> it wont go away ---___--- ...id write probably_offline if i could :teeth ...and i also cant sleep.


What happened?



PocketoAlice said:


> I should probably clean my room and at least attempt to get something done today.
> Staring blankly with my face on my desk for hours isn't going to make anything better. .-.


Yes, being productive will make you feel a lot better than doing nothing. Do it! :yes


----------



## tea111red

AArghhhhhhh.


----------



## tea111red

arghhhhhh. this person is not accepting my answer to saying no to this job!!!!!!! i don't know what to do.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

tea111red said:


> arghhhhhh. this person is not accepting my answer to saying no to this job!!!!!!! i don't know what to do.


Just say no and stop listening to them? Why does it matter that they accept your no, it's their loss when they don't hire someone else and see an empty desk.


----------



## tea111red

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Just say no and stop listening to them? Why does it matter that they accept your no, it's their loss when they don't hire someone else and see an empty desk.


Well, this woman I'm telling "I don't want to work w/ this client" (I used different words) to can play a role in getting me fired. I'm always afraid to say "no" because I worry people will consider me a difficult worker and want to get rid of me.


----------



## AussiePea

You know you've spent too much time at work when you begin analyzing random day to day objects for machinability xD.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Mrs Salvatore said:


> What happened?


im high...but i havent done anything wrong here!...i just dont have anything i really want to say...other than that all is well!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i found a pm i hadn't replied to...i dont know why i didnt notice it...i replied just now...i have 115 notifications ö_ö


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That is just never gonna fit.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Trying to figure out what cause I'm going to use the $120k/year of funding I secured. Wondering if women really do treat you differently with a little bit of power and success. I kind of hope not.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Out of the Ashes said:


> Trying to figure out what cause I'm going to use the $120k/year of funding I secured. Wondering if women really do treat you differently with a little bit of power and success. I kind of hope not.


What did you get funded for?


----------



## Barakiel

I'm thinking about creating a facebook account to keep in touch with local and independent musicians, but what if my family finds out about it? Or old classmates look me up and judge me for having no friends? :um


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Out of the Ashes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out what cause I'm going to use the $120k/year of funding I secured. Wondering if women really do treat you differently with a little bit of power and success. I kind of hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get funded for?
Click to expand...

For my non-profit parent company. I'm starting a new program under it. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## catcharay

Apartment living is so noisy so im grateful this wont be perpetual thank god. Getting the sense the ppl above are being passive agressive like right after my banging and clanging way of doing dishes I will hear considerable hammer banging? Their tv is on high vol onslaught as well.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

ive been at school for approximately 50 weekdays so far this year. not one of those days has been good.

nobody wants anything to do with me so i dont know why id even bother.

whatever. im just gonna drown my sorrows in junk food and vidja games. better than hurting myself right?


----------



## Ladysoul

ShatteredGlass said:


> ive been at school for approximately 50 weekdays so far this year. not one of those days has been good.
> 
> nobody wants anything to do with me so i dont know why id even bother.
> 
> whatever. im just gonna drown my sorrows in junk food and vidja games. better than hurting myself right?


Do you actually try? just saying
Personaly i dont think i make enough effort with class mates.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ladysoul said:


> Do you actually try? just saying
> Personaly i dont think i make enough effort with class mates.


i don't really try. my anxiety levels are too high. i'm too self conscious and anxious to talk to people. i'm lonely but terrified in the odd occasion when people actually speak to me. i make a bad impression 100% of the time, and severe avpd serves to make everything worse. everybody knows that i'm a socially retarded loser so they don't even bother.


----------



## Ladysoul

ShatteredGlass said:


> i don't really try. my anxiety levels are too high. i'm too self conscious and anxious to talk to people. i'm lonely but terrified in the odd occasion when people actually speak to me. i make a bad impression 100% of the time, and severe avpd serves to make everything worse. everybody knows that i'm a socially retarded loser so they don't even bother.


My avpd serves as a great resource to ensure people arnt invited close. 
But i think its all in the mind set, if we change our mind set we can promote better vibes & make greater efforts xD GL


----------



## derpresion

wwhwdfqdyrruunevainyrwrstnghtmrrrsssywwwhh


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i need to disappear i think


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Golden Wheat said:


> Most people are kind, most of the time, really.


Good, that is a really positive and important thought to have.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so tired right now...ugh. I just woke up and still groggy.


----------



## Chieve

Im late for class... Again... 

I have to wake up at 7 every morning but I never get out of bed until 7:40 where I have to rush lol... Its kinda embarrassing walking in late everyday


----------



## BAH

Loading...


----------



## Just Lurking

If I was meant to reply to that... you have your PMs off.
If not, it's okay, and I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Thank God the admins created the thread ignore feature


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mrs Salvatore said:


> On the topic of feminism, the members of this site have some of the stupidest, most offensive and least informed opinions I have ever heard. Thank God the admins created the thread ignore feature, I can't bear to read page after page of people thinking that the beach body complaint is "censoring attractive women" :roll or that feminists are just insecure whiny *****es :roll Projecting much..........


 I love you too. Honestly you really ought to tell me directly next time.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get my s*** together and start working out again.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Persephone The Dread said:


> I love you too. Honestly you really ought to tell me directly next time.


If I wanted to talk to you I would have........

All I wanted to do was ****ing vent about all the ****ing offensive and insulting **** I have to read on this site and you decide to taunt me! What is your problem.


----------



## calichick

I feel like people are so f***ing intimidated by me and I'm sick and tired of being treated like sh*t and shunned by others too shy to be themselves around me and story of my life type [email protected]

And the guy next to me...the odd, obsessive staring guy won't even f***ing make eye contact with me or say hi to me in the morning, and he's got self-esteem issues of his own so it's soooooooooooooooo f****ing awkward every day because we are within inches of each other But NEVER speak to each other.

And my "friend" has started ignoring me ever since I've been putting a little more effort into my upkeep and she constantly throws me under the bus and is being extremely mean/jealous of me lately and saying sh*tty sh*tty stuff that friends should never say.

And I tried to make convo with that gay guy today and he literally cut me off and gave me a one word reply and started talking to another chick in back of me and the other day he jokingly said he wish I hadn't been hired with the company.

And I feel very sh*tty and women can be catty b*ches and Im SICK and tired of the ANIMOSITY towards me from straight women. F*** you. Straight women can be f***ing bi*ches, straight up.

And I'm sick and tired of shy guys acting weird and not acknowledging me.

And women, yelling at me and insulting me and IVE HAD ENOUGH of this treatment.

Why can't people just be f***ing nice and cordial and look me in the f***ing eyes? Am I that intimidating?

It's a weird world is what it is.....ugh. I love my close friends though. I have 2 and wouldn't trade them for the world. Also love the few straight men who can't think without their dick for more than 5 seconds, because at least their friendly and flirtatious and gives me a sense of hope for the world, and I can count on them for cheap self-esteem boost. :cry

B***es be backstabbing these days it's hard to find true people

B*tches can be real jealous these days telling me to tone it down or be less of myself, they can go eat ****, the day I tone it down is the day I slap one straight across the face, idiots..I'm tried of this bullsh*t. Sick and tired of the haters in my life and around me, they need to go get a life, and it ain't gonna be my life. A**holes around me.

I'm so f***ing furious right now, I'm gonna be 800% more Cali tomorrow just to spite these b*tches. 800%.


----------



## tea111red

why did someone w/ that username have to get on my visitor's list


----------



## tea111red

yeah, bump it off of there, please. lol


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

tea111red said:


> why did someone w/ that username have to get on my visitor's list


LOL!

So many people use invisible that it's going to stay there for days.


----------



## tea111red

Mrs Salvatore said:


> LOL!
> 
> So many people use invisible that it's going to stay there for days.


lol, yeah. probably weeks or maybe a month or more...


----------



## Kevin001

I just want to be in love once......just once.


----------



## Ladysoul

I have an essay due to submit within 3 hours. I haven't started it. And I'm using a laptop I'm not familiar with, its bit annoying. The buttons are so soft. fk this site  What am i doing.. procrastinating yah yah yah yah yah Need to get into full blown study mode right about now. Boom.


----------



## Kevin001

Someday we will all figure this out. Hopefully.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

tea111red said:


> why did someone w/ that username have to get on my visitor's list


i looked at your profile and i quickly realized what you were talking about lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol @ that temptation.


----------



## slowlyimproving

Kevin001 said:


> I just want to be in love once......just once.


I think you can achieve it. You're going to have to get out of your shell and out of your comfort zone.

I want to be in love again and this time have it fully reciprocated.


----------



## tea111red

ShatteredGlass said:


> i looked at your profile and i quickly realized what you were talking about lol


lol, yep.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

If my heart's in the right place then why do I keep hurting people unintentionally? Is it me or is it them? Is it good enough just to mean well? I'm starting to think not. I have to be more carefull before I act.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Who knew something so simple could be so hard? I always thought I could find an easy way to do anything I really needed to do badly enough. This just might be the unworkable puzzle.


----------



## crimeclub

*Rant ahead:*

I'm tired of constantly seeing British people claiming that America steals British television. America isn't stealing, England is selling. British show creators would give their right leg to reboot their show in America. From an American standpoint if a show proves successful in England then sure why not test it on American audiences. Ricky Gervais made more money off of the American version of The Office than he's made from any of his other efforts, it's the very reason he's worth $80 million. Why isn't England rebooting Arrested Development, Breaking Bad or other awesome American shows? For the simple fact that it's not going to yield any kind of profit for American show creators to consider it (US population: 300 million, British population: 60 million) There's just as much s*** television in England as there is in America, but the cream always rises to the top and show creators go where the money is, and at this point in time America is where the money is to be made.










That being said, I love England and I've always been very interested in their culture. But if you're going to call out "ignorant America" on something, don't do it with blind ignorance. Ya Morans.


----------



## Barakiel

is there such a thing as too many milkshakes?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

how do i friendship.


----------



## slyfox

I planned to make today productive, but I've already spent an hour and a half on SAS


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My extreme feelings are destroying me. I can't concentrate anymore. My academic and intellectual performance both suck. My self worth levels are at their lowest ever. I can no longer find anything to like about myself. Paying attention isn't something I do anymore. I don't do much in school. I hate it all. Need to look up something to find the answer to a question? Skip it. Just try with futility to regulate my extreme emotions. I quickly go from liking someone to having homicidal thoughts about them. I'm constantly surrounded by people I cannot bear to be around at that wretched, grotesque, vile place. Face horrible class after horrible class. Suffer and rot for hours and hours on end, until I finally get an opportunity to return home and at least feel a sense of freedom and not have to deprive my body of its natural needs. It doesn't change the fact that I'm still depressed and have the same issues as I do at school, they're just less pronounced. Listen to music and watch videos, and if I actually feel like it, play video games. Make failed attempts to impress myself with sub-par or less-than-useful/superficial skills. Bear the burden of going to sleep, only to instantly wake up feeling instantly uncomfortable at the prospect of getting up and depriving my body of another of its needs, to rot in a prison disguised as an educational institution. 
Try to hold onto the precious dignity that I desperately grasp upon, slowly opening my eyes to the reality that there is none left. Nobody likes me anyway. If they did, they'd at least try to associate with me. Most already have friends. The ones who don't seem fine to be the 'loner'. I'm not. I'm lonely and everybody knows it, yet nobody cares enough to do anything about it. Get reminded every single day that I don't fit in at all and try not to break down in tears over it. What's the point. I try to appear strong, but it's not like it's doing anything. In fact, it's probably hindering me instead. 
I try to be 'friendly', but my efforts are futile. What is friendly. School/anxiety exerts exceptional levels of influence over me now. The broken shards of glass trying to come back together on their own, without the hypothetical superglue that could theoretically put the majestic glass back together.

I am Shattered Glass.


----------



## Xisha

Instagram's expired SSL certificate.


----------



## slyfox

If you could retain your same level of intelligence, it would be really amazing to be the size of a really small ant. The world is already vast, but it would be so much more so at that size. Even for a mouse, which is massive compared to a really tiny ant, imagine how big your house is and all the places there are for them to explore. For an ant they could explore every little crack in your house and explore the labyrinth like tunnels of other bugs, worms, etc in the ground. Something like your chair would be to them like skyscraper. Would suck being so easily squashed or preyed on by other animals though :hide Just amazing to think about how much vaster the world is to other animals even if they might not appreciate it.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Group lunch today, I'm really nervous


----------



## diamondheart89

I wanna go to the beach


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> *Rant ahead:*
> 
> I'm tired of constantly seeing British people claiming that America steals British television. America isn't stealing, England is selling. British show creators would give their right leg to reboot their show in America. From an American standpoint if a show proves successful in England then sure why not test it on American audiences. Ricky Gervais made more money off of the American version of The Office than he's made from any of his other efforts, it's the very reason he's worth $80 million. Why isn't England rebooting Arrested Development, Breaking Bad or other awesome American shows? For the simple fact that it's not going to yield any kind of profit for American show creators to consider it (US population: 300 million, British population: 60 million) There's just as much s*** television in England as there is in America, but the cream always rises to the top and show creators go where the money is, and at this point in time America is where the money is to be made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I love England and I've always been very interested in their culture. But if you're going to call out "ignorant America" on something, don't do it with blind ignorance. Ya Morans.


America really has been dumbed down.

That's not me, by the way. I can spell, thank you very much - but it's probably from my European genetics :lol.


----------



## Smallfry

This awful migraine and trying no to throw up


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

The extent to which I can feel and understand emotions changes drastically. Sometimes I can say exactly what I'm feeling, and sometimes my emotional vocabulary drops to just: nothing, anxiety, and bad gut


----------



## Kevin001

I'm losing interest in everything.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Reflecting on something and thinking.. Noooooo. I can be a bit dippy sometimes.


----------



## calichick

I wish that this guy would stop staring at me.

I had a little thing for him because he was giving me all the green lights, literally every time he goes by, he is looking at me.

And he's come up and chatted to me a few times, but today, he walks in and sees me, signs in at the front desk, and then turns his head back my way and is staring me down until I'm out of view and I wish he would stop b/c I used to have a thing for him then found out he has a girlfriend which sucks but I'm not walking on taken territory but he constantly. Stares at me. And I sit right by the exit door, and every time he comes in or out he'll stare at me, and he'll stare at me when I come in the room, and he'll stare at me from across the room and sh*t what a sh*tty guy.

And it fu*cking sucks because I can't have it but he's giving me all the go ahead signs :cry wtf dude at least don't give me false f***ing hope like that. Don't come near me let me be..:

Some men can be really sh*tty.


----------



## TabbyTab

Probably just hurt my friend's feelings. Great.

I feel awful now


----------



## AussiePea

Why do aussies refer to urinating as "having a slash"?.

Weirdos.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope this Good Kill movie is good.


----------



## AussiePea

I just found a pic of my parents wedding and I'm feeling super jealous of my dads beard. He's much younger here than I am now and I can't dream of growing that!


----------



## tea111red

don't know what to do.


----------



## SilentLyric

even looking up girl hairstyles makes me chipper up a bit...being male sucks.


----------



## tea111red

i wish people would stop forcing food on me. it screws my day up.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel compelled to stay away from the mainstream.


----------



## SilentLyric

craving popcorn and cuddles.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Do you honestly think I don't know?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

tea111red said:


> i wish people would stop forcing food on me. it screws my day up.


People love forcing food. I hate being asked so much if I want something, it's really bad when multiple people offer it one right after the other.


----------



## tea111red

Mrs Salvatore said:


> People love forcing food. I hate being asked so much if I want something, it's really bad when multiple people offer it one right after the other.


yeah, and it's almost always junk/something w/ a lot of calories.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I wonder sometimes how animals like dogs and cats (especially) get used to the things humans drag them into. Like, shouldn't a ten pound dog just know it's inherently wrong for it to be zipping down the road at 80 MPH with it's head sticking out the window and it's ears flapping in the breeze like bat wings? 

And to make matters worse, sometimes you'll be going exactly the same speed as the car beside you in the highway at like 65 or whatever and you'll look over and see the other person's dog staring straight at you like it's thinking about you. I have to wonder what that dog is thinking at that precise moment. 

Is he thinking "Yeah. Sure. I know I'm a dog but I'm in a car anyway and that's a person there in that other car and I'm just gonna stare at him so he knows I can see him"?

Or maybe he's thinking "Ew! That's the ugliest human I've ever seen!"

Or maybe he's waiting for you to roll down your window and bark at him.


----------



## probably offline

Anyone?


----------



## Owl-99

probably offline said:


> Anyone?


I wouldn't be, do you need an ambulance?


----------



## probably offline

^
No, I wondered if anyone _would be_.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> ^
> No, I wondered if anyone _would be_.


Hard to say, I probably wouldn't until I was beyond sure there was no way to survive without it. But if it's for someone else forget it, fade to the background


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I will try to venture out today, lets see if this xanax is working.


----------



## cmed

It's amazing the lengths I go to just to avoid a brief moment of awkwardness.


----------



## tea111red

I feel like I'm being kicked in the stomach over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over x10489393939494949494003.


----------



## crimeclub

tea111red said:


> I feel like I'm being kicked in the stomach over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over x10489393939494949494003.


Why what's up?


----------



## tea111red

crimeclub said:


> Why what's up?


Just not so happy stuff. Haha.

----------
Please, let me find a new job that I can tolerate and one that hopefully pays more.


----------



## blue2

tea111red said:


> Just not so happy stuff. Haha
> 
> ----------
> Please, let me find a new job that I can tolerate and one that hopefully pays more.


Job I hate job thinkin about being self employed and get government subsidies to advance :idea


----------



## crimeclub

tea111red said:


> Just not so happy stuff. Haha
> 
> ----------
> Please, let me find a new job that I can tolerate and one that hopefully pays more.


Oh, well I hope life will quit kicking you in the stomach soon. Life can be a douche sometimes. (Well a lot of the time)


----------



## Kevin001

Just came back from eating at a restaurant, anxiety wasn't that bad. I'm still depressed but at least I didn't have a panic attack in public like I usually do.


----------



## tea111red

crimeclub said:


> Oh, well I hope life will quit kicking you in the stomach soon. Life can be a douche sometimes. (Well a lot of the time)


lol, yeah, it can. thanks.


----------



## millenniumman75

2:08pm 

I have worked eight hours and thirteen minutes today and I am on only 4 1/2 hours of sleep. It's a nice day outside. I still have work to do.

Gotta earn that caaaaash munneh :time


----------



## Smallfry

TGIF


----------



## tea111red

i think all the crying has given me scar tissue or something on my scalp, near my ears and temples.


----------



## Just Lurking

tea111red said:


> Please, let me find a new job that I can tolerate and one that hopefully pays more.


What type of work do you do now?


----------



## tea111red

Just Lurking said:


> What type of work do you do now?


Caregiving. I mean, I like it most of the time, but I hate how my hours and schedule are always changing. I want something more consistent. Having to interact w/ people like I do can be even more challenging when my life gets more stressful. I almost feel like I need to be in an office job, sheltered away from people right now, but I dunno I'd probably grow tired of that, eventually. So yeah, I probably just need consistency and more predictability, heh.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

^ I used to caregive for people with mental disabilities. I enjoyed it, but eventually quit because of the stress.

On another thoughtline, last night I dreamt I was taking ecstasy while flying over Afghanistan in a stealth bomber. The x we stole from some terorrist's home. Weird because I was never military and never liked x. It was disconcerting because I started overheating and fell out of the plane.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Don't reply, it's not worth it. Ignore it. People are mean. :blank


----------



## AussiePea

probably offline said:


> Anyone?


I believe in a situation where one would be required you would have the adrenalin to overcome the fears of doing so.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I think I'm going to cut my hair short again as a symbol of my recovery from addiction. I might even get a tattoo. I wonder should I get the buzz cut I've had most of my life, or try to look like a respectable business person with some sort of pretty boy cut?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

"I tried to place it all upon my back again
But this crushing weight was well beneath the skin
Panicking for the light, an inner struggle I fight
But then I realized that You could be the only way
This need is real in my soul I feel the love You shared that's why I can't say no again"


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

"How could I ever think to be more
than the one who created me
I watched him do all that he said, his words were
"Be a servant to all"

"Only one deserves this exaltation
Only one deserves this elevation
But even He, He laid it down to serve on bended knee"


----------



## millenniumman75

Ten hour work day and I did take a nap.


----------



## TenYears

I am Groot.


----------



## Kevin001

What is taking so long?....ugh.


----------



## Ladysoul

1 = 5 + 5 =5 _5 =5 +5 times =5


----------



## Perkins

Note to self: Sometimes in life we have to be our own cheerleader and support system and in turn it will make us emotionally stronger and more independent as time goes on.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

TenYears said:


> I am Groot.


Now I'm thinking about that movie. Love it.


----------



## TabbyTab

Why.am.i.so.boring.


----------



## tea111red

I want a rocking chair.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

As I get older, I realize more and more what a nothing I truly am.


----------



## tea111red

What goes around comes around? Well, I'm anxiously waiting to see that.


----------



## Kevin001

I hate the way I look, talk, move, think........I just need a total makeover.


----------



## RubixQ

You know people are posh when they say bottom instead of bum :lol


----------



## slyfox

I've seen really horrible things :cry Pictures of animals completely coated in ticks. God I'm glad ticks aren't super common in my part of Michigan. I've never had more than 10 ticks crawling on me at once when I've visited other states. Most actually attached I've had is one at a time. Those were horrible experiences. I can't imagine having hundreds of them attached to you and engorged with blood :'( Seems like a really gross version of hell


----------



## eveningbat

Everything is so complicated.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm debating on whether or not to get a game console to keep me busy......all I do is eat, sleep, watch porn, watch tv, and post on here. I just need something to keep me positive.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

corbeaublanc said:


> *All within or under the past minute or so. I write them as they come: *
> 
> Hey, that girl is being really loud.
> 
> I would go to Starbucks; but I already did so today.
> 
> I should have stayed...wuss.
> 
> What does she think about me?
> 
> How long will I stay here?
> 
> That green scarf is hideous.
> 
> Okay-this person's voice is really grating on my nerves, I'd like to ram them down the stairs.
> 
> I really don't want to go back outside...but why did they have to put the ac on in _here_? It's freaking 50 degrees out!
> 
> Shut the hell up, I'm trying to think.
> 
> Ugh, the laughter is killing me inside. I'll just try to ignore what fun they're having.
> 
> I should leave.
> 
> Would they scatter if I ran in with a knife-hahaha. no, that's ridiculous.
> 
> why would I think such a thing...but it's not like I have anything else to do.
> 
> A warm bed would be nice.
> 
> I really hate this!
> 
> Okay, that is getting on my nerves, I need to leave.
> 
> Great job you dunce-flooded the damn forum! no-no I didn't
> 
> I need to stop looking back.
> 
> I need self control.
> 
> Well-maybe in ten years from now you will hang
> 
> -okay, that was uncalled for! Why do these thoughts plague me..
> 
> I should delete this..
> 
> No repost. Stop deleting sh!t
> 
> --
> 
> ..................I don't want to write anymore...  Welcome to a minute of Corbeaublanc..


LMAO


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

cant wait to be home!


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wonder sometimes how animals like dogs and cats (especially) get used to the things humans drag them into. Like, shouldn't a ten pound dog just know it's inherently wrong for it to be zipping down the road at 80 MPH with it's head sticking out the window and it's ears flapping in the breeze like bat wings?
> 
> And to make matters worse, sometimes you'll be going exactly the same speed as the car beside you in the highway at like 65 or whatever and you'll look over and see the other person's dog staring straight at you like it's thinking about you. I have to wonder what that dog is thinking at that precise moment.
> 
> Is he thinking "Yeah. Sure. I know I'm a dog but I'm in a car anyway and that's a person there in that other car and I'm just gonna stare at him so he knows I can see him"?
> 
> Or maybe he's thinking "Ew! That's the ugliest human I've ever seen!"
> 
> Or maybe he's waiting for you to roll down your window and bark at him.


wtf lmaooo


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

probably offline said:


> Anyone?


Definitely


----------



## Smallfry

I haven't seen her this upset in a while, am at a lose as to what to do.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Being a loser, would be so much easier if I didn't have friends to judge me for it.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Just a few days ago I felt kind of at home here. Now I keep getting this feeling like I'm not welcome/being laughed at. I can't tell how much of it is from valium withdrawal and how much is real. It seems like all the friendsips I've tried to make were welcomed at first, untill I get to know them a little. Am I too old to have friends here? Am I not cool enough? Am I too weird/open minded even for this society? Is it because I mentioned I have a touch of aspergers? (That's never been an issue with anyone even normal people I have known, you wouldn't even be able to tell if I didn't point it out, no one ever has). Is it because my spelling is bad on a smartphone? All these thoughts keep running through my mind. It's not upsetting me or anything, but it's still not fun or what I expected here. Just had to get that off my mind.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope I didn't just waste my money....then again I really don't care.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

http://www.wired.com/2015/05/heres-how-to-stream-mayweather-pacquiao-fight/


----------



## tea111red

I wish things were more consistent and stable so I could concentrate more on doing the things I need to do to get better.


----------



## Riri11

I really don't want to end up at the emergency tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't think I can take living like this for much longer, I'm fading away faster than I imagined. Might be in a mental hospital real soon, its the next step.


----------



## Kevin001

The fight didn't live up to the hype.....I paid $90 for nothing.


----------



## 3 AM

oh my god my headphones finally crapped out on me. first it was the right side, now it's both. D':

you've had a good run....


----------



## coeur_brise

Kevin001 said:


> The fight didn't live up to the hype.....I paid $90 for nothing.


Dang, really? It wasn't that great? I'm just curious, was thinking about "showing" it to someone, but if wasn't a great fight.. : P

Edit: nvm, I've read all the comments by now, most of them saying it was boring. :stu


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Girl Panic said:


> oh my god my headphones finally crapped out on me. first it was the right side, now it's both. D':
> 
> you've had a good run....


how long did they last? i have a pair of headphones i've had for about 11 months that are still working well. they costed like $20 too.


----------



## humidity

This Hannah Montana album is poppin'.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

A lot of MLP fan-content is so good. Some of that artwork is incredible. Some amazing artists in the fandom, that's for sure. I wish I was talented in art. The cosplay is really great, and thanks to the Equestria Girls films, cosplay makes more sense. I feel like I should contribute to the fandom. The only way I could potentially contribute something decent would be through fanfiction. Maybe I might write something if I get an idea.


----------



## AussiePea

About how incredible this video is. ISIS car hit roadside bomb, thrown 50m or so into the air and then explodes itself with its own bomb onboard.


----------



## youcantseeme

Hmm should I play Bloodborne tonight and start a new character or give games a rest for a little while? I probably won't have that much fun playing since I'm really depressed, but what else am I gonna do? :con


----------



## Kevin001

My dad is such an a** hole, he thinks I'm faking everything just to stay living with my mom. Like wtf dude, I don't think having no friends, self-harming, no job, and staying in my room all day is faking. Man, I hate people that just don't understand....ugh.


----------



## moloko

The number of times I use the ignore option is too damn high!










it's just not right...


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

moloko said:


> The number of times I use the ignore option is too damn high!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's just not right...


Really? I don't see that much awful stuff. Or maybe we have different definitions of high.


----------



## moloko

It's not you, it's me.


----------



## tea111red

I hate them.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I didn't realize my chest cavity could make a click when stretching like my joints do.


----------



## tea111red

Well, now that I am back home I am feeling unstable again.


----------



## tea111red

I'm thinking about just skipping this thing and bracing the consequences. I just can't deal w/ people irl right now. It's too hard to muster up any enthusiasm or to appear pleasant. I only have the energy for a flat affect right now. I've only been sleeping 3 hrs a night for at least the past three days, too.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wonder if it's normal to take 100 grams of whey protein. I feel like I'm on crack. I just did 100 straight pushups and feel like I can do 100 more.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

RelinquishedHell said:


> I wonder if it's normal to take 100 grams of whey protein. I feel like I'm on crack. I just did 100 straight pushups and feel like I can do 100 more.


Because your body can't use that much protein. It converted probably 80% of it into sugar and you're on a sugar high right now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I have $140 dollars on Pacquiao.


Sorry man, you could have used that on more ammo. Rule # 1 Always bet on black.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm going to a transgender support group for my bf on May 23. I'm nervous and a little excited. I think it'll be an interesting experience.


----------



## tea111red

A lot of kids are so annoying. I wish they would make some neighborhoods that ban kids, like how they ban anyone under 55 from living in senior communities, lol. I'd like to live in a neighborhood that bans noise, too. Lol. 

I wish I could live away from people or had a place I could go to to escape them for awhile.


----------



## coeur_brise

How I am in most anxiety situations.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Because your body can't use that much protein. It converted probably 80% of it into sugar and you're on a sugar high right now.


Yeah, probably not healthy to be spiking my glucose levels like that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah I'm going back into therapy. I really need help. The constant trapped feeling and stress and worrying about what people are thinking all the time or how they will react about the most stupidest things especially my dad because he's very sensitive (but I still shouldn't put their mental well being before mine,) and the mood swings. I just hope I can one day look back at now and think 'things are so much better now' I mean I've gotten to feel that once before, so maybe I will again one day.

It was ultimately useless last time although it made me feel better a couple of times. I really need this to help me. 

I should maybe try drugs too if I can, to regulate my emotions, but It's like nobody has anything positive to say about medication. And it's obvious what that will mean, do I really want to be a complete zombie?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I'm going back into therapy. I really need help. The constant trapped feeling and stress and worrying about what people are thinking all the time or how they will react about the most stupidest things especially my dad because he's very sensitive (but I still shouldn't put their mental well being before mine,) and the mood swings. I just hope I can one day look back at now and think 'things are so much better now' I mean I've gotten to feel that once before, so maybe I will again one day.
> 
> It was ultimately useless last time although it made me feel better a couple of times. I really need this to help me.
> 
> I should maybe try drugs too if I can, to regulate my emotions, but It's like nobody has anything positive to say about medication. And it's obvious what that will mean, do I really want to be a complete zombie?


That's excellent Tanya, I really hope it helps you and you actually stick with it. I mean it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I don't really understand the thread deletion policy here. Some harmless threads seem to disappear, while others stay up, even though they're filled with nothing but hostility and judgment. Alrighty then. :sus


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't really understand the thread deletion policy here. *Some harmless threads seem to disappear*, while others stay up, even though they're filled with nothing but hostility and judgment. Alrighty then. :sus


Which? Because sometimes threads don't get deleted but moved, if it's a sexual topic it might get moved into 18+ which you can't see unless you joined it, I think there were three threads over the last two days that got moved into there.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Which? Because sometimes threads don't get deleted but moved, if it's a sexual topic it might get moved into 18+ which you can't see unless you joined it, I think there were three threads over the last two days that got moved into there.


No, it wasn't sexual at all, lol. It was one of those quizzes that people post, it was in the frustration forum, but I don't see it anymore. I took the quiz and posted my results, then went back to see other people's results, and the thread was gone...?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

SamanthaStrange said:


> No, it wasn't sexual at all, lol. It was one of those quizzes that people post, it was in the frustration forum, but I don't see it anymore. I took the quiz and posted my results, then went back to see other people's results, and the thread was gone...?


Ooh I know what thread. Yeah that's weird, maybe the creator asked for it to be deleted? I can't think of anything wrong with it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Ooh I know what thread. Yeah that's weird, maybe the creator asked for it to be deleted? I can't think of anything wrong with it.


And now it's back! Hmm. :huh


----------



## TabbyTab

I just want someone who is passionate about art and music jfc y is that so hard to find


----------



## blue2

LoL I sometimes forget humanity has the wind behind it man I always end up with the unpopular opinions but only in the present context :/


----------



## 3 AM

ShatteredGlass said:


> how long did they last? i have a pair of headphones i've had for about 11 months that are still working well. they costed like $20 too.


Oh they've lasted quite awhile, had these headphones for years hahah. So it's all good.


----------



## tea111red

It's funny that a lot of the mental pain/discomfort I feel now is because I wanted to avoid feeling pain/discomfort because I felt I was already in too much pain/discomfort. Haha. I should face the pain, but it's hard...


----------



## LoneWolf14

How much of a wreck my life is. Just wish I could sleep.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

"Here you are down on your knees again
Trying to find air to breathe again
And only surrender will help you now
I love you, please, see and believe again"


----------



## RubixQ

A bad idea is still a bad idea no matter how much you convince yourself otherwise :sigh


----------



## Kevin001

It takes me forever to do laundry.


----------



## Wylini

I wonder what I'm going to do about breakfast...


----------



## kivi

My cat chatters when he sees birds or moth. It is really funny :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Monday is only half over and it's a mess already.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I need to talk to my boss, but there is always someone else in his office already talking to him. I only have 3 hours left to get some time in there.


----------



## moloko

Rabb.it is the best invention after the wheel.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Time to clean/organize my home office and prepare to get a ****load of work done. My adderall will be ready in 3 days. :clap


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I'll wait another week to get my haircut.


----------



## Crisigv

I can understand having white hairs on my head. But why do my eyelashes and eyebrows have white hairs? I have a lot less of those to go around.


----------



## tea111red

I'd like some Adderall, too...

The crash sucks, though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I don't like reading stage plays. I find it hard to follow on nothing but dialogue. Plus if you're reading one as a class, you get the glory of reading out loud as a character to the class. We're reading Cosi in english class and sooner or later, I'm probably going to have to read out loud as a character. That makes it even harder to follow. How can I concentrate past my slightly immense anxiety? ****, school is atrocious. Constantly forcing me through bull**** that wears away at my mental health.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope today is better than yesterday.


----------



## coeur_brise

Sugar, grease, flour, oil. Good choice, good choice for stomach upset. Ugggggv. Bbvbllarghhojjpjohgj.

Ok, no more donuts for you.


----------



## Smallfry

the guy who farted out loudly as I was walking by. I cannot believe the rudeness:mum


----------



## Kevin001

Deciding on what I want from Taco Bell......so many choices.


----------



## ilhamonsas

I've been scratching almost every night. I don't know if it's allergy or bed bugs.


----------



## tea111red

loool.


----------



## shelbster18

I now know that there's one thing I have to accomplish in life that is actually a major thing. I think I was meant to if what I do has any affect.


----------



## tea111red

Is Boston's "More Than a Feeling" the most overplayed song on the radio or something? Seems like it.


----------



## purechaos

Globalism isn't a concept, it's a reality.


----------



## Kevin001

I've gained too much weight, no more eating for me. Seriously.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

:roll did the mods honestly expect everyone to just be supportive of a guy cheating on his girlfriend? And why, why the hell should we? Someone else put it well "this is a site to support each other with our social anxiety" this is not where you come to absolve your guilt over reprehensible actions. Why that thread was ever allowed.......


----------



## tea111red

Some days it feels like I'll never get out of this mess.


----------



## SuperSky

Sweet revenge! Made my housemate cough by spraying on insect repellent. Take that, you chain smoking numb-brain!


----------



## SilentLyric

this might sound strange, but I kind of want a cute guy to cuddle with and be affectionate with but not in a romantic or sexual way.


----------



## SuperSky

How to bed?

How to bed now?

How to bed timely fashion enough sleep 5am?

- Dear supersky. Just get up off your *** and do it, you dingus. For your health. Regards, Steve Brule/supersky.


----------



## cmed

Just have to make it through today and I will officially be on vacation for a week. My email will be set to automatically respond with a message informing anyone who may email me, and I will be temporarily disabling the email app on my phone so I won't get notifications about it. If there is an emergency then I suggest you call 911. Peace out.


----------



## moloko

killahwail said:


> African drumming is the coolest s*** on earth.


I'm digging this. A lot.

I'm a state of trance now. Repeating this.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I need to wash my face and brush my teeth soon.


----------



## eveningbat

Can't wait to settle that issue.


----------



## RubixQ

Always the bridesmaid never the bride :sigh


----------



## dontwaitupforme

:lol


----------



## Xisha

tfw a primary school kid has a better phone than you. Well jokes on you! I can legally watch MA18+ movies and you can't!! Ha! :sigh tf


----------



## Kevin001

I guess its time to eat again.....I swear all I do is post on here, eat, sleep, and watch porn.


----------



## millenniumman75

This is unbelieveable.
Don't come to me for help with something you can do yourself. You know it!


----------



## mattmc

It's kind of painful how well I can understand other people and how irrelevant it usually is. Like, they could in theory become a friend, but they never will. I feel like I have something to offer them but I'm too scared to try. Or, I try, and for whatever reason it doesn't work out.


----------



## coeur_brise

I think I missed teenager-hood. I need that time back to get out all the pretentious drama that teens go through or whatever. Not to mention trying to be "cool" part. If I could turn back time, I'd try to be so damn cool, I'd be like.. aw, I know that awkward teenage feeling. But no, I had to be initiated into a mafia-like toughness that comes out of having had crap in your life. Call me joey.


----------



## Smallfry

I don't do freebies, I'm not a charity


----------



## RueTheKnight

This iced coffee tastes too much like ice and not enough like coffee. And wow I really want that online job.


----------



## Riri11

eventually they said


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Riri11 said:


> eventually they said


What did I do? Please tell me at least.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Riri11 said:


> eventually they said


Just take a deep breath and think about what you're doing. Please.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

too many pending friend requests!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I guess you know where to find me. I'm not going anywhere. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tea111red

I don't know if I'm feeling loneliness or boredom. Maybe it's both.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel like a pony's life may be in danger if they eat a fruit other than an apple in front of Applejack.


----------



## Flora20

I wish I had ice cream to eat right now.


----------



## probably offline

When I see something, and want to share it with someone, but the only one who would get it is my ex boyfriend. He would know why something is lame or funny, without me having to explain anything. We would just look at each other and know. Ugh. I miss him so much, sometimes. I wonder if I'll ever have that sort of connection with anyone else. I don't think so. I knew it was too good to be true even while we were together.


----------



## CleverCabbage

Today is gonna be the last time in my life, ever, that the clock will line up with my birthday. 23:23 on my 23rd birthday. 

Shower revelations


----------



## tea111red

whyyyyyyy

everything costs too much money, too.


----------



## Steve French

CleverCabbage said:


> Today is gonna be the last time in my life, ever, that the clock will line up with my birthday. 23:23 on my 23rd birthday.
> 
> Shower revelations


****, I got that coming up quite soon. It never occurred to me before, but now that you mentioned it, sheeeiiiiitttttt


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> When I see something, and want to share it with someone, but the only one who would get it is my ex boyfriend. He would know why something is lame or funny, without me having to explain anything. We would just look at each other and know. Ugh. I miss him so much, sometimes. I wonder if I'll ever have that sort of connection with anyone else. I don't think so. I knew it was too good to be true even while we were together.


What ended it? If you don't mind.


----------



## cj66

Reaction to stated suspicions
Whether they were already known
Revelations to come?


----------



## AussiePea

Everywhere I look I see grumpy people and it's even worse when the boss is grumpy because it just turns my day to **** as a result. Frustrating how much others moods can effect mine. I would say I'm always in a good mood unless someone ruins it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Gosh.. what am I even saying/thinking these days? My thoughts are a mess.


----------



## tea111red

pfft, i just talk about the same stuff on here day after day. 

when are things going to change


----------



## probably offline

Mrs Salvatore said:


> What ended it? If you don't mind.


I mind. It was a "good" break up, though. We stayed close friends for 1.5 years afterwards, until he met someone(at which point I obviously stepped back).


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> I mind. It was a "good" break up, though. We stayed close friends for 1.5 years afterwards, until he met someone(at which point I obviously stepped back).


K, no problem.

I hope if I ever have to break up with someone it's angry, violent, and explosive. I don't want lingering feelings forever afterwards. Just purge them all in one fight.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

tea111red said:


> pfft, i just talk about the same stuff on here day after day.
> 
> when are things going to change


Well they certainly won't change in just a few days ha ha. You've been here for 10 years, that's a really long time. I bet the problems you complained about in 2005 are different than the ones you're complaining about today.


----------



## probably offline

Mrs Salvatore said:


> K, no problem.
> 
> I hope if I ever have to break up with someone it's angry, violent, and explosive. I don't want lingering feelings forever afterwards. Just purge them all in one fight.


I don't have lingering feelings of wanting to get back together. I just miss having him in my life as a friend. I definitely prefer it this way. I can remember the time we spent together with warm feelings. I think it's more likely to be haunted by painful memories if the breakup was bad and/or not mutual(if someone cheated etc).


----------



## Kevin001

Why in the hell hasn't my doctor called me yet?......I really don't care anymore.


----------



## blue2

How circles are the ultimate evil thing


----------



## crimeclub

_Papa Murphy's Pizza_....? My friend eats all my Papa *Johns* pizza while I wasn't home and he repays me by buying me Papa Murphy's... Eating Papa Murphy's Pizza is like eating a hot circle of garbage, that you have to cook yourself. I have a trash can full of garbage every week that I could cook up. I want justice! "Better ingredients, better justice!"


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I guess I got what I wanted. I wanted to make myself vulnerable and see if I could have feelings again (including pain). I can, and did. The fact that she wasn't ready makes me sad, but at least now I know I'm ready for a relationship. I'm gonna keep thinking positive and bury myself in my work for a while. Then when I'm not in pain anymore I'll open myself up again.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I am somewhere beautiful right now


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

But I can no longer see the beauty, I am in an ugly building and it blocks my view


----------



## Riri11

just give me algebra and ill have a solution .. but how do I figure out these emotionally abusive/manipulative people.. **** you heart for allowing me to get hurt again ..


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Riri11 said:


> just give me algebra and ill have a solution .. but how do I figure out these emotionally abusive/manipulative people.. **** you heart for allowing me to get hurt again ..


Aww, anything you want to talk about?


----------



## Umpalumpa

Riri11 said:


> just give me algebra and ill have a solution .. but how do I figure out these emotionally abusive/manipulative people.. **** you heart for allowing me to get hurt again ..


Instead of understanding others, understand yourself 
Life is a matter of what *you want* anyway.


----------



## Riri11

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Aww, anything you want to talk about?


just everytime I think I've found someone who's going to be understanding, they turn out to be the opposite.

****ing kill me, this is never going to happen again I've held a promise to myself.


----------



## tea111red

arghhhhhhhhh


----------



## meepie

Ice cream ice cream I want some ice cream mmm


----------



## moloko

I liked your signature meepie.


----------



## blue2

moloko said:


> I liked your signature meepie.


+1 :spit


----------



## AussiePea

My dream last night made me realise how powerful the brain is. I mean I remember picking up a technical book and opening is to this amazingly detailed map with numbers which made sense and flipping the pages to the next etc. All this detail and complexity being generated out of thin air on the fly. Really does make me wonder about how little we actually utilise our brains.


----------



## Kevin001

*Its mental health awareness month. *


----------



## blue2

Kevin001 said:


> *Its mental health awareness month. *


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Kevin001 said:


> *Its mental health awareness month. *


That's fitting. I'm now aware that this is where the craziest women in the world reside. You try to be nice to them and treat them how they say they want to be treated (which changes every couple hours), and they accuse you of being the manipulative one because you can't keep up with their mood swings. Then they block you and talk **** on you. I've dated five girls from here (over ten years or so) and they all ****ed me over. I think I'm going to have this place shut down.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Out of the Ashes said:


> That's fitting. I'm now aware that this is where the craziest women in the world reside. You try to be nice to them and treat them how they say they want to be treated (which changes every couple hours), and they accuse you of being the manipulative one because you can't keep up with their mood swings. Then they block you and talk **** on you. I've dated five girls from here (over ten years or so) and they all ****ed me over. I think I'm going to have this place shut down.


Men too, no doubt. I don't think you're going to get this website shut down dude lol..


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Persephone The Dread said:


> Men too, no doubt. I don't think you're going to get this website shut down dude lol..


No doubt, but yes, I do have the resources to put this place out of business in about two weeks.


----------



## Astrofreak6

Where are you, muse of my dreams? ;(


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Out of the Ashes said:


> No doubt, but yes, I do have the resources to put this place out of business in about two weeks.


Well, you sure are self confident. Perhaps too self confident.

I obviously believe you to be bull****ting but that's some extreme overreaction to being slighted by a few women. A lot of people enjoy using this website. That seems selfish of you.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Out of the Ashes said:


> That's fitting. I'm now aware that this is where the craziest women in the world reside. You try to be nice to them and treat them how they say they want to be treated (which changes every couple hours), and they accuse you of being the manipulative one because you can't keep up with their mood swings. Then they block you and talk **** on you. *I've dated five girls from here* (over ten years or so) and they all ****ed me over. I think I'm going to have this place shut down.


O_O 5 women from this website?


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well, you sure are self confident. Perhaps too self confident.
> 
> I obviously believe you to be bull****ting but that's some extreme overreaction to being slighted by a few women. A lot of people enjoy using this website. That seems selfish of you.


I'm just hurt. I'm sure I won't. Just ignore me. I'm gone now.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Some people on here have a way of writing that makes me think they might hate me, but yet continue to respond to me so they must not hate me? Hard to read people make me feel so insecure.


----------



## EvonneEzell

Lol. I'm thinking about how Revenge will end. *tear tear* that's my favorite show!!!


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

thatsher said:


> I found your posts really interesting. you seem pretty honest and direct without insulting anyone, that's nice


That's sweet, it's clear that not everyone agrees though. And that's not just me being paranoid and down on myself, I have been actually told by several that my comments upset them or were insulting to them. I'm not sure how to go about giving advice or speaking my mind without hurting people.


----------



## tea111red

I hope donating blood has some health benefits, lol. This article I read said it does, but I'll have to see for myself.

I guess you get a free health check up. That's good because I'm too poor to go to the doctor, lol.

Wooooooow. You burn 650 cals donating blood, too. Awesome. Haha.

http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/5-health-benefits-donating-blood.html


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

tea111red said:


> I hope donating blood has some health benefits, lol. This article I read said it does, but I'll have to see for myself.
> 
> I guess you get a free health check up. That's good because I'm too poor to go to the doctor, lol.
> 
> Wooooooow. You burn 650 cals donating blood, too. Awesome. Haha.
> 
> http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/5-health-benefits-donating-blood.html


I know that for some heart conditions, donating blood reduces your risk because it reduces the volume and your heart doesnt have to work as hard. That's all I've heard. That's really cool that it burns calories, but you'll get that back when they force you to drink orange juice annd eat the cookie ha.


----------



## EvonneEzell

ShatteredGlass said:


> Well, the initial high of managing to complete my presentation has long worn off, revealing the harsh reality of it all.
> 
> My presentation was terrible, the compliments were sarcastic and everybody hates me and I should die.
> 
> I technically won a battle against school. I still feel like I lost horribly.
> 
> Maybe school is ****ing with my mind. I wouldn't doubt it.
> 
> I was rather horrified when the teacher said that we would be going around the room if there were no volunteers and that meant that I were next after the current performance. I tried to manage my anxiety by focusing on my breathing, and it did work to a certain degree. I went to the front of the class as calmly as possible, avoiding eye contact with any of my 17 or so classmates. I set up the presentation and after enduring a few seconds of painful silence, I began.
> 
> The vast majority of my speech was me just reading off of what was basically an essay paper, with an accompanying powerpoint presentation that exhibited "slapped together". My voice sounded strange. Too deep. Too loud. Speaking loudly isn't something I do often, so it sounds strange when I do. I didn't know what I was saying. All I could focus on was reading through my paper and trying to vary my intonation, occasionally sweeping across the room with an unfocused glance. I didn't actually make proper eye contact with anybody, and 90% of the time my eyes were focused on my paper.
> 
> I was mildly worried about what they were thinking about my slideshow too. It only really served as a visual aid of sorts, and a way to attempt to keep some eyes off me. Each slide was just a title and a picture that was relevant to what I was talking about.
> 
> At least my voice didn't really stutter and my face wasn't red though. That was the best thing. I managed to hide my physical anxiety symptoms for the most part. I felt like I was in another world. Everything was a blur. I don't even want to imagine what I looked like, with my unfocused glance and probably-anxious appearance. I probably looked like a clown. Throughout the speech I detected and did my best to ignore some small auditory signs of boredom from the class. I would've understood if they were bored, because I really wasn't engaging them at all. I was just reading some crappy essay with some crappy voice.
> 
> After I finished, the noise from the applause was slightly surprising and unnerving. I probably had the loudest applause simply because of how silent and socially anxious I generally am. Realistically, everybody probably knows that I'm socially retarded and extremely anxious in social situations, so I guess their standards would be lower. Some girl even said "so good" when I was going back to my seat, and honestly, I think it was sarcasm. I'm not sure, but I think it was sarcasm, which really sucks.
> 
> The rest of the day just went along like yet another awful school day. Another girl said to me that I did a good job, and I just said "thanks" and tried to smile at the 'compliment'. I probably should've said yours was good too or something, but I'm too socially retarded for that, I guess. Seriously I can never win in these situations. No matter what option I take, there will be bad consequences, and I absolutely hate it.
> 
> I'm so disappointed in myself. My speech wasn't all that it could've been. The ideas were dull and not fully fleshed out, like I originally planned. Depression and anxiety got the best of me, once again.
> 
> I found out that I have another presentation next unit. ****. Another burden on my mental health.
> 
> Next time, I'm not going to tell my family that I have a presentation, either. I'd rather they didn't have the image of me on stage. I don't like the thought of people even thinking about me, this is how bad my AvPD is, lol. I got in the car today and I was greeted with a "how did it go?" and I just said it went well because whatever, and my mom was overly proud of me. It really served to drill it in my brain that I warrant a lot of praise for "just" doing a presentation. For others, it isn't a big deal. They might get a little anxious, but it's nothing they can't handle. Me, on the other hand, I was anxious all day leading up to it; with my usual anxiety on top. I couldn't eat breakfast because I felt sick and bloated.
> 
> When I got home, I sat on my bed and cried and had urges to hurt myself.
> 
> I can't take this.


I understand what you are going through completely. I think you have to understand that you're judging yourself too harshly. Im a complete hypocrite for saying this though because I tend to do the exact same thing...


----------



## AussiePea

Out of the Ashes said:


> That's fitting. I'm now aware that this is where the craziest women in the world reside. You try to be nice to them and treat them how they say they want to be treated (which changes every couple hours), and they accuse you of being the manipulative one because you can't keep up with their mood swings. Then they block you and talk **** on you. I've dated five girls from here (over ten years or so) and they all ****ed me over. I think I'm going to have this place shut down.


This is painfully accurate of my experiences here too. I have learned now but it took me far too long, always had that "I'm sure it'll be different this time" mentality. Definition of insanity right there.


----------



## tea111red

Mrs Salvatore said:


> I know that for some heart conditions, donating blood reduces your risk because it reduces the volume and your heart doesnt have to work as hard. That's all I've heard. That's really cool that it burns calories, but you'll get that back when they force you to drink orange juice annd eat the cookie ha.


Haha, yeah, I thought about that w/ the cookies.

Well, hopefully things go okay and my blood is good, lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Mother's day is coming in mere days. The shopping will be likely happening tomorrow. I have no idea what to get my mom. I have to rely on money given to me by siblings (since I have very little money). Feelings of guilt shall transpire. I can't think of anything within affordability beyond clothing and ornaments or something. There's a 10/10 chance I won't be happy with what I choose and I'll feel guilty on Sunday. There is also the separate set of problems related to actually going to the mall and shopping. I don't know which is worse, ugh.

_____________
@EvonneEzell, yeah I do have a major habit of constantly judging myself harshly. I'm a major perfectionist to the point where I suspect I might have a bit of OCD.


----------



## SilentLyric

this sinus pressure is making me miserable. how can I have lived with allergies for so long and still not know how to deal with them effectively? ugh. might have to make an appointment with an allergy doctor but then I have to spend even more money and perhaps wasted time if nothing helps.


----------



## tea111red

oh, it's raining.....good. we need it anyway.


----------



## slowlyimproving

tea111red said:


> oh, it's raining.....good. we need it anyway.


Yeah, we really need it.


----------



## Riri11

PocketoAlice said:


> Man I've been chasing the wrong things in my life. ^ ^;
> Oh well, now I know.


I know that feel...


----------



## Riri11

Mrs Salvatore said:


> O_O 5 women from this website?


I know.. :lol

you'd think SAS has a better reputation than this :haha


----------



## Riri11

ShatteredGlass said:


> Mother's day is coming in mere days. The shopping will be likely happening tomorrow. I have no idea what to get my mom. I have to rely on money given to me by siblings (since I have very little money). Feelings of guilt shall transpire. I can't think of anything within affordability beyond clothing and ornaments or something. There's a 10/10 chance I won't be happy with what I choose and I'll feel guilty on Sunday. There is also the separate set of problems related to actually going to the mall and shopping. I don't know which is worse, ugh.
> 
> _____________
> @EvonneEzell, yeah I do have a major habit of constantly judging myself harshly. I'm a major perfectionist to the point where I suspect I might have a bit of OCD.


'

dude buy her flowers.

its the best "gift" there is. believe me


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I want to say I'm sorry for what I said before about the women here. I was hurting and I let it slip out. I'm just as crazy as any of you, and I actually find you all interesting and beautiful. That's why I can't resist trying to meet women on here. I'm not a player. I'll still leave though because I'm obviously not wanted here. I'll miss you all. Just please try to realize how unique and beautiful you all are.


----------



## teenage wildlife

My throat feels scratchy...wonder if I'm getting sick...


----------



## Mxx1

I'm so hungry, but there is almost nothing tasteful in the refrigerator :S


----------



## EvonneEzell

@ShatteredGlass well, I'm no angel because I tend to judge myself harshly too. However you ever notice those annoying people who notice flaws in everyone? I try to be like them. Not in a nasty, mean way, but to help me recognize that other people aren't perfect. so why hold myself to higher level? This is very difficult to do than say though. HAVE you ever talked to someone about your OCD?


----------



## shelbster18

I decided on doing group therapy for my SA. I would have picked to do it once a week but I doubt I can so once a month it is. I hope these group therapies aren't too formal. I've never been to one.


----------



## nubly

Satisfied :eyes


----------



## SmartCar

I wish I could cook those delicious meals like the people on _Food Network & The Chew_ .. I Have to get into cooking more:yes I can only cook a few things.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Quite enjoyed today.


----------



## millenniumman75

A nap


----------



## Riri11

I think it would help me to just try a little harder to gain my emotions and life back


----------



## Just Lurking

Long day ahead,

Wake up 4:45am
An hour`s drive to airport
strip-down at security
3-4 hours in the airport
5 hours on the plane
1 hour shuttle
6-hour delay between arrival and official check-in time

I`d better be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## millenniumman75

Neo said:


> It being almost the end of the working week.
> Always a good thing


Total agreement



Neo said:


> It being almost the end of the working week.
> Always a good thing


Total agreement


----------



## Kevin001

Just ran out of my meds and it will be a few days until I see my doctor again, he was supposed to call me but didn't...........I really don't care anymore....:sigh


----------



## tea111red

There are so many jobs I'd like to get the training for.


----------



## tea111red

How do you even provide good companionship to someone? What makes someone a good companion anyway?


----------



## probably offline

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I don't understand why it takes my hands longer to tan. I literally go out of my way to get them in the sun when I'm in the sun so it's even but they still end up being lighter than the rest of my skin. This **** is weird.


I have the same problem with my neck. Like, I get that my head often blocks the sun from reaching the neck, but I also go out of my way to get sun on it.


----------



## SilentLyric

this moisturizer feels good. more than usual. ahhhhh.


----------



## Smallfry

I was clearing out a load of stuff today and came across an old school report. It was actually a nice review which is probably why I kept it lol, it made me smile.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Alcadaeus said:


> Package is on the way. Why am I so excited


It's common to be excited over expecting a package. I hear others say that a lot.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Asks to come over tomorrow, i say no. So the other texts me a few hours later, obviously trying to get me to say yes :lol no. Go away.


----------



## Kevin001

What is this bump on the back of my head?.....just another thing to worry about.


----------



## moloko

Kevin001 said:


> What is this bump on the back of my head?.....just another thing to worry about.


I have it too, that's normal.


----------



## BloodySpade

All I can think about is my geometry finals >_< I'M GONNA DIE


----------



## DarrellLicht

Appalachian folk music has to be one of the darkest tunes out there.. And it predates everything else.


----------



## tea111red

oh hell......lol


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

BloodySpade said:


> All I can think about is my geometry finals >_< I'M GONNA DIE


High school geometry? Could you ask your teacher for help after class?


----------



## BloodySpade

My teacher isn't very good at her job just so you know. But if you'd like to teach I welcome you. PLEASE I'M BAD AT GEOMETRY


----------



## Astrofreak6

That my life seems so empty to me right now, that i will not get anyone interested ;(


----------



## millenniumman75

bike ride


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

BloodySpade said:


> My teacher isn't very good at her job just so you know. But if you'd like to teach I welcome you. PLEASE I'M BAD AT GEOMETRY


Ha. I wish I could help, but that was a very, very long time ago. Just use good study methods and do a lot of practice problems. If your teacher is bad at your job then you should just ask very specific questions about what you don't understand. Good luck, I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## AussiePea

I need another day off before the mayhem of the coming week commences.


----------



## SilentLyric

I think my allergy medication is finally start to take some effect. Thank you Cuteness-Based god. Now I can actually start to feel cute and not just pretend to be.


----------



## blue2

I'm going on a charity thing in 8 hours and I'm drunk as hell some soberin gotta come :/


----------



## SilentLyric

I am the ghost of cuteness past.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

well.. that was kind of painful. just what i expected on this less-than-pleasant day.


----------



## Kevin001

Will I ever get my six pack back?......I've put on too much weight....ugh.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Women are just as bad at dancing as men, they just look better doing it.

It should be illegal for ice-cream vans to drive around playing Greensleeves near residential areas (or anywhere else, come to think of it). So annoying.


----------



## AussiePea

I NEED to experience an adventure like this someday:



http://imgur.com/J7kZJ


An adventure like that would make life a success for me, to look back at it and know it was a quite incredible celebration of what life can offer.


----------



## Elad

+/- 10lbs on me is the difference between having cheek bones and looking like I have a mouth full of donuts.


lmao I was like lmao.


but inside I'm crying (srs).


----------



## meepie

BloodySpade said:


> My teacher isn't very good at her job just so you know. But if you'd like to teach I welcome you. PLEASE I'M BAD AT GEOMETRY


I taught 9th grade geometry this year. PM me if you need help. I'm pretty much free


----------



## coeur_brise

If it was really just for attention, was it truly real? If he/she just merely liked the reaction, are they just impartial to the whole thing?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

The other day I met someone with a horrible speech impediment. He got stuck on at least one word every sentence. It was horrible to listen to, I felt embarrassed for him. I couldn't imagine how hard it must be for him to keep speaking knowing it was going to come out that way, I would have shut up and never spoken again.

That man was a business professional. His job consisted of negotiating deals that were worth millions of dollars. His colleagues and competitors respected him and talked to him as though he had no speech impediment at all. He showed no lack of confidence whatsoever, ruthlessly negotiated and joked around afterwards.

I have to rethink my life.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i hope that little bastar* of the ulcer on my tongue is better by tomorrow. I have suffered this nearly a week.


----------



## Astrofreak6

That i am actually a loner and that my anxiety issues come from the fact that i feel guilty for always wanting to be alone and that ppl are gonna judge me for spending most of the time on my own ;/


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

zashiki warashi said:


> I am scheduled to take the math portion of the GED tomorrow morning. I've been studying for a couple of months, and I've taken the official practice exam for it *three times (passing and improving my score with each attempt)*, but I still feel nervous as all hell. My teachers have told me that I shouldn't be worried, that they believe that I could have passed the exam without even needing the two months of study. I've proven to preform well (for example: I've already passed the practice exams for each subject - reasoning through reading, math, science, social studies), but I still find a difficult time putting faith in my own abilities. I'll continue studying through the evening and hoping that tomorrow goes well.


Hey, you're going to do great. Just don't stress out, and get a good nights sleep. I believe in you.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Thinking about the girl I saw at the grocery store the other day. In her eyes, she looked as if somebody were dangling a disemboweled corpse of her beloved pet in front of her face.. About that kind of intensity and fear.

Maybe she has social anxiety. Perhaps she might frequent this forum somewhere..


----------



## Smallfry

Why does batman have to talk in that voice!?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Smallfry said:


> Why does batman have to talk in that voice!?


like a chain smoker with laryngitis?.. That thought has crossed my mind before.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Mother's Day on facebook, reminding me how many of my friends are actually moving forward with their lives and have something to be proud of.

:cry


----------



## Kevin001

I'm cold and hot at the same time.....I think I'm getting sick....ugh.


----------



## Smallfry

DarrellLicht said:


> like a chain smoker with laryngitis?.. That thought has crossed my mind before.


Yeah that^ lol


----------



## mattmc

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Mother's Day on facebook, reminding me how many of my friends are actually moving forward with their lives and have something to be proud of.
> 
> :cry


That happens to me a lot too. Facebook probably affects me more than I'd like to admit. I've barely been on today... if I had been I'd likely be having a worse day than I already am.

But from what little I know you seem to be trying very hard and giving it your all. That's something to be proud of even if it doesn't always feel like it.


----------



## slowlyimproving

Smallfry said:


> Why does batman have to talk in that voice!?


Because it turns Robin on? :stu


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

"'Cause I am hanging on every word you say
And even if you don't want to speak tonight
That's alright, alright with me
'Cause I want nothing more
than to sit outside heaven's door
and listen to you breathing
Is where I wanna be
where I wanna be

I'm looking past the shadows in my mind into the truth
and I'm trying to identify the voices in my head
God, which one's you?
Let me feel one more time
What it feels like to feel alive
and break these calluses off of me one more time"


----------



## TenYears

I can't sleep. Please if there is a God please let me get some sleeps. I have to clock in in less than six hours, all the way across town.

On the upside I can't wait to see my girl again. I'll perk right up when I see her tomorrow morning :b


----------



## Xisha

I want to learn how to defend myself in a fight and learn how to hold someone down.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

This abuse cannot be just 'accepted' any longer.

The urges to self harm are atrocious. Sometimes I scratch myself with my pen lid or ruler in class or draw cut marks on my wrists as a futile attempt to relieve stress and avoid creating a scene. The grudge I now maintain for school. The constant doses of panic. Heart palpitations. Profuse sweating. Shaking. Watery eyes. The thoughts of 'cide of both the sui' and homi' varieties. The relentless barrage of merciless attacks on my self esteem and dignity.

As of late I've been trying to maintain the mindset that it's all school's doing. School is ****ing with my mind, compelling students to subtly perform its purely disgraceful bidding. What else could possibly explain the laughter whenever I speak in class? What else could explain the fact that anytime somebody talks to me, it ensures maximum embarrassment? What else could explain the little comments I pick up on that seem to be subtly directed at me?

You know school is definitely damaging your mental health considerably when you literally self harm at school to relieve stress and keep from having a literal mental breakdown. I wish those stupid ****ers would understand just what I have to endure every single day at that disgusting, vile place every single day, without fail. I have not had a decent day all year. Not even one.

I can feel my many mental disorders wearing away at my now-stronger (than it used to be) mind. Chipping my sanity away, one day at a time.

I'd better get to seeing that psychiatrist as soon as possible. School is trying to murder me. I can't die.

I won't die. 

School's evil spirit will.


----------



## Mxx1

I really want to cut my hair short again, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Elad

my life
my brain 
my existence










waiting for the day family first hands out cyanide pills instead of cheap condoms


----------



## probably offline

Ipad mirror selfies look ridiculous.


----------



## Kevin001

Why does it have to rain on the one day I actually have to get out of the house?......fml.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> Ipad mirror selfies look ridiculous.


LOL wtf. Ipad selfies are fine, that guy took his whole desktop computer into the bathroom! You'd think someone with the money for an imac could have an ipad or iphone laying around to do that.


----------



## probably offline

Mrs Salvatore said:


> LOL wtf. Ipad selfies are fine, that guy took his whole desktop computer into the bathroom! You'd think someone with the money for an imac could have an ipad or iphone laying around to do that.


99.9% sure he's making fun of ipad selfies.

for reference:


----------



## AussiePea

Mrs Salvatore said:


> LOL wtf. Ipad selfies are fine, that guy took his whole desktop computer into the bathroom! You'd think someone with the money for an imac could have an ipad or iphone laying around to do that.


Woooooooooosh.

----------

30 hours of transit awaits, but Italy is worth it.


----------



## cj66

People who haven't seen me in a year often comment on my weightloss when they see me again. They want to know if I'm sick and I tell them no, but I weighed myself recently for the first time in months and now I'm wondering if I may be. Never weighed 101lbs as a teen let alone as an adult.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> 99.9% sure he's making fun of ipad selfies.
> 
> for reference:


Ah thanks. I don't use twitter or instagram or whatever that was from, I don't see trends and things like that.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

AussiePea said:


> 30 hours of transit awaits, but Italy is worth it.


Have fun!


----------



## probably offline

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Ah thanks. I don't use twitter or instagram or whatever that was from, I don't see trends and things like that.


Me neither.


----------



## Kevin001

I might not eat today.


----------



## Smallfry

The sun is scorching. I don't want to do anymore work for today


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Kevin001 said:


> I might not eat today.


That's not good


----------



## Kevin001

Mrs Salvatore said:


> That's not good


I've gain a little extra weight so I think it'll be ok.


----------



## millenniumman75

probably offline said:


> 99.9% sure he's making fun of ipad selfies.
> 
> for reference:


:lol that looks like a cookie tray :lol


----------



## EvonneEzell

I'm thinking about how talkative I am online but quiet in person.


----------



## TabbyTab

I just want things to last this time


----------



## Kevin001

Is she really bothering me about eating?......can't she see the extra weight I've put on.....ugh.


----------



## jadedpearl

What could have been
What should have been
What would have been...


----------



## Perkins

It astounds me hearing the nasty, hurtful things couples say to each other. Seems like a sure fire way to lose the innocence of the relationship and think less of one another, thus watching it all crumble and deteriorate.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore




----------



## Crisigv

should I just jump off a cliff?


----------



## Kevin001

I think I might have eczema.


----------



## calichick

This may only be me, but I thought guys were only supposed to offer their jackets to women that they are dating and/or interested in.

That has to be some kind of universal rule or something. I was having lunch today with one of my guy friends who is in a committed relationship and it was quite windy out and hes like, here, do you want my jacket?

I'm like are you kidding dude LOL

I'm uber sensitive to male and female boundaries especially when the guy is spoken for. :sus :lol


----------



## Equity

I'm doing reasonably well now. aha. I'M OK. I want to tell the world. I'll just tell you lot. I've finally started acting in my best interests again, and I wasn't afraid to do it. I'm okay. You have no idea what I mean. But I'm doing reasonably well trust me.


----------



## catcharay

Not more than 2 days and my chocolate cravings come and haunt me again. Today was snickers and now I want more. John grisham and chocolate will make me happier for the time being


----------



## slowlyimproving

Perkins said:


> It astounds me hearing the nasty, hurtful things couples say to each other. Seems like a sure fire way to lose the innocence of the relationship and think less of one another, thus watching it all crumble and deteriorate.


In reference to couples, I heard someone once say, "how can I win, when he/she loses." That really puts it into perspective.


----------



## Kevin001

Why won't my family leave me alone...ugh.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

cant wait for work to be over so i can enjoy my day off tomorrow!


----------



## Kevin001

Please call......please call.......please call....ugh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

6 posts (before this one) and most of them whiny today. Until tomorrow SAS. 

This forum sadly brings out the worst in me for some reason which is a shame. It could be useful for me if it wasn't for that.


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity

i should be doing laundry but i don't feel like it


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

FrayedEndsofSanity said:


> i should be doing laundry but i don't feel like it


Well don't wait too long :afr


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

SickAndTiredofSA said:


> cant wait for work to be over so i can enjoy my day off tomorrow!


Cool. Any plans?


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Well don't wait too long :afr


fine fine. headed upstairs to switch loads over now :tiptoe
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Cool. Any plans?


just relax and some time alone i love being home alone lol


----------



## shelbster18

Those little girls were so cute. They kept saying "Hey Shelby" everytime I was going to my bf's grandmother's house and they kept saying "Bye Shelby" everytime I left to go somewhere. :b My bf's cousins are adorable. xD


----------



## moloko

Wouldn't mind watching Bayern - Barça rn... ****ing choppy streams.


----------



## Smallfry

Wow theres over 1000 people viewing the frustration section


----------



## Kevin001

She finally calls me....ugh.


----------



## Tiffiduliu

Why does life kick you in the butt sometimes.


----------



## Just Lurking

should have done sunscreen today


----------



## Surly Wurly

Sometimes i just can't fathom how tasty yogurt is. I wonder if that's how poop smells to a dog.


----------



## tea111red

I should probably learn to stop freaking out about stuff and taking too much action until I have the full story....lol. Darn impatience.


----------



## TabbyTab

We haven't talked all day y do I miss you this much


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Are you comfortable saying "I don't know"?


----------



## cuppy

FrayedEndsofSanity said:


> i should be doing laundry but i don't feel like it





Mrs Salvatore said:


> Well don't wait too long :afr





FrayedEndsofSanity said:


> fine fine. headed upstairs to switch loads over now :tiptoe
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Hmm, interesting!! All you needed was some motivation!


----------



## tea111red

Two years went by fast.


----------



## tea111red

I really can't let my guard down. Every time I start to do that something happens that makes me regret it so I put it right back up.


----------



## Crisigv

Why do I scare people away?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

"But I promise this
I won't go my whole life
Telling you I don't need!"


----------



## Kevin001

Tomorrow is the big day....I have to see my psychologist, something has to give....he needs to help me or refer me to someone that can.


----------



## FWMY

I don't want to write this research paper


----------



## TenYears

Her.


----------



## tea111red

That Hall of The Mountain King song by Savatage would be a lot better w/o that squawking in the middle, lmao. I have to skip over it...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I finally have a referral to see a psychiatrist. Not sure when my first appointment is, but I already know what I'm going to be prescribed (it's the only thing that is approved for my age group) and that is sertraline. I'm thinking I might ask for a benzo prescription to go to help bridge the gap between my first dose and when the effects become noticeable, and to deal with the possibility of adverse, anxiety related effects from the SSRI as well. Some of the side effects will be annoying, so fingers crossed they won't be severe and will eventually disappear.

I hope they work and my anxiety curbs to normal levels so I can function properly and feel better.


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity

i'm tired of living this way. to fight to survive, to get through the day. living with these thoughts everyday, not wanting to think them but not being able to help it. i push everyone around me away, when i need them close the most. feeling like i need so much but i'm so not worthy of any of it. im tired. exhausted. im just so tired. all i want to do is fight but idk if i have it in me anymore


----------



## Strategist

Why can't more Scottish guys wear kilts on a daily basis?

Whyyyyyyyyy :cry


----------



## RubixQ

Great. said:


> Why can't more Scottish guys wear kilts on a daily basis?
> 
> Whyyyyyyyyy :cry


Blame the weather and impracticality 

I hope it didn't look like I was interfering... :bash


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my appointment goes well.


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity

Kevin001 said:


> I hope my appointment goes well.


good luck


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

The world is too unpredictable for me to ever feel comfortable. And full of evil.


----------



## AussiePea

I'd forgotten how good baths are.


----------



## Dead poet society

If I just stopped existing would anyone care? I'm starting to think that they wouldn't. It would be so much easier


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need a job that's teamsters union. I'm tired of being used like a $2 wh0re.


----------



## Smallfry

I heard botox can stop migraines I might just get myself a shot to end this torture


----------



## Kevin001

So it looks like I will be going to an outpatient program/facility soon. My psychologist just referred me.......I'm so scared but I hope it helps.


----------



## Nido

I am thinking about the recent loss of a loved one.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Smallfry said:


> I heard botox can stop migraines I might just get myself a shot to end this torture


How often do you get them? I should look into that but I don't know if I would qualify, no doctor has ever recommended it for me.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Golden Wheat said:


> I'm wondering what's gone wrong with the "Answer With The Title of a Song" thread - I haven't been able to access any new posts to it for nearly 24 hours, including my own :mum
> Weird.


That's really bizarre. I see it too.


----------



## Strategist

RubixQ said:


> Blame the weather and impracticality


I suppose they were just hanging out under there lol. Not necessarily impractical...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol.. What am I going to do if that slightly horrific possibility comes true and I'm left to rot and suffer in pure anxiety hell for an hour and a half while having my dignity absolutely shattered at the unrelenting clutches of school once again? There is an hour and a half until I find out my fate for the following hour and a half.

All I can do is cross my fingers and hope that it does not come true. If it does come true, I have no idea what I'm going to do. No idea.

I'm scared.


----------



## Dissonance

Walking down memory lane gives me a sense of wonder.


----------



## Kevin001

Why isn't my uncle at work????


----------



## Owl-99

Back to the dentist


----------



## drNYster

Got an early day tomorrow. Lets get it!


----------



## Mur

That isn't nice at all....


----------



## RubixQ

Great. said:


> I suppose they were just hanging out under there lol. Not necessarily impractical...


----------



## Kevin001

No mom, I don't want to go see the day treatment facility....ugh.


----------



## IrishDoll

Wondering if the rain will stop or should I order my groceries for delivery....


----------



## probably offline

Damn. I wish I could put this pic in my sig.


----------



## Sacrieur

Sometimes I write out a long, detailed, and articulate reply before erasing and going, "Nah **** that."


----------



## Smallfry

Mrs Salvatore said:


> How often do you get them? I should look into that but I don't know if I would qualify, no doctor has ever recommended it for me.


I get migraines about 3-4 times a month and each time zaps the life out of me. I just heard it somewhere and then my father who I was speaking to yesterday asked his consultant about it and he said sure botox is great for migraine. Each treatment though would cost £150! This only lasts 2-3 months or so I'm told


----------



## BillDauterive

Birthday is in 2 weeks time. I guess I won't be making it into the "27 Club" after all. :blank


----------



## DarrellLicht

Wish me luck, about to attempt a step in a better direction regarding my transportation woes.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wish the abusive voice in my head would leave.


----------



## Surly Wurly

ShatteredGlass said:


> I wish the abusive voice in my head would leave.


At various points in my life, doing things which contradict that voice has felt like some kind of revolutionary act, or like I was really violating something. The sort of thing I mean is where I do something that I enjoy, just because I enjoy it, while the voice in my head is saying "You are scum, you don't deserve this, and if anyone in the world thought you were doing something nice for yourself they would think you were utterly repulsive for it."

When I do something nice for myself it almost feels like I am going mad.

Didn't mean to be self indulgent, I hope your abusive voice shuts the hell up.


----------



## Crisigv

Wow, thanks for saying "bye", and leaving me here all alone.


----------



## slyfox

I really need to avoid topics with any kind of debate. Just makes me anxious and rarely goes good


----------



## Kevin001

I'm feeling like it might be one of those nights where I don't sleep.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Talking with people here is not improving my social skills


----------



## StaceyLaine14

I'm sleepy. But need to study for my economics final. But don't want to. Just want to screw around on SAS tonight.


----------



## Wirt

huh

i was going to make peach snapps and orange juice (i hate the term fuzzy navel)

but after i put in the two alcohols i realized i was out of orange juice..so i picked the only juice i had, which was grape juice

surprisingly ****in good


----------



## drNYster

I really wanna get a cold air intake and lower my car.. but i will resist!


----------



## AussiePea

Scrutineering today, always fun to see what plethora of changes we have to make to the car.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Finally got a sh!t ton of rain.

California be like..


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Talking with people here is not improving my social skills


Yeah.. talking to people on SAS hasn't really affected my social skills either.


----------



## Kevin001

I so don't want to make that phone call, its better to do it sooner than later I guess......time to get it over with.


----------



## tea111red

damn. i randomly thought of someone i hadn't seen on here in a really long time and they showed up on here, like, the next day. this has happened quite a few times. kind of weird.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Oh forgot.....................


----------



## i suck at life

i'm a bad friend, and my stomach hurts


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

i suck at life said:


> i'm a bad friend, and my stomach hurts


Why?


----------



## i suck at life

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Why?


because i'm too lazy to keep in touch. i dont make any effort to communicate with them. one of my friends just got divorced and i know i should really call or at least message her or something, but i dont. i'm horrible at comforting people


----------



## TenYears

It's strange sometimes, getting to know someone, watching their true colors come out. People are not always who they appear to be.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

i suck at life said:


> because i'm too lazy to keep in touch. i dont make any effort to communicate with them. one of my friends just got divorced and i know i should really call or at least message her or something, but i dont. i'm horrible at comforting people


Well do it. Stop putting it off and send her a message.


----------



## tea111red

Golden Wheat said:


> That kind of thing often happens to me. A couple of days ago I was idly thinking of a song from 1981, trying to recall the proper title: turned on the radio and there it was, playing


Yeah, it's a very interesting and mysterious thing!


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel like I should be in the tub alone with a tub of ice cream. So much for feeling loved.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I wish it was easier to make friends on here


----------



## Just Lurking

Being in the Pacific time zone and looking at this site, with all the times here still set in Eastern... it's messing me up.

24 hours until I'm home. 

I. Want. Home.


----------



## pocketbird

:cry


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

pocketbird said:


> :cry


What's wrong?


----------



## rdrr

Mrs Salvatore said:


> What's wrong?


Leaky eyes, it seems.


----------



## tea111red

lol, some 90s actor got arrested for selling......kombucha. geez. w/ all these rules and regulations everyone will probably be arrested at some point.


----------



## rdrr

The more I think about it, the more I love chicken - a great, great meat.


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> The more I think about it, the more I love chicken - a great, great meat.


hehe, figured you were quoting something.


----------



## rdrr

tea111red said:


> hehe, figured you were quoting something.


Ha ha you got it! You da best!


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

There should be a meta forum here, as a subset of frustration maybe, for discussions and complaints about SAS and SAS trends.


----------



## Elad

never again will I buy the $5 frozen seafood specials at paknsave. I didn't read the label or know what "skate" was but apparently they look like baby stingrays and when you cut into them the bones look like an alien facehugger.

dry heaved with the first bite, all slimy with the taste of.. cod that has been left out in the sun? I'm not even sure anymore after rinsing my mouth with peroxide.

tl;dr


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> Ha ha you got it! You da best!


----------



## Kevin001

Calm down and relax......slow your breathing.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I wish bullying didn't exist.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i'm starting to feel slightly bad for constantly plaguing SAS with my constant negativity. well, not really terrible, but vaguely guilty, i suppose. a lot of my posts in this thread are just severely ballooned versions of "school is unbearable and i detest it".


----------



## drNYster

LETS GO BRO! Family is behind, up early for your ***, win this ****!


----------



## probably offline

I want to take dance lessons, but I'm poor and scared of dancing in groups. I feel like I have this... built up urge to dance which makes me feel stuffy in my throat and shoulders when I listen to music(and I'll start chair-dancing). Does anyone know what I mean? Sometimes I have to dance alone at home to release some of it.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> I want to take dance lessons, but I'm poor and scared of dancing in groups. I feel like I have this... built up urge to dance which makes me feel stuffy in my throat and shoulders when I listen to music(and I'll start chair-dancing). Does anyone know what I mean? Sometimes I have to dance alone at home to release some of it.


Yep, I get that, music when in the right mood makes my body feel like I need to get moving and dance. I think that's natural, probably how we came to invent dancing! You could try youtube videos to learn at first.


----------



## probably offline

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Yep, I get that, music when in the right mood makes my body feel like I need to get moving and dance. I think that's natural, probably how we came to invent dancing! You could try youtube videos to learn at first.


I used to dance when I was younger, so it's more like I want to do it again(because it makes me happy). But yeah, I could do that, too.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> I want to take dance lessons, but I'm poor and scared of dancing in groups. I feel like I have this... built up urge to dance which makes me feel stuffy in my throat and shoulders when I listen to music(and I'll start chair-dancing). Does anyone know what I mean? Sometimes I have to dance alone at home to release some of it.


I want to take dance lessons so bad, I want to learn a variety of styles, but right now it seems a little too daunting to go by myself and take lessons. I never really put myself in situations where I need to dance but I think it would be awesome to have the skills and confidence to be able to be in one of those situations and spontaneously be able to do it and have fun without looking like I'm having a seizure. I've been thinking of starting off easy and taking slow dance lessons, then continue taking it to the next level. I basically want to get to the point to where when my friends decide to go to a club I will actually agree to go and just enjoy letting off some energy, it just looks fun. And yeah I chair dance like no one's business. Just have to look around and make sure no one is home first, but then it's on.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> I used to dance when I was younger, so it's more like I want to do it again(because it makes me happy). But yeah, I could do that, too.


Oh that's cool, did you dance seriously like taking lessons and doing dance recitals like at school, extra-curricular? My school offered ballet and I really would have liked to take it but I knew I'd have to do dance recitals in front of all the parents so I never learned


----------



## probably offline

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Oh that's cool, did you dance seriously like taking lessons and doing dance recitals like at school, extra-curricular? My school offered ballet and I really would have liked to take it but I knew I'd have to do dance recitals in front of all the parents so I never learned


I took lessons in ballet and jazz(in my free time). I stopped because I wanted more time to hang with friends and stupid boys. I still regret it. I wanted to get back into it later, but my SA had become much worse by then. I would only do it if I got private lessons(which no normal person can afford). I made up for it by going to clubs every weekend to dance, until I started isolating myself.



crimeclub said:


> I want to take dance lessons so bad, I want to learn a variety of styles, but right now it seems a little too daunting to go by myself and take lessons. I never really put myself in situations where I need to dance but I think it would be awesome to have the skills and confidence to be able to be in one of those situations and spontaneously be able to do it and have fun without looking like I'm having a seizure. I've been thinking of starting off easy and taking slow dance lessons, then continue taking it to the next level. I basically want to get to the point to where when my friends decide to go to a club I will actually agree to go and just enjoy letting off some energy, it just looks fun. And yeah I chair dance like like no one's business. Just have to look around and make sure no one is home first, but then it's on.


Maybe you could start dancing some more first, in general. At home, or whatever. Just to become more comfortable. The first thing to overcome is the fear of looking stupid. Many people people look like mess while dancing, but it doesn't matter as long as they don't give a **** and have fun.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Paying bills, like an adult :lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo

For all you dancers in this thread:


----------



## crimeclub

^I think someone should post a "Video of you dancing RIGHT NOW." thread. It would get like 2 posts probably, but I remember Mr Bacon's dance video was pretty fun.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

It is really interesting how many gay and bisexual-leaning-towards-gay women I've met on here. Of the women I regularly talk to, I'd say 40% are interested in women in some way. I don't really know a single person in my real life who is a sexual minority. It's a shock.


----------



## KelsKels

I hope the amount of green tea I drink in a day counteracts all the weed I smoke and helps the memory centers in my brain from turning to mush. I mean.. I'm probably doomed, but I can hope.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Nostalgic songs and thinking about the good old times, nothing new really.


----------



## SilentLyric

_living well is the best revenge_...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Sonic Heroes is actually rather underrated.

When I played it as a child, I played the rather inferior PS2 version, which has a lackluster framerate, inferior graphics, questionable collision detection, and more glitches than the other versions. I played it and thought it was good, but not great.

This game is considered by many to be the beginning of the downfall of Sonic, and critically, yes it is. It holds a 72 on Metacritic for the GC version, which is considered the best version (although the PC version is basically the same technically); while SA 2, which is the previous game in the mainstream console series, holds an impressive 89 on Metacritic for the DC version.

So I played the PC version of Sonic Heroes and I was pleasantly surprised by it. The framerate was 60fps, those glitches that annoyed me in the PS2 version were minimal, the rail switching actually worked 99% of the time, and it was just an enjoyable experience. The level design is more akin to the Mega Drive games, which is to say it's more linear than SA 1's open ended design, but it is full of branching pathways and a variety of ways to go about completing each level.

The controls could be sloppy at times but they rarely lead me to my doom. They're tightened up by the smooth framerate. The music was pretty good, although some songs were rather awful, like Grand Metropolis. Hang Castle and Mystic Mansion, as well as Power Plant have standout themes.

I won't go on and write a full review about every aspect of the game, but you get my point. The worst things about Sonic Heroes are the atrocious, almost unplayable special stages, and Team Chaotix' gameplay. A lot of people don't seem to really like this game, but I think it's great, as long as you avoid the inferior version(s). Definitely right up there with the best of the 3D Sonic games (or Sonic games period), hanging with Sonic Generations and SA 1. Not that overrated SA 2 garbage though.


----------



## coeur_brise

Of course, Coeur, you always try harder to get something within reach when you know full well it is completely out of reach. *sends out a signal, hoping for a ping* Schmove.


----------



## blue2

Went to the cinema by myself for the first time this evening :clapa small triumph I guess


----------



## probably offline

@ShatteredGlass

Is your sig supposed to say "This signature is fancy. Like _me_" or This signature is fancy. _Like_ me"? Or both?

Either way, it's very fancy.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

probably offline said:


> @*ShatteredGlass*
> 
> Is your sig supposed to say "This signature is fancy. Like _me_" or This signature is fancy. _Like_ me"? Or both?
> 
> Either way, it's very fancy.


I've never thought of it in the way that's like "like me as a person because I have a fancy signature". It's more "this signature is fancy and therefore it matches me." Kind of sarcastic, though. I changed it because this post made me realize that it's probably kind of ridiculous and draws negative attention to me, which makes me anxious. I might get rid of it entirely.


----------



## probably offline

ShatteredGlass said:


> I've never thought of it in the way that's like "like me as a person because I have a fancy signature". It's more "this signature is fancy and therefore it matches me." Kind of sarcastic, though. I changed it because this post made me realize that it's probably kind of ridiculous and draws negative attention to me, which makes me anxious. I might get rid of it entirely.


Nooo! I liked it. Bring it back. Its ambiguity only made it better.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm glad today is almost done and I can sleep the night away. I still have two more days to be stuck at home though, with this long weekend. I guess I could force myself to go out, but where to go.


----------



## flamestwind

I just want to win the lottery.


----------



## EeekARat

ugh whatevs


----------



## catcharay

2 days complete without chocolate. And healththy.19 days til normality. Sorry I have been hell and behaved like someone that i would not be proud to be.


----------



## moloko

I hate chess. Nothing makes me feel so stupid like chess. It's like every time I play there's a huge red sign right in my face with horns and alarms saying "YOU'RE SO FREAKING DUMB!!".

but i still like it... : (


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I wish I could be content not working and living off my parents. Having a job is a daily humiliation. I hate how incompetent I am, how man embarrassing things I say to my boss and coworkers, how no one invites me to lunch. I hate it.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Amazing discovery that may help mac users! Lol

If you click and drag a picture in your browser and let go over your desktop, it will put the file right there. No need to go through "save image as" and pick a location and name. Just drag and drop.


----------



## coeur_brise

I want a Pisces shoulder to cry on. Yes, you Pisceans. You understand me... and everyone else. Well, some pisces.


----------



## blue2

coeur_brise said:


> and everyone else.


I've got a shell and I know how to use it on these occasions








..phew that was a close one :teeth


----------



## coeur_brise

blue2 said:


> I've got a shell and I know how to use it on these occasions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..phew that was a close one :teeth


Aw.. ty. You know, that shell is there to protect your soft, mushy innards. :teeth. but hey, a drunk irishman is a drunk irishman, you make me laugh. I do enjoy your humor around these boards. (srs) And now I have that Little Mermaid song "Kiss The Girl" stuck in my head..


----------



## blue2

^^ ...ohmegurd ohmegurd some serious shell time needed I'm only drunk sometimes though your making it sound worse than it is


----------



## coeur_brise

@blue2. Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize that. Well, here's some food to comfort your innards. God, I'm horrible.


----------



## blue2

coeur_brise said:


> @*blue2* . Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize that. Well, here's some food to comfort your innards. God, I'm horrible.


Yeah when I'm not drunk I'm hungover ( punchline ) honestly I'm melodramatic and self depreciating alot (eats cake and pie)


----------



## crimeclub

blue2 said:


> Yeah when I'm not drunk I'm hungover ( punchline ) honestly I'm melodramatic and self depreciating alot (eats cake and pie)


I think you and I would be good drinking buddies, wait scratch that, I think you and I would be good future alcoholics together.

Just kidding. But I am already 3 beers deep at 2:30pm, this next one goes out to you bud. lol (what else am I supposed to do on a sunday?)


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

PocketoAlice said:


> My mother seriously just tried to play matchmaker by getting me to go to a funeral of someone I don't know so I could meet her friend's boys. I'm very disappointed in her right now. lol


Ha ha ha! That is so ridiculous and sad.


----------



## River In The Mountain

My cousin just passed away and she was only 18. She took ecstasy that was cut with something dodgy and her heart couldn't handle it. She spent the night on life support but slipped away this afternoon. Life is just so cruel sometimes. I can't stop thinking about how devastated her Mum is right now. How do you console somebody who has been landed with that kind of heart wrenching pain?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

River In The Mountain said:


> My cousin just passed away and she was only 18. She took ecstasy that was cut with something dodgy and her heart couldn't handle it. She spent the night on life support but slipped away this afternoon. Life is just so cruel sometimes. I can't stop thinking about how devastated her Mum is right now. How do you console somebody who has been landed with that kind of heart wrenching pain?


Oh my God, I'm so sorry for your loss. You may not be able to console her, when terrible things happen, people often need to feel terrible for awhile. They can't just be comforted out of it, that's not how healing works. You can be there to listen and offer support, but do not be harsh on yourself for being unable to help, you really can not.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I keep penting up full of anger, which I've naturally taught myself to invert.. Dont know how to stop doing this I feel like I need to let it out and just crack up. I can't stand it.


----------



## crimeclub

PocketoAlice said:


> My mother seriously just tried to play matchmaker by getting me to go to a funeral of someone I don't know so I could meet her friend's boys. I'm very disappointed in her right now. lol


Haha this pretty much happened to me 2 weeks ago, my family has been harping on the fact that I'm getting older and not really putting much effort into dating, so my older brother invited me over to dinner and also nvited a girl my age that he works with, he told her that I'd be showing up but failed to mention to me that he'd have a girl over for me to meet, so I showed up, it was awkward, no connection whatsoever, and that was that. I guess I appreciate the intention, but surprise blind dates (with a family member present) is probably not going to amount to much. I'd have to assume meeting at a funeral isn't much better lol.


----------



## crimeclub

River In The Mountain said:


> My cousin just passed away and she was only 18. She took ecstasy that was cut with something dodgy and her heart couldn't handle it. She spent the night on life support but slipped away this afternoon. Life is just so cruel sometimes. I can't stop thinking about how devastated her Mum is right now. How do you console somebody who has been landed with that kind of heart wrenching pain?


Oh wow...sorry to hear that, were you close to her?


----------



## River In The Mountain

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Oh my God, I'm so sorry for your loss. You may not be able to console her, when terrible things happen, people often need to feel terrible for awhile. They can't just be comforted out of it, that's not how healing works. You can be there to listen and offer support, but do not be harsh on yourself for being unable to help, you really can not.


Thanks for your kind words  
What breaks my heart is the bond they had. She was such a funny, kind, sweet beautiful person and her Mum's whole world. Not only were they Mum and Daughter, but the best of friends and everybody could see that. You're right that things take time. I guess I just feel useless because everybody else seems to know what to say, while I, a pretty close family member, am just numb and can't find a single word to say.


----------



## River In The Mountain

crimeclub said:


> Oh wow...sorry to hear that, were you close to her?


Not as much these days no, and I really regret that now. I was super close to her Mum, she practically raised me when I was a kid. I was always invited out to see them and my stupid anxiety made me turn them down.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

@River In The Mountain

Sorry for your family's loss


----------



## Smallfry

That I've eaten myself silly tonight that I can't think


----------



## WillYouStopDave

There must be an empty spot right there.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope tomorrow goes well....:sigh


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

trekard37 said:


> Should I make a tumblr? I've come across a few that I liked and following them would be easier than bookmarking them. ehh... I'd probably never use it.


That's how I came to make a reddit account, it was just easier at a certain point to make one and subscribe to the subs I like than to just keep a long bookmark list.


----------



## Crisigv

I regret what I said.


----------



## AussiePea

Not for the 36 hour journey home...


----------



## kivi

I should be more careful. A few days ago I thought we have finished the biology subjects so didn't go to the lesson but it turns out we haven't finished yet. Today I went to school because I thought I had an exam but I have learned I don't have an exam.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my mom brings home some Zaxby's.


----------



## tea111red

What a load of crap.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I need a cat to hug. Or something.


----------



## catcharay

Successfully evaded chocolate on the third day. Winning..for the day.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> Here enjoy this freaky picture of Penny. This was my 5th attempt at trying to get a cute picture of her for you but she's retarded so I gave up. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you really should get a cat, they're fun. Though it will eventually be the only thing you talk about.


hahaha, it looks like her face is slowly turning into some kind of inter-dimensional portal. That's cool though.


----------



## TryingMara

This sucks. I'm kicking myself hard. And now I'm hurt too.


----------



## AllInYourHead

Persephone The Dread said:


> I need a cat to hug. Or something.


You should get a cat. I've had mine for only a couple of months, and doesn't regret it at all. Cats are good company, and good hugging companions (if that's a thing). But if you give them too much attention and don't give them their space they will get sick of you and run away, so don't overdo it. xD


----------



## Just Lurking

Persephone The Dread said:


> I need a cat to hug. Or something.


What about a 'somebody' to hug?


----------



## TabbyTab

I just want someone who's as into me as I am into them 

Wow that doesn't make sense but oh well


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just Lurking said:


> What about a 'somebody' to hug?


Somebody's would be good too, but scarier and more awkward  that's where cats come in.


----------



## HenDoggy

my arm numb


----------



## Mxx1

Doctor appointment in one hour.


----------



## Famous

POS computer locking up


----------



## kivi

I trust my ability to learn quickly.


----------



## moloko

: o I can see how many infractions I have with the new forum.

No more post count as well... How freaking awesome is that!?


----------



## tea111red

moloko said:


> : o I can see how many infractions I have with the new forum.


haha, yeah. that's interesting to see.


----------



## Just Lurking

grumble


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i dont like the new SAS format aaarhggg!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Hate the new format for SAS.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I can't handle this. This site is unusable now!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

JustThisGuy said:


> Hate the new format for SAS.


GO TO THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE select the drop down arrow . and pick . '' sas legacy'' it returns it to virtually the way it was before...

HEY . where the hell is my total post count ? everyones has dissapeared next to their avatar !?

i dotn care how many mentions or quotes i have had . i want me post count back!


----------



## Smallfry

I am soo tempted to post a blog now the button is begging to be clicked


----------



## probably offline

So... my profile customization looks weird with the dark theme, so I should change it. But.... if I do that it will probably look weird for most other people who're using the white theme or the original theme. What to do?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

OK. Operation get hair all the colours I want it to be V.2.



probably offline said:


> So... my profile customization looks weird with the dark theme, so I should change it. But.... if I do that it will probably look weird for most other people who're using the white theme or the original theme. What to do?


Yeah, I noticed that too. Bright purple font really doesn't work with the dark theme.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish I could just interview people at random. Sometimes on success, sometimes about relationships, yada yada. Like a super duper amateur reporter not even working for a news station. I'd interview my manager about his life story and how he got to be in a managerial position aka "How did you get to earn as much money as you do now?" kind of thing. These are the things I need to know. lol None of that nonegarian "what is your secret to a long life though." I'm sure it's just moderation and not getting a terminal illness.


----------



## coeur_brise

I want to become an amateur statistician too. "How long did you spend time in school for your job?" then.. "the average nurse has ___ years of schooling." I could look it up, but I'm too lazy to do that. There's that Mark Twain saying, "There's lies, damned lies, and statistics." I don't trust neither, so I'm gonna go vigilante research.


----------



## Surly Wurly

oh so they changed the format? i've only been using this place a few days, thought i was losing my mind


----------



## alienbird

I discovered that pizza cakes are a thing:









I wish I could make a Hawaiian one.


----------



## catcharay

Obsessed with getting face surgery


----------



## calichick

I saw the sexxxxxxxxxiest guy yesterday.

Oh my good lord.


----------



## TabbyTab

I love how you just stop talking to me and then act like it's fine five hours later


----------



## mattmc

If knowing someone else's pain helped... then at least I'd have that to give someone. I can tell the way they write, the things they say, we're suffering the same nightmare.


----------



## tea111red

Sacrifice. Delaying gratification.


----------



## cosmicslop

you're the best, bob.


----------



## Pike Queen

Why can't I just have a friend who understands me?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Everyone complaining about the banner telling you to do things with your account, I never saw it, guess I did everything without even trying. Come on lazy posters, go through the steps!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Everyone complaining about the banner telling you to do things with your account, I never saw it, guess I did everything without even trying. Come on lazy posters, go through the steps!


Okay, but I do not want to subscribe to any threads or topics or sections or wtf-ever it says! I did everything else, but I don't wanna do that, so I guess I'm lazy!! :b LOL!! You're funny.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Golden Wheat said:


> I don't think I have an arrow at the bottom of my page... I preferred the old layout.





Mrs Salvatore said:


> Everyone complaining about the banner telling you to do things with your account, I never saw it, guess I did everything without even trying. Come on lazy posters, go through the steps!





SamanthaStrange said:


> Okay, but I do not want to subscribe to any threads or topics or sections or wtf-ever it says! I did everything else, but I don't wanna do that, so I guess I'm lazy!! :b LOL!! You're funny.


I posted this in another thread, but it looks like I could quote it for here too 



Gothic Cupcakes said:


> If you guys are having trouble adjusting to the new style, you can do what I did to change it back (it's not EXACTLY the same, as the layout has changed things even here, but it's really easy to get back in to the old swing of things). To do this, click on "My Account" at the top of the page on the right, then on the left hand side is many clickable links for settings and all that. Then click "Settings and Options", then "Edit Options", scroll right down to the bottom and it will say Forum Skin and you can choose SAS Legacy. Then save settings. If you wish to, of course.


----------



## LolaViola

money


----------



## RelinquishedHell

People at work are avoiding me and not talking to me anymore like I have the cooties. Pretty much like every other place I've been. I guess it's alright though. It's a lot better than being made fun of, which is the alternative.


----------



## HenDoggy

That I should be doing something productive


----------



## TabbyTab

I wish I could help you as much as you help me


----------



## iCod

If this person really even likes me, or is just pretending to because they're a nice person and don't want to hurt my feelings.


----------



## ladyscuttle

I am probably the biggest douchebag I know.


----------



## mr hoang

I havent had these thoughts to this degree in a long time. Its worrisome. I dont know how to deal with it.


----------



## tea111red

stuff not being properly aligned, like it used to be, on here is annoying me.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

ladyscuttle said:


> I am probably the biggest douchebag I know.


Why?


----------



## TryingMara

Tomorrow is going to be worse than today. Absolutely dreading it, especially my first meeting. It was be humiliating, frustrating and my anxiety will be out of control all day.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

TryingMara said:


> Tomorrow is going to be worse than today. Absolutely dreading it, especially my first meeting. It was be humiliating, frustrating and my anxiety will be out of control all day.


Don't set yourself up to be nervous. That's tomorrow's problem, for now just watch some tv or workout and just relax.


----------



## cj66

silence = hurting

but not wanting that known


----------



## meepie

Repetition gets mundane.


----------



## coeur_brise

If Teddy Roosevelt could be a nerd and president, then I can be a nerd and president. But then I'd have to go to Harvard because every president has gone to Harvard. Nooooooo! What am I doing with my life. That's it. I'm going to clown college.


----------



## probably offline

@coeur_brise Clowns have more fun.


----------



## IrishDoll

I love my new sunglasses....


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

I don't want to go to school...


----------



## moloko

0 willpower.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

People make it too obvious when they come back here after being banned. It's always easy to know.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Persephone The Dread said:


> People make it too obvious when they come back here after being banned. It's always easy to know.


----------



## moloko

Persephone The Dread said:


> People make it too obvious when they come back here after being banned. It's always easy to know.


I never do. Pretty oblivious to all that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> What do you mean, like showcasing their return in a narcissistic way?


Nope they just make it obvious, write in the same way, sometimes have the same opinions. I can think of four people just off the top of my head.


----------



## mattmc

I'm the worst friend ever. But, in a way, it's not my fault. If anyone was in my situation they'd be just as awful as I am. The worst part is I don't know if I can change it.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

mattmc said:


> I'm the worst friend ever. But, in a way, it's not my fault. If anyone was in my situation they'd be just as awful as I am. The worst part is I don't know if I can change it.


What did you do?


----------



## mattmc

Mrs Salvatore said:


> What did you do?


The simple version if I've probably pushed a friend away by being insecure and doubting that they like me.

The thing is I've told them a lot and... they're really not much like me. They're more like a normal person. And normal people don't like me and they say things like I'm strange and something is wrong with me.


----------



## TabbyTab

Eatin these beans - I'm a burrito


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

PocketoAlice said:


> Omg the really cute cashier at the mart near my work struck up a conversation with me and I think we just mildly flirted with each other. I know I'm such a loser but this made me so happy. I had been having the crappiest day today. > . <


That's awesome, good job!


----------



## Flora20

I am really hungry right now..


----------



## loudpipes

That my husband is being greedy with the weed.


----------



## mattmc

Universe, if you decided to permanently stop waking me up, that'd be okay with me.


----------



## TenYears

If I did not have kids with her, trust me, I would never have spoken to my ex-wife again after we split up. Never, not one word. It was that bad.


Anyway we got into it the other night and I called her out on a few things. Stuff she did on her end to cause the break up. And she got real quiet. Which was weird. And she just hung up.


Now a couple days later, she's being reeeeally sweet, thanking me for everything I do with the kids.


So. She's either planning to kill me, or she's feeling guilty. I can't decide which. Could go either way.


----------



## calichick

TenYears said:


> If I did not have kids with her, trust me, I would never have spoken to my ex-wife again after we split up. Never, not one word. It was that bad.
> 
> Anyway we got into it the other night and I called her out on a few things. Stuff she did on her end to cause the break up. And she got real quiet. Which was weird. And she just hung up.
> 
> Now a couple days later, she's being reeeeally sweet, thanking me for everything I do with the kids.
> 
> So. She's either planning to kill me, or she's feeling guilty. I can't decide which. Could go either way.


She probably needs you to take the kids over Memorial Day.

Jus sayin :wink2:


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> She probably needs you to take the kids over Memorial Day.
> 
> Jus sayin :wink2:


Yeah, you're right.

She wants a long weekend alone with her new bf, and no kids.

What was I thinking, lmfao,

I hope he gives her an STD.


----------



## calichick

TenYears said:


> Yeah, you're right.
> 
> She wants a long weekend alone with her new bf, and no kids.
> 
> What was I thinking, lmfao,
> 
> I hope he gives her an STD.


Be nice.


----------



## truant

TenYears said:


> So. She's either planning to kill me, or she's feeling guilty. I can't decide which. Could go either way.


Maybe she's feeling guilty about planning to kill you?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Is there anyone on the planet who actually prefers to read numbers written out? This is getting tedious, why do numbers even have spellings?


----------



## probably offline

[there's no need to quote me, I'm just thinking out loud]

I wonder what things will be like when I start studying at a university next fall. It'll be like entering a new world for me. Will it be too difficult? Will it be interesting? Maybe I'll even get to know some people and have some kind of social life again. I find that hard to imagine in my current situation but... it definitely could happen.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> [there's no need to quote me, I'm just thinking out loud]
> 
> I wonder what things will be like when I start studying at a university next fall. It'll be like entering a new world for me. Will it be too difficult? Will it be interesting? Maybe I'll even get to know some people and have some kind of social life again. I find that hard to imagine in my current situation but... it definitely could happen.


*disregarding your first sentence* 
When you say next fall do you mean the last semester of 2016? Also what do you plan on going into, photography? Or do you think you'll just work on your generals at first.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

@probably offline that's so exciting. Did you ever go before and just stop or is this the first time you're ever going to university?


----------



## probably offline

crimeclub said:


> *disregarding your first sentence*
> When you say next fall do you mean the last semester of 2016? Also what do you plan on going into, photography? Or do you think you'll just work on your generals at first.


:blank

No. I'm talking about fall 2015. Generals? I've applied for the bachelor program in linguistics.

@Mrs Salvatore It's my first time.

Ps. Why are people replying when I said not to, though? lol


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> :blank
> 
> No. I'm talking about fall 2015. *Generals*? I've applied for the bachelor program in linguistics.


do your schools have them? In America we take about 50%of our classes as general education, that everyone takes. Some math, social science, a language, a humanities, etc.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> :blank


Whoops, I thought you were just saying 'this is rhetorical' rather than 'I prefer you don't quote me' Anyway, congrats, I think that's awesome.


----------



## blue2

Whats going on ..? I don't do fresh and modern I want to ramble on from a dank dark dungeon or pit of despair and whats with the smileys :kiss: :nerd:


----------



## probably offline

@Mrs Salvatore No, it doesn't work that way here. 
@crimeclub Oh. My bad. And thanks. I'm not _100%_ sure that I'll get in yet, though.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Being unfriended on here without explanation is pretty shocking. I've only had two people unfriend me in my entire time on here, one I know why and I really don't give a ****. The other one just unfriended me, after never talking to me, never saying anything negative to me, just unfriend. I still don't know why and it bothers me a bit.


----------



## Estillum

I use my 3ds for nes and gameboy emulation more than all the games I've bought for it combined. I'm just waiting for them to make a handheld that can handle snes and 64 emulation so I can finally just hand over my bank account.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Being unfriended on here without explanation is pretty shocking. I've only had two people unfriend me in my entire time on here, one I know why and I really don't give a ****. The other one just unfriended me, after never talking to me, never saying anything negative to me, just unfriend. I still don't know why and it bothers me a bit.


Maybe they are quitting the site? A couple of people unfriended me because they stop coming here.


----------



## i suck at life

i ate too many enchiladas, and i should not be eating these sour punch straws


----------



## ShatteredGlass

the school _year _finishes soon for students in the US. here in australia, the only thing that's ending is the_ first half of the year_. then it's back to school in a 2 short week long break. exams in about 2.5 weeks, then like 2 weeks or so of second semester studies before the break, and then school starts again.

hahahaha school makes me want to cry


----------



## Perkins

It's nearly 4 AM and I can't sleep so I'm just up googling whale penises.


----------



## coeur_brise

I find Adam Levine's voice to be comforting, no matter the song. Well most. And I love singing along to Taylor Swift. A little too much. I got a blank space baby, but no names to write.


----------



## mr hoang

**** my life


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

coeur_brise said:


> I got a blank space baby, but no names to write.


:lol


----------



## TryingMara

I want to go to the movies. There are a lot of films I want to see. I wish certain ones were out already.


----------



## Just Lurking

Typing something into Google and having several of the Page-1 results coming up for books.google.ca... I've noticed this happening with some frequency. Hmm, are we being ethical, Google?


----------



## coeur_brise

Mrs Salvatore said:


> :lol


This is what inspired my Taylor Swift fascination: 



even though a lot of songs do not start out with any hook at all, not just this song 
:wink2: JUST TAKE ME OUT!! Lol. No, don't do that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

You cross the schoolyard with your head held down
And walk the streets under the breaking cloud
With a hundred futures cascading out
It's complicated

You think of love as just a memory
A fog that smothers you, it's hard to breathe
But when you're on your own, that's when you're free
You're three years older, and you'll always be now

I can feel you more than you really know
I will love you more than I'll ever show

There was a time when someone seemed to care
A tourist in your bed, you left him there
You found a simple life with no one to share
It's not complicated

You make a list of all your big regrets
You share with people that you never met
You slowly move towards the medicine chest
You're three years older, and you'll always be now

I can feel you more than you really know
I will love you more than I'll ever show
You only have to say, and the world will slip away
From you

Shame on you for getting older every day
This place is not for you, so why do you still stay?
You stand in with the other ****ers in the rain
Life is not some sinecure for you to claim
You'll have to pay

I can feel you more than you really know
I will love you more than I'll ever show
You only have to say, and the world will slip away
From you


----------



## TabbyTab

I'm tired of being miss couneslor all the time


----------



## Crisigv

I keep pushing people away, even though I want them to stay. I am losing my mind.


----------



## Sparkle0

My head really hurts ((


----------



## UnderdogWins

Do I want to make a couple pointless threads?:yawn


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i feel like i've started reaching phantom status on sas, lol.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Melodic said:


> I understand how easy it is to take it personally. I've been randomly unfriended by a few people on facebook that I used to be friends with, and I only realised after I accidentally clicked on their pages one day. I mean, we weren't in touch by the time they deleted me, but it was still weird because we used to be friends and I didn't understand *why they would specifically go out of their way to delete me?* I actually think it might be a glitch as it happened with someone else I actually do talk to, and after I re-added them after attending their birthday party (wanted to see the photos!), they said to me "why on earth weren't we fb friends?!" After this long winded post, I think you should not take it to heart. It happens often and I think you're cool from the little contact we've had. I'll be your friend.


Exactly. From my point of view, I wouldn't unfriend someone unless I specifically didn't like them and wanted to cut off all contact with them. Simply not keeping in touch with someone isn't reason to delete them, I wouldn't go through my list cleaning out people like that. So I guess I put that same assumption on them: there must be something that I did that made them hate me, because they put in the effort to find and delete my name, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## TryingMara

Should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## TryingMara

crimeclub said:


> Depends.


On?


----------



## TryingMara

crimeclub said:


> If it's off-brand toilet paper or name-brand. You NEVER want to skimp on that one-ply BS, even if money is tight, always go with 2-ply name-brand.


:lol Problem solved.


----------



## Melodic

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Exactly. From my point of view, I wouldn't unfriend someone unless I specifically didn't like them and wanted to cut off all contact with them. Simply not keeping in touch with someone isn't reason to delete them, I wouldn't go through my list cleaning out people like that. So I guess I put that same assumption on them: there must be something that I did that made them hate me, because they put in the effort to find and delete my name, but I don't know what it is.


I don't think you should take it personally especially if you don't even know what you did to them. There's no reason to blame yourself. To be honest, if you barely talked to them anyway, the assumptions I would make in that situation are that they are obsessive compulsive, have too much time on their hands, or are trying to make some weirdly defiant point. It's of course different if you're actually close friends, because then I would feel concerned I did something wrong and try to work on it. I wouldn't worry too much about these people.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Oh ****, I think I'm falling for a stripper hahahahahaha... I swore I'd never do that. **** it.


----------



## Estillum

There was a new guy at work today. We seemed to really hit it off but then I think I said something stupid and we didn't really talk for the rest of the day. Why do I have to be so ****ing inept.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

life is nothing but embarrassment lol


----------



## TryingMara

This past week has sucked. Maybe it's worse because I don't have anythng to look forward to. I've started obsessing again over my looks, especially my face and how I need surgery to look normal. Not in a good headspace lately.


----------



## tea111red

It's impossible.


----------



## Estillum

Sites that rely on referrals to access content really should have some defense against just visiting the referral link with a myriad of different proxies. As it stands I feel like they made it to easy for me.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

PocketoAlice said:


> Trying really hard to get over my phobia of cameras, no matter how many panic attacks in I am. I might try to be brave and post a picture here later even if I take it down again. I really need to get over this one way or another, I can't keep letting this phobia grow. It's already gotten bad enough that I'm avoiding my few rl friends like the plague and getting panic attacks when I think of my summer trip because of this.


Was your previous avatar a picture of you? The woman upside down.


----------



## Kanova

Am I in love? No, I can't be. It's only been a short while and I don't know everything about her. Yet I've never even known of a girl like her before. She is practically everything I wanted. There is supposed to be a half for everyone, was mine way down at the border? ****, Everybody Loves Raymond is hilarious.


----------



## crimeclub

My '5,000th post' thread got deleted...  Thanks to all the guys that contributed, it was one hell of a party while it lasted.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Estillum said:


> Sites that rely on referrals to access content really should have some defense against just visiting the referral link with a myriad of different proxies. As it stands I feel like they made it to easy for me.


Don't tell them about it whatever you do, they will blame it on you. My new motto is "**** it". Let them burn.


----------



## crimeclub

5,000th post: 

boobs.


----------



## crimeclub

I dislike that youtube takes away the ability to reply to comments that are over a year old. When I see a comment from 2007 where someone says "Norah Jones sucks!" I want to be able to tell them "No...you suck!". I don't care if the guy is now probably married, has a couple kids and probably hasn't been on youtube in years due to a busy fulfilling life. Norah Jones doesn't suck!


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Pondering the implications of my private network being more secure than Estonia's online voting system. Especially when Russia wants to take them over again and has the worlds most infamous gov funded organized crime hackers. This world is ****ed. Hope it's a good show.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I think it's hilarious how trolls who supposedly hate me are so desperate for my attention. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ but I guess that's part of trolling :lol


----------



## tea111red

yerba mate.

needing jumper cables for my brain.

stress.

laziness.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's depressing hearing guys online go on about how they don't like older women. Sometimes they're really rude about it too, not just admitting to an evolutionary preference but genuinely being dickheads about it. And then I feel like, if I'm as attractive as I ever can be right now this is terrible. Very few men find me attractive enough to want to date me. I shouldn't be dating now anyway really, and if I'm ever in a better position to date it'll probably be too late. I don't think I'll age well, and I already don't look great. This is just reality for me. Women who are very attractive when they're younger and/or who maintain a youthful appearance can keep dating longer, there's plenty of famous examples like that too, but for me... Oh well. At least I'll always have escapism.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's depressing hearing guys online go on about how they don't like older women. Sometimes they're really rude about it too, not just admitting to an evolutionary preference but genuinely being dickheads about it. And then I feel like, if I'm as attractive as I ever can be right now this is terrible. Very few men find me attractive enough to want to date me. I shouldn't be dating now anyway really, and if I'm ever in a better position to date it'll probably be too late. I don't think I'll age well, and I already don't look great. This is just reality for me. Women who are very attractive when they're younger and/or who maintain a youthful appearance can keep dating longer, there's plenty of famous examples like that too, but for me... Oh well. At least I'll always have escapism.


I actually find this very interesting because I feel the same as you. I used to think I looked pretty decent (not great, but at the "I look good :smile2:" stage, and I used to have a lot more high days than I do these days. I feel as though I'm starting to lose my hair, although my hair has kinda been the same for years, and some wrinkles seem to be appearing too, but then I wonder "how long have they ACTUALLY been there?" not to mention the fact that I already feel old, but "hanging on" to my teenage years, if you will. I don't even feel one day older than 17 really, besides my apparant rapid aging(?). It wouldn't be so bad getting old if I felt like I didn't look hideous sometimes. It's funny because some days I'm like "what on Earth was I worried about? I look fine", but that's not often enough. Sorry it probably sounds as though I've turned this around to me, but I'm just trying to give you something to relate to, as it felt similar to my situation in a way. Unfortunately, it seems as though a lot of people only want really good looking people in their life, but let's not completely give up hope. It's the only thing worth holding on to sometimes and that hope can turn in to a reality. :smile2:


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's depressing hearing guys online go on about how they don't like older women. Sometimes they're really rude about it too, not just admitting to an evolutionary preference but genuinely being dickheads about it. And then I feel like, if I'm as attractive as I ever can be right now this is terrible. Very few men find me attractive enough to want to date me. I shouldn't be dating now anyway really, and if I'm ever in a better position to date it'll probably be too late. I don't think I'll age well, and I already don't look great. This is just reality for me. Women who are very attractive when they're younger and/or who maintain a youthful appearance can keep dating longer, there's plenty of famous examples like that too, but for me... Oh well. At least I'll always have escapism.


There are many guys who like older women. That whole milf thing.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Mrs Salvatore said:


> I think it's hilarious how trolls who supposedly hate me are so desperate for my attention. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ but I guess that's part of trolling


Who hates you? And why? You seem like a genuinely nice person on here.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I actually find this very interesting because I feel the same as you. I used to think I looked pretty decent (not great, but at the "I look good :smile2:" stage, and I used to have a lot more high days than I do these days. I feel as though I'm starting to lose my hair, although my hair has kinda been the same for years, and some wrinkles seem to be appearing too, but then I wonder "how long have they ACTUALLY been there?" not to mention the fact that I already feel old, but "hanging on" to my teenage years, if you will. I don't even feel one day older than 17 really, besides my apparant rapid aging(?). It wouldn't be so bad getting old if I felt like I didn't look hideous sometimes. It's funny because some days I'm like "what on Earth was I worried about? I look fine", but that's not often enough. Sorry it probably sounds as though I've turned this around to me, but I'm just trying to give you something to relate to, as it felt similar to my situation in a way. Unfortunately, it seems as though a lot of people only want really good looking people in their life, but let's not completely give up hope. It's the only thing worth holding on to sometimes and that hope can turn in to a reality. :smile2:


I have hope that I'll find something that really drives me and that I can be passionate about, not hope that I'll be in a mutually loving relationship really.

I feel I have more chance of eventually finding something I can be really driven and passionate about, though even that feels a little unrealistic sometimes with all my issues. Perhaps it's just the illusion since it seems more in my control than attracting other people but at the same time... It seems my brain chemistry is against me. People who are naturally very self motivated and driven don't know how good they have it. They have something they can always enjoy/rely on no matter what.



Out of the Ashes said:


> There are many guys who like older women. That whole milf thing.


I think my 'have always been very attractive' and 'manage to retain youthfulness' parts covered that.


----------



## axisfawn

thinking about my fitness goals...too afraid to share them with anyone at work or even my mom though, lol
thinking about going to a new gym in a couple months and worrying over too many mirrors and personal trainers :c
thinking about thank god for calisthenics and late night runs and how much I love privacy while working out


----------



## Out of the Ashes

^Now I'm thinking about how I need to lift today still, glad I have a basement with weights in private.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have hope that I'll find something that really drives me and that I can be passionate about, not hope that I'll be in a mutually loving relationship really.
> 
> I feel I have more chance of eventually finding something I can be really driven and passionate about, though even that feels a little unrealistic sometimes with all my issues. Perhaps it's just the illusion since it seems more in my control than attracting other people but at the same time... It seems my brain chemistry is against me. People who are naturally very self motivated and driven don't know how good they have it. They have something they can always enjoy/rely on no matter what.


Yeah, for me it changes by day. I mean, I want a few things out of life, but I focus too much on one thing at a time rather than a few things. Basically, stuck in a rut.

I feel that if you really want something, it can take time, but you will get it eventually. And if not, you will find something else that makes you happy as well. It's funny because earlier I thought to myself "I can't be stuck like this forever, it's impossible. Then I thought "wait...", so it's like struggling with yourself. When you're feeling down a lot, it can be hard to do anything nevermind work towards what you really want. I totally agree with you, it's an hard task trying to be positive, so the people who are like that naturally baffles us.


----------



## Sparkle0

Shut the door baby, don't say a word!


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I think I'm addicted to danger/adrenaline because of my ptsd.


----------



## Strategist

Since when is chat back??? And why wasn't I personally notified? lol. I frickin missed chat. omg chat. CHAT!!!!!11!!!!!!1!!!!


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Great. said:


> Since when is chat back??? And why wasn't I personally notified? lol. I frickin missed chat. omg chat. CHAT!!!!!11!!!!!!1!!!!


I can't understand how anyone with sa would enjoy group chat rooms. It's like everyone talking at once in an crowded elevator.


----------



## rdrr

Great. said:


> Since when is chat back??? And why wasn't I personally notified? lol. I frickin missed chat. omg chat. CHAT!!!!!11!!!!!!1!!!!


I dont see a chat....


----------



## Strategist

Out of the Ashes said:


> I can't understand how anyone with sa would enjoy group chat rooms. It's like everyone talking at once in an crowded elevator.


a very anonymous crowded elevator.



rdrr said:


> I dont see a chat....


If you go to the home page and hover over community, it's in there.


----------



## AussiePea

Out of the Ashes said:


> I can't understand how anyone with sa would enjoy group chat rooms. It's like everyone talking at once in an crowded elevator.


Except you don't have to look them in the eye when they fart.


----------



## Cmasch

Missed a great opportunity


----------



## TryingMara

I feel broken. I'm ashamed of myself and feel like a disappointment. I'm not looking forward to the rest of my life. The increased loneliness, struggling to support myself, and knowing what I'll never have....it's really getting to me.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

AussiePea said:


> Out of the Ashes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand how anyone with sa would enjoy group chat rooms. It's like everyone talking at once in an crowded elevator.
> 
> 
> 
> Except you don't have to look them in the eye when they fart.
Click to expand...

Ok, you sold me. But seriously, how is it anonymous? It probably even gives away your IP address to other users.


----------



## AussiePea

Out of the Ashes said:


> Ok, you sold me. But seriously, how is it anonymous? It probably even gives away your IP address to other users.


Well it's just users on here chatting under their username.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

AussiePea said:


> Out of the Ashes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you sold me. But seriously, how is it anonymous? It probably even gives away your IP address to other users.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's just users on here chatting under their username.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm just being a downer tonight. Too sober I guess.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

How NOT to start a business in today's search engine indexed world:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1068493.msg11451861#msg11451861


----------



## whocares187

Burning earth


----------



## Ladysoul

Astrology is it real or bs.
I think im just subconsciously referring my mind to something that doesn't give me substantial evidence on an outcome. 
Which is sad but at least i realize that. :doh


----------



## TabbyTab

Gosh you're so amazing. You make me so happy ;n;


----------



## Aristocrat

hating myself, wanting to catch the bus


----------



## RubixQ

There's a group of older people in the library and it sounds like they are getting interviewed or something :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75

Allergies and how my eyes keep watering.


----------



## rdrr

I wonder who left that empty Mcafe coffee cup under my passenger seat, and for how long?


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> I wonder who left that empty Mcafe coffee cup under my passenger seat, and for how long?


damn.....how rude.

-----
carrying boxes up and down stairs really boosted my energy. i should start doing weights again..


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Those little pictures psychologists use to figure out what you're feeling, because they look different depending on how you see them. I love those.


----------



## Just Lurking

Those feelings when someone bumps an ancient thread with some of your old posts...










And when it gets bumped again...










........ and again and again and again and again........


----------



## Out of the Ashes

"He who fights with monsters might take care lest he thereby become a monster."


----------



## ShatteredGlass

wow, i didn't realize just how negative i used to be around here. i'll try and be more positive and less "school sucks" from now on.


----------



## TryingMara

Thank you. It's something so small and mundane to you, but it means a lot to me and it helps me feel more comfortable. Did you leave the room for the same reason? Again, thank you.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It's hard to stay enthusiastic when you're in pain every day.


----------



## Surly Wurly

I want live - I want to be light. I want to be SO light - like a dandelion seed. And if anyone thinks that sounds silly...well I can just tell them to blow me ;B

Who would we be if there was noone to see? Do I come from me or are we just trying to be consistent with an impression we made on people earlier?

It's that time of year...I'm heading off to bed and the birds are already tweeting. Wish I had someone to rest my head on. Snuggling makes me feel like I exist.

I swear I can feel the sun already, with my third eye.

Good night, obscurity


----------



## crimeclub

Is there anything cuter than when a cat falls asleep on her back and her legs and arms are spread out? I want so bad to rub her belly but I also don't want to wake her up. This is a dilemma and I don't know what to do.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Just Lurking said:


> Those feelings when someone bumps an ancient thread with some of your old posts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when it gets bumped again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ and again and again and again and again........


Really old threads aren't automatically locked here, unlike some other forums. 
I'm thinking I really need a new bedside lamp. The shade is filthy and I think it's got a loose wire somewhere. Been meaning to get one for ages.


----------



## Just Lurking

CharlotteTortoise said:


> Really old threads aren't automatically locked here, unlike some other forums.


Yes, I get a rather unwelcome reminder of that every now and then :b

Still, I don't think I'd favour auto-locking. 
That would be a blanket action for something that's not always an issue.


----------



## Queen of Spades

I'm think I can survive without needing love from a guy who hardly cares anymore.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Queen of Spades said:


> I'm think I can survive without needing love from a guy who hardly cares anymore.


Yes you can! Are you about to break up, or did you already?


----------



## Queen of Spades

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Yes you can! Are you about to break up, or did you already?


We broke up last year because he left me for another girl. He started talking to me again earlier this year and confessed he still loves me. But he still talks to her secretly and loves her still too. I need a man who loves me and one who does not make me feel like I have to compete for his love. So I've decided to tell him he can forget me and keep her.


----------



## Wirt

I'm in a very idgaf mood that's very nice for a change. I need to make this permanent


----------



## tea111red

probably just in denial.


----------



## Kevin001

Not having computer access for 8 days suck.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Might have to get surgery on my eyelid but he said it would be preferable not to due to possible scarring and infection (which is what I thought) so he wants me to try using hot compresses more riguolously for a couple of months first and then hopefully this will help. First doctor thought it was a meibomian cyst which is what I thought but after shuffling through a few more ideas (they started discussing it,) they started on some other kind of cyst.

Then walking back from swimming pool later there was an over turned car in the middle of the road and over 20 people standing around. Tons of emergency viehcles came at that time too two ambulences, two fire engines (saw one leaving must have realised it was overkill) I couldn't see anyone in the car as I passed so hopefully they were alright but didn't see any injured people around either..


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

PocketoAlice said:


> I wonder if I should start a garden in my parent's yard soon. I'm so tired of sitting inside and I'm sure they'd appreciate the extra work. ^-^


What would you like to grow?


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Not having computer access for 8 days suck.


sounds good to me. i'm looking for an easier way to get off of the internet, lol.


----------



## NoraStar

I wish i was as pretty as my friend . She acts so nice but i know she is a ***** .


----------



## UnderdogWins

Persephone The Dread said:


> Might have to get surgery on my eyelid but he said it would be preferable not to due to possible scarring and infection (which is what I thought) so he wants me to try using hot compresses more riguolously for a couple of months first and then hopefully this will help. First doctor thought it was a meibomian cyst which is what I thought but after shuffling through a few more ideas (they started discussing it,) they started on some other kind of cyst.


 Sorry to hear about that. I remember a friend having a cyst on their eyelid and they used hot compresses which eventually made it go away. Good luck.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

UnderdogWins said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I remember a friend having a cyst on their eyelid and they used hot compresses which eventually made it go away. Good luck.


Thanks


----------



## UnderdogWins

Just Lurking said:


> Those feelings when someone bumps an ancient thread with some of your old posts...


 You're a popular guy, not too surprising. A man of the people.
*Does Avril Lavigne still make music?

I'm thinking about resurrecting an old thread. Why should I create a new thread when someone already posted my topic? :laugh:


----------



## TryingMara

That came out wrong. :sigh


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

I want to sleep, but managing to drift away into dreamland is such a hassle.


----------



## tea111red

well, my computer is making more weird noises. maybe it'll die soon. good, lol.


----------



## Just Lurking

UnderdogWins said:


> *Does Avril Lavigne still make music?


Yeah, she released a single about a month ago.

She is just coming off a lengthy illness (Lyme disease) that kept her housebound for several months. She's since mentioned wanting to do another album.


----------



## TabbyTab

Rlly wish my self worth would improve


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Do people who are perma banned now become 'guests?'

Edit: Nope apparently that's not it, something odd is going on.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

WTF is going on right now? Everything seemed fine and then they started messing around with the site settings again.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Did anyone notice the site says powered by vbadvanced now instead of powered by vbulletin?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lol, everytime there's an interview that goes a bit iffy, it seems to be this guy who's interviewing. Another example:






Richard Ayoade sums up their annoyance best I think:


----------



## mattmc

I had a dream where Elena, Stefan, and Damon were going to have a threesome or at least a cuddle buddy session. But I woke up too quickly. Also it was rudely interrupted.

Why do good dreams end too soon and/or get ruined?


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol, everytime there's an interview that goes a bit iffy, it seems to be this guy who's interviewing. Another example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Ayoade sums up their annoyance best I think:


I remember seeing these, the guy is a grade-A d***. Thank God he invited that British dude who was quick and witty enough to ****ing own that interview, that was so satisfying. "Don't thank me, I did nothing for you." Haha dude's a genius.


----------



## crimeclub

^Lol the more you watch Richard being interviewed here the more you really appreciate his comedic talent, I've seen IT and wasn't into it but man I've greatly underestimated his comedic talent apparently, sharp as a whip.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

^^I like Krishnan, but as RA pointed out - the whole set up of the interview just makes for uncomfortable situations.

The celebs are there to sell books/movie tickets, but the BBC has rules against advertisements, so to get around those they choose to make it into an interview about "social issues", "the celeb's life" etc... The celebs don't want to go along with it because it makes them look pretentious, or because they just don't feel like answering random questions about the "experiences of Norwegian/African Britons" when they're trying to sell a comedy book.

I don't think it would be too cynical to suggest that the BBC knows full well what the outcome of this interview style will be, and are deliberately going for that kind of "car crash" tele. It certainly looks that way, judging by how vigorously they promote those clips of "walkouts" and "meltdowns".


----------



## UnderdogWins

I’m thinking about taking a break from SAS for awhile. I should go for a walk/jog around the neighborhood instead. I’ve got to enjoy the summer while it’s here!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^^I like Krishnan, but as RA pointed out - the whole set up of the interview just makes for uncomfortable situations.
> 
> The celebs are there to sell books/movie tickets, but the BBC has rules against advertisements, so to get around those they choose to make it into an interview about "social issues", "the celeb's life" etc... The celebs don't want to go along with it because it makes them look pretentious, or because they just don't feel like answering random questions about the "experiences of Norwegian/African Britons" when they're trying to sell a comedy book.
> 
> I don't think it would be too cynical to suggest that the BBC knows full well what the outcome of this interview style will be, and are deliberately going for that kind of "car crash" tele. It certainly looks that way, judging by how vigorously they promote those clips of "walkouts" and "meltdowns".


Just to say, channel 4 has nothing to do with the BBC as far as I know. But you're right they're hoping to milk it for views. I guess at least until people refuse to be interviewed in that style anyway.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Persephone The Dread said:


> Just to say, channel 4 has nothing to do with the BBC as far as I know. But you're right they're hoping to milk it for views. I guess at least until people refuse to be interviewed in that style anyway.


Whoops! my bad. I guess it's just that news program which has a thing about not being to blatant with advertising then?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TicklemeRingo said:


> Whoops! my bad. I guess it's just that news program which has a thing about not being to blatant with advertising then?


In the interview he did with Richard Ayoade he mentioned I think 'broadcasting regulations' at one point, but I'm not sure if that was channel specific, program specific, or UK specific really or what that was in reference to, but he's mentioned that they 'don't do promotional interviews on channel 4 news.'

I feel like they should be more upfront about that with the people they interview since it seems a few people have been confused about their format, and let people know if they intend to ask personal questions like that before the interview.



crimeclub said:


> ^Lol the more you watch Richard being interviewed here the more you really appreciate his comedic talent, I've seen IT and wasn't into it but man I've greatly underestimated his comedic talent apparently, sharp as a whip.


lol yeah he's great. I like the IT crowd too though, it was one of the few British sitcoms I actually enjoyed watching.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Persephone The Dread said:


> In the interview he did with Richard Ayoade he mentioned I think 'broadcasting regulations' at one point, but I'm not sure if that was channel specific, program specific, or UK specific really or what that was in reference to, but he's mentioned that they 'don't do promotional interviews on channel 4 news.'
> 
> I feel like they should be more upfront about that with the people they interview since it seems a few people have been confused about their format, and let people know if they intend to ask personal questions like that before the interview.


Oh right, I see. I would assume they're probably delighted when something dramatic like a guest walking out happens. Then the clip can make it's way around social media etc...


----------



## TenYears

I knew I shouldn't have chased that rabbit down that hole


----------



## TabbyTab

I wish I could have stable moods for once


----------



## ShatteredGlass

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> My parents are acting so seedy right now. They both came up at different times today and asked if I could transfer money into their own separate accounts but they were both like don't tell your mum/dad and so now I'm all like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not even moody about it like I usually would be cause I feel so ****ing powerful right now. Money makes me feel so powerful. I have the power.
> 
> Oh my god, the days when I thought this was cool:


the gummy bear song shall remain super tr3ndy 'til the end of time.

dat butt wiggle tho. 11/10


----------



## Mlochail

This forum is incredibly dull and boring.


----------



## cosmicslop

i don't know what's the more painful truth for me: everyone i love will day one day or that i will always have constant bouts of nausea.


----------



## amy26kesta

I want to die ASAP. I am tired of this disappointing life.


----------



## probably offline

Just happend in the elevator on my way home:

Person: "Oh hi! Did you just move in?"
Me: "No. I've lived here since 2011"

It's not the first time.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> Just happend in the elevator on my way home:
> 
> Person: "Oh hi! Did you just move in?"
> Me: "No. I've lived here since 2011"
> 
> It's not the first time.


Ha ha ha. Sorry that happened, I'm sure it was embarrassing at the time, but it's pretty funny. I'm sure plenty of residents here don't know me either but no one talks in elevators here.


----------



## TheClown7

I'm thinking how to survive another day without feeling trashy and useless.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

TheClown7 said:


> I'm thinking how to survive another day without feeling trashy and useless.


What's making you feel that way?


----------



## probably offline

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Ha ha ha. Sorry that happened, I'm sure it was embarrassing at the time, but it's pretty funny. I'm sure plenty of residents here don't know me either but no one talks in elevators here.


I wasn't embarrassed. It's just hilarious. They don't see me much because I don't don't go out much. I can't blame them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lots of interesting users that have joined the site in the last month. Well, a few more than usual at any rate. Should be entertaining.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> I wasn't embarrassed. It's just hilarious. They don't see me much because I don't don't go out much. I can't blame them.


Oh well that's good. I would have been embarrassed even if there's really no reason to be. They'll be seeing you leave a lot more often when school starts.


----------



## probably offline

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Oh well that's good. I would have been embarrassed even if there's really no reason to be. They'll be seeing you leave a lot more often when school starts.


Yeah. Oh... also, I usually take the stairs. That's another reason to why they rarely see me, actually ö_ö


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lots of interesting users that have joined the site in the last month. Well, a few more than usual at any rate. Should be entertaining.


Let's hope so. Sooooo many good users stopped showing up this year (and most were users that have been here for years) and it's made the place significantly less entertaining.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Easyxtc

Hello, so today I saw this really cute girl, and I asked my friend's girlfriend what's her name. So she calls out the girl and I ran away cause I'm too shy... What can I do?


----------



## tea111red

you'll have to answer to someone eventually.


----------



## Smallfry

ookayy i think I may have accidentally followed a gay guy on pinterest


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

tea111red said:


> you'll have to answer to someone eventually.


Oh sounds like someone really wronged you. What happened?


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91

im going to run out of cigarettes befor i run out of beer


----------



## MariJo

how to find myself after a big life change.


----------



## ocean man

hmm worrying about how to be myself. but i should stop...it stinks to have an overactive mind


----------



## Surly Wurly

I wonder if I hired a prostitute to just sit and watch Moby Dick with me, would someone make a romcom out of it? You can never be too careful these days. Don't wanna end up getting played by bill murray


----------



## Surly Wurly

sendmoreparamedics91 said:


> im going to run out of cigarettes befor i run out of beer


lol what does this mean in practical terms? will it be hard to get through the beer without the cigarettes?


----------



## tea111red

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Oh sounds like someone really wronged you. What happened?


well, the issue got resolved, but i'm sure i'll be dealing w/ the same kind of stuff from this person in the future, judging from the past.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91

Surly Wurly said:


> lol what does this mean in practical terms? will it be hard to get through the beer without the cigarettes?


yes, alot worste than getting through cigarettes without beer. as a funny as hell comedian once said (whose name i cannot remember) drinking without smoking is like pooing without peeing haha,


----------



## zoslow

I think about my future girlfriend. At times I wonder where she's at and what she's like.


----------



## crimeclub

Which user just unfriended me, this is the question of the day, hmmm... also why, and what was the post that was the last straw, ...or maybe I don't want to know because it could be a user I really like and then my feelings would be hurt. Still makes me wonder. *rubs beard in thought*


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

crimeclub said:


> Which user just unfriended me, this is the question of the day, hmmm... also why, and what was the post that was the last straw, ...or maybe I don't want to know because it could be a user I really like and then my feelings would be hurt. Still makes me wonder. *rubs beard in thought*


They can't be that good of a friend if you don't know who it was.


----------



## tea111red

zoslow said:


> I think about my future girlfriend. At times I wonder where she's at and what she's like.


heh, cute!

sometimes i think about this, too......but change gf to bf.


----------



## crimeclub

Mrs Salvatore said:


> They can't be that good of a friend if you don't know who it was.


Yeah, but there are plenty of people I really like but rarely talk to on here for one reason or another so they wouldn't be fresh on my mind. It's not a big deal really, but it still makes me wonder; I'm not especially controversial.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> Let's hope so. Sooooo many good users stopped showing up this year (and most were users that have been here for years) and it's made the place significantly less entertaining.


OK so when I said interesting I actually meant controversial and some of whom disgust me, and when I said this month a few have but others not. I might have to take make a serious attempt at taking a break from this forum because some people are pissing me off way too hard currently.


----------



## 58318

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK so when I said interesting I actually meant controversial and some of whom disgust me, and when I said this month a few have but others not. I might have to take make a serious attempt at taking a break from this forum because some people are pissing me off way too hard currently.


The mods need to get a ****ing grip seriously. At least take a month off from the gender related stuff, although that is almost impossible on this site. Mods seriously get a grip.


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK so when I said interesting I actually meant controversial and some of whom disgust me, and when I said this month a few have but others not. I might have to take make a serious attempt at taking a break from this forum because some people are pissing me off way too hard currently.


Same here, I appreciate discussion on important issues, but sometimes the debates that transpire really piss me off and I can't god damn wait for the 'block thread' feature to come back.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> Same here, I appreciate discussion on important issues, but sometimes the debates that transpire really piss me off and I can't god damn wait for the 'block thread' feature to come back.


That was a feature before? I didn't know that sounds useful.



VincentAdultman said:


> The mods need to get a ****ing grip seriously. At least take a month off from the gender related stuff, although that is almost impossible on this site. Mods seriously get a grip.


I go through phases with participating in S&C type stuff and then not. The whole thing is getting out of control right now though and I actually only started getting involved again myself the last couple of days to provide some kind of balance. It's probably just me but in the last few days or so this forum seems to have gotten a bit... Weird. It always evens itself out eventually though... Should be fine.


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> That was a feature before? I didn't know that sounds useful.


I have about 60 blocked, maybe 40 of the more prolific threads from the useless 'just for fun' forum, and 20 from the depressing 'Society' forum. It's great. Though I hope you don't leave, just hold out until the mods bring back the feature, you can do it!


----------



## UnderdogWins

crimeclub said:


> Which user just unfriended me, this is the question of the day, hmmm... also why, and what was the post that was the last straw, ...or maybe I don't want to know because it could be a user I really like and then my feelings would be hurt. Still makes me wonder. *rubs beard in thought*


 Don't worry about it. It could be something silly.

Maybe they found out you're a BYU fan and their a Utah fan or vice versa. Serious Business!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> I have about 60 blocked, maybe 40 of the more prolific threads from the useless 'just for fun' forum, and 20 from the depressing 'Society' forum. It's great. Though I hope you don't leave, just hold out until the mods bring back the feature, you can do it!


I don't think I can leave permanently tbh  I might just avoid some parts of the forum for a while though.


----------



## crimeclub

UnderdogWins said:


> Don't worry about it. It could be something silly.
> 
> Maybe they found out you're a BYU fan and their a Utah fan or vice versa. Serious Business!


Ohhh damn... I cheer against BYU any chance I get, this could be it. Good call bro! 

You from Utah by chance? Your av looks very close to a Ute symbol lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Just give it a try, can't hurt.


----------



## UnderdogWins

crimeclub said:


> Ohhh damn... I cheer against BYU any chance I get, this could be it. Good call bro!
> 
> You from Utah by chance? Your av looks very close to a Ute symbol lol.


 No, I'm not from Utah. My avatar is a picture of my superhero outfit.

If I had to choose which team to support Utah or BYU. I think I would have to go with BYU.


----------



## 58318

Persephone The Dread said:


> The whole thing is getting out of control right now though and I actually only started getting involved again myself the last couple of days to provide some kind of balance.


Thanks lol seriously, you truant and a small hand full of others make this site almost bearable.


----------



## Drihzel

Should i try to talk to her (childhood friend) again? I dont really want to seem like a creepy guy just want to be able to talk like we used to. I dropped all communication with her thinking i was a bother last year, **** im hopeless


----------



## Just Lurking

crimeclub said:


> Which user just unfriended me, this is the question of the day, hmmm... also why, and what was the post that was the last straw, ...or maybe I don't want to know because it could be a user I really like and then my feelings would be hurt. Still makes me wonder. *rubs beard in thought*


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=buddylist can be revealing. When you add a friend here, they are automatically added as a contact, too. When a defriending happens, they drop off the friends list, but remain on the contact list. So, those people who are checked off as contacts, but not as friends are the people you've split from at some point. (This is all assuming you don't clutter up the list by adding people as contacts without adding them as friends, but who does that.)

On a whole other note, here's something you don't see wandering around the neighbourhood every day, WTF -


----------



## crimeclub

Just Lurking said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=buddylist can be revealing. When you add a friend here, they are automatically added as a contact, too. When a defriending happens, they drop off the friends list, but remain on the contact list. So, those people who are checked off as contacts, but not as friends are the people you've split from at some point. (This is all assuming you don't clutter up the list by adding people as contacts without adding them as friends, but who does that.)


Oh wow, well that's unfortunate.


----------



## Riri11

Insanity doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results :/


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Everytime I view someone's profile, I check their friend list to make sure I'm still on it. I'm so insecure


----------



## BloodySpade

I keep wondering why I get headaches from sleeping. I thought sleep was supposed to help you...


----------



## Smallfry

I went to visit my sister today and parked my car under a tree outside her drive. I took some stuff into the house and came backk to the car and in less a minute and already some angry bird decided to destroy himself all over my roof. So I stormed back into the house to get some water to clean it off when I returned another one landed on my windscreen!! I managed to get most of it off but definitely need car washing now


----------



## TryingMara

I just want to jump on a plane and fly anywhere. I need to a vacation, I need to get away. Want to go soon.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

BloodySpade said:


> I keep wondering why I get headaches from sleeping. I thought sleep was supposed to help you...


Oh hey you're back!

I have looked into this a lot before, and it is because of how it changes the balance of chemicals in your head. If you are prone to migraines, you should try to be very consistent with your sleeping patterns. If you sleep less or more you may trigger a migraine.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

SamanthaStrange said:


> Spam! Spam! Spam!


People here are starting to get ridiculous. If you click new posts and look, there are over 16 pages worth of threads that were posted in just today. My active threads account for half a page.

Now if you look at the post history of the people complaining about me, my threads are the only thing they have posted in all day.

This is really just a matter of perception. People on this site honestly just have really hateful views about women and can not stand to see any thread that talks about women's issues. It becomes all they can see in their blind rage.


----------



## probably offline

Persephone The Dread said:


> That was a feature before? I didn't know that sounds useful.
> 
> I go through phases with participating in S&C type stuff and then not. The whole thing is getting out of control right now though and I actually only started getting involved again myself the last couple of days to provide some kind of balance. *It's probably just me but in the last few days or so this forum seems to have gotten a bit... Weird.* It always evens itself out eventually though... Should be fine.


It's not just you.


----------



## Malek

So even though work was hella stressful, I still managed to remain in a fake amicable demeanor as requested of me.

However this caused some scam artist to assume I'm a patsy, he wasted one minute of my life with his sales pitch lines about some pyramid scheme. How do you sleep peacefully at night sir knowing that you try to make a living through deceitful lies preying on those already down on their luck? Meh.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I can only hope that my problems will be reduced/cure (latter being pretty unlikely but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯) by medical intervention. I certainly don't see therapy helping me, if my experiences with my current therapist are anything to go by. $80 for an hour of telling me that I'm wrong plus crap about anxiety that I already know fully well. The high probably of side effects from the medication sucks, but I'm willing to deal with them for relief. 

I have my fingers crossed that, in about 2-3 months, I'll finally be okay and I'll be the same me, but without the flaws. No more evil voice in my head. No more mind fog. More motivation. Less "I suck", more "I'm a good person". Less obsessing. More peace.

If it doesn't work, I have no idea what to do. 
I've had enough of these disorders destroying me.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

A friend of mine's mum (they live in another country) had her bag containing her phone, tablet and important documents stolen in the street the other day.

The guy who stole it is using the phone and tablet without realising everything he does is automatically being uploaded to my friend's mum's Google+ account :lol He's been taking lots of pictures of himself posing, his friends, his house, and writing his name and location, the name of the person he's trying to sell the phone to - all of which is being cheerfully passed on to the police :b


----------



## probably offline

TicklemeRingo said:


> A friend of mine's mum (they live in another country) had her bag containing her phone, tablet and important documents stolen in the street the other day.
> 
> The guy who stole it is using the phone and tablet without realising everything he does is automatically being uploaded to my friend's mum's Google+ account :lol He's been taking lots of pictures of himself posing, his friends, his house, and writing his name and location, the name of the person he's trying to sell the phone to - all of which is being cheerfully passed on to the police :b


What a tool. That reminds me of this.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> What a tool. That reminds me of this.


:lol I'll have to show them that.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i watched cowboys and aliens last night and only realised today that the aliens never used any hand held weapons...im slow like that ._.'


----------



## tea111red

whoa...amazing. :eek


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I should sell all these bags of old clothes to the thrift store. Or even trade them for credit and get some new threads.


----------



## crimeclub

Trolls always coming back as a new user after a perma-ban, but never the ones you actually want... What happened to the classics like TinyDancer20 and Donna Dunno?


----------



## Mxx1

I feel like there is something i should do, but i don't remember what  Bothers me, what is it that i have forgotten...


----------



## Out of the Ashes

The Diamond Age

"And is there..."

Nell stopped reading the Primer for a moment. Her eyes had filled with tears.

"Is there what?" said John's voice from the book.

"Is there another? Another who has been with me during my quest?"

"Yes, there is," John said quietly, after a short pause. "At least I have always sensed that she is here."[14]


----------



## blue2

Humpty dumpty sat on a wall :um
humpty dumpty had a great fall :fall
All the kings horse's and all the kings men 
couldn't put humpty together again :cry


----------



## TryingMara

You're hysterical. Keep going!

This is making me very sleepy.


----------



## HenDoggy

oh nos its 4am :frown2: i should be in deep sleep


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Kevin001

Why is God so good to me?......don't deserve it.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Why is God so good to me?......don't deserve it.


i want to say/believe the same......


----------



## tea111red




----------



## TabbyTab

I really want some pretty flowy skirts and dresses


----------



## Cenarius

crimeclub said:


> Just got deleted, some of those pics were getting weird.


I just logged on. Completely missed my chance to do whatever during a 4 hour moderator deadzone.


----------



## Kevin001

The K-love fan awards was nice.


----------



## SilentLyric

time to devour those cookies.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm depressed, but I'm so empty inside that I can't bring myself to feel sad.


----------



## To22

Trying to reason with a human being is unlike trying to reason with a fish - unless you believe they are one in the same.


----------



## crimeclub

Cats are really cute, except for when they yawn and turn into a Tremor for a few seconds.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i am thinking about her and that place, and what might happen next week....... slight nerves and slight excitement combined make for a strange combination of feelings.


----------



## Reckoner7

Is it worth getting off my arse to make a caramel latte, I have a Aero!


----------



## Kevin001

Will I really get to meet Kari Jobe tonight? I hope so.


----------



## crimeclub

"I assure you ladies and gentleman, no matter what the others promise to do...when it comes to the showdown they won't be there."

So ends one of the greatest monologues in film.

Daniel Day-Lewis is the greatest actor we've had in film history, and as a film-buff who knows and loves the classics, I don't say that half-heartedly.

Damn I love 'There Will Be Blood'.


----------



## crimeclub

PocketoAlice said:


> I think working at a book store or flower shop sounds really nice. ^-^ I might try to be brave and at least attempt to get a new job after all.


Working at a bookstore would be awesome, it wouldn't make sense to leave my current job, but as a strong introvert the environment has always been intriguing to me any time I go to B&N. If you like books then you should try it, I think it would be fun and socially low-pressure.


----------



## killahwail

Was it a dream?


----------



## coeur_brise

Dies irae stuck in my head. I wish I had a tablet or newer laptop or something so I can learn Russian or another language while lying in bed. I really should ignore my brain that says, "I have no appetite." and start listening to my physical body saying otherwise. Ok, I'll eat this time, depression.

Or.. I'll just start learning Latin lyrics from an 18th century requiem mass. Dies refers to[day], irae- wrath. Day of wrath. Armgaeddon. yeah, that's what I'll do. seee yalll


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This grilled cheese sandwich with salsa on top tasted 97896543567678x better than I expected it to. Wow


----------



## kivi

It is very sunny outside but I hear lightning sounds :um


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

Seinfeld is the most stupid and unfunny of all series that came out in the last time. How can somebody invent something UNfunny like this? How can somebody even think about something unfunny like this?


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

I hate to live in such a unfunny world, where people laugh about **** like Seinfeld.


----------



## coeur_brise

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> I hate to live in such a unfunny world, where people laugh about **** like Seinfeld.


Are you a Family Guy type of guy? Just curious.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

coeur_brise said:


> Are you a Family Guy type of guy? Just curious.


Yeah, Family Guy is pretty entertaining, although I'm more into South Park. What comedy do you prefer?


----------



## coeur_brise

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Yeah, Family Guy is pretty entertaining, although I'm more into South Park. What comedy do you prefer?


Seinfeld. Lol. I figured because there's a marked difference between those who like Seinfeld and those who don't. Like two different worlds. Not bad. I'm not much into other comedies though I like Dave Chapelle even though he's not active much anymore.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

coeur_brise said:


> Seinfeld. Lol. I figured because there's a marked difference between those who like Seinfeld and those who don't. Like two different worlds. Not bad. I'm not much into other comedies though I like Dave Chapelle even though he's not active much anymore.


Dave Chappelle is a really funny comedian! That's strange, because when you got used to the humour of Dave Chappelle, you will start crying and fall into depression, when you have to watch such a unfunny show like Seinfeld - at least I thought so!


----------



## coeur_brise

@HIGHfrombeingSHY. Dave chappelle is the funniest comedian ever! I wish his show never ended even though that was like ten years ago. I think Louis CK is prob the middle ground where the Family Guy and Seinfeld people meet. ha


----------



## mattmc

I'm tempted to talk to her but I'd probably screw things up again. I should wait till I'm in a better place.

Which... could be never. Hmm.


----------



## coeur_brise

I am guzzling Mountain dew Baja Blast like the apocalypse is coming and there's no tomorrow. Like, what if there's no Mtn Dew? I can't be seen like this. Oh well, too late.


----------



## crimeclub

coeur_brise said:


> @HIGHfrombeingSHY. Dave chappelle is the funniest comedian ever! I wish his show never ended even though that was like ten years ago. I think Louis CK is prob the middle ground where the Family Guy and Seinfeld people meet. ha


I love all that have been mentioned. Do you like Arrested Development (seasons 1-3)?


----------



## Imbored21

i dont wanna go to work and i want to be validated by hot girls


----------



## Kevin001

I need to drop a few lbs, chicken and veggies from now on.


----------



## cmed

I don't know who these people are that volunteer hours of their time editing and uploading copyrighted content to Youtube despite the fact that they can't monetize it and will likely be deleted, or why they do it, but bless their souls.


----------



## TryingMara

There's a chance it's still on. I don't know if I should go. I need this though..right? Will this be fun and relaxing or will I feel nervous and left out? Not sure what to do.


----------



## mattmc

On one hand, Curb Your Enthusiasm is awesome.

On the other hand, I get anxiety watching it.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

This was awesome 
https://atmosphere.withgoogle.com/live/atmosphere-live-2015-june-apac


----------



## CWe

Hate being such a control freak :/


----------



## Zyriel

I wonder if school would be better if they showed kids real life videos like this, and gave them questions to answer. May be people would pay the **** attention to **** instead of being in their heads not doing (or doing what they shouldn't be doing) wtf they're supposed to be doing >_> For example:

Teacher: "Greetings children of middle school, lets do our lesson for this day."

School Children of roughly the same age: "Hello Teacher, I hope your lesson will be glorious." (All together)

Teacher: "So after watching this video, who knows who the hero was and what happened?" (etc, etc ****'s taking too long lol but asking many questions about ****. )

"Rashin Biggum, as he was saving the lives of innocent bystanders."

"Why was he there?" - "He just picked up his two young sons from the barbershop."

"What did he do?" - "Diffused the situation."

"Why did he do it?" - "His main concern was their safety, as the viewer can see, sends his two young sons off the bus."

In his words, "he didn't know what he was thinking at the time but was acting instinctively." He not only breaks it up, but managed to get Chissholm off the bus.

Truly a lesson to be learned.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I have a ringworm, I just can't deal....ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:idea That "Marry, F***, or Kill game would be a lot more fun if we could choose users from this board instead of celebs. :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange

In a Lonely Place said:


> Well, what will it be? :teeth


Nice try. :wink


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> :idea That "Marry, F***, or Kill game would be a lot more fun if we could choose users from this board instead of celebs. :b


Oh that would be fun, it would get deleted immediately but I'd enjoy that game while it lasted lol.


----------



## TenYears

Why does my supervisor at work walk like he has a stick up his ***?


Seriously. He sticks his nose up in the air, and walks, like he seriously has a stick jammed up his ***. 


Wtf.


----------



## EndlessBlu

maybe i pretend to enjoy being alone

because expressing the depths of my true loneliness would make me seem "whiny"

or have i been conditioned to believe emotions are an ugly thing? so i resist them so people can't see my ugliness


----------



## killahwail




----------



## kivi

I feel cold but it's actually really warm in here


----------



## RelinquishedHell

There has to be some alternative to how much I'm paying for rent. %60 of my income goes towards rent. I can't even enjoy life because I'm broke all the time and always playing catchup. I can't find any apartment near me that costs less than what I'm paying now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mood swings are really unpleasant. :blank


----------



## KelsKels

Lord Jesus the Outlander season finale was so f***ed up.. I feel like_ I_ need to take a shower... with some bleach and a scouring sponge.


----------



## Cenarius

I think it's funny when girls post pictures and then delete them, like we haven't all downloaded them immediately.


----------



## TryingMara

I hope I get a lot done tomorrow. I wish I wasn't so incredibly nervous. It's been months..why can't I relax or do such simple tasks without falling apart?


----------



## LoneWolf14

All my mental issues, I even dream about them. There's no escape or fixing them regardless how much I try or talk to someone about them. I'm 5x ahead most of this years graduates but feel worse then all of them. I want to go to college and have potential for high paying jobs or even owning my own company but not with the current war going on in my head.


----------



## MadMisanthropist

gold and bleak said:


> how dark life can get and be


Yep. Exactly.


----------



## Melodic

Job applications complete. I hope I get short listed for a few interviews because if I don't, that would not be good..


----------



## tea111red

what's the hold-up...


----------



## crimeclub

I want Subway but I'm feeling too lethargic, tired, ugly, and nasty to go out in public, why can't Subway have a damn drive thru? Or better yet start hiring drivers, how amazing would that be?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i wonder if she will contact me next week like she said she would ? Plus, I have to pay more money for replace another worn-out car part. ugh


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> I want Subway but I'm feeling too lethargic, tired, ugly, and nasty to go out in public, why can't Subway have a damn drive thru? Or better yet start hiring drivers, how amazing would that be?


My Subway has a drive thru! Want me to bring you something? lol


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> My Subway has a drive thru! Want me to bring you something? lol


Ah crap I already went out and got one, thanks though, I'll hit you up next time though. :laugh: (You owe me for that delicious sandwich I made you the other day)


----------



## twitchy666

*There is no singing*



tsuga said:


> Why do I like Aphex Twin so much?


The sound doesn't come from human mouth. No hymns.


----------



## pantonals

Sometimes I wish my parents never had me because I inherited their mental disorders and they put me in a toxic environment that has affected my childhood and has now haunted me into my adulthood. I don't think I got the job I applied for and I feel like I'll be stuck in retail forever. Why is it that every day I have off, it always goes downhill? I hate living with my family and sometimes I feel like I need to work myself to death just to get away from them. I can't wait to have my own place. Sometimes I think that moving back home was a huge mistake but I didn't have any more options. I wish I never lost it.


----------



## tea111red

smh

i don't know if it was better to be ignorant of some stuff or not.


----------



## Kevin001

What happened to Neo? He isn't a Mod anymore?


----------



## Demure

I just read about an internet myth called "The Red Room" that's about a pop-up. Any viewer of the pop-up ends up dead with their own blood splattered all over the room.

But it's just a stupid little story.







*disables pop-up ads*


----------



## coeur_brise

crimeclub said:


> I love all that have been mentioned. Do you like Arrested Development (seasons 1-3)?


I have not seen that due to living under a rock, but I totally should. I might check it out, thx!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I think I need to take a hint and stop leaving VM's for @crimeclub


----------



## TheSilentGamer

In just 2 weeks, I'll be free from school. Though I'll be failing, I'm still really excited. I guess it's a tradition to get excited for summer vacation.


----------



## millyxox

You made me what I am and I learn to live without you, and even though it hurts to say goodbye I'm cool without you ~ 

It's funny how I used to be someone's world in the past...and now I'm just dead to him. It's as if I never existed.


----------



## Just Lurking

Oh, I just love when sellers set $1,000,000 Buy-It-Now's...

Do you think you're being cute... or funny...
If you are, it's at the expense of your credibility because it just makes you look like an *idiot*...


----------



## millenniumman75

all the work I have to do and the little time I have to do it in.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think I need to take a hint and stop leaving VM's for @crimeclub


Haha I'm just terrible at replies, trust me. There's a whole slew of quotes and VMs I haven't ever responded back to.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm curious what In a Lonely Place's deleted thread has been about... :um


----------



## crimeclub

This weekend, I'm not going to do any of my work-related paperwork, I'm going to answer zero phone calls/texts, I'm not going to do any dishes or clean the house, and I'm definitely not going to this unofficial work party where I already know most of the cool staff aren't going to be there. I'm not even going to shower this weekend.

ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ

Summer of George! (Except 'Weekend of Mike')


----------



## Dehabilitated

I really hope this game gets announced at E3, the leaks look legit...


----------



## TicklemeRingo

This place gets surprisingly quiet on a Saturday night.


----------



## TryingMara

I miss the surveys on here. Not referring to the voting booth section, but there used to be posts that would have a list of random questions. Strangely, I found it fun to both fill out and read others' answers.


----------



## TabbyTab

I wish I had someone that actually wanted to do things other then ignore me most of the time


----------



## mattmc




----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

I can't get no sleep, HRUUUUUWWWWRRR


----------



## Flora20

That I want to travel to many places around the world but it's too expensive -.-


----------



## TryingMara

In the mood to watch "What We Do In The Shadows". Wish I could get it on dvd.


----------



## Dehabilitated

Cool


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my doctor calls me tomorrow. :sigh


----------



## cosmicslop

reading the comment section to see what people say about the beatles video of hey jude's arrangement changed to the minor key is the equivalent of going to see the leaning tower of pisa and seeing a bunch tourists doing the same gesture of pretending to push the tower for a photo. not that clever a million times later.


----------



## Dehabilitated

My elbow is clicking a lot.


----------



## TenYears

Sometimes I wish I had horns. And I could just back up and run full speed ahead and ram the f*** out of anything that pissed me off.


Problem solved.


Move on.


Some people seem to have horns.


Some don't.


Sometimes I have horns. I may have SA, but sometimes I have horns.


----------



## halfly

How I can't figure out how to relationship


----------



## chinaski

Probably won't get very far by the time I have to get ready.


----------



## Dehabilitated

halfly said:


> How I can't figure out how to relationship


Is this your first one Jessica? Don't worry so much, no one knows how to be in a relationship. You're going to figure it out as it goes, and that's part of the excitement of dating someone. Try not to be hard on for yourself for making dating mistakes or feeling unsure.


----------



## halfly

Dehabilitated said:


> Is this your first one Jessica? Don't worry so much, no one knows how to be in a relationship. You're going to figure it out as it goes, and that's part of the excitement of dating someone. Try not to be hard on for yourself for making dating mistakes or feeling unsure.


Yep. My very first. It's nerve-wrecking and scary, but sometimes the good times make it worth it. I'm lucky he's as understanding as he is and can handle all my many issues as they creep up.

Thank you for the kind words 



Dehabilitated said:


> My elbow is clicking a lot.


By the way, this happens to me, and I can't stand it. My knees, too x|


----------



## StaceyLaine14

My crush. All the time.


----------



## Just Lurking

This electric toothbrush is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## mr hoang

I got invited to a wedding by the captain of my floor hockey team. He invited the whole team but we barely know each other lol. It was very surprising but a nice gesture.


----------



## millenniumman75

I hope my aunt and uncle get their anniversary card in time.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Well...*

Right now, I'm contemplating on why it's *wrong *to be *needy*, *controlling*, and *selfish*.

Let me elaborate:

I've met an acquaintance whom I seem to be getting along with. Now, keep in mind, this acquaintance came to *me*.

So, we've been talking lately, and eventually, the inevitable happens: I get ignored. Is it my fault I type out an entire essay when writing to this person? I surely don't think so. I've always thought of it as more thought being put into it. I make an effort to speak my mind when I can, and even then, I try to make sure it's appropriate enough for people to look at. What I mean by that is, I try not to bore the person while at the same time remaining diligent and respectful.

I write to this *person*, and normally get a response within a day or two. I'm not the type to get mad or ill-intentioned without good cause, but after having no response after 4 days, I figured something was up. Either they had a family-crisis, an errand that took 3 days to run, or they were just flat-out ignoring me. So, out of concern for this person's well-being, I decided to check if they were online or if they had posted a message notifying others of their problem. Lo and behold, they were in fact *online*. "What was going on though?"-I wondered. Surely they must have *seen* my message. They get email *notifications*, so how could they not notice? Unless, they *opted*-out of receiving notifications. Which, then put me in a bind. Thankfully however, the site I was using had a nifty *What Are They Doing* kind of widget, so I could in fact see what they were up to. I went ahead and checked.

What was it you ask?

Messaging. Not *me*, of course. Someone I probably didn't know, *nor* cared for.

The problem here is not the fact that they chose someone over me. The problem herein lies that they're willfully ignoring me.

I *detest *that.

I you're not going to *respond *to me, the least you can do is tell me straight up and notify me that you don't see me as "friend" material, cause odds are, you've already ruined my impression of you.

I wish folks would be *honest *with me.

I hate it more when I'm left *thinking *if they hate me rather then *knowing* that hate me. It's just easier that way...

It's truly *lonely *being lonely.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't wait till my facial hair grows back......I should of never shaved it all off....ugh.


----------



## Just Lurking

People make me tired.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Most of the threads in Just For Fun are name and alphabet games.


----------



## AussiePea

Guest speaker at a university soon, yep, anxiety ++


----------



## Flora20

I want a cream soda ice cream float.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

This sucks. Sleep is the best part of the day. Shame my otherwise relative peace (apart from irritating dreams) is interrupted by waking up and having to exist, my thoughts perpetually dominated by a violently passive mixture of apathy and extreme emotions. Feeling like trash all of the damn time. Still more than three weeks until that appointment. The last thing I want to hear is "you're normal". As strange as that may sound.

Friends?? What are they? Never heard of 'em. I can't make them so why bother? Talentless socially retarded ****ing trash is what I am. I want to cry so badly.

Gosh I feel absolutely atrocious right now. Practically shaking.


----------



## Cam1

Seven months ago me, my sister, my 11 year old cousin, and my uncle were eating together at a family gathering and we were talking. My cousin said "all _______ are hippies" and we all laughed at him, and he was like "yeah, a hippy, you know, like let's get in the van and go to Woodstock, mannnn"

Me and my sister can remember everything from this conversation except for that one word. It's like it was erased from our memories. All what are hippies? Dammit, I can't stop thinking about this and it's been over half a year.


----------



## millenniumman75

I cracked myself up in my office just now. You need to check a recent post in the Photo thread I made with the Twelve Days of Christmas parody. Priceless!


----------



## DarrellLicht

About the man who commented to me at the parts store "You look like that one 'movie star guy', anyone ever tell you that?".. "not lately" I reply.. I'm now curious as to who this movie star in question could be.. I might be flattered if this came from a woman. But not by very much..


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'd be so down for smoking weed if only I had access and minimal legal penalties for using recreational drugs.


----------



## starsfire

Im thinking about how i like crazzy guys. Why are they so sexy for? Also i think i might be a pervert lol. But no not a real pervert but i think in my head i might be cause im always thinking perverted things.. Im thinking about why i think such strange things. And thats about it right now.


----------



## Dehabilitated

PocketoAlice said:


> There's a boy that I really, really want to talk to but every time I see him I can't find the courage. He's so cute and smiley and I've caught him staring at me so many times... God why am I such a coward? ;-;
> For once I don't want to flake out though. I really do need to start at least _attempting_ to make rl friends, heart attack or not.


You really just need one second of not thinking so much. Just one second to say whatever dumb thing and get the conversation started. Do you feel like you're paralyzed by not knowing what to say? Then it will be easy from there, once you take that step.


----------



## crimeclub

PocketoAlice said:


> There's a boy that I really, really want to talk to but every time I see him I can't find the courage. He's so cute and smiley and I've caught him staring at me so many times... God why am I such a coward? ;-;
> For once I don't want to flake out though. I really do need to start at least _attempting_ to make rl friends, heart attack or not.


Welcome to my world.  Just try to show some interest, you might not need to even take the ball all the way down the court yourself, just pass it off a bit to him and he might get the picture that you're open for flirting and getting to know you. Honestly if there's a girl I'm interested in and she gives me the ok to flirt and talk to her, you bet your *** I'm taking that opportunity.


----------



## tea111red

why is it so hard to call and make an appt to get my hair cut.... 

i really need it. my hair is looking like wheat, lol.


----------



## halfly

Why does he like music pr0n


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Maybe I should take a handful of Benadryl so I can actually sleep tonight.


----------



## Dehabilitated

SamanthaStrange said:


> Maybe I should take a handful of Benadryl so I can actually sleep tonight.


Maybe you should. If you're only doing it infrequently so you don't get addicted it doesn't seem that dangerous. Insomnia can be brutal, especially in sapping your motivation. Treating the underlying condition would be better, but you're not going to do that right now. Have you been seeing anyone about the insomnia though? Not just home remedies, 3-4 months is a long time and you should at least bring it up to a doctor.


----------



## TenYears

Ffs.

I have a queen size bed. I'm laying in. By myself.

She's 100 miles away. Laying in a bed. By herself.

What the actual ****.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Dehabilitated said:


> Maybe you should. If you're only doing it infrequently so you don't get addicted it doesn't seem that dangerous. Insomnia can be brutal, especially in sapping your motivation. Treating the underlying condition would be better, but you're not going to do that right now. Have you been seeing anyone about the insomnia though? Not just home remedies, 3-4 months is a long time and you should at least bring it up to a doctor.


Well I wouldn't literally take a handful of Benadryl, but I know when I take it for an allergy attack it makes me tired, so I figured the sedative effect would help me sleep.

No, I haven't brought up the insomnia with my doctor. I know I should.


----------



## Dehabilitated

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well I wouldn't literally take a handful of Benadryl, but I know when I take it for an allergy attack it makes me tired, so I figured the sedative effect would help me sleep.
> 
> No, I haven't brought up the insomnia with my doctor. I know I should.


Yeah I know I assumed it was an exaggeration and you'd take the proper dose. There are a lot of over the counter drugs that can help you sleep and are pretty safe, though obviously not as effective as actual sleeping medication... sometimes that's all you need though. Even a small amount alcohol could help, not too much though because alcohol can cause insomnia of the waking-back-up type.


----------



## crimeclub

PocketoAlice said:


> Unfortunately, even that is something I am terrible at haha. I always give off a very rigid vibe because of my anxiety. > . o; But I'm definitely going to at least try! :3


I definitely know how that feels, I have the hardest time making any contact with girls I like, even if it's not in an attempt to get their number or ask them on a date. I can think of a decent icebreaker usually, but where do I go from there? So after that question I usually just give up and resume my single life, lol... Being shy! :yay


----------



## TabbyTab

Should probably stop hating myself now


----------



## Dehabilitated

94.3% of members never make 50 posts in their entire time on the site; other members make that daily.


----------



## mr hoang

tea111red said:


> why is it so hard to call and make an appt to get my hair cut....
> 
> i really need it. my hair is looking like wheat, lol.


I hate getting haircuts because I have to try and make conversation or it would be uncomfortable. If theres silence all I hear is heavy breathing from my barber and its weird.


----------



## Crisigv

I've never had a Starbuck's frappucino before, but I'm definitely considering it after seeing those new flavours.


----------



## Lish3rs

Gawd how did I go this long without watching all these Vines.


----------



## Cmasch

Feeling like I don't know what I really want....


----------



## Flora20

The vanilla and chocolate swirl ice cream had too much chocolate in it -.- tasted almost like coffee


----------



## coeur_brise

Isn't logic supposed to be separate from emotions? They got Spock wrong then. He should be an angry man instead. Well he was half angry because he had half of human emotions. There's a distinction still.


----------



## kivi

My cat can turn the light on/off. He plays with the light switch button.


----------



## Booooop

Flora20 said:


> The vanilla and chocolate swirl ice cream had too much chocolate in it -.- tasted almost like coffee


Is there really such a thing as too much chocolate though...?


----------



## millenniumman75

At the end of the day, it cools down.


----------



## Wirt

What if we had 2 big teeth, one for each jaw, rather than a bunch of small teeth...


----------



## SHERains

I'm scared..don't know what to do


----------



## TenYears

I miss my boo.

*heavy sigh*

:crying:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So Sonic Boom Fire & Ice got announced. Guess what? Sonic 'fans' are already ****ting on it. It actually looks pretty good. Sure, the whole fire & ice gimmick is seriously over used and unoriginal, but this game is a sequel to the superior Sonic Boom game of last year; Shattered Crystal. huehue

From the info on this page: http://nintendoeverything.com/tons-of-sonic-boom-fire-ice-details/
It looks like Sanzaru Games are listening to the criticisms they got for SC. If it has decent ratings (like, above 7/10 or so), I'll probably buy it, because let's face it; I'm a slave to Sonic for all of eternity.

I hope they still have a mainstream Sonic game in the works. I'm going to be disappointed otherwise.


----------



## coeur_brise

Just learned about gore horror film genre. And one of its movies I saw, I didn't know was an early part of it. But is it truly necessary? I can get the serial killer horror film theme but what is gore if its senseless. What if there was a film about pregnant women going into days-long intense labor by cause of aliens and every woman dies from giving birth. That's pretty terrifying. And there's scenes of it. Yowza. Scenes of terrible childbirth and blood loss. Wow, what the hell, girl. Not a good story.

Thankfully no story writer ever has my imagination or lack thereof.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## TicklemeRingo

Banned users who come back here are really bad at covering their tracks.


----------



## tea111red

i'm sick of seeing people on here criticizing people who don't want S/Os that have been w/ a lot of people.


----------



## TryingMara

Walk away...walk away! No point getting riled up, but oh god does that get under my skin


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Alcadaeus said:


> I'm not sure why but I'm noticing more hate on other users here. Is it the change in the weather or something? It's definitely hotter than usual. My face is oily, hot and sweaty.


lol it's the opposite here. cold approximately 100% of the time.


----------



## mattmc

I wonder if other writers have had this much difficulty writing and eventually had a worthwhile book. I hadn't wrote in a while, wrote a few chapters, and I bungled quite a bit of it. Meaning extensive re-writing... which feels so painful just thinking about it.

Suppose what's really getting to me is how complex this part of the story is. I'm having difficulty bringing the pieces together. And then, from that point on, the story will likely be just as challenging to write. But I should try to focus on the fun of writing and creating this world instead of being bogged down by perfectionism.


----------



## TenYears

TicklemeRingo said:


> Banned users who come back here are really bad at covering their tracks.


Yeah. I have my suspicions. I mean, it's not rocket science. It sure does get old after a while.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Aaron Swartz was basically Prometheus/Satan. I salute you Swartz, may you RIP.


----------



## tea111red

i was reading a thread and came across someone's motorcycle avatar and then heard someone outside start up their motorcycle. haha.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

An otherwise semi-decent day went pear shaped in the blink of an eye.

Today was the day of my last exam for the semester. The exam itself wasn't until the end of the day, so I had 5 free periods in a row. Because of this, I decided to bring my cheap pair of earbuds to listen to music while I just browse the web (or the bits of the web that aren't restricted by school) in my free time at school. 

Normally, I wouldn't do this because of anxiety. Today I decided to somewhat challenge myself while there weren't too many people around (since most of the exams were over). I actually did listen to music in public for once. I was a bit tense and enjoyment of the music was minimal, but I was mostly pleased(ish) that I challenged myself a little.

Fast-forward to the end of the day. I got my bag out of my locker, and headed out to await the arrival of the bus. The bus arrived, I picked up my bag and entered the bus.
I decided to challenge myself once again with the earbuds and I plugged them into my phone, and listened to 1 song on repeat. I listened to it on repeat because I didn't want people to possibly notice that I was constantly changing songs. Or my shaky arms. My arms were shaky because I was pretty tense and a little bit anxious. My muscles were rather tight and uncomfortable. Towards nearing the bus stop, I changed songs. Another attempt at being "brave".

Upon arrival at the bus stop, I just got up and left... as normal..
I walked for a bit. My earbuds were still in my ears and music was still playing. I kind of started panicking slightly from the odd look I got from someone and I turned off the music and took out my earbuds.

Oh my god. I left my school bag on the bus.
It has my school laptop in it. One that costs $500+ to replace.

The reality set in at the blink of an eye, but it was so vague and mixed with apathy that it felt rather alien. The bus had left already. I just kept on going on my way home, trying to keep calm. I was having minimal physical symptoms. It was emotional. I felt ashamed. I walked much more slowly than usual.

"What am I going to do?"
I had a couple thoughts of death, but while these thoughts were more prominent and intense, even knowing that I wouldn't do it. I actually said out loud that I would kill myself, knowing that nobody would hear me. I thought to myself that I could just collect it tomorrow because the bus driver would keep it. No. Not only is tomorrow Saturday, but they have no way of knowing that it's mine. Sure, something in it has my name on it, but I don't have proof of identity.

I realized that I'd have to call the bus company. Upon arriving home, I calmly informed my sister about it, and she informed my brother. I lied on my bed for a few minutes, dwelling on a horde of negative thoughts. The usual ones; "I'm useless." "I'm a piece of ****" etc. I vaguely felt like crying, and I did slightly, but it was dry. No tears at all really. I physically beat myself up a bit to try and induce an endorphin rush, which I know can result from pain. I'm not sure if it worked, but my brother came in and offered to ring them for me.

Feeling briefly reluctant and after a bit of reassurance, I accepted. I didn't have to make the phone call. My extroverted and socially skilled brother would instead. I blocked my ears while he made the call, because I knew that he would mention my name and stuff to the person on the phone and I didn't really want to hear it for some reason.

I have to collect my school bag on Monday. The issue is more/less resolved for now, but I still feel vaguely crappy. Tbh, I'm not even sure if it's because of my usual depression or something else.

All because I was too focused on my anxiety with the earbuds. That is literally the reason. Social anxiety did this.

That almost resolves my doubts about my SA, but I don't understand why I still felt somewhat apathetic. I don't know what to feel.

I truly do not know anything anymore.


----------



## Flora20

If I should go to sleep or eat dessert.


----------



## crimeclub

What is this 'child of SAS' business all about, and who's this "Alan", being all testy and stuff..


----------



## crimeclub

Flora20 said:


> If I should go to sleep or eat dessert.


Hmmm.... Dessert.


----------



## Imbored21

The girl I love that I've never even talked to.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

crimeclub said:


> Hmmm.... Dessert.


that pic is so gr8


----------



## Kevin001

Why aren't they up yet?......ugh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why can we see quoted posts from people on our ignore lists? That's really annoying I don't want to see that crap.


----------



## crimeclub

If you're going to send pron to my PM box at least make it good pronography... (@Raeden Damn you...)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

When is Jason Segel going to propose to me? I mean it's almost as if he doesn't know I exist or something.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

good bye


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> When is Jason Segel going to propose to me? I mean it's almost as if he doesn't know I exist or something.


Do you ever watch HIMYM bloopers? He's pretty much the main reason to watch them, he's hilarious and adorable when he breaks and starts laughing lol

not sure what this is from


----------



## Kevin001

Just came back from seeing my new counselor. He thinks I might have something wrong with my brain medically so he advise me to get a brain scan. He also says I need to look into mindful mediation whatever the hell that is. He mentions he might not be able to help because I might be too far along. Really? Thanks for the confidence boost.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Do you ever watch HIMYM bloopers? He's pretty much the main reason to watch them, he's hilarious and adorable when he breaks and starts laughing lol
> 
> not sure what this is from


Yes, I have watched them, and yes he is beyond adorable, lol. That gif is from the _Forgetting Sarah Marshall_ Bloopers! Have you seen that movie? This scene kills me:


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yes, I have watched them, and yes he is beyond adorable, lol. That gif is from the _Forgetting Sarah Marshall_ Bloopers! Have you seen that movie? This scene kills me:


I like the movie a lot, but it's hard to watch since that was the one I watched 10 times after a bad break up lol. So it pretty much just has bad feelings attached to it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> I like the movie a lot, but it's hard to watch since that was the one I watched 10 times after a bad break up lol. So it pretty much just has bad feelings attached to it.


Yeah, I watched it a bunch of times for the same reason, except instead of bad feelings, I developed a crush on Jason Segel! :heart

Isn't it supposed to make you feel hopeful that you're going to meet some cute girl like Mila Kunis or something?


----------



## Dehabilitated

Does anyone use the previous thread/next thread buttons?


----------



## blue2

I'm 30 years young should probably be the best years of my life like when I was 18 was supposed to be but maybe it will make sense in hindsight but I cannot be sure :/


----------



## Dehabilitated

PocketoAlice said:


> Also my mother bought me a capo for my guitar so I could play Hotel California for her, so I guess I have to finally stop being lazy and learn it. lol


Are you going to post it on here?


----------



## Surly Wurly

sometimes you get some power. everyone does, whether they realise it or not. its like a fresh-baked roll...everyone seems to stick it in the breadbin by default, they leave it there and it goes off and they throw it out. 

i dont know why but i always take the chance to use it...except just now...i put it in that bread bin. the chance is passing, its not that its actually going mouldy yet but i can feel myself starting to forget about it...i've maybe got a day or two to use it but i think i've decided i won't...its slipping away. have the power to soothe someone slightly here but for some reason this time i'm just gonna let it go. i guess you cant just keep compulsively trying to rub lotion on peoples booboos all the time. All i am is one big booboo


----------



## Raeden

crimeclub said:


> If you're going to send pron to my PM box at least make it good pronography... (@Raeden Damn you...)












You were kinda asking for it, though.


----------



## RubixQ

Everything I seem to do at the moment is wrong :sigh


----------



## KILOBRAVO

why is my lower back stiff and sore again !? fuc* this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Another problem with ignore lists is that though you can't see their threads shown in each section, you can see them if they show up as the last thread in a section that someone posted in.


----------



## Dehabilitated

My knee is pretty ****ed up. I hope it gets better. I wonder what it would cost to get the gas pedal moved to the other side because if not I might be unable to drive soon.


----------



## SuperSky

My Boyfriend said:


> X Files is just ok


Oh no you didn't!


----------



## SHERains

A cold heart doesn't always necessarily have to carry cold love


----------



## Dehabilitated

PocketoAlice said:


> I wonder if I should get off the computer for a while today. o.o Maybe I'll be useful for once. lol


What would/could you do? If I could think of something productive to do right now I absolutely would.


----------



## Dehabilitated

PocketoAlice said:


> A lot, more than I have time to do. I generally have so much work to get done that I get overwhelmed and don't do anything. > . <
> Do you have any hobbies or anything you could do?


My hobby is gaming, so... still at the computer


----------



## probably offline

So bored.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Check out "IP Cam Viewer Pro"

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rcreations.WebCamViewerPaid




I'm gonna make the most badass ai private network + home security system. &#128526;


----------



## DarrellLicht

I think I want to buy a cowboy hat (or two). Channeling the Al Jourgensen, Rob Zombie, Hank Williams III look.

Also, i'm a country-boy in my roots 


Edit: I am reminded about my days in seamanship school where we practice throwing mooring splices at bitts. This Hawaiian kid used to call me "Alaskan Cowboy"... My pop used to do some lasso at a rodeo, he showed me a thing or two about that when I was little..


----------



## Dehabilitated

PocketoAlice said:


> Oh no! D: Do you have any interests that you've wanted to try out? Maybe something artsy or physical?


I'm just a total waste of life.


----------



## Kevin001

My mind is all over the place right now, just thinking about death. Death is just another chapter in life, you can choose to be afraid or just accept it.


----------



## Just Lurking

2:30am and counting...
That 2 1/2 hour evening nap was not a good idea.


----------



## Flora20

I wish I could go back in time to the 1900's


----------



## crimeclub

PocketoAlice said:


> I really might try to work up the courage to cover some of The Birthday Massacre's songs. Their style is right up my alley and I honestly want nothing more in this world than to overcome my fear of actually recording myself.
> 
> ...Now to work through the thousands upon thousands of anxiety attacks I will inevitably have to reach this goal. :afr


I _love_ recording (I have a Bachelors in Audio Production) trust me, you get very used to hearing yourself, it's definitely awkward at first but once you push through that initial wall it's second nature, so try it!


----------



## crimeclub

PocketoAlice said:


> Oh that's really cool actually. XD
> I should probably clarify that my fear isn't of recording myself, so much as one flat note or hint of a lisp and I pretty much will trash the whole file. Part of my anxiety is perfectionism, and with a performance-based medium it's hard to work out the kinks and be completely satisfied.


Ah, I see, and I totally relate, unfortunately (in my experience) that perfectionist mentality doesn't seem to fade lol, but it does make for some good recordings, but just try to have fun with it, and if you come up with a track you're happy with maybe post it here too!


----------



## shelbster18

My B/P was like 144/77 the last time I went to the doctor. Like two weeks ago I hit my head on the floor and passed out from dehydration. I'm a fool for drinking so little. This is my third day of drinking more liquids.


----------



## SilentLyric

canker sore, canker sore, go away, come again some other day...


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm starting to think there are things like home planets. And earth is just a pit stop. And I remember someone commenting that some guys from a certain place are "aliens." That was really funny. So, what planet are you from? Future pick up line.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My eyesight is pretty bad. I just thought I saw my mum trip up a bit over a toddler in the garden, despite the fact that that makes no logical sense (how did a toddler get there?) and it wasn't a toddler. So yeah...


----------



## KelsKels

I'm glad my hangover is finally gone, if I could never puke again for the rest of my life I'd be the happiest mfer. I lost 2 pounds though, since I couldn't keep anything down from the last 2 days. 
I really don't want to go over to her apartment and cut my moms hair on my day off. I appreciate her.. but uuuuugh. 
I've thought about starting the 2nd book in my series.. but I just don't want to read it too fast and for the series to be over. 
Contemplating buying the Witcher 3.. I didn't like the 2nd game though so I'm kind of hesitant. But damn it got great reviews.


----------



## Dehabilitated

Some days it's just so hard to care about anything.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

1,000th Post


----------



## Dehabilitated

PocketoAlice said:


> Oh god I think I'm in love...
> Not really, I'm just being dramatic. I think.


I'm like
:yay
...


Who is s/he?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

LOSE YOUR MIND. EAT YOUR CREW. DIE.

hahaha best game description ever.


----------



## TenYears

No one can make me jealous over a woman I already had. If she was worth keeping, I'd still have her.

You can have my sloppy seconds. Enjoy her psychopathic, narcissistic, controlling personality.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Well she got banned rather quickly. I wonder what happened.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well she got banned rather quickly. I wonder what happened.


Don't worry, she'll come back, she always does.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Don't worry, she'll come back, she always does.


What did she get banned for, do you know?


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> What did she get banned for, do you know?


No, I'd be interested to know though, maybe she called more guys pedophiles. :stu


----------



## scooby

Today marks the first time this year that I didn't hear/see Uptown Funk by Bruno Mars. I'm sorta disappointed that the streak is over. It eventually grew on me after it bashed my skull in for months.


----------



## coeur_brise

I admire your ability to articulate so well. Words have power, for better or for worse. Words+time+choice equates to creating feelings. I'm sad when there's silence when I think words should be there. Guess I'd better change my expectations or get a life.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope this Jurassic World movie is good....fingers crossed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wish I had a housekeeper/maid or something because I'm super lazy lately, and my apartment is getting rather gross. :blank And apparently posting on SAS is more important than being clean!


----------



## probably offline

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wish I had a housekeeper/maid or something because I'm super lazy lately, and my apartment is getting rather gross. :blank And apparently posting on SAS is more important than being clean!


Mmyess. Maybe we should get slave boys:idea


----------



## Mxx1

Exam tomorrow.. Hope i do well enough.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml fml.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to pick up at least one carpeted room.


----------



## Kevin001

Why do people have to be so rude to others?.....like seriously.


----------



## legallyalone

What do you do when someone keeps telling you the same story but forgets they told you?


----------



## Surly Wurly

people on facebook making big public game of throne spoiler announcements, and not even to troll anyone, theyre just that unbelievably stupid. ...i...just...there NO WAY i'm gonna be able to kill all of these idiots, theres just too many :,[


----------



## Aeiou

I want bacon.


----------



## SuperSky

I must outlast time itself before having shower and going to sleep.


----------



## rosecolored

Kevin001 said:


> I hope this Jurassic World movie is good....fingers crossed.


It was great. It lives up to the other 3, in my opinion.


----------



## Kevin001

rosecolored said:


> It was great. It lives up to the other 3, in my opinion.


Yeah, I loved it. I might watch it again.


----------



## Just Lurking

Taken out of context, there is a "WTF?" factor with this one.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

SuperSky said:


> I must outlast time itself before having shower and going to sleep.


good luck! ... Ö_Ö


----------



## legallyalone

I don't like touching beards.


----------



## noctilune

I really don't want to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## TenYears

St Louis, you should be embarrassed. Omg.


----------



## tea111red

Thank God they let you make appts. for a lot of things online now. It makes my life soooooo much more easier.


----------



## tea111red

In a Lonely Place said:


> Appointment with a hitman to take out that ****ing piper?:b


:lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Is it okay to eat chips and salsa for dinner?

Yes, yes, it is.


----------



## legallyalone

*Thank God they let you make appts. for a lot of things online now. It makes my life soooooo much more easier.*

What were you able to make an appointment for? I haven't seen online appointments for anything.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Is it okay to eat chips and salsa for dinner?
> 
> Yes, yes, it is.


Literally doing that right now. :high5 Though I'm out of chips now but still have half a can of salsa, so I'm about to run out to the store just for a bag of chips.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Literally doing that right now. :high5 Though I'm out of chips now but still have half a can of salsa, so I'm about to run out to the store just for a bag of chips.


Bring me some ice cream! lol


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Bring me some ice cream! lol


Rocky Road good enough?


----------



## rdrr

I wonder whether it is really me wasting my time, or expecting anything at all is the problem.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Rocky Road good enough?


Get out of my head, you're freaking me out.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

In a Lonely Place said:


>


LOL!!! :grin2: Ice Cream Is A Feeling!!


----------



## crimeclub

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Are you joining us Mark? We can double team Samantha...'s ice cream.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Are you joining us Mark? We can double team Samantha...'s ice cream.


Mike, you have to see this commercial...


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Mike, you have to see this commercial...


That was horrifying, I don't want ice cream now. Also they said twice "I eat little babies....ice cream."


----------



## crimeclub

Inside Out has a 100% on Rotten Tomatoes so far, can't wait!










Though none of my friends are interested in going to see it so I'm probably going to have to wait till it comes out. I'm ok going to a movie alone but probably not a Pixar movie.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> That was horrifying, I don't want ice cream now. Also they said twice "I eat little babies....ice cream."


Right? I know that ad is creepy as f***, but it doesn't stop me from eating ice cream. You should go to YouTube and watch their other commercials too. Mark likes the "eyes scream" one, I think, lol.


----------



## tea111red

legallyalone said:


> What were you able to make an appointment for? I haven't seen online appointments for anything.


Appointment to get my hair cut.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Right? I know that ad is creepy as f***, but it doesn't stop me from eating ice cream. You should go to YouTube and watch their other commercials too. Mark likes the "eyes scream" one, I think, lol.


I guess it doesn't turn me off of eating ice cream either, good thing I got some while I was at the store, and it's all mine! Mwahaha!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> I guess it doesn't turn me off of eating ice cream either, good thing I got some while I was at the store, and it's all mine! Mwahaha!


Just for that....


----------



## SamanthaStrange

And...


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Could We Upload Our Consciousness To A Computer?
http://haystack.tv/upload-consciousness-computer


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Just for that....


Nooooooo!

I feel like a 'Nam vet now..."I've seen some s***, man..."


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Nooooooo!
> 
> I feel like a 'Nam vet now..."I've seen some s***, man..."


:squeeze


----------



## zonebox

I'm thinking about being self employed in January, having my sailboat ready to hit the water, and taking a couple of weeks to just relax and enjoy nature, away from all the people in the world, I'm thinking of how nice it would be to sail so far out in the ocean that I can't even see land anymore, and have not a sight of one person, only mother nature and myself.

No news, no hatred, no society, no ideologies or religion and the only rules set are those provided by nature.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

zonebox said:


> I'm thinking about being self employed in January, having my sailboat ready to hit the water, and taking a couple of weeks to just relax and enjoy nature, away from all the people in the world, I'm thinking of how nice it would be to sail so far out in the ocean that I can't even see land anymore, and have not a sight of one person, only mother nature and myself.
> 
> No news, no hatred, no society, no ideologies or religion and the only rules set are those provided by nature.


You just bought me out of my bad mood!


----------



## zonebox

Out of the Ashes said:


> You just bought me out of my bad mood!


Glad to be of service


----------



## Just Lurking

People are so shady and unreliable.

Pro-Tip: If you want someone to invest in you or something you're doing, then be up front about *everything*. Your would-be investor's personal research shouldn't unearth questions about your integrity.

Candor and honesty go a long way in negating the 'backlash effect' from whatever it is you're trying to hide, but they won't help you if you have to be interrogated to draw it out of you.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I can't believe I've never watched A Scanner Darkly before.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow that sure was quick.....it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Indonesian Kratom farmers/suppliers on Facebook are some of the coolest people I've met on FB.


----------



## Kevin001

Why can't my life be like a movie?


----------



## crimeclub

At the risk of sounding like an old cat lady I'll say that I'm glad I got Penny, with my depression and anxiety flying through the roof the last 6 months I don't know what would have happened If I didn't have her, seriously, I've been having trouble lately, in a lifetime of having some lows, the last 6 months have been the lowest, and getting Pennylane has been the best decision I could have made. Shout out to @Fruitcake your cat obsession is what inspired me to get her, thank you!


----------



## SuperSky

Poptart poptart poptart poptart poptart.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

My mentor, when I was a teen in California, was an ex Vietnam vet and then an ex hippy. He told me that there are two main rules that you need to follow if you're going to live as an entrepreneur.

1: Learn how to get by when times are tough and you're eating out of dumpsters. It's just part of the lifestyle and it will go away quickly if you prepare for it.

2: Every once in a while get really in tune with yourself. Be it with lsd, peyote, prayer, or meditation, and ask yourself (or your god) "Where is this path leading to."

That was it. No technical boring stuff, and he is a successful bio engineering entrepreneur.

Just what I was honestly thinking about. It's getting close to acid spirit walk time for me. I'm sensing a fork in the road.


----------



## TenYears

I miss my boo  It's been two weeks since we've seen each other. My fingers and lips are aching to explore her body again. I want to ravage her. I want to remind her what a beautiful woman she is, without saying a word. Most of all I just really miss having her around. She makes me smile when no one else can. We've talked on the phone but is not the same. I'm hoping she comes over next week.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Gutfeld: Thank you, Rachel Dolezal
http://haystack.tv/gutfeld-rachel-dolezal
She reminds me of someone, I just can't quite remember who.


----------



## tea111red

that fker w/ their damn bagpipes is at it again. i really need to get my headphone jack fixed on my computer so i can wear headphones to block that noise out.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Dat peer pressure to watch Game of Thrones though. Everybody is talking about it, lol. I'm constantly seeing memes about it on 9gag and reddit. People at school are always talking about it. I'll have to watch it some time. I'm also interested in Revenge, Breaking Bad, and The Walking Dead, + anime (namely Steins Gate & Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood atm). Too many shows, not enough time & motivation. :[


----------



## legallyalone

Everytime I send an email I worry that the other person will just go "what?" and have no idea what I mean


----------



## crimeclub

ShatteredGlass said:


> Dat peer pressure to watch Game of Thrones though. Everybody is talking about it, lol. I'm constantly seeing memes about it on 9gag and reddit. People at school are always talking about it. I'll have to watch it some time. I'm also interested in Revenge, Breaking Bad, and The Walking Dead, + anime (namely Steins Gate & Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood atm). Too many shows, not enough time & motivation. :[


dude...just watch it man. I HATE fantasy crap, but this show does it right.

edit: Oh and you better watch Breaking Bad, best drama EVER.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope I don't have to go back to a mental hospital but I got a feeling I just might.


----------



## cj66

a year from now, when they're all here. i'll need to have a real job and drastically different living arrangements by then ...

:time


----------



## Out of the Ashes

All you youngsters who missed out on Rocky could learn something from this


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> I really hope I don't have to go back to a mental hospital but I got a feeling I just might.


Oh man I've been there. Are you feeling suicidal? I mean, I'm serious....if you are, then you know that you need to go, and now.

If you're trying to get help, to get a handle on your depression or something else, you may have better luck going another route. I just haven't had very much luck getting any real help when I've been in a mental hospital. And I've had my share of visits there. I spent all my time sleeping, in my room. I spent a few hours a day in groups. And I spent a grand total of about 15 minutes a week with a psychiatrist.

It depends on what's going on with you. So whatsup?


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> Oh man I've been there. Are you feeling suicidal? I mean, I'm serious....if you are, then you know that you need to go, and now.
> 
> If you're trying to get help, to get a handle on your depression or something else, you may have better luck going another route. I just haven't had very much luck getting any real help when I've been in a mental hospital. And I've had my share of visits there. I spent all my time sleeping, in my room. I spent a few hours a day in groups. And I spent a grand total of about 15 minutes a week with a psychiatrist.
> 
> It depends on what's going on with you. So whatsup?


Nobody seems to be able to help me. I went about a month ago and it was hell, went for self-harming and suicidal thoughts involuntary. It was the longest 8 days of my life, didn't help at all. I'm at the point where I'm thinking about self-harming again and thinking about suicide a lot. I have a physical on Friday and I'm praying so hard that they find like a tumor or some type of cancer. I've been wanting a terminal illness for so long. I'm sleeping more and more everyday, I'm just losing it and don't know what to do.


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> Nobody seems to be able to help me. I went about a month ago and it was hell, went for self-harming and suicidal thoughts involuntary. It was the longest 8 days of my life, didn't help at all. I'm at the point where I'm thinking about self-harming again and *thinking about suicide *a lot. I have a physical on Friday and I'm prayinIg so hard that they find like a tumor or some type of cancer. I've been wanting a terminal illness for so long. I'm sleeping more and more everyday, I'm just losing it and don't know what to do.


I think you need to go in somewhere again, Kevin, like, now.

In my opinion if you're thinking a bout self-harming AND thinking about suicide a lot, you need to get some help, man.

Don't put it off. Do it now.


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> I think you need to go in somewhere again, Kevin, like, now.
> 
> In my opinion if you're thinking a bout self-harming AND thinking about suicide a lot, you need to get some help, man.
> 
> Don't put it off. Do it now.


Thanks for your advise/opinion but I can't. I can't go inpatient again, I will lose it in there. Not even an option, sorry. I'm seeing some counselors and doctors in the next few days, hopefully they can help out. Thanks so much for your help/support.


----------



## Flora20

I hope I'm feeling better by tomorrow -.-


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks for your advise/opinion but I can't. I can't go inpatient again, I will lose it in there. Not even an option, sorry. I'm seeing some counselors and doctors in the next few days, hopefully they can help out. Thanks so much for your help/support.


I think you know that you need to go in.

I just worry when people start getting into that frame of mind, that mindset. Because I lost somebody really, really close to me from suicide not that long ago. I actually witnessed her suicide. So please, man, don't take any chances. Please go in.


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> I think you know that you need to go in.
> 
> I just worry when people start getting into that frame of mind, that mindset. Because I lost somebody really, really close to me from suicide not that long ago. I actually witnessed her suicide. So please, man, don't take any chances. Please go in.


You don't understand my anxiety is really severe, Its so not a good idea. I rarely leave my room. I barely survived the first time, it wouldn't be good for me to go again. Plus I can't afford another stay. If I was suicidal like now and didn't have severe anxiety then ok. People like me can't get better in places like that, I was shaking mostly everyday in there. Scared out of my mind. You can't put people with Agoraphobia and severe anxiety in mental hospitals, it won't work. Its just flooding them all at once, it just makes them more scared.


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> You don't understand my anxiety is really severe, Its so not a good idea. I rarely leave my room. I barely survived the first time, it wouldn't be good for me to go again. Plus I can't afford another stay. If I was suicidal like now and didn't have severe anxiety then ok. People like me can't get better in places like that, I was shaking mostly everyday in there. Scared out of my mind. You can't put people with Agoraphobia and severe anxiety in mental hospitals, it won't work. Its just flooding them all at once, it just makes them more scared.


I understand, man. I've been there.

You have to get over your anxiety enough so that you can do what you have to do to help yourself. Do you think I wanted to go into a Houston county-funded psychiatric hospital a few years ago? F*** no I didn't. I didn't want to go, my nerves were already shot to hell, but I went in anyway, to get some help, it was the only help that I could get. So I didn't have a choice. I just did it. Demand some help, you have to speak up when you get in there. If you don't speak up, they may not help you. Tell them you're meds aren't working, you need something else, or you need a stronger dose.

Kevin, if you do this then two weeks or so from now, you might be on your way to feeling a world of difference. If you don't do this, then you will be right where you are now, two weeks from now.

What have you got to lose man? Do it.


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> I understand, man. I've been there.
> 
> You have to get over your anxiety enough so that you can do what you have to do to help yourself. Do you think I wanted to go into a Houston county-funded psychiatric hospital a few years ago? F*** no I didn't. I didn't want to go, my nerves were already shot to hell, but I went in anyway, to get some help, it was the only help that I could get. So I didn't have a choice. I just did it. Demand some help, you have to speak up when you get in there. If you don't speak up, they may not help you. Tell them you're meds aren't working, you need something else, or you need a stronger dose.
> 
> Kevin, if you do this then two weeks or so from now, you might be on your way to feeling a world of difference. If you don't do this, then you will be right where you are now, two weeks from now.
> 
> What have you got to lose man? Do it.


I can't shake my anxiety, I've been trying for years. I've never heard of anyone like me, I'm having a panic attack right now just talking to you. You're way older than me and probably way smarter than me. I just can't handle it right now in my life. Being inpatient is the worst thing I ever been through. It is pure hell. No one deserves that. If I did go I would really try to hurt myself in there. They couldn't help me at all the first time, what makes you think they can this time? I know you're concerned but some people aren't made for this world. Some of us are really so far along that we can't be saved. I would trade my soul to the devil right now if I could get a terminal illness.


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> I can't shake my anxiety, I've been trying for years. I've never heard of anyone like me, I'm having a panic attack right now just talking to you. You're way older than me and probably way smarter than me. I just can't handle it right now in my life. Being inpatient is the worst thing I ever been through. It is pure hell. No one deserves that. If I did go I would really try to hurt myself in there. They couldn't help me at all the first time, what makes you think they can this time? I know you're concerned but some people aren't made for this world. Some of us are really so far along that we can't be saved. I would trade my soul to the devil right now if I could get a terminal illness.


You don't have to be strong right now. You just need to ask for help, that's all you have to do. The rest will take care of itself.

They won't let you harm yourself if you go in, telling them that you have suicidal thoughts or ideations. They will do all the work, you just go in.

All you have to do is jus speak up and tell them why this isn't working for you. Tell them if you think your meds aren't working, or whatever it is in your life that's getting you down like this. That's all you have to do.

I've been involuntarily committed...Ikd...five...six times. I completely lost it after I watched my girlfriend kill herself Kevin. I completely lost it, for about a year. I had to live with my parents. And I was still involuntarily committed to three hospitals during that time. I mean...I just....lost it....completely. The psychiatrists I was seeing did not know wtf to do with me at one point. I became someone else. It was pure f-ing hell.

So, I have pretty bad anxiety, my shrink even says, it's pretty bad...I have Major Depressive Disorder, Borderline Personality Disorder, SAD, GAD, PTSD from the suicide, and from child abuse, if I have all that, and can check myself in, then you can too. There are people (you're parents, I'm sure) that would want you to get help.

Just do it, man. If you wait, this decision is just going to linger in front of you. Just do it. Right now. Get it over with. Do it.


----------



## slyfox

I find it annoying when people create tutorials and haven't actually been successful at what they are teaching. If they say they are just trying it and sharing their steps that is fine, but they should have an update on how things turned out. And if I'm wrong and these people actually were successful they should've posted pictures of them succeeding so people know they aren't wasting their time.

For example, I'm finding it annoying that there are tutorials online about growing aloe vera from leaf cuttings, but there doesn't seem to be confirmation anywhere of anyone actually succeeding. Took some cuttings from my aloe that I was proud was growing big, because I really wanted more plants, but from what I was reading on a forum people don't think you can grow them from just leaf cuttings. I'll try it since I will have already wasted the leaf, but even if I fail I won't know if I've done something wrong because the people who claim you can grow them from cuttings never post proof. If you look up something like snake plants grown from cuttings on the other hand you'll see pictures of roots on cuttings and new leaves emerging.


----------



## Crisigv

Them suicidal thoughts


----------



## shelbster18

My mother seems excited about my sister having a baby. I think it will make her happy. I just wished not too long ago that I could be an aunt. I wished that my other sister would stay out of trouble and get a job and she got a job at McDonalds and now she's saving up her money to drive all the way from Iowa to Georgia to spend a few days with me.I also wished not to get as frustrated and I haven't recently. Boy, wishes do come true


----------



## TenYears

Ya know...dayyuuummmm.

People that are bat**** crazy, and also do not care who they hurt, and who have no conscience at all are the worst. They are less than human.

There are a couple on this site. Omfg.


----------



## TabbyTab

So you message me then don't reply for over an hour??? OKAY.


----------



## Flora20

I want to try doing spray paint art it looks fun.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TabbyTab said:


> So you message me then don't reply for over an hour??? OKAY.


I know how this feels.. I've also done it myself though. I did it a lot last year with somebody from school. Why? Anxiety. Quite a few times I dreaded looking at my phone for hours after receiving a reply to a message. I try to not do it now though, as I know how irritating it can be.


----------



## StaceyLaine14

TenYears said:


> Ya know...dayyuuummmm.
> 
> People that are bat**** crazy, and also do not care who they hurt, and who have no conscience at all are the worst. They are less than human.
> 
> There are a couple on this site. Omfg.


The people who post rude, disrespectful comments on threads targeting other users make me so mad! I hate seeing threads closed due to respectful disagreements, yet posts insensitively calling other users names for their ideas remain viewable? Do they not realize that that's triggering to other users? After all, this is a *social anxiety support* forum. It really grates my nerves. I don't know if these people's social skills are just legitimately so bad that they don't realize what they're saying is hurtful or if they are just *******s.


----------



## Surly Wurly

really thought those blueberries would be defrosted by now


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I befriended a an old friend on Facebook from my childhood outlaw days who ratted on me to a motorcycle gang for robbing them and got my leg broken, kidnapped, and nearly killed (he was in on it too, just didn't want to face the consequences) I wanted to forgive him but I couldn't. He accepted my friend request though but made no reply either. Where do I go from here?

I've already given up on my revenge fantasies.

Flashbacks are sure to come...


----------



## Kevin001

PocketoAlice said:


> I just want a hug, these past few days have been incredibly unforgiving. I hope this weekend goes well, I really need something positive in my life for once.


:squeeze


----------



## Just Lurking

Durrrrr

Watching a television series on DVD, disc by disc... I finish a disc of episodes and move on to the next one, and see that the first episode on it is the 'extended' version of the episode on the previous disc... Umm, you guys couldn't have put that on the first disc or noted somewhere _"hey, we have an extended version of this one, watch that instead..."_

Common sense isn't so common.


----------



## TabbyTab

ShatteredGlass said:


> I know how this feels.. I've also done it myself though. I did it a lot last year with somebody from school. Why? Anxiety. Quite a few times I dreaded looking at my phone for hours after receiving a reply to a message. I try to not do it now though, as I know how irritating it can be.


Yeah it just irked me bc it was something that was a conversation starter, like it seemed he wanted to start a convo then when I reply it's like no reply for the rest of the night, while he was clearly still online. Like okaaayyy. And I agree I do it as well but only with people who I'm not too familiar with and this was someone who I consider a friend. So it just irked my feels that he'd blatantly ignore me like that :L


----------



## millenniumman75

TenYears said:


> Ya know...dayyuuummmm.
> 
> People that are bat**** crazy, and also do not care who they hurt, and who have no conscience at all are the worst. They are less than human.
> 
> There are a couple on this site. Omfg.


Tell me about it. :doh


----------



## tea111red

i guess it's weird to return a voicemail w/ an email, but i'm just not in the mood to talk to people on the phone, lol.


----------



## Just Lurking

crimeclub said:


> What are you watching fool?


Battlestar Galactica - I'd never watched it before, but my sister recommended it and loaned me the set.

I've developed a love for Mary McDonnell.


----------



## Methodical

I hate getting voicemail. Couldn't just send a text or e-mail? If you're going to call me someone better be dying or close to it.


----------



## legallyalone

People are so fast. I just want to take life more slowly. Though I suppose if I enjoyed life I'd try to get as much out of it as possible like them.


----------



## TryingMara

You miss the point. You'd be hurt if situations were reversed.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am hungry


----------



## Kevin001

Why do I always fall asleep to horror movies?


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Why do I always fall asleep to horror movies?


It's probably a sign you shouldn't be putting that stuff into your mind.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> It's probably a sign you shouldn't be putting that stuff into your mind.


Its a tradition now or more like a habit I can't break, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Its a tradition now or more like a habit I can't break, lol.


I hope you don't get desensitized to it.


----------



## Cmasch

Can't decide if I actually want a relationship at the moment


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I see this guy every week in the waiting room of my therapist's office, and every time I look up from reading, he's staring at me. Maybe I should just start flirting with him. Two mentally ill people dating sounds like an excellent idea. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## blue2

SamanthaStrange said:


> Two mentally ill people dating sounds like an excellent idea. What could possibly go wrong?


Nothing on the plus side if such people ever decide to have children good chance one will turn out to be a mad scientist or something


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Nevermind, it's pointless.


----------



## millenniumman75

I want to go out on my back deck so I can enjoy the DRY weather before the remnants of Bill make their way here tonight.


----------



## legallyalone

SamanthaStrange said:


> every time I look up from reading, he's staring at me. Maybe I should just start flirting with him


You and I have vastly different instincts.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> I see this guy every week in the waiting room of my therapist's office, and every time I look up from reading, he's staring at me. Maybe I should just start flirting with him. Two mentally ill people dating sounds like an excellent idea. What could possibly go wrong?


Uhm....actually....a few years....

Nevermind. Sorry.

Carry on.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm sorry that my facetious comment annoyed a few people. It was not meant to be offensive in any way. I'm mentally ill myself, and sometimes I say stupid sh*t, especially when I'm in the mood I've been in lately. Apparently alienating people is my new hobby.


----------



## mattmc

To SAS.


----------



## herk

cant tell if im overly sensitive or if theres reason to be frustrated


----------



## SuperSky

Just discovered that "seedless tomatoes" exist.
And my boyfriend eats them. Because the seeds in normal tomatoes bother him.
AND THEY LOOK LIKE THIS WTF


----------



## mr hoang

Theres a party at my house and I have to get up early tmrw and catch a flight.


----------



## Just Lurking

I wish I was able to sleep more. 
Consciousness can be pretty brutal at times.


----------



## crimeclub

Just Lurking said:


> I wish I was able to sleep more.
> Consciousness can be pretty brutal at times.


I sleep literally one hour at a time, I wish i was exaggerating, nearly every hour on the hour I wake up and look at the clock. It's been like this for years. I haven't slept for more than 3 hours in maybe about 5 years. Anxiety f***s with me even when I'm alone and safe in my bed.


----------



## SuperSky

> This fashion brand sources its items from a number of independent suppliers and designers. As such, the products may possess different brand labels than the indicated brand.


Uh... What?


----------



## Flora20

I want ice cream.


----------



## CWe

In a sadistic mood 0_P


----------



## millenniumman75

I turn 40 today. I don't feel any different than 39.

I have been told that I don't look 40.

I did a six mile run with a heat-cramped hamstring and still made it.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I'm afraid that I actually have an alcohol problem, I can't stop drinking hard alcohol every day. I have work obligations that I need to tend to, I have future aspirations and goals that I feel like I'm f***ing over each time I go to the liquor store, every day. I never would have thought I'd be in this position but I'm thinking about possibly looking for a local AA group. After I clock out the first thing I'm thinking is how I need to be immediately drunk asap. I can't stand the depression, but I can't keep getting drunk like this.


Why are you drinking every day? Alcohol is fattening. 
I am so used to the nerves....even with Paxil, they punch through sometimes.


----------



## millenniumman75

SuperSky said:


> Just discovered that "seedless tomatoes" exist.
> And my boyfriend eats them. Because the seeds in normal tomatoes bother him.
> AND THEY LOOK LIKE THIS WTF


They kinda look fake and painted. :con


----------



## EndlessBlu

I wish I was dead. At least then I could lie around all day and not feel bad about it.


----------



## SuperSky

millenniumman75 said:


> They kinda look fake and painted. :con


 Agreed. Like the artist had never seen a real tomato before, and someone described it to them. They did a pretty good job, but there's still something waaaay off.



millenniumman75 said:


> I turn 40 today. I don't feel any different than 39.


Happy B'day.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

millenniumman75 said:


> I turn 40 today. I don't feel any different than 39.
> 
> I have been told that I don't look 40.
> 
> I did a six mile run with a heat-cramped hamstring and still made it.


happy birthday



EndlessBlu said:


> I wish I was dead. At least then I could lie around all day and not feel bad about it.


...stay...strong!...i know what its like...i havent found the answer yet either...im probably doing everything i shouldnt with the little bit of energy i have...we just have to see where this is all taking us...i still have hope


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> Why are you drinking every day? Alcohol is fattening.
> I am so used to the nerves....even with Paxil, they punch through sometimes.


Yeah I've put on a few extra pounds, too bad vodka is packed with calories.


----------



## AussiePea

I forget how much I enjoy learning far too easily and end up procrastinating from studying whenever I can. If only there was a way to capture that feeling of utter joy when I learn something new and maintain it.


----------



## Kevin001

Its Saturday and I have nothing to do like always.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm sorry that my facetious comment annoyed a few people. It was not meant to be offensive in any way. I'm mentally ill myself, and sometimes I say stupid sh*t, especially when I'm in the mood I've been in lately. Apparently alienating people is my new hobby.


I assume you mean the thing about mentally ill people not dating. Since I quoted you, then changed what I wrote, I'll explain what I meant at least. I can't speak for anyone else though.

It didn't offend me, especially your post. I just wanted to debate the logic, but I realized it was the wrong place, I was too tired, and that it was pointless to argue. That's all. You have the right to speak your views.

Oh, and I haven't noticed a delete function on Tapatalk, or I would have deleted my comment completely.


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> I turn 40 today.


40, wow. Are you sure you have your paperwork right?

Happy birthday


----------



## legallyalone

I'm never sure how to react when people on the internet tell me to kill myself.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

legallyalone said:


> I'm never sure how to react when people on the internet tell me to kill myself.


I know this doesn't help, but I feel sorry for those people. You are far better off than them no matter what you did.


----------



## EndlessBlu

I think I'm a pretty horrible person


----------



## EndlessBlu

There are people I want to be friends with on here but they probably hate me/think I'm a complete weirdo/find me boring/think I'm a jerk

and I'd probably end up abandoning them anyway


----------



## TenYears

I just had the most awesome little encounter with this girl at the convenience store down the street, lmao.

She brought her dog in (wasn't a service dog, she just brought him in). And it took a few minutes for her to check out so I was petting her dog (he came up to me). We made fun of the clerk (who I kind of know in a way, because I've lived here for over a year) and I was like, yeah, you have to keep an eye on this guy, watch him lol. And we talked outside for a couple minutes about where we lived and the neighborhood and it was really pretty cool.

I mean, I have a gf, but I think she might have become a friend. I just. As usual. Bailed out, I just left. But yeah, she seemed really cool.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> 40, wow. Are you sure you have your paperwork right?
> 
> Happy birthday


Thanks, man.

Yeah - the birth certificate is authentic - my fingers and feet in ink on the paper. My mom's maiden name was misspelled (by one letter).

hmm.....I did joke with my mom about a maternity test at my dinner :lol.

My brother called today - a shock. I haven't spoken to him since Christmas Eve!


----------



## TenYears

Happy birthday, MM. Hope it was a good one.


----------



## crimeclub

Happy Bday MM! The big 4-O.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get out of this bed and go brush my teeth.


----------



## legallyalone

PocketoAlice said:


> Nothing is scarier than not being afraid.
> 
> Words are evading me, I think I need them. I feel as if everything is slowly draining from me.


I think I get that, just not caring about things you know you should, like **** ups at work, or especially for me, health stuff. Like, I might get fired, or I might lose my finger tips, but whatever, not important. What is important is sounding silly for making an appointment or embarrassing myself by telling the boss what I did wrong before it's too late.

_

I hate outside. Outside is the worst. I want to never need to be outside for more than a few minutes when traveling to another indoors.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

PocketoAlice said:


> Nothing is scarier than not being afraid.
> 
> Words are evading me, I think I need them. I feel as if everything is slowly draining from me.


Are you passing out? You need to get around another person if you're feeling like that at all again. Sorry, just that I went through a round of seizures and found out they can do a lot of damage.


----------



## probably offline

Mother of god, I'm so glad I started watching season 3 of OITNB


----------



## legallyalone

probably offline said:


> Mother of god, I'm so glad I started watching season 3 of OITNB


I've seen so many articles about this phenomenon of straight girls being attracted to that character.


----------



## probably offline

legallyalone said:


> I've seen so many articles about this phenomenon of straight girls being attracted to that character.


It's like Shane all over again. My vagina is ready.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

> I was referencing depression, I'm alright.
> I'm sorry, are you doing alright now?


That's good. Sounded kind of like you were fading out and I thought I read somewhere about you passing out at work before.
I'm not having withdrawal seizures anymore, but I think it gave me a whole new layer of ptsd to worry about. If I start to feel weird at all I start to panic. Woke up too many times in my boxers during a cat scan thinking wtf is happening.


legallyalone said:


> I've seen so many articles about this phenomenon of straight girls being attracted to that character.


And I'm a straight guy but love that show and that first episode made me cry. Just the part about losing children in different ways.


----------



## tea111red

smh


----------



## Sean07

probably offline said:


> Mother of god, I'm so glad I started watching season 3 of OITNB


She's ethereal. Her beauty does not get the on-show recognition it deserves.


----------



## tea111red

why don't people listen to warnings??????!!!!!!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i can't even cry anymore. school has been abusing me for months and months, yet i just take it. every passing day it seems slightly more unlikely that i'll ever make any meaningful relationships. it's been like that for at least 2 and a half years. my willingness to interact with people is very low. i'm so used to being silent at school that talking feels strange. much of the time i outright ignore people. hearing somebody speak to me elicits a mixture of anxiety and apathy. my social skills are extremely below average and it makes me feel like dying. only.. i don't want to die. i never truly did. 

embarrassment is quite literally the bane of my existence. every action i take in the presence of others is engineered for minimal social embarrassment, or to try and manipulate people's feelings about me. i'm not kidding when i say that i will delay very minor things to maintain some sort of image resembling perfection. for example, i might plan to look up in class, but i will delay it for some period of time if somebody just said the name of a celebrity. this is because i want to look completely indifferent to the familiar name being mentioned, so i won't look up as it might look like a response to the name. constantly blushing is a menace to my plans though, because blushing makes my mind go haywire and unable to think properly. i have to try and incorporate it into my plans. for example, i might go red faced due to an embarrassment in class; i will try and completely cover the blush with two hands. i will try and make it seem like i'm just tired, by pretending to rub my eyes. tired is better than embarrassed, so i always do this. later on, when my face is not red, i will cover it with two hands again, so it kind of masks the fact that the first time i covered it (when it was red) was triggered by a specific event (the embarrassment).

i'm not sure if that makes sense, but it is the truth. i devote my life to avoiding embarrassment. even my posts + general image on sas are engineered in a way that aim to give other sas members a certain image of me. 

i don't even know anymore. i feel so dumb. i'm literally obsessed with the idea that everybody's eyes are on me 100% of the time. i'm always putting on a show.

it is kind of interesting looking at these thoughts in a form other than.. well.. thoughts. if i saw myself at school, i'd be seeing somebody who is actually putting on an act to try and avoid embarrassment/humiliation. i'll definitely be interested to find out what the psych has to say about this, and everything else. i hope i have a long enough appointment to really let it all out and get that prescription.


----------



## kivi

I will go to a quiet town this week. I may stay there for 3 weeks but there'll be no internet except on my phone (but it slows down after a while)


----------



## probably offline

Sean07 said:


> She's ethereal. Her beauty does not get the on-show recognition it deserves.


Do you want more shower scenes, or something?

(don't give any spoilers, I'm only at episode 9)

---

I have a hard time telling if people are my age or not. Especially guys. I tend to think that someone is too old for me, and then it turns out that he's the same age as me. It feels weird. Men are my age now. _Men_. I guess I should start using that word. I dislike that word. It makes me cringe. Am I supposed to flirt with them now? It doesn't feel natural. Maybe I wouldn't feel like this is if I was further ahead in life, so it made more sense to be attracted to someone with a career, who might be a father.


----------



## CWe

I love you but f*** you!


----------



## Babyboo12

How old I am I don't care about noting anymore or eveything it's seem boring and mature and lame and how boring to be old is


----------



## crimeclub

So the lady that lives in the condo above me, I think she’s in her mid to late 30s, out of pure loneliness I went up to ask her if I could borrow her laundry room key, because I “lost my key” (I didn’t, I have my own washer and dryer in my condo…I’m lonely here give me a break) She invited me in and we chatted, I can tell she might be a little lonely herself, she’s a total cat lady, she has three cats and I can tell she was thrilled to have me over. She seems super nice and I'd really like to start a friendship and maybe hang out, have dinner every once in a while, watch Netflix together sometimes, but I really got the feeling she was kind of into me, I got all the signs, so that makes me a little apprehensive. I’ve tried to befriend girls that show signs of attraction and it never ends well when they find out I’m just wanting friendship. So I’m not sure what to do. I guess I’ll test the waters and see exactly what the situation is. I hope I can get something worked out because my friends are so far away and it would be awesome to make a new friend who literally lives just right above me.


----------



## legallyalone

probably offline said:


> I have a hard time telling if people are my age or not. Especially guys. I tend to think that someone is too old for me, and then it turns out that he's the same age as me. It feels weird. Men are my age now. _Men_. I guess I should start using that word. I dislike that word. It makes me cringe. Am I supposed to flirt with them now? It doesn't feel natural. Maybe I wouldn't feel like this is if I was further ahead in life, so it made more sense to be attracted to someone with a career, who might be a father.


Lol. Well, lol at the way you wrote that, not lol at the actual problem. I can see how that is an annoying position to be in and one that many here may find ourselves in later. Not just a dating issue, how it feels to talk to anyone when you're just years behind all of your peers. I won't notice that yet, many in my age group will still live in extended adolescence and act like kids for a few more years, but one day they'll grow up and I won't and it will be so uncomfortable to talk to them.


----------



## TenYears

crimeclub said:


> So the lady that lives in the condo above me, I think she's in her mid to late 30s, out of pure loneliness I went up to ask her if I could borrow her laundry room key, because I "lost my key" (I didn't, I have my own washer and dryer in my condo&#8230;I'm lonely here give me a break) She invited me in and we chatted, I can tell she might be a little lonely herself, she's a total cat lady, she has three cats and I can tell she was thrilled to have me over. She seems super nice and I'd really like to start a friendship and maybe hang out, have dinner every once in a while, watch Netflix together sometimes, but I really got the feeling she was kind of into me, I got all the signs, so that makes me a little apprehensive. I've tried to befriend girls that show signs of attraction and it never ends well when they find out I'm just wanting friendship. So I'm not sure what to do. I guess I'll test the waters and see exactly what the situation is. I hope I can get something worked out because my friends are so far away and it would be awesome to make a new friend who literally lives just right above me.


 Oh man I hate that. When you're just trying to be friends with a girl, and she wants more. And she's just all over you, won't stop, you can't come up for air, she wants your body, but all you want is to just be friends.

Yeah. Sucks.

*sigh*

I feel for ya, man. I hope it works out. Hang in there. Be strong.


----------



## Sean07

probably offline said:


> Do you want more shower scenes, or something?
> 
> (don't give any spoilers, I'm only at episode 9)


Hah, well I don't not want any more shower scenes, I'm not an idiot. But what I mean was that the on-screen characters don't seem to take much notice of her other than our girl Pipes. If Ruby Rose or a character played by her was suddenly just there in front of me filling up space where there previously wasn't Ruby Rose or a character played by her, I'd definitely say something.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> So the lady that lives in the condo above me, I think she's in her mid to late 30s, out of pure loneliness I went up to ask her if I could borrow her laundry room key, because I "lost my key" (I didn't, I have my own washer and dryer in my condo&#8230;I'm lonely here give me a break) She invited me in and we chatted, I can tell she might be a little lonely herself, she's a total cat lady, she has three cats and I can tell she was thrilled to have me over. She seems super nice and I'd really like to start a friendship and maybe hang out, have dinner every once in a while, watch Netflix together sometimes, but I really got the feeling she was kind of into me, I got all the signs, so that makes me a little apprehensive. I've tried to befriend girls that show signs of attraction and it never ends well when they find out I'm just wanting friendship. So I'm not sure what to do. I guess I'll test the waters and see exactly what the situation is. I hope I can get something worked out because my friends are so far away and it would be awesome to make a new friend who literally lives just right above me.


I wish you were under me... wait... I mean... I wish you lived below me so you could come upstairs and flirt with me.

But for real, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## likevomit

im feeling really dizzy right now, im thinking maybe its because i havent ate anything all day ? yeah, i should probably go eat now.


----------



## Avo91

Sean07 said:


> She's ethereal. Her beauty does not get the on-show recognition it deserves.


She is stunning. I haven't even started oitnb but I've been 'aware' of Ruby Rose ... Going through her pictures and trying to get brows as good as hers ha!


----------



## kivi

The teachers ignore passive students and being harsh on them, they are being interested in active students then they say "It must make you feel challenged and ambitious." if you get a bad grade and you say "School makes me nervous, anxious." No sorry, I am not that kind of student. I go to my home, cry and do nothing, it doesn't make me feel ambitious.


----------



## millenniumman75

I think I am going to have to take an emergency nap.

Sears still has not contacted me about my lawn mower. Three weeks and counting, guys.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wish you were under me... wait... I mean... I wish you lived below me so you could come upstairs and flirt with me.
> 
> But for real, I hope it works out for you.


I'd love to be under you. Wait, I mean, ..what?

No I think we'd have fun being condo neighbors, we'd probably get into all kinds of shenanigans like some zany sitcom from the 60s.


----------



## legallyalone

kivi said:


> The teachers ignore passive students and being harsh on them, they are being interested in active students then they say "It must make you feel challenged and ambitious." if you get a bad grade and you say "School makes me nervous, anxious." No sorry, I am not that kind of student. I go to my home, cry and do nothing, it doesn't make me feel ambitious.


Same, I respond to positive reinforcement. Negative reinforcement makes me want to give up, I accept their judgement of me as incompetent. I think most are that way though, teachers just choose the easy route and blame you.


----------



## coeur_brise

Oh my dear brother. He and I don't have the best of relations, but he bought Baja blast and gently placed one by my bedside as he was trying to interrupt my sleeping. 

I'm not sure I should stick around this place anymore, after all, what I don't know can't hurt me, right? If I knew I was your babe a little bit more, and yours truly, it'd sting a little less.

But back to that, it does kinda sting. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. Absence with the presence of others makes the heart grow insecurer. Maybe this will pass. this too shall pass.


----------



## feels

Feelin' like your heart is black and void cause you didn't enjoy an adorable kids movie very much.


----------



## crimeclub

feels said:


> Feelin' like your heart is black and void cause you didn't enjoy an adorable kids movie very much.


Inside Out? If so then I hate your black horrible heart.


----------



## legallyalone

feels said:


> Feelin' like your heart is black and void cause you didn't enjoy an adorable kids movie very much.


Lol, which?


----------



## a degree of freedom

Go! Go run! Go run circle! Do it!












PocketoAlice said:


> My hair is floofy. Someone pet me. o(T△T)o


You win 1st place at adorable. Congrats! :grin2:


----------



## feels

crimeclub said:


> Inside Out? If so then I hate your black horrible heart.





legallyalone said:


> Lol, which?


Lol yeah, it was Inside Out. I felt bad cause my friends were really hyped about it afterward and I didn't wanna be like a big ol' scrooge so I just lied. I did like that part with Bing Bong and the rocket ship that had me choking up a little bit and I liked the overall message. But mostly I was just bored and salty. :tiptoe


----------



## crimeclub

feels said:


> Lol yeah, it was Inside Out. I felt bad cause my friends were really hyped about it afterward and I didn't wanna be like a big ol' scrooge so I just lied. I did like that part with Bing Bong and the rocket ship that had me choking up a little bit and I liked the overall message. But mostly I was just bored and salty. :tiptoe


:cry and this whole time I thought I liked you...

Just kidding. I can still accept you...I guess...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I need someone to sing me to sleep.


----------



## Flora20

I want to do a painting but not sure what to paint.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

My little nephew told me he loved me out of the blue today. It was really cool. I haven't heard that in a long time from anyone.


----------



## feels

crimeclub said:


> :cry and this whole time I thought I liked you...
> 
> Just kidding. I can still accept you...I guess...


Lol, well I'm not usually a grumpy old man. Feels really weird and ****ty quite honestly. So just hoping my soul gets returned back to me at some point.


----------



## thomasjune

Casual sex is pretty awesome. Friends with benefits is even better.
I kinda miss my ex-wife but I'm also glad she's not around anymore.


----------



## mattmc

I feel like crawling into a cave and letting the moss grow on me until it smothers me to death.


----------



## Andras96

I need to find more interests to distract myself with. I need something to distract me from the same depressive thoughts over and over again.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

mattmc said:


> I feel like crawling into a cave and letting the moss grow on me until it smothers me to death.


no!


----------



## Mxx1

It's finally summer vacation :yay


----------



## probably offline

Urgh. I hope he understood that it has nothing to do with him, and that I'd still like to see him later on.


----------



## TenYears

My son just quit little league (he's into football now). Wow. All those years at that field, just...gone now.

My son and my youngest daughter are both in football now. Ffs. I'm really worried. I hope she doesn't get hurt. I really, really, really hope she doesn't get hurt. I tried to talk her out of it, but nope. She's....said she's gonna kick some boy's butts, she wants to lay them out lol. I don't know about that. I told her she's gonna have to protect herself, she's gonna have to block, or she's gonna get hurt. I told her those boys are not gonna hold back, just because she's a girl. They're gonna go after her.


----------



## crimeclub

I got the coolest Casablanca poster for my room and now I feel like a proper movie snob.


----------



## crimeclub

The year was 2002, I just graduated high school and was visiting a friend in California, we went to see Strung Out, and little did I know that show was recorded for their legendary live album. Hearing this hits me right in the nostalgic feels. Mmmm feels so good...


----------



## mattmc

inna sense said:


> no!


I appreciate the concern but it's just a fantasy. I can't enact it for a very long time.


----------



## probably offline

I like long and flat fingers. I wonder who has the flattest fingers in the world? Maybe they look like the hands of Judge Doom, after he got run over by the steamroller?


----------



## coeur_brise

And: "What happened to the light, gay, tender, loving man she thought he was, the one who wrote such moving poems to her, who raced her to the Moon and back, kissed away her tears with that little-boy-lopsided-grin? He's still there, playing an unkind game of hide-and-seek, somewhere within the multiple-reflected image 
identities of this complicated man. He can leave her weeping, with an uncaring, bored shrug of his shoulders .. . with not even a backward glance of regret, and the next day, return with a bunch of violets, a new poem and his old gentleness, begging forgiveness and swearing his devotion anew."

"'When will I see you again?"

:stu :rain


----------



## shelbster18

I wish weed grew everywhere. I'd be a pothead. xD 

Someone actually told me a story about a weed plant that grew in someone's front yard back in the 50s near where I live but the woman never noticed it was a weed plant until years later and it got cut down. What a shame. -_-


----------



## TenYears

shelbster18 said:


> I wish weed grew everywhere. I'd be a pothead. xD
> 
> Someone actually told me a story about a weed plant that grew in someone's front yard back in the 50s near where I live but the woman never noticed it was a weed plant until years later and it got cut down. What a shame. -_-


Haha.

When I was a kid my parents had a huge house on about two acres, with a creek running behind it. Just before we moved out of that house, when I was about 17 years old, I threw a bunch of seeds onto that creekbed, I mean a bunch of them. I bet there are plants growing, I bet there are huge, huge buds back there now lol. I just can't go there, ya know? It was pretty good stuff, too.


----------



## lockS

I just accidentally called someone! I hate when that happens. The guy might think I like him or something. Iieeeek hope he doesn't think that. Wow, that was embarrassing.


----------



## crimeclub

Man I am one bored McBored-pants. It's like the God of bored descended from his boring cloud and hit me across the face with his Bored board. Can someone sacrifice their membership here and do something really crazy and entertaining?


----------



## legallyalone

Hoooray, internet's back


----------



## Just Lurking

The uneasy feeling in that situation where you have a large document open, go to close it, and get the _"do you want to save changes?"_ pop-up...

Ummm, what changes...........


----------



## mattmc

For some reason I can't stop listening to this song.


----------



## Kevin001

Why do I have such bad skin?


----------



## legallyalone

Just Lurking said:


> The uneasy feeling in that situation where you have a large document open, go to close it, and get the _"do you want to save changes?"_ pop-up...
> 
> Ummm, what changes...........


Lol I get that. Actually I discovered at this one computer I use a lot, that hitting the print button counts as a change. I would always save, print, then close and get that message and freak out.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I wonder if the US Army is still running that MMO FPS recruitment game? I wonder what kind of data those Chinese hackers have on me because of that game and from actually applying pre-Iraq but turning them down when they said they didn't give the 20k bonus for GEDs (even though you test post college graduate level).

I bet they have a file on me saying I'd be a superspy because of all the ownage I did in that game, and that I hate my country and would be easy to turn.

I hope they send a hot Chinese chick recruiter for me so I can at least get something out of it. And that she doesn't try to kill me when I refuse to do what she wants, like some of my past lovers.


----------



## EndlessBlu

I need to find a cute anime girl avatar to upload so people on the internet will like me and pay attention to me

That's how it works, right?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

mattmc said:


> I appreciate the concern but it's just a fantasy. I can't enact it for a very long time.


never!


----------



## kivi

I am still waiting


----------



## Flora20

Why do I always write such long stories that are difficult to end.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Flora20 said:


> Why do I always write such long stories that are difficult to end.


Because you have such a complex mind.


----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## bad baby

when you listen to somebody's music and you start to feel like maybe you are in love with that person. i wonder if that's a thing


----------



## louiselouisa

Why is discussion about games not in entertainment area?


----------



## Kevin001

It seems like I've been having doctor's appointments every day. This sh*t has to stop, I'm so drained.


----------



## legallyalone

Bored


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I hope to buy this ****ty little town one day just to fire all the cops and replace them with my old friends. That'd be a riot. Thing is, they'd probably commit fewer crimes while doing it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

If you're a decent/friendly person who people like for their personality, people won't tell you what they actually think about things like your physical appearance/age/job/lifestyle etc. You know, the more superficial things. They may even feel guilty about thinking negatively about these things in regards to you because they see you as a decent person inside.

But if you're a complete ******* people will bring up what they really think. All the horrible things people really think.

So it's easy to tell what people in general really think about you negatively by what people in general always bring up when someone who is physically similar but an ******* does something that pisses people off.

Well that, and anonymous comments people get.


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> If you're a decent/friendly person who people like for their personality, people won't tell you what they actually think about things like your physical appearance/age/job/lifestyle etc. You know, the more superficial things. They may even feel guilty about thinking negatively about these things in regards to you because they see you as a decent person inside.
> 
> But if you're a complete ******* people will bring up what they really think. All the horrible things people really think.
> 
> So it's easy to tell what people in general really think about you negatively by what people in general always bring up when someone who is physically similar but an ******* does something that pisses people off.
> 
> Well that, and anonymous comments people get.


I'm not sure what inspired this comment and I'm [possibly wrongly] assuming you're talking about the treatment you may or may not get, but I'd like to say that I like your personality and think you're a really cool girl, and I'm aware that you think you're not attractive or more just average and also you seem to really look down on yourself, but I'm just going to be straightforward with you right now (thank you vodka) and say I've seen your pics (especially the latest one with the black dress with skulls, hnnnng) and I legit think you're sexy, just saying.... and I see nothing negative about you as a person really. That's just my opinion, and that's really all I can go off of. Anyway, maybe I'm totally misinterpreting the point you're trying to make right now (thank you vodka) but yeah, I think you're great, both personality-wise and physically. Wait hold on, the vodka is whispering something in my ear right now......yes.. ok yeah I agree, more pics of you in sexy dresses please.

Damn I just wrote a novel of something that probably could have been said in two sentences lol.


----------



## MetroCard

I'm so hungry I want corn.


----------



## crimeclub

I want to text the girl that lives above me so bad, but I'm scrrd... so scrrd... We haven't talked much at all but I really want to invite her to hang out or something tonight, but we've really only talked once briefly so it just feels too soon. Maybe I'll just chat with her over text tonight if she's free to do so, then next time I'll initiate something.


----------



## crimeclub

MetroCard said:


> I'm so hungry I want corn.


Why don't you pap some papcorn. That actually sounds good right now...papcorn.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> I want to text the girl that lives above me so bad, but I'm scrrd... so scrrd... We haven't talked much at all but I really want to invite her to hang out or something tonight, but we've really only talked once briefly so it just feels too soon. Maybe I'll just chat with her over text tonight if she's free to do so, then next time I'll initiate something.


Just do it!


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Just do it!


But I think it's too soon to Nike right now, we've barely spoken!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> I'm not sure what inspired this comment and I'm [possibly wrongly] assuming you're talking about the treatment you may or may not get, but I'd like to say that I like your personality and think you're a really cool girl, and I'm aware that you think you're not attractive or more just average and also you seem to really look down on yourself, but I'm just going to be straightforward with you right now (thank you vodka) and say I've seen your pics (especially the latest one with the black dress with skulls, hnnnng) and I legit think you're sexy, just saying.... and I see nothing negative about you as a person really. That's just my opinion, and that's really all I can go off of. Anyway, maybe I'm totally misinterpreting the point you're trying to make right now (thank you vodka) but yeah, I think you're great, both personality-wise and physically. Wait hold on, the vodka is whispering something in my ear right now......yes.. ok yeah I agree, more pics of you in sexy dresses please.
> 
> Damn I just wrote a novel of something that probably could have been said in two sentences lol.


Well thank you (I didn't think anyone saw those pictures before I decided to delete them ) but that was more just a random observation based on something I was reading that got me thinking about this.

It's like all the comments people make about certain celebrities because they think it doesn't matter since they're so successful they can't be touched/effected so they let out what they really think but they wouldn't tell people normally. It kind of bothers me a bit I guess, like the fact people use things like that against people? I dunno. Just random disappointed musings


----------



## legallyalone

Sometimes I do really stupid things without even thinking about the risk. Today I almost got into an accident because I wanted to take a picture of a dog while I was driving. Only really hitting me now how dangerous that was.


----------



## Sean07

Searched for posts containing the word 'sheeple' and had about half an hour of fun reading the most conceited rhubarb from the self-proclaimed internet intelligentia. WAKE UP SHEEPLE!


----------



## feels

Looks like my boyfriend and I are going to be driving from New Hampshire back to Texas in the near future. We've been planning a route that involves camping at a couple of national parks along the way. I'm really excited/nervous.


----------



## legallyalone

feels said:


> Looks like my boyfriend and I are going to be driving from New Hampshire back to Texas in the near future. We've been planning a route that involves camping at a couple of national parks along the way. I'm really excited/nervous.


Sounds fun!


----------



## Crisigv

him


----------



## Kevin001

What the hell am I watching???


----------



## shelbster18

TenYears said:


> Haha.
> 
> When I was a kid my parents had a huge house on about two acres, with a creek running behind it. Just before we moved out of that house, when I was about 17 years old, I threw a bunch of seeds onto that creekbed, I mean a bunch of them. I bet there are plants growing, I bet there are huge, huge buds back there now lol. I just can't go there, ya know? It was pretty good stuff, too.


Oh man. That's a weed paradise! :O


----------



## TenYears

shelbster18 said:


> Oh man. That's a weed paradise! :O


Yeah lol. I was a bad kid, I really was. ffs.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I was annoyingly horny in class today. :/ If there's one good thing my anxiety does for me in public places, it usually stops me from getting aroused to the point of getting an erection. At multiple points in the class I felt I was getting far too horny for comfort. Anxiety thankfully stopped it getting too far though. At one point though, I could feel those hormones (maybe neurotransmitters idk) surging through my body and replacing normal thoughts with sex. Getting a boner in class would be very, very bad; exasperated by the fact that everybody in the class was male. I could feel the arousal rising and started panicking. I felt dizzy and nauseated. I started tapping my feet and hands to try and distract myself, and I moved into a position that, while looked normal enough, would hopefully minimize the visibility of my increasing boner. Thankfully, it did not escalate to that level and what was already there quickly faded away.

I almost hope that SSRIs kill my sex drive, since then, at least I wouldn't have to worry about instantly getting aroused upon looking at certain people. It's a real shame that they'd kill it when I want it to be there too though. :/ I guess I'm willing to sacrifice the ability to orgasm for general anxiety relief though. Plus not getting horny in public is always good.


----------



## coeur_brise

I stepped on something crunchy walking through the kitchen and automatically my mind thought, "insect" because I'm like that. Then automatically I went, "probably just some cereal, don't get irrational" then I look down and its a bug. Oops. And gross. I know insects make a nasty crunch sound so I scare myself with it too much. When I bite on something unusually crunchy, I'll think for a moment, insect or tooth? It's usually neither.


----------



## TabbyTab

I find it fascinating how you can go from talking to someone on the daily and sharing anything with them to being afraid to even say hi


----------



## PlayerOffGames

TabbyTab said:


> I find it fascinating how you can go from talking to someone on the daily and sharing anything with them to being afraid to even say hi


):


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I'm not really sure ptsd should be considered a mental illness. It's a logical, evolutionary, neurological response to trauma. An autonomic attempt to prevent it in the future. If anything, neurological/brain damage maybe.


----------



## crimeclub

Hnnnng.... the numbness of scotch..... makes the feels less feely... My staff have no clue that I show up to work drunk like about 2 times a week lol (but half of them show up high like half the time so whatever.)


----------



## TenYears

*sigh*

Oh man, ***** about to get real.

I don't even know. It's gonna be a long, long day. I may not even survive.


----------



## Daveyboy

I wonder how'd I look in a bikini......


----------



## Kevin001

I so don't want to break down this swing set right now.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Calling Stations, hate to love them:
https://www.google.com/search?q=define:+calling+station


----------



## crimeclub

Daveyboy said:


> I wonder how'd I look in a bikini......


pics when you find out.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

crimeclub said:


> pics when you find out.


i want to have a bro conversation with you


----------



## millenniumman75

For those girls who have the powder diet plan....

You know.....

one line of cocaine for breakfast
one line of nose candy for lunch
then a half-hearted dinner.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Hnnnng.... the numbness of scotch..... makes the feels less feely... My staff have no clue that I show up to work drunk like about 2 times a week lol (but half of them show up high like half the time so whatever.)


You shouldn't do that - if you get caught, then that's not good.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

millenniumman75 said:


> For those girls who have the powder diet plan....
> 
> You know.....
> 
> one line of cocaine for breakfast
> one line of nose candy for lunch
> then a half-hearted dinner.


Yeah, everybody knows you can't tweak properly unless you eat. But seriously, what about the 99% that can't afford that place?


millenniumman75 said:


> You shouldn't do that - if you get caught, then that's not good.


I'm pretty sure he's the boss.


----------



## millenniumman75

Out of the Ashes said:


> Yeah, everybody knows you can't tweak properly unless you eat. But seriously, what about the 99% that can't afford that place?


There are ways they make them earn the money. :no

or...Obamacare.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> You shouldn't do that - if you get caught, then that's not good.


It's not likely that I'd get caught, being "the boss" at work has its perks, plus I only see my boss twice a month. Also having staff that are not only very chill but also people that I have 'dirt' on helps lol. But no I understand, I shouldn't be doing that, for _many_ different reasons.


----------



## Smallfry

I've not had hay fever this bad in over 20 years, my eyes are so sore right now


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> It's not likely that I'd get caught, being "the boss" at work has its perks, plus I only see my boss twice a month. Also having staff that are not only very chill but also people that I have 'dirt' on helps lol. But no I understand, I shouldn't be doing that, for _many_ different reasons.


Well, I worry about you.
Someday, there will be a girl who will want to see your backside.....unboxed. All that drinking will not help; it will make that backside all dimply and cellulitey. She doesn't want that; you don't want that.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

hhhmmmmmm...


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I just almost choked to death. What a way to go.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, I worry about you.
> Someday, there will be a girl who will want to see your backside.....unboxed. All that drinking will not help; it will make that backside all dimply and cellulitey. She doesn't want that; you don't want that.


I know that's also a concern of mine, I'm starting to become a little skinny-fat.


----------



## crimeclub

inna sense said:


> i want to have a bro conversation with you


Do we talk about football and chicks and stuff in a bro conversation?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Those things were better left unsaid.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel slightly left out. I've never smoked weed, and I've never drunk alcohol other than small samples of various drinks and half of a can of beer (which is gross). Bleh. Angsty teen problems I guess.  The only serious-ish (meaning something more than paracetamol) drugs I've taken in fact were antibiotics and this cold & flu pill I took a few years ago for a bad cold. It had something called PE in it, which is apparently an ingredient in speed or something. I believe I took it so I could sleep properly. I remember I felt strange on it. I don't remember specifics though. I suppose SSRIs will be my first actual drug experience. It sure will be interesting.


----------



## TenYears

millenniumman75 said:


> For those girls who have the powder diet plan....
> 
> You know.....
> 
> one line of cocaine for breakfast
> one line of nose candy for lunch
> then a half-hearted dinner.


Dafuq? Really?


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I wonder if god uses a Nexus...


----------



## a degree of freedom

Why do I have to be 10 times slower at something just because I haven't done it before? I waste so much time making everything just so because I'm afraid to just pull the trigger and see how it all comes out.


----------



## feels

I'm hoping when I see you again I can play it really cool and show you how much I've grown and not think about all those times I jumped your bones.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

"WASHINGTON -- The White House took a major step forward on Monday to support research into the medical properties of marijuana, lifting a much-maligned bureaucratic requirement that had long stifled scientific research."

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/7635760

This is pretty big.


----------



## shelbster18

TenYears said:


> Yeah lol. I was a bad kid, I really was. ffs.


Lmao Can't blame you. :b

------------

I can't wait to see if my niece/nephew will be a boy or a girl. I'm excited.


----------



## bad baby

omg stupid crow outside my window stop cawing, the whole neighbourhood can hear you jinxing me I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMOREEEE










@#%%&*[email protected]@#*&h


----------



## Just Lurking

I get more spam from mainstream websites than I do from actual spammers.

And 'Unsubscribe' links... some may be genuine, but others just confirm to them that they have a 'live one'...


----------



## Crisigv

You have no idea how much I want to message you right now. No idea how much I want to make you happy.


----------



## Themis

Welp, I was thinking but maybe there's a reason I don't ramble. >->


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I actually spoke at school today.

I regret it.

I don't even know what came over me. Basically, the teacher asked the class if anybody had tried a certain food. Stupid ol' me put his hand up, and said, "yeah, I have". A classmate asked me what it was like from a couple metres away. I awkwardly described it and stated what I thought of it to her; tense muscled, sweaty, and blushing. Plenty of people would've heard it.

Now I look like a (insert the food item)-obsessed freak. Why? I was way too enthusiastic about it. I botched my act yet again. I'm meant to be classy and cool. I don't usually respond to this kind of thing. Something came over me though and I impulsively put my hand up and admitted it. They must all think that I must REALLY like the food item if I TALKED about it. It's not like that guys, but you'll never know. So embarrassing. I suck. :/


----------



## Out of the Ashes

ShatteredGlass said:


> I actually spoke at school today.
> 
> I regret it.
> 
> I don't even know what came over me. Basically, the teacher asked the class if anybody had tried a certain food. Stupid ol' me put his hand up, and said, "yeah, I have". A classmate asked me what it was like from a couple metres away. I awkwardly described it and stated what I thought of it to her; tense muscled, sweaty, and blushing. Plenty of people would've heard it.
> 
> Now I look like a (insert the food item)-obsessed freak. Why? I was way too enthusiastic about it. I botched my act yet again. I'm meant to be classy and cool. I don't usually respond to this kind of thing. Something came over me though and I impulsively put my hand up and admitted it. They must all think that I must REALLY like the food item if I TALKED about it. It's not like that guys, but you'll never know. So embarrassing. I suck. :/


You're probably over thinking it. Doubt if they're thinking about it right now, so why should you? Think of it as practice.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I named my chromecast "FBI Surveillance Van 7" to **** with somebody. (it shows up as a wifi hotspot)


----------



## PlayerOffGames

crimeclub said:


> Do we talk about football and chicks and stuff in a bro conversation?


i dunno!...i thought _you_ knew how it works...eh, never mind...it's all good...see you around!...enjoy your weekend...and make more nachos!...youve made it through another week...thats cause for celebration...for real


----------



## kivi

My cat prefers to sleep on my cousin's bed. They have just met and she only petted him a few times.


----------



## blue2

Happy b-day to me this last week


----------



## millenniumman75

blue2 said:


> Happy b-day to me this last week


You too? What day?


----------



## kivi

Beautiful night and scenery!


----------



## lonzy

I don't want to go to work tomorrow ...


----------



## blue2

millenniumman75 said:


> You too? What day?


Yup Monday see was your birthday recently you know the saying life begins at 40  ... 31 kisses for me this time :kiss:


----------



## millenniumman75

blue2 said:


> Yup Monday see was your birthday recently you know the saying life begins at 40  ... 31 kisses for me this time :kiss:


 Boy, does it ever begin at 40. I have a bit more confidence.

Mine was Saturday the 20th, so yours was Monday the 22nd.

Happy Birthday everybody! Happy Birthday to YOU! :yay :lol

:hb :hb :hb

cyberbirthdaycakes are NOT fattening!


----------



## TryingMara

Too much to do. Thinking about all of it is making me feel overwhelmed.


----------



## blue2

If I had a horse I'd so be stroking his mane right about now


----------



## Surly Wurly

wish i could get attacked by a squid


----------



## lonzy

I'm hungry


----------



## probably offline

blue2 said:


> If I had a horse I'd so be stroking his mane right about now


----------



## crimeclub

blue2 said:


> If I had a horse I'd so be stroking his mane right about now


Why do you say 'man' like you have a mexican accent, and also why do you want to stroke the horse's man, do you have a horse owner fetish or something? :um


----------



## typemismatch

Where the heck did this thread come from.


----------



## typemismatch

I've been all this time looking in Random Thought of the Day and Write Anything In This Thread and you've all been in here having a party. I get the feeling you all put the lights out and went quiet when I wondered into the just for fun section. :humph 

It says 274 new posts.


----------



## typemismatch

I might go and watch some Father Ted. I ****ing live FT.


----------



## crimeclub

typemismatch said:


> I've been all this time looking in Random Thought of the Day and Write Anything In This Thread and you've all been in here having a party. I get the feeling you all put the lights out and went quiet when I wondered into the just for fun section. :humph
> 
> It says 274 new posts.


The 'Random Thought' thread is where the cool kids post.


----------



## blue2

typemismatch said:


> Where the heck did this thread come from.


I'm not sure mulder and scully need to investigate...


----------



## Barakiel

I've noticed lately that I tend to overuse any kind of smiley that represents uncertainty or doubt, like :um or just :\


----------



## blue2

Barakiel said:


> I've noticed lately that I tend to overuse any kind of smiley that represents uncertainty or doubt, like :um or just :\


So do you want a medal ....I got one its really shiny


----------



## Barakiel

:| yeah sure.


----------



## TabbyTab

Y do I keep chasing people who don't deserve meeeeee


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I am offering a $1,000 reward for any credible information leading to the arrest of any "cyber bullies" on this forum or any other mental health forum.


----------



## TryingMara

Hate annual fishing day with a passion.


----------



## legallyalone

Chris Pratt is so alpha


----------



## crimeclub

legallyalone said:


> Chris Pratt is so alpha


And it's like he doesn't even know it, that's what makes him so hot.


----------



## legallyalone

crimeclub said:


> And it's like he doesn't even know it, that's what makes him so hot.


Did you not watch jurassic world?


----------



## crimeclub

legallyalone said:


> Did you not watch jurassic world?


No but Pratt is slowly becoming a man-crush of mine.

Im not all that interested in Jurassic World though, never been a 'blockbuster' movie kind of guy.


----------



## legallyalone

crimeclub said:


> No but Pratt is slowly becoming a man-crush of mine.
> 
> Im not all that interested in Jurassic World though, never been a 'blockbuster' movie kind of guy.


Oh, well he talked about being alpha, said "alpha" like 6 times in it, bragged about being alpha. So that's where my joke came from.


----------



## gopherinferno

don't tell me to type


----------



## millenniumman75

How many times I have played Pac-Man


----------



## To22

Wearing flip flops or sandals makes me feel like a supreme douche. I'm starting to care less and less about any foot pain because the blow to my dignity is too strong.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

Life
My future
My stomach rumbling


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wasn't feeling nauseous until you asked me if I was feeling nauseous, thanks a lot. Also, it's been over an hour, are you coming back?


----------



## legallyalone

Maybe there are add-ons to make safe search actually filter the results, google is doing a pretty ****ty job when the entire first page of results, _with safe search on_, are pornographic.


----------



## SilentLyric

gopherinferno said:


> don't tell me to type


pokemon trainer quotes are the best, they make no sense, lol.


----------



## legallyalone

Cool, got my album working. No new pics, just wanted a way to consolidate all the pictures I had uploaded on here.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

PocketoAlice said:


> I wish I had someone to cuddle and watch cartoons/movies/whatever with. ~^~ Fml. Too lonely and bored and bored of being lonely.


life is a hell ):


----------



## SuperSky

My god, this isn't even a conversation. It's like "hang out in the living room with the parents, on skype."


----------



## ShatteredGlass

crimeclub said:


> No but Pratt is slowly becoming a man-crush of mine.
> 
> Im not all that interested in Jurassic World though, never been a 'blockbuster' movie kind of guy.


lol @ 'man-crush'. looks like someone might not be completely straight. >


----------



## crimeclub

ShatteredGlass said:


> lol @ 'man-crush'. looks like someone might not be completely straight. >


I wouldn't have a problem admitting if I was a little bi-curious, but I have yet to come across a guy that inspires that in me, but sometimes when you realize that a person regardless of gender is as awesome as Pratt exists it just makes you want to take a moment for a touchdown knee down.


----------



## crimeclub

Couple things. First, I've noticed that when my life isn't going so well I post here a _lot_, and ironically my posts will be much less serious in nature, maybe as a coping method I guess, and when I'd be feeling much better about things in general or if I've taken xanax I'll almost literally forget that SAS even exists.

Second, I find great entertainment in the faces my cat makes while she's pooping.


----------



## legallyalone

Why not just move those to just for fun?


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Couple things. First, I've noticed that when my life isn't going so well I post here a _lot_, and ironically my posts will be much less serious in nature, maybe as a coping method I guess, and when I'd be feeling much better about things in general or if I've taken xanax I'll almost literally forget that SAS even exists.
> 
> Second, I find great entertainment in the faces my cat makes while she's pooping.


I need to tell my stepmom to watch for that face in my stepcat. She was supposed to have visited me last weekend for my birthday, but my 19-year-old stepcat is too old to travel (vomits) and my stepmom couldn't find anyone to watch him. She says he is going to the bathroom about half as often as he used to.


----------



## legallyalone

I like to play two video games + browse the internet at the same time. Lately, my short term memory has been piss poor and I keep forgetting that the second game is going on. If I don't have the sound on to remind me that I'm playing it, I so easily forget.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

PocketoAlice said:


> Indeed.


we'll survive somehow


----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Out of the Ashes

__
http://instagr.am/p/4a7Ku2TNac/


----------



## Smallfry

Ok scratch that thought of marrying a chef the reality is that they're not likely to want to cook for you after cooking for other people all day long...wishful thinking again


----------



## JDW

Drained and emotionally numb.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get gas for my car so I don't run out with the traveling I have to do tomorrow. I need to use up my fuel points.


----------



## Sean07

My two best friends are leaving to go to the US for 6 weeks while I rot in Ol' blighty. Didn't manage to have the funds by the date they booked the tickets and I'm missing out on what's sure to be their trip of a lifetime. I should bloody be there!! Eughh, I don't really know who I'm going to hang out with while they're away. Sad times ahead


----------



## swh

Sick of my anxiety and depression


----------



## Crisigv

My shift tomorrow could be a little longer. It's almost pointless going in for 3 hours. I'm lucky I work close to home, or i'd use more money in gas than what i'd make.


----------



## Kevin001

In times like these I wish I had Netflix.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm missing my toenail clippers and my lighter. They've been missing for a couple days. I usually don't lose two things at once.


----------



## legallyalone

I never know what questions to ask. Like after a presentation, or being taught something new, I never know what to ask.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Sometimes the ghost in the machine can lead to some beautiful, unexplainable things. I live for these moments only.


----------



## SuperSky

But I am le tired.
Well have a nap. THEN FIRE ZE MISSILES.


----------



## Kevin001

Why does laundry have to take so damn long?.... I just want to go back to sleep.


----------



## Smallfry

Stuck in office with no air con so I open the door only this has made it even worse


----------



## blue2

Smallfry said:


> Stuck in office with no air con so I open the door only this has made it even worse


 Taking of shoes and socks always makes me feel better though not always practical in a work environment maybe wear sandals


----------



## Smallfry

blue2 said:


> Taking of shoes and socks always makes me feel better though not always practical in a work environment maybe wear sandals


Yeah I got my sandals on thank goodness, guys not so lucky though guess you could wear them 'Jesus' sandals


----------



## blue2

Smallfry said:


> Yeah I got my sandals on thank goodness, guys not so lucky though guess you could wear them 'Jesus' sandals


Be thankful for sandals Last place I worked had to wear steel toed safety boots those things can be torture devices in warm weather


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm a moody b*tch right now... 

And don't think I didn't see that post, I did.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Tomorrow is the day I consult the psychiatrist for the first time. As weird as it may sound, I'm hoping that I make an anxious first impression. That shouldn't be a problem though, as I will likely be blushing & not-making-eye-contact like I was at the doctor's.  I'll add some hands-tapping-knees in there too, so I look like I'd rather not be there. Avoiding the dreaded "you're normal" is absolutely essential to me. Later I might write some notes on what to talk about and revise them tomorrow morning.

I'm also starting to think that I might not immediately get a prescription.. especially as my mom won't be there to consent to medication for me. That would be a pain and a detriment to my ideal scenario. I have a presentation in about 5-6 weeks, which is around about the time it takes for an SSRI to fully kick in. I'll be sure to inform the psych of my presentation and how the last one ended in me crying. I should also talk about the backpack incident, my constant blushing, what I used to be like in PE class, severe performance anxiety, my serious lack of social skills, and how I basically devote my life to avoiding embarrassment to the point that I don't have the energy for things that, you know.. matter; like academical achievement. Ah. It should be a compelling case, I hope. These things combined with my obviously anxious demeanor should result in good things (except for the inevitable embarrassment though ugh). I probably shouldn't remind myself that I 'want' to be anxious though. Who knows. That might result in, you know.. confidence, which would be a serious detriment to my case, and therefore, treatment.

I'm also slightly worried about side effects. Particularly nausea & diarrhea, as well as the very likely sexual dysfunction. I _suppose _I'm willing to sacrifice the ability to orgasm for social anxiety relief. If it kills my libido then I won't need to fap anyway, then it'll be fine, and it should result in not getting annoyingly horny at school too.


----------



## legallyalone

Hearing people talk about their ex after a divorce is so gross. Like seriously get over it, why does it make you happy to hear about bad things happening to her?


----------



## Crisigv

I'm going crazy without him. I miss talking to him. I miss having someone who genuinely cared about me. But it's my fault he's gone.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

This really cool, pothead, artist who seems to be going out of her way to talk to me on Facebook even though she's busy and has anxiety. Is this reality?


----------



## michael48243

I'm thinking about today is pay day and it's been a tough week. After work im going to go get breakfast all by myself. I'm going to take it to-go and go park my car at the park. It will be early so I doubt many people will be there. And I'm just going to sit in my car and have a nice breakfast listening to some radio while people watching at the park. I'm looking forward to this. I really been needing some "me" time.


----------



## probably offline

I don't understand who likes to watch "x reacting to y reacting to z"? It's so ****ing boring. If I ever sign up at a dating site, I'm gonna add "don't talk to me if you find reaction videos funny". That says enough about a person.


----------



## kivi

I want to go some of the cafés in here alone (mostly for the WiFi) but I am too afraid to order.


----------



## Barakiel

This site is complete trash, but I can't seem to stop coming back :|
Too be fair there are a lot of good decent people here, but there's a few here that just ruin it for me.


----------



## legallyalone

kivi said:


> I want to go some of the cafés in here alone (mostly for the WiFi) but I am too afraid to order.


I struggle with that too. I usually end up making boring orders because I'm worried about being laughed at for asking for something. I can't read a menu while under that pressure to order something right away.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Gonna wear a dingle-bell on my run this morning.. They've been reporting a sow with a penchant for tipping dumpsters.

And my navel is sore ..


----------



## DarrellLicht

legallyalone said:


> Hearing people talk about their ex after a divorce is so gross. Like seriously get over it, why does it make you happy to hear about bad things happening to her?


I never liked that idea either. It says something about a person who attempts to assassinate the character of a person they were intimate with at one point.


----------



## kivi

legallyalone said:


> I struggle with that too. I usually end up making boring orders because I'm worried about being laughed at for asking for something. I can't read a menu while under that pressure to order something right away.


 I can't pronounce most of those coffee names so I just mumble something and they can't understand, then I try again. It is so embarrassing ops


----------



## Kevin001

I hope she calls me soon.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

writing this from my own appartement!...im living on my own!...finally...and im high...i got a *good* feeling about this!!!


----------



## bittersweetavenue

inna sense said:


> writing this from my own appartement!...im living on my own!...finally...and im high...i got a *good* feeling about this!!!


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

I want to go traveling to the Appalachian mountains in North Carolina and Tennessee so bad.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

bittersweetavenue said:


>


hahaha!!!...yes!!!! :drunk :drunk :drunk


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Should be sleeping, gotta get up in three hours. It's gonna be a rough night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I've never really understood why a show with American characters would be recorded in Japanese, just to end up being subtitled back into English. But it sure is a badass show. Ghost in the shell - Arise - Alternative Architecture.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Also, I'm thinking that I never should have told someone how to use a proxy. I apologize to the world and future generations.


----------



## bad baby

i am having a phantom hangover right now.. ugggggh i need a drink >;(


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I can't believe I woke up late again.


----------



## Crisigv

This is going to be another long day in my room. Hooray for being depressed, lonely and restless.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

my friend just said he got a scoop of free ice-cream so I asked him what flavour and before he answered I thought 'lemon' not sure why because that's such a random flavour but I was right!

On another occasion I also guessed that he was eating sherbet lemons psychically. He's not even a lemon fan so it's not that.

my super power is guessing when people are eating lemon related food.


----------



## Smallfry

It's my friends fathers funeral tomorrow, going to be a difficult day. I am covering for her at the office, fretting on what to say to her tomorrow morning when I email her


----------



## Perspicacious

Out of the Ashes said:


> Also, I'm thinking that I never should have told someone how to use a proxy. I apologize to the world and future generations.


Is it worse than it sounds?


----------



## Perspicacious

Persephone The Dread said:


> my super power is guessing when people are eating lemon related food.


What am I planting in my backyard?


----------



## legallyalone

Why is it so hard for me to just give a direct no.


----------



## TenYears

My ex-wife is finding out right now, once again, that, yeah, karma is a *****.

The woman will never, ever learn.


----------



## Vuldoc

defenestration


----------



## Out of the Ashes

A new customer and compliment on my business. OK, back to sleep. I feel better.


----------



## AussiePea

30 hours of transit await me, but here I come Amsterdam!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The psychiatrist appointment was a semi-disaster. My desired anxiety was higher than I wanted it to be for one reason. He already had information about me from the GP's referral. It wasn't even right. The GP called my anxiety in social situations 'panic attacks' which they are not. From the get-go the psych's image of me was tarnished by partially false information.

And also the one relic of my childhood that is a sworn secret amongst my immediate family and GP was included in the referral. I would've denied it, but I couldn't. Why would it be included if it wasn't true? I can't explain what it is for ethical reasons. Basically, it shattered my plans in an instant. As soon as he said it, I was in a mixture of apathy & shock. How could my trusted family doctor reveal this to a stranger when I showed absolutely no evidence of having still been affected by it? Now I'm in a situation where I have to trust the psychiatrist to not mention it to my mother when we meet.

The rest of the appointment was crap too. He asked me what I do at home, specifically asking if I play video games, and I just said 'internet'. That was embarrassing. So was telling him that I don't have friends, lol. I didn't get time or adequate chances to explain myself, he just asked a few questions and used the information in the referral to promptly diagnose me with social anxiety disorder in a matter of minutes. I was rather distressed at the end of the appointment; and he could see it. It all seemed so wrong. I felt humiliated. I felt vaguely relieved upon reassurance but it didn't help much. By reassurance I mean me telling him that my anxiety doesn't affect me drastically and I still manage to attend school every day, as well as the fact that I can function in public places. I was strangely close to crying, but I didn't cry. He was quick to shoot down any thoughts that I might also have depression. I told him that it all just felt wrong. Idk what he was thinking. I was so confused and lost, and frankly, I still am. Maybe it was planned by my mother because she possibly suspects that it could be a cause for my anxiety? I can't find out because I can't take the risk of asking as it may have dire consequences that include jeopardized treatment. It's a matter of trust now.

I admitted my confusion and doubt of my social anxiety and he just said that on one hand I'm 'doubting my anxiety, and on the other I want medication'. Which is it? I don't even know.

I was more/less prescribed Zoloft, starting at 50 mg. The other choice is Prozac. I don't get the prescription until my mother speaks to him and consents to the medication though, since I'm under 18. I'm not sure when that will be yet, but hopefully asap. My presentation is in about 5 weeks. I didn't even get a chance to tell him that. It does suck slightly that the reason I didn't get any meds was my mom not being there, but that was also a godsend. :/


----------



## BackToThePast

It's funny how much of a social event going to the movies is for me. Up until recently I considered myself a movie junkie. I'd watch the latest movies with this one friend I had. Now that we're no longer friends I haven't seen a movie in almost a year. My ability to watch movies, and therefore my status as a movie junkie is dependent on how many friends I have that share that interest. I can't just go to the movies alone, buy a ticket alone, sit and watch a movie alone, surrounded by groups of people who have obviously gone in a group. That doesn't fly with me. I guess I won't be watching that new Jurassic World movie.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ShatteredGlass said:


> He asked me what I do at home, and I just said 'internet'.


:high5


----------



## SuperSky

Why am I still hungry? Hellooooo stomach! I just sent dinner down your way. Did you receive the delivery?!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

sometimes i feel like i should never speak again. i regret an unsettling amount of what i say so it makes sense. :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I should not be watching The Shining by myself right now, but since I can't sleep at night anyway, I guess it doesn't matter. I wish I could manufacture a boyfriend. :blank


----------



## PlayerOffGames

SamanthaStrange said:


> since I can't sleep at night anyway


what do you do then?


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I should not be watching The Shining by myself right now, but since I can't sleep at night anyway, I guess it doesn't matter. I wish I could manufacture a boyfriend. :blank


I can't watch scary movies alone at night, I don't mind the ridiculous slasher movies, but actual scary movies ruin my night, I'll try to go to sleep and legitimately be scared in bed lol. I dare you to try to watch Sinister by yourself, the 8mm clips that are shown in that movie will be burned into your memory.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

no bro convo ):


----------



## SamanthaStrange

inna sense said:


> what do you do then?


Instead of sleeping? I talk to random guys on Skype!  JK



crimeclub said:


> I can't watch scary movies alone at night, I don't mind the ridiculous slasher movies, but actual scary movies ruin my night, I'll try to go to sleep and legitimately be scared in bed lol. *I dare you to try to watch Sinister by yourself*, the 8mm clips that are shown in that movie will be burned into your memory.


Why would I want to traumatize myself? No thanks! :no


----------



## PlayerOffGames

SamanthaStrange said:


> Instead of sleeping? I talk to random guys on Skype!  JK


:b ...so what then?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

inna sense said:


> :b ...so what then?


I'll never tell. Use your imagination. >


----------



## PlayerOffGames

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'll never tell. Use your imagination. >


): ._.

d:


----------



## kivi

I am at the beach. There are so many sparrows in here. They are very afraid of people but now they come closer and want sunflower seeds. They also share with each other. They are so cute.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Woah, this new source has a kick to it. I'm actually itching. Too cheap to be cut. Welcome home.


----------



## Smallfry

Got this Thai cook book today, I'm hungry just looking at it


----------



## crimeclub

'4th of July'? Is that yours now too America? You know, other countries have a July 4th in their calendar too, you ignorant idiots.

(I love youtube comments)


----------



## Sean07

crimeclub said:


> '4th of July'? Is that yours now too America? You know, other countries have a July 4th in their calendar too, you ignorant idiots.
> 
> (I love youtube comments)


They're not wrong. They're lots of other things but wrong isn't one of them.

'Standing orderly in queues? Is that yours too now Britain? You know, other countries have people that stand orderly in queues too, you ignorant idiots.'

Another factual statement right there.


----------



## TryingMara

That was an extremely frustrating experience. So annoyed right now. At the end, I realized I have not eaten yet today. The lack of food plus no sleep obviously did not help.


----------



## Kevin001

Why did my neighbor have to come out of his house? seriously? I guess I'll finish up later.


----------



## Vuldoc

'help me trapped in sobe factory' :lol I actually got one of these before. I kept it because I thought it was funny. I remember showing it to my sister and she was actually concerned as well.


----------



## kivi

I have changed so much. Now I am not happy with my mentality, I can't see my future even for the small things. I don't have any goals, dreams. I am an empty person. I don't really know if I can continue my life.


----------



## BackToThePast

Bing Rewards finally detected my auto-search script and banned me. I'm not even mad, I knew what I was doing was wrong. It was good while it lasted, least I got a $5 gift card out of it.


----------



## moloko

Quick share buttons for social media on SAS must be one of the most idiotic ideas ever...


----------



## crimeclub

moloko said:


> Quick share buttons for social media on SAS must be one of the most idiotic ideas ever...


Dat ad revenue tho.


----------



## legallyalone

crimeclub said:


> Dat ad revenue tho.


From what? No one's used them. This thread is all 0's and every thread I've seen are all 0's.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

You know you're not an alcoholic anymore when you choose your beer based on the packaging. It actually might be the best tasting beer I've ever had though.


----------



## crimeclub

legallyalone said:


> From what? No one's used them. This thread is all 0's and every thread I've seen are all 0's.


Not the ad revenue they're getting, the revenue that's intended with having those buttons on any site on the internet. Not since 1997 has anyone clicked a banner ad on purpose, but they're still relying on that .5% of people that accidentally click it (which is a s***-load of people when it comes to the internet), same thing here, no one wants to click it, but some will on accident. That's the only reason why quick share buttons were invented, to increase traffic to then increase ad revenue.

Not saying it's all that wrong though, it's a business, but still, it's an SA site too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I have an overwhelming urge to go outside and shove a firework up my neighbors *ss. Seriously, how many f***ing nights do I have to listen to this?! :mumLosing patience here!


----------



## legallyalone

SamanthaStrange said:


> I have an overwhelming urge to go outside and shove a firework up my neighbors *ss. Seriously, how many f***ing nights do I have to listen to this?! :mumLosing patience here!


I actually found out today that the reason it's banned in my town is because someone died from the fireworks 3 years ago.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

legallyalone said:


> I actually found out today that the reason it's banned in my town is because someone died from the fireworks 3 years ago.


Cause somebody shoved them up their ***?


----------



## Kevin001

I totally need to let go and let God take over. I'm so tired of living like this.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Out of the Ashes said:


> Cause somebody shoved them up their ***?


I probably shouldn't have laughed at that, but I did. :b


----------



## feels

I think it'd be fun to go see fireworks with some of my family on Saturday while I'm tripping but I don't know if it'd be an easy thing to conceal. Actually no this is probably a horrible idea.


----------



## crimeclub

feels said:


> I think it'd be fun to go see fireworks with some of my family on Saturday while I'm tripping but I don't know if it'd be an easy thing to conceal. Actually no this is probably a horrible idea.


Lol, maybe a bad idea. I went out with a few friends last 4th completely ****ed up on xanax, and they were all very aware I was not myself, and definitely knew I was on something, it wasn't embarrassing at the time, but the next day I remembered it and I didn't want to face them at all. They're cool and didn't judge me much, the general thought was "No it's cool, I just figured you were on that depression s*** you take." But my family? That would have been a whole other ballgame. So if you don't have the acting skills of Daniel Day-Lewis then probably don't do it in front of family.


----------



## feels

crimeclub said:


> Lol, maybe a bad idea. I went out with a few friends last 4th completely ****ed up on xanax, and they were all very aware I was not myself, and definitely knew I was on something, it wasn't embarrassing at the time, but the next day I remembered it and I didn't want to face them at all. They're cool and didn't judge me much, the general thought was "No it's cool, I just figured you were on that depression s*** you take." But my family? That would have been a whole other ballgame. So if you don't have the acting skills of Daniel Day-Lewis then probably don't do it in front of family.


Lol, yeah I guess it's too risky. I honestly don't think they'd look down on me for it but it would just feel weird and I think that feeling would make things turn sour. It would just be nice to be with family but it's also my day off and I kinda wanna do my own thing. I think fireworks are a must either way, though.


----------



## Crisigv

I think I should just go away. I'm not being very helpful to anyone.


----------



## legallyalone

Crisigv said:


> I think I should just go away. I'm not being very helpful to anyone.


That's not your job. You're not making it worse for anyone.


----------



## TryingMara

So glad I got caught this! Yay!!


----------



## tea111red

:roll


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I'm so close to being completely off of e-cigs. I went from tobacco cigs, to e-cigs + patches, to e-cigs, to lower and lower nicotine level e-cig juice. Now I'm ready for the final step... E-cigs with zero nicotine!


----------



## legallyalone

Parents recommending online dating......


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

SamanthaStrange said:


> I probably shouldn't have laughed at that, but I did. :b


I was just glad someone else asked, 'cause I really wanted to


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Out of the Ashes said:


> I'm so close to being completely off of e-cigs. I went from tobacco cigs, to e-cigs + patches, to e-cigs, to lower and lower nicotine level e-cig juice. Now I'm ready for the final step... * E-cigs with zero nicotine*!


So, what, a pen? I'm kidding. But seriously, I am curious. E-cigarettes with no nicotine?

More importantly, congratulations!! I've recently decided myself I don't want to be a smoker. Such an icky feeling - smoking when you wish you didn't - and yet I haven't stopped. I guess quitting nicotine is harder than I ever gave it credit for. So good on you, man!:clap


----------



## Sean07

Ben from Parks and Rec is a ****e Tim from The Office.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> So, what, a pen? I'm kidding. But seriously, I am curious. E-cigarettes with no nicotine?
> 
> More importantly, congratulations!! I've recently decided myself I don't want to be a smoker. Such an icky feeling - smoking when you wish you didn't - and yet I haven't stopped. I guess quitting nicotine is harder than I ever gave it credit for. So good on you, man!:clap


Part of the addiction is the physical activity of moving it to your mouth and inhaling. It is associated subconsciously with the reward of nicotine. Do it for a while without the reward and it rewires your subconscious.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

A great fighter once said...
"It ain't about how hard you can hit, but how hard you can get hit, and keep moving forward."

Creed - Official Trailer [HD]
http://haystack.tv/creed-official-trailer-hd

Growing up with street fighting as one of the only outlets I was good at, and the Rocky movies, I'm thinking about this with nostalgia and excitement. Wanna get in a ring. Probably too old and out of shape though.


----------



## Crisigv

Another night and weekend at home. I'm not looking forward to this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange

What's the deal with all the boob threads??


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> What's the deal with all the boob threads??


A couple users are on a dangerous expedition into the deep ancient catacombs of SAS in an attempt to uncover and necro boob threads. It's a treacherous undertaking, but somebody's got to do it...


----------



## Barakiel

mentoes said:


> Bing Rewards finally detected my auto-search script and banned me. I'm not even mad, I knew what I was doing was wrong. It was good while it lasted, least I got a $5 gift card out of it.


You should of just searched random letters :|


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave

thinking about asking a girl to hang out. so far, thinking is as far as its gotten lol


----------



## Wirt

stumbled across a channel showing woodstock in the 60's...looks like an awesome "dont give a **** about unimportant things" vibe id like to be in


----------



## PlayerOffGames

all is well right now...but i have to quit smoking soon...too expensive...the problem is that im kinda like a chain smoker...i roll my own cigaretts cuz its cheaper...and whenever i want to smoke i smoke two...one after the other...this wont be easy.


----------



## BackToThePast

Barakiel said:


> You should of just searched random letters :|


Sad thing is I think that would go against their TOS as well. It's all good though, still got swagbucks.


----------



## Crisigv

I need to find myself a hobby or I am going to go crazy.


----------



## BackToThePast

What a strange coincidence. I have a person on my friends list named NotSnake who always plays GTA V. I don't own GTA V but I just bought a game called NotGTAV and it's pretty much a glorified *snake* game. What. This is too spooky.


----------



## TabbyTab

why am I up at 8 am watching disco music videos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bad baby

people who are overly defensive make me facepalm so hard.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Good job on the new version of Firefox, Mozilla, it's only crashed about 17 times since I updated it. :blank


----------



## Crisigv

A few years back I joined Weight Watchers Online and I managed to lose a significant amount of weight and inches. People were noticing and complimenting me. Just yesterday, I logged back in for the first time in a while. Something may have clicked in my head again, because I am feeling pretty good about this so far. I hope I stick with it, because after getting weighed at the doctor's office, I feel pretty gross.


----------



## legallyalone

Crisigv said:


> A few years back I joined Weight Watchers Online and I managed to lose a significant amount of weight and inches. People were noticing and complimenting me. Just yesterday, I logged back in for the first time in a while. Something may have clicked in my head again, because I am feeling pretty good about this so far. I hope I stick with it, because after getting weighed at the doctor's office, I feel pretty gross.


That's great!


----------



## legallyalone

I am so torn on buying a ps4


----------



## AussiePea

legallyalone said:


> I am so torn on buying a ps4


It's worth it for witcher 3.

----

Finished working on the car early today, given 50 euro to go find dinner too, time for some exploring and a restaurant me thinks. Also hopefully a day exploring Amsterdam tomorrow.


----------



## legallyalone

I will be very occupied the remainder of this weekend :lol


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

As of about an hour ago, I desperately want to take up kayaking or rowing.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Out of the Ashes said:


> Part of the addiction is the physical activity of moving it to your mouth and inhaling. It is associated subconsciously with the reward of nicotine. Do it for a while without the reward and it rewires your subconscious.


That makes sense.


----------



## Vuldoc

fallacy of relative privation
thought terminating clichés
platitudes


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Well, I just cried for the first time in ages. I cried hard too; for upwards of 15 minutes. I soaked a tissue in my tears, lol. I've been feeling unusually depressed for about a week now so it feels somewhat good to release some of it. I could've kept going too. I remember last year I once cried for more than half an hour. Overall, I feel slightly better, but not as much as I would've hoped.

I used this song to induce crying, if you're interested/want to induce crying yourself. I found it surprising that it actually worked.. this song is extremely depressing:


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Lmao...

Jul 4 22:44:31 ip daemon.info dnsmasq[3636]: exiting on receipt of SIGTERM...

I'd say more like on SIGKILL.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I feel kind of sorry for them though , they don't even have any real domains. Just a bunch of subs


----------



## jsmith92

Damn fireworks. I hate those things.


----------



## millenniumman75

The smell of the leftover fireworks is interesting.


----------



## TabbyTab

Gee I wish I had friends
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## probably offline

People who cut tomatoes in big pieces should not be allowed to live.


----------



## AussiePea

probably offline said:


> People who cut tomatoes in big pieces should not be allowed to live.


Thank you.


----------



## probably offline

AussiePea said:


> Thank you.


Isn't it amazing how they go from bland to delicious based on the size of the pieces?

... does that mean that they would be the most delicious if they were mashed? Like, even in a salad.


----------



## AussiePea

probably offline said:


> Isn't it amazing how they go from bland to delicious based on the size of the pieces?
> 
> ... does that mean that they would be the most delicious if they were mashed? Like, even in a salad.


There's actually a genuine scientific reason why thinly sliced food tastes better than thick slices (to do with surface area to mass ratios and how our taste receptors work). The other thing is it's better to fit more than one time in your mouth at a time to increase flavour and to me only being able to fit a chunk of tomato is not pleasurable and the reason I leave tomato off...well everything.


----------



## probably offline

AussiePea said:


> There's actually a genuine scientific reason why thinly sliced food tastes better than thick slices (to do with surface area to mass ratios and how our taste receptors work). The other thing is it's better to fit more than one time in your mouth at a time to increase flavour and to me only being able to fit a chunk of tomato is not pleasurable and the reason I leave tomato off...well everything.


Indeed. I'd like to add that all small things taste better, sliced or not(as long as they're ripe).

Ps. I think you ****ed up a sentence in the middle... it didn't make sense(I think I know what you were trying to say though).


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TabbyTab said:


> Gee I wish I had friends
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You and me both sista.


----------



## AussiePea

probably offline said:


> Indeed. I'd like to add that all small things taste better, sliced or not(as long as they're ripe).
> 
> Ps. I think you ****ed up a sentence in the middle... it didn't make sense(I think I know what you were trying to say though).


I just read it and realised I used the word "time" instead of "thing". I need to stop thinking about my sentence 3 words ahead of what my fingers are doing, sigh.


----------



## Dillingerr

Fuzzy mind now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## S a m

I totally screwed up my sleep schedule. I'm tired yet not tired enough to actually fall alseep. Also, it's so ****ing hot in my room.


----------



## Blue2015

Time to read.


----------



## EndlessBlu

I just realized part of the reason why I drift away from some of my online friends. Because I hate it when they become angry and bitter with life. It makes me think they will eventually find a reason to be angry at me. I've been around so many people in my family who had anger problems that it has greatly affected me and I know my heart cannot endure it.

I would rather be depressed all the time than to ever feel anger at all.


----------



## indiscipline

Dear Mediterranean heat. 

I know I called out for you five months ago, and that you've crossed continents and oceans in order to be here with me. But now that you're finally here I'm quickly realizing we might not be so compatible after all. I feel like you're choking me. We needn't spend every single moment in each other's presence. I’m getting sick of daydreaming about standing with my body pressed up against an open fridge. I'm not saying it's over, don't get me wrong. I just think we need to spend some time apart. 

Also stop taking away my thirst for warm beverages. They’re all I have.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

indiscipline said:


> Dear Mediterranean heat.
> 
> I know I called out for you five months ago, and that you've crossed continents and oceans in order to be here with me. But now that you're finally here I'm quickly realizing we might not be so compatible after all. I feel like you're choking me. We needn't spend every single moment in each other's presence. I'm getting sick of daydreaming about standing with my body pressed up against an open fridge. I'm not saying it's over, don't get me wrong. I just think we need to spend some time apart.
> 
> Also stop taking away my thirst for warm beverages. They're all I have.


mwahaha we had this in the UK last week, it's cooling down a bit now here though.


----------



## indiscipline

Persephone The Dread said:


> mwahaha we had this in the UK last week, it's cooling down a bit now here though.


ugh it's _draining_. I prefer winter every day of the week because at least then you're able to escape the temperature by going indoors. Heat is rude. 3:


----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> Dear Mediterranean heat.
> 
> I know I called out for you five months ago, and that you've crossed continents and oceans in order to be here with me. But now that you're finally here I'm quickly realizing we might not be so compatible after all. I feel like you're choking me. We needn't spend every single moment in each other's presence. I'm getting sick of daydreaming about standing with my body pressed up against an open fridge. I'm not saying it's over, don't get me wrong. I just think we need to spend some time apart.
> 
> Also stop taking away my thirst for warm beverages. They're all I have.


It's gonna rain tomorrow, and the rest of the week will be similar.

(my apartment is like a ****ing greenhouse, I'm dying in here)


----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


> It's gonna rain tomorrow, and the rest of the week will be similar.
> 
> (my apartment is like a ****ing greenhouse, I'm dying in here)


yeah, they say it's gonna åsk, too. Humidity brings me even greater discomfort tbh. I'm like the princess and the pea.


----------



## legallyalone

My friend has always made fun of me for not having other friends but lately it's really stepped up, now bringing it up nearly every day what a loser I am. I don't know what to say to make them stop this ****.


----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> yeah, they say *it's gonna åsk*, too. Humidity brings me even greater discomfort tbh. I'm like the princess and the pea.


:lol tor ska hamra med sin hamrur


----------



## Crisigv

Everytime I want to sit outside and get some sun, my dad has to come around and talk to me about his plants. He tells me the same stuff that he has before. I just want to be out there alone, relaxing or reading.


----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


> :lol tor ska hamra med sin hamrur












(get)


----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> (get)












(getar)


----------



## Perspicacious

Inventing a time machine. Don't ask why.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Somebody thinks it's funny to do a denial of service attack on my internet connection now since I caught them trying to break into my router/firewall. What they don't realize is I have my VPN and my phone 4g, so I can just make a hidden hotspot and its just about as fast. Makes me wonder what I did to this person though.


----------



## Vuldoc

I'm hungry but there are people out there. I don't want to awkwardly walk past them. If I get any hungrier and they're not gone I guess I'll have no other choice.


----------



## Aeiou

indiscipline said:


> Dear Mediterranean heat.
> 
> I know I called out for you five months ago, and that you've crossed continents and oceans in order to be here with me. But now that you're finally here I'm quickly realizing we might not be so compatible after all. I feel like you're choking me. We needn't spend every single moment in each other's presence. I'm getting sick of daydreaming about standing with my body pressed up against an open fridge. I'm not saying it's over, don't get me wrong. I just think we need to spend some time apart.
> 
> Also stop taking away my thirst for warm beverages. They're all I have.


lol



probably offline said:


> It's gonna rain tomorrow, and the rest of the week will be similar.
> 
> (my apartment is like a ****ing greenhouse, I'm dying in here)


If you guys think it's hot in Sweden, multiply it x 10 and you'll feel my pain, down here in Italy. :cry


----------



## Smallfry

I'm getting sick and tired of seeing ripped jeans, nearly everyone I saw in town today were wearing them. I have several pairs in wardrobe ripped due to extensive wear. Perhaps I'll sell them, at least they're authentically ripped


----------



## CruelExistence

legallyalone said:


> My friend has always made fun of me for not having other friends but lately it's really stepped up, now bringing it up nearly every day what a loser I am. I don't know what to say to make them stop this ****.


That sucks 

How are they saying it (I mean jokingly or are they being serious)?
Well, honestly you have my greatest respect to be regularly seeing someone despite the anxiety. Keep it up.


----------



## CruelExistence

Vuldoc said:


> I'm hungry but there are people out there. I don't want to awkwardly walk past them. If I get any hungrier and they're not gone I guess I'll have no other choice.


I feel your pain. Cheers mate.


----------



## legallyalone

CruelExistence said:


> That sucks
> 
> How are they saying it (I mean jokingly or are they being serious)?
> Well, honestly you have my greatest respect to be regularly seeing someone despite the anxiety. Keep it up.


Serious. Not that they want to hurt me, but more like they think it's for my own good, to shame me into going out and making friends. It's not so easy to do that though, or I would have.


----------



## CruelExistence

legallyalone said:


> Serious. Not that they want to hurt me, but more like they think it's for my own good, to shame me into going out and making friends. It's not so easy to do that though, or I would have.


Yeah, tell me about it. It's not that easy to exit our comfort zones.


----------



## Kind Of

What kind of a God creates sex and then says you can't change between them.


----------



## legallyalone

Kind Of said:


> What kind of a God creates sex and then says you can't change between them.


It's all fluid, you may not change your organs but you don't have to let the world view as a woman if you don't want to.


----------



## indiscipline

Aeiou said:


> If you guys think it's hot in Sweden, multiply it x 10 and you'll feel my pain, down here in Italy. :cry


ew. My deepest sympathies. It's started to rain here, though. :3 Hopefully I'll want to drink tea tomorrow.


----------



## Kind Of

legallyalone said:


> It's all fluid, you may not change your organs but you don't have to let the world view as a woman if you don't want to.


My comment was a lot more literal and less serious, but thanks. Just a passing thought of how cool it would be to change at will.


----------



## TenYears

I had an awesome weekend with my parents & son at the lake. My girls had other plans, but, meh, it's their loss. I'm sunburned and tired, but we had an awesome time.

My dad brought his RV, and grilled steaks. They shot fireworks off, huge ones, no more than 50 feet from the swimming pool we were in, right by the lake. It was LOUD, but really awesome, they blew up right above us.

And I got to talk to my son, it was nice to have some one-on-one time with him.

I really miss my kids. I hate that all I get is every other weekend with them, even though I make all my child support payments. It's not fair. It's really not.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

shieeeeet. today is monday and i only have until friday to get my prescription before school begins. my mom is working full time atm. all i really need to get it is parental consent since i'm unfortunately under 18, but idk how i can possibly get my mom to provide it. i don't think they'd accept it over the phone, or as a note, or an email, or anything. just in person. my mom has long lunch breaks i think, so maybe that's a possibility i guess.. only really this week though, otherwise i'm going to be at school. how ****ing annoying. i need those meds to, you know, not be a constantly anxious mess at school. i could call the clinic and ask but **** that lol. i really, really wish he would just give me the damn prescription. i'm 18 in less than 6 months and i obviously know what i'm getting myself into with these medications. this is bull****.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

That thread was deleted as I was replying to it, LOL.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> That thread was deleted as I was replying to it, LOL.


That thread that got deleted about a thread that got deleted? It almost makes me want to rebel and make a thread about it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> That thread that got deleted about a thread that got deleted? It almost makes me want to rebel and make a thread about it.


I dare you! >


----------



## legallyalone

It's funny in a really cringey way.


----------



## joked35

I made a thread in the test forum testing to see if the mods are bad enough to close my thread but they deleted it and now I can't remember if I asked them to close it or delete it and now I'm sad. :sigh


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I dare you! >





RadnessaurousRex said:


> do it :evil


I would but I think going three threads deep in a deleted thread inception would be dangerous and I might get caught in limbo.


----------



## joked35

Stop burying my post so quickly! The mods need to see it! I need answers!


----------



## coeur_brise

Worst nightmare ever. 1) I was late for work and confused. 2) everything there had changed places and was confusing. 3) I had to go the bathroom but there was this new method of going to the bathroom as stated by the management team. You had to take a bucket, fill it with some sort of cat litter like material, which looked like chunks of youknowwhat. Then you had to get a bag to put it after you were done, and since there were new changes to the place, no stalls had been put in.

So you basically had to pee/poop in front of people
Then I couldn't find a seat because it being taken by people who also had to adapt to this new kind of bathroom. The horror. And male coworkers started barging in talking about this new method of going to the bathroom and in the end, I couldn't pee. What's worse was that there were used buckets.... And they had poop on them. I thought, is what being green is like in the future?! I just wanted to pee.

Oh yea, I have work tonight. Probably why. This needs to be a Stephen King novel. Oppressive dystopian world forces people to be green via unsanitary methods. Or! You need to pee but can't. The virus that makes you not peeeeee. People who control your pee functions. Alright, that's enough for now.


----------



## tea111red

maybe i should look into joining some support group irl.


----------



## Kevin001

I think about sex way too much. :sigh


----------



## Aeiou

indiscipline said:


> ew. My deepest sympathies. It's started to rain here, though. :3 Hopefully I'll want to drink tea tomorrow.












Here's too hot to eat, sleep, work... doing anything.

Enjoy your tea


----------



## TenYears

I can't sleep. Ffs how did my schedule get so screwed up? Think it may have been sleeping in the RV last night...I kept waking up, wondering where I was lol.

Maybe I'll watch a movie, I have a ton I haven't watched yet. Yeah. Sounds like a plan. Wish she was here to watch with me.


----------



## indiscipline

Aeiou said:


> Here's too hot to eat, sleep, work... doing anything.
> 
> Enjoy your tea












(currently enjoying the crap out of it)

(mostly as to comfort myself for not getting enough sleep last night stupid temperature)


----------



## TenYears

Hmm...I'm torn between 300 Rise of an Empire (which I've heard is actually kind of lame) and The Fast and the Furious. I have all six but I've only seen the first one.

Idk.


----------



## mattmc

TenYears said:


> Hmm...I'm torn between 300 Rise of an Empire (which I've heard is actually kind of lame) and The Fast and the Furious. I have all six but I've only seen the first one.
> 
> Idk.


I liked Rise Of An Empire but I love Eva Green and she's a bad *** in that movie.


----------



## SuperSky

Go to the shops. Go to the shops. Go. To. The. Shops. Gototheshops.


----------



## lonerroom

Fallout 4, I am looking forward to that game. Its the one and only thing that keeps me going.


----------



## Kevin001

Paying that hospital bill just crippled me.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Had a fun couple of days without sleeping, just hacking (the good kind, out of self defense) . Now I can't decide whether to turn over the evidence I uncovered or just take care of things myself.


----------



## kivi

I hear some weird noises in here. It's like a sad dog or bird. Maybe it's a peacock or fox, though I don't know how they sound either. :um


----------



## Canadian Brotha

At some point I've got to get myself together in this life, it's been 10 years at rock bottom


----------



## Just Lurking

Enough with the phone calls today.

A ringing phone ranks right up there with crying babies and nails on a chalkboard.

F*** off!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75

All of the things I need to do and how I need to physically handle them!


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Holy ****. I asked for a free sample of Kratom from an Indonesian Kratom wholesaler before I start selling it online. Anyway she sent me a kilo. 😶 Now I HAVE to go with her.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom should be home by now......I hope she is ok.


----------



## TenYears

RadnessaurousRex said:


> 300 Rise of an Empire, boobs, you're welcome.


Lol. Yeah. It was a pretty good flick. Like everyone told me, if you liked the first one, you'll like this one.


----------



## Blue2015

Am I going to finally go out tomorrow after a month of staying at home apart from one doctors appointment.


----------



## layitontheline

Thank god I don't have boobs or they'd distort what my shirt says. Like, such sadness that would bring.


----------



## noctilune

I always assume the worst. And I'm usually right.


----------



## TenYears

People were created to be loved.

Things were created to be used.

The reason why the world is in chaos is because things are being loved and people are being used.


----------



## Kalliber

This will work XD


----------



## Crisigv

Looking forward to tomorrow morning.


----------



## Surly Wurly

god dammit this is one of those nights where the music is just so dank. wish i could stick my head inside a deer carcass


----------



## Out of the Ashes

TenYears said:


> People were created to be loved.
> 
> Things were created to be used.
> 
> The reason why the world is in chaos is because things are being loved and people are being used.


+1


----------



## Kalliber

My lips are so dry


----------



## crimeclub

When will leg-warmers come back into style, I've always thought they looked cute on girls. Of all the things during the recent 80s revival leg-warmers never made the cut? So not rad to the max.. As if.


----------



## justanotherbird

crushed


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It would be really nice if I could go more than 4 days without getting a stomach ache. :sigh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah but.. I wasn't wrong was I? XD


----------



## legallyalone

Today I walked from the parking lot, into work, past guests and employees, into the bathroom, and then realized my belt was undone the whole walk there. It actually jingled the whole walk and I wondered what was making that noise but didn't think about the belt. Idk how many noticed, but oddly I didn't get too embarrassed or feel bad about it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a space in which I don't feel self conscious practicing singing


----------



## Out of the Ashes

*Free Month of VPN*

I just bought a month of this great VPN after my home network got hacked. It's super fast, encrypted, doesn't give away your IP address when you use social networking, and if you sign up with my referral link, we both get a free month of service! If you don't use this exact url, you won't get the free month.

https://www.expressvpn.com?referrer...edium=copy_link&utm_source=referral_dashboard


----------



## S a m

Traffic traffic, lookin' for my chapstick, feelin' kinda carsick, there's a Ford Maverick!
Man, I love Malibu's Most Wanted haha.


----------



## AussiePea

Just how small West Europe is. In 2 hours drove from one side of Holland to the other and now 4 hours in already halfway through Germany. In Australia we might have reached the end of the driveway by now.


----------



## Kevin001

I hate doing laundry....fml.


----------



## AussiePea

Two friends who broke up from multi year relationships have dates within a week of their breakup. I just don't get it.


----------



## crimeclub

AussiePea said:


> Two friends who broke up from multi year relationships have dates within a week of their breakup. I just don't get it.


*Social skills*


----------



## AussiePea

crimeclub said:


> *Social skills*


Lol. My guess is it helps mask the hurt, keeps the mind on something else I suppose but can't be healthy for the next person, like eventually the emotional bubble has to pop.


----------



## probably offline

Do other people listen to people talking in foreign languages like music/background sounds? I do it all the time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

(please don't respond to this I'm just thinking out loud)

I don't know why I'm still here really, I know I piss a lot of people here off and many people here annoy me too. I'm sure there are people I've barely interacted with that dislike me or would if they knew me. I'm much happier when I post here less or not at all. But I know that when I'm in a decent mood I don't really post here as much, and it doesn't bother me as much. So it's not really like on those days I come here and my mood is ruined, at least not most of the time. I come here and I'm already in a bad state. If I make 15+ posts it's almost definitely been a bad day.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Thinking what to say to my crush when I see her tomorrow.

Thinking what to make for supper.


----------



## Crisigv

Guaranteed as soon as I step out the door, there are going to be monsoon rains.


----------



## probably offline

I feel like David Attenborough in my own apartment. I'm babysitting my mom's cat(Ozzy), and her personality is very different from my cat's(Morris). Ozzy has already began with her alpha shenanigans(on Morris's turf!). When Morris goes somewhere to rest, she jumps up and tramples around until Morris gives up and jumps down. Like, I can see that Morris tries to put her foot down, but it's of no use:lol Ozzy is extremely stubborn, and much larger. The most sadistic part is that she usually doesn't even have the intention of lying there herself. She just has to make sure that Morris wont get to lay there. "If I'm not sleeping there, noone will!!! herp derp". Poor Morris is sleeping with one eye open all the time. It really is the clash between extroverted cat and social anxiety cat. Thankfully she is not violent apart from occasionally biting Morris's tail to assert dominance(like she's used to doing while me and Morris visit mom's place). Come on, Morris! This is boot camp! You can do this!

edit: now they've both fallen asleep on the sofa next to me, and I barely dare to move because I don't want to break the harmony. i need to go to the kitchen :<

edit 2: noone cares, but I'm a crazy cat lady and this is all crazy cat ladies talk about so deal with it


----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


> edit 2: noone cares, but I'm a crazy cat lady and this is all crazy cat ladies talk about so deal with it


Säger ju det. :>


----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> Säger ju det. :>


Spion! Jag har dig fortfarande i karantän. Sov med ett öga öppet.


----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


> Spion! Jag har dig fortfarande i karantän. Sov med ett öga öppet.


Taskmört! 3: Det är som hämtat ur Kafkas Processen (som din artsy avatar läser på fik).


----------



## BackToThePast

So I might have just shipped the backplate, which is necessary to support the CPU cooler, with my mobo for an RMA. I have a new mobo now and am debating whether I should assemble the PC with a stock CPU cooler now only to take it apart later when my CPU cooler accessories kit arrives or just wait an unspecified amount of time, considering I have no idea how long it takes for the accessories to ship. First a defective graphics card, then a defective motherboard, and now this (despite the last one being my fault). One problem after the other and they don't ever seem to stop occurring.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> I feel like David Attenborough in my own apartment. I'm babysitting my mom's cat(Ozzy), and her personality is very different from my cat's(Morris). Ozzy has already began with her alpha shenanigans(on Morris's turf!). When Morris goes somewhere to rest, she jumps up and tramples around until Morris gives up and jumps down. Like, I can see that Morris tries to put her foot down, but it's of no use:lol Ozzy is extremely stubborn, and much larger. The most sadistic part is that she usually doesn't even have the intention of lying there herself. She just has to make sure that Morris wont get to lay there. "If I'm not sleeping there, noone will!!! herp derp". Poor Morris is sleeping with one eye open all the time. It really is the clash between extroverted cat and social anxiety cat. Thankfully she is not violent apart from occasionally biting Morris's tail to assert dominance(like she's used to doing while me and Morris visit mom's place). Come on, Morris! This is boot camp! You can do this!
> 
> edit: now they've both fallen asleep on the sofa next to me, and I barely dare to move because I don't want to break the harmony. i need to go to the kitchen :<
> 
> edit 2: noone cares, but I'm a crazy cat lady and this is all crazy cat ladies talk about so deal with it


I talk about my cat on here way too much, probably more than the average cat lady, I'm pretty sure I'm about to start growing breasts soon.


----------



## Strychine

If I will be able to sleep tonight. Last night I was in agony! Oh toothache you're so evil!l


----------



## Surly Wurly

crimeclub said:


> I talk about my cat on here way too much, probably more than the average cat lady, I'm pretty sure I'm about to start growing breasts soon.


had you figured more as a dog person : /


----------



## tea111red

nooooooo. not again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

**** you very much as well, I hope choke on your way home


----------



## TenYears

Don't fish off the company pier. Just. Don't. Do. It.

Ffs.


----------



## TryingMara

:sigh. Guess it was all in my head. Shouldn't be surprised. A one-two punch though, not feeling great.


----------



## Vuldoc

I wonder if I could rent a car.


----------



## Crisigv

Just made two posts in two separate Mazda forums without even flinching, aww yeah! I always panic before I post there.


----------



## joked35

Crisigv said:


> Just made two posts in two separate Mazda forums without even flinching, aww yeah! I always panic before I post there.


 Have you seen the 2016 MX-5? My mom used to drive a second generation (can't remember the year, 1998 - 2005 somewhere. Anyways she sold it), and I hated it. It was such a chick's car, I was so embarrassed to be seen in it. But the new model. Oh my god. I want one. I want to talk my mom in to buying 1 if possible. They got it right this time. And I hate all new cars.


----------



## Crisigv

joked35 said:


> Have you seen the 2016 MX-5? My mom used to drive a second generation (can't remember the year, 1998 - 2005 somewhere. Anyways she sold it), and I hated it. It was such a chick's car, I was so embarrassed to be seen in it. But the new model. Oh my god. I want one. I want to talk my mom in to buying 1 if possible. They got it right this time. And I hate all new cars.


Yeah, it's really nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I am so boring.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I am so boring.


I'm probably the most boring human on earth. My cat, who sleeps 18 hours a day and explores the same condo over and over again nonstop, probably thinks I'm one extremely boring M.F. I'm not even kidding. Get me home from work, and I'm useless.


----------



## joked35

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, it's really nice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But not as nice as the RX-7. They don't make cars like they used to. :sigh
10 years from now we will all be driving eggs. oh well.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> I'm probably the most boring human on earth. My cat, who sleeps 18 hours a day and explores the same condo over and over again nonstop, probably thinks I'm one extremely boring M.F. I'm not even kidding. Get me home from work, and I'm useless.


Well, I'm sure we could find something fun to do together.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, I'm sure we could find something fun to do together.


Oh my, you're not exactly shy are you?  I think we'd have a bundle of fun for exactly 5 minutes and 30 seconds, then we'd be like "So......Netflix?"


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Oh my, you're not exactly shy are you?  I think we'd have a bundle of fun for exactly 5 minutes and 30 seconds, then we'd be like "So......Netflix?"


I'm not shy online, I guess. If you were sitting right next to me, I'd be all nervous and awkward, lol. I have a lot of built up flirting energy, and you're my favorite target!


----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> Taskmört! 3: Det är som hämtat ur Kafkas Processen (som din artsy avatar läser på fik).


Hehe. Det regnar idag:3

ÄNTLIGEN!(gert fylking-röst)



crimeclub said:


> I talk about my cat on here way too much, probably more than the average cat lady, I'm pretty sure I'm about to start growing breasts soon.


That's probably mostly because of old age :>


----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


> Hehe. Det regnar idag:3
> 
> ÄNTLIGEN!(gert fylking-röst)







*crooner*


----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> *crooner*


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm not shy online, I guess. If you were sitting right next to me, I'd be all nervous and awkward, lol. I have a lot of built up flirting energy, and you're my favorite target!


Don't worry I also have the shy/flirty personality combo, sometimes the shyness just takes over for too long, I know the feeling. :laugh:


----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


> indiscipline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *crooner*
Click to expand...











(försökte hitta en låttitel på "it's" men det går inte. den här får duga :>)


----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> (försökte hitta en låttitel på "it's" men det går inte. den här får duga :>)


----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


>












(aj)


----------



## Mikko

How am I going to survive my freshmen year LOL


----------



## Crisigv

Today's going to be one of those days, I can tell already. I should shut my computer down before I started complaining all over again.


----------



## Kevin001

I need a haircut so bad.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:yay:boogie:clap 2 more days until the new Veruca Salt album!! :clap:boogie:yay


----------



## crimeclub

If DiCaprio doesn't win the Oscar this year I will s***. I don't even need to see The Revenant, just based off of principle alone he deserves it. He'll for sure get nominated as usual, but I swear if he doesn't win I will track down Cheryl Isaacs, sneak into her house in the middle of the night, and quietly pee on every plate, cup, bowl, and utensil in her house.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't wait to watch Mr. Robot later on.


----------



## TenYears

I'm really missing her. Ffs man. Really?

I don't know how there could be more things on my mind right now. I am just about to f-ing lose it. Ffs.

I'm having flashbacks of her, of my ex.

I think it may be because I feel like my current gf is going to leave me. And I have, like, serious abandonment issues.

I don't even...


----------



## Crisigv

Where did the day go? They're all just going by and by. Just a blur.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

**Ned Stark voice**

School is coming.

Who knows what horrors are awaiting my return to school..? What's worse is that I'll be starting term 3 still un-medicated. There is only about 4 weeks left until the dreaded presentation. I don't know if I can bear that. I really don't.

Unrelated but I might be going out to lunch tomorrow. Being Friday, they'll likely be an uncomfortably high amount of people/chance of embarrassment; especially somewhere like McDonald's. On one hand I don't really want to go, but on the other I'll feel bad about myself if I don't go and I'll disappoint my brothers. I just don't know. I'm not exactly anxious about it at the moment. I guess that's because it isn't set in stone whether we're going or not as of yet. What if I see people I know there? What if I make a fool of myself when eating? What if I look like an overgrown child? What if one of my brothers embarrasses me? What if I make a fool of myself when ordering? There's so many horrible possibilities. ;~;


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel like the Tin Man. I need a heart. Maybe its my head. It hurts. I need a new brain then. Where's a head transplant center when you need one. C'mon Russians, where's that teknology you left back in the 50s with the dog head. Poor thing. Uhhh, gonna lie down now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I swear too much, it's not very ladylike. My brother tells me this all the time, but for some reason it just hit me that he's kind of right. I hate that. :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Je ne comprend pas


----------



## millenniumman75

The dried cherries did nothing for the pot of coffee.


----------



## Kevin001

Why the hell am I worrying about a MRI that I have to do weeks from now? I guess I'm just afraid I'll have a panic attack and not be able to do it.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Why the hell am I worrying about a MRI that I have to do weeks from now? I guess I'm just afraid I'll have a panic attack and not be able to do it.


it's not that bad. they give you music to listen to drown out the loud noise the machine makes. they did for me anyway. you can get through it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Why the hell am I worrying about a MRI that I have to do weeks from now? I guess I'm just afraid I'll have a panic attack and not be able to do it.


Are you able to take Valium or anything like that? They will give you headphones to listen to music, so that helps. I think the anticipation is the worst part, to be honest. I had a huge panic attack just thinking about it too. They also give you a panic button, so if you really start to panic, they will get you out. Good luck.


----------



## mattmc

SamanthaStrange said:


> I swear too much, it's not very ladylike. My brother tells me this all the time, but for some reason it just hit me that he's kind of right. I hate that. :blank


In the eloquent words of 50 cent.

"Look man I'm sorry I've been cursing. But f**k that sh*t I gotta express myself b*tch."

Seriously though, it's not your brother's job to tell you how to be "a lady". He may otherwise be a good brother but I'd tell him to cut that out. My grandfather used to tell my mom all kinds of things that she was supposed to do as a woman. Didn't do anything except piss her off.


----------



## Jenny D

Im thinking I wish I had a machine that ate needless tummy knots...
: )
And that I wish I wasn't at work right now. T-3 hrs 15 min to go!!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

mattmc said:


> In the eloquent words of 50 cent.
> 
> "Look man I'm sorry I've been cursing. But f**k that sh*t I gotta express myself b*tch."
> 
> Seriously though, it's not your brother's job to tell you how to be "a lady". He may otherwise be a good brother but I'd tell him to cut that out. My grandfather used to tell my mom all kinds of things that she was supposed to do as a woman. Didn't do anything except piss her off.


Thanks for that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really don't want to go to work today. I'm so tired of this sh*t. I'm tired of the commute, I'm tired of the predictability, I'm tired of the stupid people I work with, and I'm tired of the sleep deprivation.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> it's not that bad. they give you music to listen to drown out the loud noise the machine makes. they did for me anyway. you can get through it.





SamanthaStrange said:


> Are you able to take Valium or anything like that? They will give you headphones to listen to music, so that helps. I think the anticipation is the worst part, to be honest. I had a huge panic attack just thinking about it too. They also give you a panic button, so if you really start to panic, they will get you out. Good luck.


Thanks you guys. Its crazy how I'm freaking out over this and its not until a couple of weeks. My doctor says it will be 20-30mins. I don't think I've ever been still for that long even in my sleep (I toss and turn). I can't just listen to music for that long, I have trouble focusing. I've never tried Valium, might check it out. I'm just so worry that I will start shaking once I get in there. What if my nose starts to drip? Hopefully it will be ok. There is a panic button? Thank God, lol.


----------



## BackToThePast

Why am I so giddy about my review taking one of the top spots in the review section? Is this what my life has come down to?


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks you guys. Its crazy how I'm freaking out over this and its not until a couple of weeks. My doctor says it will be 20-30mins. I don't think I've ever been still for that long even in my sleep (I toss and turn). I can't just listen to music for that long, I have trouble focusing. I've never tried Valium, might check it out. I'm just so worry that I will start shaking once I get in there. What if my nose starts to drip? Hopefully it will be ok. There is a panic button? Thank God, lol.


Yeah, someone will be in the room w/ you and they will help guide you if you start having issues. These people are experienced. Good luck.


----------



## millenniumman75

Did I already pay the bill I just received in the mail?


----------



## kivi

Small dogs are so cute. Today I saw a small dog at the beach. He left his owner at the moment he had seen two big dogs. The woman called him back but he hardly came back. Big dogs didn't care about him at all but it seemed like he was happy and just wanted to play (maybe he wanted to fight?) His owner said other big dogs injured him several times before but it seems like he won't give up.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder how sharp that knife is.


----------



## shygymlover

im thinking how much im going to miss carbs when i start my cut


----------



## mr hoang

I think its clear she just wants to be friends. Problem is i dont know how to be friends with a girl and Id like to keep her in my life somehow.


----------



## Wirt

ffs


----------



## tea111red

that saying is really spreading like wildfire.


----------



## rdrr

But at what cost?


----------



## CrazyRedhed

Man I wish I had friends so I didn't have to go to an online forum to feel significant. Also, I need sleep. And a naked Channing Tatum. And cupcakes.


----------



## bad baby

The worst feeling in the world, is feeling like you are not in control of anything, least of all your life.


----------



## TenYears

God it's such a double-edged sword.

She's so, so fine, I could just devour her, she is so tiny, she's so little, but her hips and her azz just amaze me lol.

And she plays with my emotions. She plays with me. And I just don't know if I can handle that anymore.

She comes with games. She comes with tricks. She comes with strings attached.

Ffs.

This woman.

I can't even....ffs.....


----------



## Lasair

I have sent out at least 6 emails over the last few days....no replies 😢


----------



## TabbyTab

Holy calzone I give myself a headache


----------



## TenYears

crimeclub said:


> Oh man, I love Jennifer Lawrence, I watched the Hunger Games Comic Con panel on youtube, she was so damn funny, and also every time she had to speak she would get all flustered and shy.


Jennifer Lawrence is fine as hell, I would tear that up, yeah, she would call me her daddy, yeah, all the way.

And yeah, it's not just her appearance, it's her emotions, her facial expressions, that shyness, and that smile...that smile gets me every time.


----------



## coeur_brise

Damn Ed Sheeran, til 70? That's a long time what with the divorce rate as it is. I'll keep singing it as til 17... still a hopeless romantic.


----------



## Nap0d

Why do you need to believe to protect the ones you disbelief


----------



## Vuldoc

my neighbors are cooking bacon and it's making me hungry.


----------



## moloko

Poetic.


----------



## Tokztero

Dude this is a high end gaming pc, why don't you play farmville and candy crush on your tablet or laptop?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

This album is just as awesome as I knew it would be, and I really wish @Thedood would come back so we can bond over our mutual Veruca Salt love! :boogie


----------



## MoonlitMadness

The fact that I am really dreading going on holiday with my boyfriend tomorrow :/


----------



## kivi

I get uncomfortable when people who are younger than me act like they're older. They get surprised when I tell them my age.
Few days ago a woman said when she saw me and my sisters "Are you triplets?" (they're 6 years younger). She said "No way!" when I told her "We are not." I really don't like it.


----------



## AB1994

How scary it's going to be to start college in September. (I haven't been in a school based environment in over 2 years)


----------



## EchoIX

My workout tonight. Full-Body, it's gonna be really hard. 
Also about how toast is done and I should really address that issue.


----------



## tea111red

people don't need me around.


----------



## probably offline

I want a personal masseur. He can live in my closet while he's not working.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I just heard about a coworker who is on the run from our local drug dealers. They happened to be connected to the west coast, he ran back home to Cali.. Where they could possibly catch up with him sooner or later.

See what happens when you run your mouth at the wrong dudes.. This is why I don't go out. There is just too much ugliness already, and it's not difficult to dip your toe into the fringe. People think we're all bunch of insular bumpkins (be that as it may be) not ever factoring that for the longest time, Alaska is the place where criminals go to not be found (Anchorage is worse that way). This includes Russians, Salvadorians, Bloods, Cripps. 

And I live in one of the sketch areas. Granted nobody shoots at each other. Ever. Honestly, the only gun crimes committed I can think of were self inflicted. You mind your own business and be polite, nothing will happen to you. Too bad this moron wouldnt mind his p's and q's


----------



## Smallfry

I need to go for a long walk to clear my head


----------



## Muzzy

I hope I pass these classes this time.


----------



## blue2

Recycling centre staff are weird there was a piece of paper mixed with tin cans today and one of them informed me quote " one of our staff members had to be hospitalised because of this " seriously a piece of paper that I was going to remove they need to get tougher staff members that aren't afraid of paper


----------



## Owl-99

Night time is always worse.


----------



## DarrellLicht

blue2 said:


> Recycling centre staff are weird there was a piece of paper mixed with tin cans today and one of them informed me quote " one of our staff members had to be hospitalised because of this " seriously a piece of paper that I was going to remove they need to get tougher staff members that aren't afraid of paper


maybe some unlucky soul got ground up inside a separator auger while retrieving said paper oke


----------



## freaky

I want to do a lot of valuable work and I know I will. 
But for some strange reason I'm feeling unmotivated. 
I'm ruminating on this now. :/


----------



## blue2

DarrellLicht said:


> maybe some unlucky soul got ground up inside a separator auger while retrieving said paper oke


I WAS GOING TO REMOVE IT why does nobody believe me..? Now the recycling guys probably made out a wanted poster and will be watching me through a sniper rifle scope next time


----------



## TenYears

I need to stop.

I just need to get over her already.

God. Why? Why did I even start flirting with her? Why? Why did I even start...it started with a smile, a conversation, that led to other things.

Ffs.

Why.


----------



## blue2

TenYears said:


> Why.


Why indeed nobody knows, men come out of lady parts and spend the rest of their life tryin to get back in ( not the same one obviously well some do )


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Is stalking each other's posts on a daily basis cute or creepy? Or some weird combination of both? I know you're reading this! :evil


----------



## blue2

SamanthaStrange said:


> I know you're reading this! :evil


Ha amateurs ..I'm an anonymous stalker don't make it obvious ...(joke)


----------



## joked35

blue2 said:


> Ha amateurs ..I'm an anonymous stalker don't make it obvious ...(joke)


Why did you pull a smoking emote off the internet when SAS already has one? :cig


----------



## alienjunkie

I should drown my sorrows


----------



## blue2

joked35 said:


> Why did you pull a smoking emote off the internet when SAS already has one? :cig


Because pro stalkers use sunglasses you have much to learn young grasshopper seriously though lots of interesting smart people on this forum and if I was more social butterfly and less reclusive hermit may get to know better but stalking from afar is the way of the lone wolf


----------



## SamanthaStrange

blue2 said:


> Ha amateurs ..I'm an anonymous stalker don't make it obvious ...(joke)


Thanks for visiting my profile. I was going to leave you a visitor message, but you have them turned off, I guess. So I'll just talk to you right out in the open for all to see.


----------



## blue2

^^ Have a friend request why don't ya everything is set to be viewed by people on friend list only


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I could see into the future, to know if my life will be worth living or not.


----------



## blue2

Crisigv said:


> I wish I could see into the future, to know if my life will be worth living or not.


The real question is what would make it worth living ...?


----------



## Surly Wurly

guy at work tells me stories about how much his gf pisses him off, it makes me feel better about being single. relationships are so bizarre. still loneli tho


----------



## millenniumman75

Post #122,500:
Food inventory - Saturday

one can of Barq's root beer
one can of Dr. Pepper
one can of Coke
a swig of Faygo blueberry pop
about 15 dried cherries.

I think it is time for Chinese buffet - after a shower.


----------



## Crisigv

blue2 said:


> The real question is what would make it worth living ...?


Who the heck knows.


----------



## BackToThePast

All the 7-Eleven's around my area have either closed down or been replaced by different businesses, and I didn't find out until today. Goes to show how out of touch I've become with my hometown. Oh well, no free slurpees for me.


----------



## cuppy

Has anyone tried the Cotton Candy Frappucino at Starbucks yet? Is it good? I want to try it.












Crisigv said:


> Who the heck knows.


We have to find something that excites us....I'm still trying to think of what that is too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I've had at least 3 dreams where I was happily married to Jason Segel, or maybe his character in HIMYM. Clearly, I'm insane, and I've been single for way too long. :sus But I wish I was asleep and having that dream right now!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^Just that show, not in Forgetting Sarah Marshall?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

hesitation marks said:


> ^Just that show, not in Forgetting Sarah Marshall?


Possibly both. I've had a crush on him for years.

I assume your username is a NIN reference?


----------



## TenYears

Ok. How many people have to deal with ex girlfriends that are this f-ed up? 

How many guys have had to bury their ex girlfriend? As a suicide victim?

I can't do this anymore!!!!
*** thus!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

SamanthaStrange said:


> Possibly both. I've had a crush on him for years.
> 
> I assume your username is a NIN reference?


Can't say I was a big fan of How I Met Your Mother, but in what little film I've seen him in, he seems to be a good enough actor.

And yep, it sure is. Thanks for reminding me to rip 'With Teeth' into iTunes.


----------



## Crisigv

cuppy said:


> Has anyone tried the Cotton Candy Frappucino at Starbucks yet? Is it good? I want to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to find something that excites us....I'm still trying to think of what that is too.


Yup, that's true. Nothing seems to excite me right now. And yes, I've tried the cotton candy frappucino. It was really good.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't know if should keep trying or just give up. Everything is getting to be too much for me.


----------



## Xisha

Kevin001 said:


> I don't know if should keep trying or just give up. Everything is getting to be too much for me.


People on here believe in you. :squeeze


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I sure could go for some Jimmy John's right now and I miss living right next to one.


----------



## crimeclub

acidicwithpanic said:


> I sure could go for some Jimmy John's right now and I miss living right next to one.


I'm literally just on my way out for a sub right now, I was thinking Subway but I'm worried it might turn me into a pedophile now so I might go to JJs.


----------



## DarrellLicht

SamanthaStrange said:


> I've had at least 3 dreams where I was happily married to Jason Segel, or maybe his character in HIMYM. Clearly, I'm insane, and I've been single for way too long. :sus But I wish I was asleep and having that dream right now!


I thought he was quite good in 'I Love You, Man'...


----------



## tea111red

some people probably think i look like an ugly horseboy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

DarrellLicht said:


> I thought he was quite good in 'I Love You, Man'...


Yeah, he was. That movie is hilarious, Jason Segel and Paul Rudd are always fun together.


----------



## coeur_brise

tea111red said:


> some people probably think i look like an ugly horseboy.


 Nobody looks like an ugly horseboy, unless they're an ugly horseboy, but then they become jockeys and rancheros which is pretty cool. Uh, back to topic, I'm sure you're not as bad as you think you are. Or they, them.

Thought: I need to sleep but I can't sleep. And if I can't sleep then I have to end up staying up. I can never win can I. Damn you job!


----------



## tea111red

coeur_brise said:


> Nobody looks like an ugly horseboy, unless they're an ugly horseboy, but then they become jockeys and rancheros which is pretty cool. Uh, back to topic, I'm sure you're not as bad as you think you are. Or they, them.


heh, well, i mean...i do kind of have a horse face.

thanks, though.


----------



## blue2

I watched a programme about seizure patients that had the connection between the right and left side of their brain cut in an experiment to relieve the symptoms back in the 1960's the right side of the brain controls the left side of the body and visa versa and this is what happened to one woman when she woke up after the operation she had no control over her left hand and it kept slapping her face because apparently we have a dominant and submissive side to every brain and with the connection cut the left dominant side couldn't control the right side :teeth our bodies are funny things


----------



## Crisigv

I don't think I belong in this world. I see so many people that I would never fit in with. So many things happening that I know nothing about. I have no talents, nothing to show for my life. What's the point in living any longer?


----------



## Mxx1

First day without epilepsy medications... Hopefully it will turn out well. Quitting them just makes me very anxious.


----------



## blue2

crimeclub said:


> I found a $20 bill on the ground. Bam!


Omg you have some good karma saved up and some spilled out


----------



## S a m

I am so happy and can't wait for the show The Strain to start! I really liked the last season. I hope the series doesn't get cancelled. I'm definitely bummed that my other favorite show, The Bridge, was dropped.


----------



## Vuldoc

My neighbors have their fireplace going and I had my window fan going. My whole room smells like a chimney. Great...

edit: just realized it's a grill... who grills at this goddamn hour???


----------



## TryingMara

I hope these next few days go super fast.


----------



## crimeclub

I watched the Hateful 8 panel for comic con and damn I never get tired of hearing Tarantino talk about film, what a cool guy, can't wait for that movie.


----------



## Lish3rs

Sometimes I wonder why do we have to put something we need to do second place to something someone else just wants to do?

Well not much I can do, since in this case they are cats I am taking care of >_<


----------



## psychotic screams

If I should cancel my account because I probably won't participate anyway. I have trust issues.


----------



## Just Lurking

Recommended Facebook Group: "_LBGT: (Living By God's Teachings) Pride!_"

Umm,

1) What the f***.
2) Facebook, I think your 'group recommendations' algorithms are BROKEN.


----------



## BackToThePast

Ah yes, today's the day I get my what, 7th cavity filling? I could use some physical pain in my life. Let's do it, doc.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm really happy to have found out that a good friend achieved a major goal. I can't help but also be happy.


----------



## AussiePea

What could have been. Led the race for awhile but threw away our chances with penalties. We know we have what it takes now though.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to lead by example.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

:drunk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*walks into fair trade shop to buy some chocolate for my mum*

'are you a student?'

'ah, no I'm not.'

'high school student?'

 

'nope'

wrong direction lol..


----------



## layitontheline

"One of the hallmarks of the man who lacks self-esteem—and the real punishment for his psychological default—is the fact that most of his pleasures are pleasures of escape from the two pursuers whom he has betrayed and from whom there is no escape: reality and his own mind. 

Since the function of pleasure is to afford man a sense of his own efficacy, the neurotic is caught in a deadly conflict: he is compelled, by his nature as man, to feel a desperate need for pleasure, as a confirmation and expression of his control over reality—but for the most part, he can find pleasure only in an escape from reality. That is the reason why his pleasures do not work, why they bring him, not a sense of pride, fulfillment, inspiration, but a sense of guilt, frustration, hopelessness, shame. The effect of pleasure on a man of self-esteem is that of a reward and a confirmation. The effect of pleasure on a man who lacks self-esteem is that of a threat—the threat of anxiety, the shaking of the precarious foundation of his pseudo-self-value, the sharpening of the ever-present fear that the structure will collapse and he will find himself face to face with a stern, absolute, unknown and unforgiving reality."

Nathaniel Branden


----------



## Crisigv

Even casually browsing for jobs gives me anxiety.


----------



## crimeclub

Crisigv said:


> Even casually browsing for jobs gives me anxiety.


Because everything sounds daunting when you have SA. "You'd have to be a good fit for the general public." Nope. "You'd have to be able to work fast and energetic the whole shift." Nope. "You'd have to be able to smile the entire shift with all your coworkers." Nope. "Ok how about just show up and not feel anxious like you always do by default?" Nope. And even if the job description sounds decent enough, the fear of the unknown is bad enough, the unknown is SA's worst enemy.


----------



## Crisigv

crimeclub said:


> Because everything sounds daunting when you have SA. "You'd have to be a good fit for the general public." Nope. "You'd have to be able to work fast and energetic the whole shift." Nope. "You'd have to be able to smile the entire shift with all your coworkers." Nope. "Ok how about just show up and not feel anxious like you always do by default?" Nope. And even if the job description sounds decent enough, the fear of the unknown is bad enough, the unknown is SA's worst enemy.


I work retail, so I meet new people every shift. I can fake the smiles and get by with engaging the customers and co-workers. But I don't want to work retail anymore and I need something full time. All the office jobs want so many qualifications. It makes me feel hopeless.


----------



## Hamburgerpls

I want everything to be about me. I don't think I'm currently in a position where I'm fit to relate and connect or even interact with people. I feel like I've got a lot of filtering to do before I even allow myself to approach a person. Like no one deserves to deal with this I shouldn't embarrass myself I should just give up


----------



## alienjunkie

thank god for Quentin Tarantino


----------



## islanders

I hope my roommates in West Virginia aren't as godawful as the first ones I had in Florida


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

There is no good and evil. There is no higher existence and no meaning in our lifes. There is no life after this one too. You live to eat, **** and die and I'm not even sad about it.  Damn, you darned world, I still love you with my pessimistic view of everything.


Now go tell me that I have to think positive.


----------



## crimeclub

alienjunkie said:


> thank god for Quentin Tarantino


Did you just see the Hateful 8 panel? Or is this just a general statement? Either way I agree, but Hateful 8 tho..


----------



## alienjunkie

crimeclub said:


> Did you just see the Hateful 8 panel? Or is this just a general statement? Either way I agree, but Hateful 8 tho..


No but Kill Bill 3 tho


----------



## crimeclub

^Meh.


----------



## Kevin001

Jesse McCartney is in Chernobyl Diaries? Why am I just now noticing that? I've seen the movies at least 5x......smh.


----------



## alienjunkie

There just isn’t enough summer attire for girls who hate themselves


----------



## Wirt

echolocation is fricken cra-zy


----------



## Wirt

PocketoAlice said:


> The floofy baby is so cute when I hold her, she always folds her paws up like this and just starts rumbling to challenge the gods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like a little obsidian ghost, thus they've been given the name ghostie paws.


one day ill have a cat. i saw a ashy one at a pet store that i wanted a while ago that was awesome/chill

i wonder what dusty mcgraw is up to nowadays


----------



## pandana

Those girls that break up with their exes and two months later they're still posting I'm so over you quotes...


----------



## Charmeleon

Hmmm, Paul McCartney or Kaskade?


----------



## Kevin001

I hope the appointment isn't too early for her.


----------



## alienjunkie

sometimes reality slaps me in the face and I realize how unrealistically high my hopes are about everything and it really sucks


----------



## tea111red

VipFuj said:


> one day ill have a cat. i saw a ashy one at a pet store that i wanted a while ago that was awesome/chill
> 
> i wonder what dusty mcgraw is up to nowadays


pfft, i thought you were a dog person.


----------



## tea111red

do some people just morph into other people or something?


----------



## Wirt

tea111red said:


> do some people just morph into other people or something?


People grow and change. Is that related to liking cats? Haha. That's probably why people lose touch and grow apart, or together and stronger

I used to hate cats but I had some better experiences the last few years so I love them now. I still love dogs, but dogs are totally a lot more maintenance .


----------



## Just Lurking

Oooooh

I've been wondering why Firefox keeps telling me my browser's Adobe plug-in is out of date. I was like, _how many times do you want me to update this thing, for f***'s sake!!_



> Adobe Systems' Flash software has come under fire yet again after a prominent Facebook executive called for the end of the animation software.
> 
> "It is time for Adobe to announce the end-of-life date for Flash and to ask the browsers to set killbits on the same day," Facebook security chief Alex Stamos said in a tweet on Sunday. Stamos joined Facebook last month after less than a year at Yahoo.
> 
> On Monday, browser maker Mozilla piled on. In a feisty tweet, its head of Firefox support, Mark Schmidt, declared that Flash is "blocked by default in Firefox as of now."


^^ Good to know. "It's not just me" - that's all I care about.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

food.mmm


----------



## TenYears

I saw my so-called gf today at work for the first time in almost two weeks. Part of it is because of us just being assigned to different locations, and part of it was due to me missing almost a week of work because of health problems.

She was just being really passive aggressive, all day. And toward the end of the day she was just f-ing hostile towards me. I was working with some other guys and they just....didn't even know what to say about it. Ffs.

I think what bothers me most, is that she didn't even ask how I was, and if I was OK. I had to go to the emergency room, and I was almost admitted to the hospital, my doctor was really on the fence about it for a while. I spent almost twelve hours in the ER. I told her all this, and she never once even asked how I was doing, then, or today. There is something very, very wrong with that. Something is not right in your head if you couldn't care less about how your bf is doing...either that, or you just simply...couldn't care less about him.

So I guess she's used me up, she got what she wanted and now she's done.

I'm just disappointed because she actually brought up the topic of "what if we ever had a falling out". And talked about us not being spiteful or holding resentments. And she's doing both, on a grand scale.

I guess I should have known better. Oh well. Acknowledge. Move on. What else can I do. I tried to patch things up between us today and she was just...turning on me, full of hate, and ice cold.

Ffs. I tried.


----------



## feels

I think a pet would do me a lot of good. I went over to a coworkers the other day and mostly just played with their cat. Made me feel a lot more at ease. I'm too allergic to cats but I'd love a dog. I just don't know if I have the money for one right now. I want to give it the best life possible.


----------



## crimeclub

If I were rich the first thing I'd do is hire a personal sushi chef, on call 24/7.


----------



## Sean07

Walked to work today (1.5 miles) only to be told 'Sorry Sean, the shift has changed to 3pm and I forgot to ring you, can you come back in at 3?' As if I have a choice. So type what I'm thinking about right now? Death. Death and destruction to all call centres.


----------



## Reckless89

I think of learn Spanish! I'd like to move to Spain! Sun, sea, amusing people!


----------



## alienjunkie

This dog I saw today it was amazing


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to go eat something for breakfast.


----------



## MisanthropicMyopic

I hate the place where I live (Greater London). It's depressing going out because the houses look all the same and lack architectural beauty. No one cares about anyone which I don't mind but I'm new to the anonymous city life. I never thought I'd end up living in a place where I would not even see the faces of my neighbours for months (knowing the names is billions of years far away ).

The only place I like is the park because finally I can feel a bit closer to nature but I really hate the shops and the houses and everything. It makes me depressed for some odd reason and the weather plays a part in it as well. 

I wish I could live in a forest.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

That thread got deleted, and it was so funny, and I thought about saving it thinking it'll be deleted later but then thought 'nah it's been open all for hours now it's probably OK' but it got deleted. :blank No fun zone.

I don't see the point in deleting harmless, fun threads that are in general discussion.



MisanthropicMyopic said:


> I hate the place where I live (Greater London). It's depressing going out because the houses look all the same and lack architectural beauty. No one cares about anyone which I don't mind but I'm new to the anonymous city life. I never thought I'd end up living in a place where I would not even see the faces of my neighbours for months (knowing the names is billions of years far away ).
> 
> The only place I like is the park because finally I can feel a bit closer to nature but I really hate the shops and the houses and everything. It makes me depressed for some odd reason and the weather plays a part in it as well.
> 
> I wish I could live in a forest.


I don't live in Greater London, I live a bit outside of it but I know how you feel. My town is ugly too, ugliest in the centre of the town (minus a couple of other areas.) I've visited areas on the south coast, South West or the Peak District and I'm like 'Oh, right, this is the England that tourists come to see.' At least the countryside in my area is fairly nice though.


----------



## XxCrystalXx

I'm thinking about my life.


----------



## SofaKing

That my day off may start with the chiropractor and hopefully some time at the gym (been way too long since), but end with copious amounts of booze. Undecided, but tempted.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yeah I was hoping to back the entire thing up too cos I knew they were going to delete it sooner or later. Anyways I took a Screenshot of the last bit before I started puking vvv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread ended with Crimeclub saying "shut up and take my money"
> 
> ;(


cool, I read to that part but then shortly after it was deleted.


----------



## probably offline

Instant PM..? ö_ö


----------



## meepie

I hope we have control over ignored users Instant PMing us.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> Instant PM..? ö_ö


I don't mind it, but it does look like it's a link from 1997.


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> I don't mind it, but it does look like it's a link from 1997.


Doesn't even seem to be clickable...I guess the admins are doing some work on the site as we speak?


----------



## eveningbat

That medical text I've been translating is a little too graphic in some parts.  But no matter.


----------



## probably offline

KyleInSTL said:


> Doesn't even seem to be clickable...I guess the admins are doing some work on the site as we speak?


Yeah. Just after it showed up, a box also appeared in the bottom right corner, but it's gone now.


----------



## SofaKing

probably offline said:


> Yeah. Just after it showed up, a box also appeared in the bottom right corner, but it's gone now.


I noticed that too after I refreshed my browser...and in Chrome it was complaining that the site was using a version of Adobe Shockwave that is no longer supported.

Times...and SAS...they are a changin'


----------



## twitchy666

*I love rain. I want a motorbike.*

spent a month in Patong Beach, Koh Lanta & Krabi, & Bangkok malls!

got lost. lost passport. Embassy sorted me out with fresh passport, feeling like James Bond privilege after paranoia of being stranded

Best holiday ever. I accept it will be my last time abroad. 
previous Skype contact let me meet my girl there who took me around everywhere. Whiskey on rocks. Stayed overnight with her family. Dad took me in his cab to airport to get home in December.


----------



## Blag

In a Lonely Place said:


> That yellow instant pm thing is crappy, how do I get rid?


Lol everybody be rantin' about the new pm feature.


----------



## eveningbat

In a Lonely Place said:


> That yellow instant pm thing is crappy, how do I get rid?


I have just noticed it.


----------



## Babyblueboo96

Well currently im thinking about what imma eat when i get off work...lol


----------



## alienjunkie

Petition to take this whole instant pm down


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Instant PM... the newest way to annoy the socially anxious.


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


> Instant PM... the newest way to annoy the socially anxious.


A new button! Why can't I click it!?! I must to click da button...oh the humanity.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Drunk men love talking to me.


----------



## Kevin001

Instant PM? You already can click someone username and click send private message in 2 clicks............So its saves me an extra click? Da ***?


----------



## probably offline

Kevin001 said:


> Instant PM? You already can click someone username and click send private message in 2 clicks............So its saves me an extra click? Da ***?


It's something else. A chat box came up in the right corner before, but it seems bugged now(since you can't even click the button). It has to be more of an instant messenger thingy... except not just for people on your friend list...? Not sure.


----------



## shyvr6

In a Lonely Place said:


> They are just adding crap for the sake of adding crap now. People know how to send a pm ffs.


It also contains a chat feature that might be the chat replacement which is why they implemented it. I'm not positive yet though since I haven't heard anything back yet from the admins.


----------



## BackToThePast

Lol, 6% off Nintendo 3DS bundle for Amazon's Prime day. What a steal.


----------



## GirlWallflower

I'm thinking about how I shouldn't cry once more because it's my birthday. I cried on my birthdays every year. I am thinking of how much it won't matter because it's just a birthday. And having everyone forgetting about it is normal. Even your family.


----------



## tea111red

GirlWallflower said:


> I'm thinking about how I shouldn't cry once more because it's my birthday. I cried on my birthdays every year. I am thinking of how much it won't matter because it's just a birthday. And having everyone forgetting about it is normal. Even your family.


Yeah, it sucks. I think I'm going to try to keep busy on mine (luckily, I have some things to do this year) because I know no one will care and that'll just trigger me to feel worse about myself (I'll already be feeling bad for being the age that I'll be).

Happy birthday, though!


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Drunk men love talking to me.


Hhhyeahhh.. *stinky drunk breath*


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Hhhyeahhh.. *stinky drunk breath*


:laugh: I'm currently talking to at least two of them.

I'm just kidding... kind of.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> :laugh: I'm currently talking to at least two of them.
> 
> I'm just kidding... kind of.


Give me a few minutes and you'll be talking to a 3rd.


----------



## Vuldoc

I don't know how I'm thinking since my brain feels like mush.


----------



## tea111red

Maybe I could think about trying to get a bf irl now if I was put in a situation where I could assess a guy I found interesting's behavior from a distance for a bit to determine if he is "safe" enough. The problem is I don't know where to go to do this anymore. I also don't know where to go to meet guys closer to my own age. Argh.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I wish the enormous ZIT on the top of my nose would finally go away and stop making me look like a goofy nerd !  :rofl:lol


----------



## Cenarius

I held the door open for a girl today


----------



## ShatteredGlass

^you're a hero bruh! xD

Bleh. Society & culture though. Tbh I think I'll just stop visiting that section.


----------



## crimeclub

ShatteredGlass said:


> ^you're a hero bruh! xD
> 
> Bleh. Society & culture though. Tbh I think I'll just stop visiting that section.


I don't get how some users make that their main destination on here, whenever I post on there at night then wake up the next morning to see that it's been commented on, my anxiety sky-rockets and I'm thinking, s*** what did I say and what kind of responses did it get. I get on here for that exact opposite reason. But props to those that can handle the threat of daily negative attention, I just can't.


----------



## Cenarius

crimeclub said:


> I don't get how some users make that their main destination on here, whenever I post on there at night then wake up the next morning to see that it's been commented on, my anxiety sky-rockets and I'm thinking, s*** what did I say and what kind of responses did it get. I get on here for that exact opposite reason. But props to those that can handle the threat of daily negative attention, I just can't.


Probably depends on how connected to the community you feel here.


----------



## crimeclub

Cenarius said:


> Probably depends on how connected to the community you feel here.


Good point, a lot of the main frequenters there you don't often see on the general forum.


----------



## cmed

"







Yes! Make Bing my homepage!"

Cute. Really.

I don't know why you even try. It's not like I'm going to start using the site just because you tricked me into making it my homepage.


----------



## crimeclub

cmed said:


> "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Make Bing my homepage!"
> 
> Cute. Really. *
> 
> I don't know why you even try. It's not like I'm going to start using the site just because you tricked me into making it my homepage.


lol, that's basically what I think every time I see Bing try.


----------



## Wirt

I want to tatoo eyes on the back of my eyelids sometimes


Catch some z's at work


----------



## probably offline

typemismatch said:


> Why do I always forget about this thread? I opened it up and was only on page 467. Probably because it's in amongst all the other crap that's in Just for Fun.


I put all the annoying threads on ignore. It was a bit of a hassle, but definitely worth it.


----------



## tea111red

I hope someone smashes that thing to pieces or runs over it.


----------



## TenYears

Her.


----------



## Cenarius

Say your goodbyes friends, I can feel the permanent ban coming for me.


----------



## crimeclub

Cenarius said:


> Say your goodbyes friends, I can feel the permanent ban coming for me.


Well I'll be bummed, but if you're going to post some tiddies then let me know before hand


----------



## Cenarius

crimeclub said:


> Well I'll be bummed, but if you're going to post some tiddies then let me know before hand


Nah, not by choice. Lately it just seems like every single post I make is getting me an infraction. I think I got 5 in the last 3 days. I don't know what the limit is but I'll be hitting it soon.


----------



## crimeclub

Cenarius said:


> Nah, not by choice. Lately it just seems like every single post I make is getting me an infraction. I think I got 5 in the last 3 days. I don't know what the limit is but I'll be hitting it soon.


Well if your normal behavior gets you infractions then I guess a ban is in store, that will suck though.


----------



## idoughnutknow

Cenarius said:


> Say your goodbyes friends, I can feel the permanent ban coming for me.














VipFuj said:


> I want to tatoo eyes on the back of my eyelids sometimes
> 
> Catch some z's at work


If the tattoo is on the back of your eyelids, won't you just be looking at yourself?


----------



## Cenarius

crimeclub said:


> Well if your normal behavior gets you infractions then I guess a ban is in store, that will suck though.


It's not like I make posts intending to break rules. Everytime I see that "private message from shyvr6" I'm shocked and confused.


----------



## TenYears

Cenarius said:


> Nah, not by choice. Lately it just seems like every single post I make is getting me an infraction. I think I got 5 in the last 3 days. I don't know what the limit is but I'll be hitting it soon.


 Hmmm....

I wonder. Was one of the warnings because you came into my thread and told me that I should rape my gf? And film the whole thing?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I am as grey as today's sky


----------



## Kevin001

Its been almost 2 months since I last self-harmed........ I still think about doing it everyday tho :sigh.


----------



## CrazyRedhed

My crotch itches.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> Its been almost 2 months since I last self-harmed........ I still think about doing it everyday tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


2 months is quite the accomplishment. Hang in there man. And remember that relapsing after a long period of time is normal and all part of the recovery process.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I still need to find a place for my birthday dinner in two weeks. Preferably some place with a bar so I can drink and forget about all of the things I wish I could've accomplished at 21.


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> 2 months is quite the accomplishment. Hang in there man. And remember that relapsing after a long period of time is normal and all part of the recovery process.


Thanks.......the only reason I haven't relapsed yet is because I'm scared of going back to a mental hospital. Hopefully the urges will stop soon.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Its been almost 2 months since I last self-harmed........ I still think about doing it everyday tho :sigh.


Good for you! Take it day by day.

Problem for me though, I am thinking about it everyday too. I've never done it before, but I find it a little disturbing how much I want to try.


----------



## BackToThePast

I always get super self conscious when I see an uncommon phrase/word someone wrote that I had written previously. Like, did they see my post earlier and subconsciously mimic my style of writing or am I being full of myself?

Nahhh I give myself too much credit, I'll go with being full of myself.


----------



## Crisigv

Why am I so hyper? And at 2am. I wish this would happen more often. I'll just go back to my depressing and suicidal posts tomorrow.


----------



## TabbyTab

This summer has been actual trash


----------



## chinaski

hope everything goes well tomorrow. i don't want to disappoint her


----------



## SilentLyric

werk is dum. I just want to play.


----------



## AussiePea

This hotel in just awful. It's like the grabbed strangers off the street, gave no training and told them to run the joint.


----------



## Bbpuff

I'm hungry. My tummy hurts. But I need to lose weight. Ugh. Dieting sucks. I am also typing in very short sentences. Why is that? I don't know. I'm just hungry. For ****s sake. I wish I could lose weight faster. But t'is a slow process. Is what it is. Maybe I'll go get some more noms downstairs. I hope that giant *** cricket isn't still there. I ****ing hate crickets. I hate bugs in general. I'd be totally fine with them if they just stayed outside. Because I never go out there. But no! They gotta waddle their way into my sanctuary! ****. What was I talking about again? Oh yeah. Dieting sucks. I apologize for cussing so much. I'm cranky without my snickers.


----------



## crimeclub

SilentLyric said:


> werk is dum. I just want to play.


It's DUM! and I don't want to go today!


----------



## Famous

I wish the torrential rain and single digit temperatures would clear...


----------



## Charmeleon

The Walking Dead season 4 episode 14: The Grove, sooo many feels


----------



## SilentLyric

crimeclub said:


> It's DUM! *and I don't want to go today!*


you and me both! :flush


----------



## crimeclub

SilentLyric said:


> you and me both! :flush


I got off work 4 hours early! Yeah!


----------



## tea111red

i wish i knew someone who could hook me up w/ a higher paying job or that i could train for some job that pays more money more easily.


----------



## Cenarius

I just really humiliated myself on here, so I'm kinda glad I'm about to get banned.


----------



## crimeclub

Cenarius said:


> I just really humiliated myself on here, so I'm kinda glad I'm about to get banned.


What'd you do


----------



## Cenarius

crimeclub said:


> What'd you do


Something in PMs. With this really nice girl, who I probably just terrified and creeped out.


----------



## SofaKing

Cenarius said:


> Something in PMs. With this really nice girl, who I probably just terrified and creeped out.


Impossible!


----------



## crimeclub

Cenarius said:


> Something in PMs. With this really nice girl, who I probably just terrified and creeped out.


Oh lol, well plenty of fish in the SAS sea.


----------



## Cenarius

crimeclub said:


> Oh lol, well plenty of fish in the SAS sea.


No other girl is/was nice to me.


----------



## idoughnutknow

Cenarius said:


> No other girl is/was nice to me.


Write "Sorry" on your balls and send her a pic dude, it's the only way to fix this


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I got a date after work tomorrow, but I don't know how I'll get ready in time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My friend hasn't heard of Eid. I know he grew up in a small town in Hampshire but Jesus :') how? I guess this isn't that weird, but it just seems so weird to me.


----------



## crimeclub

idoughnutknow said:


> Write "Sorry" on your balls and send her a pic dude, it's the only way to fix this


Good call writing it on the balls instead of the D, otherwise it would have just been "Sor".


----------



## Cenarius

Holy ****. I can't believe I managed to get through that and not lose this potential friendship.

This just confirms what I have been saying all this time, girls are so nice. There's nothing I can do to actually make a girl dislike me. I can say anything and they'll politely continue to talk to me.


----------



## SofaKing

Cenarius said:


> Holy ****. I can't believe I managed to get through that and not lose this potential friendship.
> 
> This just confirms what I have been saying all this time, girls are so nice. There's nothing I can do to actually make a girl dislike me. I can say anything and they'll politely continue to talk to me.


Nooooo....is that what you really learned from this?


----------



## Kevin001

Why is there a random truck parked outside my house?


----------



## tea111red

aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SamanthaStrange

He actually did get banned, lol.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> He actually did get banned, lol.


Call me bat-s*** crazy, but I actually like the guy.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

SamanthaStrange said:


> He actually did get banned, lol.


Oh he'll be back..


----------



## Sean07

crimeclub said:


> Call me bat-s*** crazy, but I actually like the guy.


You're about as crazy as the s*** of a bat who lives in Arkham Asylum

(That similie doesn't really work because as we all know, the BAT is _never_ in Arkham Asylum)

Na na na na na na na na BATMAN










Poor batman


----------



## Out of the Ashes

The Revenant | Official Teaser Trailer [HD] | 20t&#8230;:


----------



## probably offline

oh my god, I'm dying


----------



## layitontheline

I don't know why I keep paying useless b.tches to either butcher or do literally nothing to my hair.


----------



## SofaKing

PocketoAlice said:


> The ocean is infinitely more peaceful past midnight. I'm looking forward to enjoying our first bonfire tonight and wandering the shore into the wee hours of the morning. <3


Now that sounds like a perfect night to me...jelly.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to start going to bed earlier.


----------



## Crisigv

Ugh, I knew it would happen. Back to my suicidal and depressed self. I liked how I was yesterday a lot better.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I wish I had another midnight skating buddy. Or that at least one of my friends would be willing to go to the beach with me to just talk at impossible hours. I don't even care that I would have to show up to work tired tomorrow morning.


----------



## Flora20

Wondering what to eat for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## alienjunkie

I can't emotionally connect with anyone anymore


----------



## millenniumman75

This woman turns 40 today and she will spend it in jail for a charge of "falsification".

The TRUTH is "Girl, I AM 40 and fabulous!"

I looking YOUNGER THAN YOU, BABE! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75

This guy got arrested for Theft from a Home Depot.

The slogan, sir, is *not* "You can STEAL it; we can help!"

He was in a headline last year for getting stabbed by another kid over a girl they both liked.

What the H is wrong with these people?!


----------



## TabbyTab

Rlly wish I would stop pulling out my eyelashes


----------



## millenniumman75

Arrested for a Probation Violation.

The hair and tattoos.....weren't included in the charges!


----------



## millenniumman75

probably offline said:


> oh my god, I'm dying


I don't get it. :stu


----------



## probably offline

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't get it. :stu


----------



## karenw

Looking forwards to seeing a work friend again, after losing her 51 yr son to cancer recently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimeclub

My entire day so far has been me waiting for 4:30 when my favorite sushi restaurant opens. Have they never heard of sushi for lunch?


----------



## silentstruggle

I'm ****ing irritated and upset. All because my parents don't understand SA. My dad was relentlessly asking if I'd go to a job fair to work at a ****ing casino. Are you kidding me. ME at a casino?! I'm tired of my parents being so idiotic and not understanding.


----------



## indiscipline

I like it when music and movies depict beauty in mundane things. It’s reassuring. (I just rewatched 5 centimeters per second) 

Also eee where did my gender and location go? :c don't I exist anymore? I mean. I know I'm a hermit, but that's just mean. (it won't even let me change it back)


----------



## kivi

I suddenly started to feel so empty, it's so annoying


----------



## Out of the Ashes

millenniumman75 said:


> Arrested for a Probation Violation.
> 
> The hair and tattoos.....weren't included in the charges!


Why are you posting people's mug shots and trying to shame them globally for local probation violations? And that girl is pretty hot. A fact any heterosexual male, or cool female, would see.


----------



## probably offline

RadnessaurousRex said:


> we'll be seeing him a lot won't we


no


----------



## TabbyTab

When can I actually die


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This sense of loneliness/depression is about as pure as it gets


----------



## alienjunkie

dogsSS


----------



## crimeclub

Why don't more cat owners talk about their cats on here, it's like the main thing I want to talk about here. I find that when I get on here I usually feel the urge to post about 3 things: 1. Pointing out that I'm drunk (so people don't read my posts and assume I'm just mentally handicapped) 2. My latest sushi-eating experience. And 3. What my cat just did. I have to actively keep myself from posting these three things all the time so I don't become the 'drunken sushi cat guy' of the forum (we've all delt with one of those guys, and it's never pretty, am I right?) Anyway, maybe I should just start a Penny tumblr.


----------



## SilentLyric

half the day is almost over and there's a bazillion weather warnings going off. what an awesome saturday.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

crimeclub said:


> Why don't more cat owners talk about their cats on here, it's like the main thing I want to talk about here. I find that when I get on here I usually feel the urge to post about 3 things: 1. Pointing out that I'm drunk (so people don't read my posts and assume I'm just mentally handicapped) 2. My latest sushi-eating experience. And 3. What my cat just did. I have to actively keep myself from posting these three things all the time so I don't become the 'drunken sushi cat guy' of the forum (we've all delt with one of those guys, and it's never pretty, am I right?) Anyway, maybe I should just start a Penny tumblr.


I don't own a cat, my dogs would kill it, but I just learned something about cat poop...

Indonesian Civet Cat Poop Coffee Brews Up Controversy
http://haystack.tv/indonesian-civet-cat-poop-coffee-brews-controversy


----------



## crimeclub

Out of the Ashes said:


> I don't own a cat, my dogs would kill it, but I just learned something about cat poop...
> 
> Indonesian Civet Cat Poop Coffee Brews Up Controversy
> http://haystack.tv/indonesian-civet-cat-poop-coffee-brews-controversy


Some people don't need alcohol to appear mentally handicapped.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

oh god the past is haunting me.


----------



## crimeclub

In a Lonely Place said:


> Cuz cats are crap, let's talk bell bottoms.


Just finally throw your bell-bottoms away and move on man, go to Hot Topic and pick up some Jnco pants and a chain-wallet, it's not the 70s anymore.


----------



## indiscipline

@crimeclub (it was a good question)

What I can think of from the top of my mind is when Sun Kil Moon met with the fan that made him write this song:






I'm sure meeting an admirer is an everyday occurrence for him, yet he chose to turn an unexciting event into a lovely song that has such potency. I think stuff like that makes people relate. Like, ordinary people. Celebrating "simple things" instead of trivializing them (like party songs with sensationalist lyrics about leading happy and exciting lives etc). I don't know, just the notion that maybe things don't have to be extraordinary to be beautiful, you know? Something like that.

(I might be making zero sense~)


----------



## Out of the Ashes

crimeclub said:


> Some people don't need alcohol to appear mentally handicapped.


That show came on right after I saw your post, but no, I don't.


----------



## crimeclub

Out of the Ashes said:


> That show came on right after I saw your post, but no, I don't.


btw I wasn't referring to you, it was to the people that spend $90 on poop coffee. Unless you're one of those people.


----------



## BackToThePast

Avocado Kedavra


----------



## alienjunkie

how the hell is Bella Thorne even a right fit 4 Jasmine


----------



## Out of the Ashes

crimeclub said:


> btw I wasn't referring to you, it was to the people that spend $90 on poop coffee. Unless you're one of those people.


Still, I do perfectly fine making myself look bad with Adderall , opiates, and Valium. Don't need alcohol. Or cat poop coffee. Maybe at $80/serving though. $90 is just insane.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

This flu freaking sucks. The symptoms are seemingly lasting forever (nausea being an exception) and they're annoying as ****. Watery eyes, nose 'pain' (idk how to describe it), blocked/runny nose, sore throat, fever, nausea, involuntarily swallowing nothing, and coughing (+pain when doing so). The fever literally lasted like 3 entire days. The other night I was cold as **** yet again, so I took some nurofen and got into bed wearing pants, a shirt, a jumper, and a gown. The bed had 2 blankets and I was still felt like I was in the freezer. When the meds kicked in, I felt like I was in a middle of a desert.

I also have school tomorrow. Presentations are happening in less than two weeks. I don't even know what to talk about as of yet. Hahaha fml.


----------



## millenniumman75

Out of the Ashes said:


> Why are you posting people's mug shots and trying to shame them globally for local probation violations? And that girl is pretty hot. A fact any heterosexual male, or cool female, would see.


It's public domain. The posts will disappear anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> btw I wasn't referring to you, it was to the people that spend $90 on poop coffee. Unless you're one of those people.


I heard it was over $300.
Still - I don't think intestinally roasted coffee is the way to go. Parasites.


----------



## crimeclub

ShatteredGlass said:


>


This is one of the better gifs I've seen on sas, my favorite part is Luigi's side-glance. Good luck with the presentation, if you're prescribed a benzo then don't forget it, I basically do presentations once a month at work and xanax is the only way I get through it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

crimeclub said:


> This is one of the better gifs I've seen on sas, my favorite part is Luigi's side-glance. Good luck with the presentation, if you're prescribed a benzo then don't forget it, I basically do presentations once a month at work and xanax is the only way I get through it.


The gif is quite fitting anytime something embarrassing happens in public. xD
In an ideal situation I would've been on the zoloft I'm meant to be on for about 3 weeks now, the presentation happening at around the 5 week mark where it would have ideally kicked in. Unfortunately, due to my mum having work hours that overlap with the psych's, it's somewhat difficult to get an appointment.


----------



## Andras96

hahahahaha, drunk yet again while reloading pages, haha nobody ****ing likes me hahahahaha, this is the biggest joke of my life


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I'm not looking forward to working tomorrow but I need money for my pedal board.


----------



## Andras96

I wasted the only chance to make friends in my adolescence and I spend countless hours on here because of it. I wasted my chance by being so afraid of people, how ironic. Well, I don't have to worry about that nearly as much these days because no one has a care in the world for me. No friends, no one to hang out with, nothing. I just type and type, yet people here most likely think, "Just go away ffs." Well, don't worry, hopefully one of these days I'll muster up the courage to "go away."


----------



## Depressed94

death


----------



## Andras96

Matter of fact, just quote me if you're tired of my constant ranting, just tell me already I ****ing mean it


----------



## Kevin001

Andras96 said:


> Matter of fact, just quote me if you're tired of my constant ranting, just tell me already


Relax bro, people like you here. You can message me anytime.


----------



## Andras96

Kevin001 said:


> Relax bro, people like you here. You can message me anytime.


Well you might not be tired of me, but some people have to be. Someone just _has _to be, that's the only way I could have gotten to this point. All my life people have acted as if I'm just some plague to them, I just need to know for certain, I have to know.


----------



## Andras96

Anyone else...


----------



## crimeclub

Andras96 said:


> Anyone else...


You're challenging people's justifications to not being annoyed by you? You did this to me a couple weeks ago, I don't get it, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Too bad we can't embed Soundcloud links like we can YouTube ones on this forum


----------



## Andras96

crimeclub said:


> You're challenging people's justifications to not being annoyed by you? You did this to me a couple weeks ago, I don't get it, but whatever floats your boat.


Because I can't help it. I guess, I just want an absolute answer to why people irl ignore me, why I haven't made one single friend by now in life, why other people seem to not try so hard but manage to have social lives and what not. Whether it's in class at college, group, or whatever, people just... seem to avoid me in particular. People will avoid sitting by me in class, become agitated when they have to sit by me, avoid standing near me...

I'm sorry. I'm partly drunk, so sorry if I go in circular arguments. I'll stop now.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I've been having a recurring dream where I am working out some complicated code/math in my head. I never crack it, but it makes me feel incredibly important while I'm dreaming, so that's nice. I have been working on a math problem irl which is obviously the reason for it, but I wonder if anything useful will come of it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It doesn't matter what you've done if you're not doing anything now


----------



## Just Lurking

Canadian Brotha said:


> It doesn't matter what you've done if you're not doing anything now


But, are you pushing forward to something else.


----------



## alienjunkie

the soundtrack for Django Unchained is heavenly


----------



## Wirt

is there a replacement to Draw My Thing? that was a pretty awesome time killer, but the website that had it doesnt anymore


----------



## Out of the Ashes

PocketoAlice said:


> I should probably not wander out into the ocean in the middle of the night anymore. I feel bad when people come searching for me.
> 
> The serene isolation when not even the birds are left and the water feels bitter and icy around my skin is peaceful though. If I could, I would stay there forever.


You're triggering my ocean withdrawals. ;p


----------



## Out of the Ashes

OMG This is so true. Girls keep watching there is a section for you at the end.


----------



## typemismatch

I think I would quite like to stay in a village. (Lol it just autocorrected that to stay unavailable, which is kind of the same thing). It should have a shop and a pub. There will need to be a Chinese and Indian restaurant in another village nearby that delivers, and also a supermarket that delivers. Perhaps the village should also have a dark secret. Ooooh perhaps a village where nobody has ever left it. Some kind of mist surrounds the village and the only way out is by boat. The broken body of the one person that did try to leave found a month later smashed against the same rocks he set out from. There should be a good internet connection though. And possibly a Starbucks. I'm not sure how all this is possible.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Andras96 said:


> Well you might not be tired of me, but some people have to be. Someone just _has _to be, that's the only way I could have gotten to this point. All my life people have acted as if I'm just some plague to them, I just need to know for certain, I have to know.


You just assume that at least some people here can't stand you. It's most likely not true. Why would they? Lots of people here frequently vent, myself included. You can rest assured that I'm not annoyed by your posts. I probably annoy people here with my frequent school-hating posts.

Since you want someone to be honest with you, I will. Assuming it's you in your avatar, your expression looks intimidating and unwelcoming. You look like you could use a haircut too. I'm not accusing you of anything, it's just food for thought.

I know you're tapering off of paroxetine (paxil) atm, so good luck with that and your next med. That's the most difficult SSRI to withdraw from.


----------



## Douhnut77

why dont chocolate delivery trucks exist yet cmon somebody innovate


----------



## Just Lurking

Nature... why you do this.
I need to remember not to itch these bug bites.


----------



## Joe

i love my life

_Gif removed_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My diet has been horrendous this week



Just Lurking said:


> But, are you pushing forward to something else.


Some days I feel I am & some days just trapped, gotta love the ebb & flow of depression


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Self-Pity Sunday!


----------



## Kevin001

Its so damn hot.........I am sweating like crazy. Its 97° here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Normally I'm not bothered by people speaking their native tongue but damn that was ****ing annoying. If you don't drink/know liquor and you come to buy for someone get a ****in list first. Standing there in front of a wall of wine arguing & then turn to me and ask me if we sell wine. Maybe it's just the hangover but really got to me


----------



## Vuldoc

I want to do something and I have two plans on how to do it. My first plan is either genius or stupid, very incredibly profoundly stupid that could end with me losing an eye. I think I'll take Plan B instead


----------



## DarkHeart

I want someone to drag me down over the edge to self distruction...I don't know why


----------



## tea111red

i hate fake caring.


----------



## BackToThePast

Constantly being reinforced that people value how you word your message over its meaning.


----------



## crimeclub

mentoes said:


> Constantly being reinforced that people value how you word your message over its meaning.


So true, I find myself taking twice as long to word a post in a debate in a way that it will have enough panache for people to actually pay attention.


----------



## tea111red

i want some sparkling water.


----------



## Surly Wurly

some **** turned the fridge up too high and my salad froze solid. then i put it in the bin. all those nutrients...and the time spent slicing that pepper so thin. ffs


----------



## coeur_brise

Moon pie. Whoa. It's the food of the past. The first time I learned that you eat moon pie with an RC cola and it was called a "working man's lunch" I was like, what the? That's just pure sugar! Might as well eat a bowl of sugar for lunch. 

Well, nowadays you can have sugar, caffeine and bvitamins plus taurine for lunch. It's called Monster or Rockstar. And look who's talking, I might have to drink rat poison today/that stuff. Sigh. I wonder if it contains strychnine? I could go for a moon pie actually. Mmm sugar!


----------



## tea111red

Lol @ the infomercial named "Breaking Bald."


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Sean07

coeur_brise said:


> Moon pie. Whoa. It's the food of the past. The first time I learned that you eat moon pie with an RC cola and it was called a "working man's lunch" I was like, what the? That's just pure sugar! Might as well eat a bowl of sugar for lunch.
> 
> Well, nowadays you can have sugar, caffeine and bvitamins plus taurine for lunch. It's called Monster or Rockstar. And look who's talking, I might have to drink rat poison today/that stuff. Sigh. I wonder if it contains strychnine? I could go for a moon pie actually. Mmm sugar!


----------



## tea111red

I want to bond over the pain of loneliness more than SA.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

why do i find this guy who is semi obsessed with CS GO attractive...?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Thinking of a girl. Fantasizing about travel with her.


----------



## KelsKels

There's a little ball in my room that flashes and changes colors and its the only thing that puts off light. When it changes color, it turns off for just a second and the whole room turns pitch black. I'm always afraid that after it turns off once, it'll come back on and something in the room will change. I guess I've watched too many scary movies.

I just can't sleep. It's been a long time, but one of my co-workers spent an entire shift showing me gory pictures online and now I'm thinking about them. They're not scary.. just gruesome but I'm afraid I'll dream of them if I sleep now.

Much paranoia tonight :b guess I will sas for now.


----------



## kivi

Finally, I am at home :boogie


----------



## BackToThePast

I think _What A Wonderful World_ goes well with any slideshow that chronicles the life of a family member.


----------



## karenw

You're lucky youve not been knocked out yet ye olde trout, damn you work situ.


----------



## millenniumman75

The need for more than two arms knowing that I only have two arms.


----------



## BackToThePast

Yaaas, for the first time I'm getting a single studio dorm and I'm taking a class with people I know. Maybe we can be study buddies. Next semester looks like it's going to go well for me. =)


----------



## Vuldoc

uke someone is outside smoking weed and its coming through the windows. the neighbors that i thought were potheads have moved out a while ago so it must be someone else.


----------



## tea111red

Vuldoc said:


> uke someone is outside smoking weed and its coming through the windows. the neighbors that i thought were potheads have moved out a while ago so it must be someone else.


yuck. my neighbor's pot smell comes through the windows all the time, too. really annoying!!!


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Tapatalk's awesome new stalking feature.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Vuldoc said:


> uke someone is outside smoking weed and its coming through the windows. the neighbors that i thought were potheads have moved out a while ago so it must be someone else.





tea111red said:


> yuck. my neighbor's pot smell comes through the windows all the time, too. really annoying!!!


Y'all should only be so lucky!


----------



## tea111red

Out of the Ashes said:


> Y'all should only be so lucky!


yes, my brother used to say it smelled "wonderful" and that he knew a lot of people that would agree. he said i just don't understand. that's okay, i don't have to understand everything. haha.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

tea111red said:


> yes, my brother used to say it smelled "wonderful" and that he knew a lot of people that would agree. he said i just don't understand. that's okay, i don't have to understand everything. haha.


I'm just jealous cause I don't live in California or Colorado anymore. You could move to Kansas and you'll never smell it again.


----------



## tea111red

Out of the Ashes said:


> I'm just jealous cause I don't live in California or Colorado anymore. You could move to Kansas and you'll never smell it again.


haha, i could! maybe i will if it gets bad enough, lol.


----------



## Smallfry

It's July , still cold, I'm still struggling with this thing called life. To top it off I've run out of shampoo and toothpaste, now I will have to squeeze that tube for every last bit. Joy.


----------



## Kevin001

Every day its the same sh*t with her......I'm losing it.


----------



## BloodySpade

I can't find my slim jims and I know I didn't eat them yet...

BUT WHERE DID THEY GO?!?!?


----------



## crimeclub

There Will Be Blood is second only to Citizen Kane. The impact on cinema that CK had alone probably won't ever be surpassed because it pretty much pioneered the techniques we still use almost 80 years later. However, There Will Be Blood is the pinnacle of cinema perfection, I've seen it probably over 30 times and every time I have a raging cinegasm.


----------



## Sean07

crimeclub said:


> There Will Be Blood is second only to Citizen Kane. The impact on cinema that CK had alone probably won't ever be surpassed because it pretty much pioneered the techniques we still use almost 80 years later. However, There Will Be Blood is the pinnacle of cinema perfection, I've seen it probably over 30 times and every time I have a raging cinegasm.


Daniel Plainview is certainly my favourite character in any film I've seen. Paul Dano's performance is good but he's the weak link of the film for me. The story is beautifully interesting, cinematography is beautiful. I have a proper Paul Thomas-Anderson obsession these days. Boogie Nights is another masterpiece.

'Stop crying, you sniveling ***! Stop your nonsense. You're just the afterbirth, Eli. You slithered out of your mother's filth. They should have put you in a glass jar on a mantlepiece.' - Best insult ever.


----------



## chinaski

7pm where the hell is the mailman


----------



## typemismatch

That film bored the pants off me. Then again all DDL films bore the pants off me.


----------



## BloodySpade

I never found my slim jims


----------



## feels

Sometimes you feel pretty cool but then you trip over the shopping baskets at Brookshires and the pharmacy guy gives you a weird look and then it's like oh yeah I'm the most awkward mother****er alive. 

Also I have a flight at 7am and I haven't really packed yet.


----------



## BackToThePast

Buying crap games for 10 cents and selling their trading cards for profit...what has my life come to....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The people who put others down for not living up to their expectations or finding things easy that come naturally to them. Everyone does it sometimes but uh, some people. So ****ing myopic and they don't even realise it. Jesus Christ.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Suicide Squad. The comic, the movie trailer and the possibilities.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

JustThisGuy said:


> Suicide Squad. The comic, the movie trailer and the possibilities.


Know what they say about the crazy ones.


----------



## Kevin001

I might be the only guy who still listens to N'sync.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> I might be the only guy who still listens to N'sync.


Nope.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Cleaning out my closet is amusing with all the high school memorabilia spilling out. Fun times those were...


----------



## bad baby

this is the most beautiful thing ever ever recorded, ever.

i'm sure of it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Out of the Ashes said:


> Know what they say about the crazy ones.


Huh? *chews gum*


----------



## BackToThePast

The heat...I'm dying....


----------



## BackToThePast

> We'd like to take a moment to apologize for a recent glitch that affected some members. We displayed the wrong username on the newsletter we sent to you. Our team can assure that this is just a display issue, not a security problem. Your account is 100% safe.
> 
> For good measure, we went ahead and marked your Tapatalk account as VIP for six months. Being VIP allows ad-free browsing in Tapatalk--your change in status has already taken effect
> 
> The Tapatalk Team


Dafuq? Guess I'll be using the mobile version of this site more often...


----------



## TabbyTab

tom petty makes the most happiest catchy songs


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I shouldn't be drinking right now after I took that aripiprazole, but the bottle is already open and I can't waste a thing.


----------



## Charlie9

this is a tough exercise as i think about a lot of stuff and i can't decide what to type. well played. haha


----------



## typemismatch

I guess my goldfish thread got deleted.


----------



## alienjunkie

jensen ackles is too good for this earth


----------



## crimeclub

typemismatch said:


> I guess my goldfish thread got deleted.


They let me take care of Ted when they took your fish bowl, but when I saw your comment about DDL movies out of spite I prepared him on a California roll. He was delicious.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yeah. That's school for ya.

"So when are we presenting these?"
"Oh, next week."
"..What day(s)?"
"I think we'll start them on Tuesday, and continue them on the Friday after."

My presentation is coming very soon. Something that is seriously 'bothering' (in a weird partially apathetic way) me is that I'm not feeling anxious about it. Well, not yet, but still. One of the clinical symptoms of social anxiety disorder is considerable worry for days or weeks before a social situation. This is a pretty big thing and I'm not feeling it yet. I actually do have a diagnosis for social phobia, but I feel rather undeserving of it. I don't even know. I really don't. All I can really think of is that maybe I'm just socially retarded trash.

I guess (and sort of hope) that I'll start getting nervous about it around the Friday mark. I say 'hope' but I don't exactly mean I want to be nervous, I just want to feel validated for social anxiety. If I'm validated, then I'm treatable, then I can get better. But if I don't have social anxiety, I don't need to 'get better', but I want to 'get better' because I have no social life, and I'm effectively socially fairly lackluster.

I need to call the psychiatrist and ask for an appointment (my mom wants me to do this and she'll see if she can get time off work to attend). I don't like talking on the phone. It scares me... Surely the reason I'm not nervous because it's not set in stone that I'm doing it yet. I'll try and do it tomorrow. I hope I get nervous but I don't want to feel nervous. I almost feel like I might have some form of OCD with this slightly extreme uncertainty. The psychiatrist probably won't pay attention though. "Your symptoms are primarily social anxiety". I even have possibly-excessive-backpack-zipper checking as a possible OCD symptom. I'm not sure though. Oh wait, I never am.

This sucks.

Edit: If any o y'all are wondering, I'm talking about transgender people for my presentation.
Also I'm starting to get slightly nervous about the presentation which makes this post semi pointless but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.


----------



## Surly Wurly

typemismatch said:


> I guess my goldfish thread got deleted.


between your replies to me on that and _Removed_, my last 5 notifications on here are deleted posts ~_~


----------



## TenYears

I keep people at a distance.

I mean, I really, really keep people at a distance.

More than I mean to, more than I want to.

I push people away.

Wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## alienjunkie

Ted Bundy's daughter is just walking the earth right now being Ted Bundy's daughter


----------



## Kevin001

I'm never answering my phone again.


----------



## millenniumman75

That's a Maury show waiting to happen.


----------



## TabbyTab

Why can't I sleeeeeeep I've been up sense 6pm of yesterday hhhhhj


----------



## TabbyTab

ShatteredGlass said:


> Edit: If any o y'all are wondering, I'm talking about transgender people for my presentation.
> Also I'm starting to get slightly nervous about the presentation which makes this post semi pointless but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.


Idk if I quoted u correctly but I hope everything goes well. This past year in health class this girl gave a fantastic presentation about trans folks and she was literally shaking the whole time bc she was nervous af but her presentation was soo good. 
Idk what the point of me telling you that was but that's what came to my mind as soon as I read it hurhur I'm sure you will do great!! Especially sense this seems like a topic people don't like to talk about other than on tumblr


----------



## karenw

Ever been in the car with a parent & they say Im not listening to this


----------



## alienjunkie

I put too much energy into people that don’t give a **** about me


----------



## undertakerfreak1127

When I'll get off my *** and practice my drum rudiments


----------



## LittleKitten

If my illness is self-inflicted, am I as bad as I actually am or is my whole personality just a lie?


----------



## BloodySpade

I haven't practiced my flute in forever and school is gonna start soon...band class is gonna be interesting this year


----------



## BackToThePast

I want some Amazake...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm so good at having bad days


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Good night weird world who thinks I'm weird and I don't understand.


----------



## owls

I want a kuksa!


----------



## probably offline

owls said:


> I want a kuksa!


me too!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

There's this girl on OKCupid that matches me 94%. But doesn't have a profile pic. Damn.


----------



## TenYears

I just got on Tinder.

Doooon't swipe right.

Dooooooooooon't swipe right.

Dooooooooooooooooooon't do it!!!


----------



## tea111red

alienjunkie said:


> I put too much energy into people that don't give a **** about me


I feel this way a lot, too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I was laying on fine silk linens in an opium den lost in reverie


----------



## SofaKing

I hate trying to be healthy. And I hate that I hate that.


----------



## tea111red

just when i start having my faith in men restored, i read something that takes that away. haha.


----------



## kivi

Whenever I see someone I know from school on social media (especially on Instagram, by the way I don't have one), I feel like killing myself. They're always smiling, writing about their universities, they have photos with their parents happily...


----------



## crimeclub

It's a bummer that there are a number of users on here that I really like and respect but our personalities don't click at all and our conversations never go passed about 2 exchanges.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Can't find the motivation to accomplish anything at the moment.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I have become... comfortably numb... zzz


----------



## tea111red

man, i wish i could live in a place where there was more distance between me and my neighbors.


----------



## TenYears

Sometimes I feel like I was Marilyn Monroe in a past life.

"Haaaapy Birrrffffday, Mister Preeeeeeesident".

Oh. Kay.

Maybe not.


----------



## Kevin001

Omg, women that lift weights are so hot.


----------



## tea111red

i wonder if i'd have an easier time meeting someone if i lived in another state.


----------



## NerdlySquared

Why is Shia LaBeouf yelling at me every time I open YouTube


----------



## crimeclub

NerdlySquared said:


> Why is Shia LaBeouf yelling at me every time I open YouTube


JUST DO lT!!!


----------



## millenniumman75

It is a different week this week!


----------



## karenw

lol, work.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Philosophy of Futility


----------



## alienjunkie

please scrub me down get all the bad stuff out


----------



## Famous

I'm invisible


----------



## BackToThePast

I wish I could help people on here with their problems, but I'm just so damn awkward. I'd probably scare them away.


----------



## SilentLyric

work is such a waste of time. there's so much you could do with 8 hours. I wish I could use my mental and physical energy towards things I was actually passionate about. why do we have to give our valuable, finite, energy, that diminishes more and more as we get older, to someone else? it's funny a coworker was asking how I had so much energy...it won't be that way 10, 20, years down the line. I want my energy to go in a different direction, my own direction. I feel like I'm just running, then quickly slowly, walking, crippled, into the graveyard.


----------



## identitycrisis

I'm getting married in exactly one month. omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg

I've come a long way.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I should probably clarify... Using manipulation of Philosophy of Futility in one of my business social networks.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

For some reason I understand business more and feel more comfortable in it than I do reality. I guess because the rules are clear and simple.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope this chicken comes out ok......my cooking skills are not the best.


----------



## BloodySpade

All the sad music is coming on and I got hit with the feels...


----------



## HellishNights

My partner and friend left me because he can't deal with my depression.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

"and do it all legal, like Bugsy Siegel."


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'reversed tower defense' really that's a thing?

And that got me thinking about genres with reverse shoved in front. Reverse platformer - where you try and fall off platforms, reverse fps - try to get shot as much as possible.


----------



## Crisigv

How do people make friends with every person they meet?


----------



## Out of the Ashes

"l (Bugsy) took an instant dislike to the*Nazis*and offered to kill them.[33][66][67]*He relented because of the countess's anxious pleas.[61]"

LMAO


----------



## coeur_brise

Prince George turns 2 today. He's soo young and yet tall for his age, which can only mean one thing: He's gonna be 7 ft tall. Tiny little tyrant. At first I didn't want to get into all the hype. I was like, "I'm not gonna pay attention to... D'awww look how cute he is!!!11!!!1!" And so here's an article, enjoy:

23 Happiest Pictures of Prince George to mark birthday










HI!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

thinking of the past


----------



## Aeiou

just remembered I have ice-cream in the freezer. 
Sudden smile.


----------



## indiscipline

My mood always peaks at night. I wonder if it's because I don't feel the same pressure of being obliged to interact and be productive when the day has already ended anyway. It's okay to sit inside, wrap yourself in blankets, drink a million cups of tea and listen to stupid records that no one cares about all night long (AAAAAAALL night long).


----------



## Out of the Ashes

"After he boasted one day that he'd personally killed some men, he saw the panicked look on the face of head contractor*Del Webb*and reassured him: "Del, don't worry, we only kill each other."[91]"

LOL, dude was funny.


----------



## coeur_brise

indiscipline said:


> My mood always peaks at night. I wonder if it's because I don't feel the same pressure of being obliged to interact and be productive when the day has already ended anyway. It's okay to sit inside, wrap yourself in blankets, drink a million cups of tea and listen to stupid records that no one cares about all night long (AAAAAAALL night long).


I used to get that way back in high school. In middle school, I'd stay up all night long listening to CD of Led Zeppelin over and over again. And then different music in high school. Even after, I'd get the same way too. Music somehow sounds sweeter during the night.


----------



## indiscipline

coeur_brise said:


> I used to get that way back in high school. In middle school, I'd stay up all night long listening to CD of Led Zeppelin over and over again. And then different music in high school. Even after, I'd get the same way too. Music somehow sounds sweeter during the night.


I think when I'm 60 I'll still be drinking tea with a blanket over my legs listening to Venetian Snares at 4 in the morning. :> Hopefully I'm already senile by then, that'll make every listening experience a first, even for my favourite records. Having such an opportunity almost makes me want to go senile right away actually.


----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## KelsKels

Mundane BS; A Haiku

I am stoned as f***
Work was stressful, people suck
Pizza be cookin

I think I'm going to write a daily haiku from now on... you're welcome SAS.


----------



## Twinkiesex

I miss my husband )':


----------



## BackToThePast

I feel like I know this lady from somewhere


----------



## Sean07

Kevin001 said:


> I might be the only guy who still listens to N'sync.


Absolutely false! Love Nsync, LOVE!!!

Girlfriend
Bye Bye Bye
Tearin' up my Heart
Pop
It's Gonna be me

All classic pop songs. JC and JT are the absolute dudes


----------



## Vuldoc

sometimes youtube changes it's font. :con I think maybe it does that to troll me.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Watching video with my voice in it made me realize I use a western drawl when I'm on amphetamines. Makes sense because I grew up doing real meth-amphetamine in Dodge City and always wanted to be one of those outlaw cowboys like the dalton gang as a younger child.


----------



## Kevin001

Sean07 said:


> Absolutely false! Love Nsync, LOVE!!!
> 
> Girlfriend
> Bye Bye Bye
> Tearin' up my Heart
> Pop
> It's Gonna be me
> 
> All classic pop songs. JC and JT are the absolute dudes


:high5


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Two for two


----------



## AussiePea

New camera/lenses or electronic drum kit? I don't knowwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kevin001

I wish I could experience love just once :sigh.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Do people who speak with a lisp think or read in their head with a lisp? HMMM....


----------



## acidicwithpanic

The only girls I'm attracted to are straight. WHY.


----------



## BackToThePast

sio said:


> Do people who speak with a lisp think or read in their head with a lisp? HMMM....


As someone with a semi lisp, I mostly think with voices different from mine because I can't stand the sound of my voice. Only when I switch to thinking to my voice do I constantly hear that damn lisp. And yes, it's annoying lol.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

mentoes said:


> As someone with a semi lisp, I mostly think with voices different from mine because I can't stand the sound of my voice. Only when I switch to thinking to my voice do I constantly hear that damn lisp. And yes, it's annoying lol.


Omg thank you for answering, now I can finally go to sleep with ease. It must feel weird to have a different thinking voice...but maybe you're just used to it by now lol


----------



## BackToThePast

sio said:


> Omg thank you for answering, now I can finally go to sleep with ease. It must feel weird to have a different thinking voice...but maybe you're just used to it by now lol


It's hard to describe what the voices are exactly since I can't pin them down on a specific person, closest guess I have would be to say it's neutral, probably from a random passerby's voice that just happened to stick with me. Anyways, glad to be of help.


----------



## calichick

I just need to get laid...

just one of the trillion guys in my life. JUST ONE! Who's neither MARRIED nor a skeeze!

I know so many so so so many men giving me the green light yet none of them make the final move.

F***ing sucks sometimes


----------



## calichick

acidicwithpanic said:


> The only girls I'm attracted to are straight. WHY.


The only guys I'm attracted to are taken.

Cheers


----------



## AussiePea

It's done, 4k dropped on camera gear. Let the fun and games begin.


----------



## karenw

coeur_brise said:


> Prince George turns 2 today. He's soo young and yet tall for his age, which can only mean one thing: He's gonna be 7 ft tall. Tiny little tyrant. At first I didn't want to get into all the hype. I was like, "I'm not gonna pay attention to... D'awww look how cute he is!!!11!!!1!" And so here's an article, enjoy:
> 
> 23 Happiest Pictures of Prince George to mark birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI!


It's all OK but his clothing is terrible.


----------



## TenYears

She called me earlier.

And I let it go to vm.

Why. Did. I. Do. That.

She is so, so fine, she is so much more than I deserve, she is so beautiful, she is an absolute goddess.

I am so, so stupid.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to buy some footy jerseys this season


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I've done acid for the first time in six months and I should just stop doing this completely but I don't know how.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

acidicwithpanic said:


> The only girls I'm attracted to are straight. WHY.


I know this feel, except with guys. :fall
___________

I'm tired of being embarrassed more times than I can ****ing count every single day. Looking at certain things is embarrassing. Doing nothing is embarrassing. Doing too much is embarrassing. Being alone is embarrassing. People seeing what I'm doing is embarrassing. Walking is embarrassing. Doing anything out of the ordinary is embarrassing, but being too ordinary is also embarrassing. Stepping onto a crowded bus or into a crowded room is embarrassing. My locker is embarrassing. Being referred to as something like a "zombie" is embarrassing. Having terrible social skills is embarrassing. Listening to music is embarrassing. People knowing anything about me is embarrassing.

Life is nothing but embarrassment and you know what?

It SUCKS. It ****ING SUCKS!! I'm ****ing tired of worrying about what other *****ez think. I want my mind to say, "**** this ****, I'm done with ****ing worrying about what other losers think of me c:". I guess that's never gonna happen though, lol. Maybe dying is a better option than being embarrassed thousands and thousands of times in the future. I really need those meds asap before prolonged embarrassment leads me to further mental instability.


----------



## TabbyTab

-cries about not having friends and being lonley-

-avoids people for days who have messaged me-

nice


----------



## Aeiou

karenw said:


> It's all OK but his clothing is terrible.


He's so Swiss with this outfit , lol


----------



## probably offline

I _must_ stop spending so much time here.


----------



## SofaKing

probably offline said:


> I _must_ stop spending so much time here.


Ditto


----------



## crimeclub

KyleInSTL said:


> Ditto


Maybe we could do a SAS account-suicide pact, and send d*ck-pics to people's PMs. I don't know, just off the top of my head: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=338530


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Jake Gyllenhaal. That is all.


----------



## TabbyTab

jesus christ mom why do u have to burn food when I'm trying to sleep


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> Maybe we could do a SAS account-suicide pact, and send d*ck-pics to people's PMs. I don't know, just off the top of my head: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=338530


Brainstorming, always good.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal. That is all.


You rhyme all the time, you're a poet and you don't know it that you are. (I can't rhyme... :cry)


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal. That is all.


I wish I knew how to quit you.


----------



## TenYears

KyleInSTL said:


> I wish I knew how to quit you.


Bro, she's like a heroine addiction.

In a nice way 

By the time you realize that you're hooked, you're hooked. She's already got you. Sorry. Check your nuts at the door.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

KyleInSTL said:


> I wish I knew how to quit you.





TenYears said:


> Bro, she's like a heroine addiction.
> 
> In a nice way
> 
> By the time you realize that you're hooked, you're hooked. She's already got you. Sorry. Check your nuts at the door.


Yeah, what TenYears said. Because I can't think of a clever reply at all. You have destroyed my ability to say funny things, Kyle!


----------



## Out of the Ashes

http://www.upworthy.com/remember-th...onths-ago-he-just-had-the-party-of-a-lifetime


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, what TenYears said. Because I can't think of a clever reply at all. You have destroyed my ability to say funny things, Kyle!


Yeah...I'm the black cloud of fun...that's why I avoid going to parties as a favor to the host. If only I could get paid for being a professional wet blanket.


----------



## TenYears

KyleInSTL said:


> Yeah...I'm the black cloud of fun...that's why I avoid going to parties as a favor to the host. If only I could get paid for being a professional wet blanket.


Awwww, Kyle you can be my wet blanket anytime. I mean, when Samantha is busy.

Maybe. Idk. I have to put you guys in some kind of order.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

KyleInSTL said:


> Yeah...I'm the black cloud of fun...that's why I avoid going to parties as a favor to the host. If only I could get paid for being a professional wet blanket.


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Oh lord, I am George!

I'm going to crawl up under my desk for a nap.

P.s...mods are gonna be upset for further thread hijacking.

Last word!...huzzah or bazinga as you like.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Watching a movie I just realized I never watched.


----------



## SofaKing

TenYears said:


> Awwww, Kyle you can be my wet blanket anytime. I mean, when Samantha is busy.
> 
> Maybe. Idk. I have to put you guys in some kind of order.


Strangely, aroused.


----------



## SofaKing

Out of the Ashes said:


> Watching a movie I just realized I never watched.


It's worse when you're watching a movie and realize you have seen it already...#seniormoment


----------



## crimeclub

KyleInSTL said:


> Oh lord, I am George!
> 
> *I'm going to crawl up under my desk for a nap.*
> 
> P.s...mods are gonna be upset for further thread hijacking.
> 
> Last word!...huzzah or bazinga as you like.


Sometimes a good nap is the only thing that gets me out of bed in the morning.


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> Sometimes a good nap is the only thing that gets me out of bed in the morning.


My mind...exploded.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Sometimes a good nap is the only thing that gets me out of bed in the morning.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


>


I love that part lol, the way he says 'big underpants'.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> I love that part lol, the way he says 'big underpants'.


I'm not sure I know what big underpants are, but yeah... Jason Segel. :heart


----------



## karenw

Aeiou said:


> He's so Swiss with this outfit , lol


That's a compliment :grin2:

I wish they would hurry up & get rid of the ****! (Separate Comment entirely)


----------



## crimeclub

Daveyboy said:


> Rec'd it... Looks like a Penis only smaller... Haha ... Reported


Nooooooooo, I told you I was only 4 inches and to keep it a secret!


----------



## Smallfry

ugh some random tried to 'ni hao' me. I'm not impressed.


----------



## vienuma

Drinking kefir coctail and listening to Napalm Death - that's how perfect evening should be. NOT


----------



## alienjunkie

if you loved me you wouldn’t be with someone else and that’s what I’m going to keep telling myself over and over again until one day it doesn’t cross my mind and that will be the day I let go


----------



## BackToThePast

Damn, someone is bringing me an Oreo Coolada from Dunkin Donuts. This might just be the highlight of my week.


----------



## CWe

Wish i would have never stopped but i'm not superman


----------



## typemismatch




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Solitude & a bottle of rye...I wish I had both right now


----------



## coeur_brise

Blue moon of Kentucky keep on shining. Shine on the one that's gone and said goodbye.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I wrote a song about you and how much of a demon ***** you are, you're welcome ^___^


----------



## tea111red

it blows my mind how people can meet someone they say is everything they are looking for.


----------



## AussiePea

tea111red said:


> it blows my mind how people can meet someone they say is everything they are looking for.


What I've come to realise with this is that people don't have a long list of requirements when it comes down to it. Caring, funny and attractive (to them) generally becomes "everything I'm looking for" and there will be compromises which they palm off as imperfection, because "nobody is perfect".

For me the ones who are genuinely perfect for each other are relationships which cannot be defined by something they do or say or how they act, it's just one of those bonds which cannot be quantified or understood. Finding that is pure luck imo but you certainly increase your chances by finding someone who you share ambitions with.


----------



## tea111red

AussiePea said:


> For me the ones who are genuinely perfect for each other are relationships which cannot be defined by something they do or say or how they act, it's just one of those bonds which cannot be quantified or understood. Finding that is pure luck imo but you certainly increase your chances by finding someone who you share ambitions with.


yep, i agree w/ it being pure luck. i can't understand how people get so lucky, lol.


----------



## AussiePea

tea111red said:


> yep, i agree w/ it being pure luck. i can't understand how people get so lucky, lol.


Well given the divorce rate and assuming a lot of people stay together out of convenience, I'd say probably only 20% truly do. 


tea111red said:


> yep, i agree w/ it being pure luck. i can't understand how people get so lucky, lol.


Well given the divorce rate and assuming a lot of people stay together out of convenience


----------



## Aeiou

@In a Lonely Place

@thedevilsblood


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Aeiou said:


> @*In a Lonely Place*
> 
> @*thedevilsblood*


It had to be done... lol


----------



## SilentLyric

it's not easy being this sexy.


----------



## kivi

One thing turns out well, then other important one falls apart... I hate


----------



## tea111red

can't wait for winter.


----------



## Marko3

Soooo hott in here... lol im waitin for winter too..


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Holy Jesus, that was close. I wonder if it is classified as a minor miracle when you drop your last ecig but swipe it away right before it goes in the toilet you're peeing in. All without losing your aim.


----------



## probably offline

Why can't some cute/funny guy like me a bit? I want to flirt a bit, but the only ones who show any form of interest are not my type at all(I'm not talking about SAS). I just want some harmless flirting, I'm so ****ing bored.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope it goes well.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Hmm, the pen name formerly known as Shakespeare, used all those extra words as a form of cryptography? Sounds like a conspiracy theory.


----------



## crimeclub

Casual Friday, I'm going to wear my tight sexy jeans today, maybe turn a few heads at the office with how fabulous my butt looks in them.


----------



## TenYears

crimeclub said:


> Casual Friday, I'm going to wear my tight sexy jeans today, maybe turn a few heads at the office with how fabulous my butt looks in them.


Please don't w**** yourself out again. It's so embarrassing, for all of us. You'll thank me later. I'm trying to save you from yourself.

Respect yourself.


----------



## crimeclub

TenYears said:


> Please don't w**** yourself out again. It's so embarrassing, for all of us. You'll thank me later. I'm trying to save you from yourself.
> 
> Respect yourself.


If you think I'm above using my *** to set the vibe around the office then you apparently don't know me well.


----------



## Idontgetit

crimeclub said:


> If you think I'm above using my *** to set the vibe around the office then you apparently don't know me well.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

That's the problem with automatics, they might jam at a very crucial moment. That's why I always preferred a 357.
*Referring to a movie I'm watching.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I hope this chicken comes out ok......my cooking skills are not the best.


How did it turn out? You left us baking!


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> How did it turn out? You left us baking!


It came out pretty good.....surprised myself on how good I did.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> It came out pretty good.....surprised myself on how good I did.


Awesome :boogie :boogie :boogie










Somebody's excited!


----------



## crimeclub

tea111red said:


> I don't know if I quite believe people are _supposed_ to come in and out of your life. It seems like that's just a consequence of someone not caring to maintain things, for whatever reason.


I had a girl feed me that line of thinking after she broke up with me, the whole 'I'm so glad I met you and I know we were meant to be together for this chapter of our lives" yadda yadda. I can't blame her for realizing that what I had to offer wasn't in line with her preference in a partner since that's the risk you sign up for when you choose to date, but it's obviously a BS line, however I guess I prefer the sugar-coated version over "I'm not interested in you anymore" lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Marko3 said:


> Soooo hott in here... lol im waitin for winter too..





crimeclub said:


> If you think I'm above using my *** to set the vibe around the office then you apparently don't know me well.


Killing two birds with one stone.....that Nelly song

"It's getting HOT in here, so take off all your clothes"

.....it also has a line about "my butt look big" :haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Tired of having my posts deleted all the time. So many rules.


----------



## probably offline

millenniumman75 said:


>


this gif is everything


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I feel pathetic for thinking that I need psychedelics in order to keep my life exciting.


----------



## millenniumman75

probably offline said:


> this gif is everything


You should hang out in the GUYS vs GALS thread in Just For Fun.

That little guy appears every time the guys win :lol.
He's Chippendale, Jr. and he's got the moves!


----------



## Idontgetit

acidicwithpanic said:


> I feel pathetic for thinking that I need psychedelics in order to keep my life exciting.


I hear you, i can't find any satisfaction anymore or be passionate without the aid of soul-searching substances. I think I do it to picture what love feels like, as I have been ****ted on over and over when it comes to people and relationships. I'm ****in done.


----------



## TenYears

I need to call her back. I'm putting it off though. I should be so excited to talk to her that I just can't wait. And I am. It's just...so many mixed feelings. I'm afraid I'm gonna get burned. I have been burned so, so many times. Why do I always get into these relationships? Am I setting myself up? Maybe knowing that I'm the "side guy" is somehow safer in some sick, twisted way. Idk. Idk about anything anymore.

I miss her. I miss spending time with her. I miss worshiping her body, kissing her from head to toe.

It shouldn't be this complicated, though.


----------



## BackToThePast

Apparently, TLC is shooting a reality show at my mom's friend's hair salon after they found the website I setup for the business. I'm not sure whether to feel amused or grateful or happy for my mom's friend.


----------



## layitontheline

You know you've been heavily influenced by Winnie when, at 26 years of age, you have to keep reminding yourself it's poo, not pooh.


----------



## meepie

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Started watching Game of Thrones this morning at like 2am. Couldn't help but notice that one dude in the first episode looks exactly like Matt Damon, dude even has the weird raised eyebrow thing lol


https://bloggledy****.wordpress.com...y-of-game-of-thrones-matt-damon-guy-revealed/


----------



## Grumple

I'm thinking about the kind of person who'd learn that trick where you spin a pen around on the base of your thumb, did they sit there for hours perfecting it? they never seem like the kind of person who'd spend so long perfecting such a mundane trick. Maybe it's easy and I'm just rubbish at pen tricks


----------



## moloko

I miss her quite a bit.

Happy bd love


----------



## bad baby

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> "I've got something exciting to tell you!"
> 
> "Yeah? What happened?"
> 
> "Well, my friend said her son recently graduated uni with a master's degree in accounting so he'll be able to make a lot of money and she said he's looking for a wife s..."
> 
> "OMG MUM. I ALREADY TOLD YOU NO LAST WEEK."
> 
> "No but honey, this is a different guy! Just think about it. He'll be able to make lots of money with his degree so you probably won't need to get a loan when you buy a house and you won't have to work. You can just be a stay at home mum and when your kids are at school, you can hang out with your friends and have fun! And it means you'll have more time to spend with me!"
> 
> "Sounds good but no thanks. Not my thing."
> 
> "And if you and him get together, I'll be able to have conversations with him because he can speak Chinese too! And me and his mum will be able to be closer to each other like sisters!"
> 
> "Oh. I see... :blank"
> 
> "Yeah! So just think about it for now okay! He'll have the money to make you very happy! "
> 
> "..."
> _______
> 
> My sister: "Yeah, she asked me the same thing like half an hour ago. You should've seen (boyfriend's name) holding his laugh in in the background. Did she tell you to ask your friends if they'd be interested too?"
> 
> "Lol, yeah."
> 
> Oh mum. But I still love you to bitsies. <3


LOL. my favorite is when my mum tries to lasso me into one of those by saying, "you don't have to _go out_ with him. just go and meet him first, get to know him, see if you can be friends first..."

it's like thanks mum, but i think i've still got a good few years more to go before i become desperate enough to take you up on your subtly-worded offer lmao


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When there's news it's bad news


----------



## crimeclub

I wonder when exactly I'll leave my last post here, what it's about, and why it was my last post. I'm hoping it's soon and because I finally made a life for myself where I don't feel the need for a social crutch, or such an unproductive means of avoiding boredom. Preferably it will be because I found a girl and I found some kind of motivation to be productive or a passion for new things. I'm hoping my last post will be something great and inspirational, but I've seen a lot of people's last posts and judging by how it normally works out mine will probably be something like "Feeling a bit gassy today."


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> I wonder when exactly I'll leave my last post here, what it's about, and why it was my last post.


I think a simple drop the mic post would suit you best.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I'm still unsure of what to do for my birthday now that most of my friends have moved. Probably just going to crash my sister's workplace and demand free gelato and coffee.


----------



## Kevin001

This movie is legit. I don't know why I waited so long to see it.


----------



## gopherinferno

acidicwithpanic said:


> I feel pathetic for thinking that I need psychedelics in order to keep my life exciting.





Idontgetit said:


> I hear you, i can't find any satisfaction anymore or be passionate without the aid of soul-searching substances. I think I do it to picture what love feels like, as I have been ****ted on over and over when it comes to people and relationships. I'm ****in done.


*relates to this so hard that a blood vessel bursts in my brain*


----------



## pandana

I've watched birthing videos on Youtube for about an hour from animals to people with things that went wrong to perfectly healthy births and I now believe that I am more than capable of helping to deliver a baby. This is what happens when I have no friends. I started out watching vlogs from a famous Youtuber but one video led to another and now I've ended up in the reincarnation part of Youtube. Where will my adventures take me tomorrow.


----------



## Idontgetit

Just saw a meteor flash across the night-sky, flippin awesome...man. For any aspiring astronomers or casual star-gazers, the Perseid meteor shower is in full swing. It will peak on Aug. 11-12. You may be seeing a lot more over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

crimeclub said:


> I wonder when exactly I'll leave my last post here, what it's about, and why it was my last post. I'm hoping it's soon and because I finally made a life for myself where I don't feel the need for a social crutch, or such an unproductive means of avoiding boredom. Preferably it will be because I found a girl and I found some kind of motivation to be productive or a passion for new things. I'm hoping my last post will be something great and inspirational, but I've seen a lot of people's last posts and judging by how it normally works out mine will probably be something like "Feeling a bit gassy today."


I've tried to leave SAS multiple times; or at least stop posting. I like to always have my post count on a number that ends in either 5 or 0. and I like to stop posting when I'm somewhat happy with the last post I left. I wish I could leave some kind of powerful (but not 'intense', like "school ****ING SUCKS" or something) post that will make people curious to see how my life has changed if I were to commence posting again sometime in the moderately far future. I've tried it multiple times, but I've failed by posting again everytime after like, a couple of days. I'm going to get to work on writing another 'final' post after this post, actually.


----------



## Vuldoc

I knew my reasons for procrastinating weren't unfounded, two days...(well my procrastination may have also made me take two days) This new graphics card and hard disk are working alright though, hopefully nothing goes wrong.


----------



## KelsKels

Haiku #2

Coworkers suck d***
Hate working Saturday, but
Hair will be violet


----------



## ShatteredGlass

You know, I'm tired of feeling like I 'should maybe die'. Tired of seeing myself as more or less worthless trash. I don't like calling myself such things. I hate considering myself 'inferior' and 'worthless'. I really am bringing depression onto myself by having thoughts like "I wish I would die" and asserting potentially false things upon myself such as inferiority. I often even feel like it's eventually going to become a responsibility of sorts to end my own life for the sake of avoiding the inevitable embarrassment of living as some nobody with social anxiety. Freaking school is partially responsible, but it's also partially just me. Maybe I'm more depressed than I give myself credit for.

Maybe that extreme sadness of years ago has faded into the background, resurfacing as negative thoughts and lack of self worth. And also, what kind of normal person really ever has thoughts that dying is better than getting embarrassed? I suppose depression could also explain that sucky sad feeling when I'm bored and lonely on non-school days, and also feeling tired regardless of sleep. And my lack of motivation for school work... maybe? Just being a piece of **** can also explain that last one. Oh wait.. I'm not supposed to do that to myself... it's incredibly difficult though. Should I just try and face the seeming (admittedly depressing) truth or should I try and delude myself into further mental illness to explain my multiple personality defects?


----------



## Charmeleon

ShatteredGlass said:


> I've tried to leave SAS multiple times; or at least stop posting. I like to always have my post count on a number that ends in either 5 or 0. and I like to stop posting when I'm somewhat happy with the last post I left


I've tried to leave a bunch of times too, never really seems to stick. I've been thinking of leaving once I reach 1,000 posts, used to have 4k+ but deleted them all (yeah I'm that bored lol). There's nothing here for me, I have to find a way to let go but I'm too attached to this place.

Damn you sas!! Why can't I let you go!!!


----------



## AussiePea

I dunno, this place is a drug which somehow has time made for it. I work two jobs and constantly have things on my mind but STILL the first thing I do when I'm in "down time" is log in here. It's a disease.


----------



## tea111red

why do people ask other people questions when they really don't even care about the answer?


----------



## SilentLyric

where are my employee handbooks? (I asked for another one after I lost the first one...you can probably guess the fate of the second one...)


----------



## karenw

:lolI'm melting right now melting


----------



## HermitMan

I tried out for spring football, getting really pumped that I'll finally get fit, make new friends and live a nice life. Went there the first day and it was horrible. I quit after my first try and now I feel like a loser and a quitter and that I will never be able to set my mind to anything.


----------



## HermitMan

Oh and I don't really have depression. I'm generally happy, it's just that I'm pretty awkward when talking to strangers and worse, girls. I'm scared I might trick myself into thinking I am depressed by joining this forum.


----------



## blue2

I wish I was milking a Goat a nice full udder the goat would be like ahhhhhhhhh that feels gooooood :/


----------



## Barakiel

I don't like having fur on my face but I don't like shaving either, it takes too long.


----------



## Idontgetit

What SA feels like (lyrics from Metallica - One) 

Darkness
Imprisoning me
All that I see
Absolute horror
I cannot live
I cannot die
Trapped in myself
Body my holding cell


----------



## BackToThePast

Shoddy business tactics as usual...


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## TabbyTab

I feel like my mental health is deteriorating everyday


----------



## Out of the Ashes

This "ultra enhanced" stuff actually lives up to it's name. I'm feeling a little noddy.

Also, I remember being at a hotel once and I left my big pound bag of Kratom out in the open when the cleaning ladies came in and I was in the bathroom shaving. I heard one of them say "that better not be heroine." and all I could think of was no ****, because I'd probably be able to buy this entire hotel plus have you killed if I had a pound of heroin (if nobody killed me for it, like a cop.). Interestingly she never mentioned it when I came out of the bathroom though. Could I really carry a pound of heroin out in the open with nobody caring? They do look strikingly similar. I wonder if she stole some and snorted it. That would be funny to see. Am I rambling? I think I'm rambling.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Also, I think the years of alcohol, drug, and tobacco abuse have finally been worked out of my system and healed. I say that because I rarely get migraines or high blood pressure anymore, and my mental health and craving for substance abuse is improving. I have kratom to thank mostly for getting me here.


----------



## kivi

I tend to be cold towards toddlers but this one is soo cute 

We almost crushed in a car accident with my sisters twice in a day today. Big city, traffic problems, so many bad drivers...


----------



## BackToThePast

I'm pretty f******* flabbergasted at the consecutive amount of bad luck that kicked me in the balls today. I expect to see an equal amount of good luck to follow!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is one of those days when leaving bed seems wholly unreasonable


----------



## Vuldoc

This Habanero sauce is hot! they're not ****ing around. I like it!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My truth has no legs


----------



## VictoryOverFear

So.......can the one touch ban and clean delete our entire profile and all our posts? If it's used for spam, that must be what it does. So the mods can delete your profile, easily, and choose not to?


----------



## Idontgetit

Got in touch with an old friend/ neighbour tonight for the first time in what, 6 years now? jeez time flies. It was a great experience, and a small win over my SA. We reminisced a lot and shows me that there are really good people in the real world, after being misanthropic for a long time.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I miss my old tutoring family at school now that they've all moved. Now I have to make a new set of friends this semester.


----------



## BackToThePast

I'm glad I had the pleasure of making those mistakes. I've never experienced them before because I never pushed myself to that extent. I'm glad I did. Now I know how it feels. It's a page in my book and I'm ready to turn.


----------



## The Dark Knight

VictoryOverFear said:


> So.......can the one touch ban and clean delete our entire profile and all our posts? If it's used for spam, that must be what it does. So the mods can delete your profile, easily, and choose not to?


We do not delete accounts here. We never have and never will. All the one touch ban and clean feature does is instantly bans spammers and removes all of their posts. It *DOES NOT* delete their account. Its simply a time saving feature that allows us to remove a spammer's posts and ban their account instantly rather than having to do it all manually.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Last night I had a dream where my first real love presented as her current 300 lb. self, instead of the usual dream where she is still skinny. Wondering what the reason/meaning is.


----------



## VictoryOverFear

Some people shouldn't be parents.


----------



## bad baby

_"will your eyes still smile from your cheeks"_

lmaooo

ed sheeran, the greatest lyricist of our time, wowing us with such extensive knowledge of the human anatomy

now, the question is

dare i try another one of his songs?

dare i?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Some of the stuff people say on this board is unreal. :blah


----------



## TryingMara

I've never treated you like that. I have gone out of my way for you many, many times and definitely didn't deserve how you acted toward me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's never enough in tue bottle, even when there are too many bottles


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Is that all my life is bound to? A baby or a dead end relationship. I'm sorry but I want more than that.. Like an actual life.

PS.. You deserved that. Don't **** around when im legit.


----------



## Vuldoc

∫ (tan[2x²/cos(x)])²


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, I guess he got what he wanted.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I wonder what it would be like to live Charley Sheen's life, without the fame or hangovers. Or assault. Maybe I should make a list, or just pick somebody else as a role model.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

everything I do im always thinking.


----------



## CWe

Why is everything in my life [email protected]@ and why don't i have the motivation to change it


----------



## tea111red

ugh. great. another youtube change.


----------



## Vuldoc

everyone in the pokemon world ate pokemon.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

The crap weather just now. It's meant to be summer


----------



## inane

I miss you.


----------



## TenYears

Some people should never be mothers, or never, ever get pregnant.

Ffs.


----------



## SandWshooter

Trying to decide what I'm going to do tonight, might watch a movie


----------



## inane

It'll be three weeks tomorrow since you left.

It still hurts.


----------



## Kenneth Ash

When's this food going to be ready!


----------



## KelsKels

So on my laptop I use firefox but I have IE, and I set it to erase everything upon exit... well recently Ive been using my boyfriends laptop and I tried using his IE.... and it turns out he set it up the same way I set mine. Which is hilarious because that means we both use IE to do things we don't want each other to find out about. 

Also not sure if Im into my pink and purple hair.. at least its not permanent. Meh.


----------



## inane

He didn't like the thought of you with another guy. He couldn't stand it.

You find it painful to be with another guy who's not him.

So why did you want to stray?


----------



## tea111red

i've whined on here so much over the past few years. it's disgusts me.


----------



## Just Lurking

Windows pop-up: "Your anti-virus is out of date. You need to update it."

Uhhhhhhhh, hello random? So bloody update it then? ...you know, like you've been doing *automatically* for the past five years? The f*** was that.


----------



## tea111red

i wish i had a bf to hug me or something.

(ok. i think i've almost reached my quota for whiny, desperate posts for the night. haha)


----------



## mr hoang

tea111red said:


> i've whined on here so much over the past few years. it's disgusts me.


Its ok, if we dont complain somewhere, then we can't be happy. Lol


----------



## kivi

For a long time other peoples emotions seem so fake to me. It's probably because of my paranoia.

People say I am skinny though I don't see myself one. I have wide hips compared to my body and that make me think I am average :bah


----------



## BackToThePast

I've revealed so much about myself, things I've never told my closest friends. I swear if anyone I know finds out who I am that'll be the death of me.


----------



## probably offline

I dreamt that I was going to be sent off to space, without ever coming back(since I would die), and the only thing I was worrying about was finding someone who would take care of my cat.


----------



## alienjunkie

i’m too sad to carry on a conversation with people and annoy them with my depressive attitude but isolating myself makes me suicidal


----------



## Mxx1

My brother have the worst snoring.. I really want to wake him up to get rid of the sound :/,


----------



## TabbyTab

y can't I ever be content with myself


----------



## karenw

How im supposed to know someone's at the door when they don't exactly knock, I was asleep too.


----------



## crimeclub

TabbyTab said:


> y can't I ever be content with myself


It's got to be hard being a 15 year old female black guy in his 30s.


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> It's got to be hard being a 15 year old female black guy in his 30s.


Word


----------



## alienjunkie

I’m kinda happy for once, lol


----------



## typemismatch

There are two certainties in life: death and taxes. Although I don't suppose a caveman pays taxes. Or maybe there is some cave tax I don't know about. I have an acquaintance who is a solicitor that specialises in cave law. I'll ask him.


----------



## crimeclub

^is this vid showing up? it's not for me.


----------



## Vuldoc

crimeclub said:


> If so it was missing the first part: *N-* TZ8Z5S9rI
> 
> if not then don't mind me :tiptoe


----------



## Out of the Ashes

The hardest addiction I ever overcame was Christianity, and I've had my share of 'em.


----------



## pillbody

I need to do productive things but instead I'm here.


----------



## crimeclub

Vuldoc said:


> was it suppose to be this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so it was missing the first part: *N-* TZ8Z5S9rI
> 
> if not then don't mind me :tiptoe


Yeah that's it thanks, I wanted to post how I've been feeling lately so that vid comes close haha


----------



## Surly Wurly

My leg is itchy. Won't somebody please help me


----------



## TenYears

Also, my left nut itches. Won't somebody please help me


----------



## typemismatch

Surly Wurly said:


> My leg is itchy. Won't somebody please help me


Is that ainskey Harriet (can't be bothered correcting). Holy cheese. He is the Renault Megane of TV chefs.


----------



## alienjunkie

im sO NEEDY spend all your time with me you make me so happy


----------



## kivi

It sucks being the poorest family between all of your mothers and fathers side of the families.


----------



## samiisprink

Really wish i had some coffee right now


----------



## KelsKels

I keep such a weird sleep schedule on my days off.. it kind of messes me up.Also feeling kind nof guilty for spending a bunch of money yesterday... but eh whatever.


----------



## kivi

I am glad I don't have an older sibling.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope I don't have a relapse.


----------



## Vuldoc

I want to go to a shooting range, one that rents out guns. I wonder if they're costly to rent.


----------



## CWe

Colds are the worst! YOU SUCK


----------



## indiscipline

It looks like that blue button is responding to the cursor now. I don't want to click it though, I have a paranoid feeling something bad will happen. What if I break it?


----------



## tea111red

Champagne wishes and caviar dreams.


----------



## tea111red

Vuldoc said:


> I want to go to a shooting range, one that rents out guns. I wonder if they're costly to rent.


yeah, that sounds fun. it'd be a good way to let off some steam.


----------



## Kevin001

Reminder to self to never get a skype account.....or facebook.


----------



## coeur_brise

Holy crap, my item sold. I'm just hoping shipping doesn't cost a small fortune, but heck it sold! bye bye wireless mouse. One must celebrate the small victories.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Reminder to self to never get a skype account.....or facebook.


I agree on never getting a Facebook account, but I like Skype. I don't use the video chat feature at all. I basically just use Skype as a way to instant message people.


----------



## Crisigv

Good to know that I am not destined to be a pasty white human being forever.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I agree on never getting a Facebook account, but I like Skype. I don't use the video chat feature at all. I basically just use Skype as a way to instant message people.


Yeah, thats cool I guess. SAS is the only "social media" for me.........I mainly just said that because I'm watching Unfriended right now and they are getting harassed/stalked on skype and facebook. lol.


----------



## tea111red

smh


----------



## intheshadows

A cute young woman from here.


----------



## karenw

Some YouTube videos are hilarious in a bad way, they are supposed to be nice & serious.


----------



## tea111red

i can never find good headphones.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to quit messing about with random other people & focus on my own music


----------



## tea111red

yah mo b there


----------



## Kevin001

To have 7 suicide attempts before the age of 17 is a lot. I just want to give her a hug. I thought I had it bad.


----------



## TenYears

And I thought I had problems. I thought I could be immature at times. I thought my views were sometimes unpopular, controversial, and a little bit crazy.

Ffs.

Not even.


----------



## Ape

Turning 25 and still completely alone in this world, heh. Will I finally follow through with the promises to myself, and actually free myself from this prison of isolation I've built for myself all these years?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

^_*


----------



## CWe

Having a stuff nose sucks badly


----------



## cuppy

Thinking about whether I should stay at my part-time job or leave. If you see this post and have advice, please pm me! Thanks.


----------



## SilentLyric

ok. let's see how well this sum 41 album holds up.


----------



## crimeclub

cuppy said:


> Thinking about whether I should stay at my part-time job or leave. If you see this post and have advice, please pm me! Thanks.


Cuppers! PM me, nao. (I can't guarantee any helpful advice btw)


----------



## kivi

I am having days when I'm always thinking "I hope I disappear forever"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Those moments when you're unsure if you've spoken out loud or simply thought your thoughts


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i have to stop taking drugs %_÷


----------



## Kevin001

I hope today will be better than yesterday.


----------



## Perspicacious

Kevin001 said:


> I hope today will be better than yesterday.


I believe it depends on how you handle it. Hope it goes well.


----------



## karenw

I swear the kids aren't allowed to breathe next door.


----------



## JustThisGuy

So many movies, so little time.
So many comics, so little time.
So many books, so little time.


----------



## Conviction07

Is it possible for vocal chords to become rusty?


----------



## Idontgetit

why does the hairdresser always talk to me about the weirdest stuff this time it was drunk golf cart driving / racing. Are you drunk cutting my hair? hope not..


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I want to discover someone.


----------



## EchoIX

Should I put on the blue tie, or shoot myself?

Sorry, it's a quote. It's literally the thought that popped into my head.


----------



## KelsKels

Finally decided to spend the $60 and download the 3rd Witcher game yesterday. Already clocked 12 hours of gameplay. Do not regret.


----------



## Ape

No one has called me to wish me a happy birthday. I'm not even surprised. Kinda makes me want to beat the **** out of someone, though.


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently I have to turn my adblock off to use the new chat......well thats not going to happen. I don't use the internet without adblock.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I'm starting to suspect that the people of Poland don't like me.


----------



## BackToThePast

Treat others the way you'd treat yourself would be bad advice for people on this forum.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Why does everything have to conclude to having children?? For the love of bejebus just let me have a life.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish I was an eternal child, but with an adult body. I could be cute, funny. Maybe quirky and more importantly not take everything not seriously. 
PS Amber Rose's kid is just adorable. He's what inspired this post.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really need to fix the breaks on my bike


----------



## karenw

One of my dogs is like a puppy still.


----------



## cosmicslop

After three hours of laborious cooking in kitchen, I was too impatient to wait for the food to rest so I dug in and I guess my body agreed with that decision and shut down my reflexes to burn sensations. because i didn't know the food was too hot until i was done eating and felt some loose piece of membrane hanging on my palate. truly a body + mind as one entity kind of moment. So worth it tho.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Strange ole day


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to pretend that wasn't creepy.


----------



## feels

I've watched this trailer like once a week since it's release. 
Can't wait to punch people and have sex with lizard men.


----------



## coeur_brise

Do I go to sleep in my booty shorts? Something tells me 'yes.'


----------



## TenYears

coeur_brise said:


> Do I go to sleep in my booty shorts? Something tells me 'yes.'


Hehe, only one way to find out


----------



## tea111red

I'm starting to become a big fan of the brand Kiehl's. Their hair products saved my hair, lol. The eye cream sample I got from them is pretty good, too.


----------



## coeur_brise

TenYears said:


> Hehe, only one way to find out


Unfortunately I got up to eat chicken wings and got honey Bbq sauce on them so now they're being pre-treated w/ laundry detergent. Sigh.


----------



## Vuldoc

I think I'm finally going to stop procrastinating and install GTA. It's 7 discs! I wonder how long it'll take...


----------



## layitontheline

Panicking about what parting gift to bring to work, and what to write in the card, and who to give it to on my last day. Ahhhh. I suck at conventionalities.


----------



## SofaKing

Patience is not a virtue I possess.


----------



## alienjunkie

y am i listening to selena gomez


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Huh. So it seems that I enjoy witnessing people cry at school... Somebody was crying today about how a teacher kept failing her on a test and it pleased me. In fact, I was borderline smiling about it. My guess is that I find pleasure in bearing witness to people experiencing the suffering I undergo each and every day at school. I'm so awesome.


----------



## tea111red

it's a pain picking a username for things.


----------



## crimeclub

tea111red said:


> it's a pain picking a username for things.


'Wenis Prinkle'


----------



## tea111red

crimeclub said:


> 'Wenis Prinkle'


lol...typing that in as we speak.


----------



## alienjunkie

I wonder how many ghosts have seen me naked


----------



## probably offline

alienjunkie said:


> I wonder how many ghosts have seen me naked


I've always wondered why people, who believe in ghosts, aren't more freaked out about this.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Waking up this morning was more enjoyable than usual. Then I remembered all the **** I need to get caught up on because of waisting time here.


----------



## SofaKing

alienjunkie said:


> I wonder how many ghosts have seen me naked


There has to be some benefits from being dead, ffs.


----------



## TenYears

coeur_brise said:


> Unfortunately I got up to eat chicken wings and got honey Bbq sauce on them so now they're being pre-treated w/ laundry detergent. Sigh.


Well that's a damn shame. I'd be more than happy to wash them for ya.

(btw that means you were eating chicken wings while wearing nothing but panties?)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Started watching Sense8 there was a woman in a club and I was like 'that looks really familiar... I think I was there watching MSI' and then they cut to another scene and it was KOKO London. Cool.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

F*************************ck my life


----------



## Kilgore Trout

ShatteredGlass said:


> Huh. So it seems that I enjoy witnessing people cry at school... Somebody was crying today about how a teacher kept failing her on a test and it pleased me. In fact, I was borderline smiling about it. My guess is that I find pleasure in bearing witness to people experiencing the suffering I undergo each and every day at school. I'm so awesome.


Awesome. The joy of witnessing people experiencing the sufferings you undergo. Carefree people being forced to live your life for a short time. That's the ultimate pleasure. I don't feel guilty about it. They're not going to feel that way all the time like we do.
I guess you're being sarcastic but i seriously enjoy it. >


----------



## Vuldoc

I need an ethernet cable and a better place to put it or else I'd just need another ethernet cable down the road. I wonder if my parents won't mind me drilling a hole in the wall.


----------



## kivi

I feel like going to a bar and talk with people there. I want to socialize so badly. I guess I will make so many new relations in a few years.
So many songs got stuck on my mind.
Some sick important people in here made me a crazy paranoid ****, I don't believe in anything they do and say, anymore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to make it so procrastination & avoidance aren't my default modes of existence


----------



## kipa

Got bucket full of things to share.....but my battery isn't accompanying me...


----------



## TenYears

ShatteredGlass said:


> Huh. So it seems that I enjoy witnessing people cry at school... Somebody was crying today about how a teacher kept failing her on a test and it pleased me. In fact, I was borderline smiling about it. My guess is that I find pleasure in bearing witness to people experiencing the suffering I undergo each and every day at school. I'm so awesome.


Beautiful. You know, you never really struck me as a really compassionate person, but you're starting to win me over.


----------



## Vuldoc

I want some tea but it's such a pain to go to the kitchen put the kettle on the stove wait for it to boil and all that jazz. I should get an electric one to have and make tea right here in my room.


----------



## margojac

I'm wondering who A is on Pretty Little Liars.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope it goes well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tea111red

:roll


----------



## mr hoang

So tired. Need a day off 😩


----------



## lockS

Will I ever be able to start a job with this extreme anxiety? Or should I keep locking myself up at home. Hmmm....


----------



## Surly Wurly

typemismatch said:


> Is that ainskey Harriet (can't be bothered correcting). Holy cheese. He is the Renault Megane of TV chefs.


its ainsley, yes. guilty as charged :|


----------



## tea111red

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

:bash


----------



## tea111red

complaining about stuff on here doesn't even really help me anymore. i just don't know what to do and am really frustrated. i feel like i'm going crazy.


----------



## lethe1864

missing a friend


----------



## Vuldoc

Just installed gta v. I've never used an xbox controller before so it's very awkward right now. If I join an online session now I'd probably get my *** handed to me _a lot_. Which leaves me thinking: would I even be able to join an online session or would I freak out and not join. Wish I had friends to play gta with.


----------



## tea111red

the bad thing about going to therapy is that i would probably have to go through a bunch of bs assessment crap and have it be awhile before i really am able to get to talking about what i really need to talk about (due to them). i can't afford to waste money on that BS. i wish i would just meet someone i could talk to about my problems irl and get good advice or support or whatever. i'm tired of having so many problems and having them continue to ruin my life.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This job doesn't give me much time to dwell on awkward encounters but dealing with customers hasn't improved my social skills really either


----------



## tea111red

damnit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vuldoc

It's like a reverse audience


----------



## cuppy

I feel good! Maybe relief.


----------



## TenYears

ShatteredGlass said:


> Huh. So it seems that I enjoy witnessing people cry at school... Somebody was crying today about how a teacher kept failing her on a test and it pleased me. In fact, I was borderline smiling about it. My guess is that I find pleasure in bearing witness to people experiencing the suffering I undergo each and every day at school. I'm so awesome.





ShatteredGlass said:


> m8 im a lovely person what are you on about


Oh. My mistake m8. You seem like a lovely person.


----------



## tea111red

face scans instead of passwords? oh god......this world. i'm scared.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TenYears said:


> Beautiful. You know, you never really struck me as a really compassionate person, but you're starting to win me over.


ooooh so edgy. so i guess you're implying that i'm an ******* who cannot feel empathy. whatever. think whatever false accusation you want about me. and people say i'm judgmental.


----------



## TenYears

ShatteredGlass said:


> ooooh so edgy. so i guess you're implying that i'm an ******* who cannot feel empathy. whatever. think whatever false accusation you want about me. and people say i'm judgmental.


Hmmm....pretty edgy yourself m8.

What would possibly make you think that?

That I would think you could not feel empathy m8?


----------



## kivi

Sometimes I want to show affection to so many people like cuddling, hugging. People seem so cute. I find peoples tummies, feet, hands so cute lol. There is a toddler in our house that I can show affection but I am afraid he will get angry and start crying :3


----------



## moloko

Vuldoc said:


> It's like a reverse audience


We humans are awesome. That was beautiful.


----------



## SofaKing

That while I have my flaws, I'm fricken amazing. I know I'm not the life of the party or the most interesting man in the world, but it's their loss to marginalize me.


----------



## Just Lurking

What's with the stock pictures?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I can be so slow at replying to PMs, don't mean ones about forum matters :blush


----------



## TenYears

KyleInSTL said:


> I know I'm not the most interesting man in the world, but












Ohhhh, come on, stop it, you DO think you're the most interesting man in the world! Stop with the false modesty!


----------



## cosmicslop

I hope Max isn't pissed that Warren asked me to the drive-in.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Ohhhh, come on, stop it, you DO think you're the most interesting man in the world! Stop with the false modesty!


I thought you thought you were the most interesting man in the world?! Wait, what?


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> I thought you thought you were the most interesting man in the world?! Wait, what?


Yeah that's an old pic of me, photoshopped to make me look older of course.

Kyle is the second-most (un)interesting man in the world.
Crimeclub won first place in most (un)interesting man in the world.

I'm still the most interesting man in the world.

Chuck Norris brings me my beer. In a dress. And he knows better than to ask for tips.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Yeah that's an old pic of me, photoshopped to make me look older of course.
> 
> Kyle is the second-most (un)interesting man in the world.
> Crimeclub won first place in most (un)interesting man in the world.
> 
> I'm still the most interesting man in the world.
> 
> Chuck Norris brings me my beer. In a dress. And he knows better than to ask for tips.


Well, the fact that I'm friends with all 3 of you makes you all interesting by association! JK  lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

TenYears said:


> Ohhhh, come on, stop it, you DO think you're the most interesting man in the world! Stop with the false modesty!


Some say that at the museum, _he is the exhibit_. And he never says something tastes like chicken, _not even chicken._


----------



## crimeclub

I just want a box of cheez-its right now, that's it. I'm going to go to the store and buy some, and then the cashier will know that I drove all the way out to the store specifically and only for cheez-its.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, the fact that I'm friends with all 3 of you makes you all interesting by association! JK  lol


That's why I hang out with you on here, so I can catch all the excess 'awesome'.


----------



## TenYears

crimeclub said:


> That's why I hang out with you on here, so I can catch all the excess 'awesome'.


She does just seem to glow "awesomeness".

Even online.

Which, is pretty amazing, if you think about it.


----------



## TryingMara

The view is absolutely beautiful right now.



KyleInSTL said:


> That while I have my flaws, I'm fricken amazing. I know I'm not the life of the party or the most interesting man in the world, but it's their loss to marginalize me.


I like this. It's refreshing when people can recognize the positive points about themselves.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> That's why I hang out with you on here, so I can catch all the excess 'awesome'.





TenYears said:


> She does just seem to glow "awesomeness".
> 
> Even online.
> 
> Which, is pretty amazing, if you think about it.


I know you're both kidding, but it made me smile anyway. My week kinda sucked, so thanks.


----------



## blue2

Rush-rush give me ya-yo


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The problem with dreadlocks when they are short is unless you tie them down they stand out awkwardly...can't wait till they are long enough that their weight keeps them down


----------



## Kevin001

If another doctor recommends I go inpatient one more time I'm going to ****ing lose it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

It has almost been a year and I'm still trying hard to get over a certain memory.


----------



## tea111red

things really suck. ugh.


----------



## Charmeleon

damn all the ponies and cute animals cos there is no god!


----------



## tea111red

my memory is quite good. sometimes i impress myself.


----------



## tea111red

Maybe I should just try to fully convince myself there is a God, become religious/give myself to God, and hope I die soon. This life really sucks.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

tea111red said:


> Maybe I should just try to fully convince myself there is a God, become religious/give myself to God, and hope I die soon. This life really sucks.


If you do "give yourself" to God, may I watch? 

That was probably a terrible joke. On many levels. I hope you smiled instead of getting pissed at me.


----------



## tea111red

Out of the Ashes said:


> If you do "give yourself" to God, may I watch?
> 
> That was probably a terrible joke. On many levels. I hope you smiled instead of getting pissed at me.


lol, i figured i should've worded that differently.


----------



## typemismatch

The Working Gentlemens' Cricket and Crumpet Club

moustaches compulsory


----------



## Mchloe

I want a GF!


----------



## mike91

Why cant i sleep i got work in 6 hours


----------



## probably offline

I can't handle her. I really can't. ****ing bawling my eyes out every time.


----------



## Vuldoc

Dead Realm has a cool soundtrack I wish they'd release it or at least someone rip it from the game I want to download it!


----------



## BackToThePast

My brother and I both bought shirts with llama faces on them from a store with llama themed items. The store owner liked how it looked on us so much she took photos of us and posted them on Facebook.


----------



## tea111red

15 minutes feels like an hr.


----------



## bad baby

i was wading through my inbox looking for something and i came across a bunch of old PMs i sent to my former SAS crush from a long time ago, when he had a meltdown and left the site. seeing them brought back that familiar "beginning of the end" feeling. i understood then that, as good as our e-friendship was on here, it would never survive outside the comfort zone of this forum. and i was right. he tried to reconnect on skype some time later, but it didn't go anywhere, my fault totally, but i mean that's it, once you realize you have a crush on someone, you can never go back to acting normal around them again. 

ever since that episode i've always been super afraid of people suddenly disappearing from here without giving me a heads up.

tl;dr - don't leave, ya'll. :c


----------



## inane

I miss that bar with the $5 menu on Bathurst (Toronto). Good music, good food, and good ambiance/neighbourhood.

Expensive drinks with too much ice though.


----------



## probably offline

typemismatch said:


> reminds me of..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVIL! PURE EVIL!
> 
> :b


Your heart is made murdered babies.


----------



## tea111red

i need to get out of my living environment and into a more healthier one to get better... i get triggered too frequently now.


----------



## inane

I'm starting to think it was a huge mistake to ever come to Montreal.

I feel like I lost the world twice over in just two years.


----------



## Vuldoc

There is this one radio commercial that really and I mean_ really _sounds like they're saying "Blow me" at least to my ears. Maybe it's a bit of a stretch on my part. :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You don't know everything about live sound, not even close, & fun sessions do not equate to being gig ready, the band needs a lot of work yet


----------



## SilentLyric

Canadian Brotha said:


> You don't know everything about live sound, not even close, & fun sessions do not equate to being gig ready, the band needs a lot of work yet


sorry Azu-nyan!


----------



## inane

Sometimes, I feel okay.


----------



## CWe

Why do I always have to feel pain more than happiness


----------



## TryingMara

hmm well that's interesting and unexpected. Could be nice, though.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope they had a good time.


----------



## Serryberry

Thinking about eating my artichoke after its done cooking


----------



## KelsKels

27 days to try and get rid of my thunder thighs... oh good Lord. I think it's time for a fast.

Didn't think we were going to get tickets for pax in time.... But we did... so now it's a race against the clock to see if I can fit my lard *** into some leather.


----------



## Kml5111

I guess I'm going to have to bring food to work to keep myself from starving during my six hour shifts because no lunches! (I deliver pizzas)


----------



## Out of the Ashes

107 Archer Facts YOU Should Know!


----------



## eveningbat

Too many dogs around my block of flats. They breed so fast. And those are all homeless dogs. It is scaring to walk by.


----------



## TryingMara

Here we go again, more complaints from guys about how terrible women are to men, while completely overlooking the vicious and disgusting way they themselves talk about women and treat them.


----------



## SofaKing

TryingMara said:


> Here we go again, more complaints from guys about how terrible women are to men, while completely overlooking the vicious and disgusting way they themselves talk about women and treat them.


Yeah...I keep getting crap for being a white knight just because I call people on their disrespect.


----------



## CheesyBites

I'm gonna get rich. I'm gonna get rich. I'm gonna get rich.... Eventually. >


----------



## BackToThePast

I've always wondered what it'd be like to suddenly go mute for the rest of my life. Would I be forced to make eye contact more often? Would people look at me more when I communicate with them? Perhaps I should take up sign language just in case.


----------



## Vuldoc

I wonder what's worse: The illusion that I might be able to stop and do something productive (but in reality I just wasted my day in front of a computer) or the cold hard non illusion that I just wasted an entire day playing video games with no excuses for anything.


----------



## TryingMara

KyleInSTL said:


> Yeah...I keep getting crap for being a white knight just because I call people on their disrespect.


Ah yeah, that's one of their faves. If you're a man, you're a white knight. If you're a woman, then you're a man hating feminist. Of course, there are men and women who treat the other sex terribly. It drives me nuts though, when it's the same exact people decrying the shallow, *****y, enititled, cruel, etc, attitudes, while they have consistently displayed the same if not worse attitudes towards others.


----------



## BackToThePast

Once you accept that people will hate you for reasons out of your control, no matter how insignificant or relevant, a huge weight will be lifted off of your shoulders, freeing you to do you. You are not responsible for their opinions.


----------



## tea111red

i wonder if i even did try ......*cringe* online dating *cringe* if anyone would even talk to me. i would probably get really rejected. people think just because you're a female you'll get a lot of guys trying to talk to you, well, i'd probably get none. god...just the thought of having my pic on the internet makes me ill, too. ugh. i don't want to have to resort to this. why is so difficult to meet people....


----------



## KILOBRAVO

KelsKels said:


> 27 days to try and get rid of my thunder thighs... oh good Lord. I think it's time for a fast.
> 
> Didn't think we were going to get tickets for pax in time.... But we did... so now it's a race against the clock to see if I can fit my lard *** into some leather.


hey,nice thick thighs are great. ! leave them be ! I seriously wish my legs were thicker, however I am making attempts to make them a bit bigger overall. Shapely legs look better than legs like matchsticks.


----------



## inane

_"_Hey,

It's been a long time since we've spoken, and I'm leaving the city soon now. I've learned a lot during my time in Montreal, met a lot of great people, and you were a very significant part of it so I couldn't leave without saying goodbye.

I was really sad that we couldn't continue being in each other's lives, but am so grateful for the time you shared with me. When I saw you again that day in November, the most I hoped for was simply a chance to talk to you.

You're a really special person, and I hope you keep touching other people's lives and hearts like you did mine. I'll never forget you!

-J"


----------



## kivi

There is not any empty area by the seaside so now they're filling the sea to make new areas :um


----------



## Daveyboy

KelsKels said:


> 27 days to try and get rid of my thunder thighs... oh good Lord. I think it's time for a fast.
> 
> Didn't think we were going to get tickets for pax in time.... But we did... so now it's a race against the clock to see if I can fit my lard *** into some leather.


Is the leather for Cosplay?? Who are you going as??

Leather is suppose to be tight...haha. Send pics..:blush


----------



## CWe

Music is a miracle!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That's the nicest she's ever been to me


CWe said:


> Music is a miracle!!!


I concur!


----------



## TryingMara

Oh look, more fat shaming. Nice how people feel justified in being total ******** to eachother.


----------



## GiantPanda

Right now I'm thinking about mint chocolate chip ice cream! It's my favorite


----------



## alienjunkie

I hate needing you


----------



## SilentLyric

where's my phone?

also, what purpose does this phone have in my life?


----------



## LapisLazuli

All I want is my career. I just wish my family could see that there are times people can be happy without a spouse or children.
I grew up surrounded by that boredom. I want to live the life no one in my family has- a free and successful one.


----------



## tea111red

I hate having to internalize stuff. Ugh.


----------



## shelbster18

I walked right by a dead armadillo today. That poor, wretched soul. 

The things I see on my walks. ;o


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I hope this week doesn't suck as much as last week did.


----------



## Sco

I was thinking how to go to the sea with my best friend or at least go in a survival camp.


----------



## Vuldoc

Are you suppose to swallow? or do you spit? I don't know the etiquette if it all really. If I ever find myself in that situation I wouldn't know whether to swallow or spit out wine in a wine tasting event. I don't know if it's good etiquette to be drunk in said events.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One the homeless guys from out behind the store just asked me why I don't give him free liquor like the guys from the bar give him free food. He then proceeded to rant about how the bible says to give 10 percent of your wages to the poor...well what if you're already poor buddy? I don't own the liquor in the shop nor I have anything to spare, I barely cover my own costs


----------



## quesara

People who bring fish to work and heat it up in the microwave so that the fumes waft across the entire office... why? WHY.


----------



## cmed

Took me 3 years to realize that my job can be done while laying in bed.


----------



## BackToThePast

Just ordered a new, different power supply, after two ****-ups with the Corsair RMs I think I'm done buying their products. Hopefully this will solve the issue of my PC monitor blacking out while benchmarking my GPU.


----------



## SofaKing

quesara said:


> People who bring fish to work and heat it up in the microwave so that the fumes waft across the entire office... why? WHY.


Yes...and burn the fricken popcorn! Just fart, instead...jeesh.


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, I had to give you the rare honk.

You sat in the left turn lane, not pulling forward on the solid green light. You had the opportunity to turn left to clear the intersection when the light turned red, but you didn't.

Then....you sit again as the green arrow appeared. That light has been here for 21 years and the arrow has NEVER been on longer than 10 seconds and this is rush hour.

So.....you got the honk, honey.


----------



## Crisigv

I can already tell tonight is going to be a bad night for me. I need a distraction.


----------



## cmed

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, I had to give you the rare honk.
> 
> You sat in the left turn lane, not pulling forward on the solid green light. You had the opportunity to turn left to clear the intersection when the light turned red, but you didn't.
> 
> Then....you sit again as the green arrow appeared. That light has been here for 21 years and the arrow has NEVER been on longer than 10 seconds and this is rush hour.
> 
> So.....you got the honk, honey.


You're very well-mannered. I would've been throwing stuff at their car by that point.


----------



## BackToThePast

Lmao, this is accurate in depicting how I feel when trying to come out of my shell and talk to people. I'm going to miss Key and Peele.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

I wasn't thinking about anything in particular and so it drifted away when thinking back (daydreaming), soo... I'm actually thinking about this thread :b


----------



## desartamiu

I want to make it on the big stage.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Don't select the trump hashtag. Don't feed the Donald.


----------



## BloodySpade

School is an exercise routine this year
and my back hurts now
I need life alert
I fell in school and couldn't get up


----------



## BackToThePast

My keyboard just failed on me, probably a soldered USB cable. I must be cursed.


----------



## samiisprink

I really want ice cream but i should probably go to sleep instead


----------



## shelbster18

Jumping jacks feel refreshing.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Haha, I just read this on a bodybuilding forum...

"There are two novels that can change a bookish fourteen-year old's life: The Lord of the Rings and Atlas Shrugged.*
One is a childish fantasy that often engenders a lifelong obsession with its unbelievable heroes, leading to an emotionally stunted, socially crippled adulthood, unable to deal with the real world.*
The other, of course, involves orcs."
-John Rogers


----------



## SuperSky

Vuldoc said:


> Are you suppose to swallow? or do you spit? I don't know the etiquette if it all really. If I ever find myself in that situation I wouldn't know whether to swallow or spit out wine in a wine tasting event. I don't know if it's good etiquette to be drunk in said events.


Yes, wine. That's totally where everyone thought you were going with that.
IDK just copy what everyone else does.


----------



## BackToThePast

What's with the fascination with cringe videos. There's a whole site dedicated to them and every time I view the comments section I see people in agonizing pain. WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO YOURSELVES THEN. Oh, right. Masochism. And maybe they see a little of themselves in them.


----------



## altghost

They didnt call me, but we expected that there wouldnt be cell reception. Sometimes through the canyon, you can send & receive texts when you cant call. It isn't like I'm being dramatic, but I'd like them to call just so I know theyre ok.


----------



## samiisprink

Ermagerd im so hungry and Im working an 8 hour shift


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Why do people still think they're safe online just because they use an iWhatever? This isn't the 90s anymore. Sometimes they will even forego using a firewall, usually because they don't know what one is, but still... It's like having an orgy without a condom. Good, up to date network security should be as basic in school as sex ed.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> You're very well-mannered. I would've been throwing stuff at their car by that point.


I have been seeing stuff like this more and more lately. I am usually more lenient with people in my hometown. I have even had farm machinery go down a two-lane state route and not had to honk.

This guy needed a kick in the bumper, though.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

I hate everyone.


----------



## Smallfry

Oh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

2 weeks is not that long, or 2 weeks is a really long time, depending on the situation. :stu


----------



## bad baby

holy ****. i have to do a demonstration lesson in my second interview.

>< nooooooooo~~


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


> 2 weeks is not that long, or 2 weeks is a really long time, depending on the situation. :stu


Yeah...2 weeks before heading to prison is very short. 2 weeks before getting out is really long.

I can only imagine, though. Never convicted.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well this has been a crappy day off if there ever was one


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I can handle this situation. My life is good now. I am above this bs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Where the **** is the damned receptionist? If he was dying right now the only way I could reach her is cab down there and kick the ****in door in


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

That the person above me didn't know that I would be the next reply in this thread


----------



## Just Lurking

Resist.


----------



## Vuldoc

I never thought I needed a UPS but this is the second power outage in a few months...


----------



## alienjunkie

having a good heart ****s you up in this generation


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I've been obsessed with Archer lately, even though I've seen them all...


----------



## CWe

I want out of this life.... sigh


----------



## BackToThePast

No bro, why the **** would I want to hang out with you and your girlfriend. That's just humiliating.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

One and a half days until I get my Adderall. I'm so excited. I'm gonna make a badass website.


----------



## HenDoggy

omg my laptop almost fell to the floor, it gave me a mini heart attack


----------



## GangsterOfLove

I'm going to go for a run tomorrow but then get MacDonalds...


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Deadpool | Red Band Trailer [HD] | 20th Century F&#8230;:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I need to clean out my inbox, but I hate deleting conversations. :blank


----------



## Vuldoc

Years ago I met a guy that claimed to be part of a death metal group. Apparently the group is famous. After all this time I can't help but think: was he bull****ing me or is he really part of it? I can't find anything on him but their singer's identity is a "secret' (he claimed to be the singer). I'm going to go with the former just to give myself some closure.


----------



## alienjunkie

I wonder what James Franco is doing at this exact same moment


----------



## mr hoang

Im thinking about money 😩 and the fact that Im broke. Having a hard time.


----------



## livetolovetolive

Thinking about how tired I am and how easily fear can creep in and suffocate my thoughts and creativity


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I need to clean out my inbox, but I hate deleting conversations. :blank


Don't you hate it when a bunch of guys stuff your inbox?


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> I need to clean out my inbox, but I hate deleting conversations. :blank


Lol, did a bunch of guys stuff you're inbox Samantha?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Don't you hate it when a bunch of guys stuff your inbox?





TenYears said:


> Lol, did a bunch of guys stuff you're inbox Samantha?


What is wrong with you two?


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> What is wrong with you two?


>

Just making sure you keep your inbox cleaned out. *shrug*

Dayum. Some people get so defensive lol. :grin2:


----------



## crimeclub

TenYears said:


> Lol, did a bunch of guys stuff you're inbox Samantha?


Hey Dane Cook, if you're going to steal a joke don't steal the one literally right above your post.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Hey Dane Cook, if you're going to steal a joke don't steal the one literally right above your post.


:laugh:


----------



## TenYears

crimeclub said:


> Hey Dane Cook, if you're going to steal a joke don't steal the one literally right above your post.


Oh, jealous much?

Of me trying to take care of her inbox?
Much?


----------



## TenYears

Ok lol, fine. crimescum or whatever, wins.
I'll be back.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Kevin001

I can't live off of ice cream my whole life.


----------



## BackToThePast

GOP primary Trumpocalypse debate, then the very last episode of the Daily Show right afterwards. It's gonna be a hell of a day.


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


> What is wrong with you two?


Exactly! I'm appalled and disgusted.

The fact that neither @crimeclub or @TenYears utilized an "outbox" reference is simply a comedic travesty.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

KyleInSTL said:


> Exactly! I'm appalled and disgusted.
> 
> The fact that neither @*crimeclub* or @*TenYears* utilized an "outbox" reference is simply a comedic travesty.


----------



## cmed

2 uppercase letters, 2 lowercase letters, 2 numbers and 2 symbols... all minimum requirements for the password. Are you kidding me? Why don't you just have me roll my head around on the keyboard? I'll be just as likely to remember that.


----------



## TenYears

[QU







OTE=SamanthaStrange;1081472953]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Wait. I just got your "outbox" reference. Nah. That's just..the..

.


----------



## SofaKing

TenYears said:


> Wait. I just got your "outbox" reference. Nah. That's just..the..
> 
> .


Wait...I was referring to the plastic desktop tray with papers. What are you talking about?


----------



## inane

A month later and the pain is still soul-crushing.


----------



## TenYears

KyleInSTL said:


> Wait...I was referring to the plastic desktop tray with papers. What are you talking about?


This is just fascinating. I love dinosaurs. Do you like dinosaurs?

Check this **** out...

http://www.history.com/topics/dinosaurs-an-introduction


----------



## SofaKing

TenYears said:


> This is just fascinating. I love dinosaurs. Do you like dinosaurs?
> 
> Check this **** out...
> 
> http://www.history.com/topics/dinosaurs-an-introduction


I know I'm old TY, but was it necessary to change the subject to dinosaurs? That's some cold sht, mang.

Let's discuss Alzheim...

Wait...who are you? I want pudding!


----------



## TenYears

Yeah we're probably too old and decrepit to even be noticed by Ms. Strange. If only I could could just help her with her groceries or scrub her toilets one day....

[/QUOTE]


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@TenYears @KyleInSTL

I don't care about age, but I like them big & stupid, much like Julie Brown.

If you haven't seen Earth Girls Are Easy, I can't be friends with you anymore.


----------



## sanspants08

KyleInSTL said:


> I know I'm old TY, but was it necessary to change the subject to dinosaurs? That's some cold sht, mang.
> 
> Let's discuss Alzheim...
> 
> Wait...who are you? I want pudding!


This lettuce is so brave, that...

I am the Noodleman of Icepops.

61!

:b


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


> @TenYears @KyleInSTL
> 
> I don't care about age, but I like them big & stupid, much like Julie Brown.
> 
> If you haven't seen Earth Girls Are Easy, I can't be friends with you anymore.


Hmm...well...we can't be friends then...but by extension, not watching it makes me big and stupid...so I got that going for me...which is nice.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> @*TenYears* @*KyleInSTL*
> 
> I don't care about age, but I like them big & stupid, much like Julie Brown.
> 
> If you haven't seen Earth Girls Are Easy, I can't be friends with you anymore.


Yeah, haven't seen the movie....

But yep, earth girls, you're pretty easy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Scotch & Bourbon do not taste the same buddy


----------



## TenYears

Or wait, maybe I'm the one that's easy, idk, now I'm confused.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

KyleInSTL said:


> Hmm...well...we can't be friends then...but by extension, not watching it makes me big and stupid...so I got that going for me...which is nice.





TenYears said:


> Yeah, haven't seen the movie....
> 
> But yep, earth girls, you're pretty easy!!!!!!!!!


What?! :surprise:

How could two people who came of age in the 1980's not have seen Earth Girls Are Easy? It was one of Jim Carrey's first movies. It's stupidly hilarious.


----------



## millenniumman75

SamanthaStrange said:


> @*TenYears* @*KyleInSTL*
> 
> I don't care about age, but I like them big & stupid, much like Julie Brown.
> 
> If you haven't seen Earth Girls Are Easy, I can't be friends with you anymore.


Julie Brown is hilarious!

I remember her spoofs - Tonya Hardly looking for extra-large panties so she could skate for the Olympics against Nancy Cardigan. :lol

Medusa - Dare to be Truthful! :lol

VAGUE/PARTY IN MY PANTS


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ LOL. I like "The Homecoming Queen's Got a Gun" and "Cuz I'm a Blonde".


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ LOL. I like "The Homecoming Queen's Got a Gun" and "Cuz I'm a Blonde".


Oh ffs.
I've ordered your ridiculously popular 80's movie.

*sigh*

Guy went back into the warehouse on a forklift and hasn't been seen since.

Ffs Samantha.

If he ever comes back I'll try to keep my eyelids open. I'll try to watch it. Just to humor you. :grin2:


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> What?! :surprise:
> 
> How could two people who came of age in the 1980's not have seen Earth Girls Are Easy? It was one of Jim Carrey's first movies. It's stupidly hilarious.


Even I've seen it and I'm assuming I'm about 15 years younger than both of them. For shame...


----------



## crimeclub

I haven't had a beer in probably 9 months, so after sticking to scotch and vodka almost exclusively, beer has like no effect on me, I just finished my 3rd beer and I'm as sober as a priest on Sunday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

crimeclub said:


> I haven't had a beer in probably 9 months, so after sticking to scotch and vodka almost exclusively, beer has like no effect on me, I just finished my 3rd beer and I'm as sober as a priest on Sunday.


I find the effect of beer sneaks up on me, when I hit 5 or 6 then the buzz sudden comes on strong but before that I can't tell. Solution to that though is to find a smooth strong beer that's 7-9% and then you notice a buzz more immediately


----------



## tea111red

frugality.


----------



## crimeclub

Canadian Brotha said:


> I find the effect of beer sneaks up on me, when I hit 5 or 6 then the buzz sudden comes on strong but before that I can't tell. Solution to that though is to find a smooth strong beer that's 7-9% and then you notice a buzz more immediately


I should mention that in Utah and Kansas store-bought beer can't be above 3.2%, it doesn't make much sense, but that's what I'm dealing with. When I first started drinking I could get a buzz just from one beer, but I've now finished my 5th and I'm finally feeling buzzed. I'm trying to quit drinking all together and I'm finding that switching to beer isn't the way to go since I paid $8 for a 6 pack of calories and barely any buzz. So I might just have to slowly ween myself off the hard stuff instead.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@crimeclub I thought you were going out tonight?


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> @crimeclub I thought you were going out tonight?


Why do you think I'm drinking?  I'm low on xanax...


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> @crimeclub I thought you were going out tonight?


Now I just want to sleep... I'm going to be all tired and boring now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Why do you think I'm drinking?  I'm low on xanax...





crimeclub said:


> Now I just want to sleep... I'm going to be all tired and boring now.


I had an allergic reaction to Valium a while ago, so I no longer take benzos. 

I find you anything but boring, lol.


----------



## TenYears

Someone I care very much about going through absolute hell right now. She is a f-ing warrior.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Someone I care very much about going through absolute hell right now. She is a f-ing warrior.


Your girlfriend, or someone else? I'm sorry either way, it sucks to watch someone you care about suffering.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I had an allergic reaction to Valium a while ago, so I no longer take benzos.
> 
> I find you anything but boring, lol.


Thank you, lets hope he feels the same so he and I can go back to work still being mutual buddies. I just don't do very well one on one with someone I don't know that well.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> Your girlfriend, or someone else? I'm sorry either way, it sucks to watch someone you care about suffering.


No, a very close friend. She doesn't have close family / friends to help her through this, and I can't be there to help her. It's heart breaking.


----------



## tea111red

argh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

crimeclub said:


> I should mention that in Utah and Kansas store-bought beer can't be above 3.2%, it doesn't make much sense, but that's what I'm dealing with. When I first started drinking I could get a buzz just from one beer, but I've now finished my 5th and I'm finally feeling buzzed. I'm trying to quit drinking all together and I'm finding that switching to beer isn't the way to go since I paid $8 for a 6 pack of calories and barely any buzz. So I might just have to slowly ween myself off the hard stuff instead.


3.2% sounds like prohibition to me, lol. I've never been a fan of light beers though. If you want quit I'd buy smaller bottles of vodka than drinking a hundred light beers


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm bleeding out the wazoo. I don't know why I need to announce it for the world to know but there ya go. Womanhood. I also wonder if I should be on the pill since.. well, I don't want to risk cancer. That would suck. I need to have babies, sex to reduce the risk of ovarian cancer. Gawd, statistics make you paranoid.


----------



## probably offline

It's so cute when flies sit around, grooming themselves, with their tiny little legs ;_;

edit


----------



## Navarone

The scenes of my past awkward situations and when I made a fool of myself while during panic attacks in socially interacting situations. It makes me feel embarrassed. Damn it SA...


----------



## tea111red

some memories i'd really like to bleach out.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

4 days off, and everything is booked in. At last my time has arrived.


----------



## alienjunkie

Ok but who's gon pay for my boob job


----------



## Famous

I have to go get groceries, ugh...


----------



## Out of the Ashes

The thing that nearly killed me, is the thing that's saving me. Weird how **** works out.


----------



## SuperSky

So say geronimo.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not working this weekend is gonna put a hole in my wallet I can't afford but family first always


----------



## Kevin001

I hope it goes well.


----------



## Vuldoc

really?


----------



## Out of the Ashes

My doctor thinks I'm no longer taking kratom. He has no idea that I'm on pretty much the highest dosage possible. I guess that just goes to show how harmless/helpful it is. He agrees I'm doing very well.

Also, I'm about 10 minutes away from crushing up some Adderall. I do that to make it last longer, not to abuse it, btw. I've got butterflies in my stomach. Got so much work lined up to satisfy my mad work lust when it kicks in too.


----------



## TenYears

I haven't heard from her.


I think she was probably admitted. Ffs. She had a temp of 102.3 when she went in to see her doctor. (He's adjoining, next to a hospital).


I'm worried. She has so, so, so many illnesses, so many health concerns that a fever like that is a big, huge deal.


I'm so worried, man.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really need my own recovery ti.e from this as well


----------



## Vuldoc

I have to do something but it requires that I move half my room just for something really small. It's going to suck when I stop procrastinating and work on this.


----------



## alienjunkie

the zodiac killer looks like john green


----------



## Idontgetit

alienjunkie said:


> the zodiac killer looks like john green


How can you confirm? The Zodiac killer's identity is still unknown.


----------



## alienjunkie

Idontgetit said:


> How can you confirm? The Zodiac killer's identity is still unknown.


composite sketch










caught him


----------



## BackToThePast

Dammit Tom Cruise. You may be a crazy, deranged man, but you sure have great hair and can act. That's the extent to where your positives lie.


----------



## Idontgetit

alienjunkie said:


> composite sketch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caught him










:wink2:


----------



## alienjunkie

Idontgetit said:


> :wink2:


----------



## Idontgetit

alienjunkie said:


>


----------



## Charmeleon

alienjunkie said:


>


reminds me of dramatic gopher


----------



## alienjunkie

RadnessaurousRex said:


> reminds me of dramatic gopher


----------



## acidicwithpanic

When do you start calling someone you've been dating for a while your boyfriend/girlfriend? If now is acceptable, then I had a fun first time swing dancing with the bf and I'm glad I went despite feeling nervous at first.


----------



## Crisigv

My legs are so restless, I'm never going to fall asleep.


----------



## TabbyTab

Why am I never satisfieddddd jfc I swear I'm just a selfish boring blob y am I even here


----------



## Charmeleon

RadnessaurousRex said:


> reminds me of dramatic gopher





alienjunkie said:


>


similarities uncanny


----------



## Out of the Ashes

It's weird being on this site through my laptop instead of Tapatalk and seeing everyone's age and sex. It's not what I had imagined in some cases.


----------



## mattmc




----------



## TenYears

I hope she's OK. She hasn't texted me back. I really hope she's OK, I'm worried, I can't sleep.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need to lose about 5 pounds.

I also need to figure out how the f**k I'm gonna find the time to meet my mom and transfer the title for the car over to me so I can get insurance on it before the current insurance runs out at the end of the month. I also need to figure out how the hell I'm gonna pay for the insurance.


----------



## typemismatch

Where did my tuna/China thread go? Looks like a conspiracy.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

wow!...DZK lost a battle!...never thought id see that happen...his opponent must have been running around screaming "i beat DZK!!!"


----------



## TenYears

Donald Trump is the best thing to happen to the Democratic party since....idk.....forever?


Don't get in his way. Let him trip over his own ****.


----------



## alienjunkie

I love when I’m alone cuz I can be really gross and silly with 0 concern that anyone is judging me like I can exist in my true slug girl form


----------



## TenYears

I'm worried about her.


She's shutting me out.


I'm really, really worried.


She's not telling me what's going on. She's shutting me out. I'm afraid that she's not OK and she's not telling me. She's like my best friend. Why would she not tell me?? I'm afraid the doctors have given her really bad news and she's not telling me. Ffs.


----------



## Perspicacious

I'm thinking about committing a crime.


----------



## SilentLyric

alright, let's give this another go. *farewell! farewell! fare-zzzzzzzzz*...(im trying to sleep)


----------



## Vuldoc

I'm sick in a strange way, It's not bad at all. I just hope it doesn't get worse...


----------



## Wee Boon Tang

Kinda annoyed how I try so hard to gain people's attention.


----------



## TenYears

I wish she would talk to me. I'm worried.


----------



## Watching

Twerking is a sport. Butt Nothin'.


----------



## Vuldoc

"I don't care. Do you think i care? This is me not caring, which is why I'm going way out of my way to point out and make it clear that I don't care. I don't care about something which is why I'm not ignoring what I don't care about but in fact seeking it out or brining it up to point out that I don't care."


----------



## SofaKing

There's only one thing that is worse than your own shxt...someone else's shxt.


----------



## Crisigv

Ok, I get it. I don't belong anywhere. I'll shut up now and I won't bug you anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom should be home by now........so weird.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll never understand the intuitive nature of socializing that it seems like everyone on this planet has except me...they say people who are autistic struggle with this, perhaps I have some form of that...not that being diagnosed would change how I feel about being so clueless and unaware


----------



## crimeclub

PocketoAlice said:


> Is there some alternate form of affection available in the world? People are too much trouble, I just want some cuddles. :c


I was literally just thinking this. I wish there weren't any weird-a** people in the world that ruin everything for everyone else. It would be so much cooler if we all were good people and we could just meet someone and simply say "Hey, want to hang out tonight, I was thinking about watching a movie and cuddling." That's a world I want to live in; a hippie world where we're all just cool and want to cuddle around in front of a good movie.


----------



## feels

I think "tater logs" is one of those things I think is commonly said but really it's just like my family a handful of other people who use this term.


----------



## Idontgetit

don't understand why people use bar soap. After you use the bathroom, do you really want to wash your hands with a dirty bar of soap other people have previously rubbed their dirty hands on? That's why I use liquid soap, but only if it's antibacterial

"It was my decision to get clean, I did it for me
Admittedly, I probably did it subliminally
For you, so I could come back a brand new me you helped see me through” -eminem.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I don't get the management gig at the shop then that's it for me. It's my only chance at making enough to move on my own without having to start over again in warehousing or some other similar gig that pays well enough. My is driving me absolutely mad & I her


----------



## TabbyTab

When will I realize he doesn't like me


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I look forward to experiencing the apathy that SSRIs (might) instil upon me. That's probably naive because after a (short) while, it'll probably become a crappy feeling I'll want to get rid of. I look forward to experiencing it though. Finally, a sense of the power I desire over those teenage swines and 'authority figures'. No longer would I be concerned about trivial matters like "what if they disagree with me"? It'd be bliss man. I could finally be superior. In the state I'm in right now, I'm anything but. I can't utilize power with this crippling anxiety either, lol. Ahhh, imagine. No more anxiety, just superiority. Heh. I wish.


----------



## Idontgetit

will this next cigarette give me cancer?


----------



## mattmc

I don't know if I'd even deserve happiness. I just seem to make things worse.


----------



## KelsKels

I hope my cat likes the box I set out for her. She won't use it until I leave though.. she follows me everywhere but if I'm not around I hope she uses it. I think she gets lonely when I'm not home. I feel guilty about that.


----------



## kivi

I want candied chestnuts so badly. I am hungry but I am not eating. I think I'm punishing myself.


----------



## cuppy

PocketoAlice said:


> I wonder if I should try to be brave and ride down to the library and get some coffee tomorrow.


You will feel soo good about yourself when you do


----------



## ShatteredGlass

PocketoAlice said:


> I'm so awkward, please kill me.


I feel like this quite often, i.e whenever I talk to non family members. :squeeze


----------



## TenYears

I have so many thoughts running through my head right now.


Ffs.


It's a goddamn travesty. It's a nightmare. It's a miracle that I still have my sanity. No. Wait. I'll get back to you on the sanity thing.


----------



## alienjunkie

why the hell is Matthew McConaughey not in the 2nd season of true detective I'm so upset


----------



## SofaKing

Was playing with the ambulance heart monitor today to explore features. Despite dietary abuses over the past months, my vitals look good as well as my basic heart rhythm. My resting heart rate could be better. 

I guess it's good that I could still get into better shape versus letting it all go and surf a declining wave of health into an early grave.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My disgrace knows no bounds


----------



## tea111red

Idontgetit said:


> don't understand why people use bar soap. After you use the bathroom, do you really want to wash your hands with a dirty bar of soap other people have previously rubbed their dirty hands on? That's why I use liquid soap, but only if it's antibacterial


i heard antibacterial soap is supposedly bad for the immune system because it kills good bacteria and contains harmful compounds.

that stuff seems to make me break out in an awful rash, too...


----------



## BAH

Before it was barking all day,now it's at certain times of the night..


----------



## Idontgetit

tea111red said:


> i heard antibacterial soap is supposedly bad for the immune system because it kills good bacteria and contains harmful compounds.
> 
> that stuff seems to make me break out in an awful rash, too...


well im at it i better stop using deodorant because I hear that causes cancer.


----------



## tea111red

Idontgetit said:


> well im at it i better stop using deodorant because I hear that causes cancer.


okay.


----------



## Dave47

I'm thinking of how much of a struggle the next couple of days are going to be for me..


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I'm destined to be alone forever.


----------



## tea111red

i just want to move away.


----------



## crimeclub

We lost a good member today. *pours Cristal on the ground*


----------



## Dre12

You need Facebook for Tinder. Damn, the world conspires against me.


----------



## crimeclub

*I love:*

My cat
Sushi
Breaking Bad
My bed
My comfy sweat pants
My mom who never takes a day off from being the best mom ever even after 37 years of taking on that role.
My amazing and illustrious hair, so thick, so luxurious, and just won't quit.
Radiohead
And last but not least: Cheez-its.

This is my life right now, it's not spectacular, and I'm working on making it better, but for right now, these are the things that I enjoy. Especially Cheez-its.

Just wanted to give a shout-out to these things that get me out of bed in the morning, except the shout-out to my bed, that one makes it kind of hard to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Imbored21

why do girls beg for tokens? It makes you ugly...


----------



## Idontgetit

that nice booty I just saw when I was on a walk


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I had some vodka last night and it really upset my stomach, have been vomiting. Perhaps it was because I didn't eat before.


----------



## samiisprink

youre the one that i want the one that i want oo oo oo honey 
the one i need oh yes indeed


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wonder what I'm allowed to say I'm thinking about.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

PocketoAlice said:


> Too stressed. All I want to do is weird makeup, veg out and watch movies today. I hate being an adult.
> 
> Those lavender circle lenses are calling me though... :v


Sounds like you've got a pretty solid plan.


----------



## Vuldoc

Just passed a car accident, it was a really bad head on collision. It looked like the driver that caused it was going way too fast trying to beat the stop light..


----------



## 3r10n

my ex


----------



## TenYears

I had an awesome weekend. My kids and I and my dad, my sister, cousins, nieces, nephews, all did batting practice on the field at Minute Maid Park. I did OK, I hit a couple into the outfield. My kids did awesome. It was fun. All the food and drinks you could consume. We got to hang out in the dugout. My kids and I got turned around in the tunnels under the stadium, and I'm pretty sure we weren't allowed to be where we were lol. I'd upload some pics if I could ever figure out how to do that on this godforsaken website.


----------



## feels

My best friend had a dream last night where this guy was like "All we do is eat fried chicken and have sex. Why don't we do both at the same time?" I'm still laughing about it and I just love her so much.


----------



## tea111red

it feels good being honest w/ myself.


----------



## theloneleopard

I'm still in state of shock over the apparent fact that the man who tried to break my will and destroy every bit of self esteem I may have had stated that I am the "most beautiful woman he's ever known" and could have my pick of any man. This person is my STEPFATHER. I'm so confused and weirded out!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel lost & confused. I don't know who I am or what I want. I wonder what I'd find in a version of myself minus the anxiety; i.e, what I hope to find with the assistance of the sertraline.


----------



## Flora20

Thinking how I wish I had cookies to eat right now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I don't like how Windows Update cannot be turned off in Windows 10. You can get around it by setting your network as metered but still. Apparently an update that they just released is causing crashes and such. Luckily, I have my network set to metered, but not so lucky for the probably-high amounts of people who have had this update otherwise forced upon their computer. Wow Microsoft. A great OS tarnished by forced updates.


----------



## reynoso16

I should go to sleep and stop procrastinating..


----------



## coeur_brise

It's one of those nights where it feels I need a human-sized pillow with arms and legs. And a heart. Preferably larger than myself, so that this pillow can be the big spoon. My head is slightly splitting from the stress of the day. It sucks. Where's the pillow when you need one. boo hoo. *teardrop


----------



## tea111red

I was surprised to find out that that Big Ang from VH1 is actually a woman.


----------



## alienjunkie

to do list: 

1. find xanax
2. starve myself
3. go shopping
4. die


----------



## RubixQ

Not only would she be a great friend but she's like the sister I never had.

Why did our lives have to be so different :sigh


----------



## PlayerOffGames

last week on drugs...i swear...Allahu akbar praised be Allah!...and i _will_ stop :nerd: ...high as ish fam...but never again!


----------



## SofaKing

theloneleopard said:


> I'm still in state of shock over the apparent fact that the man who tried to break my will and destroy every bit of self esteem I may have had stated that I am the "most beautiful woman he's ever known" and could have my pick of any man. This person is my STEPFATHER. I'm so confused and weirded out!


Ookie.


----------



## LongLiveTheDead

I have to study. But I don't want to. I have homework. But I don't want to do it. I have less than an hour to do everything but I'm so sick of school. I'm sick of being this misfit. I'm sick if my brothers. I'm sick if having to conform to the norms of school life. I'm sick if always being tied down. I'm sick of being useless and afraid.


----------



## Elad

when you have more problems to deal with than bill cosbys lawyer and doing video recording in group therapy

- people tell you that you dont look as bad as you think

- expecting strangers in a help group to be brutally honest










"you need to battle these beliefs because they might not be true"

(but you know for a fact they are true)










"everyone can get better"
"no you dont look bad"










sometimes the truth hurts. time to lose 20lbs and start back at square one.


----------



## HenDoggy

vienuma said:


> Drinking kefir coctail and listening to Napalm Death - that's how perfect evening should be. NOT


That sounds pretty good to me :wink2:


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my little sister is having a great day at school. First day back.


----------



## theinsomniac

Really tired of it all. I just want to pack up and leave this country. I have nothing holding me here. He was the last good thing about this town and now that, that ended, I just feel empty and lost. It's a crazy thought but maybe I should take up the suggestion to go and live in Japan for a year. Initially I thought no way, I'm tired of living in foreign countries and besides that, I know it's going to be tough not knowing the language...but on the flip side, I REALLY need a change of scene. I REALLY need my life to change, even a little from this stagnant rut that I've been stuck in for the past 2 years now. I think I just want to escape. I just want to run far, far away from here, from this town where nothing good ever happens.


----------



## theloneleopard

KyleInSTL said:


> Ookie.


TELL me there's not something seriously wrong about that!


----------



## SofaKing

theloneleopard said:


> TELL me there's not something seriously wrong about that!


Nah, that's pretty f'd up.


----------



## mattmc

I wish this was my life.


----------



## theloneleopard

KyleInSTL said:


> Nah, that's pretty f'd up.


Thanks for the creepy Jack gif. Who my stepfather _just so_ happens to strongly resemble around the eyes!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SofaKing

theloneleopard said:


> Thanks for the creepy Jack gif. Who my stepfather _just so_ happens to strongly resemble around the eyes!
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Oh no...I hope I'm not enhancing the PTSD!

Nothing wrong with cutting the toxic people out of your life, no matter how close they are to you.


----------



## theloneleopard

KyleInSTL said:


> Oh no...I hope I'm not enhancing the PTSD!
> 
> Nothing wrong with cutting the toxic people out of your life, no matter how close they are to you.


Nah, it's okay-I'm sure I'll just have a few nightmares...

But seriously? Not easy to completely cut out the man married to your mother. But I do my best to avoid! And even more so, now!


----------



## BackToThePast

This was from 2013 and accurately describes the mindset of BLM activists who interrupted Bernie Sanders, the one candidate who has fought for civil rights before they were even born. Even years from now after they're finished, Key and Peele will remain relevant to present day issues.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Je ne comprends pas


----------



## millenniumman75

Going home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My brother's friends know him better than his own blood


----------



## tea111red

lol, i'm being made to train another person. damn. maybe one day i will get good at this. haha.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

tea111red said:


> lol, i'm being made to train another person. damn. maybe one day i will get good at this. haha.


Do you feel powerful?


----------



## tea111red

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Do you feel powerful?


Nah, not really. I don't feel competent enough to train people, but I'm basically being forced to do it (what, am I going to say "no" and risk looking bad to my employer? I need to maintain a good standing w/ them for job security) so I'm going w/ it. I also know the more I do things, the more I feel comfortable so perhaps one day I will be good at training and not an anxious mess like I kind of am now when I train people.

I hope your comment wasn't meant to set me up.


----------



## quesara

A tale of prime office awkwardness: I used to live in an apartment that a guy who works in my office building also happens to live in. One day he stopped by my desk and invited "my boyfriend" and I to his apartment for wine and cheese. I had to correct him... "it's actually my girlfriend..." he said "oh I'm so sorry, I shouldn't have assumed..." I said "that's ok, happens all the time! We'll see about what dates work and let you know." I was going to step out of my comfort zone and actually go, thinking of it as exposure therapy. My gf and I discussed what days would work for us later that night. I didn't know where he sat in this huge office building, but he walks by my cube quite frequently on the way to the kitchen, so I waited for him to stop by my desk the next day. A few days go by and he finally stopped by again, but instead of asking if we had figured out what day would work, he invited us to a "get-together" he was having on the rooftop terrace of my apartment building later that week. Great. This now went from an intimate wine and cheese thing that I could probably handle, to a get-together with who knows how many people. I said "oh cool, thanks for inviting us. We'll try to stop by!" fully knowing that I wouldn't be able to go because of my SA. 

Now, I've moved out of that apartment building (for unrelated reasons), and he hasn't spoken to me for several weeks. He walks by my desk at least twice a day but ignores me every time. I cringe every time he comes by. I feel like such a **** up. Why do I even bother trying with people?


----------



## tea111red

don't you get tired of having to keep up the act


----------



## alienjunkie

@God im ready 2 die if you're feeling generous


----------



## ToruOkada

whay canr?


----------



## ToruOkada

Oh crumbs, I posted the above without thinking. I can't delete. It's onlu my second post! What I need at a time like this is a nice sandwich.


----------



## ToruOkada

more crumbs! I made a spelling mistake.


----------



## Smallfry

My car steering wheel is juddering and I am starting to worry what might be the problem


----------



## TenYears

Ya know, if you don't want to talk to me, why even bother picking up. If you're in such a bad mood that your *****y attitude is going to start rubbing off on the person on the other end, here's a clue....just let it go to vm. I almost hung up on you. Ffs. I'm not your therapist. I won't be calling you. Ball is in your court.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I really wish I had more energy.


----------



## crimeclub

I was bored so I made some cat memes.

via Imgflip Meme Maker

via Imgflip Meme Maker

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If only awkwardness was a prized skill...


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> I was bored so I made some cat memes.


----------



## Kevin001

So much hating going on.


----------



## cmed

I think I'd rather see advertisements in my news feed than another one of those trite "motivational" quotes overlaid onto a picture of a meadow or some sh-t.


----------



## TabbyTab

why can't I just die already?????!!!


----------



## Idontgetit

how much i dread going into public


----------



## tea111red

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh. i'm hitting a brick wall again.


----------



## Vuldoc

Finally did what I'd been putting off. I ran into _way_ more trouble than I expected but things ended up really great. Now I just have to clean up the mess I made after moving all my furniture. I'll leave that for tomorrow.


----------



## mr hoang

I went to a wedding on the weekend and had a tough time socializing. I suck at small talk and making conversation. I was the quiet guy at the table who only says a few things. I did have fun dancing at the end though.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I'm sick of my dad dictating to me what I should and shouldn't wear. I don't even dress revealing; I have no bewbz or booty so I've got nothing to show off but cute clothes.


----------



## alienjunkie

I miss you but I miss who I was before I met you a lot more


----------



## chinaski

3am and i'm craving a burger so damned bad.


----------



## bad baby

****. i just found out i owe almost 10$ in library fines. ><


----------



## vienuma

HenDoggy said:


> That sounds pretty good to me :wink2:


That might sound good but is far from perfect


----------



## kivi

I still feel like I am in a steamship.


----------



## Montee

I miss the person i used to be in the past.


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel like my affections to people are either hot or cold. I'm either ice or fire. Fierce, fiery luv, passion .Meh, that's not good. Unless someone likes clingy girls.


----------



## Kevin001

This medicine has me so tired right now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why do I always crave Subway an hour after they close?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The real world is no place for people like me


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why do I always crave Subway an hour after they close?


I know this feeling, we share this feeling.


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> I know this feeling, we share this feeling.


Did you know, though, that there are people in this world that don't like sushi?

:stu


----------



## crimeclub

KyleInSTL said:


> Did you know, though, that there are people in this world that don't like sushi?
> 
> :stu


I don't know how that relates to my comment, but I still say feck those people that don't like sushi. Feck 'em!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I want to write I :heart Jason all over my notebook like a 12 year old girl. He's so adorable.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I want to write I :heart Jason all over my notebook like a 12 year old girl. He's so adorable.


Jason...with the hockey mask? Wow, weirdo...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

KyleInSTL said:


> Did you know, though, that there are people in this world that don't like sushi?
> 
> :stu


That was random.



crimeclub said:


> I don't know how that relates to my comment, but I still say feck those people that don't like sushi. Feck 'em!


Feck me then!



crimeclub said:


> Jason...with the hockey mask? Wow, weirdo...


Totally. He's so hot.


----------



## Wren611

I hate stupid people.

I wanted to see the meteor shower this morning... I hate stupid clouds.

Why can't I stop feeling guilty?


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> I don't know how that relates to my comment, but I still say feck those people that don't like sushi. Feck 'em!


Never mind... A VM in going to have to suffice as an explanation.

#WittyBanterFail #thanksSA!


----------



## Crisigv

I'm supposed to try to be more positive on here. Being negative makes people ignore me. Maybe it's true. But I have no reason to be positive, no reason to smile.


----------



## Vuldoc

The monsters are due on Maple Street.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've watched more kids animated films in the past few days than in the last 7 years


----------



## SENNA

Is my pizza cooked yet


----------



## alienjunkie

mac demarco is 2 good for this earth


----------



## CWe

Want to beat the living [email protected]@ out of myself right now


----------



## Smallfry

I don't know how Primark does it but I found some denim shorts or rather hotpants for 3 quid. That's cheaper than my lunch!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

At last! Success! Today I consulted with the psychiatrist along with my mom and finally obtained a prescription for 50 mg of sertraline, taken daily, along with a recommendation to see a therapist as well. I take my first dose tomorrow morning. It will certainly be an interesting experience. Eliminated anxiety might be a stretch, but it's not unheard of; even if it is partially placebo.

The psychiatrist tried to steer me in the direction of only taking therapy, but I quickly informed him that anxiety inhibits my function and previous therapy has caused little to no improvement; as well as the fact that seemingly minor things can send me into a borderline-panic-state. It slightly sucked that my mom was there; as that meant that I couldn't get into the more extreme effects of my anxiety. It doesn't matter though. She still gave consent. And now I fit in with other people who are on SSRIs.

I realize that there is a sort of stigma around these medications, but I don't care. I won't be secretive about it. In fact, saying "I take medication for my anxiety" would effectively serve to legitimize my anxiety.

The psych gave me a phone number for a therapist who works in the same clinic who works with adolescents. In the future, I'll likely call. The psych asserted that medication is less than useful without accompanying therapy. I think I'm on the road to relief. I hope.


----------



## pandana

How do you cure your insomnia? Play one of your lectures and try to watch it the whole way through.


----------



## probably offline

I'm hungry


----------



## tea111red

this song makes me feel much better. it expresses a lot of what i want to say, but can't. :twisted


----------



## Crisigv

An old coworker I used to be close with messaged me today and asked how I was doing after so long. Then she tried to call twice but I never picked up. Now she hasn't messaged me again. I feel bad.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> this song makes me feel much better. it expresses a lot of what i want to say, but can't. :twisted


What song is it? I'm nosy.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> An old coworker I used to be close with messaged me today and asked how I was doing after so long. Then she tried to call twice but I never picked up. Now she hasn't messaged me again. I feel bad.


This has all happened in the same day? It's not too late to call or message back.

Ask what you'll regret more? Calling back, or not calling back.


----------



## Theresa Ann

I really should get started on my paper...ugh.


----------



## Crisigv

KyleInSTL said:


> This has all happened in the same day? It's not too late to call or message back.
> 
> Ask what you'll regret more? Calling back, or not calling back.


Yeah, maybe an hour ago now. I do feel bad, but I don't care enough. We used to talk all the time, but then she disappeared like everyone else.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> What song is it? I'm nosy.


I'm too embarrassed/ashamed to say. :hide


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> I'm too embarrassed/ashamed to say. :hide


That's okay, I'll live without knowing. :laugh:


----------



## crimeclub

Theresa Ann said:


> I really should get started on my paper...ugh.


Get your priorities in order, Netflix won't watch itself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Get your priorities in order, Netflix won't watch itself.


Get your priorities in order, those d*** pics aren't going to send themselves.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Get your priorities in order, those d*** pics aren't going to send themselves.


For the last time Samantha I will not send you one so quit asking, and quit making fake accounts on here to trick me into sending one, I know those are all you. You horny brazen hussy!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> For the last time Samantha I will not send you one so quit asking, and quit making fake accounts on here to trick me into sending one, I know those are all you. You horny brazen hussy!


----------



## millenniumman75

No! I don't want to know for another six weeks - stop showing up on my page! They don't even have SA!


----------



## cracix

Thinking about ditching this crappy book I just bought and finishing that older, favorite series of mine that I never finished.


----------



## Crisigv

I get to visit a new baby in the family today. While I am happy that she finally got to have a child, I am sad. Everyone around me is getting their lives together. My cousin will be having her first baby in a couple months too. I wonder if the rest of the family thinks of me as a loser and failure too.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm pretty sure I have one of these in my brain. Meaning a parasite.

This particular one takes over the praying mantis' brain and convinces it to drown itself in the water so that the parasite can reproduce in water. Yep, I feel ya, little zombie mantis. Something makes me feel like a zombie too.
Caution: Not for the squeamish, yada yada (it's not that bad).


----------



## Idontgetit

coeur_brise said:


> I'm pretty sure I have one of these in my brain. Meaning a parasite.
> 
> This particular one takes over the praying mantis' brain and convinces it to drown itself in the water so that the parasite can reproduce in water. Yep, I feel ya, little zombie mantis. Something makes me feel like a zombie too.
> Caution: Not for the squeamish, yada yada (it's not that bad).


Thanks for scarring me for life


----------



## coeur_brise

@Idontgetit


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I took my first dose of sertraline this morning, and I think I'm already feeling some side effects; namely nausea & dull stomach pain. They're very mild atm, but they are there, and it's been less than two hours, lol. The nausea seems to be coming in brief, mild waves atm, while the stomach pain is a little more constant. This is going to be a fun ride...


----------



## tea111red

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhijowejfhkreowjikwcn


----------



## Barakiel

Why do all the cool people get banned?


----------



## tea111red

pfft. may as well turn into a big beached whale and end up getting stuck to the couch, where i'll need paramedics to come and remove me from it.


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> pfft. may as well turn into a big beached whale and end up getting stuck to the couch, where i'll need paramedics to come and remove me from it. maybe they can just burn the house down, like on gilbert grape, when i'm dead.


Ummm...no...I've had to transport people I wish didn't need extra support. Please so don't go that route.


----------



## tea111red

KyleInSTL said:


> Ummm...no...I've had to transport people I wish didn't need extra support. Please so don't go that route.


oh, i was being facetious, ha. i have limits for myself... i wouldn't let myself get to that point, but when i feel bad about myself i just feel like i want to let myself go and forget about those limits.


----------



## Kevin001

My little sister has been reading a lot of suicide mystery type books lately. I wonder if I have something to do with that?


----------



## Wren611

Why am I always left behind?

Why am I never that 'special' person to anyone?

What's wrong with me?


----------



## tea111red

ok. scratch that dating site idea again. none of these guys are my type. they all look too social and too normal or are not my type. i like people who look depressed and lonely because that's what i relate to and i feel like maybe those types would appreciate me more.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> ok. scratch that dating site idea again. none of these guys are my type. they all look too social and too normal or are not my type. i like people who look depressed and lonely because that's what i relate to and i feel like maybe those types would appreciate me more.


I'm not sure if you meant that to be funny, but it was, because it's so true!


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm not sure if you meant that to be funny, but it was, because it's so true!


well, i did smile a bit as a posted it, lol.


----------



## Elad




----------



## acidicwithpanic

I am thankful for Chipotle.


----------



## crimeclub

I am unthankful when I poop Chipotle.


----------



## AussiePea

acidicwithpanic said:


> I am thankful for Chipotle.


I'll always pronounce this the same way you pronounce "bottle".


----------



## crimeclub

AussiePea said:


> I'll always pronounce this the same way you pronounce "bottle".


Americans pronounce it "Chee-pote-lay" but as far as I know it's actual pronunciation is "Chee-pote-leh". So "Chee-bottle" is probably wrong too.


----------



## AussiePea

crimeclub said:


> Americans pronounce it "Chee-pote-lay" but as far as I know it's actual pronunciation is "Chee-pote-leh". So "Chee-bottle" is probably wrong too.


Oh I know it's wrong, but I refuse to conform to your pesky ways.


----------



## crimeclub

AussiePea said:


> Oh I know it's wrong, but I refuse to conform to your pesky ways.


Alright you overly rhotic language-nazi.


----------



## tea111red

I can't wait till I can buy a TV and start watching it again so I can deal w/ this stupid loneliness better.

Watching TV shows on the computer isn't the same. It's too easy for me to get distracted.

Edit: I hit the 50 post limit!! How sad.


----------



## millenniumman75

A real dad wouldn't have his kids so close to the water :lol.

Good to see a positive male role model, though.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I was Order 66 at BK. I thought no Jedi were hurt in this order, but then I saw Hayden Christensen behind the counter, handing me my food.


----------



## mr hoang

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't like talking on the phone.


I know what you mean. Back then my friends and parents use to be so pissed off because I never answered my phone. Instead I would text. But over the years Ive gotten better. Having to make appointments and all that stuff I forced myself to make calls...So ill only do it I have to. Other than that ill talk with people through text.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

karenw said:


> I don't get why threads get deleted and then reinstated.


Read through this thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...g-feedback-from-admin-1564105/#post1081621849


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

I hate texting people first.


----------



## mr hoang

hnstlylonelyaf said:


> I hate texting people first.


Ive been wondering about this the past few days. Can I ask why?... with some people I feel like Im always the one to initiate. Its a bit anoying. I always appreciate it when someone starts the conversation.


----------



## Kanova

Cooking bacon in the oven is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## feels

^Oh god I think I have to buy bacon now.

Gonna go see The Gift tomorrow with two of my favorite people after work and I'm so pumped. I probably get a little too giddy about simple **** like this but it's just so much fun. I'm also working the line with my best friend. Dream team. Tomorrow is gonna rule.


----------



## Just Lurking

This humidity is something fierce.


----------



## TenYears

The good: I can't wait to see my kids later today, and I have some fun stuff planned.

The bad: I have to pick up my kids and deal with my ex. She has been acting strange lately. Like, really weird. No, you don't understand, she's acting f-ing crazy. She keeps texting me, asking me how I'm doing, what I'm doing. Were not friends anymore. I think she's on drugs. I'm serious.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

hnstlylonelyaf said:


> I hate texting people first.


So do i.. Unless i like them


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I didn't see another person for a week that would be swell


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i wonder if the creatine s beginning to work after 3 weeks of taking it ?. cause I just did 300 squats.. and .. i found it a lot easier the only time I managed 220 ?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I think I'll watch _A Nightmare on Elm Street _tonight, all by myself.

9, 10, never sleep again.


----------



## mr hoang

Im at the park while doing some biking, and I just feel so relaxed. All I can hear is the trees blowing and kids in the background.


----------



## Crisigv

It's thundering and raining outside and my mom is out shopping. She is so scared of thunder and lightning, and the stores are closing now. I feel bad for her.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think I'll watch _A Nightmare on Elm Street _tonight, all by myself.
> 
> 9, 10, never sleep again.


And you'll get to see a hot young Johnny Depp.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> And you'll get to see a hot young Johnny Depp.


Why else would I be watching it?

I didn't end up watching it though, lol.


----------



## tea111red

wtf did i get 2 nutjobs for parents. it's made me insane being exposed to their bs.


----------



## crimeclub

My friend and I have realized that when it comes to Mexican restaurants, if the employees barely speak any english, and the menus are exclusively Spanish, and the building looks like a pile of s***, then you're going to get some great Mexican food.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

crimeclub said:


> My friend and I have realized that when it comes to Mexican restaurants, if the employees barely speak any english, and the menus are exclusively Spanish, and the building looks like a pile of s***, then you're going to get some great Mexican food.


Bonus points if it looks like you'd get shot stepping three footsteps within the property.


----------



## tea111red

i'd like to be put on a pedestal. whenever i see people say "don't put women on a pedestal," i just think "shut up!!!" i'd only be happy w/ a guy if he thought really highly of me and made me feel cherished. heh.


----------



## isolatedforest

Wondering if I should attempt get any sleep or just stay up for the rest of the morning


----------



## kivi

A university student stopped me to ask a question (I couldn't hear it completely) yesterday but I had a little time to talk (I had to catch the steamship) and said "I need to leave.", he said "It will move after 4 minutes." (it's true) but because of anxiety, I left (ran actually) without saying anything. It's a rude thing what I did  I have always been afraid of these interview like questions.


----------



## SilkyJay

how many of those little bumps are there on the ceiling


----------



## bad baby

tea111red said:


> i'd like to be put on a pedestal. whenever i see people say "don't put women on a pedestal," i just think "shut up!!!" i'd only be happy w/ a guy if he thought really highly of me and made me feel cherished. heh.


lol. i think it's possible to feel cherished without being pedestaled. personally i would hate the feeling of inequality in the latter case, but maybe it could work if we mutually pedestaled each other? is that even a thing?

#earlymorningthoughts


----------



## Vuldoc

sleep paralysis is a hell of a thing.


----------



## tea111red

bad baby said:


> lol. i think it's possible to feel cherished without being pedestaled. personally i would hate the feeling of inequality in the latter case, but maybe it could work if we mutually pedestaled each other? is that even a thing?
> 
> #earlymorningthoughts


hehe. i'd just like to be made to feel important, that's all, i guess. if the guy could make me feel important and cherished w/o putting me on a pedestal, that'd still be good.

i don't think i'd want it to just be one sided or to have them liking me much more than i like them. i'd want us to feel as mutual as possible about each other.

i'm envious of those couples that really love each other and are they for each other. wah. why can't i experience that? heh.


----------



## Elad

posting on sas for me is like when i decide to eat a jar of nutella or tub of icecream and i cant stop until its all gone, pretty sure i haven't ate a bit of something and put it away for later since i was like 10.

coming on here and reading the posts after a while is "exciting", as sad as it is to say. saying hi to people you haven't talked to for a while and seeing that little (1 new message) is a little rush. its like the eating trance and sugar rush. but then you finish the tub and think "wtf did i do that for?" and feel like schit. its just too much man, nothing healthy comes out of being here for me yet every now and then i have to binge like a golden retriever.

and why tf does sas have single player games but not multiplayer, i want to play some UFO Joe and probe some noobs, or maybe Slime Laboratory and get these beaches soggy


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Dairy products make me happy.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Dairy products make me happy.


Ikr, I'm eating some ice cream right now :smile2:.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

SamanthaStrange said:


> Dairy products make me happy.


But they don't make my tummy happy.  I want some ice cream but soy alternatives are expensive as hell.


----------



## ToruOkada

i was walking home tonight and i saw a cloud shaped like a penis in the sky. i started to wonder if i might be gay. you know that way you see what you want to see in clouds. but it definitely looked like a penis. it was kind of lovely there in the evening sky (pointing up in case you are wondering). i should have taken a photo but i would have had to work out how to do that on my phone. i'm a photo dinosaur.


----------



## Montee

It's way too hot to sleep for me.


----------



## millenniumman75

Montee said:


> It's way too hot to sleep for me.


I am looking up your weather. :lol
Are you in a heat wave?

Yes you are! A heat wave here in the USA is three consecutive days of 32c/90F. You have hit that and more, man. No air conditioning - yuck!

After Sunday, you should be cooling off a bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I shouldn't but I totally want to buy more liquor tonight


----------



## Just Lurking

Ugggh I overate.


----------



## tea111red

too many trolls and pervs in other chats. and now i'm back on here...again. damnit.


----------



## BackToThePast

Overthinking the reasons why sons and daughters my age of my parent's friends never show up at my house for BBQs.


----------



## Kevin001

Just thinking how my life could of been different if I did get into the military and actually did make into Special Forces.


----------



## mattmc

I'm not lonely. I'm affection deficient.

There's a difference...


----------



## Seiyoku

Thinking about how my life is in a great place compared to years ago and I should be happy about it, then thinking about how I keep having this yearning for intimacy, then getting upset at myself for having that yearning and telling myself I'm a fool. Repeat that several times and you have my daily routine.


----------



## SofaKing

mattmc said:


> I'm not lonely. I'm affection deficient.
> 
> There's a difference...


Like


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I need to fix this effed up sleeping schedule now that school starts tomorrow and that I got a new client to tutor.


----------



## Vuldoc

D23 was fun. I wish my sister didn't take her credit card... now I owe her a lot.


----------



## mattmc

KyleInSTL said:


> Like


I had been watching a George Carlin standup where he talked about how language changes to make things not sound as bad. Affection deficient sounds more bearable than lonely. Like, "I'm just affection deficient. No big deal."


----------



## Montee

millenniumman75 said:


> I am looking up your weather. :lol
> Are you in a heat wave?
> 
> Yes you are! A heat wave here in the USA is three consecutive days of 32c/90F. You have hit that and more, man. No air conditioning - yuck!
> 
> After Sunday, you should be cooling off a bit.


Yeah, it's been like 35C everyday for the last couple of days. But it's getting colder from today, finally.


----------



## Kevin001

This new toothpaste I got is amazing. My teeth are whiter and my mouth feels so fresh/clean.


----------



## SilkyJay

Kevin001 said:


> This new toothpaste I got is amazing. My teeth are whiter and my mouth feels so fresh/clean.


what kind of tooth paste did you get? I'm thinking of changing toothpaste. interesting i know. lol


----------



## Just Lurking

Apparently, going 18 hours without anything to eat and spending 11 hours in bed isn't a good combination.

I feel like I've been drugged.


----------



## Kevin001

Yajyklis10 said:


> what kind of tooth paste did you get? I'm thinking of changing toothpaste. interesting i know. lol












Only been using it for a few days but I love it.


----------



## BAH

Courses begin tomorrow


----------



## millenniumman75

Montee said:


> Yeah, it's been like 35C everyday for the last couple of days. But it's getting colder from today, finally.


Yep 95F/35c is pretty bad for a city.
Get by a fan!


----------



## SilkyJay

Kevin001 said:


> Only been using it for a few days but I love it.


nice... yeah i've been using the same stuff for a while (pepsodent complete care) and actually have been thinking about a change. I might actually go with what you posted here soon. Just haven't had that really fresh feeling with my current setup. Thanks Kevin.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Only been using it for a few days but I love it.


 @Yajyklis10

Is this a $10 tube of toothpaste?! :afr


----------



## SilkyJay

millenniumman75 said:


> @Yajyklis10
> 
> Is this a $10 tube of toothpaste?! :afr


that iss a good question. I went to the store yesterday for my mom and bought a bottle of Vanquish for her. (pain relief) and it was $14! :surprise:


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> @Yajyklis10
> 
> Is this a $10 tube of toothpaste?! :afr





Yajyklis10 said:


> that iss a good question. I went to the store yesterday for my mom and bought a bottle of Vanquish for her. (pain relief) and it was $14! :surprise:


It was only $3 I think.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's nice that there are all kinds of classic films on youtube, read a review in the paper and there's no need to torrent it


----------



## alienjunkie

If you do enough drugs it almost feels like you don’t completely detest your existence


----------



## TicklemeRingo




----------



## Thedood

Yikes, I leave for a few months and I come back to see that the forums look all different and ****. I'm scared.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother you're stayin' alive....apparently.


----------



## AussiePea

TicklemeRingo said:


> Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother you're stayin' alive....apparently.


Drunk at 11am on a Monday? Can we swap places for the day?


----------



## TicklemeRingo

AussiePea said:


> Drunk at 11am on a Monday? Can we swap places for the day?


Northern Hemisphere now


----------



## AussiePea

TicklemeRingo said:


> Northern Hemisphere now


ooooh, adventure!


----------



## TicklemeRingo

AussiePea said:


> ooooh, adventure!




( I thought you went to Italy or something?)

(me = full stalker 8))


----------



## AussiePea

TicklemeRingo said:


> ( I thought you went to Italy or something?)


Been and back but head back that way again next week. Adventurrrreeeeeee


----------



## TicklemeRingo

AussiePea said:


> Been and back but head back that way again next week. Adventurrrreeeeeee


Nice!








http://www.forwardprogressives.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/obama-thumbs-up-4-e1415026701561.jpg


----------



## Wirt

minecraft's music makes me insanely nostalgic, in a bad way, wanting that time back


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm sorry if I've been. absinthe absinthe absinthe.. sinthe sinthe.. I can definitely feel it from here. Or is the hole made larger simply because I'm zooming in on it?

Well I've got thick skin and an.. er, quite a vulnerable heart actually. It knocks me back a few steps.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

To the guy with the weird hair and sleeve tats trying to flirt with me at a red light: your car sounds like a dying lawn mower. Unattractive.


----------



## Myr

Wondering whether it was the best idea to buy a zebra tarantula, she seems fine but I'm worried she might be stressed in her new cage.


----------



## TryingMara

Today was a long and busy day, but a good one. Glad I had that quality time with family. Plus, I pushed myself and tried to talk more and be more friendly.


----------



## mr hoang

What would it feel like to be dead.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder what life would be like if I was always broke/poor, I wonder what I would be like


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Why is there so much hostility towards Muslims all the time? We get that religious extremism isn't good, but that's not the problem at all. They get a hard time for exactly the same reason that Russia does via all western media outlets, and anything else that opposes Western oligarchy and Zionism in general. Moreover, I am beginning to think that a "conspiracy theory" is simply just what brainwashed people call an idea they don't want to believe because they don't understand world politics deeply enough and don't want to consider anything else other than what they've deliberately been force-fed their whole lives-- and for good reason no less.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

PocketoAlice said:


> I think I just sent my manager into shock by asking how her weekend was. lol


I never ask that because I don't want to get asked it back.


----------



## Zaac

I'm sorry was I supposed to laugh at that?


----------



## Smallfry

My awkwardness really shows whenever I try to hold the baby. Everyone's laughing at me. I'm not cut out for this.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am so tired!


----------



## Vuldoc

this is unbelievably awesome


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't care what professional winos say, red wines are better sweet and chilled, lol


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Whether to post in the video thread for exposure practice with talking/performing to an audience.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't think I can ever stop thinking that I am a failure. I can't see myself turning this around.


----------



## mr hoang

Crisigv said:


> I don't think I can ever stop thinking that I am a failure. I can't see myself turning this around.


Whether you think you can or can't, you're probably right. ☺


----------



## nervousdot

How guilty and stupid I feel because I forgot i was working and missed my shift. The waitress's are still very pissed at me, I contacted one and said I'd like to make it up to her by taking some shifts but she definitely wasnt receptive. I'm thinking about how i need to go in tomorrow night and how I'm terrified to apologize because I'm likely going to get yelled at... I'm so worried I think I'd rather be shot in the head than go in tomorrow.


----------



## bad baby

my baby cousin hit me up on skype earlier. i was sooooooo excited that he is actually initiating a conversation with me for a change. turns out he just had a question on his english homework...


----------



## TryingMara

That's where it ends I guess..that sucks.


----------



## AlmostNothing

*Hmmm....*

I am thinking about eating cake and going to bed. But I am also thinking about what book I should read next. Boring things. Also about work tomorrow. and if they are going to make another Austin Powers movie...


----------



## BackToThePast

Today I learned that the song used for the popular meme "There's no need to be upset" was originally performed in the Sistine Chapel during monastic nighttime worship in the 1500-1700s. It was forbidden to compose or perform it elsewhere, and the punishment for leaking the song outside of the chapel doors was excommunication. The composition was kept as a Vatican state secret for 150 years until Mozart listened to it twice at the age of 14, transcribed it from memory, and had it published for all the world to hear. The song is called Miserere mei, Deus by Gregorio Allegri.

"Don't like that your song isn't a Vatican exclusive anymore? There's no need to be upset."






All that aside though, what a beautiful song.


----------



## Kevin001

My social skills are really bad.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't care what professional winos say, red wines are better sweet and chilled, lol


Bloody whiney winers, lol

Going to go ahead and use this website to push a political agenda yet again. Sorry guise, but I just love watching Ken O'Keefe absolutely destroy some of America's top politicians.


----------



## alienjunkie

holy **** honestly **** the darknet


----------



## Perkins

All this miserably hot weather makes me want to cut my hair and boycott pants...again.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Lady Gaga might've worn a dress made of meat, but she ROCKED that thing.


----------



## kivi

I feel anxious if someone whose driving I don't know is driving the car I am in (especially if they've newly learned driving
). I can't stop looking at the road as if I'm the one who drives. I feel that if I stop looking, they'll hit somewhere. I also have anxious thoughts about going out and crossing crowded roads. I avoid going out because of this nowadays.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

feeling so drained.. I cant take it anymore!


----------



## alienjunkie

RadnessaurousRex said:


> What did you discover brave internet adventurer?


the internet is full of really really bad things


----------



## alienjunkie

RadnessaurousRex said:


> It sure is. I'll occasionally find myself in the darkest reaches of the internet thanks to boredom.


never again for me


----------



## TenYears

It's the last week of summer vacation!


I bet my kids are at the pool. They live a couple blocks away from this huge park and swimming pool. Too hot to be shooting hoops I bet they're in the pool. Wish I was there.


----------



## alienjunkie

RadnessaurousRex said:


> It's definitely not for everyone dude.


now I know and wish I wasn't alive


----------



## alienjunkie

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Must've been bad then huh. Try not to think about it too much I guess. I get days when I feel like that too though, music and keeping myself busy usually helps.


that won't help me unsee it but yes keeps my mind off it


----------



## RelinquishedHell

That overtime is kicking my azz. Looks like 12 hour days might be back for awhile.


----------



## alienjunkie

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Scarred for life.
> 
> Might not help much but here, try some eye bleach
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Eyebleach/


so the internet is not ALL bad things! 
you are a savior


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Oh just let me ****ing die already, everything I say and do is an embarrassment. You're a ****ing liar, you aren't happy I'm there.


----------



## Ben12

Do women prefer to spit or swallow?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

They finally added Curb Your Enthusiasm to Amazon Prime!! I see binge watching in my future. :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm tired of making excuses/lying to people about constantly being a no show but too embarrassed/ashamed to just be honest and say "I'm too depressed/anxious/socially worn out to get out of bed or leave the apartment right now"...either way questions are asked of me I don't want to answer


----------



## euphoria04

I'm gradually hardening myself into some sort of self-made sphinx with age. I cultivate this enigmatic persona, and then lament the expectant loneliness that results. I'd rather be admired from afar, while keeping everyone at an arm's distance.

And like a lot of SA cases, I don't really think I'm interesting enough to hold a person's attention. Better to remain forever an enigma and keep them guessing then to reveal I'm as weak and ordinary as the next person.



Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm tired of making excuses/lying to people about constantly being a no show but too embarrassed/ashamed to just be honest and say "I'm too depressed/anxious/socially worn out to get out of bed or leave the apartment right now"...either way questions are asked of me I don't want to answer


Yeah seriously, what's with feeling socially exhausted from lack of socialization? It's like physical exercise, if you don't do it you'll feel for more tired than if you do; seems rather paradoxical at a cursory glance

It takes me a day, sometimes more, to respond to the one person who texts me right now. And I've been actively avoiding hanging out with him for like 2 months now


----------



## crimeclub

euphoria04 said:


> Like a lot of SA cases, I don't really think I'm interesting enough to hold a person's attention. Better to remain forever an enigma and keep them guessing then to reveal I'm as weak and ordinary as the next person.


If it's any consolation, you're the person I've chatted with the longest and most consistently out of anyone else on the forum, and I've chatted with a lot of people on here. So I'd say 'interesting' isn't your problem, it's probably more that you might not give yourself the chance to be accepted by others as much as non-SA people. You're easily in my top 3 favorite members on here. But who knows, maybe in person you're a totally f*** up douche bag.


----------



## euphoria04

crimeclub said:


> But who knows, maybe in person you're a totally f*** up douche bag.


Hah. I've been told that I look the part. Being standoffish gets mistaken for being a pompous *******. :yes

And thanks brotha. I'm going back to Uni in a week and am half expecting the trifecta of depression, social isolation, academic failure.

I gotta be up in 4 hours for a stocking shift. Think you'll be on chat tomorrow?


----------



## crimeclub

euphoria04 said:


> Hah. I've been told that I look the part. Being standoffish gets mistaken for being a pompous *******. :yes
> 
> And thanks brotha. I'm going back to Uni in a week and am half expecting the trifecta of depression, social isolation, academic failure.
> 
> I gotta be up in 4 hours for a stocking shift. Think you'll be on chat tomorrow?


Only for you, send me a text and let me know tomorrow when you'll be on.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm going to end up making myself sick.


----------



## uziq

these purdue brand chicken nuggets are terrible


----------



## kivi

I miss my bed and my cat


----------



## probably offline

[rant/ignore]

Why did I walk in to that other, stressed optician to adjust my glasses? She was closing and just half-assed it. Now they are crooked and worse than before ;_; ****. My mood is completely is ruined. Why is it so hard to fix my ****ing glasses? Now I'm gonna have to go across town to fix them again tomorrow. Not that they'll get it right either, probably. **** I'm in a bad mood now.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

I can’t wait until 6pm rolls around…


----------



## Kevin001

Autistic? Really?.........I guess.


----------



## TenYears

In less than ten months I will be cruisin in....somewhere in South America.....


ffs....


nice cabin....private balcony....


going on excursions, swimming with the dolphins....


I cannot wait.


----------



## Crisigv

I need a distraction, before something bad happens.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Cute girl with the blue hair at panera, you look familiar.


----------



## Winds

Getting first hand experience on just how difficult it can be to explain why what we want isn't always aligned with what's best. I've been there before, and I know exactly where you're coming from. You may be upset now, but eventually you will see the reasoning behind it. I let out a sigh when those statements were said to me too. Time seems to be one continuous repeat.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Freeeee me. I need released back into society.


----------



## AussiePea

dontwaitupforme said:


> Freeeee me. I need released back into society.


It's dangerous out there, there are....people n spiders n ****.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Could this be it? Could this be the catalyst for things to improve for me? Time will tell


----------



## Kevin001

Your PM box is 90% full.............I can see that. I know my math.


----------



## Crisigv

He's ignoring me. He hates me. I'm worthless, a loser. No one will ever want me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

jus' chillin' @ school during lunchtime. people at this school obviously think it's hi-lar-i-ous to kick around a bottle of soda that still has soda in it; w/ the intention of having it explode all over the carpet.

school sure is gr8.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Can my appointment with my psychologist come any sooner? I need to ***** about people without being told I'm wrong and I can't afford to get kicked out of anymore public places.


----------



## BackToThePast

Mildly annoyed by one of the light bulbs in my room ceiling that suddenly went dead. And now my speaker is making ticking noises at random intervals, so it's like I don't even have a chance to blend it out as white noise. Mother****er this is so mildly infuriating.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Too stressed, i can't sleep. I have to call my bank when they open to find out why my account is being levied. The stress is making me sick my stomach.


----------



## TenYears

I miss her.


Ffs.


I'm my own worst enemy.


Whatevah.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Living with women :no why are there so many bottles in the shower! What are these bottles for! There are over 25 bottles and tubes in there, they line the edges, I knock them over every time I get in the shower. I have a hair & body wash, plus a bar of soap. My dad has a dandruff shampoo. The remaining 23+ bottles are split between just 2 women. what. the. ****.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

AussiePea said:


> It's dangerous out there, there are....people n spiders n ****.


It is yes haha. But spiders are cute and I'm ready for the wilderness. Not sure about those pesky people though, nope!


----------



## CharlieDowncast

"Why am I alive?"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"Assistant Manager" is still a promotion if it comes to pass


----------



## Andras96

Still can't understand how I pissed this person off exactly. Whatever. That's just how people react towards me, I guess


----------



## bad baby

Canadian Brotha said:


> "Assistant Manager" is still a promotion if it comes to pass


there's an office reference hiding in there somewhere...

anyway. best of luck brah


----------



## Ben12

Hermione Corfield is so hot!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

bad baby said:


> there's an office reference hiding in there somewhere...
> 
> anyway. best of luck brah


Ha. Seems there's to be a shake up in structure due to the size of the shop so it's a wait and see game


----------



## TryingMara

Wtf is that sound? Are there bats out there? Is there a squirrel in between the walls? I feel like I'm in a horror movie.


----------



## Vuldoc

I really craving a pizza and an LA style hotdog.


----------



## BackToThePast

It's raining. I wanna go outside and lie down face up on the pavement.


----------



## mr hoang

I've been spending an unusual amount of time on here. I wonder why.


----------



## alienjunkie

i really hope christmas feels like christmas this year


----------



## SuperSky

Someone on SAS mentioned the game, Clicker Heroes. I started playing it. In just over a week it has overtaken SAS in the rank of sites by # of times visited by me.
I'm not sure if that's a win or a very, very big lose.


----------



## TenYears

Gawdahm Britta Merwin is an absolute goddess. 


Wow.


Woman is....just.....


wow.


I'm just...


Idk...I don't even know. I watch the weather just to watch her.


Is that sick? It probably is. Sorry. Girl has it going on though.


----------



## Kevin001

I really worry about a lot of people on here. Especially the ones that no longer use this forum or haven't been on in a while. I hope they got better and decided logging on here wasn't needed anymore.


----------



## RubixQ

He has to be either Swedish or an artist


----------



## TenYears

Idgaf what you peoples say...


Jennifer Lawrence is hot.


There.


I said it.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Fey

I hate when you're home alone so you start dancing and singing and then someone walks out of their room... It's too early to be awake right now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Idgaf what you peoples say...
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence is hot.
> 
> There.
> 
> I said it.


Who said she wasn't? I have a total girl crush on her.


----------



## Ben12

Why did I just eat 4 cinnamon rolls. *stomach ache*


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> Who said she wasn't? I have a total girl crush on her.


http://uproxx.com/webculture/2014/08/the-15-no-good-reasons-people-hate-jennifer-lawrence-ranked/

I still love her. She's my gurl.


----------



## Rex87

Thinking about how this a**hole idiot plummer is messing my $*** up! I most likely have to get a hotel this weekend cuz of his ***! Pisses me off! Also started talking to this girl I met off online dating. If anxiety wasn't also f-ing my **** up I would drive up to TN to meet her in person and hang out with her for the weekend.Anxiety is a real monster though and really messing up my life, losing myself rapidly with anxiety! But I must continue to fight or I will continually get worse and the hole I been sinking in, I will never be able to get out. Plus if all continues to go well with talking n texting with this beautiful woman I can't have her waiting too long on my ***.


----------



## Vuldoc

finally cleaned out the clutter in my car. Now I just have to vacuum the interior wipe down the dusty dashboard Windex the inside windows and wash the outside .. eh it being clutter free is good enough for now.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SuperSky said:


> Someone on SAS mentioned the game, Clicker Heroes. I started playing it. In just over a week it has overtaken SAS in the rank of sites by # of times visited by me.
> I'm not sure if that's a win or a very, very big lose.


That was me!!! Here's my thread http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/idle-games-1558633/ go post in it! How many ascensions have you done? What ancients are you speccing to?


----------



## TryingMara

My criminal neighbors put their house up for sale :boogie Fingers crossed it sells quickly.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I can find out exactly what is wrong soon.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Is it delivery, or is it Digiorno? God damn, man! I can't remember!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Ever wonder what lies beneath the wallpaper? If there's a void, fill it.


----------



## Crisigv

I need a way to drown out my sorrows. Maybe I should start drinking.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> I need a way to drown out my sorrows. Maybe I should start drinking.


Drinking doesn't always drown them, sometimes it feeds them but if you start I can recommend some things


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> Drinking doesn't always drown them, sometimes it feeds them but if you start I can recommend some things


You're right. I need something stronger.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Friday night liquor store girl is hot.


----------



## WanderingSoul

Thinking about how life is pointless and how I'll never be a successful creative. Thinking I want to forget everything.


----------



## Vuldoc

I saw someone riding a Rollerboard irl today.


----------



## TenYears

I'm really worried about my health. But I'm afraid to go to the doctor.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get back in shape. I need to stop eating all this fast food.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just came out of the back of the shop to find a guy I'd not seen in 10 years, since high school, looking for a bottle rye...good, solid guy but I hate not having anything to say for myself in these encounters. He lives nearby and wants to have a beer sometime


Crisigv said:


> You're right. I need something stronger.


Herb might be better for distraction purposes


Out of the Ashes said:


> Friday night liquor store girl is hot.


Send her to come work with me at my store


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm 9 tablets into my Zoloft treatment and I am feeling noticeably less anxious. It's Saturday today so the effects aren't as apparent, but yesterday, I definitely felt less 'on edge' than I usually would. I didn't even feel the usual anxiety when about to leave the bus. Volunteering answers in class actually became something I actually seriously considered a couple of times, lol. I actually did volunteer an answer at one point. Admittedly, it was only one word, but that's pretty good for me. It wasn't even embarrassing. I even hard two separate semi-conversations with 2 teachers; one in the proximity of four other people Best of all, I didn't blush once. Not long ago, I was blushing multiple times almost everyday. The anxiety wasn't completely gone though.. and I wouldn't expect it to be. I still felt too anxious to give answers for the most part and I didn't suddenly become of the life of the school, but anxiety's iron grip seems to be waning... and that's fantastic.

Finally, I think I'm getting better.


----------



## Montee

Why do I only sleep 4-5 hours for the past 2 weeks and feel like **** for the rest of the day?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't sleep and it's making me fcking crazy.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I stayed up all night and I don't know how that happened. Time flies.


----------



## Xisha

Day 2 of sore calves - I've adapted to waddling.


----------



## Don Aman

I was a bad student when I was younger, particularly with math and science. Over the years since I've become more interested in both. I'm trying to take some free online courses to strengthen my grasp on them. The results are embarrassing and pathetic. I'm having a severe anxiety attack trying to understand basic physics. I'm so sad that I'm not smart enough to excel and enjoy these fascinating aspects of reality.

How can I trust any of my views or conclusions about the world around me if I'm not smart enough to understand the basics? My thoughts and opinions are completely meaningless.


----------



## Kevin001

Yep, pretty sure my neighbor just saw me........fml.


----------



## karenw

When a person gets embarrassingly defensive after they have pissed me off. What a load of ****.


----------



## odetoanoddity

I'm thinking about when this will all be over... My dad has liver disease and needs a transplant. One of the symptoms is disorientation/confusion as a result of the liver sending toxins to the brain. He seems convinced that the laptop and the phone are broken, when it's him forgetting how to use it. I just hope all gets better...


----------



## TenYears

We interrupt this life to bring you the National Football League. I can't wait until regular season starts. Go cowboys.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is going to eat at me for a while


----------



## quewezance

Hooiii! *bows down. I dont know lol


----------



## Kevin001

I'm starting to realize how alone I really am.


----------



## desartamiu

I feel weak.


----------



## alienjunkie

I'm Michael Cera in every movie he's ever been in


----------



## SilentLyric

glad I listened to this whole album instead of just the one song I like on there. this is just great, I love it.


----------



## RubixQ

Wow... just wow.


----------



## TryingMara

Getting to know some people is really disappointing.


----------



## probably offline

Aw snap. I was just about to post when a thread got locked. Oh well. My psychic powers are on point.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I wish I could just drink to death tonight instead of going to work tomorrow.


----------



## tea111red

misery does love company.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Finally going to join the cool kids with their smart phones. I got an i phone 5 for free. I can't believe I took this long.


----------



## tea111red

RelinquishedHell said:


> Finally going to join the cool kids with their smart phones. I got an i phone 5 for free. I can't believe I took this long.


haha. me, too.


----------



## SilentLyric

dont know if i should show up to work tomorrow or take the day off. I want a break. (2 days is 2 short! ;_; )


----------



## AussiePea

I can't get over how talented some people are. This drawing is just amazing.


----------



## AussiePea

Also this is too funny.


----------



## Peighton

I have my smoothie ready. I have the ladder ready. I have the phone charged and now I'm just waiting for everyone to go to sleep but of course they all decide to stay awake later.


----------



## dark2spine3

sleep,water,angry,design,sleep,cry,panic,water,eat,repeat.
Now how about that bold & beautiful!! xD


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I don't know what the **** is wrong with me anymore. I'm so cold. All of the empathy I feel is purely intellectual.


----------



## tea111red

Putting only one USB slot on a laptop is just ridiculous.


----------



## BackToThePast

Somebody once told me the world is gonna roll me. I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Might be hard to describe, but does anyone get pain down their finger tips from anxiety? Usually at the same time you get palpitations.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

"A moment of pain is worth a lifetime of glory."


----------



## VidaDuerme

Trying to conquer my apathy.


----------



## samiisprink

I should go to sleep but sleeping is so boring


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

VidaDuerme said:


> Trying to conquer my apathy.


That's one of my biggest problems too.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to find some "real" hobbies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This band isn't ready to gig let alone headline a festival, which you booked us to do in 3 weeks and now you want to add another gig the night before?


----------



## laraanani

Sorry I am going some boring here but just want to tell you all mates, that loneliness depressed or some other negative feelings may leave you in black hole depression state , so try to bring out your self from it


----------



## PrincessV

I WANT TO BE HAPPY. I JUST WANT TO BE MYSELF. I DON'T WANT TO BE NERVOUS ANYMORE.

Now I feel obnoxious.. :teeth 

Alright seriously... now I'm thinking I need to get off this site and find something productive to do. I think I'm lonely. I like being here. But I need to get a real life. seriously..


----------



## Dorothy13

I should go out and meet some people.
Don't lock myself at home anymore.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Why the **** am I like this? I hate myself, every damn day I'm saying something stupid or awkward, or not saying anything and appearing stupid and awkward for it. I don't have to wonder why I have no friends, I'm a ****ing embarrassment. I'm the guy you say "who invited _him_?" I'm just not fit for any life.


----------



## AussiePea

Someone teach me to use raspberry pi to create a countdown timer. K thnx.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

AussiePea said:


> Someone teach me to use raspberry pi to create a countdown timer. K thnx.


Since it's Linux, there should be a whole bunch of people out there willing to help for free.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I don't know how to break out of this routine. I want to experience more in life. I just want to buy a plane ticket to somewhere far away and just go.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm already waiting on $1000 for my truck. I have to wait till next year for it though :/ I just look around and I don't understand how people can do the same job and routine everyday for decades and not lose their minds.


----------



## SilentLyric

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm already waiting on $1000 for my truck. I have to wait till next year for it though :/ I just look around and I don't understand how people can do the same job and routine everyday for decades and not lose their minds.


probably because they feel like there's nothing else for them and it's too late. I imagine it's much harder the older you get. Plus if you have a family or any other commitments, do you really have time to go back to school or search for another job? idk.


----------



## kivi

I feel like a foreigner at home right now.


----------



## BackToThePast

I think I'm convinced Jeff Goldblum is my spirit animal.


----------



## mr hoang

Getting the house to myself in october 😊 its gonna be cool. Thinking about inviting someone over.


----------



## Thedood

haha, it's like seeing history repeat itself. Some things never change. Good luck to the poor souls that fall for it.


----------



## Just Lurking

I enjoy the quietness of the night. 

There are no sounds right now. Well, other than the drone of this computer. And a ticking clock. And a dripping kitchen faucet. And very distant cars through an open window.

OK, so it's not so quiet. 
But it's better than the daytime.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder what English sounds like to someone who doesn't understand it. Being monolingual when I hear other languages I don't really think of what I'm hearing as individual words so much as a cacophony of sound. Sometimes it's interesting to try to forget the meaning of words to really focus on the sounds I or others are making when we speak


----------



## jenkydora

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alienjunkie

I can't wait to own 8 dogs with someone I love


----------



## kivi

I want to be a sea gull. I like the places where they live. They are free but they are not as wild as other free birds. I have an impression that they're only busy with their own lives. I also find cute how their webbed feet look when they're flying.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

I hate how my life used to seem pretty decent compared to now... I think about this every day and yet it STILL bothers me, a couple of years later. Maybe if my life was terrible all my life it might not hurt so much?... bleh.


----------



## karenw

My neighbours selling techniques are hideous.


----------



## quesara

What's with so many people thinking emotions are like switches we can simply flip on and off?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To shave and risk razor burn or grow a scruffy beard & be scruffier...


Golden Wheat said:


> Look for "what english sounds like to foreigners" on YouTube - fascinating :con


Of course I'm one of the few of our generation that would have a thought like that & not think to google potential answers


----------



## RubixQ

When I'm making an appointment and ask for what days you have available, you don't ask what do I mean, you tell me the first open time slot and we work from there. 

Customer service nowadays :bah


----------



## jsmith92

Smiled at a cute girl in the hall today, and she smiled back at me. 🙊🙊🙊🙊


----------



## jsmith92

TenYears said:


> How just 24 hours ago, she was laying (lieing?) naked on my bed, asking me to rub lotion all over her body, after she had just gotten out of the shower. And I did. There was not a single square inch of her body that did not have lotion on it when I was done with the woman
> 
> She is so f-ing beautiful. God must be, has to be a man. To have created a woman so, so breathtaking, so beautiful. Omfg.


That sounds so awesome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think my dad may think I'm ignoring him when in fact I simply have money on my phone & can't text him right now. Whatsapp to the rescue tomorrow


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm watching this chemistry show on TV where they cook, like, really interesting things and for real, Im learning so much. Tbh, I had a chem teacher who went to Cornell University (ivy league) and majored in chemistry. It's surprising how much I remember from two high school classes of that guy. He was a good teacher, I guess, even though he was strict as ****.

I never got the hang of the math part, but I sure did like learning about non-aqueuos substances and precipitates.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

quesara said:


> What's with so many people thinking emotions are like switches we can simply flip on and off?


For some of us they are.


----------



## RubixQ

She touched my eyelid :haha


----------



## indiscipline

Why are cats so goddamn photogenic? It's not fair.


----------



## bad baby

so my poop has been bright red for the past three days and it _just _clicked in my head that this is due to the addition of beets to my diet. i am feelinf slightly relieved and ecstatic now, like srsly i thought i was getting bowel cancer or something.

#tmi


----------



## SofaKing

bad baby said:


> so my poop has been bright red for the past three days and it _just _clicked in my head that this is due to the addition of beets to my diet. i am feelinf slightly relieved and ecstatic now, like srsly i thought i was getting bowel cancer or something.
> 
> #tmi


Yeah, I had to figure that out too when I first started veggie juicing with beets.

Now, when I come across patients who are indicating they're having a GI bleed, I include a question like "Have you been eating red foods like beets recently?"


----------



## bad baby

KyleInSTL said:


> Yeah, I had to figure that out too when I first started veggie juicing with beets.
> 
> Now, when I come across patients who are indicating they're having a GI bleed, I include a question like "Have you been eating red foods like beets recently?"


awesome!

also do you know what i should eat in order to get neon green poop? ...not that i wanna try it or anything, but just for....uhhh...research purposes ._.


----------



## SofaKing

bad baby said:


> awesome!
> 
> also do you know what i should eat in order to get neon green poop? ...not that i wanna try it or anything, but just for....uhhh...research purposes ._.


Highlighters, definitely highlighters. Though maybe the right crayon would be more appropriate.


----------



## bad baby

KyleInSTL said:


> Highlighters, definitely highlighters. Though maybe the right crayon would be more appropriate.


damnit those sound awful. but in the spirit of science, it's necessary to make a few sacrifices i guess...


----------



## Seiyoku

PocketoAlice said:


> If only I could disappear.


Thinking about how I want you to stop thinking this.


----------



## Crisigv

I feel so out of place here.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I'm taking some time off this winter.. and I have no idea what i'm going to do with myself..


----------



## mr hoang

DarrellLicht said:


> I'm taking some time off this winter.. and I have no idea what i'm going to do with myself..


If possible, you can do some traveling.☺


----------



## probably offline

edit:

perfect


----------



## AussiePea

I just went through my facebook from 2010 and it was completely different to how I remember. In my head I was a loner who never posted or had people active on there towards me however the reality looking through is that so many people would randomly contact me out of the blue to chat, I was active, I was going on adventures and I even seemed to have a better sense of humour than I do now.

WHAT HAPPENED TO ME.

I suppose people couple off and become involved in their own lives more, argh, it's so weird looking back 5 years.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope everything goes well today.


----------



## RubixQ

A few years ago now there was a couple having some sort of disagreement in the entrance to one of the shops. She had came in obviously not wanting to talk to him and was making her way upstairs and her boyfriend came in and caught up with her. From her reaction he'd hurt her somehow.

I'm wondering if they were able to make things up and what had he done so badly to hurt her.


----------



## bad baby

RubixQ said:


> A few years ago now there was a couple having some sort of disagreement in the entrance to one of the shops. She had came in obviously not wanting to talk to him and was making her way upstairs and her boyfriend came in and caught up with her. From her reaction he'd hurt her somehow.
> 
> I'm wondering if they were able to make things up and what had he done so badly to hurt her.


a few years ago on halloween night i witnessed a couple's brawl - we were waiting in line for a taxi outside a popular downtown bar, and this couple in costume across the street were having a heated argument. then some people in the line started yelling, "dump him!", and pretty soon everyone joined in, chanting DUMP HIM, DUMP HIM, and this went on for a while until eventually the taxis started coming in and took the most vocal ones in the line away.

that incident has always stuck with me. i wonder what happened to that couple. most likely it ended in tears and heartbreak, but maybe they were able to patch things up, idk. that's the nice thing about not knowing, it keeps possibilities alive.


----------



## mr hoang

bad baby said:


> a few years ago on halloween night i witnessed a couple's brawl - we were waiting in line for a taxi outside a popular downtown bar, and this couple in costume across the street were having a heated argument. then some people in the line started yelling, "dump him!", and pretty soon everyone joined in, chanting DUMP HIM, DUMP HIM, and this went on for a while until eventually the taxis started coming in and took the most vocal ones in the line away.
> 
> that incident has always stuck with me. i wonder what happened to that couple. most likely it ended in tears and heartbreak, but maybe they were able to patch things up, idk. that's the nice thing about not knowing, it keeps possibilities alive.


What were they arguing about? Who had the better costume? Lol


----------



## RubixQ

bad baby said:


> that incident has always stuck with me. i wonder what happened to that couple. most likely it ended in tears and heartbreak, but maybe they were able to patch things up, idk. that's the nice thing about not knowing, it keeps possibilities alive.


If your able to hurt someone your meant to love and care about once then doing it again shouldn't be much of a problem. But I'm a bitter old cynic so anythings possible


----------



## tea111red

lol, nm. not worth it!


----------



## bad baby

mr hoang said:


> What were they arguing about? Who had the better costume? Lol


lol idk don't remember



RubixQ said:


> If your able to hurt someone your meant to love and care about once then doing it again shouldn't be much of a problem. But I'm a bitter old cynic so anythings possible


sometimes we hurt people unintentionally, idk. i don't hold grudges. do you?


----------



## Kevin001

Reddit has some good stuff on there, I'm intrigued.


----------



## RubixQ

bad baby said:


> sometimes we hurt people unintentionally, idk. i don't hold grudges. do you?


For the right person I'd forgive anything.

It's at times like this I wish I drank.


----------



## PrincessV

Thinking of what to type in here. My mind is too scattered.


----------



## probably offline

I'm not sure what to do with all this. So much is happening at once. Hide? Nope. Not an option.


----------



## bad baby

RubixQ said:


> For the right person I'd forgive anything.
> 
> It's at times like this I wish I drank.


haha. well. never too late to start!


----------



## RubixQ

bad baby said:


> haha. well. never too late to start!


I suffer from migraines so I've had the hangover just none of the fun :drunk


----------



## Vuldoc

My car exploded a few days ago, fortunately it was a simple fix. Car please stop breaking down, or wallet please stop being empty so I can get a better car.


----------



## feels

I never wear makeup but I've been wanting to experiment with it lately and just see if there's any potential there lol. I don't even know where to begin, though.


----------



## Aribeth

I'm contemplating if there is peace in death.


----------



## PrincessV

My life is Sad. That I'd resort to this.


----------



## Kevin001

PrincessV said:


> My life is Sad. That I'd resort to this.


I hope it isn't anything too bad :rub.


----------



## PrincessV

Kevin001 said:


> I hope it isn't anything too bad :rub.


----------



## swh

Sick of my anxiety and depression !!!


----------



## Just Lurking

Family BBQ tomorrow..

djdscv ldsh cvsdj cvhksl chvfa hf;weh fo;sh c;e ;h cnva0e vhsd vheowh v;hsu v;hrgv oghv 840 hvhp[8 vha8wep[ ghv80 3h480g phvehagri gpraoig 8034 hag0vp h0gvph ae8h g480hvor ia[qghv[ hraovhw80g 043gesgh54h45nhj nhj 66e


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm attempting to gain more followers on tumblr through gatherfollowers.com. lol I'm desperate don't judge me. 
Many of the people there say "I always follow back". They'd better keep their word. :um


----------



## mr hoang

It was a bit tough being at the wedding last night. We barely knew anyone and we kept to our own table. I didnt really knew what else to say to the bride and bride(lesbian wedding) besides congrats. They came up to our table later on but I was still speechless for the most part. It was my friends' co-worker. They knew I was nervous.
Had a few drinks, ate some popcorn,veggies,and cake. the music was decent. I guess it was better than staying home.


----------



## Vuldoc

I need a punching bag


----------



## zomb

I want a subway.


----------



## vsaxena

She's a *****, and I hate her. (long story)


----------



## mr hoang

vsaxena said:


> She's a *****, and I hate her. (long story)


Do tell &#128517;


----------



## tea111red

I really hate when articles break things up into 10 pages (maybe one reason they do that is to expose people to more ads). I just feel like skipping those articles... just lay it all out there.


----------



## layitontheline

Done the first aid course. God help anyone who ever needs my assistance in CPR, but I'm done.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Vuldoc said:


> I need a punching bag


I had a punching bag once, after I was done with it, the skin between each of my knuckles had very painful papercut-like tears.


----------



## Vuldoc

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I had a punching bag once, after I was done with it, the skin between each of my knuckles had very painful papercut-like tears.


I didn't think I needed to specify gloves as well but yes I need a punching bag and gloves (maybe those mma gloves). My frustration isn't really worth messing up my hands.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Vuldoc said:


> I didn't think I needed to specify gloves as well but yes I need a punching bag and gloves (maybe those mma gloves). My frustration isn't really worth messing up my hands.


Lol no, I did use gloves. Gotta be careful with punching bags if you're untrained.


----------



## Vuldoc

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Lol no, I did use gloves. Gotta be careful with punching bags if you're untrained.


oh ok, well I did a quick google search and this came up so if I do get a punching bag I'll take some precautions. Thanks.


----------



## kivi

I had a messy sleeping schedule, now it's messier. I stay awake until 4 or 5 am. It's because of trying to sleep at the same room with younger cousins for a week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 hours


----------



## mattmc

"Gravity, has taken better men than me,
Now how can that be?"


----------



## TryingMara

I wish I could be better, not only for me, but for you. You deserve someone you can really be proud of.


----------



## benevichi

Lets Beat Social Anxiety said:


> For me, I'm thinking about how soaked I'm gonna get when I go pick up my girlfriend from work in an hour. It's rainy season in Thailand right now, and I have a motorbike...no car.
> 
> Rain coat on and hope it doesn't soak through this time!
> 
> What's on *your* mind?


Not to be cynical...but I feel like the only reason you started this thread was to mention you had a gf...something most of us guys on here struggle with. Just an observation.


----------



## thomasjune

benevichi said:


> Not to be cynical...but I feel like the only reason you started this thread was to mention you had a gf...something most of us guys on here struggle with. Just an observation.


It's ok for people to mention they have a gf/bf. This is an SA site.. not a 'forever alone' site.

Anyways I'm thinking about my job. I don't want to go to work tomorrow.. I don't want to deal with people all day long but I have no choice. My life sucks. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thedood

After weeding out of the stank, nasty *** weeds in my life, I must say that I have been feeling alot better lately. My advice to all is to weed out all of the bad weeds in your respective lives with something like this:










Nothing says "gtfo" more than a giant Weed Wacker. Word.


----------



## TenYears

Only ten months left. I can't wait!


----------



## mr hoang

My hockey team went out for drinks yesterday after the game. I was too tired to go. I wonder if they said anything about me. I feel like the outcast sometimes but I do enjoy playing with them.


----------



## kesker

sleep...just tried another remedy...no go. :no


----------



## mr hoang

karenw said:


> I need to go to the chemist today, I keep feeling sick, but not being sick thankfully.


The chemist? Not a doctor? Lol Ive never heard anyone say that before.


----------



## bad baby

mr hoang said:


> The chemist? Not a doctor? Lol Ive never heard anyone say that before.


the chemist i always go to when i'm sick:


----------



## kivi

I slept for a long time today and the only times that I woke up were because of hearing the trilling noises my cat makes when he sees me. I wondered what it meant and today I learned that it was a greeting noise.


----------



## sadladyforever

After a long day of house chores, Im tired AS **** but cannot sleep, haven't had dinner yet and alone with my son. Im still bored as fck. I do house chores so that I don't get bored but damn I don't have friends so what to do!! Going to the mall gets boring now. Staying in the house just makes me feel sad! WHY IN THIS WORLD I GOT THIS ****ING DISEASE! I would rather have a cancer than to have THIS DAMN S.A!


----------



## Kevin001

sadladyforever said:


> I would rather have a cancer than to have THIS DAMN S.A!


Same :sigh.


----------



## Smile Anyway

I'm thinking about all the projects I want to do but have trouble getting started on.


----------



## benevichi

thomasjune said:


> It's ok for people to mention they have a gf/bf. This is an SA site.. not a 'forever alone' site.
> 
> Anyways I'm thinking about my job. I don't want to go to work tomorrow.. I don't want to deal with people all day long but I have no choice. My life sucks. :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I get that...but the way he mentioned it felt so out of place and forced.
Again, just an observation. No need to get testy.


----------



## thomasjune

benevichi said:


> I get that...but the way he mentioned it felt so out of place and forced.
> Again, just an observation. No need to get testy.


Ok sorry for being rude..I had a long day yesterday. My fault. I just don't think he said anything wrong that's all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv

I'm alive, I survived yet another meetup. I only lasted a minute as I thought. Didn't have too many butterflies leading up to it, but it still took a lot of courage. I wish I had the courage to do that more often.


----------



## Todd124

"I need to watch that series but I feel tired, urgh"

Mundane stuff.


----------



## millenniumman75

Going home


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to know the details of this promotion so that I can assess whether I can afford to move just before or after my 28th B-Day. All I really want in life at this point is a space to call my own


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder what my IQ is? I'm assuming its over 100 but I guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## benevichi

sadladyforever said:


> After a long day of house chores, Im tired AS **** but cannot sleep, haven't had dinner yet and alone with my son. Im still bored as fck. I do house chores so that I don't get bored but damn I don't have friends so what to do!! Going to the mall gets boring now. Staying in the house just makes me feel sad! WHY IN THIS WORLD I GOT THIS ****ING DISEASE! I would rather have a cancer than to have THIS DAMN S.A!


No you don't. At least there's chance to overcome SA, or at least make it so unnoticeable that it doesn't affect your life.


----------



## kesker

odetoanoddity said:


> I'm thinking about when this will all be over... My dad has liver disease and needs a transplant. One of the symptoms is disorientation/confusion as a result of the liver sending toxins to the brain. He seems convinced that the laptop and the phone are broken, when it's him forgetting how to use it. I just hope all gets better...


best wishes to you and your dad. :squeeze


----------



## kesker

Canadian Brotha said:


> I need to know the details of this promotion so that I can assess whether I can afford to move just before or after my 28th B-Day. All I really want in life at this point is a space to call my own


still gotta read your blog. good luck, CB!!


----------



## Vuldoc

How can we rest when there's work to be done!?


----------



## Barakiel

I'm trying to ruin my sleeping schedule again. I miss being able to stay awake during the night and sleep through the day.


----------



## Perkins

While standing in line to order something I didn't realize I was cutting in front of someone until a few seconds after getting in line. Once I realized it I was literally like...


----------



## Kevin001

I really miss some of the users that no longer come on here or that have been banned.


----------



## AussiePea

Aaaaaand another 25 hours of flying awaits. I'm going to push my luck and ask for a free business class upgrade and await being laughed at.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Thanks for the heads up you didn't provide


----------



## akari

I miss you Ireland.


----------



## alienjunkie

i wish i could unzip myself from my body n walk around as a ghost thatd be sick


----------



## RubixQ

Why can't what I put down on paper sound as good as what I thought in my head.


----------



## SilkyJay

Who goes to a piss test, and ends up taking a dump?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

mr hoang said:


> The chemist? Not a doctor? Lol Ive never heard anyone say that before.


In Britain, a neighbourhood pharmacy is normally called a chemist. The term drugstore isn't really used here either.


----------



## mr hoang

CharlotteTortoise said:


> In Britain, a neighbourhood pharmacy is normally called a chemist. The term drugstore isn't really used here either.


Hmm good to know. &#128587; that's a a very technical term.


----------



## Winds

Despite our styles being completely different, we make a great team.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't decide whether I will do all my shopping online or whether I'll get some things in person this payday. 

Also, I need to make a list of health concerns before seeing my doc Friday morning


----------



## radiation

Just a little tired and worried.


----------



## Kevin001

I've had the signature option turned off for so long that I forgot how dumb mine was......bye bye signature.


----------



## kivi

I've been thinking about the artists' similar style between the pictures I posted on the thread for a day. Until I realized that small writing that the artist was the same one as the bottom one but it gave me a different name the day before when I searched for the artist. I should've looked for the signature in the picture. Though I can't focus on anything.


----------



## Crisigv

Not sure why it bugs me so much that people put question marks at the end of their thread titles, when it's not a question. Not just this forum too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I just got rejected from a £1.50 survey I'd completed 50% of for selecting the option 'I don't like the apple brand.' (among others) **** you Apple, now I like you even less.


----------



## Kevin001

This is why I don't go out in public. No more venturing out for me.


----------



## TenYears

Your first mistake was opening your mouth, and not putting your foot into it.


Your second mistake was saying what you said, you pretty much just screwed yourself there.


Your third mistake was having your friend PM me seconds after I was warned. He he he. Now I know what your motives are, now I know why you act out, now I know where you hide. You really aren't that smart. I expected....so much more.


Really??


Is that the best you can do???


----------



## layitontheline

That cat would have been better off put down than going home with my sister. This is why I could not work at an animal shelter. I'd deem at least 50% of potential adopters unfit to provide adequate lives for the animals. Poor ****ing kitty.


----------



## TenYears

Crocodiles are easy.


They try to kill and eat you.


Girls are harder. They pretend to be your friends first.


----------



## TenYears

Ffs.


----------



## Kevin001

Time flies when you're looking at stuff on Reddit.


----------



## Vuldoc

This and this makes me want to restring my guitar that's been collecting dust and try it out

also I really need to see GSYBE live. are they still touring?


----------



## RestlessNative

Goddamnit my lettuce man thread was deleted :'(


----------



## Fey

Reddit's servers are so full they're making me wait.


----------



## 684625

I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## bloodymary

This world is brutal and merciless and so is my life. I need to leave where I am now because it´s toxic and debilitating, but where do I go?? I wish I could see the world and people at least a bit positively so that I have some hope, but after all my experiences, I can´t - there is just no mercy in the world, everybody is only out to exploit and worse things. I will be nothing to anyone, just someone to exploit and throw away. Even in rare cases where it should seem like someone cares about me or is fair, it will be just a lie and illusion. But how to live when there is absolutely nothing to depend on or to believe in?? When there is no hope at all.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Whenever I have to go pick up my nephew from school and I'm awkwardly standing outside waiting for him I wonder how many of these parents are single mothers/fathers. I don't know why but I just can't help it lol.


----------



## KelsKels

Thinking of the technology of the future blows my mind. I don't think all of our devices and items will be seperate any more.. everything will work together and communicate with each other. In 20 years I feel like everything will be connected to the internet. Eventually we will be connected.. hopefuly conspiracy theorists aren't correct in believing in mind control.. because we would be very easy to manipulate I think. I hope the future doesn't turn into a science fiction novel.


----------



## Chasingclouds

I'm thinking about whether or not I should rent this viola that I've been mulling over for a couple of weeks now. I really want to learn how to play one again as a hobby, but I also want to play the guitar because of the fact that I can sing along when playing a guitar. This decision is so hard!


----------



## Vuldoc

yup that thread is broken. first one i've seen broken in a while too.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Tumblr eats up my phone's data exceptionally quickly. I passed my plan's 200MB in about 2 days. For comparison, before I started regularly using Tumblr, I would use like 180MB of my phone's data a month; with semi-regular 9GAG and Tapatalk use. That kind of worries me since I use it quite a bit when I'm at home, and at home I only have a 70GB data plan, after which the internet speed slows to a crawl. I find it slightly humourous (and slightly infuriating) that my family seems to believe that 70 GB is enough for multiple people who are more or less addicted to the internet.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

What a little brat.


----------



## Crisigv

I am so glad I am getting together with some old coworkers tomorrow, because they are the only people I can use as references to renew my passport.


----------



## tea111red

damn. 1 date and that guy is already thinking about marriage.


----------



## TenYears

The series of events that have led up to this night could not be more fuqd up.


My ex-wife has called me ten times. No, I'm sorry twelve times.


I told my sister that I needed to unplug for a bit. And then my phone blew up.


Ffs.


Wait. Yeah.


Edit:


Nevermind.


I know what's going on.


GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


Idgaf anymore.


Ffs


----------



## Just Lurking

It's so annoying when people b**** about real-world inaccuracies in movies.

Unless you're watching a documentary, just shut up about it, honestly. A movie is for entertainment, not historical reference.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

1 am is not a very convenient time to be cooking up a batch of spaghetti sauce.


----------



## TenYears

I know what your intentions are, but please, you know sweetie....


Idk.


It's probably better if you just distance yourself. It's probably better for both of us.


Idk what else to say. You deserve better than me. You deserve a better friend than I can be.


I'm sorry. I really, really am, I'm sorry.


----------



## chinaski

heh, it's 3am and i just ****ed up my girlfriend's birthday gift, and her birthday is today. this is what i get for procrastinating. well, better get up early and go buy something


----------



## TenYears

A woman I was sort of forced into interacting with (irl) a few days ago has just given me the creeps, man. She. Just. Made my skin crawl.


Not everyone is attracted to you, sweetie. You are not God's gift to men. You are not that beautiful. And you are not that talented. And you're personality does not come shining through it all to make up for any of other traits that you clearly lack.


I don't find anything about you attractive, at all. Go answer your CL adds. Go. Just. You know what? Just...go. Just go.


----------



## cmed

I lose it every time Trump talks about John Kerry falling off his bicycle :lol


----------



## mr hoang

Excited for october as ill ill have the house to myself for 3 weeks ☺


----------



## HenDoggy

mentoes said:


> My new favorite opening. Reminds me a lot of The Wire.


i want to watch this, looks promising.

how pathetic my life is


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

The Dead Milkmen.


----------



## coeur_brise

Goddamnn fucgjjjjkddddeee ffjv%&&$ &#[email protected]@#$%$$%! 

I hate leaving messages on the answering machine. I doubt there is anyone who is more awkward than I am about leaving stupifdbffdtdxjjhf gdddabnnbbkjhb messages. I'd be hard-pressed to find anyone who's worse at it. Sigh. 
I'm a dolt, but I try anyway. Just think, when it comes to awkward messages, you're not the worst at it.


----------



## quesara

I think I'm developing Trichotillomania. Lovely.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I get the results back soon.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

The greatest listener I've ever had was myself because no one else genuinely cares for me.


----------



## kivi

For a few days, I haven't been able to see imgur photos. I think the site is banned here? I don't understand what's wrong with those people... I am trying to access it from abnormal ways but it's still getting on my nerves :mum


----------



## RubixQ

It's interesting that thread should disappear because that's the second time you've referenced a five month old thread in the space of a week. You clearly have a chip on your shoulder but I wonder if your usage is putting that OP down and just straying into bullying territory. If there's one thing I can't stand that is bullies.


----------



## tea111red

TenYears said:


> A woman I was sort of forced into interacting with (irl) a few days ago has just given me the creeps, man. She. Just. Made my skin crawl.
> 
> Not everyone is attracted to you, sweetie. You are not God's gift to men. You are not that beautiful. And you are not that talented. And you're personality does not come shining through it all to make up for any of other traits that you clearly lack.
> 
> I don't find anything about you attractive, at all. Go answer your CL adds. Go. Just. You know what? Just...go. Just go.


Now I'm curious what exactly she did to be creepy, lol.


----------



## Crisigv

mr hoang said:


> Excited for october as ill ill have the house to myself for 3 weeks ☺


I envy you.


----------



## TenYears

tea111red said:


> Now I'm curious what exactly she did to be creepy, lol.


It was several things haha. Maybe I'm just too sensitive, idk. She was showing off in front of her friend. I'm not even attracted to her, at all, no offense to her or anything, she's just not my type. She kept flirting with me, showing off, and she wasn't really even that good at it. She is almost half my age. She just has a really lame sense of humor (just not my kind of humor I guess) and I kept giving her monosyllabic answers and going back to what I was doing and she just wouldn't stop.

She could not take a hint lol.


----------



## cosmicslop

It's sad feeling like you've made a connection with someone you only met for a few days but parted ways because that period of contact was merely a passing moment between the rush of your lives. It would never work out, but still. The heart beats the way it wants. 

:bash


----------



## SofaKing

Not sure if this is fun/enviable or a nightmare. I'll be at my first college football game tomorrow as an EMT. I'll be one of the foot teams that'll respond to most of the issues encountered in the stands, which will likely be drunks falling down and/or heat exposure issues. Joy.


----------



## coeur_brise

KyleInSTL said:


> Not sure if this is fun/enviable or a nightmare. I'll be at my first college football game tomorrow as an EMT. I'll be one of the foot teams that'll respond to most of the issues encountered in the stands, which will likely be drunks falling down and/or heat exposure issues. Joy.


If they're drunk, they might not remember. Joy. Lol, jk.


----------



## euphoria04

KyleInSTL said:


> Not sure if this is fun/enviable or a nightmare. I'll be at my first college football game tomorrow as an EMT. I'll be one of the foot teams that'll respond to most of the issues encountered in the stands, which will likely be drunks falling down and/or heat exposure issues. Joy.


Sounds like it could be an interesting experience. Being an EMT sounds cool


----------



## mr hoang

Crisigv said:


> I envy you.


There are things ill have to do like cook 3 meals a day, clean the dishes and work alone &#128547; so its not all fun and games haha. But I know what you mean, its a nice break from the family.


----------



## TenYears

KyleInSTL said:


> Not sure if this is fun/enviable or a nightmare. I'll be at my first college football game tomorrow as an EMT. I'll be one of the foot teams that'll respond to most of the issues encountered in the stands, which will likely be drunks falling down and/or heat exposure issues. Joy.


Much respect. It's probably a pretty thankless career sometimes, but I wish I did something that had such a huge impact on so many people, every day.

I thought this was an awesome video, and also at the same time really scares the hell out of me. I need to get CPR certified again.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

KyleInSTL said:


> Not sure if this is fun/enviable or a nightmare. I'll be at my first college football game tomorrow as an EMT. I'll be one of the foot teams that'll respond to most of the issues encountered in the stands, which will likely be drunks falling down and/or heat exposure issues. Joy.


I heard the ambulance drivers turn up the heat real high when they're driving drunk drivers to the hospital, so that it artificially makes their blood alcohol content seem higher than it actually is when they get tested.


----------



## SofaKing

coeur_brise said:


> If they're drunk, they might not remember. Joy. Lol, jk.


As long as no puking is involved, I'm all good.



euphoria04 said:


> Sounds like it could be an interesting experience. Being an EMT sounds cool


I'm hoping so...this is a new profession for me and so far I like it very very much.



TenYears said:


> Much respect. It's probably a pretty thankless career sometimes, but I wish I did something that had such a huge impact on so many people, every day.
> 
> I thought this was an awesome video, and also at the same time really scares the hell out of me. I need to get CPR certified again.


Thanks...this means a lot to me since I voluntarily (yes, I did) left a very lucrative IT position to pursue this for something more soul fulfilling. Otherwise, I might make as much flipping burgers without all the risk.

Most CPR has been boiled down to "Push Hard. Push Fast". I don't think they're even teaching any ventilations for citizen assisted CPR. It's a great skill to have...may never be used, but in one code response I was involved with, the husband who started CPR immediately makes the most difference in his spouse's ultimate resuscitation.



Wings of Amnesty said:


> I heard the ambulance drivers turn up the heat real high when they're driving drunk drivers to the hospital, so that it artificially makes their blood alcohol content seem higher than it actually is when they get tested.


Try not to refer to EMS professionals as "Ambulance Drivers" unless you want to evoke a negative reaction. Yes, we drive ambulances, but we also can give you lifesaving drugs and stick a tube down your trachea when you've stopped breathing.

And in all my time with EMS folks and drunks, not a single time has heating the compartment ever been mentioned.

I've treated patients that I haven't respected, but they're patients nonetheless and our role is patient advocacy and I don't care what they've done...my only objective is rendering care.

That being said, maintaining body temperature is critical for patients who may be experiencing shock. In the case of an alcohol overdose, that could come in several forms like hypovolemia from excessive puking, or other diabetic issues because of effects of alcohol on blood sugar. And to my knowledge, increased body temperatures has no affect on blood chemistry, but that's beyond our scope of knowledge.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate vodka...however, it's free


----------



## chinaski

i wonder if i'm going to hear from you tonight. i guess i'll just sit here and wait


----------



## Barakiel

I think I'll get lost in a Ghibli movie tonight to help get my mind off things.


----------



## tea111red

don't know what to do. blah.


----------



## RubixQ

The back of my hand accidentally brushed against the bum of one of my female classmates. I feel so guilty. I hope she doesn't think I'm some creep.


----------



## TenYears

I'm having a very hard time trying to figure out what's going on lately with some of the threads on this site, and some of the hate that's getting spewed from lots of different directions.

I understand that the mods have a thankless job. I appreciate the fact that they volunteer their time, and I get it....I think you have to have an endless amount of patience, you have to stay calm, it helps to be really thick-skinned, and they have to stay objective at all times even when they're being personally attacked. I'm friends irl with a really amazing young woman that used to moderate on this site. I have no reason to judge, or to hate, or to place blame just for the sake of doing it.

That being said it's really disconcerting how much seems to be just falling by the wayside, completely unnoticed lately. I understand that this site is too big for them to be everywhere at once. But some of this stuff lately is the worst I've ever seen in the five years or so that I've been here. I think one of the biggest problems is obviously they're being stretched too thin, there just aren't enough of them to effectively moderate a site with this much traffic.

But what bothers me the most I think are the inconsistencies. There are posters here that have their threads deleted, and are even banned, and yeah, some of it is definitely warranted, for sure. But lately I see a lot of people getting away with murder while others are warned for pretty minor offenses. I don't get it, at all. It almost seems as though warnings are given out at random, every once in a while, just to give the appearance that this site is still being effectively moderated, when in my opinion it's really a pretty, weak, lame effort at just trying to do "something" because it's better than just letting the trolls take over.

Not sure what the answer is really. I think having paid moderators is a really, really bad idea, for obvious reasons. This little trend lately is just very unsettling.


----------



## euphoria04

Just saw this on the bathroom stall wall

"Here I sit all broken-hearted, came to **** but only farted"


Golden.


----------



## tea111red

I've never been in an elevator that has played music.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh my god, the word forum is starred out in user status so you can't say anything about this forum there.


----------



## tea111red

Cute look:









I don't think this is the best pic to showcase it, though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Man. I kind of wish I could speak to my crush but ughhh. It's unlikely to ever happen. What are the odds that there is ever going to a time where the conditions and my mood are ideal enough to muster up the courage to start a conversation? The conversation would probably just be small talk anyway. I wish I at least had friends who were capable of understanding me. Nobody ever talks to me and I never talk to anybody. Everybody's already got their little cliques and I'm, as usual, that one loser who is desperate for friends but isn't capable of obtaining them. The people who don't have friends, as far as I can tell, are perfectly fine with being a loner. Of course, I might be wrong. In fact, I probably am. What does it matter though.

_You know what..._

If there happens to be anybody here from my school who knows me from pictures I've posted here, (which is extremely unlikely but eh) please talk to me sometime at school. If you tell me you're from this website, I will be [very] surprised, but I will at least try and talk to you. I'm lonely and more/less incapable of making/maintaining social relationships. If I look angry/mean, I'm not angry. I'm probably just anxious. After all, I have social anxiety.


----------



## RubixQ

I don't know if I've made it up or not but I watched something recently that recreated the famous 'Kiss' after VJ Day but instead of the sailor it was another woman. I can't remember for the life of me what show it was from.


----------



## euphoria04

If there's one thing I've learned in my relatively short time here, it's that perhaps one of the most revealing aspects of a person's character is how they treat you in your moment of weakness. I guess that's why I make an extra effort to be delicate and supportive and helpful in other people's moments of weakness, because I know how it feels to have no one. And it's a given that in a friendship someone is always going to be struggling more than the other person. So many times I've found that when I was the one struggling, the other person suddenly made themselves scarce, or no longer had a need for me. It really strikes me as just self-serving, opportunistic, and parasitic on their part.


----------



## lilbean

euphoria04 said:


> If there's one thing I've learned in my relatively short time here, it's that perhaps one of the most revealing aspects of a person's character is how they treat you in your moment of weakness. I guess that's why I make an extra effort to be delicate and supportive and helpful in other people's moments of weakness, because I know how it feels to have no one. And it's a given that in a friendship someone is always going to be struggling more than the other person. So many times I've found that when I was the one struggling, the other person suddenly made themselves scarce, or no longer had a need for me. It really strikes me as just self-serving, opportunistic, and parasitic on their part.


I really love this post.


----------



## tea111red

euphoria04 said:


> If there's one thing I've learned in my relatively short time here, it's that perhaps one of the most revealing aspects of a person's character is how they treat you in your moment of weakness. I guess that's why I make an extra effort to be delicate and supportive and helpful in other people's moments of weakness, because I know how it feels to have no one. And it's a given that in a friendship someone is always going to be struggling more than the other person. So many times I've found that when I was the one struggling, the other person suddenly made themselves scarce, or no longer had a need for me. It really strikes me as just self-serving, opportunistic, and parasitic on their part.


i'm glad you have chosen to be there for people in their times of need and not desert them.  more people should be like you.


----------



## bad baby

euphoria04 said:


> If there's one thing I've learned in my relatively short time here, it's that perhaps one of the most revealing aspects of a person's character is how they treat you in your moment of weakness. I guess that's why I make an extra effort to be delicate and supportive and helpful in other people's moments of weakness, because I know how it feels to have no one. And it's a given that in a friendship someone is always going to be struggling more than the other person. So many times I've found that when I was the one struggling, the other person suddenly made themselves scarce, or no longer had a need for me. It really strikes me as just self-serving, opportunistic, and parasitic on their part.


i think what often happens in situations like this, is that people feel a mistaken pressure to come up with solutions to your problems, and when they don't deem themselves up to task they will opt to distance themselves. no-one wants to be the unhelpful friend in a time of crisis. personally in the past whenever i've confided to people, the overwhelming response i got (if any) came in the form of advice - which is wonderful, don't get me wrong - but a lot of times all we want is merely a little support that comes in the form of being listened to.

the ones who are always there for everyone usually end up spreading themselves too thin at some point. and while i respect and admire that kind of selflessness, it really does throw perspective on the fact that everyone has their own demons to tame.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Can't do it. Can't do it. It's too much too soon, and I'm not ready. Posting here because I'm too embarrassed to post this failure in my thread right now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Can't do it. Can't do it. It's too much too soon, and I'm not ready. Posting here because I'm too embarrassed to post this failure in my thread right now.


Don't be too hard on yourself. :squeeze


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SamanthaStrange said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself. :squeeze


I just don't even know where to go from here now. If this was too hard for me.....I don't know how to progress at this point, I'm just going to stay in this room, while my mind continues to degrade from the isolation and depression.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

There's a stranger in my backyard. I'm too much of an anxious person to ask him to leave so I'll just wait till he leaves on his own or murders me.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

euphoria04 said:


> Just saw this on the bathroom stall wall
> 
> "Here I sit all broken-hearted, came to **** but only farted"
> 
> Golden.


interesting.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=****house+Poet *sh*thouse*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't understand eye contact


----------



## Vuldoc

I was at the store today looking at something when a worker passed behind me when suddenly as if he forgot and just remembered bursts out and says "Do you need anything!?" I said "no thanks" "great! well if you do let me knooowww......" then he walks off looking at his hand and singing to himself. The best way to describe his behavior was like that of Jack Sparrow or Hunter S. Thompson (both played by Johnny Depp in movies so) I even smelled alcohol on his breath. He was a peculiar character to say the least.


----------



## mr hoang

Slippin Jimmy said:


> There's a stranger in my backyard. I'm too much of an anxious person to ask him to leave so I'll just wait till he leaves on his own or murders me.


Can you do a follow up? What was he doing back there?


----------



## mr hoang

Working today 😣 while so many people get the day off


----------



## muscle

I just went to the shop for a pizza, came out with booze and tuna dam lets re think this...


----------



## Smallfry

Caught in a crossfire again. I hate Mondays.


----------



## mr hoang

Jeff271 said:


> Trying to figure out breakfast but it seems like I'm craving cuddling on the sofa, oh well. Maybe something with English muffins.


Blueberry waffles with side of eggs and bacon &#128539;


----------



## Mithun

Thinking what to do next! ...cooked Oats Upma for breakfast, came out so tasty!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

mr hoang said:


> Can you do a follow up? What was he doing back there?


He was picking fruits up from the ground. I wasn't murdered


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

karenw said:


> What fruit was it lol


I'm not quite sure. They look like peaches but smaller. Our neighbors have a tree that they cut every year around this time for maintenance and when they do that a ton of fruits fall into our backyard. The thing is this guy wasn't one of our neighbors, guess he couldn't resist lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This doesn't need to be that complicated


----------



## cmed

Home sweet home. Reunited with my stuff.


----------



## Vuldoc

Go and work on my homework or finish watching Until Dawn let's plays. Facing the hard hitting questions in life...


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Sketching like a maniac with no mistakes!


----------



## Kevin001

I should of never accepted that bbq, fml.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I wanted to watch a movie tonight, but I forgot too, and now it feels to late to start watching it because I shouldn't stay up that long.


----------



## Crisigv

I started painting my fingernails too late.


----------



## Crisigv

essemsee said:


> I got engaged yesterday!! I can't stop thinking about it :love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Congrats!!! Beautiful ring too.


----------



## meepie

essemsee said:


> I got engaged yesterday!! I can't stop thinking about it :love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


When I first scrolled down, I was like damn that's a nice hand. You could be a hand model, just sayin'.

Anyway, congrats, and that's a really cute ring!


----------



## Vuldoc

Continue?
*No*/Yes​


----------



## Kevin001

I need to lose this weight asap.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"Asserting an optimistic, or at least malleable view of human nature is essential for the radical. Not only does it alleviate the instinctual nervousness towards change that many people feel, but it undermines the naturalization of capitalism — the notion that our current system is simply a pragmatic reflection of human nature and the way the world is.


We often forget that the vast majority of people know in their gut that the world is unfair; that a few have too much and most have too little. Their barrier to action is rarely lack of knowledge but instead lack of hope. The feeling that capitalism, inequality and injustice are inevitable. The idea that to struggle for a better world is naive, and that if the system were to collapse, a far worse tyranny would rear its head — that of the individual unleashed.


So here we must go further. Not only should we argue that human beings have the capacity for good and evil and that the natural world isn’t always cruel and vicious, but we must emphasize that the darker sides of our nature are often unleashed not when social order breaks down, but in precisely the opposite situation: when order and hierarchy are most rigorously maintained."


----------



## AussiePea

essemsee said:


> I got engaged yesterday!! I can't stop thinking about it :love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Congratulations Sidney


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

AussiePea said:


> Congratulations Sidney


No ****, that's Sidney..

Congratulations there. (I probably knew you from tinychat back in 2010/11)


----------



## coeur_brise

essemsee said:


> I got engaged yesterday!! I can't stop thinking about it :love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Ohmigosh. Congratulations to you and your soon-to-be spouse! And you have nice hand btw.


----------



## coeur_brise

So many things to do, so little time. I got something to do? Wow.


----------



## kivi

Maybe I should join a math forum. :con


----------



## alienjunkie

not to be rude but im finding it hard for me to get along with people who aren’t gay or mentally ill


----------



## Vuldoc

no cheat codes for life


----------



## Montee

I wish I could go sleep now and never wake up.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish I could go walking, but I've no one to go with. It's the perfect weather outside too. Sunny and not too hot.


----------



## TenYears

MsDaisy said:


> My headache wont go away.. a week..whats wrong I don't usually get headaches.
> It could be a tumor.


----------



## Methodical

hesitation marks said:


> "Asserting an optimistic, or at least malleable view of human nature is essential for the radical. Not only does it alleviate the instinctual nervousness towards change that many people feel, but it undermines the naturalization of capitalism - the notion that our current system is simply a pragmatic reflection of human nature and the way the world is.
> 
> We often forget that the vast majority of people know in their gut that the world is unfair; that a few have too much and most have too little. Their barrier to action is rarely lack of knowledge but instead lack of hope. The feeling that capitalism, inequality and injustice are inevitable. The idea that to struggle for a better world is naive, and that if the system were to collapse, a far worse tyranny would rear its head - that of the individual unleashed.
> 
> So here we must go further. Not only should we argue that human beings have the capacity for good and evil and that the natural world isn't always cruel and vicious, but we must emphasize that the darker sides of our nature are often unleashed not when social order breaks down, but in precisely the opposite situation: when order and hierarchy are most rigorously maintained."


Very nice. Who wrote this?


----------



## tea111red

aaaaarghhhhhhhhh. usually i just think this, but i have really been saying this a lot out loud lately.


----------



## TenYears

coeur_brise said:


> I wish I could go walking, but I've no one to go with. It's the perfect weather outside too. Sunny and not too hot.


I would love to go for a walk with you  You, me. Barefoot in the park. (I'm j/k, thought you could use a laugh at my expense). I don't even know where the hell Mordorp is though. I mean, I know where Mordor is but not Mordor*p.* Sounds like some secret underworld where you take men from SAS and they're never seen again. AHA! That's where everyone disappears to. Ffs woman!

It's still like, so hot here. High today was 95 degrees. I can't wait for winter.


----------



## BackToThePast

Why do I still dress like a samurai in the future?


----------



## radiation

life and work


----------



## coeur_brise

TenYears said:


> I would love to go for a walk with you  You, me. Barefoot in the park. (I'm j/k, thought you could use a laugh at my expense).


I would take the bait but first you need to go over these unrealistic list of requirements in order to take a walk with me. Ahem:

*-Must have job, preferably 6 figures, if not middle to upper middle class is ok. Maybe lower class. Aw heck, just don't live in a crack house.
-Must be male
-Must be alpha male, not beta, not even zeta.
-Must have these qualities: kind, caring, not arrogant, confident, extroverted (one of us has to talk), hmm I can't think of anything else
-Must make me laugh. No, this is not to be taken lightly either. I MUST LAUGH.
-finally, must like watching cute cat videos on the internet. 
-Roses are red, interpret that as you will*


> It's still like, so hot here. High today was 95 degrees. I can't wait for winter.


Ugh, it'll be an icebox up here once winter hits. Might as well be in the misty mountains or something. I should move down south for winter, just like birds. And bring my banana gun with since Texas is a little weird about that. :b


----------



## TenYears

coeur_brise said:


> I would take the bait but first you need to go over these unrealistic list of requirements in order to take a walk with me. Ahem:
> 
> *-Must have job, preferably 6 figures, if not middle to upper middle class is ok. Aw heck, just don't live in a crack house.*
> *-Must be male*
> *-Must be alpha male, not beta, not even zeta.*
> *-Must have these qualities: kind, caring, not arrogant, confident, extroverted (one of us has to talk), hmm I can't think of anything else*
> *-Must make me laugh. No, this is not to be taken lightly either. I MUST LAUGH.*
> *-finally, must like watching cute cat videos on the internet. *
> *-Roses are red, interpret that as you will*
> -*The blue sky is falling down. If you know what that means, you're good.*


*sigh*
I was doing so well until you mentioned "cat videos".
Sorry babe that's a deal-breaker.
Dog videos? MLB videos? NFL videos? I've got a Dallas Cowboys Cheerleader video that came with a subscription to Sports Illustrated years ago, somewhere in my stuff. You'd probably really love that 

OK I'm gonna work on cat videos. Give me some time. I just don't know if I can do this.






Please don't judge.
I'm trying. Baby steps.


----------



## coeur_brise

TenYears said:


> *sigh*
> OK I'm gonna work on cat videos. Give me some time. I just don't know if I can do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't judge.
> I'm trying. Baby steps.


Ugh! *gasp.. you like watching cats falling into water?! that's borderline animal cruelty. I'm just, I'm, I'm beside myself, I don't know what to say. I didn't know you were like this. I need a moment.

I'm kidding of course... I might have to make an exception. :lol it was a strange mix of funny and "awww"


----------



## TenYears

coeur_brise said:


> I might have to make an exception. :lol it was a strange mix of funny and "awww"


* Googles "cute cat videos"
* 7,330,000 results returned, hard drive crashes
* ffs

Oh. Kay. I'm seeking redemption. I actually like cats, I'm just a doggie person *shrug* but here ya go....I'm offering this up as a peace offering:






I will never see the internetz in the same way again.


----------



## harrison

I hate this isolation and loneliness. Sometimes it's almost unbearable.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I find it rather infuriating that my teachers seem to be unable to comprehend social phobia. They respond with ridiculous crap along the lines of "I'm shy too, so you're fine lol". I wish they could understand just what I go through.
Lately I've been getting increasing tired of being my perpetual status at school of being 'that socially retarded loser who no-one talks to'. The big problem? I'm too anxious and pathetic to attempt speaking to people... as always, lol. I desperately wish somebody would speak to me on their own accord.
I think I need to get my sertraline dosage increased. 50 mg doesn't seem to be (yet?) having much of a desirable effect, or really any effect at all, and it's been nearly 4 weeks. I hardly even got any side effects and I started straight on 50 mg. I feel like the anxiety reductions early on (and slightly now) might be attributable to placebo. I see the psychiatrist next week, so I'll ask about getting my dose increased to 100 mg. I want my emotions to be blunted; temporarily, anyway. That is the only way I can see myself challenging myself. I realized this today, when I was offered to play UNO with a very small group, and I was too pathetic and anxious to accept, lol. It'd likely be my attempts to feel 'something', but I can't be sure, since I have not (yet) experienced emotional blunting. As always, I can only hope. 

"I hope I can function like a normal human one day."


----------



## Kevin001

I probably shouldn't have eaten that but whatever.


----------



## Charmeleon

With all the uncensored cursing I've been doing lately, I'm surprised I haven't been banned :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I know, he wants to see me...I know, band practice is important...but right now I just need to be alone for a bit...you may not understand social overload but I'm feeling it hard right now. Today was day 7 of 9 in a row at work, 7, 8, & 9 hour shifts too. Cut me some slack


----------



## meandernorth

RadnessaurousRex said:


> With all the uncensored cursing I've been doing lately, I'm surprised I haven't been banned :/


Shhh.  The last two times that I said I hadn't gotten a speeding ticket in years, I got one within a week.


----------



## TenYears

I guess I'm over-reacting. Everyone is telling me to just to chill the *** out

OK.

Even people I didn't know that they knew that I was on here are like you need to bring it back up a notch, bro.



K. Just. Don't date my daughter.


----------



## Charmeleon

shorefog said:


> Shhh.  The last two times that I said I hadn't gotten a speeding ticket in years, I got one within a week.


Well I was kinda hoping for some time out lol. Seems the mods have grown a liking of me for my pleas have fallen upon deaf ears.

I'm like...










Curse you all to hell!

I'm kidding all love you all <3

Not!


----------



## Just Lurking

The "selfie stick" must be one of the most asinine, ridiculous-looking things in the entire history of mankind.


----------



## cmed

I'm so bored that I might actually do some work.


----------



## TenYears

East Texas Big Bubba Gots a Shot-Gun On My Pickup Justin case cousin-fuqin-mother fuqer.


I'm watching you.


Just wait mother fqr.


Just wait.


----------



## reaffected

Last night and uh...how much fun it actually turned out being.


----------



## TenYears

I'm prepared to do what I have to this morning


I'm ready for what comes. I'm ready. I think that the people that I have to deal with today, they may not be so ready.


I've had no choice but to entrust you with the safety and the well being of my children.


If I find out otherwise, if I find out that you had one thought against them, then guess what motherfkr.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

if only i was a hot girl rather than an average guy then maybe my crush would masturbate to me, lol.


----------



## SilentLyric

time to sleep!


----------



## Kevin001

I hope today goes well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## quesara




----------



## euphoria04

Having SA is a lot like facing a life sentence in prison. But rather than being a prisoner to your cell, you're a prisoner to your mind.


----------



## Xisha

Want burger but have no meat for patties and don't want to take a trip to the grocery store to get some. This is the anxious life. The no burger life.


----------



## SilentLyric

time to wake. a little bit sad because the personality in my dream was so much cooler and who I want to be. the real me only happens when I'm not conscious.


----------



## Ally

I have so much I want to do... it's too bad I'm a procrastinator :cry


----------



## Just Lurking

I feel dead.

But I have a pulse.

One of these can't be right. I think it's the pulse.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I embarrassed myself today. 

At first, I didn't care. I was thinking cool, I'm making progress, usually that would be bothering me a lot.

Then I'm like, uh oh, they all were judging me.

Then I'm driving like, **** **** **** ****

Now I keep thinking about it and feeling waves of anxiety.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm a bit nervous about heading to the mall after school. I intend to try and find something cool for my mom's birthday, pick-up my prescription, explore random stores, and possibly eat/drink if I feel up to it. It'll be the first time I've gone to the mall in months. At least since I'll be by my lonesome self, I can freely enter whatever stores I feel like visiting, so it should be nice. I kind of wish my crush could come with me though. Shame it ain't gon' happen.


----------



## bad baby

ShatteredGlass said:


> I'm a bit nervous about heading to the mall after school. I intend to try and find something cool for my mom's birthday, pick-up my prescription, explore random stores, and possibly eat/drink if I feel up to it. It'll be the first time I've gone to the mall in months. At least since I'll be by my lonesome self, I can freely enter whatever stores I feel like visiting, so it should be nice. *I kind of wish my crush could come with me though. Shame it ain't gon' happen.*


bribe him with doughnuts


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It could be so much worse but this week hasn't gone smoothly at all. I need a breather, then I can start fresh next week again


----------



## mr hoang

Why must he be my brother?
I feel so unfortunate.


----------



## Marakunda

.


----------



## Marakunda

^ Feels like a knot in the heart man.
Sorta like a panic attack but not as bad.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to start going to bed earlier.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Methodical said:


> Very nice. Who wrote this?


https://www.facebook.com/filmsforaction?fref=ts


----------



## reaffected

looking through the bars she gazed
thinking to herself today is the day
with arms abreast, a shiver of mist
a sharp inhale, feather of snow
she realized at once she was all alone

erratically beating, heart caught in her chest
she swelled; almost a murmur, almost a move;
but the snow within she trembled.
a frantic bird bashing against the cage;
her ribs could take no more, she exhaled.

I need to sleep but my mind is racing which isn't at all at odds with my heart. Posting so it gets lost here and on edge of writing more if only to calm my thoughts a little bit more.


----------



## quesara

Time to join a gym again and make going a priority. I can feel myself slipping into a darker place and I know exercising on a regular schedule will help immensely.


----------



## mr hoang

Yeah youre just not gonna deal with it eh. Take some responsibility ffs. Your not a little kid anymore. Stop acting like it. All you do us take take take. 😠


----------



## SofaKing

Guys...expecting to be able to know a woman's mind is as insane as a woman that expects you to.

#nogames


----------



## euphoria04

It's high time this head case tried therapy again. Appointment is on Thursday


----------



## quesara

Whyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Kevin001

New gender options......cool.


----------



## Marakunda

Can't stop thinking about her. It hurts.


----------



## probably offline

Marakunda said:


> Can't stop thinking about her. It hurts.


:hug


----------



## alienjunkie

im in love and life is wonderful rn im so happy make this last


----------



## reaffected

euphoria04 said:


> It's high time this head case tried therapy again. Appointment is on Thursday


Ooo, congrats


----------



## Surly Wurly

alienjunkie said:


> im in love and life is wonderful rn im so happy make this last


d'awwwww i hope u aint even trollin


----------



## bad baby




----------



## euphoria04

reaffected said:


> Ooo, congrats


Thanks 

Fingers crossed it works out better this time


----------



## tea111red

I wish I could retrieve that msg. I just want to put this crap out of my mind and not have to have these stupid tormenting thoughts.


----------



## 2Milk

Why am i so lazy? I have nothing else to do but for some reason im in a hurry to finish all this homework.


----------



## tea111red

****


----------



## Just Lurking

I have had an evening nap 14 out of the past 17 days.
For it, my sleeping pattern has been completely and utterly f***ed.

None today. Can we get things back in some semblance of order now, please...


----------



## tea111red

my mind is wandering like crazy and i can't get it to stop.


----------



## coeur_brise

I think I've gone a bit too far over the edge. Pretty sure.


----------



## TenYears

Yeah.


How about.


You watch your girlfriend take her last dying breaths.


How about you watch your girl die, right in front of your own eyes.


How about you you try to save your girl, and then fail.


How about you do that ****, and then, then come at me.


Preach to me after that motherfqr.


Tell me something I don't know. Tell me about life. And death.


Tell me how it is.


----------



## TenYears

That's what I thought.


Mufrqr.


Don't even tell me how hard life is, or how tough you have it, or what you've been through.


You have no idea wtf I've been through. No idea.


Pump your brakes.


Back the f*** up.


----------



## TenYears

Yeah.


Somebody missed their afternoon nappy.


I'm sry.


Ffs.


Cant deal with thisssssssss s*****************t anymore.......


----------



## tea111red

sorry, tenyears. you've dealt w/ a lot. can't imagine the toll everything you've experienced has taken on you...


----------



## TenYears

tea111red said:


> sorry, tenyears. you've dealt w/ a lot. can't imagine the toll everything you've experienced has taken on you...


 Thank u, I'm sorry. I need to. Go. Somewhere else for a while. And come back. OK. Idk. lol


----------



## RubixQ

You were doing so well. There is a backlog which I have no control over and I don't have my own place so that is a moot point. If I did things would be different but I don't and there are those who do that take priority.

Your false concern is noted but now I just want to get as far away from you as possible.


----------



## TenYears

Ha.


Yeah. I'm probably about to be banned.


----------



## TenYears

Idgaf.


Come at me.


----------



## TenYears

Yeah. I'm gonna be banned.




Congratu-FING-lations.


I will deal with my life, the way that I've always dealt with my life.


----------



## TenYears

This is just a goddamn shame.


I watched my gf die.


And.


Now.


I'm watching myself die.


----------



## probably offline

Ughhh. I can't focus on studying today. I need to get my **** together if I'm ever gonna get through this.

;_;


----------



## mr hoang

I am suppose to be going to a wedding tonight. They even have a seat setup for me. I havent really been in a good mood alll week. Its a family wedding and id feel a bit guilty for skipping out. Im really not in the mood to socialize. Id being going alone while everyone else has a date. Im just so stressed and lost in life right now and i dont wanna go and have to put on a happy face.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

probably offline said:


> Ughhh. I can't focus on studying today. I need to get my **** together if I'm ever gonna get through this.
> 
> ;_;


Just make sure you're using an active method of studying, it will help keep you interested and focused.


----------



## layitontheline

Gotta love going out to eat with someone and it's time to split the dessert, only they don't want any, and you're more than happy to eat all of it, but you don't want the waiter to think you're a pig so you use both spoons provided. It was teamwork, I swear.


----------



## LostinReverie

Just how long would you have gone on circling, dog, if I hadn't yelled at you to LAY DOWN?!


----------



## tea111red

oh, for crying out loud. ugh.

too much stress.


----------



## millenniumman75

I saw rain - no outdoor work. Time to lie down.


----------



## TenYears

I really don't know how much more I can fing deal with.


I really don't.


I'm worried about my oldest daughter, that just came out to me. I'm worried that she's told me, that I have reason to be worried about them.


I'm worried about my ex-wife. The ***** is cray-cray Even my oldest says so Ffs


I'm worried about my parents, Really worried.


I'm worried about myself. Because I really don't know how much longer I can do this.


I haven't taken my meds in a while (Surprise!) and I'm not doing well. I miss her. So much.


I don't know wtf to do anymore.


My old man is probably driving over here right now. Knocking on my door any minute. To whoop my ***. I can handle myself. I can take care of myself. But when my dad gets pissed off, it's on. He just....gets....crazy.


----------



## LostinReverie

TenYears said:


> I really don't know how much more I can fing deal with.
> 
> I really don't.
> 
> I'm worried about my oldest daughter, that just came out to me. I'm worried that she's told me, that I have reason to be worried about them.
> 
> I'm worried about my ex-wife. The ***** is cray-cray Even my oldest says so Ffs
> 
> I'm worried about my parents, Really worried.
> 
> I'm worried about myself. Because I really don't know how much longer I can do this.
> 
> I haven't taken my meds in a while (Surprise!) and I'm not doing well. I miss her. So much.
> 
> I don't know wtf to do anymore.
> 
> My old man is probably driving over here right now. Knocking on my door any minute. To whoop my ***. I can handle myself. I can take care of myself. But when my dad gets pissed off, it's on. He just....gets....crazy.


You need to talk to someone. Grief counselor, pastor, therapist, what have you. It's ridiculous to think you can deal with all this by yourself.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Ahaha a thread that was open for 7 years was finally closed. Such a ridiculous rule.

RIP that thread.


----------



## shyvr6

sio said:


> Ahaha a thread that was open for 7 years was finally closed. Such a ridiculous rule.
> 
> RIP that thread.


We've closed other threads like that in the past, but I guess that one went under the radar.


----------



## TenYears

LostInReverie said:


> You need to talk to someone. Grief counselor, pastor, therapist, what have you. It's ridiculous to think you can deal with all this by yourself.


I know.

No one there I can talk to. I need to make an apt with my therapist.

Ffs.

I just said "I need to make an appointment with my therapist".

Ffs


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

shyvr6 said:


> We've closed other threads like that in the past, but I guess that one went under the radar.


Lol I see. I always questioned why that thread was allowed but others like it weren't.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I'm not going to do this, but I am curious, if I posted a shirtless transman, who had not undergone any gender reassignment surgery but does live his day to day life as 100% man, would the moderators remove it for being a picture of women's breasts and thus obscene? I'm not really looking for an answer, just what I happened to be thinking about right now.


----------



## LostinReverie

Do it


----------



## Kcnca

I'm in the same boat.



probably offline said:


> Ughhh. I can't focus on studying today. I need to get my **** together if I'm ever gonna get through this.
> 
> ;_;


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I don't feel things and that's not normal.

I don't know why that's been on my mind so much lately, I've gotten this far without being capable of empathy or other emotions. I can know when things are wrong, and know when and why people are hurt, so I can manage in life, but I can't feel anything. It's hard to grasp that other people do feel; when every expression that I make is fake it's hard not to assume that they're all faking it too.


----------



## Just Lurking

2004 was *11 years* ago. What the f***, man.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Just Lurking said:


> 2004 was *11 years* ago. What the f***, man.


What happened in 2004?


----------



## Just Lurking

Wings of Amnesty said:


> What happened in 2004?


Hmm...

Well, for one, Wikipedia reminds me that George W. Bush was re-elected.
Oops.


----------



## Just Lurking

^^ Thanks exclusively to this forum, I simply cannot read that caption without omitting the first "L".


----------



## Kevin001

I can't live like this much longer.


----------



## TenYears

1986 was a very, very fqd up year. All around, hmmmm......yep....the worst year of my life. Ffs.


Also.


I'm just here so I don't get fined.


----------



## blue2

_Here lies blue2 _
_hanged by mistake _
_1882 _
_he was right _
_we was wrong _
_but we strung him up _
_and now he's gone _


----------



## LostinReverie

I wonder if anyone else was scared of their brother's My Buddy doll after watching Child's Play.


----------



## probably offline

My brain is seriously overloaded. I've basically moved it from a vacuum to... the large hadron collider. If my brain was a hooker, it would have so many dicks in its face right now. Way too many. Coming from all directions. A constant stream of attacks.


----------



## mr hoang

These last few weeks of work are going to be a grind..... hope it goes smoothly....dont need anymore stress. My mind cant handle it. 😩


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Waiting for a reply is very stressful. I try to remind myself that some people just take a long time to answer things, but it still gets to me.


----------



## RubixQ

I added a second person to Facebook last week and since been avoiding using it like the plague. This isn't what I wanted to happen. I can't break the ice and chat because I don't know what to say nor get in the Facebook mindset of putting my life on display. Makes me a pretty rubbish friend and person.


----------



## quesara

Sorry, but I'm not going to fawn over you when you have a hangover. You made the decision to drink yourself stupid and the consequences are yours alone.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

quesara said:


> Sorry, but I'm not going to fawn over you when you have a hangover. You made the decision to drink yourself stupid and the consequences are yours alone.


I wish my sister would act more like that when her bf has a hangover. It's pathetic how she takes care of him.


----------



## quesara

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I wish my sister would act more like that when her bf has a hangover. It's pathetic how she takes care of him.


Yeah :/ It goes against my nature to give zero ****s, but I've known alcohol to destroy far too many lives to pretend like I am ok with a loved one abusing it. I have to work at not caring though, and even then I'm like "... ...Do you want some aspirin?" So maybe it's hard for your sister as well.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I feel like I was a different person a month ago. :blank I hate myself more than ever now.

Also, I wish I had kept the price tags from that dress so I could return it. Dumb.


----------



## Surly Wurly

SamanthaStrange said:


> I feel like I was a different person a month ago. :blank I hate myself more than ever now.
> 
> *Also, I wish I had kept the price tags from that dress so I could return it. Dumb*.


sometimes you still can, their might be store branding on the fabric care label? if its really bumming you out i'd say its still worth a try, some places just go along with anything the customers suggest


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not enough $ to feed myself till payday, seems fasting is the order of the week


----------



## DarrellLicht

My Native American name would rightly be 'Running Bear'.


----------



## AussiePea

Personally I want games with less content. I love RPG's but find that they now require 100+ hours to complete compared to the past where it would be maybe 20-30 hours. I just don't have the time or motivation to spend that much on a single game, it becomes stale after awhile. I've put 60 hours into Witcher 3 now and I feel like the story isn't gripping enough to keep me doing the same things for another 40. If the game had been shorter it would have been just as good to me. I know I'm in the minority with RPG fans on this though.


----------



## bad baby

probably offline said:


> My brain is seriously overloaded. I've basically moved it from a vacuum to... the large hadron collider. If my brain was a hooker, it would have so many dicks in its face right now. Way too many. Coming from all directions. A constant stream of attacks.


----------



## Kevin001

My nose hairs are getting out of control, I really need to get the tweezers out. I can't believe I let them get this wild.


----------



## Uffdaa

I am thinking that I am tired and I should stop eating these chips that are really crunchy and fun to eat. very tired why why why


----------



## tea111red

i want a cute, little puppy.


----------



## LostinReverie

Canadian Brotha said:


> Not enough $ to feed myself till payday, seems fasting is the order of the week


Sad. Poor guy :hug


----------



## kivi

I've just sent a message to my friend, I am afraid of looking at it's answer. It is only "Hi, how are you? What have you been doing?" and it makes me feel bad.


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> i want a cute, little puppy.


Yeah...I'm feeling pet deficient, too.


----------



## RubixQ

Just once I'd like to be someone else.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Wings of Amnesty

My mom sounds mad. Tonight's dinner is going to suck.


----------



## TenYears

I cannot believe my daughter is fifteen years old today.


Ffs they grow up so fast.


----------



## herk

i'm too available, too self deprecating


----------



## darkangelrebekah7

How Determined I Am That Things Can And WILL Get Better, Or I'll F****** Kill Myself >


----------



## mattmc

I don't know if there is a life I can arrive at without self-hate and loneliness. Every day is a new place with the same companions.


----------



## crimeclub

Sunday I bought a ticket for Straight Outta Compton at 12:30pm and snuck in with a bottle of vodka, half-way thru when I started getting bored (good first half but seemed to trail off a bit) at 2pm I snuck in to see The Visit right when it started. Then after that movie finished I snuck in to see Mission Impossible right when it started. Then after that movie I snuck in to see Ant-Man right when it started. 

Went home at 9:30pm after enjoying a buzzed day of seeing 3 and a half films at the theater for the matinee price of about $8. It was illegal on a number of levels, but damn I enjoyed that 9 hours of drinking and movies. Great Sunday, unplanned but played like clock-work.

Side-note: I'm completely surprised that out of all those movies, I enjoyed The Visit the most by far.

Other side-note: I have no life.


----------



## bad baby

it's nice to know that

-my annoying, inane attempts at reaching out/bugging others are appreciated, and
-those who knew me from before don't think i was as much of a b**** in the past as i thought i was (which is a lot, btw).

the little things that reinforce your faith in people.


----------



## gopherinferno

crimeclub said:


> Sunday I bought a ticket for Straight Outta Compton at 12:30pm and snuck in with a bottle of vodka, half-way thru when I started getting bored (good first half but seemed to trail off a bit) at 2pm I snuck in to see The Visit right when it started. Then after that movie finished I snuck in to see Mission Impossible right when it started. Then after that movie I snuck in to see Ant-Man right when it started.
> 
> Went home at 9:30pm after enjoying a buzzed day of seeing 3 and a half films at the theater for the matinee price of about $8. It was illegal on a number of levels, but damn I enjoyed that 9 hours of drinking and movies. Great Sunday, unplanned but played like clock-work.
> 
> Side-note: I'm completely surprised that out of all those movies, I enjoyed The Visit the most by far.
> 
> Other side-note: I have no life.


finally living up to your name


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Wow, I'm high. It's taking everything in my power to not eat absolutely everything in my kitchen right now.


----------



## SilkyJay

herk said:


> i'm too available, too self deprecating


Welcome to the club. Hard thing to change too.


----------



## kivi

We'll look for courses tomorrow. I am afraid. I don't want to attend courses with that many of people anymore. It's not working. It need to be with a little people. Otherwise I'll get slipped away easily. Anyway, it still won't happen because we can't afford the courses that have lesser people.


----------



## Ben12

I sin all the time so that jesus didn't die for nothing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

“People will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel.”

― Maya Angelou


----------



## herk

Yajyklis10 said:


> Welcome to the club. Hard thing to change too.


yeah man it's so frustrating, i guess it comes across to people as you having low self worth and low social worth, so it doesn't matter as much how they treat you.


----------



## Kevin001

I always say the wrong thing when I talk to people, it never fails.


----------



## coeur_brise

TenYears said:


> I really don't know how much more I can fing deal with.
> I really don't.
> I'm worried about my oldest daughter, that just came out to me. I'm worried that she's told me, that I have reason to be worried about them.
> 
> I'm worried about my ex-wife. The ***** is cray-cray Even my oldest says so Ffs
> I'm worried about my parents, Really worried.
> 
> I'm worried about myself. Because I really don't know how much longer I can do this.
> 
> I haven't taken my meds in a while (Surprise!) and I'm not doing well. I miss her. So much.
> 
> I don't know wtf to do anymore.
> 
> My old man is probably driving over here right now. Knocking on my door any minute. To whoop my ***. I can handle myself. I can take care of myself. But when my dad gets pissed off, it's on. He just....gets....crazy.


Hey man, we're here for you. Well I am anyway.

Please take care of yourself. As cliché as it sounds, I'm sure everything with your wife will turn out fine. If not, somebody's got some 'splainin to do and it won't be you, man. I know it's hard to make decisions when you're FrEakinG the **** out, but know that you are freaking out and you will live through it. Your kids love you. I'm rootin for ya.


----------



## coeur_brise

And here I stand as a loser because both my brothers are now making waaayyy above minimum wage (and they're not much older). They'll be able to afford cars, a house, a family, no more living hard, BBQ's every day. And here I am, the Jeb Bush of the Bushes, the alcoholic brother of Jimmy Carter, the homeless brother of Madonna. Apparently, Mariah Carey has a ****ty sister too... who is stuck in a psych ward for the time being. Man oh man. 

Fudge.


----------



## coeur_brise

And therapist be like: "Oh but you have to accept yourself where you are. It's not your fault, you didn't do anything wrong." Accept this?! ffffffffsssss. Heh. This is why I'm down, cuz I'm a loser.


----------



## TenYears

coeur_brise said:


> Please take care of yourself. As cliché as it sounds, I'm sure everything with your wife will turn out fine. If not, somebody's got some 'splainin to do and it won't be you, man. I know it's hard to make decisions when you're FrEakinG the **** out, but know that you are freaking out and you will live through it. Your kids love you. I'm rootin for ya.





coeur_brise said:


> And here I stand as a loser because both my brothers are now making waaayyy above minimum wage (and they're not much older). They'll be able to afford cars, a house, a family, no more living hard, BBQ's every day. And here I am, the Jeb Bush of the Bushes, the alcoholic brother of Jimmy Carter, the homeless brother of Madonna. Apparently, Mariah Carey has a ****ty sister too... who is stuck in a psych ward for the time being.


Thank you. And you're not a loser, you're stronger than you think. I have no idea though why some people seem to just cruise through life without hardly any worries. Not the kind of worries I have, anyway. I don't know if they just won the genetic lottery or what. Take care of yourself also.


----------



## SilkyJay

herk said:


> yeah man it's so frustrating, i guess it comes across to people as you having low self worth and low social worth, so it doesn't matter as much how they treat you.


That's a good point really. No doubt I've I came across as too available to friends, woman I've been interested in. Especially in my mid 20's to now. Unfortunately people jump to assume a number of things, a few which you stated. When I'd like to think many of us are everything they assume we're not.

Guess it's time to not worry, put up and shut up. As worrying is like a rocking chair, it gives you something to do, but gets you nowhere. One thing I hold onto is how proud and grateful I'll be if I keep pushing in life and somehow find peace, and to be able to look back at having these difficult times. and knowing who really was special and there for me and who I was special too.


----------



## herk

Yajyklis10 said:


> That's a good point really. No doubt I've I came across as too available to friends, woman I've been interested in. Especially in my mid 20's to now. Unfortunately people jump to assume a number of things, a few which you stated. When I'd like to think many of us are everything they assume we're not.
> 
> Guess it's time to not worry, put up and shut up. As worrying is like a rocking chair, it gives you something to do, but gets you nowhere. One thing I hold onto is how proud and grateful I'll be if I keep pushing in life and somehow find peace, and to be able to look back at having these difficult times. and knowing who really was special and there for me and who I was special too.


yeah thats a good way to look at it. venting about problems is just one step in the process, then you have to actually do something about it if you want things to change. and yeah people who stick with you in your down times are definitely something to not take for granted.


----------



## Kevin001

Please God let my IQ be higher than a 100.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I make whiny posts often on this forum. More than I want to, and it never helps. I feel terrible later and cringe about it a lot. It only happens when I lose control.

People wonder why some women don't post all the time about how much their life sucks well here's why I try not to as often as some men do here.

This is my main social outlet, and whining all the time puts people off. I often can't help it, but I still try and control it to some degree. It makes me feel worse to be honest. I assume contrary wise it makes most guys who rant here feel better deep down. It's like something I do, like some people drink tons, then they remember why they don't do it, and they don't do it again for a while but inevitably end up doing it again at some point. That's what posting whiny/ranty stuff is like for me.

It's not that I'm feeling that much better at other times, I just have better self control during those moments. I just think it's incredibly stupid to assume that because people aren't posting about that **** it's because they're not suffering in anyway. Some people are just trying to not lose it completely and retain some level of emotional control. It's increasingly difficult for me actually. 

I doubt I just have SA, I most likely have borderline personality disorder that is undiagnosed, or something similar. I'm quite self aware about this, and that's all the more reason to try and retain some level of control when I can. But it is hard.


----------



## TryingMara

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's not that I'm feeling that much better at other times, I just have better self control during those moments. I just think it's incredibly stupid to assume that because people aren't posting about that **** it's because they're not suffering in anyway. Some people are just trying to not lose it completely and retain some level of emotional control. It's increasingly difficult for me actually.


Not to mention it's incredibly ignorant. The fact that people think women have to reach some sort of post quota is ******** and is clearly in no way supportive.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just because you say it's so, doesn't mean it is. I can't imagine your head getting any bigger.


----------



## tea111red

oh god. i already have to deal w/ that ******* bagpiper and now some stupid idiot is pounding on some damn drum thing (sounds caribbean). i hate living around other people.

so many people are so damn thoughtless and obnoxious.


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> oh god. i already have to deal w/ that ******* bagpiper and now some stupid idiot is pounding on some damn drum thing (sounds caribbean). i hate living around other people.
> 
> so many people are so damn thoughtless and obnoxious.


Yup...it's acreage for me or bust. I don't want to see my neighbors assuming I have to have them.


----------



## mattmc

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's not that I'm feeling that much better at other times, I just have better self control during those moments. I just think it's incredibly stupid to assume that because people aren't posting about that **** it's because they're not suffering in anyway. Some people are just trying to not lose it completely and retain some level of emotional control. It's increasingly difficult for me actually.
> 
> I doubt I just have SA, I most likely have borderline personality disorder that is undiagnosed, or something similar. I'm quite self aware about this, and that's all the more reason to try and retain some level of control when I can. But it is hard.


I think I understand. I tend to be non-specific because getting into it and having people knowing personal details sometimes makes it feel even heavier. They might offer a lot of support if I opened up more but I'm more a one on one person when it comes to discussing intimate details of my life.

But if you do choose to open up you shouldn't feel bad in the sense of like, oh I'm a loser for sharing my feelings, or something like that. Any decent person on SAS will be understanding and anyone else isn't worth considering.


----------



## bad baby

@Persephone The Dread i get that. a lot. the few times i've made a whiny post, i go back and look at it at some later point in time and it's almost always made me cringe and want to die. maybe this letting off steam thing works for some, but to me all i'm letting out are the words. it's just words. the state i'm in, that's _real_, and the only thing that can make it go away is time.

when i'm in particularly bad shape i tend to hang around on here for long stretches making facetious posts. it's not even that i'm intentionally trying to mask anything. depression just strips away your normal common sense filter and makes it easier to see the absurdity in things. and with that comes the humor.

what also helps is just to get out of my mind for a little bit. talking to someone else, taking in a different perspective from your own, and just redirecting your focus into listening to what they are saying - it could be about literally anything - that for me is more therapeutic than anything.

on the flipside i'm sure there are people on here who use this site whenever they need to vent and unload all their frustrations. so probably all of their posts would be depressing and make them look like some kind of gloomy b*stards, when in reality that might only make up about 20% of their personality.

in general, though, people tend to assume that just because you don't say something it means you don't feel it, either. which is fair i guess, but also somewhat ironic, considering why we are all here.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@mattmc

thank you, I think that's kind of impossible for me though (to not cringe later and feel embarrassed.) I have ideas of the kind of person I want to be I guess, and that behaviour conflicts with it.



bad baby said:


> @Persephone The Dread i get that. a lot. the few times i've made a whiny post, i go back and look at it at some later point in time and it's almost always made me cringe and want to die. maybe this letting off steam thing works for some, but to me all i'm letting out are the words. it's just words. the state i'm in, that's _real_, and the only thing that can make it go away is time.
> 
> when i'm in particularly bad shape i tend to hang around on here for long stretches making facetious posts. it's not even that i'm intentionally trying to mask anything. depression just strips away your normal common sense filter and makes it easier to see the absurdity in things. and with that comes the humor.
> 
> what also helps is just to get out of my mind for a little bit. talking to someone else, taking in a different perspective from your own, and just redirecting your focus into listening to what they are saying - it could be about literally anything - that for me is more therapeutic than anything.
> 
> on the flipside i'm sure there are people on here who use this site whenever they need to vent and unload all their frustrations. so probably all of their posts would be depressing and make them look like some kind of gloomy b*stards, when in reality that might only make up about 20% of their personality.
> 
> in general, though, people tend to assume that just because you don't say something it means you don't feel it, either. which is fair i guess, but also somewhat ironic, considering why we are all here.


Yeah, if I can try and feel compassionate, it makes me feel better. Which I suppose is why when you see all those 'overcoming depression' type guides they often talk about that.

I guess depression makes it difficult to feel empathy though, (and I mean I've read that it actually damages that area of the brain so yeah... D: ) talking to people can help me as well (not about my problems though, about other stuff,) but it can be hard at times firstly because of SA but then also I have a tendency to feel drained these days if I'm not in the right mood.


----------



## quesara

KyleInSTL said:


> Yup...it's acreage for me or bust. I don't want to see my neighbors assuming I have to have them.


Agreed! acreage4eva


----------



## crimeclub

Sometimes I think about stuff.. I was thinking if the earth was so big that the US was 250 lightyears across, I could stand in California, and if I could look through a telescope all the way to the east coast with no obstruction of view (including the roundness of the earth) I'd be observing the American Revolution. And I'd have to stand there for 250 more years to finally see people on the east coast with MacBooks at Starbucks with stupid ironic mustaches.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm glad he left, I can breath now.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I can't imagine what it's like to be a famous woman, how would you even handle it if every time you google your name you can expect to see photoshopped nudes that dudes are cranking it to? That one time you forget to cover your mouth when you yawned and someone got a photo of it is now....yeah.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm never scheduling 3 straight days of appointments again, just too much for me.


----------



## vanilla90

Why don't people value good paragraph spacing when making long threads!?


----------



## TCNY

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> AM I SUPPOSED TO DRUG IT WITH SOME SLEEPING PILL OR WHAT??


----------



## tea111red

man....it's going to suck if i'm forced to move out. i won't be able to save up my money. i would also just imagine it to be miserable having to get used to someone else's quirks and deal w/ their visitors. then there are their rules.

i wish i had enough money to live alone again.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Holy **** yo, how fast can a woman get pregnant after having a baby?


----------



## layitontheline

I really wish bus drivers didn't insist on everyone cramming towards the back of the bus like sardines to let on more and more people. There's got to be a ****ing limit!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> I don't want to give away too much. The repertoire will be completely different each night.
> The first night is going to be a version of the Hand. Cannot. Erase. show I've been doing this year - but on steroids - with a couple of guests.
> *The second night is going to be more of a trip into my history, which is more aimed at the fans have been following me for years.*


Damn it. I'm going on the first night. I want to hear more of his back catalogue live in person. D: ahhhhh if I see the set list later and certain songs pop up I may cry.

Also Matt Berry makes music and is the support act on the 2nd night. That's new to me, guess I won't be checking that out though.

Also toying with the idea of seeing Deftones live. I shouldn't really, and I just know tickets are going to be like £45 minimum. There's a bunch of other artists/bands too. >_< stupid crack.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

*pitying tone*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just because you smell herb doesn't mean its me. That said, it will be me by the end of the weekend


----------



## millenniumman75

Getting my car's oil changed.


----------



## Cashel

I like to visit the forums at historum.com sometimes


----------



## Paper Samurai

layitontheline said:


> I really wish bus drivers didn't insist on everyone cramming towards the back of the bus like sardines to let on more and more people. There's got to be a ****ing limit!


 Basically, the thought of many Europeans right now :-o


----------



## tea111red

i'm so sick of seeing so many harmless threads locked. a lot of these threads could generate a lot of good discussion related to SA and overcoming stuff.

so many threads being locked is just paving the way for eventually nothing to be acceptable to be discussed.


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> i'm so sick of seeing so many harmless threads locked. a lot of these threads could generate a lot of good discussion related to SA and overcoming stuff.
> 
> so many threads being locked is just paving the way for eventually nothing to be acceptable to be discussed.


Not sure of the specific threads, but there are antagonistic bullies that come on to threads to argue just to make themselves feel self important. They're the real impediments.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can't be here anymore, I'm just going to get banned again soon _Removed_ and I'm tired of the hypocrisy as well.

Light hearted threads are almost always spam now as well, so it's not like you can distract yourself with that kind of thing now either.#

I'll probably be banned for this post actually, so bye.


----------



## SofaKing

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can't be here anymore, I'm just going to get banned again soon _Removed_ and I'm tired of the hypocrisy as well.
> 
> Light hearted threads are almost always spam now as well, so it's not like you can distract yourself with that kind of thing now either.#
> 
> I'll probably be banned for this post actually, so bye.


I hope you don't. I appreciate your views and your courage to call out poor member behavior when justified.


----------



## quesara

Meeting in half an hour...no appetite for lunch thanks to my nerves. I have no idea what is expected of me and just hope I don't have to say anything :shock


----------



## tea111red

KyleInSTL said:


> Not sure of the specific threads, but there are antagonistic bullies that come on to threads to argue just to make themselves feel self important. They're the real impediments.


i don't have those threads in mind.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When you feel alien you become aware of the ways people are alike


----------



## TryingMara

It's amazing how fast cliques form.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I'm an awful person. I hate myself. Everyone should hate me.


----------



## Charmeleon

The butthurt is strong today.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Also toying with the idea of seeing Deftones live. I shouldn't really, and I just know tickets are going to be like £45 minimum. There's a bunch of other artists/bands too. >_< stupid crack.


Dooo iit!!


----------



## Zaac

Shortbread. Yes. Gimmegimmegimme


----------



## Winds

Like the universe itself, facts about it are ever expanding.


----------



## kesker

Linguine or an erection. Who would win in the octagon?


----------



## chinaski

i've been taking my niece to school lately and, man, some of the moms there...


----------



## Kevin001

chinaski said:


> i've been taking my niece to school lately and, man, some of the moms there...


Elementary school I'm assuming........younger moms.


----------



## probably offline

Why did I sleep so late? I have so much to do today. Urghhhhh.

also, I want my apartment covered in penguins


----------



## alienjunkie

man………… i ****in love the front bottoms


----------



## tea111red

haha. my mom said she dreamed i met someone and had a baby. i don't really want a baby, but too bad i can't meet anyone. i really can't imagine that happening at this point.

things suck.


----------



## cak

Death


----------



## Kevin001

What if this is as good as it gets?


----------



## tea111red

i should probably get to dying my hair in the near future so i can feel better about myself and then have a better outlook about things.

i need to get a haircut, too.

i should stop neglecting my appearance, in general. stupid depression.


----------



## Depo

I was on sertraline for 8 months. I stopped taking it 2 months ago because everything was rainbows and sunshine again. Now I'm starting to feel blue again, like wtf? I'm starting drinking again and that is not helping at all. I simply don't know what to do anymore. Ugh, I swear I ain't taking any meds again!!! Nevah!


----------



## Charmeleon

too much cheeki breeki comrades


----------



## euphoria04

Humanity takes a morbid pleasure in preying on the weak. I don't trust them with my weakness.


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern

My fingers are gonna have SO many calluses by the end of this month.


----------



## herk

i will not do that again ever


----------



## SilentLyric

the problem is me...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need more beer


----------



## bad baby

had a good day out and about town. got loads of compliments, mostly on the blue hair. guess i was in a good mood and it shows. dropped by for groceries on way home and the lady at the counter goes, "you have such a pretty smile"

(ฅ>ω<*ฅ)

lollllz


----------



## KelsKels

Obsessed with counting calories. Eating around 1100-1200 a day. Still at 123 though.. its been just over a week at the same weight. Gah hurry up, body. I just want to be 115 already.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

I'm both bored and fed up with this forum


----------



## tea111red

i'm going to live a life filled w/ frustration. damnit.


----------



## Excaliber

I've got till Wednesday when I start my new job.... Worried about anxiety/panic attacks.... What will help distract my mind to not worry about it


----------



## coeur_brise

Why did my parents not force violin or piano lessons on me like good Asian parents do? (Haha.) I'm pretty sure it had something to do with being poor and being a refugee. Still, I would love to be virtuoso or to play a sound as sweet at this.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope she is ok .


----------



## feels

Wondering how fast I'll wither up and die if I just eat hot pockets all the time


----------



## SamanthaRose16

I'm 16 and going absolutely nowhere. My life is ruined.


----------



## layitontheline

We can have posters embracing multiculturalism, but any posters embracing being white? Oh my god, ****ing call the police. Cheers to becoming a minority!


----------



## lisbeth

I am so happy. ♥


----------



## kivi

I am so plain when I'm around my friend. We were in a friend group last year but we weren't that close friends. I'll probably slowly lose my friend. That always happened to me. Because of me being plain, they always make more appealing friendships. Why would anyone want to hang out with a person who only talks when needed, doesn't make jokes? With this plainness, I won't ever make strong relationships. I am boring.


----------



## blue2

I think I'm great when I'm drunk on the internet most times I'm extremely depressed and quiet and hate myself and have nothing intelligent to say :/ :no :lol man is my brain silly


----------



## Montee

Is life ever gonna get better?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

why do i post here when i know i'm going to regret it?
why don't i do myself a favor and shut up forever?


----------



## Charmeleon

Dudes selling a romy wasr ak-47 rifle with surplus furniture used in the balkans war and claims it's possessed and he's being haunted by a dead soldier....oooookay


----------



## coeur_brise

Had the weirdest dream today. I was in a group with my family and we were all "stuck" somewhere someplace. yeah, I know pretty vague. Then one by one, each person had the option of self-annihilation by pressing certain numbers on their body, somthing, it was weird. My brother had done it, so I thought, "Why don't I do it." Each person to go through this would obtain some kind of superpower after experiencing an extreme amount of pain during the transition (or so I was told). So I was afraid, but I did it. The superpower I got was being heat-resistant and I remember being so disappointed, I felt no pain though. I was like, "What in the world can you do with being heat-resistant, it's so dumb. All I can do is lick these spicy vegetables and not feel a thing." Damn, but anyway, I had an unsatisfying super power compared to my brother who got to be dressed to the nines every single day, and he felt a lot of peace throughout.

Uh.. I think it had something to do with my feeling inferior or something compared to others. I really was disappointed, felt like I could've done better at that moment. like I would've gotten a better superpower. Maybe that and wanting to be an Air sign, idk.


----------



## KelsKels

Goal: Wear more accessories, especially bows.

Not that I need to be giving myself fashion advice.. I should really cool it with how much money I've been spending.. but eh. I'll probably still go shopping today anyways. Buy some jewelry and stuff to put in my hair.. maybe some short boots. I'll probably feel guilty about it later.. but it will feel good trying things on. Maybe I'll even post pictures here.. because I don't really have anyone to show irl.

I think I might have a problem.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My internet is basically unusable today, it's disconnecting constantly and being incredibly slow for the seconds it works.

It's stayed working for a whole minute now *fingers crossed*


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> My internet is basically unusable today
> It's stayed working for a whole minute now *fingers crossed*


yup the webs a b-atch but wait till you meet the spider  :afr


----------



## bad baby

coeur_brise said:


> I was like, "What in the world can you do with being heat-resistant, it's so dumb. All I can do is lick these spicy vegetables and not feel a thing."


all i ever wanted in life was to lick spicy vegetables and not feel a thing.

you don't know how good you have it, amiga. you really don't.


----------



## mr hoang

Going to see acdc tonight. The show is outdoors and its going to rain 😑.. should be a great show anyways.


----------



## AceEmoKid

last night i went to a party and there was this one creepy drunk guy who kept putting his hands all over two other girls….i noticed at one point that he was rubbing his hands over one of the girl’s backs while sitting on the sofa next to her. she didn’t make any verbal protests and didn’t move away from him initially, so i assumed they were close friends or something or maybe she didn’t mind – nonetheless i kept an eye on them through my peripheral vision. i literally saw his hand go down into the back of her pants and she seemed vaguely uncomfortable, but as if she were trying to push it to the back of her mind. she smiled and laughed and chatted through the drinking game as if nothing were bothering her.

later in the night, we went to smoke outside on the balcony and his hands were at it again, but with a different girl this time. the host piped up and asked, “why are you touching her?” and what do you know – he became defensive and dismissive. “why do you care?”, “we’re friends,” “it’s not your business; you’re being weird.” the girl being assualted said nothing to his statements at the time. she has a long term boyfriend – but that means nothing to a guy who has, as i found out later, a track record of getting “touchy feely” with taken girls before. he had done the same thing to the same girl during a party at the same host’s place before, even though she had stated she had a boyrfriend at that point too. 

in the early morning hours as the party began dying down, similar scenarios persisted, interspersed with continually asking these girls if they’d go to the semi-private kitchen area and take shots with him. now, these girls as far as i had seen were super gung-ho about getting absolutely plastered – throughout the night they kept asking at least every 15 minutes or so, “hey, we should all take another shot together!” but when this guy asked, they both declined. already agitated from being called out several times earlier for his creepiness, he threatened to leave the party and acting as if he was getting ready to call an uber/cab home. 

despite all the crossed boundaries the other guests had to put up with all night, they still managed to give him the benefit of the doubt and remain painfully polite toward him: “oh, just because we don’t want to take shots with you right now doesn’t mean you have to leave!” and “we’ll take shots in a few minutes, just chill.” for a couple hours this back and forth of threats to leave and somehow convincing him it was ok to stay continued. 

finally, when he went to the bathroom and we were sure he was too far away to hear, the host asked them if they were uncomfortable because of the guy’s actions. how they responded was both terrifying to me but at the same time understandable – they would respond the opposite way aloud, in case the guy could hear them through the bathroom door, but immediately after whisper how uncomforable they actually felt. in whispered voices and horrified faces, i was informed how he had slid so far down into the first girl’s pants that he was grabbing her buttcheeks. and again, i heard of how he had ambushed the second girl so that as soon as she walked out of the bathroom, he was right there pressuring her again to take shots, leave together, literally ****ing go to his dorm room despite barely knowing him. 

the host and i were very confused with their behavior, although to be fair, neither of us had been personally been creeped on by him. while the girls stated that they wanted to remain quiet and polite to maintain “friendship” with this guy or at least keep the party calm in case he exploded from being told off, we argued that no one who continually crosses boundaries and preys on people like that ought to be allowed around them, let alone be considered a friend. the host went on however to explain that the guy has a drinking problem, although i could hardly find that an excuse for ****ty behavior. if you have a drinking problem, why go to a drinking party? we offered him plenty of non alcoholic drinks too, but it was his choice to opt out and instead chug down his body weight in beer, vodka, and gin. 

right before he finally took the hint and left once and for all, he had to, of course, take one last shot in his little sick drunken game. we were all staring him down as he tried to have a “parting conversation” with one of the girls. she was sitting on the couch, obviously leaning back further and further out of discomfort, as he stood over her, hands planted on the cushion either side of her thighs, head leaning dangerously closer to hers. i wouldn’t doubt it if he were trying to kiss her. 

yet again, the host had to call him out: “what are you doing?” in reference to his disturbing lack of boundaries. “i’m trying have a private conversation, could you just give us some private space?” of course, this was a red flag to NOT give them private space at any cost. as the victim, she was essentially silenced in protesting against the harassment out of whatever fear, social normativity, etc that ruled her mind, so we had to take the responsibility of watching out for her. the host retorted: “dude, you know she has a boyfriend. she’s not interested.” after several times drilling this in, combined with the fierce glares we were giving him, he finally left for the night. 

we all said good riddance.


----------



## coeur_brise

bad baby said:


> all i ever wanted in life was to lick spicy vegetables and not feel a thing.
> 
> you don't know how good you have it, amiga. you really don't.


Ha, it'd be cool if I was a hard metal, but I'm not. I've seen too many "most hottest pepper" eating videos to know that you just get a thumbs up for eating a really hot pepper. In the dream, I saw blocks of plastic on lava that weren't burning, but I guess I got cynical again and thought, "Who'd want to walk on lava?" Lol. Glad u noticed the post. P.s. I wonder what that guy's eating? Looks tasty.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coeur_brise said:


> I've seen too many "most hottest pepper" eating videos to know that you just get a thumbs up for eating a really hot pepper.


 :lol

This just cracked me up. I don't know if it was supposed to be that funny or not but I wish I was capable of phrasing things this way without having to read it from someone else first.


----------



## coeur_brise

@WillYouStopDave

Lol. It's true though, isn't it? And sometimes it's fun to watch if you're in the mood.
#peopledoingsilly things


----------



## Andras96

Another day feeling completely out of place with no one saying a word to me.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

In some ways, I'm motivated to go on this date tonight just so I don't have to be embarrassed when someone on here bumps my thread to ask if I went.


----------



## Andras96

...And another day wasted without mustering up the courage to speak to anyone.


----------



## bad baby

AceEmoKid said:


> last night i went to a party and there was this one creepy drunk guy who kept putting his hands all over two other girls&#8230;.


it's sad that a lot of young women would try to normalize and excuse this kind of behavior for fear of "making a big deal of things", just because it doesn't fall within the narrowly-defined/accepted definition of rape. harassment is harassment is harassment. although i kind of wonder what i would do if i were to encounter such a situation at a party... probably stand up all awkwardly and be like, "ERM I GOTTA GO MY HOUSE IS ON FIRE," or something.


----------



## Charmeleon

mr hoang said:


> Going to see acdc tonight. The show is outdoors and its going to rain &#128529;.. should be a great show anyways.


Jelly like pbj dude. Saw them live in April, AC/DC puts on one hell of a show.


----------



## flyingMint

Last night my chest felt numb and my head was pounding and my legs and arms felt weak. Now my legs hurt, and I don't feel 100% normal I'm kind of creeped out.


----------



## Andras96

Screw it. If I can't make friendships, if people just want me to mind my business and never bother them, if the world just wants me to wither away, then I'll do exactly that. I'll go back to sleeping several hours in the day, take two-three pills to ensure I stay asleep, and most importantly... never bother a single person. If this is what people expect of me, then fine, screw it. It's not what I want, but it's what the majority of people probably want... For me to know my place.


----------



## flyingMint

Andras96 said:


> Screw it. If I can't make friendships, if people just want me to mind my business and never bother them, if the world just wants me to wither away, then I'll do exactly that. I'll go back to sleeping several hours in the day, take two-three pills to ensure I stay asleep, and most importantly... never bother a single person. If this is what people expect of me, then fine, screw it. It's not what I want, but it's what the majority of people probably want... For me to know my place.


If it's not what you want don't do it, succumbing to the majority only makes you a conformist. Go against the grain, try a little harder, one day you'll find what you really want.


----------



## feels

Trying to act like a normal functioning adult is so haaard


----------



## tea111red

no one there to turn to in times of need irl. it's really hard to cope w/ the alone feeling.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coeur_brise said:


> @*WillYouStopDave*
> 
> Lol. It's true though, isn't it?


 Yeah. That's why it's so funny. Because it's so obvious and yet I really never thought about it that way.

Hotpepperperson - "I'm so cool! I just ate the world's hottest pepper and now I can't breathe! What do I get for it?"

Youtube - Thumbs up!

:lol


----------



## mr hoang

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Jelly like pbj dude. Saw them live in April, AC/DC puts on one hell of a show.


They really do man. It started to pour like halfway through the show but they didnt care. They just did their thing. Just had to bring out the squeegies after every song. I was lucky to be under the covers but it was an awesome show. the sight of a bunch of people with the devil horns was cool to see.


----------



## gamingpup

How do I make friends online lol


----------



## TenYears

This site is just f-ing hilarious sometimes.

I'm no Einstein but ffs. I can't believe some of the stuff that just completely goes right over the heads here. Just. So. Clueless.

It's pretty entertaining if you're bored I guess. Ahh. Good times.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't continue to live like this.


----------



## animefreak

This social anxiety is on my mind right now. O__O I've become very paranoid lately that I might be regressing as a result of being off medication for about two months. I'm trying really hard right now to stay positive! I have to just remember that everything I'm doubting is all just in my head. I have a good life. I don't have to be this perfect social person with friends. Keep all the bad thoughts out. I just need to be happy, and that's all -- not perfect!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I'm a robot.


----------



## feels

Got a call from the same pharmacy about a tech job. I think they just really need someone. Only thing is I'm not certified and I dunno how long that process would take or if it'd be expensive cause my *** can't afford no more classes right now. I didn't call back the first time because all I read online were posts saying how horrible it is to be a tech at CVS. But, I still think this would be really significant experience since I'm going into healthcare anyway. I guess it's worth a shot. Not expecting much. If I **** it up, oh well ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## HenDoggy

i'm done with this place. i wish everyone the best of luck with everything. goodbye.


----------



## Luseokie

How much my social skills suck....


----------



## RelinquishedHell

178 to 189 pounds in one week. How the hell does that happen? I hate getting old :?


----------



## Famous

medical reports, deadlines, anxiety levels rising


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

HenDoggy said:


> i'm done with this place. i wish everyone the best of luck with everything. goodbye.


goodbye.


----------



## bad baby

HenDoggy said:


> i'm done with this place. i wish everyone the best of luck with everything. goodbye.


----------



## kivi

It seems like some things will only happen in my dreams. I have low expectations about everything and I am not sure if I can have such a big success. I have to choose something lower and be realistic. :|


----------



## Kevin001

Its so hard being the only introverted person in my family.


----------



## feels

Feel the need to cut my hair short again ASAP


----------



## darkangelrebekah7

zoned out


----------



## LostinReverie

Why does my cat always want attention when I'm on the toilet?


----------



## Chasingclouds

I'm thinking that tomorrow is going to be one long day and that hopefully that end will hold a resolution that I am pleased with.


----------



## BackToThePast

Oh Ikra. If only you were real.


----------



## Depo

I drank a little bottle of tequila and a beer today. Yesterday I found the remaining clonazepam pills my father was hiding from me, 10 pills of 2 mg. I want to shallow them all. But I know it's wrong. I've taken one this afternoon, but i know it's not enough. I'll take two more.Today was a bad day. I realized how wrong my life is. 

It's so impossible. My life is a dark pit, I just don't care anymore. I wasn't meant to be a normal person. I hope all the people who have done me wrong burns in hell!!! There's no way out. I'm sick of waiting and waiting. My ex always told me we'd met in another life and that we were meant to be together, I was so in love. Two months ago he said "well, we'll probably be happy in anotter life" after telling me he'd met someone else. That felt like a thousand knives stabbing me right through my heart. I've never been able to forgive him because of that and that''s why I broke up with him!!! We were together and he was seeing someone else???
I don't think I'll ever be able to trust anybody else again.


----------



## catcharay

I absolutely wish I felt normal. At a point, I know it'll be the case; it's just a question of when. Four months to settle into a new place seems ample time right? The joke is that this place is tranquil and the best and here I am, not feeling right.


----------



## tea111red

i'm looking forward to when there is a good opportunity to take a break from my job for a bit. i hope by saying this i don't get fired for some reason soon, though, lol.


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm hoping this zoloft actually does something for me


----------



## tea111red

oh. oops, i got my hopes up again. i need to learn to not ever make this an option.


----------



## Kevin001

I wish she would hurry up.


----------



## euphoria04

Ryan Reynolds has one of the most punchable faces I've seen


----------



## Kodi

I have to pee


----------



## Just Lurking

> _____ added *475 new photos* to the album: Our wedding day! June 6, 2015.
> _____ added *579 new photos* to the album: Our wedding! June 6, 2015 Part 2.


Dude.

Yes, let me start clicking through those, and I should finish by some time next Tuesday. 
I was _wondering _what to do with my time over this next week.


----------



## Andras96

why me, i dont want to go on like this


----------



## Andras96

"Body language Andreas, don't give off non friendly vibes" "don't give off 'don't talk to me' vibes"

Well what the **** do you want me to do? put a big ****in smile on my face like a ****in idiot? If you were me, would you be as happy go ****ing lucky? I'm on paxil for a ****ing reason, of course I'm going to have depressing body language, you would too! If anyone were me, you'd act the exact same ****ing way. people don't want to be near you, people shun you, you cant make a single friend for the ****ing life of you, but oh, just smile like everything's okay! well **** you. there i ****ing said it, i don't care if you're my therapist. there's a reason why i look like a depressive wreck every ****ing day, and its because of my predicament. its because i mean absolutely nothing to people and probably never ****ing will. why dont people come up to me? ****ing why


----------



## KelsKels

Watching twitch play fallout 3 and the trolls voted to quicksave while being shot at causing an insta-death loop. I don't know why I care but I'm really rooting for them to fix it.. even though its not looking good. Its very frustrating to watch but I feel like it can be done.

Man I need a life.

Edit: Oh my god... after a 3 hour death loop they finally managed to use a stimpak and frag the merc. Good lord after watching them try to bring up the pipboy and die a thousand times in a row I didn't think they were ever going to succeed in anything.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I want to cuddle :/


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

South park studios, why do you suck so much? It's like you want me to go the illegal sites.


----------



## bad baby

LichtLune said:


> I want to cuddle :/












#skypeemoticoncrossover


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Dicks on your face is a very first world problem


----------



## mr hoang

Andras96 said:


> "Body language Andreas, don't give off non friendly vibes" "don't give off 'don't talk to me' vibes"
> 
> Well what the **** do you want me to do? put a big ****in smile on my face like a ****in idiot? If you were me, would you be as happy go ****ing lucky? I'm on paxil for a ****ing reason, of course I'm going to have depressing body language, you would too! If anyone were me, you'd act the exact same ****ing way. people don't want to be near you, people shun you, you cant make a single friend for the ****ing life of you, but oh, just smile like everything's okay! well **** you. there i ****ing said it, i don't care if you're my therapist. there's a reason why i look like a depressive wreck every ****ing day, and its because of my predicament. its because i mean absolutely nothing to people and probably never ****ing will. why dont people come up to me? ****ing why


That was intense. Did the therapist actually say ****ing? Life of you.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

bad baby said:


> #skypeemoticoncrossover


Ahhh yes!! hugs!


----------



## TenYears

On the upside, this movie....yes, I realize I'm too old to love this movie (by about 35 years) but it's just f-ing hilarious.

On the downside, I can think of a few people that would be Felonious Gru in real life if they were to have kids. That is truly a scary thought. Oh, no one on here of course. I would never, ever suggest that.


----------



## To22

People say "I agree" like that's necessarily a good thing.

People misunderstand me often, for example: I avoid the people I don't like, I neglect the people I do like. Obviously.


----------



## FWMY

Some posts on this site are cringe-worthy.


----------



## Araminta

shes becoming too normal and classless and i cant relate to her anymore


----------



## Andras96

mr hoang said:


> That was intense. *Did the therapist actually say ****ing?* Life of you.


No, of course not, I was paraphrasing. Sorry for the blowout.

Edit: Ah, I get it. This comment was supposed to be sarcastic. Almost missed that for a sec. Thanks. Thanks for the quick mockery, I guess.


----------



## SilentLyric

I don't know if I want to feel pretty, or_ f***_ pretty.


----------



## Barakiel

FWMY said:


> Some posts on this site are cringe-worthy.


sorry


----------



## cmed

I can't wait for the pope to come here and leave so everyone can finally stfu about it. They've been talking about it for months and I'm beyond sick of hearing about it.


----------



## Kevin001

I really envy confident people.


----------



## eveningbat

LichtLune said:


> I want to cuddle :/


Likewise.


----------



## RubixQ

TenYears said:


> On the upside, this movie....yes, I realize I'm too old to love this movie (by about 35 years) but it's just f-ing hilarious.


Despicable Me is an awesome film, up there with Megamind and ParaNorman in my opinion... not that I watch kids films :um


----------



## Lolpingu

I did horribly when I went to lift at the gym today, I'm still trying to think why. 

Also, there's the constant underlying loop of thoughts about how I'm not doing jack s*** at the moment and how escapism and low self-discipline are going to end me if I don't do something about it. That's constantly playing in my head.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

I've had an argument with my mum and have barricaded myself in my bedroom but I'm really hungry and want to get something to eat but at the same time don't want to face my mother who is downstairs in the kitchen but goddamit I am so hungry, I haven't even had lunch today. But my mum was a total b*tch earlier and I don't want to face her... dilemma. 

Also, new South Park is now available and I really want to watch it at some point tonight.

Also, god help me my life is a wreck and I want to die and that I'm thinking of dying my hair as a temporary mood-lifter.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Where the **** is my Spongebob seasons 1-3 dvd


----------



## shelbster18

I got two fat mans in my fallout shelter. Lucky as ****. ;o


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> I got two fat mans in my fallout shelter. Lucky as ****. ;o


how you doing?


----------



## LainieM

My Neck Hurts.


----------



## FWMY

Barakiel said:


> sorry


Your posts are hug worthy, bb. :heart


----------



## coeur_brise

you know that feeling someone must have when you see them onscreen and their character gets shot point-blank, the look of shock that the actor gives? Well, I don't know, but I'm kind of feeling that way. I've been watching Breaking Bad, so obv. I've seen that "feel" a few times.


----------



## SofaKing

coeur_brise said:


> you know that feeling someone must have when you see them onscreen and their character gets shot point-blank, the look of shock that the actor gives? Well, I don't know, but I'm kind of feeling that way. I've been watching Breaking Bad, so obv. I've seen that "feel" a few times.


Yeah..I had the same with BB as well as when reading A Game of Thrones, lol... Mr. Martin has no issue with offing beloved characters well ahead of their prime in the storyline.


----------



## coeur_brise

KyleInSTL said:


> Yeah..I had the same with BB as well as when reading A Game of Thrones, lol... Mr. Martin has no issue with offing beloved characters well ahead of their prime in the storyline.


I know right? :yes It's definitely a "moment." A shocking one at that. Feeling like Mike.

[spoiler=BB spoiler]







[/spoiler]


----------



## calichick

Today was f***ing terrible.

First the dawning realization that I need to look for a new job has been sinking in because I'm doing grade school level work right now.
Next, one of my coworkers snaps at me in the morning when I did nothing and just asked him a simple question.
Then yesterday I find out that the FIRST guy who EVER liked me came out of the closet and is gay as everyone suspected. So I'm thinking why the f*** did he have a crush on me? Am I a gay magnet?
My lazy a** coworker can't seem to make it off the couch.
28 year old bi*** who makes my blood boil.

And...my hair. Wtf is up with my hair lately. Bad hair days just feel like bad days in general. BEHAVE you damn hair.

Gonna go workout. Feel like Sh*t.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I was good at talking to people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

helpthis said:


> OK, that one was a bit much. I'm not wrong about what you do and what game you're up to, but I acknowledge that I shouldn't have said it in your thread like that, and I'm sorry.


You are wrong, but I am going to ignore you now (and all the posts you'll no doubt make about my posts in this thread in the future,) and I just hope no one gets into any trouble with you.


----------



## Kevin001

PocketoAlice said:


> If anyone sees this and wants to stay in touch, please PM me.
> I'm pretty much done.
> 
> Bye~


I hope everything is ok :hug.


----------



## reaffected

I hate you, I love you. Frustrated because it's raining and _cold _rain so having to pass on my run. It has been like this for _hours. _I'm itching to write a new poem but start what I should've started hours ago. Also I miss you. Mostly though, I'm a bit here, there, and everywhere. I accomplished my goal today. ****ing hell, I'm everywhere.


----------



## mr hoang

Ive never seen someone whos about to be married so unhappy. Why the **** are you getting married if your not happy. I cant even imagine what you would do if you end up losing her.


----------



## Tsuba11

I am just getting to a really conclusive part in a Bishoujo game I am playing based on Mystery and psychological thriller. I am getting so absorbed in it! Can't wait to find out what happens next!


----------



## LostinReverie

I have a drinking problem. Are there adult bibs?


----------



## TenYears

RubixQ said:


> Despicable Me is an awesome film, up there with Megamind and ParaNorman in my opinion... not that I watch kids films :um


Hehe, yeah I just watched the trailer for ParaNorman and that looks awesome, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## chinaski

i don't want to hang out with your sister and her boyfriend. i'm pretty sure her boyfriend thinks i'm a ****ing weirdo.


----------



## tea111red

i can't shut my mind up enough to get tired enough to fall asleep again. trying to get rest is such a struggle for me. i'm really tired of it.


----------



## Barakiel

tea111red said:


> i can't shut my mind up enough to get tired enough to fall asleep again. trying to get rest is such a struggle for me. i'm really tired of it.


Yeah it's like I have to be so exhausted and ready to pass out just so I can get some sleep sometimes.


----------



## TenYears

RelinquishedHell said:


> 178 to 189 pounds in one week. How the hell does that happen? I hate getting old :?


----------



## tea111red

Barakiel said:


> Yeah it's like I have to be so exhausted and ready to pass out just so I can get some sleep sometimes.


Yeah, I have to get to the point, too, but what's also frustrating is that I'll usually just wake up a few hrs later and be unable to fall back asleep.


----------



## feels

GameStop please call me! You're the only one I want.

I shouldn't be picky about where I work and I probably should have followed up on the other offers but...I'm dumb :3


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

feels said:


> GameStop please call me! You're the only one I want.
> 
> I shouldn't be picky about where I work and I probably should have followed up on the other offers but...I'm dumb :3


Oh I hope they call! That's gotta be a fun job.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

karenw said:


> It's good to have a laugh isn't it, yes it does help.


:yes


----------



## Kevin001

Why do dreams have to end? I hope when I die its like a never ending dream.


----------



## BackToThePast

Why do I never seem to bleed profusely? Aku's minions leave only but a scratch.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> I want to unsubscribe to you, but im scared. Last time i did that the guy literally made a video with my senpai who is not even a youtuber and i didnt see that video for months. anyways im sorry bye dont make a video with andy biersack bye again


lmao YouTube comments are great sometimes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tonight it's a Pure Hash Plant & UBC Chemo blend


----------



## coeur_brise

I guess you gotta face the music at some point. This might be one of my favorite scenes in cinema. In LOTR when Arwen/Liv Tyler thinks about her fate:






the audible gasp and expression of her face from 2:17 to 2:29.. At the time I saw it, I thought, "how can one feel something so strongly like that?" Well, for brief moment, I knew what it felt like. I also think it's because Liv Tyler is a great actor. As fair and lovely as Princess Diana. I was thinking more like, "how can someone have that emotion so readily available?" They must have felt it at some point and put it away in their vault of feels.


----------



## TenYears

coeur_brise said:


> the audible gasp and expression of her face from 2:17 to 2:29.. At the time I saw it, I thought, "how can one feel something so strongly like that?" Well, for brief moment, I knew what it felt like. I also think it's because Liv Tyler is a great actor. As fair and lovely as Princess Diana. I was thinking more like, "how can someone have that emotion so readily available?" They must have felt it at some point and put it away in their vault of feels.


One of my favorite scenes also...I think she did an awesome job, she was perfectly cast in that role. Makes me want to watch the whole trilogy again. But...idk, even though it'd be the 100th time, it still leaves me so...emotionally exhausted lol.


----------



## coeur_brise

@*TenYears* , I norite? I saw the third movie in theaters and at the end, after Frodo had been through all that, I was like, "Man, Frodo must have some ptsd after all that he went through" upon finding out he went to stay at paradise island. (it's not called 'paradise island' btw), but yeah, even I was drained. Good trilogy though. very good.


----------



## naes

Right now i'm just wishing i'd be diagnosed with terminal cancer.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

He's seriously thinking about moving to my state to be closer. Crossing my fingers that he's able to find a job here. No longer a ldr? We'll see.


----------



## Telliblah

I don't wanna shower I don't wanna


----------



## RubixQ

Friends Forever!? 

Oh the irony.


----------



## bittersweetavenue

It's amazing at how you can visibly see a paper cut healing itself within a few minutes. The skin's already sticking back together like it's stitching itself up.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I need a friend. One I can count on.


----------



## tea111red

I hate crowds/busy places.


----------



## Kevin001

Its too damn cold in here.


----------



## TenYears

So, I show up at my ex-wife's house to pick up my kids for my (half of a) weekend with them. I'm lucky to be getting that much. She is screwing me around again. And I told her she was going to regret it. And now, once again, she's...regretting it. I can play dirty when I have to. She is dumber than a bag of rocks, I swear to God, some people never learn. So she sent her bf out to meet me in the driveway. He's about 6'4", 300 pounds. Idgaf. I can run circles around that little *****. And I've got something he doesn't have. I'm crazy. I've got more crazy in me than he'll ever have, and both him and my ex-wife know this. I will win. Every time.

Anyways this is how that conversation went:

Him: *throwing daggers at me, trying to stare me down as I pulled up, got out of my car
Me: *walks to front door
Him: Hey, why don't you come over here so we can have a little talk about (what I did earlier to my ex-wife, after she f-ed me around)...maybe you and I can speak the same language
Me: *louder than I wanted to be, facing him and making eye contact -- I DON'T HAVE TO EXPLAIN A GODDAMN THING TO YOU
Him: Why did you do that? Why did you do (what I did)?
Me: Ask your little gf
Him: I'm asking you, you scared or something?
Me: F*** YOU, I'M NOT AFRAID OF ****
Him: You want some of this, you want to go right now?
Me: Let's go *****. *Walks to edge of sidewalk, right outside the front yard, motions with hands to come on, bring it
Him: I just want to talk, there's no reason this has to be this way
Me: Tell your little gf that bro.
Me: You know you're just the flavor of the month, btw, right? YOU DO GET THAT MUCH AT LEAST, RIGHT??
* louder than I wanted to be, neighbors have dropped what they're doing and are now watching
Me: YOU HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS. YOU KEEP YOUR HANDS OFF MY KIDS, AND STAY OUT OF MY FACE, AND LIFE WILL BE GOOD

And then he stfu. And walked back to his little spot between the car and the garage, where he started out.

I know this was not exactly the classy way to handle things but it had to be done. I'm glad I didn't back down. Yeah, I got too loud, and probably too confrontational, but it had to be done. I seriously doubt he's gonna try to get involved with issues between my ex-wife and I again.

I think I handled it pretty well. He knows I'm not gonna back down, and he knows I'm not afraid to go round and round with him if I have to. And I will.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Tengo helada la piel, la memoria se va despues.


----------



## millenniumman75

SupaDupaFly said:


> Tengo helada la piel, la memoria se va despues.


Qué has dicho?


----------



## tea111red

I thought I heard a vacuum cleaner going on outside, but it was just the neighbor being a weirdo again. This person sits outside saying "laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh" and "baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh" over and over to herself.


----------



## coeur_brise

I shouldn't have looked. I never should have looked. When you're down, don't look at a pretty flower of a person when you feel beat down and droopy like a has-been. I don't blame him.
Maybe it's best not to compare.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

My ex-aunt is ****ing nuts haha. She's going to take the kids to see the pope tomorrow, and they really don't want to go. My uncle told them they have to though, it's a "religious thing" so she would definitely be taking him to court if kids didn't go. Oh well, the one kid's obsessed with religion but even he would rather stay home and play video games then sit in the street and watch the old man.


----------



## probably offline

My classmate wants to meet up for a "pre-test-study-beer" tomorrow night(I have a test on monday). Study and beer?! Somehow this seems like a horrible idea. I already told him that I'll probably need to isolate myself with 10 l of coffee tomorrow(I'm behind). It's nice that he asked, though. He's also suggested before that I could tag along when he goes out sometime and that I can come to watch his band play. I should probably agree to going out if he brings it up again. I _do_ need a social life x] *edit:* ... do I really? I don't really have time for anything except studying.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

probably offline said:


> My classmate wants to meet up for a "pre-test-study-beer" tomorrow night(I have a test on monday). Study and beer?! Somehow this seems like a horrible idea. I already told him that I'll probably need to isolate myself with 10 l of coffee tomorrow(I'm behind). It's nice that he asked, though. He's also suggested that I could tag along when he goes out sometime and that I can come to watch his band play. I should probably agree to going out if he brings it up again. I _do_ need a social life x]


If it's at night are you sure he wasn't inviting you to an after-studying beer? Probably best to wait until you're further in and know how you handle studying and test taking anyway, but that's common. People don't want to study right up to the deadline, they want to have fun and relax. Don't want to "burn out" by doing nothing but study for days in a row.


----------



## probably offline

Wings of Amnesty said:


> *If it's at night are you sure he wasn't inviting you to an after-studying beer?* Probably best to wait until you're further in and know how you handle studying and test taking anyway, but that's common. People don't want to study right up to the deadline, they want to have fun and relax. Don't want to "burn out" by doing nothing but study for days in a row.


No. He wanted to go over stuff with me.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

probably offline said:


> No. He wanted to go over stuff with me.


Okay, I would guess that he doesn't have a really intensive studying session planned though. Most of the time with study groups, you already study on your own and prepare for the test, and then when you meet you just ask your study partner about whatever parts you were a little unsure of, and they'd ask you the same. Maybe some extra brainstorming to figure out what types of questions might be asked. The addition of beer makes it a bit more relaxing and casual, and it probably will shift to just hanging out after you finish going over whatever you were struggling with.

I think it would be good to go, if you can get all the studying you had planned done by then. If not, then probably no big deal, you already told him it was unlikely and he still seems interested in hanging out another time so he's not too bothered.


----------



## probably offline

Wings of Amnesty said:


> *Okay, I would guess that he doesn't have a really intensive studying session planned though. *Most of the time with study groups, you already study on your own and prepare for the test, and then when you meet you just ask your study partner about whatever parts you were a little unsure of, and they'd ask you the same. Maybe some extra brainstorming to figure out what types of questions might be asked. The addition of beer makes it a bit more relaxing and casual, and it probably will shift to just hanging out after you finish going over whatever you were struggling with.
> 
> I think it would be good to go, if you can get all the studying you had planned done by then. If not, then probably no big deal, you already told him it was unlikely and he still seems interested in hanging out another time so he's not too bothered.


I didn't think so. Anywho, I don't have time for beer/co-studying, in any form, during my last day of studying(because I'm behind). I wouldn't want to drink the day before my test, either. It's in the morning.


----------



## White Iris

I was just wondering if this forum had a section for people wanting relationships, romantic or otherwise, because one of the main problems people with SA go through is that they isolate themselves in RL from others which means they are lonely.

New here so haven't had the chance to browse around, but I think it'd be a good idea.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

probably offline said:


> I didn't think so. Anywho, I don't have time for beer/co-studying, in any form, during my last day of studying(because I'm behind). I wouldn't want to drink the day before my test, either. It's in the morning.


Yeah, alright, school obviously comes first. Especially since I'm pretty sure you mentioned you just started this year? Best to figure everything out and get used to school first. Good luck on your test, and I'm sure eventually you'll find time to fit a social life in there, everyone does. Studying will get faster and take less time when you're used to it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

White Iris said:


> I was just wondering if this forum had a section for people wanting relationships, romantic or otherwise, because one of the main problems people with SA go through is that they isolate themselves in RL from others which means they are lonely.
> 
> New here so haven't had the chance to browse around, but I think it'd be a good idea.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/

there's nothing for romantic relationships though.


----------



## White Iris

Thanks. I'll take the ambiguous "and connections" part of that title to imply romance. ;-)


----------



## mr hoang

Everything he does is pissing me the **** off. He's the core of my unhappiness. Why can't he grow up????


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I'm making a lot of friends here, it's wonderful. I'm so bad at maintaining friendships though. It wont be long before I lose them all. This thought worries me a lot, and makes me distance myself from them a bit.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm making a lot of friends here, it's wonderful. I'm so bad at maintaining friendships though. It wont be long before I lose them all. This thought worries me a lot, and makes me distance myself from them a bit.


Hey sailor, is there room for one more? :kiss:


----------



## bad baby

tea111red said:


> I thought I heard a vacuum cleaner going on outside, but it was just the neighbor being a weirdo again. This person sits outside saying "laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh" and "baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh" over and over to herself.


damn. the ability to make yourself sound indistinguishable from a vacuum cleaner is a great skill that i would like to master someday.

someday.


----------



## Barakiel

There are some great people on here, but there are others I'd just love to see get banned right now.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Why am I like this...


----------



## RubixQ

I've maybe spent too much time in business classes but someone mentioned the apparent uselessness of the eGroups. 

If you're thinking of setting up a group with a purpose of attracting a certain type of people, then how active that group is depends on the person creating it. Be proactive. If you see someone that might benefit make them aware of it's existence, chat with them on a daily/weekly basis, maybe calender in Skype/group events etc. 

Don't just say the eGroups is broken because that's just laziness.


----------



## blue2

Feral sheep


----------



## Kevin001

I give up trying to explain myself to my family.


----------



## TryingMara

I hope you guys soon see this for what it is. Better to be free from that and move on. The freedom and relief that follows is incredible.


----------



## mr hoang

I have to deal with his bull**** all the time. He asks me for a ride and when I say no he gets mad and calls me a whiner. Are you ****ing kidding me? I dont see you ever helping out. Spoiled ****. I dont care that you're getting married.
Ive never been this angry before.


----------



## LostinReverie

I ****ing hate myself. I sing the same ****ing tune over and over and over and how much rat poison do I have to buy? Which kind? Why does it work for some but not others?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-34374121



> A US man has set a petrol pump on fire as he attempted to burn a spider on the side of his car with a cigarette lighter.
> The unnamed man later admitted to staff that he was scared of spiders.
> Security cameras at the Mobil Gas Station at Van **** and 10 Mile in Center Line, Michigan, caught the incident on camera.
> *The fate of the spider is unknown.*


That last line, it's a bit satirical for the BBC isn't it? lmao. Then again, poor spider...


----------



## MCHB

Should I go and buy a couple of T-shirts, or start studying for the rigging and hoisting test tomorrow?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-34374121
> 
> That last line, it's a bit satirical for the BBC isn't it? lmao. Then again, poor spider...


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/09/21/indiana-car-spider-crash/72555298/



> The department says that the boy's 35-year-old mother, Angela Kipp of Syracuse, had been backing the car out of her driveway on Sept. 18 when she discovered a spider on her shoulder and jumped out of the car while it was in reverse.


I was going to post this story in my stupid news thread but decided against it because she probably had really bad phobia and wasn't thinking clearly. Your story is ridiculous.


----------



## blue2

Is a horse a beautiful donkey or a donkey an ugly horse


----------



## Chasingclouds

How it's nice to not have any homework on a Sunday.


----------



## blue2

An ad at the side of this site is saying 3 people unfriended me :cry please click on me :no :spitmust think I'm a retard...can't imagine why ..


----------



## ShatteredGlass

A delivery for a family member to accept arrived this morning. Unfortunately, it was a bit early for my liking, since I was the only one out of bed and had to answer the door. I told the courier that I'd go and get the person accepting the delivery, and he was still in bed. I told him the courier was waiting and I went to tell the courier that he'd be 'just a minute'. Unfortunately, he took (much) longer than a minute, so I was just standing near the doorway (just out of view) and the courier was just waiting there for what felt like an eternity, obviously increasingly impatient. Eventually the courier knocked on the door again, basically saying 'HTFU' and I was just like "I don't know why he's taking so long" and thinking "**** this is hellishly awkward lol". Eventually the person accepting the delivery appeared and I was saved at last from the extreme awkwardness of the situation.

Ughhhhh I never want to go through something like that again, lol.


----------



## Tsuba11

I have a certain manga on my mind that I have stopped reading for over three days because of other commitments, and how I should get back to reading it so that I can finish it. -_- I hate when I procrastinate like this.


----------



## AussiePea

How do I correct your completely incorrect use of the "there, their, they're, your, you're, etc" without coming across like an ***....


----------



## TryingMara

The neighbors are so annoyingly loud.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I'm dizzy...?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I think I should start drinking coffee on a daily basis, but I'm (vaguely - I tend to be incapable of worrying about this kind of thing for some reason) concerned that it will increase my anxiety or make me jittery. Whatever. I'll just try it, and maybe I'll start functioning better and being less of a brain-fogged, dumbass, ADD & anxiety ridden mess, although less so on the latter, thanks to my meds.


----------



## RubixQ

Speaking of ads where's my free breast augmentation :sus


----------



## SENNA

Need milk


----------



## Kevin001

Why does she keep mentioning putting me back in a mental hospital? I can tell she doesn't understand me.


----------



## TenYears

Oh. Kay. Maybe I should try this mantra on for size.

"If I touch the stove, I will get burned. If I touch the stove I will get burned. If I touch the stove I will get burned".

Maybe repeated a gazillion-times over, maybe then it will sink in and truly hit home for me, because I seem to have no problem in getting burned.

Translated: If you answer her phone calls, you will get burned.

I am so, so beyond help. If my therapist was standing right behind me, and my cell rang, and I pulled it out and was like, "Oh look! It's her! Yay"! and then my therapist would scream over my shoulder into my ear, "DONT ANSWER IT, STUPID!!!" and you know what, I would still take her phone calls. 

FFS.


----------



## layitontheline

Girl in my class told me my face looked puffy today...haha. Just what I needed - another dose of fat-cheek self-consciousness!


----------



## RubixQ

It's funny. I've been here over a year now, in that time I've seen the who has it worst threads, the virgin threads, the rise of feminism threads and I survived them all. In that time I've seen people afraid to post for fear of being ridiculed, people shamed because they dare scrape something good out of their lives and all the hope and positivity slowly snuffed out.

I wonder what all those people must think lurking in the shadows because this sure isn't a place to feel supported.


----------



## TenYears

RubixQ said:


> It's funny. I've been here over a year now, in that time I've seen the who has it worst threads, the virgin threads, the rise of feminism threads and I survived them all. In that time I've seen people afraid to post for fear of being ridiculed, people shamed because they dare scrape something good out of their lives and all the hope and positivity slowly snuffed out.
> 
> I wonder what all those people must think lurking in the shadows because this sure isn't a place to feel supported.


Uhm....yeah....pretty much

It's really kind of ironic to me that on a website with the word "support" in it's name, there's so very little of it to be found. I can't be the only one to find this really kind of hilarious in a sick sort of way. Social Anxiety What? Social Anxiety You Don't Belong Here? Didn't you mean "Social Anxiety GoFuqYourselfYoureOnYourOwnIHaveItWayWorseThanYouYou'rePainIsNotReal.com?


----------



## feels

Got an interview at this like high-end grocery store on Wednesday. I'm sure I'll get it but I don't particularly want it. I'm just getting antsy not having a job and being at home these past 10 days or so. And I need money cause my tuition is about to wipe me out. They'll probably pay less than Chipotle but whatever.


----------



## feels

Sin said:


> oh a high end grocery store..whats that like? the one i work in, is a ghetto run down place....you won't believe it but one time..somebody actually took a **** in the bakery section


Lol! That's horrible but hilarious. Feel bad for the employee who had to clean that up and who definitely isn't getting paid enough to deal with that kind of bull****. But yeah I've never been to this particular store. Probably can't afford it. I just asked my aunt if she'd ever been there and she said it was "high-end" so I'm assuming it just looks really nice and gets a lot of traffic from kinda uppity folk. I don't even remember applying to this place but I really hope I'm not a cashier.


----------



## millenniumman75

How cute is this? :lol


----------



## herk

im making progress but i still have a long way to go


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to start making some changes in my life, don't know how but something has to give.


----------



## Chasingclouds

Worried about the quizzes that I have in my Geology class tomorrow and how difficult they are going to be. Hopefully I can just get through the reading and get them done with as fast as possible.


----------



## Helixa

When you make the most of a not so desired situation. Teaching people what an ingrown pimple is. Via the foreigner taking a vacation on my chin...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I've been eating a lot of junk food lately and I've paid for it by gaining 7 pounds :/ I really need to stop before I keep gaining.


----------



## AussiePea

I just realised that I will likely be spending a week working with Jackie Chan next week. Cool beans.


----------



## probably offline

AussiePea said:


> I just realised that I will likely be spending a week working with Jackie Chan next week. Cool beans.


I think you have the most exciting life out of all SASers, Aussiepea.


----------



## LostinReverie

I hate when old threads are dug up. I'm not going to respond to a person who posted something a couple years ago.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

"what are you doing to get a girl" thread is broken.


----------



## SilentLyric

what to eat?


----------



## feels

I've got really short hair right now and when I get out of the shower I'll like slick it back and then tousle it around and it makes me feel all masculine and cool. I'll like look in the mirror and make faces like hell yeah gonna steal your girl. Really I look like doodoo but it's fun to pretend. I don't think being a dude would actually be any fun but being a super hot androgynous looking girl would be the bomb.


----------



## coeur_brise

AussiePea said:


> I just realised that I will likely be spending a week working with Jackie Chan next week. Cool beans.


Jackie Chan is an awesome man. This is a FB pic of him with the caption: "Is your heart on fire?" Srsly, his FB page is awesome.









..I am officially jelly.


----------



## AussiePea

probably offline said:


> I think you have the most exciting life out of all SASers, Aussiepea.





coeur_brise said:


> Jackie Chan is an awesome man. This is a FB pic of him with the caption: "Is your heart on fire?" Srsly, his FB page is awesome.
> 
> ..I am officially jelly.


I'm not counting my chickens just yet, he's making a movie apparently so not sure if he'll be there, but he co-owns this new team we're working for and is their reserve driver (yes, Jackie chan is a racing driver) so it's a matter of time!! *giggles like a school girl*.


----------



## TenYears

I'm so proud of my kids. My youngest daughter still scares the hell out of me, but she's doing really well on her junior hs football team. She's a wide receiver...she's really fast, she set school records in the mile earlier this year. She can outrun, outhit, and outplay most of the boys on her team.


I'm still worried, I'm really concerned she's going to get hurt...I haven't changed my mind about that at all. She's 5'7", and 108 pounds. If I had custody of her, I doubt I would've let her play. But it's turning out to be a really positive experience for her, so far.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Today I was so lightheaded. There were multiple times today I was afraid that I might faint. Nothing to do with social anxiety, idk what's up with me.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope she is ok .


----------



## 7th.Streeter

This chipotle sauce is good 😊


----------



## tea111red

all of my ways of coping are being eliminated or are no longer effective.


----------



## scooby

Lol wow. That was... something.


----------



## tea111red

I'd like to be able to not leave the house for weeks/months.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to go to the tax people today. The IRS audited me......again.


----------



## Charmander

Vowing to not look at my phone for the remainder of the day/as long as possible. My mood is always better when I'm not staring at it.


----------



## cmed

How about National You're A Marketing Tool Day? Oh, that's every day.


----------



## pplnt

About how surprised I am whenever someone likes me and about how useless I feel all the time. I felt hopeful for like an hour and now I'm crying.


----------



## probably offline

1. I can't fathom that I'm going to meet someone I met on SAS. 3 days. It's probably good that I'm too busy to be nervous.

2. I don't want to study. I want to put on a wife-beater and do something stupid.


----------



## feels

I got the job. :3 They're paying me more than my last job too. I'm actually really excited about it. At the end the interviewer was like "I think you'll do really well here *you're really easy to talk to*(!!!!)". 


Now, the ONLY downside is I'm worried about my drug test. It's been at least 4 weeks since I last smoked, maybe a little more, but I smoked pretty frequently. I'm hoping so hard that I'm clean by now cause if that's the reason I don't get this job I'm gonna literally cry. This place seems amazing and it would really be a bummer. We'll see. At least I nailed an interview.


----------



## kivi

I should stop reading sad books, it just makes me feel worse.
Also, I didn't study well today, I wasn't feeling good enough to concentrate. I hope I study like I did last day or I won't be able to finish my homework.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Can I go one day without misinterpreting a social situation and embarrassing myself for not understanding it? If people don't explicitly spell out what they're telling me my mind can interpret it bizarrely.


----------



## quesara

Two negatives equal a positive.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I'm very cold.


----------



## tea111red

I need practice. Getting that isn't easy, though.


----------



## feels

I wish this was a career this is the greatest **** of all time.


----------



## Flora20

So much to do tomorrow -.- hope I survive


----------



## Just Lurking

4am and wide awake. Perfect..


----------



## coeur_brise

I guess next time I shouldn't bother. I feel like such a bother. Why am I so sensitive? I tried hard, very hard to make the laffs. We laughed together. I'm not sure we cried together. Both laughed, one cried.

It's all boo hoo. But I tried so hard. Live and learn, girly? Plenty of fish? C'mon girl. If anyone can decipher this message, kudos to you. And a dancing banana :banana


----------



## feels

I passed my drug test!!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Charmeleon

The butthurt is strong again today


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## sushiii

What I'm thinking right now??well,that alot of sas users r worse than ppl that has looked down on me irl.


----------



## cosmicslop

Nars Walkyrie lip liner is so beautiful and silky. I wouldn't be surprised if I finished it by the middle of October.


----------



## RubixQ

feels said:


> I passed my drug test!!!! I'm so excited!!!


Congratulations on the new job


----------



## Kevin001

Damn I'm 24 and still don't know how to address a letter......good thing there is google.


----------



## alienjunkie

u don’t realize how depressed U are until good things happen to you and even then you can’t even bring it in yourself to be happy but when the smallest bad thing happens all you can think about is wanting to die yikes


----------



## samiisprink

i should probably get off SAS and mentally prepare for a minimum 10 minutes presentation i have to give in 3 hours.


----------



## quesara

And so it goes.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope they can work with me :sigh.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Ughhh why is it considered socially unacceptable to just wish someone (specifically a relative) happy birthday through text?? I don't want to call my brother only to say "happy birthday". That's just awkward. But I don't know what else I would say after. I don't want to say anything after. The day is almost over, times ticking. ****.


----------



## iCod

I'm so socially retarded and inept that even the people of SAS can see it. I say all the wrong stuff at the wrong times.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm a bigger failure than almost everyone on this website, in general.

And I always feel disconnected from others and like an outsider no matter where (and always have felt that way,) but I don't have the energy usually to maintain connections with most people. I'm also really picky due to bad experiences with people, and easily overwhelmed. Like I want a lot of space, I hate clingyness, but then I'm always just staring through a metaphorical window at everyone else who is forming actual connections and content in doing so. 

In real life I also additionally feel like everyone views me as a lost alien child.

I don't ask people questions about themselves usually I find it really hard like I'm intruding, the more I like someone the harder that is, I don't bring up conversations that would lead to learning more about people. I can literally only form acquaintanceships, and for the most part that's all I've ever had and all I ever will have. 

I'm not sure how I managed to get over all of this with my best friend, but that's the only time that's really happened as far as I can really remember, at least since childhood. We didn't even start out as friends, we started out dating, so it wasn't conventional. 

I think it's probably too exhausting for me anyway. I guess I'll just deal with always feeling left out. It's my fault.


----------



## Orb

.


----------



## sephera

sleeping and having a day off tomorrow


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think it's probably too exhausting for me anyway. I guess I'll just deal with always feeling left out. It's my fault.


You didn't choose to feel this way, it's not fair to blame yourself.


----------



## tea111red

Something's got to give .........NOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Ben12

Woah oh, woah oh, woah oh, woah oh, ... I want to be you.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've never opened up much about this on SAS, but I believe that one of the big reasons for my problems is the only person in my life who is my age and I'm always in contact with. The one person in my life who has been alongside me throughout my entire life, physically growing at a relatively similar rate, but mentally going down a much different road.

Let's just say that I'm far more functional and exponentially further ahead in emotional development.

My brother is autistic. He is far less functional than I am, and I already function at a less than ideal level due to anxiety. If you saw us together, you could quickly pick out the differences in behaviour. Quite frankly, I'm normal. He's not. He isn't necessarily intellectually impaired (a psychologist actually hypothesized a few years ago that he could be a literal genius), but he is definitely emotionally very poor. My emotional intelligence is considered excellent. In quite a dramatic contrast, I'd guess his to be quite poor. 
Legally, he is disabled.

If you think I'm 'blaming' him for my problems, you're wrong. And if you disagree, I don't care. No matter how you look at it, he has significantly affected my development, and has without a doubt contributed to my social anxiety. Don't even try arguing with me. Kids learn off of each other. I had him to learn off, and he had me. I never had proper experience with normal kids until I was ELEVEN. Sure enough, when I started normal schooling in 5th grade (I had done home schooling previously, another serious impairment from my childhood that still affects me), I was socially retarded. All because of him. I was not autistic, but I was probably showing symptoms of it. I had to try and learn proper social etiquette in a 'fast lane' of sorts. This combined with plenty of bullying and social anxiety made my childhood pretty ****ty.

I'm now in year 11, and I have honestly progressed immensely. I am nothing like how I was 6 years ago. I'm no longer socially retarded. Yes I know, I'm always saying I'm 'socially retarded', but I mean that in the social anxiety sense. In reality, I'm socially competent enough, and I have the essential skills required for basic adult functioning; i.e things like being able to buy items and change tone/behaviour in relation to who I'm with. My brother still does not have these skills. He is quite literally socially retarded. It's a small miracle for him to successfully buy something from a store without screwing up.

Now that I'm much more developed, I'm completely immune to his abnormal behaviours/mental processes affecting my own. I often try giving him advice, but he doesn't listen to me, despite the fact that I'm far wiser and smarter. I try having conversations with him, but he struggles to handle abstract concepts, even usually taking sarcasm literally unless it's extremely obvious that I'm being sarcastic. He just obsesses over the same crap like crazy. Conversations are one sided and superficial. I don't get any intellectual stimulation from them, and that has also affected me.

Basically, I wish he was normal. So that I could have something resembling a friend that I could hold normal conversations with, share good times with, etc. Maybe if he was normal, then I would be normal too.

It's because of him, as well as social anxiety, that I don't know how to interact with normal people my age.


----------



## tea111red

it'd be nice to meet another lonely, broken person and then to find some happiness.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

if youre healthy enough to have a job then shut the f**k up


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

It's so cold...


----------



## SofaKing

When I'm in a position to "retire", I think I'd want to drive one of those Google cars around taking all the street view photos for Google Maps.

Perfect for me.


----------



## Crisigv

KyleInSTL said:


> When I'm in a position to "retire", I think I'd want to drive one of those Google cars around taking all the street view photos for Google Maps.
> 
> Perfect for me.


I actually saw one yesterday, lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KyleInSTL said:


> When I'm in a position to "retire", I think I'd want to drive one of those Google cars around taking all the street view photos for Google Maps.
> 
> Perfect for me.





Crisigv said:


> I actually saw one yesterday, lol.


 The weirdness is that I know for a fact they've been through my neighborhood multiple times in the time I've lived here and nobody in my family has ever seen them. The damn thing would have to drive by about 10 - 15 feet from my front window in broad daylight and my dad ALWAYS keeps the shades wide open.

I checked out the pics of our building on Google a few times. It was kind of weird to see the shadow of that camera mast on the ground right there in front of my window. Gives me the willies. There's just something unnatural about it.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope she got the car.


----------



## Idontgetit

Born to late to explore the earth. Born too soon to explore the galaxy. Born just in time to browse dank memes


----------



## Just Lurking

10 teens show up at another teen's house armed with weapons...

The targeted teen is assaulted by the group, and during the assault upon him, he fatally stabs one of them...

The targeted teen gets charged with second degree murder while none of the surviving nine get charged with anything whatsoever...

^^ Canadian justice in a nutshell...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Just Lurking said:


> 10 teens show up at another teen's house armed with weapons...
> 
> The targeted teen is assaulted by the group, and during the assault upon him, he fatally stabs one of them...
> 
> The targeted teen gets charged with second degree murder while none of the surviving nine get charged with anything whatsoever...
> 
> ^^ Canadian justice in a nutshell...


Wow, why? What were the circumstances that put the blame on him? Was the knife illegal?

In the US in most states if your co-assaulter dies all of the assaulters get a felony murder charge.


----------



## SilkyJay

I really hope these 2 jobs I applied to after this last months job situation has now moled over, call for an interview. Feels good though to have a little positivity in site, I think I see it. 

I think I can, I think I can


----------



## Just Lurking

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Wow, why? What were the circumstances that put the blame on him? Was the knife illegal?
> 
> In the US in most states if your co-assaulter dies all of the assaulters get a felony murder charge.


The knife was just a household variety. I found a few more details about it -- it sounds like the victim was actually 'retreating' after the assault had already taken place. He wound up pleading guilty to manslaughter for a six-year sentence. If the victim was retreating, then manslaughter probably fits. Even if you were outnumbered 10-to-1, you can't exactly legally hunt down the perpetrators after the fact.


----------



## Crisigv

WillYouStopDave said:


> The weirdness is that I know for a fact they've been through my neighborhood multiple times in the time I've lived here and nobody in my family has ever seen them. The damn thing would have to drive by about 10 - 15 feet from my front window in broad daylight and my dad ALWAYS keeps the shades wide open.
> 
> I checked out the pics of our building on Google a few times. It was kind of weird to see the shadow of that camera mast on the ground right there in front of my window. Gives me the willies. There's just something unnatural about it.


Yeah, I'm sure they've been by my house a few times too. This was the third time I've seen the car now, and every time was when I was driving, thankfully.


----------



## Just Lurking

Sometimes, it's hard to tell whether or not a thread is serious or just meant as a joke...


----------



## shelbster18

I'm pretty sure my bf's friend's house is haunted like he said it is. Not too long ago when I went to his house, I went to the bathroom and then all of a sudden it sounded like the closet door next to the bathroom was squeaking and it was closed all the way. The light was even on before I went to the bathroom. I heard them talking in the other room while I was in there. He said he always feels like something's watching him in the bathroom. :S And one time, I tried to find my bf's lighter and it all of a sudden popped up in the spot where all of us looked and we didn't see it there before. Hmmm.


----------



## probably offline

Suspense is the worst. Waiting. 6 hours. I'm so nervous now. Like... I don't feel that nervous about meeting, since I don't think that it will be awkward, but my body is reacting that way. It's doing its own thang.


----------



## Surly Wurly

probably offline said:


> Suspense is the worst. Waiting. 6 hours. I'm so nervous now. Like... I don't feel that nervous about meeting, since I don't think that it will be awkward, but my body is reacting that way. It's doing its own thang.


i dunno what your anxiety history is like but i think sometimes we just dont know how to process good stuff that well. you get excited and it just feels like "WAAAHHH IM NOT READY TO FEEL THIS WTF IS GOING ON", it basically just takes the contents of your head and turns it upside down and then yr like "what am i sposed to do with this"

hope it goes well, touch here for extra fortitude










(use enlarge, i have small hands : / but powerful. excellent for delivering sheep)


----------



## Crisigv

I worked Monday to Friday and then I work Sunday to Tuesday. Today was my one day off, why did I have to ruin it by making an appointment in the morning.


----------



## RubixQ

Patience is old school Take That... did their 90s stuff disappear from existence? :sus


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Where's my money Leo? Seriously I better get that £4.25 though.


----------



## probably offline

Surly Wurly said:


> i dunno what your anxiety history is like but i think sometimes we just dont know how to process good stuff that well. you get excited and it just feels like "WAAAHHH IM NOT READY TO FEEL THIS WTF IS GOING ON", it basically just takes the contents of your head and turns it upside down and then yr like "what am i sposed to do with this"
> 
> hope it goes well, touch here for extra fortitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (use enlarge, i have small hands : / but powerful. excellent for delivering sheep)


That was pretty much it! AAAAND now he's sitting next to me and everything went well! ANddd I'm a little drunk :>


----------



## bad baby

this just came to me, but... last night i had a dream that shia labeouf had died. for those of you that don't know - which is like, all of you basically (;>.>) - he is my celebrity crush atm and yeaaaa that probably says a lot about me, but moving on... anyway i wonder what that signifies, and also i just found this and roflcopter (i rarely say "roflcopter", so when i do, you know it's _something_):

(srsly this is even better than that vid of wenger and mourinho gettin it on)


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

probably offline said:


> That was pretty much it! AAAAND now he's sitting next to me and everything went well! ANddd I'm a little drunk :>


That's so exciting!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Two people bought things woooooo. Everyone else's chronic failure is my success :')

Still no email about other money but I expect I'll at least have to wait until Monday, lame.


----------



## calichick

I'm thinking that my avatar pic resembles a guy that I like who likes me in return but who I can't have and it makes me crave something deep down in my belly.....


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I like my new cardigan.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ugh, I am dreading DST. I hate it when it's dark for most of the day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

15


----------



## Surly Wurly

probably offline said:


> That was pretty much it! AAAAND now he's sitting next to me and everything went well! ANddd I'm a little drunk :>


i hope you are highly adept at savouring victory. if you arent, then you really need to get to work on it. excellent work, comrade


----------



## Andras96

My brain is turning into mush. I can feel my brain cells dying as I type this.


----------



## blue2

A weird cat that sits outside my window it keeps bleeding from its head every few days but doesn't die this is not a metaphore it could be a demon


----------



## Fionaa

im thinking of what is going to happen the next week, month and year.. i overthink everything, i need to stop, cause its killing me


----------



## cosmicslop

**** what I'm thinking better not be true, because I'm not in the mood to break hearts.Ugh Let's see how Monday goes.


----------



## Kevin001

Note to self ~ don't talk to drunk people. They don't know when to quit talking to you and don't know what the hell they're talking about.


----------



## helpthis

PocketoAlice said:


> I miss you.


:hug


----------



## Charmeleon

The thought of leaving everything behind, cutting contact and changing my name has been popping up in my head a lot recently


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm so jealous of my mom and sister since they moved to Washington. Now I just found out today that my stepdad's daughter and her boyfriend just moved to Portland. I want to leave this garbage state and start a new life so bad.


----------



## Just Lurking

I get so many Facebook updates of 'friends' liking and commenting on _other people's_ stuff... people I don't even know.

Joe updated his profile picture.
Melissa uploaded a picture of her family (including the dog! yay?).
Samantha posted a picture of her kid.
Laura posted her wedding picture.

Who the f*** are these people??? _I don't care_ what these strangers are doing with their lives, and I sure as all hell don't care about seeing their kids, pets, and weddings!!

You are _failing me_, Facebook.


----------



## Winds

One of the few times I can say I'm not thinking about much of anything. Just another night of listening to music and the rain. Both got me in a very relax mood.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

fuk wat *****ez thinka me ((

-shatteredglass (i wish)


----------



## JustThisGuy

I have time to watch horror movies all day, I just am unsure if I have the gumption. So lazy. Fear the Walking Dead ends tonight, and I have zombie films lined up. Good thing or bad thing? I don't wanna be redundant. But also wanna watch what I wanna watch. Hrm...


----------



## Kevin001

Its so hard being the only introverted person in my family.


----------



## layitontheline

I'm thrilled it's getting cold enough to start drinking tea again. Yay for fall, yay for winter, yay for winter bunnies at who come knockin at mah door. And teaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kivi

It is the first time someone who is not my relative adds me on their Whatsapp group :fall (probably it's because I have started to use it this year). All of my classmates are on there and I don't feel left out?


----------



## sweetSacrifice

Can somebody kill me fast? Please. I beg for it...


----------



## mattmc

What do you say to someone whose obviously not lonely or lacking in affection? Like, they're not even insecure?

This person is so much the opposite of me that I feel totally lost as to what to say.


----------



## TenYears

Weekends alone, with no interaction at all, really suck. I'm distracting myself.

Watching the Astros v Diamondbacks, and occasionally switching over to the Rangers v Halos on my laptop. Watching the Texans get their *** handed to them by the Falcons. Looking forward to Cowboys v Saints tonight. I do love this time of year. And switching between SAS and my other sites.

I do know how to distract myself from thinking about the things that make me cray-cray, and there are a lot of them lately. I've got this down to an art form.


----------



## SilentLyric

hello post nasal drip :/


----------



## helpthis

This site is barely usable right now! It's taking more than a minute per page load!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I thought I was the only one. lol.


----------



## Depo

I want to play SOMA so bad! But it's taking too long to download. I'll probably download it tomorrrow, my benzos are starting to kick in and I won't be able to make it lol :yawn.


----------



## coeur_brise

Kicking myself because I should have known. I just should've but maybe I was too stupid or disillusioned to see it for myself. coeur = broken. Guess I'll have something to talk about in therapy, at least. I really hope so. I hope it helps.


----------



## Just Lurking

Why is the DVD for the final season of CSI so expensive?
$73 -- that's so ludicrous, it's laughable.

I just bought the last season of Criminal Minds for $24.

Standard fare is $45, yes... $50-55, hmm, OK... but $60-70 or more for _one set_? Might as well be an advertisement for Pirate Bay. Screw you guys.


----------



## SilentLyric

2/2. when the music and anime make me cry, that's a good day!!! ;_:


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's so funny how other couples react when my girlfriend and I start kissing up on each other in public. Next thing you know, they all start doing the same thing as if it's a competition.


----------



## bad baby

-typed skype msg last night
-checks phone this morning
-status still 'pending'/not sent

great job, internet. love it


----------



## Kevin001

I'm glad that is over with.


----------



## Just Lurking

> Waterloo Region Police are investigating after a man was killed by an arrow in Kitchener, Ont., today.
> 
> They have deemed the death "suspicious."


They have deemed the death suspicious... 
Well, good to hear they've figured that much out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just Lurking said:


> They have deemed the death suspicious...
> Well, good to hear they've figured that much out.


 You know how it is. You've got to eliminate the impossible before you state the obvious.


----------



## tea111red

The people on this show disgust me....jumping from "relationship" to "relationship." :roll


----------



## millenniumman75

helpthis said:


> This site is barely usable right now! It's taking more than a minute per page load!





Kevin001 said:


> ^^ I thought I was the only one. lol.


There was definitely something up last night.

There are still times when I get HTTP 500 errors when posting.


----------



## layitontheline

Now that I no longer fall in the under-25 age group selections, I feel so old.

Sign up for a chance to win! Must be 18-25.
Fill out your profile! 16-25 OR 26-deathbed.

Where did my youth go! This must sound ridiculous to anyone older than me, and I'm sorry. I'll get there one day.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Surprisingly, most of the background music playing in Starbucks are pretty enjoying.


----------



## quesara

Feeling grateful.


----------



## TryingMara

I have to hang on to what I can, distract myself, and try to see/make positive of current situations, because I am hanging on a thread.


----------



## herk

feel so disconnected from the world


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Depression, Anxiety and Agoraphobia... I feel as if those disorders have ruined my life beyond repair at this point. I wish I could be a better person, I wish I could be there for friends and family but I can't be and it stings. I wish I wasn't such a disappointment. I want to be happy, I want to be normal but I don't see it ever happening. So many people around the world are loved but I'm not one of them. And people expect me just to soldier on? They should be amazed that I'm still even here after all this time, after all this pain and suffering. I know I'm not the only person to feel this way but I can't deal with it for much longer. I feel empty and less human everyday. Do people not understand or do they just not care? This torment is just too much. I'm losing what little grip I've had. I can tell I'm not going to be able to survive. I've lost so much time.


----------



## PolkaTheSalsa

I have no idea how to date lol. I'm screwed.


----------



## mr hoang

PolkaTheSalsa said:


> I have no idea how to date lol. I'm screwed.


Same here lol...but I guess u live and learn.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

what got me extra salty today was seeing my only irl friend interacting with somebody i now kind of hate. (former crush btw yeah i know my emotions are wild) 
he flat out ditched me for him and it stung a little, but i'm actually kinda used to it lol. nonetheless it made me feel like pouring hot coffee or something on my thighs.

who wants to get drunk af and maybe make out w/ me??


----------



## GiveMePie

Why am I still awake 
:sigh


----------



## Kevin001

Epic fail. At least I tried.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Started reading this:

https://sco.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bairn

took me a while to realise it was in Scots, wonder if this is what Danish people feel like when they start reading something Norwegian and vice versa...

I always have to check the spelling because I keep spelling it bairne lol.


----------



## Steve French

Maybe I shouldn't have started the project worth 15% of my overall mark with only an hour to go.


----------



## cmed

> AOL dialup lives on as a service, and is, in fact, still a cash cow. As recently as 2013, two and a half million people were still paying monthly for AOL dialup service. That means that good old AOL dialup was still generating $624 million in revenue a year.


That's the most incredible thing I've heard in a long time. That should be under a Snapple cap.


----------



## dune87

I can't sleep. And my room looks like bombarded because I started taking out the autumn clothes and putting away the summer ones.


----------



## KelsKels

You guys, you guys, you guys!!! This is the month! O.O

Should I replay Unity? Ehhh... the plot and ending are a real punch in the dick... so I don't think I will. It would be the first time in 4 years that I wouldn't replay the last game before getting the new one though. Maybe I should just to keep up with tradition lol. I've been on a sims kick since finishing the Witcher games though. Lord knows I can't play 2 games at once so we will see :b


----------



## Overdrive

there is no exit with social phobia


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

That thread got deleted while I was typing 



what I wanted to post said:


> When I first started here I only chatted with people who I had a "quote conversation" with first. It seems like the more I post though, and the better known I get, now people are starting conversations with me randomly. I'm glad, mostly, because I want friends, but it's a bit shocking and difficult to get a random pm. You don't know how to talk to someone if you've never seen their posts before, or if they have no posts. I don't know what the 0 post members hitting on women expect.


----------



## mr hoang

I just cooked some fetucini alfredo with chicken breast for dinner and it tastes good. Im proud of myself. I dont usually cook often. Id like to learn a few more recipes since ill be on my own for 3 weeks.


----------



## Sprocketjam

Persephone The Dread said:


> Started reading this:
> 
> https://sco.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bairn
> 
> took me a while to realise it was in Scots, wonder if this is what Danish people feel like when they start reading something Norwegian and vice versa...
> 
> I always have to check the spelling because I keep spelling it bairne lol.


Well I'm from Scotland and even I struggled with it a little. No one talks like this unless they've time travelled from the 50s or they're from the poor end of Glasgow.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sprocketjam said:


> Well I'm from Scotland and even I struggled with it a little. No one talks like this unless they've time travelled from the 50s or they're from the poor end of Glasgow.


Yeah, evidently it's written in Scots (the language,) but I don't think that's widely spoken is it anymore? Still after that I got curious and started reading more stuff and there were some parts of the discussion pages that suggested some people aren't writing properly and messing about a bit.


----------



## tea111red

I wish I had more entertainment.


----------



## tea111red

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## FieryHeart

I wish I was brave enough to do what I want to do instead of always doing what I'm told.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Great, I'm gonna be up all night.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I've been having some weird dreams recently. Ones that consist of a heaven and hell like reality, where at times I feel really sad or feel enlightened.. Where I fight against myself from both sides.. Waking up to the sensation of someone pouring lemon juice on my head? Wtf. 

Last night was the most surreal though.. I dreamt that I came back from the dead? It was so vivid and strange that by the time i realised, i woke up. Bizarre.


----------



## LostinReverie

Really sick of still being a virgin. My libido has been crazy for some reason and I'm very frustrated.


----------



## helpthis

LostInReverie said:


> Really sick of still being a virgin. My libido has been crazy for some reason and I'm very frustrated.


Where do you live?


----------



## LostinReverie

helpthis said:


> Where do you live?


Minnesnowta


----------



## probably offline

Surly Wurly said:


> i hope you are highly adept at savouring victory. if you arent, then you really need to get to work on it. excellent work, comrade


I am :>


----------



## TenYears

I need to stay away from my ex-gf. Do not call her...do not call her...do not call her. I have a stack of free movie passes on my dresser and lots of expendable income right now. And no one to go with. Nothing worse than having idle time on my hands right now. My apartment's clean. I'm tired of gaming. Think I might go see "Sicario" later (by myself), and then "The Martian". RottenTomatoes says they're both supposed to be really good, and they're hardly every wrong. And besides one ends right before the other one starts. So all I have to do is exit the theatre and pay for the second movie real quick (*cough*). That'll knock out four or five hours, then I'm to bed and back to work tomorrow.

Do not call her....do not call her...do not call her.


----------



## Kevin001

Every day is getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## RubixQ

The irony. How dare a woman say something bitter towards men... I mean it's not like any guys here have ever said offensive things towards women. Am I right guys?


----------



## Just Lurking

Still using those awkward, over-sized stock pictures, I see.
At some point, they'll shrink or stop altogether. 
You'd think.

Or, maybe we should all start including them in our comments. Here's one for this post.

Top result for "awkward stock picture" -- perfect.










Not overly suggestive is it, heh


----------



## Ben12

Do you have a crush on Avril Lavigne? It's ok, I do too. 
@Just Lurking


----------



## Just Lurking

Ben12 said:


> Do you have a crush on Avril Lavigne? It's ok, I do too.


Usually, the Avril Bomb is reserved for VMs, but I'll sooo use this as an excuse to bomb this whole thread~


----------



## Surly Wurly

its rare for me to just feel one emotion, my mind just fizzes with all sorts of garbage constantly. sometimes its even nice to just feel sad because at least thats just one thing to deal with. 

but i just had to switch a song off because it reminded me of my life a long time ago and made me feel so utterly fcking alone. even with all the progress ive made i just find it so hard to believe i will ever feel loved again. i just have these memories of situations which expired a long time ago, which i can compare with the garbage i have going on now. sometimes it feels like recovering from losing your love just means not being able to love anymore. the reason you dont care about those feelings is that those feelings are just dead. i hope im wrong about this. 

my old life was crap anyway and i was a loser, but i dunno. sometimes i wish i could go back to being stupid and blindly in love. 

its never going to be like that again. the guy i was back then has been completely vaporised. im a different species now...im like a platypus feeling nostalgic about being in love when i used to be a moth. 


noone ever fell in love with a platypus


----------



## Pongowaffle

There was no parking until I found one nice spot. But then some dude was sitting on the curb smoking a cigarette. When I waited to hint him to move, eventually honking and then yelling at him I was gonna park if he could moved, he just looked at me weird and completely despondent before looking away and ignoring me. Having no choice, I kept circling around the area to find no parking while that spot is still open, but he kept sitting there. Eventually I gave up and paid to park at the parking structure. Right when I walked out of the structure after paying, I noticed he was gone.


----------



## McFly

arrrgh, that's so irritating how on accident I repeat so many of the same key words in the same sentence on accident arrrggh.


----------



## coeur_brise

You always sigh molinigh. You sowa shoo. Yeseh shooooo ooo.

Ken Lee, tulibudibu douchoo. Ken leeee.
*trying to smile through tears*


----------



## SilentLyric

_I've got a jet black heart._


----------



## coeur_brise

Surly Wurly said:


> my old life was crap anyway and i was a loser, but i dunno. sometimes i wish i could go back to being stupid and blindly in love.
> 
> its never going to be like that again. the guy i was back then has been completely vaporised. im a different species now...im like a platypus feeling nostalgic about being in love when i used to be a moth.
> 
> noone ever fell in love with a platypus


Are u kidding? The entire scientific community is completely in love with the playhouse (oops platypus), maybe not in a romantic way but here's proof:


















And here's to your inner child, may he live on forever on biscuits, cakes, and Marmite. As one should.


----------



## SilentLyric

totally not nervous at all. nope.


----------



## theotherone

i love that guy a lot, and he's not even that guy [the one i thought i was glued to, the 35 year old >< old right]

it's almost like i fell in love 3 times, and married the one i loved the most, because i trusted him more,
but u know that guy idk..... he was 'ignorant' at times... sometimes i think it's made up, i fell for distance,

i love my hubby lots... but... i'm sometimes upset. naturally. it doesn't make sense, and i hate that almost as much as
anxiety

basically there's one person who changed my life ~ i think it was my imagination ~ damn telepathy.

[atleast i'm semi-normal]


----------



## theotherone

not everything was about love for me, MAJORITY of my life was finding a connection - --- see I'm as Lonely as Lonely can be.

n that was traumatizing, I WILL get therapy right? I know I need it too... I always did. You know, I'm the best and the worst of friends, I'm there,
but I'm no good, I'll never trust you enough to stick around for me.

someone stuck inside doesn't find connections.... i makes MISTAKES. but never am the mistake.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Black hole sun won't you come and wash away the rain.


----------



## Kevin001

The joys of having a panic attack.


----------



## Gilmoreboy

this white noise is getting deafening right now but its cool, cool for cats cool for cats cool for cats! why you have to make things so complicated!

drugs is now to be pronounced as dugs :surprise:

fart is now to be pronounced as far :frown2:

this is what gose on inside my head :grin2: that guy is going offlline :wink2:


----------



## 64296

Thinking about how it'll go when I go back to school, and if I can actually stay in school this time.


----------



## Charmeleon

My goodness I have the stupidest first world problems right now.


----------



## odetoanoddity

Wondering what this chronic cough, excessive phlegm and sore chest/back muscles could mean.


----------



## Lorelen

How strange the space between two people can feel.


----------



## reaffected

Lorelen said:


> How strange the space between two people can feel.


Reminds me of one of my favorite quotes...

"It is as if I had a string somewhere under my left ribs, tightly and inextricably knotted to a similar string situated in the corresponding quarter of your little frame. And if that boisterous channel, and two hundred miles or so of land some broad between us, I am afraid that cord of communion will be snapt; and then I've a nervous notion I should take to bleeding inwardly. As for you, - you'd forget me."

Likely irrelevant, but quite joyously I was reminded of a favorite book of mine. No matter what there is either this humming of life it seems sitting between others or some magnetism, be it push or pull, in the space between.


----------



## quesara

reaffected said:


> Reminds me of one of my favorite quotes...
> 
> "It is as if I had a string somewhere under my left ribs, tightly and inextricably knotted to a similar string situated in the corresponding quarter of your little frame. And if that boisterous channel, and two hundred miles or so of land some broad between us, I am afraid that cord of communion will be snapt; and then I've a nervous notion I should take to bleeding inwardly. As for you, - you'd forget me."
> 
> Likely irrelevant, but quite joyously I was reminded of a favorite book of mine. No matter what there is either this humming of life it seems sitting between others or some magnetism, be it push or pull, in the space between.


Ahh, Jane Eyre. This whole post is beautiful. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Barakiel

I added a certain musician I like as a friend on Facebook, and noticed he signs onto the chat sometimes. I wonder if it would be a bad idea or not to try saying hello? actually I'm not too sure how good his English might be, and what if I just end up embarrassing myself D:


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just worked 12 hours, completely destroyed my body, and now I can't sleep. I have to do it again later today too. No sick time left either.

You figure working so much would make me sleep, but nope. The more tired and worn out I get, the less able I am to fall asleep. It's like a double f**k you.


----------



## CannabisOil

just been reflecting on my past...Me and my twin brother started having anxiety and depression when I was around the age of 13 but never knew why we felt that way, the same time my mom was showing signs of narcissistic personality disorder or borderline personality disorder. she was always controlling, constantly shouting, saying mean things, get physically and emotionally abusive towards me and my siblings while growing up, it was horrible. what was insidious about it was the abuse was covert, It would only happen when no other adults were around. When we started to speak up about the abuse, she would triagulate to my aunts & uncles telling them we were bad kids and that we "deserved it", bcuz of that my many of my cousins think we're a-holes. She pretty much bullied us our whole lives, loved to prod at our insecurities and smirk and laugh if were incapable of doing something due to our mental disorders. She would treat complete strangers on the street with more love and respect than she did her own family, it was always about how good she looked in front of people. I've always wondered why she hated us and why I always felt worthless growing up. After some soul searching, I realized it wasn't us and it was her that was the problem. she had issues from her childhood she needed to resolve and that was her way of dealing with it.


----------



## bad baby

Barakiel said:


> I added a certain musician I like as a friend on Facebook, and noticed he signs onto the chat sometimes. I wonder if it would be a bad idea or not to try saying hello? actually I'm not too sure how good his English might be, and what if I just end up embarrassing myself D:


this reminds me of that time i sent graham coxon a friend req on fb and he ignored me. *HE IGNORED ME.* what kind of ****ing person does that??? like srsly graham you will NOT live this down, i will post this everywhere i go on the internet, _I WILL RUIN YOU_ you better believe it i will!!!!

mother****er :bah


----------



## Karaleigh

Honestly I'm thinking about food because I haven't eaten in 4 or 5 hours. :3


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like another long day for me.


----------



## TryingMara

That was too coincidental.


----------



## harrison

I'm so tired.


----------



## bad baby

i might dance like your auntie
i don't care 'cos we're here to party


----------



## Barakiel

bad baby said:


> this reminds me of that time i sent graham coxon a friend req on fb and he ignored me. *HE IGNORED ME.* what kind of ****ing person does that??? like srsly graham you will NOT live this down, i will post this everywhere i go on the internet, _I WILL RUIN YOU_ you better believe it i will!!!!
> 
> mother****er :bah


Like he just didn't accept or he actually blocked your account? Did you happen to have Oasis liked? :con


----------



## animefreak

Pixar really never ceases to amaze me. Animation is one of my greatest interests; I have a lot of knowledge on these leading studios. I can say with confidence that of the leading animation studios dominating the theatres, Pixar is my favorite. It was my dream in high school to work my way up in the art world and get a job at Pixar in my 30's-40's or an internship. But I know it's very idealistic so that thought usually dies down. But they just... NEVER cease to amaze me. Every time a new movie comes out, while this thought is dying down, the movie lights that spark right up again in me, thinking "I want to be a part of that." I watched Inside Out and I'm now listening to the soundtrack by Michael Giacchino, and I'm having that feeling now. Then eventually it will die down again as the realistic side of me takes over, but then a new movie will come out....


----------



## bad baby

Barakiel said:


> Like he just didn't accept or he actually blocked your account? Did you happen to have Oasis liked? :con












nah i think he's just a ****


----------



## Lorelen

Ga-a-a-w-w-wd my back hurts.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I need to go to bed early tonight.


----------



## nightfly

why must people discriminate against pessimistic rodents?


----------



## herk

need to find a girl who is as bad at flirting as i am


----------



## Blue Dino

Drove 35 on a 35mph zone, when some douchebag with a backwards baseball cap and sporty sunglasses tailgated me like crazy for several blocks before passing me and yelled out his window "Go Bro!" and spit at my direction out his car window. His back bumper has a giant sticker labeled "Lane Crusher".



animefreak said:


> Pixar really never ceases to amaze me. Animation is one of my greatest interests; I have a lot of knowledge on these leading studios. I can say with confidence that of the leading animation studios dominating the theatres, Pixar is my favorite. It was my dream in high school to work my way up in the art world and get a job at Pixar in my 30's-40's or an internship. But I know it's very idealistic so that thought usually dies down. But they just... NEVER cease to amaze me. Every time a new movie comes out, while this thought is dying down, the movie lights that spark right up again in me, thinking "I want to be a part of that." I watched Inside Out and I'm now listening to the soundtrack by Michael Giacchino, and I'm having that feeling now. Then eventually it will die down again as the realistic side of me takes over, but then a new movie will come out....


Sounds like you're in for an annual torture cycle. But I guess they're worth it, with an exception of the Carz series.



bad baby said:


> nah i think he's just a ****


Maybe he just needs his head check, or he's feeling pins and needles.

Woohoo!


----------



## theotherone

the pessimistic squirrel said:


> why must people discriminate against pessimistic rodents?


exactly. read my mind.


----------



## theotherone

i love to imagine this.....

somewhere far away, is a girl like me in this universe.


----------



## Cyan22

theotherone said:


> i love to imagine this.....
> 
> somewhere far away, is a girl like me in this universe.


Hopeful thoughts, always nice while they last..........


----------



## theotherone

gone astray said:


> Hopeful thoughts, always nice while they last..........


ya.

but i mean think about it 7 billion, there's gotta be someone with similar mindset, there own distinction just like u


----------



## Phthalo blend

herk said:


> need to find a girl who is as bad at flirting as i am


Well now I'm thinking this heh. Also, I love Halloween but for some reason I'm not getting into the spirit this year...


----------



## JustThisGuy

I have this sinking feeling that @gopherinferno is gonna get me if I fall asleep.


----------



## gopherinferno

JustThisGuy said:


> I have this sinking feeling that @gopherinferno is gonna get me if I fall asleep.


----------



## JustThisGuy

gopherinferno said:


>


----------



## kivi

I have so much homework. I was thinking about doing my previous homework, which needs to be ready for tomorrow, but, now he gave us more than my previous one and they all need to be completed for tomorrow.
Though yesterday I had more homework than today's, but I managed to complete it. 
I'll be very anxious if I can't complete because my math teachers are very serious and quite sarcastic about it.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

karenw said:


> The term normies, you would soon get your pants in a twist if they had a term for you.


Yeah I do really dislike that term, not sure if its just an SAS thing.


----------



## cmed

Saw a post on Facebook this morning claiming October is national adopt a dog month. Then I saw another post saying it was national gluten-free month. Then I saw another post saying it was national cyber security awareness month.

Guess what? I've just decided that November is going to be national let's stop promoting make-pretend holidays that we pulled out of our assses for the sake of marketing month.


----------



## Methodical

Blue Dino said:


> Drove 35 on a 35mph zone, when some douchebag with a backwards baseball cap and sporty sunglasses tailgated me like crazy for several blocks before passing me and yelled out his window "Go Bro!" and spit at my direction out his car window. His back bumper has a giant sticker labeled "Lane Crusher".


I know you were peeved at the time but you just have to laugh at the situation now. Down to the last detail, "Go BRO!" Tailgaters give me so much anxiety so I immediately move over to the next lane. If I'm already a bit over the speed limit and another driver is tailgating, I'm not going to speed faster to accommodate them so I don't understand why they do it when the next lane is wide open.


----------



## Vuldoc

I need a hair cut. I should give myself a buzz cut that way I don't have to think about my hair for a while.


----------



## Charmeleon

karenw said:


> Its embarrassing being a female at times.


Pretend you have a penis. Boom! Problem solved


----------



## blue2

karenw said:


> No because then you would be attracted to me.


You can be mean at times...just sayin :spit, guys are probably attracted to you cause your a smart crazy gurl but maybe they know its just their genetic makeup trying to trick them into perceived normality :/


----------



## Charmeleon

karenw said:


> No because then you would be attracted to me.


----------



## blue2

karenw said:


> i dont even get what youve just said. :laugh:


Lmao me either :stu


----------



## layitontheline

It's a good thing I never updated my address on my licence. Now I can vote in a competitive riding where my vote might actually count!


----------



## Charmeleon

Godzillas temp banned!

Say it ain't so :O


----------



## Blue Dino

Methodical said:


> I know you were peeved at the time but you just have to laugh at the situation now. Down to the last detail, "Go BRO!" Tailgaters give me so much anxiety so I immediately move over to the next lane. If I'm already a bit over the speed limit and another driver is tailgating, I'm not going to speed faster to accommodate them so I don't understand why they do it when the next lane is wide open.


Probably just so they can make their superiority known, before moving on. Probably a self-esteem thing too.


----------



## Charmander

The term "Normie". I don't know who came up with it on this forum, but it needs to stop. >.<


----------



## bad baby

Charmander said:


> The term "Normie". I don't know who came up with it on this forum, but it needs to stop. >.<


whenever i see that term i think this:










<3 normie


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> whenever i see that term i think this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 normie


lol have you actually watched cheers

good grief

used to watch that with my homies back in the day, and roseanne was on after it

lol you basically lived my life 10 years late


----------



## bad baby

Surly Wurly said:


> lol have you actually watched cheers
> 
> good grief
> 
> used to watch that with my homies back in the day, and roseanne was on after it
> 
> lol you basically lived my life 10 years late


totes man do i remind you of carla or what 

roseanne was **** though


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> totes man do i remind you of carla or what
> 
> roseanne was **** though


omfg carla?! god no O_O

bet i remind you of fricken frasier x /


----------



## bad baby

Surly Wurly said:


> omfg carla?! god no O_O
> 
> bet i remind you of fricken frasier x /


wat. who then

little bit, but mostly cliff tbh


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> wat. who then
> 
> little bit, but mostly cliff tbh


a fusion of cliff and frasier, i can live with that x3

you can be lilith :love2


----------



## Just Lurking

Charmander said:


> The term "Normie". I don't know who came up with it on this forum, but it needs to stop. >.<


It reflects poorly on the people who use it.


----------



## Just Lurking

Family get-together #2 today... could be as many as 25 people at this one... Hopefully, fewer.

And naturally, it's 21°C out... because we wouldn't want the weather to reflect the time of year for _THIS ONE DAY_ or anything...

Do I want to be outside in the 'nice, bright sunlight'? *NO*!!!


----------



## bad baby

Surly Wurly said:


> a fusion of cliff and frasier, i can live with that x3
> 
> you can be lilith :love2


nah im not sexy enough and i always use blush

hey did you know that i read somewhere the actress who played lilith has social anxiety too.


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> nah im not sexy enough and i always use blush


pfft id totally rate you over lilith, u gotta reassess your market value 



> hey did you know that i read somewhere the actress who played lilith has social anxiety too.


thats pretty bizarre. maybe she just got hypochondria from playing a psychologist :3


----------



## bad baby

Surly Wurly said:


> pfft id totally rate you over lilith, u gotta reassess your market value
> 
> thats pretty bizarre. maybe she just got hypochondria from playing a psychologist :3


well iirc shes said in interviews that she has a hard time opening up around ppl and often comes across as cold and stuck up which really distresses her... kinda ironic that the character of lilith is deliberately like that.. misunderstood soul :/


----------



## euphoria04

I hate the people in my life so much I can hardly stand it.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Can't tell if this is just allergies or if I'm developing a cold. Either way, I wanna die.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

I just want to get married, have four kids and live in a nice house in a nice suburb already.


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> well iirc shes said in interviews that she has a hard time opening up around ppl and often comes across as cold and stuck up which really distresses her... kinda ironic that the character of lilith is deliberately like that.. misunderstood soul :/


there must be some weird mental interactions between actors and the characters they play. have you ever thought much about what acting really is? i think its gotta be one of the most effed up things out


----------



## kesker

so many Cheez-its, so little....smarts. 

*runs to box to double check spelling of Cheez-its.*


----------



## Sprocketjam

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, evidently it's written in Scots (the language,) but I don't think that's widely spoken is it anymore? Still after that I got curious and started reading more stuff and there were some parts of the discussion pages that suggested some people aren't writing properly and messing about a bit.


It's not a language, really. It's just slang/common dialect. We slip in and out of it. Maybe some scholars consider it a language, but when we speak like that we don't consider it to be, we never think we're speaking two languages. It's all English to us.

We still commonly speak like that, just not as full on. Mostly in rural or poor areas. The rest of the country uses some slang, but speaks normally most of the time.

And yeah, the article is exaggerating because it's spelling out our pronunciation of words due to our accents and use of slang. We certainly don't write like that.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm losing weight, at least one good thing is happening in my life.


----------



## RubixQ

I wonder if he's the type of person that won't wear pink because it emasculates his masculinity.


----------



## Brina Miko

Just daydreaming about being with Firion from FFII... I want to live in Final Fantasy...


----------



## Charmeleon

I'm getting fat, not cool :^(


----------



## layitontheline

God forbid I make a joke around ****ing liberal hipsters.


----------



## tea111red

1. Damn marketing.

2. I still hate crowds.


----------



## SilentLyric

you don't have to constantly cut yourself down for not being a natural genius...just look around at genius sharply and emulate what it's doing. that's the answer to your inferiority complex....


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish I was Cancer, you know. Just feel all the time and be a fourteen carrot. Like an actual carrot
#justwannalookgood4you


----------



## tea111red

I'm wondering when I'll have an epiphany.


----------



## cmed

I miss the days when you could search Youtube for a video that went viral and made the news and actually SEE THE VIDEO. These days the search results are watered down with a bunch of schmucks commentating on a censored version of it.


----------



## Lorelen

Reply to who is what Cheers character from yesterday's posts (wish I knew how to "quote message in reply"): 

I'm Diane.


----------



## kivi

There are so many psychos in here. I don't know which one I should start with. :sigh
I am very worried that I can't sleep well.


----------



## animefreak

I decided to tell my mom I'm off medication (even though this is NOT news, I've been off it for a while) and she was so surprised, and now ALL OF A SUDDEN "yeah, I could tell! You are sleeping a lot more!!" and "You definitely need the medicine!!" 

What I'm thinking, is I'm really furious at her. Because first of all I slept waaaaay more on the MEDICATION. Duh? Where were you? Second of all, I'm actually not sleeping more at all, rofl. Stop trying to pretend you have a clue what's going on in my life. You haven't since I was, I don't know, 7. Third, how in the world would you possibly be able to observe this anyway? You don't work, you sleep ALLLLLL day long and watch TV. At what times during the day would you even be able to observe this? My god the attempt to fix that no one knew what was going on in my life for years all the way down to late childhood and the denial that no one STILL knows is irritating.


----------



## Andras96

...Annddd that was a conversation that went completely nowhere. 

How the hell do people do it...


----------



## RubixQ

Lorelen said:


> Reply to who is what Cheers character from yesterday's posts (wish I knew how to "quote message in reply"):
> 
> I'm Diane.


I'm wondering if you don't have enough posts for the quote button to appear :con

I'm Cliff...


----------



## Kevin001

I'm glad she called me, hopefully things can turn around for me.


----------



## coeur_brise

Give up the dream, give up the dream. So hard to differentiate between dreams and fantasy. I just had a fantasy for so long, it feels bad to have been ripped from it. What to happened to Miss Independent? Miss never let a man help her off her throne. I should be happy. I gained weight, that means I have a curve. Oh someone validate my fat butt.  nah don't do that. 

I just feel awful and ugly.


----------



## bad baby

Lorelen said:


> Reply to who is what Cheers character from yesterday's posts (wish I knew how to "quote message in reply"):
> 
> I'm Diane.


well then, is there a sam? 



coeur_brise said:


> Give up the dream, give up the dream. So hard to differentiate between dreams and fantasy. I just had a fantasy for so long, it feels bad to have been ripped from it. What to happened to Miss Independent? Miss never let a man help her off her throne. I should be happy. I gained weight, that means I have a curve. Oh someone validate my fat butt.  nah don't do that.
> 
> I just feel awful and ugly.


...i just wanna say, it ain't a booty unless you can park a bike on it.


----------



## coeur_brise

bad baby said:


> ...i just wanna say, it ain't a booty unless you can park a bike on it.


But I want a big fat butt. It's the only thing I got going for me. Kind of. Well, I dunno. It's not like a have big bazongas that attract all the boys to the yard (even though I said boys stink and they're smelly, but that's between you and me, you know *click ). Let's pretend this conversation never happened.

Ok, now I want big bazongas too.

What has gotten into me? I hope to heaven it's not a boy. Nice gif btw.


----------



## Lorelen

RubixQ said:


> I'm wondering if you don't have enough posts for the quote button to appear :con
> 
> I'm Cliff...


OK. I think I just figured out how to do the quote thing.:clap

Well, Cliff, at least we have in common that we like to share bits of little-known knowledge that we have, though Diane goes on and on about hers more than Cliff does and is, of course, twirling on the head of a pin while Cliff sits stolidly on his stool. I don't think Cliff ridicules Diane as much as the other characters do. Maybe it's because he feels they have that in common.


----------



## Lorelen

bad baby said:


> well then, is there a sam?


Yes, Sam is the only character yet to be claimed or thrown at someone like a pie in the face. I've known more than my share of Sams, to whom I have been madly attracted totally against my better judgment. I'd just as soon one didn't show up here. And, besides, Sam is the quintessential un-anxious person, don't you think?

Of course, there's not a "Coach" in the house, either.


----------



## bad baby

coeur_brise said:


> But I want a big fat butt. It's the only thing I got going for me. Kind of. Well, I dunno. It's not like a have big bazongas that attract all the boys to the yard (even though I said boys stink and they're smelly, but that's between you and me, you know *click ). Let's pretend this conversation never happened.
> 
> Ok, now I want big bazongas too.
> 
> What has gotten into me? I hope to heaven it's not a boy. Nice gif btw.


well gurl i'll be prayin to the heavens that a boy _does_ get into you. that sexay bootay deserves some lovin now. perhaps even some _mc_lovin










but yea srsly boys are gross 10/10 WOULD NOT TOUCH with a 10-foot pole.. unless it's a giant 10-foot foam finger










*wiggly eyebrows*

i am so not sober right now @[email protected]

*trips and falls down the stairs*


----------



## bad baby

Lorelen said:


> Yes, Sam is the only character yet to be claimed or thrown at someone like a pie in the face. I've known more than my share of Sams, to whom I have been madly attracted totally against my better judgment. I'd just as soon one didn't show up here. And, besides, Sam is the quintessential un-anxious person, don't you think?
> 
> Of course, there's not a "Coach" in the house, either.


ok, i'll be on the lookout for a sam on here, and if i find him i'll be sure to keep him away from you


----------



## tehuti88

(What I'm thinking about right now)
(Totally unrelated to any above ongoing conversations)
(Please don't mind the interruption)

Sometimes when I wake up from a rather interesting dream in which I was interacting with somebody, I wonder, what if dreams are really alternate realities, and when I woke up, my dream self disappeared from the dream reality, leaving that other person hanging? And are the people in the dream realities aware of such phenomena, or are they just as much in the dark as we in the "real" reality are, assuming that theirs is the ONLY reality, and my disappearance causes them a horrific shock and makes them start to question the nature of their reality...? And would any of them go looking for me, somewhere, somehow...? Maybe in another dream...?

Or maybe I'm just trying to find stupid ways to make my existence matter more, I don't know. :/


----------



## Lorelen

tehuti88 said:


> (What I'm thinking about right now)
> (Totally unrelated to any above ongoing conversations)
> (Please don't mind the interruption)
> 
> Sometimes when I wake up from a rather interesting dream in which I was interacting with somebody, I wonder, what if dreams are really alternate realities, and when I woke up, my dream self disappeared from the dream reality, leaving that other person hanging? And are the people in the dream realities aware of such phenomena, or are they just as much in the dark as we in the "real" reality are, assuming that theirs is the ONLY reality, and my disappearance causes them a horrific shock and makes them start to question the nature of their reality...? And would any of them go looking for me, somewhere, somehow...? Maybe in another dream...?
> 
> Or maybe I'm just trying to find stupid ways to make my existence matter more, I don't know. :/


Totally glad to hear what you have to say. It's interesting, shifting the center of "reality" from where it normally rests.


----------



## pocketbird

Because i'm a fool for you.


----------



## Barakiel

Another cool musician not only accepted my friend request, but also LIKED something I posted


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> Another cool musician not only accepted my friend request, but also LIKED something I posted


ahhh that feel tho :3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got my sertraline dosage increased today. Tomorrow I begin my 100 mg treatment regimen. I'll also call the psychologist and book an appointment. I hope that by next year, I'll be a significantly better person.

My goal with requesting a dose increase is emotional blunting. It's considered an undesirable effect, but I don't really care. I'm sick of it. I suck. I'm too pathetic and emotional. My extreme emotions have diminished my capacity to make decisions via the thinking trait. I should be an INTJ, but I'm instead an INFP. **** constantly being concerned with what people think of me. I should be able to use people by my own will, but I have high amounts of empathy that prohibit me from acting as such.

I wish I was more of an influential presence. A sly ghost that's watching and judging constantly. Instead I'm a nobody who instead of judging other people and using their actions against them, is concerned with trivial matters along the lines of "what do they think of me".

I desire clarity. My life is anything but. I'm a P but I should be a J. ****ing anxiety has destroyed me. I want revenge. I will meet my true self and finally acquire the power and clarity I rightfully deserve.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I've been listening to Tool way too much this week.

Also, @kesker We need more Halloween themed user titles!


----------



## bad baby

Barakiel said:


> Another cool musician not only accepted my friend request, but also LIKED something I posted


 well GRAHAM COXON I HOPE U R READING DIS :bah

--------

@ShatteredGlass i truly believe you are better for it.

empathy is the greatest quality.


----------



## kesker

SamanthaStrange said:


> I've been listening to Tool way too much this week.
> 
> Also, @kesker We need more Halloween themed user titles!


we can consult this....


----------



## Cyan22

For goodness sake, we're in October, it shouldn't be this warm.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

bad baby said:


> well GRAHAM COXON I HOPE U R READING DIS :bah
> 
> --------
> 
> @ShatteredGlass i truly believe you are better for it.
> 
> empathy is the greatest quality.


yeah i know it's a great quality to have in terms of personality, but i just wish i had less intense emotions overall so i could function more effectively and more closely resemble the person i truly want to be.


----------



## Kevin001

This night might get interesting.


----------



## Just Lurking

I need a new series to watch.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

I should probably start my homework.


----------



## Andras96

My motivation continues to go out the window...


----------



## bad baby

ShatteredGlass said:


> yeah i know it's a great quality to have in terms of personality, but i just wish i had less intense emotions overall so i could function more effectively and more closely resemble the person i truly want to be.


hm ok im a bit slow on the uptake here but from your earlier post that the person you want to be sounds like some kind of opportunistic user??

empathy is not the problem here, nor are your emotions to a certain extent. at the end of they day all that emotions really are is a signalling system- to provide feedback on how you're doing and help you appraise your actions and cue you into areas that need change. if you work with them rather against them.. being aware of when these moods arise and try to capture some kind of trend or common theme in them... could really give you a lot of insight and understanding into the core of your problems. your emotions are always right, and they are your ally.. except when they aren't, but in a way that's largely a matter of perspective.

don't be so hard on yourself. you're only human. and you got your whole life ahead of you.

*hugs*


----------



## Barakiel

In a way, it's maybe eerie or just sad how we're not allowed to talk about banned memories. It's like they're effectively damned from memory


----------



## LostinReverie

I just joined an ugly people dating site. Pretty sure I won't get any interest, because I'm the most unattractive person on there. :lol


----------



## Andras96

Could've sworn I saw someone laughing off the corner of my eye. Ah well, another reason to be more anxious...


----------



## Andras96

And I hate this weather. Too sunny.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I feel like I'm stuck in groundhog day.


----------



## AussiePea

GOing to be the first wet race in a year. Interesting times await.


----------



## RubixQ

Well there goes another member. They should warn people who join that this place will make you feel worse instead of better.


----------



## layitontheline

Funny.


----------



## thomasjune

I just got back from the South Bronx but I forgot to take any pictures. FML
It was beautiful though, trust me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

I'd be happy to never hear Sweet Child O' Mine by Guns N' Roses again.


----------



## TimeUpComeOn

Streetlights, pizza, knife, castle,rain, scum of the earth.


----------



## nightfly

i'm starting to wonder if it's truly hyperbole to say my mom is the most gullible person on the planet :doh


----------



## kivi

16 math tests (each one has 16 questions)--> For Sunday
4 math tests (I need to solve them with limited time, each one has 40 questions)--> For Saturday
10 chemistry tests (each one has 10-13 question)--> For Saturday
7 biology tests (each one has 9-11 questions)--> For Sunday

And it's my remained homework for this week. I completed most of my homework but they remained. :sigh


----------



## LostinReverie

I love amy schumer :heart :heart


----------



## JohnDoe26

What should I eat today... I want to go to China town and get some vietnamese pork chop with rice but the staring from those rude *** people...


----------



## Barakiel

I'm thankful for all the people who are willing to chat with me over IM, but I still feel like I'm a pretty lousy person to talk to at best. How do y'all manage to put up with me?


----------



## layitontheline

Studying is not exactly taking place today. So far. Oopsydaisydoo.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope she isn't losing all her money. :sigh


----------



## Loosh

Did my tummy just growl or is there a bear outside?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I fabricated a floral filter for my methane vent. Unfortunately, the roses wilted upon the first test fire and thus, I don't think it will be possible for me to walk around smelling like roses.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wanna leave, get in bed, get high, & distract myself to the point of forgetting I have a life to live


----------



## feels

Nothing ever works out exactly as you want it to and that's okay. I had (am having) a really good experience with acid tonight. I still feel lost and dumb as hell but I feel strong. Also I saw that movie Crimson Peak and didn't really know what the **** was going on but it was gorgeous and the pacing was nice and I'm crushing hard on Tom Hiddleston now holy ****


----------



## WillYouStopDave

feels said:


> Nothing ever works out exactly as you want it to and that's okay. I had (am having) a really good experience with acid tonight.


 Oh please don't do that. I know only what I've heard about it but I've never heard anything good about it.


----------



## feels

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh please don't do that. I know only what I've heard about it but I've never heard anything good about it.


This has been the first positive experience I've had with it. The first time it felt like all my confidence had been stripped away. This time it feels like it's only reinforcing all the good I see in myself. I think it's definitely not something to play around with if you don't feel mentally prepared for the fact that it could shove all your insecurities in your face. But otherwise it's not so scary lol.


----------



## Banskel

I want to eat more Brookeside's blueberry dark chocolate but im all out


----------



## KelsKels

A week from today I will be doing nothing but playing Syndicate. Pretty excited.. although I feel like they added Evie just to be "trendy" its like a fad now to have female leads. Maybe I'm just being a b**ch about it though.


----------



## kesker

feels said:


> Nothing ever works out exactly as you want it to and that's okay. I had (am having) a really good experience with acid tonight. I still feel lost and dumb as hell but I feel strong. Also I saw that movie Crimson Peak and didn't really know what the **** was going on but it was gorgeous and the pacing was nice and I'm crushing hard on Tom Hiddleston now holy ****


oh! i just saw tom in Last Lovers Left Alive and he was awesome. tell me more about the acid. i'll never have the courage to try it but i've always had a feeling it would be a good idea for me.


----------



## i suck at life

i dont feel like texting back, buuuuut i must


----------



## Lynxrunner

About how dissociation has returned...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

if i get a hot male friend in the near future i should totally 'accidentally' touch their dick


----------



## SilentLyric

ShatteredGlass said:


> if i get a hot male friend in the near future i should totally 'accidentally' touch their dick


:surprise:

:clap


----------



## LostinReverie

I wonder how much money it would take just to be kissed. Would really like to know how it feels. 

Wow, yeah, overdrive.


----------



## Kevin001

How the hell did gain 5lbs overnight when I didn't even eat since my last weigh in?


----------



## That Random Guy

*Well...*



Kevin001 said:


> How the hell did gain 5lbs overnight when I didn't even eat since my last weigh in?


That's a good question.

Maybe you need to invest in a new scale?

Regards,

T.R.G.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Wow..*

Why can't I just show up at my crushes house and ask her out?

Cause, there's the possibility of rejection.

There's a certainty of rejection.

The odds of her accepting me are slim to begin with.

I'm a nothing, and she's something. It doesn't add up. I've tried.

Love makes you do stupid things!!!

- T.R.G.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm at work & I have a flask of Cognac in my back pocket...totally tempted to buy some gum & indulge


----------



## KelsKels

So someone posted this somewhere:










Which blew my American mind. So when anyone from the UK buys or plays or references Dishonored... do they add a "u" in there? I would assume its still sold and marketed as Dishonored over there.. so is it just spelled wrong to them? I feel like that would be super weird. I wonder if it bothers them. Why do they add extra u's in words anyways? Why don't we? 
Dang dandy Brits.. puttin u's where they ain't belong. Don't make no sense. Well.. time for me to get some McDounalds and watch some Fououtball.. then masturbate to my freedoum.


----------



## Charmeleon




----------



## MCHB

Rad changed his Avatar! dO_Ob


----------



## Charmeleon

MBwelder said:


> Rad changed his Avatar! dO_Ob


I'm waiting for @Wizard Lizard to draw an awesome drawn version of my old avatar & @Persephone The Dread to make me an 8-bit version :clap


----------



## Blue Dino

Hated it when I tried responding to a thread, after having typed a through reply with the intention of OP reading it, only to realize the post was made some 5-10 years ago, OP hasn't logged on since then, and someone just decide to revive the post with a "yep me too" or "same here".


----------



## Charmeleon

karenw said:


> Rads changed his avi, noob.


Since you don't have an avatar karen, would you like to borrow my old one :clap

Actually that would be kinda funny if some of you started using my other avatar lol


----------



## Charmeleon

karenw said:


> Your old one is better, I don't like avatars in motion.


Out with the old in with the new :^)


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i would love to see a certain person at my school get told to shut the **** up and that he's obnoxious af bc no way am i doing it myself lol

i'd relish in his utterly horror-struck visage and crushed self esteem


----------



## ShatteredGlass

annnnnd i'm wasting my time as always.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'I love food and stuff it's where I buy all of my food, and most of my stuff.'

'anything else?'

'nope, just the crows and the beef.'


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm thinking: "WalkingDeadWalkingDeadWalkingDead."


----------



## reaffected

I'm happy currently.


----------



## bad baby

i dont feel like responding to any posts/VMs. its nothing personal, im just in one of my 'moods' where i dont wanna talk to most ppl. this place is ****ing exhausting. i wish ppl could read my mind.


----------



## SilentLyric

why is saying goodbye to a pokemon so sad? why do you do dis, pokemon writers? :crying:


----------



## layitontheline

Saw these bad boys at Costco. When I can afford a $250 jumbo sitting bear, I know I've made it in life.


----------



## quesara

Thought I'd be really dreading my trip but tonight I find myself getting really excited about it :yay

But if I could skip tomorrow (meeting, lunch meeting, awards event), that's be greeeeat.


----------



## Sire

I'm thinking of how overwhelmed I am by this site! I only recently came to terms with having SA, and I'm glad to finally be starting to find a way to cope. Gets lonely when you can't talk to people.


----------



## tehuti88

I hear coyotes howling in the distance. Or are they maybe coywolves? :afr


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I slept for 8 hours straight, but woke up feeling like I didn't sleep at all. How does that happen?


----------



## SilkyJay

RelinquishedHell said:


> I slept for 8 hours straight, but woke up feeling like I didn't sleep at all. How does that happen?


story of my life. Or recent life. ****ing sucks, huh. I attribute it to my anxiety wearing me thin, the worrying. But also the depression. I can sleep even 8-10 hours and wake up feeling like sack of dead weight. Soo easy to want to stay in bed.


----------



## mattmc

Everyone thinks different than me. They think I'm weird but from my perspective they're the weird ones. When will my real people take me to our home planet? 

This guy gets it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I've been thinking about how I've not been drinking this whole year except this month. And they're all October/Halloween themed things. I drank Sam Adams' Oktoberfest, Blonde Ale's "Dio de Los Muertos" themed ale, an awful devil-themed beer with chili in it, and Occulto, which was really good.

I just bought Apothic Red to go with my Apothic Dark. Both seasonal wines that sound delicious. And I just grabbed a six-pack of Mothman beers. Homebrewed in West Virginia. I'm pumped.


----------



## cosmicslop

I've been in an emotional fog that's altering any course of action I take into looking like empty, monotonous chores. Feeling like a puppet going through the motions and not feeling natural in my movements. I want to feel revitalized. I actually think life is great, but I'm not happy with myself at all. That's the problem. Blah. At least I'm not suicidal though. That's the meds working at the bare minimum of its intended purpose.

edit: I wish Alan Watts was still alive and I could be his pupil or something like that under his guidance. How great that would be. I'm also okay with the summoning his ghost if that's what it takes.


----------



## Charmeleon

A former member from here is now stalking and harassing me. Great.


----------



## SofaKing

RadnessaurousRex said:


> A former member from here is now stalking and harassing me. Great.


Is this a bad kind of stalking? I mean...I could deal with a certain amount of stalking...some good stalking. Makes me feel wanted. No?

nvm.


----------



## Charmeleon

KyleInSTL said:


> Is this a bad kind of stalking? I mean...I could deal with a certain amount of stalking...some good stalking. Makes me feel wanted. No?
> 
> nvm.


Bad kind


----------



## Canadian Brotha

We may well have a new government ar nights end


----------



## Barakiel

There's sooo many people I'm subscribed to on youtube whose videos I haven't watched yet, as well as piles of books on my shelves I haven't read much, yet I can't bring myself to do anything else than refresh the same old sites over and over again.


----------



## desartamiu

I wish I didn't have to get up tomorrow.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

I feel like crying right now.


----------



## Barakiel

It's like my first instinct whenever I open a new tab to go to SAS, makes it really difficult to take a much-needed break from here D:


----------



## Andras96

This world is depressing as hell. How can anyone be happy?


----------



## Kevin001

My little sister (15) has done so much more stuff than I have. Parties, canyaking, hanging out with friends.........well I guess I should be happy I didn't spread this curse/disease.


----------



## shyvr6

Feels a little weird being back in the Matrix.


----------



## Kevin001

shyvr6 said:


> Feels a little weird being back in the Matrix.


Omg.........did you just quit?


----------



## shyvr6

Not really. I left around a week ago, but I've hardly been on here since that time.


----------



## TenYears

Guy I'm being forced to room with in this hotel is a little strange. I mean, I can't talk I guess....so am I. But he leaves a note on the bed every morning for the cleaning staff to "please do not wash my sheets". And so, they think they're not supposed to wash the sheets on my bed, too I guess. And he leaves a do-not-disturb sign on the door when we leave for work. I came back to the hotel for lunch and took it off. I mean, ffs, I at least want them to empty the trash and bring more towels.

He listens to the tv, FULL BLAST. I mean, *we *listen to the tv full blast, all the way up. He has the A/C cranked up as high as it will go, it's like a meat locker in here. I swear I think I can see my breath.

Man I just want to go home. So, so bad.


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> Man I just want to go home. So, so bad.


Sounds awful, hopefully you'll be home soon.


----------



## layitontheline

That puppy pulling his leash in his mouth as his owner walked him had to be the highlight of my day. Ahhhh too cute.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

yesterday i had the weirdest trip-out-event-thing i've had happen to me, like ever.

i was lying down on my bed chilling out when i decided to get off my *** and finally head the kitchen in order to fetch a glass of water. when i got to the kitchen the dizziness and pressure in my head i normally experience when quickly rising from a lying position was significantly stronger than any other time i could remember experiencing it. before i knew it i started experiencing derealization like never before, accompanied by some sort of vertigo-like sensation. i think it lasted like 5 seconds but it felt significantly longer than that, lol. it felt like i was in a dream and i was a hollow shell of empty-existence, no emotions, no thoughts, perceptions that were beyond distorted but 'accepted' in a way due to a complete absence of intellectual abilities... it was like my brain almost completely ceased normal functioning for a few seconds. a really strange, but rather interesting experience. as you can probably imagine, my reaction after 'waking' was pretty much "what the ****".

probably doesn't help that i combined getting up early with holding my breath in order to avoid inhaling a recent sneeze from a sibling who is currently ill w/ a cold.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I know in the last couple of days I've been complaining about now having any real friends, tbh, I was coming down from the alcohol..

But that's when I got to really speak to a guy who has went through similar problems as me. I met him in hospital and he's in his 30s.. Used to lead a pretty similar lifestyle. Lots of friends, parties and travelled about. But then was diagnosed with PTSD and tried to live too excessively which lead him to having a breakdown. Since then, he's been living pretty reclusively. Won't go out during the day time and pretty much shuts himself off from the world.. Just as myself. 

I don't know how or why we got to open up as much as we did.. But it was pretty refreshing having someone you can totally be yourself around and not have someone judge you for it. I don't have to hide.. But at the same time. I don't feel the need to delve into my problems either. We just support each other and help to set out to reach our goals for the week. Mine is to have the balls to go to the gym again and go in for CBT. His is to start going out little by little during the day.. And go see a therapist. 

I'm really happy I met this person because I can honestly tell him anything. Hopefully he sticks around because I can already feel a lift in my confidence having him around.

Best news I've had in a while


----------



## LostinReverie

Fighting with my dog, I didn't realize he had tore my knuckle open, and now there's blood everywhere.


----------



## cosmicslop

So I found out LastPass got bought out by some company that's done some questionable things in the past. Ugh. Too lazy right now to find a new password manager.


----------



## RetroAesthetic

"My bad knee feels weird again... Is it because I eat way too much sugar? Could that be a factor?"


----------



## Md1000

Thinking about work tomorrow and what I'm gonna do to finish the project which is due to tomorrow morning!! Too much pressure.


----------



## kivi

Most of my classmates are cute. But I am afraid of my closest friend. I feel like I must spend time with her because we were in the same class last year. But she's very hyperactive and I am the opposite. I don't want to do most of the things she wants and I don't spend lunch with her group anymore. Though we share similar thoughts about some things and I value that.

And I have so much homework again .


----------



## andy1984

every time i see this thread, i think why isn't this in R18? because the first post sounds dirty in my mind until i reread it.


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> Sounds awful, hopefully you'll be home soon.


Yeah, I knew I was gonna have a hard time with this, but it's turned out to be much more than I ever thought it would. I am absolutely miserable.

I have about 48 hours left, then I'll be home for the weekend. And have to come back Monday to do it all over again. Rinse. Repeat. For probably four more weeks.

If I make it that long. I have a foolproof excuse planned out if I decide I can't. If I go home, though, I know I will be so disappointed in myself. I want to prove to myself I can do this.


----------



## Steve French

I came across this post while browsing the facebook. This fellow started on a story about how they were driving their child to school, and witnessed a couple kids get hit by a car. I thought this was to be a warning about watching your children or safe driving in school zones, but then it took quite a turn. The person began a big windy about how they sprang into action due to their taking a first aid course(so they have mad medical training that is now instinctive), and saved those kids while everybody else stood around. Though reading between the lines, the kids were barely injured and all the ****er did was sit and talk with them till the authorities showed up.

I guess there is something distasteful as using an accident as an opportunity to play a hero and then go brag about it on social media, doing jack all notwithstanding. Something wrong when you are helping people for the recognition. This got to me man.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to regather myself and breath. Having a mini panic attack right now.


----------



## shelbster18

My hair seems to have gotten less thin. I knew it felt like it was silky smooth.


----------



## JDsays

I'm thinking about my day tomorrow, when I turn 24 officially. I haven't been too excited about my past birthdays because I had no one to share it with... tomorrow might be different. Some friends from work invited me out, I'm nervous, anxious, and excited.


----------



## feels

New tweezers bring me so much joy. So does this gif


----------



## odetoanoddity

I'm thinking about why after all this time, I am still a naive, foolish girl living with her heart on her sleeve.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm starting to feel a little too loose at the ends. Toulouse Lautrec. I have nothing left to lose except sanity.


----------



## millenniumman75

How many muscles did I pull in my back this week and why I can't sit down right!


----------



## tehuti88

Decided to browse some music recommendations on Amazon to delay going to bed. I already own Karl Jenkins's _The Armed Man: A Mass For Peace_. I remember I listened to it exactly once. I don't remember the name of the song, but the one that was inspired by the _Mahabharata_, with the animals screaming and catching on fire, scared me to death. I've never listened to that CD again. :/

...

I just looked it up:



> 9 Torches
> 
> This is a setting of part of the Hindu epic the _Mahabharata_ in which the fate of animals caught in the conflagration is described:
> 
> The animals scattered in all directions,
> 
> Screaming terrible screams.
> 
> Many were burning, others were burnt.
> 
> All were shattered and scattered mindlessly,
> 
> Their eyes bulging.
> 
> Some hugged their sons,
> 
> Others their fathers and mothers,
> 
> Unable to let them go,
> 
> And so they died.
> 
> Others leapt up in their thousands,
> 
> Faces disfigured
> 
> And were consumed by the fire,
> 
> Everywhere bodies squirming on the ground,
> 
> Wings, eyes and paws all burning.
> 
> They breathed their last as living torches.


--"Torches"

Ugh nightmares. ;_;


----------



## Steve French

Every night I wander around, play movies or video games, do dishes, workout, play the guitar, whatever, until four or five in the morning. I'm surprised I haven't had any complaints. I wonder if they neighbours even notice? Maybe they are up to their own shenanigans.


----------



## Charmeleon

I've gained 20 pounds in the span of about two months D:


----------



## ModernDayRonin

What new music I should download next and where should I look for links or artist suggestions (either YouTube, the /mu/ board on 4chan, or Discogs)


----------



## probably offline

I have a test tomorrow(i've been a bad girl)









BUT

my boyfriend comes to visit tomorrow


----------



## the sad kitty cat

what i am thinking right now is how much of a **** up i am. how much i wish i can help my friends who are suffering a great pain. how much im a loser.


----------



## bad baby

it's so hard to make a true friend.

most people don't let you in, and they don't give two ****s about your well-being. their honesty is calculated and their compliments are sycophantic and insincere. funny that they even bothered; honestly idegaf what you think of me. i do me and i don't need your ****ing approval.

i'm done with this whole 'friendship' thing. it's all a pile of **** anyway.

/ok


----------



## Lando Calrissian

Why am I not in the new documentary about life in space with my buddies Luke, Leia and Han?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

On Monday I stapled my right index finger by accident after replacing the staples in the stapler...today I stapled my left index finger by accident while stapling a tag on a box...I wonder if I'll get any other fingers next week too


----------



## hellollama

I think that I'm way too nice to people, to the point of sugarcoating unnecessarily. I've never teased anyone except my boyfriend. I need to learn to be normal. The way I communicate naturally seems annoying.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my counselor calls me tomorrow, its been forever.


----------



## shelbster18

Yay, I get paid tomorrow. I'm saving some of my money.


----------



## tea111red

bad baby said:


> it's so hard to make a true friend.
> 
> most people don't let you in, and they don't give two ****s about your well-being. their honesty is calculated and their compliments are sycophantic and insincere. funny that they even bothered; honestly idegaf what you think of me. i do me and i don't need your ****ing approval.
> 
> i'm done with this whole 'friendship' thing. it's all a pile of **** anyway.
> 
> /ok


:hug


----------



## bad baby

@tea111red thank you.

this means so much to me right now. you have no idea


----------



## tea111red

bad baby said:


> @tea111red thank you.
> 
> this means so much to me right now. you have no idea


Aww, good.


----------



## Blue Dino

I just realized for the past few years, I've been approaching and interacting with my mom like a typical Japanese worker would with their boss. Tip toeing around eggshells and interacting with a forceful inferiority complex on myself driven by purely intimidation, fear and unease for the sake of maximizing the chance of my own well-being.



Steve French said:


> Every night I wander around, play movies or video games, do dishes, workout, play the guitar, whatever, until four or five in the morning. I'm surprised I haven't had any complaints. I wonder if they neighbours even notice? Maybe they are up to their own shenanigans.


That's sounds like my dream life.



bad baby said:


> it's so hard to make a true friend.
> 
> most people don't let you in, and they don't give two ****s about your well-being. their honesty is calculated and their compliments are sycophantic and insincere. funny that they even bothered; honestly idegaf what you think of me. i do me and i don't need your ****ing approval.
> 
> i'm done with this whole 'friendship' thing. it's all a pile of **** anyway.
> 
> /ok


This too has been me ever since my teenage years came to a close.  :hug


----------



## bad baby

Blue Dino said:


> I just realized for the past few years, I've been approaching and interacting with my mom like a typical Japanese worker would with their boss. Tip toeing around eggshells and interacting with a forceful inferiority complex on myself driven by purely intimidation, fear and unease for the sake of maximizing the chance of my own well-being.
> 
> That's sounds like my dream life.
> 
> This too has been me ever since my teenage years came to a close.  :hug


oh man, my mum is like a ticking time bomb. she's sweet and loving most of the time, but in my heart i know that she's capable of unleashing some weapon of mass destruction and hurting me very deeply if she chooses to, i've seen that side of her. and tbh i think i'm the same way. genetics yo :/

...it's ok though. at the end of the day all that anyone wants is love and understanding, and she won't go nuclear on my *** if i give her no reason to.

hang in there!!!!


----------



## Lando Calrissian

RIGHT NOW I am thinking of earlier this evening when I met up with my friend.


----------



## Barakiel

Lando Calrissian said:


> RIGHT NOW I am thinking of earlier this evening when I met up with my friend.


yeah then you betrayed him right after didn't you. :sus


----------



## Blue Dino

bad baby said:


> she won't go nuclear on my *** if i give her no reason to.
> 
> hang in there!!!!


Thanks. :lol I tried hard to not give her any reasons, but eventually she resorted to thinking of some if I don't. Eh...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It looks like I keep gaining body fat. Wth? I'm not even eating that much.

It's not my fault i need meat and cheese. Salad never fills me up and makes me feel like I'm starving.

Seriously. F**k salad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have wondered many times. Many similarities but yet enough differences. I really can't tell. I don't know if I want to know. I don't think I should ask. I probably won't.


----------



## queeniiebee

how I can get help for SA.

about what I should have said at this Anxiety support group yesterday (couldnt open up, but I suppose it was the first meeting)

if I should have a coffee

that I have no one to talk to bout my problems.. i just want someone to help me!


----------



## LostinReverie

Those bottles of pills look so ****ing tempting. They're right there. Just have to swallow.


----------



## Loosh

My shirt is too tight.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

I have realised that I haven't been on here much at all in the last 2 months, if more than 10 minutes. I now feel bad, for some reason, to myself. Probably because I want to be here to get myself some help and whatnot, but when I feel depressed EVERYTHING bothers you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can never sleep when I know I'm gonna see my baby girl the next day. I get too excited :?


----------



## Barakiel

I bet the Empire was behind this.


----------



## Wizard Lizard

Barakiel said:


> I bet the Empire was behind this.


I hope Barakiel-senpai notices me today.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Finding it hard to get motivated at the moment.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am still sore. I must have pulled multiple muscles.
That's what I get for running 4.5 miles and then another 6 just 18 hours later!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I forgot how funny this guy is:











'It's OK it's just right wing people, they're protesting my existence'


----------



## bad baby

im feeling the warm and fuzzies. thanks guys, im gonna be ok. just bouncing some thoughts off of this forum that have been knocking around in my cranial space for the past few days. i see both the good and the bad in ppl - always have, always will - and when im in a bad mood the subtle disappointments emerge to the forefront of my mind and get blown out of proportion.

kindness when i least deserve it, but need it the most - now i'll never forget that.

wish i could actually hug ppl here; these emoticons don't really do the gesture justice
























ugh fail (>_<)

_Removed_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My gluttony says order Swiss Donair, my finances & body says don't


----------



## feels

This girl I work with came up to me and was like "You know you're really pretty." I guess I looked shocked when I said thank you cause she questioned my reaction. I didn't wanna tell her I thought very little of my appearance but I ended up saying I just felt like a goblin most of the time. I meant it in a playful way but her expression got kind of sad and I just felt like a real ding dong. Gonna try to take compliments better from now on. She seems very sweet.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i've yet to take my meds today. it's been about 30 hours since my last dose. i'm looking to see if i get any brain zaps within my experimental withdrawal period. don't worry, i plan to take my meds tomorrow, or possibly later today. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

i'm not feeling much, maybe a little bit of vague nausea, but that's about it. i wonder if i'll experience what a brain zap feels like. yes i'm curious, don't judge me.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get my skin looked at.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen

Do people even go on dates or do they just hang out?


----------



## swh

Have not been on a date in a few years. Im not ugly, just somethings i have no motivation for anymore. Last time i had sex was around when "Prometheus" was released. I have deep issues. I also realize having feelings for someone eventually causes me too much anxiety and depression. Happy at 1st, then it soon goes to crap.


----------



## shelbster18

Wish I had female friends to hang out with and do stuff with.


----------



## sweetSacrifice

Thinking of what to think about...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Serenity. Clarity. At last. Won't last. But I'll enjoy it anyway.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## harrison

Next time I see this girl I'm going to eat her alive.


----------



## Just Lurking

Must bite tongue.
Must bite tongue.
Must bite tongue.
Must bite tongue.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

karenw said:


> Im unable to view some of my posts.


The most recent ones? Seems to take 30 minutes for them to be indexed in the search results.


----------



## blue2

+ went to gym today 
- now eating pizza n beer :doh


----------



## Kevin001

Got a week left in this month.......still got 3 horror movies that I have to watch.


----------



## Fangirl96

Just found out that it's daylight saving tonight, which means that i get an extra hour of sleep. Aka a chance to fix my messed up sleeping schedule, woohoo. Oh who am i kidding, i will continue going to bed at 3am.


----------



## Daveyboy

don said:


> Next time I see this girl I'm going to eat her alive.


----------



## harrison

Daveyboy said:


>


:wink2:

Hey Davey.


----------



## harrison

Holy Mother of God - she's fantastic!


----------



## Winds

Soon as you think you've seen it all in sports, a new week arrives, and delivers something else.


----------



## millenniumman75

inna sense said:


>


We have an energy drink called Monster with the *666* logo :evil.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It sucks that I can't post jokey sarcastic comments now because I know a mod is just going to misconstrue it as a personal attack and ban me...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Persephone The Dread said:


> It sucks that I can't post jokey sarcastic comments now because I know a mod is just going to misconstrue it as a personal attack and ban me...


What if you ended it with  or /s
Why'd radrex get banned btw? Figure you'd know.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wings of Amnesty said:


> What if you ended it with  or /s
> Why'd radrex get banned btw? Figure you'd know.


Oh I didn't even notice, I guess probably small things built up over time, he kind of skirted the rules a lot like a lot of members now I guess. Everyone seems to be getting temp banned right now... icod too.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen

I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


----------



## Barakiel

It's been almost two years since I joined this site, and I'm not entirely sure what to think about that. I certainty didn't expect to be here this long, or to rack up over 1000 posts, or even to actually talk with anybody on here. So I guess I've made some progress...


----------



## Kevin001

I'm doing pretty good right now, lets hope this lasts.


----------



## uziq

wew i hate this homework wew i hate this homework wew i hate this homework




wew i hate this homework


----------



## Xisha

18 years and I still can win at Simon Says...


----------



## LostinReverie

My hair is so ****ing long, it's ridiculous.


----------



## SilentLyric

I wish boys like girls would write a new album already.


----------



## Kulbert

My comments don't seem to display. Wonder what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Kulbert

*New here*

Hi everyone, it feels so good to be here. I've suffered from SA all my life even before I knew it has a name. Would have been great if I have family on my side as I suffer from this ****ty disease but sadly I don't. Living in a poor country where there seems to be very little knowledge of this disorder doesn't help. Everyone here just thinks you should just snap out of it. I can't. Not without medication and I don't have access to that. Over the years, I have become the black sheep of the family. I'm 25 and should have my own place but SA has made it difficult to support myself but no issues since it's not so strange here to live with your parents well into your 20's. My SA is made worse by the fact that my family is fairly prominent here and everyone knows me so I really can't hide. My family sees me as weak and refusing to man up. Unlike my high school days my condition is fairly better now thanks to written and video materials on cbt, nlp and hypnotherapy. It's so difficult to live this way. Everyday I live in a way that's not me and fighting SA has really exhausted me since I'm alone in this. I don't know how long I can keep fighting. Finding this site helps me knowing I'm not alone in this fight.


----------



## cosmicslop

Didn't know what I really wanted in a potential partner until I saw a guy say he was a good 'dog dad.'


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen

This is hard!


----------



## Blue Dino

Um.. it sounded like some car outside my street just sideswiped a parked car and then drove off. It was loud.


----------



## LostinReverie

cosmicslop said:


> Didn't know what I really wanted in a potential partner until I saw a guy say he was a good 'dog dad.'


melt


----------



## lookingforme

**** everything


----------



## shelbster18

It sucks being a girl and having guy friends but not once they notice that I felt left out. This dude I only met once wanted to start hanging with my bf again and his best friend. I didn't say anything to him on purpose because I felt like I got this vibe that he would be a rude person the way my bf talked about him but he said he's cool now. And they invited me to play a couple card games and they told me I was a good player. The funny thing is I was tired while playing it but I wanted to be around people and not be alone. Still, I need some friends that are girls. I can't just talk to guys. I guess one interesting thing about it is that you can sorta know how the opposite gender is. Lmao I feel like I have to talk like a guy around them, though. It's pretty comical.


----------



## harrison

"Baby - I want"

Has to be the best 3 words I've heard in a very long time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lol my aunt's having problems with her laptop so she gave it to my mum (I'd guess so she could get my brother to look at it,) anyway it's password protected and she hasn't given us the password.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

millenniumman75 said:


> We have an energy drink called Monster with the *666* logo :evil.


probably jinn :drunk


----------



## ChairmanWow

Im thinking about a lot of things. I thinking about all the upcoming school projects I need to know how I will get them done. I'm also wisih I had more confidence and I could talk to women. I just watched a documentary about the single dating life and its made me feel a little down. Like I feel less than when I watch things like that


----------



## heartlikeyours

I wish I didn't have this annoying cold and I'm really excited for Halloween because I might not be alone at home for once.


----------



## feels

This dedicated to the person waiting in line behind me at the grocery store today.


----------



## layitontheline

“Should I kill myself, or have a cup of coffee?” – Albert Camus :yay


----------



## bad baby

i feel so stressed out and bogged down by little things lately. no appetite + sleep is all messed up... *sadface* i have a lot to do this week and next, but i just wish for them to be over soon (>_<)


----------



## Joe

Just Lurking said:


> Must bite tongue.
> Must bite tongue.
> Must bite tongue.
> Must bite tongue.


It sounds like things are a little 



, good luck on whatever it is.


----------



## SilkyJay

thinking about how nice it would be to get and give a nice backrub right now. Maybe even mix in a lil x marks the spot with a dot dot dot or we could draw animals and shapes on each others backs and have to guess what it is. My body is craving human contact so bad right now.


----------



## Telliblah

whawha
whaddappen


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate the way popular songs are often cut for scenes in films, tv, or commercials. I get it, only so much time for a clip and abrupt cuts catch one's attention but still, I feel like they are butchering gems with hacksaws


----------



## Whatislife23

Being lonely


----------



## LostinReverie

You can't fight the tears that ain't coming or the moment of truth in your lies. When everything feels like the movies, yeah, you bleed just to know you're alive. I don't want the world to see me, 'cause I don't think that they'd understand. When everything's made to be broken, I just want you to know who I am.


----------



## DontBlink

I can't sleep, I'm really nervous about tomorrow.
Also, can cats see dead people? Mine is watching something just above my head and it's starting to freak me out...


----------



## cmed

When people who don't work gripe about Mondays on Facebook :roll


----------



## SofaKing

Another wrong number phone call. Between that, telemarketing, and computer calls, I think the ratio of junk to real people who actually call me is about 100 to 1.


----------



## millenniumman75

layitontheline said:


> "Should I kill myself, or have a cup of coffee?" - Albert Camus :yay


My jaw just dropped! :eek


----------



## Grushenka

starving in suburbia is such a stupid movie


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> When people who don't work gripe about Mondays on Facebook :roll


So true. They'll take a selfie with a narcisstick to prove how gloomy they are. :no


----------



## Barakiel

Canadian Brotha said:


> I hate the way popular songs are often cut for scenes in films, tv, or commercials. I get it, only so much time for a clip and abrupt cuts catch one's attention but still, I feel like they are butchering gems with hacksaws


Funny I was just reading a musician's take on this kind of thing, it really is a kind of dismemberment isn't it. :sus


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Not feeling too bad at the moment


----------



## PlayerOffGames

to hell with all of you!


----------



## RubixQ

There was a girl in my support class that was struggling with her work. She went out and when she came back in looked like she'd been crying. I wish I said something because I think we both have the same problem.

I hope she feels better :squeeze


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Barakiel said:


> Funny I was just reading a musician's take on this kind of thing, it really is a kind of dismemberment isn't it. :sus


It's brutal. I mean, even if you don't like it a full remix is better that straight chopped up edits like that. When I heard how they cut Richie Havens version of Freedom in Django Unchained I wanted to punch Tarantino for allowing such blasphemy, lol


----------



## Kevin001

I don't if I should watch the start or the NBA season or the World Series.........probably the World Series, more important.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Had a heart to heart with a work colleague about relationships or lack of. Ended up with her asking me about my situation and then telling me what a lovely guy I am and how I need to get out there, shouldn't be alone. There's a bit of a spark between us but I don't think I can try anymore. My life is flatlining in a state of numbness but I'm used to it now, no highs but at least I'm keeping depression at bay. Take a punt on any kind of happiness and risk experiencing that crushing despair that comes with it ending. Tempting but not fair on them or me.


----------



## cosmicslop

feels said:


> This dedicated to the person waiting in line behind me at the grocery store today.


I always laugh at how Rick's reaction was to mock the guy. Glad you were able to keep your flesh together (hopefully).


----------



## TenYears

So this is week two of me being out of town, due to my job, stuck in a hotel with a roommate, and about twenty of my favorite coworkers on this floor.

This week my roommate's gf came up to help us. She's rooming next door to us with another female coworker of course. So guess how this turned out....wait for it....wait for it....yep all three of them are next door partying together. He came over to tell me he'd probably be over there a lot this week. He was sort of cool about it, I guess. I don't have to read between the lines though. I mean, I wouldn't expect him to invite me over to their room or anything, so, meh...it's really better this way.

It just depresses the hell out of me that I don't seem to have much in common with any of them. And I try, I really try, but I just don't get along with many of my coworkers I mean as in being "friends from work". We get along OK. But that's as far as it ever goes.

My ex-gf pretty much quit this job, she sort of does contract work for them from time to time, but it's rare, and we never see each other anymore.

Ffs, even when I don't try to isolate, I end up by myself. It makes me feel like a broken person. Like I'm damaged goods or something. What is wrong with me?


----------



## Telliblah

I need to start to think. This won't do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I never know how to react when white guys through around the N-Word.

Today a regular came into the shop buzzed & happened to know the older lady who was buying wine when he walked in. I guess they hadn't seen each other in a while so he was telling her about the recent passing of his son. 3 times in the conversation he used the N-Word. He wasn't trying to be offensive, more "cool", or "with it", I suppose but it was still awkward as I can either make a point about it or let it slide but the lady wasn't sure what to do either in the scenario. 

The guy is about 50 I'd guess, some type of well off business owner I guess. He always buys the same thing and never takes his change. He was insisting on paying for his friend too but she'd already punched in her pin number.

Anyway, that's one of the stories of my day at work today...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I never know how to react when white guys through around the N-Word.

Today a regular came into the shop buzzed & happened to know the older lady who was buying wine when he walked in. I guess they hadn't seen each other in a while so he was telling her about the recent passing of his son. 3 times in the conversation he used the N-Word. He wasn't trying to be offensive, more "cool", or "with it", I suppose but it was still awkward as I can either make a point about it or let it slide but the lady wasn't sure what to do either in the scenario. 

The guy is about 50 I'd guess, some type of well off business owner I guess. He always buys the same thing and never takes his change. He was insisting on paying for his friend too but she'd already punched in her pin number.

Anyway, that's one of the stories of my day at work today...


----------



## Steve French

I forgot to get insurance on my order of tianeptine sulfate. I hope customs doesn't seize it. I never actually read up on the legality of buying prescription drugs online if they are marked as for research purposes.


----------



## tedymatchety

We all wonder what is "normal", since we've forgotten that feeling. It just feels weird to me since I didn't get SA until I was 13 so before that I was a "normal" little boy. Afterwards though, I forgot how it felt to be able to speak out somewhat with confidence in class. Or to socialize with strangers and make new friends every year. Now all that seems impossible and it amazes me when I see people do it; do something that is so..."normal" which doesn't exist in my life anymore. And I always ask myself if I'll ever rediscover my old "normal" self.


----------



## feels

Okay there's some kind of spider/cricket hybrid on the ceiling in my bedroom and my boyfriend too busy playing Halo 5 lol send help


----------



## AussiePea

feels said:


> Okay there's some kind of spider/cricket hybrid on the ceiling in my bedroom and my boyfriend too busy playing Halo 5 lol send help


He's getting plenty of experience with killing bug like monsters, wait for when he's finished and he will toast it with his pew pew gun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 13 free beers from a sales rep...a mixer 12 & their newest winter brew...can we say score! lol

~ It's gonna be a family weekend apparently...my bro turns 33 tomorrow & my dad is coming to town on short notice suddenly, crazy


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like tomorrow will be my first time out in public in weeks. Got to go pick up my meds.


----------



## theotherone

Part 1:

her: tells others "ami made the curry"
me: *gets out of the room* "no i made it remember I even told you"
her: oh well my husband said you and mom made it
me: .... waits a couple seconds
mutters 'you're stupid' very quietly....

Part 2 5 minutes later:

her: "my husband is cool because he bought us bubble tea"
me: no answer.

Part 3 10 more minutes later shes like :

her: "i don't want the bubble tea, it has to much sugar and i'm getting fat" (500th time she said that today)
me: well drink it and then work on yourself, you're the one who said you're soooo atheletic, on every sports team
her: "hoooow there's no car in the house? where will i go"
me: go to the park
her: "what go down the slides"
me: no go there and be an adult....


wow.


----------



## theotherone

my first conversation with my hubbys brothers new wife aka Sister In law (sil):

me: hi
her: hi
me: how it's going
her: good
me: .... so what's going on
her: nothing i had to get up and clean and cook and now i'm tired (then leaves and both our mothers talk on the phone long distance)
me: hi again
her: hey, so what do you do?? like what are you doing? me i'm going to get into interior design, and i already have everything set up
me: *thinks okay you're marrying into the same house u call me the first time, and that's all u have to say? like really your husband tells you i'm a lefty first but can't tell you what i'm doing, seriously*.... [1st thing he told her]
but what i said was "ya i was just going to community college......."
her: oh well i'm doing a plumbing course

this girl told me she wants to get into photography / makeup / working at a bank / plumbing / interior design / and the other day she was thinking about another course. she just got out of highschool, and tbh i never seen her do any makeup.. she doesn't own a camera [despite how spoiled], she reminds me of a blonde and CLAIMS TO BE VALEDICTORIAN ?!?

she was learning to sew the other day and the cut fabric is still there, and 'unsewn' smh


----------



## Kevin001

I don't want to get my haircut today but need one before next Thursday.......today might be my only opportunity, maybe not. Idk.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Kevin001 said:


> I don't want to get my haircut today but need one before next Thursday.......today might be my only opportunity, maybe not. Idk.


Why, what's next thursday?


----------



## Kevin001

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Why, what's next thursday?


I see my counselor.......don't wanna go there looking a mess. I so don't want to do it today though, hopefully I can go this weekend maybe. I don't drive so its whenever my mom is available which isn't often.


----------



## LostinReverie

Yet again, wondering what the point of living is.


----------



## bad baby

this time next week i'll be landing in tokyo.


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> this time next week i'll be landing in tokyo.


whoooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Dx

[[[[bb]]]]]]


----------



## Charmander

I don't get why people in the Walking Dead just stand there and watch for ages when someone in their group is getting eaten alive. At least put them out of their misery!


----------



## tea111red

i would like a good looking guy to kidnap me.


----------



## nihilistquestion

I wish I could go back in time and rediscover everything, ancient civilisations, just float around and be like that and see Aztecs and the ancient pyramids construction and Atlantis


----------



## feels

Can someone good at makeup give me a makeover and like teach me what all the **** does?? I'll take you out to the best Chinese restaurant I know of in return.


----------



## tea111red

It's pretty disgusting how some people can lie so easily.


----------



## meepie

feels said:


> Can someone good at makeup give me a makeover and like teach me what all the **** does?? I'll take you out to the best Chinese restaurant I know of in return.


YOu live near me, let's do this for each other. I've been learning about make up too.


----------



## meepie

NOthing in the world related to feelings and human interactions is black andwhite. However, there is always the best way to approach a situation and everything anyone says can always be viewed differently, and it;s up to me to view it that way.


----------



## Ameenah

Why am I not taking a nap while my baby is sleeping. I pulled an all nighter and I really need some zzz's


----------



## PrincessV

Haha I am so tired of myself. So tired of judging myself and others. Whatever... I don't care anymore. .-.

Get ready to hear someone who's got almost no filter. >


----------



## Kevin001

I might have an eating disorder not sure......the least of my problems though.


----------



## layitontheline

I could not say Frappula Frappuccino with a straight face. Am I 12? Guess so. Gotta get my fap on.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Wonder what scary movies I should watch.


----------



## The Starry night

Hate having SA! why cant I just friggin relax and be happy, ugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was gonna shave it but I've been getting compliments on my stache all week & it's Movember in a couple days anyway


----------



## unemployment simulator

Walking back through town , there's a good buzz in the air this evening and at the weekends . all the Halloween stuff being decorated outside places.I love to see people enjoying themselves and I kind of makes me wish I could join in. I gotta get myself into town and try to have a night out, really would prefer not to do it alone though.


----------



## sapap

I'm just trying to decide if I want to read or watch Supernatural. Hmmmm. . .


----------



## Just Lurking

This is going to be a long, trying weekend...


----------



## caelle

I'm starting to wonder if people know me as "that girl with the acne".


----------



## feels

meepie said:


> YOu live near me, let's do this for each other. I've been learning about make up too.


Yess! We should make this happen. I usually have one or both weekend days off. We can find one in the near future that works for us both.


----------



## uziq

i posted a lot today and now i'm going to bed


----------



## Winds

I'm wrong for scaring my baby cousin with gummy eyeball candy. Had the little homie shook to even look at me afterwards. When she finally did calm down, she put me on notice that we're not friends anymore, and then ran me for the rest of my gum and part of my candy bag. I couldn't even protest against it after what had just happened.


----------



## RubixQ

I miss my trainers :cry


----------



## Daveyboy

Blew off the first trick-or-treaters.....

Feel so empowered.... Actually I was still in my PJs....haha


----------



## moon river

I have to study for two tests on Monday and I haven't studied anything yet (only read and underlined the articles). It's 5:15PM, I'm wasting this afternoon for nothing. The worst thing about it is that I'm just not able to care. I know the consequences of not studying hard enough will be pretty bad but I couldn't care less, which doesn't even sound like myself as I always try to do the best I can. Ugh :/


----------



## AussiePea

Had some kids come to the house trick or treating. They do realise what country they're in, right? Cute costumes though but no candy kiddies.


----------



## cosmicslop

Took up taking 40mg of my Latdua again last night, and was punished for my irresponsibility by experiencing the most uncomfortable symptom of agitation yet. Couldn't stay still in bed without feeling like I wasn't breathing even oxygen. Really getting into that Halloween mood via medication side effects.


----------



## Amphoteric

I wish I wasn't alone tonight so I could celebrate Halloween.


----------



## tea111red

Need a breakthrough.


----------



## Kevin001

Next time my mom asks if I want something to eat I have to say no.


----------



## PrincessV

Today is Halloween? WHAT? Oh my gosh that makes this day a bit more exciting. Even though I won't do anything!


----------



## Telliblah

what what what what brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sit straight


----------



## PrincessV

tea111red said:


> Need a breakthrough.


Hope you're doing okay... even though I know that's probably not the case. Sending you my :love


----------



## tea111red

PrincessV said:


> Hope you're doing okay... even though I know that's probably not the case. Sending you my :love


Thank you, your msg is very sweet.


----------



## PrincessV

tea111red said:


> Thank you, your msg is very sweet.


Np  I try to be!


----------



## TenYears

I'm looking forward to taking my kids trick or treating. Yes, they're too old, probably, by most people's standards (12, 12 and 15). And no, they really don't care that you think they're too old. They just want to dress up, act goofy and have fun. They'll have fun answering the door, too. We helped decorate my mom and dad's house a few weeks ago, and he really goes all out with the decorations and animated stuff. I've got to remember to take pics, maybe I'll post some.


----------



## tea111red

PrincessV said:


> Np  I try to be!


Good...the world needs people like you!


----------



## megalodon

Im ghonkkng anout going to sleep its 4am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## megalodon

I like yourp oucture teared
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## feels

Yikes dude I feel sorry for your kid.


----------



## huh

Why I moved cities, changed jobs, and have no friends or social life. On that note it's probably time for bed.


----------



## Kevin001

I forgot it was daylight savings time.


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> Blew off the first trick-or-treaters.....
> 
> Feel so empowered.... Actually I was still in my PJs....haha


That was me knocking on your door... :cry


----------



## catcharay

It didn't dawn on me that yesterday was Halloween because no kids came to the door. It reminded me of that one Halloween year where I gave this little boy these cherry lollies and his sister rice crackers. The little boy wanted to swap his for her crackers lol He was really cute


----------



## SunFlower2011

food


----------



## pineapplebun

That I should start dieting now that Hallowe'en is over.


----------



## bad baby

*(>_<)*

心力不足~~~~~~~


----------



## RelinquishedHell

imgur is really cockblocking me rn


----------



## SilentLyric

I would be such a cute girl.


----------



## LostinReverie

I'm not bad. I'm just drawn that way.


----------



## lisbeth

UK users who are interested - there's a programme about social anxiety on right this moment, on Radio 4's The Listening Project.


----------



## RubixQ

The good thing about gender wars is they remind me of the people I need to add to my ignore list. The thing that gives them away is they have male as their gender


----------



## LostinReverie

Really just want to be done with life. Done with everything. What's the ****ing point of getting rejected over and over and over again. 

Am I supposed to? Is that what God wants? Is that what I was supposed to do 18 years ago?

Life is just way too painful to be worth it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Ugh god. Children need to be muzzled and locked in a cage.


----------



## Ben12

it's the end


----------



## tehuti88

Why hasn't the Halloween event started...? :| It's Nov. 1st, and will soon be Nov. 2nd in France, and still no Halloween event. I was really looking forward to it, too. :/


----------



## TenYears

Working on laundry. Cleaning my apartment. Packing for being out of town next week. I came up with the idea of stocking my laptop's hard drive full of movies for next week. So I'll have tons of free entertainment. I want to catch up on Homeland (I've only watched the first two seasons) and I have probably twenty or so movies I haven't seen.

I also have a new roommate next week. Which, although I liked the last one OK, even with his annoying stuff, I think it will be a good change for me. Especially considering all the drama that happened last Thursday night from him, that I posted about earlier. Ffs, man. I'm glad I had that conversation with my boss' boss last week, and we're on the same page.

I've also gotten a lot of good sleep this weekend, in my own bed. And they moved the word day back an hour, an hour earlier so we'll be starting at 6:00am and getting off around 2:30, which I much, much prefer. It leaves me the rest of the afternoon to take care of things or even come back into Houston if I want to see my kids during the week.

I don't feel nearly so bad about going out of town tomorrow. Not like I did a week ago. And I got my first paycheck yesterday and it was pretty big. And this is week three. Of five weeks, at the most. I can do this. I think I can, I think I can, I think I can....lmao.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

why would they think they could show support that way?...remember when you said something like...i have one great talent in life...i disappoint people...she said she didnt know i live in germany...why didnt she tell me she was using the mobile version...i didnt ask cuz some one asked if i was male and i just thought why would you ask if youve heard me?...what else?...so that why i didnt ask why...i remember when a smiley in a girl's status was enough to make me worry...and i pmed that "thread killer" cuz she was really upset and the same thing happened before...and i also really wanted to know what was wrong...there was a female member who was always positiv and then one day she wrote something like...why would you respond to psychotic behaviour like that...and i was about to pm her but never did and i wonder what she would have said...i just though she could explain cuz i was psychotic at the time!...i dont know why i didnt pm her then...and i thought you would explain whats going on now...not saying you were always positiv...so why would they do that?...i only know its strange to thank your enemies for their hate cuz you actually believe theyre trying to help you...but all of them always end up helping me...i just feel this is all gonna be over soon and ill keep the experiences...and be in control of myself...also, **** you and your memes...get out of my head

:drunk dammit


----------



## PlayerOffGames

and i meant the first girl who asked if im male...not the second one...the one who posted a pic of herself wearing a bra


----------



## ChairmanWow

Why I cant stop my obessive thinking


----------



## TenYears

I really don't want to go out of town tomorrow. Alarm is set for 4:00am. I have an hour and a half drive ahead of me tomorrow, and a week inside a hotel room with a roommate I don't know, and a lot of deadlines to meet. Ffs man. I really wonder if this is worth it sometimes. I really do. If I quit without notice my boss, my boss' boss would be so, so screwed.

I need to ask for a raise. My paychecks are nice I guess but it's not worth all this.


----------



## layitontheline

I'm not sure how pharmacists do it. Today someone called because they couldn't remember if they took their pill this morning or not. Last time someone called because she drank a 2L of pop and hadn't peed in a while and wanted to know when she should expect to pee. I don't know how these people get themselves out of bed in the morning.


----------



## millenniumman75

I got up at 9:15am this morning, the pre-time change correct time is 10:15am), so I was up an hour early.....five hours of sleep this morning?

I turn around sleep the hour this evening.....now will I make it to bed later tonight?


----------



## tea111red

I wonder if I'll ever meet someone that values my company and likes me a lot as a person. It doesn't feel like I ever will.


----------



## PrincessV

*deep breath* you know, I might just have anxiety because I hold my breath a lot. I don't breathe properly. lol.

I need to do school workkkk! I keep procastinatinggg!! Noooo!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cant sleep...i know theres a thread i made thats from 1970 or something...and i didnt have a single person backing me up...and now no one knows if im really typing this...its good i hope it works


----------



## PlayerOffGames

and i meant this works as in ill finally be free of this place...cant change anyone...wont try...this is YOUR ANGER...to the rest of you...its very serious


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cant even type strange here anymore


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i dont know why you cant be pure cuz i dont know why im pure...now leave me alone what about this is serious dont you understand?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

fine ok different then...the doctor didnt want to give me tavor again...whos to blame for all of this?


----------



## bad baby

tea111red said:


> I wonder if I'll ever meet someone that values my company and likes me a lot as a person. It doesn't feel like I ever will.


I hope you do gurl, you deserve a true winner yo.

Also if I ever get really rich I will personally hire the best looking guy in the world to kidnap you in a private jet and whisk you off to Tahiti I promise. So hang in there!!!!


----------



## meepie

Our brains use 20 % of the oxygen we breathe in, so the more oxygen we breathe in, the more the brain uses. I learned that today from a random worksheet.


----------



## bad baby

....New phone has no special asian emoji keyboard. I feel so lost and empty, like a part of me has died and I don't even know how to convey all these feels dat I be holdin' inside of me. Oh god, is this what Hell feels like??? Jesus, Buddha, SpiderPig, Captain Underpants... somebody, anybody... save me!! ;_;


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Why hasn't the Halloween event started...? :| It's Nov. 1st, and will soon be Nov. 2nd in France, and still no Halloween event. I was really looking forward to it, too. :/


Ah, the Halloween event is finally here and it's _complicated_. I liked the old word game version better, it's too frustrating using trial-and-error to make potions and then losing my ingredients when I get them wrong...or guessing wrong in the graveyard and having ghosts take my tokens away. :cry

I doubt if I'll get duplicate creatures this year. I just hope I at least get one of each. :sigh


----------



## tea111red

bad baby said:


> I hope you do gurl, you deserve a true winner yo.
> 
> Also if I ever get really rich I will personally hire the best looking guy in the world to kidnap you in a private jet and whisk you off to Tahiti I promise. So hang in there!!!!


aww...you are too sweet! thanks....your msg made me feel better. :hug


----------



## Kevin001

That was a close one, I thought I permanently messed up my computer.


----------



## TenYears

Wow. How 'bout that Dark Knight.


----------



## feels

You ever feel like, "man everything is going pretty well in my life right now and I don't feel horribly depressed or anything" but you have like this pent up energy and you just wanna ****ing ram your skull through a wall???


----------



## meepie

feels said:


> Yess! We should make this happen. I usually have one or both weekend days off. We can find one in the near future that works for us both.


Yes, does the weekend of thanksgiving work? I have lots of time off then. I've been meaning to meet you for a while now lol, you should come to my SA group one time


----------



## Blue Dino

I love how prescription med commercials would often play peaceful, harmonic and euphony music with happy, intimate and soothing scenes: picnicking with the family, rolling on the grass field intimately with your loved one, catching butterflies with your toddler children, all smiles and peace, meanwhile describing side effects of: constipation, watery eyes, rashes, hair loss, loss of vision, bleeding from your orifices, thoughts of suicide and Death!! :eek 

Afterwards, the commercial ends with a beautiful woman draped in breeezy flowy silk clothing, smelling and snuggling a soft puppy.


----------



## PrincessV

I'm going delusional, dude.


----------



## millenniumman75

Sleep - I don't want to think about the week ahead :stu


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate this site and hate most everyone here. I don't understand why I keep coming here.


----------



## ninjaslol

don't want leave the house, I just want to stay home and be boring =_=


----------



## tehuti88

Blue Dino said:


> I love how prescription med commercials would often play peaceful, harmonic and euphony music with happy, intimate and soothing scenes: picnicking with the family, rolling on the grass field intimately with your loved one, catching butterflies with your toddler children, all smiles and peace, meanwhile describing side effects of: constipation, watery eyes, rashes, hair loss, loss of vision, bleeding from your orifices, thoughts of suicide and Death!! :eek
> 
> Afterwards, the commercial ends with a beautiful woman draped in breeezy flowy silk clothing, smelling and snuggling a soft puppy.


:lol

Don't forget that everybody in those commercials moves in _slow motion_ throughout the entire ad.

I kid you not--everything is in slow motion. Do they think that'll make the horrific side effects be less noticeable...? :um


----------



## Steve French

I'm one day into my nanowrimo masterpiece and I'm already running out of content. Maybe I should have done an outline?


----------



## tea111red

arggghhhhhhhhhahhhhhhhhchnefureih89uvej euvhj


----------



## coeur_brise

feels said:


> You ever feel like, "man everything is going pretty well in my life right now and I don't feel horribly depressed or anything" but you have like this pent up energy and you just wanna ****ing ram your skull through a wall???


I've felt like that before, yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coeur_brise

This will sound strange, but I'm pretty sure that Libras *erhrm* *cough,* I mean, some people are made of rainbows. There's always a sunny day ahead for many of them.

...lala, "I just wanna put it in my *****, in my **** up my ***" :rofl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75

I am getting a lot more accomplshed today than normal for some reason.


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze

I'll always think of you as my friend even if you don't...


----------



## feels

meepie said:


> Yes, does the weekend of thanksgiving work? I have lots of time off then. I've been meaning to meet you for a while now lol, you should come to my SA group one time


I'll let you know but I think that should be good! I can always try to request one of those days off just to be sure. And I'd definitely like to go any meetup you arrange so just let me know when y'all are having one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Leprosy


----------



## Kevin001

Time to decide what I'm going to eat for dinner.


----------



## calichick

So many sexy guys at my work...

I'm like in heaven or something...

In a sea of 6'+ white and mixed guys with jobs paying 70k+ with fit bodies...

I guess I am a lucky girl.

Lucky lucky girl...

I bought a ton of short work-appropriate skirts for work. The kind you wear with panty hose and boots...

These guys...


----------



## Ladysoul

I feel like i fkd up everything. But its really not my fault. i dont know. I feel so lost.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> That was me knocking on your door... :cry












:cry


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze

Those little stars are cute.


----------



## bad baby

this place is **** sober ...oh no wait, this place is ****, period.


----------



## Mur

Some people ardently hold onto their victim mentalities and they wonder why their lives never go anywhere, hmmmm....


----------



## PrincessV

You people are so interesting. People are interesting in general, but they can be so mean.


----------



## i suck at life

this banana nut muffin is gross. friggin Vons


----------



## millenniumman75

Lunch :lol


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze

It's almost lunchtime!


----------



## Crisigv

My sister has another date tomorrow night with a guy she met online. She's already been stood up, but is trying again with someone new. She is really brave.


----------



## PrincessV

>.> I don't know what I'm thinking. 
I'm thinking too hard about what I'm thinking about and this is what ends up being typed.
Also thinking of something that I might make a post about cause it's getting under my skin.


----------



## TenYears

I wonder sometimes what this place would turn into if every user on here decided to drop some acid at the same time. I mean the good ****. Like some Zodiac, or Purple Haze, or Pyramid or Needlepoint or pharmaceutical. Stuff like I took. Stuff that will just knock you on your *** and take you days to recover from. And then everyone post, like, non-stop for an hour. I wonder if it would be total chaos or if it would be love on some higher level. Meh. Idk. I really don't. Not sure I want to find out, though.


----------



## feels

Need a new source for weed. It has been over a month. I know a few people I could ask but feel so stupid bringing it up??? I've never had this problem before lol. Wish this bull**** was just legal here already.


----------



## tehuti88

Aaaaggghhhrrggghh, I need some little nubby bones! I have only three and I need six more. But whenever I get some they promptly get taken away! Start giving me more nubby bones, you stupid gravestones! And stop stealing what nubby bones I already have, you stupid _stupid_ ghosts! :x



coeur_brise said:


> This will sound strange, but I'm pretty sure that Libras *erhrm* *cough,* I mean, some people are made of rainbows. There's always a sunny day ahead for many of them.


Alas, I can only wish I were made of rainbows. :sigh

I'm super b****y for a Libra. Probably my Aries Moon. :/ I've always wanted to be one of those happy-rainbow-Libras but I'm just too...well, b****y. ;_;


----------



## coeur_brise

All I have are thoughts these days and not enough opinions. My shin got ****ed up when I decided to move a cart and it fell on me. But that's OK, I made money while doing it. I don't know if it's broken. Oh well.

Right now, I'm thinking of a dancing half-naked man singing about salacious things whereby he puts it on YT for the whole world to see. Thank you to person who showed it to me. I can think about it at work and no. one. will. know.


----------



## coeur_brise

tehuti88 said:


> Alas, I can only wish I were made of rainbows. :sigh
> 
> I'm super b****y for a Libra. Probably my Aries Moon. :/ I've always wanted to be one of those happy-rainbow-Libras but I'm just too...well, b****y. ;_;


Libras can be moody too, their moods can change like a wind gust.. Or so I heard from a star sign book. Airy, moody, but mostly calm. Don't worry, be glad you weren't born under Saturn.. Now my sign is _naturally_ melancholy with a stick up their butt. But hey, nice to see you back on the forums again.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i have my I.T final tomorrow. i'm semi-confident about at least scraping by. i haven't really cared for the subject all year, but looking at the practice exam (last year's exam), it doesn't look too bad. all the information i need should be in the booklet itself, as it appears, so that's nice. it should ensure that, as long as i'm careful, i should earn a solid pass and therefore a qualification in I.T that'll make my resume no longer look completely barren.


----------



## MichelleG

exams


----------



## peace_love

The biscuit I just ate was good!


----------



## Batcat

Feeling quite paranoid that people who used to be friends are stalking my youtube channel. It's pretty much the only way of finding me on the internet. 
I looked at my liked youtube videos in playlist and it had 30 views. Hopefully it was just randoms or bots.


----------



## cmed

Dear summer, pls go. It's November 4th and nearly 80 degrees. My air conditioner has been working hard for the past 7 months and I'd like to give it some rest.


----------



## Levity1993

I'm thinking about the deadline I have for an MSc assignment on Friday. 
I don't just have social anxiety I have generalised anxiety as well, and it increases when pressure is put on me. Right now I'm trying to to let it paralyse me, so I can continue writing. Even though what I'm writing isn't good enough, and that increases my anxiety... 

Anyone got any coping mechanisms associated with university level assignments?? 
:crying:


----------



## Whatev

Who am I? Where did I come from? Why am I here? Where am I going?


----------



## cosmicslop

Going to start a noise rock band named Shockshuka. The lead singer is going to shout out loud a shakshuka recipe while the rest of the band cooks it. Our influences consist of tomatoes and eggs. edit: seriously. the sound of crusty bread being cut with a amplifier hooked up to it is going to be the best closer anyone could ever hear at a gig.


----------



## RubixQ

Oh God. The hypocrisy is off the charts. You're the very same people that criticise and attack others for being supportive and attempting something with their lives yet somehow when you do something you expect it to be different. 

What is it about this ****ing site I'm missing?????????


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I just took someone's Skype virginity! I hope he enjoyed it as much as I did. :laugh:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I constantly say stupid things at work and embarrass myself. I'm not dumb, but I sure come off that way, verbally.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> I just took someone's Skype virginity! I hope he enjoyed it as much as I did. :laugh:


 I'm sure he did.

I'm sure it was an honor to have it taken by you, the one and only Ms. Strange.


----------



## hellollama

I'm sleepy and craving for banh hoi.


----------



## meepie

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I constantly say stupid things at work and embarrass myself. I'm not dumb, but I sure come off that way, verbally.


cute gif

it's really hard to find anything else on the internet to do with other people than forums or chatrooms and games. is there anything else fun like maybe boardgames online


----------



## Orb

I'm thinking about ... should I take the day off work tomorrow or not. Currently there is a good chance. It's a day full of meetings (and I can't stand meetings for a variety of reasons).


----------



## coeur_brise

cmed said:


> Dear summer, pls go. It's November 4th and nearly 80 degrees. My air conditioner has been working hard for the past 7 months and I'd like to give it some rest.


It's unseasonably warm here too. but I like it, knowing that the sub-zero temps aren't here already where I live. ...Once it does get cold, it just gets colder and colder. Until icicles form in your car. **** snow. it's all ice. ha, just kidding. Uhm.. am I okay? eh, wtever


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i just learnt what waterboarding is and uh... there are people who don't believe it's legitimate torture? uh, skeptics, it's definitely torture. it causes predominantly psychological pain, but it 'can' also cause extreme physical pain. it plays on the fear of drowning while other forms of torture play upon being the fear of being burnt alive or whatever.


----------



## tea111red

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHSHDIREOJ4HFYUIJORDEC

i'm on the verge of posting something to get myself banned. im looking for something t o push me to do it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

tea111red said:


> ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHSHDIREOJ4HFYUIJORDEC
> 
> i'm on the verge of posting something to get myself banned. im looking for something t o push me to do it.


You ok? You're last few post I saw was quite depressing.


----------



## Orb

Holophonic (/binaural) sound. I've just been watching (or rather hearing) some youtube vids based on this. Pretty amazing, and it introduced me to ASMR.


----------



## SilentLyric

yo you're still annoying dawg, your attempt to make due is just fog
pretty and popular as a dirty hog, I've been keeping this log
ripped apart in song, more so than your unwashed bong
this won't take long, just because you talk now you think you won
won't ever have a son, would turn your back on you, hun
every idea of yours is toxic un-fun, it makes us want to run and drink until there's no sun
won't ever go to cali, don't know **** about making a dolle, dolly
empty teeth filled with empty folly, now go on and take some more molly, holly
speeches more grating than gung-ho alarms, do this and that, but still have all these wrongs, 
all over the unseemly hairs on your back, that's my rights, went with that attack, but don't relax
weight is more than we have to lift, do you get my drift, bet you won't walk just enough to get by death, too lazy to call up and get hooked on meth
stay away, be put to rest, don't have to guess, you would look great in a tear-stained dress.


----------



## tea111red

visualkeirockstar said:


> You ok? You're last few post I saw was quite depressing.


i'm losing my mind and finding it hard to cope.


----------



## tea111red

oh god, why can't they still issue user requested bans

i got too afraid of being perm banned. i might have regretted that later.

i don't know what to do.


----------



## Blue Dino

My credit card bill for the next few months might pretty high. 



tea111red said:


> oh god, why can't they still issue user requested bans
> 
> i got too afraid of being perm banned. i might have regretted that later.
> 
> i don't know what to do.


Aww.. sorry to hear.

Unless you feel this site is negatively affecting your life, I might hold off on this. Hope you feel better. 10 years on here is quite of a milestone to set on fire and burn.



Wings of Amnesty said:


>


Saw that gif somewhere earlier and it wouldn't load as I obsessively try to get it to. Now that I saw it, gotta say I'm a bit "meh.."


----------



## probably offline

Exam tomorrow. Not prepared. Time to bring out my inner survivalist.










(crying)


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

probably offline said:


> Exam tomorrow. Not prepared. Time to bring out my inner survivalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (crying)


Good luck! What's this one on?


----------



## Marakunda

I don't know how my own mind works...

I don't ****in get this...........................................bbbbbbbleh


----------



## pandana

When you decide to sleep in the car because the house is too loud, lol. If I had more pillows this could become my new bedroom.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

tea111red said:


> i'm losing my mind and finding it hard to cope.


I'm sorry you're feeling that way. I often too feel like that. Music usually helps me. I hope you feel better. There's no need for you to get banned. Like the other guy said. Just take time off if you need.


----------



## Kevin001

If I eat now I'm not eating later.


----------



## KelsKels

Reeeeeally wish it was easier to find houses to rent that take animals. 90% don't... and its upsetting. I don't know if I could live without a pet and be happy.


----------



## millenniumman75

I would like to spend time outside while it's still Indian Summer


----------



## SamanthaStrange

_What else should I be? All apologies._


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> _What else should I be? All apologies._


What else should I say? Everyone is gay.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> What else should I say? Everyone is gay.


_ What else could I write? I don't have the right._


----------



## Crisigv

Everyone is better off without me. I'm nothing but a burden and a disappointment.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> _ What else could I write? I don't have the right._


Da hell are you guys smoking, lol? :um

No, please. Don't stop. Don't mind me lmao. I learn to appreciate how "normal" my sense of humor is, every time I see a post from you and @crimeclub lmao


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Da hell are you guys smoking, lol? :um
> 
> No, please. Don't stop. Don't mind me lmao. I learn to appreciate how "normal" my sense of humor is, every time I see a post from you and @*crimeclub* lmao


We were singing to each other, duh.

Not a Nirvana fan?

Um, your sense of humor is NOT normal! FFS! lol


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> We were singing to each other, duh.
> 
> Not a Nirvana fan?
> 
> Um, your sense of humor is NOT normal! FFS! lol


Oh wow. I'm having a blond moment I guess. No, wait...a blond day. I've been like this all day. I love that song and didn't even catch on *shrug* Ffs I just turned ten different shades of red.....

OK. Carry on. I'm gonna shut up now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Oh wow. I'm having a blond moment I guess. No, wait...a blond day. I've been like this all day. I love that song and didn't even catch on *shrug* Ffs I just turned ten different shades of red.....
> 
> OK. Carry on. I'm gonna shut up now.


Carry on my wayward son, there'll be peace when you are done, lay your weary head to rest, don't you cry no more...

I may have taken too many pain pills. But now I'm singing to you, lmao.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> Carry on my wayward son, there'll be peace when you are done, lay your weary head to rest, don't you cry no more...
> 
> I may have taken too many pain pills. But now I'm singing to you, lmao.


Lol, now there's a real song, from my era. Wow I just said "era" like it's from another century or something. But. Yeah. Wait. I guess it is. From. Another. Century.

*sigh*

Now I feel stupid and blond, and old. I believe I'm still young and smart as a whip tho. Don't stop. Believin. You know, hold on to the feelin'. Woo, wooo, wooo.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Lol, now there's a real song, from my era. Wow I just said "era" like it's from another century or something. But. Yeah. Wait. I guess it is. From. Another. Century.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Now I feel stupid and blond, and old. I believe I'm still young and smart as a whip tho. Don't stop. Believin. You know, hold on to the feelin'. Woo, wooo, wooo.


_Just a small town girl, livin' in a lonely world..._

Okay, but we have to stop because they just deleted my fun thread, and they will delete us if we have a whole conversation in here... again... lol


----------



## bittersweetavenue

There are so many zombie movies coming out, this is getting ridiculous. They're not even pretty.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm still awfully tired after doing nothing but sleeping all day, I might be a sloth.



Marakunda said:


> I don't know how my own mind works...
> 
> I don't ****in get this...........................................bbbbbbbleh


me neither lol


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

What is that now, 9 thread locks tonight?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wings of Amnesty said:


> What is that now, 9 thread locks tonight?


Yeah, and most of them were fairly harmless. :stu


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, and most of them were fairly harmless. :stu


Heartbreakers gonna break, break, break
And the fakers gonna fake, fake, fake
Baby I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake
Shake it off, Shake it off


----------



## Kmarie92

The Haagen Dazs that's calling me from downstairs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Not replying. Not replying. Not replying. :evil


----------



## catcharay

I'm going to use the ''it's Friday" excuse to warrant my excessive chocolate eating today hehe.

It's all going to be okay.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> Not replying. Not replying. Not replying. :evil


----------



## Ameenah

I have a ton of sh*t to clean


----------



## KelsKels

Put together a piece of cheap furniture for the first time today. Only messed it up a little. Finally bought ice cube trays as well. Today was very productive. The house is still kind of gross.. but eh. I only got one day off. I'll work on it when I get a full 2 day weekend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There isn't much in life...but there is 12 year old Scotch...


----------



## Barakiel

It would be very nice if my intrusive thoughts just left me alone for a little while


----------



## Blue Dino

Whenever I jump on a deal, there always ends up being an even better deal and I always regret the purchase later. Whenever I don't and hold out for a better deal, a better deal or the same deal never ever returns and that items gets phased out altogether.


----------



## JDsays

That's what she said to me that one night. She had really great advice, she told me: "Don't ever be complacent"
Always want more, and never be satisfied. Once you start being complacent, you start falling off and never achieve what you're truly capable of.


----------



## coeur_brise

Why do I give in. It's like winning the lottery, you have this false sense of hope, luck. You're convinced you're going to win. But you're just another number to another person. "There is no prize, good day sir!" Edit: "You get nothing. You lose, good day sir!"


----------



## tea111red

brrrrr


----------



## tea111red

visualkeirockstar said:


> I'm sorry you're feeling that way. I often too feel like that. Music usually helps me. I hope you feel better. There's no need for you to get banned. Like the other guy said. Just take time off if you need.





Blue Dino said:


> Aww.. sorry to hear.
> 
> Unless you feel this site is negatively affecting your life, I might hold off on this. Hope you feel better. 10 years on here is quite of a milestone to set on fire and burn.


Oh yeah, and I want to say thanks to both of you for these msgs. They really helped and made me feel better during a dark time. 

Though, I'm still here....haha. I want to escape, but stupid loneliness always brings me back.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i hate how my eyes water whenever i'm anxious in public. it sort of feels like my body is initiating a crying response (stress?) but it doesn't follow through. it sucks and so does this ****ing disorder.

unrelated but i thought it was slightly weird today that while i physically tired, i had an increased level of motivation. i actually did an entire hour of study and i didn't waste near as much time as i usually do.. in fact, i probably did a solid 3 hours of work today. that's pretty good for me. ironic considering i had a somewhat bad sleep, littered with strange dreams. i (hope) that i get some similar motivation spike on sunday, as i'm going to have to remember quotes n' **** for the single most important of the 3 essays that i'm going to have to write in the exam the following morning. fingers crossed. not that i actually care about it... or anything...


----------



## Steve French

Got into insurance, and misstating age and sex. Moved into a discussion on transgender insurance. See, a man will inevitably pay more for life insurance, because they have lower lifespans on average, not to mention all the risk they get themselves into. So if a man changes gender, is he entitled to the lower rates a woman would get even though he still is biologically a man?

There was no definitive answer. The textbook has not been updated since 2013, so it is probably a bit behind the times. I don't remember the transgender rights thing being an issue even just a few years ago. 

I wonder what the final outcome will be. Something tells me it will lean in favour of the trannies, as it could turn into a discrimination lawsuit.


----------



## LilSugar

that I'm waaaaay too be old to be on this site. Wow, how depressing.


----------



## indiscipline

Wääh, I'm disappointed with the remixed versions of Deliverance and Damnation. Such a shame, I was really looking forward to them. Mr. Opeth is clearly taking the notion of organic sounding mixes to a bit of an extreme nowadays. The double bass on Deliverance is muddy, the snare drum is thin and tinny, the distorted guitars are getting lost in the dirt and the bass is as good as non-existent (as per usual). The biggest concern for me are the drums though, they're not "framing" the mix and there's not enough punch :<

Damnation was good as it was, and the guys must have felt the same because the remix is roughly the same as the original (albeit with a _very_ subtle bit of extra gloss on top and rearranged volume levels on certain passages) so, I mean... what's the point?

(I just had a quick listen and felt like venting somewhere and figured why not here~)


----------



## LostinReverie

I'm not afraid to admit that I :heart the Shrek Soundtrack.


----------



## Kevin001

My family is so money hungry.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't get it. I am getting increasingly agitated, frustrated, depressed. I'm also starting to make bad decisions when I am driving, which will probably turn out bad one of these days. What's happening to me?


----------



## Just Lurking

Errrgh

Having old threads and posts bumped is like having someone play an old video of yourself as if it was just recorded yesterday... 

Like, why?


----------



## TenYears

My old man seems to have $$$ coming out of his f-ing ears. I don't know how he's doing it all, I really don't. I hope I'm in half a good a shape as he is when I'm almost retired. And I hope I have people from my company begging me to stay. I've met them. They're begging him to stay, srsly.


I'm looking forward to tomorrow and Sunday with my kids. And then back to work next week. We got a ridiculous increase in our per diems every week (I'm working out of town). I don't know how they're justifying it, but I'm not asking. I don't spend that much on meals per day, ffs, I don't spend that much on meals per week. Plus a raise. All over this like a duck on a june bug.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm pretty sure my family, and anyone else I know, would be relieved if I killed myself.


----------



## tehuti88

Just Lurking said:


> Errrgh
> 
> Having old threads and posts bumped is like having someone play an old video of yourself as if it was just recorded yesterday...
> 
> Like, why?


(Not quite what you're talking about, but...) It especially irks me when it's a thread I'd actually love to reply to, but then I see that it was made in, like, 2011 or something and the OP is probably long gone. I feel like a moron responding to necro'ed threads. :/

Even if they're just a couple of months old, as long as they haven't had any action in a long while (before being necro'ed) I feel like it'd be stupid of me to respond.

I also feel weird when people respond to really old posts of mine. Never have any clue how to react, like, did they see the date on it?--do they expect me to reply??--couldn't they have found something more recent? :um


----------



## Steve French

Ah, the neighbours having a wasted fight at three in the morning.

"Call the cops, call the cops! This ****ing guy pulled my hair!"
slap slap slap slap slap (The girl claiming to have had her hair pulled was assaulting this guy)
"I'm taking my stuff and I'm ****ing leaving!"
"Go smoke some more crack you ****ing *******!"

The one girl ran out and now they have organized a drugged up committee to go and find her.

****ing tweakers.


----------



## LostinReverie

I believe that I can overcome this and beat everything in the end, but I choose to abuse for the time being. 

Maybe I'll win, but for now I've decided to die.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's like watching my train wreck of a life reflected back at me


----------



## TheSilentGamer

For the first time, I'm completely alone. There's no one home, and my family won't be back until 10 tomorrow. This silence is maddening... The only thing that's breaking it is the subtle sound of the clock on the wall.

Tick...tock...tick...tock...tick...tock...tick...tock...tick...tock...tick...tock...tick...tock

I need sleep, yet I'm not asleep. I want to sleep, yet I can't.


----------



## Flora20

I keep dreaming I can fly, wonder what it means.


----------



## Crisigv

If I can't change, how will I ever live with myself?


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so hungry but I'm almost to my goal weight, can't quit now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm a coward and an *******


----------



## LostinReverie

Flora20 said:


> I keep dreaming I can fly, wonder what it means.


I only had one dream like that, and was really upset it wasn't true when I awoke! Jealous!


----------



## coeur_brise

There should be a man named Toby, and he should have a fake identity so that we can determine whether he is Toby or not Toby.


----------



## CWe

Flora20 said:


> I keep dreaming I can fly, wonder what it means.


You're turning into a bird?


----------



## PrincessV

If I don't have social anxiety then what's wrong with me? lol xD

Why am I still here?

I'm sure I do have moderate anxiety, but what next... once I get better, what should I do with my life?

*life crisis*


----------



## SilentLyric

if i feel so awesome and better about myself, then why is no one around me to share that feeling with? is my improved self-esteem just an illusion? where's the people proof?


----------



## Steve French

Somebody quoted me, but it showed up as _deleted posts_. I have been drinking and I can't remember what I wrote. I didn't get a message regarding breaking any rules this time. It's killing me inside.

Why god, why!


----------



## Blue Dino

It just came to my mind that I have long been suffering from over paranoia of superstitions and getting jinxed.


----------



## SofaKing

Steve French said:


> Somebody quoted me, but it showed up as _deleted posts_. I have been drinking and I can't remember what I wrote. I didn't get a message regarding breaking any rules this time. It's killing me inside.
> 
> Why god, why!


I believe this could happen if the person quoting deleted their own post, too. I had the same frustration, but that is what had happened. It wasn't necessarily a post of yours that was deleted because of rules.


----------



## SilentLyric

i forgot to tell you I was teary eyed...

don't be gone for long, man. just don't.


----------



## Kevin001

Sweating in my sleep is starting to become an issue.


----------



## tea111red

Pretty embarrassing when you misread something and then write some detailed answer/reply, lol.


----------



## Just Lurking

tea111red said:


> Pretty embarrassing when you misread something and then write some detailed answer/reply, lol.


Ahahaha

I've done that a few times... Usually, I'll catch myself before actually posting it... The /facepalm is strong.


----------



## millenniumman75

Getting ready to go for a run.


----------



## Just Lurking

How did it become a thing where people upload something to YouTube and leave the comment, _"no copyright infringement intended"_ or _"I don't own the rights to this"_... like it somehow absolves them of the blatant illegality of what they're doing.

Like, umm... If I'm holding up a convenience store, it doesn't somehow make it OK if I shout out "_no thievery intended_" as I load up my pockets with cash from the register.


----------



## Flora20

About my music test tomorrow :/ hope I do okay.


----------



## Satou T

I'm visiting family for a week coming up tomorrow. I'm super pale from being inside all summer. I don't talk to these family members on the phone but they aren't extended family, they just don't live near me anymore. I'm really afraid I'll be super awkward the entire time. I'm pretty sure they already think of me as the loser of the family.

Please, let it go well.


----------



## Blue Dino

Been eating flaxseed or kale tortilla chips dipped with raw fermented sauerkraut as my nightly go-to snack. I would think this is healthy, but can't help to think there's some sorta negative catch to this. As with every seemingly good thing, there's always a catch.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> How did it become a thing where people upload something to YouTube and leave the comment, _"no copyright infringement intended"_ or _"I don't own the rights to this"_... like it somehow absolves them of the blatant illegality of what they're doing.
> 
> Like, umm... If I'm holding up a convenience store, it doesn't somehow make it OK if I shout out "_no thievery intended_" as I load up my pockets with cash from the register.


That would be the Fair Use Doctrine in the United States.
In this case, we can post copyrighted material without permission for the sake of information/education and not to attempt to make money off of it or pass it off as our own.

*Fair* *use* is a limitation and exception to the exclusive right granted by copyright law to the author of a creative work. In United States copyright law, fair use is a *doctrine* that permits limited use of copyrighted material without acquiring permission from the rights holders.

YouTube allows Fair Use as long as the copyright holders don't complain or do the "cease and desist" stuff.


----------



## coeur_brise

I just realized I might be kept around as a keepsake or for when things are lonely and it's convenient to keep me around. I don't wanna end up like that, a fairweather friend, you say? It's easy to argue that with words but words are not emotions, baby.
That's a bit cynical to assume but then again, I don't have an argument as to why I would be needed. And yet I can only imagine, you are free of whatever temporary ties there were.


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> That would be the Fair Use Doctrine in the United States.
> In this case, we can post copyrighted material without permission for the sake of information/education and not to attempt to make money off of it or pass it off as our own.
> 
> *Fair* *use* is a limitation and exception to the exclusive right granted by copyright law to the author of a creative work. In United States copyright law, fair use is a *doctrine* that permits limited use of copyrighted material without acquiring permission from the rights holders.
> 
> YouTube allows Fair Use as long as the copyright holders don't complain or do the "cease and desist" stuff.


If "_no copyright infringement intended_" is your Fair Use defense, then you better have a _really_ good lawyer~


----------



## harrison

My God it's going to be good when I see her again. I'm going to eat her alive - again.


----------



## TenYears

Oh, ffs. That is all. That pretty much sums it up. Ffs, man.


----------



## LostinReverie

I need friends. I need to talk to people. There's just so many people out there that I dislike. Makes it hard.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> If "_no copyright infringement intended_" is your Fair Use defense, then you better have a _really_ good lawyer~


No, it's a CYA note.
It's a silly label, but it is meant that way so YouTube doesn't remove videos without a valid reason.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm glad that is taken care of.


----------



## millenniumman75

Excuse me?! I run 20-24 miles a week (32-38.5km) a week and you are calling me obese?! How dare you!


----------



## BackToThePast

My senses require constant refining. Aku will strike the moment I am defenseless.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Just trying not to commit suicide.

I was just thinking if I cut the locks that provide access to my flat's top, jumping from my 10 stories building would not kill me instantly. I heard stories about a girl who also jumped from my flat and after she hit the concrete on the way down, she laid there still being alive for a few more (tens of) seconds....

I gotta find a higher building if I were to do that, but for the moment I'm still resisting to end my suffering.


----------



## feels

One of my coworkers wants to hang out after work tomorrow but I'm really hoping something comes up for her cause I just wanna play Fallout 4.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

It does get cold at night in winter here, even when it's not so bad during the day.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i forgot to take my meds this morning and now i'm at risk of withdrawal symptoms during my psychology exam ((((


----------



## Just Lurking

Uggh, I think something's living inside my walls.

The last time I saw a mouse here was seven years ago -- it found its way into my kitchen sink which was full of water. Lucky for it, I heard it splashing around, caught it, and let it go.

Kind of hoping whatever this is just 'goes away'...


----------



## feels

A masterpiece


----------



## TenYears

There's a young lady at work that I'm sorta friends with (I mean, very casual, work-friends that's all). She's staying at the hotel we're at. She's the gf (maybe ex-gf, now) of my roommate, the one that got fired a couple of weeks ago. He got really, really messed up at the hotel, and then called in sick the next day, and, well, they fired him, on the spot. Anyways she's been a lot more talkative and a lot friendlier lately. I guess because he's not around? Idk.


Get your minds out of the gutter. No, no, no. I'm not going there. She's half my age. She reminds me of one of my daughters. She's tough but she has such a very, very vulnerable side that comes through. I get the feeling she's been through a lot. I can just...tell, don't ask me how. But I kind of worry about her, I wonder if she's OK. She's got to be twenty years old, if that. She has two kids? I think. I think she's going through a lot right now, I don't think she's sure where she stands with her bf right now, and with a lot of other things....


I feel bad for her, I really do. She also hates her roommate at the hotel. We were talking about how to deal with her earlier today. She's really cool, though. Like, someone I could hang out with, drink a beer with maybe. She's just on my mind lately because I'm getting some vibes from her, like I should be worried. Or something.


----------



## Crisigv

I have to meet my cousin's new baby tomorrow night. Not really looking forward to it.


----------



## SilkyJay

The site I went to last night, when I saw the name mentioned here in a post about bad thoughts I couldn't help but peek,,, and it took me straight to the backside of my brain.

I can't believe the stuff I was reading there, the ratings, how ruthless people are, and about all the new dating sites, dating trends, experiments regarding woman in 2015 and on the internet in general. It's basically how you meet people anymore, the internet. I guess I've come to realize in just a short night that I'm a ****ing tool. That I have way to much faith and loyalty to people. I expect them to only be talking to a few of me, if that. B/c that's what I tend to do, limit or cut off even more than a few people as I can't handle all the back and forth with too many people, and as I feel compelled to remain somewhat attached to these people that give me time of day.

But that's most definitely not the case that I'm even 1/10th of who ya'll are talking to. and I need to wake up and smell the reality. I either need to start playing the game, or stop letting it affect me like it has. Rather than talking about these sites, I need to give one a try as I'm beyond desperate. Interesting to say the least though reading into other things like why the infidelity gap has closed and is basically even and woman are more likely to cheat/be talking to a ton of dudes. 

The new face of infidelity is woman. Their increasingly viewing and living life through tv, sitcoms, reality tv shows that cheating is supposedly inevitable. I felt this even when I was back in college, and saw this in motion. Woman are being brainwashed into this by the dominate culture. W/ that being said, guys are no more innocent, it's just interesting to see and read about woman basically catching up and taking the reigns. I can't stand what has become of 2015 and how we interact with each other. I laugh at when I first joined this site and how silly I was to talk to who I did. I guarantee I was 1 of 10 or 20 and I thought for a little bit that I was kind of special to someone. I wasn't.

I need to stop being such a nice guy. I'm so naive. And while I need to embrace who I am, I can honestly say that I need to assert myself more dominantly. Maybe it's time I find out what a dating site is like.


----------



## SilkyJay

I'd also love to get through one night where I don't have intense internal reflection. I want to get through one night of not telling myself that I hate myself. Going off zoloft right now and onto a new med seems like a big move I'm not equipped for. I seriously hate myself.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i'm actually even LESS motivated than i used to be... i can barely be bothered with anything. i'm so confused about everything as well. it sucks. i bet if i end up seeing my therapist anytime soon, i'll probably just end up talking about the same ****.. "oh i'm kinda socially retarded and can't make friends.. help lol". because like that's ever gonna be helpful.

tip: it's not. question: therapists aren't magic. in that case, what use are they? they just 'teach' you various **** you already know and promptly get paid copious amounts of cash.

i'm such a mess of a human. i have no sense of identity and i rapidly alternate between elation and a stark emendation of reality.

i'm not even really that anxious anymore. i got lucky with my medication: it's fairly effective and has minimal side effects. i don't even have any sexual side effects, despite being on a rather high dose (100mg). i expected that without a debilitating anxiety disorder, i'd be a better me. nope. it's now simply clear that i'm an unmotivated, self-obsessed, untalented, dumb *****. nobody likes me, but uh.. i don't really like anybody either. the people i do like just ignore me. i guess they're too good for a narcissistic, unstable ***** like me.


----------



## Blue Dino

It sickens me to see how many people actually do not wash your hands after using the public restroom. Most disgusting is that most public restrooms often times do not have paper towels, so I'm forced to literally grab the door handle with urine, feces and infectious germs smear of god knows how many people.



Crisigv said:


> I have to meet my cousin's new baby tomorrow night. Not really looking forward to it.


Why not? Is it an ugly baby? :lol



Yajyklis10 said:


> I'd also love to get through one night where I don't have intense internal reflection. I want to get through one night of not telling myself that I hate myself. Going off zoloft right now and onto a new med seems like a big move I'm not equipped for. I seriously hate myself.


Stay strong and hang in there. Hope you feel better once you get adjusted to your new meds.


----------



## cmed

"As mos of us understand, lots oof people are enthusiastic concerning that area they summon when the food cravings for pizza take hold."

If spambots are good for anything, it's comic relief :lol

I too am quite enthusiastic about my pizza cravings when they are summoned.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Omg this site :haha .........

"please take a screenshot of the site running slowly"
"please link to your deleted thread"
"maybe you should ask google why there's profanity in randomly generated letters"

This just....I have no words.


----------



## Barakiel

@SAS


----------



## Crisigv

Blue Dino said:


> Why not? Is it an ugly baby? :lol


Lol, no. She's a cute baby. I don't normally look forward to stuff like this. People who have their lives together.


----------



## coeur_brise

I have the day off tomorrow but I don't want to work today. Why can't we all be s̶o̶b̶e̶r̶ sleeping.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

2013 was a pretty good year for music.


----------



## Amolivares28

It's Saturday Night and I'm home alone bored.


----------



## PrincessV

I'm so nervous. Stupid anxiety!! ;( 

And a girl complimented me today, it was so unexpected. I admire nice people like her. If you want someone to remember you, compliment them out of the blue.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

PrincessV said:


> I'm so nervous. Stupid anxiety!! ;(
> 
> And a girl complimented me today, it was so unexpected. I admire nice people like her. If you want someone to remember you, compliment them out of the blue.


What'd she say?


----------



## PrincessV

Wings of Amnesty said:


> What'd she say?


She said "you look pretty today."

Hahaha it was so unexpected, I wore a ugly big navy colored sweater. I don't know if she was just being nice, but I can't get her out of my head now that she complimented me so suddenly. I'm straight, btw. xD


----------



## UnusualSuspect

It's not my fault. I shouldn't even look for faults. They are irrelevant.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I'm tired, going to bed.


----------



## tehuti88

http://i.imgur.com/xb6meHw.jpg

Sometimes I love how the English language can be mangled.


----------



## TenYears

Crazy roommates and coworkers, out of town. A hotel. Drama. Alcohol, lots, and lots of alcohol. 


Add ice.


Add a bf. Add a new girl that every guy likes so much...he...just...wants to welcome the pants right off of her...


Add a guy that tried to off himself tonight.. Add my new crazy (but not as crazy as the last one) roommate.


Blend, on high, pulverize, just blend the f*** out of everything.


Enjoy.


What the actual f- is wrong with these people. I need a new job. Now.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SamQwerty said:


> Wondering if I'm going to die from lack of sleep.


Could lead to hypertension, guy I know was hospitalized because his job had him work 2 24 hour shifts with no sleep.


----------



## tea111red

pills.


----------



## Blue Dino

Some times, being constantly subjected to the flaws of the others can make you have a feeling of discern for them and in return make you a better person as you would work hard to separate yourself from ever developing those flaws.



Crisigv said:


> Lol, no. She's a cute baby. I don't normally look forward to stuff like this. People who have their lives together.


Yeah I totally know the feel. It's like in those situations, your presence always struck the realization of everyone else around and they start to think "oh yeah, so what about her..." My mom is like that especially, so I am always nervous for her to observe others around my age having things going for them. She would always use others' fortune to attack me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm tired of feeling unjustified in my own actions in the eyes of men...when the time comes for God(assuming he/it exists) to make his list of the damned I suspect I'll be a bottom dweller on it as I am in life...but at least I'll be far from the worst


----------



## gamingpup

Lets hope blogging works for me ^^ I don't mind if no one reads it, I just want to see if it helps me sort through my thoughts.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope it goes well :sigh.


----------



## shelbster18

Found out one of my HS teachers got fired for doing something sexual with one of her students.


----------



## TryingMara

So many people completely out of touch with reality.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> Found out one of my HS teachers got fired for doing something sexual with one of her students.


that's bad


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i can't read your pm now...i know you sent it a few hours ago today


----------



## TenYears

shelbster18 said:


> Found out one of my HS teachers got fired for doing something sexual with one of her students.


My ex-wife was a hs English teacher. She got fired for messing around with students. I'm dead serious. It happens a lot more than you might think.

It's a long story but I was the one that ultimately told the school board what was going on. I came in and had a meeting with them on a Friday, and gave them all the evidence and she was "asked to resign" Monday morning before classes even started lmao.


----------



## TenYears

This is either my last week being out of town, or my next to last week. Thank the Gods, man.

We're getting compensated pretty well to do this but I've had enough. I'm ready to go home. I may need to look for temp work through the holidays, but I have a couple of leads already. My resume is updated and all I have to do is start the online applications. I have about ten companies I'm looking at. One has 97 permanent positions available, in the Houston area alone. This might be an opportunity for me to move up to a job geared more to what I really want to be doing, with better pay, and better hours. I just need to follow through.

No anxiety. No fear. No hesitation. No excuses. I just need to do it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

TryingMara said:


> So many people completely out of touch with reality.


 Like that's a bad thing.........

What would 300 million people do if they got in touch with reality tomorrow? I don't know but I'd want to be on another continent for a good long time.


----------



## TryingMara

WillYouStopDave said:


> Like that's a bad thing.........
> 
> What would 300 million people do if they got in touch with reality tomorrow? I don't know but *I'd want to be on another continent for a good long time.*


Funny, that's exactly how I feel right now.


----------



## tehuti88

I can't feel half my face. :blank

*tries to smile or at least grimace*
:/
*fails*



TryingMara said:


> So many people completely out of touch with reality.


I sure know that feeling too well...


----------



## BackToThePast

I saw my reflection for the first time in 50 years today.


----------



## Pongowaffle

The past two times I parked my car on a public street just to chill for like 30 minutes or so, minding my own business, a nearby older aged neighbor would come out of his house and confront me to leave screaming that I cannot park and sit here. The second time, I could see a neighbor constantly peeping through his window looking at me before a police patrol car came by and asked me a few questions. After the cop left, the neighbor a middle aged white male who called came out and just stood on his front porch staring straight at me with a hostile look with hands on his hips until I eventually caved and drove away. Both times are during broad daylight in the afternoon.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

I should really get some sleep and I am tired... but I dunno, I just don't feel like it.


----------



## mr hoang

I was bored so I tried watching something the keith richards documentary on netflix, but quickly changed the channel to Life oF Pi. Lost interest there too so I just shut it off. Now im bored again. Listening to a podcast. Hope its better.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm finally getting my hair cut tomorrow. I hope it turns out okay. Not that it would help me look good anyways.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol what did I just watch. 'Have you ever met a gay cat' :lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i made like 7 ****ty posts today on tumblr everybody should come & check 'em out below ((((


----------



## bad baby

if you're wondering how japan is, the long and short of it is that it's totally kicking my ***. i'm averaging 4.5 hours of sleep every night with all the work and homework and rushing around getting to places on indecipherable maps and limited language skills. subsisting off of convenience store ramen. but on the plus side, i've made tonnes of new friends or more likely acquaintances that i'm probably not going to see again at least not for a while since we're all going to be separated eventually. one has already left us and when she came to say goodbye last night it just broke my heart; i thought i was going to cry. i've gone a lot more soft in the past week that i've been here, and embarrassed myself lots, although in the grand scheme it's probably still not enough. i need to completely let loose and just allow myself to be who i am naturally. it's tough; i'm exhausted and under a looooot of stress, but still i know that's no excuse.

family has been hounding me on skype and email and every form of social media possible, and it's just like...ugggggh fck off. finding free wi-fi here has been a total pain in the ***, and between that and my current state i just...don't wanna answer any of your stupid questions. no offence ;(


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I guess Gojira was wrong :haha

Is it bad that I've never seen our new moderators post before? Who are they?


----------



## harrison

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I guess Gojira was wrong :haha
> 
> Is it bad that I've never seen our new moderators post before? Who are they?


Gojira who?


----------



## AussiePea

don said:


> Gojira who?


Must be referring to this metal band:


----------



## LostinReverie

I feel like ****. My suggestion is to keep your distance cuz right now I'm dangerous. We've all felt like **** and been treated like ****. All those mother****ers that want to step up, I hope you know I pack a chain saw, I'll skin your *** raw, and if my day keeps going this way I just might break your ****ing face tonight.


----------



## shelbster18

TenYears said:


> My ex-wife was a hs English teacher. She got fired for messing around with students. I'm dead serious. It happens a lot more than you might think.
> 
> It's a long story but I was the one that ultimately told the school board what was going on. I came in and had a meeting with them on a Friday, and gave them all the evidence and she was "asked to resign" Monday morning before classes even started lmao.


Damn. Never would have guessed that after seeing all your posts about your ex. :O I didn't realize how often it happens. That's messed up. The teacher at my school was married but more than likely they're going to be married.


----------



## lookingforme

Whether or not returning to facebook and putting myself out there was a good idea. It's a scary risk


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Toxic : insecure people who like to give others insecurities about themselves. 

As you get older, these people seem easier to spot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I grow more ghetto with each passing second


----------



## KelsKels

I really envy single people right now. It really f***ing sucks having the same days off with your SO and only one PS4. I just get to sit around and wait until he decides its my turn. Ugh. Really thinking about just buying another one so we don't have to share and one of us is sitting around bored wishing they could play too. If only my computer was better, I'd use it.


----------



## SofaKing

KelsKels said:


> I really envy single people right now. It really f***ing sucks having the same days off with your SO and only one PS4. I just get to sit around and wait until he decides its my turn. Ugh. Really thinking about just buying another one so we don't have to share and one of us is sitting around bored wishing they could play too. If only my computer was better, I'd use it.


Lol...if I didn't already have a sense of your humor, my loneliness might have bit you.

To return the taunt, I have an untouched PS4...maybe this winter.


----------



## Kevin001

Time to go see what I'm cooking/grabbing for dinner.


----------



## cosmicslop

In the past two weeks I've bumped into a former high school friend and someone who reminded me of someone else, almost like I was Usher himself. And I'm also in an unpleasant situation that feels like a repeated experience except with a new person by a different name. Fate needs to chill. Stop trying to turn me around with this unneeded deja vu baggage on my back. Some people I just want to see as people as my past, and this includes who I used to be when I were with these people a few years ago. I want to feel like I'm new and moving forward.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was about to have a shower, and I see the weather outside had similar ideas.


----------



## layitontheline

Yoga and Metallica go together a lot better than I expected.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

There are some really delusional people in this world.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm imagining a young Mark.Hamill letting me know gently about why and how I got dumped. "There was nothing you could do." And then, "Come on, let's slay Vader together and be best friends." Sigh :sigh Understanding nod.


----------



## Flora20

You can't miss something if you never had it.


----------



## rmb1990

Don't see the point of the future. But not in a depressing way.. A positive way.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Do dogs ever beg for water? I've actually owned two dogs in my life and I don't even know the answer to that question. I can't remember a dog ever begging for water. I know they beg for food like every second they're awake. If you're in the same room with a dog and it's awake you can see the dog looking at you and you can tell it's hoping you're going to feed it. If it even thinks you have food it's on top of you.

But water? A dog can not have been watered for like days and I don't think it knows to beg for it.


----------



## LostinReverie

Please always have fresh water out for your dog.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostInReverie said:


> Please always have fresh water out for your dog.


 Well, I always tried to but I wasn't the only one filling the dish so sometimes I didn't know when it was empty. Sometimes you could tell it had been empty for a while and she didn't act like she was thirsty or in any kind of distress.


----------



## The Starry night

So many people on here don't want children. :/


Sad.


----------



## Just Lurking

Do people click on those pop-up windows that appear when scrolling through a webpage? I can't stand that. I 'X' them out without even looking at whatever they're saying.

If you want me to sign up for your newsletter, stick it somewhere on the static page. _Don't interrupt my browsing experience!!!_


----------



## eveningbat

This headache again.


----------



## srschirm

eveningbat said:


> This headache again.


Ugh...I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ChairmanWow

I'm wondering whether or not I turned in a paper for school


----------



## LostinReverie

I've made mistakes, but I'll find my way. There's no explanation for the things I've failed at before. They can't hold my hand. It just hurts to be a man through the tortures of the damned.


----------



## TenYears

It is sooo, sooo good to be back in my own place, after a month living out of a hotel. I have $ for Black Friday now. I really need a new tv. Gifts for my kids are taken care of.

My roommate this week would. not. stfu. And he was annoying, and pretty rude toward the end tbh. I've been home for a few hours now and I was so wound up from all of this that I'm just now starting to relax and chill out a little. Ffs, man.


----------



## Crisigv

I stayed an extra 15 mins last night at work, just like my manager asked me to. I did everything she asked me to. Then she messages me today asking when I left last night. And what I did when I was there. Did something go missing? Did I forget something? I basically got the impression that she thinks I did nothing. It's really bothering me.

I have stayed late many times without telling her, trying to get stuff done. Retail is a thankless job.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Weird when you click on a YouTube video and find a comment from your years ago from yourself. I said something like 'I was thinking about this song while watching that film' really? I really don't remember thinking about it. Why would I? Apparently past me did though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I want brownies... right now.


----------



## theotherone

karenw said:


> I wish the post count would get reduced to 10 posts per person for those that talk complete bollocks on this forum. You know who you are. All too fuc*ed up for genuine users.


oh ya that is such a genius idea right,
lets cut down the therapy too then huh?


----------



## theotherone

dontwaitupforme said:


> Toxic : insecure people who like to give others insecurities about themselves.
> 
> As you get older, these people seem easier to spot.


that's raw truth, i like this post.... because i dealt with toxics, n it's hard when you're lost to understand how bad they are.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

On Friday The 13th after Remembrance Day terrorists try to burn Paris...it's disgusting. This libation is for the lost & the grieving


----------



## UnusualSuspect

i'm leaving this forum. this might be my last post ever. ok, perhaps a few more after this one, but yeah, i'm done with this ****.

**** this place. You guys can stay in this miserable place. Not me. Au revoir, mother****ers.


----------



## layitontheline

This bird **** on my car,
this bird **** on my car, 
oo oo oo,
this bird **** on my car,
not yours, not his, not hers,
this bird **** on mine!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> i'm leaving this forum. this might be my last post ever. ok, perhaps a few more after this one, but yeah, i'm done with this ****.
> 
> **** this place. You guys can stay in this miserable place. Not me. Au revoir, mother****ers.


bye bby 

im gonna miss you xx


----------



## unemployment simulator

You know those times when you think out loud and say something like I hate myself and I suck ,and it's your mental health talking. It's annoying when people observe your thoughts and apply them to you and treat you bad because if it, I'm thinking "hey that's not an invitation to hate on me", use your own judgement and perception to come to your own conclusion on things , you are very capable at forming your own opinion ya know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> i'm leaving this forum. this might be my last post ever. ok, perhaps a few more after this one, but yeah, i'm done with this ****.
> 
> **** this place. You guys can stay in this miserable place. Not me. Au revoir, mother****ers.


Congrats on staying away for all of an hour.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

layitontheline said:


> This bird **** on my car,
> this bird **** on my car,
> oo oo oo,
> this bird **** on my car,
> not yours, not his, not hers,
> this bird **** on mine!


:laugh:

Lottie going to bed


----------



## Blue Dino

I just don't understand why my mother for already the longest time now, thinks that constant guilt tripping would be the best approach to seek pity and getting others to like her. She has done this so much to my sister and I and all it did was gave her the opposite effect. In turn she guilt trips us even more for that and ironically taking her away farther and farther from her original goal.


----------



## LostinReverie

When you try your best, but you don't succeed

When you get what you want, but not what you need

When you feel so tired, but you can't sleep

Stuck in reverse


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do dogs ever beg for water? I've actually owned two dogs in my life and I don't even know the answer to that question. I can't remember a dog ever begging for water. I know they beg for food like every second they're awake. If you're in the same room with a dog and it's awake you can see the dog looking at you and you can tell it's hoping you're going to feed it. If it even thinks you have food it's on top of you.
> 
> But water? A dog can not have been watered for like days and I don't think it knows to beg for it.


Aren't humans the same way? Of course we'll seek out water when we're thirsty, but give us unlimited water and unlimited food and we'll eat ourselves obese while drinking just what we need. Except one or two idiots who will kill themselves by overdrinking the water.


----------



## Kevin001

Pizza it is then. Its free so I can't complain.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Aren't humans the same way? Of course we'll seek out water when we're thirsty, but give us unlimited water and unlimited food and we'll eat ourselves obese while drinking just what we need. Except one or two idiots who will kill themselves by overdrinking the water.


 I think you missed the point. Even if it really wasn't very pointy. Even when dogs are super thirsty they don't beg for water. Like if you're sitting there drinking something and the dog is laying a few feet away it won't even look at you as you drink. If you had any kind of food, it'd be right on you trying to get a bite.

So then if you go and fill up it's empty water bowl, it runs and starts lapping up the water in such a way that you know it must have been laying there wanting water but not doing anything about it. Like, you know when your dog is drinking and you can hear it all over the house because it's just THAT thirsty? That kind of lapping.

Humans don't do anything special for water when we have plenty but when we're really thirsty, we do go out of our way to make it happen. Why don't dogs?

I know that's a strange thought but think about it.


----------



## TenYears

She's drinking and texting again.


Ffs. Good riddance. Maybe she'll remember in the morning, that we're divorced. And she has a live-in bf, so Idk wtf she's doing texting me over and over again.


I am so, so, soooo glad I do not live with that woman anymore. Good God. I'm so glad I don't have to put up with her anymore.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I got wiring loose inside my head
I got books that I never ever read
I got secrets in my garden shed
I got a scar where all my urges bled


----------



## Persephone The Dread

You're in the dark
just you and anger 
your oldest friend 
your closest lover

Show them your art
show them your alchemy
your addictive viral
euphoric rage in me

kick down the door
kick through the pain
you've been talking to the wall
'cause everybody is dead in this house

kick down the door
kick through the pain
you never wanted to be born
'cause everybody is dead in this house

Everybody is dead in this house


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i'm sad and lonely as usual so people here should add me on skype @ shatteredglass512


----------



## TenYears

The news is really hard to watch this morning...it's just...beyond heartbreaking. Survivor stories are coming out, and of course the media is all over Paris to catch it all on video. There is so, so, so much....loss, it's just overwhelming.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wanting to respond to someone and they're temp banned (-.-)

Also worried about my dad.

edit: and what is up with this toilet does it charge your ipad? What is that lol?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

It's so disorienting when I get those feelings like I'm not really there and just watching my body do things.


----------



## probably offline

[ignore]

I sabotage things like a professional. I should just sit around in the forest somewhere where I can't influence other people(or attempt to accomplish something in my life).

/bad day


----------



## TenYears

I just sort of came to the realization that I may just have two more days with the people I work with. Because we're entering the slow season and there's no work for at least a couple of weeks, and I'm not gonna hang out and wait on them, I've already been looking. And as much as I complain about them on here, there are a few guys and girls I really get along with well. And I think I'm going to miss them. There's a girl there I would actually consider dating...it just...never worked out for reasons that are too complicated to go into here.


I mean, most of the people I worked with were half my age. Some weren't tho, there were a couple of ladies I used to work with on a reg basis that were around my age. My boss and his boss were always smart enough to schedule those of us that got along well together at the same site. We cracked jokes together and got along pretty well, for the most part. I'm going to miss them.


*heavy sigh*


It's funny I guess because a couple of these people might be the least likely of people you'd expect me to hang out with, if you knew me. One of my friends there is a black guy who's about twenty years old, he has this huge, huge afro and an afro comb and he's really laid back, and Idk how he gets away with it but he always, always shows up for work stoned, and stays stoned all day. It's obvious. But we work well together. We crack jokes and make each other laugh and he's the reason I got to know some of his other friends.


Meh. Acknowledge. Move on. What else are you gonna do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if I can go the whole week without drinking on purpose


----------



## coeur_brise

Persephone The Dread said:


> Wanting to respond to someone and they're temp banned (-.-)
> 
> Also worried about my dad.
> 
> edit: and what is up with this toilet does it charge your ipad? What is that lol?


Maybe it's an iPad holder so that you watch movies while on the toilet. And think deep thoughts like Jonathan Swift.


----------



## theotherone

so my bro right

he's having a baby soon, and i'm patiently waiting for the past 3 days i guess? n he's not even home because they fight, mainly because this family is A) disfunctional B) his wife is someone no one can put up with 


i don't like to type this out,



but it's crazy here.... n that's whats going on

i'm eating pumpkin pie cause he bought it yesterday, but he's not even here.


----------



## Mellah

I need to go get some cereal http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Mellah

It's been a while since I've been here. Hello!


----------



## TenYears

The middle daughter of my late gf (the one that died from suicide) just had a baby shower. I saw the pics on fb, and she's so, so tiny, just like her mom, even tho she's very pregnant. I remember when I lived with her mom, and her sister. And they were just kids. It was only three and a half years ago, but my God, it seems like ages ago. She's all grown up now. She has a family. She seems happy, and of course I'm happy for her.


I remember talking to her, I remember giving her hugs a few times and wiping away a few tears from ex-bfs, and talking to her to calm things down when she and her mom (my ex) were fighting.


I can't believe she's about to be a mom for the second time. I can't believe how things have changed. We used to be pretty close. We used to get together and have a few beers at least once a week after her mom died. And we just agreed that it was just too painful for us to see each other much anymore.


I miss talking to her, though.


I miss her mom. So, so much, man. I still think about her all the time. She was truly an awesome, amazing woman, and so are the daughters she left behind. I miss talking to all of them. I'm happy that they have moved on, that they have lives now. I wish I could.


----------



## tehuti88

*watching the latest episode of _The Librarians_*

Dad: "See? The Kraken."

Me: "Yeah...in Lovecraft's writing, Cthulhu was this..." *falters trying to describe him* "...giant cosmic octopus man-thing..."

*Cosmas (cat) strolls into the room*










Dad: "Speaking of giant cosmic octopus man-thing..."

:lol


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> [http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...y-cat-cosmas-he-s-too-sexy-for-this-photo.jpg


^^ That resembles the 'before' pic of cat's wild night out.

This would be the 'after',


----------



## TenYears

Heh.

She's drinking and texting. Again. I guess it's a Fri, Sat, Sun thing. She doesn't do it during the week. So...

I'm guessing her live-in bf is at work and she gets bored and misses me  Idk.

Cray-cray much??


----------



## Charmeleon

Watching Shia Labeouf watch Shia Labeouf movies for 3 days was probably the most exciting thing I've done this month.

What am I doing with my life :/


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Watching Shia Labeouf watch Shia Labeouf movies for 3 days was probably the most exciting thing I've done this month.
> 
> What am I doing with my life :/


I thought you were traveling the country going concert to concert or something like that?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Edit: btw what's up with your status? I hear godzilla was banned :0
> 
> Anything interesting happen while I was away?


As did infiniteblaze, icod, twelvekeyz, and others. There's been a really cleaning out recently. You missed the normie wars, the gender wars, and the feminist agenda. The site was in chaos for the past two weeks. Two new moderators were brought in and one stepped down.


----------



## LostinReverie

Love of mine, someday you will die, but I'll be close behind.

I'll follow you into the dark.

If Heaven and Hell decide that they both are satisfied, illuminate the No's on their vacancy signs.

If there's no one beside you when your soul embarks, then I'll follow you into the dark


----------



## DiscardYourFear

LostInReverie said:


> Love of mine, someday you will die, but I'll be close behind.
> 
> I'll follow you into the dark.
> 
> If Heaven and Hell decide that they both are satisfied, illuminate the No's on their vacancy signs.
> 
> If there's no one beside you when your soul embarks, then I'll follow you into the dark


Awwwww. That's a great song, too.

I'm giving my cat the weirdest look right now, as he is making farting noises while cleaning.

Really, kitty? REALLY? Find some dignity, for ****'s sake.


----------



## LostinReverie

DiscardYourFear said:


> Awwwww. That's a great song, too.
> 
> I'm giving my cat the weirdest look right now, as he is making farting noises while cleaning.
> 
> Really, kitty? REALLY? Find some dignity, for ****'s sake.


Ugh, I know what you mean. My cats get super loud about it too and just go on and on and on for like 20 minutes. I can't stand the sound of saliva (hearing people eat, slurp, spit, whatever). I don't mind handling it (I deal with drool all the time... see above), but I can't stand the sound of it in people's... or animal's mouths. My dog also has allergies and lick his paws, but not as much around me because I yell at him immediately, he is so loud about it.

PS - note that gate behind him denies him access to that room because that's where the litterboxes are. It is high enough to allow the cats to get under, but not him because he will otherwise treat himself.


----------



## SilkyJay

Blue Dino said:


> It sickens me to see how many people actually do not wash your hands after using the public restroom. Most disgusting is that most public restrooms often times do not have paper towels, so I'm forced to literally grab the door handle with urine, feces and infectious germs smear of god knows how many people.
> 
> Stay strong and hang in there. Hope you feel better once you get adjusted to your new meds.


Ohh my. This is so deeply rooted into my bathroom fear to that I even have a strategy when theey're out of towels and I have no sleeves to open the door. I'll even use the bottom of my shirt and and pull it up to the handle to open the ****er. There's no way I will put my skin to handle. That is a loss in my book in that bathroom trip. :lol

and thanks. Feeling quite a bit better. Hope your having a nice day as well.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

LostInReverie said:


> Ugh, I know what you mean. My cats get super loud about it too and just go on and on and on for like 20 minutes. I can't stand the sound of saliva (hearing people eat, slurp, spit, whatever). I don't mind handling it (I deal with drool all the time... see above), but I can't stand the sound of it in people's... or animal's mouths. My dog also has allergies and lick his paws, but not as much around me because I yell at him immediately, he is so loud about it.


http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/what-is-misophonia
Check out that link. You may have misophonia. I know someone else who does. Has the exact same reaction as you do to dogs licking their paws and people chewing.


----------



## The Starry night

want some candy :/


----------



## LostinReverie

DiscardYourFear said:


> http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/what-is-misophonia
> Check out that link. You may have misophonia. I know someone else who does. Has the exact same reaction as you do to dogs licking their paws and people chewing.


Ahhh.. haha, yeah, that definitely fits. Thanks. I always have strong emotional reactions to things, though, so it may be due to me being hypersensitive.


----------



## TenYears

My employer cancelled work today. Just. Cancelled it. Yeah, thanks for the warning, the heads-up guys, thanks for taking care of me when I work my butt off and show up every day to take care of you. Sweet. I guess it doesn't matter really. We're going thru a dry spell and there isn't going to be any work for probably the next month, anyways.


I put in some applications last weekend, and this morning. I'm hoping I get a call back soon. It takes time. Have to be patient.


My apartment is clean. I'm thinking I might take in a movie this afternoon. The last time I went it was on a weekday, and there was almost no one else in the theatre, was kinda nice. I just don't know what I'm going to see.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## probably offline

How can a human being be so ****ing cute? Grossssssssss.

/trying to study while my boyfriend is sleeping on webcam


----------



## TenYears

I just found out Ronda Rousey lost that fight Saturday. And the way she lost...wow. She's one of the best in the world, and a lot of people are saying she wasn't focused enough, that she got distracted with movie and book deals and just...wasn't focused on the fight.


I've seen some of her fights and some of her interviews and that is one. tough. woman. I wonder wtf happened. She was hospitalized with a concussion but is recovering OK.


----------



## unemployment simulator

The lady in the sainsburys local. I'll probably never see her again either *sigh

I'm also wondering where my laptop is at? Supposed to be collection today, yet I've had no emails telling me it's ready to collect. I can't deal with posting on a phone much longer! It's so limiting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"You can be an ******* but you can't be a prick" ~ Anonymous Customer

He was speaking on the principles of friendship, lol

Quote of the day!


----------



## Kevin001

I wish I lived in the country. That way I could enjoy the outdoors without worrying about people looking at me.


----------



## TenYears

I break the bank like an athlete, hon.


Shawty caught drunk ****** up her new Louboutins.


If I let her in my Masi she might be a trendin topic


Before she gotta ride it bust it pop it Blase' Blase'


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Meeting an old girlfriend after 15 years...I didn't need to know that dad even if it is cool you're there again after such a long time


----------



## catcharay

Do people conversationally say asap? The tradesman said ''as soon as possible? " Now I think it's either a.s.a.p or as soon as possible. #social fail


----------



## PrincessV

I can't believe it!!! My life's going to change forever, maybe.

I haven't been on this site b/c it's awkward for me lol, but I've been meaning to take a break anyway.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

PrincessV said:


> I can't believe it!!! My life's going to change forever, maybe.
> 
> I haven't been on this site b/c it's awkward for me lol, but I've been meaning to take a break anyway.


What happened?


----------



## feels

My aunt passed away today. She had colon cancer that spread all throughout her body. My family gets really aggressive types of cancer. She was 43. I miss her already. I last saw her Friday when I brought her soup and tea. I was going to see her Saturday too but she told me not to come over because she wasn't feeling well. That's the last time I talked to her. She understood me even more than my mom a lot of the time. She was very introverted too. She was also hilarious. She took care of me a lot as a child because she didn't work. I have so many good memories. I feel so bad for my uncle and cousin. I don't have a lot of people to talk to about it. I've seen a lot of my family go but this one is hitting me the hardest I think. She looked peaceful when I saw her today. I really hope it was.


----------



## Cashel

feels said:


> My aunt passed away today. She had colon cancer that spread all throughout her body. My family gets really aggressive types of cancer. She was 43. I miss her already. I last saw her Friday when I brought her soup and tea. I was going to see her Saturday too but she told me not to come over because she wasn't feeling well. That's the last time I talked to her. She understood me even more than my mom a lot of the time. She was very introverted too. She was also hilarious. She took care of me a lot as a child because she didn't work. I have so many good memories. I feel so bad for my uncle and cousin. I don't have a lot of people to talk to about it. I've seen a lot of my family go but this one is hitting me the hardest I think. She looked peaceful when I saw her today. I really hope it was.


Sorry


----------



## TenYears

feels said:


> My aunt passed away today. She had colon cancer that spread all throughout her body. My family gets really aggressive types of cancer. She was 43. I miss her already. I last saw her Friday when I brought her soup and tea. I was going to see her Saturday too but she told me not to come over because she wasn't feeling well. That's the last time I talked to her. She understood me even more than my mom a lot of the time. She was very introverted too. She was also hilarious. She took care of me a lot as a child because she didn't work. I have so many good memories. I feel so bad for my uncle and cousin. I don't have a lot of people to talk to about it. I've seen a lot of my family go but this one is hitting me the hardest I think. She looked peaceful when I saw her today. I really hope it was.


I'm sorry.

My problems seem trivial and really first-world now. I hope you're dealing with all of this as OK as you can.


----------



## Charmeleon

Coming back was a mistake.


----------



## Crisigv

My sister goes from being an introvert and never wanting to date guys, to going on her third date with a guy she really likes this Wednesday. I'm amazed.


----------



## flyingMint

I feel a little guilty, my biology professor posted a test with answers online and I don't think he realized it. Nobody else made it known to him during class, and I feel like I'm a cheater. At the same time, I didn't want to tell him then have him cancel the test and make everyone have to stress over it again.


----------



## euphoria04

There was a time where when I thought about my future, it felt so liberating. It scares me now that when I think about my future, it feels so imprisoning.

I used to approach life with such enthusiasm but, somewhere along the line, the harsh reality of existence stripped that of me.


----------



## hellollama

Dear Lord it's super freezing outside!


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'm the type of guy who gets better as the fight goes on. I am at my strongest in desperation,. 

You think you have me beat but I always come back. Where others have given up and said screw it, I don't. I keep going till the very end no matter what.


----------



## coeur_brise

I remember seeing Episode 1 twice when it came out. I... don't have any memory of it at all except for falling asleep the second time and thinking that kid was a really silly part of the movie. I just saw it again. I think I know why I don't remember seeing it as a tween/pre-teen. It was just easy to fall asleep the second time. I just didn't understand why the kid was in the movie. "Annie" smh


----------



## Amphoteric

Gonna have to buy more thread soon.


----------



## Skeletra

Amphoteric said:


> Gonna have to buy more thread soon.


What is that from?
Drawing style looks like a mix between Studio Ghibi and Moomin.
--

My gassy kittens farts smell like rosemary. No idea why. She can't reach the counter. It smells better than rotten flesh though so that's a bonus, but I don't know if this is good for her or not.


----------



## Amphoteric

Skeletra said:


> What is that from?
> Drawing style looks like a mix between Studio Ghibi and Moomin.


It is from Moomin. If I remember correctly it's from an episode titled "_Adventures of Moominpappa: Part 3_"


----------



## Surly Wurly

Amphoteric said:


> It is from Moomin. If I remember correctly it's from an episode titled "_Adventures of Moominpappa: Part 3_"


i knew as soon as i saw it. in the english version the voice of the ghost was obviously the same actor that did snufkin and it was pretty close to his voice...so when he was saying stuff like "IN THE NIGHT YOU WILL FEEL MY CLAMMY HANDS UPON YOUR SLEEPING FORM" it was like "lmao i always knew you were a freak snufkin, in your stained rain mac, living in a tent in the woods" xD xD xD


----------



## TenYears

Charlie Sheen. Wow. Just...wow. I hope he's alright, or as alright as he can be. I hope he's taking care of himself. Much respect to him for sharing the news this morning and opening the door for others who might be fighting the same battles. I hope the people he mentioned this morning are brought to justice, I hope they do time for extortion.


I saw him on his comedy tour after his meltdown and he was just...hilarious. I miss him in "Two and a Half Men".


----------



## Amphoteric

Surly Wurly said:


> i knew as soon as i saw it. in the english version the voice of the ghost was obviously the same actor that did snufkin and it was pretty close to his voice...so when he was saying stuff like "IN THE NIGHT YOU WILL FEEL MY CLAMMY HANDS UPON YOUR SLEEPING FORM" it was like "lmao i always knew you were a freak snufkin, in your stained rain mac, living in a tent in the woods" xD xD xD


----------



## Surly Wurly

Amphoteric said:


>


bahahaa

nothing wrong here whatsoever


----------



## LostinReverie

I need someone to take away my phone when I'm high.


----------



## LostinReverie

Amphoteric said:


> Gonna have to buy more thread soon.


You're cute, octomom, but I think you're using the wrong ends of your knitting needles.


----------



## Skeletra

Surly Wurly said:


> i knew as soon as i saw it. in the english version the voice of the ghost was obviously the same actor that did snufkin and it was pretty close to his voice...so when he was saying stuff like "IN THE NIGHT YOU WILL FEEL MY CLAMMY HANDS UPON YOUR SLEEPING FORM" it was like "lmao i always knew you were a freak snufkin, in your stained rain mac, living in a tent in the woods" xD xD xD


Houf. That guy always rubbed me the wrong way.



Amphoteric said:


> It is from Moomin. If I remember correctly it's from an episode titled "_Adventures of Moominpappa: Part 3_"


Thanks. I think I must have missed that episode 



LostInReverie said:


> You're cute, octomom, but I think you're using the wrong ends of your knitting needles.


You sure? :b








No idea what it's called in English.


----------



## LostinReverie

Skeletra said:


> You sure? :b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what it's called in English.


Haha, the animation's not clear, but they don't look like crochet hooks to me! Looked like she was knitting with a very difficult approach. 

Not that I'm up for a debate on how octopus should make their socks...


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I wonder who were the masterminds behind turning misogyny into an internet trend.. I guess its the in thing these days.

They took er jerrrbs!


----------



## catcharay

Amphoteric said:


> Gonna have to buy more thread soon.


What are you knitting? Cute gif lol

Hope my basil plant doesn't die.. hate buying herbs, and see it get rotton in a matter of days.


----------



## pandasarekool

I'm thinking about how much I hate myself and want to die right now.


----------



## Kevin001

I was 5lbs away from my goal weight now I'm 9lbs away. I have to get my sh*t together.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

And no maker made me
I will never be hijacked by the fairytale
We can always just **** away our sorrows
Mouth to mouth we thrive
We've got everything we need to survive~♫


----------



## Charmeleon

Dang, this site is really boring now without all the banned butthurt negative nancy troublemakers.


----------



## PrincessV

Wings of Amnesty said:


> What happened?


I'm moving!


----------



## PrincessV

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Dang, this site is really boring now without all the banned butthurt negative nancy troublemakers.


Omgg what happened? why is iCod banned?


----------



## Charmeleon

PrincessV said:


> Omgg what happened? why is iCod banned?


I dunno, I just came back from a break and just found out a bunch of people got banned.

iCod was cool tho, RIP :'(


----------



## PrincessV

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I dunno, I just came back from a break and just found out a bunch of people got banned.
> 
> iCod was cool tho, RIP :'(


That's NOT okay... :crying:

Those people have anxiety and cutting them off like that is too dangerous.. This site was their consolation.Well... I hope the best for them outside of this website. R.I.P.


----------



## harrison

The photo she sent me a while ago.

Holy Mother of God. I need a beer.


----------



## harrison

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I dunno, I just came back from a break and just found out a bunch of people got banned.
> 
> iCod was cool tho, RIP :'(


I was surprised about that too - I thought he just got a temp ban, and even then I didn't know what happened. He used to spend a lot of time on here - hope he's Ok. He was a decent enough kid underneath all the nonsense.


----------



## LostinReverie

Wishing Orbiter would use his adorable smiling pic as his avatar again


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I dont' know how I'm going to do this!! My life is going to be hell for months. And all the people I like are leaving the office, I won't get to sit in and learn from them.


----------



## hellollama

Coffee is repulsive to my well-being and I am PMSing officially.


----------



## TenYears

Sometimes I look back on my life and I am seriously impressed I'm still alive.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's been a **** B-Day, caught for a second time at work with my laptop by my boss(though he didn't say much when I explained that I was just using it briefly to buy minutes for my phone to contact my bro who's B-Day is also today), had 2 guys come into the shop and steal 4 bottles of liquor, almost got into a fight with one but thought better as injuries aren't worth it for a few bottles, learned that I forgot to put through payments for 2 of this weeks orders which is why they weren't delivered and there will likely be a late delivery fee charged...that said, I've got a great & rare 6 pack of delicious & gloriously strong Belgian beers to indulge in...here's to 28 years of disgrace & failure


----------



## feels

Talked to a guy at work who lost his grandpa on the same day I lost my aunt. Funeral is on the same day too. I told him how I felt like I should have done more. Should have seen her more. Should have told her I loved her more. I think I always feel that way when I lose someone. I always feel like I took all the little moments for granted. I felt relived when he said he felt the same way. He said, "It makes me feel like it's somehow my fault because I didn't do enough". It's nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Amphoteric

catcharay said:


> What are you knitting? Cute gif lol


It's gonna be a scarf


----------



## Cashel

PrincessV said:


> I'm moving!


Out of heaven? What on Earth for?


----------



## Lord of muffins

Small town muffin come to mess me up


----------



## akari

I feel lonely even when I'm among people. I wonder how many other people feel like this.


----------



## coeur_brise

akari said:


> I feel lonely even when I'm among people. I wonder how many other people feel like this.


More than you'd think.


----------



## coeur_brise

I keep thinking that she must be adoring in some ways. I mean, what is better than someone who likes you. I'm just going to focus on Hayden Christensen's "bad acting" for now. It makes sense, whatever cringe worthy moment there was. He was only 21 at the time. 21 and giving his starring lady those.. hungry eyes? :|


----------



## catcharay

Amphoteric said:


> It's gonna be a scarf


Cool, have fun.. it's kind of therapeutic. You reminded I should start up again. Maybe another scarf too :laugh:



feels said:


> Talked to a guy at work who lost his grandpa on the same day I lost my aunt. Funeral is on the same day too. I told him how I felt like I should have done more. Should have seen her more. Should have told her I loved her more. I think I always feel that way when I lose someone. I always feel like I took all the little moments for granted. I felt relived when he said he felt the same way. He said, "It makes me feel like it's somehow my fault because I didn't do enough". It's nice to know I'm not alone.


Time will heal your pain, just hang in there..it hurts but hopefully you can carry on with the cherished memories that you did spend with her.. and not centre your thoughts on the' should have' focus. Deaths in family really make you relook on life and what's the most important..family and relationships.


----------



## Flora20

I wish I had a really good telescope to see all the stars in the sky.


----------



## Blue Dino

Contemplating whether I should pull the trigger on a great deal for a new phone. I kept passing on it and it keeps coming back. I have a feeling if I don't, a similar deal or a better deal will never come again.


----------



## harrison

It really is disturbing what you see on the beach nowadays. There was a Japanese man yesterday that seemed to think it was acceptable to wear swimming trunks that looked more like a large pair of black women's undies.

I really would have rather not seen that.


----------



## TenYears

Last night someone told me about someone on this site that is just going thru absolute hell right now. She's going thru what is no doubt going to be a life-changing experience, and she's OK I think, I just hope the hell is over with soon and she gets back on her feet. I can't stop thinking about her or what happened, it was pretty shocking. I hope she is strong enough to follow through with what she has to do now. ((hugs)) to you if you're reading this.


----------



## millenniumman75

don said:


> It really is disturbing what you see on the beach nowadays. There was a Japanese man yesterday that seemed to think it was acceptable to wear swimming trunks that looked more like a large pair of black women's undies.
> 
> I really would have rather not seen that.


 As long as it didn't sag like a saturated baby's diaper, to each his own :lol.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I get anxious and finicky for the most stupid reasons. Not even just social situations. I hate having to deal with financial stuff and I am not even sure I understand half of it...


----------



## KelsKels

Little drunk right now.. had to drink to get motivated to deep clean the house. I forget how happy drinking makes me feel.

Bu anyways.. got a dog! Hes a little lpong haired chihuahua. Having a dog is very motivating. I take him for a walk twice a day and make sure hes fed and the house is clean so h e dosbt get into anuyhing. I've been much mpre active and less likely to stay in bed all day now. He doesn't know to let me know when he wants outside either.. so I have to stay on track with letting him out every once in a while. He has had some accidents on the floor.. hence the deep cleaning.. but its still goong very well. He loves to cuddle


----------



## Kevin001

I can't continue to live like this.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I've actually started putting a block on my phone so I can't access the internet during the day.. What a waste of time. I think I might start saving up for a holiday.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

KelsKels said:


> Little drunk right now.. had to drink to get motivated to deep clean the house. I forget how happy drinking makes me feel.
> 
> Bu anyways.. got a dog! Hes a little lpong haired chihuahua. Having a dog is very motivating. I take him for a walk twice a day and make sure hes fed and the house is clean so h e dosbt get into anuyhing. I've been much mpre active and less likely to stay in bed all day now. He doesn't know to let me know when he wants outside either.. so I have to stay on track with letting him out every once in a while. He has had some accidents on the floor.. hence the deep cleaning.. but its still goong very well. He loves to cuddle


Cute! Lucky you.


----------



## cosmicslop

It's tough trying to be less of a ****ty, self-absorbed person because the change requires you to always having to directly stare at your bad qualities in order for you to be aware that you need act the exact opposite of how you are. It's tiring tbh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't wait to sleep and forget that I exist


----------



## BlackFlower

Currently thinking about Skyrim and how I'll get to properly play it when I buy a new wireless mouse for my laptop


----------



## Crisigv

What a lonely day. I guess I should just go to bed. Nothing else to do.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Flora20 said:


> I wish I had a really good telescope to see all the stars in the sky.


 You can see a lot with a decent pair of wide field binoculars. As long as the objective lenses are fairly large you'd be surprised how much you can see. They're kind of hard to hold over long periods of time but they're far cheaper and less cumbersome to use than a telescope.

A Schmidt Cassegrain telescope is pretty nice and not bulky but they're very expensive. You can get them cheaper but if you're going to spend over $500 for a telescope, you might as well go all out.

You should probably just by a cheap pair of 10 x 50 binoculars just to see if it's for you. (Actually 10X is a little too strong for wide field but I'm not sure if you can find 50mm binoculars with lower magnification for cheap)


----------



## Steve French

My buddy's cat got knocked up. When he came today, it had birthed the litter. It killed one of it's kittens and attempted to eat it before he could intervene.

Man, animals are ****ed. Domestic or out in the wilderness. **** just ain't like the Disney movies make it out to be.


----------



## millenniumman75

I took that extra nap.
Miniature headache.
I would like to go back to sleep.


----------



## dogs

looking forward to christmas


----------



## Blue Dino

I notice this year, many are decorating extremely early for the holidays, something I don't recall seeing in the past years.


----------



## bad baby

i feel like i never learned to assert myself properly. as a child i was brought up in that traditional asian way of being reprimanded when you do something wrong but never praised when you do well. it was not until years later that i learned about how i was actually excelling in many areas (academically, domestically, etc) as a kid and all my parents' friends and acquaintances were envious of the 'model child', because those kinds of feedback were always kept hidden from me. instead what i was told repeatedly was that i was a troublemaker, i was difficult, i was defiant against authority and need to be put in line. all the times when i openly expressed my opinions or gave a wrong answer to a question i was harshly judged or even admonished.

over time the sensitive part of me learned to internalize that. to this day i still have trouble saying what i like, and generally expressing emotion. it's like i'm afraid to allow myself to be openly happy, sad, angry, scared, etc. i have a hard time giving praise to people for things they did well - it just feels super unnatural and forced trying to say that out loud. and when i am praised i become embarrassed and shrink away from the spotlight, or otherwise feel like i'm being patronized, even though deep down i probably crave it more than any other person alive. because i myself have never felt like i was 'enough'.

it's funny how years later down the line, my parents would turn the tables on me and blame me for not standing up for myself, for not having the confidence and leadership to make my voice and ideas heard. to me it's like, _duh_, you made me this way. and they would always use culture as an excuse for their parenting style, when in fact a lot of it was just them being too wrapped up in what was going on in their own lives and neglecting the signs that i was withering right before their eyes. they would criticize or make fun of the 'helicopter parent', the stay-at-home mum who quit her job, etc. i mean, it's one thing to breed the mindset that your child is the center of your/the world. but there is nothing wrong with prioritizing them over, say, your career or whatever. in life you win some you lose some; it's just a matter of what values more to you and how you strike that balance.

so here i am as an adult, with all the self-assurance of a young child. i'm broken and nobody understands this. and it's something that i can't even talk about without seeming immature or like i'm holding a grudge. "grow the **** up," "let the past be the past," ..except the past comes back to haunt me every single time i open my mouth to speak, with or without my knowledge.


----------



## Surly Wurly

@bad baby, i can relate to a lot of that. i did really well at school but inside i was mangled. at home my emotions and personality were crushed and at school i was just a POS that people made fun of.

whats great is that you are so aware of what is wrong, and what you need, emotionally, to feel better. i wanna just egg you on, find things that make you feel better, find things that violate the bad emotional habits, and just SPAM THE SH1T out of these things.

i reached a point in my life where i wanted to start doing a bunch of stuff on my own and i felt all this massive guilt like people would think "OMG WHO DOES HE THINK HE IS, GOING OFF ON HOLIDAYS" or "OMG WHAT GIVES HIM THE RIGHT TO GO BUY A MOTORBIKE WITH HIS OWN MONEY" or whatever. its a process you gotta go through to demonstrate to yourself and to the world that YOU WILL DO WHAT YOU WANT, WHEN YOU WANT, SO DEAL WITH IT.

i'm not saying its easy, but just figure out what you need to do to change this, in ways that you can deal with, and get on that, start claiming the life you want and the respect you deserve.

for me, doing things for myself felt so godamm messed up at first, the words i would have to resort to to describe this feeling are like i was violating something, doing something horribly blasphemous or immoral, like, it just felt sick, wrong, disgusting. and going ahead and taking myself off on a holiday to make myself feel better, or even just buying some aftershave ffs, it felt like some kind of violent revolutionary activity, i'm not even joking, i'm trying to describe it as best i can. it feels weird at first but if you see something you dont like about the way you are thinking and feeling, just smash that sh1t, show it who's boss.

sorry if this all sounds really dumb : / i just mean, please, just go do what you gotta do, go level up and grab the life you deserve


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That was a hauntingly honest dream


----------



## LostinReverie

I'm so gonna bring dogopoly to Thanksgiving and blow their ****ing minds wide open.


----------



## Just Lurking

How many words can you name that begin with the letter "i"?

...

7,342 of them? Neither could 'I'.


----------



## bad baby

sick as ****. slept for like 14 hrs last night, and it was just the worst feeling ever. throat is broken from all the coughing and i sound like darth vader. also, have test later today, and totally didn't even study. luke, i am your father >;(


----------



## Charmeleon

Well geez, delete my entire post history while your at it :/


----------



## mishapisha

Just found an old friend from high school online and daaammn you got hot. *swoon*


----------



## InFlames

I was listening to this song where they go "It's in gods hands now" and I don't believe in god so I kinda cried and think how I've made my bed and now I have to lie in it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My mom took one of those display stones from outside the nearby gas station, brought it home, then asked me to put it in the car before she heads out to an all night church service. It's a seriously large & heavy stone. I don't know what goes on at the church sometimes & she didn't have time to explain as she was in a rush but that seems so random to me


----------



## calichick

Today was a f****ing horrible day.

1) My mom is a f***ing b****.

2) The girls at my work who are under me I believe are pissed off at me because I was impatient with one of them yesterday but she's so damn slow I couldn't take it anymore, she was making so many stupid mistakes, it was enervating- so now they're not talking to me/afraid of me or whatever.

3) Everybody is in the Holiday mood and not many people are still around anymore because they took the whole ****ing week off and we can't take ANY TIME OFF. I just feel groggy and tired and I'm PMS'ing and my hormones are off balance and I don't feel like celebrating anything. I feel like I need summer to be here asap.

4) I'm not having the best self-esteem. But what's new anyways.

5) My recruiter is not responding to my calls or helping me. I'm thinking about ditching her.

6) I feel depressed and out of it.


______________

On the good side:

1) I have plans with a guy friend tomorrow.

2) I figured out my health situation.


----------



## neckbeard

I wish I could go back in time


----------



## Kevin001

My family never listens to me. Why would they?


----------



## Arcases

your face that haunts 
is it me
or is it real?
anyhow
nothing lasts forever 
even no parisian baraklava


----------



## layitontheline

Robotic Pet Cats
This is actually a great idea for people who are not fit to care for a living creature but still want something soft to pet during Glee. I wonder if my sister would get the hint if I got her one for Christmas.


----------



## Charmeleon

All the people I used to talk to on here are long gone


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

My best years are long gone. Great friends, socialising, actually doing something worthwhile, always making plans with friends, decent self esteem...

I want to relive those years...


----------



## Just Lurking

1.5mg ativan down, I'm already feeling dopey.. This will be a long night.


----------



## chinaski

smells like something died around my bed. it's been a few days now and still haven't checked what it is. curse my laziness! maybe i'll check tomorrow. hope there's not a dead mouse or some **** in my blankets.


----------



## Steve French

I was browsing youtube and I came across this video of a mildly attractive girl ripping bong hits. It was lame as ****. All she did was sit there and smoke and ramble in that annoying, spaced out tone that a lot of moron 'heads have. Then I look and and this chick has 500k subscribers? What is wrong with people these days? Are they that hard up for entertainment, or is it the thirst? Even more strange than this big game streaming thing these days.


----------



## Blue Dino

bad baby said:


> i feel like i never learned to assert myself properly. as a child i was brought up in that traditional asian way of being reprimanded when you do something wrong but never praised when you do well. it was not until years later that i learned about how i was actually excelling in many areas (academically, domestically, etc) as a kid and all my parents' friends and acquaintances were envious of the 'model child', because those kinds of feedback were always kept hidden from me. instead what i was told repeatedly was that i was a troublemaker, i was difficult, i was defiant against authority and need to be put in line. all the times when i openly expressed my opinions or gave a wrong answer to a question i was harshly judged or even admonished.
> 
> over time the sensitive part of me learned to internalize that. to this day i still have trouble saying what i like, and generally expressing emotion. it's like i'm afraid to allow myself to be openly happy, sad, angry, scared, etc. i have a hard time giving praise to people for things they did well - it just feels super unnatural and forced trying to say that out loud. and when i am praised i become embarrassed and shrink away from the spotlight, or otherwise feel like i'm being patronized, even though deep down i probably crave it more than any other person alive. because i myself have never felt like i was 'enough'.
> 
> it's funny how years later down the line, my parents would turn the tables on me and blame me for not standing up for myself, for not having the confidence and leadership to make my voice and ideas heard. to me it's like, _duh_, you made me this way. and they would always use culture as an excuse for their parenting style, when in fact a lot of it was just them being too wrapped up in what was going on in their own lives and neglecting the signs that i was withering right before their eyes. they would criticize or make fun of the 'helicopter parent', the stay-at-home mum who quit her job, etc. i mean, it's one thing to breed the mindset that your child is the center of your/the world. but there is nothing wrong with prioritizing them over, say, your career or whatever. in life you win some you lose some; it's just a matter of what values more to you and how you strike that balance.
> 
> so here i am as an adult, with all the self-assurance of a young child. i'm broken and nobody understands this. and it's something that i can't even talk about without seeming immature or like i'm holding a grudge. "grow the **** up," "let the past be the past," ..except the past comes back to haunt me every single time i open my mouth to speak, with or without my knowledge.


Yep same with my mother. What drives me mad the most is, her friends will constantly boast about their own kids' accomplishments to her and she would eat them all up and throw it to our faces about how much better the other kids are, when she never ever took notice of that of ours. She would even remember the accomplishments of other kids for years on end, while she would never take note of ours when they're right in front of her face. Our flaws on the other hand, she would tattooed it permanently in her memory. Often times when other parents would compliment us, we became so conditioned to the point that we felt like any compliment given to us, we felt they are just exaggerations of them trying to be nice, and that we do not deserve them.

So it sucks that often times, the parents' flaws could affect their kids so much and often times carrying it on later into their lives and how they shape up, negatively affecting them throughout. I personally don't think its too much of an asian parenting trait, its more about the parent in particular.


----------



## bad baby

Blue Dino said:


> Yep same with my mother. What drives me mad the most is, her friends will constantly boast about their own kids' accomplishments to her and she would eat them all up and throw it to our faces about how much better the other kids are, when she never ever took notice of that of ours. She would even remember the accomplishments of other kids for years on end, while she would never take note of ours when they're right in front of her face. Our flaws on the other hand, she would tattooed it permanently in her memory. Often times when other parents would compliment us, we became so conditioned to the point that we felt like any compliment given to us, we felt they are just exaggerations of them trying to be nice, and that we do not deserve them.
> 
> So it sucks that often times, the parents' flaws could affect their kids so much and often times carrying it on later into their lives and how they shape up, negatively affecting them throughout. I personally don't think its too much of an asian parenting trait, its more about the parent in particular.


OMG YES exactly that!!!!

it's like, sometimes they tell me things that other parents do for their kids and it's like, are you even listening to yourself? how come you never did/said any of that for me??? and then they have the nerve to be like, "so-and-so's kid is doing sooooo well" blah blah, andd it's just like, have you ever thought that their parents are just talking them up to your face and maybe they're not doing as well as they appear to be? i mean i had lots of accomplishments when i was a kid but they just got swept under the rug because my parents believed in humility and...oh idk, SQUASHING THEIR KID'S SELF ESTEEM instead of praise and encouragement. oh the joys of parenthood. *vomits*


----------



## LostinReverie

:heart newsies


----------



## bad baby

have you ever coughed soooo much and so hard that you feel like vomiting? 'cos that's pretty much my life rn >;(


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

bad baby said:


> have you ever coughed soooo much and so hard that you feel like vomiting? 'cos that's pretty much my life rn >;(


Yes and also sometimes when I hold in a cough for a long time I start to feel like vomitting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Well, I have a microphone and you don't, so you will listen to every word I have to say!

Love stinks!


----------



## Charmeleon

Oh poor stupid foreveralone indian haji looking ***hole stalker. He can't get laid so he stalks & harasses people online instead lmao. 

I know you're reading this ya freakin creeper.


----------



## millenniumman75

How did that third mouse finally get caught? Where did it come from so much later than the other two?


----------



## Charmander

Okay, time to stop procrastinating and do some work!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Charmander said:


> Okay, time to stop procrastinating and do some work!


I am thinking you are still thinking this :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope tomorrow turns out ok.


----------



## Crisigv

Work is going to be hell now, until christmas is over.


----------



## probably offline

Why am I awake? ;_;


----------



## TenYears

Had a lot of fun this weekend with my kids, but dropping them back off is the hardest part. Divorce sucks man, and divorce with kids gives a whole new definition to the word heartbreaking. But...it was fun...they had a good time. I got them one of those portable basketball goals for Christmas last year and it's a big hit with them and all the kids in their neighborhood, they set it up by the curb so they can play in the street and there must have been ten of their friends playing under it when I dropped them off.

I also got my passport application filled out, finally, for vacation next June. Ffs they wanted to know everything, eeevverrryythinnggg about me, I was waiting for them to ask for a blood sample next. I even had to give the date of my last marriage, the date of the divorce, my ex-wife's birthdate and the city and state she was born in. Wow.


----------



## millenniumman75

Eeeww....Monday


----------



## Canadian Brotha

millenniumman75 said:


> Eeeww....Monday


I concur


----------



## Joe

PrincessV said:


> That's NOT okay... :crying:
> 
> Those people have anxiety and cutting them off like that is too dangerous.. This site was their consolation.Well... I hope the best for them outside of this website. R.I.P.


#prayforicod
#prayforgojira
#prayfortwelvekeys
#prayforinfiniteblaze
#prayforeveryoneelseicantrememberbutimfairlysureotherpeoplegotbannedrecently


----------



## shelbster18

I'm tired of people telling me I need to eat. Uh, I do eat and I try to eat one meal a day when I have some real food to eat. It's not like I'm ****ing anorexic. I look like I eat a lot more than that.


----------



## millenniumman75

The farmer in the dell
The farmer in the dell....


----------



## SamanthaStrange

millenniumman75 said:


> The farmer in the dell
> The farmer in the dell....


The cheese stands alone.


----------



## RiversBetweenUs

Someone is giving me the silent treatment and I promised my friend I would call this person. 

Sent from my Z665C using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75

Can this Monday end fast enough?


----------



## Telliblah

unggnnnnnfngngggggggggnhyeh


----------



## Steve French

Been feeling real fatigued the past couple of days. No energy or focus. Thought it might be the lack of sun I endure because of my schedule. Decided to go buy some vitamin D, but I was lacking energy to go to the store, so I downed a B-complex with an half an energy drink before going to the store. Got home and downed several vitamin B with the rest of the drink.

Well, it worked pretty well, I was energized and got several things done. I'm not sure if it was the massive amounts of b vitamins or the vitamin d or just caffeine though. Should have tried in isolation.


----------



## layitontheline

I was going to drive tonight but the bus can barely stay in its lane so thinking I'll stay off the roads. It's snowing!!!


----------



## Pongowaffle

Sitting in the coffee shop doing some work with these two pairs of eastern European couple sitting next to me. It seems like they kept observing me, commenting on me in their language and laughing at me. I easily glanced at myself and I could not find anything of me that might spark them to laugh at me. So now I am like whatever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UPS tracking is useless. Whenever I order from that site and it's shipped with UPS the tracker never move an inch



layitontheline said:


> I was going to drive tonight but the bus can barely stay in its lane so thinking I'll stay off the roads. It's snowing!!!


Seems like a good idea, everyone who came in today was talking about how bad it is, there was an accident in front of the shop, & I almost got hit by a car J-walking


----------



## catcharay

Yeah.. so I shouldn't go without driving for an indefinite amount of time, otherwise I may drive on the the wrong side of the road again. 
Very fortunate that with my driving skills, I haven't caused a severe accident yet. Why can't I just be one of those cool-headed, confident drivers??


----------



## Crisigv

Someone, as usual


----------



## mr hoang

My friend is getting close to buying his first house. I'm excited for him. There's a room saved just for me too. Its just im not financially ready yet unfortunately. Can't wait to move out. I think I could be so much happier.


----------



## Steve French

My parents had this plan for Christmas this year. We would pack our things and ditch the frozen north for Mexico. I wasn't too enthused, as traveling with my family is usually pretty terrible. The days went by and I had grown somewhat resigned to the fact of it, when my brother's wife got pregnant and saved the day. They didn't want to travel while she was incubating, and my parents didn't want to leave them out.

Strangely enough, I found out today that they leave very soon for a week in Hawaii with her family. I couldn't help but think they knew this ahead of time, and used the pregnancy to purposefully exit out of the Christmas trip so they could go on this one. Something a little distasteful about that line of thinking though, and it occurred to me that probably it was something to do with her being a yank and medical coverage. The water ain't too good south of the border. It also occurred to me that I might be a cynical *******.

All in all, having kids seems like quite the hassle. Sure seems to be an ego trip for those two self absorbed relatives of mine however.


----------



## Flora20

Always expected the unexpected in life.


----------



## millenniumman75

I had another good dentist checkup :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Crisigv

There's no point in trying. I might as well continue on in auto pilot until I die.


----------



## probably offline

I'm both dreading and longing for tomorrow. It's a weird mix. It's like a crywank.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Naw


----------



## Consider

Life is breaking hearts and waiting to be heart broken.


----------



## layitontheline

Canadian Brotha said:


> Seems like a good idea, everyone who came in today was talking about how bad it is, there was an accident in front of the shop, & I almost got hit by a car J-walking


Close call jay-walking eh. That visual and your reaction is making me laugh, glad you're alive though. 40-minute walk last night for poutine and poutine was closed :cry At least it was a fun snowy walk.


----------



## millenniumman75

Laundry
Dishes
Packing

I can make words out of the chores!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To the person that keeps calling my phone from Missouri, either leave a message or **** off and die



layitontheline said:


> Close call jay-walking eh. That visual and your reaction is making me laugh, glad you're alive though. 40-minute walk last night for poutine and poutine was closed :cry At least it was a fun snowy walk.


It would have been a good time to get hit by a car, haha. Sucks about the poutine, where did you go? In any case you've reminded me that I've not had a donair in 2 weeks, that's almost blasphemy, lol


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> Laundry
> Dishes
> Packing


What are we packing for?


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> What are we packing for?


 I am visiting my stepmom (and stepcat) for Thanksgiving this weekend.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't believe I've been putting on deodorant wrong my whole life :doh. I've been applying it higher up than the actually pit. Thanks lil sis for showing me ops. I don't know how to do anything.


----------



## AffinityWing

Am I happy or am I really just going manic

Also why do certain online friends keep telling me they miss me but they feel alot more distanced and avoidant of me now


----------



## tea111red

It's depressing not ever coming across someone that would be a good match for me. I'm wondering if it's ever going to happen. Doesn't feel like it.


----------



## coeur_brise

Apparently a gay Principal Skinner exists





.. just pray it away son, pray it away.


----------



## tea111red

Luck.

I need it.


----------



## SilentLyric

I want a cute boyfriend. but I would be the cuter one in the relationship.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

My body feels like jello.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

If it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all.


----------



## probably offline

I don't know if I want to keep studying what I'm studying(or what I should do instead if I decide not to stick with it). fffffffffffffffffffffffffff. Confused. I think the test I took today went well, though.


----------



## tea111red

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This shift can't end soon enough, I want to lazy about watching footy


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

probably offline said:


> I don't know if I want to keep studying what I'm studying(or what I should do instead if I decide not to stick with it). fffffffffffffffffffffffffff. Confused. I think the test I took today went well, though.


Hey, what's making you feel that way? Is it difficulty or lack of interest?


----------



## Crisigv

I find it sad that all I have to look forward to now during my days is having a cup of coffee.


----------



## tea111red

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhr4gtvopirgr4orfci gfkm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinaski

a week and the item is still not at their warehouse. starting to get worried it got lost or something


----------



## Charmeleon

So some random girls at the airport kept asking me if I was in a band, then another told me she recognized me from a surfing competition. Couple minutes later and a group of foreign guys wanted to take a picture with me :/

I'm just like...


----------



## Goopus

My legs hurt and I'm sad and depressed and disappointed. I just want to get drunk.


----------



## Blue Dino

One of the big things I was looking forward this thanksgiving and xmas was my sister flying back to visit both weekends and staying at my place for xmas weekend. Just found out today she had a last minute change of plans and would instead be spending thanksgiving with her husband's family and will not be seeing me at all. Xmas, they instead decided to go on a week long ski trip in Canada. So now I instead will not be seeing her until the middle of next year.  

So now I am once again reminded to never be too optimistic and look forward to things until it actually happens.


----------



## tea111red

i really don't want to have to leave the house tomorrow. i'm feeling too bad about my appearance again.


----------



## Kevin001

There are so many good looking people on this forum its crazy, I so don't belong here.


----------



## probably offline

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Hey, what's making you feel that way? Is it difficulty or lack of interest?


Neither. I'm just not sure if it's what I really want to devote my life to.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

probably offline said:


> Neither. I'm just not sure if it's what I really want to devote my life to.


Yeah, I guess that's tough, I'm pretty indecisive and changed my major a few times. I guess for me though, I don't really expect to be passionate about what I do, as long as I can make enough money to live and not be tied to a desk for 60 hours a week that's a good career.

What are you going to do? Have you talked to any advisors at the school about it?


----------



## probably offline

^
Not yet. I'm going to finish this term and think about it during the christmas break.


----------



## TenYears

It really f-ing amazes me how much my life has changed, from say, five or six years ago. Back then, today, I would be dressed nice, I would've helped get the kids dressed and my beautiful wife and I...we'd be on our way to my parents house for Thanksgiving dinner. To hang out all day, with a house packed full of relatives and friends, to watch football, go outside and toss the football, talk, drink, laugh. Life was good lmao. I really don't think I realized how good I had it back then.


I'm not feeling sorry for myself, not at all. I realize I'm blessed. I really am. It's just remarkable, the difference, the way life has changed in what is (if you really think about it) a relatively short period of time. I'm laying on my bed in my boxers and a t-shirt watching the Lions Eagles game, drinking a beer, and later on I guess I'll nuke a frozen dinner. I haven't said a word to anyone and probably won't all day, unless I go to Walmart or Target to check out their sales. But I really don't feel like wrestling on the floor with someone over a pair of headphones, or something ffs. Anyway it's just pretty crazy to me how life's twists and turns can leave you...in places you never thought you'd be. And it seems to happen so fast.


----------



## Crisigv

I really didn't get paid enough today. :sigh


----------



## KelsKels

Thanksgiving? More like.. another day off work by myself. At least my dogs happy.


----------



## The Starry night

Im sooo tired *nods off*


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I want to get stuffed like a turkey for Thanksgiving.

Sorry, but I do. 

Yeah, having someone that loves you is great, but what's he good for when he's there and I'm here and I want sex. :mum


----------



## mattmc

_What even is life?

_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's dermatologist recommended, if this doesn't work nothing will


----------



## blue2

I seem cool sometimes, I'm really a freak but a freak with an elevated perception of the whole scenario, when I'm talking here its like I'm looking at myself from 1000ft up in the sky :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I don't like the new user interface on Netflix. The _My List_ changes are annoying.


----------



## Crisigv

Honestly though, why am I here? Being the ultimate loser cannot be the only reason why I exist? This is crazy.


----------



## Steve French

My friend's grandfather died recently. He made a facebook post about it. I was quite unsure whether to like or comment. I had nothing to say, so I ended up hitting it with a like.

I had this conversation with an equally socially inept friend about it. If I am liking this post, does it come across as I am liking the man's life, or liking the fact that he died?

My friend suggested the dislike button they are soon implementing. But in that case, am I disliking the man dying, or disliking the sentiment of the facebook post on it? Well, in truth, it is probably both those, but I am not quite that much of an arsehat.

#autistlife


----------



## Vaust

How I'm bored and what I should do to fix that problem mostly. trying to distract myself with stuff like this forum.


----------



## Kanova

How my butt-hole will soon be in tremendous amounts of pain, due to Dota 2. It treats me so bad sometimes. It uses and abuses me. I say no, but it doesn't matter. It takes what it wants no matter how much I struggle against it. Sometimes it leads me on, thinking that it will change and treat me like a person with hopes and dreams of winning matchmaking. But it is all a lie, false. It holds me down, bends me over and takes me. 

In the end it doesn't matter. I que again....


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I should get up and go brush my teeth and stuff.


----------



## Charmeleon

Must. Resist. Not. Order. Anything.


----------



## Telliblah

they put chili in everything


----------



## TryingMara

You're driving people away and then playing the victim. Can you really not see that?


----------



## Spindrift

Don't lay on my stomach, stupid cat, I need to pee. NO, I SAID DON'T, AAAAHHH!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Woah :lol Did someone decide to come back a little early?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I really miss a couple of my SAS friends who have seemingly disappeared, and I hope they're okay.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Vaust said:


> How I'm bored and what I should do to fix that problem mostly. trying to distract myself with stuff like this forum.


Hey, me too. Was looking for a solution, but haven't quite hit it yet.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Spindrift said:


> Don't lay on my stomach, stupid cat, I need to pee. NO, I SAID DON'T, AAAAHHH!


Awe kitty. Always at the worst time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It always comes down to money. I could give my bro most of what he needs to make up the balance for his rent leaving myself a bit short or I can just look out for myself and hope he finds a way not to be homeless


----------



## layitontheline

I got a compliment today which made me feel so good. I can't believe people don't see me as a monster. At the same time I realize how unhealthy it is that I'm so desperate for other people's approval. I'll never be satisfied or happy until it comes from within, so I know this positivity is short-lived, but I'll take it for now.


----------



## Crisigv

I just realized that I haven't gone to the washroom, in any way, for almost 24 hours.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's nice to talk to someone who actually remembers our previous conversations. Maybe I'm not utterly forgettable after all.


----------



## tea111red

so many songs these days have such idiotic lyrics.


----------



## Damon

I really wish I didn't just masturbate. so late and so tired. :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001

I just realized my birthday is in a week.......ugh. Just another reason to be depressed.


----------



## Charmeleon

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Must. Resist. Not. Order. Anything.


Caved in, spent $300 dollars on clothes. Oops ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I just realized my birthday is in a week.......ugh. Just another reason to be depressed.


well, happy birthday anyway.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> well, happy birthday anyway.


Thanks.


----------



## Annegrey

How I just went to a party for and hour and a half and said about 3 words. Now I'm home thinking about how ****ing stupid I am.


----------



## Vein

Boki ni wa ariamaru :haha


----------



## Telliblah

i dont wanna go outside its cold and ****ty


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hardcore Cider Bourbon for breakfast...mmm


----------



## RiversBetweenUs

I'm thinking how ridiculous it was I couldn't fall asleep and now I feel really tired. I should of had some Sleepytime before I crashed.


----------



## rdrr

What's for lunch


----------



## Charmeleon

I really need to learn how to swim :/


----------



## Spindrift

More power!


----------



## Blue2015

I'm thinking about how much I'd love to have a girlfriend.


----------



## The Starry night

Want the christmas sales to start soon..black friday sales were stupid.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

karenw said:


> How long do Thanksgiving hols last for is it a week, or a couple of days.


Just one day.


----------



## The Starry night

Where is he...he's prolly still sleeping after his hangover but said he'll text me when he's awake and i'm still waiting. :/


----------



## The Starry night

He rang me just now....he's soooo adorable *drools*.....i must be weird or something to still find him adorable and blush after being with him for two almost three years? :serious:

I just love him a lot. :/


----------



## Andras96

If no one else cares for my well being, then why the hell should I again?


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I just ran out of meds. Oh well, they weren't helping anyways.


----------



## feels

This ASMR junk helps me so much


----------



## Steve French

I wonder if I walked into the clinic tomorrow and asked for a benzo the doc would comply. Can't help but figure he'd tell me to **** off. Probably have success if I had a family doctor, but in that case I would have to wait a month for an appointment.


----------



## TenYears

196 days to go....


----------



## Rex87

Its a beautiful day! Hope the weather stays like this and we have a nice mild winter. I'm hungover and just in a great mood. That's why I waited like 20 mins or so for my hangover cure...damn drive thru line even spilled onto the parkway. That's what I'm talking about! Show your local joint love. 

Its my ex that has me in such a good mood. We haven't spoke since May but from Friday I been texting her....and she actually responded lol...many, many ignored texts in the past. And then we spoke for like 4 hours yesterday. My ex is amazing, the best thing that has ever happened to me! Idk maybe there is something there. I told her how I felt...and yeah she wasn't totally in agreement but we will see. Just maybe...


----------



## DiscardYourFear

TenYears said:


> 196 days to go....


Until...?


----------



## The Starry night

She only brought me one cookie? wth :/


----------



## DiscardYourFear

The Starry night said:


> She only brought me one cookie? wth :/


I'll bring you as many cookies as you want.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

This ****-posting is a real problem on this site.


----------



## The Starry night

DiscardYourFear said:


> I'll bring you as many cookies as you want.


Awww thanks you're soo sweet. :smile2:

We should have a tea party with lots of cakes and other members are welcome to join us, hehe.


----------



## The Starry night

Wings of Amnesty said:


> This ****-posting is a real problem on this site.


You can join our tea party if you want? and can tell us what's troubling you.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom has the worst memory ever. Every thing I say she forgets. She is getting up there in age so I guess I can't blame her.


----------



## TryingMara

Wish I knew how to start off the conversation. Any chance you'll say hi?


----------



## mr hoang

Nothing to do but watch the holiday fire place.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Haha, my boss just sent the whole office his daughter's music video. It's, meh, but I'm very impressed with this dog's patience, getting wrapped in wrapping paper, dressed up, and basically just a whole video of ways to piss off your dog and he puts up with it.


----------



## SilentLyric

moving out can't come soon enough.


----------



## layitontheline

I'm over you, porn. Just men with sausage fingers and women who sound like dying dogs. And he's still a foot away from you and you're already burping like a squirrel, go die fake *****.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I can get into the Christmas Spirit soon.


----------



## Charmeleon

Hey brain I'd actually like to go to sleep now if thats okay


----------



## tehuti88

The "Milkface" commercial...






...always makes me think of Soundgarden's "Black Hole Sun" video:






I think there's drugs in that cereal. Just look at the dilated pupils on the dancing cereal bits. :blank


----------



## TenYears

tehuti88 said:


> The "Milkface" commercial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...always makes me think of Soundgarden's "Black Hole Sun" video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's drugs in that cereal. Just look at the dilated pupils on the dancing cereal bits. :blank


Goddammit now I have that song on on repeat, on my tablet. Preciate it.


----------



## TenYears

Ya know...


I'm kinda bored right now....


So...


I did some digging..


Into...


Idk..


ten or twelve pages into this thread..


----------



## TenYears

*sigh*
*


TenYears said:


> Ya know...
> 
> I'm kinda bored right now....
> 
> So...
> 
> I did some digging..
> 
> Into...
> 
> Idk..
> 
> ten or twelve pages into this thread..


----------



## bad baby

Today in class- a couple of five year olds slapped my butt and poked me in the crotch.

I love this job, seriously.


----------



## millenniumman75

Looking forward to taking a nap when I get home.


----------



## TryingMara

Some people make it abundantly clear that you don't matter.


----------



## Crisigv

Taking this shift today makes me work 7 days in a row. Maybe 8, but I don't remember if I work this Thursday. Why did I say yes? Oh right, I have no money.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^ dont worry .... youll get through it 

what am i thinking? Im wondering why my tummy feels a bit yukky.. ugh. I hope it feels better in 4 hours time, because thats eating and drink time again.

Im also thinking that i have plank pullups ( body rows to do) ..


----------



## Arcases

That , read me between the lines
there's not much to say 
i'm not feeling fine 
i only take it in an absurded way 

i know
what it's like to feel the pain 
and watch you hate
and the feeling coming out plain

and taking from the given 
and then give to the lesser kind 

it's too bad you don't feel that way
and that's the way i'm gone to put it

i don't want any more than this
my head spinning in a mess
take me to , place i've never been
so am i talking straight to you?

to greedy you ..

that , fly me in to the cushin room 
which is flying on that route 
and realize you never wanna see me
here i lie 

i 
always give you a certain group 
only one can see what just hurt
Ryan Giggs cannot play well
well , things on top just don't care !

i don't want anymore than this !
so am i talking straight 
to 
greedy you !


----------



## The Starry night

Shall I buy a juicer or not *worries*


----------



## mr hoang

The Starry night said:


> Shall I buy a juicer or not *worries*


Yes. I own a juicer and its awesome. Its the Breville fountain juicer. Its just gets tiring to clean since I dont have a dish washer lol.


----------



## TryingMara

You've got to be kidding me. My (criminal) neighbors just got yet another delivery. That makes about 50 packages in two days. They're probably stealing people's identities again.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> You've got to be kidding me. My (criminal) neighbors just got yet another delivery. That makes about 50 packages in two days. They're probably stealing people's identities again.


That sounds scary.


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19

My best-friends mom wants me to be her daughter in-law...


----------



## meandernorth

TryingMara said:


> You've got to be kidding me. My (criminal) neighbors just got yet another delivery. That makes about 50 packages in two days. They're probably stealing people's identities again.


If they're getting that many deliveries, it might get them some attention. Even around the holidays, that seems like a lot. I'd bet that the shipment companies' computers can flag when a location gets a ton of deliveries in a short time period.


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> That sounds scary.


It is. Everything that goes on over there is very shady. It's not fun to wake up and see your block swarming with SWAT teams. They were heading up an identity theft ring in the past, they're probably doing the same stuff now. My parents are keeping a running log of how often they receive packages and how many, etc.


----------



## TryingMara

shorefog said:


> If they're getting that many deliveries, it might get them some attention. Even around the holidays, that seems like a lot. I'd bet that the shipment companies' computers can flag when a location gets a ton of deliveries in a short time period.


That's what we're hoping for. They get a high number of packages all the time, but it has increased lately. I hope people don't just assume it's for the holidays. That's why my family has been keeping a list just in case..not exactly sure how they'll go about getting that info. to the right people, but we'll see.


----------



## Andras96

Thinking of all the snarky/snide remarks ever made toward me... what the **** did I ever do to warrant being treated like dirt by people...


----------



## Steve French

I made this cinnamon quick bread about 3 months ago, from scratch. It turned out quite well. Tasted very good. Unfortunately I forgot about the remaining third of it on the counter for a couple months. I've been eyeballing it for the past couple weeks, thinking I need to do something, but was quite worried about the moldy mess inside.

Well, I needed that pan today, and what do you know, it still looked quite good. No mold whatsoever. Smelled great too. Was hard as a rock though.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope today goes good. :sigh


----------



## LostinReverie

Life will come our way, it has only just begun. The world will die alone. The frail will fall below. Time will take our place. We return it back to one. The calm before the cold. The long and lonely road. Look for the light that leads me home. Tired of feeling lost, tired of letting go. Tear the whole world down, tear the whole world down. Failure.

I try to face the fight within, but it's over. I'm ready for the riot to begin and surrender. I walked the path that led me to the end. Remember I'm caught beneath with nothing left to give. Forever. When angels fall with broken wings, I can't give up, I can't give in. When all is lost and daylight ends, I'll carry you and we will live forever. Forever. Grey skies will chase the light away. No longer. I fought the fight now only dark remains. Forever. Divided I will stand and I will let this end The sun begins to rise and wash away the sky. The turning of the tide. Don't leave it all behind and I will never say goodbye.


----------



## Andras96

To define my class: One giant freakin' clique.


----------



## cosmicslop

affectionately calling your room the dump.


----------



## Crisigv

God, I'm so pathetic.


----------



## meandernorth

Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## chinaski

i hope they call


----------



## ImBrittany

I'm getting old as hell. turning 21 in 2 weeks D:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's pretty clear... we're all f***ing nuts around here.


----------



## chinaski

still no call. well this is depressing


----------



## AussiePea

Heh, decided to have a good read of the r/theredpill and jeez, what a mess. I've never known there to be so many aggressive & bitter people in one place before and it makes me wonder if it's actually woman who are the problem or perhaps they need to be looking in the mirror. All I know is that from my own personal experiences, they are severely exaggerating, well, everything. So unhealthy.


----------



## ronnie72

im thinking of how the hell am i going to get my life together after my ex boyfriend cheated on me and didnt care


----------



## mr hoang

ImBrittany said:


> I'm getting old as hell. turning 21 in 2 weeks D:


It may feel that way but your still young as hell lol. I'm 28 turning 29 and I feel like I've wasted so much time.


----------



## Just Lurking

I really like searching Google for technical advice and having the first page of results consisting of 5-to-8-year-old content.

- click link
- read advice
- oh, it was written in 1973 and stopped being relevant like 40 years ago
- thanks


----------



## Charmeleon

such great advice, thanks stalker


----------



## Kevin001

Even if there was a chance I could do an outpatient program, I wouldn't. I can't take the chance of them sending me straight to inpatient again.


----------



## Just Lurking

RadnessaurousRex said:


> [http://i.imgur.com/ojq1FnQh.png
> 
> such great advice, thanks stalker


Well, if they're taking time out of their lives to go way out of their way to personally attack you, then you know you're doing something right. Keep it up.


----------



## Crisigv

The past couple of days I've been really thinking about the fact that I am 27. I'm almost 30 and I wasted the best years of my life. My life has been going downhill the whole time, but it's going to be even more pathetic now.


----------



## GatitaFierrra

That I'm lonely as hell. Suffering. Any self soothing techniques you use to get back on track?


----------



## rdrr

Tires... tyres... tired?


----------



## SilentLyric

i wish i had someone to scream about my crush with


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Even if there was a chance I could do an outpatient program, I wouldn't. I can't take the chance of them *sending me straight to inpatient again.*


Are you saying they would force you? Aren't you a legal adult?

-----------

Life is a mystery filled with struggle... Recently increased my dose of SSRI and it's making me feel cuckoo. Seeing my new doctor next week and will ask for Wellbutrin too, I gotta get my fapping powers in order. Also might get personalized help from the employment service, hopefully it'll let me find a job that's more in tune with my anxious and depressive symptoms.

The fine print of this post is: BALLSACK.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

versikk said:


> Are you saying they would force you? Aren't you a legal adult?


If a doctor thinks you might hurt yourself, they can legally do anything. Being an adult means nothing.


----------



## versikk

Wings of Amnesty said:


> If a doctor thinks you might hurt yourself, they can legally do anything. Being an adult means nothing.


That makes sense, I didn't think of that.


----------



## odetoanoddity

To J: I STILL LIKE YOU. I actually miss you and I'm sorry for seeming like I'm distant or that I don't care. I actually do. 
To M: Please get a hint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> Are you saying they would force you? Aren't you a legal adult?


They can easily commit you if they see "fresh" self harm scars or if you mention wanting to die. That is kinda what happened last time with me, it sucked. They can make it seem like you're a danger to yourself. Its so easy because all they have to do is fill out the paperwork and send you upstairs. Its hard to argue you're not a danger to yourself when you have "fresh marks" on your body. The mental hospitals over here have to be the worst in the country.


----------



## meandernorth

versikk said:


> Are you saying they would force you? Aren't you a legal adult?


Different states in the US have different laws. Most, if not all, can commit you involuntarily to an inpatient setting. Some states can compel you (via court order) to receive outpatient treatment.

If a determination is made that you're a risk to yourself or others, you'll be involuntarily committed. How long you remain there varies among states. Most have a process in which a judge can order you, if warranted, to remain committed for an extended period of time.


----------



## McFly

RadnessaurousRex said:


> such great advice, thanks stalker












You must have really pissed someone off.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

That feeling of nostalgia, I can't quite describe.. But I could wander through it endlessly.


----------



## TenYears

I'm really worried about a friend I haven't heard from in over 24 hours now. She's going through a really rough time. She's self-harmed in the past, and she's been suicidal before. She went off her meds and stopped seeing her therapist. She reached out to me, and I've tried calling, texting and skyping and there's no reply. I hope she's OK. She has a tendency to fall off the face of the earth every once in a while (like I do). I'm worried.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bourbon and beer


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I don't know why I'm still thinking about this since it happened weeks ago, but, the other week my boss reassured me that I will make more money soon. It was weird because i don't know what I said to imply that I was dissatisfied with my pay. I wouldn't have said anything like that, and I'm not unhappy with my salary.


----------



## KelsKels

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeally not looking forward to the work party. Thinking about excuses I could make for not going.


----------



## layitontheline

Away from the apt for four days, come back to see a big parcel sitting outside the door. It's nice having trustworthy neighbours.


----------



## ByStorm

not sure if I should work on my anxiety and depression first before going to uni studying physics (which is mentally rigorous and exhausting, not to mention the amount of debt I would accrue..) or work on both my studies and mental health at the same time. The former seems too time consuming and the latter seems too overwhelming.


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout

I gotta do my homework to get it out of the way, but I keep fckin around.


----------



## Blue Dino

Saw a high school age girl in a headscarf walking in front of me when she was about to enter the crosswalk. Then this one middle aged man in a tan pickup truck not only didn't yielded, but sped towards her and swerve a bit at her trying to scare her into thinking he's gonna run her over. He then slowed down and yelled out his window "you're going to h3ll!" before speeding off. She was shocked before an elder couple walking by came up and comforted her.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> They can easily commit you if they see "fresh" self harm scars or if you mention wanting to die. That is kinda what happened last time with me, it sucked. They can make it seem like you're a danger to yourself. Its so easy because all they have to do is fill out the paperwork and send you upstairs. Its hard to argue you're not a danger to yourself when you have "fresh marks" on your body. The mental hospitals over here have to be the worst in the country.


I would tell you to not self harm, but i'm sure you've heard that before.

If you're doing it to tether yourself to reality, maybe find something less destructive than harming your body, being christian you could look into christian mysticism or something and contemplate the godhood. Some people escaped depression by entering monasteries and becoming monks.


----------



## TryingMara

The day has arrived. Thankfully no one here at work knows.


----------



## shelbster18

Sadly, one of the few things I was taught when I was young was to respect people. But I wasn't taught more important things like how to become successful. Manners are common sense to me but learning everything about life I need to know is NOT. Hell, a lot of people don't even deserve my respect.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I need to go eat something. Its been about 17hrs.


----------



## The Starry night

Kevin001 said:


> I guess I need to go eat something. Its been about 17hrs.


Woah..you ok? :serious:


----------



## Kevin001

The Starry night said:


> Woah..you ok? :serious:


Yeah, lol. Its normal for me. I'm usually an afternoon/night eater. I can't remember the last time I ate in the morning.


----------



## The Starry night

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah, lol. Its normal for me. I'm usually an afternoon/night eater. I can't remember the last time I ate in the morning.


Ah ok. I remember skipping breakfast a lot in school and I could cope with it and other girls used to always have their breakfast and still be sickly... :|... guess we just get used to it and our body can adapt to it.


----------



## Crisigv

Someone needs to teach my brother what Pam is. So I don't have to spend my Friday night scrubbing dishes while he goes out.


----------



## kivi

I have a sore throat and I have an exam which can lower my class. There will be some questions from subjects that we haven't done yet and when our teacher said us "It'll not be fair for you to drop to a lower class so I'll try to talk about this thing." some of my classmates said "No there's no need. They can ask from every subject. We know it all."
I sometimes wish people would speak up about themselves in these situations.


----------



## tea111red

i forgot the last concert i went to was stone temple pilots....15 yrs ago. ha.


----------



## Ape

How easy it is to mess up my sleeping schedule....


----------



## tehuti88

I wish I knew some people who play "Happy Street" or "Pocket Fishdom" so I could friend them in the game. :um

The Facebook friends feature means squat if you have no friends, much less friends who play that particular game. :blank

Yet people keep friending me on Amazon GameCircle for some stupid reason which I can't figure out. It's not like I can do anything but friend them back, and compare our scores (if we play the same games); that's it. :| What's the point of that?

I don't care about "leaderboards," I just wish there was a bit more of a social aspect. Ironically enough. :roll


----------



## LostinReverie

μακαριοι οι πενθουντες οτι αυτοι παρακληθησονται


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm getting a beer belly


----------



## millenniumman75

Ape said:


> How easy it is to mess up my sleeping schedule....


Too easy - I normally go to bed at 3am, but now that I am on vacation, it's more like 5am.

I need to make earlier while I still can. There is nothing going on at 4am!


----------



## TenYears

My sister and her two kids are here at my dad's place now. *eek!* So there's five kids, four adults...we're outnumbered. There are about ten thousand different devices connected to my dad's wi-fi right now lol.


I'm off for another week, with my job. But I might have found some work. The guy next door to my dad's house needs Christmas lights put up and is willing to pay $500. For a day, maybe a day and a half of work, that's not too bad imo. Hoping it works out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im feeling confined and restricted


----------



## millenniumman75

Being sick of hearing the L'oréal haircolor ad with the lady saying "luminous" and "luminescent" in the same sentence. She probably doesn't realize they are similar words.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I'll go eat with my mom, I hope it goes well.


----------



## TryingMara

What a strange coincidence. It helps with buying a gift though


----------



## Crisigv

You know you're lazy when you don't even want to go to the washroom even though you're going to pee your pants. I can hold it off for another hour, lol.


----------



## tea111red

ughhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## blue2

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm getting a beer belly


Omg u are are on the road to enlightenment :yay I was getting a beer belly 5 years ago :/


----------



## McFly

tea111red said:


> i forgot the last concert i went to was stone temple pilots....15 yrs ago. ha.


Everyone's been posting online about seeing them live and it seems like it was a good concert. I guess I should force myself out to see more of my favorite groups while there's still the opportunity.


----------



## The Starry night

It's really windy outside I think I saw a person dress in black fly away to the other side or could have been the trash idk....but I'm closing my windows now


----------



## Orb

Earlier today I played some music on a $100,000 Steinway & Sons piano. 

Sounds just a bit better than my Yamaha keyboard :lol


----------



## LostinReverie

And.. this completes my life.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I'm in the middle of a life detox, that includes a few people.


----------



## Enkidu

The foster kitten's rehomed, but I miss the little firecracker. Maybe I should've kept it another month longer *sigh*


----------



## DiscardYourFear

The game is on.
Be prepared.
Sharpen your pathetic tools. You are my *tool* to be played with.
That is all.


----------



## TenYears

SmashedPumpkins.jpg

Part of the kids' entertainment for today. A contest to see who could throw the pumpkins the farthest. Winner got a new Ipod. Loser had to clean up (though I helped).

I haven't laughed that hard in a long time, omfg.


----------



## Damon

stone temple pilots sucked and I hope the planet blows up while I sleep tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

DiscardYourFear said:


> The game is on.
> Be prepared.
> Sharpen your pathetic tools. You are my *tool* to be played with.
> That is all.


I have no idea what this refers to but it sounds nice .


----------



## McFly

This executive chair is comfy but I have to bend forward a bit to type which is causing back pain and if I don't find a solution I might end up a hunchback


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Kevin001 said:


> I have no idea what this refers to but it sounds nice .


Oh, it's not nice. Not by any means.
But don't worry. You, my friend, have nothing to fear.


----------



## Kevin001

Why does all my family members have to be home on Sundays?


----------



## Telliblah

where did the day go


----------



## feels

Went out with my uncle and cousin yesterday to go ice skating. Day started out really nice, but after ice skating about an hour someone runs into my uncle and he falls and breaks his wrist. We spend the day from about 5 pm to 11 pm in the ER. What pissed me off is that these two just lost their wife/mother and this was supposed to just be a fun day out but it turned to **** of course. Now my uncle has even more **** he has to worry about. I dunno. It's just frustrating. I just want the best for them.


----------



## tehuti88

Well that was a dumb quest. :|


----------



## Ineko

Really wish I had someone to finish this damn achievement with


----------



## The Starry night

What the hell is wrong with santa he never listens and brings me my presents. So mad.


----------



## The Starry night

OMG it's sunday and no one told me. :/


----------



## tea111red

looking back, it's interesting seeing why going in a certain direction wasn't working out. i guess, in the end, there was a better way.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

McFly said:


> This executive chair is comfy but I have to bend forward a bit to type which is causing back pain and if I don't find a solution I might end up a hunchback


I'm so bad at sitting in office chairs, I can never find a way to get comfortable. My shoulder has actually been tingling lately and I think it's from bad posture.


----------



## chinaski

feels like i'm wasting my only day off work


----------



## McFly

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm so bad at sitting in office chairs, I can never find a way to get comfortable. My shoulder has actually been tingling lately and I think it's from bad posture.


Yes, my shoulder hurts too reaching forward. And my spine feels like its starting to make an unnatural form. But I don't want to quit this comfy chair :|


----------



## Jamiecee1

Why my sleeping pattern is ridiculous ?


----------



## UnabletoBlue

Don't enjoy anything anymore, just waiting for each day to end


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I scare people away.


----------



## layitontheline

Either a lot of people suck socially or I have weird social expectations. I ask you about your day, your life, your hobbies... care to ever ask about mine? Or acknowledge things I share about myself? Maybe normal people just pipe up and talk about themselves and don't rely on reciprocal question-answer interactions, but that's how I roll, and it's so nice when I meet someone who carries on the same way. Too bad they are few and far between.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Throwing a wet flannel at the wall would have more impact, p.s its still funny.


----------



## millenniumman75

Will I need a space heater tonight? I hope the fog doesn't come back again.


----------



## Charmeleon

My dogs snoring haha


----------



## Just Lurking

My eyes...


----------



## Telliblah

lighter fluid


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should stop drinking in favour of herb once again


----------



## Kevin001

I think I might be getting sick.....fml.


----------



## millenniumman75

I think I am getting tired early tonight.


----------



## LostinReverie

If 95% of serotonin is created in the gut, do low levels + ED mean you have a GI disorder? I've tested negative for celiac, so rule that out.

Food for thought.

Ha. I'm ****ing hilarious.

http://robbwolf.com/2013/01/10/serotonin-gastrointestinal-disorders/


----------



## LostinReverie

millenniumman75 said:


> I think I am getting tired early tonight.


I don't think that's something you're supposed to plan ahead.


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> I think I might be getting sick.....fml.


It was probably me. I just got over being sick and that whole make-out session, while fun, probably transferred the virus.


----------



## BackToThePast

Where did I put my Katana?


----------



## versikk

Just two more weeks of this awful job.


pooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## nordision

I'm thinking about her, I miss her so much.


----------



## AngelaNicholson

Feeling hungry and need some tasty food.


----------



## Enkidu

Biologists are witnessing Chimpanzee culture entering the Stone Age...this is the most exciting news I've read in weeks!
I wonder if it's a chicken and egg conundrum - did we teach them tool-use? Or were they using tools before we encountered them as a modern species?


----------



## Just Lurking

I need to overcome this low mood. 
Important things to deal with that aren't getting done right now.


----------



## tea111red

"bingo." 

those moments when you struggle to find or remember something and then finally do are great.


----------



## The Starry night

*screams* :/


----------



## DiscardYourFear

The Starry night said:


> *screams* :/


Uhhh...BOO?


----------



## millenniumman75

LostInReverie said:


> I don't think that's something you're supposed to plan ahead.


Nah - that was in progress. I was tired earlier than I have been.

Going to bed at 5am is something I am trying to stop .


----------



## The Starry night

DiscardYourFear said:


> Uhhh...BOO?


Yep :serious:


----------



## tea111red

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh. i'm going to explode from stress.


----------



## bad baby

tea111red said:


> aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh. i'm going to explode from stress.


Damnit what happened? I hope you're ok!!


----------



## tea111red

bad baby said:


> Damnit what happened? I hope you're ok!!


Thanks, you're a sweetie.  Just various things I have to do and things going wrong. And then being so depressed and lonely, plus not getting enough rest...it's just all too much. I feel really overwhelmed almost always. I just want to be able to not worry so much and relax.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Thinking about how many chances I had to go out and socialize and have fun, but I totally ignored those opportunities..


----------



## bad baby

tea111red said:


> Thanks, you're a sweetie.  Just various things I have to do and things going wrong. And then being so depressed and lonely, plus not getting enough rest...it's just all too much. I feel really overwhelmed almost always. I just want to be able to not worry so much and relax.


Yea I know that feeling all too well :c ..hang in there!!! Things can only get better!


----------



## tea111red

bad baby said:


> Yea I know that feeling all too well :c ..hang in there!!! Things can only get better!


I really hope so...


----------



## Andras96

I'm wasting my time trying to change things I have no control over. Wasting, as always..


----------



## harrison

Relationships are bloody hard work. I just really let my gf have it - I blasted her and it scared her. People don't usually talk to her the way I did. Tough. 

It cleared the air and I feel much better. Now we can get right down to it - enough of this ****ing around.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To go have a drink with a friend I've not seen in a while or be a hermit...not sure what I'm in the mood for but gotta decide in 20 minutes


----------



## TenYears

Me: 12 years old:
I ain't skeeered. I'll go first.


*touches electric fence*


OUCH FFS!


Years later, finds a much, much more attractive 'lectric fence....
"I ain't skeered!"
* touches electric fence*


OUCH FFS!


yeah...


You'd think....


but...
no....


----------



## ptinifu93

How anxious i''m feeling, but I'm thankful for every moment, because it's gonna benefit me. Practicing exposure. #Easier said than done.


----------



## probably offline

Goodbyes are gross :<


----------



## Grushenka

time for another game of "is this chest pain from anxiety or my ED"


----------



## Crisigv

I feel so accomplished when I finish a container of body butter. I have so much I need to use up. God I'm a loser.


----------



## Telliblah

a magpie without tail feathers getting attacked by other magpies


----------



## millenniumman75

Why I keep seeing ads like this!


----------



## tea111red

what is this "mood" crap?

my mood as long as it's under my login name will be "irritated."

edit: yeah, good..it's gone now. stay off.


----------



## The Starry night

tea111red said:


> what is this "mood" crap?
> 
> my mood as long as it's under my login name will be "irritated."
> 
> edit: yeah, good..it's gone now. stay off.


huh :serious:


----------



## tea111red

The Starry night said:


> huh :serious:


an annoying "my mood: <insert mood>" icon was put under my login name on here, but it's gone right now. it could be back, though. it looks like someone is fiddling w/ something behind the scenes.

edit: yeah...it's back now. ugh. i hope there is an option to disable it.


----------



## chinaski

goddamn! there was a family of roaches living in my box cutter


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yes I was walking home from the liquor store at 11:45pm on a Tuesday night drinking one of the beers I'd bought...what of it?


----------



## Etherealx

i wish i could dance lmao


----------



## coeur_brise

This is my dream home, somewhere in Provence, and a really cool olive mill at that. So rustic and European.
http://www.ulive.com/video/you-wont-believe-this-french-home-in-provence-was-once-an-olive-mill
I can't imagine what that must've cost but...Provence! Les cigales, le mistral, oh!


----------



## Blue Dino

Yielded to a mom pushing her baby stroller across a crosswalk in the dark, when some scumbag in a big pickup truck kept honking at me to go as he himself didnt see the pedestrian crossing in front of me. The mom who I yielded to then thought I was the one honking at her and she gave me a middle finger. When I finally go after she crossed, the scumbag who looked like some hip hop wannabe in a backwards cap, cut me off and yelled at me "dumb b1tch!" 

Once again, this is what I get for doing the right thing.


----------



## Miss Scarletta

If anything, I've gotten evidently dumber since high school. =/


----------



## Telliblah

why can't I be grateful?
I'm such a brat.


----------



## Kevin001

My appointment just got canceled. I don't know if I should be happy or sad :um.


----------



## Grushenka

is it loading slow for anyone else?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well...at least I got the bourbon last night


----------



## JohnDoe26

Old Chinese ladies are so f-ing rude.


----------



## LadyofShallot

I wonder what it would be like to be truly happy in life.


----------



## slyfox

If I should go back to bed or force myself to get some work done. Having trouble getting motivated.


----------



## ChairmanWow

I thought this site was all about being supportive but it seems like it's dying. Most the people on here either don't give a ****, antagonize or ignore you. I'm just so ****ing lonely


----------



## JohnDoe26

Note to self: do not ever lend family members money.


----------



## thomasjune

Get some work done. You'll feel better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

I've got less than 2 months to try to look better. Hopefully I can maintain some motivation.... I need to find some support.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope she is ok.


----------



## Orb

After being somewhat worried about a social gathering tonight , i went and had a great time! all the ladies wanted to talk to me and the flirting was real :lol


----------



## Blue Dino

My housemate's dog tear apart the backyard screen door and broke the frame.


----------



## Telliblah

Is it really chemically derived?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Thread gets deleted immediately after I make a brilliant post that now no one will ever get to read


----------



## Just Lurking

"Holiday tree"...

Not "Christmas tree", but "Holiday tree"...

And here I thought I'd heard it all...
Jesus f***ing christ... What happened?


----------



## tea111red

I really don't want to think about some things anymore and I wish these thoughts would get out of my head.


----------



## cmed

2015 was a horrible year and I'm looking forward to it being over.


----------



## Shawn81

I'm waiting at the doctors office, and the last name of the guy next to me is "Jass". Sadly, his first name is not Hugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charmeleon

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Thread gets deleted immediately after I make a brilliant post that now no one will ever get to read


Was it the no **** thread?
@SaladDays I got a quote notification from you but I can't find that thread!!!!


----------



## Ineko

I'm going to go give my shower some loving


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Was it the no **** thread?
> 
> @*SaladDays* I got a quote notification from you but I can't find that thread!!!!


No, you saw my posts in that one. I don't even remember what the thread was. I was sad at the time, but now I wouldn't even have remember that there ever was a thread that got deleted. If you didn't quote me. :crying:


----------



## anxious87

tea111red said:


> I really don't want to think about some things anymore and I wish these thoughts would get out of my head.


Same here. Wish there was a trash bin for thoughts


----------



## Steve French

Having a rum/water/some random water enhancer thing I had lying around. Should complement the phenibut well, might even make er through this presentation still sane.


----------



## Empress_D

cmed said:


> 2015 was a horrible year and I'm looking forward to it being over.


Couldn't have said it better


----------



## TenYears

It's like taking your driver's license test in a bus.


Lmfao.


Nevermind.


----------



## wjt123

How discouraged I am because even though I try to get better, nothing seems to work. And that I'll be invisible forever and will always be the forgettable one.


----------



## tea111red

I wish I had more disposable income....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

We live in a smoking building, you can smoke in your suite, there's no reason to go to the laundry room to smoke a joint. I'm far from anti-herb but I don't understand the logic of doing this and if you don't want to smoke in your suite take a stroll through the courtyard or around the block, it's absurd


----------



## Crisigv

Sleep


----------



## Depo

I just look at myself in the mirror and I see for the very first time in my life that I'm aging. My mid-20's look is gone, which is depressing. The closer I get to being 30, the more I feel I've been wasting my life on people who never loved me. I'm scared of getting old, but nothing scares me more than losing my looks. I know this is silly, that everyone ages, that's something no one can ever change. But I can see I'm losing that person in the mirror that made me think "I'd f*** myself." And it's not because of wrinkles or saggy skin, it's just that look in my eyes, it's not youthful anymore. It's not like I feel like I'm 21 years old, I feel as if I were 50. But there were always those youthful eyes, that would make me think "Geez, I'm still so young", now I look at those eyes and only find bitterness. God I need to stop drinking....


----------



## bad baby

Just Lurking said:


> "Holiday tree"...
> 
> Not "Christmas tree", but "Holiday tree"...
> 
> And here I thought I'd heard it all...
> Jesus f***ing christ... What happened?


Political correctness happened. I heard about this too a few years back. Hopefully next year they'll rename Dec 25 as "Holiday Day".

...which reminds me, I bought these Christmas snowman stickers to put on my window, but it just occurred to me that I won't even be here for Christmas so what's the point. I'm an r/tard, obv. Maybe I'll just give them to my friend. #derp


----------



## meepie

People close to you can go any minute, cherish them while they are here.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

look, common trend I see among people here, sometimes including myself: overcomplication

you OVERCOMPLICATE things, you convolute your existence, you overarticulate the simple things, your thoughts become a labyrinth that you can't navigate through

it all causes a clash.

you need to really keep things simple.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

so much stress, the stress actually is showing in the eyes

I came across once this sort of little theory, I believe ancient Chinese origins of sanpaku eyes...sort of when there is some sort of imbalance, let it be emotional, or mental imbalance, or perhaps overuse of drugs, people's iris shirt upwards and the whites of their eyes become prominent and show underneath

god, this is true for me. I have the white under iris going on, yin sanpaku! too much stress, ahh 

and my eyes are red and veiny, wtf! not enough sleep, too much stress, this is not good

I need some sort of escape, I need to unwind

I was in a moment of bliss, of ecstasy, for some time not too long ago. wonder if I can get back...


----------



## UnusualSuspect

these feelings, man. these feelings, they drive me insane, I go haywire now. 
I don't know, i'm pretty torn right now. I am very in control, yet at the same time, it's a tug of war


----------



## UnusualSuspect

I need to smoke a joint or something. time out. go stand in a corner. chill out.

just one of those days when you just want to go somewhere deep in the woods, light up a joint, not give a ****, and say **** all

maybe cognac. I think I actually have some alco around here....cognac, vodka?

need to ****ing get really wasted, asap


----------



## Kermit12

It's my birthday in an hour, I'll be 51. 

Trying to focus on the good and there is much. 

Just the negative is heavy: no social security disability yet. 

feel alone in a new place. 

got my sweet basset hound to keep the love alive. this dog has more love than Hallmark does. 

best to everyone trying to survive another night on planet earth


----------



## Kermit12

To the degree that I can, I honestly think I GET what your saying here.


----------



## bad baby

Apparently my next class is a nightmare. Oh, great.

*slumps lifelessly over desk*


----------



## Steve French

We have this Asian girl in class. Her English is quite good for the time she has been here, but she retains quite an accent. She gave a presentation on dogs for this one class. One of her lines was "Petting your dog makes you calm!" quite exuberantly. It came out through the accent as "Petting your dog makes you cum!". I loled probably a bit too hard. She was quite confused. Ah, ignorance.


----------



## Blue Dino

For the longest time, I usually get flareups of itchy bumps on my lower legs once/twice per year or so. This year, I've been getting flareups constantly for the past month. Worse is, they leave behind a darken scar when they healed that would take a long time to fade, and not even completely when they do. Its quite bothersome and now its starting to have me worry and stress out about it.

Another lingering mysterious health issue piles onto my plate.


----------



## TenYears

I wish I lived closer to someone....she's really too beautiful a person, to not be experienced, to not be shared 24/7 and I wish I could show her. Not just talk about it. She's really just....pretty amazing ffs.


----------



## AussiePea

Well, it's midnight which means it's time to drive to the airport. Why do I keep booking 2am flights..


----------



## bad baby

AussiePea said:


> Well, it's midnight which means it's time to drive to the airport. Why do I keep booking 2am flights..


Where are you headed?


----------



## AussiePea

bad baby said:


> Where are you headed?


Malaysia this time! One of my faves, dat food.


----------



## LostinReverie

And high up above or down below
When you're too in love to let it go
But if you never try you'll never know
Just what you're worth


----------



## The Starry night

I'm not a little baby anymore...i can do it.


----------



## dragonfruit

I wonder what type of person I would be if I didn't have SA. Plus why is so hard of others who seem to think that I am naïve when it comes to sex or the context of sex if only they knew what Mr Dragonfruit and I used to attend unspeakable clubs.


----------



## AussiePea

Oh **** yes, business class upgrade mother****ers.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

TenYears said:


> I wish I lived closer to someone....she's really too beautiful a person, to not be experienced, to not be shared 24/7 and I wish I could show her. Not just talk about it. She's really just....pretty amazing ffs.


But wouldn't your anxiety prevent you from having that experience with her, even if she lived closer?

I'm not being rude, I know my anxiety has prevented me from being totally myself around others, often with the people I love the most.


----------



## TenYears

DiscardYourFear said:


> But wouldn't your anxiety prevent you from having that experience with her, even if she lived closer?
> 
> I'm not being rude, I know my anxiety has prevented me from being totally myself around others, often with the people I love the most.


I don't think so. I really wish she lived closer. I really do wish we could have gone out for coffee or something last night. We talked on the phone for....ffs, I don't even know...for hours, all night long, we didn't even sleep. I feel like she knows who I am. She "gets" me. And yeah, while there would be anxiety there, for sure, I think I could...I _*know*_ I could get over it. I just. Have to.

Of course it'll cause anxiety when we meet up at first....first dates irl are always like that. But we already know each other, you know? We've known each other for....I think a year and a half now?


----------



## DiscardYourFear

TenYears said:


> I don't think so. I really wish she lived closer. I really do wish we could have gone out for coffee or something last night. We talked on the phone for....ffs, I don't even know...for hours, all night long, we didn't even sleep. I feel like she knows who I am. She "gets" me. And yeah, while there would be anxiety there, for sure, I think I could...I _*know*_ I could get over it. I just. Have to.
> 
> Of course it'll cause anxiety when we meet up at first....first dates irl are always like that. But we already know each other, you know? We've known each other for....I think a year and a half now?


Well, maybe that will work for you. Maybe you just need someone who loves you and gets you to get over your fears.

But I don't think you need to be with them 24/7 for that to happen. Love can be expressed in many ways, intimacy can be expressed in many ways, and you don't have to be in physical proximity to the person that loves you to let that love in. I used to think that way, that I needed to be touched, cuddled, have sex to feel loved. But the physical is only one way of expressing intimacy. It's a nice way, but not the best part of love. The best part of love is that which can't be seen or touched, but only felt inside. You can feel that without being right next to a person. You can feel it even when they are a million miles away.

Or maybe I'm wrong and I'm just talking out my ***. lol


----------



## TenYears

DiscardYourFear said:


> Well, maybe that will work for you. Maybe you just need someone who loves you and gets you to get over your fears.
> 
> But I don't think you need to be with them 24/7 for that to happen. Love can be expressed in many ways, intimacy can be expressed in many ways, and you don't have to be in physical proximity to the person that loves you to let that love in. I used to think that way, that I needed to be touched, cuddled, have sex to feel loved. But the physical is only one way of expressing intimacy. It's a nice way, but not the best part of love. The best part of love is that which can't be seen or touched, but only felt inside. You can feel that without being right next to a person. You can feel it even when they are a million miles away.
> 
> Or maybe I'm wrong and I'm just talking out my ***. lol


I agree. Of course not, of course you don't have to be with them physically, or 24/7. Of course intimacy can be expressed in a lot of different ways. I just think that....we've never even met irl, you know? We've exchanged pics and talked on the phone for....hours....I just, is it so wrong to think about wanting to hold her in my arms? Or more? I mean, it doesn't always have to be about just getting off....maybe I really want to hold her in my arms? Maybe I do want to cuddle with her. Maybe I want to spoon her and feel her in my arms, all night long. Is that so wrong?

Sure there are other ways of being intimate. I think we've been pretty intimate, in other ways, too. I mean, fwiw. I feel like we have. I trust her. And I want to be there for her. This is going to probably cause you to do srs *eyeroll* and yes it's a line from a cheesy movie, but she makes me want to be a better man. She does.


----------



## probably offline

Transcribing an unknown language is hard.


----------



## tehuti88

https://www.youtube.com/user/strongstylebboy

I could probably watch these things eat all day if I'd let myself. :um


----------



## Chayna Renee

I am thinking about how cool it would be to go to a concert. It doesn't even have to be a band that I like. I just really want to haha


----------



## tea111red

I wish I had a guy that wanted to make me feel happy....I bet that'd feel nice.


----------



## LostinReverie

****ing hilarious :heart


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> I wish I had a guy that wanted to make me feel happy....I bet that'd feel nice.


This too, except, the opposite of a guy.


----------



## SilentLyric

omg, these new mood options are too cute.


----------



## tea111red

Hmm, yeah. You know, it makes sense now why I have little motivation to do a lot of things when I'm always spending so much energy trying to make myself feel better/less miserable. Life is such a battle living like this. I just want relief.


----------



## tea111red

I don't know how a woman could want to stay w/ or stay true to some guy that was always looking at other women or talking about how great other ones are.


----------



## The Starry night

Jalapenos are the best you can eat them with every dish.


----------



## unemployment simulator

colours are playing tricks on my eyes. I had to do a double take on this picture, because I thought for a moment the lady on the right had legs made of glass or plastic lol.


----------



## versikk

I miss weed so much it hurts. Once i get a proper job without drug testing I'll start smoking again... Mary Jane is the one for me :|


----------



## dontwaitupforme

C c c o l d


----------



## Memory Motel

I'm angry because I have been unable to order some critical components of my first steroid cycle. It ****ing sucks, because I'm now going to have at most, 8 weeks on cycle before going away to college, not as much time as I was hoping for. I might have to run a crazily powerful dangerous steroid along with my testosterone now, like anadrol.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

TenYears said:


> I just, is it so wrong to think about wanting to hold her in my arms? Or more? I mean, it doesn't always have to be about just getting off....maybe I really want to hold her in my arms? Maybe I do want to cuddle with her. Maybe I want to spoon her and feel her in my arms, all night long. Is that so wrong?


Nope, it's not wrong. It just doesn't help your mood when you aren't able to.



> This is going to probably cause you to do srs *eyeroll* and yes it's a line from a cheesy movie, but she makes me want to be a better man. She does.


Nope, no eyeroll. I've said the same thing myself. Except...woman...he makes me want to be a better woman. :grin2:


----------



## Charmeleon

chicken noodles


----------



## Rex87

My ex. Man.....she was the best! She told me once" you messed up!" At the time I thought to myself, yeah I did but you are the one who really messed up. She's right though, I did. My ex is like the best thing to happen to me. I tried to rekindle our relationship but she's just way too guarded. She put me in the same box as her other **** bag bfs that did her wrong.…..which I definitely didn't deserve. And that's always been our problem. Convincing her that she was everything to me, my best friend, the woman I wanted to have 3 amazing Rexes with, the woman I wanted to spend my whole life with, I just can't. Tried so hard from Dec '14 the start of the end of us to close to Dec'15, just can't convince her. My anxiety and her being 600 miles away also doesn't help.

So I just told her she's amazing and I wish her the best. I told her that last week. Because the whole trying to rekindle our love was not working besides two phone convos. It was the same stuff, ignored texts and yeah.... There was definitely something there but still at the same time just super guarded. She is the love of my life but I just need to take this same energy and my true love of my life I will find her soon. And I hope the same for her, that she finds the true love of her life. With all that being said, yes she is what is on my mind this Friday night. I would text her right now but I don't believe anything will come out of that.


----------



## Crisigv

I know why no one wants me around, it just sucks that they don't.


----------



## Shawn81

How I'm making no progress towards my loneliness problem.


----------



## anxious87

I need to manage my time better


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I fvcking hated it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to put in a load of laundry and shave


----------



## catcharay

I would like a big burger and huge fries right about now.


----------



## LostinReverie

3:09 @nubly walks by...

Don't deny it, dude, that's so you.


----------



## tea111red

ugh.


----------



## LostinReverie

I don't think my tetras (Blue Fish and Green Fish) like 1/2 tank changes. They're not fond of the rearranging and vacuuming, I don't think. Sorry, buddies, had to be done. Your home is so pretty now, though!


----------



## Charmeleon

so my ears bleeding aaaand so is my nose. great


----------



## Blue Dino

Found out my health insurance got cut off for some reason this afternoon, during now which is a crucial time. Now I have to wait for them to get back to me about "why?" 

So I'm even more worried and stressed out right now. It just fn sucks.


----------



## Charmeleon

yall cartels seriously need to hire a camerman. all these awfully low quality potato execution vids ain't cutting it


----------



## LostinReverie

Trying to create something that's not there. A spark I saw as a bomb is just a means to an end and I was just so happy to be out of my shell again. Don't think that I really cared for who or what. So for now I'll just have to keep it shut. If you're not ready, you're not ready. Please stop acting like you are. 

How could I know that everything you say are lies about devotion and desire? And I know the spark inside your eyes was just the match I used to set myself on fire. 

My mouth's shooting blanks. Situation's unbearable. I've gotten vulnerable. Now anyone is free to waltz right in. My temple's been invaded and there's nobody guarding it. All over this lonely life, but what's so wrong with being all alone? Alone's the only way I've ever known. 

I'm pleading cause this kills and it's still bleeding. My darling I'm taking my life back to start healing.
(Bayside)


----------



## bad baby

AussiePea said:


> Malaysia this time! One of my faves, dat food.


sweet. i'm flying next door in a couple of weeks' time.

dat food indeed :9


----------



## Kevin001

I'm glad most of the people I've communicated with since the beginning of the year are improving.


----------



## millenniumman75

Record high temperature broken at 7:15am already! Upper 60s - I can run in shorts and a T-shirt less than two weeks from Christmas?


----------



## slyfox

LostInReverie said:


> I don't think my tetras (Blue Fish and Green Fish) like 1/2 tank changes. They're not fond of the rearranging and vacuuming, I don't think. Sorry, buddies, had to be done. Your home is so pretty now, though!


Nice looking aquarium!


----------



## LostinReverie

slyfox said:


> Nice looking aquarium!


Thank you! Would look even better if the silly fishies weren't always hiding!


----------



## anxious87

Apartment feels colder than outside


----------



## nubly

LostInReverie said:


> 3:09 @*nubly* walks by...
> 
> Don't deny it, dude, that's so you.


How'd you know that's me?


----------



## tea111red

I wish I had some Adderall....


----------



## LostinReverie

tea111red said:


> I wish I had some Adderall....


Up the caffeine


----------



## tea111red

LostInReverie said:


> Up the caffeine


Nah.....caffeine makes me too jittery (I think more so than Adderall), doesn't suppress my appetite like Adderall does, and doesn't motivate me much. I've really been needing to clean and organize, but am having trouble getting started.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmm yep I'm done, at least with posting. I'm just going to continue to get warnings for stuff that I don't even think is over the line so I clearly can't post here anymore. Time to find a forum I can feel comfortable posting on.


Oh my god, I just got a warning too! Was it for the same thread? Same mod? How many did it take for you to get banned? I'm trying to talk to them about it because I don't think I did anything wrong.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if it would be easier to kill myself if I was drunk or something.


----------



## tea111red

maybe come january i'll have more success w/ the opposite sex. i hope so, but i still feel like i'll just be disappointed, like all the other times.


----------



## Shawn81

Maybe if I work out every day and eat only healthy food I'll be able to impress @tea111red

And @Crisigv You're not going to seriously consider it, so no use wondering about it.


----------



## Charmeleon

stop inviting me to chat, I don't know you! stranger danger! stranger danger!!


----------



## umakemebarf

oh bby bby how was i supposed to know, that something wasn't right, here. oh bby bby i shouldn't of let you go


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was meant for simpler times, there's too much pace in this generation of ours


----------



## SvanThorXx

*I feel completely hopeless.*


----------



## Memory Motel

I'm just utterly crushed right now with regret. Looking back on the past 7 years is like sticking my hand in a fire, it hurts so much.


----------



## thomasjune

Work plus family members staying at my place is stressing me out. I need more 'alone time' or I'm gonna go nuts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Lurking

Unbelievable, people complaining about a lack of snow.

It just doesn't matter what the weather is (or isn't); there will always be someone b****ing about it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I don't understand why being upset that many women are able to have their life paid for by others but the same doesn't apply to men is not allowed on here, especially when it's completely within context of the thread it's posted in.


----------



## Spindrift

I'd just find a mine and consume the ore straight out of the earth. Adventurers are dangerous.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

LostInReverie said:


> I don't think my tetras (Blue Fish and Green Fish) like 1/2 tank changes. They're not fond of the rearranging and vacuuming, I don't think. Sorry, buddies, had to be done. Your home is so pretty now, though!


That's cool. I have 8 fish tanks and a pond.


----------



## LostinReverie

visualkeirockstar said:


> That's cool. I have 8 fish tanks and a pond.


Damn! How do you find time to do anything else besides mtx. That seems like a lot..


----------



## visualkeirockstar

LostInReverie said:


> Damn! How do you find time to day anything else besides mtx. That seems like a lot..


Yeah to most people but I feel it's not enough.


----------



## LostinReverie

visualkeirockstar said:


> Yeah to most people but I feel it's not enough.


Could do lizards, too.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

LostInReverie said:


> Could do lizards, too.


I use to catch lizards and raise them when I was a kid.


----------



## LostinReverie

visualkeirockstar said:


> I use to catch lizards and raise them when I was a kid.


You should totally do it again. Or turtles.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

LostInReverie said:


> You should totally do it again. Or turtles.


Nah. I'm more into fish.


----------



## Andre

Just make sure it's a domestic fish.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Peighton

You've been on 15 seconds remaining for over 5 minutes now. Finish your darn downloading already!


----------



## unemployment simulator

woke up feeling disorientated thinking I was sleeping in someone else's house. not sure about going out today, I need some food supplies but anxiety is kicking my arse.


----------



## LostinReverie

It's _raining_ in December.

What fresh hell is this?

I'm drowning my sorrows in Death Cab.


----------



## The Starry night

Blah blah blah blah


----------



## Orbiter

Just gonna make some home fries.
At least I am capable of doing that.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Can somebody tell me now who is this terrorist
Those girls that smile kindly then rip your life to pieces?
Can somebody tell me now am I alone with this?
This little pill in my hand and with this secret kiss
Am I alone in this...

A matter of complication
When you become a twist
For their latest drink
As they're transitioning

Can somebody tell me now who is this terrorist
This little pill in my hand that keeps the pain living
Can somebody tell me now a way out of this -
That sacred pipe of red stone could blow me out of this kiss
Am I alone in this...

Shame shame time to leave me now
Shame shame you've had your fun
Shame shame for letting me think that I would be the one

-Tori


----------



## lonzy

Urgh better wash those dirty dishes..


----------



## AussiePea

bad baby said:


> sweet. i'm flying next door in a couple of weeks' time.
> 
> dat food indeed :9


Thailand? I'll be there on 4th Jan. More dat food!


----------



## tea111red

grrrrrrrr.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

The tree outside needs to stop throwing leaves at me.


----------



## tea111red

I'm thinking about shopping for something at the mall to drown my sorrows, even though I know it's going to create more financial problems for myself.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

tea111red said:


> I'm thinking about shopping for something at the mall to drown my sorrows, even though I know it's going to create more financial problems for myself.


Please don't. 
I only beg you not to because I have done the same (except on line, not at the mall) over and over and over again, and now I am drowning in debt.

Don't be like me. Please don't.


----------



## anxious87

It feels like im lost in a dream, riding around aimlessly. Weird weather.


----------



## tea111red

DiscardYourFear said:


> Please don't.
> I only beg you not to because I have done the same (except on line, not at the mall) over and over and over again, and now I am drowning in debt.
> 
> Don't be like me. Please don't.


yeah, i'm trying not to. i know it's not a good idea. i guess i'll just keep *****ing on this forum till i figure out a way to solve my issues, lol.

argh, it's such a struggle finding ways to cope or perk myself up sometimes.


----------



## TryingMara

Well there goes the only highlight of this month. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I'll get some Taco Bell.


----------



## Joe

i was meant to go to bed an hour ago but sas distracted me


----------



## rabidbunny

Thinking about how many people I'm gonna mentally dismember at work later today when they complain about my quiet, unassuming manner. The joys of retail with SA


----------



## tea111red

i want to go and drive into a damn wall at 100 mph.


----------



## Shawn81

I need a roommate so I can actually save some money. But my anxiety won't allow it. And my computer doesn't want to give up its room. So I'm not sure how that would work.

Or a sugar momma. That would still just kinda sort everything out.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

No wonder why I am attracted to women.
Men and their inability or unwillingness to understand the gentler sex can be so frustrating. :mum
Evidently, I need to have better options.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Keep being you.


----------



## tea111red

DiscardYourFear said:


> Men and their inability or unwillingness to understand the gentler sex can be so frustrating.


it's very hard to find a man that cares enough to be understanding. yep.


----------



## Steve French

I used to go to school with this real strange girl. I thought she was slightly handicapped. Has two kids in high school with this thirty year old guy. Pretty greasy already. Then they have a big blowup. Seems thirty year old guy was also banging her fifteen year old sister and has knocked her up too. What a strange family reunion these people must have. Well, the relationship didn't last through the infidelity. Younger sister and thirty year old guy eloped and got married recently. I am calling up Jerry very soon.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

tea111red said:


> i want to go and drive into a damn wall at 100 mph.


Well, I understand you and this. ^ 


tea111red said:


> it's very hard to find a man that cares enough to be understanding. yep.


----------



## tea111red

DiscardYourFear said:


> Well, I understand you and this. ^


thanks.


----------



## rdrr

Weekends going by so quickly now. I blink on Friday and its already Sunday night.


----------



## bad baby

AussiePea said:


> Thailand? I'll be there on 4th Jan. More dat food!


Singapore actually~ \(^o^)/ ..And Jan 4th? Damn I envy you, how long is your vacation?


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> Weekends going by so quickly now. I blink on Friday and its already Sunday night.


That's good for those of us who think the weekends suck.


----------



## Shawn81

Why am I still here?


----------



## Xenacat

Shawn81 said:


> Why am I still here?


To chat with me?:grin2:


----------



## Shawn81

Xenacat said:


> To chat with me?:grin2:


That's a way better reason than I usually have.


----------



## Crisigv

Shawn81 said:


> That's a way better reason than I usually have.


I just got a notification of this message even though you didn't quote me, lol.


----------



## Shawn81

Crisigv said:


> I just got a notification of this message even though I you didn't quote me, lol.


I have no idea what happened with that. I replied to that one message and when it posted, it multiquoted other stuff in the reply and I don't know why :blank


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Shawn81 said:


> Why am I still here?


Good question that I am asking myself right now.

I think I'm out soon.


----------



## Crisigv

Shawn81 said:


> I have no idea what happened with that. I replied to that one message and when it posted, it multiquoted other stuff in the reply and I don't know why :blank


Oh lol, no worries


----------



## Ineko

really want to go take a walk to watch traffic
really want to finally drink that bottle of wine in the fridge even though I know I can't get more.
really really wish I wasn't alone right now
I really really just think I have no purpose.
ok wine it is then


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> really want to go take a walk to watch traffic
> really want to finally drink that bottle of wine in the fridge even though I know I can't get more.
> really really wish I wasn't alone right now
> I really really just think I have no purpose.
> ok wine it is then


I feel the same way sometimes, esp lately. Please take care of yourself....we all need to take care of ourselves, this time of year isn't easy. At least, it's not for me. (((hugs)))


----------



## Shawn81

Now I can't stop thinking about watching Xena again.


----------



## Joe

they know


----------



## Charmeleon

I really want to go on a road trip but I don't want to go alone :s


----------



## SilentLyric

all I want for christmas is a partner.


----------



## probably offline

fnsakjdjfklsdöfjvkdlsjkfldsöajfklödsjaklfjkdslajfklsdöfjkldsöjfkldsöjfkljdsklfjkdsljfkdsl I'm ****ed.


----------



## Umpalumpa

probably offline said:


> fnsakjdjfklsdöfjvkdlsjkfldsöajfklödsjaklfjkdslajfklsdöfjkldsöjfkldsöjfkljdsklfjkdsljfkdsl I'm ****ed.


Hi prob! :b


----------



## probably offline

^
hi umpalumps:3


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Ih-Ah


----------



## gunner21

probably offline said:


> fnsakjdjfklsdöfjvkdlsjkfldsöajfklödsjaklfjkdslajfklsdöfjkldsöjfkldsöjfkljdsklfjkdsljfkdsl I'm ****ed.


I concur!


----------



## millenniumman75

chores


----------



## Kevin001

These therapy sessions aren't helping me.


----------



## Ineko

I thought they would be... bigger


----------



## Pongowaffle

This ongoing lack of appetite.



Shawn81 said:


> I need a roommate so I can actually save some money. But my anxiety won't allow it. And my computer doesn't want to give up its room. So I'm not sure how that would work.
> 
> Or a sugar momma. That would still just kinda sort everything out.


Same. Living in a 3 bedroom by myself. I could use a housemate or two but worry I will end up with troubling housemates. Also afraid they would judge me when they see me being home a lot and no plans lol.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> I really want to go on a road trip but I don't want to go alone :s


Recently force myself to go on one and it was worth it. Just try to being too self conscious.


----------



## Shawn81

Pogowiff said:


> This ongoing lack of appetite.
> 
> Same. Living in a 3 bedroom by myself. I could use a housemate or two but worry I will end up with troubling housemates. Also afraid they would judge me when they see me being home a lot and no plans lol.


Yeah I don't really know how to explain to someone that I just sit here all day by myself if I'm not at work, I have zero friends, I have zero family that I ever see, etc. They'll probably wonder where the dungeon is where all my victims are stashed.


----------



## Alcadaeus

This grogginess and sedation from a new med is annoying. I'm useless and haven't been able to enjoy things ever since I started taking it  Going to stop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pongowaffle

Shawn81 said:


> Yeah I don't really know how to explain to someone that I just sit here all day by myself if I'm not at work, I have zero friends, I have zero family that I ever see, etc. They'll probably wonder where the dungeon is where all my victims are stashed.


Lol I know. I have a computer in my bedroom, my entertainment room and my dog room. None of them are willing to give up their own room. If you have victims stashed, it means you do have roommates after all lol.



Alcadaeus said:


> This grogginess and sedation from a new med is annoying. I'm useless and haven't been able to enjoy things ever since I started taking it  Going to stop.


lower dosage?


----------



## Alcadaeus

Pogowiff said:


> lower dosage?


 It's pretty low (3.75mg) Birthday and christmas is coming up so I will stop for now. I may try again after the holidays.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You win life...I'll finish my bourbon before I lay down for consumption


----------



## Rex87

I was thinking how Dead Rising 3 isn't that good. Bought an Xbox really for that game, kinda disappointed. But I will play it more and maybe I will like it more. But thinking of that got me thinking of 2009, when I first got into the series. I was in a Knoxville hotel, pretty chilly out with light snow,had my Captain D's(actually gave me the wrong drink but they read my mind as the drink I did get was just right), and died for the last time in Dead Rising. I liked the game but the boss battles were too hard. I cut the game off and just watched Forest Bump lol. On a snowy March night back home in Atlanta I ended up watching Dawn of the dead(the original) and then I watched YouTube videos on Dead Rising. From there I bought the game and I loved it!

Just in a nostalgic mood thinking of that. I wish I could go back to 2009. It wasn't really an awesome year though. It had its moments I guess, I didn't have anxiety, that's definitely a plus. But I would go back just to one enjoy some Dead Rising again and do my life different. Probably would of quit my job....I ended up spending nearly 5 years there, looking back I think it was a waste of my time to have that job. While I did grow at that job.....its just that I could of grew a lot more at another job. I wasn't getting the girl back than either....yeah knowing what I know now, I wouldn't have been single and miserable the whole year. 

Man I wish I could go back. Whether it be 09 or 2013. Knowing what I know now how much life could of been better. No time machine though, live and learn....f*****g easier said than done though. F****** anxiety kicking my ***!


----------



## Charmeleon

Thanks for the infraction I guess. Looks like I'll be going bye bye again soon :/



Pogowiff said:


> Recently force myself to go on one and it was worth it. Just try to being too self conscious.


I dunno, kinda just tired of traveling alone. I really need a travel buddy lol.


----------



## MamaDoe

Should I go to bed now?


----------



## Cyan22

Having wanderlust but apparently Earth can't fully satisfy it, so how's that supposed to work? I don't even know what i'm asking for :sigh


----------



## alienjunkie

Wanting affection from one person only is exhausting


----------



## millenniumman75

How much trash I will be taking out tomorrow.


----------



## meepie

gone astray said:


> Having wanderlust but apparently Earth can't fully satisfy it, so how's that supposed to work? I don't even know what i'm asking for :sigh


Do you wish you were aboard the Enterprise traveling to galaxies far,far away? I do.


----------



## millenniumman75

Sleep.


----------



## Cyan22

meepie said:


> Do you wish you were aboard the Enterprise traveling to galaxies far,far away? I do.


Something along those lines, exploring different planets and seeing countless sights, has a romantic feel to it - but that kind of life is impossible, so no point in thinking about it anymore......


----------



## Kevin001

She should of known it would be packed. There is always next week I guess.


----------



## Steve French

I went out drinking with my classmates yesterday. I don't remember the tail end of the evening. I probably did some very strange, autistic, assholish things.


----------



## pinkkawaii

"I regret telling her that I'd study with her this morning, I don't feel like going out."


----------



## Miss Scarletta

I want to move somewhere else. But I have no idea where... just somewhere else.


----------



## Grushenka

what the hell is going on outside?


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to drive through city traffic


----------



## AussiePea

bad baby said:


> Singapore actually~ \(^o^)/ ..And Jan 4th? Damn I envy you, how long is your vacation?


No vacation, all for work but will be in that part of the world a lot over the next month. Just spent 10 hours in Singapore....in the airport.... sigh


----------



## Ineko

Wondering how to start my "adopt a virgin" campaign.


----------



## Shawn81

What am I actually going to do about my loneliness issues. Obviously, sitting here hasn't gotten me anywhere in 11 years. But that's all I'm going to end up doing anyway.


----------



## bad baby

AussiePea said:


> No vacation, all for work but will be in that part of the world a lot over the next month. Just spent 10 hours in Singapore....in the airport.... sigh


Aww damn, long layovers suck. I feel for ya :c ....Changi airport is nice though, isn't it?


----------



## AussiePea

bad baby said:


> Aww damn, long layovers suck. I feel for ya :c ....Changi airport is nice though, isn't it?


Best in the world imo, a stopover there can often be a positive. I guess it's the hub of asia for airlines.


----------



## Wondering86

Shawn81 said:


> What am I actually going to do about my loneliness issues. Obviously, sitting here hasn't gotten me anywhere in 11 years. But that's all I'm going to end up doing anyway.


I agree, I'm Thinking about that same thing..what to do about loneliness and how to handle it. Have you tried playing computer/video games, drawing, going for a walk, cooking (not sure what you're into, I'm just trying to help). Anyway Netflix is helping me out tonight but it gets boring after awhile...and then my mind wonders.


----------



## Wondering86

gone astray said:


> meepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wish you were aboard the Enterprise traveling to galaxies far,far away? I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Something along those lines, exploring different planets and seeing countless sights, has a romantic feel to it - but that kind of life is impossible, so no point in thinking about it anymore......
Click to expand...

Too bad we were born too early and not in the distance future. I would love to jump aboard and travel the galaxies. That would be something fun to do when i get home after work!


----------



## Shawn81

Wondering86 said:


> I agree, I'm Thinking about that same thing..what to do about loneliness and how to handle it. Have you tried playing computer/video games, drawing, going for a walk, cooking (not sure what you're into, I'm just trying to help). Anyway Netflix is helping me out tonight but it gets boring after awhile...and then my mind wonders.


I've basically spent the last 11 years of my life isolated to my room/house because of a list of issues. Most of that time has been spent playing video games/internet, binge watching Netflix, etc. They have been a help in some respects, but they also make it a lot easier to stay isolated. It's not the biggest problem in the world, because I'm not an ambitious person, but the loneliness is taking its toll. I have just about all I could realistically want in my life. My own house, a car, income, etc. I'm not in 'need' of anything. But the loneliness is getting to be too much. Unfortunately, my anxieties make it impossible for me to do anything about it in person. So the games and Twitch and Netflix become a catch-22.


----------



## Wondering86

Shawn81 said:


> I've basically spent the last 11 years of my life isolated to my room/house because of a list of issues. Most of that time has been spent playing video games/internet, binge watching Netflix, etc. They have been a help in some respects, but they also make it a lot easier to stay isolated. It's not the biggest problem in the world, because I'm not an ambitious person, but the loneliness is taking its toll. I have just about all I could realistically want in my life. My own house, a car, income, etc. I'm not in 'need' of anything. But the loneliness is getting to be too much. Unfortunately, my anxieties make it impossible for me to do anything about it in person. So the games and Twitch and Netflix become a catch-22.


That's what I've been dealing with as well and you said it better than I could have phrased it..I also have just about everything I realistically want or need, have the car, income, house, relationship, almost seems like a perfect world to some people yet I feel like I have a missing empty void inside where I'm lonely and content to "go" at any time. I agree with the binge watching of Netflix, it worked for awhile but doesn't have the same effect anymore. I suppose you don't necessarily need to be very ambitious in this world, but its harder to motivate oneself. Your circle of friends too busy with work to hang? Quick Personal question, do you take anything for your anxiety or does it not help?


----------



## Shawn81

Wondering86 said:


> That's what I've been dealing with as well and you said it better than I could have phrased it..I also have just about everything I realistically want or need, have the car, income, house, relationship, almost seems like a perfect world to some people yet I feel like I have a missing empty void inside where I'm lonely and content to "go" at any time. I agree with the binge watching of Netflix, it worked for awhile but doesn't have the same effect anymore. I suppose you don't necessarily need to be very ambitious in this world, but its harder to motivate oneself. Your circle of friends too busy with work to hang? Quick Personal question, do you take anything for your anxiety or does it not help?


I don't have any friends or relationships, or family I see more than once every 1-2 years. Nobody really wants anything to do with me. Hence the loneliness. I don't care about most of the family. The ones who understood what I'm dealing with died and most of the rest stopped talking to me in 2004. I don't care about having a lot of friends, but a few good ones would be nice. No romantic relationships is a major void, but I'm not able to do anything about it.

I took klonopin along with every other anti anxiety/depression med you can name since 2002 or so. Recently finally got off the klonopin, but I'm having night terrors with even worse insomnia now, and obviously elevated anxiety. Right now I just take a few things to try to stop the night terrors. Nothing's really working.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Placeless in space


----------



## Charmeleon

I spend so much time on this site I might as well start learning y'alls real names


----------



## SvanThorXx

*Just things.*


----------



## Crisigv

One good thing about having no life and no friends is that you have less gifts to buy at Christmas. 

I may have posted that here already.


----------



## TenYears

Jennifer Lawrence interview with Seth Myers is hysterical. I think she's my new crush now. Idk. I'm so goddamn confused. I wonder if I actually subconsciously want a four-way with Amy Schumer, Adele and Jennifer Lawrence. And maybe Tina Fey. So. Yeah. Let's make it a five way. Although they would probably kill me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 years from now I'll be able to tie my hair in a ponytail and it'll look a thousand times neater, can't wait for that


----------



## LoneWolf14

Why can I never sleep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostinReverie

I really miss gopherinferno. I hope she's okay.


----------



## Charmeleon

LostInReverie said:


> I really miss gopherinferno. I hope she's okay.


Yeah, I think we all do :'(

Come back @gopherinferno!!!!!! sas isn't the same without you!


----------



## versikk

I think I've found my coffee to milk ratio.


----------



## millenniumman75

I woke up over an hour ago and am ready for a nap.


----------



## TenYears

LostInReverie said:


> I really miss gopherinferno. I hope she's okay.


I heard through a friend here that she's ok, she just doesn't have internet access right now. I was worried too.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G


----------



## Shawn81

Things I can't have.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There are working musicians and dreaming ones...I'm a dreamer


----------



## ChairmanWow

I wish i could think before I act


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> *Jennifer Lawrence interview with Seth Myers is hysterical. I think she's my new crush now.* Idk. I'm so goddamn confused. I wonder if I actually subconsciously want a four-way with Amy Schumer, Adele and Jennifer Lawrence. And maybe Tina Fey. So. Yeah. Let's make it a five way. Although they would probably kill me.


It's not new, you've had a crush on her for like 6 months. I remember these things. :b

And about that 5 way ... that sounds super stressful to me, but good luck with that.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's not new, you've had a crush on her for like 6 months. I remember these things. :b
> 
> And about that 5 way ... that sounds super stressful to me, but good luck with that.


Heh, yeah you're right. You know me better than I know myself Ms. Strange.

I remember now making a post about her. About having dinner with all of them, sitting right next to Jennifer Lawrence, and the two of us would be laughing hysterically at the rest of them. Actually, yeah, dinner would be stressful enough. I should just leave it at that (even as a fantasy)


----------



## Pongowaffle

I brought a new couch, coffee table, office chair, big screen tv and a microwave and they arrived a week ago sitting in my living room still in their boxes because I am way too lazy to find the motivation to unbox them. I better open them soon to see if anything is wrong with them before their return grace period passes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm so unhappy right now.


----------



## Cashel

me too.


----------



## Kevin001

Where the hell is my mom? I hope she is ok.


----------



## lizzy19

Annoying creep


----------



## Steve French

I thought the 18+ forum was some kind of joke to mess with the new people of the perverted persuasion. Well, it turned out it was real, so I signed up. Slightly disappointing. It wasn't the den of iniquity I had envisioned, I only saw a couple boners and one poorly fitted bra and read about a lot of periods and dicks.


----------



## probably offline

What am I doing? ;_; 

Get yourself together.


----------



## Rex87

Decided to finally do some Christmas shopping(via Amazon)…all girls-women, niece, sisters, and mother. Ugh I'm at a lost, idk what to get them. Gives me a headache.. and I absolutely hate shopping anyway.


----------



## LostinReverie

I'm finally experiencing some visual hallucinations. Up until this point I didn't think my brain was capable of them. It's very subtle, like curtains moving or mirrors bending like they are saran wrap and someone is trying to break through from the other side. I'm kind of pleased that my brain has that little bit of imagination. Who knew.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my sister's surgery is going ok. I forgot to wish her well. :sigh


----------



## Ape

How emotionally detached I am from reality sometimes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

You are sure because you are pure
I stand and I wave at the dots on the shore
Trying to reach out to a few dozen more
May as well bash out my brains a bit more

You know because you always know
You talk to god by fax and by telephone
Bitterness makes you a person
Lucky for you that you're right for certain

I fail, I fail, I fail

I am wrong even in this song
I've been up all night flying kites in a vacuum
Only smashing things trying to make sense
Of the past and the present and the future and all of the rest


----------



## mattmc

I wish I could get a year of writing done in one day. =[


----------



## layitontheline

Asked my parents if I could use the house to make some special brownies and they were much cooler about it than I expected. Now I just need to get them to eat some and this will be a jolly good Christmas.


----------



## Pongowaffle

There is a bus stop right in front of my house and for some reason, the previous owner placed a nice oak bench on the frontyard about 2 feet away from the sidewalk. Every day I would see strangers sitting on it on my frontyard waiting for the bus. Probably thought it is a bus stop bench or are just playing dumb. At first I did not really mind until recently I notice piles of cigarette buds and litter all over the front yard. I wanted to remove the bench but its is bolt on a slab of concrete foundation underneath. What were the previous owners thinking to putting this bench there?


----------



## The Starry night

Why did that cat chase me earlier today :/


----------



## amberkits

I hate my life. I hate my therapist. I hate my psychiatrist. I hate my parents. Everyone ****ed me over. No one gives a ****.


----------



## Telliblah

how i'll never be taken seriously by anyone irl


----------



## Shawn81

I wonder what it's like to not be me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

These beers are the only ones that give me heartburn


----------



## Blue Dino

I honestly just wanna live the moment and not think about anything beyond the next week or two. :sigh


----------



## alienjunkie

i wish you felt the same way i did, but you don’t. and i’ll be alright, just give me time


----------



## unemployment simulator

why is it that I sit alone not making any noise at all, and the moment I get up to answer a call people use that as the moment they are gonna act on doing something? I would rather just wait it out, let them go and leave and then do something, but by reacting right there and then its like they are making me feel like I have disturbed them or something. seems a bit passive aggressive like I am causing them a huge problem, even though it is no big deal.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I better go eat something.


----------



## TenYears

For what must be the fourth time, my ex-wife is refusing to let me see my kids this weekend. It is my weekend. I only get to see them, they only get to see me, every other weekend. She is using them as pawns, once again, because we're fighting.

I contacted the Attorney General's office, and got a lawyer. He said I've put up with this for way, way too long. He let me know, step-by-step, what to do when and where and how she violates my visitation rights. The next time she does it I'm going to call the police. It's come to that. Yeah, it would be very embarrassing, for everyone involved, but I've exhausted every other option at this point. This is the *fourth* time she's done this. She could be fined $500, and spend six months in jail. I would not feel sorry for her, not one bit. I could get custody of my kids, which is what I've wanted all along.


----------



## millenniumman75

I just made a bunch of phone calls to the gutter-cleaning people and the electricity people - I need to get stuff done.


----------



## The Starry night

Im not a fan of One Direction but Zayn Maliks solo - I won't mind song is quite good :/.


----------



## natsumeri

listening to people moan and groan about life like a broken record on the site makes me realize how annoying it is for the people around me to hear me doing exactly the same thing.
(im not judging anyone here so don't get the wrong idea, im saying this because i've seen so many people who have been hurt badly by evens around me but im the one always complaining while other are picking up the pieces and moving on from the past)


----------



## natsumeri

Life is strange


----------



## Shawn81

natsumeri said:


> listening to people moan and groan about life like a broken record on the site makes me realize how annoying it is for the people around me to hear me doing exactly the same thing.
> (im not judging anyone here so don't get the wrong idea, im saying this because i've seen so many people who have been hurt badly by evens around me but im the one always complaining while other are picking up the pieces and moving on from the past)


I'm perfectly aware of how annoying and pathetic I am when I'm whining about my problems. Not sure what else to do about it. I mostly use the internet to vent. I try to restrain myself, because I'm aware of how annoying I am, but most of the time I just do it anyway and regret it later. I get exactly what you mean, though.


----------



## meepie

natsumeri said:


> listening to people moan and groan about life like a broken record on the site makes me realize how annoying it is for the people around me to hear me doing exactly the same thing.
> (im not judging anyone here so don't get the wrong idea, im saying this because i've seen so many people who have been hurt badly by evens around me but im the one always complaining while other are picking up the pieces and moving on from the past)


When you talk about people picking up the pieces and moving on, it's a skill they have developed. A lot of us here are unaware the power we have over ourselves and our minds sometimes because depression makes it seem hopeless:

http://www.apa.org/helpcenter/road-resilience.aspx


----------



## natsumeri

Shawn81 said:


> I'm perfectly aware of how annoying and pathetic I am when I'm whining about my problems. Not sure what else to do about it. I mostly use the internet to vent. I try to restrain myself, because I'm aware of how annoying I am, but most of the time I just do it anyway and regret it later. I get exactly what you mean, though.





meepie said:


> When you talk about people picking up the pieces and moving on, it's a skill they have developed. A lot of us here are unaware the power we have over ourselves and our minds sometimes because depression makes it seem hopeless:
> 
> http://www.apa.org/helpcenter/road-resilience.aspx


I understand but It seems like there not enough positive push here to encourage people to move to strengthen themselves to love themselves everyone is being dragged down by "im ugly, i have no one" they(everyone here) are actually beautiful or there's time to see the beauty in life rather than want to end life but what do i know.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Getting a sandwich for lunch, waiting outside for my order and one of the asian high school kids with cheap teeth grills there accused me of looking at him funny yelled at me for mugging at him funny and if “U wans sum o dem lead 2 yo dome?” I just looked at him like he’s stupid with a smirk. He yelled “dats right cuz u jus a ******” and walked back to his posse of friends. A few minutes later, an asian lady pulled up to them in a minivan and he jumped in. Before getting in he had to put his sagging Arizona brand jeans up to make the climb into the passenger seat. The van drove off and I spot a High School Honor Student sticker on the bumper. This made my day


----------



## meepie

natsumeri said:


> I understand but It seems like there not enough positive push here to encourage people to move to strengthen themselves to love themselves everyone is being dragged down by "im ugly, i have no one" they(everyone here) are actually beautiful or there's time to see the beauty in life rather than want to end life but what do i know.


That's depression speaking and not social anxiety. Depression needs to be cured before social anxiety but I think many are trying to work the other way around. There isn't enough positive push here because people here don't like to hear it, they just wanna vent, want their feelings validated that the world is cruel and everyone but the socially anxious are horrible. That's why a lot of my friends over the years have left sas. They can't deal with the negativity on here. It is a dark cloud that grows and subdues any semblance of positivity or hope there might be. Do you see people from 2003 or 2008 posting much here? No, it's mostly people from the past couple years posting.


----------



## Strategist

I am thinking about going to Colombia this January.


----------



## natsumeri

meepie said:


> That's depression speaking and not social anxiety. Depression needs to be cured before social anxiety but I think many are trying to work the other way around. There isn't enough positive push here because people here don't like to hear it, they just wanna vent, want their feelings validated that the world is cruel and everyone but the socially anxious are horrible. That's why a lot of my friends over the years have left sas. They can't deal with the negativity on here. It is a dark cloud that grows and subdues any semblance of positivity or hope there might be. Do you see people from 2003 or 2008 posting much here? No, it's mostly people from the past couple years posting.


Yea that true, its really gotten dark here, i wonder what can be done to elevate it because it great to vent but after a while one remains stuck in the vicious cycle. Yea i guess there's not much to do i came back here to see if i could add some positivity/ life truths but to no avail. everyone just has to wait until they escape the cycle


----------



## millenniumman75

meepie said:


> That's depression speaking and not social anxiety. Depression needs to be cured before social anxiety but I think many are trying to work the other way around. There isn't enough positive push here because people here don't like to hear it, they just wanna vent, want their feelings validated that the world is cruel and everyone but the socially anxious are horrible. That's why a lot of my friends over the years have left sas. They can't deal with the negativity on here. It is a dark cloud that grows and subdues any semblance of positivity or hope there might be. Do you see people from 2003 or 2008 posting much here? No, it's mostly people from the past couple years posting.





natsumeri said:


> Yea that true, its really gotten dark here, i wonder what can be done to elevate it because it great to vent but after a while one remains stuck in the vicious cycle. Yea i guess there's not much to do i came back here to see if i could add some positivity/ life truths but to no avail. everyone just has to wait until they escape the cycle


 They need to be attacked together first. SA fuels depression thought by thought. With depression cut, change the thinking fueling it.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm sorry I'm so pathetic and boring.


----------



## anxious87

I wouldnt mind some cupcakes right now


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I tried to joke with a customer today, and it fell flat.
But while she was checking out, I tried the same joke on a co-worker that was waiting in line, and this time the customer got it and laughed.

The interesting thing about this experience is I was just being myself, because who I am without the anxiety is a bit mischievous and silly. And I don't think my joke fell flat the first time because it wasn't funny. It was because the customer didn't quite get it the first time, and I think she was stressed out from shopping, and maybe I intimidated her a little bit. So when she heard me do it again to my co-worker, it was like she let the stress wash off of her when I said to her "See?" and gestured at my co-worker with my impish grin, and I made her feel she was in on the joke. She then she became very chatty as she was checking out. 

I hope I made her day just a little bit better.


----------



## LostinReverie

I'm ready for life to be over.


----------



## TenYears

DiscardYourFear said:


> So when she heard me do it again to my co-worker, it was like she let the stress wash off of her when I said to her "See?" and gestured at my co-worker with my impish grin, and I made her feel she was in on the joke. She then she became very chatty as she was checking out.
> 
> I hope I made her day just a little bit better.


I'm sure you made her day better 
And btw you don't have an impish grin, you have a beautiful smile :grin2:


LostInReverie said:


> I'm ready for life to be over.


((hugs)) I'm here if you need to / want to talk


----------



## LostinReverie

TenYears said:


> ((hugs)) I'm here if you need to / want to talk


Thanks, but talking won't change anything.


----------



## TenYears

LostInReverie said:


> Thanks, but I talking won't change anything.


Well, alright.

I mean, it won't change everything, of course not. Otherwise I could talk my way out of everything. It can change some things, though. It can change your outlook. It can help you find a way out. It can help you realize you're not alone, and that's always huge, for me, anyway. It can help you find a solution. Sometimes just sharing the story, of the hell you're going through, with a friend can help you get through it. Anyways you know I'm here if you want to talk. You don't have to go through it alone, if you don't talk to me, I hope you talk to someone....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I suspect I drink more liquor than water on a daily basis at this point...however I rarely drink juice or pop so I suppose that's something


----------



## LostinReverie

TenYears said:


> Well, alright.
> 
> I mean, it won't change everything, of course not. Otherwise I could talk my way out of everything. It can change some things, though. It can change your outlook. It can help you find a way out. It can help you realize you're not alone, and that's always huge, for me, anyway. It can help you find a solution. Sometimes just sharing the story, of the hell you're going through, with a friend can help you get through it. Anyways you know I'm here if you want to talk. You don't have to go through it alone, if you don't talk to me, I hope you talk to someone....


I'm really sorry if I offended you.. I didn't mean to. I was just in a really bad mood so sorry I was short with you. You're a kind, thoughtful, and giving person, so don't let me bring you down into my little hole of misery.


----------



## P1e2

Yes loneliness is not fun, but isolating is kind of like a nice crutch that difficult to let go of. Recently in the last year I have made an effort and gone to meetups and often they are fun and meet cool people. Will maybe venture out again in the next few months.


----------



## millenniumman75

All this sloshing in my stomach.....
.....oops, I just burped.
I feel better, but I think I am bloated.


----------



## tea111red

zZZZzzzZZZzzz.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Well, I think that just about spells an end to my sabbatical. It must have been a good few months at least. A record for me..


----------



## millenniumman75

Sleep....and my gutters being checked out tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's too much light...I need to in a room with dark/dense curtains & a candle


----------



## DiscardYourFear

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...w&qid=1450557183&ref_=sr_1_6&s=bedbath&sr=1-6

Someone get me this for Christmas. :laugh:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You're riding your bike around town the day after one of our first major snowfalls, you don't have the $1 you need to pay for the 6pk of beer you want & you're looking at me cross as I tell you the even cheaper beers you can afford but don't like and then leave angry that you have to ride 10 blocks to another liquor store that has what you want for that $1 cheaper...I'll never understand people...


----------



## JustThisGuy

Not sure my niece liked her b-day gift. A Monster High werecat girl. :/ 

I even gave my nephew-in-law a gift, TMNT cartoon movie, to not feel left out and he was like whatever. 

Sigh.


----------



## Andras96

How the hell do some people do it... how do people break away from this.


----------



## Shawn81

I don't understand ambition. Everyone else seems to have some fear or something motivating them to accomplish something. To 'do something with their life'. They're always rushing around to advance their careers, or fight for a cause, or have kids and raise a family, or otherwise staying constantly busy doing something, as if they aren't going to end up as dead as me some day. Whatever that motivating force is, I don't have it.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I have a monster hang over coming on


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I need another haircut already.


----------



## Depo

My face is losing it's puffiness and my cheeks are losing fat. That's because I stopped taking the contraceptive inyections. And that's marvelous, they made me gain the weight I needed (my rear got bigger lol), but I didn't like what they did to my face, now it's going back to normal. :grin2:


----------



## Ape

Someone's head restin' on my knee, warm and tender as he can be; who takes good care of me. Oh, wouldn't it be loverly?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I need to move out.

And I need to stop using this site.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

That "CHEEKY" emoticon is rather disturbing and yet also enticing. She keeps flapping her tongue at me. 

What does she want?


----------



## UnusualSuspect

I am really angry. I am going to strangle my water bottle. 
But, I'll still keep my mood cool 

best moods? 
Cool...because it's cool
Devilish...because it's....badazz and the devil dude is kinda cute (as in kitten cute, not cute as in I find him attractive lol)
Sneaky because it's....well, idk why lol
Cheeky is cuteness to the max
Inspired because it INSPIRES me


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't wait for Xmas & the New Year to pass, I'm no longer a festive person at all...the food is good though


----------



## Telliblah

next year will probably be pretty dangerous for my life


----------



## Charmeleon

Kinda hungry, thinking of going to mcdonald's but I don't really feel like driving & spending money :/

Edit: **** it I need to get out lol. mcdonald's here I come!


----------



## millenniumman75

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Kinda hungry, thinking of going to mcdonald's but I don't really feel like driving & spending money :/
> 
> Edit: **** it I need to get out lol. mcdonald's here I come!


I just cyberbought you a Doritos Locos Taco.


----------



## Shawn81

I wish I could sleep.


----------



## millenniumman75

^I need to get to sleep.


----------



## TenYears

DiscardYourFear said:


> That "CHEEKY" emoticon is rather disturbing and yet also enticing. She keeps flapping her tongue at me.
> 
> What does she want?


Heh. You only think that way because you can be rather cheeky yourself. Not suggesting your a combination of disturbing and enticing, I'm...just saying :grin2:

Flap your tongue back at her and see what she does.


----------



## Charmeleon

millenniumman75 said:


> I just cyberbought you a Doritos Locos Taco.


that was like..3 days ago tho.

btw I ended up getting jack in the box instead :laugh:


----------



## linzers

I'm so tired, why can't I just go to bed. Instead I stay on here. :S

Wish I could make a friend or a girlfriend. 
But on the other hand, it would be waay too exhausting to maintain any sort of relationship. I get tired just thinking about it. 

Got 2 weeks off, nothing to do.
Oh well
Buh


----------



## LostinReverie

I love Alanis Morissette.

Judge me.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

LostInReverie said:


> I love Alanis Morissette.
> 
> Judge me.


----------



## LostinReverie

DiscardYourFear said:


>


:banana :smile2: :kiss:

Good song!

Oh these little protections how they fail to serve me
One forgotten phone call and I'm deflated
Oh these little defenses how they fail to comfort me
Your hand pulling away and I'm devastated


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Now I'm thinking about this.

Thank you, Steven Wilson.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

LostInReverie said:


> :banana :smile2: :kiss:
> 
> Good song!
> 
> Oh these little protections how they fail to serve me
> One forgotten phone call and I'm deflated
> Oh these little defenses how they fail to comfort me
> Your hand pulling away and I'm devastated


I love me some Alanis. :grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75

RadnessaurousRex said:


> that was like..3 days ago tho.
> 
> btw I ended up getting jack in the box instead :laugh:


 They do have good food.
I only have one location near me that I know if and it is about 20 miles away from me!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I want to go out and do something fun and exciting but at the same time I just kinda wanna lay in bed and Internet all a day :/


That's exactly how I feel! don't take my words for fact or anything, but to me it kind of sounds like a comfortable thing. Like for example, you want to do something fun, yet at the same time you feel comfortable sitting at home, because it's what you are used to.

I am like this a lot too, although I just really don't seem to be able to make any new friends. I always try to think positive like my life WILL turn around, but tonight I just want to rest and have a fun night alone...

Bah.

Sorry if this doesn't make sense, I just feel depressed/distracted.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

"Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres."


----------



## Star109

TheSpaceForThis said:


> how bored and lonely i am


I'm right there with ya


----------



## Just Lurking

13°C for Christmas Eve. I love this weather.

Screw people griping about wanting a white Christmas... You can come shovel my driveway and sidewalk, then.


----------



## P1e2

Rainy Sundays are great for naps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

It is such a struggle getting things organized!!!


----------



## LostinReverie

I'm getting really, really sick of not being treated like a girl.

I get that you don't find me attractive, or feminine, and that's fine, but it's not an excuse to treat me like a man or worse, as if I don't have a gender at all, like a neutered *****.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Why am I angry?
Why am I embarrassed?
Why do I wish to die?

I drank too much and turned my lead into a deficit while playing Cards Against Humanity. Do I really want to die just because I lost a game and drank too much? Nobody cares, dude. So what, you lost; it doesn't mattter! None of it matters. Just put it behind you.


----------



## tea111red

I want to go paintballing.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I'll order that book right now.


----------



## tea111red

I may as well turn into one of those people that ends up 1000 lbs and needs to be pulled off the couch by paramedics. I feel like I have no hope of ever having a personal life. At least one that would be good.


----------



## millenniumman75

my eyes closing


----------



## LostinReverie

None of the guys I've offered to live with have taken me up on it. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Telliblah

my insides


----------



## The Starry night

When's my parcel coming : (


----------



## probably offline

4 hours until my deadline


----------



## Dark Jewel

About how little purpose my existence has.


----------



## tea111red

Distractions....get out of my way.


----------



## uziq

ggjkykfty7i8r58uer54udrtfhxdrgygyse46w34y6xdfgswer4txsrdtserfgzsdrfgawsefteshjiulojopji9opjiu90u89o9uhiojhiloijkljnklmjkjiol98uo98u89hyl9hjhjuijklilohjkl


----------



## Shawn81

What it's like to not be alone all the time. I forget.


----------



## Shawn81

Steve Harvey should host the Oscars so Leo can win one.


----------



## Kevin001

Print on demand? I totally wasn't expecting that.


----------



## layitontheline

I'm really pissed off, and it's great. It's the only time I'm ever actually close to being self-assertive. I'd take this over my usual anxious people-pleasing self any day.


----------



## tea111red

No wonder why these headphones were marked down so low. They suck.


----------



## TenYears

Sometime in the next week or so, I might go to the beach. I have this deserted area no one ever goes to, where I go to spread my ex-girlfriend's ashes. I do it...idk, whenever I feel like it, basically, whenever I feel like it might help me get something that resembles closure, although I know, I fully realize that will never, ever happen. I will never get closure. I will never be over her. I will never be able to let her go. It's just not going to happen.


It always makes me feel closer to her. The last time I did it was a couple of years ago, and I just sat on the beach, and thought about her, for what must have been hours. It seemed like hours, I don't know how much time actually passed. This beach was our favorite spot, it's where some of the best memories I have of her were created.


Sometimes when I do it, for days after, I'm just...sort of a disaster. I'm not myself. I'm just not really here. A couple of times I've sunken into a depression that just...feels like Dante's nine circles of hell. It can be very, very hard to pull myself out of it, so that's why I don't do it very often.


But I might in the next week or so. I think it's time again.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

You'd make a good friend.


----------



## millenniumman75

This picture was taken from the Lunar Orbiter.
Nice picture of the entire planet...as messed up as we are.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yeah, home is my comfort zone. I break out of it most of the time but it's just that I have no one to hang out with to do fun stuff anymore, sucks
> 
> And I really want to go see star wars but I just can't bring myself to go see it alone. Kinda wish people from here lived near me now lol


Exactly the same here and it's even worse when you see some people with a million friends and as happy as can be, isn't it?

I don't know why this makes me so upset and angry, but I sometimes see some people with like 75 + likes on their pictures/statuses on Facebook, that were only posted a few hours prior. Ever in history for me, I probably had a maximum of 5/6 when I was feeling really happy and lucky some days. Sorry, just a little bit of a jealous ranting there :nerd:

Don't worry about going to see it alone if you really have to, I don't think people would judge you, you wouldn't be the first person to do so. Besides, nobody will notice when the film starts, or ends. Maybe a little at the beginning if I'm honest because people are just sitting there/getting in, but after that they not care and if they do, there's still nothing wrong with it:smile2:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

:sigh **** this site for real this time, bye.


----------



## Charmeleon

Wings of Amnesty said:


> :sigh **** this site for real this time, bye.


Bye Felicia!

See you tomorrow


----------



## tehuti88

I miss my game.


----------



## Ape

Drinking caffeine for me is like stabbing thumbtacks into my abdomen! Why the hell did I get stupid and drink that cappuccino last night...


----------



## TenYears

Wings of Amnesty said:


> :sigh **** this site for real this time, bye.





Lol, I'll give you 24 hrs, 48 at the most. Quitting this site is like trying to quit crack and cigarettes and alcohol and heroin all at the same time.


----------



## wjt123

I'm thinking about how all the people I grew up with are in relationships, have stable social networks, are climbing the corporate ladder, and I can barely tie my shoes.


----------



## TenYears

Ape said:


> Drinking caffeine for me is like stabbing thumbtacks into my abdomen! Why the hell did I get stupid and drink that cappuccino last night...


It's a lot harder than most people think. I quit, I don't drink cokes, coffee, none of it anymore. It took me about two weeks to do it. You can do it if you set your mind to it, it just might take some time.


----------



## Ape

TenYears said:


> It's a lot harder than most people think. I quit, I don't drink cokes, coffee, none of it anymore. It took me about two weeks to do it. You can do it if you set your mind to it, it just might take some time.


Hmm? I don't normally drink these things, but I was offered it. Didn't realize the mistake until it was too late, because it was so dang delicious. I wouldn't buy any caffeinated products for myself.


----------



## Just Lurking

Uggggh creative writing is not my forte.


----------



## Shawn81

Ramen and Kodi.


----------



## Ineko

It seems I keep trying to fill my boredom with food.


----------



## Shawn81

Ineko said:


> It seems I keep trying to fill my boredom with food.


I hate this. I barely eat on days I work. On days off, I'm hungry every hour.

Also, I need to get a life off this forum. Mostly because I don't have a life on this forum.


----------



## Ineko

Shawn81 said:


> I hate this. I barely eat on days I work. On days off, I'm hungry every hour.
> 
> Yup, I'm the same. The rare times I'm out of the house or around other people I'll barely eat anything with a low appetite. As soon as I'm home and bored or lonely, I'm like ***** it, i'm gonna eat something. Not like anyone will care if i gain more pounds anyways.
> 
> Also I also took a long hot shower after what you said earlier and at least my outside feels nice now.


----------



## Shawn81

Ineko said:


> Yup, I'm the same. The rare times I'm out of the house or around other people I'll barely eat anything with a low appetite. As soon as I'm home and bored or lonely, I'm like ***** it, i'm gonna eat something. Not like anyone will care if i gain more pounds anyways.
> 
> Also I also took a long hot shower after what you said earlier and at least my outside feels nice now.


I've given up on losing those "last few pounds" too. Who even cares. I work three days a week and then sit in my house alone the rest of the week. Who am I trying to look good for? Might as well enjoy the food too.

I'm still pretty warm from the shower, too. And the ramen.


----------



## millenniumman75

Going to sleep a bit earlier than 4am.


----------



## Kevin001

I want to be bald so bad, I hate hair. But I'm too scared to tell my barber I want to go bald, because what if I have dents in my head or something. Idk.


----------



## Miss Scarletta

Take me with you broskie. Don't leave me with these town folk.


----------



## intheshadows

Kevin001 said:


> I want to be bald so bad, I hate hair. But I'm too scared to tell my barber I want to go bald, because what if I have dents in my head or something. Idk.


I'm grateful I never went bald. I'd rather go grey anyway.


----------



## AussiePea

8 hour train ride with bogans. Oh joy.


----------



## MelloJoy

I'm thinking about how badly I would rather be outside than inside. But it's just a normal day here, dreaming instead of doing!


----------



## Shawn81

God I hate being alone all the time.


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, I think I am going to have fewer water problems, at least for the winter.


----------



## Cyan22

Water doesn't go well with cocoa powder, it wasn't terrible but milk is sweeter. Oh yes, much sweeter. I wish I could make that hot cocoa recipe I saw online, but none of the ingredients are around *sigh* it looks good too, has cream on it peppered with bits of chocolate. Maybe I wouldn't be able to, i've never been good at making those things, I could ask my sister but she'd probably take forever getting around to it, and then i'd start to get lazy with reminding her and it would end up not getting made.


----------



## Crisigv

I want a full year supply of chiropractor/massage appointments for Christmas. Or a new body.


----------



## LostinReverie

My head is killing me again. I feel less than nothing. I don't want to be alive anymore to live this horrible life. I don't have any trust left for anyone or anything. I feel like it's all a cruel joke. That I'm supposed to be hurting terribly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

layitontheline said:


> I'm really pissed off, and it's great. It's the only time I'm ever actually close to being self-assertive. I'd take this over my usual anxious people-pleasing self any day.


"I'm as mad as hell, & I'm not gonna take it anymore"








millenniumman75 said:


> This picture was taken from the Lunar Orbiter.
> Nice picture of the entire planet...as messed up as we are.


Lovely shot!



Crisigv said:


> I want a full year supply of chiropractor/massage appointments for Christmas. Or a new body.


I'm hoping when my benefits finally kick in that I have some coverage for a masseuse as my messed up back and dodgy knees could use that kind of lovin'


----------



## visualkeirockstar

im going shopping for plants tomorrow


----------



## Shawn81

Things I don't need to bother thinking about.


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, I handled Tuesday okay, I guess.
I got a lot accomplished.


----------



## Shawn81

I hope I hear from some people from here tomorrow. Today. Whatever it is now. I won't hear from anyone else.


----------



## layitontheline

Canadian Brotha said:


> "I'm as mad as hell, & I'm not gonna take it anymore"


Thanks for that :laugh:


----------



## MelloJoy

I am wanting to be productive today. Hope I can achieve that goal. Also, hoping that I learn more from SAS.


----------



## The Starry night

My tummy hurts : ((


----------



## Ape

I really gotta stop eating so many sweets. I might become fat someday...*snickers*


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Mmmm, coffee.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wanna go home...waa, waa


----------



## Kevin001

The UPS person should be here by now.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

That was pretty accurate tbh.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm not the man they think I am at all. Oh no no no. I'm a loser dooood. Burning out his fuse up here alone. Mars ain't the kind of place to raise your kids. In fact, it's cold as hell. I come in peace. .....


----------



## coeur_brise

My uncle made such a great experience opening up presents. With each one, he kept insisting it was socks or multiple pairs of socks, even if it was heavy. Funny man. It'd be funny if they were all socks actually. And he could laugh at everyone's misfortune, like Kim Jong Un.


----------



## Kevin001

Please don't fight over money. Its Christmas.


----------



## cmed

Work is all finished, bills are all paid and Christmas gifts bought. Hibernation mode, here I come. See you next year, real world. 2015? Let's just forget it happened and move on.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Last paycheck of the year, I've paid $10,500 in taxes this year  I should adopt a kid.


----------



## BackToThePast

A friend sent me a bunch of Samurai Jack merchandise. That was really cool of her.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

brother: oh yours is black too *looks at door coat hanger thing*

me: yeah what colour would it be?

brother: mum's is not black

me: what colour is mum's?

brother: woman coloured

me: lol 'woman coloured?'

brother: *brings in coathook thing with pink fake crystal ends*

me: ah.


----------



## jblanch3

Not feeling the Christmas spirit this year, and haven't watched any of the TV specials or Christmas movies that I usually do. Am trying to watch at least one, the West Wing episode "In Excleis Deo"


----------



## gopherinferno

LostInReverie said:


> I really miss gopherinferno. I hope she's okay.





RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yeah, I think we all do :'(
> 
> Come back @gopherinferno!!!!!! sas isn't the same without you!


i'm working on it OK JEEZ


----------



## LostinReverie

gopherinferno said:


> i'm working on it OK JEEZ


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYY GGGGOOOOOODDDDDDDDNNNNNNNEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!

SSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEE'SSSSSSSS AAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope that didn't come off as crazy. I've just missed you (in a nonstalkerish type way)


----------



## Hikikomori2014

I wasn't able to go grocery shopping this week due to the INSANE traffic everywhere!
What the hell am I going to eat tomorrow, being stores are closed.

Guess I will have to open the canned butter beans and microwave the frozen broccoli


----------



## dontwaitupforme

This cat is literally the best company I can have right now, she keeps head butting me and curling under my legs. She's like a mini albino panther <33


----------



## coeur_brise

I... I don't think he likes me as much as I think or thought. "Why do you say that?! Where'd you hear that from?"

...I didn't. There was only silence. Merry Xmas. I'm just gonna silent. I think I got what I wanted for Christmas. I'm pretty sure I tried to get everyone what they wanted too. Or maybe didn't want. Idk.
I wanted to surprise people. And i did. But you want more? And more? I got dumped. And I stayed. I suppose moods change. That's just reality.


----------



## tea111red

uke @ "hipster" music.


----------



## Shawn81

The new Babymetal album, and how it needs to be out, now.


----------



## Crisigv

Christmas makes me sad


----------



## Alcadaeus

Made coconut corn pudding for a family christmas party today but it was too sweet. Made a second batch without sweets in it and combined the two to even things out. It's perfect.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

My niece, who was at the local airport about to board a plane to visit her boyfriend in Miami, was stopped to be interrogated for a half hour by airport security. I don't know the full story, I just know she was so upset she was crying. I bet she was shaking, too. The girl has SA like I do. I can't imagine how traumatizing this must have been for her. Just thinking about it is making me shake from terror. :frown2:


----------



## Xenacat

I'm so happy right now for a lot of reasons. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kevin001

DiscardYourFear said:


> I can't imagine how traumatizing this must have been for her. Just thinking about it is making me shake from terror. :frown2:


Same here, sorry that happened to her.


----------



## millenniumman75

Check the turkeys and pies.....start the stuffing!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm ****ed, the world is ****ed, & all there is is the simple pleasures in life when you can embrace them and hold onto them for a spell


----------



## Shawn81

I want to go get take-out but I know everything will be closed. Damn holidays. Some of the Mexican places are probably still open.


----------



## Kevin001

70° on Christmas. Where is my snow?


----------



## tea111red

aaaaaaarrrrrrrghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAH

Augue et arcu mi sem mollis fames potenti rhoncus, curabitur posuere velit enim phasellus varius pellentesque quisque, nec ut egestas arcu sed facilisis curae placerat blandit sem venenatis mauris.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm glad to be home after 2 stressful days of family nonsense.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope he leaves soon. I'm always on high alert when my mom's bf comes around. Can't use the bathroom, eat, etc.


----------



## Just Lurking

Facebook. Dude.

I feel so misjudged!!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

The amount of flat out misogyny allowed on this site and yet I'm the bigot......... what the **** is wrong with this place.....


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Hmm..


----------



## millenniumman75

The dishes I will have to wash tomorrow.


----------



## tea111red

f5


----------



## SilentLyric

rice makes my body feel happy.


----------



## tea111red

Pantera in a Carl's Jr. commercial.... :no

P.S. seeing that commercial w/ an 87 yr old in the room was really awkward.


----------



## Crisigv

I didn't even eat that much yesterday, but it still feels like I've eaten a horse.


----------



## blue2

Water flows from source to sea 
from sea to source
life is part of that journey 
water that is the majority shareholder of my body 
if that's the case 
imagine how many oceans I've been part of 
how many mountain streams I've flowed down 
how much life I've replenished 
how many times I've been a fluffy cloud 
the goal then must be to dehydrate myself enough 
so that I can think for myself


----------



## probably offline

LDR boyfriend gets here in 5 hours


----------



## Just Lurking

Yess Monday's snow forecast has changed to rain. Let's keep up the snow drought.


----------



## LemonBones

I am female deprived.


----------



## TenYears

Glad in a way that the holidays are over with. NYE never means much to me, anyways, so for all intents and purposes, it's over for me.


I wish a certain someone lived closer to me 


I have a lot of idle time this weekend. Might go see a movie later. "Joy" looks pretty good. And I wanta see "Mockingjay Part 2", and "The Big Short". Maybe I'll see all three lol.


----------



## Shawn81

How I'll still be sitting here alone in another 10 years.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

TenYears said:


> Glad in a way that the holidays are over with. NYE never means much to me, anyways, so for all intents and purposes, it's over for me.
> 
> I wish a certain someone lived closer to me


I never understood why people celebrate another year of the earth going around the sun. Like we (humans) had something to do with that.

She is close to you, if you just let her inside your heart and keep her there with you always.


----------



## Kevin001

Why does my mom always make me feel guilty?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A bullet to the brain to make me sane, thanks


----------



## tea111red

Damn........those Emergen-C packets have more calories than they used to.


----------



## tea111red

Shawn81 said:


> How I'll still be sitting here alone in another 10 years.


Lol, I'll probably still be posting on this forum in another 10 yrs, complaining about the same stuff....and more. Who knows what other problems I will have then!!


----------



## Just Lurking

Canadian Brotha said:


> A bullet to the brain to make me sane, thanks


Mmmm...

I really need the holidays to come to an end. This is an awful time of year to deal with.


----------



## Just Lurking

tea111red said:


> Lol, I'll probably still be posting on this forum in another 10 yrs, complaining about the same stuff....and more. Who knows what other problems I will have then!!


Happy 10th anniversary?...
Hmm, I guess I'm not too far behind heh


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> Lol, I'll probably still be posting on this forum in another 10 yrs, complaining about the same stuff....and more. Who knows what other problems I will have then!!


I can't believe I've already been this isolated for over a decade. While I prefer the isolation, there's no way I'm going to be able to handle the loneliness for another 10 years. Not sure what's going to happen.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just Lurking said:


> Mmmm...
> 
> I really need the holidays to come to an end. This is an awful time of year to deal with.


I concur. Forget the holidays, I'm all about the calm & quiet of January


----------



## tea111red

Just Lurking said:


> Happy 10th anniversary?...
> Hmm, I guess I'm not too far behind heh


Heh, thanks. Yeah, me being on here 10 yrs was kind of an afterthought to me. Surprised I am still here, though. No other forum has kept my attention like this one, I guess.


----------



## tea111red

Shawn81 said:


> I can't believe I've already been this isolated for over a decade. While I prefer the isolation, there's no way I'm going to be able to handle the loneliness for another 10 years. Not sure what's going to happen.


Yeah, the loneliness and not having someone to love or someone that loves me gets me feeling pretty bad sometimes. The feeling is almost like dying from malnutrition or something. It feels like I am being depleted of what strength I have due to deprivation. It sucks.


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> Yeah, the loneliness and not having someone to love or someone that loves me gets me feeling pretty bad sometimes. The feeling is almost like dying from malnutrition or something. It feels like I am being depleted of what strength I have due to deprivation. It sucks.


Seems like 10 kids would be the opposite of lonely.


----------



## tea111red

Shawn81 said:


> Seems like 10 kids would be the opposite of lonely.


Yeah, I was being sarcastic. I was bored as hell last night and trying to amuse myself when I posted that. I mean, if I had that many kids and was able to even be w/ 8 guys I wouldn't be posting on here all day. I'd already have an idea of how to deal w/ my loneliness so this site would be useless to me, then.

Almost, at least half of my posts talk about me being alone for.....forever, so I thought it was obvious I was joking.


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> Yeah, I was being sarcastic. I was bored as hell last night and trying to amuse myself when I posted that. I mean, if I had that many kids and was able to even be w/ 8 guys I wouldn't be posting on here all day. I'd already have an idea of how to deal w/ my loneliness so this site would be useless to me, then.
> 
> Almost, at least half of my posts talk about me being alone for.....forever, so I thought it was obvious I was joking.


I assumed so. I was just rolling with it. You never know though, with people online.


----------



## Crisigv

How do people still have enough money to go shopping on Boxing Day, right after shopping for Christmas. The mall was so busy.


----------



## Just Lurking

The all-around uselessness on the subject of technical support and advice never ceases to amaze me.

Let's see, what types of people respond to technical questions:

1) The one who states something obvious that doesn't actually solve the problem (Question: "I'm getting this error message when I try to view this page"... Answer: "make sure your computer is on"), then doesn't respond to follow-up questions asking them to elaborate.

2) The one that posts a long, detailed answer... for a different problem (who then also goes AWOL when followed up on).

3) The one who tries their hardest to solve a problem above their know-how. Yay, you get an 'A' for effort, but _*effort *doesn't count in the world of tech support!!!_

4) The one who says "oh hey, I have this problem too" -- 'oh hey', that's great. Good to hear. Thanks for your contribution.

5) The one who comes into a technical support thread asking a completely unrelated question. (Topic: "I get this error message when I try to run this AV program"... Response: "How do I get my Google icon back?") First, START YOUR OWN TOPIC, A******!!!! Second, what the f*** is a Google icon, anyway.

6) The rarest of them all -- the one who knows what the f*** they're talking about and what the f*** is going on. The one who's most likely too busy using their tech smarts to earn a solid income to bother dabbling into the cesspool of stupidity that is the general internet.


----------



## feels

Saw Star Wars yesterday night and omg crushing on Kylo Ren. My boyfriend was like, "lol he looks dumb without his mask". And I was like haha yeah...dumb...but low key I was like ooh gonna be reading fanfics of this ****.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Testing out a squirt of eau de touilette I got as a christmas present against the skin of my raised chest. I smell lovely.


----------



## unemployment simulator

just tried out my new rice cooker, its done an excellent job in next to no time. woot!

its great being able to cook my own cheap healthy meals for little cost.


----------



## LostinReverie

Couldn't be happier listening to kings of leon


----------



## Kevin001

I think I might of taken my medicine twice. Oh well its a low dose anyways.


----------



## SilentLyric

guess I'm listening to penny lane again.


----------



## tea111red

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhdgrfvw8trgqs9538fcwij vrvtdwdicfjvjswdcpokhuyu2u43ygt67yf4hu2f76rchd


----------



## Findedeux

Why is it so hard to find people to hangout with?

Sometimes friendship and love seem really for away.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Crisigv said:


> How do people still have enough money to go shopping on Boxing Day, right after shopping for Christmas. The mall was so busy.


well, maybe those people got given vouchers or money for their present and then they spend some of the money on the boxing day sales where there may be discounts there..


----------



## Shawn81

Not going to work.


----------



## LostinReverie

This is really weird. I'm talking to a very cute guy who seems perfect for me and is talking about asking me out. This will be the first time it's ever happened to me, and I'm scared ****less. What do I do??????????????????


----------



## Crisigv

KILOBRAVO said:


> well, maybe those people got given vouchers or money for their present and then they spend some of the money on the boxing day sales where there may be discounts there..


Yeah, that's a possibility.


----------



## tea111red

LostInReverie said:


> This is really weird. I'm talking to a very cute guy who seems perfect for me and is talking about asking me out. This will be the first time it's ever happened to me, and I'm scared ****less. What do I do??????????????????


Aw....I don't have any good advice, but I feel happy for you. I hope something works out for you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> What is it
> with old people and eating tangerines on trains?
> it always happens
> and it annoys me every tiem


:haha I'm dying what. Is this a thing?



> every time i sit down for a long train journey
> like half an hour into it, some old person cracks open a tangerine
> cue hours of that pungent orange smell


----------



## Crisigv

First winter storm warning of the season, and of course I will be driving in it in the morning. It's never as bad as they say, though, so we'll see.


----------



## coeur_brise

LostInReverie said:


> This is really weird. I'm talking to a very cute guy who seems perfect for me and is talking about asking me out. This will be the first time it's ever happened to me, and I'm scared ****less. What do I do??????????????????


Do it!  it doesn't seem like he has ulterior motives does he? I hope not.


----------



## uziq

ordered something from the UK through UPS and my package "is at the clearing agency awaiting final release."

all it is is a pair of jeans and it got stuck in customs, I feel criminalized


----------



## catcharay

Doing some procrastinating, it's getting to be an issue. Ate cheezos, toberlerone and chips for my lunch, then balanced it w green tea so I think I'll feel okay. Purpose, that's what I need. Better thaw that caramel cream cake.


----------



## Shawn81

I should get addicted to some heavy street drug. Maybe I'll be happy and more sociable.


----------



## tea111red

1. I really wish I'd get another permanent overnight shift.

2. I want to throw out and give away a lot of my stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm trying to see what I want for dinner :um.


----------



## LostinReverie

coeur_brise said:


> Do it!  it doesn't seem like he has ulterior motives does he? I hope not.


No, but I just know that once he sees me, it'll be over. I don't think I can handle the rejection. I think it would kill me.


----------



## LostinReverie

tea111red said:


> Aw....I don't have any good advice, but I feel happy for you. I hope something works out for you.


I really really hope so too, but doubtful. Thanks anyhow


----------



## Blue Dino

I hate how my mom would keep trying to take the fortune of others' and redirect into as misfortune for me. Because of this, I've always wish misfortune on others by default before my mind smack me upside my own head to tell me it's wrong to think that way.



tea111red said:


> 2. I want to throw out and give away a lot of my stuff.


Same here. I have so much clutter and junk in my room and closet, but never had the motivation to get up and clean them out. As my clutter builds up, this only lowers the motivation even more.


----------



## probably offline

Snow<3 Finally.


----------



## Just Lurking

probably offline said:


> Snow<3 Finally.


Errrrgh... Us, too, for the first time this year.



> Snow at times heavy mixed with ice pellets beginning early this evening then changing to freezing rain mixed with ice pellets near midnight


That and 70km/h winds -- wouldn't want to be out anywhere later.

It will all be washed away tomorrow, though, up to 6°C with rain. This is how all snow storms should happen -- let it snow all it wants, then melt it immediately~ (works for me!!)


----------



## Shawn81

I don't want to go to work anymore.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This forum is a horrible place filled with infuriating... Individuals. I'm thinking a lot more of course but I'm not allowed to vent because of this forums inhibitive rules so I shall go do so now on another forum as this one is disgustingly useless to everyone. I also feel persecuted.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

she's drunk again...


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> Same here. I have so much clutter and junk in my room and closet, but never had the motivation to get up and clean them out. As my clutter builds up, this only lowers the motivation even more.


Heh, the show Hoarders kind of motivates me. I still need a bit of a push, though. It's overwhelming thinking about all the decisions I'll have to make and all the emotions I'll go through when decluttering.

It'll be nice to feel less bogged down and more organized when I finally get to getting rid of stuff.


----------



## Shawn81

I was watching Star Trek IV last night and saw a Winchell's. I haven't seen one of those in 25 years. I looked them up and they're still open in California. So I'm going there sometime soon.


----------



## tea111red

i don't understand how someone can be afraid of coming across as creepy yet can say creepy stuff and ask creepy questions w/ ease.


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> i don't understand how someone can be afraid of coming across as creepy yet can say creepy stuff and ask creepy questions w/ ease.


I manage to do it, somehow.


----------



## SilentLyric

I think I have to accept that any increased amounts of self-confidence won't guarantee somebody to take notice. it's ok that they don't. I do.


----------



## Strikn

I'm thinking about a dark cosy room where I'm somewhat content yet somewhat confused and strangely intrigued.


----------



## tea111red

Shawn81 said:


> I manage to do it, somehow.


Well, I don't know if you are creepy, but if you are, at least you are aware and honest.

Lol, that doesn't come across very well.^


----------



## Kevin001

Just take it one day at a time they tell me, one day at a time.


----------



## millenniumman75

Having to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75

Jeff271 said:


> Why not take it 3 days at a time instead?


Tried that - doesn't work. :stu


----------



## Crisigv

The snow has already accumulated so much.


----------



## Pongowaffle

A lot of people I know who many thought would have a long shot at finding a significant other have got married this year all of a sudden. I on the other hand have been just watching this go by me. This definitely does not help with my self esteem. My mom is probably seeing this too and I can feel her about to set me up again with other people. But we have been on that boat before in the past which sank horribly for me.


----------



## tea111red

It's nice when circumstances in life give me an incentive to do something.


----------



## anxious87

I need to learn how to be less awkward when ending convos


----------



## Maverick34

Her (She knows who she is  )


----------



## Shawn81

I hate people.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I can't listen to this song without thinking that noise is him fapping


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I have been out drinking a lot and it is many months since last time. Tomorrow will be horrible, I already have a headache


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I hate laptops sometimes! Especially when the wireless or quasi-wired (via a bridge device) connection slows down massively or fails altogether, for no apparent reason. It can't be a general problem because my phone connects ok.


----------



## hevydevy

How immature I still am after doing so much maturing over this past year. Also, going to college and how different that's going to be.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Apparently Skype does not want me to chat with anyone tonight. 

:bash


----------



## TryingMara

I'm glad I caught that. Didn't realize how much I missed it.


----------



## Maverick34

Her... again


----------



## LostinReverie

Super bored


----------



## Orb

.. I need to take the dog for a walk.
.. I really enjoyed that jog I just had
.. f.lux is great


----------



## Telliblah

I feel like I have business in the basement but I don't, really.


----------



## KelsKels

Return to Innocence by Enigma gives me hardcore nostalgia every time I hear it. That and Porcelain by Moby. No matter how many times I listen to those songs I feel like a kid again.


----------



## theotherone

i'm thinking about,

how in life i clean clean clean. CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN. damn man.... clean clean clean

because i am just LAZY as hell thru the rest of the day, i need music

i can't survive without music! why? because i relate to nothing else in reality. holy crap.


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> Heh, the show Hoarders kind of motivates me. I still need a bit of a push, though. It's overwhelming thinking about all the decisions I'll have to make and all the emotions I'll go through when decluttering.
> 
> It'll be nice to feel less bogged down and more organized when I finally get to getting rid of stuff.


:lol yeah I have a feeling I'm just waiting for a beg bug or flea infestation to happen.

Decluttering the room sure does a lot of improve my mood too.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I might have a pimple on my earlobe, like seriously. Smh. Acne the story of my life.


----------



## Shawn81

Maybe Internet forms aren't a very good idea for me.


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> I think I might have a pimple on my earlobe, like seriously. Smh. Acne the story of my life.


You're so ****ing cute, it makes me want to cry.

...or moreso cry about the fact that I still deal with acne in my 30s, especially "that time of the month". ****ing annoying.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Listening to Sargon's discussion with the alt right on YouTube and at one point they're like (about Sargon) 'this is interesting, it's a good insight into mixed races and how they think' 

Only them.


----------



## tea111red

Briefs.... :no


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get tires for my car.
Oy - the expense this month! :doh 
The gutters, the electricity meter box cables, yeesh


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Skype is still pissing me off.


----------



## Maverick34

Am I good enough for her? :serious:


----------



## Shawn81

Taking a shower. Going to Big Lots.


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't work this year, so no income tax filing? I just hope I don't owe anything.


----------



## Maverick34

I find myself wanting her more & more, in spite of her "flaws"... in spite of her not knowing if my age bothers her


----------



## Charmeleon

OMG I've been on this forum literally all day aaahhhhhhh!!!

And I'm hungry


----------



## tea111red

When I thought of someone I hadn't seen around in awhile, I figured they would show up soon after and they did.


----------



## LostinReverie

Annoyed that I'm doing a hospital shift and forgot my headphones... So stupid


----------



## tea111red

LostInReverie said:


> Annoyed that I'm doing a hospital shift and forgot my headphones... So stupid


What are your duties?


----------



## LostinReverie

tea111red said:


> What are your duties?


Haha.. Sit next to my resident and watch the nurses and cnas do their jobs. Write stuff down occasionally. We're just here so our residents have someone they're close to if they happen to pass away. I've been working with her for 7 years, so we're buds.

I had my hair in a bun, but then took it down when I saw how cute the CNA was.. Haha


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - I got a lot accomplished. The only problem is that I waited until the last minute when I should have spread it out over time!


----------



## Depo

Lol, I'm so drunk I wished I had something with ketchup.


----------



## Cyan22

I'm worried about next year, big changes coming - transitioning from military life to civilian, travelling cross-country, moving to a home that isn't as good as this one, taking my first steps into the adult world, the financial worries, to list some.


----------



## Steve French

I struggle to understand why we hold up former drug addicts as heroes. Christ, they did it to themselves. They ****ed up, they fixed it, let's move on without pedestalizing reformed scumbags. You don't give someone a medal for returning your stolen things when it was they who selfishly decided to rob your house in the first place.

Add looking at pregnant ladies as special, exalted, or long suffering folk to that list as well.


----------



## tea111red

http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-dr...get-young-people-sign-obamacare-threaten-them

The thing about the fine is so true.

Ugh, I see the fine is $325 for 2015. 2016 is $695. Ridiculous.


----------



## UnderdogWins

I hope I have a better year in 2016.


----------



## tea111red

It's nice getting an answer to a prayer.


----------



## intheshadows

A girl who slipped through my fingers...


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-dr...get-young-people-sign-obamacare-threaten-them
> 
> The thing about the fine is so true.
> 
> Ugh, I see the fine is $325 for 2015. 2016 is $695. Ridiculous.


Damn........I thought the fine was still $95.


----------



## Shawn81

I hate everything.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't want to go to work. I just want to lie in bed all day. I have no energy for anything.


----------



## LostinReverie

Who needs men.. just a couple fingers.


----------



## Charmeleon

LostInReverie said:


> Who needs men.. just a couple fingers.


You really need to get laid, I can sense the frustration all the way over here lol


----------



## LostinReverie

Charmeleon said:


> You really need to get laid, I can sense the frustration all the way over here lol


**** yeah I do


----------



## Cyan22

LostInReverie said:


> **** yeah I do


well damn :lol


----------



## inane

SAS is really the cesspool of social rejects.


----------



## Crisigv

inane said:


> SAS is really the cesspool of social rejects.


Well thanks


----------



## inane

Crisigv said:


> Well thanks


Well, that includes myself.


----------



## Charmeleon

Rumors on LCD Soundsystem, Calvin Harris and Guns N Roses headlining. Ehh, kinda hope it's not true lol

Give me some Gorrilaz and Daft Punk!!!


----------



## LostinReverie

inane said:


> Well, that includes myself.


I don't think you fixed it


----------



## Shawn81

I wonder if I could smash my head right through my block wall if I hit it enough times.


----------



## inane

LostInReverie said:


> I don't think you fixed it


I'll apologize if it makes you feel better, but the thread IS "Type what you're thinking about right now".

Not "type what is politically correct on your mind right now".

I'm sure most people here are nice, intelligent people who are just venting frustrations and insecurities.


----------



## Crisigv

inane said:


> Well, that includes myself.


Lol, I'm not really offended, I was just saying.


----------



## Barakiel

I can never be sure whether I should blame myself or my anxiety/mental illness for certain things, not sure how much that makes sense but it's like my biggest issue as of late. :\


----------



## inane

Crisigv said:


> Lol, I'm not really offended, I was just saying.


Haha no I'm really sorry. I didn't mean it that way- as individuals we're all probably cool people, but taken as a group, it's quite a collective :b


----------



## knightofdespair

inane said:


> Haha no I'm really sorry. I didn't mean it that way- as individuals we're all probably cool people, but taken as a group, it's quite a collective :b


Society in general is a cesspool. I think the people on here are no better or worse than the general public.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so ready for this year to be over with.


----------



## Crisigv

inane said:


> Haha no I'm really sorry. I didn't mean it that way- as individuals we're all probably cool people, but taken as a group, it's quite a collective :b


Yeah, you're right


----------



## inane

knightofdespair said:


> Society in general is a cesspool. I think the people on here are no better or worse than the general public.


Society is okay. I think it's just a matter of managing expectations. In an average day, I don't meet anyone who I don't like (or am at least neutral towards).


----------



## knightofdespair

inane said:


> Society is okay. I think it's just a matter of managing expectations. In an average day, I don't meet anyone who I don't like (or am at least neutral towards).


I don't give most strangers a chance, I get irritated they even exist most of the time, especially if I'm in a hurry or trying to do something and they're always there in the way. If I'm in a more relaxed environment like work or home I can usually talk more and let my guard down and treat people better. I feel overloaded most of the time in stores or the public because of all the panhandlers, pokey drivers, old people just standing there in every aisle, and then all the noisy thug types, the nasty smelling people, oh man lol there is good reason I don't like the general public.


----------



## LostinReverie

inane said:


> I'll apologize if it makes you feel better, but the thread IS "Type what you're thinking about right now".
> 
> Not "type what is politically correct on your mind right now".
> 
> I'm sure most people here are nice, intelligent people who are just venting frustrations and insecurities.





inane said:


> Haha no I'm really sorry. I didn't mean it that way- as individuals we're all probably cool people, but taken as a group, it's quite a collective :b


Why did you cop an attitude with me, but apologize to her?

It's because she's prettier than I am... isn't it?


----------



## knightofdespair

LostInReverie said:


> It's because she's prettier than I am... isn't it?


Well you do have dog face lol :wink2:


----------



## LostinReverie

knightofdespair said:


> Well you do have dog face lol :wink2:


----------



## inane

LostInReverie said:


> Why did you cop an attitude with me, but apologize to her?
> 
> It's because she's prettier than I am... isn't it?


Because you were the whiny one.

Though I did assume she was more adorable too.


----------



## knightofdespair

LostInReverie said:


>


----------



## LostinReverie

inane said:


> Because you were the whiny one.
> 
> Though I did assume she was more adorable too.


----------



## knightofdespair

theloneleopard said:


> I have Stuff To Do and I just want to become one with my bed, after having trekked to the Big City yesterday.
> 
> I don't wanna :cry


I hear ya, I came home from work last night and crashed for 12 hours straight..


----------



## TryingMara

Such a miserable human being. You ruin everything good.


----------



## unemployment simulator

exploding hot dogs. 

now I have to clean the microwave again. **** it, blown up sausage bits can wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

My uncle is such an idiot, he could be getting child support right now but he's been too lazy to file the form.


----------



## meepie

Talking to the police and FBI is kinda fun.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

meepie said:


> Talking to the police and FBI is kinda fun.


Good to hear ur living life


----------



## meepie

Demon Soul said:


> Good to hear ur living life


I used to be scared of authority now it's not so bad when you have to do it.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

meepie said:


> I used to be scared of authority now it's not so bad when you have to do it.


What kind of job do u have?


----------



## gazahra

I love him

-Gaz


----------



## tea111red

I need to look less hideous over the next few weeks.


----------



## Charmeleon

Charmeleon said:


> Rumors on LCD Soundsystem and Guns N Roses headlining. Ehh, kinda hope it's not true lol


Nooooooooooo!!!!

It came true!!

Not familiar with LCD and I like Guns N Roses but apparently they're a mess live D:


----------



## Crisigv

Will I get better?


----------



## CosmicLow

Should I show a little attitude towards people coz I've read it's human psychology to treat soft-hearted/spoken and timid people badly.


----------



## Shawn81

Going to bed. At least it's warm.


----------



## uziq

really hoping I get decent sleep tonight


----------



## Kevin001

I hope they win something at the casino.


----------



## millenniumman75

uziq said:


> really hoping I get decent sleep tonight


You aren't the only one in that. :yes


----------



## dontwaitupforme

If you want to know, just ask.


----------



## Shawn81

Maybe I'll go for a drive. Probably not. Maybe I'll just take a shower to "get away" for a while, and then come back to my chair.


----------



## tea111red

you know, i'm reading articles on how to stop being apathetic and i still feel apathetic.

i just don't have the strength to not be apathetic right now.


----------



## Charmeleon

:banana daft punk is playing at my house, myyyyy house :banana


----------



## unemployment simulator

so years back I was gonna build my own drum machine from a kit a guy was selling on the web. I waited about a year with promises about how the parts would arrive soon, after a while and hearing about all his personal problems he claimed to be happening in his life I eventually decided to cancel and asked for a refund. it wasn't straightforward and it took a considerable amount of reminding him to sort it out along with chasing him around the web to try and find ways to get in touch with him.

after reading other peoples experiences with him I count myself lucky I got my money back as I am hearing stories about how people have lost all the money they gave him. I am now wondering if all the personal problems he claimed to have happening were all lies? he seems to have found many ways to evade people contacting him, and a lot of business decisions he seems to make are quite baffling, even with personal problems happening certain things can easily be automated. he could stop accepting peoples money if he can't hold up his part of the deal.


----------



## Amphoteric

Happy 2016 from Finland


----------



## Cyan22

Entering the new year with a fever, off to a good start I see.....


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Amphoteric said:


> Happy 2016 from Finland


Oh happy new year, hope you have a great year!


----------



## Aribeth

im in 2016 bytchezzzzzz and a bit drunk


----------



## Amphoteric

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Oh happy new year, hope you have a great year!


I wish the same for you


----------



## Crisigv

Mission accomplished. I got home late and got my siblings to leave without me and told them I would come soon. NOT!


----------



## Evo1114

Crisigv said:


> Mission accomplished. I got home late and got my siblings to leave without me and told them I would come soon. NOT!


Congrats. It's great when a plan comes together.

My New Years avoidance plan started bright and early this morning. I've been working on it all day. Since I didn't sleep last night, I've been incredibly tired all day. So by complaining several times to the coworkers who had pressured me into doing this, it now won't be a completely out-of-left-field excuse when I 'accidentally have my phone on silent' while I 'nap' after work.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran six miles in 32F weather - I am not quite used to it this winter. I come home, sit next to the space heater as my overheated post-exercise state becomes that of chills.


----------



## Crisigv

Evo1114 said:


> Congrats. It's great when a plan comes together.
> 
> My New Years avoidance plan started bright and early this morning. I've been working on it all day. Since I didn't sleep last night, I've been incredibly tired all day. So by complaining several times to the coworkers who had pressured me into doing this, it now won't be a completely out-of-left-field excuse when I 'accidentally have my phone on silent' while I 'nap' after work.


They still don't actually know I'm not coming yet. They haven't messaged me, but I'm sure they are beginning to figure it out.


----------



## theloneleopard

I can't believe Lee Harvey Oswald's water damaged casket was auctioned off!

I cannot imagine owning a casket in which a decomposing body has resided! Or it being legal to obtain such a thing! 

I know morticians have talked about having to exhume bodies and retrieving sentimental or valuable items...and how "the smell" cannot be removed. 

Can you imagine!?


----------



## NerdlySquared

I'm thinking how tough the past few weeks have been on my mind and my heart. I need to start a new project, work out harder and faster, see people I haven't seen in ages, focus on my family, find something new to learn about, try to find a meetup or volunteer opportunity, find something new to improve in my life. Anything to keep my mind engaged and get myself out of my own head so much.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Well, another year survived. It might seem silly but for the first time in my life, a new year feels like a new beginning.


----------



## TryingMara

NerdlySquared said:


> I'm thinking how tough the past few weeks have been on my mind and my heart. I need to start a new project, work out harder and faster, see people I haven't seen in ages, focus on my family, find something new to learn about, try to find a meetup or volunteer opportunity, find something new to improve in my life. Anything to keep my mind engaged and get myself out of my own head so much.


Sorry things have been tough for you. Sounds like you have a good plan to deal with everything. I hope it all works out.


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> Sorry things have been tough for you. Sounds like you have a good plan to deal with everything. I hope it all works out.


You made my night  Thank you so much for the comment, it means a lot to me  I hope so too, I know I will be ok, it's just tough sometimes to shut down all the things and worries that can occupy a mind. I hope focusing on improving things works as it so often has before. I hope you have a wonderful 2016 Mara


----------



## TryingMara

NerdlySquared said:


> You made my night  Thank you so much for the comment, it means a lot to me  I hope so too, I know I will be ok, it's just tough sometimes to shut down all the things and worries that can occupy a mind. I hope focusing on improving things works as it so often has before. I hope you have a wonderful 2016 Mara


I can definitely relate to not being able to turn off those thoughts and worries. A lot of the time we know what we should be doing and focusing on, but our minds won't cooperate. I love your positive outlook on things, that's such an asset. Thank you for the wishes and I hope you have a wonderful 2016 as well


----------



## Shawn81

Can't even watch Twitch streams without seeing people celebrating with each other and being happy.


----------



## Kevin001

I finally woke up early today, first time in a while .


----------



## tea111red

wtf @ how some guys seem excited about robots taking the place of actual women. sick.


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> wtf @ how some guys seem excited about robots taking the place of actual women. sick.


Probably more like 'settling' for a robot due to lack of options.

Why, you know where I can get a robot?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

tea111red said:


> wtf @ how some guys seem excited about robots taking the place of actual women. sick.


Well maybe if women would actually take the place of women we wouldn't want robots so much......I don't see any girlfriend or **** buddy in my life that would be being replaced.


----------



## tea111red

Shawn81 said:


> Probably more like 'settling' for a robot due to lack of options.


humans are becoming more and more strange every day so i can just see this trend catching on and then there probably won't be any settling. robots will be a preference.


----------



## tea111red

oh, for crying out loud.....

ugh. mother****er.


----------



## LostinReverie

I ****ing WANT this guy.. where is he?


----------



## LostinReverie

tea111red said:


> humans are becoming more and more strange every day so i can just see this trend catching on and then there probably won't be any settling. robots will be a preference.


I dunno... kinda liked the robots in irobot. Kinda like a more intellectual pet... until they kill you.


----------



## tea111red

ugh.

(not related to you, LIR)


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> ugh.
> 
> (not related to you, LIR)


Related to me?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Now someone is trying to get banned by posting...... i don't ****ing know, I saw anime dead dogstouching each other..... jesus wtf is happening.


----------



## tea111red

Shawn81 said:


> Related to me?


No, I have no issues w/ you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I see the 2016 bans are underway.


----------



## kurtcobain

I am thinking that I'm too anxious for a relationship. 
I worry too much. 
I am thinking that I will probably ruin everything


----------



## tea111red

stupid, stupid choices and decisions.

i can't make myself feel better about things right now, too.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

tea111red said:


> stupid, stupid choices and decisions.
> 
> i can't make myself feel better about things right now, too.


Hey, seeing a lot of these posts by you, sounds like the new year isn't starting so well. What's going on?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

No matter how many times I watch _As Good As It Gets_, I love it. It makes me so happy and so sad at the same time. Sigh.


----------



## anxious87

Sauteed kale takes a lot of energy to chew


----------



## DiscardYourFear

SamanthaStrange said:


> No matter how many times I watch _As Good As It Gets_, I love it. It makes me so happy and so sad at the same time. Sigh.


I love that movie.
I think every woman wants to hear this: "You make me want to be a better man." :heart


----------



## SamanthaStrange

DiscardYourFear said:


> I love that movie.
> I think every woman wants to hear this: "You make me want to be a better man." :heart


Only if it's said with sincerity. :heart


----------



## tea111red

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Hey, seeing a lot of these posts by you, sounds like the new year isn't starting so well. What's going on?


Yeah, it's been horrible. What I said is just more of extension of what I've been posting in the "How are you feeling?" thread?


----------



## feels

Gonna have to get my own apartment within the next few months. Growin' up scary.


----------



## tea111red

everything is ruined. 

fiiuerofiughujofiu87y6gf3hdiu3ygfhejkifjhyurbjmnkjtbhrjvrekjgtrvenmfkvbhjfkmvfckmjhfdkjbhfdkcjhgfdkmhj fdlkgjbfdkjnfdkmgjfvndkjgvfndlmn

****.

i can't cope.


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> everything is ruined.
> 
> fiiuerofiughujofiu87y6gf3hdiu3ygfhejkifjhyurbjmnkjtbhrjvrekjgtrvenmfkvbhjfkmvfckmjhfdkjbhfdkcjhgfdkmhj fdlkgjbfdkjnfdkmgjfvndkjgvfndlmn
> 
> ****.
> 
> i can't cope.


What happened? Can I ask?


----------



## tea111red

Shawn81 said:


> What happened? Can I ask?


same stuff.


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> same stuff.


Sorry.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have a dream that for one day of the year, there are no rules here, like the purge. And I can react in a natural manner.


----------



## AussiePea

And so 2016 begins. Thailand tomorrow to begin what's going to be a hectic year, though in a good way I hope.


----------



## Don Aman

I'm wondering if I'll ever figure out what I hope to achieve when I stop by here every few months. Also, I hope I dream about being in a good place when I fall asleep in a bit.


----------



## meepie

Don Aman said:


> I'm wondering if I'll ever figure out what I hope to achieve when I stop by here every few months. Also, I hope I dream about being in a good place when I fall asleep in a bit.


long time no see, hope everything is well. you're doing good by not stopping by here frequently. im really addicted to it myself, posting out of boredom.


----------



## Shawn81

Companionship.


----------



## KelsKels

Somehow managed to blow a fuse and now there's no power in the living room... Flipped all the breakers and nothing worked. So I just improvised and moved the ps4 to the bedroom. Problem is I'm really noticing how blind I am.. now that the tv is a 4th the size and I can't sit right up close. I swear I feel so old. I need glasses and I have to see an audiologist because of my hearing. Really sucks. Don't want to think about how young I am now and how much worse things will probably get.


----------



## Don Aman

meepie said:


> long time no see, hope everything is well. you're doing good by not stopping by here frequently. im really addicted to it myself, posting out of boredom.


Boredom just tends to take me in other directions than this forum but I don't see them as being any better than posting here. If anything, stopping around here makes me reflect more on myself while most of what I do away from here helps me forget about myself. If there is something I want to achieve it certainly won't happen if I'm ignoring myself.

Hope all is well with you too.


----------



## Maverick34

I need a 2016 calendar :nerd:


----------



## Cyan22

was it really necessary to make today feel so hopeless? as if the last 2 weeks weren't long enough?


----------



## Blue Dino

Love how my brother has never once invite me to hang out or even called me for many years despite living in the same area. While when my sister came back to town to visit for a few days, each of those days he had called her out to hang out or invite her over. Oh and when she's back home, apparently he initiates to video chat with her once or twice a week. 

In a way I guess he isn't the only one. Most of my friends treats me this way too. I think this pretty much concludes "it's not them, but it's me." No matter how much I try to change or adjust myself, this trend just never changes or would even budge an inch. Just something about me that just turns people off. Many many years have passed and I still haven't figure out what it is. So in a way, I guess I kinda deserve this. Story of my life. 

At least there are also a very small handful of people that seems to appreciate my presence and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't believe today marks my 1yr anniversary on this forum. What a crazy year. I will try to cut back on my time here.


----------



## unemployment simulator

hopefully if my mate doesn't bail, we should be hitting the town tonight. this will be my nye celebration I guess, all the typical nye crowd will be hungover and out of money so it shouldn't be too hectic tonight.


----------



## tea111red

It's so miserable being awake.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

SamanthaStrange said:


> Only if it's said with sincerity. :heart


Very true!


----------



## TryingMara

You're seriously going to do that now? Out of all the days and times to start, it has to be now? Unbelievable.


----------



## Shawn81

I have no idea what to do right now. Which is most of the time. But for some reason I'm thinking about it more right now. I'm just going to sit here either way, so I don't know why I'm thinking about it at all.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Shawn81 said:


> I have no idea what to do right now. Which is most of the time. But for some reason I'm thinking about it more right now. I'm just going to sit here either way, so I don't know why I'm thinking about it at all.


Well, what do you WANT to do? 
Don't worry if think it seems stupid or boring. Right now I'm ripping CDs to my hard drive. Real exciting. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wish I had that quality, whatever _it _is, that makes people say things like "I would do whatever it takes to be with you, because you're worth it". I wonder what it is about some people that inspires that kind of devotion. Whatever it is, I don't have it. No one has ever felt that way about me, and I doubt anyone ever will.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ahhh notifications from deleted posts. I'm always left wondering.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wish I had that quality, whatever _it _is, that makes people say things like "I would do whatever it takes to be with you, because you're worth it". I wonder what it is about some people that inspires that kind of devotion. Whatever it is, I don't have it. No one has ever felt that way about me, and I doubt anyone ever will.


I wonder, too.

I doubt anyone will ever feel strongly for me, either.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Whenever I get a text from my cousin out of the blue I always wonder if my mom was voicing her concerns about me to my aunt/uncle and its trickled down or if he's just curious what I'm up to


Kevin001 said:


> I can't believe today marks my 1yr anniversary on this forum. What a crazy year. I will try to cut back on my time here.


You'll be surprised how quick 1 year becomes 5 or 8 man. I used wonder how some members had been on here a decade, I'll be there soon enough


----------



## Xenacat

Persephone The Dread said:


> ahhh notifications from deleted posts. I'm always left wondering.


I love those....


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> You'll be surprised how quick 1 year becomes 5 or 8 man. I used wonder how some members had been on here a decade, I'll be there soon enough


Hopefully I can slowly branch away from here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Hopefully I can slowly branch away from here.


Best of luck. Also, there are plenty who have improved their lives drastically that are about simply out of habit or friendships


----------



## uziq

I would like to bury my head in the sand.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm starting to worry about my mom, she has been out for awhile.


----------



## unemployment simulator

i'm assessing the damage from last nights drunken state.

I have a pain in my skull from where I walked into a lamp post.
I have burnt tongue where I tried to drink coffee that was too hot.
I have headache from hangover.
slightly nauseous where I drank too much and attempted to eat a whole chocolate cake.
dodgy throat which seems to be even worse today as I might be coming down with something.
clothes everywhere from where I just threw them off to get unchanged.
less money in the bank from all the spending.


----------



## tea111red

i'm worried.


----------



## AussiePea

Well they let me into the country without a visa, so there's some luck on my side for once. Now to kill 12 hours before a 6 hour road trip into the middle of butt **** nowhere.


----------



## Xenacat

Nervous about returning tow work tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## anxious87

Fighting the wibber gibbers


----------



## Maverick34

If only the NY Jets would've won & went on a playoff run...


----------



## Shawn81

Xenacat said:


> Nervous about returning tow work tomorrow, wish me luck!


You're going to do great.


----------



## tea111red

I screw a lot of things up.


----------



## stuck4sure

I need a picture here and we should definitely make this like a dating site on the side.....at least we know we got some **** in common. Lol I wonder about the dialog though...


----------



## TenYears

How misleading some people can be. How....people use you to make themselves feel good I guess, and then just ****** throw you away, toss you aside. Wow. Just. Wow.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

TenYears said:


> How misleading some people can be. How....people use you to make themselves feel good I guess, and then just ****** throw you away, toss you aside. Wow. Just. Wow.


So sorry this happened to you. :frown2:

I can relate. That was the story of most of my life.


----------



## gopherinferno

When meeting new people you should always imagine how they look on the toilet


----------



## DiscardYourFear

gopherinferno said:


> When meeting new people you should always imagine how they look on the toilet


This is possibly the best advice ever.


----------



## TenYears

DiscardYourFear said:


> So sorry this happened to you. :frown2:
> 
> I can relate. That was the story of most of my life.


Thk u. The thing is, she's been leading into this with a text msg she sent me Friday night. And I knew right then what she was doing, what she was going to say. And she prolonged it anyway. Until tonight. Into the most pathetic "it's not you it's me" speech I've heard in a while.

Omfg.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

TenYears said:


> Thk u. The thing is, she's been leading into this with a text msg she sent me Friday night. And I knew right then what she was doing, what she was going to say. And she prolonged it anyway. Until tonight. Into the most pathetic "it's not you it's me" speech I've heard in a while.
> 
> Omfg.


Well, remember, it is her, not you. She didn't want anything more. I don't know all the details, but I'm guessing she just wanted a fling sort of thing? If you wanted to offer her more than that, and she refused, you have to think of it as her loss. I know it hurts, and I don't expect you to pretend that it doesn't. But you have to let yourself feel the pain, and not let this experience contribute to your fears. Again, so sorry, TenYears. :squeeze


----------



## TenYears

DiscardYourFear said:


> Well, remember, it is her, not you. She didn't want anything more. I don't know all the details, but I'm guessing she just wanted a fling sort of thing? If you wanted to offer her more than that, and she refused, you have to think of it as her loss. I know it hurts, and I don't expect you to pretend that it doesn't. But you have to let yourself feel the pain, and not let this experience contribute to your fears. Again, so sorry, TenYears. :squeeze


Thk u.

The thing is we've been talking for over a year and a half. We've gotten pretty intimate over the phone. We've had phone sex, ffs. We've gotten into some pretty intimate, very personal conversations...about our likes, our dislikes, what we liked in bed, what we'd like to do to each other, we've exchanged pics, we've talked for hours on the phone. It's not like we just met up "cold" or on a blind date.

And then....she acted like she had no idea, no idea why I was interested in her, at all.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm curious who it was who started following me on Instagram from here.


----------



## Arcases

I want know if that girl is so pretty why she has such ugly personality , maybe it's her eardrip

-------------

or her indian husband


----------



## Ape

Why have I become such a loser? No one from 4 years ago would believe how much of a weakling I've become.

This self-loathing just doesn't suit me.


----------



## Shawn81

Not being lonely.


----------



## feels

asmr and sounds from bloodborne not meshing too well


----------



## shelbster18

I live a boring, humdrum life. I feel like a 40 something year old woman.


----------



## xanakinx

having to deal with the stress of going back to school. yay.


----------



## LostinReverie

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wish I had that quality, whatever _it _is, that makes people say things like "I would do whatever it takes to be with you, because you're worth it". I wonder what it is about some people that inspires that kind of devotion. Whatever it is, I don't have it. No one has ever felt that way about me, and I doubt anyone ever will.


Dang, me too.


----------



## LostinReverie

gopherinferno said:


> When meeting new people you should always imagine how they look on the toilet


----------



## rdrr

2,016


----------



## Blue Dino

Not looking forward to the list of things I have to do, or figure out how to do this next few months.


----------



## Perkins

I don't like how possessive I can be some of the time.


----------



## tea111red

I love my tea.


----------



## AussiePea

I've travelled for 30 hours already this year. This is going to be a long year.


----------



## Reprise

So late at night so quiet tonight
Every time people get near I run away in fear 
So many people I tried to connect with are miles ahead 
Even in my own country I am an alien 
Many years have passed and I still travel this city alone.
It's 2016 and I wanna make this year count.


----------



## ConstantWorry

Im thinking will this upcoming CBT even change me? Can i use it to turn things around when its been like this for so long?


----------



## Arbre

When I first joined this forum I think I had more general anxiety than social anxiety. I could barely drive 5 minutes to the store without getting anxiety, panic attacks and feeling really sick. I'm still not normal but I don't get that anymore. So maybe I don't belong here. This forum still might be able to help me though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> How misleading some people can be. How....people use you to make themselves feel good I guess, and then just ****** throw you away, toss you aside. Wow. Just. Wow.


:blank I don't know what to say exactly, but I know how much this feeling sucks, and I'm sorry you're going through it. :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

Hmm.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is seriously not kosher on multiple levels & I'm going to have to take some action now consequences be damned, it's unacceptable working conditions in winter, no question


----------



## TenYears

gopherinferno said:


> When meeting new people you should always imagine how they look on the toilet


Good advice, I guess.



Jeff271 said:


> Sorry TenYears. How long had you been with her?


Idk, we had been talking for over a year and a half. The stuff we talked about wasn't stuff "friends" talk about. But, meh, it doesn't matter, she got cold feet. Thank you.



SamanthaStrange said:


> :blank I don't know what to say exactly, but I know how much this feeling sucks, and I'm sorry you're going through it. :squeeze


Thank you.

She wants me to call her this afternoon. She left me three VMs, crying. Saying she saw what I posted, and she does not want me out of her life, she just doesn't know that she feels "that way" about me. I just don't want to go through the semantics of her defending herself, me trying to defend myself, and then us just going around in circles to find we're right where we started.

I don't know how anything, _*anything*_ could have been misinterpreted here. We clearly were not talking on the phone or by text in the way that friends do. So she clearly got cold feet. So. I don't know what there is left to talk about. So, I'm not going to call her. It would be pointless and it would only make me feel worse.

Like someone in this thread alluded to earlier, I guess I'm not worth wanting, or putting up with, or fighting for. I feel lower than dirt right now. I want to self-harm. I want to do other things, although I'm not going to. I feel absolutely, completely, totally...worthless.


----------



## Charmeleon

I'd like to move somewhere dark, cold and gloomy.


----------



## feels

275 application fee lol they're really ****in' people up the ***. There may be a way to get the application fee waived or significantly lowered but it sounds like we have to take the reject rooms in return. They wouldn't admit to anything being wrong with them but I don't care either way. I don't mind some ghosts I just want a lower lease.


----------



## jonjagger

Totally nothing.


----------



## Kevin001

So my new psychiatrist thinks I have bipolar type 2. I don't really think so but whatever. Just his opinion.


----------



## cmed

January 1st, spent the entire day tearing apart my apartment and cleaning every square inch of it. January 4th, there's already a layer of dust on everything again.


----------



## tea111red

.....


----------



## Pongowaffle

Thinking about what furniture I should bring with me on my mini move. I like the sofa, but that would be impossible to carry up the stairs. Thank god I didn't buy too much to being with for the time being.



tea111red said:


> I love my tea.


Was it red tea?


----------



## Alcadaeus

Can't believe I'm rinsing the soy sauce off of cooked liver with water. I mean business


----------



## Charmeleon

Honestly a bit disappointed but oh well. Guess it's time to get my musical research on.


----------



## animeborn

I feel like dying.


----------



## tea111red

Pogowiff said:


> Was it red tea?


Nah...it was green tea today, heh.


----------



## the sad kitty cat

im still waiting for the next episode of doctor who to come.


----------



## TenYears

I never, ever, ever, ever thought relationships could be this complicated.


And. Yah know....they're really not supposed to be.


Relationships are hard, I think. They're hard work. They require a whole lot of effort, from both sides. But sometimes I think it can get ridiculous. I mean....it shouldn't be THIS much work. It shouldn't be THIS hard.


Ffs.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

TenYears said:


> I never, ever, ever, ever thought relationships could be this complicated.
> 
> And. Yah know....they're really not supposed to be.
> 
> Relationships are hard, I think. They're hard work. They require a whole lot of effort, from both sides. But sometimes I think it can get ridiculous. I mean....it shouldn't be THIS much work. It shouldn't be THIS hard.
> 
> Ffs.


Relationships are complicated because the people in them are complicated. But underneath the surface we all want the same things. Love, acceptance, validation. The complicated part is communicating what we want and desire, because most of the human race can't even communicate what they want to themselves. Once we stop lying to ourselves, our relationships with others become a lot easier.


----------



## Just Lurking

Man, the furnace won't shut off. This house sucks. The upstairs lets out heat like a f***ing sieve, and down here I could have my bloody windows open, it's so warm... even with -20°C winds outside.

I need my own thermostat control.


----------



## KelsKels

Got power back in our house. Land lords called an electrician and he came over pretty much immediately. He tested everything and didn't know what it could be.. went into my spare bedroom to test an outlet.. the second he stuck one of his readers or whatever inside, there was a pretty big spark.. and all the power was restored. He told us he's never seen that happen before and has no idea why it worked or what caused it. But at least our internet is back on. I've been guzzling data watching youtube on my phone for the past 4 days. At least I pay for unlimited everything.

Decided to look into the Jack the Ripper dlc for AC... instead ended up buying a Witcher season pass. Now I've started a new game plus and am fully committed to throwing my life away. Not like I was doing much with it anyways. Kinda regret not purchasing a physical copy of the game.. but thats social anxiety for you.. its easier to buy digital and not have to talk to anyone. Also really wondering when Blood and Wine will be out. I thought it was already suppose to be released?

Pretty sure the Witcher 3 has taken over my spot for favorite game of all time. But it has been a couple years since I've played AC2. Maybe I should replay and truly decide my #1. But... I haven't even finished Fallout 4. I'm almost level 40 and I've kinda lost interest. I always want to discover and complete as much as possible before finishing the main quest in any game. Which is hard in Fallout since its so huge.. and never ending quests are irritating as sh** especially since they can fail. Idgaf about ghoul/raider problems or rescuing synths.. but I don't want to fail them either. It gets tedious. Guh. I should really just power through it and be done. I'm bad at playing more than one game at a time so I might not ever finish Fallout if I keep going with the Witcher. Meh.

Not sure why I typed all of this out. I doubt anyone will read this wall.


----------



## EvonneEzell

How long I'm gong to be a hermit...


----------



## Alcadaeus

Just got into a big argument with someone because of our different perspectives. I need to figure out how to communicate better. My choice of words is not cutting it and is offending them.


----------



## Cyan22

Stop overthinking, stop overthinking, stop overthinking, stop overthinking :bash


----------



## Barakiel

^ I know the struggle 

I'm not sure which would be healthier - taking a break from lurking SAS so much, or actually contributing posts more and trying to talk to more people here. Despite this being my 1500th post or so I don't really feel like I'm apart of any community here, though I'm sure lots of folks here feel that way too.


----------



## KelsKels

Barakiel said:


> ^ I know the struggle
> 
> I'm not sure which would be healthier - taking a break from lurking SAS so much, or actually contributing posts more and trying to talk to more people here. Despite this being my 1500th post or so I don't really feel like I'm apart of any community here, though I'm sure lots of folks here feel that way too.


Pretty sure most of us feel that way. I've been here for a while and don't have anyone I regularly talk to. Maintaining friendship is hard.. even online.


----------



## Blue Dino

This darn neighborhood cat just loves to sit on the hood of my car almost every evening.



Charmeleon said:


> Honestly a bit disappointed but oh well. Guess it's time to get my musical research on.


Had no idea LCD is back.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Seems like everyone that I've talked to on this forum vanished at the same time I did, except I decided to come back after three months.

Time for hibernation again?


----------



## Skeletra

Waaah, my problems seem almost obsolete now, but at the same time I almost feel like I'm watching my life dissolve like this candy floss. I don't know what to feel D: OMG hashtag confused lol


----------



## SilkyJay

Blue Dino said:


> This darn neighborhood cat just loves to sit on the hood of my car almost every evening.


I dont know why but I find this cute, and funny. But hopefully the cat isn't clawing it up, or doing it's business on your sun roof or something. I think it just likes you and wants to be your buddy.


----------



## swh

Its funny how everyone has a certain level of anxiety. Yet we choose to dislike, fear ppl with similar issues ? Causing more problems, madness.
.


----------



## Charmeleon

Blue Dino said:


> Had no idea LCD is back.


Yeah its like the beginning of a reunion tour or something even though it's only been like 5 years lol. I actually just discovered their music recently, I like them, pretty groovy. Definitely on my must see list


----------



## LostinReverie

I came here to type what I was thinking, but then completely forgot what I was thinking. True story.


----------



## Shawn81

If I quit my job, I could go back to sleep.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Why the fu is the word *** censored?


----------



## tea111red

Stroumboulopoulos is one hell of a last name.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've started a new trend, honk your horn in scorn...at me


----------



## SilentLyric

back feels alright.


----------



## Kevin001

Take it one day at a time.


----------



## nonexistentalien

What am I doing here?


----------



## Pongowaffle

It is ironic how when you're in a relationship, you're more motivated to do more, doing more hobbies and self-improvement things. However you become too busy to do any of them. But you're alone, you now have all of the free time in your hands, but then you lack the motivation and mood to do so.


----------



## KelsKels

My fiance has told me he would be fine with me quitting my job. He thinks he can support us on just his income fine. I really can't stand my job sometimes. Especially days like today where I get lectured all day and I come home with pain in my feet and back that lasts until the next day.. but I think I would feel too guilty spending his money on myself. It'd be awesome at first.. but then he would be literally all I rely on and I don't think I could do that. I'd feel pathetic if he was the only person I talk to and I'd have to ask him for money all the time. It'd be awful I think. I wish I could just take a 3 month vacation from work like you do in school. I've been there 2 1/2 years and I just feel so burnt out.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

KelsKels said:


> My fiance has told me he would be fine with me quitting my job. He thinks he can support us on just his income fine. I really can't stand my job sometimes. Especially days like today where I get lectured all day and I come home with pain in my feet and back that lasts until the next day.. but I think I would feel too guilty spending his money on myself. It'd be awesome at first.. but then he would be literally all I rely on and I don't think I could do that. I'd feel pathetic if he was the only person I talk to and I'd have to ask him for money all the time. It'd be awful I think. I wish I could just take a 3 month vacation from work like you do in school. I've been there 2 1/2 years and I just feel so burnt out.


Yeah, I agree with you, I don't think you should do that. It's very important to be able to support yourself. Even if you trust him completely, you never know what could happen, quitting work is the worst idea. And yeah, it is pathetic for adults to intentionally be supported by someone else, that would be acting like a child. I hate working too, but don't let yourself be seduced by the easy road.


----------



## jonjagger

some pretty x-rated stuff


----------



## Barakiel

xxDark Horse said:


> Why the fu is the word *** censored?


Only badass ppl are allowed to use it, I guess :?


----------



## Maverick34

TenYears said:


> Good advice, I guess.
> 
> Idk, we had been talking for over a year and a half. The stuff we talked about wasn't stuff "friends" talk about. But, meh, it doesn't matter, she got cold feet. Thank you.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> She wants me to call her this afternoon. She left me three VMs, crying. Saying she saw what I posted, and she does not want me out of her life, she just doesn't know that she feels "that way" about me. I just don't want to go through the semantics of her defending herself, me trying to defend myself, and then us just going around in circles to find we're right where we started.
> 
> I don't know how anything, _*anything*_ could have been misinterpreted here. We clearly were not talking on the phone or by text in the way that friends do. So she clearly got cold feet. So. I don't know what there is left to talk about. So, I'm not going to call her. It would be pointless and it would only make me feel worse.
> 
> Like someone in this thread alluded to earlier, I guess I'm not worth wanting, or putting up with, or fighting for. I feel lower than dirt right now. I want to self-harm. I want to do other things, although I'm not going to. I feel absolutely, completely, totally...worthless.


My sympathies man


----------



## Ape

"The Blues got a hold on me."


----------



## Shawn81

What to do now. Later. Tomorrow. This week. Next week. etc.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm even annoying my cat now.


----------



## feels

Found a perfect studio apartment that I believe my boyfriend and I could afford together. But the original plan was to live with my best friend as well. She doesn't need to leave home but she was excited about the idea. If this apartment works out, though, then I'm gonna be stoked but I'm also gonna feel like a dick.


----------



## Blue Dino

My housemate keeps leaving me to walk her dog and takes him out to poop. Even now when she's back from vacation, she's rarely home.



Charmeleon said:


> Yeah its like the beginning of a reunion tour or something even though it's only been like 5 years lol. I actually just discovered their music recently, I like them, pretty groovy. Definitely on my must see list


Never been really into them, I only like a few of their songs. I just remembered they were a big deal to some when they were disbanding.



SilkyJay10 said:


> I dont know why but I find this cute, and funny. But hopefully the cat isn't clawing it up, or doing it's business on your sun roof or something. I think it just likes you and wants to be your buddy.


My guess is maybe it likes the warm of the car hood since it's been cold here lately. I don't see any claw marks, but its not like the paint on the car is in the best shape regardless. :lol


----------



## Shawn81

I got an unexpected friend request from someone who seems nice, but I've never talked to. I wonder if it was an accident. :blank


----------



## regimes

there are too many beautiful wedding dresses for me to choose from.


----------



## KelsKels

Thinking about changing my name to Kelsadilla to match other usernames.. but ehhh. I've had this one going on 5 years now.


----------



## Charmeleon

I'm still like the last person on earth to not see the new star wars 



KelsKels said:


> Thinking about changing my name to Kelsadilla to match other usernames.. but ehhh. I've had this one going on 5 years now.


Kinda sounds like quesadilla lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Charmeleon said:


> I'm still like the last person on earth to not see the new star wars


I haven't seen it either


----------



## TheSkinnyOne

I need money and friends that get me. I need to figure out what to do with my life. I almost have a psychology bachelors but i decided i wasn't going to get anywhere with it and i like computers. So I originally thought I would dual major. Now I feel like I don't have to. I just want to get out of school and get a job and move out of this boring house.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm not sure what I want to do with my facial hair. I know I look better with a little but don't know exactly how I want it.


----------



## millenniumman75

There can't be this much chaos!


----------



## coeur_brise

If i could tell just one sad sack story and I'll stop...
If the world's a stage and we're the actors, then certainly this was a tragedy. Everything was going along but someone had to die. Somebody always dies... Maybe. And there had to be a crazy plot twist, just had to be there. Somehow I've always known.










Edit: but what about Robert Frost, girl? He was always this wise guy who said he knew one thing about life: it goes on. Damn.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hope it lasts a while this time


----------



## uziq

so stressseddedddddddddddddddd


----------



## TryingMara

So happy to be home.


----------



## Pongowaffle

When baggy and saggy outfits were popular, older people would wear those hideous ugly tight and skinny jeans. Now with tight and skinny jeans, slim fit clothing being popular, older people now wears the hideous ugly baggy and saggy pants and clothes.


----------



## Steve French

Got a text from a random number going "Hey Mr. 6 inches!" I can't recall ever whinging on about my dick size, so this must have come from a time I got black out drunk. I think it must be one of my classmates from when I went partying with them at the end of last semester. Hopefully I didn't whip er out. Liquor is a hell of a drug. 

Anyways, it's at least 6.5.


----------



## TenYears

People trolling on American Idol are funny. But are also freaking me out a bit. Strange people. Especially Joe. I love Joe. But Joe needs to go home and never come back :um


----------



## KelsKels

Charmeleon said:


> I'm still like the last person on earth to not see the new star wars
> 
> Kinda sounds like quesadilla lol


That's the point, silly :b quesadillas are bomb af.


----------



## Charmeleon

KelsKels said:


> That's the point, silly :b quesadillas are bomb af.


They certainly are lol. But yeah dude, you can always change it back. I recently changed mine to this and I'm rocking the hell out of it


----------



## Alcadaeus

I was laying in bed browsing the web on my phone and I hear someone knock on the door. Oh it's my mom I say. I quickly got up as fast I could to open the door for her without checking the peephole. Surprisingly it wasn't her, it was my sister's friend. You should have seen the look of my face, I was so confused. I awkwardly told her oh let me get her. After a couple of steps I thought, hold on a minute, I shouldn't let her wait outside because it's cold and raining. So I quickly go back to the door and told her to come inside. Told me sister what was up and went to the bathroom because I had to go. Not checking the peephole is the way to life.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if we still have some leftover peach cobbler :um.


----------



## Shawn81

I need a new show to binge watch. But I've seen most of the good sci fi stuff. I wonder if I should try and watch that Buffy the Vampire Slayer show. Never bothered because it looked more like a teen drama or something.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Shawn81 Don't underestimate the entertainment value of teen dramas. :lol


----------



## DiscardYourFear

_So, you know how people are
When it's all gone much too far
The way their minds are made
Still, there's something you should know
That I could not let show
That fear of letting go

And in this moment, I need to be needed
With this darkness all around me, I like to be liked
In this emptiness and fear, I want to be wanted
'Cause I love to be loved
I love to be loved 
Yes, I love to be loved

I cry the way that babies cry
The way they can't deny
The way they feel
Words, they climb all over you
'Til they uncover you
From where you hide

And in this moment, I need to be needed
When my self-esteem is sinking, I like to be liked
In this emptiness and fear,
I want to be wanted
'Cause I love to be loved
I love to be loved 
Oh I love to be loved_

Posted for all my SASy friends. I'm thinking of all of you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@DiscardYourFear Another great song. 

I'm thinking about how my sleep issues are driving me crazy, and I'm probably crazy enough without that extra bonus.


----------



## Shawn81

SamanthaStrange said:


> @Shawn81 Don't underestimate the entertainment value of teen dramas. :lol


I dunno. Some of them can be pretty rough. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

SamanthaStrange said:


> @*DiscardYourFear* Another great song.


PG has a bunch of great ones.


----------



## feels

Feeling depressed for the first time in months. I think it's because so much is changing soon and I'm just way out of my comfort zone. It's making my anxiety go through the roof too. I'm not trying to be fun or engage with people. I'm just keeping to myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just gotta get through a few more hours then home free for 2 days


----------



## ISeeker

Feeling bad. Why I have a mother like that? I guess it's not her fault but if I could, I'd be thousands of kilometers away.

Sent by my mobile


----------



## feels

Might be in apartment within 8 days ahhh


----------



## Pongowaffle

It feels very weird now that my dad is retired a month ago. For almost 50 years, he has not taken more than 2 straight days off. So never been on a holiday or vacation this entire time. Now here he is sitting around with little to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't even tell the difference between Miller Genuine Draft & Miller Lite, they taste exactly the same to me, which essentially flavourless. If it wasn't free I'd really rant about it


----------



## Cyan22

Well then, ****. Why make a fuss about it in the first place?


----------



## coeur_brise

DiscardYourFear said:


> _So, you know how people are
> When it's all gone much too far
> The way their minds are made
> Still, there's something you should know
> That I could not let show
> That fear of letting go
> 
> And in this moment, I need to be needed
> With this darkness all around me, I like to be liked
> In this emptiness and fear, I want to be wanted
> 'Cause I love to be loved
> I love to be loved
> Yes, I love to be loved
> 
> And in this moment, I need to be needed
> When my self-esteem is sinking, I like to be liked
> In this emptiness and fear,
> I want to be wanted
> 'Cause I love to be loved
> I love to be loved
> Oh I love to be loved_
> 
> Posted for all my SASy friends. I'm thinking of all of you.


This is perfect for what im going through. :rub


----------



## KelsKels

Waiting for my hair to lighten... I really shouldn't be doing it myself. I know it wont be perfect but thats fine with me. Doing it myself costs $20 and having it done is $100.. so in the end I guess its worth it. Using Redken up to 7 lightener with 20 vol developer. Leaving it in about a half hour to get it as light as possible. Didn't feather the highlights enough toward the crown so I left some lines.. but eh. Whatever.

Still debating if I want to buy a 9v toner or use my 9n. Leaning towards violet.


----------



## SilentLyric

never enough time after work to relax. or before work for that matter. the only good thing about work is sometimes you see a cutie, but otherwise IT SUCKS YO.


----------



## Alcadaeus

I want to head to bed but I have to prepare dinner because I didn't eat enough. Not hungry. Never thought this was possible.


----------



## coeur_brise

What went wrong? Was it because I spoke about Brokeback Mountain and the first love scene which was probably painful and rather hasty albeit passionate? I remember a disconnect. Mentioning Brokeback was supposed to make you smile. Talking about anal was. What went wrong.. What..


----------



## Kevin001

I think I might have another facial cyst or maybe its just a pimple. Idk.


----------



## 23Daydreamer

Thinking about how disappointed work must be with me for being so weak and not being able to cope with life


----------



## Alcadaeus

Sister told me I say "shoot" a lot which I thought I didn't. Within the next 20 minutes I said "shoot" twice. The first one I didn't notice until my sister pointed it out. The second time I stopped mid word because I finally realized I said the darn word often. We both laughed that 2nd time, shoot.


----------



## Charmeleon

It's cold and I have the fan on.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Grace
Thank you, Devin and Neil.


----------



## bad baby




----------



## TryingMara

You were someone I trusted the most, but now I don't even see us being in touch in the future. You're so selfish. Did any of us even cross your mind? It's getting more difficult to overlook things.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm not sure why I am tempted to keep going back to S&C. It's pretty much identical to any part of the internet where people go and 'discuss' controversial issues.


----------



## AceEmoKid

thos Beans


----------



## JustThisGuy

Not sure if fart...or poo. Fearing shart. Brb, internet.


----------



## Elad

Walls getting plastered and painted, wood floors getting varnished and all I can think about is living in this house alone. I really should get someone else to pay rent but how does that work when you want to hide from everyone? 

If only dogs could contribute financially.


but on the upside I now have a garden to work on and stuff I can paint. I should be happy about this, instead I'm having a why-you-alive-bro-you-look-grotesque-and-have-nothing-to-add-to-anything day. Way too many hyphens.


----------



## SuperSky

Some people have the stupidest opinions. Please, just stop trying to think. It hurts us all.


----------



## Ineko

It hurts, but I need the pain to feel alive again. I need warm arms around me, I miss human contact so badly.


----------



## Elad

How tf do you use SAS mobile? Can't see reply buttons, new posts link takes you to threads and their first posts, drop down menu works 1/10 times.

Whoever designed this: you dun goofed


----------



## bad baby

Just realized I forgot to take the trash with me when I locked up earlier. Now I gotta go back (>_<)

Today was a good day though, after the pure and utter hell that was Friday. Doing some social thing later this evening, feeling simultaneously expectant and nervous. Hope it all goes well. And my coping method of choice is eating cake. Not very effective, and terrible for my waistline, but how could I resist that cute pink bunny packaging (>_<)(>_<)

**** I feel so bloated. Good thing I have an hour long walk in the freezing cold to take care of the calories yo \(^o^)/

#thepoorlife


----------



## ShatteredGlass

it's all so damn futile.

less than 3 weeks until school.

luckily it's still a (fairly) long while, but i'm already dreading it. already having bad dreams about it. already nervous about future embarrassments (i.e the oral presentation in like term 2).

i didn't make a new year's resolution this year.

after all, it's all so damn futile. making friends ain't gonna happen. who wants to be friends with the one piece who doesn't fit in the puzzle anyway? the outlier that is ignored in the final data. cliques look through me. the ghost that lurks around the school, perceived as 'creepy'. minimal words will come out of my mouth. what's the point in talking. just more meaningless people with their meaningless small talk. 'hi.' 'good.'

what good will therapy do?

pointless.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope it tastes good.


----------



## Maverick34

Glad I came online early today to talk to her, because she won't be on tonight


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish you would just come out say, "It was me. .... Wanting someone else, wanting other things." Not just, its not you it's me. Your heart lies in a place I couldn't be.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Are you kidding me with that friend request? Apparently you've forgotten that ridiculous PM you sent me a few months ago. Well, I haven't. And it takes a lot to offend me, so, yeah... no.


----------



## Charmeleon

I'm such a mess.


----------



## Shawn81

Some people from here I haven't heard from in a while and hoping they're doing okay.


----------



## feels

My boyfriend and I have are own apartment now. Moving in on the 15th. I'm excited to decorate.


----------



## millenniumman75

SamanthaStrange said:


> Are you kidding me with that friend request? Apparently you've forgotten that ridiculous PM you sent me a few months ago. Well, I haven't. And it takes a lot to offend me, so, yeah... no.


:hide -> :duck I'm already on your friends list *sweeps sweat off the forehead in relief*

BOZO AWARD OF THE MONTH:
Tie for two people - Vontez Burfict and Adam Jones of the Cincinnati Bengals. You ruined the season!


----------



## Arcases

I came along for the ride 
you're wicked with the clutch
it happened so fast
and it hurt so much 
you're a cockroach

and i can't look away

i should have known about now
i do it to myself
you it's what i never say

you're a cockroach 

and i can't look away 

thanks matt walst


----------



## bad baby

i wish i had somebody. the loneliness is starting to weigh me down a little. i've met lots of people in 2 months, probably more than i have for the past 2 years before this. but i feel more alone than ever. i want a boyfriend. someone to love and who loves me back >;(

(dear diary...) today i made my first friend in class (YAYYY!!!!), and we hung out for half a day in the city. she told me about her situation, and sitting across from her at lunch i felt this weird pang in my chest... i suck at explaining stuff lol obv, but... for the first time in a long time i wanted to be friends with someone not out of selfish reasons. it makes me seriously mad and contemptuous of this world we live in when good people are treated badly for reasons beyond their control. like seriously world, wtf???



SamanthaStrange said:


> Are you kidding me with that friend request? Apparently you've forgotten that ridiculous PM you sent me a few months ago. Well, I haven't. And it takes a lot to offend me, so, yeah... no.


ok this is none of my business but now i'm curious


----------



## Ape

I would like to go back to school to get yet another degree....maybe something in the medical field...immunology, maybe? I don't think anything makes me happier than studying. I really love sitting in lectures and taking notes. Also, I've been the most creative as far as fiction, song-writing, and drawing while sitting in lectures, haha.


----------



## intheshadows

Bored and lonely..


----------



## Kevin001

Do people dislike happy people? It seems like I get bashed for not being negative and angry all the time. Go figure.


----------



## Odinn

If i am not wasting all my days playing video games and running away from life.... what would i be doing?
The stress, had it continued from those years ago, would have killed me for sure.


----------



## Arcases

roses are red
violets are blue
i'm neither a rose or violent towards you 


lame but innovative


----------



## tea111red

Maybe I crossed the line, lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

brother "every time I come in your room I see a feminine looking man frozen on the screen"

me: "What are you talking about?" *looks at where I paused music video* oh right.

brother "That's the third time today I've struggled to identify the sex of someone on your screen"

...

"Why does he look like he's trying to be Mick Jagger"

Me: "Are you saying Mick Jagger looks like a woman or?"

brother: "No I'm saying because he tried to look like Mick Jagger he looks like a woman."

This is getting hilarious now

note: 



 



 



 (last one is actually a woman)

Then I started playing Depeche Mode and he ran out of my room.


----------



## tea111red

I really, really hate weekends.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Uhhhh...never mind. :blush


----------



## millenniumman75

Hmmm......18F with a windchill of 4F.
I think I am going to need my winter leggings AND sweatpants tonight.
Bundle up for my run.


----------



## Elad

Is SAS slowing down in terms of thread replies? could be my time zone or just imagining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Elad said:


> Is SAS slowing down in terms of thread replies? could be my time zone or just imagining.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's been like 8 permabans in the last two weeks, who's even left to reply :lol


----------



## Elad

Wings of Amnesty said:


> There's been like 8 permabans in the last two weeks, who's even left to reply :lol


What happened? Does seem like the regular post spammers are missing .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uziq

why in the hell did I re-open my facebook

why must I be so insecure about my friend count

why in the hell did I just send those friend requests to people I barely know.


----------



## bad baby

Woke up this morning and my throat feels like it's on fire and I sound like Darth ****ing Vader after a hard night of partying. It's been like more than a month since the last time my voice was good. I've forgotten what I even sound like normally (-_-||)

Aaaand just realized to my dismay that trains come less than once an hour around these parts. Hoping I can check into the hotel early and catch the train to work. Or rent a bike and ride there - Google maps says it's about an hour on foot, so hopefully it'll be like a half-hour ride? Trying to coordinate things around these ****ty train schedules is a royal pain in the *** (>_<) ..Can't wait to be home again :c



Persephone The Dread said:


> brother "every time I come in your room I see a feminine looking man frozen on the screen"
> 
> me: "What are you talking about?" *looks at where I paused music video* oh right.
> 
> brother "That's the third time today I've struggled to identify the sex of someone on your screen"
> 
> ...
> 
> "Why does he look like he's trying to be Mick Jagger"
> 
> Me: "Are you saying Mick Jagger looks like a woman or?"
> 
> brother: "No I'm saying because he tried to look like Mick Jagger he looks like a woman."
> 
> This is getting hilarious now
> 
> note:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (last one is actually a woman)
> 
> Then I started playing Depeche Mode and he ran out of my room.


:lol


----------



## ponyboy99

At the moment im thinking how hard it is to talk to other people/ members in life and online...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calichick

I am getting fed up of this guy who is stalking me online. I suspected some while ago that he might have mental health issues but when I knew him many years ago, he seemed fine- just extremely quiet at my last job.

But seeing as it's been about 16 months since I last acknowledged him, and he still stalks me weekly online, I am wondering if I should tell him to 1) get lost 2) delete him from my social media 3) hide all my personal info and hope that there is some privacy feature which restricts him from seeing anything about me and hope I never even have to so much as see his name _ever again_.

Like, wtf. What the good f***? I barely know this dude and we only knew each other for 2 months and I don't want to think about him, I don't want to see him stalking me, I want to pretend like I've never met him in my life, hes just- not my type. He's not anything to me.

Why can't he get that? Jeez.


----------



## a degree of freedom

What is it called when there is some button in your brain that gives you pain and is activated by thinking about it? It makes me spaztic and cry out from how it hurts but it's so stupid because nothing is actually wrong. Over some time I'll "calm down" but it's strange to say you've calmed down when you weren't even worked up. It was really bad about a half hour ago. It's still there and makes me tense up from time to time. What is happening to me? I used to have these kinds of strange "episodes"--what a hilarious word to use for something so dumb--much more often and they've become very rare, but I've never understood it in the least. It's like a super embarrassing memory in how you might respond to it when you think about it, except that there is no memory. There's nothing there. I'm in pain over absolutely nothing. Will I ever one day understand this?


----------



## bad baby

bad baby said:


> Woke up this morning and my throat feels like it's on fire and I sound like Darth ****ing Vader after a hard night of partying. It's been like more than a month since the last time my voice was good. I've forgotten what I even sound like normally (-_-||)
> 
> Aaaand just realized to my dismay that trains come less than once an hour around these parts. Hoping I can check into the hotel early and catch the train to work. Or rent a bike and ride there - Google maps says it's about an hour on foot, so hopefully it'll be like a half-hour ride? Trying to coordinate things around these ****ty train schedules is a royal pain in the *** (>_<) ..Can't wait to be home again :c
> 
> :lol


Got to work alright. Took me over an hour by bicycle, even slower than walking lol. I haven't ridden a bike since I was like 10 years old and I was nervous as **** everytime I passed by a car turning onto the main road I break into a cold sweat thinking im gonna fall off while stopping. And I had to stop every 10 min or so to check the map route on my phone. Also the seat was too high and it dug into my crotch everytime I tried to brake. TMI LOL (._.) It was a lovely scenic ride though. On the way I passed by a couple on a bike - boy riding, girl sitting in the back - and it was like a scene straight out of some Korean drama \(>ω<)/

I actually got to the hotel pretty early and tried to check-in before their check-in time, but the guy at the front desk is a trainee and he got _really_ flustered and started stammering and shaking and another senior staff member had to come and take over. I felt kind of bad for putting him in a difficult situation, so I quickly deposited my luggage and left lol :/

Gonna check out the sweet ramen place next door now. I'm so hungry I could eat a hundred bowls yo.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Should not have eaten that sour cream yesterday. Now I look like rudolph the red nose reindeer with a pimple on my nose.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I planned to get so much done this weekend. But of course I spent the whole time on netlfix and imgur, only taking breaks to fap.


----------



## Charmeleon

things


----------



## Raulz

I miss my animu. Now when I watch it, I get bored and am no longer enthralled by it like I was a year ago.


----------



## Barakiel

Raulz said:


> I miss my animu. Now when I watch it, I get bored and am no longer enthralled by it like I was a year ago.


I lose interest in things sooo often too  though in my experience, I usually regain my enthusiasm again, it just takes a while. Hopefully you experience the same and enjoy your animu again. Stay determined


----------



## kaaryn

Wow i just admire that you have a license!!!


----------



## kaaryn

Oh i was really relating to the first message excuse me x


----------



## SilentStrike

It is time for lunch, i have not eaten breakfast and i am hungry and you wouldn't like me when i'm hungry because i get 2% more cranky.


----------



## Odinn

Thinking about... running away from responsibility for a little while longer


----------



## Kevin001

Sorry we only have two tickets.


----------



## Barakiel

I can't unsee the Union Jack as asymmetrical now.


----------



## Just Lurking

I'm tired of seeing the word "BREAKING" in front of news headlines, especially when it's usually very bad in nature.

When did this become a thing?


----------



## tea111red

It's going to take so damn long to save up to get plastic surgery.


----------



## dune87

it's time to find another recipe to do with mushrooms. maybe in the oven, hmmm


----------



## Cyan22

Something's wrong with this coffee, who prepared it?!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Global warming made it cold as **** here the last few days.


----------



## millenniumman75

Some of the posts on this page have made me chuckle. I need it. :lol


----------



## tea111red

vknjr9f rv39f egt fbi8hfv ic9ufvd o8rgfbdrvgbc jfgbe2xoijcgye vgricgb h4


----------



## Raulz

I need to fix my sleep schedule. School's gonna be starting again for me in a few days but I keep staying up late at night and don't wake up until the afternoon. :/


----------



## uziq

i'm almost at 1000 posts


----------



## Denzoy

Should go to bed


----------



## Shawn81

Making myself really angry thinking about really horrible people.


----------



## Pongowaffle

It always drives me nuts to see people driving retired police patrol vehicles thinking they are cops, I drive extra cautious and only to see some scumbag with a backwards mlb cap on the driver seat instead and bobbing his head to the southern rap music he is blasting. I think to myself > this guy made me slow down like a grandpa?


----------



## feels

Gonna try to take the exam on Friday that's required for my surgical tech application. Really hoping I haven't forgotten too much A&P


----------



## tea111red

I hope this week goes by fast.


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn

Rather than tending to more depressing real life problems... Should I move my lesbian Vampire and Fairy couple with their 3 Plumbots and magical Genie into their newly renovated castle?


----------



## Kevin001

I wish I could of met @Neptunus. Sounds like she was a cool person.


----------



## Crisigv

I can't believe 3 days have gone by already. Two more to go.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:wtf

I mean, _seriously_, what the f***?

It never ends.


----------



## Mary13579

Gotta go to work in a few days! It won't leave my mind! BLEHHH that social anxiety for the win.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bad baby

**** start to the morning. I lost one contact lens in the shower, and I left my glasses at home so I don't even have a backup. This must be what being a pirate feels like. I don't feel safe riding a bike to work now. Plus my butt kinda hurts from yesterday >;(


----------



## feels

If I won that powerball **** I'd give a million of it to my leasing consultant. You the real mvp. We lucked out with all of this.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> If I won that powerball **** I'd give a million of it to my leasing consultant. You the real mvp. We lucked out with all of this.


O wow, congrats on having your own place at 23 .


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> O wow, congrats on having your own place at 23 .


Thanks, man! I'm really excited. The guy that leased this out to us has been so damn helpful. He was the first consultant that we found that really worked with us and took us seriously. It's gonna be hard tho lol. Gonna have to start really watching how I spend. But I love having this much responsibility. Now hopefully I can just finish my schooling and get a better job in a year or so.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Now hopefully I can just finish my schooling and get a better job in a year or so.


Great goals, you seem to be on your way. Good luck. This inspires me to get my sh*t together.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

And now my thread is closed, without a single answer from a moderator. This is such bull****. Why the **** am I even here....


----------



## Shawn81

Someone.


----------



## Alcadaeus

I'm disappointed on this product I got today. It wasn't as good as I thought it would be. But still, there's benefits to it so I will use it maybe once a week. That's how many times I plan to for the new year anyways.


----------



## Nozz

The things I need to get back on track with tomorrow - today was not a great day.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm glad I got that taken care of.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Most people piss me off for one reason or another. It's hard to actually like someone, mostly I feel indifference at best. The exceptions are definitely the minority.


----------



## Charmeleon

interesting things


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Persephone The Dread said:


> Most people piss me off for one reason or another. It's hard to actually like someone, mostly I feel indifference at best. The exceptions are definitely the minority.


Close your eyes and, and take a deep breath. Open your eyes closely, and then go eat whoever you dislike ..

Feel better now?

I think it's weird you feel like this tho. To me I am indiffirent for most people, especially on here. I hate very few. Could be because I am very little political invested on this website and you seem not to be. I have nothing to dislike people for the most part. But then again, I also like very few. I think I am in a not give a **** state about this website state at the moment.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Demon Soul said:


> Close your eyes and, and take a deep breath. Open your eyes closely, and then go eat whoever you dislike ..
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> I think it's weird you feel like this tho. To me I am indiffirent for most people, especially on here. I hate very few. Could be because I am very little political invested on this website and you seem not to be. I have nothing to dislike people for the most part. But then again, I also like very few. I think I am in a not give a **** state about this website state at the moment.


I didn't just mean this website, and I don't dislike most people who annoy me (though I do dislike some,) as I said, I become apathetic to them, but I am unable to like most people.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Persephone The Dread said:


> I didn't just mean this website, and I don't dislike most people who annoy me (though I do dislike some,) as I said, I become apathetic to them, but I am unable to like most people.


That's normal? I can only like those I talk to, and I talk to those I like


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I'm thinking of idiotic posts that i've been reading on this forum lately. The amount of smug ignorance is incredible.


----------



## Crisigv

I've been getting out of bed past noon for the past 4 days now and I feel so gross. I have really messed up my sleep schedule and I don't fall asleep till at least 3am. Tomorrow is my last day off before 5 days in a row of work, so I need to force myself to get up early.


----------



## tea111red

908ugy895uhbtv4u38yhg4vijhvuibjei

..........


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My brother is trying to set up his computer. Something isn't working right and now all the lights upstairs aren't working lmao what. It's OK my PC is still working.

*edit:* OK his PC problems were unrelated he just turned on his light and that happened, that makes more sense.


----------



## McFly

Just spotted two more regulars that got permabanned. And not surprised they were either. One I hope gets therapy before he continues to self destruct.


----------



## Charmeleon

McFly said:


> Just spotted two more regulars that got permabanned. And not surprised they were either. One I hope gets therapy before he continues to self destruct.


who!!!


----------



## McFly

Charmeleon said:


> who!!!


OPs of these threads:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/harsher-penalties-for-drugs-1650106/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/new-star-wars-movie-spoiler-warning-1688145/


----------



## Charmeleon

McFly said:


> OPs of these threads:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/harsher-penalties-for-drugs-1650106/
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/new-star-wars-movie-spoiler-warning-1688145/


jt guy was a troll so good riddance. poor iggy tho, hope he gets help


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Demon Soul said:


> That's normal? I can only like those I talk to, and I talk to those I like


I didn't say it wasn't tbh, you did lol. But how pissed off I get at people isn't normal but oh well. I'm not.


----------



## Cashel

McFly said:


> OPs of these threads:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/harsher-penalties-for-drugs-1650106/
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/new-star-wars-movie-spoiler-warning-1688145/


Awww, I thought Ig just got temporarily banned. too bad.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Persephone The Dread said:


> I didn't say it wasn't tbh, you did lol. But how pissed off I get at people isn't normal but oh well. I'm not.


Ok. I think I am fine with that


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Persephone The Dread said:


> Most people piss me off for one reason or another. It's hard to actually like someone, mostly I feel indifference at best. The exceptions are definitely the minority.


Yeah I know what you mean (I think??). Even people I genuinely like are not plausible options to build friendships with for the most part. There is always some fatal flaw in their personality and how it mixes with my own that ensures maximum futility in every attempt to procure a friendship that isn't entirely superficial.

When I think about it, it's probably me. My utterly unstable personality that resembles many features of borderline personality disorder, which I most likely have. Bleh. Idk. I don't really know anything lmao.


----------



## Shawn81

How nice a really long, affectionate irl hug would be.


----------



## lost wanderer

what wouldn't I do for 10+ millions


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Shawn81 said:


> How nice a really long, affectionate irl hug would be.


Yeah. Sigh.

Also, I hope I can sleep tonight, I'm so sick of insomnia.


----------



## bad baby

So apparently the definition of a "park" round these parts is some plot of rural land with a baseball diamond embedded in amongst a bunch of meandering paths on a hill leading into people's homes. I tried to follow Google map's directions and it led me into somebody's driveway. And then this old lady came out to use the water hose in the backyard, and she saw me standing there, and she was all like, "Konnichiwa," and I was like, "Konnichiwa," back... and then I left.

The fun and action-packed adventures of bad baby. To be continued \(^o^+)/


----------



## Shawn81

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah. Sigh.
> 
> Also, I hope I can sleep tonight, I'm so sick of insomnia.


Same. Damn night terrors with it. Sleeping is not supposed to be more stress than being awake.


----------



## Blue Dino

This one chair on my balcony keeps getting tipped over by the win. When it falls, it makes this loud clanging earth shattering sound that probably woke up the entire house.



bad baby said:


> So apparently the definition of a "park" round these parts is some plot of rural land with a baseball diamond embedded in amongst a bunch of meandering paths on a hill leading into people's homes. I tried to follow Google map's directions and it led me into somebody's driveway. And then this old lady came out to use the water hose in the backyard, and she saw me standing there, and she was all like, "Konnichiwa," and I was like, "Konnichiwa," back... and then I left.
> 
> The fun and action-packed adventures of bad baby. To be continued \(^o^+)/


:lol sounds like some conspiracy plan by the government and urban planners to desperately groom as much professional baseball stars as possible.


----------



## tehuti88

bad baby said:


> So apparently the definition of a "park" round these parts is some plot of rural land with a baseball diamond embedded in amongst a bunch of meandering paths on a hill leading into people's homes. I tried to follow Google map's directions and it led me into somebody's driveway. And then this old lady came out to use the water hose in the backyard, and she saw me standing there, and she was all like, "Konnichiwa," and I was like, "Konnichiwa," back... and then I left.
> 
> The fun and action-packed adventures of bad baby. To be continued \(^o^+)/


:lol

This reminds me of when I went for a walk down a nearby road which crosses old/inactive railroad tracks...just this dead-end road leading past the woods. It was early in the year and I went earlier in the day than usual, and walked further than I usually do, into this really isolated, wooded area with very few houses.

Just as I was passing this one house a woman came out to her mailbox wearing a nightgown. She clutched it around herself when she saw me walking by and started laughing, saying in a disbelieving voice, "Nobody ever comes around here!"

Poor nightgown lady, with the random weird girl walking by her house late in the morning way out in the middle of nowhere. What timing. :lol


----------



## Shawn81

Seemingly random friend requests from people you don't recognize and no message with it. Obviously decline, right? Could be just another spam account trying to sell you pills, or some kind of bot building an advertising list, or whatever. But what if it's a real person, and they're just a lurker, and they actually read/notice your posts, and it's their way of saying hi? Don't want to be rude to them or make them feel unwelcome, if that's the case.


----------



## Odinn

Thinking of taking a bath!


----------



## Kevin001

I almost had a slip up, can't have that happen. Not this year. I have to keep improving.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol SAS is still showing permanently banned people as online and viewing the forum. And it's not that they've just written that in as their status since I can see their visitor messages but can't send one (if they'd made it friends only or private I wouldn't be able to see them at all.) Interesting.



ShatteredGlass said:


> Yeah I know what you mean (I think??). Even people I genuinely like are not plausible options to build friendships with for the most part. There is always some fatal flaw in their personality and how it mixes with my own that ensures maximum futility in every attempt to procure a friendship that isn't entirely superficial.
> 
> When I think about it, it's probably me. My utterly unstable personality that resembles many features of borderline personality disorder, which I most likely have. Bleh. Idk. I don't really know anything lmao.


I think I could have BPD, have thought that for a while now. It doesn't stop me building friendships/relationships with people I really like though, that's not enough to put me off. Just makes me feel like I can't be bothered with most people. Even if they're an alright person.

I often think I put people off with how all over the place my personality/interests are tbh. It feels like a jigsaw puzzle made up of pieces from several different puzzles.

The older I get the worse I seem to get in all areas. Probably working towards being a grumpy old wizard or something.



bad baby said:


> So apparently the definition of a "park" round these parts is some plot of rural land with a baseball diamond embedded in amongst a bunch of meandering paths on a hill leading into people's homes. I tried to follow Google map's directions and it led me into somebody's driveway. And then this old lady came out to use the water hose in the backyard, and she saw me standing there, and she was all like, "Konnichiwa," and I was like, "Konnichiwa," back... and then I left.
> 
> The fun and action-packed adventures of bad baby. To be continued \(^o^+)/


I'm really enjoying your posts in this thread lol.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Someone better win the damn lottery tonight cause I'm tired of buying tickets.


----------



## uziq

i've made some bad decisions


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I was rich so I could be comfortably agoraphobic


----------



## Shawn81

Wondering how some people are doing. Hoping they haven't forgotten me. Too anxious to ask them.


----------



## Just Lurking

If I had known that was going to be a 66-minute phone call, I might have put it off longer... Like, to the year 2037...

Well, it's out of the way now.


----------



## Crisigv

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm crazy.


----------



## unemployment simulator

weaning off the medication, only had half a tablet tonight. might not sleep as easy. I would like to try being back to med free.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Well, that thread just up and disappeared.


----------



## bad baby

Woke up on my day off to a call from management - apparently a parent made a safety complaint to headquarters that her kid ran out of the classroom before lesson. To be fair I should've kept a closer eye on him. But to be fair to me, your kid's also kind of a dick. So now we're even.

Encountered nervous stuttering front desk guy again the day before, when I needed help calling to reserve a taxi. He had serious trouble processing what I was saying, so I had to guide him through taking down my work address, number, time, etc. And even then his coworker had to eventually come and rescue him from my evil clutches. I wonder if that's his natural disposition, or if he's just never encountered a foreigner before (highly unlikely, seeing as he's working in a hotel), or if my broken Japanese is springing on multiple panic attacks for him.

Later in the day I had a hilariously awkward phone conversation with a staff member from city hall. His English was excellent (well, I feel like I've really lowered my standard of what constitutes "excellent English" since coming here, but still), but it took him so long to form words that around 65% of our exchange was filled by "ummmmm"s and "uhhhhh"s, and towards the end I sensed that he didn't know what to say to close the conversation so I quickly went, "Thank you. Have a good day!!!" and hung up before he could get another one of his um's and uh's in. Hopefully the sense of overwhelming relief was enough to excuse my abruptness.

Then the morning I was packing, I had the news on, and apparently somewhere in the area (which area? I have no idea... my area I'm assuming ._.) some guy opened the train window _while it was moving_, climbed out, and started walking along the train tracks, causing a huge traffic holdup for the morning commute. What's even weirder is that the news network station went and polled 100 people asking: "ARE HIS ACTIONS UNDERSTANDABLE?", and 12 people actually responded that YES, IT'S COMPLETELY UNDERSTANDABLE WHY HE DID THIS.


----------



## Shawn81

Why do I have to mess everything up. Instead of just being able to enjoy it. I need to just go away.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Took remeron yesterday for sleep and slept twice about 8 hours each and I'm still sleepy. It's like a tranquilizer for cute wittle ponies. I think I will do this once a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

There's something despicable about people who use others to fill a void in rough periods of their life, then when they find their feet and make some new friends, decide that they're suddenly too good for that person and subsequently drop them like a sack of ****. 

There's a term for these types, I like to call 'em "*****holes in the making".


----------



## DiscardYourFear

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, that thread just up and disappeared.


If it's the thread I'm thinking of, you and I are some badass threadkillers.

The Real Kim Shady has spoken. >


----------



## Odinn

This may be an opportunity to get a job but i am so scared... can i power through it?


----------



## Kevin001

I've been eating too much lately. I have way too much food here.


----------



## WhiteKitty

That it's too sunny to be at home..........yet the kitchen is a disaster....and I hate cleaning kitchens. I wish I could win the lottery and ditch the idea of some soul-devouring job that takes away the meaning of life....and work on my true vocations.


----------



## WhiteKitty

hesitation marks said:


> There's something despicable about people who use others to fill a void in rough periods of their life, then when they find their feet and make some new friends, decide that they're suddenly too good for that person and subsequently drop them like a sack of ****.
> 
> There's a term for these types, I like to call 'em "*****holes in the making".


Hmmm...reminds me of middle school.....the girls seemed a "Friend", until they got accepted into the popular crowds. Than they no longer even sat near me.


----------



## bad baby

Going back to the hotel today. It's a good thing because when I got home I realized I took one of the classroom textbooks home by mistake, thinking it was my own. I'll just go and put it back tomorrow - sneakily without anyone knowing \(^o^)/

Did a derp thing yesterday - I opened mail that was meant for the previou tenant. Idk why but in my sick groggy state I saw the envelope and thought it was a letter _from_ the previous tenant addressed to me, which, when I think about it now - why tf would he send a letter to me?? Derp x100 (-_-||) But anyway, it's a wedding invitation and I'm debating what to do with it, since I kind of...uhhh... tore up the envelope beyond repair..


----------



## DiscardYourFear

'Cause love's such an old-fashioned word
And love dares you to care for
The people on the edge of the night
And love dares you to change our way of
Caring about ourselves


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I forgot my headphones at work and feel like I'm going through withdrawal


----------



## TryingMara

Some posts are really eye opening. You may think someone's cool, then they'll post something that reveals they're really an ***. First impressions can be deceiving, even online.


----------



## UnderdogWins

I don’t know if I pressed something or what but I got a random chat pop up. :wtf

Sorry, random person but I don’t feel like chatting and I’m going to bed soon.


----------



## Shawn81

The usual.


----------



## loneranger

My friends, and why I'm feeling sick, especially the dizziness.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Another one of my old high school mates is a father...it's quite possible more of my old friends have kids now than not


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Try and type out the lyrics in romaji without looking anything up and just using memory/listening even though you can't understand half of it game.

K

...

intro music ...

anata no tegami ni wa yomenai ji dake atte sono kuchi kara, kikasete hoshii~

narenai shiro wa nigate toiki sae hibiku sora ... shiratara sukuwarwitoi5t4395i93405i89305

umaku

itsuka wasurete so n- this is going terribly

anata ni utsuru anata wo higakite mo kono me ni yakit--0

komorebi no - hey look it's my username on a bunch of shi- oh no missed tons

oh good this is just ah ah ah ah ah over and over.

-resou namida wa nagarete doko yuku no

watashi no namae something

daite

shinau no wa kowai

wasurete means please forget?

*edit:* that wasn't even it it was wasuretai so I guess want to forget.

next song:

...
...
...

hikari no magic

sora e ...yuku kimi e todoku youni

Well this has obviously been 10/10 such skills.

You know how they have nofap do they have nosleep as well?

I think I'm going to do that now.

Sleep I mean. God.


----------



## imskyhiii

*What im thinking*

im thinking why the hell can i not get over this guy that i don't even like. I just liked the attention he gave me cause it feels so good to get attention from the opposite sex when you feel like you look like complete **** and no one would want you.


----------



## knightofdespair

TryingMara said:


> Some posts are really eye opening. You may think someone's cool, then they'll post something that reveals they're really an ***. First impressions can be deceiving, even online.


People are different day to day and even hour by hour sometimes.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Every random thought.. seemingly unprovoked, that strolls by in your mind... what if it was an unexpected alternate reality, prevented by the thought having been experienced? I think this 'phenomenon' could be explained by the basic principle of the (prevented?) alternate reality; it was unexpected. You were to have no knowledge of it, but now that the thought has crossed your mind, you realize. In the cosmic scheme of things, it's 'possible', as perceived by the mind, as is 'anything'. It is now no longer going to happen as its once powerful main element has been turned into a cosmically impossible alternate reality. This reversal; possible - impossible. A powerful contrast.


----------



## layitontheline

Original Funny Games movie watching tonight! woooo. Gonna miss Michael Pitt though.


----------



## tea111red

I liked that as I was driving by some community center or whatever it was w/ some electronic sign outside the building, what flashed on the screen was "character quality [or maybe it was goal]: PERSEVERANCE." That's a good reminder to me.


----------



## feels

At some point recently I started being able to eat a lot more than I ever have and just having a bigger appetite in general. Now I kinda want that to go away since I gotta start spending way less money lol. IKEA's **** is real cute but the store feels like a prison or something. The whole way it's setup just makes me really uncomfortable. I'm looking forward to and dreading going.


----------



## Maverick34

Before I found SAS, there were 3 girls in my past who were not "the one" for me. They were cool but I didn't feel any deepness for them. I refuse to settle for that. I rather be alone. I know this one is "the one". It's just not easy making it happen


----------



## tea111red

Maverick 9 said:


> Before I found SAS, there were 3 girls in my past who were not "the one" for me. They were cool but I didn't feel any deepness for them. I refuse to settle for that. I rather be alone


I think like this, too.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

*I could have sworn I've seen this exact thread before...*

In my life time, I've experienced deja vu maybe 20 times at the most.

On SAS, I experience deja vu almost 20 times a day.:O


----------



## tea111red

Thank God I finally found someone that can cut bangs well on me.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish I could make a Facebook event titled, "The totally awesome B-day party at the buffet!!!11!!" and just invite everyone. It'll most likely be a small gathering. I'll get to hang out with family and smile at the camera while i eat. I do hope to get to that chocolate fountain if only to eat bananas dunked in chocolate. Hopefully there's a guy there stirring whatever chunks of unmelted chocolate there is at the bottom like last time.


----------



## SilentLyric

need a haircut badly.


----------



## Alcadaeus

I gave in and decided to buy a bar of my little sister's fundraiser chocolate. Thankfully there wasn't any left for me to buy. My mom sold all of it at her work in one day. It's a sign.


----------



## Elad

The new fantastic 4 was even worse than green lantern. Incredible. The beginning was alright then they try to stuff everything into the final 30 minutes. And Mr fantastic was supposed to be the father figure buts he's like 20? Why duck with the characters. Sigh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bad baby

now every time i go out i get the beginning signs of frostbite on my hands, a red splotchy skin condition-like...uhhh...condition on my hands that itches incessantly and crackled/bleeding knuckles. and it sucks because you can layer up other parts of your body, but you can't wear like multiple gloves or anything, so there's not much i can do about it :/

anyhow, a summary of my very, _very_ eventful day (may/may not be sarcasm there):

woke up early, checked out of the hotel, borrowed a bike to ride to the first workplace to return a misplaced book - i found the place easily enough, but took a wrong turn coming back since i've always called a taxi/caught the train and never ridden a bike back and i'm directionally-challenged, ended up getting lost and had to go into some kind of home depot-looking store to ask for directions back to the station and the nice lady there drew me a map (i'm starting to build up a collection of these, from all the times when i had to go back at nighttime and in the dark the landscape looked nothing like it did in broad daylight).

so yea it took me like almost two hours to make the trip, and when i got back to the hotel i'd already missed the morning train so had to sit in the lobby resisting the temptation of the ice cream vending machine staring me in the face while i waited for the next one ;(

felt a warm tug on my heartstrings when the train pulled into my city and i saw the familiar clocktower in the station square come into view. it's weird how attached i've grown to this place, despite still being an outsider (and probably always will be in many ways). i've only been away a grand total of 5 days this week, a couple hours up north, and i'm already homesick. but errr yeaaaa this lovey dovey feeling all dissipated when i stepped foot in my front door and was greeted by a notice from the gas company that they had cut off my hot water. so they kept sending me notices when i was out of town and when i didn't respond they went and did the snip. wtf.

so then i rang them up and it turns out all the places where i could go and pay my bill are closed until monday. the ossan on the other end was talking super loudly for some reason, he was either pissed off or trying to be helpful (likely both), and he kept asking me, "do you have the money? 3-1-9-0 yen. no money no gas." in Japanese and i was all like SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY JUST TELL ME WHERE TO PAY IT (mostly in English, as i didn't know what the Japanese word for "pay" is, which is kind of our key word of the day so i could see i was pretty screwed). eventually he understood and agreed to come to my place to collect the payment. when he got here i explained the situation and apologized 20 zillion times, and he bowed and i bowed and i bet he felt like a dick for being a dick to me on the phone. (which he may or may not have been. some things were probably lost in translation there)

the saving grace, though, is that work went great this week. the highlight of the week was when i coughed and sneezed on the precious little ****ers, the sickly **** that i am. ha, no, seriously. it was when one of my seven-year-olds ran to his mum after lesson and said to her, "this teacher is _so nice_," in Japanese. thanks kiddo, sensei is truly touched. but i'm probably never going to see you again so have a nice life.

~(>_<~) (~>o<)~


----------



## Blue Dino

I really need to change my windshield wipers. But this has been the case for the past year now  . It's now bad to the point where I can actually see better without turning them on during rain, instead of the blurry blinding streaks it leaves behind when I do. I almost ran over a teen dressed in all black riding a bike without lighting right in the middle of the road, because of this. He probably thought it was daredevil and swag thang 2 do so. YOLO!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have to get myself setup to record again. I may be a misery unto my last day but making music is a reprieve I need to latch onto throughout this journey


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I want someone to talk to.


----------



## Just Lurking

There's something really off-puttingly corny about the "_____ is in a relationship with _____" update on Facebook.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://www.moviecastingcall.org/201...iii-casting-for-extras-and-photo-doubles.html

'filming is taking place at the Pinewood Studios in London, England among other undisclosed locations in the United Kingdom. This film is using the secret working title "Space Bear"

LOL Space Bear. Amazing.

lol these forms 'ethnic origin' *massive list of countries* *selects English and another box comes up* jeez you want _all _ of them? Can I not just click European? I feel sorry for Americans lmao. (Unless somehow 100% Native American)

'please indicate where you, your parents, or your grandparents are from. You can select as many countries as applicable but please be accurate as authenticity is important to our clients' I can't lol, you do not list the country one of my grandparents is from.

I thought this part would be the easy bit >.>


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to stop eating dairy products.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> I really need to stop eating dairy products.


Why? I don't think I could do it, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why? I don't think I could do it, lol.


Its been upsetting my stomach more and more. I'm assuming you like ice cream too much?


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Kevin001 said:


> Its been upsetting my stomach more and more.


You may have lactose intolerance. Try taking Digestive Advantage for Lactose Intolerance. You take it once a day and should be able to handle dairy products better.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Its been upsetting my stomach more and more. I'm assuming you like ice cream too much?


Ice cream, cheese, yogurt... :yes

Have you ever tried any of the Lactaid products?


----------



## tea111red

Anhedonia........I must have that or go through periods of having it. Something is really wrong w/ the reward centers of my brain (probably other structures as well) anyway.....depression has messed them up. Wonder what my brain looks like now on a scan.


----------



## Kevin001

DiscardYourFear said:


> You may have lactose intolerance. Try taking Digestive Advantage for Lactose Intolerance. You take it once a day and should be able to handle dairy products better.


I had no issue growing up, maybe though. Thanks for the advice .



SamanthaStrange said:


> Ice cream, cheese, yogurt... :yes
> 
> Have you ever tried any of the Lactaid products?


I figured, lol. Nope never tried them, might give them a go.


----------



## Cletis

New England is going to win


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

happiness for other peoples' good fortunes and empathy for those down on their luck

:stu


----------



## SilentLyric

i better be able to cancel this membership in time.


----------



## Kevin001

Cletis said:


> New England is going to win


Thank God, kinda scared me at the end.


----------



## unemployment simulator

ive gone through about 10 hours of mixes in the last couple of days.


----------



## alienjunkie

if i shove my personality disorder up my *** will it go away


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Kevin001 said:


> I had no issue growing up, maybe though. Thanks for the advice .


I didn't develop lactose intolerance until I was in my late 20s. It's very common to get it in your 20s or 30s.


----------



## anxious87

Wondering if a lot of people clap, alone, at their tvs. Does it fulfill some social need. Are they aware of what theyre doing.


----------



## feels

I had a bad dream about my credit score going to **** and that my boyfriend owed thousands of dollars for some reason. Does this mean I'm like a real adult now??? Also this ****ing picture of the toaster my boyfriend bought for the house made my day



I was showing people at work and I think they thought I was crazy


----------



## tea111red

Those Febreeze oil air fresheners are horrible. I hate when the other people at work stick them in the outlets. They don't even really mask odors, but they sure do give me a headache and leave an odor on my clothes. I'm really tempted to hide them...haha.


----------



## rememo

Kevin001 said:


> Its been upsetting my stomach more and more. I'm assuming you like ice cream too much?


Could be gastritis or an ulcer, best to get seen by a doctor. Even go in for an endoscopy depending on the pain. As for ice cream.. I think this is something you need AA for.


----------



## shelbster18

Is it possible for a fifty something year old woman to manipulate a 22 year old by buying things for me and doing favors even though I always say you dont have to do that and they do it anyways? Because my gut is telling me to be cautious and I'm very wary of manipulative behavior. It can be destructive.


----------



## Kevin001

rememo said:


> Could be gastritis or an ulcer


I've been seen before, they couldn't tell me anything. I'll be alright, thanks .


----------



## Ineko

shelbster18 said:


> Is it possible for a fifty something year old woman to manipulate a 22 year old by buying things for me and doing favors even though I always say you dont have to do that and they do it anyways? Because my gut is telling me to be cautious and I'm very wary of manipulative behavior. It can be destructive.


If he doesn't feel that way you should be fine. But others will always put their two cents in and say otherwise I'm sure.
I had this happen to me (not the major age difference) but someone I was very good friends with that was very helpful to me after a few years decided I manipulated him into do those very things He decided to do even if I told him asked him not to.
As soon as one side doesn't get what they want or someone else buts into someones life, you can be called a manipulator.
Be careful.


----------



## shelbster18

Ineko said:


> If he doesn't feel that way you should be fine. But others will always put their two cents in and say otherwise I'm sure.
> I had this happen to me (not the major age difference) but someone I was very good friends with that was very helpful to me after a few years decided I manipulated him into do those very things He decided to do even if I told him asked him not to.
> As soon as one side doesn't get what they want or someone else buts into someones life, you can be called a manipulator.
> Be careful.


Geez. Sorry that happened to you. I know a lot about manipulation from doing my research and just from common sense and have seen it with my own eyes. And I know more than one manipulator. She's a friend but the signs are there. Manipulation can be subtle. It's a mind blow once it happens to the one being manipulated because you feel like you're the crazy one but it's the opposite way around. It's like it completely changes your perspective on people. :S


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I tried to search death on tumblr and got this:










:haha

trying to give me ideas?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Persephone The Dread said:


> I tried to search death on tumblr and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :haha
> 
> trying to give me ideas?


I think they've had that for a long time, something pops up when you try to search anorexia and thinspo too right?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I think they've had that for a long time, something pops up when you try to search anorexia and thinspo too right?


no not for me anyway.


----------



## uglyaznboi72

i hate myself, i hate people, i hate life, i hated my last job, i hate having to back to school, i hate living at home surrounded by too much family, i HATE being the ugliest of the uglies ...



HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE!!!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Persephone The Dread said:


> no not for me anyway.


"thinspo" and "anorexia" both gave me



> Everything okay?
> If you or someone you know is struggling with an eating disorder, NEDA is here to help: call 1-800-931-2237 or chat with them online.
> 
> If you are experiencing any other type of crisis, consider talking confidentially with a volunteer trained in crisis intervention at www.imalive.org, or anonymously with a trained active listener from 7 Cups of Tea.
> 
> And, if you could use some inspiration and comfort in your dashboard, go ahead and follow NEDA on Tumblr.
> 
> Go back
> View search results


----------



## Persephone The Dread

S&C is just the same crap ad nauseam now no one ever discusses anything new just the same hate over and over and over and over again.

This is page 666 of this thread.


----------



## Shawn81

This is only page 333 of this thread for me. I'm vaguely disappointed.


----------



## Elad

2016 and it still takes 5-10 working days to get internet connection moved to a new place.

Wtf &#128529;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

It's frustrating that I won't be able to get a well paying job for a long time.


----------



## Kevin001

I have no idea where to go from here.


----------



## lockS

Nobody wants to hire me and I'm starting to panic a little (or a lot).


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I feel very gregarious right now and have no one to talk to.


----------



## feels

A lot of good things are happening but I'm lonely as hell.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

> I once witnessed a father park his BMW over 2 stalls...when confronted he yelled at the accuser, "I paid for 2 spaces" & walked off with acknowledging him again


It doesn't have the same effect typed out but on the radio it was funny as hell


----------



## Alcadaeus

About that time when I had a mimosa. After drinking that, it seemed everything around me except me was in slow motion. I was able to notice so much detail in a short amount of time. I wonder if there's a way to recreate this effect without alcohol. Could be a confidence thing.


----------



## Odinn

I've been in the bath for too long, time to get out now.


----------



## Shawn81

A shrimp burrito.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Some genealogy studies show that most geniuses have these names: John, Robert, William, Charles, David, James, Richard, Johann, George, Paul. Glad to see Ringo finally got the credit he deserves .


----------



## Shawn81

Unusually lonely day, even for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One of these days I'm gonna look up the ingredients of BBQ sauce


----------



## Maverick34

One thing's for sure, SAS is not cheap. Our inbox's here allows us to have a total of 1,500 messages. I belong to a BMX forum, where I was a paying member for 2 years & my inbox max allowed there was 750. Way to go SAS!


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to start drinking more water.


----------



## Orb

Even three day weekends go by far too quickly.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel like **** everyday even when I'm _not_ at school.

I really can't win, huh. It doesn't make a difference where I am. I still bloody suck. I'm still retarded, talentless trash with absolutely no redeeming qualities. I'm still an unlikeable, narcissistic *******. I hate myself and I'm aware that I should die. Every day's the same. Wake up at 12-2pm, wait like an hour before deciding to drag my depressed *** out of bed, have breakfast (brunch?), choke on my useless meds, then proceed to do basically nothing until I finally decide to perform my obligatory hygiene duties.

Look at ****ty memes, post on this ****ty forum, watch ****ty videos, browse other ****ty websites, talk to people that probably can't stand me, listen to songs that have been stale for months... Ponder my endless list of flaws and consequently feel like crying and self harming. I eat junk to try fill the void in my stomach and chest, rather than petty nourishment. As for motivation? I ain't got none 'a that. Told myself I'd go for a walk the other day. That didn't happen and it still hasn't lmao. The sun fries my vampire skin and causes ungodly itching anyway. Who even cares. It's not like I have any ****ing friends lmao. Bleh. People only like(?) me when they can get something out of me. Hey idk if you realized this or not but I'm not just a tech support guy lol. I'm more than that... oh wait.....

I guess it's kind of good that school will force me into a routine. I'll probably feel like I'm dying from sleep deprivation (anxiety induced insomnia) on the first day but eh. The novelty of school will at least be semi ok in a way. And the anxiety will keep me awake. The first day shouldn't be a disaster like last year at least, lol... The first day last year was ****ing horrific. If something of that magnitude occurs in 9 days, well my tombstone might say something along the lines of "____ ___ ______ was killed dead by school on the first day of the academic year." :b


----------



## bad baby

overheard in the stairwell: ‶...(my name)先生はいい人です...&#8230;"

my reaction:


----------



## Odinn

What is so fun about being in the bathroom for my cat when i am taking a bath?


----------



## Kevin001

I can't believe how many times I've left the house in the last month. I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if there will be blow back and if so how intense it will be


----------



## unemployment simulator

entitled kids! the celeb millennials who won't eat lentils because its apparently beneath them lol. they don't know the meaning of being poor, they are simply spoiled brats that expect everything and throw a hissy fit when things don;t go their way. I am dreading to see what the world is gonna be like with these people running it! its hilarious watching them throw their toys out the pram though.


----------



## Batcat

Nice to know there's someone who hasn't quite forgotten me. The questions about what I'm doing outside of school are hard to answer though, how to put on a shine on the fact I'm a bit of a loser? Lying has never been my forte.


----------



## Dioxideping

I hate everyone


----------



## Dioxideping

Kevin001 said:


> I can't believe how many times I've left the house in the last month. I'm proud of myself.


Im proud of you too!!!


----------



## Ape

Such an unending cycle of suffering on this Earth. Humans live such miserable lives, and for what? Things don't have to be this way. Knowing that just makes me feel so completely helpless and depressed. Knowing that all the ills of human civilizations can be remedied and how to do it, but not having the ability to do so is absolutely maddening. So, I guess the best option left to me is to make my contribution and move on. I can't bear this weight anymore, and I was never supposed to. How utterly megalomaniacal of me, to think that I'm supposed to be responsible for the entirety of human suffering!


----------



## Crisigv

There are some things that really make me feel like I am a little kid. I guess if I had more of a life, I would feel more normal and more my age.


----------



## Orb

How amazing ASMR is.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm dreading getting my haircut this week, it has to be done though.


----------



## SilentLyric

hope my nose gets better.


----------



## Evo1114

I hope I don't get 'yelled at' at the dentist tomorrow. But...gotta go...this tooth is KILLING me! Like 'shoot me now, put me out of my misery' type of pain.


----------



## gthopia94

I'm getting ready to step out into the outside for college again :sigh.


----------



## meepie

I'm not gonna miss the cynicism or uncouthness.


----------



## Shawn81

My tax refund sucks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I literally can't conceive of a way in which life will make sense or have a purpose anymore


----------



## Alcadaeus

Parked next to the neighbor at a far away location. What are the odds?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KelsKels

Colored my hair... again. I don't know how its not falling out. I mean it definitely isn't healthy but its still there. So over the last 2 weeks I went from just lightening the ends with 10 vol bleach.. to highlighting everything with some 20.. then toned everything with to an ash blond.. then covered up half of it with golden brown. Now were at a 3 toned ombre kind of thing. I did miss a piece in the back... but eeeeh. F**k it.

I've been trying so hard to not spend money. We are wanting to buy a house and have more saved up to put down... but its soooooo hard to save. I spent $60 today and I do feel kind of guilty about it.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I had my own bathroom.


----------



## izbits

I wonder if I should go to bed.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I'm tired and I don't want to work all day tomorrow.

Stupid job. Oh,well. Pays my bills.


----------



## Maverick34

I hope I didn't f**k everything up today... or rather, last night...all I know is love is worth chasing


----------



## Winds

The court episode of Martin will always be funny to me no matter how many times I watched it before.


----------



## LostinReverie

I just beat the **** out of a ball of frozen hashbrowns and it felt so damn good.


----------



## Blue Dino

Just when I thought I have at least one good thing turn to my favor finally, with so much crap going on, unsurprisingly the pattern just keeps repeating. My mom swoops in out of nowhere to do something to ruin it by offsetting all of the good. And even to the point where I will be much worse off than I was initially. Should've see this coming. She's dug yet another hole for me to have to crawl out of. But this hole unfortunately I think will keep sinking at a much faster rate than I can crawl up. 

Had I followed my sister and my brother's footsteps in cutting off contact with my mom, I wouldn't have 70% of the problems I have right now. But no, I choose to do the right thing. And with her, doing the right thing has only resulted me in permanent consequences. What fcuking bu11sh1t! *sighs...* Yet another new low from her...


----------



## Winds

Phone conversations should never come close to equaling the run time of a hour show without commercials. Feeling like I need a personal Wrap It Up box.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need income but I have no idea what type of job I could do. I don't want to start a job and end up quitting after a week. I have to find the right one and part time, couldn't handle full time.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Sister told me I don't display facial expressions when speaking to employees working in customer service. What does this mean?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmed

I'm curious about what's going through the mind of the person currently mowing his lawn when it's pitch black outside, 32 degrees and 2 days before a massive snowstorm. Not sure I really want to know.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am beginning to think I drink too much water. About 8-9 cups worth a day. The last time I did a urine test, the doctor thought I pranked him by giving him a cup of tap water. But my sister for a while have complimented me on my always moisturized soft skin. Not really a thing I want to hear if I want to be a manly masculine man.



Alcadaeus said:


> Sister told me I don't display facial expressions when speaking to employees working in customer service. What does this mean?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I have the same issue. I never felt comfortable to focus expression myself with my facial muscles. Others often thought I was angry and unenthusiastic. I just learn to mildly exaggerate my facial features when expressing stuff. Imagine myself doing a facial stretch in the mirror. It felt unnatural to me at first. All the time I overhear managers critiquing their employees to show more emotion in my local starbucks.


----------



## Just Lurking

> Recent lottery winner killed in GA home invasion
> 
> 818 Likes


Oh, Facebook...


----------



## The Starry night

When wil they let me talk grrrrrrrr. I need the loo. :/


----------



## feels

I keep forgetting that Trump is actually running for president like it's not just some kind of joke and some people actually want him to win. Lol it's legitimately terrifying


----------



## soshisarang

I'm cold but i don't want to turn the heat up because it is far too hot and there is no in-between. (damn that useless broken heating!) Also my mum just yelled some really hurtful things to me about 20 mins ago. I'm feeling pretty **** because of that. I suppose I can talk things through with her in the morning.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Pogowiff said:


> I have the same issue. I never felt comfortable to focus expression myself with my facial muscles. Others often thought I was angry and unenthusiastic. I just learn to mildly exaggerate my facial features when expressing stuff. Imagine myself doing a facial stretch in the mirror. It felt unnatural to me at first. All the time I overhear managers critiquing their employees to show more emotion in my local starbucks.


Yea it isn't natural for some. Sounds like it's possible to learn from what you're telling me. It could be asperger's. I had an evaluating doctor tell me and my parents that he was convinced I had asperger's about a year ago before being approved for something. I sent a message to my psychiatrist a few minutes ago about it and am waiting for her response. Either that or I played way too much pokemon growing up. In the mean time, I will try your tip.


----------



## Ineko

Hopefully no creepers will be out tonight for my walk
miss having someone to talk to while walking in the dark.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I got a few gift cards for Christmas, and I haven't used them. I can't think of anything I want or need right now. Well, nothing that can be bought anyway, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You never know the type of person you'll encounter on any given day


----------



## Repix

I'm thinking if I should make basic attacks use stamina in my rpg game... still wondering about that..


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, nothing that can be bought anyway, lol.


----------



## Shawn81

I wonder what it's like to be interesting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


>


I wish I could buy Ryan Gosling! :yes


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> We share this dread, as you know, lol. So, good luck, and I hope it goes well.


Thanks .



SamanthaStrange said:


> I wish I could buy Ryan Gosling! :yes


Don't we all Samantha, don't we all..............


----------



## TryingMara

I'll be guilt ridden if I say no, but I'm so tired. I need something else to look forward to.


----------



## Rains

Wondering if it's possible to detach yourself so much from the need for validation, that you can live your life without it and still be content.


----------



## Andras96

I hate not being good enough for anyone, i'm sick of never being able to do anything right. I just want to vanish right now, just let me disappear.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm like a small meteor hitting Earth's atmosphere, my life is me burning up in the wake of reality


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol k........ I asked my mum if you're expected to tip hairdressers here in Australia (because I felt awkward last time I got a haircut and payed w/o tipping) and she goes "no.... you don't.. Brad don't start thinking American or else I'll have to kick you out of the room lol." Sure she was joking but I just found it awkward lol. It's somewhat humorous in that the majority of people outside of my family that I associate with are American.


----------



## AceEmoKid

terfs need to die


----------



## Shawn81

Not knowing why makes me feel bad.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I didn't turn her away :blank.


----------



## millenniumman75

....the run I need to do today to make up for yesterday....

......and remembering my dad on the ninth anniversary of his passing.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm probably going to turn into a hideous monster after saying this, but I am cautiously noticing that I haven't gotten any new pimples on my face for a while.


----------



## Kevin001

Am I really a bum who can't get his sh*t together? Those words hurt, not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

The world, life, people depress me.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

I've really gotta piss


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Baldy Nohairs said:


> I've really gotta piss


LOL

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

DiscardYourFear said:


> LOL
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Lol, sorry - our plumbing is messed up.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Lol, sorry - our plumbing is messed up.


Well, I would assume that you can still piss, you just can't flush.


----------



## unemployment simulator

ugh why am I so bad at having conversations with people? I went around to the offie, and there was that awkward silence so I thought, right i'll drum up a conversation!.... you know when people just know what to say to people? well that often fails me completely and I feel out of my depth and start talking about any old crap, or walk away with the most awkward or uncomfortable goodbye ever. and today was one of those familiar days. I am probably going to ruminate over that for ages now and also not go back again to that shop for months.


----------



## layitontheline

My body aches, it aches all over,
ain't hardly better than a heartache,
oh boy.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Friday evening...I screwed up again. "sigh" I don't know what to do. :/


----------



## The Starry night

Whats happening ouside :/


----------



## Kevin001

This guy I used to go to school with wants to hangout with me. I feel like it would be great exposure for me but I'm nervous AF. Idk, it'll be a couple weeks until he is town though.


----------



## catcharay

Crisigv said:


> I'm probably going to turn into a hideous monster after saying this, but I am cautiously noticing that I haven't gotten any new pimples on my face for a while.


Why would no new pimples make you hideous? Pimples are my worst nightmare!!

..

So I'm one cook away from baking phobia..being a novice baker I get down when it's not how I planned. Today I got angry at the blogger for not giving me tips like sifting and if you use peanut butter to use the unsalted kind. It just so happens that anything -cakes, tarts- not using traditional ingredients turns to sht and I then blame the bloggers, which is really my fault lol.Rant over.


----------



## Crisigv

catcharay said:


> Why would no new pimples make you hideous? Pimples are my worst nightmare!!


Just for noticing that I am not breaking out, I will probably get a whole bunch.


----------



## catcharay

Crisigv said:


> Just for noticing that I am not breaking out, I will probably get a whole bunch.


Wow that flew over my head for some reason, quite embarrassing. Hope you don't break out :smile2:


----------



## NerdlySquared

Crisigv said:


> I'm probably going to turn into a hideous monster after saying this, but I am cautiously noticing that I haven't gotten any new pimples on my face for a while.


You are a very beautiful woman Crisigv, no pimple would change that


----------



## NerdlySquared

Kevin001 said:


> I hope I didn't turn her away :blank.


:squeeze


----------



## TenYears

My ex-wife just texted me, she's at the wedding reception for our best friend's youngest kid, who just got married. Apparently they're still partying, which doesn't surprise me at all.


She invited me to go and I said no, I thought it was a bad idea. Yes, it would've been good exposure for me, and there are a couple of guys and girls I used to hang out with when we were still married, but I also would've been surrounded and seriously outnumbered by her family. No thanks.


She said one of my best friends from back then misses me, and wanted her to tell me hi. And that makes me feel like I missed out, like a miserable excuse of a human being for not going. Meh. Idk. I probably would've regretted it though.


I can't believe that little dude got married. I remember when he was born, and I remember changing his diapers and babysitting him, ffs. God I feel old, so, so old.


----------



## NerdlySquared

Kevin001 said:


> Am I really a bum who can't get his sh*t together? Those words hurt, not sure how I feel about it.


It's a tough thing to hear from anyone  I'm sorry :rain It hurts so much more if you belive some part of that is true. But I hope you don't because I see you trying to improve yourself all the time, especially when it is not easy. Much respect to you for that


----------



## Blue Dino

Winning the lottery, you claimed the prize, only for the lottery officials a year later to tell you it was just a prank. They then send you a bill to pay back all of the money you won, plus a huge fee for administrating the prank on you, a fee that pretty much drains all of your original savings before winning the lottery. 

This is how I am feeling right now.


----------



## Kevin001

NerdlySquared said:


> It's a tough thing to hear from anyone  I'm sorry :rain It hurts so much more if you believe some part of that is true. But I hope you don't because I see you trying to improve yourself all the time, especially when it is not easy. Much respect to you for that


Thanks .


----------



## Batcat

Distant car alarms going off kinda sounds like when Gandalf is whistling for Shadowfax but stuck on a loop.


----------



## TenYears

How completely ridiculous a few posts on this site have come across to me lately. All have the same thing in common. People thinking their point of view is the only point of view. Victim blaming. And essentially blaming others for being reckless because they had bad experiences and if you don't think exactly like they do then you're thinking is wrong, it's off, it's immoral, it's selfish. *sigh Don't ever change SAS, sometimes there's no other entertainment quite like logging on to this site.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Time is moving too slow today


----------



## Kevin001

I've been eating way too much as of late. It has to stop.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

"Type what you're thinking about right now."

What am I thinking about.

I don't think. Whatever goes through my mind is a perpetually garbled mishmash of literal gbfbioeoajrbjxc. Coherence? What's that.
I'm going to try and get some ADD medication from my psych next month. Hopefully he doesn't automatically reject me like "you don't have ADD lmao stop diagnosing yourself with **** you read on the interwebs." If he says something like that I'm going to scream, lol. At least I'll be 18 by then so I'll be able to get the medication without my mom's consent.


----------



## bad baby

zippy. probably the gentlest soul I ever met on here.

--
@Blue Dino :hug


----------



## Alcadaeus

I didn't realize how much anxiety effected my ability to absorb information. It's like night and day between a new group like lecture vs the comfort of my home. At first I thought this info was rocket science in class but it isn't too complicated after going through it at home. It's like how some people forget everything just before taking an exam because of exam anxiety.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's grinding me down, down, down


----------



## That guy over there

About how long its been since I used to use this site. Its like visiting an old street you used to live on.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Today I drove past a jeep that was on it's side.


----------



## Maverick34

If my next door neighbor keeps beeping the horn in his driveway, I'm gonna part the curtains & show him my big wintery pale a**


----------



## TenYears

I think I'm finally, finally getting over the flu. Omg I felt like I was about to die, like I had been hit by a truck, ffs. I have to, have to get a flu shot this year, like early November or whenever they start giving them. I wouldn't wish this stuff on my worst enemy.


----------



## yurt

So so tired of everything..


----------



## 684625

If I could ever get my hands on the guy who thought it was a good idea to advertise great fast broadband all the time on tv when good broadband doesn't exist outside the cities.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i am a gosh darn meme horey shet


----------



## herk

my work is done for the day. got a few things comin up i'm nervous about, but i'll try not to think about them until the time comes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So many posters have been permanently banned recently, some of my favourite posters too -sigh-


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Persephone The Dread said:


> So many posters have been permanently banned recently, some of my favourite posters too -sigh-


my 1st guess was radnesaurusRex :frown2:


----------



## Just Lurking

TheOLDPrince said:


> my 1st guess was radnesaurusRex :frown2:


Ah that's a bummer.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheOLDPrince said:


> my 1st guess was radnesaurusRex :frown2:


yeah


----------



## LostinReverie

Sorrow drips into your heart through a pinhole, just like a faucet that leaks and there is comfort in the sound


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

TheOLDPrince said:


> my 1st guess was radnesaurusRex :frown2:





Persephone The Dread said:


> yeah


He wanted to get banned though. Most of these bannings were by choice.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i'll never be good enough. :/


----------



## Kevin001

I need to lose weight, I was comfortable with my weight but now I'm not.


----------



## Alcadaeus

I've always wondered why egg whites with salt on it tastes saltier than egg yolks with salt on it. I wonder


----------



## Odinn

Some posts on this site are so damn silly (nice way of putting it) that i wonder if they are serious. >_<


----------



## millenniumman75

Sinus headache due to dry air!


----------



## Maverick34

Maybe my love is just too deep for some people... or all people


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Do you know just what it's like to burn inside so often, to see the life you give is not in vain and not forgotten?
To feel it all...I feel it burn in time, I give it all.... and still I feel denied.

Who are we to need?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Ah ****, gotta eat dinner with cousins tonight. No one is a neat and clean enough eater for me, they're so bad at sharing the table, reaching around. ughhh


----------



## The Starry night

Babies :/


----------



## AussiePea

Going to be a brutal next 4 days. Moving house, assembling furniture, organising utilities, but at least I have 7 weeks before my next trip, can get **** done.


----------



## Gamer85

*I'm wondering*

if even positing here is worth it?

what if i were going to kill myself and leave a message here to point out my pathetic existence for what it is and all the while hoping that someone could actually understand the confusion and agony that i have gone through while having this affliction known as Social Anxiety,.. the thing that many people pass off as just in your head,... or "you can talk to people, I've seen you",... or you just dont want to work.

Im drunk and i forgot what the point of this was. I'm going to post it anyway and if you dont like it you can go **** yourself again, because i know you have already.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sin said:


> radness told me to relay this message to you...


:O

I don't know who to address this post to now lol, like should I type in second or third person? Like I'm talking to a ghost  I'm guessing they'll all be deleted soon anyway.

But I was surprised to see you were perma banned since I didn't think you had that many previous bans/warnings, really sucks.

Anyway good luck out there, I can kind of relate to the closing self off part. I don't really make an effort to talk to most people on this site and get easily overwhelmed for some reason when I do. Not sure it's even just anxiety exactly in every case.

I will keep an eye out for radnessaurasrex on the interwebs (I still can't spell that username lol, everytime I used the mention feature with your name I had to copy and paste the name.)


----------



## layitontheline

Ahhh joys of a crowded bus. Trying not to weird anyone out by gazing in their direction too long so I keep coming back to the tight-fitted crotch a foot away from my face.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

The little girl on modern family is so cute.


----------



## Pongowaffle

My father just called me telling me my cat just urinated over my 4 month old sofa. That sofa I was going to leave for the next tenant that would move in being it is simply too big for me to bring along. Maybe I should just flip the urine soaked cushion over. I hope it will not be noticeable lol.


----------



## Arbre

Things aren't the same.


----------



## alienbird

That Weight Watchers commercial of Oprah talking about eating bread every day and losing weight is silly. Errr yeah, you could eat cheeseburgers and candy bars every day and lose weight. Calorie intake is key.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

How badly I need to poo.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Blackstar by David Bowie is playing, randomly interupted by guitar test too soon


----------



## TenYears

People's true colors always shine through, eventually, lmao. Just. Wait for it.


Also, sometimes the best strategy is to just wait, and do nothing, and let your enemies destroy themselves.


----------



## Just Lurking

Writing ages on profiles... Hmm...

Join Date: 2010
"_Hi, I'm 22._"

Is that a 22 when you joined, a 22 in one of the years since then, or a 22 that you actually keep up to date. Maybe guesswork is the point.


----------



## Umpalumpa

1234 profile views yey


----------



## Equity

I made a promise tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to fix our toilet. The flapper inside the tank is always getting stuck. I guess I'll try to adjust the chain.


----------



## TenYears

I've been thinking about this a lot lately. I think I need to stop bringing up my ex-gf. The one that died almost four years ago, the one that killed herself.

My kids knew her, though they don't know how she died. My parents knew her. My dad was there the morning that she died. And all of them know her kids from a previous marriage. I'm friends with one of her kids, we still talk sometimes. I can't believe she was just 16 years old when I first met her, and now she's married, to a really awesome guy, she's a stay-at-home mom and is raising their second child.

Anyways, I update my kids and my parents with pics of her and her kids, I let them know what's going on with her and how much she's grown and how well she's doing, and I get the responses you'd expect. But. I also get awkward silences sometimes.

I don't think they know what to say and they don't know how to respond sometimes. And I guess I just need to stop bringing her daughters up in conversation, and stop talking about her altogether. It's hard for me though because she's still very much a part of my life. I feel like I'm moving on but at the same time I can't forget about her. But I don't want to make anyone else feel uncomfortable by bringing her up.

Something I've been talking to my therapist about lately. And tbh, she's really not giving me much in the way of feedback, she's not helping me much here.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish feelings could be turned off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should run to the hills and never look back


----------



## Steve French

I learned today that the much celebrated non fiction story of slavery Roots was in fact mostly invented, and the author was sued for plagiarism and lost. Seems he copied many passages and ideas from a novel by a ****** scholar. This is all well known, yet this book and it's author continue to be held up as some civil rights heroes, and the transgressions have been swept under the rug. I am inclined to think if you commit plagiarism or other such folly, you should do it quite well, and this removes much of the backlash.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's kind of terrifying how much my mum looked like Janis Joplin when she was younger, like there's this one photo of Janis Joplin in particular where it could literally just be my mum.


----------



## Bkoziol

I'm thinking about how life is nothing more than a feeling.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not your husband, what makes you think I have to explain my finances to you or justify why I can't afford your plan?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

What's the point in messaging someone if you don't intend on replying to them after they respond to you? I've had it happen a few times on here, someone messages me out of the blue, I respond, then nothing. I can understand if there are reservations for initial actions but I still just don't see the point. If you're not about following up, then don't bother trying to make contact with someone in the first place.

Not sure if my social expectations of people are unusually high here, but to me this sort of thing just defies logic, and is a teeny-tiny touch annoying too.


----------



## Crisigv

hesitation marks said:


> What's the point in messaging someone if you don't intend on replying to them after they respond to you? I've had it happen a few times on here, someone messages me out of the blue, I respond, then nothing. I can understand if there are reservations for initial actions but I still just don't see the point. If you're not about following up, then don't bother trying to make contact with someone in the first place.
> 
> Not sure if my social expectations of people are unusually high here, but to me this sort of thing just defies logic, and is a teeny-tiny touch annoying too.


This happens to me all the time. I almost don't want to talk to anyone anymore because of it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

How predictable.


----------



## The Starry night

To be seen as socially successful you gotta be a loud mouth and pretend to be friendly and fake. :/

NOT SURE IF I WANT THAT AND BESIDES IM NOT A LOUD TALKATIVE PERSON SO WHY THE EFF SHOULD I CHANGE MYSELF AND BE FAKE!

grrrr.!


----------



## tea111red

I don't like how some person basically told me I was abnormal for not wanting to confide in a lot of people. I feel like I was basically being criticized for being an introverted and private person.


----------



## Maverick34

hesitation marks said:


> What's the point in messaging someone if you don't intend on replying to them after they respond to you? I've had it happen a few times on here, someone messages me out of the blue, I respond, then nothing. I can understand if there are reservations for initial actions but I still just don't see the point. If you're not about following up, then don't bother trying to make contact with someone in the first place.
> 
> Not sure if my social expectations of people are unusually high here, but to me this sort of thing just defies logic, and is a teeny-tiny touch annoying too.


I assume you're talking about the chat messages here. Yea I've gotten a few & said hi back to them, then no replies after that. I don't reply to them anymore if I dunno them


----------



## Kevin001

There is so much I could be doing. I need to quit hiding. I'm just now realizing how small my little world is.


----------



## probably offline

hesitation marks said:


> What's the point in messaging someone if you don't intend on replying to them after they respond to you? I've had it happen a few times on here, someone messages me out of the blue, I respond, then nothing. I can understand if there are reservations for initial actions but I still just don't see the point. If you're not about following up, then don't bother trying to make contact with someone in the first place.
> 
> Not sure if my social expectations of people are unusually high here, but to me this sort of thing just defies logic, and is a teeny-tiny touch annoying too.


I've wondered about this, too.


----------



## millenniumman75

Girl, you barkin' up the wrong tree! *waves finger*


----------



## i suck at life

my hands look green


----------



## herk

i know i can do this


----------



## feels

Most of the time when I have a dream about my ex he'll text me that same day out of the blue and it's really bizarre???


----------



## Pongowaffle

I think my hemoglobin count might be low. Or something with my thyroid. My symptoms seems to fit.



tea111red said:


> I don't like how some person basically told me I was abnormal for not wanting to confide in a lot of people. I feel like I was basically being criticized for being an introverted and private person.


A few of said the same to me. I am somewhat secretive personally in person because of the fear of criticisms and being judged. When I do confide however, they would judge me like I expected, probably bad talk me behind my back and use whatever I have shared against me. It is pretty ironic.



AussiePea said:


> Going to be a brutal next 4 days. Moving house, assembling furniture, organising utilities, but at least I have 7 weeks before my next trip, can get **** done.


Same deal in the next few months. Thank god I didn't buy too much furniture beforehand. Sucks further that I am beginning to develop some back pain again.



layitontheline said:


> Ahhh joys of a crowded bus. Trying not to weird anyone out by gazing in their direction too long so I keep coming back to the tight-fitted crotch a foot away from my face.


Good thing we have smartphones now. Something we can pretend to stare at constantly to avoid public awkwardness. Or wear some sunglasses.


----------



## Just Lurking

Tired, but can't sleep. 

I really wish I could stop my mind from racing and overthinking so much.


----------



## McFly

I don't think the person was a troll, because I've known frigid women that hated and feared men like that in real life. She was aggressive in the beginning but backed down when people called her out. Trolls don't usually do that.


----------



## Crisigv

I need help


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I could explain but there's no point. I suffered through it as I was supposed and now it's done & I can ruminate for a while untilI have to suffer through another one


----------



## McFly

Crisigv said:


> I need help


Yes you do, based on your posts. And I hope someday soon you'll find a professional to talk with and improve your life if you haven't already tried.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If someone handed it to me, today and I drink of a poison chalice. Anxiety and depression aren't a death sentence but sometimes I wish they would just get it over with


----------



## tehuti88

I never noticed before how dorky looking Channing Tatum is. :| I honestly thought he was more handsome than that.

ETA:



McFly said:


> I don't think the person was a troll, because I've known frigid women that hated and feared men like that in real life. She was aggressive in the beginning but backed down when people called her out. Trolls don't usually do that.


I agree.


----------



## Just Lurking

I swear, there are some types of posts here that should just earn people automatic bans.

Take your s***, and stir it up elsewhere.

Sick of it.


----------



## Crisigv

The more I think about it, the more I realize that my personality doesn't allow for friends. I'm not meant to share my life with anyone.


----------



## xMissChloex

This site is f**king depressing. Good god.


----------



## TenYears

I can't believe Brent just asked Candace to marry him. I love that show, Undateable. I can relate to Danny, in so, so many ways lmao.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

xMissChloex said:


> This site is f**king depressing. Good god.


Lol what happened?


----------



## xMissChloex

Nothing happened.. Everyone is just super depressed  I don't remember it being this bad 3 years ago! Maybe because I was young and naive back then!


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Using the phrase "raping me with their eyes" is not making light of real rape. 

The phrase is being used in an attempt to express how horrible it feels for some people to be stared at, as if they are being violated physically and emotionally. Yes, anxiety can make you feel THAT uncomfortable.

Yes, I read the thread that was deleted. I read the "troll" accusations directed at the OP. It was like watching a trembling, frightened, beaten puppy cowering in the middle of a circle of violent humans as they abuse that helpless animal even as the puppy begs for them to show mercy and empathy. 

There are some really disturbed people on this forum. They don't present as socially anxious people. I don't know what their issues are, but it's frightening.

If this post gets me banned, I'm fine with it. I'm pretty much done with this forum anyway. I would suggest that anyone with a true fear of being socially singled out, ostracized, bullied, etc....yes, anyone with true social phobia or anxiety, to leave as well. This place is not healthy for you.


----------



## Just Lurking

DiscardYourFear said:


> Yes, I read the thread that was deleted. I read the "troll" accusations directed at the OP. It was like watching a trembling, frightened, beaten puppy cowering in the middle of a circle of violent humans as they abuse that helpless animal even as the puppy begs for them to show mercy and empathy.


"Circle of violent humans"... I was thinking more along the lines of "pack of wild dogs"... or, actually, having gotten a look at what you're referring to, maybe "litter of pigs" would be more accurate -- only really good for making a lot of unpleasant noise and one hell of a stench.


----------



## Winds

Nina Turner is a real one.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Just Lurking said:


> "Circle of violent humans"... I was thinking more along the lines of "pack of wild dogs"... or, actually, having gotten a look at what you're referring to, maybe "litter of pigs" would be more accurate -- only really good for making a lot of unpleasant noise and one hell of a stench.


I didn't use the analogies "pack of wild dogs" or "litter of pigs" because that would be unfair to the dogs and pigs. I did consider saying something like that, though.


----------



## tehuti88

DiscardYourFear said:


> I'm pretty much done with this forum anyway.




All the people with a shred of empathy keep leaving... :crying: Makes me feel there's no point in me continuing to speak up in favor of not hating the entire world, maybe I'm the only one who believes that.

The hatred around here alarms and hurts me (somebody I've known here a long time, and have disagreed with amicably in the past, just removed me from their friends list, I'm pretty sure because I was shocked by some hurtful things they said in a thread and made the mistake of telling them so) but I have nowhere else to go. -_-

...

Re: the rest of it, I'm fairly sure that a few of the people criticizing the "eyes" comment were the same ones who downplay that issue and play up false accusations in other threads...so I found their protests rather odd.

*drops link*
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1084442473-post37885.html

(Won't say more. :um )


----------



## TenYears

That thread really, really upset me. I try very hard not to get too emotionally invested in this God-forsaken place but sometimes for me it's really difficult not too, and some of the totally selfish, mean-spirited things people were saying had me thinking about leaving this site for good.


I was trying to help her, and I hope nothing I said had anything to do with why she gave up and left. At one point I was actually getting jumped on by several people and made fun of, for trying to help her.


This site is nothing, nothing like it was when I joined and that's a goddamn shame. For reasons I can't figure out, this place seems to attract some people who, judging by their hate-speech and complete and total lack of empathy, have never experienced anxiety, or at least don't have an anxiety disorder. Sometimes this place honestly just makes me feel worse for having been on it. And I know...just leave then. I've thought about it. The problem is SAS to me is like a drug or something, you know you need to stop and you keep promising yourself you will. Just. After a little bit more.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm glad she got approved for SSI, she so needed it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

TenYears said:


> That thread really, really upset me. I try very hard not to get too emotionally invested in this God-forsaken place but sometimes for me it's really difficult not too, and some of the totally selfish, mean-spirited things people were saying had me thinking about leaving this site for good.
> 
> I was trying to help her, and I hope nothing I said had anything to do with why she gave up and left. At one point I was actually getting jumped on by several people and made fun of, for trying to help her.
> 
> This site is nothing, nothing like it was when I joined and that's a goddamn shame. For reasons I can't figure out, this place seems to attract some people who, judging by their hate-speech and complete and total lack of empathy, have never experienced anxiety, or at least don't have an anxiety disorder. Sometimes this place honestly just makes me feel worse for having been on it. And I know...just leave then. I've thought about it. The problem is SAS to me is like a drug or something, you know you need to stop and you keep promising yourself you will. Just. After a little bit more.


If you mean the staring thread, that was pretty ****ty what happened. Of course the thread is deleted so I can't remember the woman's username, do you? Is she still on the site at all after that? I was amazed that it went of for 7+ pages, after she had already apologized for her (really not that offensive) wording. Some people just couldn't let it go.

I understand why they reacted that way, guys here are obviously sensitive to "creep shaming", it's certainly something I worry about as well, that awful feeling in your gut when you get caught looking at someone and your mind assumes that they're thinking you're a creep or a rapist. Having someone confirm that fear, that yes, she thinks you're a creep for looking, is upsetting. Though they obviously shouldn't have reacted with such anger towards her, people need to start feeling more of a sense of community here imo, and remember that their internet shouting at someone who's suffering the same way they are.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I'm getting so bored by this site hence why I only visit every once in a while and it seems like all the cool kids I frequently talked to are gone too. Wonder what they're up to now.


----------



## reaffected

DiscardYourFear said:


> Using the phrase "raping me with their eyes" is not making light of real rape.
> 
> The phrase is being used in an attempt to express how horrible it feels for some people to be stared at, as if they are being violated physically and emotionally. Yes, anxiety can make you feel THAT uncomfortable.
> 
> .


Oh _****ing_ please. Yes, it is wrong. Yes it is making light of what rape is. Yes it is that offensive to compare being stared at to being raped. Do you even know how traumatic rape is?!!? What that does to a person and the after effects for _years_ to come. It's the second most violent action someone can do to another aside from _murder_ them. It _is_ making light of it. You can't possibly be stared at and feel _nearly_ as violated physically or emotionally. I would know. Just stop.

Have you been raped? Do you know any rape victims? I do. This sort of ignorance needs to stop. I called out support against her saying it and would do so against anyone using that term out of context or as an _expression_. Being raped is having your person taken away from you and a part of you that you will _never_ get back. It's trauma. It's PTSD. Often it leads to self harm as attempt to cope with the pain, it's fear, anxiety, flashbacks, nightmares, sleepless nights, it's being brought down to the value of nothing, it's wanting to die. It's much more, the action itself is just the tip of the iceberg. Yes, it was an inappropriate comparison. I did appreciate she apologized. I let it go at that point. However, to say it was right to compare it to rape is horrifically disgusting to me.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

reaffected said:


> Oh _****ing_ please. Yes, it is wrong. Yes it is making light of what rape is. Yes it is that offensive to compare being stared at to being raped. Do you even know how traumatic rape is?!!? What that does to a person and the after effects for _years_ to come. It's the second most violent action someone can do to another aside from _murder_ them. It _is_ making light of it. You can't possibly be stared at and feel _nearly_ as violated physically or emotionally. I would know. Just stop.
> 
> Have you been raped? Do you know any rape victims? I do. This sort of ignorance needs to stop. I called out support against her saying it and would do so against anyone using that term out of context or as an _expression_. Being raped is having your person taken away from you and a part of you that you will _never_ get back. It's trauma. It's PTSD. Often it leads to self harm as attempt to cope with the pain, it's fear, anxiety, flashbacks, nightmares, sleepless nights, it's being brought down to the value of nothing, it's wanting to die. It's much more, the action itself is just the tip of the iceberg. Yes, it was an inappropriate comparison. I did appreciate she apologized. I let it go at that point. However, to say it was right to compare it to rape is horrifically disgusting to me.


No, I have never been raped, but I do know what trauma feels like.

Do you know what it's like to be bullied mercilessly when growing up, having people gang up on you because you are different than everyone else? The OP of that thread was mercilessly bullied by other members here because of her emotional reactions. She used a phrase that you reacted to emotionally. There was no intent on her part to hurt you, and yet you lashed out at her. I understand why. You felt the words she used were hurtful and making light of your experiences. Did all the bullying that she received from other members make you feel better? No, in fact nothing was resolved in that thread. The OP wanted empathy and understanding from others. You wanted empathy and understanding from others. Neither of you got what you wanted because of needless, cruel bullying of someone that didn't deserve it.

Everyone has their own hell to go through, and it is my belief through attempting to understand what others experience emotionally, we can better understand our own emotions.

I am not making light of your experiences. If you were raped, I think that is horrible and not something you or anyone ever deserves. But just because my experiences are not the same as yours, does not mean I don't understand trauma and the low self worth and self abuse that can result from that.

And no, I will not stop trying to see everyone's point of view. I'm looking for solutions for anxiety, and I'm not here to compete with others to see who has it worse.


----------



## TenYears

Wings of Amnesty said:


> If you mean the staring thread, that was pretty ****ty what happened. Of course the thread is deleted so I can't remember the woman's username, do you? Is she still on the site at all after that? I was amazed that it went of for 7+ pages, after she had already apologized for her (really not that offensive) wording. Some people just couldn't let it go.
> 
> I understand why they reacted that way, guys here are obviously sensitive to "creep shaming", it's certainly something I worry about as well, that awful feeling in your gut when you get caught looking at someone and your mind assumes that they're thinking you're a creep or a rapist. Having someone confirm that fear, that yes, she thinks you're a creep for looking, is upsetting. Though they obviously shouldn't have reacted with such anger towards her, people need to start feeling more of a sense of community here imo, and remember that their internet shouting at someone who's suffering the same way they are.


Yeah, that was the thread. I can't think of her name but I'm almost positive I'd recognize if I saw it again. I wouldn't be surprised if she never came back to this site though, and I can't say I'd blame her.

I don't like being labeled a creep, either, but I seriously doubt I give off that impression very often, if ever....I mean, ffs, I hope I don't. I'm very careful not to stare especially not when it's going to make someone uncomfortable because I know how uncomfortable it can make me. The thing is, imo the people that were ganging up on her in that thread, what they were doing was way, way worse than creep-shaming. I really hope their anxiety isn't triggered by other people staring because that would just be the ultimate in hypocrisy, but the irony of all of it is, I bet it is, and they were still attacking her. I hope they don't one day become parents to a daughter whose anxiety is sometimes triggered by other people staring, like one of mine does. Yeah, way to keep it classy, guys, way to be supportive.

I've seen that before on this site but it's been a while since I've seen anything that bad, that got that out of control. It makes me think twice about ever asking for advice here. It's one of the reasons why I have a hard time starting new threads on this site. Becuase I don't like being attacked, for, Idk, no reason whatsoever. I don't like the mob mentality that seems to take over some threads. Unless I'm really feeling brave I usually will just go to a few other SASers one-on-one if I need advice.


----------



## TenYears

DiscardYourFear said:


> No, I have never been raped, but I do know what trauma feels like.
> 
> Do you know what it's like to be bullied mercilessly when growing up, having people gang up on you because you are different than everyone else? The OP of that thread was mercilessly bullied by other members here because of her emotional reactions. She used a phrase that you reacted to emotionally. There was no intent on her part to hurt you, and yet you lashed out at her. I understand why. You felt the words she used were hurtful and making light of your experiences. Did all the bullying that she received from other members make you feel better? No, in fact nothing was resolved in that thread. The OP wanted empathy and understanding from others. You wanted empathy and understanding from others. Neither of you got what you wanted because of needless, cruel bullying of someone that didn't deserve it.
> 
> Everyone has their own hell to go through, and it is my belief through attempting to understand what others experience emotionally, we can better understand our own emotions.
> 
> I am not making light of your experiences. If you were raped, I think that is horrible and not something you or anyone ever deserves. But just because my experiences are not the same as yours, does not mean I don't understand trauma and the low self worth and self abuse that can result from that.
> 
> And no, I will not stop trying to see everyone's point of view. I'm looking for solutions for anxiety, and I'm not here to compete with others to see who has it worse.


+1, could not have said it better....


----------



## Amphoteric

Started with German on Duolingo. It's actually a lot of fun, I just wish they'd have more grammar in it. It's nice to be able to understand some words because of their similarity to ones in other languages... except when they seem similar but are nowhere near, lol. Schnell is one of them, I have to stop thinking that it means the same as "snäll" in Swedish.

I like the absurd sentences it sometimes gives for translation.
Das Kind isst Insekten und die Fliege frisst Brot.


----------



## xyz.unknown

I have to start third year of uni on monday, dont know how I will survive another 6 months of torture thats uni.


----------



## reaffected

DiscardYourFear said:


> No, I have never been raped, but I do know what trauma feels like.
> 
> Do you know what it's like to be bullied mercilessly when growing up, having people gang up on you because you are different than everyone else? The OP of that thread was mercilessly bullied by other members here because of her emotional reactions. She used a phrase that you reacted to emotionally. There was no intent on her part to hurt you, and yet you lashed out at her. I understand why. You felt the words she used were hurtful and making light of your experiences. Did all the bullying that she received from other members make you feel better? No, in fact nothing was resolved in that thread. The OP wanted empathy and understanding from others. You wanted empathy and understanding from others. Neither of you got what you wanted because of needless, cruel bullying of someone that didn't deserve it.
> 
> Everyone has their own hell to go through, and it is my belief through attempting to understand what others experience emotionally, we can better understand our own emotions.
> 
> I am not making light of your experiences. If you were raped, I think that is horrible and not something you or anyone ever deserves. But just because my experiences are not the same as yours, does not mean I don't understand trauma and the low self worth and self abuse that can result from that.
> 
> And no, I will not stop trying to see everyone's point of view. I'm looking for solutions for anxiety, and I'm not here to compete with others to see who has it worse.


How exactly did I "lash out?" Do inform me please. I didn't lash out or bully the OP. I just agreed that it was an inappropriate thing to say. I'm not saying the OP deserved to be bullied. No, she didn't. She apologized. My only comment and response was that it is inappropriate to say "eye raping" or she is being raped by the eyes of others. It _is_ making light of rape. End of my point. Not that it's okay to bully the OP for saying it, not that it's okay to continuing bullying anyone especially after they apologize. It isn't okay. I never said that. I don't know what you're getting at.

I wanted empathy and understanding from others? I think you're confusing me with someone else. I said I believe ONE sentence in that entire thread. Just pointing out it wasn't okay to say that. We can agree to disagree. I don't care.

I'm not belittling anyone's experience or trauma. I know what rape is. There is no comparison from that to rape. ZERO. That isn't rape and rape doesn't feel like that. Yes, I've also been bullied. Okay? Point? There were and are many other ways for her to express her feelings without pointing to a violent traumatic act such as rape. Rather, she could've kept it to her own experience. It isn't rape. It isn't _like_ rape. End of point. I don't compare what I've gone through to others. I don't call it something else. People just throw that term around when they don't really know it, haven't experienced it, and aren't informed on it. AGAIN, the OP apologized, I have no hard feelings towards her. I'm sorry if she was bullied. Shouldn't have happened. That wasn't okay nor was it justified for what she said. However, it doesn't make what she said okay anymore than it makes how others treated her okay.

It isn't hard. Stick to your own trauma. Don't compare it or liken it to another.


----------



## McFly

Wings of Amnesty said:


> If you mean the staring thread, that was pretty ****ty what happened. Of course the thread is deleted so I can't remember the woman's username, do you? Is she still on the site at all after that? I was amazed that it went of for 7+ pages, after she had already apologized for her (really not that offensive) wording. Some people just couldn't let it go.
> 
> I understand why they reacted that way, guys here are obviously sensitive to "creep shaming", it's certainly something I worry about as well, that awful feeling in your gut when you get caught looking at someone and your mind assumes that they're thinking you're a creep or a rapist. Having someone confirm that fear, that yes, she thinks you're a creep for looking, is upsetting. Though they obviously shouldn't have reacted with such anger towards her, people need to start feeling more of a sense of community here imo, and remember that their internet shouting at someone who's suffering the same way they are.


 @rhennsr if you want to contact her.

I doubt she was a troll, but there was an obvious multi account a while back from a woman with serious issues with men. So people seem to assume a female user with similar complaints about being uncomfortable around men is that same multi account.


----------



## Overdrive

music music


----------



## DiscardYourFear

reaffected said:


> I don't compare what I've gone through to others. I don't call it something else.


Then how do you expect anyone else to ever understand the intensity of your emotions? 
Have you ever read fiction? Analogies and metaphors are used quite often so there can be a universal understanding of the human condition.

We all suffer, we all go through our own hell. Each person thinks their hell is the worst. Each person thinks no one else can understand what they go through. So we try to find ways to express what we go through by relating it to something else or to someone else.

I'm sorry that you feel so alone that you can't understand this.

I'll drop the subject now. It's obviously painful to you and triggers your anxiety. I would like to apologize if you misunderstood what I was saying. I didn't say that you bullied the OP, nor did I say that you belittled her experiences. I was just pointing out that she was not belittling yours. Your reaction to the phrase she used is intense because of your personal experiences. You can't expect everyone to use words that you find appropriate. You won't get far in this world if you do expect that. All you can do is learn to deal with your own emotions and take people as they are, the good and the bad.

I wish you peace.


----------



## reaffected

DiscardYourFear said:


> Then how do you expect anyone else to ever understand the intensity of your emotions?
> Have you ever read fiction? Analogies and metaphors are used quite often so there can be a universal understanding of the human condition.
> 
> We all suffer, we all go through our own hell. Each person thinks their hell is the worst. Each person thinks no one else can understand what they go through. So we try to find ways to express what we go through by relating it to something else or to someone else.
> 
> I'm sorry that you feel so alone that you can't understand this.


Wow. Thank you for being so condescending towards me. I needed that. Have I ever read fiction before? Are you serious? Can you be more insulting towards me please? Your responses are completely two-faced. I'm so alone? I can't understand?

There exist a plethora of other metaphors and analogies without using such a strong trauma as rape for a comparison. There is an entire thesaurus and dictionary. Many others have come up with phrases and words to describe their emotions and experiences more accurately without downplaying someone else's. Wait, I, myself, have done this. However, I guess I wouldn't know though since I can barely read and can't be arsed to pick up a book. I'm also so alone I can't intellectually understand what you are saying. Somehow you _know_ this and there exist a link between being alone and someone's intellectual abilities. Good to know? Just wow.


----------



## McFly




----------



## Maverick34

Napping


----------



## DiscardYourFear

reaffected said:


> Wow. Thank you for being so condescending towards me. I needed that. Have I ever read fiction before? Are you serious? Can you be more insulting towards me please? Your responses are completely two-faced. I'm so alone? I can't understand?
> 
> There exist a plethora of other metaphors and analogies without using such a strong trauma as rape for a comparison. There is an entire thesaurus and dictionary. Many others have come up with phrases and words to describe their emotions and experiences more accurately without downplaying someone else's. Wait, I, myself, have done this. However, I guess I wouldn't know though since I can barely read and can't be arsed to pick up a book. I'm also so alone I can't intellectually understand what you are saying. Somehow you _know_ this and there exist a link between being alone and someone's intellectual abilities. Good to know? Just wow.


I wasn't talking down to you. Far from it. YOU said that you don't compare what you've gone through to others, that you don't compare it to something else. I was taking you at your word. Now you are saying something completely different.

Again, I wish you peace.


----------



## tea111red

I want to learn German, too.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

McFly said:


>


I'm completely controlled. 
I'm sorry that I upset someone else, when all I was doing was trying to help and understand them.

I'm human. Things don't always work out the way I want them to. :frown2:


----------



## reaffected

McFly said:


>





http://imgur.com/oG0XjQ3


k...I'll just sort out my life >>


----------



## mastercowboy




----------



## Ineko

my anxiety is through the roof just from trying to ask for help


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to eat.


----------



## Cletis

I feel like I'm coming down with the flu or something... :rain


----------



## TenYears

I just want to, once again, express my love for everyone here on this forum. I'm so glad, so happy that this place is full of nothing but people with empathy, that only come here to try to connect to others here, to try to relate, gain some understanding of how to deal with their anxiety and depression, and on the way in that journey maybe even try to make some online friends.


It really just...warms my heart. We could choose to be hostile as *** and take our frustrations out on other people here, but we're aware that that's the wrong way to go about things, and it only really hurts ourselves.


We could choose to make assumptions about people we don't know and build a case for being hostile to them for basically no real reason. We realize we've all been through our own versions of hell, and if we have an emotional reaction to something someone else says, we don't take it the wrong way, we check ourselves, take a couple of breaths and think about if we're overreacting before we start a post filled with nothing but hate speech.


Again, being here sometimes just really....warms my heart. Such a sense of community here. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy all over.


----------



## Winds

This medicine got me stumbling over words more than usual. Took me like 5 attempts to properly say _reboot_.


----------



## thomasjune

The hypocrisy with this one is mind-blowing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv

My life has no meaning, no purpose. If anyone should miss me, it wouldn't be for long. I can't do this for much longer, there's only one way to escape this messed up mind of mine.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> My life has no meaning, no purpose. If anyone should miss me, it wouldn't be for long. I can't do this for much longer, there's only one way to escape this messed up mind of mine.


Hope I'm not being annoying. I say this in the most non-lecturing way. *You've got to grab hold of yourself, look in the mirror with fiery eyes & say "I will right this ship!"*


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> I swear, there are some types of posts here that should just earn people automatic bans.
> 
> Take your s***, and stir it up elsewhere.
> 
> Sick of it.





Eggshell said:


> I'm not a fan of permanent bans, but I've always thought that some types of posts should get an automatic temporary ban, like posting gender war crap or insulting another poster.


If you were to see the things that we see, and saw when we were moderators, that tune would be a bit different.


----------



## Kevin001

I hate being sick.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Damn, this is gonna be expensive.


----------



## naptime

Crisigv said:


> My life has no meaning, no purpose. If anyone should miss me, it wouldn't be for long. I can't do this for much longer, there's only one way to escape this messed up mind of mine.


Awww.. I don't like hearing this :frown2:


----------



## SilentLyric

moving out is going to be so great and liberating. I can't wait.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SilentLyric said:


> moving out is going to be so great and liberating. I can't wait.


Congrats, I'm still waiting........


----------



## AussiePea

Well, that's the crazy move complete and the biggest single life change I've experienced taken place. Let's see where this rollercoaster leads next..


----------



## Crisigv

Screw you all and your happiness. I'll be a grouch for the rest of my life.


----------



## feels

Felt like total shiiiiit this morning. Had a migraine and was extremely nauseated. My momma came to the apartment tho and brought me medicine and took me out to get panda express. Feeling great now. Curled up on the couch watching documentaries. I have the best mom in the world. :yay


----------



## Dark Jewel

how i will be alone forever


----------



## Maverick34

Dark Jewel said:


> how i will be alone forever


I recently had similar thoughts, but I decided to fight that feeling & put more energy into searching for "her"... the same kind of energy I put into my other hobbies. I've never done that before. Maybe that's why I'm alone too


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm usually patient with heavy accents but that interaction is still irratitating me after the fact


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Damn, seriously, can I get like an SAS restraining order :roll


----------



## Crisigv

Well, off to bed. Here's hoping I don't wake up in the morning.


----------



## SilentLyric

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Congrats, I'm still waiting........


haha no, I'm not moving out yet. Just excited thinking about it. :laugh:


----------



## Amphoteric

:cup

I feel somewhat hopeful and inspired. I did a Google search on the possibilities of studying microbiology, and found out that it's a part of the Bachelor of Science degree in Biology. In total the length of studying for that degree is three years, but after the first 1,5 - 2 years you can specialise in one of these:

Biochemistry and Biotechnology
Ecology and Evolutionary Biology
General Microbiology
Genetics
Physiology and Neuroscience
Plant Biology

so yay at general microbiology!

The application period starts in March and the entrance exams will probably be some time around June. They take in 49 new students and out of those at least 27 have to be "first timers" (I assume it means people who have not been studying for his degree before?). The daunting fact is that most of the applicants will probably be fresh out of upper secondary and might have set getting into this university degree as their goal well in time. I didn't really focus in biology when I was still in upper secondary and I won't be getting many extra points for the matriculation exams results I got years ago either. After being academically idle for as long as I have been, I'd really have to start from scratch when it comes to preparing myself for the entrance exam. 
That scares the **** out of me, but maybe it's a challenge I could be capable of handling.

I haven't decided anything yet, but it feels good to know that there is this option.


----------



## Barakiel

Somehow I forgot how wonderful a person Marjane Satrapi is










I really want/need to watch the film adaptation of Persepolis sometime, maybe when I find the motivation and $$$


----------



## Batcat

My lectures are hilarious and weird sometimes. When you're writing about Aristotle's views on female masturbation you know you're studying the right subject.


----------



## Crisigv

It'll be as if I never existed, I know it. I'll be forgotten.


----------



## AussiePea

I need to find that balance where I care just enough to give a ****, but not feel hurt.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I need to come to accept that I cannot control the actions of others and what they say. For a long time I have become bitter at some of these people when they would insensitively do or say things that puts me in a very bad situation. Putting me on the spot in front of everyone. Putting me in tough situations because of them. It results in distress and arguments when I express my annoyance to them. This really is not worth it. So now all I should really do is just to try my best to manipulate them in the direction I want them to go through my own words and subliminal actions. If they don't, all I could do is sigh and shake my head in failure. My other route is to train myself in mind control lol. But I would need to buy a lot of metal spoons first.


----------



## Kevin001

She hasn't been on this forum in awhile, I hope she is ok.


----------



## reaffected

AussiePea said:


> I need to find that balance where I care just enough to give a ****, but not feel hurt.


Me too! Tell me when you figure out the code.


----------



## Shawn81

I just can't get a break. Everything always has to keep getting worse. Every day it's something else. As long as I'm alive, it's just going to keep happening.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Shawn81 said:


> I just can't get a break. Everything always has to keep getting worse. Every day it's something else. As long as I'm alive, it's just going to keep happening.


I often feel this way too. Sometimes I feel like my life is an endurance contest.


----------



## Elad

I love my mom but I cannot stand being around her for too long, she has zero comprehension of space and people needing it. She has no permanent residence atm and is back and forth between countries and has been here 2 days and will be with me for 2 more days and I'm counting down the hours. Even this has been too long... shes always just... there. argh.

today:

mom: hey i think i'll buy a new bed for you and you can move your current one into the spare room for when i or someone else stops by

me: ok i guess we can talk about it later

mom: oh i just called and the guy is arriving at 9;30am to assemble it

mom: hey you really need to get these windows cleaned (its a new place)

me: yeah ill do it at my own pace (i just recently moved in)

-1hr later-

mom: i called up a windowcleaners and they will be arriving at 4 tonight

how I feel










I really hate having people come around like this, I mean I know I'm lucky shes so kind but for ****s sake. pls go.


----------



## feels

this caucus giving me an ulcer omg

Bernie: 49.4% Clinton 50% it's so close


----------



## catcharay

It's too hot to do anything but eat that caramel and almond tub of ice cream. Want to get lean so quick though. And then I can eat more


----------



## DespairSenpai

Thinking about how I can get an apartment without owning a car but still having a job that I can walk to that pays for all the bills plus video games.


----------



## TenYears

Well the Donald didn't win Iowa. Imo, that means even some conservatives have at least a LITTLE bit of sense left, ffs.


----------



## Shawn81

If I need surgery, I don't even know how I'm going to take care of basic things and be out of work for two months.


----------



## Crisigv

This place is a ****ing prison. I can't handle this anymore. I've ruined everything.


----------



## tehuti88

AussiePea said:


> I need to find that balance where I care just enough to give a ****, but not feel hurt.





reaffected said:


> Me too! Tell me when you figure out the code.


Sign me up for some of that, too. :/


----------



## Kevin001

I refuse to live a life being labeled.


----------



## unemployment simulator

is this the face jessie j makes when she cums?


----------



## LostinReverie

Why does everyone always bale on me?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Having to go back to work and my usual routine after being on vacation and traveling is the worst damn feeling.

I wish I could quit my job and just go wherever I want, whenever I want.


----------



## Odinn

Thinking i need to wake up earlier now that my cat has stopped being so mischievous!


----------



## McFly

Some people spend way too much time here and take this site too seriously.


----------



## Crisigv

Is it wrong for me to think that at 27 years old, my mom shouldn't be disciplining me anymore? What the hell am I going to do, I'm going crazy here. I lose my temper, but all they do is make it worse, does no one care to help calm me down? They always yell at me and make it worse. My family doesn't care how I feel.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Did a random accent impersonation out loud reading a trader joe's newspaper ad and was amazed at how good I was. My sister told me it sounded realistically irish. Laughed so hard it hurt.


----------



## tea111red

both hillary clinton and donald trump are horrible options. ugh.


----------



## TenYears

I had a good day at work today although I'm really tired, and sore. I've missed a whole, whole lot of work lately because I was battling the flu. It got me pretty good. I actually had it for almost a month, so there are people at work I haven't seen for about that long.


I was dreading, hating going back this morning but I walked in for our regular 6:00am meeting, there were about forty of us there. I said good morning to a couple of people and just found a place to hide near the back, almost in a corner. I was still half asleep, tbh, meeting was about to start. And then Patricia (one of my friends, really loud, outspoken crazy friends from work) sees me and screams out "TEN YEARS!" and she comes over and gives me a hug, ffs. Everyone, and I mean everyone turned around, and then a few more people said "Ten Years, you're back buddy, thought you had died" and on and on. It really, really caught me offguard and freaked me out a bit. A few people came over and shook hands and asked how I was.


I do not consider myself popular at work, at all, because I'm not. But that was nice, really kind of awesome. It really surprised me. They paired me up with Patricia for the first few hours today and we talked a lot. She's probably about ten years older than me....so I'm guessing 55? She's very cool though. A tell-it-like-it-is, very loud, sometimes a little obnoxious, down to earth lady. She lost her husband years ago. So anyways it was fun catching up with her. I kind of wish we were friends outside of work but, meh, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## SunFlower2011

Lets Beat Social Anxiety said:


> For me, I'm thinking about how soaked I'm gonna get when I go pick up my girlfriend from work in an hour. It's rainy season in Thailand right now, and I have a motorbike...no car.
> 
> Rain coat on and hope it doesn't soak through this time!
> 
> What's on *your* mind?


Pretty, cool. How did you manage to decide to move to Thailand?


----------



## Kevin001

I can't wait to see The Choice. Sucks that my sister gets to see it before me.


----------



## reaffected

tea111red said:


> both hillary clinton and donald trump are horrible options. ugh.


Agreed. Bernie is who I'm going for.


----------



## Amphoteric

Sometimes I roll my eyes so hard it hurts.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The Sound of Silence said:


> Why does everyone always bail on me?


lol the feels tho ;_;


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Words? I don't know what they are.

I can't express myself. I bear the inability to adequately express myself in such a manner to which I find satisfying. Repetition, repetition, repetition. I guess it is all the same stuff though. The same complaints that burden me day in and day out. The same struggles I fight everyday. The same mental battles I have to endure in this ever enduring war taking place inside my mind; bearing blow after blow that gradually chips away at me until the eventually ensuing breaking point. The latter is inevitable. Nobody can help me, and I can't help myself. At least not right now. This is a battle I have to partake in myself; because nobody will ever understand. Me or the insane vortex of suffer that I am. Understanding is the key to the battle.

Unfortunately, I don't understand. I'm figuring it out. Slowly. Slower than others..? 

Oh no.


----------



## unemployment simulator

i've created a whole body of art work which (at the moment) I am quite happy with.. now I just need to make some music to set it to.. i'm kind of bummed out that the last load of art I made was lost when my previous computer died.


----------



## Barakiel

I get random bouts of inspiration throughout the day, the feeling that I'll actually go and get **** done, but they usually don't last longer than a few seconds. why :|


----------



## Crisigv

I miss you. I miss talking to you and telling you I love you, and hearing it from you. You lit up my days, but now they're just grey. I don't know what to do. :sigh


----------



## Pongowaffle

Sneezing during mid urination is a feeling and scenario I will not wish on my worst enemies.


----------



## Kevin001

I think my teeth have been hurting because of my sinus infection.


----------



## Ineko

I want a hot shower, I want to be warm not bone chilling cold.


----------



## TryingMara

Some people here have been given way too many chances.


----------



## ND 123

death


----------



## TumblrAddict

I'm not the dumbest person in my English class and that's pretty great.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm not sure what happened to me but I stopped wanting to learn and am starting to feel like another cog in the machine. I have a steady income but it feels thankless. The most interesting thing today was watching CNN on break. :| and seeing Hilary Clinton talk with her politician hand/closed fist pointed thumb gesture.

I dunno who this is but he's pointing his thumb so he has







something to say:


----------



## Blue Dino

The next door neighbor, the husband keeps parking his big jeep onto our side of the driveway. The worse part is, its a car he rarely drives, so once it's parked, it will not be moving for weeks.


----------



## Cyan22

I need to change my sleeping habits.


----------



## TryingMara

Delusional. It's actually scary.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to push myself more.


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> Delusional. It's actually scary.


 Oahhh Mara, that sounds worrying  I really hope whatever is happening you can recover quickly :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv

I am very much considering taking something to help me sleep tonight, so I can wake up early tomorrow. My sleep schedule is so messed up. I'm kind of curious how many I can take so I don't ever wake up, lol.


----------



## LostinReverie

Worked a hectic day, then spent the rest of it at a dumb conference I didn't want to go to. No anxiety, but started sobbing on my drive home for no apparent reason. I'm really sick of these frequent mood changes with absolutely no rhyme or reason. To go from content and singing to planning my suicide is ridiculous. Then there's the 24/7 loneliness. What if I'm not really an introvert? What if it's just been an excuse to make me feel better that nobody wants anything to do with me.


----------



## Maverick34

Still girlfriendless... Just spoke to a close friend on facebook. He reconnected w/ an old gf. She told him she never got over him & she still loves him. Wow, good for him. I'm jealous in a good way. I want that for myself too. When am I gonna hit that jackpot?


----------



## Amphoteric

Today when I was at the train station I noticed this random old woman kept on staring at me. Eventually she approached me and started asking me about my piercings. She wasn't judgmental, just plain curious. So we talked about piercings for a bit and it was fine; I've realised that I don't really feel any anxiety with random chats like that anymore. 
Only annoying part was that she'd start talking over me, making it so that I could hardly finish my sentences.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Guys on this forum always moan about how women can have sex with a man, like there is a guy out there that will **** them. Guess what there's a guy out there that will **** you too - go get yourself a guy today dudes :haha No? You're not attracted to them? That seems to be the point doesn't it.


----------



## Andre

The Sound of Silence said:


> Worked a hectic day, then spent the rest of it at a dumb conference I didn't want to go to. No anxiety, but started sobbing on my drive home for no apparent reason. I'm really sick of these frequent mood changes with absolutely no rhyme or reason. To go from content and singing to planning my suicide is ridiculous. Then there's the 24/7 loneliness. What if I'm not really an introvert? What if it's just been an excuse to make me feel better that nobody wants anything to do with me.


I want to talk to you but I feel like I might be annoying you. Introvert or extrovert - these are terms people apply to themselves to feel empowered. It's completely up to you to decide which one fits. I also don't want you to feel so lonely. It is extremely painful not to have friends as we know.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Arrived at the parking lot with my dog after a walk and decided to sprint with my dog to the apartment. On the way I see my next door neighbor taking out groceries from her car so I ran even faster heading towards the stairs to avoid attention pretending I was having the time of my life playing with my dog. I knew she was behind me but I didn't look back and kept running. When I arrived at the door, I tried to unlock the door as fast as possible with the keys knowing she would pop out at any moment. After opening the door, I attempted to close the screen door pulling it inwards and took a peak to see if she was there. She was... I saw her behind my screen door smiling at me when I saw her. I was probably smiling when she caught me.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to go run - I didn't run last night and I need to run tonight to make up for it.


----------



## tehuti88

While procrastinating actually getting to bed "early," I came across the blog of a woman with my same first and last name. The blog title is a pun on our last name and I think it's actually rather clever (can't give it for obvious reasons). She's some sort of designer. Her interior design sucks IMO but there were some entries about vacation/holiday trips she took with old friends, hanging out on the beach, drinking, playing drinking games, going on one of those beer wagons which you pedal yourself or whatever, goofing around in silly St. Patrick's Day costumes, visiting a friend she still had since kindergarten(!), making goofy faces, hugging, smiling, everything. So much fun. So many friends.

That's not really the type of life I myself want...but oh, that other woman with my name looked so _happy_. :sigh


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can be productive today.


----------



## Marakunda

I just practiced drawing for about 3 or 4 hours, so that's good. I just need to keep it up.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Aries Expectation:Fierce ram, will **** u up, is hella brave
> Aries Reality:Is a sheep with oversized horns and was bullied and is trying to overcompensate
> Taurus Expectation:Loyal bull
> Taurus Reality:Cow that is too lazy to betray you
> Gemini Expectation:Super smart, super intelligent, can and will slay you.
> Gemini Reality:Has abandonment issues and an identity crisis every month
> Cancer Expectation:Mother bear and reliable and strong
> Cancer Reality:Emotional wreck
> Leo Expectation:Loyal sexy and confident
> Leo Reality:Emo lion
> Virgo Expectation:Shy smart and organized
> Virgo Reality:Always having internal meltdowns
> Libra Expectation:Fashionable and friendly and fair
> Libra Reality:Really sad that they cannot fix everyone
> Scorpio Expectation: Dark mysterious and probably a killer
> Scorpio Reality:Really emo that hates everyone and has uncontrollable emotions
> Sagittarius Expectation:So wise and majestic
> Sagittarius Reality:Makes up everything to compensate for the lack of meaning in their life
> Capricorn Expectation:Cool, calm, collected, ambitious
> Capricorn Realityower starved baby that just wants love
> *Aquarius Expectation:God
> Aquarius Reality:Still God*
> Pisces Expectation:So cute such anime!!
> Pisces Reality:How can I murder ppl without getting my dress dirty


Don't normally pay attention to these but this made me lmao 1 guess what the star sign of the person who wrote that is.

I like Pisces's sign too (and the answer is raincoat,) Scorpio fits me pretty well though.

but I am God. Apparently. Man I've got some ****ing work to do. Brb guys. Sorry for the mess, just found out. Someone should have told me, honestly.

*edit:* Just realised my username :haha


----------



## euphoria04

Sometimes the biggest turnoff in a woman is her taste in men.


----------



## TenYears

I wonder what kind of mood my ex-wife will be in today when I pick up my kids for my weekend. I miss them...I'm excited, cannot wait, as it's been a while since we've seen each other. But I wonder what kind of mood she'll be in. Hopefully the kids will just come out with their bags, ready to go and I won't even have to see her face (*shudders at the thought). Sometimes she comes out with them, makes a big production of it, gives them hugs goodbye, blah, blah, blah. Sometimes she just send them out the door. Sometimes she's a somewhat normal, civilized human being....sometimes she's the psychotic monster I divorced, who will look for any reason to start an argument.


Ffs, I've been diagnosed with mood disorders, and I'm not as moody as that woman. There is seriously no help for her. I think I'm gonna start calling her Sybil lmao.


----------



## LostinReverie

There is no way that guy could've been real. I mean COME ON. It had to have been some sort of dream. He was this gorgeous young blonde Dane who treated me like I was the sexiest woman he had ever seen, which I clearly am not. I so wish Skype recorded and saved you calls. I can already feel him fading from my memory.


----------



## Genos

i wish i could be high all the time :cig


----------



## Kevin001

Debating whether or not if I should go to my sister's bday dinner.


----------



## feels

I need to go to the grocery store and I also want to smoke a bowl in my car while out but it's pretty chilly and I'm so cozy. Also now I have all these neighbors I don't wanna run into lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Sometimes when I read a thread it's clear by the replies that people did not actually read the initial post. Either that, or a lot of people here have some kind of reading comprehension problem.

That makes me seem much more snarky than I intended, but whatever. :hide


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SamanthaStrange said:


> Sometimes when I read a thread it's clear by the replies that people did not actually read the initial post. Either that, or a lot of people here have some kind of reading comprehension problem.


I believe that both of these are true, some people fail to understand even after I quote them and explain to them like a child.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

SamanthaStrange said:


> Sometimes when I read a thread it's clear by the replies that people did not actually read the initial post. Either that, or a lot of people here have some kind of reading comprehension problem.
> 
> That makes me seem much more snarky than I intended, but whatever. :hide


YES. I'm absolutely convinced most here just assume everything from the thread's title


----------



## McFly

Good luck out there Orbiter.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



SamanthaStrange said:


> Sometimes when I read a thread it's clear by the replies that people did not actually read the initial post. Either that, or a lot of people here have some kind of reading comprehension problem.
> 
> That makes me seem much more snarky than I intended, but whatever. :hide


Yeah it's funny and irritating how off people can be in their replies. Though I'm guilty as charged. Sometimes the thread title is different than what is written in the post.


----------



## Lorelen

*Silence*

It's so much work having a personality. I mostly prefer relating to plants -- air and water, even. They're so wonderfully silent and they give you the same freedom to not speak, while they continue to be present to you. I sometimes have wished I lived in India where you can take a vow of silence as a lay person and just wear a sign around your neck saying "Silent," and people respect it. Does that sound like heaven to anyone else?

(I just mean this as a post, not a reply to anything.)


----------



## Crisigv

Him, as always


----------



## Perkins

Over a week later I'm still thinking about the grilled cheese sandwiches my boyfriend made for me.

Also the turkey sandwich I had at that one restaurant in Portland was bomb, too. I've been craving them both like mad.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope he went to work :um.


----------



## Just Lurking

Why does the word 'porn' keep getting applied to things it's just not meant for... 

Earth Porn... Food Porn... and now I just saw something about 'Word Porn'...

Another stupid fad that needs to go away.


----------



## TryingMara

What is life like without depression? What would I be thinking and feeling right now without this endless cycle?


----------



## Crisigv

I hate everyone. Yup, I hate you all, I hate my family, I hate the non-existent friends, I hate strangers, I hate God (lol). You can all go **** yourselves. I'm done.


----------



## JohnDoe26

The OP is cute.


----------



## lemondrop8

I'm really lonely right now. ?


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I hate everyone. Yup, I hate you all, I hate my family, I hate the non-existent friends, I hate strangers, I hate God (lol). You can all go **** yourselves. I'm done.


:frown2: oke :squeeze :kiss


----------



## LostinReverie

My therapist is a very nice, talkative extrovert. The kind of person I initially get along with really well until they realize that no matter how long I've known them, I'm still going to be really quiet and reserved. Then the connection in inevitably lost and the awkwardness begins.


----------



## Kevin001

Time is ticking, I need to make a decision about where I want to work soon.


----------



## GangsterOfLove

I love kiwi's so much.


----------



## Maverick34

My chest/torso is sore from last night's chest workout, but that's a good thing. That means I hit em correctly & hard enough


----------



## monotonous

the girl i fapped to was so hot


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Trying to explain to a foreigner how to pronounce the letters Љ, Ђ and Ж is one of the most frustratingly difficult things to do.


----------



## Cletis

My penis is numb


----------



## yummybroccoli

My bed smells like fried food and secondhand smoke because I stayed out until 3am with friends absorbing these aromas then came home and fell right into bed.

I washed my hair yesterday but now I gotta do it again today, because these smells have staying power...


----------



## Arbre

PocketoAlice said:


> I haven't felt like myself in a very long time.
> I just want to be happy again.


I've been thinking this exact same thing about myself for a long time.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

TheSilentGamer said:


> Trying to explain to a foreigner how to pronounce the letters Љ, Ђ and Ж is one of the most frustratingly difficult things to do.


Is that russian, or greek or something?


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Demon Soul said:


> Is that russian, or greek or something?


Well, I was mainly referring to Serbian, but other Slavic languages use these as well (except for Ђ, that's a Serbian exclusive)


----------



## layitontheline

There's a baby shower coming up for a coworker. I never go to social events and I barely talk to anyone at work, but I'm thinking I should force myself to go. I'm terrified I'll be my super awkward mute self, sitting alone on a sofa while everyone has a blast on the other side of the room. And if I do speak up a bit, people will look at me in shock for opening my mouth. It's a lose-lose. I'm also extremely awkward around kids, and she already has her baby, so I'll feel obligated to hold the little one and ooo and aww over her, which isn't in me to do. Blah. I still feel like I should go though. I want to be able to handle these things.


----------



## halfly

why god why why cant we eat everything tasty without getting fat:mum

why make gluttony a sin:wife

food = happiness

the world would be happy if food

no one would be sad if food

foooooooooooooooooood

i really want some pizza but alas i fat:dead


----------



## Shawn81

What the hell am I actually going to do if I need this surgery...


----------



## Italia

Making love to my boyfriend


----------



## Arbre

PocketoAlice said:


> I am sorry to hear that, I hope your situation improves sometime soon. :c


I hope you'll be doing better soon too.


----------



## Kevin001

Like seriously? At least they're being honest I guess.


----------



## TenYears

My dad bought me and my kids squares for the game tonight, and we got some really awesome numbers  One of us should win at least one quarter. Win or not, it makes the game more fun to watch, esp if you don't really care much who wins in the first place lol.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

_You know time crawls on when you're waiting for the song to start
So dance alone to the beat of your heart
Hey young blood, doesn't it feel like our time is running out?_


----------



## andretti

i dont want to see the pregame , i dont want to see the halftme show. i don't want to hear people talking about the game. i just want to see the actual superbowl game right now. thats it, forget all the extra media coverage . just want to see the last football game of the year and want it to be competitive.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Went to a supermarket late last night because I ran out of veggies. Who would of known that I would be excited to buy some vegetables. Saw some asparagus in stock and was ecstatic because I haven't seen any ever since I began my quest to heal myself. Put some in a pot to boil and was able to smell that familiar strong smell of asparagus steaming into the air. I think I found a new favorite vegetable.


----------



## thomasjune

These hot wings aren't hot enough. /:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Superbowl Suckday! :twisted

- no offense to people who love it. :um


----------



## Barakiel

Is there anyway to avoid having dreams when you fall asleep??? Especially depressing ones?


----------



## Ineko

I need a hug


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

heh, sometimes I wish I could revoke pm's.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Barakiel said:


> Is there anyway to avoid having dreams when you fall asleep??? Especially depressing ones?


Mhmm, dreams avoid me


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Demon Soul said:


> Mhmm, dreams are avoiding me


Yeah I don't dream. Wish I could


----------



## Barakiel

Wings of Amnesty said:


> heh, sometimes I wish I could revoke pm's.


You mean deleting them after you've sent them, and hopefully before the other person reads it? Yeah, that would make up for my poor impulse control and save me a lot of embarrassment :\


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Barakiel said:


> You mean deleting them after you've sent them, and hopefully before the other person reads it? Yeah, that would make up for my poor impulse control and save me a lot of embarrassment :\


lol, yeah, normally I have pretty good self control, but my friends list is probably gonna shrink a bit tonight....it's like watching your car skid through an intersection on ice and having no way of pulling back.


----------



## Crisigv

Smiles are getting a lot harder to fake. And lately, I am not doing very well at work.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to stop eating so much. When there is so much food around its hard to resist.


----------



## ND 123

I really need to expire soon.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Mother ****ing bearshark!!!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Listening to songs from my childhood causes me to listen to other songs from my childhood, and then youtube related songs starts knowing exactly what songs I listened to back then, and I can't get out of it, song after song because youtube recommendations are on point.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Oh god!!! who remembers this


----------



## LostinReverie

There's no way this young, gorgeous Dane is for real. How could he possibly be in to me? Seriously.


----------



## Shawn81

How little I like people.


----------



## tea111red

Shawn81 said:


> How little I like people.


what do you dislike about people?


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> what do you dislike about people?


I wouldn't even know where to begin. We're all just horrible creatures. I wish I didn't have some biological attraction to some of them.


----------



## donuts2

...


----------



## tehuti88

I hate it when somebody replies to me in a thread, and in my first post I might have been a bit flippant or assumed something I shouldn't have or maybe I hadn't even done that but I wish to reply to their reply and I want to make my post casual/friendly and maybe a little bit funny, but then I can't think of a way to do that without the other person possibly misconstruing it as being sarcastic or a jibe or something, so I just end up never replying. :/

I have too many reasons to not reply to people, trying to be friendly/funny shouldn't be one of them. But it's just so embarrassing when a friendly attempt at humor falls flat or, even worse, backfires. :sigh


----------



## coeur_brise

So I walked past this apartment building that said "Elysian Apartments" and I got cynical and doubted they were as luxurious as advertised, but then again I thought maybe if I owned something someday, like a gas station I could put above the bathrooms, "the Elysian toilets" or something.

I know it's supposed to evoke a sense of luxury and all. It just seemed a bit funny to me how you can tack that onto anything. Fun fact, the _Avenue des Champs Élysées_ is named after the Elysian fields. And rightly so, I should think.. They have a McDonald's there, I remember.


----------



## P1e2

Fell asleep this evening and missed dinner so ate a snack instead. Feels like have the flu almost or a cold. Why won't my TMJ pain end and makes it painful to eat sometimes. Lived on smoothies at almost every meal for several days with breakfast including oatmeal, yogurt, fruit and peanut butter blended to make a breakfast smoothie.


----------



## eveningbat

I feel horrible. Don't want to go to the hospital, but probably I should.


----------



## TenYears

Most of the time, the worst mistake you can possibly make is assuming everyone is on your side.


The same goes with friends.


The worst mistake I think you can make is assuming people are your friends.


I learned both those things long, long before I ever found this site. And being on this site only reinforced those two things to be true.


Thank you SAS. I mean that in the most sincere way. And with a bit of sarcastic humor.


----------



## feels

Had a huge tonsil stone that's been bugging me. My gag reflex is really strong so they're usually such a pain to remove. I think I'm making it weaker tho cause I got fed up and just put my finger back there and pushed it out. I'm so happy over this bull**** you don't even understand.

Also, I saw Kung Fu Panda 3 today and was really surprised that it kicked so much ***. Hadn't seen the previous ones.


----------



## tea111red

piece of crap internet connection.


----------



## Cascades

I need a hobby...and another chocolate biscuit.


----------



## LostinReverie

Dremmeling my dog's nails isn't fun for either of us, but it's much less traumatic than clipping and at least it's done now for awhile! I don't think using the words "spa day" helped in any way.


----------



## Kevin001

This is too much stress for me, I'm exhausted and frustrated.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Is there a polite way to tell someone to **** off?


----------



## novalax

I have to drive into D.C. today, I drove to richmond yesterday, I need a break from driving


----------



## Maverick34




----------



## Batcat

I listened to a Daughter song thanks to youtube autoplay. Not my kind of music, can't relate to it at all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Dad 'Tanya it's Chinese new year today'

me: 'Oh really? I thought that was yesterday for some reason' (saw something on the news)

dad: 'yeah so don't wear black and don't wash your hair'

me: 'I have to wash my hair today, it's my hair washing day. Also I always wear black.'

dad: 'nooo you'll wash all your good luck away. Wait till 12am.'

What is happening.


----------



## TenYears

*sigh*


I know my ex-wife. I was with that woman for 18 years. I know her better than she knows herself. I took care of her for 18 years. Even. When. She. Couldn't. Take. Care. Of. Herself.


She's just a 41 year old baby, ffs. She texts me and says "You need to get a better paying job" "You aren't supporting your children".


No. No. No. No. No......let's look at this from a rational person's POV, for once. You are using the money I send to support our children on yourself. Let's look at the last thirty days. This is what I know, from what your own children have told me....You've bought.....


a brand spankin new Windows 12" tablet (for yourself, not the kids)
three pairs of new shoes
new custom tires, that are way bigger and more bad *** than you need
and a new purse (you have a closet full of $500-$2,000 purses)


And then you text me complaining about how my children don't have clothes to wear. My children have clothes to wear. They aren't wearing what YOU want them to wear because you're a selfish, narcissistic, self-centered ***** who really has no business trying to mother my children. Think about it.


If you took a second to think about it, you'd realize that I know you better than you know yourself. What happened is....you just sat down to pay bills. Bills that I'm sure are way, way overdue. And then you asked that P.O.S. sleezebag sorry excuse for a bf that lives with you (on your dime) that doesn't work, btw, how much money he has. And he said (Surprise!!!!) $0. And then you realized you overspent. And now you're fuqd.


I know you.


I lived with you for 18 years. You are too selfish to take care of yourself. Much less take care of yourself, three children, and a boy that calls himself a man that can't take care of himself.


And now you're texting me. Me. Of all people. Asking me for money.


I will give my kids money. It will be a very cold day in hell before I ever give you money. You put yourself before your own kids, and, wow man, that is just beyond pathetic.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my mom learns how to budget, she spends so much.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm hopeless, I want him back. But he will never make that mistake again.


----------



## coeur_brise

TenYears said:


> Most of the time, the worst mistake you can possibly make is assuming everyone is on your side.
> 
> The same goes with friends.
> 
> The worst mistake I think you can make is assuming people are your friends.
> 
> I learned both those things long, long before I ever found this site. And being on this site only reinforced those two things to be true.
> 
> Thank you SAS. I mean that in the most sincere way. And with a bit of sarcastic humor.


I'm sorry you found out that people suck. Just know that not everyone does and there are still some on your side. Cheers


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ahhh!!!! My anxiety is off the charts just thinking about this. F***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should hope it all arrives by Thursday & when no one is about


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

I didn't think I'd be this bored on a day off of school.


----------



## Crisigv

This site has given me happiness and taken it away. Why did I ever get hopeful? What's wrong with me?


----------



## feels

Picked up where I left off in Better Call Saul. Forgot how good this show was. Also just looked it up and the next season premiers on the 15th so it's perfect timing.


----------



## Crisigv

The air coming into my room from the furnace feels too cold. I'm freezing right now.


----------



## Orb

Unusual chill in the air today (literally and figuratively speaking).


----------



## TenYears

I hope this doctor's appt goes quick. God I hate, hate, hate going to the doctor. I hope they give me something for my foot and ankle. It's getting ridiculous now. I'm tired of hobbling around on one foot. It's not getting any better. I hope all it is is just a really bad sprain or something.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can't complain when it's free


----------



## Kevin001

Giving up fast food will be tough for her, I hope she can do it.


----------



## iamtinykitty15

Lets Beat Social Anxiety said:


> For me, I'm thinking about how soaked I'm gonna get when I go pick up my girlfriend from work in an hour. It's rainy season in Thailand right now, and I have a motorbike...no car.
> 
> Rain coat on and hope it doesn't soak through this time!
> 
> What's on *your* mind?


my bf and stress


----------



## iamtinykitty15

omg love your signature


----------



## McFly

Was eating a piece of bacon and it kinda tasted like chocolate. Somehow the roasted flavor of chocolate is similar to the toasted flavor of bacon. Someday I will try to make bacon chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Batcat

That's the first proper sunset that I've seen since November/December. Noice.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm, my uncle got off work early. Maybe his hrs got cut?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I would drink it down & drift off peacefully into the night


----------



## carolinewithanxiety

I am so bored in this town


----------



## Crisigv

Everyone but me has somewhere to go tonight.


----------



## tea111red

<insert not so nice label> had to go and get that thread deleted.....:no


----------



## McFly

tea111red said:


> <insert not so nice label> had to go and get that thread deleted.....:no


Those threads always bring out the worst in people. Entertaining at least, but at the OPs expense.


----------



## Cletis

I'm getting hungry. Time to get some grub.


----------



## rdrr

I'd love to just live in a music studio and play instruments and make songs.


----------



## lonelybreaker

why nothing is working out for me


----------



## Ally

Can't sleep because that's how my life is now. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Batcat

It's actually a really nice day outside, cold but also sunny. Shame I'm cooped up indoors finishing these essays, maybe I'll sit in my garden and just listen to the birds for my break.


----------



## herk

why do i do this


----------



## Kevin001

If I could just make $500 a month I would be ok for now.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't want to go to work. I'm just as miserable there as I am here. It's going to be a long day, and freezing by the time I step outside at night.


----------



## TheLivingSilence96

I dont know where to start at the forum


----------



## Kevin001

TheLivingSilence96 said:


> I dont know where to start at the forum


First step section and then just find threads you can relate to. Welcome to the forum .


----------



## Crisigv

What's the point in wanting to live anymore?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

IAMX are doing a bunch more shows in Europe again, but this time only Eastern/Central/Northern (Norway, Sweden and Finland.) But Chris at least was in London a couple of days ago, to talk about Sneaker Pimps stuff I guess with the rest of them since they're now working on a new album, and he posted this on twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697157481542320130
But like no concert :'( and I get it because it's not scheduled or anything, and I think the Sneaker Pimps thing seemed almost like a whim like 'sure, yeah, why not, let's make a new album after all these years' but that's like such a troll move :lol

Seriously though I want to see them live again without paying tons of transport money. :blank I doubt it'll happen until 2017~ though now at the earliest, and probably 2018, but Sneaker Pimps tour would be awesome in between. =O Oh man. So awesome.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ive been going to a place for people with mental problems...i dont know the english word for it...its only 3 hours a day but its a start...ive been there before years ago...i hope things go well


----------



## Kevin001

I hope they give her a shot, she has been coughing for like a month.


----------



## KelsKels

I've been having a really bad day... but this made me crack up laughing.


----------



## Just Lurking

I think I've forgotten what it's like to feel desire.


----------



## Just Lurking

It feels like the member turnover rate on this site is the highest it's ever been.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm going to get bloody hypothermia in my bedroom, I swear. Why is my room so cold. The air coming through the vent feels too cold. The rest of the house feels fine. I need body heat, lol.


----------



## rdrr

Should I get some beard shampoo?


----------



## Steve French

rdrr said:


> Should I get some beard shampoo?


Personally, I find washing my beard dries it out too much. Causes incredible itch. A bit of conditioner every now and then, and water in between gets it good enough for me.


----------



## catcharay

Social tiredness, many peanut butterr m&ms + carby rice noodle soup = yuck. It's saturday and I tried.


----------



## uziq

the "let's just be friends thing" is ruining me

and i wish i had some pizza


----------



## uziq

cheetohs aren't that great


----------



## Amphoteric

It's pretty nice to be just listening to some German music and not really pay attention to what's being sung but then suddenly realise that _"Hey, I actually understood that line!"_

Proof of progress in the language studies, I guess!


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Guys on this forum always moan about how women can have sex with a man, like there is a guy out there that will **** them. Guess what there's a guy out there that will **** you too - go get yourself a guy today dudes :haha No? You're not attracted to them? That seems to be the point doesn't it.


You just cheered me up (well, you didn't _just_ cheer me up as the post wasn't just made, but you get the point ).


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Fantasizing about my new crush like an idiot.


----------



## LemonBones

Never had a gf so life is over.


----------



## millenniumman75

I hope my payments make it in before the deadline.


----------



## Crisigv

I've had an okay day so far. Was so out of it this morning, I figured work was going to suck. But I'm home now, so let the bad thoughts and feelings commence.


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## Kevin001

CharmedOne said:


>


My milk has the same date, lol.


----------



## Just Lurking

There are over 100 members here whose usernames are "mike" followed by some random combination of numbers.

I have no idea who any of the Mikes are anymore. They all read as one giant hybrid now.


----------



## feels

I've been a pretty big slob my whole life but now that I have my own place that **** needs to be spotless at all times or it just sits in the back of my mind nagging at me.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom wants me to write her paper that is due tomorrow. I'm like really? I'm just as bad as you when it comes to writing.


----------



## Barakiel

All these punny valentines cards really make the holiday worth it tbh.


----------



## Still Waters

Three hours of blissful distraction coming up tonight! Downton Abby,Mercy Street and The Walking Dead!! Plus I'll make a big salad for dinner -With salad greens,chicken breasts chopped and cooked with taco seasoning,cherry tomatoes,cheese,black beans and avocado!!! -


----------



## Charmander

I kinda like having my birthday two days after Valentine's. Shame it's on a weekday though.


----------



## Still Waters

Charmander said:


> I kinda like having my birthday two days after Valentine's. Shame it's on a weekday though.


That sounds as if it would be fun-birthdays around Christmas tend to be overlooked as everyone's burnt out and cash strapped from the holiday. Not such an issue with Valentine's -do you get lots of Valentine themed presents??:smile2:


----------



## Charmander

Still Waters said:


> That sounds as if it would be fun-birthdays around Christmas tend to be overlooked as everyone's burnt out and cash strapped from the holiday. Not such an issue with Valentine's -do you get lots of Valentine themed presents??:smile2:


I always feel bad for people who have theirs just before Christmas. I don't really ask for anything for my birthday but it's still nice to have things to look forward to. 

And not really. But I like buying all the discounted valentines chocolate the day after!


----------



## tehuti88

I'm getting angry and bitter now. Suffering through this stupid ****ing physical disorder, then coming here, sick and tired of seeing guys moaning about how they don't have a girlfriend and then going into other threads and blaming women for that. Makes me want to wish this physical misery on them so they'd know what that's like, since empathy doesn't seem to be their strong suit.

*Maybe you're just undesirable, ever think of that?* You know...like all those women you'd never give the time of day to. Like me. You can claim you're "openminded" and "will date anybody" and "don't have options to turn women down" all you want--_alllllll_ those women you never notice because they aren't hot enough, _alllllll_ those women you criticize in dating threads (fat!--ugly!--old!--divorced!--has kids!--emotional baggage!--psychologically damaged!--_used!_), THOSE are all the options you have that you're rejecting. Yep--that YOU are rejecting. You can claim that only women reject men all you want, but when you decide to pass us by in pursuit of a hotter specimen, that, dear, is rejection. And you guys do it all the time.

(Swallowing your disgust and having sex with a woman one time, BTW, isn't being "openminded." And the criticism of women with emotional baggage/psychological damage is always a hoot, coming from some of the guys _here_...emotional baggage capital of the Internet.)

Feels really great to come here every day among supposedly "lonely" people and get blamed for their loneliness when, if we passed each other on the street, they'd either think, "Bleh, I could do better than date her" or, more likely, not even notice me pass by. *Because I'm not even human to such guys.* Unwanted even by other "forever alone" people, who, ironically, are the people who'd have the most in common with me. Disgusting, pathetic, ugly, expired, used-up leftover.

You don't have a hot girlfriend.* Boo-fricking-hoo. I've never had a hot OR an unattractive guy look my way. Yet you deserve sympathy and I don't, and somehow I'm still to blame for your loneliness? Well how about I start blaming you for mine?

*Yeah, that just rubs salt into the wound. Seems all these "lonely" guys want is a hot woman. Yet they sit and moan about how picky "even the fat/ugly girls" are (the girls they themselves would never, ever go for), like we should have no standards whatsoever. Even those of us who've never gotten any romantic attention whatsoever still somehow have standards that are too high. ("You should give guys a chance!"--oh yeah?--_what guys?_ Sure aren't any giving _me_ a chance! And yes--I have _literally_ been told this more than once, here on SAS. Where no guy has EVER given me a chance and never will.)

Sure, we can't help who we're attracted to. But if you consider yourself unattractive, yet you want only a hot GF, you have no place to judge when hot women aren't interested in you. And you REALLY have no place to judge all the average and unattractive women, either. How about you try putting blame where it really belongs for a change--and that's NOT on women who've never interacted with you. *Some of whom are in the exact same situation you are.* (Don't know why so many here can't even _comprehend_ that.)

How dare you sit there and both blame me/others for your problems, AND tell us we're so much better off. I could easily prove I'm not. I bet others could too. I _wish_ having a hot boyfriend was the worst of my problems right now. Now please excuse me before I break a cardinal rule, if I haven't already.

(This thread is aimed at the blamers. Not the merely aloners. Since I am one, I empathize with the aloners...well...used to. Just seems like the blamers are getting more and more numerous. It's getting tempting to become one myself, at this rate. If I'm going to keep getting blamed for other people's misery then why not do the same to them, yes? I'm a woman, which means I have _so_ many options to choose from, so *surely I'm not alone because I'm just undesirable*...right?)


----------



## JustThisGuy

I didn't forget her. :/


----------



## TenYears

tehuti88 said:


> I'm getting angry and bitter now. Suffering through this stupid ****ing physical disorder, then coming here, sick and tired of seeing guys moaning about how they don't have a girlfriend and then going into other threads and blaming women for that. Makes me want to wish this physical misery on them so they'd know what that's like, since empathy doesn't seem to be their strong suit.
> 
> *Maybe you're just undesirable, ever think of that?* You know...like all those women you'd never give the time of day to. Like me. You can claim you're "openminded" and "will date anybody" and "don't have options to turn women down" all you want--_alllllll_ those women you never notice because they aren't hot enough, _alllllll_ those women you criticize in dating threads (fat!--ugly!--old!--divorced!--has kids!--emotional baggage!--psychologically damaged!--_used!_), THOSE are all the options you have that you're rejecting. Yep--that YOU are rejecting. You can claim that only women reject men all you want, but when you decide to pass us by in pursuit of a hotter specimen, that, dear, is rejection. And you guys do it all the time.
> 
> (Swallowing your disgust and having sex with a woman one time, BTW, isn't being "openminded." And the criticism of women with emotional baggage/psychological damage is always a hoot, coming from some of the guys _here_...emotional baggage capital of the Internet.)
> 
> Feels really great to come here every day among supposedly "lonely" people and get blamed for their loneliness when, if we passed each other on the street, they'd either think, "Bleh, I could do better than date her" or, more likely, not even notice me pass by. *Because I'm not even human to such guys.* Unwanted even by other "forever alone" people, who, ironically, are the people who'd have the most in common with me. Disgusting, pathetic, ugly, expired, used-up leftover.
> 
> You don't have a hot girlfriend.* Boo-fricking-hoo. I've never had a hot OR an unattractive guy look my way. Yet you deserve sympathy and I don't, and somehow I'm still to blame for your loneliness? Well how about I start blaming you for mine?
> 
> *Yeah, that just rubs salt into the wound. Seems all these "lonely" guys want is a hot woman. Yet they sit and moan about how picky "even the fat/ugly girls" are (the girls they themselves would never, ever go for), like we should have no standards whatsoever. Even those of us who've never gotten any romantic attention whatsoever still somehow have standards that are too high. ("You should give guys a chance!"--oh yeah?--_what guys?_ Sure aren't any giving _me_ a chance! And yes--I have _literally_ been told this more than once, here on SAS. Where no guy has EVER given me a chance and never will.)
> 
> Sure, we can't help who we're attracted to. But if you consider yourself unattractive, yet you want only a hot GF, you have no place to judge when hot women aren't interested in you. And you REALLY have no place to judge all the average and unattractive women, either. How about you try putting blame where it really belongs for a change--and that's NOT on women who've never interacted with you. *Some of whom are in the exact same situation you are.* (Don't know why so many here can't even _comprehend_ that.)
> 
> How dare you sit there and both blame me/others for your problems, AND tell us we're so much better off. I could easily prove I'm not. I bet others could too. I _wish_ having a hot boyfriend was the worst of my problems right now. Now please excuse me before I break a cardinal rule, if I haven't already.
> 
> (This thread is aimed at the blamers. Not the merely aloners. Since I am one, I empathize with the aloners...well...used to. Just seems like the blamers are getting more and more numerous. It's getting tempting to become one myself, at this rate. If I'm going to keep getting blamed for other people's misery then why not do the same to them, yes? I'm a woman, which means I have _so_ many options to choose from, so *surely I'm not alone because I'm just undesirable*...right?)


Well, I mean...you really don't want to become one of the "blamers".

And I know you put qualifiers in your post, I realize you said your post was not for the aloners but for the blamers, but the facts are still the facts (imo, ffs). There are plenty, plenty, PLENTY of women out there that will not settle for anything but the perfect, hot guy, Tehuti, I know you realize that. There are women out there (on this site, and irl) that I know personally, that complain about not finding Mr. Right. When....I'm not sure if they've ever asked themselves if maybe they were Ms. Wrong. Probably, imo, not ever, not once, in their entire lives.

There are women who would probably refuse to ever even consider me (if they could get past my age) because I have so many mental hangup, so many disorders and have been through so much. And...I mean, after all, I guess I can't really blame them, because they have got themselves together. They don't have any mental hangups themselves. Nah. I actually envy them lmao, they are the picture of mental health :grin2: (not aimed at you, at...other women I know, let's just say, irl, to be on the safe side).

I realize we all have our own struggles. I have mine also, and tbh I'm probably gonna be single for the rest of my life, I'm starting to come to terms with that. I'm a twice-divorced father of three with more mental disorders than I can shake a ****** stick at. I see my psychiatrists and therapists more than I see the few friends and family I have. I have issues that have issues. So, I can relate wrt the frustration. There are single women out there that biach and complain about being single, about never being given attention, at all, but they don't even acknowledge that there are guys like me that are just as single, and....here's the real punchline....some of them don't even realize that they are as sick as me lmao.

I guess it would really be funny if...it wasn't such a big deal. For me, I have to admit it's kind of sad to see on this forum sometimes. But if I'm gonna be truly honest I also have to admit I can see right through some of the posts sometimes and I do see them as funny sometimes, also. Just because of the...pure....hypocrisy. And the ignorance. And the arrogance.

So, I know dem feelz. You're not the only one.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm being avoided now, but I guess it's for the best.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> I'm being avoided now, but I guess it's for the best.


 By who?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Jeff271 said:


> : )


is that an alternating LED flasher? two npn transistors in a flip flop circuit do good too.

right now..... I'm thinking I'd like.to.make Korean Buldak. Korean.fire chicken. any one tried that?


----------



## naptime

I think I'm canceling my date tomorrow night!


----------



## Crisigv

naptime said:


> I think I'm canceling my date tomorrow night!


Aw why? Getting cold feet?


----------



## sociallydiseased

I'm thinking about my fiancee and how 5000 miles is a really long distance to be apart.


----------



## naptime

Crisigv said:


> Aw why? Getting cold feet?


Sorta but it's mainly because I think I'm better off alone right now. I find it hard dating someone when they don't understand my SA. Every relationship I've had (which isn't many) seem doomed from the start.


----------



## Crisigv

naptime said:


> Sorta but it's mainly because I think I'm better off alone right now. I find it hard dating someone when they don't understand my SA. Every relationship I've had (which isn't many) seem doomed from the start.


I know what you mean. It's one of the many reasons I could never get into dating. The guy would probably think I am a weirdo. Better off alone.


----------



## lost wanderer

tehuti88 said:


> I'm getting angry and bitter now. Suffering through this stupid ****ing physical disorder, then coming here, sick and tired of seeing guys moaning about how they don't have a girlfriend and then going into other threads and blaming women for that. Makes me want to wish this physical misery on them so they'd know what that's like, since empathy doesn't seem to be their strong suit.
> 
> *Maybe you're just undesirable, ever think of that?* You know...like all those women you'd never give the time of day to. Like me. You can claim you're "openminded" and "will date anybody" and "don't have options to turn women down" all you want--_alllllll_ those women you never notice because they aren't hot enough, _alllllll_ those women you criticize in dating threads (fat!--ugly!--old!--divorced!--has kids!--emotional baggage!--psychologically damaged!--_used!_), THOSE are all the options you have that you're rejecting. Yep--that YOU are rejecting. You can claim that only women reject men all you want, but when you decide to pass us by in pursuit of a hotter specimen, that, dear, is rejection. And you guys do it all the time.
> 
> (Swallowing your disgust and having sex with a woman one time, BTW, isn't being "openminded." And the criticism of women with emotional baggage/psychological damage is always a hoot, coming from some of the guys _here_...emotional baggage capital of the Internet.)
> 
> Feels really great to come here every day among supposedly "lonely" people and get blamed for their loneliness when, if we passed each other on the street, they'd either think, "Bleh, I could do better than date her" or, more likely, not even notice me pass by. *Because I'm not even human to such guys.* Unwanted even by other "forever alone" people, who, ironically, are the people who'd have the most in common with me. Disgusting, pathetic, ugly, expired, used-up leftover.
> 
> You don't have a hot girlfriend.* Boo-fricking-hoo. I've never had a hot OR an unattractive guy look my way. Yet you deserve sympathy and I don't, and somehow I'm still to blame for your loneliness? Well how about I start blaming you for mine?
> 
> *Yeah, that just rubs salt into the wound. Seems all these "lonely" guys want is a hot woman. Yet they sit and moan about how picky "even the fat/ugly girls" are (the girls they themselves would never, ever go for), like we should have no standards whatsoever. Even those of us who've never gotten any romantic attention whatsoever still somehow have standards that are too high. ("You should give guys a chance!"--oh yeah?--_what guys?_ Sure aren't any giving _me_ a chance! And yes--I have _literally_ been told this more than once, here on SAS. Where no guy has EVER given me a chance and never will.)
> 
> Sure, we can't help who we're attracted to. But if you consider yourself unattractive, yet you want only a hot GF, you have no place to judge when hot women aren't interested in you. And you REALLY have no place to judge all the average and unattractive women, either. How about you try putting blame where it really belongs for a change--and that's NOT on women who've never interacted with you. *Some of whom are in the exact same situation you are.* (Don't know why so many here can't even _comprehend_ that.)
> 
> How dare you sit there and both blame me/others for your problems, AND tell us we're so much better off. I could easily prove I'm not. I bet others could too. I _wish_ having a hot boyfriend was the worst of my problems right now. Now please excuse me before I break a cardinal rule, if I haven't already.
> 
> (This thread is aimed at the blamers. Not the merely aloners. Since I am one, I empathize with the aloners...well...used to. Just seems like the blamers are getting more and more numerous. It's getting tempting to become one myself, at this rate. If I'm going to keep getting blamed for other people's misery then why not do the same to them, yes? I'm a woman, which means I have _so_ many options to choose from, so *surely I'm not alone because I'm just undesirable*...right?)


One of the realest post on this site. I'm sure some has legit claims, but I'm sure most guys complaining don't.


----------



## Maverick34

sociallydiseased said:


> I'm thinking about my fiancee and how 5000 miles is a really long distance to be apart.


500 or 5000?


----------



## Kevin001

Its been a week and I still haven't been called for an interview.


----------



## Crisigv

Okay, enough with Valentine's posts. The holiday can go **** itself for another year.


----------



## Amphoteric

Went to the library today. Wasn't really looking for anything specific, but once I saw that they had a generic book on cell biology I hoped that they would've had one on virology too. Not a single book on that subject, but I saw that they have a whole section for "Sexology". This is what's wrong with the world, lol.

Anyway I ended up borrowing a book about stones and minerals that can be found in the nature here and a German grammar book. It's in Finnish and so far I have been learning German in English, so I hope it won't be too confusing. Might be good actually to get perspectives to it from two different languages.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Amphoteric said:


> Went to the library today. Wasn't really looking for anything specific, but once I saw that they had a generic book on cell biology I hoped that they would've had one on virology too. Not a single book on that subject, but I saw that they have a whole section for "Sexology". This is what's wrong with the world, lol.


Well I don't think there's any sexology licensing or regulation, so anyone can pick up a book and be a sexologist!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Jeff271 said:


> Yep, I was trying out a circuit simulator. I'll try the npn flip flop approach.
> 
> Never tried that, what spices do you put in Korean Buldak for the heat?


its got chilli paste in in, and i think hot pepper powder, soy sauce, sugar... and corn syrup, garlic... maybe ginger. but i cant find that corn syrup anywhere .. it says use honey as a substitute but i hate honey


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Crisigv said:


> I know what you mean. It's one of the many reasons I could never get into dating. The guy would probably think I am a weirdo. Better off alone.


but what if the guy has the same issues?... and can the understand how you feel and can make allowances for that? then maybe if you know he understands it more, then maybe this would help? No, you aren't weird at all... the anxiety things or whatever make you feel strange... but this doesn't make you a weird person.

hey, if hes weird.. then those thing dont matter anymore...


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> Its been a week and I still haven't been called for an interview.


Man that sucks. Maybe give one of them a call? Just you know, checking to see you got my application, If you'd like, we can set up an interview right now.

Cringeworthy? Yes, I hate phone calls. You can do it!!


----------



## Kevin001

The Sound of Silence said:


> Man that sucks. Maybe give one of them a call? Just you know, checking to see you got my application, If you'd like, we can set up an interview right now.
> 
> Cringeworthy? Yes, I hate phone calls. You can do it!!


I'll just wait. I'm not even sure I can work because my anxiety. The first person that calls I'll give it a try though.


----------



## Crisigv

KILOBRAVO said:


> but what if the guy has the same issues?... and can the understand how you feel and can make allowances for that? then maybe if you know he understands it more, then maybe this would help? No, you aren't weird at all... the anxiety things or whatever make you feel strange... but this doesn't make you a weird person.
> 
> hey, if hes weird.. then those thing dont matter anymore...


Yeah, but I would still have to find him. And most people probably don't have SA as bad we do. Probably won't find him on the first try. That's why I am scared to even get out there.


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> Its been a week and I still haven't been called for an interview.


How many resumes have you sent out / apps have you filled out?

I don't think anybody likes pounding the pavement, going on interviews, especially not those of us with anxiety disorders. Just don't give up. The only thing I can suggest is....remember searching for a new job is a full time job.

My dad was laid off years ago, because the company he worked for was bought out. He was a district manager for a pretty big national retail store. Back then, there was no such thing as email lmao. So he mailed or hand delivered over 100 resumes in the first week he was unemployed. I'm dead serious...one hundred. He did the same the next week, except it was 150. He didn't even have access to the internet...it didn't exist back then.

He ended up getting a huge promotion, he's been VP of sales / marketing for a pretty big national chain now for....idk....the last twenty years I guess. I think sometimes it's about how many shots you take....if you don't take any you're guaranteed to not hit anything, if you take a million shots then you're almost guaranteed to hit something. I try to remember that when I'm not having much success, with job hunting, or...with anything really. Just...for what it's worth, man. Don't give up.


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> How many resumes have you sent out / apps have you filled out?


Just 3 as of now. Not giving up, if no response soon I will apply for more.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

That was excruciating. :cry


----------



## Just Lurking

Sometimes the medicine comes too late.


----------



## harrison

Sometimes I really wish my head had an off button. I drive myself crazy.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, but I would still have to find him. And most people probably don't have SA as bad we do. Probably won't find him on the first try. That's why I am scared to even get out there.


any one tho... should like you... and forget about your anxiety. accept all your other qualities...whether the guy the the Sa or not.

I'm at an age now where I hardly judge anyone at all now... bit I have to admit years ago I did judge people a bit.. now. i just let everyone be who they are ( I won't judge or grudge someone unless they lie or hurt me)


----------



## LeaSeydoux

*I should be studying lol*

:crying:


----------



## slyfox

No idea if to live my life wild and go for fun or to seriously focus on my goals. Just not enough time in life


----------



## moroney

I started college 5 months ago and I still have 0 friends.


----------



## anxious87

Its unfortunate how we are sometimes. We have so much potential.


----------



## naptime

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, but I would still have to find him. And most people probably don't have SA as bad we do. Probably won't find him on the first try. That's why I am scared to even get out there.


Hmm, makes me think that this site needs a forum for dating 

It would be interesting!


----------



## naptime

I'm glad I cancelled my date.

I'm also thinking she probably thinks I'm an a**hole!


----------



## Crisigv

naptime said:


> Hmm, makes me think that this site needs a forum for dating
> 
> It would be interesting!


Lol, still wouldn't work for me. People can see how much I complain about myself.


----------



## naptime

Crisigv said:


> Lol, still wouldn't work for me. People can see how much I complain about myself.


Nah, it would work. I'm sure in person you're completely different :smile2:

And everyone complains on here every now and then. It's what we do lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get in better shape. My eating has been out of control as of late.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm more ****ed up than I realized


----------



## Crisigv

Here's something I never told anybody: I like to pull out my own hair. I think it's safe to say I am crazy.


----------



## melancholyxmike

How lonely and sleepy I am.


----------



## ND 123

I hate the computer and specifically this site. Also would like to die soon.


----------



## Crisigv

I wasn't expecting to cry this soon after waking up.


----------



## Batcat

Chill homie, you really need to let that **** go.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Ugh my stomach is rather hurting, wonder if I've caught the winter vomiting bug.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't believe I forgot to set the PVR to record the games...now I have to decide whether it's worth it to wait for the stream to be uploaded later or just watch the highlights show in a half hour


----------



## Kevin001

You want me to go walking with you? I just took a shower and I was out the house for like 4hrs today. No thanks.


----------



## Crisigv

It's already 9:00! I have no idea what I just did in the hour that went by, wow.


----------



## huh

coffee and beer is a great combo.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm so tired of second guessing every decision I make. Grrr.


----------



## Just Lurking

Wow, I picked up some Vitamin C+D3 supplements, and they're the size of horse pills. I don't think I've ever seen a bigger pill.

I may need to hide these in with food.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I messaged someone on a dating site for the first time in years.

I really kind of liked that one. -shrug-


----------



## tehuti88

I KNEW it.

There was a male user here a while back. Before my last computer got all infected. He was kind of a regular. I liked him. I thought we seemed to have some things in common. He seemed quite depressed a lot of the time, so I'd often give encouraging little replies to his posts, and always felt bad that he thought so poorly of himself. He was certain he would never have a girlfriend. He was always really down on his looks, especially. But he finally posted a picture of himself and I thought he was GORGEOUS! ops He looked like a rock star! I even made a little comment about this in the thread he frequently posted in, though I didn't address it to him or say his name. Some small stupid part of me hoped he'd realize I was talking about him.

I admit. I had a crush on him.

My former way of trying to show my crushes--one thing I no longer engage in, it's pointless and stupid--was to often reply to those users' posts, offer them encouragement, show interest in getting to know them better without outright saying so (because my offers even of platonic friendship have so often been rejected in humiliating ways--why even bother with romantic ones). So, I often did that with this guy. But...over time I noticed that he'd usually respond enthusiastically to other female users...but usually not at all to me. Like I wasn't even there. Like...I was invisible.

I don't know. Maybe he just didn't like me. Wouldn't be the first time somebody has disliked me for no detectable reason.  The attention of other women here seemed to encourage him, but mine did nothing at all. The few times he did reply were so bland and uninterested. Like I was a boring chore. -_-

So...I backed off. Stopped replying. Sat to the side in silence and watched him chatter with all the better, prettier, more interesting users. Nothing new. Still hurt, though.

Just once it'd be nice if somebody could feel such a way about me. I told myself--*he's going to find a girlfriend*. Because even if he couldn't see it, he had everything to offer that I didn't. I knew, just KNEW, he would find a girlfriend, just like many other self-proclaimed "forever alone" guys here I've watched from afar, while I would still be alone. I made a mental bet on it. Probably even posted such an observation, somewhere around here (without naming names, of course).

Anyway...my computer went bad and I was away for quite a while, and by the time I returned he seemed to be gone. I'm bad with usernames so I couldn't even remember it to look him up and see what became of him. Not even searching my posts for the phrase "rock star" garnered any results. I figured perhaps he had found that girl I knew he would find, and let it go. Same old, same old.

Well...he recently returned.

I checked his posting history to see what had occurred after my computer issues and while I was gone.

And there it was.

He'd found a girl. A wonderful girl. A perfect, amazing girl who made him so, so happy.

*I knew it.*

Granted...I don't know if they're still together...he didn't mention her recently, at least. (And at least one other male user I once had similar feelings for, who had also declared himself forever alone then had also found a girlfriend, hadn't been with her for long before it ended.) But still. I was right. Yet another guy, who was so painfully down on himself, and so certain he'd always be alone, and so oblivious to the little signs of interest I sent his way...at last found a better, prettier, more interesting girl.

...

And meanwhile...I'm still not good enough, not pretty enough, not interesting enough...and still alone.

There's a girl for many of the "forever alone" guys here. There is no one for me.

I knew it. -_-


----------



## Barakiel

I think it's best to accept a good chunk of life is gonna be wasted on my anxiety/mental illness, and hopefully do what I can to make up for all that lost time.


----------



## Still Waters

Oh good grief...


----------



## starsfire

I want something to drink. But dont wanna get up to get it cause all thats in there right now is water. That is what i am thinking.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

-sigh- it's official it seems, my skin issues are back on my face (they're not going away.) This time under one eye, and my nose which is great of course since my nose is right in the middle of my face... Not my forehead so much this time although there had been spots left over there for ages anyway that my last treatment didn't fully get rid of. At least there I can cover it with a fringe. It's not like I look amazing usually I just look OK, so I can't really afford to look worse because worse than OK is no longer 'OK'


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> -sigh- it's official it seems, my skin issues are back on my face (they're not going away.) This time under one eye, and my nose which is great of course since my nose is right in the middle of my face... Not my forehead so much this time although there had been spots left over there for ages anyway that my last treatment didn't fully get rid of. At least there I can cover it with a fringe. It's not like I look amazing usually I just look OK, so I can't really afford to look worse because worse than OK is no longer 'OK'


 I would just like to point out (for the record) that you look much better than "just OK" in every picture and vid I have seen of you here (You always make me wish I was younger and British).

What is the skin issue?


----------



## andretti

i hate that there is no basketball on tv right now . smh. i have to wait two more days. im going thru withdrawals right now smh.
set something up with this cutie i just started talking to .she said she wants to go to the movies, i told her i dont do movies but well go to the driveinn .
cant have fun at the movies


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> I would just like to point out (for the record) that you look much better than "just OK" in every picture and vid I have seen of you here (You always make me wish I was younger and British).
> 
> What is the skin issue?


Thanks 

I still have no idea tbh. I've been to see a doctor about it twice previously and each time they prescribed me an acne medication (a different one each time,) the first one worked pretty well but later the spots came back, mostly on my forehead, and then after the last time they mostly cleared up but a few were left. This time my nose is pretty red and I have a few more spots under my left eye.. They're in similar positions to times before, and it seems to be getting worse again.

I guess rosacea is possible (I also have issues with my eyes, but I know how to manage that better now,) but after seeing a few people about this they all seem to think it's just acne, but it's certainly not like the normal acne I get at other times where I get the odd spot and then it goes away after a few days. I guess at some point I'm probably going to have to go back again and it's a lot of hassle. I wish they'd just stay away permanently or I knew some way to get rid of it without resorting to prescription medication. I have no idea what triggers this either.

I never used to get spots as a teenager (this started happening in my early 20s) so I do feel like this is somehow payback  but really annoying I hope it stops one day :/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> Thanks
> 
> I still have no idea tbh. I've been to see a doctor about it twice previously and each time they prescribed me an acne medication (a different one each time,) the first one worked pretty well but later the spots came back, mostly on my forehead, and then after the last time they mostly cleared up but a few were left. This time my nose is pretty red and I have a few more spots under my left eye.. They're in similar positions to times before, and it seems to be getting worse again.
> 
> I guess rosacea is possible (I also have issues with my eyes, but I know how to manage that better now,) but after seeing a few people about this they all seem to think it's just acne, but it's certainly not like the normal acne I get at other times where I get the odd spot and then it goes away after a few days. I guess at some point I'm probably going to have to go back again and it's a lot of hassle. I wish they'd just stay away permanently or I knew some way to get rid of it without resorting to prescription medication. I have no idea what triggers this either.
> 
> I never used to get spots as a teenager (this started happening in my early 20s) so I do feel like this is somehow payback  but really annoying I hope it stops one day :/


 Do you take vitamins at all? I know it sounds like nonsense (I used to think so) but taking multivitamins really can help. Especially if you're having problems that just seem to have no explanation. You can have deficiencies and stuff that are hard to isolate unless they're specifically looking for it.

Just be careful if you do. I would stay away from the super powerful multivitamins. Don't want to overdo anything.

I was having some pretty bad skin problems for years and finally started taking a B Complex every day. It didn't completely clear it up but it did seem to help a lot. An added bonus, I usually don't get sick when everyone else does because the vitamins tend to boost your immune system.

Hope you figure it out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you take vitamins at all? I know it sounds like nonsense (I used to think so) but taking multivitamins really can help. Especially if you're having problems that just seem to have no explanation. You can have deficiencies and stuff that are hard to isolate unless they're specifically looking for it.
> 
> Just be careful if you do. I would stay away from the super powerful multivitamins. Don't want to overdo anything.
> 
> I was having some pretty bad skin problems for years and finally started taking a B Complex every day. It didn't completely clear it up but it did seem to help a lot. An added bonus, I usually don't get sick when everyone else does because the vitamins tend to boost your immune system.
> 
> Hope you figure it out.


I don't actually, that might be something I could look into though thanks.


----------



## meepie

Persephone The Dread said:


> Thanks
> 
> I still have no idea tbh. I've been to see a doctor about it twice previously and each time they prescribed me an acne medication (a different one each time,) the first one worked pretty well but later the spots came back, mostly on my forehead, and then after the last time they mostly cleared up but a few were left. This time my nose is pretty red and I have a few more spots under my left eye.. They're in similar positions to times before, and it seems to be getting worse again.
> 
> I guess rosacea is possible (I also have issues with my eyes, but I know how to manage that better now,) but after seeing a few people about this they all seem to think it's just acne, but it's certainly not like the normal acne I get at other times where I get the odd spot and then it goes away after a few days. I guess at some point I'm probably going to have to go back again and it's a lot of hassle. I wish they'd just stay away permanently or I knew some way to get rid of it without resorting to prescription medication. I have no idea what triggers this either.
> 
> I never used to get spots as a teenager (this started happening in my early 20s) so I do feel like this is somehow payback  but really annoying I hope it stops one day :/


Have you heard about www.acne.org? I just ordered the stuff. Know a couple ppl online who recommended it to me. According to DanKern, acne is caused by irritation most of the time. I'm going through same thing and I have a vitamin defeciency too. I agree with @WillYouStopDave, you should definitely take some B vitamins or D vitamins. Helps with brain fog, fatigue and more too. Go to doc for checkup, of course before doing this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

meepie said:


> Have you heard about www.acne.org? I just ordered the stuff. Know a couple ppl online who recommended it to me. According to DanKern, acne is caused by irritation most of the time. I'm going through same thing and I have a vitamin defeciency too. I agree with @WillYouStopDave, you should definitely take some B vitamins or D vitamins. Helps with brain fog, fatigue and more too. Go to doc for checkup, of course before doing this.


I haven't heard of that before, I'll check that out. I probably do need more vitamin D tbh. From what I read in the UK you don't get any from daylight from October~ to sometime around March I believe and it's not like I went out often during the day last March - October.


----------



## smeeble

Feeling bitter and revengeful > also i'm thinking about making a grilled cheese when I get home


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so tired of cleaning up after people. You make a mess, clean it. Its that simple.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I can't see the last few replies in the _show how you're feeling with a picture_ thread. :con


----------



## Amphoteric

Bought new paint brushes today. A set of regular ones and the Bob Ross starter kit. :lol

I still had some paints left so now having brushes too will give me less excuses to not do some painting again at some point.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need my drivers license asap. I always say it but I seriously don't want to take the bus to work again


----------



## Wanderlust89

It's as if the Universe sent out reminders for me.


----------



## layitontheline

I love elderly people. I love them with their little puzzle books and their complete lack of time urgency and their gentle demeanour and their friendly conversations warming up the coffee shop. Much respect, my dear elders.


----------



## smeeble

"Should I be a jerk and eat all the left over pasta or make my own food when I get home?"


----------



## millenniumman75

I just took an Advil :lol.


----------



## Maverick34

Time goes by way too fast. Trying to not waste time anymore


----------



## ZombieIcecream

How cruel, cold and insensitive that my teacher is regarding a specific situation that I'm in. My wellbeing is something that she could care less about. She has shown that and it boggles my mind. Things could ****ing escalate tomorrow and she'll just treat the issue like a rocket science problem, over analyze and not really do anything. I mean, I honestly believe that she enjoys abusing her power. And I just can't get over it. You have to not only be compassionate but actually like people to be a teacher. !


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I want another Twix bar.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

smeeble said:


> Feeling bitter and revengeful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i'm thinking about making a grilled cheese when I get home


I've been eating those nonstop this week. I'm afraid that all of the carbs will make me blow up to the size of a house and I'll float away.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

smeeble said:


> "Should I be a jerk and eat all the left over pasta or make my own food when I get home?"


----------



## McFly

There's a song that occasionally plays on the new rock station that I can never find or remember the lyrics. It's a rock song with a woman singer with a throaty voice. All I know is it's an LA group and the song is from the past few years. It drives me crazy trying to remember more about it and listing to the station hoping the song will pop up so I can find out the band.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol I love how this jerk at school interrupts me whenever I'm called on in class to answer a question; as if he has the utmost confidence that my feeble brain has no right to provide any input to anything beyond purely simpleton level conversations. If he does it again, I'll s̶t̶r̶a̶n̶g̶l̶e̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ****ing get pissed off; to the point of seriously screaming and ranting at him in response. He needs to be put in his place anyway; with his constant ****ing arrogance and obnoxious behavior plaguing every class that has the privilege of containing this abomination. I want to see him cry and hurt himself. That would be exquisite. Seeing him suffer would be objective perfection.


----------



## TryingMara

Why is a good restful sleep such a challenge?


----------



## SilentLyric

I wish I looked and sounded as good as Adam Lambert.


----------



## Kevin001

That is what happens when you drink too much. People need to be more responsible/accountable.


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> Why is a good restful sleep such a challenge?


My theory is the following, I may be projecting a bit 










I hope you did finnaly get some good restful sleep Mara


----------



## mike91

NerdlySquared said:


>


This is me right now and it pretty much my whole life and maybe future if i lose my current job


----------



## Wanderlust89

I've been inconsistent with my healthy eating habits because when I'm stressed, I turn to junk. But now that I no longer have to deal with his negativity and bull****, hopefully I will get back on track. Seeing people's instagram/facebook posts on eating healthy and working out are motivating.


----------



## tehuti88

UGH I wish they'd fix the stupid hangups on this site! I keep complaining about it in the tech forum and every time I do, it seems to get fixed, so I take it that means there really IS something wrong on the site's end and not just on mine. (I can't count how many times it keeps hanging up as I type this and half of my sentence doesn't show up until a few seconds later.) But every time I complain about it there, somebody else tells me they aren't experiencing the same problems so maybe it's just me? And plus an admin always replies and now I'm too anxious to go complain again, since I never read the admin's replies, I don't want to provide additional info or try a hundred different things that won't work ("Clear your cache!  Try a different browser!  " ) or talk about the issue or this or that, I already described the issue as best I can over and over, I just want it FIXED, and not just for like a week or two either, but how about PERMANENTLY? (It always seems to be that stupid chat function--why can't it be fixed for good?? I don't even use chat!)

This is why I hate tech support on any site--I tell them all the details they need, but all they ever want to do is hold a conversation, a back-and-forth, when all I want is the thing to be fixed. (Have been having issues with Amazon for a week now and reported it *twice* but as long as I'm unable to hold a lengthy conversation with them ("Clear your cache! Try a different browser!"--and in this case, it's affecting both the laptop browser AND their Kindle browser--NOT an issue on my end!), preferably on chat or the phone, they apparently don't care to fix it. I hate this.)

Am I seriously the only one still experiencing this issue? If so then how come whenever I complain about it in the tech forum, it DOES end up fixed...but only for a short while?

I'm too scared to go report it in there *yet again* since I never respond to the admins and I must sound like a nag.  But they _really_ need to fix this. *For good.*

I guess I'll probably be here even less often now.  Can't be bothered to type or even browse when the site locks up every few ****ing seconds.


----------



## andretti

my car battery crapped out on me . I have to walk my girls to school now , but no big deal.
ll go for a run right after i drop them off and have my dad take me to go buy a battery when he gets out of work. Ima make him buy me lunch to cause im hungry .


----------



## feels

Is it normal to see eye floaters like all the time? They're buggin' the **** out of me


----------



## NerdlySquared

mike91 said:


> This is me right now and it pretty much my whole life and maybe future if i lose my current job


Hang in there, regrets are sadly always going to be a part of life, not one person in this world is perfect; all we can do is learn and try to do better with the choices in front of us. Life is pretty big, it has enough room for both regrets and hopes, the regrets can teach us about ourselves the hopes can help keep us going.

I really hope you don't loose your job, I hope you can get some rest soon too.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm feeling conflicted about whether or not I should fill out my profile on here or make an "about me" page on tumblr. Would people actually read it? Or will they think I'm boring for not having one? ahh :afr


----------



## TenYears

Oh. Kay. I need to reinvent myself. I need to....be OK now. I need to. Be a caregiver, ffs. I need to be alright. I need to be a dad. Deep breaths. In an out. You can do this lmao.....


----------



## NerdlySquared

feels said:


> Is it normal to see eye floaters like all the time? They're buggin' the **** out of me


It can be if you live/work in a dusty environment, if you have an air filter bring it to where you spend the most time, it might help a bit


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Anxiety & depression govern 90% of the choices I make


----------



## ZombieIcecream

..................


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I almost got into a car crash earlier, so so lucky.


----------



## McFly

mgtow guy said he'd respond to the thread later. But it got deleted and he got perma'd so that's not gonna happen, lol


----------



## Maverick34

tehuti88 said:


> UGH I wish they'd fix the stupid hangups on this site! I keep complaining about it in the tech forum and every time I do, it seems to get fixed, so I take it that means there really IS something wrong on the site's end and not just on mine. (I can't count how many times it keeps hanging up as I type this and half of my sentence doesn't show up until a few seconds later.) But every time I complain about it there, somebody else tells me they aren't experiencing the same problems so maybe it's just me? And plus an admin always replies and now I'm too anxious to go complain again, since I never read the admin's replies, I don't want to provide additional info or try a hundred different things that won't work ("Clear your cache!  Try a different browser!  " ) or talk about the issue or this or that, I already described the issue as best I can over and over, I just want it FIXED, and not just for like a week or two either, but how about PERMANENTLY? (It always seems to be that stupid chat function--why can't it be fixed for good?? I don't even use chat!)
> 
> This is why I hate tech support on any site--I tell them all the details they need, but all they ever want to do is hold a conversation, a back-and-forth, when all I want is the thing to be fixed. (Have been having issues with Amazon for a week now and reported it *twice* but as long as I'm unable to hold a lengthy conversation with them ("Clear your cache! Try a different browser!"--and in this case, it's affecting both the laptop browser AND their Kindle browser--NOT an issue on my end!), preferably on chat or the phone, they apparently don't care to fix it. I hate this.)
> 
> Am I seriously the only one still experiencing this issue? If so then how come whenever I complain about it in the tech forum, it DOES end up fixed...but only for a short while?
> 
> I'm too scared to go report it in there *yet again* since I never respond to the admins and I must sound like a nag.  But they _really_ need to fix this. *For good.*
> 
> I guess I'll probably be here even less often now.  Can't be bothered to type or even browse when the site locks up every few ****ing seconds.


Seems to be a bug here. Wonder if this forum is overpopulated or bandwidth problem. Dunno. I'm no tech either


----------



## slyfox

Not sure if to bother taking up sewing. My Mom always wanted someone to take up sewing and use her machines when she was gone. If I did it I would mostly be interested in making things I could someday sell. Some possibilities are pin cushions, pot holders, dream pillows, and maybe kites. I'm already into other arts and crafts like drawing, woodcarving, and stone carving. Sewing seems to require a lot to learn. Just not sure if it is worth the amount of effort to learn. I also don't know how to use my Mom's machines and my Dad hasn't found the manuals yet. Also feel very awkward being a guy and buying sewing materials. Would feel bad not taking it up because she always wanted someone to take up sewing, even possibly me. Even though it might not be my favorite thing, do wish I had learned more while she was alive. Had planned to but didn't get the chance.

Wish there was more time so I could spend plenty of time on the arts and crafts I normally do and still have tons of time to take up sewing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> person 1: 'Good song, but the guy cannot sing.﻿'
> 
> person 2: 'Oh, yes he can.﻿'
> 
> person 3: 'He totally can ... his voice is amazing.... try to do the same ﻿'
> 
> person 4: 'Kelli Dayton is singing this.﻿'
> 
> person 5: 'Kelli Dayton left the band before this album was released. Chris Corner is the singer of the song.
> 
> Kelli Dayton is a girl. This is not a female's voice. Sorry to say. lol﻿'
> 
> person 4: 'sounds like a girl to me..that's why I liked it. Its kinda gross to think of a guy singing these lyrics. .Im going to have to remove from my favorites now. '


Humans are so weird.

this is the song:






I don't get it though, he has a pretty high pitched voice while singing in parts, manages it because he's about 5'6" I think but I mean I know who the vocalist is so I probably can't picture it otherwise because of that, but it doesn't sound female? How did they make that mistake? To be fair I did think the lead singer of Coheed and Cambria was female though before I learnt otherwise.






lol reading this now:

http://therangeplace.forummotions.com/t1049-claudio-sanchez

I think I read something on tumblr recently about procrastinating so much you start to get stuff done. I must be slowly approaching that level...

People who have perfect pitch and can identify notes purely auditorily are like God btw.

(I love how I sometimes use words now, that are words, but Google brings them up as spelt wrong because it doesn't know.. Just because people use aurally more often doesn't mean it was the first word to come into my head Google. I'm not doing this on purpose gawd)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

feels said:


> Is it normal to see eye floaters like all the time? They're buggin' the **** out of me


 Depends. If you're in a bright environment, you will probably see them if you have them. Your brain can learn to kind of tune them out. I have a lot but I don't "see" them very often. Even my glasses are dirty half the time and I don't notice it because I mentally tune it out.

I think I've read that everyone has the floaters but it might not be normal if you have a ton of them. You'd have to ask an eye doctor, I guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Medical grade in the flesh


----------



## Crisigv

Bunch of sensitive people around here.


----------



## TenYears

Crisigv said:


> Bunch of sensitive people around here.


Or.

Maybe there are a lot of people here that have been through a whole lot of hell.

Hmmmm......


----------



## Crisigv

TenYears said:


> Or.
> 
> Maybe there are a lot of people here that have been through a whole lot of hell.
> 
> Hmmmm......


And what I've been through doesn't matter? I am not in the mood to have an argument with you of all people.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The more I think about it, the more I realize that humans are just plain wrong. :lol

The scary part is that we do everything different because we think being smarter than other animals makes us better but that actually just screws everything up way more than it was originally. But because we'd have to stop being what we are in order to fix everything we've ****ed up, we can't just admit it.


----------



## TenYears

My ex-wife is drinking and texting. Again.


----------



## Amphoteric

> "Plague Inc: Evolved is a unique mix of high strategy and terrifyingly realistic simulation. Your pathogen has just infected 'Patient Zero' - now you must bring about the end of human history by evolving a deadly, global Plague whilst adapting against everything humanity can do to defend itself"


It sounds like it could be a fun game, basically a fancier version of Pandemic 2. Apparently it was released yesterday. Might buy it if it ever becomes a product in the Steam sales.


----------



## Flora20

Should I eat chocolate or not


----------



## TryingMara

NerdlySquared said:


> My theory is the following, I may be projecting a bit


^Tonight this is the culprit. Can't turn my mind off.


----------



## Perkins

I keep it 300, like the Romans. 300 b*tches, where the Trojans?http://genius.com/1784545/Kanye-west-black-skinhead/300-*****es-where-the-trojans


----------



## McFly

I'm wondering if I changed my username and set my profile to female if replies would be any different.


----------



## mike91

NerdlySquared said:


> Hang in there, regrets are sadly always going to be a part of life, not one person in this world is perfect; all we can do is learn and try to do better with the choices in front of us. Life is pretty big, it has enough room for both regrets and hopes, the regrets can teach us about ourselves the hopes can help keep us going.
> 
> I really hope you don't loose your job, I hope you can get some rest soon too.


Every time i feel like i am getting somewhere i get drag back down and things are looking good right now so losing my job right now would make me go into major debt and this is my 2nd job first one i got fired from so this one is probably due now


----------



## TenYears

All those angels with their wings glued on
'Cause deep down
We are frightened and we're scared
If you don't stare


Heh.


Yeah. I've known an angel with their wings glued on. Ffs.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

McFly said:


> I'm wondering if I changed my username and set my profile to female if replies would be any different.


Or if you kept your username to be a geek-girl >


----------



## rdrr

no one really gives a ****, do they


----------



## LostinReverie

rdrr said:


> no one really gives a ****, do they


Not unless you have something they want.

It's ****ing raining in FEBRUARY in MINNESOTA. :wtf


----------



## smeeble

What to pack for a picnic


----------



## TenYears

rdrr said:


> no one really gives a ****, do they


Of course people do. It's just really difficult sometimes to filter out the people who care, from those that are just out for themselves. Imo some people are just...really selfish, really narcisistic. Some people just have really cruel intentions. People are not really who them seem to be at first, sometimes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Gmafb


----------



## Batcat

Funny how someone telling it as it is can be interpreted as personal attacks. It wasn't me that was doing it, I just saw a lot of truth in what they said. Some people are too emotional and love to cry wolf.


----------



## TenYears

I can't get what happened a couple of days ago out of my head.

I had my earbuds in and was on my laptop, lying on my bed, facing away from my front door. I had the volume cranked all the way up. And I looked behind me....I think I saw a shadow or something move, idk...and this maintenance worker was behind me. Standing a few feet from me. Staring at me, ffs. I'm dead serious. I just freaked out a little bit, and then...he did, too. I think he probably thought I was about to knock him out, and if that's what he thought then he was right. I can handle myself. And I have protection. I don't live in a bad part of town...it's actually a nice neighborhood but I am more than prepared to take care of myself. Anyways I didn't hear him knock, like I said I had my earbuds in and couldn't hear anything. But. If you knock, and no one answers...and then you use your key to come in and see someone...why would you just stand behind them and stare? I wasn't on this site. (and no, I wasn't looking at porn, and yeah I had clothes on). The way he acted really bothered me.


So I just told myself I was overreacting. But then he came back yesterday to take care of a maintenance request I put in. And. Was. Just acting strange. Idk how to describe it but it's just a feeling I got. Idk. I'm probably being paranoid asfuq, as usual. But he has a key to my apartment and I just get a really, really strange vibe from him.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

If I post on SAS after I've been awake 13+ hours I may as well be posting drunk.. Well no, but on something. There should be some mild state in between two extremes...

Same goes for everywhere else, now I'm making gifs :') since it seems in my excitement I suggested I'd make some for this video


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I get called in for an interview soon.


----------



## McFly

I had some powdered donuts on the table and left for a minute. But when I got back they were gone and my dog looked like she had snorted cocaine.


----------



## caelle

I am thinking about how pathetic I am. It's really embarrassing.


----------



## herk

tired of living outside of time, where nothing i do matters, every day is the same, i want to be part of something, part of the world, to be making progress


----------



## Orb

Good: That I leave work for the weekend in less than 2 hours
Bad: I have a project meeting (3rd of the day) before then.


----------



## TenYears

You know. I really, really try very hard to act like an adult lmao. I try very hard to leave my emotions out of things, I just try to think rationally and act with integrity and at the end of the day I hope I've made the right decisions. But sometimes...I just want to lash out. Now is one of those times. My kids are texting me. Asking me why I'm not picking them up this weekend. I have explained to my ex-wife that I have a broken foot and a sprained ankle and just cannot do it.




I understand that we do not get along but there is no reason you should mislead my children like that. Imo, there is a special place in hell reserved for those that do that, ffs.


----------



## TenYears

I hate her. I hate her.


FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sociallydiseased

Maverick34 said:


> 500 or 5000?


Five thousand. :/


----------



## TryingMara

I don't believe you. That says a lot about our "friendship".


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

_How can you just leave me standing
Alone in a world that's so cold?
Maybe I'm just too demanding
Maybe I'm just like my father, too bold
Maybe you're just like my mother, she's never satisfied
Why do we scream at each other?
This is what it sounds like when doves cry~

_


----------



## Maverick34

sociallydiseased said:


> Five thousand. :/


Damn, I sympathize man


----------



## feels

Y'all my SA was almost nonexistent today! This'll happen to me every once in a while. Then I'll kinda go back into my shell the next day. But being able to talk to people with no worries and actually show them who I really am is dope as hell.


----------



## Maverick34

... waiting for my food to digest, then it's abs


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I'm not reading that. It will probably piss me off. Ooh games!


----------



## TenYears

Man, lmao, I'm so done. Baby you should go and love yourself.


----------



## Crisigv

Is there anything I can take that will make sure I don't wake up ever again?


----------



## Nozz

I really need to make a few friends.


----------



## Boppy

My Nardil finally came in!!!!!! Weeks of purging out the previous meds then waiting for the order to come into the pharmacy but I finally started it today!! Now just however many weeks till it kicks in.


----------



## euphoria04

I'm feeling animalistic. I'd lay a girl on a table and **** her raw right now, if i were living a life which anxiety had not ruined.


----------



## Blue Dino

Aches on my back, and tenderness on back of my neck, legs, and arms. Afraid it might be some sort of irritated or pinched nerves. Hope its something that would resolve and heal over time. This has happened before and it did went away a few months later. But now it's back.  I think I might need a new desk chair and new pillow.


----------



## NerdlySquared

Barakiel said:


> I'm feeling conflicted about whether or not I should fill out my profile on here or make an "about me" page on tumblr. Would people actually read it? Or will they think I'm boring for not having one? ahh :afr


:idea Maybe do both , that way if someone really really wants to get to know you, they can go to the tumblr page for even more info  No one will think you are boring either way


----------



## NerdlySquared

McFly said:


> I had some powdered donuts on the table and left for a minute. But when I got back they were gone and my dog looked like she had snorted cocaine.


Oh well it's an unsolvable mystery, the answers shall forever be lost to time :rofl


----------



## NerdlySquared

mike91 said:


> Every time i feel like i am getting somewhere i get drag back down and things are looking good right now so losing my job right now would make me go into major debt and this is my 2nd job first one i got fired from so this one is probably due now


I get that when things have gone south during good times before it teaches you to expect the worst.  But nothing is "due" you don't have some nebulous greater debt to pay for things going well for you  You are allowed to prosper and be happy  Of course you should have some plans if things go badly (that is just smart), but they are just as likley to go well and give you the stable ground for long enough to improve other things and build from that 

I really hope things keep looking good for you and will continue to


----------



## McFly

NerdlySquared said:


> Oh well it's an unsolvable mystery, the answers shall forever be lost to time :rofl


Unfortunately she never shows guilt so I could never get a confession out of her, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I think my family and I are officially addicted to our local Chinese restaurant. We've eaten there 7x just this month.


----------



## cybernaut

Just lost my third possession overseas today.Two are floating around in the Abu Dhabi airport and one somewhere on a Singaporean public bus.Damn it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Kevin001 said:


> I think my family and I are officially addicted to our local Chinese restaurant. We've eaten there 7x just this month.


That can't be healthy.


----------



## Kevin001

Wings of Amnesty said:


> That can't be healthy.


Ikr, lol. I'm pretty sure the staff is tired of seeing us there.


----------



## Crisigv

This is a weird Saturday. Everyone is out with stuff to do and I am home alone.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Crisigv said:


> This is a weird Saturday. Everyone is out with stuff to do and I am home alone.


you can always find something to do online...watch pontypool if you havent already...youre never alone here d:


----------



## MCHB

Crisigv said:


> This is a weird Saturday. Everyone is out with stuff to do and I am home alone.


What's the weather like way over there? You should go for a walk or a hike! Doesn't even matter to where (Tim Hortons?), but I've always found that getting out and about cheers me up!


----------



## Crisigv

PlayerOffGames said:


> you can always find something to do online...watch pontypool if you havent already...youre never alone here d:


What's pontypool? But thanks, I will most likely waste away in front of the computer anyways.



MCHB said:


> What's the weather like way over there? You should go for a walk or a hike! Doesn't even matter to where (Tim Hortons?), but I've always found that getting out and about cheers me up!


It's supposed to be a high of +9C today. Seems like a good day. But I am too self-conscious to go for walks.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Crisigv said:


> What's pontypool? But thanks, I will most likely waste away in front of the computer anyways.
> 
> It's supposed to be a high of +9C today. Seems like a good day. But I am too self-conscious to go for walks.


its a movie about zombies but you get infected by saying certain words and no one knows what words those are...that film reminds me of someone i wish i could still talk to


----------



## MCHB

Crisigv said:


> What's pontypool? But thanks, I will most likely waste away in front of the computer anyways.
> 
> It's supposed to be a high of +9C today. Seems like a good day. But I am too self-conscious to go for walks.


Totally understand that; there was a time when I would barely leave the house; I was okay going to work and back, but doing anything outside and around the house on my own was all sorts of nope. I think it's one of those things that to get past the self-conscious part, you just have to do it. Even if you only go to the end of the sidewalk and back.

I guess to relate, learning to use new and unfamiliar tools or working on unfamiliar projects causes me anxiety. I get overwhelmed. Getting started is always the hardest part, but once I'm started, things tend to progress easier and flow from there.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

MCHB said:


> I was okay going to work and back


where do you work?


----------



## MCHB

PlayerOffGames said:


> where do you work?


Between careers at the moment (course I've been taking finishes up in two weeks! ), but since 2004, I've worked in several different steel fab/welding shops.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

MCHB said:


> Between careers at the moment (course I've been taking finishes up in two weeks! ), but since 2004, I've worked in several different steel fab/welding shops.


are you married?


----------



## MCHB

PlayerOffGames said:


> are you married?


Nope.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

MCHB said:


> Nope.


are you ok with posting how old you are...would you?


----------



## MCHB

PlayerOffGames said:


> are you ok with posting how old you are...would you?


31, lol. Not quite old enough for the "old man strength" to kick in! :grin2:


----------



## PlayerOffGames

MCHB said:


> 31, lol. Not quite old enough for the "old man strength" to kick in! :grin2:


im not sure what old man strength is...can you explain?


----------



## MCHB

PlayerOffGames said:


> im not sure what old man strength is...can you explain?


It's just an expression, lol.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=old man strength


----------



## PlayerOffGames

MCHB said:


> It's just an expression, lol.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=old man strength


i have a new goal!


----------



## Crisigv

People may say that they care, but when you're miserable and depressed, they leave. No one truly cares.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Crisigv said:


> People may say that they care, but when you're miserable and depressed, they leave. No one truly cares.


and that happens always with everyone you know?


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> People may say that they care, but when you're miserable and depressed, they leave. No one truly cares.


I truly care :hug


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I could rip my heart out of my chest. I won't really need it anymore, soon enough.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> People may say that they care, but when you're miserable and depressed, they leave. No one truly cares.


 Maybe some people do care but they just don't know what to do. It's hard to watch someone going through a bad time and not be able to do anything about it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Crisigv said:


> I wish I could rip my heart out of my chest. I won't really need it anymore, soon enough.


you might live for another 40 years and i hope you find a way to cope with everything soon


----------



## Kevin001

Times like this make me wish I lived alone.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Kevin001 said:


> Times like this make me wish I lived alone.


): :squeeze


----------



## eukz

'This is my last post for a while'.

See you other time everyone!


----------



## funnynihilist

I'm thinking about whiskey but too lazy to walk over to get it


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the friend whos house i had to walk past to get to the train station wasnt exactly on the way...and before i left my mother had to give me money cuz i said i want to leave and live alone and be high as often as possible ...and i wanted to smoke my last joint with him and then kill myself...but then i was too scared to walk outside so i used the money to take a taxi to my apartment cuz my friend bought the weed...the next day i didnt feel like killing myself...it only lasted for one day...maybe i knew that i wouldnt kill myself but i really thought i was going to die without pain iand i didnt care if it effected sp anyone...that was not long ago...im gladi it happened and it wont happen again...that friend will be here in a few hours and i dont know how tired ill be


----------



## PlayerOffGames

funnynihilist said:


> I'm thinking about whiskey but too lazy to walk over to get it


i wish i could drink alcohol instead of taking drugs cuz its legal and cheap but i dont cuz i cant for some reason


----------



## i suck at life

just thinking about my wonderful bf and how amazingly awesome he is and how much i wanna marry him and be with him forever. i never thought i'd find the one...like the actual legit ONE lol but it happened and i am beyond happy


----------



## PlayerOffGames

eukz said:


> 'This is my last post for a while'.
> 
> See you other time everyone!


im feeling like ive done something wrong and that i should also stay away from this site for a while


----------



## HQuinn

AYCE sushi, mmm!


----------



## Ladysoul

I want a pupppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## harrison

I had a terrible night last night - I arrived in Bali to a huge downpour of rain and couldn't get out to do anything to distract myself. So I just sat in a cafe and had two beers - which was a big mistake - they made me even more paranoid than I usually am. Also gave me a headache and made me feel sick so i spent the night trying to get to sleep and worrying about seeing the lady I am involved with here in Jakarta again today. So much crazy stuff I do to myself - but I got here today and she's great. She's been missing me a lot and seems to like me more than before - I just have to convince myself that she has a good reason to like me. I can't understand why she would - it's very strange.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My visit to the psychiatrist the other day was pure ****, lol. I came with the intention of getting stimulants for possible ADD and discovered that, apparently, there is only one psychiatrist in my entire city who has the authority to prescribe stimulants. (I wouldn't be surprised if that turned out to be BS tbh.)

Also crap, but not as crap since I'm somewhat desensitized to this kind of thing, was just how ****ing uncomfortable the appointment was. I was explaining my ADD symptoms and he just sat there, silently, checking his watch and cracking his knuckles. No nodding or audible acknowledgement whatsoever. He might as well have said 'yeah tell someone who cares lol'. I feel sorry for the people that have to pay $200+ to see this guy. He also really wants me to see the psychologist that works in the same place and no, I'm not going to ****ing see your stupid psychologist who is merely going to tell me **** I already know and inform me that my feelings and opinions are ****ing wrong.

Kill me lol.


----------



## harrison

It's going to be really good when she gets to this hotel room.


----------



## NerdlySquared

i suck at life said:


> just thinking about my wonderful bf and how amazingly awesome he is and how much i wanna marry him and be with him forever. i never thought i'd find the one...like the actual legit ONE lol but it happened and i am beyond happy


Congrats  I am really glad you found each other and for the happiness it has brought to your lives.


----------



## NerdlySquared

Ladysoul said:


> I want a pupppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Me toooooooo


----------



## NerdlySquared

mentoes said:


> Not sure what to do about this acquaintance. The guy is so argumentative whenever I talk to him I don't know whether to believe all his issues he claims to have with women stem from his incessant need to be right all the time. If I tell him what I actually think, it might spoil things between us and leave me friendless in all of my classes.


Your fears might be justified in this case, that is a difficult personality type to deal with, I have ran into it as well, it seems to be fairly common. I guess the question is are you more comfortable always not feeling safe to speak your mind or risking a tense conversation? It's a personal decision in the end and I'm sure SA is not a help :/ but I really hope it works out no matter what you decide  best of lucks to you


----------



## NerdlySquared

McFly said:


> Unfortunately she never shows guilt so I could never get a confession out of her, lol.


Powdered deliciousness is no place for guilt  Still there are other possibilities


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ill stop posting after i sleep


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i think ive asked two people here what its like to be a father or the same person twice and im not sure why cuz i never want to have children...ive decided and i dont think about it or wonder what its like...it wouldnt be good...not sure why i wanted to know twice


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im an idiot


----------



## LostinReverie

I just ordered girl scout cookies from my niece online. That's not how it was done in my day.


----------



## Andre

Why do I fail at this, why do I try and fail or do I try. Me I try. Anything I type into this thing I feel is going to be wrong, now anyway. I didn't sleep enough last night and I'm supposed to run. Every day for a week. Loneliness kills me and it bothers me that no one else in the house even knows we're being watched all the time. I ache. And this is supposed to be a fun section. I just wanted to see what Sound of Silence had to say. I like the idea of little children around who are related to you. I have to battle my own thoughts when I'm alone like someone is constantly criticizing me and it drives me crazy but really this isn't a fun thing so again I've broken the rules.


----------



## MCHB

Am I a good person? I know I've made a TON of mistakes in the past, but I mean overall does the good outweigh the bad? I think about the people that I've wronged or hurt in the past, all the situations I could have handled better and the poor decisions I've made in life. I've never broken the law, so I have that going for me, but what character traits could I change for the better? Am I to self absorbed? Emotionless? People tell me that good outweighs the bad; that we've all made poor decisions; that our biggest lessons come from our biggest mistakes. 

Does it? Have we? Do they? Why does my life feel like a scratched record that keeps skipping? Are these distortions, or is this the way the world sees me? Could I be more patient? Hell, I've tried to be patient. Understanding? I bottle a lot up; maybe that's it? Should I be more open to showing or expelling that which weighs me down? I'm droned into believing that showing emotion is a sign of weakness, and learned behaviors are hard to break. Can they be broken? So many questions, no simple answers.


----------



## Crisigv

Time to start another day of this misery.


----------



## TenYears

It really sucks being kind of lonely, but at the same time not wanting to be around people. Having SAD just really...sucks on every level, no other way for me to describe it. I know we all experience this stuff very differently. I mean...very, vvvveeeeerrrry diffirently, ffs. I've learned that from being on this site for the last few years, if I haven't learned anything else.


----------



## Elad

High to low, low to alright.. this isn't just anxiety and makes it impossible to function normally, I need a go and get a proper diagnosis on this.


----------



## feels

Went gambling last night with my friend. I'm not a fan but she loves it. I only used $60 and ended up with $120 so I was happy. I guess I'm a bit naive tho 'cause when I was waiting in line to get cash from the voucher the people in front of me withdrew $2000 to gamble with. Like, obviously there are people who are well off but gatdamn that **** just blew my mind for some reason. $2000 would like significantly improve my life lol.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

feels said:


> Went gambling last night with my friend. I'm not a fan but she loves it. I only used $60 and ended up with $120 so I was happy. I guess I'm a bit naive tho 'cause when I was waiting in line to get cash from the voucher the people in front of me withdrew $2000 to gamble with. Like, obviously there are people who are well of but gatdamn that **** just blew my mind for some reason. $2000 would like significantly improve my life lol.


what are you gonna do with the money you won?...save it?


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to toughen up. The world will eat me alive if I don't.


----------



## feels

PlayerOffGames said:


> what are you gonna do with the money you won?...save it?


Just throwing it into my account. It'll help out with this months rent for sure. I have a good little amount saved up right now and I've slowly been adding to it every week.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Kevin001 said:


> I really need to toughen up. The world will eat me alive if I don't.


same...i read something you posted about being in public but im not sure so ill ask...do you stay at home without going anywhere for long periods of time cuz of your anxiety?...i used to stay in my room and be on the computer for months without going outside...its not as bad now though


----------



## Kevin001

PlayerOffGames said:


> do you stay at home without going anywhere for long periods of time cuz of your anxiety?


I've been trying to get out daily as of late, even if its just taking the trash out.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

feels said:


> Just throwing it into my account. It'll help out with this months rent for sure. I have a good little amount saved up right now and I've slowly been adding to it every week.


yeah thats probably the best thing to do...does your friend gamble a lot?


----------



## Alcadaeus

This has happened to me in the past. Can't change the outcome if it's going to happen anyways. Either I try and show my personality so that I can learn something. Or do nothing, be invisible and not progress.


----------



## feels

PlayerOffGames said:


> yeah thats probably the best thing to do...does your friend gamble a lot?


No, this was her first time at a casino ever. She loved it, though, and said she'll continue to go. She played a lot more risky too. I always bet really low, try to double my money, and then stop. I was ready to leave long before she was. I'm glad she had a good time, though.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Kevin001 said:


> I've been trying to get out daily as of late, even if its just taking the trash out.


thats good!...do you feel a little proud of yourself after taking out the trash or do you feel its nothing special even if you have to force yourself?


----------



## Elad




----------



## PlayerOffGames

feels said:


> No, this was her first time at a casino ever. She loved it, though, and said she'll continue to go. She played a lot more risky too. I always bet really low, try to double my money, and then stop. I was ready to leave long before she was. I'm glad she had a good time, though.


oh...how much did your friend win?


----------



## Kevin001

PlayerOffGames said:


> thats good!...do you feel a little proud of yourself after taking out the trash or do you feel its nothing special even if you have to force yourself?


I usually take out the trash, lol. Just not everyday, so if I don't go anywhere I make sure I at least do that. I will say I'm less afraid. I used to have to make sure no one was out.


----------



## catcharay

Valium is so hard to get even if you are prescribed a tiny dosage and you display responsibility with using it. It's been around 4 months since the last time I asked, so I have used it sporadically and appropriately. And not everyday as directed by the instructions. Thought this place was going to be my go-to Valium prescriber.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I was brave enough to go out into the world. I know I would have more of a chance if I did.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Kevin001 said:


> I will say I'm less afraid. I used to have to make sure no one was out.


:high5


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I wish I was brave enough to go out into the world. I know I would have more of a chance if I did.


Don't you work? Did you mean go out on your free time?


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Don't you work? Did you mean go out on your free time?


Yes I work, but once I am done I head home. I have nothing else to do, no reason to be out, other than errands which don't take long.


----------



## Alcadaeus

This is weird. I found myself speaking to my dog with gorilla like huffing sounds.


----------



## harrison

Such a different culture here. Many things are done behind closed doors and kept secret. Women especially must be seen to be modest and "good." Displays of emotion are not encouraged - very Javanese, halus.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i really should stop posting for a while...this site isnt good for me right now...and i only started posting again cuz i was high and wanted to have fun...that might not have been a good idea...bye for now SAS


----------



## theotherone

don said:


> It's going to be really good when she gets to this hotel room.


Damn &#128513; haha. Don is cool


----------



## theotherone

Kevin001 said:


> I really need to toughen up. The world will eat me alive if I don't.


You typed it for me. Same here.


----------



## McFly

Bunch of posts in the picture of yourself thread disappeared. Hmm.. wonder what was going on there.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

McFly said:


> Bunch of posts in the picture of yourself thread disappeared. Hmm.. wonder what was going on there.


How can you tell?


----------



## harrison

theotherone said:


> Damn &#128513; haha. Don is cool




Haha, thanks S.


----------



## McFly

Wings of Amnesty said:


> How can you tell?


They were there last evening but all have vanished.


----------



## euphoria04

Why must adult life feel so constricting.

Why can't I dance like an idiot on the university lawn and chase bubbles, and then go study some calculus.

I'd probably be locked in a ward for not being the rigid un-spontaneous adult I'm supposed to be


----------



## Kevin001

euphoria04 said:


> I'd probably be locked in a ward for not being the rigid un-spontaneous adult I'm supposed to be


My worst fear. :sigh


----------



## flawed

I hope I perform well enough to last at least a year at my new marketing job. If I can get by without being fired, that'd be great...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Today I discovered that I basically studied for the wrong topic in for the English test, which commences tomorrow. It turned out that the topics given to me were indeed not merely samples, but were the topics we are going to be writing about. I was disgusted at myself and to upset to do any study that would actually help me earn a decent mark. I actually started crying slightly, lol. I spent the rest of the class with trying not to break down completely while staring at the book I would now like to throw in a furnace. The teacher could tell I was really upset and I think it kind of upset her a little bit too. :/ The disappointment broke my heart. I actually bothered studying and preparing for the test. For nothing; merely because I'm dumb as **** and have attention problems.

As for what I'm going to do about the test, I'll do some study in the hour and a half I have free beforehand. I can only cross my fingers that I'll be able to sustain my attention enough to gain the information I need to write a solid essay.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

If you look up IAMX on tumblr, under the recommended blog lists mine comes up 13th. Not sure if that's just mostly randomised...

1. Opps

2. it's funny cause my tumblr username has the number 13 in it.

OK and so I updated my header image (or rather added one since it was just this weird turquoise bit displaying there, and that was going to bug me) and now I'm number 11....

#trash


----------



## Alcadaeus

Weird, every time I go to the store with my sister. She always sees someone familiar. Just before they engage in a conversation, I keep walking and run away from them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread

In fairness I have somehow managed to injure myself multiple times with my nails.


----------



## McFly

It's weird seeing people all of the sudden pop up on forums that have accounts that were created 10 years ago or so but only have a few hundred posts. I can't even remember the sites I hung out on just a few years ago, let alone the user names and passwords. Other than my youtube account but I still have to check my password book in order to log in.


----------



## McFly

Persephone The Dread said:


> In fairness I have somehow managed to injure myself multiple times with my nails.


That's the good thing about cats, they're not really into getting in fights unless you invade their personal space. Compared to dogs.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

McFly said:


> It's weird seeing people all of the sudden pop up on forums that have accounts that were created 10 years ago or so but only have a few hundred posts. I can't even remember the sites I hung out on just a few years ago, let alone the user names and passwords. Other than my youtube account but I still have to check my password book in order to log in.


Well they're not necessarily inactive all that time, they might just prefer communicating with people privately and rarely post on the actual forum.


----------



## Kevin001

That new Rihanna video is hot af.


----------



## NerdlySquared

mentoes said:


> It's definitely not a good feeling to hold back. It feels like conceding a part of my self, not to mention it's exploitable. People can be quite nasty without realizing it. They might not have second thoughts about taking advantage of those weaker than them if those people can't fight back. I found this out the hard way and have been speaking my mind more than I usually do lately. Those types of people usually back down once they realize I'm not the passive person they thought I was. Feels empowering, to say the least.
> 
> What's stopping me with this guy is that I work with him a lot, and I don't want to deal with additional stress while working on projects so I just let it go and let him have at it. It's really just an issue of inconvenience. I think I will talk to him at some point about why everything has to be an argument, but after we're not forced to work together. If it means he doesn't want to talk to me anymore, so be it. I'll have gained some self-respect regardless.


It sounds like you have a pretty good handle on it all  Its true the only way many people give true respect to you is if you show them you have it for yourself and expect it. I don't envy you the: "why does everything have to be an argument"... argument  but I hope your friend/acquaintance will show a more reasonable side to you and he doesn't truly keep friends based on 100% agreement to his view points. Best of luck through this Mentoes


----------



## Barakiel

how did the spam bots gain this much power?


----------



## LostinReverie

signed up for gun training in March so I can purchase a gun


----------



## Kevin001

The Sound of Silence said:


> signed up for gun training in March so I can purchase a gun


Hmm, just want to feel protected I guess?


----------



## Alcadaeus

I just learned I was stranded in korea for about 6 hours when I was younger. I had no idea.


----------



## Barakiel

I've actually hit the daily post limit on tumblr, this is a new low for me. :\

to be fair I've only had a short nap in the past 24 hours so maybe I've been reblogging stuff a lot more than usual... but I was just about to reblog a photoset of Bjork, now I'm not happy >:C


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Barakiel said:


> how did the spam bots gain this much power?


This morning was quite beautiful. If I didn't have to leave for work I would have learned chinese to read their ad, their ad posted 100 times in 10 minutes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I hope this is the last big snowstorm of the season. I'm so tired of winter.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SamanthaStrange said:


> I hope this is the last big snowstorm of the season. I'm so tired of winter.


Killed my back this winter, I'm so ready to buy a snowblower.


----------



## Maverick34

What did I do to deserve this? :serious:


----------



## TenYears

I'm glad doctor's visits are over with for at least a little while, I think. I'm so f-ing tired of walking around on crutches and the boot they gave me. I just need those to go away now. Ffs I have doctors for my mental issues and doctors for my physical issues and I'm just falling apart.


I reeeeeally didn't feel like going to doc this morning but I did it anyway so I'm kind of happy with myself for that. I mean, I felt like hell physically and mentally but I went, on crutches, drove myself, in the pouring rain and waited in a waiting room for over an hour to see him. It's over with now lol. And I managed to make myself run some errands after that too.


I have to be at another appointment (non-health related) tomorrow. And after that I plan on coming back to my apartment and not coming out again for at least a little while. Ffs!!


----------



## moloko

Elad said:


>


Your reaction gifs were always one of the best things of this forum. Just made my rare visit worth it. And totally agree with the reaction as well.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

"I get along with old timers. Cause my name's a reminder of a pop song people forgot"


Damn......remembering music from 2010 makes me an old timer. Better not admit how much blink182 there is in my itunes :sus


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm, just want to feel protected I guess?


no


----------



## Kevin001

The Sound of Silence said:


> no


:hug


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

Let's see if I can communicate via telepathy: Are you going to talk to me again?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> I've actually hit the daily post limit on tumblr, this is a new low for me. :\
> 
> to be fair I've only had a short nap in the past 24 hours so maybe I've been reblogging stuff a lot more than usual... but I was just about to reblog a photoset of Bjork, now I'm not happy >:C


lol tumblr has a post limit? how many posts is it :lol


----------



## JDsays

I'm currently thinking how my Ex is doing. I'm getting depressed just thinking how much better she's doing than me.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Went to the social phobia group today and spoke more this time. I had a voice for once. It was funny because I couldn't stop smiling like a maniac when doing the role play. I guess I was having fun with it. I thought it was cool when my voice changed towards the end. It became confident, loud and deep. Like yugi switching alter egos with the pharaoh.


----------



## Barakiel

ShatteredGlass said:


> lol tumblr has a post limit? how many posts is it :lol


...250, I was a bit surprised I got to that point.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

:haha


----------



## PlayerOffGames

sorry


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i dont know why i cant stay away but ill try again


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Things will be different now. I miss you already.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

Why did I get my hopes up? It's like there's some unknown entity waiting every time to just snatch any chance at a little bit of happiness from me.


----------



## Maverick34

I will try to make this a productive day


----------



## Amphoteric

The Finnish Immigration Service has really outdone itself with these amazing videos. 
Beginner's guide to Finland VOL 1
Beginner's guide to Finland VOL 2

The first video is all like hey guys, rape and domestic violence is not cool. Then in the second one the focus changes to "if you park like an ******* or cut in queues, people will give you angry looks!"










It would be a lot funnier if these weren't the actual educational videos promoted by the government. Or maybe that actually makes it funnier, in a very morbid way.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Amphoteric said:


> The Finnish Immigration Service has really outdone itself with these amazing videos.
> Beginner's guide to Finland VOL 1
> Beginner's guide to Finland VOL 2
> 
> The first video is all like hey guys, rape and domestic violence is not cool. Then in the second one the focus changes to "if you park like an ******* or cut in queues, people will give you angry looks!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a lot funnier if these weren't the actual educational videos promoted by the government. Or maybe that actually makes it funnier, in a very morbid way.


It was funny but it's pretty good advice, right? At least for someone completely new and not from the west. Do you guys really eat a lot of potatoes with everything though? That's pretty ****ed up.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Today I opened a jar for a woman. HAHAHAHA, That's not supposed to happen in real life, that's just a sitcom joke. She thought I wouldn't be able to too. I am a man! Little things make me happy.


----------



## Steve French

My brother and his wife just had their first child. At times like these, I can't help but feel socially retarded. My mother hassles me to congratulate the guy. I just couldn't figure out a way to word it without sounding fake. Also was hard to see how an act was accomplished that required congratulations. ****, only been tens of billions of people born before. And my bro didn't even do anything other than knock her up.

Communicating with people is difficult. Or maybe it is my hangups that make it difficult? I'm going to buy some anxiolytics off the internet in a bit, see if they enable me to be normal.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Sometimes after handling raw chicken to prepare for cooking. I get this urge to lick my dirty fingers. I don't understand.


----------



## Crisigv

Lol, my two cats are so different. One loves bread, but hates meat (wtf kind of cat is that?). And the other loves meat and hates bread.


----------



## naptime

I hate going to bed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why is it that when you're buying something that seems damnsimple like "Salt" the label will almost always tell you exactly what's in it but if you buy something complicated like "Seasoning" the label suddenly is supervague and says things like "Assorted natural and artificial flavorings (And maybe bugs for extra complexity)"?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> Lol, my two cats are so different. One loves bread, but hates meat (wtf kind of cat is that?). And the other loves meat and hates bread.


 You should post pics of you and your cats (or just more pics of you :smile2 on your album. I will look. I promise.


----------



## Crisigv

WillYouStopDave said:


> You should post pics of you and your cats (or just more pics of you :smile2 on your album. I will look. I promise.


Well, I posted one of my two cats. It's kind of crappy, but it was the first one I found of them together. My profile doesn't need anymore pictures of my ugly face, they are all the same.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> Well, I posted one of my two cats. It's kind of crappy, but it was the first one I found of them together. My profile doesn't need anymore pictures of my ugly face, they are all the same.


 They are all the same but different in that it is the same person being different.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> Lol, my two cats are so different. One loves bread, but hates meat (wtf kind of cat is that?). And the other loves meat and hates bread.


lol


----------



## tea111red

the chat on here is such crap and always dead.


----------



## Kevin001

I shouldn't have eaten that, too much cheese. Get it together Kevin.


----------



## McFly

Are aliens invading the forum right now?


----------



## tehuti88

There is actually a newish user whose posts are more bothersome, repetitive, and in violation of site rules right now than this stupid Spam. From the looks of it they're even resurrecting old threads, and making the same/similar replies numerous times to the same threads (seriously, like they're talking/replying to themselves), on purpose.

They can't be banned soon enough. Unfortunately it'll probably take quite a while before their "who has it easier" posts pile up enough for that to happen.

I wish these people would find some other place to go spread hate on. I'm sick of coming back here and always seeing more and more of this crap. It'd be nice to have a site where I'm not blamed for some total stranger's problems, or told that my life is so easy-****ing-peasy. (Oh, and let's not forget--also that I'm disgusting and fat. Yet still somehow have men lining up for my love.)


----------



## Just Lurking

*Aesthetic awareness* is too uncommon a trait among coders.

If you know how to code for websites and _know what makes a site look good_ (and, likewise, know what makes a site look *hideous*), but aren't making money off that skill set, then you are really missing some opportunity.

Such a painfully uncommon combination, to have someone who knows how to code AND make it look good...


----------



## Crisigv

I'm not really feeling work today, and it's a full shift. Boo.


----------



## Amphoteric

Wings of Amnesty said:


> It was funny but it's pretty good advice, right? At least for someone completely new and not from the west. Do you guys really eat a lot of potatoes with everything though? That's pretty ****ed up.


Yeah I guess, it just comes across quite childish. I have no idea why they talked about potatoes in it, lol. I mean yeah, they're a common thing to have with certain meals here but that's about it. Finland doesn't rank high in any sort of potato consumption stats.


----------



## Nozz

I'm really torn between going back to school or just looking for some kind of trade I can learn. I'm in my late 30's, with zero debt, so the student loan thing scares me a bit. I do have an associates degree so that would mitigate it somewhat. On the other hand, I haven't seen many trades that I think look very interesting at all. I need to decide on this by late spring so I can get moving in one direction or the other.


----------



## TenYears

So I was walking back to my apartment after running an errand, and I saw this cute girl in the courtyard walking her dog. And for a split second I was like "huh, she must be new here, she's really cute". And then I did a double take and realized it was my neighbor, ffs. We haven't seen each other in a while and she's lost a whole, whole lot of weight. I smiled at her when I glanced at her again and she smiled back.....we were too far away to really talk and her dog doesn't like anyone, ffs. He's a huge pitt bull that barks and lunges at everyone. So. Yeah. But I smiled hi and she smiled hi back.


This is the same neighbor that my cousin, who used to live with me, tried to set me up with. He said basically all I'd ever have to do is get some Netflix and a nice bottle of red, and we'd probably be in bed together within a few hours.


I thought she was cute before she lost all the weight, tbh. She's just not my type.


Goddammit!!!


----------



## Alcadaeus

Sigh why am I so sensitive? Now I'm depressed.


----------



## Yer Blues

To my friend, CuS.


I realize what real love is, and you were the first and only one so far. I wish you nothing but the best in life, and if you ever need help you know how to contact me. I hope you're happy now and found love. I still miss you a lot and think about you.  

I just don't want to bother you anymore and upset you, or else I would have sent this to you.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can finally see Deadpool this weekend, fingers crossed.


----------



## naptime

I can't believe drinking water with some sugar in it calmed me down as much as it did!! It works!!


----------



## Crisigv

Why do I even want to make friends? No one will ever truly like me enough to be a real friend. I need to accept that I won't ever have anyone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

OK so I was comforting myself with the idea that they weren't coming anywhere near Western Europe and just doing areas of East-Central/Eastern/North central/North Eastern Europe and mostly places they didn't hit last time, but now they're going to Belgium and The Netherlands again and if they don't come back here I'ma be so sad. ****ing sea ¬_¬ it's like so close, but so far *reaches*


----------



## andretti

my daughters have been sick all week and havent went to school. i need a break. night time is the only break i get but i go to the gym and when i get back im tired af. they need to get well smh.


----------



## Steve French

Counting calories and macros is a hassle. Not that it is particularly difficult or takes a lot of time. Just gets annoying when I go to eat something a bit more complicated that I make myself. Like I have some taco things around here. I'm going to have to weigh everything before it goes in the taco to get a somewhat accurate assessment, or weigh every ingredient before the cooking and eat it all. Can't even be sure with most labels and worse the ones you get off the internet, like this extra lean ground beef here.

I will probably make them my cheat meal and skip the bull****. This doesn't come up all that often, because I have usually been eating simple **** like eggs, chicken and rice, whey protein, cottage cheese, bread, potatoes.

A bit hard to make healthy living adjustments now that my parents aren't around to cook my meals and badger me. And goddamn, the meat prices around here. Seem to have made er past the crazy stage though.


----------



## McFly

It's a bit disconcerting when people post here that their therapist strongly recommends NOT visiting sas at all.


----------



## Flora20

Why I can't seem to focus on anything these days.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wanted to post about that here, I'm a bit tired but my reaction was just surprisingly visceral... but I knew for various reasons I couldn't. So then I went on tumblr, but I just ended up making it private. I don't really know if I'm ready to talk about things like that there, and it's not like I really know most of my followers that well, and in some ways it seems better - certainly a more understanding group potentially, but also more exposed, and that's why I couldn't keep that post public. Writing it down helped a little but not really. I don't know what I'm expecting though. No one is ever going to really know me I guess. I should take some comfort in that - they don't know me, and what they think is immaterial. But sometimes it bothers me more than others and besides that, there isn't really a me to get to know. Certain things stay the same, but that never will... Not forever. There will always be some dissonance.


----------



## Gotham Girl

I want chocolate mousse.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

tehuti88 said:


> There is actually a newish user whose posts are more bothersome, repetitive, and in violation of site rules right now than this stupid Spam. From the looks of it they're even resurrecting old threads, and making the same/similar replies numerous times to the same threads (seriously, like they're talking/replying to themselves), on purpose.
> 
> They can't be banned soon enough. Unfortunately it'll probably take quite a while before their "who has it easier" posts pile up enough for that to happen.
> 
> I wish these people would find some other place to go spread hate on. I'm sick of coming back here and always seeing more and more of this crap. It'd be nice to have a site where I'm not blamed for some total stranger's problems, or told that my life is so easy-****ing-peasy. (Oh, and let's not forget--also that I'm disgusting and fat. Yet still somehow have men lining up for my love.)


:squeeze ...im one of them waiting in line :sigh


----------



## LostinReverie

I just went waaaay overboard with the bc


----------



## Amphoteric

So as it seems, I'll be going to Northern Ireland in April. :yay

Expectations:





Reality:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Should've gone nvidia....


----------



## Just Lurking

I (almost) miss the days of writing websites with plain HTML. 

How complicated can it be to remove an errant year in a site's footer. Pretty f***ing complicated, apparently!!!


----------



## millenniumman75

Do I have a headache?


----------



## McFly

Amphoteric said:


> Reality:


lol, is that for real?


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my mom is ok, I know she is afraid of dogs just like me.


----------



## shelbster18

I don't think life has any meaning to me anymore.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

Got a lot on my mind right now:

- I'm a little afraid to go back to the nightclub I was frequenting, for fear I'll run into the creepers at the last place/event I went to (and I don't really have a "nice" way of turning them down).
- I intend to go pick up an order on Sunday, but I'm still nervous as hell about running into someone I know.
- Here I go again overthinking about something I don't want to go into the specifics of.
- Why does my cat, in between running around like she's having a spaz attack, pause to quickly groom herself? It looks like a nervous tic or something.


----------



## Amphoteric

McFly said:


> lol, is that for real?


Yes, comedic genius like this simply can not be made up.


----------



## Blue Dino

I'm not sleepy at all and a flight in a few hours, and then have to drive myself straight to a toddler birthday party right afterwards. And the manual labor I might have to do to help set up once I'm there. Hello caffeine! Here I come.


----------



## Barakiel

Blue Dino said:


> I'm not sleepy at all and a flight in a few hours, and then have to drive myself straight to a toddler birthday party right afterwards. And the manual labor I might have to do to help set up once I'm there. Hello caffeine! Here I come.


I only have a car trip with my family today where I'll be in the backseat the whole time, I feel like a wimp now.

seriously though that sounds like a whole lot to deal with, I know I'd end up terribly exhausted in your situation:\ but it sounds like you're living productively at least, and flights are fun too right?

may caffeine serve as a helpful guide for you today


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I just tried to be healthy .. ewww


----------



## LostinReverie

My new plan is starting to look worth it. My baby is the only problem. Don't know if it would be better for him to stay or come with me.


----------



## smeeble

about why my brother's friend is still here and waiting for him to leave so i dont have to make him breakfast


----------



## bailey grace

I'm so exhausted, why the heck can't I sleep?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope they can get it all done in one load


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I can go walking, then do lunch afterwards. I hope I can finally see Deadpool today as well.


----------



## Crisigv

I loathe myself. I want this to be over.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I wish my cat would stop scratching the furniture. I JUST PURCHASED A SCRATCH PAD FOR YOU AND YOU WERE USING IT FOR A WHILE. WHY DO YOU LIKE TO ANNOY ME. ?


cat : "....because it's fun."


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Why would you approach a girl who is stuffing her face with a pretzel ? 

No, let me rephrase : Why would you approach a girl who is stuffing her face with a pretzel and is young enough to be your granddaughter ?


Ugh.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

ZombieIcecream said:


> Why would you approach a girl who is stuffing her face with a pretzel ?
> 
> No, let me rephrase : Why would you approach a girl who is stuffing her face with a pretzel and is young enough to be your granddaughter ?
> 
> Ugh.


Maybe he hoped that the salt was making you thirsty :lol


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Maybe he hoped that the salt was making you thirsty :lol


Good one !


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tonight I bring my bubbler back to life


----------



## Crisigv

It's easier to think about death than it is to think about fixing my life.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I'm thinking about what can I eat... after I've finished eating and drinking what i am m right now. lol


----------



## TenYears

Can't decide whether to get lost in a good book, or a good movie, or make love to my playstation again. Ffs.


*sigh


I have books I haven't read....a dozen or so, at least. Probably thirty or forty movies on my watch list, that I have, ready to be seen. I have a game on my PS that I've barely even opened.


I need to go away for a while. I need to escape. All this....stuff....is for escaping. I just can't figure out which vice to use. 


Goddammit it's a good thing I don't have a drug dealer on speed dial anymore. I had one of those. One of those right now would get me into a whole, whole lot of trouble.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

Why do I get the feeling something bad is going to happen?


----------



## quirkiful

I should probably go to bed soon. But I won't. *spends the next three hours online*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

1.5 hours


----------



## TenYears

I miss the old days of SNL.


I mean, when the good people were on. Ffs.


Ffs.


----------



## Crisigv

My bum hurts from sitting in this chair too long. Maybe I need a new one. Or maybe I need to get up once in a while.


----------



## funnynihilist

mmmmm...the bourbon is kicking in


----------



## funnynihilist

Crisigv said:


> My bum hurts from sitting in this chair too long. Maybe I need a new one.


You need a new bum? 0_o


----------



## Canadian Brotha

funnynihilist said:


> mmmmm...the bourbon is kicking in


Bourbon is awesome! What brand?


----------



## funnynihilist

Canadian Brotha said:


> Bourbon is awesome! What brand?


Jim Beam. Taste so good!


----------



## Crisigv

funnynihilist said:


> You need a new bum? 0_o


Haha, that made me laugh. Thanks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

funnynihilist said:


> Jim Beam. Taste so good!


I got one of the Jim Beam glasses.

I think I like bourbon more than rye now as that's what I've been drinking of late but tonight I've read returned to rye after the great month long bourbon experiment


----------



## funnynihilist

Canadian Brotha said:


> I got one of the Jim Beam glasses.
> 
> I think I like bourbon more than rye now as that's what I've been drinking of late but tonight I've read returned to rye after the great month long bourbon experiment


Bourbon is my favorite. Have you had Maker's Mark? That's my fave bourbon.

God, this is really hitting home now


----------



## Canadian Brotha

funnynihilist said:


> Bourbon is my favorite. Have you had Maker's Mark? That's my fave bourbon.
> 
> God, this is really hitting home now


I have had Maker's Mark & it is nice but so far my favorite to date is Knob Creek 9 Year, 100 Proof...you're totally making me crave it now, lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have had Maker's Mark & it is nice but so far my favorite to date is Knob Creek 9 Year, 100 Proof...you're totally making me crave it now, lol


Knob Creek is very good. I just keep pouring "one more" shot...lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

funnynihilist said:


> Knob Creek is very good. I just keep pouring "one more" shot...lol


"There's never enough in the bottle...even when there are too many bottles" lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Canadian Brotha said:


> "There's never enough in the bottle...even when there are too many bottles" lol


Amen! lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

funnynihilist said:


> Amen! lol


Whiskey, whiskey, whiskey O'clock, 
Bourbon or Rye laid upon the rocks, stirring in a glass and ready go, on down the hatch till my blood says I know it's whiskey, whiskey, whiskey O'clock...cheers!


----------



## funnynihilist

Canadian Brotha said:


> Whiskey, whiskey, whiskey O'clock,
> Bourbon or Rye laid upon the rocks, stirring in a glass and ready go, on down the hatch till my blood says I know it's whiskey, whiskey, whiskey O'clock...cheers!


thats a good one! cheers!


----------



## Winterwalk

Hermits.


----------



## Amphoteric

Today on 28.2. it is Kalevala Day / Finnish Culture Day.

So don't comb your hair or shave your face today, just tune in to the endless supply of folk metal songs and daydream about being Finnish:





There are the Finnish nightmares too, though.


----------



## TenYears

She is takin dat @zz home. where it belongs, I guess.


*sigh


she's goin home single tonight....


and...


so am I.


Guess it should be that way. Idk. But Goddammit the girl is looking pretty good now.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i ruin everything


----------



## Ominous Indeed

PlayerOffGames said:


> i ruin everything


Hey, don't worry, I ruin everything too


----------



## Genos

i promise i will try to get better for you
no guarantees though, you knew what you were getting into


----------



## Kevin001

I don't know why I'm in such a good mood when my life is sh*t, lol. I'm trying not to worry so much and just let stuff happen. It is what it is.


----------



## TenYears

I'm thinking about her this morning, for some reason. My ex-gf, the one that killed herself. I miss her. A lot. I miss her hugs. I think I miss that the most, tbh. She would just....I would come home from work, and she would give me this great, big, huge hug every time I came in the door. Lol. And her kids got one, too. It was sort of a joke.


When you had been hugged by her....you KNEW you had been hugged. When my ex got you, when she hugged you, there is no doubt that you'd been hugged lol.


I miss that.


I miss feeling her arms around me like that. No one, no one has ever hugged me like that since she passed away.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I really need to stop posting here before eating. I'm like a bear. Well maybe a grumpy cat.

This cat


----------



## dntwrrybhppy

I wish I was a kid again


----------



## Loosh

I'm thinking Dunkin.

Seriously, I could go for some right now.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

Ugh, no. I can't go. Not only have I slept in too long, I feel too damn depressed to put myself in a situation that's going to provoke my anxiety. I know I SHOULD go (weather looks nice, after all, and it's going to get cold again tomorrow), but I can't... Or maybe I can... Ugh.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> It's easier to think about death than it is to think about fixing my life.


But fixing your life can be so much more rewarding 0


----------



## Krytah

Anxious. Debating on whether or not I should go on a second date with this girl.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like my old boss is still an as*hole. He is in his 70s so I doubt he last much longer.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

funnynihilist said:


> mmmmm...the bourbon is kicking in


that's nice. I'm just putting amaretto on the rocks in my mouth. .velvety .mmmm. and this after some polish tatanka. mmmmmm

cheers! * clink * :drunk. not at this stage tho


----------



## funnynihilist

^^The power of positive drinking!


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

I'm thinking about things I would LOVE to happen. It doesn't look like they will, though. ?? Story of my life.


----------



## herk

things gettin confusing again great


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tonight is the last night I'll sleep in that infested hellhole apartment & yet I know part of me will miss it. Strange how one can grow attached to negative things in life


----------



## Crisigv

This could be a rough week, I have a few days off. Be prepared for the inevitable miserable posts.


----------



## SplendidBob

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Should've gone nvidia....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sometimes I find a really great reaction gif, but I know I'm never going to have the opportunity to use it, like this one (in this case because I'm not even a fan of Cumberbatch and don't go out of my way to watch stuff he's in.) But if I was a fan, and a situation came up, this'd be funny:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Why do these chinese advertisement threads freeze my browser? Is it hard for my computer to display chinese characters?


----------



## Batcat

Someone should wake up the mods.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Batcat said:


> Someone should wake up the mods.


Lol, senkora and charlotte were on like an hour ago, now there's no red names, probably wont be for another 8 hours.


----------



## naptime

Crisigv said:


> This could be a rough week, I have a few days off. Be prepared for the inevitable miserable posts.


Bring it on :rub

I'll just cheer you up with more cats


----------



## Crisigv

naptime said:


> Bring it on :rub
> 
> I'll just cheer you up with more cats


K, I'll be waiting


----------



## Andre

Why are you sad, Crisigv?

I was just thinking, I'm in too good a mood to share it with myself. Then I recognized a song from tv show ad on youtube and felt the depression.


----------



## SplendidBob

I have been listening to the playlist I have slowly constructed over the last 6 months way too much this week. All of the songs within will soon lose their power


----------



## Crisigv

Rufus said:


> Why are you sad, Crisigv?


Oh you know, the usual crap. No life, no friends, crappy job, super lonely. You'd think the crappy life is enough motivation to change, but I don't have the energy. I feel stuck, hopeless.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Paramore's Misguided Ghost's and how amazing it is!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

"Time whether wasted or well spent is still time"
"The view from here isn't better, but it's all we know"


----------



## Kevin001

I can't remember the last time spamming was this bad.


----------



## tea111red

Stupid.... :no

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/a-student-of-murder/


----------



## McFly

Kevin001 said:


> I can't remember the last time spamming was this bad.


Judging by the text it must be an alien invasion.


----------



## Alcadaeus

If I'm thinking about doing something. I should do it.


----------



## AussiePea

Mods really need to get on top of the bot issue.


----------



## tehuti88

What's the point of making a movie about the Egyptian gods (FINALLY!) if they're not even going to have animal heads (BOO!)? :|









My usernamesake--Thoth? _Seriously??_ Why does it look like he's doing tai chi? Where's his beak? His writing palette and pen? He doesn't even have a moondisk!

And I just watched a clip where...Ra was Set's dad?? WTF?? We've eliminated Geb and Nut from the family tree, then? :|

Based on what little I've bothered to look up online, it seems not much different from a mashup of _Stargate_ (which I actually did like) and the _Mummy_/_Scorpion King_ movies (which should burn in their own personal Hell of utter frigging stupidity). Oooh, I guess they couldn't have been Egyptian gods without a spaceship being involved! Why don't the Greek/Roman/Norse/whatever gods need a spaceship? I don't know! Only the Egyptian ones do, and we can't even give them animal heads! Thanks for blowing it yet again, Hollywood.

So much missed potential, too. :sigh

This is why I write my own fiction. Nobody else gets it right.

...

Something that kind of freaks me out, though. The hero of the movie, I believe, is a mortal named Bek. That's the same name of a major character in a very old and very crappy story I wrote about mortals interacting with the Egyptian gods. Weird. :um

...

Oh my God that story is so very crappy. :x *burns eyes*


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Demon Soul said:


> Hey, don't worry, I ruin everything too


thank you!!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"Ways females see MGTOW:

-You're Gay 
-You're ugly 
-You're too lazy 
-You're not worthy 
-You men are just butt hurt you're all still virgins 
-Something is wrong with you 
-You're just losers 
-You still live at home 
-You have no job or life 
-Females don't want you anyway.."

I've been seeing so much heat lately about this MGTOW stuff vs. the fundamentals of feminism. I think people are too unreasonable and extreme on both ends, and it's frustrating because any valuable discussion that could potentially result in some serious social headway isn't being had because most easygoing people who don't care enough to stress themselves out over it just end up avoiding it altogether. I think I am one of those people. Same deal with politics, even though I have my own views on that too. 

In general I've become very withdrawn from people and society and the standards they set, focusing first and foremost on my own life and what I want, and I'm absolutely loving it. I suppose in that regard I am very much fulfilling the definition of MGTOW; I am busy on the weekends, I catch up with friends, I work, I earn money etc so allowing society's dating standards to get me down is certainly one of the last things likely to come to mind.


----------



## Amphoteric

"Catholic priest is caught on video snorting cocaine in a room full of Nazi memorabilia" brilliant :lol


----------



## CharmedOne

I've had it with this sore throat, congestion, and sneezing. Time to break out the hardcore stuff, the Ambien. Thinking positive--gonna wake up later today healthy.



McFly said:


> I had some powdered donuts on the table and left for a minute. But when I got back they were gone and my dog looked like she had snorted cocaine.


:smile2: I have a candy bar story about one of my cousins' dogs that I posted on here quite some time ago. Too exhausted and ill to dig through my stats to find it. Might type it all up again some other time, though.



NerdlySquared said:


> Oh well it's an unsolvable mystery, the answers shall forever be lost to time :rofl


:haha



McFly said:


> Unfortunately she never shows guilt so I could never get a confession out of her, lol.


:laugh:



NerdlySquared said:


> Powdered deliciousness is no place for guilt  Still there are other possibilities


:nw

Hmmm... theft from someone close to her, white powder on her nose, hiding guilt, DENIAL... Sounds like someone needs an intervention!


----------



## Prince Adrian

_WHAT??
I was just waking up my laptop thinking about finding this thread and VOILA, there it is! The first in new posts! :lol :lol Synchronicity made my day!_








​
Okay Adrian, one thing at a time.
Dead end puzzle no. 1, you've just found a significant clue and so far most of your shipmates agree with it. You don't need all of the ocean parts mapped. Because you've learned to be fine with storms showing up, the crews are now ready to face almost everything. Now stay on that course!


----------



## millenniumman75

My left eye is watering a bit and I am getting paranoid.


----------



## McFly

CharmedOne said:


> :smile2: I have a candy bar story about one of my cousins' dogs that I posted on here quite some time ago. Too exhausted and ill to dig through my stats to find it. Might type it all up again some other time, though.


Share your story, I think everyone that has owned a dog has a funny story about them eating something they weren't supposed to.


----------



## Andre

Crisigv said:


> Oh you know, the usual crap. No life, no friends, crappy job, super lonely. You'd think the crappy life is enough motivation to change, but I don't have the energy. I feel stuck, hopeless.


You could try saying hello to people you meet. Do you have coworkers? Do they hate their jobs, too? There must be something to bond over. I know it's difficult when you don't have friends.



milleniumman75 said:


> My left eye is watering a bit and I am getting paranoid.


Hi MM. Sorry to see you are going through that.

Me - I'm thinking about the change in my mental state when I don't eat chocolate after a couple days of eating chocolate. It's a little scary and sad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Isolated Quark would be a cool band name or musician name I guess.

I'm terrible at naming things, but then while reading about random things it's just like 'oh that would be cool.' Then later forget.


----------



## Crisigv

Maybe I should take the fact that I attract slow and idiot drivers as a good thing. At least I attract someone, haha.


----------



## Crisigv

Rufus said:


> You could try saying hello to people you meet. Do you have coworkers? Do they hate their jobs, too? There must be something to bond over. I know it's difficult when you don't have friends.


Well, I work in a store, so greeting people is part of my job. I have 5 other co workers, so we all know each other well enough and get along. I think we would all like it better if there were more hours. Half of them are older ladies who are married with kids. We are trying to plan a dinner one of these days though. But stuff like that is rare. I am going crazy with each day being the exact same.


----------



## tehuti88

McFly said:


> Share your story, I think everyone that has owned a dog has a funny story about them eating something they weren't supposed to.


My grandmother's dog ate my Hum-A-Zoo... :sus


----------



## Steve French

After seeing my brother use my parents like a piggybank and a couple of working slaves and then to witness them continue to hold the ****er up as the second coming of christ, it occurs to me I could probably be a little less placating to them, maybe to people in general. I suppose most people aren't as sensitive as I thought, they invite the abuse.


----------



## n311cmar

how I'm sitting here and trying to study but I stopped and just now joined this site because my thoughts are racing. I'm thinking about how paramedic school has changed me so much in a bad way. I used to love to be around people and converse. now I don't really like being around people, since ive started this whole career and school, ive been through 2 serious girlfriends, 2 places to live, and 2 jobs. I push them all away because I'm so uncomfortable with myself it sickens me. I used to be so fit and now I'm fat. I ****ing hate it. I'm self destructive in the absolute worst way. ive made some really bad choices in the course of 2 years. what the hell happened? I need some guidance and help so bad


----------



## tehuti88

Why would someone pretend to have a crush on me? I don't see the point of such joking. All it is is cruel. The only kind of interest I ever get is joking interest, or pity.

_*Nobody*_ crushes on a fat asexual cow. Especially not one with a crap attitude like mine.


----------



## McFly

tehuti88 said:


> My grandmother's dog ate my Hum-A-Zoo... :sus


Did the dog make a wheezing buzz whenever it barked?


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

I'm picturing all the scenes in the novel I'm working on. It's crazy how vivid they are. Then again, I had quite a lot of real-life inspiration for them.


----------



## Zatch

Huh. This thread is oddly captivating. I must click it.

Wew.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

That weekend trip around the bay was gnarly. Never have I known such a sound than about 80 or so Harley Davidsons vacating a ferry all at once. Thunderous. When we finally reached our destination at Davey's, we ended up in a conversation with a fellow biker about cheese. Apparently he had come into a large quantity of it courtesy of a friend in the industry and was keeping it in a large chiller on a farm nearby. Now, this is absolutely ****ing awesome, no question about it, but I was left with a single burning question. What does a man do with more than one and a half tonnes of cheese?
--------------------------------------------

I am not sure if I should take him up on his offer or not. He told me that she's frustrated and disenfranchised. Maybe if I can get past the SA enough to just bite the bullet and have some fun for once, then I won't have to be so focused on that stuff as much. Well, for a while at least.


----------



## Amphoteric

Omg. This year it'll have been 10 years since this and Boten Anna were released.


----------



## Brina Miko

The nostalgia of listening to Basshunter as a kid because of the guy above me xD


----------



## NerdlySquared

CharmedOne said:


> I've had it with this sore throat, congestion, and sneezing. Time to break out the hardcore stuff, the Ambien. Thinking positive--gonna wake up later today healthy.
> 
> :smile2: I have a candy bar story about one of my cousins' dogs that I posted on here quite some time ago. Too exhausted and ill to dig through my stats to find it. Might type it all up again some other time, though.
> 
> :haha
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> :nw
> 
> Hmmm... theft from someone close to her, white powder on her nose, hiding guilt, DENIAL... Sounds like someone needs an intervention!


Lololol, it does have a little of that "after school special" vibe does it not ? lol 

I would love to hear the candy bar dog story  I miss my dog like crazy, I love hearing about them 

I hope you are feeling better today CharmedOne


----------



## JulieUzumaki

I'm so happy cause today I found my friends they're in my head ~Nirvana


----------



## millenniumman75

Tuesday: so far, so good


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh my god they're really not coming back here are they? I need to teleport to the European mainland sometime in the next few months. Belarus, Ukraine, Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Austria, Switzerland, Hungary, Bulgaria, Romania, Italy, Greece, Turkey, Germany, Belgium or the Netherlands


----------



## SilentLyric

I think working full time would be worth it if I lived on my own. probably, haha. maybe I'm just a lazy mofo. but I already have to leave soon and it feels like I just got off work.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

Ugh, really? ****ing REALLY? No. No, no, no, I don't deserve this. I deserve so much better after all the misery I've had to deal with for YEARS. Why "take what I can get" when "what I can get" isn't what I WANT? 

It feels like my mind has gotten nuttier the last year or couple years. I think being alone is slowly driving me mad. How long before I go completely nuts and break down entirely and do something outlandish? I feel like I'm headed that way, if I don't get derailed soon.


----------



## Andre

Crisigv said:


> Well, I work in a store, so greeting people is part of my job. I have 5 other co workers, so we all know each other well enough and get along. I think we would all like it better if there were more hours. Half of them are older ladies who are married with kids. We are trying to plan a dinner one of these days though. But stuff like that is rare. I am going crazy with each day being the exact same.


I would guess they all feel the same. Dinner would be a great diversion. Why not?


----------



## CharmedOne

Persephone The Dread said:


> Isolated Quark would be a cool band name or musician name I guess.


Didn't the guys on Big Bang Theory have a band in one episode? I don't remember the name of it, but that would've been a good one.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm terrible at naming things, but then while reading about random things it's just like 'oh that would be cool.' Then later forget.


Lol, that sounds like me. If I don't write things down immediately, I forget most things that come to me in moments of inspiration. I probably could've written an entire season of a sitcom with all the things I've come up with and promptly forgotten.



McFly said:


> Share your story, I think everyone that has owned a dog has a funny story about them eating something they weren't supposed to.


That would be a great idea for a thread!



tehuti88 said:


> My grandmother's dog ate my Hum-A-Zoo... :sus





McFly said:


> Did the dog make a wheezing buzz whenever it barked?


No, but it panted one heckuva rendition of "O! Susanna"!












NerdlySquared said:


> Lololol, it does have a little of that "after school special" vibe does it not ? lol
> 
> I would love to hear the candy bar dog story  I miss my dog like crazy, I love hearing about them
> 
> I hope you are feeling better today CharmedOne


Thank you. Unfortunately, I'm worse. :/ I think I'll need to go to the doc tomorrow.

I just spent the past few hours on here on and off doing keyword searches for that anecdote. I *KNOW* I posted it on here a long time ago, because I remember people commenting. I've found a bunch of other things I wrote and have been rereading some of the stuff, laughing. Well, coughing, wheezing, and laughing. In the time it's taken me to unsuccessfully search for the story, I could've retold it five times now. Grr.

I'll do it... But not right away. There were other things that mischievous dog did that tie in with it. Have to remember them all...


----------



## Crisigv

Not all thoughts need to be spoken. I am an idiot.


----------



## herk

not gonna repeat the same mistake, might need to back off


----------



## Just Lurking

Why is the duck face pic still a thing? It's so utterly... ugggh. Just, no.


----------



## Just Lurking

Crisigv said:


> Not all thoughts need to be spoken. I am an idiot.


What did you say?

Not all thoughts need to be spoken, but then, I don't know about you, but for me, I don't voice my thoughts _enough_... Too busy in my own head.

It's OK to have a misstep every now and then, if it means you're at least living outside your head.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a smoke buddy so I can get high at the new place


----------



## feels

Keep mistaking my eye floaters for bugs and swatting at them lol. I'm going to see the ophthalmologist on the 11th to make sure something isn't wrong with that eye.


----------



## Crisigv

and another mistake :cry


----------



## Arbre

Holy **** there's a lot of snow now. And it's still snowing.


----------



## Orb

How amazing my new headphones sound.


----------



## Flora20

Why can't I ever seem to relax


----------



## Winterwalk

Hermits and trees.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm glad I had a good sleep, and I feel alright so far today.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Oobe said:


> How amazing my new headphones sound.


What did you get?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> I'm glad I had a good sleep, and I feel alright so far today.


 And I am glad that you do.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I have made a plan to not be alive next year. Also, as I write this, I'm thinking of an 8 year plan to completely change my life and be 5 years into a "career" by the time I'm 40 years old.

Comeeeee onnnnnn, mannnnn....


----------



## Loosh

Wow my tummy just growled like a Grizzly on it's hind legs..

...

Awesome!


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> I have made a plan to not be alive next year. Also, as I write this, I'm thinking of an 8 year plan to completely change my life and be 5 years into a "career" by the time I'm 40 years old.
> 
> Comeeeee onnnnnn, mannnnn....


So maybe deep down, you don't actually want to not be here.


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> It's just something that happens when I'm coming out of a deeeeeeep depressive episode...it helps pass the time, meaning, these brief episodes will help me reach 2017.


----------



## NerdlySquared

CharmedOne said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately, I'm worse. :/ I think I'll need to go to the doc tomorrow.
> 
> I just spent the past few hours on here on and off doing keyword searches for that anecdote. I *KNOW* I posted it on here a long time ago, because I remember people commenting. I've found a bunch of other things I wrote and have been rereading some of the stuff, laughing. Well, coughing, wheezing, and laughing. In the time it's taken me to unsuccessfully search for the story, I could've retold it five times now. Grr.
> 
> I'll do it... But not right away. There were other things that mischievous dog did that tie in with it. Have to remember them all...


Oahhh I'm sorry you felt worse  I hope it starts to get a bit better from now on quite quickly, which it should if it's a cold  :squeeze

I am the same way when I get a project in my head  "You shall not beat me practical reality!, I must finish this quest!" I am happy it took you on a funny nostalgic journey even if it was a bit wheezy 

Best wishes and feel better soon


----------



## Kevin001

Lesson learned. Don't drink too much when there isn't a bathroom available.


----------



## Just Lurking

Email from Twitter:



> Popular in your network HWCDSB
> 
> @HWCDSB
> School bus transportation is cancelled today, Wednesday, March 2, 2016, due to inclement weather. Schools are open.


It's 4 o'clock in the afternoon.

But thanks.


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> It's just something that happens when I'm coming out of a deeeeeeep depressive episode...it helps pass the time, meaning, these brief episodes will help me reach 2017.


Haha, apologies.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

We don't have any oregano ._.


----------



## Charmander

Just Lurking said:


> Email from Twitter:
> 
> It's 4 o'clock in the afternoon.
> 
> But thanks.


I hate those uninteresting Twitter emails.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Lol, ignore listed, nice!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Lol, ignore listed, nice!


How can you tell?


----------



## AlwaysAlive

Why do people say don't take anything for granted? I think taking things for granted is psychologically rewarding.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SamanthaStrange said:


> How can you tell?


Secret. lol. I pm'd you.


----------



## naptime

Should I get a Kawasaki Ninja 300 or a Honda CB300f?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Among my friend group in high school, a while ago I learned one of them went to jail for sexual assaulting a few middle school girls. I haven't seen him for ages. But I ran into him again a few days ago when I spotted him just chilling on a park bench with several middle school aged girls sitting nearby waiting to be pick up by their parents. So I thought to myself --- "that can't be right man.."


----------



## Just Lurking

I wish I could enjoy life, look forward to things, have some semblance of 'fun'.

Sometimes, I think, "_If I could have anything in the world, what would it be_," and I cannot come up with an answer (materialistic or otherwise) that would bring me out of this.

I just don't like living, don't like the world, don't like human nature, cannot turn a blind eye to negative reality, and don't see anything worth living for now or in the future (beyond not wanting to make my parents bury me in a casket).

Maybe I should be trying to make friends... whatever those are. I just don't feel like I'd bring much to a friendship (or a -ship of any kind), so I don't know.


----------



## Loosh

I'm very tired.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm so sad lolololololololol damn...being conscious is the funkin worst


----------



## Wings of Amnesty




----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

Maybe if I wish for it hard enough, you'll come back into my life again.


----------



## Kevin001

The spamming has to stop, it just has to.


----------



## tehuti88

Thought about posting in that "What game are you playing?" or whatever thread. But then read some of the responses. Those look like real games. Hardcore stuff that people devote their lives to. Whereas all I ever play are silly little apps on my Kindle and hidden-object/match-3 things on my laptop. I don't even own a gaming system, never have and never will. Far too stressful for me.

It's dumb when you wonder whether the games you play qualify as "games" or not. :/

Guess I won't be posting in that thread.

I'm pretty much devoting my life to one of those silly little apps, though.


----------



## Amphoteric

Yay, a new follower. Ew, it's a porn blog.


----------



## LostinReverie

Funeral today, have to be around a lot of people. People I know but never see. One of my top triggers. Extreme anxiety + terribly painful grief = ? My best guess is running away and hiding somewhere. I'm not sure I can handle seeing his family: my cousin and her 3 remaining children. I can't give condolences when seeing the pain in their eyes, when I'm so highly anxious and in pain as well. Probably take 4 or 5 Xanax. I can't even handle being around my own family right now. In these situations I cling to my baby sister, but that's no longer an option since she's married and will be with her husband. That's what I need. A husband. Someone I can lean on, hide behind, hold on to. That or a therapy dog I'm allowed to take everywhere.


----------



## McFly

tehuti88 said:


> Thought about posting in that "What game are you playing?" or whatever thread. But then read some of the responses. Those look like real games. Hardcore stuff that people devote their lives to. Whereas all I ever play are silly little apps on my Kindle and hidden-object/match-3 things on my laptop. I don't even own a gaming system, never have and never will. Far too stressful for me.
> 
> It's dumb when you wonder whether the games you play qualify as "games" or not. :/
> 
> Guess I won't be posting in that thread.
> 
> I'm pretty much devoting my life to one of those silly little apps, though.


I like that thread because I learn about games that I wouldn't know about since I don't browse gaming sites anymore. Even light games you play others might be interested in if you enjoy them.


----------



## Zatch

How can you see into my eyes, like open doors?


----------



## tea111red

naptime said:


> Should I get a Kawasaki Ninja 300 or a Honda CB300f?


Kawasaki Ninja!!!


----------



## harrison

Just Lurking said:


> Why is t*he duck face* pic still a thing? It's so utterly... ugggh. Just, no.


Do you think girls realize how ridiculous they look when they do that?

A couple of months ago at the airport these 2 girls actually did it as they walked past - and took a photo while they were moving. God they looked silly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What goes around, comes around


----------



## unemployment simulator

I think I need to cut back my caloric intake, I fear I am on course for michelin man aesthetic.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Amphoteric said:


> Yay, a new follower. Ew, it's a porn blog.


:lol


----------



## Orb

I've been having really bad headaches for a number of weeks. Not just normal headaches but constant pressure, which after a few weeks seemed to start concentrating on one particular spot. As a result I kept taking ipuprofen or excedrin exceeding the recommended dose.

I figured it could be due to lack of sleep, so I've been making an effort to get more, and the pain has lessened to just a constant feeling of tiredness, so I hope it is purely that.


----------



## millenniumman75

Oobe said:


> I've been having really bad headaches for a number of weeks. Not just normal headaches but constant pressure, which after a few weeks seemed to start concentrating on one particular spot. As a result I kept taking ipuprofen or excedrin exceeding the recommended dose.
> 
> I figured it could be due to lack of sleep, so I've been making an effort to get more, and the pain has lessened to just a constant feeling of tiredness, so I hope it is purely that.


 You need a nap like I need a nap.

No pressure.......no worries!!!!! :wink2:


----------



## Orb

millenniumman75 said:


> You need a nap like I need a nap.
> 
> No pressure.......no worries!!!!! :wink2:


:lol

Yeah I could do with a nap for sure. This week has really crawled along and doesn't help to have on average 3 meetings a day. :hide


----------



## Crisigv

Not what I thought I guess.


----------



## millenniumman75

Oobe said:


> :lol
> 
> Yeah I could do with a nap for sure. This week has really crawled along and doesn't help to have on average 3 meetings a day. :hide


I had a bad week a few weeks ago where my schedule was flipped upside down - I already have a split shift when I work from home. I had to be up almost four hours early for a meeting, and it's happening again next week. Fortunately, I can work from home.
Attend that meeting and then take a nap.....


----------



## LostinReverie

I feel it coming and it's going to be bad. Really bad. I mean, curled up into a ball on the bathroom floor and moaning bad. 

I know I can do both ibuprofen and acetaminophen simultaneously, but can I throw anything else into the mix?


----------



## SeraphSoul

I'm thinking why I feel this deep, unexplainable sadness in my chest?...
I've had depression for years, but I've never felt this before...It's new...


----------



## TenYears

I can't wait to spend this weekend with my kids...I haven't seen them in a while and I really miss them. Spending the weekend at my parents house will be good for them and everyone involved lol. I haven't had much contact with humans this week at all. Actually, besides at the grocery store....no one, not one single person. I've been texting my kids all week but I really need some human interaction. The isolation and loneliness is really, really starting to get to me. And I realize, I do it to myself. That's what's so goddamn frustrating about having anxiety.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom has been gone all day, she should be home by now. I don't want to bother her by texting/calling. Hopefully she is ok :blank.


----------



## Crisigv

I always have so many opportunities to end this (like right now). I hate being a coward.


----------



## Orb

WillYouStopDave said:


> What did you get?


Sennheiser HD 280 Pro. Nothing elaborate but I've never owned a pair of over-the-ear headphones (mostly in-ear) and they give a much more 'spacial' sound.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

In my life, there is a black hole of sadness that I tiptoe around during the daytime, and fall into at night. Please... someone kill me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Crisigv said:


> I always have so many opportunities to end this (like right now). I hate being a coward.


I think that's pretty normal. It isn't cowardly to not be able to go through with that choice. It takes a great deal of strength to do it, if you're doing it rationally. I mean, it's a terrible choice, but it's not the most terrible choice and you only have two choices...

Keep fighting


----------



## feels

A little group of people from work want to get together and smoke during spring break. I'm excited. I usually only smoke with my best friend but it'll be interesting to be around people I'm not as comfortable with.


----------



## izzychns

tbh this generation ****ing sucks (the 1997 and beyond one)


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I always have so many opportunities to end this (like right now). I hate being a coward.


:frown2:


----------



## SilentLyric

ok time to buy another pain I mean pair of jeans. I think I'm getting closer tho to what works and waht doesn't. I think tomorrow will be the lucky day that I find my perfect jeans thar make me sound like a pirate jajaja. comfortable, and cool. no more tight waistband or falling down for me. looking for mid to high rise. size 34 waist. maybe womens, but will check mens first. but i kinda want to wear a womans, they probably ahve cooler and cuter styler, ahave, agrande, ariana granide...i think low wise jeans is bad, maybe sknny cow too MOOOOO.


----------



## Amphoteric

The 2016 maternity package looks quite cute.


----------



## naptime

Why can't I stay asleep? Why do I wake up early?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Oobe said:


> Sennheiser HD 280 Pro. Nothing elaborate but I've never owned a pair of over-the-ear headphones (mostly in-ear) and they give a much more 'spacial' sound.


 I have not used those before but they look a lot like the Sony closed back headphones that a lot of people like. Sennheiser generally makes good stuff (especially on their higher end) so you can only expect better things if you decide to get a higher end Sennheiser model later on.

I personally like AKG but I use them at home and don't mind looking a little weird.


----------



## Heloise Schmidt

Why only older guys are comments on my posts and profile... I'm sure they're just being friendly, but still...


----------



## Orb

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have not used those before but they look a lot like the Sony closed back headphones that a lot of people like. Sennheiser generally makes good stuff (especially on their higher end) so you can only expect better things if you decide to get a higher end Sennheiser model later on.
> 
> I personally like AKG but I use them at home and don't mind looking a little weird.


I went for them because they had fantastic reviews (in summary, great sound for the price), and the Sennheiser brand has a good reputation. I didn't want to touch anything with 'Beats' in the name.

But there is no way I would wear them outside, because like you say they look too weird :lol

Which AKG model (s) do you have?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Oobe said:


> Which AKG model (s) do you have?


 I currently have the K 240. I went for them because I really didn't see any bad reviews on the sound quality.

It turns out I was not at all disappointed with the sound quality but I was a lot disappointed with the fit/comfort and general build quality. These ones are cheaper AKGs and they're made in China and you can tell.

If you ever go AKG, look for the ones not made in China and look for any sign of bad reviews on comfort and fit. Apparently my head is a tad too small (believe it or not) for the ones I have. And the whole reason I like AKGs is they're known for comfort and fit.


----------



## WishICouldAskAsAnonymous

Thinking about my crush. *Swoons*


----------



## gthopia94

Two things:

1. Why do I have bad luck dealing with service people?

2. How could it be that my sleep is cut into 2 parts of the day (night & noon)?


----------



## millenniumman75

Oobe said:


> I went for them because they had fantastic reviews (in summary, great sound for the price), and the Sennheiser brand has a good reputation. I didn't want to touch anything with 'Beats' in the name.
> 
> But there is no way I would wear them outside, because like you say they look too weird :lol
> 
> Which AKG model (s) do you have?





WillYouStopDave said:


> I currently have the K 240. I went for them because I really didn't see any bad reviews on the sound quality.
> 
> It turns out I was not at all disappointed with the sound quality but I was a lot disappointed with the fit/comfort and general build quality. These ones are cheaper AKGs and they're made in China and you can tell.
> 
> If you ever go AKG, look for the ones not made in China and look for any sign of bad reviews on comfort and fit. Apparently my head is a tad too small (believe it or not) for the ones I have. And the whole reason I like AKGs is they're known for comfort and fit.


Well, I just hope you guys don't lose your hearing. :yes










I said......"I hope you guys don't lose your hearing..."

Oh, never mind :sigh.


----------



## Crisigv

I feel like I am being punished.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope this Arctic Zero ice cream is good.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Played a game. Battle against enemy takes 40 minutes .. trying to save but game crashes while saving 

I am now thinking I hate games


----------



## Ominous Indeed

WillYouStopDave said:


> I currently have the K 240. I went for them because I really didn't see any bad reviews on the sound quality.
> 
> It turns out I was not at all disappointed with the sound quality but I was a lot disappointed with the fit/comfort and general build quality. These ones are cheaper AKGs and they're made in China and you can tell.
> 
> If you ever go AKG, look for the ones not made in China and look for any sign of bad reviews on comfort and fit. Apparently my head is a tad too small (believe it or not) for the ones I have. And the whole reason I like AKGs is they're known for comfort and fit.


I have AKG 601 I think. While there are more comforting headsets, the quality and sound of the headset is amazing.

There are however many other kinds of headsets to choose from if a person is going for sound quality though.


----------



## Crisigv

Feels like it won't be too long until I get sick.


----------



## McFly

I wonder what happened in that 46 year old virgin thread.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm not a priority to anybody... just how I planned it.


----------



## Depo

I'm so ashamed of myself right now. I started taking methylphenidate again today in the morning, I snort it and it makes me feel like druggie. I swore last year I would never take it again, I'm so weak. But I noticed that I was more outgoing after taking it and some customers were delighted when they were talking to me. This is so wrong, but it makes me feel good. :serious:


----------



## millenniumman75

I got pulled over again tonight while running.
This time, the policeman said he couldn't see me and worried that drunk drivers would hit me. I watch for car headlights behind me. 

I have been running these streets for years and never had that problem.

I saw that officer two more times, and then THREE additional within the next mile and a half. The same officer pulled a guy over and then two police cruiser were there for backup. 

That all went down across the street from the police station behind my house!

Then......when I ran along the street on the sidewalk, yet another policeman passed me on the road.

There was NO TRAFFIC other than the single car pulled over! Honest to God - there were no cars out driving at 1:30am. Talk about overkill.....and I run past the police station every time I run the streets - four times a week!

I really didn't want to run on Saturday so I could visit Mom and the two house staff members who are leaving the assisted living house this weekend. They have been helpful in keeping me up to date with my mom and now they are leaving for better jobs. I could not be any happier for them for standing up to poor management.

I am sore and need to go to bed.


----------



## unemployment simulator

so it looks like the trains are cancelled and I have to travel several hours by bus. I don't mind the bus for short journeys but for longer journeys its a bit more impractical.

I hope its not going to be packed with people... I suspect it is..


----------



## unemployment simulator

so this bus journey is a replacement for the train. thinking about this, its gonna be packed. trains are always busy at the weekend, a bus has less seats than a train, they might be running several buses but it means being squashed against people in a claustrophobic bus for a longer period than the train. my anxiety is gonna be bad. I don't think I can do this.. I am gonna have to cancel my plans. 

they ain't running trains tomorrow either, unless I can get a lift from someone it looks like I am housebound until monday.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Why does my desktop PC suddenly have a blank monitor display when turned on though you do hear some usual booting noises? I think the ancient NVIDIA card may have failed, but not sure.


----------



## herk

another lesson learned, dont talk to people when in a toxic headspace, it just makes things worse.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You have your guests, your second family, leave me in peace hiding out, thanks


----------



## Amphoteric

Under Siege 2 on TV in 10 minutes!  so happy.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom is enticing me with all this fast food, I have to say no. She shouldn't be eating that anyways.


----------



## frog98

Thinking am I ever going to have someone to lay next to me at night 😢 wishful thinking I spose!!


----------



## lethe1864

that trying to debug my coding project for the last 3 hours has left me momentarily brain dead, and i need video games to revive it


----------



## naptime

I wonder when I'll start looking for friends on Facebook?


----------



## Crisigv

Some nights I wish I wasn't sleeping alone.


----------



## Amphoteric

:lol ****ing Boris Johnson.


----------



## LostinReverie

Not even my ****ing cat likes me, who I've owned since he was a baby.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

The Sound of Silence said:


> Not even my ****ing cat likes me, who I've owned since he was a baby.


I'm sure your cat likes you, they just have a ****ty way of expressing it.


----------



## tea111red

This protein powder flavor is disappointing. Eh. Might have wasted my money.


----------



## LostinReverie

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm sure your cat likes you, they just have a ****ty way of expressing it.


Yeah, no, he goes bat**** crazy every time I try to pick him up. Also, is there are reason you're not ignoring me like usual?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

The Sound of Silence said:


> Yeah, no, he goes bat**** crazy every time I try to pick him up. Also, is there are reason you're not ignoring me like usual?


I didn't realize I ignored you? Have you been trying to contact me? I don't normally respond to posts in these 'what are you thinking about threads' and such, I don't respond to anyone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> This protein powder flavor is disappointing. Eh. Might have wasted my money.


I have wasted so much money trying to find one I like. I finally settled on _Twinlab Veggie Protein - Very Vanilla_.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> I have wasted so much money trying to find one I like. I finally settled on _Twinlab Veggie Protein - Very Vanilla_.


Oh man, so have I!!! Stores used to have these little packets that you could buy for a few bucks so you don't waste a ton of money on a crappy protein powder, but I don't see them as much as I used to so I'm stuck gambling. That, or I have to get creative and find something else to mix it w/ if it's lackluster or gross.

I haven't seen that brand, but I'll have to look for it because I am wanting a plant based one. Whey breaks me out.

Thanks!


----------



## LostinReverie

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I didn't realize I ignored you? Have you been trying to contact me? I don't normally respond to posts in these 'what are you thinking about threads' and such, I don't respond to anyone.


I was talking more in general, when I respond to you in threads, and never get acknowledged. Started pretty much right after we chatted for a bit. Figured I offended you in some way, but it's okay if you don't know what I'm talking about. I'm a crazy person, so there's that.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

The Sound of Silence said:


> I was talking more in general, when I respond to you in threads, and never get acknowledged. Started pretty much right after we chatted for a bit. Figured I offended you in some way, but it's okay if you don't know what I'm talking about. I'm a crazy person, so there's that.


Okay then. I probably don't respond to more than 80% of the posts directed at me. I guess this is why I shouldn't try to have friends, people get upset about things like that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Sound of Silence said:


> Not even my ****ing cat likes me, who I've owned since he was a baby.


Cats are moody. They are probably even more prone to moods swings than we are.


----------



## LostinReverie

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Okay then. I probably don't respond to more than 80% of the posts directed at me. I guess this is why I shouldn't try to have friends, people get upset about things like that.


Or maybe because your squirrel caught fire and that keeps you busy


----------



## LostinReverie

SamanthaStrange said:


> Cats are moody. They are probably even more prone to moods swings than we are.


He's actually a very mellow cat. He just more doesn't like me picking him up or carrying him. I'm sure he thinks of me as the psychopath who takes his nails off, puts weird brushes in his mouth, and puts water in his ears.

I guess my undying love and admiration are not enough to forgive such offenses.


----------



## Eleanor182

Why isn't my brother putting on The Walking Dead? I'm glad he's almost caught up though.. I don't know why I got full so quickly during dinner.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naptime

Hopefully I get more than 5 hours sleep tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

My sister is making brownies but I have to resist.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

I don't know where this sudden burst of creativity came from after being practically in hibernation mode for about two months (doesn't feel like it's been that long). I know I've been playing the events of my novel out in my head, but it's been so difficult to get them written out. I've filled almost seven pages in this one journal since last night (pretty soon I'm going to have to start writing in a new one). It's just a damn shame I have to handwrite everything out first, THEN type it, because I get too distracted and end up staring at the screen for way longer than I stare at the paper. There's just something about writing the old-fashioned way that works for me, and I don't think I would've gotten as far as I have without it (even if it is a slower process).

Now sleep is trying to take over when my mind is stuck on alien invasions. Noooo.


----------



## Crisigv

Kind of freaky when those amber alert alarms go off on the t.v. I hope they find the kid.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

332 days and counting...change or die.


----------



## McFly

They deleted the thread, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Scotch should never blended or cheap...single malt & well aged with a decent price every time


----------



## McFly

Canadian Brotha said:


> Scotch should never blended or cheap...single malt & well aged with a decent price every time


Cheap scotches to me have a damp flavor, like wet wood. It's not worth it because the flavor is what makes a scotch. Never had the top shelf fancy stuff so I can only imagine what that's like.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Porn is addictive

nuff said


----------



## Canadian Brotha

McFly said:


> Cheap scotches to me have a damp flavor, like wet wood. It's not worth it because the flavor is what makes a scotch. Never had the top shelf fancy stuff so I can only imagine what that's like.


That's seems an apt description of this garbage. Not wasting the bottle though, will syffer through it, lol

I've never had the super expensive ones but aged 10 - 12 years at about $50/bottle is ok. Tomatin, Glenlivet, & Johnnie Walker Black fall into that category


----------



## KelsKels

I finally figured it out.. I know what clothing article turns me on every time I see it. Ascots.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Persephone The Dread

It happened TWICE today. TWICE on the same day. The thing with the clock. :O


----------



## tehuti88

I'm bored and want to write but actual writing doesn't seem to want to come for me lately.  Especially annoying today since I'm in one of...THOSE moods...and thoughts keep going through my head. So many smutty scenes I could be working on.

So I'm going to blather about something writing related instead. I should put this in my blog but my last entry is depressing, maybe I'll transfer this there some point in the future, but for now it's going here.

I'll just explain some random story I'm either working on or worked on or wanted to work on, since there are tons of them. Maybe I'll make a habit of this, maybe not, who cares.

...

I had lots of really stupid story ideas when I was younger (I was writing long before, but I consider my "serious" writing stage to have begun around age 11). I used to really be into the supernatural and occult; still kind of am, though not as much. Result, I collected a big library of paranormal-themed books. I went gaga over the Time-Life _Mysteries Of The Unknown_ series and got so many ideas from that.

One story idea of mine was called _ANNIT_. Technically, that should be spelled _A.N.N.I.T._, but I'm lazy about abbreviations. The acronym came about before the definition, and for quite a while I had no idea what "ANNIT" even stood for, all I knew is it was the name of the main character. After some time I shoehorned the acronym onto the phrase "Another New (but) Necessary Intelligent Telepath." Yeah. Really dumb, right?

Anyway, the basic gist was it was about a psychic dog.

:um

Yes. And a bunch of other psychic animals. Most of the characters in my fiction, BTW, are anthropomorphic animals. I never went out of my way to make them animallike in behavior (they were basically humans that looked like animals), but I also never used to hide that fact until a cousin of mine mocked a character, then I was so embarrassed I started eliminating all trace of my characters not being human from my writing. For example, any mention of "tails" and whatnot disappeared. Oh, they were still animals when I made drawings of them. But in my writing, you couldn't even tell anymore, well, except for the fact that, say, there was a female character who had like eleven kids of all the same age. :lol

This trend started to officially turn around when I began my serial _Manitou Island_ in 2001 and the main characters, Charmian and Drake, were created human from the start. All the other, pre-existing characters such as Stick-In-The-Dirt, Silver Eagle Feather, etc., were really animals. But in the story I never revealed this, and they essentially became "human," including when I tried making drawings of the characters. (I have drawings of Stick-In-The-Dirt and Little Dove from way back in my anthro phase, and from my post-_MI_ phase, as dogs and then as humans. The vast majority of my characters were dogs, BTW, with a few cats...I almost never did other animals, for some strange reason.)

Many of my current characters exist in a weird limbo of being either human or animal. It's complicated.

Anyway, _ANNIT_ predated this phase and everybody was an animal, plain and clear. (Oh--except maybe the scientist guys running the facility. Humans occasionally appeared in my fiction in such a context back then, as the bad guys.) They were still "anthro" but in my early writing I had two types of anthros, basically bipedal "humanlike" ones, and quadrupeds who weren't so human. Most of the _ANNIT_ characters were the latter type. The basic plot was a psychic dog, ANNIT, had been created by some sort of research facility or lab, and there were a bunch of other psychic animals too, and they were going to escape and go on the run and who knows what the hell else. I probably didn't, considering that I didn't outline my stories back then and I still don't. That was the gist of it, anyway.

ANNIT himself was a black-and-white dog. I can't recall most of the other characters by now, but one was a basset hound...ugh, I can't recall the name. He/she was based on a dog I read about in one of my psychic books. Ugh! The name is right on the tip of my tongue, too! :x I think it had "leg" or something in it. *sigh* Well anyway. This clairvoyant(?) basset hound was a character. There were some other characters based on psychic animals I'd read about. And then I had a few who were based on actual psychic humans. For example, Ingo Swann. Yep, real guy. Of course my Ingo Swann was...a swan. One of my rare non-canine characters. I based his design on a toy I had, a pink plastic swan with a weird pinecone-looking-thingie on its head, can't recall what playset it was part of. I seem to recall another major character who was often in Ingo's company but I don't know who he was based on. (I don't think it was Uri Geller, but maybe it was.) I know there was at least one female character too, maybe a cat.

Driving me nuts that I can't recall that basset's name...

Well anyway all these psychic animals (each of whom represented a different type of psychic power, for example, telepathy, clairvoyance, precognition, etc.) were supposed to escape the big bad evil lab and go on the run while scientists chased and tried to capture them. And that's the extent of what I remember of that storyline.

Was it ever written?

Sort of. I wrote at least one short chapter...and then erased it, and reused that notebook to start writing another story, one of my _Trench Rats_ ones. !!!

I never copied the text anywhere else and so pretty much it's lost forever! :cry

...No, it's not such a loss that I'm actually crying. But WTF, why did I destroy it like that? I'm so anal about my writing that it's just bizarre to me that I eliminated the story so easily and never gave it a second thought. It wasn't because I gave up on the story as stupid, either. (Oh, sure, the story was stupid. Really stupid. Most of my stories are. But I tend not to give up on them because they're "too stupid." Rather I just lose interest in them and move on to something else.)

So...that's the sad story of _ANNIT_ and why it's now a non-story.

...

Maybe my next anecdote (if there is a next one) will be more interesting than this one. :blank


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I couldn't do it. Despite facing my SA and even telling a couple of stories to some people I had only just met, I just couldn't go through with that kind of thing. Damn the whole situation just felt cheap and nasty, not to mention I've already been in a similar situation before and ended up regretting the aftermath.

--------------------------------

Nothing I do in life will be significant, but that doesn't mean I shouldn't do it. I am feeling as though I am gathering momentum again, and I am about as emotionally independent as I have ever been. I see no reason for these vibes to discontinue any time soon..


----------



## Kevin001

I don't know if I should call to cancel my appointment or wait until they call to confirm. I'm thinking I might wait.


----------



## Arbre

I should start buying movie tickets somewhat regularly so I can start going to the movies with people.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

xxDark Horse said:


> Porn is addictive
> 
> nuff said


 It needs to be more addictive. 7 billion people is enough, I think. A billion of them could have been tissue glue and we wouldn't miss them.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001

Even if I get the job I probably won't have transportation.........ugh.


----------



## Crisigv

It's safer to remain hopeless, less of a chance of being crushed.


----------



## Andre

I'm trying to stay positive. I guess I will go to sleep now. I will masturbate first. I am having a very hard time taking care of myself.


----------



## Andre

Crisigv said:


> It's safer to remain hopeless, less of a chance of being crushed.


Someone just told me it's better to remain positive even when you feel hopeless, so I'll pass the message along to you.


----------



## tehuti88

Making audio recordings of people without their knowledge, then uploading them to the Internet without permission...I wouldn't know for sure but it seems like that should be illegal. :|


----------



## naptime

I should just ask! What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> It happened TWICE today. TWICE on the same day. The thing with the clock. :O


Hah I've been sort of hoping it would start happening with me since it sounds funny, but I haven't noticed since finding out about it. I guess it must be a psychological thing that only works on some people.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

tehuti88 said:


> Making audio recordings of people without their knowledge, then uploading them to the Internet without permission...I wouldn't know for sure but it seems like that should be illegal. :|


I hate when friends take pictures of you without you knowing, and they send it over snapchat or to someone else.

How did I get to know? I saw it on their mobile phones later, or they sent it to me(and others). It's annoying as ****.


----------



## Dre12

I felt really bad today after hearing my ex now has three kids. Why does procreating validate you in some way? Dawkins must have been right.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hah I've been sort of hoping it would start happening with me since it sounds funny, but I haven't noticed since finding out about it. I guess it must be a psychological thing that only works on some people.


 And to make matters worse, I know for a fact that I only looked at it twice.


----------



## Maverick34

Dre12 said:


> Why does procreating validate you in some way?


Agreed


----------



## TenYears

I really hope my doc sends me back to work soon, because staying at home all day is making me lose my mind lol. I just...cannot do this. I've come to the realization, since I've been off (I broke my foot and sprained my ankle at work weeks ago) that as much as I hate being around people because of the anxiety, I cannot just isolate all day, day after day. I just can't do it.


Sometimes having anxiety is such a double-edged sword.


----------



## tea111red

It's going to cost 400 dollars to see the psychiatrist. Ugh. I've gotten really desperate for relief, though, so I will just do it. I'm not getting help any other way. I hope she gives me my old medications.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> It's going to cost 400 dollars to see the psychiatrist.


:O......you don't have insurance?


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> :O......you don't have insurance?


yeah, i got on obamacare (lol). this psychiatrist makes me bill the insurance so i don't know how much i'll save....if i will even.

after the 1 hr consultation (which she is making me do since it's been years since i last saw her), i'm just going to go back to 30 min sessions, which will be 250. not as much of a punch to the gut, but, yeah, still a lot.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> yeah, i got on obamacare (lol). this psychiatrist makes me bill the insurance so i don't know how much i'll save....if i will even.
> 
> after the 1 hr consultation (which she is making me do since it's been years since i last saw her), i'm just going to go back to 30 min sessions, which will be 250. not as much of a punch to the gut, but, yeah, still a lot.


O, ok. Well hopefully its a lot cheaper after you bill the insurance people. But billing on your own is a hassle. I hope everything works out for .


----------



## Crisigv

I almost said "my". I guess that wouldn't have been appreciated anymore.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> O, ok. Well hopefully its a lot cheaper after you bill the insurance people. But billing on your own is a hassle. I hope everything works out for .


Thank you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's strange, those kids loved me and wouldn't leave me alone which I found a bit annoying but now that they are gone part of me misses them


----------



## TenYears

I'm in a room at my dr office for my foot, and he is taking forever, ffs. It sucks having white coat syndrome. My anxiety is so thru the roof right now. Find a happy place, find a happy place, find a happy place.....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G


----------



## tea111red

wtf.....


----------



## Maverick34

Got good sleep but now I feel like I'm in a trance. My forehead feels tight. Feel stimulated. I'm tired of this ****!


----------



## millenniumman75

tea111red said:


> yeah, i got on obamacare (lol). this psychiatrist makes me bill the insurance so i don't know how much i'll save....if i will even.
> 
> after the 1 hr consultation (which she is making me do since it's been years since i last saw her), i'm just going to go back to 30 min sessions, which will be 250. not as much of a punch to the gut, but, yeah, still a lot.





Kevin001 said:


> O, ok. Well hopefully its a lot cheaper after you bill the insurance people. But billing on your own is a hassle. I hope everything works out for .


Something is wrong, then. My doc would only be $140 due to Obamacare's $60 add in - if I say a secret word or phrase, I get billed. That's how I took it. Every six months, I would get the $60 back in rebate.

It depends on who you go to, but $400 is too expensive.


----------



## millenniumman75

I had to be up three hours earlier than normal today.
I didn't even have that much caffeine. 1/3 cup of coffee and one can of soda.

I may have taken a second 10-15 minute nap. I don't know.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> It's safer to remain hopeless, less of a chance of being crushed.


 I wish I could give you hope. I wish I could give you the willpower to be OK with not having much hope. It's all I have. I can't explain how I do it but I would if I could.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

Wondering what my psychiatrist will have to say about the insomnia side effect of the Wellbutrin. I think other than that side effect it might have started to work. All last month I had a weekly crying session where the depression lasted a few days after. This past week I didn't have one (though I felt pretty low yesterday because I provoked it). I do feel sad but not as emotional. It's like a constant light melancholy. Granted, my situation doesn't help.


----------



## LostinReverie

When you're at the end of the road
And you lost all sense of control
And your thoughts have taken their toll
When your mind breaks the spirit of your soul
Your faith walks on broken glass
And the hangover doesn't pass
Nothing's ever built to last
You're in ruins


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I prefer "day/month/year" to "month/day/year"


----------



## Crisigv

Good moods just aren't meant to last, are they?


----------



## The Starry night

I watched The Creep........


----------



## Just Lurking

Why are birds so often the 'featured picture of the day' on Wikipedia?

Not that I look at it often or anything, but it seems like many times that I do, it's another bloody bird.

I thought I might have been imagining things, but sure enough, out of the 87 days this year that have a 'picture of the day' attached to them, eight of them have a picture of a bird. That's almost 10% of the time. What's up with that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just Lurking said:


> Why are birds so often the 'featured picture of the day' on Wikipedia?
> 
> Not that I look at it often or anything, but it seems like many times that I do, it's another bloody bird.
> 
> I thought I might have been imagining things, but sure enough, out of the 87 days this year that have a 'picture of the day' attached to them, eight of them have a picture of a bird. That's almost 10% of the time. What's up with that.


 Maybe the site is secretly run by Alfred Hitchcock.


----------



## naptime

Why can't I work the nerve up to do it?


----------



## SofaKing




----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've been thinking about university a lot today, and I've made a preliminary decision to go with undertaking a Bachelor of Psychological Science next year. The university I'm looking at has a '5 star' record for teaching quality, so that's good, I guess.

The main thing I'm thinking about right now, however, is my living situation.

I seriously want to live on campus. I think it'd be a good decision for me. I think it's a fairly ambitious one too. It'd be my first experience living away from home. My first experience taking care of a portion of my meals, groceries, rent, and overall; adult stuff.  I also think that it's the best decision for my academical performance too. I'm more or less guaranteed to be much more motivated to carry out my studies when I'm literally living a short walking distance from a large environment that's all about academics.

Plus I think it'd be the closest thing to a surefire way for me to make friends.

I guess the thing that's worrying me about it at this point if the financial side.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

SofaKing said:


>


Yes.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

What I cannot say (and not because I'm too afraid to say it):

I'll give you "rude," you ****ing c**t. -balls fist-


----------



## naptime

I screwed up.


----------



## naptime

naptime said:


> I screwed up.


No I didn't lol.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Met a really nice girl from work. I think some people are trying to set us up, and she just about fell over herself just to try to talk to me.

She also lives in a community about 400 or so miles away.

I don't know, maybe..


----------



## Kevin001

Only one interview so far? I'm starting to wonder if my resume isn't good enough. I will continue to stay positive though.


----------



## millenniumman75

SofaKing said:


>


Wow - this is profound :yes.


----------



## TryingMara

Just want this day to speed up and be over with.


----------



## SilentLyric

so close to the weekend, just got to last two more work days.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Finally started my period, is a bit late. How rude. I don't have all year you know waiting around for you to do your thing body.

Also lol, I don't know what my brother did to his hair but he has an actual afro right now. I guess cause it's pretty short now and he must have washed it.


----------



## Kevin001

I have a bad feeling my family is losing money at the casino right now. Smh.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Weird, why am I thinking differently all of a sudden?


----------



## TenYears

My mind = blown right now. You think you know some people. And then. Wow.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Embarrassed about my life, which would be okay if I didn't have to be around anyone. I will be judged this summer and it's gonna suck.


----------



## McFly

The news said that the drought here in California is bad enough that they're going to be blasting gas in the sky during storms to increase rainfall about 5%.


----------



## Steve French

My package cleared customs. Wasn't buying anything illegal, but you know, the government doesn't seem to be too concerned with the laws when it comes to interacting with it's citizens.

Going to go good with the punk rock show next Friday.


----------



## coeur_brise

It's Friday Friday, gonna get down on Friday. (Everyone's gonna look up the video to this lyric, lyric). Friday Friday, getting down on Friday. Sleeping and sleeping and fun! Sleep sleep sleep sleep, looking forward to going to sleep. Yay.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*DMV is a Pain*

I have NO desire to go down to the Department of Motor Vehicles and stand in line to change the address on my driver's license !!! :frown2::mumyawn:sighbat

HELP !!!


----------



## sabbath9




----------



## Kevin001

I guess I won't go driving today since the roads are slick.


----------



## naptime

Should I go to Motorama or not?


----------



## TryingMara

I don't want your pity.


----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Lonelyguy111 said:


> I have NO desire to go down to the Department of Motor Vehicles and stand in line to change the address on my driver's license !!! :frown2::mumyawn:sighbat
> 
> HELP !!!


Can't you do that online?


----------



## unemployment simulator

laptop decided to install windows 10 update last night, I didn't even ask it to! that kind of pissed me off.

I have some old soundcards one which is usb and does work with windows 8, it was compatible with windows 7 and that was the last version of the drivers released. someone suggested using windows 7 drivers on windows 8 machines. it worked, eventually!... but what are the chances windows 7 drivers will work on windows 10? its kind of narrowing my chances down..

I didn't even want this update, why the **** did this happen?


----------



## tehuti88

Subject of a Spam I just received:

*"Let's try having sex before we rush into dating."*

:sus


----------



## Kevin001

I just embarrassed myself. I was in a store and a lady and her kids were walking towards me. I was trying to get out the way because the little girl wasn't looking where she was going. I ran/bumped into a metal stand and drew attention to myself. It was so awkward. The lady goes I'm sorry I know you were trying to get out of the way for my kid. I just smiled and left.


----------



## Maverick34

Getting back to listing/selling my PK Ripper BMX


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Subject of a Spam I just received:
> 
> *"Let's try having sex before we rush into dating."*
> 
> :sus


Was that from someone on SAS?! :lol


----------



## Lonelyguy111

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> laptop decided to install windows 10 update last night, I didn't even ask it to! that kind of pissed me off.
> 
> I have some old sound ards one which is usb and does work with windows 8, it was compatible with windows 7 and that was the last version of the drivers released. someone suggested using windows 7 drivers on windows 8 machines. it worked, eventually!... but what are the chances windows 7 drivers will work on windows 10? its kind of narrowing my chances down.
> I didn't even want this update, why the **** did this happen?


Automatic updates and they are a pain because they can interfere with what you are doing and come at a bad time.

There are settings in control panel where you can turn automatic updates for Windows off. Just search under that for the version of Windows you are using.
i.e. search: "turn off automatic updates for Windows 10". I just got a new PC with Windows 10 and I forgot where to turn them off. Usually in control panel.

Smiles and Grins ~~~ Chuck :smile2:


----------



## unemployment simulator

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Automatic updates and they are a pain because they can interfere with what you are doing and come at a bad time.
> 
> There are settings in control panel where you can turn automatic updates for Windows off. Just search under that for the version of Windows you are using.
> i.e. search: "turn off automatic updates for Windows 10". I just got a new PC with Windows 10 and I forgot where to turn them off. Usually in control panel.
> 
> Smiles and Grins ~~~ Chuck :smile2:


its too late for me, my computer has already been assimilated by windows 10, spread the gospel, save the others! we still have time


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> Was that from someone on SAS?! :lol


Goodness no...though by now I wouldn't be surprised to get such a message here. :lol


----------



## euphoria04

tehuti88 said:


> Goodness no...though by now I wouldn't be surprised to get such a message here. :lol


Lol, I jumped straight to the same conclusion.


----------



## TryingMara

You're interpreting the situation differently. People aren't necessarily naive for taking part. To assume that others need you to point the way for them is extremely egotistical. People have different reasons for why they do what they do. You're not somehow superior because you chose a different course of action. Get over yourself.


----------



## feels

Found out my mom's backward-***, ******* boyfriend likes Bernie Sanders. I'm so proud ( ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

TryingMara said:


> You're interpreting the situation differently. People aren't necessarily naive for taking part. To assume that others need you to point the way for them is extremely egotistical. People have different reasons for why they do what they do. You're not somehow superior because you chose a different course of action. Get over yourself.


I should have told this to someone else a while ago. They really needed to have it drummed into their head (although I doubt beyond accusing others of lacking self awareness that they'd realise this anyway..)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

coeur_brise said:


> It's Friday Friday, gonna get down on Friday. (Everyone's gonna look up the video to this lyric, lyric). Friday Friday, getting down on Friday. Sleeping and sleeping and fun! Sleep sleep sleep sleep, looking forward to going to sleep. Yay.


I did, but only, like, the best version EVVVAAAAARR!!


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

The protesters in my city tonight are amusing.


----------



## TryingMara

hesitation marks said:


> I should have told this to someone else a while ago. They really needed to have it drummed into their head (although I doubt beyond accusing others of lacking self awareness that they'd realise this anyway..)


The people that most need this drummed into their head will never accept that it applies to them. Frustrating.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I love how calm I am almost always when I'm on my period. Either that or cuddly... I know that sounds the opposite of how it's supposed to be but then again that's also basically the story of my life... Like I have to retain energy don't have any to get properly annoyed :lol shame it won't last.


----------



## coeur_brise

hesitation marks said:


> I did, but only, like, the best version EVVVAAAAARR!!


That. Was. Awesome!!zomgz111!!!

Tonight I'm eating tuxedo cake which means I won't be needing to fit into a nice dress anytime soon. Reminds me of the other day going shopping and I see all these high school girls shopping for prom dresses. Oh what it was like to be young..


----------



## coeur_brise

Also, I'm always touched when people are nice. There are new people at work who transferred from a different place and they're all so nice, making small talk and whatnot. Some one asked me how long have I worked there, I was just like "Durrrrr this many months"and attempted to talk no more. I should have asked their name, introduced myself, something. Uhh urr. umm. My brother also bought me a fish sandwich: it just hit me. It's lent.


----------



## meepie

What's up with insomnia o)))O


----------



## coeur_brise

Also, I can't wait until summer comes because I'll be








:yay
That's enough spam for now


----------



## uziq

My sleep schedule is so hosed right now. Went to bed yesterday at 9 am and woke up at 4 pm. It's 4 am right now. I inhaled a bunch of sleep meds + melatonin in hopes that I can pass out soon and get up at a somewhat normal hour.


----------



## notjohnsmith

my chest is hurt...
i keep thinking that i'm gonna die alone...


----------



## Kevin001

I accidentally used my sister's toothbrush. Our toothbrushes are very similar. I pray she doesn't notice. I washed it thoroughly.


----------



## Crisigv

I think the only reason people talk to me or care is because they pity me. There isn't really anything about me that is worth liking.


----------



## brian97

"there's still time": is what i'm thinking ...


----------



## naptime

What movie should I watch?



Crisigv said:


> I think the only reason people talk to me or care is because they pity me. There isn't really anything about me that is worth liking.


I disagree! :squeeze


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Louise: who was it?

Teddy: Some teenage boys, they were in a band.

Tina: Exchange me for the couch, I'm willing to make that sacrifice.


'Dude we get it, you love the couch. But if you love something... Set it on fire'


----------



## SamanthaStrange

No matter how much you hate me, I hate myself more.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm such a miserable loser.


----------



## SilentLyric

I hope this job will offer enough pay for my monthly bills, because I'm really interested in it.


----------



## Just Lurking

Why do computer-generated movies continue being passed off as "animations"...

_Duck Tales_ was an animation...

This stuff today... :no


----------



## Bored Programmer

I'm thinking I gotta get my **** together and start saving money. Start thinking things through before making decisions and keep my mouth shut because I tend to say a lot of **** that pushes people away from me.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm always saying the wrong things, I need to get it together.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The forum's time is an hour off now for some reason...


----------



## HenDoggy

are infomercials real?


----------



## bad baby

my cd that i bought off of ebay came yesterday and i can't listen to it cuz i got no cd player (and i forgot to take it to work with me yesterday in my rush).

tomorrow my coworkers are going to be there so i can't really blast music and prep unless i get there suuuper early (and i don't want to). maybe the day after.

semi-related but i really realllllllly want to move to italy. mamma mia please take meeeeeee!

semi-semi-related coworkers asked me to hang out today but i didn't want to go cuz it was my one day off in a six-day week (fml) and the one day where i don't have to put on my "social face" and deal with the ****ing world and i just want to hole up at home in my pjs (or more like, lolita dresses and funky leggings) eating junk watching youtube and being asocial. ignoring all my line msgs. yeaa.. i feel bad.

**** me.

*falls over facedown on table*


----------



## uziq

I have so much energy at night.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Persephone The Dread said:


> The forum's time is an hour off now for some reason...


Because of DST, depending on where you live.


----------



## Kevin001

I forgot all about daylight savings time, that screwed up my schedule today.


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> I forgot all about daylight savings time, that screwed up my schedule today.


How would you feel if your name was Hildrophioustroltixious?


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

It's Sunday...

Just one day before I have two interviews (one after the other), a doctor's appointment, and a final exam. I won't be surprised if I immediately pass out when I get home.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I woke up way too early. :sus


----------



## Kevin001

lonerroom said:


> How would you feel if your name was Hildrophioustroltixious?


It would suck :blank.


----------



## HenDoggy

SamanthaStrange said:


> I woke up way too early. :sus


this has been happening to me lately, then i can't fall back asleep :mum


----------



## Crisigv

Social media really makes me sad. Seeing everyone living their lives.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

A few months ago I was dead set on moving out of state after my lease expired and getting far far away from this cesspool.

While losing my job certainly has put a damper on that, I made the decision to stick around before that happened, for specific reasons that involve giving things and people another chance and trying to see if I'll get another chance myself.

Maybe I'm just a pessimist, but I have a feeling my staying here longer will result in even more disappointment and I'll end up making that move anyway.

But who knows, maybe once I get a new job and move out of this ****ty apartment/neighborhood, things will start looking up.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I think the only reason people talk to me or care is because they pity me. There isn't really anything about me that is worth liking.


Wrong. That's just negative thinking


----------



## millenniumman75

Catching a six-mile run between raindrops.

To be in the upper 50s (~ 15c) at night in mid-March is very warm. It's only suppoed to be 30F (-1c) at night this time of year!


----------



## unemployment simulator

what will happen to me when I get old? its doubtful I will have kids, the way the country is going its probably gonna be a bleak future for my generation who aren't wealthy or have people to look after us.


----------



## Kevin001

That is weird he didn't message me today. I hope he is ok.


----------



## Just Lurking

- Start googling "what's more important cover letter or resume"
- Get, auto-results instead, "what's more important cover length or girth"

There are priorities in life, obviously.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't think I deserve to have standards. Who am I to have standards? I have nothing going for me.


----------



## LostinReverie

My head really hurts. Can someone please call my psych lnp and make an appt?

Then go to the pharmacy and get my meds. 

And bring them to me.

Don't worry about the big dog, he's too wrapped up in watching the scary movie.

Just be quiet. Thank you.


----------



## thomasjune

My cousin sent me an invitation to his wedding this summer. Lol.. They know me. They know I won't be there but I guess its nice of them to think of me. Plus I'm six hundred miles away from home so I have a great excuse to avoid this BIG family celebration.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Who comes into a liquor store asking to buy bus tickets? Especially when there a gas station/convenience store directly across from us...


----------



## Lolfluffs

Stressing about my exams...


----------



## unemployment simulator

I want a krasnogorsk 3, and a load of film, and the ability to actually go out and use it!


----------



## Kevin001

Why is he always talking about nonsense? Like leave me alone bro.


----------



## tea111red

Something weird happened the other day. I was mentioning rock and sand to someone when looking at these pictures and then right after I said it someone on TV said "rock and sand."

This kind of thing seems to happen to me from time to time. It's really weird.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Why is he always talking about nonsense? Like leave me alone bro.


I'm pretty sure this is how people feel about me, lol. When I actually talk, I pretty much talk about random nonsense.


----------



## kesker

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm pretty sure this is how people feel about me, lol. When I actually talk, I pretty much talk about random nonsense.


I love random nonsense sooo much!!!! You say random nonsense and I say, "I'm there!!!!" :banana Bring on the random nonsense!!!!!! 
Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! :yay *somersault* :yay


----------



## Crisigv

I love the colours I choose for my nail polish.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

kesker said:


> I love random nonsense sooo much!!!! You say random nonsense and I say, "I'm there!!!!" :banana Bring on the random nonsense!!!!!!
> Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! :yay *somersault* :yay


Thanks for supporting my weirdness!! :banana :squeeze


----------



## kesker

Crisigv said:


> I love the colours I choose for my nail polish.


Oooh, you should start a nail polish thread...:yay :yay


----------



## Crisigv

kesker said:


> Oooh, you should start a nail polish thread...:yay :yay


Haha, I don't make threads. Not too many people would care.


----------



## kesker

Crisigv said:


> Haha, I don't make threads. Not too many people would care.


It's possible you're right but if you posted a picture of your nails, I think others might follow suit. Hard to predict. I'd say a good determining factor would be if you wanted to post a pic of your nails. If you did, then you would simply be doing something you wanted to do. It would be a no-lose situation. I think you would get a response though.


----------



## Crisigv

kesker said:


> It's possible you're right but if you posted a picture of your nails, I think others might follow suit. Hard to predict. I'd say a good determining factor would be if you wanted to post a pic of your nails. If you did, then you would simply be doing something you wanted to do. It would be a no-lose situation. I think you would get a response though.


I'm good with just posting, but thanks.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm pretty sure this is how people feel about me, lol. When I actually talk, I pretty much talk about random nonsense.


I'm sure your nonsense is interesting .

The guy I was referring to talks about off the wall stuff. Like do you know the Earth is really flat? You know what they teach you in school is just opinions right? No facts. Then he'll keep asking you questions even if you're not interested. In my head I'm like.......


----------



## Blue Dino

I hate control freaks. The very bad ones, I am afraid to even move a finger around them without them getting all on my case about it with criticisms before taking whatever I am doing over, and then badly messing them up. When they realize this and their own stupidity of doing so, they walk away like nothing has happened. While I am then left with the mess. But when I try to wait until they are gone to do whatever I gotta do, they wouldn't go anywhere and the whole world pauses for them.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i've been thinking about death a bit too much for comfort these days......... basically every day i'm reminded about various **** on my seemingly endless list of deficiencies, or i discover a whole new one to add to the list. i always cover my constant negativity up with sarcasm and memes and **** but it's breaking through lately. i kind of wish i'd die but i don't want to tell anybody directly; place the burden on them and them alone. there's no way i'm telling my family. they have no idea anyway. to them i don't have a right to feel like ****. plus, i don't even really want to die. i believe in the possibility of a better future and i relish the semi regular (however brief) feelings of comfort and positivity. i just feel so ashamed to be such a crappy person who's talentless, void of skills, and an egocentric dick. i'm so ashamed of being a myriad of crappy qualities, infused with anxiety and depression and ADD, and chronically lacking in any positive qualities that aren't utterly superficial.


----------



## tehuti88

tea111red said:


> Something weird happened the other day. I was mentioning rock and sand to someone when looking at these pictures and then right after I said it someone on TV said "rock and sand."
> 
> This kind of thing seems to happen to me from time to time. It's really weird.


This happens to me occasionally. It always jars me when it does. Almost like slipping into unreality for a second.


----------



## unemployment simulator

McFly said:


> I used one of those back in the day. Along with a Bolex H16 and a Kodak K100. Film and processing is expensive though but it's fun to watch some footage you made with film instead of digital.
> 
> Are you in film school or are you just interested in 16mm as a hobby?


its more of a hobby thing creative interest, yea the costs are a bit impractical unless I can really justify it with a project that actually might pay off in the end.


----------



## naptime

Crisigv said:


> Haha, I don't make threads. Not too many people would care.


I would enjoy a good nail polish thread


----------



## Crisigv

naptime said:


> I would enjoy a good nail polish thread


Thanks. But at least now the idea is out there for anyone else who wants to do it.


----------



## Kevin001

I have no idea what I'm going to wear. All my clothes are crap, I need a wardrobe makeover asap.


----------



## tehuti88

Was my last post in here offensive...? It seems to have disappeared.









At least one other post not by me (both of us had responded to @tea111red 's post) seems to be gone, too.


----------



## Steve French

Got my drugs in the mail, direct from Japan, now the bit of apprehensiveness hits me. I was hoping they were scored for easy half doses, but it seems ill have to get the knife out.

Sadly all the drug information is in Japanese. I'm finding it difficult to read.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't believe I just ate that.....ugh.


----------



## Charmander

tehuti88 said:


> Was my last post in here offensive...? It seems to have disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one other post not by me (both of us had responded to @tea111red 's post) seems to be gone, too.


It was reported for discussing another user. It wasn't offensive, but it went into too much detail to just edit parts of it out.

Edit: I found your other missing quote right at the end, so just edited the first part out.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> I can't believe I just ate that.....ugh.


What?


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> What?


I had some Chinese food. I'm trying to get back in shape and eat better. :crying:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> I had some Chinese food. I'm trying to get back in shape and eat better. :crying:


Well, just keep trying. Everyone messes up once in a while.

For example, I ate way too much chocolate today. But I didn't eat ice cream, so I guess it all evened out, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, just keep trying. Everyone messes up once in a while.
> 
> For example, I ate way too much chocolate today. But I didn't eat ice cream, so I guess it all evened out, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


>


Do you use Ryan Gosling gifs on purpose for me? He's so damn cute.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Do you use Ryan Gosling gifs on purpose for me? He's so damn cute.


I do, lol. I try to hit you with one every so often.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> I do, lol. I try to hit you with one every so often.


Aww, well, here is a gif of one of your celeb crushes.


----------



## tehuti88

Charmander said:


> It was reported for discussing another user. It wasn't offensive, but it went into too much detail to just edit parts of it out.
> 
> Edit: I found your other missing quote right at the end, so just edited the first part out.


All right, thank you!


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Aww, well, here is a gif of one of your celeb crushes.


Omg! She has the best/cutest smile ever. You just made my night, lol. Thank you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Omg! She has the best/cutest smile ever. You just made my night, lol. Thank you.


Ahhh!!!! Jensen Ackles!!! Another crush of mine!!! LOL.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Ahhh!!!! Jensen Ackles!!! Another crush of mine!!! LOL.


I know. :laugh:


----------



## layitontheline

I'm subjected to listening to the likes of Bieber, workworkwork, stressed out, Adele and whoever sings that Superman song over and over for eight hours a day... So what do I do? Come home singing this ****. Sweet Zeppelin, sweet Triumph, sweet Kiss, remind me who I am.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

layitontheline said:


> I'm subjected to listening to the likes of Bieber, workworkwork, stressed out, Adele and whoever sings that Superman song over and over for eight hours a day... So what do I do? Come home singing this ****. Sweet Zeppelin, sweet Triumph, sweet Kiss, remind me who I am.


There's only one thing left you gotta do...ramble on...now's the time, the time is now...


----------



## Blue Dino

Ehh.. this fat yellow neighborhood cat is back. It keeps sleeping on top of my car and meowing loudly at post midnight hours for the past week now. Guess it's spring time. Kept thinking it was some little kid or some little kid ghost playing outside at night.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I'm wondering how you can be so bad at lying after lying so much? haha


----------



## layitontheline

the cheat said:


> There's only one thing left you gotta do...ramble on...now's the time, the time is now...


 may this get me through the day!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@crimeclub Just saw somewhere that a Heathers reboot is in the works. Is nothing sacred anymore?!

Oh, the humanity.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> @crimeclub Just saw somewhere that a Heathers reboot is in the works. Is nothing sacred anymore?!
> 
> Oh, the humanity.


They're not going to find another Winona Ryder or Christian Slater. If you try to remake a cult classic you pretty much have everything going against you, including the already built in fan base that will be against it by default.


----------



## Just Lurking

errrrrgh


----------



## flyonlittlewing

Funny: Feeling anxious (not funny) and taking a PRN Clonazepam. I wanted to know how long it would take to work, even though I have been taking it for a long time now I really don't know the answer. I have to go on my walk and would like to sit down and wait for it to kick in and then go outside.

So I do a Google search for "How long does it take for Clonazepam to kick in?" First hit is NAMI, ok cool, good reliable info there, right?

Their answer: "How long does it take for Klonopin to work? When starting clonazepam, anxiety or insomnia may improve rapidly or over a period of days or within hours of the first dose of medication."

That is so not helpful! LOL


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## feels

Tomorrow's my best friends birthday. I'm so excited to chill with her. I haven't gotten her a gift yet, though! I found a little tote bag that has Tina from Bob's Burgers on it that she would like but I'd have to order it. Hopefully if I buy her dinner, movie ticket, and all that it'll make up for my lameness lol.


----------



## Prince Adrian

I was browsing images of world maps & envelopes to put on my selfish thread, when I bumped to this one.. that made me feel an unrelated/irrational pang of guilt. Suddenly this just triggered 'bad' memories about my highly defensive attitudes in the past. The protective behavior (that was 100% necessary for my survival) that often unintentionally hurt others.

Now that I can see this clearer, I realized I might really have hurt some _'innocent' _people who were back then already suffering from the casual outcasting by teachers & peers. I absolutely *will always* vouch for my solo-survival instincts at any given time, but now I'll also listen to the other side:

_"I'm so sorry. Deeply sorry. I wish you all grow yourselves up beyond this and all that other bullying or semi-bullying events.
_​_I was doing what I thought was best for my survival at that time and I wont take them back ever because those were necessary.
I wish you all even doing more successful than I am now, achieving your dreams without holding bitterness toward the world that had beaten you in the past."

Regards,
--Prince Adrian

_


----------



## CharmedOne

Words with Friends' Word of the Day gets more bizarre all the time. Usually, I'm less amused by their wacky selections for the WoD, than by the sample sentences they provide. Sentences which typically have nothing whatsoever to do with the given definition. It's like they outsource sample sentence writing to people who are supposedly trying to earn extra credit, (or time off for good behavior?) but are pranking everyone instead.

No kooky sample sentence today, though. Just a definition. A truly disturbing definition.  Poor horsies.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I'm trying to understand a facial expression that I haven't seen before and can't mimic


----------



## Amphoteric

I have found the perfect Youtube channel. Heavy metal, heavy equipment, heavy Finnish accents!


----------



## TheSilentGamer

>Spotify: Music for everyone
>oh cool sign me up
>Spotify is not available in your country
>









You sit on a golden throne of lies, Spotify.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TheSilentGamer said:


> >Spotify: Music for everyone
> >oh cool sign me up
> >Spotify is not available in your country
> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sit on a golden throne of lies, Spotify.


lmaooooo that gif though

"so in this course there's gonna be an oral presentation "

me:


----------



## Prince Adrian

_..to try...
...like these...
...color pencils...._


----------



## cmed

I'm hungry but I only have healthy food in the house and I'm sick of eating oatmeal every morning. I want pizza for breakfast.


----------



## Crisigv

Feels like I've been off work for so long. I only had two days off.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Maybe I'll just waste my day watching 80's music videos on YouTube. :eyes


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Evidently irn bru tastes like bubblegum (I haven't tried it though.) This is so wrong. Wtf.


----------



## shelbster18

It's a Friday and my bday and I'm still at home with nothing to do but read and talk to myself. I need another beer even though I drank one last night.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

shelbster18 said:


> It's a Friday and my bday and I'm still at home with nothing to do but read and talk to myself. I need another beer even though I drank one last night.


Happy Birthday! :hb


----------



## Canadian Brotha

shelbster18 said:


> It's a Friday and my bday and I'm still at home with nothing to do but read and talk to myself. I need another beer even though I drank one last night.


I'm trying 3 new Canadian Beers this weekend, I salute you with each first sip, Happy B-Day!


----------



## That guy over there

shelbster18 said:


> It's a Friday and my bday and I'm still at home with nothing to do but read and talk to myself. I need another beer even though I drank one last night.


Have one on me :smile2:


----------



## That guy over there

EmoDireWolf said:


> Me: Watching _The Deadliest Catch_
> Thought: I love hardworking men. They are really neat. but not as much as I love these Red Vines (candy I'm eating right now).


I'm thinking about you eating your red vines. And isn't it amazing that your doing that at this very moment probably thousands of miles away have I just had an epiphany or am I just bored on this Friday night, (you've probably finished your red vines now) lol


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

Stupid ****. I abso-****ing-lutely DESPISE people like you. Just go away. Go live off the grid in your own ****ed up community because no one else likes you either.


----------



## Kevin001

He has the whole house smelling like alcohol. I know you are depressed but think about others ffs.


----------



## Miss Scarletta

She said she'd call... three hours ago.


----------



## Amphoteric

McFly said:


> Cool! Those are always fun to watch.


Yeah, I hope he'll make new videos more often now as his channel somehow got more popular.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I had a dream last night that I won a lottery, not like millions, just a thousand dollars, and I was walking around nyc, and this taxi driver kept following me trying to convince me to buy a thousand dollar reeses peanut butter cup. He like, wanted me to go half with him, to get these reeses. And I ran away, and then I was like, I actually want that reeses cup, so I went to try to find him again. And then i saw that it was 4.99, not 499, so I didn't buy it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I had a dream last night that I won a lottery, not like millions, just a thousand dollars, and I was walking around nyc, and this taxi driver kept following me trying to convince me to buy a thousand dollar reeses peanut butter cup. He like, wanted me to go half with him, to get these reeses. And I ran away, and then I was like, I actually want that reeses cup, so I went to try to find him again. And then i saw that it was 4.99, not 499, so I didn't buy it.


:um  :lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

I can hear the sound of a pigeon, coming from my wall?..


----------



## millenniumman75

Getting some coffee and dipping cookie into it.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Miss Scarletta said:


> She said she'd call... three hours ago.


Said every guy ever.


----------



## f1ora

my hair takes too long to dry on its own..


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Feeling incredibly lonely today. Usually I study and have no time for anyone, and when I have time off no one have time for me. This was supposed to be my 4 day break (Even though I preferred to be alone the first 2 days or so) I am starting to feel very lonely and sad now.


----------



## Lucidfragments

I'm thinking about how I'm starting school and how terrified I am. Bc there will be so so many people. I met with my advisor and I stuttered and forgot how to talk well. Normally when I'm comfortable I am very well spoken. I am going to live in the dorms and I'm not sure how it's gonna work out..


----------



## shelbster18

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm trying 3 new Canadian Beers this weekend, I salute you with each first sip, Happy B-Day!


Damn. That sounds like triple the fun. Lol I had an Icehouse beer. How were the beers you tried?

Thanks for the happy birthdays.

It would have been one hell of a birthday if I drank a lot. xD


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> 0:00 Whatever
> 3:23 The one you came here for
> 10:45 Whatever
> 14:41 Whatever
> 17:25 Whatever
> 22:12 Whatever
> 28:52 Whatever
> 35:47 Whatever
> 37:05 Whatever
> 39:15 Whatever
> 45:28 Whatever﻿


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75

I was supposed to have gotten my hair cut last weekend. I have two hours to decide. :lol


----------



## Winds

Some 20 years later, and Timber still delivering me them last second wins. Timber the GOAT


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

The last thing I should be thinking about if I'm ever going to get better.:sigh


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I think I've got a gallstone, it's a bit painful below my right shoulder. Don't think I've had one of those for several years.


----------



## Maverick34

F the world!


----------



## Miss Scarletta

Demon Soul said:


> Said every guy ever.


Shh!

Then she called me today asking if I wanted to go out for lunch or dinner, saying that she was going to text me last night for when we were going out but kept putting it off because she just didn't feel like it. Right, as if I'm going to hang out with you now. Go find someone else to fill your time with.


----------



## naptime

I give up. I can't think of a backup plan :serious:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Sunday's are pretty slow on this forum huh?


----------



## Kevin001

Debating if I want to see Batman vs Superman opening night or not.


----------



## Crisigv

I hate being a loser.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ You're not a loser. Far from it. 

I hope she got the money but knowing me I probably screwed something up.....ugh.


----------



## MisoGirl

Trying to remember the lyrics to a song some guy sang at karaoke night last week.


----------



## KelsKels

I want to try to get my life together a little bit. In 3 weeks I will be taking 2 weeks off work. Just to take a breather.. and get all my doctor appointments out of the way. But there are some things that I'd really like to try. I've already started on one.. eliminating caffeine. Which I have to admit I have not stuck to 100%. I no longer drink coffee before work (which makes me a crabby pos) but I do still drink green tea. Once I finish the gallon in the fridge I will switch to caffeine free. But other than that I'd like to start cooking. I only eat fast food.. but I feel like if I cook I will have a bit more patience and be more self reliant. I'd also like to start meditating. I feel like maybe it will help me be more present and combat anxiety at least a little. I'd also like to draw more.. I am not a bad artist (even though I tell myself I am) I feel accomplished after finishing something and I feel like improving my skill is a good step forward. If I get really brave maybe I'll take a class. I also think its important to walk my dog more often. So heres the list:

- No caffeine
- Cook (preferably low sodium diet for tinnitus)
- Draw at least once a week
- Meditate hopefully every day
- Go on walks with dog at least every other day

Literally all I do now is stay in bed all day, eat fast food, work short shifts, have panic attacks, and sleep. I have to try something.. I feel like a damn mess. I haven't even been playing games. I'm considering talking to my doctor about being on another med for anxiety/depression.. but I've already tried a few and the side effects really suck. I don't want to be a fat, uncaring, sexless woman. But it might be the only way to help get over all this. I really hate medication. I know ssris are a life saver to many, I know a lot of people who have improved on them and live a better life.. I just don't know if its really for me.


----------



## Blue Dino

Blue Dino said:


> Ehh.. this fat yellow neighborhood cat is back. It keeps sleeping on top of my car and meowing loudly at post midnight hours for the past week now. Guess it's spring time. Kept thinking it was some little kid or some little kid ghost playing outside at night.


It past 2am and this time, there are a horde of ducks quacking non-stop right outside my house. Pretty sure the cat decided to take a night off and recruited these ducks as a fill-in to annoy me.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so glad she got it. Its not much but I hope it helps.


----------



## Arbre

Why is it snowing?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

My consistent overuse of "LOL" when chatting with someone is the text equivalent of my nervous giggle.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

shelbster18 said:


> Damn. That sounds like triple the fun. Lol I had an Icehouse beer. How were the beers you tried?
> 
> Thanks for the happy birthdays.
> 
> It would have been one hell of a birthday if I drank a lot. xD


2 out of 3 were solid, the third was what I expected but it wasn't bad.

I've never heard of Icehouse but I had Big Rock Scottish Ale, Ephemere Apple, Blonde De Chambly


----------



## TheSilentGamer

When you start a project at 5pm and you're finally done with it at 1am


----------



## Crisigv

I'm never going to change.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am going to be driving all over the place this week.

I am already at 67 miles since Sunday night.


----------



## Crisigv

My assistant manager hinted at the chance for more opportunity at my store. Just didn't come out and say she's pregnant, but I really hope that means more hours for me when she's gone, even if it is temporary. It will let me pay down my credit cards a bit.


----------



## Thomasjs81

I hope my coffee date goes well tomorrow and we have enough things to talk about, rather than blankly staring at each other until one or the other excuses themselves and runs away.


----------



## Charmander

Just noticed a spider on the wall that has since disappeared. My bed has now been pushed to the middle of the room and I'll probably get no sleep tonight. Thanks, Shelob.


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> Just noticed a spider on the wall that has since disappeared. My bed has now been pushed to the middle of the room and I'll probably get no sleep tonight. Thanks, Shelob.


:rofl I really hope it shows up again so you can take care of it, lol.


----------



## Steve French

I need to learn how to socialize again. It baffles me how something that comes to naturally to most, and something even I did not struggle with at one time, can escape me so thoroughly. Even when I am not feeling anxious, I just don't know what to say to initiate or to react to people, and my body language feels like forced, learned behaviours. They ought to have a class for this kind of stuff. I have some doubts about the veracity of the self-help books, but might have to give some of them a try. Might be able to "fake it till I make it". Maybe a head doc could help me with this kind of stuff, but then there are the excessive bills, and the difficulty in trusting and opening up to someone.


----------



## Crisigv

I should just go to bed, even though I'm not overly tired. The crappy feelings are taking over and I might as well get another crappy day started sooner.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I have to pee, but then I'd have to get up. Hrm...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

SamanthaStrange said:


> My consistent overuse of "LOL" when chatting with someone is the text equivalent of my nervous giggle.


Omfg same lmao.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cigarettes and coffee. Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Crisigv

RIP Rob Ford


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's that parable about the guy stranded at sea praying to God for help & the various boats pass by but he refuses the help assuming the help will be miraculous rather than practical...I'm totally that guy...wonder how long I'll float before I drown, starve, or freeze



Crisigv said:


> RIP Rob Ford


Rob Ford passed?


----------



## Just Lurking

The steady downward spiral continues.

I wonder if they'll let it go at some point, or passively see it crash and die beyond all resuscitation.


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> Rob Ford passed?


Yeah he did. Today.


----------



## naptime

I'll never change. I guess I better give in and accept it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

ShatteredGlass said:


> Omfg same lmao.


*giggle

:b


----------



## Barakiel

I'm going back on these meds that gave me weird euphoria and heart palpitations. That was a lot more fun than feeling depressed so I'm looking foward to that


----------



## layitontheline

My parents gave me a book they apparently enjoyed, I didn't expect to get much out of it myself but thought I'd appease them and read it. Turns out to be erotica about a bear & a girl... "We know you're an animal lover!" Haha, alright. Kinky ****s :kiss:


----------



## harrison

I hate these ****ing pills - stopping them again.


----------



## Kevin001

There is so much tension. I wish my family would treat each other better.


----------



## meepie

I hope the world gets it **** together. Haven't people learned? Violence isn't the answer.


----------



## a degree of freedom

@meepie


----------



## ConfusedMuse

meepie said:


> I hope the world gets it **** together. Haven't people learned? Violence isn't the answer.


the world needs more meepie's. That would solve like 96% of the problem


----------



## Prince Adrian




----------



## Onleigh

My eating habits are pretty bad right now. I should get that in order. 

I should also follow some advice I read on here about setting small daily/weekly goals so that I dont feel so un-accomplished all the time.


----------



## Amphoteric

So I saw a nice landscape picture in Tumblr and thought to myself that "hmm, that's a nice photograph" until I realised that it was actually a painting. 
Turns out the painter is a Dane called Peder Mørk Mønsted and he seems to be quite a magnificent ******* when it comes to realistic painting.



















:nw


----------



## tea111red

This one part of this song is really relaxing. It's almost like I've taken a drug when hearing it, lol.


----------



## feels

I might work at Chipotle again. My best friend is one of the managers there now and she said they talked about me at the meeting today. The ones that knew me want me to come back because the main reason I left was because we had a ****ty GM. The new GM said I could come in and talk to him if I wanted. If they're willing to pay me the same as my current job then I'll go back for sure. I miss it a lot. It can be stressful as hell but so much fun too.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I don't know how to properly use linguistics. My vocabulary is too small to express the depth of my thoughts, which I only loosely 'understand' by intuition. It almost feels like the thoughts that I often have don't belong in my feeble brain. ://///


----------



## Barakiel

ShatteredGlass said:


> I don't know how to properly use linguistics. My vocabulary is too small to express the depth of my thoughts, which I only loosely 'understand' by intuition. It almost feels like the thoughts that I often have don't belong in my feeble brain. ://///


I've always felt the same way, like just not being very articulate at all with words. It takes a lot of revision and editing when I'm writing posts even on here sometimes. :\ But if you feel like communicating your thoughts to others is the problem though, and not your intelligence or anything, maybe your brain isn't as feeble as you might make it out to be? give your brain some credit man


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sometimes it's nice to blast your favorite tunes and dance like an idiot when alone



Crisigv said:


> Yeah he did. Today.


Rob Ford went out like a shooting star...burning so bright in the sky and then gone before you know it, crazy



layitontheline said:


> My parents gave me a book they apparently enjoyed, I didn't expect to get much out of it myself but thought I'd appease them and read it. Turns out to be erotica about a bear & a girl... "We know you're an animal lover!" Haha, alright. Kinky ****s :kiss:


If that book is _Bear by Marian Engel_ then it's on my "to read list", though I can't recall how I came across the title


----------



## SofaKing

I've lived a pretty full life...I've done many amazing things. I don't have a bucket list of sorts, so I don't know if I'd regret missing out on anything. I've been successful in both my careers and have been fortunate financially. I've achieved many life goals and experiences and those that I haven't, I don't know that it matters if I don't.

Looking to die? No

Ready? I guess so...sofaking ready.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm vain. I was so cute as a kid but what happened? I'm guessing it was age and decay. My half life is about 18 yrs. _Thy eternal summer shall not fade_ though death braggeth me wander'st in his shade. Shakespeare should've written sonnets about nightmares man. I guess he was too romantic for that.


----------



## Blue Dino

Some homeless mentally ill woman sneaked onto the train and threatened a guy who was sitting with his toddler daughter to yield her his seat, or she would slit her daughter's throat. There were many other opened seats on the train, but she had to pick his. After witnessing this, everyone around literally got up and move into another train car for their own safety. 

Just more and more crazies here now, and they're are gradually getting more bold.


----------



## Miss Scarletta

Watching TV when an ad comes on and a guy you went to school with's acting in it with his irl girlfriend. That felt weird to watch.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't feel like going out this early but this might be my only chance of getting out the house today.


----------



## Prince Adrian

Fine, makes some sense to me. So here it is..









​


----------



## tea111red

Finding someone you feel a connection w/ has to mostly come down to luck.


----------



## layitontheline

Canadian Brotha said:


> If that book is _Bear by Marian Engel_ then it's on my "to read list", though I can't recall how I came across the title


That's the one. Mmm if either of these had been the cover I would have opened the book a lot sooner.


----------



## 629753

Another one


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm gonna say it and who knows what anyone is going to say, but it hurts to live right now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So, uh.. I became a listener on 7 Cups, a position that requires _me_, to counsel and support _others_. I figured I might be good at it. The course was extremely easy. I didn't even really read it. I couldn't really pay attention anyway. I just did the questions, which I got all but 2 right on the first click. (And no I was not guessing)

Anyway, after I finished the course (which took like 10-15 minutes), it asked me to make a schedule for the times I'm available to listen. I didn't do that, because no way am I committing to something like this; that I've never experienced before and the idea of which makes me pretty anxious.

Not surprisingly, there were various people requesting a listener. I clicked on a random one and uh... let's just say it didn't go as well as I hoped. It wasn't horrible, but I felt a bit embarrassed afterwards. I won't reveal any details, as that would be disgustingly unethical, but yeah. It was pretty surreal to be on the giving end of support rather than the receiving end. It gave me a sense of responsibility that was vaguely terrifying.

After that one finished, another person requested specifically to chat with me, and I clicked on the button to go into the chat. Bad decision, as I freaked out and logged out by anxious impulse.

I don't think I'm really fit for this, considering my own lack of mental health, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I want to go driving today but not sure how well I can handle driving on the highway and over a bridge.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

layitontheline said:


> That's the one. Mmm if either of these had been the cover I would have opened the book a lot sooner.


They'd make great posters, I really dig the second one. Send your review when you've finished it


----------



## SofaKing

coeur_brise said:


> I'm gonna say it and who knows what anyone is going to say, but it hurts to live right now.


You're not alone...I'm having one of those times, too. Hang in there. In my experience, it passes. I'm certain, otherwise I would have checked out a long time ago. :hug


----------



## AllTheSame

I miss having a small circle of friends like I used to have, to hang out with, to go out with, to party with occasionally. It seems to be a real challenge for me to find people I have anything in common with anymore. I miss being in a relationship also but dating again just scares the hell out of me right now. Which. Probably means I'm not ready to. Nah. It def means I'm not ready to. I don't even know if the girl for me is out there anymore I'm really, really starting to have my doubts. Dating can be fun and it's exciting to me cos you never know how it's going to play out and I (used to) try to push myself to get out there. But sometimes Idk if I want to go through a billion Miss Wrongs to maybe find Miss Right (or maybe not ever find her).

So it looks like I'm destined to be alone, for a while, forever, *** I don't know man. I hate isolating and I really miss being surrounded by that tiny, infinitely small percentage of the human population that seemed to get me and was actually happy to be with me and accepted me for me. Both in having a gf and in having friends. I'm lonely but lately I'm too happy to isolate myself to really do anything about it and for that I have absolutely no one to blame but myself. Goddammit I hate having anxiety!!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> 'I wish she was bi or a lesbian'
> 
> 'she's a lesbian'
> 
> 'she's obviously a lesbian'
> 
> 'she is a lesbian lol'
> 
> 'it's obvious she's a lesbian, maybe just to other lesbians'
> 
> 'oh no this means she can't be my girlfriend '
> 
> 'I heard she's bi'
> 
> 'no she's a lesbian'
> 
> 'same I hope she's bi'
> 
> 'she's bi'
> 
> 'she's bi ffs'
> 
> 'she's a lesbian


(25+ comments)

lmao comments on YouTube...


----------



## Crisigv

I really don't know who I can rely on anymore. Everyone lies in some way.


----------



## Maverick34

... leaving my childhood & clutter behind me


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I really don't know who I can rely on anymore. Everyone lies in some way.


Ultimately you gotta rely on yourself. I feel that's why you shouldn't put yourself down, because one day you're gonna need to reach deep inside yourself & use every ounce of motivation that you have. For the meantime, stay neutral with yourself


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Good Friday = Early Friday :yay


----------



## Maverick34

I got so much clutter to clean up... LIFE FIX HAPPENS NOW !!!


----------



## KelsKels

Henry Cavill as Clark Kent... unf. Those glasses and that jaw line. Was kind of distracted during dawn of justice..


----------



## coeur_brise

SofaKing said:


> You're not alone...I'm having one of those times, too. Hang in there. In my experience, it passes. I'm certain, otherwise I would have checked out a long time ago. :hug


Thanks, it's nice to hear from someone who can relate. I'm thinking I need years of therapy to fix this.. It's been on my mind way too much than is healthy for a human to think, but I'll manage.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

too many things


----------



## SofaKing

I'm sure there are some that are so glad I'm out of their lives...relieved even...bullet dodged...no reason to feel ashamed to associate with me, any longer.


----------



## SofaKing

coeur_brise said:


> Thanks, it's nice to hear from someone who can relate. I'm thinking I need years of therapy to fix this.. It's been on my mind way too much than is healthy for a human to think, but I'll manage.


It's natural really...and while I'm not trying to minimize your pain, I find that I tend to imaging things to be worse than they are because it's easier to consider myself "broken". Can therapy be helpful to reach some realizations sooner? Sure....but I'd caution you on accepting that "years of therapy" is really the fix.

We can fix ourselves...honestly. Not easily, but doable.


----------



## Crisigv

I think I need to ask my dad for help for my dentist appointment on Wednesday. Such a punch to the gut to ask for help.


----------



## Mur

As much as I wish I had the power to help them, those people are beyond saving at this point, best to focus on myself and the few people who I care about.


----------



## Depo

I'm going back to my teenage years. Reading books I bought 10 years ago. Back then I was very introverted, dropped out of high school (even though I managed to get my HS diploma and go to Uni.), but I've always loved knowledge, that's why I never stopped learning (I learnt things by myself.) When I was a teenager I just wanted to read books and learn new things, I wasn't ashamed of being a virgin and it didn't bother me, I didn't think about it. It didn't bother me being alone, without friends. I think things changed when I went to Uni and started making friends and going out. Now that I'm old and the party is over, I started going back to the person I used to be. It makes me sad that all the maths, physics and chemistry have long been forgotten... But I still have the books I used to buy and read. 

I'm still studying in order to get a postgraduate education (again.) I dropped out because it wasn't for me (the postgraduate I chose when I was living with my ex.) Now I'm pretty sure what I want. My ex ruined my life (on so many levels), even though it was the happiest 2 years of my life. I took the worst decisions in my life in order to be with him, out of love, but he turned out to be the person that wasn't mean to be with me. Now I look back and I think my life should be driven by my ambitions, not my selfish desire to be with someone. The feeling of being something and someone when I was 18 is coming back and I'm glad I'm clinging to it. If my 25 year old self was blind to it, now I'm not. It surprises me how much I've changed in the last 2 years and how my teen years are the contrary of my early-mid 20's. I'm sure my late 20's are not going to waste and that makes me happy. :nerd:


----------



## tehuti88

For some reason the dancing bunnies on this Big Fish ad amused me.


----------



## coeur_brise

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Good Friday = Early Friday :yay


Doing a mental check.. "Did I eat meat?" I didn't, I ate a salad
Yay. I followed Lent like 1%. I'm still tubby though. I've been wearing stretch pants most days of the week. I need more fun stretch pants. Oh and happy early Easter.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to cut down on my eating. Just because my family eats a lot doesn't mean I have to.


----------



## tehuti88

My mother: "I thought _The Hunger Games_ was an exercise show."

Me: "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, oh my God, I've got to post that. :lol :lol :lol AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA."

My mother: "...So...what is it??"

Me: "It's based on a book series about a dystopian society where people have to fight each other to the death for food or something like that." (Never saw it, wouldn't know for sure.)

My mother: "See?? Exercise show!"

:lol


----------



## harrison

SofaKing said:


> I've lived a pretty full life...I've done many amazing things. I don't have a bucket list of sorts, so I don't know if I'd regret missing out on anything. I've been successful in both my careers and have been fortunate financially. I've achieved many life goals and experiences and those that I haven't, I don't know that it matters if I don't.
> 
> *Looking to die? No
> 
> Ready? I guess so...sofaking ready*.


This doesn't sound good mate. You've got a lot of life left to live yet. You'll have lots more great experiences.

We're just getting started here - chin up.


----------



## harrison

I definitely think I need to stop eating this chocolate.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

don said:


> I definitely think I need to stop eating this chocolate.


I'll eat it for you.


----------



## harrison

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'll eat it for you.


Ok - I'll send some over.

My sister reminded me that I've eaten 4 Easter bunnies already this Easter. That sounds like quite a lot to me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

don said:


> Ok - I'll send some over.
> 
> My sister reminded me that I've eaten 4 Easter bunnies already this Easter. That sounds like quite a lot to me.


LOL, I haven't had an Easter bunny in years. But I have been eating way too many jelly beans.


----------



## AussiePea

The 4 day weekend for Easter is the dogs bullocks.


----------



## harrison

There's a woman speaking on TV with a gorgeous British accent. She sounds so cute I just want to bite her.


----------



## harrison

AussiePea said:


> The 4 day weekend for Easter is the dogs bullocks.


It is pretty silly isn't it? I'm currently sitting in a suburb of Sydney that has so many Chinese people I may as well be in Hong Kong - don't see why all the bloody shops have to be shut today. Most of the people here probably aren't even Christian.


----------



## Kevin001

Popping firecrackers on Easter? Seriously? I will never understand this.


----------



## McFly

No mods are on right now. >


----------



## SamanthaStrange

McFly said:


> No mods are on right now. >


Uh oh! :laugh: >


----------



## Krystal28

Current thought is...mmmm this wine is yummy lmao


----------



## coeur_brise

Seeing Easter bunnies is not the same ever since I saw pictures of scary ones. That and Donnie Darko is prob to blame


----------



## truant

I think I'm going to give up thinking and spend more time shopping for shoes.


----------



## McFly

SamanthaStrange said:


> Uh oh! :laugh: >


That's usually when the spambots put on a show.


----------



## McFly

coeur_brise said:


> Seeing Easter bunnies is not the same ever since I saw pictures of scary ones. That and Donnie Darko is prob to blame


The scene in Bill & Teds journey ruined easter forever for a bunch of kids


----------



## Persephone The Dread

McFly said:


> The scene in Bill & Teds journey ruined easter forever for a bunch of kids


Damnit I was going to post that lol. But yeah that and the grandma scene haunted me.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess Easter could have gone worse. I wasn't totally ignored tonight. There were a few moments, but most of the night was bearable.


----------



## McFly

Persephone The Dread said:


> Damnit I was going to post that lol. But yeah that and the grandma scene haunted me.


Grandma's puckered lips and long whiskers, haha both those scenes were creepy as hell.


----------



## Depo

I'm thinking about Easter, this week has been so quiet and I've enjoyed the empty streets. I wish normies could take a never-ending vacation and leave town forever. But next monday things will go back to normal. It was so unusual, in 2012 I was doing my internship so I didn't pay attention to Easter because I was extremely busy, 2013 and 2014 I was living in a turistic city, so things had always been the same year-round and Easter didn't make any difference. Last year I didn't leave my parent's house because of major depression.

But this year the streets were so empty, many businesses did not open (since friday.) It seemed to me that this week was the biggest event of lazyness off the year worse than christmas or other festivities, because everyone seemed to have left town. I don't know how they pay for their vacations, and my work doesn't even allow me to have a day off. I'm living among the bourgeoisie I'm telling ya, I'm barely able to afford my postgraduate exam but these people have the luxury of going out with their couples in their cars (I can't even afford a car even though I have a uni degree) and not working for a week (even though they have their normal vacations in summer.) Now I'm thinking about my quiet and ascetic life of SA and the normie life of vacations and endless sex at hotels and parties. I don't want that lifestyle, I just want a friend who listens to me, but this moment the only friend I seem to have is alcohol. :serious:


----------



## Prince Adrian

"Just do what you love," they said.
Love?
What is that really?

High sensitivity? Child's dream/fantasy? Child's spongy & mirrory brain? INSECURITY? High EMPATHY while deeper within I prefer respect and wont let anyone at any rate taking advantage of me?

_I want solid inner+outer strength & worthy challenges!! I want the sense of POWER in everything I feel & do!!!
_
I mean what is this all about, these inspirations coming to my mind of art & things to do? While only a second later other part(s) of me reject them, extremely afraid of them making me becoming who I am NOT?!? Sweep my ship away to faraway islands I hate or snatch the only compass I've got or drown us totally!?


----------



## KelsKels

Worrying about my insurance coverage and hoping it kicks in on the 1st like its suppose to. These stuffy ringing ears are driving me nuts. Really hoping it can be fixed. But I'm trying really hard not to focus on it or else I'll give myself another panic attack. I've had a few over it.. and a few is enough. Uncontrollably hyperventilating is not how I want to spend my weekend.


----------



## Prince Adrian

who the hell am I?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

McFly said:


> No mods are on right now. >


Some of use prefer to use invisible mode, you know. >


----------



## McFly

CharlotteLydea said:


> Some of use prefer to use invisible mode, you know. >


Oh snap I forgot about invisible mode. Well no worries here, I just enjoy witnessing the wild stuff that happens on forums when no one is around to stop it.


----------



## unemployment simulator

this job ain't working out, I thought I might be able to make this work but its just not possible to make a living wage on it, 100% commission, no promises on what you get paid. I guess I better tell her next week. at least I gave it a shot.


----------



## unemployment simulator

anyone have any ideas how to liven up the taste of plain rice ? I have a load of it!. it's getting a bit boring, so far tried soy sauce, hot sauce, ketchup. none of which really seems to be a winning combination.


----------



## SofaKing

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> anyone have any ideas how to liven up the taste of plain rice ? I have a load of it!. it's getting a bit boring, so far tried soy sauce, hot sauce, ketchup. none of which really seems to be a winning combination.


Try cooking it in some chicken stock to start. You may want to mix in a can of black beans with chili powder, cumin, etc. That'll make the dish more of a complete protein as well.


----------



## unemployment simulator

SofaKing said:


> Try cooking it in some chicken stock to start. You may want to mix in a can of black beans with chili powder, cumin, etc. That'll make the dish more of a complete protein as well.


cheers, I have some cumin and chili powder, will grab some stock cubes as I don't have fresh chicken or carcass.


----------



## tea111red

I have a lot of dreams where something interesting is about to happen or be revealed and then, of course, I wake up or get woken up. :no


----------



## Maverick34

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> anyone have any ideas how to liven up the taste of plain rice ? I have a load of it!. it's getting a bit boring, so far tried soy sauce, hot sauce, ketchup. none of which really seems to be a winning combination.


I love it w/ brown gravy or lobster sauce


----------



## unemployment simulator

Maverick34 said:


> I love it w/ brown gravy or lobster sauce


thanks, I'll give gravy a go. I can't find lobster sauce here in the uk?


----------



## Still Waters

Ya' know how in movies/tv,when big events happen in someone's life? Could be celebratory or chaos/misery -all the family comes rushing in for support?? -They jump on that plane and can't get there fast enough. My family would let me go to the gallows or be crowned the queen -allllll by my lonesome.....


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

Klonopin is not quite sedative enough, and the nice high feeling doesn't last as long as I'd like. I would be able to better plow through more of my novel if I was just in a calm, dreamy state for a long time (like hours and hours).


----------



## AllTheSame

So I spent the weekend with my kids, and other family at my parents' house and we were in the game room earlier this afternoon. And it's kind of isolated from the rest of the house. So I was in there goofing off with them, and with their cousins we were playing games and stuff and my youngest comes up to me and we start dancing, which, we do sometimes lol. And then she tries to teach me how to do the Kwan.

You can probably see where this is going....

So I'm just like OK *** it, I'll be totally uninhibited, I'll just be crazy for once and let her teach me. So she's showing me the steps. And she laughs every once in a while but she's really encouraging me and telling me I'm doing great. We have to repeat some of them but I caught on pretty fast. And she said I was doing fine, but she kept laughing, harder and harder until it got just out of control and I was like what is so funny, I thought I was doing alright. And then I look in my peripheral vision and my son has his phone pointed right at me.

I chased him through the house and he managed to show it to my parents before I grabbed it. And when I did, I somehow posted it to Snapchat.

Anyways, he deleted it. Uhm. I think. God I hope so. I really, really hope so. They all said afterwards I really did pretty well a whooole lot better than other parents they've seen try it. But. Fml. Just. Fml, I really hope he took the video down.


----------



## Maverick34

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> thanks, I'll give gravy a go. I can't find lobster sauce here in the uk?


Oh sorry, afaik, lobster sauce comes w/ an order of Shrimp w/ Lobster Sauce & Rice at Chinese take-out restaurants. Not sure if they make lobster sauce just like that. I googled > "The sauce itself does not contain any lobster, and may vary in preparation method from place to place or restaurant to restaurant. However, it will typically contain chicken broth, garlic, ginger, fermented black beans, and eggs, and is thickened with cornstarch. Some recipes incorporate ground pork and soy sauce."


----------



## harrison

I think many people are far more strange than I will ever be. I shouldn't give myself such a hard time.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get a run in.


----------



## tea111red

I saw a man having a conversation (actually, it looked like he was yelling) w/ some bottles and cans that were sprawled out on the grass. :sus

Thinking about it more, I guess it's pretty sad since he is probably schizophrenic and homeless.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Maverick34 said:


> Oh sorry, afaik, lobster sauce comes w/ an order of Shrimp w/ Lobster Sauce & Rice at Chinese take-out restaurants. Not sure if they make lobster sauce just like that. I googled > "The sauce itself does not contain any lobster, and may vary in preparation method from place to place or restaurant to restaurant. However, it will typically contain chicken broth, garlic, ginger, fermented black beans, and eggs, and is thickened with cornstarch. Some recipes incorporate ground pork and soy sauce."


np man thankyou, good that it contains no lobster, I probably wouldn't be able to afford it otherwise. its got me curious, will see if I can find a recipe. i'm not exactly the best chef in the world... more like the swedish chef from the muppets... but i'll give it a shot!


----------



## feels

Putting in my two weeks tomorrow at my current job. Pretty nervous about my managers reactions since they're already really short on people. But oh well lol. The new GM at Chipotle is so sweet and seems genuinely excited for me to come back. I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Depo

I want more cheese Pringles. I wish I had bought more, then I remind myself I can't eat a lot of junk food. I'm skinny and I want to remain that way. But I still want Pringles! :mum


----------



## KelsKels

What to watch tonight.. Sweeny Todd or The Fifth Element? Can't decide. Maybe I should just continue playing Far Cry. I just feel so lazy. I want to just lay in bed and watch something.

Also thinking about going back on Paxil. I really didn't like being on it.. but it drastically lessened my anxiety and I'm sick of panicking. Plus I'll be flying soon and staying with people.. so.. might be a good idea.


----------



## Amphoteric

I'm re-reading Steppenwolf and there's this little passage that's so spot on:



> "Look at this little vestibule," Haller went on, "with the araucaria and its wonderful smell. Many a time I can't go by without pausing a moment. At your aunt's too, there is a wonderful smell of order and extreme cleanliness, but this little place of the araucaria, why, it's so shiningly clean, so dusted and polished and scoured, so inviolably clean that it positively glitters.
> I always have to take a deep breath of it as I go by; don't you smell it too?
> What a fragrance there is here -- the scent of floor polish with a fainter echo of turpentine blending with the mahogany and the washed leaves of the plants, of superlative bourgeois cleanliness, of care and precision, of a feeling of duty and devotion to little things. I don't know who lives here, but behind that door there must be a paradise of cleanliness and spotless mediocrity, of ordered ways, a touching and anxious devotion to life's little habits and tasks."
> "Do not, please, think for a moment," he went on as I remained silent, "that I speak with irony. My dear sir, I would not for the world laugh at the bourgeois life. It is true that I live in another world, certainly not in this, and perhaps I could not endure to live a single day in a house with araucarias. But though I am a shabby old Steppenwolf, still I am the son of a mother, and my mother too was the wife of a bourgeois, raised plants and took care to have her house and home life as clean and neat and tidy as ever she could make it. All that is brought back to me by this breath of turpentine and by araucaria, and so from time to time I sit down here and look into this quiet little garden of order and rejoice that such things still are."


----------



## crimeclub

KelsKels said:


> What to watch tonight.. Sweeny Todd or The Fifth Element? Can't decide. Maybe I should just continue playing Far Cry. I just feel so lazy. I want to just lay in bed and watch something.
> 
> Also thinking about going back on Paxil. I really didn't like being on it.. but it drastically lessened my anxiety and I'm sick of panicking. Plus I'll be flying soon and staying with people.. so.. might be a good idea.


I vote Sweeny Todd. "What is this? Smells like piss. This is piss."


----------



## odetoanoddity

So he's still with her after these last couple of years.. Good for them. I hope they grow strong. I'm grateful to her for changing his ways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nowacks

Wake up son of mine momma got somtin to tell you...... Changes come life will have its way with your pride son. 
Take it like a man. 

Hang on son of mine the storm is blowing up your horizon.

Listening to music...... Know the song anyone?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I didn't say something wrong. Most likely that is what I did. I'm so bad with words.


----------



## AllTheSame

I find it really...disturbing how some people seem to burn bridges and end relationships so easily. Even after a misunderstanding or argument. If I give a sincere apology to a friend after I've messed up (and I'll be the first to admit I mess up sometimes) and it's just taken with an eye roll and a sarcastic reply and I get nothing but passive-aggressiveness in response, then for all intents and purposes that relationship is over. Obviously the friendship has zero value to them anymore.

I guess friendship just means different things to different people. I'm willing to fight through some disagreements and some arguments (even pretty bad ones) to keep it going...I don't just pick people at random to be friends with, if we were friends then it means I really took to you, and hopefully you to me, but why give up so easy? I just can't do it as easily as some seem to, although it does seem like they're a minority.

Meh, what else are you gonna do but just pick up and move on though. It's too goddamn early in the morning to be this introspective anyways.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Seriously?


----------



## LizzieBeth

Molly. >


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Seriously?


Yes. (What are we talking about?)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Yes. (What are we talking about?)


I have no idea what I'm talking about. Do I ever?


----------



## tehuti88

1. Why does he keep pretending he's French...? :| Couldn't he just use the same expression in English or something?

2. There's an old water stain on my bedroom ceiling that looks like a penis. :serious: I'd take a picture, but it seems it would be against SAS rules to share it.

3. I kind of want some peanut butter balls, but I need to brush my teeth.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> 1. Why does he keep pretending he's French...? :| Couldn't he just use the same expression in English or something?
> 
> 2. There's an old water stain on my bedroom ceiling that looks like a penis. :serious: I'd take a picture, but it seems it would be against SAS rules to share it.
> 
> 3. I kind of want some peanut butter balls, but I need to brush my teeth.


1. What? Lol.

2. Do it! Post it in the 18+ section. :twisted

3. Now I want some too. :um


----------



## crimeclub

tehuti88 said:


> 1. Why does he keep pretending he's French...? :| Couldn't he just use the same expression in English or something?
> 
> *2. There's an old water stain on my bedroom ceiling that looks like a penis. :serious: I'd take a picture, but it seems it would be against SAS rules to share it.*
> 
> 3. I kind of want some peanut butter balls, but I need to brush my teeth.


It's a sign from the penis Gods, charge money for people to line up and witness this great penis miracle.


----------



## Just Lurking

I wish I had the strength to give up


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

Judging by how much I've written of my novel, I'm guessing it will be at least 250-300 pages (probably more, though). The very thought makes me very hopeful.


----------



## rdrr

vardy party

https://streamable.com/oa0b


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Did you log into other peoples accounts they were not using or just pm many different people to confuse them? ( im unsure who the user is actually- does not refer to anyone in particular)


----------



## KelsKels

I'm wondering if anyone else on this website has had serotonin syndrome.. I OD'd on purpose in 2012 and I know most sources say there are no permanent side effects but I swear I have a slight twitch now that wasn't there before. God it was absolutely awful though.. I would never ever do it again. I'd like to make a thread about it.. but Idk I feel awkward about making threads. Someone else do it for me :b


----------



## Kevin001

Can I really find friends on Craigslist or Reddit? I want irl friends so bad.


----------



## Ophc39i

Some countries and places suck for finding friends. Like I used to live in a town in Europe where noone would ever reciprocate if you try to be friendly with them or let you get closer to them... all the human interactions are superficial and based on small talk... terrible place, so beautiful and so cold... the suicide rates also seemed quite high over there... I had to move to a friendlier place, and it was the best choice by far for someone with SA... I am thinking of how people over there cope with loneliness. Don't they ever feel a need for a human contact? Why do they stay the way they are?


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I am thinking; " I wish I did not have to study Quickbooks. Accounting software is boring. LOL.


----------



## Maverick34

KelsKels said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else on this website has had serotonin syndrome.. I OD'd on purpose in 2012 and I know most sources say there are no permanent side effects but I swear I have a slight twitch now that wasn't there before. God it was absolutely awful though.. I would never ever do it again. I'd like to make a thread about it.. but Idk I feel awkward about making threads. Someone else do it for me :b


I experienced serotonin syndrome. I'm sure that's what gave me akathisia. But now there's word that high serotonin levels cause anxiety, which makes sense.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get a run going - burn off some calories.

I need to be careful of the 72F weather - I am used to cooler conditions, so I will have to take it a bit easier than I normally would. I don't want a muscle pull that will leave me in pain for a month.


----------



## KelsKels

Maverick34 said:


> I experienced serotonin syndrome. I'm sure that's what gave me akathisia. But now there's word that high serotonin levels cause anxiety, which makes sense.


Its scary to me that so much is still unknown and yet its so easy to get these medications that change your brain chemistry. But maybe I'm just a little paranoid.

Also.. soooooo damn grateful that the ACA was passed and I will not be denied my insurance coverage over preexisting conditions. Since I have already paid $500 out of pocket to be seen 3 times without insurance.. and I still have at_ least_ 3 more appointments to go. One most likely involving a CT scan. I'm just praying to Satan that I can get my ID card in by the 5th for my next appointment.. or at least find a way to get my referral approved so I can freakin finally get the care I need. What a nightmare.

I hate the healthcare system. Absolutely hate it.. but at least its better than it was. I would have been totally screwed before. I should have just signed up for Apple health. But the coverage under my husbands plan is better. At least one of us is working a job with benefits.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I just need to get used to being by myself again. I've done it before, I can certainly do it again. Hell, I can maintain motivation longer when I'm alone than when I'm with that phony friend.

It's so true what they say about the need to hang around ambitious people if you want to accomplish goals. Attitudes and actions are contagious. Unfortunately you can't find those kinds of people when working at Wal-mart. But I know this is what I need to do. It's always been lingering in the back of my head. It's crystal clear now.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can land this job, something is better than nothing for the time being.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm still feeling insecure about my writing style, for lack of a better term... that includes not just forum posts but IM's with people and stuff like that. I know I try way too hard to be funny or interesting and I just end up embarrassing myself, or making somebody else uncomfortable at worst. :afr

Do I throw in way too many smileys, or do I need to use some so I won't appear bland and emotionless? Am I so repetitive and predictable that nobody could possibly enjoy talking to me? The possibilities are endless it seems. sigh~


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I seriously dislike myself and kind of wish I'd die but I'm sure SAS doesn't care about that. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I'm incapable of fitting in and cannot even connect with people I share a lot of similarities with. People that do bother talking to me just make excuses to get away from me, like "I'm tired and can't be bothered talking lol", which is obviously their attempt at hiding "I can't be bothered talking to you because you're trash lol" behind some nice, believable visage to prevent me from going, uh, crazy.

I'm fully aware that I'm trash lmao.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mera Luna weekend festival tickets are so cheap compared to most UK festivals. Weekend Download tickets are like £190 Mera Luna is like £74.12.

Download 2016 does have Black Sabbath though tbf, and I guess this is the last time they'll be touring. Not that Download isn't that expensive every year regardless though. I wish festivals didn't scare me, they seem like something that's better to do with other people too though I like going to regular concerts alone.


----------



## AussiePea

I often think how great it would be to not have to work and just stay home every day. It only takes two days off work at home and I feel depressed and lethargic without motivation to do anything. I simply need work to be happy.


----------



## meepie

o


----------



## Cyan22

at least show you're trying to move forward, instead of remaining in stagnation.


----------



## 3 AM

Get the **** out.


----------



## Greys0n

i hate when morning sun burns my face


----------



## lockS

Haven't really posted on this forum for a while. I still get anxious every time I post something.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get my haircut, like asap.


----------



## SofaKing

Having a self-pity day...boo hoo hoo, me. The things I want I can't have....yeah...I know...get mad at me if you want.


----------



## AllTheSame

My PlayStation controller is now surgically attached to my hand. I give up. I'm not even trying to limit myself to so many hours per day anymore. I lost that battle. You know, this forum is really starting to eat into my gaming time....


----------



## 629753

Lil Wayne is gay. Im not making this up.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Someone I'm following on Tumblr likes Steven Wilson and IAMX as well. I got weirdly excited about that haha. Think I followed them for the Steven Wilson though but they are now posting IAMX stuff as well.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

why am i still awake


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wings of Amnesty said:


> why am i still awake


----------



## KelsKels

Just got a galaxy s7 edge.. I like it but I have a hard time getting used to new phones.. I had an HTC m8 and I feel like the sound quality is so much worse on the s7. It actually really bothers me.. that and not being able to set an alarm with the clock widget. But I do like the keyboard way better.. and the curved screen is pretty cool. I am just going to have a hard time getting used to the crappy audio quality. Sucks.


----------



## Steve French

Technology these days. It's interesting tracking my runs. Before I would have just gone until I felt rough. Now I have a desire to improve. I increased my distance by a small amount this time but took a fair hit in speed. I attribute this to the big meal I had about two hours prior to the jaunt. I had figured this would be enough time, but I was experiencing pain and was near vomiting by the time I had to call it quits. Have to think about these things, adjust my food intake on exercise days. I was experimenting with taking fish oil and vitamin C for their anti-inflammatory properties; this seemed to help my breathing. I was also avoiding dairy for the same purpose, and coincidentally had some milk in my tea and cheese in my meal today.

Running feels good on a person. I have been sedentary for so long. Feeling a bit more energized lately, and I could swear I'm thinking clearer.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

KelsKels said:


> Just got a galaxy s7 edge.. I like it but I have a hard time getting used to new phones.. I had an HTC m8 and I feel like the sound quality is so much worse on the s7. It actually really bothers me.. that and not being able to set an alarm with the clock widget. But I do like the keyboard way better.. and the curved screen is pretty cool. I am just going to have a hard time getting used to the crappy audio quality. Sucks.


I'm so jelly tbh. The Galaxy S7 is looking like an amazing phone.

The sound quality on the S7 is not great though; the reason being the waterproofing they've implemented. That technology usually (not sure if it necessarily 'has to'?) results in a major hit to the sound quality, particularly evident on waterproof phones like many found in the Sony Xperia series. I'm pretty sure the sound quality is actually worse on the S7 than it is on the S6 too; and you're going from the HTC One M8, which is, as far as I know, is still basically THE best phone for speaker quality, matched (surpassed?) only by the M9.


----------



## KelsKels

ShatteredGlass said:


> I'm so jelly tbh. The Galaxy S7 is looking like an amazing phone.
> 
> The sound quality on the S7 is not great though; the reason being the waterproofing they've implemented. That technology usually (not sure if it necessarily 'has to'?) results in a major hit to the sound quality, particularly evident on waterproof phones like many found in the Sony Xperia series. I'm pretty sure the sound quality is actually worse on the S7 than it is on the S6 too; and you're going from the HTC One M8, which is, as far as I know, is still basically THE best phone for speaker quality, matched (surpassed?) only by the M9.


I'm not really much of a tech person.. I've only owned 2 smartphones ever and they were both HTC.. but your post definitely makes sense. I guess water would enter a phone through the speakers before anything else. But yeah.. been spending some time getting used to all the differences and learning new tricks. There's so many shortcuts and cool things you can do with it.. and I do feel like the camera and display are far superior than what I'm use to.. everything looks gorgeous.. but sounds like poop. I guess there are bound to be drawbacks. But I got lucky.. I would have stuck it out with my m8 until it stopped working but it was actually cheaper for my husband and I to switch to Verizon and buy an s7 and get one free. Crazy.. considering we were paying more on sprint with older phones. He always bought iPhone and I'm having a great time watching him trying to navigate an android OS. :b


----------



## Ladysoul

I need to gain my social confidence back.


----------



## AllTheSame

I don't want to go to physical therapy today. *stomps feet and sticks bottom lip out

Maybe Miss Chatty will be there though lol. She's kind of cute.

I also hope it's not too physically demanding. I mean, I need a workout (and I'm working out already anyway, so I'm not afraid of that). I just heard going through PT to recover from an injury like mine can be pretty painful. Meh. I'm sure I've been through worse though, however bad it turns out to be.


----------



## TryingMara

1 step forward, 15 steps back.


----------



## probably offline

What happend to my life?

*what didn't happen?

*how can I make things happen?

I want to shed my skin and make something out of something. I can't keep carrying around all this guilt and fear. I need a gigantic ****ing garbage can.


----------



## Kevin001

A weekend with just my uncle I wonder how that will go.


----------



## coeur_brise

I never really knew that you had residual feelings for your exes. Except for maybe one or two. It always made me sad, but you always spoke of them so fondly. I never felt secure.

I guess I should've gotten the hint that I was no more than a friend on that night with casual talks about exes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

probably offline said:


> What happend to my life?
> 
> *what didn't happen?
> 
> *how can I make things happen?
> 
> I want to shed my skin and make something out of something. I can't keep carrying around all this guilt and fear. I need a gigantic ****ing garbage can.


I can totally relate to this. :blank


----------



## millenniumman75

To go sit out on my deck in the sun, regardless of what my elderly neighbors think.

They've lived here three years. I have lived here almost 36. You tell me what the story is!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Watching people do silly things you know will only wind up hurting themselves in the end is a little annoying, but you just think to yourself, "Oh well, it's their choice", but there's still that part of you that cares more than you should when really in many cases you should just turn around and walk the other way (sadly I've gotten to that point of apathy with so many people), because the reality of it is that that your presence will never really make any difference to them.


----------



## harrison

I'm thinking about a woman that recently contacted me on a dating site I use. She's almost an inch taller than me - and I'm 6 feet tall. It sounds terrible but I have never felt attracted to tall women. She looks nice though so will talk to her.


----------



## Amphoteric

I bought a grapefruit. Not sure why, I don't even particularly like the taste. An impulse purchase, an impulse grapefruit.


----------



## eveningbat

Amphoteric said:


> I bought a grapefruit. Not sure why, I don't even particularly like the taste. An impulse purchase, an impulse grapefruit.


Grapefruit is a wonderful fruit - I have eaten tons of those in winter. Delicious, amazingly fresh, juicy and fragrant, with a bit of sourness. :grin2:


----------



## tronjheim

So disconnected, going through the motions, I get so disconnected, everything goes over, your head so disconnected... When will the cycle end? 

It's what I'm listening to right now so it's also what's in my head.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Amphoteric said:


> I bought a grapefruit. Not sure why, I don't even particularly like the taste. An impulse purchase, an impulse grapefruit.


LOL sounds like something I'd do. 

_____________

I feel like I should ditch this site. At least for a while. Forcing myself to post here, which I've been doing quite a bit as of late, seems pointless. Idk. It's probably not particularly good for my mental health.


----------



## Kevin001

This job searching thing is getting exhausting.


----------



## crimeclub

don said:


> I'm thinking about a woman that recently contacted me on a dating site I use. She's almost an inch taller than me - and I'm 6 feet tall. It sounds terrible but I have never felt attracted to tall women. She looks nice though so will talk to her.


A girl wanting a taller guy or a guy wanting a shorter girl is just a superficial social construct, but at the end of the day, you want what you want, but I personally wouldn't let that social construct dictate my dating life to the point that I wouldn't go on a few dates, the millions of other aspects of who she is could easily outshine that one single aspect of her. Sure you could end up together and then you'll just have to deal with looking like Tom Cruise every time she wears high-heels out in public next to you, every relationship has something you have to put up with though. Good luck, guy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I have a sixth sense for this now...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

crimeclub said:


> A girl wanting a taller guy or a guy wanting a shorter girl is just a superficial social construct, but at the end of the day, you want what you want, but I personally wouldn't let that social construct dictate my dating life to the point that I wouldn't go on a few dates, the millions of other aspects of who she is could easily outshine that one single aspect of her. Sure you could end up together and then you'll just have to deal with looking like Tom Cruise every time she wears high-heels out in public next to you, every relationship has something you have to put up with though. Good luck, guy.


I would date a woman taller than me, but I'd be incredibly insecure about it. I'd fight that because it's better than being alone, but it'd be there. I'm insecure even just standing near women taller than me. I work with a woman who's probably 5'11 ish, so I'm taller than her, but when she puts heels on she's taller than me, it felt so uncomfortable walking into a room together.


----------



## Amphoteric

eveningbat said:


> Grapefruit is a wonderful fruit - I have eaten tons of those in winter. Delicious, amazingly fresh, juicy and fragrant, with a bit of sourness. :grin2:





ShatteredGlass said:


> LOL sounds like something I'd do.


Update: I ate it and it was pretty good. Messy, but good.


----------



## LemonBones

Angry becuase im deprived of the female species.


----------



## tea111red

Kyama3 said:


> Angry becuase im deprived of the female species.


lol, i feel this way, too, except change female to male.


----------



## harrison

crimeclub said:


> A girl wanting a taller guy or a guy wanting a shorter girl is just a superficial social construct, but at the end of the day, you want what you want, but I personally wouldn't let that social construct dictate my dating life to the point that I wouldn't go on a few dates, the millions of other aspects of who she is could easily outshine that one single aspect of her. Sure you could end up together and then you'll just have to deal with looking like Tom Cruise every time she wears high-heels out in public next to you, every relationship has something you have to put up with though. *Good luck, guy*.


Thanks a lot mate. Yeah, it will be interesting to see how things work out if we end up meeting in person. I went out with a girl that was my height back when I was very young but that never came to anything. We'll see what happens.

I'm actually still involved with someone else back in Indonesia - but it's a very part-time, unsatisfactory sort of relationship. I'm starting to talk to other people because I feel like it's going nowhere and it's just not enough for me. I won't go into all the details as it's sort of complicated.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## McFly

I went to the trash/recycling center twice this week and the stuff I saw thrown away irritated me because of the wasteful society we live in. There were palms in clay pots, oak tables, a vintage 50s reel to reel tape player, tupperware containers, a drum set and bunch of other stuff. A few of the things they pick out and I guess are resold, but most is crushed, materials sorted and go to the landfill or recycled. People just toss things without realizing they can be donated to thrift stores or advertised free on craigslist. The people that lived in the house before I did apparently tossed a whole bunch of antique furniture into one of those giant metal dump containers when moving to the neighbors surprise.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Damned technology! The issue with my phone refusing to charge seems to be getting worse, though it may or may not have something to do with Android and the particular custom rom I use. My main laptop's optical drive has suddenly stopped reading disks as well.


----------



## Crisigv

It's funny how fast I can go from feeling normal, to feeling so lonely and miserable, yet so calm.


----------



## tea111red

can't wait to see the dr.


----------



## coeur_brise

.


----------



## Prince Adrian

I really see it this time!! This instinctive knowledge.. so priceless.. 
*speechless*


----------



## Prince Adrian

what was I thinking? back then he was _SCARY!_ or maybe just overwhelming for a true introvert like me? either way, come to think about it, I'm grateful for my survival instincts. although I might want them to take some vacations these days.
_and no, never fear, I still wont ever suppress anything, I love all my shipmates and I can tell which are the real things and which are the unwanted hitchhikers._


----------



## unemployment simulator

so it looks like zara are now doing unisex clothing;
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...x-fashion-transgender-ruby-rose-a6917496.html

kind of wondering why retailers doing this sort of thing took so long...


----------



## rdrr

what to eat


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

rdrr said:


> what to eat


 I asked this same question last night, and got many answers. Decided on ramen w/ egg. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/what-should-i-eat-tonight-1776354/


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm boring and I know it. When you're not alive, you're not alive. I'm sorry I wasn't what you wanted at first or slowly became what you didn't want.


----------



## BAH

You're moving away soon,and it saddens me so much..


----------



## unemployment simulator

I think I want a pet hedgehog


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I want a puppy.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I think I want a pet hedgehog





SamanthaStrange said:


> I want a puppy.


I want a pet to cuddle


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

ok so if I am dying in the hospital at any stage are the doctors gonna tell me that they dont want to waste the life support on me because im attractive and attractive people cant die? There was this movie where this attractive girl was resurrected after all.


----------



## tea111red

I need to get a loan or win the lottery.


----------



## harrison

SamanthaStrange said:


> I want a puppy.


That's an incredibly cute little puppy.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

all mixed up


----------



## pied vert

okay, so even if the worst-case is true, then I'm in love with him. i don't care. love is good, love is expansive, love gives you ambition. so *****ing what. he doesn't care about me, I care a lot about him. so what, can't hate me for it.


----------



## millenniumman75

SamanthaStrange said:


> I want a puppy.


Awwwwwwwww. He is key-ooooooot!


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I have a sixth sense for this now...


For hhwhat, hhwhat are you talking about?


----------



## Prince Adrian

what was I thinking again? he's out there going places experiencing things while I've been stuck dead here in my head in my room puzzling about life meanings, "Money does NOT exist"!


----------



## Prince Adrian

and I bet he has no issues whatsoever connecting with people & *intimacy* while despite my inner Kaito Kid, my nervous system is still 95% clueless can't even meet any of my flatmates in the kitchen without feeling awkward! not to mention my sociopathic tendency hating to connect at all!


----------



## Prince Adrian

what the hell was I thinking? he's among those mostly shallow pop culture people (whenever they turn on their lame music out loud I immediately CRINGE, OVERWHELMED, & RUN AWAY!) while I'm the one who analyze, CRITICIZE, even condemn them most of the time! look at my certificates in *Semiotics courses*!
do opposites really attract?? I never really wanted it that way. Prefer many similarities & complementaries in the deepest level!


----------



## Prince Adrian

and he's most likely tolerant to many things many values & annoyances while I'm extremely sensitive & fine tuned, 'care' so much about the world issues, feeling others' suffering everything can upset me push me to the edge!
he's most likely a family person while I'm an independent, stand-alone *out-of-tribe* wolf absolutely hates to get attached.
he's obviously an extrovert not minding dealing with physical world while I'm a true introvert matching the stereotype of an *absent-minded professor* who would be satisfied eating milk & nabisco crackers all day if not for my chronic allergy.
and on and on and on the list is endless!


----------



## Prince Adrian

don't know what kind of movie he's watching (most likely the ones I don't like) while I'm here enjoying mystery series "Millennium" (albeit very caaaareefully chosen episodes!).
he must be out there going through the social world smoothly while here I must rely on 'emotion-reaction calculator' to survive.

and despite these realizations help me mending the separate mirror fragments, I sense that this is not really leading to the answer I'm looking for. it's high UP beyond this tennis match of logic. but doesn't mean it's unachievable though..


----------



## AllTheSame

Un-******-believable. She really is that stupid. Heh. Yep. She really is dumber than a bag of nickels lol...


----------



## Prince Adrian

even if the feeling is mutual I bet he doesn't feel the same _DEPTH_ as I do to him!!


----------



## Prince Adrian

​
_@#^!)*&^%!!$#&^%@#^!)*&^%!!$#&^%@#^!)
*&^%!!$#&^%#^!)*&^%!!$#&^%???!?!!?!?!_

_really baffling me_*!!!! :crying::crying:
*_CAN'T SEE THESE CHAINS INNOCENTLY ANYMORE_*!!!!!!

**







*​


----------



## Prince Adrian

_*WHERE IS THE CORE of this puzzle no. 2??! despite lots of releases still can't pin it down unlike my other conundrums!!*_


----------



## Crisigv

I should be used to this loneliness and quiet by now. It shouldn't bother me anymore, but it does.


----------



## pied vert

Prince Adrian said:


> and he's most likely tolerant to many things many values & annoyances while I'm extremely sensitive & fine tuned, 'care' so much about the world issues, feeling others' suffering everything can upset me push me to the edge!
> he's most likely a family person while I'm an independent, stand-alone *out-of-tribe* wolf absolutely hates to get attached.
> he's obviously an extrovert not minding dealing with physical world while I'm a true introvert matching the stereotype of an *absent-minded professor* who would be satisfied eating milk & nabisco crackers all day if not for my chronic allergy.
> and on and on and on the list is endless!


you are soooooo funny, in a good way. you're like me without any inhibitions. you're a rock star. you deserve all the love you ever crave.

:heart :drunk


----------



## tea111red

Can't wait for 2 weeks to pass.


----------



## pied vert

I want to at some point live in a house like this

http://archwall.xyz/beautiful-court...balconies-disneyland-1920-18-free-wallpapers/


----------



## Kevin001

pied vert said:


> I want to at some point live in a house like this
> 
> http://archwall.xyz/beautiful-court...balconies-disneyland-1920-18-free-wallpapers/


If you get rich you can build one to resemble this. Good luck .


----------



## The Starry night

To feel good worthy about myself i need to let go of my self image of myself..............grr..............


----------



## TheOLDPrince

being ignored hurts me like few things do :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TheOLDPrince said:


> being ignored hurts me like few things do :/


Same.

:squeeze


----------



## Angelshimmer

Thinking why when in my 33 years of exsistance., where I have been the best person I could have possibly been throughout some seriously hard hearmarking stuff.. am I sat crying my lonely self to sleep each nite... I give up seriously ..I dnt get wat or wer I'm going wrong... I'm a fighter n I thank my bad experiences for who I am wat I have become and what I believe in, but I cannot comprehend why no matter wat I do it f##ks up!!!. I'm a good person.a nice person with a warm heart... so why do I have nobody?


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*People Drive Me Insane Much of the Time*

Truth be told:
*I am thinking about how much I hate the human race sometimes.*

Corrupt business practices.
Low, unlivable pay.
Political corruption.
Wars.
Lies.
Violence.
Hate.
Injustices.
Arrogance.
Torture.
Greed.
Apathy.
Pollution.
Slavery.
Genocide.
Murder.
*It goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on......*

Right now the human race drives me insane.
I get sick to death of trying to figure them out and trying to live with them.
*
No wonder I have SA and am an isolated hermit.*
How do you live and work with these creatures?

People really drive me nuts. :mum:frown2::door:bash

No ~~~ Smiles and Grins now :frown2:


----------



## TheOLDPrince

SamanthaStrange said:


> Same.
> 
> :squeeze


I will definitely not ignore your post then

thanks :squeeze


----------



## riverbird

TheOLDPrince said:


> being ignored hurts me like few things do :/


Same. I'm currently experiencing this right now and it sucks. :group

On a positive note, I made a delicious cup of coffee just now and it has brightened my mood today considerably. It's all about the small things...


----------



## McFly

pied vert said:


> I want to at some point live in a house like this
> 
> http://archwall.xyz/beautiful-court...balconies-disneyland-1920-18-free-wallpapers/


That looks a lot like the style of Santa Barbara. Ridiculously expensive to live there though.


----------



## Steve French

Goddamn, my parents are getting old and don't take care of their health. I need to get my **** sorted, can't rely on them forever.


----------



## Maverick34

I wanna get things done, but don't wanna do any of it


----------



## Maverick34

Sucks when you feel like napping again, but can't remember if you napped before


----------



## Prince Adrian

pied vert said:


> you are soooooo funny, in a good way. you're like me without any inhibitions. you're a rock star. *you deserve all the love you ever crave.*
> 
> :heart :drunk


_omgfvckingdamnit are you SERIOUS??!? _:laugh:
I never meant my posts to be funny though but I do sense that I've got that slight aura of a joker, albeit a VERY serious one. and fluctuating all the time to & from werewolf mode. :lol
Thank you so much for this comment, really made my day that just started quite _awful!! _You don't know how this matters a LOT!! :rain :yay


























_alright let's continue solving the case!

_







​


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Prince Adrian said:


> don't know what kind of movie he's watching (most likely the ones I don't like) while I'm here enjoying mystery series "Millennium" (albeit very caaaareefully chosen episodes!).
> he must be out there going through the social world smoothly while here I must rely on 'emotion-reaction calculator' to survive.
> 
> and despite these realizations help me mending the separate mirror fragments, I sense that this is not really leading to the answer I'm looking for. it's high UP beyond this tennis match of logic. but doesn't mean it's unachievable though..


Why don't you just get to know this guy?


----------



## Prince Adrian

Demon Soul said:


> Why don't you just get to know this guy?


OH NOOOO.. you don't know just how _SCARY_ this is to me!!!! I don't even dare look him up on google/facebook/etc. just one wrong step the consequence would be 'severe'. please don't ask the details, it is that scary for me to describe anything.. :crying::crying:


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Prince Adrian said:


> OH NOOOO.. you don't know just how _SCARY_ this is to me!!!! I don't even dare look him up on google/facebook/etc. just one wrong step the consequence would be 'severe'. please don't ask the details, it is that scary for me to describe anything.. :crying::crying:


Unless you are describing a user from here I can almost guarantee that you will have nothing to lose from giving me a few details.

I will personally make you a dinner with 3 dishes, of your choice, if something goes wrong. And wrong, is not he didn't look at me, okey? 

This is a completely normal guy that you like right?


----------



## Prince Adrian

Demon Soul said:


> Unless you are describing a user from here I can almost guarantee that you will have nothing to lose from giving me a few details.
> 
> I will personally make you a dinner with 3 dishes, of your choice, if something goes wrong. And wrong, is not he didn't look at me, okey?
> 
> This is a completely normal guy that you like right?


nah. what makes you think he's from this forum? he's some kind of a childhood friend whom mostly I instinctively RAN AWAY from & HIDE every time I met him! :laugh: do I regret it now? don't know really, it's complicated.

he's even too normal, among the normies doing school-college-work-marriage-FAMILY-kids-conventional-vacations-etc (while I aim for Transfagarasan road & Trans-Siberian railways!). that's why my iconoclast's tendency reacts badly: "what the hell are you thinking?? I don't do shallow-pop-culture-ish people!!!" hmh :/

alright that's enough details! thx anyway. :]


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Prince Adrian said:


> nah. what makes you think he's from this forum? he's some kind of a childhood friend whom mostly I instinctively RAN AWAY from & HIDE every time I met him! :laugh: do I regret it now? don't know really, it's complicated.
> 
> he's even too normal, among the normies doing school-college-work-marriage-FAMILY-kids-conventional-vacations-etc (while I aim for Transfagarasan road & Trans-Siberian railways!). that's why my iconoclast's tendency reacts badly: "what the hell are you thinking?? I don't do shallow-pop-culture-ish people!!!" hmh :/
> 
> alright that's enough details! thx anyway. :]


Tomoko Kuroki, Is that you?

You remind me such of anime girls for some reason, the typical ones, and that is awesome

Anyway, you seem to think way too much of this guy. First I thought much about a girl, but you are making me seem like a noob in thinking about people you wont ever interact with and just waste a lot of time -thinking

anyway, bed


----------



## KelsKels

Stopped taking citalopram after only 3 days because it was giving me chest pain and for the first time I actually had a panic attack that made me think I was going to die. My doctor is going to call me tomorrow and I'm super nervous to talk to him.. I really want to know if he was able to get me a referral to the ent department. But it's only been 2 work days since I saw him so I'm afraid of being rude by calling him..


----------



## Crisigv

Feeling miserable and sorry for myself. I hate that I can't interact with people normally. It hurts to see people get along so easily.


----------



## coeur_brise

It's 1 a.m. Circumstances have it that I can eat chips by myself and then go to sleep. I'm sorry, I was listening, truly I was. I just had a chip in my mouth, no... more like a chip on my shoulder. Can't I emotionally eat and talk at the same time? You're witnessing an animal in distress. I don't know why I say this, I'm just eating right now.


----------



## Steve French

Might be devolving. I found myself thinking about reading a comic, and then my thoughts drifted over to assembling a detailed airplane model. It's strange. After so many years of having only smoking ganja as a hobby, I now have all this free time, and all these things I want to do. I try many things, but I struggle to find things that will keep me engrossed and fire those dopamine receptors like drugs and video games do and getting off do. I remember as a child I was really into the lego, and building things in general. I had an imagination in those days. Well, thinking of going back to some childish hobbies like that. Eyeballed those model airplanes, and something more in my age bracket, one of those microcomputers. You can get a set these days, has all the parts and equipment you need. Learn a bit of programming and electronics engineering along the way. Maybe take some steps towards finding something I'm passionate about. Well, before moving onto the next thing. Been hard searching, and hard even being into the things that interest me. I could really use some speed. Modafinil looks like it has some potential.


----------



## Prince Adrian

ooh.. and another 'reason' for me to stay away from him, I remember that he can see ghosts! that's right folks, GHOSTS!! someone extroverted & physical world-oriented like him actually can see those things! (while I'm the highly sensitive master philosopher 'only' able to see insights and that's limited only to the ones that's right for ME, can't help/guide others - don't know if I really want to though.)
I don't want him noticing my DARK sides within in a very vivid way like seeing a concrete but invisible creature looming behind me!! or worse he might read my mind like a book, no no no!! I don't want him get the upper hand on me on anything!!!


----------



## Prince Adrian

Demon Soul said:


> Tomoko Kuroki, Is that you?
> 
> You remind me such of anime girls for some reason, the typical ones, and that is awesome
> 
> Anyway, you seem to think way too much of this guy. First I thought much about a girl, but you are making me seem like a noob in thinking about people you wont ever interact with and just waste a lot of time -thinking
> 
> anyway, bed


I very rarely like anime, just hate most of them (uuggghh!!! those female 'cute' voices are _extremely ANNOYING!!_ and I found lots of offensive values too to my taste). The ones come to mind are just Detective Conan and Death Note. 
Now I just googled this Tomoko Kuroki and apart maybe from the appearance & a playful-eccentric vibe I don't think I've got anymore similarities. But then you or anyone else is free to think/interpret things based on your point of view. :/ :]


----------



## Prince Adrian

DIZZY..
after that very relieving-but-'disturbing'-STORM-INDUCING-at-the-same-time incident down there on the dorm's terrace, happiness, guilty feeling & deep anger become one.. don't know shall I be good.. or.. bad.. tow ar d s.. th o se.. k i n d.. o f . p e o p l e . . a n y m o r e . .
​


----------



## Prince Adrian

I really want to be free to be good & bad. No inhibition no guilt after transitioning from each point..


----------



## Prince Adrian

and I hate the fact that those people don't see my turmoils just by experiencing seemingly small thing (in their eyes) like that!
every ounce of event can make or break, life or death to me.
and they can't get that. don't know should I COGNITIVELY understand their brain wirings or resent them so much while I don't have particular enmity towards them, they've even been friendly/helpful to me.
_[email protected]#$!#*&^%{!?!!?!!_


----------



## harrison

I'm very lucky to have these people in my life.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Chit chatter...Sometimes it is welcomed, sometimes it annoys the **** out of me.And right now I have no idea whether I want to be left alone right now or I want some company.Usually I know...but today not.So I just try to be friendly so I won't offend anyone just in case I decide I need people around me.


----------



## AllTheSame

Oh. My. God. that woman is really just psychotic. Lmfao. Wow. I am so, so, so very glad she is not in my life anymore. I truly cannot imagine what it must be like to wake up in the same bed with her. I almost (almost) feel sorry for her new bf.


----------



## Fat Man

Hustle hustle, muscle muscle, hustle hustle, muscle muscle, hustle hustle, muscle muscle, hustle hustle, muscle muscle, hustle hustle, muscle muscle, hustle hustle, muscle muscle, hustle hustle, muscle muscle, hustle hustle, muscle muscle!!!


----------



## Prince Adrian

despite the inner wild storms, I'm grateful that my flatmates together with their friends I don't know spontaneously helped solving my motorbike problem. now I know what to fix. and *thank goodness *this will cost very little!!


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't need to shop to improve.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Consider

I was running through the 6 with my woes


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


>


Interpret it however you see fit. 0 >


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Interpret it however you see fit. 0 >


I got a good idea. :wink2::laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> I got a good idea. :wink2::laugh:


----------



## tea111red

less than 2 weeks.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

She has stress face again and she's acting like I did something to her. I know that I didn't do anything, so what happened? :/


----------



## SofaKing

I'll never forget...impossible. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red

pfft.....it really is already April.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Oh, I don't know... the fact that it's almost 4am, and I'm awake, and on SAS. :blank


----------



## Prince Adrian

after I posted this. *relief*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm not sure what the hell I've done to deserve all of this female attention all of a sudden, but I have far more of it than I could possibly know what to do with at this point in time. My colleague advised me to not put all my eggs in one basket, but I think I already know which one I'm going to go with. You just know by the way you feel around her, the way she smiles and behaves and can't keep her eyes off you and vice versa. Next time I'll make a move.


----------



## bad baby

Ate (and drank) to the point of nausea. I feel so sick right now I just literally want to die. Never before; never again. And it's not even like I have tonnes of money to blow on food or whatever. I am such an idiot. Wish I could stop trying to numb my feelings with useless vices. I'm so sick of it all. Sick of feeling helpless and stressed out over every little thing, no-one would understand. I just want to go home. I just want to stop feeling this way. Oh god make it stop. Oh god. I need help. I want to talk to my mum. But I am so ashamed of myself and it's like 3am there. I just want everything to go away. Nobody will ever understand. **** you. **** you **** you **** you. I've had enough of ****ing trying.


----------



## Kevin001

I still need to watch the Blindspot episode I missed on Monday.


----------



## Prince Adrian

realizing I never thought that I _truly_ deserve.. love..
*forever thanks for the one who gave this idea!*


----------



## Prince Adrian

next question:
now I wonder if what I need to do is just.. ask??!

_aaarrgh!! omg omg omg SCARED! SCARED! SCARED! _


----------



## Repix

I'm still after all these years thinking about why there needs to be parentheses after instance_destroy



Code:


instance_destroy()

Cause I can't do:



Code:


instance_destroy(other)

only with



Code:


with other instance_destroy()

I NEVER USE THEM!! WHY?! ARH!!! It doesn't make sense! :crying:


----------



## LERZZZ

hesitation marks said:


> i'm not sure what the hell i've done to deserve all of this female attention all of a sudden, but i have far more of it than i could possibly know what to do with at this point in time. My colleague advised me to not put all my eggs in one basket, but i think i already know which one i'm going to go with. You just know by the way you feel around her, the way she smiles and behaves and can't keep her eyes off you and vice versa. Next time i'll make a move.


do it!!


----------



## Kevin001

My neighbor's dog is really getting on my nerves. The sh*t barks for no reason, not a soul in sight. Dumb dog.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> My neighbor's dog is really getting on my nerves. The sh*t barks for no reason, not a soul in sight. Dumb dog.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


>


Do you watch Supernatural? If not, this gif will make no sense to you...


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Do you watch Supernatural? If not, this gif will make no sense to you...


I don't lol. Could never get into it.


----------



## Prince Adrian

_he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! he must be doing better than I am! @#$%$?$%&?/^[email protected]";!!!!! _


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Why is it that I always crave Jollibee spaghetti near midnight?


----------



## Just Lurking

Man, do I ever need this to come through for me.

Come through. Come through. Come through.


----------



## truant

I spend too much time looking at clothing I can't afford.


----------



## bad baby

taking a break from cleaning the apartment. i feel like i am going to pass out from the chemical fumes. on the plus side though, everything from kitchen to bathroom is sparkling. feelsgoodman. i probably won't need to cook / eat for the day. food and alcohol have never seemed so disgusting to me in my entire life. why is it raining. every time it rains on a day off i feel trapped. there's s.ome kind of magic exhibition for kids in the city. i want to go but i fear i won't understand a thing. best to just stay in and finish my spring cleaning. so excited for tomorrow. itching for adventure. i want to be up at the crack of dawn and take the first train. wish i could see the blossoms at sunrise. it must be life-changing. although, what i wish for, more, is having someone to share these moments with.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm watching Seth Myers interview Leena Dunham (from "Girls") and she is so cool and so funny to me in her own quirky way. I miss watching that show, I just got away from it for some reason. I want to go back and catch up now. It was one of my favorites for the longest time. I also love and adore Allison Williams (Marnie).


----------



## Prince Adrian

got a strange dream:
instant connection to a cat (actually the 2nd try, at first it's scared of me).. but I've got to move far away, changing transportation many times.. can't take the cat with me.. and the cat's fate can't be sure, may be neglected or taken by someone else or anything worse.. so SAD, the cat might already expect so much that I'll be his forever buddy! this time it's really against my will.. I didn't just run away..


----------



## coeur_brise

I have nothing. All I can say is that these BBQ flavored sweet potato chips have no hint of BBQ flavor whatsoever. I feel cheated. Also @bad baby, your zest for life is zesty. Never change!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

LERZZZ said:


> do it!!


Hopefully she's working this weekend. I don't normally see her during the week.


----------



## eukz

I wanna spend an entire week drinking rum or whisky with drunk folks. One saturday isn't enough ffs.


----------



## Bbpuff

Thinking about maybe making mac & cheese.... I have two options. Either make a box on the stove, or cook a tv dinner version in the microwave... All the pots are dirty, and I really don't feel like washing it... But stove mac and cheese is infinitely better, and I get more of it. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Prince Adrian

because I feel dead again and Nobuhiko Okamoto is *so handsome* :heart :heart (for my taste), 
o ho how hooow... 
and I'm too settled in my room eating only apples & oranges plus hot milk tea all day, now too lazy to go to the kitchen frying some french fries.










now let me enjoy this moment while taking in the insights I've got today to put into practice later..
​


----------



## Prince Adrian

self-reminder: INSTINCTIVE/INTUITIVE knowledge only. NOT theories!!
_close your eyes_.


----------



## Charmander

Still haven't found another (non-SA) forum that I actually like.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Charmander said:


> Still haven't found another (non-SA) forum that I actually like.


 I hope you're not leaving.

And yeah. Forum hunting is frustrating. I don't think I've ever intentionally started posting on a forum thinking I was gonna stay there for a long time.

In the past when I've set out to find a nice, chill forum with a lot of people posting it just seemed impossible. Pretty much whenever I would find a place that seemed like it had a pretty good "theme" going on, it would be filled with old threads and be basically deserted. I don't know how that even happens. Who pays for ghost forums?

And then there's that whole issue of trying to get yourself interested enough to post frequently. Then you run into the problem where people on forums are leery of newcomers. I notice they often won't even bother to respond to anyone who tries to get along.

This forum was really an accident for me. I had never heard of social anxiety. I just read the description and thought "Wow. That sounds an awful lot like me." I don't think I would have chosen to make this place home. It just kinda happened.


----------



## Charmander

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hope you're not leaving.
> 
> And yeah. Forum hunting is frustrating. I don't think I've ever intentionally started posting on a forum thinking I was gonna stay there for a long time.
> 
> In the past when I've set out to find a nice, chill forum with a lot of people posting it just seemed impossible. Pretty much whenever I would find a place that seemed like it had a pretty good "theme" going on, it would be filled with old threads and be basically deserted. I don't know how that even happens. Who pays for ghost forums?
> 
> And then there's that whole issue of trying to get yourself interested enough to post frequently. Then you run into the problem where people on forums are leery of newcomers. I notice they often won't even bother to respond to anyone who tries to get along.
> 
> This forum was really an accident for me. I had never heard of social anxiety. I just read the description and thought "Wow. That sounds an awful lot like me." I don't think I would have chosen to make this place home. It just kinda happened.


Nope. Just looking for a way to pass the time. 

And that's pretty much the problem I'm having. They haven't really been like that with me. (I actually signed up to the forum a year or two before them but didn't post very much) and it's difficult to have an actual discussion when people have their own cliches going on and never take any thread seriously. :/

I'd never heard of social anxiety being a thing either. My start date is pretty much the same month that I figured out that there was a name for what I have. :lol


----------



## Prince Adrian

you know what I did when one of the most handsome guys at high school was planning to tell his feelings toward me supported by the WHOLE class conspiring? I just went out (the class was really over for the day) and go home, ignoring one of my classmates' request to just stay for a while. I was not patient enough for any unclear reasons/'non-sensical' stuff. totally insensitive & oblivious to what's happening around. I knew this fact after some time later, told by a friend. and no, he didn't (dare to?) try again any other time then. 

or I think he did.. in a birthday party of another classmate where we gathered, the entire class was on it as well. but this time I was OVERSENSITIVE, OVERWHELMED by feelings, didn't know what to answer if he would ask. so I RAN & HIDE, just avoiding him & the others in the party. and the crowd sensed my closeness to the idea and dropped their effort.

*now should I laugh or cry? T_T*

but I don't regret that much though, it's just interesting to remember this.. :lol


----------



## Prince Adrian

and man was I really more a DORK compared to who I am now! how did it happen that that kind of guy got a crush on me?? :lol
...
actually got some ideas but not much useful to elaborate, for I've changed so much now. (again, not a regretful tone.)


----------



## Prince Adrian

that's right,_*
'love' = self-LOSING, DISRESPECT & PRISON!!! *_(and other whatnot)

so that's what I've been thinking all this time.
indeed, comparing myself to him is FUTILE!


----------



## AFoundLady

How to bring inner beauty to surface? How to feel beautiful both inside and on the outside?


----------



## Prince Adrian

_chest tight, breaths & everything constipated.. scared, *SO SCARED* I'm going to fall back into that mundane life with them!!!!!
I want *peace* but I don't want SHALLOWNESS!!!! their EMPTY life!!! and AUTHORITIES telling me what values to believe!!!

_


----------



## Prince Adrian

and now I see even more:

*'love'
= soap operas!!
= USELESS emotions!!
= EMPTY DRAMAS!!!!
= MEANINGLESS STORIES!!!!!
= "Listen to those BREAK-UP-SAPPY-LYRICS pop songs!!!!"
= STUPID = IDIOT = LOW IQ BEINGS
*
_EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! *MEANINGLESSNESS!* _*MEANINGLESSNESS! MEANINGLESSNESS! MEANINGLESSNESS! *

one of the things I *MOST* afraid of!!


----------



## Prince Adrian

NO WONDER everything feels _AWKWARD_ then!!!!! forced & only theoretically JUSTIFIED not really FELT/intuited!!
they thought this kind of thing could be reasoned??!?! now I don't know who are the idiots!!!!
not to mention they actually EXPECT me to settle with someone at a certain age, WITH ALL THAT SET OF THOUGHTS as the base!!??! UNFORGIVABLE STUPIDITY!!!!


----------



## Prince Adrian

_oh my god..!_


----------



## Prince Adrian

_Empty. *EMPTY* & *HEARTBROKEN* at 'home'!
Run. RUN!!_





​


----------



## tea111red

I feel like I'm in a prison and I'm dying to escape. 

I feel like screaming.


----------



## Prince Adrian

never felt so *small *. . !
















​
***
this later brought me to a lock in No.1:
*the existence of others*. and their problems.
















​
to whom I feel I'd never be able to relate despite our striking similarities (of problems).

_____
for the 100% contradicting: go to hell!!


----------



## feels

I'm going back to my old job next Wednesday and I'm ready to just ditch my current one. I'm nearing the end of my two weeks but I'm just really sick of it. I don't want to be a dick, though.


----------



## Prince Adrian

*self-reminder*

remember: intuitive voice is neutral but deeply compassionate. it loves both the wise and the FOOL.


----------



## KelsKels

*husband playing ff14 arr*
Me: Eh this game looks kinda of boring.
Him: It can be.. it is a bit repetitive but I need to level
Me: Textures look kinda crappy close up
Him: Yeah I guess so but the graphics are pretty good compared to the other games
Me: Hey Minfilia is hot. Ohhh can you bang npcs?
Him: No.. but I'd definitely hit it if I could
Me: Wow... this game is a 0/10
Him: Well you've not played the other games so you're not allowed to rate it
Me: Do chocobos give live birth or lay eggs?
Him: I'm done talking to you


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I hate my life.


----------



## harrison

One day I'm going to go and live in London. Will be able to go to all the great book fairs and markets and find great books. Also be able to pop over to Paris - amazing books there too.


----------



## Prince Adrian

the corners of this large & deep ocean.. they really don't know each other, do they? oblivious to the existence of one another..


----------



## Prince Adrian

because even if it's about being heartbroken, emotionally hurt and running away to mysterious faraway places.. it's still _more MEANINGFUL_ than all the *mundanity* I've experienced!!

_"For even in this darkness, something calls for me to find.."_

[ o h . w o w . . *_SHOCKED_* ]


----------



## Prince Adrian

now I wonder, if any of my ancestors is a sailor. or a hermit, medieval scribe. or a marriage of both. or just a story teller. :/
why all these visions?


----------



## coeur_brise

Dangit, why did I stay up this late. _it's time's illusion I recall_ I really don't know good habits at all. I feel at once acting out and withdrawing. I curled my hair for a reason! And no one noticed. I guess I'd better show some cleavage next time. Or walk with my butt hanging out. Hell, it's all the action I'm getting. I'm kidding.. Maybe.


----------



## Prince Adrian

Prince Adrian said:


> because even if it's about being heartbroken, emotionally hurt and running away to mysterious faraway places.. it's still _more MEANINGFUL_ than all the *mundanity* I've experienced!!
> 
> _"For even in this darkness, something calls for me to find.."_
> 
> [ o h . w o w . . *_SHOCKED_* ]


because school-shallow friends-marriage (not that I really against it, it's the "settling down"!)-FAMILY-kids-WORK-CAREER-die

_JUST WHAT THE FVCK IS THAT??!?!?!__
who's the moron ever invented that?!?!!
_


----------



## Prince Adrian

_Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....!!!!!
_​


----------



## Prince Adrian

don't want to 'settle'. even worse, NOT with those people around!
*but by god I still love him!!* :/ X/


----------



## Prince Adrian

hurt & grief.


----------



## Prince Adrian

'vengeance'.
I want him to feel the same suffering!


----------



## Prince Adrian

but do I really have a heart to expect her gf break up with him, in a messy way?
nah. I prefer things happen naturally. incl. regarding the people around him.
(disclaimer: the werewolf is only asleep.)


----------



## Prince Adrian

*friendship* (just one thin layer deeper than acquaintanceship)-let alone intimate relationship
= 
_COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!! TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! _
=
*SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! *
=
_FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!!_ 
=
_DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! *DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! *DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! _
=
_SELF-LOSING!_
=
_BEING A DOORMAT! SLAVING MYSELF AWAY!!_








​


----------



## Prince Adrian

extremely liquid vs extremely solid
extremely intimate vs extremely DISTANT


----------



## Prince Adrian

again I'm being lead to a lock in No.1:
*the existence of other people*.

















​


----------



## Prince Adrian

like, they _actually_ exist? 
OvO

____
note: NOT including the monsters to *exterminate*!


----------



## Prince Adrian

*let the wolves loose*

I accept I don't want to lose. ever.
even if the wind changes direction, I would still fiercely reject him.
most likely inevitable.
I'll let the wolves do whatever they want. I allow them to imagine the worst scenarios happening to him (as further as *suicide*) as my WIN. *I sincerely allow them to protect my dignity with whatever way they choose*.
I do am *HURT* ALREADY!!

so sorry, that part of me who wants him.
I do this because I intuit this is the best way for now.
don't worry, the end hasn't yet been written.


----------



## Prince Adrian

_SPLIT image @#$%^!&?*#$["!!#%!!!!!_
​


----------



## unemployment simulator

I need to get my body fat down, did a bit of walking today a little bit of cardio will help as its my day off from training. was really pessimistic about what they would say at the doctors before I asked them about the problems I have been having with their online system. I figured they would tell me that I need phone on the day next week and no appointments are available for monday and they can't fix the system log in for me.
so for once I go there not being hopeful (I am usually hopeful I will achieve something I set out to do) this time I think to myself lets not get my hopes up, which made it even more difficult to get motivated to leave.. so I get there and I am proved my pessimism is wrong as I get an appointment somehow for monday and I also get a form thing to fill in which will sort out the online problems.
I don't think there is a moral of this story, the way things work out for me is incredibly weird. I go into things hopeful and I am disappointed and then in a massive bad mood but I always have enthusiasm to do something when I have hope. I go with no hope and its hard to even get the motivation to do it.


----------



## pied vert

we used to talk all night, and when it was late, we'd say we were still wide awake


----------



## feels

Saw this clip from a show this morning called 'I Am Cait' with Caitlyn Jenner and like the show doesn't look interesting or anything and the comments were really negative of course but not in the way I'd expect. Like, people were basically making a big joke of transitioning and saying it's disgusting and ridiculous and refusing to refer to her as a woman. Maybe it shouldn't have surprised me that there's a lot of people out there who feel that way, but it did. I dunno. It's just really disappointing and scary.


----------



## Steve French

Sweated my balls off all day. Just about reached 30 degrees Celsius in here, before a wind storm just recently picked up. It's causing my apartment to cool down, but is attempting to rip off my blinds. Do I close the window and risk losing all the precious cool air, or do I leave it open and lose my blinds, or do I take down the blinds and have my neighbours be able to see all the horrible things I'm doing in here? Goddamn, dilemmas.


----------



## calichick




----------



## DespairSenpai

I'm thinking about how funny it would be if crows started killing motorists for food in a similar fashion to how they drop nuts into traffic to get them open.

Divebombing into a motorcyclist to cause a collision.
Dropping a possum or raccoon into a convertable.
Using piano wire around telephone poles.

It's terrible I know, but just so funny to visualize.


----------



## Barakiel

When you make an embarrassing thread and it's too late to delete it... how do you cope with that? :con


----------



## Mur

Mama always told me be very wary of people who go out of their way to insist that they're "good" people, hypocrisy and *extreme self-righteousness *are often rife with these types of folks....


----------



## Prince Adrian

and
'love' = _PITY_

oh how I hate it.
some people said they loved me. with that look in their eyes. 
while I do want the kind treatment, understanding & respect as a highly sensitive person, doesn't mean I want pity.
don't they know I could kill them once I found they slightly annoy/offend me?
don't they know our values can clash? don't they know I can hurt them once I said openly what I truly want? the thing that you can't possibly grant?

while I just realized lately *I do want to be deserving of love*, first I want everyone knows that I dropped out from Gryffindor on my own will, moved to Ravenclaw & Slytherin.
would you still love me then?
*wishing you'd say you do. AND grant all the things I want.*


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel kind of bad because I'm too lazy and vaguely anxious of the prospect of answering all my answered messages on OkCupid, of which I currently have 5. :/ Talking to strangers is emotionally exhausting, to the point where I almost feel as if I should deactivate my OkCupid account. It's not like I actually really have any plans to date anybody from there anyway. Heck no. I'm far from being emotionally fit for _that _particular type of stress.


----------



## Barakiel

ShatteredGlass said:


> I feel kind of bad because I'm too lazy and vaguely anxious of the prospect of answering all my answered messages on OkCupid, of which I currently have 5. :/ Talking to strangers is emotionally exhausting, to the point where I almost feel as if I should deactivate my OkCupid account. It's not like I actually really have any plans to date anybody from there anyway. Heck no. I'm far from being emotionally fit for _that _particular type of stress.


OkCupid seems like a more stressful and far less fun alternative to Miitomo tbh.


----------



## unemployment simulator

what the hell am I doing up at 7am on a saturday. utterly pointless. I guess its going to be another day of listening to the neighbours tedious conversations and irritating noise.

I need to get out of my flat.


----------



## Hikin

This whole posting thing is better than lurking.


----------



## bad baby

not that anyone actually cares, but i'm worried that i'm starting to develop an eating disorder. i had a really ****ed up relationship with food throughout my teenage years that had left me fat and full of self-hatred. just when i thought that was all behind me now. now, that i'm looking better than i ever have in my entire life. yet i feel weak and disgusting. a monster with no self-control. in addition to the lack of control in other areas of my life - work, socializing in and outside of work, socializing in general. i dream of wild adventures and escapes all the damn time even though in the back of my mind i know that a new post code wouldn't make my life all magically better. well it did for a while, and then the magic faded and the reality came flooding back. idk. this is all too much. i wish i weren't so emotionally stunted. i wish that growing up i had learned how to properly deal with my feelings out in the open, instead of the massive denial and suppression that i invariably turn to. i wish i had some resource for help or someone to talk to, but as it is right now i can't even go out into a store to buy stuff without getting all flustered and stammer-y and feeling silently apologetic for my existence. how can i begin to tackle an unfamiliar language when i'm even too shy and tentative in my own mother tongue. oh hell, whatever. tomorrow i will starve myself for half a day and enjoy that sweet pang of emptiness and temporarily feel better and in control of my life again.

i feel like a bratty little ingrate for all this. i could've had it so much worse. i could've had abusive caretakers. starving african child. orphaned. grown up in a warzone. i have a roof over my head and can afford to pay all my bills on time with enough leftover to feed and clothe myself. wtf is my problem. i'm just a prissy whiny ***** who'll never be satisfied with anything. too entitled. too sensitive. can't deal with the simplest aspects of daily life.

need to do something life-changing, but it feels like it's never enough, nothing ever takes hold firmly enough, nothing ever sticks. my mind is too much of a blur and nothing ever stays still. i need to be rootless, able to up and leave any minute like the wind, be comfortable with being uncomfortable. i just want to be free.


----------



## Arbre

Medium size shirts are too small for me, and large are too big.


----------



## crimeclub

Adam Scott did this photo, just wanted to post it and maybe brighten someone's day a bit.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

crimeclub said:


> Adam Scott did this photo, just wanted to post it and maybe brighten someone's day a bit.


Love him <3


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Decided to switch from chrome to firefox as my main browser, it's alright, a little getting used to though. I wish all the browsers would just do everything, I hate needing different browsers for different tasks. Firefox is 90% complete though, so it's my new main. Kept having to open firefox to use websites I use for work because they use java, and chrome on mac doesn't run java.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

bad baby said:


> not that anyone actually cares, but i'm worried that i'm starting to develop an eating disorder. i had a really ****ed up relationship with food throughout my teenage years that had left me fat and full of self-hatred. just when i thought that was all behind me now. now, that i'm looking better than i ever have in my entire life. yet i feel weak and disgusting. a monster with no self-control. in addition to the lack of control in other areas of my life - work, socializing in and outside of work, socializing in general. i dream of wild adventures and escapes all the damn time even though in the back of my mind i know that a new post code wouldn't make my life all magically better. well it did for a while, and then the magic faded and the reality came flooding back. idk. this is all too much. i wish i weren't so emotionally stunted. i wish that growing up i had learned how to properly deal with my feelings out in the open, instead of the massive denial and suppression that i invariably turn to. i wish i had some resource for help or someone to talk to, but as it is right now i can't even go out into a store to buy stuff without getting all flustered and stammer-y and feeling silently apologetic for my existence. how can i begin to tackle an unfamiliar language when i'm even too shy and tentative in my own mother tongue. oh hell, whatever. tomorrow i will starve myself for half a day and enjoy that sweet pang of emptiness and temporarily feel better and in control of my life again.
> 
> i feel like a bratty little ingrate for all this. i could've had it so much worse. i could've had abusive caretakers. starving african child. orphaned. grown up in a warzone. i have a roof over my head and can afford to pay all my bills on time with enough leftover to feed and clothe myself. wtf is my problem. i'm just a prissy whiny ***** who'll never be satisfied with anything. too entitled. too sensitive. can't deal with the simplest aspects of daily life.
> 
> need to do something life-changing, but it feels like it's never enough, nothing ever takes hold firmly enough, nothing ever sticks. my mind is too much of a blur and nothing ever stays still. i need to be rootless, able to up and leave any minute like the wind, be comfortable with being uncomfortable. i just want to be free.


I don't know how to help you, but I care. I hope you manage to find a healthier way to exercise control in your life, what if you practiced new skills.


----------



## Arbre

Charmander said:


> Still haven't found another (non-SA) forum that I actually like.





WillYouStopDave said:


> I hope you're not leaving.
> 
> And yeah. Forum hunting is frustrating. I don't think I've ever intentionally started posting on a forum thinking I was gonna stay there for a long time.
> 
> In the past when I've set out to find a nice, chill forum with a lot of people posting it just seemed impossible. Pretty much whenever I would find a place that seemed like it had a pretty good "theme" going on, it would be filled with old threads and be basically deserted. I don't know how that even happens. Who pays for ghost forums?
> 
> And then there's that whole issue of trying to get yourself interested enough to post frequently. Then you run into the problem where people on forums are leery of newcomers. I notice they often won't even bother to respond to anyone who tries to get along.
> 
> This forum was really an accident for me. I had never heard of social anxiety. I just read the description and thought "Wow. That sounds an awful lot like me." I don't think I would have chosen to make this place home. It just kinda happened.


I'm having the same problem. I've been looking for a new forum to join, but it's hard to find a forum that's active and friendly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just want to be a hermit/recluse/agoraphobic for 24 hours, thanks

Sent from my SGH-T599V using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen

I have so much work to do, yet I don't do it. What is wrong with me? I think I self sabotage myself out of some need to be miserable


----------



## AllTheSame

calichick said:


>


Heh. The question is can you take the whole nine. (I doubt it lmao...)
Dammit Cali now I have that song stuck in my head. All. day. long.

Now she a born again vixen with some dick in her life.
Are you a dime? Da...dime?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I want to hear Tea's voice. lol!


----------



## tea111red

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I want to hear Tea's voice. lol!


lol...

:blush


----------



## jonjagger

Bondage


----------



## herk

things i shouldnt be


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I can't believe it's still snowing... in April. :wtf


----------



## Depo

I shouldn't have started drinking this early. And my tummy isn't feeling good. :no


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I too ****ing impulsive, especially online.

Ugh, I hate myself so much. I don't know why I can't be ****ing normal. I go weeks without even having feelings and then suddenly I feel everything and it's intense and I can't shut off my thoughts. Binge watching movies all weekend to distract myself. Also it's like ****ing 20 degrees outside but 90 degrees in my room and I feel ****ing trapped in here.


----------



## harrison

Good grief - I just found out that one of the ladies that contacted me recently on a dating site I use is a psychologist. If I decide to keep talking to her and actually let her know how I really am - she's going to get quite a surprise.

I guess I could be a case study for her or something.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Is this band a christian band? These songs don't sound christian, but they're on a christian record label and their music appears on christian top music charts. That's always so disappointing when I like a band's sound and then the next song I hear from them is about jesus, or the song I like turns out to have some subtle hidden meanings about god.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

At peace and calm.
Just had a delicious meal and looking forward to a quiet and peaceful evening alone. Nice and quiet. Thinking about just reading some fun things and maybe learn some more 3D software techniques.


----------



## akari

Another lonely unemployed day awaits me  Need to keep myself busy.


----------



## McFly

don said:


> Good grief - I just found out that one of the ladies that contacted me recently on a dating site I use is a psychologist. If I decide to keep talking to her and actually let her know how I really am - she's going to get quite a surprise.
> 
> I guess I could be a case study for her or something.


I wonder if people in that field are trained to know how to turn their professional thinking off as to not cause conflict in their personal life. Even though they could help diagnose family members it seems like that would cause trouble in a romantic relationships by creating a therapist/patient relationship.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I've spent my entire f***ing day on SAS. I think I'm about to hit my posting limit, which has only happened once before. :blank


----------



## harrison

McFly said:


> I wonder if people in that field are trained to know how to turn their professional thinking off as to not cause conflict in their personal life. Even though they could help diagnose family members it seems like that would cause trouble in a romantic relationships by creating a therapist/patient relationship.


Yes it will be quite interesting. I've never been involved with a psychologist or a therapist before, although I've obviously seen a lot of them professionally.

She's been very nice so far and she's obviously intelligent, so I'll probably keep talking to her. I'll be interested to see how she responds if I start to tell her about being bipolar etc - a lot of women would run a mile, and I don't blame them at all. She's very keen so far so we'll see. My situation is quite complicated at the moment so she will have to be a bit patient either way.

Thanks for your thoughts on the matter anyway mate.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

tea111red said:


> lol...
> 
> :blush


----------



## AllTheSame

I had an absolutely awesome day with my kids. We played games (me too) with their cousins this morning and then went to the Houston Dynamo v Seattle Sounders game (MLS). The seats were pretty awesome, and the kids had a lot of fun, I got some really good pics I might post later.

We were sitting in traffic for about 45 minutes after the game and we were actually ****** dancing in the car to some...Drake song, idk what. I'm dead serious. My girls started dancing and then I did and then my son was just looking at us like we were crazy but then he started, too lmao. I think that's gotta be a first for me. Dancing in the car in the middle of traffic.

Then we continued this game they started over the weekend with their cousins...different cheers they made up. Make up the stupidest, funniest, craziest most insane cheer you can think of, basically. So I started in with them and they thought dad doing it was pretty funny I guess, they were laughing so hard I thought they were gonna pee themselves.

It was a lot of fun. People behind and to the sides of us were probably thinking we were crazy. I wish I could feel the way I felt today all the time. I just said f-it, SA is *not* going to control me today. I'm not going to give in, not an inch.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I've spent my entire f***ing day on SAS. I think I'm about to hit my posting limit, which has only happened once before. :blank


----------



## goldiron

I just figured out that humans can get horny about pretty much anything.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

You know who doesn't need money? Dead people.


----------



## StephCurry

I'm going to die before I turn 20. 100% I won't ****ing last it was a miracle I made it to 19.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

StephCurry said:


> I'm going to die before I turn 20. 100% I won't ****ing last it was a miracle I made it to 19.


I thought that at 19. and 20, and 21, and 22, and 23, and 24......... I'm still here. It's too easy to just keep suffering.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

That didn't sound very nice. Why'd you do that? :/ He was just paying you a compliment.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I wonder whether the summer weather will be half-decent this year, or largely dismal and rainy yet again. Have never really liked the variable British weather, wish it was always hot or cold at different times of year.


----------



## Flora20

Listening to sad songs sometimes helps with the pains of life..


----------



## farfegnugen

Still *****y. Too many things to do and hoping this lingering winter goes away sooner than later.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Life would have been so much easier, had I known years ago all that I know today *sigh* Life can't be ****ing perfect, I guess...


----------



## AFoundLady

@StephCurry Death isn't the solution to anything. Come on, be optimistic.:mum:blank


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

the cheat said:


> You know who doesn't need money? Dead people.


LMAO I thought I'll die laughing hahah Good point btw.Good point right there.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm, not sure if I want to go to the movies or not. It would be good exposure I guess.


----------



## millenniumman75

I was not going to run in the rain :rain

I will have to make it up tomorrow.


----------



## McFly

don said:


> Yes it will be quite interesting. I've never been involved with a psychologist or a therapist before, although I've obviously seen a lot of them professionally.
> 
> She's been very nice so far and she's obviously intelligent, so I'll probably keep talking to her. I'll be interested to see how she responds if I start to tell her about being bipolar etc - a lot of women would run a mile, and I don't blame them at all. She's very keen so far so we'll see. My situation is quite complicated at the moment so she will have to be a bit patient either way.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts on the matter anyway mate.


Hope that works with her. You seem to be quite the ladies man don.


----------



## harrison

McFly said:


> Hope that works with her. You seem to be quite the ladies man don.


haha - not really mate. Some of them seem to like me for some reason but I still haven't worked out why.


----------



## Winds

Wishing this song I'm listening to had an instrumental version as well.


----------



## cosmicslop

This new printer is crap and totally butchered an old master's drawing. Looks like it was rendered by by a cataracts patient. Looks like it saw a ghost. Looks like it was started doing a homework project one hour before it was due and had to turn it in even though it''s incomplete. I dont expect all the intricacies of the hatch marks to be there but at least have a decent layout of the darks in there.


----------



## eukz

It seems I've got a personal record. 4 or 5 posts of mine got deleted last week, and all of them were related either to Spiritual support or a certain staff member.


----------



## StephCurry

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I thought that at 19. and 20, and 21, and 22, and 23, and 24......... I'm still here. It's too easy to just keep suffering.


OK We'll see bro.


----------



## Steve French

Marijuana in the mail, this is quite a novelty. Better prices than the street and you don't even have to engage with a greasy dealer.


----------



## SofaKing

Life is sofaking unfair. I'm wearing out after swimming upstream all these years. Oh well, nothing novel here...just reality. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Steve French said:


> Marijuana in the mail, this is quite a novelty. Better prices than the street and you don't even have to engage with a greasy dealer.


I take it you have a medical card? I agree that it's better being able to buy by the strain and mail service sounds great

Sent from my SGH-T599V using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

I've been watching a bit of background morning TV here at my sister's place lately. It's actually quite good fun - so many nice people in this country.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Difficult people would bring out the worst and ugly side of me no matter how hard I try to stay and be on my good side. The key to being zen is to eliminate those individuals from your life. In my situation that is just not an option.


----------



## Steve French

Canadian Brotha said:


> I take it you have a medical card? I agree that it's better being able to buy by the strain and mail service sounds great
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599V using Tapatalk


Didn't go the medical card route. Had serious doubts my doctor would give me a recommendation, takes a long time to even see the doctor these days, apparently the government run weed supply is not that great, and not really any private cannabis stores in the area.

Went with a reputable online-based mail order marijuana service. There are a few around, but this one had the best prices and service, was quite discreet, and was relatively local.

Starts at $6 a gram, many strains, concentrates, edibles, suppositories if that's your thing, even high CBD products. Beats the hell out of most of my old crackhead dealers.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

_I'll break it to you easy
This is hell, this is hell
You're looking and a' whispering
You think I'm someone else
This is hell, yes.
I am in hell

We don't have to talk
We don't have to dance
We don't have to smile
We don't have to make friends
It's so nice to meet you,
Let's never meet again_


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You are obviously attempting to appear angry and aloof, but you're not doing it right. You are not supposed to try for my attention while doing it, silly! *grumbles*


----------



## bad baby

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I don't know how to help you, but I care. I hope you manage to find a healthier way to exercise control in your life, what if you practiced new skills.


Thanks for the kind words, 'preciate it


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

bad baby said:


> Thanks for the kind words, 'preciate it


----------



## Kevin001

I need to slow down on the asparagus. Having my pee smell like asparagus is too much for me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> I need to slow down on the asparagus. Having my pee smell like asparagus is too much for me.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## Crisigv

I should really go to bed, but I'm not tired, but I need to wake up early.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality

I need to find another prom dress because I'm going to two and now I'm stressed out :/


----------



## herk

woops

also

chill


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Most people are complete idiots...*sigh*


----------



## AllTheSame

My apologies to any Swifties out there, in advance. But I really think the Swifty versus Treadmill commercial is funny. As ***. Still.


----------



## AllTheSame

AllTheSame said:


> My apologies to any Swifties out there, in advance. But I really think the Swifty versus Treadmill commercial is funny. As ***. Still.


I wonder how many takes they had to do? Idk, five, ten, fifty?


----------



## Blue Dino

bad baby said:


> i wish that growing up i had learned how to properly deal with my feelings out in the open, instead of the massive denial and suppression that i invariably turn to.
> 
> i feel like a bratty little ingrate for all this. i could've had it so much worse. i could've had abusive caretakers. starving african child. orphaned. grown up in a warzone. i have a roof over my head and can afford to pay all my bills on time with enough leftover to feed and clothe myself. wtf is my problem. i'm just a prissy whiny ***** who'll never be satisfied with anything. too entitled. too sensitive. can't deal with the simplest aspects of daily life.


Yeah I had the same problem with suppressing my negative feelings as well instead of dealing or venting them out in the open to someone productively. I guess it's because growing up, I was taught and conditioned to suppress them and project outwardly a strong image that everything is fine. So i think I know the feeling.

It seems like no matter what, it's human nature to always feel unsatisfied in something. I guess the more one has, the more it takes one to find satisfaction. Starving poverty kids wants food. Middle class people wants great wealth. Very wealthy people with complete family, a strong life structure and responsibilities wants to get away from it all and live alone on a desolated quiet island. Person on a quiet desolated island feels lonely and suicidal and driven insane as a result. Ehh.. I really dunno wtf I'm talking about to be honest. :mum


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Society wants to know what use you are to it. What's more, if you don't have a "purpose", if you don't play the game how it ought to be played, you don't deserve the same happiness as others do. What I want to know is since when did conformity become a prerequisite to the fulfillment of basic needs?


----------



## bad baby

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah I had the same problem with suppressing my negative feelings as well instead of dealing or venting them out in the open to someone productively. I guess it's because growing up, I was taught and conditioned to suppress them and project outwardly a strong image that everything is fine. So i think I know the feeling.
> 
> It seems like no matter what, it's human nature to always feel unsatisfied in something. I guess the more one has, the more it takes one to find satisfaction. Starving poverty kids wants food. Middle class people wants great wealth. Very wealthy people with complete family, a strong life structure and responsibilities wants to get away from it all and live alone on a desolated quiet island. Person on a quiet desolated island feels lonely and suicidal and driven insane as a result. Ehh.. I really dunno wtf I'm talking about to be honest. :mum


i bet it's an asian thing. your comment made me LOL though. and o/t but i love that you are a lightly salted 11-year-old. just the way i like 'em.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

hesitation marks said:


> Society wants to know what use you are to it. What's more, if you don't have a "purpose", if you don't play the game how it ought to be played, you don't deserve the same happiness as others do. What I want to know is since when did conformity become a prerequisite to the fulfillment of basic needs?


:ditto


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Steve French said:


> Didn't go the medical card route. Had serious doubts my doctor would give me a recommendation, takes a long time to even see the doctor these days, apparently the government run weed supply is not that great, and not really any private cannabis stores in the area.
> 
> Went with a reputable online-based mail order marijuana service. There are a few around, but this one had the best prices and service, was quite discreet, and was relatively local.
> 
> Starts at $6 a gram, many strains, concentrates, edibles, suppositories if that's your thing, even high CBD products. Beats the hell out of most of my old crackhead dealers.


I would have thought that kind of service is illegal but I suppose that never stops people, lol.

I get medical grade from my bro in Van now & I find it to be better than off the street because of the strain selection but you ought to PM me the info on how you go about it, I'm curious


----------



## FreeUC

Press enter


----------



## unemployment simulator

can't believe its spring and summer is just a couple of months away.


----------



## Steve French

You know, I think I should have documented all the problems with this apartment when I moved in. I have this premonition that the manager is going to blame them on me and refuse to give me my damage deposit back.


----------



## harrison

Today she flies off to Vietnam on business. Then she's probably going to Japan again. Holy crap this girl gets around. I was thinking of meeting her up in Bali for a friend's wedding in a month or so but it doesn't look like she'll be around. 

She seems to be content with this strange, part-time relationship we have, and I guess I am at the moment. Not sure how long it will be enough for me though.


----------



## Crisigv

Why were we talking about weddings and parties, now I'm miserable and feel like a loser.


----------



## harrison

Crisigv said:


> Why were we talking about weddings and parties, now I'm miserable and *feel like a loser.*


You're not a loser - and from what I remember you're Italian?

Italians are wonderful - my wife is one too. 

I think we should all have a meetup in Bali and I'll show you guys around. You'll have a great time. We can go to the beach.


----------



## Mur

_That character_ who got his dirty laundry exposed and ran off with his tail tucked between his little legs lmao....


----------



## Crisigv

don said:


> You're not a loser - and from what I remember you're Italian?
> 
> Italians are wonderful - my wife is one too.
> 
> I think we should all have a meetup in Bali and I'll show you guys around. You'll have a great time. We can go to the beach.


Lol, sounds nice


----------



## Don Aman

It's annoying me that there's this twenty second or so segment in the song I'm listening to that I'm really digging and I have to keep skipping back to the beginning of it to keep enjoying it. I've probably done this a hundred or so times in the past hour plus. I suppose I should just figure out how to loop it.


----------



## feels

My best friend had to go to a food safety class today. A health inspector was teaching the class and sharing all these crazy stories about like a guy with severe acne accidentally getting puss in cake icing and getting people sick. And one about a big build up of grease under a stove that had rats stuck in it. It sounds like such kick *** job honestly.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm so far behind lmao. I'm playing catch-up with a couple of shows....Girls, and Breaking Bad. I know, I know I'm light years behind everyone else but they're both really kick *** shows and I'm getting into them again (I started them both a while back but stopped). I really don't care if I'm years behind, everything on tv just absolutely sucks right now lol. It's better than watching ten different versions of CSI reruns.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's interesting to be the calm one in the sea of anxiety!


----------



## Crisigv

It hurts that not too many care about what I say, whether I am just chatting or trying to help people. On here, it seems like I only get noticed when I feeling miserable, I guess I don't give out good advice, when I am having good days.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> It hurts that not too many care about what I say, whether I am just chatting or trying to help people. On here, it seems like I only get noticed when I feeling miserable, I guess I don't give out good advice, when I am having good days.


I notice. I see your uplifting replies to people who are really down. I always think "That's really cool of her to be positive for someone else." I'm proud of you


----------



## Just Lurking

Always odd to see "triumph" and "rejection" in the same thought.

I get it, but it's still weird.


----------



## coeur_brise

Today I said, "Daddy, I don't wanna go to school
Cause the teacher's a jerk, he must think I'm a fool
And all the kids smoke reefer, I think it'd be cheaper
If I just got a job, learned to be a street sweeper"

Maybe i should become one. Oh the joys of working such a passionless job. It feels so empty when everyone around you is joking, laughing, having a good time, getting to know each other. So empty on the lonely highway home.

"Ain't a damn thing funny, you got to have a con in this land of milk and honey."

.. That or social skills.  :sigh


----------



## Andras96

Why am I even still up?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm two days into the new term and I'm already sick of it. School is a nightmare. The stress is relentless. Embarrassments are rampant. I myself am a walking embarrassment. I fake confidence and maintain a decent posture all day every day. I (probably) look fine. Inside I'm dying. I hate it there. I hate myself and everybody else. I wake up to my alarm with heavy eyelids everyday, taking sometimes more than an hour just to get out of bed. I hardly do homework; because I basically can't. It's stressful to the point where my stimming problems become overwhelming. My cheek chewing, nail biting, skin picking, skin biting and fiddling all increase like, 10 fold. It ****ing, ****ing sucks. Every term I casually saunter into school like it's just another day. And it is. Another day filled to the brim with suffering; self hate, anxiety, stress, and general misery. Perpetually friendless and utterly incapable of fitting in or even making a semi decent impression too. The piece that doesn't, and never will, fit in the puzzle. I loathe school. I want it to end NOW. I don't know how much longer I can cope. Though my life isn't that great even when school isn't in the picture. UGhhh let me die.


----------



## Prince Adrian

this 'ordinary' painting of rose somehow inspired me..


----------



## AllTheSame

Huh. It looks like JJ Watt and Kate Hudson are dating. You go, JJ. Woman is smokin hot.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm not sure if these student loan forgiveness letters are a scam or not. I'm pretty sure I don't qualify anyways.


----------



## harrison

I was walking with this lady from a support group one time - back when my life was sort of slightly more "restricted". The way she turned and looked at me and said: "Don, you can do whatever you want" really stayed with me for some reason. She's right, but I'm only just starting to really believe it.


----------



## harrison

Prince Adrian said:


> this 'ordinary' painting of rose somehow inspired me..


I love it.


----------



## tehuti88

It really disturbs me that there are actually people on this site who empathize with that Elliot Rodger (sic?) guy. And what's even more disturbing is they still want a girlfriend, too.

Have they actually read what that guy wrote...? I've read only the merest fraction and it seems pretty obvious to me why women were wise NOT to want him. That's really not a person to empathize with. He didn't have SA. He was likely a sociopath.

If you WANT to empathize with *a murderer of innocent people* (remember that part?) who obviously did not deserve a woman and who would have likely been an abusive a-hole even if he did get one, well, you should be aware what you're getting into...and it probably won't include a girlfriend. Thank God. :serious:


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> It really disturbs me that there are actually people on this site who empathize with that Elliot Rodger (sic?) guy. And what's even more disturbing is they still want a girlfriend, too.
> 
> Have they actually read what that guy wrote...? I've read only the merest fraction and it seems pretty obvious to me why women were wise NOT to want him. That's really not a person to empathize with. He didn't have SA. He was likely a sociopath.
> 
> If you WANT to empathize with *a murderer of innocent people* (remember that part?) who obviously did not deserve a woman and who would have likely been an abusive a-hole even if he did get one, well, you should be aware what you're getting into...and it probably won't include a girlfriend. Thank God. :serious:


I think they probably just empathise with the fact that he didn't feel like he could get a girl. Don't think they like the rest of it.


----------



## Depo

I wish my liquor was cold. It's so hot in here. At least my beer is cold. :eyes


----------



## Don Aman

I've been looking through an old friend's art projects on their website. She lives a totally bohemian lifestyle now and has some really out there stuff she does. Reading through some articles she's written it's clear she's really smart. We used to write letters a lot and while I knew she was bright then I doubt I'd have anything in common with her anymore. 

It makes me regret the boring life I've chosen. I wish I could quit my job, move out of my apartment and just go on an adventure. I doubt I'd find a way to make it as fulfilling as she seems to have made things for herself. Creature comforts and mindless entertainment are just too important I guess.


----------



## Flora20

Its great when you find a new band to listen :/ only to find out their on a hiatus lol


----------



## Prince Adrian

​
"inspired" to make a coffee.. and I remember that I recently posted a picture of an owl in my selfish thread. I think I'm not going to sleep well tonight.. how convenient, awake at night like an owl, while on the other hand owls symbolize wisdom & CLEAR vision not restless mind! hmh.. I know coffee is relatively bad for me, but I missed it!

this is what happens when your ship is caught in the dragon's triangle, the compass is pointing everywhere! :no


----------



## Blue Dino

I drove over a speed bump gently on my way to the grocery store. The car then started making weird metallic scraping noise from one of the wheels. I hope it's nothing major.


----------



## Prince Adrian

hehe.. sweet coffee sure tastes gooood..


----------



## Prince Adrian

inspired again by a _simple_ craft.
that playfulness beneath..


----------



## Prince Adrian

not bad for an absent-minded professor:

it's raining cats & dogs.. I enjoyed it!.. but after a while.. I just happened to be alert of surroundings.. my instinct kicked in.. omg the water was FLOODING starting coming to my room (I'm in 2nd floor)! so something blocked the water pipe somewhere and the water couldn't flow faster down than the torrential rain so it's flooding the floor.










thank goodness I noticed it when the water just coming to 1/8 of my room which is FULL of bric-a-brac everywhere! unlike a flatmate across that was napping, not realizing until it's too late, water in her entire room. or a flatmate next to my room who's still at work, water must have filled in her room now too unattended. *deep empathy + guilty laugh :teeth* and so we all clearing the water away..

yeah I could curse the flood but thank goodness though for my alertness, *saved* TONS of work!


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

A cute horse


----------



## Prince Adrian

and so.. got to step. . out.. one.. at a time . . ?


----------



## Prince Adrian

really need.. that.. inner *o w l* . .


----------



## Prince Adrian

*solidify..*


----------



## Kevin001

There isn't anything to watch on tv. First time in awhile.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> There isn't anything to watch on tv. First time in awhile.


Netflix, yo!


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Netflix, yo!


Can't do it. I like watching live/current tv shows. I'll just find some movie to watch, The Notebook probably. :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Can't do it. I like watching live/current tv shows. I'll just find some movie to watch, The Notebook probably. :laugh:


I'm super conflicted. On one hand, you don't have Netflix. On the other hand, you love _The Notebook_. I'm not sure how to feel. :laugh:


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

If I were a cat, I'd belong to Mr. Schrodinger. At this point in time, I am both alive and dead.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm super conflicted. On one hand, you don't have Netflix. On the other hand, you love _The Notebook_. I'm not sure how to feel. :laugh:


----------



## To22

I used to think the term "pseudo-intellectual" was stupid and thus massively hypocritical. I mean, you can pretend all you want, either you're intelligent/knowledgeable/correct or you're not. Then it happened...
a guy I was arguing with on the internet (of course) had me nervous, I thought I had met my match... until... I realized he had no idea what he was talking about and me being nervous was all a part of his plan. It occurred to me after reading his comments a few times and rechecking my facts. Turns out the big words and wall of text he used only made his arguments convoluted. His phrasing was full of redundancy and his terms were often unrelated to the subject, especially when coupled together. He seemed to reuse any and every big word that I happened to use prior (too much of a coincidence). He also had a tendency to avoid getting specific and instead made a lot of "look it ups" and "matter of factlys", which as I stated, were done amidst superfluousness. And that's not to mention his arguments became more ridiculous as time went on, as though he refused to lose (in either being unreasonable, corrupt, a crappy devil's advocate, or a troll). His growing absurdity led to the reflex of blocking him on the "forum" lol. I mean, wow. I never.

It's all so strange because I want to give him the benefit of the doubt, I want to respect his position. I feel mean, there's a weight on my conscience because he seemed to really respect me, and better yet, I worry that now he wont forget me lol. I'm definitely no stranger to miscommunication, running my mouth faster than my brain can keep up, and lacking in my vocabulary, but...
am I like that? Do I come off like that? I mean, wow. I never. The thing is, most of the time, no matter how stupid what I've said seems, I can (usually) at some point explain (or see) that my point wasn't what it seemed, but this guy... I never. All I could think was *"pseudo-intellectual!"*, I'm not quite sure the term literally fits, but it makes so much sense for this guy 

...still, though, I'm sure the term "pseudo" is way overused. Then again, I could probably say the same for a lot of "labels". Bah, I'll try to steer clear from those, it just ends up being too ironic for me.


----------



## AllTheSame

Breaking Bad S2E8 - E9 Jesse's gf reminds me of an ex I had. Omfg. I hate to even watch the rest of this because not sure how I want it to turn out.


----------



## tehuti88

Get the chance to go to Petoskey tomorrow (actually later today). My mother was going to go with her cousin, until I mumbled that I'd like to go since I haven't been there in ages (I haven't been ANYWHERE in ages), and so she cancelled her plans with her cousin to go there with me instead. I hope my _issues_ don't act up too much, or at all. I used to love going to Petoskey when my _issues_ weren't so overwhelming. Petoskey is my birthplace, the place I went to college, a beautiful city, the home of Charmian from my Manitou Island stories. Now...even though I hate being stuck here, I sort of dread going anywhere.

I want so much to get out of the house, but I'm so unused to getting out of the house (I didn't get to go _anywhere_ last summer--*anywhere*) that the thought of actually doing so fills me with unease, I'm just used to being stuck at home all the time. Tethered to the toilet.

I want surgery that will make me not have to feel uneasy anymore. I shouldn't have to fill with worry and dread every time I go out somewhere, or go to bed, or merely take a drink because I'm so thirsty. :sigh

...

They showed a Pure Michigan ad the other day. Such beautiful scenery, I figured it was Traverse City, which is the super-artsy place I wish I could go if only it wasn't so far away (and probably expensive as hell). They have this big sprawling former mental asylum that's now a huge shopping/housing complex and it looks so fascinating.

Then the commercial said it was Ann Arbor.






I had no idea Ann Arbor is so beautiful. Not that I'll get to see any of that when I go there. Anyway. I'd never seen Ann Arbor featured in a Pure Michigan ad yet, so part of me wanted to hope it was a good sign.

But things rarely ever go that way for me. I'm still waiting for a "good sign" to come true. -_-


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Today was a really ****ty day. :/ I felt like **** from the get go; struggling to wake up just to go to school for another day of suffering. Already I was stressed from rushing.

And boy, was it a day of suffering.

First two periods were English. The first half of the lesson was dedicated to finishing off our essays. What I wrote for mine today was noticeably lower quality that what I wrote, which was especially unfortunate on top of the fact that I didn't even get close to finishing. I'd say about 2/3rds of what I wrote for the essay overall is quality content, the remaining; ****. 
After that was said and 'done', the teacher utilized the remaining time in giving us an introduction to the next area of study in the course; which involves an oral presentation. Well ****. It was expected and it didn't exactly shock me, but then the teacher said: "this year there will be no opportunities to present in front of only me." Hahaaaa fml. :^)

The class ended. I sat on my lonesome *** listening to music on my phone at recess like I usually do.

Psychology class was next. Psych is my favourite subject so I was ready for an hour and a half of learning interesting things and you know, _not _feeling too terrible about myself. Turns out there's nothing on the cards for the lesson as we've finished the current area of study; the assessment taking place in a week's time. Greeeaaat. An hour and a half of boredom. Nice. (((((

Then the teacher gets out these small sheets of paper with various little things we should know for next week's test, handing one each to every student. We were tasked with writing down 3 keywords/statements related to whatever was on the sheet. As expected, everybody did this and the teacher promptly collected the sheets back from us, announcing that we're going to play a 'game' named 'Taboo' as revision. I was intrigued, though vaguely terrified. I hated playing games in class because they aggravate my social anxiety like few things can.

There was a twist. And a pretty HUGE one at that. Those little pieces of paper that we filled out? Yeah those were handed out randomly to each student, being the key component in this n̶i̶g̶h̶t̶m̶a̶r̶e̶ game, the objective of which was using the randomly assigned piece of paper with a random part of the central/peripheral nervous systems on it, to attempt to correctly describe the part (say, corpus callosum) without using keywords that would give it away.

And what better way to do this than to go around the room, asking each person individually!!! When the teacher came around to mark the 'taboo' words on the sheet I got, I told her I was too nervous and didn't want to do it; though there was no escape since someone decided to ensure my suffering by going around the room asking for answers. :^)

Naturally, upon starting, I felt sick to my stomach. My anxiety was severe to the point where I was literally shaking. Somebody was going to read my card out (what they could of it, anyway) to the class, so they could GUESS what the part was. Every new person brought a sense of dread to the pit of my stomach. I wanted to die then and there. Eventually, the obligation to talk came to the girl right before me. And I knew. She completely screwed it up, making it look like whoever wrote it got it WRONG. She didn't use my words, making everybody confused. They probably knew it was mine; judging by its apparent stupidity. The part was the somatosensory cortex, which is on both sides of the brain. She misinterpreted what I said about left = right side of body, saying that it was only on the left side and controlled 'feelings', not bothering to clarify that it wasn't emotional feelings. Not sure if this makes sense, but the bottom line is that she made me look stupid as **** in front of EVERYBODY. I wanted to die. As soon as I realized what she was trying to describe, I was just sitting there suffering for like 10 hours.

When the teacher finally got to me, she asked me if I was feeling "up to it", and I decided to say "no, I'm feeling sick". Which, well, I was, lol.

I felt terrible for the rest of the day. My misery was obvious; evidenced by my teacher inquiring if there was anything wrong. I said yes and I began a borderline tearful rant about how "I'm trash" and how "nobody will ever like me" in front of everybody. I didn't care. If anything I was glad people were hearing it. Experiencing a taste of the suffering I deal with on a daily basis. She got me to come outside and we I described what happened and how I felt. She was supportive; she usually is, thankfully. She tried to encourage me to go to my next class as psych was just ending now and I said "maybe" even though I'd decided to not go to class (damaging my attendance rates further). As soon as psych ended, I just went straight to the library, pathetically sulking and feeling sorry for myself.

This has been another episode of School Drains My Sanity©. Tune in next time for another recount of a hellish experience!!


----------



## coeur_brise

No one knows about us. How could they judge? So your rep is undamaged.  :cry


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Hypocrites that cant take one accidental insult but are happy to barrage others with them. 

How im a horrible person for not being there for someone who lied, manipulated me turned others against me, tried to destroy me and ruined other peoples lives. How im such a bad friend to someone who isnt my friend and has done nothing but lie constantly. Someone i barely spoke to. Nope

But i am sorry for thinking that particular persons where involved when they were not. I cant take it back. I should have known this person would never do that, but i cant take it back what ive done. B I hope you find happiness somehow, wherever you are.


----------



## Prince Adrian

lost track of time again. :doh:doh


----------



## Prince Adrian

it's not SAS | (get a) life
but Life = SAS + other things you do


----------



## Prince Adrian

just like it's not *inner world | outer world/(get a) life!*
but *Life = inner world + your environment
*
perhaps I do am one with my surroundings
that the kind of separation I've been experiencing has been an *△*illusion..


----------



## Prince Adrian

and it's not *imagination | reality*
but *"Reality" = the imagined + the sensed*


----------



## Prince Adrian

btw my old cheap locket (still precious though, a gift from a friend) which I've used to put the picture of my love interest - this time obsession No. 1! :laugh: - and on the other side, a 'treasure map' (please don't ask) has broken.

I'll take this as a good sign. as a person who has experienced 'death' many times, I'm quite optimistic. there's always better 'life' after 'death'. "13" is good = nothing or EVERYTHING! :grin2:

_____
but _NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!! *NO!!!!*_ I wont speak this for everyone else esp. the innocents, okay!!!!
as for my enemies, *DEATH IS DEATH GO TO HELL!!!!!* *another evil laugh*


----------



## Prince Adrian

now I wonder what it means to be an artist or the like..
what if..


----------



## Mur

I really need to start working on _that_ when I have free time later today, I've been holding _it _off long enough.


----------



## Prince Adrian

*self-directed*

and the GREAT thing is this is not just a 'beautiful' theory. this comes from that much deeper comprehensive source I can trust.

____
like I said I'm just talking to myself, okay, I'm not indoctrinating anyone.


----------



## Prince Adrian

_wondering, wondering, wondering.._


----------



## Prince Adrian

and I _know_ this is right because it's NOT based on _*INSECURITY*_ like the ones my 'tribe' had planted on my mind _@#$%^&!"[*&^!#!!!!!_
it's my compass speaking!!


----------



## Crisigv

I miss affection.


----------



## Prince Adrian

because humbleness is NOT about (predicting future) *FEAR*, nor EGO SUPPRESSING but _*EXPERIENCE*_.


----------



## Hikin

I'm so bored I might have to start gaming again.


----------



## Prince Adrian

I definitely can _hear_ MY own voice singing this song!!
8):yay:boogie








​


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Buy a gal a drink and make her day


----------



## naptime

Crisigv said:


> I miss affection.


:squeeze :hug :spank


----------



## Prince Adrian

grateful for/enjoying my food & tea again today!


----------



## LibriArte

I just wish this sadness would go away, well not like i am allowed to feel happy like normal people  Life is so unfair. Everything bad happens to me it seems. Today and this whole week, month was just horrible..


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Holy ****, I know this is so old but this is absolutely ****ing brilliant. I've never seen a better explanation of this situation and of the issue in general. I didn't expect to find this at all either lol, watched his video on star wars and liked it, related video on seinfeld, wow, related video on louis ck, damn fine, and then this.


----------



## harrison

I had a good look around the stationery section in this huge bookshop yesterday. It's probably a bit strange how much I love pencils - and erasers, and good quality paper. 

Jee I love those shops.


----------



## harrison

Amazing how a few well-chosen words can change your mood.

I was in the library again the other day and saw a copy of Paul Theroux's Great Railway Bazaar - I love that book. He actually admitted that when he wrote it he was in a terrible frame of mind - and it shows. He comes across as a bit of a wanker but I still love the way he describes the trains and all the people and places.


----------



## Kevin001

He wants to hangout in 3wks. I'm nervous and excited all at once. Never really had anyone to hang with.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I need to focus more on the positive stuff that I receive from folks than the negative.

I mean, I'm sitting here depressed over someone's non-reaction to something stupid that I said (dude's a jerk anyway...passive aggressive and gets off on my pain). Meanwhile, there are several people who have been good to me today.

Someone bought my breakfast just because (I owe them breakfast now hehe). This same someone has assured me that I'm not a mean person (I feel mean sometimes). Someone said that my words started their day right (I congratulated them on an accomplishment). I had fun with them yesterday too. Someone assured me that I am smart and I will pick up on something complicated quickly. Someone is straight forward with me (I appreciate this so much), told me the truth today and also made me laugh today. This person is kind, has similar beliefs to mine, and is hella interesting (and cute :blush ...but jaded on women. Dangit! :b) Someone is my friend and commiserates with me on this _stuff_ and has an adorable sense of humor whether believed or not ((hug)). I can go on and on.

Life is good and I am an idiot. haha


----------



## Evo1114

Sufjan Stevens' Coachella performance is something I want to watch on repeat for the remainder of my life. So frickin weird and so incredibly amazing.


----------



## Prince Adrian

there's this black cat who often visit our dorm at night, just searching for food I guess..
I wish I could feed it sometimes..  :?
wish you all the best, kitty, and all the gourmet cat food..


----------



## SamanthaStrange

This veggie chili is so good. Yum!


----------



## crimeclub

Evo1114 said:


> Sufjan Stevens' Coachella performance is something I want to watch on repeat for the remainder of my life. So frickin weird and so incredibly amazing.


You're one lucky man, I've seen a lot of good artists live but never him.


----------



## Evo1114

crimeclub said:


> You're one lucky man, I've seen a lot of good artists live but never him.


Well, I'm not THAT lucky. All I needed is to point my web browser to the Coachella Live Stream.  I wish they'd save video from their live streams. Wanted to re-watch it, but no such luck.


----------



## farfegnugen

Presentations, papers, people...I hate p's.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> This veggie chili is so good. Yum!


You're a vegetarian? :sus


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> You're a vegetarian? :sus


No, but I only eat meat maybe once a month. So, I'm about 90% vegetarian...? :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I only eat meat maybe once a month.












Its cool, lol. Healthier I guess.


----------



## Timeylordy

I'm thinking about "Deep stuff". I'm sitting in my chair and letting myself walk amongst my own thoughts. It's quite cool with music


----------



## StephCurry

I think I'll go easy on Houston tonight.

I'll only drop 30+ points.


----------



## tea111red

I think it has been about 5 months since my mom has left the house.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> No, but I only eat meat maybe once a month. So, I'm about 90% vegetarian...? :laugh:


nice!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Kevin001 Didn't you say a while ago that you aren't getting quote notifications from some users? That's happening to me now. :blank


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> @Kevin001 Didn't you say a while ago that you aren't getting quote notifications from some users? That's happening to me now. :blank


Yep, don't know what the problem is. :stu At least I still get notifications from you .


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Yep, don't know what the problem is. :stu At least I still get notifications from you .


Yeah, I still get them from you too. I guess that's all that matters, haha. :b


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

SamanthaStrange said:


> @Kevin001 Didn't you say a while ago that you aren't getting quote notifications from some users? That's happening to me now. :blank


Yes, I hate this too.:serious: You write your a** off about anything and literally no one gives a f*** about it.

Well, at least I quoted you know, which means you have to quote me sometime in the future also.:nerd:

Keep it on, quote-buddy.

:grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Yes, I hate this too.:serious: You write your a** off about anything and literally no one gives a f*** about it.
> 
> Well, at least I quoted you know, which means you have to quote me sometime in the future also.:nerd:
> 
> Keep it on, quote-buddy.
> 
> :grin2:


Yeah, I wonder what causes the issue. It's weird. Oh well. Hopefully you get this notification. :smile2:


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, I wonder what causes the issue. It's weird. Oh well. Hopefully you get this notification. :smile2:


We should open a thread for people that don't get enough notifications. :grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> We should open a thread for people that don't get enough notifications. :grin2:


Special Delivery...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SamanthaStrange said:


> Special Delivery...


Aww.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Aww.


Well...


----------



## shelbster18

Three times I've had three different people walk in on me in the bathroom. Isn't it common sense that when a light is on, you dont just barge in. **** having a door without a lock. Lol So awkward.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That was a woman who could grow a beard if she wanted and a guy who is now a woman...political correctness says don't judge...the heart says that's weird


----------



## Charmander

They killed off Newt in Alien 3?!


----------



## Crisigv

I want to belong somewhere.


----------



## crimeclub

shelbster18 said:


> Three times I've had three different people walk in on me in the bathroom. Isn't it common sense that when a light is on, you dont just barge in. **** having a door without a lock. Lol So awkward.


Holy hell it's Shelbster. Sorry others don't understand basic bathroom etiquette..


----------



## Flora20

I don't know what to eat for dinner.


----------



## KelsKels

Put in my 2 week notice today.. super nervous about finding another job.. but I couldn't stand it there any more. Maybe if management was fair I would stay.. but it was killing me to be there when other people were getting away with murder and I'd get b****ed at for not meeting a quota for selling inventory. Last week the other person in charge was too hungover to work for more than an hour so just left. Then today the new girl who was hired a month ago to cover shifts, tells me she can't work for more than 2 hours and when I asked her to go on lunch she says "No actually I'm leaving early today." Ohhhh.. really? You were hired to help us.. yet you've only been here a month and have called in twice, both of these occasions_ I_ covered for _YOU_. Now every single day you have a reason to cut your own hours.. and of course the manager just lets her make her own schedule while the good workers cover her a**. Yeah.. only had 2 people working a 9 hour day on a SATURDAY (busiest day of the week) because everyone wants to throw all the work onto us. Ended up having to do 30 haircuts each. Yes I made $100 in tips alone.. but imo its not worth it. Some people would be fine with it.. but I'm not. Call me lazy if you want. I don't handle stress well.. and doing 30 continuous haircuts with just a half hour break 3 hours in is too much for me. I don't know what I'm going to do now but thank goodness my husband makes okay money.


----------



## Kevin001

KelsKels said:


> Put in my 2 week notice today.. super nervous about finding another job.. but I couldn't stand it there any more. Maybe if management was fair I would stay.. but it was killing me to be there when other people were getting away with murder and I'd get b****ed at for not meeting a quota for selling inventory. Last week the other person in charge was too hungover to work for more than an hour so just left. Then today the new girl who was hired a month ago to cover shifts, tells me she can't work for more than 2 hours and when I asked her to go on lunch she says "No actually I'm leaving early today." Ohhhh.. really? You were hired to help us.. yet you've only been here a month and have called in twice, both of these occasions_ I_ covered for _YOU_. Now every single day you have a reason to cut your own hours.. and of course the manager just lets her make her own schedule while the good workers cover her a**. Yeah.. only had 2 people working a 9 hour day on a SATURDAY (busiest day of the week) because everyone wants to throw all the work onto us. Ended up having to do 30 haircuts each. Yes I made $100 in tips alone.. but imo its not worth it. Some people would be fine with it.. but I'm not. Call me lazy if you want. I don't handle stress well.. and doing 30 continuous haircuts with just a half hour break 3 hours in is too much for me. I don't know what I'm going to do now but thank goodness my husband makes okay money.


That does sound like a lot of work for one person. It sounds super stressful. I think you will find something else. You do hair right? Maybe another good salon nearby?


----------



## KelsKels

Kevin001 said:


> That does sound like a lot of work for one person. It sounds super stressful. I think you will find something else. You do hair right? Maybe another good salon nearby?


Yeah I just didn't put much thought into getting a cosmetology license.. I had a panic attack and couldn't go to our local community college so I just picked something else to make my parents happy. It was a super tiny school so I didn't panic over studying there.. but I didn't take into account that to be a successful hairdresser you have to build a client base. The only way to do that is to be super outgoing and win people over.. which is hard when you get nervous talking to people. I'm just kind of screwed now because I don't have clientele and the only way for me to get by is to work for a chain that pays hourly so I have a guaranteed paycheck.

Anxiety is just such a b****, man. I'm sure you know. Panicking over the simplest things and being so damn insecure.. its a real life ruiner. Sorry for going off.. I know no one cares. I just have no one to talk to and I'm nonstop stressing. I just feel like a damn mess! I feel like my life would be so so so so so much better without this stupid pointless anxiety. I could do so much more. I could be so much happier.

Ugggghhhh... but I know this is just another post on just another website.. nothing I say actually matters.

Sorry Kevin.

/emotionalbreakdown


----------



## Kevin001

KelsKels said:


> Yeah I just didn't put much thought into getting a cosmetology license.. I had a panic attack and couldn't go to our local community college so I just picked something else to make my parents happy. It was a super tiny school so I didn't panic over studying there.. but I didn't take into account that to be a successful hairdresser you have to build a client base. The only way to do that is to be super outgoing and win people over.. which is hard when you get nervous talking to people. I'm just kind of screwed now because I don't have clientele and the only way for me to get by is to work for a chain that pays hourly so I have a guaranteed paycheck.
> 
> Anxiety is just such a b****, man. I'm sure you know. Panicking over the simplest things and being so damn insecure.. its a real life ruiner. Sorry for going off.. I know no one cares. I just have no one to talk to and I'm nonstop stressing. I just feel like a damn mess! I feel like my life would be so so so so so much better without this stupid pointless anxiety. I could do so much more. I could be so much happier.
> 
> Ugggghhhh... but I know this is just another post on just another website.. nothing I say actually matters.
> 
> Sorry Kevin.
> 
> /emotionalbreakdown


Please don't say sorry. I enjoy your posts and the rawness of them. Um, I don't know much about the cosmetology field but working hourly doesn't sound that bad for now. I definitely understand the anxiety thing. Didn't you say you were seeing someone for your anxiety? No? But honestly I look up to people like you. You live alone with you husband, you dealing with your issues by yourself, your trying to be an independent adult while dealing with bad anxiety. You're so brave. :hug

Plus you like Mr. Robot, so you get cool points just for that. :laugh:


----------



## shelbster18

crimeclub said:


> Holy hell it's Shelbster. Sorry others don't understand basic bathroom etiquette..


Yea, I don't post hardly these days. And I know some strange people...


----------



## coeur_brise

At the end of the day I only have myself to blame. For good or for bad. So says the girl with her face made up and in a mess. Send in the clowns and the court papers cuz I give up. Settling out of court.


----------



## harrison

This woman is so bloody cute sometimes I think I'll just have to go and bite her.


----------



## regimes

so marshmellow peeps are on sale rn for 32cents each... i have eaten my weight in peeps today.


----------



## FaFaFooey

I'm thinking this forum has become more of a social club than a place to get serious advice.

Not saying it's a bad thing, just saying it

Haven't been on here in a few years and it's a bit different now


----------



## crimeclub

regimes said:


> so marshmellow peeps are on sale rn for 32cents each... i have eaten my weight in peeps today.


Can't say I'm a fan of peeps, but I'm a fan of any Arrested Development gif.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im getting bad vibes from all of you


----------



## Blue Dino

Blue Dino said:


> Ehh.. this fat yellow neighborhood cat is back. It keeps sleeping on top of my car and meowing loudly at post midnight hours for the past week now. Guess it's spring time. Kept thinking it was some little kid or some little kid ghost playing outside at night.


Went out to my car to get something from the trunk when i realize it was chilling right on the sidewalk and didn't even budge an inch when I walk by it. It wasn't a good idea, but I managed to pet it and it didn't even budge. Pretty gentle and sociable. Probably just enjoying the silent warm mild night in peace. Hope my presence didn't ruin its night.


----------



## Kevin001

First she says she will help pay my bills then she mentions I better find a charity hospital. Ok? Just reminds me the only person you can/should depend on is yourself.


----------



## Crisigv

Talking with my coworkers at dinner just reminds me how much of a loser I am. I have barely lived a life, and probably never will.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Crisigv said:


> Talking with my coworkers at dinner just reminds me how much of a loser I am. I have barely lived a life, and probably never will.


Your not the only one that feels that way around the people you work with.


----------



## Crisigv

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Your not the only one that feels that way around the people you work with.


Yeah, I'm the only loser there. But they don't have to know that, I guess. I do say "I have no life" a lot, but then I laugh so it seems like I'm joking.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, I'm the only loser there. But they don't have to know that, I guess. I do say "I have no life" a lot, but then I laugh so it seems like I'm joking.


I know your not joking.


----------



## Blue Dino

Every year, I kept promising myself to not wait until the last minute to do my taxes. I have yet to fulfill that promise.

Pretty sure I screwed up on mine, but let's hope I'm irrelevant enough for irs to not care.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So typical, lol.

Today when I got on the school bus for the ride back home, I sat in my usual spot in the middle of the bus, oblivious to any potential dangers. I saw a fly and was just about to swat it away when I noticed its unusual size and uncharacteristically smooth flying motion.

Then I noticed the skinny abdomen and yellow/white stripes. Upon my realization that I was indeed about to swat a wasp, I promptly freaked out for a couple of seconds before hastily deciding to change to a seat in the back, crossing my fingers that it would not come near me again. In hindsight, that was a dumb decision considering the motion of the bus would effectively force the wasp back. Anyway, I certainly felt slightly safer, but I was fully aware of the possibility that the wasp could emerge once again. Almost all of the very few people on the bus were around the back with me, so I felt safer in a clingy, childlike way, lol.

Sure enough, the wasp reared its ugly form once again. I promptly turning into a shaking, hyperventilating mess straight, hastily darting (more like slipping) over to an adjacent seat once I determined the winged monster was far, far too close to me for anything resembling comfort. I found it slightly strange that nobody else was freaking out in the presence of this grotesque creature, but I didn't really care. In fact, my social anxiety was more or less relinquished for the time being; my consciousness being dominated by the very real possibility of getting stung if I didn't do something. A girl jokingly asked me if it got close to me, and I answered with an anxiety free "too close for my liking". At the same time, some guy was considering attempting to kill it with a can or something, showing minimal fear and addressing it as a mere 'bee', much to my disbelief.

I didn't really care what the **** these people were going do with the hellspawn. Adrenaline filled my brain and I hastily and shakily scurried to the near-front of the bus, realizing that the venom-filled insect wouldn't be able to make its way forward if it tried; being a moving bus, after all.

The rest of the trip was fine enough. For a little while I remained slightly nervous, knuckles at my mouth and still jumpy and agitated, though slowly calming down. I assume the guy indeed went through with his plan to kill the thing, evidenced by the lack of screaming or other signs of apparent fear at the back. Regardless, they clearly weren't bothered by it anymore; coincidentally(?) very soon after I moved to a safer spot. I was alone at the front, clearly the only one on the bus who was ridden with a fear of flying insects with fleshy blades and potent poison. Or maybe the only one with a brain. Probably the former.

A crappy, but also on one hand, awesome, part of this ordeal was the fact that my crush was on the bus and saw my fear stricken behaviour in response to the wasp. The crappy part is the obvious embarrassment and shame coming with being the 'wuss'. The awesome part, though... well, I'm sure that it at least subconsciously gave my crush some kind of rudimentary picture of my personality; which I actually kind of appreciate considering we never communicate in any way otherwise. He saw me vulnerable and anxious; discovered something I fear, and how I react to such things. I kind of like that and as a result, I don't see this experience as being _as _horrible as it could have been. I am a little salty about how typical it is that I was seemingly the only one actually afraid of the wasp. So typical. *Rolls eyes*


----------



## Prince Adrian

*got another truly INSTINCTIVE eye-opening knowledge:*
(again, it feels true for me. if you don't resonate with these, then don't take these in.)

_not how much time you have left, 
but *how much time you've already got now, *
not how many days left, 
but *being grateful for today, feeling it's somewhat enough, *__*△ENJOYING (because real gratitude has no judgemental tone!) every hour you've got.










* not how many skills you still yet to PREPARE before you're ready to join the world,
but *how many skills you've MASTERED already, to *__*△enjoy them for their own sake, simply doesn't matter if others get them better.. realizing life is . e x p e r i e n c e . . (and has n o . r e a l . e n d . . ?)*
and not how many more labyrinths to escape, 
but *the number of labyrinths you've broken through!
*__not just how many more keys you need to unlock the door,*
but how many keys you've DISCOVERED so far. *_
_*to count your treasures & medals in your pocket already not just dreading future predicaments.*
not ('just' being anxious over) how much resources you need to gain for the future,
but *how much resources you've got already in your possession, purely *__*△enjoying them for their own sake, realizing life might be a game of strategy..!*_


----------



## Prince Adrian

Prince Adrian said:


> _not how many days left,
> but *being grateful for today, feeling it's somewhat *enough*, *__*△ENJOYING (because real gratitude has no judgemental tone!) every hour you've got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


now that's_ s o m e t h i n g . ._


----------



## Prince Adrian

and not just regretting your 'wasted' hours on SAS, hehe.. :doh
but also *treasure what you've gained from posting here*. :laugh:

**
ohoho..! my lucky 777th post!


----------



## Prince Adrian

*self-REMINDER*

_with all these looking glasses shattered, we can't go back to that old perspective, can we?_
...
*I guess not.
*


----------



## Amphoteric

I got an Android emulator because I wanted to play Neko Atsume on it (tried it on a phone last week and I love the game!) but it doesn't work properly. At least I could still connect to my old Hay Day farm, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Prince Adrian

_let's bring this up to the . surface. ._


----------



## Prince Adrian

_and not just counting your weaknesses,
but also *consider your STRENGTHS.*
not just mulling over your current limitations,
but also *open up to potentials. *
not just obsessing over things you CAN'T do.
but also *remember things you CAN do.







* _


----------



## Prince Adrian

and while the mind is opening up more.. 
I need a *new* base, can't fully understand/apply this under the same previous wavelength..


----------



## millenniumman75

....how early I have to up in the morning.


----------



## feels

I'm always worried I'm not making changes for the better. That I'm becoming a ****tier person. I've also realized I'm happiest when I'm making big changes in my life. If something stays stagnant for too long I get bored and then depressed. I like the challenges of dealing with something unfamiliar but it also scares the **** out of me. I'm sure there's plenty of ways I could make my life feel more meaningful...but it's just difficult.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The weather changes so quickly. Last week it was snowing here, and now it's 82 degrees (F) today. :um


----------



## Prince Adrian

Prince Adrian said:


> _not how many days left,
> but *being grateful for today, feeling it's somewhat enough, *__*△ENJOYING (because real gratitude has no judgemental tone!) every hour you've got.
> *not how many skills you still yet to PREPARE before you're ready to join the world,
> but *how many skills you've MASTERED already, to *__*△enjoy them for their own sake, simply doesn't matter if others get them better.. realizing life is . e x p e r i e n c e . . (and has n o . r e a l . e n d . . ?)*
> __not ('just' being anxious over) how much resources you need to gain for the future,
> but *how much resources you've got already in your possession, purely *__*△enjoying them for their own sake, realizing life might be a game of strategy..!*_


but anyway if some _CLOWN_ shows up and tells me _*"LIFE IS JUST TO BE ENJOOOYYYED!!!! TOLD YA'!"*_ I'LL.. I'LL..

​​​​








*..pray for your BITTER end!!!!

*​


----------



## acidicwithpanic

This paranoia has been going on and off, and I can't get it to turn off permanently.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

How the **** did I become so good at spilling beer...?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Why did I just notice blood in my saliva? It's not a usual thing.


----------



## AllTheSame

Wow I haven't kept up with The Voice much lately but ffs Hannah Huston is really pretty, and her voice is a huge turn-on. Dayum. You go girl.

She strikes me as the kind of woman that would put me in my place. And make me beg her to do it again.


----------



## Just Lurking

What is it like in the weeks and days leading up to suicide? What do they do? How are they with family? What are they feeling? What are the thoughts that lead up to it, and what thoughts are running through their mind as it happens?


----------



## Blue Dino

It is virtually impossible to please her and satisfied her in most ways. Even then, one little thing I don't do her way or please her, she makes me pay with severe consequences. Sighs..


----------



## coeur_brise

Just Lurking said:


> What is it like in the weeks and days leading up to suicide? What do they do? How are they with family? What are they feeling? What are the thoughts that lead up to it, and what thoughts are running through their mind as it happens?


I don't have personal experience but I'd say they were acting normal or unusually quiet or even at times, asking how the another person would react if they had died. It's really sad, but it happens. Usually no one sees it coming except in hindsight. They are in a haze, usually a period of great stress, ending relationships or stress from all different areas in their life coming in all at once. The daze that they are in is strong. :/


----------



## bad baby

Work is stressing me out so much these days. I literally feel like there's a rock sitting on my chest and I can't breathe. I have these dreams about things going wrong at work and wake up panicked. I forgot to set an alarm last night, woke up at almost 11 feeling groggy af all day. And to top it all off that green phlegm isn't going away and my voice isn't coming back anytime soon.

F it. This is not what I signed up for. I just want to quit, but then I'd just be running away from my problems like always, and I'm sick of being a coward.



Blue Dino said:


> It is virtually impossible to please her and satisfied her in most ways. Even then, one little thing I don't do her way or please her, she makes me pay with severe consequences. Sighs..


Demanding parent? I feel ya :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady

Staying optimistic. No matter how tough the days ahead get, I need to keep trying


----------



## bad baby

drunk. head throb. feel a weird itch in my face. trouble breathing. wish i had chocolate, but i don't trust myself to eat normally anymore.


----------



## LostinReverie

Watching TOW they all turn thirty and thinking about how I'm turning 33 in less than a month and haven't been kissed, nor ever will, and that's the least of my problems. What's the point of life? Anyone?


----------



## unemployment simulator

I had someone speaking to me yesterday, I tried to stop concentrating on the words that they were saying but it was like that moment in austin powers with the mole! they couldn't say specifically correctly, all I was thinking was;










I wish I could stop noticing things like that, it's such an inconsequential thing, I knew what she meant, she knew what she meant, why does it matter?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ive removed everyone on my friends list three or four times since ive been here...and i cant add anyone any more cuz i know ill end up removing them again


----------



## Crisigv

Supposed to be 11 degrees outside today, feels more like 20. Man the sun is strong.


----------



## Charmander

Decided to come out of invisible mode and suddenly feel very exposed...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol turns out my brother is actually a BVB fan, I mentioned them while listening to the One Punch theme song because it kind of reminded me of them in a way. He's doing something in the hall right now and so I'm acting as his dj. We're listening to a lot of BVB right now lmao :') nah but they're not bad, just so cheesy.


----------



## The Starry night

My thoughts are playing like a broken record ugh :/


----------



## Steve French

I have really underestimated just how important being a loyal, hard-working employee for means of future employment. Like my ole father there. Has 45 years or so of working experience, never was getting fired, has a reputation now. Even in this current economy, he would not struggle to get hired in the slightest. I spent all my developing years in a boomtown. You could just easily walk in off the street and get a job within a day. Those ****ers weren't even checking your references. Now that oil is so cheap the unemployment rate is ridiculously high in the region. I'm going to be unable to find a good job now that I've got to start thinking about a career.

Might have to pack up and move away. Or join the military. Need to get on that being able to run a couple miles.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sick of living, afraid of dying


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I am thinking about running down to the grocery store and buy a boatload of ice cream and SMOTHER it with caramel syrup !!!
Yummmmmm. I am outta here. :grin2:

Just got back.
Caramel swirl ice cream with BOTH chocolate fudge and caramel syrup.
That is where your wandering mind takes you ! LOL.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty




----------



## ratmon19

Wow I haven't come to this site in year but my condition isn't getting better maybe even worst. Right now I'm in the library cause I'm so depressed and tired of living and seeing evil rule the world, people being *******s, everyone disappoint me cause they are greedy and so ungrateful. I'm supposed to be in school but my school is so ghetto all the students act annoying and god I don't want to be there I wish I could be home all day and not face reality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cosmicslop

It's been an erratic few weeks for me psychologically. At first I thought what was ruining my days was a ****ed up sleep schedule due to plain old stubbornness to get to bed on time. But it slowly revealed itself to be a small part of something else bigger. I've also been having racing thoughts and obsessiveness with all the things I want to do in art. And then Id be irritable with everyone and then hopeless about everything. My concentration has been really poor. It's just a collection of a lot of things. I was identified as having a mixed state by my therapist and now I need to take Zyprexa again for a couple days.

I don't like how ignorant I can be to my own mood changes. And mood stabilizers are extra sensitive to how much you are able to take it exactly at the right times. Not happy about the zyprexa since i remember the weight gain which occurred. And you never know how medication could affect you the second time around, like what if it worsens the depressive symptoms. you will always be a test guinea pig to meds, man.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

I have no interest in going to sleep.

Somebody remebers the all-night mask from zelda: majora's mask? It allows you to not having a need to go to sleep.










I want that thing!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's official. I'm not fun anymore. :rain


----------



## crimeclub

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> I have no interest in going to sleep.
> 
> Somebody remebers the all-night mask from zelda: majora's mask? It allows you to not having a need to go to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want that thing!


All I want to do is sleep, that's what my clocks are for, seeing how long until I have till bed time.

And how awesome was that game?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Charmander said:


> Decided to come out of invisible mode and suddenly feel very exposed...


Yeah I saw you checking out my profile


----------



## uziq

I have this canker sore behind my bottom lip, and so far I've: accidentally stabbed it with a fork, burned it with hot coffee, and bitten it at least twice now. I think it's gonna stay forever


----------



## Flora20

Why do some people compliment so much :/ it sometimes feels like their joking even, who knows..


----------



## Charmander

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Yeah I saw you checking out my profile


I guess that's a bad thing?  I've always been a profile browser since I started lol.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Charmander said:


> I guess that's a bad thing?  I've always been a profile browser since I started lol.


I don't pay attention to the visitors normally, just always a shock/concern when I see a red name in there. Wondering what I'm about to get warned for.


----------



## sabbath9

what you're thinking about


----------



## Charmander

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I don't pay attention to the visitors normally, just always a shock/concern when I see a red name in there. Wondering what I'm about to get warned for.


Guess I'd better stop paying friendly visits to people then. :stu


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Lately, I've been having this (light) fantasy in which I'm chilling, alone (obviously lmao) in my usual spot during lunch at school, and suddenly, my crush appears, glancing around the otherwise empty area, exclaiming with an "ah, there you are!" upon spotting me.

Both terrified and extremely intrigued of his intentions, I internally freak out, trying my best to keep as calm and collected as I realistically can in such a state.

"Uh... you were looking for me?" I inquire, with genuine curiosity.
"Yeah.. mind if I sit here?"
"Go for it." At this point, I am seriously excited, but also dangerously so considering the possibility of this being some kind of prank or the like. If that was the case, I'd be humiliated to the point of suicidal thoughts so I remain on my guard.
"I hope you're not feeling TOO weirded out by this but, I've uh, noticed you," he reveals in a calm, soft voice that sends a chill down my spine.
"...Noticed what?"
"Heh... this is a little awkward, but I heard you talking to ____ and noticed you mention that you apparently have social anxiety," He continues.
"Oh.. heheh." I cover my now-red face with my hand for a brief moment for realizing the lack of a point of such an action. "Yeah, I do," I respond, my attention once again drawn to my current mental state. "I suppose you can guess that I'm pretty nervous right now then, heh."
"I just wanted to say that, well, I know what it's like."
My eyes widen in shock, and uneasiness. Why is he claiming this? What possible motives beyond concern and compassion could he have? Does he seek to commit the unforgivable offence of using my anxiety against me to humiliate me for the purpose of achieving a hearty chuckle with his friends?
"You do?"
"Yeah. I grew up with it," he admits, lustrous eyes focussed on my own, which are darting between his face and the adjacent door.
"All throughout primary school I was bullied and made to feel like **** pretty often. People would pick on me for my weight, they'd call me names like ______ [idk lol]... it was terrible," he explains. "I had really bad anxiety for years in junior high. I was awkward and very, very shy, desperate to go unnoticed."
At this point, I'm amazed. My crush paying some socially retarded loner kid a visit during lunch to tell him about his social anxiety as a child. Could this experience get any more surreal?

Apparently yes.

I answer with a fairly standard: "sounds pretty rough.. sorry to hear that. I'm still not sure why you're telling me this, though. Don't get me wrong, it's really awesome to talk to someone who can relate to my issues; but it's also a little surreal, you know."
"Mhm. I know what you mean. Hey, listen, if you ever want someone to talk to, then, I'm here.
Wide-eyed and shocked, I say "thanks....! Gosh... nobody here has every been that nice to me before..."
"Oh... I'd better get to class. Do you mind if we chat here tomorrow? I want to tell you how I got over my anxiety problems."
"Alright then..... bye..."

Idefk. This whole thing with writing down some stupid 'fantasy' of mine didn't turn out as well as I'd hoped. I don't know enough about his personality to write any half-decent dialogue nor do I have enough experience with literature to actually properly write fiction lmao. Blehhh. It's poorly written trash. Just like me.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

crimeclub said:


> And how awesome was that game?


Very awesome.


----------



## AllTheSame

My oldest daughter. I'm very, very worried about her. I spent the night in the ER, with her and my ex-wife. I'm trying to distract but it's really just...not working. I've barely slept at all. I can't eat. She's all I can think about.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

It's 4/20 and I'm having drug tests done.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ That is too funny, lol. 

I should of went walking....ugh.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

a short while ago i didnt want to write the word "but" :serious:


----------



## f1ora

wondering how ill make it through accounting class 0u0;


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im 50% mentally handicapped...its written on a card with my picture on it...i got it after seeing a doctor...i cant do anything with it though...i once knew someone who was 100% handicapped and he could use public transport for free...and he did almost everyday...im not sure if mentally handicapped is right its schwer behindert in german...schwer means heavy or hard but here it means seriously and behindert means handicapped


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheUrbanDepressive said:


> It's 4/20 and I'm having drug tests done.


lol guess you won't be 'blazing' then.


----------



## StephCurry

My flatmate told me you're "I swear you're practically American".

:|

I don't whether I should take that as an insult or compliment. :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol guess you won't be 'blazing' then.


:fall


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol guess you won't be 'blazing' then.


Nah, I'm not really interested. I just think it's kinda funny that I decided to have them done today (didn't even realize it was 4/20 at first).

The receptionist at the first clinic said she actually had people call off their drug screenings today.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheUrbanDepressive said:


> Nah, I'm not really interested. I just think it's kinda funny that I decided to have them done today (didn't even realize it was 4/20 at first).
> 
> The receptionist at the first clinic said she actually had people call off their drug screenings today.


lol I guess some people take the day seriously.


----------



## McFly

StephCurry said:


> My flatmate told me you're "I swear you're practically American".
> 
> :|
> 
> I don't whether I should take that as an insult or compliment. :lol


It's always a compliment son.


----------



## StephCurry

McFly said:


> It's always a compliment son.


LMAO :haha

Not sure why he said that...

I think it's because I love basketball and American hip-hop so much... 0


----------



## The Starry night

Hmm


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## The Starry night

Wheres TENYEARS gone :/


----------



## Crisigv

How I didn't get pulled over going 35 over the limit, is a mystery.


----------



## Crisigv

I may be nice, but I can only be nice for so long.


----------



## harrison

Had another great day at the gallery I thought I'd seen pretty much everything but I walked around a corner and ran straight into this:










In real life it's huge - about 10 feet by 6, and the blue is so deep that you can almost feel it in your guts. I love Brett Whitely - amazing to see it in the original.


----------



## harrison

They also had a lot of original Ian Fairweathers - I particularly like this one:










He was an extremely eccentric man - he once was so desperate to get to Indonesia that he strapped himself to a make-shift raft made out of a couple of tin drums tied together and floated off from Darwin into the Timor Sea. Magnificent - my kind of guy.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Charmander said:


> Decided to come out of invisible mode and suddenly feel very exposed...


That feeling exposed was the main problem I had with staying in visible mode, especially given the amount of time I may spend here. Never intended to switch to invisible, but the fact I've also always been a profile browser was another issue. Though the former mod zomgz often stayed visible for hours and I believe invisible moderators are often frowned upon on non-SA forums.


----------



## Crisigv

Ah! Half an hour. :afr


----------



## Evo1114

I am obsessing over the nurse I had when I went to the doctor this morning. We shared some great banter back and forth...very attractive, and probably around my age. Too bad I was there for gastro-intestinal issues and for a disgusting rash all over my mid-section...kinda ruined the ol' self esteem a bit.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

> *Is Vocaroo going to be in Beta forever?*
> 
> No. Eventually it will cease to exist altogether: The sun will die and go cold, and the small fraction of humanity that leaves Earth will have little need of Vocaroo packed together in a cramped generation ship.
> 
> You should also be aware that the Five Eyes are tracking your every move, and if you really care about privacy you should consider disconnecting all of your electronic devices from the internet (and phone and GPS networks), destroying them with thermite, and burying the charred remains in a desert somewhere.


:lol I want to be friends with the person who wrote that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This woman is ****ing crazy:


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> How I didn't get pulled over going 35 over the limit, is a mystery.


Slooooow down & relax today


----------



## MsVaslovik

Edward II was just a total loser! That's what I'm thinking about right now, and he blew it with his wife, his barons, and his kingship. He was the son of Longshanks, Edward I and he was just such a total loser for Britain after Longshanks! He married Isabella and then got himself a boyfriend, Piers Gaviston, and after his barons killed that creep he got another boyfriend, Hugh Despenser, and in the meantime his Scottish campaign against Robert the Bruce was a resounding defeat, and then his wife Isabella hooked up with Roger Mortimer and deposed him... wow! What a total loser! Not much of a Plantagenet in my view.


----------



## heher11

How much I seriously love the show New Girl. It always makes me smile when I am having a bad day


----------



## Crisigv

Maverick34 said:


> Slooooow down & relax today


Lol, impossible. But really, I probably should, I might not get as stressed either while I drive when I am stuck behind a painfully slow person.


----------



## herk

heher11 said:


> How much I seriously love the show New Girl. It always makes me smile when I am having a bad day


hey me too, probably the funniest show ever. who's your favorite character?


----------



## heher11

herk said:


> hey me too, probably the funniest show ever. who's your favorite character?


I love them all, but Jess makes me laugh the most. I love the dbag jar though I feel like every house should have one. Im only on season 3 so I am trying to catch up with the rest of the world lol.


----------



## herk

heher11 said:


> I love them all, but Jess makes me laugh the most. I love the dbag jar though I feel like every house should have one. Im only on season 3 so I am trying to catch up with the rest of the world lol.


haha yeah it's hard to choose, they're all so weird and great. i think mine might be schmidt though, he's so ridiculous but has so much heart. man i miss season 3, so much good stuff. you gotta catch up!


----------



## StephCurry

Persephone The Dread said:


> This woman is ****ing crazy:


"black people do everything off emotion, white people do everything off strategy" LMAO what??? I couldn't watch any more after she said that. :haha :haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread

StephCurry said:


> "black people do everything off emotion, white people do everything off strategy" LMAO what??? I couldn't watch any more after she said that. :haha :haha


I felt like bullet pointing the highlights but couldn't be bothered lol, it only got worse.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Damn, this game has some surprising enemies.


----------



## gthopia94

All things considered, today was a ****ty day!


----------



## Prince Adrian

there's always an answer, a solution. I *KNOW* it. despite I can't fully SEE it in the moment. I just know it's there.
I may have to first cry a river, going to the eye of the storm.

and my metal detector still needs *un*programming..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Once again, the dude looked like he was ready to jump. What is this?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Last of the Devil's Brew


----------



## Crisigv

I'm starting to get really hungry. My stomach is rumbling.


----------



## KelsKels

Popped my first xanax after writing my last post in "whats bothering you right now".. its only been an hour and no wonder this sh** is addictive. I feel like a dream  I can't believe this. I haven't felt this good in a long time. Went from absolutely miserable, afraid, panicking.. to happy.


----------



## uziq

preparing to sleep very nicely. yes, very nicely.


----------



## uziq

KelsKels said:


> Popped my first xanax after writing my last post in "whats bothering you right now".. its only been an hour and no wonder this sh** is addictive. I feel like a dream  I can't believe this. I haven't felt this good in a long time. Went from absolutely miserable, afraid, panicking.. to happy.


I know you've heard this many times already, but be careful. it's a slippery slope with benzos.


----------



## coeur_brise

I didn't know how cutting you could be with words. No, this isn't some sort of vicious attack, it's an observation. Ouch. Of course when you duel with the dual sign of twins, Mercury ruling, you're bound for some hurtful words hurled back and forth.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran and now I need a shower to wash off all the pollen.


----------



## SilkyJay

I remember why I hadn't logged on here for a month. This place is a really dangerous, and potentially worsening environment for someone who is really in need of support. And about the only emotion it's evoking anymore is Anger because of the ridiculousness that transpires here. Guess it's time to literally stop posting, as it is becoming hard to swallow what all the site is trying to push. Or just simply keep to posting in non controversial threads. 

I'm more positive than what this site is bringing out of me, and I'd like to think it's kind of the same for many others. If we all could just support each other. You literally don't meet a whole lot of people like you do on here, in real life and that's what makes exchanges so hard and complex I believe on this site.


----------



## AllTheSame

uziq said:


> I know you've heard this many times already, but be careful. it's a slippery slope with benzos.


I agree. I'm not judging, I have been hooked, addicted to them before. I'd give the same advice to anyone here.

@*KelsKels* I'm very sorry to hear what you're going through, that has to be a huge shock. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Mur

She has too much baggage, far too much; nothing more than a waste of time....


----------



## coeur_brise

@A.A sounds just like me. No wonder I'm on bad terms with past peoples. Hmm (not really bad, but you get what I mean ).

I'm getting too curvy and by curve, I mean fat. I need to lose weight for the upcoming someone's wedding day. Yes, I'm related so by association I must be in shape too. Don't even know who the bridesmaid is, I gotta get in shape. I'm hoping someone will pipe up and say the whole, "you're not fat schtick" but eh. When I was skinnier I actually lost my butt, but now I've gained a belly. Yikes.


----------



## Winds

coeur_brise said:


> *I didn't know how cutting you could be with words.* No, this isn't some sort of vicious attack, it's an observation. Ouch. Of course when you duel with the dual sign of twins, Mercury ruling, you're bound for some hurtful words hurled back and forth.


People's creativity usually shines bright when it comes to expressing love and insults.


----------



## unemployment simulator

i've opened the curtains in my bedroom for the first time in about a month or two...


----------



## Orb

How amazing my new Sennheiser Momentum in-ear headphones sound. I feel like I don't ever want to take them off :lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Orb said:


> How amazing my new Sennheiser Momentum in-ear headphones sound. I feel like I don't ever want to take them off :lol


Hey another Sennheiser fan! I feel the same about my HD598s.


----------



## Orb

funnynihilist said:


> Hey another Sennheiser fan! I feel the same about my HD598s.


Yeah I got a pair of HD 280 Pros a few months back, my first foray into over-ear headphones, and they made me a fan.

I checked out the HD 598s, they look awesome! Are you able to wear them for long periods, that's the only downside to the 280s, after an hour or so I need to let my ears breathe :lol


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## funnynihilist

Orb said:


> Yeah I got a pair of HD 280 Pros a few months back, my first foray into over-ear headphones, and they made me a fan.
> 
> I checked out the HD 598s, they look awesome! Are you able to wear them for long periods, that's the only downside to the 280s, after an hour or so I need to let my ears breathe :lol


Yes, the 598s are well known for their comfort. They have replaceable velour earpads that are very comfortable. I can wear them for 2-3 hours at a time with no problem. 
The sound is amazing as well! Very balanced and excellent soundstage due to the drivers being angled toward your ear.


----------



## Crisigv

Tomorrow is the start of a 6 day work week. And I want to become full time? I guess if I do it more, I'd get used to it again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Her husband left her & her car was totaled by a semi leaving her a bit bruised stranded out of province all in the same day...what a time to ring someone to see if they still want a job


----------



## tea111red

i don't have the energy to search for a needle in a haystack....

i need some luck or something.


----------



## Kevin001

It seems like every time I get close to someone here they end up leaving this place. Maybe I should be happy that they don't need this place anymore but it would be nice to talk to them again.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Kevin001 said:


> It seems like every time I get close to someone here they end up leaving this place. Maybe I should be happy that they don't need this place anymore but it would be nice to talk to them again.


Lol, at this point pretty much every friend I made here left or significantly reduced their time on here. Idk what to do about it, the people I'd like to be friends seem to be people who don't want to spend all their time on sas. And most of the active posters aren't really people I'd like to be friends with (though I tried with one who seemed to be nice at first, but wasn't).


----------



## Kevin001

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Lol, at this point pretty much every friend I made here left or significantly reduced their time on here. Idk what to do about it, the people I'd like to be friends seem to be people who don't want to spend all their time on sas. And most of the active posters aren't really people I'd like to be friends with (though I tried with one who seemed to be nice at first, but wasn't).


I have a ton of friends here and try to talk to everyone but there were a few "special" ones that no longer care for this place. Some were super active and some barely posted. I'm like....


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ A few of the friends I made here have moved on too. Hopefully they are out living life. But I do miss chatting with a few people.


----------



## Depo

I've lost my nicotine cravings ever since I re-started taking sertraline. I wonder if sertraline has anything to do with that. I only smoke if someone offers me a cigarrette. But I don't feel like buying a pack. It's weird. :wtf


----------



## Crisigv

I just don't know if my life will be worth living.


----------



## AllTheSame

Taking my kids to the Astros v RedSox game tomorrow. It will be fun, I have mini-season tickets again this year and it will be their first game this year, and they're giving away Correa jerseys. I think it will do my kids some good to get out of their normal routine and spend some time with their dad (my ex-wife even said so).


----------



## Mur

coeur_brise said:


> @*A.A* sounds just like me. No wonder I'm on bad terms with past peoples. Hmm (not really bad, but you get what I mean ).
> 
> I'm getting too curvy and by curve, I mean fat. I need to lose weight for the upcoming someone's wedding day. Yes, I'm related so by association I must be in shape too. Don't even know who the bridesmaid is, I gotta get in shape. I'm hoping someone will pipe up and say the whole, "you're not fat schtick" but eh. When I was skinnier I actually lost my butt, but now I've gained a belly. Yikes.


Hmmmm, the type of baggage I'm talking about is having multiple kids baggage (I'm sure some folks would give me **** for considering having kids baggage) - not emotional baggage, oh well, my fault for not asking her if she had any kids right away.


----------



## KelsKels

Got new glasses today.. I think I like them. They make my head hurt though. I was thinking about posting a picture with them on here.. but I don't want to be accused of attention whoring, like I have been in the past. 

Hm.. just trying to stay positive since getting my diagnoses yesterday. I know I can always get hearing aids and surgery is suppose to reverse the hearing loss entirely... just need to remember that. I get so frustrated though when I can't hear something.. it makes me upset easily. But I'm alone right now with nothing but my computer.. there is nothing I can't hear so I'm not frustrated. 

Doctor put me on xanax when needed and 15mg Buspar 2 times daily. It knocks me out right after I take it.. but then I wake up feeling symptom free. I don't really feel much different but I have to keep in mind its only my second day. I didn't feel anything last time I took Buspar.. but I was only on 5mg so maybe this will be different. Still can't believe how amazing the xanax made me feel.. and it was a low dose.

Still can't believe I'm going on 5 years on SAS. Kind of depressing. Lots of people come and go and things have changed.


----------



## millenniumman75

Going to bed


----------



## pied vert

nothing's different, I'm still in the same situation as every other day, but I feel glowingly happy just now.


----------



## Xisha

If I had a pool I'd be so fit.


----------



## Just Lurking

I'm surprised Prince had time to make music, what with spending all that time and effort suing his fan base.


----------



## Andras96

What am I doing with my life.


----------



## Andras96

Nothing ever changes for me, I'm better off cutting contact from the world. It's not like anyone would notice.


----------



## anxious87

I have many things to do, but ive only done a few


----------



## TryingMara

Didn't need to see that. Constant reminders..


----------



## KelsKels

Went to work but only stayed for a couple hours.. ended up with an anxiety attack, crying, and leaving. I don't know what I'm going to do.. I don't feel like buspar is doing anything for me and I want to take another xanax.. but I'm afraid of addiction. I decided to only take it if I absolutely think it's necessary. I kind of just want to take Paxil again.. it helped so much. Side effects sucked and quitting it cold turkey felt like it would kill me.. but I won't be that stupid again.

I'd like to go to therapy again.. this time with someone else. I just don't think I can afford it now that I quit my job. I feel like a crazy person.. considering I'm only 22 and I've been on so many drugs and have seen 2 therapists and a psychiatrist. I think if I lived in the past I'd have been committed a long time ago.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm such a sad, pathetic person.


----------



## SofaKing

Here I sit...my old bedroom in my parents house I'm visiting for Passover. Guests arriving...too many...I hate this. I'm doing this out of pure obligation. I wish I were drunk.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust89

Sometimes, just sometimes, I wish I could have a boyfriend who'd spoil me with attention and surprises.


----------



## Prince Adrian

this somewhat inspired me..
can't wait to 'go out there' again, doing meaningful stuff..


----------



## Prince Adrian

I'm grateful for my current level of inner strength, stay grounded despite the sponge. and maybe some basic social skill now with AUTHENTICITY.
so I can be honest from the start with everyone in this flat: I'm a dropped out college (since a long time too), an inhibited artist and now/have had some problems at home & on personal level.
forever thanks for this onyx I can keep my dignity despite the current low state. they respect me & my boundaries. precious!! :smile2:
the diamond of self-acceptance is undeniable.
I've been building new stronger foundations now. can't wait to finally come out & play!!


----------



## Tether

sunday sucks


----------



## Prince Adrian

a flatmate has moved, I didn't have a chance to say goodbye. (and maybe if I did have I'd still be reluctant to - awkward.)
hope you're doing fine.  ..and I hope the next one who'd fill the room would be 'better'.


----------



## dmpf89

I like people like you!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Crisigv said:


> I'm such a sad, pathetic person.


I think you're way too hard on yourself. It's okay to feel bad, let yourself, but also question how helpful your inner monologue is, and whether what you say ever helps or changes anything at all (especially since we spend so much time alone).

The funny thing is, I know that's the right advice, but I have a hard enough time following it for myself anyway, so feel free to take it with a grain if you like.


----------



## Tether

i m the ugliest person in the world


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Just discovered that some Twitch streamer by the name of Brandon Nance lashed out at a fan who messaged him during a stream (and also donated $5), stating: "Tl;Dr I tried killing myself last August, discovered your videos once I was released, and SMITE has become a positive outlet for me. Thanks."

In response, Nance said this:

"There are a lot of streamers out there that would appreciate that message. I'm just gonna call you an *******."
"It's a selfish, stupid thing to do."
"I'm so sick of this like, constant, ridiculous, like self pity bull****, like 'I have depression and can't do anything in life.' Everyone has ****in' depression, and anxiousness, everyone has a hard time ****in' waking up, and still a lot of us do it without putting the burden on a lot of other people. There's therapy, there are friends, and there are people to help you, and if you decide that you are going to end your own life or let these ridiculous ****ing debilitating disease ruin your life because you don't know how to deal with it, then ****ing good."

Christ!! Could you possibly BE a bigger douche? After all, you basically hinted that the fan should kill themself. Wtf???? Could you possibly be more nauseatingly ignorant? You make me sick, Nance. I'm so glad that you have apparently resigned from your position. Such a disgrace.


----------



## Crisigv

hesitation marks said:


> I think you're way too hard on yourself. It's okay to feel bad, let yourself, but also question how helpful your inner monologue is, and whether what you say ever helps or changes anything at all (especially since we spend so much time alone).
> 
> The funny thing is, I know that's the right advice, but I have a hard enough time following it for myself anyway, so feel free to take it with a grain if you like.


thanks


----------



## tea111red

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Charmander

Really, really want some garlic bread.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Charmander said:


> Really, really want some garlic bread.


I had some amazing garlic bread a few weeks ago, with melted cheese on it. I didn't even want it at first but the place had a 10$ minimum so I was forced to add something, best choice I made that day.


----------



## AllTheSame

I really do not want to go work out. Ffs it's the last thing in the world I want to do today. The gym is open until 5. So. I guess I'm gonna put it off for as long as I possibly can. Smh at myself.


----------



## LostinReverie

I am so tired, but I hate sleeping, so I put it off as long as possible. It's also my days off so I know that as soon as I do go to sleep, it will be for 12-14 hours, after which I will briefly wake to eat something, then fall back asleep for another 8-10 hours. It sucks because it then only feels like one day off before it's back to hell. 

My computer is running really hot and burning my thumb when it gets too close. 

My mouse has been broken for a week now and I have another one somewhere, but can't find it, and I hate freaking touchpads. 

I've been super irritable lately and been intentionally difficult with people I come across.


----------



## Amaroq

I am lonely and incapable of having 
a social life.


----------



## bad baby

this is just one of my (a)typical rants at 5am. idk why i am up so early, possibly from the overconsumption of a combination of bad chinese food - by which i mean bloody delicious but inauthentic foreign take on my home cuisine - alcohol (i swear it's the last time, every single time), and my body weight in ice cream. but anyway, that's not the point. a lot has been on my mind. a lot has happened in the past 5 months. i feel as if i've simultaneously broadened and narrowed my horizons. i'm flirting with the idea of breaching my contract and quitting. money is an issue - it shouldn't be; i'm being paid a liveable wage but rather on the low side. i'm not blind - never have been - to the realities of the gong show of which i'm a willing participant, but actually living it has made it seem that much _real_er. i guess my experience is pretty typical: at first i was elated and in love and wanted to be married to japan, then tired - exhausted - consumed, then frustrated and cynical, lonely and homesick - well, not really _home_sick, but sick for adventure, for excitement, belonging.

i was never quite in love with the culture (briefly infatuated, yes) so it's twice as easy to fall out of love with it. i don't want to speak ill of my peers, because they are lovely people and i like them for the most part. there's gossip ofc, as with anywhere. as a group they seem unambitious, and the majority of them seem to have reasons, reasons bigger than themselves that are obliging them to stay. love and family. some have (what seems to me) a lack of better options back home. i feel as if the more i stay and work with something that's fundamentally rubbish and out of alignment with my personality, the more disillusioned and dead inside i would become. a year is a long time. i could stay, and try to have fun and make the best out of a mediocre circumstance. or i could take what i've gleaned in the past few months - a wealth of improvement, to my mind, body, and self-worth - with gratitude, and move on to more things, hopefully bigger and better, that the Universe has in store for me. i'd feel a bit of guilt, even if it's only to a soulless corporation who doesn't care about my well-being beyond what's profitable to its long-term financial gains. but still. and i'd question, just a little, if i'm weak or faulty or more abnormal than i previously thought, for not being to withstand what many before me have done, continue to do, surpass with flying colors.

the way i see this...'wanderlust' (for lack of a proper word, to qualify this unknown feeling) - this desire to go - it's like a tiny seedling growing inside of you. you can step on it to put it out, or nurture and water it and let it sprout and prosper. neither makes a huge difference in the grand scheme. the Universe will ultimately be in good balance. i just need to find my personal God. i've always wanted a nourishment that comes from more than hopping on a plane across the atlantic or nibbling on squares of dark chocolate at 4am, but they are all part of the quest - small stepping stones towards my destination.

many, many people have said i was brave, and felt vicariously concerned, which genuinely warms my heart. i'm not brave - just fed up of being stuck in an insane loop of doing the same over and over expecting a different outcome. change doesn't just happen, it has to be made. and the difference, to me, has always been this: am i running _away from_, or _towards_, something?

that's the deciding factor, the biggest unknown, the million-dollar prize.


----------



## The Starry night

Feel so tired but cant sleep. 

Think still have insomnia


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I had the courage to either change my life or take it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I wish I had the courage to either change my life or take it.


Mind is saying to change it. But might not know how or is not the time to change it. Sometimes we have to go through rough patches (teach us lessons)which prepare us for the next stage of life where the change happens.


----------



## KelsKels

Tried to contribute to another forum, but was too nervous. I've only really ever been apart of anxiety/mental illness related forums, and remembering the people on that forum were normal people made me too anxious to say anything.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Mind is saying to change it. But might not know how or is not the time to change it. Sometimes we have to go through rough patches (teach us lessons)which prepare us for the next stage of life where the change happens.


And how long is this bloody rough patch supposed to last?


----------



## Prince Adrian

Prince Adrian said:


> btw while expressing self, to 'put yourself out there' may lead to some RELEASES & discoveries, it could be dangerous sometimes.
> because this would CREATE a mirror, creating, solidifying an _*IDENTITY*_.





Prince Adrian said:


> because symbols can DISTORT reality/the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


and internet forums (or everything that comes from the digital screens) are like virtual reality.

you think you're interacting but most likely the truth is you're just living inside your head, relying on predictions, mental scenarios, & *IMAGINATION* that may be different from reality.
many sensory perceptions are filtered. we can control a lot of factors - unlike reality.
this is obviously not a new info, but I found myself often trapped all the same.








​
even if you use that VR machine, the sight of the mountains in a 3D video can't beat the real setting: the sunlight, cool & fresh air, & both living & dead things surrounding it with ever interchanging dynamics happening every second.

that webcam is not a real match to real face to face interaction real time with a friend.


----------



## Prince Adrian

nevertheless I'm still very grateful for this technology, has helped introverts around the world a lot from sensation overwhelm when we interact with the real world. so..

I'll just be aware of this fiber-optic microchip whatever (instead of 'reality' - even that's still can be relative!)-based connection for now.


----------



## Xenagos

Read a post on reddit about someone who was going to commit suicide and what they wanted their family to know. It was a suicide note basically but it was captivating. I saw myself in a lot of what they wrote, the thing that stood out the most was one comment. _"Do not go gentle into that good night. Rage, rage against the dying of the light."_






Interestingly did you know the Celts say "I have a sadness upon me" instead of "I am sad". Quite the difference.


----------



## Prince Adrian

Crisigv said:


> And how long is this bloody rough patch supposed to last?


if what you mean by 'rough patch' is stagnancy/dead end, then from my experience it would last _INDEFINITELY_ until you finally genuinely accept who you are right now in the moment. this is the paradox of change.

change is not manifested by just chasing the goals, but also accepting the present. because if it's just about waiting results you'll just be a black hole who can't ever be satisfied.

what I mean by accepting the present doesn't mean you're giving up to circumstances, instead you learn to *LOVE yourself unconditionally* that you accept if you either accept or DON'T accept that circumstances. you include everything within you, no exceptions.

so now that you've listen to all voices, all conflicting sides, you're grounded (actually this is hard to explain just using words, you need a direct experience) in the current spot in the map, you can begin to *EXPLORE* another path without things holding you back. because usually things just resolve themselves once they feel _loved_.

yes this most likely "hard" for many because they can't remember the last time feeling loved & accepted, but doesn't mean you can't learn - actually it's more about REALIZING, it will feel like _going home_.

hope you get this.. or get another better advice later. good luck.


----------



## tea111red

This is Lil' Kim....wow.


----------



## Prince Adrian

now I *KNOW* for sure:
love _(should also mean)* =*_ RESPECT!

all colors are ON!!


----------



## Prince Adrian

I see now why this part of me has been screaming,
because that notion of COMPROMISE/CONFORMITY IS *NOT* RIGHT!!!! _NEVER_ WAS!!!


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Prince Adrian said:


> now I *KNOW* for sure:
> love _(should also mean)* =*_ RESPECT!
> 
> all colors are ON!!


It goes without saying that love also means respect...So well said


----------



## coeur_brise

tea111red said:


> This is Lil' Kim....wow.


What. Noo, she looked so pretty just as she was in the 90s. So sad when people get hooked on plastic surgery.


----------



## Steve French

Smoke some of the ole cannabis tonight, first go round in a very long time. Got incredibly toasted, went on a mad trip. Took a considerable amount of time to recover, still quite cooked. It was as much of a hallucinatory trip as you could ascribe to the marijuana. I went off the deep end, and after a bunch of philosophical reconciliation I came back to reality. I guess it wasn't bad or extreme at all, fairly tame as they go. Just lost my grip and thought I had all the answers man. Had trouble dealing with the answers I'd have to give. Decided no ****s could be given honestly. And I need to pull my head out of my ***. Feel slightly ridiculous. I can't really blame the marijuana too much in this account. Most of the effects were from a combination of anxiety, paranoia, and drunkenness, think I should be quitting all substances, first off.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> And how long is this bloody rough patch supposed to last?


It starts with working on the change in babysteps which requires stepping out of your comfort zone. That can take you through rough patches and forcing yourself to overcome fears in your life.

Write down what you fear and look at overcoming those fears in babysteps.

Then it's about sitting down, working out your life purpose, skill set ("finding your niche") and the path will reveal itself in your life.

I think you have management experience at a store, so event management or management might be the next step which requires management education. Or maybe running your own fashion business which requires education.

That seems to be where your passion is, as you enjoyed doing it and your universal nice personality suits that role.



Prince Adrian said:


> if what you mean by 'rough patch' is stagnancy/dead end, then from my experience it would last _INDEFINITELY_ until you finally genuinely accept who you are right now in the moment. this is the paradox of change.
> 
> change is not manifested by just chasing the goals, but also accepting the present. because if it's just about waiting results you'll just be a black hole who can't ever be satisfied.
> 
> what I mean by accepting the present doesn't mean you're giving up to circumstances, instead you learn to *LOVE yourself unconditionally* that you accept if you either accept or DON'T accept that circumstances. you include everything within you, no exceptions.
> 
> so now that you've listen to all voices, all conflicting sides, you're grounded (actually this is hard to explain just using words, you need a direct experience) in the current spot in the map, you can begin to *EXPLORE* another path without things holding you back. because usually things just resolve themselves once they feel _loved_.
> 
> yes this most likely "hard" for many because they can't remember the last time feeling loved & accepted, but doesn't mean you can't learn - actually it's more about REALIZING, it will feel like _going home_.
> 
> hope you get this.. or get another better advice later. good luck.


Wow, that is a deep answer.


----------



## Prince Adrian

ANX1 said:


> Wow, that is a deep answer.


why.. thank you, *thank you!*







:grin2:

+ @*JustALonelyHeart* thank you!!  now enjoy the rest of the musing.


----------



## Prince Adrian

​
o.kaaay.. since the "50 post in 24hr" limit rule is over, now I can proceed with my twitter-style "lecture" bomb rants! let's roll!









​


> now I *KNOW* for sure:
> love _(should also mean)* =*_ RESPECT!
> 
> all colors are ON!!





> I see now why this part of me has been screaming,
> because that notion of COMPROMISE/CONFORMITY IS *NOT* RIGHT!!!! _NEVER_ WAS!!!


and so if you're just turning on some of the lights/colors, you're *NOT* doing it right.








​


----------



## Prince Adrian

"love = respect"​
how this _new-found_ instinctive knowledge is important for me? because I've got so much complication regarding this.



Prince Adrian said:


> that's right,_*
> 'love' = self-LOSING, DISRESPECT & PRISON!!! *_(and other whatnot)





Prince Adrian said:


> and now I see even more:
> 
> *'love'
> = soap operas!!
> = USELESS emotions!!
> = EMPTY DRAMAS!!!!
> = MEANINGLESS STORIES!!!!!
> = "Listen to those BREAK-UP-SAPPY-LYRICS pop songs!!!!"
> = STUPID = IDIOT = LOW IQ BEINGS
> *
> _EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! EMPTINESS! *MEANINGLESSNESS!* _*MEANINGLESSNESS! MEANINGLESSNESS! MEANINGLESSNESS! *
> 
> one of the things I *MOST* afraid of!!





Prince Adrian said:


> and
> 'love' = _PITY_
> 
> oh how I hate it.
> some people said they loved me. with that look in their eyes.
> while I do want the kind treatment, understanding & respect as a highly sensitive person, doesn't mean I want pity.
> don't they know I could kill them once I found they slightly annoy/offend me?
> don't they know our values can clash? don't they know I can hurt them once I said openly what I truly want? the thing that you can't possibly grant?
> 
> while I just realized lately *I do want to be deserving of love*, first I want everyone knows that I dropped out from Gryffindor on my own will, moved to Ravenclaw & Slytherin.
> would you still love me then?
> *wishing you'd say you do. AND grant all the things I want.*





Prince Adrian said:


> *friendship* (just one thin layer deeper than acquaintanceship)-let alone intimate relationship
> =
> _COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! COMPROMISE!! ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!!__ ADAPT!! TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! __TOLERATE!!! _
> =
> *SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! SACRIFICE!! *
> =
> _FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!! FRONT STAB!!_
> =
> _DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! *DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! *DISRESPECT OF INDIVIDUAL VALUES!!! _
> =
> _SELF-LOSING!_
> =
> _BEING A DOORMAT! SLAVING MYSELF AWAY!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


aaaand many more. :/


----------



## Prince Adrian

because that's what I've OBSERVED & experienced!
you love someone, you *DISRESPECT* other people!!!
you FIT IN, you COMPROMISE to some _unforgivable_* values*!!!

you LOSE your HONESTY & AUTHENTICITY!!

not only you *HURT* others while pleasing another.
in the end you *LOSE YOUR.SELF*!!!!

and you call _THAT_ love???!?!


----------



## Prince Adrian

and so while one light is on, it's turning OFF the other!!

made me lost my hope for the universe.
because I've STRONGLY sensed that that. is. blatantly. _WRONG!!!!!_

I _*KNOW*_ life is NOT supposed to be that way! I. just. know it.


----------



## Prince Adrian

thank goodness despite the world's INDOCTRINATION, I've stubbornly *KEPT* that compass, and now indeed I've found a real hope in the recent year.
I discovered some people who are living their dreams, finding that _perfect_ love - at least as far as I perceive - who resonate well with my intuition.

(and.. who are they? I'll post this later.)


----------



## Prince Adrian

I'm not telling this is possible for everyone _TIME-wise_ because everyone's experiences are different. who knows how much baggage each has endured? not to mention the prison of 'common sense' (as in, "MUST get a J.O.B!! be a SLAVE!!! have your own family at a certain age!!! settle DOOOOWWWWN!! _*no one is perfect! no such thing as 'perfect' love/lover!!*_") that's been planted & rooted into each brain, even I'm still trapped despite all the keys.

but I believe if at some point, somehow someone can tap into this wavelength (most likely _unintentionally_), s/he'll just get it instantly and their lives would change in a snap like that. like my experience with the first nova.














I was just being myself whoever I was at the moment, being curious, exploring a semi-forbidden knowledge, and boom!
a lightning struck.. set me free.. while I didn't even realize I was in prison.
I can't see life the same anymore since.

(but yeeaah.. it takes more YEARS of refinement to actually use that initial gem. otherwise why have I been here venting?)


----------



## Prince Adrian

*Conclusion*

*LOVE*
= *RESPECT*
= AUTHENTICITY of both parties
= GENUINE understanding
= play, FLOW
= SATISFYING/FULFILLING emotional & physical intimacy
= INSPIRATION

not
= FEAR
= SLAVERY/doormat-ing yourself
= PAINFUL COMPROMISE & _*SACRIFICE!*_
and other whatnot.

don't let yourself settle for LESS!!
if something in you screaming "there must be more than this!" then* there **IS*!!







​_____
you're wondering the source of inspiration? too bad you must wait in my selfish thread much later.
unless you've got/found your own or simply don't care, then forget it. 
______
and remember I'm a werewolf.


----------



## Charmander

KelsKels said:


> Tried to contribute to another forum, but was too nervous. I've only really ever been apart of anxiety/mental illness related forums, and remembering the people on that forum were normal people made me too anxious to say anything.


Same reason why I don't post much on other forums. The people there aren't always that nice either.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Prince Adrian said:


> why.. thank you, *thank you!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :grin2:


Reminds me of the Marx Brothers -






And you're welcome.


----------



## Prince Adrian

@ANX1 WHAT the.. :lol:haha


----------



## AllTheSame

So...I was going through fb late last night and came across a friend's post. The one that I met on this site, years ago. *sigh* The one I've been crushing on for....idk....forever. And she now has a bf, apparently. Man. Everyone, and I mean everyone I know is with someone right now, or at least dating someone exclusively.

I know I just need to grow up, I just need to get over it. She lives over 1,000 miles away anyway, ffs. It's not like anything was going to ever come of my stupid crush. She may even be reading this and I really dgaf. I'm pretty sure she knows how I feel about her.

We've talked on the phone for hours, hundreds of hours by now, I'm sure. There isn't anything I don't about this woman. I know far, far more about her than her bf does. I even know what she likes in bed, ffs (and she knows what gets me off lol) we've talked about it all before, many times. Wait, though. Let me think about that for a second. I know more about how to get this girl off in bed than her own bf does. Hmmm....what's wrong with this picture? I know she's sort of a sub....but not in the way you're probably thinking. I'd know _*exactly*_ what she wanted, in the bedroom and outside of it lol.

FML, man, FML. I Skyped with her a bit last night. Told her I was very happy for her, and I am. I really am, no one deserves to be loved, no one deserves to be treated like a princess more than this woman. She has been through absolute hell, all nine circles of hell. I won't go into details because I'd never want to give her identity away. I told her that he was a very lucky man, to have her, to be able to hold her in his arms and call her his girl. God I must have told her that at least six times.

*sigh* I'm gonna go convert now, I'm gonna go be a monk someone on some deserted island and never speak to another female again as long as I live. I may as well give up at this point, man. I can't stop thinking about her but it's really pointless to now.

On the upside we're still very good friends. I told her I loved her last night, as a friend, and that I know he's her "rock" now, but I'll always love her, and she told me she loved me too.

This is just....crushing me. Literally. Seriously....crushing me.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's Monday! :stu


----------



## Just Lurking

KelsKels said:


> Tried to contribute to another forum, but was too nervous. I've only really ever been apart of anxiety/mental illness related forums, and remembering the people on that forum were normal people made me too anxious to say anything.





Charmander said:


> Same reason why I don't post much on other forums. The people there aren't always that nice either.


It'd be interesting to see some members here outside the 'SAS environment' (in unrelated forums, that is).

I haven't been active on any other forums in ages, but that's out of lack of interest.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I bet all the plans I have carefully made will end up bodging up, not through error's on my part but just life deciding to say;

"oh I see you've made plans, let me **** those up for you!"


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

I'm thinking about how much I hate most people on earth. How stupid, narcisstic and ignorant most of them are. Ignorance is one of the things I hate the most. People seem to WANT to ignore bad **** on earth. They feel more comfortable about it and feel like good persons at the same time. Because ignoring others that need your help just makes this people dissapear, doesn't it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I bet all the plans I have carefully made will end up bodging up, not through error's on my part but just life deciding to say;
> 
> "oh I see you've made plans, let me **** those up for you!"


 Planning things always seems to make them go all wrong in my experience. And the worst part about it is that when I've planned something out to the finest detail, the ONE thing I didn't plan for is what goes wrong EVERY. DAMN. TIME

And the final nail is that I never learn to sit down and write down everything that could possibly go wrong, pick the one that SEEMS least likely and plan for that.

:lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

WillYouStopDave said:


> Planning things always seems to make them go all wrong in my experience. And the worst part about it is that when I've planned something out to the finest detail, the ONE thing I didn't plan for is what goes wrong EVERY. DAMN. TIME
> 
> And the final nail is that I never learn to sit down and write down everything that could possibly go wrong, pick the one that SEEMS least likely and plan for that.
> 
> :lol


yea its annoying, I try to plan ahead, itinerary style. my plans got sabotaged last week because I didn't take into account the damned engineering work that was on that particular day. of course I **** up sometimes too but its usually something beyond my control that I haven't accounted for. I am no good at being spontaneous, if my plans don't work out, I don't do anything and feel the time/opportunity was wasted. I suppose I should start giving myself plan B and C's or something. I find it hard enough to get plan A organised lol :/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> yea its annoying, I try to plan ahead, itinerary style. my plans got sabotaged last week because I didn't take into account the damned engineering work that was on that particular day. of course I **** up sometimes too but its usually something beyond my control that I haven't accounted for. I am no good at being spontaneous, if my plans don't work out, I don't do anything and feel the time/opportunity was wasted. I suppose I should start giving myself plan B and C's or something. I find it hard enough to get plan A organised lol :/


 That's the thing. I'm TERRIBLE at being spontaneous. But usually when something does accidentally go right, it was spontaneous and unplanned.

Maybe if I planned to do everything in my power to make stuff go wrong it would backfire in a way that actually works for me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Prince Adrian said:


> @*ANX1* WHAT the.. :lol:haha


 @Prince Adrian

Thank yo. :b 

It's parts from Day At The Races movie by the Marx Brothers.


----------



## Tokztero

Its time to go home.


----------



## Crisigv

Apparently, I am nothing, I exist. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Pongowaffle

It took me almost 10 minutes to figure out how to spell the word Acquaintance correctly. This happens every time I use this word.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

All out of tea bags, used the dust at the bottom of the container to make tea. #Britishpeople


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I hate getting a headache every monday.


----------



## AussiePea

Persephone The Dread said:


> All out of tea bags, used the dust at the bottom of the container to make tea. #Britishpeople


Running out of tea is a horrid feeling, though running out of milk for my tea is even worse.


----------



## StephCurry

Mmmmmmm just ordered kebab takeaway for the first time in weeks. Man this **** tastes good #studentlyf #0f***sgiven


----------



## AllTheSame

Allison Porter really does have an amazing voice. And, she's pretty easy on the eyes. Ffs. Whether she wins or not I think she's gonna have it made from here on out.


----------



## AllTheSame

AussiePea said:


> Running out of tea is a horrid feeling, though running out of milk for my tea is even worse.


First world problems lol? I'm a big tea drinker since I've gotten completely off of soda. I probably drink between half a gallon and a full gallon of iced tea a day (caffeine and sugar free), then a hot cup of chamomile before bed sometimes. I can't imagine putting milk in it though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Bad: all I have to eat for the next week is cereal.

Good: I'm lucky to have something to eat every day.

Friggin life...


----------



## Xenagos

Just found out Andrew Luck is starting a book club! I'm going to the bookstore later on today or tomorrow to buy Daniel J. Brown's _The Boys in the Boat_. I'm already involved with 3 book clubs on meetup, why not one more. :lol This is why I love joining book clubs, it forces me read least one book a month no matter what. Usually, I'll finish whatever we're reading ahead of time and grab something else to read in the meantime. Just to clarify we only meet once we all have finished the book. I just can't get into reading as a group no.. just no. Reading to me is a private matter but once I'm done I want to discuss what I read with others.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AussiePea said:


> Running out of tea is a horrid feeling, though running out of milk for my tea is even worse.


I used to need milk in tea, but then five or so years ago started drinking it black occasionally and I guess I got used to it, since then I've used less milk too. I'd still prefer some milk though unless it's green tea.


----------



## AussiePea

Persephone The Dread said:


> I used to need milk in tea, but then five or so years ago started drinking it black occasionally and I guess I got used to it, since then I've used less milk too. I'd still prefer some milk though unless it's green tea.


I think it's probably a mental thing for me, I mean I doubt a drop of milk which makes up 1% of the volume of the drink actually does much for the taste!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

AussiePea said:


> Running out of tea is a horrid feeling, though running out of milk for my tea is even worse.


I've never understood milk in tea. I use it in coffee, but to my American tastebuds it just makes no sense in tea. (idk if you knew, that's actually a cultural difference. Americans don't put milk in tea.)


----------



## SofaKing

That I just used up the last of my apple whiskey...and while I don't drink too often...that I'm still feeling like that's a loss. I guess I'd rather know it's there on the shelf and not drink it than to wish I had some on the shelf.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I miss that day where it was nice to forget about my responsibilities and just get stupid drunk.


----------



## SofaKing

Wanderlust89 said:


> I miss that day where it was nice to forget to forget about my responsibilities and just get stupid drunk.


Ah yes...working on that now...I don't have enough to get stupid drunk...just enough to get loose and belligerent. Tough day...tough life, tbh.


----------



## AllTheSame

So....this probably belongs more in the "what's bothering you right now" thread, but I'll be damned if I'm stepping foot into that thread anytime soon....

I just found out my daughter was just, literally just now, through a very late therapy appointment with a psychiatrist, diagnosed with depression and anxiety. She's 15 years old. And now she's on Lexapro, ffs. I've talked about this in another thread recently, I knew this was coming but it's still a shock.

My ex-wife sent me the schedule for this week...of all the individual therapy, group therapy, family therapy appointments. It's....a lot. I'm just praying that she's going to be OK.


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> So....this probably belongs more in the "what's bothering you right now" thread, but I'll be damned if I'm stepping foot into that thread anytime soon....
> 
> I just found out my daughter was just, literally just now, through a very late therapy appointment with a psychiatrist, diagnosed with depression and anxiety. She's 15 years old. And now she's on Lexapro, ffs. I've talked about this in another thread recently, I knew this was coming but it's still a shock.
> 
> My ex-wife sent me the schedule for this week...of all the individual therapy, group therapy, family therapy appointments. It's....a lot. I'm just praying that she's going to be OK.


I feel like that is way too young to have to go through all that. Let alone having to take drugs for it. In a way, I am glad my parents ignored my anxiety and depression, who knows what I would be like now if I was all drugged up. I am sorry you and your family are going through that. Just support your kids as much as possible, and you will get through it.


----------



## SADzombie

Lets Beat Social Anxiety said:


> For me, I'm thinking about how soaked I'm gonna get when I go pick up my girlfriend from work in an hour. It's rainy season in Thailand right now, and I have a motorbike...no car.
> 
> Rain coat on and hope it doesn't soak through this time!
> 
> What's on *your* mind?


I'm thinking about how awesome it sounds that OP picks his girlfriend up from work in the rain on a motorcycle in Thailand. Sounds like the beginning of a really badass anime movie.


----------



## DeBow24

What's on my mind? How bored and lonely I am all the time


----------



## KelsKels

My doctor is going to call me on Wednesday. I'm sure he probably just wants to know how the buspar and xanax combo is working. I wonder if I should tell him I quit my job because of my ears and anxiety. 
I don't know if that's something I should fill him in on or if it would be a waste of time. I know he wants to refer me to another therapist but don't want to pay someone when I'm not making any money myself.


----------



## Wanderlust89

SofaKing said:


> Ah yes...working on that now...I don't have enough to get stupid drunk...just enough to get loose and belligerent. Tough day...tough life, tbh.


If you ever feel like doing so at a bar, a couple of Adios drinks should get you there quickly. :3


----------



## SofaKing

Wanderlust89 said:


> If you ever feel like doing so at a bar, a couple of Adios drinks should get you there quickly. :3


Wow...had to look up the recipe on that one...loaded. I'm sure you're right.

Since I don't want to drink/drive and I don't want to be in a smokey environment, I typically won't go to bars. I just need to work on a better stocked home bar!


----------



## KelsKels

I really don't know if I'll ever want children. I definitely don't right now.. they seem like much more work than their worth. Honestly I just think kids are annoying rather than cute. Whenever a baby was brought into work and all the girls around me lost their minds.. I just wanted it to stay as far away from me as possible. They look like a ball and chain of responsibility.
But you never know.. I could always change my mind in the future. If I ever became a parent though, I'm fairly sure it'd be a tough love relationship. I was so sheltered and overly protected as a child, I would never do that to anyone else. I know what it feels like to not be able to listen to music on the radio or watch TV because it's secular and evil.. and I had to maintain my innocence as long as possible.. yeah not a good way to parent.


----------



## Wanderlust89

SofaKing said:


> Wow...had to look up the recipe on that one...loaded. I'm sure you're right.
> 
> Since I don't want to drink/drive and I don't want to be in a smokey environment, I typically won't go to bars. I just need to work on a better stocked home bar!


Even better! Yes, it's called Adios for a reason.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm considering the prospect of adding my crush on Skype (I'm pretty sure I found the right person), though I'm literally ****ing terrified of the idea, lollll. I really, really want to talk to him, though. I love how I'm so pathetic I can't even look directly at him for more than 2 seconds before my face becomes a frying pan. ((((-:


----------



## Mur

Hmmmm, seems like this site was having some issues a moment ago.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I started listening to Kid A by Radiohead and my brother came in my room to tell me something, then got distracted and asked me if that was my music. In a way, this might be the most insulting thing anyone has ever said about Radiohead lmfao.


----------



## StephCurry

Getting a trim tomorrow. For the love of God I really hope the barber doesn't try to make small talk with me...


----------



## harrison

StephCurry said:


> Getting a trim tomorrow. For the love of God I really hope *the barber* doesn't try to make small talk with me...


Barber? Come on now mate now that's not the way to go - especially at your age.

You should be going to a nice salon so you can check out all good looking girls working there. (actually I still do it - embarassing I know. :hide )


----------



## harrison

Some people have what could only be described as an exotic dress sense. There was this guy on my flight home the other day that had a full jump-suit on - it was black, with a hood, and had large gold flying unicorns all over it. (see below)

I definitely should have asked for a photo.


----------



## Overdrive

Was checking ebay lately, a guy was selling his Jupiter-8 for 12 000$... He must have been on crack or something before put it on ebay.


----------



## StephCurry

don said:


> Barber? Come on now mate now that's not the way to go - especially at your age.
> 
> You should be going to a nice salon so you can check out all good looking girls working there. (actually I still do it - embarassing I know. :hide )


Haha :lol Fair enough Don, but I always get a buzzcut because that's really the only hairstyle that kinda suits me, since my hair is too bloody thick to do anything with.

So no need for the salon :b .. but ever if there was a need, I wouldn't want to go there if it's filled with women :frown2: Right now I'm just trying to avoid every situation where there's females, because I'm certain they judge me _much_ more than guys do. That might be irrational, sure, but that's just how I feel right now...


----------



## harrison

StephCurry said:


> Haha :lol Fair enough Don, but I always get a buzzcut because that's really the only hairstyle that kinda suits me, since my hair is too bloody thick to do anything with.
> 
> So no need for the salon :b .. but ever if there was a need, I wouldn't want to go there if it's filled with women :frown2: Right now I'm just trying to avoid every situation where there's females, because I'm certain they judge me _much_ more than guys do. That might be irrational, sure, but that's just how I feel right now...


Don't worry mate - things will change. I used to actually be terrified of going to the hairdresser. (all those cute girls) I used to postpone it until absolutely necessary. Now for some reason I can go without much a problem - mostly because everyone starts to ignore you once you get to my age - it's like you're not actually sitting there.

It does have it's advantages though.

I saw you closed down that outrageous thread of yours?


----------



## StephCurry

don said:


> Don't worry mate - things will change. I used to actually be terrified of going to the hairdresser. (all those cute girls) I used to postpone it until absolutely necessary. Now for some reason I can go without much a problem - mostly because everyone starts to ignore you once you get to my age - it's like you're not actually sitting there.
> 
> It does have it's advantages though.
> *
> I saw you closed down that outrageous thread of yours? *


Yes mate, you can take a look for yourself and see why! :lol

It was just the same individuals repeating the same drivel. There's only so much ignorance one can take - I feel as though some people actually get a kick out of continuous, pointless arguing lmao :haha Nobody understands my situation but me, so I'm going to do what _I_ feel is right, as you said 

Also, I received some PMs regarding that thread - some of which came from individuals who didn't even post on thread. They were all friendly messages, though


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

pushing your luck....


----------



## millenniumman75

I hope that large ant I saw wasn't the beginning of bigger things....


----------



## SamanthaStrange

What is going on with SAS right now? :serious:


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> What is going on with SAS right now? :serious:


What are people experiencing...? I'm on my tablet so I'm not noticing much, though it seems to be slightly buggy. :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> What are people experiencing...? I'm on my tablet so I'm not noticing much, though it seems to be slightly buggy. :/


I keep getting an error message, then I have to refresh a bunch of times to fix it. There was also about 10 minutes when I first logged in that the page wouldn't load at all.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SamanthaStrange said:


> I keep getting an error message, then I have to refresh a bunch of times to fix it. There was also about 10 minutes when I first logged in that the page wouldn't load at all.


I'm on my laptop, not experiencing anything.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I keep getting an error message, then I have to refresh a bunch of times to fix it. There was also about 10 minutes when I first logged in that the page wouldn't load at all.


I thought I was the only one, lol. A lot of stuff is not loading for me.


----------



## lonerroom

How to stop my "drawer's block" so I cna continue finishing my project


----------



## tea111red

"Donald Trump does not care if Lena Dunham leaves the country should he be elected president, and he said it would be even better if Rosie O'Donnell followed. "

lmao. sometimes he cracks me up.


----------



## Xenagos

Why is there no fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood. F**k I'm starving right now.


----------



## Crisigv

I hate being crazy.


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> I keep getting an error message, then I have to refresh a bunch of times to fix it. There was also about 10 minutes when I first logged in that the page wouldn't load at all.


I'm experiencing all sorts of weird issues, now.  Site seems to be breaking apart.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't know why I let myself get so hopeful. Everything came crashing down. They can all go 'f' themselves.


----------



## sarahthealien

how i had a meltdown in front of my friends


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I was hanging around my crush's skype profile, debating whether or not I should actually send that message and request. I saw this link that I suspected would just take me to some page showing details about his details. I clicked it, and to my utter horror, it ****ing dialed.

Nice!!!! No turning back now, I suppose!!! Embarrassment is inevitable. ((((((

I sent an awkward message and now I await a response, dying. I'm afraid to open the ****ing app lol..... I didn't actually send a request, though I really, really should have. Why do I make constant bad decisions???? I should die lol.

I love suffering. :^)


----------



## LostinReverie

Your intelligence doesn't determine your value


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> I'm experiencing all sorts of weird issues, now.  Site seems to be breaking apart.


The site's been breaking apart for the past three years and continues its progress in doing so. It's just a very slow process thanks to the efforts that went into it from 2000-2013.


----------



## Mur

Hmmmm, May 1-5 are the next days that I can do _that _huh? I'll be sure not to miss it this time around.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

That troll is f***ing relentless.


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> That troll is f***ing relentless.


She's after me now, too. :grin2:

Apparently the only insult she can think up is that I'm fat. I was really hoping for something more creative. :bah


----------



## Crisigv

Lucky mods get to go troll hunting.


----------



## Grillo89

dogs


----------



## tehuti88

I think I'm having another olfactory hallucination. A new one. I've been smelling peppered meat all day and there is no peppered meat in the house, that I'm aware of.

The problem is this phantom scent is making me hungry. :/


----------



## InsomniZac206

My shrink won't shrink my problems, I need more klonopin. Real talk.


----------



## bad baby

feeling nauseated and bloated and slightly drunk. wish i could throw up, but i can't.

i'm going to visit my friend in the hospital tomorrow. i'm worried about her, but at the same time dreading it.

1-week break. i've been looking forward to it for ages. but now that it's here all i can think about are all the errands i have to run (uggggh), and how much i want to just quit and go home.

god i'm so depressing. i wouldn't want to hang out with me.. except i don't have much choice do i :/


----------



## Sharikov

I'm really angry, the hairdresser has cut too short my hair :mum

@bad baby i've just looked at your sign, you've seen "sei mai stata sulla luna?" in Italian ?


----------



## bad baby

i used to say i don't want to go to tokyo, but i think i was just afraid - of the big city and big bills, bright lights and bright people.

you spend your life being 70% happy, and trying to fill the other 30% with vices, both benign and harmful, all the while gazing forlornly at your 100%, wondering what the hell is wrong with you that you just can't be satisfied.

a move will either make me even more crazy than i am now, or edge me closer to the sense of belonging i've always sought.

either way, i don't want to have any regrets.

---

@Sharikov yes! i saw it on a flight to frankfurt a few years ago. come to think of it, so many of these in-flight movies are along the "eat, pray, love" vein. it's all a ploy to get you to travel more and rake in the profits. i've seen a few italian movies, back when i was teaching myself the language. "tre metri sopra il cielo" was one of my favorites. but now that i'm not a teenager anymore, it's more or less on par with the twilight series.


----------



## Sharikov

bad baby said:


> i've seen a few italian movies, back when i was teaching myself the language. "tre metri sopra il cielo" was one of my favorites. but now that i'm not a teenager anymore, it's more or less on par with the twilight series.


Yes, we say that's a kind of movie for 13-14 years old girls 

But it's nice to see that someone want (or have tried) to learn Italian


----------



## bad baby

Sharikov said:


> Yes, we say that's a kind of movie for 13-14 years old girls
> 
> But it's nice to see that someone want (or have tried) to learn Italian


haha. it's a good story though.

and you have World Cup 2006 to thank for that


----------



## Sharikov

bad baby said:


> and you have World Cup 2006 to thank for that


Yes, but it's 10 years ago and our football team it's not the same 

In Japan you follow our football ?


----------



## bad baby

Sharikov said:


> Yes, but it's 10 years ago and our football team it's not the same
> 
> In Japan you follow our football ?


oh well. i don't follow footy anymore, but as long as the italian team still has good-looking men, i'm fine with it!

football is pretty big here, especially amongst teenage boys. but baseball is #1.


----------



## Sharikov

bad baby said:


> oh well. i don't follow footy anymore, but as long as the italian team still has good-looking men, i'm fine with it!
> 
> football is pretty big here, especially amongst teenage boys. but baseball is #1.


ahahahahah, yeah, most of them are like "sex symbols"

In our first division (Serie A) have played some fantastic japanese football player, i remember Hidetoshi Nakata 

Actually there's Honda and Nagatomo which plays in Milan and Internazionale


----------



## bad baby

:mum


Sharikov said:


> ahahahahah, yeah, most of them are like "sex symbols"
> 
> In our first division (Serie A) have played some fantastic japanese football player, i remember Hidetoshi Nakata
> 
> Actually there's Honda and Nagatomo which plays in Milan and Internazionale


those names mean nothing to me. honda is a car, and hidetoshi sounds like a cross between a brand of electronics and the name of one of my students ;/

speaking of sex symbols-


----------



## Sharikov

bad baby said:


> speaking of sex symbols-


Ahahahahahah


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Never pity the dead, pity only the living.

I had on the RnB radio special today and your song came on. I can't believe it's been 13 years man. I couldn't help but feel a pang of sadness as I sifted through some of our old memories together on High st.


----------



## KelsKels

wtf facebook... I saved my picture as a jpg.. its only 948 KB. WHY TF are you telling me it doesn't meet your requirements? IT DOES. UGH.

Same exact file has no problem being uploaded from mobile though. Ooooookay then >.>


----------



## Charmander

https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexfinnis/no-more-gag-reflex?utm_term=.grqOeNgQn#.ocQ0rdzRk

I've learnt something new. :um

I was only looking at this because I think I swallowed a fish bone.


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexfinnis/no-more-gag-reflex?utm_term=.grqOeNgQn#.ocQ0rdzRk
> 
> I've learnt something new. :um
> 
> I was only looking at this because I think I swallowed a fish bone.


Hmm, so it does actually work? Interesting. :laugh:


----------



## Charmander

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm, so it does actually work? Interesting. :laugh:


It kind of does!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I feel so out of the loop. Can someone cliffnotes this recent trolling for me?


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I was better at talking, maybe people would want to hang around longer.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm starting to be able to identify the troll before they've even outed themselves. Granted, they can only last as long as 1-3 posts (if even that long) before making themselves painfully obvious, and each account sounds exactly the same (originality...0% :yawn ) so this isn't much of an accomplishment.

But still. Interesting.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame

I haven't seen a single sign of a troll, anywhere either. Must be targeting certain people lol? Idk. Edit: nevermind.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I haven't been to the Fun Forum in a while. It's like a breath of fresh air, away from all the SAS drama.

Watching British youtubers' vlogs. A lot of them live in high tech apartments. Why can't we have those types of apartments here in LA?

Now using google to try to find a high tech apartment in LA...


----------



## KelsKels

Suicidal thoughts.. why can't I be normal?

Oh great.. I'm at the top of the page.


----------



## coeur_brise

^^:hug

Why am I not normal? I wonder that too often. Often enough to notice something off. Why don't I exactly "fear" my heart getting broken? Because it's like a game. Of course I fear it once it's possible and yet I still go on like it's an Italian opera and it just ends happily/people are singing out loud/amor e palpito del'universo kind of stuff. Gahhhd. In a way I knew it was some kind of game in and of itself. I was a pawn. No wait.. Yes.

Amor is palpito. It is croce e delizia al cor.


----------



## millenniumman75

Planning my Saturday....


----------



## lilyamongthorns

A former actress from my favorite movie is now a nurse. She worked at the hospital where I used to be a patient.. what a small world. I wonder if I ever walked passed her. I always get so starstruck. She was gorgeous then and she's still gorgeous now. My fears of aging have disappeared.


----------



## AceEmoKid

happy 42


----------



## AllTheSame

Getting ready to go pick up my daughters. Probably going to swing by my apartment for a bit. My son really wants to see what games I have lol, and the girls want to go swimming. And maybe I'll get a chance to do a quick workout at the gym there.


----------



## farfegnugen

Just 5 more stressful days, then I'm going on a 30 mile run or hike or something to decompress!


----------



## Hikin

I wanna get myself an ukulele just to play "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" by Iz. Probably not a good financial choice, but oh well...it just sounds so awkward on acoustic guitar !


----------



## tea111red

lilyamongthorns said:


> A former actress from my favorite movie is now a nurse. She worked at the hospital where I used to be a patient.. what a small world. I wonder if I ever walked passed her. I always get so starstruck. She was gorgeous then and she's still gorgeous now. My fears of aging have disappeared.


That sounds pretty cool.....who is the actress?


----------



## lilyamongthorns

tea111red said:


> That sounds pretty cool.....who is the actress?


Cari Shayne


----------



## tea111red

lilyamongthorns said:


> Cari Shayne


Yeah, she has aged pretty well. Her story is pretty inspiring to me (I checked out her LinkedIn), personally, since I still think I want to be a nurse (still trying to decide if I have it in me to be one). It looks like she became one at 40, too, so that gives me some hope. Thanks for sharing your thoughts on here.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

tea111red said:


> Yeah, she has aged pretty well. Her story is pretty inspiring to me (I checked out her LinkedIn), personally, since I still think I want to be a nurse (still trying to decide if I have it in me to be one). It looks like she became one at 40, too, so that gives me some hope. Thanks for sharing your thoughts on here.


You're welcome. I'm so glad you were inspired. It inspired me too. It's never too late to pursue your dreams.


----------



## Kevin001

My anxiety always spikes when I'm in dressing rooms. I'm always worrying about another customer needing to use the room.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I wish I was better at talking, maybe people would want to hang around longer.


True friends don't need to talk regularly, or talk at all


----------



## Crisigv

Maverick34 said:


> True friends don't need to talk regularly, or talk at all


That's true, I guess.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Damn, now that is one seriously messed up individual. I genuinely feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker




----------



## Overdrive

Kevin001 said:


> My anxiety always spikes when I'm in dressing rooms. I'm always worrying about another customer needing to use the room.


Haha same, i always try those new clothes really fast, hoping there are no strangers coming at the wrong moment.


----------



## Maverick34

Of having sex, but I have no one


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Blehhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## KelsKels

I feel like it would be unfair of me to reproduce. My family is so riddled with mental issues.. and my husbands family is full of addicts. They'd be losing the genetic lottery.


----------



## Charmander

I end up muting most of the notifications I get on Youtube now. People get into too many boring arguments on there and always want the last word.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

This has been the strangest 2 weeks on SAS. I wonder if these kind of things happen regularly or if I am only seeing it now...

Any way, back to looking at floor plans and cute mini homes. :mushy


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Charmander said:


> I end up muting most of the notifications I get on Youtube now. People get into too many boring arguments on there and always want the last word.


 I don't usually read the comments on there. I don't generally post any of my own. It's pretty predictable though. Pretty much anything you put on the internet, if enough people see it someone will want to argue even if it isn't controversial at all.

I can think of several youtubers right off who attract trolls like flies. It's almost funny sometimes because most of these people are completely uncontroversial as far as who they are and what their videos are. Sometimes I think they create their own trolls just to liven their channels up and get people to keep coming back.

I think it's the competition. Because there's money to be made on there for the right people, they're always trying to figure out how to get more hits.


----------



## thelightsareon

I'm thinking, why do I wake up every sunday and immediately feel more depressed than any other day of the week. I wake at 13:00 hours and feel like everyone else is out enjoying life and i'm lying in bed like a loser. 

Plus, my girlfriend always wants to go shopping on sundays but my anxiety won't let me go. It angers me that she has to go with other people because of my stupid issues. 

Such is life with SA i guess.


----------



## SofaKing

Life..and it's fragility...fine one moment (or so you think) and then you're not...in the hospital or just dead. At any age, there isn't always a tomorrow for living or living at the same standard as before.

Let this sink in...we all know someone dear who has come to that point, even if we haven't yet ourselves.

We're not invincible... this "can happen to me". "Stuff happens", but so much is within our control to reduce the chance of stuff happening.

A motivator for some...a demotivator for others.

What will it mean to you?


----------



## thelightsareon

Very true, SofaKing. 

We all just need that push to get started... then the possibilities are endless. So many talented, loving and honest people being held back by our unrealistic outlook on life. Watching others succeed. Do it while you can.

Life's carers should not fear life, life's haters, the evil, the devious and the unkind... They should fear life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Downstairs is a weird mixture of paint remover, cleaning fluid and bacon.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I can't wait for my vacation. I feel like I'm ****ing up a lot the last two weeks.


----------



## feels

I'm either on or I'm off. Saturday I was talkative as **** and feeling super comfortable with myself and but yesterday I felt much more reserved and somewhat insecure. Not sure how to keep it consistent, but it's getting better.


----------



## rdrr

i need motivation.


----------



## Amphoteric

The latest episode of Game of Thrones


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Breakfast is the most important meal of the day...I rarely eat it though


----------



## SASer213504

i need a Bplus PE4L-
EC060A, Nvidia gtx 770 and a PSU to get my free internet and to make my arma3 run smoothly.


----------



## Charmander

Not even worth the aggro.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

:roll I'm not going to be made to feel bad for standing up for myself when I'm being bullied.


----------



## Don Aman

I just agreed to go to a Bonnie Raitt concert with an acquaintance. Nice of them to invite me but I have no desire to see Bonnie Raitt. I hope I don't end up ruining their experience if my attempt to feign enthusiasm falls flat.


----------



## AllTheSame

I hope Alisan Porter wins The Voice. Girls is amazing. Incredible voice and kinda cute, too. Laith is pretty amazing, too.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I feel like I should stay away from here for a few days, I'm just going to be angry when I'm logged in here because I'm upset that the moderators would abuse their power like that, and then ****ing laugh at me for complaining about it.


----------



## TryingMara

I couldn't help think what it would be like if we went together.


----------



## Crisigv

Apparently a dead body was found in an apartment, and only because of the smell. I'm scared that will be me one day.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I really need to stop overreacting. I mean overeating.


----------



## The Punisher

Need to sleep,night everyone


----------



## feels

Sounds like some crazy **** is going down outside right now. Lots of horns and tires screeching. Living in the city still feels bizarre lol. Also, I can't wait until I can come home tomorrow, make some chicken nuggets, and then just ****ing spam episodes of Chopped. Then I have two days off and these will be the first in a while where I don't have **** to do so I can just chill all day.


----------



## uziq

I just hit a full voice D#5. WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT. I CAN'T BELIEVE IT. I HAVEN'T EVEN SANG MUCH LATELY, LET ALONE SANG HIGH.


----------



## coeur_brise

I just ordered a pack of Korean fire noodles. Why do I do these things. I gotta stop impulse buying. Plus impulse eating. And impulse anything.


----------



## Prince Adrian

hehee.. there's a synchronicity here.. maybe my initial instinct was right after all?


----------



## Prince Adrian

​


----------



## Prince Adrian

*1. Another EQUILIBRIUM!*



Prince Adrian said:


> this is truly effective against Puzzle No. 2 no doubt, but on the other hand a part of the blue smoke is (and there's some green liquid in there!)..
> 
> o r d i n a r i n e s s
> mundanity
> 
> +
> 
> awkwardness
> judgements
> 
> _are KILLING ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_​





Prince Adrian said:


> maybe no wonder then, that I've been thinking lowly of him (thus strengthening/'feeding' the _validly_ frightened me, giving me more reasons to avoid him).. and few others who briefly but deeply caught my heart..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - because they are TOO 'EASY'..
> _"I need something COUNTER 'intuitive'!!"
> _A challenge leading to a divine reward at the end of an expedition!


















​


----------



## Prince Adrian

*2.*
















​


----------



## Prince Adrian

and.. I'm also starting getting out of this virtual reality..!! incredible!








​


----------



## probably offline

take me with you


----------



## bad baby

damn, it's 4:30am already. where did all the time go. stayed up all night yet again without even trying. gotta love depression.

>;(


----------



## Kevin001

I might have to face my fear of riding in a taxi soon.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

probably offline said:


> take me with you


That's very cute!


----------



## tehuti88

No more complimenting people in the picture thread unless I already know them well. Almost closed the page without commenting but then sucked up the courage and posted anyway. Thought I was being brave/supportive. Dumb. Who cares what some fat ugly old hag thinks of their appearance.

I used to have a rule against commenting on users' looks. Now I remember why. Rule reinstated.


----------



## KelsKels

Really want more ink.. I might get some done even though I'm not working. Hopefully it won't make it harder to find a job.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I need to grow a backbone and stop being so pathetic. This **** shouldn't bother me. Other people's opinions and stereotypes do not represent me. Even if it feels like most people believe that.

Society... What is that? A giant tribe? Who needs that? Who's brain was designed for coping with this? Millions of people who don't know each other and their opinions are supposed to count and influence your life? And all I'm seeing now is increasing collectivism. What bull****. I need to be self sufficient. Buy some land somewhere and set up an off-grid microhome. Focus on a few individual's who aren't *******s and travel.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> No more complimenting people in the picture thread unless I already know them well. Almost closed the page without commenting but then sucked up the courage and posted anyway. Thought I was being brave/supportive. Dumb. Who cares what some fat ugly old hag thinks of their appearance.
> 
> I used to have a rule against commenting on users' looks. Now I remember why. Rule reinstated.


 well I'd care, what happened?


----------



## SofaKing

This commercial makes me want to have a pig to take for walks. Mr. Loba, loba..

https://ispot.tv/a/A68z


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

****ing cops, using tickets to get revenue for the city.


----------



## AllTheSame

You know, the douchebag that harassed Amy Schumer really ought to be laid out. That's my girl. He just walks up to her, and when she politely asks him to not video her, and to leave her alone, he just keeps doing it. He says "no it's America and we paid for you". Dafuq does that even mean, that doesn't even make sense. And so he keeps harassing her. In front of his family, no less. What a dick.

See, Amy needs me. I could be her bodyguard. I woulda laid him out, right there lol.


----------



## cosmicslop

Back when I was a teenager I kept an art journal. Browsing through Pinterest made me reminisce about the idea of keeping one and how it would be nice to have another one. But actually thinking about the effort of keeping one doesn't muster any motivation from me. I feel like I have to wait until I'm a middle aged woman with time to spare for that desire to do art-journaling to come up again. 

What looks interesting to me though is bullet journaling. It's basically a productivity machine from the looks of it. Everything from basic mothly/daily/future to dos, tracking exercise/mood episodes/gratititude, recipe planning, what you wanna read or watch etc, anything useful to you all in one notebook that actually makes sense. I need that.


----------



## bad baby

what's with these crazy winds? i don't wanna go anywhere. i mean i do, but i don't wanna go to another office bbq and have an awkward time engaging in dumb conversations about nothing, all the while trying not to stress about all the calorific food and people teasing me about my eating habits (i know it's all in good fun, but still). god knows i've had way too many of those.

the way we socialize is all ****ed up. all the alcohol and food and late nights and inane endless loop-cycle chatter. sometimes i think, why can't we gather regularly for meditations on top of a mountain at 7am with nothing but fresh clear spring water and talk about dharma and the path to spiritual nirvana!!! but then i'd probably just find an excuse not to go. and even if i did make it there it would probably get boring after a handful of times... maybe i'm just an excitement addict. and this damned introversion isn't doing any favors in getting me the level of stimulation i need in order not to die of ennui. but then aspects of the daily grind feel like overstimulation, and i find myself overwhelmingly gravitating towards nature and solitude during my down time. wtf i don't get me. i don't get me at all.


----------



## Memory

been trying to get this programming project to work right for the past few hours and now i have a headache and i give up.


----------



## SofaKing

Memory said:


> been trying to get this programming project to work right for the past few hours and now i have a headache and i give up.


omg, I know this feeling...I google the problems i face...and find someone who has the exact same issue, but the solution works for them and still doesn't work for me! So frustrating.

Sometimes a good night sleep brings a new perspective.

What language are you programming in?


----------



## Memory

SofaKing said:


> omg, I know this feeling...I google the problems i face...and find someone who has the exact same issue, but the solution works for them and still doesn't work for me! So frustrating.
> 
> Sometimes a good night sleep brings a new perspective.
> 
> What language are you programming in?


ugh yeah that is always what happens to me. google is useless sometimes. it's c++ and I really wish I could sleep but I was supposed to send it tonight. blehh gonna take an advil and keep trying.:yawn


----------



## SofaKing

Memory said:


> ugh yeah that is always what happens to me. google is useless sometimes. it's c++ and I really wish I could sleep but I was supposed to send it tonight. blehh gonna take an advil and keep trying.:yawn


Too bad...I do java, c#. C++ can really be a bear with stacks and pointers.

I doubt I can help, but you can pm me if you want.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bad baby

looking and feeling like **** is the new black.


----------



## coeur_brise

bad baby said:


> looking and feeling like **** is the new black.


Well, here's a picture that'll cheer you up hopefully.










I'm not feeling so hot. Why do I always want what I can't have? Personality traits and characteristics that are completely the opposite of my own. A free-er mind. An interesting one. Warmth, friendliness, free smiles. Long story short, I'm kicking myselfbecause I'm not what I see in other people. This kicking is a straight beginning of an existential crisis, thinly veiled way of questioning and wondering whether to exist or to not exist.

Becoming Ophelia anytime now.


----------



## bad baby

^thanks, it means a lot to me that someone cares. although at this point no amount of fluffy rabbits can save me from the dark recesses of my soul.

my hormones are all out of whack and i'm gaining weight. the alternate binge-starve cycles aren't helping. every day i feel alternately hyped up (almost like a consistent low-grade feel of caffeine jitters) or sluggish (like a hangover with/out the alcohol). interspersed with moments of anger and stress when i think about work and social/romantic life (or the lack thereof).

i feel no real motivation to get to know most of the people i've met, a good number of them seem like deadbeats anyway. or maybe they're just like me and running from something, who knows. libido = 0 (has been for quite a while). some days i almost forget i'm in my 20s, and people ask me about dating and it's like i suddenly remember that's a thing that people my age are supposed to be doing and i forgot that i'm even eligible. i feel old. but at the same time i've missed out on a chunk of life experiences in my formative years. i no longer feel like i lagging behind my peers, i've made up for some of my lost time with hard work and bluffing. but i still feel somewhat...incomplete.

this song just popped into my head as i'm typing this-


----------



## bad baby

wow. every song by The Enemy speaks to me with real power and conviction


----------



## unemployment simulator

I have been fantasizing a lot recently about being a multimillionaire. I have never really entertained this thought before, it's always seemed so pointless to me because of the fact it will never happen. I dunno why i've been thinking about it more, but i've been going over what I would do with the money.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am baffled - I am calm in the midst of a nervous hurricane around me.


----------



## Crisigv

god I am so depressed


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Well, that was rather ironic.


----------



## TryingMara

I want to be an integral part of your life.


----------



## Crisigv

I crashed a car meet as I was getting a coffee tonight. I'm sure they all thought I was a loser as I drove by.


----------



## KelsKels

I don't understand how people can believe in Christianity. The entire religion is based on blood sacrifice.. how barbaric. When the Aztecs believe in it, its brutal and crazy. When Christians believe in it, its holy and pure?


----------



## millenniumman75

KelsKels said:


> I don't understand how people can believe in Christianity. The entire religion is based on blood sacrifice.. how barbaric. When the Aztecs believe in it, its brutal and crazy. When Christians believe in it, its holy and pure?


Blood sacrifice? That was Old Testament stuff. That was for laws on purity from sin way back before Jesus. It's all about repentance and His blood shed for us.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

4,000 !


----------



## Ominous Indeed

KelsKels said:


> I don't understand how people can believe in Christianity. The entire religion is based on blood sacrifice.. how barbaric. When the Aztecs believe in it, its brutal and crazy. When Christians believe in it, its holy and pure?


When one person believes something, he is crazy.

When a lot of people believe something, it's called religion.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I need to stop being so emotionally weak & pathetic. Everybody around me is so strong and capable in comparison. As usual, I'm the stunted baby that is left behind, unable to keep up -'grow up'- as they say. :/


----------



## IHaveProblems

Right now, im worrying about going back to the Dr on friday and on Sat I have to go eat sushi, i think my heart is going too pop


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Just wondering about some first world problem here. What happens if I report my own post, and what happens if I quote or mention someone in my signature.


----------



## socialanxietyfreak98

how sad and lonely i am ..all because of SA. ..how i need someone to talk to


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I crashed a car meet as I was getting a coffee tonight. I'm sure they all thought I was a loser as I drove by.


Was it a Mazda car meet?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why do people keep bumping super old threads? :stu


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why do people keep bumping super old threads? :stu


I'm sure it's a good way to piss people off, embarrass someone with their old posts.


----------



## AllTheSame

KelsKels said:


> I don't understand how people can believe in Christianity. The entire religion is based on blood sacrifice.. how barbaric. When the Aztecs believe in it, its brutal and crazy. When Christians believe in it, its holy and pure?


I don't have a problem with religion, just organized religion. Whenever two or more people get together in the name of any religion bad things are bound to happen. The best thing my ex-wife and I ever did for ourselves, or for our children was to leave the Catholic Church.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I was walking my dog yesterday early evening when two extremely bored high school college aged teens thought it would be funny to smudge super glue on the knob handle on a water fountain to keep the water running. They also did it to each of the dog water fountains. I walked along the path to realize they did this to all of the water  fountains and dog fountains along the park, probably about a couple dozens of them. I walked my dog again during lunch time today along the same path. All of those water fountains are still running. About 20 hours later. I finally tried calling the park authorities today, but no surprise, no one picked up.


----------



## SofaKing

"this is your life and it's ending one minute at a time" - Tyler Durden


----------



## feels

So I got a random rash on both my forearms and now it looks like it has scarred so that's cool. It's probably just allergies. They been driving me nuts lately. I can't go outside for like 5 minutes without my eyes itching like crazy and now I get these bumps above and below my lips. I took allergy shots for years as a kid. I guess it's about that time again.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Hey fellow Brits,
> Exciting gig news coming Friday!
> Love, Chris


O_O Finally.


----------



## SplendidBob

1. Seriously, every ****ing time I trim underneath my beard with my trimmer I cut a massive chunk off :lol. Every time.

2. Never accidentally fall asleep at 8pm. Always wake up at midnight feeling like absolute crap 



unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I have been fantasizing a lot recently about being a multimillionaire. I have never really entertained this thought before, it's always seemed so pointless to me because of the fact it will never happen. I dunno why i've been thinking about it more, but i've been going over what I would do with the money.


If it helps, just remember that all those surplus money has to come from somewhere right (other people) ?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's amazing how long one can continue existing while hating one's self & not understanding people/socializing


----------



## tea111red

Prayers I don't seem to be getting an answer to. I wish I'd get some signs or more guidance or just something to give me some hope.

(Nonbelievers, go away)


----------



## coeur_brise

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's amazing how long one can continue existing while hating one's self & not understanding people/socializing


We'll figure it out. Live life as if it's to be cherished. Someone today actually told me, "we could die any day. Is that not right?" thankfully he wasn't trying to scam me or get into my pants, but it's true, we could (theoretically) die. So that rewinds the time to now. Sigh. I get what you meant though, and it blows to be there.


----------



## KelsKels

I just finished Voyager, should I read Drums of Autumn next and continue on with this crazy long series.. or start a ng+ in Wild Hunt? I feel like I should finish Far Cry first if I start another game I might not ever pick it up again.. but idk. I can't make up my mind. I kind of wish I could just find a job right now... being unemployed is stressful and kind of boring. I hated my old job, but doing nothing makes me feel like crap too. Damned if you do damned if you don't I guess thats life.

I just wish my life felt less empty. Sad.. I know. But still. Sometimes I think I should just move to Texas and be with my family right away. We booked our flights out to visit.. end of this month. I am so scared to fly. Its the first time I've done it as an adult. Hm...


----------



## Amphoteric

I still keep thinking back to and amusing myself with this comment someone wrote for the "Richard Ashcroft: 'I wouldn't trade what Coldplay have achieved for any of my songs'" article on the Guardian:



> This was the man who fronted potentially one of the great spacerock bands & now he's churning out insipid lounge dross that actually makes Coldplay sound cutting edge. The drugs do work, Richard. Get a faceful of acid now, and take us back to 'A Man Called Sun'.


Brutal honesty :lol


----------



## coeur_brise

Where have I heard the name Kais (spelling?), pronounced like 'kice'. It's such a beautiful name.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Spending way too much time in cars and out of the office lately.


----------



## Crisigv

who am I kidding? no one actually cares about me.


----------



## unemployment simulator

splendidbob said:


> If it helps, just remember that all those surplus money has to come from somewhere right (other people) ?


yea i'm in the company of millions of other hopefuls that haven't won  maybe I should DO the lottery though? maybe it's my mind telling me, this is my best shot at some sort of ideal life. and that at least I should give it a try?


----------



## McFly

I just ordered something online then a few minutes later realized I already had it.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

I hope reincarnation is real. I want a second chance. I'd do it right the second time around.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm sorry I'm such a wretched b****. :cry


----------



## TryingMara

I want to drink till I'm numb.


----------



## Maverick34

TryingMara said:


> I want to drink till I'm numb.


Hope everything is okay, or will be :nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75

It's still early.


----------



## TryingMara

Maverick34 said:


> Hope everything is okay, or will be :nerd:


Thank you.


----------



## Crisigv

How am I supposed to get healthier when I buy myself a chocolate bar and eat the whole thing. I'm so stupid. Now my stomach hurts.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

People refer to seasonal effective disorder with regard to winter and darkness and depression but for me it's opposite, I'm usually more depressed in the summer sun because I can see how much everyone enjoys it and is out and about which simply makes me more aware of how socially challenged I actually am


----------



## tea111red

This depression of mine feels like it's terminal. I've prayed and prayed and prayed and prayed and prayed for decades. I'm tired of waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting for things to get better. Really really, really tired of it. Too bad God is against ______. I don't know, though, I feel so much despair and like I'm going to have to just do it anyway, successfully, maybe again soon, just to escape it. I feel like a lost cause and like He will never send the right person or people into my life to help me and/or get through to me.


----------



## LostinReverie

When I try to turn things around and think of a person having anxiety talking to me, I can't help but laugh. There's no way.


----------



## KelsKels

The thing I hate about my tattoos is that they make people talk to me. I didn't get them so people would ask me about them. Eff off.


----------



## tea111red

The Sound of Silence said:


> When I try to turn things around and think of a person having anxiety talking to me, I can't help but laugh. There's no way.


it's happened to me and it is a pretty weird feeling....


----------



## KelsKels

Canadian Brotha said:


> People refer to seasonal effective disorder with regard to winter and darkness and depression but for me it's opposite, I'm usually more depressed in the summer sun because I can see how much everyone enjoys it and is out and about which simply makes me more aware of how socially challenged I actually am


THIS. Exactly how I feel. Its so nice outside.. but of course I'm not going to be doing anything but staying in bed. I think its why I love bad weather and would rather be awake at night.


----------



## jonjagger

Blowing. Jobs.


----------



## Humesday

There's nothing like a trip to walmart to motivate me to exercise and eat healthy. My lord, some of these people are huge. I don't know how anyone can be happy having such limited mobility. They must be on SSRIs or something. God damn those meds are dangerous, what with weight set points and all that. Everytime I attempt to live on one of those meds, I end up having to stop taking it because it increases my appetite and makes me too apathetic to exercise. 

I guess I'll just have to keep on earning more serotonin the hard way -- daily exercise. It's probably for the best this way. It just kind of sucks that that boost only lasts for like an hour or two after exercise.

I really wish I'd stop trying to take shortcuts on so many things in life. They often end up making things worse. There's seemingly no way around it -- good mental health for me is a lot of hard work.


----------



## Steve French

I've gotten into the habit of copying my posts after writing and before submitting them. Must be like 10% of the time I get a database error or something of the sort and they fail to go through. Usually the one in ten time I forget to copy. And I write some windy's, it's irritating to have my novels just disappear.


----------



## coeur_brise

I don't even let myself have fun anymore. It's been a while since I felt my boobs to see which one was bigger. And im too much of a prude to let someone else see my boobs. Ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75

Bedtime


----------



## Winds

I done fell down the rabbit hole known as related videos.


----------



## KelsKels

Burnie and Ashley were eliminated from the amazing race.. I don't think I want to watch the finale now. I'm the only person on the planet that really doesn't like Tyler Oakley and I feel like hes going to win.. so I think I'm done.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I had an experience the other day that I could describe as 'surreal', although that only vaguely captures the essence of it.

3:15 had just arrived. Another day of school is finished at last. I, and the rest of the people that likewise catch the bus that I catch in order to get home, await said bus. Others are talking, and I'm not, of course. Loner me is just standing around, bored as per usual. Everybody else was inside, socializing in the cafeteria as I went outside, observing this ridiculous poster focused on 'making food look good'.

After about ten minutes, the bus was due to have arrived. It was late. This was, of course, a minor thing, and I and most likely everybody else was under the impression that it would soon arrive and we would be on our way. All fine 'n dandy.

People that had been socializing in the cafeteria started coming out, inquiring as to when the bus would arrive. By this point, it was about 10 minutes late, roughly speaking. This was unusual, and people were getting increasingly restless -- myself included. Especially considering my crush was among the people awaiting the bus and leaving the interior of the school to do so.

I won't bore you (or myself) with the fairly extraneous details of exactly what people were doing, although I will say that the aforementioned person was passing a ball between himself and a friend while I was near; resulting in me sort of suffering from having the object of my affection within my direct line of sight, my eyes being drawn to his handsome appearance as if it were magnetic. I had to remain rational, though -- I focused my energy on keeping calm and looking _through _him rather than _at _him. To my (mild) horror, the ball they were playing with entered my personal space, resulting in a clear opportunity to get some kind of interaction with my crush, as well as getting some 'helpful social points', as I've dubbed them for the purpose of this post.

Naturally, pathetic me just stood there, frozen. I merely stood there, looking at the ball in this fake-casual sort of way. I didn't want to appear as if I was bothered by it, so I tried my best to not allow my face to instinctively scrunch up at such a inevitably embarrassing situation. I probably had the appearance of somebody who is on a dissociating trip (kind of was tbh lmao), though my ever irrational mind has managed to convince me that it was offset by my casual act.

That little mini story within the primary story I'm about to get into is relatively extraneous.

About 10 minutes after the bus was declared late, it turned up, though not in the way we expected - or hoped.

Instead of being on the road of the bus stop, it was beyond this fence just adjacent to the road, literally stuck in an area that is basically someone's back yard.

Appropriately, people were curious as to just how the driver got over there. We, or at least I, assumed that they would realize their mistake and promptly leave the area just as easily as they entered.

This proved to not be the case, evidenced by at least 20 minutes of the bus driver fumbling around with the bus, futilely attempting to, you know, get back on the road. It was a pretty tight area, especially for a bus, and naturally, caution had to be exercised while reversing. He regularly left the bus to assumedly gauge how far back he could get it without wrecking someone's fence or something.

Throughout the ordeal, I could basically feel how the bus driver had to have been feeling, displaying such an example of apparent incompetence. I didn't judge it as incompetence as a result of being 'retarded', like some people, most notably my crush, had done. I judged it as a mistake, because that's what it was. I didn't judge his IQ as being exceptionally low or something, because that's judgmental, unnecessary, and simply mean. I'd hate to be thought of in such a manner for what was, in reality a simple mistake, and that's exactly what I'd be fearing if I were the instigator of such a situation.

I'm not sure how to explain this, but I hope you can imagine that I was a little hurt when my crush was making comments along the lines of "he must be retarded", and playing out these stupid imitations of 'what he must be like'. I was actually a little disgusted at the statements he was making, as he was basically being something that I hate and fear in people; a judgmental ***. This combined with the secondhand embarrassment gifted to me by my empathy to people in such situations, as well as my eagerness to get home and away from school to relax anxiety free, plus my dry eyes issue causing me to appear as if I were on the verge of crying as the cherry on top - it was not a fun experience.

After a solid 20 minutes of fumbling around, and with the assistance of a teacher, the bus driver at last managed to get the bus out of the area and back onto the road, thus getting our normal trip back on track. Well, mostly. The bus driver made a wrong turn on the trip, though a couple of displeased students quickly rectified this mistake, thus the trip was more or less normal from then on.

*Sigh*


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

ShatteredGlass said:


> I had an experience


Sucks to find out who people you like really are. Is he still your crush?


----------



## Crisigv

I should become a Jehovah witness so I don't have to celebrate anything.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Sucks to find out who people you like really are. Is he still your crush?


yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What it must be like to bw the parents of a disgraceful spawn...


----------



## Crisigv

I give up, I don't want to do this anymore. I can't. I want this life to end. I'm nothing, I'll never be anything. Everyone is better off without me. They won't have to deal with me for long.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I give up, I don't want to do this anymore. I can't. I want this life to end. I'm nothing, I'll never be anything. Everyone is better off without me. They won't have to deal with me for long.


:hug You are stronger than you think. Use it to pull yourself out of this


----------



## Crisigv

Maverick34 said:


> :hug You are stronger than you think. Use it to pull yourself out of this


I'm weaker than you think.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I'm weaker than you think.


I disagree :heart


----------



## bad baby

I ate 3 desserts today, and I feel fine. I _am_ fine. It's all so incredibly simple.

So excited. I'm going to see my parents soon! Feels unreal.

Tomorrow is brand new day, with or without a future plan.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

Crisigv said:


> I give up, I don't want to do this anymore. I can't. I want this life to end. I'm nothing, I'll never be anything. Everyone is better off without me. They won't have to deal with me for long.


Your emotions have rational origins. Find out why you feel that way. Is it something in your life that bothers you big time? If not, it may relate to health issues. There are so many diseases that make you feel depressive or even suicidal. It could be even a deficit of minerals or vitamins.

Have you ever felt better in your life? Then there's a 99% chance you will feel better again.

If really nothing helps you or you simply don't have the power to resist anymore, there are also medications that can help you.

There are so many ways and options to feel life livable again.

Just don't give up.


----------



## LostinReverie

Will somebody come play with me?

I'm terribly lonely.



I hate birthdays.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

The Sound of Silence said:


> Will somebody come play with me?
> 
> I'm terribly lonely.
> 
> I hate birthdays.


I hate birthdays too. I don't know why everybody makes such a big deal out of it, it's just a stupid date that has nothing to say about your actual biological age. Well, maybe I would understand why everybody makes such a big deal out of it if I had that much people to party with like everybody else.

Anyway, happy birthday! I'll party with you:wink2:


----------



## Kevin001

The Sound of Silence said:


> Will somebody come play with me?
> 
> I'm terribly lonely.
> 
> I hate birthdays.


:O Its your birthday?! I had no idea, happy birthday. :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Sound of Silence said:


> Will somebody come play with me?
> 
> I'm terribly lonely.
> 
> I hate birthdays.


Hopefully you find this gif somewhat amusing. Happy Birthday. :squeeze


----------



## KelsKels

I think I'm going to color my hair red again. I know I'll get sick of it eventually and hate red, like always. But I just want to change it. Once you start to color your hair its all downhill from there. Can't go 6 months without getting bored and changing it again.


----------



## LostinReverie

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> I hate birthdays too. I don't know why everybody makes such a big deal out of it, it's just a stupid date that has nothing to say about your actual biological age. Well, maybe I would understand why everybody makes such a big deal out of it if I had that much people to party with like everybody else.
> 
> Anyway, happy birthday! I'll party with you:wink2:


I hate birthdays because I hate getting older and I hate being forced to spend time with people, which just makes me stressed. Shouldn't your birthday be a less stressful day? Anyways, thanks.



Kevin001 said:


> :O Its your birthday?! I had no idea, happy birthday. :squeeze


Haha, silly, why would you have any idea? Unless you think you're psychic... which would be weird. Thanks for acknowledging it, though.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Hopefully you find this gif somewhat amusing. Happy Birthday. :squeeze


I found that very amusing. It made me smile. Thank you!


----------



## AllTheSame

@The Sound of Silence :hb Happy Birthday


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm the worst procrastinator in the world sometimes. I got my mom a couple dozen roses and a card this morning....nothing like waiting until the last minute. I was looking at cards though and there must've been 15 or 20 other people there with me.


----------



## SofaKing

I wish I could help, but I only make things worse. I'm no good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Just thinking about how much this day is going to suck. More than usual, I mean. Meh. :blank


----------



## LostinReverie

AllTheSame said:


> @The Sound of Silence :hb Happy Birthday


Thanks.


----------



## AllTheSame

@The Sound of Silence bet I've got you beat...bet I'm older lol. If it makes you feel any better my kids are teenagers, and I'm old enough to be a grandfather (though thank the gods I'm not).


----------



## LostinReverie

At least you have kids, dude. I have nothing to show for my age.


----------



## Overdrive

SamanthaStrange said:


> Just thinking about how much this day is going to suck. More than usual, I mean. Meh. :blank


Do something crazy


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Overdrive said:


> Do something crazy


I am... I'm spending the day with my family. That is crazy enough, believe me! :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kill me now


----------



## Just Lurking

I've been lured onto Instagram.

How did this happen?


----------



## TryingMara

I have feelings for someone who I recently found out is gay. Although a romantic relationships isn't in the cards, I really wish he wanted the friendship to continue. It's rare for me to be able to open up to others and ever feel a connection, but with him I can't stop talking. Usually I analyze everything I say but with him I say whatever pops into my head. I genuinely like him as a person, but I'm afraid he's only been nice to me because he was aware of my feelings. I think about him all the time, yet I don't think I mean much of anything to him. Having a rough time dealing with this, it just hurts so much. I definitely never planned for this. I wish he wanted our friendship to continue.


----------



## The Starry night

The Sound of Silence said:


> Will somebody come play with me?
> 
> I'm terribly lonely.
> 
> I hate birthdays.


I will was my bday as well :frown2:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

My family gets a perverse sense of pleasure out of seeing my ex-aunt suffer. "David didn't call him mom for mother's day! HAHA I love it!!" I ****ing hate you all.


----------



## StephCurry

I wish I was like 6' 2" and black. Omg man. It wouldn't even be fair. I would wreak havoc on the court.


----------



## DarrellLicht

That girl.. I am still fond of her and miss her.


----------



## bad baby

so i just got off the phone with my co-worker (school#1). apparently she had quit before the break, and is now in the hospital, and _no-one thought to tell me about it_. but! the show must go on. i have no idea how today is going to go, and to be perfectly frank i don't give two flying ****s anymore. everything that's happened lately is pushing me more and more towards leaving this place. like a snowball rolling downhill, rapidly gaining momentum.

two acquaintances in the hospital. wow. 'tis the season.


----------



## Crisigv

Am I annoying?


----------



## SilentLyric

i just want to buy a plane ticket and fly somewhere. preferably for a week but even a couple of days would be ok. I wonder if anyone has actually done this. not for a vacation, or to see anyone, just go somewhere you never have before. so you can experience a new culture, maybe even clear your head a bit if you have problems at home. I really want to do this lol but it also makes me nervous thinking about what other people would think...idk like if I could go to the UK or Japan or ...ok i kinda only want to go to those places lol. and then I guess I need a passport sigh maybe its too complicate to do those things...but i want to fly and take RISKS, not enough risks in my life, it is boring and by the books. screw those books i would rather have a plain, plane ticket...ticket to ride, and I wont' care...ok enough rambling that makes no sense. i just want to fly somewhere basically, the idea is very exciting to me.


----------



## AllTheSame

The Starry night said:


> I will was my bday as well :frown2:


You should have told me!! Happy belated birthday to you  I hope you had a good day Starry.

Mine was not very long ago at all, either (not going to say which day though lol). I really don't celebrate them anymore, I decided a few years ago I just wasn't having them anymore.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I am. No one seems to want me around.


----------



## pied vert

DarrellLicht said:


> That girl.. I am still fond of her and miss her.


me too :sigh


----------



## pied vert

everyone is nice, everyone is mean. feels nice to forget about it for a while


----------



## andretti

My kids just came back from a visit with they mom right now
. She has a newborn with her new husband. Seems like she has a good life and here I'm stuck with a chronic illness and my life being total ish right now. 
Every girl always ends up happier after we break up. Typical. The story of my life.


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> I guess I am. No one seems to want me around.


I feel this way, too...


----------



## Kevin001

andretti said:


> I'm stuck with a chronic illness and my life being total ish right now.


I will pray for you bro. Hang in there.


----------



## AllTheSame

andretti said:


> My kids just came back from a visit with they mom right now
> . She has a newborn with her new husband. Seems like she has a good life and here I'm stuck with a chronic illness and my life being total ish right now.
> Every girl always ends up happier after we break up. Typical. The story of my life.


People are not always what they seem to be. For a few years after I was separated from my ex-wife I imagined her as being happy and finding the man, the life she wanted but appearances can be very deceiving. She's had a few live-in boyfriends since we separated, all of whom (except for this last one) have left within a few months. My ex-wife was just morally bankrupt when I left her...completely. And her complete lack of integrity and self-respect is probably what has driven every live-in boyfriend she's had away from her. So....not saying that's what's happened with your exes but I'd be willing to bet the have their own issues and their own struggles, too man.

I hope you get well. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Blue Dino

SilentLyric said:


> I wonder if anyone has actually done this. *not for a vacation, or to see anyone*, just go somewhere you never have before. so you can experience a new culture, maybe even clear your head a bit if you have problems at home.


I know a few people myself who would regularly do this all the time and just visit places around the world that peaks their interest. Like a few times a year. And they love it. And from what you describe, I think that sounds like a vacation to me.

If you have money and time, I say you should just go for it. It doesn't sound at all awkward. It's something a lot of people do typically, traveling alone for leisure.


----------



## KelsKels

I stopped taking zoloft and buspar because they were making me more depressed and more suicidal. I only took zoloft for a couple days but it was making me immobile.. all I could do is lie in bed and think about killing myself. So I stopped.. I'm not on anything but I still feel kind of awful. It's been a week and some change since I've taken anyrhing.. but I'm still thinking of suicide. I've considered taking xanax to maybe help.. but I've read online it could only make the problem worse so now I'm hesitant.

Ugh I hate myself and my stupid brain.


----------



## bad baby

SilentLyric said:


> i just want to buy a plane ticket and fly somewhere. preferably for a week but even a couple of days would be ok. I wonder if anyone has actually done this. not for a vacation, or to see anyone, just go somewhere you never have before. so you can experience a new culture, maybe even clear your head a bit if you have problems at home. I really want to do this lol but it also makes me nervous thinking about what other people would think...idk like if I could go to the UK or Japan or ...ok i kinda only want to go to those places lol. and then I guess I need a passport sigh maybe its too complicate to do those things...but i want to fly and take RISKS, not enough risks in my life, it is boring and by the books. screw those books i would rather have a plain, plane ticket...ticket to ride, and I wont' care...ok enough rambling that makes no sense. i just want to fly somewhere basically, the idea is very exciting to me.


i have a recurrent fantasy of running away to nepal to stay for a few weeks in a monastery guesthouse and have life-altering conversations with buddhist monks about their philosophies on life. but then with the idea invariably come the fears- everything from personal safety in a developing country, to aspects of daily life to which i might not adjust well. i guess i'm trying to hold myself back from putting too much stock into the idea that if i do a certain thing (travel, etc.) then i will find what i need (perspective, wisdom, inner peace, what-have-you).
but then again it's very hard to justify the hassle and the cost of travelling (for its own sake) without thinking about what you stand to gain from it.
anyway. /tangent


----------



## andretti

Kevin001 said:


> I will pray for you bro. Hang in there.





AllTheSame said:


> People are not always what they seem to be. For a few years after I was separated from my ex-wife I imagined her as being happy and finding the man, the life she wanted but appearances can be very deceiving. She's had a few live-in boyfriends since we separated, all of whom (except for this last one) have left within a few months. My ex-wife was just morally bankrupt when I left her...completely. And her complete lack of integrity and self-respect is probably what has driven every live-in boyfriend she's had away from her. So....not saying that's what's happened with your exes but I'd be willing to bet the have their own issues and their own struggles, too man.
> 
> I hope you get well. Take care of yourself.


THANKS . BOTH of you. i hope i get better and im able to live comfortable once again as well.


----------



## unemployment simulator

going back to being ketogenic.


----------



## Prince Adrian

some users here make me want to..








​come on, post more! I'm _cuuurious!! _:grin2:how's your life behind the scene??
although I can't guarantee I wont HATE them - or everyone else for that matter - later.
:bat:bat


----------



## Just Lurking

I've never really been drawn to or been inclined towards Reddit before, but lately, I've found it to be the best, most reliable source for information and linkage to related sites without having to worry about having a malware bomb dropped on you.


----------



## Crisigv

A lot of the time I feel like I'm a ghost. Maybe I'm already dead, I feel dead.


----------



## SilentLyric

Blue Dino said:


> I know a few people myself who would regularly do this all the time and just visit places around the world that peaks their interest. Like a few times a year. And they love it. And from what you describe, I think that sounds like a vacation to me.
> 
> If you have money and time, I say you should just go for it. It doesn't sound at all awkward. It's something a lot of people do typically, traveling alone for leisure.





bad baby said:


> i have a recurrent fantasy of running away to nepal to stay for a few weeks in a monastery guesthouse and have life-altering conversations with buddhist monks about their philosophies on life. but then with the idea invariably come the fears- everything from personal safety in a developing country, to aspects of daily life to which i might not adjust well. i guess i'm trying to hold myself back from putting too much stock into the idea that if i do a certain thing (travel, etc.) then i will find what i need (perspective, wisdom, inner peace, what-have-you).
> but then again it's very hard to justify the hassle and the cost of travelling (for its own sake) without thinking about what you stand to gain from it.
> anyway. /tangent


sigh, well I have bills and student loan debt so it's hard to just spend so much money like that. it's something I'm going to have to think about some more and organize.

hope you go to Nepal at least, travel and live a dream for me if I can't. :smile2:


----------



## Roaring

*life*

why I do the same things everyday and get nothing out of it. why am I still alone at 25 and what point in everything, why don't I know you!


----------



## Just Lurking

I am not the one who puts out the garbage, but this week was the one week out of, like, the past year that it was me.

Last night at about 10pm, I go outside to drop off the recycling at the curb, and at the same time, a neighbour pulls out of their driveway and drives off. (Because so many people go out at 10 o'clock on a Sunday night.)

This afternoon, I go out to pick up the bin, and at the same time, a neighbour comes out of their house to walk their dog.

I live on a court with like eight houses in it.

I realize it's not possible to remain entirely unseen by people, and that's fine for the most part, but, like, what the f***.


----------



## The Starry night

AllTheSame said:


> You should have told me!! Happy belated birthday to you  I hope you had a good day Starry.
> 
> Mine was not very long ago at all, either (not going to say which day though lol). I really don't celebrate them anymore, I decided a few years ago I just wasn't having them anymore.


Awe thank you! . I know should have told ya. :laugh:

Well happy bday to you too. And hope you had a nice day as well. Yeh im not really into celebrating ym bdays too lol..i usually do something small but dont have a party.

:smile2:


----------



## Pongowaffle

I wish my mom could just stop trying to set me up with women. Most of them from the other side of the world. Then guilts me for declining. Relationships like these just do not work for me. I have been there twice. I am not going there ever again. Both ended up being an act and a sham. When they didn't work out, who is to blame? Me. And that gets held above my head forever. 

Family members seriously have no business getting involved and taking control into ones own personal lives without permission.


----------



## DarkMatters

My presentation for school fml.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I think I just saw a pig fly by my window.


----------



## AllTheSame

The Starry night said:


> Awe thank you! . I know should have told ya. :laugh:
> 
> Well happy bday to you too. And hope you had a nice day as well. Yeh im not really into celebrating ym bdays too lol..i usually do something small but dont have a party.


Thank you. I had a good day, not cos it was my bday, just a good day with my kids. I would've thrown you a party :grin2:Here's a cyber party, lame, yes, but best I can do....

:yay:boogie:clap:evil:hb:drunk:yay:banana


----------



## Just Lurking

djhfkjshf akh;h gak;hs v;hds kjhv;we hgvoi weh4vi; ehdovi hoighv del;js hvl;


----------



## AllTheSame

:evil:banana


Heh. I've never seen devil and banana together before. They're in sync with each other...

Or. They were. Dafuq. They need to be in sync. Somebody do something about this. Now they're all playing games with my head.


----------



## KelsKels

We are going camping tomorrow.. but I don't really feel like it. I don't know what's wrong with me.. if it's just depression or what.. but I just feel light headed and like I don't have any energy.. I keep getting headaches and I just feel like crap.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> Am I annoying?


Nope :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My bro sent me an old picture of myself as a kid today and it sad cause I feel like I can see the depression in my eyes...seems like a pose but still, made me feel weird


----------



## Crisigv

I was reading through old private messages, they made me pretty emotional.


----------



## feels

This junk was stuck in my head all at day work.

Also, whoever designed the headphones that come with the iPhone 5 can eat ****.


----------



## coeur_brise

Is something happening with the world. It seems like we are either experiencing heaven or hell, and I want to be in heaven. My total today at the gas station came out to be $11.44. So weird. I glanced at the clock at 4:44 pm too yesterday. It's raining purple rain.


----------



## bad baby

SilentLyric said:


> sigh, well I have bills and student loan debt so it's hard to just spend so much money like that. it's something I'm going to have to think about some more and organize.
> 
> hope you go to Nepal at least, travel and live a dream for me if I can't. :smile2:


yea. reality bites don't it?

--

more tangential thoughts:

i recently learned that nepal's neighboring bhutan values "gross national happiness" over GDP and practices their own special school of buddhism. makes me want to live there. it seems to be a notoriously hard country to get into, though, as they want to keep out foreigners to avoid diluting the local culture.. compare that with japan, which has sold its soul for tourism. we have a european-style clock tower complete with dancing figurines of baby jesus and the little mermaid flanked by statues of norse gods smack dab in the town center. i don't care for this whole "cool europa" craze. pasta and cappuccinos. all of it mere pale imitation. the style without the substance. but then i guess the relics of japanese culture you find in the West are similarly superficial.

nope, that's probably my depression talking. i oscillate between marvelling at how awesome everything is here to how soulless and insignificant it all seems and feels.

life is a roller coaster.

i...i think i just quoted ronan keating.

*commits seppuku*

(not funny)

anyway. was invited to house party on the weekend, which came as a surprise given how little my presence was felt at the last one, and no-one would probably deem me a worthy addition to any social function. although we can all agree that i have a great poker face, and that the quiet ones are usually the evilest masterminds.

*tents fingers; cackles maniacally*

pure evil.

parties hold little appeal to me. hours of picking at foods you don't particularly care for while holding in your farts and trying not to drink to the point of red-faceness, stagger home in the wee hours, crash, wake up past noon the next day feeling groggy and bloated. no thanks. i'd rather spend my saturday nights eating ice cream and watching _mad men_ with the lights off in my dingy apartment. and then midway through i always end up in tears because lonely.

;_;


----------



## Kevin001

I might have to quit these meds. I think it might be why my stomach has been so out of wack lately.


----------



## Prince Adrian

​
_YES.
*I WANT EVERYTHING 100% PREPARED* NO MORE BACK/FRONT STABS!!!
dive even DEEPER. ACCEPT & HOLD ON TO THE NAVY BLUE!!!
promise me you wont succumb to the world!!
_
I promise.


----------



## The Starry night

AllTheSame said:


> Thank you. I had a good day, not cos it was my bday, just a good day with my kids. I would've thrown you a party :grin2:Here's a cyber party, lame, yes, but best I can do....
> 
> :yay:boogie:clap:evil:hb:drunk:yay


Hehe nice love it...*blows out the candles with you and dances with ya* yaaaaaaaaaay :banana 
Thanks 0

And glad you had a good time with your kids. : )


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I wonder how many people in that thread are actually sad about gojira's death. I don't say that 'because it's gojira', I say that 'because it's the internet and you don't really know him.' I mean, I posted in there, the first reply, saying "aww ****, that's sad." That's really just what I thought was appropriate to post though. As far as my feelings go I'm indifferent, reading that thread was no different than reading any other thread about world events.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Voted today. 

I noticed a something while going through the names to check. I was thinking of the extreme right and left of arguments about women in politics. The right says they don't want to be in politics, the left says women aren't being allowed in politics. My ballad was seriously half female. And most of them only had a write in as their "opposition". Thought that was interesting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I wonder how many people in that thread are actually sad about gojira's death. I don't say that 'because it's gojira', I say that 'because it's the internet and you don't really know him.' I mean, I posted in there, the first reply, saying "aww ****, that's sad." That's really just what I thought was appropriate to post though. As far as my feelings go I'm indifferent, reading that thread was no different than reading any other thread about world events.


I have mixed emotions about suicide, because I know what it's like to feel suicidal. On one hand, I'm glad the person is no longer suffering, and on the other hand, I'm sad that it came to that point in the first place, if that makes sense. So I was saddened by it for that reason. Also, I'm sure this reply will get deleted because I mentioned the unmentionable "S" word.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SamanthaStrange said:


> I have mixed emotions about suicide, because I know what it's like to feel suicidal. On one hand,* I'm glad *the person is no longer suffering, and on the other hand,* I'm sad *that it came to that point in the first place, if that makes sense. So* I was saddened by it* for that reason. Also, I'm sure this reply will get deleted because I mentioned the unmentionable "S" word.


Mostly I'm asking, are those bolded parts things you actually felt, or things you're just typing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Mostly I'm asking, are those bolded parts things you actually felt, or things you're just typing.


I'm going to answer your question, even though I find it kind of insulting. But I know it's because you don't know me very well as a person. I actually spoke at length with more than one person here yesterday about my feelings on this topic... no, these are not just things I'm typing.


----------



## herk

my parents are so screwed up


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm going to answer your question, even though I find it kind of insulting. But I know it's because you don't know me very well as a person. I actually spoke at length with more than one person here yesterday about my feelings on this topic... no, these are not just things I'm typing.


I don't see why it's insulting, I was pretty open about the fact that I don't actually feel anything in these types of situations and calling it 'sad' is just words to me.


----------



## SofaKing

Could SA actually mean "Starts Arguments"?

I can't believe the antagonism of many of the posters in these forums. Is trying to convince someone that water isn't wet really the only expression you have left?


----------



## RestlessNative

I bought the 80s Astro Boy series on DVD yesterday and want to get home to continue watching. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I was rich so I could be a full blown hermit/recluse. This is only gonna get worse with time, at best potentially manageable... and that's not really inspiring or motivating in any way, shape, or form


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

While not entirely surprised, I am disgusted by what I just read.


----------



## Crisigv

My feet hurt like hell. And tomorrow's another long day.


----------



## coeur_brise

For Jor-El so loved the world that he gave up his only son, Kal-el so that earth may be saved from monsters and other supervillains


----------



## Humesday

I was having such a pleasant dream about a woman, but then a little Asian dude showed up and cock blocked me. Is my brain telling me I can't even win out over little Asian dudes? WTF!! lol


----------



## Karsten

Every time I'm about to get intimate with a girl, some small Asian dude comes out of nowhere and cock-blocks me. What the ****, man?


----------



## crimeclub

Is there a 'little asian guy' epidemic or are the two accounts above me the same guy?


----------



## BeHereNow

Sometimes I wish I could be a teenager again.


----------



## Kevin001

crimeclub said:


> Is there a 'little asian guy' epidemic or are the two accounts above me the same guy?


:lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Everyone can go to hell


----------



## Humesday

thekloWN said:


> Every time I'm about to get intimate with a girl, some small Asian dude comes out of nowhere and cock-blocks me. What the ****, man?


Are you a little Asian dude? Stay the **** out of my dreams!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't care for white wines but it's all I have to drink and at least now I've learned Sauvignon Blancs over Chardonnays, Rieslings, or Moscatos on the rare occasions I end up drinking one. Suppose I should try a Pinot Grigio next to see if I like that best of the bunch


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

crimeclub said:


> Is there a 'little asian guy' epidemic or are the two accounts above me the same guy?


No idea what happened there lol

Great minds think alike.

But what do know? I'm just a teenager...


----------



## Steve French

Thinking about pulling a Dick Proenekke, just building a cabin in the woods and ****ing off from civilization for the rest of my days. I've come to realize that people don't just cause me anxiety, I kind of hate them in general as well.


----------



## AllTheSame

I had a very good, but very exhausting day that started at 4:30 this morning, Ive been running ever since and its not going to end till around midnight tonight. Was my first day back to work (I finally got released by my docs) and I got absolutely mobbed with everyone asking what had happened. I got hugs from Trish and Gail...they're like my best friends from work and that was really cool. Came home and worked out....showered and went straight to family therapy. I'm tired. No. Actually, I'm exhausted.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder how many of the people out driving around me are losers just like me.


----------



## bad baby

*The Worst Feeling*

i should care but i don't.

because i'm too wrapped up in my own problems. selfish and inconsequential.

there are people out there living in war zones. rape and abuse. natural disasters. famines. illness epidemics .meanwhile i'm holed up in my comfy apartment on a sunny afternoon stuffing my face with bread and beer, moping about "stress" and "disordered eating".

priorities, man.

i am the worst kind of human being. i want the world to be a better place, and i will continue to sit on my *** until it is.

and eat. and eat and eat and eat.


----------



## twistix

Must remember to get up to take the trash out in the morning.


----------



## jchildr

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## coeur_brise

bad baby said:


> i should care but i don't.
> 
> because i'm too wrapped up in my own problems. selfish and inconsequential.
> 
> there are people out there living in war zones. rape and abuse. natural disasters. famines. illness epidemics .meanwhile i'm holed up in my comfy apartment on a sunny afternoon stuffing my face with bread and beer, moping about "stress" and "disordered eating".
> 
> priorities, man.
> 
> i am the worst kind of human being. i want the world to be a better place, and i will continue to sit on my *** until it is.
> 
> and eat. and eat and eat and eat.


I feel you, esp. the eating part. I used to de-stress after work with eating. It bugged someone whenever I would cam and then eat, making it look like I wasn't paying attention. I was multitasking but watever, you know? I feel the same way, the exact same. Maybe a bubble bath would help? If there's baths where you live. Music is my escape. The only thing that makes sense through all the chaos.


----------



## Initials1248

I just want people to talk to. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino

Humesday said:


> I was having such a pleasant dream about a woman, but then a little Asian dude showed up and cock blocked me. Is my brain telling me I can't even win out over little Asian dudes? WTF!! lol





thekloWN said:


> Every time I'm about to get intimate with a girl, some small Asian dude comes out of nowhere and cock-blocks me. What the ****, man?





crimeclub said:


> Is there a 'little asian guy' epidemic or are the two accounts above me the same guy?


There's an invasion coming.












bad baby said:


> compare that with japan, which has sold its soul for tourism. we have a european-style clock tower complete with dancing figurines of baby jesus and the little mermaid flanked by statues of norse gods smack dab in the town center. i don't care for this whole "cool europa" craze. pasta and cappuccinos. all of it mere pale imitation. the style without the substance. but then i guess the relics of japanese culture you find in the West are similarly superficial.


I think its because the younger Japanese generation for some odd reason has a huge adore and fantasy obsession with that. Especially with Paris, where they always envisioned it as some perfect flawless utopian paradise, probably from a misguided illusion they see from the media. This is why you see many French inspired bakery and cafes with such a motif and decor. I guess it's also a bit similar to how many western countries themselves have an obsession with the modern Japanese culture and have their own misguided illusion of it as well.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_syndrome


----------



## Kevin321

I gotta pee.


----------



## naptime

Why'd my appendix have to start leaking?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

About everything in this article. I always knew in my heart that everything I felt about society since being a teenager was not just instinctual, but something tangible and real that needed to be carefully articulated and expressed without impediment. Well, I have to say that after coming across this today that I'll be compiling a lot more of these types of articles and using them as fuel for potential ideas for artworks in the future. They can take everything else away from me, but they can't take the sky..

http://www.filmsforaction.org/articles/the-demoralized-mind/


----------



## Crisigv

I hate myself, I'm better off dead. Everyone is better off without me.


----------



## Initials1248

My co workers have no idea how i feel.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> I hate myself, I'm better off dead. Everyone is better off without me.


I'm feeling the same at the moment


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm feeling the same at the moment


----------



## Initials1248

Crisigv said:


>


Why do you feel this way


----------



## naptime

Crisigv said:


> I hate myself, I'm better off dead. Everyone is better off without me.


I disagree!


----------



## Crisigv

Initials1248 said:


> Why do you feel this way


Same old crap. My garbage life that I've been venting about on this forum for almost three years.



naptime said:


> I disagree!


Thanks


----------



## Initials1248

You shouldnt feel worthless.. youve made it this far in life. If it wasnt challenging, life would be pretty boring imo. Life is pretty crappy most of the times so cherish the moments where things dont completely suck.


----------



## Crisigv

Initials1248 said:


> You shouldnt feel worthless.. youve made it this far in life. If it wasnt challenging, life would be pretty boring imo. Life is pretty crappy most of the times so cherish the moments where things dont completely suck.


i guess


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

A good interaction.

Today I was at one of the admin buildings for work. While I was hanging out waiting for something I looked at the wall with all the signs and fliers. One of them was asking people to sign up for something, and to hurry because registration closes September 11, 2014. So somehow this thing has been up for almost two years after it was expired, and no one has ever thought to take it down. So a guard comes by and I say

"you got some expired notices up here"

He looks at it, thinks quietly for a while, and then

"you're right"

and he took it down.


----------



## Crisigv

i'm hated


----------



## Initials1248

Crisigv said:


> i'm hated


Not your not


----------



## Initials1248

Wings of Amnesty said:


> A good interaction.
> 
> Today I was at one of the admin buildings for work. While I was hanging out waiting for something I looked at the wall with all the signs and fliers. One of them was asking people to sign up for something, and to hurry because registration closes September 11, 2014. So somehow this thing has been up for almost two years after it was expired, and no one has ever thought to take it down. So a guard comes by and I say
> 
> "you got some expired notices up here"
> 
> He looks at it, thinks quietly for a while, and then
> 
> "you're right"
> 
> and he took it down.


Nice. Lol as if nobody ever looks at the bulletin board


----------



## Initials1248

I hate when your trying to talk to someone and they keep trying to give you advice as if your just craving attention when all your really doing is just venting.


----------



## RestlessNative

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuughhhhhhhhhhhh *getting more high pitched*


----------



## Initials1248

RestlessNative said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuughhhhhhhhhhhh *getting more high pitched*


I think it broke the windows


----------



## RestlessNative

Initials1248 said:


> I think it broke the windows


I think you're right


----------



## Initials1248

I think you should do it again 😂


----------



## tehuti88

Due to numerous sensory sensitivities, I sleep naked. There, that's out of the way, moving on.

Anyway. The other night I was on my way to bed. I sleep with a desk lamp on at the other side of my room, and it casts my shadow on my wall when I step inside my door. I stepped into my room and caught sight of my shadow...and I had a penis. :O

I actually had to pause and stare at my shadow in confusion. Took a moment for me to realize that it was in fact my hand at my side, fingers slightly curled inward; when I turned somewhat, it looked like an entirely different appendage coming from an entirely different part of my body. I paused longer and re-created the effect just to make sure, and yes, it was a pretty accurate representation of what I'd just seen.

My confusion fled me and I felt relieved, but still perplexed, that something so simple would fool my mind so completely. For a split second, I was _sure_ I had male genitalia, and I had no idea why.

Definitely a jarring feeling. :/


----------



## harrison

SilentLyric said:


> i just want to buy a plane ticket and fly somewhere. preferably for a week but even a couple of days would be ok. I wonder if anyone has actually done this. not for a vacation, or to see anyone, just go somewhere you never have before. so you can experience a new culture, maybe even clear your head a bit if you have problems at home. I really want to do this lol but it also makes me nervous thinking about what other people would think...idk like if I could go to the UK or Japan or ...ok i kinda only want to go to those places lol. and then I guess I need a passport sigh maybe its too complicate to do those things...but i want to fly and take RISKS, not enough risks in my life, it is boring and by the books. screw those books i would rather have a plain, plane ticket...ticket to ride, and I wont' care...ok enough rambling that makes no sense. i just want to fly somewhere basically, the idea is very exciting to me.


It's possible to do this - and not as big a deal as you think. (you will need a passport though.)

All you need is a bit of money and the will to do it. ( a credit card would also come in handy but I've been travelling without credit for years now - only because no-one in their right mind would actually still give me credit.)


----------



## Andras96

I don't know what to do anymore. I'm stuck. I'm going to be stuck like this until I die. My motivation to strive for anything worthwhile is gone, I'm exhausted trying to make friends over and over again... I'm tired. I'm so tired and I just don't want to do anything anymore. I just wish of lying down and forgetting everything.


----------



## coeur_brise

I have a Ke$ha song stuck in my head. Help. On that note, one of my coworkers encouraged me to take a whole bunch of mini cupcakes because I was "a nice lady." So heartfelt, I should've said, thank you! But I was mumbling umm err, ill just take a couplegottawatchmyweight, omg what do I say, how do I act. Gawwd.


----------



## millenniumman75

Thank you! I appreciate this little tidbit.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

So yeah, last night at about midnight I was rudely awakened by the sensation of falling from off my desk chair (and possibly my desk) onto my bedroom floor. This is the first time I have injured myself in some kind of night terror but this time around I wasn't even conscious of what was going on, I think I was genuinely asleep up until the point where I had lost balance on something and fell to the ground, but in the past it has always been me just bolting upright, switching the light on and checking the house for intruders in a haze of confusion and general indiscriminate hostility. I woke surprised to find my desk chair flipped on it's side and my entire cd case (along with all it's contents) strewn across my bedroom floor. I just sighed to myself and thought, "seriously man, what the actual *****".

I haven't had anyone witness it yet, but from what I can gather by the bruises and cuts all over my body, I am wild and out of control. If this keeps up, I'm going to have to invest in some bed straps or something, lest I sustain a head injury.


----------



## Kevin001

I probably need to make another appointment with them, idk. The issues aren't getting better.


----------



## LostinReverie

Ugh. Why is it always the stupidest little things that get me? It's been a long time since I've been "out" to do an errand and I can't even seem to make myself go renew my license, which has now expired. The more I avoid and withdraw from society, the more stressful these stupid little things get.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I can't do this anymore.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Went out again. Just another step closer to not caring about the way people look at me. I'm trying to get in the habit of not replaying it over and over again in my head.


----------



## JohnDoe26

don said:


> I've been travelling without credit for years now - only because no-one in their right mind would actually still give me credit.)


You can pay in cash with no problems? I don't remember where I heard it, but they say that makes the air lines suspicious.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm not understood and I'm not wanted.


----------



## calichick

People are such f***ing haters.

They are jealous as ****. Especially the f***ing women that I know.

90% of the women in my life are conniving, wretched, two-faced scheming ***holes who are just jealous bishes just because you're skinny and prettier than them, they take some kind of offense to minimize their own insecurities.

I've enough with them. I think that absolutely nothing good can come of a female friendship, maybe friendship in general cause I'm sick of the nastiness associated with caring.

I'm absolutely fuming right now, I have no idea why I let any of this bullsj*t get to me but YOU hater just wish you had what I had.

and I'll be 110% and more of myself just to f*** you up b*tch. You wait and see. You ain't seen nothing like me yet sweetheart. Watch that fat *** of yours.

Also, some of the people on this site a message to you all: please stop stalking me. We've been thru this before. Many times. I'm *ANTI-social,* there's a reason why I'm here. I'm psychotic and I DONT like people smothering me. Just leave me alone. Don't talk to me; don't be nice to me. Pretend like I don't exist. F*** some people annoy the piss outta me. Whenever someone talks to me on here, I just log out for days and feel a nauseating feeling in my stomach. I just don't give a damn I'm sorry!

I don't like forward people but most especially of all, I DONT like forward MEN.

I don't like men who talk first. I think its unbecoming, boring, and trite. God. Get a life :roll


----------



## Crisigv

My life is being wasted, and it's all time I will never get back.


----------



## SofaKing

Hmm...I've never had the gall to drink during a workday, but it's Friday...and I work from home...and I'm not looking forward to a meeting I'm having this afternoon, so maybe...just maybe...it's sensible even.

Not a pattern to start, though.


----------



## AllTheSame

It was really awesome to get home from work at noon today. We kicked butt and took names. I'm able to do a lot more these days, with less effort it seems like, since I started working out and started eating better. The whole team kicked butt...what could've taken eight hours for us to do we got done in five...everybody was ready to start the weekend lol. We had a new supervisor and he even shook my hand and thanked me when it was done.


----------



## harrison

JohnDoe26 said:


> You can pay in cash with no problems? I don't remember where I heard it, but they say that makes the air lines suspicious.


For things that require a "credit card" - you just us a debit card. It works much the same but it uses your money, not the banks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The smart thing to do is to wait to get a herb stash, but I'm not sure that I'm going to do the smart thing



SamanthaStrange said:


> I can't do this anymore.


----------



## The Starry night




----------



## Crisigv

I have discovered that sushi burritos exist. I feel like this may cure my depression. I must find that food truck.


----------



## crimeclub

Crisigv said:


> I have discovered that sushi burritos exist. I feel like this may cure my depression. I must find that food truck.


I was about to say that's too good to be true, but then found on google that I have a sushi burrito restaurant 4 blocks away from where I live. This is devastating news to my wallet.


----------



## Crisigv

crimeclub said:


> I was about to say that's too good to be true, but then found on google that I have a sushi burrito restaurant 4 blocks away from where I live. This is devastating news to my wallet.


I'm jealous you have one so close. My condolences to your wallet. But if you try it, let me know how it was.


----------



## CWe

Life is meh


----------



## Andras96

There has to be something fundamentally wrong with me to still be like this.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Crisigv said:


> ...sushi burritos...


----------



## BeHereNow

I'm thinking about how peaceful and content I felt when I woke up this "morning" (afternoon really cause no work today.) That subtle feeling is so rare for me, that feeling of calm and okness, listening to the rain falling outside my half open window, being at one with the scents sounds and feelings of a lazy rainy afternoon.

This feeling comes to me very rarely usually after being asleep, being in nature and, once in a while, during meditation (which I really should be doing more of)

The one common demoninator is that when I feel this way there is NO THINKING JUST BEING. But then as I start waking up more I latch onto a thought and BOOM I'm back in my head again thinking about many things.

These moments are important for me though because they remind me that stillness of mind is the prerequisite to anything in this world that is going to give us any measure of sustainable OKness/peace of mind.

So basically I'm now thinking about not thinking and how it can't be forced by effort (trying not to think) and is more of a state of mind to practice cultivating.

Now I'm thinking about how I need to get off the internet so I can clean my room.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The problem with replying to a message from an old friend on facebook is that naturally they want to catch up and meet again...now he knows where I work so I suspect he'll be popping by with his gal and/or kid and/or parents sooner than later...that's gonna be awkward as hell. You'd think given that all my social interactions are awkward I'd be used to it by now but I still cringe hard every time. One can't outrun one's past though & there's nowhere to remain hidden forever accept in death


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I might make a new video for here. It's been a long time since the last one. I wonder if anyone will watch it though, I don't really have friends anymore.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

not sure if i should take that geology class


----------



## McFly

don said:


> It's possible to do this - and not as big a deal as you think. (you will need a passport though.)
> 
> All you need is a bit of money and the will to do it. ( a credit card would also come in handy but I've been travelling without credit for years now - only because no-one in their right mind would actually still give me credit.)


Does it get expensive for you? I always admired the people that can hop on a plane and fly across the country like it's nothing.


----------



## harrison

McFly said:


> Does it get expensive for you? I always admired the people that can hop on a plane and fly across the country like it's nothing.


You can get very cheap flights nowadays - I recently flew back from Sydney for 75 dollars. I go up to Bali and Jakarta quite a lot and that usually costs a couple of hundred dollars.

I even saw a flight the other day from Melb. to Singapore for about 150 or so - I think it was with their cheap carrier "Scoot." I have flown with AirAsia a lot too - they're also very cheap, especially if you go through their main hub of Kuala Lumpur. I won't be using them as much though now as I'm worried about their safety record.


----------



## Crisigv

I should start reading novels again. If I'm not happy with my life, at least I can get lost in another world.


----------



## KelsKels

If Christians say they dont follow the old testament and stick with the new testament, does that mean Genesis is scrapped too? If they say they only don't have to follow the old testament laws because they have been fulfilled by the new testament, doesn't that mean they must believe they were once necessary? If God is all knowing and already knows the fate of everyone, how does it make sense that we have to use "free will" to worship him for forgiveness of things he already knows we will do? If your book has so many things you can agree are harmful and ridiculous.. why do you still make excuses for it? The frustrating thing about arguing with theists is that they refuse logic for faith.. they can simply ignore all the inconsistencies in the bible because they don't see a need to be reasonable. It's very frustrating.


----------



## McFly

don said:


> You can get very cheap flights nowadays - I recently flew back from Sydney for 75 dollars. I go up to Bali and Jakarta quite a lot and that usually costs a couple of hundred dollars.
> 
> I even saw a flight the other day from Melb. to Singapore for about 150 or so - I think it was with their cheap carrier "Scoot." I have flown with AirAsia a lot too - they're also very cheap, especially if you go through their main hub of Kuala Lumpur. I won't be using them as much though now as I'm worried about their safety record.


Hey that is cheap. That's a benefit of living beneath Asia, traveling there isn't far for you guys. I looked up tickets to Europe and Australia and it's at least a thousand one way and that's booked months in advance. So I probably won't get to travel there anytime soon.


----------



## Humesday

I've been on so many damn antidepressants. Getting off them sometimes results in a sensory explosion during which everything is awesome. Lucky me that I get to experience this again with this withdrawal. Sure, my mental health is all over the place, but it's worth it.


----------



## KelsKels

Getting really tired of my cat puking and my dog peeing all over this damn house. I think I'm going to get rid of one. Husband leaving dirty dishes everywhere is a plus too. I don't know how people stand to have messy children and pets and spouses.. while being the only person who gives a damn about cleaning. Its maddening and I don't even have kids.


----------



## millenniumman75

Ahhh, the MidNite pill is kicking in - eyes drooping.


----------



## bad baby

_Where Do Broken Hearts Go?_

..because what i need - i think - is emotional healing, a concept which is almost non-existent here. in its place is an abundance of fluffy bread rolls, decadent sweets, fizzy soda. co-workers pumping me with sugar as small but notable acts of goodwill. children playing rough, often inflicting pain on me, not out of hatred but rather an oblique kind of affection.

i experience a good deal of guilt, that i'm not more adaptable, more accepting of the circumstances that befall me. it seems dumb af to say this (and i'm only able to do so because i'm drunk), but i have the temperament of a delicate little flower, that's very sensitive to external stimuli and needs a very precise cohort of factors in order to blossom. and i'm just finding them out through trial-and-error.

multiple times every single day: when words that i've chosen with excruciating care for their clarity, are met with blank looks of bewildered puzzlement. and all is stillness. i think it's detrimental to stay in a place where the only course of action in response to uncertainty is stagnation. for i'm just discovering now that perhaps there is no 'right' answer. any way is the way forward. and the only time is now.


----------



## Charmander

Going out for my mom's birthday dinner tonight, but don't really feel like it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## uziq

experiencing much schadenfreude rn


----------



## That Random Guy

*Ha!*

I'm thinking about how and what my crush is doing.

I then start to ponder on what she does on rainy days like today.

Then I start to think about what it would be like if we were a couple together, and the things we'd do together on a rainy day as a couple.

I think that's as far as I'll go for now.

Toodles.

- T.R.G.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beer O'Clock can't come soon enough


----------



## Charmander

I had to go and order the most awkward thing to eat at the restaurant (Langoustine).


----------



## Karsten

The microwave beeped. ****, I gotta get up again.


----------



## unemployment simulator

time for me to go to bed.


----------



## KelsKels

Thank goodness I have insurance now.. got a $900 bill in the mail. I've already paid $200 in co pays.. and now I still owe $140. Although paying $340 is better than over a grand. All of these visits only included talking to a doctor and an examination. Well and a hearing test. But that's it. Can't wait to pay for surgery.. and anesthesia and the air I breathe while recovering in the hospital bed. Apparently the surgery alone is anywhere from 6k-15k for each ear. Hopefully I'll be mostly covered. Don't think my savings is going to last long though.


----------



## Crisigv

I kinda wish I had some kind of plans. I'm scared I'm going to become miserable again tonight.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Envy is such an ugly emotion.


----------



## millenniumman75

Trying to calm down from a run in time to go back to bed!


----------



## Friendonkey

Calling your boyfriend "Daddy" is weird.


----------



## Humesday

Well, it's back to the CBT grind. It definitely does work. I just have to keep at it. I will beat this.


----------



## TryingMara

Although it's harsh, I can honestly say I can't stand you. You're a cancer that can't be cut out. When you leave, I still hope that you'll never return.


----------



## Crisigv

It hurts to see people living their better, normal lives. I always feel as if I'm in the outside, looking in. The good life isn't for me, I guess.


----------



## reaffected

I leave for Canada on Tuesday. I should be packing. _Focus_. My life is a bit everywhere but I'll sort it out. I'll sort it out.


----------



## millenniumman75

After 17 months, I get to run in a newer pair of trickle down shoes.

I bought a new pair of tennis shoes today - $85 priced down to $50!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's strange, in my mind wines pairing with snacks and deserts makes no sense, seems like they should only work with lunches or dinners, but today I tried the combo and it was quite something


----------



## millenniumman75

shower then bed


----------



## cosmicslop

Gosh darn, I could really go for some sizzling sisig and red wine fudge right now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

browsing some website that's literally titled "**** i'm stoned". xD it's rather interesting to read random **** that's being written by people who are baaaaaked. i know what website i'm headed to first if i get high anytime soon.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Today, I had to explain to a foreigner that "My d- hurts" is a legit swear used in the Serbian language. I'm pretty sure they're still laughing.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope today goes well for me. I will try to be as confident as possible.


----------



## Crisigv

I think I need to stop coming here. I don't see a point anymore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> I think I need to stop coming here. I don't see a point anymore.


There is no point but its addictive...


----------



## Charmander

Kevin001 said:


> I hope today goes well for me. I will try to be as confident as possible.


Good luck!


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> There is no point but its addictive...


Unfortunately


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> Good luck!


I didn't actually start today. The manager said it will be a couple of days because I'm not in the system yet. Thanks though . I didn't get a quote notification from you......again. Lol. I hope you see this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate my boss. A conversation that should be a minute is always a 10 minute diatribe with him because he thinks nobody understands so he has explain every detail in as many different ways as he can think of. I got it the first time, thanks


----------



## KelsKels

Why is this thread on page 3? Do you know how many clicks it took me to get here!? 3!! Unacceptable!

Anyways.... bought almost all my needed items to cosplay Yenn. Eeep! So excited. I know I did Ciri last year.. but meh. Fight me. 

I'll post my progress.. maybe.. somewhere. Idk. I know I really shouldn't be spending money like this since I'm unemployed.. and I do feel kinda bad about it. But not bad enough.


----------



## Barakiel

Interacting with some of my favorite artists on facebook is nice, even if I'm too afraid to actually talk with any of them...


----------



## Euripides

Why am I losing her?


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to admit, it's nice to be the calm one in the midst of the chaos.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You ranted to me about how expensive the utilities bill is over a week ago and now you tell me you forgot about it and need money, which I don't have cause I'm trying to catch up on bills I got behind because you forced a move neither of us were prepared to afford...same **** from childhood to near 29 years of age, absolutely unreal


----------



## pied vert

I really love hearing about different kinds of monomania ... kind of like how some people get when they're high, except it's not induced. You're just caught off-guard by something completely ordinary, and take to contemplating how infinite it is.

Like this short story I read a while ago about a man who receives some change in his hands from buying a drink, and he finds this one 20 cent coin that makes him start thinking about how coins represent free will, since they can become anything we want them to turn into. He thinks about famous coins and the history of coins. Then he starts dreaming of that particular coin at night, and eventually he goes crazy from the image of this 20 cent coin.

Well, that's extreme, but I was also just hearing some man talking passionately about how amazing hands are, after it being pointed out to him how beautiful his hands are. He was just in another world, with only him and his hands!


----------



## herk

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I didn't live here. I want a place of my own. My house, my rules, my pace. I don't want to live on anyone else's schedule anymore. Yes, I may be more lonely, but I am going to be 28 in less than a month, and I still feel like a little kid that has to be home by a certain time. Problem is, I won't ever get to afford it. If I end up with someone (lol, not going to happen), then I still won't be on my own. I will never have my own life.


----------



## Mur

It's eerie how similar the overwhelming majority of them are, almost like some kind of hive mind. Once you figure one of them out you've figured them all out.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm think about how Terri from work was acting really...strangely today. This is one of the four women I work with that a lot of us love to hate. Most people try to get along with them, because they've been there forever, but that's just not always easy to do. Those four women are scheduled to team up together, on every job, always. Always and forever. No one else wants to work with them and tbh the popular opinion is that they're too stuck up to try to even get along with any of us. There's a long history there between them and the rest of us and it's not a good one. There are some people on the other teams that will try to put on a smile and be friendly to them, then there are some that don't even try to fake it much....we just don't talk to them at all.

So today one of them, Terri, gets put on a project I'm working on because it was a pretty big one, and the last one that was unfinished at the end of the day. She pitched in and was helping us and for the first time ever since I've had this job, she started up a conversation with me. I was just like...stunned, in disbelief. I just gave her monosyllabic answers, smiled and was nice, but I wanted that conversation to end as quickly as possible. After all this time I just do. not. trust. her. I can be nice to anyone, I have no problem doing that. I don't have to like every single person I work with. I think you have to be realistic that's just not going to happen. I just don't see why you have to try to pretend to be friendly with someone when it's obviously just not there. We're not going to be friends. Not in this lifetime, not ever. So why did she go through the motions if they don't mean anything?? Unless she's just trying to manipulate me or something lol. I just don't understand some people.


----------



## bad baby

_a little sh~t will come sailin'
let's make the day come soon._

---constipated Sarah Vaughan


----------



## coeur_brise

You really hurt me. you did. I answered things in earnest, even said I regretted it and still. I'm just beside myself. I'm just speechless and crushed. I did nothing in ill will and what I got was a big middle finger and "get OUT of my life." Even worse, a blasé "life goes on. You should too." I express here what I cant say to you in person. Why? Because I should just go away. 

You asked me. You. Asked. Me. And I talked in earnest. If you didn't want to hear, then why? You asked me if anything happened. I admitted it. And now I'm the one that's so damn wrong. Why hurt me for no reason? Oh that's right, just because I went to some one else meant that I didn't care. I made a "dick move" by giving into inquiring minds.


----------



## Crisigv

I haven't felt this alone in a long time.


----------



## Charmander

I just went to get a new passport photo taken. I swear those things just make you look terrible.


----------



## SilentLyric

i wonder if i will find out when i actually start.


----------



## Blue Dino

If ones gonna do something good for someone or a deed, just do it. And maybe mention it if needed. But don't continuously rant/brag about it afterwards. Because when they do, they pretty much just offset their deed in people's eyes, or even make themselves look worse off than not doing the deed in the first place. 

This is pretty much how many people that do so many good deeds for others are so despised in the first place, because they kept trying to demand appreciation from others through various forceful means.


----------



## Charmander

Giving a sympathy like to the new Ghostbusters trailer. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie

I wish people would PM me.


----------



## syny

locked myself in my room! don't want to face the world outside.


----------



## Friendonkey

I've gotten 36 visits on my profile, but not a single message.

I wonder why that is.


----------



## syny

locked myself in the room. don't want to face the world.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

There are two young doves cuddled up next to each other on my backyard deck and now they're chirping. It's so cute!!!!


----------



## That Random Guy

*Sigh...*

I wish I knew where I could find long coats to purchase...


----------



## Wanderlust89

I wonder if I'll have the courage to get an industrial piercing for my birthday!


----------



## Mur

shiva conscisouness is ultimate conscousness i hold the keys to enligtnement for ultimate pleasure and satifation forever!!!!


----------



## Kevin001

What is my goal here? To try to find the highest part time job available?


----------



## millenniumman75

Time to EAT


----------



## Amphoteric

The Guardian: Supreme court upholds 'celebrity threesome' injunction

The Guardian: 'Celebrity threesome': Twitter warns against illegal tweets

and then the Daily Mail: "Portrait of a perfect marriage: 11 years after Elton proposed to David, the intimate story of their loving relationship - in their own words " 
no comments enabled, of course :lol


----------



## Wanderlust89

A part of me is entertained by my sudden alter ego. The other part of me is scared of what will happen long term.


----------



## naptime

#elbowgate


----------



## bad baby

today was fail.

my head's not screwed on right these days. and when you're this depressed and drained - physically, mentally - the last thing you want to do is having to entertain a crowd of rowdy 10-year-olds for five consecutive hours while their mothers watch and scrutinize your every move.

i fantasize about walking out mid-lesson into the sunset, my last words (which will be, "go **** yourselves," always) lingering in the hallway behind me like the scent of a persistent fart. one of these days...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

What a wasted ****ing vacation.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Path is one hell of an intense series


----------



## millenniumman75

Considering taking a Pepto Bismol.


----------



## Friendonkey

I hope I don't become bitter someday.


----------



## Mur

Feels weird when someone pms you saying they've been following your posts for months, ungghhh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Either it's me or it's the world...and the world was here before me and will be presumably after me so...


----------



## Crisigv

I'm a loser, to think that I could be anything else is ridiculous.


----------



## feels

I'm buying some stuff from my ex next week and he wants to grab a bite to eat together as well. I think it'll be nice to see what all has been going on with him but I'm nervous. I just hope it feels super casual. I can never tell how much my anxiety will act up in these types of situations lol.


----------



## LemonBones

I hope the APC Delivery man had clean hands cos I'm resting my bread on the 'sorry we missed you' card.


----------



## KelsKels

Watched Jane Eyre for the first time.. sad movie.

Really don't like Avril Lavigne, but When Youre Gone is a good song with a great music video. I've been listening to all kids of songs from the earlier 2000s.. I use to looooove Bowling For Soup, some serious nostalgia.


----------



## Charmander

Should I eat the pop tart or save a few calories...


----------



## invisibleONE1983

I hope that one day I never say...
You know I wish I would have........

Let's not waste our lives people!
We can do this. It sucks I know.
Tomorrow is not promised so let's make the best of today


----------



## StephCurry

i forgot what it is like to go to bed without crying myself to sleep.


lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> Should I eat the pop tart or save a few calories...


Eat the pop tart, lol. I hope you did. :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

StephCurry said:


> i forgot what it is like to go to bed without crying myself to sleep.
> 
> lol.


I can relate to this. I'm sorry you're struggling so much.


----------



## StephCurry

SamanthaStrange said:


> I can relate to this. I'm sorry you're struggling so much.


Thank you Samantha.

It is upsetting to hear that you are experiencing this - I'm sorry you're also struggling. I genuinely hope you are able to overcome this hurdle one day and not cave in like me.


----------



## AFoundLady

StephCurry said:


> Thank you Samantha.
> 
> It is upsetting to hear that you are experiencing this - I'm sorry you're also struggling. I genuinely hope you are able to overcome this hurdle one day and not cave in like me.


I don't know whats going on,Steph. I know my words aren't comforting and I can understand how much it all hurts. Been there myself just a few days ago. I am sorry that you are struggling. I have my best wishes for you.


----------



## StephCurry

SaltnSweet said:


> I don't know whats going on,Steph. I know my words aren't comforting and I can understand how much it all hurts. Been there myself just a few days ago. I am sorry that you are struggling. I have my best wishes for you.


:squeeze


----------



## Charmander

Kevin001 said:


> Eat the pop tart, lol. I hope you did. :laugh:


I did lol, like half an hour later. Too hard to resist. :b


----------



## crimeclub

feels said:


> I'm buying some stuff from my ex next week and he wants to grab a bite to eat together as well. I think it'll be nice to see what all has been going on with him but I'm nervous. I just hope it feels super casual. I can never tell how much my anxiety will act up in these types of situations lol.


Been there many times, it can be a pretty unpredictable situation depending on a number of factors, but if you both are cool and can keep it laid back and casual then it can be a pleasant get together. Keep us updated on how it went.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate my boss


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Charmander said:


> Should I eat the pop tart or save a few calories...












sorry I seen a gif in your future when seeing your post :b


----------



## Charmander

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> sorry I seen a gif in your future when seeing your post


I'll remember that gif the next time
I'm faced with this decision. :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange

StephCurry said:


> Thank you Samantha.
> 
> It is upsetting to hear that you are experiencing this - I'm sorry you're also struggling. I genuinely hope you are able to overcome this hurdle one day and not cave in like me.


Thank you. I hope you are able to overcome your struggles as well. :squeeze


----------



## Mur

Raptors are about to get swept, the entire Eastern Conference (aside from the cavs) are a ****ing joke.


----------



## millenniumman75

My running clothes are drying - only to get sweated up again. :stu


----------



## Kevin001

Debating whether or not if I should go to this little church thing tomorrow. Pretty much watching service on a theater screen. I think I need to, it would be good being around people. Get me out of my comfort zone, idk.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I have a nervous breakdown it'll get me out of work for a while...however then all I'll hear is "therapy this", "pills that", and "you need Jesus"


----------



## Amphoteric

:afr


----------



## LostinReverie

My cat Zechariah, the spacey one, has an obsession about coming into the bathroom with me. The door doesn't really close all the way, so he can nudge it open and he always knows when I'm in there. He's an odd duck.


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> Debating whether or not if I should go to this little church thing tomorrow. Pretty much watching service on a theater screen. I think I need to, it would be good being around people. Get me out of my comfort zone, idk.


DO IT. I'd come with if I could.


----------



## Paperback Writer

That feeling when you want to say something nice to someone, but you're too paranoid you'd be bothering them and/or that you'd come across as a creep, so you just don't say anything and hope that maybe they realised that you wanted to say something, which of course they wouldn't because they're (probably) not telepathic.


----------



## TryingMara

What a month :no


----------



## Estillum

My grandmother complemented me several times on the cross I was wearing. I don't have the heart to tell her it's an ankh.


----------



## Arbre

Amphoteric said:


> :afr


Canada is going to win.


----------



## Kevin001

The Sound of Silence said:


> DO IT. I'd come with if I could.


I went, it was nice. I wish you could of came as well, lol. :squeeze


----------



## Amphoteric

Arbre said:


> Canada is going to win.


Yeah, with the 0 - 4 loss earlier, the thirst for vengeance is probably going to be quite a boost for their game today. It'd be nice to see Finland win, though.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm thinking about my family. I hope things will get better for us. Its been going on too long.


----------



## Arbre

Amphoteric said:


> Yeah, with the 0 - 4 loss earlier, the thirst for vengeance is probably going to be quite a boost for their game today. It'd be nice to see Finland win, though.


I'm not even sure what the Finnish roster is like. All I know is that Patrik Laine is on the roster and that after the first few games commentators on TV said he was just average. Now people online are saying he's been doing amazing in the tournament. When I watched Laine at the WJC he really did look like Ovechkin like people online said he did. Goalies couldn't stop his shot.

I'm a Leafs fan and have high hopes for Morgan Rielly, but he's been Canada's #1 defenseman and he's not even that in the NHL yet. And our goalie is Cam Talbot who's a decent back-up goalie. Our forwards are pretty stacked, though.


----------



## StephCurry

crazy that no-one would've noticed... with the exception of immediate family..

well not really that crazy tbh. w/e..


----------



## Amphoteric

Arbre said:


> I'm not even sure what the Finnish roster is like. All I know is that Patrik Laine is on the roster and that after the first few games commentators on TV said he was just average. Now people online are saying he's been doing amazing in the tournament. When I watched Laine at the WJC he really did look like Ovechkin like people online said he did. Goalies couldn't stop his shot.
> 
> I'm a Leafs fan and have high hopes for Morgan Rielly, but he's been Canada's #1 defenseman and he's not even that in the NHL yet. And our goalie is Cam Talbot who's a decent back-up goalie. Our forwards are pretty stacked, though.


I'm only a fair weather fan myself, if the championship games seem to be going well, I pay more attention to them :lol 
The press here seems to have made some sort of a golden demigod out of Laine. At least if the team loses today, I won't have to see his face every time I try to catch up with the news.


----------



## Andras96

I need to stop coming here.


----------



## Arbre

Amphoteric said:


> I'm only a fair weather fan myself, if the championship games seem to be going well, I pay more attention to them :lol
> The press here seems to have made some sort of a golden demigod out of Laine. At least if the team loses today, I won't have to see his face every time I try to catch up with the news.


Laine has been getting a lot of hype here too. In 2015 he was ranked third in this draft and now he's ranked #2 with some people saying he could be the first overall pick (Matthews is going first overall though). People are expecting him to be a 40 goal scorer in the NHL and maybe even capable of scoring 50.


----------



## coeur_brise

That feel when you see something you know that someone will like but their last words were, "Don't even bother. Saying goodbye now."

In other news, Funko Harley Quinn et al. (various Marvel) dolls are out. Wait... I meant DC. Dangit.


----------



## Andras96

lol, I really need to stop coming here before I do something rash again.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Watching a Kripp video and it made me remember, the other day at work these two middle aged guys were talking, and one was complaining that his kid was watching other people play video games, and he thought this was ridiculous. So did the other guy. It feels weird to me, that I'm kinda at a weird age right now. I'm an adult but I'm still young, and I'm in a very different generation than many of the people at work.


----------



## coeur_brise

Why did I take that nap. It felt like I woke up to a pointless existence. I keep asking someone why I was born, she just doesn't answer or says she needs me, if she didn't have me, there'd be no one to do xyz. I was like... but still, you'll get over it and other people can already do xyz. Don't need me. Call it selfish or whatever, I honestly feel like a cock roach. Unwanted, unneeded, a pest.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Dying would be cool. Alas, I am not blessed with the privilege of such luck. Instead, I am to seek out the next best thing; sleep whenever I can. Indeed, sleep is one of the few things I find consistent 'enjoyment' in. It remains one of the few activities (would you classify sleep an 'activity'?) that isn't riddled with that constant negative/suicidal thoughts and anxiety that plague the majority of the time I spend in waking consciousness. When's the next moment I can sleep.

Real talk here though: It's all the same **** in all honesty. The usual bull**** that comes down to "I hate myself and want to die lol" -- the usual. The meme that states that the only reason the creator and those that relate live is "for a laff". I believe I'm in that camp. I don't know what I want to do. I merely float through this rather pathetic life, sufferin' whatever sufferin'-times™ (do not steal) the universe dictates I should be subjected to at any given moment, whether it be the usual cocktail of loneliness, anxiety, embarrassment, and extreme insecurities, brought together by the sadness and feelings of perpetual inadequacy that follow.


----------



## rdrr

What do you do when you're not needed? You just merely exist, with no purpose at all. What kind of life can you possibly carve out like that? You can do all the best you can to be happy but if you have no affirmation, does it matter?


----------



## SuperSky

Best youtube comment I've seen all week:
_- He inhales loudly._
_- He's breathing in your soul, sl*t._


----------



## Andras96

...Still haven't heard back from the meetup group that I need to be approved for in order to join. lol I'm rejected at every corner.


----------



## cosmicslop

I've seriously clocked out mentally for the rest of this week. Just couldn't care that it's the last days of the semester.


----------



## alienjunkie

Torn between wanting to exercise and wanting to cry


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to be dropped off an hr early tomorrow. I can walk and get something to eat but I don't think it will take up an hr. Drag that sh*t out the best I can I guess.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess all I can do is sit in front of my computer and let my brain rot, on a fine, spring, long weekend. Like a good little loser.


----------



## Humesday

I love how I devoured junk food and beer the past two weeks (due to zoloft withdrawal), and I still lost weight. Falling off the wagon and experiencing no negative consequences is such wonderful luck. I'm just as strong as I was before, too. I'm just leaner. It's bizarre, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Skeletra




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Skeletra said:


>


That ending was pretty damn haunting!

Also, the latest episode of Penny Dreadful was pretty damn intense too


----------



## LostinReverie

My word, I am so ****ing disgusting. No wonder people avoid me. It should be the law to keep me locked up away from humanity.


----------



## Charmander

They make a meme for everything.


----------



## KelsKels

I think the reason I've been sleeping so much is because I'd rather be dreaming than awake. In my dreams I'm not alone.. I have friends from the past and I'm doing something.


----------



## bad baby

One of my boys said something unexpectedly sobering and vulnerable yesterday, in Japanese. I'm not sure how he'd meant it exactly - his manner was nonchalant, and some things will always be lost in translation I suppose - but I, uncertain how to respond, played my oft-abused dumb foreigner card and pretended I hadn't understood. Nonetheless, I thought about what he'd said all the way home. I hope he realizes that I care and I want him to succeed.

_To Kazuki: It may be a cliche, but you are capable of much more than you can imagine right here, right now. so spread your wings and don't be afraid of the flight; it is but a temporary torment that will see you to your destination._

...This is the beginning of the end. I've learnt and grown as a person - despite all my imperfections; how I've fumbled and floundered at times, smiled through gritted teeth, tried my best to keep composure while all around me turmoil, laughed off my nerves,...I Survived. I don't give a damn anymore, but I still care - if that makes sense, which I should think it does.

For perhaps the first time I am filled with hope for my future, and for Kazuki's future. And I think we're (all) going to be alright.


----------



## cosmicslop

Pretty much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Good lord, I'm drinking a beer...of all my failures in life your shock and disappointment at that is absolutely so beyond me. It's like a microcosm of my lack of comprehension of humanity. I could do so many worse things but with a bit of conformity here or there command a thousand times more respect and curb a thousand times more disdain. I suppose I'm as confused as God would be after creating man and a garden of Eden


----------



## feels

crimeclub said:


> Been there many times, it can be a pretty unpredictable situation depending on a number of factors, but if you both are cool and can keep it laid back and casual then it can be a pleasant get together. Keep us updated on how it went.


Saw him today. It was very casual and kinda nice. I think there's always some tension there but you just pretend like it's not lol. He kinda pet my hair when I left. He always does something like that when I leave but it always catches me off guard. He texted me afterward saying anytime I want to hang out just let him know cause he has a lot of free time these days. Felt very unlike him. Overall it was no big deal tho and I didn't feel too anxious.


----------



## EternalCarrot

Trying to think of where or what to make my first post


----------



## tehuti88

I know it shouldn't wear on me so much, but I just can't wrap my brain around this mentality.

I wish people could disagree with me without calling me names, minimizing my own problems, insisting that I'm minimizing their problems when I've never done any such thing (since when does me saying I/others like me have _equal_ problems = me downplaying others' problems?), or ridiculing things like my physical appearance, sexual preferences, work experience, disabilities, or what have you. I never do that stuff to others when I disagree with them, but they do it a lot to me, and then accuse me of being the unsupportive one. :|

The most I can legitimately be accused of is being sarcastic. But that's still a far cry from all the vile stuff that's been said to me, and perhaps I'd be less sarcastic if these other people would be less...well, _dismissive and unsupportive_. Cripes, the last time I was ridiculed, I wasn't even being sarcastic, I was only sharing MY OWN problems...something I thought was allowed here! I guess only certain people are allowed to vent...

(Part of that ridicule, BTW, was aimed at my SA--so yeah, people like me DO get mocked over such things. My SA has never been seen as a positive, cute, or appealing thing. It's always been mocked as long as I've had it, *including by other people with SA*. To be honest, it shocks me how often my circumstances are ridiculed by other people who not only share those same/similar circumstances, but who claim to be seeking understanding/empathy, themselves.)

If anyone has ample grounds to judge an entire group of people based on the actions of a few, it's me. And yet despite all the hate and ridicule I get, I'm still not going to stoop to that level. So whenever I get accused of being hateful and dismissive, I have a clean record.

Just too bad the people who disagree with me can't do the same.

Tl;dr, it'd be nice to disagree civilly without somebody telling me I'm fat or longwinded or saying my problems don't matter or I don't really have SA. :/


----------



## SilentLyric

the thought of being in a loving relationship with an older male is so hot, I can't even...but not just old for the sake of old, and not super old, I mean an older than me, caring, intelligent, male who makes me feel special. omg...where to obtain that?


----------



## lizzy19

when a friend asks for your advice and you don't know what to say, but you wish you did to help them feel better.


----------



## Andras96

lol what am I still doing here. Why don't I do something more productive and something people would actually WANT me to do, like disappearing from the face of the earth.


----------



## millenniumman75

Canadian Brotha said:


> Good lord, I'm drinking a beer...of all my failures in life your shock and disappointment at that is absolutely so beyond me. It's like a microcosm of my lack of comprehension of humanity. I could do so many worse things but with a bit of conformity here or there command a thousand times more respect and curb a thousand times more disdain. I suppose I'm as confused as God would be after creating man and a garden of Eden


Don't you work in a liquor store?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

millenniumman75 said:


> Don't you work in a liquor store?


I do work in a liquor store...she hates that too, lol


----------



## Paperback Writer

I wish I could stop overthinking everything I want to post on here.


----------



## slyfox

I wonder if the hen and chicks offshoots are still alive that I planted on my grandfathers grave about a week ago


----------



## millenniumman75

All the work that is coming up in the next four weeks.
It'll end by my birthday.


----------



## coeur_brise

I tried once teaching a co-worker, who couldn't be more uninterested, to learn how to play paper, rock, scissors. Needless to say, he threw scissors every time. I thought every culture had this sort of game, I guess not. Does every culture have a pinky swear at least? I know mine does.


----------



## Andras96

I make myself ****ing cringe.


----------



## LemonBones

another day of solitary confinement.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to simplify my life......asap.


----------



## Charmander

Thought I'd try making tea for the first time in a few years. Nope, still hate it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Charmander said:


> Thought I'd try making tea for the first time in a few years. Nope, still hate it.


 It is an acquired taste for many people but if the effects it has on me hold true for most people (which I don't know) it really can help drastically with your moods and focus and stuff like that. I suppose I wouldn't say it's a night and day difference. You don't notice it so much until you drink tea consistently for a while and then stop and then start again. Any kind of tea (as long as it is real tea).


----------



## Andras96

...And that's exactly why I don't post on other sites.

I contribute absolutely nothing and people will damn sure make me aware of it.


----------



## Andras96

Why am I even still alive. My god...


----------



## Charmander

WillYouStopDave said:


> It is an acquired taste for many people but if the effects it has on me hold true for most people (which I don't know) it really can help drastically with your moods and focus and stuff like that. I suppose I wouldn't say it's a night and day difference. You don't notice it so much until you drink tea consistently for a while and then stop and then start again. Any kind of tea (as long as it is real tea).


Maybe I'll try green tea or something next time. I need to find some alternative to orange juice.



Andras96 said:


> ...And that's exactly why I don't post on other sites.
> 
> *I contribute absolutely nothing* and people will damn sure make me aware of it.


I don't think that's true.  Other sites can definitely seem pretty unfriendly in comparison though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Charmander said:


> Maybe I'll try green tea or something next time. I need to find some alternative to orange juice.


Green tea is my favorite, currently. It is really yummy, both hot and cold.


----------



## LostinReverie

People referring to "Doctor Google" and spreading BS health advice is obnoxious


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sign me up for the trials of shrooms to treat depression, thanks


----------



## LemonBones

Feeling crazy but it will pass


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Steve Rogers: Doctor Banner, now might be a good time for you to get angry.
Bruce Banner: That's my secret, Captain: I'm always angry.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

3 day weekend yo!! That was a nice surprise (that wouldn't be a surprise if I ever knew what day it was)


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I'm kinda furious right now, this site just puts me in a bad mood lately.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My coworker looked so cute doing an impersonation of her dad drinking Hennessy, lol


----------



## Crisigv

So what's the loser doing on a Friday night? She's staying at home, alone in her room, miserable. Where the stupid little loser belongs.


----------



## McFly

Canadian Brotha said:


> Sign me up for the trials of shrooms to treat depression, thanks


Same here. Never was able to score some.


----------



## AllTheSame

Upside: Yes...three (and a half) day weekends rock my world (half day today, Sat, Sun, Mon).

Downside: We have to be at work an hour earlier Tue - Fri next week...5:00am...which I have no problem with, but why are we doing this? Because we're being told to do it, and on no notice. This job has turned out to be full of empty promises. Nothing I was promised has come even close to coming to pass, and it hasn't for so many of my coworkers, either. No full-time status, no raise, no company car, the schedule changes sometimes on no notice and no one is promised 40 hour work weeks.

Their response to the complaints: there's the door. I'm so, so glad I have another job starting in two weeks. It's time for a change.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

McFly said:


> Same here. Never was able to score some.


I only tried them a couple times back in high school but I was drinking and smoking herb on those nights too.

If there's serious potential like they say with regard to depression I'd like to know more though because I'd rather take that leap of faith than anti-d's that's for sure


----------



## feels

This is probably the weakest weed I've bought in years. But I'm not complaining it's better than nothing and it tastes really good. It's just gonna get depleted really quickly unfortunately lol.


----------



## Flora20

Wonder why this person always appears in my dreams..


----------



## alienjunkie

no matter how much i try to distract myself my negative thoughts are always there


----------



## silentcase

I'm hungry !


----------



## Memories of Silence

I can't tell if some of the |'s are darker than the others, and if the lighter ones are longer. I kept looking at it when I was typing them. | | |||| | | |. It is like if they are next to another one, the length is different.


----------



## anxious87

Working overtime hasnt bothered me as much as it used to. In some ways i liked it and my efficiency increased.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm thinking about the thread who has an attitude problem.
It tells me "Don't Look Past This Thread And Act Like You Don't See It" 
LOL
For that reason I have't clicked on it


----------



## Kevin001

You tell me you're in town but you don't want to hangout.......hmm. Why the f-ck tell me then?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Kevin001 said:


> You tell me you're in town but you don't want to hangout.......hmm. Why the f-ck tell me then?


Maybe they just don't want you to find out that they were in town from someone else and then get mad that they were hiding it from you.


----------



## Kevin001

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Maybe they just don't want you to find out that they were in town from someone else and then get mad that they were hiding it from you.


Hmm, that would be a good possibility if I actually knew other people. Lol. There is no "someone else" in this story.


----------



## Charmander

Mozzarella sticks


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> Mozzarella sticks












I assume you're thinking about buying some? If so do it, lol. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Barakiel

I've seen only a handful of his Vines before but still, I'm happy for both of them.


----------



## AllTheSame

Wow, life is just really, really very fuqd up and strange sometimes.

I just had a (rare) talk on the phone with my ex-wife and she's going on short-term disability for panic attacks. Apparently her anxiety is getting worse, despite having been in therapy and on SSRIs. She and I have a lot of differences, I hate the way she's treated me and neglected our children in the past. She cheats. She lies. She's only out for herself. She's a very, very toxic person. But I wouldn't wish this **** on anyone, not on my worst enemy.

The really ironic thing is....even before she cheated, we started having problems years ago when my anxiety got worse. I remember her telling me "This is all in your head. Get over it. Just fight back. Everyone has anxiety, just get the f- over yourself". Those were her words, at me, over and over and over again. And now she's going through it all herself. She never has apologized or anything and I totally wouldn't expect her to, that's just not her, that's beneath her somehow. But she is a lot more understanding about anxiety and depression now that she's going through it. Funny what it takes for some people to feel even the smallest bit of empathy. Smh.


----------



## millenniumman75

I had two headaches today.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm thinking the same thing I think every day. I am a worthless piece of garbage, that doesn't deserve happiness. I deserve nothing. I am a monster. No one wants me, and I will never feel love again. No one wants me around. I have 2 years until I turn 30, then I end it all, if not sooner.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm nothing but a failure.


----------



## meepie

Can't believe my mom is turning 50 tomorrow. I just imagine her as perpetually 40, and that's how she looks to me.


----------



## Crisigv

Okay, I get it. I understand. I'm not wanted anymore. I will leave you alone. Being ignored means go away.


----------



## Crisigv

5 hours is long enough, I guess. I'll go to bed, and pray I don't wake up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Took long enough for this bourbon to kick in..."there's never enough in the bottle, even when there are too many bottles"


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to brush my teeth :teeth


----------



## TheSilentGamer

random girl: hey your shirt is nice

me:









random girl: too bad you're ugly

me:









k den


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I accepted my mother's invitation to some local concert on Saturday. Only reason I'm accepting is thanks to the possibility that I might be able to get drunk. Maybe then I'll have a smidgen of hope for fitting in.


----------



## Karsten

TheSilentGamer said:


> random girl: hey your shirt is nice
> 
> me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random girl: too bad you're ugly
> 
> me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k den


Is this for real? That's really ****ed up.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

thekloWN said:


> Is this for real? That's really ****ed up.


Yep! And I just bought that shirt and felt really good about it. There goes that goodness :')


----------



## meepie

TheSilentGamer said:


> random girl: hey your shirt is nice
> 
> me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random girl: too bad you're ugly
> 
> me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k den


That's messed up, was anyone around to call her out on her mean beahvior. Where do you live? It seems to me that there are nothing but bullies there.


----------



## Karsten

TheSilentGamer said:


> Yep! And I just bought that shirt and felt really good about it. There goes that goodness :')


Wow, I'm so sorry.

If you like the shirt, wear it. Don't let the ridiculous and completely arrogant opinions of a single stranger ruin it.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

meepie said:


> That's messed up, was anyone around to call her out on her mean beahvior. Where do you live? It seems to me that there are nothing but bullies there.


I live in the not-so-magical land of Serbia and, unfortunately, this sort of thing is common. 


thekloWN said:


> Wow, I'm so sorry.
> 
> If you like the shirt, wear it. Don't let the ridiculous and completely arrogant opinions of a single stranger ruin it.


Aw thanks! I'll definitely wear it, although hearing those words still hurt a little 

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## ShatteredGlass

im so weak it is truly pathetic


----------



## tehuti88

My neighbors in Elvenar have usernames like f**medaddy69, sexyporn1, jackoff22, streamofp...


----------



## Flora20

Keep thinking I want to cut my hair short for summer :/ but I hate short hair..


----------



## Crisigv

I've made a mistake. :cry


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My counselor told me that I need to 'back off' from my crush and wait AT LEAST a week before messaging him again -- since he failed to respond to my last...... 10 messages.......

lol darling..... I don't.... think I can handle....... such a horrific proposition...... how dare you.......

After denying for a bit that those words actually came out of my counselor's mouth and trying to think of something better, I failed, lol. As much as I despise admitting it, I can see that it is (clearly) the best course of action. I know I need to back off. Besides, the ball is on his side of the court now; it's his to do with it what he will. I hate the reality that he will probably ignore it regardless. If I send any more messages anytime soon, well, I'm aware of how that's going to position me.

There's also that damn computer curfew of his that I have to contend with. If he used the computer (i.e logged into Skype) everyday, then I could comfortably not send any messages for a couple of days. He'd see that I'm not sending any more messages despite the fact that he's online, and as a result, that'll count as 'backing off' (if I manage it for a couple of days at least), then I could message him again on, say, Friday. He's only allowed on the computer on weekends and occasionally Wednesdays, so, unfortunately, he most likely won't be online until this Friday. This sadly means that I probably should not message him until like, Sunday at the earliest (though my counselor would really prefer a day like, the Friday after the coming Friday.... c'mon man, I need to look out for my mental health). UGhh I might die. I want him so badly lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was getting changed after a shower, and picked up my underwear to put them on, just after I felt something land on my foot and looked and saw a largish spider scurrying off. And I was just thinking man if this happened to someone who was scared of spiders they would have been horrified.

----

@ShatteredGlass I know what it's like to really want to talk to someone but it's not good to smother people, it puts them off you, you just need to find something else to do to take your mind off him and wait to see if he messages you. I honestly don't think you should message him first at all no matter how much time passes if you've sent 10 separate messages that he hasn't responded to. I know that's hard though.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Ehem.*

I think certain people give anime/manga enthusiasts a bad rep.

They go to certain extremes that I personally find disrespectful or not in tune with the culture already set in place.

I can get you have certain interests, but at least express yourself in a manner that actually shows you mean what you say.

Sometimes I get the feeling some people just ride the bandwagon without actually understanding what it means to genuinely enjoy something. People get paid to put out their stuff, but if it's good stuff that sells, there's probably a good reason for that, right?

Like people who dwell into the whole "furry" concept.

You can like animals, I do too, but I don't go around trying to morph them into human vessels or characters. That's just wrong.

In fact, I can without a doubt say I completely abhor furry-esc culture.

I have high standards for when and where animals aside form humans can make the cut in manga & anime. That's just my preference, however. For example, a depiction of a normal dog in a normal-ish story with humans around--that I can dig. But weird human like animals? Nope. At least not in anime or manga.

Keep in mind though, I don't go looking for that stuff and I never will.

Going back to score with anime/manga--in general, I hold high standards for what I can enjoy. That's for another time though.

Toodles,

T.R.G.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Strange ole day today is, got written up by my boss this afternoon & then just got 2 shots of $100 bourbon & a shot of $50 premix Manhattan from a rep...wonder how this shift will end


----------



## Kevin001

I got ignored twice in one day, what are the odds. Things are getting interesting.


----------



## tea111red

glad to see you changed your name back.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I wish there was a way to speed up time.


----------



## Winds

Only a few more days and it's over. Which means in only a few more days it begins.


----------



## Arbre

I need thousands of dollars so I can buy everything I need.


----------



## Friendonkey

I'm doing well and have made a not-that-long distance friend, maybe I am not as hopeless socially as I thought I was. At least through texts.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My friend just told me he had a dream about Queen last night and Freddie Mercury heard him asking them to play Another one bites the dust and apparently responded "darling, if that's the sort of thing you want maybe you're best to just leave" :lol


----------



## SplendidBob

McFly said:


> Same here. Never was able to score some.


Pretty sure they grow like crazy near me. The area is basically clusters of woodland surrounded by fields with cows and sheep in. I haven't tried them myself though, I am quite susceptible to drug induced insanity 



Persephone The Dread said:


> I was getting changed after a shower, and picked up my underwear to put them on, just after I felt something land on my foot and looked and saw a largish spider scurrying off. And I was just thinking man if this happened to someone who was scared of spiders they would have been horrified.


Probably a trans spider. Or a non trans spider pretending to be a trans spider.


----------



## McFly

splendidbob said:


> Pretty sure they grow like crazy near me. The area is basically clusters of woodland surrounded by fields with cows and sheep in. I haven't tried them myself though, I am quite susceptible to drug induced insanity


I knew some people that were determined to find wild psychadilic mushrooms and apparently they grow in animal plops. And the people that talked about doing shrooms said they taste like poo uke


----------



## SplendidBob

McFly said:


> I knew some people that were determined to find wild psychadilic mushrooms and apparently they grow in animal plops. And the people that talked about doing shrooms said they taste like poo uke


Yeh, pretty much  I looked into it last Autumn and prime growing conditions are fields with lots of animal poo in near to woodland (for some reason). Which is basically most of the area near me. My concern (aside from the potentially terrifying consequences of ingestion for my weird brain) would be getting the wrong mushrooms and getting poisoned.

Your friends should probably wash them first though 

*edit, oh lol the new avatar came, Dolph is storng.


----------



## McFly

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, pretty much  I looked into it last Autumn and prime growing conditions are fields with lots of animal poo in near to woodland (for some reason). Which is basically most of the area near me. My concern (aside from the potentially terrifying consequences of ingestion for my weird brain) would be getting the wrong mushrooms and getting poisoned.
> 
> Your friends should probably wash them first though
> 
> *edit, oh lol the new avatar came, Dolph is storng.


Risk of poisoning is why I'd never trust myself to find any. There have been incidents locally where people were running naked in the streets after taking in too much, so then proper dosage is important also.


----------



## Steve French

I need to get a job and start working on my debt. The harassment I get from my creditors is a bit ridiculous to stand much longer.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Probably a trans spider. Or a non trans spider pretending to be a trans spider.


What kind of regressive society do we live in where trans and fake trans spiders can get into single occupancy toilets in a person's house? I'm telling you these are the end times. It's probably going to flood somewhere in the UK soon, if it's not already, and when it does it will all be because of the atmospheric instability linked to the jet stream transgendered spiders.

I mean will you look at this. Total chaos:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...colder-CHRISTMAS-s-staying-way-rest-week.html


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm a terribly miserable person so my perspective is distorted because of that but sometimes I come on here and read the views of some posters and find myself quite confused


----------



## SplendidBob

McFly said:


> Risk of poisoning is why I'd never trust myself to find any. There have been incidents locally where people were running naked in the streets after taking in too much, so then proper dosage is important also.


Yeh, with anything like this it's best to start ultra cautiously. Esp as you don't know if you have the kind of brain that reacts very badly to it. I guess the risks of picking the wrong mushrooms can be brought down to acceptable levels (and there are grow kits I think for more certainty), but I would do a tonne of research and use online forums and pics for second opinions and whatnot. I would also make sure I had fast acting benzos to hand at least too in case a bad reaction .



Persephone The Dread said:


> What kind of regressive society do we live in where trans and fake trans spiders can get into single occupancy toilets in a person's house? I'm telling you these are the end times. It's probably going to flood somewhere in the UK soon, if it's not already, and when it does it will all be because of the atmospheric instability linked to the jet stream transgendered spiders.
> 
> I mean will you look at this. Total chaos:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...colder-CHRISTMAS-s-staying-way-rest-week.html


:lol

Though it isn't really a laughing matter is it? Any spider can just pretend to be trans and just swing right in. Worst part is that even when they are naked (as they often are) you can't tell the difference. Plus, what if you end up sleeping with one and it whispers in your ear afterwards it was trans? _You can't even tell_.

I knew something was up with the weather, I had the urge to wear a jumper. I figured it was the trans somehow. At any rate, the UK is already screwed because of trans people. Have you seen how extensive the foreign aisle's are in supermarkets now? Not just in Waitrose where you would expect that kind of out of control leftism, but in Tesco and Sainsbury's too. It is nothing less than the purposeful erosion of our culture. There won't be any British foods left soon, it will be all hummus and weird things in jars. (and hummus isn't even in that aisle any more, which kinda proves my point)

Someone has to act.


----------



## Steve French

I was sitting outside having a cup of tea when I noticed my hand was fairly wet. I shook it off, then tried and failed to find the source. It came back again a few minutes later. I noticed the end of the arm of my chair was wet. So, the chair is leaking I figured, it had rained a day or two ago. Well, I failed to find a source there, and soon it was dry. Eventually I noticed after much consternation that whenever I would put my hand down on the chair it would begin to sweat profusely within seconds. It was hot outside, but the chair was not the type of material to hold heat. My hand was not particularly warm. What the hell. I don't need this weird **** from my body when I am a panicked, nervous wreck all the time anyways.


----------



## SilentLyric

I think I just want to be friends with females. I don't want to get to know my male coworkers.


----------



## bewareofyou

I'm supposed to do a presentation for a debate in my world issues class on Friday but I don't think I'll be finished by then.. so I want to ask my teacher if I can present on Monday instead, but I'm scared that she'll be annoyed if I do it late and I don't want to let my class down. Oh well.. at least school is almost over I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm always saying or doing something dumb and ruining things....ugh.


----------



## Crisigv

This is most likely going to be another miserable and lonely summer. And because I'm too self-conscious, I will probably remain pale as well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hey it's me
I just got off the train
A frightening place
Their faces are concrete grey.


----------



## CWe

Wish I could wake up to a different exsistence


----------



## millenniumman75

I want to scream right now, but I am too cranky and tired.









Who are you smiling at?


----------



## Blue Dino

Doing deeds for others, but guilt tripping them for it in return, in their eyes all those deeds will instantly turn into sins instead.


----------



## Kanova

I should sleep, call the doctor tomorrow, call the boss at the protection office for a job and start working out again.


----------



## millenniumman75

Trying not to get overwhelmed by my workload


----------



## Batcat

Listening to upbeat music doesn't seem right at the moment. Maybe I need to listen to some cautiously optimistic tunes. I need music which reflects my mood.


----------



## Crisigv

Good to know I'm not worth waiting for. Good to know I'm never going to be wanted. I'm not worth anyone's time.


----------



## herk

****ing goddamnit


----------



## Kevin001

I'm still debating whether or not I should see a movie at the theater before work. I don't like to do a lot of stuff before work. Takes time to get me mentally prepared for work.


----------



## Friendonkey

Forcing myself to eat sucks!


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if anyone is going to put flags on their cars for the Euro Cup. I hope so, it's only a week away, but I haven't seen any yet. I don't want to be one of the first ones.


----------



## tea111red

oh man. unfortunately my drive goes up when i'm angry.


----------



## tea111red

i feel like i want to be dead now. ugh. i can't do anything right.


----------



## Malek

tea111red said:


> i feel like i want to be dead now. ugh. i can't do anything right.


I disagree.

There there, hang in there Tea.


----------



## Barakiel

I've never been able to decide on what language I wanna learn, and I don't think learning more than one would be a good idea.


----------



## Humesday

What my fortune cookie is telling me:

"You have a fine capacity for the enjoyment of life"


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha


No, I have to work my *** off for a pittance of reward from my brain. I might have a fine capacity for enjoyment if I had some adderall. Dopamine is so lovely.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I had someone to talk to on a regular basis, who actually wants to talk to me, genuinely. Someone I can tell anything, and be comfortable bothering them. I guess that's called a friend. I want a friend.


----------



## Jetlagg

I wanna get ****ing hammered tonight and turn my brain off. **** all of it.


----------



## Charmander

Still avoiding checking my inbox after the email I sent to my professor last night. Lecturers are scary.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

How do I get out of this?


----------



## millenniumman75

Yeech, I have a sinus headache


----------



## LostinReverie

I hate that even my own family discludes me and tells me I'm not wanted.

I don't want to be alive anymore. Please God save me.


----------



## Crisigv

There's another person from Facebook who's now engaged.


----------



## Mur

You've been banned hmmmmm? :sigh Mr.TommyKnocker, pm if you're reading this post right now, reach out to me, I have to speak with you.....


----------



## Cyan22

Dumbass me.....


----------



## Crisigv

Ugh, what a waste of a day. I'm such a waste.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Stop feeding the troll wings.


----------



## Mur

*Don't hate me cause I'm beautiful....*

Not trying to brag but there are a lot of perks that come with being a physically hot guy, and here I thought I had bad genetics! Being a socially awkward guy isn't so bad when you have model looks that make women buckle at their knees when they see how good looking you are!!!


----------



## PrincessV

My 400th post!!! Woohoooo 


^ My walk, my talk, the way I dress, It's not my fault, so please don't trip, don't hate me cause i'm bootiful.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

PrincessV said:


> My 400th post!!! Woohoooo
> 
> ^ My walk, my talk, the way I dress, It's not my fault, so please don't trip, don't hate me cause i'm bootiful.


Way to go. I wonder what my 400th post was.


----------



## PrincessV

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Way to go. I wonder what my 400th post was.


Why thank you Wings. It was probably something spunky & kewl.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Perhaps, like my dad, one day I'll leave this place, find somewhere new to make home and never return


----------



## bad baby

Misery is a butterfly.

Loneliness is a moth.

...

Yesterday there were two warm bodies in this room, laughing, eating, breathing, dreaming. Today they are gone, on a plane somewhere. It's unbelievable, like a dream. How could one be sure they were ever really there, not just a figment of imagination?- I want something real, some sort of proof, to hold in my hand and convince myself that it did really happen.

The look of a holiday home, a hotel room, an apartment post vacant. Everything restored to the way it was before the invasion. Post-apocalyptic. That's the loneliest look. Here today, gone tomorrow.

It's too much, too big, too intense. And the irony is that it's all in my head.

God help me, save me, with your grace...


----------



## Mur

Is that how my insides smell? I mean, my raunchy farts sorta give me a hint of the smell of my internal nectar but still, ugh, nature you a nasty (bleep), ugh, so gross and icky!! I wish my intestines smelled like garden fresh roses or bakery fresh cinnamon rolls and not like decayed corpses that have been sitting around in the sun for weeks on end, bleggghhhhh!!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ignored again.

It really ****ing hurts, but at the same time, I'm beginning to approach the cusp of apathy regarding people in general. I guess I could describe it as being governed by the principle of "why should I care about others when others don't care about me?". I suppose that statement brings forth a major question though, who is supposed to 'care first'?

I don't even know. I know nothing beyond "I feel like **** on a constant basis". I dissociate from the reasons that explain the **** feelings. I know exactly what is making me upset. I always do. That awareness of exactly what is bothering me at any present moment is always lurking, showing its face whenever I deem it unwelcome. Sometimes it's in the form of intrusive thoughts. "If I get hit by a car then I don't have to deal with (****ty thing)".

I hate my life.


----------



## Blue Dino

My housemate and her boyfriend has been laying and cuddling on the couch of the living room for almost two hours now. I went down an hour ago, they were making out. So I quickly ran back upstairs. I went down again a few minutes ago hoping they're gone, and nope. They were literally having sex on the living room floor, instead of the bedroom. Probably still going at it right now as I'm typing this. Omg... this is definitely the weirdest thing I've seen amongst housemates.



bad baby said:


> Yesterday there were two warm bodies in this room, laughing, eating, breathing, dreaming. Today they are gone, on a plane somewhere. It's unbelievable, like a dream. How could one be sure they were ever really there, not just a figment of imagination?- I want something real, some sort of proof, to hold in my hand and convince myself that it did really happen.


I get that feeling too whenever I meet people or make very short term friendships that I know I will never ever see again or talk to again in a few days. Sucks that I would really get along well with them and know that we would've likely become great long term friends had we live close to each other. This always makes it hard for me to want to really be close to them or enjoy my time with them. But I know lots of people that have no problem doing this and can easily take the "just enjoy the moment" mentality.


----------



## bad baby

Blue Dino said:


> My housemate and her boyfriend has been laying and cuddling on the couch of the living room for almost two hours now. I went down an hour ago, they were making out. So I quickly ran back upstairs. I went down again a few minutes ago hoping they're gone, and nope. They were literally having sex on the living room floor, instead of the bedroom. Probably still going at it right now as I'm typing this. Omg... this is definitely the weirdest thing I've seen amongst housemates.
> 
> I get that feeling too whenever I meet people or make very short term friendships that I know I will never ever see again or talk to again in a few days. Sucks that I would really get along well with them and know that we would've likely become great long term friends had we live close to each other. This always makes it hard for me to want to really be close to them or enjoy my time with them. But I know lots of people that have no problem doing this and can easily take the "just enjoy the moment" mentality.


christ.. i'd disinfect that couch.. (>_<

i've had a number of one-time encounters with people through my travels and i feel like i'm conditioned to let it go and pretend i don't want more for fear of coming off like i'm too needy or desperate for friendship.

my mum said something to me the other day that absolutely made me crumble. she said: _you always try too hard to be self-reliant. you have to learn to spill your troubles and ask for help. sooner or later you're going to collapse like this._

how can i face up to being a potential liability to others when im embarrassed to merely _exist_?

relevant-

(forgot if i've ever posted this, but the part where she talked about seeking help, i started bawling)


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> My housemate and her boyfriend has been laying and cuddling on the couch of the living room for almost two hours now. I went down an hour ago, they were making out. So I quickly ran back upstairs. I went down again a few minutes ago hoping they're gone, and nope. They were literally having sex on the living room floor, instead of the bedroom. Probably still going at it right now as I'm typing this. Omg... this is definitely the weirdest thing I've seen amongst housemates.


Don't you guys have rules? Like no f-cking in shared areas? I would of been turned on but for most this is very upsetting.


----------



## Charmander

I wish people thought to ask rather than assume things all the time. But I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

My boss invited me to go to church. A mass on the beach followed by a barbeque. Honestly it sounded nice I really did consider going, but it was 'weather permitting' and well, it's coming down pretty hard out there so I'm thinking it's not happening. At least I don't have to agonize over the decision now.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder how many people here have me on their ignore lists. I guess I can be pretty annoying because all I know how to be is miserable.


----------



## millenniumman75

Getting too much done in too little time.


----------



## Barakiel

Compulsory education is a complete joke, I've already served my time but I still feel bad for kids who get in so much trouble due to nonsensical zero-tolerance policies. I'm glad corporal punishment has mostly been banned, but it's kinda hard to reform something that's authoritarian by design. :/


----------



## flyingMint

****ing Blue Bell Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream.... I WANT YOU


----------



## skywatcher

You don't wanna know.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm thinking about a person, and it makes me sad.


----------



## millenniumman75

A second load of laundry


----------



## chinaski

really anxious about going back to work after a week and 1/2 vacation


----------



## Crisigv

I don't want to see anymore pictures of happy people in their happy lives. Keep your happiness to yourselves.


----------



## Charmander

Gotta stop donating to people's gofundme pages just to be polite. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Going to bed in about 45 minutes


----------



## Blue Dino

bad baby said:


> my mum said something to me the other day that absolutely made me crumble. she said: _you always try too hard to be self-reliant. you have to learn to spill your troubles and ask for help. sooner or later you're going to collapse like this._


Yeah my mom would usually say the same thing to me too all the time. "If you have issues, communicate with me and I will help you" But every time I do, she would take over the problem and make it worse. This pretty much conditioned me to be self-reliant and keep all my problems to myself. I guess it's both a good and bad thing.



Kevin001 said:


> Don't you guys have rules? Like no f-cking in shared areas? I would of been turned on but for most this is very upsetting.


Nope. Never set any since it's something we never thought would happen. Actually our household has a very non interactive tone and mostly keep to ourselves. And even if it is, it's kind of a weird uncomfortable subject to bring up in the first place when people first moved in.

They actually made out on the living room again tonight and honestly I stopped caring. I ended cooking in the kitchen right in front of them as they were making up. They didn't seem to care either. Maybe this is now a fetish of theirs? :stu


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah my mom would usually say the same thing to me too all the time. "If you have issues, communicate with me and I will help you" But every time I do, she would take over the problem and make it worse. This pretty much conditioned me to be self-reliant and keep all my problems to myself. I guess it's both a good and bad thing.
> 
> Nope. Never set any since it's something we never thought would happen. Actually our household has a very non interactive tone and mostly keep to ourselves. And even if it is, it's kind of a weird uncomfortable subject to bring up in the first place when people first moved in.
> 
> They actually made out on the living room again tonight and honestly I stopped caring. I ended cooking in the kitchen right in front of them as they were making up. They didn't seem to care either. Maybe this is now a fetish of theirs? :stu


Blue Dino? I am just wondering if you are 15 years old or not, concerning the "reach out to mom" thing. Reaching out to your parents or other grown ups can help in the long run. Remember, they have almost lived a life time and probably sit on many of the same situations that you are going through.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Nope. Never set any since it's something we never thought would happen. Actually our household has a very non interactive tone and mostly keep to ourselves. And even if it is, it's kind of a weird uncomfortable subject to bring up in the first place when people first moved in.
> 
> They actually made out on the living room again tonight and honestly I stopped caring. I ended cooking in the kitchen right in front of them as they were making up. T*hey didn't seem to care either. Maybe this is now a fetish of theirs? *:stu


You got some sick puppies there. Tell 'em to get a room. (or maybe just to go to their own one? ) :um


----------



## Charmander

Had my first dream about an SASer last night. Well two. I never thought I actually would.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

KitKat....I need it...yum. :b


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> Had my first dream about an SASer last night. Well two. I never thought I actually would.


I hope it was a good dream .


----------



## Charmander

Kevin001 said:


> I hope it was a good dream .


Thanks! I've forgotten most of it now but I'm pretty sure it was. :b


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> They actually made out on the living room again tonight and honestly I stopped caring. I ended cooking in the kitchen right in front of them as they were making up. They didn't seem to care either. Maybe this is now a fetish of theirs? :stu


Hmm, weird. Exhibitionists maybe? :stu


----------



## JohnDoe26

Blue Dino said:


> My housemate and her boyfriend has been laying and cuddling on the couch of the living room for almost two hours now. I went down an hour ago, they were making out. So I quickly ran back upstairs. I went down again a few minutes ago hoping they're gone, and nope. They were literally having sex on the living room floor, instead of the bedroom. Probably still going at it right now as I'm typing this. Omg... this is definitely the weirdest thing I've seen amongst housemates.


That's incredibly disrespectful. Next time they do this, I would just casually walk by and let out a loud fart. That'll teach 'em.


----------



## tehuti88

Overheard on _The View_: "We have sizes small through 2X. We have every size known to man!"

:serious: Yeah? Do you really? Every size known to man, huh? You sure about that? :serious:

...

I swear that show kills brain cells. I feel dumber just having overheard that. Oh, plus, apparently mankind doesn't make clothes that fit me.


----------



## millenniumman75

My sinuses are still acting up. I tried to clean my air filters and furnace this weekend.


----------



## unemployment simulator

-1700 net calories, absolutely crushed it today with the exercise and diet. I also pushed harder and achieved a personal best with my weight training, good times!


----------



## bewareofyou

I'm in a group chat for a school project with people I don't know very well and it's making me really anxious bcs I hate texting.. I'll just pretend I didn't see it I guess


----------



## AllTheSame

I have so much to look forward to right now. A vacation in six days with family that I'm going to remember for the rest of my life. And a new job not long after I get back from that, which is a huge promotion for me, and a raise. Please dear God let this work out as planned. This could be so awesome, I'd be keeping my own schedule, and working mostly alone and doing what I know how to do (and kind of like doing).


----------



## Crisigv

I'm surprised my pinky isn't hurting more after I slammed a door on it earlier.


----------



## tehuti88

Rachael Ray, it doesn't matter how many times you say it, *pitbulls were NOT originally bred to be nanny dogs*, you stupid bimbo!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Rachael Ray, it doesn't matter how many times you say it, *pitbulls were NOT originally bred to be nanny dogs*, you stupid bimbo!


:lol I've never heard her say that.


----------



## Steve French

My father offered me a job working for his company. The pay starts at $18 an hour I believe. Not too ridiculously high, but certainly good and livable, probably a subsistence fee as well. I really need to get some work experience in, pay off my debts, and start living a normal life too. The downsides? Well, working a soul destroying job 12-14 hours a day 6 days a week, having to be social, working with my father, different treatment down to nepotism, me being an unlikable, autistic, *******, all sorts of things that exacerbate my anxiety. Not sure I can hack it.


----------



## Flora20

My head is starting to hurt :/ too much computer for today..


----------



## alienjunkie

I want to isolate but not a bad kind where I get depressed and feel alone, I want to change everything in my life, get fit&hot, bring my grades up, and be mentally stable so that I can say I’m up and everyone regrets ignoring me when I was down


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've noticed that my crush actually jokes about killing himself on occasion...... I tried to investigate this through his online aliases but, to my knowledge, I've exhausted all of the information I can find about him on the internet. The only way I can find out more is through overhearing what he says to other people, or talking to him myself. :/

I'm not 'worried' that he's going to kill himself or anything, if you're thinking so. If anything, I actually like the idea of him being low key suicidal, (yes yes, I know, hear me out...) because it means various things that can result in fortune for me.

1.) I'm low key suicidal too, meaning that, yes, you guessed it, we can relate to each other on some level. Obviously most people would rather not bond with someone over being depressed/anxious/suicidal, but it _is _something that can lead into a friendship. In such a situation, it serves as an initial ice breaker, if you will. As for how this relates to my crush, I feel as if I could perhaps counsel him. I would actually love to do so, too. The idea of cheering him up when he's upset is incredibly appealing to me. I would tell him that I'm there for him if he needs to talk, and that he's not alone as I deal with suicidal thoughts and whatnot on a regular basis as well.

2.) Leading on from the previous point, I find significant enjoyment in the idea of being in a state of legitimate worry of my crush's safety. I don't know why I feel like this, I really don't, but I honestly think it would feel rather euphoric. I'd forget about my own life, my own struggles, my own pain, and become completely immersed in the situation of another. The concept of talking him out of swallowing a bottle of pills and having to keep him safe until the feelings dispel, is one that is morbidly comforting to me, a seemingly impossible conflict. I don't want him to die. Trust me, I would be devastated if he did die, especially if by suicide. The thought of being confronted with the burden placed on me by such a situation, i.e. 'I failed', is, conversely extremely unappealing. Almost as horrific as the thought of my crush dying. Accordingly, I feel that the determination that I'd feel to ensure his safety would be quite mighty.

3.) Such actions on my part would, I'd imagine, land me a fairly important place in my crush's life. I am not joking when I say these things, along with the fact that I legitimately want to be his bf. I care about him so much, and frankly, I don't know why I do. I really don't know that much about him beyond all of the superficial things I've taken in from paying attention to his interactions with others and avid reading through his online aliases and their contributions to the interwebs. Anything deeper is really just speculation, as he's actually quite a closed off, introverted person.

Idk. Perhaps I should ask him if 'he's okay' or something.


----------



## Crisigv

Maybe I will die today. Or I can drive off a bridge. So many ways to end it, just need to choose one. It's seems to be a common thing for people to die right before their birthdays.


----------



## KelsKels

Husband bought me an iPad air 2 for my birthday today.. I feel spoiled because we just got the new galaxy phones.. but an iPad will be better for watching stuff. Plus my laptop has been dropped too many times and half the screen doesn't work properly.. so I don't have to use it to watch stuff. But idk what I'm really going to do with a tablet that I couldn't do with my phone.. I'll just be using my phone alot less I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

KelsKels said:


> Husband bought me an iPad air 2 for my birthday today.. I feel spoiled because we just got the new galaxy phones.. but an iPad will be better for watching stuff. Plus my laptop has been dropped too many times and half the screen doesn't work properly.. so I don't have to use it to watch stuff. But idk what I'm really going to do with a tablet that I couldn't do with my phone.. I'll just be using my phone alot less I guess.


:O Omg, its your birthday?! Sweet gift, iPads are nice. I hope the rest of your day goes well. Happy birthday.


----------



## Cyan22

It's not going to feel like summer for me until next thursday arrives, by the time that happens though we'll be in a hotel again. I hope this month goes by fast.


----------



## Blue Dino

don said:


> You got some sick puppies there. Tell 'em to get a room. (or maybe just to go to their own one? ) :um


Odd too since she has her own room, yet chose to do it on the hard wood living room floor. Funny you called them puppies, since my poor housemate's dog sleeps in the corner and probably had to watch them the whole time.



Kevin001 said:


> Hmm, weird. Exhibitionists maybe? :stu


I'm guessing it was some sort of fetish experimentation. :stu



JohnDoe26 said:


> That's incredibly disrespectful. Next time they do this, I would just casually walk by and let out a loud fart. That'll teach 'em.


Afraid that we give them a new fetish and start having fart sex.



Demon Soul said:


> Blue Dino? I am just wondering if you are 15 years old or not, concerning the "reach out to mom" thing. Reaching out to your parents or other grown ups can help in the long run. Remember, they have almost lived a life time and probably sit on many of the same situations that you are going through.


you dunno me.. you're not even in high school. This is gonna be the toughest part of my life, so you have no idea what I go through!! Time is better spend sneaking off with my 28yr old shaggy hair boyfriend Zachary to make out in an abandoned factory than talking to you.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Blue Dino said:


> you dunno me.. you're not even in high school. This is gonna be the toughest part of my life, so you have no idea what I go through!! Time is better spend sneaking off with my 28yr old shaggy hair boyfriend Zachary to make out in an abandoned factory than talking to you.


It doesn't even have to be your mom, it could be someone in the health factor on your school and they probably have duty of secrecy.

I never asked or implied you should reach out to me.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm a monster, unworthy of love. So easy to be lied to, and brushed to the side.


----------



## tehuti88

It's awfully nice to come here and see a bunch of skinny people, and people without hormonal disorders, smugly discussing what *lazy, gluttonous, disgusting, unwanted wastes of space* people like me are.

I guess your insurance rates or whatever are more important than my life. Sorry I exist, it's not like I chose to be born. I'd end it if I had the guts, every day gives me more reason to. Reading about what a disgusting human being I am sure helps.

I've lost respect for some users here I actually used to like. I feel stupid and gullible that I used to admire them and hoped they liked me as well, when all along they thought I'm such a vile speck of dirt. It's always jarring when you see what people really think of you.

*What's even more jarring is, on a forum full of people who (presumably) care what others think of them, how little people care whether the subjects of their discussion see their words or not.* It's like they don't even know/care that we're HERE, among them.

Should I start a thread posting discussions of what lazy, stuck-up, creepy, unwanted wastes of space "normies" think socially anxious people are...?

But OH!--I forgot. Nobody here chose their SA, whereas _I and others like me "chose" to be fat._ That's right, how stupid of me. Add "deluded" to the list of lovely adjectives describing people like me, if the lovely supportive users here haven't added it already.

...

I wish I had some other forum to hang out on. I'm tired of finding out the hard way that I'm considered a useless piece of crap here, too.


----------



## KelsKels

Nervous about going to the doctor this morning.. Don't know what he will say or do. Hopefully he doesn't just dismiss me and we actually try to get something done.. Like a damn ct scan. I want some kind of evidence rather than just an "Eh lets just wait and see what happens.."


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wasn't expecting to get that many replies to that question. I should ask more questions.


----------



## Fat Man

I was working on a drawing last night and pretty much finished it, but I didn't save it. So I go to sleep and when I wake up today, I go to my computer and find that my PC unexpectedly rebooted itself....









_______________________________

I have my therapy session today, and I'm sort of hesitant to go. I have no clue what to talk about today.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wasn't expecting to get that many replies to that question. I should ask more questions.


----------



## Dark Jewel

Thinking about the aching in my leg, and how worthless I am.


----------



## alienjunkie

just found out i'm not dead yet. shocked & upset


----------



## Charmander

It is too damn hot. :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


>


I don't know how to interpret this gif. Yes, I should ask more questions? Or I'm dumb for thinking no one would answer the question I asked? What?


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't know how to interpret this gif. Yes, I should ask more questions? Or I'm dumb for thinking no one would answer the question I asked? What?


I saw the :laugh: face originally. But yeah the fact that you want to ask more questions now since you got so many responses was just funny. Go for it .


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to temporarily clone myself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to temporarily clone myself.


What happens to the clone when he is no longer needed?


----------



## millenniumman75

SamanthaStrange said:


> What happens to the clone when he is no longer needed?


He'll melt. I will put him out in the sun. :lol


----------



## KelsKels

Fed my dog some of my penne Alfredo birthday dinner last night.. Now he's covered in watery diarrhea. That'll teach me.


----------



## McFly

I can't believe Hillary won California over Bernie. What is wrong with all these people?


----------



## AllTheSame

McFly said:


> I can't believe Hillary won California over Bernie. What is wrong with all these people?


Pretty unbelievable and by such a huge margin, too. I would've thought it would've been much, much closer. I'm predicting the first female nominee for a major party in the history of the U.S. will become the first female president.

I'm....beyond disgusted lol. I cannot bring myself to vote for Hillary under any circumstances and I could not sleep at night if I voted for Trump. I can't ever remember having no serious candidates to represent me, not like this. What a joke.


----------



## McFly

AllTheSame said:


> Pretty unbelievable and by such a huge margin, too. I would've thought it would've been much, much closer. I'm predicting the first female nominee for a major party in the history of the U.S. will become the first female president.
> 
> I'm....beyond disgusted lol. I cannot bring myself to vote for Hillary under any circumstances and I could not sleep at night if I voted for Trump. I can't ever remember having no serious candidates to represent me, not like this. What a joke.


He campaigned heavily here so it was a surprise, especially how much of a lead she has. He held a rally where I live that had a heavy turn out, no protests thankfully, so I'm eager to see how the county voted. Even though Hillary is far ahead, Bernie's put up a good fight and given her a good challenge.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty




----------



## Canadian Brotha

For the longest time I've thought that I'm a broken piece, so if I could find the 'right' broken piece, then together we would be a set...the reality is two broken pieces don't make a set, they are simply two broken pieces in proximity...with edges that may scrape at each other at any given moment...the symmetry and synchronicity of two broken pieces is a rare, rare occurrence...so many ideas I have to let go of with no idea of those I both want & need to grab onto, it like I can never align my wants/needs


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

How the **** am I supposed to deal with the way I'm being treated here. I can't just shut up and take it.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

I _want _ to take my road test tomorrow to get my license


----------



## Amphoteric

oke


----------



## ShatteredGlass

you're beautiful </3

why don't you love me back


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my session with my counselor goes well today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm tired of being me.


----------



## Crisigv

There's stuff I want to do around the house today, but I have no energy.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

I hope this sore throat is just a fluke and I'm not actually getting sick


----------



## KelsKels

I hate having to pick a gender in a game... I like playing as a man for sexist reasons and because a lot of times it fits the story better.. But if I get to bang npcs I'd rather be a woman because obviously I'm attracted to men. It's a hard life.


----------



## lostboyslikemearefree

How did I not discover itunes sooner!/? It's amazing being able to go work out with my nano and simply plug it into my computer to slide more songs onto it. I'm dumb I know. But i'm learning. :nerd:


----------



## Crisigv

Feels weird that I'm so down and it's a beautiful day out. It should be raining and gloomy.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

KelsKels said:


> I like playing as a man for sexist reasons


Just curious, what reasons :grin2:

I feel ya tho, it's always hard to pick a gender in a game.


----------



## KelsKels

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Just curious, what reasons :grin2:
> 
> I feel ya tho, it's always hard to pick a gender in a game.


Lol I thought it was pretty clear.. just didn't want to spell it out and receive a bunch of hate. If I get to pick a class I'll always be a female mage if I get the chance.. but if using magic isn't an option I'll usually want to go with a male. But it's a hard call man.. lots of dude banging has been missed out on and that's a dang shame.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I can't communicate... what i say never feels right


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

KelsKels said:


> Lol I thought it was pretty clear.. just didn't want to spell it out and receive a bunch of hate. If I get to pick a class I'll always be a female mage if I get the chance.. but if using magic isn't an option I'll usually want to go with a male. But it's a hard call man.. lots of dude banging has been missed out on and that's a dang shame.


I figured that's what you were implying, lol. I gotcha.

What game are you playing?


----------



## SuneeBunnys

I think it's funny how we work all our lives to obtain things that won't even matter once we inevitably die. 

I mean yeah I love my objects and necessities too, but then it's like, what comfort does this even bring us so we are momentarily brought joy by this thing, or our life is made more convenient for a moment by this other thing.

And then we die. 

It's so weird when celebrities die, and everyone is all "omg tributes blah blah honor the dead guy!!!" Like he's dead now every bit of fame he/she got alive means nothing anymore. 

And of course when the average human dies they don't get such an uproar, I think we should all get gold caskets for free when we die. Why not? I mean once a person decomposes in said gold casket they could just dig it up and reuse. Right? idk that's weird, I'd have to think that out more. 

Anyways. To sum up my thoughts, the way the world works is weird.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KelsKels said:


> I hate having to pick a gender in a game... I like playing as a man for sexist reasons and because a lot of times it fits the story better.. But if I get to bang npcs I'd rather be a woman because obviously I'm attracted to men. It's a hard life.


Could you play a gay guy? Guess that might not be the same though.

In Skyrim though most of the NPCs I wanted my characters to marry were female, but most were also unmarryable (at least without mods.) I liked Sapphire and Serana a lot. Teldryn was cool too though cause of the voice (also unmarryable...)


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Someone at work died last night, completely suddenly. He had two 4-ish year old twins. I really like him, he acted like a mentor so many times when I was new and helped with me a lot of stuff.


----------



## Wanderlust89

It always amazes me the instant results I see after applying coconut oil to my cuticles.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

There are so many accounts on this website. Many people have between 10 and 1000 posts, and then just disappear forever. I just wonder, someone who has been here longer than I have: how many lost opportunities to meet people? or how many friends have you lost? 

I also just generally wonder how these people are now.

I also saw a guy with 17 posts and a user requested ban. Like, whats the point?


----------



## AllTheSame

Demon Soul said:


> There are so many accounts on this website. Many people have between 10 and 1000 posts, and then just disappear forever. I just wonder, someone who has been here longer than I have: how many lost opportunities to meet people? *or how many friends have you lost?*
> 
> I also just generally wonder how these people are now.
> 
> I also saw a guy with 17 posts and a user requested ban. Like, whats the point?


Yeah, I think the same thing sometimes. There are tons of "active" users on this site that log in maybe once a month or are here for a few days and then never heard from again.

As for friends I've lost I really can't think of any, not true, close friends. I met someone on this site years ago, that I still text and talk to occasionally and I consider her a very good friend. I believe some people have a soulmate, and I believe she's meant to be a friend for life kind of in the same way. There is absolutely nothing she doesn't know about me. We have no secrets, and we've literally talked about...everything. I have a few others from this and other sites I'm on that I talk to also.


----------



## Cyan22

Demon Soul said:


> There are so many accounts on this website. Many people have between 10 and 1000 posts, and then just disappear forever. I just wonder, someone who has been here longer than I have: how many lost opportunities to meet people? or how many friends have you lost?
> 
> I also just generally wonder how these people are now.
> 
> I also saw a guy with 17 posts and a user requested ban. Like, whats the point?


Yep, it's the nature of this site. A lot of people come and go.


----------



## Mur

It's a dog-eat-dog world, and we're all just different flavors of Alpo.


----------



## KelsKels

So I just finished my first attempt at digital art.. I bought a stylus for my ipad and decided to try it out. Took me 10 damn hours. I feel like it turned out pretty good.. but I hate art because I know there are thousands of people who can do way better in 30 minutes. I guess thats why I don't really pursue it much.. but yeah. I posted it to my profile on here.

And I know its not perfect.. there are definitely things I should work on. I know. I don't really want it pointed out, I'm not looking for advice or constructive criticism because it always sounds condescending to me and I did my best so blah.

Also I know the movie was bad..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

s


----------



## uziq

suffering. so much suffering. physical pain that i have no control over, and mental anguish squandering my potential. everything is difficult, everything is a fcking trial,

it's wearing me down


----------



## Blue Dino

Every time I try hard to do the right and responsible thing to save money for the long term, something unexpected along the lines will always happen to deplete all of the money I've saved. I really should just live my life and splurge off my money instead. Because if I don't, it will eventually be taken from me. I think this is fate's way of telling me, being responsible will not pay off.


----------



## harrison

I love how nowadays you can just look something up and find out how to do it. There's a video for almost everything.

I'm very impatient with progress in technology though - I want it all right now. I'm still a bit manic I guess, everything seems so ****ing slow and boring.


----------



## Bing1966

I feel bored and lonely and I feel like watching a movie.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

It feels awkward when people apologize to me for my loss. The thing is, this is a very small field and everyone working in it is very close. Someone who's known the deceased for 15+ years apologizing to me, for _my_ loss, because I'm his coworker, is strange to me. You were clearly closer to him then I was. I'm not mad, it was a nice gesture, I just find it uncomfortable.


----------



## Kevin001

Spur of the moment stuff kills me, if only you knew that.


----------



## naptime

I have this feeling I'm going to end up in the hospital again


----------



## KelsKels

I am a mean wife.. I have anger issues sometimes. Didn't wash your own damn dishes that have rotting food on them? Well it's been a week and they're in the garbage now! Guess we're going to need some more cookware. You didnt listen to me when I said to leave the dog outside on our vacation.. You let your irresponsible friend "watch over him".. Now our house reeks of dog piss. Carpet is going in the trash! But hey I mopped and fixed the house up.. Now you have to shell out another $50 for a new carpet. Dirty underware sitting for months in the spare bedroom... Guess where it all went? Your disgusting habits are really costing you! Maybe if I throw away enough of our stuff you'll start treating our new items with care. I can't even count how many dishes, pans, and cups have been thrown away. To think you could just wash them instead of letting them mold and making me angry enough to toss things I could clean. Expensive way to learn to do dishes!


----------



## jblanch3

Dealing with being in limbo for at least another two months. I thought I'd been in limbo for years before, but it wasn't so much that, I just wasn't satisfied with where my life was. But this has actually been limbo for me, I don't know when it's going to be over, and it sucks.


----------



## FreeUC

Who even reads this...


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I had something to do tonight, with someone who I consider a friend. But that's all just fantasy. All I get to do is sit in my room, alone.


----------



## Andras96

Crisigv said:


> I wish I had something to do tonight, with someone who I consider a friend. But that's all just fantasy. All I get to do is sit in my room, alone.


Same.


----------



## Crisigv

Andras96 said:


> Same.


What a life, eh? Or lack there of.


----------



## Andras96

Crisigv said:


> What a life, eh? Or lack there of.


Yep. At least for me, though. Or us.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I'm stuck and that's just how it's going to be, isn't it? :/


----------



## tehuti88

His was the only love I had. And now it's gone. :crying:

I have no one's love. I have no one to give my love to. What am I going to do now?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> His was the only love I had. And now it's gone. :crying:
> 
> I have no one's love. I have no one to give my love to. What am I going to do now?


I'm sorry for your loss. :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75

My right ring finger has an ingrown nail to the point that it has been producing pus for the last two days.


----------



## bad baby

there's a rather determined guy on okcupid. first contact- several days ago, standard boiler-plate stuff asking if i want to talk. all japanese. i don't feel confident in my ability to carry a correspondence with someone who doesn't appear to speak a lick of english, but he's cute and seems sincere enough, so i gave one of those 5-star rating things. second message- wall of text, ostensibly about that "you like each other!" crap. so much hiragana. i can't. then today i login and he's messaged me again. now i feel totally bad for not replying ;<


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to shower and go buy some food & beer


----------



## Initials1248

I dont care to change what i look like even though im unattractive because my personality is no better than what i look like and theres no point in trying to look nice if my personality is **** anyways


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Cil

How everything I touch in life crumbles.


----------



## Mur

Alright, breaks over, time to get busy again...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Alright Microsoft, I want to buy your halo wars add-on pack...and your offering it in your store...then I get this message "sorry, this offer is not available in your region"...then why'd you offer it to me?!?


----------



## Crisigv

I've said it once, and I'll say it again, fresh, clean sheets and a shower, wonderful! Almost as good as being in the arms of someone you love... almost.


----------



## Skeletra

I need to know what this is called before I can add it to my insect Pinterest board.
I get the same thing with birds as well. Why can't people just write what stuff are so other people don't have to wonder?


----------



## Steve French

Been in a pretty fair frame of mind recently. I put it down to the sleeping properly and the not drinking. However, I find it damn hard to keep the two of those up. I feel so great when I drink, yet so awful afterwards, though sometimes I feel the former is the only thing keeping me sane. And maintaining a schedule of sleep when you have no appointments to keep is difficult for me. Well, might have just had a magnesium deficiency. 

Think I'll try for a while without the sauce. Thankfully I imported those anxiolytics from Japan, for the really rough times.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

what is wrong with me lmao


----------



## ShatteredGlass

"I'm a good person, I swear...."

Gosh. How badly I want people to believe this statement. How far I go to make people believe it. Everything I do is so forced. So artificial. Why don't these things flow naturally for me? Why am I so robotic and methodical in matters relating to people I seek a relationship (not necessarily romantic) with? Everything I say and do around them is engineered for minimal embarrassment, minimal logical error, and statements that twist my shortcomings into manipulation tactics. I'm so fake and manipulative, it's almost disgusting, but I don't know how to stop. I get so fixated on things that I want that I'll literally use everything at my disposal (time, online statuses, delays, what I actually say, etc) to control them. Wtf brain? If I wasn't so riddled with insecurity and anxiety, I'd probably be considered very good at manipulating people. Or perhaps I wouldn't feel the need to manipulate people to get what I want from them. I guess it's a product of the dislike I have for myself. I don't let myself "go with the flow" because I'm so disgustingly insecure and afraid of people's reactions to the "true me". Yeah, that makes sense.

I think I need to bring this up with my counselor on Tuesday.


----------



## Polar

This board has changed...
Or maybe I have changed...
Or both...


----------



## Crisigv

I don't know why people tell me to be more positive. There isn't really anything in my life to be positive about.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's a recurring theme, I tell you.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so praying work goes well today/tonight.


----------



## LostinReverie

Goat, I love bubble wrap


----------



## LostinReverie

Skeletra said:


> I need to know what this is called before I can add it to my insect Pinterest board.
> I get the same thing with birds as well. Why can't people just write what stuff are so other people don't have to wonder?


Thank you for scaring the **** out of me


----------



## Skeletra

LostinReverie said:


> Thank you for scaring the **** out of me


----------



## KelsKels

How do you wash a faux leather couch? Just take it apart and use soap and water? Thats what I'll try I guess. I'm getting real tired of owning animals though.. I'll tell you that much. I threw them outside so I'm good for the rest of the day. I can't even imagine how irritating it is to have children on top of that. Cant throw them outside for a day when youre pissed off. Ugh I hope I'm not pregnant.


----------



## CNikki

How I've embraced yet another unproductive day. Having to take care of what needs to be taken care of throughout this week. Still job searching. Really not wanting my depression to come back.


----------



## Steve French

Went to go visit my grandmother in the home. Just turned 95 a couple of days ago. Man, that place is depressing. She is totally lost; that said, is better off than most there. Doesn't know who the hell I am. Not too sure about anybody else either, most days. Has this struggle everyday: she believes that she needs money to pay for things (this care home is all inclusive) and continually frets about it until one of the family gives her some money, which she then proceeds to lose and fret about some more before the cycle continues. That constitutes a rare moment of somewhat lucidity.

Man, am I glad this assisted dying law is coming in, long before I lose the plot. Just have an old soylent green moment when I start to fade.


----------



## uziq

Why won't you respond? Do you like me or what? For ****'s sake, I'm losing my mind. You text me every day for practically a ****ing month... I just want to know what this is.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Why does everyone hate me?  I can't ever keep a single friend. Man, this sucks.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

uziq said:


> Why won't you respond? Do you like me or what? For ****'s sake, I'm losing my mind. You text me every day for practically a ****ing month... I just want to know what this is.


I don't know the full story here but damn, do I relate to the feels of mixed messages. ://// :squeeze


----------



## 2Milk

I worked the drive thru window yesterday and I told this guy "alright have a good night" without giving him the rest of his food and he replies with "but I still need the rest of my food" LMFAO, that was ****ing funny.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

2Milk said:


> I worked the drive thru window yesterday and I told this guy "alright have a good night" without giving him the rest of his food and he replies with "but I still need the rest of my food" LMFAO, that was ****ing funny.












i don't understand the humour here? lol? if i was the guy i'd find this to be incredibly obnoxious lmao.


----------



## uziq

ShatteredGlass said:


> I don't know the full story here but damn, do I relate to the feels of mixed messages. ://// :squeeze


yeah, it's driving me up a wall


----------



## PrincessV

2Milk said:


> I worked the drive thru window yesterday and I told this guy "alright have a good night" without giving him the rest of his food and he replies with "but I still need the rest of my food" LMFAO, that was ****ing funny.


Lol totally scatter brained  Were you really tired or something?


----------



## 2Milk

PrincessV said:


> Lol totally scatter brained  Were you really tired or something?


It was my first time doing that role, and I was just getting used to handing out the orders.


----------



## 2Milk

ShatteredGlass said:


> i don't understand the humour here? lol? if i was the guy i'd find this to be incredibly obnoxious lmao.


I found it funny because I didn't mean to do it.


----------



## PrincessV

2Milk said:


> It was my first time doing that role, and I was just getting used to handing out the orders.


:lol Nice work! haha, you'll get the hang of it though. This sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## WillYouStopDave

ShatteredGlass said:


> i don't understand the humour here? lol? if i was the guy i'd find this to be incredibly obnoxious lmao.


 Oh, believe me. People who work in a drive thru meet the most obnoxious people on the planet every single day. What he said to this person was nothing.

I used to work drive thru every morning and there was this one mean old man who came through at exactly the same time every morning before the sun came up and ordered a small coffee with two sugars.

When you tried to greet him on the speaker he would talk over you and say

"Senior coffee. Two sugars. That's all"

And drive off without waiting for his total. He'd get to the window and smack the exact money in your hand without saying a word. If you gave him more than two sugars, he'd throw the other ones back at you. If you gave him less, he'd say...

"TWO SUGARS! I SAID TWO!"

When he got his stuff, he'd step on the gas and drive off without another word. This was his exact routine every single day for the entire five years I worked there. I'll bet that old man never had anyone who wanted to be around him anywhere.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Amphoteric said:


>


 :lol


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I will just have to force myself to go to that library event today. I so don't feel like it but I've been planning to do this for awhile.


----------



## Initials1248

bad baby said:


> there's a rather determined guy on okcupid. first contact- several days ago, standard boiler-plate stuff asking if i want to talk. all japanese. i don't feel confident in my ability to carry a correspondence with someone who doesn't appear to speak a lick of english, but he's cute and seems sincere enough, so i gave one of those 5-star rating things. second message- wall of text, ostensibly about that "you like each other!" crap. so much hiragana. i can't. then today i login and he's messaged me again. now i feel totally bad for not replying ;<


Do you speak japanese?


----------



## Initials1248

Crisigv said:


> I wish I had something to do tonight, with someone who I consider a friend. But that's all just fantasy. All I get to do is sit in my room, alone.


Same


----------



## Initials1248

millenniumman75 said:


> My right ring finger has an ingrown nail to the point that it has been producing pus for the last two days.


Sexy


----------



## RobinTurnaround

-deleted post-


----------



## bewareofyou

My nutrition exam literally took 20 minutes.. and I still had to wait until an hour and a half had passed to leave school


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This Doom Demo awesome!!! I'm so happy I downloaded it :b


----------



## millenniumman75

bewareofyou said:


> My nutrition exam literally took 20 minutes.. and I still had to wait until an hour and a half had passed to leave school


Now that's what I call eating and running.....or waiting :stu :lol


----------



## KelsKels

I wonder what it would be like to visit the UK as an American.. I know most other cultures don't really like Americans. I can't really blame them, we can be ignorant yet entitled. I've never been outside North America though. I've been to Mexico City, where everyone tried to rip us off, and Canada where everyone was very polite and the culture was similar. I wonder what it would be like to visit London. Hopefully locals would be nice to Americans. I'd like to visit Italy the most.. My parents lived there and it looks so beautiful. I'd love to go to Rome or Venice.. But I don't know Italian. At least if I visit England first, I could actually understand everyone for the most part.

Also, I feel like I should study geography. I know almost nothing.. All we learned in school were the states. It's sad really.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One vice for another


----------



## feels

My mother gave me some of her Xanax to try cause I've been telling her about work and how I'm starting to feel a lot more pressure since they want me to start managing and **** really soon. I can't tell how much it's doing, though. It definitely makes me really sleepy. I also made a phone call earlier and usually I put those off for a while but I just did it without thinking much about it. I still wasn't looking forward to it or anything but I didn't like sit there with my heart racing like usual. So, that's nice I guess. I can't imagine trying it before work, though, because I think I'd just want to nap and wouldn't work as quickly or something. I got a lot of cleaning done at home tho so I guess it doesn't make me completely useless lol


----------



## Ominous Indeed

KelsKels said:


> I wonder what it would be like to visit the UK as an American.. I know most other cultures don't really like Americans. I can't really blame them, we can be ignorant yet entitled. I've never been outside North America though. I've been to Mexico City, where everyone tried to rip us off, and Canada where everyone was very polite and the culture was similar. I wonder what it would be like to visit London. Hopefully locals would be nice to Americans. I'd like to visit Italy the most.. My parents lived there and it looks so beautiful. I'd love to go to Rome or Venice.. But I don't know Italian. At least if I visit England first, I could actually understand everyone for the most part.
> 
> Also, I feel like I should study geography. I know almost nothing.. All we learned in school were the states. It's sad really.


I am not from England but I live in Europe. I don't think that things will feel much different going from USA to England, and I believe most people will speak English in Italia.

The only country I can think of in Europe where you might have problems being uni-lingual and speaking only English would be France.

I remember when I went secondary school. We had to memorize all the countries in Europe and all the states in America, and we had general history from all the populated continents.

http://indy100.independent.co.uk/ar...english-as-a-second-language-best--ZJalH9OTug


----------



## millenniumman75

I am surprised I don't have my daily headache that I have been having for the last week.


----------



## KelsKels

Demon Soul said:


> I am not from England but I live in Europe. I don't think that things will feel much different going from USA to England, and I believe most people will speak English in Italia.
> 
> The only country I can think of in Europe where you might have problems being uni-lingual and speaking only English would be France.
> 
> I remember when I went secondary school. We had to memorize all the countries in Europe and all the states in America, and we had general history from all the populated continents.
> 
> http://indy100.independent.co.uk/ar...english-as-a-second-language-best--ZJalH9OTug


Hm good to know.. I know learning English is common in many countries but I didn't think it was that widely used. I took 3 years of Spanish before I went to Mexico and I'm glad I did, because almost no one spoke English with us. I just assumed it would be similar with other counties, or perhaps rude to start speaking and expect everyone to understand. I know Italian is close to Spanish so maybe I could piece things together.. But it was 5 years ago so who knows.

We were only taught the states and regional history. In 10th grade we had a quiz on all 50 states (only the names not even the capitals) and most of the students failed.. 16 year olds didn't even know their own country! Can you believe that? The American education system is a total joke. I think everyone knows that... It's so bad it seems like they set us up for failure on purpose. Then most people can't afford to attend a university so we're screwed over again and again.

Anyways.. Didn't mean to get off on a tangent. It just frustrates me. Where are you from? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Flora20

It's amazing when a song describes exactly how your feeling..


----------



## Ominous Indeed

KelsKels said:


> Hm good to know.. I know learning English is common in many countries but I didn't think it was that widely used. I took 3 years of Spanish before I went to Mexico and I'm glad I did, because almost no one spoke English with us. I just assumed it would be similar with other counties, or perhaps rude to start speaking and expect everyone to understand. I know Italian is close to Spanish so maybe I could piece things together.. But it was 5 years ago so who knows.
> 
> We were only taught the states and regional history. In 10th grade we had a quiz on all 50 states (only the names not even the capitals) and most of the students failed.. 16 year olds didn't even know their own country! Can you believe that? The American education system is a total joke. I think everyone knows that... It's so bad it seems like they set us up for failure on purpose. Then most people can't afford to attend a university so we're screwed over again and again.
> 
> Anyways.. Didn't mean to get off on a tangent. It just frustrates me. Where are you from? If you don't mind sharing.


I am not super familiar with American Education System but I know it isn't praised for the geography/history part. I must admit it is super funny to watch Americans fail Geography tests on Youtube though 

I am Norwegian. Everyone is taught English from they are six/seven up until they turn 16, and from that point and onward you have the choice to select it away for other subjects though many people choose to stick with it for another 3 years until they have graduated and can then work or continue to University.

I think all the other Nordic countries have a very similar Education System to us so you should have no problem with the communication in these countries should you ever choose to come here. As the poll says roughly 70% speak English fluently here, however calling it "fluent" is a little bit of a stretch. Since we don't normally use the English language on a daily basis every person won't know every word used in every situation. This is all written without any kind of spell checker or a translator though, and I only need it if I talk about very specific things.

I don't know what this is in English for example:


----------



## bewareofyou

i've spent more time on a final grade calculator to see what the lowest mark i need to pass is than actually studying for my physics exam tomorrow.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Demon Soul said:


> I am not super familiar with American Education System but I know it isn't praised for the geography/history part. I must admit it is super funny to watch Americans fail Geography tests on Youtube though
> 
> I am Norwegian. Everyone is taught English from they are six/seven up until they turn 16, and from that point and onward you have the choice to select it away for other subjects though many people choose to stick with it for another 3 years until they have graduated and can then work or continue to University.
> 
> I think all the other Nordic countries have a very similar Education System to us so you should have no problem with the communication in these countries should you ever choose to come here. As the poll says roughly 70% speak English fluently here, however calling it "fluent" is a little bit of a stretch. Since we don't normally use the English language on a daily basis every person won't know every word used in every situation. This is all written without any kind of spell checker or a translator though, and I only need it if I talk about very specific things.
> 
> I don't know what this is in English for example:


That's a hair straightener/crimper (well depending on if the end plate things are removable, we used to have one where you could replace them so it would straighten or make your hair wavy.)


----------



## kivi

I am not really sure what I want from life. Now, I don't feel like studying something that is related to what I've learned at highschool (mostly maths and science) (I like maths, actually, I used to have problems with calculus but now I am good at that, too but still :|). I feel like studying something about art in university but it'd shock everyone. I am so indecisive. Everyone else has strong goals and they're very passionate about them. I guess I need to talk about these things with my psychologist.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Amphoteric said:


>


me 24/7 tbh


----------



## unemployment simulator

the bbc site says weather warnings, heavy rain. i'm looking outside and its bright and sunny. to add to the confusion the breakdown of hour by hour weather for the region on the site says sunny for each hour. what the...


----------



## Charmander

Way overheated. That hour on the treadmill really didn't agree with me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's a hair straightener/crimper (well depending on if the end plate things are removable, we used to have one where you could replace them so it would straighten or make your hair wavy.)


I can always string together words and come up with something that almost describes it. I think I would have guessed on a hair straightener, like how it's obvious that a toothbrush are put together from the words teeth and brush. I would have called the other one a hair curler however that seems to be something else 

It also sounds very weird to me, and I am not sure how to bend it's ending. Curlererererere 

I like crimper better.

+2exp gained. 2/3042394343 next level


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Curb Your Enthusiasm is finally coming back for a new season. :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv

Today was as I expected it would be. Mostly forgettable. If I was completely alone, I would have forgotten myself.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Man, i love the dark...how quiet it can be, sleeping is like heaven, dreams can be nice (sometimes). Now all I gotta do is click the "reply" button to send this...*clicks reply button*


----------



## Amphoteric

Doomed, can't now ever listen to Pulp's "Common People" without thinking of this:





(passing on the curse)


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My passing existence continues to be free of any impact to the lives of anybody. Everybody could take me or leave me, as the cliche goes. Why do I feel like such a fraud? Why do I feel as if my continued existence is pointless -- almost as if I died some time ago and am continuing to live as an apparition of some kind? Could this all be a dream? Could I be in fact in a coma or something of the like? The strange thing here is that there's no way to prove it. No matter how far the course of technology advancement is destined to go through the future, entering and truly experiencing the existence of another is an impossible feat. No amount of mathematical engineering or fancy science will change that. Perhaps an emulation is possible, though could it ever be truly akin to the 'real' thing? Could it serve as proof that the world is not a lie?

It's interesting how mindless humans can be; if a little surreal.


----------



## Karsten

Sometimes, I spend so much time wondering if the other person is interested in me that I overlook the fact that I don't care for them to begin with. Not that I particularly dislike them, just that I don't share the same interests/points of view and a friendship wouldn't be natural anyway.


----------



## MamaDoe

Why the hell is only one tooth crooked? Can I get braces to fix one tooth?


----------



## StephCurry

I been Steph Curry wit the shot


----------



## Kevin001

Damn this is the 2nd time my job has called and I haven't answered. I know they just want me to fill in for someone but I just can't deal with spur of the moment stuff, sorry. If it was more than that they would leave a message but they haven't.


----------



## Barakiel

I hope I have the motivation to open up a book later tonight, today has been just another unproductive day so far.


----------



## KelsKels

Clint from LRG is my hero. That voice. That snark. That Duke Nukem impression.


----------



## StephCurry

I finally figured out why Canadian accents sound so peculiar.


Canadian accent = American accent mixed with Scottish accent


Explains everything.


----------



## McFly

KelsKels said:


> Clint from LRG is my hero. That voice. That snark. That Duke Nukem impression.


Yea LGR is great. I'd like to see him pair up with AVGN someday.


----------



## Just Lurking

- computer being noisy
- restart to mellow it out
- windows wants to update, restart required
- restart again
- firewall wants to update, restart required
- just. f***ing. breathe.
- restart again
- f*** you


----------



## Crisigv

I feel so old.


----------



## Wirt

im stuck in an endless loop of baby elephant videos


----------



## tea111red

:squeeze


----------



## Winds

You know being cool with you over the years has been a rather enlightening experience. I don't think its intentional but you manage to perfectly reflect the qualities I have that may have led many to become frustrated with me in the past. You're awesome lol.


----------



## feels

I think I might have gotten into nursing school but I love Chipotle and I know I can be making good money with the company within the coming year. I hate going to college and think it's mostly useless but a nursing degree would be a nice thing to fall back on. And Chipotle as a company isn't in the best shape right now. There's good and bad in both but there's no way I can handle them at the same time.


----------



## AFoundLady

"सहैश्वरेण ममैकात्मता
I am One with God."

While I can't read the Sanskrit words above, I appreciate the meaning. Beautiful language and a beautiful reflection of my roots.


----------



## coeur_brise

_Rebel, rebel you've torn your dress. Rebel rebel, your face is a mess. Rebel rebel how could they know. Hot tramp! I love you so _

rip, music man. I didn't think I could get sentimental or miss something that was half good and half bad for me, but I do. I miss trying, I miss having something if nothing. I don't have anyone. And I got fat. Like, 10 lbs overweight on a "tiny" frame.Poetic justice?


----------



## Blue Dino

Often times, this white trash looking dad would stroll with his two kids around this path where I walk my dog. Today as I walked past him, he shouted the "****ing n-word" out of nowhere, probably at some passing driver right in front of his kids. 

Just last year, he shouted "f4ggot!" at some driver playing loud r&b music driving by and his two kids followed dad and shouted "f4ggot!" at the driver as well. 

Another encounter before that, I saw the dad smacking his son across his head telling him to "man up and never let women bully him, and then demanded his son to slap his little sister across the face to get back at her."

I nicknamed him the tie dyed dad since he always wears some sort of tie dye colored ripped tank top every time I see him.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The only thing I'm good at is f***ing up.


----------



## Cyan22

Blue Dino said:


> Often times, this white trash looking dad would stroll with his two kids around this path where I walk my dog. Today as I walked past him, he shouted the "****ing n-word" out of nowhere, probably at some passing driver right in front of his kids.
> 
> Just last year, he shouted "f4ggot!" at some driver playing loud r&b music driving by and his two kids followed dad and shouted "f4ggot!" at the driver as well.
> 
> Another encounter before that, I saw the dad smacking his son across his head telling him to "man up and never let women bully him, and then demanded his son to slap his little sister across the face to get back at her."
> 
> I nicknamed him the tie dyed dad since he always wears some sort of tie dye colored ripped tank top every time I see him.


Wow for real? People like him shouldn't be having kids :no


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Why do updates have to make my tablet run slower? Why?? Seriously, RCA imma find you guys lol! Stop this lagging nonsense.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sad that I'm not going to the concert in Birmingham, tickets were cheap for the venue and train tickets were also really cheap. Would have cost me less in total than some concerts I've been to in London (due to higher concert ticket prices,) and the venue closes at 11pm but the last train is at 11:10pm it's a 15 minute walk to the station according to Google maps so I decided to pass in case it ran till the very end. I'd have to run, and might not make the train. The next train would have been like 6am and I'd have to kick about till then, and not to mention pay an extortionate price because the ticket could only be used on that specific train.. I was so close if only the train was like 15 minutes later I'd feel more comfortable. I wish trains ran 24 hours.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so confused about this change password thing but I just changed it. Never got an email though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kevin001 said:


> I'm so confused about this change password thing but I just changed it. Never got an email though.


All their forums got hacked:

http://www.zdnet.com/article/hacker...reds-of-verticalscope-car-tech-sports-forums/

so if you use the same username password combination elsewhere, or if you use the same password you use here for the email you use here, then you should change those too.


----------



## Kevin001

Persephone The Dread said:


> All their forums got hacked:
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/article/hacker...reds-of-verticalscope-car-tech-sports-forums/
> 
> so if you use the same username password combination elsewhere, or if you use the same password you use here for the email you use here, then you should change those too.


How did this happen? You would think they would have better security, I hope none of my sh*t actually got hacked. Scary to think about. I don't use the same combo though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kevin001 said:


> How did this happen? You would think they would have better security, I hope none of my sh*t actually got hacked. Scary to think about. I don't use the same combo though.


If explains a bit more in that link. They don't want people talking/making threads about it outside of board feedback so you can find more stuff here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/attention-password-and-security-update-1827330/


----------



## bewareofyou

Chemistry tomorrow is my last exam and then I'm officially done high school.. it's makes me so happy/sad.


----------



## tehuti88

The past few nights I've started hearing the Basement Frog. That's what we call it. This weird deep occasional _grok_ noise coming from somewhere far under the bathroom/front porch area of the house. There's nothing else it could logically be.

I never doubted my dad when he described hearing this thing call when he's down there, and how the insect/spider population of the basement dwindles during the summer, but it's always been kind of a half-joke, and I've never heard the thing myself before now. It's been dwelling in our basement for at least 2-3 years...I can only assume it's a bullfrog, though I have no clue how it got down there or where it came from since we have no wetland around our house. We often speculate about just how big it must be. Hypotheses about this frog the size of a basketball, just hanging out in our basement by itself, croaking.

It must be lonely.


----------



## Paperback Writer

A stranger said hello to me in passing earlier.

Naturally, I'm now wondering if it was some kind of joke at my expense, or if they recognised me and I didn't recognise them.


----------



## Crisigv

It's really lonely watching a soccer game alone, especially when your team scores. It's not the same when you celebrate with yourself.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so hoping I don't have to work Sunday night.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I need a nap. I wish I had someone to cuddle with though.


----------



## AussiePea

My first 24 hour race begins tomorrow, Cray. Nervous as ****


----------



## probably offline

I'd forgotten how tired you get from working. 

I've started enjoying my photography blog again :3


----------



## Aleida

:xWhy does she always search through my things?


----------



## Crisigv

I truly believe that I am a mistake.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

life is stupid, this is stupid...just talk to me. What is going on? Is ANYTHING going on? Why did you change all the dates?


----------



## zubie

I want to type something, connect with someone. But i don't know how. At least I am trying. I am afraid everyone will think I am pathetic. I must try something sometimes. I tell myself it is okay, no one will. That I am safe. I have had a hard time getting back to my work, because of feeling emotional. I always want to push back my emotions, cause I think they will be rejected and teased, and have to remind myself it is okay to feel sometimes.. It is also okay to be honest with people sometimes.. These are such monumental thoughts for me..


----------



## millenniumman75

What I am going to accomplish this weekend!


----------



## StephCurry

Can I marry this girl please?!?! ---------->

__
http://instagr.am/p/BGzOIn-jBur/


----------



## Ominous Indeed

StephCurry said:


> Can I marry this girl please?!?! ---------->
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BGzOIn-jBur/


Wow. How did she learn that in the kitchen? :O

OMG.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Whisky in the tea mug...here's to you Jazz Baroness


----------



## StephCurry

Demon Soul said:


> Wow. How did she learn that in the kitchen? :O
> 
> OMG.


LOL! That had me laughing for about 5 minutes :haha

Make sure the feminists don't see your comment :b :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

StephCurry said:


> LOL! That had me laughing for about 5 minutes :haha
> 
> Make sure the feminists don't see your comment :b :laugh:


Go make me a sandwich.


----------



## StephCurry

SamanthaStrange said:


> Go make me a sandwich.


I gladly would ma'am, but isn't that @Kevin001 's job? :b

Also I believe you should be asleep. :nerd:


----------



## Perkins

I so want to go to Seattle. At least once in my life.


----------



## Crisigv

My Saturday night consists of watching ear wax removal videos alone in my room. I'm such a pathetic loser.


----------



## AFoundLady

I spent so much time envisioning about what ifs. Building a sandcastle in my dreams, adorned with the promise of a fairytale bs and unrealistic expectations. But the more I get exposed to reality, the more I understand that this sandcastle is just a mere construction built upon my dreams of what I wanted it to be..and now, I can see the sandcastle crumble to nothing and I bid it goodbye with a very heavy heart.


----------



## KelsKels

Went to view another apartment today, it was about 700 sq ft, which is a good size in my opinion. Super cheap too, only 590 a month. We're going to apply and hope we get it. It has kind of a 60s feel but it's very clean and open. I'm not very picky.. The only thing I didn't like was the bathroom because it has absolutely no storage space.. No shelves or drawers. Where are we suppose to put tp and towels and stuff? I guess we will buy a standing shelf or something. But other than that it's very nice. There would be people above us but that's ok. We will have to put a fair bit of our stuff in storage, but we barely use our extra rooms. I'm actually excited to declutter and live in a more appropriate space. 2 people don't need 1400 sq ft. Especially us.. We never leave our computers! Plus all the money we will save! We pay a grand now.. It'll be so nice to almost halve that.

Is it weird to be excited to down size?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i no longer have a crush.

it vaguely feels like i've been freed.


----------



## Amphoteric

Today's laundry: towels and socks.


----------



## Memories of Silence

About two weeks ago, I spilled a whole glass of chocolate milk on my wall. Now I'm worried it has stained, and I feel bad about it.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't even know how to talk to you anymore.


----------



## Crisigv

I wake up in the exact same mood I go to sleep with. Isn't sleep supposed to help me reset a little, relax, feel better? I never feel better.


----------



## caelle

Crisigv said:


> My Saturday night consists of watching ear wax removal videos alone in my room. I'm such a pathetic loser.


If you're a pathetic loser then I'm a pathetic loser too. I LOVE earwax removal videos. It looks so satisfying to see all that wax removed. I wish I could get paid to be a full time ear wax removal lady. It would be so fun.


----------



## caelle

I need to work on being a positive person. I am always so negative about everything. With my looks, my friendships/relationships, and just life in general. 

I've heard that when you talk and think negatively, then negative things will continue to happen in your life. But if you talk and think positively, it will lead to a better and happier life... supposedly.


----------



## Charmander

I wish SAS wouldnt keep showing me that fungal nail advert at the bottom of every screen.


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> I wish SAS wouldnt keep showing me that fungal nail advert at the bottom of every screen.


Adblock


----------



## Charmander

Kevin001 said:


> Adblock


It's only because I'm on the mobile version right now. Ads don't normally bother me too much on my phone.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm glad I only have to be around customers for 2 hours today. I'm not in a very good mood right now.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I'm glad I only have to be around customers for 2 hours today. I'm not in a very good mood right now.


:squeeze


----------



## tea111red

my hormones are going crazy and almost pushing me to join a gym or something in the hopes that some attractive or decent looking guy will go after me hard or something. i don't really think that'll happen, but thinking that it's possible kind of makes me feel a little better. ugh.

(guess this was tmi, but i am really frustrated)


----------



## Maverick34

tea111red said:


> my hormones are going crazy and almost pushing me to join a gym or something in the hopes that some attractive or decent looking guy will go after me hard or something. i don't really think that'll happen, but thinking that it's possible kind of makes me feel a little better. ugh.
> 
> (guess this was tmi, but i am really frustrated)


I'm decent looking. What gym do you go to? (haha kidding, only because you're probably not in NY)


----------



## tea111red

Maverick34 said:


> I'm decent looking. What gym do you go to? (haha kidding, only because you're probably not in NY)


hehehe


----------



## AllTheSame

I just got back from vacation and am feeling good about how I dealt with all of it, overall. I was there with my kids, as a single dad, and I thought that would be a huge obstacle considering I traveled with my sister and her husband, and my parents who've been married for almost fifty years now. But it wasn't. Conversation came pretty easy for me. I talked to people in the elevators, joked about how my kids were hard to keep up with. I talked to a mom in the line at the rock wall, and to a woman sitting next to me at one of the comedy shows and dozens of other times and I did just fine. I can do this. I'm really starting to believe that all my setbacks are all in my head. I can do just fine, if I don't get in my own way lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

How many people are going to remember my birthday today.


----------



## Flora20

There was so many people everywhere there was an AC today since it was blazing hot weather but I got my orange crème cone so I'm happy


----------



## tea111red

millenniumman75 said:


> How many people are going to remember my birthday today.


Happy Birthday!......weird to think about how I remember when you were 30.


----------



## chinaski

didn't get any sleep last night and i have to work 11 hours today. it'll be ~13 hours before i can be in bed again. ****


----------



## LostinReverie

I'm a mean depressed. 

Happy B-day, MM


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I'm glad I only have to be around customers for 2 hours today. I'm not in a very good mood right now.


Awww. :hug



AllTheSame said:


> I just got back from vacation and am feeling good about how I dealt with all of it, overall. I was there with my kids, as a single dad, and I thought that would be a huge obstacle considering I traveled with my sister and her husband, and my parents who've been married for almost fifty years now. But it wasn't. Conversation came pretty easy for me. I talked to people in the elevators, joked about how my kids were hard to keep up with. I talked to a mom in the line at the rock wall, and to a woman sitting next to me at one of the comedy shows and dozens of other times and I did just fine. I can do this. I'm really starting to believe that all my setbacks are all in my head. I can do just fine, if I don't get in my own way lol.


Welcome back mate. 

Good to hear you had a good time with your family and overcoming your SA.


----------



## bad baby

Please tell Nao-chan that I will miss her


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

I'm really hungry.


----------



## AFoundLady

Just a girl with little means.

It's difficult to admit that I'm ****ing poor. I mean...I'm so poor that I can't even afford good food and I haven't been eating much this few days. I don't blame anyone for my circumstance. While other teenagers have life relatively easy...I'm here, trying to scrape up enough money for food so that I wouldn't starve. Sigh. What a sad night. Sad life. It's difficult. But I suppose I am who I am because of experiences like this. Knowing what it is like to have so little, but the day will still go on and you just get going. Just makes me an emotionally stronger and wiser person. I'll live.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

millenniumman75 said:


> How many people are going to remember my birthday today.


Happy birthday mate. 

@*LostinReverie*

Awww. :hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*bad baby*

Awww. :hug

@*Adeption113*

@*SaltnSweet*

I wish I could help you both.


----------



## Prince Adrian

SaltnSweet said:


> Just a girl with little means.
> 
> It's difficult to admit that I'm ****ing poor. I mean...I'm so poor that I can't even afford good food and I haven't been eating much this few days. I don't blame anyone for my circumstance. While other teenagers have life relatively easy...I'm here, trying to scrape up enough money for food so that I wouldn't starve. Sigh. What a sad night. Sad life. It's difficult. But I suppose I am who I am because of experiences like this. Knowing what it is like to have so little, but the day will still go on and you just get going. Just *makes me an emotionally stronger and wiser* person. I'll live.


and/or actually makes you *healthier* - that what fasting does to your body: gets it clean. lesser eating means lesser garbage considering you know how food it is these days, chemicals, artificials & all. many varieties of fasting, you might want to try one.


----------



## Aleida

I hope it will keep raining so I can go for a walk hiding under my umbrella this evening.


----------



## funnynihilist

Aleida said:


> I hope it will keep raining so I can go for a walk hiding under my umbrella this evening.


Sounds nice, I like walking in the rain.


----------



## AFoundLady

Alone for 19 years...used to the feeling of having no one by my side. I'm all that I have I guess. What I would do to get a hug from someone that actually cares and to be told that it will be okay. But again, no one truly cares. No point at all.


----------



## Kevin001

SaltnSweet said:


> Alone for 19 years...used to the feeling of having no one by my side. I'm all that I have I guess. What I would do to get a hug from someone that actually cares and to be told that it will be okay. But again, no one truly cares. No point at all.


:O what am I chopped liver? I care!


----------



## AFoundLady

Prince Adrian said:


> and/or actually makes you *healthier* - that what fasting does to your body: gets it clean. lesser eating means lesser garbage considering you know how food it is these days, chemicals, artificials & all. many varieties of fasting, you might want to try one.


That's a positive side to look at things, lol...I can't fast for too long(low blood pressure). But thanks lol.


----------



## Andras96

@SaltnSweet

:hug


----------



## Crisigv

Why does this keep happening?


----------



## bewareofyou

I was so scared that I wasn't gonna graduate but now it's official and I'm so happy!!!


----------



## ladysmurf

Lets Beat Social Anxiety said:


> For me, I'm thinking about how soaked I'm gonna get when I go pick up my girlfriend from work in an hour. It's rainy season in Thailand right now, and I have a motorbike...no car.
> 
> Rain coat on and hope it doesn't soak through this time!
> 
> What's on *your* mind?


Thailand how cool. I've aways wanted to go there. The only thing on my mind is how pathetic my life is.


----------



## Prince Adrian

SaltnSweet said:


> That's a positive side to look at things, lol...I can't fast for too long(low blood pressure). But thanks lol.


I've also got low blood pressure or anemia (don't know what's the difference really), that's why I need to break the fast maximum at dusk each fasting day. yeah you need to understand your body first.. or like me, learning from experience: almost fainting only after 24hr+ (or was it 48hr+ ?) fasting, haha..


----------



## SamanthaStrange

SaltnSweet said:


> Alone for 19 years...used to the feeling of having no one by my side. I'm all that I have I guess. What I would do to get a hug from someone that actually cares and to be told that it will be okay. But again, no one truly cares. No point at all.


I care about you, but I also understand what you're saying. It's very difficult not having people around IRL to comfort you. I hope you feel better soon. :squeeze


----------



## daktarele

i'm thinking do i have the right to be so sad when there's so many people who actually suffer from real life problems. i even want something bad happen to me so i can be sad without guilt. but i really don't want that to happen actually, just thoughts. i'm grateful


----------



## AllTheSame

My first day at my new job went....pretty well actually. I'm in shock. I think, that maybe, I might be able to do this. Ffs it's a lot of responsibility but I can do this. I bought a new cell phone today that's more reliable, just for this. Tomorrow is a fairly easy schedule and then Wednesday I'm going out of town with my new boss. That could very easily turn into a 12 to 14 hour work day. I'm going to have a few of those. But I'm convinced I made the right move. My other job was going absolutely nowhere. I may run into the people I used to work with on occasion, here and there....and twenty years from now I think they're going to be exactly where they are now. At least with this I have a real chance to move up.


----------



## MamaDoe

I simply just don't care anymore. And, I'm pretty happy about it. (Y)


----------



## KelsKels

Am I the only person that takes funkos out of the box? I guess you're not suppose to. I figure they're never going to be worth anything because they're pretty much the beanie babies of this generation... but they are easy to stack if you keep them in the box.


----------



## PrincessV

When you're miserable... and the only person holding you back is yourself. 

Stupid mind, stupid anxiety!


----------



## Winds

I don't ask for anything from anybody aside from just wanting time alone. And I can't even strive for that without being made to feel guilty about it. Seriously just let me be me without asking why and trying to convince me otherwise. That's really all I want. And me picking that option doesn't mean I dislike you, hate you, or that you did something wrong. Its just the way I'm wired. I want and need time to myself.


----------



## Kevin001

This is exciting, I need to step my game up though.


----------



## bad baby

Current state: bloated. Carrying a food baby from last night that absolutely refused to be delivered.
IBS + Binge Eating = Fail >;/

Also I forgot my umbrella at the station last night and had to walk home 20min in the pouring rain. It was an expensive one, too, although I've never really cared for it. Oh well, if I don't get it back it'll give me an excuse to buy a new one. Gorgeous umbrellas everywhere here. Still hurts though.

Some days I'm just like, Heavens whyyyyy!! Why kick a girl when she's down. But then you realize you just gotta bounce back and karate kick that sucker twice as hard. Life's a ***** and deserves as much. When Life gives you lemons,...resist the urge to drop your dough on the entire Led Zeppelin rack at the record store. Or Beyonce's Lemonade.


----------



## bad baby

Winds said:


> I don't ask for anything from anybody aside from just wanting time alone. And I can't even strive for that without being made to feel guilty about it. Seriously just let me be me without asking why and trying to convince me otherwise. That's really all I want. And me picking that option doesn't mean I dislike you, hate you, or that you did something wrong. Its just the way I'm wired. I want and need time to myself.


I wish there was an acceptable way to tell people I don't want to hang out without either offending or having to pretend like I'm busy. Dealing with people 6 days a week is hard, I need that one day to recharge- i.e., sit at home and browse the internet feeling lonely and miserable.

#livinthehighlife


----------



## kesker

KelsKels said:


> Am I the only person that takes funkos out of the box? I guess you're not suppose to. I figure they're never going to be worth anything because they're pretty much the beanie babies of this generation... but they are easy to stack if you keep them in the box.


I've never heard of funkos but I just researched and the heavens unfolded and opened before me!!!!!! I love those things!!!!!

Oh! You gotta take them out of the box don't you? I mean, damn!


----------



## kesker

@bad baby @Winds

Ok, you guys. I'm gonna try to let you be. But you guys are so damn cool, it's gonna be tough.


----------



## Charmander

It has been a long, hard day and I also managed to accidentally slice my finger open with a loose razor when I put my hand in one of the bathroom drawers. :/ 

I'm being a bit antisocial with not answering pms but that's my fault for being in such a low mood lately. Hope I can feel better in the morning.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish people remembered that I exist, and want me around, and want to talk to me. I'm so lonely, this sucks.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

The soup that I nuked in the microwave for dinner is still in there and probably cold by now. "sigh"


----------



## Junimoon11

This dude always starts conversations with me, I feel like I should start a conversation with him but I feel like I would be disrupting him from something and i'm scared, maybe I will tomorrow. Also, I have like a **** ton of homework to do, like 4 papers due on Thursday, AND THEY WERE JUST ASSIGNED TODAY. I have work in the morning so like the only time to do it as at night, I just gotta bull**** all these papers I guess. I feel like I should call my sister too but I don't have time man, she nice to talk to though, I never talk to my siblings. I feel like that's kind of normal though. There are a lot of things running through my head but I don't wanna talk to people about them. My roommate don't wanna hear this **** so I am glad this thread exists.


----------



## Junimoon11

My friend won't respond to this message, I was just asking if she's okay, I'm scared. She keeps tweeting about how depressed she is, but apparently she hung out with my other friend a couple days ago...She was also supposed to move in with me and my roommate like six months ago, she's been paying rent for six months and she hasn't even lived here yet. She has asked her manager if she could transfer like a million times, I think she should just quit. I don't know why she doesn't.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I oddly just read that as "Type what you're not thinking about right now." Somehow, that doesn't work.


----------



## millenniumman75

ANX1 said:


> Happy birthday mate.


Thank you! :high5


----------



## millenniumman75

tea111red said:


> Happy Birthday!......weird to think about how I remember when you were 30.


 3,653 yesterdays  I am all the wiser. - You hit the late 30s and things shift, for sure. You hit 40 and people start asking you about your childhood. I can't remember a time I have been asked about the 80s so often!



LostinReverie said:


> I'm a mean depressed.
> 
> Happy B-day, MM


Thank you!


----------



## AllTheSame

@*millenniumman75* happy bday, from one old man to another :grin2:


----------



## LostinReverie

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I oddly just read that as "Type what you're not thinking about right now." Somehow, that doesn't work.


You are so fricken cute.

That is you in your avatar, right?


----------



## bewareofyou

4am.. I should really fix my sleeping schedule.


----------



## KelsKels

Watching a series when you already read the books is great! And heartbreaking... because I know the good that happens yet I get to watch the characters who I know are going to die. Everyone should read books before seeing things.. it is so much better.


----------



## AFoundLady

Where do I begin.

I am so tired of hurting myself and putting myself down. I'm not doing this to myself again. No matter how many times I break, I am right here to mend myself. I recognize that I deserve so much better. Happiness, love, success..and it all starts from within. I keep forgetting that there are people who genuinely do care about me and accept me for who I am, and I feel the same way about these people too.

Nothing will break me and nothing is gonna kill me because the drive within to do something with life is too strong I have me, I know who I want myself to be in the future and I am doing all that I can to help myself. The more I break, the more I learn and the more I understand. It's a painful process, but greatness doesn't exist without pain.


----------



## Winds

kesker said:


> @*bad baby* @*Winds*
> 
> Ok, you guys. I'm gonna try to let you be. But you guys are so damn cool, it's gonna be tough.


You good man. Last night I just had a moment where it felt like I was being overcrowded. Fortunately I can come here and voice my displeasure.



bad baby said:


> I wish there was an acceptable way to tell people I don't want to hang out without either offending or having to pretend like I'm busy. Dealing with people 6 days a week is hard, I need that one day to recharge- i.e., sit at home and browse the internet feeling lonely and miserable.
> 
> #livinthehighlife


I know right. I'm getting tired of saying "Well I'll think about it," because I don't want to cause offense. Although that might be the best response, since even when I say no multiple times, people take it as a maybe.

If you include American Pickers being on in the background, that sounds like my typical Sunday afternoon.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> @*millenniumman75* happy bday, from one old man to another :grin2:


:lol Thanks, man


----------



## Crisigv

I have the potential to be normal, but I don't get much of a chance.


----------



## StephCurry

Nobody really 'gets' me :sigh I have never been able to fit in anywhere. I don't think I'm human.. it actually feels like I'm from a different planet lol.


----------



## tea111red

It'd be nice to have some mutual love at first sight kind of thing and just have the right person come along my path, like has happened to some people, instead of forcing myself to go on a bunch of dates that end in failure or be in a bunch of failed or ho-hum relationships before meeting the "right" person. The thought of having to go through all that makes me feel sick and just drains all the energy I have right now. I .......just.....no. I don't have it in me to do that crap. I need divine intervention.


----------



## tea111red

tea111red said:


> It'd be nice to have some mutual love at first sight kind of thing and just have the right person come along my path, like has happened to some people, instead of forcing myself to go on a bunch of dates that end in failure or be in a bunch of failed or ho-hum relationships before meeting the "right" person. The thought of having to go through all that makes me feel sick and just drains all the energy I have right now. I .......just.....no. I don't have it in me to do that crap. I need divine intervention.


i did see some guy that was my type when driving today. i was taking a sip of water at a stop light and looked over and saw he was, too, funnily enough. of course, this was another one of those situations that seemed like it just happened to tease, torment me, and add to my hopelessness, even if it felt good for 5 seconds or however short period of time it was.


----------



## AllTheSame

Who dafuq did Simon push the button for. Can't imagine him liking anyone that much.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

millenniumman75 said:


> Thank you! :high5


You're welcome mate.


----------



## Crisigv

Ugh, I need to lose so much weight, it's disgusting. I'm so ashamed of myself. I hate this.


----------



## bad baby

**** rainy season, man. Sidewalk was like a ****ing pond and everything from my waist down is positively drenched.

Less than two weeks left to go. I've never been so excited for anything in my life.


----------



## cosmicslop

The great thing about plasticine is that it's flammable at high temperatures, so that means if you make a ****ty sculpture you can toss it in the bowels of hell where it deserves to be.

I also (probably) lost my plastic, red water bottle today. It upsets me. I might have to check in with security again at my campus cafeteria tomorrow.


----------



## Amphoteric

_Boris Johnson at Billingsgate fish market in London with porter Greg Essex._

amazing :lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I had a weird emotional experience today -- an experience that opened my eyes to the concept of 'love at first sight' and its possible validity. As an initial digression, I define 'validity' in this context as being unable to be proved or disproved, as 'love at first sight' truthfully is. This isn't a story of love at first sight though.

Today me and the rest of my Biology class went on an excursion (Australian term for field trip) to a local university to partake in the 'International Day of Immunology'. There were 4 main components to this trip, the first (the only one I'll talk about here) being attending a lecture by a rather prominent immunologist, who had published something like 140 papers, earned a PhD at Stanford University, completed a three year post-doctoral period in Germany, and is currently the head of the immunology department at one of the most prestigious universities in Australia. He was introduced as such, and he came up to give a lecture about, you guessed it, immunology.

During the lecture, I found myself very impressed with this man. His achievements and status were significant contributors to this, though the thing that brought feeling to previously unprecedented levels was his demeanor. I was struck by the absence of arrogance and pretentiousness in his 'aura', as well as just how softly spoken and reassuring he came across. He made presenting a large presentation to a theatre full of high school kids look easy. It seemed to be effortless to him. His voice was mesmerizing, carrying with it a certain humble confidence and mastery, though at the same time, it was laid back and natural. It was refreshing, and honestly, rather inspiring.

After a while, my admiration progressed to his physical appearance. For a man who is clearly old enough to be my father, he sure did look strangely attractive. A nice height and average build. It was apparent that he was keeping in shape, and he was dressed in a semi formal shirt, tucked into his mildly tight blue jeans. His strong shoulders were strangely appealing to observe. Likewise, his face looked.... so appealing. His eyes in particular seemed to radiate an aura of passion and power, though at the same time, effortlessly controlled restraint and a sense of reassurance & comfort, which seemed to dominate his entire demeanor -- ironic considering the anxiety I'd imagine many people (including me) would have, speaking to someone of such a status, and with such achievements under their belt. Perhaps he's used to it, and has subsequently developed a persona that subconsciously urges people to realize that he's 'human too', as the cliche goes. However he does it, it works, and it borders on hypnotizing. My 'hypnotic' state was evident in my avid observance of him throughout the piece.

Well, until my heart did something I didn't expect, namely escalating my feelings of admiration to feelings of infatuation.

I wasn't directly thinking of romantic thoughts, though I could tell what was happening to me, and it forced me to stop looking at him and zone out for a bit. "What the ****, what the ****....." my brain demanded to my heart, "this man is old enough to be your father and you don't know a thing about his personal life, and now you're trying to tell me you're in love with him?!"

Naturally, my gaze drifted back to him and I was just thinking "dude...... what is my life........" How could I fall for someone so grandiose, so ridiculously, comically out of my league, that I'd previously never seen in my life until like 20 minutes ago, in mere minutes?

After the lecture was finished, I left the room a bit dazed. Obviously there was nobody in the immediate vicinity I could vent to about my newly formed feelings of affection, and I was a bit nervous about the possibility of seeing him again throughout the rest of the day. Thankfully(?), this only happened once, though it was met with an internal "****", since I thought he was going to be involved in the activities that were going to be carried out in the room we were heading into. As far as I know, he was merely observing a little before presumably leaving.

I can't help but think that this experience was pretty strange, though not necessarily in an awful way. If anything, I'd describe it has the beginning of a typical crush, lol. Feels weird to think it that way, I mean, this guy is like 40+ and I'm some dumbass high school kid.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@ShatteredGlass Not that weird, I'm attracted to people instantaenously about 60-70% of the time I'm attracted to anyone.

--- 
Imagining the rest of my life continuing like this is pretty bleak. I imagine eventually years from now, when I feel confident that a decent life is out of reach for me, I'll find a way to die.


----------



## Skeletra

There is a snake in South Africa that has a venom that makes you bleed from every hole in your body until you die.

Man, do I need to stop internet browsing before bedtime...


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm driving back from out of town with my boss and his boss. Talk about a long day. Ffs we met up at the office at 5:45 this morning. Feels like I've done nothing but meet people all day long. I can't wait to get home...I'm in serious need of some down time, some alone time.


----------



## bad baby

kesker said:


> @bad baby @Winds
> 
> Ok, you guys. I'm gonna try to let you be. But you guys are so damn cool, it's gonna be tough.


The thought of you harassing @Winds relentlessly is hilarious to me for some reason. As always, thanks for the positive vibes Kesk 



Winds said:


> You good man. Last night I just had a moment where it felt like I was being overcrowded. Fortunately I can come here and voice my displeasure.
> 
> I know right. I'm getting tired of saying "Well I'll think about it," because I don't want to cause offense. Although that might be the best response, since even when I say no multiple times, people take it as a maybe.
> 
> If you include American Pickers being on in the background, that sounds like my typical Sunday afternoon.


I've been known to say yes and then bail at the last minute or simply not show up. They were big parties / gatherings so it's not like I was missed or anything, but still. Although apparently that's the 'polite' thing to do in Japan because nobody here knows how to say the word 'no'.

Oh and what's American Pickers?

-

I've been getting into swag music lately - namely, anything played by people with attitude. Walking down the street becomes soooooo much cooler with Zeppelin or NWA blasting in the background, even if it's only in my own head(phones). Yesterday a truck went over a puddle and splashed me full frontal and I said, "**** the police." Under my breath and it was drowned out by the sound of the rain anyway. Nevertheless, I felt like a total gangsta.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I feel like screaming. I hate my life so much right now.


----------



## StephCurry

SamanthaStrange said:


> I feel like screaming. I hate my life so much right now.


  I've been there too many times. Know that feeling all too well.

Wish there was something I could to make you feel better. :squeeze


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Gosh, it's quiet here.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@StephCurry Thanks. :squeeze
@tea111red Believe it or not, I have had similar thoughts on wanting a padded room in my house. :lol


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm responding to some fb messages from my other family. I got a msg from the daughter of my ex (who I consider to be my own daughter), the one that committed suicide and she's sharing some pics with me, and others. It's bothering me because she hasn't shared in a while. We used to get together every Friday and Saturday night. For months. We would drink together, and share memories, and yeah sometimes we would cry on each other's shoulders. I was closest with her middle daughter, Monica. I still consider all of them to be my own daughters, though. I would do anything for them. But we started to realize that it was too painful for us to get together like that. It just became too much and we drifted apart.

And now her sharing pics with me is....wow. Ffs, I can't even deal, man. I left her a public msg, that was very sincere and very honest. I told her I missed her mom and still loved her very, very, very much and that I still think about her every day. And I do. I told her I was blessed to have even known her.

I wish there was something else I could do. I wish, more than anything, that I could turn back the clock. I wish I could have stopped her from doing what she did. I wish. I wish. I wish. And I have nothing but ****** regrets that will not go away. Ever.


----------



## RestlessNative

I doubt you guys will think this is as cool as I do but a while ago I found a movie that I hadn't heard of before for sale second-hand. I was taken in by the cover and decided to buy it until I found that the disc was too scratched. The thing is, I forgot to the write the name of the movie down to remember it, and I couldn't remember any of the actors that were in it, nothing.

So there I was just a minute ago having a look through some IMDb lists, and I bloody found it. Literally just happened to come across it by chance. Yes!

In case youre wondering...










It better be good.


----------



## RestlessNative

Skeletra said:


> There is a snake in South Africa that has a venom that makes you bleed from every hole in your body until you die.
> 
> Man, do I need to stop internet browsing before bedtime...


That's the kind of shlt I'm always reading about lol.


----------



## tehuti88

I just started playing _Criminal Case_. I'm a bit "meh" about it right now, maybe it gets more interesting as it goes along.

Within like two viewings of the ad I kept getting on my tablet though, I developed a serious crush on the guy who I assume is supposed to be Detective (Inspector?--Agent??) Jones. :/






But he looks nothing like that in the game.










At least he doesn't look as dorky as the guy in the promotional artwork, I guess...


----------



## tea111red

:stu


----------



## KelsKels

I hate that if I search game grumps stuff, our proposal video pops up. So much cringe. I wish that never happened honestly. I mean it's cool we were hugged by the grumps but I actually blacked out from being so nervous and in shock. I don't remember any of it.. I had to watch the video to know what I did.

Also watched the rt podcast with the biologist.. I think my dream is to have Brian Wecht on the podcast to answer physics questions. They keep talking about having a physics related conversation.. That's the perfect answer! He's got a Ph.D. And he's a you tuber! Why is this not happening?

Ugh I watch way too much YouTube. I need to take a break.. 3 straight years can't be healthy.


----------



## AFoundLady

Great day. Did my best for my exam, I hope that my effort will be paid off. Saw a shooting star today and I wished for something  

Exercising regularly is definitely paying off. I feel great mentally, emotionally and physically plus I am in control of my mood. Haven't felt this alive in so long. I will continue to motivate myself to go further. 

Also, inside every innocent rose lays a ruthless thorn. I am generally a nice and thoughtful person. But I do have my ****ing limits and I am afraid at this point, the "ruthless thorn" side of me is kinda on surface. Please don't piss me off. I am not always nice.


----------



## bad baby

My heart feels funny. (\ `~`)\

Man I must be getting sentimental in my old age.


----------



## Charmander

KelsKels said:


> I hate that if I search game grumps stuff, our proposal video pops up. So much cringe. I wish that never happened honestly. I mean it's cool we were hugged by the grumps but I actually blacked out from being so nervous and in shock. I don't remember any of it.. I had to watch the video to know what I did.


Wow, sounds like a cool proposal but that must've been terrifying.


----------



## Charmander

Speaking of Youtube, WatchMojo got hacked. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie

I know this is old, but it's making me so happy right now.


----------



## Kevin001

KelsKels said:


> I hate that if I search game grumps stuff, our proposal video pops up. So much cringe. I wish that never happened honestly. I mean it's cool we were hugged by the grumps but I actually blacked out from being so nervous and in shock. I don't remember any of it.. I had to watch the video to know what I did.


That vid was sweet. I would of had a panic attack but hey at least you will always have footage of the proposal. Almost 18,000 views on youtube.


----------



## Aleida

How many years of struggling for nothing and prolonging it only for fearing the last suffering.


----------



## probably offline

What kind of bird is this?










It looks like it killed its own family and made fancy garments out of their feathers.

edit: I found the bird, but feel free to enjoy its wonderful face


----------



## WillYouStopDave

probably offline said:


> What kind of bird is this?
> 
> It looks like it killed its own family and made fancy garments out of their feathers.


Yeah, it looks like it's a little displeased. I think I see one similar to that by the pond out back now and then but not sure. Do you have a pic of the whole bird?

We can call it a Lecter until we figure it out, I guess?


----------



## AFoundLady

The year's ending in about less than 6 months and it will be another digit added to my age. 19 years and I have yet to enjoy my youth or live life the way I want to. Hopefully this small changes will gradually make it all worth it


----------



## Ominous Indeed

probably offline said:


> What kind of bird is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it killed its own family and made fancy garments out of their feathers.


Donald Duck?


----------



## probably offline

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah, it looks like it's a little displeased. I think I see one similar to that by the pond out back now and then but not sure. Do you have a pic of the whole bird?
> 
> We can call it a Lecter until we figure it out, I guess?


I don't. The only thing I can think of is that it's a Pelican bird.

*Edit*: I started googling Pelicans and I think it's a Dalmatian Pelican :>



Demon Soul said:


> Donald Duck?


Not fierce enough...


----------



## bad baby

things i broke today:

-an egg (that i got as a parting gift)
-umbrella (was trying to shake it off a bit.. lasted like, 2 days. wtf -_-)
-my diet

life is such a total pile of **** some days, i just wanna scream and punch things.


----------



## Winds

bad baby said:


> The thought of you harassing @*Winds* relentlessly is hilarious to me for some reason. As always, thanks for the positive vibes Kesk
> 
> I've been known to say yes and then bail at the last minute or simply not show up. They were big parties / gatherings so it's not like I was missed or anything, but still. Although apparently that's the 'polite' thing to do in Japan because nobody here knows how to say the word 'no'.
> 
> Oh and what's American Pickers?
> 
> -
> 
> I've been getting into swag music lately - namely, anything played by people with attitude. Walking down the street becomes soooooo much cooler with Zeppelin or NWA blasting in the background, even if it's only in my own head(phones). *Yesterday a truck went over a puddle and splashed me full frontal and I said, "**** the police." Under my breath and it was drowned out by the sound of the rain anyway. Nevertheless, I felt like a total gangsta.*


If only it could work like that here.

Its about 2 guys going around the country looking through people's junk and buying what they believe is valuable. It has that "Its on but I'm not really watching it" charm to it that makes for good viewing while you're doing something else.

Cruisin down Shibuya in bullet 64.

I think I got live footage of the bold...












probably offline said:


> What kind of bird is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it killed its own family and made fancy garments out of their feathers.


Either that or it just spotted another bird with a donk and is scheming on whether or not it should shoot it's shot.


----------



## Cashel

probably offline said:


> What kind of bird is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it killed its own family and made fancy garments out of their feathers.


It looks like a pelican that joined an edgy boyband.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so hoping I didn't screw that up....ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

WTF, SAS?!


----------



## AussiePea

Argh i just get suckered into those damn prize home things where you gave donations because I'm too awkward to say no and walk away


----------



## tehuti88

Cashel said:


> It looks like a pelican that joined an edgy boyband.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Cashel said:


> It looks like a pelican that joined an edgy boyband.


His name is Howard -






Also it's a girl band.


----------



## bewareofyou

My high school graduation starts in 3 hours.. I'm so so so nervous. At least I'm not in the front row I guess.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I think the belgium national kit should be all black tee, fluro yellow shorts and red socks that is how you do red and yellow on a modern sports kit I reckon. the away kit from spain is gross with their pattern, looks like a nasty accident on the front of it with a combination of blood and vomit.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like the security thing really killed this site. I can't ever remember this place being this dead.


----------



## MamaDoe

Why walk back into my life,when I was just starting to accept that you were gone?


----------



## StephCurry

nobody wants to hang with me.


----------



## Maverick34

StephCurry said:


> nobody wants to hang with me.


Because you just lost to Lebron


----------



## StephCurry

....lol...


----------



## Crisigv

Cleaning is done. Time to be a bored, miserable, lonely loser for the rest of the night.


----------



## TryingMara

Could not feel more stupid right now. I fail at everything I touch. Been having some scary and very low thoughts lately.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

If you think you are crazy, then you're not. 

HA!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to luck up how to make marijunana edibles


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Still thinking about that one user created account with 0-posts/threads who logged on once and visited my profile, and then never again. 

The user had the bio "I know everything happens for a reason, but sometimes I wish I know what that reason was".

I wonder if it was you ..


----------



## bewareofyou

I've wanted to dye my hair colors like blue or red and switch it up all the time for like 2 years now but everyone will judge me probably so I won't and it sucks.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

bewareofyou said:


> I've wanted to dye my hair colors like blue or red and switch it up all the time for like 2 years now but everyone will judge me probably so I won't and it sucks.


Heh. I've been wanting dark red hair for a while and haven't, because it would draw attention. I bought the dye and I'm doing it next week while I'm on vacation. People will notice for a day or two and then move on.

Do it do it do it!


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

Maverick34 said:


> Because you just lost to Lebron


Ooouch. 
@sarafinanickelbocker @bewareofyou you guys should do it :smile2:As the ultimate exposure exercise post pics on SAS for a while.


----------



## bewareofyou

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Heh. I've been wanting dark red hair for a while and haven't, because it would draw attention. I bought the dye and I'm doing it next week while I'm on vacation. People will notice for a day or two and then move on.
> 
> Do it do it do it!


Good for you!! I have the dye already too and I think I might just do a little part of the front of my hair blue at first so it's less of a drastic change. My friend even said she would dye some of her hair with me so I feel more comfortable with it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

bewareofyou said:


> Good for you!! I have the dye already too and I think I might just do a little part of the front of my hair blue at first so it's less of a drastic change. My friend even said she would dye some of her hair with me so I feel more comfortable with it.


Nice! 

Cool of your friend too. Cheers!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wonder how many people got locked out by that password thing and just gave up... it seems like this place has been dead for the last several days.


----------



## StephCurry

thanks guys for making fun of me. Nice to know people treat me like a joke on here just like in real life.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

StephCurry said:


> thanks guys for making fun of me. Nice to know people treat me like a joke on here just like in real life.




I'm sorry that people aren't hanging out with you like you'd like them to. No joke.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

StephCurry said:


> thanks guys for making fun of me. Nice to know people treat me like a joke on here just like in real life.


Heh. Yeah. Uhhhmmm.....

With all due respect Steph you did make a thread boasting about the GOAT. And you had no inhibitions about who the GOAT was. (and I responded to that thread, under another user name). And now people are going to bust your balls about that. Sry man but lmao, that's sort of how all this works. It's not personal. It's just your GOAT didn't win. What do you expect, man?????????? :kiss:


----------



## StephCurry

AnxiousGuy9 said:


> *With all due respect Steph you did make a thread boasting about the GOAT. And you had no inhibitions about who the GOAT was. (and I responded to that thread, under another user name).*


What the **** are you talking about??? Yes I know it's you AllTheSame.

*I never made a thread like that. That was the 'impedido' guy, go look it up. *And in that thread I openly stated he is the greatest shooter of all time,* definitely not the best the player.*

I made a thread asking if he's the greatest _shooter _of all time and _you agreed_ with me that he is.

Please get your facts straight before coming at me with this BS. I will find the thread you are on about it and edit it into this post.

Please go find someone else to go make fun of.

edit: here is the thread(s) you were on about :

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f22/curry-goat-1811137/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f22/curry-might-be-the-goat-1751505/

As you can clearly see, I didn't make it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

StephCurry said:


> thanks guys for making fun of me. Nice to know people treat me like a joke on here just like in real life.


What happened? Are you okay?


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

Oh. My gosh *blushes* I'm sorry Steph *retreats into a corner and surrenders*

You made a threads about Best NBA Pointguard, another about Greatest Shooter of All Time, and another about 2016 MVP. Let me guess who you voted for my brother.

Please, don't be butt hurt. We still love you man. :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

death


----------



## StephCurry

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I'm sorry that people aren't hanging out with you like you'd like them to. No joke.


thank you, it's nice of you to say that.


SamanthaStrange said:


> What happened? Are you okay?


Doesn't matter... I'd be lying if I said I was but thank you for asking.


----------



## tehuti88

I have to wait three days for the next investigation in _Criminal Case_ to unlock, because I have no Facebook friends to ask for police reports. :bah

All that wasted energy. *grumbles*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

StephCurry said:


> thank you, it's nice of you to say that.
> 
> Doesn't matter... I'd be lying if I said I was but thank you for asking.


I mean it. It seems like you don't feel like sharing, but if you decide to...

This is a SUPPORT group of sorts after all. *ahem*


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

Wow. Just wow. Amazing that @StephCurry went from being somewhat chummy with me to being hostile all of a sudden. Hmmm.....

Let me think about this for a sec...

You know what....I know why, and I really don't give a ***. Lmao because it's not even worth thinking about.


----------



## StephCurry

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I mean it. It seems like you don't feel like sharing, but if you decide to...
> 
> This is a SUPPORT group of sorts after all. *ahem*


thank you, I will bear that in mind.


----------



## AFoundLady

AnxiousGuy9 said:


> Wow. Just wow. Amazing that @StephCurry went from being somewhat chummy with me to being hostile all of a sudden. Hmmm.....
> 
> Let me think about this for a sec...
> 
> You know what....I know why, and I really don't give a ***. Lmao because it's not even worth thinking about.


Wtf man.

It's okay if you don't wanna be compassionate, but stop being such a rude *******. People like you annoy the crap out of me.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

SaltnSweet said:


> Wtf man.
> 
> It's okay if you don't wanna be compassionate, but stop being such a rude *******. People like you annoy the crap out of me.


OK. I'm sorry. I really meant my post to be a "bust your balls" kind of thing among bros.

I'm sorry. I'm going to leave it at that. I'm going to reserve my other thoughts for a later time. I hope you accept my apology, if I hurt anyone's feelings that was seriously not my intentions.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

StephCurry said:


> thank you, I will bear that in mind.


Some others might do the same.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

@StephCurry I'm sorry. I didn't mean to hurt you in any way, I didn't mean for anything I said to be that personal.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

I do have more things I'd like to say about this. At a later time. There are two sides to every story. And both sides have most definitely not been told.


----------



## AFoundLady

AnxiousGuy9 said:


> OK. I'm sorry. I really meant my post to be a "bust your balls" kind of thing among bros.
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm going to leave it at that. I'm going to reserve my other thoughts for a later time. I hope you accept my apology, if I hurt anyone's feelings that was seriously not my intentions.


It's alright..I'm glad you apologized to the right person, because you don't owe me an apology! Please be careful about the words you say/type in the future.


----------



## StephCurry

SaltnSweet said:


> Wtf man.
> 
> It's okay if you don't wanna be compassionate, but stop being such a rude *******. People like you annoy the crap out of me.


Thank you for sticking up for me I really appreciate that, but there is no need to attack AnxiousGuy9 in such a manner.


AnxiousGuy9 said:


> @StephCurry I'm sorry. I didn't mean to hurt you in any way, I didn't mean for anything I said to be that personal.


It's okay dude, there's no need to apologise. I have absolutely no ill-will towards you or any feelings of animosity. I actually like a lot of your posts on this forum (you probably find that hard to believe).

I'm sorry if you felt that I was being hostile to you. I really wasn't trying to be. Obviously I read your previous 2 posts before this (the response to my response, and the one were you said I was being hostile), but the reason I chose not to respond to either is because I didn't want to create a conflict or argument and I was scared of doing so. So I decided to just leave it be.

I believe you made a recent post on another thread about how we post on this site to vent, share frustrations with anxiety, etc. Obviously I do that a lot on here, purely just to vent and type out my frustrations. I'm fully aware a lot of people probably think I'm pathetic for doing that. No, I don't expect anyone to care or 'give a ***' and I know nobody does. That's ok.


----------



## AFoundLady

@AnxiousGuy9

I'm sorry as well.


----------



## Junimoon11

I'm really nervous because this guy wants to hang out tomorrow...but I have to do this and just get out of my comfort zone. If it's way too awkward at least i'll know I tried


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

@SaltnSweet no it's OK, I just thought it was kidding around, honestly, and that doesn't translate over the internetz sometimes. I just got bit by that. My fault. I really didn't intend for anyone's feelings to be hurt. Guys say much, muuuuuch worse things than that in locker rooms and that, like I said, just often-times doesn't translate over the internet. I didn't mean for anyone to take it the wrong way and it was totally my fault. Live and learn.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

@StephCurry no hard feelings, man. It was just a misunderstanding. I like your posts too and respect a lot of your opinions here.


----------



## AFoundLady

AnxiousGuy9 said:


> @SaltnSweet no it's OK, I just thought it was kidding around, honestly, and that doesn't translate over the internetz sometimes. I just got bit by that. My fault. I really didn't intend for anyone's feelings to be hurt. Guys say much, muuuuuch worse things than that in locker rooms and that, like I said, just often-times doesn't translate over the internet. I didn't mean for anyone to take it the wrong way and it was totally my fault. Live and learn.




Well, I always joke that my personality is an equal part of salt and sweet. I can be salty at times, my bad!

No doubt about guys saying much, much worst stuff irl lol. I've heard it all. I guess I should think before I write as well. I don't like it when people throw random curse words at me unnecessarily, and I don't think I should be doing it to others, too.

I'm glad everything's well.


----------



## skywatcher

That this place is toxic.


----------



## Crisigv

It was nice to have a distraction for a little bit. But the bad feelings don't stay away for long.


----------



## Amphoteric

Ah, the Game of Thrones season finale! I'm all teary and shocked, what an episode to end the sixth season with! Goose bumps everywhere.


----------



## millenniumman75

Can today get any worse?


----------



## Virgo

I tried lighting incense for the first time. Got a nice burner I like and a couple of different scents. I really liked it.

Turns out after two tries, I can confirm the smoke does indeed give me massive headaches. Wow, rip.

Cigarette smoke gives me massive headaches too but I thought this wouldn't. I guess all smoke makes me sick. T_T


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

My appetite has been almost non-existent lately and no idea why. My boss bought us a quick lunch today at Whataburger and I ordered a grilled chicken sandwich, fries and a diet coke and ate half the sandwich and a few fries and that's it. That's all I've had all day and nothing even sounds good right now at all. I didn't have much to eat yesterday either. Ffs. Maybe it's stress or something. Idk.


----------



## coeur_brise

Sometimes I'll avoid this one person at work who asks me how I am. But if I'm grumpy, he'll ask why I'm grumpy or if I'm happy or not happy. I mean, this is stuff I'll talk to a therapist about. I don't want to explain my mood all the time. ?


----------



## Kevin001

Omg, she hasn't responded yet. I'm worried.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Omg, she hasn't responded yet. I'm worried.


Is it someone you think might be in danger, or is it a girl you like who won't respond?

If it's the first one I hope everything is okay. If it's the latter, I just wanted to say... I know the feels. T____T


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Is it someone you think might be in danger, or is it a girl you like who won't respond?
> 
> If it's the first one I hope everything is okay. If it's the latter, I just wanted to say... I know the feels. T____T


The latter, lol. She always responds to me twice a day and its past the normal time she does. Its like did I f-ck up and say something wrong? It wouldn't be the first time. I might be overreacting though, she might just be hella busy.


----------



## StephCurry

uuuuuuuughhhhhhhhhhh these meds don't do jack ****


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> The latter, lol. She always responds to me twice a day and its past the normal time she does. Its like did I f-ck up and say something wrong? It wouldn't be the first time. I might be overreacting though, she might just be hella busy.


Yeah I know it's a bad feeling but just hang in there. There are many times I just took it the wrong way and turns out the guy did end up texting me way later. I feel so much better after that. Yes, she could be very busy. If you have a good relationship don't worry.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Yeah I know it's a bad feeling but just hang in there. There are many times I just took it the wrong way and turns out the guy did end up texting me way later. I feel so much better after that. Yes, she could be very busy. If you have a good relationship don't worry.


Aww, thanks. Exactly what I needed to hear. :squeeze

Btw I'm almost positive this isn't your original account, lol. If it is.......my mistake.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Aww, thanks. Exactly what I needed to hear. :squeeze
> 
> Btw I'm almost positive this isn't your original account, lol. If it is.......my mistake.


It's not. :grin2: I got password locked-out too and I couldn't be bothered to try getting my account back. I have way too many emails for me to know which one I signed up with. I didn't post all too often though so no one would know me anyway!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

:sigh

Fix it.


----------



## Virgo

FFS my air conditioner is so loud. I almost would rather sweat to death.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

I'm a survivor. I'm a survivor of a lot of things. I survived child abuse from a parent who was (is) an active drug addict. I survived the suicide of a loved one. I survived my own undoing, many, many times over....I'm still here and alive and breathing in spite of myself lol. And what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. I really believe that people that go through the very real struggles that make them fight for their own existence....I think going through that and surviving it makes you a stronger person. Because I've seen it in other people. And I've known people who live sheltered lives, who have never had to fight for or struggle through anything in their entire lives. And I know who's stronger. It's so, so obvious to me who's stronger. They wouldn't last one day dealing with my past, my struggles now, and my anxieties about tomorrow.


----------



## Steve French

Started my new job today. Went fairly well as far as first days go. Didn't even get yelled at once. That might be because my father is the boss and all his underlings are afraid of getting censured. Speaking of those underlings, I failed to connect with them too well. I can see it will be a problem, which will bother me most of all. Can't help but get self conscious when no one wants to talk to you, even though you alienated them yourself. It's so difficult to find common ground with people. These people especially. Not that they are bad persons, but they come across as being rather simple-minded to me. All they talk about is work and spouses and drinking and vehicles, and they are always into the crude "bro" talk, which I just can't stand. Their conversations are so inane, I couldn't find anything to say even if I wasn't a weird autist ****er.

This is probably a bad mentality to have. Should probably hold on to this one for a while. The pay is good and I need experience to convince other fools to hire me.

All that aside, man, I am tired. Just not cut out for the hard working oilfield lifestyle. I dedicated close to 14 hours today to this ****e. Won't even be able to focus on my book. 

Well, that is what I've been thinking about lately.


----------



## Mur

The meek have inherited SAS....


----------



## Crisigv

I really need to figure out if and how I can change my life.


----------



## tehuti88

What's with people who end every sentence with "LOL" when obviously they're not happy/amused and/or nothing they're saying is funny? It kind of makes me think of people who use the word "literally" literally at the end of every sentence, even when the word literally does not apply to anything they're saying.

It's like, you _do_ know what that word is supposed to mean, and that your constant misuse is rather depriving it of its intended meaning...don't you?

It also kind of resembles this...

*"I had such a fantastic day today! :cry I went out and I actually talked to some people, and everything went right. :cry And I had this nice conversation with this girl and she's interested in getting back in touch with me! :cry Maybe I've made a new friend! :cry :cry :cry "*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

MsDaisy said:


> My headache wont go away.. a week..whats wrong I don't usually get headaches.
> It could be a tumor.


 I get headaches sometimes that start out very mild and just get worse and worse. But they usually don't last much longer then 10-12 hours. I think I'd be on the edge of insanity if I had one that bad for a week.

It's probably not a tumor but you might want to see a doc. A week is a long time to have a headache. Are you possibly dehydrated/under-hydrated?


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I had plans this week. I wish I had someone to hang out with. I wish someone cared I existed.


----------



## AFoundLady

this is why I have trust issues. don't think I'll trust people again and I'll just leave as usual.


----------



## AFoundLady

I will never trust or love people again and I hate feeling like this. **** this, I'm out of here.


----------



## Blue Dino

It's odd how often I notice people in public and on trains or the bus, would blast their music player out loud in max volume forcing everyone around to hear it, meanwhile I would see them having headphones sling around their necks or earphones hanging on their collars and not being used. It makes no sense to me. :stu

Is this some weird way for themselves to feel like they're asserting territory and dominance of those around them?


----------



## Charmander

I arrived at the hairdressers half an hour early.








Now sitting here anxiously trying to think of a lie for "what have you been up to?"


----------



## f1ora

I'm texting a friend, he called me "pookie"..im not sure if that is only teasing or endearing in any way


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> I arrived at the hairdressers half an hour early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sitting here anxiously trying to think of a lie for "what have you been up to?"


I know the feels, lol. Hopefully it went ok.



f1ora said:


> I'm texting a friend, he called me "pookie"..im not sure if that is only teasing or endearing in any way


Hmm, not sure. Who says "pookie" anyways? Lol.


----------



## LostinReverie

I'm so sick of the crying.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm still in bed. What's the point in getting up.


----------



## tea111red

AnxiousGuy9 said:


> I'm a survivor. I'm a survivor of a lot of things. I survived child abuse from a parent who was (is) an active drug addict. I survived the suicide of a loved one. I survived my own undoing, many, many times over....I'm still here and alive and breathing in spite of myself lol. And what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. I really believe that people that go through the very real struggles that make them fight for their own existence....I think going through that and surviving it makes you a stronger person. Because I've seen it in other people. And I've known people who live sheltered lives, who have never had to fight for or struggle through anything in their entire lives. And I know who's stronger. It's so, so obvious to me who's stronger. They wouldn't last one day dealing with my past, my struggles now, and my anxieties about tomorrow.


Yes, you have been through a lot.... I'm glad you haven't given up on life yet. You are definitely an example. I admire the fact that you seem to care a lot for your kids, too. There are so many loser, deadbeat dads out there.


----------



## tea111red

LostinReverie said:


> I'm so sick of the crying.


:hug


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> I'm still in bed. What's the point in getting up.


take a drive, lol. or do something nice for yourself.


----------



## Crisigv

tea111red said:


> take a drive, lol. or do something nice for yourself.


I'm sure I will at some point this week. I still have 3.5 days off. Too late today, I will probably sit on SAS all day and hate my life.


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> I'm sure I will at some point this week. I still have 3.5 days off. Too late today, I will probably sit on SAS all day and hate my life.


lol, I'll probably be doing the same.


----------



## Crisigv

tea111red said:


> lol, I'll probably be doing the same.


See you around then, haha.


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> See you around then, haha.


It'll be nice to have company, I guess. :lol


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

tea111red said:


> Yes, you have been through a lot.... I'm glad you haven't given up on life yet. You are definitely an example. I admire the fact that you seem to care a lot for your kids, too. There are so many loser, deadbeat dads out there.


Well, thank you. I don't think I'm an example at all though. I struggle to keep what's left of my sanity some (most) days. There are days when I don't deal with my past very well at all, and days when my anxiety is so bad all I can do is just try to keep breathing and wait for it to be over with. I feel like I could be dealing with it a lot better than I am, I don't always use the coping skills I've been taught to use, and I self-medicate at times. I still have flashbacks and PTSD. I still miss appointments with my therapist sometimes because well, some days I just cannot deal with her bull**** and psychoanalyzing my every word. But I do believe that for the most part what doesn't kill us makes us stronger. You can choose to be a victim or you can choose to be a survivor and I can't always do it but I try to be the latter. And yeah my kids really are my whole entire world. I'm convinced I would not be here anymore if not for them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why are pizza delivery companies so bad with dips? Dominos and Papa Johns. They usually just don't give you one dip (presumably because they've run out,) or no dips (if you order more than one,) but will sometimes give you the wrong one as well.


----------



## tea111red

AnxiousGuy9 said:


> Well, thank you. I don't think I'm an example at all though. I struggle to keep what's left of my sanity some (most) days. There are days when I don't deal with my past very well at all, and days when my anxiety is so bad all I can do is just try to keep breathing and wait for it to be over with. I feel like I could be dealing with it a lot better than I am, I don't always use the coping skills I've been taught to use, and I self-medicate at times. I still have flashbacks and PTSD. I still miss appointments with my therapist sometimes because well, some days I just cannot deal with her bull**** and psychoanalyzing my every word. But I do believe that for the most part what doesn't kill us makes us stronger. You can choose to be a victim or you can choose to be a survivor and I can't always do it but I try to be the latter. And yeah my kids really are my whole entire world. I'm convinced I would not be here anymore if not for them.


Well, I meant a good example of someone that keeps trying to survive despite being dealt a lot of hard blows in life. It's hard to want to keep going when you are in so much pain. I guess it's good that you have your kids to live for and help you get your mind off of troubling stuff. Good that you try to be responsible, despite your issues, too.


----------



## AllTheSame

tea111red said:


> Well, I meant a good example of someone that keeps trying to survive despite being dealt a lot of hard blows in life. It's hard to want to keep going when you are in so much pain. I guess it's good that you have your kids to live for and help you get your mind off of troubling stuff. Good that you try to be responsible, despite your issues, too.


Well thank you. I have issues. God, do I ever have issues. I wish I could give advice, or help more on this site and the other ones I'm on I just don't feel like I'm even qualified at all to even do that, as I'm still trying to figure all of this out for myself.

I sometimes think I was meant to be an LPC, or to work with kids. I absolutely love kids....my kids friends usually love me, the ones I've met, I'm fun around them, unintimidated, free, open, I don't care, I goof off with them, play games, shoot hoops, and all that. I just don't have my own life together enough to even think about that. I'm light years away from doing that and probably never will be capable of doing that. But maybe I can work on myself and get well enough to be there for my own kids, that's my goal.


----------



## harrison

It's amazing how you can feel so good one day and absolutely terrible the next. I had a great night on Sunday night - I went up to the house and had dinner with my wife and my son. Then I used my wife's car to drive my boy home and Monday I had it all day to go and get books etc from the storage unit. 

Then yesterday I get up and feel so terrible that I can hardly do anything. On days like that I'm not fit to be in public - everything drives me crazy - "irritable" is such an understatement it's ridiculous. I was so exhausted I felt like I could barely move. A terrible day.

It's horrible how our minds can have such an effect on us.


----------



## thomasjune

I find it funny when fake people try to act like they're better than you because they are so called "nice people". I see right through you.
*Not talking about anyone on this site.. Just venting about the people around me in real life*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

AllTheSame said:


> But maybe I can work on myself and get well enough to be there for my own kids, that's my goal.


That's a good goal.


----------



## Kevin001

Why text me if you don't want to talk? Pls don't.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've basically decided that I'm going to get my right ear pierced. I got my left ear -and only my left ear- done when I was 11. I really wish I got both of them done. -_- My mother told me that it was 'gay' to have two, and me being the anxious babby I was, I bought it and subsequently only got my left ear pierced. I refuse to wear just one earring as I see it as indicative of an old, archaic societal norm. I'm also considering getting my nose and eyebrow pierced; though I'm not sure about those yet, especially not the eyebrow one.


----------



## LostinReverie

tea111red said:


> :hug


Yeah, I think it's the benzos. I'm going to stop them and see if these ridiculous crying spells stop.. but if I can't sleep, then I dunno what I'm going to do. Outweigh the pros and cons I suppose.


----------



## Barakiel

I feel like playing guitar/piano is about the only respectable thing I do in my time, even though it's rarely satisfying these days. Like whenever my parents mention to somebody that I play they think it's cool and all that, and if I were to give up on music I probably would be judged for staying home all day and playing video games :/ it's super superficial but that is one motivation to keep on playing.


----------



## StephCurry

Man what the ****. I was having such an amazing dream and it feel so real.

Then I woke up and dealt with being back in reality. :crying:

Sleeping's the best. I just want to sleep and never wake up.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Barakiel said:


> I feel like playing guitar/piano is about the only respectable thing I do in my time, even though it's rarely satisfying these days. Like whenever my parents mention to somebody that I play they think it's cool and all that, and if I were to give up on music I probably would be judged for staying home all day and playing video games :/ it's super superficial but that is one motivation to keep on playing.


 I really relate to this post. Playing guitar is one of the only two things I do (the other being writing) that can really be considered productive. But there are times when I'm not sure how much enjoyment I actually get out of it. Whenever my mother mentions it to someone that I play, they seem to think it's cool as well (they don't need to know that I'm not very good at it :um). I also feel that there are some people who would judge me for not having any other "acceptable" hobbies as well.


----------



## Crisigv

Anything I think about just leads to being miserable.


----------



## okgoodbye

I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Barakiel

Paperback Writer said:


> Playing guitar is one of the only two things I do (the other being writing) that can really be considered productive.


Do you wanna be a paperback writer perhaps?

:door


----------



## Paperback Writer

Barakiel said:


> Do you wanna be a paperback writer perhaps?
> 
> :door


----------



## Pongowaffle

It amazes me after I realize how much walking a typical homeless person does daily. Especially with how little they eat and how much some of them are constantly intoxicated compare to the average person.


----------



## AllTheSame

Pogowiff said:


> It amazes me after I realize how much walking a typical homeless person does daily. Especially with how little they eat and how much some of them are constantly intoxicated compare to the average person.


There's a guy that stands on the corner at a very busy intersection, at a red light at a feeder road on a major artery through Houston, and I saw him for the first time the other day while I was going to lunch with my boss, and his boss at my new job. They were making fun of him, because he apparently limps on one foot, then limps on the other foot the next day. One day he'll hold a sign that says "war vet, pls help, God bless". And then the next week it will change. Idk, I still feel bad for those guys (and girls). I have given to them before, never anything big, just what I felt like I could give.

Unless they're leaving after rush hour is over and getting into their brand new Cadillac and driving away to their condo. There was a woman in Houston that was busted not that long ago for doing that. Ffs.


----------



## AceEmoKid

wtf am i doing back on this hellhole of website tbh


----------



## millenniumman75

How sore I am from running and then the garlic bread turkey and cheese sandwich


----------



## AceEmoKid

Wow. Kinda heart-warming to see how many people on SAS don't care about other people. Frankly half of them want me (and plenty others) stabbed and tossed to the side of the road, by the looks of it. 

Great support website. Bigotry shouldn't be allowed here, period. 

And you can stick your "free speech" flag up your *** if you disagree.


----------



## tea111red

LostinReverie said:


> Yeah, I think it's the benzos. I'm going to stop them and see if these ridiculous crying spells stop.. but if I can't sleep, then I dunno what I'm going to do. Outweigh the pros and cons I suppose.


that's interesting. i take klonopin and have tried a lot of different benzos and haven't noticed that it's made me cry more. then again, i have always cried a lot throughout my life so it might be harder for me to notice something like this, i guess, lol.

oh well, hope the crying spells stop or taper off for you anyway. they can be a pain.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Welp guys, I've proclaimed myself officially 'heartbroken'. Though I suppose I'm lucky in the way that it's a fairly mild case of heartbreak. The first half hour or so after discovering that my request for an apology was responded to with a deletion of me from the receiver's (my former crush's) friends list. I assure you, the apology that I wanted was very well justified and well deserved, and if anybody here were to disagree, you're wrong and I think less of you for thinking so.

Upon last night's 'discovery', I was immediately overcome by a sense of adrenaline violently coursing through my veins, eliciting that characteristic sensation of burning skin. Tears welled up in my eyes, though as per usual, not enough to come out and actually give me some emotional relief for once. I guess it came down to shock more than anything; shock that he could treat me in such a manner, utterly void of conscience or really a single ****. It hurt, a lot. I payed a visit to Skype and started firing shots at his Skype alias, unsure of his online status considering the fact that he'd deleted me from there a few weeks ago. Punctuated with many exclamation marks, I basically bought to light exactly what I thought of his actions, calling him the C word, and making sure to inform him of his consistent failure to live up to my very reasonable expectations, i.e, being a good, honest person who doesn't play mind games and stuff like that.

People would like to tell me that I'm in the wrong -- everybody is seemingly against me after all, though even through my lack of self confidence, I can tell you that I *never *did *anything* wrong beyond messaging him too much. 'Spamming', as he dubbed it. His lack of honesty, his insults against my character, seemingly strategic ignoring of my messages (pathetically covered up with an "I'm not ignoring you :/"). Honestly, anybody who is on his side rather than mine, can go and **** themselves. My social skills are **** and I would have handled the situation so much better that it's almost humourous. I don't know why he did this to me, though at this point, I barely care. Last night I was somewhat suicidal and verbalised that as well. I guilt tripped him pretty hard, tbh, lol.

As much as I don't like to admit this, the signs were always there. I just constantly chose to ignore them, in a hasty attempt at reaching that illusive ideal in my mind. I could see a future with us; not necessarily romantic mind you, though I could see us being friends. And really, that's all I wanted. The image was vague and lacking in detail, though it was a step above what I could see with other people. I ignored the lack of details and didn't care for how the things that wouldn't work would be dealt with. I chased this intuitive ideal that was dominated by unstable, terrifyingly strong emotions. I saw something that I interpreted as 'us working out' and chased it relentlessly, hardly even stopping to smell the roses along the way.

Now that all of my positive emotions surrounding him have been dispelled, I can see that, rationally, that ideal I procured was bull****. How would I have dealt with his friends? How will I deal with my sexual attraction to him in normal interactions? How am I to emotionally connect to someone who is so closed off and insecure? Admittedly, in relation to the latter, I maintained faith in my ability to emotionally connect with him to a sufficient degree for him to unload his 'true feelings' upon me. I tried to do this, though whether it was a conscious effort to do so or not, he rejected my 'probing'.

Perhaps those predictions of his personality and whatnot that I verbalised to him were correct, and he was insecure about that. Maybe I scared him.

Whatever the cause, it doesn't matter now. I don't care. I guess the speed at which I've healed is indicative of some unconscious acknowledgement in my mind of the true fate of this whole thing. Guess in a way, I was right all along -- in every facet if my predictions were indeed correct.


----------



## Winds

I can't help but get a bit annoyed when baseball announcers and pundits try to hype up a regular season game. I mean there are 162 of them. This random game is quite meaningless. The fact sports media spends so much time discussing and breaking down single games in the sport is so strange to me. But I guess you have to fill time in somewhere I guess.


----------



## bad baby

it's almost 3am and i've finally finished booking everything. 4 hotels in 5 days. i feel like i'm going to puke if i look at one more travel website. but at least that's doneeeeee. this weekend is going to be crazy. i'm simultaneously looking forward to and dreading it already. i can never catch a break. even when it's my time off i have all this tedious **** to do and just thinking about it asidshfjsafjasdfkjsdkfjhasdkfjas. @[email protected] i wish i were one of those people who just didn't care about ****ing things up. planning is a total pain in the ***. i'm obvsly some sort of grade A masochist.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Watching Simon Amstell standup for the first time in a long while, it's kind of hilarious but also disturbingly relatable to the point where I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry lmao.

'I'm not an athiest in fact I'm a big fan of Jesus Christ. There's nobody more thin and vulnerable than Jesus Christ' :haha

'So I went up to him and said you look a lot like Jared Leto. He said I am Jared Leto - I wasn't ready for that. So all I could manage to say was your beauty in Requiem for a dream detracted from the narrative.'


----------



## Pongowaffle

AllTheSame said:


> Unless they're leaving after rush hour is over and getting into their brand new Cadillac and driving away to their condo. There was a woman in Houston that was busted not that long ago for doing that. Ffs.


Lol. I remember reading this article about some homeless man in Los Angeles scrubbing random car windshields in traffic. They found out the man makes like $50-$60 cash a year on average. A nice middle management salary without taxes. He's not rich, but is very well off and lives in a decent middle class suburb with a nice well fed family and decent cars. Not sure if I can find that article again, but it was a long time ago.


----------



## AllTheSame

Pogowiff said:


> Lol. I remember reading this article about some homeless man in Los Angeles scrubbing random car windshields in traffic. They found out the man makes like $50-$60 cash a year on average. A nice middle management salary without taxes. He's not rich, but is very well off and lives in a decent middle class suburb with a nice well fed family and decent cars. Not sure if I can find that article again, but it was a long time ago.


Yeah lol. There was a social experiment a few university students did a few years ago. They basically dressed up in rags, tried to look as homeless as they could, and panhandled for money all day. I want to say it was in a New York subway. At the end of the day they had raked in a ridiculous amount of cash.

My dad volunteers in a homeless kitchen that's run by the church he goes to. He doesn't usually give money, but he has bought homeless people lunch before at fastfood places like McDonald's..

Then there's this young lady. I would give to her if I could afford it. It's a worthy cause. Incredible how much money she raised in just a few hours....

http://www.today.com/money/high-school-student-tries-panhandling-raise-college-funds-t87471


----------



## Kevin001

My old teacher never texted me about tomorrow's "appointment". :serious:


----------



## Virgo

Thank goodness the link to my "track your UPS package" finally works. It wasn't working before, so I was paranoid that my order was not going to come. Now suddenly the link works. My doggie memorial locket should definitely come tomorrow.

I miss my girl.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

:sigh It really sucks knowing something that I am not supposed to know (or maybe I am, seeing as info has been fed to me passively in the past...but this didn't seem as intentional as some of the other stuff.) I wanted to respond to that message today to say it had better be the last one and focus should be elsewhere AND if the focus points caught such activity they should throw electronic devices into the toilet...something along the lines of "Best Wishes, _The Snot."_ I would send it anonymously too, 'cause I can. Eh, but who am I? I am nobody important AND I'm not supposed to know.

Cheers and all.

:dead


----------



## Crisigv

I kind of wish I had plans to see fireworks tomorrow. I haven't gone to see them since I was a kid.


----------



## AFoundLady

Damn.


----------



## Andras96

lol, gaming my life away because not a single person wants a thing to ****ing do with me


----------



## Crisigv

SaltnSweet said:


> Damn.


Just watched it. Their brides are always so beautiful.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Time to change my avatar again soon...just need to know what I want...also gotta change my "custom user title" also...


----------



## bewareofyou

It's Canada day and the carnival is in town, but while everyone else is out having fun with their friends, I've just been in my room all day. I kind of just wanna go to bed.. it feels like there's nothing good to look forward to.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

One of the young women at work wore a dress with a hood yesterday, like a hoodie-dress. This is my new favorite women's clothing. It's so cute.


----------



## tea111red

how much longer am i supposed to "hang in there"? every day is pretty much the same garbage.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Rainbow Six games are pretty much the Dark Souls of First Person Shooters :/


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

My boss was trying very hard to convince me to do something fun this weekend. I think it unnerves him that I'm a loser who sits home every weekend and holiday.


----------



## CWe

Wish you could switch off emotions and feelings


----------



## SamanthaStrange

CWe said:


> Wish you could switch off emotions and feelings


Ditto.


----------



## AussiePea

R/niceguys is my now favourite sub


----------



## Cyan22

****, i'm so bored right now.

At least the coffee's good......


----------



## KelsKels

Cyan22 said:


> ****, i'm so bored right now.


That's what I was going to post. Nothing to do now that our apartment is all set up and house was cleaned.

Also... I want more tattoos. I love them... Wish they weren't so expensive.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You...'cause I'm insane. Yep.

fml haha

Screw it :heart

I'll hate ya tomorrow, k?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

I didn't eat enough food today...


----------



## Crisigv

Out of 7 billion people in this stupid world, how do I not have anyone to rely on?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

What are you all doing? haha You don't make sense to me. haha


----------



## Crisigv

Looks like a vein burst in my eye


----------



## Kevin001

He met his wife on a dating site, maybe I will too? I like hearing stories like that.


----------



## KelsKels

If you own anything that says "Live, Laugh, Love"...

I hate you.


----------



## Just Lurking

KelsKels said:


> If you own anything that says "Live, Laugh, Love"...
> 
> I hate you.


+1 to that

+2, +3, +4, +17, too


----------



## Initials1248

Apparently i like setting myself up for disaster bc i do it everyday


----------



## SamanthaStrange

There's something about having some random lady in line at the grocery store ask if you have any plans for the holiday weekend that makes you realize what a lonely loser you are.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

I can't wait to enjoy myself at a 4th of July event downtown on Monday.


----------



## Crisigv

Always a reject.


----------



## Mur

Us males have two brains, one above and one below.


----------



## SoloMe

How I do a mediocre job of pretending to be "normal".....
oh how I long to be "normal"


----------



## Perkins

TIL nipple stimulation releases oxytocin, the same chemical associated with the uterine and vaginal contractions of regular orgasms.


----------



## theDiff

That having nailed the "mild-mannered, nerdy, loner" part, this isn't a movie, I am not the chosen one, nor am I likely to be granted cosmic powers anytime soon.


----------



## thomasjune

I'm glad I have an extra day off this weekend but my dog absolutely hates the 4th of July. Poor thing won't be able to relax these next two days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KelsKels

My dog tried to eat my earrings... Wtf?
Also I really need to find a damn job.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get over this fear of driving but I can't shake it no matter how many times I'm behind the wheel. Keep trying I guess.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Autoplaying videos are the most obnoxious thing.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Kevin001 said:


> I really need to get over this fear of driving but I can't shake it no matter how many times I'm behind the wheel. Keep trying I guess.


Do you have a license or are you just learning now? What specifically scares you? Ive gotten so used to driving now, which is great, because I spend 10-20 hours a week in my car for work. But I used to be afraid to drive a parkways.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Persephone The Dread said:


> Autoplaying videos are the most obnoxious thing.


Yes I can't stand them. If I come across a site that uses autoplay, I probably won't go there again for anything.


----------



## Kevin001

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Do you have a license or are you just learning now? What specifically scares you? Ive gotten so used to driving now, which is great, because I spend 10-20 hours a week in my car for work. But I used to be afraid to drive a parkways.


I've had my license for almost 4yrs now but still haven't driven by myself yet. The fear of hurting others I guess, its like I don't trust myself. I've got lots of practice, I'm just so worried especially with lots of traffic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's so annoying when people come to the store and steal. I'm positive they were a team though they didn't speak to each other and because I was working alone with 3 people in the store there was none to be done


----------



## AnnaLoveless

I'm really mad because of my social anxiety. Because... no matter how hard I try to talk to "my friends", my mouth wont say a word, and I feel sick because keep saying that if I don't talk is because I don't want to and my boyfriend just told me that he hates my "shyness" and that I don't try to talk... As soon as he said that I started to cry and he wouldn't understand why.


----------



## bewareofyou

I've been wanting to for a while now but I'm finally gonna start playing Life Is Strange..


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

I really wanted to smack those outdoor workers who were oogling me like I was a piece of steak. Like, ****, I'm with a older family member. Have some damn respect. AND that dude who almost hit me with the door when I was going to get some coffee. Stop looking girls midrifts, your wife (and kids) is sitting in the ****ing car over there. !


----------



## Friendonkey

I wonder if Kanye has another song as good as Monster.

Probably not.


----------



## Crisigv

Wow, now I feel like garbage. Thanks.


----------



## tea111red

this is my 4th attempt this year at taking a class....

i wonder if things will actually work out this time. hmm.


----------



## Winds

I came up with a dope plot concept for a novel but I'm not sure if I'm up for writing it.


----------



## tea111red

i'm kept in a perpetual state of anxiety and i wish it would frickin sTOP.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Nevermind. I need a nap.


----------



## Just Lurking

tea111red said:


> this is my 4th attempt this year at taking a class....
> 
> i wonder if things will actually work out this time. hmm.


What's been happening the other three times?


----------



## Just Lurking

Does anyone else get stuck for an answer when someone asks "how are you?"

I'm tired and mentally numb, and I don't have anything else to say.


----------



## LostinReverie

It sucks that every single person I come across hates me. Automatically. Even on the internet, where they can't see how disgusting I look. If that's not a reason to be depressed all the ****ing time, please tell me what is. I don't feel like this complete isolation was a choice. It feels forced. Either one, go out and be with people who hate you, or two, stay from them and be ridiculously lonely, but safe.


----------



## Kevin001

LostinReverie said:


> It sucks that every single person I come across hates me.


Um, I don't hate you. I hate the fact that you hate yourself. But I've been on your side for awhile now, just saying.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

I have class on Wednesday and I'm so not ready. !!


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> Um, I don't hate you. I hate the fact that you hate yourself. But I've been on your side for awhile now, just saying.


You don't count because you don't hate anyone.


----------



## tea111red

Just Lurking said:


> What's been happening the other three times?


I've been dropping them due to SA and just not feeling like I could focus enough to do well in the class. I've got medication to help me focus better now and hopefully my SA calms down a little more by the time the class starts (also got medication for that and hopefully my coping skills will have improved more by then).


----------



## SamanthaStrange

FML.


----------



## Paul

Persephone The Dread said:


> Autoplaying videos are the most obnoxious thing.


Install the Flashcontrol and Disable HTML5 Autoplay extensions.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

My sister told me to look up "handsome face pokemon" images and I did and










I'm done with this planet


----------



## Just Lurking

tea111red said:


> I've been dropping them due to SA and just not feeling like I could focus enough to do well in the class. I've got medication to help me focus better now and hopefully my SA calms down a little more by the time the class starts (also got medication for that and hopefully my coping skills will have improved more by then).


Best of luck


----------



## cosmicslop

So I didn't have my period for about a month and half but now it's here along with this little ******* on my chin. If I could suplex pimples off my Face I would.


----------



## tea111red

Just Lurking said:


> Best of luck


Thanks.  I'm hoping some good will come out of it (well, some will if I stick w/ things, but hopefully it'll be the start of getting things in my life going again).


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

tea111red said:


> Thanks.  I'm hoping some good will come out of it (well, some will if I stick w/ things, but hopefully it'll be the start of getting things in my life going again).


Hey you. Back on track, or at least headed there?  Yays!


----------



## tea111red

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Hey you. Back on track, or at least headed there?  Yays!


Heh, I dunno.....we'll see.


----------



## AFoundLady

Can I please have a good day today?


----------



## tea111red

blah.


----------



## Perkins

God, I desperately need a new hairstyle.


----------



## Mur

Hmmmmmm, I wonder if that means anything at all....


----------



## coeur_brise

Stick a fork in me because I am done.


----------



## Jetlagg

Tomorrow is going to suck.


----------



## Crisigv

it's hard not to feel like that's all i'm good for.


----------



## KelsKels

Watching my iPad in the bathtub.. I like to live dangerously.


----------



## kivi

If someone asks me my age, I usually say what I get when I subtract my birth year from the year we're currently in. I was born in close to the end of the year so the result is usually one year older than my age. But recently I realized I don't do it anymore. It's because I need to say 20 and it feels old for me. :/


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Damn, it's raining. That's going to add a half hour at least to the drive


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I love my family tremendously and want to be able to find the light in others, but sometimes I just cannot deal with obnoxious culture that is so ingrained into society. Why should it matter if one has a comeback or not? Am I trying to save face and to prove my superiority over you in some way?

At times the by-products of this hyper-competitive culture really get to me, but then I also realise that dwelling in that isn't going to aid me in following my own path any.


----------



## bad baby

Just got off the phone with a friend. Likely the last person I will speak to on the phone in Japan. So many memories, tugging on those heartstrings. During the conv.:

*Her:* _I love you._
*Me:* [thinking I misheard] _What?_
*Her:* _...I love you! I really like you!_
*Me:* _I really like you too._

Why am I so lame ;_; #headdesk

-

On the weekend she and her uncle took me out for yakiniku in a little hole-in-the-wall place in town that they frequent. It was one of those rare moments during my time here where I felt like I actually belonged, rather than just being there physically. There was a lot of verbal constipation as her uncle tried his best to address me in English. But no matter. We laughed and drank and revelled in the nonsensical exchange. At one point he asked me, "Are you happy?" I think he meant it as in, are you having a good time. I gave him my biggest smile and said, without hesitation, "Yes, yes I am." And of course I meant it.

-

...Oh whatever.

Out.


----------



## Amphoteric

I need to become more like Bananya.


----------



## McFly

Almost got t-boned turning at a curve where I couldn't see ahead and the other car was speeding. That makes me concerned who would be at fault in an accident like that.


----------



## Cashel

I got a kiss on the cheek last night.


----------



## Crisigv

Just drove 60km in 15 minutes. God bless the 407.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Cashel said:


> I got a kiss on the cheek last night.


----------



## Crisigv

People are really friggin confusing.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

People who try to have a conversation with me always end up disappointed.


----------



## AllTheSame

My ex-wife is trying to bait me. Lmfao. I think. If that's what she's doing, then she's doing a terrible, terrible job.

Her text to me this afternoon follows. This was after my kids spent the 4th of July weekend in my dad's 42' RV on the lake, with their cousins, who are their best friends. We had some issues, no doubt but we also had a whole, whole lot of fun. We cooked out, had ice cream, played volleyball, did karaoke, swam, played games, watched fireworks set off right there at the site. They had fun. I was there. They had a blast with their cousins and me. It wasn't without some setbacks but I know for a fact they had more fun in the RV on the lake than they would have had at home. They told me so.

Her: The kids are tired of being with you. Please let me have them until August 5th. Their lives are here. You are not near. (I'm suspecting she was drunk, or stoned).

Me: That is not an option and that is not going to happen. It's a good thing for me, and it's a good thing for my children that you do not decide what my visitation and custody rights should be. You do not always act in the best interests of my children, and your last text asking that I, their father, not see them for an entire month, is just one example of many.

She hates, hates, hates it when I refer to our kids as "my children".

If she wants to escalate things we can do that, no doubt. I don't want to, I will avoid it if I can but she's not going to keep me from my kids. It's almost like she's trying to, well,, bait me. Either that or she's trying to use my kids as pawns in some kind of game between us. Which is just really, really sad, if that's the case.


----------



## tea111red

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

ddkjghrwe]gv8yhu58hyg4bfeoij4vhybfeoij8gv uecjnhbef oijv9hyrbfe oijhfjunv

ripping my hair out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tea111red

yeah, that'll be me pretty soon.

at least i am giving myself a laugh.


----------



## millenniumman75

It is quite warm in my room right now.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

tea111red said:


> yeah, that'll be me pretty soon.
> 
> at least i am giving myself a laugh.


Haha! Been there.


----------



## AllTheSame

**sigh**

there is a special kind of stupid reserved for certain people in this world.

Omg.

I could hit you in the head with a bag of nickels, and you'd be smarter after I did it.

Smh. Ffs, ffs, ffs.


----------



## coeur_brise

There is this (famous) Japanese musician I've known of for a while now that when I see him of recent, I figuratively jizz in my pants and my vagus nerve acts up something awful. God, I have the hots for him, just his aura and inexplicable magnetism. He's got to be 40 something by now and of course, he's married. I can't even watch a video without fangirling like a crazed girl over Justin Bieber or whatever pretty boy is popular nowadays.

Shhh... It's the only fantasy I've got.


----------



## millenniumman75

tea111red said:


> yeah, that'll be me pretty soon.
> 
> at least i am giving myself a laugh.





sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Haha! Been there.


I remember when this was all happening and she was having this meltdown. 2007-2008.

I was so wanting to watch her grow her hair back, but she vanished until it all came back or she wore a wig. She was out of the limelight for some time.

There were rumors that she did it either as rebellion or to pass a hair drug test....they could have gotten hair from anywhere on the body.


----------



## kivi

After waiting for a bus for one hour, only thing that I needed to hear was a screaming, crying baby.


----------



## KelsKels

I want to meet a capybara.. they just look so funny!


----------



## McFly

millenniumman75 said:


> I remember when this was all happening and she was having this meltdown. 2007-2008.
> 
> I was so wanting to watch her grow her hair back, but she vanished until it all came back or she wore a wig. She was out of the limelight for some time.
> 
> There were rumors that she did it either as rebellion or to pass a hair drug test....they could have gotten hair from anywhere on the body.


I remember in the following days on ebay people were trying to sell the supposed Brittany Spears hair. The amount of hair that was listed from all the auctions was enough to fill a duffle bag


----------



## Cashel

I got a haircut and it's _way_ too short.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

Warning this is disgusting:

I am thinking about when i went to the hospital yesterday to get an enema, it shouldn't be but for me it was painful and i spent like two hours on the toilet. I swore to never ever get constipated, believe it or not i was actually contemplating suicide.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

millenniumman75 said:


> I remember when this was all happening and she was having this meltdown. 2007-2008.
> 
> I was so wanting to watch her grow her hair back, but she vanished until it all came back or she wore a wig. She was out of the limelight for some time.
> 
> There were rumors that she did it either as rebellion or to pass a hair drug test....they could have gotten hair from anywhere on the body.


The pitfalls of being famous...


----------



## AllTheSame

lifeimpossible123 said:


> Warning this is disgusting:
> 
> I am thinking about when i went to the hospital yesterday to get an enema, it shouldn't be but for me it was painful and i spent like two hours on the toilet. I swore to never ever get constipated, believe it or not i was actually contemplating suicide.


Heh. I could tell you stories of me at the hospital that would make you cringe lol.


----------



## tea111red

This bed sucks. I can't wait to get a new one and throw it out.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

tea111red said:


> This bed sucks. I can't wait to get a new one and throw it out.


Hiya!

Ew, I guess you should go to the mattress guys (they're like used car salesmen ). May be good for ya though.

Cheers!


----------



## tea111red

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Ew, I guess you should go to the mattress guys (they're like used car salesmen ). May be good for ya though.
> 
> Cheers!


yo,

yeah, i see they have one kind of in the area. maybe i'll have a look when i have the money to buy a new one. hopefully i can find a good one somewhere, though. this one i have now is affecting my spine too much. it really sucks...

thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Haha, you bet. I used to sleep on a futon with a futon mattress and it _killed_ me. May you find something that's easier on your back.


----------



## tea111red

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Haha, you bet. I used to sleep on a futon with a futon mattress and it _killed_ me. May you find something that's easier on your back.


thank you!


----------



## Crisigv

It's so refreshing to be in a good mood. But also weird, considering I wanted to stab myself in the neck last night. Too bad it doesn't last.


----------



## Flora20

I feel something big is coming soon, I think it's positive what can it be?!


----------



## tehuti88

Another three-day wait for the next episode of _Criminal Case_ to unlock. :/

I've got a crush on Det. (Insp.?) Jones. ;_;


----------



## natsume

Him. I love him so much.


----------



## bad baby

So overwhelmed right now. Have throbbing headache; hocking up vile green phlegm at regular intervals - Japan's parting gift to me I suppose :/ There are so many things I want to do but I don't really feel like doing anything atm. Feeling vaguely like throwing up, although I could go for one of those oven-hot pineapple buns with a thick slab of butter in the middle, or any such similar fat-carb combination.

I should just sleep. Too sick for this right now.


----------



## chinaski

goddamn, 12 days to get here!? i paid almost $600 and that scumbag still cheaps out on shipping. god i hope he didn't go cheap on packaging as well. i'll ****ing cry if that ****'s damaged.


----------



## Winds

Man I was sleeping on this song. Figuratively before, literally now.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*The Arrogant and Egoists Rule Everythng*

I am listening to one of my favorite political commentators, Michael Rivero and painfully realizing how the extroverted, arrogant, megalomanical, unethical power elites rule everything and the fearful, introverted, meek, helpless people like me are unable to accomplish anything. If you are extroverted and have chutzpah and nerve, all too often you end up morally corrupt and bankrupt and use your energy and extroversion for criminality and self serving purposes at the expense of everyone else.

Which is worse?
Fearful introversion to the point where you are unable to get anything done?

Or extreme extroversion and you end up stomping on the faces of the weak and meek and being criminal to the core?

I KNOW that not all extroverts are criminal, of course not, but the people at the top, the rich and powerful with verve and nerve are almost always criminal.

I lived in Arlington VA, 2 miles from the Pentagon for over 20 years, and used to work for the famous government watchdog group Judicial Watch with the founder Larry Klayman and believe me, the extroverted rich and powerful for the most part are criminal through and through.

Introversion stinks.
Extreme extroversion and arrogance stinks.


----------



## Ghb

Im thinking of how lonely i feel. I just got home after going out with 8 living beings with whom i barely spoke to. They think im invisible. I feel invisible! And its frustrating really.


----------



## f1ora

Yogurt-dipped pretzels are so good..but im trying to lose weight! maybe one more won't hurt...


----------



## Ominous Indeed

f1ora said:


> Yogurt-dipped pretzels are so good..but im trying to lose weight! maybe one more won't hurt...


STOP THERE!

*Removes the pretzel from your hand right before you eat it*

Seriously, there is only one reason I manage to sit like an obedient dog with almost 40 dollars worth of candy right beside me not eating anything. If I eat that now, I wish I hadn't eaten it 1 year from now. I won't get any closer to what I REALLY want, if I give in to this momentarily temptation.

If you wonder I bought it for family at the tax-free shop at an airport.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I might one of those rare few people that enjoy certain family gatherings and especially seeing and playing my little nieces and nephews. But now I cannot even show up without my in-laws constantly questioning and pestering me about why I am there when I should be out dating and having a social life with others. I finally had it and decided to stop showing up to family gatherings for a while now. The first one I showed up to in a long time this weekend, the in-laws once again are back at it. Questioning why I am there and not out dating and socializing. But this time, because I haven't show up in a long while, my nephews and nieces are now ice cold towards me and refuses to come near me. And I have worked years for them to finally warm up to me all now gone. 

I can't even at least have that going for me huh?


----------



## KelsKels

Pokemon go is just another bland pay to win mobile game... But Pokemon so everyone is going to overlook it.


----------



## DespairSenpai

How I just deleted Overwatch because I literally did not enjoy a single character.


----------



## Flora20

I need to go dentist :/ this headache/toothache is back gotta save for least 2 weeks somehow..


----------



## noydb

_Him_. Wonder what he's thinking about... Work? Food? Sport? .......me??......??? ? ...............


----------



## kivi

I want to go outside, I'm bored at home but it's too hot outside


----------



## TheSilentGamer

can... can pigeons get drunk?


----------



## LostinReverie

Pretty sure I'll hit menopause before losing my virginity. Actually, I'm fairly certain I will die a virgin.


----------



## millenniumman75

....how this guy got arrested for drug trafficking and possession....does he stand out? Where were the drugs? Seriously!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't need to buy beer but what's a payday without beer?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Still thinking about (and cringing over) my awkward non-hug at the shiva last month


----------



## Mur

Prigs these days :roll.


----------



## tea111red

uke


----------



## Crisigv

My brother's gone camping all weekend. I've never been camping. I'd like to try that at least once in my life.


----------



## Mur

Prudish haters these days foolishly holding onto outdated Victorian era morals, keep making yourselves miserable.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Going in into my sleepless nights marathon.

This is the second night of no sleep. I feel good though. After ~50 hours I start having hallucinations, shroom like, that will be fun.


----------



## Cyan22

millenniumman75 said:


> ....how this guy got arrested for drug trafficking and possession....does he stand out? Where were the drugs? Seriously!


He looks ridiculous with that afro :lol good lord.


----------



## AllTheSame

Oh. Kay. For Fuqs. Sake.


There is now absolutely no topic, and I mean no topic, that is off limits on SAS.


*** me. Why? Why? Why?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

AllTheSame said:


> Oh. Kay. For Fuqs. Sake.
> 
> There is now absolutely no topic, and I mean no topic, that is off limits on SAS.
> 
> *** me. Why? Why? Why?


Jeez, I didn't think wasting electricity was going to be so offensive.


----------



## tehuti88

So many "Ask me anything" threads. :/

I'm not complaining about them. Just that I'm envious. Being the typical avoidant yet starved-for-attention sort, I love to talk about myself, so part of me would want to start such a thread. But there are too many risks involved.

*Only a few people being interested in asking anything--and probably only out of politeness rather than genuine interest, because they like me and wouldn't want to see my thread go totally ignored--result, pity questions; the thread reaches one page, maybe two, then disappears.

*People finding out how truly boring I really am (I always warn everybody, but nobody ever believes me until they witness it for themselves).

*Somebody asking a question I really don't want to answer, or don't know how to answer.

*Getting into a debate over/needing to defend one of my answers. No thank you.

*People asking only basic questions I'm just not interested in. :/ What's your favorite color, your favorite book, your favorite TV show, etc....bleh. (This probably falls into the category of "pity questions.")

*Me, being typical me, chickening out of reading the replies and not even bothering to return once I've started the stupid thread. Result, a few people ask questions, and the OP never bothers to respond. :roll (Ignore the bit at the end of this post, THIS is indeed the most likely outcome.)

*Somebody asking something sincere, but the Aspergery part of me wonders if there's some sort of hidden context and is it a genuine question or are they just very subtly insulting me...?

And the most obvious:

*The people here who despise me taking cheap potshots while they have the chance (hey, non-ask-me-anything threads don't deter them, so an ask-me-anything thread would be open season for certain users here).

Granted, most such users (interestingly enough) chicken out when they're given the direct chance, but it's a risk I don't wish to take. And I give myself far too much credit for anyone caring so much, anyway. Far more likely that my thread would get a few pity questions and then disappear into oblivion like everything I write does.


(In case they were going to, I don't need anyone to tell me they'd be interested in such a thread, since obviously I won't be starting one. I just kind of wish I had the guts and were interesting enough to justify starting one. :/ )


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I want ask @tehuti88 about that avatar and the story behind it (curious). 

I want to ask @tehuti88 what books she likes to read. 

I want to ask @tehuti88 how does Aspergery cause her to see things differently when asking questions? Is it bad experiences that have contributed to this condition? How does one avoid this situation when asking her questions?


----------



## tea111red

A.A said:


> Prudish haters these days foolishly holding onto outdated Victorian era morals, keep making yourselves miserable.


Your knowledge and wisdom is so astonishing and I really LOVE to read your positive and uplifting posts. I print them out and meditate on them daily. Thank you for blessing this site w/ your gifts. I think you must've been sent from God. 

I also just wanted to tell you how admirable it is to see the amount of tolerance you have for others. It's really quite amazing. Also amazing is how you have found the mental strength to be able to build others up that are struggling w/ profound issues, despite having issues of your own (hope I'm not assuming wrong. Please, correct me if I am wrong!)

Have a wonderful night.  Toodaloo!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Awkward encounters of CB's kind


----------



## blue2

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't need to buy beer but what's a payday without beer?


True but it gets boring, I bought some beer and whiskey yesterday after work, drank 2 beers had a good few shots then fell asleep on the chair woke up at 3am and thought " Damn is this the highlight of my weekend " passing out into the warm fluffy blanket of liquor induced oblivion for a few hours is nice enough though but meh


----------



## Winds

I often wonder how teams come up with their transfer and free agent policy. Is it strictly scouting, in game observation notes, or gut feeling. It might have something to do with playing too much FM, but I've become more fascinated with how squads are constructed and the thinking behind it, than actually viewing the games. I still dislike all the other off season gossip talk though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ugh. Making stupid mistakes, and never being able to forget them.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I had someone to cuddle with right now. I'm really lonely.


----------



## AFoundLady

known you my whole life 
still find it hard to fully trust you
we don't exactly appreciate what we have, when it's still around
taking the other for granted
and when they eventually had enough of loving too much, receiving too little and walk away
you will finally understand how much that person meant to you
too late then, though


----------



## StephCurry

i think im about to completely lose it.


----------



## StephCurry

again


----------



## AFoundLady

^ I did say I'm always here for you. Even if it doesn't mean much, know that you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Crisigv

I hope I get this promotion so I can be full time and drown myself in work. I don't deserve anything better.


----------



## Mur

tea111red said:


> Your knowledge and wisdom is so astonishing and I really LOVE to read your positive and uplifting posts. I print them out and meditate on them daily. Thank you for blessing this site w/ your gifts. I think you must've been sent from God.
> 
> I also just wanted to tell you how admirable it is to see the amount of tolerance you have for others. It's really quite amazing. Also amazing is how you have found the mental strength to be able to build others up that are struggling w/ profound issues, despite having issues of your own (hope I'm not assuming wrong. Please, correct me if I am wrong!)
> 
> Have a wonderful night.  Toodaloo!


----------



## tehuti88

I wish people liked my writing.


----------



## KelsKels

The outlander finale was awful! Maybe the book has me jaded... But it was not good. There was so much that could have been done better and they didn't even leave anything in suspense like they did in the second book. Reading it made me feel heartbroken and it was amazing... Watching the finale tonight made me yawn. Waste of 90 minutes. Bleh. I'll just have to read it again... Or actually move on to the 4th book lol.

Meh... I'll probably take a walk and try to catch some eevees on this pos app. Yeah. Full of salt tonight... Deal with it.


----------



## Prince Adrian

when looking for "Heart of Sword" on youtube for my thread, bumped into this. might be the real singer/creator of that song?? unbelievable! :rofl






wha-wha-wha-whaaa..?!? such majestic-rock-star piece but the performer is like.. drunk? :no _ayayayaaaayyy..!!_ :shock :eyes :sus
'entertaining'. no, really. ENTERTAINING! :haha :haha


----------



## natsume

My partner. He makes me so, very, extremely happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"The urge to own grows as a natural response to an alienating ideology that severs felt connections and leaves us alone in the universe. When we exclude world from self, the tiny, lonely identity that remains has a voracious need to claim as much as possible of that lost beingness for its own. If all the world, all of life and earth, is no longer me, I can at least compensate by making it mine. Other seperate selves do the same, so we live in a world of competition and omnipresent anxiety. It is built into our self-definition. This is the deficit of being, the deficit of soul, into which we are born.

Trapped in the logic of me and mine, we seek to recover some tiny fraction of our lost wealth by expanding and protecting the seperate self and it's extension: money and property."


----------



## Kevin001

I'm really pushing it right now, I just hope I didn't go too far. I guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## LostinReverie

Stupid kids on this site are driving me crazy. Now one of them is personally attacking me in PM. Seriously, I'm sorry you have a little anxiety when you go to the mall, but you have no ****ing clue what's is like to live a life of total isolation. To not go out ever, never talk to people, can't even go to the doctor or therapist because you have so much ****ing anxiety. Living a life of complete isolation leads to severe depression that I can't even treat. So next time you're visiting a site with people who have serious mental illness issues, don't be a ****ing sociopath and push them even further into their isolation and depression. You might as well pull the ****ing trigger. I know you internet and video game raised kids have no sense of reality, but just because you can't SEE the person, doesn't mean you aren't having a real impact, you ****ing psychopath.


----------



## Charmander

Got an iTunes phishing email this morning telling me someone bought an album on "Matthew's iPhone". It looked so realistic that I nearly believed it, and I've updated my password again anyway.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Everyone on this forum should listen to this song


----------



## tehuti88

Hey people of SAS.

*Pantheism and panentheism are not the same thing.*

Twice in the past two days I've seen this erroneous claim made, and I think people should bother to look things up before they post something that makes them look really ignorant.

Here, since looking it up seems to be so much hard work, I'll (overly) simplify it:

Pantheists believe that everything IS God, that's it, God and everything are exactly the same.

Panentheists believe that God is IN everything and everything is IN God, yet God is also MORE than everything that is.

Or even more simply:



> *Unlike pantheism, which holds that the divine and the universe are identical, panentheism maintains a distinction between the divine and non-divine and the significance of both.*


I can't speak for pantheism, but panentheists can be monotheistic, or polytheistic, or animistic, whatever--plus, people of particular religions, e. g., Christianity or Shinto, can be panentheist--further distinctions to take note of.

So no, I do _not_ fit into the pigeonhole that includes pantheists, because I'm _panentheist_. Pantheists probably wouldn't appreciate being mixed up with my sort, either.

And before somebody sniffs, "Semantics!--why do you care so much about labels, anyway?"--*because I spent several years and much agonizing in a crisis of faith, trying to find where I belonged and what exactly it is that I am, and I went through a lot of those inaccurate labels, each of which chafed, none of which fit, wondering the entire time if I was just some sort of freakish anomaly or the only person on Earth who believed as I do, before finally stumbling on the one that fit me.* And oh God, was it a relief to finally find that label.

So, yeah...I didn't just pluck it out of the air willy-nilly because it sounded cool, it actually took me a lot of _hard work_ and soul-searching to find my exact label. Too bad if it doesn't matter to (figurative) you (maybe you shouldn't be commenting if it doesn't? :serious: ), but it matters to me. It fits.

And I'd appreciate people using the right labels instead of shoehorning others into labels that don't even apply to them. *You don't know what a person might have gone through to find that label that fits them just right.*

Or at the very least, I'd appreciate people knowing what those labels even _mean_ before they go commenting on them.

That's all. Maybe somebody learned something today.


----------



## AllTheSame

My ex-wife is a ****** conundrum that no one on the face of the earth has yet figured out. Ffs. I wouldn't be surprised if she's made another fake account on this site, just to stalk me. It wouldn't surprise me at all.

I'm still amazed by the fact that she distanced herself from me....she rejected me, basically.....after 18 years of marriage because she couldn't understand, couldn't empathize with my problems with depression and anxiety. And now she's seeing a psychiatrist and a therapist because she struggles with depression and anxiety. Ffs. Really? Seriously??


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Aw yiss I reached my 1000th post! I don't know whether I should feel accomplished or not. :|


----------



## millenniumman75

Finishing the trimming of my shrubs, about six weeks late. I cut my finger witht he electric trimmer, too. I was afraid I would have to go to the Urgent Care. So far, I was able to stop the bleeding with pressure and put a bandage on it. It closed up pretty quick, so that's good. I was in a bit of pain but I used spray disinfectant and the pain is gone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to take advantage of my benefits asap if I'm going to transfer to another store soon


----------



## AllTheSame

I don't know what to do. I don't know how to help. A friend of mine just messaged me and she is truly fuqd, she's in a bad situation and I don't know what to do for her. It's.....complicated. Our feelings for each other are....complicated. ***.

Ffs. She's a friend, and now that's all she'll ever be but there was a time when I had feelings for her, and it just didn't work out lol. This whole situation is just so, so, soooo fuqd up. I wish I could help her, I wish I could do something. Maybe I can, maybe I'm supposed to. Idk.


----------



## AllTheSame

FML.


----------



## millenniumman75

potato chips and French onion dip


----------



## millenniumman75

mentoes said:


> Grandfather passed away several hours ago. Now I'm at my aunt's house staying here for a week with my dog while my parents travel to Korea tomorrow to attend his funeral. Can't get this guilty feeling out of my head of not going with my parents even after I insisted for the past few hours that I come with them. There's still some complications related to mandatory military service if I go there now which could delay my parents' travel, so it's understandable. I'd only be a burden. Also hearing back tomorrow from a potential employer whether I got the job. So many things going on. It still hasn't registered yet. I don't feel like he's gone. This is so weird.


My condolences. 
Everything will work out.


----------



## KelsKels

9.7/10 km left to hatch this egg... Just need to charge my phone. Whatever this is it better be cool.


----------



## kivi

I'm still afraid of making threads and quoting people. I feel weird.


----------



## KelsKels

Just got a quote that I'm not going to read...










Maybe tomorrow. Or maybe never.


----------



## noydb

I don't know how I'm going to get through this week. :eyes But if I do, next week will be a lot better!! Good luck, me.


----------



## Charmander

Have to remember to look for some prescription sunglasses when I go to collect my new glasses on Wednesday.
I want to make sure they actually look like sunglasses though, not just normal ones with a dark filter, otherwise I'll be looking like old school Lara Croft.


----------



## twistix

How do people cope? I want to disappear.


----------



## AFoundLady

Just a lonely night
A rose slowly withering away:crying::crying:cry


----------



## millenniumman75

Boy, do I feel under the weather today.


----------



## tehuti88

It really irks me when I offer empathy to somebody I perceive as suffering and they then turn around and insult everybody. Another of the very rare occasions on which I've deleted my supportive comment. Sorry I tried to be nice. :roll

But maybe you'll get more empathy if you, you know, _don't_ turn around and insult everybody after they've supported you.

...

Also, apparently women aren't even aware that sex exists. Who knew? :O #SASLogic


----------



## Kevin001

I hope going to this library thing clears my head.


----------



## AllTheSame

One of my daughters fb posts. She's actually the daughter of my ex-gf, the one that passed away but I consider her to be my daughter. She is simply an amazing young woman. I was living with my ex and her and her sister, and I remember going to her hs four years ago to bail her out of trouble once (she violated the dress code for what must've been the tenth time lol). She has a temper, she was sooooo mad that day. I also remember helping her and her mom make peace after a really bitter, really bad argument one day. It's been a few years but now she's married and has two beautiful babies. She reminds me so much of her mom. She's so selfless, and giving, and she has the biggest heart and the warmest smile and the most contagious laugh.

We don't talk much anymore because it's just too painful, it brings up too many memories of the past. But I miss talking to her. She's one of those people you just feel blessed to even know.

Anyway she posted on her fb page that she needs a friend right now, someone to just go get coffee with and talk to. She posted her cell number. That just blew my mind. Even if her posts are only visible to friends, that still blows my mind. I wish I could be that open, that trusting. I'd like to call her but...its probably just not a good idea. I remind her of her mom and the days when she was still here. I also remind her of the most painful time she ever went through, in her entire life. It wouldn't be right for me to contact her again. But I do miss her.


----------



## natsume

3am. I should probably go to bed. I've got work in 8 hours...


----------



## noydb

I'm _so_ nervous. :cry


----------



## AllTheSame

Fuuuuq. I have to meet my boss in an hour. ***. I hate anxiety. Will be alright, though. I can do this. I did it yesterday, and the day before. I can do this with my eyes closed, with my hands tied behind my back.


----------



## AFoundLady

I don't feel beautiful on the outside and I've come to terms with the way I look. Looks aren't everything anyways, I'm tired of feeling down about my face. I feel beautiful for the person I am on the inside and I think inner beauty matters the most. Even though I was not blessed when it comes to physical appearance...oh well, **** it.


----------



## Prince Adrian




----------



## Prince Adrian

​_aww_ that cat really loves his music. compare it with.. :teeth​















​


----------



## AllTheSame

Wow, this has been one of dem mornings. Omg. I got into my car to go to work and spilled an entire cup of coffee on my seat. It was like in slow motion....I spilled a little bit because the crazy in front of me that got her license probably because she gave someone at the DOT a bj slammed on her brakes because she was on her phone and not paying attention. I tried to get a better grip on the coffee cup and instead what I did is dump the entire thing on my seat. Thank God somehow I didn't get third degree burns on my junk. I put towels down but of course it just soaked right through. I had to go to work. There's a huge stain on my pants, it looks like I had some kind of really horrible accident lmao.

My boss sent me home to change. He's putting out a fire that I can't help him with, anyway. It was sort of out of my control, just one of those mornings. But I feel also feel like I'm getting away with murder. Most of the guys I've worked for in the past would have told me tough luck, change clothes when your day is over at 5:00. My boss was very cool about the whole thing. I told him I couldn't make sales calls when the huge stain on my pants made me look like I'd peed or pooped myself, and he agreed lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to breath, I'm way too anxious atm.


----------



## KelsKels

Aw, my posts got deleted. Have to admit that friendship bracelet one was 10/10. I miss when sas wasn't so strict about everything.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why am I still on this forum? alive I must be a masochist...


----------



## tehuti88

Why do I exist if I'm so utterly useless?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

One of my bosses said have a good night and I said you too, but I don't think she heard me, so now I'm thinking how she must think I ignored her.


----------



## f1ora

I wish I looked just like Sabina Altynbekova, perfect Kazakh girl..perfect hair nose eyes mouth face shape.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

*sighs* the thoughts are coming back  well time to sit for awhile for depressed and sad again


----------



## Steve French

Man, these long workdays are draining. Kind of soul destroying too. I spend an hour getting ready in the morning before going to work for twelve hours. I then spend an hour or so eating dinner and getting my things prepared for the next work day. I have about two hours after that to piss around, which is usually spent on something uninvolved because I lack the brain function at that point to think at length. Then it is sleep, rinse and repeat.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Them.


----------



## KelsKels

I always want to cry when I buy people I love gifts... I feel like it's never enough. I want to buy them the best of the best and even then it doesn't seem good enough. Material objects can't be good enough to thank you for loving me. I decided when I get my deposit money back I'm going to spend it and a little more on a laptop for my husband. That guys $400 thread made me realize I should do it. I'm still not working.. But I can dip into savings some more and I don't really need the deposit money. I just hope for $500-$600 it'll be good enough for him to really like it. He plays a lot of online games, I think that range should be fine though.


----------



## KelsKels

Okay.. I think I decided on the Lenovo z70-80. Everything seems to be on par or better than his current acer aspire v3-731-4649. Double the ram, double the hard drive space, better graphics card. Processors are similar, so it won't be an upgrade in that area.. but the screen size is the same. Don't know why he likes a damn huge 17.3" screen... makes it so much more expensive.. but I know its important to him because he always complains about how small my screen is. He is able to run his games on this computer so it shouldn't be a problem on the Lenovo. The fan is broken, the keyboard is broken, and it won't hold a charge. I figure its time for an upgrade.. he will probably complain and say this one is still usable.. but it has to be plugged in, 5 of the keys barely work, and it overheats if theres not a separate fan pointing straight at it, which makes it so he can't skype his friends because of too much feedback. I feel like all of those reasons are good enough to buy a new one.

I am not an expert in computers... hopefully I'm making the right call. Like I said, everything but the processor is an upgrade. It will still be dual-core and have a 2.4 ghz cpu.. hopefully it is still worth all this money. It is soooooo hard to find a gaming laptop that doesn't rape your bank account.. and needing a ridiculously big screen makes it even harder.

Baaaaah.


----------



## Kevin001

Living in a house full of extroverts is tough.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm officially a disgraceful son now


----------



## probably offline

Robert Oppenheimer had a very striking appearance. Maybe it's the eyes.


----------



## CptHello

I need to go to ****ing bed.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

KelsKels said:


> I always want to cry when I buy people I love gifts... I feel like it's never enough. I want to buy them the best of the best and even then it doesn't seem good enough. Material objects can't be good enough to thank you for loving me. I decided when I get my deposit money back I'm going to spend it and a little more on a laptop for my husband. That guys $400 thread made me realize I should do it. I'm still not working.. But I can dip into savings some more and I don't really need the deposit money. I just hope for $500-$600 it'll be good enough for him to really like it. He plays a lot of online games, I think that range should be fine though.


Here's what you do. You don't buy it. You ask him if you can buy it together. I mean, If you'd want to spend this money on him anyway, maybe he has a little leftover as well, you guys could get him an even better PC. That's what I'd prefer anyway.


----------



## leave me alone

Maybe it is time to retire this account.


----------



## twistix

I need to get out of the house... But the world is scary & I'm such a coward


----------



## AFoundLady

I wish I knew more people irl who had similar interests as me. It's always a joy to be able to have an intellectual conversation with someone.


----------



## twistix

Is there a full moon tonight or something? No, that's not it. It just feels weird somehow...


----------



## bad baby

there's a guy i wish i'd kept in touch with. i'm secretly kicking myself now. but then again wouldn't it be absolutely romantic if he somehow found me and initiated contact somehow? there are no good men in this city, or at least they are a rare commodity that gets snatched up quicker than i can blink. but that's not the reason i dislike it here. it took all of three days of being back to remind me why i left in the first place.

i need to go out and just wander. and trust that things will come to me.


----------



## 3 AM

I want to fall off the face of the earth.


----------



## CWe

want to sleep but my mind won't let me


----------



## tehuti88

SaltnSweet said:


> I wish I knew more people irl who had similar interests as me. It's always a joy to be able to have an intellectual conversation with someone.


Same.

I have an unfortunate tendency to make people's eyes glaze over when I say more than a few sentences about something that interests me. :/

...

What I'm thinking about now is those commercials about irritable bowel syndrome and how that redheaded personification of IBS is more like _irritating_ bowel syndrome, not _irritable_.






But anyway, I'm starting to feel like I belong in one of those ads, with that annoying bowel lady poking me and telling me she's the one making the decisions. I'd far rather put up with her than with my bladder, but still.

I hope Irritating Bowel Lady doesn't act up just as I'm getting ready to head to the urologist's later today. ;_;


----------



## coeur_brise

I wonder..if Hillary's lust for power still holds up at her age, maybe I've got a chance. I just hope I'm even active then. Maybe we're not afraid of dying but afraid of never having lived. Good god, I need some more variety in life. Maybe a sordid affair. Maybe some new hair. Maybe two divorces. Or lack of.


----------



## Barakiel

If I ever find myself in England someday I don't think I would even care about visiting London, I'd much rather go to places like Bath or take a pilgrimage to Canterbury. and maybe explore the countrysides a bit. Is that naïve of me?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

so i've got this english test happening tomorrow. in it, i am to write a piece discussing a prompt that asks if "it is out ancestry and history that make us who we are", drawing ideas from the lame *** book that we're currently working on in english class. i guess it's easy enough; i'll simply discuss the idea that due to the inevitable subjectivity of existence and individual purpose, ancestry and history can be an integral part of one's identity, though there is nothing that suggests that such an incorporation is essential to 'who we are', as in, everybody. it's merely a manifestation of a single interpretation; one that involves a need to search for a sense of identity from those that are intrinsically relevant to an individual in their life. the narrator of the memoir that we're studying is indicative of a perspective that adopts this approach; manifested by her innate need to know the precise connection that she shares with the wiradjuri, whom she has a connection with via certain points in her family tree. i'll contrast this with something reminiscent of my own personal approach, my personal feeling that my ancestry and history are of little relevance to my life and my sense of identity, possibly somehow reassuring the reader that my feelings would not change even if i made a radical discovery of something unexpected in my family tree.

a small problem that is arising only just now is the realization that this is disregarding things like racism and discrimination.... is it? is this actually a problem or is it something i can easily weave around? i suppose either way, it doesn't really matter because i can always fall back on the excuse that the piece was only supposed to be around 500 words, so "it would've been too much to talk about lel". not like the piece is going to be seen by anybody beyond my english teacher. i'll probably get an A for it even if i don't finish it
l 0 l


----------



## Kevin001

Debating on if I should treat my family out to lunch or not. I hate spending money though. Idk. I might.


----------



## welcome to nonexistence

How to avoid people and how to be with them at the same time.


----------



## millenniumman75

tehuti88 said:


> Same.
> 
> I have an unfortunate tendency to make people's eyes glaze over when I say more than a few sentences about something that interests me. :/
> 
> ...
> 
> What I'm thinking about now is those commercials about irritable bowel syndrome and how that redheaded personification of IBS is more like _irritating_ bowel syndrome, not _irritable_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, I'm starting to feel like I belong in one of those ads, with that annoying bowel lady poking me and telling me she's the one making the decisions. I'd far rather put up with her than with my bladder, but still.
> 
> I hope Irritating Bowel Lady doesn't act up just as I'm getting ready to head to the urologist's later today. ;_;


The idea of the body suit with the parts on it - idea taken.....

1970s Slim Goodbody


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm bored as all hell, where is our damned order for this week


----------



## AllTheSame

The woman that works in one of my stores...wow. Ffs, the girl has got it goin on. She is so, so incredibly fine, inside and out. God I would do anything, anything for a chance to go out with her. She doesn't wear a ring. So. Maybe it's possible? *** who am I kidding, she'd never go out with me she's way out of my league. I've gone out with hot girls before but...I'm just some dude that makes sales calls in her store, that's all I am to her. She's really nice though, really sweet. She's got this long, wavy blond hair, blue eyes and an accent that I can't quite place and that's driving me crazy. She's got a nice tan and I'm wondering if she has any tan lines, ffs, I'd love to find out. And she smells incredible but I can't figure out what she wears. I talked to her a little today, just about work stuff though, and she seems very cool. She's also strikes me as one of those women that no man can tame lol. And I just think if I asked her out for coffee or something she'd laugh or just roll her eyes at me.

*sigh* I'm never, ever going to find Miss Right, I'm not sure that a Miss Right even exists for me lmao.


----------



## pied vert

Every object I pick up, I suddenly imagine myself beating myself in the head with !


----------



## pied vert

ShatteredGlass said:


> so i've got this english test happening tomorrow. in it, i am to write a piece discussing a prompt that asks if "it is out ancestry and history that make us who we are", drawing ideas from the lame *** book that we're currently working on in english class. i guess it's easy enough; i'll simply discuss the idea that due to the inevitable subjectivity of existence and individual purpose, ancestry and history can be an integral part of one's identity, though there is nothing that suggests that such an incorporation is essential to 'who we are', as in, everybody. it's merely a manifestation of a single interpretation; one that involves a need to search for a sense of identity from those that are intrinsically relevant to an individual in their life. the narrator of the memoir that we're studying is indicative of a perspective that adopts this approach; manifested by her innate need to know the precise connection that she shares with the wiradjuri, whom she has a connection with via certain points in her family tree. i'll contrast this with something reminiscent of my own personal approach, my personal feeling that my ancestry and history are of little relevance to my life and my sense of identity, possibly somehow reassuring the reader that my feelings would not change even if i made a radical discovery of something unexpected in my family tree.
> 
> a small problem that is arising only just now is the realization that this is disregarding things like racism and discrimination.... is it? is this actually a problem or is it something i can easily weave around? i suppose either way, it doesn't really matter because i can always fall back on the excuse that the piece was only supposed to be around 500 words, so "it would've been too much to talk about lel". not like the piece is going to be seen by anybody beyond my english teacher. i'll probably get an A for it even if i don't finish it
> l 0 l


I don't have a moral qualm with regurgitation, why should I, but it's when they ask you to regurgitate ideas with the same passion as if it was your own train of thought, like they want to claim my soul and restamp it. I gave you rights to play putty with my brain, not my soul you muddafuggas


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Watching Master of None, it's pretty good so far but I thought it was a miniseries so I thought 'shame it's just one season' but apparently it's been renewed? (Maybe I got it mixed up with something else,) So that's cool.

Edit: Lol now I know where that 'respect my cumberbatch gif' comes from.

'Are you guys having a hard time with these accents? I haven't understood a single word this entire show. I'm loving the visuals but I'm like what's that batch?'


----------



## AllTheSame

pied vert said:


> Every object I pick up, I suddenly imagine myself beating myself in the head with !


Please be careful with your noggin, it's the only one you've got  You also have brains and brain cells and other important stuff in there, woman.

Seriously please don't SH. Or pick up pillows or cotton balls or stuffed animals. I have the same thoughts sometimes though so know the feeling all too well.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Persephone The Dread said:


> Watching Master of None, it's pretty good so far but I thought it was a miniseries so I thought 'shame it's just one season' but apparently it's been renewed? (Maybe I got it mixed up with something else,) So that's cool.
> 
> Edit: Lol now I know where that 'respect my cumberbatch gif' comes from.


Got any other cool shows for me? Rick and Morty was a blast, but I am done watching it and I have been angry since


----------



## Alkalinity

I need a foot massage badly


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Demon Soul said:


> Got any other cool shows for me? Rick and Morty was a blast, but I am done watching it and I have been angry since


Nothing really similar to that unfortunately, I think Bob's Burgers is pretty funny though and that's another animated series but it's pretty different.

Rick and Morty will be back at some point this year though I think.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Now that both my parents are retired, both with a decent pension, decent rental income and they don't go out, eat out or travel anywhere, they have very minimal spending. So I am wondering why my mom recently decide to demand $3000 a month from me to support them. So she is making things much harder for me in return to just clog their bank account with more money that they do not need and do not use and is just sitting there. My siblings are exempt from this according to her, because unlike me they are not single, they have significant others and families to support and go out to spend money with. So I think this is her way of making me pay a Being Single fee.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nothing really similar to that unfortunately, I think Bob's Burgers is pretty funny though and that's another animated series but it's pretty different.
> 
> Rick and Morty will be back at some point this year though I think.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WWt4VePnxG

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1q4IcgRRxLk

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1UIebqSx62a

I am soo bored 

We got an American, One British, and African guy reading a poem 

I am apologize for the British Version. I haven't tried imitating the accent for 5 years or so. I was gonna do Chinese as well but I don't remember exactly.

I am definitely going to delete those links later.

See what not having anything to watch makes me do?

Now I'll go lock myself into a room with bobs burger.


----------



## StephCurry

Demon Soul said:


> I am apologize for the British Version. I haven't tried imitating the accent for 5 years or so.


Yeah that English accent was terrible :haha It's okay though, I've actually never heard a non-Brit be able to pull off a convincing English accent :nerd: :laugh:


----------



## Ominous Indeed

StephCurry said:


> Yeah that English accent was terrible :haha It's okay though, I've actually never heard a non-Brit be able to pull off a convincing English accent :nerd: :laugh:


I thought the African was more funny 

Especially because of how bad it turned out in the end! GRRRRRAAAY! DISAPPEEAARRRRRRED :haha

But, yea, must sound terrible to you guys.

But honestly, my British accent used to sound pretty British once, as I used to talk like that generally. I don't anymore.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Today I saw actual screenshot proof that the moderators treat me different than other members that they like. Why can't I get an admin to look at this!!! It's so ****ing frustrating.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oddly jarring when you hear someone who voices an animated character in a live action show.

@Demon Soul

two of those didn't work and it said they might have been deleted? The second one worked though it doesn't sound British (was that one the American one?) but your English is good.


----------



## Ineko

I can't do this...
everytime I see them I want to down them all


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oddly jarring when you hear someone who voices an animated character in a live action show.
> 
> @Demon Soul
> 
> two of those didn't work and it said they might have been deleted? The second one worked though it doesn't sound British (was that one the American one?) but your English is good.


Yea, that's typical  3 minutes after I delete 2 of them you attempt to listen to them 

I thought you already listened to them, because well, 1 hour passed, and that's why I deleted 2 of them.

I can give you the same African one because it sounds so hilarious to me 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UVewYjPi4K

I'd rather do a Japanese one, but tomorrow.

And thanks btw :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady

The only barrier between me and who I can be is how I see the world.


----------



## crimeclub

Drink, drank, DRUNK!


----------



## StephCurry

Demon Soul said:


> I thought the African was more funny
> 
> Especially because of how bad it turned out in the end! GRRRRRAAAY! DISAPPEEAARRRRRRED :haha
> 
> But, yea, must sound terrible to you guys.
> 
> But honestly, my British accent used to sound pretty British once, as I used to talk like that generally. I don't anymore.


LOL Yeah the African one had me dying, wtf was that :haha :laugh:

Your accent used to sound British? :O Intriguing! :nerd:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol im such a lying manipulative little binch (^:


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Kevin001

It shouldn't be this easy.


----------



## tehuti88

Why, _every single time_ I get a reader or two (because I never get more than that, and that only once every 4-5 years or so), do they promptly lose all interest and/or disappear...? People tell me my writing is good, so how come nobody ever sticks around to read more than a bit of it? It really can't be good at all, so I don't know why people say it is. 

And I don't mean pity readers. I don't want pity readers. They stick around about as long as the genuine readers, anyway.

In my earlier days on the Internet more people seemed to enjoy my work, even if they didn't stick around either. But nowadays it's just...a vacuum. I don't know what changed.

I got an e-mail a while back from a girl who'd e-mailed me a few times almost a decade ago. ! She said that one of my stories had "changed her life" and she wanted to find it and read it again to her young daughter now.

Once in a great great _great_ while, I get a message like this, from somebody who sounds so utterly overjoyed to have discovered my work. This has happened maybe 3-4 times in my life. I always find these messages so encouraging (and to be honest, I'd love to hear more from such people, because I really need the encouragement). But at the same time, I've grown weary of them, because they ALWAYS end the same way. *The people who express the most enthusiasm over my work are always the people who lose that enthusiasm the fastest.* I don't know why this is, but it's true, and it really hurts. Because it means that when somebody _finally_ shows me some much-needed enthusiasm and support, I KNOW it'll disappear in a heartbeat, so why get excited about it at all...? 

I don't want a flash-in-the-pan of interest. I want something that lasts. It just seems to me that if somebody really loved a story THAT much, they'd maintain that interest for more than fifteen minutes...there are a handful of people whose stories/story ideas I've come across online and even years afterward, I still think about them all the time, and wish I could get in touch/back in touch with those people (if only they'd been interested in my interest in the first place, which they never were, the ones I bothered contacting always brushed me off)...so how come it's different with other people's interest in my work? Why am I forgotten so quickly? 

Anyway, this girl, she sent me a friend request on Facebook (must have looked up my e-mail address), and then even sent one to my mother. Posted on her Facebook that she was looking for me and my writing. That freaked me out a little (I've been stalked online before--including by people who _pretended_ to enjoy my writing at first), yet I resolved to respond to her soon and give her my new link (which she should have been able to find easily on her own :con ), but I put it off.

When the password junk happened here, I went to DeviantArt and elsewhere to change my passwords, and saw that she'd friended me there and sent me a private message. This one was more detailed. My last blog post on DA had been very despairing about my loneliness and lack of interest from others and I hadn't posted anything on the site since. That was maybe 2-3 years ago. In her message she sent me some encouraging words about knowing how this felt and she'd love to hear from me and again, my work had mattered to her, etc.

Then all reader interest vanished in the work I've been posting lately and I sat up one night crying and feeling worthless and finally summoned the guts to reply to her, about two months after her e-mail. Which in my world really isn't that long a time. I figured if she was as truly changed by my story as she'd claimed, two months would be nothing. I kept the message almost painfully brief and bland. Excused my delay with personal and health issues (didn't go into detail), told her thanks for her encouragement (didn't go into detail), sent her my new link (didn't go into detail about the rest of my work or anything else she'd said). Didn't mention Facebook or DA. I've learned the hard way. These are the readers I'd love to gush my heart out to the most, because nobody else cares about my writing. But they're also the readers who disappear and lose interest the fastest. I learned to stop replying to them indepth. I learned to keep my replies short and polite but bland. Don't go on at length, because I won't hear back. Don't invite further conversation even if it looks like they'd be interested, because they never are. But I did say that I'd enjoyed hearing from her. The tiniest hint that I wouldn't mind hearing more.

...Yeah, you know how this ends...haven't heard back. And honestly never expect to. But I'll never understand this. For someone who seemed to have been obsessing over my story for a decade, and then followed me around from site to site trying to contact me, she sure lost interest fast.

Story of my entire life. After years of being ignored and then losing faith in my work, I capture one or two people's interest for fifteen minutes, then when my faith just starts to return, I'm completely forgotten again. -_-

...

It's getting more and more difficult to maintain any motivation to keep writing when nobody cares. And here I had felt good to be getting into it again after so many years, too. But what's the point?  Writing without readers is useless.

I wish I had a talent that people actually cared about. Not only did I end up with the most worthless talent, but I'm not even any good at it. -_-


----------



## Amphoteric

Sigh, just noticed that my last.fm hasn't been scrobbling my songs since last week :l


----------



## AussiePea

Two nights in a row I've suffered some kind of anxiety related insomnia. Seems to be subconscious since I wake up feeling anxious and needing to throw up. This has never happened to me before and I'm quite scared that it's not going to disappear. Got some sleeping medication to help me tonight but I'll attempt to survive without it. ****.


----------



## KelsKels

So some guy pulled aside while I was walking and asked for directions to a stadium. I kind of told him where it was and he wanted me to show him.. I told him I couldn't and he said it wouldn't take long if I got in the car with him and he'd give me a ride home afterward.. I told him I had somewhere to be and he asked if I was sure. I said yeah and walked away.. He drove next to me.. Luckily home was right across the street so I got inside real fast and locked the doors. Ugh I hate people.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

KelsKels said:


> So some guy pulled aside while I was walking and asked for directions to a stadium. I kind of told him where it was and he wanted me to show him.. I told him I couldn't and he said it wouldn't take long if I got in the car with him and he'd give me a ride home afterward.. I told him I had somewhere to be and he asked if I was sure. I said yeah and walked away.. He drove next to me.. Luckily home was right across the street so I got inside real fast and locked the doors. Ugh I hate people.


Holy ****


----------



## KelsKels

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Holy ****


I mean it is almost 4am... But I feel like it's unfair I can't feel safe being outside.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

KelsKels said:


> I mean it is almost 4am... But I feel like it's unfair I can't feel safe being outside.


Yeah I mean that's terrifying, I can't imagine having experiences like that. The idea of a stranger trying to get me into their car at 4am is just so outside of any of my experiences I'm just shocked.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

I'm going to melt while going to the theater today.


----------



## AFoundLady

Today was a beautiful day. I'm so proud of myself for not giving up and for continuing to persevere. Having reflected and acknowledged my issues and flaws, it will pain me in the long run if I do nothing to overcome them I am flawed, broken and afraid but I am willing to face my fears and overcome them, bit by bit. I finally got the courage to book an appointment with a counselor this Monday, something that I would have never done before. I am ready to bid my demons goodbye and do all that I can to improve myself. I'm just gonna go ahead and actually work on getting my driving license soon, need to register and stuff. I've been putting this on hold for so long because of my ****ing anxiety. But here's a **** you to anxiety. I'm going ahead with doing whatever I have wanted to do instead of being held back by some ****ty fear.* Here's to a path of recovery *and may it produce a strong and wise woman out of a once lost girl.


----------



## Kevin001

ActuallyBrittany said:


> I'm going to melt while going to the theater today.


Hey what are you seeing?


----------



## Ominous Indeed

SaltnSweet said:


> Today was a beautiful day. I'm so proud of myself for not giving up and for continuing to persevere. Having reflected and acknowledged my issues and flaws, it will pain me in the long run if I do nothing to overcome them I am flawed, broken and afraid but I am willing to face my fears and overcome them, bit by bit. I finally got the courage to book an appointment with a counselor this Monday, something that I would have never done before. I am ready to bid my demons goodbye and do all that I can to improve myself. I'm just gonna go ahead and actually work on getting my driving license soon, need to register and stuff. I've been putting this on hold for so long because of my ****ing anxiety. But here's a **** you to anxiety. I'm going ahead with doing whatever I have wanted to do instead of being held back by some ****ty fear.* Here's to a path of recovery *and may it produce a strong and wise woman out of a once lost girl.


----------



## noydb

Why? Just... why.


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> It shouldn't be this easy.


You're doing well?


----------



## Kevin001

LostinReverie said:


> You're doing well?


I was referring to talking to girls, lol. I got a lot of attention last night at work. But overall the anxiety is still there.....I could break at any moment. I'm just enjoying the ride right now.


----------



## LostinReverie

Kevin001 said:


> I was referring to talking to girls, lol. I got a lot of attention last night at work. But overall the anxiety is still there.....I could break at any moment. I'm just enjoying the ride right now.


Good for you


----------



## Ineko

My anxiety is thicker than cement today. Meds aren't working and all I can think about is packing, storing and leaving. I don't have movers or storage unit yet and I don't even have a ride for myself and my cat even if I do get a place in time. 
My brain and nerves are getting more into flight and escape mode, which for me means yet more thoughts of suicide to escape this hell.

I don't have time to check myself into a hospital or get help in that way. I would come out homeless with my cat put into a shelter.
I can't even right now...


----------



## AllTheSame

Ineko said:


> My anxiety is thicker than cement today. Meds aren't working and all I can think about is packing, storing and leaving. I don't have movers or storage unit yet and I don't even have a ride for myself and my cat even if I do get a place in time.
> My brain and nerves are getting more into flight and escape mode, which for me means yet more thoughts of suicide to escape this hell.
> 
> I don't have time to check myself into a hospital or get help in that way. I would come out homeless with my cat put into a shelter.
> I can't even right now...


(((hugs)))

Remember that 99% of the time, if you go inpatient somewhere they will not release you without an aftercare program, without a plan of action and that most definitely includes having a place to stay. They will not throw you out on the street. You know I've been inpatient several times. Not something I'm proud of, but I've done a tour of most of the county-run or state-run mental hospitals in my area. I've also had really good insurance, and have been to a couple that were more like country clubs...with full sized gyms, awesome food, libraries, pools and hot tubs. I went into three hospitals within six months, after the suicide. Like we've talked about before you probably are not going to get the absolute best therapy, the best psychiatric care in an inpatient hospital. But I think it's worth thinking about, it is an option. You need to take care of you. It may not be what you want to do but in some ways it may be what you need or what's best for right now. Idk. You know better than I do where you are, and what you need. I don't pretend to have all the answers sweetie, I'm just throwing advice out there, for what it's worth. But I do hope you take care of yourself.

I'd take your cat in, if you needed a place for him to stay. And I'm allergic to cats. But I'd have no problem doing that if it means you get the help you need.


----------



## uziq

i have the same exact frame as bieber


----------



## blue2

I was in a wet field today and caught a young frog, it tried very hard to get away instead of just chillin out an soaking up the heat, now one other day I caught an older frog in the same field and it didn't struggle so hard it enjoyed the warmth of my hand for a moment before jumpin away...now I wonder was the younger frog or the older one smarter ...?


----------



## millenniumman75

Mowing the lawn for the 11th time this season.


----------



## tehuti88

Looks like the ignore feature on this site needs some MAJOR tweaking. Users have been misled about exactly how it works (or doesn't work).


----------



## bewareofyou

Last night I was walking home from my best friend's house at 5am when the sun was just beginning to rise and it was so nice and peaceful. Idk why, but it made me feel so lucky, for everything. I mean, life sucks sometimes, but I'm so grateful for my family and having the greatest best friend in the world. So, that was pretty cool.


----------



## uziq

my gf best


----------



## KelsKels

I hate people. I hate everyone. If you're a person, I don't like you. People are the worst! People are the reason this world and this socoety is so messed up. Ugh. I know we need to have patience and realize everyone views the world differently. But damn it's hard to accept other people's opinions sometimes.

I posted on an eyewitness news Facebook page about being lured by someone last night... and of course everyone instantly turns things around and questions why I was out at night and why I was alone. Everyone says if I don't go to the police I'm accountable for another person potentially getting kidnapped or worse. Wtf people? All I did is post a warning and told people to be careful because of what I experienced... but everyone jumps down my throat. Clearly since I was out at night I just wanted to get raped... yeah... why else would I leave my house alone when it's dark out? Like Jesus Christ. **** everyone.


----------



## Kevin001

KelsKels said:


> I hate people. I hate everyone. If you're a person, I don't like you.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Not even my music is lifting my depression . Today is gonna be a long day. Maybe I should go back with 50MG ...sadly it'll risk me getting sick again...oh well.


----------



## millenniumman75

Another sinus infection? How am I sleeping?!


----------



## farfegnugen

Going to go do some volunteer work but feel so lazy and uninspired.


----------



## AllTheSame

KelsKels said:


> I hate people. I hate everyone. If you're a person, I don't like you. People are the worst! People are the reason this world and this socoety is so messed up. Ugh. I know we need to have patience and realize everyone views the world differently. But damn it's hard to accept other people's opinions sometimes.
> 
> I posted on an eyewitness news Facebook page about being lured by someone last night... and of course everyone instantly turns things around and questions why I was out at night and why I was alone. Everyone says if I don't go to the police I'm accountable for another person potentially getting kidnapped or worse. Wtf people? All I did is post a warning and told people to be careful because of what I experienced... but everyone jumps down my throat. Clearly since I was out at night I just wanted to get raped... yeah... why else would I leave my house alone when it's dark out? Like Jesus Christ. **** everyone.


I'm sorry. I hate ****** victim blaming, I hate it.

On a somewhat related thought....I was talking to my therapist about the whole survivor vs victim mentality. We've talked about it before. And I very strongly believe that not everyone is always ready to be a survivor. Of....rape, of abuse of any kind...it's something I think you have to work towards. I believe I was a victim at one point but that's not what I call myself anymore, I'm a survivor because I have spent literaly thousands of ****** hours in therapy to try to get over what I've gone through. I try to be very careful what labels I put on other people and I'd rather they label themselves however they want, for the most part. I've shared my stories with other victims of abuse before. I've talked with others before about my girlfriend's suicide, at great length, I've talked to other survivors of suicide. Some people prefer to refer to themselves as victims, some seem to prefer "survivor", it's a very personal decision and it depends on where you're at in recover, imo.


----------



## Steve French

I don't think it was a good idea to take etizolam six days in a row. I feel quite odd. Almost like a liquor hangover, but not quite. It's going to be hard to sleep tonight, might have to break out the voddy.


----------



## pied vert

What I love about people is that it is so ordinary to find inspiring qualities. There are so many, many beautiful faces, I could rarely pick one as better than the rest. They're so lovable. It's not only published, famed musicians that are masters of what they do - you walk into some tavern to eat breakfast and hear the best version of Cakewalk Into Town you've heard. I just see them scrunch their face up like that when they blow into their mouthpiece and it fills me up so nice. Everyone has interesting databases of knowledge, some guy saved his company millions of dollars, this other guy invented a more efficient way to charge your phone ...


----------



## crimeclub

KelsKels said:


> I hate people. I hate everyone. If you're a person, I don't like you. People are the worst!


Well right back at you Kels!!

Sorry, just bored..


----------



## StephCurry

I need to start working towards getting a driving license...


----------



## EmyMax

Finally, after a week of extreme humidity and heat, a great thunderstorm.
I really love thunderstorms. They make me feel more connected with nature.


----------



## Just Lurking

Whenever I think about dating and look at, umm, prospects... I get to thinking how it would be so good... But, then I am reminded of its logistics... You know... actually going out and being among people, meeting their family and friends, being made to partake in social outings, actually having to put effort into living, and ugggh... having someone invade my safe, people-free space at home?

Then it's like... Oh, right... Dating, maybe not so great an idea... Another night to wallow in my loneliness and despair, instead... Maybe the feelings won't be as strong when I wake up in the morning... which also tends to be the time of day that my avoidance thanks me for not sending out those messages the night before...

Errrrgh

I don't know how to win in this life.


----------



## AFoundLady

my mama she told me to don't worry about your size
she said boys like a little more booty to hold at night

cos I'm all about that bass, bout that bass, no treble


----------



## AllTheSame

Worried. Worried about a friend being alright, worried about how I can help take care of them, worried about how I can do that when I'm going out of town next week and have commitments with my job that I absolutely cannot break, worried about meeting my boss' expectations, worried about my coworkers expectations because I'm the new guy, worried about ****** all of of this up, worried about not ****** all of this up so much but more worried about how much I will *** all this up.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfffsSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## AllTheSame

Very, very worried about my oldest daughter.


Worried about my the oldest daughter of my ex-gf, the one that killed herself. She's....idk....ffs, idk


----------



## AllTheSame

Worried about my job...goddddddammmmiiittttttttt!!!!!!!!!Somebody please just shoot me in the ****** head. NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

^ Gosh, that is a lot of worrying. May everything turn out okay for you.

I know that I'm being stupid in many ways and, yet, I cannot stop.


----------



## AllTheSame

It will work out though.

I try, as much as I can to take care of everyone I'm friends with and @Ineko is a very close friend of mine, someone I'd never turn my back on and while she doesn't care for me talking about our friendship on this site much I don't have a problem telling her I appreciate her being there, and that I'll be there for her
You're welcome


----------



## AllTheSame

AllTheSame said:


> It will work out though.
> 
> I try, as much as I can to take care of everyone I'm friends with and @*Ineko* is a very close friend of mine, someone I'd never turn my back on and while she doesn't care for me talking about our friendship on this site much I don't have a problem telling her I appreciate her being there, and that I'll be there for her
> You're welcome


----------



## AllTheSame

@*Ineko* you love this ****.

Come on, admit it....

(not really, ok, I'll stop)


----------



## KelsKels

Blocking pricks on facebook is so satisfying.. too bad it's not the same here. Block > Ignore.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> I hate people. I hate everyone. If you're a person, I don't like you. People are the worst! People are the reason this world and this socoety is so messed up. Ugh. I know we need to have patience and realize everyone views the world differently. But damn it's hard to accept other people's opinions sometimes.
> 
> I posted on an eyewitness news Facebook page about being lured by someone last night... and of course everyone instantly turns things around and questions why I was out at night and why I was alone. Everyone says if I don't go to the police I'm accountable for another person potentially getting kidnapped or worse. Wtf people? All I did is post a warning and told people to be careful because of what I experienced... but everyone jumps down my throat. Clearly since I was out at night I just wanted to get raped... yeah... why else would I leave my house alone when it's dark out? Like Jesus Christ. **** everyone.


 I'm sorry. Most people probably feel like this sometimes. Though I guess as a man I can't really say I know how you feel exactly with the situation you described. The guy was obviously a creep though. I mean people can say you shouldn't have been out at that hour but anyone who wasn't up to no good obviously wouldn't have approached you like that.

I know it sucks but I hope in the long term you don't start to feel like all men are like that.


----------



## KelsKels

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm sorry. Most people probably feel like this sometimes. Though I guess as a man I can't really say I know how you feel exactly with the situation you described. The guy was obviously a creep though. I mean people can say you shouldn't have been out at that hour but anyone who wasn't up to no good obviously wouldn't have approached you like that.
> 
> I know it sucks but I hope in the long term you don't start to feel like all men are like that.


Nah I don't. I think all women have had bad experiences, but most men are decent people. There is just a very loud minority unfortunately. It just sucks people can make you feel so awful. Im more afraid of going outside at night now.. And I really got into it with a few people on Facebook which made me never want to post to a group again. Just an all around bad situation. But what can you do.. Just move on I guess.


----------



## Rainy Cakes

If a god really designed our bodies then he's a total jerk. I'm sore all over just cause I decided to workout and live a better life. Ugh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> Nah I don't. I think all women have had bad experiences, but most men are decent people. There is just a very loud minority unfortunately. It just sucks people can make you feel so awful. Im more afraid of going outside at night now.. And I really got into it with a few people on Facebook which made me never want to post to a group again. Just an all around bad situation. But what can you do.. Just move on I guess.


 Well, don't get me wrong. I mean, I think most men are more pervy than they let on but the fact that this guy would actually do that makes him a complete creep. There's just no way that he could have thought that was appropriate unless he was crazy.


----------



## coeur_brise

When will my days of being a hermit be over. I think it's a word or something along the lines of "psychology" and "professional help."


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Things I shouldn't bother myself with.

I care about "stuff" and I shouldn't. I want to get along, even though it doesn't seem like it. It's difficult to make things right, try as I might. ...so it goes.


----------



## millenniumman75

Will my sinus problems ever clear up?


----------



## Cashel

I've got a very difficult decision to make.


----------



## bewareofyou

I hate thinking about turning 18 and getting older and not being a kid anymore.. I'd do anything to go back.


----------



## Blue Dino

I finished walking my dog for about 5 miles before I realized my id card from my jacket pocket was missing just as I was about to step foot into my house. I knew I had no choice but to back track and scan for another 5 miles for a slight possibility of finding my id card. Or I can just forget about it and apply for a new one. Of course my big concern was being afraid someone picking it up and seeing my identity and living address and worst of all my identity being stolen. But then I was about 15-20 minutes to sunset, so I know if I do decide to go look for my id, I would be doing it in the dark a mile later. 

So eventually I decided to go and try to look for it. It's a small chance I can find it. So off I go. Then about five minutes later, it got dark real fast and I just gave up and walked back to my house. There I stepped on some weird tree branch on the side walk and I looked down. There I see a faint white little rectangular thing on the ground next to the tree branch. I put my finger on it and picked it up. Yay! It's my ID card! :yay


----------



## probably offline

0.17


----------



## Kevin001

I told this old lady last night her outfits are cute. She was so happy I said that. The thing is this woman wears mini skirts and sh*t. Like about 80 dressing like she is 20 but hey I'm going to let her do her.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

probably offline said:


> 0.17


Wonder what he was thinking when he was running, I'm going to the dog house.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Kevin001 said:


> Hey what are you seeing?


I saw the new Independence Day flick.

...And I want my money back.


----------



## Kevin001

ActuallyBrittany said:


> I saw the new Independence Day flick.
> 
> ...And I want my money back.


Will Smith isn't in it......that is all I had to know.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Kevin001 said:


> Will Smith isn't in it......that is all I had to know.


Yea, I knew it beforehand. He couldn't have been that busy. lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> Will Smith isn't in it......that is all I had to know.


Maybe should have given the role to Tatyana (known as Ashley on Fresh Prince of Bell Air TV show and acted alongside Will Smith).

Her music is beautiful -


----------



## LostinReverie

Oh for crying out loud (







), I need to stay out of the pic thread.


----------



## LostinReverie

millenniumman75 said:


> Will my sinus problems ever clear up?


Yes, in 4 days.


----------



## AFoundLady

Gonna see a counsellor tmr and get some advice and help.
Finally seeing a doctor on tuesday, I hope it's nothing serious.
Planning on getting my driving license soon.

feeling alive.


----------



## Kevin001

SaltnSweet said:


> Gonna see a counsellor tmr and get some advice and help.
> Finally seeing a doctor on tuesday, I hope it's nothing serious.
> Planning on getting my driving license soon.
> 
> feeling alive.


Oh wow, congrats. I'm happy for you.


----------



## AFoundLady

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow, congrats. I'm happy for you.


Thank you, Kevin. Hashtag path to recovery


----------



## Persephone The Dread

A moth seemingly just flew out from under my keyboard. I'm living in a Tim Burton film.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

My parents get so weird when I use the word diet. I never eat in the mornings, and I rarely eat much at all on Sundays, but the moment I say I'm considering starting a diet suddenly that's evidence of an eating disorder.


----------



## noydb

Is my bad luck contagious? Am I passing it on to the people I care about? Coz it feels like I am...


----------



## tehuti88

Crud. I've been in the market for a new laptop, and this is what I wanted--obviously I'm not a tech person so what I want sounds ignorant:

*Fast to boot up and shut down. (Comparison--my previous Sony Vaio had a solid-state hard drive and it'd start up and shut down like a dream. My current Samsung just sits there and sits there with the stupid blue Windows loading/shutdown screen for what feels like forever. I could turn my Vaio on in the middle of the night to quickly check something--online, no less (see Internet connection issues, below)!--for a minute, then turn it right off...don't even bother doing that with this Samsung, once it's on it's on, and once it's off it's off.)

*Can handle multitasking--and even just using the browser--without freaking out on me. (This Samsung really has something against doing more than one thing or having more than one thing open at a time. Lately there are occasional days when it just doesn't want to work properly at all, everything Internet related bogs down an insane amount--no, the cache is not full, because I keep emptying it, which helped at first but not anymore--and the only thing I can think of is to restart or shut down/restart to try to get things working again, which isn't always a guarantee, plus, there's the annoying Internet connection issue, see below.)

*Spacious hard drive. (Things seem to be running around 1TB nowadays.)

*Good amount of RAM. (I thought 4GB was standard, but the computer I saw yesterday had 8!)

*Windows 10. (Not because I hate Windows 7, but because apparently it's the final version and everything's headed that way anyway. May as well get the most up-to-date thing and get used to it.)

*Connects quickly/immediately to the Internet and STAYS connected and in the off chance that I get disconnected, RECONNECTS immediately when I tell it to. (Had no problems with my Vaio or my really old HP laptop doing this, but my Samsung has this frustrating issue where occasionally it loses my network connection--I mean LITERALLY loses it, like it's not even existent anymore when my tablet tells me it's still there and still working--and there's no way for me to reconnect until it decides to show up again, which could take 10-20 minutes or more. Additionally, it does the same thing when I manually disconnect/reconnect, restart the computer, or shut it down and shortly afterward turn it back on--I don't usually have this issue when turning the computer on the first time that day or after it's been off for a few hours, but I can't exactly turn the computer off for a few hours every time this happens! PC specialist's advice?--"Use your computer closer to the router." That doesn't make *any* difference. :roll )

*Fullsize. (No more of these stupid dinky 13" laptops that are so "streamlined" they need to use an external DVD drive and whatnot. They overheat like nobody's business, and it's not like I travel a lot or lug my laptop around much in public, so, may as well get a big honking one instead.)

*Hybrid laptop/tablet. (This one is negotiable since it seems like any models of this suck. Why can't they make a tablet that has the same amount of memory and functionality as a laptop? My mother's 16GB hybrid is blech. I thought perhaps a touchscreen laptop would be the way to go, but they seem so very pricey. So I guess I could do without, and just go with a laptop. Mainly I wanted a hybrid because I figured that's the direction technology is going in.)

*New. (I know refurbished can be just as good, but I honestly just want something new.)

*Preferably brand name. (Obvious reasons. I'm computer stupid, so I need to go with something I've actually heard of.)

*Preferably available in a store. (I'd like to see the thing in front of me. I also don't trust buying expensive electronics online, especially if I need to return it.)

I'm sure I'm forgetting things but that's the main stuff. Doesn't seem like TOO much to ask, since the laptops I've had previously met most of these requirements, but this Samsung does not.

...

Anyway, I saw a nice-looking HP Pavilion 17" Notebook computer in Wal-Mart yesterday and thought, that looks lovely! Nice and big. 1TB hard drive, 8GB RAM. Windows 10. Built-in CD/DVD-ROM (I assume that's what that is). Something about "quad core" or something, not sure what that means but I think it's good? Said on the specs card that it's good for "photography and gaming," which I assume means it's nice and fast. My first laptop, and our old PC, were HPs, so I'm familiar with the brand. No touchscreen, but everything else seemed nice. $500. Maybe this was finally the new laptop I was looking for...?

Well...I don't know anymore. I found what looks like the same computer at Amazon (only there it's almost $600, which makes no sense, Amazon is usually cheaper), it has only three reviews, and they aren't impressive.

One user seemed happy.

Another said it's too slow and to forget it. :/

The third and most detailed review said it runs okay but is somewhat slow to boot up (what was all that about it being good for "gaming" and having a "quad core" and all that stuff, then?  )...and then they rated it 2 stars because it _randomly loses the Internet connection and can't get it back_. *The EXACT reason I want to get a new laptop in the first place!*

I honestly never heard of this issue before getting this Samsung. My HP and Vaio never had such a problem. Apparently it's not unique to this brand, though. WTF causes this problem and why can't manufacturers fix it?

Anyway I'd started getting hopeful about a nice new computer that maybe will last more than a couple of measly years, a nice workhorse of a laptop that I can keep for quite a while, but that review really brings my spirits down. As this post proves, I'm pretty dumb when it comes to computers, so when I look at them all sitting on the store shelf I get overwhelmed by the gibberish specs and all I can think is, "I just want something NEW and FAST, with lots of memory, that won't kick me offline!" And it's even worse when I go looking online, because everything is written like everybody is a tech-head...which I'm definitely not. I just want something new and fast...with lots of memory...that won't kick me offline.

Why must shopping for a new laptop be as complicated as a non-car person shopping for a new car? :sigh My mother says perhaps I should learn about computer things, but I'm too dumb to, I don't understand technology. I'm a grammar person.

...And my computer is being boggy again for some reason, so I guess this is a sign to finish this post. -_- Hope it works better later on.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ffs. Oh. Kay. Let me think about this for a second. I'm going out of town with you. We're leaving in a few hours, going to take a stop at a store so you can educate me on what we need to know for these product lines. And I appreciate it, I really do. But then I'm going to Louisiana to work with a woman who I've never in my ****** life met, and she's going to report to your boss about our productivity, and let him know what our timetable looks like. So. She's going to be reporting to your boss about my job performance. And you're only going to be in Louisiana tomorrow, then you're going on vacation. I'm a big boy, I can take responsibility for how I'm performing on the job, ffs, even if it's a new job. I know how to do this. I'm actually pretty good at what I do, so far, I think. But why do I feel like I'm being thrown to the ****** wolves? Why do I feel like this could end very, very badly? Maybe I'm overthinking this. Idk.

Just go. Just do your job. Do the best you can do. Establish a relationship with this woman (I don't even know her name yet). Be professional. Go back to your hotel room and sleep and get up and do it again in the morning. This is easy. That's all you have to do.

Ffs.


----------



## millenniumman75

LostinReverie said:


> Yes, in 4 days.


It's better than it was, but I think I should still see a doc just to be safe. It's been a week. The ear infection isn't there, but the sinus pressure on the left side is almost affecting my swallowing on that side. It's been moving.


----------



## herk

every time i rely on my parents for something and it gets messed up, idk if i should feel more frustrated at them for being ****ups or myself for putting it in their hands and relying on other people to do things i should be doing myself

gotta grow up and handle things myself ughhhhhhhh


----------



## daktarele

Should I go to med school or not. To stay in my comfort zone and study pharmacy or step out and maybe fail ;(


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can't have both but don't want to choose one


----------



## Rainy Cakes

Why do people say they like to talk but give like 1-5 word responses. I swear I put effort into it but am I actually the boring one here!? Jeez. I need a salad but I have no crutons or ranch dressing. Ugh.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Nevermind. Petty stuff.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Trying to think how to keep myself happy today but so far is been a FAILURE!....mostly depressed.


----------



## Innocent James

Upon entering jail I was put in a safety safe because I was playing dead throughout the whole way. 

They asked if I was ready to do paper work, the desk was not even 2 mins away, I spent no more than 3 mins doing paper work.

Right when I got back into my cell there was a brand new Bic lighter right where I was laying down. Was this God's work? I really feel like I need to make a thread about this


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

The mods are ignoring me again


----------



## Canadian Brotha

**** the sun, give me clouds and thunder and rain and wind...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I don't know what the **** you moderators want me to do!! This is so frustrating.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get a run in tonight


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> A moth seemingly just flew out from under my keyboard. I'm living in a Tim Burton film.


Did Johnny Depp pop out of your closet in pale make-up and chase the moth around?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Wings of Amnesty said:


> The mods are ignoring me again





Wings of Amnesty said:


> I don't know what the **** you moderators want me to do!! This is so frustrating.


Charmander was online when I made the first post, charmander and charlotte were online when I made the second, and silent memory is on now. But I'm sure the mods will tell me they weren't ignoring me, they just weren't online. That's the go-to excuse when nothing gets done.


----------



## AussiePea

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Charmander was online when I made the first post, charmander and charlotte were online when I made the second, and silent memory is on now. But I'm sure the mods will tell me they weren't ignoring me, they just weren't online. That's the go-to excuse when nothing gets done.


They're eyes have probably rolled out of their sockets from seeing your endless whining and they're now blind.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> Did Johnny Depp pop out of your closet in pale make-up and chase the moth around?


lol that didn't happen so I guess there's still work to be done, but getting there.


----------



## McFly

I have too much of this doomsday prepper stuff. Nothing ever happens here and likely never will. The last time the power went out was 3 years ago for a couple hours, before that was 2010 and that was for one night only. I can be happy staring at a wall in silence eating leaves.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

A desktop computer if want a fast computer. A laptop is equal to bottom of the range cheap desktops. A laptop or tablet is good for basic tasks like taking photo's, recording video, email, etc. But if you use it a lot or heavy multi tasking work (graphics), a midrange desktop computer (minimum) is best.

Top of the range is thousands of dollars (Top of range PC which is the same thing spec wise as top of the range MAC, so gives you an idea what is needed to make a fast computer). They are about the same cost too.


----------



## noydb

I have nothing relevant to post at the moment, but I want to anyway just for the sake of posting and letting everyone know I exist. Bizarre.


----------



## millenniumman75

It'll be interesting to see how I sleep tonight.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

noydb said:


> I have nothing relevant to post at the moment, but I want to anyway just for the sake of posting and letting everyone know I exist. Bizarre.


Normal. Hello I exist.


----------



## noydb

ANX1 said:


> Normal. Hello I exist.


hehe hello :yay


----------



## LostinReverie

McFly said:


> I have too much of this doomsday prepper stuff. Nothing ever happens here and likely never will. The last time the power went out was 3 years ago for a couple hours, before that was 2010 and that was for one night only. I can be happy staring at a wall in silence eating leaves.


What in the world are you talking about, McFly?


----------



## kivi

I think it's that time for me to not take somethings seriously, lol...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

noydb said:


> hehe hello :yay


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I keep telling myself that I wish I would die, though it's recently become apparent that such a thought being uttered out loud so often can be problematic to the people that witness it. One of my friends literally told me that he 'thinks I'm insane'. I thought he was joking, but it turns out that he was dead serious. I almost want to know why; though I don't think it's out of care or concern for my life. This realization was... somewhat scary.. and upsetting. I think it brings to light just how little I confidence I hold in my own perceptions and thoughts. How low of an esteem I hold my life to. It's so strange and surreal to me just how distressed people get at implications of wanting to die. I remember I told someone at my old school that I wanted to die, and she started crying. It was vaguely eye opening, though as partially evidenced by my continual suicidal behaviour to this day, I almost feel as if I don't believe it. Don't believe how anybody could really have any concern for my life or wellbeing. What is and isn't real? People hide behind these facades in order to maintain social acceptance, but where are the people who are genuine, caring, and deep? The people that will listen to my thoughts, and will likewise share their deep thoughts with me, rightfully expecting me to listen attentively with genuine interest and care for this other perspective and the person with it? I guess to relay this tangent to the initial 'point', if there is one here, I'd say pose the question of where the people are who would not take what I say at face value. People to discuss the meaning of life with; as well as death and the intermittent desire for such.


----------



## Kevin001

I have way too many distractions in my life right now. I got to make things simpler.


----------



## McFly

LostinReverie said:


> What in the world are you talking about, McFly?


Fallout 3. I haven't been collecting bottlecaps but electricity will be useful as a currency.


----------



## AussiePea

Business class upgrade baby yeeeeeeaaahhhh buddy


----------



## Persephone The Dread

“I saw my life branching out before me like the green fig tree in the story. From the tip of every branch, like a fat purple fig, a wonderful future beckoned and winked. One fig was a husband and a happy home and children, and another fig was a famous poet and another fig was a brilliant professor, and another fig was Ee Gee, the amazing editor, and another fig was Europe and Africa and South America, and another fig was Constantin and Socrates and Attila and a pack of other lovers with queer names and offbeat professions, and another fig was an Olympic lady crew champion, and beyond and above these figs were many more figs I couldn't quite make out. I saw myself sitting in the crotch of this fig tree, starving to death, just because I couldn't make up my mind which of the figs I would choose. I wanted each and every one of them, but choosing one meant losing all the rest, and, as I sat there, unable to decide, the figs began to wrinkle and go black, and, one by one, they plopped to the ground at my feet.”


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Persephone The Dread said:


> "I saw my life branching out before me like the green fig tree in the story. From the tip of every branch, like a fat purple fig, a wonderful future beckoned and winked. One fig was a husband and a happy home and children, and another fig was a famous poet and another fig was a brilliant professor, and another fig was Ee Gee, the amazing editor, and another fig was Europe and Africa and South America, and another fig was Constantin and Socrates and Attila and a pack of other lovers with queer names and offbeat professions, and another fig was an Olympic lady crew champion, and beyond and above these figs were many more figs I couldn't quite make out. I saw myself sitting in the crotch of this fig tree, starving to death, just because I couldn't make up my mind which of the figs I would choose. I wanted each and every one of them, but choosing one meant losing all the rest, and, as I sat there, unable to decide, the figs began to wrinkle and go black, and, one by one, they plopped to the ground at my feet."


Yea, were in a bit of the same jam here. I can't decide what movie to watch either ..


----------



## feels

When I start feeling really content and confident I always think maybe I've finally beaten depression and I'll stay like this for a long while. But that's really stupid and I always end up being really disappointed. It just sucks going from one extreme to the other over and over and it's like okay but which one am I really??


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Thinking that many people wouldn't go into politics because they'd think it futile to actually achieve anything positive and they'd worry that they'd become corrupted. But then if everyone with good intentions (or as close as you can get,) took that attitude you'd only end up with people who already are corrupt and just don't care. And then I thought it's kind of like the Lich King in WoW if nobody with 'good intentions' wants the job, but somebody has to control the scourge, and if Bolvar Fordragon after an argument with Tirion Fordring about 'the dragons flame sealed my fate, the world of the living can no longer comfort me' and 'no old friend I cannot' and 'I must be forgotten Tirion if the world is to live free of the tyranny of fear they must never know what was done here today' (yeah you can see how this metaphor doesn't work at all) doesn't step up you'll be stuck with Arthas Menethil.

'Tell them only that the Lich King is dead and that Bolvar Fordragon died with him. Now go. Leave this place. And never return.'

Yup.






I was hoping someone would have uploaded 'Tirion! You hold a grim destiny in your hands brother' just that bit to YouTube so I could add it to this post. But they haven't obviously. This exists though:






Not bad random person.

(If you ever want to know how random people find your obscure YouTube video it's stuff like this btw.)


----------



## millenniumman75

Whether my sinus infection will ever go away - tomorrow is day NINE!


----------



## LostinReverie

McFly said:


> Fallout 3. I haven't been collecting bottlecaps but electricity will be useful as a currency.


Nvm I asked.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I hate myself and everyone around me, so I'm considering cutting myself. Again, lol. It's not so much about attention this time... more about wanting to punish myself for being a self destructive, passive aggressive piece of constantly-angry **** that will never, ever, ever, ever fit in or have any self concept beyond " **** person who accordingly needs to die".

Maybe a bit o' good ol' self harm will awaken me from what seems to be a perpetual slumber of the brain. I've no idea how else to explain the pervasive emptiness. Seriously, why do I feel this way? Why the **** do I feel so ****ing hollow?

Perhaps my body has been invaded, and drawing out the supposedly infected blood will gradually rid me of the symptoms of the infection, allowing my 'real' self to slowly but surely emerge from the void. Or better yet, perhaps the infection will finally gift me the sweet embrace of death. Perhaps this is the infection writing this post, posing as 'me'. There is no way to tell; for me or for you. A judgement call needs to be made, and will be made by you. See? I-it - is controlling you. And 'me', whatever that is.

It really is becoming increasingly apparent just how 'wrong' I am. As an INFJ, I'm basically too 'thinky' for feelers, and too 'feely' for thinkers. I meet the criteria for likability by everybody, yet I am liked by nobody. I'm too smart for the relative dumbasses that dominate my external existence, and too dumb and inattentive for the intelligent oddballs of society. Today in English, we did this thing where we were asked to write a paragraph describing a place to which we feel that we 'belong' and why. B somewhat of a given considering the former sentence, I legitimately had no place to write about, so I just slapped together a hasty paragraph summarizing my basic thoughts and feelings related to the places where I feel I 'should' belong, but fail to feel the feelings towards that are associated with a legitimate sense of belonging. Closing off this point, I don't know if being a 'thinky feeler' (and vice versa) is relevant for INFJs as a whole, though it's certainly relevant for me, serving to perpetuate my outcast status even further.

I don't know what else to say. Perhaps... I want to die?


----------



## Kevin001

I really could be doing more in life than what I'm doing. I have improved but there is still much to accomplish.


----------



## Charmander

My Universal/Disneyworld tickets got delivered today. :yay


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I really could be doing more in life than what I'm doing. I have improved but there is still much to accomplish.


Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Rome wasn't built in a day.


Yeah good point.


----------



## Winds

I haven't played basketball in a minute.


----------



## jxoxo

How i would make careless mistakes again at work no matter how hard i try to avoid it. And also how many customers would complain again today. i'm not a robot, i can't absorb all the negative things that happen in a day


----------



## Ominous Indeed

OMG. I just found out that bread with 14 protein per slice exists. 

Puts my sports bread with 4 protein per slice to shame!

I wonder how many gold bars it costs..


----------



## AllTheSame

I feel like I killed, like I absolutely kicked butt at work today. The regional sales manager that's training me one-on-one told me she talked to my boss today and told him I'm doing very well. We had lunch together again and talked about work of course and about the shootings in Louisiana (where I'm at this week), and other non work-related stuff. We see eye-to-eye on a lot of things. I feel like she's really starting to trust me, and to relax about how I'm going to do. I feel really good about the work relationship I have with her. Toward the end of the day she said "You know, a lot of people simply do not get it...if you work your *** off, then life is actually easier in the long run....we worked our butts off this week so what do you think about taking Friday off, if we can do it....that way we can both get back home early. Or you can stay in your hotel Thursday night if you want to, I could stay in mine and we can drive back Friday morning, either way". She's pretty alright sometimes. I still get paid for an entire week and likely will have Friday off. Depends how tomorrow goes but so far we're way ahead of schedule.

I was really anxious about this week, and especially about today because she sort of threw me off a cliff today to see if I could fly. I was completely on my own. She was there with me for questions but I had very, very few (I tried to figure most of it out on my own, and I did). I'm getting the hang of this. I feel like I can breathe again lol.

*** yeah! This might actually work out.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Its funny when I often see two strangers of the opposite gender striking up a conversation when a third stranger would keep trying to bud in on the conversation. C'mon man, be respectful, you freaking c0ck blocking!


----------



## The Library of Emma

i just feel so tired today. stayed up way too late last night, i don't even know why...barely got out the door in time this morning. Helped train some newbies at the library (somewhat, mostly was just present).

Not as bad as i thought it would be, less people than i was told, two older women, an older and a younger teenage girl, and a teenage guy i've seen around before.

I ended up leaving for the parking lot at the same time as he did, and referencing the training i said, "Are you confused yet?" jokingly...and he kind of smiled and said something like, "A little. But i'm sure i'll figure it out," at which point i was at a loss. He was starting to get into his car, it was okay, not even that awkward, but i hate losing my words...

Not sure what i should have said. it keeps replaying...that, and the way he kept shifting his shoulder during the training, it reminds me of a trait i gave to one of my characters a while back... 

:sigh it would be nice to be able to talk like a normal person.


----------



## The Library of Emma

is my SA really getting any better? i understand progress isn't linear, but it feels like it hasn't improved much in this arena... more practice? how do i even get more practice, i'm never around people my age...


----------



## The Library of Emma

another train of thought...are people inherently weird? :/ i know i am, but i thought others were different...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

It was kind of a stupid idea to watch a scary video before night time arrives :/. I dont usually get scared of scary videos but something about aliens man...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

found @*nubly* on a billboard I passed today :lol

What a ridiculously patriotic sign for a storage company...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Halfhardtim3s said:


> It was kind of a stupid idea to watch a scary video before night time arrives :/. I dont usually get scared of scary videos but something about aliens man...


Aliens were my childhood scary monster as well. But I'm surprised they're scary to you considering your age, in your generation aliens are action movie bad guys, not horror movie bad guys. Ghost/demon possession is what's supposed to be scary for your generation.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Aliens were my childhood scary monster as well. But I'm surprised they're scary to you considering your age, in your generation aliens are action movie bad guys, not horror movie bad guys. Ghost/demon possession is what's supposed to be scary for your generation.


It was more of the stories I was listening to :/ not the actual aliens themselves.


----------



## Amphoteric

Tumblr being very tumblresque today. I don't usually notice it because I've safe spaced myself from crazy, but now this is on top of my dashboard.


----------



## AussiePea

I feel that Jet Lag is affecting me more than it has in the past. I'm just not functional at all today.


----------



## euphoria04

The older I get, the more I realize I don't know **** about the world, the less conviction I have towards my beliefs. 


I thought adults had it all figured it out, ****.


----------



## bdd31

I feel good today... How long will it run?


----------



## i suck at life

ugh im nervous to go to the dmv tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

Job called me asking me if I could come in a couple hrs early today. What? I can't work no 10hr shift plus I don't do spur of the moment stuff. I said no I couldn't but I feel like that makes me look bad.....ugh.


----------



## AllTheSame

I was just watching the RNC (yeah, Idk why either) while I was talking to a friend and....the Donald sure did make a whole, whole lot of promises, without any plan as to how to pay for them. I'm shocked.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Honestly, I can't help but wonder if anybody at school has a secret(?) crush on me. Kind of an ironic proposition for me considering my chronically low self esteem, but when I look at myself rationally and based on the perspective from which others are likely to see me at school, I see someone that people could perhaps have a... guilty crush on?

I'm tall, thin (though I hide my thinness with baggy clothes when I'm at school), and have messy hair that girls in particular seem to like. I have big blue eyes, full eyebrows, moderately thick lips, and a small nose. I also generally smell good; thanks to my religious habit of showering every single day, lol. I'm also willing to bet that people see me as quite 'mysterious', and in my experience, that can be an attractive trait to some people. I also wear a tie and sort of flaunt an effortless look, I suppose.. especially combined with my messy hair and light stubble.

If somebody does have a crush on me, I bet it's one of the girls that I low key think might be pretending to not see me. I mean, there are certain people at school that seemingly refuse to look directly at me. There's also the whole thing with veeeeery few girls talking to me.. I've had like 2 conversations with girls this year at school... l m a o. Guys occasionally talk to me -typically in the form of nothing more than a pathetic hello-, but girls never talk to me. There is only one exception at my school. All the other girls just avoid me.

I guess, ultimately, it doesn't really matter. There is nobody at my school that I would date, save for my crush, who happens to be a male, with the added bonus that he kind of ****ing hates me lmfao. Fables of my sad, pathetic life, I guess..... haha kill me


----------



## 3 AM

I don't want to have anything in common with you.


----------



## Amphoteric

PokeVision.com works! I may not be able to actually play the game, but I can see what and where they are now :yay

Downtown Helsinki is looking pretty busy:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hopefully ill feel okay, I've been feeling like puking all morning. Every time I cough, my lungs feel like they're being tighten. Find myself sitting in the same a lot today.


----------



## LostinReverie

I need some sleep, time to put the old horse down. I'm in too deep and the wheels keep spinning 'round. Everyone says I'm getting down too low. Everyone says you just gotta let it go.

You just gotta let it go.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope I can fix my bike tire today


----------



## Kevin001

I have to watch that 2nd episode of Mr. Robot sometime today. Maybe after work.


----------



## bad baby

just read about munich shooting, feeling worried. mum is in europe on holiday, contemplated sending her a message, seems daft (what would i even say? "mummy dearest, possible terrorist attack germany. it's ramadan. be careful. love -bb" way to spoil the holiday mood >;/) been thinking a lot about global terrorism lately, idk, part of me gets where they are coming from, that feeling of not really feeling "at home" in the place where you grew up as aminority. if the state had given them more love along the way and perhaps some hope for the future, then maybe they wouldn't align themselves with an outside force to attempt to detroy it. man i'm such a hippie. i see and feel the divisiveness sometimes, and it makes me sad, but at the same time i'm not really doing anything about it.
on a separate note my jetlag is finally going away and i feel clearminded enough finally to do some work. i really realllllly want to go to uzbekistan.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The status field character limit is one character too short for me to type in this dread still covers us. Noooo.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I woke up feeling numb and man does it feel funny, it's hard to even think lol. Im all shaky, I wonder what happens to me when I sleep lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Nvm, headche back :/ dammit!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

11 AM the usual morning line up. Start on the breakfast, so I eat an egg, or maybe 2 or 3. I'll read a book, and then I read again, and by then the time is seven fifteen pm. After lunch, I take a shower and go to the gym. I come home, at night, being so very sleepy.

And then i go on SAS if I have time to spare, and I keep wondering, wondering, wondering, when will my life begin.


----------



## tehuti88

Amphoteric said:


> PokeVision.com works! I may not be able to actually play the game, but I can see what and where they are now :yay
> 
> Downtown Helsinki is looking pretty busy:


Just looked up my nearest city out of curiosity...there were like six of them in the city (including one in the river :um ), then one disappeared. NOTHING whatsoever out in the countryside where I live (or in the countryside, period) or within walking distance.

So much Poke-action in my neck of the woods. :lol I'm surprised there were even six of them nearby, I figured there'd be none.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Kinda bugs me how people insist on writing "Hillary" rather than "Clinton", particularly when the same paragraph or even same sentence is using "Obama" and "Trump".


----------



## Andre

LostinReverie said:


> I need some sleep, time to put the old horse down. I'm in too deep and the wheels keep spinning 'round. Everyone says I'm getting down too low. Everyone says you just gotta let it go.
> 
> You just gotta let it go.


Good song. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

*moved to GLBT section due to paranoia lol*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Better sleep. Having to edit whatever you write 50 times over can only spell severe fatigue.


----------



## Kevin001

I wish I knew what you said, lol. Whatever I guess.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

The way the Japanese play Pokemon Go!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756380570913943552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756428866244087808
:lol


----------



## bad baby




----------



## Kevin001

I never started work this early, I hope it goes well.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

When people unfriend me I'm never really sure how to ask them about it. I wish they'd tell me before they did it.


----------



## pied vert

I regret that I feel the urge to write all my trite thoughts on here, I think I treat this as a Twitter, except instead of useless witticisms I write useless depressionisms ...


----------



## The Library of Emma

i'm incredibly bored :/ but i don't feel like doing much about it. Not really sure why i'm here, tbh.

in the back of my head i'm stewing over the idea of trying to find a guy from school on facebook. He was nice, but i never talked to him much because... obvious reasons... but maybe i could contact him now.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Why why music sounds so much better in my ear buds when I'm sitting still on my bed but if im listening to music in the car with y ear buds, I never get that sounds feeling in my ears. :/ It feels like my ears are being relaxed when I'm sitting on my bed with the music.


----------



## tea111red

oops, i did it again


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's all ready to go, I just need to do it...funny how the simplest tasks can be the most vexing


----------



## Ineko

AllTheSame said:


> @*Ineko* you love this ****.
> 
> Come on, admit it....
> 
> (not really, ok, I'll stop)


lol Sorry I just saw this
its cute and ty for your words and your help yesterday!


----------



## AllTheSame

Ineko said:


> lol Sorry I just saw this
> its cute and ty for your words and your help yesterday!


It's no problem, thx for being there, for advice when I needed it. Thx for being awesomeness


----------



## Ineko

AllTheSame said:


> It's no problem, thx for being there, for advice when I needed it. Thx for being awesomeness


Hey you were the only one there for me when I was at my worst, even with our history. I always got your back!


----------



## Charmander

I really wanted this thing on eBay but the other bidder keeps making another bid 10 seconds after I do. Think I'm just gonna let them have it. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

It suppose to be raining today....I guess I will be the only one at the library.....oh well.


----------



## AllTheSame

It looks like I'm doing sales calls on my own today (which, I much prefer working on my own so I did a little dance when I found out), but my boss is oc also expecting a lot. And I'll get it done. Tbh, I think I get a lot more done when I work alone. I don't have to worry about who's with me, even when I was being trained. I can just go and get this **** done, take care of it, touch base with store mgt, make sure they're happy and move on to the next.

And while I'd love to see the Astros v Yankees tonight, in a way I'm glad I'm not going because that is going to be all business, 100%. My boss, his boss, his boss and ffs I think his boss. *** that. I'll watch it on tv. I managed to act disappointed when my boss told me this morning that he was going to be out of pocket for a few hours because of the game. Nah. I don't mind. Go. Have fun bro. I don't mind going with you, at all, but when it's gonna turn into a staff meeting at a baseball game, no thanks.


----------



## Amphoteric

Ooh, I wonder how the soundtrack will be, because it was perfect in the first movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gotta answer for my sins...again


----------



## KelsKels

I need to go through my music and get rid of all the crap.. I have some songs on there that have moved from 4 computers. Some of it is 10+ years old. Some of it is super cringe that just needs to go.. Sick of hearing MSI and BOTDF when I shuffle. I have a lot of lady gaga from like 2009 and I don't even like her any more.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Charmander said:


> I really wanted this thing on eBay but the other bidder keeps making another bid 10 seconds after I do. Think I'm just gonna let them have it. :lol


No, why bid? You are just going to increase the price of the item. You bid 10 seconds before the bid ends, and only then


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rip vcr


----------



## Kevin001

I'm more awkward around women irl then I realized, lol.


----------



## AllTheSame

So I was at work today setting up a promo for one of our products, and from way down the aisle I hear "Hey you"!!! And I looked up and it was one of my friends from my last job, lmao, and she's doing exactly what I'm doing only with a different company. She quit right before I did, we're both what started the mass exodus from my last job. And we both made the same jump from what we were doing into outside sales but neither of us had any idea. Wow. It's a small world. She gave me a great big hug and we talked for about 15 minutes, but then she had to go to another call. It was good seeing her. The girl was looking really good and I told her so. She is....not the type to blush easily, she doesn't put up with any bull**** from guys, and she's used to getting hit on a lot (but she knows I wasn't), but she still almost turned beet red. We hugged again before she left.

I am so, so ****** stupid, I didn't even ask for her number. Not to date or hook up or anything (not that she would anyway) but just to meet for lunch or something if we were on the same side of town. God...I was kicking myself after she left. Ugggggghhhhhhh I hate myself sometimes. Then on the way home I was thinking she's friends with another woman I'm friends with from my last job, so I betchya anything she has it. Maybe I'll ask her for it. All three of us can do lunch or something and catch up.


----------



## tehuti88

Canadian Brotha said:


> Rip vcr


The end of an era. :/


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Today has been a good day


----------



## AllTheSame

^ Yeah, it has. It has been a really kick*** week so far. It doesn't seem like I have good Mondays very often, at all (who does?) but today was pretty awesome. And so was the weekend.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*looks around*

'why are you in here?'

'Juice! *trips over bag on floor*

'you're almost too gay to function.'


----------



## rdrr

i wonder if someone built an ark earlier


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Tapatalk is broken as hell, but it's sadly the only way for me to access SAS atm. Really wish SAS had its own app.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongowaffle

Even though I have learned to not stress out about gossips and tone them out because I can never control what others say, I realized they do matter. They swayed judgment in how other see you. In most cases, they could even put you on the hot seat in others' eyes. Superficial people will most of the time eats these gossips right up. Its very frustrating.



KelsKels said:


> I need to go through my music and get rid of all the crap.. I have some songs on there that have moved from 4 computers. Some of it is 10+ years old. Some of it is super cringe that just needs to go.. Sick of hearing MSI and BOTDF when I shuffle. I have a lot of lady gaga from like 2009 and I don't even like her any more.


:lol I get the feeling. I still have mp3s from the late 90s to early 2000s and cd albums I bought. I cringed looking at those reminding me some of the artists I use to listen to. It is kind of bittersweet looking at how you evolve through the times looking back. I want to delete the old stuff, but hesitated because they were a part of me and shaped how I grew up in a way.


----------



## Charmander

Demon Soul said:


> No, why bid? You are just going to increase the price of the item. You bid 10 seconds before the bid ends, and only then


Well it's not often that I come across a bidder who's like that. Usually they'll just post their max bid and won't come back again. And my phone charger isn't working so the battery ran out before the auction ended. I did unintentionally push the price right up though so they paid a lot for it. They'll probably appreciate it more than me anyway.


----------



## AllTheSame

TheSilentGamer said:


> Tapatalk is broken as hell, but it's sadly the only way for me to access SAS atm. Really wish SAS had its own app.
> 
> Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


I second this. It sucks.

And this website's owners' (Vertical Scope) probably rakes in some serious cash from the ads here, considering how much traffic there is. And there's probably not much in the way of overhead or operating costs. Not much at all, if you consider they were just hacked....I'm guessing they're not spending it on security, that's for damn sure. So....you'd think they'd spend a little $ and create their own app.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Charmander said:


> Well it's not often that I come across a bidder who's like that. Usually they'll just post their max bid and won't come back again. And my phone charger isn't working so the battery ran out before the auction ended. I did unintentionally push the price right up though so they paid a lot for it. They'll probably appreciate it more than me anyway.


 Hmmm. I just wonder how you killed your phone charger. :lol


----------



## Charmander

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm. I just wonder how you killed your phone charger. :lol


Probably from not buying a legit one, although it actually lasted a long time and wasn't showing any sign of wear. I'd buy the genuine ones if they didn't cost so much and didn't break apart after 2 weeks


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Charmander said:


> Probably from not buying a legit one, although it actually lasted a long time and wasn't showing any sign of wear. I'd buy the genuine ones if they didn't cost so much and didn't break apart after 2 weeks


 I was thinking you've probably been charging the heck out of it playing the new game.


----------



## Charmander

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was thinking you've probably been charging the heck out of it playing the new game.


Ha, well that too. I went into town today so I was determined to bring my phone out with me even with 40% battery life left.


----------



## McFly

Charmander said:


> Well it's not often that I come across a bidder who's like that. Usually they'll just post their max bid and won't come back again. And my phone charger isn't working so the battery ran out before the auction ended. I did unintentionally push the price right up though so they paid a lot for it. They'll probably appreciate it more than me anyway.


Some people don't know about putting in your highest amount and waiting. Like I was buying an antique item one time and the other bidder was bidding up 50 cents increments until they beat me so they'd make like 20 bids each time to beat my price. I think they might have been an older person that thought ebay works like an actual live auction. I just let them have it because they wanted it that badly and went through that unnecessary trouble.

Have you heard of automatic bidders that bid for you right as the auction ends? I use auctionstealer.com which is free and it makes a difference because then it's less likely for there to be a bidding battle where emotions can get involved.


----------



## Charmander

McFly said:


> Have you heard of automatic bidders that bid for you right as the auction ends? I use auctionstealer.com which is free and it makes a difference because then it's less likely for there to be a bidding battle where emotions can get involved.


Thanks, I'll definetely look into that!


----------



## AussiePea

The cringe is strong with this one:


----------



## tehuti88

Aquahana Pearls Quest, yea! :boogie

Go figure it took people on a French game website to teach me that I can sync my computer's time with the Internet. Did not know that before now, I've just been setting it by whatever clock in the house seemed most accurate. :um



AussiePea said:


> The cringe is strong with this one:


Wow...he sure does know how to make a woman feel like a queen. :serious:

Unfortunately I've experienced some slightly similar situations myself...nowhere near as cringe inducing as this one, but still.


----------



## calichick

i just deleted this guy I was talking to cause he was being a super c***.

I shouldn't talk to guys anymore.

I should just completely ignore them like how I was doing for the better part of my existence on this planet. I'm just going to take it easy from now on. 

I'll focus all the sexual energy into something that I give a damn about.

.f*** all these h*es


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - totally unreal.


----------



## Zizo15

yolo


----------



## Blue Dino

Swore some girl passed out in the heat when I found her just laying on the middle of the sidewalk unconscious when I was walking my dog. Turns out she was just taking a nap. Who the heck takes a nap in the middle of a public sidewalk?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm not sure what I'm actually doing on this dating site, but I hope at the very least I can make a few friends and learn some more Japanese. A few years ago now I met a South Korean girl who was here on a working visa and I was lucky that it turned out well. I'm hoping that this situation ends up being much the same. No pressure at all. Even if it is a dating site..


----------



## coeur_brise

AussiePea said:


> The cringe is strong with this one:


Wow. I didn't think there could be anyone with less tact than that, but apparently there is. Smh.


----------



## Were

I forgive you, I'm sorry too.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

calichick said:


> i just deleted this guy I was talking to cause he was being a super c***.
> 
> I shouldn't talk to guys anymore.*
> 
> I should just completely ignore them like how I was doing for the better part of my existence on this planet. I'm just going to take it easy from now on. *
> 
> I'll focus all the sexual energy into something that I give a damn about.
> 
> .f*** all these h*es


I'm with you on this.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Blue Dino said:


> Swore some girl passed out in the heat when I found her just laying on the middle of the sidewalk unconscious when I was walking my dog. Turns out she was just taking a nap. Who the heck takes a nap in the middle of a public sidewalk?


Maybe she was homeless. ??


----------



## Winds

Well at least the power came back on right away during this outage.


----------



## KelsKels

Super judgmental post.. But I hate when women don't do their damn eyebrows. It's such a big deal to me.. You look like an ape. It only takes a few minutes and makes a world of difference! I mean if you don't want to, that's cool I'm not going to tell you what to do.. But it does bug me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm not getting any matches on Tinder, which must mean that Tinder is broken. It can't be anything to do with me, cause I'm good enough...I'm smart enough...and doggone it, people like me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

calichick said:


> i just deleted this guy I was talking to cause he was being a super c***.
> 
> I shouldn't talk to guys anymore.
> 
> I should just completely ignore them like how I was doing for the better part of my existence on this planet. I'm just going to take it easy from now on.
> 
> I'll focus all the sexual energy into something that I give a damn about.
> 
> .f*** all these h*es


I love you, Calichick. Let's get married.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Are Alex James and Jonny Greenwood the same person?

Why are there like three English people templates? The people at the manafacturing plant really need to cover their tracks better. They're going to realise we're all robots if they're not careful.


----------



## Kevin001

Pls don't talk to me if you can't be serious. I have no room in my life for games.


----------



## calichick

the cheat said:


> I love you, Calichick. Let's get married.


:O


----------



## millenniumman75

Being thankful that my nose is running.


----------



## tehuti88

WTF.


----------



## Kevin001

Some people will just never understand SA.


----------



## okgoodbye

I'm thinking about coffee.


----------



## Orb

That I, along with all other IS Dept employees have an 'IS appreciation day' today (leaving in about 30 mins) - which means we get to go do Dave And Busters for free food and games


----------



## millenniumman75

Oy! :no


----------



## Orb

millenniumman75 said:


> Oy! :no


Oy yerself


----------



## endlessabyss

My tooth hurts really bad and I just want to do this


----------



## millenniumman75

Neo said:


> Oy yerself


I have only heard Englishmen do it - it this like a bad word or something?


----------



## Crisigv

I'm bored, and I don't know why I am posting here.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame

P.S. .... I think you should be careful, very careful if you decide to ask God to give you patience, ffs. Because he will, but not in a way you'd probably expect and probably not in a way you'd like too much.


----------



## AFoundLady

I regret getting angry and grumpy yesterday. Why do I ruin everything, sigh. Now my aunt thinks I'm a moody ***** as well. I guess everyone just hates me. :'(


----------



## Steve French

I get this strange feeling that my friends are hanging out without me. Probably not something that should bother me as much as it does, but goddamn. An invite or any kind of response would be good.


----------



## StephCurry

The Curry Saga... wow... how naive of me to think online folk are any different people from people in real life. 

great to see everybody treating me like one big joke. Wish i never joined this site.


----------



## Kevin001

StephCurry said:


> The Curry Saga... wow... how naive of me to think online folk are any different people from people in real life.
> 
> great to see everybody treating me like one big joke. Wish i never joined this site.


Omg....you are loved here bro. For real.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> P.S. .... I think you should be careful, very careful if you decide to ask God to give you patience, ffs. Because he will, but not in a way you'd probably expect and probably not in a way you'd like too much.


That's just how He rolls, man.......sometimes that's a good thing.

I had numerous doctor and hospital visits this week - the worst sinus infection of my life......temporarily costing me part of my vision! It's all back and getting better every day.


----------



## tea111red

AllTheSame said:


> P.S. .... I think you should be careful, very careful if you decide to ask God to give you patience, ffs. Because he will, but not in a way you'd probably expect and probably not in a way you'd like too much.


yeah, praying to have patience will yield you some experiences that will be difficult to endure (i think if you believe in God and He wants you to have something, He will arrange circumstances for it to happen anyway, even if you do your best to stop/sabotage things, though. that is, if you realize His hand in things, surrender, and stop trying to prevent things from happening....judging from past experiences anyway), but speaking from experience, there are worse things to pray for help w/ and then have to endure.... haha.


----------



## tea111red

is that even going to make sense to anybody else

haha.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> That's just how He rolls, man.......sometimes that's a good thing.
> 
> I had numerous doctor and hospital visits this week - the worst sinus infection of my life......temporarily costing me part of my vision! It's all back and getting better every day.


I don't understand how He rolls lol. It's nothing but tough love apparently, for me. And I, and a few people I've really loved have been made to suffer, for no reason, totally needlessly, for nothing. I'll never understand that, either. But that's a whole other topic I guess.



tea111red said:


> yeah, praying to have patience will yield you some experiences that will be difficult to endure (i think if you believe in God and He wants you to have something, He will arrange circumstances for it to happen anyway, even if you do your best to stop/sabotage things, though. that is, if you realize His hand in things, surrender, and stop trying to prevent things from happening....judging from past experiences anyway), but speaking from experience, there are worse things to pray for help w/ and then have to endure.... haha.


I know what you're saying. I wish I believed that way, I really do, but I think there are times when He turns His back. I honestly believe that sometimes He says "*** you and *** your situation....I'm tired of saving people. You figure it out, and whatever happens, happens, so good luck". I wish I didn't think like that but if I'm really honest with myself that's how I feel a whole, whole lot of the time. And I'm not "blaming" God for not saving me from the situations I got myself into...I don't see it like that. I see situations that come up that cause incredible, horrible suffering that goes on for years, sometimes for forever....needless suffering that happens for no reason.

The most obvious example I can think of is my ex-girlfriend's suicide. No one, absolutely no one, was or is better off for having suffered like we have from that. No one benefited, in any way, shape or form. Instead, me and two of her daughters are in therapy, and likely will be for years, maybe forever. There is no getting over it. There is no real recovery. There's no getting better. That shattered so many people's lives....and...for what?

It doesn't matter, I feel like I've grown used to having Him completely turn his back on me. I know it's going to sound to anyone that reads this like I've abandoned my faith. I still believe in God. I believe He's driving the bus. But I also believe He doesn't give a *** if it goes off a cliff, either. That's just me being as honest about how I feel about it as I can be. I'm glad (seriously) that you and most people it seems like that I've talked to feel like He still comes through for you.


----------



## KelsKels

Reading Pride and Prejudice for the first time. I don't really read that often and have only read a couple classics in school. Sometimes it's a little hard to follow what a passage is saying, but it's easy to understand the majority. Sometimes I have to stop and think about what's being said.. But that just makes reading it more interesting. I thought I'd have a harder time with the vocabulary but I've understood 90%. I'm sure this post makes me look stupid but whatever. I really want to read more.. I don't usually because buying books all the time gets expensive.. But I'm within walking distance from the library. I'd just have to get over my anxiety of going there and figuring out how everything works. I don't think I've ever used the library myself.. Only as a little kid.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I'm too boring.


----------



## KelsKels

So damn hungry! I've already had 1400 calories though and eating anything else will put me over enough to prevent weight loss. Ugh I hate dieting.. I just want ice cream or a quesadilla. Maybe I'll eat some ice. I've already had 2 cups of tea and some water. I hate how easy it is to gain weight and how excruciating it is to feel hungry all the time when you're trying to lose it.


----------



## Rainy Cakes

KelsKels said:


> So damn hungry! I've already had 1400 calories though and eating anything else will put me over enough to prevent weight loss. Ugh I hate dieting.. I just want ice cream or a quesadilla. Maybe I'll eat some ice. I've already had 2 cups of tea and some water. I hate how easy it is to gain weight and how excruciating it is to feel hungry all the time when you're trying to lose it.


You're going through this too huh? I feel the exact same way. Gets worse at night when you just wanna stuff your face with something then go back to your room. lol. I have to get more fit in a stronger sense to join my police academy by October. All my favorite foods...gone. ):


----------



## Kevin001

Its funny how when one door closes another opens.....in my case reopens.


----------



## Blue Dino

Car troubles... :|

And back pain. :|



Kevin001 said:


> Its funny how when one door closes another opens.....in my case reopens.


Maybe a draft from an opened window? :lol


----------



## AFoundLady

A lot to be grateful for Hasn't always been the easiest. But the human mind is strong and when there's a will, there will be a way. I will be more than okay.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> Maybe a draft from an opened window? :lol


:sus


----------



## KelsKels

So much nostalgia... I wonder what Cartoon Network is up to now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I still feel a little nervous about something that happened today... :/ The anxiety surrounding the situation is accompanied by vague feelings of guilt and what I suppose can best be described as disgust.

As I was closing my locker, I looked behind me, making sure the bus has not moved. It was 3:17 (school ends at 3:15) and I was anxious about the possibility of missing the bus by sheer terrible luck. The majority of the time, the bus doesn't leave until 3:25, though it can be inconsistent, and let me tell you, nobody would have cared to ask the bus driver to wait.

I turned around, keeping an anxious eye on the bus. Suddenly movement. It had moved slightly forward, as if to mock me. Adrenaline was immediately shot through my veins, energizing my limbs and instantaneously sending me to emotional hell. I exited the building, relieved to be in view of the driver, but also panicked. I jogged to the bus, entering in a shaky, emotionally unstable state. I touched on, looking to the back. Thanks to my absence, all the people that usually board this particular bus had taken up residence in the area surrounding the area where I usually sit, as if, once again, to mock me. I sat on a sideways seat, facing the back door of the bus, ex crush in view to my left.

In an attempt to feign 'relaxation', I put one leg over the other and my arm on the adjacent arm rest, slotting my earbuds into my ears and turned on the music, hoping to avoid the inevitable triggering that the sounds of such a situation would result in. Anxiety was still on my mind, unsurprisingly.

Then my ex crush decided to try saying something to his friend, who had also had headphones in.

"Stop ignoring me!!!" He cried, in an incredibly obnoxious, mocking tone.

Obviously he was joking.

But he was mocking me. This is a FACT. It was clearly in reference to our prior interactions online. The interactions in which the ******* ignored me so many ****ing times. I don't know if he was thinking that I wouldn't hear, but I did hear it, and it ****ing hurt.

Embarrassment and anger filled my consciousness, though not to such a degree that I acted on them. I merely went a little red faced, looking a little further down than I had been before, trying to stay calm and focus on the music I was listening to.

Though that didn't change the fact that he just mocked me. Mocked me in a manner that was so void of respect, so childish and so embarrassing. It basically affirmed that he has told people what happened, through his biased perspective of course, disregarding my perspective; the perspective that I tried on multiple occasions to inform him of, only to be met with utter disregard, zero respect, and, you guessed it, getting ignored.

I didn't look over at the group of people. I didn't want to know if they were looking at me, aware of the reference that was just made. That would only result in my emotions possibly escalating to the point of an emotional breakdown. Certainly not ideal really anywhere, but especially not on public transport.

I hate this. I really ****ing hate this. I am a slave to my emotions. Why do I have to deal with this. Why can't I just have some respect for a change?


----------



## StephCurry

ShatteredGlass said:


> x


sorry to hear that man. Your ex crush sounds like a complete dick. I know what it's like to be ignored.

At least he revealed his true colours... you wouldn't want to be with an insensitive, spiteful ****.


----------



## LostinReverie

Rufus said:


> Good song. Thanks for the link.


You'd probably like this one too.


----------



## feels

I'm worried about my job right now. Like I know I could still move up within the company pretty easily but one thing I don't like is how it doesn't stay consistently good. Like I wish it was just more stable, but I guess that's what keeps it somewhat interesting. I've been just napping a lot. I wish I could just pack my things up and drive around the US and eat good **** like Guy Fieri lol. I could probably use a job that's more chill, but I hate jobs like that.


----------



## noydb

Nothing is fun.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

OH brandon, that's too nice of you


----------



## Andre

LostinReverie said:


> You'd probably like this one too.


That one sounds familiar. I went through an eels phase when I was a kid. Eels bring back some memories. Thanks, Libby.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I seriously wish this website incorporated flash-games you could play with other users. People with anxiety often prefer to do activities with others in real life instead of just "talking", and I don't think being online is an exception to that..


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Demon Soul said:


> I seriously wish this website incorporated flash-games you could play with other users. People with anxiety often prefer to do activities with others in real life instead of just "talking", and I don't think being online is an exception to that..


There are games in the chat. Open a chat with someone and click play a game.


----------



## KelsKels

I need help!

So my great grandparents have a lot of vintage wall art that appears to be on dark wood. Like it's just printed on the top of a thick panel of wood and glazed over or something so it's shiny and flat. I've seen vintage wall art like this before but I'm trying to find some online and I have no damn idea what it's called. Searching Google hasn't helped yet.


----------



## AllTheSame

Freaking out. My oldest daughter, who I just saw a few hours ago cut her hair. She hasn't cut it in years, and I mean since she was, like six years old....her hair was all the way down her back. She'd talked to me about it recently, and I told her she'd better not (half joking / half serious lol). She saved a lock of her hair for me though  I'm sad, in a way, as ridiculous as that sounds because I'll always remember her as a little girl with really, long, blond hair. And that's the other thing...she died it red, too. Not just red, like a really cool, really deep burgundy / wine color. It looks cool on her and it fits her personality.


----------



## tehuti88

Demon Soul said:


> *People with anxiety often prefer to do activities with others in real life instead of just "talking",* and I don't think being online is an exception to that..


!

This perfectly explains why I'm delaying replying to somebody. Someone from the site wanted to meet me IRL and I'm actually willing (it'd be great to make a friend IRL, though I'm not sure if we have enough in common), but the offer was for something like coffee, and not only do I not drink coffee (well...I drink coffee drinks, just not coffee, and I really can't drink much, period), but...the thought of just sitting drinking/eating something and talking to somebody terrifies me. There's nothing to focus on BUT drinking/eating and talking. :afr

(I'm also afraid of ordering food/eating with strangers...makes me feel like a glutton for some reason. And yet if I don't order something to eat, I seem rude, and I'm just left sitting there NOT eating and talking. ;_; )

But if it were something like, say, hiking in nature taking pictures, or visiting a historic site, or something that involves actually DOING something in addition to talking, that sounds so much easier. The thing is, I don't know if this person is into such activities or is able to do them, and I'd hate to make demands.

So, I finally get a chance to befriend someone from here IRL, and I have no clue how to do it. :sigh

Glad I'm not the only one to feel this way, though. I thought maybe it was just me. :/


----------



## ShatteredGlass

StephCurry said:


> sorry to hear that man. Your ex crush sounds like a complete dick. I know what it's like to be ignored.
> 
> At least he revealed his true colours... you wouldn't want to be with an insensitive, spiteful ****.


Thanks. It helps to know that I'm not alone in perceiving his behaviour as insensitive and immature.


----------



## PocketoAlice

Good grief, how did I end up back here? lol

Because my boyfriend is emotionally distant, I still only have about four friends and the entirety of my social life is ever collapsing in on itself and I need a place to vent, that's why. :flush


----------



## millenniumman75

Going to bed


----------



## Kevin001

I'm not sure what I want anymore.


----------



## AFoundLady

As the days go by, I am getting healthier mentally and emotionally. I feel at peace on the inside and I feel some level of happiness within. Not depressed, anxiety is at bay...social anxiety? that **** is diminishing which is great. But there's this one thing that's been lingering within and I'm not sure what to make of it. The feeling of loneliness and lack of love. I am so tired of pushing everyone away and I am so tired of being by myself. I want to love people and be loved mutually. It feels like there's something lacking within and I hope to figure it out soon.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

The most frustrating thing about dieting is that every ****ing person you know is going to give their stupid 'advice'.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Ominous Indeed

Wings of Amnesty said:


> The most frustrating thing about dieting is that every ****ing person you know is going to give their stupid 'advice'.


Here's a good advice:

Make an excel worksheet, because it makes it so much easier to calculate calories/protein/fat/carbs intake.

At the right there I just type in how many eggs I eat for example, and I will see the sum at the bottom. It makes it super easy to add meals, remove meals, without having to calculate everything again. I fill in foods after I discover them, or feel like changing up my diet.

Right now I am experimenting trying to fit 4 meals into my day, while keeping the calorie count at 1500 and protein at 150.


----------



## Invisiblechild1988

I am thinking why the hell do they tell me to speak up and when I finally do its all my fault and I'm some horrible person for saying what I honestly feel.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Well my sister's home, and of course the first thing she does is blow the power to the entire upstairs because she had to blowdry her hair.....


----------



## millenniumman75

Sunshine and currently missing out.


----------



## AllTheSame

I just got back from watching "The Secret Life of Pets" with my kids and my parents. Was pretty funny, I'd give it 8//10. My kids loved it. The theater we went to has huge leather recliners instead of seats, and they are soooo comfortable. It's so easy to doze off in them lol.


----------



## In The Shade

KelsKels said:


> So much nostalgia... I wonder what Cartoon Network is up to now.


Oh man that takes me back, Cartoon Network was my childhood, used to regularly watch Dexters Laboratory.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Now that this stash is done I ought to try to focus on improving my life


----------



## tea111red

It didn't come to mind at the time that I had previously asked for intervention in my life from God because I was at a loss at how to change stuff. That changes what I said a bit.


----------



## StephCurry

Lmfao.. :roll how many more times am I going to be told "hang in there" / "everything'll be ok" / "things will get better" / "others have it worse" ... repeatedly fed the same optimistic, it's BS, all *BS*, all patronising fake support....


----------



## TheSilentGamer

How do I explain to someone that I'm not sad, it's just that my face naturally looks like it's begging for death 24/7?

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

What of friends? If they aren't the coolest, most beautiful people on the planet, can you accept them all the same? Please say yes.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm actually kind of hurt. If I meant that much to you how could you just leave me like that....again. I know your anxiety and depression is bad but am I not good enough for at least a simple text every now and then? I will just pray for you I guess.


----------



## PocketoAlice

My new counselor hesitantly told me that I am "very formal," and I can't stop thinking about it. I think I make a lot of people uncomfortable because I am so rigid, but I think it's become a defense mechanism via perfectionism towards my anxiety in uncomfortable (so most) social situations. I wish I wasn't so uptight by default, and I feel that the more anxious or emotional I feel inside, the more I shut the world out behind this empty facade. It works for day-to-day life, but I think it hinders me from connecting to other people on any level.

I'm also thinking too much about how sad the thought of breaking up with my boyfriend makes me... He is such a precious and sweet person, and if I could I would give the world to him. I only wish he could feel the same way about me.


----------



## ToeSnails

Thinking of @ravens


----------



## millenniumman75

I might relax for a few minutes before shopping and ordering a pizza


----------



## Ominous Indeed

So I am watching tangled and the child inside me is awakening! There has been such a long time since I have seen a princess story by Disney. 

And, btw Disney, if the king and queen dies, I am going to sue you and boycott the rest of your products for ever and ever and ever.


----------



## Innocent James

Just seen a mike's harder alcohol ad on youtube all of a sudden I want one and I hate drinking alcohol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You, you and you. Two are magnificent. The other... "sigh" :rain


----------



## Steve French

Thinking of signing up for this program on wind turbine maintenance. The local college is actually accredited by the BZEE, so the certification will be good for quite a bit of the world. Also, local job prospects seem good. The only thing is heights. I'm not particularly afraid of them. Not more so than the average person. Still would like to get some practice in though. I might have to give illegally climbing some nearby structures a try, ain't no mountains in these parts.


----------



## Kevin001

So much stuff to do....ugh.


----------



## Crisigv

I am such an idiot. I always check to make sure I am buying the correct thing, but I didn't for this particular item. Of course, I bought the wrong one and have to go back to exchange it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Watching all the harry potter movies this weekend but they are too damn long, I might not finish.


----------



## millenniumman75

Going to the beach.


----------



## Sapphires

Thinking of all the changes that are going to happen within the next month. Big changes aswell, so my mind is racing a marathon.
One step at a time though.
And breathe.
:sigh


----------



## thomasjune

Too many people here.I think I'll go home now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Can't believe I burn't the top of my mouth :/ now it hurts when eat.


----------



## felizn

I feel like you.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm packing to go out of town again next week for my job.....ugghhhhh. I hate being in a strange place. At least the woman I'm working with has got my back (and she know's I've got hers) so it's working out. Or it did a couple weeks ago. Louisiana might as well be a completely different country lmao....and everyone I work with who's been there agrees with me. At least I have my own room, and the hotels they get for us are really pretty alright. I get some alone time. I absolutely have to get with my boss soon about my mileage expense. I haven't turned that in yet (he wants to get with me first for some tips on how to do it). That's going to be at least $300 or $400 by itself, so this is all worth it. It's just a trigger for my anxiety being in a strange place.


----------



## StephCurry

Yet another cool user banned from the site :sigh


At least now I know a quick, efficient way to get myself banned.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

StephCurry said:


> Yet another cool user banned from the site :sigh
> 
> At least now I know a quick, efficient way to get myself banned.


Did he do something new today? Or is that from the picture/gif 3 days ago finally catching up?


----------



## StephCurry

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Did he do something new today? Or is that from the picture/gif 3 days ago finally catching up?


It was 2 gifs posted today/yesterday.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

StephCurry said:


> It was 2 gifs posted today/yesterday.


Ah well, he wanted to get banned so it hardly matters, if they didn't he eventually would've stopped logging in. It's never the people you want gone, is it....hahaha


----------



## StephCurry

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Ah well, he wanted to get banned so it hardly matters, if they didn't he eventually would've stopped logging in. * It's never the people you want gone, is it....hahaha*


Lol yeah that's true, I also knew he wanted to leave so I guess I'm happy for him if leaving this place would be most beneficial to him. Can't really fault anyone for leaving this place. :stu


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

StephCurry said:


> Lol yeah that's true, I also knew he wanted to leave so I guess I'm happy for him if leaving this place would be most beneficial to him. Can't really fault anyone for leaving this place. :stu


If only suicide were that easy, just post something and wait a few hours and you're gone.


----------



## StephCurry

Wings of Amnesty said:


> If only suicide were that easy, just post something and wait a few hours and you're gone.


If only. :sigh


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Everybody's swapping wands, guess these things aren't as personal as the last few movies made it seem.


----------



## AFoundLady

Why did it have to hurt so much...:'( I can't bear this pain...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I miss you.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm bored as ***. Just watching tv. Which, is nice, it's actually nice being bored as *** after dealing with my ex this weekend.

There are a couple of guys outside my hotel room across the way that have been sitting on the 2nd floor balcony smoking and drinking, and just talking. A couple of women that have been in the pool. And I'm surrounded by 100,000 people (give or take) that I don't know. So. This should feel less lonely, because when I'm back home I'm surrounded by a few million I don't know. But nope. Feeling lonely as *** just feels the same I guess no matter what lol.

And I'm wondering who got banned....I haven't read much on here tonight I've been too busy but I'm wondering if it was McFly, and hoping it wasn't, but knowing deep down it probably was. It seems like the dude was just trying to, ffs.


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> I'm bored as ***. Just watching tv. Which, is nice, it's actually nice being bored as *** after dealing with my ex this weekend.
> 
> There are a couple of guys outside my hotel room across the way that have been sitting on the 2nd floor balcony smoking and drinking, and just talking. A couple of women that have been in the pool. And I'm surrounded by 100,000 people (give or take) that I don't know. So. This should feel less lonely, because when I'm back home I'm surrounded by a few million I don't know. But nope. Feeling lonely as *** just feels the same I guess no matter what lol.
> 
> And I'm wondering who got banned....I haven't read much on here tonight I've been too busy but I'm wondering if it was McFly, and hoping it wasn't, but knowing deep down it probably was. It seems like the dude was just trying to, ffs.


Yeah, it was was him. If that's what he wanted, then that's cool. But he just started talking to me, so I wonder why he would if he just wanted to leave. Just falls into the same pattern of people disappearing after they talk to me on this site.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, it was was him. If that's what he wanted, then that's cool. But he just started talking to me, so I wonder why he would if he just wanted to leave. Just falls into the same pattern of people disappearing after they talk to me on this site.


I wouldn't take it too personally....I mean, I know you really can't not take it personally, but...yeah. I just got a friend request from him not long ago and he got banned before I had much of a chance to answer him. I was afraid it was him. It really seems like he was trying, really, really hard to get banned....almost....asking for people to beg him to not get banned? Like...you could see it happening in slow motion almost....

I like him. He will be missed here.


----------



## blue2

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, it was was him. If that's what he wanted, then that's cool. But he just started talking to me, so I wonder why he would if he just wanted to leave. Just falls into the same pattern of people disappearing after they talk to me on this site.


Hey Crisigv :high5


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

AllTheSame said:


> I wouldn't take it too personally....I mean, I know you really can't not take it personally, but...yeah. I just got a friend request from him not long ago and he got banned before I had much of a chance to answer him. I was afraid it was him. It really seems like he was trying, really, really hard to get banned....almost....asking for people to beg him to not get banned? Like...*you could see it happening in slow motion almost*....
> 
> I like him. He will be missed here.


The moderators acted very strangely this time. He posted topless women (although I strongly disagree with the mods, they consider this porn and ban-able) and the mods did nothing, so he posted sex scenes with topless women, and they still did nothing, and he had to keep progressing to more and more nude pics until he finally got banned. It was different than every other porn banning where they post porn and get banned within an hour, this was drawn out over like 5 days.


----------



## tehuti88

AllTheSame said:


> I wouldn't take it too personally....I mean, I know you really can't not take it personally, but...yeah. I just got a friend request from him not long ago and he got banned before I had much of a chance to answer him. I was afraid it was him. It really seems like he was trying, really, really hard to get banned....almost....asking for people to beg him to not get banned? Like...you could see it happening in slow motion almost....
> 
> I like him. He will be missed here.


Same here, he had recently friended me and lately seemed like he wished to be banned. Some things seemed to be really disturbing him based on what he was posting (like his posting style/attitude had changed), so I hope being away from here helps him rather than hurts him. :/


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> I wouldn't take it too personally....I mean, I know you really can't not take it personally, but...yeah. I just got a friend request from him not long ago and he got banned before I had much of a chance to answer him. I was afraid it was him. It really seems like he was trying, really, really hard to get banned....almost....asking for people to beg him to not get banned? Like...you could see it happening in slow motion almost....
> 
> I like him. He will be missed here.


You're right, I could see it in slow motion almost. He got what he wanted, hope he gets better. I know I shouldn't take it personally, but it's hard. Other than work and here, I don't have anyone to talk to. Feels almost like I cursed them, lol.



blue2 said:


> Hey Crisigv :high5


Hey :lol


----------



## AllTheSame

tehuti88 said:


> Same here, he had recently friended me and lately seemed like he wished to be banned. Some things seemed to be really disturbing him based on what he was posting (like his posting style/attitude had changed), so I hope being away from here helps him rather than hurts him. :/


Me, too. I hope he just moves on. Tbh I wonder sometimes how much better I'd be doing if I just left this site, because....you know....most of the very few people I talk to irl that I met here are not even posting on here anymore, not much, if at all. Why? Why am I still here lol....

I feel bad in a way for not accepting the friend request sooner, but for one thing, I really do not put much value on my friend's list...it's...a....list....like on fb, and I don't care. I really don't. There's a woman I met years ago on this site that I talk to on the phone from time to time (and that's a pretty big deal for me) and she's not even on my friend's list anymore. I seriously don't care, you don't have to be on some list for us to talk lol. But I guess it's important, it's a boost to some, and I understand that.


----------



## KelsKels

Typing up a resume right now.. ugh it stressed me out. It all feels so fake. You can type anything, doesn't mean crap. I'm going to apply to a few places tonight though.. finally. I just need to do it and stop stressing over it. We are not doing well with money right now.. I need to get off my butt and face my fears already. Its been 3 months...


----------



## HiveFiMind

Worried I can't get out of house today. To many barriers. Not sure what to do. I feel I'm about to walk into a path that splits in two. One way looks scary and impossible. The other safe and comfortable. I know it's really the other way around. It's deceptive.


----------



## Steve French

Found an old pharmacy slip I had been using as a bookmark. Dated April 2010, 20mgs of paroxetine. Six years, and that wasn't even the beginning of things. All that time, and so little improvement. Might have even regressed, I can't remember.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i have a stick so far up my *** its almost funny

well actually its not i just cant really justify this with 'humour' or whatever like everything else lol


----------



## Kevin001

Damn Kevin why do you always make things awkward, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Sometimes, I just feel like laughing.


----------



## tea111red

I think seeing people for more than 1 hr a week is too much for me to handle.


----------



## Mik3

I liked Pokémon before it was cool.


----------



## welcome to nonexistence

It's probable that tomorrow will be exponentially worse than today.


----------



## herk

I can handle this


----------



## blue2

Crisigv said:


> Hey :lol


----------



## AFoundLady

numb this misery. :flush:dead:crying:


----------



## TheSilentGamer

What happens if you get a paper cut on a mosquito bite? Does it stop itching? Does it just bleed? I don't know.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame

Yankees are my second favorite team in MLB and man you guys are killing me right now. Ffs. You sure are opening up your payroll. You're selling, it's like a ****** garage sale in that clubhouse. And I've never seen anything like it before. Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## greentea33

I cant see avatars after I log in.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

If I have Reaper open when I put my PC to sleep, when I wake it up the sound doesn't work so I have to close it and reopen it again anyway. Heh.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Today the place I had to go to was flooded, but they're a state building so they couldn't close, so I had to stand in the hallway for 2 hours until they finally closed. Stupid.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I would be a damn good father.....kinda gets me excited to think about tbh.


----------



## millenniumman75

Another day


----------



## Steve French

I think this safety razor hype might be a sham. Cuts the **** out of my neck, every time, regardless of technique. Also takes quite a bit longer. The only thing I'm saving is money. The proponents would tell me it's the blades or my razor. So I guess I should run all over the internet buying these things till I get the right one seeing as you can't find anything like this locally.


----------



## AllTheSame

God money I'll do anything for you.
God money just tell me what you want me to
God money nail me up against the wall.
God money don't want everything he wants it all.


----------



## millenniumman75

How I enjoyed having some berry sangria sorbet


----------



## KelsKels

Drag makeup tutorials are so much better than regular ones.
"Honey you blend that **** until you get carpal tunnel... We don't play." Lmao
Really wish I could afford high end makeup...


----------



## Kevin001

I so forgot to wash my work shirt for today....damn.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I accidentally misread _muted_ as _molested.

_It's probably time to go to sleep.


----------



## millenniumman75

Some automation can run so slow....


----------



## herk

It's okay if it doesn't happen


----------



## AllTheSame

Oooops. Heh. That had to be sort of embarrassing, for her. So I'm working with this guy in his sales territory here in Louisiana, and we're both working with the regional sales manager for the entire southeastern United States, ffs. We all talk every day before we go home oc about where we're going to meet up in the morning and she got the location wrong. Me and sales guy met up at the right store, she got confused and met up at the one we're scheduled for tomorrow. She talked to my boss and that's how she found out "we were at the wrong location". Heh. Yeah, whatever....we weren't, but we both drove to where she was, and ffs, she was reeeeallly upset at him. He knows the locations better than we do (we don't even live in Louisiana) and she just leaned into him for "not communicating where we were supposed to be".

Just let it go, babe. Seriously? All three of us, including you, know that you're really the one that screwed up, so just let it go lmao. It really isn't a big deal anyway, it's not like we were doing a reset with a competitor or something. I think somebody's ego just got bruised a little, someone didn't want to be embarrassed about getting her schedule wrong, but just let it go. It really doesn't matter (except for to you). :roll


----------



## cosmicslop

I was with one of my classmates after class talking about any kind of stuff. Asked him if he knew Queens of the Stone Age when I showed him something I drew that was inspired by a song, and he said no. Now it could be that he just has no idea who they are. But. But it's another thing to have no idea who they are because you were too young to remember them in their hey day back in the early 2000s. Ok, that makes me feel weird and reminded me that I keep forgetting I could be talking to someone who's 18-20 years old. Especially since I thought he was cute both in looks/personality that would make me want to date someone. Ugh. Hope he's not that young.


----------



## harrison

A young girl just asked me for a job on the dating site I use. That's pretty funny considering how broke I am at the moment, although that will of course change. I love how some of these kids are so proactive - they just go for it.

It's certainly worth spending a few bob on a site like that - the interaction alone is worth more than they charge.


----------



## AussiePea

The incels sub on reddit is my new guilty pleasure.


----------



## KelsKels

Going to apply online to some stores tomorrow.. I wish this town wasn't so small and I could have more options. I'm going to apply to Walmart and see if they'll hire me. I'm kind of nervous and I know alot of will look down on that job and I'll see lots of my old clients and coworkers.. but oh well. We need some extra money.


----------



## Steve French

A topic on my mind quite a bit recently, is other ****ups judging me for being a ****up. Hurts deep man. Look at my two old school acquaintances, we shall call them John and Mary. Their troubles began when they had a kid at 17, which was quickly taken away as they could not bring themselves to care for it. They can't hold down a job, and live in a dingy apartment that resembles a crack den, and which also has no power due to bill payment failure. They have alienated almost all their friends and family from years of being drugged up selfish idiots. But damn, if these people didn't look down on me heavily for having no social life. I did not begrudge them their failings when they treated me well, but when I came to the conclusion that they were having a laugh at my expense, I could not help but think, "Jesus people, get yer **** together before going slandering." Sympathy was lost. And this is all too common of an occurence. Most of the people I know are ****ups, the regulars have cut me out of their dealings for one reason or another.

Why can't we ****ups all be nice and get along? There should be some understanding there, but most of the failures at life I know are quite bitter and mean-spirited. I guess that is understandable, though their situations are almost always their own fault.

Maybe I'm a bit messed in the way I think. The drugs have gone to my brain. I guess it would be people and their idiosyncrasies in general, and I'm a bit of an antisocial arsehole. I just only interact with the dregs.


----------



## Kevin001

I saw one of the staff members of the mental hospital I was in at the casino tonight. It was so awkward.


----------



## PocketoAlice

I'm trying to do better for myself, learn how to relax and function on my own. I think most importantly though, I'm learning how to pursue things I enjoy regardless of how scared I am.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

don said:


> A young girl just asked me for a job on the dating site I use. That's pretty funny considering how broke I am at the moment, although that will of course change. I love how some of these kids are so proactive - they just go for it.
> 
> It's certainly worth spending a few bob on a site like that - the interaction alone is worth more than they charge.


Agreed, lol

---------

This place is almost dead to me now. Log on for 5 minutes, procrastinate/ postpone responses out of disinterest, log out again for another week. With a bit of luck those gaps will grow bigger over the course of time.


----------



## harrison

hesitation marks said:


> Agreed, lol
> 
> ---------
> 
> *This place is almost dead to me now. Log on for 5 minutes, procrastinate/ postpone responses out of disinterest, log out again for another week. With a bit of luck those gaps will grow bigger over the course of time.*


Probably for the best mate - it can be depressing. But there are some really nice people here too.


----------



## bewareofyou

I've been locked out of my bank account for like 6 months and I should probably fix that


----------



## tehuti88

Happy Street updated (I was terrified at first, their updates sometimes don't go well :afr ) with a completely new theme they've never had before. :O "New York." With little beaver city folk. I haven't purchased any of the buildings yet, but cars/tourists related to the new themes pass through your town from time to time when that theme is available (for example, during the Dinosaur World theme, tourists riding blue dinosaurs and driving little stone-age cars go by)--and now fire engines and big rigs with truckers wearing "I Heart NY" hats have started driving down my street. I was so surprised when the first fire engine appeared and I tapped on it and out popped a bunch of tiny firefighters carrying extinguishers! :mushy Too bad there isn't a little policeman character, too.

The fire engine has a logo on it of a hose putting out a little frowning fire. :lol

Oddly, I can't find any info on the Godzi Lab or Happy Street Facebook page, or the Wiki, or the Mojo-Farm forum about any of this just yet. I wonder if they've updated the ongoing storyline, too...?


----------



## Kevin001

This plumber better hurry up and come....this toilet situation has really affected my OCD a**.


----------



## AussiePea

Got my platinum frequent flyer status today, hellooooo first class lounges, business class upgrades and 2x points bonus!


----------



## Winds

Made in the Dark is such a good album.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm all out of fuqs to give. I have none left, seriously. My ex-wife is just crazy, the woman has just lost her mind. I'll be the first to admit that I'm a very, very screwed up person, I have issues, I have a whole list of disorders. But even I'm not that bad. She has serious, serious integrity issues. I really don't know how you can sleep at night, how you can live with yourself when you make decisions like that.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Exam in 6 hours. 

Good luck me. You worked hard no matter what grade you get.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Demon Soul said:


> Exam in 6 hours.
> 
> Good luck me. You worked hard no matter what grade you get.


Is it important?


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Is it important?


To me, very, since I need it to graduate next year. I am definitely going to pass, but I aim for an A of course.

I have done 4 previous exam papers (to practice) and in every one of them I get either 1 or 2 wrong answers out of 10 questions. However, I am been doing it while browsing SAS, so tomorrow there's absolute 100% concentration.

Anyway, going to bed need a couple of hours sleep.

When I go to sleep now I am actually more scared of not getting up of bed early enough, and oversleep


----------



## Charmander

AussiePea said:


> Got my platinum frequent flyer status today, hellooooo first class lounges, business class upgrades and 2x points bonus!


I envy your job!


----------



## KelsKels

Trying to apply to some stores online... but its the biggest pain in the *** ever. Such a disorganized mess that doesn't work half the time...

I'm so anxious about starting off a new job, and this isn't helping.


----------



## Kevin001

Somebody at work asked other people if I had ADHD.....the f-ck? Is my anxiety that bad? Whatever.


----------



## Blue Dino

One of my housemates has freakishly long hair. It almost reaches to her hip level. Probably explains why she takes hour long showers daily. I think she would be perfect to make one of those long hair maiden goblins for Halloween. It would drive me crazy to have hair that length.



Kevin001 said:


> Somebody at work asked other people if I had ADHD.....the f-ck? Is my anxiety that bad? Whatever.


Yeah. Most work gossips are over the most stupid and menial observations and assumptions. I think it's their way to feel like they are part of something when they gang up on someone. And also use it to bond with other coworkers over maybe. Before you know it, that same coworker will probably gossip to you about another coworker for wearing ugly green shoelaces or something.


----------



## tehuti88

I really wish I had a better way, ANY way, to download/organize/catalog all my Amazon e-books at Goodreads or in Calibre and such. :/ The "Manage Your Content" or whatever page is just far too clunky (why must everything be a perpetually loading page with ALL of the frigging content?--why is it so difficult to just break it up into page one, page two, page three, or even something like "All books from June 2016" or whatever, etc....?), lots of things don't show up even when you search for a word in the title, the digital order history is incomplete/broken and has been for years, and I can't even use the Cloud feature on a Kindle device to see what books I own because there are thousands of them and I have yet to come across ANY Kindle device/program that archives them all--_every single one_, even Kindle For PC, craps out with lots more books left.

Currently going through the Manage page and deleting--yes, permanently deleting--lots of e-books, yet I know it'll never be enough even if I end up with a mere fraction of the books I currently have, and even this is proving very tedious and time consuming. Perpetually loading pages, browser freezes, and once you _finally_ reach where you left off--"Please sign in again." And wait for it to load all over again. :bah

It's like Amazon just doesn't WANT people with lots of books to be able to easily access all their content.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

"If I belong somewhere, then it will always acknowledge me."

This is the prompt I am to write a 500 word persuasive speech about tomorrow. If I don't write it tomorrow, then I can enjoy having it go ungraded. No thanks, haha. So I figured I'd get my ideas all nice n' concrete here.

_Welcome, all. I'd like to thank each and every one of you for coming on this fine afternoon.

First off, I'd like to pose two questions to you all to think about. Question one; what does the word 'belonging' mean to you? And question two; based on your definition of belonging, where do you feel that you belong?

The reason I say this is that belonging is a quite a subjective concept. Feelings that you might have when you belong somewhere are likewise individual, perhaps including comfort, happiness & contentment, being free to be yourself without judgement, feeling proud, and feeling as if you are where you're meant to be. A sense of belonging is fueled by the stories that are created in the place to which you belong. Memories, as well as connections made to people and perhaps even non-living things. Of course, this is a general sense of the concept. To others, things might get more specific; perhaps spiritual. An intimate connection to the land, as held by aboriginal Australians is an example. As is holding sentimental value to something like a landmark, and the possible sense of belonging that comes with it.

Coincidentally, a few weeks ago, a memoir titled 'The Mind of a Thief' won the NSW Premiers History Award for 2013. Upon discovering this, I took a look at the now-award-winning book, discovering that one of the primary themes of the recount happens to be about belonging to place. As well as exploring this theme around aboriginal land rights issues, Patti Miller, the author, also expresses her own personal viewpoint of what belonging actually is; contending that it's 'not about ownership...', but 'about where I fit and what fits with me'. She believes that it cannot 'be destroyed by material means', citing its pervasive dominance over ownership, 'a relationship of law that gives the right to give or sell possessions'. Honestly, I think she is right on the money. To use Miller's example, 'the farm where [Miller] grew up, which [Miller's] father used to own.. belongs to [Miller] still'. You know why? The memories. The connections made. The comfort and security. The stories told; some passed down. All of these things are described in vivid detail, nostalgia and a longing for the innocence of childhood coming to life in the text. Perhaps legal documents state that the belonging of the farm is now in the hands of someone else, and their claim is just as valid, but Miller's mutual belonging to the farm cannot be denied. No matter what has happened and will happen to the site of the farm, the stories will live on. After all, the past, by definition, has already happened, and has had some tangible effect on the future.

I'll tell you all this; if you feel that you belong somewhere, then you belong to that place. Whether it be due to a spiritual connection, memories formed, stories told, cultural significance, etc, your connection to the place that you feel that you belong to is undeniable and I don't want any of you to let anybody tell you otherwise._

Meh. That's what I have so far. Guess it ain't too bad. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## kivi

I am taking art lessons for the next week's exam. I have to draw on a huge paper and we have limited time. My teacher says "You don't need to shade everything. Just show what's important." but I'm obsessed with shading every part of the paper. I won't be able to finish on time if I keep doing this but I can't stop.


----------



## coeur_brise

wonder if i should be taking birth control. As it is, I'm basically a nun and nuns tend to have higher chances of having breast cancer ...? I read that somewhere, maybe it's true. I'm not sure what cancer I'm ultimately going to end up with, if that. These things keep me up at night if I try to single out just one. Crazy? Just might be. Damn, I need a boyfriend. On that note, I heard millennials are having less sex than previous generations. I need to be promiscuous. But I'm ok with being a nun. Lord, help.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

me: I've been stuck in this part of the game for quite some time, it won't hurt to look up a guide
youtube video: YOOOoooOOOOooooOOOOO WHAT'S UP ALL YOU GUYS AND GALS OUT THERE IT'S YO BOY XX-MASTER-OF-SWAG-XX BACK AGAIN WITH ANOTHER NEW-
me: nvm I'll figure it out on my own


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah. Most work gossips are over the most stupid and menial observations and assumptions. I think it's their way to feel like they are part of something when they gang up on someone. And also use it to bond with other coworkers over maybe. Before you know it, that same coworker will probably gossip to you about another coworker for wearing ugly green shoelaces or something.


Yeah you're right....its whatever.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Demon Soul said:


> Exam in 6 hours.
> 
> Good luck me. You worked hard no matter what grade you get.


I am not going to get an A


----------



## tehuti88

Demon Soul said:


> I am not going to get an A


:hug


----------



## Plasma

final fantasy 8, been playing it for a while, quistis is cool.

ate some doritos.

getting tired.

zzz...


----------



## The Library of Emma

i just...want to be done...


----------



## Ominous Indeed

tehuti88 said:


> :hug


I know I got two incorrect, but I am gonna live it up, drink it down, laugh it off, and just hope that the other ones gets the same incorrect so the grade gets pushed down


----------



## Ominous Indeed

So my friend is going to recover my account somewhere, and to do that he need my e-mail and password. I changed the password to 160 characters  

He possibly also have to type the password in twice.


----------



## AllTheSame

I think this week went pretty well. I'm (probably) off tomorrow. It's good to be back home after being out of town all week. The hotels they put me in are alright...and I don't have a roommate, so there's that. Anyway I'm catching on to this stuff pretty well now. The regional sales manager that's training me knows I can do it with my eyes closed now. I'm catching everything that a couple of weeks ago she would have to remind me about. We just went into one of our stores today and got it done. No direction needed from her, no questions really about where to start or where we were going with the product....we spent a couple of minutes getting a game plan together and then we were on the same page.

I like her, as a friend, but unfortunately that's not how that's gonna play out. She's very....stand-offish. She keeps people at arms length. At first I thought it was just me, but nope, it's everyone. And I understand why, her position pretty much requires her to be that way, she oversees a whole, whole lot of territory ffs. I feel like she has to be tough, or she thinks she has to be tough because she works with some people that would really try to push her around, really try to *** her over if she was anything but tough as nails. But, meh....I don't think she's all that tough, really. I wish we could've hung out a little but that's not gonna happen with her, not with me, and not with anyone else she works with. Which is kind of a shame, really, but oh well, whatchya gonna do.


----------



## Pongowaffle

One of my middle school bullies is now are meth addict. I saw him and another dude shoplifted a 2-liter soda and few bags of Funyuns from a supermarket yesterday with two store employees running after them. For druggies, they run pretty fast.


----------



## Andre

I found the eels song that pops into my head since years ago and has remained there all this time.


----------



## i suck at life

dreading calling my job to see what they want


----------



## Persephone The Dread

aww The Red Paintings won't be support band this time for TBM. I saw them before in the UK supporting MSI though. They're great live because they're so weird XD






I don't think I'd pay to see them as the main event at a show, but they're entertaining and I forget most support bands.


----------



## Just Lurking

I need to figure out how to block embedded YouTube videos from loading in on this site.

One or two at a time is OK, but hitting a thread where there are like 15 of them on one page, it's like, uggggh... no, my browser ain't having none of that...


----------



## AFoundLady

Everything stood still
The sides blurred
The fronts slurred
You're back retreating 
And everything stood still
As she stood there with her heart cradled in her palms


----------



## Crisigv

Everybody seems to find it real easy to be mean to me, even those I thought cared the most.


----------



## Kevin001

Well there goes my plans....ugh.


----------



## Crisigv

Now I've made myself sick, nice going Cristina. Why would you do that? Why make yourself sick when no one cares about you?


----------



## harrison

I'm starting to sell again online. When I used to do this before I often did very well - but I was on medication and had very little fear - I couldn't care less what people thought of me, I would just contact them and do deals. Now it's harder - no pills. But it's still bloody amazing what you can get if just have the nerve to ask.


----------



## Karsten

Crisigv said:


> Now I've made myself sick, nice going Cristina. Why would you do that? Why make yourself sick when no one cares about you?


How does one make themselves sick? Are you okay?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol people getting mad that the new Harry Potter book is a script and not a novel. She wasn't ambiguous about that.

Still it apparently sold more copies in three days than 50 shades of grey sold in a week so #faithinhumanityslightlyrestored 

I want to go see the stage production though


----------



## AFoundLady

drowning myself in wine but unfortunately, this **** ain't gonna get me drunk.


----------



## StephCurry

Almost f***ed up the hazard perception but thankfully still passed my theory test. Now I can finally move on to practical lessons.


----------



## AFoundLady

One good thing is that at least my work is getting some recognition. Thinking about attending this "making a difference" seminar/gathering organized by UN next week, hope it'll help me in some way. Grades are good. What else can I ask for Nothing will make me more elated in this life than making my dreams come true. I'm slowly getting there.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I want to fap and watch porn so bad but i'm on day 5 of nofap. I nearly relapsed two nights in a row but I stopped myself. Trying to go a week, if i'm succesful then it will be the first time I have gone a week in over a year.


----------



## Crisigv

Karsten said:


> How does one make themselves sick? Are you okay?


Was just crying a lot, for a couple hours. Started to feel sick.


----------



## AFoundLady

liking someone and knowing they'll never be yours, hurts. knowing that you hurt someone else? that also hurts. it's best if everyone just leaves me. all that I'll do is end up disappointing you in some way. I'm sorry. I just...so please, just leave. all of you. thanks.


----------



## Arbre

Just Lurking said:


> I need to figure out how to block embedded YouTube videos from loading in on this site.
> 
> One or two at a time is OK, but hitting a thread where there are like 15 of them on one page, it's like, uggggh... no, my browser ain't having none of that...


That was making my web browser crash, so I installed Flashblock.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This site is increasingly more inactive.


----------



## Orb

SQL and a work lunch which I am very much not looking forward to.



Persephone The Dread said:


> This site is increasingly more inactive.


And yet there is no viable alternative.


----------



## AFoundLady

I can't live like this anymore.

Will be best if I stopped living. 

Bye.


----------



## cosmicslop

Last night I was thinking about the many times I've pined for the past years before I got into this current state of events that made me believe that things surely were better back then. 2010 - 2014. Years where things were hard of course but with hindsight made me see the opportunities I threw away. That my mental health was more pliable back then compared to the black hole I've been trying to get out of now if I just tried. But then I realized I was just looking at it with rose tinted glasses. 

That this 'hindsight' was only me clinging to regrets now that I'm in the face of the burden of responsibility in taking complete control of my life. It's easier to regret. I couldn't see it, but I'm the most stable I've ever been for the past year. I was much more destructive back then and made so many bad choices because of it. The reason why life seems so much harder compared to back then is because it's simply so hard to change. It's so hard to consistently choose to do things that are difficult and makes you have to look straight into the eye of things your fear, things that test your will. But it's better.

edit: also... like an Ezra Miller with tan skin and curlier hair.


----------



## Karsten

Crisigv said:


> Was just crying a lot, for a couple hours. Started to feel sick.


I'm sorry.


----------



## Crisigv

Karsten said:


> I'm sorry.


Thanks. Oh well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

All I've eaten for weeks is junkfood, I need some fresh fruit, & home cooking


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> This site is increasingly more inactive.


2014 was the heyday for me, at this point I log on then log off after 5 minutes. It seems like not much is going on.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I don't understand why radio music stations today even have djs. Many would rather listen to music than hear them talk a blurp or two here and there. If I were running one, I would fire all of them to save costs and then replace the short time they would talk with commercials to generate more revenue.


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> This site is increasingly more inactive.


What do you attribute it to, your personal lack of interest (if that is the case) due to so many older users not around, or do you think there just are there just less people signing up lately for some reason? Which would be strange because this site caters to a relatively large demo of society.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> 2014 was the heyday for me, at this point I log on then log off after 5 minutes. It seems like not much is going on.





crimeclub said:


> What do you attribute it to, your personal lack of interest (if that is the case) due to so many older users not around, or do you think there just are there just less people signing up lately for some reason? Which would be strange because this site caters to a relatively large demo of society.


I think 2013/2014 maybe were the best years.

Well it's partly that a lot of old users left/got themselves banned but even despite that there honestly does seem to be less activity generally here now, and less people sticking around after signing up. I think the atmosphere has changed here a lot over time but it's hard to say.

It's usually more active during the summer though? But not this year. It happens though I guess. Websites either die completly or change.


----------



## tehuti88

I wish I had readers. Should've known it wouldn't last long at all. I'm pretty sure most of the very few hits I got were accidental anyway but people aren't even looking at it in passing anymore. -_-

My inspiration is dying back into nothing yet again. So much for feeling good about being creative after so many years, what's the point. Such a joke. Maybe all these health problems are the universe's way of telling me I'm better off creating nothing.

I used to think that me creating something gave me _some_ tiny purpose in life, but now I know that's not true. I don't care what anyone else says--for me, *there's no point creating something if nobody else cares about it*.

I don't know why I even exist. I have no purpose, no talent. Just deluding myself.


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think 2013/2014 maybe were the best years.
> 
> Well it's partly that a lot of old users left/got themselves banned but even despite that there honestly does seem to be less activity generally here now, and less people sticking around after signing up. I think the atmosphere has changed here a lot over time but it's hard to say.
> 
> It's usually more active during the summer though? But not this year. It happens though I guess. Websites either die completly or change.


That's true, summer '14 was quite fun, seemed like more users applied their personalities more in their postings, like with some users I could call out the author of a post without seeing the username, like there's no way you'd mistake a Typemismatch post for an Elad post or yours for a Fruitcake post lol. Oh well, maybe there's just an ebb and flow to it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

I like reading your post's. 

But not sure where to go to see your other writing (blog?)? 

Chin up.


----------



## AFoundLady

Coral pink dress = check.
Makeup = check
Cute shoes = check
Hair done = check
On bomb =check


----------



## Kevin001

Alostgirl said:


> Coral pink dress = check.
> Makeup = check
> Cute shoes = check
> Hair done = check
> On bomb =check


Hmm so um.....where is the pic so we can validate this? :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm so um.....where is the pic so we can validate this? :grin2:


LOL...I'd die before I post a pic xD did take a vid tho. Me being ms.awkware as usual :sigh: lol.


----------



## StephCurry

Alostgirl said:


> LOL...I'd die before I post a pic xD did take a vid tho. Me being ms.awkware as usual :sigh: lol.


Share the vid >:kiss:


----------



## AFoundLady

StephCurry said:


> Share the vid >:kiss:


Haha sure! On my way home tho. Soon


----------



## AFoundLady

Night turned out fun overall. Good food, chilly night, nice ppl. Also feeling inspired. Guess no matter how **** I feel, my drive and ambition in life can never die.


----------



## kivi

There's a woman who I sometimes see on the TV. She looks nice actually but her face has been reminding me of sneakers for a few years every time I see her on the TV. I can't see the physical resemblance though. It's very disturbing. I don't know how it started.


----------



## Still Waters

ANX1 said:


> @*tehuti88*
> 
> I like reading your post's.
> 
> But not sure where to go to see your other writing (blog?)?
> 
> Chin up.


Pretty sure if you look up tehuti88 on the internet,you'll find bunches of it. Fan fiction etc.......


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Still Waters said:


> Pretty sure if you look up tehuti88 on the internet,you'll find bunches of it. Fan fiction etc.......


Thank you.


----------



## BeHereNow

I'm sick of being a ****ing slave to my boss. I didn't sign up to be her personal assistant in this health food empire she's trying to build.

She is so full of ****, running these ****ing "nutritional counseling sessions" out of the back of her store just so her gullible yuppie customers/followers buy as much expensive vitamins as she can scheme out of them

And she has played the same old 50's music for years and everyone says she is such a nice lady but only to her customers. When they leave I might as well be a robot. Infact she really could replace me with a robot.

BUT IM THE REAL IDIOT FOR CHOOSING TO WORK FOR HER


----------



## Kevin001

I haven't heard from her all day I hope she is ok.


----------



## herk

i got accepted to one of the best art schools in the country, with a good sized scholarship and a lot of other financial aid, and i still can't afford to go there. it took a lot to get to a place where i felt like attending college was something i could finally handle. i'm definitely bummed that it looks like it's not gonna work out this year, but it was a huge moment of validation for me, getting that acceptance letter. i even got pretty emotional because i'm not used to really good things happening to me like that. ultimately it's okay that i can't go this year, i'll find a way to get where i want to be, and work on the things that school would offer me. i might get a job and save up to try again next year, or try somewhere cheaper, not sure.


----------



## KelsKels

So my husband invited me to go with him to Seattle.. a 5 hour drive.. with at least 6 of his friends. Ugh idk what to do. I kinda want to go and try to have fun.. but I'd be the 7th wheel more than likely. I don't really talk to his friends and they are all really close. Theres one other girl in their group but shes the opposite of me, super pretty party loving wild and loud kind of girl. Should I just force myself through the awkwardness and try to have fun.. or mope around alone for 3 days at home? Either way seems like a lose lose situation to me. I wish I was like the other girl in their group.. but I'm the most painfully awkward and shy person on the planet. Especially if I'm not comfortable. Idk what they're going to even do.. maybe they want to go clubbing and I'll have a good excuse to immediately drop out.


----------



## Yer Blues

I can't think of anything to post?


----------



## probably offline

herk said:


> i got accepted to one of the best art schools in the country, with a good sized scholarship and a lot of other financial aid, and i still can't afford to go there. it took a lot to get to a place where i felt like attending college was something i could finally handle. i'm definitely bummed that it looks like it's not gonna work out this year, but it was a huge moment of validation for me, getting that acceptance letter. i even got pretty emotional because i'm not used to really good things happening to me like that. * ultimately it's okay that i can't go this year, i'll find a way to get where i want to be, and work on the things that school would offer me. i might get a job and save up to try again next year, or try somewhere cheaper, not sure*.


Now you'll feel much more motivated to take that on. Good luck :>


----------



## KelsKels

Burnt my hand putting the pan in the oven.. but thats ok. With great brownies come great sacrifice.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@KelsKels

I would suggest to go with hubby and just enjoy yourself. Don't think of people around you. Dance, act like like noone is there (you are there to have fun). 

Sorry to hear about hand. 

Lots of running cold water can help with burns on hands.


----------



## AFoundLady

I love you, and I hate you. It's really funny because your blood runs through my veins and yet, our relationship is so rocky and I don't know what to feel about that. One of the things that I have inevitably learned from you is that someday, when i have my own family, I'll never make the mistakes you've made.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ hmm.


I wish you would tell me what is wrong.....I know something is up.


----------



## Nj113

I don't want to go back to school. I hate being around all of those people. Every time a new school year starts we have to introduce our selves to the class and I don't want to do that I'm really shy. As I'm typing this I realize how dumb it sounds, but I don't know why I feel this way.


----------



## herk

probably offline said:


> Now you'll feel much more motivated to take that on. Good luck :>


hey thanks, i really appreciate it :nerd:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to get out of this city for a while


----------



## Paperback Writer

Yeah, you won, congratulations!!! At least you didn't have to play through an anxiety attack.


----------



## Winds

I haven't touched weights in months and my current conditioning is not great, but nonetheless I still have no doubts that I could dominate Men's Handball at the Olympic level if given a month or two of proper training at the sport.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope your absence isn't because of me...sigh.


----------



## harrison

My son graduated today. I was quite stressed waiting for my wife to get her hair done - but she had the times worked out pretty well. It still worried the hell out of me though. My boy called me on the tram to tell me he wore the wrong sort of shirt and asking where was I. Jesus I love that boy - he's been so busy lately with his friends and girlfriend that I don't hear from him as much, but when the chips are down he calls his Dad. 

The ceremony was great and we had lots of photos taken. At one stage they told all of the students to turn and face us, the parents etc in the audience, and give us a round of applause for supporting them. That really made me get emotional. What a wonderful day.


----------



## AllTheSame

@don that is awesome, man. Congratulations. I know your son is the one that graduated but I'm sure you helped him get there and I'm not surprised they recognized the parents' at the graduation (I've seen that done at ceremonies before). You are no doubt an awesome dad. I can't wait to see my own kids graduate hs and college. It's near the top of my bucket list.


----------



## harrison

AllTheSame said:


> @don that is awesome, man. Congratulations. I know your son is the one that graduated but I'm sure you helped him get there and I'm not surprised they recognized the parents' at the graduation (I've seen that done at ceremonies before). You are no doubt an awesome dad. I can't wait to see my own kids graduate hs and college. It's near the top of my bucket list.


Thanks mate - I appreciate that. I've been missing my son a lot lately and so has my wife. He recently left home so it's a bit of a tough time for us. Today was a great day.

I found it very emotional as I'm not on any meds atm - so I found myself getting pretty teary a lot throughout the ceremony. I had to keep telling myself to cut it out.  I was glad my wife had the times worked out okay too because I'm hopeless at things like that and I worry about being late or pretty much anything else you can think of. She's far more sensible and capable than I am - thank God.


----------



## AFoundLady

Honestly, I'm better off without having so called friends who are sexist/don't respect me. Goodbye.


----------



## Kevin001

Good friends are so rare....cherish them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Still driving myself crazy trying to figure out why. :sigh


----------



## Crisigv

I didn't even get a confirmation email, or tracking number yet. I wonder if I should contact them, or wait out the week. It hasn't been long enough yet, but I always get an email.


----------



## KelsKels

Listening to Phillip DeFranco and Jessica nigri on soundcloud. I've only seen her cosplays, I've never heard her.. She's actually super funny and adorable. I think I have a crush.. Like every other male age 11-26.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Burn it down to build it fresh


----------



## Blue Dino

don said:


> At one stage they told all of the students to turn and face us, the parents etc in the audience, and give us a round of applause for supporting them. That really made me get emotional. What a wonderful day.


Happy for you guys. You deserve no less as a dad. And you just notched another milestone as one.


----------



## AFoundLady

Looking back at all the people that I've ever liked romantically, they've always been of a different ethnicity and religion. You can't help who you like and race is such a minimum factor in the matters of love, at least to me. Sickens me as someone keeps mentioning about marrying someone from the same ethnic background. I mean..wtf? 21st century and I'm single as the day I was born, but skin color/religion/race are very, _very _trivial aspects and your bigoted views will not change my mind.

I suppose we just belong to completely different generations and mindsets. But the way I see it, I'll allow my future kids to choose their own religion(or lack thereof) and they'll be raised knowing that race/religion doesn't define who you are, and I'll certainly be more than alright with them marrying anyone of any race/religion.

At the end of the day, people are just people. White, brown, black, yellow,christian, muslim, hindu, buddhist or jew, beneath all these labels, we are all the very same people with a beating heart and the same red blood that courses through our veins. End of my point.


----------



## sajs

No one is worth me trying nor my time.


----------



## noydb

No one is worth me trying nor my time.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Happy for you guys. You deserve no less as a dad. And you just notched another milestone as one.


Thanks a lot - nice of you to say.


----------



## StephCurry

why is there no easy way out x


----------



## Kevin001

I look good in pink? Haven't you told me that already, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm better off alone.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Our Mobile Society and Trying to Make and Keep Close Friends*

I am feeling sad about how people come and go in this country. As soon as you feel comfortable around someone and almost consider them a good friend, they get relocated because of a job or something. People zoom about in this country and it makes it just that much harder to make friends. Very very sad.

I just lost someone that I really liked being with and could talk with this person for along time and relax and be myself with him and now he is gone because of having to change jobs. Happens too many times. :crying::frown2::serious:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I wish bad things stopped happening to me :sigh I always try to be nice and try to be good


----------



## Shy Girl 7

Will life ever get better.


----------



## AllTheSame

I just started watching Orange Is The New Black, on the advice of a friend, she said I'd really like it. And I have to say, two minutes into the pilot I'm not disappointed lmao. Goddamn. Nothing like keeping it real. Cutting to the chase. Just....go right there, first thing, that's what I always say.

"I've always loved getting clean....it's my happy place" lmao.

"You got some nice t******"!"

"You creative, I'll give you that hot-t***".


----------



## PocketoAlice

I'm so happy that there was a cancellation and I was able to get my dislocated rib adjusted today, it turns out I had herniated some tissue and it could have ended worse if I'd kept working with it out. 
And I am still so stressed with moving this month, I can't wait for it to be over so I can just relax and enjoy my own little bubble of space with my kitty. 

Also I need to stop being so easy for my friends to influence sometimes, I don't know how this roller coaster ended with me having some date in two weeks or so. Myself and my anxiety is not, noooot okay with this. lol


----------



## calichick

I feel so incredibly lonely right now.

I feel like the pit of despair, as in extremely petrified of the future and weary of my interactions with others.

I feel like nothing makes sense in my life and I'm holding on by a thread, I am gutless and anxious, obsessive and paranoid.

I am sorry to everyone in my life who I've disappointed or who has a bad view of me for whatever reason, and I try the best of my ability to live my life in the light.

I have been optimistic for so many years to fight off my demons and dispel all self-defeating doubts,

I am just running low on energy at the moment. It takes nearly every ounce of my being to try to attain my goals and conquer my fears. I am so sad and depressed right now, I hope I can overcome this.


To top these feelings off, one of my old friends has nearly pushed me into joining this cultish society that I am not comfortable with and they're already making me put forth monetary support. I feel wrecked. Absolutely wrecked.


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> I feel so incredibly lonely right now.
> 
> I feel like the pit of despair, as in extremely petrified of the future and weary of my interactions with others.
> 
> I feel like nothing makes sense in my life and I'm holding on by a thread, I am gutless and anxious, obsessive and paranoid.
> 
> I am sorry to everyone in my life who I've disappointed or who has a bad view of me for whatever reason, and I try the best of my ability to live my life in the light.
> 
> I have been optimistic for so many years to fight off my demons and dispel all self-defeating doubts,
> 
> I am just running low on energy at the moment. It takes nearly every ounce of my being to try to attain my goals and conquer my fears. I am so sad and depressed right now, I hope I can overcome this.
> 
> To top these feelings off, one of my old friends has nearly pushed me into joining this cultish society that I am not comfortable with and they're already making me put forth monetary support. I feel wrecked. Absolutely wrecked.


Damn I thought you were owning sh*t and living life.....sorry you feel bad. Cultish society? Mmmk.


----------



## noydb

NSFW


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> Damn I thought you were owning sh*t and living life.....sorry you feel bad. Cultish society? Mmmk.


Yea, there's this woman who is getting on my nerves, she's like this 5'2 overly eager Indian woman who's like the cult leader who's pestering me for money.

Makes me want to punch a b****. I will punch a b**** if these bishes overstep their boundaries.

Excuse my language.

And if by living life, you mean meeting an endless string of men in bars and at night, then yes, I am living life.

I gotta do me.


----------



## calichick

Has anyone noticed Indian people usually have a very strong aroma about them?

My nose is very sensitive to smells since my hormones are pretty jacked but I DO NOT LIKE B.O.

F***. I spend f***ing 90s of dollars on expensive a** perfume and wash profusely and take care of myself 

DO NOT INTERFERE WITH THE SCENT WITHIN 5 feet of ME!

UGH. WHY The smell? WHY?


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> And if by living life, you mean meeting an endless string of men in bars and at night, then yes, I am living life.


Yep that is what I meant. If you throat punch a b*tch I would understand. Keep your head up Cali. :squeeze


----------



## Winds

Don't leave me girl. Please stay with me tooniiight!

Nah but really I need to pay more attention to what I'm doing. That could have took an awkward turn.


----------



## AFoundLady

All I need is a chance.


----------



## StephCurry

Family from Sweden has arrived...


----------



## sajs

calichick said:


> I feel so incredibly lonely right now.
> 
> I feel like the pit of despair, as in extremely petrified of the future and weary of my interactions with others.
> 
> I feel like nothing makes sense in my life and I'm holding on by a thread, I am gutless and anxious, obsessive and paranoid.
> 
> I am sorry to everyone in my life who I've disappointed or who has a bad view of me for whatever reason, and I try the best of my ability to live my life in the light.
> 
> I have been optimistic for so many years to fight off my demons and dispel all self-defeating doubts,
> 
> I am just running low on energy at the moment. It takes nearly every ounce of my being to try to attain my goals and conquer my fears. I am so sad and depressed right now, I hope I can overcome this.
> 
> To top these feelings off, one of my old friends has nearly pushed me into joining this cultish society that I am not comfortable with and they're already making me put forth monetary support. I feel wrecked. Absolutely wrecked.


You are trolling, right?


----------



## AFoundLady

Honestly, what I want in this life is...a family I could call my own.


----------



## Rainy Cakes

Ive never felt real heartbreak until recently. Ive been hurt before but this one felt like its strongest form, I forgot what happens when you truly open yourself to someone and they decide to leave. Probably for the best, I wasn't really worth it. You've gone to college and I hope you find someone better than me. Someone more attractive, smarter, younger, you deserve so much more than I, someone so broken in all possible ways. Yet you decided to stay for that while, thanks for staying that long at least.


----------



## AFoundLady

wished you were mine. :sigh


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Currently at school, wasting my time listening to vapourwave and visiting this godforesaken website instead of preparing for yet another immeninent essay.

I drank coffee today. Perhaps it'll become a habit considering its perceived benefits right now. I'm not as tired and 'dead inside', so to speak, as I typically am on school days. Chronic sleep deprivation has been taking its toll for months now and I think that's probably a big reason as to why I feel as I do; empty of everything save for fear and despair, both of which still remain neutered, likely due to my medication. The apathy is almost bad enough to make me want to quit the medication, but it isn't quite. Nothing is 'quite'. Everything is grey, yet everything is black and white. I lack the ability to deal with such a paradox, so I just tune it out in favour of thoughts of 'I want to die' and 'I'm trash'. Getting back to the coffee, seemingly not that long ago, just one cup of coffee was enough to escalate my anxiety to the point where the only long term option was.. avoiding coffee and just dealing with the constant fatigue. Now, it's not really like that. I don't know what has changed, though I wonder sometimes. Have I just grown out of my anxiety? Has swallowing a tiny pill everyday really been this beneficial? Perhaps my Se (extraverted sensing - MBTI term) has developed enough to allow me to live in the moment just enough so as to not be terrified of everything. Just a conclusion could be attributable to personal growth, I suppose.

There's a study seminar happening today. I'm really not looking forward to it. Reason being, somewhat ironically, anxiety. The presenters really strive to appeal to the youngins, overbearing demenour and rapid engagement being just two features of such appeal. They seem to believe that it's an excellent idea to involve absolutely everybody in the room, regardless of petty factors like 'anxiety' and 'insecurity'. It really comes down to pure luck as to *how* embarrassed I get. How badly will my image be damaged this time. The answers to these questions are going to shake me up as I swerve side to side during 'the ride'. I can't control them. It's as if I'm literally at the mercy of school; fate if you dare to be general about it. It's a lousy prophecy.


----------



## Pongowaffle

On my way back for lunch, I patiently yielded to a heavyset and tie dye shirt wearing cyclist to pass before I make my right turn. The cyclist decided to show me his gratitude by launching one of the largest ball of spit I have ever seen right onto my passenger side window and gave me a long stinkeye. It took me a while to realize it was not bird poo but his spit, since I initially could not see why he would do such a thing. I still don't right now. Just too many lovely characters where I live.


----------



## chinaski

late again... what a *****. i'm going to sleep


----------



## AussiePea

So I paid for my fuel at the petrol station (which I have been to maybe 5 times in the last year) and the girl behind the counter said "bye *my name*, enjoy your day". HOW DID SHE KNOW MY NAME! I paused and just left.


----------



## AFoundLady

Felt dejected last night. But...still have my finals. I will give my all and see where this effort takes me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

AussiePea said:


> So I paid for my fuel at the petrol station (which I have been to maybe 5 times in the last year) and the girl behind the counter said "bye *my name*, enjoy your day". HOW DID SHE KNOW MY NAME! I paused and just left.


Once I got a receipt after buying something from a store with my name on it.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm tired. Drove to the other side of the city to do sales calls at stores there today (which I actually get paid more to do, but traffic just sucked), got back home to change into something cooler, because yeah, having to wear khakis to work when it's literally one hundred ****** degrees outside in August in Texas makes perfect sense...and read a few posts on here and my other sites, and went to visit my mom in the hospital. I wasn't sure what I was going to be faced with when I got to the hospital. The last update I got from my dad was she was not doing well, at all, but she kind of had a huge turning point in the last few hours. She ate something for the first time since...early Monday I think. She was actually out of her hospital bed while I was there, sitting on a chair watching tv next to my dad.

I think the visit went really well. My mom is my abuser, I've talked about her a lot on here. But it went well, I gave her a hug when I went in, asked her how she was oc, about her meds, the x-rays, how the doctors were treating her. My dad makes me lmao sometimes, the old man just does not *** around. One of her doctors made a huge mistake today (it was pretty big) and refused to fix it and he called the hospital complaint line and I'm not sure what he left on their v/m but within half an hour the director of customer relations for the hospital and the chief of staff, the head doctor, were both in her room. My dad does know how to get results.

I'm so glad she's feeling better. I was really, seriously worried.


----------



## tehuti88

Looks like the "Who has it easier"-type comments are slowly working their way back onto the site. :roll

Sure was nice while it lasted...


----------



## AFoundLady

Clenching my eyes shut
So that the tears won't stream 
Its hurting me so much :cry


----------



## Kevin001

It isn't an issue......trust me.


----------



## crimeclub

All my stuff is giving me the F.O. in the same month! I hate buying new jeans because the styles these days are ridiculous, so all my jeans are forming holes, I need to buy new front tires because they're both "smooth as a baby's bottom", Im not well-versed in auto mechanic jargon but I'm assuming he means "Theyre both lacking tread to a dangerous degree." My cat accidentally bumped some water on my MacBook, rice helped the last time it happened but it's been 1 week now and I'm pretty sure my computer just Nope'd its way out of working this time, so there's $900 alone right there. Apparently the battery in my iPhone is expanding to the point that the screen is protruding out and needs to be fixed for $90, school debt is just a bummer ever month, and I have two speeding tickets because the police don't understand I have the need for speed! Damn it!


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I can't wait til the US presidential elections are over. I'm sick of seeing that orange man everywhere on the internet.


----------



## crimeclub

TheSilentGamer said:


> I can't wait til the US presidential elections are over. I'm sick of seeing that orange man everywhere on the internet.


I'm almost certain he dashes his face with Mac & Cheese mix every morning.


----------



## blue2

Went to the gym yesterday for the first time in a year maybe I don't know only 2 or 3 others were in there, anyway I had just started doing some light cardio type stuff and a young man came into the gym in a wheelchair he obviously had deformed weak legs but he hauled his but t outa that wheelchair and started doing upper body strength training and I was thinking to myself I really am an a-hole why don't I appreciate what I have more, even though I'm a fat-a ss I can still run for ten minutes that's something that little man can never do


----------



## AFoundLady

I don't know...is there any easier way out of this?


----------



## AFoundLady

I'm just a worthless person. Dumb, unattractive, socially inept, too emotional, untalented and I could go on and on. I have tried my best, put in so much effort and if this effort is not enough, then....I don't know anymore, I really, really don't. I feel so devastated and sad. Why can't I be normal?


----------



## crimeclub

There's a harsh hangover for the history books waiting for me at work, as well as a hitler-esque State Inspection. This should be fantastic.


----------



## Arbre

To take your language learning to the next level you really need to speak and listen to people in the language. I would be too embarrassed to talk to someone in French though. Languages are interesting and I wanted to experience some of my favourite books and movies in their original language, but I don't think I can do it. Giving up on that would free up at least an hour of my time every day too.


----------



## tehuti88

I don't have the time, energy, or confidence to reply to a particular thread right now. I appreciate the people who stood up for me, though, which indicates that there were probably some really personal attacks aimed at me...interesting how those just keep coming when I've never personally attacked anybody. *Why is it so okay for people to ridicule my weight, my wordiness, my whatever, but I can't make general comments about nobody in particular...?* It's fine though, I didn't expect any less, and it's good for my expectations to be met. In fact it kind of proves my point. Double standards.

Anyway...all I want to say at the moment is, why goodbye? I'm not going anywhere. Sorry. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I started watching this video I was recommended and was at first amused. And then thought heh I do weird stuff to my walls t- WAIT A SECOND HE STICKS TRAIN TICKETS TO HIS WALLS AS WELL. I DO THAT TOO!






I don't think this is working as embedded






Edit: Nevermind it's just my browser being weird, happening with all videos for some reason.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tomorrow I'm gonna try a new bourbon


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm slowly falling in love with this (not so) new show Orange Is the New Black.

There is someone from everyone in that show in my life, past or present. And a lot of them I think are on this site, too though I'm obviously not going to name names lmao.

There is most def a Piper here. Ffs, who am I kidding there are a few I can think of, at least a few lol.

And there is most def an Alex. Just one. Not too many women can fit that role exactly, but, heh, yeah.

I don't know of a Suzanne but there probably is one. More than one "crazy eyes".

There's a Stella.

And there's a Red, lmao. There is most def a "Red".


----------



## tehuti88

I hope the new chapter of _Criminal Case_ unlocks before I have to leave for my EEG. :/


----------



## Kevin001

I don't need a lot of things...I just need you.


----------



## Blue Dino

I've been noticing a weird pattern. Every time I stay home with no plans, all of my housemates are out, probably with plans or so. And places outside will be packed and crowded. Every time I'm out, all of my housemates will just stay home and relax. And restaurants and bars will be dead and quiet. So it always makes me feel like an oddball to them and to society as a whole. But I guess this could be a good thing, especially if I want to avoid crowds.


----------



## coeur_brise

Arbre said:


> To take your language learning to the next level you really need to speak and listen to people in the language. I would be too embarrassed to talk to someone in French though. Languages are interesting and I wanted to experience some of my favourite books and movies in their original language, but I don't think I can do it. Giving up on that would free up at least an hour of my time every day too.


_Voila, ma petite Amélie. Vous n'avez pas des os en verre. Vous pouvez vous cogner a la vie. Si vous laissez passer cette chance, c'est votre coeur qui va devenir si sec et cassant que mon squelette. Alors, allez y, nom d'un chien!_

.. movies are great too.


----------



## coeur_brise

I should stop drinking Mountain Dew. It's becoming more like "mountain of shame and sweat with greasy fingers"


----------



## Blue Dino

My next door neighbor has this garden windmill ornament. I guess the spinning part might be getting rusty or something. Now it's starting to squeak endlessly, especially right now as the wind is starting to pick up. I can still hear the squeaking even with all of my windows closed.  Now i'm thinking I should just sneak up to their frontyard and duct tape the windmill.



coeur_brise said:


> I should stop drinking Mountain Dew. It's becoming more like "mountain of shame and sweat with greasy fingers"


At least you won't need a night light for your bathroom from a glowing neon yellow toilet bowl.


----------



## noydb

_NONONO._ Why now??? ?? ? ?? ? ??????????? ??


----------



## AFoundLady

Went to a social cause event tonight. Good for social exposure. Was feelimg anxious and I was a bit awkward with making small talk plus the people there were much older. Felt immature in comparison but I've got to start from somewhere and it was great meeting people from so many different countries. UAE/HK/Aus and a lady was from europe, forgot which country. But its amazing to see these people committed to social causes and humanity. Someone asked me what started my passion for my interests and I was a bit lost and was blabbering. I guess I am awkward,thank you social anxiety  immature, awkward etc. But I do have a raging passion for this and Im hoping that I'll mature and improve with age.

I guess I suck to a certain extent but Im proud of myself for not giving up. Whatevers meant to be 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I hope this overdose doesn't kill me.....or maybe I do.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I hope you're not serious. 


That defeated feeling you get when you realize you really can't help everyone.


----------



## sajs

Its so weird how someone can make you feel a lot better, make you laugh (like for real) again after a long time but then make you feel even more sad than before knowing the person (and you thought it was not possible). And also how you will always wait for something that probably wont happen or if it happens you actually wont get involved, even if you wish so hard, because you can't forget.
I will always have in my phone the log because it's the only thing I've left, but I also wish I would lose the phone or get it stolen. I knew this song would eventually be the description of the end, because I foresaw the end.


----------



## AllTheSame

I just did a sales call that was just really strange. It's an unusual store my boss just added. They cater to a demographic that most stores ignore. Anyway I'm looking through the inventory in the back room searching for our product and I see they have a 2nd floor in their back room. So I go up there and it's pitch black, no lights at all and is just huge. I installed a flashlight app on my phone so I could see. And is its row after row of just wierd stuff...huge wall sized pictures, housewares, kitchen appliances. Stuff they don't even sell. It's nowhere in their store. And it looks like it's been up there for a while. Just strange. Why in the *** would anyone do that? There must have been half a million dollars worth of stuff up there. It was kind of creepy lol.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## AFoundLady

Feel like killing myself tbh. can't take this misery anymore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Last nights I broke my iPhone charger cable so I had no phone access. I woke up this morning on poor sleep and my body/intuition said "don't ride your bike to work today", of course ignored that and as soon as I started pedalling my mangled knee said "turn back and ring a cab", of course I ignored that too. Then I saw an old lady walking her dog on the sidewalk so I moved onto the road for a sec out of respect, of course there was broken glass where I ended up riding and I got a flat tire because of it. At first I didn't notice my tire losing some air because I had my earphones blasting tunes, by the time I did it was too late and I had to chain my bike to a bus stop poll and walk to work. Since my phone was dead cause of the broken cable I couldn't ring a cab and began walking the rest of the way thinking I'd be opening shop late. Lucky for me a bus showed up while I was walking and got me in on time to open. Then I had to ring my boss to cover for me for 15 minutes so that I could ring a cab($20 fare) and go get my bike to the store at least. Now I need to go get a new tire tube so I can ride home. All that on poor sleep and an empty stomach. Great start to my day/weekend & all because I ignored my own intuition upon waking


----------



## Ominous Indeed

To burn 1500 dollars on a laptop or not..? That is the question of the day.


----------



## KelsKels

Idk if No Mans Sky is really worth the money and hype. I mean it is huge and it's cool that everything is randomly generated and whatever.. But when you get down to it it's just a basic exploration/crafting game. I feel like it'd be fun at first, but after a few hours of getting all the same components over and over with the only difference being the random gibberish name and color.... Idk. It'd get boring maybe. I'd like to buy it just to see if I'm right or not but I don't have the money to waste.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> Idk if No Mans Sky is really worth the money and hype. I mean it is huge and it's cool that everything is randomly generated and whatever.. But when you get down to it it's just a basic exploration/crafting game. I feel like it'd be fun at first, but after a few hours of getting all the same components over and over with the only difference being the random gibberish name and color.... Idk. It'd get boring maybe. I'd like to buy it just to see if I'm right or not but I don't have the money to waste.


 I don't know. When it comes to games I always kind of found that when I paid for one, that would give me more incentive to give it a fair shot even if I didn't like it that much. I don't really game but I played around with it off and on. I would have probably not played half the games I have played if I didn't pay for them.


----------



## Arbre

KelsKels said:


> Idk if No Mans Sky is really worth the money and hype. I mean it is huge and it's cool that everything is randomly generated and whatever.. But when you get down to it it's just a basic exploration/crafting game. I feel like it'd be fun at first, but after a few hours of getting all the same components over and over with the only difference being the random gibberish name and color.... Idk. It'd get boring maybe. I'd like to buy it just to see if I'm right or not but I don't have the money to waste.


I've seen it getting mediocre to bad reviews. Which surprised me since it looked good and like the type of game I would like (one reason I loved the Mass Effect games is because they had some space exploration).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The beauty of having the place to myself is I can walk around nude for as long as I like


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Why didn't I listen to Bowling for Soup, I listened to all the other bands that were doing the exact same thing during that time.


----------



## ambivalentloner

I just looked at all 43 photos of somebody's infected leg on Imgur. Damn my curiosity. I hope I don't have nightmares tonight.
Anyway, to reassure anyone who's reading this: the guy's leg eventually heals and he lives.

I'm on my period in bed and eating a bag of chocolate chips (the kind you bake with). I don't give a fignewton.
I need to go grocery shopping and I hate it.


----------



## millenniumman75

My hospital bills.


----------



## crimeclub

I got arrested tonight and did some time... 10 minutes untill I paid my $420 bail for my unpaid speeding ticket.






Street cred...


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I got arrested tonight and did some time... 10 minutes untill I paid my $420 bail for my unpaid speeding ticket.
> 
> Street cred...


 *gasp* you're kidding! How did that go down? That is scary! More scary than the three trips to the ER I took in July.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> *gasp* you're kidding! How did that go down? That is scary! More scary than the three trips to the ER I took in July.


I called a friend to take my car home so it didn't get towed, they patted me down, then cuffed me and took me to the police station, patted me down and I mean they patted EVERYTHING down, then they took my belongings and took down my info, then I sat down for a few minutes and watched the Olympics, then they told me the bail which I then paid. Then they gave my stuff to me and said "Here you go man, drive slower next time." Then I called a friend to pick me up and drive me home.

So clearly it was pretty intense.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm, that was a surprise. A good one though.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I called a friend to take my car home so it didn't get towed, they patted me down, then cuffed me and took me to the police station, patted me down and I mean they patted EVERYTHING down, then they took my belongings and took down my info, then I sat down for a few minutes and watched the Olympics, then they told me the bail which I then paid. Then they gave my stuff to me and said "Here you go man, drive slower next time." Then I called a friend to pick me up and drive me home.
> 
> So clearly it was pretty intense.


I was pulled over and patted down on the way home from my father's funeral (four hour drive from his American hometown to my house)...going 84 in a 65. It was the first weekend in February (getting down to -10F at home), and my brother turned OFF the heat! I asked him to turn it down, and he turned it off. I was in a rush to get home because I had to be at work the next day and got pulled over and patted down. My brother sat in the passenger seat and saw the whole thing.

It was a $115 ticket. I got home to a house that was 40F and took six hours with three space heaters and a furnace on full-blast to get the house back up to 68F.

Were you going 30+ mph over the speed limit or was it just the outstanding tickets?


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> I was pulled over and patted down on the way home from my father's funeral (four hour drive from his American hometown to my house)...going 84 in a 65. It was the first weekend in February (getting down to -10F at home), and my brother turned OFF the heat! I asked him to turn it down, and he turned it off. I was in a rush to get home because I had to be at work the next day and got pulled over and patted down. My brother sat in the passenger seat and saw the whole thing.
> 
> It was a $115 ticket. I got home to a house that was 40F and took six hours with three space heaters and a furnace on full-blast to get the house back up to 68F.
> 
> Were you going 30+ mph over the speed limit or was it just the outstanding tickets?


I think it was about 20 over but it was a ticket I forgot about so left it unpaid for about 8 months, I've been pulled over a few times a left with a warning and none of them mentioned the ticket until I made an illegal left turn last night and the original officer pulled me over.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I think it was about 20 over but it was a ticket I forgot about so left it unpaid for about 8 months, I've been pulled over a few times a left with a warning and none of them mentioned the ticket until I made an illegal left turn last night and the original officer pulled me over.


How is that going to look on a rap sheet? I hope they don't leave the arrest on your record if you are willing to pay for the ticket.
You have a career in the making with your nursing stuff. I wouldn't want this ruining chances of hiring.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> How is that going to look on a rap sheet? I hope they don't leave the arrest on your record if you are willing to pay for the ticket.
> You have a career in the making with your nursing stuff. I wouldn't want this ruining chances of hiring.


It is on my record permanently but I figure an unpaid speeding ticket won't be too detrimental, I have a good working history and some great references. But yeah it sucks that I now technically have a criminal record.


----------



## noydb

crimeclub said:


> It is on my record permanently but I figure an unpaid speeding ticket won't be too detrimental, I have a good working history and some great references. But yeah it sucks that I now technically have a criminal record.


But at least now you are _officially_ part of the crimeclub 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> It is on my record permanently but I figure an unpaid speeding ticket won't be too detrimental, I have a good working history and some great references. But yeah it sucks that I now technically have a criminal record.


I'd push to have that expunged someday - get a lawyer.

I can imagine somebody looking that up - Crimeclub? Yeah, he got arrested for an unpaid speeding ticket.....ooooh, that means he'll move too fast with his health care. It'll cost us money in the office - we charge by the hour.



noydb said:


> But at least now you are _officially_ part of the crimeclub
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Completely unintentional, though. I feel bad for him. :yes
He's a very upstanding guy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm so lucky I got that cabbie, anyone else would have told me to piss off


----------



## Kevin001

I was low key flirting with an ex teacher of mine and I say isn't your last name ___? She goes no its ____. We both awkwardly laughed but I bet she felt bad....her face was flushed. Common mistake....its been awhile. I didn't forget about you, lol.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm very good at distracting myself, at occupying my mind to try to get off of something that's depressing as ***....at times when I have no control, or where I really can't do much of anything to help, or anything to improve the situation like right now. I'm getting into MGSV finally. Ffs I've had that game for Idk how many months and I just really started playing it. It is addictive as ***. There's a love / hate relationship when you're trying to get over the learning curve, and figure the game out but after that you're hooked.

I'm alternating between that and binge watching Orange Is the New Black which I'm really starting to like a lot. I think Piper is going to end up as someone's *****, or she's going to go totally hardcore. Like Walter White did in Breaking Bad lmao. Now that would be funny if they could pull that off but I don't think her character could.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't want to go anywhere tomorrow.


----------



## tehuti88

(Nothing to do with the posts ahead of mine.)

This is getting super annoying and borderline creepy/weird.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I found the solution to all my problems but it costs $25,000... cause that's what the cure is, $25,000.


----------



## tehuti88

Also, *one* of my blog entries has gotten exactly *one* new hit in the three weeks since it's been posted (4 hits total).

It's sad that I even notice something like this...but what makes me sadder is that newest entries used to actually get at least a hit or two a day. I would actually check every day, and those one or two new hits, even without any comments, gave me a tiny bit of hope that at least somebody was _looking_. Which gave an infinitesimal chance that maybe somebody was reading. That was the most hope I had to grasp at, the *only* motivation to keep writing--one or two hits a day without comments. This, however, has been three weeks with *nothing*. 

It sucks to see how fast everyone (i. e., two or three people, _if_ that many) lost what tiny bit of interest they might have had. Probably there was no real interest at all. The one person who commented more than once apparently disappeared from the site two months ago; always happens. I kept posting in the lame hopes they'd return but I guess not. My readers *never* return. The hit today must've been an accident. A misclick. All the hits must have been accidents. That's the only thing that makes sense.

I'm a crap writer. I don't know why I thought I might be any good.


----------



## crimeclub

tehuti88 said:


> Also, *one* of my blog entries has gotten exactly *one* new hit in the three weeks since it's been posted (4 hits total).
> 
> It's sad that I even notice something like this...but what makes me sadder is that newest entries used to actually get at least a hit or two a day. I would actually check every day, and those one or two new hits, even without any comments, gave me a tiny bit of hope that at least somebody was _looking_. Which gave an infinitesimal chance that maybe somebody was reading. That was the most hope I had to grasp at, the *only* motivation to keep writing--one or two hits a day without comments. This, however, has been three weeks with *nothing*.
> 
> It sucks to see how fast everyone (i. e., two or three people, _if_ that many) lost what tiny bit of interest they might have had. Probably there was no real interest at all. The one person who commented more than once apparently disappeared from the site two months ago; always happens. I kept posting in the lame hopes they'd return but I guess not. My readers *never* return. The hit today must've been an accident. A misclick. All the hits must have been accidents. That's the only thing that makes sense.
> 
> I'm a crap writer. I don't know why I thought I might be any good.


Probably not people losing interest in your posts but just different 'eras' of users moving on from the site therefore new waves of users that aren't aware of your past contributions/reputation so they aren't drawn to seek out your blog posts.


----------



## HenDoggy

How good this show on Netflix is "making a murderer"



Alpaca said:


> The springy door stop never failed to give me a good scare if I were unfortunate enough to run into it. If there were a sound to signify my impending doom, I'd like to imagine I'd hear a comical spring.


Lol, I HATE those things!


----------



## crimeclub

Always too much month at the end of the Klonopin and Adderall... I've got a hell of a next couple weeks, like pivotal stuff and I'm nearly out of the two meds that make my life work. 

Two weeks of no personality, shaky hands while in public, barely any ability to leave my apartment, and no eye-contact with anyone here we come!


----------



## KelsKels

Feeling awful... No friends, no family, no job. Yeah, I'm married but my husband is almost always working or with friends. I feel like crap. Had a panic attack last night thinking about my health and how I don't want the rest of my life to be this worthless. I'm afraid I'm wasting my best years, my health will decline and it'll only get worse from here, which I can't imagine. Ended up sleeping for 24+ hours. I just wish I felt better.. I wish I was normal. Whenever I'm on meds I can't stand the side effects and I end up hating them and being very anti-medication.... The I have panic attacks and hit rock bottom and feel like I should give them a try again. I just wish I knew what to do.. Wish I had answers.

Also keep looking at my full biological sisters Instagram... Idk why. I haven't talked to her since I was 9, and I was extremely mean to her out of jealousy. They gave me up for adoption but kept her, and cut all ties with me when she was born. I feel like she is the good version of me.. What I should have been. But I'm the defective version that was scrapped.

Yup.. There ya go. Super deep sob story. Wahhhh wah wah. Ugh. I'm just gonna go dwell in self pity and play minecraft for a while because I'm lame.


----------



## Flutterlee

I have a vision of who I wanna be. A person who is perfectly comfortable in a job interview or a graduate school group interview. I see a person who is able to be confident in her accomplishments and be unafraid of showing them to others. I see a person who isn't afraid to show herself. I see a person who doesn't automatically thing people are criticizing her, or attacking her. Trying to be that person each day. I am trying to make small steps every single day.


----------



## Humesday

Ah well. I suppose I'll just have to go ahead and be _that_ guy again.


----------



## sad1231234

KelsKels said:


> Feeling awful... No friends, no family, no job. Yeah, I'm married but my husband is almost always working or with friends. I feel like crap. Had a panic attack last night thinking about my health and how I don't want the rest of my life to be this worthless. I'm afraid I'm wasting my best years, my health will decline and it'll only get worse from here, which I can't imagine. Ended up sleeping for 24+ hours. I just wish I felt better.. I wish I was normal. Whenever I'm on meds I can't stand the side effects and I end up hating them and being very anti-medication.... The I have panic attacks and hit rock bottom and feel like I should give them a try again. I just wish I knew what to do.. Wish I had answers.
> 
> Also keep looking at my full biological sisters Instagram... Idk why. I haven't talked to her since I was 9, and I was extremely mean to her out of jealousy. They gave me up for adoption but kept her, and cut all ties with me when she was born. I feel like she is the good version of me.. What I should have been. But I'm the defective version that was scrapped.
> 
> Yup.. There ya go. Super deep sob story. Wahhhh wah wah. Ugh. I'm just gonna go dwell in self pity and play minecraft for a while because I'm lame.


That is an awful lot to go through, wow.


----------



## AllTheSame

@KelsKels I agree that is a whole lot to have to deal with. Ffs. And meds are really next to impossible to figure out. I'm going through this with my 15 yr old daughter right now. There is no way to gauge what will work on one person and not another. It's all just trial and error. I hope you find something that works for you soon. Some people seem to eventually find one that's really effective, and some people in my experience never do. I've been on antidepressants since I was fifteen, so that's....longer than I'm willing to admit. Years and years. And I've never really found one that worked. I've found anti-anxiety meds that work for me but not antidepressants. I hope you have better luck than me, don't give up trying.


----------



## KelsKels

sad1231234 said:


> That is an awful lot to go through, wow.


A lot of people go through a lot worse.. I'm just upset because I wallow in my problems instead of fixing them.


----------



## KelsKels

AllTheSame said:


> @KelsKels I agree that is a whole lot to have to deal with. Ffs. And meds are really next to impossible to figure out. I'm going through this with my 15 yr old daughter right now. There is no way to gauge what will work on one person and not another. It's all just trial and error. I hope you find something that works for you soon. Some people seem to eventually find one that's really effective, and some people in my experience never do. I've been on antidepressants since I was fifteen, so that's....longer than I'm willing to admit. Years and years. And I've never really found one that worked. I've found anti-anxiety meds that work for me but not antidepressants. I hope you have better luck than me, don't give up trying.


Thank you for the support, honestly. I always read your posts and I feel for you man.. I know what it's like to be suicidal and attempt it. Although I've never been on the other side.. I know it must be difficult dealing with what your daughter is going through. I really wish all of you the best as well. From the bottom of my heart I think you deserve all the best in life. I guess all we can do is be strong and keep all hope alive. Hugs from me to you :squeeze


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> Also keep looking at my full biological sisters Instagram... Idk why. I haven't talked to her since I was 9, and I was extremely mean to her out of jealousy. They gave me up for adoption but kept her, and cut all ties with me when she was born. I feel like she is the good version of me.. What I should have been. But I'm the defective version that was scrapped.


 I don't even know what to say. This part here just hurts to read. How could someone do that?


----------



## AllTheSame

@KelsKels (((hugs))) back to you. Please don't ever believe you were ever "defective" or were "scrapped" as you put it. I really hope you don't believe that. Please don't.

I've spent a lot of time talking to my daughter this weekend about me and her mom's divorce. Having some very serious talks that ended in tears, and I think in some ways she feels like it's her fault somehow. And I don't know why, I seriously have no idea because it is most def not her fault, in any way. But for some reason kids seem to think that it is. It's very, very common to think that they had something to do with it. And nothing could be further from the truth.

I'd tell you the same thing that I'd tell my daughter, that you have nothing to be ashamed of, or to feel guilty about. There's no reason you should ever feel "defective" or not good enough.

I left my daughter a two-page note today (and anyone that knows me knows I could've gone on for ten pages) and one of the things I wanted to talk to her about is learning how to love herself. I told her she's not broken. I told her to stop with the negative self-talk. It's OK to not be perfect. It's OK to have problems and to be anxious. It's really OK. Seriously. No one expects you to be perfect. I told her that I think we start hating ourselves when we start with the negative self-talk. Then we start to believe it. Then we don't even realize we're doubting ourselves anymore because it becomes a habit, and then you start to truly not believe in yourself anymore. You start to believe in the negative self-talk and it becomes the truth to you. But it's not...those are just lies you tell yourself. You'll be OK. Half the battle is just believing that you're OK and that you have the strength to be OK, but the thing is....you already have it. You just have to believe you have it


----------



## millenniumman75

None of us are defective - it's the habit of negative thinking.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Stand-up comedy.


----------



## coeur_brise

Blue Dino said:


> At least you won't need a night light for your bathroom from a glowing neon yellow toilet bowl.


Now that would be cool. Much better than having green poop from black dyes found in black dyed food. There's a boba that does that actually. Dang China. Hehe.

I wish I could stop living behind a screen. The internet houses my wildest dreams. And none of it seems real in any way. Always watching vicariously. Blue paradise on an LCD screen. At the tip of your finger sits mountains of green. Things aren't always what they see.


----------



## Nunuc

HenDoggy said:


> How good this show on Netflix is "making a murderer"


Yeah, though he probably still killed her.


----------



## Miach

I think I could have BPD. It would explain a lot about the behavior in my life. I match 8 or at least 7 out of the 9 symptoms of BPD, and you only need a minimum of 5 to possibly be diagnosed with it.

Abandonment is the one that I'm not completely sure about, because I've never had a relationship. But a big part of that is because I'm worried that I will be abandoned.

I have identity disturbance; I feel bad about myself then I feel good from moment to moment. I also don't feel like I know who I am, and I think my personality changes.

I behave impulsively, making me do bad things.

I have suicidal behavior and self harm. Although I haven't self harmed in a while, my scars are quite fresh.

I have emotional instability. I do experience intense negative feelings just from day to day situations. I feel intense sadness, and sometimes anger that can last a while. And I also have intense mood changes, which can make me go from fine to despairing within minutes or hours.

I have chronic feelings of emptiness, and as described, it does make me feel like there is nothing inside.

I have inappropriate anger, which, for me, as described, is intense anger which is stronger than the situation warrants.

And lastly, stress induced paranoia or dissociation. I do sometimes worry that people picking on me or trying to cause me harm, when there is no reasonable reason for it. That would be the paranoia. The worst case of this for me, was when my nanny made cakes for me and I threw them away, because I was worried that she was trying to poison me. There was no reasonable reason for me to think this, and this is not a normal thing to do.
As for the dissociation, I do feel sometimes numb and zoned out and that things are unreal. And I can feel emotionally dead inside fairly often.

I didn't realize I was this messed up until now. I haven't been diagnosed with it, so I'm not going to say that I have this, but just reflecting on myself, it is clear that I'm more messed up than I thought, even though I knew I wasn't right. I don't feel like I'm in control anymore, I don't know if anyone is in control. It is like people are under the illusion that they are in control, but they are not driving, they are a passenger. I don't know if that's true or not, but it's what I'm thinking. And I don't like it.


----------



## HenDoggy

Nunuc said:


> Yeah, though he probably still killed her.


I've only seen two episode so I can't really draw to any conclusions myself. But this documentary is so heavily bias lol


----------



## bad baby

Because I'm not a pretty girl. Guys put little to no effort in getting to know me. They flub me with a few words and expect that I will be grateful they gave me any attention at all. **** that. I will never feel 100% woman, I will never feel feminine and beautiful, but I'm just gonna have to learn to be happy with that, which I'm not, at the moment.


----------



## bad baby

My toothache's been causing me terrible headaches. I have no dental insurance. I was hoping it would turn out to be minor / temporary problem, but it flares up every time I eat and is getting worse. Most of the reduced-cost clinic are for residents of the valley / DTES. Painkillers giving me so much nausea :c


----------



## bad baby

...here it comes again. DhJjaidhhajakjchakjshchchchchjs


----------



## Crisigv

I want to go home.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Just when you thought I couldn't become even more of a pariah...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I often feel like some Americans forget they have a Federal Gov't when there's a Presidential election on. Obama or whoever can make all the promises in the world but the day after he/she is elected in they do have to run things by people before they get done and if congress is gridlocked by unfavourable opposition/balance of power then whatever was promised can go out the window. Two years of money thrown into primaries and rallies when if the process was made more efficient a good portion of that money could be invested in improving the country itself. Then 4 or 8 years later everyone is on about how terrible the last President was and the soap opera begins again. Our last Federal election was considered to be a long one for us and it was something like 78 days, then it was back to business, lol. I can't say that I'm well informed about it all since I'm not American and don't really delve all that deep into your politics but it's the general vibe I get every 4 years


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Paperback Writer said:


> Just when you thought I couldn't become even more of a pariah...


I know the feeling bro, it sucks


----------



## AllTheSame

My 15 year old daughter. Of course.

My ex-wife wanted some mommy and daughter time with her today. She's in a psychiatric hospital and she's allowed two visitors at a time so I could have gone, but I think they needed some girl time. My ex-wife told me she's doing well, as well as could be expected now.

I'm worried. Very worried. I haven't been sleeping much and when I do I seem to wake up every twenty minutes and I'm having really fuqed up, very strange dreams the last two nights.

When my ex-wife and I said our last goodbye before she went in Friday night we watched her go into her unit and this girl said "damn you look a model, you're pretty". And....yeah. That young lady, we'll call her Poet, for reasons I won't go into...was hitting on my daughter today. And so was another girl. It's a girls only unit thank the gods, thank god......so I don't have to worry about boys because that's the very last ****** thing she needs right now. But ffs now on top of everything else I'm worried about lesbians trying to pick up my teenage daughter in a psychiatric hospital.

Does life really get any stranger than this? Does life get any more fuqed up than this?? Seriously? Seriously?


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - this is weird.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> My 15 year old daughter. Of course.
> 
> My ex-wife wanted some mommy and daughter time with her today. She's in a psychiatric hospital and she's allowed two visitors at a time so I could have gone, but I think they needed some girl time. My ex-wife told me she's doing well, as well as could be expected now.
> 
> I'm worried. Very worried. I haven't been sleeping much and when I do I seem to wake up every twenty minutes and I'm having really fuqed up, very strange dreams the last two nights.
> 
> When my ex-wife and I said our last goodbye before she went in Friday night we watched her go into her unit and this girl said "damn you look a model, you're pretty". And....yeah. That young lady, we'll call her Poet, for reasons I won't go into...was hitting on my daughter today. And so was another girl. It's a girls only unit thank the gods, thank god......so I don't have to worry about boys because that's the very last ****** thing she needs right now. But ffs now on top of everything else I'm worried about lesbians trying to pick up my teenage daughter in a psychiatric hospital.
> 
> Does life really get any stranger than this? Does life get any more fuqed up than this?? Seriously? Seriously?


Wow - I didn't know you daughter was in the hospital. It is the short-term, right?


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - I didn't know you daughter was in the hospital. It is the short-term, right?


She'll probably be there for at least a week but it could be 30 days or more. She was having suicidal thoughts, and she had a specific plan on how to do it, that's why they put her in there. I'm trying to just....keep going. I'm trying to think about the funny things that have happened since she's been there, and there have been some. But tbh my heart is broken, man. I don't know what to do for her that I haven't already done. I don't know what to talk to her about, that we haven't already talked about. Or what advice to give that I haven't given. And, I guess that's why she's there. Idk.

Prayers are much needed and advice is welcome man. Idk what to do with her. Her mom knows less about how to help her than I do. She is just a mess. She broke down Friday night after we admitted her, sobbing uncontrollably in the parking lot for ten minutes while I tried to calm her down.

I visited with her for an hour yesterday and she seemed....better. I made her laugh a few times. We talked for the entire hour. I bought her some books ($60 at Barnes & Noble), and my ex-wife told me today that she loves them, she's shared them with the other girls in the unit and they love them. I bought her some t-shirts she wanted.

I just....feel helpless man. Idk what else I can do for her. We have talked about this....for hours. Idk what else I can say to her to make her stop self-harming. To make her stop with the suicidal thoughts. I'm out of ideas. Idk what else to do.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> She'll probably be there for at least a week but it could be 30 days or more. She was having suicidal thoughts, and she had a specific plan on how to do it, that's why they put her in there. I'm trying to just....keep going. I'm trying to think about the funny things that have happened since she's been there, and there have been some. But tbh my heart is broken, man. I don't know what to do for her that I haven't already done. I don't know what to talk to her about, that we haven't already talked about. Or what advice to give that I haven't given. And, I guess that's why she's there. Idk.
> 
> Prayers are much needed and advice is welcome man. Idk what to do with her. Her mom knows less about how to help her than I do. She is just a mess. She broke down Friday night after we admitted her, sobbing uncontrollably in the parking lot for ten minutes while I tried to calm her down.
> 
> I visited with her for an hour yesterday and she seemed....better. I made her laugh a few times. We talked for the entire hour. I bought her some books ($60 at Barnes & Noble), and my ex-wife told me today that she loves them, she's shared them with the other girls in the unit and they love them. I bought her some t-shirts she wanted.
> 
> I just....feel helpless man. Idk what else I can do for her. We have talked about this....for hours. Idk what else I can say to her to make her stop self-harming. To make her stop with the suicidal thoughts. I'm out of ideas. Idk what else to do.


Getting her help, in this instance, was the best thing, man. She has to get to the root of the problem - the self-harm and well, self-destruction. She has to realize that she is a valuable and VALUED person.

I don't want to be the one to say this, but the pain of your divorce and your ex-wife's issues may come up. As long as you are doing something constructive with yourself, she will see that and know that there is light at the end of the tunnel. As for your ex-wife, and you have brought up that she has had issues, that could be something you may have to have monitored.

I know that is something I have had to deal with with my mom. My dad didn't know what to do and my parents divorced. I was left with a lot of shame because my peers would tease me about some of the things she did. They had no clue. I had to realize that. I also had to realize that my parents were people, too, and in spite of everything that happened, they did the best they could given what they had.

Speaking of which, I have to call my mom. I had to visit her on Thursday because she wasn't showering (afraid of "things" in the pipes - they always seem to change). She swears she showers, but the sign-in book has no indication. When she showers, they checkmark her name (and due to my mom's mistrust, she initializes it along with the checkmark - no mark in August!)

We completely worked stuff out and I am her personal guardian. I made her take a shower by getting her things and putting them by the bathroom door. She asked me "where did you get this attitude?". I told her "I got it from YOU!" - she laughed and knew that it would be okay.

The sick irony is that I would make a really good father with all of this!


----------



## AllTheSame

Yeah. Thanks for the feedback, for the advice. Every single online friend I've talked to about this, every irl friend, every relative has said that me and my ex-wife made the right decision in getting her admitted (I started a thread about it). It was one of the hardest things that I've ever in my life had to do. But I believe she's where she needs to be right now.

I managed to wait until I was in my car, alone, away from my daughter and my ex-wife, but Friday night after we admitted her and I was alone I just lost it. Completely.

Our divorce has come up. It came up Friday night when she was admitted, when we did a video conference with the doctor at the hospital. My ex-girlfriend's suicide also came up. Some very, very real, very painful issues came up. I do feel like I most def have to keep an eye on my ex-wife. She does very stupid, very crazy things all with good intentions sometimes. And then she goes on the warpath sometimes and she most def does not have good intentions, she's out for blood, and she can get ****** crazy. I understand I think a little bit how it might be to care for someone, like you care for your mom. You watch out for them, you protect them, you help them as much as you possibly can but like with my ex-wife, she's a grown woman, she's a big girl, she makes most of the decisions wrt my kids because she's the custodial parent. So I have to watch her. Very, very closely. This is a woman who spent $400 an ounce on designer Mountainberry Kush, when we needed that money for repairs on the house, and clothes for the kids. So. Yeah. I have to watch her. Like a hawk. And btw it sounds like you'd be an awesome father MM, you take very good care of your mom.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

This piece of text is google translated, and there are mistakes, but I might go in and edit them out tomorrow. It's taken from a book about one refugee escaping the country North Korea. I find it interesting, and I thought I'd share it with you guys.

Teens from North Korea spends from two months to two years at Hangyoreh Realschule and college. This state boarding school, which collaborates with Hanawo, was established in 2006. Its purpose was to help newly arrived youngsters from the north who do not fit into the South Korean school system. Almost all the young people are struggling with fundamental reading skills and ability to learn mathematics. Some of them have cognitive impairments that shoulder acute malnutrition when they were infants. Even the brightest North Korean youngsters only know historic world history related to the myths of their great leader, Kim 2 sung, and his beloved son Kim Jong-il. << The North Korean education is useless to live in South Korea>, said Hangyorehs principal, Gwak Jong-moon, when I met him. <When you are hungry, you will not learn anything, and teachers will not teach you. Many of our students have been living in hiding in China for many years, without schooling. Growing up in North Korea they ate the bark off the trees and thought it was normal> <. When they went to the movies during field trips, got the youngest North Koreans often panic when the light was dimmed. They feared that someone would kidnap them. They are also confused by the way South Koreans speak Korean. Their language is infected Americanism syop'ing (shopping) and k'akt'eil (cocktail). The Korean refugees find it amazing that money can be saved on plastic credit cards. Pizza, hot dogs and hamburgers - the main constituents of South Korean youth diet - give them stomach upsets. The same goes for large servings of rice, which at one time was important in the diet, but that in time the famine has been food for the rich in North Korea. A teenage girl at Hangyoreh School gargled liquid fabric softener, in the belief that it was mouthwash. Another used detergent as baking powder. Many are terrified when they hear the sound of an electric washing machine for the first time. In addition to being paranoid, forfirrede and suffer periodic techno phobia, refugees suffers often from diseases that almost does not exist in South Korea. Ordinary medical disorders are often difficult to diagnose, according to Chun, because the North Korean patients are unaccustomed, and suspiciously set, to doctors who ask personal questions and prints medications. Men, women, and children have serious dental problems due to malnutrition and lack of calcium in their diet.


----------



## millenniumman75

Another run.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah. Thanks for the feedback, for the advice. Every single online friend I've talked to about this, every irl friend, every relative has said that me and my ex-wife made the right decision in getting her admitted (I started a thread about it). It was one of the hardest things that I've ever in my life had to do. But I believe she's where she needs to be right now.
> 
> I managed to wait until I was in my car, alone, away from my daughter and my ex-wife, but Friday night after we admitted her and I was alone I just lost it. Completely.
> 
> Our divorce has come up. It came up Friday night when she was admitted, when we did a video conference with the doctor at the hospital. My ex-girlfriend's suicide also came up. Some very, very real, very painful issues came up. I do feel like I most def have to keep an eye on my ex-wife. She does very stupid, very crazy things all with good intentions sometimes. And then she goes on the warpath sometimes and she most def does not have good intentions, she's out for blood, and she can get ****** crazy. I understand I think a little bit how it might be to care for someone, like you care for your mom. You watch out for them, you protect them, you help them as much as you possibly can but like with my ex-wife, she's a grown woman, she's a big girl, she makes most of the decisions wrt my kids because she's the custodial parent. So I have to watch her. Very, very closely. This is a woman who spent $400 an ounce on designer Mountainberry Kush, when we needed that money for repairs on the house, and clothes for the kids. So. Yeah. I have to watch her. Like a hawk. And btw it sounds like you'd be an awesome father MM, you take very good care of your mom.


Thanks, man.

Yeah, my mom has to still do her own things, but there are things that I do have to step in on.  The staff threaten to call me if she doesn't shower after a certain period of time...their boss doesn't want that, but I insist. The rest of the stuff she is good at - she can still cook. I just asked her about a family recipe tonight. 

Hospitalization is an ordeal on the entire family. It's been 28 years since my mother was committed the first time, and my brother (who was barely 9 at the time) still to this day has never spoken about what happened. My dad was distraught because there was nothing he could do. In 1988, my mom went from sane to being committed in six months. It was the most bizarre thing I had ever seen. Unlike my brother, I remember a bit more of what my mom was like - I was 13 when everything went downhill.

Your daughter needs to know ASAP that none of what you and your ex-wife are going through, together or separately, has anything to do with her. Even if she does understand that, it must be told to her directly. The more clarification, the better. This was a crucial point I needed to know. Yes, I developed anxiety within weeks of her hospitalization. January 28, 1989 was the first panic attack I ever remember having. Yeah - I remember the date. It became a tool for me to keep myself out of trouble - if course, it worked a little too well. :lol


----------



## AllTheSame

@MILLENIUMMAN75 Yeah. I tell her all the time, I've told her thousands of times, the divorce is not your fault. She's 15 now. So when me and my ex-wife actually started having big problems she was nine years old. Her brother and sister were seven. There is a big, a huge difference between nine years old and seven. All kids absorb everything around them, but my daughter remembers things that my son and other daughter do not have a clue about, they were too young. I have told her over and over the divorce, none of what happened is her fault and I'm going to continue to do so. Kids have a way of taking on guilt that is not their own, blame that is not their own in these situations. It most definitely is not her fault. She had nothing to do with it and I'm trying really trying to convince her of that.

I'm really, really sorry about your mom, MM. I mean that. I....don't know how I'd handle that. My mom has her own issues, she got her master's degree in psychology, she graduated Magna Cum Laude from a huge university years ago (she's graduated with honors twice. And. She is just crazy. She is certifiably, ****** crazy. She doesn't practice anymore thank God. She's doesn't look after herself. She has a very, very serious addiction to painkillers that me and my dad are trying to work on with her. She recently came off her painkillers and got on Symoboxyn, which is a drug that heroine addicts use to come off their drug. This is the woman that raised me. She had prescriptions for Oxytocin, Vicodin, Valium, Tylenol with Codiene, she had a pain pump installed on her spine, she has had these morphine "lollipops" that are normally only prescribed for cancer patients given to her. This is the woman that was high for the entire time she was being a mother to me. So I understand how it is having to take care of someone that's....broken....someone that was at one time supposed to be taking care of you. My mom was my abuser when I was little. She didn't just smack me or hit me when I was being bad, she really, really hurt me. She went in all in. I've gone to the ER before because of her. And now I'm having to help take care of her. That's....difficult to do, but I love her, because she's my mom. I help take care of her because she's my mom.


----------



## AllTheSame

^ My daughter knows my ex-wife had affairs also, and that is a big part of this, too. She knows we just didn't have "irreconcilable differences" and go our separate ways. She remembers. It got ugly.


I'm trying to reinforce that it's not her fault but I feel like...she's just not hearing me sometimes.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> ^ My daughter knows my ex-wife had affairs also, and that is a big part of this, too. She knows we just didn't have "irreconcilable differences" and go our separate ways. She remembers. It got ugly.
> 
> I'm trying to reinforce that it's not her fault but I feel like...she's just not hearing me sometimes.


Your daughter will have to realize it. That's her goal, just like you have had to do the same. Just be patient.

I know what to look out for (even though I doubt it will happen, but I do have her personality).


----------



## Kevin001

I need a better camera for making videos....like for real. Camera sucks.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

How much I dread the start of this next semester in 10 days. It's so hot and humid this summer. Even just going out to the mailbox makes you feel exhausted and soaking wet. Last thing I want to be doing is going from class to class on foot, across a large campus and getting to each class out of breath and sweating like an animal. Ugh. All of it just...mehhhh


----------



## Winds

So you just going to remove and hide the magnet T in my "Go Panthers" message. I gotcha you. I'm just going to get a marker, napkin, and tape the T back my damn self.


----------



## pied vert

I find that whenever someone is free of guilt in some domain, it is because they never had the opportunity to commit some offense there. When you want to feel good about what kind of a person you are, think it through first.


----------



## pied vert

Can there be a prison chaplain just for us office drones, desk-job monkeys? Talk to us about our souls in the middle of the day when we're forgetting things can be any other way?


----------



## pied vert

Oh how it sucks that I can't talk to my sister about this. She can be good at caring, if only she had the capacity for it.

To her: In high school, when you came crying to my room, demanding coldly through tears to take the laptop from me, not even softening up to me then, in your vulnerable state, I gave it to you without a word because you were so clearly hurt. Over Federico, or maybe Abe. And if you knew now that I am hurting over someone who I slept with, you would judge me. You would think, "that's why you don't give your body out." But you were hurting that day no less than me now, and it's because we both gave something else much more important.


----------



## pied vert

I feel like a refrigerator magnet.


----------



## pied vert

Sex is not 'giving', 'taking', 'cuckolding', 'humiliating', 'loving', 'promising'. It's not worth saving like a cream cake in the fridge. As said by a beautiful and beautifully disenchanted wackhead (Katerina Ivanovna): "what are you saving it for? -- Some treasure? HA!"


----------



## cosmicslop

If you're going to text someone really late at night like past 12AM, you've entered a time zone that has the allure to intoxicate someone's ability to think before they speak. That's unfortunate sometimes because it can be awkward for the receiver of that message.

What you have to consider 
a. Is what I'm going to text done out of the fact that my guard is down now that it is no longer daytime where I don't have stuff to do to distract me from thoughts/feelings I've been keeping underwraps?
b. Am I sleep deprived, and this is sleep deprived thought vomit?
c. Is it a combination of both a and b?
d. Does it sound more suited for a blog post on a tumblr blog that no one irl knows than a text to save myself from embarrassment? 

Like I have a friend whom I had to reject romantically recently in the past few days.. And then see my phone today and see I got texts from him sent to me at 5 in the morning reassuring me he doesn't feel that way anymore and how he was thinking a lot about what things I said months ago (yep months ago). But he goes on to ask me if I thought he was attractive. Let it go dude, and I mean the phone. Let it go and go to sleep.


----------



## pied vert

cosmicslop said:


> If you're going to text someone really late at night like past 12AM, you've entered a time zone that has the allure to intoxicate someone's ability to think before they speak. That's unfortunate sometimes because it can be awkward for the receiver of that message.
> 
> What you have to consider
> a. Is what I'm going to text done out of the fact that my guard is down now that it is no longer daytime where I don't have stuff to do to distract me from thoughts/feelings I've been keeping underwraps?
> b. Am I sleep deprived, and this is sleep deprived thought vomit?
> c. Is it a combination of both a and b?
> d. Does it sound more suited for a blog post on a tumblr blog that no one irl knows than a text to save myself from embarrassment?
> 
> Like I have a friend whom I had to reject romantically recently in the past few days.. And then see my phone today and see I got texts from him sent to me at 5 in the morning reassuring me he doesn't feel that way anymore and how he was thinking a lot about what things I said months ago (yep months ago). But he goes on to ask me if I thought he was attractive. Let it go dude, and I mean the phone. Let it go and go to sleep.


I get drunk knowing full well that I will be inclined to say things I wouldn't otherwise. I do it on purpose, I plan on it when I'm sober. These are the things that matter. If he is thinking about these things at 5 am, they bother him, and this will give him the resolution he needs. I think we're more mature when we're intoxicated. Braver, more No-BS attitude. I admire him for his courage!
He's not necessarily coming on to you again, he might just want to know that it's not because he's really ugly. And to clear things up so that he doesn't need to think about them, day _or_ night.


----------



## cosmicslop

pied vert said:


> I get drunk knowing full well that I will be inclined to say things I wouldn't otherwise. I do it on purpose, I plan on it when I'm sober. These are the things that matter. If he is thinking about these things at 5 am, they bother him, and this will give him the resolution he needs. I think we're more mature when we're intoxicated. Braver, more No-BS attitude. I admire him for his courage!
> He's not necessarily coming on to you again, he might just want to know that it's not because he's really ugly. And to clear things up so that he doesn't need to think about them, day _or_ night.


It's just a lot to wake up to sometimes like whoa where did that come from, I didn't even get my coffee yet. But thanks for letting me see it from what could be his side of things. My reaction also stemmed from the fact this isn't the first time I had to reject him. I don't want to be in this position where I may keeping hurting him by not reciprocating his feelings and this could possibly ruin our friendship.


----------



## KelsKels

I hate how kids are treated so differently from adults.. So sheltered and everyone likes them and gives them all super special treatment.. Then they get older and no one gives a crap about them and its every man for himself. I keep seeing pictures of kids with disabilities on Facebook and all the comments are people saying "What a cutie! So precious!" About a boy with Down's syndrome.. And "Beautiful, perfect angle!" About a toddler with no limbs.... What about when they're 20? Then all they will get are awkward gazes and avoided eye contact.

Idk I'm over thinking it... Maybe it's just because everyone called me such an adorable little shy girl.. But now that I'm an adult everyone thinks I'm stuck up if I don't talk to people and being shy is a bad thing now. It's just so unfair. No wonder children are so disillusioned to believe the world is a nice place when it's really not.

/random rant


----------



## eukz

All these.


----------



## AllTheSame

@*KelsKels* yeah, I agree. It's not so endearing, it's not quite as cute when you're older. Shy is cute when you're a little kid....but in my experience when you're grown it just repels people, it's a huge social liability when you're older. I understand why a lot of people think it's strange I guess, it's not like them, but I've never understood why they jump to conclusions and think that because you don't talk you're crazy, or weird, or strange, or a serial killer lol. And yeah I agree the world is most def not a nice place sometimes. People....suck. A lot of people do anyway.

There's been this argument on this site before (and for fuqs sake I sure don't want to start it up again, but) that girls that are shy are seen as cute, as adorable, boys that are seen that way are automatically rejected. And I've seen some of that but I think for the most part it's just looked down upon when you get older no matter what sex you are.


----------



## tehuti88

KelsKels said:


> I hate how kids are treated so differently from adults.. So sheltered and everyone likes them and gives them all super special treatment.. *Then they get older and no one gives a crap about them and its every man for himself.* I keep seeing pictures of kids with disabilities on Facebook and all the comments are people saying "What a cutie! So precious!" About a boy with Down's syndrome.. And "Beautiful, perfect angle!" About a toddler with no limbs.... What about when they're 20? Then all they will get are awkward gazes and avoided eye contact.
> 
> Idk I'm over thinking it... *Maybe it's just because everyone called me such an adorable little shy girl.. But now that I'm an adult everyone thinks I'm stuck up if I don't talk to people and being shy is a bad thing now.* It's just so unfair. No wonder children are so disillusioned to believe the world is a nice place when it's really not.





AllTheSame said:


> It's not so endearing, it's not quite as cute when you're older. *Shy is cute when you're a little kid....but in my experience when you're grown it just repels people, it's a huge social liability when you're older.*
> 
> ...
> 
> There's been this argument on this site before (and for fuqs sake I sure don't want to start it up again, but) that girls that are shy are seen as cute, as adorable, boys that are seen that way are automatically rejected. And I've seen some of that but I think for the most part *it's just looked down upon when you get older no matter what sex you are.*


Agree.

I was one of those girls who was considered so sweet and quiet and obedient when I was little...then I hit my teenage years, and ever since I've just been considered a weird, self-centered snob.

I keep seeing ads/resources on TV aimed at bullied, depressed, and lonely youth...nothing aimed at anyone past school age, except occasional generic ads saying, "Depressed?--get help." (Yeah?--where?--how?--and who's going to pay for it?--and where was this help when it might've actually done some good?)

I guess once you hit adulthood you're just supposed to suck it up and move on. :serious:

...

I feel very resentful and bitter when I see all the ads on TV aimed at shy and bullied and depressed and autistic kids...sure could've used that sort of awareness, especially about autism, back when I was little. But back then, the go-to solution provided by adults was to chant, "Sticks and stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me!"...which obviously didn't solve anything at all.

And it perplexes me why there isn't equal promotion of such awareness for adults--like those of us who missed out on getting such help when we were young, because such help wasn't available back then.


----------



## millenniumman75

Sleep


----------



## Blue Dino

Stomach isn't happy. Might have been the 3 cups of coffee I've had between meals. More than my usual 1 or 1.5 and I usually have it right after eating.


----------



## eukz

millenniumman75 said:


> Sleep


Why aren't you sleeping?


----------



## tehuti88

_Criminal Case_ sure is freaking pushy.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm pretty sure I screwed that up, oh well I got to keep it moving.


----------



## millenniumman75

eukz said:


> Why aren't you sleeping?


I went to bed shortly after posting that :lol.


----------



## AllTheSame

Well this is not playing out very well for her. I'm in a conference room, we're waiting on my coworker (Zena the Warrior Princess).

She came in late. There are three huge tables, tons of empty seats but she sat by me.  lots of flirting going on. Girl is looking good today. Goddammit. She's wearing that dress like she's doing it a ****** favor. It would look a lot better if it was on my bedroom floor. Omg.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## AllTheSame

Lots of eye contact, lots of touching going on

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Lots of eye contact, lots of touching going on
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Down, boy, down :lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I want kids so I can make them bread slices with faces on 



















When my kid has a rough day at school he/she will be able to open his packed lunch and see a happy face, knowing his dad is thinking of him/her


----------



## Pongowaffle

Interesting to learn among suburbs, my city/town is within the top 20 in homelessness in the nation.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder why people I used to talk to frequently on here, have just disappeared. But, I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## KelsKels

I always say right/left trigger/button instead of l1/l2 and r1/r2. It's so much easier to communicate and remember. I still like the Xbox thumb sticks better than PS too... I know you can buy a dualshock thats set up like an Xbox controller. I've seen them at Walmart.. But they look so weird to me. Plus all controllers are expensive as hell because they can be.










It weirds me out!

None of this matters at all.. Why am I posting it? Idk... Why do I post anything on this site? 
Probably because I'm bored and have no one to talk to. :b


----------



## AussiePea

So I sighed up to Audible and began listening to the first harry potter audiobook. I never realised how into this I would be, I genuinely look forward to my daily commutes now. 

Also Stephen Fry is the best narrator.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Demon Soul said:


> I want kids so I can make them bread slices with faces on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my kid has a rough day at school he/she will be able to open his packed lunch and see a happy face, knowing his dad is thinking of him/her


That's adorable.


----------



## TryingMara

Have to see this through.


----------



## Kevin001

You always make me feel special...thank you.


----------



## tea111red

i'm listening to something embarrassing.


----------



## herk

why do i feel so paranoid


----------



## Steve French

Just can't find the motivation to put hard work, consistent effort, or long hours into anything. Even things I enjoy. I wonder if that is a symptom from the anxiety, fallout from doing drugs and alcohol, another mental problem all together, or just sheer laziness. Well, I guess I could go through the health system here to try and find out, in a year or two. ****, I wish you could just buy ritalin off the shelf. I think using phenibut and etizolam, under my own direction, has actually been beneficial to me.


----------



## harrison

I love it when it when the weather starts to warm up a bit. Fantastic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a pep shot to wake up


----------



## Kevin001

I've done so much this year but it still feels like I'm standing in place. I need to make more changes and start living more.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I feel like throwing away that painting I did for you.


----------



## millenniumman75

Another blood test - I can't wait to see my results. Everything looks fine!


----------



## AllTheSame

My ex-wife....you know....I really hope that since last Friday, since our daughter was admitted into a psychiatric hospital...I hope you've taken the opportunity to have a Come-To-Jesus meeting with yourself. But I don't think you have. I don't see it in your attitude and I don't see it when you've talked to our daughter during visitation.


I know I'm not perfect but ffs. Ffs. My daughter was in tears a couple of weeks ago when I was talking to her because you're drinking while you're on your meds, and from the sound of it you're drinking heavily at times, just getting hammered. She's talked about how your live-in-boyfriends have affected her. She hasn't gone into detail but her therapist told both of us that it's most definitely one of the big issues she's trying to deal with. You are most def not mom of the year. I really wish you'd think about the children you live with once in a while before you decide to not take care of yourself or make rash decisions. I wish you'd learn how to think of someone besides yourself. Most of the people in my family have thought you were a spoiled brat from the time they met you 22 years ago. They think it's a very good thing that I divorced you. My grandmother never, ever liked you and she's a really good judge of character. And all these years later, you still haven't grown up. You still are the same selfish, spoiled, narcissistic brat.


----------



## millenniumman75

2016 - management fail of the year.

Total. Failure. 

I am sick of feeling like I have to take the initiative all the time.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I have been lots of weird vivid dreams lately usually the last hour before I wake up. It causes me to oversleep a lot as a result. Not that I am not enjoying it though lol.



AllTheSame said:


> My ex-wife....you know....I really hope that since last Friday, since our daughter was admitted into a psychiatric hospital...I hope you've taken the opportunity to have a Come-To-Jesus meeting with yourself. But I don't think you have. I don't see it in your attitude and I don't see it when you've talked to our daughter during visitation.
> 
> I know I'm not perfect but ffs. Ffs. My daughter was in tears a couple of weeks ago when I was talking to her because you're drinking while you're on your meds, and from the sound of it you're drinking heavily at times, just getting hammered. She's talked about how your live-in-boyfriends have affected her. She hasn't gone into detail but her therapist told both of us that it's most definitely one of the big issues she's trying to deal with. You are most def not mom of the year. I really wish you'd think about the children you live with once in a while before you decide to not take care of yourself or make rash decisions. I wish you'd learn how to think of someone besides yourself. Most of the people in my family have thought you were a spoiled brat from the time they met you 22 years ago. They think it's a very good thing that I divorced you. My grandmother never, ever liked you and she's a really good judge of character. And all these years later, you still haven't grown up. You still are the same selfish, spoiled, narcissistic brat.


It sucks often times to see the kid being granted custody to the worse parent of the two after a divorce. But maybe your ex-wife wasn't at the time, I don't know. But I wish your daughter and your family well man.


----------



## AllTheSame

@Pogowiff. Thank you. She wasn't always like this. She had a midlife crisis before we divorced and just completely went nuts, went off the deep end with partying and sleeping around. I was a single dad for quite a while before I moved out. I got zero help from her with our kids. None. For months and months. She's probably had half a dozen boyfriends (serious boyfriends) and we haven't been divorced that long....a few years. Smh.


----------



## SASer213504

I need to take a piss

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Twitter is absolutely retarded. I created an account as part of my musician pages and I decided to login for the first time in ages. A verification page pops up with a message saying the code has been emailed. I never receive the email so I follow the process for help and don't receive those emails either. So I use a second email address to contact them and they say they can't help me because I'm not using the first email address associated with the account. I email myself to make sure the address associated with Twitter works. It does. So I can't access my account because I can't receive the code and I can't delete my account because I can't receive the code and if I ask for help from another email address I'm told to use the address on file which works with my password to get to the verification page and nothing more. Why the hell isn't it like everything else with security questions?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I went to bed earlier than usual last night, hoping to get an adequate amount of sleep in order to actually not feel/act like a zombie the next day. That failed, lol. I tossed & turned for like 2 hours, fruitlessly. When I actually did get to sleep, I woke up intermittently. As a result, I've been left with another 5-6-hour-sleep-night. I couldn't even get out of bed early enough to secure the time to make/drink a coffee, lol. I'm definitely going to need something to keep me awake tomorrow, whether that's sleep or strong coffee. Preferably both, considering I have two tests that I'm currently feeling too... dead inside... to study for. *sigh*... If only I was dead outside too.


----------



## catcharay

"I'd like to reiterate my keen interest in working at ..."

I hope that doesn't play out as weird in email correspondence. Perhaps reiterate gives off a commanding tone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSilentGamer

*at 4:30am*
me: ugh i can finally get some sleep now
brain: LADIES AND GENTLEMEN
me: pls don't
brain: THIS IS MAMBO NO. FIVE

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75

SASer213504 said:


> I need to take a piss
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


Did you go? :um


----------



## tehuti88

I wonder if I'm the most obese woman on this site.

Whenever other women mention their height/weight, nobody ever seems to be anywhere _close_ to me. Even most of the guys weigh less than I do.  Is this why I get such reactions here? Am I really that hideous?

My weight's always bothered me, but more for reasons of inconvenience (finding decent clothes, or dealing with back pain, for example)...I never felt it was THAT horrendous (I mean, I can walk on my own two legs, at least--I'm unwieldy but I'm not _incapacitated_), and I've never been so embarrassed/ashamed of it, before coming here and seeing what people--guys especially--_really_ think.

Sure, people much bigger than I am find love and socialize and do all those other nice things. But those people aren't on this site. I am.

Even the nicer users would find someone like me utterly disgusting if we met in person.  After all, none of the people who've made fun of my weight even know what I look like. All I have to do is say I'm fat and they can guess how ugly I am.


----------



## harrison

Carrie Fisher said in her show that you know you're a manic depressive when the ideas you are having are great because *you're* having them - I laughed when I heard that because I know exactly what she means.


----------



## AllTheSame

tehuti88 said:


> I wonder if I'm the most obese woman on this site.
> 
> Whenever other women mention their height/weight, nobody ever seems to be anywhere _close_ to me. Even most of the guys weigh less than I do.  Is this why I get such reactions here? Am I really that hideous?
> 
> My weight's always bothered me, but more for reasons of inconvenience (finding decent clothes, or dealing with back pain, for example)...I never felt it was THAT horrendous (I mean, I can walk on my own two legs, at least--I'm unwieldy but I'm not _incapacitated_), and I've never been so embarrassed/ashamed of it, before coming here and seeing what people--guys especially--_really_ think.
> 
> Sure, people much bigger than I am find love and socialize and do all those other nice things. But those people aren't on this site. I am.
> 
> Even the nicer users would find someone like me utterly disgusting if we met in person.  After all, none of the people who've made fun of my weight even know what I look like. All I have to do is say I'm fat and they can guess how ugly I am.


I think you're way, way too hard on yourself Tehuti. As most of us are (well, some of us anyway). I can imagine you're negative self talk might be just as relentless and vicious and mean and cruel as mine. You made a lot of assumptions in that post that people would just automatically shoot you down. I do the same thing (I talk myself out of approaching half the time, I don't even give myself a chance lol). I wish there was an effective way to stop negative self talk. It's something my therapists, every single one of them, has noticed and tried to work with me on since I was 15. But I feel like I haven't made much progress at all with it.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## AllTheSame

don said:


> Carrie Fisher said in her show that you know you're a manic depressive when the ideas you are having are great because *you're* having them - I laughed when I heard that because I know exactly what she means.


Lmao...yep.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I barely got out of bed this morning to come to work, depression is exhausting


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Tilda Swinton gets some of the most interesting character roles in film.


----------



## tea111red

this person's profile pic is a pic of him and his mom.......he must still be single, lol. or maybe he just really loves his mom or something. :stu


----------



## herk

too much man love for elon musk


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I just bought this pic.










Either I am going to hang it in my room and pretend it's just another nice picture, or I am going to give it to a friend for christmas  What can I have more fun with? 

I really want an item from that is actually from North Korea though.


----------



## Winds

I don't care how many times I experience it, I still don't know what to say or do when someone is upset. My natural tendency is to take a step back and go cold, but that's not really going to cut it anymore since I now have to worry about that trait rubbing off on you. Hopefully I was better at it this time.


----------



## bad baby

tehuti88 said:


> I wonder if I'm the most obese woman on this site.
> 
> Whenever other women mention their height/weight, nobody ever seems to be anywhere _close_ to me. Even most of the guys weigh less than I do.  Is this why I get such reactions here? Am I really that hideous?
> 
> My weight's always bothered me, but more for reasons of inconvenience (finding decent clothes, or dealing with back pain, for example)...I never felt it was THAT horrendous (I mean, I can walk on my own two legs, at least--I'm unwieldy but I'm not _incapacitated_), and I've never been so embarrassed/ashamed of it, before coming here and seeing what people--guys especially--_really_ think.
> 
> Sure, people much bigger than I am find love and socialize and do all those other nice things. But those people aren't on this site. I am.
> 
> Even the nicer users would find someone like me utterly disgusting if we met in person.  After all, none of the people who've made fun of my weight even know what I look like. All I have to do is say I'm fat and they can guess how ugly I am.


Not a day goes by without my weight being on my mind, and I think I know innately that I can't easily fix my boatload of other issues so I use my weight as a scapegoat and punish myself for daring to feel even momentarily content in my own skin.

Maybe someday we'll all be free of this ****.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

@tehuti88 @bad baby






"One year from now, you'll wish you started today".


----------



## millenniumman75

My arm is still sore from when blood was drawn yesterday - seven vials total!

The only thing they found was a slightly higher than normal blood sugar reading..

......well yeah! I told them I had two strands of Twizzlers licorice! :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why is my internet so slow right now? -.-


----------



## KelsKels

I've been cleaning my house a lot recently.. It makes me feel useful and keeps my mind on something. I guess it's a good side effect of being unemployed and depressed/anxious. I could be doing worse things. I'd say it's getting a little obsessive though.


----------



## AussiePea

4 day weekend until I'm off to France again, going to chiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllll the **** out.


----------



## Kevin001

I so blew my chance tonight...ugh.


----------



## feels

Trying not to be so hard on myself. I've come a long way and I'm doing stuff that's way out of my comfort zone and I think that alone means a lot. A little moment of anxiety doesn't mean **** as long as I just keep pushing myself.


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Lyddie

Thinking about my writing and how I wish to talk to my characters, but my head is a bit blank at the moment. Also thinking about this awesome show I've been watching on Netflix called Stranger Things.


----------



## bad baby

Demon Soul said:


> @tehuti88
> @bad baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One year from now, you'll wish you started today".


My point is that it's not our bodies that need fixing.
*whoosh*


----------



## millenniumman75

AussiePea said:


>


OMG - that's not you, is it?


----------



## coeur_brise

I need a Virgin in my life. Any takers?

I don't know why I care but there have been two instances in my life where two very social people have told me about someone with really bad BO... And they couldn't figure out how to communicate that. I mean, i guess that's next level of communication b/c I wouldn't think so deeply about how to politely tell someone that they stink. I just wouldn't mention it. They honestly couldn't figure out whether to tell someone this one thing. And it's really bad B.O too. I now know that feeling. I don't think I'll say a word.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran 6miles for the first time since my eye emergency last month. That extra half-mile took a bit out of me.....not everything, but I struggled to make it.

I have to keep myself hydrated!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Progress is scary...

I've gotten so much better in life. I really have. I'm now somewhat capable of letting my anxiety flow into the back of my mind, opening the door to allow productive thoughts to stream into my consciousness with less judgement. I'm slowly getting less self destructive, making more decisions with my brain rather than my ****ed up heart. I'm 'growing up' into a mature, non-judgmental, insightful individual with worthy thoughts, dreams, and perceptions. I'm even becoming a better liar; as nauseous as lies make me feel.

Or am I? This question is probably more out of insecurity than anything, though I figured I pose it anyway.

There's something rather scary about the progress I'm making, though.

I think that a way to describe the feeling is 'fake'. I feel like I'm faking it all, putting myself through various risks for 'the hell of it'. I said previously that I am now capable of 'letting my anxiety flow into the back of my mind...'
That doesn't mean the anxiety isn't still there. In fact, it's always there, and I'm always aware of it. The negative thoughts never really cease, I suppose I'm just better at tuning them out.

To me, that seems like the perfect recipe for a relapse. Like, my anxiety could come back at any moment, turning me into a non-functional recluse once again. What's more, with the perceived risks I'm starting to take lately, I'm allowing myself to enter a prime spot for problems in the situation where it all becomes too much.

Today I went to the mall with my mom and brother 'for the hell of it' while they were sorting out some problems related to a phone account. I did two 'risky' things -- bought Skyrim from Gamestop (somewhat of an impulse buy), and I asked the manager at the Vodafone store we went to about the available position for casual work, inquiring as to my eligibility considering my lack of work experience and young age. Turns out, I am eligible. I could hand in my resume to the store and actually get considered, possibly getting a job at Vodafone.

That's kind of amazing, but it's also vaguely terrifying -- especially when looking at the situation from a rational point of view.

I don't really want to miss the opportunity, so I'm actually going to make a resume ASAP, possibly handing it in and getting an interview/job. Wowie. It's almost a little surreal, the progress I've made. A bit less than two years ago, I was an utterly depressed, suicidal, barely functional mess. Now I'm here. It's weird.

I hope I'm good enough.


----------



## maitamiko

I'm tired and I just want to sleep forever so I never have to feel sad or anxious about sh*t like this breakup or school starting ever again.


----------



## Kevin001

Being independent is so tough and not sure when I'll ever be fully there. I'm just a burden to others atm. I need to keep moving forward because life is going forward no matter if I want it to or not.


----------



## Winds

_The only thing that saves us from the bureaucracy is its inefficiency.

_And bureaucracy doesn't get any more inefficient then when trying to change something that should already be logged in the system. And I know it won't matter in the grand scheme of things because regardless of how many request forms I sent in these two years, something tells me that on this day next year, I will be sitting here frustrated at having to do this entire process over once again._
_


----------



## crimeclub

A friend left his 3 remaining bratwurst in my fridge yesterday. Guess what I ate for dinner tonight.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> A friend left his 3 remaining bratwurst in my fridge yesterday. Guess what I ate for dinner tonight.


:lol - Oh, you are so bad :lol. The price of bratwurst these days!

I ran 10k tonight and got stalked by a cop in an SUV. He pulled me over earlier this summer saying that he could not see me running in the dark.

Well, guess what.....I was wearing all white tonight.
I was trying to get my run on and my Paxil fat OFF.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol - Oh, you are so bad :lol. The price of bratwurst these days!
> 
> I ran 10k tonight and got stalked by a cop in an SUV. He pulled me over earlier this summer saying that he could not see me running in the dark.
> 
> Well, guess what.....I was wearing all white tonight.
> I was trying to get my run on and my Paxil fat OFF.


The damn 5-0.. The officer that pulled me over for speeding then pulled me over again with a warrent is an officer I've now seen and made eye-contact with TWICE in the last week, the second time (yesterday) she actually looked away and shook her head haha, if we see eachother a third time I have to do something like wink at her or wave and smile.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> The damn 5-0.. The officer that pulled me over for speeding then pulled me over again with a warrent is an officer I've now seen and made eye-contact with TWICE in the last week, the second time (yesterday) she actually looked away and shook her head haha, if we see eachother a third time I have to do something like wink at her or wave and smile.


 She can't do anything - she had to serve the warrant. I feel bad that happened to you, man.

"I drove right past you and didn't see you until I saw you in my mirror." 
It was the same SUV tonight. He drove past me four times in, like, a 3 mile span. He even drove past me, turned around at an intersection and passed me again. I even run past the police station every time I run AND I graduated high school with one of the officers!

:lol You know, despite all that, they really get a bad rap these days.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> She can't do anything - she had to serve the warrant. I feel bad that happened to you, man.
> 
> "I drove right past you and didn't see you until I saw you in my mirror."
> It was the same SUV tonight. He drove past me four times in, like, a 3 mile span. He even drove past me, turned around at an intersection and passed me again. I even run past the police station every time I run AND I graduated high school with one of the officers!
> 
> :lol You know, despite all that, they really get a bad rap these days.


Yeah I honestly have nothing but respect for the majority of officers. Plus I'm getting my arrest expunged, it's looking to be about a $200 process, but small price to pay to have that erased from my future.


----------



## Bawsome

ShatteredGlass said:


> Progress is scary...
> 
> I've gotten so much better in life. I really have. I'm now somewhat capable of letting my anxiety flow into the back of my mind, opening the door to allow productive thoughts to stream into my consciousness with less judgement. I'm slowly getting less self destructive, making more decisions with my brain rather than my ****ed up heart. I'm 'growing up' into a mature, non-judgmental, insightful individual with worthy thoughts, dreams, and perceptions. I'm even becoming a better liar; as nauseous as lies make me feel.
> 
> Or am I? This question is probably more out of insecurity than anything, though I figured I pose it anyway.
> 
> There's something rather scary about the progress I'm making, though.
> 
> I think that a way to describe the feeling is 'fake'. I feel like I'm faking it all, putting myself through various risks for 'the hell of it'. I said previously that I am now capable of 'letting my anxiety flow into the back of my mind...'
> That doesn't mean the anxiety isn't still there. In fact, it's always there, and I'm always aware of it. The negative thoughts never really cease, I suppose I'm just better at tuning them out.
> 
> To me, that seems like the perfect recipe for a relapse. Like, my anxiety could come back at any moment, turning me into a non-functional recluse once again. What's more, with the perceived risks I'm starting to take lately, I'm allowing myself to enter a prime spot for problems in the situation where it all becomes too much.
> 
> Today I went to the mall with my mom and brother 'for the hell of it' while they were sorting out some problems related to a phone account. I did two 'risky' things -- bought Skyrim from Gamestop (somewhat of an impulse buy), and I asked the manager at the Vodafone store we went to about the available position for casual work, inquiring as to my eligibility considering my lack of work experience and young age. Turns out, I am eligible. I could hand in my resume to the store and actually get considered, possibly getting a job at Vodafone.
> 
> That's kind of amazing, but it's also vaguely terrifying -- especially when looking at the situation from a rational point of view.
> 
> I don't really want to miss the opportunity, so I'm actually going to make a resume ASAP, possibly handing it in and getting an interview/job. Wowie. It's almost a little surreal, the progress I've made. A bit less than two years ago, I was an utterly depressed, suicidal, barely functional mess. Now I'm here. It's weird.
> 
> I hope I'm good enough.


Keep fighting it man! complacency is a killer, remind yourself of the reasons why you fight. Good luck with the Job!!


----------



## Michelandjello

I'm thinking about my school year starting up again and my social anxiety getting progressively worse once more. I have only 2 days left and I've just been hung up on how terrible it's going to be... usually things aren't as bad as I make them out to be in my mind, so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Blue Dino

Can't believe it's been 3 years since I joined. Not really anything. But it just indicates to me how time really has been flying by. It makes me sad thinking about this.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

You can't push people away and complain about being lonely... Also I don't understand why people can't just work on their issues and be fine/whole on their own before getting involved with someone. Constantly swinging from one relationship to the next without introspection and self-improvement is just a recipe for disaster. Hint: If you see a pattern in all of your relationships, you're part of the problem. Quit with the victimhood narrative and own up to your irresponsible decisions and behavior.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## bad baby

that pensive mood icon doesn't look pensive in the least, it looks bloody sleep-deprived.



Blue Dino said:


> Can't believe it's been 3 years since I joined. Not really anything. But it just indicates to me how time really has been flying by. It makes me sad thinking about this.


ikr? It feels like other people are zipping past me in life and im just standing still. Agdhhshshhhdjshhajgaja *stamps feet*


----------



## AllTheSame

My daughter. Visitation at the hospital is in a few hours. I'm gonna stop and get her a few more coloring books, she loves them. Coloring or drawing is a distraction that really helps her get through her anxiety...it just works for her somehow so I'm going to get more books. And more money for the vending machines. And a few long sleeved t-shirts...she has a hoodie, but I swear to God they keep that place at 60 degrees. The people I really want to talk to are most likely not going to be there on a Saturday. But if my daughter has any issues with the staff I will not ****** hesitate to speak up, I will not leave without talking to someone today. And it's not gonna be her therapist. Me and my daughter's mom have run into some pretty big issues with staff there. I hope things are going well since I talked to her yesterday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> The people I really want to talk to are most likely not going to be there on a Saturday. But if my daughter has any issues with the staff I will not ****** hesitate to speak up, I will not leave without talking to someone today. And it's not gonna be her therapist. Me and my daughter's mom have run into some pretty big issues with staff there. I hope things are going well since I talked to her yesterday. Fingers crossed.


Yeah the staff at facilities like this suck in general. I hope all is well now.


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah the staff at facilities like this suck in general. I hope all is well now.


Thanks. Yep, some of them do. Idk if they get burned out or what....but if you get burned out it's time to try another career path.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Yeah I honestly have nothing but respect for the majority of officers. Plus I'm getting my arrest expunged, it's looking to be about a $200 process, but small price to pay to have that erased from my future.


Awesome news! Yeah, I would think your case would be minor enough. Heck, even the policeman would agree, which was probably why she was shaking her head.

It's like the time I got pulled over for going 38 in a 10 zone (yeah, it happened at my state park "beach" here in Ohio). I couldn't provide proof of insurance even though I was definitely covered. That alone meant a court date here. He was nice enough to change it a 38/25.

The judge laughed in disbelief when I appeared, especially when there was a guy right before me who was in there for a third 105/65 offense.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I LOVE MY NEW USERNAME AND AVATAR! (Yes I'm thinking in capitals)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was planning on filming High Gate cemetery in London for YouTube because it looks cool, then while Googling the location I discovered that Karl Marx was buried there.

Hehehehehehehehe.

What are the chances?

This has to happen now for ultimate lols.

This is ****ing perfect.

Also it's located in Camden.

:haha I'm dying.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

My boss was like "it's going to be a beautiful weekend, you should go out and do something" I'm like, uhhhhh, doubt I'll get out of bed until monday morning. Well it's raining quite heavy so ha!


----------



## AllTheSame

So in my quest tonight to avoid and distract myself from everything, because there is just too much **** going on right now.....I just watched that movie The Purge....because my oldest daughter was talking about it the other day. And after watching it I cannot ****** believe my ex-wife let them watch that. There is no way, no how, they would've watched it if they were with me 24/7. No way. Maybe they watched it at a friend's house. But that seems to be their answer for everything. "I know I wasn't supposed to watch it but my friend turned it on at a sleepover". Ffs. I don't think so. I think my ex just does not give two fuqs what they do, what they watch.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

AllTheSame said:


> So in my quest tonight to avoid and distract myself from everything, because there is just too much **** going on right now.....I just watched that movie The Purge....because my oldest daughter was talking about it the other day. And after watching it I cannot ****** believe my ex-wife let them watch that. There is no way, no how, they would've watched it if they were with me 24/7. No way. Maybe they watched it at a friend's house. But that seems to be their answer for everything. "I know I wasn't supposed to watch it but my friend turned it on at a sleepover". Ffs. I don't think so. I think my ex just does not give two fuqs what they do, what they watch.


Isn't she 15? I was playing grand theft auto at that age. Kids can handle some ****.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Gord.


----------



## AllTheSame

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Isn't she 15? I was playing grand theft auto at that age. Kids can handle some ****.


Yeah maybe so. Maybe I'm one of those overprotective parents, Idk. I've let them watch some pretty hardcore movies, stuff with some pretty violent scenes and even some with some pretty adult scenes but nothing like that. Nothing with a guy being shot, then tortured, taped to a chair. People being axed in the back. Heads exploding. Idk man I just think that's a little much....I know they can handle it I just don't want them watching it. They're 15, 13 and 13. Def not the 13 years olds.


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> Gord.


Yeah


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Small talk at work lead to a gal asking for my number, that never happens, so I gave it to her. Now I've got anticipation anxiety about getting rang or texted later. No risk, no reward, lol


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> Small talk at work lead to a gal asking for my number, that never happens, so I gave it to her. Now I've got anticipation anxiety about getting rang or texted later. No risk, no reward, lol


Exciting and scary at the same time....got to love it. :grin2:


----------



## AllTheSame

Canadian Brotha said:


> Small talk at work lead to a gal asking for my number, that never happens, so I gave it to her. Now I've got anticipation anxiety about getting rang or texted later. No risk, no reward, lol


Must be something in the water because it happened to me not long ago too. And yeah my anxiety went through the roof the first time she called me (and everytime I've talked to her since).


----------



## bewareofyou

Gonna pull an all nighter to hopefully fix my completely messed up sleeping schedule.. I've been consistently going to bed at around 6am and waking up at like 1-2pm.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

AllTheSame said:


> Must be something in the water because it happened to me not long ago too. And yeah my anxiety went through the roof the first time she called me (and everytime I've talked to her since).


I was told it must be because of the recent full moon, lol


----------



## crimeclub

I hate when ASMR artists try to make it sexual, the obvious manipulation snaps me right out of it instantly. Aside from 'ASMR Request' I basically have to go exclusively male artists now.


----------



## Bawsome

Gotta be patient, sift trough all the bull**** thoughts and not let them get in the way of what is really going on, i know that if i am worrying then it is most likely not true, i gotta remember that no matter what happens i have the ability's to deal with it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

At least the customers today are willing to have a joke about my being hungover today


----------



## Kevin001

Go hard or go home right? I swear I'm pushing it, lol.


----------



## TryingMara

Of course you had to tell whoever would listen as soon as I left the room.


----------



## Charmander

I just got back home. Had a good conversation with someone and feeling much better.


----------



## Crisigv

I can't believe I had so much trouble finding a damn light bulb. And I still didn't find the exact one I needed, just one that would work.


----------



## KelsKels

I love the internet... where else would I be able to talk to strangers about overdosing and hallucinations? :b


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm thinking I know when a sure thing is a ****** sure thing and this is a sure thing lmao. Well....maybe I'm getting way ahead of myself. But she's called way too often to...idk just talk about boring bull**** only to end up talking about how I'm doing and how she's doing. Way too often, ffs. It's probably not a good idea to pursue this though I'm sort of hitting the brakes. And I know how screwed up that sounds, I know how weird that is, guys are the gas. Girls are the brakes. Normally. But I think this is a bad idea.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This song is going to forever remind now of the time I was on the metro in Brussels and a bunch of people kept singing the chorus over and over again while playing this song:


----------



## coeur_brise

I should use this at some point. >

http://www.boredpanda.com/why-did-i-say-that-tweets-jimmy-fallon/


----------



## May19

Why is it so fun to peel the cheese off of a cold pizza and eat it at 3 am in the morning? I want some pizza right now. Not sure what i would want.


----------



## crimeclub

May19 said:


> Why is it so fun to peel the cheese off of a cold pizza and eat it at 3 am in the morning? I want some pizza right now. Not sure what i would want.


Cold pizza cheese, cheese from a cheeseburger wrapper, excess cheese from home-made nachos, you're not an American unless you enjoy these things.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When you walk by a group of quote-unquote normal people 
You chuckle to yourself patting yourself on the back as you scoff 
It's the same superiority complex 
Shared by the high school jocks who made your life a living hell 
And makes you a slave to the competitive capitalist dogma 
You spend every moment of your waking life *****ing about. 

Well let me tell you this, I am shamelessly self-involved 
I spend hours in front of the mirror, making my hair elegantly disheveled 
I worry about how this album will sell 
Because I believe it will determine the amount of sex I will have in the future 
I self medicate with drugs and alcohol to treat my extreme social anxiety 

You are a faker (admit it) 
You are a fraud (admit it) 
Yeah, you’re living a lie (hey) living a lie (hey) you’re life is living a lie 
You don’t impress me (admit it) 
You don’t intimidate me (admit it) 
Why don’t you bow down, get on the ground, walk this ****ing plank (yeah!)


----------



## Crisigv

Why am I awake? Ugh


----------



## Steve French

Sick as hell from a bender today, I got an invite to down some beers and cocaine. Damn, I strongly considered it. I think I might have a problem. Having a thought to trying out total sobriety for a while. I just don't know what I would do with my time. I have hobbies of course, but not very social ones, and even I get that itch to go out and have some contact with people from time to time. Lately, that has been almost entirely facilitated through alcohol. Or maybe, you know, I ought to get to the root of the problem here.


----------



## herk

sometimes drawing can actually be fun


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to set better goals for myself....I feel so stagnant.


----------



## KelsKels

I'm breaking out really bad right now. I feel gross... I just keep rubbing retinol and salicylic acid all over my face and crossing my fingers. I don't want to go out and get apps with big acne all over my chin and xheeks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> I'm breaking out really bad right now. I feel gross... I just keep rubbing retinol and salicylic acid all over my face and crossing my fingers. I don't want to go out and get apps with big acne all over my chin and xheeks.


 I have kinda/sorta had acne all of my adult life (and especially my teen years). I was super self-conscious about it in my school years and my early 20s. Like I say, it never completely went away but mostly only shows up on my back these days. I occasionally get a huge one on my neck or something if I forget myself and start picking at a small one that isn't really noticeable.

Anyway, I think the fact that I have always been afflicted with it almost made it invisible on other people. I generally don't notice (or just tune it out) unless they bring it up.

The main thing is don't pick it. I know that's hard. Another thing I've found that works for me (despite all the dermatology advice advising against it) is (gently) scrubbing really bad breakouts with a damp cloth while in the shower. Make sure the water is flowing over it as you do it so all the dirt and bacteria and stuff gets washed away right off. When it gets bad on my back, I take a brush to it in the shower and it does seem to clear up. For a while.


----------



## KelsKels

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have kinda/sorta had acne all of my adult life (and especially my teen years). I was super self-conscious about it in my school years and my early 20s. Like I say, it never completely went away but mostly only shows up on my back these days. I occasionally get a huge one on my neck or something if I forget myself and start picking at a small one that isn't really noticeable.
> 
> Anyway, I think the fact that I have always been afflicted with it almost made it invisible on other people. I generally don't notice (or just tune it out) unless they bring it up.
> 
> The main thing is don't pick it. I know that's hard. Another thing I've found that works for me (despite all the dermatology advice advising against it) is (gently) scrubbing really bad breakouts with a damp cloth while in the shower. Make sure the water is flowing over it as you do it so all the dirt and bacteria and stuff gets washed away right off. When it gets bad on my back, I take a brush to it in the shower and it does seem to clean up. For a while.


Yeah I've had it for 15 years, it showed up when I started to hit puberty and has never left. Very frustrating.. I have the same problem though, it's always the worst on my back as well. I'm thinking about going to the derm and maybe trying to get accutane. I'm just so tired of it.. birth control and makeup help but it doesn't feel like enough. It's extremely stubborn.. I used proactiv for a year and a half and it didn't budge.. I've tried everything. I'm guessing it's hormonal since being on estrogen helps but idk. Sucks big time.. especially because my pores on my cheeks are stretched out probably permanently. But what can you do.. at least I don't have cystic acne and major scars. Could be worse. It is hard not to mess with it though.. I have small pimples on my chest and it's hard not to pick and stretch them... very very bad habit.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> Yeah I've had it for 15 years, it showed up when I started to hit puberty and has never left. Very frustrating.. I have the same problem though, it's always the worst on my back as well. I'm thinking about going to the derm and maybe trying to get accutane. I'm just so tired of it.. birth control and makeup help but it doesn't feel like enough. It's extremely stubborn.. I used proactiv for a year and a half and it didn't budge.. I've tried everything.


 Yeah. I went to a dermatologist a few times in my teens. Back then they didn't really have any tested medications that worked (Not that I recall, anyway).

I do recall spending some very painful time on my stomach with the doc going at the ones he could find with some kind of instrument. I'm not sure what it was now (I believe it was maybe some kind of experimental electrical tool). Whatever it was hurt like a MFer. After a few visits of having that done, I just didn't go back anymore. And that was that for me and the dermatologist. :lol


----------



## KelsKels

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. I went to a dermatologist a few times in my teens. Back then they didn't really have any tested medications that worked (Not that I recall, anyway).
> 
> I do recall spending some very painful time on my stomach with the doc going at the ones he could find with some kind of instrument. I'm not sure what it was now (I believe it was maybe some kind of experimental electrical tool). Whatever it was hurt like a MFer. After a few visits of having that done, I just didn't go back anymore. And that was that for me and the dermatologist. :lol


Wow really? Jesus no kidding.. I wouldn't go back either. That sounds horrible. They gave me creams and low doses of antibiotics back in the 00s. Needless to say it didn't help a bit. Maybe I'll be taken a bit more seriously now that I'm a bit older. Everyone use to tell me it's normal for teens or that it'll go away once I have a baby... Not planning on that well, ever... So hoping there's another cure that won't ruin my life for 18 years :b


----------



## millenniumman75

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. I went to a dermatologist a few times in my teens. Back then they didn't really have any tested medications that worked (Not that I recall, anyway).
> 
> I do recall spending some very painful time on my stomach with the doc going at the ones he could find with some kind of instrument. I'm not sure what it was now (I believe it was maybe some kind of experimental electrical tool). Whatever it was hurt like a MFer. After a few visits of having that done, I just didn't go back anymore. And that was that for me and the dermatologist. :lol





KelsKels said:


> Wow really? Jesus no kidding.. I wouldn't go back either. That sounds horrible. They gave me creams and low doses of antibiotics back in the 00s. Needless to say it didn't help a bit. Maybe I'll be taken a bit more seriously now that I'm a bit older. Everyone use to tell me it's normal for teens or that it'll go away once I have a baby... Not planning on that well, ever... So hoping there's another cure that won't ruin my life for 18 years :b


 Do you guys remember the Retin-A craze? That product was used on women to reduce wrinkles. Well, the stuff worked wonders on my acne in high school (I used it around 1992 or so). The only downside was that I had to put hand lotion on my face since it dried the skin, but my skin improved a lot. The stuff was prescription-only, but my dad got a tube from Mexico for $7. It would dry out pimples something awful.


----------



## KelsKels

millenniumman75 said:


> Do you guys remember the Retin-A craze? That product was used on women to reduce wrinkles. Well, the stuff worked wonders on my acne in high school (I used it around 1992 or so). The only downside was that I had to put hand lotion on my face since it dried the skin, but my skin improved a lot. The stuff was prescription-only, but my dad got a tube from Mexico for $7. It would dry out pimples something awful.


Isn't it like pure vitamin A or something? I have a retinol cream that I use that's suppose to be similar. Couldn't find it anywhere but online.. It seems to help but doesn't keep it away. It's kinda a greasy consistency. It's not as drying as those clearasil pads... Ugh those are awful. Feels like rubbing pure alcohol on your face... And then your face tightens and burns. I can't see how those help anyone...


----------



## bad baby

I'm supposed to go to an engagement party in a couple of hours but I think I'll just flake out. I'm in a terrible state. My gastrointestinal issues are flaring up like there's no tomorrow (thanks, stomach, I know you always got my back /s). I screamed at my mum this morning after she said some pretty triggering things. Not my proudest moment, but at least now she knows what it feels like in my mind 24/7. I need to work out but this is one of those days where my entire body just feels like it's protesting in agony. Did I mention I haven't had my period in 6 months? Achievement unlocked lawlz. PCOS done screwing me like a royal *****. I just want to rage and punch babies at this point. Live wild. No ****s given.

On an unrelated note I really want to sponsor a South Sudanese child, but I have no steady income source atm and that's just one more point of self-hate on my never-ending list.


----------



## crimeclub

bad baby said:


> I'm supposed to go to an engagement party in a couple of hours but I think I'll just flake out. I'm in a terrible state. My gastrointestinal issues are flaring up like there's no tomorrow (thanks, stomach, I know you always got my back /s). I screamed at my mum this morning after she said some pretty triggering things. Not my proudest moment, but at least now she knows what it feels like in my mind 24/7. I need to work out but this is one of those days where my entire body just feels like it's protesting in agony. Did I mention I haven't had my period in 6 months? Achievement unlocked lawlz. PCOS done screwing me like a royal *****. I just want to rage and punch babies at this point. Live wild. No ****s given.
> 
> On an unrelated note I really want to sponsor a South Sudanese child, but I have no steady income source atm and that's just one more point of self-hate on my never-ending list.


I've given every engagement party a hard 'f**k no' and friendships have remained intact, just give yourself a 'f**k no' day today, if a friend calls and asks if you're going to attend, say "f**k no." If you have some anxiety-inducing errands to run today say "f**k no." If your mom offers you a plate of hot bratwurst then say "f**k no- well, okay, thanks mom." Sometimes we all just need a 'f**k no' day.


----------



## bad baby

^just told them I'm not going and they were cool about it. It was probably a courtesy invitation anyway since the actual wedding will be in thailand and they obvs not expecting me to fly all the way over to attend. Gonna stay in and watch movies and eat pizza because **** YOU STOMACH that's why.


----------



## Crisigv

Most things just lead me to the conclusion that I'm too different to belong in this world.


----------



## bad baby

Crisigv said:


> Most things just lead me to the conclusion that I'm too different to belong in this world.


you're not. it takes all kinds to make a world. *hugs*

---

the ending to fifty shades of grey was unexpected, and i have to admit i'm impressed.
also, i kinda feel like throwing up.
fun times. \(>~<)/


----------



## Crisigv

bad baby said:


> you're not. it takes all kinds to make a world. *hugs*


Maybe. But the different ones should stay hidden then.


----------



## knightofdespair

KelsKels said:


> I'm breaking out really bad right now. I feel gross...


The only thing that ever worked for me was Sodium Sulfacetamide lotion, it has a pretty minimal scent and it doesn't bleach, and it works without drying or causing more damage.


----------



## knightofdespair

Crisigv said:


> Maybe. But the different ones should stay hidden then.


The different ones are the only ones that are really interesting. The ones who are all the same are too phony to be themselves.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> Most things just lead me to the conclusion that I'm too different to belong in this world.


This.


----------



## AllTheSame

Also.....my daughter is in a psychiatric hospital right now....she's about to be discharged, doing much better thank the gods, thanks to meds and I've rearranged my work schedule so I can pick her up tomorrow afternoon, go get her favorite food, and probably MarbleSlab ice cream and whatever the hell else she wants, from anywhere, anything, from anywhere on this planet. If she wants to go to Macy's and have me put a few thousands $ on my credit card I'd do it right now. Which, I don't have. But you get the idea lol. She has been sooo good. She has done everything that has been expected of her. She has stayed out of the drama. She's talked to her shrink. She's stayed out of the fights. She just wants to go home. She told me when she broke down crying during visitation Saturday...the first thing she said when she saw me is, "I just want out of here I just want to go home".

And there has been some drama...there is drama going on right now. There is a girl in her unit that had an anxiety attack that was so bad she stopped breathing and they had to call 911.

She just needs to be out of there. I'm not gonna be far from the hospital so whenever I get the call I'll be minutes away. I know it's gonna take some time to do all the paperwork (I've been through this, more than once) but once she's out I also know how she'll feel....freeeeee!!!! Then I just have to keep on an on her. And I will.

I'm brainstorming. Trying to think of what to bring her (besides Marble Slab)....where to go....but....you know, I've been where she is. She just wants to go home. She wants to be in her room again. Go to school. See her friends. She just needs to....be a 15 year old girl again.


----------



## bad baby

live differently then. seek alternative paths. reject convention. some call it courage, but at some point the will to be happy just overwhelms the fear of what others would think and it becomes an imperative much more than a choice.
why the **** don't i deserve happiness, just because i'm weird and possibly crazy? i deserve it much more than those people who came out of the womb with champagne bottles in their hand onto a bed of roses, for all the **** i've been given.
**** people who look at me askance just because i don't conform to their expectations. like they have a right to judge, selfish unimaginative *******s.


----------



## Crisigv

knightofdespair said:


> The different ones are the only ones that are really interesting. The ones who are all the same are too phony to be themselves.


I still feel too out of place.


----------



## knightofdespair

Crisigv said:


> I still feel too out of place.


Everybody does, this whole forum does... But a lot of it is unfounded and when you get older you will realize nobody gave a **** in the first place. Life is short and everything eventually fades away even if its crazy at the time. Janet Jackson showed her boob to the world a few years ago, nobody even remembers now.


----------



## funnynihilist

crimeclub said:


> I got arrested tonight and did some time... 10 minutes untill I paid my $420 bail for my unpaid speeding ticket.
> 
> Street cred...


I didn't read the rest of the thread, anyone make a 420 joke yet? Hehe

But seriously, you have to be hawt in the eyes of the ladies about now. Enjoy it my brother!


----------



## bad baby

Hate this place. Absolutely hate it. Resort city. The playground of the rich, youngsters born into money who have never had a day of hardship in their lives who only care about shopping and partying. Who have no care for their fellow man. The superficiality is sickening. How could anyone with a soul see this a place fit to raise their kids is beyond me. The pretty mountains, the beach, clean air? All a bagatelle, without the humanity.

Ok I need to stop spilling my guts on the internet and go think some happy clouds. This just making me more depressed.


----------



## funnynihilist

bad baby said:


> Hate this place. Absolutely hate it. Resort city. The playground of the rich, youngsters born into money who have never had a day of hardship in their lives who only care about shopping and partying. Who have no care for their fellow man. The superficiality is sickening. How could anyone with a soul see this a place fit to raise their kids is beyond me. The pretty mountains, the beach, clean air? All a bagatelle, without the humanity.
> 
> Ok I need to stop spilling my guts on the internet and go think some happy clouds. This just making me more depressed.


It's true, you need some grit to feel alive. I think Charles Bukowski said that?


----------



## Crisigv

knightofdespair said:


> Everybody does, this whole forum does... But a lot of it is unfounded and when you get older you will realize nobody gave a **** in the first place. Life is short and everything eventually fades away even if its crazy at the time. Janet Jackson showed her boob to the world a few years ago, nobody even remembers now.


i guess


----------



## Kevin001

Travis Bagent might be my role model...like for real.


----------



## KelsKels

Went to a drugstore to pick up some makeup brushes.. psyched myself up to ask the cashier for a job application. Then I proceeded to shake and choke up. There was a line behind me and she was doing everything very quickly. I couldn't make myself ask.... now I'm upset over it. I should've just done it. I hate that I shake and my heart pounds when I do normal things... I wish I was normal  tomorrow I was planning on going out and getting apps. We will see how well that goes. Thinking of taking xanax before hand but I feel like I'll want to use it as a crutch every time if I start using it and going out. Idk man.. anxiety makes life so hard.

But I went home and used my new brushes and went full cake face again. So that's fun at least..

Hi my name is Kelsey. I love wearing makeup but no matter what I do my face looks like rocky pavement :b


----------



## millenniumman75

KelsKels said:


> Isn't it like pure vitamin A or something? I have a retinol cream that I use that's suppose to be similar. Couldn't find it anywhere but online.. It seems to help but doesn't keep it away. It's kinda a greasy consistency. It's not as drying as those clearasil pads... Ugh those are awful. Feels like rubbing pure alcohol on your face... And then your face tightens and burns. I can't see how those help anyone...


Yep. I think it is vitamin A. Another product that burned my skin was ProActiv. It totally sandpapers your face until the acne cries in submission. By then, the rest of my face was red, too. It didn't work as well as the ads, and at $40 a month. I was quick to get off of it. They wondered why :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Also.....my daughter is in a psychiatric hospital right now....she's about to be discharged, doing much better thank the gods, thanks to meds and I've rearranged my work schedule so I can pick her up tomorrow afternoon, go get her favorite food, and probably MarbleSlab ice cream and whatever the hell else she wants, from anywhere, anything, from anywhere on this planet. If she wants to go to Macy's and have me put a few thousands $ on my credit card I'd do it right now. Which, I don't have. But you get the idea lol. She has been sooo good. She has done everything that has been expected of her. She has stayed out of the drama. She's talked to her shrink. She's stayed out of the fights. She just wants to go home. She told me when she broke down crying during visitation Saturday...the first thing she said when she saw me is, "I just want out of here I just want to go home".
> 
> And there has been some drama...there is drama going on right now. There is a girl in her unit that had an anxiety attack that was so bad she stopped breathing and they had to call 911.
> 
> She just needs to be out of there. I'm not gonna be far from the hospital so whenever I get the call I'll be minutes away. I know it's gonna take some time to do all the paperwork (I've been through this, more than once) but once she's out I also know how she'll feel....freeeeee!!!! Then I just have to keep on an on her. And I will.
> 
> I'm brainstorming. Trying to think of what to bring her (besides Marble Slab)....where to go....but....you know, I've been where she is. She just wants to go home. She wants to be in her room again. Go to school. See her friends. She just needs to....be a 15 year old girl again.


I'd bet you'd have some drama stories.

I remember when I visited my mother in the hospital. It was weird - everybody was zombified-sedated. There was a cute girl that I hung out with who was also visiting family. We instantly knew the situation - our family members were in there because of "nerves". We had fun playing games and busting out laughing over the "pee-pee sample" cups at the nurses' station (we would say it as if we were from the South for effect, right in the middle of on Ohio-spoken sentence.

OMG - that was right before I had my first ever panic attack that led me to anxiety.....totally carefree, but worried about my mom at the time. I still have the journal from those days - Christmas 1988.

I am glad to hear that your daughter is doing well, though.


----------



## Steve French

Almost all of my friends are kind of *******s. Mean at heart, simple minded, judgmental, listless. I guess it comes with all of them being counter-culture types, maybe. You know, into drugs and good times and doing dangerous, ridiculous, irresponsible ****, having very loose morals, rarely trying, no ambition. I've just been hanging round the dregs so long, I wouldn't know how to fit into another crowd. I'd like to have an intelligent conversation, and know that I'm not going to be attacked or judged by my so-called friends at any point of weakness, every now and then. I'm not sure those people exist anywhere. Well, if they do, I'm not really the candidate to go find them.

I think I need to change up my location, hobbies, and lines of work.


----------



## bad baby

funnynihilist said:


> It's true, you need some grit to feel alive. I think Charles Bukowski said that?












---

It's past midnight, and I'm starting to feel creative and inspired again. Think I'm turning into a night owl. But a damn depressing one half the time.
And like WHY hasn't Joe Pesci adopted me yet??!?!?! It's like the universe is conspiring to make me unhappy, I just knew it.


----------



## rdrr

its nice when other people enjoy your company. its even nicer when they accept you for you, and don't make you feel like an add-on or outsider.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> I'd bet you'd have some drama stories.
> 
> I remember when I visited my mother in the hospital. It was weird - everybody was zombified-sedated. There was a cute girl that I hung out with who was also visiting family. We instantly knew the situation - our family members were in there because of "nerves". We had fun playing games and busting out laughing over the "pee-pee sample" cups at the nurses' station (we would say it as if we were from the South for effect, right in the middle of on Ohio-spoken sentence.
> 
> OMG - that was right before I had my first ever panic attack that led me to anxiety.....totally carefree, but worried about my mom at the time. I still have the journal from those days - Christmas 1988.
> 
> I am glad to hear that your daughter is doing well, though.


Thanks, man. Yeah having a family member that's in trouble can really send your anxiety through the roof. Idk....you'd think it would get me out of my own head, and it has....I'm not thinking about myself right now, it's all about my daughter, but my anxiety is still just crazy. Even though I know she's going to be discharged today, I'm still anxious, hoping today will go well. She sounded really good when I talked to her last night. I'm not sure how, but I can just hear it in her voice and when I see her, I can tell before she even says a word sometimes if she's doing alright or not. And she's OK, she seems to be doing much, much better.

And yeah she has some stories, omg. Being in that hospital for 12 days with twenty-something other teenaged girls, that are just saturated with hormones and drama and emotion and put boys on the same floor as them and ffs, man. Ffs.

I can't wait to see her this afternoon. If all goes well I should pick her up around 3:00.


----------



## AussiePea

I always feel weird when I fly out of the country, not really a good weird either. Guess few people would be thrilled at the thought of spending 25 hours in transit.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Not sure how it happened, but my English folio ended up getting almost nothing but highs & very highs. To put that into perspective, all three of the pieces were like half finished, I read about half of the relevant book, and emotions & anxiety were ****ing me up during every single one. I almost feel like I should take a **** on a piece of paper and my English teacher would give it good marks. Seriously. I find it to be rather surreal that I half *** all my essays, yet my marks are always among the highest in the school. I almost feel bad for the people that put in all this effort, yet get inferior marks to me. I just want school to end at last so I can transcend into a learning environment where **** actually matters.


----------



## AFoundLady

Feeling sick, headache, fever and a very bad sore throat. Exam is about 12 hours away, plus tons of notes to read through. Woohoo, how exciting.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

ShatteredGlass said:


> Not sure how it happened, but my English folio ended up getting almost nothing but highs & very highs. To put that into perspective, all three of the pieces were like half finished, I read about half of the relevant book, and emotions & anxiety were ****ing me up during every single one. I almost feel like I should take a **** on a piece of paper and my English teacher would give it good marks. Seriously. I find it to be rather surreal that I half *** all my essays, yet my marks are always among the highest in the school. I almost feel bad for the people that put in all this effort, yet get inferior marks to me. I just want school to end at last so I can transcend into a learning environment where **** actually matters.


Great job! That's the correct way to do stuff. Try below average, get above average results! :yes


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Alostgirl said:


> Feeling sick, headache, fever and a very bad sore throat. Exam is about 12 hours away, plus tons of notes to read through. Woohoo, how exciting.


Look who's here!
Get well soon :hug


----------



## Kevin001

Wow no contact in 24hrs....first time ever. I hope things are ok.


----------



## Amphoteric

... thanks, Shadow! :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have got to start leaving 5 minutes early when I take the bus, leaving when the trip planner says has made me miss two buses recently


----------



## practice

cant wait to go through another psychosis with all of you


----------



## Akvile

This site has changed.I was banned 2 years ago (aquilla here, tho I wasn't famous or anything) I'm like a 70-year-old during his highschool reunion - the whole interior is different, people are different....But something is still very much the same.


----------



## funnynihilist

I basically got out of bed to do nothing. Who is with me today?!?!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I was thinking about all the database space that is being wasted on such threads as "ban the person above". We're hurting the environment.


----------



## crimeclub

funnynihilist said:


> I basically got out of bed to do nothing. Who is with me today?!?!


I'll join you on this worthy cause today.


----------



## funnynihilist

crimeclub said:


> I'll join you on this worthy cause today.


Yay! Alone we are weak but together we are strong! Who else will join us? Imagine the difference we can all make together!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## crimeclub

funnynihilist said:


> Yay! Alone we are weak but together we are strong! Who else will join us? Imagine the difference we can all make together!:clap:clap:clap


'Nothing' is a hard sell but certainly we can find others that are as equally devoted to the cause and are willing to do nothing with us, alone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> 'Nothing' is a hard sell but certainly we can find others that are as equally devoted to the cause and are willing to do nothing with us, alone.


Count me in.


----------



## knightofdespair

millenniumman75 said:


> Yep. I think it is vitamin A. Another product that burned my skin was ProActiv. It totally sandpapers your face until the acne cries in submission. By then, the rest of my face was red, too. It didn't work as well as the ads, and at $40 a month. I was quick to get off of it. They wondered why :lol.


Yeah that **** is harsh, I bleached the sheets and towels and my fiancee called them all the shroud of turin because of it lol. I tried everything and the sodium sulfacetamide is the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## Pongowaffle

My streak of bad run-ins with random pedestrians this past few weeks continues. Young dude and two girls stood on the sidewalk seemingly waiting for me to drive past to jaywalk across the street. But just right when I am about 10 feet from them, the dude jumps out right in front of me as I slammed my brakes. I am sure he just purposely to so to make me stop, maybe to prove something. Maybe it makes him look like a man front of his female friends. Dude then strutted past me as slow as possible while eyeing me, before he threw me some weird hand gesture and yelled something like "slow your roll bro!" or something and then proceed to do a freaking soccer kick on my bumper. Then one of the girls yelled at him from what I can hear "Demar! You gonna get us run over!" before they giggled and walked off. Perhaps I should have indeed ran Demar over. My bumper seems fine fortunately.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Me: "What's for dinner tonight?"

Me: "Beer"


----------



## Kevin001

I need a haircut so bad.


----------



## KelsKels

Picked up a few apps today... Hopefully something comes of it. No one ever called me back from my online applications.


----------



## chinaski

hope i don't get **** for not staying after work for the meeting. i'm miserable at that place and i just want to get out of there asap.


----------



## Innocent James

I have a new fond addiction to honey


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I wonder how this collab will go. I've never done something in this area so I'm curious and excited haha.


----------



## Protozoan

I didn't like the ending to George Orwell's 1984 and I demand consolation!


----------



## coeur_brise

bad baby said:


> ^just told them I'm not going and they were cool about it. It was probably a courtesy invitation anyway since the actual wedding will be in thailand and they obvs not expecting me to fly all the way over to attend. Gonna stay in and watch movies and eat pizza because **** YOU STOMACH that's why.


Hope you're feeling better. Does birth control help? I dunno anything about PCOS.

Sad story of the day, a close friend of mine sponsored a child and got the news that the child, ahem, died. She's hesitant to sponsor another one to say the least. At least it was giving something. wow. praying that won't happen if you do...


----------



## Crisigv

Why do my feet always get itchy in bed? My heels are also pretty sore.


----------



## kivi

My campus isn't in the city center and if I don't get chosen for campus dormitory, I'll most likely stay in one in the city center. I'll have to change metros, buses with all of my equipment for my lessons in a city I don't know. :fall


----------



## Persephone The Dread

wtf


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Count me in.


I had to go to work so 'nothing' was canceled. Though I did come home and watch Sienfeld, the show about nothing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> I had to go to work so 'nothing' was canceled. Though I did come home and watch Sienfeld, the show about nothing.


This is what I did...


----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> wtf


wat?


----------



## tehuti88

Am I the only one having a lot of trouble loading this site since last night? :| I keep getting the "Connecting..." on my browser, sometimes have to refresh a page just to get it to load, and even then it takes forever to load the entire thing. It's like trying to access the Internet on dialup, ugh.

Not having this issue on other sites. And I'm not even going to bother trying to load this site on my tablet since the last time it was hijacked by the stupid crap ads.

ETA, just checked my Internet cache, since last night when I was having this issue, it was completely full (350mb). I've barely done anything today yet my cache was at 321mb already. :| This makes me wonder if there's something loading in the background even though I have antivirus software and AdBlock Plus turned on. I do see *lots* of weird URLs trying to load on every page when I come here.


----------



## Charmander

The fridge temperature has been playing up. All the Tropicana is full of ice and diluted to death.


----------



## Crisigv

tehuti88 said:


> Am I the only one having a lot of trouble loading this site since last night? :| I keep getting the "Connecting..." on my browser, sometimes have to refresh a page just to get it to load, and even then it takes forever to load the entire thing. It's like trying to access the Internet on dialup, ugh.
> 
> Not having this issue on other sites. And I'm not even going to bother trying to load this site on my tablet since the last time it was hijacked by the stupid crap ads.
> 
> ETA, just checked my Internet cache, since last night when I was having this issue, it was completely full (350mb). I've barely done anything today yet my cache was at 321mb already. :| This makes me wonder if there's something loading in the background even though I have antivirus software and AdBlock Plus turned on. I do see *lots* of weird URLs trying to load on every page when I come here.


Lately for me, the site has been loading fine. But it does have its ups and downs.


----------



## Innocent James

whoa I've been ignoring all these phone numbers I didn't recognize and I finally answered and it was for a job! But damn I couldn't make it in today still she said call tomorrow!


----------



## tehuti88

Crisigv said:


> Lately for me, the site has been loading fine. But it does have its ups and downs.


Strange, I don't understand it if it's just me. :| I'm now starting to get browser freezes, even when I click to stop a page's endless loading. (Got one immediately after posting this, in fact.)

In the lower left corner I keep seeing it saying it's loading things like YouTube, Facebook, Google, and lots of other sites I've never even heard of...stuff which AdBlock Plus must be blocking since it doesn't show up on the fully loaded page. Yet the site still keeps trying to load it, every time, and I assume it plays a big part in how glacially slow things are going for me. This is something that's started up only relatively recently; I remember it not being like this.

Opening up reply pages is getting quite tedious since those are especially boggy.

Too dangerous to use on tablet; too slow to use on laptop. Getting too troublesome to use SAS at all. :sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I don't know why I keep trying. The outcome is the same every time anyway. F*** it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Was just listening to some old Wu Tang Clan, proper hip hop that, an actual drummer with none but a snare, hi-hat, & bass drum, old school and/or live samples/cuts, female vocals on the chorus, no auto tune, no pop hop, actual storytelling and real life commentary, the way it should be


----------



## KelsKels

I've slept for about 20 hours...that's probably not good.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

KelsKels said:


> I've slept for about 20 hours...that's probably not good.


I haven't slept for 10 days...cause that would be too long.

Hope you had fun dreams at least...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's too hot I opened the fridge to try and cool down a bit and it was basically room temperature.


----------



## Ineko

Why on earth is there sweet ice tea vodka! *gross*


----------



## KelsKels

the cheat said:


> I haven't slept for 10 days...cause that would be too long.
> 
> Hope you had fun dreams at least...


Lol kind of... I had a dream I decided to sell drugs and ended up running from someone and climbing on the rooftops of my childhood neighborhood. Man I can't imagine being awake for more than 24 hours.. I get delusional and hallucinate when I don't sleep. Sounds awful.


----------



## AFoundLady

I just want to feel a part of a normal family. Loving parents, a few siblings, maybe some nieces and nephews...I just want a family :cry


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm looking forward to being at the beach with my parents and kids this weekend, will be fun...it always is. We'll go fishing and swimming oc and maybe to Pleasure Pier, the carnival on Galveston Island. As many times as we've been to Galveston they've never been, and it's usually because parking just sucks. Not sucks as in, it's expensive or a pain in the ***, sucks as in, you can't find a place to park on weekends during the summer. And nobody wants to walk miles to it in the Texas heat. If I can wake their zombie teenage butts up early enough we can find parking, I might try to do that, they'd have fun. I rode the Zipper with them at the Rodeo carnival last year, and that was fun (I can't believe I actually did it lol).


----------



## Crisigv

tehuti88 said:


> Strange, I don't understand it if it's just me. :| I'm now starting to get browser freezes, even when I click to stop a page's endless loading. (Got one immediately after posting this, in fact.)
> 
> In the lower left corner I keep seeing it saying it's loading things like YouTube, Facebook, Google, and lots of other sites I've never even heard of...stuff which AdBlock Plus must be blocking since it doesn't show up on the fully loaded page. Yet the site still keeps trying to load it, every time, and I assume it plays a big part in how glacially slow things are going for me. This is something that's started up only relatively recently; I remember it not being like this.
> 
> Opening up reply pages is getting quite tedious since those are especially boggy.
> 
> Too dangerous to use on tablet; too slow to use on laptop. Getting too troublesome to use SAS at all. :sigh


 I have been there. It's very irritating. I think sometimes, I just get frustrated, shut it down and pick up a book, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I need a hug. I wish I had someone to comfort me. :cry


----------



## rdrr

I am really looking forward to going to this concert in a few months, it's been awhile since I've gone to one.


----------



## Theresa Ann

The fact that i should really be sleeping right now:serious:


----------



## KelsKels

AllTheSame said:


> I'm looking forward to being at the beach with my parents and kids this weekend, will be fun...it always is. We'll go fishing and swimming oc and maybe to Pleasure Pier, the carnival on Galveston Island. As many times as we've been to Galveston they've never been, and it's usually because parking just sucks. Not sucks as in, it's expensive or a pain in the ***, sucks as in, you can't find a place to park on weekends during the summer. And nobody wants to walk miles to it in the Texas heat. If I can wake their zombie teenage butts up early enough we can find parking, I might try to do that, they'd have fun. I rode the Zipper with them at the Rodeo carnival last year, and that was fun (I can't believe I actually did it lol).


We went to Galveston in May... I loved it. The water was so warm we just swam for hours in the ocean. It was a new experience for me since I've only swam in cold water on the west coast, I didn't know the gulf was so warm! We had to drive through Houston to get there though and entering and leaving was a nightmare. We lucked out and parked at some city building across from the beach, it was closed so we just parked for free. Idk if it was legal or not lol but we didn't ever get a ticket. The downtown area is so beautiful too! It looks straight out of a story book. Anyways, I had an amazing time, I hope you guys enjoy it! I'm sure you all will! I hope to go back someday and swim and see the moody gardens. My parents live outside of Austin, in Hutto, I'm hoping I can convince my husband to drive down there next time we visit. But you all definitely deserve a good vacation! I hope you post about it


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

But seriously, why is it so hard to find a good duet for a girl and a guy to sing??


----------



## crimeclub

Wrongwolfe said:


> But seriously, why is it so hard to find a good duet for a girl and a guy to sing??


To write or as a cover?


----------



## AFoundLady

In the bus to school and I'm tearing up


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

crimeclub said:


> To write or as a cover?


to cover with someone


----------



## crimeclub

Wrongwolfe said:


> to cover with someone


What genre? Mood? Examples? Whatever?


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

crimeclub said:


> What genre? Mood? Examples? Whatever?


Anything that can be done acoustically. Idk about mood or examples.


----------



## TheDoubtfulGuest6

this guy at the coffee shop. what was that eye contact about. what was he thinking... and why did i have to look down first? ugh
he was so cute


----------



## bad baby

Was in the process of making an online donation when I noticed that DoCoMo stole a few hundred bucks from my account for phone service that I don't even _have_ anymore. Hopefully I can get my friend to sort this out on my behalf without sinking any further $$$ in long-distance customer support charges. Bottom line is: telecommunications companies the world over are all united in their greed and expertise in screwing the common man over _з」∠)_.



coeur_brise said:


> Hope you're feeling better. Does birth control help? I dunno anything about PCOS.
> 
> Sad story of the day, a close friend of mine sponsored a child and got the news that the child, ahem, died. She's hesitant to sponsor another one to say the least. At least it was giving something. wow. praying that won't happen if you do...


PCOS is that incurable illness that turns one into a fat, infertile **** who grows hair in all the wrong places. Birth control did bad things to me. Do nahhhhhhht want.

I just saw a vid today about children dying in Yemen and I feel triply bad now that I haven't/can't do much about it. Why are people such dicks to one another all the time?


----------



## Innocent James

I should take what they taught me more seriously " If you have to think about don't do it " 

I knew if I tried to open the corkscrew with my teeth I'd break it and that's what ended up happening.


----------



## bad baby

Ohh and a funny thing happened today. I'm walking arm in arm with my mother in Chinatown and this homeless woman sitting on the curb starts yelling at us all like: "you disgust me! Don't you know homosexuality is illegal in this country blablablah..."

Uhhhh well no it's not lol. Also I'm not gay for my mum. No way.


----------



## May19

I'm thinking about someone I shouldn't be thinking about.


----------



## crimeclub

Wrongwolfe said:


> Anything that can be done acoustically. Idk about mood or examples.


Ok, well I've been in a The Postal Service mood lately so I'm just going to give the most sappy song ever right now, "Nothing Better" by The Postal Service. But you're right it's hard to find male/female duos unless you go full on hipster. Like "Young Folks" by Pete and Bjorn have a very relatable theme to the lyrics, but is it a little too 'hipster'? Who knows, my drunken state can't dig much deeper right now but I know I know some awesome duos.


----------



## Nunuc

I wish it was 3PM CET already so I could get sick with the plague.


----------



## AllTheSame

KelsKels said:


> We went to Galveston in May... I loved it. The water was so warm we just swam for hours in the ocean. It was a new experience for me since I've only swam in cold water on the west coast, I didn't know the gulf was so warm! We had to drive through Houston to get there though and entering and leaving was a nightmare. We lucked out and parked at some city building across from the beach, it was closed so we just parked for free. Idk if it was legal or not lol but we didn't ever get a ticket. The downtown area is so beautiful too! It looks straight out of a story book. Anyways, I had an amazing time, I hope you guys enjoy it! I'm sure you all will! I hope to go back someday and swim and see the moody gardens. My parents live outside of Austin, in Hutto, I'm hoping I can convince my husband to drive down there next time we visit. But you all definitely deserve a good vacation! I hope you post about it


Awesome  Glad you guys had a good time. Yeah the water is warm, and yeah, Houston traffic is just the worst. The surf in Galveston is pretty flat a lot of the time but there are times when there are a lot of waves...me and my kids (who are all excellent swimmers) like to go out a ways when there's big waves and boogie board. There was a huge controversy a few months ago about parking...it has always been free and most people think you shouldn't be able to charge people to park at the beach. Smh. I'm guessing you guys probably went to Stewart Beach. My parents take their RV to a park a little further west than that. It's awesome because I've found a little deserted stretch not far from there where there's usually no one...it's nice to go there and walk or run or just chill and listen to the waves and the seagulls, or read. School has started up again so it shouldn't be as crowded when we go. I'm looking forward to it, I usually get some alone time and I love the beach, it's my favorite place in the whole world. It's almost sort of therapeutic or something lol.

If you go back to Houston you might also check out the Kemah Boardwalk.

http://www.kemahboardwalk.com/

It's a little pricey, you can blow some serious money there, but it's a lot of fun. It's sort of on the way to the beach, just south of Houston on the east side of I-45. There's an amusement park and boat rides and you can rent jet skis and they have live bands sometimes, and there are tons of four star restaurants.


----------



## Kevin001

Why did I think it would be any different....sigh.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Women are morons. Men are morons. The human species in general is a huge piece of ****.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

crimeclub said:


> Ok, well I've been in a The Postal Service mood lately so I'm just going to give the most sappy song ever right now, "Nothing Better" by The Postal Service. But you're right it's hard to find male/female duos unless you go full on hipster. Like "Young Folks" by Pete and Bjorn have a very relatable theme to the lyrics, but is it a little too 'hipster'? Who knows, my drunken state can't dig much deeper right now but I know I know some awesome duos.


Yeah it's either cheesy stuff from the 60s and 70s or, as you said, hipster-y. lol. In all the pages that came up when I googled "male female duets" there would be those songs you mentioned and "Anyone Else But You" by Moldy Peaches... Ugh lol.

I'm also trying to find less "talk singing" kind of songs. The Civil Wars has great duets, but I'm not sure if me and the guy could pull them off lol.


----------



## Lawrencepa

How I've actually spent the whole day on this site. Pretty much 10 hours straight :/


----------



## harrison

I like the fact that when my wife and I text each other there's absolutely no bull****. No extra words, nothing. Different to when I text or whatsapp etc with other people - there's no need to expand or "decorate" the message. Just ****ing say it and get on with it. I like that.


----------



## harrison

I really love the underlying chords in this song - thy have a few bloody good songs.


----------



## May19

I'm thinking about why I just bought 50 dollars worth of makeup at the mall


----------



## crimeclub

Wrongwolfe said:


> Yeah it's either cheesy stuff from the 60s and 70s or, as you said, hipster-y. lol. In all the pages that came up when I googled "male female duets" there would be those songs you mentioned and "Anyone Else But You" by Moldy Peaches... Ugh lol.
> 
> I'm also trying to find less "talk singing" kind of songs. The Civil Wars has great duets, but I'm not sure if me and the guy could pull them off lol.


I've always thougt "I Will Light You On Fire" by Golden Shoulders would be well-suited with male vocals on the repeated background phrase and a female on the melody. But this song's vocals are clearly multi-tracked to hell so it might not work much as a live duet. Plus your male partner would get the s*** end of the stick as far as having the boring part to sing. I was going through my play list and I can't recall any male/female duets from Arcade Fire, Portishead, Pixies, She and Him, Sleigh Bells (guilty pleasure). Maybe you just need to bring the genre back.


----------



## Kevin001

You just don't see a lot of women rocking overalls these days....so that was pleasant to see.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have been without my car for two days.


----------



## funnynihilist

Alpaca said:


> The light fixture in the ceiling kinda looks like a boob.


Hopefully not a saggy one.


----------



## Blue Dino

bad baby said:


> Ohh and a funny thing happened today. I'm walking arm in arm with my mother in Chinatown and this homeless woman sitting on the curb starts yelling at us all like: "you disgust me! Don't you know homosexuality is illegal in this country blablablah..."
> 
> Uhhhh well no it's not lol. Also I'm not gay for my mum. No way.


I witnessed some crazy lady yelling at some parents too for using their young daughter to promote Lesbianism when she was wearing a Frozen tshirt of an image of this. Not the exact one probably, but similar. :lol












don said:


> I like the fact that when my wife and I text each other there's absolutely no bull****. No extra words, nothing. Different to when I text or whatsapp etc with other people - there's no need to expand or "decorate" the message. Just ****ing say it and get on with it. I like that.


I'm guessing that is a thing of beauty that one can only do it with people they truly know. It is crazy how much farther it can take you when sugarcoating your words can be with many people in the society.


----------



## KelsKels

Hm..just hanging out. Drinking and gaming... all alone. I just ate a pizza lunch able and I'm somehow covered in sauce. I think I drank a little more than I meant to.


----------



## coeur_brise

Things are ok in the end. If it's not ok, it's not the end. And if you die horribly then that's the end too. Unless you suffer from nuclear fallout, then that's not a great sitatuion. what the heck, coeur. get a life


----------



## KelsKels

Thinking about sharing a drunk video in post a video of ypurself. But I'm pretty obnoxious when I'm drunk. Probably a bag idea. Man this site is boring right now.


----------



## Crisigv

I could use a warm, comforting hug right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'd like to be a ghost...a ghost comfy in bed avoiding the day


----------



## crimeclub

KelsKels said:


> Thinking about sharing a drunk video in post a video of ypurself. But I'm pretty obnoxious when I'm drunk. Probably a bag idea. Man this site is boring right now.


Totally a bag idea.


----------



## PocketoAlice

Since my best friend and one of the only people I have in the world stabbed me in the back, I've been feeling especially alone and distrusting of people. But I think I learned that no matter how carefully you try to choose relationships and build trust with people, you can never control or predict who will be the one to hurt you. As strange as it is, this whole thing makes me feel like I can try to open up to more people so long as I never have expectations or depend on someone else.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

My memory has been damaged by excessive masturbation


----------



## May19

I've been starting to lose my appetite. I'm hungry but whenever I see food, I just lose my appetite. I try to eat but I just nausea. My stomach hurts from not eating much.


----------



## millenniumman75

My car is back. New bumper and turn signal. The thing looks new and it's over ten years old!


----------



## AllTheSame

Today was a really easy day. Ffs I left the house at 8:00 and was back home a little after 2:00. Not bad considering I'm getting paid for eight hours. And I scheduled really easy stores for today, and I think I'm gonna do that every Friday kind of as a reward to myself for getting through the week lol. I'm leaving in a bit to pick up my kids and spend the weekend at the beach, with my parents. I can't wait. I could use some down time.


----------



## KelsKels

Pepto bismol is the real mvp.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Today was a really easy day. Ffs I left the house at 8:00 and was back home a little after 2:00. Not bad considering I'm getting paid for eight hours. And I scheduled really easy stores for today, and I think I'm gonna do that every Friday kind of as a reward to myself for getting through the week lol. I'm leaving in a bit to pick up my kids and spend the weekend at the beach, with my parents. I can't wait. I could use some down time.


I plan on going to my beach here in Ohio.

Lawn mowings for 2016 - 13
Beach trips for 2016 - 12

It was a tied race until Monday when I mowed


----------



## overthinker94

i wonder how my cat can be so content just staring at the wall for 10 minutes straight, is she thinking about something? What goes on in her mind?


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> I plan on going to my beach here in Ohio.
> 
> Lawn mowings for 2016 - 13
> Beach trips for 2016 - 12
> 
> It was a tied race until Monday when I mowed


Time for you to catch up lol. I've heard Lake Eerie is pretty awesome. I had a friend from hs that eventually ended up moving to Michigan. Not the part that's shaped like a glove...but the northern part. Anyways he lives right on Lake Michigan. Lucky *******. I kind of wish I lived up there, I'm so tired of the heat. Especially since I have a job in outside sales now...if I can't find a shade tree to park under then I come back to a car that's 140 degrees, two or three times a day. It's so hot I have to duck in, start it up, crank up the AC, roll the windows down and wait a minute or two before I get in. Ffs.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Time for you to catch up lol. I've heard Lake Eerie is pretty awesome. I had a friend from hs that eventually ended up moving to Michigan. Not the part that's shaped like a glove...but the northern part. Anyways he lives right on Lake Michigan. Lucky *******. I kind of wish I lived up there, I'm so tired of the heat. Especially since I have a job in outside sales now...if I can't find a shade tree to park under then I come back to a car that's 140 degrees, two or three times a day. It's so hot I have to duck in, start it up, crank up the AC, roll the windows down and wait a minute or two before I get in. Ffs.


 The lawn was up by four around Memorial Day. :lol. Our drought evened it up until Monday.

Lake Erie is nasty :lol - Toledo (west end) has had problem with algae blooms.

Nah, my "beach" is a strip of sand on a lake that is caused by a dammed up river.

A tip from Ohio (although it may not work as well in Texas). If you know it will be dry, leave your windows open a crack - lets out the super hot air.

There was also a "contest" on which method of cooling a car was faster. It is actually faster to use the door as a fan and pull the hot air out than it is to get in the car and wait for the A/C.

I also point the air up toward to the ceiling of the car, the recycled air pulls air in from the feet, cools it, and sends it out over my head.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I was sitting outside a cafe a few days ago when I saw two moms with their two young daughters yesterday going around beginning to give food gift cards to random homeless people in the streets. As nice as it was a gesture to see, I have a feeling it will not end well. Boy was I right. One homeless guy came up and began following to haggle them for cash instead of gift cards. They ignored them and hurried away. Then another homeless man came out of nowhere and shoved one of the moms to the ground, snatched her bag and ran. The other homeless man that was haggling them ran off with him. Probably in cohoots. He also knocked down one of the young daughters down in the process sending her tumbling forward and her head smacking hard against the wall. Fortunately both of them seem ok. I was surprised the girl didn't even cry.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> The lawn was up by four around Memorial Day. . Our drought evened it up until Monday.
> 
> Lake Erie is nasty  - Toledo (west end) has had problem with algae blooms.
> 
> Nah, my "beach" is a strip of sand on a lake that is caused by a dammed up river.
> 
> A tip from Ohio (although it may not work as well in Texas). If you know it will be dry, leave your windows open a crack - lets out the super hot air.
> 
> There was also a "contest" on which method of cooling a car was faster. It is actually faster to use the door as a fan and pull the hot air out than it is to get in the car and wait for the A/C.
> 
> I also point the air up toward to the ceiling of the car, the recycled air pulls air in from the feet, cools it, and sends it out over my head.


Ahhh. You have some websites in your state that are really promoting it as an awesome, beautiful place to vacation lol.

Thanks for the tips on cooling down my car, I never would've thought about pointing the cold air up...

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Ahhh. You have some websites in your state that are really promoting it as an awesome, beautiful place to vacation lol.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on cooling down my car, I never would've thought about pointing the cold air up...
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


It's just the Toledo end. I think the rest of the lake is okay.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So this drug dealer I've met once or twice pops in the shop today and asks me what I'm doing this weekend, I say nothing cause I'm broke so he says you want a few buds to hold you over & I say yes, he goes to get the herb and comes back to the shop and were out back and he asks me if I do coke, I'm like no, he's like oh, ok, wasn't sure if I should have brought you some of that too, lol

Yeah...that happened today, haha


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> I'm guessing that is a thing of beauty that one can only do it with people they truly know. It is crazy how much farther it can take you when sugarcoating your words can be with many people in the society.


It's also got a lot to do with knowing that you really don't need to with this person. They know you - they know all the things you would rather no-one actually knows, and they still like you and are there for you. A pretty incredible feeling.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## herk

^ love them


----------



## rockyraccoon

I'm thinking about a youtube video I saw where I guy demonstrated how to play songs with only two chords. The song he played was by Buffalo Springfield- For What It's Worth. Now if only I can stop procrastinating and pick up the guitar and play.


----------



## KelsKels

I hate that I thought about ordering Pizza Hut, and went to the site... But decided $20 for one pizza is stupid, so I logged out.. And now every damn add on my browser is for Pizza Hut. Like F off. I'm starving and I don't have gas money, stop tempting me with your deliciously expensive stuffed crust. It's uncool.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

herk said:


> ^ love them


Yeah they're very entertaining together in every quote I see lol.


----------



## AllTheSame

Canadian Brotha said:


> So this drug dealer I've met once or twice pops in the shop today and asks me what I'm doing this weekend, I say nothing cause I'm broke so he says you want a few buds to hold you over & I say yes, he goes to get the herb and comes back to the shop and were out back and he asks me if I do coke, I'm like no, he's like oh, ok, wasn't sure if I should have brought you some of that too, lol
> 
> Yeah...that happened today, haha


Very, very few things in life come for free, man. My coke dealer (years and years ago) would give me bumps and throw in a few quarters, even an ounce for free sometimes if I bought enough but for a while I was one of his best customers. I was an exception lol. Sounds like he wants you to become a new customer, sounds like he's trying to be your new best friend man.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Crisigv

What a very boring and restless night. Lying in bed isn't helping either. I'm pretty awake for not having much sleep the night before.


----------



## crimeclub

16 hour shifts... I don't recommend em.


----------



## tea111red

i'm glad to have my family, despite everything. i at least feel accepted by them.


----------



## coeur_brise

It's like I can relate to heartbreak songs now. I never really lost anything, just longed for what could have been, gutted when it couldn't be. "I really can't believe I lost myself again.."


----------



## tea111red

interesting.

http://collegecandy.com/2015/08/16/why-the-always-single-are-healthier-than-relationship-hoppers/


----------



## Humesday

I really need to work on being more delusional. Is there a CBT program for that? Well, I suppose there's an obvious answer to that, but it's a bit too obvious. I need to look on meetup.com or whatever to see if there are any cults around. I really just want to drink the kool-aid already. I want the Jim Jones experience.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

The fact that [person x] has made [thread y] is ****ing hilarious. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady

Thinking about who am I and it's very confusing. A part of me is confident, well-spoken and opinionated. The other part is shy, reserved and prefers to be a wallflower. Two sides extremely antithesis to the other.

Also, seems to me like some people aren't who they portray themselves to be. But I remind myself that people aren't made of one but multiples of layers...and it's okay. I snap at times, too.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

entjs and estjs are people from hell lol

(at least in theory)


----------



## AllTheSame

It looks like a war zone right now in my parents RV. We turned the couches into beds and my son is asleep on the floor in a sleeping bag, there are bodies everywhere lol. Everyone was exhausted. I just woke up and the kids are all still asleep. It's very quiet and peaceful right now because my parents are in the bedroom in the back. All that's about to change though, time to start waking people up soon. Teenagers will sleep until noon if you let them, ffs.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> 16 hour shifts... I don't recommend em.


Even with computers, I start having trouble around 11 or 12 hours. Depending on the job, it can we way too much.


----------



## bad baby

Blue Dino said:


> I witnessed some crazy lady yelling at some parents too for using their young daughter to promote Lesbianism when she was wearing a Frozen tshirt of an image of this. Not the exact one probably, but similar. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that is a thing of beauty that one can only do it with people they truly know. It is crazy how much farther it can take you when sugarcoating your words can be with many people in the society.


i havent seen frozen but im semi-familiar with the songs thanks to yt:


----------



## kesker

bad baby said:


> i havent seen frozen but im semi-familiar with the songs thanks to yt:


the _yee_ contains magic. never fails to make me laugh out loud. much needed and appreciated. the best thing is I forgot about the depressing yarn I was going to spin on this thread :yay :lol

ooh, that was a cool phrase...._yarn I was going to spin on this thread_

oh man, I love that! The yee *IS* magic!!! :clap


----------



## tea111red

crimeclub said:


> 16 hour shifts... I don't recommend em.


yeah, they're hard to do. working that long can start to feel suffocating, too. i used to do them more for the extra money, but i eventually had to get to the point where i could be okay w/ saying "no" to working that long because it started to have too much of an effect on my mental health.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Has youtube been acting up for anyone else? It's like, the video takes awhile to start, just started happening this week.


----------



## cosmicslop

Waking up before 9 AM never gets easier, and I had to do this for the whole week and will continue to do so until December. My body still lives for late nights and letting the sun rise without me. This will be different.

I also have the same English instructor I had back in 2013 for two class session before dropping out because my depression and anxiety was so bad. She managed to remember me right away when it took me a while to realize I met her before. My brain probably subconsciously remembered her as I saw her name in the course catalog as I put together my Fall semester schedule. I'm glad I did. She's really nice and understands my situation I don't have to worry.. And she's beautiful too. Like honestly enough to make me want to make a comment about it on here. Beautiful older woman with gray hair. I could only hope to age as gracefully as her.


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like not everyone gets my sense of humor.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

If you love someone, let them go...and then be sad forever. Haha. Life.


----------



## millenniumman75

.....getting groceries


----------



## KelsKels

People on this site should post other places, it would give them thicker skin. 20 minutes after posting an opinion you're guaranteed to be told to kill yourself and that you never should've been born. It's a good exercise in learning to not give a ****.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I was going to the meet tomorrow. :sigh I won't ever be brave enough to do the things I want.


----------



## millenniumman75

Another run.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> Even with computers, I start having trouble around 11 or 12 hours. Depending on the job, it can we way too much.





tea111red said:


> yeah, they're hard to do. working that long can start to feel suffocating, too. i used to do them more for the extra money, but i eventually had to get to the point where i could be okay w/ saying "no" to working that long because it started to have too much of an effect on my mental health.


It's nice to only work 3 days a week so you have 4 days to recover from the stress, but even with my meds my introversion over-powers the effects and I become straight-faced and having zero interest in talking. But yeah having 4 days off is great to have to recharge and also actually have time for getting other things done.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KelsKels said:


> People on this site should post other places, it would give them thicker skin. 20 minutes after posting an opinion you're guaranteed to be told to kill yourself and that you never should've been born. It's a good exercise in learning to not give a ****.


Lol my all time favourite YouTube response comment was this one because they covered about everything (also everyone needs to be called cuck at least once in 2016):



> you're a sniveling, weak minded, safe space needing, brainwashed, ***** thug serving, muslim rape apologist, trans******, social justice warrior cuck invertebrate crybully.
> 
> now shut your useless mouth you sad SJW loser.﻿


lol they were an obvious troll though.

edit: I should probably clarify that was a comment targeted at me not some random dick comment. Though I've definitely seen much worse directed at other people.


----------



## truant

KelsKels said:


> People on this site should post other places, it would give them thicker skin. 20 minutes after posting an opinion you're guaranteed to be told to kill yourself and that you never should've been born.


Sounds like high school. And every YT comment thread ever.


----------



## Batcat

There really is ***** all on tv tonight. Robot wars was great back in the day when I was a youngin, just feels strange to watch something which should be a childhood memory.


----------



## Lawrencepa

Batcat said:


> There really is ***** all on tv tonight. Robot wars was great back in the day when I was a youngin, just feels strange to watch something which should be a childhood memory.


Lol yeah as a kid I loved it now not so much. It has to be something really good for me to completely focus on it. I'm guessing you're from UK. Let me know if you find anything good to watch lol


----------



## Batcat

Lawrencepa said:


> Lol yeah as a kid I loved it now not so much. It has to be something really good for me to completely focus on it. I'm guessing you're from UK. Let me know if you find anything good to watch lol


Same, think I had toys of the house robots, probably still have them up in the loft. Yeah I'm from the UK, still haven't found anything decent to watch; X-men is on film4 at 9 but can't really be arsed watching it again lol.


----------



## coeur_brise

the cheat said:


> If you love someone, let them go...and then be sad forever. Haha. Life.


:frown2:


----------



## KelsKels

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol my all time favourite YouTube response comment was this one because they covered about everything (also everyone needs to be called cuck at least once in 2016):
> 
> lol they were an obvious troll though.
> 
> edit: I should probably clarify that was a comment targeted at me not some random dick comment. Though I've definitely seen much worse directed at other people.


Wow that's 10/10... Cuck just seems to be the insult of the year, every troll throws it in every post. That and SJW. Pretty sure SJW is just a word made up by people that want to get away with being an ***hole with outdated and prejudice opinions.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm tired but had an awesome weekend at the beach with my kids and other family, took them to a baseball game Saturday, and now I'm in a hotel out of town for work this week. Ffs I think I drove three or four hundred miles this weekend. Meh. It's OK some of it (tonight's trip) I get reimbursed for and that car is in really good shape and only has to last me about ten more months. I got a lot done, despite some obstacles I dropped my kids back at their mom's, went back to my house and drove 150 miles to the hotel, got checked in and am just winding down now.

I'm really tired (though I got plenty of sleep), my kids just wore me out. And anxious about the coming week. But I think this is when I'm the most happy. When I'm pushing myself, when I'm exhausted and when I'm doing as much as I can, as opposed to when I just shut myself in. The difference is like night and day....I'm so, so much happier when I'm with my kids, or my parents, or with anyone who helps me get out of my apartment.

My kids had a lot of fun this weekend and it was good to see my oldest daughter (who was just discharged from a psychiatric hospital) smile, and laugh, and have fun. She likes to draw and take pictures and she took some really just...stunning, awesome pictures at the beach this weekend. I might share some later.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if I'll ever learn to be happy and comfortable again...and if I do, will it last...


----------



## KelsKels

Oh my god... I can't wait for the 31st. Olive Garden has pumpkin cheesecake. I think I'm going to cry. Maybe God does exist.


----------



## Orb

Next week...


----------



## practice

its gonna be a fun night :troll



AllTheSame said:


> I might share some later.


please do


----------



## Kevin001

Do you want to be friends or not....I'm confused.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I really want to and I am craving to eat something else than my normal every day diet right now. I think I have eaten the same thing everyday for 3 weeks now.




























:sigh:sigh:sigh:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75

Neo said:


> Next week...


Cool - I hope you don't get hit by Madeline in the meantime, though.


----------



## bad baby

i pop into the bathroom for five mins and my mum starts blasting soviet-era folk tunes from the living room. #motivationtomoveout2016
nope.jpg


----------



## practice

Demon Soul said:


> I think I have eaten the same thing everyday for 3 weeks now.


are you serious?...that doesnt sound easy you should be proud of yourself...even if its just a little bit...if youre able to


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

KelsKels said:


> People on this site should post other places, it would give them thicker skin. 20 minutes after posting an opinion you're guaranteed to be told to kill yourself and that you never should've been born. It's a good exercise in learning to not give a ****.


lol

Pro combat sports forums are good, or should I say bad for that.

I don't give a **** what someone online say's to me so it doesn't help me develop a thicker skin.


----------



## unemployment simulator

damn can't get the thought of that cute womans arse out of my head lol. person working at the pizza place down the road, tight yoga pants type leggings, the sort which cling to the body very tightly. when a lady has a nice butt and wears those, oh man!


----------



## Pongowaffle

Left eye has been twitching for the past two weeks. It has been a recurring issue that comes and goes a few times a year. Maybe it has been the two to three coffees I have been sipping for fun every morning. Or stress. Hopefully it's just one those reasons.



AllTheSame said:


> it was good to see my oldest daughter (who was just discharged from a psychiatric hospital) smile, and laugh, and have fun. She likes to draw and take pictures and she took some really just...stunning, awesome pictures at the beach this weekend. I might share some later.


Dam that gave me a slight smile reading that too. Great to hear.


----------



## KelsKels

Mcchickens are my favorite food. I regret clicking to see why they're trending.


----------



## MusicDays8

How I really should get some sleep because I have to go to work even though I don't want to go to work. And I am thinking about why my boyfriend hasn't texted me or called me back.


----------



## millenniumman75

Another call about my air conditioning!


----------



## Steve French

I think I should buy solely healthy food next time I go shopping. Usually I mix it up, and I proceed to eat the bad stuff first while the good stuff goes bad. If I only had access to the good stuff, maybe I would actually eat it. Or maybe I would go out and buy WacArnolds hamburgers instead. Sheit, I need some self discipline. I just like to eat stuff that tastes good, but hate putting effort into cooking.


----------



## Blue Dino

Demon Soul said:


> I really want to and I am craving to eat something else than my normal every day diet right now. I think I have eaten the same thing everyday for 3 weeks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh:sigh:sigh:sigh


Your poor soul. Those foods look so unappetizing. Especially the first dish :b yumm... oh i mean yuck!


----------



## Blue Dino

bad baby said:


> i pop into the bathroom for five mins and my mum starts blasting soviet-era folk tunes from the living room. #motivationtomoveout2016
> nope.jpg


So did you come out of the bathroom doing this then?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I am too bored to not do anything and too anxious to do anything :/


----------



## Winds

I hope 30 minute delays aren't the norm. On a side note, I need to figure this out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> damn can't get the thought of that cute womans arse out of my head lol. person working at the pizza place down the road, tight yoga pants type leggings, the sort which cling to the body very tightly. when a lady has a nice butt and wears those, oh man!


 I agree. But I don't like it when they work out so much they have a dude butt. It has to look like a big womanly butt that actually jiggles at least a little bit before it works for me. Dude butts are just two big chunks of muscle with no female mojo. Not sexy. Unfortunately, something convinced a lot of modern women dude butts on women are sexy.

I can deal with it if they're skinny and that's just the kind of butt they have but when they do it on purpose it just confuses me.


----------



## millenniumman75

How badly I am being tested financially.


----------



## AFoundLady

Breaks my heart to see some of my friends going through so much in life. I wish it didn't have to be this way. ugh.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Blue Dino said:


> Your poor soul. Those foods look so unappetizing. Especially the first dish :b yumm... oh i mean yuck!


I am not eating that food unfortunately. I also think that food is very yuck, especially the first one! 



practice said:


> are you serious?...that doesnt sound easy you should be proud of yourself...even if its just a little bit...if youre able to


Thanks. Generally it's very easy but sometimes I just crave for something else.. You know, you just "suddenly" want pizza for example, and then it's like extra hard because I don't think I have eaten pizza in 5-6 months at least. Then it's like, it's okey once right? I also love salt candy, and I haven't eaten that in like 7-8 months maybe. Some time ago I had a salt taste in my mouth constantly for like 2 weeks.. That was the worst, like why are you doing this body?

I have managed to almost stick completely to my diet (and the diets before this one as well), with a couple of exceptions  I once ate 3 lozenges that I bought for my mom :O


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Kind of want to start playing World of Warcraft casually with the Legion expansion after watching the Warcraft movie yesterday and then spending 2 hours reading about it's lore later.


----------



## millenniumman75

Stress.....money worries.


----------



## tea111red

I don't feel like I can TRULY fit in anywhere in this world and I'm about ready to conclude that I never will. I'm thankful I at least still have a few family members to make me feel less alone in this garbage world. I'd be scared to see what life would be like w/o them. I really don't even want to think about that, though....that's too painful.

Also, thank God dogs were created.


----------



## marsia

I just contacted a friend on facebook I haven't seen in 10 years - he told me how his marriage ended which made me sad 'cause they have kids he won't get to see much now. Thinking about how in relationships you have to give to people what it is you want from them and see if they are willing to give back or not. I met his ex and she was not willing to give back. I'm feeling for my friend.


----------



## bad baby

Blue Dino said:


> So did you come out of the bathroom doing this then?


niet, i squat down on the bathroom floor like a real slav and took a dump right there.










ps. that looks like a good workout tho


----------



## Crisigv

Someone please get me the hell away from the Sephora website! I have no money.


----------



## millenniumman75

bad baby said:


> niet, i squat down on the bathroom floor like a real slav and took a dump right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. that looks like a good workout tho


 I sit like that all the time.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Woah, drop down list on new posts.....I'm guessing the change is to reduce the load on this site, by having people search only for a day of posts instead of the automatic 500 that it used to search.

@Demon Soul is your signature from Only a Memory or something else?


----------



## KelsKels

Things that pop up every damn day that I read and scroll past:

A planet similar to earth has been found and could possibly support life
Contact with aliens has been made
_____ has been found to cause cancer
A cure for _____ has been discovered

Yeah after the first 20 times that all these sensational headlines turned into nothing, I'm not even going to read them anymore.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Woah, drop down list on new posts.....I'm guessing the change is to reduce the load on this site, by having people search only for a day of posts instead of the automatic 500 that it used to search.
> 
> @Demon Soul is your signature from Only a Memory or something else?


I will not bend until I break, how much can one bruised body take?
Just not enough to silence me, you're only a memory :nerd:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I hate feeling a bit better at night, then waking up the next ******* day to feel like a sack of drained ****, having to force myself out of the bed. lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

:sigh man...I hope home schooling won't be so bad this year  couldn't focus much last year cause of everything I was going through...


----------



## millenniumman75

Blue Dino said:


> So did you come out of the bathroom doing this then?





bad baby said:


> niet.


 Do you guys know who that guy in the front in the gray suit is? :lol
Just wondering if you guys know your stuff.


----------



## Blue Dino

millenniumman75 said:


> Do you guys know who that guy in the front in the gray suit is? :lol
> Just wondering if you guys know your stuff.


Seeing him often on the news as a little kid, I use to always wonder why for the longest time, he never ever tried to clean that stain on his forehead. :lol I have no clue he's actually still alive right now.


----------



## slyfox

How does my level 100 priest in World of Warcraft have no trinkets O_O I was wondering why his item level was 515 despite having mostly 700+ gear from the legion invasions event and no gear below 519. He also finally reached level 100 through the invasions. I then realized his trinket slots were empty. I think I originally leveled him to around level 30-40 with quests and then forgot about him for years. I then mostly leveled him through holidays and pet battles. I also did some questing. Somehow I must've skipped quests with trinkets as rewards. Embarrassing.


----------



## kivi

When someone talks very quickly so you understand their questions incorrectly and give them weird answers. They probably thought I was stupid or very weird. :/


----------



## Innocent James

It's 2 am i'm contemplating weather or notI should go buy marijuana because I can't sleep. I'm probably gonna end up leaving 3 am knowing me fml I hate doing this but I have no self control.


----------



## Barakiel

For some reason I feel more tired and fatigued in the morning if I actually get some sleep instead of staying up all night like usual... :con


----------



## Innocent James

15 marijuana growers are looking for me because it's my fault they got robbed for 25lb 

The women that owns the the property of the grow operation I poisoned her I knew the meth I got her wasn't any good but I wanted to get high right away now there's something wrong with her nervous system and she can barely get up and her ex husband is a cop! SO i am hiding... Oh and she got mad at me because I didn't initiate sex. 

Then I have on my conscious another women who lost her mind smoking with me I had to drop her off at a mental ward OHH and she got mad at me too even when she was crazy she still wanted to have sex but i didn't.


On top of the marijuana growers i'm at war with 5 other people. I am one malicious socially anxious person. And I don't have a single ally. I feel like I have the evil eye I bring misery and misfortune to anyone I come across.

Can I undo what I have done? What can I do differently today? Only God can help me.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow he has been off for almost a week, I'm pretty sure he doesn't have anymore vacation days.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Where then he'll was my mind at in 2013? I can't think of anything I was doing that year at all


----------



## bad baby

Blue Dino said:


> Seeing him often on the news as a little kid, I use to always wonder why for the longest time, he never ever tried to clean that stain on his forehead. :lol I have no clue he's actually still alive right now.


my dad hates him. think it's because he appeared on all those cartoons all the time that he finds terribly childish.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Just feeling off this morning but im not sure why, like I feel like there's no reason...i wanna say maybe it's the weather. My head just feels like it wants to explode. Maybe I'm thinking too much, I'm not sure what to think. Too many questions in the world and not enough have been answered. I also feel like eating but I feel full...what the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## millenniumman75

Getting home to a hot house - A/C and furnace being replaced next week.


----------



## AllTheSame

I had a pretty awesome day at work today. I finished the hardest reset we have, by myself for the first time and I think I did pretty well. Waiting on some price tags before I send the before and after pictures to my boss, and have a final walkthrough with the store manager, but I think it looks pretty good...I'm cautiously optimistic.

I also think one of the store managers is showing....some interest in me...lol, maybe just as friends maybe more, idk. (I think just as friends). I talked to her some yesterday, just passing by mostly, but today she came down the aisle I was working on like six times. We talked while I worked....quite a bit. She's a little younger than me (I'm guessing 30 to 35). She's pretty, she's just not the type I usually go for, but she's good looking. She's about 5'5" I guess and she has this really pretty long, wavy dark hair. She's really funny. We were up at the front of the store in the manager's office today and she had me laughing.

We talked about her son, who's in the marine corp. She showed me a lot of pictures on her phone, of her sister, her son and daughter, of her sister's new baby. I told her she had a beautiful family. We talked about her daughter getting pregnant, and how she handled that, and I talked about how even thinking about either of my daughters getting pregnant scares the hell out of me. And she told me she lost her husband a few months ago. You could tell that she's obviously still hurting very much, of course, it just happened, and I wanted to tell her I understood, and tell her about my ex-gf passing away but I just didn't want any questions. I mean, what was I supposed to say if she asked me how she died? Tell her the truth....tell her my ex-gf committed suicide? I don't think so. She'd probably wonder what the hell was so wrong with me, am I that terrible a person that my gf actually killed herself. So, no, I just told her I was very sorry.

I'm kind of happy with how I handled today...normally talking that much with someone I don't know makes my anxiety go through the roof....I was a little nervous (and I think she was too, that's the vibe I got) but not really that bad at all. I feel like I'd like to ask her out to lunch tomorrow or something (just as friends). She's very cool...very, very down-to-earth, a little bit country, and I love her accent (very country). It's funny how much you can learn about someone just by working with them, and in one day. I feel like I sort of know her, and I only just met her yesterday....not just like an acquaintance, more like as a friend. We have a lot in common. It's a shame she's not working in one of my regular stores. After this week I might not see her again for months, or who knows how long.


----------



## millenniumman75

I just got a $40 copay bill for the Children's doctor who diagnosed me with a detached retina. He was the only one of FOUR doctors, including three in the field, who said I had a detached retina.

I drove in the sun across town with my eye dilated and a big red jellyfish floater in my eye and I wondered why I couldn't even see the big letter on the eye chart

Wednesday, July 20, 2016 was a very scary day.


----------



## Pongowaffle

This morning a middle aged white dude with a tanktop and bandana wearing tried picking a fight with me in a starbucks line. He thought I was staring at him for being with a young black girl when I was actually staring at a vivid looking picture right behind him. I told him that and he wouldn't believe me. Kept harassing me in line and sizing me up with his eyes before I finally had to tell him to save his aggression for his nightly dive bar runs. That riled him up even more before 2 police officers came in and lined up behind us. He instantly backed down. Lol.



kivi said:


> When someone talks very quickly so you understand their questions incorrectly and give them weird answers. They probably thought I was stupid or very weird. :/


I hate that too. Especially with people giving me directions at work. And with texting when they use texting slangs and acronyms. When I just re ask them for clarity to make sure they act like I am stupid and irritating for doing so. Pisses me off.


----------



## Crisigv

Too much of a loser and too ugly to get anywhere in this world.


----------



## Were

it's alright and I'm going to sleep a bit early today good night.


----------



## Topia

I want someone to make an app similar to Nerve but without the whole dangerous enough to die part, would 100% download it. There's Double Dog but that one doesn't seem all that interesting right now.


----------



## AFoundLady

Sigh. Cute guys everywhere. Omg why are white/middle eastern guys so cute. And yay for accents. *melts* omg again <3


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm so dumb...I can't believe I had to login for a chat with an online service tech to be told all I needed to do to switch the home phone voicemail from the answering machine to the voicemail service I'm paying for(and that works better) is to push a button on the main charging stand


----------



## peace_love

I'm hungry and sleepy


----------



## Steve French

Having a thought to giving pregabalin a try, while I've got my healthcare covered. Sounds promising from some, pointless from others. Just like any drug I geuss. I guess the line I've read from a few people that at low doses it is like a milder benzo with no withdrawal and little tolerance kind of hooked me. I need something to get me through the day that isn't booze.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't get you out of my head.


----------



## Innocent James

turbulent times like this makes me wish I had a transsexual girlfriend to fall back on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can't I have a day off where my phone doesn't ring or buzz and nobody contacts me whatsoever? My dads texting to say ring him when I get up, my coworker saying she needs cover for her shift, phone tag with another coworker to cover that shift, my mom fussing about the furniture delivery today. All I wanted was to sleep till noon, laze till 3pm and then wait for the furniture


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm an idiot.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## bewareofyou

Turned 18 yesterday and it was a good day for the most part, but I've been really sad about it today.. everything goes by so fast.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I believe the last time I was a baldhead was in 2008


----------



## Steve French

Hot damn, finally get to sleep in tomorrow. Though I probably won't. Or at least, I'll try not to. I need to keep on a schedule with the school coming up. Thing is, when I have nothing to do in a day, my subconscious just seems to say **** it and I flick off alarms in a daze and can't rouse myself from bed.

I'll set it to 9 at the latest.


----------



## Karsten

Waiting on the dawn.


----------



## tehuti88

What the hell?? I heard this skittering metallic sound in my room and finally pinpointed its location to the _interior of a can of Raid ant spray_. :? I shook it like crazy but it wouldn't stop so I had to just stick it in the bathroom to get the noise away from me.

How the hell did an insect of whatever sort get inside a can of Raid?

How the hell does an insect even _survive_ inside a can of Raid??


----------



## crimeclub

Spoken ASMR works best for me when it's by someone with a very thick non-American accent.

I have yet to try ASMR that is in a language I don't understand, but I should probably try since sometimes following what's being spoken can sometimes keep me awake.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Burn it to build it


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I really need to stop verbalizing half baked thoughts for the sake of continuing a conversation for as long as I can. :/ All it accomplishes is the creation of yet even more stupid actions I can cringe about in the future. I guess the reason I do it is because, well, I'm socially deprived, desperate to squeeze every ounce of social interaction out of every 'safe' chance I get. I can tell that, subconsciously, I don't want the conversation to end. Ever. The awareness that as the conversation ends, I'm inevitably destined to be subjected to yet more internal condemnation, is depressing and scary. My sense of affirmation & validation is invariably external. It's impossible for me to achieve it within myself. Extraverted feeling (INFJ) struggles, man. Alas, I need a constant stream of validation. Taken a step further, I need validation that I'm not only doing the 'right' thing in terms of competence, but I need affirmation as to whether my actions actually mean anything in the grand scheme of things. "Why does this matter? Is this or anything else real? Please confirm to me that you're real."

It's nice when people show me that they're real and vouching for my side. Though it never lasts long.


----------



## AllTheSame

Amy Schumer is my girl. Ffs. Do. Not. ***. With. Her. Lmao. This is sort of trending right now, she just shut down another heckler at one of her shows, in true, only-as-Amy-could-do-it fashion. This wasn't all of what was said, just part of it....






You go girl.


----------



## millenniumman75

@AllTheSame

People's sense of decorum is in decline. Heckling used to be about bad jokes, and now it is something completely inappropriate and sexual. I don't know much about Amy Schuler, but what that guy did would never have crossed my mind.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> @*AllTheSame*
> 
> People's sense of decorum is in decline. Heckling used to be about bad jokes, and now it is something completely inappropriate and sexual. I don't know much about Amy Schuler, but what that guy did would never have crossed my mind.


Her brand of humor is very, very blunt, it's usually very R (maybe sometimes X) rated and brutally honest. She says what's on her mind and whatever comes out is what comes out, some of it is not for the faint of heart. In some of her earlier stuff she'd spend a lot of time talking about her vagina, and about anal sex...nothing is taboo lmao. She did a photo session for Annie Leibovitz's Pirelli Calendar a while back and she got a whole lot of press for that.



That's just who she is. That's her attitude, this is me, take it or leave it, very unapologetic and very in-your-face honesty. And I really, really admire her for that. Most people don't have it in them to really and truly live that way, but she does.

So anyways....I think some guys see that as a challenge. Why I don't know....because every time she's been heckled she's just torn them to pieces. But they seem to think "hey if I can get Amy I'll be in the news I'll be somewhat famous" lmao, and it's never gonna happen.


----------



## Crisigv

Today was the first time a guy has ever approached me in public. He came into my store and asked me out for coffee. He was a customer a few weeks back. Funny.


----------



## tea111red

oh, i accidentally changed the size of websites on my screen and i don't even know how to change it back. i'm that computer illiterate.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm too naive for human society


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> Today was the first time a guy has ever approached me in public. He came into my store and asked me out for coffee. He was a customer a few weeks back. Funny.


You give him your number?


----------



## millenniumman75

Crisigv said:


> Today was the first time a guy has ever approached me in public. He came into my store and asked me out for coffee. He was a customer a few weeks back. Funny.


Not funny - SASsy. You know it; now show it!


----------



## AFoundLady

I miss someone a lot. Wonder if he/she is doing okay...


----------



## AFoundLady

I am angry. I am infuriated.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

I hope she's ok.


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> You give him your number?


No, I didn't. I said no to coffee. I felt bad, though.



millenniumman75 said:


> Not funny - SASsy. You know it; now show it!


Lol, thanks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's no salvation, just degrees of hell


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I'm not overplaying my hand here.


----------



## f1ora

How do I look? Hope I look good, like that girl.


----------



## Kevin001

If things don't work out at least I tried.


----------



## kivi

I hope my roommate won't be someone who supports that obvious party (which has the most votes) and talks about things that get on my nerves. I don't think I can stand it everyday.


----------



## SplendidBob

Long term health problems really do **** with your mind. Especially when they inexplicably vanish for a month then come back (and you have no idea why).


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Got some new shoes today and i love them  there exactly what I wanted.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I just saw the cover of Illuminate. Shawn Mendes doesn't look like his voice causes me to imagine.

this could be the cover for a book, i think. i like this picture.


----------



## rdrr

I should have reconsidered my dinner choice tonight.


----------



## Rainy Cakes

Can't tell if I'm finally getting over her or I'm just kidding myself so I dont crawl into a ball and cry my *** off.


----------



## everlong

Rainy Cakes said:


> Can't tell if I'm finally getting over her or I'm just kidding myself so I dont crawl into a ball and cry my *** off.


hope you feel better man. i can relate to how you feel. it ****ing sucks. i don't even think i'm over her either.


----------



## Thinkingofyou

I'm thinking about how I'm going to have to work tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

This ND vs Texas game is lit.


----------



## AllTheSame

If I was with her.

We'd be at the beach, at our spot, I'm absolutely sure of it man. It's where we were five years ago, today. We were with her family, and we were having a fish/crawfish/crab boil on the beach, with a dozen of her closest friends. We had a bonfire going. And. I was really tipsy by the end of the day, and so was she, and she was sitting in my lap, in a chair on the beach next to our car and we were watching the sunset. And listening to the surf, and the seagulls. And laughing at her family, especially at her daughter's father-in-law. The radio was on, playing....that song, that I won't mention but that has been stuck in my head ever since because this is one of my favorite memories of you and that song just refuses to get out of my brain. And you were in my lap. I was in this huge chair and you were sitting, facing me, and we were kissing and then we started talking and then you went to sleep right there, in my lap. You just melted into me. And. I think we stayed that way for a few hours, in that chair. I will never, ever forget that day. How you felt. The way the air smelled, the sea, the salt, your perfume, the bonfire, the way you felt against me. It's one of my last memories of you.


----------



## KelsKels

I'm so glad I don't have the same last name as my father anymore. To technically not be in his family anymore. Before he left my house today he was rambling about how "damn ******** are ruining America and Trump is the only person that's got the balls to fix it". Yeah I'd rather have my husbands last name than share it with a raving ***hole racist. I should've said something but it would've just made him go off even more. I'm really tempted to post about it on Facebook... I mean why not right? He use to call me a libtard before I deleted him as a friend.


----------



## Rainy Cakes

AllTheSame said:


> If I was with her.
> 
> We'd be at the beach, at our spot, I'm absolutely sure of it man. It's where we were five years ago, today. We were with her family, and we were having a fish/crawfish/crab boil on the beach, with a dozen of her closest friends. We had a bonfire going. And. I was really tipsy by the end of the day, and so was she, and she was sitting in my lap, in a chair on the beach next to our car and we were watching the sunset. And listening to the surf, and the seagulls. And laughing at her family, especially at her daughter's father-in-law. The radio was on, playing....that song, that I won't mention but that has been stuck in my head ever since because this is one of my favorite memories of you and that song just refuses to get out of my brain. And you were in my lap. I was in this huge chair and you were sitting, facing me, and we were kissing and then we started talking and then you went to sleep right there, in my lap. You just melted into me. And. I think we stayed that way for a few hours, in that chair. I will never, ever forget that day. How you felt. The way the air smelled, the sea, the salt, your perfume, the bonfire, the way you felt against me. It's one of my last memories of you.


Can you please message me your story? I know it kind of sounds intrusive but in all honesty I'm a total romantic and going through total heartbreak right now. I dont even know why this gravitates me... but Ive felt every single thing that you just said and its hurting me in an almost good way.


----------



## cosmicslop

I've got hurricanes in my ancestral line. It has to be why I always make a mess no matter what I do.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I left the window open tonight even though i told myself last night that i would not. all these little moths and insects slipped in and were really annoying me earlier. i still have a few attracted to my computer screen.

I basically wasted today in terms of productivity. i might as well not have woken up. :sigh


----------



## AllTheSame

Rainy Cakes said:


> Can you please message me your story? I know it kind of sounds intrusive but in all honesty I'm a total romantic and going through total heartbreak right now. I dont even know why this gravitates me... but Ive felt every single thing that you just said and its hurting me in an almost good way.


No, I'm sorry but I'm just venting. She committed suicide four years ago. I just miss her very, very much and I talk about her on this (and other) sites sometimes. She was my best friend, and I have a lot of guilt about it, and I just come here to vent about her and about my feelings about the suicide sometimes. It's not necessarily something that needs a response, like I said I just sort of talk to myself sometimes here lol....though any response, any feedback is def welcomed. Thank you though.


----------



## AussiePea

Finally found the guts to have what I thought would be a very tough discussion with my GF which would cause a big argument and possibly some silent treatment for a few days. To my surprise she took it like a champ, told me it was silly to worry like I had and said she'll make an effort to work on what it was since it clearly means a lot to me. I lucked out with this girl big time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I typed why aren't there into Google and I have to say the suggested results are everything I'd ever want to know. Thanks Google.










especially the basements in Texas.


----------



## CharmedOne

Persephone The Dread said:


> I typed why aren't there into Google and I have to say the suggested results are everything I'd ever want to know. Thanks Google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially the basements in Texas.


Maybe the water table is high like it is in New Orleans, where all the tombs are above ground.

http://www.experienceneworleans.com/deadcity.html

There are some attractive tv scientists, most in reruns though: Leonard Hofstadter, Charlie Eppes, Sam Beckett, Gil Grissom, The Professor on Gilligan's Island...to name a few...



These are all pretty much a bummer.


----------



## millenniumman75

How to spend my Labor Day


----------



## Kevin001

Today should be a great day. :grin2:


----------



## KelsKels

Ugh I'm so mad. I woke up to the smell of burning crap to find out my electric baseboard heater decided it wanted to turn on. Haven't touched a thing and the thermostat is set to off. Now the stupid heater won't turn off and there is no off option. There's only high or low and I've tried everything and the stupid heater just wants to be on. Which is great considering it's not cold. So now I get to sleep on the couch I guess. 😞


----------



## Winds

No one wants to admit it, but those Jerry Springer Final Thoughts be on point.


----------



## Crisigv

Hopefully my sister has better luck with this new guy she has started to see. Someone needs to get out of this house more often.


----------



## Kevin001

Winds said:


> No one wants to admit it, but those Jerry Springer Final Thoughts be on point.


Lol so true.


----------



## SilentLyric

I haven't had one good night's sleep since moving out. I miss my cold basement. I can not sleep at all if it is even slightly too warm. My mattress with the volcano memory foam does not help matters...


----------



## AllTheSame

Winds said:


> No one wants to admit it, but those Jerry Springer Final Thoughts be on point.







I vaguely remember this show, I have to admit I watched it a few times (though I think simply the act of watching the show makes you lose brain cells).


----------



## Abhorsen

To go, or not to go buy food


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I just posted twice and neither post is showing up in that thread, I think it's broken. I'll probably want to delete it later too because it's whiny so that's really annoying. This forum seems to be breaking again.


----------



## AFoundLady

need to be more productive


----------



## millenniumman75

Having to go to the bathroom


----------



## practice

Demon Soul said:


> I once ate 3 lozenges that I bought for my mom :O


ha!...that made me smile...i hope you can stop dieting soon


----------



## Xisha

How a bus can fit into one lane.


----------



## millenniumman75

How long it will take for my clothes to dry.


----------



## AllTheSame

There are an estimated five to ten million people having sex. Right now.

https://www.quora.com/How-many-people-are-having-sex-every-minute

Ffs that's depressing.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Rebounds are the empty calories of the dating world.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

What I'm gonna do for the next couple of weeks. Also about how long I'll be awake when I've gotta get going at 6 in the morning. Coffee. Sweet sweet dark coffee. Nectar of the Gods.


----------



## Barakiel

I wanna ruin my sleeping schedule again. I usually feel pretty energetic after a long night of no sleep, and I feel like I do better in class too. I guess it's the closest I've ever been to living on the edge... :blank


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> There are an estimated five to ten million people having sex. Right now.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-people-are-having-sex-every-minute
> 
> Ffs that's depressing.


 ....until you realize how many of them are spreading diseases and babies they can't take care of.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> ....until you realize how many of them are spreading diseases and babies they can't take care of.


Yeah, I know and I want no part of that. God does seem to be watching out for me in some ways. After all of my ex-wife's fooling around with guys, after her little mid-life crisis I got tested (three ****** times, because I was that paranoid) and I came back clean. I have plenty of prophylactics but just no ladies around, no gf, no reason to use them lmao. And that is my own damn fault.

I actually posted not long ago about having to throw some of mine out because they'd expired, and someone (I really can't remember who) suggested I blow them up and make balloon animals out of them.


----------



## AFoundLady

Just finished my job interview. Friendly person and it looks quite okay..hmm. Starting driving class this thursday. Excited for my grades to be out. Things are actually going great. I am okay. I got me. Someday I'm going to put myself through a degree/masters, get that family and job and happiness that I've always wanted. Thankful.


----------



## AllTheSame

@Alostgirl congrats to you, good luck to you. Sounds like you're doing awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah, I know and I want no part of that. God does seem to be watching out for me in some ways. After all of my ex-wife's fooling around with guys, after her little mid-life crisis I got tested (three ****** times, because I was that paranoid) and I came back clean. I have plenty of prophylactics but just no ladies around, no gf, no reason to use them lmao. And that is my own damn fault.
> 
> I actually posted not long ago about having to throw some of mine out because they'd expired, and someone (I really can't remember who) suggested I blow them up and make balloon animals out of them.


:rofl - you know, they're supposed to last longer than your average balloon.


----------



## AFoundLady

@AllTheSame Thank you friend. I'm forcing myself to look beyond my comfort zone, get out there and do something to improve my life. I'm going to work harder in school and use my brain and effort to get me far in life. I've been a slave to the confinement of anxiety and I've had enough of it! I hope you are doing good too


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> :rofl - you know, they're supposed to last longer than your average balloon.


Yeah. I mean that should be a very clear sign you have social anxiety disorder. You make balloon animals out of your expired prophylactics. You were clearly over-ambitious when you bought those. You clearly were swinging for the fences, when you didn't even make it out of the batter's box. Ffs, ffs, ffs.....


----------



## tehuti88

I seem to be having olfactory hallucinations again and they're quite irking me. Everything smells like cooked meat, all the time. It's irritating. >:/

I wonder why on Earth I even have these. I wish I could be smelling rotting leaves, or new book smell instead. Cooked meat all the time, though...ugh.

It's not a gross smell, just...it's _all the time_. :x


----------



## Blue Dino

Had to entire house to ourselves for 5 full days this weekend. But it flew by like a breeze.  I wish I could've made more out of it.


----------



## KelsKels

I love my stupid pita dog. He annoys me but he's always there to greet me when I come home.. I'm never alone.


----------



## Steve French

I can't seem to download any torrents. I would assume my school had something to do with this. Coincidentally, I discovered this while trying to download a completely legal file, originally provided by the creator in torrent format. Sheeit, gonna have to look into vpns and all that.


----------



## Blue Dino

Oh and the past days, I have literally been eating and drinking everything I can indulge on without hesitation. But oh well, I gotta take advantage and live it up when I have this little window of opportunity. :yay It's not like I am doing heroin or anything. :lol


----------



## Nunuc

Will be moving to a BIGHUGE city soon, that has human population of 1...2...3...61,000! Little scared because of that. :afr

edit. they even have skyscrapers!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Alostgirl

Awesome.


----------



## rdrr

When people compliment me or give me praise, it makes me feel so uncomfortable. Sure I am gracious for any positive words, but it's just something I can't seem to accept most times.


----------



## kivi

It has been a long time since I've read an un-put-downable book. I actually can't say I read novels that much as I used to 5 years ago. Recently all I read has been lecture books. I should start reading novels again.

Also, I still have to call some people. I've been delaying it again. I'm anxious. :sigh


----------



## Steve French

The lack of communication from my school has been disturbing. Radio silence and ****ups all around. Here I am, an hour or so away from when I am supposed to start, and I've yet to receive a schedule. Maybe there has been a cockup with my email address. It is only my name with my middle initial thrown in, but with my middle initial being the same as the last letter of my first name, maybe it threw them off somewhere. Or maybe my program doesn't start till the 19th, like the moron residence admin had me penciled in as arriving. Shouldn't I have been held privy to this information? Well, I guess I'll go find out when I pay my fees today. That's one thing they've been consistently on top of.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ignorance is bliss, I guess.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah. I mean that should be a very clear sign you have social anxiety disorder. You make balloon animals out of your expired prophylactics. You were clearly over-ambitious when you bought those. You clearly were swinging for the fences, when you didn't even make it out of the batter's box. Ffs, ffs, ffs.....


 .....but you got out and bought them.


----------



## AllTheSame

I am such a Goddamned flirt, I swear to God if I was a female I'd be the world's biggest tease lmao. I was at the grocery store last night and this couple just cut in line at the self-checkout. There were two girls behind me, and I just threw up my hands and muttered "Really? Seriously?" And the girls behind me heard me I guess, one of them laughed and said yeah we'll get a turn eventually. So, it was taking forever and we started talking about rude people, and knowing when to just let it go. I complimented them both on their nails, it looked like they had just had them done (and they had). I made them smile. It was a situation I could've walked away from feeling really angry, but I managed to turn it around. And today I'm out of town, in Louisiana, and I was flirting with the girl at Sonic that brought me my food, and she flirted back a little. Idk what's gotten into me lmao I never, ever used to do this kind of stuff. It feels strange. I think I started doing it because I just sort of dared myself to and now I can't stop. Somebody stop me lol.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> .....but you got out and bought them.


I yeah but I don't even know why lol. I'll probably get pretty good at making balloon animals before it's all over with...

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> I yeah but I don't even know why lol. I'll probably get pretty good at making balloon animals before it's all over with...
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Better to be balloon animals than virus and bacterial shapes :lol.


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> And today I'm out of town, in Louisiana


:O

Where at?


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> :O
> 
> Where at?


Today, just east of Lake Charles but I'm all over the place. Staying in a hotel near Lake Charles. People in your Cajun country are very friendly btw, and the women here are beautiful (some of them).

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Friendonkey

I hope I'm doing a good job talking to this guy... I hope I'm not being weird or lame.


----------



## Steve French

I was real tired from actually doing things all day and sleeping poorly. Could barely keep my eyes open. I saw a few potential paths from there. I could down plenty of coffee and attempt to stay awake till midnight or so, have a quick nap, or just attempt the staying awake without the coffee. It is a fine line between too much coffee and too little, so that method is quite dangerous. Anyway, I had a cup of coffee and still was wrecked and then had a nap. Now I'm ****ed.

I might work out. Maybe that'll help. I lack the energy for that though, without more coffee.


----------



## AllTheSame

@Kevin001


AllTheSame said:


> Today, just east of Lake Charles but I'm all over the place. Staying in a hotel near Lake Charles. People in your Cajun country are very friendly btw, and the women here are beautiful (some of them).
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Meh, I had to change hotels and move further up north to Shreveport. Where do you work btw? I know you work in a casino, but which one? By the way you guys love your ****** casinos here they are everywhere lol.


----------



## funnynihilist

Pablo Picasso never got called an *****hole


----------



## Crisigv

Apparently I am looking quite weak, according to a customer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't cope with life


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Nunuc said:


> Will be moving to a BIGHUGE city soon, that has human population of 1...2...3...61,000! Little scared because of that. :afr
> 
> edit. they even have skyscrapers!


 Some architect somewhere really loves rectangles.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> I love my stupid pita dog. He annoys me but he's always there to greet me when I come home.. I'm never alone.


 You're not alone anyway as long as you're on this forum. But yes. The presence of a dog (or any pet) is a subtle but definite comfort. When my last dog died it was unbearable how empty this place felt without her.


----------



## kivi

I have an appointment in an oculist today. I have an obsession with a machine which blows air all of a sudden to your eyes to measure something (I guess it was eye tension but I'm not sure). I don't like this (it's childish of me, I know) and for me, giving blood seems less scary than this.


----------



## tehuti88

That feeling when women are discussing M/M stuff in one of the +18 threads and you _really_ want to pipe up with, "I love M/M stuff!" but the conversation is deeper than that (so deep you can't even follow most of it except the obvious M/M parts) plus it's dealing with IRL stuff and when all you have to contribute to the conversation is that you like to read and write fictional M/M stuff it makes you sound like some kind of n00b wannabe ("Hey, look at the asexual 39-year-old lady virgin thinking she knows anything about M/M, haha") and it's not like saying something will gain you any readers of said M/M stuff anyway...so you just don't say anything at all. ;_;


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> @Kevin001
> 
> Meh, I had to change hotels and move further up north to Shreveport. Where do you work btw? I know you work in a casino, but which one? By the way you guys love your ****** casinos here they are everywhere lol.


Shreveport? Hey :grin2: You're close by. We have 7 here.....I work at one, yep. :laugh:


----------



## KelsKels

WillYouStopDave said:


> You're not alone anyway as long as you're on this forum. But yes. The presence of a dog (or any pet) is a subtle but definite comfort. When my last dog died it was unbearable how empty this place felt without her.


Yeah I guess you're right, I feel alone a lot of the time though  and I know that feeling, the house felt empty after my cat died about 2 years ago.


----------



## Steve French

Was feeling the squeeze, went cheapo on the shave supplies. I have long held a theory most of it is bull**** anyway. Got Gillette shave gel, Gillette aftershave, Gillette Sensor 2 disposables, all the bottom of the line for the local walmart. Around $15 for a couple months worth of shaves (a set of 3-5 cartridges costs more than that here). What do you know, it was a pretty good shave. The aftershave has a good smell and a nice cooling effect, and I find I get less irritation with less blades.

I think I have too much time on my hands when my mind is such occupied.


----------



## AFoundLady

I am angry. Here's a middle finger to the culture that I am detached from.


----------



## coeur_brise

Well, I feel like a dumbass. I talked about someone, admittedly someone who made me feel uncomfortable, behind their back.. Maybe within earshot. Ugh.


----------



## coeur_brise

And then my fat butt sat+ smushed an empty McDonald's container. The irony. I'm craving ice cream after having eaten candy and well..if that doesn't spell excess, I don't know what does. Freedom fries!


----------



## MikeTeck

Recently shaved my beard off. Feel kind of exposed without it. Regretting it.


----------



## harrison

I need to start taking this more seriously. I had to get a letter today stating I have an anxiety disorder so I went to a GP at a clinic I started using about a year ago. I tend to avoid doctors and haven't seen my old psychiatrist for a fair while either. I have either forgottten or never knew - but they had a letter he had sent to another doctor clearly stating that in his opinion I am bipolar. He talks about how my wife is very concerned and hopes that I can avoid another major episode like back in 2012.

They made a call and gave me a copy of it. In some ways it's actually reassuring to know what the hell is wrong with me but it's also very strange to see it written so clearly in black and white. I don't think I've ever believed there's anything much wrong with me. I should probably start listening to these people.


----------



## Innocent James

That's right.


----------



## KelsKels

Made an appointment to get an iud next week. I need to take 800 mg of ibuprofen before hand and she warned me it can be very painful. So that's nice and terrifying. I hadn't seen my women's doctor for a long time... She use to be nice but this time she wasn't. She was very cold and straight to the point. Then I remembered that I got her in trouble back in 2012... She prescribed me the medication that I overdosed on and apperantly she's not an MD and it was out of her field. I wonder if she holds that against me. 

Also getting my hair colored blonde tomorrow. We will see how that goes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why or why won't life let me be a reclusive hermit?


----------



## tehuti88

Ugh, this acupuncture is just quack, quack, quack. :x

"Let's try something for your anxiety." "Let's see if we can help those headaches." "Your neck feels like a brick!--let's try a few needles here to help with that." Um, how about you treat my damn bladder??--that's what I'm here for, after all.

"Did you notice any change? Are you sleeping any better? Any improvement in your appetite?" No, same as frigging always! Why are you focusing on those anyway??

"Wow, this needle is really reacting! Is it tender here? Tense? Do you feel your body opening up any?" How the hell would I know?--I don't even know what "opening up" even means. And by now I strongly suspect that "This needle is really reacting" actually means, "Er, I didn't put that one in very well, so it's going to leave a bruise." :roll

...

I _hate_ sounding so spiteful and unbelieving. The lady is nice and I know she means well. And I do believe acupuncture helps...for people for whom "mind over matter" works (which has never been me). It's just that...I've tried SO many things for SO many disorders and _nothing has ever helped me in the least_.

So by now, yeah, I'm pretty damn skeptical of somebody sticking a few needles in me doing any good, I'm only going through this to humor the doctors who have already given up on me. Don't get me wrong, I _used_ to be one of the biggest believers and most openminded people there are...but years and years and YEARS of being let down has snuffed that hope out. Only something drastic MIGHT help me now.

By now, I'm just so used to being sick and in misery that I don't think I'd even notice _small_ improvements. I _used_ to pay attention to small changes whenever I started a new treatment--I'd always think, "Maybe this means it's working!"...but _it never, ever meant that_. So by now, even if I feel something small and different, I just ignore it, because I know it's never anything but my imagination. And so far, I've always, ALWAYS been right. It was like this with the traditional treatments--it's like this with the alternative one, too.

So even if there's a small change to anything with this acupuncture, I'm not going to be able to tell, because small changes don't register for me anymore. Small changes mean nothing. I told the last nurse I saw that I weigh around 240-250lbs and my mother said, "That's not true, didn't you look at the scale when they just weighed you?--you weigh like 220 now!" I felt not a twinge of hope or happiness about that. Just resignation. All I said was, "It'll come back. It always does." Because it DOES always come back, and I feel no different, my clothes feel no different, I look no different in the mirror, *nothing is different at all*. To be honest I'd only (_maybe_) notice a change in my weight if I finally lost ALL the weight I should lose (over 100lbs). 10lbs? 20? 30-40, even? That's meaningless. It's nothing. It feels no different, it looks no different, and it always comes back. I have no real hope anymore.

Well...same with this. Same with every treatment for every disorder I've ever had. Short of a *complete* cure I don't think I'd notice anything different. Just the same misery. And I've given up on treating almost everything but the stupid bladder. I have too many issues to deal with them all. I'm used to having them. So why not stop trying to fix my anxiety or my headaches or this or that and just focus on the _one_ thing I can't tolerate, the _one_ thing I came to be treated for? Even though it's not going to help and my best hope is just getting this thing surgically taken out.

I'm only here to humor the doctors who've already given up on me.

...

I _tried_ to be openminded...but all I'm thinking now is quack, quack, quack. I wonder how many of these sessions I'll have to shell out for before they can finally admit I really tried and it's just not working. :| Same as _every other treatment_ I've ever tried.

Ugh I hate being so cynical. This isn't who I'm supposed to be. :sigh


----------



## TheSilentGamer

One of my new teachers thought it would be a good idea to make fun of, belittle and insult me in front of 30 ****ing people because I glanced at my phone's clock for like 6 nanoseconds.

This school year is gonna be great :')

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> When people compliment me or give me praise, it makes me feel so uncomfortable. Sure I am gracious for any positive words, but it's just something I can't seem to accept most times.


Well, just think, they could've said something negative about you instead. Whenever I get praise, I think this and am grateful I don't have to then dwell on the negative stuff said later on and feel bad. I'm glad those people were thoughtful enough to take the time and energy to pay me a compliment. They didn't have to and they didn't have to choose to think well of me.

I understand it can be uncomfortable getting compliments sometimes, though. Are you not used to hearing compliments often and is that why you feel uncomfortable? Or, do you not believing in giving others compliments or praise? Or....?


----------



## rdrr

tea111red said:


> Well, just think, they could've said something negative about you instead. Whenever I get praise, I think this and am grateful I don't have to then dwell on the negative stuff said later on and feel bad. I'm glad those people were thoughtful enough to take the time and energy to pay me a compliment. They didn't have to and they didn't have to choose to think well of me.
> 
> I understand it can be uncomfortable getting compliments sometimes, though. Are you not used to hearing compliments often and is that why you feel uncomfortable? Or, do you not believing in giving others compliments or praise? Or....?


I usually get little to no feedback or something negative or bs fluff to make me feel better. Thus when someone gives me a genuine compliment it takes me aback and confuses me.


----------



## tea111red

Canadian Brotha said:


> Why or why won't life let me be a reclusive hermit?


Yeah....I have been wanting to be more of a hermit myself, too.


----------



## rdrr

Who remembers Joseph Kony?


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> I usually get little to no feedback or something negative or bs fluff to make me feel better. Thus when someone gives me a genuine compliment it takes me aback and confuses me.


Yeah, when you get something you are not used to getting it's hard to know how to react sometimes. I guess you have to condition yourself how to accept it. Not always an easy thing, though....


----------



## AllTheSame

Come on weekend. It's getting closer.


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> Who remembers Joseph Kony?


What made you think of him?


----------



## rdrr

tea111red said:


> What made you think of him?


I saw some interview they did with a Trump supporter on CNN. It was a random thought tbh.


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> I saw some interview they did with a Trump supporter on CNN. It was a random thought tbh.


Oh, interesting......your random thought was pretty thought-provoking. Thanks.


----------



## AllTheSame

frankhassa said:


> ummm.....I think I would pick death over that. But then I thought the same thing when I read the "would you do karaoke thread".


Yeah. Same. The couples I'm watching are actually doing remarkably well, but the guy that can't keep his hand off his own dick is visibly nervous...he's just not being himself and you can tell. I normally don't get into reality shows and I'm really not getting into this one either (it's just curiosity, and...shock). I don't like reality tv because it's so fake but there is no way to fake this. They pixelated over everyone's genitalia, but there are lots of uncensored booties, I guess full frontal is just too much. Now there's another nervous guy.....he just has a reeeeally nervous laugh, I feel bad for the dude. And a new girl just got introduced and she's pretty nervous too. Some of these people are much, much more nervous than you would be on a normal first date, and for good reason lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

I still have the dried blood veil in my left eye.


----------



## Kevin001

Tomorrow is going to be a long day.


----------



## coeur_brise

rdrr said:


> Who remembers Joseph Kony?


I remember the movement that he inspired...and the subsequent mess that came out of the whole ordeal. It taught me a thing or two about activism and how charities work. It definitely makes me want to give to a charity that gives their donations. Maybe I'm a bad person also because I'm not after this Kony dude..

Edit: Damn you Kony'12 for not making me act in Kony2016. Next time I'll do something good, it'll be in memoriam 2055..the time to act is now. Eh.


----------



## AFoundLady

What's up with random people always assuming I am muslim. I guess every tanned girl out there with dark hair and eyes is muslim?


----------



## practice

Alostgirl said:


> What's up with random people always assuming I am muslim. I guess every tanned girl out there with dark hair and eyes is muslim?


may i ask if youre religious?...its ok if you dont want to talk about it






^^ watching that for the 100th time and thought i wish i was that skinny and could move my body for fun and not just when i absolutely have to (ok maybe not _that_ thin...im a guy)...ive forgotten what it was like when i was 18 and working out two hours a day...it gave me confidence and i would ask for girls' numbers if they were walking alone...i had like 20 to 30 numbers and i never called any of them...only one girl named Linda...i had sex for the first time with her...if she saw me now she'd throw up...i started going to a place the government pays for and two people in their mid 20's worked there...they both became my friends and id talk to people who came there cuz they had nothing better to do and we all started meeting each other there everyday...thats where i met two guys from turkey...Hashim and Hakan...i smoked my first joint with them...i didnt wanna smoke cuz until then i hadnt even smoked cigaretts and i thought id cough and theyd laugh...directly after my first hit it felt like there were millions of tiny ants crawling over my brain...ive never felt anything like that again...then i somehow had a group of friends whom id spend time with everyday...Claus, Martin, Spanier, Olli and Denise << a girl...i was also a friend of her boyfriend...i met him in that youth club...his name was Mike...we were smoking hash everyday...and we could only get hash...weed was special for us...if theyd smoked it with pipes for 5 bucks i wouldnt be smoking cigaretts today...Martin used to sell hash and Claus' older brother was kinda known for being a dealer...after a while i became paranoid and anxious...i stopped working out and gained weight...i stopped seeing them and Mike came to ask me why and i tried to explain...soon after that my parents and i moved an hour away...i didnt know anyone and had to ride the train 20 minutes to buy drugs at a train station stop in frankfurt called konstablerwache...thats where you get weed...you go to hauptbahnhof for everything else...i was addicted enough to leave my house and go outside and get the drug whenever i had money...id be very anxious but excited at the same time...those were the days...no...i was unhappy then and still am


----------



## practice

even if i did lose weight id have a big fat nose and bad skin


----------



## millenniumman75

I hate it when you put the potty protection paper down on the seat and then it falls into the bowl when you try to get SITuated. 

Unreal.


----------



## practice

millenniumman75 said:


> I hate it when you put the potty protection paper down on the seat and then it falls into the bowl when you try to get SITuated.
> 
> Unreal.


one day...one day ill come visit you and we'll both go jogging...we'll stay with Ultra Shy for a week...sounds good? :nerd:


----------



## kivi

For last two years, we get ~5 magnitude earthquakes here in every autumn-winter. I wonder if it'll happen this year, too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I stopped shaving my leg hair because I haven't wanted to lately. Sometimes I like the feel of it smooth, but it takes a while to grow back in... My mum doesn't usually comment on it but we were thinking of going to the beach recently and she was like 'are you going to shave your leg hair?' and I was like 'no why should I, also we're going to Brighton' (because it's basically the San Francisco of the UK anyway,) and then she was like 'Yeah it's fine, but it only covers up to your knees so it looks a bit weird.' Like there's not enough hair.

I wasn't seriously upset or anything, and I've had far worse reactions from others about body hair anyway, but it just seemed very accidentally symbolic for my existence.


----------



## AFoundLady

practice said:


> may i ask if youre religious?...its ok if you dont want to talk about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ watching that for the 100th time and thought i wish i was that skinny and could move my body for fun and not just when i absolutely have to (ok maybe not _that_ thin...im a guy)...ive forgotten what it was like when i was 18 and working out two hours a day...it gave me confidence and i would ask for girls' numbers if they were walking alone...i had like 20 to 30 numbers and i never called any of them...only one girl named Linda...i had sex for the first time with her...if she saw me now she'd throw up...i started going to a place the government pays for and two people in their mid 20's worked there...they both became my friends and id talk to people who came there cuz they had nothing better to do and we all started meeting each other there everyday...thats where i met two guys from turkey...Hashim and Hakan...i smoked my first joint with them...i didnt wanna smoke cuz until then i hadnt even smoked cigaretts and i thought id cough and theyd laugh...directly after my first hit it felt like there were millions of tiny ants crawling over my brain...ive never felt anything like that again...then i somehow had a group of friends whom id spend time with everyday...Claus, Martin, Spanier, Olli and Denise << a girl...i was also a friend of her boyfriend...i met him in that youth club...his name was Mike...we were smoking hash everyday...and we could only get hash...weed was special for us...if theyd smoked it with pipes for 5 bucks i wouldnt be smoking cigaretts today...Martin used to sell hash and Claus' older brother was kinda known for being a dealer...after a while i became paranoid and anxious...i stopped working out and gained weight...i stopped seeing them and Mike came to ask me why and i tried to explain...soon after that my parents and i moved an hour away...i didnt know anyone and had to ride the train 20 minutes to buy drugs at a train station stop in frankfurt called konstablerwache...thats where you get weed...you go to hauptbahnhof for everything else...i was addicted enough to leave my house and go outside and get the drug whenever i had money...id be very anxious but excited at the same time...those were the days...no...i was unhappy then and still am


Agnostic/No religion.


----------



## ljubo

Alostgirl said:


> What's up with random people always assuming I am muslim. I guess every tanned girl out there with dark hair and eyes is muslim?


maybe becuse you are wearing a hijab.


----------



## AllTheSame

Work. I need a weekend in a big way lol, it's a good thing it's just about here. Politics at the workplace just sucks, and you cannot get away from it in almost every single job there is, because.....it's politics at the workplace. And I think anyone that's naïve to that whole concept should learn quick before they ever get their first job. I just got a call from a guy I've worked with, who sort of helped train me a few weeks ago. But he was sort of dragged into this whole thing, he didn't want to do it (the real person training me was his boss) and I got left with the feeling after a few conversations with him that he was wondering wtf was going on. Why bring me into another state, 150 miles from home, to train me? He actually said that today, and he also even wondered out loud if I was taking his boss' position. Which. Is just ****** hilarious to me. I understand he's a little insecure and left wondering because my boss (who is also sort of his boss) has left him out of the loop lately.

For example, he was 30 miles away, had the time and the resources, and could have helped out on a special project a few weeks ago. And he just told me my boss told him to stay away. He said "your services are not needed there, I need you to stay on your sales calls". That was kind of harsh. And then they sent me and his boss to do it, so I can understand why he's concerned, ffs, I'd be concerned too.

I told him he has no reason to be concerned though, I'm barely three months into this job and the thought of me taking his boss' position is laughable, it's hilarious. There is no, absolutely no way (and I mean that very sincerely). I have no idea how to even do her job. I think he's a little more at ease now.

He talked to me a lot about the office politics of knowing which end result to go for, who to make happy and who to pretend to make happy. I think....he's sort of pissed off my boss. In fact I'm absolutely sure of it now. It's a balancing act. You have to keep the buyers we deal with (and really work for, in a way) happy. You have to keep our real boss' happy oc. And you have to keep sellers happy. I don't think he's doing a very good job at keeping our real boss' happy.

God I need a weekend. I have a weekend coming up with nothing to do, but shoot hoops with my kids, and entertain them, and maybe catch a movie with them or maybe play a few rounds at Top Golf? I dunno, just some ideas. I need to not think about work for a while.


----------



## Crisigv

I can't believe I wasted my whole day sitting in this chair. I hate myself.


----------



## practice

Alostgirl said:


> Agnostic/No religion. L\


i guess that makes the most sense...i believe theres something and its not like the God they describe


----------



## AFoundLady

ljubo said:


> maybe becuse you are wearing a hijab.


k. :serious:


----------



## AFoundLady

practice said:


> i guess that makes the most sense...*i believe theres something and its not like the God they describe*


I don't understand?


----------



## practice

Alostgirl said:


> I don't understand?


like the christian God...if he's really like that then i know human beings who are more compassionate and mature than him...and that cant be


----------



## greentea33

Persephone The Dread said:


> I stopped shaving my leg hair because I haven't wanted to lately. Sometimes I like the feel of it smooth, but it takes a while to grow back in... My mum doesn't usually comment on it but we were thinking of going to the beach recently and she was like 'are you going to shave your leg hair?' and I was like 'no why should I, also we're going to Brighton' (because it's basically the San Francisco of the UK anyway,) and then she was like 'Yeah it's fine, but it only covers up to your knees so it looks a bit weird.' Like there's not enough hair.
> 
> I wasn't seriously upset or anything, and I've had far worse reactions from others about body hair anyway, but it just seemed very accidentally symbolic for my existence.


lol. This happens every time I get in a car with my mom. Except she says, "Jesus F'ing Chr!st , would you shave your god dam legs."


----------



## TryingMara

Karolina Pliskova, I adore you!!


----------



## harrison

I think I should definitely go back to Jakarta.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

frankhassa said:


> lol. This happens every time I get in a car with my mom. Except she says, "Jesus F'ing Chr!st , would you shave your god dam legs."


lol yeah, some people definitely don't react positively (or neutrally even I should say.)


----------



## greentea33

lol Well, there is that. But I think maybe she's just histrionic or something too. Her reactions to everything are always way overdone.


----------



## Friendonkey

Perfect Illusion is almost here.

Slay me Gaga!!!! Please do not disappoint me!


----------



## practice

i was supposed to see my therapist for the first time yesterday but i wasnt feeling well at all...i would have went if i could...the last time i had a therapist was in 2003...i never went to see one since then cuz i believed my brain is the cause of my problems...i still do but it would be nice to talk to someone about my issues...ill have to wait a few weeks


----------



## Kevin001

This girl is unreal.


----------



## AFoundLady

talking to my friends irl more again. I am done being a hermit  I am lucky to have these people in my life.


----------



## Winds

I should be sleep right now, yet here I am.


----------



## tea111red

practice said:


> i was supposed to see my therapist for the first time yesterday but i wasnt feeling well at all...i would have went if i could...the last time i had a therapist was in 2003...i never went to see one since then cuz i believed my brain is the cause of my problems...i still do but it would be nice to talk to someone about my issues...ill have to wait a few weeks


Good on you for the steps you've taken to treat your issues.


----------



## practice

tea111red said:


> Good on you for the steps you've taken to treat your issues.


i really appreciate that!...thank you so much...really


----------



## tea111red

practice said:


> i really appreciate that!...thank you so much...really


sure, no problem.


----------



## Humesday

I want to go rock climbing.


----------



## coeur_brise

Ok, so there's snot in my nose, but it isn't running out and it is irritating the hell out of my nose. What is wrong with my mucous membranes. Why won't it run. Why. I think it's the dry air in the sterile, vacuous landscape that is work. The place that acts as a dream dumpyard and money machine


----------



## rdrr

I should probably delete all the photos I have of myself. I will be better off.


----------



## KelsKels

I hate that people use autism as an insult. Someone in my family is autistic and I see his life and his struggles and what a great person he is and I get kinda defensive when people are mean to him or about his personality. I hope the insult goes away... kinda like retarded and gay are now not really acceptable insults anymore. But until then I'll just keep my mouth shut because people are free to say whatever they want and telling someone to stop won't accomplish anything.


----------



## ModernCapulet

How embarrassed I am.


----------



## AllTheSame

Wow today is gonna be busy. As. ***. I'm going to be all over the place with work, and with getting my kids, going to football games tonight, then going to my parents' house. I think I'm gonna drive about 300 miles today. Nothing to it, I've done this before. I can do this. Just take it one thing at a time.


----------



## practice

AllTheSame said:


> Nothing to it, I've done this before. I can do this. Just take it one thing at a time.


yes!


----------



## practice

AllTheSame said:


> Wow today is gonna be busy. As. ***. I'm going to be all over the place with work, and with getting my kids, going to football games tonight, then going to my parents' house. I think I'm gonna drive about 300 miles today. Nothing to it, I've done this before. I can do this. Just take it one thing at a time.


if you hadnt posted in that thread i made to get my account banned i wouldnt have added you!...you bahstid...ive been tricked...i cant read and dont know much about people..in Ten Years ha...ill be like...anyone remember that guy with the ex wife and kids?...he was a bahstid...i wonder what stuck with people over the years on this forum


----------



## kivi

I have realized I find sunburnt faces very attractive (they still have to be somewhat attractive before, though). I find it better on myself, too. But my skin is a bit weird. Sometimes I get sunburnt easily, sometimes I need to wait under the sun for hours. After it turns to a tanned look.
(Then, welcome skin cancer though, I regularly use sun cream for a few years.)


----------



## bewareofyou

I'm about to go to a therapist for the first time and I'm soooo nervous..


----------



## practice

that video where i was laughing...i met him a while ago ...long before i made a facebook account...and we were roomates for two weeks in the hospital...was nervous cuz i was recording and he was talking to me...why would she record that?...and why would you say youre good like that after that other videos...sorry i didnt say congrats when you said it was your 18th birthday...i thought you wouldnt want me to...like i almost posted a pic of an oxygen bar...i thought i shouldnt

for anyone who thought i planned to post those hip hop songs...i didnt know id be posting the same beat twice...and even that line was a coincidence...i thought dammit theyll think i meant to do that...and focused does rhyme with moment...i felt i messed up and hoped people thought i meant to do that...if i did id be too worried about the plan working and doing whatever i hoped it...i posted a song that had maker of wings in it and i wrote finder of facts...and it was a song i knew well...daammmiittt yes they might think i wanted to do that...and i mentioned that song cuz...its what he said...and i dont even know exactly who remembers

ill leave for two weeks and ill know people are sharing stuff about their lives...the illness and ill slowly start posting again...what can i do?...do you think i couldnt find a depression forum or hip hop forum?...they wont know what i look like...she wrote none of you are helping me learn to drive a car?...my thoughts are quick...i also thought that line was strange...i saidsomethinge and was like im switching to the next beat right now...and i actually went cheekyeecheeky and they wont know anything...there's something about this site thatll be fun again...bye...bleh

just wait till i get another capital username...yo tell me what cuzz is i really does this..
stupid jibberish...maybe people thought i was playing a game only i was aware of...its cuz of those damn posts and songs...i didnt know what i was typing


----------



## practice

i posted that robocop clip and quoted that person but it looked like it was all directed towards that person...i wanted one person to know it wasnt what they thought it was...it doesnt matter you edited it...i didnt ask why they deleted my post cuz you quoted it and replied and explained...not sure why that was wrong..
youre the only person i saw being so angry and upset about your pics...id think i wish she can calm down and relax soon...that had to be said for some reason...and dont complain about a video if you made one yourself...why cant it be monday...i have to wait for so many hours to pass by...and what was the name of the song?...you could have told me ._.''''' '''


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm gonna be exhausted tomorrow after waking early to watch the Manchester Derby


----------



## Persephone The Dread

God I'm so boring. It just hits me sometimes.


----------



## Nunuc

Persephone The Dread said:


> God I'm so boring. It just hits me sometimes.


I like to pronounce your username as "Persefööni". In Finnish "Perse" means *** (butt) and "fööni" is a slang term for a hairdryer.

Sorry.

Also, you're not boring.

edit. also, also: Persepolis = Persepoliisi = *** Police.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Nunuc said:


> I like to pronounce your username as "Persefööni". In Finnish "Perse" means *** (butt) and "fööni" is a slang term for a hairdryer.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Also, you're not boring.
> 
> edit. also, also: Persepolis = Persepoliisi = *** Police.


:lol *** police. I can work with that. Policing butts.


----------



## practice

what is she talking about?... dont do that why would you do that?...that guy with why in his title...mara whats wrong?...canadianbrother im sorry i just said no to your comment on that bathroom video...i didnt think you really thought we were talking about that...i just didnt know how to reply...you shoulda asked what we were saying....sorry...mara whats wrong?...was i wrong to talk to that guy that was upset?...i thought he meant me im sure he did...he was talking about something i understood...we could have talked a little...if he didnt mean me...sorry mara sorry canadianbrother...i only knew she wrote in that thread cuz her user name was in the verse...i skipped through it to the top and bottom...the only other lyrics i remember is cold as ice...i wasnt in the mood to read anything anyone wrote there...i was gonna pm alost girl and ask her if we could write each other emails...i pmed dreamingmind and said ill leave this site if we could email each other sometimes...she said no...alost girl...allow pm"s...everything i write makes it worst...why would you keep that for weeks?


----------



## practice

hey look...dont think ...i walked at night for 10 minutes in the dark without clothes on to the forrest to see if i could i lived on the 6th floor and the roof of the next building was next to our balcony i climbed from the balcony to the roof and back...ive done stuff man...ive done stuff

itll work this time cuz its in my sig


----------



## practice

a friend of mine was here and he was drinking and i couldnt talk to him cuz i was thinking about this site...look for me on facebook!...dookie summerson...i think thats what you have to type in i was tired a few hours ago but now im awake


----------



## Andre

You're not boring, @Persephone The Dread. You have my attention. @Nunuc: good Nunuc.

Meanwhile I was just thinking can someone troll about a topic other than Islam because I couldn't care less.


----------



## practice

this is the first time i dont remember much of what i posted...ah yes religion...im schizophrenic and its part of what i go through...but it really does make the most sense...i dont listen to gurus anymore...a guru said people of that faith cant be trusted...i dont know why...and you were talking about muslims and why people think that about her...i would have quoted her no matter what she wrote...i dont know what to do now


----------



## tehuti88

I like looking at pretty pictures on Tumblr. And yes, some of those pretty pictures include pretty pictures of books posed in interesting environments. Some people try WAY too hard with their "still life" photos, so you get this smarmy "Oh look, I was _just_ about to recline in bed with my five artfully arranged books (one of them open, the rest closed) and vase of dried flowers and mug of pumpkin spice latte and plate of scrumptious cookies and string of Christmas lights around the window (there _must_ be a window) and wall of instant photos and old-fashioned record player (with various scattered records) and pair of cats sitting _just so_, yep, this is how I always read in bed, here's a picture," but many photos aren't _too_ obvious like that, and it's the latter ones I like.

But I'm noticing something else besides the overly staged still-life photos that's irking me.

*Why is it that, when there's a nice autumny/wintery photo of a book opened up and sitting just so (even without the cover art showing), seemingly nine times out of ten it's one of the Harry Potter books...?*

I mean, seriously. Come on, Tumblr people. Read something else besides _Harry Potter_ for once. Or at least, take a photo of a different book. Please? Just to be different, and to give me hope that people are reading something besides _Harry Potter_.


----------



## AllTheSame

Tomorrow is gonna be a fun day with my kids, but also busy. Gonna have to leave my place at 6:00am at the latest, go to my parents, get tickets for the game, get breakfast for the kids, get their teenage booties out of bed by 8:00am on a Saturday (yes, I know, I'm mean) so we can get to the Astros vs Cubs game. We want bobbleheads they're giving away but you have to get there early to get them (ridiculous, I know, but we want them). Once they see doughnuts and kolaches they'll wake up, thank me, hug me, then go to sleep until we get to the ballpark lmao, I know them too well.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

What's the point?


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> What's the point?


:hug


----------



## Crisigv

I hope I die this weekend


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The only thing I'm certain of in life besides death is that the way I am and the way people think I should be will never be one and the same


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> I hope I die this weekend


I really hope you stop thinking that way. You'd be missed, by more people than you know. And the people that truly love you would be the ones that suffered the most from you not being here anymore. I know, firsthand, how that goes. Been there, done that, doing it now, and I will always be doing it...


----------



## AllTheSame

Canadian Brotha said:


> The only thing I'm certain of in life besides death is that the way I am and the way people think I should be will never be one and the same


Yep. Well said, man I couldn't agree with that more when I think about myself. I think a lot of it is, oc, just a distorted self-perception though (for me). And Idk what the cure for that is, I think my self-esteem has been tanked since the day I was born. So that leads to never feeling like you are what other people think you should be. And that's where the real problems start imo.


----------



## tea111red

AllTheSame said:


> I really hope you stop thinking that way. You'd be missed, by more people than you know. And the people that truly love you would be the ones that suffered the most from you not being here anymore. I know, firsthand, how that goes. Been there, done that, doing it now, and I will always be doing it...


Yeah...try to hang in there, Crisigv.


----------



## practice

Persephone The Dread said:


> God I'm so boring. It just hits me sometimes.


you dont have the right to write God with a capital G...i can write it both ways...i feel when its right to write which form...ill be honest...i play with codes here...i want people to see what im writing...people with capital user names can have multipal words...notice how my first...cant wait long enough to remember what i wanted to write...im excited...oh mother you really want me to design shirts, dont you?...im quite good at drawing shapes...when im really in it i can do two things very well...no joke...my gangsta persona has better lyrics than anyone's fav rapper...still no joke...when im fully in gangsta mode...persona?...every rhyme i think of can be joined with at least 4 other...i can write a perfect hook...i mean rhyming 3 syllables on first kicks and four syllables on the second and fourth snare through 100% perfection...yes almost everything i do becomes perfect in some ways...you all turn against me...there are things i can go into...much deeper than you...ach Tanja...thank you for typing that your grandmother still says "mit"... thats how i knew you liked the german song...ha in german...the german word fahrt...ist und geh...i get upset with german language...ist means ...is...AND to eat...and geh...geh...geh mal dahin...you could...Tans...that really sounds like to dance...Mills...Alls...Kells...chicks...you are capital...many more to come...im gonna spit...pure gangsta...could have a nice sound...ill have it very complex rhymes...if gangsta is in...you have to be funny and gangsra at the same time...i take it more serious...truth be told...anyone...not sure...the guys outside...10 minutes...gimme a week...i want a****** erst jetztard...i could make one personality at a time...i could get my profile to look like one of them...gimme 10 minutes...im vicious...i could post here...and...and tell them yes, i got speed...im getting use to them...weniger...wenn ******


----------



## Persephone The Dread

practice said:


> you dont have the right to write God with a capital G...i can write it both ways...i feel when its right to write which form...ill be honest...i play with codes here...i want people to see what im writing...people with capital user names can have multipal words...notice how my first...cant wait long enough to remember what i wanted to write...im excited...oh mother you really want me to design shirts, dont you?...im quite good at drawing shapes...when im really in it i can do two things very well...no joke...my gangsta persona has better lyrics than anyone's fav rapper...still no joke...when im fully in gangsta mode...persona?...every rhyme i think of can be joined with at least 4 other...i can write a perfect hook...i mean rhyming 3 syllables on first kicks and four syllables on the second and fourth snare through 100% perfection...yes almost everything i do becomes perfect in some ways...you all turn against me...there are things i can go into...much deeper than you...ach Tanja...thank you for typing that your grandmother still says "mit"... thats how i knew you liked the german song...ha in german...the german word fahrt...ist und geh...i get upset with german language...ist means ...is...AND to eat...and geh...geh...geh mal dahin...you could...Tans...that really sounds like to dance...Mills...Alls...Kells...chicks...you are capital...many more to come...im gonna spit...pure gangsta...could have a nice sound...ill have it very complex rhymes...if gangsta is in...you have to be funny and gangsra at the same time...i take it more serious...truth be told...anyone...not sure...the guys outside...10 minutes...gimme a week...i want a****** erst jetztard...i could make one personality at a time...i could get my profile to look like one of them...gimme 10 minutes...im vicious...i could post here...and...and tell them yes, i got speed...im getting use to them...weniger...wenn ******


I've attracted another stalker who makes no sense (besides the bits that do and are details from posts I don't even remember making in some cases but are creepily true,) -sigh- and half of you seem to be having schizhophrenic episodes. I can't really handle this right now. Maybe you're all the same person who knows...

Please leave me alone and consider getting help.


----------



## practice

man i just...im getting like restless...ill smoke two...when im in that mood...why did i write God...i wanted...in that moment...im not gonna look...mooji's...forgot already...i can make as many as i can...and all that could be done...im hardly moving...we're very open...when this mood is gone...right now im on top of the world...he even lives on this floor...i cant put my phone away...yeah i could be...everything is just lost...all my friends look better than me


----------



## practice

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've attracted another stalker who makes no sense (besides the bits that do and are details from posts I don't even remember making in some cases but are creepily true,) -sigh- and half of you seem to be having schizhophrenic episodes. I can't really handle this right now. Maybe you're all the same person who knows...
> 
> Please leave me alone and consider getting help.


i dont know what i wrote...how dare you use the " << i dont care whats really happening...this is how im gonna speak to people...stop acting like youre a victim...youre the opposite...youre a horrible person sometimes...i dont know if im really gonna go through with all this...i should...and must...yes...no one has to do anything


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yep I'm sorry. You're obviously schizophrenic (or dealing with a similar issue,) I've just been dealing with quite a lot of harassing. and odd behaviour here recently from different people (or maybe not,) including pms that show that people or just you have been stalking me and my posts... For years in this case.. Whoever you are. Not just my posts either looking at your post history. I have no idea how much of this will get through to you as you are obviously not lucid, but you probably should be seeing a medical proffesional. If you're not already for your own sake.


----------



## AllTheSame

^ There has been some very, veeeeerrrrry strange behavior on this site lately. Ffs.

Anyways.....what I'm thinking about right now is it's 6:30am on a Saturday and I'm awake, uuuugghhhh, that shouldn't happen to anyone lol. About to go to my parents, then pick up my kids for an early Astros v Cubs game. I'm drinking a Monster. I keep a few in the fridge just in case I need one but I very rarely ever drink caffeine. I need one this morning. Come on. Wake up. You've gotta get going lol.

I'm actually really looking forward to this weekend with my kids. I miss them. We've got some fun things planned.


----------



## Nunuc

Had too much coffee. uke


----------



## Kevin001

Today should be good, I'm so glad I'm off.


----------



## SilentLyric

I slept not so great. lol. even with alcohol. also my tummy feels a little upset. :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've just gotta get through tonight and tomorrow and then it's nine days off


----------



## millenniumman75

I think I have a bug bite on my leg. I hope it's not Zika.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Ugh, birthday's getting close. But, that means my vacation is getting close too. Not that I have anything fun planned.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

AllTheSame said:


> I'm actually really looking forward to this weekend with my kids. I miss them. We've got some fun things planned.


Hey I haven't been reading your posts lately, is your daughter out of that hospital yet? How are things going with her?


----------



## Ominous Indeed

AllTheSame said:


> ^ *There has been some very, veeeeerrrrry strange behavior on this site lately. Ffs.*
> 
> Anyways.....what I'm thinking about right now is it's 6:30am on a Saturday and I'm awake, uuuugghhhh, that shouldn't happen to anyone lol. About to go to my parents, then pick up my kids for an early Astros v Cubs game. I'm drinking a Monster. I keep a few in the fridge just in case I need one but I very rarely ever drink caffeine. I need one this morning. Come on. Wake up. You've gotta get going lol.
> 
> I'm actually really looking forward to this weekend with my kids. I miss them. We've got some fun things planned.


Like what? Not saying it's not true, just haven't been here much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You know you need time off when you're having crude/negative thoughts about half the customers that are passing through the store...or it could just be that I'm tired and cranky and at work


----------



## Crisigv

People tell me that I don't talk enough, but when I do, they don't want to listen.


----------



## herk

achoo


----------



## AllTheSame

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Hey I haven't been reading your posts lately, is your daughter out of that hospital yet? How are things going with her?


Yeah, she's been out for a few weeks now...thanks for asking man. She seems to be doing well. She's seeing a psychiatrist and therapist and is in aftercare. I have them this weekend so we're at my parents' house as usual, and when everyone was done with dinner she and I stayed in the dining room and talked for a while, about how she's "really" been doing, and she seems to be taking care of herself. One thing that's bothering me is she wants to drop out of band. She plays bass clarinet and that's a hard instrument to get good at, it can take years and there are only six of them in her whole band. And she's spent hundreds of hours practicing, she's really kicked some serious *** at UIL competitions and she's one of only a handful of freshmen that are in honors band. And she says it's just too overwhelming to keep doing it anymore. I told her I understood....that she has to take care of herself first, put her needs first, and now is most definitely not the time to try to push yourself too hard and take on too much and get overwhelmed.

They want her to stay. She missed the first part of this school year because she was in the hospital, and she also missed some practices and she even missed a test....and she has a 100 average, an A+ right now, and she doesn't know how that's possible lol. They're just passing her, they don't want her to drop it. I'm afraid she might regret dropping it. But right now she needs to focus on being OK, on not taking on too much, on managing stress, recognizing triggers and using coping mechanisms and all that. Band comes last right now. I'll just really miss seeing her play, going to UIL competitions with her, at football games. I saw her honors band perform at the University of Houston last year and that was just awesome.


----------



## AllTheSame

Demon Soul said:


> Like what? Not saying it's not true, just haven't been here much.


Just lots of drama lol. I was being very skeptical, questioning someone's intentions....and then I thought about it and sort of convinced myself that I was wrong about them, and I actually even apologized to them. And then, after doing some catching up on this site (I hadn't been on too much lately either) I found out my gut feeling about them was right all along.

That, and I've seen posts from another user that are just really ****** out there....sort of borderline hostile posts aimed at what seems to be random users, for no reason.

Makes me think someone is trolling, either someone new or someone making a dup account. Idgaf really...they're wasting their time. And if they're really being sincere in their posts then they need some very, very serious help.


----------



## tehuti88

It's good to find out where certain people stand, that way I don't have to waste my time trying to reason with them because, obviously, reason isn't their strong suit. Neither is empathy, apparently. My anger isn't for myself but for the other people on the receiving end of their unreasonable attitudes/judgements.

How can people who cry *constantly* about being misjudged so easily do the same to others...? And feel no shame, or see no hypocrisy, in doing so? It's bizarre.


----------



## Winds

_We should have counted up the cost
But instead we got lost
In the second
In the minute
In the hour_

Shirley you the GOAT.


----------



## Amphoteric

(WoW rant) Why are the priest class halls so ****ty? Why does my main have to be a priest? Why does why? Why why why??!?!?!??


----------



## Kevin001

I so need to clean up my diet.


----------



## Just Lurking

Man, CNN is so transparent...

http://i.imgur.com/k7monho.jpg

No, she doesn't have to campaign today. The media will do it for her...


----------



## In The Shade

I need to motivate and something before its too late


----------



## kivi

I am afraid of my two little cousins. One of them once pulled the parking brake on my grandfather's parking car when he was a toddler when we weren't paying attention and almost had a trouble. They are so mischievous and I am with them today. :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not sure I'll ever regain my sanity but it's 9 hours to freedom for 9 days, hopefully they go quick


----------



## KelsKels

What was the jetsons even about?


----------



## The Quiet Girl

What to drink tonight


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Quiet Girl said:


> What to drink tonight


Bulleit Bourbon if it's spirits, Leffe Blonde if it's beer, or Apothic Inferno if it's wine...


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Canadian Brotha said:


> Bulleit Bourbon if it's spirits, Leffe Blonde if it's beer, or Apothic Inferno if it's wine...


Ended up going with regular ol Yuengling. Pretty interesting recommendations though, good taste.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I can't believe it's been 15 years.


----------



## harrison

SamanthaStrange said:


> I can't believe it's been 15 years.


Me too. It goes by bloody fast.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Quiet Girl said:


> Ended up going with regular ol Yuengling. Pretty interesting recommendations though, good taste.


Kind of strange I'd never heard of that beer before given that I work in a liquor store and it's America's oldest brewery...lol. I'll have to try it some time


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Canadian Brotha said:


> Kind of strange I'd never heard of that beer before given that I work in a liquor store and it's America's oldest brewery...lol. I'll have to try it some time


If you do, definitely start with the Black & Tan. My personal favorite at least.


----------



## harrison

There's a lot of homelessness in Melbourne at the moment. Last night I came out of Flinders Street station and saw this girl lying near the wall - she was getting ready to spend the night there. Her head was shaved and she made a cardboard sign with the words - "I'm 23 and I have psychosis, I'm very friendly" written on it. It made me want to ****ing cry just looking at her lying there and I wanted to go and talk to her - but I was too scared. Poor little thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Quiet Girl said:


> If you do, definitely start with the Black & Tan. My personal favorite at least.


Will do, rec much appreciated!


----------



## KelsKels

don said:


> There's a lot of homelessness in Melbourne at the moment. Last night I came out of Flinders Street station and saw this girl lying near the wall - she was getting ready to spend the night there. Her head was shaved and she made a cardboard sign with the words - "I'm 23 and I have psychosis, I'm very friendly" written on it. It made me want to ****ing cry just looking at her lying there and I wanted to go and talk to her but I was too scared. Poor little thing.


I feel awful when I see homeless people.. It makes me so sad. Our city recently allowed a location to be zoned off as a homeless camp. Some churches got together and donated tents and supplies to them, which is great. But there was a lot of outcry from other citizens calling the homeless "trash" and saying they're devaluing our city and ruining the area. Idk, sometimes I think people need more sympathy. But at the same time, it is hard to know what to do to fix the problem.

I probably would've been upset too though, if I saw the girl. Having mental illnesses makes me really empathize for others who have it even worse.


----------



## harrison

KelsKels said:


> I feel awful when I see homeless people.. It makes me so sad. Our city recently allowed a location to be zoned off as a homeless camp. Some churches got together and donated tents and supplies to them, which is great. But there was a lot of outcry from other citizens calling the homeless "trash" and saying they're devaluing our city and ruining the area. Idk, sometimes I think people need more sympathy. But at the same time, it is hard to know what to do to fix the problem.
> 
> I probably would've been upset too though, if I saw the girl. Having mental illnesses makes me really empathize for others who have it even worse.


Yeah, that could be me lying there. I'm probably not that different to her. It breaks my heart.

I might try and get the courage to go and see her tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope this works out.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I can't believe it's been 15 years.


Wow I remember I was in home-room at school watching it on tv, I'm so used to it just being a few years ago.


----------



## KelsKels

Die antwoord is one of those bands that you don't want to pop up when you shuffle your music around other people.

Like hey, you know what this awkward car ride needs? Cookie Thumper!

Lmao.


----------



## eveningbat

I had to cancel the order because they wanted an advance payment. I don't trust anyone. They could have taken the money and left me without the medicine I have ordered from that pharmacy.


----------



## Blue Dino

The presence and absence of a negative person really does make a vast instant difference in my mood and emotional well being. It just sad that this is a negative person that I cannot just simply block off or distant from in life. It's someone that I am literally stuck with. And often times I am forced to be together with alone. :mum



Crisigv said:


> People tell me that I don't talk enough, but when I do, they don't want to listen.


Amen to that. I've had my fair share of that.


----------



## fishstew

why did i come into work today? im clearly still not feeling 100%


----------



## Memories of Silence

Newspaper gets used for lots of things that aren't reading, but when you touch it, you can get ink on your hands. If there is water, it can probably stain things.

They should sell blank newspapers that can be used for anything so you don't have to worry about the ink, or invent some type of printer that you can put newspapers into to remove the ink. The ink could be separated inside the machine and go into a cartridge so it can be used again for other things. It would mean there are no more messy newspapers, no wasted newspapers, saved paper, saved trees and saved money because you wouldn't have to buy ink as often.


----------



## coeur_brise

I don't know.. I jokingly showed my mom my chubby belly. She laughed, then was like, "Aw. You don't care anymore?" On the outside I said, "I do care!" when really ..I just don't. I've given up, sort of.


----------



## Amphoteric

Pros and cons of the work day:
+ there was cake
- made new enemies (two 9-year-olds)


----------



## millenniumman75

Standing up for yourself is hard work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You'd be amazed how far you can walk when you despise sitting amongst strangers on public transit as a result of SA


----------



## AussiePea

3 weeks ago the Dermatologist told me this mole "is nothing and never will be". Going to get it checked again because I don't believe him given how it has grown quite rapidly in 3 weeks..


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

The mods are online, they're making posts, they're editing posts, so what the ****....


----------



## Kevin001

This girl is unreal.


----------



## Amphoteric

Oh Guardian, this is just too funny.


----------



## AllTheSame

I think I'm gonna take my daughter to a movie, and then dinner for her bday. Then to Barnes & Nobles, her absolute favorite place on earth. Just us. Or, if she wants to take a friend, or her brother and sister. Idk. I'm trying to decide what she'd really enjoy, what she really wants. But I think that's what she wants. This girl could absolutely live at Barnes & Noble. Still thinking of ideas. It's not gonna be anything huge, anything big, unfortunately. But I need to make her happy.


----------



## KelsKels

I've submitted quite a few job apps and no one has gotten back to me


----------



## fishstew

i cant sleep its not worth it now cos i have to be up in 30mins


----------



## May19

Even though I cried 8 hours today, I still cute as hell.


----------



## Sergio Santos

Tired of having SA it would make my Life easier instead of struggling with this mental illness and not having time to do stuff cant get a gf or Cant concentrate on my studies tired of being at home in my room all The time and too afraid to aproach girls tired of not having a civilized conversation with people without me not geting anxious or nervous and start spitting words without thinking tired of being like this cause its affecting my whole Life...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> I've submitted quite a few job apps and no one has gotten back to me


 You should try the types of places that normally hire a lot of teenagers and tell them you'll work days. Now that school is back in they're going to be needing people to work school hours. Not the best jobs in the world but if you just want to work it might be at least a way to get some momentum going.


----------



## KelsKels

WillYouStopDave said:


> You should try the types of places that normally hire a lot of teenagers and tell them you'll work days. Now that school is back in they're going to be needing people to work school hours. Not the best jobs in the world but if you just want to work it might be at least a way to get some momentum going.


Yeah, I'll do that. I'm not really worried about what type of work I do. I just want anything part time.. Anything. I'm not passionate about any career and I don't have money to go to school. I'm kinda stuck working low end jobs.. I know I'm kinda a loser but I need my own money :/


----------



## Romannaty

I don't want to go to work tomorrow. Customers are annoying and my coworkers don't talk to me. I hate being in the break room and just listening to them have a fun conversation. When I do join, it's just an awkward feeling and I hate it. 
I want friends but I really don't know where to find some or even how to make some. All I got is my boyfriend who is loving but I want girlfriends to hang out with but I'm a pretty boring person anyway.....


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> Yeah, I'll do that. I'm not really worried about what type of work I do. I just want anything part time.. Anything.


 That's the hard part. Whenever I worked those jobs it was hell on wheels trying to get time off. Because I didn't really need the money, I could afford to take time off but they didn't actually want me to. They would just schedule me any time they needed someone without asking. It sucks when you're working that hard for nothing. Part time should be a couple days a week. Not 6 days a week.

So I was stuck in a situation where I didn't want to quit my job because it was nice to have money but I didn't really want to work as hard and long as they wanted me to. I was afraid to say much because they would just get mad about it and I don't like to argue with people who can just fire you.

Make sure you put specific times you don't want to work. It might take longer to get a job but if you tell them you'll work anytime there are jobs out there that will just use you and not care if they're wearing you out.


----------



## tehuti88

How alarming. All these years I've been drooling over "hawt" guys and totally ignoring the scads of less-hot guys who have been pining after me...

...yet I don't remember _any_ of this happening, whatsoever. :con

In fact I clearly remember all of the guys I _was_ interested in...either *totally ignoring my attempts at socializing with them*, and/or *"friendzoning" me and getting involved with other, prettier, more sociable girls*.

You'd think that EEG I had a while back would've detected brain abnormalities that might cause such massive memory loss/false memories, right?


----------



## kivi

It gets on my nerves seeing local tv series on the tv. It's ridiculously annoying how they're full of family/love drama with bad humor. I can't stand them.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

You know I've spent over £30 on a train ticket to meet you, and you've disappeared again.

I either bin the ****ing thing or walk around on my own.

Either way I've lost.

This is what happens when you try to be friends with other mental folk.

I wish I was ****ing normal, or a true introvert who needed no one.


----------



## Humesday

It seems like many people only want to know personal information about you so they can use it against you when they're angry or trying to get ahead at your expense. It makes sense why guys end up repressing their emotions, turning to drugs, etc., when they know they have to keep that **** to themselves in most cases or people will just use it against them because they take pleasure in making others resentful. It makes them feel like winners to make others feel resentful. 

It's best just to lie like everyone else when you're around most people. It's naive to expect acceptance most places when you're a human being with flaws and you're open about them. Yeah, it's often best to lie and cover up most of your weakness. There's always going to be someone with a ****-eating smile on their face just itching to uncover what they'll be able to happily use against you.


----------



## cuppy

What if I just didn't shave my legs. Like do I really have to.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

A cement truck crashed into a car on the other side of the road outside my house. I didn't see exactly what happened but they got someone out of the car so either it pushed the car onto that driveway or it doesn't make much sense..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Part of my health benefits from work is the availability of some online mental health or other such counseling. I've not used it to date but since I have this week off I'm debating giving it a go. I've not done any kind of counseling for my issues in years now & I am a pretty hardcore skeptic, that is I believe things will simple get worse not better...we'll see how it turns out


----------



## eukz

This has to be one of the most adorable things I've googled lately ^^


----------



## tehuti88

Good riddance.


----------



## scooby

I just typed a fairly large reply to a thread, giving my advice. Almost finished and then thought to myself "ehh, can't be ****ed" and closed the tab. Never change mate. Never change.


----------



## Innocent James

Wow the kind of stuff that's going on right now. I am speechless. There's is an entity working threw me.


----------



## Virgo

There's no way I'm going to get this paper done for school tomorrow. Way to go, being a failure already.

It was so friggin weird running into my ex at school today. We were practically two yards away from each other. He absolutely saw me. I just got out of the situation really quickly with my friends. I was talking to his friends prior and told them to say hi to him for me then he was right there. Ugh, weird weird weird. I always see him at school but this time was physically way too close. I haven't spoken to him since the break-up a month ago and I have no idea where he stands so it's so friggin weird.


----------



## May19

I should have got those 3 inch heels I saw at the store today. god they were so beautiful but so expensive D:


----------



## AllTheSame

@*May19* I just bought new dress shoes for work yesterday and it killed me lol. I just got a new job a few months ago and all the walking I've been doing has worn my old ones out, they were going downhill. But I was thinking while I was checking out...."I could have so much fun with this money, I could do so many other things with this money".

There is nothing I think I hate more than shopping for clothes and I think a lot of guys think the same way. God I hated every minute of it yesterday.


----------



## Crisigv

Today feels like it's been a long day, and it's only 830. It's been a long day filled with nothing.


----------



## May19

AllTheSame said:


> @*May19* I just bought new dress shoes for work yesterday and it killed me lol. I just got a new job a few months ago and all the walking I've been doing has worn my old ones out, they were going downhill. But I was thinking while I was checking out...."I could have so much fun with this money, I could do so many other things with this money".
> 
> There is nothing I think I hate more than shopping for clothes and I think a lot of guys think the same way. God I hated every minute of it yesterday.


Ha. I feel you on that. I barely if every goes shopping for clothes. My aunt usually buys my clothes for me in Asia. And yeah shopping for clothes is boring as hell. I usually accompanied my older brother to the mall to help him choose his clothes and shoes because he's the type that needs someone to tell him what he looks good in and what he doesn't look good in.

And as for the shoe thing... dress shoes can be quite expensive. There's so much things you can do with the money honestly, but it's needed. It's exactly how I felt when I needed to buy a prom dress. I got mine on sale, but I know some girls dropped a few hundred dollars on it. It's insane


----------



## kesker

Wrongwolfe said:


> But seriously, why is it so hard to find a good duet for a girl and a guy to sing??


----------



## thomasjune

Same people arguing about the same sh!t every fcking day. Maybe try taking a break and just breathe for a while. Trust me..you'll feel better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Now I know the minimum outline of my thinning & soon to be receding hairline. Part of me feels like I caused it with the way I used to harshly pick my afro and part of me knows that my dad, grandpa, & brother have bald spots so it's in the genes


----------



## AussiePea

Ah some peace and quiet for little.


----------



## May19

I'm hoping that I will get the leadership position I just applied for at my uni. I know it is a huge step for me to take, but I feel really passionate about the issue. I'm trying hard to not get my hopes up at the same time too. I know it's a huge commitment because you have to attend training, go to meetings, create workshops/events, and then attend those events. Not to mention, you have to give presentations to the fellow classmates. it all sounds so scary yet exciting? I really want to put myself out there in college. And it will be a great way to develop those public speaking skills.


----------



## Kevin001

Well thats that I guess.


----------



## KelsKels

My upstairs neighbors are being loud.. Usually they're not so bad but I think they recently turned into elephants with power tools.

Also my husband has baby fever. He saw one and turned to me and asked me when we're making one. I didn't even reply. If we ever get divorced, that will be the reason.


----------



## Steve French

Just loaded up on phenibut. **** is a godsend. Very effective, very affordable, few side effects. I bought a supply that will last me a year for $25. Not perfect of course, there is the addiction potential, and I find it doesn't help too much for the physical anxiety symptoms. However, it is quite helpful for the mental side of things, with some additional social acuity thrown in.

Also bought some niacinamide. I've heard some good things about it. I believe it has potential, though my expectations are tempered. Even a bit off the edge helps. It was hard to pass up at $8 for what is apparently 1000 doses.


----------



## tehuti88

Jealous seeing people flirting. I _hate_ being that type of person; I don't resent the people doing the flirting, don't wish them any ill, didn't even have a crush on the guy this time, but still. It's a guy who's been struggling to find someone, I'll just assume the girl was struggling to find someone too, then they found each other.

And that sort of thing will just never, ever happen for me. 

And I don't know how people can keep telling me it'll happen someday, or that it must have already happened and I'm just delusional/lying in saying it hasn't. It has never happened for me and it never will. -_-


----------



## tea111red

I felt like I was in a movie when I was at this store. Bunch of actors.


----------



## KelsKels

4h4jhr47R84RH6bf499ff said:


> I felt like I was in a movie when I was at this store. Bunch of actors.


How do you remember your username? Damn.


----------



## tea111red

KelsKels said:


> How do you remember your username? Damn.


I have it tattooed on my forehead. I just look in the mirror when I want to log on.


----------



## KelsKels

4h4jhr47R84RH6bf499ff said:


> I have it tattooed on my forehead. I just look in the mirror when I want to log on.


Hm.. Smart. Maybe I should do that with my social security number.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I wasn't broke I'd rent a cheap motel room for a week and drink myself to oblivion, in fact the only reason I'd leave would be to stock up, wouldn't trash the room though, I don't get down like that, lol


----------



## tea111red

KelsKels said:


> Hm.. Smart. Maybe I should do that with my social security number.


Yup...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I feel like this would be lame and contrary to his motivation in wearing it but I would kinda like a labcoat like Kurt Cobain has in:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I place so much value on honesty, yet I always, ****ing always, feel like I'm lying to people, unable to stop.

Everything I say to people seems to be based on the present moment. How I'm feeling then and there. I never seem to actually draw from within as to just 'who' I am, and 'what' my strengths and weaknesses really are. No matter what I say, it feels like a lie, and I accordingly feel filthy for committing such an act. I'm not sure if it's perhaps anxiety. Maybe it's that omnipresent fear of inadequacy that plagues me quite literally 24/7. Verbalizing those suggestions gives me that familiar feeling of contempt for myself and my dishonesty. Perhaps I would be honest if I actually knew the truth? Am I lying to myself first and foremost? Am I really unwilling to accept the true nature of my many, many, many shortcomings to myself, and by extension, literally everybody else?

Things that are tangible and supposedly real even elude me. Somebody asked me what I got on my legal studies test today. I told them that I got a 25/30, which was what was actually written on the page; the 'truth'. It didn't feel authentic. I felt like I just spat out more bull**** to one up myself over everybody else yet again. Further, I can't revel in a victory anymore. Any achievements feel feigned. I always seem to be subconsciously inquiring as to what 'the catch' is.

Maybe it's my inferior Se....

I really need therapy.......


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I don't know why I even attempt to deny this to myself, but the fact is that I know exactly what I need beyond a good roasting.

Him.

I'm in love with this guy. He is just beautiful. He's on my mind constantly. He plagues my thoughts, dreams, behaviour, feelings, and my life as a whole. He is my motivation, and he is what I want most in this world. Even if just for one night........ I'd never forget that night. I don't forget anything that involves him. He transcends my lousy memory and attention span.

I've never touched him in my life, but I know how it would feel. A mere brush of fingers electrifies me and cures me of all my ailments for a brief period that fools me into believing its perpetuity everytime. Then I want more. A warm semi-stint of eye contact. A brief, electrifying touch. A meaningful conversation with an undeniable element of beauty, punctuated with smiles and laughter; a genuine connection. A warm, comforting embrace that ignores the notions of contemporary society. A slow, passionate, wonderfully human, kiss. And sex.... I'd love to put my arms around his shoulders and my hands in his soft hair, kissing those warm lips I've been craving for months.... It'd all be pretty overwhelming but in an amazingly thrilling way. Any of those things, at least briefly, would be guaranteed ecstasy; all natural and pure, like the love that urged me to pursue it. Everything would be just fine. A lack of a sense of reality wouldn't matter because it'd feel enough like a dream so as to convince me. So what if the passion ends? It won't. It's an undying dance of beauty and sin.

He also scares me. The ability he has to destroy me with mere words & facial expressions is undeniable and frankly terrifying. I like to tell myself that he doesn't make use of his power against me because he has some secret twinge of like for me, underneath the mocking, the ignoring, and the insulting. Perhaps it's even lust? Perhaps he masturbates to me? 

If I'm not going to find the truth, then why don't I just conjure my own?


----------



## AllTheSame

And one day we might have a big house with nice cars and fancy clothes and a wife with a big ol' diamond ring
Cause the people they dancing along, they dancing along to the mando' and some sort of hip-hop beat

I cannot get this f-ing song out of my head lol. I think it's my new favorite song....it's starting to get a lot of airplay on one of the stations I listen to.






****** awesome


----------



## AllTheSame

Also....I don't talk about my kids nearly as much on this site as I do on my others, because, well, there aren't a whole lot of parents on this site (but there are some  ). 

I cannot ****** believe I'm the father of a 16 year old teenager, young woman today. Oh. My. God.

I sent her a text early this morning, wishing her a happy bday, and telling her I loved her and to have an awesome day. I'm looking forward to taking her out to dinner, either tonight or maybe Friday (her choice). I have no idea what to get her. My mom asks her, I ask her, and she's like "I dunnnnnooo". She's so sweet, she's so quiet, she never, ever asks for anything, and she's so beautiful and so popular at school. Her mom got her the new Iphone, ffs, Idk how I'm gonna top that. I remember her being a baby like it was yesterday. I remember she was so difficult to get to sleep at night sometimes...her mom couldn't do it a lot of the time...the only way to get her to sleep was to put her on my chest, and have me rub her back lol. That's how she started sleeping in our bed at night. All our kids did, eventually, it's something I loved, something my ex-wife hated, but she later learned to love it. I remember her being three years old, coming into our room in the middle of the night, tugging on my hand so I'd pick her up and put her between me and her mom. Wow. Man do they grow up quick.


----------



## millenniumman75

@AllTheSame - Happy Daughter's Birthday :hb :lol


----------



## AllTheSame

@*millenniumman75* Thank you lol. As a parent of a 16 year old girl (/woman) I feel very, very old today, ffs. I just talked to her and she wants to go to her favorite restaurant this Saturday (she's in band and has a football game Fri night, which I think I'm gonna go to).

It seems like it wasn't that long ago really that I was 16 myself. How the hell did this happen lol, how did I become the dad of a 16 year old girl.....


----------



## Steve French

I'm having a good lol at the Pepe the Frog controversy. Things have evolved from "Feels good man." Is this reality?


----------



## Steve French

Thinking about getting a part time job. I have from 3-12 free before I hit the hay. I'm getting a bit bored.


----------



## KelsKels

I hate that I have to reassure myself before I do anything. I have to sit there and tell myself I can do it and really motivate myself. I wish I lived more freely and didn't have to put so much effort into living.

I also wonder if anyone else gets self conscious when their username is frequent on the last posts. I just reply to whatever and don't think about it.. but when my name is all over the place I'm like maybe I should chill out.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> @*millenniumman75* Thank you lol. As a parent of a 16 year old girl (/woman) I feel very, very old today, ffs. I just talked to her and she wants to go to her favorite restaurant this Saturday (she's in band and has a football game Fri night, which I think I'm gonna go to).
> 
> It seems like it wasn't that long ago really that I was 16 myself.* How the hell did this happen lol, how did I become the dad of a 16 year old girl....*.


Awesome. Seeing her play is worth it. What does she play?

Do we have to have that talk? :duck :lol


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> Awesome. Seeing her play is worth it. What does she play?
> 
> Do we have to have that talk? :duck :lol


Lol yeah I realize how that sounds now, no, no talk necessary.

Yeah she has anxiety, but she gets on stage in front of hundreds, thousands of people, marches during halftime, I am so, so proud of her. She plays bass clarinet. She's in honors band, she's one of the very few freshman that are in honors band (though since she's been in the hospital, and since come back I'm not sure where they're going to put her now).

She's amazing. I can look at her sometimes and see myself when I was her age, but she is so, so much braver, more bold, she pushes herself in ways that I never did when I was her age.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Lol yeah I realize how that sounds now, no, no talk necessary.
> 
> Yeah she has anxiety, but she gets on stage in front of hundreds, thousands of people, marches during halftime, I am so, so proud of her. She plays bass clarinet. She's in honors band, she's one of the very few freshman that are in honors band (though since she's been in the hospital, and since come back I'm not sure where they're going to put her now).
> 
> She's amazing. I can look at her sometimes and see myself when I was her age, but she is so, so much braver, more bold, she pushes herself in ways that I never did when I was her age.


I don't know if the hospital stay should affect anything. She wasn't in there long-term.

I did bass clarinet. That thing is heavy and is a whole octave lower than the B-flat soprano one you normally see. I also played alto clarinet.
I developed an allergy to the reeds believe it or not. I have always been allergic to trees, but the reed stuff developed late - I would get a rash on my lip where I played. It was weird. I still have my 1985 clarinet, too :lol.

I kept switching instruments - I was clarinet from fifth to eighth, briefly switching to bass/alto clarinet, oboe as a freshman, piccolo/clarinet as a sophomore, then flute/piccolo junior year, flute senior year (we marched Les Mis where the music was so high as a flute, a piccolo wasn't necessary!)

I was actually a trendsetter with switching instruments. Other people were eventually doing it.


----------



## May19

Stressed out. A younger friend of mine is trying to matchmake me with this guy that was in my econ class in my senior year of high school. He and I didn't really talk much until we both went to a protest together, even then we didn't talk much. I didn't even know he was going to go to the same college as me, so now she's telling him all about me :/ Welp.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know if the hospital stay should affect anything. She wasn't in there long-term.
> 
> I did bass clarinet. That thing is heavy and is a whole octave lower than the B-flat soprano one you normally see. I also played alto clarinet.
> I developed an allergy to the reeds believe it or not. I have always been allergic to trees, but the reed stuff developed late - I would get a rash on my lip where I played. It was weird. I still have my 1985 clarinet, too :lol.
> 
> I kept switching instruments - I was clarinet from fifth to eighth, briefly switching to bass/alto clarinet, oboe as a freshman, piccolo/clarinet as a sophomore, then flute/piccolo junior year, flute senior year (we marched Les Mis where the music was so high as a flute, a piccolo wasn't necessary!)
> 
> I was actually a trendsetter with switching instruments. Other people were eventually doing it.


Wow, I had no idea you played bass clarinet. It's a small world lol. It is heavy. She's actually marched with it, and it's pretty heavy.

I knew you developed an allergy to the reeds but I had no idea you played the same instrument as my daughter lol. It's tough. It takes a lot of practice, and I think you have to have some talent. Not many kids that try out in my daughter's band can play it, and do it well.


----------



## Charmander

Wait... Clamato juice actually has clams in it?


----------



## Kevin001

I'm starting to get a lot of female attention lately irl......crazy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was going to give Tinder another go but the app has some quirk so I can't register...no matter


----------



## TryingMara

I will never get up in time.


----------



## tehuti88

TryingMara said:


> I will never get up in time.


Same here, so I'm not even going to bother going to sleep.

Long miserable day, here I come. :sigh


----------



## KelsKels

I made so much spaghetti... Pretty sure I could feed a village. There's gotta be like 50 servings. 2 boxes of angel hair because it's the best and cooks so fast.. And meat sauce. Like a whole cow and a splash of sauce. Mmmmm that's how it's done. I didn't even put the sauce and pasta together because I didn't have a big enough pot. Lol


----------



## kivi

I am moving to another city almost one week later.


----------



## Flora20

Why are some people so confusing :/ why do I even try..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should listen to my voicemail and call Dave back...


----------



## Cashel

I'm meeting some friends who I haven't seen in about a year for dinner tonight. I hope I'm able to act like a normal human being and be sociable.


----------



## KelsKels

Kinda tmi but whatever.. I survived my iud insertion.. But god damn it hurt like hell. Just a deep searing pain. I must've sounded pathetic because I involuntarily whimpered and cried. But it's over.. Now I just get to sit here with a heating pad and ride out the cramps.


----------



## Steve French

Goddamn orthographic projection. The topic of study today. I raised a point about it to a fellow classmate, and an eavesdropping other fellow classmate, who had obviously misunderstood what I was getting at, started yapping off. Puts on this sarcastic tone, starts talking down to me, tells me I'm wrong. ****, I was pretty irritated, over the interjection, and the incorrect accusation of being ignorant. Thoughts of violence came to me. These passed to thoughts of tearing her down verbally. In the end, I decided against further action, and to just let them live on in ignorance, and the salt faded. Is this maturation? Probably not. Probably would have freaked immediately if I wasn't so reserved. I suppose a positive from this is that I actually engaged in discussion with randoms.

Well, that wasn't really interesting when I typed it out. Can't believe that occupied my mind for some time today. I'm a sensitive little *****.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I realize a pattern. Every time I do a fully clean facial shave in the morning, the same day at least once I will be given a hard time by some ghetto high school or college teen that pass by. Guessing looking young, being skinny, and usually being by myself will do that lol. Today I was walking out to lunch when two of them strutted in my direction when one of them all of a sudden got up in my face and scream "BAM!" and laughed off walking with his friend. I just looked at him like ok.. Nice to see I help boosted his self esteem for the day probably.


----------



## AllTheSame

KelsKels said:


> Kinda tmi but whatever.. I survived my iud insertion.. But god damn it hurt like hell. Just a deep searing pain. I must've sounded pathetic because I involuntarily whimpered and cried. But it's over.. Now I just get to sit here with a heating pad and ride out the cramps.


That was just really...brave of you. Ffs there is no doubt women have it worse sometimes imo, just, no doubt. I've actually never had a gf that's gotten one before, so no idea what it's like but I can't imagine doing it on top of having anxiety, so good for you for getting through it. I hope you feel better. Let your husband take care of you.


----------



## KelsKels

AllTheSame said:


> That was just really...brave of you. Ffs there is no doubt women have it worse sometimes imo, just, no doubt. I've actually never had a gf that's gotten one before, so no idea what it's like but I can't imagine doing it on top of having anxiety, so good for you for getting through it. I hope you feel better. Let your husband take care of you.


Thanks but I can't take much credit for being brave.. Xanax is the only reason I didn't panic. I've read warnings online of the pain but I just.. Really didn't expect how bad it was. I have a low pain tolerance though... Can't imagine how much giving birth would hurt. Kinda don't want to imagine lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

My BDay is almost here


----------



## AllTheSame

Ffs, I do not have my kids this weekend but the next couple of days are still gonna be crazy. As. ***. Well, not really too bad I guess, it's probably just my anxiety. I need to try to get in to see my doc tomorrow. My boss hasn't called me back about it. I'm just gonna go tomorrow if I don't hear from him. My boss and his boss have told me several times before to work half day Fridays if I can. I'm all over that.

I also need to go to James Avery to pick up my duaghter's rings tomorrow. And I'm meeting with her to have dinner Saturday. You know, that's really not all that bad, that's nothing compared to the weekend schedule I had when my kids were in Little League and dance and soccer. Idk what I'm complaining about. Guess it's just anxiety, I just hope the next two days go well, then I can really relax Sunday.

Tbh I'm anxious about meeting with my shrink. I want to ask her about a new med and I think she's gonna shoot me down. She's my psychiatrist but she also fills in (sort of) as my therapist. It's not in her job description but she does it, for some reason. I've actually had breakdown in front of her before, about my ex-gf's suicide. So. She knows when I'm doing well, and when I'm not doing so well. I think she can see right through me, though there's nothing to see through, I don't hide anything from her, I just think sometimes she knows how I'm really doing better than I do. And, that's the whole point of seeing her I guess. And I just don't feel like I'm doing well right now, in some ways. I've missed some therapy appointments and I'm avoiding. I'm avoiding thinking about the suicide and when I do that it's usually bad news, it's not good for me. She's probably going to tear my *** up tomorrow. She (like my therapist) sort of believes in tough love. She's probably not going to be happy with me and I'm not looking forward to that conversation.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> Thanks but I can't take much credit for being brave.. Xanax is the only reason I didn't panic. I've read warnings online of the pain but I just.. Really didn't expect how bad it was. I have a low pain tolerance though... Can't imagine how much giving birth would hurt. Kinda don't want to imagine lol.


 Next time if you want them to give you some real pain medicine, tell them they probably should because when you're hurting you tend to grab the nearest person to you by the hair and jerk really hard.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Like a magnet facing an identical charge I'm always awkwardly shifting between people & social interactions never really connecting because I can't and when I do encounter opposite charges I'm usual afraid to connect because I've spent so long in a repelling state


----------



## Kevin001

Damn my mom is jealous, lol.


----------



## Winds

How come my brain only seems to function well when I'm sleepy?


----------



## funnynihilist

Sleep...I wish I could...


----------



## Blue Dino

Weird. One of my housemates only sleeps here Sunday and Monday nights. Then rest of the week she just disappears. Now my other housemate and I have just been using her bathroom now out of convenience since it's downstairs right by the kitchen and living room. Our dogs are now catching on too and the past few days, they started sneaking into her room and digging through her stuff. :lol



Pogowiff said:


> I realize a pattern. Every time I do a fully clean facial shave in the morning, the same day at least once I will be given a hard time by some ghetto high school or college teen that pass by. Guessing looking young, being skinny, and usually being by myself will do that lol. Today I was walking out to lunch when two of them strutted in my direction when one of them all of a sudden got up in my face and scream "BAM!" and laughed off walking with his friend. I just looked at him like ok.. Nice to see I help boosted his self esteem for the day probably.


Yeah seems like a behavior I notice often with them. Some of them are just so darn shallow in their way of thinking. Its sad. ::?



KelsKels said:


> Kinda tmi but whatever.. I survived my iud insertion.. But god damn it hurt like hell. Just a deep searing pain. I must've sounded pathetic because I involuntarily whimpered and cried. But it's over.. Now I just get to sit here with a heating pad and ride out the cramps.


Ehh.. I know the pain. Had a nightmare experience with IUDs myself. Never worked for me. Ended up going with Nexplanon and it's been a godsend. But everyone's different. :stu Hope you'll adjust to it well.


----------



## KelsKels

Blue Dino said:


> Ehh.. I know the pain. Had a nightmare experience with IUDs myself. Never worked for me. Ended up going with Nexplanon and it's been a godsend. But everyone's different. :stu Hope you'll adjust to it well.


Oh yeah I've heard many horror stories.. Constant pain, cysts, infection, you name it. Insurance covered the whole thing though so I figure risk is worth the reward. So much cheaper to have an iud than to pay $15 a month in pills and have to remember them. If something goes wrong I figure I can always take it out. I just hope I don't gain 100 pounds or the thing shifts inside like I've heard can happen.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Next time if you want them to give you some real pain medicine, tell them they probably should because when you're hurting you tend to grab the nearest person to you by the hair and jerk really hard.


Hahhahaha I should've.. Some doctors use local anesthetic and prescribe Vicodin.. But all I was told to do was take ibuprofen. Kinda bs if you ask me.


----------



## MikeTeck

Canadian Brotha said:


> Like a magnet facing an identical charge I'm always awkwardly shifting between people & social interactions never really connecting because I can't and when I do encounter opposite charges I'm usual afraid to connect because I've spent so long in a repelling state


Excellently put sir. Describes me as well.


----------



## kivi

When I go for a walk, I see they made plastic protection parts on every swing in the parks here. I see, it's good for toddlers and little children but if you're just older than 10 years old, you can't swing. I don't think that they shouldn't make those protections but they shouldn't do it on every single swing. (Yes, sometimes, I still like to swing at that age but I can't anymore because of those plastic things :b)


----------



## Nunuc

Hmm, this might be a little risky move, but oh well...I already did it.


----------



## Kevin001

I made it phew.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I keep flipping between hope and despair. At least I still have hope....


----------



## KelsKels

Caught up with mr robot again.. I think. Watched episode 11 today.

[spoiler=spoiler] I wonder if Tyrell is actually alive or if it's just Elliott dreaming? Also hope Darlene and Cisco are alive. Can't freakin wait for the next episode. [/spoiler]​
Also I've just been bored as hell and depressed today. Idk what to do about it. It has been 2 days since I took my supplements though. Wonder if that could be why I'm feeling lower than usual. It's weird how depression just feels like carry extra weight, but emotionally rather than physically.


----------



## Nunuc

Everything is going just like I planned. Or not, 'cause I didn't really plan this that much. Oh well, it's still pretty nice plan, or should I say _a plot_. Mwahahaha....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't always agree with this guy but his YouTube videos are always hilarious


----------



## KelsKels

Went to the laundromat for an hour or so and got eye-f***ed by a group of Mexicans the entire time. Definitely not wearing a dress next time.


----------



## Charmander

I'm getting a bit addicted to TripAdvisor. I've left so many reviews for things in the past few weeks.


----------



## AllTheSame

Wow. Just....wow. I'm in a state of shock all over again. My ex-wife just called me and actually asked me to move back in with her again. To sleep in a spare bed, in my son's room. Lmao.

I made a thread about this, when she asked the first time, about six months ago....

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/why-in-the-f-is-she-doing-this-1791865/#post1085576057

Her live-in boyfriend (yet another one) has moved out. He couldn't take anymore. I honestly don't know how many live-in boyfriends the woman has had now since we've been divorced, I've lost track....I'm very serious.

Anyways, for $300 a month, that was her offer for a matress in my son's room lol. And I get to be with my kids, 24/7.

*sigh*

I just don't think this is a good idea, man. Idk. I could do a whole, whole lot with the money I'd save.....God my kids would have everything they want, I could get the car I've always wanted.....money would just, not even be an issue anymore, at all, wrt anything. I just don't think it's a good idea. As far as divorces and breakups go, ours was about as bitter, and as hurtful, and as mean and nasty as they get. I don't want to risk ever, ever putting my kids in a situation where we'd fight again. But.....

Maybe there's a way to work this out??? Idk. I don't think so. It's something I'm thinking about again. But I have this gut feeling it's just a really bad idea.

She knows how to get to me. Through my kids.

The funny thing is (not so funny thing is...) I offered to do this before we got divorced. I knew it wasn't going to work out and I suggested we try to co-parent under one roof, with me sleeping on the couch. And it was a disaster. It didn't work. So why is she bringing it up again, for the second time, ffs??


----------



## Persephone The Dread

That was weird, it's like their account was deleted. I clicked on their profile, and it just said banned (not temp banned or perma banned just banned,) and that they had one post, then I went off their profile and all their posts are deleted and if you search for them it brings up nothing.

Also this is a repost because I posted in the entertainment version of the random thought of the day thread accidentally.


----------



## nightfly

when can i go see "blair witch?" and who with? i don't want my "date" to be my mom again :c


----------



## Crisigv

Feels like I am invisible to almost everyone out there. And I am forgettable to those who have known me. At least I showered tonight, so I have that going for me.


----------



## KelsKels

I need to go full cake face sometime since I still haven't done all my makeup with my new blonde hair. I just don't have a reason to get dolled up and I feel like no one cares anyways. I feel like everyone thinks "you're married stop trying to look good and start making children." 

But that's definitely not what I want to do. I did all our laundry today and I feel like I'd want to shoot myself if I had to do laundry for 2 more people. On top of cooking and twice the cleaning and constantly making sure the kids don't get into stuff.. Then being woken up every night and not getting sleep. I think I'd either end up hanging myself or stabbing some one. I'm so sick of my husband saying he wants a baby.. I straight up tell him everything I just typed and he laughs it off. Like no.. I'm serious. Some form of assault would happen. He can't even wash a dish.. I don't want to be any more of a servant than I already am.

/megarant


----------



## AllTheSame

@*Chrisi* gv No, you're not invisible (if I count as someone that notices lol), you're not forgettable.

@*KelsKels* I know you're taken but I still wanta see! Show me a pic of you all dolled up, I dare you  Show everyone....you should.....

Edit: Well, yeah.... @KelsKels babies are a whole, whole lot of work, and sleepless nights and, yeah. It truly takes a ****** village to raise a child, I've been there. I've been a single dad before. I'm sorry, I think you might really think about talking to him about this so you guys are on the same page....


----------



## millenniumman75

I had Chinese buffet.....still waiting to process enough of the food to go for a run - four hours after the meal.


----------



## KelsKels

AllTheSame said:


> @*Chrisi* gv No, you're not invisible (if I count as someone that notices lol), you're not forgettable.
> 
> @*KelsKels* I know you're taken but I still wanta see! Show me a pic of you all dolled up, I dare you  Show everyone....you should.....
> 
> Edit: Well, yeah.... @KelsKels babies are a whole, whole lot of work, and sleepless nights and, yeah. It truly takes a ****** village to raise a child, I've been there. I've been a single dad before. I'm sorry, I think you might really think about talking to him about this so you guys are on the same page....


Yeah I have talked to him about it multiple times but he hasn't taken me very seriously. Idk what to do about it. Before we got married I told him there's a good chance I don't want children, definitely not now and possibly ever. He told me he accepts that.. But he still brings it up a lot. Idk what to think about it. It kinda seems like he just doesn't think I'm serious.. But we've talked about it in a very serious manner.

And I'll probably take a picture next time I decide to go out and get more job apps lol.. I just feel weird about it because even when I post stuff on Facebook or when people talk to me, they ask me when I'm having kids. Like that's what matters about me now.

I use to look up to this woman I went to school with.. She was in her early 30s and had 3 really awesome kids. I asked her how she knew when she was ready.. Because every time I think about children I never feel like I want them. She told me that you just know when you meet the right person. That when you meet the one, they'll make you feel ready for children and you'll have them right then. So I use to kinda half-wonder if maybe it was something to do with our relationship... But I recently found out she got divorced. Now I'm certain it's just me. I think I'm too selfish for the idea of children. I don't think I could be what they need and having so much responsibility is not at all what I want right now.

Bleeeeh... Idk. I'm just ranting and saying whatever comes to mind. I'm not sure what the answer is and what to do about it. Sometimes I feel defective since every single damn person I know is either pregnant or already has a kid.


----------



## Crisigv

@AllTheSame Yeah, you count. Thanks. Although it doesn't change how I feel.

And it's obviously true, as I was once again forgotten. I'm not important enough here.


----------



## AllTheSame

@*KelsKels* I'm not sure wanting kids is about meeting the right person (as your friend suggested). I think....you obviously need to just want to be a mom or a dad. It was never a question for me, I knew I wanted to be a dad one day from a pretty early age, actually. But I think something kicks in when you're in the delivery room, and you see how another soul, another human being is now with you....that you (with God imo) created. It's the most amazing experience I've ever had, in my life, ever. And I've been on some pretty serious, mind-altering drugs, but nothing comes even close to that, to witnessing my kids being born. That was just truly amazing, and those are memories I'll carry with me forever.

There are lots of couples that choose not to have kids and that's cool....there's nothing at all wrong with that, in any way.

I'd just make sure you're on the same page with him. For myself, I would never have married a woman that didn't want to have children. I was going to be a dad, I always wanted to be a dad.

If he's not taking you very seriously I'd talk to him about it, I'd look him in the eyes and I'd tell him exactly how you feel about it. And I'd do it soon.....there's no reason imo that you two shouldn't be exactly on the same page about this....


----------



## AussiePea

Emerites broadcast Formula 1 live on international flights, this is the greatest thing i've read all week and means I can watch the race tonight! woop


----------



## KelsKels

AllTheSame said:


> @*KelsKels* I'm not sure wanting kids is about meeting the right person (as your friend suggested). I think....you obviously need to just want to be a mom or a dad. It was never a question for me, I knew I wanted to be a dad one day from a pretty early age, actually. But I think something kicks in when you're in the delivery room, and you see how another soul, another human being is now with you....that you (with God imo) created. It's the most amazing experience I've ever had, in my life, ever. And I've been on some pretty serious, mind-altering drugs, but nothing comes even close to that, to witnessing my kids being born. That was just truly amazing, and those are memories I'll carry with me forever.
> 
> There are lots of couples that choose not to have kids and that's cool....there's nothing at all wrong with that, in any way.
> 
> I'd just make sure you're on the same page with him. For myself, I would never have married a woman that didn't want to have children. I was going to be a dad, I always wanted to be a dad.
> 
> If he's not taking you very seriously I'd talk to him about it, I'd look him in the eyes and I'd tell him exactly how you feel about it. And I'd do it soon.....there's no reason imo that you two shouldn't be exactly on the same page about this....


But that's the thing.. We have talked about it multiple times very seriously. I don't joke or lead him on or anything, whenever he brings it up I shut it down. I've asked if he's sure he wanted to marry me because I doubt I want kids. But he still talks about it. Idk what to do differently.


----------



## tehuti88

I thought they were being serious in their post to me, which is why I took no offense, even though it was what could be considered a really offensive post...but now I wonder if they were in fact mocking me. Because why would somebody ever say something like _that _to another person, except as a mean joke? I honestly can't tell anymore. And now I wonder if I was wrong/naive in being (somewhat) tactful in my response, perhaps I should have been rude or catty in return.

I hate not being able to tell such things. People could be making fun of me all the time, even right to my face, and I really can't know.


----------



## AllTheSame

KelsKels said:


> But that's the thing.. We have talked about it multiple times very seriously. I don't joke or lead him on or anything, whenever he brings it up I shut it down. I've asked if he's sure he wanted to marry me because I doubt I want kids. But he still talks about it. Idk what to do differently.


Yep. Then all this is on him. Idk what else you can do either. I'm sorry (((hugs))) I don't know how you can get through to him...make a youtube video and send it to him....have your friends talk to him, idk, that's a tough situation to be in.


----------



## Iced

Trump is going to be president and now I need to figure out how to legally immigrate to the US so that I can be part of 8 years of awesomeness.


----------



## bewareofyou

I'm only 18 but that feels so old to me.. eventually I'll be 19, then 20, and the thought of getting older is so depressing. I just really miss my childhood and I can't seem to let go of it, but those days are long gone. If only I could accept that.


----------



## Nunuc

Now I just gotta play the...










...waiting game.



bewareofyou said:


> I'm only 18 but that feels so old to me.. eventually I'll be 19, then 20, and the thought of getting older is so depressing. I just really miss my childhood and I can't seem to let go of it, but those days are long gone. If only I could accept that.


Nah, you're fine until you hit the 30.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I really need to get some sleep :yawn


----------



## tehuti88




----------



## Rickets

@KelsKels

If it helps, you aren't alone - I know quite a few people who don't have kids, some my age, and some well into their 30's - by choice (and a couple even by repulsion). 
@millenniumman75 how'd the run go?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am grateful to live in a country that is not stricken by poverty or war, and in particular this afternoon to have been able to spend some leisure time with a close friend over drinks and a conversation at an inner city bar.

I feel grateful for all the gifts I have received in life-- none of which have come from either hard work or luck.


----------



## Winds

I had the weirdest dream last night. I was in a zombie apocalypse and held up at a gas station, when some guy pulled the tool out on me and just started letting rounds out in the parking lot. I went to hide behind a car until it stopped. That's when I looked up and saw a whole bunch of famous people looking at me. Some large dude tried to fight me but they told him to stop and then invited me into the gas station.


----------



## KelsKels

I feel b****y so I'm just gonna b****... I hate when people ask me to draw things for them. I barely draw for myself. Just because I can do it doesn't mean I want to. My aunt wants a framed portrait of my grandpa and my sister asked me to draw her a tattoo a while ago. I just didn't reply because I know saying no just makes you look like an ***. But really, I rarely draw and I'm extremely slow. Something large would take me 10+ hours over the course of weeks.. And honestly I wouldn't even enjoy it. It's frustrating because I'm still learning, the only reason I can draw faces is because I'm a damn perfectionist. People ask me why I don't go to school and make a career out of art.. Because honestly I'm not passionate about it. If I was I'd be much better. People just assume that because you have any sort of talent, that you must love doing it. Not true.


----------



## tea111red

The more aware you become, the more scary life is (unless you have God to collaborate w/...in my opinion). It is pretty scary how I almost ended my own life, too. It is pretty amazing and miraculous I lived through that, looking back, especially now that I am aware of certain things.


----------



## AllTheSame

I just took my oldest daughter out to lunch, for a late celebration for her bday. It went really well. We talked the entire time oc, she was very talkative and didn't appear to have much anxiety at all, and neither did I. The waitress saw the gift bag I had on the table from James Avery and asked her if it was her bday. We'd talked before we went in about whether she wanted the waitstaff to serenade her with happy bday, and she smiled and said "that'd be fun". So they did that and she was smiling and laughing through it. I really think she loved the rings I got her, and she laughed at the card. It was good to see her smiling and laughing again. She seemed like she's doing really well. School is going well. The only downside is we only had a few hours together...I wish I had more time with my kids.

And ffs, I still cannot believe I'm the parent of a 16 year old. Good God I feel old.


----------



## TryingMara

There's never enough time.


----------



## tea111red

The song "Symphony of Destruction" by Megadeth.


----------



## tehuti88

Someone occasionally starts threads asking if anyone else has experienced the same thing they've just described. And this time, I have. BUT, the last time I replied to another thread of theirs along these lines, they brushed off my reply by insinuating that I'd totally misunderstood them--which I had in fact not--they're the one who was unclear in their post. They had no comment for anything else I contributed.

This was one of the very few times when I was so humiliated I deleted my reply. Usually I leave my replies standing, no matter how embarrassing they are. But this one particularly stung because it was a subject I'm interested in, so I'd felt enthusiastic about responding. And then I looked like a fool. This is why I don't care to reach out to people anymore.

So from now on I won't bother replying. I just wish I could tell _before_ replying which threads will be a waste of my time.


----------



## kivi

I'm thinking about going to cinema by myself since my sisters' school started today.
Aww, it's their first day of high school.


----------



## coeur_brise

I regret putting on that hemp lip balm. Blech! It smells like old, decaying grass clippings mixed with stale peppermint oil. Ok, I just read that it has sunflower oil in it too. probably rancid. Definitely not doing that again. Btw, who remembers the hemp craze of the late 90s? We all thought it was totally badass to have something made of hemp or was I just 12 at the time. Oh well.


----------



## AllTheSame

I need to get in the shower, instead of lurking here any more. Time to get going. You cannot put off the inevitable for forever dude. I've got to meet with my boss at the office, make copies, help him get ready for the presentation tomorrow, load up with supplies for my last out of town store, and head out of town with him. Meh. Mondays suck. I'm actually not in a bad mood, for being awake this early, and my anxiety seems to be pretty in control, for right now.

Breath in and out. And take it one thing at a time man. That's all you can do.


----------



## KelsKels

Feeling very depressed again. Just laying in bed thinking about dying. Wtf am I suppose to do...?


----------



## Kevin001

I keep forgetting not everyone is as organized as me.


----------



## Cascades

hesitation marks said:


> I am grateful to live in a country that is not stricken by poverty or war, and in particular this afternoon to have been able to spend some leisure time with a close friend over drinks and a conversation at an inner city bar.
> 
> I feel grateful for all the gifts I have received in life-- none of which have come from either hard work or luck.


Hey, I remember you! Well your username..can't remember what we spoke about, but I remember we spoke a few times. You used to live around the corner from me huh?


----------



## Antonio9

Thinking how the hell am I gonna get up for school tomorrow :/


----------



## ShatteredGlass

when will i die


----------



## AussiePea

I'm now in Holland and it's nice here. Could move here one day.


----------



## Steve French

In an effort to accustom myself to operating at heights, I found an old wooden bridge near where I live and spent some time walking around on it's joices, or whatever you call them. It was quite trippy. Not very smart though, I know. They were warped, not very wide, and quite high up. The wind came up a time or two. But it did seem to work somewhat. However, I have intermittently felt dizzy since then, and I spent a great deal of time dreaming about it. It has pervaded my mind since. Not quite sure I can hack working at heights. I tend to overthink things, and that is what gets me.

Naturally, on the job site, there will actually be safety precautions such as harnesses and rigging. Which is nice you know, because it's really the potential for things to go wrong that gets to me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I cringe about most things I do/say and then have these thoughts like 'why don't you kill yourself?' Not that I really want to, but the thought just comes into my head like I have to make myself disappear. I don't like myself but my brain probably doesn't need to do this, I have so many enemies or people who find me annoying anyway.


----------



## Cashel

Persephone The Dread said:


> I cringe about most things I do/say and then have these thoughts like 'why don't you kill yourself?' Not that I really want to, but the thought just comes into my head like I have to make myself disappear. I don't like myself but my brain probably doesn't need to do this, I have so many enemies or people who find me annoying anyway.


I have this exact same problem. Say hello to someone I walk past, feel very uncomfortable, "you should just kill yourself."
It's probably not a healthy mindset lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cashel said:


> I have this exact same problem. Say hello to someone I walk past, feel very uncomfortable, "you should just kill yourself."
> It's probably not a healthy mindset lol.


Yeah I don't think so lol. I mean I've always cringed about things because I have life long anxiety but it seems to be more and more things now and just more extreme reactions. But that's just because my self esteem has gotten increasingly lower.


----------



## millenniumman75

All the many things I need to do at the same time.


----------



## Cashel

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I don't think so lol. I mean I've always cringed about things because I have life long anxiety but it seems to be more and more things now and just more extreme reactions. But that's just because my self esteem has gotten increasingly lower.


Sorry 

I've actually gotten a bit better in that regard over the past couple of years. I've been feeling a lot less depressed than I was then.


----------



## AllTheSame

Nothing like a 7 or 8 hour car ride with your boss. 

I'm actually very surprisingly relaxed, and i'm wondering if it's the new med I'm on. We've been talking pretty much the whole time, and joking.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cashel said:


> Sorry
> 
> I've actually gotten a bit better in that regard over the past couple of years. I've been feeling a lot less depressed than I was then.


That's good, and it's fine I just have a lot of issues.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just now let three of those farts that sounds like a really low-pitched train whistle in slow motion. 3 in a row! And they all sounded exactly the same. :lol


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I hope this won't burn out.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm thinking about how today went, and I really do not think there's any way it could have gone better. Ffs. Idk if it's the new med I'm taking or what, but I had very little anxiety today, and I was most def in some situations that normally would be huge triggers for me.

My boss booked a pretty nice hotel, and we met at the bar with my boss' boss and our biggest client. I only had one beer because I just don't want to drink at all really on my meds but I also wanted to at least have a beer with them. Our client paid for a really nice dinner at a seafood restaurant (he said the tab was over $200 for the four of us but it was worth it). After dinner we went back to the bar for a nightcap and I just got back to my room.

I'm really happy with how I did today, I normally really struggle in situations like this. I made eye contact, made them all laugh a few times. I made a lot of eye contact and exchanged some smiles with the bartender, she was kind of cute. A few times my boss' boss would start talking about that ***hole sales guy he hired in Houston that never does anything, that's a huge thorn in his side, that he thinks he should unceremoniasly fire. (He was talking about me and he was kidding). I'm starting to warm up to them finally and I think today they really warmed up to me. I actually even had a pretty good time tonight, and today would normally have made my anxity go through the roof, ffs.

Now if I can get through the staff meeting tomorrow morning life will be just awesome.


----------



## KelsKels

I've been debating religion with my mom and I found something interesting.. I wanted to talk about it with my husband but he told me he really didn't care about religion, and went back to reading. Ooooookay I guess I'll just go **** myself then.  wish I had more people to talk to. He refuses to talk about anything philosophical.. But I think it's so interesting.


----------



## Crisigv

I need a better paying job. I love spending money.


----------



## cak

I can't move, there's a cat asleep on my arm.. lulz


----------



## AllTheSame

@*KelsKels* what did you want to debate about? I mean specifically?


----------



## KelsKels

AllTheSame said:


> @KelsKels what did you want to debate about? I mean specifically?


Well my mother is a hardcore Christian and one of the things she likes to say in defense of the bible is that the Old Testament is not relevant. Like in Leviticus. But I recently read an argument by an atheist saying that since it's written that Jesus came to the earth to fulfill the Old Testament, you have to accept that the Old Testament is the word of God and at one time had to be followed as a Christian. So if you think it's stupid or silly or can be thrown out, you're against gods word. Also that the core of Christianity is the belief in blood sacrifice. So if you're a Christian, you worship blood sacrifice and accept it as reality. So even though we don't sacrifice animals now, Christians believe that it was necessary and still would be if Jesus hadn't come to earth yet. Which is now seen as a barbaric practice that most would disagree with, but Christians still believe.

I don't mean to start any kind of religious argument though.. I mean everyone believes differently. I know a lot of people that loosely believe the bible but take their own meaning and identify more as spiritual.. Which is cool.. I'm just debating with someone who is like hardcore Presbyterian. I just thought they were interesting points for my mother and thought they might be debated but my husband doesn't care about religion or politics.. And my mother doesn't ever have any strong arguments for anything besides "I'll pray about it".


----------



## AllTheSame

@KelsKels yeah I think I understand. I can kind of understand your thinking "well I should just go *** myself I guess", to your husband's reaction. My ex and I spent a whole, whole lot of time...I don't know how many hundreds of hours talking about religion, how we felt and more imprtantly, how we thought we should introduce the church and Christianity to our kids. There are, oh Idk, only about a million different approaches you could take to that. But we always talked about it, and it's a little disconcerting to hear he won't even discuss it with you. I'm not blaming him, just, saying I think I can understand the frustration there. It's a pretty big deal, as far as serious topics go it doesn't get much bigger or more serious (imo) than that. Maybe that's why he was avoiding the whole thing, Idk. Fwiw, I agree everyone is very different when it comes to interpreting the Bible, I personlly don't believe in Biblical literalism. I don't think every single word in the bible should be taken at face value, I think you have to interpret the meaning behind the words sometimes, or you can completely miss the whole point. I mean, just as an example:

Mathew 5:30 (American King James Version)
"And if your right hand offend you, cut it off, and cast it from you: for it is profitable for you that one of your members should perish, and not that your whole body should be cast into hell".

There are people who interpret that literally. Without getting too graphic, there are people who (even in recent times) have cut off parts of their body because they interpret this verse literally, word for word.

Idk if I have any real advice about debating it with your mom. I remember the kids that used to babysit my three kids when they were little. They were twins, both 15 years old, and both very hardcore Pentacostals. I got into a few debates with them but never could get them to really listen, to hear my side at all, so I eventually just gave up lol. Maybe your husband will be more open to talking about it if you give him a little space, give it a rest for a day or two then bring it up again, letting him know it's really important to you to talk about.


----------



## funnynihilist

cak said:


> I can't move, there's a cat asleep on my arm.. lulz


Careful or you might end up with "riga-meow-tis"

hahah..get it?


----------



## cak

funnynihilist said:


> Careful or you might end up with "riga-meow-tis"
> 
> hahah..get it?


Haha, that's perfect.


----------



## Virgo

Hopefully tomorrow goes by fast


----------



## Nunuc

I don't wanna play the waiting game anymore, don't have the patience. So maybe just go all-in and hope that this works better than the Schlieffen plan.


----------



## tehuti88

WTF. Somebody in this household ordered the free game app _DragonSoul_. :| I didn't order it, I don't even use Kindle anymore, so that must mean my mother did. Why would my mother order _DragonSoul_? She's a jigsaw puzzle, slot machine, and _Criminal Case_-type person.

I do remember her mentioning its name when they showed an ad for it the other day, but I didn't bother explaining what type of game it is, since I thought the ad made that much pretty obvious...






If she tries it out I think she's going to be sorely disappointed. This is nothing like slots.


----------



## Flora20

I thought about it a lot and gave in and bought the paint set :/ was pretty pricey but worth it for the creative happiness it will bring me


----------



## Kevin001

I just have to keep improving and just enjoy the little things in life.


----------



## Carolyne

I want to get a haircut, actually I'd say I need to get a haircut, but I don't want to deal with that right now.


----------



## MikeTeck

I'm thinking about having to go get a new car. While the prospect of having a reliable ride is exciting, the numerous social interactions to get me there are daunting.


----------



## cosmicslop

You have to be swift and assertive to flat out reject people on the spot. Like being a park ranger who notices a faint smoke trail nearby and then goes to it to stomp the firewood to pieces and take a **** in it while making stern eye contact before the guy could actually get a flame burning in their heart.


----------



## Virgo

There are so many amazing artists. It's hard to keep up.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

That phone call was really awkward. I don't want people to worry about me it makes me feel guilty and also like I'm chained to the identity of mental illness. I don't want people thinking I'm defective or weird, or having uncomfortable discussions about that weirdo extended relative behind my back. I can't be not anxious or try to be normal around people who I know see me that way. It just feels like being shoved into a box again. I always used to try to hide my mental health issues from people too for the exact same reason mostly. I hate that pitying uncomfortableness that people get (sometimes just being uncomfortable with no pity.)

I mean I didn't have names for things back then but just knew I didn't want people to think of me as that defective quiet person. I have a personality. It worked better before because I was coping better back then... It also bothers me that I get so much ****ing attention and my brother never does (and that's always been true.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So often I wish I was a junkie or a drunk or both...those things would explain away all my deficiencies but instead I exist as non functional & self loathing with a dash of talent that doesn't even come close to papering over all the cracks


----------



## Carolyne

I'm just always stressed out, even when I should be relaxing, there are things I'm nervous about, even when there's nothing I can do.


----------



## KelsKels

Brangelina whhhyy? You were the chosen couple! There is no hope for love. :'(


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

KelsKels said:


> Brangelina whhhyy? You were the chosen couple! There is no hope for love. :'(


Hopefully Jennifer Aniston got a good laugh out of it lol


----------



## Pongowaffle

This a-hole that lives in a nearby apartment walks his bulldog past our street every evening. Yesterday evening was the third time I caught him letting his dog take a crap on my frontyard and not clean it up. He also does this do other neighbors too. But he is a big hispanic tough guy aggressive looking dude. So he probably knows people will be intimidated to confront him about it and figure to keep doing it. Due to a past recent experience with people like that, I am not sure if I should confront him. Or continue just cleaning his dog crap myself like once a week. It might be a good idea for me to start asking my neighbors about it and form a neighborhood posse to clash with him lol.


----------



## Virgo

Pogowiff said:


> This a-hole that lives in a nearby apartment walks his bulldog past our street every evening. Yesterday evening was the third time I caught him letting his dog take a crap on my frontyard and not clean it up. He also does this do other neighbors too. But he is a big hispanic tough guy aggressive looking dude. So he probably knows people will be intimidated to confront him about it and figure to keep doing it. Due to a past recent experience with people like that, I am not sure if I should confront him. Or continue just cleaning his dog crap myself like once a week. It might be a good idea for me to start asking my neighbors about it and form a neighborhood posse to clash with him lol.


I would just ask him nicely at first. Confront him ideally when this is going on, but if not, it's fine to just ask whenever you see the guy. If he's a d*ck about it, I'd say tell the police, but I don't think they'll do anything. My suggestion is take a spray bottle of water and spray the dog when he is about to poop on your yard, and also spray the owner.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Atheism said:


> I would just ask him nicely at first. Confront him ideally when this is going on, but if not, it's fine to just ask whenever you see the guy. If he's a d*ck about it, I'd say tell the police, but I don't think they'll do anything. My suggestion is take a spray bottle of water and spray the dog when he is about to poop on your yard, and also spray the owner.


Yep I will probably confront him nicely if I catch him in person doing it again on my yard. Or put up those no dog defecating signs. I am not sure about the spray bottle method. Seems like a good way to ask for a fight. :lol Not a guy I want to physically take on.


----------



## Carolyne

I'm so "sheltered", real life is very complicated and stressful.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Someone finally bought something with my panda design on  and in pillow form.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I was on tumblr and saw a recent IAMX photo from their current tour and Chris's haircut is literally the same as mine right now wut. Even the slightly uneven fringe cause I cut it myself.

/information that nobody ever needed to know.


----------



## Nunuc

WTF is a Wizard Horse? I mean, it's obviously a horse that is also a wizard but..umm...lol.

And now I don't remember what I was thinking before I saw the Wizard Horsey.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Nunuc said:


> WTF is a Wizard Horse? I mean, it's obviously a horse that is also a wizard but..umm...lol.
> 
> And now I don't remember what I was thinking before I saw the Wizard Horsey.


I wanted my status to say neigh it is I wizard horse but there was too many characters.


----------



## KelsKels

When you find a video on YouTube you really want to watch.. But it's part 2. So you're like hell yeah there's even more content... But you scroll and scroll until you get carpal tunnel and can't find part 1...










Sometimes it's so hard.. When youtube and memes are life..


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

It's Wednesday morning and I'm so tired. :serious:


----------



## Carolyne

I can't enjoy my "funemployment" when I just stay home.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I should make a thread and ask grown up people if they have free time for their hobbies. One of the reasons I'm afraid of growing up is it seems you won't have any time to do what you enjoy.


----------



## SilentLyric

I want something for lunch but i dont want to spend money


----------



## ShadowOne

This project I'm working on deals with something that has 2 balls inside of it...I'm much too immature for this


----------



## AllTheSame

God it feels good to be back home. I was out of town in New Orleans the last three days for work.

I got some pretty good news, I was under the impression that I was just gonna be a sales rep, but it looks like they've given me a little boost up. Not sure I'd call it a promotion, just...more responsibilities lol. I've posted about this before but a couple weeks ago I talked to a rep in Louisiana who told me he was concerned I was going to take the place of one of his bosses (and I told him no, there's no chance of that). And...that's not what they're doing, but they're creating her position in the Houston area, and it looks like they picked me. I'm excited. And a litte anxious tbh. I won't be doing much more than I've already been trained for, I think they just wanted to see if I could handle it. The meeting with our clients over the last three days went really, really well. Things really couldn't be going any better with my job right now, everyone's happy. Boss man says we're hitting grand slams, one after another.

I just wish the rest of my life, my personal life, my dating life (which...I don't even have one) would catch up.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I hope tomorrow will be better but being in chat today did cheer me up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My soul is broken beyond repair


----------



## KelsKels

Ate an entire pizza.. Feel kinda guilty about it. So much for trying to lose weight. But eh.. Fat isn't all bad, right? I mean.. Boobs are fat. If you think about it that way then I really accomplished something today. Workin on my pizza body.


----------



## Blue Dino

It always irritates me when I got back into my car that is parked on the street, only for someone looking for a spot to catch sight of me going in. But sometimes I just want to chill in my car for a bit or figure out what's next or where to go. Only for the person to wait for me to get out from behind. Sometimes when I will tell them I am not leaving yet, they will not take no for an answer and kept honking at me to leave RIGHT NOW!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

im the biggest attention wh0re on this website


----------



## Crisigv

It should be illegal to be up this early. But I'm glad that I get a chance to set up a store.


----------



## artcx

I'm not even sure who my friends are. What a toxic friendship. Ugh.


----------



## coeur_brise

I kind of care, but I don't want to say it. Oh..heck. Don't sell yourself short, dude. You're not a junkie. Anyway.. ****. Ifeel like an infectious disease that needs to be contained by the CDC. Ebola, yes. I feel like ebola. Someone stop me before I start spreading.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm feeling good...was good to sleep in my own bed last night, for the first time since Sunday night. Come on weekend, get here, ffs. I'm gonna hit a few stores this morning, then go to my boss' house so he can train me on how to do mileage. There's more than one way to do it apparently, and he's going to show me the "smart" method. Based on the little bit he's already told me I think that's the method I'm going to prefer. Yep. I'm really looking forward to this weekend with my kids at my parent's. I think their cousins are gonna be there, too.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

My coffee maker is so slow. You'd think I'd prepare it the night before and set the timer for before I wake up...but you'd be wrong.


----------



## Antonio9

They need to make a SAS dating on this!


----------



## Antonio9

Feels so good when you work out and you lose all that stupid anxious tension feeling


----------



## kws214

Why do mosquitoes always bite me when I'm in bed? It happens far more than it has any right to.


----------



## AFoundLady

turkish guys are actually kinda hot. met one today and woah :O


----------



## Antonio9

Alostgirl said:


> turkish guys are actually kinda hot. met one today and woah


I'm half Turk


----------



## Carolyne

Sitting here with intense, immobilizing cramps and thinking how much I dread going back to working at a restaurant.


----------



## KelsKels

Going to see the magnificent seven tonight. Hope it's good.


----------



## tea111red

one thing i like about this forum is that a lot of people on here stay home a lot and/or don't go out on the weekends. it gives me comfort because neither do i, even though a lot of my sa has been reduced...haha.


----------



## Carolyne

nopersonoperating said:


> one thing i like about this forum is that a lot of people on here stay home a lot and/or don't go out on the weekends. it gives me comfort because neither do i, even though a lot of my sa has been reduced...haha.


I've improved my anxiety a lot too and I still have no social life too.


----------



## SilentLyric

Antonio9 said:


> They need to make a SAS dating on this!


the idea has been struck down multiple times. I know because I asked for it as well. however, there's no reason you can't message someone you have an interest in and see where it goes from there. who knows what could happen. sas relationships are a thing, but they are behind the scenes, it seems.


----------



## Steve French

They're sticking me with a new roommate tomorrow. Sharing a ****ter and kitchen with one person was bad enough. Just hope it ain't a weirdo. Aside from that, I've got a welcome barbecue to attend today. Here's hoping I don't act like a weirdo. I could just skip it, but I'm getting one of those "I should socialize" feelings. Well stocked up on phenibut and beer so I might just hack er.


----------



## tehuti88

Do asexual people belong in the GLBT subforum...? :| I often want to reply to "Are you out?" or "Does anyone know about your sexuality?" threads and whatnot, because I identify with some of the same issues, but I feel presumptuous doing so, because technically I'm not GLBT--not even GLBT asexual. And how can an asexual person _really_ compare their issues to those of the GLBT community...? "Oh look at this person who doesn't even want to have sex, how hard life must be for them :roll --I'd kill to have that sort of 'problem,'" is what I suspect everyone is thinking. (Especially on this forum, where sex seems to be considered the ultimate cause/cure of SA and the ultimate goal in social interactions, for some reason. People _do_ regularly wish they were asexual around here, like sex is all there is to relationships.)

Yet I don't feel like I belong in the more "sexual" threads, either. Except the ones asking who's still a virgin, and even in those it's awkward, because someday I expect somebody to reply to me with, "Well, you don't even WANT to have sex, so what are you doing here??" (I already get "You don't want sex, so why does being a virgin bother you?" (_people's judgemental reactions_ to me being a virgin bother me) and "You're asexual, why does it bother you that you can't get a relationship?" (it's called _romantic_ asexual, duh) comments now and then.)

...I feel like I don't belong in any such threads/subforums at all. :sigh


----------



## Crisigv

First day done, if I survive tomorrow, I'm good. I also overhead my old manager 'singing my praises' to our district manager. So that felt good.


----------



## Carolyne

tehuti88 said:


> Do asexual people belong in the GLBT subforum...? :| I often want to reply to "Are you out?" or "Does anyone know about your sexuality?" threads and whatnot, because I identify with some of the same issues, but I feel presumptuous doing so, because technically I'm not GLBT--not even GLBT asexual. And how can an asexual person _really_ compare their issues to those of the GLBT community...? "Oh look at this person who doesn't even want to have sex, how hard life must be for them :roll --I'd kill to have that sort of 'problem,'" is what I suspect everyone is thinking. (Especially on this forum, where sex seems to be considered by the majority to be the ultimate cause of SA and the ultimate goal in social interactions, for some reason. People _do_ regularly wish they were asexual around here, like sex is all there is to relationships.)
> 
> Yet I don't feel like I belong in the more "sexual" threads, either. Except the ones asking who's still a virgin, and even in those it's awkward, because someday I expect somebody to reply to me with, "Well, you don't even WANT to have sex, so what are you doing here??" (I already get "You don't want sex, so why does being a virgin bother you?" (_people's judgemental reactions_ to me being a virgin bother me) and "You're asexual, why does it bother you that you can't get a relationship?" (it's called _romantic_ asexual, duh) comments now and then.)
> 
> ...I feel like I don't belong in any such threads/subforums at all. :sigh


I think you should feel welcome there! I'm sure trying to come out as asexual must be tough and confusing for the people you tell.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I get very easily infatuated with random girls I encountered now. I am not sure if I hate this or like this. In a way it gives me another thing to look forward to day to day if I see them in a recurring basis. On the other hand it makes me have them in my mind all the time. God I am such a creep. I am such a weirdo. I probably don't belong here.


----------



## AllTheSame

This is one big. ******. dog. I went to my boss' house today to finish up on my training with expenses and this is what greeted me at the door lmao. He barked at me at first (and his barks shake the walls) but as soon as my boss let me in, he sniffed around as dogs do, and then I pet him and we were fine. He actually loves me. He wouldn't leave me alone, my boss had to tell him "no" a few times. When I'm sitting down and he's sitting down he's as tall as I am. I stood up and he wanted me to pet him...he shoves himself against you really hard when he wants attention...and I ignored him and he barked and when I turned around he put his paws on my shoulders, and he was almost as tall as me. Ffs. My boss said he does that with everyone (but it really freaks some people out).


This is the best damn alarm system you can buy.


----------



## harrison

AllTheSame said:


> This is one big. ******. dog. I went to my boss' house today to finish up on my training with expenses and this is what greeted me at the door lmao. He barked at me at first (and his barks shake the walls) but as soon as my boss let me in, he sniffed around as dogs do, and then I pet him and we were fine. He actually loves me. He wouldn't leave me alone, my boss had to tell him "no" a few times. When I'm sitting down and he's sitting down he's as tall as I am. I stood up and he wanted me to pet him...he shoves himself against you really hard when he wants attention...and I ignored him and he barked and when I turned around he put his paws on my shoulders, and he was almost as tall as me. Ffs. My boss said he does that with everyone (but it really freaks some people out).
> 
> This is the best damn alarm system you can buy.


Jesus, that _is_ a big dog. What kind of dog is that? A great dane?


----------



## AllTheSame

don said:


> Jesus, that _is_ a big dog. What kind of dog is that? A great dane?


Yep. He's funny...he's pretty scary if you don't know him but as soon as you warm up to him he's the biggest baby. He's so spoiled rotten lol. My boss feeds him this high quality dog food but he also feeds him steak. He makes dinner, just for his dog. He makes him ground (lean) hamburger. That dog eats better than I do some days probably lmao. When my boss comes to work, he puts him in the garage where he has one of those eggshell foam mattress toppers, and a comforter. I'm not kidding. It's a good thing his dog likes me, maybe it's a good sign lol.


----------



## Carolyne

I don't know what movie to watch, mostly because there's no good movies to watch. I'm not happy with any movie choice, I might just sit here and listen to music for 2 hours.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

My cat meowed at me to open my bedroom door so she could get out. Then she meowed at me again as she ran past me into the living room. So basically my cat talks to me, and "meow" means "open the door" and "thanks"...cats need to diversify their vocabulary.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Neutral and comfortable social situations no longer exist for me at all


----------



## Amphoteric

Thought I'd get to sleep in today but nope, too much noise coming from the sawing and drilling going on in the corridor. The sound of an alarm clock is annoying, but I think drilling at 7am might be even worse :lol


----------



## coeur_brise

So I was buying sugar for tea, then the cashier goes, "So what's your favorite tea?" Im like "I love black tea." And he's like, "yes, I love a good cup of chai too." (as in masala chai, that cinnamony-spicy tea.) I'm like










they're not the same. how could Mr Lipton be outstaged, ever.


----------



## KelsKels

So here we go.. First time taking a new med. I'm extremely nervous after how much Zoloft and celexa messed me up.. But I feel like I need to do something. After @Furiosa recommended mirtazapine, I decided to research and talk to my doctor about it. She thought it was an excellent idea and prescribed it without any hesitation. She thinks it's important for me to try out more antidepressants and I figure she might be right. I was surprised with how much she seemed to support it, I figured she might want me to try something else.. But she was happy I brought it up. So here we go. Mirtazapine day 1. Er... Night 1.


----------



## Antonio9

Pogowiff said:


> I get very easily infatuated with random girls I encountered now. I am not sure if I hate this or like this. In a way it gives me another thing to look forward to day to day if I see them in a recurring basis. On the other hand it makes me have them in my mind all the time. God I am such a creep. I am such a weirdo. I probably don't belong here.


You're not alone.


----------



## Furiosa

@KelsKels Hope it works well for you. When you first start, be prepared for the tiredness, an hour after taking it you should feel extremely tired, so make sure you plan to take it a few hours before you normally go to bed. I tend to take mine about 8 or 9 PM. The intensity will lessen once you have been on it a while, but you generally are always guaranteed a very good nights sleep when taking mirtazapine. It can also make it a bit hard to wake up very early on a morning, groginess first thing is normal.

If you have any questions about it or want to chat about how it's going, feel free to drop me a message.


----------



## Carolyne

I'm really liking these punk goes pop and punk goes 90's albums.


----------



## ShadowOne

I heard a HUGE glass smash at 2 am and was super worried my crappy car was going to be missing when I looked in the morning lol

Can people just stop doing illegal stuff? It's really not that difficult


----------



## Persephone The Dread

coeur_brise said:


> So I was buying sugar for tea, then the cashier goes, "So what's your favorite tea?" Im like "I love black tea." And he's like, "yes, I love a good cup of chai too." (as in masala chai, that cinnamony-spicy tea.) I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're not the same. how could Mr Lipton be outstaged, ever.


lol

---

When shops start selling Christmas stuff before it's Halloween. I don't care if this is the UK you will cease this nonsense immediately. It's not even the right season yet.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm feeling very crappy today :sigh I just...i don't know why, I just feel it  I just VERY down today


----------



## Kevin001

Permabanned? Oh wow. I will kinda miss him. :um


----------



## KILOBRAVO

KelsKels said:


> I've submitted quite a few job apps and no one has gotten back to me


a few? pff.. nowadays you could submit 500+ in a month and you wont hear a word back.


----------



## Carolyne

Spent all week doing nothing, now I get to go see some family who are going to ask how I spent my week


----------



## cmed

There's 3 movies out now or coming out soon that I need to see: Sully, Snowden, and Bad Santa 2. 

It's been years since there was a movie I wanted to go see. I haven't even been to the movies since 2014. And suddenly... bam. Hit with 3. Glorious days.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

KelsKels said:


> So here we go.. First time taking a new med. I'm extremely nervous after how much Zoloft and celexa messed me up.. But I feel like I need to do something. After @Furiosa recommended mirtazapine, I decided to research and talk to my doctor about it. She thought it was an excellent idea and prescribed it without any hesitation. She thinks it's important for me to try out more antidepressants and I figure she might be right. I was surprised with how much she seemed to support it, I figured she might want me to try something else.. But she was happy I brought it up. So here we go. Mirtazapine day 1. Er... Night 1.


I'd be interested to hear about your experience on miratazapine. It's fascinating how various meds affect each other in drastically different ways. I take zoloft and, even starting on 50mg rather than the American standard of 25mg, the side effects were so minor and brief as to barely be noteworthy. Further, it's thanks to zoloft that I'm somewhat functional these days. Makes you ponder the extraneous factors that influence the effects of these drugs.


----------



## scooby

Nap? Nap. Okay, nap.


----------



## tea111red

real housebounds of __________


----------



## KelsKels

Furiosa said:


> @KelsKels Hope it works well for you. When you first start, be prepared for the tiredness, an hour after taking it you should feel extremely tired, so make sure you plan to take it a few hours before you normally go to bed. I tend to take mine about 8 or 9 PM. The intensity will lessen once you have been on it a while, but you generally are always guaranteed a very good nights sleep when taking mirtazapine. It can also make it a bit hard to wake up very early on a morning, groginess first thing is normal.
> 
> If you have any questions about it or want to chat about how it's going, feel free to drop me a message.


Yeah I've pretty much slept all day because of it.. Hope the tiredness lessens soon. I don't have any other really bad side effects though, nothing like when I was on ssris. Thanks for the advice and I will definitely message you sometime.



ShatteredGlass said:


> I'd be interested to hear about your experience on miratazapine. It's fascinating how various meds affect each other in drastically different ways. I take zoloft and, even starting on 50mg rather than the American standard of 25mg, the side effects were so minor and brief as to barely be noteworthy. Further, it's thanks to zoloft that I'm somewhat functional these days. Makes you ponder the extraneous factors that influence the effects of these drugs.


Yeah it's insane how different everyone is.. Reading reviews and hearing things from other people only helps so much since the reactions vary so widely. I decided to keep a journal type thing focusing on my experience with mirtazapine in my blog. I figured I shouldn't spam the forums with it lol.. But we will see how it goes.


----------



## Furiosa

@KelsKels No problem. That's what I have liked about it so far, compared to when I was on an SSRI the side effects have been very minimal.


----------



## Crisigv

I have to go to a surprise birthday party today. But we have to leave in probably 30 minutes. I'm still sitting in a towel after my shower, so I won't be ready. I don't want to go at all. I'm so tired from the past couple days, I didn't sleep well, I have to do laundry, and get myself organized.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pundits were on about David Luiz but it's Cahill & Ivanovic that need to be benched, what a disgusting goal to give away...


----------



## ysn

Allah is the only provider of my food and all other things

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve French

A post reached my facebook page of a woman brazenly breastfeeding in public, and was accompanied with a poem about how, other people's thoughts and opinions be damned, she would do it whenever necessary without shame. I thought this was rather progressive. I then ended up perusing her page, and saw she had posted several memes in support of using corporal punishment as a way of keeping kids in line. The contrast between the progressive modernity and old school killed me. Of course, I am of the opinion that hitting kids just does not work, creates fear and resentment, is more for the hitter than the hittee, and is generally lazy parenting. Also of course, when I knock some poor girl up, I will probably end up doing the same thing. Things go in cycles you know, and the stresses involved in parenting are surely grand.

And yeah, mirtazapine. I don't get the hype bros, it didn't do anything for me other than cause me to sleep 12 hours a day and get fat.


----------



## Carolyne

I'm so boring, who would ever want to talk to me.


----------



## Nunuc

Nunuc of Last Tuesday said:


> I don't wanna play the waiting game anymore, don't have the patience. So maybe just go all-in and hope that this works better than the Schlieffen plan.


OK, the time has come to throw a few of my chips in. Of course I'm not as stupid as Nunuc of Last Tuesday, so I'm definitely not going _all-in_. I mean, I still remember the time when Drunk Nunuc of 2006 decided to play some poker...


----------



## hbk4894

Bwfc


----------



## Schmetterling

Some trolls feel alluded to, when you post a hurtful truth and they try to start a stupid fight with you. Luckily I don't feed trolls, I just ignore them.


----------



## Sergio Santos

Feel like ending my life..


----------



## Carolyne

Schmetterling said:


> Some trolls feel alluded to, when you post a hurtful truth and they try to start a stupid fight with you. Luckily I don't feed trolls, I just ignore them.


I saw, good attitude. You seem really nice, if you ever feel like talking to someone and there's no one more interesting around, feel free to hit me up!


----------



## Schmetterling

Carolyne said:


> I saw, good attitude. You seem really nice, if you ever feel like talking to someone and there's no one more interesting around, feel free to hit me up!


Aww! thank you Carolyne, you're too sweet! :smile2: I will surely send you a PM in the next minutes.

I'm used to ignore trolls since 1998, I've been mod too, so I'm an expert on this subject hehe! at the end they make me laugh. :b


----------



## Sliusarek

Schmetterling said:


> Some trolls feel alluded to, when you post a hurtful truth and they try to start a stupid fight with you. Luckily I don't feed trolls, I just ignore them.


It is not about me, I hope? If so, I do apologize. I didn`t mean to troll or anything.


----------



## Equity

I dunno, just ex polar bear stuff I guess.

Whatcha thinkin bout?


----------



## SvanThor

School, as usual.


----------



## Sliusarek

School at 20?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Sliusarek said:


> School at 20?


Yes, Americans (I don't know about Canadians), unlike other English speakers, also use school to mean college or university. It can be confusing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't really see the difference between Barack Obama saying "yes we can" & Donald Trump saying "make America great again", neither of those slogans address the bureaucracy and red tape of implementing policies with the rest of the federal gov't once actually in office


----------



## KelsKels

My husband bought Oreos but they're mega stuffed.. It's kinda gross honestly because I do t really like the middle anyways. So I've been feeding my dog the stuffing. He's so disgusting when he eats.. He's just like a bird eating fish. He just gags it down until it's all the way down his throat, without ever chewing. Hopefully the stuffing isn't bad for dogs.. Because he's had at least 10 cookies worth of it lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> So I've been feeding my dog the stuffing. He's so disgusting when he eats.. *He's just like a bird eating fish. He just gags it down until it's all the way down his throat, without ever chewing.* Hopefully the stuffing isn't bad for dogs.. Because he's had at least 10 cookies worth of it lol.


 :lol

Life is tough for dogs. Having to eat Oreo filling all the time. I think I'd be eating it like a bird eating fish too. :lol


----------



## JustThisGuy

I was thinking that sociopaths aren't geniuses like Hannibal or The Joker. They're just ****tards. Those guys are fictional. Real sociopaths lack the emotional spectrum. Empathy is actual intelligence. No hippie b.s. with this sentiment. Grasping how someone else feels is really important and a sign of wisdom. A sentient being: a highly complex thinking creature of mental faculties that have the ability to self-realize. Empathy: a sentient being trying to understand a highly complex thinking creature of mental faculties that have the ability to self-realize. Psychopaths/sociopaths are stunted. They're led by ego. Oddly, I'd say id. They're superego controls the impulses of the id. So rather than three layers, two controlling factors, they have one. They are lacking.



KelsKels said:


> My husband bought Oreos but they're mega stuffed.. It's kinda gross honestly because I do t really like the middle anyways. So I've been feeding my dog the stuffing. He's so disgusting when he eats.. He's just like a bird eating fish. He just gags it down until it's all the way down his throat, without ever chewing. Hopefully the stuffing isn't bad for dogs.. Because he's had at least 10 cookies worth of it lol.


Careful. Sugar isn't a problem, but chocolate and dairy can be. Sugar affects them like it does any mammal, but you have to think of their size, as well as their common diet. It could've been a shock to his system. Heart racing and discomfort. I'm sure you felt you were being silly with him, just not a good idea. If he ate one cookie, chocolate cookie part and all, he'd be fine. But 10? Even if only the stuffing, he could get sick. He might poop runny soon or the next day.


----------



## Carolyne

JustThisGuy said:


> I was thinking that sociopaths aren't geniuses like Hannibal or The Joker. They're just ****tards. Those guys are fictional. Real sociopaths lack the emotional spectrum. Empathy is actual intelligence. No hippie b.s. with this sentiment. Grasping how someone else feels is really important and a sign of wisdom. A sentient being: a highly complex thinking creature of mental faculties that have the ability to self-realize. Empathy: a sentient being trying to understand a highly complex thinking creature of mental faculties that have the ability to self-realize. Psychopaths/sociopaths are stunted. They're led by ego. Oddly, I'd say id. They're superego controls the impulses of the id. So rather than three layers, two controlling factors, they have one. They are lacking.


Sociopathy isn't autism, I think they can identify emotions and understand when and why people feel things, they just can't feel it themselves. Most of them aren't successful, they're in jail because they killed or assaulted someone because there was no mitigating emotional control to keep their rage in check, but I think there are studies that estimate there are a lot of successful or wealthy sociopaths.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Carolyne said:


> Sociopathy isn't autism, I think they can identify emotions and understand when and why people feel things, they just can't feel it themselves. Most of them aren't successful, they're in jail because they killed or assaulted someone because there was no mitigating emotional control to keep their rage in check, but I think there are studies that estimate there are a lot of successful or wealthy sociopaths.


Oh, definitely. They don't mind stepping on people to get where they are. It doesn't bother them at all. A lot of sociopaths don't kill. Psychopaths are quickly caught. They have no method like a sociopath. they're basically lack impulse control. Sociopaths learn emotional ticks and cues. They pick up on social norms and learn what works and what doesn't. It's how they fake it. A mask of humanity.

Autism stereotype. Autistics feel emotions. Showing them and picking up on others' emotional cues is difficult for them. Aspies, as well.


----------



## kivi

The weather is already like my older city's winter weather here.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Cascades said:


> Hey, I remember you! Well your username..can't remember what we spoke about, but I remember we spoke a few times. You used to live around the corner from me huh?


Yeah, I vaguely remember. Gee, that's going back a while now eh?


----------



## Paperback Writer

What a disturbing dream. Ah well, who says four hours of sleep isn't enough?


----------



## kivi

What to wear on the first day of my university. If I should wear a skirt or more simple look like jeans and a sweatshirt. (I'm anxious, I've always worn uniform to school).


----------



## AFoundLady

as time strides forward
i will not love you any less
because love is the only flame
that not even the barrier of time can revamp


----------



## Carolyne

kivi said:


> What to wear on the first day of my university. If I should wear a skirt or more simple look like jeans and a sweatshirt. (I'm anxious, I've always worn uniform to school).


Good luck in school! I've never had to wear a uniform for school.


----------



## kivi

Carolyne said:


> Good luck in school! I've never had to wear a uniform for school.


Thank you!  It wasn't really comfortable actually but it was good that you didn't have to think about what to wear.


----------



## AFoundLady

I've tried to not let my mind ruminate with thoughts of you
But I miss you and it's hard.


----------



## Kevin001

kivi said:


> What to wear on the first day of my university. If I should wear a skirt or more simple look like jeans and a sweatshirt. (I'm anxious, I've always worn uniform to school).


Ikr.....when I reached college and could wear whatever I was like omg this is pressure, lol. I always dressed up for classes while most poeple just had t-shirt and sweats on.


----------



## Carolyne

"Skittles are candy; refugees are people. It's an inappropriate analogy. We respectfully refrain from further comment, as that could be misinterpreted as marketing." Perfect.


----------



## Sliusarek

I am wondering, can I get meds without visiting a doctor in person, maybe via Skype... Is it possible?


----------



## Carolyne

"im literally begging you to kill yourself."

What a wonderful visitor message


----------



## Crisigv

Carolyne said:


> "im literally begging you to kill yourself."
> 
> What a wonderful visitor message


Probably just a troll, don't take it personal. At lot of us were subject to that at one point.


----------



## Carolyne

Crisigv said:


> Probably just a troll, don't take it personal. At lot of us were subject to that at one point.


Thanks


----------



## Steve French

I need to improve my appearance. Stop dressing like a slob, shave the beard off, get a good haircut, lose some fat, fix the teeth. Think I'd like to get this growth on the side of my head chopped off as well, but goddamn, the costs of such a thing.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Carolyne said:


> "im literally begging you to kill yourself."
> 
> What a wonderful visitor message


What the hell. That's a nice welcome to the site.


----------



## tea111red

i want this tension to go away.


----------



## tea111red

Carolyne said:


> "im literally begging you to kill yourself."
> 
> What a wonderful visitor message


that's sad.....:no


----------



## Nunuc

Carolyne said:


> "im literally begging you to kill yourself."
> 
> What a wonderful visitor message


What the **** is wrong with these people? :twak


----------



## May19

I'm thinking about someone special.
.
.
.
.
.
yup you got it. it's me


----------



## Steve French

I've been browsing around pottermore. I was sorted into Slytherin, my patronus was a weasel, and my wand was described as "long" and "hard". I don't even know anymore.


----------



## KelsKels

Carolyne said:


> "im literally begging you to kill yourself."
> 
> What a wonderful visitor message


I've gotten similar messages, they're just jealous or need to put people down to feel better about themselves. I usually just troll them back and ask for more of their attention. Don't take it personally.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

kivi said:


> What to wear on the first day of my university. If I should wear a skirt or more simple look like jeans and a sweatshirt. (I'm anxious, I've always worn uniform to school).


Be casual, but use the nicer clothes you have (Since it is for the first school day). After that just wear what you normally wear. Drop the high heels.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Thinking...loading...loading...loading....loading failed.

Reached: 78% 

Due to Problem: Who the hell knows.


----------



## KelsKels

Watched the phantom of the opera for the first time recently. It's one of my old friends favorite movie and I figure it's iconic so I should see it. Ugh I absolutely hated it.. Such a stupid melodramatic movie. Christine is a dumb b****.. Couldn't stand or feel sorry for such an idiotic main character.


----------



## Carolyne

Getting 4 hours of sleep before a tough day, damn. I didn't even do anything worthwhile staying up late.


----------



## kivi

Demon Soul said:


> Be casual, but use the nicer clothes you have (Since it is for the first school day). After that just wear what you normally wear. Drop the high heels.


Yeah, I wore similar to this except I wore loafers not heels.


----------



## Cashel

First day of my first job. Up at 5 am. Fun.


----------



## Barakiel

Guess who's about to go for the necrobump world record :troll


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why do I keep coming back here?


----------



## PhilipJFry

I turned 30 today. Normally, I'd be depressed about celebrating my birthday alone and having very few people wishing me a happy birthday. I can enjoy it though, knowing how much I've gotten better over the last few years. My early 20's were the darkest period of my life. I was at such a low point. I was able to improve though and enjoy my mid to late 20's. That's enough reason to celebrate, even if it's alone. I can look forward to making my 30's even better than my 20's.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

PhilipJFry said:


> I turned 30 today. Normally, I'd be depressed about celebrating my birthday alone and having very few people wishing me a happy birthday. I can enjoy it though, knowing how much I've gotten better over the last few years. My early 20's were the darkest period of my life. I was at such a low point. I was able to improve though and enjoy my mid to late 20's. That's enough reason to celebrate, even if it's alone. I can look forward to making my 30's even better than my 20's.


Happy birthday man!


----------



## PhilipJFry

the cheat said:


> Happy birthday man!


Thanks, man. Fortunately, a few people I know, like you, have already hit 30. It makes me a feel a little less old.

Hit me up sometime.


----------



## Winds

I saw a gray hair on my arm. I'm well on my way to Roman Harper status.


----------



## Carolyne

I didn't sleep much last night, so today I felt cold and ill, and was winded from light activity easier. I hope I can get more sleep tonight.


----------



## Mc Borg

I miss the 2008 era of SAS.


----------



## Crisigv

Mc Borg said:


> I miss the 2008 era of SAS.


I bet it was a lot better, eh? I wish I discovered it a long time ago. At least I would have been more comfortable with interacting with people, in some way.


----------



## Nunuc

Oh, it's the #debatenight...the reason why my twitter feed is exploding.


----------



## cosmicslop

Thinking about what's to come for this week

I got premenstrual cramps so the floodgates are about to open in the upcoming day or two. I have a paper due, a presentation, and a mid-term exam all on the same day, because for some reason teachers like to meet up with one another to make a plan to have students feel like they're in an academic gangbang. I didn't get my flu shot yet due to being an idiot, so I don't know if this vague funny feeling I'm having is cold symptoms brewing. It's also still going to be hot as hell tomorrow. 

September, come please take this heart away.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Demon Soul said:


> Be casual, but use the nicer clothes you have (Since it is for the first school day). After that just wear what you normally wear. Drop the high heels.


 How is this casual? Looks like one of those 80s hair band guys wearing high heels. Are you sure that's even a person? The facial expression and the eyes are just dead. Like a doll or something. I always thought manikins aspire to be humans. Not vice versa,


----------



## KelsKels

In my own circle, I've noticed a lot more unity in the Democratic Party and supporting Clinton. Much more unity than the republican side where almost all the women I know are voting Johnson. Much less unity in the conservative circle, which is great news for us liberals. Not a huge fan of Hillary, but every vote wasted on Johnson helps Clinton defeat Trump. So I'm all about it.


----------



## Mc Borg

Crisigv said:


> I bet it was a lot better, eh? I wish I discovered it a long time ago. At least I would have been more comfortable with interacting with people, in some way.


Not necessarily. It's just that a lot of the members from back then aren't around anymore. It's nice to see that some are still here though. Nubly and Toad Licker are a few that I remember.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShadowOne

It is....SO FRICKEN HOT RIGHT NOW

Holy hell

Getting to sleep will be hard


----------



## tea111red

a/c


----------



## coeur_brise

PhilipJFry said:


> I turned 30 today. Normally, I'd be depressed about celebrating my birthday alone and having very few people wishing me a happy birthday. I can enjoy it though, knowing how much I've gotten better over the last few years. My early 20's were the darkest period of my life. I was at such a low point. I was able to improve though and enjoy my mid to late 20's. That's enough reason to celebrate, even if it's alone. I can look forward to making my 30's even better than my 20's.


Happy birthday! This will be totally irrelevant but I consider 27 a lucky number. I don't know. Here's to a happy dirty 30.


----------



## PrincessV

So I read back on some of my old posts. I didn't know that I was a comedian. That shiz had me dying.

I'm so incredibly happy right now, but first day of school tomorrow. Pray for me. ^_~


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

If this change going on is legitimate, then I welcome it into a new era of long journeys across these lands. I'll go much further than Adelaide and Mildura as I had done just a few weeks ago over a few days. I aim to ride as far and wide as Che did across South America (not sure about the diary though). Then I'll make a trip out of the South Island.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ffs, it feels like I have a lot to do today. None of it's really all that overwhelming or difficult though. Pack up and check out of my hotel, finish up a store reset, drive home. Do a couple of stores this afternoon in Houston. Go home and unpack. Really not that hard, not that much, just have to take it one thing at a time. It's really a pretty easy day. I actually really like this job, most of the time I work on my own, set my own schedule and hours.

On a totally unrelated note I think Hillary won last night, I think it was a slam dunk. And I really cannot stand either one of them. I won't be voting for either of them...but she won, no doubt.


----------



## Kevin001

I should of thought twice before updating my phone, don't even know what half the stuff means now.


----------



## Crisigv

Mc Borg said:


> Not necessarily. It's just that a lot of the members from back then aren't around anymore. It's nice to see that some are still here though. Nubly and Toad Licker are a few that I remember.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah okay, just curious. It's hard if you've gotten to know them, I guess.


----------



## blue53669

Right now I'm thinking it's only 2.5 hrs into Tuesday which means there are still 30 hours until the weekend :''(


----------



## KelsKels

Sounds like the place I applied is short staffed.. Which is kinda scary. Considering I called at 1 and she wanted me to come in for an interview at 2. She even said they were short staffed around the holidays last year. Hm.. Hope it won't be a total nightmare. I'm sure they're hiring for Black Friday though.. So chances are it will be a nightmare.


----------



## Carolyne

Everyone here is so nice, it's really a surprising change from the rest of my life and the rest of my internet. I have a backlog of private messages I need to respond to because I get nervous about that, but I read them all and there are so many nice messages asking about me or relating to things I wrote. The replies to my thread too are so sympathetic and trying to help.


----------



## Pongowaffle

This dude drives a brand new Mustang that already has a loud enough stock exhaust. But he still needs to replace it with a modified exhaust that is even louder that sets off most car alarms down the street. He is always blasting loud rap music or some music like Godsmack or Disturb and bobbing his head up and down as he drives. Everywhere he drives, he needs to tailgate the car right in front of him in inches. Swerves back and forth to dodge slower cars when going like 40 above the speed limit. He has never be seen once stopping on a stop sign or not cutting in front of a pedestrian in the middle of a crosswalk. A nice car like that he has to ruin it by installing striped decals and a text that reads Bullywhip on both sides. Custom license plate is Roboss followed by numbers, a wordplay probably on Road Boss. This is the perfect prototype of your stereotypical scumbag douche. And I have to see and hear this crap day in and out because he lives on the street across from me.


----------



## PhilipJFry

coeur_brise said:


> Happy birthday! This will be totally irrelevant but I consider 27 a lucky number. I don't know. Here's to a happy dirty 30.


Thanks, coeur.


----------



## Still Waters

A couple of years ago,Maxwell House came out with this AMAZING vanilla flavored coffee. I'd tried other flavored coffees but the flavor was either too weak,too overpowering or very fake and chemically tasting. Even the smell of this coffee was superb! Naturally since I LOVED it and the whole world plots against me (jk.) they discontinued it. Ahhhhh how I long for it still.....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is a pretty good cup of tea.


----------



## cmed

One of these people are going to be the President of a country where a bunch of its citizens think the Earth is flat. Welcome to 2016.


----------



## Nunuc

****, my tummy feels weird...still drinking this coffee though :cup


----------



## tehuti88

Every night before I go to bed I pray and plead and cry that my Little Guy will show up in my dreams. When my last cat died, I had a lot of dreams about her shortly afterward. My Little Guy though, hardly any. There were one or two sad ones where he was still sick, and a couple of incredibly brief snippets where he wasn't sick and was happy, and I'm grateful for those latter two, but aside from that...nothing. I've actually been having more dreams about strange cats that don't exist IRL than I have about him.

It hurts so much without him and I wish I could hold and kiss him and hear him purr again, even if it's just in a dream. I don't understand why he won't appear. Has he moved on? Forgotten me? Doesn't love me anymore? :crying:

Yesterday on the sill of the window where he used to sleep, where he slept the last morning he was alive, the last place he ever purred for me (I'm so grateful he offered me that one last purr, even though it obviously pained him, and even though he had no idea he would be dead a few hours later), where I recently finally cleaned out the junk and the bin where the cat blanket with his fur still on it used to be (it's dirty, but I can't bear to wash it away), where Sassy refuses to sleep as if she senses it's his spot, but where she did sleep just one night, the same night I had the dream that he and she were sleeping in that window together...on the sill I found one white whisker. One of his whiskers. I could swear it wasn't there before.

Later I found another white whisker lying under the window. I don't remember seeing it there while I was cleaning the floor, either.

Did he leave them for me?

I miss him so much. :crying:


----------



## Trooper

Getting up and going to work, but actually thinking about going back to sleep. Ah!, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Trooper

Blue Dino said:


> My housemate has been letting her boyfriend's friends come over all the time now. They are so loud and obnoxious downstairs. Even worse, almost every phrase they speak starts with "dang" and ends with "blud". Even when they speak in Spanish. I honestly don't even know how she found a guy like that. They seem like they are virtually on opposite ends of the social spectrum.
> 
> Oh and that also had a little drinking party here over the weekend apparently. Because our fridge now has two bottles of Jose Cuervo Tequilia, a handle of Captain Morgan, a handle of Barcadi and about 20+ bottles of Bud Light Lime and Tecate. Literally takes up half of the fridge. And now.. I'm gonna steal some of that Barcadi :lol.


Why not!, sounds like there's plenty to go round. >


----------



## fishstew

so many computers to set up, so many users with IT problems, so little time.. ah.. well f**k em.


----------



## Blue Dino

Trooper said:


> Why not!, sounds like there's plenty to go round. >


Yeap it was mostly full.. I stole two shots worth and mixed me a nice little cocktail. :drunk


----------



## Kevin001

I need to take more risks and go for things.


----------



## cosmicslop

blue53669 said:


> Right now I'm thinking it's only 2.5 hrs into Tuesday which means there are still 30 hours until the weekend :''(


I've been feeling the same way too. Just waiting for it to be 1:45 on Thursday when I'm done for the rest of the week. Wednesday feels so excruciatingly far away from Thursday afternoon right now to me.


----------



## Sliusarek

I live like that all the time.
Monday - "oh, a whole new week".
Tuesday - "well, Thursday is close"
Wednesday - "Thursday, WHERE ARE YOU?"
Thursday - "Friday soon, yeah"
...
And circle goes.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm stupid


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've been meaning to film this place for a while because it's linked to Satanic rituals and stuff. I've been wanting to film spooky and weird places and especially since it's almost Halloween.. (Though I also have tons of other videos still to upload lol....)

But I just found a website with some photos from 2012 annnd:










I wonder if they're there now. I love highland cows, they're the best, and since I live in Southern England this is quite odd.


----------



## KelsKels

I seriously feel like I'm going to have a damn heart attack and die every single time I use the phone. Ugh. I wish people without anxiety could understand what it's like to feel like you're dying when you do every day things.


----------



## Mc Borg

It's beautiful outside today. Nice day to ride the bike trails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreaming1111

Can I really change my life for the better?


----------



## scooby

I want to go back to sleep. so tired. Hurry up and end, work shift.


----------



## AllTheSame

Really wish I hadn't read this. Ffs.

http://thoughtcatalog.com/lorenzo-j...bing-sex-facts-you-really-didnt-need-to-know/


----------



## Lemongrass

I'm thinking about how pissed my teachers are going to be because I didn't go to school for a week


----------



## FairleighCalm

Each time I come here I think of the oldies.....Coconutholder, Drella and many others.......I also think how brash and insecure I was in my comments. Bravado, ego and immaturity. And how this place, Deepak Chopra/Eckhart Tolle (that man changed my life) and eating a vegan diet helped me let go of anxiety. I think about how I'd like to help others grow out of the anxious way of reacting, to meditate and discover the calm fortress that is inside of all of us, but is covered up by judgment, ego and illusion. I also think of other names I've used over the years, lol. MRstoner2udude, Butros Butros and Paul's Bunyan. If anyone reads this know for certain that a calm, moment to moment existence is not just possible but definite if you eat healthy, live in this moment and meditate . You do control your mind. Not the other way around. Its a journey. Be patient with yourself. Be true to yourself so you take the right journey. And walk. I started out many years ago using SSRIs, Xanax (wow) and freaking out 24/7. I then read ALOT of self help books. The one that turned my mental corner was A NEW EARTH by Tolle. I've been drug free for many years, made it thru the death of both parents (rough) and feel good. :wink2:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Very shaky and hungry, and anxious...im not sure why, i just...am


----------



## Winds

I'm the type that would leave on a rocket to Mars at the last minute and not tell anyone I know on Earth that I left. Just quietly pack my bags and go.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

KelsKels said:


> I seriously feel like I'm going to have a damn heart attack and die every single time I use the phone. Ugh. I wish people without anxiety could understand what it's like to feel like you're dying when you do every day things.


I try to explain it as running hard for 10 miles and then making a phone call while you're still running...good luck focusing on anything except your inability to breath.

Phones are the worst.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The things I would do to Emily Sears...ugh.


----------



## funnynihilist

the cheat said:


> The things I would do to Emily Sears...ugh.


Shave off her eyebrows?
apply lotion to her heels?


----------



## tehuti88

I don't understand people who take a psychiatric med for like one week (if even that long) and then are like, "IT'S NOT WORKING!!"

Maybe not be on medications if you aren't aware of just how long they can take to be effective?--especially when people keep telling you how long they take, and when you've been through the same experience over and over. And maybe not be so surprised when it's only been like one week (if even that long) and IT'S NOT WORKING!!


----------



## AllTheSame

KelsKels said:


> I seriously feel like I'm going to have a damn heart attack and die every single time I use the phone. Ugh. I wish people without anxiety could understand what it's like to feel like you're dying when you do every day things.


Phone phobias really are the worst. I've told people (my shrink) before that I'm less anxious talking to people in person than I am on the phone sometimes. Idk what it is. I've had a fear of talking on the phone since I was a little kid and it has never really gotten much better. I can make myself do it but I don't like it, at all.


----------



## Mc Borg

FairleighCalm said:


> Each time I come here I think of the oldies.....Coconutholder, Drella and many others.......


Hey, another member from the old days! I remember you. But for sure, IllusionofHappiness, njodis, mserychic, batmancan. There 's so many! I miss those days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnynihilist

I feel like an alien in this world. I always have...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't cope in the real world, I really can't, but I'm not mangled enough for any kind of disability benefit so I have to work and when I work I burn out hardcore and then I quit or get fired or start skipping shifts...then I don't work for a bit and repeat the cycle


----------



## millenniumman75

All of the work I have to make up now that I have been derailed.....twice.


----------



## exulansis

thinking about what a failure in life i am and how disappointed my family must be


----------



## tea111red

:stu


----------



## coeur_brise

the cheat said:


> I try to explain it as running hard for 10 miles and then making a phone call while you're still running...good luck focusing on anything except your inability to breath.
> 
> Phones are the worst.


That, strangely, is actually a measure for a very hard work out. If you have a hard time talking while out of breath, it means you're hitting your target heart rate.... Which.. shouldn't be your resting heartrate, wait..get that checked @KelsKels! Sometimes exercise and breathing can help. And rehearsing. 
I normally don't hate the phone because I can get over it quickly. Usually the person on the other end wants to get off too. :/

****, I think my brain broke. ****.


----------



## KelsKels

coeur_brise said:


> That, strangely, is actually a measure for a very hard work out. If you have a hard time talking while out of breath, it means you're hitting your target heart rate.... Which.. shouldn't be your resting heartrate, wait..get that checked @KelsKels! Sometimes exercise and breathing can help. And rehearsing.
> I normally don't hate the phone because I can get over it quickly. Usually the person on the other end wants to get off too. :/
> 
> ****, I think my brain broke. ****.


Well, it's just an anxiety attack. I've already been diagnosed with gad and SA. I have prescriptions for panic attacks.. Just can't take them every day.



Canadian Brotha said:


> I can't cope in the real world, I really can't, but I'm not mangled enough for any kind of disability benefit so I have to work and when I work I burn out hardcore and then I quit or get fired or start skipping shifts...then I don't work for a bit and repeat the cycle


Ugh I feel this.

I quit my last job because I couldn't stomach doing it anymore. Just the same sh** day in and day out. Same place, same people, same task. I hated it and felt so burnt out after only 2.5 years of monotony and bs. I quit and now I'm going into an interview soon for a new job. I feel like the same thing will happen though. I'll hate it and want to quit after some time. But being unemployed is awful too. The last 5 months have sucked. I feel useless and hate making my husband pay for everything. I get depressed because he's not around usually, hes working and on his days off he's with his friends. So I'm alone. Always alone. Doing nothing and can't spend any money. Life is kinda agonizing honestly. It's a double edged sword. Unhappy if you do, unhappy if you don't. Almost feels like that's the only option.. Unhappy and lonely.

Sorry, your post just really struck a chord.


----------



## coeur_brise

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can't cope in the real world, I really can't, but I'm not mangled enough for any kind of disability benefit so I have to work and when I work I burn out hardcore and then I quit or get fired or start skipping shifts...then I don't work for a bit and repeat the cycle


I feel the exact same way. Day in and day out, go big or bust. I'm about to explode. We feel you, man. Totally. Burning the candles at both ends just to make a dollar. It does suck. Hang in there.. :rub


----------



## Were

I use Hola vpn, I couldn't open the forum today until I closed it for some reason.


----------



## millenniumman75

I got the payoff statement for my dad's mortgage in the mail today....it took nine days for it to appear. The deadline is October 3rd.....I paid it off with a wire transfer on September 23rd. A little slow!


----------



## FranRiggs

Too much tired with my daily routine


----------



## Pongowaffle

Whenever someone is about to give me trouble, I could always sense it by just looking at them. I should probably work as a profiler or something lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

funnynihilist said:


> Shave off her eyebrows?
> apply lotion to her heels?


No and yes.

Three months to save as much money as I can and then I'm running away. Niagara Falls or Las Vegas...LV would be way better to be homeless in.


----------



## Steve French

So there I was, walking up the road, with my nice collared shirt and Levi's, smoking a cigarette as if I am an old pro, with the hair thrown back. A couple of young slags, high school age, decide to engage in a primitive mating display, this particular one usually the domain of young men, and yell out my hotness to me, before fits of giggling and running off. Sure, it was probably more about showing off their cajones to each other, or hassling a random stranger for a laugh, but it feels good to hear, even if in jest. I'm going with the opinion that I, with my style and swagger and coolness, made them a bit randy, baby.

Man, I need hobbies.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Sometimes I think my brain is a dense brick! :sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm thinking the lyrics to the above song are my truth...



KelsKels said:


> Ugh I feel this.
> 
> I quit my last job because I couldn't stomach doing it anymore. Just the same sh** day in and day out. Same place, same people, same task. I hated it and felt so burnt out after only 2.5 years of monotony and bs. I quit and now I'm going into an interview soon for a new job. I feel like the same thing will happen though. I'll hate it and want to quit after some time. But being unemployed is awful too. The last 5 months have sucked. I feel useless and hate making my husband pay for everything. I get depressed because he's not around usually, hes working and on his days off he's with his friends. So I'm alone. Always alone. Doing nothing and can't spend any money. Life is kinda agonizing honestly. It's a double edged sword. Unhappy if you do, unhappy if you don't. Almost feels like that's the only option.. Unhappy and lonely.
> 
> Sorry, your post just really struck a chord.


I tend to feel like "unhappy and lonely is the only option too quite often, it's unfortunate and so too is the cycle of working to burnout for little reward. Hopefully your new job is a lot better than the last one so you don't find yourself in that circle again



coeur_brise said:


> I feel the exact same way. Day in and day out, go big or bust. I'm about to explode. We feel you, man. Totally. Burning the candles at both ends just to make a dollar. It does suck. Hang in there.. :rub


I like the phrasing you used to describe it, "Burning the candles at both ends just to make a dollar", would be great song or poem lyrics if they aren't already. And I'll hang in for as long as I can...


----------



## Crisigv

There's too much going through my head, for a loser with no life.


----------



## AussiePea

Trying to book multi-city flights is always a complete stuff up and incredibly frustrating when one booking site has completely different options to the next, all with pros and cons. Seriously Qantas, get your **** 2g4.


----------



## KelsKels

I hate when people say by the skin of their teeth. Like thanks, now I'm sitting here thinking about how it would feel if my teeth had skin. 

uke


----------



## millenniumman75

I missed a run because it was raining pretty hard this evening. I have to make it up.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is the first time I've had a cold in ages and I have a concert to go to. This should be interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

Staying positive no matter what is the goal.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol ’we're from Devon. It's actually a ****hole where goths get beaten up hence the clothes'


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lucretia my reflection is playing lol best pre concert music. Also smashing pumpkins and The Cure


----------



## millenniumman75

I just woke up from a nap and, yet again, I have to go to the bathroom. That's what coffee does, I guess.


----------



## Trooper

the cheat said:


> The things I would do to Emily Sears...ugh.


Is that "Emily Sears" or Emily's ears ?.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is the first time I've had a cold in ages and I have a concert to go to. This should be interesting.


Being high on cough & decongestant medicine sounds like a fun way to spend a concert.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Pogowiff said:


> Being high on cough & decongestant medicine sounds like a fun way to spend a concert.


I don't know what that's like because I never take medicine,/painkillers lol. I am tired now though, but not as much as I thought I'd be.

I'm sure I infected many people and will now die from various viruses my compromised immune system allowed in as punishment.


----------



## bad baby

THE most wonderful thing happened to me yesterday. I took a wrong turn coming out of a tourist site and stumbled onto somebody's driveway. The family came outside and we had a chat, and they invited me in for coffee. And coffee turned into an impromptu lunch of homecooked Neapolitan food, and lunch turned into a car tour of the local town.
I can't quite make up my mind about this place. It grows on you. It's ghetto as ****, and here I am an oddity, but by god the people are amazing.
This scene says it all:
_(essere napoletano è meraviglioso)_


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Trooper said:


> Is that "Emily Sears" or Emily's ears ?.


Yes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Two shots & two beers...join me if you please


----------



## Carolyne

I need a pet. I should get a rat.


----------



## KelsKels

So.. I know what I want for Christmas. If anyone wants to ship these to me.. I'll.. be your personal slave for a year. Like, I'll pledge my life to you.

Lol 
http://www.lindtusa.com/shop/chocolates/lindor-truffles/milk-chocolate-lindor-truffles-550-pc-case


----------



## Winds

It's crazy how I can remember things from seven years ago but struggle with finding where I put the remote.


----------



## kivi

They make vegetarian kind of a meat dish in uni's cafeteria. I'm not vegetarian but I think it's thoughtful that they make this in uni, when you compare the country's conditions here. (I didn't expect it.)


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

It's October already? Wtf?


----------



## tehuti88

Cleaning my room, it was like a cross between a hoarder room and the room of somebody who's just too lazy to throw anything away. Gross. Considered taking before and after pictures but I'm so ashamed of it, I'd rather post a picture of my body than of that.

I can see floor now. Much progress. But so many books. And so much dust. I want this done before I get surgery, after which I may no longer be able to lift heavy things.

I also wonder if I should get a flu shot? I've never needed one before--if I get the flu, I get the flu, I'd honestly rather have flu than the common cold, which always hits me hard--but if I have a flu or cold at the time of surgery, they'll have to reschedule me.  Could a flu shot now help me later?

I wish they had common cold shots...

And I'm also getting sorely tempted to start hijacking threads about guys' problems and mercilessly ridicule them about how stupid their issues are. I don't actually _believe_ their issues are stupid...but I'm getting sick of being treated like my and other women's issues are. And not just once, but _over and over and over_. Isn't such repeated ridicule against the site rules?

ETA: And holy _wow_, am I glad I didn't respond to that introduction thread a while back. I read the whole thing and was going to offer my support, but I remembered what has happened so many times in the past when I offered support to guys I didn't know well yet. And what do you know, if I'd been supportive I would've been slapped in the face yet again.

I'm learning to trust my inner warning system and not waste empathy on those who won't offer their own.

EETA: Also, I'm ironically amused that someone would try to shame me for supposedly shaming guys for being sexually attracted to me..._when guys have never been sexually attracted to me._ Wrap your brain around that one. :lol


----------



## truant

JustThisGuy said:


> Real sociopaths lack the emotional spectrum. Empathy is actual intelligence. No hippie b.s. with this sentiment. Grasping how someone else feels is really important and a sign of wisdom. A sentient being: a highly complex thinking creature of mental faculties that have the ability to self-realize. Empathy: a sentient being trying to understand a highly complex thinking creature of mental faculties that have the ability to self-realize. Psychopaths/sociopaths are stunted.


It's interesting because even though I have empathy, I can relate to sociopaths because there is one emotion I don't seem to be able to feel: sexual jealousy. I've never experienced it, even though I've had long-term gfs cheat on me. But even though I don't know what it feels like, I understand how it works intellectually perfectly well. I can even write about it convincingly in my stories and can mimic it fairly well in relationships. But I don't get the instinctive emotional cues other people get and have to logic out when I'm supposed to feel it and to what degree. I guess it feels like betrayal. The closest I can come up with is when friends get together and do something without you. But then I just feel angry that I got cut out. Which is basically what I'd feel if I found out my partner cheated on me with a friend. Selfish *******s! You couldn't invite me? :laugh:

All my life I've just pretended to feel this emotion that I know I'm supposed to feel but don't so that other people don't freak out and think I'm a complete mental case. When I read about sociopaths, I can understand what it must be like to a degree. Much as it sounds like jealousy sucks, I wish I was normal because I feel like I'm missing out on something. I'd hate to be a sociopath and not feel anything at all for other people.

I agree it's a kind of stuntedness.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> I don't actually _believe_ their issues are stupid...but I'm getting sick of being treated like my and other women's issues are. And not just once, but _over and over and over_. Isn't such repeated ridicule against the site rules?


Why am I complaining? :| As frustrating and dehumanizing as it is, I _want_ those posts to be there and to stay standing. As proof of how "seriously" our problems are taken around here. *saves the webpages just in case*

Keep them coming. Proof, proof, proof. :yes


----------



## Bonfiya

Yes.


----------



## eveningbat

Kevin001 said:


> Staying positive no matter what is the goal.


Right!


----------



## AllTheSame

Saturdays with nothing to do can be awesome. I need to go by my parents' house today, and do laundry sometime this weekend, ffs, it's piling up. Other than that, I got nothing though lol. Think I might go see a movie. My kids have seen Suicide Squad and they've all said it was really good. My youngest daughter is gonna be Harley Quinn for Halloween (along with every other female on the planet, apparently).


----------



## tehuti88

Banned? Interesting...it couldn't have been merely the interactions with me (I didn't report anything), there must have been something going on behind the scenes.

Also...where is my magazine? It's October. My subscription doesn't expire until July. It should have been here by now. :|

I wonder if it'll be the _Northern Home & Cottage_ issue...I love looking at local property listings.

And God do my legs hurt...all I was doing was moving books around and stuff. Why would that make my legs hurt??

And I think this new filling in this twingey tooth didn't help. Still hurts. I wish they'd pulled it like I wanted them to. Now I probably have to wait until after my surgery for that. I hope it doesn't get worse. :sigh


----------



## Carolyne

Does this site go down a lot? Several days this week I would try to log in but for an hour site wouldn't load, and that isitdown.com said it was down, but I don't see anyone else mentioning it?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Carolyne said:


> Does this site go down a lot? Several days this week I would try to log in but for an hour site wouldn't load, and that isitdown.com said it was down, but I don't see anyone else mentioning it?


Yeah it has problems like that now and then they started for a week or so a year ago, now it's happening again. I'm pretty sure it's related to the chat feature on this site, but they won't remove it/do anything to fix it. :/


----------



## tehuti88

.


----------



## kesker

I wonder if helplessness can be taught....what is that kills the outward expression of curiosity?.....and what about time? Should I spend it in pursuit of just one thing? The older I get the more scattered is everything. Should have taken my doc up on those ADD meds years ago. :eyes


----------



## humblelulu

I wish stranger things season 2 would come already, i needs it


----------



## millenniumman75

Chinese buffet night.
I have been starving up all day for this.

Then - I am going to go grocery shopping. On a full stomach, you spend less!


----------



## Carolyne

My back is bothering me  I don't have back pain, but it's like a tightness or tension, maybe even a spasm if I lean forward a bit too long (assuming that's what a spasm feels like). I'm worried.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't remember the last time my life has been this busy.


----------



## AllTheSame

Sometimes I think I'm the world's biggest pessimist, the world's biggest the-glass-is-half-empty cynic of everything. I forget how much I have going for me.

I have three beautiful, healthy, very intelligent, wicked-smart teenagers. I have a good job, that I feel like is turning into a career, with a whole lot of potential, and I'm getting nothing but positive feedback from my boss. I have a nice car (SUV) and am about to trade it in for a much newer one, in a matter of months when I start getting a vehicle allowance. I have a good relationship with my dad. I don't have many friends but the few that I do have, I feel very close to, and I really value our friendship. We trust each other and I feel like we could (and do) tell each other pretty much everything. I'm not dating right now, but maybe I don't need to be dating right now. I feel like my anxiety is very much under control now with the meds I'm taking.

I really need to stop putting everything in such a negative light. Ffs, I have a whole, whole lot to be thankful for, a lot more than some.


----------



## Carolyne

I don't know if this is just excessive paranoia or a valid concern but I'm getting really worried that if my back doesn't get better then I won't even be able to do this job either!


----------



## tejasjs

Thinking about starting a business
Marketing my services offered, Getting work from clients
Becoming rich $$$$


----------



## tehuti88

Trying out a new HP running Windows 10 holy crap everything is so huge and weird and confusing.


----------



## tehuti88

God I hate this taskbar yuck yuck.

ZOMG this keyboard is confusing my fingers!!


----------



## tehuti88

I don't even know if my free antivirus trial is running or not. Better freaking be.


----------



## tehuti88

Is there no way to get Windows Explorer/File Explorer on the desktop?? Apparently not. :cry


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not only do I not understand, I don't think I ever will


----------



## Trooper

tehuti88 said:


> I don't even know if my free antivirus trial is running or not. Better freaking be.


Have a look towards the right-hand side of the taskbar, you should see a tiny little white triangle (arrow pointing up). Click or tap that triangle/arrow and a little window should appear just above where you clicked/tapped. In side that little window will be some of the programs that run/load when Windows starts, your antivirus program icon should be in there too, to show that it is indeed running.


----------



## Trooper

tehuti88 said:


> Is there no way to get Windows Explorer/File Explorer on the desktop?? Apparently not. :cry


You should be able to find its icon in the (start) menu on the left and just drag the icon on to the desktop to create a shortcut.


----------



## cosmicslop

The kitchen in our house is being renovated so we only have access to using the microwave and toaster oven for making half-assed meals. After watching a bowl of cheap instant noodles spin in a microwave for two days in a row, I think I have a deeper understanding of the true sadness of 'Weber Cooks' now. And there's a rat running around the house for the first time in the ten years I've lived here. Geez.

I also have been thinking about how it's just not practical for me to take a long term backpacking trip because of the massive amount of medication I take daily. Maybe I could haul about three months worth in a backpack. If i lost it, I'd be ****ed. I've always wanted to do a half year trip touring South America. Oh well.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I wonder if I practiced enough if I could successfully meditate. I've tried it before but I don't feel I'm ever doing it right.


----------



## Carolyne

Now, _of course_, my mom is getting all worried about my back. "What if it's your kidneys?" It's not my kidneys! It's the muscles in my mid-back, do you think I'm an idiot who can't tell the difference!


----------



## cnate

I need more alcohol, sex, and a job. Also something to live for. Damn I'm a downer.


----------



## tea111red

weeeeeeeeeee doggies.


----------



## KelsKels

It drives me crazy that my husband never remembers anything. I brought up how there's a new show based off of to catch a predator. He says he's never watched the show before and has no idea what I'm talking about. We use to watch it all the time and he was the one that told me it went off the air because it was technically deemed entrapment and illegal. He told me that! But he keeps saying I'm crazy and doesn't know what I'm talking about. I swear all the drinking he does with his friends has fried his brain. He has the memory of a damn gold fish.


----------



## Bonfiya

When you see people you went to school with walking around with their babies and you still can't even cook a decent meal for yourself...


----------



## AllTheSame

Chiefs are getting their ***es handed to them in SNF. Kind of embarassing, 22-0.


----------



## Kevin001

Bonfiya said:


> When you see people you went to school with walking around with their babies and you still can't even cook a decent meal for yourself...


Omg so true, lol.


----------



## Crisigv

I need a bed with a better headboard. This one is almost non-existent. Someone want to buy me a new bed?


----------



## KelsKels

Bonfiya said:


> When you see people you went to school with walking around with their babies and you still can't even cook a decent meal for yourself...


Lol right? Like damn I don't feel like an adult at all. How are you on your second child? How do you afford that!? How do you feel old enough to be a parent???

Also.. I've decided to start screen capping sexist or rude misogynistic comments online. I have quite the library. I was thinking about uploading them somewhere but idk.. I'm not sure where I'd put them. I bet it wouldn't change anyone's mind anyways. Everyone knows sexism is still prevalent.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> I need a bed with a better headboard. This one is almost non-existent. Someone want to buy me a new bed?


Meh. If I bought you a new bed would you really be happy? I mean, I sleep in a queen sized, pretty new bed, and I wake up every morning....with...myself lol. I could buy you a new headboard too, but I wouldn't put any notches in it (I charge extra for that). So I've got a big 'ol queensized bed with a headboard with no notches in it for sale, super cheap, will deliver


----------



## Mc Borg

Crisigv said:


> I need a bed with a better headboard. This one is almost non-existent. Someone want to buy me a new bed?


You can have mine. =P

Does a headboard even really do anything though? I never understood it's purpose other than it looks nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> Meh. If I bought you a new bed would you really be happy? I mean, I sleep in a queen sized, pretty new bed, and I wake up every morning....with...myself lol. I could buy you a new headboard too, but I wouldn't put any notches in it (I charge extra for that). So I've got a big 'ol queensized bed with a headboard with no notches in it for sale, super cheap, will deliver


Funny. Queen is too big, sheets cost a lot more than double-size.



Mc Borg said:


> You can have mine. =P
> 
> Does a headboard even really do anything though? I never understood it's purpose other than it looks nice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I use it to prop my pillows up a little when I sleep. So, the fact that I only have two skinny bars left, right in the centre of the headboard, means I don't get to move around a lot. It's a hand-me-down bed from my cousins almost 11 years ago.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Bonfiya said:


> When you see people you went to school with walking around with their babies and you still can't even cook a decent meal for yourself...


tbf you are only 19.


----------



## Virgo

Why do I fail to fall asleep when I actually have to? When I need to stay awake, I can sleep all day long?

When I need to get sleep, I can just stay up all night. :time


----------



## millenniumman75

All the work I have to do this week.....it's less than last week.....I think.


----------



## coeur_brise

_Sometimes I can hear a calliope and I can hear it calling mee_ MJ, I feel u on that lost and lonely inner child.


----------



## Blue Dino

I hate it at times shortly before I am about to go to sleep, I notice a mosquito flying around in my room. From there, I would have two options

a) work up a sweat before I go to sleep to try to catch and kill it, which will likely screw up my sleep.

b) ignore it, let it be and go to sleep, and have it buzzing around my ear all night long. And then wake up with several itchy bumps in the morning that could last up to a week.


----------



## tea111red

sleep....it's good.


----------



## humblelulu

I want to keep packing but my shoulder super hurts. Also I'm not looking forward to not having any internet till the 21st (moving tomorrow, so i wont have any internet after tomorrow onwards wahh.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'Oh my god that's it. Goths are sick bikers. Look at this man. They're the nerds of bikers. Bikers are the jocks and goths are the nerds'


----------



## millenniumman75

My car will need gas by the time I get home.


----------



## Carolyne

Careful, clown sightings are on the rise.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

With luck he'll hold it for me and I'll snap up a killer deal


----------



## Pongowaffle

Persephone The Dread said:


> 'Oh my god that's it. Goths are sick bikers. Look at this man. They're the nerds of bikers. Bikers are the jocks and goths are the nerds'


So sick and goth that they love doing wheelies on fixie bikes in a one foot gap between two moving buses.

Jock bikers however are so jock that they will take up the middle of an entire lane of traffic backing up miles of cars behind them because bikes are legally considered as cars. So they are entitled to the entire lane to themselves.


----------



## Carolyne

I'm so lazy I can't even motivate myself to procrastinate properly


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Pogowiff said:


> *So sick and goth that they love doing wheelies on fixie bikes in a one foot gap between two moving buses. *
> 
> Jock bikers however are so jock that they will take up the middle of an entire lane of traffic backing up miles of cars behind them because bikes are legally considered as cars. So they are entitled to the entire lane to themselves.


lol is that a thing you've seen happen?

That quote was something my brother came up with earlier. Although he meant literally sick.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol is that a thing you've seen happen?
> 
> That quote was something my brother came up with earlier. Although he meant literally sick.


Happens all the time here. Often cases of these goths or hipster bikers would get hit or run over by the buses as a result. And news would focus on the bus drivers being incompetent when its usually the bikers that are idiotic and put themselves in harms way to look cool. The jock bikers, happens a lot too in those windy scenic highways where the avid road bikers ride often. As a roadbiker myself, I would always try my best to ride on the edge safely and leave enough room for cars to past behind me.



Carolyne said:


> My back is bothering me  I don't have back pain, but it's like a tightness or tension, maybe even a spasm if I lean forward a bit too long (assuming that's what a spasm feels like). I'm worried.


Darn. I have this for more than two years now. Feels good when I wake up. Gets worse gradually throughout the day especially if I sit or lean back onto something a lot or hunch forward. Worst right before I go to bed. I wake up i'm fine again. Cycle continues.  Hope you get that check out if it persists. Could be a herniated disc or bulging disc. I had a MRI and doctors found nothing.


----------



## bewareofyou

Today was my third good day in a row.. that doesn't happen very often. I'm scared that something will ruin it though. It's bad when your happiness sort of depends on someone else.


----------



## Mc Borg

Persephone The Dread said:


> 'Oh my god that's it. Goths are sick bikers. Look at this man. They're the nerds of bikers. Bikers are the jocks and goths are the nerds'


I'm not sure I follow this reasoning. Lolz

Bikers mostly consist of people going through midlife crisis. Trust me, I used to live in a biker town.
Goths are just goths. =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mc Borg said:


> I'm not sure I follow this reasoning. Lolz
> 
> Bikers mostly consist of people going through midlife crisis. Trust me, I used to live in a biker town.
> Goths are just goths. =P
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just something my brother said earlier in response to a music video I was watching.


----------



## Blue Dino

I really love those calm wind less mild nights. It makes walks so relaxing, soothing and rewarding.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

I am currently looking out the window in the library. I have seen quite serious weather today, and I hope my campsite will be okay. As I am currently camping outside at the moment.


----------



## KelsKels

Took a quiz on the countries of Europe.. I got a 50% lol my goal is to study geography since I didn't learn sh** in school.

Edit.. took me an hour and a half to memorize and get 100%. Wonder if I'll still remember tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to drink more water, like for real.


----------



## SilentLyric

still cant afford to fix my teeth.


----------



## AllTheSame

My crush from work called me again today. For no reason really, again, just to talk. We've talked quite a bit now, so idk why my anxiety goes through the roof when I see her name pop up on my phone. We talked about work, and she was making fun of our boss again. She makes me laugh, she has an awesome sense of humor. I should've asked her to meet me for lunch. But. No. I chickened out. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## The Library of Emma

There's this young man that gets off the high school bus at the corner in about 20 minutes. part of me wants to take a walk down and see if i can run into him again. it's a really beautiful day to get outside, even if i missed him. The other part is completely apathetic and possibly afraid, and wants me to either wait until there is no chance of running into him, or curl up in bed and go to sleep.

i just...am not sure if i care anymore... life can only be disappointing so many times before you don't.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There was a killer deal for a guitar amp so I borrowed some money from my dad to get it but now I can't reach the guy who put up the add so I'm guessing it was sold, sucks cause it was a great deal


----------



## darlieq

How loud and obnoxious the neighbours can be. My head is banging.


----------



## KelsKels

Well I'm starting my job again on Sunday. So I'll probably stop posting again, like I did before. Work makes me too drained to do anything else. On the weekends all I really do is catch up with reading or games and I won't browse sas anymore. So yeah.. but I doubt anyone cares. My posts really aren't that interesting.


----------



## Carolyne

KelsKels said:


> Well I'm starting my job again on Sunday. So I'll probably stop posting again, like I did before. Work makes me too drained to do anything else. On the weekends all I really do is catch up with reading or games and I won't browse sas anymore. So yeah.. but I doubt anyone cares. My posts really aren't that interesting.


It's nice to have something more valuable to do than just browse and post on a forum, nothing I say here or any other forum I use has any consequence.


----------



## The Library of Emma

The Library of Emma said:


> There's this young man that gets off the high school bus at the corner in about 20 minutes. part of me wants to take a walk down and see if i can run into him again. it's a really beautiful day to get outside, even if i missed him. The other part is completely apathetic and possibly afraid, and wants me to either wait until there is no chance of running into him, or curl up in bed and go to sleep.
> 
> i just...am not sure if i care anymore... life can only be disappointing so many times before you don't.


Well, i'm just back from a walk. i didn't run into him, but it was very long and peaceful being out today. There were deer in this little wood, which i stopped by to watch. i watched for a very long time.


----------



## VanitysFiend

KelsKels said:


> Well I'm starting my job again on Sunday. So I'll probably stop posting again, like I did before. Work makes me too drained to do anything else. On the weekends all I really do is catch up with reading or games and I won't browse sas anymore. So yeah.. but I doubt anyone cares. My posts really aren't that interesting.


I care, you're one of my favourite posters, but I'd still rather u have a job, even if it means no more u 

Also, which wasteland r u writing from Capital, Mojave, Commonwealth or elsewhere?


----------



## VanitysFiend

Carolyne said:


> It's nice to have something more valuable to do than just browse and post on a forum, *nothing I say here or any other forum I use has any consequence.*


I don't think it's that bad, at the very least it's cathartic, plus if u can get comfortable making small talk around here maybe u can apply it to the real world...


----------



## herk

avoiding things i could be doing to improve my life again damnit


----------



## feels

Now that the boyfriend and I have our own place for Halloween this year we're going HAM with the ****ing decorations. I really hope we get lots of trick or treaters.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


>


yeah....no kidding. horrible cycle.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wish I could open up and talk about things without it feeling like having giant pieces of glass pulled from my skin.


----------



## PhilipJFry

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Too true.



Carolyne said:


> It's nice to have something more valuable to do than just browse and post on a forum, nothing I say here or any other forum I use has any consequence.


I think you're downplaying the impact that people can have on here.


----------



## Resergence

im thinking of this girl she is the greatest person i have ever bonded with!~


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've been reflecting on my past -- any degree of which immediately borders on uncomfortable. And, I must say, I had a pretty ****ty childhood. Ravaged with poverty, a solid 5 years of externally imposed academic disadvantage, crushing depression and overwhelming generalized anxiety even as young as 8 years old, and years of bullying to follow; it hasn't been easy. None of it has. Much of it still haunts me to this day. Oh, how different things could be..... It's a bit sad, but I'm left with what I've got now, I suppose. It is a bit relieving that I've managed to grow into a semi-okay, functional person with legitimate prospects despite the years of ****, though. I just wish things were better for me. I'd be so much happier now.


----------



## eveningbat

Fresh water supply is a problem in my city and country as well. The tap water is very poor quality and at the same time, it is unreasonably expensive. The alternatives are not so many - bottled water from the supermarket or well water delivered twice a week in a container by truck, which is cheaper but the delivery is unreliable. Today in particular, I have had to wait in the line for half an hour, then it turns out that the truck is out of order and thus, there is no water supply. So I have had to carry a six liter bottle from the supermarket, and oh, it is heavy. :frown2: I wish some nice man could help me to get it home. :crying:


----------



## AllTheSame

Work. Blah. I have a pretty easy day today...the stuff I'll be doing I can do with my eyes closed. I just feel like playing hookey and taking a road trip to see my crush. Once I get to work and get going I'll be fine. I'm just not feeling it right now lol.


----------



## Kevin001

eveningbat said:


> So I have had to carry a six liter bottle from the supermarket, and oh, it is heavy. :frown2: I wish some nice man could help me to get it home. :crying:


Aww I would help. I hope you managed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

this cough/cold needs to **** off now


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> this cough/cold needs to **** off now


yep. i had a cold a few weeks ago but it wasnt toooo bad. Hope you get better soon. Only in teh dismal UK can you get a cold the end of summer.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

the UK pound is going through the floor..... which means the value of the US dollar is going up against the pound. This is due to this uncertainty around the UK leaving EU thing.

this is good news for me, as the exchange rate is getting more and more in my favour.  [rubs hands]...

As far as i care, i hope the pound keeps crashing. They say that soon £1 could = $1.05 by the end of the year... its already at a 31 year low. 
Go USA economy!


----------



## AllTheSame

If I hear the name Kim Kardishian one more time I think I'm gonna hurl. I feel bad for her. Really, I do. I feel very badly for anyone that gets robbed at gunpoint, tied up, traumatized in that way. Seriously. And yes I know it was an insane amount of jewelry that was taken, millions of dollars. But I'm tired of hearing about it ffs. If I, or you, or anyone else had been robbed at gunpoint it would not be all over the ****** news and internetz. I'm just tired of hearing that name. She does....nothing. She tweets and posts on Instagram, that's what she does for a living ffs.


----------



## KelsKels

So I wanted to tone my hair... and I did... but now I'm more of a brunette again.


----------



## ljubo

KelsKels said:


> So I wanted to tone my hair... and I did... but now I'm more of a brunette again.


Why only brunette or blonde? There is other colours aswell. Try blue or yellow next time.


----------



## Cashel

A man thanked me for what I do while I was stocking the Roma tomatoes, in the manner one might thank a soldier or a firefighter. I'm not sure whether or not he was being sarcastic, it was hard to tell by his tone.


----------



## KelsKels

ljubo said:


> Why only brunette or blonde? There is other colours aswell. Try blue or yellow next time.


I stick to natural colors because the don't fade and require constant upkeep that causes more damage. The only other color I'll go is red. Which I might do after this fades a little in 3-4 months. Plus I just don't like the idea of a crazy color on myself. They're fun for other people but they're not my thing. I don't want the attention blue hair is asking for.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Maybe I don't know how to stay happy because it feels weird as if it's not right to be happy. Like I don't have the right....


----------



## Carolyne

I get nervous about bathrooms with no way to open them from the outside. Bathroom has a deadbolt with no key hole. If I pass out in there I'm never going to get saved.


----------



## Carolyne

Today someone borrowed my pen and never gave it back, but the pen was someone else's that I borrowed and never gave back, so now they're really never getting it back.


----------



## bewareofyou

I was out for a walk at around 10pm and the cops stopped me to ask me if I've seen any clowns, and it made me really paranoid, so I started walking home which was like a 40 minute walk. I didn't run into any clowns but when I got home, I checked Facebook and there were pictures of clowns in the same area that I was walking in.. I doubt they'd do anything but they're still creepy as hell lol, so no more late night walks for a while.


----------



## Carolyne

My colds last so long, I have them for like 2-3 weeks at a time and I keep the cough for almost 2 months!

edit: that was a reply to kilobravo and persephone the dread.


----------



## AllTheSame

I saw a bumper sticker today that said "If you think I have an attitude, then f&ck you". And I laughed and thought, I need a bumper sticker like that. Then I thought a little more and thought "no, you don't".


----------



## KelsKels

Should nooooot have smoked. Ugh there's a reason I quit.. I just feel more anxious. Not good. Wish this high would go away.


----------



## Trooper

I need to sleep, I have therapy tomorrow/today...


----------



## kivi

Apperantly, our instructors don't like colorful things so I have to buy some of the things again (and they have to be expensive brands) :um


----------



## eveningbat

Kevin001 said:


> Aww I would help. I hope you managed.


Hey, thanks. You are a true gentleman, Kevin001.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Finding old drafts of a novel I wanted to be my magnum opus... It had such promise, but I realize that I couldn't pick it up again not only because life got busy but also because it was too influenced by my then bf and I was forcing myself into his vision. I'm thinking of starting over again. I've learned more and have more inspiration, I just have to get into the mode of prose as I've been using poetry for the past year.


----------



## coeur_brise

eveningbat said:


> Fresh water supply is a problem in my city and country as well. The tap water is very poor quality and at the same time, it is unreasonably expensive. The alternatives are not so many - bottled water from the supermarket or well water delivered twice a week in a container by truck, which is cheaper but the delivery is unreliable. Today in particular, I have had to wait in the line for half an hour, then it turns out that the truck is out of order and thus, there is no water supply. So I have had to carry a six liter bottle from the supermarket, and oh, it is heavy. :frown2: I wish some nice man could help me to get it home. :crying:


That sucks to hear. Could you invest in a water purifying system? I, too, am willing to help with that. :|


----------



## bad baby

It's easy to be liked, hard to be loved.


----------



## tehuti88

It's nice that you have a nudie blog on Tumblr. Go to town posting your boob pics, as long as your blog is appropriately tagged, I don't mind. And I bet there are loads of other people who enjoy what you do, far more than they enjoy my tame blog.

That doesn't mean I need or want you following me, however, in your lame hopes that I'll follow you back and maybe even reblog your boob pics. For one thing, I'm not a straight guy or a lesbian, so boobs don't turn me on. For another thing, my blog has no adult content, and is just nature and scenery pics. Can't imagine a boob pic having any place on my page, it'd be like

*



Trees
Forest
Forest
Woodland path
Cute animal
Boobs
Trees
Pretty room interior
Cute animal
Trees

Click to expand...

*_(One of these things is not like the others)_

And I _really_ can't imagine you having any fun browsing my nature images. I. e., you followed me without even looking at my own content, and that's rather rude and Spammy. Your marketing technique offends me far more than all the boobs. You need to go after your target audience, which is not me or my teeny handful of followers.

So how about you go seek some more nudie blogs, or the blogs of hormonal teenage boys, and follow them instead, which would be much more productive and a much better use of your time, and please get your boobs out of my inbox. I really do not need boobs in my inbox.


----------



## MusicDays8

I am thinking about what time my mom is coming home. She has been away for a few days and she is coming home today and just thinking about her coming home is giving my a lot of anxiety. My mom gives me a lot of anxiety. My dad should be coming home from work soon which is pretty cool and my nephew is in kindergarten this rear and he seems to like it. My boyfriend kind of annoyed me but now I am just feeling anxious because of him.


----------



## lockS

For once in life I'd like to know how it feels to be someones priority. Why am I always a back-up for when you don't have plans with someone? Am I not an important friend to you? I basically see you as a sister, cause you're one of my closest friends. I guess I need to find new friends.


----------



## tea111red

it's hard to get into a lot of medical shows, even the reality based ones.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I think I'm spending too much time here...


----------



## Crisigv

This will probably be a very boring evening.


----------



## Carolyne

Should I start facebooking again?


----------



## Andre

Crisigv said:


> This will probably be a very boring evening.


What do you want to do?
@CarolyneYou should because you asked.


----------



## Crisigv

Rufus said:


> What do you want to do?


I don't even know. Just sucks never having things to do.


----------



## cmed

Hulu you've come a long way. Definitely worth the the $6 or whatever it is.


----------



## Andre

Crisigv said:


> I don't even know. Just sucks never having things to do.


I feel that way, too. I can't think of things to do. Well, there is going to New York but that feels sad at the moment. I can't ever feel free with the pain that I have, and I don't have much hope in getting help for it.


----------



## Andre

cmed said:


> Hulu you've come a long way. Definitely worth the the $6 or whatever it is.


What do they have to watch? What I'm asking is, what do you like?


----------



## cmed

Rufus said:


> What do they have to watch? What I'm asking is, what do you like?


the simpsons, seinfeld, american greed, shark tank. Bunch of other shows that aren't on netflix and I can't watch because i don't have cable.


----------



## Carolyne

I tell people about an accomplishment and immediately the insecurity sets in, that everyone thinks my accomplishments are pathetic and they feel pity that I'm actually happy about such a trivial thing.


----------



## Karsten

Carolyne said:


> I tell people about an accomplishment and immediately the insecurity sets in, that everyone thinks my accomplishments are pathetic and they feel pity that I'm actually happy about such a trivial thing.


Whats your accomplishment?


----------



## AllTheSame

My crush from work...the one that asked me for money (?? no, not gonna happen)...just texted me eight pictures, asking me which one was the best. Ffs. Ffs. Ffs.


----------



## Crisigv

Rufus said:


> I feel that way, too. I can't think of things to do. Well, there is going to New York but that feels sad at the moment. I can't ever feel free with the pain that I have, and I don't have much hope in getting help for it.


Yeah, that would ruin the experience.


----------



## thomasjune

I'm thinking "Ouch, my back hurts".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Facebook's rules about name changes are stupid. The things that are acceptable are more retarded than what I actually want to use...


----------



## KelsKels

So I've been going nuuuuuts spending money since I'm going to have a job again. After trying not to spend a penny for 6months.. I just spent about $400 at sephora, amazon, and Macy's. Feels so good. Lol. After my first day I'm going to spend my tips on a new gaming mouse for my husband. He's gotten me an iPad and paid for a vacation and everything weve done.. so I'm going to do that and buy him a tool set for Christmas.. although I'll probably get that and something else. F*** my savings lol.


----------



## Kevin001

How many times can I say sorry, damn.


----------



## eveningbat

coeur_brise said:


> That sucks to hear. Could you invest in a water purifying system? I, too, am willing to help with that. :|


Thank you for your compassion. The water supply system is really horrible in my country. Water purification appliances are not so efficient. And they say chlorination is planned for this weekend. But I have some bottled water, hopefully, it should be fine.


----------



## eveningbat

Kevin001 said:


> How many times can I say sorry, damn.


Why? Has anything happened?


----------



## YeOldeInternet

The crazy is flying thick (very thick) and fast.


----------



## kivi

Best part of it is that I can do my assignments while listening to music anymore.


----------



## catcharay

I truly hope seroquel shows some efficacy for me.


----------



## Kevin001

eveningbat said:


> Why? Has anything happened?


Yeah, its resolved though. Everything is ok. Thanks for asking. :squeeze


----------



## AllTheSame

So the woman I flirt with at work is sending me pics of herself, asking how she looks, which hair color I like more. Nothing x-rated lol, but pretty promiscuos, adult pics. And she's calling me more often now. If I want to make a move the time is probably now. I mean, if I want to show interest then I need to do it now, otherwise she might lose interest in me, think I'm not interested. The thing is, I want her for different reasons than I want my crush. With this girl I work with, it's purely a physical thing, it's total, complete infatuation. I want to take her to a motel room and make the walls shake lmao. With my crush, who I met on this site, I want so much more than that. She's like my best friend in the whole world, seriously. She's kind of stealing my heart. So. My mind is made up. I just....it's so, so frustrating being put in this position and it's not the first time I've been in this situation. And. I'm going to pass on a woman that....goddamn I just drool over her. Ffs. But I'm not a player. I can't do that, I can't be that way. My crush, my best friend wouldn't want anything to do with me if I slept with her. She would tell me to have a nice life. Uggggggghhhhh ffs, ffs, ffs. I'm not one of those attractive guys that wakes up in the morning and rolls out of bed and has women throwing themselves at him....I don't know what that's like. So passing this up is like....I don't even know how I feel about it. I just know I have to let this go I guess.


----------



## 552569

I can't wait to go to the fair. I need a break from work and school, should be fun


----------



## PhilipJFry

I hate having busy weekends.

I don't understand why most people want to be really active over the weekends. I enjoy being able to do nothing for a couple days because of my anxiety.


----------



## Just Lurking

Gameplay videos with commentary...

uke


----------



## Charmander

Just Lurking said:


> Gameplay videos with commentary...
> 
> uke


It's nearly impossible to find youtubers who don't talk. Or that don't start without hinting for you to click that like button.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Pogowiff said:


> This a-hole that lives in a nearby apartment walks his bulldog past our street every evening. Yesterday evening was the third time I caught him letting his dog take a crap on my frontyard and not clean it up. He also does this do other neighbors too. But he is a big hispanic tough guy aggressive looking dude. So he probably knows people will be intimidated to confront him about it and figure to keep doing it. Due to a past recent experience with people like that, I am not sure if I should confront him. Or continue just cleaning his dog crap myself like once a week. It might be a good idea for me to start asking my neighbors about it and form a neighborhood posse to clash with him lol.


And now for the past 3 evenings, this same dude walked down our street and scattered like grains and bird seeds from a large bell he had all over the sidewalk in front of our houses. Hordes of pigeons and seagulls swarmed in to feast. In the morning, the sidewalks are littered with bird droppings. This dude has something going on man.


----------



## KelsKels

I can't wait for my items to come in the mail. I'm so impatient. I hate spending money and then sitting around waiting for my purchases to show up. But I live in the middle of nowhere... so it's definitely less hassle.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

A moth that's about the size of a small bird just flew into my room and somehow I now have to get rid of this...

OK that was surprisingly easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## millenniumman75

A run


----------



## Canadian Brotha

As a virus or bacteria I'd have a prosperous and full life I feel...


----------



## KelsKels

The house our apartment is in was built in 1900. I know that's old for here.. I wonder if that's more common on the east coast.. or in countries much older than the U.S. 

I think it was updated around the 60s though since the carpet is definitely from that timeframe. Our closets are all made out of that red wood paneling that was popular back then. Although our bathroom sink is from the 40s. Our apartment is pretty small, about 700sq ft, but it seems like the kitchen is original because it has one of those old cabinets made for displaying plates built into the wall. One of our cabinet doors has a "first aid" instructional paper decoupaged into the wood. The instructions say to use ammonia for everything. Interesting stuff. Wonder if I could find when the first aid instructions were made.

Edit: Looks like ammonia instructions were used around 1910-1930? Not sure but it seems like it might be from those time ranges.


----------



## tehuti88

I don't understand how I can be so old. 

I feel even more useless than ever.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lmfao


----------



## tea111red

PhilipJFry said:


> I don't understand why most people want to be really active over the weekends. I enjoy being able to do nothing for a couple days because of my anxiety.


Yeah, I don't really feel like going out on my days off, either. I need to recharge.


----------



## Taaylah

One good thing that can come out of this is that I can finally get my appetite back. Going two weeks with only eating a banana and half a sandwich every day has made me lose weight that I didn't need to. All of my formerly skinny jeans are now baggy.


----------



## KelsKels

So I tried to take the closet doors off.. because they're annoying as hell and only get in the way. Well I unscrewed the stoppers and took one door off... but I can't get the other one off. I heard a loud pop and one of the sides came out.. but the other one is stuck. Now I tried to put the popped side back in but the wheel won't stay on the track and I'm afraid I broke everything. Sliding doors are suppose to be able to be removed, right? Agh idk anything about this stuff. I hope if it's broken it can be fixed or else our landlord won't be happy... now I'm all anxious about it!

Maybe I should google it.. I'm scared I broke the closet...


----------



## probably offline

I don't know what to do on SAS anymore :c


----------



## Cashel

CurrentlyJaded said:


> I can't wait to go to the fair. I need a break from work and school, should be fun


Let me know how the fried jello is.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> So I tried to take the closet doors off.. because they're annoying as hell and only get in the way. Well I unscrewed the stoppers and took one door off... but I can't get the other one off. I heard a loud pop and one of the sides came out.. but the other one is stuck. Now I tried to put the popped side back in but the wheel won't stay on the track and I'm afraid I broke everything. Sliding doors are suppose to be able to be removed, right? Agh idk anything about this stuff. I hope if it's broken it can be fixed or else our landlord won't be happy... now I'm all anxious about it!
> 
> Maybe I should google it.. I'm scared I broke the closet...


 I kind of did the same thing a few weeks ago. I had this old wooden utility shelf that was already assembled and would have been a PITA to disassemble. As it was never intended to be decorative, it looked like crap but is also very useful because it's big and strong. Problem was, I couldn't get it to fit through my closet doors. They're those sliding mirror kind.

On the one hand I hate them because as you say, they're always this way or that and they're always in the way. But they actually do kinda make my room look bigger.

So I figured they can't be all that difficult to remove. And I started trying to remove them and found out that yes, they can be. And they are. I never did get them off but I got the bottom parts where they connect to the track to pop out and eventually got someone to hold them far enough out so I could get the shelf into the closet. Where it will probably stay forever. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

probably offline said:


> I don't know what to do on SAS anymore :c


 Why not?


----------



## probably offline

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why not?


I don't know. I just skim through threads and don't feel like posting anywhere.


----------



## AFoundLady

Never really knew you
But I kinda miss you. 
Hope you're doing alright.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

probably offline said:


> I don't know. I just skim through threads and don't feel like posting anywhere.


 Just do what I do. I use a lot of words to say not much. I don't know why. Somehow it's still entertaining and keeps me busy doing nothing.


----------



## Humesday

You know your life sucks when you start envying characters in dystopian novels and films.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm not looking forward to Thanksgiving dinner later on. I don't enjoy being around my family anymore, I haven't for a long time.


----------



## Trooper

Crisigv said:


> I'm not looking forward to Thanksgiving dinner later on. I don't enjoy being around my family anymore, I haven't for a long time.


Can you not say that you are not really feeling very well and would be best if you didn't eat anything, and feel you need to have a sleep or something ?.


----------



## Crisigv

Trooper said:


> Can you not say that you are not really feeling very well and would be best if you didn't eat anything, and feel you need to have a sleep or something ?.


This isn't something you miss in my family. My parents and siblings know I feel fine. We aren't staying home for dinner.


----------



## noydb

Chocolate. :x


----------



## Trooper

Crisigv said:


> This isn't something you miss in my family. My parents and siblings know I feel fine. We aren't staying home for dinner.


I see. Is it just your family that causes you not to enjoy thanksgiving dinner or the whole idea of having thanksgiving dinner with your family ?. Does the dinner usually last very long ?. If not, could not minimise the interaction with your family while attending the dinner, if there really is no other way out ?.

You could look at in a slightly positive light, that thankfully it only comes round once a year ?.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm thinking about gears, and the fact that there are only a few sizes available where i live


----------



## Crisigv

Trooper said:


> I see. Is it just your family that causes you not to enjoy thanksgiving dinner or the whole idea of having thanksgiving dinner with your family ?. Does the dinner usually last very long ?. If not, could not minimise the interaction with your family while attending the dinner, if there really is no other way out ?.
> 
> You could look at in a slightly positive light, that thankfully it only comes round once a year ?.


It will go well into the night. Probably won't get out of there until midnight. I don't enjoy it. And just because thanksgiving only happens once, doesn't mean other things don't happen.


----------



## Trooper

Crisigv said:


> It will go well into the night. Probably won't get out of there until midnight. I don't enjoy it. And just because thanksgiving only happens once, doesn't mean other things don't happen.


I know, I'm sorry, I didn't mean it to sound like that. I was hoping to try and put a slight positive angel on a very difficult situation you are dealing with, and I failed miserably. I'm really sorry.

I guest there is no possibility of you being able to leave there earlier ?.


----------



## Crisigv

Trooper said:


> I know, I'm sorry, I didn't mean it to sound like that. I was hoping to try and put a slight positive angel on a very difficult situation you are dealing with, and I failed miserably. I'm really sorry.
> 
> I guest there is no possibility of you being able to leave there earlier ?.


It's okay, I didn't take it badly or anything. This is just what I go through most times we get together. I won't leave early, will just play it out like always.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to go buy jeans - I have a 15% to 20% coupon depending on how much I buy.


----------



## Carolyne

I'm getting worried that I could be developing carpal tunnel.


----------



## Just Lurking

I'm bumbling around like I'm coming off a bender, but it's just the Ativan... It doesn't usually seem so strong


----------



## Just Lurking

Carolyne said:


> I'm getting worried that I could be developing carpal tunnel.


Isotoner Therapeutic Gloves: Highly recommended

If you go to buy them, take a careful look at what you're buying before committing. Sometimes, it will look like you're buying a pair, but it's in fact only a single.


----------



## Carolyne

Just Lurking said:


> Isotoner Therapeutic Gloves: Highly recommended
> 
> If you go to buy them, take a careful look at what you're buying before committing. Sometimes, it will look like you're buying a pair, but it's in fact only a single.


Well, I'm not sure now, because the numbness and tingling are in my wrist and the pinky and ring finger. Carpal tunnel is supposed to be in your wrist and into your thumb and index finger?


----------



## Just Lurking

Carolyne said:


> Well, I'm not sure now, because the numbness and tingling are in my wrist and the pinky and ring finger. Carpal tunnel is supposed to be in your wrist and into your thumb and index finger?


Carpal tunnel shouldn't affect the little finger.

It could be cubital tunnel syndrome (from the elbow -- repetitive bending or keeping it bent for long periods of time -- sports, phones, and music instruments come to mind)

There are a few other potential causes for those symptoms, but that sounds like most common.

Those gloves wouldn't fit for it, I don't think, if that's what it is. There are some products out there said to be specifically for cubital tunnel syndrome, but I couldn't speak to their quality.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

It's been a long day, very disappointing too...:sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Finally, 3 days of Freedom


----------



## springbreeze1

too filthy to be made public.

I mean cleaning a greasy cooking pot .


----------



## The Library of Emma

i don't CARE ANYMORE

or i shouldn't....mm.


----------



## bewareofyou

I'm always so happy when my sister comes home from uni. I wish she could stay.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Keep it simple stupid...


----------



## kivi

I woke up in the middle of the night and when I saw the room I'm in, I felt frightened. I couldn't recognize it at first and thought "How did I end up sleeping here?" What a weird feeling it was.


----------



## coeur_brise

I just couldn't make it today lying down. Getting up didn't seem all that appealing either. Damn. I need a hobby.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to get new gear, focus on writing & recording music again, it's the only thing in life that heals my soul, everything just tears it apart


----------



## noydb

bewareofyou said:


> I'm always so happy when my sister comes home from uni. I wish she could stay.


That's really sweet


----------



## Amphoteric

"Shirtless headbanger rocks out to Slayer's Raining Blood in the middle of Hurricane Matthew as he holds an American flag and whips his hair"

Simply amazing. Of course he was a Florida man, too.


----------



## Blue Dino

My new higher end running seems to be horrible. Hard and high profile soles, definitely not what I want. Had gradually increase knee pain running with them for a few days. Called customer service and I am not eligible for returning it. Oddly, the cheaper imitation running shoes like Reebok Zs or Nike Frees shoes seems to be the best for me because of their low profile. Back to shopping for new ones. While my new nice running shoes will likely end up collecting dust or be my dog's new chew toy. What a waste.



KelsKels said:


> So I tried to take the closet doors off.. because they're annoying as hell and only get in the way. Well I unscrewed the stoppers and took one door off... but I can't get the other one off. I heard a loud pop and one of the sides came out.. but the other one is stuck. Now I tried to put the popped side back in but the wheel won't stay on the track and I'm afraid I broke everything. Sliding doors are suppose to be able to be removed, right? Agh idk anything about this stuff. I hope if it's broken it can be fixed or else our landlord won't be happy... now I'm all anxious about it!
> 
> Maybe I should google it.. I'm scared I broke the closet...


Heh.. you probably should've ask your landlord to do it for you instead, something they should be obligated to generally.



Carolyne said:


> Well, I'm not sure now, because the numbness and tingling are in my wrist and the pinky and ring finger. Carpal tunnel is supposed to be in your wrist and into your thumb and index finger?


Ulnar Nerve strain? It might be your situation. Had the same thing a few times myself from leaning on my elbows too much on like an armrest or bending my elbows.


----------



## Taaylah

It's weird how people you used to know can become strangers again. Like that best friend in middle school you did everything with, but by high school you've grown apart, and now you walk by each other in the halls without a second glance. They might as well be another stranger you pass by on the street. That's always been kind of hard for me to accept, even as a child. How you can go from spending every waking moment with someone, knowing them inside and out to nothingness. Of course it's perfectly natural, people grow and change, but it's still strange to me. I think this is why relationships scare me so much, because that feeling is obviously amplified when you're more than friends. When I start getting to know someone new I'm already thinking about the end, when we'll go back to being strangers. I feel like each person walks away with a piece of me, and soon there won't be anything left.


----------



## Taaylah

Alostgirl said:


> Never really knew you
> But I kinda miss you.
> Hope you're doing alright.


 I really like this for some reason. It's sentimental yet simple.


----------



## AllTheSame

Taaylah said:


> It's weird how people you used to know can become strangers again. Like having a best friend in middle school you did everything with, but by high school you've grown apart, and now you walk by each other in the halls without a second glance. They might as well be another stranger you pass by on the street. That's always been kind of hard for me to accept, even as a child. How you can go from spending every waking moment with someone, knowing them inside and out to nothingness. Of course it's perfectly natural, people grow and change, but it's still strange to me. I think this is why relationships scare me so much, because that feeling is obviously amplified when you're more than friends. When I start getting to know someone new, I'm already thinking about the end, when we'll be strangers again. I feel like each person walks away with tiny pieces of me, and soon there won't be anything left.


I've never really understood that either. Your post kind of caught my attention because I'm actually afraid of that happening with a woman I work with. We've spent the last few weeks talking, flirting, calling each other, texting. And...it turns out we're not compatible, at all. I'm deciding to put the brakes on, and I'd like to still stay friends but Idk how she's going to react to me losing interest. (I have good reason to lose interest lol, I just won't go into it here).

I can't go from knowing you to just pretending like you don't exist, but there are people that do (even on this forum). If you choose to be like that, and completely and totally ignore me, after I try to talk to you, contact you...sorry but I'm not gonna follow you around like a lost little puppy dog. I'd like to stay friends with this woman but she may have nothing but hostility and bitterness for me now. Idk, I'll find out soon lol. I hope not.


----------



## Kevin001

Why does everything have to be so expensive....ugh.


----------



## SilentLyric

how will i be able to pay my student loan debt this week. got a new job way too late. dammit. will have to think of something, but not sure what.


----------



## Dan the man

The Donald Trump tapes that just came out. I mean people are actually surprised and couldn't figure out what he's all about.


----------



## Taaylah

AllTheSame said:


> I've never really understood that either. Your post kind of caught my attention because I'm actually afraid of that happening with a woman I work with. We've spent the last few weeks talking, flirting, calling each other, texting. And...it turns out we're not compatible, at all. I'm deciding to put the brakes on, and I'd like to still stay friends but Idk how she's going to react to me losing interest. (I have good reason to lose interest lol, I just won't go into it here).
> 
> I can't go from knowing you to just pretending like you don't exist, but there are people that do (even on this forum). If you choose to be like that, and completely and totally ignore me, after I try to talk to you, contact you...sorry but I'm not gonna follow you around like a lost little puppy dog. I'd like to stay friends with this woman but she may have nothing but hostility and bitterness for me now. Idk, I'll find out soon lol. I hope not.


I've read some of the thread you started about this in the Relationship section, so I definitely understand why you lost interest in her. It sounds like she's really into you, so I'm not sure how she'll react either. I think if you give her a good, thourough and well thought out explanation, and not something simple like, "Sorry, I'm not feeling it anymore" it's more likely she'll be open to going back to being friends. Maybe if you explain the ways you think you two are incompatible/too different to work out long term (especially the religion part since that seems to be really important to her, and you're not interested in it at all) she'd understand, and hopefully even agree thats it's best to stop it now before you guys get further into things. I think she'd respond well if you really speak from your heart, since it seems like that's how she operates (erm, a little too much maybe :b).


----------



## Carolyne

What came first, Chef's chocolate salty balls, or Schweddy balls?


----------



## AllTheSame

Taaylah said:


> I've read some of the thread you started about this in the Relationship section, so I definitely understand why you lost interest in her. It sounds like she's really into you, so I'm not sure how she'll react either. I think if you give her a good, thourough and well thought out explanation, and not something simple like, "Sorry, I'm not feeling it anymore" it's more likely she'll be open to going back to being friends. Maybe if you explain the ways you think you two are incompatible/too different to work out long term (especially the religion part since that seems to be really important to her, and you're not interested in it at all) she'd understand, and hopefully even agree thats it's best to stop it now before you guys get further into things. I think she'd respond well if you really speak from your heart, since it seems like that's how she operates (erm, a little too much maybe :b).


Yeah, I've been thinking about what I want to say, very carefully. She's texted me and called me and I haven't answered, not because I'm going to ignore her....I'm going to talk to her. I just feel like we need a little time to cool things off, and I need to think about what / how I want to say what I have to say. I actually have respect for her, and her religious beliefs, I mean I'm a Christian. It's just becoming clear that she's very, very judgmental. She is very close-minded, and very set in her ways. And there's nothing wrong with that, it just scares me off. I don't like judgmental. It's a huge, huge turnoff for me, especially when it's mixed with religion...for reasons that are too complicated to get into here (I don't want this to turn into ten pages of text lol). I plan on explaining to her how I feel, and I'm trying to find the right words. The last thing I want to do is hurt her feelings, I would feel like absolute dirt if I did that. I can live with differences of opinion. If she had different political affiliations than me, or whatever. You're never going to meet anyone that's exactly like you, in every aspect lol. But I can see the religious / judmental issue being a very, very big deal, a real problem, and I don't want to take things any further because of that. I do not want to lead her on or anything like that. Thank you for the advice  I need it right now lol.


----------



## Overdrive

Canadian Brotha said:


> I need to get new gear, focus on writing & recording music again, it's the only thing in life that heals my soul, everything just tears it apart


You have GAS (gear acquisition syndrome) like me lol, i'm always looking for some new music gear to buy . The rest, i don't give a **** lol.
Syntheziser are life


----------



## KILOBRAVO

how low can it go..? please, keep dropping...  cmon, go, go ,go , £1= $1.05. do it, do it


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Just how much I wish that tomorrow, I could have somebody/a couple of people to go out somewhere with for a few hours to socialise. Instead, it will just be yet another repeat. Repeat. Repeat.


----------



## tea111red

Taaylah said:


> It's weird how people you used to know can become strangers again. Like having a best friend in middle school you did everything with, but by high school you've grown apart, and now you walk by each other in the halls without a second glance. They might as well be another stranger you pass by on the street. That's always been kind of hard for me to accept, even as a child. How you can go from spending every waking moment with someone, knowing them inside and out to nothingness. Of course it's perfectly natural, people grow and change, but it's still strange to me. I think this is why relationships scare me so much, because that feeling is obviously amplified when you're more than friends. When I start getting to know someone new, I'm already thinking about the end, when we'll be strangers again. I feel like each person walks away with pieces of me, and soon there won't be anything left.


lol, yeah. i had a good friend when i was younger that i drifted apart from and eventually had a falling out w/. i ended up seeing her somewhere maybe 3 yrs after that falling out and we walked right past each other, lol. i knew it was her, but i don't think she knew it was me. we hadn't seen each other in person for 12 yrs and we were kids when we last saw each other before this "encounter."

kind of related, too, but there was also this time i went to best buy and had a friend i lost contact w/ years ago recognize me, but i didn't recognize her. i had to look at her face, her name, and then go through the list of people i knew w/ her name in my head to realize who she was. i was surprised she seemed enthused to see me, lol. of course, we never saw each other again after that.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I already feel like my new thread isn't going to get many(if any) replies.
(I'm not advocating my thread)
(Well at least I didn't intend to when I started posting this, but now that I've mentioned it to myself...)


----------



## Carolyne

What do guys think of being lumped in with Trump over this? "It's just locker room talk, all guys act this way when women aren't around!" I'd be pretty offended.


----------



## tea111red

Carolyne said:


> What do guys think of being lumped in with Trump over this? "It's just locker room talk, all guys act this way when women aren't around!" I'd be pretty offended.


my younger brother doesn't act that way, but my older one kind of does. my dad very much acts like that AND in front of women.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Are we allowed to curse? I haven't read the FAQ in years and have no clue

because my thoughts right now consist of two curse words

one starts with F and the other starts with S and ends with T


----------



## AllTheSame

The Texans are getting their *** handed to them. Ffs. Miss JJ much??? Play defense much??? I know they're playing in Minnesota and the Vikings defense is nothing to laugh at. But Goddamnit this is turning out to be embarrassing.


----------



## DukeDuck

I'm thinking about Duke Nukem baby!


----------



## Trooper

Thinking I look a complete idiot bouncing around my room to this tune I found on the internet, that I'm enjoying so much, that I have replayed it over thirty times already.
And I'm not stopping there...


----------



## Red October

I stayed up too late, now suddenly it's 8:40am

maybe I should just skip sleep at this point


----------



## PrincessV

I'm really upset. Someone was banned before I even got to talk to them. I was going to do my voodoo on them and now... duck you  duck all of you!!! 

That could of been my soul mate, or my once in a life time fling, I DON'T KNOW. I just know you ruined it for me!!! 

Lmao, I'm so triggered.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Why am I here again?


----------



## tea111red

"nice bro"

:lol


----------



## Mc Borg

That we only have 3 presidential debates. Shouldn't these have been going on for months? And all of them combined are what, 5 hours total? They are also hardly debates. More of q&a's. 

I'd like to see both candidates systematically break down/argue for their positions in detail, and argue against their opponent's in a formal debate style. There should be separate debates for each issue. A 2 hour debate on healthcare, foreign policy, etc. The way these debates are set up is that an issue is up for discussion for 5-10 minutes (maybe), then time is called and they move on. Basically, whoever gets the most zingers in wins. It's all pretty silly. It's all show and no substance.


----------



## AFoundLady

As time goes on
Forget you not
Its those memories 
ingrained in my chest like ink


----------



## AllTheSame

I need to think about whether or not to pursue a friendship with this woman (my crush from work). I respect her. I really like her. And, don't get me wrong, she is very, very attractive. My problem is she seems to be one of those people that's drunk with religion. I cannot do that. I cannot relate to people that go there. She just wants to have lunch, and ffs, I'm more than willing to buy her lunch and spend time with her...as long as she doesn't go there. She got so, so judgmental, and so presumptuous with me and it really just threw me off. Now I have no problems being friends with her, at all, but I just wonder when religion is going to creep back into the conversation. Idk. Maybe I'm overthinking things. I really don't think so, though.


----------



## KelsKels

So I ditched revlon for Estée Lauder. I'm sad I didn't do it sooner.. I thought name brand makeup was just expensive for the sake of it and similar to drug store. I could not have been more wrong. All my eye makeup is still drug store.. but everything else is sephora. I have Lancôme setting powder, Estée Lauder foundation, makeup forever concealer, urban decay setting spray, too faced pore eliminating primer, and bare minerals everything else. I have to say, the combination works WONDERS for my acne and scars. Revlon caked around my scars and creased everywhere, making my skins texture look worse than it is naturally. With my combination now I look completely smooth, better than without makeup. Revlon colorstay will smudge and smear easily if you blend a lot, making it patchy. It would also come off on clothes, and end up patchy by the end of the day no matter what you do. No problems at all with any of that now... my skin gets oily and my makeup will start to shine after several hours, but I can blot it with a towel and it won't disturb it at all. Gotta say... there is a world of difference between high end makeup and drug store. It's unbelievable.


----------



## nightfly

i've realized i only ever come on here at 3 AM to procrastinate from sleeping lol


----------



## Blue Dino

I really need to find a healthy substitute for my craving of chips and late night snacks in general.



Mc Borg said:


> That we only have 3 presidential debates. Shouldn't these have been going on for months? And all of them combined are what, 5 hours total? They are also hardly debates. More of q&a's.


Also weird how they are all squeezed within the month before the election. By then, I think majority of the people that will vote have already made up their minds.



nopersonoperating said:


> "nice bro"
> 
> :lol


:lol I saw that. I was called a homeboy here before. Never get why some feel the need to add those slangs when talking online. Chatting verbally I could see why.


----------



## tea111red

creepy.....

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/60-minutes-charlie-rose-interviews-a-robot-sophia/

https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/244236


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> :lol I saw that. I was called a *homeboy* here before. Never get why some feel the need to add those slangs when talking online. Chatting verbally I could see why.


:lol :no


----------



## Kevin001

I keep oversleeping...ugh.


----------



## Overdrive

:haha


----------



## Crisigv

KelsKels said:


> So I ditched revlon for Estée Lauder. I'm sad I didn't do it sooner.. I thought name brand makeup was just expensive for the sake of it and similar to drug store. I could not have been more wrong. All my eye makeup is still drug store.. but everything else is sephora. I have Lancôme setting powder, Estée Lauder foundation, makeup forever concealer, urban decay setting spray, too faced pore eliminating primer, and bare minerals everything else. I have to say, the combination works WONDERS for my acne and scars. Revlon caked around my scars and creased everywhere, making my skins texture look worse than it is naturally. With my combination now I look completely smooth, better than without makeup. Revlon colorstay will smudge and smear easily if you blend a lot, making it patchy. It would also come off on clothes, and end up patchy by the end of the day no matter what you do. No problems at all with any of that now... my skin gets oily and my makeup will start to shine after several hours, but I can blot it with a towel and it won't disturb it at all. Gotta say... there is a world of difference between high end makeup and drug store. It's unbelievable.


I too have discovered all of this. I just bought some Marc Jacobs foundation from Sephora, wears so much better and longer. Thank goodness for the promotion, because that's going to be a regular store for me.


----------



## Timeylordy

I'm thinking about trying to find a job online, something that can atleast give me a small income


----------



## millenniumman75

Thinking? It's Monday, what else?


----------



## Mc Borg

The Joe Rogan Experience is overdue for a Joey Diaz appearance.


----------



## Trooper

I need a coffee right now. I know too much is not good for you, but hey!, live dangerously...


----------



## Crisigv

Every time I try to play around and have fun, it never ends well. Why do people always misunderstand me? And then I feel like garbage, like I am meant to be miserable all the time. I don't see other people having the same issue. I guess no one actually likes me, despite being told otherwise.


----------



## tea111red

are people even supposed to talk much when watching tv programs together????


----------



## tea111red

KelsKels said:


> So I ditched revlon for Estée Lauder. I'm sad I didn't do it sooner.. I thought name brand makeup was just expensive for the sake of it and similar to drug store. I could not have been more wrong. All my eye makeup is still drug store.. but everything else is sephora. I have Lancôme setting powder, Estée Lauder foundation, makeup forever concealer, urban decay setting spray, too faced pore eliminating primer, and bare minerals everything else. I have to say, the combination works WONDERS for my acne and scars. Revlon caked around my scars and creased everywhere, making my skins texture look worse than it is naturally. With my combination now I look completely smooth, better than without makeup. Revlon colorstay will smudge and smear easily if you blend a lot, making it patchy. It would also come off on clothes, and end up patchy by the end of the day no matter what you do. No problems at all with any of that now... my skin gets oily and my makeup will start to shine after several hours, but I can blot it with a towel and it won't disturb it at all. Gotta say... there is a world of difference between high end makeup and drug store. It's unbelievable.


yeah....i feel i have had no choice but to use high end makeup because almost all drugstore eye makeup irritates my eyes or does not last long enough (esp. eyeshadows, even when using an eyeshadow primer...i use the urban decay one, too). i guess maybelline is decent for a drugstore brand (i used the liquid eyeliner sometimes when i'm low on money), though.

the drugstore foundations aren't really good, either. they don't really match my skin color and usually have some strong chemical smell that annoys me during the day, lol. well, they did a looooooong time ago anyway. i don't know how much they've improved since i last tried them.

same w/ most drugstore lipsticks and lip glosses that i've tried.

higher end facial cleansers tend to be better as well. philosophy's purity made simple is pretty good and doesn't make my skin red like a lot of other cleansers.

add higher end hair products to the list.....lol (styling products anyway).

these products are expensive, but i feel they are worth the investment and seem to last long enough to justify paying so much upfront. i figure i am saving money by them not damaging my skin and hair like drugstore products do. i'd have to pay more later to get the damage that's been done corrected.

it's nice that you can save some money w/ sephora's beauty insider card when they offer discounts from time to time. it's cool getting the deluxe samples. also cool is the fact that they are willing to give you samples at the store, too. you can definitely save money there.

(^kind of sounds like an ad...haha)


----------



## Aqili

About my group presentation that is in 4 weeks. I've made up my mind that im not going because im scared to death (almost literally). I'm going to fail the entire unit. Worst part of all of this is that i am still thinking how im going to avoid it. Just not show up to the class forever? Or inform the teacher and then just not show up? also my parents are gonna kill me.


----------



## noydb

Aqili said:


> About my group presentation that is in 4 weeks. I've made up my mind that im not going because im scared to death (almost literally). I'm going to fail the entire unit. Worst part of all of this is that i am still thinking how im going to avoid it. *Just not show up to the class forever*? Or inform the teacher and then just not show up? also my parents are gonna kill me.


Nooo, don't do that. Can you maybe ask your teacher about an alternative assessment? If not, I really really think you should try to do it! It's not worth failing a unit over a group presentation. And since it's a group one, maybe you can discuss your concerns with other members. Perhaps they can do more of the speaking? I think most people are quite understanding about this kind of stuff.


----------



## KelsKels

nopersonoperating said:


> yeah....i feel i have had no choice but to use high end makeup because almost all drugstore eye makeup irritates my eyes or does not last long enough (esp. eyeshadows, even when using an eyeshadow primer...i use the urban decay one, too). i guess maybelline is decent for a drugstore brand (i used the liquid eyeliner sometimes when i'm low on money), though.
> 
> the drugstore foundations aren't really good, either. they don't really match my skin color and usually have some strong chemical smell that annoys me during the day, lol. well, they did a looooooong time ago anyway. i don't know how much they've improved since i last tried them.
> 
> same w/ most drugstore lipsticks and lip glosses that i've tried.
> 
> higher end facial cleansers tend to be better as well. philosophy's purity made simple is pretty good and doesn't make my skin red like a lot of other cleansers.
> 
> add higher end hair products to the list.....lol (styling products anyway).
> 
> these products are expensive, but i feel they are worth the investment and seem to last long enough to justify paying so much upfront. i figure i am saving money by them not damaging my skin and hair like drugstore products do. i'd have to pay more later to get the damage that's been done corrected.
> 
> it's nice that you can save some money w/ sephora's beauty insider card when they offer discounts from time to time. it's cool getting the deluxe samples. also cool is the fact that they are willing to give you samples at the store, too. you can definitely save money there.
> 
> (^kind of sounds like an ad...haha)


Yeah I always knew high end makeup was better but it's so expensive I wasn't sure it was worth the price. I wear it every day though so I think it is now. As for hair products, I work at a salon so I get 40% off all professional products and lots of free samples. I haven't used grocery store shampoo or conditioner since I was 18. It's honestly disgusting and horrible for your hair.. if you color, style, and grow it out anyway. But since I have a discount it's only $30 for 2 liters of sulfate and paraben free oil infused sets. Not too spendy.. unlike makeup that's $40 for 1oz. Lol


----------



## AllTheSame

I wish I was with my crush. I really wish I was with her...just to hang out, be with her, be near her. She's awesome, she's cool, but she has no, no idea how cool and confident she is lmao. She has anxiety but she seems to cover it up very, very well.


----------



## Carolyne

omg I love this song so much, I love this band so much, is it cheesy to make this my signature


----------



## ShadowOne

I feel like sushi but I don't want to go alone

Alonealonealonealonealone


----------



## Winds

I heard the word "contrition" more in the last 72 hours than in my previous years of living on this Earth.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have to tell my brother about Montreal...


----------



## tea111red

my brain is on overload.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

What I expected hasn't happened
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## emerald

How to not screw up my presentation tomorrow...


----------



## PrincessV

Lol :/ In summary, I want to quit college and possibly pursue becoming a stripper.

**** MY LIFE !!!! :[


----------



## Carolyne

PrincessV said:


> Lol :/ In summary, I want to quit college and possibly pursue becoming a stripper.
> 
> **** MY LIFE !!!! :[


If you got the body for it then go for it! lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

everything is too expensive


----------



## PrincessV

Carolyne said:


> If you got the body for it then go for it! lol


Thanks for support. My body is average... I could become one if I wanted to, but that's a last resort... let's hope I don't go there, yeah?


----------



## unemployment simulator

get this, I just spoke to the landlady before I got home as she was outside the flat, my weird annoying neighbour hasn't paid rent for months! he gave her a list of instructions of unreasonable demands of things that he wants done to the flat, he apparently wouldn't let the contractors in when they have turned up sometimes putting the key into the lock so that no one can gain entry, one person that came over to fix something at the flat said that the guy followed him around from room to room intimidating him while he was trying to work, and made him so uncomfortable that he didn't want to come back again. he's been aggressive and intimidating to the landlady and anyone who has to deal with him (the estate agents have said this too) the landlady said he is very controlling. he left a sink leaking for ages and didn't bother to report it. this guy is a complete dick. he's also been taking the piss, he's been served notice to leave and find somewhere else to live 2 months ago and has done nothing. he's up there still, was supposed to leave last week. and the other night he threw a party. just utterly taking the mickey. it's crazy the way the law skews things in favour of people like him. the landlady has every right to take all his possessions out of the flat and change the locks given the circumstances but if she does this then she loses any chances she has with the law handling the issue and I think she is taking that route with things because she is hoping to recoup some of the money he owes.


----------



## tea111red

PrincessV said:


> Lol :/ In summary, I want to quit college and possibly pursue becoming a stripper.
> 
> **** MY LIFE !!!! :[


if you want to become a stripper, may as well use that money to put yourself through college....

it's good to have something to fall back on.


----------



## AllTheSame

Work....my kids....my son's football game coming up....my crush, of course  from this site, who I just cannot stop thinking about ....my parents....my mom's health....my education, finishing my degree....my oldest daughter's anxiety....my crush from work, who turned out to be a complete, and total psycho....sometimes I feel like I have so many issues, and am being pulled in so, so many different directions at once lol. I can deal with it all. It's just....mind boggling sometimes. Ffs, man. And not everything I have to deal with is a result of my own actions or inaction....it's just...life. Ffs.


----------



## Kevin001

Why can't I dream anymore....ugh.


----------



## kivi

It's very surprising that my roommate has the same tea as I bought a few months ago to try (which is preferred to drink with milk). She's the first person I've found who drinks tea with milk in my life in this country.


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> Why can't I dream anymore....ugh.


Too much pot. :b


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> Too much pot. :b


Dead, lol. I'm as pure as they come bro.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm supposed to be losing weight, as I'm part of a family biggest loser facebook group. I'm barely trying to lose weight, yet I am losing weight. I won last month too. Not sure how that's happening.


----------



## probably offline

I want a Bob Ross t-shirt. I want to be covered in Bob Ross at all times.


----------



## tehuti88

One more post before I go and think about what a horrible excuse for a human being I am, because apparently that's what fat people are supposed to do, according to this site. (No, I know not _everyone_ here feels that way. I like to hope that _most_ don't. But the fact that such posts are made and encouraged in the first place is very telling.)

I won't do it justice by linking it again but as I type this (it takes me a long time to type/proof a post), there's currently a thread with a photo of an obese woman proclaiming she's beautiful. The supposed gist of the thread is to disprove the theory that "everyone is beautiful"...but posting something like that on a site like this undermines that supposed purpose.

My answer to the thread's question? No. She's not beautiful. But so what? _She_ thinks she is. That's what counts, to her at least. I _wish_ I could have such confidence in my looks. Following SAS reasoning though, it goes like this:

"Hurr-durr-durr, look at the fat delusional cow who thinks she's beautiful. How DARE an unattractive person have any confidence in their appearance! *Let's publicly judge and ridicule and shame her until she comes down to Earth and is just as avoidant and anxious and ashamed as the rest of us are.*"

:serious:

Seriously.

That's the _real_ lesson to be taken from such posts.

And it's by far NOT the lesson I thought would be advocated on a social anxiety support site.

(It's one thing to say, "I don't find this attractive" and leave it at that, but a whole other thing to smirk about the gall of unattractive people in being self-confident--plus, people here seem to think that if they find someone unattractive, they better toss in some insults while they're at it. The latter is what's going on in that thread. Oh, and those who said it was more about her being in public in such clothing?--would you level that same criticism at her if she were like 110lbs and fit? I'm doubting it...)

It makes me wonder if the people who post such stuff have social anxiety?--because to take such _glee_ in shaming others who actually have a shred of confidence in themselves, *and try to convince them they aren't worthy of feeling confident*, seems like a real bully move to me. On a site where most of us have been criticized and shamed over aspects of our appearance or personality or some other traits, it dismays me that this is behavior that's considered not just acceptable but proper. There are posts in that thread from users I never would have expected to have such a mindset...now I know how they'd really feel if they met me in person. Now I know I'm right to be hiding from the world.

I. e., my fears and anxieties have been proven justified yet again. _By other people who supposedly have SA._ People who I THOUGHT knew what it's like to be shamed over things they can't control. (And comments in that thread to the contrary, I'm speaking from personal experience, and no, it is NOT something you can always control. Twice I put on over 60lbs while on antidepressants (I was starving all the time, but it was either that or keep feeling depressed); and when my thyroid gave out (hereditary condition--my brother, mother, grandmother, and aunts have the same issue), I put on over 80lbs with _no change to my activity levels_ (my activity diminished AFTER the weight gain), and in fact I was _eating a lot less_. Liquid diet isn't an option due to another physical condition I have (yeah, remember comorbidity?). I do not sit on my a** all day shoveling food into my mouth, and I never have. Sorry to disappoint.)

But anyway, the lesson is this: *Other people with SA don't believe that people like me deserve to feel confident or even just accepting of our appearance.* Talk about a slap in the face.

...

Here's the part where I hope that some of the people who made disparaging comments just had a lapse in judgement, but maybe my hope is misguided.

When somebody posts a picture, even if the picture isn't of anyone from here, think a moment before you criticize it. I'm not innocent of this--I criticized a photo of a guy with big muscles once. But I think back on it now, and there are probably guys who look like that hanging out on this site, and my comments were rude. But anyway. When somebody posts a picture of an obese woman, or a skinny guy, or an otherwise unattractive person...maybe *think* before you go, "Hurr-durr-durr, look at that freak, they should be ashamed of looking that way, they really need to take better care of their appearance." *Because you do not know their circumstances or their history or their struggles, so you can't judge.* You don't know if that fat woman is lazy and gluttonous, and you don't know if that skinny guy is a wimp or a virgin loser. (Even if they are, _why does it f***ing matter to you_?) All you have is that one photo on which to judge their ENTIRE life.

And as people who've been misjudged in a snap, one would figure we'd know how it feels.

When you start typing and criticizing the person in that photo, stop and think a second. Because I bet you there are people who look _just like that_ hanging out on this very site. Reading everything you say. And learning on a _social anxiety support site_ that they aren't deserving of feeling confident in or even just comfortable with themselves.

Talk about irony.

...

Tl;dr--now I guess it's time for me to go think about what a disgusting, shameful human being I am. That's the lesson I took from SAS today.


----------



## Amphoteric

probably offline said:


> I want a Bob Ross t-shirt. I want to be covered in Bob Ross at all times.


----------



## probably offline

Amphoteric said:


>


:lol

titanium hwhite*


----------



## millenniumman75

probably offline said:


> I want a Bob Ross t-shirt. I want to be covered in Bob Ross at all times.





Amphoteric said:


>


Alizarin Crimson and Phthalo Green :lol

I have a copy of the theme song .


----------



## Aqili

noydb said:


> Nooo, don't do that. Can you maybe ask your teacher about an alternative assessment? If not, I really really think you should try to do it! It's not worth failing a unit over a group presentation. And since it's a group one, maybe you can discuss your concerns with other members. Perhaps they can do more of the speaking? I think most people are quite understanding about this kind of stuff.


The teacher was talking about the presentation today, and she mentioned what you're talking about here.

1- No alternative assessment what so ever.
2- If your group does most of the talking and you do none/minor (introduction only or so). You fail.

No i can't do this. I've had a solo presentation a year ago which i didn't go to, but the teacher was understanding and let me do it alone with her only later on. This time it's a group effort, that is what i am scared of.

A things she also clarified today:

If you fail/*oversleep* your presentation, you don't fail the entire unit (provided you passed the report), you only have to do it in the summer all by yourself (whole 20 minutes). She did not specify if there will be audience from next year students or not. I hope not. I am gambling on that. Pass the report, *oversleep*/(tell her: anxiety says no ty) then later beg the **** out of her to let it be a 1 to 1 during the summer repeat.

Now the only problem left is how do i not end up murdered by my intolerant parents. There is no way in hell they won't get to know since my (as well intolerant) brother is on the same course. Gosh i'm sorry for typing so much but this helped me feel better and clear my mind .


----------



## Mc Borg

"It's as simple as pushing squares"


----------



## Pongowaffle

I was standing in line for 5 minutes to order my afternoon coffee and a college student behind me was talking on the phone to his friend the entire time. Almost every single one of his phrase he said had the words *Aight. You Feel? Bruh. *And he talked with a slur. Then he ran into his college instructor there and they talked. He was talking completely normal no slurred, and didn't use any of those words. He even used the words *Concur,* *Articulate* and *Euphemism* in the conversation.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I knew I should have gone for a walk earlier...


----------



## Carolyne

"Hi Walter! I got a new gf today!" Oh god, I hope this gets sorted out fast, that was sickening.


----------



## Trooper

I really need to eat.


----------



## Carolyne

"I’ll tell you the funniest is that I’ll go backstage before a show and everyone’s getting dressed, No men are anywhere, and I’m allowed to go in, because I’m the owner of the pageant and therefore I’m inspecting it…. "Is everyone OK"? You know, they’re standing there with no clothes. "Is everybody OK?" And you see these incredible looking women, and so I sort of get away with things like that."

How is this man running for a major party, how is he in the top 2 candidates for running a country! This is even worse than the bus tape.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

it's funny how this pink, squishy, thing called the brain can have so much power. 

Also...when it comes to ants, there's a queen ant but I never hear about the king, I'd they're even around


----------



## kivi

I can't attend club meetings because of my lessons. I don't know if my lessons are too many than others' or people usually don't go to their lessons to attend them.


----------



## noydb

Aqili said:


> The teacher was talking about the presentation today, and she mentioned what you're talking about here.
> 
> Now the only problem left is how do i not end up murdered by my intolerant parents. There is no way in hell they won't get to know since my (as well intolerant) brother is on the same course. Gosh i'm sorry for typing so much but this helped me feel better and clear my mind .


Damn, it's too bad your brother is doing the course or you could have gone this route without much stress. Is there any way you can bribe him into not telling? I'm sorry your family isn't more understanding of your anxiety  :squeeze Your teacher sounds like a hard-***, too. Good luck with it all


----------



## AFoundLady

It's night
The sun of the sky is sealed into darkness
I am wide awake
Reflecting about the chronicles of life
Trying to discern the feelings of jealousy
That feeling is something so sporadic 
But when it does exists
Oh boy, it means I probably care
I thought I couldn't feel a thing
Wasn't this soul hibernated into the pits of coldness
Now it feels mauled into varying shards of warmth
Like that ice is slowly, gradually condensing 
It's night
The sun of the sky is sealed into darkness
My eyes are wide awake and I can't sleep
Because my brain just won't shut up


----------



## Mc Borg

Alostgirl said:


> It's night
> The sun of the sky is sealed into darkness
> I am wide awake
> Reflecting about the chronicles of life
> Trying to discern the feelings of jealousy
> That feeling is something so sporadic
> But when it does exists
> Oh boy, it means I probably care
> I thought I couldn't feel a thing
> Wasn't this soul hibernated into the pits of coldness
> Now it feels mauled into varying shards of warmth
> Like that ice is slowly, gradually condensing
> It's night
> The sun of the sky is sealed into darkness
> My eyes are wide awake and I can't sleep
> Because my brain just won't shut up


Good stuff.


----------



## Aqili

noydb said:


> Damn, it's too bad your brother is doing the course or you could have gone this route without much stress. Is there any way you can bribe him into not telling? I'm sorry your family isn't more understanding of your anxiety  :squeeze Your teacher sounds like a hard-***, too. Good luck with it all


Thanks  atleast there is a way out


----------



## Andre

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, that would ruin the experience.


I would have to know someone there to visit or go with someone in order to go to New York.


----------



## Overdrive

SSL or API 2500 ? mmmh


----------



## KelsKels

I got asked by an older client yesterday why I don't have kids. I said because I don't want them. She seemed shocked.. and then told me I'd be ready in a couple years. Ugh I hate people. No wonder so many children have been born to neglectful parents. When I'm called selfish and disgusting for not liking and making children and having an abortion. I don't think it's selfish to make sure a child isn't born that isn't wanted. Trust me, I know what that feels like and I've had to deal with it for 23 years. I do not want anyone to go though the struggle of feeling unworthy their entire life.

Also been dealing with my hearing loss at work. I decided to just tell people. If I can't hear them I'll ask them to repeat and tell them I have hearing loss. Most people are nice about it.. although some are rude. Luckily it hasn't been as bad as I anticipated. Most people I can communicate with just fine. Some that talk quieter are much harder but I think it's better to just admit my loss, than being frustrated all day when I don't catch things.


----------



## Carolyne

I need to get another job asap, this is not good and I'm way too complacent about my situation. Having to dip into savings for rent is not good.


----------



## Carolyne

KelsKels said:


> I got asked by an older client yesterday why I don't have kids. I said because I don't want them. She seemed shocked.. and then told me I'd be ready in a couple years. Ugh I hate people. No wonder so many children have been born to neglectful parents. When I'm called selfish and disgusting for not liking and making children and having an abortion. I don't think it's selfish to make sure a child isn't born that isn't wanted. Trust me, I know what that feels like and I've had to deal with it for 23 years. I do not want anyone to go though the struggle of feeling unworthy their entire life.
> 
> Also been dealing with my hearing loss at work. I decided to just tell people. If I can't hear them I'll ask them to repeat and tell them I have hearing loss. Most people are nice about it.. although some are rude. Luckily it hasn't been as bad as I anticipated. Most people I can communicate with just fine. Some that talk quieter are much harder but I think it's better to just admit my loss, than being frustrated all day when I don't catch things.


No you're definitely right, sorry people are being so rude to you. They shouldn't be invalidating your life choice just because it's different from their own. I get asked that sometimes too, but I'm not married or dating (and have never dated) so I'm sure I don't get asked as often as you must.

Is there any reason you aren't able to get a hearing aide?


----------



## KelsKels

Carolyne said:


> No you're definitely right, sorry people are being so rude to you. They shouldn't be invalidating your life choice just because it's different from their own. I get asked that sometimes too, but I'm not married or dating (and have never dated) so I'm sure I don't get asked as often as you must.
> 
> Is there any reason you aren't able to get a hearing aide?


Yes it's extremely frustrating.. not everyone who is married wants to make a baby asap and often times that's not immediately the goal. I mean I guess it kinda is for a lot of people.. but not everyone. I kinda wish we were still just dating and then people wouldn't ask me about it 24/7. I am so damn sick of it.

As for a hearing aid.. well, my ent thinks it's either otosclerosis or eustacian tube dysfunction. But he keeps telling me to wait wait wait wait.. he's not offering any help other than waiting. We don't even know for sure what it is. If we could actually diagnose it then maybe we could get something done.. but I've seen him 3 times in the last year I've been having this issue and the answer is always waiting. So I'm going to go to my gp because he's a very empathetic guy and beg for something to be done. Im crossing my fingers that I can get a cat scan and maybe have some sort of answer.. or at the very least try to rule out allergies. Just anything other than sitting around longer. If I have an answer I can possibly get surgery for otosclerosis or a hearing aid if I don't want to risk the possible outcomes of a stapedectomy. If it's not otosclerosis.... well I'm really really hoping it's not permanent hearing loss but I wouldn't be too surprised since I treated my ears horribly when I was a kid and owned a Walkman.


----------



## Carolyne

I don't understand the Ken Bone fascination.


----------



## Dreaming1111

What is the Ken Bone fascination?... (Jeapardy music...)


----------



## AFoundLady

fear is a disease that slowly grips your being
clouds your eyes with precocious seething
forces you to bow down to the ill of illusion
sweeps away your last few dimes of sanity
shoves you to the walls of no exit
tells you to be stuck in this mental war
a untold promise that demise shall be your own escape.


----------



## Crisigv

Rufus said:


> I would have to know someone there to visit or go with someone in order to go to New York.


Likewise. I wouldn't want to be alone. It's no fun.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

In the UK websites have to ask you if you're OK with them storing cookies (might just be UK sites,) and this one just had the option 'I consent to cookies' lol


----------



## Carolyne

Dreamy1111 said:


> What is the Ken Bone fascination?... (Jeapardy music...)


He asked a question at the debate and the internet became obsessed with him.


----------



## Kevin001

I kinda miss having a lot of free time.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Carolyne said:


> He asked a question at the debate and the internet became obsessed with him.


It's just a bunch of immature people trying to poke fun at him since he's a chubby nerdy looking white guy.

Trump being as popular he is, is depressing enough. Now there's a bunch of people trying to make memes out of someone just asking a question.


----------



## cosmicslop

kind of jealous that my mom and sister saw clint eastwood wearing pajamas and sunglasses at whole foods.


----------



## KelsKels

Lotr extended edition and tequila. Here we go.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have an appointment tomorrow.

I lost half a day of work today getting my car fixed. The Check Engine light was on.,


----------



## coeur_brise

Carolyne said:


> He asked a question at the debate and the internet became obsessed with him.


Honestly, I liked the really nice man's question of "What do you admire and your opponent." You could tell he was going to ask something polite , in a "can't we all get along" tone of voice. Apparently the name Ken Bone is just easier to remember. :stu


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> I kinda miss having a lot of free time.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm at the top of all of my classes in terms of position on the practice exams. Feels weird. Feels fake. 

I find that, whenever I feel 'excited' or 'happy' about anything while I'm in the connective vicinity of others, my being is imbued with this incredibly bitter feeling that sends a distinct message to me that my feelings are not legitimate and their crushing is inevitable, even imminent. It's a bit overwhelming, making my eyes water,my hands shake, and my face contort and distort into something alien and entirely wrong. Much like my feelings about my feelings - my environment as well. It always happens, too. Never when I'm alone; always when I'm with others and engaged in some kind of interaction. Interacting with others always, always, makes my social anxiety flare up, and I think that's, in large part, THE explanation for all of this. Regardless, it's upsetting, and makes me feel like I'm doomed to collapse into a crying pile of flesh, bones, and energy without a care in the world by the world at any moment. What's the point. What's real. Nothing's real. Nothing matters. It's all some kind of joke and I can spontaneously combust at any moment.

The biology teacher today went through a previous year's biology final. Naturally, me and the other relatively high scoring guy went up and gave most of the answers. I felt all of this. I hated every second of it, yet I loved it. What matters? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

@*unemploymentsimulator2016* 's username is so cool 



Persephone The Dread said:


> In the UK websites have to ask you if you're OK with them storing cookies (might just be UK sites,) and this one just had the option 'I consent to cookies' lol


Lol. Does that mean we should have an age of cookie consent? Like what happens if a 9 years old doesn't even know what a cookie is and accepts it?
Also it just occurred to me, if you choose no, where do they store the "This user doesn't want cookies" information if not in a cookie?!



Kevin001 said:


> I kinda miss having a lot of free time.


I fear the day that I will post this here.

@*ShatteredGlass* 
You sound like a cool guy. I personally am sorry for any girl in your school who is not your girlfriend.
Ps: Please don't spontaneously combust


----------



## ShatteredGlass

geraltofrivia said:


> @*ShatteredGlass*
> You sound like a cool guy. I personally am sorry for any girl in your school who is not your girlfriend.
> Ps: Please don't spontaneously combust


Heh. Thanks. Funnily enough, I know of a girl at my school who probably has a crush on me, assuming the way she talks to and visibly admires me is any reliable indication.  Yesterday, she literally stared at me, in awe, as I told her the grades I got for my practice english exam, responding with an exuberant "that's amazing". It was weird, lol. Sadly, I'm not really interested in her, or any girls at my school. I'm in love with someone else, who doesn't like me back. )):


----------



## Kilgore Trout

ShatteredGlass said:


> Heh. Thanks. Funnily enough, I know of a girl at my school who probably has a crush on me, assuming the way she talks to and visibly admires me is any reliable indication.  Yesterday, she literally stared at me, in awe, as I told her the grades I got for my practice english exam, responding with an exuberant "that's amazing". It was weird, lol. Sadly, I'm not really interested in her, or any girls at my school. I'm in love with someone else, who doesn't like me back. )):


Oh, the teenage years and the romances. Reminds me of my own high school years, when I had absolutely no love in my life and no one had ever loved me because there weren't even girls in our school to begin with because I live in Iran and schools are separated here and all I thought about in those years was killing myself because it was one of the worst periods of my life and my parents were constantly arguing and my grandfather was slowly dying of Parkinson's...
Yeah, good ol' teenage days


----------



## kivi

I need to buy celery to make a dish. It's not sold here so I have to spend my hours on public transport. I don't feel comfortable only going there to buy a celery so I'll buy some more cardboard and paper, as it seems everyday, we get new assignments to do with them.


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

I want to go to the UK. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Does anyone want to meet in New York?


----------



## Carolyne

Originally I wasn't sold on Trevor Noah, but he's honestly better than Jon Stewart was.


----------



## Mc Borg

Carolyne said:


> Originally I wasn't sold on Trevor Noah, but he's honestly better than Jon Stewart was.


Blasphemy! :wife


----------



## funnynihilist

I was outside looking at the moon earlier and thinking about how 100+ years ago that would have been a form of entertainment. It is mind boggling to think about all the distractions we have available today.


----------



## Kevin001

Some people try to lowkey use me, I just laugh because they think I'm dumb.


----------



## Just Lurking

It's forecast to go back up to 28°C next week with the humidity. Is this a f***ing test?


----------



## 552569

Cashel said:


> Let me know how the fried jello is.


Haha, will do. My sis said it was surprisingly good so I'll check it out. Mainly going for the funnel cake, you already knowww. :lol


----------



## KelsKels

I'm 23 and I still feel embarrassed when I buy tampons and the cashier is a male. I figured I'd get over this awkwardness by now.

Like they've probably had sisters or girlfriends.. i doubt they feel very awkward. At least I hope not. Whyyyy do I have to make it weird?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

KelsKels said:


> I'm 23 and I still feel embarrassed when I buy tampons and the cashier is a male. I figured I'd get over this awkwardness by now.
> 
> Like they've probably had sisters or girlfriends.. i doubt they feel very awkward. At least I hope not. Whyyyy do I have to make it weird?


Try buying Summer's Eve feminine wash! Lol, in high school my friend was too embarrassed to go to the cashier with it, so, being a good friend I bought it for her.


----------



## Kevin001

KelsKels said:


> I'm 23 and I still feel embarrassed when I buy tampons and the cashier is a male. I figured I'd get over this awkwardness by now.
> 
> Like they've probably had sisters or girlfriends.. i doubt they feel very awkward. At least I hope not. Whyyyy do I have to make it weird?


Yeah when women come through my line with those products especially when that is all they're buying I try my best not to make it awkward. I'm like I bet they are nervous don't be a dick and say something dumb and make the girl freak. So I try to act normal af, its no big deal. Lol.


----------



## springbreeze1

I can seriously use some beta blocker now.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I'm trying to consciously work on keeping my negative thoughts from attacking myself and others. So far it has been much more successful along with meditation.


----------



## Carolyne

My anxiety about my health is just so hard to cope with.


----------



## greentea33

I get angry sometimes and curse the day I ever entered internet land....but I suppose thats just my splitting . I forget that I've met quite a few people I like very much on da internetz. Some I never told (lol....probably very lucky for them). Some I did. But if I like you I value you and your opinion and you have made quite a big impact on me.


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling useless when someone needs you sucks.


----------



## Crisigv

Just Lurking said:


> It's forecast to go back up to 28°C next week with the humidity. Is this a f***ing test?


Don't be lying here. That would be lovely.


----------



## AFoundLady

Maybe I'll find solace in death.


----------



## Carolyne

Alostgirl said:


> Maybe I'll find solace in death.


What's going on?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Alostgirl said:


> Maybe I'll find solace in death.


Unfortunately, I can relate to that feeling. I'm sorry you're struggling so much right now.  :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady

SamanthaStrange said:


> Unfortunately, I can relate to that feeling. I'm sorry you're struggling so much right now.  :squeeze


thank you girl, love ya. :squeeze


----------



## Amphoteric

"Hairdryer+mixer turned on at the same time=black metal﻿" oh my god Youtube comments :lol


----------



## Carolyne

I feel so guilty about never making eye contact. My eyes usually water and start itching if I have to look someone in the eye.


----------



## Barakiel

These ads where politicians claim not to be politicians. Sure, perhaps you weren't one before you decided to run for office, but that doesn't change the fact you are a politician now sorry. :blank


----------



## Overdrive

Watching a 24h live stream dj mix on dailymotion, they are streaming a party in a flat in Paris. Djs are playing really good tunes.
I wonder how those peoples feel soo comfortable, dancing, laughing, having fun and etc.
I really miss the old days...


----------



## greentea33

Guess I'm going to try to make a bowl of Franken Berry. Does anyone else notice it tastes nothing like it did in the 80s if you happened to be alive and eating the monster cereals back then? 

Not sure about the other ones. I never liked Count Chocula.


----------



## Carolyne

One of my parents neighbors has their Christmas lights up. They also have a fully lit up nativity scene on their yard. According to my parents, this has been up since October 1st.


----------



## 812161

That I'm deluding myself...she'll never come be with me. What was I thinking?

Relationships...ever the noob.


----------



## millenniumman75

Carolyne said:


> One of my parents neighbors has their Christmas lights up. They also have a fully lit up nativity scene on their yard. According to my parents, this has been up since October 1st.


It's creepy when I see the Halloween lights up this early, and then those same people don't do anything for Christmas.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

millenniumman75 said:


> It's creepy when I see the Halloween lights up this early, and then those same people don't do anything for Christmas.


Why is that creepy? Maybe they don't celebrate Christmas.


----------



## Carolyne

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why is that creepy? Maybe they don't celebrate Christmas.


Lol. Seems like the most natural assumption.


----------



## greentea33

millenniumman75 said:


> It's creepy when I see the Halloween lights up this early, and then those same people don't do anything for Christmas.


I have Halloween decorations up ALL year round and nothing for Christmas.:cig

That post requires a cigarette.lol


----------



## Crisigv

My brother has decided to move out. He doesn't want to be here anymore. That makes the rest of us feel like garbage. And yes, it's what it sounds like, he doesn't want to be around us anymore.


----------



## Amphoteric

Found these super cute shoes, but the biggest size they have is UK 6 (US 8, EU 38-39)


----------



## AussiePea

Grandparents married 73 years today, pretty amazing honestly.


----------



## coeur_brise

AussiePea said:


> Grandparents married 73 years today, pretty amazing honestly.


Wow, that's awesome. Congrats to them


----------



## coeur_brise

So I tried to bleach my hair hoping to add some sort of color from an ombre coloring kit. Didn't work out, too scared to put in the hair color so now I look like an orangutan with bleached orange hair. ...sigh.


----------



## kivi

I have so many things to do. :afr They want us to add some photos we took ourselves which are related to the subject for our assignment. I don't know if they need to be new but I don't have time so I'll add the photos I took before.


----------



## 814065

It's cliche to say "killing myself" but I'm not sad it's just a reoccuring compulsive thought. Other than that I'm thinking about music and or BioMollecullar Cell Death and revitalization. A paper I'm thinking about writing for an advanced biochemistry course I want to take.


----------



## Blue Dino

My housemate's boyfriend and his friends seems to really be using our place as a party place now. They are literally here every weekend to drink and get wasted. And one of the guys there kept going "Bosan this.. bosan that.." What the heck is a Bosan?



coeur_brise said:


> so now I look like an orangutan with bleached orange hair. ...sigh.


Just in time for Halloween..


----------



## coeur_brise

Blue Dino said:


> Just in time for Halloween..


Yes. :Lol If I go to the salon to correct this, definitely will be making some sort of pumpkin spice/fall/Halloween reference.


----------



## greentea33

Im thinking about coffee but dreading trying to move to get it.


----------



## Kevin001

I really wanted to see The Girl on the Train today, oh well.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Good morning. I have to pee but don't want to move from bed so I will continue to browse the forum.


----------



## funnynihilist

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Good morning. I have to pee but don't want to move from bed so I will continue to browse the forum.


Haha.., I do this all the time! I'm actually in0 bed now as well.


----------



## funnynihilist

I have no idea what I want to do today. None!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

funnynihilist said:


> I have no idea what I want to do today. None!


Did you get up from bed yet lol?


----------



## Still Waters

I REALLY want to buy a weeping Buddha-for some reason I am deeply drawn to them. I even dreamed about buying one last night. I just can't spend money right now on anything that isn't necessary. I've found one that's perfect and I stop by the store frequently to make sure it's still there. -I'm hoping it goes on sale soon and I can scoop it up -


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Still Waters said:


> I REALLY want to buy a weeping Buddha-for some reason I am deeply drawn to them. I even dreamed about buying one last night. I just can't spend money right now on anything that isn't necessary. I've found one that's perfect and I stop by the store frequently to make sure it's still there. -I'm hoping it goes on sale soon and I can scoop it up -


I don't know why, but I thought this was really cute and I wish I could go to that store, buy it and then leave it by your front door for you to find.


----------



## funnynihilist

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Did you get up from bed yet lol?


No, still in bed...hehe


----------



## kivi

I only have to arrange my texts and pictures on this cardboard and write on it with a good font then I'm finished

:yay

for today


----------



## Nyla

Why meeee. I was asleep when some random guy calls my number demanding for a Chris Koh. WHY. I WAS ASLEEP. I CANNOT GO BACK TO SLEEP NOW. THANKS A LOT BEN VONG.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm going to celebrate my 1991th post because that's the year I was born. :yay
Shortly after I will celebrate my 2014th post, because that's the date I joined this forum. :yay
Coffee and cookies will be served.


----------



## Charmander

http://findtheinvisiblecow.com/

My new favourite website.


----------



## tea111red

:sus


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Charmander said:


> http://findtheinvisiblecow.com/
> 
> My new favourite website.


That was kinda fun, lol.


----------



## Carolyne

Family Guy's a little late on the Trump tape


----------



## Dreaming1111

Why do we wake up in the middle of the night? I just meditated for a while and then went back to sleep.


----------



## SilentLyric

another fun day of work tomorrow.


----------



## Carolyne

Pooping at 11pm on a Sunday ruins my entire week. Do I go again tomorrow morning somehow? Or I am stuck doing night poops all week?


----------



## springbreeze1

lol. I never have a scheduled time for that. But I always hope I can make myself lighter before I go out to run in the morning. Can't always do it though.



Carolyne said:


> Pooping at 11pm on a Sunday ruins my entire week. Do I go again tomorrow morning somehow? Or I am stuck doing night poops all week?


----------



## tea111red

:no


----------



## noydb

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm going to celebrate my 1991th post because that's the year I was born. :yay
> Shortly after I will celebrate my 2014th post, because that's the date I joined this forum. :yay
> Coffee and cookies will be served.


Hell yeah!!! Can't wait for that 2014th post, the party's gonna be sick! (_Casually inviting self_) :wink2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

noydb said:


> Hell yeah!!! Can't wait for that 2014th post, the party's gonna be sick! (_Casually inviting self_) :wink2:


You're definitely invited :grin2:


----------



## Carolyne

Extremely good job by Jon Oliver tearing down the two third party candidates 



 I don't get Jill Stein supporters.


----------



## Trooper

Why am I eating a magnum chocolate ice lolly in the middle of October ?.


----------



## Just Lurking

Lately, I've been seeing more and more bizarreness in people's posts here -- must be phone usage on the rise, along with their autocorrect fails...


----------



## funnynihilist

Just Lurking said:


> Lately, I've been seeing more and more bizarreness in people's posts here -- must be phone usage on the rise, along with their autocorrect fails...


The whole internet is getting to be like that. 
I blame social media as well, those sites always seem so sloppy.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Trooper said:


> Why am I eating a magnum chocolate ice lolly in the middle of October ?.


There is never a wrong time for ice cream.


----------



## Carolyne

I wish I knew what people were like when I'm not around. My presence appears to change everyone's behavior.


----------



## coeur_brise

I had one of those dreams today. We were strangely in my old house and during all that weirdness of looking back into the past, we were suddenly together alone. I knew we had to part, both in the dream and literally because it was a dream so I asked if I could sit on his lap and hug him (he was sitting down).
In this moment of closeness, I felt the urge to give him a kid on the cheek. I swear I could feel his stubbly cheek, very stubbly. He then asked when we were going to get married. Then I got scared, but I didn't want the dream to end. We got up, looked at some more things that were old and should've be left in the past. Then I woke up. Ah, love...


----------



## Trooper

Worried Cat Milf said:


> There is never a wrong time for ice cream.


Yeah that's true. I guess it's just like 'there is no wrong time for cereal', which I have been known to eat any time during the day, or night. Rice Krispies at 2am anyone ?. :grin2:


----------



## Mc Borg

Carolyne said:


> Extremely good job by Jon Oliver tearing down the two third party candidates
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get Jill Stein supporters.


Oliver's been putting the kibosh on this election.


----------



## AllTheSame

My oldest. Just texted her to see how last night went, and how today is going since she's been back with mom. I'm worried. Hoping she texts back soon. Sometimes she comes home from school and just crashes on her bed though for a few hours. I hope my ex-wife is realizing that putting herslef first is really jeopardizing the relationship she has with her daughter. I hope she realizes she has made some very bad decisions wrt raising our kids. And that's not from me, those are words that came out of my daughter's mouth. "I don't think she's making very good decisions sometimes, at all". I just hope she's doing OK.

Last Thursday night was just scary, mostly because she was with her mom, and she wasn't getting the help she needed.


----------



## kivi

There is an advertisement which I see while using this site and the brand's name is like a funny way of saying my name. I feel like it's calling me jokingly.

Also I can't seem to sleep until 3 am anymore.


----------



## Carolyne

Apparently clown porn is on the rise.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I hope I can sleep tonight. Insomnia sucks. :sigh


----------



## Crisigv

I've never gone out to a restaurant/bar to watch a sports game. I'd like to think it would be fun, and the conversation would be about the game. I hope I get to some day.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

1. Lag, lag, lag...who pulled the lag switch? 

2. I have to go to the doctors on Thursday again  I'm kinda nervous.


----------



## greentea33

I swear I spend more time fighting autocorrect on this piece of garbage thing. There must be some way to turn it off but I can't figure out anything on it. I probably don't have the patience.


----------



## TreeOfWolf

My eyes are all gooey, I should go take a bath and eat a proper meal. But it feels so good to feel safe in a forum again.

I'm such a condescending *****, I should shut up. But when I see people suffer like I did, I wish to tell them that they can try what worked for me. Better than feeling defective and helpless.


----------



## tea111red

:sus


----------



## tea111red

this one post made me think of that susan powter woman from the 90s. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

I hope they don't show up at 9....ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Maybe I should go full Britney, and shave my head in a fit of insanity.


----------



## Trooper

Why can't this nasty witch leave ?. She is not wanted here, and causes nothing but anger, bitterness, and hatred. Go, you are not wanted.


----------



## Batcat

I need the window open to help me stay cold and concentrated but I can smell fish and chips from the restaurant below my flat and it's making me hungry as ****.


----------



## feels

So I'm going to nursing school after all. I wasn't sure that I had really gotten in but now I've got orientation for November 11th. I need to get together a bunch of crap before then and I'm nervous about all of it, but I know it's the right decision. My mom is so happy.


----------



## In The Shade

I really need to apply for other jobs but I know im not good enough to get out of the one im already in


----------



## funnynihilist

Be stiff


----------



## Pongowaffle

This is the third time within a 3 month period where I caught people doing blowjobs in a public restroom. The one I walked in on today, they didn't even bother to close the stall. I had to go really bad so I end went on with my urination while they just resumed their business as I was peeing next to them. When I walked out, the stall was still opened and they were still at it.



Crisigv said:


> I've never gone out to a restaurant/bar to watch a sports game. I'd like to think it would be fun, and the conversation would be about the game. I hope I get to some day.


Lol I got tired of it honestly. When I was still hanging out with friends back then regularly, we did that often. Gets tiring always going to crappy franchise places like Hooters or Buffalo Wild Wings. Crappy food and beer selection and overpriced. All around you are macho scumbag meatheads screaming around you that are semi drunk and adrenaline running. The constant sports talk get lame after awhile when that is all you bond over. I honestly wished we had a girl or two that were into sports back then though in our group lol.


----------



## Trooper

What a very strange feeling you get, when feeling so exposed in a busy public place, doing something as ordinary as crossing the road alone, which usually causes you terrible anxiety. But then to experience it the first time with none or minimal anxiety almost makes you feel bold or even brash. Sorry, that's the best I can do to put it into word. My, but it does feel good. >


----------



## Crisigv

Everyone says they love me, I'm a great worker, we love having you around, you're awesome, blah blah blah. Until they don't need me anymore, then I'm forgotten, like I never existed, like every other time.


----------



## funnynihilist

There must be more...but I know there isn't...


----------



## Crisigv

Pogowiff said:


> Lol I got tired of it honestly. When I was still hanging out with friends back then regularly, we did that often. Gets tiring always going to crappy franchise places like Hooters or Buffalo Wild Wings. Crappy food and beer selection and overpriced. All around you are macho scumbag meatheads screaming around you that are semi drunk and adrenaline running. The constant sports talk get lame after awhile when that is all you bond over. I honestly wished we had a girl or two that were into sports back then though in our group lol.


Yeah, I guess. I wouldn't know though.


----------



## Virgo

Pogowiff said:


> Lol I got tired of it honestly. When I was still hanging out with friends back then regularly, we did that often. Gets tiring always going to crappy franchise places like Hooters or Buffalo Wild Wings. Crappy food and beer selection and overpriced. All around you are macho scumbag meatheads screaming around you that are semi drunk and adrenaline running. The constant sports talk get lame after awhile when that is all you bond over. I honestly wished we had a girl or two that were into sports back then though in our group lol.


Yeah I've been in Buffalo Wild Wings a couple of times with my one friend. It's precisely as you describe it from the food to the people. I can't even put it into better words. I was shocked how many sports people there were screaming and yelling each time. It was really intimidating for me at first, because before then I had only been to bars with people of mixed ages or just old people. There, everyone is so young. And a lot of them are very good-looking, I must admit. I definitely got a vibe that I don't belong there, though.


----------



## KelsKels

Why do npcs always walk sooooooo slooooow? Like we got sh** to do. You're giving me this quest. Let's gooooooo.


----------



## Carolyne

KelsKels said:


> Why do npcs always walk sooooooo slooooow? Like we got sh** to do. You're giving me this quest. Let's gooooooo.


Sometimes they even walk slower than your characters slowest speed!


----------



## greentea33

SamanthaStrange said:


> Maybe I should go full Britney, and shave my head in a fit of insanity.


I did it. I was young. More out of boredom though. I had my roommate at the time do it for me and for some reason he got the biggest kick out of it.

If I were to see him tomorrow he would still bring it up and think it was funnier than hell.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was playing mtg with my brother and then I mentioned that I kind of fancied chocolate or something and that the shop down the road is usually open really late. But then after the game I couldn't really be bothered but he talked me into going lol, since it's just a short walk to check. Then the shop was actually shut (obviously not open till late today.) So then spontaneously we both decided to walk to Asda which is about 50 minutes away, (the only other customers were a small crowd of very drunk people.) Then we bought stuff, then we ended up viewing this new skate park near by I tried to slide down the half pipe and stuff but it doesn't work so well with Human bodies. Then we saw a hedge hog, then we walked the long way back past the airport then saw what may have been either Halloween decorations, some kind of BDSM/fetish toy room, or possibly something related to pets in someone's open window. Then got back at 4.15am :blank


----------



## Blue Dino

I hate it when housemates will sleep with their bedroom door wide open. It feels so awkward whenever I have to walk by.


----------



## Carolyne

Persephone The Dread said:


> (obviously not open till late today.)


It was Sukkot yesterday, do you know if you have a large Jewish population near you?



Blue Dino said:


> I hate it when housemates will sleep with their bedroom door wide open. It feels so awkward whenever I have to walk by.


I hate that!


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> So I'm going to nursing school after all. I wasn't sure that I had really gotten in but now I've got orientation for November 11th. I need to get together a bunch of crap before then and I'm nervous about all of it, but I know it's the right decision. My mom is so happy.


Yay! No more slaving in the kitchen. :laugh:


----------



## AllTheSame

A fifth grader brought an axe to school yesterday here in a Houston area school. Stuck it in his backpack. To prepare for a killer clown attack. Yep. This **** is getting serious now. I think I might put an axe in my car. Can't be too careful.


----------



## AFoundLady

- Another cute guy? wow.
- Friend might possibly be gay. Wow.
- Living life yo, no ****s given.


----------



## AFoundLady

i swear punjabi music takes dope to a whole new level. Can't understand a word, mein nahi understand very well, but its awesome.


----------



## CalvinCandie2

Am I retarded? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75

Too much caffeine, I think.


----------



## Still Waters

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I don't know why, but I thought this was really cute and I wish I could go to that store, buy it and then leave it by your front door for you to find.


You're sooooo sweet,this really brightened up the day!:grin2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Carolyne said:


> It was Sukkot yesterday, do you know if you have a large Jewish population near you?


Nah I think it must only be open longer on certain days, there aren't many Jewish people here at all.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Still Waters said:


> You're sooooo sweet,this really brightened up the day!:grin2:


I'm glad!


----------



## TreeOfWolf

I'm thinking that I'm not good with forums, I don't know how to follow public conversations through threads... I'm kinda bored... yet curious.


----------



## CalvinCandie2

I need a new brain. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"I've got one son who's a kleptomaniac, the other who's in love with his own aunt -- creepy even by your standards -- and a daughter who I was forced to see naked as the day she was born."

"Come on, Cam. Kiss me like the sissy I am!"

"Right on cue. 

Oh, God. Happy Father's Day to me. Icing on the cake -- I just found out my own wife has major daddy issues."


----------



## TreeOfWolf

Actually... every 6-7 years it's a whole new you. We renew our cells and make clones. So you can have a new brain. I've been eating the nutrients necessary to have better adrenals. It works. For the brain I'd eat and supplement lots of B complex for the nerves, lots of vitamin C, fresh fats for the insulating goo, balance my electrolyte minerals to have proper electric signals, made sure to have enough red blood cells to carry oxygen (B,C, the iron is easy to get from food and a dangerous supplement, but the rest are safe). I'd make sure to have stable blood sugar to have table energy, not too high, and no crashes, by avoiding high glycemic foods (sugar, grains, corn), using fat as fuel instead (nuts, meat, cheese, yogurt, fresh butter) and slow to digest vegetables as filler instead of grains without nutritional value or other chemical garbage... I'd make sure that I'd get enough sleep, which would work to repair me if I get enough building materials instead of empty calories... I'd kick toxic people out of my life who take more than they give or make me feel miserable... Respect my own limit so I don't end up drained... Avoid stimulants that would just stress me out in an already exhausted state, resting... 

Basically fulfilling my needs and balancing them with my limits. You'll feel completely different. Magnesium is used to make serotonin, Lack of vitamin B causes dementia...

So you can have a whole new brain. Just eat the recipe to make one.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Yay! No more slaving in the kitchen. :laugh:


Lol, hell yeah. I think it'll just be nice to do something that feels like it really matters and will benefit me way more in the long run. The schooling is gonna be tough as hell/expensive but it'll be worth it.


----------



## KelsKels

Ugh debates... omg if Hillary says "excuse me, my turn." after Trump interrupts HER I will lose my sh**.


----------



## Mc Borg

KelsKels said:


> Ugh debates... omg if Hillary says "excuse me, my turn." after Trump interrupts HER I will lose my sh**.


Lol, yeah, I'll just stick to listening to Mr. Bungle. I watched the last two and don't think I can handle a third.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

identity


----------



## chinaski

what the ****. the phone i bought was located about an hour from my place but usps ****ed up and now it's in another ****ing state. **** you usps.


----------



## Virgo

I'm thinking about getting a FaceBook. Well, I have been seriously for a couple of weeks now. Anyone with SA like using FaceBook? Or dislikes it? Any advice on this please, I haven't had a FB in 6-7 years.


----------



## Blue Dino

I went for a night walk to clear my mind. Before I knew it, I walked almost 6 miles. It was a nice walk. Dog is happy. I also creepily glanced through house windows and every single TV I saw was watching the debate.



Atheism said:


> I'm thinking about getting a FaceBook. Well, I have been seriously for a couple of weeks now. Anyone with SA like using FaceBook? Or dislikes it? Any advice on this please, I haven't had a FB in 6-7 years.


If you haven't had it for 6-7 years, that means you use to have it? Maybe you can just retrieve you account and start there. Might be tough if you do not have many people in mind you want to add right off the bat. If you currently have a decent social circle or is expecting to have one soon, then by all means start a fb account. Because it would ring off some red flags if you don't have one.


----------



## komorikun

Blue Dino said:


> I hate it when housemates will sleep with their bedroom door wide open. It feels so awkward whenever I have to walk by.


Yeah, that's really annoying. Then you feel like you have to tiptoe as you walk by their room. I swear people who do that are sort of being passive-aggressive.

At one apartment I lived in, these 2 German girls had a room right next to the bathroom. They would leave their door wide open when they were awake. It was horrible. I had the hardest time pooping.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope I'm not getting sick again.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I think one of the worst feelings is when you realize that you're useless. You're not smart, you're not talented, you're not skilled at anything... It's such a sickening feeling. Your stomach ties in knots, and you rack your brain trying to think of at least one good thing you can say about yourself, but your mind's drawing a blank, and then your heart hopelessly sinks. I'd much rather be dead than experience this 24/7/365


----------



## Trooper

I never realised how much therapy had been helping me, until a crash happens, and catch a glimpse of what you left behind.

The year will be up soon, and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

My posts aren't showing. Does that mean I can say anything I want? 

*maniacal laughter* >


----------



## Dreaming1111

I think sometimes I'm just not sane.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I cannot stand people who has ghetto rap music set as their ringtone at max volume. Some of them will let it ring as long as possible before answering. There are also some that will have the most explicit phrase of a verse play in a constant loop. Is that suppose to impress people?


----------



## bewareofyou

I was just thinking about an old best friend of mine that I haven't seen in 4 years yesterday, and she just texted me.. I'm so nervous and I'm shaking but I'm gonna text her back. I'm so scared but I miss her!!


----------



## Steve French

Went to the ole crack dealers and bought a bag of reefer. Haven't smoked much at all over the past couple years, aside from when drunk, but I went and decided to have a good session, as in spend several hours getting high.

Man, mary jane ain't as I remember her. My attention span went to ****, and I spent a sad amount of time rapidly browsing through the web. Music didn't even sound as good as it does drunk or sober, I kept zoning out to the random instruments, which I found I could pick out of the mix quite well, so it might have it's applications in playing by ear. The high did not even last an hour, and then I was hungry again. I found I could not sleep afterwards, and had a terrible sleep once I finally did get there. It did make doing nothing quite tolerable, and there were the munchies, so some familiar aspects remained.

Overall, it was not that enjoyable. Maybe I ought to try straight sobriety. That always leads to boredom and liquor and harder drugs though. Might just toke up on the weekends to kill my desire to do any of that ****. Gotta get my health, mental and physical, back on track.


----------



## another lost soul

I feel worthless and helpless.


----------



## waterfairy

How badly I don't want to study right now :crying:


----------



## In The Shade

Thinking about when I wasn't depressed and so self critical of myself, when I actually used to be out with friends being a care free kid. Those were the days, now the lows are so cold and life is really miserable, I don't know wtf happened.


----------



## catcharay

I'm contemplating 5htp or dhea to reset my hormones for energy levels. When I read anecdotes of how women have reset their hormones by supplements and it veritably makes life more composed for them, I feel hopeful but at the same time skeptical. Can I actually become a positive anecdote?

Energy level today: sucks


----------



## Dreaming1111

Kevin001 said:


> I really hope I'm not getting sick again.


Hope you are not either. :rub


----------



## cmed

Twitter is streaming football games now? That's weird, but I'll take it.


----------



## cosmicslop

I have a classmate who looks like a young Sufjan Stevens, ruffled, dark hair in all its glory. Kind of shy. Plays piano. ****, he's cute.


----------



## Just Lurking

I am really over the 'found footage' / 'hand held' gimmick in movies


----------



## sad1231234

I thinking about how the number of my posts on this forum will be the only record of what i've accomplished in my life lol!


----------



## Mc Borg

Just Lurking said:


> I am really over the 'found footage' / 'hand held' gimmick in movies


Have you seen Chronicle? That's really the only movie that properly pulled it off, imo.


----------



## Kevin001

Dreamy1111 said:


> Hope you are not either. :rub


Hmm I seem to be ok, thanks.


----------



## Crisigv

It feels like I don't exist.


----------



## tea111red

how has that user managed to remember to be a guy on here for so many years now


----------



## Mc Borg

nopersonoperating said:


> how has that user managed to remember to be a guy on here for so many years now


We're going to need more info than that, dude.


----------



## tea111red

Mc Borg said:


> We're going to need more info than that, dude.


dude, i'm a woman (i guess you can think i'm a dude if you want, though)....ha.

i don't really want to call the person out too much. i'm just amazed they have kept this up for years. seems like it'd be exhausting.


----------



## Mc Borg

nopersonoperating said:


> dude, i'm a woman (i guess you can think i'm a dude if you want, though)....ha.
> 
> i don't really want to call the person out too much. i'm just amazed they have kept this up for years. seems like it'd be exhausting.


Oh, okay. Sorry about that.

Now I'm curious who it is and how you know their secret. xD
Not that I necessarily believe it, but hey, it's the internet.


----------



## Blue Dino

Likely the last warm day of the year. Glad I made the most out of it. Had a nice run. Because I hate exercising in the cold. I get so wet and soggy after i sweat and when the cold kicks in, you feel all stick and icky. Eww..



nopersonoperating said:


> dude, i'm a woman (i guess you can think i'm a dude if you want, though)....ha.


Nice.. bro.



> i don't really want to call the person out too much. i'm just amazed they have kept this up for years. seems like it'd be exhausting.


This also reminds me of this one person. Not sure if we're thinking of the same person though. :lol But I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> Nice.. bro.
> 
> This also reminds me of this one person. Not sure if we're thinking of the same person though. :lol But I guess it doesn't really matter.


thanks, homeboy! :lol


----------



## tea111red

Mc Borg said:


> Oh, okay. Sorry about that.
> 
> Now I'm curious who it is and how you know their secret. xD
> Not that I necessarily believe it, but hey, it's the internet.


i just know it from observation and from being on this site for a long time. i've seen the changes. i have a good memory, too.


----------



## Mc Borg

nopersonoperating said:


> i just know it from observation and from being on this site for a long time. i've seen the changes. i have a good memory, too.


*puts together list of male members*
Alright. It's probably an active member who's been here at least more than 5 years.
Shouldn't be too hard to narrow down. :help
@nopersonoperating
Did you ever have an avatar?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I graduated from high school today. It was surreal and vaguely terrifying - but the ceremony went fairly well. I didn't **** up on stage, embarrassing myself in front of hundreds of people, at least. The worst part of the ceremony itself was the exhibition of everyone's year 7 & year 12 school photos. Both of my photos look like garbage so everyone being able to see them made me sweat buckets.

The worst part of the evening was the reflection of my time in high school; none of it being pretty. Ravaged by constant bullying, crushing depression and accompanying anxiety, my years in secondary school have been dominated by relentless suffering rather than learning & flourishing. Many friends betrayed me; using & exploiting me for their own gain. I was typically crying on a weekly basis at the least, having mental breakdowns every other week. Dozens of people called me names and pushed me around like some ragdoll for teh lolz, knowing that I was never really in a position to retaliate. Teachers couldn't stand me because I was emotionally difficult and prone to equipment damaging & self harming fits of psychotic rage.

In a way, it's surprising that I even survived, in a literal sense. With so many suicidal thoughts and even a near-attempt at the end of year 10, it's almost bizarre that I'm not dead - murdered in cold blood by school. Year 11 more or less saved me by being a semi decent year, with little bullying, good grades, and some relief from social anxiety thanks to my newly written prescription. Depression & suicidal thoughts remained a prominent part of my life, considering I was still a socially retarded reject with no friends, but, at least my suicidal tendencies, reduced to a covert level. I was, and am, beyond the barely functional, mental-institution-worthy mess I was in 2014.

Reminiscing this stuff isn't a fun experience, kids. But it is interesting to look at myself and see how far I've come, and how much more tolerable my life is now. I still want to die more often than not, but at least my anxiety is fairly tolerable. At least people don't bully me and laugh at me until I become a violent ball of hatred. At least my teachers like me and are competent - if not excellent - at their jobs. At least I have at least some social skills. 

I survived. It feels.... good, man. Especially considering the fact that my future is looking fairly decent. One of the speeches talked about living in the present, living for yourself instead of others. I should think about that.

Idk guys. I still feel kind of ****ty, but writing this crap helps. Heh.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Be isolated, feel pain.

Reach out, feel pain.


----------



## millenniumman75

I haven't made up for lost sleep yet.


----------



## Charmander

I can't log into PSN because of some server attack and now I can't log into Twitter to complain.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

I can't wait to clock out


----------



## Just Lurking

Mc Borg said:


> Have you seen Chronicle? That's really the only movie that properly pulled it off, imo.


I haven't seen it -- just looked it up on IMDb -- it doesn't look too appealing to me.

It's a cheap way for people to make a movie, but its widespread use is also cheapening the *product*, I am finding lately. It's rampant right now in the horror genre.

I can hear their responses, "_If you don't like it, don't watch it,_" or, "_Make your own movie then..._" Yeah, yeah, yeah... I know.


----------



## greentea33

Hungry. better go find food. No monster cereal though. It's gross. Maybe it was boo berry I liked after all. I really can't remember.


----------



## Mc Borg

Just Lurking said:


> I haven't seen it -- just looked it up on IMDb -- it doesn't look too appealing to me.
> 
> It's a cheap way for people to make a movie, but its widespread use is also cheapening the *product*, I am finding lately. It's rampant right now in the horror genre.
> 
> I can hear their responses, "_If you don't like it, don't watch it,_" or, "_Make your own movie then..._" Yeah, yeah, yeah... I know.


No doubt, I agree with you. As I said, that's the only one that pulled it off or at least made the concept interesting. For example, a large part of the found footage/movie is shot via a character using his powers to levitate the camera. Something that allows more range with respect for camera angles, etc.

It's also been years since I've seen it, so maybe it wasn't all that well done. Idk. lol


----------



## PrincessV

Once you're mine, I'll treat you just like my homework. I'll slam you into the table and do you all night long.


----------



## PrincessV

I have no filter, someone help xD


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lol


I can't believe she would steal.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

PrincessV said:


> Once you're mine, I'll treat you just like my homework. I'll slam you into the table and do you all night long.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## cosmicslop

If the walls of a house of chronically depressed person who always eat frozen dinners that are still kind of cold in the middle after microwaving it could make music, they would definitely make Melancholia by William Basinski.

edit: i posted in the wrong thread but w/e.


----------



## TreeOfWolf

cosmicslop, Microwaable meals have no nutritional value, and every neglected need causes depression... So... it's the direct consequence, and being exhausted from malnutrition make you want to trust someone else to prepare your meals to save energy, but that junk won't give you any, so it's a vicious cycle until you start taking better care of yourself.


----------



## chinaski

my day off and all i've done is wait for my new phone to arrive. it's "out for delivery" so it should arrive today. should've been here tuesday but usps ****ed up and shipped it across the us. well, better go back outside and wait for the mail. god i'm a loser

edit: whoo just arrived. i can finally enjoy my day off!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

PrincessV said:


> Once you're mine, I'll treat you just like my homework. I'll slam you into the table and do you all night long.


Once your mine. I'll treat you just like my homework. I'll slam you into the table, open the zip of the .. penal, pull my .. pencil out, and after giving you a couple of sexy and thoughtful expressions then go play games instead :wink2:


----------



## millenniumman75

The adjustment of the running gear I must make now that it is 50F and windy. It will be the first time I have had to start wearing fall gear.


----------



## Overdrive

I want to find a job in Antarctica.


----------



## Trooper

Overdrive said:


> I want to find a job in Antarctica.


Clearing snow ?. It could be a job for life. :lol


----------



## Overdrive

Trooper said:


> Clearing snow ?. It could be a job for life. :lol


lol yeah, that's the point !


----------



## AllTheSame

Demon Soul said:


> Once your mine. I'll treat you just like my homework. I'll slam you into the table, open the zip of the .. penal, pull my .. pencil out, and after giving you a couple of sexy and thoughtful expressions then go play games instead :wink2:


For. Fuqs. Sake. I don't wanta get between you two I might get hurt.


----------



## Carolyne

I wish I could laugh like normal people


----------



## funnynihilist

Quick, someone ressurect the "what are you listening" thread to the "recents" so I don't have to search for it. Way too lazy and I want to post a tune!


----------



## Crisigv

Two pieces of chocolate and my stomach is already hurting. Sucks because I was craving chocolate, but it really is a good thing.


----------



## AllTheSame

My crush is being flirty, playful tonight, for the first time in a while. And I cannot get enough of it. I wish I was there with her. I wish we lived closer. She is awesome sauce. The girl is really the bomb.com.


----------



## greentea33

My cats sitting 2 inches from my face. He's cleaning fancy feast off himself because he's a pig and he's sneezed on me twice.


----------



## 812161

Since I don't think i could do it myself, I have fatal accident fantasies...weird???


----------



## PhilipJFry

I wish that I had more free time, so I can focus on writing again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Food. In particular, I wish I had some of that beef jerky left.


----------



## KelsKels

Drinking and watching YouTube videos in bed. Feeling relaxed.

Made $60 in just tips today. Spent $40 of it online because I have no impulse control, after not spending a penny for 6 months.


----------



## tea111red

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/misophonia/comments/58bfo4

lol


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

ShatteredGlass said:


> I graduated from high school today. It was surreal and vaguely terrifying - but the ceremony went fairly well. I didn't **** up on stage, embarrassing myself in front of hundreds of people, at least. The worst part of the ceremony itself was the exhibition of everyone's year 7 & year 12 school photos. Both of my photos look like garbage so everyone being able to see them made me sweat buckets.
> 
> The worst part of the evening was the reflection of my time in high school; none of it being pretty. Ravaged by constant bullying, crushing depression and accompanying anxiety, my years in secondary school have been dominated by relentless suffering rather than learning & flourishing. Many friends betrayed me; using & exploiting me for their own gain. I was typically crying on a weekly basis at the least, having mental breakdowns every other week. Dozens of people called me names and pushed me around like some ragdoll for teh lolz, knowing that I was never really in a position to retaliate. Teachers couldn't stand me because I was emotionally difficult and prone to equipment damaging & self harming fits of psychotic rage.
> 
> In a way, it's surprising that I even survived, in a literal sense. With so many suicidal thoughts and even a near-attempt at the end of year 10, it's almost bizarre that I'm not dead - murdered in cold blood by school. Year 11 more or less saved me by being a semi decent year, with little bullying, good grades, and some relief from social anxiety thanks to my newly written prescription. Depression & suicidal thoughts remained a prominent part of my life, considering I was still a socially retarded reject with no friends, but, at least my suicidal tendencies, reduced to a covert level. I was, and am, beyond the barely functional, mental-institution-worthy mess I was in 2014.
> 
> Reminiscing this stuff isn't a fun experience, kids. But it is interesting to look at myself and see how far I've come, and how much more tolerable my life is now. I still want to die more often than not, but at least my anxiety is fairly tolerable. At least people don't bully me and laugh at me until I become a violent ball of hatred. At least my teachers like me and are competent - if not excellent - at their jobs. At least I have at least some social skills.
> 
> I survived. It feels.... good, man. Especially considering the fact that my future is looking fairly decent. One of the speeches talked about living in the present, living for yourself instead of others. I should think about that.
> 
> Idk guys. I still feel kind of ****ty, but writing this crap helps. Heh.


Oh my god though! Congratulations! :yay


----------



## Blue Dino

My housemate's boyfriend and his friend is sleeping over yet again. And they have their phones charging in the living room downstairs with their custom sound notifications turned on to max volume. It's been making sounds like once per minute for each phone. One of the phones have that "aye" sound used mostly in rap songs. While the other has the "blowhorn" sound.











I might have to sleep with earplugs.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to drive by myself one morning to our mailbox, need to get on it.



Blue Dino said:


> I might have to sleep with earplugs.


You shouldn't have to. Sounds disrespectful, they are guest they shouldn't be disturbing you.


----------



## 812161

i wonder if i should buy a new video game...though, as usual, I'll totally suck at it even if I think I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## Aphexfan

Koalas...:clap


----------



## Carolyne

In the span of 3 months, 2 of my family members have accidentally gotten pregnant. Both of them were immediately dumped upon finding out, and neither are planning to abort. Now I don't care about their lives, because I'm so completely isolated from my family, I think I last talked to the most recent one 3 years ago (although my sister keeps in touch frequently) but nonetheless, because my parents care I have to talk about it and have to fake the appropriate reactions. I'm likely going to be dragged to a baby shower and I'll have to suppress the urge to tell her this is a mistake. 

The good and surprising thing that came of it, is that it seems my parents may be a little more liberal than I always assumed. When I asked "what is she going to do?" my mom responded saying "she's going to keep it." My mom knew that question was me asking about abortion, and she responded without getting angry that I asked, or adding any language like "of course" or "obviously she's keeping it." Maybe I'm reading too much into that, but it's just a little thing that makes me somewhat hopeful. 

That actually made me think again, about how my parents don't know my opinions on any topic really. When she answered she might have assumed that I'd be upset if abortion was considered an option! I should try to talk to them more, but it's very scary because I don't want to get into any heated argument, and that's a topic that could ruin our relationship. They know that I'm nonreligious but they don't entirely know what that means. When my dad talks about race I just stay quiet and I'm sure he thinks I agree with him.


----------



## Crisigv

Yes, cleaning day! Weekends were made for this. I live for it. No really, I actually feel like the only reason I exist is to clean.


----------



## Trooper

Crisigv said:


> Yes, cleaning day! Weekends were made for this. I live for it. No really, I actually feel like the only reason I exist is to clean.


There seems to be a very heavy element of sarcasm in your comment, but you seem to sound quite happy considering, so that must be a good thing ?.


----------



## Crisigv

Trooper said:


> There seems to be a very heavy element of sarcasm in your comment, but you seem to sound quite happy considering, so that must be a good thing ?.


I was being very sarcastic, lol.


----------



## Carolyne

Did the blowjob cafe thread get deleted?


----------



## Mc Borg

Carolyne said:


> Did the blowjob cafe thread get deleted?


Lol, what? I must have missed that one. xD


----------



## Dreaming1111

The world is more insane than I am........


----------



## AFoundLady

Banned. i feel so sick. Might just go to a hospital if it worsens.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Alostgirl said:


> Banned. i feel so sick. Might just go to a hospital if it worsens.


 I hope you feel better. Do you know what it is?


----------



## KelsKels

I cut a little girls hair today and it really irritated me. She was young, probably around 4 or 5 and had to sit on her mom's lap because she couldn't sit alone. Every time I touched her hair in any way, she would scream and continue to do that super annoying thing little kids do where they pretend to cry and you can tell they're really forcing it. I had a hard time not laughing because her crying sounded so forced. Of course the mom was freaking out with her.. clutching her hard and saying "Oh pumpkin I know I know I know... oh sweety you're so brave it's ok if you cry. Ohhhhhh I know it's okay!" And would just hold her tighter every time she screamed. Luckily I only dry cUT her hair and trimmed the ends. It only took like 10 minutes. 

God they irritated me though.. like that kid is going to grow up being the biggest brat ever if all you do is coddle. There are a few Mexican kids that are really young, who's parents make them get haircuts and do fades.. those kids sit better than some adults. Probably because their parents dont take any sh**. Ugh if I was ever a parent (even though I don't really like kids, and many people have told me I should never reproduce lol) I would definitely be a tough love kind of person. Life is hard.. it sucks and you don't get what you want.


----------



## AFoundLady

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I hope you feel better. Do you know what it is?


I don't know what's wrong, at all. It started with a bad fever/sore throat, and then my right head, eyebrow, eye and cheek started to hurt so bad. Like the pain level was 8 out of 10. Now my right eye vision feels so weird and my eye is really dry..I feel so physically weak and it does feel like I am gradually dying, that kind of feeling. I spent so much time caring for others and now there's no one here for me. :crying:


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Alostgirl said:


> I don't know what's wrong, at all. It started with a bad fever/sore throat, and then my right head, eyebrow, eye and cheek started to hurt so bad. Like the pain level was 8 out of 10. Now my right eye vision feels so weird and my eye is really dry..I feel so physically weak and it does feel like I am gradually dying, that kind of feeling. I spent so much time caring for others and now there's no one here for me. :crying:


Oh no, that doesn't sound good. I wish I could help you out! I wonder if it's some infection you can treat with an antibiotic?


----------



## AllTheSame

Lmao at people who cannot seem to have an adult conversation without getting overly emotional. Ffs. Grow up lmao.


----------



## tehuti88

Got my first ever flu shot today, because if I get the flu or a cold around my surgery time, they'll need to reschedule me. I don't mind the flu, I don't catch it often and handle it okay when I do, it's colds I catch easily and which bring me down. I wish there were a cold vaccine. It'd be just my luck to catch a stupid cold.

But anyway, I had to tell the pharmacist my age at one point ("Forty"...feels so weird and foreign saying that, I'm no longer young, I'm old)...then when I went into the office to get my shot, he called me "kiddo."

:|

I don't think he could have been much older than I am, if he was older than I am at all...but no matter what his age was...since when is forty "kiddo"? :| I'm not upset by it...I just find it very jarring, and it lends credence to my suspicions that most people think I'm mentally handicapped or slow or something. There's the short squat dumpy awkward girl wandering along behind her mother with her stare on the ground and her mouth zipped shut...surely she's slow, because there's no other explanation why a forty year old would be like that.

Sometimes I wonder if people are surprised when I speak and they realize I'm not slow after all...at least, not in the way they think. (I'm not counting Asperger's, which I'm just about positive I have, as being "slow." I'm only really slow at math/spatial things and social interactions and everyday living skills, and I _could_ probably learn the latter, if anyone was patient enough to teach me.)

I don't mind so much if people mistake me for a handicapped person, since I guess I kind of am...and it's better than being ignored or treated rudely, since I often really do need help...but I'm not slow, not really. I'm just ignorant and don't function well around others. 

I _feel_ like a "kiddo," but I'm definitely too old to be one.


----------



## AllTheSame

Yeah....uhmmmm....that thread needed to be locked. No doubt. If a guy had started a similar thread about women, it would have been locked for sure (as it should be). Smh though, and laughing at the same time. Wow. Pretty unbelievable. But at the same time, having been on this forum for six, almost seven years, maybe nothing should shock me anymore hehe.


----------



## KelsKels

Filled out my ballot. Voted for my girl Hillary. I really hope we have our first female president. She may not be ideal, but she's not as bad as people make her out to be imo. 

I wonder if there's somewhere I can go online that will stream the election results? Anyone reading this know???


----------



## Carolyne

KelsKels said:


> Filled out my ballot. Voted for my girl Hillary. I really hope we have our first female president. She may not be ideal, but she's not as bad as people make her out to be imo.
> 
> I wonder if there's somewhere I can go online that will stream the election results? Anyone reading this know???


Way to go! I'm not sure if I'll vote this year, but the excitement of being part of electing the first female president might beat my laziness and get me out there haha. Election results are going to be everywhere, I wouldn't be surprised if google livestreamed it, but really just go to any site, cnn, abc.


----------



## kesker

Alostgirl said:


> Banned. i feel so sick. Might just go to a hospital if it worsens.


:squeeze hope you're feeling better. :squeeze


----------



## KelsKels

Carolyne said:


> Way to go! I'm not sure if I'll vote this year, but the excitement of being part of electing the first female president might beat my laziness and get me out there haha. Election results are going to be everywhere, I wouldn't be surprised if google livestreamed it, but really just go to any site, cnn, abc.


Dooo iiit! Voting is important! I guess I'm pretty lucky though because we vote by mail in Washington. I would probably be anxious to have to vote in person. We should just be able to do it online somehow. You can do everything else online! I've looked up some news channels that stream but idk if one is better than the other for election coverage or if they'll all do it. Guess it doesn't matter too much. I've never been cable-less during an election. Growing up our tv was on faux news 24/7 and we were always kept up to date on everything. Now I'm poor and cheap so I hope I can find something good for free lol.


----------



## Don Aman

I'd like to see Kealia Ohai get a cap tomorrow. I should start eating more tortellini and less angel hair.


----------



## Just Lurking

> On average, four planes and 20 ships go missing in the Bermuda Triangle each year.


Wow, I didn't realize the Bermuda Triangle was still such a thing


----------



## Carolyne

KelsKels said:


> Dooo iiit! Voting is important!


My feeling is that it's not really important. In regard to the presidential election, my state isn't a swing state, and in regard to all the other elections, I don't even know who's running, and I'm probably not going to get informed in a short amount of time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yesterday I dropped my phone and shattered a screen for the first time, today I dropped my favourite whiskey tumbler and shattered it...tomorrow I'll drop...something and shatter it...seems the gods are showing me that my life is shattered, which means all that's left to do is pick up the pieces...


----------



## Amphoteric

oh snap truth bomb


----------



## AllTheSame

I haven't spoken a word to anyone all weekend, except for my ex-wife on the phone (*shudders*). And this is one of those rare weekends when I have some very much needed alone time. I think being with my boss for the entire day Thursday...before sunrise and long after sunset...did me in. I feel better now, actually...I have to have down time once in a while. And I've been somewhat productive....I cleaned up a little, did some laundry. But mostly have just been a bum (partly because of back problems).


----------



## coeur_brise

I just lost my train of thought. Just lost the train. The train is wrecked. FML.


----------



## Carolyne

After a few weeks of my back problems going away, I've started feeling it again all weekend


----------



## Spindrift

On the one hand, bathroom. On the other, football. 

Decisions.


----------



## kesker

Spindrift said:


> On the one hand, bathroom. On the other, football.
> 
> Decisions.












Unless you're a Rams fan. In that case, bathroom. :blank


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Please, Atlanta, win for the sake of my man. It would be great to have him in a good mood.


----------



## bewareofyou

I'm trying to end this conversation and it's not working and I just wanna binge watch this show for the rest of the night ughhh


----------



## Spindrift

kesker said:


> Unless you're a Rams fan. In that case, bathroom. :blank


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Dang it, OT.

Nooooooooooooo. FU San Diego!


----------



## tehuti88

I feel like a douche. There's a user I knew as female, but they don't identify as that anymore. And yet I've been referring to them as "she/her" all along, just because I'm so used to it and I've never dealt with using pronouns on someone who isn't male/female/trans. I notice other users using "they/them" instead. So I think I've been being a rude jerk all along when I didn't mean to, I just wasn't thinking. Should I be using "they/them," or something else I'm not aware of?

I thought of posting on their page to ask what pronouns they prefer but I feel really stupid even asking. When I don't know the proper way to speak to people (for example, different ethnicities and cultural traditions), and ask about it...let's just say that in the past it usually hasn't gone well. :sigh I know _most_ people handle such misunderstandings okay...but usually not in my case. Maybe I'm not good at asking and people always take it the wrong way, though I don't mean to be rude/insensitive. (I'm fascinated by the culture and want to learn more, but am _terrified_ of communicating with Ojibwas/other American Indians now, for example. It's always gone disastrously. :afr )

I know my questions are ignorant sometimes, but really all I want to do is educate myself and treat people the way they want to be treated.


----------



## Carolyne

tehuti88 said:


> I feel like a douche. There's a user I knew as female, but they don't identify as that anymore. And yet I've been referring to them as "she/her" all along, just because I'm so used to it and I've never dealt with using pronouns on someone who isn't male/female/trans. I notice other users using "they/them" instead. So I think I've been being a rude jerk all along when I didn't mean to, I just wasn't thinking. Should I be using "they/them," or something else I'm not aware of?
> 
> I thought of posting on their page to ask what pronouns they prefer but I feel really stupid even asking. When I don't know the proper way to speak to people (for example, different ethnicities and cultural traditions), and ask about it...let's just say that in the past it usually hasn't gone well. :sigh I know _most_ people handle such misunderstandings okay...but usually not in my case. Maybe I'm not good at asking and people always take it the wrong way, though I don't mean to be rude/insensitive. (I'm fascinated by the culture and want to learn more, but am _terrified_ of communicating with Ojibwas/other American Indians now, for example. It's always gone disastrously. :afr )
> 
> I know my questions are ignorant sometimes, but really all I want to do is educate myself and treat people the way they want to be treated.


If they really cared about pronouns I'm sure they'd have put something about it on their about me page, but just ask. You're worried about asking for no reason, just say "hey, I noticed recently that you aren't identifying as female anymore, would you like me to switch to a different pronoun?" It's that simple. I'll go ask them if you want.


----------



## tea111red

more like liar, not fortune, cookies...


----------



## tea111red

oh, the one i just opened said "modify your thinking to handle new situations." har har har.


----------



## funnynihilist

I've come to the conclusion that if you want to get anywhere these days you cannot have an ounce of introspection or conscious. You have to be as simple as a gnat only thinking about what the next thing will be.


----------



## Carolyne

tehuti88 said:


> I feel like a douche. There's a user I knew as female, but they don't identify as that anymore. And yet I've been referring to them as "she/her" all along, just because I'm so used to it and I've never dealt with using pronouns on someone who isn't male/female/trans. I notice other users using "they/them" instead. So I think I've been being a rude jerk all along when I didn't mean to, I just wasn't thinking. Should I be using "they/them," or something else I'm not aware of?
> 
> I thought of posting on their page to ask what pronouns they prefer but I feel really stupid even asking. When I don't know the proper way to speak to people (for example, different ethnicities and cultural traditions), and ask about it...let's just say that in the past it usually hasn't gone well. :sigh I know _most_ people handle such misunderstandings okay...but usually not in my case. Maybe I'm not good at asking and people always take it the wrong way, though I don't mean to be rude/insensitive. (I'm fascinated by the culture and want to learn more, but am _terrified_ of communicating with Ojibwas/other American Indians now, for example. It's always gone disastrously. :afr )
> 
> I know my questions are ignorant sometimes, but really all I want to do is educate myself and treat people the way they want to be treated.


" _It's been a complicated issue for me since I've been trying to figure myself out for a long time (and it's still an ongoing process tbh,) which is why I've never really corrected people because I don't want to make a big thing about it (especially if I later changed my mind about pronouns,) but she definitely shouldn't feel bad about it since I've personally never brought up which pronouns I'd prefer or corrected anyone on pronouns. I usually prefer neutral (or possibly male on occasion, but I think neutral makes more sense,) but if people do use female ones now and then out of habit or not knowing it's alright, since my identity is kind of both anyway._ "


----------



## AllTheSame

Wow Arizona Seattle is a 6-6 tie in overtime, omg. Stupid ****** kickers lol...lots of missed opportunities there for Arizona. Lots of missed opportunities, hard to feel sorry for them.


----------



## chinaski

one more full week of work before my vacation starts. can't ****ing wait! looking forward to traveling again


----------



## millenniumman75

Another week....


----------



## Mc Borg

Phenibut withdrawals. Time for kava.


----------



## Blue Dino

This weird giant green van has been parked around my town in random places for the past year. It's back windows are all covered with black curtains. It always sparked my curious and suspicion. Today I just learned that a woman actually lives in it. She looks kind of young too. I kind of felt bad for her. Given the culture the residents here, I hope no one gives her crap about it or call the police on her.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Some boring/stupid threads go on for weeks but some funny/interesting ones die soon :um


----------



## Kevin001

I hope everything works out.


----------



## Trooper

I had no idea just how much effort is needed and how exhausting trying to be as normal as possible actually is. I really struggled today, and was so tired halfway through. I've never used this much energy, even when my anxiety had complete control over me. I hope things get easier, as I 'm not sure how long I can keep on trying to put myself 'out there', and am worried that things could take a turn. Fingers crossed they don't, as it would be a complete waste for all this effort.


----------



## Pongowaffle

AllTheSame said:


> Wow Arizona Seattle is a 6-6 tie in overtime, omg. Stupid ****** kickers lol...lots of missed opportunities there for Arizona. Lots of missed opportunities, hard to feel sorry for them.


I always thought they play through two OT sessions before its declared a tie like soccer. I was thinking there was going to be a second OT session before they all ran towards the field and shook hands lol. Aside from those two choke field goal misses, it really was Seattle's game to win. Its a talented team on both ends. But their offensive line really is dragging them down.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I can do this, I can do this, I can do this!!! :clap


----------



## Kevin001

There is a woman that came in the other day looking all sad. She was old but had a cute skirt on. She was crying saying her mother died and she was her best friend. Said she doesn't know how she will survive now. I tried to cheer her up. Then today I saw her again, coming in looking so sad. I so wanted to hug her and say everything will be ok.


----------



## AllTheSame

Pogowiff said:


> I always thought they play through two OT sessions before its declared a tie like soccer. I was thinking there was going to be a second OT session before they all ran towards the field and shook hands lol. Aside from those two choke field goal misses, it really was Seattle's game to win. Its a talented team on both ends. But their offensive line really is dragging them down.


Yeah. The Seahawks offensive was an embarrassment...their punter probably wore out his leg, probably dropped from exhaustion. It was a really sloppy offense on both sides, poorly executed. Not many games have ended in neither team reaching the endzone, ever, during the whole game lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm so thirsty that I could drink a whole gallon of iced water...chances are I'll get a brain freeze and then this post will never be out.


----------



## Spindrift

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah. The Seahawks offensive was an embarrassment...their punter probably wore out his leg, probably dropped from exhaustion. It was a really sloppy offense on both sides, poorly executed. Not many games have ended in neither team reaching the endzone, ever, during the whole game lol.


It was really the best worst game I've ever seen. From an offensive point of view, it was terrible, but I greatly enjoyed watching the defenses go to work, particularly Seattle's. The tight coverage, blitzes, and blocked kicks were awesome to see, and the botched field goals in overtime added a level of hilarity to it that I haven't really seen in any other game.

Both teams deserved to lose and win simultaneously, so the tie was fitting.


----------



## Spindrift

I wonder how one becomes a sommelier. It's obviously a highly specialised position, but it's not like you can major in wine science at school.


----------



## Carolyne

Where can I find a girl who just wants to stay home on a Friday night and watch impractical jokers reruns? I can't even find a girl who stays home on a Monday night! People my age suck.


----------



## AllTheSame

Occasionally there are women I come across that are not fit to be mothers, they're just not mother material. And I think most of them realize they're not mommy material, and have no desire to be. Thank the gods for that. But on those rare occasions when I come across women that have children, that are really not fit to be a parent...like my ex-wife....I really start to question the sanity of the entire human race. I start to question whether we are just doomed. If you don't want to care for children...not just for the next 18 years....but for the rest of your life....then here's a clue....don't have children. I'm just amazed, just blown away, how some women (and men) can just decide to change their mind in midstream, just decide that they no longer have responsibilities anymore, just decide, on a whim, that their needs are more important than their children's needs.

I'm just...amazed, and really, really disappointed, and tbh very scared right now. And I should be. I have reason to be. Very good reasons to be.


----------



## Carolyne

AllTheSame said:


> Occasionally there are women I come across that are not fit to be mothers, they're just not mother material. And I think most of them realize they're not mommy material, and have no desire to be. Thank the gods for that. But on those rare occasions when I come across women that have children, that are really not fit to be a parent...like my ex-wife....I really start to question the sanity of the entire human race. I start to question whether we are just doomed. If you don't want to care for children...not just for the next 18 years....but for the rest of your life....then here's a clue....don't have children. I'm just amazed, just blown away, how some women (and men) can just decide to change their mind in midstream, just decide that they no longer have responsibilities anymore, just decide, on a whim, that their needs are more important than their children's needs.
> 
> I'm just...amazed, and really, really disappointed, and tbh very scared right now. And I should be. I have reason to be. Very good reasons to be.


Well unfortunately there's still a lot of pressure on women to not have abortions in the US despite it being legal. Two of my relatives who are in no position to have kids and who the fathers have been clear will not be participating, are unfortunately going through with it, because I'm sure with their religious upbringing and still living home with religious parents the idea of abortion was too taboo to even consider.


----------



## AllTheSame

Carolyne said:


> Well unfortunately there's still a lot of pressure on women to not have abortions in the US despite it being legal. Two of my relatives who are in no position to have kids and who the fathers have been clear will not be participating, are unfortunately going through with it, because I'm sure with their religious upbringing and still living home with religious parents the idea of abortion was too taboo to even consider.


The thing is, I'm talking about women like my ex-wife, who already have three teenage children, who decide that they no longer want the responsibilities that go with being a parent. That happens all too often, it seems. The whole mentality, the whole mid-life crisis seems to take over and they begin to think, "Oh, I can be 16 again, I can get away with this". And unfortunately it's at the expense of their own children's safety, well being, mental health, security, upbringing. It's really pretty sad. But it most def happens. It's happening right now with my own kids, because of my ex-wife, and I'm going to have to make some decisions, and my own children are going to have to make some decisions (they're old enough) about what's best for them. Because she can't do that anymore. Apparently she cannot even take care of herself anymore.


----------



## PrincessV

Demon Soul said:


> Once your mine. I'll treat you just like my homework. I'll slam you into the table, open the zip of the .. penal, pull my .. pencil out, and after giving you a couple of sexy and thoughtful expressions then go play games instead :wink2:


this got me hot and bothered. >


----------



## TreeOfWolf

I had a dream that I killed an intruder with a pencil once.


----------



## KelsKels

Boobs... :mushy


----------



## AussiePea

KelsKels said:


> Boobs... :mushy


Great minds


----------



## Steve French

Me this Nepalese fellow the other day. I rambled on for many minutes about Nepalese history, and I had actually mixed Nepal up with Mongolia due to my severe drunkenness. That was rather awkward. I ran into him in the hall just a minute ago. He came at me with the hand up high. We had a rather drawn out gangster handshake. I wasn't sure what I was doing. That was rather awkward as well. Man, I am just an awkward guy.


----------



## kivi

My appetite is so bad. I don't enjoy eating and I currently just eat because I don't want my stomach growl around people.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

-no longer frequenting the places I used to compare myself to others. What used to be inspirational now just stresses me out and makes me insecure. 
-wondering if I said something wrong. 
-needing to get my act together and make something of myself.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> There is a woman that came in the other day looking all sad. She was old but had a cute skirt on. She was crying saying her mother died and she was her best friend. Said she doesn't know how she will survive now. I tried to cheer her up. Then today I saw her again, coming in looking so sad. I so wanted to hug her and say everything will be ok.


aww...


----------



## Kilgore Trout

My comment on Reddit got 39 upvotes!! People love me! They love me! :yay

Also, what's with all the gay threads? Suddenly there are lots of gay threads going on.


----------



## TreeOfWolf

geraltofrivia said:


> What's with all the gay threads? Suddenly there are lots of gay threads going on.


Sorry, I landed in one gay thread, the robot suggested many similar threads, I followed them... but they were dead threads from years ago.

I can't even trust robots!

I'm slowly learning how to use a forum...


----------



## Mc Borg

My brain done brokeded.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

TreeOfWolf said:


> Sorry, I landed in one gay thread, the robot suggested many similar threads, I followed them... but they were dead threads from years ago.
> I can't even trust robots!
> I'm slowly learning how to use a forum...


lol
Never trust a robot. They just want to take over.


----------



## noydb

Job hunting sucks :x


----------



## Kevin001

nopersonoperating said:


> aww...


Yeah I hate seeing people sad.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah I hate seeing people sad.


Yeah, I can tell you are a very caring person. Don't change!


----------



## KelsKels

I don't want to go to work today.. but if I save all my tips until the 10th I should be able to pay off my cellphone. So there's that I guess.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am trying to rebuild my savings after having it nearly wiped out to its lowest level since opening the account in 2000. So far, I have nearly doubled it in six weeks!


----------



## AllTheSame

Wow. The insurance I'm going to get at work is really pretty awesome. About $160 a month to cover myself, with a good dental plan. The first $300 out-of-pocket (copays, whatever) is covered, no cost to me. An FSA, of course. Free accident insurance. Unbelievable. I was on Obamacare last year and I could not find this kind of coverage....not at this cost, not even close. I think this is really going to keep me from worrying, stressing out about something happening....I don't need to be going without insuarnce. I did it for a few months this year and saved several thousand dollars (even with the penalty I'll have to pay for having no insurance....it was worth it) but I don't need to do that for very long, it's too risky. My boss and my parents are all over my *** to get this done. And they're right, I need to do it.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Some very old elders need to just accept their age and have others drive them around instead of sticking to their tough -i can still do it- grit attitude. I flew a fighter plane across half of the pacific without a working engine and two blown wings and 10 jap planes shooting at me. I can definitely drive a car locally. A few minutes later he loses control at 15mph and drives a car into a restaurant. It freaks me out when I see one of them still driving.



Spindrift said:


> I wonder how one becomes a sommelier. It's obviously a highly specialised position, but it's not like you can major in wine science at school.


I had a friend that might have work as one in a high end hotel restaurant. He was a bartender for a few years and then became waiter in the hotel restaurant. He got to know the restaurant's wine guy pretty well. When he retired he took his position as the wine guy. He goes around recommending wine to customers and which wine goes well with which dish. He also manages the wine catalog and orders. I am not sure if that is exactly what a Sommelier is. But sounds close enough to me. I am not sure if he had to get a license or certification for it. I haven't spoke to him in years. Not sure if he is still doing that. He seem to love that job last time I spoke to him.

And the university I went to has a Viticulture major. I think that is as close as you get to wine science.


----------



## Trooper

Work in the morning. But starting to think I am overtired now.


----------



## AllTheSame

People that whine and complain, put on this huge victim mentality, and act very naive and innocent, as if they've been unjustly persecuted, they're being picked on, they're being harassed and deserve all the sympathy in the world. Poor me. Look what happened to me, when I clearly violated the rules, when I clearly know exactly what it is I was doing, and I decided to say "*** rules" and do it anyway. It's really almost entertaining. It's pretty ****** hilarious. I need a good laugh once in a while, so for that, thank you....


----------



## cosmicslop

Dealing with what could be a real case of kleptomania isn't as fun seeing it on a TV show where a woman who only dresses in purple steals a spoon. Stuff has been going missing in the house for the past several months. This cycle of my parents being in limbo with accusation, denial, and distrust is a huge headache. Since there is no real, hard proof of who's doing the stealing, I do not know if it is the person that is doing the accusing or the person being accused is the one truly at fault. We need to install hidden cameras. Either way someone needs serious mental evaluation. 

**** this. I need to finish going to school so I can finally move out.

edit: On a lighter note, surely if God was fond of puns, God would have name hell as 'The Insinerator."


----------



## In The Shade

I want to return to some kind of counselling again at some point, however my last experience with counselling wasn't that good but that was mainly due to me not doing my bit to reep the benefits from it. I find it very difficult to change, so it seems even if I do return to counselling in the near future I will be wasting theirs and my own time because I just cant snap out of this hermitin stage now. I have shut myself away due to my many insecurities and I am not sure if I can make it out of this hole I am currently in.


----------



## Mc Borg

Float tanks. I want one.


----------



## Carolyne

I'm actually going to 7 hours of sleep


----------



## millenniumman75

Sparkling water is good if it has the right sweetener in it (without raising calories!)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've wanted to take one of these DNA tests for a while to see what comes up, but they're just so expensive.






lmao at the random detour to the shop 4 minutes through the video to buy coffee. I was like 'is this happening? He's going to just keep filming the who- yep. OK then' also his reaction at the self service till to the new money was exactly the same as mine a week ago. :lol I forgot they're replacing the money with plastic ones.


----------



## tea111red

I told these people contacting me by phone was not convenient/a good option for me right now. :roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's not a lie but not the whole truth either


----------



## Carolyne

I watch late night talk shows every night now. Am I old?


----------



## TryingMara

Is there a "what are you not looking foward to" thread? I could use that now.


----------



## TryingMara

Carolyne said:


> I watch late night talk shows every night now. Am I old?


No. I don't think many old people stay awake long enough to watch late night shows..


----------



## Carolyne

I want the feeling of hugging someone


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm thinking of how angry I feel and sad and depressed I am.


----------



## Virgo

I think I have addiction problems. Before you don't take this seriously, hear me out. I think I am addicted to games. But it sort of comes and goes at this point. When I get into a "game mode" it lasts for a month or so and I could be having a perfectly normal life and suddenly it's all I want to do, 24 hours of the day, it's as though I NEED to be playing games and nothing else matters anymore even if it mattered yesterday. When I was young this used to be most of my life and now it is only coming back in spurts. But still it's really messing up my school right now. LOLLLLL ugh it's bad

Oh and I have a date tomorrow I'm scared :afr


----------



## Kevin001

I need to remember the important things in life.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Atheism said:


> I think I have addiction problems. Before you don't take this seriously, hear me out. I think I am addicted to games. But it sort of comes and goes at this point. When I get into a "game mode" it lasts for a month or so and I could be having a perfectly normal life and suddenly it's all I want to do, 24 hours of the day, it's as though I NEED to be playing games and nothing else matters anymore even if it mattered yesterday. When I was young this used to be most of my life and now it is only coming back in spurts. But still it's really messing up my school right now. LOLLLLL ugh it's bad
> 
> Oh and I have a date tomorrow I'm scared :afr


Good luck and have fun on your date! Let us know how it goes


----------



## DC1994

Always my S.A but also this great pepperoni pizza I'm eating too lol, yum!


----------



## Taaylah

Carolyne said:


> I want the feeling of hugging someone


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Pongowaffle

When I skip out on family gatherings, my mom gets very upset accuses me of not wanting to be part of the family. When I show up to them, my sisters and sister in laws and their parent in laws all snickered quietly behind my back about why I show up and instead not out dating or hanging out with friends and having a social life. It is making me really looking forward to the upcoming gauntlet of Thanksgiving > Xmas > New Years. It is becoming a decision on whether I want to piss off my mom or be ridiculed by my siblings and inlaws.


----------



## AllTheSame

Atheism said:


> I think I have addiction problems. Before you don't take this seriously, hear me out. I think I am addicted to games. But it sort of comes and goes at this point. When I get into a "game mode" it lasts for a month or so and I could be having a perfectly normal life and suddenly it's all I want to do, 24 hours of the day, it's as though I NEED to be playing games and nothing else matters anymore even if it mattered yesterday. When I was young this used to be most of my life and now it is only coming back in spurts. But still it's really messing up my school right now. LOLLLLL ugh it's bad
> 
> Oh and I have a date tomorrow I'm scared :afr


Good luck, you'll do fine, just have fun 

Or....how did it go?

Not sure which to ask at this point lol. I hope it went well though, seriously. Mostly I hope you had fun that's the most important thing with dating I think.


----------



## Dreaming1111

My therapist says I need to try to socialize more and volunteering is one way. But volunteering will only lead to more angst. I tend to absorb other people's suffering energy so I would try to be helpful but would take in the suffering the people or animals are feeling. How can that help unless I learn to deflect that suffering/negative energy. It would seem I would need to learn to build a better way to deal with not absorbing and deflecting other's negative energy. It's what I am working on but it does not happen over-night....


----------



## Carolyne

I haven't had depression in years but I feel like I might be depressed right now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's 1am so time to go out skateboarding like all the well adjusted people.


----------



## Carolyne

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's 1am so time to go out skateboarding like all the well adjusted people.


I wanted to learn to skateboard and bought one when I was 17-ish, but I never learned. Always so envious of those skaters, being cool all the time. My fat *** would've probably ended up hospitalized if I actually took it seriously and tried.


----------



## Mc Borg

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's 1am so time to go out skateboarding like all the well adjusted people.


Lol, I like to ride (a bike) late too.


----------



## Carolyne

I don't know what to do


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Saw a small deer while I was out which was cool. Also this one person's porch light lit up as I passed their house and there was a Greek/Roman head statue sat there in their window staring at me which I found kind of hilarious. This vaporwave track just started playing in my head.

---



Carolyne said:


> I wanted to learn to skateboard and bought one when I was 17-ish, but I never learned. Always so envious of those skaters, being cool all the time. My fat *** would've probably ended up hospitalized if I actually took it seriously and tried.


I used to skate a little as a child/young teenager since I was into skating video games and this one TV series that involved a group of teenagers that travelled around skating which I thought was awesome, but I could never do any tricks or anything. I haven't skated in years actually this is the first time probably since I was like 13/14 lol.

It went OK though when I got used to it, I thought I would keep falling off too.



Mc Borg said:


> Lol, I like to ride (a bike) late too.


lol this is new for me, because my sleeping pattern is beyond messed up these days.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Persephone The Dread
Yeah, the wildlife is one of the perks of riding late. In the summer here we have tons of firefies. Nighttime during the summer is my favorite time to ride the trails. So beautiful.

I'm thinking about how much I wish my apartment had a bathtub.


----------



## Virgo

@Worried Cat Milf @AllTheSame Wow thanks guys  It went really well!! I think I misinterpreted the date, it turned out he brought his friend with him, haha. They were awesome. I think I said something derpy once or so but they were really cool and I felt comfortable quickly.  Then they both fought each other for the bill like nice gentlemen, as sexist as that is LOL

What's even more nice, is well, it was past 6pm and I didn't eat all day yet. I just went straight to school when I woke up and got out at 5:50. So I was _starving_. I was going to go to this diner anyway even if he didn't show but I had to tell him my phone was dying. Well, it died when I got there, so I had no way of contacting him whatsoever. But I had told him the name of the diner I originally suggested. So I actually finished eating and was going to go home and HE CALLED THE DINER! And the employee found me. He was on the diner phone telling me he's so sorry and he'll be right there  How awesome is that? Then the people at the diner took my phone and charged it for me when they found this out XDDDDDD

Can you imagine one of them somehow miraculously manages to go on this website and reads this? LOL. The story is so specific. He'll know it's me. I think I would just die laughing at my bad luck. Anyway we plan on hanging out again soon wooo :boogie


----------



## duvalsi

Hmm, a couple of things..why no one on an app is messaging me, am I really that hideous? Yet I never reach out to anyone cause of fear of rejection. Anxious about Monday due to a brand new work area. I'm next to 2 current coworkers who also got transferred but will be surrounded by dozens of new strangers (plus I need to find a new place to hide when needed). Plus how much melatonin I'll need to take Sunday as I somehow have to be there at 7am for training :S


----------



## Spindrift

I'm impressed that I used to post on here enough to still have averaged over a post a day, despite taking a few years off.


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's 1am so time to go out skateboarding like all the well adjusted people.


O: tbh I've always suspected you were a sk8er boi.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Atheism said:


> @Worried Cat Milf @AllTheSame Wow thanks guys  It went really well!! I think I misinterpreted the date, it turned out he brought his friend with him, haha. They were awesome. I think I said something derpy once or so but they were really cool and I felt comfortable quickly.  Then they both fought each other for the bill like nice gentlemen, as sexist as that is LOL
> 
> What's even more nice, is well, it was past 6pm and I didn't eat all day yet. I just went straight to school when I woke up and got out at 5:50. So I was _starving_. I was going to go to this diner anyway even if he didn't show but I had to tell him my phone was dying. Well, it died when I got there, so I had no way of contacting him whatsoever. But I had told him the name of the diner I originally suggested. So I actually finished eating and was going to go home and HE CALLED THE DINER! And the employee found me. He was on the diner phone telling me he's so sorry and he'll be right there  How awesome is that? Then the people at the diner took my phone and charged it for me when they found this out XDDDDDD
> 
> Can you imagine one of them somehow miraculously manages to go on this website and reads this? LOL. The story is so specific. He'll know it's me. I think I would just die laughing at my bad luck. Anyway we plan on hanging out again soon wooo :boogie


Nice!  Glad it went well, even with his friend being there. My heart melted when I read the part about him calling up the diner and then the diner charging your phone. That's frigging cute as hell, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm not sure if I'm paying for lunch or not, I need to be saving money.


----------



## Amphoteric

:lol


----------



## AllTheSame

@Atheism that's awesome  It's cool that he called the diner, and they helped you charge your phone. I wouldn't say it's a bad sign or anything that he brought a friend. You guys (if you feel a "vibe" there, a connection) can most def start out as friends and then go on some "serious" dates later lol. There's not a better way imo and from my experience than starting out as friends anyway. You here a lot of negative talk on this site about being "friend zoned" but I really think being friends is an awesome way to start out a relationship.

Good to hear it went well. Hope you guys go out again.


----------



## Mc Borg

I feel great today. Phenibut is the best thing ever.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> O: tbh I've always suspected you were a sk8er boi.


lol well I used to skate a little, but not much. It was really popular in the late 90s and early 2000s for some reason.

Not sure why this post has a clipboard smiley (using phone,) but oh well.

---

edit: I bumped the thread I made a while ago about the original version of this video, but the thread was moved to a practically dead forum section so... May as well add this to this post (I know no one cares lol, I just post everything here):

Not surprised this happened since it's happened to other people I follow before based purely on disagreements, but still dumb:


----------



## Kevin001

So much stuff to do not enough time.


----------



## Trooper

When you've struggled for so long, but then eventually get to a point that things have improved enough that you can actually see a change. But then feel that you are now in unknown territory, that you have never travelled before, what do you do next ?, as the journey you are travelling is still far from over...

Edit: I'm actually feeling pretty scared right now. I'm worried about my next course of action in a situation I have never been in in my entire life. If I make the wrong choice or decision, everything may come crashing down, and that is something really don't want to happen. I really need help with this.


----------



## Trooper

I'm really worried that I may have upset someone. If that is the case, I'm really sorry, as that was not my intention at all. 

It can be very difficult when asking someone you don't really know, questions that you hope seem ok to ask, even though a lot of thought has been put into choosing those questions (to make sure awkward situation don't arise) before actually asking them.

I guess I still have a lot to learn...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Trooper said:


> I'm really worried that I may have upset someone. If that is the case, I'm really sorry, as that was not my intention at all.
> 
> It can be very difficult when asking someone you don't really know, questions that you hope seem ok to ask, even though a lot of thought has been put into choosing those questions (to make sure awkward situation don't arise) before actually asking them.
> 
> I guess I still have a lot to learn...


It wasn't on purpose, they should understand.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

I just spray painted toy guns for my Halloween costume, they look pretty legit aside from the orange tip. Now I want to spray paint more things until it runs out. Oh, and that clacking sound when you shake the can, amazing. I am so satisfied.


----------



## KelsKels

I'm running on fudge and coffee. My body feels exhausted. I've done 12 haircuts in 4 hours. Kinda regretting coming back to this job. But I've already made 40 bucks in tips alone. So 80 total. I guess that's worth.. maybe.

Also started taking 5htp and St John's wort. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Carolyne

KelsKels said:


> I'm running on fudge and coffee. My body feels exhausted. I've done 12 haircuts in 4 hours. Kinda regretting coming back to this job. But I've already made 40 bucks in tips alone. So 80 total. I guess that's worth.. maybe.
> 
> Also started taking 5htp and St John's wort. We will see how it goes.


How much are you supposed to tip a hairdresser?


----------



## KelsKels

Carolyne said:


> How much are you supposed to tip a hairdresser?


Most people give a typical 15% so usually $2 but we have lots of regulars that just give us a 20 and we keep $6 as a tip.


----------



## Carolyne

KelsKels said:


> Most people give a typical 15% so usually $2 but we have lots of regulars that just give us a 20 and we keep $6 as a tip.


Oh, wow, $20 is the cost of just a haircut at any of the places near me.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get running.


----------



## KelsKels

Carolyne said:


> Oh, wow, $20 is the cost of just a haircut at any of the places near me.


Well we are more of a barber shop than a salon.. we only do cuts. No style no color nothing like that. Mostly just men's clipper cuts and fades.


----------



## bewareofyou

I think I still have a crush 2 years later


----------



## AllTheSame

Oh. My. God. For fuqs sake man.

*drools on keyboard*

Ffs.

I really think her sense of humor, her personality turns me on as much as her body, face, smile, that smirk, her eyes.

*sigh*


----------



## shantanu

I am always thinking about why people cough every time I look at their faces

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


----------



## shantanu

Is it good to be alone or I just need a relationship with girl. All my so called friends have girlfriend and that I have sad and no gf makes me sick.

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolyne

TIL that in the US legal system, a court can use gender and race in estimating how valuable a person's life is (for payment after they die). As you'd sadly expect, a woman's life is worth less than a man's, even when the woman has a higher education, and it's fine to assume a hispanic child has a lower value because they're less likely to go to college than a white child.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

I hate when I close all my apps including Spotify and the music is suddenly gone


----------



## AllTheSame

Carolyne said:


> TIL that in the US legal system, a court can use gender and race in estimating how valuable a person's life is (for payment after they die). As you'd sadly expect, a woman's life is worth less than a man's, even when the woman has a higher education, and it's fine to assume a hispanic child has a lower value because they're less likely to go to college than a white child.


That's really sad. It's sad to me that they don't even consider "non-economic loss" in most cases. I really don't know how you can put a value on a human life but if you're going to try to do it at all then how can you not take into consideration the "non-economic loss".....just sad.

https://courses2.cit.cornell.edu/sociallaw/student_projects/victimcompensation.html

I don't doubt that a woman's life is "worth" less than a man's according to the US legal system but where did you get your information from? (not questioning that it's true I'd I'm just curious and would like to read more).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

**** I wish I could teleport


----------



## Carolyne

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I hate when I close all my apps including Spotify and the music is suddenly gone


How do you like spotify? Is the free version worth using?



AllTheSame said:


> That's really sad. It's sad to me that they don't even consider "non-economic loss" in most cases. I really don't know how you can put a value on a human life but if you're going to try to do it at all then how can you not take into consideration the "non-economic loss".....just sad.
> 
> https://courses2.cit.cornell.edu/sociallaw/student_projects/victimcompensation.html
> 
> I don't doubt that a woman's life is "worth" less than a man's according to the US legal system but where did you get your information from? (not questioning that it's true I'd I'm just curious and would like to read more).


That post was triggered by someone sharing this article with me https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/business/wonk/settlements/


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

@Carolyne I pay for it lol, it takes up a lot of my phone memory hehe. But I love it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

public transport ****ed up now I'm 7 rows back from stage  serms ok view if. these two people don't move. Also if anypne crowd surfs I'm prob too far back. Was too far right (lol not that right,) last time but noticed that happened. OK moving theyre too tall to risk it, singer is short too so not good combo


----------



## Persephone The Dread

please be 15 mins and not an hour. Don't start at 9...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

looks like it's starting at 9. Feck. I'm so hungry too.


----------



## The Starry night

Im back...


----------



## funnynihilist

The Starry night said:


> Im back...


As opposed to being front? 

But seriously welcome back to the partay.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol cheering just sound tech guy who I think is called Brett.. Based on cheering at last concert


----------



## The Starry night

funnynihilist said:


> As opposed to being front?
> 
> But seriously welcome back to the partay.


Hehe ...

Thank you >


----------



## bad baby

Everything went wrong today. Am poor and unhappy. I miss Italy >;(


----------



## feels

I got all my required documents turned in to nursing school yesterday. Really glad to have it all out of the way. Orientation is on November 11th. I'm nervous but really excited too. I hope there's someone in the program I can connect with. Or at least like just feel comfortable with everyone pretty quickly because it'll make everything so much easier.


----------



## Carolyne

feels said:


> I got all my required documents turned in to nursing school yesterday. Really glad to have it all out of the way. Orientation is on November 11th. I'm nervous but really excited too. I hope there's someone in the program I can connect with. Or at least like just feel comfortable with everyone pretty quickly because it'll make everything so much easier.


That's really cool! How long does nursing school last?


----------



## KelsKels

Just cut super curly afro hair. My coworker came up to me afterwards and said "Hey that looked really good. I've never cut hair like that before. I saw them come in and I knew it was my turn and so I just ran to the bathroom. You have any tips for me if I have to cut hair like that?" I told her it's hard and I don't have much practice either.. but that the best tip I could give her is to not run to the bathroom next time and skip haircuts because you won't learn.

Ugh I hate people. Like why would you tell me that? Thanks.. you made me work harder because you didn't want to. I'm still learning too.. I'm not good either at that kind of hair. Whatever. Now I have more practice and a nice tip. Still makes me angry though.


----------



## TryingMara

Ah, there it is. Should've known I can't have a day without something sparking that crushing shame and self-loathing.


----------



## feels

Carolyne said:


> That's really cool! How long does nursing school last?


I think to get ADN will be about 4 semesters so about two years I think. Gonna go after BSN after that which will be about 2 more I'm assuming. I'm just worried about what I'm gonna do about money in the meantime lol. I'll be able to work a little but a lot of the bills gonna fall on my boyfriend for a bit. So, I feel bad about that but in the end it'll be worth it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

God dammit, I have no money for Titanfall 2 :/ im hearing many good things about that game at the moment...


----------



## Taaylah

I feel sad about nothing and everything


----------



## chinaski

4 days till my vacation starts. can't wait.



AllTheSame said:


> Oh. My. God. For fuqs sake man.
> 
> *drools on keyboard*
> 
> Ffs.
> 
> I really think her sense of humor, her personality turns me on as much as her body, face, smile, that smirk, her eyes.
> 
> *sigh*


don't know who she is but










i'd split her like lumber


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

I feel like death. I need water so bad, but I'm pretty sure I'll fall down on my way to get it lol. HALP. But at least the party was fun and I wasn't awkward.


----------



## Overdrive

JBL


----------



## AllTheSame

chinaski said:


> don't know who she is but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd split her like lumber


Lol that's Amy Schumer, that's my girl. She is a little thick. But the girl has got it going on. Ffs. And if you knew who she is you'd realize she would use you, abuse you, then send you on your way before you even knew what hit you. She would break you in two. I think she's very pretty and I happen to like some curvy women, but it's her personality that does it for me. 120 miles per hour with her hair on fire. Totally unapolagetic. In your face. This is who I am, deal with it. I love that.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

@AllTheSame did you watch Train wreck?


----------



## Trooper

Worried Cat Milf said:


> It wasn't on purpose, they should understand.


I think it's all good. Just me over thinking things, as usual. :eyes


----------



## AllTheSame

@Worried Cat Milf Yeah I loved that movie. I thought John Cena did a good job also. And if you look at the credits it's actually kind of funny....I can't remember exactly what they called them, but....there's one night stand #1, then one night stand #2, #3, #4...ffs. I love the scene where she comes back into her apartment one Sunday morning...she's doing the walk of shame...in the same clothes she was in Saturday night, and the doorman says "Hey!!! There you are, church must have gotten out late this morning" and she gives him this fake laugh and a go-to-hell stare. Ffs. Only Amy could do that and pull that off like that.


----------



## cmed

Just 1 more day until we start having Christmas music and decorations relentlessly shoved down our throats for 2 months.


----------



## Trooper

cmed said:


> Just 1 more day until we start having Christmas music and decorations relentlessly shoved down our throats for 2 months.


Yay! for commercialism...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When you get notifications on your YouTube video, but they make no sense:



> the Vietnamese





> "That's for John Lennon, ye yankee fockin' coont!"﻿


Then you realise they're film quotes about the location you filmed. Haven't seen that film..


----------



## The Starry night

Fever Dream said:


> Never doubted it. :b


:nerd: lool nice one.


----------



## Carolyne

Surprise thunderstorm


----------



## AllTheSame

The Starry night said:


> Im back...


Where'd you go, woman? You've been kind of scarce around here lately. Was about to get a search party together lol.


----------



## AffinityWing

I've been sneezing all day and now my nose is starting to feel snotty and runny at the same time. I also feel a weird slight headache coming in. I hope it's not a cold.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Ich denke ich bin ja aber toll! :grin2:


----------



## Carolyne

After fighting World War I, Australia turned it's army to fighting birds. They called it the Great Emu War. They lost.


----------



## AllTheSame

Getting ready to watch game 5 of the Fall Classic. This is like game 7 for the Cubbies. If I had money to put on this series I would not have bet against the Cubs, no way. I would've thought they would have taken it four or five games. Not the other way around lol.


----------



## Taaylah

I saw a woman at the store today. She was pregnant and shopping with her husband. I don't know why but it struck a chord with me. They were so in love and happy, it almost made me want to cry of happiness for them. 

I also saw a co-worker at the store helping his elderly mother grocery shop, and I thought that was sweet. He's a middle aged man, but the way he was talking to his mom I could see him as a kid again. It's interesting to me to see 'adults' interact with their parents, because some things never change.


----------



## Just Lurking

I don't know why it takes such effort for me to just send someone a text.


----------



## Carolyne

I got the fever down but damn I cannot afford to be actually sick right now, what's tomorrow going to be like?


----------



## The Starry night

AllTheSame said:


> Where'd you go, woman? You've been kind of scarce around here lately. Was about to get a search party together lol.


Been really anxious so i had to stay away forn the net and try to keep sane. Im feeling somewhat better though so will be posting a little more. Missed you all. *group hugs*

lool awww thats so sweet *hugs*


----------



## charmingSkies2537

About how stuck I am in life at the moment, and the fact I have no close friends and I've never had a job and my life is just a pointless mess... regardless, I try my best everyday to NOT give up hope.


----------



## Carolyne

This is the most amazing and cutest thing in this whole god-damn world that gives me hope


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Carolyne said:


> This is the most amazing and cutest thing in this whole god-damn world that gives me hope


I saw this on Friday! Made me so happy.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

AllTheSame said:


> @Worried Cat Milf Yeah I loved that movie. I thought John Cena did a good job also. And if you look at the credits it's actually kind of funny....I can't remember exactly what they called them, but....there's one night stand #1, then one night stand #2, #3, #4...ffs. I love the scene where she comes back into her apartment one Sunday morning...she's doing the walk of shame...in the same clothes she was in Saturday night, and the doorman says "Hey!!! There you are, church must have gotten out late this morning" and she gives him this fake laugh and a go-to-hell stare. Ffs. Only Amy could do that and pull that off like that.


Haha, yeah! I also thought John Cena was good in the small role he had.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Carolyne said:


> This is the most amazing and cutest thing in this whole god-damn world that gives me hope


That's so cute. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Carolyne

My head feels like it's floating :cry


----------



## AllTheSame

How about them Cowboys lmao. That was an awesome game. Just ****** awesome. Yeah I'd say 6-1 is not a bad way to start the season.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> 'I did fall in love about five years ago. Fell in love five years but... With somebody I invented which isn't ideal. And he was based on somebody who existed but because I had such low self esteem I took every negative attribute I felt about myself, converted those into positive attributes, and projected those onto him. Thus he would heal me, and complete me in my life. Initially I just liked him because he was really thin. Like thinner than me, ill thin. A lot of it is narcissism really, I've realised my type is me, but better. Which I think is OK I just need to find someone who wants himself but much, much worse.'
> 
> 'I went to see him in this play he was in, and he was really vulnerable on stage. And I really like- vulnerability to me is quite sexually appealing, I don't know if. You know there are people who are like well we know what we're doing, we've done it before, we'll do it again. Everything's fine. To me it's a lot more sexy if someone's a bit, oh I feel faint. It's hot right?'
> 
> 'So I went to see this play on the press night so I could perhaps meet him afterwards. And weeks had been building up to this moment, and all I could manage when I saw him at the party was a kind of polite nod, and I don't know if he saw it he didn't nod back, and then I felt awkward about approaching him at all. And an hour went past and I couldn't approach him and then I saw him leave, I saw him leave the theatre his rucksack on his back his little beanie hat on his head and as he got further and further away, it became harder and harder to move and he was gone.'
> 
> 'Three weeks go by of pain, sadness, regret. I've turned him into the only person I could possibly be with in my life. A lot of it was ego I just felt that he was going to become a great actor, he could make people cry and I could become a great comedian and make people laugh. And if we were together we could be like a two man Robin Williams. All the talent of Robin Williams but in two separate thin men.'
> 
> 'And I didn't know how I was going to meet him again and then I was in a shop in Convent Garden, in a shop that sells vintage clothing, and he was there, in the shop. I felt in that moment that God had brought us together. I don't feel that now so much because it feels like the thought of a deluded moron.'
> 
> 'But I feel, that actor was in that shop at the same time as me and I don't believe in coincidences I think coincidence is a word we've invented for something we don't quite understand yet.'
> 
> 'But for what ever reason he was in that shop I knew I had to approach him because this was a moment, and I couldn't have anymore regret. I also knew I couldn't go up to him with my personality. I don't know if you can tell by the tone of my voice. This is not a voice that lends itself to getting sex or relationships. What you need is a less anxious, a cooler voice.'
> 
> 'I didn't want to be that guy in front of this actor. In my ideal world I would have been able to go up to him and just say hey, how are you? I saw your play the other week it was great. 'Oh thank you, of course, I remember the nod.. Why are you crying?' I've got too many sinks''
> 
> 'I don't know why but I feel I need to ask you if you want to get some coffee or something and I don't know, if that works out maybe we could move to the country together'
> 
> 'OK well let me just purchase this effortlessly cool cardigan, and we can talk to an estate agent.'
> 
> 'Here's what actually happened. Because of my personality I saw him there he hadn't seen me. He was about a metre from me, there, that thin. And what I thought, for some reason, what would be really cool and seductive would be to just stand in the middle of the shop and shout his full name. He turned around, alarmed. I could see the terror in his eyes but because I'd started at a certain volume I thought it would be too odd to get even quieter. So I just started shouting about the good reviews his play was getting and he was going 'Oh I don't really read reviews' and he's all timid and vulnerable which is why I love him.'
> 
> 'And I think the difference between us, because I think we were both quite shy as children, I say I think I did a lot of research on him. But he retained this shyness and it makes him beautiful and sensitive, and I decided shyness was something to be overcome and I think it's in our training. He went to a really good acting school in London where he was taught to nourish his sensitivities, and nurture his vulnerability and that's what makes him a great actor. I went to a Saturday morning stage school in Essex where we were taught if we were singing, dancing, acting, just do it loud. So I didn't become good at any of those things but when I danced people heard.'
> 
> 'So I'm there still shouting at him. And I realise I've got to make some kind of lasting connection with him. And I ask, it occurs to me to ask, you must be very busy at the moment, but do you have a night off? He says I have Monday nights off, I know a very cool club night that happens on Mondays. It's very cool to me because it's such a contrast as the Essex nightclub I went to for three years in Romford. Three years between the ages of 18 and 21. Three years every Saturday night. Because nobody told me, that London was close.'
> 
> 'And you had to wear black trousers to get in, black shoes, untucked shirt. And I don't like it when the dress code is basic dick. I think it's restricting.'
> 
> 'but now I was in London talking to this actor and I suggested this wonderful avant guard club on a Monday night which he hadn't heard of, which meant that I could say I'll email you the details. He said OK, I now had his email address, he gave me his email address. I triumphed over this fear of rejection this fear of being in the moment. I had his email address. And then this final moment where we seemed to level out. Up till then I'd been his crazed, desperate fan, and then just as I was leaving he asked oh do I know you from something? And then I said in as quiet and modest a voice as possible oh I sort of do this small pop show on channel 4 but it's on fairly early in the morning you probably haven't seen it. Thinking that he'd say of course you're really funny, you're really funny, not OK in the same tone as my grandma when I showed her my *******.'
> 
> 'I went home and I composed the most beautiful, funny little email. Six friends confirmed it was a beautiful, funny email. I pressed send and this is very much the end of this story. He never emailed back. It's not funny is it? It's not a funny ending. So not only did he ruin my life for five years, he's ruined this.'
> 
> 'It's my fault for chasing this fantasy of this quiet, mysterious actor type. That's what I've always gone for some sort of. And I didn't know what it was, I didn't know why I kept going for the same sort of weird, vulnerable, quiet person. And then I realised it comes directly from being about 15 years old and watching the teen drama my so cold life starring Jared Leto as Jordan Catalano. You may woop and cheer, but that program has left me damaged. Everyone I've ever gone for has been some version of Jordan Catalano. I watched the DVD to see what I was to do about this, and I wanted to watch the DVD to see what it was about this character. And I figured it was these three things. Number 1 he has about four lines in every episode, number 2 he has long hair that sometimes falls over an eye and he'll tuck it behind his ear, which is amazing isn't it? It's just amazing. And the third thing is that his main character trait is that he's dyslexic. And that's all I've ever wanted a near mute, with long hair and learning difficulties.'
> 
> 'And there's nothing wrong with any of those things. I want to say, if that describes you in any way. I'd like to meet you.'
> 
> 'Recently I went to see a play in which there was an actor that I fancied because if you don't seek some therapy, life repeats. This time I was better connected, I knew the playwrite we went to eat after the play. I was sat next to the actor that I fancied. I was talking to him about some of the stuff that we've been talking about tonight. That thinking makes it so, that we can create our own reality, and even if you don't buy into it in any kind of spiritual sense you can still see that we live in a culture where you can order stuff online and it comes within the next day or two. We live like that now, and so it's frustrating to not be able to order a specific Human being from the universe and have him come towards you. He said 'well who do you want' I say, and I hadn't thought about this for a while, I say 'I want Jared Leto'
> 
> 'He then says in that moment, I just did a film with Jared Leto, where I play the younger version of his character. I didn't know what to do with that. I'd only just ordered him. He then says out of his mouth, do you want to see a sex scene I did as the young Jared Leto. I say 'yes' he pulls out his iphone, shows me himself having sex as Jared Leto with long hair and naked, and I say 'oh that's nice.' And it's so close to the fantasy I don't know what to do. That's the root fantasy. That's the young Jared Leto. It's even closer to the fantasy then the actual Jared Leto in real life now.'
> 
> 'Who oddly I did meet in Thailand a few years ago. I didn't realise it was Jared Leto I said 'you look a lot like Jared Leto' and he said 'I am Jared Leto' I wasn't ready for that. So all I could manage to say was 'your beauty in requiem for a dream detracted from the narrative' He thanked me and walked away.
> 
> 'This was so close to the fantasy, and also there was the fear of rejection as there always is. I felt like there was a flirty vibe between us but I wasn't sure, and I had to be sure. It was too close to the fantasy, there was a fear of rejection so I did what I always do, I ignored him completely, became friends with somebody he knows quite well and now every Sunday she is teaching me piano.'


lol still hilarious.


----------



## Winds

What actually links us together? Because I have no clue.


----------



## AussiePea

2 long, hard weeks and I'm finally going home.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I can go in and out and its not a lot of people.


----------



## isaokomori

this exactly


----------



## Overdrive

I really should try cold approach with women.
Doing this as a social experiment might help with social phobia.


----------



## AFoundLady

Overdrive said:


> I really should try cold approach with women.
> Doing this as a social experiment might help with social phobia.


cold approach?


----------



## Overdrive

Alostgirl said:


> cold approach?


http://www.wikihow.com/Cold-Approach-a-Girl

wikihow.com solves all problems lol


----------



## Winds

Persephone The Dread said:


> suffering












The intricacies of human interaction never ceases to amaze.


----------



## herk

hopefully this goes alright


----------



## TryingMara

You are not the only one who has rough days or is going through a rough patch. Stop downplaying everyone else's struggles.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Blue Dino said:


> And I just found out my housemate is planning to throw a Halloween party here tomorrow. So her boyfriend and all of his ghetto wannabe friends will be here. Knowing them, a few of them are gonna be piss drunk and all pass out in the living room overnight. So I would likely just be holed up in my room upstairs the whole time. Or I might probably just take my dog and hang out at a Starbucks late into the evening. Or just take a two hour walk. But it is suppose to be raining hard starting in the evening. Gonna be a lovely Halloween.


If you know your way around the circuit breaker and your housemates are idiots, you can always cut power to part of your house and fake a electrical problem. Blackout, no party. Let's just say I have done something similar before lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Once again insecurities win and I'm alone without my only friend. Dafuq.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why do I post things.


----------



## cosmicslop

Disappointed to see how nobody in California didn't decide to give no ****s and make a prop 64 tv or radio ad about some kush named Mary Jane asking cali citizens if they'll still need her and feed her when she's 64, vote yes. I thought people in politics loved taking classic rock songs for their own agenda.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ha ha!! My ex-wife just sent me a pic of my 13 year old daughter....she dressed up as Neytiri from the movie Avatar. We were worried we wouldn't be able to find the blue body paint, and the glitter and darker blue body paint for her stripes. She looks awesome. She is almost totally blue lmao.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Is it possible to not understand yourself? To wonder why you do what you do and make the choices you do and it's sometimes as if someone else is doing these things. I don't understand myself sometimes and that can't be a good thing.


----------



## Kevin001

Treat her right Kevin....treat her right.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm starting to wonder if my new manager thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## KelsKels

Watching LGR makes me always feel so nostalgic and want to look up stuff from my childhood. I found different pictures and screen caps of some old stuff that really hit me in the feels. I remember back in the day spending so much time making dollz and finding the perfect midi remixes for my neopets profile. I played sooo many educational and kids computer games back in the day. My parents were super strict and I was never allowed to play anything violent so I don't have cool memories lol.. but I owned as many sim and tycoon games as possible. My parents were always buying me kid games. I've lived my entire life glued to a computer. I played so many crappy online flash games and kids games.. I was always playing something. Always. Reflecting back on it, I was almost never away from a computer. I rarely spent time in the real world. No wonder I have anxiety, eh?


----------



## sad1231234

How good this music is


----------



## sad1231234

KelsKels said:


> Watching LGR makes me always feel so nostalgic and want to look up stuff from my childhood. I found different pictures and screen caps of some old stuff that really hit me in the feels. I remember back in the day spending so much time making dollz and finding the perfect midi remixes for my neopets profile. I played sooo many educational and kids computer games back in the day. My parents were super strict and I was never allowed to play anything violent so I don't have cool memories lol.. but I owned as many sim and tycoon games as possible. My parents were always buying me kid games. I've lived my entire life glued to a computer. I played so many crappy online flash games and kids games.. I was always playing something. Always. Reflecting back on it, I was almost never away from a computer. I rarely spent time in the real world. No wonder I have anxiety, eh?


Thats probably why you have SA


----------



## Blue Dino

Kevin001 said:


> Treat her right Kevin....treat her right.


You better...


----------



## Blue Dino

Pogowiff said:


> If you know your way around the circuit breaker and your housemates are idiots, you can always cut power to part of your house and fake a electrical problem. Blackout, no party. Let's just say I have done something similar before lol.


:lol I like the way you think. Fortunately they never showed up. But definitely will keep that idea in my mind the next time. :yes


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> You better...


:laugh:


----------



## Mc Borg

New Joey Diaz ep. on Joe Rogan's podcast.


----------



## KelsKels

People who mow their lawn at 7 am should be outcast from society. We shouldn't accept that kind of behavior.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

What's up with all the "would you date...?" threads. :sus


----------



## AllTheSame

I can't believe it looks like there's gonna be a game 7....too early to tell still. But I never would've thought.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

**** the tumble dryer is still on... I am so bad at life.


----------



## KelsKels

Man I hate mobile games. I ran out of data and had to just play games at work since it was super slow tonight. But man they make me so mad.., mobile game developers are greedy a**holes. Not only do they cover everything with super intrusive ads that make you have to occasionally restart the app.. but they make you only able to play so many times before you have to pay for another turn. On top of that you have to pay extra for new content. Why did consumers allow this to happen? They straight up screw you out of being able to play at all. And if you played like you wanted to you'd be spending more on their sh** little game than you would on an AAA title.

Also I decided to start saying yes every time a business asks me to donate money. So far I've given $10 to muscular dystrophy and $2 to the McDonald house charity thing. It's funny because sometimes the employees are surprised when you actually say yes. 

Well.. now that I think of it I did say no to one prompt. I went to buy dog food and they asked me to donate to a shelter.. but the way they worded it was so irritating it made me say no. It was something along the lines of "Would YOU let an animal starve on the streets?" and he options were like "No! I want to help! (Donate $5)" or "Yes." So I just pushed yes. F*** the animals... I'm not going to be guilt tripped into doing anything.


----------



## tea111red

i'll be wearing this w/ PRIDE this Christmas. ho ho ho.


----------



## millenniumman75

Crisigv said:


> I'm starting to wonder if my new manager thinks I'm crazy.


Let it work for you......:lol

If they have lowered expectations, you'd definitely exceed them!


----------



## noydb

Everything is so scary. 
:rain


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

nopersonoperating said:


> i'll be wearing this w/ PRIDE this Christmas. ho ho ho.


As you should!


----------



## cmed

I wish my mom would stop tagging me in pictures of my niece. That's not what the tagging feature is meant for. It's supposed to be a way of identifying someone who is _in the picture_, not a way of tapping someone on the shoulder and being like "Hey, look! LOOOOOOOK!"


----------



## komorikun

I wonder how many female posters here are actually male trolls.


----------



## tea111red

Worried Cat Milf said:


> As you should!


nah...i wouldn't wear that....the attention would be too much, even if people were aware i was purposely wearing an ugly Christmas sweater. i was bored, thought this forum was also boring last night, went and looked at clothes and saw that. thought i'd amuse myself last night before i went to sleep. hehe.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

nopersonoperating said:


> nah...i wouldn't wear that....the attention would be too much, even if people were aware i was purposely wearing an ugly Christmas sweater. i was bored, thought this forum was also boring last night, went and looked at clothes and saw that. thought i'd amuse myself last night before i went to sleep. hehe.


My cats would have a lot of fun with that sweater.


----------



## AllTheSame

Am looking forward to watching game 7 tonight. Wow...this is the 37th series to go to game 7....that's way more than I would've thought. Ffs.


----------



## cosmicslop

If I could draw like Sargent someday or more like some decade I would be so happy.


----------



## Carolyne

_Young James Dean, some say he looks just like his father,
But he could never love somebody's daughter.
Football team loved more than just the game
So he vowed to be his husband at the altar._

Those are actually really clever lyrics, I didn't even notice it the first few times I heard the song.


----------



## Dreaming1111

So I have what it takes to finally change?


----------



## Mc Borg

komorikun said:


> I wonder how many female posters here are actually male trolls.


You included? All of them. ;P


----------



## AllTheSame

Mc Borg said:


> You included? All of them. ;P


Hehe


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm so defective.


----------



## millenniumman75

Sleep


----------



## coeur_brise

So, water-cooler talk..I drove someone home last night. He confided or maybe just mentioned that someone else, some kid, (I'll call him a kid since he's waaaay younger than me) thought I was cute. Then I was like, huh, interesting because I'm [ancient].

So the kid starts talking to me today, making casual conversation. He's like, "How old are you?" I'm like, "I'm old." He goes "No!" I go, yup. He goes, "No" then I'm like, yup. Lol. Oh god. Cool kid though, he claims to have social anxiety. I'm like... No. well, maybe if you feel uncomfortable in some situations.

At this rate, I'm going to look 18 until I hit 45, then I'll look 50. :/ Waaahhh


----------



## Blue Dino

I can't wait until my mom leaves town to return home.


----------



## kellydecamp1

I just want to go sleep


----------



## SamanthaStrange

You're such an A-hole.


----------



## Overdrive

128 and 96 kbps are killers for mp3 format.


----------



## Trooper

What my next challenge might be. But am getting a bit of a headache doing so...


----------



## KelsKels

Woke up to make coffee and my Splenda had little black things in it. Sifted around and it was filled with a hundred or so ants. Wtf kind of ants like artificial sweetener? Pulled out the cane sugar and it was just fine.. guess I didn't seal the Splenda bag well enough. What a waste of money... fake sugar is not cheap.


----------



## kivi

My roommate and I have very similar food taste that it's surprising. I can say that we both are very picky about food, snacks. It seems like there's not any food she likes and I don't like or other way.


----------



## Taaylah

Well I put myself out there. Waiting for a response is killing me. I'm scared of the answer I'm gonna get (if I even get one? That would hurt more).


----------



## Mc Borg

SamanthaStrange said:


> You're such an A-hole.


I know. 

People who make the effort to click thumbs down on youtube videos are a sad bunch.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Every election year my mom sent us all an email to all of our family members of an outline of how she wants us to vote for each propositions and measures. Now I suddenly have a craving for Spam for dinner tonight


----------



## millenniumman75

Pogowiff said:


> Every election year my mom sent us all an email to all of our family members of an outline of how she wants us to vote for each propositions and measures. Now I suddenly have a craving for Spam for dinner tonight












Sorry, Michelle. I ain't goin' there.


----------



## cosmicslop

Sometimes I want to go back to the psych ward not because I'm suicidal but because I want to be somewhere where I don't keep up this B.S. image of being happy and okay.

It's exhasuting. I want to keep my face blank free of judgment. Somewhere where people accept how I feel and let me be alone for a while.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

-I'm glad I can teach people lessons the right way. 
-I need to stop beating myself up. It's going to take time. I'll get there. Just breathe and if it doesn't happen, oh well.


----------



## Crisigv

Just randomly thinking about the days when I didn't have much financial responsibility, yet I had a job. Can't believe I had well over $10,000 saved up. I hope I can see that again someday. It'll help me sleep better, that's for sure. I'm very grateful that I don't have as much financial responsibility as I could have. 

Apparently, my brain doesn't seem to care that I have to wake up in 5 hours.


----------



## kivi

I have to go to the city center today. I've many things to do and we will have exams next week (midterm exams I think, not sure how it's called in English).


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My mother is losing more hearing by the day, it seems. I already can't really talk to her, because, well, she can't seem to hear a word I say. I was talking to her about some responsibilities I have the other day and she, with frustration clear on her face, told me to come closer and "speak clearly and slowly" because she's "deaf". It was emotionally difficult. I nearly started crying as she was barreling more stern words at me related to my responsibilities. It'll be another year before she can get the cochlea implant surgery done. I'm wondering what that means for my driving situation, as it's quite possible that I'll become the only driver in my family for at least a few months. My mother might not be able to be my supervisor, in which case, I might have to make do with my brother's friends.


----------



## millenniumman75

I got paid today!
Most of it is going toward bills, but that is okay!

Less debt means more happy.


----------



## Kevin001

Are Trump and Clinton really the 2 best options we have.......damn.


----------



## AffinityWing

I'll skip school for today. I know I'm indulging bad habits again, (Last year I piled up more absences than ever because of hitting one of my deepest depressions.) but it's like I hate it at school and am annoyed with everyone more than ever. I also feel like the more disliked than I've felt I am before. My friend's group this year seems to be the loudest because as usual I can't talk over anyone and they don't hear me or care what I say. I've been feeling for awhile now that I've steadily become a much more horrible person somehow. None of these are excuses naturally, but I'll just work on stuff I have for Pharmacy at least because that class has been stressing me the most, anyway.

I've been feeling myself grow as an increasingly worse misanthropist from being so angry at the world, hating my friends and hating my family. They often all come off as foolish villains that are only there to always make me feel like the worst one of all. I start to feel intense dislike for my friend again and everyone else that I could only fantasize confronting them with it, although knowing in reality I'd be met with the most painful consequence imaginable - "Well none of us ever like you, anyway." and attacking me back with more things that made people annoyed and hostile towards me, than I thought.


----------



## Shazzy123

I'm thinking about my sholder which is aching since being mugged on Wednesday. I'm also thinking about the young people I have at work today on work experience. I'm thinking about how tired I am, and how I'm inches away from screaming or crying. I'm exhausted. I'm thinking about the lists of work I need to do but don't have the emotional capacity to organise it so it's just one big mess. I'm thinking about the fact I believe i'm going to fail my current course because I can't hand coursework in on time, it takes me months to do a unit and even then I overthink it so much I'm off topic.


----------



## komorikun

This forum sure has a never ending supply of 18 and 19 year olds.


----------



## noydb

So many things I'd like to try but I'm too scared.


----------



## Kevin001

noydb said:


> So many things I'd like to try but I'm too scared.


Take a leap :yes.


----------



## noydb

Kevin001 said:


> Take a leap :yes.


Off a building? 
Wow, Kevin. That's harsh. :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001

noydb said:


> Off a building?
> Wow, Kevin. That's harsh. :frown2:


Now why would I say that silly......take a leap....just try inspite of the fear....what you got to lose?


----------



## noydb

Kevin001 said:


> Now why would I say that silly......take a leap....just try inspite of the fear....what you got to lose?


Hehe. I know, you're right. I should try. But I'm a coward. :stu


----------



## Kevin001

noydb said:


> Hehe. I know, you're right. I should try. But I'm a coward. :stu


Nah you're pretty brave actually :yes. You jump I jump deal? :laugh:


----------



## noydb

Kevin001 said:


> Nah you're pretty brave actually :yes. You jump I jump deal? :laugh:


Deal :b


----------



## AllTheSame

It's kind of sad to watch some people's disorders play out sometimes. In real life, or over the internet. I've come across people that seem to be totally clueless about some of their issues....and believe me, it's not up to me to diagnose them. I could be wrong. But if I see the same person attacking certain groups, certain demographics over and over and over again ad nauseam....I start to wonder if there's an issue there. Hmmmm. Could be. If I see someone that offers support to survivors of abuse, or to those that have been harassed, gone through struggles....but it's only one gender, if it's only one demographic....I'm sorry but I really start questioning why. What's your motivation, why be compassionate towards one group yet ignore another....that's gone through the same struggles, the same battles.

If I see someone constantly getting into conflicts with the same gender....I start to wonder there has got to be some kind of issue here. Something is just...not right lol. When I get into conflicts it's with people of all races, colors, creeds, genders lmao....I don't discriminate, at all. And that's because if I have a conflict with someone then it's about the conflict. We're at odds with the issue we're talking about, we don't see eye to eye on the issue. It's not about the person.

With some people it seems to be about the person. It's like they're replaying old issues, reopening old wounds....but they're doing it with new people to replay old trauma, old issues from their past. And that's a really sad way to deal with life. And the thing is....it doen't hurt the group (or the person) you're attacking so much....it really hurts you. Because most people can see right through it. Most people (but ironically, not the one that's dealing with issues through hate) can see exactly what's going on. They see right through all of the games. You can only attack a group so many times before people start to catch on.

But good luck to you with that approach. Is it working lol? Is it helping? Or do you have more animosity and bitterness than you've ever had before? Hmmmm....


----------



## Dreaming1111

I really need a good laugh. Maybe I'll look up some funny videos on YouTube to brighten my mood. Been really out of it all day and laughter is supposed to be good for the soul... 0


----------



## Kevin001

Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## millenniumman75

These last two weeks have been a mess - overloaded with work.
I am burning out.


----------



## PhilipJFry

I cringe every time I hear a girl say that their boyfriend is so good to them. It reminds me of my ex-girlfriend, who often wouldn't tell me that she loved me after I'd say it to her, but would say it anytime I went out of my way to do something for her. She would then point out how good I was to her.

I guess some people are willing to sell their "love" for actions.


----------



## waterfairy

Why one of my tweets on my required school twitter account was liked by a girl whose only tweet is of her flashing her cooch for my classmates and teacher to possibly see.


----------



## PhilipJFry

waterfairy said:


> Why one of my tweets on my required school twitter account was liked by a girl whose only tweet is of her flashing her cooch for my classmates and teacher to possibly see.


Congrats on getting the cooch flasher's stamp of approval.


----------



## noydb

Lack of chocolate in house is driving me _crazy_. :eyes


----------



## SamanthaStrange

noydb said:


> Lack of chocolate in house is driving me _crazy_. :eyes


----------



## AffinityWing

I've got to get studying for SATs again. I unwillingly payed for a retest last night, because I don't believe I can raise my scores very much and have lost all hope in myself. I wanted to just stick with the score I already got (1020) because I thought it would've been good enough. meh My family is all telling me to take it again, though.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Last night my father basically asked me in a nice way if I have friends anymore since he found out my relationship of almost over 6 years has been terminated this week. He then tried to encourage me to play a game online such as Diablo 3, or get back into SWTOR, or just something involving player interaction. 

My dad probably thinks I'm a loser, lol, says I can't be a hermit. Watch me! >


----------



## Trooper

ShadowOne said:


> woah boy. my left eye...
> 
> i need glasses


Maybe an eye test first, just to confirm ?.


----------



## SilentLyric

no good breakfest foods at ma and pa's. im hungry and grumpy...


----------



## Trooper

ShadowOne said:


> Yea I really should. I just have a hard time making appointments and stuff. I've always opted out of eye insurance, but the last 2 years I've signed up for it with the intent of getting it checked out


It would be worth it, as it could confirm whether you actually need glasses or not. And you may not actually need them, but could just be something less drastic that is causing you the problem.


----------



## komorikun

My spelling is going to go to crap seeing "payed" so much on this forum.


----------



## Trooper

komorikun said:


> My spelling is going to go to crap seeing "payed" so much on this forum.


Lol. I know what you mean, it can be pretty infectious...


----------



## Carolyne

komorikun said:


> My spelling is going to go to crap seeing "payed" so much on this forum.


I didn't notice so I did a search for it and wow, why is everyone spelling it that way?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Football/soccer is a sport of few goals so I'll never understand highlight reels that only show the winning or equalizing goals of matches, it's doesn't require much to to show all the goals even in 3-3 or 6-0 match, 30 seconds at the worst if you're cramming


----------



## Carolyne

I still have a cold  STILL


----------



## Mc Borg

I just saw this on reddit. WTF.


----------



## kivi

I tried to make pasta with glasswort juice (after I boil them) but it wasn't enough so I had to use water, too and had to add salt myself. Glasswort juice was already salty and I didn't have to add salt if I made pasta with only glasswort juice. It seems I didn't add enough salt so I tried adding salt after I filtered pasta's water and it's not as good as the ones I made before.


----------



## Crisigv

I can't believe how quickly my moods change. And how much energy is given or taken away because of them. Such a roller coaster every day.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I almost forgot how much I hate DST. :|


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I almost forgot how much I hate DST. :|


Omg! Thank you, I almost forgot.....phew.


----------



## meepie

Mc Borg said:


> I just saw this on reddit. WTF.


lol, that's kinda scary to take a pic like that but amusing


----------



## Taaylah

I have too much to say and don't know how to say it


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

Well, huggies mood now. :hug


----------



## 812161

I'm having one of those nights where I regret having a gun around the house.


----------



## Crisigv

EverNoob said:


> I'm having one of those nights where I regret having a gun around the house.


I'll take it


----------



## Darkstar72

i'm thinking about how cool it is to have found this website and being able to see everyone elses thoughts and personal feelings that you would never hear in real life, and i see some similarities, it makes me not feel so down and alone in this world yay


----------



## Kovu

When I mess up and don't mean to it makes me feel like a alien.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Yum. Gimme some.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yum. Gimme some.


Sadly I am not in possession of these pancakes :'(


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sadly I am not in possession of these pancakes :'(


You need to file a missing pancakes report right meow.


----------



## highwayvagabond

Hey guys! I am very new to this forum, 5 minutes new ? I am looking for a texting buddy/anxiety friend who shares in the same troubles I encounter with anxiety and depression. Would anybody here be able to steer me in that direction? I appreciate the help! Thanks ?


----------



## missyambii

I am miserably thinking about whether I truly love him or not...It must be scary to terminate this long term relationship and being single has its multiple downsides...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I haven't been eating properly this last week or so because I don't have the energy to cook, I usually make the same few really basic recipes too but I don't have the ingredients I need right now and I've been avoiding shopping.

I weighed myself out of morbid curiosity. I don't look like I've lost weight particularly, although I never do pay close attention, but I am now just over 6 stone. So that's not ideal.


----------



## Carolyne

Persephone The Dread said:


> I haven't been eating properly this last week or so because I don't have the energy to cook, I usually make the same few really basic recipes too but I don't have the ingredients I need right now and I've been avoiding shopping.
> 
> I weighed myself out of morbid curiosity. I don't look like I've lost weight particularly, although I never do pay close attention, but I am now just over 6 stone. So that's not ideal.


(84 lbs?) Wow, how tall are you? Have your doctors ever said anything about your weight?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Carolyne said:


> (84 lbs?) Wow, how tall are you? Have your doctors ever said anything about your weight?


5'2" so it's bad but not that bad, and I haven't seen a doctor in.... Whenever I was last having problems with my eyelids so had to get them examined at the hospital. Probably mid 2015.


----------



## komorikun

84 pounds, wow! I don't think I've been below 100 pounds since I was 11 or 12 and I'm 5'3".


----------



## Trooper

Mc Borg said:


> I just saw this on reddit. WTF.


I guess it might be a case of mind over matter ?. And if they were to fall, it probably would matter.


----------



## stephanieeee

I'm angry at myself for being very irrational and getting depressed when people don't have time to talk to me, and still at the same time angry at them because I feel like they don't care about me, and no matter what evidence says otherwise I find myself riding that idea until I start a fight. 

tldr; my nonexistent self esteem is probably going to ruin any positive relationship i have


----------



## Carolyne

Persephone The Dread said:


> 5'2" so it's bad but not that bad, and I haven't seen a doctor in.... Whenever I was last having problems with my eyelids so had to get them examined at the hospital. Probably mid 2015.


Maybe you should, at least just to get your blood work done, hard to imagine being that light without having some deficiencies.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> 84 pounds, wow! I don't think I've been below 100 pounds since I was 11 or 12 and I'm 5'3".


It's more like 88 pounds~ I think since it's not 6 stone exactly. I'm usually around 7 stone I think but I have a 'petite' build.



Carolyne said:


> Maybe you should, at least just to get your blood work done, hard to imagine being that light without having some deficiencies.


I don't know if that's something people really do in the UK, I don't know anyone who goes to the doctors for random checkups tbh. But yeah I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Carolyne

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's more like 88 pounds~ I think since it's not 6 stone exactly. I'm usually around 7 stone I think but I have a 'petite' build.
> 
> I don't know if that's something people really do in the UK, I don't know anyone who goes to the doctors for random checkups tbh. But yeah I wouldn't be surprised.


That's weird, your health insurance is free isn't it? From 5 years old until 26 I was going to the doctor every year for the yearly check up and blood work, I still would go but at 26 you're no longer allowed to use your parents health insurance.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Carolyne said:


> That's weird, your health insurance is free isn't it? From 5 years old until 26 I was going to the doctor every year for the yearly check up and blood work, I still would go but at 26 you're no longer allowed to use your parents health insurance.


Yeah but there's not enough money, it's heavily strained at the moment, so I imagine there's an ingrained cultural disincentive to use healthcare for any reason here (unless you need it.)

People probably go regularly if they're sexually active though to make sure they don't have stds (at least if they have casual sex,) but I'm not.


----------



## Carolyne

stephanieeee said:


> I'm angry at myself for being very irrational and getting depressed when people don't have time to talk to me, and still at the same time angry at them because I feel like they don't care about me, and no matter what evidence says otherwise I find myself riding that idea until I start a fight.
> 
> tldr; my nonexistent self esteem is probably going to ruin any positive relationship i have


I don't know what advice to give, but I guess you could try explaining how you feel when they ignore you in a non-accusatory tone, could help learn more about what they're thinking and help reassure yourself.


----------



## komorikun

I never had a yearly checkup, even when I was covered under my parents' insurance. I read that it's unnecessary. Went to the dentist regularly and that's about it.


----------



## Carolyne

komorikun said:


> I never had a yearly checkup, even when I was covered under my parents' insurance. I read that it's unnecessary. Went to the dentist regularly and that's about it.


Wasn't it mandatory until you were out of school though?


----------



## komorikun

Carolyne said:


> Wasn't it mandatory until you were out of school though?


No. When I started new schools, I think they asked for proof of vaccination and that's it.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Persephone The Dread said:


> I haven't been eating properly this last week or so because I don't have the energy to cook, I usually make the same few really basic recipes too but I don't have the ingredients I need right now and I've been avoiding shopping.
> 
> I weighed myself out of morbid curiosity. I don't look like I've lost weight particularly, although I never do pay close attention, but I am now just over 6 stone. So that's not ideal.


Wow. It's difficult to start eating properly again, after you've gone quite a while without doing so. I remember when I had a tooth infection and had to wait a couple months for a root canal. I ended up losing around 30 pounds and dropped down to about 135. It took me a while to gain that weight back. You kind of have to force yourself to eat.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Carolyne said:


> Wasn't it mandatory until you were out of school though?


I think it was only mandatory if you were participating in athletics.


----------



## noydb

Nothing


----------



## Trooper

Strange how some expect exclusive access to persons, though bitterness ensues when not so...


----------



## Kevin001

That extra hr was nice.


----------



## Taaylah

I'm going to do what all of those new age self help books suggest and create my own reality. In the infinite grid of all possible moments, I'm choosing one where it was only a misunderstanding. I have no concrete evidence either way, so it's not out of the realm of possibility. I can't go on and on around in circles anymore, analyzing it from every angle until my head spins. In the end I'll never really know why. Only you do. So, this is what I'm choosing to believe, for my own sake.


----------



## Carolyne

AffinityWing said:


> I've got to get studying for SATs again. I unwillingly payed for a retest last night, because I don't believe I can raise my scores very much and have lost all hope in myself. I wanted to just stick with the score I already got (1020) because I thought it would've been good enough. meh My family is all telling me to take it again, though.


I think it's worth retaking. Even if you don't believe you can do much better, it's worth a try because the SAT is such an important part of the admission process. It can help you get scholarships too. What type of classes or practice did you have for it before the first one? I think one of the best things you can do is take a lot of practice tests, that's almost more important than the actual education.


----------



## AffinityWing

Carolyne said:


> I think it's worth retaking. Even if you don't believe you can do much better, it's worth a try because the SAT is such an important part of the admission process. It can help you get scholarships too. What type of classes or practice did you have for it before the first one? I think one of the best things you can do is take a lot of practice tests, that's almost more important than the actual education.


Agh, I started doing practice tests today from one book I got in particular for the Math sections but it's too difficult. :fall It's so frustrating, no surprise my math scores ended up being some of the lowest. I think I'm already pretty good for the English sections. The scores take awhile to come out though, I've been getting worried I'll miss application deadlines instead.

I never took any classes for it, just spent the summer studying but I guess it wasn't enough. I'm a complete lazy dolt and I just suck at testing tbh. My grades have always been average (sometimes slipping below average), so as I thought my SAT score would be just enough to get into some mediocre college and I believed I was fine with that. Not like I've ever been some gifted genius anyway. Although, at the same time I feel like I'm constantly underperforming so my self-worth gets destroyed even further when I wanted my grade/score to be higher.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I think I'm actually starting to feel better again and I hope to keep it that way. It was as if I got hit with a negativity bomb in the last 3 days.


----------



## RestlessNative

We've got a site that students use to message staff and see their timetable, etc., and the IT guys recently made a change to it and it now includes your ID picture when you log in. It's so awful because mine looks like the mugshot of a child molester.


----------



## AllTheSame

I had an awesome weekend with my kids and parents. We played a lot of games and watched some football this afternoon. I took my kids to see "Trolls" just now and they loved it. It had some really funny moments. The downside is....there's lots of glitter, of course and there are moments in the movie where every damn thing is either pink or purple (which I have no problem with those colors but....just saying....everything was those colors, EVERYTHING, ffs), and they broke out in song way too much. But a lot of the songs were really funny given the context. Bridgette was really funny in some parts lmao. So was Branch. It had an amazing cast of voices...Anna Kendrick, Gwen Stefani, Justin Timberlake, Zooey Dischanel, James Corden. It was good to laugh with my kids. We laughed a lot this weekend....we had a lot of fun.


----------



## highwayvagabond

I am glad you had fun! Seeing others post about how they are having good days makes mine a lot better.


----------



## Carolyne

highwayvagabond said:


> I am glad you had fun! Seeing others post about how they are having good days makes mine a lot better.


That's a great attitude to have, not the usual "misery loves company" I see around here


----------



## AwkrdNapps

I'm thinking about whether to stop my budding friendship with my ex right now. I'm very confused about my own feelings. I'm 99.% sure I don't want to be with him again. It's just that I let down a lot of walls with him and he knows me better than my family in a lot of ways and I want to still talk to him about every thing but I know he'll move on before me and I don't want to have my feelings hurt when I'm put to the side for his new gf when that happens.


----------



## butterskenny

I'm thinking about how to get through this week of school without getting too stressed out. I know I can do it and I will do it. I'm not going to need to go to the counselors' office at all this week and I'm going to toughen through it. I'm not going to let school or any of my negative classmates bring me down!


----------



## millenniumman75

Relax.


----------



## coeur_brise

I could use some very cute Japanese sweet snacks right now. Not that I've ever had many, but the few I've had wetter so cute...and sweet.


----------



## kivi

It's just so bad that other universities' libraries don't accept students who aren't their student anymore. I need to visit those 2 universities' libraries (our instructor said one of them has an amazing art room) but because of last year's madness which a bunch of seriously sick (now dead) people made, it's forbidden now. All of my classmates do their work from here. I want to access different sources.


----------



## noydb

Nervous about how my dinner turned out. I'm so bad at cooking ... lmao


----------



## Blue Dino

There seems to be a huge increase in amounts of skunks, possums and raccoons roaming around my neighborhood at night now. Could be bad news for a nearby neighbor that always lets their cats out to roam around.


----------



## Lightly

**** it, what good is holding your tongue.


----------



## SkyBlue27

How I can't stop crying because I am so scared to face today even though there's nothing to be afraid of


----------



## Kevin001

This week will be the biggest week of my life....I'm ready and excited.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

noydb said:


> Nervous about how my dinner turned out. I'm so bad at cooking ... lmao


What did you make and how'd it turn out?


----------



## noydb

Worried Cat Milf said:


> What did you make and how'd it turn out?


It was a super basic cheesy pasta bake, like a five year old could have made it if I'm being honest, but I am _really_ bad at cooking so I was prepared for the worst. :blush However, it turned out pretty good!!! 
I so wish I could cook adult things, though. That's the dream right there.


----------



## butterskenny

Excited for an upcoming convention in Wichita since I'm going!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

noydb said:


> It was a super basic cheesy pasta bake, like a five year old could have made it if I'm being honest, but I am _really_ bad at cooking so I was prepared for the worst. :blush However, it turned out pretty good!!!
> I so wish I could cook adult things, though. That's the dream right there.


Yummy, that sounds good! Hey, practice makes perfect. I have to read each recipe step like, 5 times to make sure I didn't mess up


----------



## Charmander

kivi said:


> It's just so bad that other universities' libraries don't accept students who aren't their student anymore. I need to visit those 2 universities' libraries (our instructor said one of them has an amazing art room) *but because of last year's madness which a bunch of seriously sick (now dead) people made*, it's forbidden now. All of my classmates do their work from here. I want to access different sources.


 That's crazy.


----------



## kivi

Charmander said:


> That's crazy.


Yes, I don't think they were normal (suicide bombers).


----------



## Mc Borg

I don't even know why I keep coming/posting here. I try to engage with people and get nothing in return (most of the time anyways).

Back to perpetually lurking on reddit, I guess.


----------



## PhilipJFry

kivi said:


> Yes, I don't think they were normal (suicide bombers).


Whoa. What country are you from?


----------



## Carolyne

night before the election, my parents confirmed, they're definitely voting Trump.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm watching The Voice and it just occurred to me....it's fun to watch, to see who's gonna win I guess (though half the time I watch just because there's nothing else on tv worth watching). But I have about as much desire to "vote" for my favorite artist on The Voice as I do to vote in the Presidential election tomorrow. No. Wait. I think I'd probably vote for my artists on The Voice first. I just dgaf. I really don't. Both of the candidates are so unqualified, the whole election is like a joke or something lmao.


----------



## Kevin001

Carolyne said:


> night before the election, my parents confirmed, they're definitely voting Trump.


:hug

I so want to vote tomorrow not sure I will though. I told a woman at the store tonight that I would vote Clinton and she said don't tell me that. I will quit shopping at this store if you do.


----------



## kivi

PhilipJFry said:


> Whoa. What country are you from?


Turkey.


----------



## Taaylah

Mc Borg said:


> I don't even know why I keep coming/posting here. I try to engage with people and get nothing in return (most of the time anyways).
> Back to perpetually lurking on reddit, I guess.


Don't take it too personally. For every 10 people I try to engage with on here maybe only 1 will reply. Sometimes not even that. But it's okay, because this is a forum for the socially anxious after all. Everyone has varying degrees of social anxiety, so for some it's hard to talk on here. I know that was the case for me a few years ago. Now I can't shut up :lol


----------



## Mc Borg

Taaylah said:


> Don't take it too personally. For every 10 people I try to engage with on here maybe only 1 will reply. Sometimes not even that. But it's okay, because *this is a forum for the socially anxious after all.* Everyone has varying degrees of social anxiety, so for some it's hard to talk on here. I know that was the case for me a few years ago. Now I can't shut up :lol


That's actually the reason why it was bothering me so much. I have no real life friends or social life, so I come here to socialize with people like me. It gets frustrating when posts go ignored. But yes, you're right. I definitely take that into account. I'm probably guilty of it myself.

By the way, that post wasn't directed at any members in particular (just in case, as I automatically assume people are talking about me, hehe). Just an overall feeling of my experience here lately.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if I'll be lazy again today, and waste the day. It's my only day off before I work for seven days straight. I hope I can at least put them steelies on.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wanna be Meg Myers.


----------



## Carolyne

EVERYONE AT WORK HATES ME :cry

I hate my life
I hate myself
Why the hell do I keep trying, I should just quit everything, just go die somewhere


NO one ever likes me no matter what I do, this is so frustrating I just want to cry but they're not worth crying about.

The other women at work decided to passive aggressively show me I don't belong by intentionally and repeatedly bumping into my chair.


----------



## Wicked96

Type what you are thinking right now


----------



## blue2

Carolyne said:


> EVERYONE AT WORK HATES ME :cry
> 
> I hate my life
> I hate myself
> Why the hell do I keep trying, I should just quit everything, just go die somewhere
> 
> NO one ever likes me no matter what I do, this is so frustrating I just want to cry but they're not worth crying about.
> 
> The other women at work decided to passive aggressively show me I don't belong by intentionally and repeatedly bumping into my chair.


Ha everyone hates me too....probably, but this sounds more like a territorial statement against a worthy opponent :duel


----------



## Dreaming1111

Carolyne said:


> EVERYONE AT WORK HATES ME :cry
> 
> I hate my life
> I hate myself
> Why the hell do I keep trying, I should just quit everything, just go die somewhere
> 
> NO one ever likes me no matter what I do, this is so frustrating I just want to cry but they're not worth crying about.
> 
> The other women at work decided to passive aggressively show me I don't belong by intentionally and repeatedly bumping into my chair.


I am sorry you are having this trouble. I offer a hug and and hope you will get through this and find some inner strength. :rub


----------



## kivi

We cook or buy food separately with my roommate and few of their last pieces always go bad because no one eats. For me It's because she'd like to taste/eat mine and it'd be rude to eat it all but she doesn't. I think she thinks the same and I don't either.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

He won :blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sup Tumblr. I know Trump won and all, and I'ma let you finish, but I need you to stop using the cyberpunk hashtag right now to vent, so I can find cool stuff to reblog.










Also tech isn't high enough it's just plain dystopia.

*edit: * OK now someone needs to stop me reblogging stuff help.

I can tell I'm going to love the visuals of this film


----------



## Kevin001

I told you Trump won last night why you just now flipping out.


----------



## butterskenny

I still cannot believe I felt like a different person while talking to my friend over video chat. It was almost like I wasn't living in the right life and it just felt so...weird. It was almost like I was in an out of body state until I reeled myself back in. This hasn't happened to me in a long time.


----------



## NeuronAssembly

Carolyne said:


> night before the election, my parents confirmed, they're definitely voting Trump.


My father and sister also voted Trump  it sucks being in a family that's completely conservative when you're liberal.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Flowers!! 

What a weird day.


----------



## tehuti88

During the campaign, channels kept running this minute-long commercial begging for a Republican president to load the Supreme Court in his party's favor because *"The country needs more birthdays!"* Not even kidding. Screw women's health and women's rights. _The country needs more birthdays._

I rather wish I could be sterilized when getting my surgery. If I happen to get raped and end up pregnant in the next four years, I'm likely not going to have any options.

Maybe I'll get lucky and the knife will slip in the right direction. Kill two birds--my bladder, and my reproductive abilities--with one stone.

I sure hope the other side finds my/other women's fears _amusing_ enough for their tastes.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

me: you know what? I actually like people today
*spends 2 minutes outside*
me: itakeitbackitaKEITBACKITAKEITBACK

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Winds

Regardless of what's going on, at the end of the day I will always be my grandma's technical support guy.


----------



## Crisigv

I've just learned that I am useless and pointless in all aspects of my existence. Why am I still here? I serve no purpose.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Crisigv said:


> I've just learned that I am useless and pointless in all aspects of my existence. Why am I still here? I serve no purpose.


I disagree!


----------



## Crisigv

MrQuiet76 said:


> I disagree!


Regardless, it appears to be true.


----------



## PhilipJFry

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wanna be Meg Myers.


I have a huge crush on her.


----------



## Trooper

Don't tread on peoples toes (no matter how unintentional it may be), and never appear too friendly (as people always read this wrong).

Acting aloof seems to be the safest option, as no one gets hurt.


----------



## Blue Dino

Spent more than $100 total on ebay on purchases because I had a big discount code. There was no slot for me to enter the discount code on the page after looking for it everywhere, before I realize I probably had to click "pay" to get to the checkout page to enter the code. I hit "pay". Then i got "your payment has been processed -paypal". :O

I went back to try again to see where I could've entered the discount code. Turns out the page I was looking everywhere was indeed the page. I had to scroll all the way to the bottom to find the discount code slot. Its small and in a very light grey out colored. Call customer service and they couldn't do a thing. I really missed the old days where you have to log on separately to paypal to pay after hitting the "pay" button, instead of paying instantly from your ebay account.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure if I should wear pants or not tomorrow. I want to wear shorts but it might be kinda cold....ugh.


----------



## michaelsadboy

Fretting and worrying about school and if I have messed it up beyond repair. Why am I such a failure and how could I be stupid enough to destroy my college education. It was the one thing that could have saved me.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure if I should wear pants or not tomorrow. I want to wear shorts but it might be kinda cold....ugh.


Capris or shorts with high socks


----------



## silentstruggle

This election is really taking a toll on me. I can't believe how much anxiety I am dealing with just from this... I hate anxiety. How can I regain control of myself?


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Capris or shorts with high socks


Capris? Um I'm a guy, lol. Shorts and jacket most likely.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kevin001 said:


> Capris? Um I'm a guy, lol. Shorts and jacket most likely.


Lol, I wasn't serious. But I actually do like the look of shorts and high socks. Old man/baller/skater vibes.


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Lol, I wasn't serious. But I actually do like the look of shorts and high socks. Old man/baller/skater vibes.


:laugh:


----------



## Barakiel

I'm doing an awful job staying away from tumblr right now.


----------



## noydb

I Feel it All - Feist


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure if I should wear pants or not tomorrow. I want to wear shorts but it might be kinda cold....ugh.


You could wear shorts and then wear those pants male strippers wear over them. I think they're lightweight enough? Just rip them off if it gets too hot. :lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Depression kicking in slowly but surely. Not sure if it's because I finished "The Fall" series on Netflix last night or because the break up feels are hitting me finally. Jk, It's the latter. Need more distractions!


----------



## funnynihilist

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Depression kicking in slowly but surely. Not sure if it's because I finished "The Fall" series on Netflix last night or because the break up feels are hitting me finally. Jk, It's the latter. Need more distractions!


Idk, my hulu free trial ended this week and now I feel a bit down...jk...I'd say it more the latter.


----------



## funnynihilist

Had to update my tapatalk cause my old one wouldn't work anymore. All I can say is that this new update is a hot mess of ads and bloat. Why why why?!?!,!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

@funnynihilist Bummer! Lol. I need to find another show, but nothing holds my interest for long, so coming across The Fall was a miracle.

Agreed on the update. Some of these ads are ridiculously stupid!


----------



## TryingMara

Probably no point in trying.


----------



## kivi

I randomly remembered that bronze embossment I had in my room when I was a kid. It had an elephant which was holding balloons with it's trunk if I remember correctly. I haven't seen it for years. I'll be so sad if it's thrown away. I've always loved it.


----------



## funnynihilist

kivi said:


> I randomly remembered that bronze embossment I had in my room when I was a kid. It had an elephant which was holding balloons with it's trunk if I remember correctly. I haven't seen it for years. I'll be so sad if it's thrown away. I've always loved it.


Oh yeah, I got that right here. That'll be 100 dolla.


----------



## Carolyne

> "We could have made history. We could have elected the first female president of the United States. But instead, the America we are looking at now is one where the social change we have worked so hard for is in jeopardy. Trump's America is one full of hatred, fear and bullying that only has room for one kind of American: the white male. With this future ahead o us, I worry not only for my fellow females, but also for the LGBT community, minority populations, refugee populations and quite honestly: the entire world."
> 
> -Christina, Fordham University Class of 2018
> 
> "It literally terrifies me, especially as a woman and a minority. The idea now that everything - the White House, the Senate, Congress and soon enough The Supreme Court - could be majority Republican makes me fear for the policy changes to come. What will happen to marriage equality and the standing of Roe. v. Wade? What will happen to the healthcare system and Planned Parenthood? What is our foreign policy going to look like with a president and cabinet that leaders across the world will undoubtedly see as a joke (minus Putin)? What about the economy? What about climate change? What about criminal justice reform? What about the war on terror? It's so scary. And to think his first year in office will also be my first year in the real world/workforce. I have no idea what's going to happen because nothing Trump has ever said in the election or debates has been based in truth and actual planning - only in the desire to win, no matter what cost. I'd be lying if I said I didn't cry myself to sleep election night. But it wasn't entirely because Hillary didn't win, but because I also now know how many people truly despise the 'others' in this country. And I never want to hear about how sexual assault and rape accusations can destroy a man's life again, when a chief example of this very thing just became the President of the United States."
> 
> -Sarah, Montclair State University Class of 2017
> 
> "This was not the outcome I expected or wanted. I supported Hillary Clinton from the time of the primaries, even making my first, of many, political donations in her name. When she won the nomination, I was over the moon. When she campaigned against a man who goes against everything I believe in, I supported her. The truth is, I'm scared. As a woman, minority, Catholic, millennial American - I am scared. My worst fears came true. Our country elected a racist, sexist, xenophobic, sorry excuse for a man. Hate won, prejudice won, discrimination won, homophobia won, and sexism won. He says he wants to make our country great again. He says he wants to be a president for all Americans. But everything we have seen up to this point proves the opposite. He doesn't want to be my president. Nothing in his past gives me confidence that he will speak for me, so don't tell me otherwise. Don't tell me I shouldn't be scared for my future. Don't tell me I'm overreacting. My feelings are justified."
> 
> -Victoria, Texas A&M Class of 2016
> 
> "I am very, very scared. My queerness, woman-ness, person-of-color-ness will have no place in Trump's America, and I'm absolutely terrified to see and experience how exactly everything I am is going to be slowly obliterated from his vision for our country."
> 
> -Nia, Rutgers University Class of 2020


23 College Women on Donald Trump Being Elected President


----------



## KelsKels

Started wearing fake eyelashes.. I always thought I just couldn't do it. So I practiced for a couple hours and figured out a good strategy. I cut them in half and only apply to the ends. I also glue them on when my eyes are almost closed and use tweezers. They aren't perfect but I definitely don't look like a drunk drag queen so I called it a win. I love how super long lashes look since I pretty much don't have any. I kinda want to wear them every day honestly. I think I will.. I'm kinda embarrassed because I know it's really over the top.. but oh well. I like it.


----------



## TryingMara

Why even bother?

I seem to scare off even the nicest people.


----------



## ShySouth

Dishonored 2. Should be here tomorrow. Surprising youngest with it.


----------



## Carolyne

ShySouth said:


> Dishonored 2. Should be here tomorrow. Surprising youngest with it.


Oh, cool, I need to get that.


----------



## Mc Borg

ShySouth said:


> Dishonored 2. Should be here tomorrow. Surprising youngest with it.


One of the few games being released that's going to force me to upgrade soon.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

KelsKels said:


> Started wearing fake eyelashes.. I always thought I just couldn't do it. So I practiced for a couple hours and figured out a good strategy. I cut them in half and only apply to the ends. I also glue them on when my eyes are almost closed and use tweezers. They aren't perfect but I definitely don't look like a drunk drag queen so I called it a win. I love how super long lashes look since I pretty much don't have any. I kinda want to wear them every day honestly. I think I will.. I'm kinda embarrassed because I know it's really over the top.. but oh well. I like it.


Girrrl! I'm addicted to buying lashes. Do it up! Wear them daily, you'll probably get a lot of compliments on them. The halving and applying to the outer end technique definitely makes it look more natural for an everyday look. Not sure what glue you're using, but I have been loving Kiss glue that comes in a white and gold tube. It's the most comfortable and long lasting one I've tried.

Your post just got me hyped up, lol. Ahhh, the little things.


----------



## Carolyne

What would you say to the women who were sexually assaulted by Donald Trump, who had to go through watching this election? If you were forced to talk to one of them, how would you explain your vote to her, how would you try to justify that? Or would you lie and say you voted for Clinton?


----------



## rockyraccoon

I'm thinking about the Fallen:

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place: and in the sky
The larks still bravely singing fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below. We are the dead: Short days ago,
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved: and now we lie
In Flanders fields! 
Take up our quarrel with the foe
To you, from failing hands, we throw
The torch: be yours to hold it high
If ye break faith with us who die,
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields


----------



## AllTheSame

Work is going well. So far so good. I've got to walk through fire one more time, and then it's over with but I've talked to my boss at least once every day this week and so far we are ****** hitting home runs. He has thanked me several times for taking care of this. I'm cautiously optimistic, fingers crossed. I've had my back against the wall with deadlines but I've been able to make things happen. So far.


----------



## 812161

bullet, chamber, trigger, bye


----------



## rockyraccoon

EverNoob said:


> bullet, chamber, trigger, bye


I've had those thoughts to. Hang in there. Try to talk to someone if you can ok.


----------



## noydb

How to reply to this text. Think I'm gonna vomit all over the screen, I'm so nervous.


----------



## tehuti88

I thought this was so sweet...



> *Love Is Patient: Rare Snail Finally Meets Mate Willing to Accept His Differences*
> kellibendertimeinc
> People November 11, 2016
> 
> To the human eye, Jeremy doesn't look that different from most snails, but to other snails he is rather unique.
> 
> Due to a genetic mutation, Jeremy's shell swirls counterclockwise and his sex organs are located on the left side of his head, the opposite arrangement of most snails. According to NPR, this rare "lefty" look has made it nearly impossible for Jeremy to find a mate, because his sex organs don't align with those of other snails.
> 
> Luckily, Jeremy found a friend in Angus Davison of the University of Nottingham, who is working with a team to find out what gene creates this one in 100,000 anomaly. One of the best ways to do this is to study Jeremy's offspring. But first the snail has to have offspring, which requires another counterclockwise snail.
> 
> To find a mate for the lovelorn snail, Davison asked the public for help on Twitter, attaching the hashtag #snaillove to his plea.
> 
> "We didn't really know how big a hope it would be, or the chances of success, to find one," Davison told NPR about his "shellebrity." "But it worked - we found two."
> 
> The two lucky ladies belong to snail enthusiasts who saw the tweet; one is named Lefty and is the pet of a Ipswich, U.K., woman, and the other was found by a snail farmer in Majorca, Spain, who discovered the rarity in a pile of snails about to be cooked.
> 
> So far, Jeremy has just met Lefty. The pair seems to be on the road to mating, a bizarre process for snails.
> 
> Snail mating first starts with some flirtatious biting, followed by "traumatic insemination," in which each snail stabs the other with "love darts." Since snails are simultaneous hermaphrodites, both female and male at the same, both of the snails produce offspring after this act.
> 
> This sexual makeup also allows snails to reproduce with themselves, but inbreeding is often avoided.
> 
> Once Jeremy and Lefty (hopefully) mate, the research team is interested in seeing if they will produce counterclockwise-shelled "children." Answers to what cause this genetic mutation could go on to help scientists understand physical symmetry in a variety of animals, humans included.
> 
> More good news for Jeremy: regardless of the outcome with Lefty, Davison's team plans to introduce Jeremy to the Spanish snail as well.


https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/love-patient-rare-snail-finally-210742350.html


----------



## Taaylah

I'm about to delete all of my posts.....


----------



## noydb

Taaylah said:


> I'm about to delete all of my posts.....


I like your posts


----------



## PrincessV

I think I'm too obsessive. ^__^ oh, I only want you to love me back. Then I'll crush you, probably, maybe, most likely.


----------



## noydb

noydb said:


> How to reply to this text. Think I'm gonna vomit all over the screen, I'm so nervous.


See, that wasn't so bad!


----------



## tehuti88

And now I'm depressed and discouraged again...



> *Ann Coulter Fat Shames Protestors*
> Beth Greenfield
> Senior Writer
> Yahoo Beauty November 11, 2016
> 
> Conservative media darling Ann Coulter has taken a page from Donald Trump's playbook and added fat shaming to her brand of anti-social-activist rhetoric.
> 
> *"Without fat girls, there would be no protests,"* she tweeted Thursday, along with a photo she apparently thought exemplified her position.
> 
> A few minutes later, she added a few more images and continued on her theme by noting, *"I guess marching around waving signs is some exercise, but they also need Atkins."*
> 
> While the pair of tweets together received more than 10,000 likes, they also prompted angry responses, such as, "My jaw is dropped. HOW ARE YOU THAT EVIL/MEAN/RUDE? May you never have a daughter or even be around children," and "&#8230;because judging women by their appearance is SUCH a 'Republicans are really more tolerant than Dems' thing to do." Others stooped to meet Coulter's level, criticizing points of her appearance including her protruding Adam's apple and her "skinny *** skeleton."
> 
> Coulter still wouldn't let her theme rest after another 10 hours had passed, when she tweeted the following in response to a tweet with an article about anti-Trump protests spreading, which contained video snippet of a woman holding a sign that read, "Our lives begin to end the day we become silent about the things that matter":
> 
> Ann Coulter
> @AnnCoulter
> *Note that it's another fat girl.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796733519489859584 &#8230;
> 2:53 AM - 11 Nov 2016
> 
> That also drew some pushback, with one woman noting, "Wow Ann, ur a misogynist just like our new president!" and another suggesting, "Be a gracious winner. You're giving up any possible moral high ground you may have had!" Author Nancy Jo Sales noted, "Pathetic Ann Coulter fat-shaming anti-Trump protesters," while another appalled commenter noted, "You're sick. Calling them out due to their physical look? Really???"
> 
> Still, far more commenters felt emboldened to jump on the hate bandwagon - just as many have reportedly done across the nation ever since the stunning victory of Trump, who was known throughout his campaign for his derogatory statements about women, Muslims, Mexicans, disabled people, and other minority groups, apparently giving regular folks the green light when it comes to chastising and bullying.
> 
> This week brought several reported cases of pro-Trump related bullying of students, the first in Minnesota, where *"***** n*ggers"* was the graffiti of choice scrawled on a school door. In Michigan, a group of middle school students chanted *"build that wall"* while fellow Latino students cried, and in Pennsylvania a group of students parched with Trump signs while calling out,* "***********."* Finally, some proud Trump supporters were apparently harassing black students at Hillary's alma mater Wellesley College. Anti-Defamation League CEO and national director Jonathan Greenblatt confirmed for Yahoo's Katie Couric on Friday that hate speech has been intensifying across the nation. It's typically been "people energized by the outcome and then using vandalism or other types of harassment to go after minorities," he said, noting that black, Mexican, Muslim, gay, and Jewish individuals have been targeted.
> 
> It's all left the disempowered reeling, including LGBTQ people, fearful of Mike Pence's long-documented stance on "gay conversion" therapy, with calls to LGBTQ and specifically transgender suicide hotlines reportedly doubling since the election. Facebook friends of just this writer alone have reported the following: being given the *"Heil, Hitler"* sign by someone roving her Colorado neighborhood in a pickup truck (and another seeing the same in Brooklyn); having another friend threaten suicide because she could not "live under Trump."
> 
> Fat shaming (something Coulter has been prone to do for some time now) fits right into this mix - a terrifying one for anyone valuing freedom of identity and expression. As the Anti-Defamation said in its post-election day statement: "Democracy is more than simply what occurs at the ballot box or during a particular election. Democracy encompasses the full collection of our laws, our norms and institutions that enshrine and protect our freedoms. That work begins today to reinvigorate the idealism of e Pluribus Unum and to ensure that America remains a land of economic opportunity and personal freedom for all people regardless of their gender, race, class, faith, ethnicity, sexual orientation or political preference."


https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/ann-coulter-fat-shames-protestors-194533806.html

The thing that makes her look really dumb (not that she needs any help with that) is that there are some slender girls--as well as guys--in the photos she posted, too. Guess she needs her eyes checked.

As well, why are only overweight _women_ deserving of her--and others'--ridicule? It reminds me of the time someone posted a thread about poverty and obesity and compared a homeless, thin _man_ with--you guessed it--a lower-class, overweight _woman_. Interesting.

...

If I had more guts, I'd post this in Society & Culture where it belongs...but I don't look forward to having yet more of the tolerant, _rational_ users on this site call me and women like me fat disgusting cows, and tell us we could get thin _easily_ if we want to--and then accuse _us_ of being intolerant.

Still not entirely over the last thread where that happened. It hurt so much seeing users I used to respect saying such hateful things, I haven't had the heart to fix up my profile page since then, because I figure the next thread reminding us how ugly and unwanted we are (as if we're ever allowed to forget) will be coming along soon.


----------



## Carolyne

I suppose on the bright side, the election results are a way for parents to open a conversation with their daughters about sexism. Still, I can't imagine how heartbreaking having that conversation with your daughter must be. It's like when minorities have to talk to their children about interacting with the cops. "Don't worry Sally, if you work really hard, try your best, and maybe have a little bit of luck...one day the man who assaulted you could be president."


----------



## kivi

It's very thoughtful that some of my friends whom I met this semester, included me in their group for that lesson I missed (1 absenteeism for this lesson and it was that day). Luckily they also gave me a subject which I like: "Culturel side of the color"


----------



## tehuti88

I can't believe I used to respect and even stood up for them...so dismissive and condescending.

I also can't believe they don't see that they're being the exact same type of person they're always criticizing. It's like they're going out of their way to be that type of person, even. :|


----------



## Carolyne

tehuti88 said:


> I can't believe I used to respect and even stood up for them...so dismissive and condescending.
> 
> I also can't believe they don't see that they're being the exact same type of person they're always criticizing. It's like they're going out of their way to be that type of person, even. :|


Do you mean me?


----------



## Carolyne

tehuti88 said:


> Goodness, no. Not you in the least. :squeeze
> 
> In fact I'm rather irked by some of the treatment you're getting here.


Okay, well don't take this the wrong way but I really hate these types of posts and you do it a lot. You post about someone here but just vaguely enough that it could be anyone and I get paranoid and wonder if it's me. Every time you post this I start searching through threads you posted in to see who you got angry with and if I can't figure it out I assume it's me and get worried.


----------



## funnynihilist

tehuti88 said:


> I can't believe I used to respect and even stood up for them...so dismissive and condescending.
> 
> I also can't believe they don't see that they're being the exact same type of person they're always criticizing. It's like they're going out of their way to be that type of person, even. :|


Feminists?


----------



## PrincessV

Be mine be mine be mine be mine mine mine be. mine.


----------



## tea111red

so damn annoying how people keep going on and on about the election results. those protests, too.... :roll yeah, good idea.... create more problems in this country that other people will have to fix.

this girl/younger adult at the store had/has a good attitude and like she's one of the more mature ones of her generation. she said people that are upset just need to accept what's happened and we all need to come together as a country. it did NOT sound like she voted for donald trump, either. 

my state did not even vote for trump and gave hillary a big ol' portion of her votes.


----------



## tea111red

uke @ all the people that LOVE to hate republicans and religious people. a lot of these people, funnily enough, complain on a regular basis about how judgmental people are. take a look in the mirror, you seeyouinteas


----------



## Carolyne

Never heard of Pentatonix until Leonard Cohen died but I really like this band.


----------



## Carolyne

tehuti88 said:


> I post about all sorts of people, including from other sites and IRL (I recently vented about somebody from a gaming site, for example, and I often rant about former friends of mine), because I have nowhere else to vent my problems. This site is the only place I can share anything.
> 
> *I haven't had any issues with you (I'm surprised that you'd think I do), and in fact agree with you most of the time*, so you have no reason to believe I'd be complaining about you. Please don't worry about that.
> 
> I do feel rather hurt now since* I empathize with so many of your posts,* and am sorry that my posts bother you so much. I would vent somewhere else, if I had anywhere else to go.
> 
> ...I hate that now I'm bothering the people I actually like. God, I just do not belong _anywhere_. :crying:


Well, your post had said "can't believe I used to respect and even stood up for them" so that would fit me, because you've done that on several occasions, and I had just criticized someone for being intolerant and dismissive a few minutes before your post. So it would seem to 90% align that it was a post about me. Keep venting if it helps you but I don't know, be a little more descriptive maybe?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

What the hell are my neighbours doing? It's like there's an army of people next door screaming.


----------



## AllTheSame

Lmao. Wow. Some people are....truly clueless.


----------



## PrincessV

Lol  such an *******


----------



## Taaylah

noydb said:


> I like your posts


Lol thank you. You're sweet :b I just get the urge every now and then to delete it all, out of feeling like they're embarrassing/stupid, and paranoia that someone irl could stumble across them and figure out it's me. That's pretty unlikely though.



noydb said:


> How to reply to this text. Think I'm gonna vomit all over the screen, I'm so nervous


I hate that feeling. I'm glad it ended up going well though


----------



## PrincessV

Bye ****ing felicia


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Carolyne

Is sushi okay to put in the fridge and eat later? I can't afford to get food poisoning tomorrow.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Carolyne said:


> Is sushi okay to put in the fridge and eat later? I can't afford to get food poisoning tomorrow.


I've done it several times and never got sick. But no more than a day in the fridge.


----------



## Carolyne

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I've done it several times and never got sick. But no more than a day in the fridge.


It's just 4 hours. I guess I'll eat it.


----------



## Dreaming1111

AllTheSame said:


>


Could I please order a box of those?


----------



## Dreaming1111

@AllTheSame

LOL! Just a joke! I know about responsibility and owning up to what you do in life. Just thought it was funny. :smile2:


----------



## AllTheSame

Dreaming1111 said:


> @*AllTheSame*
> 
> LOL! Just a joke! I know about responsibility and owning up to what you do in life. Just thought it was funny. :smile2:


:wink2: :smile2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love being a musician, I hate being a coward


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Serenixity

When you look out the window and see something staring straight back at you. Then in the next second, you think of the most illogical and unreasonable worst case scenario like it's going to morph into a demon, break through the window's screen and murder you... until it finally stops staring at you after a grueling 5 seconds because it gets distracted by a moth and chases after it.

That cat almost gave me a muddafugging heart attack.


----------



## Carolyne

So I'm not allowed to ask for support on this site? Thanks a lot. I guess I'll go find a support site to post on instead of whatever this is....


----------



## Skeletra

Don't you just hate it when you get anxious for no real reason and you're like "Something is wrong, what could it be?" and your brain goes "Mmmyesss. What indeed >"









and you just kind of loose track of what's rational and not?


----------



## noydb

Please, please, please let me get what I want. (to get through this week without too much trauma) :eyes


----------



## AllTheSame

I need to clean up today. Uggghhhh. I hate cleaning.


----------



## Carolyne

Hey I made a tumblr account today, does anyone want to teach me how to use it?


----------



## May19

Carolyne said:


> Hey I made a tumblr account today, does anyone want to teach me how to use it?


i got you girl. lol back when i used to run my tumblr, i had like a few thousand followers XD I got you cover


----------



## Carolyne

May19 said:


> i got you girl. lol back when i used to run my tumblr, i had like a few thousand followers XD I got you cover


Idk if I'm doing it right haha. Okay, I'm gonna find your blog and follow you.


----------



## Carolyne

May19 said:


> i got you girl. lol back when i used to run my tumblr, i had like a few thousand followers XD I got you cover





Carolyne said:


> Idk if I'm doing it right haha. Okay, I'm gonna find your blog and follow you.


Oh, you didn't post your tumblr on here.  I'm following two other users from here now though.


----------



## May19

@Carolyne I don't use my tumblr anymore haha. It's mostly like anime/manga/art stuff though. And quotes and such. I mean I'm on hiatus might get back into it once I have more free time. What do you mean you're not sure if you're doing it right or wrong? You can always shoot me a message


----------



## Dreaming1111

Ugh!


----------



## Overdrive

Why even play the ****ing game when the odds are slim to none ?
**** this **** it's pointless.


----------



## Crisigv

Listening to my dad laugh makes me feel better.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Oh my goodness, baby koalas are so damn cute! I want one so badly!


----------



## Whatev

I ditched work today. Took a train out to Montauk. I don't know why, I'm not an impulsive person.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

woke up at 2pm on Sunday after 2 hours sleep, had to go out. Went to bed at about 10:30pm woke up at only 3:29am aprox today. Good job brain.


----------



## PrincessV

Sometimes I wonder... why people are so nice to me...? Makes me feel so vulnerable and confused. I thought humans were supposed to be bad, but there are so many good people out there. 

:/ the feels.


----------



## noydb

I'm so ****ed
**** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Found my ring. The source of all my power has been returned to me.

Not really though.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ffs.

So the walkthrough this morning is split between two different teams now. My boss is freaking out a little bit. We have two different teams of VPs walking our stores at the same time. I'm about to go out and do what I can. I know where they're going to be so I can be one step ahead of them. Fingers crossed, this has got to go well. It has to.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've never bothered to watch this but I love Dwight.


----------



## Steve French

Having one of those Dr. Google moments again. This time it is adhd. It has been in the past as well, but being in school again and having things to do has brought it back to the forefront. All the symptoms fit and have been that important present since childhood. Now, if only I could get comfortable about going to the doc about it. It's hard when the illness you are going to see about is widely thought of as fraudulent in both the public and the medical community, and second opinions are difficult to get in socialized healthcare in the boonies. Almost have to go in calculated. Maybe I just have a distrust of doctors these days. I once thought of them as a higher class of people, but now, at times, I think of them as regular folk with a bit more ambition and education. They all have their failings. It is discouraging when you bring a problem to them and they read the dsm off their computer and make a suggestion based on that in a ten minute conversation when your continued mental and physical health is at their mercy.


----------



## butterskenny

I cannot believe this. It's just too mind-blowing.


----------



## Charmander

The "I'm fine" mood reminds me of that meme with the dog sitting in a fire.


----------



## Kevin001

So much stuff to do...sigh.


----------



## Charmander

Anonymous' Youtube videos... cringe.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> you know
> over the years
> that i have known you
> never once have i expected of you
> good spelling
> so probs just don't worry bout it


:lol


----------



## cosmicslop

Sometimes I really, really, really wish I had a dog again. Once I get depressed and don't care about anything and revert to low energy and escapism, having an animal to take care would be a good reality check for something to live for. At the very least you need to take care of yourself so you can take care of your dog everyday. Do it for the dog.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

cosmicslop said:


> Sometimes I really, really, really wish I had a dog again. Once I get depressed and don't care about anything and revert to low energy and escapism, having an animal to take care would be a good reality check for something to live for. At the very least you need to take care of yourself so you can take care of your dog everyday. Do it for the dog.


I feel the same way about my cats. We help each other.


----------



## millenniumman75

Overdrive said:


> Why even play the ****ing game when the odds are slim to none ?
> **** this **** it's pointless.


So that's how they roll in French, eh? :lol

......stars, I mean étoiles :lol

estrellas :banana


----------



## Overdrive

millenniumman75 said:


> So that's how they roll in French, eh? :lol
> 
> ......stars, I mean étoiles :lol
> 
> estrellas :banana


:rain


----------



## Taaylah

I already know this is a bad idea. I don't know why I do this to myself. I know this is going to make me feel like sh*t and make me spiral, but I have to do it. I feel like this is gonna turn out bad and I'm gonna end up feeling like an idiot but I'm gonna do it anyway. I have to push myself to take risks (or more accurately what my anxiety perceives as risks when it's actually something quite simple).


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I would like to type something nice, but I'm really thinking "how did I end up here?" 

Honestly, I am very fortunate. I have an income, a roof, currently live in a free country... Even so, I feel "un-normal" and it bothers me.

Is anyone truly satisfied? I have yet to meet such a person.


----------



## millenniumman75

Overdrive said:


> :rain


pluie :cry


----------



## tehuti88

? Odd...I've just gotten two gift trades in a row on a virtual pet site. I don't really interact with anyone there, and get trades only rarely (and accept them even more rarely, since some are unfair trades)...so to suddenly get two gift trades (where I'm not expected to give anything in return) is surprising to me.

The first was pets not on my wishlist and some are duplicates (I'm not interested in duplicates, so those will go up for trade), but the thought is what mattered, plus it came with a message...



> Hello~
> maybe you've been having a hard time, so surprise <3 Sometimes life is hard and really confusing, overwhelming too- Take this as a sign from the universe that everything will be A-OK, Have a good day!


There's no way this user could know I've _actually_ been going through a hard time (SAS is the only place I share such things), so I assume it's a copypasted message they've sent to several users. But still. The timing is so strange to me.

The second trade--from a different user--was three wishlist pets of mine, again, asking for nothing in return.



> a little gift, hope you have a wonderful day! : )


I'm not ungrateful or anything. Just perplexed. :um Is it some sort of, I don't know, pay-it-forward-type day or some such...?

...

I'm pondering sending them a wishlist pet or two back, if I have anything they want, though the site layout makes trading kind of difficult, it doesn't let you sort by wishlist pets...kind of dumb. Plus you don't just send trades, you suggest them, so they can either accept or turn the trade down, and I'd hate if they turned down a gift.

Ugh why must I have so many issues. ;_;

ETA, one of the pets is this neato asexual jackalope I've been wanting...at least, I think it's an asexual jackalope? I _hope_ it's an asexual jackalope...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

This day does not matter. What does the rest of our life say about us? Shall it proceed in such a manner, or must it change?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wish I could have Thanksgiving dinner without actually having to deal with my family. :bah


----------



## AllTheSame

Lmao. Oh man I needed a good laugh. You complain about someone else's lack of empathy but you don't even see how you're painting your own self-portrait, you're describing yourself, perfectly. The irony. Wow. Some people will....never learn, never see themselves for who they really are. Just keep throwing rocks I guess lmao. How's that working out for you???


----------



## Overdrive

I don't know what to post on SAS anymore.
This place feels empty.


----------



## Mc Borg

Overdrive said:


> I don't know what to post on SAS anymore.
> This place feels empty.


That's just the nature of forums. They go through phases.


----------



## mr hoang

Just wanna say hi. Haven't been on here in ages. Was on vacation back home.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo

ME AND @naes ARE GOING TO MEET IN PERSON!!! Thanksgiving break Florida wooooo yeea hype


----------



## PrincessV

Atheism said:


> ME AND @naes ARE GOING TO MEET IN PERSON!!! Thanksgiving break Florida wooooo yeea hype


Seriously? Have fun ^__^


----------



## AllTheSame

Atheism said:


> ME AND @*naes* ARE GOING TO MEET IN PERSON!!! Thanksgiving break Florida wooooo yeea hype


Have fun you guys. I remember what it's like meeting up with another SASer the anticipatory anxiety is the worst part. You'll both be fine


----------



## May19

I really want to just make another blog post but I feel like I can't just write without knowing what I want to write about. Sigh. I also just want the blog to be more well known, but I'm so discrete as to who I share the blog with


----------



## tehuti88

May19 said:


> I really want to just make another blog post but I feel like I can't just write without knowing what I want to write about. Sigh. I also just want the blog to be more well known, but I'm so discrete as to who I share the blog with


I feel similarly, aside from venting and fiction I can never think of anything good worth blogging about, though I really want to. :/


----------



## naes

atheism said:


> me and @naes are going to meet in person!!! Thanksgiving break florida wooooo yeea hype :d


partyyy!


----------



## naes

PrincessV said:


> Seriously? Have fun ^__^


I'm not that bad xD


----------



## naes

AllTheSame said:


> Have fun you guys. I remember what it's like meeting up with another SASer the anticipatory anxiety is the worst part. You'll both be fine


Thanks bro!


----------



## Virgo

ShadowOne said:


> dammit youtube. all my recommended videos are cats and color blind people seeing colors for the first time
> 
> I'm not a two-trick pony, youtube...


LOL

It's okay my recommendations are now, within a matter of one day, half full of boxer dog videos and I cannot stop watching them. I love to watch boxer dogs being cute and stupid. I can't get enough.

@PrincessV @AllTheSame Thanks  We will have fun! Gonna go to Disney, and I've never been there before 

@naes Can't wait bruh ♥


----------



## Kevin001

I need to remember to kill them with kindness.


----------



## cosmicslop

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I feel the same way about my cats. We help each other.


That is perfect love right there.


----------



## noydb

I lead such a pathetic life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twistix

Trying to distract myself from those negative thoughts


----------



## tehuti88

The sunlight is glinting off the monitor and right into my face. >_>

Another reason to hate late autumn/winter.


----------



## Just Lurking

Just finished Person of Interest, and now I need a new series to watch. 

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> The sunlight is glinting off the monitor and right into my face. >_>
> 
> Another reason to hate late autumn/winter.


Sunlight. Ech.

I don't mind the sun when I'm outside (even prefer the moderate length of spring and autumn days to the short winter days), but I can't stand having it shine inside. I have boxes covering my windows.


----------



## KelsKels

Someone rang my door but I'm too afraid to answer it. I know my makeup package is out for delivery so I'm hoping it's that... but I told off our upstairs neighbor the other day so I'm afraid it might be them. This teenage kid who I think might be a bit slow kept ringing us and constantly asking to borrow one of our keys or just say some random crap. Then he came over and asked us if he could use our bathroom and shower because he got kicked out. Then he kept asking for a key because he needs to get his stuff. Well my husband is the biggest pushover ever so he kept just giving the kid excuses or giving him the key. Well he rang when I was home playing a game.. and the kid got frustrated with my husband saying he needs the key again and saying that he doesn't want to hear any excuses.. of course my husband stutters and says oh hey I'm sorry.... well I'm pissed this kid is getting angry at us and demanding out help and my husband is about to cave... so I get some anger induced courage. I walk up to the door and look the kid in the eyes and say "Listen kid, we are not your parents. We don't owe you anything and frankly none of this is our ****ing problem. Leave." And he doesn't say anything. Just gets a little wide eyed and walks away. Now there's no way I'd have been that confident if my husband wasn't there... and now I'm afraid we will have to deal with him or his parents. I mean they do live above us. But whatever.. they can't really do anything.

Wow.. that turned into a story lol


----------



## Overdrive

I really don't know why Roland decided to remake the TR-909, TB-303 and the synth boutique...
Those had their times, and are still used. But damn those new versions are not even analog...
Acidlab just recently announced their new 909 clone, Roland must be angry about it haha.


----------



## ljubo

I have chest pain right now. Had it several hours.


----------



## mr hoang

ljubo said:


> I have chest pain right now. Had it several hours.


Hope you got it checked out man. Ive had chest pains in the past and went and got an xray. They didnt find anything but at least I knew I was ok.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ljubo

mr hoang said:


> Hope you got it checked out man. Ive had chest pains in the past and went and got an xray. They didnt find anything but at least I knew I was ok.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I already know why i have it. Its severe acid reflux, had it since i was 18. Sadly there is nothing i can do about it, the medicin does not help. I have to live with this chest pain (it comes and goes). But its not dangerous or anything according to the doctors i have talked to.


----------



## AllTheSame

I had an absolutely awesome time tonight with my kids. We went to batting practice on the field at Minute Maid Park. Had awesome food in the players dining area. Hung out in the dugout for a while, the actual Astros dugout, and watched people hit for a while. I did OK lol. I got a few hits. My kids had a lot of fun. My son has played baseball for years now, so he did really well. The girls made contact a few times, but it wasn't about hitting home runs...they had fun. We got some good pictures, and they gave us a framed photo of all of us in front of the dugout. We were also on the jumbotron....I think it's about the tenth or fifteenth time for us lol, and it still makes me crazy anxious but I did fine. Being on the jumbotron at batting practice is nothing like it is when there are thirty or forty thousand people in the seats lol...I can't believe I survived those times.


----------



## Flora20

Whether I should work more hours next week :/ probably will


----------



## May19

@tehuti88 I think you just have to let it come to you. Some days when I want to write, I can't seem to write. I tend to write best when the idea and the feeling just comes out of nowhere.


----------



## KelsKels

Ahhhhhg so pissed and frustrated. Level 5 in dishonored is brutal if you're going for merciful ghost. I've ended up with kills twice and have had to reload several times. Not to mention I skipped a safe and an optional objective. Damn I messed up and did things in the wrong order and it's kicking my ***. Still not really sure why I'm getting kills though. But I'm about to reload.... again.


----------



## funnynihilist

Writing poetry in my head


----------



## layitontheline

3:30am and can't sleep. Regretting that venti starbucks right about now :serious:


----------



## Kevin001

Christmas is just around the corner I need to see how many people I'll be buying for and what type of money I'm looking at spending.


----------



## Steve French

Man, I hate being wrong. Especially when I'm right. These government codes man, they might be the problem. Filled with vague language. Pretty sure a dwelling unit refers to a suite or apartment. And that the distinction was amount of conductors rather than the type. Of course, the gang was all there on the wrong side.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It'd be cool to black but have natural blonde hair like some of those people from Papua New Guinea & other pacific islands


----------



## Crisigv

Just thinking that now my sister has a boyfriend, I've probably lost my concert partner. That sucks.


----------



## Mc Borg

Crisigv said:


> Just thinking that now my sister has a boyfriend, I've probably lost my concert partner. That sucks.


What concert?


----------



## Crisigv

Mc Borg said:


> What concert?


Well, we've been to many concerts together, but the next one is The Tea Party. I'm not first choice anymore.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> Well, we've been to many concerts together, but the next one is The Tea Party. I'm not first choice anymore.


I'm sorry  I had a concert buddy...actually a couple of them. But one was my ex-wife's best friend's husband. The other was my ex-wife. So. Yeah. The divorce pretty much took care of that.


----------



## chinaski

tried playing duke nukem 3d and got instant motion sickness. **** video games


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> I'm sorry  I had a concert buddy...actually a couple of them. But one was my ex-wife's best friend's husband. The other was my ex-wife. So. Yeah. The divorce pretty much took care of that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

 :hug


----------



## KelsKels

Dear satan.. I really need to uninstall the wish app. I've been spending way too much money.. hundreds of dollars on cheap clothes. It's a problem..


----------



## kivi

I slept for almost 10 hours yesterday and I still feel sleepy? It's so annoying. It's cold outside so I just stay in the room. My roommate said that she goes swimming at night or in the morning in pool here and said that maybe getting busy with something would help me too. I don't know the pool prices though. I'm so bored.


----------



## AllTheSame

This isn't directed at anyone on this site, btw. But what I'm thinking about right now, and what really is over the top to me is when SJWs try to convince people they are evil, bad people, with black souls who, if they don't change their thinking, deserve to be publicly condemned, insulted and trampled on. It's almost as if you love encouraging that mob mentality.

Making a point is one thing, but telling peole the way they think is "wrong" is just ridiculous....first of all, you aren't going to win anyone over with that approach. You're going to create controversy. The people you're attacking are usually immediately going to get defensive....it's a reaction a lot of people have to being personally attacked for no reason. And. Maybe that's your whole goal.

The thing is, SJWs, 99% of the time, do not really care about the issues they pretend to be so passionate about. It's about getting behind a cause and getting into conflicts and looking like some kind of martyr who stands up for people (who are usually perfectly capable of standing up for themselves, btw)...or it's about trying to look like some kind of hero. *sigh* You do not look like some kind of martyr, some kind of hero. You look like a social justice warrior. You look ridiculous. And I (and a few others I've talked to about this) actually kind of feel sorry for you.


----------



## tehuti88

Something seems to have disagreed with me. ;_;

I hope none of this affects my upcoming physical.


----------



## funnynihilist

Mid November and 70 degrees. Should have worn short sleeve shirt.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Just made a deal on the Facebook Market to buy an original Xbox, 3 controllers and a bunch of games from a man in my area. We're going to meet up tonight at 8. He gave me his address, I don't feel comfortable going there. Took me some time to grow the balls to ask him if we could meet in a public space. Now I feel like a pain in the arse for asking. I've nervous, too.. but I really want to play Tony Hawk's underground among other games!


----------



## AllTheSame

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Just made a deal on the Facebook Market to buy an original Xbox, 3 controllers and a bunch of games from a man in my area. We're going to meet up tonight at 8. He gave me his address, I don't feel comfortable going there. Took me some time to grow the balls to ask him if we could meet in a public space. Now I feel like a pain in the arse for asking. I've nervous, too.. but I really want to play Tony Hawk's underground among other games!


Good luck, hope it goes well. I'll be honest I'd be worried if either of my daughters were doing that....and imo going to someone's home for something like that should never be an option obviously. I'd make sure you meet in a very, very public place, with lots of people around.


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Just made a deal on the Facebook Market to buy an original Xbox, 3 controllers and a bunch of games from a man in my area. We're going to meet up tonight at 8. He gave me his address, I don't feel comfortable going there. Took me some time to grow the balls to ask him if we could meet in a public space. Now I feel like a pain in the arse for asking. I've nervous, too.. but I really want to play Tony Hawk's underground among other games!


Yeah don't go to his home. I assume he had a pretty sweet deal? Cheap? Good luck.


----------



## May19

funnynihilist said:


> Mid November and 70 degrees. Should have worn short sleeve shirt.


It was jacked up to the 80s the other day. I was so annoyed :/ I feel you


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

@AllTheSame Thanks. He agreed to meet in a public space and said he respects my caution because he's a state trooper.. oookay, lol.
@Kevin001 Gracias. 80 bucks. But after looking at Amazon, with shipping fee and no games or only 1 controller.. his offer sounded better.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@AllTheSame

I believe there is a time and place to step in to protect someone, like when it gets physical or distressing for someone and they ask for the help. If not asking for the help, then I believe back off until they ask for it.

Or maybe in some cases it might be appropriate to step in. So it's situation based.

But I get what you are saying with saying the way they think is wrong. As someone wise told me along the lines of one time, there is no wrong way to do something, just many ways to do the same thing. Some may work, some may not.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

 :hug

I hope everything goes the way you want it to.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The highlight of my week was getting a new vacuum.


----------



## layitontheline

If you don't want me to tailgate you then don't cut me off, bimbo.


----------



## tehuti88

ANX1 said:


> @*tehuti88*
> 
> :hug
> 
> I hope everything goes the way you want it to.


Thanks. :squeeze

I've gotten the word today that I'm going to need to go on a clear liquid diet for a couple of days before surgery (which means not even foods like pudding or yogurt), plus they want me to drink 32oz of some stuff to...clear me out, twice, before the procedure. This terrifies me since I'm not sure how I'll make the drive down there with that much fluid in me! :afr I guess it will be worth it all though if it means I finally get this surgery.

I just need to pass the physical and not get a cold or flu. I had a flu shot but there is no shot for a cold. ;_;


----------



## Just Lurking

They have to justify the purchase of corny stock photos somehow.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Could I actually turn my negativity streak around? I only hope so. I feel like I've been wallowing in self pity for two weeks. If I were a guy I would say I need to grow some balls!!! But honestly I'm happy with my gender so no changes going on. LOL! :lol


----------



## Mc Borg

It's so cold and windy outside.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

A lot of things. It's a thinky kind of day.


----------



## euphoria04

Why is it that the guy who chews gum loudly in movies is always a conniving prick?


----------



## AllTheSame

This is how my oldest daughter's car will look.....ffs, I cannot believe she is 16.


----------



## May19

Tomorrow is my birthday, and the day before my birthday has always been the hardest for me. So much has happened on the day before my birthday in the past few years. A part of me just doesn't spend this night alone, but here I am. I locked myself in my room in the dorm instead of trying to talk to my hall mates. But at the same time it's relaxing.


----------



## AllTheSame

May19 said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday, and the day before my birthday has always been the hardest for me. So much has happened on the day before my birthday in the past few years. A part of me just doesn't spend this night alone, but here I am. I locked myself in my room in the dorm instead of trying to talk to my hall mates. But at the same time it's relaxing.


Happy birthday :hb

Hope you have a good one. You don't have to go out and party and raise hell to make it a good one....


----------



## rockyraccoon

May19 said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday, and the day before my birthday has always been the hardest for me. So much has happened on the day before my birthday in the past few years. A part of me just doesn't spend this night alone, but here I am. I locked myself in my room in the dorm instead of trying to talk to my hall mates. But at the same time it's relaxing.


Happy birthday regardless


----------



## May19

AllTheSame said:


> Happy birthday :hb
> 
> Hope you have a good one. You don't have to go out and party and raise hell to make it a good one....


Thank you so much! I know I don't have to go out and party and such. It's just would be nice to be able to spend it with someone. For all I know, I might just end up studying for my "midterm" rip


----------



## May19

rockyraccoon said:


> Happy birthday regardless


Aw thank you so much!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is the coolest place I've ever seen:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

You're welcome. 

Try doubling up or trippling up on pads with extra absorbtion. Or buy disposable pants designed with extra absorbtion (large men's version also fits women).

About cold, keep body in a constant temperature. Body heating up too much due to being cold can cause a cold. Basically wear jumper, longs when go outside when cold.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

AllTheSame said:


> This is how my oldest daughter's car will look.....ffs, I cannot believe she is 16.


You can reflash stock ECU's on new cars via a hand held device. That's so you can set the rev limiter lower, drop the speed limiter to a lower speed.


----------



## AussiePea

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is the coolest place I've ever seen:


Now i know where the dishonoured game developers got their inspiration, almost identical in design.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is the coolest place I've ever seen:


So cool.
I need to find the cyberpunk version of this and live there.


----------



## cmed

Captchas always used to annoy me. Now that I run a website that gets a decent amount of traffic, I totally get why they need to exist. The internet is absolutely infested with spam bots and they are attacking at all hours of the day. Quite the headache, even with captchas, honeypots and all other preventative measures mitigating it.


----------



## AllTheSame

ANX1 said:


> You can reflash stock ECU's on new cars via a hand held device. That's so you can set the rev limiter lower, drop the speed limiter to a lower speed.


Lol I had no idea, thank you  I've heard getting a speed governor installed in older cars was kind of a pain (and expensive). I'm not too worried about my oldest actually....she's 16 but still hasn't taken driver's ed. She has no interest, driving scares her. But I'm afraid once she gets comfortable with it she'll be a little speed demon lol. And my son I'm not too worried about, my youngest daughter OMG though....that little girl has absolutely no fear, and never has. She was the one in cheerleading that they used to toss ten, twenty feet into the air and catch lol. She is afraid of nothing and no one. I can see her trying to redline it the first time she's driving alone, omg.


----------



## MellyWelly

How its finally my relax time 0


----------



## millenniumman75

I have so little time to get so much done.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@AussiePea Wouldn't surprise me, when I saw it my first thought was that it'd make a cool game environment.
@geraltofrivia Same. If I need to get away from Humanity somewhere like that would be the perfect place.


----------



## ljubo

Nobody likes me. I want to die.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@AllTheSame

You're welcome. 

It only cost's about as much as the device, cable. That's if car is year 2000+.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get my oil changed in my car.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Persephone The Dread
Very cool. Are those your pictures or did you just find them online?
I used to be really into the idea of urban exploration. Would still like to do it someday.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mc Borg said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> Very cool. Are those your pictures or did you just find them online?
> I used to be really into the idea of urban exploration. Would still like to do it someday.


I found them online sadly. That place is outside of New Orleans apparently (an abandoned power station,) but I live in the UK.

I love the idea of urban exploration too but never really have. There are some cool abandoned sanatoriums here too but I think many of them have guard dogs and stuff around now.

So I live vicariously through people's photos of abandoned places


----------



## Just Lurking

I hate Christmas television episodes.

In any series. In any context.


----------



## tehuti88

Just Lurking said:


> I hate Christmas television episodes.
> 
> In any series. In any context.


I get tired of watching crime or forensics shows and every single year they have to have a _special Christmas episode_.

"Oh look, everyone's been snowed into the building and they're going to miss Christmas with their families. Wow, that hasn't been done before, that's as original as the 'We're trapped in an elevator!' episode or the 'Let's all flash back to olden times where we play different characters!' episode."

"Oh look, there's this person dressed as Santa (_or are they *really* Santa?_), and there's some sort of Christmas miracle that totally obliterates the realism of the show. I didn't care for continuity anyway."

"Oh look, there's mistletoe so the annoying ongoing sexual tension between the lead characters can be taken care of, it's Secret Santa and everyone is getting everyone else gifts, and shenanigans and good feelings ensue. And maybe those lead characters get to finally hook up, because _that's all anyone watching this show has ever been waiting for_, it's not like we watch it for the crime/forensics or anything." uke

And meanwhile I'm thinking, "SOMEBODY GET MURDERED ALREADY."


----------



## Barakiel

I got some guitar strings today, and they smell like a freshly opened pack of Yugioh cards. Though I'm not sure if it's the strings themselves or just the packaging... I hope it's the former though, 'cause I don't like that metallic scent most guitar strings leave on your hands. :blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## layitontheline

My sister's making babies and I'm over here knitting dishcloths. But the world needs more dishcloths, right?!


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I wonder why there were two car tyres stacked on the pavement by a fancy sports car (a common sight in this area nowadays), parked at the bottom of the street.


----------



## Taaylah

Boring, boring, boring bored I'm FU*KING BORED and nothing makes sense anymore. Nothing makes me happy anymore. I'm bored to tears. All of my time is spent sitting, waiting, wishing for something to happen but it never does. It's all a drag or maybe I am.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Persephone The Dread said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me?


No, I am being totally serious.


----------



## millenniumman75

I can't decide who to order pizza from tonight.


----------



## Charmander

I wish it was as easy to buy Christmas presents for people as it is to buy presents for my dog.


----------



## Crisigv

Today was pretty much a waste of a day.


----------



## funnynihilist

Crisigv said:


> Today was pretty much a waste of a day.


Mine also. I did nothing productive except wash my sheets. Never even put them back on the bed.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't deal with this cold weather.....I ain't ready.


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> I can't deal with this cold weather.....I ain't ready.


Agreed. It sucks.  I hate the cold.


----------



## Crisigv

funnynihilist said:


> Mine also. I did nothing productive except wash my sheets. Never even put them back on the bed.


I kind of cleaned up my room, but that's about it. Everyone else went out, except me.


----------



## Blue Dino

Not even thanksgiving yet, half of the house in my neighborhood have already decorated for xmas.



layitontheline said:


> My sister's making babies and I'm over here knitting dishcloths. But the world needs more dishcloths, right?!


Babies > More dishes to clean > dish clothes do the job.


----------



## tehuti88

I am f***ing sick and tired of this book, it has a cool premise/design (I adore interactive fiction) but the story SUCKS, I've been working on it for like *over a year*, I still have over a hundred pages to go :cry , there are all these _hints_ and _clues_ and _conjectures_ ooooooh but none of them really go anywhere, and by now I fully believe NOTHING of interest is going to happen in the plot, since _nothing significantly interesting has happened in the first 300+ pages_. (Well, some people died, but it took so damn long for it to happen, and there was so much conjecturing over it all, that by the time it did, I really didn't care.)

I've abandoned so many books recently not far from the finish line and it irritates me so that I vowed I wouldn't do it yet again, but I really don't want to drag this book with me to surgery, I want something new and interesting where SOMETHING ACTUALLY HAPPENS, but at this rate I'll never finish the damn thing, UGH GOD how could somebody write a book this long and have _nothing_ happen??

There's this weird compasslike insert in the back of the book, a wheel you spin and letters/coordinates show up on it. There are websites devoted to this book and theorizing what it's really about. _Nobody's_ been able to figure out the purpose of this wheel. Judging by the pointless _hints_ and _clues_ and _conjectures_, ooooooh, all throughout the book, I bet the wheel means nothing at all, and was put there just to seem clever/mysterious. WHO DOES SOMETHING LIKE THAT??

This book has made me dread reading. THANKS, JJ ABRAMS.


----------



## tehuti88

http://sfiles22.blogspot.com/2013/11/eotvos-wheel-code.html

*Seriously!*


----------



## Flora20

I wish I could go back in time to the 40's or 50's seems more interesting then living in the dull times of today..


----------



## twistix

I really need to trim my fingernails


----------



## Kevin001

Why did I tell her Saturday? I should of said Friday.....ugh. Too late now.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Overthinking will do ya in, kid.


----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> Agreed. It sucks.  I hate the cold.


I love it


----------



## Mc Borg

Overdrive said:


> I love it


Yeah, but you're a lumberjack. Way more testosterone than me.


----------



## Tanz76

A non-existent life.


----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> Yeah, but you're a lumberjack. Way more testosterone than me.


lol ok


----------



## Mc Borg

Overdrive said:


> lol ok


Are you really a lumberjack or was that just something random you thought of? Because if so, that's pretty badass.


----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> Are you really a lumberjack or was that just something random you thought of? Because if so, that's pretty badass.


I've done it during this summer (part time job),it's tough but it pays well.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Ex and I are back together? I'm Ron Burgandy? I'm confused as usual, I don't even know if that's what I want or if it's even good for either of us. Took him for dinner at a Japanese place (his pick) for coming with me to get the Xbox. In that short amount of time, I was reminded of his bad qualities, which usually outweigh the good. Why does he think it's okay to talk **** about my sister to me? So rude. Sometimes I want to kick him in the throat. Wish I had a girlfriend to share this rant with, lol.


----------



## Elad

@calichick u alive bro

tell me life is good please


----------



## Carolyne

I've never used up all the ink in a pen. I've never reached the end of a pen.


----------



## KelsKels

If I had a dollar for every time people asked me when my husband and I are going to start making children, I might be able to actually afford a little brat. Ugh I don't like kids.. but it's socially unacceptable to admit that.. so I just get annoyed and say "Oh maybe one day." Although I really don't feel like I'll ever want something to scream at me all day long and demand my constant attention and money.


----------



## Rickets

Kevin001 said:


> I can't deal with this cold weather.....I ain't ready.


Would gladly swap with you. It's 101f where I am and we aren't even officially into summer yet.

Give me winter year round. I detest summer.


----------



## Kevin001

Rickets said:


> Would gladly swap with you. It's 101f where I am and we aren't even officially into summer yet.
> 
> Give me winter year round. I detest summer.


Deal. :hs

Less clothes is goal.


----------



## Carolyne




----------



## AllTheSame

Meh.


----------



## rockyraccoon

It's really frustrating watching that show dating naked when they censure out all the good stuff:bash


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'll never be good enough.


----------



## funnynihilist

Just watched an entire episode of mst3k on my phone with a five inch screen, meanwhile my computer with a 22 inch screen was only a few feet away but I was too lazy to turn it on.


----------



## AllTheSame

rockyraccoon said:


> It's really frustrating watching that show dating naked when they censure out all the good stuff:bash


Hehehe I watched a few episodes of dating naked. But I didn't watch it wanting or expecting porn and that's not what you'll get. I was in a hotel room out of state, for my job one night just surfing channels and when I turned it on I remember thinking to myself "for fuqs sake" because I realized they were on their first dates, and naked. It's actually a pretty interesting show.

I remember thinking (and posting on this site, in....one of these threads) if they can go on a first thread naked, and not only naked, but on tv, why do I have so much trouble lol?


----------



## kivi

I need to buy painkillers but I don't like the pharmacist here. I asked about a soap when I newly came here and I said it had green white package and he said that they had the same soap but it has never been in a green white package. I said I've been using it for years and maybe they changed it's package recently but I'm sure it has a green white package. He replied me saying he has been selling it for years and it doesn't have green white package. His attitude is like I was a child. Well, I currently have the same soap (bought it from somewhere else) and it has green white package?? Annoying.


----------



## Crisigv

People are so confusing


----------



## twistix

Sunbathing would be easier if it wasn't so cloudy


----------



## twistix

Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## tehuti88

Thank you, KMart, for the boots. Sure wasn't expecting you to be able to deliver what Wal-Mart failed to. (Our local KMart has just about given up on life. Surprised it's still around, honestly.)

Unfortunately my former IRL friend's wife spotted me (despite me trying to avoid her) and waved...it's terribly awkward. :x This is somebody I knew in high school...she saw me at the mental health clinic years ago and wrote a letter to me to get in touch. We wrote to each other for a while, but then it dropped off (probably my fault)...then tried to pick it up again...but then I sent her a gift of some books I knew she wanted, and I never heard back. I figured she'd grown tired of me since that's what always happens, so I gave up. Then ran into her and her wife in public like a year later and they both made a point of saying she'd like to hear from me (even though my friend didn't seem too happy to see me at all). I was perplexed--well, she surely still had my letter and gift, why not reply to it? :| They said they'd been "busy"...but that didn't explain them asking _me_ to get back in touch. I mean, it was _their_ turn to reply, right?

My friend had just seemed so ill at ease talking to me during that encounter that I could not bring myself to believe she wanted to hear from me, plus I felt lousy never having heard back about my gift, so I didn't send an e-mail. I figured they were just being polite and would forget me in time. I didn't expect that we'd keep running into each other so much, though!

Anyway it went that way for quite a while, we'd keep accidentally running into each other in public, her wife would always greet me cheerfully and ask if I have Facebook (I keep saying no, which isn't _technically_ true, but I don't use it, so it's true enough), and would keep giving me my former friend's e-mail address, and would keep saying she'd like to hear from me. And if my former friend was there too, she'd say the same, though I always got the feeling she didn't mean it, because she'd be even quieter than I am (hardly anybody is quieter than I am), and would always look/act kind of awkward like she didn't want me there. It's weird--her wife, somebody I don't really know, seems happier to see me than my old friend is!

But anyway. After enough times of this happening, and me not bothering to get back in touch (I was still smarting over her never replying to my gift, I don't like to nag people if they don't want to hear from me, I've learned that the hard way over and over), my mother and I passed my former friend in the dentist's lobby...I said nothing because I didn't know it was her until we'd passed, and she said nothing either. Yet more proof to me that she isn't interested in us reconnecting (even though she was the one who got back in touch with me first!).

However...I felt bad that she might've thought I was snubbing her, so I finally e-mailed her after that. I'd lost the e-mail address her wife wrote down, but I had one saved in my address book and it looked identical (as best I could remember) to the one I'd had written down. And it didn't bounce back as undeliverable, so I figured that was it. I explained to her why I was always so awkward around her (she already knows about my anxiety, but I tried to explain that I have many Asperger's traits too, including why I never look up and recognize her in public) and why I hadn't written back in so long (didn't think she wanted to hear from me, BUT, I was NOT accusatory in the least), etc., same stuff I always make the mistake of explaining when my friendships go downhill. Hey, they'd kept asking for me to get in touch, well, there it was. It's not like I was some creep just contacting her out of nowhere.

That was in autumn 2015, I believe; maybe even longer ago than that. I've since run into the wife yet _more_ times and she _still_ keeps insisting my former friend would love to hear from me...well...she's got a snail mail/gift AND an e-mail to reply to! The ball is in her court, not mine.

So now I dread running into the wife or my former friend in public, which happens when we go to KMart because that's where the wife works. I don't hate them or anything. I really would love to rekindle our friendship, and the wife seems friendly too so I wouldn't mind being friends with her either. But they have their own problems (former friend has MS, another reason I hate nagging her with my messages, maybe she's really sick, but if that's so then why keep saying she'd like to hear from me??), plus my former friend doesn't read much and doesn't go out much so I'm not sure what else we'd have in common...and seriously..._she won't reply to me_. And her body language and speech just REALLY seem to indicate she feels awkward around me and isn't interested, as if her silence isn't proof enough. The wife seems unaware of this, so maybe my former friend hasn't informed her she isn't really interested? I do wish she'd just tell her already and get it over with. It hurts and I'm disappointed and, yeah, kind of bitter, but at least it would get rid of all this awkward dancing around and pretending to be interested in getting back in touch.

It'd really suck running into them in public and them just ignoring me from now on...  ...but that's pretty much what's going on already aside from empty pleasantries, so...what difference does it make. They'd be happy, at least.

Anyway I tried to avoid the wife today but she spotted me anyway since I didn't think I could exit through the front door. Now she probably knows I'm trying to avoid her since all I did was offer this halfhearted wave before turning away. ;_; I hate seeming so rude. But I'm really tired of being asked for my Facebook or being given an e-mail address or being told my friend sure would like to hear from me because _I contacted her twice and she's never replied_.

I told my mother, next time we run into her, how about you just say, "Oh, Rachel told me she e-mailed So-&-So quite a while ago, and never heard back, so she didn't want to keep bothering her"? Because I can never seem to work up the guts, and it's *always* backfired in the worst ways when I've tried this with other "friends" in the past. (There's always this reaction of, "How _dare_ you think you're important enough to me to think it matters that you feel hurt when I don't reply to you."  ) And I'm just tired of all this. Why my friend won't just tell her wife she's not interested, I have no idea. Why my friend bothered contacting me in the first place, I have no idea!

/rant

...Anyway at least I got some boots. :/


----------



## PrincessV

I said I was leaving... but I got absolutely nothing done.  I crack myself up.


----------



## 812161

I'm losing grip on my acceptance of simply existing...not a good place to be.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I don't want to think because I can't stop making myself feel bad... :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001

Picking a health insurance plan is so hard. Do I want a low monthly payment? Low copays? Or insurance that most places take? Hmm....decisions decisions. Can't get all 3 lol.


----------



## Just Lurking

Too much troll activity here lately. And likewise too many people taking their bait.

The site needs some clean-up time.


----------



## Virgo

Two more days until I leave to meet a certain someone on SAS, in person   

edit: okay I won't spam this now until the minute before I leave


----------



## Mc Borg

Just Lurking said:


> Too much troll activity here lately. And likewise too many people taking their bait.


Yeah, not sure why people keep falling for it over and over again. Too much energy expended over nothing.


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> @calichick u alive bro
> 
> tell me life is good please


Hey Elad!!! I missed you! I was mentioning your name every other post awhile back just to trigger your alerts so sorry if you came back to 20 quotes from me that didn't happen to have any relation to you whatsoever.

Lol. How have you been? Work/love/mental health/etc?

Things have been going up and down for me. I guess the biggest thing this year for me is that I'm in my first real relationship. I don't know how the f*** people call this easy, relationships are the hardest thing one can ever manage and this is coming from someone who breezed thru school with a 4.0+ GPA the works.

Been having sex/companionship/etc but have major low self-esteem, trust issues and jealousy and have kicked him to the curb recently but he keeps on coming back.

Elad........................................It's maybe the first time in my life where I wish I was normal. This is a beast.


----------



## 812161

She'll never admit that I'm only good for keeping her company, online. I'm everyone's last thought...last choice...the last.


----------



## tea111red

lol, i remember once, on another chat/site and a long time ago, saying i hadn't left the house for 5 days and then being asked if i was a paraplegic by someone. :no

at the time not leaving the house for 5 days seemed like a big deal. i had no idea i would not leave the house for 2 months later in life.


----------



## Mc Borg

Has anyone noticed that there seems to be an abnormal amount of 25-27 year olds on this site compared to other age brackets? Maybe it just stands out to me because I'm 27. It's weird because I remember when I first joined this site, it seemed to be dominated by 17-19 year olds. Or maybe that was because I was 18 at the time and noticed them more because they were around my age?


----------



## Blue Dino

nopersonoperating said:


> lol, i remember once, on another chat/site and a long time ago, saying i hadn't left the house for 5 days and then being asked if i was a paraplegic by someone. :no
> 
> at the time not leaving the house for 5 days seemed like a big deal. i had no idea i would not leave the house for 2 months later in life.


I think its just a thing with peer pressure mass social misconceptions. I remembered having a young intern coworker being surprised at me for not having plans or not going to a party or clubbing on a Friday night and she tells me how she would so wanna kill herself if she ever finds herself without any social plans on a Friday night. I just remember secretly rolling my eyes at her. I and most of my housemates of my age group I lived with, most weekend nights after work, just go home and cuddle in front of the tv exhausted. That was many years ago. I am pretty sure by now looking back, that very intern felt like an idiot for ever saying that.



Mc Borg said:


> Has anyone noticed that there seems to be an abnormal amount of 25-27 year olds on this site compared to other age brackets? Maybe it just stands out to me because I'm 27. It's weird because I remember when I first joined this site, it seemed to be dominated by 17-19 year olds. Or maybe that was because I was 18 at the time and noticed them more because they were around my age?


I guess the current 25-27 group when they were 18ish is when forums like these are the popular thing on the internet. So even at 25-27 now, it makes sense that they stuck to it to this day. While I think lots of 18 to early 20s nowadays just interact over twitter and instagram and vine etc. Online forums are not really popular with that age group as it is with the older late 20s or 30s generation. Well thats at least my theory. :stu


----------



## tehuti88

My computer seems a tiny bit laggy tonight. :/ Is it just this site or something else? Doesn't seem to be the site since it's the computer lagging, not the page. This concerns me.

There was an error message or something that popped up briefly just as I was shutting down last night, but it disappeared too fast for me to read :roll ; I waited a moment and then turned the computer back on and it seemed okay, and I could find nothing in the recent problem reports, so I have no clue what that was. (I don't remember all the problem reports that WERE there, though!--how did I not notice them when they were happening? :| ) Computer seemed to work fine all day but at night has gotten weird.

Quick virus scan found nothing, will need to do a full one later. Worried though, why should it suddenly be boggy? I have antivirus and AdBlock running, and no themes on my browser, and Flash not installed in Firefox (IE has it instead), and I empty my Firefox cached files frequently, and I don't open weird e-mails or click on weird links; what else is there to do? This is practically a new computer and I was hoping it would be considerably faster and last considerably longer than the previous two! :|

...

Holy crap, I just got a weird dizzy spell. o.o Felt like my entire room tilted.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Blue Dino
You might be on to something there. But still. I don't notice a lot of 44 year olds for example. Almost every other member is 25-27. It's probably all just in my head, though. :eyes
@tehuti88
I'm actually feeling kind of weird myself. Kind of lightheaded.


----------



## Blue Dino

Mc Borg said:


> You might be on to something there. But still. I don't notice a lot of 44 year olds for example. Almost every other member is 25-27. It's probably all just in my head, though. :eyes


I do notice lots of early 30s here too. And I assume lots of 30s here do not list their age maybe? 40s yeah it's a minority. But I figure many 40s people didn't grew up during the internet era and especially the internet forums era. And lots of them now probably have enough in their life to deal with than going on forums regularly.

Would be interesting to see where online forums would go 10 years from now.


----------



## meganmila

I'm thinking a million things right now. How I have already lost my mind I guess.


----------



## meganmila

Just Lurking said:


> Too much troll activity here lately. And likewise too many people taking their bait.
> 
> The site needs some clean-up time.


It's still like that?! Damn that sucks.


----------



## kivi

I'm thinking about cooking salmon and making a carrot salad. I made them before at home and they're actually pretty good but it all depends on ovens' and stoves' availability here. We have 3 kitchen sections for every floor and each one of them 4 stoves and 3-4 ovens but it's always too crowded at evenings (some girls bring their boyfriends or friends so it even makes it more crowded), I'm thinking about cooking at night because of it.
It's already expensive if you eat a good dish out so I thought about making it here (also it's not really that expensive when you cook), more reliable and healthy here for me. I hope I can manage. Now I have to go shopping outside of the campus.


----------



## LostinReverie

I love how all the question posted to women on this site never apply to me.


----------



## AllTheSame

LostinReverie said:


> I love how all the question posted to women on this site never apply to me.


How? In what way?


----------



## AllTheSame

Anyway....I'm thinking about the five days off I have coming up. I'm looking forward to it. I might take my kids to see a movie Saturday. I told them to call me, text me if they have time to go see one, not sure how this weekend is going to play out yet. But there are some really good movies coming out. I really don't think I'm gonna go to my sister's house. Just. No. I totally get that everyone has obligations, and you're supposed to be there for your family. I get that. I have three kids, I've gotten that from day one, so that's not what this is about lol...it's just that my kids won't even be there, and....it's an entire day surrounded by my brother-in-law's family, most of whom I've never met. Meh. No thanks.


----------



## LostinReverie

AllTheSame said:


> How? In what way?


It's always if "this type of guy" approached you, how would you react. This situation would never happen to me. I'm just venting. I feel completely alone in this world, like I'm the only one of my kind. I don't fit in anywhere on this earth. Isn't this supposed to be a teenager problem? Why am I still so lost. I don't belong here.


----------



## Kevin001

I got a tax credit for my insurance, hope everything works out and I don't end up owing money.


----------



## Amphoteric

I got this game called Meadow and it's amazing. I started as a badger cub and made friends with a fellow badger, we explored the world together and even climbed a high mountain. There's no text chatting in the game so all the communication happened via emotes and strange badger barks. It's almost too cute to handle, definitely a strong candidate for game of the year 2016.


----------



## Charmander

That's one of my dad's christmas presents sorted.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - I am about to have 3.5 days off this week with a holiday, then two days next week and I am done for 2016. That's what I get for working so hard this year - I couldn't use my vacation time until the end of the year. With the two day for Christmas, and two days for New Years, I am literally off work for 34 consecutive days. That means I am now on vacation 39.5 out of the next 41.5 days.

Seniority (although I am the youngest in my group still - I am in my 13th year) has its privileges.


----------



## AllTheSame

LostinReverie said:


> It's always if "this type of guy" approached you, how would you react. This situation would never happen to me. I'm just venting. I feel completely alone in this world, like I'm the only one of my kind. I don't fit in anywhere on this earth. Isn't this supposed to be a teenager problem? Why am I still so lost. I don't belong here.


I won't pretend to know how you feel....but I mean, I think I do know what you mean. Guys feel that way at times about having certain women making themselves available or open to approach, (or about certain women approaching, yeah there are women who do) and...yeah. Like I said I won't pretend to know exactly how you feel though because I hate it when people do that and just kind of dismiss how I feel with a simple "Oh yeah, I've been there, you'll be OK, it's no big deal". It happens, even on this forum, all the time. Just try not to be too hard on yourself, try not to be your worst critic. Easier said than done, I know. And. Nahhh....it's not just a teenager problem. Most def not.


----------



## Just Lurking

meganmila said:


> It's still like that?! Damn that sucks.


Well, well... Speaking of s*** disturbers.

I never thought they'd parole you so soon.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - I am about to have 3.5 days off this week with a holiday, then two days next week and I am done for 2016. That's what I get for working so hard this year - I couldn't use my vacation time until the end of the year. With the two day for Christmas, and two days for New Years, I am literally off work for 34 consecutive days. That means I am now on vacation 39.5 out of the next 41.5 days.
> 
> Seniority (although I am the youngest in my group still - I am in my 13th year) has its privileges.


Wow. Ffs, that's a looooot of vacation! You earned it though, man. I have five days off, starting in a few hours. And then I have probably two weeks off (not sure yet) around Christmas and New Years. So yeah....out of the next 40 days I'll be working I think 14 or 15 of those lol. Kind of nice when you think about it that way. I just have to figure out what to do with my time. Netflix here I come.


----------



## tehuti88

WTF, I eat one slice of marbled cream cake and slip into a coma for an hour and a half and miss _Hot Bench_. :/

I can't handle sugar so early in the day. Still barely awake.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## Crisigv

I waited too long to pay my ticket. I think it was due by tomorrow, and I just paid it. It says it will take 3 business days to process. I hope I don't get in trouble.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Wow. Ffs, that's a looooot of vacation! You earned it though, man. I have five days off, starting in a few hours. And then I have probably two weeks off (not sure yet) around Christmas and New Years. So yeah....out of the next 40 days I'll be working I think 14 or 15 of those lol. Kind of nice when you think about it that way. I just have to figure out what to do with my time. Netflix here I come.


Sleep is top priority :lol

Last year - before Thanksgiving, I took 8 days off.

This year - 5.5 days up to Thanksgiving....which included two hours here and there (having made up the other times) during July when I was in the emergency room three times (eye/vitreous hemorrhage and not allowed to drive for up to two weeks, so I had to work from home). That health scare showed me that I am healthy otherwise - only a slight hypertension issue besides my Paxil fat - definitely medication-related as I exercise like crazy.

I got a promotion because of the effort, too. It doesn't kick in until February, though. The first thing that popped into my head - to quote YOU AllTheSame :lol....."Ffs, I worked too hard - now this" :doh


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> Sleep is top priority :lol
> 
> Last year - before Thanksgiving, I took 8 days off.
> 
> This year - 5.5 days up to Thanksgiving....which included two hours here and there (having made up the other times) during July when I was in the emergency room three times (eye/vitreous hemorrhage and not allowed to drive for up to two weeks, so I had to work from home). That health scare showed me that I am healthy otherwise - only a slight hypertension issue besides my Paxil fat - definitely medication-related as I exercise like crazy.
> 
> I got a promotion because of the effort, too. It doesn't kick in until February, though.


Congrats to you for pushing through all of that, man....not everyone could get through that like you did, and it sounds like you have some much deserved time off. Good to hear everything is alright now.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Congrats to you for pushing through all of that, man....not everyone could get through that like you did, and it sounds like you have some much deserved time off. Good to hear everything is alright now.


I still have a thin veil of blood floaters in my eyeball, but my visits to the eye doctor have been spreading out. At first, it was every other day because they were afraid my retina detached or that I had a stroke. They were more freaked out than I was!

It then became one week, then two, then four, then six, and now three months. I see them in January. :stu

I am still paying my hospital bills - they called me asking for me to pay it all off, when I showed them I have been making payments. The reset the time on my bills so it started over at 0-90 days :lol. I have had to do a LOT of standing up despite the SA. When you live alone, you either DO IT or it doesn't get done!


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> I still have a thin veil of blood floaters in my eyeball, but my visits to the eye doctor have been spreading out. At first, it was every other day because they were afraid my retina detached or that I had a stroke. They were more freaked out than I was!
> 
> It then became one week, then two, then four, then six, and now three months. I see them in January. :stu
> 
> I am still paying my hospital bills - they called me asking for me to pay it all off, when I showed them I have been making payments. The reset the time on my bills so it started over at 0-90 days :lol. I have had to do a LOT of standing up despite the SA. When you live alone, you either DO IT or it doesn't get done!


Ffs man it sounds like it was a lot more serious than I thought. That must have been scary to go through. I don't even like going to the doctor for my regular checkups. (I just signed up for insurance through work and they reduce my premiums by $20 per month if I get a preventative health exam....or whatever they're called....and I don't even want to do that). I hate, hate, hate doctors, and yeah hate is a strong word but going to them sends my anxiety off the charts. That must have been tough to get through. Good to hear you're doing alright man.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Crisigv said:


> I waited too long to pay my ticket. I think it was due by tomorrow, and I just paid it. It says it will take 3 business days to process. I hope I don't get in trouble.


At worse they will impose a late fee or double fee. Better make sure to check back with them with your payment in case they did charge you a late fee and not tell you about it.


----------



## Crisigv

Pogowiff said:


> At worse they will impose a late fee or double fee. Better make sure to check back with them with your payment in case they did charge you a late fee and not tell you about it.


Yes, good point, thanks.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Try to be civil, despite one of you being a gossip and displaying semi-aggressive actions towards me over something I don't understand. I have even been trying really hard to be nice to one of you and have always cared about the other. Heard both of you making fun of me behind my back in front of my face after I agreed to do something for both of you. Not that I would ever turn you down, unless I was overwhelmed. After all, it's my job to serve both of you. Even so, good grief! Can't trust anyone. :frown2:

Also, I overheard the gossipy one expressing worry over the "monitoring" by me. (yep, told you so) If we're being honest here, you know that the one that is going to make a fuss is the other monitor and her blonde boss and it has always been that way, huh? :yes _You_ are making a fuss too and didn't want to let on to your "friend" (I have yet to see you be a friend to anyone...you just lure them in so you can get stuff out of them) that it was talked into you by the blonde one and you agreed, because that is how it works. The time stuff frustrates you too. You've said so yourself in the past. The thing is that you can't admit to it fully so you lie and put words in other people's mouths (Yes, I remember. It's one of the top offenses.). You'll act nice to her face and stab her in the back, because that is what you always do to everyone...or maybe just women. You're awesome! :x


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Okay, save your friend. Fix this. You have the power to do it. You're always saying how you have connections to this important person and that and if they are out, you're the only one who can save the day. To hell with sick days, even if you're infecting everyone else with a deadly disease. (Some of us are recovering from some serious illnesses, like maybe cancer, respiratory or neurological diseases, you know? Eh, to hell with those people. Folks upstairs need you to be there when they're at the Bahamas and the place would burn down without you, because the rest of us are not trustworthy. We're BAD apples. *pout*) You are THAT important and have connections. *winks and nods* (Am I doing it right? The way you did it that one time?)

Do it, because it's obviously causing her stress. It's not good dude. Do it for your friend. It's the least you can do. Show her that you care.

Do it 'cause she wants you to.

Heck, it will piss the rest of us off and that will, at least, give you a laugh. 

Do it!

Do it.

Yeah, that's what I thought. You care about no one but yourself.

Cheers, self-important one.

Oh look, it's YOU!





Remember Purple Shirt Day (heh, you heard "here comes___" and you came in to dominate and harass ___, but when you saw her boss was their you told said boss to send an email about Purple Shirt Day...smooth!) and when you hired that "efficiency expert?" That was awesome! AND you're so smart too, because you hire people to do what you cannot do yourself.

They will figure out what your employees are doing, because you're totally clueless. (Eh, we let other people do the actual work...like our dear friend. Shh, she'll never know that you're just pretending to be nice, so she'll do your work for you, because you don't know what the hell you're doing. You're teaching your underlings to dump all their work on her too, because, well...she's a competent woman and since she's female you can pay her less, right? Am I right, or am I right? Yeah, you know I'm right. )

The "efficiency experts" determine how well people are doing this job that you know nothing about (how did you get in this field...did you grease a few palms? *wink nod* (hey, I think I'm getting it...is it beginning to look like what you do?). AND this person can figure out who is at the bottom of the bell curve, because you wanted to get rid of some people...spending too much money on salaries, I suppose (on people who hadn't had raises in five years)/

You're so smart. Line your own pockets and a few upper-management minions, so they'll go along with what you want. Yep.


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> I think its just a thing with peer pressure mass social misconceptions. I remembered having a young intern coworker being surprised at me for not having plans or not going to a party or clubbing on a Friday night and she tells me how she would so wanna kill herself if she ever finds herself without any social plans on a Friday night. I just remember secretly rolling my eyes at her. I and most of my housemates of my age group I lived with, most weekend nights after work, just go home and cuddle in front of the tv exhausted. That was many years ago. I am pretty sure by now looking back, that very intern felt like an idiot for ever saying that.


haha @ that coworker. what she said actually sounds sad to me, but yeah....maybe she's learned something since saying that to you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Comment about Motionless In White:



> the most upbeat black metal band ever﻿


Assuming they're not serious, then well ****ing played. :')

Tbh either way it's still great.


----------



## AllTheSame

One of my favorite memories over the last few weeks is me and my kids...especially my youngest daughter (the cheerleader) teaching me how to do the Ju Ju On That Beat. Lmao. You just...have to be there. When we were at the lake last weekend she was trying to video me and I caught her. We do it while I'm driving sometimes (one handed) and especially at red lights. She usually rides shotgun so my oldest and my son are in the back rolling their eyes (occasionally dancing along though). It is so much fun lmao. The thing is she's never really TAUGHT me how I just follow her moves so I don't even really know how to do the dance yet, not really. When it's lame, out of date, old I'll learn how. As always. They like it though it's fun and I've upgraded the system in my car a little, it bumps, the mirrors shake.


----------



## feels

For the past week or so I've just felt really uncomfortable physically. Like I want to burst out of my skin. There were times at work where I was doing a task but my mind was somewhere else completely. It didn't even feel like it was really me. Like I had just sent my body there but there was nothing inside lol. I dunno what the **** I'm talking about but it's been really annoying. I think I desperately need to change the way I eat and be more active. I dunno if that's the solution but it's the thing I'm most unhappy with at the moment.


----------



## Carolyne

With thanksgiving, comes the conservative family members who will want to talk about Trump all dinner  Unfortunately I don't work that day so I'm stuck going.


----------



## cosmicslop

People who are mentally ill but won' t acknowledge it and resist any help seem to be the ones who perpetuate mental health stigma more than anyone else. He's spouting such negative, ignorant beliefs about mental illnesses. It's draining to deal with and taking a toll on my own health.


----------



## TryingMara

Thanks for making me feel worse. Had to get that in there and break me down just a little bit more.


----------



## tehuti88

Blood work results came back normal, so according to my physical I'm good to go for surgery.

Got my updated pre-surgery instructions from U of M as well. I'm to pick up some sort of powder from the pharmacy and mix it twice with 32oz of fluid and drink that to clean myself out before the procedure. :sigh Wonder why the surgeon originally told me I wouldn't have to do that? One possible good bit of news, though. I'm to take the first dose at 6PM two days before surgery, and the second dose the day before surgery. Because they want me down there the day before surgery to get some pre-op things done, that means we're actually leaving two days before surgery, in the morning. So if things go well we _should_ be in the hotel in Ann Arbor before I need to take the first dose of this awful stuff. And the day I take the second dose is the day I'll be at the hospital doing whatever it is they need me to do to prepare me for good. So, if all goes well, drinking this awful stuff won't have any bearing on our trip down there because I'll be drinking it afterward.

The sort-of bad news...that I need to take this stuff at all (no sleep for me), plus I need to be on a clear-liquid diet two days prior (the ONLY solid food I can take in will be gelatin) (I doubt I'll feel like eating much anyway, what with the long drive and having to drink this crap), plus they tell me to drink "at least six large glasses" of fluid the day before surgery to keep hydrated. !!! Um, they _do_ remember I'm getting this surgery because my bladder is the size of a walnut, right??

I'll do my best to follow these instructions, BUT, I'm not sure if I can (I'm so used to drinking very little fluid that I actually get kind of sick if I drink a lot like I used to); AND, this means I'll be going through hell while they do whatever they're going to do the day before surgery (I'm still not sure exactly _what_ they're going to be doing :| ), as well as while I'm prepping for the surgery itself. Hope it doesn't bother them too much if I keep asking to use the bathroom every ten minutes while they're dealing with me the day before, because that's what's going to happen.

I also hope I can ask them to catheterize me while prepping me for surgery, because not only am I almost certainly going to be on my period (no clue how they're going to handle that!), but all that fluid is going to be coming out of me, and I remember lying in a bed for about an hour waiting for the doctor to show up when I was getting my gallbladder removed, he ran _that_ late; I actually had to ask them to unhook me from the IVs and let me use the bathroom. So embarrassing.

Seeing just how long it takes to hook a patient up and wheel them all over the hospital and wait for the surgery team to arrive and whatnot, I KNOW my bladder will not be able to handle that without me peeing all over myself and the bed, repeatedly. So I really, really hope they can make some kind of concession to deal with that--catheter, bedpan, whatever, just _something_. Unless they like having urine all over the place.

My regular doctor had warned me that I might have to stop taking the vitamin C and zinc I've been taking (I actually often forget to take them ops ) since they can interact with stuff, BUT, nowhere in either of the sets of instructions I received does it mention either of those two, nor guaifenesin (I take sips of cough syrup throughout the day to deal with my sinus issues, and get utterly miserable going without). Plus I was taking cough syrup at the time of my gallbladder surgery and had no issues. So I think I'm going to keep taking those since the instructions don't say anything about stopping. I'll stop the cholestyramine since it's a powder (not clear) and is for digesting food anyway, which won't be needed. I think I'm meant to keep taking my thyroid med. Only my lansoprazole concerns me since some heartburn meds are mentioned on the "do not take" list, and that's for heartburn, even though it's not on the list...will need to call and ask them about that. Going to feel sick not taking that, but whatever.

...

About three weeks to go, then, without catching any sort of infection. :/ (I wouldn't even be able to tell if I had a urinary tract infection! Apparently I had one once (or at least an elevated white blood cell count in my urine) while getting my bladder instills, but I sure couldn't tell the difference.)

I think maybe also we'll need to bring a cooler with some bowls of gelatin in it, just so I get to eat _something_ beforehand, since eating whatsoever will be off the table for a while after the surgery...I'm going to be starving.

Ugh I just wish the date would get here already, get this all over with. I'm so worried about catching a cold. :sigh


----------



## Kevin001

My Thanksgiving should be interesting.


----------



## Amphoteric

Agh, it's so cheap yet so incompatible with my PC


----------



## tea111red

....


----------



## Charmander

Ugh, I think I just about got through being called out in class. I wish I could talk for as long as other people.


----------



## rdrr

we hungry


----------



## kivi

I love those mini smileys.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Not a good day. Probably my worst Thanksgiving ever and glad it's over soon. Now I just have to get through the rest of the holidays...


----------



## Innocent James

I'm back what happened to my transsexual friends. Omg I've in and out mental hospital for no reason other than the cops tried killing me.


----------



## Innocent James

Im on my phone though no internet hard to navigate


----------



## Wanderlust26

I wish I could go on a shopping spree right now. It's the only thing that will cheer me up.


----------



## AussiePea

So it has been snowing in Tokyo and we have to race there next weekend, don't think Michelin produce snow tyres...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*tehuti88*

 :hug

Wish you the best. 

@*Carolyne*

 :hug

@*AussiePea*

I believe for snow or gravel, the exact opposite setup to what you normally run with grooved tyres.  

Also need to add 4wd.


----------



## Alkree

Freaking out because I agreed to hang out tomorrow with a co-worker who also struggles with SA. Fighting hard not to make up a reason to back out because I think it would be good for both of us and we might be able to help each other work to overcome this.


----------



## Winds

I feel strangely energetic to the point that I can't even go to bed. I kinda wanna go out night walking.


----------



## Mc Borg

Winds said:


> I feel strangely energetic to the point that I can't even go to bed. I kinda wanna go out night walking.


You should. Late night is the best time for walks/bike riding, imo.


----------



## Winds

Mc Borg said:


> You should. Late night is the best time for walks/bike riding, imo.


If I still lived uptown I would be gone, but I'm out in the middle of nowhere. Might just chill in the back then take a walk.


----------



## Greys0n

I want on vacations, I am so tired


----------



## chinaski

thinking about getting this laptop

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IA9HB1I/ref=s9_dcacsd_bhz_bw_c_x_1_w

wonder if it's a good deal at its current price


----------



## May19

chinaski said:


> thinking about getting this laptop
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IA9HB1I/ref=s9_dcacsd_bhz_bw_c_x_1_w
> 
> wonder if it's a good deal at its current price


maybe i saw it wrong but 128gb hard drive is pretty low... but i guess it depends on what you're using the laptop for


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vanilla soy chai latte...yums


----------



## MCHB

May19 said:


> maybe i saw it wrong but 128gb hard drive is pretty low... but i guess it depends on what you're using the laptop for


Looks like it has two harddrives. I believe a 128gb SSD and a 1tb HDD. :smile2:


----------



## noydb

I like kids, but why do they have to scream so much? I could do without hearing that right now.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm already tired of Thanksgiving food....no more pls.


----------



## MrQuiet76

wish i didn't exist


----------



## Carolyne

Sometimes I'm really hungry, but I'm actually just thirsty


----------



## Axy

I dread the future.


----------



## Overdrive

Thinking of getting the Analog Keys as a next synth, his cv/gate output would be great for sequencing my ms-20.


----------



## Mc Borg

Gilmore Girls referencing Eraserhead. Interesting.


----------



## Carolyne

21 Women Whose Dads Voted For Donald Trump Tell Their Fathers How It Made Them Feel



> "It's hard to sum up in words how it feels to have endured a sexual assault and to know that my own father voted for a man who treats women as if they're lesser beings. I know the decent man that you are, and so I know that you abhor Trump's treatment of women. You may have been able to separate, in your own mind, voting for his policies and voting for his conduct. But when you cast a vote for him, you made the loud and clear statement to me, a rape survivor, that his behavior wasn't a disqualification. That decision to vote for him - however based in a desire for economic change, new policies, or an upset of our hopelessly deadlocked system - makes me feel that what happened to me doesn't matter to you. That it's easy enough to explain it away. That the tiniest part of you thinks that kind of behavior is pardonable, under the right circumstances and with the right excuses."





> Dear Dad: Simply put, I feel betrayed. If protecting the rights and dignity of your own flesh and blood, your little girl, wasn't enough to motivate you to vote against Trump, I don't know what it would take. As a woman of color, as someone who has directly benefitted from the Affordable Care Act, as a person who has received vital reproductive health care from Planned Parenthood throughout my twenties, as an outspoken feminist and champion of the Black Lives Matter movement, it not only baffles me, but shakes me to my core to know that you are celebrating while I, along with so many others, are mourning what this presidency means for our nation's future."





> "Hi Dad. Your vote verifies that you are OK with me living in a world where Trump is a role model for success. Trump stands as a reminder that I can be the world's most qualified woman, and still be defeated by the world's most disgusting man. He stands as a reminder that a man can insult and mock every cultural group but his own, and still rise to power. Your vote makes me wonder if you want the world to change for me. Your vote makes me question if you have any concern for people who are dissimilar to yourself.
> 
> "I am surprised. I am confused. I am afraid to talk to you about it. But I want to understand. Am I the one being narrow minded? Am I being ignorant for having a hard time seeing things your way? I want to know what influenced your choice. I want to hear you talk about it. I'll ask soon. But I'm not ready to hear your reasons just yet."





> "Gary, we have never agreed on politics, but we have always had a relationship built on respect and love. Your vote for Donald Trump feels like a betrayal. I know you love me - a lifetime of coming to my plays and letting my oddball friends crash your holiday parties has shown me that you do - but I now question your respect for me, and that is truly painful. "





> "Dad, I grew up listening to you call Hillary Clinton every vile name you could think of just because she was a woman. Through your own words and political alliances, you've taught me that you're only proud of me when I think like you, vote like you, and hate like you. In case you haven't noticed, I'm a woman too. Is that all it takes for you to vote against the health and safety of your only child?"





> "Dad, I know you love me. You helped me become the strong woman I am. But how can you truly value me and justify a vote that said yes to the degradation of women and the normalization of sexual assault? It makes me feel like you don't believe my hard work and qualifications could ever earn me the same respect as even the least adequate male. Is that what you meant to say to your little girl? What if the things Trump says about and did to women were directed at me? I'm afraid to be a woman in Trump's America. You are supposed to keep me safe. Your vote did not protect me."





> "Dear Dad, your vote made me feel that it's OK to be corrupt as long as you're not a woman. That a man with no qualifications can beat a woman who's prepared 30 years for the job. That it's OK to vote someone in office who stands for hate and bigotry and misogyny, as long as it doesn't affect you. Your vote has devastated me, because I know that's not the man you are."


I don't know how I'm ever going to talk to my parents about how upset this has made me. This is there in between us every time we talk now.


----------



## AllTheSame

Also....



lmfao at Jimmy Fallon and Justin Timberlake.

It's like RAAAAIIIIIIIINNNNNN!!!! On your wedding day! It's a freeeeeee ride when you already paid. It's like goooood adviiiiiiice that you just can't take!.....Life has a funny way...

Best friends forever Jimmy? Yeah....best friends forever. Omg, lmao. I'm dying right now lol.


----------



## tehuti88

Ugh God I hate romantic comedies. :x Who thinks people really talk like that?


----------



## novalax

tehuti88 said:


> Ugh God I hate romantic comedies. :x Who thinks people really talk like that?


There is exactly one romance movie I like, its Her by Spike Jonze


----------



## Kevin001

I still worry so much about her...sigh.


----------



## tea111red

Carolyne said:


> 21 Women Whose Dads Voted For Donald Trump Tell Their Fathers How It Made Them Feel


*leah, 27:* "So I forgive you dad, and I thank you for believing I could do anything - and raising me to think the same."

mind boggling...."forgiving" your dad for not voting and not sharing your viewpoints.

*nancy, 23: "As an immigrant, this was the first time you could vote in the United States. I'm hurt that you chose not to, whatever your reasons may have been."
*

you're hurt that he exercised his freedom (what america stands for) and his right to choose....not to vote? you're hurt because he made his own decisions? if you don't know the reasons he chose not to vote, why don't you go and ask him so you can stop feeling hurt?

*dana, 23: **"I am surprised. I am confused. I am afraid to talk to you about it. But I want to understand. Am I the one being narrow minded? Am I being ignorant for having a hard time seeing things your way? I want to know what influenced your choice. I want to hear you talk about it. I'll ask soon. But I'm not ready to hear your reasons just yet."*

yes. you are probably being narrow-minded and ignorant. you admitted you didn't go and talk to your dad so there's a good chance you're misinformed. it can sometimes be hard to see things a person's way when you have not heard directly from them.

*"Your vote makes me question if you have any concern for people who are dissimilar to yourself."*

this quote makes me wonder if you have any concern for people who are dissimilar to yourself.....

*rachel, 31:* "Gary, *we have never agreed on politics*, but we have always had a relationship built on respect and love. Your vote for Donald Trump feels like a betrayal. I know you love me - a lifetime of coming to my plays and letting my oddball friends crash your holiday parties has shown me that you do - but I now question your respect for me, and that is truly painful. "

you know you have never agreed on politics and have seen that this Gary guy can love you despite this fact, but are still questioning his love/respect for you?

*courtney, 31:* "It's hard to sum up in words how it feels to have endured a sexual assault and to know that my own father voted for a man who treats women as if they're lesser beings. *I know the decent man that you are, and so I know that you abhor Trump's treatment of women.* *You may have been able to separate, in your own mind, voting for his policies and voting for his conduct.* But when you cast a vote for him, you made the loud and clear statement to me, a rape survivor, that his behavior wasn't a disqualification. That decision to vote for him - however *based in a desire for economic change, new policies, or an upset of our hopelessly deadlocked system* - makes me feel that what happened to me doesn't matter to you. That it's easy enough to explain it away. That the tiniest part of you thinks that kind of behavior is pardonable, under the right circumstances and with the right excuses."

you're assuming a lot. you ALREADY know he doesn't condone Trump's treatment of women so why are you directing your anger about what happened to you at your dad (and Trump, I guess?)? him voting for Trump doesn't invalidate what happened to you.

okay, enough.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I can hear the grumpy lady downstairs getting some action. Well good for her.


----------



## tehuti88

Why do so many people assume that if you're obese, you "don't take care of yourself"? (I. e., euphemism for "eat like a pig, never get off your a**, don't give a crap if you keel over dead"?)

Does this same (mis)assumption apply to, say, people with acne? Among the same people who believe obesity is almost exclusively an issue of "not taking care of yourself," is there _also_ some big assumption that, hey, if you have zits, obviously you never bother washing, are lazy, have crap hygiene, and you "don't take care of yourself"...?

If not, well, why not? The *overgeneralizing* and *lack of logic* would be the same. Just for consistency's sake.

It doesn't seem to be that way, though. Every time I see those magic words, "don't take care of yourself," it's in reference to being fat. It's like we fat people hold the monopoly on "not taking care of ourselves," while everybody else on Earth--even the _true_ deadbeats--are trying their hardest. Odd.


----------



## Blue Dino

Carolyne said:


> I don't know how I'm ever going to talk to my parents about how upset this has made me. This is there in between us every time we talk now.


Then don't? Leave them be with their political stances and stick with that of your own. And avoid talking politics with them. For majority of the people those are the grey areas you avoid getting into in conversations.


----------



## KelsKels

Why tf are blu rays twice as much as dvds? That doesn't really seem justifiable to me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

People that steal booze from liquor stores...I hope you choke on your vomit as your liver quits


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

****, it only takes 2-5 week courses to become a bartender here? Sign me up, I'm going for it!


----------



## Carolyne

@Wrongwolfe i love dorothy!


----------



## tehuti88

This thread is broken again. :afr


----------



## noydb

Wrongwolfe said:


> ****, it only takes 2-5 week courses to become a bartender here? Sign me up, I'm going for it!


Oh awesome, are you actually going to do it?! Good luck if you do. I've always wanted to but I'm too scared, lol.


----------



## Winds

Looks like Instagram and Twitter finally got a winner with this ThickAsHellChallenge that has been trending over the past few hours or so.


----------



## Kevin001

Christmas lights all throughout the neighborhood....Christmas is officially here.


----------



## Mc Borg

I saw this at the gas station across the street and couldn't resist. It's actually pretty good. Made with pure cane sugar too.


----------



## AllTheSame

One of my friends forwarded this to me on fb tonight. It's partly kind of funny to me. And....partly dead serious. Good advice.

To the guy that tries to date my daughter....

Know that I was crazier than you could ever be.

I know the game. Don't try to play me, and most definitely do not try to play my daughter. Don't play games, don't go there, I will crush you.

Also, we'll have a little talk before you ever go out with her. I'll know where you are with my daughter. And when you get back from the date, I'm going to do to you, whatever you did to my daughter. Think about that for a second. Let that sink in lmao.


----------



## waterfairy

I'm mad about the Gilmore Girls revival. This ending felt more unfinished than the season 7 finale. And what was with that dreadful, 20 minute musical? Why would I wanna see these random, insignificant characters singing and dancing to some weird ****? And why oh why would I wanna see Lorelai and Rory pass newspapers out throughout the town or ask people in New York what they're in line for? This **** took up too much time. And those final four words.... Gonna really leave us hanging with that one? I mean, I get it, but at the same time why the heck is ______ the ______? Just.... No!!


----------



## Just Lurking

Someone had posted their picture and I thought about saying, '_wow, you look like Gary Busey..._' Then I saw that they're actually a woman.

Disaster avoided.


----------



## tea111red

Just Lurking said:


> Someone had posted their picture and I thought about saying, '_wow, you look like Gary Busey..._' Then I saw that they're actually a woman.
> 
> Disaster avoided.


:lol

oh boy.....

i'm horrible. someone will probably tell me i look like a farm animal or something now for laughing... :no


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Deleted any and all photos of us from my phone, Facebook and Instagram. Now to burn the one physical photo. Feels good.


----------



## gunner21

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Deleted any and all photos of us from my phone, Facebook and Instagram. Now to burn the one physical photo. Feels good.


I'm assuming this is regarding an ex? Does that work? (the burning bit, not the deleting part). I've seen it movies quite a bit.

I remember I had to delete even our conversations on text, skype, whatsapp. I don't know if people normally do that.


----------



## gunner21

This pic describes my predicament pretty well:


----------



## Carolyne

gunner21 said:


> This pic describes my predicament pretty well:


YES!  This is why I need a rat.


----------



## AussiePea

That awks moment when your gf has her friend on loudspeaker and her friend begins discussing her ovulating.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Frickin headache. Hurts too much to think.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Carolyne said:


> @Wrongwolfe i love dorothy!


She's my current spirit animal tbh lol.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

noydb said:


> Oh awesome, are you actually going to do it?! Good luck if you do. I've always wanted to but I'm too scared, lol.


I want to! But there are some factors that are making me not so sure.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

gunner21 said:


> I'm assuming this is regarding an ex? Does that work? (the burning bit, not the deleting part). I've seen it movies quite a bit.
> 
> I remember I had to delete even our conversations on text, skype, whatsapp. I don't know if people normally do that.


Not sure. I decided I'm going slide it through the shredder at work tomorrow


----------



## obviouslyjulia

how to get through tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gunner21

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Not sure. I decided I'm going slide it through the shredder at work tomorrow


You know what you should do. Write a letter to "him", explaining all the frustrations and complaints and all the anger, but never actually send the letter. I've heard that works.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

gunner21 said:


> You know what you should do. Write a letter to "him", explaining all the frustrations and complaints and all the anger, but never actually send the letter. I've heard that works.


I may try that. Right now I feel alright about the whole thing. Relieved to be done once and for all.


----------



## Just Lurking

Eight-year-old girl raped and killed in Illinois, and news outlets make sure to emphasize that the perpetrator "had mental health problems" (as if his actions alone aren't enough to imply mental deficiency).

Is that supposed to make normal people feel better about themselves, or something?... that one of 'them' couldn't have done it?... But gotta watch out for those mentally ill...


----------



## AllTheSame

Damn. Been watching SNF, KC v Denver and this is the best game I've seen in a while....


----------



## Kevin001

I feel like I could be doing more.


----------



## KelsKels

I hate when you're surfin the web, as you do, and you come across a really old link that no longer works. So frustrating! I need information! Everything in the interwebs should always exist!


----------



## Blue Dino

Over the past many years, my mom have consistently given me unnecessary problems and situations. They have drastically decrease my quality of life and kept me at a constant high level of distress. In my current situation, I have no way to solve these problems other than doing little things to delay them. So they have been gradually slow sinking me like a quicksand. While she keeps piling on me new problems one after another.

However a few days ago, she threw yet another problem at me. This is the worst one yet. It came on so suddenly a matter of a few days. Depending on how I approach the problem, if I cater to her demands, it could risk throwing my life into total shambles in within a month. If I don't cater to her demands, she will likely hold it above me in the long run and it will manifest more future problems down the road. And the problem itself will likely return eventually. This problem is arise due to a lie I have been having on her for the past many years about my financial situation, as lying to her at time was the only solution I could save myself from a difficult and horrible situation she was putting on me. Its ironic how years later, she managed to reverse my counter measures of the old problem into a brand new problem to attack me with. These problems she's is putting on me are very unnecessary. They serve no worthwhile purpose other than to make my life difficult. 

I am not sure how I am gonna fend off this one or let alone how to approach it. So I sure hope this isn't the end of the line for me.


----------



## millenniumman75

This is the latest I have been up in a week and I am tired!


----------



## Winds

I don't think most people realize the amount of problems and stress that come with having a child. Things have a habit of getting really real when another life is placed in your hands. Hopefully I remain in a position where I can think on it for awhile before going down that road.


----------



## tehuti88

Too bad the Arts forum is so dead. A "Random Thought Of The Day: Arts Edition" thread would be nice, and I could ramble about my writing in there without needing to create my own thread or clutter my blog up with it, and other people could ramble about random arts-related stuff (drawing, painting, sculpture, writing, poetry, music, dance, crafts, sewing, knitting, photography, interior design, woodworking, miniatures, even stuff like bookbinding or glassblowing or metallurgy or lapidary or whatever), but I doubt such a thread would get nearly enough posts from other people. :/ I would feel like a moron being the only person in there.

I'll probably just end up rambling in here like I did once before, that way it's out in the open where somebody can see it if they wish but also easily ignore it if they don't wish. (I still hold stupid half-hopes that someday somebody will stumble across something of mine and be enamored of it. -_- )


----------



## Riff Raff

I am thinking that I am glad that I found this site a few days ago. 
I also am thinking about my life and wishing that I had done a lot of things differently 

I know I cant go back and undue things in my past.. so well I guess I need to let the past GO 
and focus on my goals and my life right now


----------



## kivi

Should I finish both of my work but sleep lately (maybe not sleep at all) and won't be able to listen my lesson well or finish one of my work, sleep well and listen to my lesson well?


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

-The cyber monday deals on amazon are crap.
-I want arepas but I can't have carbs ughhhhhh


----------



## Charmander

People be arguin' with each other on my youtube comment. Stop it! :mum


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's not a perfect chin strap beard but it's mine and my face isn't crying out from razor burn so that's nice


----------



## kivi

Lol, never mind. Now, I know why my roommate told me "Don't use 30-60-90 degrees, stay with 45-45-90 degrees and don't you ever choose triangles in your frames." I thought "How hard it could be?" and...  
I need at least a week to arrange the frames of my squares (or a month).


----------



## tehuti88

And now the "Search for posts by user" function is kaput...won't bring back anything more recent than late last night. :roll


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> And now the "Search for posts by user" function is kaput...won't bring back anything more recent than late last night. :roll


I was just going to post the same thing. How am I supposed to stalk people on here now? JK. :lol


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> I was just going to post the same thing. How am I supposed to stalk people on here now? JK. :lol


Being unable to stalk others is exactly why it's bothering me! ops :lol


----------



## Excaliber

tehuti88 said:


> And now the "Search for posts by user" function is kaput...won't bring back anything more recent than late last night. :roll


So I'm not the only one who uses the word "kaput". I said that word the other day at work and got made fun of because apparently its a fancy word.


----------



## tehuti88

Excaliber said:


> So I'm not the only one who uses the word "kaput". I said that word the other day at work and got made fun of because apparently its a fancy word.


I've been made fun of for using words like "constitute" and "acclimate"...I'm like, "Hey, I can't help that you guys don't like using the dictionary." :/

...

I actually looked up "kaput" in the dictionary before posting it here because I got curious what language it was from. ops


----------



## gunner21

This place is weird. Any positive thread gets buried with no replies, whereas anything negative is replied to heavily. No one wants to discuss anything unless it's controversial/negative.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

gunner21 said:


> This place is weird. Any positive thread gets buried with no replies, whereas anything negative is replied to heavily. No one wants to discuss anything unless it's controversial/negative.


Misery loves company.


----------



## tea111red

why would someone be annoyed at someone else trying to help them when this is a site for......support?

:stu


----------



## KelsKels

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Oh wow I just found out I can use a letter with accent marks if I hold the key down.

å œ ï è û ł ß ž ç ñ


----------



## AffinityWing

We have presentations to do for a class project we've been doing in Pharmacy Tech and I've been pretty terrified because I feel underprepared again. I was planning to practicing the PowerPoint everyday during Thanksgiving break but now that I completely wasted my time during it, I'm scared I won't do a good job this time either...(even after I've made it pretty unscathed through a whole semester of speech class last school year.) I've started developing more physical symptoms from all the anxiety, like my heart has started getting out of control the more my turn draws near and minutes before starting it. I think I was almost even undergoing some sort of weird dissociating experience in class today. Going up there is horrifying for one of the sole reasons I know I'll have to make eye contact as part of the grade (even though I often freeze up so bad I still don't) and won't be able to read the slides word for word. This presentation involves a demonstration too so if I mess up anything or end up embarrassing myself somehow I'm... done for. :afr And once again I'm in awe at how everyone else seems to go so confidently up there, even if some of them might only be hiding their anxiety.


----------



## Flora20

So depressed and feel like making a huge painting on canvas


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm sadder than ever and I know not why.. I feel alone, even though I'm not. I feel I'm being chased by a dream or chasing a never-ending dream. I got burned, ever so slightly disillusioned and can't see straight. I want to go out. Want to have friends, and yet I don't. Both on the want or actually have. I need a vacay. Last vacay, I felt really bad at the end of it, but it doesn't sting as much. It still had me reeling though. I've no idea what to do.


----------



## ShadowOne

coeur_brise said:


> I'm sadder than ever and I know not why.. I feel alone, even though I'm not. I feel I'm being chased by a dream or chasing a never-ending dream. I got burned, ever so slightly disillusioned and can't see straight. I want to go out. Want to have friends, and yet I don't. Both on the want or actually have. I need a vacay. Last vacay, I felt really bad at the end of it, but it doesn't sting as much. It still had me reeling though. I've no idea what to do.


pretty much me, verbatim. Especially the being lonely and wanting to be alone feeling..it's mental purgatory.

I was a little better today. getting out of the house helps. Found the day I was inside 90% of the time yesterday was the worst i've been


----------



## Blue Dino

It should be in a pretty depressive and despair mood right now. But for some reason I am not about an hour ago. Weird. Maybe I'm must so mentally exhausted from being so the entire day. Pretty sure it will come back once I wake back up during the day. Since I am expecting another rough day and evening tomorrow. Come to think of it, the following weeks likely will be pretty rough. Might be pretty rough for here on out to beyond.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

coeur_brise said:


> *I'm sadder than ever and I know not why..* I feel alone, even though I'm not. I feel I'm being chased by a dream or chasing a never-ending dream. I got burned, ever so slightly disillusioned and can't see straight. I want to go out. Want to have friends, and yet I don't. Both on the want or actually have. I need a vacay. Last vacay, I felt really bad at the end of it, but it doesn't sting as much. It still had me reeling though. I've no idea what to do.


I felt a lot like that today driving back to the yard after yet another 13 hour shift. Questioning my purpose and contemplating the "why" in some of what fate could theoretically have in store for me. I'm dead tired, and when I start thinking about my place in the world from a social perspective and then add chronic pain and relentless work hours on top, I sometimes almost wish I didn't have to wake up.. Okay, maybe you don't feel _that _bad. But it doesn't matter. I hope things improve for you soon.
--------------------------------

So I recently undertook one of those Ancestry DNA tests to determine my ethnic origins. As I expected it to be it was mostly British (55%), but what threw me off was the noticeable chunk of Irish (for some reason regarded as ethnically different from Brits) since my grandfather was born in Wales and as far as I know his parents weren't Irish. I'm beginning to rethink that assumption now though.

I also found a notable percentage of Italian, which I suspected would be the case but never knew for sure since my mother seemed unsure on whether her grandfather was born in Florence and later moved to Scotland or not (which left room for doubt).

What really threw me off though was the Middle-Eastern. A friend from here said that I can no longer be racist towards Muslims as a result. I told him that going by this logic that it would explain perfectly why I always stood up for them. lol


----------



## twistix

It's cold & rainy and there is no coffee. I cannot get out of bed in these conditions.


----------



## tehuti88

A dead bamboo branch keeps waving past my bedroom window and I keep thinking it's a Peeping Tom or Smile Dog or something similar. :afr


----------



## feels

Gilmore Girls all night, baby!

Oh **** but my boyfriend about to have to get up for work should I pretend like I was sleeping???? I always feel ashamed when I stay up this late lol ???


----------



## Carolyne

AffinityWing said:


> We have presentations to do for a class project we've been doing in Pharmacy Tech and I've been pretty terrified because I feel underprepared again. I was planning to practicing the PowerPoint everyday during Thanksgiving break but now that I completely wasted my time during it, I'm scared I won't do a good job this time either...(even after I've made it pretty unscathed through a whole semester of speech class last school year.) *I've started developing more physical symptoms from all the anxiety, like my heart has started getting out of control the more my turn draws near and minutes before starting it. I think I was almost even undergoing some sort of weird dissociating experience in class today. *Going up there is horrifying for one of the sole reasons I know I'll have to make eye contact as part of the grade (even though I often freeze up so bad I still don't) and won't be able to read the slides word for word. This presentation involves a demonstration too so if I mess up anything or end up embarrassing myself somehow I'm... done for. :afr And once again I'm in awe at how everyone else seems to go so confidently up there, even if some of them might only be hiding their anxiety.


I remember experiencing that and it continued to get progressively worse until I started treating for my anxiety. Are you seeing anyone about it and do you have the option of getting on medication?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> A dead bamboo branch keeps waving past my bedroom window and I keep thinking it's a Peeping Tom or Smile Dog or something similar. :afr


What's a Smile Dog?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

twistix said:


> It's cold & rainy and there is no coffee. I cannot get out of bed in these conditions.


I am so sorry to hear there is no coffee. That is horrible! I hope maybe by now you've had some.


----------



## twistix

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I am so sorry to hear there is no coffee. That is horrible! I hope maybe by now you've had some.


Yes, much thanks! Without coffee, I'm not sure how I would have managed to type out this reply.


----------



## Mc Borg

Ew, coffee.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mc Borg said:


> Ew, coffee.


I thought I was the only person who is not a fan of coffee.


----------



## twistix

Mc Borg said:


> Ew, coffee.





SamanthaStrange said:


> I thought I was the only person who is not a fan of coffee.


Good, more for me


----------



## Kevin001

I hope its not raining too bad tonight, might be outside...ugh.


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> What's a Smile Dog?











http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/Smile_Dog

I read this story late at night once and was like, "Ha, that was dumb"...and then I thought I kept seeing him peering in my windows. Freaking Smile Dog. ;_;


----------



## Excaliber

tehuti88 said:


> I've been made fun of for using words like "constitute" and "acclimate"...I'm like, "Hey, I can't help that you guys don't like using the dictionary." :/
> 
> ...
> 
> I actually looked up "kaput" in the dictionary before posting it here because I got curious what language it was from. ops


I completely understand you, these words are just a normal part of my vocabulary I don't think twice before saying them.

I was meaning to write in, being that I am Dutch, I wondered if the Dutch word "Kapot" influenced the English word "Kaput", they both have a similar meaning


----------



## Carolyne

You have to love the people who are out there trying to help others cope with what happened. It does feel like a betrayal and it's hard to have any faith in this country anymore.


----------



## MCHB

Wondering why my ex (whom I haven't even spoken too in about three years) is stalking my facebook (She liked a bunch of pictures?) 

It doesn't bother me but it seems odd, lol.


----------



## AffinityWing

Carolyne said:


> I remember experiencing that and it continued to get progressively worse until I started treating for my anxiety. Are you seeing anyone about it and do you have the option of getting on medication?


No, I've never even been officially diagnosed because I never had the opportunity to - I come from a family that has a very "you should just pull yourself by the bootstraps" attitude about it and believes it to be nothing more than simple shyness. I've only ever been on Wellbutrin, which I found out is more for depression and Zoloft years ago which didn't really do anything other than give me a spinning sensation on the very first day I took it. I don't know if either of them could have had long-term consequences on somehow making my SA worse, if that's possible, because when I started Wellbutrin last year it escalated the anxiety to a severity I never even thought possible...just terrifying. I thought I was going crazy. ffs


----------



## CallmeIshmael

Death


----------



## tehuti88

Friended by a newish user with no posts, no online interactions that I'm aware of, no profile info. I like to be nice and give the benefit of the doubt to newbies, so I accept. A few days later, they unfriend me. Still no posts, no online interactions that I'm aware of, no profile info. Some profile visits from other users (including a moderator), but no other friends, either. Hm.

I even remember thinking, when I got the friend request, "Who is this person and why are they friending me...?" Because I've been stalked online before, so I know some of the tactics such people use. Signing up under a new name/alternate account to gain access to a profile that might be blocked to certain users...? Classic tactic.

I think I'm going to be a bit pickier from now on. No more accepting friend requests from people with ZERO info or interaction on this site. Too suspicious for me. If someone wants to stalk me, they're going to have to work for it now. And if it was a legit user and not a stalker, well, they'll have to work to be taken seriously, too. Fill out the profile, make a few posts. Interact a bit.

I hope they were suitably disappointed by the (current) lack of anything juicy on my profile/blog.


----------



## feels

Every year I want to strangle the person I was the previous year. I bet it doesn't ever end lol. I think I did pretty good this year though. Like, I'm still probably pretty obnoxious but I can't think of super blatant ways that I ****ed up this time around so that's kind of cool. Oh god it's 2AM and I have orientation for new job at 8:30 tomorrow. I wasn't nervous until tonight. Thought I was cured there for a bit but hell no of course not definitely gonna be gagging in the car beforehand.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Friended by a newish user with no posts, no online interactions that I'm aware of, no profile info. I like to be nice and give the benefit of the doubt to newbies, so I accept. A few days later, they unfriend me. Still no posts, no online interactions that I'm aware of, no profile info. Some profile visits from other users (including a moderator), but no other friends, either. Hm.
> 
> I even remember thinking, when I got the friend request, "Who is this person and why are they friending me...?" Because I've been stalked online before, so I know some of the tactics such people use. Signing up under a new name/alternate account to gain access to a profile that might be blocked to certain users...? Classic tactic.
> 
> I think I'm going to be a bit pickier from now on. No more accepting friend requests from people with ZERO info or interaction on this site. Too suspicious for me. If someone wants to stalk me, they're going to have to work for it now. And if it was a legit user and not a stalker, well, they'll have to work to be taken seriously, too. Fill out the profile, make a few posts. Interact a bit.
> 
> I hope they were suitably disappointed by the (current) lack of anything juicy on my profile/blog.


Oh did they like WoW or something on their profile? I was wondering who unfriended me lol and then remembered reading this that I added someone, and I never do that anymore if I haven't seen them post a lot but I thought ah... They like some geeky stuff maybe they're OK..? Lol yeah... Not the best logic I know.

Not really bothered mind due since I don't take that list too seriously anyway or ever add anyone.

edit: Oh yeah they have no profile now guess they removed it all. I think you're probably right.


----------



## Blue Dino

:sigh I now go through each half of a day not knowing what the next half of the day will bring. Will it be the moment where it will all come crashing down? Its stressful going through the days like this. 

Starting to notice some loss of appetite now. Lack of motivation to get out of bed not knowing what dread is waiting for me if I do. Exercise generally helps me to decompress. But with a depressive mental state, I have trouble summoning the energy, motivation or even focus to exercise as my mind is too worried and occupied to do so. Although I have been walking a lot as a result, as being outside in the dark and just wondering around aimlessly might've been my way to cope with my mental state. I just kept on going and going like the energizer bunny as I walk.


----------



## mr darker




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gotta read the fine print


----------



## Mc Borg

I'm locked out. :crying:


----------



## cuppy

This whole term :bash


----------



## millenniumman75

I suddenly have no motivation to run? Well, that's too bad. Get up off my tush and GO!


----------



## Gold Skies

We just had a new cable box installed and I'm having all kinds of problems with my TV. My partner is the tech-savvy one and even he doesn't know what's wrong with it. When we turn on the TV we just get a blue screen... so he tried unplugging the cable box and plugging it back in and the TV worked temporarily. I'm going to call Comcast in the morning and see if they can come look at it but I'm not going to be happy if it's expensive to fix. We just paid for a damn cable box.
Both of us are also going to be very annoyed if the TV doesn't work tomorrow and we can't play the PS4.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I really do wonder what people think when they see me. This lady told my sister that I could be a hair model but when I was getting my hair cut I thought the people around me were judging me and not admiring me. Does the same apply to the rest of me? When I do catch guys checking me out, I usually shrug it off because they're the type I don't care about, but my sister says the type I do like also check me out but I'm in my own world and don't notice them so.... 

Sigh, self-perception is such a tricky thing.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to remember what is important.


----------



## layitontheline

That's twice today that I've brought myself to tears panicking about losing loved ones. I seem to have this need to torment myself with visualizations of tragic scenarios. I know death is inevitable but it can't be healthy to feel it lurking around every corner.


----------



## Flora20

I wish I could just sleep forever


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I want to stay up and write a structure for this song idea but Ive gotta work in a few hours, damned needing money to get by...


----------



## tehuti88

My cat is sucking on my blanket and writhing around on my lap and *kicking* me in the breast with her back feet. WTF _Jeez_ already. I wanted to bring this blanket to the hospital with me, but not with cat drool all over it.

God it's like her rear end is climbing up my chest independently of the rest of her body.


----------



## Blue Dino

Its a scary and unsettling feeling knowing they are going to pull the trigger on you any day now. But you don't exactly know which day. Could be this weekend. Could be the next day. Or could be in the day after I wake up. Makes me so nervous. Makes me want think "just do it already". On the other hand, you want it to be dragged out one more day each day just so you can yet another moment to be at peace with.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran, I showered, I sleep


----------



## noydb

lol, so much for not feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Mc Borg

noydb said:


> lol, so much for not feeling sorry for myself.


:hug Thursday already, eh?

On my mind:
Throwing up alcohol is gross. @[email protected]


----------



## noydb

Mc Borg said:


> :hug Thursday already, eh?
> 
> On my mind:
> Throwing up alcohol is gross. @[email protected]


Haha yeah. :frown2:
And yes, it is gross. @[email protected]


----------



## cmed

I'm going to create an app that lets you keep up with your favorite Youtube channels and receive notifications when new videos are uploaded. And it'll be wildly successful because lord knows Youtube isn't capable of accomplishing that themselves :roll


----------



## butterskenny

Slept for 9 hours and I feel great. 
I'm wondering if I should take my free time and make a comic though...I've always wanted to invest myself into getting a long-term comic project on the side for practice.


----------



## sandromeda

I want to go home


----------



## Mc Borg

I now remember why I stopped using forums.


----------



## novalax

I hate living alone


----------



## Carolyne

I feel like I was literally just told I'm not welcome here. Wtf.


----------



## Gold Skies

My partner fixed the TV... everything is working now including the cable box and our PS4. Saved me a call to Comcast and probably a few hundred dollars. 

In other news, I have to go in for some lab tests and bloodwork tomorrow because my doctor found something concerning. I'm honestly more afraid of the bloodwork than I am of something actually being wrong.


----------



## Kevin001

Gold Skies said:


> In other news, I have to go in for some lab tests and bloodwork tomorrow because my doctor found something concerning. I'm honestly more afraid of the bloodwork than I am of something actually being wrong.


:hug


----------



## Gold Skies

Kevin001 said:


> :hug


Thanks dude. :squeeze
I'll be okay. Needles are just the bane of my existence.


----------



## mr hoang

Carolyne said:


> I feel like I was literally just told I'm not welcome here. Wtf.


Don't listen to em. You are most welcome here. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino

It feels like I have been literally standing blindfolded in a firing squad for days, and they still haven't yet pull the trigger. 

This is all just happening way too fast and sudden.


----------



## butterskenny

Too many noises and too much heat is being thrown at me. I'm starting to get overwhelmed and want to cry, but my eyes are way too dry.

I want to go home.


----------



## Kevin001

Life is way too short to be angry or worry. I'm just trying to smile and be grateful.


----------



## twistix

It hasn't been a good day for me


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

twistix said:


> It hasn't been a good day for me


Sorry your day hasn't been so well.


----------



## millenniumman75

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75

:fall


----------



## tehuti88

I hope Brothers Cove doesn't burn down.


----------



## cybernaut

My Master's program referred this student to provide tips about living in a certain country/region.I'm surprised they reached out to me because I'm so uninvolved in this school and have 0 friends+acquaintances here.

I'll be meeting this miscellaneous student for coffee on Tuesday to recount my travel experiences.


----------



## no subject

:drunk


----------



## catcharay

No more caffeinated drinks (tea allowed) as of next week except when I go out.


----------



## Whatev

My dog is 13 and my best friend. She isn't doing so hot anymore and her arthritis is getting worse. I don't want to put her down earlier than necessary, but I don't want her to be in pain. I sleep on the main floor now because she always follows me upstairs and can't make it back down anymore.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Very confused.

Believe it or not, I saw the catalog. The range of things is fine for me. 

Are we worried about things fitting or are we thinking about what I like to wear sometimes? AND we're trying to make it sound like you are okay wearing it too. :b 

Man, don't worry about sparing my feelings here. *eyeroll* haha


----------



## Blue Dino

Whatev said:


> My dog is 13 and my best friend. She isn't doing so hot anymore and her arthritis is getting worse. I don't want to put her down earlier than necessary, but I don't want her to be in pain. I sleep on the main floor now because she always follows me upstairs and can't make it back down anymore.


Is that her on your profile pic with those eyeballs? Sorry to hear. Just make as much time as possible to hang out and do stuff with her.


----------



## VanitysFiend

Carolyne said:


> I feel like I was literally just told I'm not welcome here. Wtf.


If it comforts you in any way you're one of my favourite commentors. I was really bummed when I thought you'd left


----------



## Blue Dino

Each day is another day of uncertainties and another day I dread.


----------



## noydb

I was feeling pretty down about some interactions and I have to do it all over again tomorrow but at least I'm trying, I guess? That's gotta count for something. Also, I really need to buy some damn headphones!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

[Insert passive-aggressive comment here]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

People saying netspeak abbreviations out loud is both retarded & absurd. Forget foreigners not being fluent, the locals are so lazy pronouncing words is too much exercise for their tongues. Unreal


----------



## SilentLyric

I want to go out and buy cereal but I don't want to go out and waste time driving and shopping again. did enough of that yesterday. the struggle is real.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I need to leave this place.


----------



## jungkook

idk how to use this site


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Friended by a newish user with no posts, no online interactions that I'm aware of, no profile info. I like to be nice and give the benefit of the doubt to newbies, so I accept. A few days later, they unfriend me. Still no posts, no online interactions that I'm aware of, no profile info. Some profile visits from other users (including a moderator), but no other friends, either. Hm.
> 
> I even remember thinking, when I got the friend request, "Who is this person and why are they friending me...?" Because I've been stalked online before, so I know some of the tactics such people use. Signing up under a new name/alternate account to gain access to a profile that might be blocked to certain users...? Classic tactic.
> 
> I think I'm going to be a bit pickier from now on. No more accepting friend requests from people with ZERO info or interaction on this site. Too suspicious for me. If someone wants to stalk me, they're going to have to work for it now. And if it was a legit user and not a stalker, well, they'll have to work to be taken seriously, too. Fill out the profile, make a few posts. Interact a bit.
> 
> I hope they were suitably disappointed by the (current) lack of anything juicy on my profile/blog.


They changed their username to a number, now. Still no online interaction. I want to use the word "creepy" here but there are certain users who'd get up in arms over that, even if it is weird and has nothing to do with them.


----------



## SilentLyric

I would love for my real self to be a heartbroken/lovestruck, raspy-sounding, eccentric punk/pop-punk frontman. so damn cool and appealing to me.


----------



## coeur_brise

tehuti88 said:


> They changed their username to a number, now. Still no online interaction. I want to use the word "creepy" here but there are certain users who'd get up in arms over that, even if it is weird and has nothing to do with them.


Sounds like a troll to me....

----
I had the worst nightmare. Well, it could've been worse. But I basically dealing with a hoarding situation and at the end of the dream, my friend's fiancée, who usually doesn't talk ill about anyone, complained about me and called me a wh0re behind my back. I was in the next room and could hear everything and felt so awful. Then we're in my parents house, I get pouty and started throwing random hoarded stuff like belts and old bottles of milk that were curdling into their room. I blamed them, I blamed myself (in the dream).
Guests were staying at our house so it was doubly embarrassing. I remember throwing out more nasty curdled milk in the sink and one of the house guests made a snarky comment about how I was finally getting rid of "useful" stuff. It was bad. I was mad, sad angry, embarrassed. ugh. I guess my subconscious had a lot to say.


----------



## Charmander

"You have used 80% of your data which refreshes on 7/12" Argh why didn't I buy unlimited?


----------



## Virgo

Any minute now Dominos pizza should be delivered to my house, bout to eat that up and watch Gordon Ramsay be a d*ck to people via YouTube videos. In severe menstrual cycle pain. Very pissy mood. One of those days.


----------



## Kovu

My older cousin invited me to go to his party today. He's getting married soon.


----------



## kivi

Weirdly, I feel like hugging something soft these days. I missed my cat (he hated it though, even I wasn't holding him that tight). Should I buy a plush toy? :blush


----------



## Just Lurking

Quote: "_Don't judge me. You can't handle half of what I've dealt with._"


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> Any minute now Dominos pizza should be delivered to my house, bout to eat that up and watch Gordon Ramsay be a d*ck to people via YouTube videos. In severe menstrual cycle pain. Very pissy mood. One of those days.


You weren't pissy with me xD. And yes, I am stalking your posts


----------



## millenniumman75

Atheism said:


> Any minute now Dominos pizza should be delivered to my house, bout to eat that up and watch Gordon Ramsay be a d*ck to people via YouTube videos. In severe menstrual cycle pain. Very pissy mood. One of those days.


Dang - I'd better spare the pizza people all that and get mine myself.



naes said:


> You weren't pissy with me xD. And yes, I am stalking your posts


:lol.


----------



## tehuti88

kivi said:


> Weirdly, I feel like hugging something soft these days. I missed my cat (he hated it though, even I wasn't holding him that tight). Should I buy a plush toy? :blush


Yes!

Plush toys are awesome. The bigger and smooshier the better. ops


----------



## shantanu

Thinking bout her 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Still not sure what I'm doing for my birthday, nothing much probably.


----------



## Virgo

naes said:


> You weren't pissy with me xD. And yes, I am stalking your posts


That's okay you can stalk me ^~^
@Kevin001 Happy early birthday!!!!!!!!! You should totally do something even if it's little. Bring yourself and maybe one other person to a diner or something.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> @Kevin001 Happy early birthday!!!!!!!!! You should totally do something even if it's little. Bring yourself and maybe one other person to a diner or something.


Thank you. Hmm maybe, I'm just glad I'm off of work. Lol.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Thank you. Hmm maybe, I'm just glad I'm off of work. Lol.


Yeah that's always a huge plus lollll good for you


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's funny, whenever I discover "new" music it's almost always "old". I have no idea who has put out albums in 2016 but his Skalpel album is a decade and fresh sonic gold to me ears



Kevin001 said:


> Still not sure what I'm doing for my birthday, nothing much probably.


Happy B-Day! Mine was a short while ago but I didn't do anything for it either


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> Happy B-Day! Mine was a short while ago but I didn't do anything for it either


Its not my birthday yet, lol. But thanks.


----------



## Virgo

I have the worst vertigo these past two days. I just napped. I have work in 6 hours. I need leftover Dominos. Ughhh better not be anybody eatin it while I napped, everyone always eats my takeout food >:[


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Don't mind me as my tumblr page becomes 7000 Andrew Eldritch quotes from the same 24 year old interview all posted at once.


----------



## kivi

tehuti88 said:


> Yes!
> 
> Plush toys are awesome. The bigger and smooshier the better. ops


I had a teddy bear that I use to hug while I'm sleeping at home but didn't bring it to my university dorm. I hope my roommate won't find it funny if I buy a plush toy.


----------



## millenniumman75

Waiting for the melatonin to kick in


----------



## coeur_brise

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> I felt a lot like that today driving back to the yard after yet another 13 hour shift. Questioning my purpose and contemplating the "why" in some of what fate could theoretically have in store for me. I'm dead tired, and when I start thinking about my place in the world from a social perspective and then add chronic pain and relentless work hours on top, I sometimes almost wish I didn't have to wake up.. Okay, maybe you don't feel _that _bad. But it doesn't matter. I hope things improve for you soon.
> --------------------------------


Thanks. I feel better today for some reason. Maybe it's the weekend and I don't have to work. But damn...13 hour shifts? You're a tireless worker. I admire that.


----------



## coeur_brise

Why does no one tell me that my mud orangey blonde hair is/was a bad idea. I need to get that fixed asap. In other news, I had a good dream finally! Me and my brother were out shopping for cool things all in one little store. I looked at cute earrings. There was technology for sale. That's always a good thing. At one point they put out this display of hats that I had fun trying one. I tried on a fun Victorian-style hat and thought it was cute..

The next part of the dream, I went around trying delicious samples for food. Some lady was carrying around a tray of cookies/biscuits for people to sample. Then I saw in the display case, a type of dark green pudding pie, something like and she goes ,"Would you like to try that one?" I was like "sure!", so she handed me a spoonful even though no one else was going to get it. Unfortunately, while I was eating my way through the store, I ran into an old friend who had a crush on me. We exchanged hi's but for some reason, he wanted me to sit down ...but the only place to sit down was on his lap. And then it got super awkward and I felt like getting out of there. Still fun. Funny subconscious.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is cool


----------



## harrison

I don't come on here as much now and I just saw that @AngelClare has been banned. That's a real shame - he was always such a nice guy. He's one person I would have liked to have met one day from here.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I can't sleep. I nearly made it at one point but then I imagined myself telling the story about Julio Ollala, his father, a rock hard piece of bread and an old sick and starving man during the Spanish civil war to a friend. 

They are referred to as medicine stories by Eisenstein, and for someone who struggles with social anxiety and elaborate story telling in social settings, for the first time ever I found it easier than usual to recall the entirety of the story and it's details and I felt that a large part of that was being guided by some sense of purpose I never had on my side before. I feel that the creation of these morphic fields through the sharing of such stories is key in creating tiny shifts that have unimaginable consequences for whatever comes to fruition in the future. I feel that with all of my heart and being, despite my many deficiencies and shortcomings. Whenever I question my purpose, I have to remember that existence itself is purpose-- absolutely nothing would be the same if any one of us were not here. There is a huge peaceful power within that realisation.


----------



## Mrs Robot

It's snowing! Yay! And Christmas is getting closer n closer too. I'm excited <3


----------



## Virgo

Hey I was wondering if anyone can answer this question for me.

A week ago I booked a flight online and I've never done this before but despite all the research I've done I'm still very confused

I'm worried because I have already spent money on a flight with no cancel protection (I thought I had but I didn't) and I just don't want things to go wrong the day of the flight and I can't get my money back to buy another ticket so...

I bought my flight on Expedia. NOW WHAT? Do I need to print anything out...? What do I bring other than a photo ID, itinerary number, and my bag on the day of the flight? I am only travelling within my country.

Google searching says I need to "check in" next but how do I do that on Expedia? Can I just do that right at the airport the hour of and say hey I'm definitely going on this flight? Lol.

I don't have a seat number at all so I'm really confused? When do I find out what seat I'm in?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't wait to get home and be alone. Solitude is safety



Atheism said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone can answer this question for me.
> 
> A week ago I booked a flight online and I've never done this before but despite all the research I've done I'm still very confused
> 
> I'm worried because I have already spent money on a flight with no cancel protection (I thought I had but I didn't) and I just don't want things to go wrong the day of the flight and I can't get my money back to buy another ticket so...
> 
> I bought my flight on Expedia. NOW WHAT? Do I need to print anything out...? What do I bring other than a photo ID, itinerary number, and my bag on the day of the flight? I am only travelling within my country.
> 
> Google searching says I need to "check in" next but how do I do that on Expedia? Can I just do that right at the airport the hour of and say hey I'm definitely going on this flight? Lol.
> 
> I don't have a seat number at all so I'm really confused? When do I find out what seat I'm in?


Whenever I've flown after you book online you get an email with your itinerary and a check in code for your airline kiosk. Some airlines let you check in a few hours ahead online but if not all you need is your luggage and he code so you can check in at the self serve kiosk. If you don't like that you can just print the whole email confirmation and show it at the airline desk at the airport and they will sort you out. You can also just ring the airline with your info and they can give your directions as well.

As for seating, a lot of airlines charge extra for picking your own seat before the actual day of the flight when if there are any extras you then have your choice of those when checking in at the kiosk. If you paid that charge then you should have been given the option to choose but since you say you don't know I'd guess not so you'll choose on the day or just be assigned one. Honesty if the flight is a bit empty after take off stewards usually let you sit wherever you want. Hope that helps


----------



## cosmicslop

If I was an out of touch high school English teacher trying to be in with the fellow kids, I would make a presentation about proper essay formatting by singing about Oppa MLA Style. I am cringing just thinking about this. There's probably a teacher out there who has done this. 

Yes I am procrastinating on citations because it is tedious. And it has led to me thinking about impure thoughts like this.


----------



## Virgo

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can't wait to get home and be alone. Solitude is safety
> 
> Whenever I've flown after you book online you get an email with your itinerary and a check in code for your airline kiosk. Some airlines let you check in a few hours ahead online but if not all you need is your luggage and he code so you can check in at the self serve kiosk. If you don't like that you can just print the whole email confirmation and show it at the airline desk at the airport and they will sort you out. You can also just ring the airline with your info and they can give your directions as well.
> 
> As for seating, a lot of airlines charge extra for picking your own seat before the actual day of the flight when if there are any extras you then have your choice of those when checking in at the kiosk. If you paid that charge then you should have been given the option to choose but since you say you don't know I'd guess not so you'll choose on the day or just be assigned one. Honesty if the flight is a bit empty after take off stewards usually let you sit wherever you want. Hope that helps


Okay great thanks. So basically I can just relax until the day of my flight. Yeah that helped a lot! And looking through my email again I do indeed have both an itinerary number and a confirmation number for the airline I'm booked with. I am probably going to just print the whole email out for my reference the day of. Thank you!


----------



## rdrr

i wonder what will happen next. im not sure how much I can cope with right now.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm sure ever since the cassette player in my car stopped working and I couldn't listen to music, my sanity has gradually gone downhill. Driving is one of the things that relaxes me and music makes the experience even better. I listen to this classic rock station sometimes but they overplay Rolling Stones and I'm bored of their selections. I miss blasting metal music.


----------



## tehuti88

I wonder how much it will hurt getting my bladder and urethra taken out. (Crossing fingers I don't get sick or something else doesn't happen before then.)

The thought of the pain doesn't scare me much...I have this weird curiosity about certain types of pain, and I guess surgical pain is one such type. Will it be a sharp nerve pain or a dull throbbing pain? Will it be difficult to sit down? How about getting up to walk around? How will I wash my hair? (At home I lean over the edge of the tub and stick my head under the tap...that probably won't be possible for a while.) Will something bad happen if I cough/sneeze? Considering that I won't be able to use tampons for a while, and I'll probably have lots of tubes coming out of my lower body, how are they going to handle the fact that I'll probably be menstruating? Am I going to be bandaged up down there so it won't matter? Are they going to have to shave me? :afr

I'm more afraid of making a mess, and of popping stitches/staples or prolapsing my stoma or especially of damaging my pouch, than I am of the pain. :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75

All right! I yawned!


----------



## tehuti88

Looks like another unlikely night for sleep. :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

Do I have the perfect gf or what, lol. So amazing. I think I might make another youtube video soon.


----------



## slickyabra

I wonder if I can still turn in those 3 week late assignments...


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> Do I have the perfect gf or what, lol. So amazing. I think I might make another youtube video soon.


You made a video?

@tehutti88
That sounds scary (I'd be more afraid of the pain myself). I hope everything goes well. :hug


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> You made a video?


In the past? Yeah lol. I'll probably make another one today. 0


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> In the past? Yeah lol. I'll probably make another one today. 0


Did you post it here? I was thinking of making one today, too, oddly enough. lol


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> Did you post it here? I was thinking of making one today, too, oddly enough. lol


Uh huh......hmm cool go for it bro. :smile2:


----------



## kivi

I need to cut my collage into pieces for our work but I can't do this to it. I'll feel sad if I do this.

Also, I can't use the sketchbooks I made. I'll feel like I'm wasting them.


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> i wonder what will happen next. im not sure how much I can cope with right now.


hang in there, man.....:hug


----------



## bewareofyou

Got a double bed in pretty much perfect condition for free!! No more tiny twin bed with springs sticking into me.. can't wait to go to bed now.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I wish I could go through each day slightly tipsy. Not drunk but just where I feel relaxed and can handle most things thrown at me. 8)


----------



## Pongowaffle

I just got two free tickets to a concert from a coworker who couldn't go. She was originally planning to go with her bf. I am contemplating now where I should just go alone or if I should just sell those two tickets. I wouldn't mind going alone. I am just afraid I will run into people I know there seeing that I am there by myself. I should maybe go with facepaint lol. Or go on reddit and ask some stranger to go with me for a free ticket. Not comfortable with that route to be honest.


----------



## cosmicslop

Where the hell is he


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I seriously need a tutor in math right now... I will pay if you can teach me curls, stokes theorems, divergence theorem and so on. I don't understand it ..


----------



## CallmeIshmael

I'm thinking about career paths. My current plan is to become a veterinarian or an ecologist (restoration). I think I still would like to be one of those but something that has always intrigued me is becoming a licensed electrician. Being an electrician would be a career and I could begin sooner than being a veterinarian. Also college is destroying me mentally as I have no drive whatsoever to succeed in classes. Maybe it will be a different story when I transfer but what if it isn't and I just waste my time and money. 
I love the idea of working in construction or installation type of environments and I have been interested in becoming an electrician for a while. I have always just worried that everyone in my family including myself has these super high expectations of me to go out and do great things, get a PHd and become a Vet, or get a masters degree and become a scientist. I would love for that to happen but there's nothing left in the motivation tank.

The plan I'm thinking of now is to continue my current job and go to classes to become an electrician, then get a job as a licensed electrician while I pursue a bachelors in ecology. Or do I just continue my current job and pursue a bachelors in ecology? Or continue the path to a vet? 

I'm so confused.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Totally relapsed...begin again


----------



## Aqili

noydb said:


> Damn, it's too bad your brother is doing the course or you could have gone this route without much stress. Is there any way you can bribe him into not telling? I'm sorry your family isn't more understanding of your anxiety  :squeeze Your teacher sounds like a hard-***, too. Good luck with it all


updaaaaaaaaate, i went for it!! i was so nervous that i genuinely don't remember anything from what happened just a few hours ago. but everyone is saying i rocked it, nonetheless glad i'm done :nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

me: I'm liking blackgaze
also postmetal

friend: what is postmetal?

me: combines elements of shogaze and
post rock type music with metal

friend: nice
now
what is shogaze and post rock?
lets keep going down this rabbit hole

lmfao


----------



## CallmeIshmael

Kevin001 said:


> Do I have the perfect gf or what, lol. So amazing. I think I might make another youtube video soon.


You have a YouTube Channel?


----------



## Riff Raff

I am thinking about my life.. how hard everything has been for me.. and I wish I could go back and relive... knowing what I know now. 

I really have been through a lot of bad times in life... and its sad. 

I wish I had done a lot of things differently in life


----------



## noydb

Aqili said:


> updaaaaaaaaate, i went for it!! i was so nervous that i genuinely don't remember anything from what happened just a few hours ago. but everyone is saying i rocked it, nonetheless glad i'm done :nerd::nerd::nerd:


That's awesome, congratulations on getting that **** done! Pretty good sign if people were saying you rocked it, as well! :drunk :clap :high5


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am long overdue for an oil change for both commute cars. I keep procrastinating. I will try to do it this weekend. But weather forecast says it is going to be raining hard the entire weekend. Oh well maybe next weekend.


----------



## AllTheSame

@Pogowiff I'm guilty of that also. You can go 4K miles, unless you drive in really bad conditions. I went 5K miles and just got mine done, and that's a big mistake lol. Oil changes are the single biggest thing you can do to lengthen the life of your car....

I'm probably getting a new car (well, new as in new to me, but probably slightly used) in the next 6 - 9 months, so maybe that's why I keep putting it off. But it still makes no sense lol.


----------



## tehuti88

1. More things I didn't say.

2.


Mc Borg said:


> That sounds scary (I'd be more afraid of the pain myself). I hope everything goes well. :hug


Thanks. :blush I went looking up the recovery process and it's so complicated. ;_; I'm hoping it's a lot easier once one is actually in the middle of it.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I'm nowhere close to a normal social human being. I'm not plugged into the grid. I'm largely irrelevant.


----------



## mr hoang

One of my dad's customers recently lost her husband. I felt so bad for her. It seemed sudden , apparently he had a stroke. I guess you really don't know how well people are doing unless you're close with them. I met with her the other day and I could see the sadness in her eyes. I wanted to cry. She was always so nice to me and to see her so hurt, hurt me too. To anyone reading this: Let's try and be grateful. Life is precious. It can be taken away any moment. Let's be compassionate as well. There's someone out there who could be having it worse. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've probably caught my mom's cold


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I wasn't so stressed. I can feel the physical effects of it. Not good.


----------



## tehuti88

She's kicking me in the boob again. :/


----------



## Kevin001

CallmeIshmael said:


> You have a YouTube Channel?


Yep....I won't post the link though....its bad....just random short videos anyways.


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> Yep....I won't post the link though....its bad....just random short videos anyways.


Stop teasing us and post the damn video already. :bah


----------



## tehuti88

Nervous. The wind is blowing really hard, and I think I heard a tree fall. :afr Hope the power doesn't go out.


----------



## kivi

Tuesdays are very tiring as well as mondays. On both, I have lessons of picky instructors. Yesterday, we showed our works which we made with black ink. He found something on almost everyone's work and mine was "looking like if grasshoppers/cockroaches were flying around" lol (my roommate actually told me that she liked that one of my work). Also I used shading and apparently "ornaments" (though I didn't realize that :um) on two of them and he got very irritated by them and flipped their back :lol. Said all of the students "You're all are beautiful as the way you are, you don't need those "fancy" ornaments (as I thought before, they prefer a minimalist style).


----------



## noydb

So much I need to sort out, so little motivation to do any of it. :sigh


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> Stop teasing us and post the damn video already. :bah


:lol


----------



## sandromeda

About how much of a idiot I am because I'm super lactose intolerant but I was running late today and just ate a bowl of cereal for breakfast because I didn't have time to make anything else and now I'm feeling the cramps coming and it's only a matter of time before I get super gassy and my bowels start making whale noises.....:crying:


----------



## Virgo

*halp*

Hey guys how do I put the "spoiler" function in my posts?


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Hey guys how do I put the "spoiler" function in my posts?


[Spoiler=spoiler]quote this and see, lol[/spoiler]


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> [Spoiler=spoiler]quote this and see, lol[/spoiler]


ahaha yay okay great thanks! 

[Spoiler=spoiler]muahahahahahahahaha[/spoiler]


----------



## Crisigv

I can't remember the last time I woke up feeling refreshed. Every morning is a continuation of how I felt the night before. I'm still down and my body aches.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

I'm a loser with trapped gas who can't even think of the simplest solution to it and spend too much money trying to try again tomorrow. 
Why can't my bf be honest with me about anything? :cry I hate nice guys.


----------



## bewareofyou

Pretty sure my neighbor heard me singing at the top of my lungs and I'm SO embarrassed I want to die


----------



## LostinReverie

Life isn't worth it.


----------



## Mc Borg

Joey Diaz on JRE again. Yes please.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

I want to help people but I don't know what to say, so most of the time I give pathetic advice that probably didn't help.


----------



## Overdrive

LostinReverie said:


> Life isn't worth it.


For the moment


----------



## CallmeIshmael

LostinReverie said:


> Life isn't worth it.


Life has its ups and downs, enjoy the ups and fight through the downs. Remember no matter how much it brings you down it will always bring you back up.


----------



## cosmicslop

Tomorrow. My head is spinning thinking about tomorrow. Everything I need get done tonight, a speech I have to do, meetings to go to, appointments, and a big decision I have to make with someone...


----------



## ljubo

CrystalGemPearl said:


> I'm a loser with trapped gas who can't even think of the simplest solution to it and spend too much money trying to try again tomorrow.
> Why can't my bf be honest with me about anything? :cry I hate nice guys.


you are not a loser! you have a bf.


----------



## LostinReverie

CallmeIshmael said:


> Life has its ups and downs, enjoy the ups and fight through the downs. Remember no matter how much it brings you down it will always bring you back up.


Yeah, that's bull****. What "ups" exactly are you talking about? I have no friends, a ****ty job I get no enjoyment from, and besides that I never leave my house due to debilitating anxiety. Hell, I rarely leave my tiny room because I can't even handle being around my family.

I'm not young either, so don't feed me bull**** that me or my life could change. I'm glad that life gives you some times of happiness, but don't push your own experiences on other people.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

LostinReverie said:


> Yeah, that's bull****. What "ups" exactly are you talking about? I have no friends, a ****ty job I get no enjoyment from, and besides that I never leave my house due to debilitating anxiety. Hell, I rarely leave my tiny room because I can't even handle being around my family.
> 
> I'm not young either, so don't feed me bull**** that me or my life could change. I'm glad that life gives you some times of happiness, but don't push your own experiences on other people.


Sorry I was just trying to be encouraging. Anyways I hope one day you get to be happy.



CallmeIshmael said:


> I want to help people but I don't know what to say, so most of the time I give pathetic advice that probably didn't help.


See that's the ****ty advice I was talking about.


----------



## waterfairy

CallmeIshmael said:


> Sorry I was just trying to be encouraging. Anyways I hope one day you get to be happy.
> 
> See that's the ****ty advice I was talking about.


Well at least you try to help  your heart's in the right place.


----------



## AllTheSame

LostinReverie said:


> Yeah, that's bull****. What "ups" exactly are you talking about? I have no friends, a ****ty job I get no enjoyment from, and besides that I never leave my house due to debilitating anxiety. Hell, I rarely leave my tiny room because I can't even handle being around my family.
> 
> I'm not young either, so don't feed me bull**** that me or my life could change. I'm glad that life gives you some times of happiness, but don't push your own experiences on other people.


* thinks about what advice I could give
* thinks about offering to be there if she wants to talk
* think about what I could possibly say to possibly, in any way make her feel better, without getting shot down or told it's just bull****
* sigh *

I'll just throw this out there for what it's worth....do you want help, advice, suggestions....do you want people to offer to help, to be willing to talk to you....

Or do you just want to shoot people down and tell people all the help they're trying to give you is just bull****???


----------



## CallmeIshmael

waterfairy said:


> Well at least you try to help  your heart's in the right place.


That's basically all you can do here. Not everybody will want to hear it though.


----------



## rdrr

is pokemon go still a thing?


----------



## waterfairy

rdrr said:


> is pokemon go still a thing?


I don't think so lol


----------



## Overdrive

LostinReverie said:


> Yeah, that's bull****. What "ups" exactly are you talking about? I have no friends, a ****ty job I get no enjoyment from, and besides that I never leave my house due to debilitating anxiety. Hell, I rarely leave my tiny room because I can't even handle being around my family.
> 
> I'm not young either, so don't feed me bull**** that me or my life could change. I'm glad that life gives you some times of happiness, but don't push your own experiences on other people.


Well ok, just stay in your hole and don't complain then...
You don't want to change ?, fine ! accept it !.


----------



## LostinReverie

AllTheSame said:


> * thinks about what advice I could give
> * thinks about offering to be there if she wants to talk
> * think about what I could possibly say to possibly, in any way make her feel better, without getting shot down or told it's just bull****
> * sigh *
> 
> I'll just throw this out there for what it's worth....do you want help, advice, suggestions....do you want people to offer to help, to be willing to talk to you....
> 
> Or do you just want to shoot people down and tell people all the help they're trying to give you is just bull****???


I wasn't looking for "help", just making a true statement for myself. If people want to comment on it, whatever, but if someone is going to say untrue things, I'm going to correct them.

People, especially the 20s and teens, people are all ****ing different. We are not robots. Even those who don't have cognitive disabilities still have very different lives, worldviews, and brain development. There are not blanket statements that apply to the whole of the human race. If you don't get that, I would try getting to know more people.


----------



## LostinReverie

Overdrive said:


> Well ok, just stay in your hole and don't complain then...
> You don't want to change ?, fine ! accept it !.


It's not about want. You live with a ****ing disability then talk.

*******


----------



## LostinReverie

I love how I make one comment on a random thread and people descend on me like vultures. "Hater"? Seriously? Grow up. You're not a teenager anymore. Stop acting like one.


----------



## Overdrive

LostinReverie said:


> It's not about want. You live with a ****ing disability then talk.
> 
> *******


Now you're upset.
It's all about changes, little efforts... nothing more, if you're closed like that, this won't work sorry.


----------



## cuppy

cosmicslop said:


> If I was an out of touch high school English teacher trying to be in with the fellow kids, I would make a presentation about proper essay formatting by singing about Oppa MLA Style. I am cringing just thinking about this. There's probably a teacher out there who has done this.
> 
> Yes I am procrastinating on citations because it is tedious. And it has led to me thinking about impure thoughts like this.


:haha



bewareofyou said:


> Got a double bed in pretty much perfect condition for free!! No more tiny twin bed with springs sticking into me.. can't wait to go to bed now.


woo-hoo!



bewareofyou said:


> Pretty sure my neighbor heard me singing at the top of my lungs and I'm SO embarrassed I want to die


Noo, it's cute! 



cosmicslop said:


> Tomorrow. My head is spinning thinking about tomorrow. Everything I need get done tonight, a speech I have to do, meetings to go to, appointments, and a big decision I have to make with someone...


Oh my, good luck!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just remembered an old song a wrote, can't believe I forgot it


----------



## Just Lurking

Overdrive said:


> Now you're upset.


That isn't "upset"; that is extremely severe depression in action, and generic advice and encouragement will tend to have the opposite of its intended effect when applied against it.

If you make a point to give people that kind of encouragement here, that's great -- we need to see more of it here than we do, but if you get that sort of backlash, then that's your cue to just let it go. It's reflective of a very bad state of mind, and the last thing they need is to have their problems belittled by the equivalent of treating the Ebola virus with a bottle of Advil.


----------



## Overdrive

Just Lurking said:


> and generic advice and encouragement will tend to have the opposite of its intended effect when applied against it.


Yeah well go ahead !, tell some generic advice and encouragement over and over to someone who won't listen everytime, this will be fun.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I'm not getting sick...ugh.


----------



## Amphoteric

Making Christmas cards at work with the kids like


----------



## cosmicslop

cuppy said:


> Oh my, good luck!


Thanks I need it.


----------



## DannyD95

I'm calm but rather angry at myself for things I should have done. Right now is also a confusing time for me as I have some serious career choices to make. my main thought right now is a want to pack a bag and go far away for a year or so but I know that would screw up college.


----------



## kivi

I am starting to sense nosiness about my working life from my roommate (which I don't like, if I don't ask and you keep telling me what to do it gets on my nerves) and it's annoying me. Okay, it's good that you know things but don't keep telling me something I'm thinking of doing is not going to be liked by our instructor. It makes me feel insecure and embarrassed about my ideas.


----------



## tehuti88

I think I'll start using this more often just so people are aware of what they could be getting into when they come across my posts.

You were warned. :smile2:

[spoiler=spoiler]You'd think short men and fat women could empathize with each other, because both are considered almost universally undesirable by the opposite sex, so much so that the two seem to be opposite-gender equivalents of each other. Pretty much the only place they could find "love" (i. e., objectification, and maybe a quick lay) would be on fetish websites. (The fat women fetish may be more prevalent but it's still exactly that, a fetish. And even if it's prevalent as a fetish, it's not common in "regular" society. I've *never* come across a guy attracted to my type, IRL or online. I've come across loads of guys who find me utterly repulsive, though. Don't even have to search for them, they make a point of informing me whenever possible. Totally unsolicited. Thanks, BTW, I never would've figured out how hideous I am without their ongoing help. :serious: )

But no...even many (not _all_, but many) short guys can't be bothered to empathize with fat women. "Short can't be fixed. At least fat cows can easily lose the weight, hurr-durr-durr!"

Yeah? It's so easy, huh? Wear some lifts, then. Easier than losing weight. How does that feel? Trivializing your problems enough for you?

I don't tell you what's so easy about your life, how about you try doing the same. Women might like an empathic attitude more...but oops, it might be _fat women_ who like that attitude, and you don't want those women anywhere near you, *ew gross*, no. Sorry!

...

What's stupidest is that a lot of these comments come from guys who are _average in height_. Not even short. When did 5'8"-6'1" become "short"...? Answer--never. I think some of these guys are aiming for top-tier women with outlandish standards, when they should perhaps be aiming for average, like themselves.

I know that fat women who aren't empathic toward short men must exist, but just like guys attracted to my body type, I have yet to come across any. Maybe they just don't speak up much because they're tired of being called ugly fat whales whenever they complain. It's perfectly okay though, I bet they're single and miserable, too.[/spoiler]


----------



## CallmeIshmael

I think I love depression, I think that's when I'm most comfortable. I don't know why and don't know how to explain. I just always find that I want to be depressed.


----------



## AllTheSame

I had a really good, and in some ways kind of a bizarre, strange day.

I went to the Christmas party at the office that my boss invited me to, and the mthrfqr didn't even show up. Meh, it went really well though. There was a team lead there for another sales team that I get along really well with, and we talked, and he and I got some food and sat next to my business unit manager. The food was just incredible. New York strip steak. Roasted chicken. Loaded baked potatoes. Every kind of desert you could imagine, cakes, pies. They had a raffle and I won $25 lmao. That was a little...unnerving because yeah I had to get up in front of 50 or so people, walk to the front of the room, pick a small gift bag off the Christmas tree and tell them what it was. I did fine though, I got big smiles from the HR lady and the receptionist, and everyone clapped lol. A few other people won also, they gave out lots of door prizes and lots of cash. I was surprisingly calm today. There was a huge line waiting for food but I made conversation just fine, and made my business mgr laugh a few times.

Then I went back to my sales calls but this alternative rock station (94.5 TheBuzz) I really like here in Houston was having a blowout sale on t-shirts and other merch so I stopped by there and got a few $5 t-shirts. It all goes to charity, so it's a really good cause. Anyways they have the merch all out in these huge tents, then you go inside to pay and the whole f-ing morning crew was sitting there at a table. We said hello when I walked in but it looked like they were in the middle of a meeting so I just paid for my stuff and moved on. I recognized Rod and Theresa for sure. I met them at the Atlas Genius concert they had in the studio a few months ago. That was awesome.

I had a really good day. Those are things that would normally send my anxiety off the charts but I handled it really well, and I actually had fun.


----------



## Just Lurking

I need to get my sleeping back in order.

I sense another 2am+ night ahead. This is not good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Current list of animals seen at night:

1. hedgehog
2. deer
3. rabbit
4. fox

So far that's one new animal every time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Indica would be nice thanks


----------



## Ai

This Lindt Lindor Truffles addiction of mine might be a bit of a problem... The number of wrappers surrounding me right now is making me doubt my life choices. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Why does this ad keep popping up for me?!









On the flip side, my "beach" lake water temperature is now 52.5F.....down from 77F this summer.


----------



## tehuti88

There are two users here with almost identical names, and whenever they post I get confused. It's even more bothersome as I've had positive interactions with one but the other one I have no idea who they are. So when one posts, I have no idea if it's the one who's been nice to me, or the stranger one, and I don't know if I should reply or not because what if I'm mixing them up?

It's kind of like when I think I recognize somebody but I'm totally wrong, or when I run into old classmates in public and they try to chat me up and I have no clue who they are. ;_;

I'm so much better with avatars than with names.


----------



## Blue Dino

Persephone The Dread said:


> Current list of animals seen at night:
> 
> 1. hedgehog
> 2. deer
> 3. rabbit
> 4. fox
> 
> So far that's one new animal every time.


I don't think I've yet to see a hedgehog in person before.

We have lots of squirrels, raccoons, possums, rabbits and rats here.


----------



## Winds

Whoa... writing this made me realize just how much you can tell about a person based on their music choices and favorite artists.


----------



## coeur_brise

gotosleepgotosleepgotosleepgotosleeppleasegotosleep


----------



## Kevin001

Please turn out right.


----------



## noydb

Looking forward to Sunday! Haven't had a drink in ages!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gotta start cleaning soon


----------



## Kevin001

I just want a simple life is that too hard to ask for?....ugh.


----------



## Were




----------



## Kevin001

I hit the lotto by being a human being, every other species wishes they were born human.


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> I hit the lotto by being a human being, every other species wishes they were born human.


My cat begs to differ.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> My cat begs to differ.


:lol


----------



## AllTheSame

For the first time in a long, long time, I am really and truly happy being single. Well. OK. For now anyway. Ask me tomorrow and you might get a completely different answer ffs.

But I don't have my eye on anyone right now. And right now, I have zero, no desire to date, or to get on any dating website, ffs, that's the last thing I'm motivated to do right now, just no....it seems like such a pain in the ***, and an exercise in futility, that in the end rewards you with meeting psychos, or gold diggers, or women I have absolutely nothing in common with.

I'm looking forward to Christmas with my kids and my parents and with their cousins, and with my sister and brother-in-law. Maybe some aunts and uncles, we're not sure yet. I'm looking forward to taking a hay ride in my dad's neighborhood, or maybe a limo ride like we've done in the past on Christmas Eve to look at lights in his neighborhood. I'm looking forward to having hot chocolate on Christmas Eve with my kids. Laughing with them and singing Christmas carols. Us acting like goofballs, as usual. That's the stuff memories are made of, man. And I can't wait to make more this year. I'm actually really excited, it's going to be fun.

I'm also looking forward to my new job in January. It's keeping me focused, and that's what I need. I don't need a dead end job with no challenges, and no risk or reward. That's what I've had for the last few years but that's not what I want anymore, it's not what I'm after. I have a lot to look forward to. And for the first time in a long time, I'm not looking for fulfillment or for validation of some sort from the opposite sex. And that feels really good, it feels liberating, like I'm free lol. It felt good letting go of my crush last month. It's sort of the same feeling. Yeah, it's almost exactly the same feeling.


----------



## VivaCrybaby

Alot is on my mind at the same time, all the time. 

Thinking about how to let someone go. Thinking about if I'd like to go to this little weekend job tomorrow for some extra spending money. Thinking about what I SHOULD be doing, which is studying. Thinking about why am I have cramps when it's not near that time of the month. Thinking about if my ex wants get back with me. Thinking about if I really feel like painting my room again.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I was at Barnes & Noble killing time and kinda eavesdropping on this group of friends goofing around over nerdy things. It made me wish I could have a friend again so badly. I can't remember the last time I really enjoyed a conversation with someone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I did a decent job of cleaning today but there's still loads more to do


----------



## PhilipJFry

I just spent the last three hours writing 56 seconds of music. I wish that I could write faster, but I'm alright with what I've written so far. If I didn't stop myself I'd be up at least another three more hours trying to write while only being half awake.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Cut the hangers m8


----------



## Charmander

I thought an episode of Buffy was on but it turned out to be the awful movie version...


----------



## Kevin001

My mom doesn't have a heart.


----------



## kivi

Lol, seems like I developed a receipt obsession. I still have the receipts of the food stores which I went mooonths ago and I'm not even in the same city. Few days ago, I saw a receipt on the floor of the metro and panicked thinking it'd be mine. :um


----------



## Amphoteric

I wondered if there'd be a WikiHow for this and I was not disappointed:









:lol


----------



## mr hoang

Car battery died while I was at Giant tiger. Asked a stranger to give me a boost. Said she couldn't because it was a new car 😑

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my health insurance card comes in soon.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

I hate my job but days off are depressing as hell



Amphoteric said:


> I wondered if there'd be a WikiHow for this and I was not disappointed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


:grin2:


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Tfw you finally look at yourself in a webcam and realize that you're completely fine and body dysmorphia ruined another good thing and it's probably too late


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I hope my health insurance card comes in soon.


 You should receive it by the end of the year.

I already got one of my tax forms for the mortgage I paid off this year.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

People are pricks and I'm incompatible with 95% of them


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> You should receive it by the end of the year.
> 
> I already got one of my tax forms for the mortgage I paid off this year.


I hope so


----------



## AllTheSame

Well....ffs, that went just exactly like I thought it would. I mean, it may as well have been scripted. When I started that conversation I didn't expect anyone to have any real, substantive answers, any real reasoning to throw back my way. And. Well. That's what I got. Nothing, lmao.


----------



## Virgo

AllTheSame said:


> Well....ffs, that went just exactly like I thought it would. I mean, it may as well have been scripted. When I started that conversation I didn't expect anyone to have any real, substantive answers, any real reasoning to throw back my way. And. Well. That's what I got. Nothing, lmao.


Whatever you want to believe.


----------



## AllTheSame

Atheism said:


> Whatever you want to believe.


Meh. Does this mean we're not besties anymore?? :kiss:


----------



## truant

I can't help but be amazed at how oblivious some people are of their own character flaws. Truly astonishing.


----------



## Ai

If a tree falls in the woods and there's no one around to validate it, does everyone else have a victim mentality?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My existence in all social interactions is discomfort at best, there is no neutral for me & I'm so tired


----------



## Serenixity

AllTheSame said:


> Well....ffs, that went just exactly like I thought it would. I mean, it may as well have been scripted. When I started that conversation I didn't expect anyone to have any real, substantive answers, any real reasoning to throw back my way. And. Well. That's what I got. Nothing, lmao.


I'm not saying that you were right or wrong in that thread but:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/why-do-some-people-alway-have-to-have-the-last-1906786/#post1087664722

You also need to take a step back and re-evaluate your attitude towards others, especially on a site like this one. You can have an opposing opinion from someone else without hurling insults, and I'm not just talking about in that thread alone.


----------



## AllTheSame

Serenixity said:


> I'm not saying that you were right or wrong in that thread but:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...have-to-have-the-last-1906786/#post1087664722
> 
> You also need to take a step back and re-evaluate your attitude towards others, especially on a site like this one. You can have an opposing opinion from someone else without hurling insults, and I'm not just talking about in that thread alone.


Oh yeah. From this day forward I most def will. I will keep my onions to myself. I will be very, very sensitive, especially on a site like this one lmao, where "opposing opinion from someone else" might cause me to feel I'm being insulted.

*sigh*

I am literally laughing my *** off at the notion that I need to be politically correct in order for someone to process their feelings.

This really does make me lol, it really does make me lmfao. Wow.


----------



## Crisigv

Why the **** can't Toronto win anything?! AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg

One of the best things I've ever seen. :lol


----------



## feels

This liquid shaking ASMR is making me wanna jam my face through a ****ing wall


----------



## AussiePea

Serenixity said:


> I'm not saying that you were right or wrong in that thread but:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/why-do-some-people-alway-have-to-have-the-last-1906786/#post1087664722
> 
> You also need to take a step back and re-evaluate your attitude towards others, especially on a site like this one. You can have an opposing opinion from someone else without hurling insults, and I'm not just talking about in that thread alone.


ffs lmao ffs omg lol ffs!


----------



## 812161

I'm sure once I'm gone, she'll miss me for the length of time her ice melts in her glass...then poof...I'm a distant memory and she can move on to using someone else to make her feel less lonely.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

How ironic.


----------



## littleghost

I saw a chihuahua and a great dane playing together at the dog park today. All the other dogs ran away from the great dane but this tiny chihuahua stood his ground. I want to be brave like that chihuahua.


----------



## TryingMara

I have less of a personality online than I do in person.


----------



## Overdrive

About why people make masterings on dj sets ?
Like they complain about those dynamics gaps they get between each track, so they put compressors...
I mean, some Techno tracks are way compressed to hit the 0dB when they are mastered.
I think they usually don't check their VU-meters while cueing the next track.
Djing is about gain matching that's all.


----------



## millenniumman75

I may not be able to run tonight if it keeps raining.


----------



## feels

Where all the ASMR teaching physiology at?? Would be really useful right now. I need a refresher big time. Maybe I should start a channel lol. 

Also the other day I hung out with one of my best friends but I was kinda nervous about it because I usually don't hang out with him alone so I was worried I'd clam up and get all boring but it was actually awesome and we had a lot of fun. :3


----------



## Ai

I cut myself on ice. I am a dumb dumb...


----------



## Carolyne

It snowed here, which is annoying, I hate having to scrape my car before I can drive.


----------



## Carolyne

also I microwaved my milk too long and the top layer became sorta solid like the film you peel off pudding.


----------



## AllTheSame

Dear optimist pessimist, and realist:

While you guys were busy arguing about the glass of water, I drank it. 

Sincerely.,
Opportunist

(I love that lol)

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Mc Borg

Aye Verb vs. Thesaurus. Let's go!


----------



## YeOldeInternet

Do I need McDonald's?


----------



## riverbird

I really wish I had ordered a pizza tonight. I discovered there is a pizza place by me that has vegan cheese and now I'm craving pizza so bad.


----------



## meepie

I would like to write some things down.


----------



## Were

I've been sleeping and waking up early for the last few days but it can't/won't last.


----------



## Blue Dino

One of my housemate hasn't been back for three weeks. This evening when I was making dinner in the kitchen, she suddenly showed up from her bedroom with bed hair and looked like a zombie. Has she been hibernating in there this whole time?



littleghost said:


> I saw a chihuahua and a great dane playing together at the dog park today. All the other dogs ran away from the great dane but this tiny chihuahua stood his ground. I want to be brave like that chihuahua.


There are regularly these two black great danes in my nearby dog park too. They are probably the two friendliest and mellowest dogs I've seen there.


----------



## bad baby

Why are so many websites making it a pain in the xyz to edit my own profile info????? I hate it. Being enigmatic is a basic human right and you can't stop me with your bureaucratic authoritarian site settings :bah


----------



## sandromeda

Schoolwork :eyes


----------



## slickyabra

An old, German man in power-armor, an old Englishman who summons purple vines from his arms, and an extremely tanned Hawaiian teenager who fire dances.


----------



## cosmicslop

I had two brownies, a chocolate chip cookie, and two toffee candies for breakfast. I feel sick. Want some quiche.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Dear optimist pessimist, and realist:
> 
> While you guys were busy arguing about the glass of water, I drank it.
> 
> Sincerely.,
> Opportunist
> 
> (I love that lol)
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


That is totally profound, but I would have to add.....

"Dehydrated Opportunist" :spit :lol


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> That is totally profound, but I would have to add.....
> 
> "Dehydrated Opportunist" :spit :lol


Lol. I've liked that since I was 16 years old, the first time I heard it...in the psychiatric hospital my parents put me in lol.

I sort of started a debate with some of the staff and with my shrink, with those four different ways of looking at the world...and which is "correct", which is a more dangerous way of thinking, which one can in the end be kind of self-destructive in some ways. I always said the realist was the only way to truly see the world without being somewhat delusional. Meh, a lot of people disagreed with me though. Whatevs. It wasn't until a few years later that I realized "opportunist" is sometimes the only way to be lol.


----------



## duvalsi

How I wish I would've booked a vacation for Christmas and New Year's..


----------



## Ai

I wonder what my cat thinks about while trolling on all the other animals in the house... He's such an adorable little prick.


----------



## Crisigv

My brain is so understimulated.


----------



## funnynihilist

Crisigv said:


> My brain is so understimulated.


You need a.... thing...I need one also..you know...a thing.


----------



## funnynihilist

Drank a lot of water today and now my pee is clear.


----------



## Ai

I cannot understand what drives a person to think, "Hey, it's almost 11 PM. You know what would be a totally fun and acceptable thing to do right now? Walk through a residential neighborhood, screaming at the top of my lungs!" It happens way more often than you'd think. And it's _hardly ever_ because they're being murdered. Mostly. Probably.


----------



## Crisigv

funnynihilist said:


> Drank a lot of water today and now my pee is clear.


Good for you


----------



## funnynihilist

Crisigv said:


> Good for you


Thanks, I do feel good about it. &#128514;


----------



## millenniumman75

funnynihilist said:


> Drank a lot of water today and now my pee is clear.


 That's the goal of hydration.


----------



## funnynihilist

millenniumman75 said:


> That's the goal of hydration.


And you know, I feel as hydrated as a hydrant&#128514;


----------



## Ai

... I wish the washing machine could like... text me, or something, when it's done... Little polite heads up... So I don't have to make haphazard guesses, walk down two flights of stairs, and then be wrong... Repeatedly... >_> lol

It's never even consistent.


----------



## millenniumman75

funnynihilist said:


> And you know, I feel as hydrated as a hydrant&#55357;&#56834;


Remember....say it, don't spray it.


----------



## funnynihilist

Ai said:


> ... I wish the washing machine could like... text me, or something, when it's done... Little polite heads up... So I don't have to make haphazard guesses, walk down two flights of stairs, and then be wrong... Repeatedly... >_> lol
> 
> It's never even consistent.


Wow, you may be on to something here. In fact, think of all the appliances that could text you.
It would make the oven buzzer obsolete.


----------



## Ai

funnynihilist said:


> Wow, you may be on to something here. In fact, think of all the appliances that could text you.
> It would make the oven buzzer obsolete.


Hahaha. But as far as the oven buzzer goes, you can already set an alarm on your phone...  My problem here is that there aren't any timed options and the length of the cycle varies. It depends mostly on weight, I think. In order to be more energy and water efficient, I guess it customizes each load... So it's a surpriiiise. Lol


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> My brain is so understimulated.


OK here's some things to stimulate your mind. (I'm not promising anything though, you might go right back to being bored as *** and under-stimulated right after reading this. I never promise anything with my posts lol)

~ Are you going to take any secrets to your grave? If so, why?

~ What would you have to see for something to bring you to tears of joy

~ If you had 24 hours left to live, wwyd?

On a much lighter, goofier note:

~ If a bus driver is always the last one to leave the bus, how do they close the door?

~ Why do they put round pizzas in square boxes?

~ Why are the Kardashians worth hundreds of millions of dollars when they don't even have ****** jobs?

~ Why are the school desks in elemntary school huge, then get smaller in jr high, smaller in hs, and then smaller still in university? Shouldn't they get bigger?

You're welcome  Wrestle with those for a while lmao. (or not)


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> OK here's some things to stimulate your mind. (I'm not promising anything though, you might go right back to being bored as *** and under-stimulated right after reading this. I never promise anything with my posts lol)
> 
> ~ Are you going to take any secrets to your grave? If so, why?
> 
> ~ What would you have to see for something to bring you to tears of joy
> 
> ~ If you had 24 hours left to live, wwyd?
> 
> On a much lighter, goofier note:
> 
> ~ If a bus driver is always the last one to leave the bus, how do they close the door?
> 
> ~ Why do they put round pizzas in square boxes?
> 
> ~ Why are the Kardashians worth hundreds of millions of dollars when they don't even have ****** jobs?
> 
> ~ Why are the school desks in elemntary school huge, then get smaller in jr high, smaller in hs, and then smaller still in university? Shouldn't they get bigger?
> 
> You're welcome  Wrestle with those for a while lmao. (or not)


Lmao, thanks.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> Lmao, thanks.


No answers?

Chicken.

You don't want to have your brain stimulated you want to be entertained lmao (j/k)....


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> No answers?
> 
> Chicken.
> 
> You don't want to have your brain stimulated you want to be entertained lmao (j/k)....


You're probably right, I do want to be entertained.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> You're probably right, I do want to be entertained.






 :grin2:


----------



## meepie

Admitting that you are wrong can sometimes be scary but worth it. I've realized that in the past when I have cut off friends sometimes it was due to my own ego and not communicating properly, how that affects other people is huge, and I need to start thinking more about that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Reading a post about translation on reddit and the first comment was this:



> Knowing English isn't enough, you need to be able to speak at least two of the mentioned languages.


...

What exactly do they think translation is?


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> :grin2:


Thanks, always a good one.


----------



## Blue Dino

funnynihilist said:


> Drank a lot of water today and now my pee is clear.


----------



## Ai

I should definitely be sleeping...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My back is sore


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> Thanks, always a good one.


Well the whole "here we are now entertain us" line made me think of you. In a good way lmao :wink2:


----------



## coeur_brise

Dear period, thanks for showing up while I was sleeping. That was a nice surprise. Thankfully you'll be gone in a few days. And then I won't have to worry about your stay. Yours truly, brain. Then, in an alternate universe, I go back to having an amazing sex life. But I guess that'll come out maybe in my 40s where I write sappy fanfics and become a bazillionaire a la 50 shades. A girl can dream...


----------



## Winds

I'm really bad at this responding thing. It's been almost a week and I still haven't even attempted one on your message. Thankfully I think you know it's not personal. On a side note, I would have never thought as a grown man that my day could have been made by a hug and a teddy bear, yet it was yesterday.


----------



## Kevin001

Today is going to be a busy day.


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> Well the whole "here we are now entertain us" line made me think of you. In a good way lmao :wink2:


My brain is too understimulated to have caught that, lol.


----------



## funnynihilist

Should two people run out of stuff to talk about after a decade?


----------



## meepie

obamacare deadline coming up


----------



## AllTheSame

funnynihilist said:


> Should two people run out of stuff to talk about after a decade?


Nope. If you do then imo something's up, something's going on, something's wrong. That's not to say you can't be totally silent with each other....you can just be happy being in each other's arms without saying a word. And there shouldn't be any uncomfortable silences either, ever, or something's going on.


----------



## feels

My best bro want to hang out again tonight. Maybe I'm like a _fun_..._person_...to be around?????? Lol nah, it's probably cause of dat fried macaroni ooh baby I'm so excited to try it.


----------



## littleghost

funnynihilist said:


> Should two people run out of stuff to talk about after a decade?


Having been with the same man for thirty years, I say no. However since you know so much about each other there are less things to talk about. I think what makes a difference is if you have other things going on in life, it gives you stuff to talk about when you're back together. For instance, right now my husband is unemployed and I don't work. We're home together all day. We don't have much to talk about except shows we've watched and things we read on the internet. When we were both busy most of the day, we had plenty of things to talk about when we were together again in the evening.


----------



## KelsKels

Is it normal for doctor offices to close for an hour every day? They just take off for lunch time and you can't make appointments. I wonder if that's normal or just a small town thing. It's just annoying because they're gone from 11-12 but usually they leave 15 early and come back 15 late. Guess I'll just wait an hour to call again.

Not life threatening or anything.. it's just annoying. I'm hoping I can go to a dermatologist and finally be prescribed accutane or something similar. I look like a 16 year old boy ever since I quit the pill. Ugh. I hear it's really hard to get though.. but maybe if I tell him I've tried everything on the planet and have been to a derm in 6th grade, he might believe it won't go away easy. I have scars.. it is never gone., the only thing that has ever helped is the pill.. im so over it. If I can't get rid of it I'm getting this iud out and going back on the pill for the rest of my damn life I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm thinking that it's good to see @KelsKels again and hoping she is at least feeling a little better.


----------



## funnynihilist

@littleghost @AllTheSame
Thanks for your input!
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/allthesame-761266/


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

This week is going to be physically painful. Day 1 and I have no energy or appetite.


----------



## In The Shade

If I was better looking and more intelligent, I doubt I would have to put up with being called a retard or an ugly b*****d quite often.


----------



## catcharay

I've got a backlog of supplements I want to try out, but it might just be overkill as an addition to my daily supplement ritual. Dhea, I tried to get the other day (but it's illegal here!). I know it's silly to be reliant on so many supplements. The supplement market exploits peoples need for convenience, instead of foraging for particular rich dense foods that most vitamins/minerals can be obtained from.


----------



## funnynihilist

RIP Alan Thicke


----------



## Ai

Am I the only person who finds the term "normies" kind of annoying...?



KelsKels said:


> Is it normal for doctor offices to close for an hour every day? They just take off for lunch time and you can't make appointments. I wonder if that's normal or just a small town thing. It's just annoying because they're gone from 11-12 but usually they leave 15 early and come back 15 late. Guess I'll just wait an hour to call again.


I think it's normal; at least it's been this way with every doctor's office I've ever visited. The health center I'm with now is always insanely overbooked and they are routinely late in returning from their lunch breaks. This backs _everything_ up. So, early morning slots are always the hardest to get... No one wants to be a part of that obnoxious afternoon trainwreck. It's irritating. :/



In The Shade said:


> If I was better looking and more intelligent, I doubt I would have to put up with being called a retard or an ugly b*****d quite often.


Doubtful. People are just jerks, especially on the internet. Eat them.


----------



## In The Shade

Ai said:


> Am I the only person who finds the term "normies" kind of annoying...?
> 
> I think it's normal; at least it's been this way with every doctor's office I've ever visited. The health center I'm with now is always insanely overbooked and they are routinely late in returning from their lunch breaks. This backs _everything_ up. So, early morning slots are always the hardest to get... No one wants to be a part of that obnoxious afternoon trainwreck. It's irritating. :/
> 
> Doubtful. People are just jerks, especially on the internet. Eat them.


Jerks usually tell it how it is though


----------



## Ai

In The Shade said:


> Jerks usually tell it how it is though


Not really. Jerks tell it how *they think it is*, which is colored by their negative view of the world (and sometimes an inflated sense of self-worth relative to everyone else's.) It doesn't mean they've any special insight, that what they say or think matters. They'd simply prefer you believe it does. The more they're able impact you, the more they're able to convince you that what they say is somehow objective truth, the more relevant and validated they're able to feel. Jerks tell it like jerks, because jerks. lol


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm just thinking out loud here....if I happen to be a 46 year old, twice divorced guy with three kids from a previous marriage....

Does that mean I know everything there is to know about 46 year olds?
Does it mean that I know everything there is to know about being divorced?
Does it mean I know everything there is to know about being a dad to three kids?

Does it mean I'm an expert? *** no it doesn't.

Because I'm a 46 year old heterosexual guy with a fair amount of dating and relationship experience and an active or maybe a little more than average active sex life or sex history overall, does it mean I know everything there is to know about being a heterosexual guy? Does it mean I know everything there is to know about being sexually active, does it mean I know anything more about relationships really than the other guy next to me?

No, ffs, it doesn't. Doesn't take a genius to figure that out.

Why do some people seem to walk around like they have a stick up their butt and pretend to know they know everything, they are a scholar on everything there is to know about certain aspects of their personality.

No....you can't voice your opinion on what it's like to be this sexual identity. I'M THAT SEXUAL IDENTITY. I know everything there is to know about that sexual identity, don't come in here with your personal opinions about it lmao. If you want an expert opinion you better ask me first buddy.

How truly ****** arrogant and full of yourself do you have to be to really think that way, man. Oh my God. That's taking it to a whole new level. It's kind of funny to me actually, once you realize the level of arrogance there. Oh Kay. *Pats you on the head* Yes, you know everything bro. We'll come to you before we even think about having opinions.

It must be difficult trying to get through life realizing that (through your own delusional perception of reality) the only way you have any control is to think you know what everyone else should think about being ____ , just because you happen to be _____. Being born that way automatically makes you an expert on that subject lmao.

I really beg to differ. One of my best friends in hs was bisexual and he was, for a long, long time, one of the most lost, confused, mixed up and disoriented people I have ever known. This guy didn't know which way was ****** up, for years until he finally started figuring out his own sexual identity. And even after that he was still very, very confused. But even after he started to have a sense of self wrt his sexual identity, when he started to come to terms with who he really was....do you know what he didn't do? He didn't try to force feed other people, family members friends, how to think, what opinions to have, about all of it. He didn't try to work out his own personal sexual identity issues by creating conflict with friends and family members. That is just ten different kinds of fuqd up, to do that, and everyone can see what you're doing when you handle your own issues that way.

It's beyond arrogant and self-righteous and full of yourself. I wonder why people that do that have no friends, zero friends and have serious issues relating to other people. Ffs man. That really is pathetic lol, I really do feel very sorry for you if you do that, if you stumble through life broken as you are, with that kind of mentality. Life is going to be a really long, really tough and at times really lonely journey for you if you have that attitude, my friend


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> RIP Alan Thicke


this is surprising...he seemed like he had a lot of life in him.


----------



## Kevin001

funnynihilist said:


> RIP Alan Thicke


He Died? Omg let me go google.


----------



## funnynihilist

^very sad news. I really liked him. I remember he had a late night show I watched as a kid in the 80s and he was great on Growing Pains as well.


----------



## millenniumman75

I had to put ice melter out on the walkway, driveway, and sidewalk.
I hope enough melted. I think I have to buy some more.


----------



## feels

I started reading again for the first time in years and it's actually making me really happy??? If y'all know any good books that are kinda dark/disturbing then hmu lol


----------



## cosmicslop

Doesn't feel like finals week. I was so busy last week that my mind has finally checked out of this semester. Also listening to Portishead at 3 in the morning is the best.


----------



## Ai

feels said:


> I started reading again for the first time in years and it's actually making me really happy??? If y'all know any good books that are kinda dark/disturbing then hmu lol


It's been about ten years since I read it, but I remember thinking White Oleander was a pretty well written book. Quite dark, in a very distressingly _real_ sort of way. A difficult read sometimes, in that regard. It chronicles the life of a girl whose mother is sent to prison for murdering her cheating boyfriend, her evolving relationship with her mother, and her experiences coming of age in various foster homes. Not sure if that is the sort of thing you were looking for, though...


----------



## noydb

Life is exhausting and sad.


----------



## KelsKels

I wish Google translate worked with swear words. I was reading this random thread somewhere else and these guys were roasting eachother in Finnish and I've been burning with curiosity ever since.

I wish I knew how to speak other languages. Spanish is getting pretty rusty after not using it for a while. I use to be able to understand a lot but it's been a while. Living up north now I don't see or hear it that often. It's so difficult to learn new languages imo... I'm so jealous of other counties where learning to be bilingual at a young age is standard. Of course Americans don't need to learn anything else since the world is suppose to cater to us anyways, right? /sarcasm


----------



## doe deer

the dark circles under my eyes keep growing. they are blue like the sky.


----------



## rdrr

going to be an interesting weekend no doubt.


----------



## waterfairy

Have a 116 question final tomorrow, and I can't focus. Someone ban me from the forum for today xD


----------



## May19

waterfairy said:


> have a 116 question final tomorrow, and i can't focus. Someone ban me from the forum for today xd


you got this <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 youre gonna kill it girl.


----------



## waterfairy

May19 said:


> you got this <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 youre gonna kill it girl.


Thank you, May  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Charmander

I don't know what this is but it's really cheered me up.


----------



## AllTheSame

Thank the gods my kids don't want a Hatchimals. For fuqs sake, man. They're retailing for $60 or so, but going for three times that online.










Not that I wouldn't do whatever it took to get them one, if they wanted one. I'm just glad they don't cause...been there, done that. I've camped out at a Toys R Us before. I remember once I showed up at 10:00pm I think, and was about 20th in line....and by the time they opened the doors the next morning at 6:00 the line had stretched around the block, and there were well, well over 100 people in line, mostly going after the same three of four toys lmao. Oh my God that was insanity. The things parents do for their kids, man lol.


----------



## Crisigv

I think something's up with my toe, or at least the nail. It hurts a bit, need to look at that after.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> I think something's up with my toe, or at least the nail. It hurts a bit, need to look at that after.


 Once I dropped something heavy on mine. Surprisingly I don't really remember what it was except that it was heavy enough to really hurt bad and it really hurt bad. And eventually the toenail came off and regrew weird and my poor toe has never been the same.


----------



## Crisigv

WillYouStopDave said:


> Once I dropped something heavy on mine. Surprisingly I don't really remember what it was except that it was heavy enough to really hurt bad and it really hurt bad. And eventually the toenail came off and regrew weird and my poor toe has never been the same.


Barf. I hate anything about nails breaking.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> I think something's up with my toe, or at least the nail. It hurts a bit, need to look at that after.


Ice it
Soak it in an Epsom salt bath
Elevate it, rest it
Take ibuprofen

Could always have @WillYouStopDave come over and kiss it to make it all better but, meh, I really wouldn't go that route if I was you :wink2:


----------



## AussiePea

Crisigv said:


> I think something's up with my toe, or at least the nail. It hurts a bit, need to look at that after.


On the sides? If so it'll be slightly ingrown.

--------------

Boss has me shovelling a ****tonne of gravel onto council land. It's also about 95F outside and humid as ****. *checks job description*, nope this definitely isn't what I signed up for.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Your friends actually seem loyal, and don't see the things you do, which is intentional by you and that is fine, because I don't care anymore.

I also stay out of _your_ way if you pay attention. "live and let live"

Suggestion: Don't worry about _any_ of it anymore. I think your friends will agree. None of it is worth anybody's time and everything will be fine if all is left alone. (I promise) Let it be. It is OVER.

I don't wish to return here:






'cause it's meaningless.

Everything will be fine if we ALL learn to "live and let live."

Exes and ohs. Cheers all! Ovuh and owt.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

What the F am I doing with my life????????? I'm destined to be a slave. I have big aspirations for myself, I just don't see myself ever accomplishing them. I'll be content with my current job and work here for 40 years.


----------



## andrew141

What the **** am I doing on this planet, what's the point of living everyday, don't I have a bigger purpose than just sitting in my room for 18 years. Tired of all of the fake and corny **** in this world, why can't people just be straight up and honest, the kids won't be alright


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> Ice it
> Soak it in an Epsom salt bath
> Elevate it, rest it
> Take ibuprofen
> 
> Could always have @WillYouStopDave come over and kiss it to make it all better but, meh, I really wouldn't go that route if I was you :wink2:





AussiePea said:


> On the sides? If so it'll be slightly ingrown.


The nail was actually fine, wasn't as bad as I thought, but I was bleeding. I know what happened. Thank you.


----------



## In The Shade

I hope I wake up early today


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> The nail was actually fine, wasn't as bad as I thought, but I was bleeding. I know what happened. Thank you.


Good to hear it's fine. Still wondering what the hell you did though lol.


----------



## ShySouth

feels said:


> I started reading again for the first time in years and it's actually making me really happy??? If y'all know any good books that are kinda dark/disturbing then hmu lol


I love reading! It's my escape. Not sure if you want just straight fiction or fantasy etc. I mostly read fantasy or romance. Here are some you might enjoy: The Girl With All the Gifts by M. R. Carey, An Ember in the Ashes by Sabaa Tahir, And I Darken by Kiersten White, The Immortal Rules by Julie Kagawa, Heartsick by Chelsea Cain and Nightlife by Rob Thurman. All but The Girl With All the Gifts are the first books in a series.


----------



## Mc Borg

"A mad dude with a credit card, I charge when I'm angry." xD


----------



## AFoundLady

Feeling quite "grown up" and mature these days. The more time passes by, the less my hatred becomes and the more I feel comfortable and peaceful in my own skin. Life is beautiful when you let go of negative attachments


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> I don't know what this is but it's really cheered me up.


:laugh:


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I feel so betrayed that I'm expecting the only thing that could make 2016 worse to happen. I have such low hopes.


----------



## Crisigv

Maybe we'll have a white Christmas this year.


----------



## EBecca

I really need to have an important conversation with my brain.


----------



## kivi

It seems like it's snowing heavily (I can't see that well because it's dark) I hope it'll keep on so they'll cancel the lesson. I really need to rest.


----------



## no subject

i need the opposite...just so you know if you care


----------



## millenniumman75

A run in the cold


----------



## noydb

Not a fan of this "Christmas" thing


----------



## Amphoteric

this is a great picture


----------



## millenniumman75

I did not run in the cold.
I worked on cleaning up my house.


----------



## Mc Borg

Amphoteric said:


> this is a great picture


Haha.


----------



## Blue Dino

I feel a constant thirst and a slight headache after eating that 6 inch Italian BMT from Subway in the early evening. I actually always get this after eating Subway. Do they use like MSG or a lot of sodium in their stuff? I wonder..


----------



## Just Lurking

Blue Dino said:


> I feel a constant thirst and a slight headache after eating that 6 inch Italian BMT from Subway in the early evening. I actually always get this after eating Subway. Do they use like MSG or a lot of sodium in their stuff? I wonder..


Holy wow, if it's this, then yeah, 1260mg sodium (and that's just with basic ingredients).

I really like Subway, although I don't have it too often because I generally find a 6-inch sub to be too small and a 12-inch sub too big.

When I know I'm having something like that for dinner, I balance it by scaling back what I normally eat during the day. Sometimes when I fail to do this, I don't feel normal for days, heh...

Some of their other menu options are much less on the sodium.


----------



## Amphoteric

Mc Borg said:


> Haha.


Alex Jones has really mastered the art of having a **** eating grin :lol


----------



## Charmander

So Santa is travelling down my road and the christmas carollers just knocked on my door when I was in my pyjamas. That was embarrassing. :door


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> So Santa is travelling down my road and the christmas carollers just knocked on my door when I was in my pyjamas. That was embarrassing. :door


Why did you answer it, lol.


----------



## Charmander

Kevin001 said:


> Why did you answer it, lol.


I've never seen Santa go near my house so I wasn't expecting that at all, and I only answered the door because they'd already seen me walk down the hallway lol. I've been known to hide in another room when I don't wanna answer the door to someone. :b


----------



## KelsKels

I'm just so bad at communicating with people. Online and in real life. It's difficult. I just don't always know what to say. It feels like a chore to socialize. 

Also.. started smoking again.. I quit for almost a year but I've started up again. I've been going to a dispensary and buying pure indica and I feel like it's so much better for my anxiety vs when I use to just smoke whatever strain I was given. I use to get paranoid and it'd cause panic attacks.. but it's not the case anymore. I just feel warm and relaxed now. I think I should quit drinking again and just stick to weed.. There's so so many calories in alcohol. 

One last thought.... I wonder how new years will go. It's the only time of the year I go out and drink and party. I usually pregame pretty hard and then I'm down for whatever even though I usually just follow my husband to whatever house parties he knows of. It'll be interesting I'm sure.. it usually is.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

This dark chocolate hot cocoa is the best thing ever. :mushy


----------



## Carolyne

Should I:
a) google the effects of sleep deprivation on speech
b) go to bed

what shall I do...


----------



## Dreaming1111

My chocolate cravings are way down which is not normal. I could never buy a bag of chocolates and have them last more than a few days. I didn't even buy Halloween candy this year but recently purchased two bags of Hershey's chocolates and they sit mostly ignored. This isn't like me at all and it really makes me wonder. Should I be worried? Should I be glad? It just seems weird...


----------



## Kevin001

Carolyne said:


> Should I:
> a) google the effects of sleep deprivation on speech
> b) go to bed
> 
> what shall I do...


Get some sleep girl.


----------



## flyingMint

idk if i want sausage egg and pancakes or just a plain bagel with coffee tomorrow morning for breakfast 

i've been eating kinda ****ty lately, idk if want to give my body a break or just continue the nonsense 

probably the break lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Thank god I don't have to work tomorrow and have the place to myself!



KelsKels said:


> Also.. started smoking again.. I quit for almost a year but I've started up again. I've been going to a dispensary and buying pure indica and I feel like it's so much better for my anxiety vs when I use to just smoke whatever strain I was given. I use to get paranoid and it'd cause panic attacks.. but it's not the case anymore. I just feel warm and relaxed now. I think I should quit drinking again and just stick to weed.. There's so so many calories in alcohol.


Strain is huge in how you react at herb. Most of the stuff one can get off the street here is sativa which makes me freak the hell out but indicas are less in the head and more in the body, they are relaxing and great before bed for a nice sleep. My bro has a medical card so I just get him to get for me now so I can get indicas and I'm looking forward to legalization here so I can buy by the strain myself. I know the taxing will be high but the quality control and selection options will be killer, plus edibles are a nice option when my asthma is acting up too


----------



## Winds

Why do the intricacies of social interaction and conversation have to be so difficult? Why can't it all just be simple? Oh the court episode of Martin is on! I'm over whatever it is I was bemoaning.


----------



## AllTheSame

KelsKels said:


> Also.. started smoking again.. I quit for almost a year but I've started up again. I've been going to a dispensary and buying pure indica and I feel like it's so much better for my anxiety vs when I use to just smoke whatever strain I was given. I use to get paranoid and it'd cause panic attacks.. but it's not the case anymore. I just feel warm and relaxed now. I think I should quit drinking again and just stick to weed.. There's so so many calories in alcohol.


I feel the same way. There are so many goddamned calories in alcholol, that's one of the (many) reasons why I don't drink much.

My favorites:

Guiness Stout, 12 oz - 176 cal
Stella Artois, 12 oz - 154 cal
Heini, 12 oz, 166 cal

Even if you drink the very light, watered down stuff it's very hard to get below 95 calories per 12 oz. I mean, if I go to a bar with my cousin which I have many times and throughout the night if I order three Guiness that's 528 calories, ffs. That's like eating an extra meal that day. I can get some pretty good Kush from my cousin and I've thought about it  believe me, he'll get it to me but I can't because of work. I'll get drug tested and then I'll be fuqd. And, also....I never know exactly what I'm getting, for sure. I'm so jelly of you guys that can do that, that can get exactly what you want and use it when you want. So jealous.



Canadian Brotha said:


> Strain is huge in how you react at herb. Most of the stuff one can get off the street here is sativa which makes me freak the hell out but indicas are less in the head and more in the body, they are relaxing and great before bed for a nice sleep. My bro has a medical card so I just get him to get for me now so I can get indicas and I'm looking forward to legalization here so I can buy by the strain myself. I know the taxing will be high but the quality control and selection options will be killer, plus edibles are a nice option when my asthma is acting up too


Texas will be the last ****** state in the union to legalize, I can almost guarantee it. And the funny thing is everybody here smokes, ffs, well, almost everyone. But we will be the last ****** state to legalize, even for medicinal reasons.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

AllTheSame said:


> Texas will be the last ****** state in the union to legalize, I can almost guarantee it. And the funny thing is everybody here smokes, ffs, well, almost everyone. But we will be the last ****** state to legalize, even for medicinal reasons.


At first I was a bit of a legalization skeptic, but once I learned a bit more about strains and quality control, as well as things like regulations for driving while high it just made more and more sense to me because it's not this underground thing anymore, everyone smokes or indulges in other ways for various reasons, it's not all about "getting high", it might be about pain relief, tonic for appetite, sleep aide, etc(though many just want a high too). It's quite astonishing the resistance to thorough medical studies to really zero in on both benefits and negative affects of it in various strains and forms. I mean most health advocates are anti-smoking anything so there should be studies looking into vaporizing, edibles, and pill extracts. It's easier to synthesize some chemical concoction and trial it than it is to study a plant, seems unreal to me. Meanwhile anti-depressants & anti-anxiety meds are basically legalized, recommended addictions, not to mention prescription pain killer addictions too...


----------



## AllTheSame

Canadian Brotha said:


> At first I was a bit of a legalization skeptic, but once I learned a bit more about strains and quality control, as well as things like regulations for driving while high it just made more and more sense to me because it's not this underground thing anymore, everyone smokes or indulges in other ways for various reasons, it's not all about "getting high", it might be about pain relief, tonic for appetite, sleep aide, etc(though many just want a high too). It's quite astonishing the resistance to thorough medical studies to really zero in on both benefits and negative affects of it in various strains and forms. I mean most health advocates are anti-smoking anything so there should be studies looking into vaporizing, edibles, and pill extracts. It's easier to synthesize some chemical concoction and trial it than it is to study a plant, seems unreal to me. Meanwhile anti-depressants & anti-anxiety meds are basically legalized, recommended addictions, not to mention prescription pain killer addictions too...


Yeah I agree, it's really not a big deal anymore at all. And tbh most of the people I know that smoke, like my ex-wife, and my ex-gf afterwards, and my cousin....they don't do it to get "high" so much as to relax. It's not unlike having a few beers only the side effects aren't there, you don't get so ****** stupid that you get into your car and go the wrong way on the interstate and kill a family of four...it's not like that, I have never known, never even heard of a single case of anyone getting stoned, getting into a car and driving while stoned and hurting someone else. It doesn't happen. Not unless you're on something else.

It's not like a rush that some drug addicts are looking for, and I really think some people don't get that, they don't understand that. I used to have a really big coke habit, for example....years and years ago. I did hundreds and hundreds of grams of that ****. I shot it up. I freebased it. I smoked it. And I snorted it. Any way I could get it into my body. I spent thousands and thousands of dollars poisoning myself with it, and so did my friends. And if you're doing that, if you have two dealers and your spending that much money on it and trying to find a way to get points so you can shoot it, and you have to, absolutely have GOT to have a bump in the morning so you can get your *** going....yeah....then you're chasing a high imo. You're chasing a huge, huge high and that's totally, completely different. I just wish I had something to help me relax and help me sleep sometimes lol.

I also wonder how many people speak out about it and have no idea their parents smoke....their kids smoke....their brother or sister smoke, their wife or their husband smoke, their best friends smoke lmao.


----------



## millenniumman75

How stupid I was to go out for a run when an ice storm was approaching.
In the nearly 17 years I have been running, I have neve rhad so much difficulty getting home.

My hair was frozen and collecting ice, I was literally striding like a speed skater worried about hitting black ice, I see a car miss stopping for a left turn and slide about 50 feet forward, turning around to turn right. Police stalking me. I was wet, cold, getting frostbitten, and wanting to get the H home. I must have ended up getting exercise after all - I am tired, worn out.

I took a hot shower and am ready to hibernate.

Wouldn't you know it.....after only getting up to 3F on Thursday morning, rising to 30F by my run.....it will be at least 50F tomorrow with rain! Then back into the 20s with snow showers Sunday.

Welcome to winter, Ohio!


----------



## Perkins

I haven't even started working this new job and I can already tell based on my experience with them so far that I am gonna hate them and this job because they are unprofessional, incompetent *******s.


----------



## noydb

It's been over a week and I still haven't replied to a text. I feel horrible. Maybe tomorrow? :S


----------



## Winds

noydb said:


> It's been over a week and I still haven't replied to a text. I feel horrible. Maybe tomorrow? :S


Don't feel too bad, I'm going on 10 days and counting.


----------



## noydb

Winds said:


> Don't feel too bad, I'm going on 10 days and counting.


I actually do feel a bit better, lol. Thanks.


----------



## Carolyne

Jesus, I almost had a heart attack with all these sirens on my block. It was just santa.


----------



## AllTheSame

@millenniumman75 That sounds scary, ffs man. Idk if I'd go out in weather like that. The weather here is crazy too, so I know what you mean. It's gonna be a high of 82 degrees today, high of 45 tomorrow...almost 40 degrees in less than 24 hours. I actually can't wait, I'm tired of the heat. Send some of your sucky cold weather down here....


----------



## Carolyne




----------



## MisoGirl

I'm thinking about how much tonight is gonna suck because I have to work (either in a kitchen or on drive thru) with a cold/sore throat/cough.


----------



## knightofdespair

Basically got dumped this week but I kind of wanted it, at the same time it hurts anyway because it was yet another thing that failed and I feel bad because I was the one who initiated it. I feel nervous because she basically just ghosted me, after 3 months of being there, and I don't know what caused it. She left my place Sunday and texted me about an hour later like normal, I went to go do some things for xmas so I was busy the rest of that day, I texted her about 5 times on Monday and she never said a peep... I felt weird about it so I didn't either. It has now been like 5 days, no way she isn't avoiding me on purpose and I was about to try to end it anyway so I'm hardly motivated to pursue her. I worry that she might try to come back and get some kind of revenge or punishment against me, I feel bad about hurting her or if she had some misunderstanding that she didn't even try to talk to me about. She was quite a bit older and I realized the last 2 weeks it was too much to overcome. I think her birthday was coming up soon and that might have also been a factor. 

Then there is also the bad weather, all the stress from xmas, and trying to stay motivated at a job where I feel like the pay and growth potential is probably not there for the long haul.

I need a beer but I'm sitting at work for another 7 hours fml.


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm not satisfied with my current therapist anymore. Can't help but feel like my problems aren't taken seriously enough. I want my therapy sessions to feel more investigative of my though processes rather than just a pep rally. I don't want to be made to feel better when I'm in a low mood. I want to learn to do better, to challenge all my cognitive distortions. I've read better advice and insights on anxiety/self-esteem/depression from posters on this site than with my therapist. Wish there were DBT trained therapists around where I live. There's none.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Could changing my diet really help my SA? 
:stu


----------



## KelsKels

So awkward. Sitting here at work because no one is coming in. There's a lot of snow outside. But everyone I work with is very religious and conservative people raised in the country. I don't really have anything in common with anyone. The stupid country music station is driving me nuts and I wish I was home. But... I gotta make that paper. Food gas and games aren't going to buy themselves.


----------



## Kevin001

I have so much to do I don't know where to start.


----------



## AllTheSame

My kids and I and their grandparents are sitting in chairs in his driveway, watching people park and walk the neighborhood to look at lights, esp at one of his neighbors. You could spend ten, twenty minutes looking at this one guys house, I swear to God lol. He has decorations from almost every single Disney and Pixar movie ever made. You can't even get in and out if his neighborhood. There are six hay rides every hour from 6 until 10 tonight. Limos. Helicopter rides to tour the lights at low altitudes lol (which makes no sense to me but meh whatever)

Is pretty awesome. Kids are handing out candy canes and candy to other kids. Makes me wish I lived in this neighborhood. Or. Maybe not, this is just insanity ffs....

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Mc Borg

It's snowing here. And not that soft kind of snow, that "walk slowly or you're going to slip and break your neck - thin icy layer" type of snow. I almost slipped like 10 times while walking in the parking lot.


----------



## momentsunset

It's tough being single and ready to pringle all the damn time. My pants feel tight.


----------



## Mc Borg

The standard used to be that people bought albums without first listening them (with the exception of singles or maybe if a friend had it or something). So if you didn't like them, though luck. Now with streaming (and torrenting), music is virtually free, so people can listen before they buy. And even then very few people actually buy music anymore, even the stuff they _do_ like. Just an interesting contrast.


----------



## Carolyne

If someone is writing an expression incorrectly, and is doing it constantly, would you tell them or just ignore it? I feel like helping someone by teaching them that is the nice thing to do, but I could also see it coming off as mean.


----------



## Avalyn

Welp... I overspent on presents and now I owe the bank some money. Way to go on the budgeting.


----------



## Mc Borg

Carolyne said:


> If someone is writing an expression incorrectly, and is doing it constantly, would you tell them or just ignore it? I feel like helping someone by teaching them that is the nice thing to do, but I could also see it coming off as mean.


Hmm, this post peaked my interest. I'll try and give my opinion. Honestly, if it was me, I could care less if you corrected me. But for all intensive purposes, I would nip it in the butt irregardless of whether or not it comes off as being mean. They should of known better.


----------



## littleghost

Mc Borg said:


> Hmm, this post peaked my interest. I'll try and give my opinion. Honestly, if it was me, I could care less if you corrected me. But for all intensive purposes, I would nip it in the butt irregardless of whether or not it comes off as being mean. They should of known better.


This made me laugh. Then I laughed harder when I realized some people won't even get it.


----------



## Carolyne

Mc Borg said:


> Hmm, this post peaked my interest. I'll try and give my opinion. Honestly, if it was me, I could care less if you corrected me. But for all intensive purposes, I would nip it in the butt irregardless of whether or not it comes off as being mean. They should of known better.


Lol. Anyway I just PMd them hours ago and it was fine, they don't seem offended.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I finally picked up a package of Tim Tams and now I see what all the hype is about. I think I now know what I want for Christmas: packages of various foreign foods/snacks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Marijuana Monday!


----------



## Kevin001

This weather is ridiculous, I hate the cold.


----------



## bad baby




----------



## Blue Dino

Stresses me out when the car started having weird symptoms coming up and knowing the possibility that they might problems that will never get properly diagnosed or fix no matter how much money I spend, until the problem becomes a complete unrepairable breakdown. 

For this reason, deciding where to service the car is always a very tough decision and gamble. And it's very hard to hunt for good prices when most places charge you for a mere inspection and diagnosis if you do not decide to go with them for the repairs.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Looking back on something you've posted when you were tired, rushed and not thinking things through properly is depressing af. That's the first time in ages I've looked at something and realised that the grammar was so poor that it wasn't even worth trying to fix. Frustrating as hell.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

acidicwithpanic said:


> I finally picked up a package of Tim Tams and now I see what all the hype is about. I think I now know what I want for Christmas: packages of various foreign foods/snacks.


Mate, here's what you do. Make yourself a hot cup of cocoa, all nice and milky like. Take one of your Tim Tam biscuits after having placed them in the freezer for an hour, bite a small corner off each opposite end, and then proceed to submerge the bottom half into the drink before inhaling the contents through the biscuit like a straw. After the desired amount of cocoa has passed through, enjoy your highly sensualised food porn at your own leisure.


----------



## Virgo

I wanted to wear a Santa hat too. So there. Now my avatar is festive. Woo!


----------



## Kevin001

I pray I'm not getting sick...ugh.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Mate, here's what you do. Make yourself a hot cup of cocoa, all nice and milky like. Take one of your Tim Tam biscuits after having placed them in the freezer for an hour, bite a small corner off each opposite end, and then proceed to submerge the bottom half into the drink before inhaling the contents through the biscuit like a straw. After the desired amount of cocoa has passed through, enjoy your highly sensualised food porn at your own leisure.


****ing beautiful. Like poetry in your mouth.


----------



## Yer Blues

Must be indica?


----------



## liverose

that it took 26 years and an episode of CSI to figure out I've been using the phrase coup de grace (not all the time but totally have used it) without knowing what it literally meant.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I pray I'm not getting sick...ugh.


take vit. c and zinc? or one of those emergen-c packets?


----------



## Avalyn

When you looked at how much was in your bank account and saw that it was at -$56 because you're horrible at budgeting and it's Christmas presents time... 

But it's okay because you got paid the next day! :yay


----------



## kivi

Things to do until tomorrow morning: Color scales, ink series, relief (?) and toning. No sleep for me. :sigh


----------



## Kevin001

nopersonoperating said:


> take vit. c and zinc? or one of those emergen-c packets?


Thanks. Its just so cold these days.


----------



## Mc Borg

Kavalactones.


----------



## funnynihilist

KelsKels said:


> So awkward. Sitting here at work because no one is coming in. There's a lot of snow outside. But everyone I work with is very religious and conservative people raised in the country. I don't really have anything in common with anyone. The stupid country music station is driving me nuts and I wish I was home. But... I gotta make that paper. Food gas and games aren't going to buy themselves.


Sounds like where I live.


----------



## KelsKels

Feeling like testing fate today. Gaming during a windstorm. Keep getting short power outages.. but I don't have anything else to do.. might as well risk a corrupt save.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> Feeling like testing fate today. Gaming during a windstorm. Keep getting short power outages.. but I don't have anything else to do.. might as well risk a corrupt save.


 You should get a UPS. They don't last long enough to play right through a long power outage but they'll get your game saved without corruption.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Didn't sleep well, feeling spent for energy and gotta go to work


----------



## KelsKels

WillYouStopDave said:


> You should get a UPS. They don't last long enough to play right through a long power outage but they'll get your game saved without corruption.


I actually use to have one! I used it for my computer until something went wrong with it. I was told the batteries dont last very long. I think I only had it for like 2 years and only needed to use it once. It is nice being able to save and turn off your device when the power shuts off. I really don't know much about them but it doesn't seem very worth to spend so much money on something that you don't need often and doesn't last very long. But idk.. I live in a very old apartment and the electricity is kinda janky. Probably would be a good idea.. but you know.. I'm a bit of a tightwad lol.


----------



## AllTheSame

Well....I guess we'll call that a game plan and see how it goes. You seem to be way more sure it's gonna work than me that's for damn sure, you have a lot of confidence and all I see is "nope, that aint happening". But we'll give it a shot. I'm not holding my breath though ffs. This will be interesting. Or, I mean, actually...it would be interesting but it's really so predictable at this point it's gotten pretty boring....


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Wish I could get paid for the paintings I do....


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> I actually use to have one! I used it for my computer until something went wrong with it. I was told the batteries dont last very long. I think I only had it for like 2 years and only needed to use it once. It is nice being able to save and turn off your device when the power shuts off. I really don't know much about them but it doesn't seem very worth to spend so much money on something that you don't need often and doesn't last very long. But idk.. I live in a very old apartment and the electricity is kinda janky. Probably would be a good idea.. but you know.. I'm a bit of a tightwad lol.


 Right. The real basic ones come with a small SLA battery. The really basic units cost about $45 when you buy it. You can buy the replacement batteries for about $15 on Amazon. So if you replace the battery once a year (whether it needs it or not) that's about $60 total for the first two years and $15 for each additional year. It's really not that bad unless you have a serious computer that needs more than a basic UPS to keep it going for a minute or two in an outage. Then you're talking serious money for a beefier UPS and probably a lot more to replace the batteries (beefier UPS units often just have more of the same type of batteries).

It's really just peace of mind. I have one on my wifi so I can still use a laptop if the power goes out. It was the most basic UPS I could find at about $40. I have not actually needed it yet.

I have had it a couple of years and should probably check the battery. Honestly, it would be a little more convenient if I knew where to buy the batteries local. I probably could but I just have no idea where. Maybe Home Depot or somewhere. But of course like everything else, if you buy it local it will probably be twice as much.


----------



## Carolyne

don't tell me to report posts if you're never going to do a damn thing about what I report.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm looking forward to a short week. My boss is recovering from surgery, I talked to him a few times today, and he put me on the north side of town to cover stores for a new hire that's really been struggling to even get her stores covered every month....forget about displays or bonuses or expanding the product lines. She's not even making her stores, but I covered four of hers today, one that I had to partially reset.

The rest of this week is so ****ing easy. My boss even told me, just get it done on paper, idgaf....visit as many locations as you can (and I will) but just make sure it gets in on paper. And then nobody is working on our team Friday. Or next week oc. Everyone's gone, cell phones off, email off. That'll be nice. I'm looking forward to spending some time with my kids.


----------



## Ai

Just found out my boyfriend, who claims to be "not that into sci-fi," continued watching Star Trek: TNG when he got home... :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ai said:


> Just found out my boyfriend, who claims to be "not that into sci-fi," continued watching Star Trek: TNG when he got home... :lol


 Can you blame him? The only reason I'm not watching it right now is I saw every episode of it before the end of the 90s.


----------



## Ai

WillYouStopDave said:


> Can you blame him? The only reason I'm not watching it right now is I saw every episode of it before the end of the 90s.


Not at all! I am very pleased.


----------



## Kevin001

Omg I can't believe she did that, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sent a package to my bro at regular rates a day after he sent one to me at express rates and his arrived today while mine won't arrive until tomorrow. That's basically a $10-15 difference in price for slower service, unreal...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


> I sent a package to my bro at regular rates a day after he sent one to me at express rates and his arrived today while mine won't arrive until tomorrow. That's basically a $10-15 difference in price for slower service, unreal...


Time to open up a can of Bruce Lee on they as.ses.








Save​


----------



## Blue Dino

Just Lurking said:


> Holy wow, if it's this, then yeah, 1260mg sodium (and that's just with basic ingredients).
> 
> I really like Subway, although I don't have it too often because I generally find a 6-inch sub to be too small and a 12-inch sub too big.
> 
> When I know I'm having something like that for dinner, I balance it by scaling back what I normally eat during the day. Sometimes when I fail to do this, I don't feel normal for days, heh...
> 
> Some of their other menu options are much less on the sodium.


Yeah that was it. Jeez, I cannot grasp how there can be that many sodium. Unless the few slices of thin ham can have that many sodium. Or the salami which makes sense. :stu

I think Black Forest Ham might be one of the better ones.

At least I don't go there much now anyways. Thought they are a ripoff for the price of what little they are, even though I do enjoy them here and then on occasion.


----------



## Kevin001

2nd day in a row I wake up to the heat being off....ugh.


----------



## LostinReverie

I can't get drunk. I can't hallucinate. I cannot become delirious. There is something wrong with my brain. It controls me.


----------



## Mc Borg

^Yeah, alcohol doesn't even come close to effecting me like it used to. And I honestly don't even drink all that often. I don't know what's wrong. I'm thinking it has something to do with the gabaergics that I take.

--

Gordon!


----------



## Charmander

What's the point.


----------



## Just Lurking

Charmander said:


> What's the point.


of


----------



## RealFriend

*Thinkin of ..*

That I hate when someone lie to me ...


----------



## Dreaming1111

So I have avoidant personality which I have never actually acknowledged as contributing to serious problems in my life. I just thought I was shy, socially anxious and introverted. But lately I've come to understand I have swept this diagnosis under the rug as if it was some minor secondary disorder. I've come to realize it really is behind so many of my major problems. A voice is saying... Hellooo, maybe you need to deal with this and it might really help?!


----------



## littleghost

My son is home for Christmas (hurray), but that means his car is parked behind mine all the time. I either have to get someone to move it to take my car or just drive his car. I usually just drive his car, but it's kinda skeevy b/c a 23 year old male uses it all the time. it's a 2002 BMW, so a nice car, but old and I don't like the way it drives. I'm going to miss my car.


----------



## Equity

I haven't actually liked winter this year, except for when I have wanted to cool off quickly, and was able to remove clothing to do so.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The herb my bro sent me arrived today and I just looked at the sender name he wrote, "Sean Combs", Puff Daddy hooked me up! Haha


----------



## littleghost

It takes a whole lot of food to feed two six foot plus men in their twenties! I'd forgotten since they'd left. The grocery bill, the amount I have to cook... and whenever you think there's something good in the kitchen you want, you find it's already been eaten.


----------



## Carolyne

There's a new girl at work who wants to talk to me but we're both awkward and it's very frustrating. She keeps showing up at my desk and then doesn't leave even though we're not talking because I guess she hopes I'll come up with something to say.


----------



## Mc Borg

Canadian Brotha said:


> The herb my bro sent me arrived today and I just looked at the sender name he wrote, "Sean Combs", Puddy Daddy hooked me up! Haha


Well, they didn't call him "Puffy" for nothing.


----------



## komahina

I'm thinking about how cold my feet are and how lazy I am to go get socks.


----------



## Kevin001

I really don't know how I would define me and my dad's relationship.


----------



## ShySouth

It's after midnight, I have to get up at 6 but I don't want to go to bed.


----------



## feels

Some coworkers invited me out for drinks tonight and like I think it's important to try to make connections with people even if I don't expect lasting friendships, but I just really wasn't interested and also my boyfriend texted me that Coyote Peterson finally got stung by the bullet ant so I was like I gotta get home and watch dat **** too. But yeah I always feel like I HAVE to do anything social that comes my way cause it'll be good for me, but it's probably not that important.


----------



## Ai

When guys dismiss literally every aspect of your experiences, your life, because it validates their incredibly limited and bitter world view (ex. "Women who ask men out don't exist! We're expected to do everything, while they sit and do nothing, then they complain!"), it starts to get pretty old, _very_ quickly... :roll


----------



## noydb

Finally replied to a message the other day (11 days I'd been putting it off!) and it felt so good. Her response was so kind. It's rare to find someone (outside of this site, obviously) who understands depression/anxiety & how it can manifest itself and doesn't take things like this personally and/or get angry.



Carolyne said:


> There's a new girl at work who wants to talk to me but we're both awkward and it's very frustrating. She keeps showing up at my desk and then doesn't leave even though we're not talking because I guess she hopes I'll come up with something to say.


Aww, that's quite cute!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Carolyne said:


> There's a new girl at work who wants to talk to me but we're both awkward and it's very frustrating. She keeps showing up at my desk and then doesn't leave even though we're not talking because I guess she hopes I'll come up with something to say.


I saw this and wanted to say - I think you should push yourself a little and say hello ^_^ then say how are you today?. I know it may sound like a lot, but after the second bit, the sentences may string together pretty easily and you will soon forget that you're both awkward:smile2:

As for myself in this thread, I'm focusing too much on my headache!


----------



## no subject

here cuz i cant sleep


----------



## rdrr

feeling confused since i was randomly invited to a social get together. i always take it that their doing it out of pity. it then comes down to avoiding or going and being a 9th wheel.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

rdrr said:


> feeling confused since i was randomly invited to a social get together. i always take it that their doing it out of pity. it then comes down to avoiding or going and being a 9th wheel.


Well it could be a few things mate. It may be either they genuinely want to invite you, or as you say, it could be out of pity. But you have to realise - and I'm sorry if this comes across as mean or something because I don't intend it to - maybe if they feel bad for you, it's not such a bad thing as you are still invited. Think if you were in their shoes - would you invite someone that you feel is lonely and depressed so you can hang out? I would if I had the courage myself. So there is a chance they just want to invite you and don't really care all that much when you get there but you have to remember that this could also lead to possible friendships in the end of the day. If you know the people somewhat and feel as though you could go, maybe it's best to try.

If it ends up being nothing, you could always just leave again knowing that you tried and not always looking back at possible regret. Just remember that if you do go, it may be best to try to put a little effort in, even if it's just lightly talking to people. If there is anybody there that wants to be your friend, it will become obvious:smile2:


----------



## Barakiel

I wonder if sleeping all through Christmas will be inevitable now that I couldn't even last a day before falling back into my weird nocturnal schedule.

I can see it now... I'm gonna find myself waking up 10 @ night to find all my presents at my bedroom door so I can open them all by myself. :blank

not really but I dunno how I will make it with family members over, it'll be really exhausting.


----------



## Herzeleid

How dare she doesn't text back?
How dare she?


----------



## Kevin001

Meds ran out now I think my acne flaring....fml.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## ShatteredGlass

It's been nearly two months since I graduated from high school. It's been great, at least, in comparison to the alternative - school. The problem?

I'm pretty ****ing lonely.

It's really no worse than when I was at school, mind you. What, with a lifetime of rejection and being shunned at every turn, I, unsurprisingly, failed to make any damn friends even during my final year of schooling. The difference, the 'positive' one at that, is that I'm no longer being subjected to painful resentment and unwavering jealousy towards all of the other people who never bothered to give me of all people the time of day. While I surely hated every second of that, I almost miss it in a way because, if anything, hate in my heart is better than void in my chest.

Don't get me wrong, though, I still have plenty of hate in my heart, boiling largely down to resentment and anger. I suppose the difference is that I have nowhere to really direct it. It's pointless to vent my hatred of those around me because I don't see them, anyway. When I was at school, I could mentally slice someone's throat and they'd appear again soon enough, allowing my anger to flare up yet more as I realized my infinite powerlessness in the situation and determining any aspect of their fate. It was productive, without the repercussions of real murder. I could project my hatred of myself onto others.

In a way, I still engage in the latter. I'm especially rude and unwelcoming to people who do anything I interpret as an attack against my being. It's rather contradictory how I can go from 0-100 self defense mode in response to insults. I insult myself all of the time, but none of it really matters to me. Negative, self hating thoughts might be frequent, they don't have any substance assuming I don't actually know if they're real. As soon as somebody else affirms the apparently obvious, I'm instantly ready to explode into an uncontrollable little ball of impenetrable confusion and unbridled rage. I've been known to become quite relentless in self preservation, becoming violent and incredibly verbally scathing, using people's most sensitive weaknesses against them as retaliation for their daring to literally try and ruin my existence.


----------



## kivi

_Your clothes getting more and more monochrome._

:lol

Yeah, I was wearing my mother's old knitwear clothes at the beginning of this school year but they all are very bright and colorful because "80s". In here, it's colder so it's why I wore them (I didn't have knitwear clothes, my mother had because she worked in a colder city before). Recently, I bought some more clothes and realized that my wardrobe is now full of different shades of blue. (And my roommate's preference is black, her clothes are all in black)


----------



## Crisigv

I hope I feel a little better tomorrow. I have to work in the morning, then I have to go out for a birthday dinner at night. Right now, all I'm doing is sitting here with a tissue shoved up my nose.


----------



## noydb

Money and how little of it I have.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Right now, all I'm doing is sitting here with a tissue shoved up my nose.


I know the feels, I hope you feel better. :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> I know the feels, I hope you feel better. :squeeze


Glad I'm not the only one. Thanks


----------



## momentsunset

I wish I could select all my bad memories and hit the delete button


----------



## AllTheSame

I have never, ever been so dependent on my cell before...not like I am now. Ffs man. Of course I've always been dependent on it since I've had kids for obvious reasons, that's always first and foremost. I'm an old man, I remember what it was like before cell phones lol. But now. Omg

The company I work for has started paying for my personal cell. I HAVE GOT to answer it. I have three bosses now. Well...more than that. But I seriously have three bosses I report to. It's nice to be in demand I guess lmao but if I don't answer my phone for my business unit manager (my boss's boss) or my boss, or the new boss I got after my promotion then someone is going to come looking for me, seriously. I just got an email from my new boss out to all the new sales team leads and I think, in part, her whole intention was to send home the fact that we're not just sales team members anymore, we're managing a sales team and we'd better ****** be available 24/7. There is not going to be much more "unplugging" for me. I mean, except for the holidays, and vacations.

But my job has ups and downs, advantages and disadvantages. An advantage would be I probably actually worked less than 20 hours this week, and got paid for 40. An advantage would be I get to set my own schedule, and I'm at home by 2:00 or 3:00pm if I want to be. An advantage would be my company pays for my internet and cell service and pretty much for all of my mileage (I don't pay for gas at all), an advantage is I get to go out of town to some pretty cool places like New Orleans and San Antonio and Austin and I stay in nice hotels and get free air miles and free hotel stays and eat at five star restaurants for free and get free drinks at the bar, all the time. The disadvantage....I have got to be "on" and ready to go at all times. Meh. It's worth it though. It's just...I've never had a job where I couldn't turn my cell off. Not like this.


----------



## chaoticgalaxy

I'm thinking about how i agreed to go to my boyfriends' fathers' side of the family for christmas after avoiding it for 5 years.
Wondering why i'm so tired today, lol


----------



## 812161

Making promises to someone that you have no intention on keeping is just plain cruel.


----------



## Kevin001

My family is so different from me.....selfish people tbh.


----------



## Carolyne

I'm awake way too early


----------



## coeur_brise

kivi said:


> Things to do until tomorrow morning: Color scales, ink series, relief (?) and toning. No sleep for me. :sigh


Sounds like my hair routine (bleaching, hair coloring involves toning, coloring). But you do art so it's way cooler. 

....it feels nice to do something for someone else. Maybe that should be my goal for the end of the year or for anything. What was that quote..Gandhi: "The best way to find yourself is to lose yourself in the service of others."

..I wonder what he thinks of my mixtape. I kind of want to add some more funk in there and maybe modern stuff too. "Endangerrred species, we got to get over the hump."


----------



## Xenagos

Why the f**k can't I fall asleep.


----------



## kivi

coeur_brise said:


> Sounds like my hair routine (bleaching, hair coloring involves toning, coloring). But you do art so it's way cooler.


:lol Your hair routine sounds like it also requires a good effort (also seems cool, I don't know anything about hair coloring, never done that), so good luck to you.

Also good timing, I have to do the same things again until Tuesday because they suggested me to change a few things on all of these so I'm thinking the same thing again.


----------



## Just Lurking

So many weird suggestions in my Facebook's 'People You May Know' list lately... No mutual friends, many of them from a great distance away. Other than a support group I'm in, I don't know what else could be linking me to such random people.


----------



## Kevin001

Glad to be off the next couple of days....much needed.


----------



## discopotato

I can't deal with christmas.


----------



## Carolyne

I woke up at 4:30 am and now I'm still up at 2am. My sleep is ****ed.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wonder how God sees the absolutely lonely people. Does he just observe as they sit there all alone. You could say he doesn't exist but the fact of the matter is.. you're still alone.

Gotta figure this phone out. Murrry almost Christmas.


----------



## Carolyne

I don't like her boyfriend but she's so damn adorable.


----------



## AllTheSame

Looking forward to tonight with family and kids. I still have some gifts to wrap and a couple of small gifts (more like stocking stuffers) I want to pick up. If I can find a way to put things off until the absolute last minute, I will, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

These next 2 days should be fun.


----------



## KelsKels

Working all day and the day after tomorrow. Can't wait until Monday. F*** xmas.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Another Christmas alone. I guess I'll do what I do everyday to kill the time, computer, audiobooks and movies


----------



## Mrs Robot

Yay! Christmas is tomorrow. So excited!! Can't wait to see everyone <3


----------



## duckduck

Skipping this family dinner and getting Taco Bell..


----------



## Kevin001

I hope he liked his gift.


----------



## naptime

It cost $2000 to get my car fixed!


----------



## Crisigv

naptime said:


> It cost $2000 to get my car fixed!


What happened?


----------



## tea111red

naptime said:


> It cost $2000 to get my car fixed!


i think that's about how much it's going to cost to do all the repairs on mine, too.


----------



## Kevin001

Its been one hell of a year for me, can't wait to see what 2017 brings.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm lonely, bored and freaking out about the future.


----------



## naptime

Crisigv said:


> What happened?


It needed rear shocks, shock mounts, ball joint, rotors, brake calipers, pads and few other minor things. I knew it had problems but I didn't think it was as bad as it was lol.

How's your car doing?


----------



## Crisigv

naptime said:


> It needed rear shocks, shock mounts, ball joint, rotors, brake calipers, pads and few other minor things. I knew it had problems but I didn't think it was as bad as it was lol.
> 
> How's your car doing?


Ah well, at least it was nothing major, just maintenance. That's to be expected, I guess. My car's still doing good. Only have a rear license plate light to replace, which is strange because it's LED, and hasn't been installed for a crazy amount of time. But all good otherwise, thanks.


----------



## Wanderlust26

And just like that...Christmas is done and gone.


----------



## Flora20

Why do people act like they want to be friends and then start to avoid you..


----------



## AllTheSame

Wanderlust26 said:


> And just like that...Christmas is done and gone.


Yeah lol. There were a lot of us over at my parents' house, we celebrated Christmas Eve. And when the kids were done tearing through all their presents were were joking about how long it took to wrap all of them...and it was gone in a matter of minutes lol.

I'm just glad everyone is happy and in some ways I'm glad it's over. I always have a lot of stress about being able to find what my kids want.


----------



## Blue Dino

It's so weird driving around my area during xmas evening. The whole place is like a ghost town. Grocery store and shopping parking lots are empty. I was literally rolling stop signs and red lights because of this.



Kevin001 said:


> Its been one hell of a year for me, can't wait to see what 2017 brings.


I don't mean to pry. And I don't really pay attention in particular to your posts. But just noticing your posts here and there at random, it is amazing to me how much and how fast things have been happening for you in the past year or two. It is kind of motivating to see.



AllTheSame said:


> Yeah lol. There were a lot of us over at my parents' house, we celebrated Christmas Eve. And when the kids were done tearing through all their presents were were joking about how long it took to wrap all of them...and it was gone in a matter of minutes lol.
> 
> *I'm just glad everyone is happy and in some ways I'm glad it's over. I always have a lot of stress about being able to find what my kids want.*


Seriously, I think at the end of it all, your kids and most kids in generally are just happy that they and everyone else were together and had fun as a whole. Even teenagers that would act like they are bored and didn't want to be there, deep down are hiding are little smirk under their face for xmas get togethers.


----------



## noydb

My mum's mood swings.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I am pretty ill (started yesterday morning,) was great timing lol :/ Lemsip helped a bit yesterday but is disgusting btw.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> I don't mean to pry. And I don't really pay attention in particular to your posts. But just noticing your posts here and there at random, it is amazing to me how much and how fast things have been happening for you in the past year or two. It is kind of motivating to see.


Yeah its been a whirlwind.


----------



## AllTheSame

Blue Dino said:


> Seriously, I think at the end of it all, your kids and most kids in generally are just happy that they and everyone else were together and had fun as a whole. Even teenagers that would act like they are bored and didn't want to be there, deep down are hiding are little smirk under their face for xmas get togethers.


Yeah I think you're probably right. We had a lot of fun. The trivia game we played was fun and then a lot of people in my parents' neighborhood park and walk around and look at lights, as opposed to driving through. And we walked a few miles after we were done with presents and food and games, and it was awesome. They were acting like typical teenagers lmao, but they weren't too out of control. My kids and their cousins are like best friends, they love each other. Was awesome to see them laughing and goofing off and being silly together.


----------



## coeur_brise

I don't know what it is. I think my brain wants to sabotage things all too much. ALL. TOO. MUCH! the thought literally went through my head, "I wish I had the flu." you know that kind that makes your body ache every time you move and you're so sick that you lie there in a stupor driniking the medicinal cherry stuff/antibiotic cocktail the doctor prescribed that makes you comatose and then you lose 5 pound because you can't eat? Man... um. that was morose. I'm just. whatamidoingwithmylife.


----------



## novalax

How duplicitous time is. It affords, at the same instant, both the pleasure of sedation and the sickening of loss. The steady flow of time is nature's slow morphine drip.


----------



## Carolyne

Every 3 months I think about cutting my hair short and I never do it because I'm scared that if I don't like it I'll be stuck with it because short hair looks good and long hair looks good but the in between while it's growing back looks awful.


----------



## tehuti88

My resting heart rate has been through the roof since my surgery. I think it was at like at least 120bpm or however they measure it the entire time I was in the hospital, and they hooked me up to this thing called "remote telly" or some such to keep track of spikes--which was every time I did _anything_ but lie in bed. Every single time I merely got helped out of bed to take a walk or use the bathroom or whatever, somebody on the other end would page my nurse and ask what was going on, meaning any action I took was alerting them that something was wrong. Once it went up to I think 160bpm and they actually thought I was having a heart attack. This happened with such regularity that eventually they disconnected me so as not to deal with the hassle.

Meanwhile I don't notice _too_ much, just that I'm constantly weak and fatigued and, while not really short of breath or having any chest pains, still, there _is_ that feeling of, "OMG, just slow down!" and it's like I'm on the _verge_ of being winded. I'm pretty sure this is behind much of the extreme exhaustion I experience when getting up and moving around for merely a few moments.

I could tolerate this, if it showed any signs of letting up at all. It's starting to worry me, honestly.

Sitting and resting--even sleeping--doesn't help. Still keeps beating like crazy. In the hospital they gave me this device to breathe into deeply to keep my lungs working (I left the pointless thing behind, had enough stuff to bring home with me), and when I'd set off the remote telly they'd tell me to take deep breaths, yet that did nothing useful. I lay down to sleep last night and had to take some deep breaths before dozing off because it was going so fast. It's also difficult for me to keep up deep breathing because it's slow and I feel like I'm not getting air fast enough. :/

I used to notice my heart rate going up after exertion in the past, and just sitting and taking breaths and focusing on the pounding in my ears would make it slow down to a normal rate...but that doesn't work anymore. It just beatsbeatsbeatsbeats.

Numerous doctors assessed me numerous times at the hospital, did all sorts of tests, echocardiogram and all, and couldn't find anything wrong. Their final assessment was that it was an effect of the stress of surgery and to just keep an eye on it. Though one of the last doctors who came to see me (one of a gaggle of three docs who visited me repeatedly) advised me to visit a cardiologist in my hometown after my release.

Not only am I not sure if my hospital even _has_ a cardiologist (you can't have a baby or get an EEG or see an endocrinologist at my hospital--even my urologist only works out of the hospital part time and I sometimes have to go out of town to see him), but what good could one local cardiologist do, when a veritable *team* of them from the University of Michigan couldn't find anything wrong with me? :um

They focused on this so much during my stay (almost more than my surgery outcome itself) that I know it must have struck them as particularly strange. I hope they didn't overlook something. Though God knows they did enough tests.

The surgery was on the 13th and it's still pounding like crazy. I'd sure like it to return to normal at some point. I seriously wonder if it's the painkiller I'm taking? I realize it's a downer (oxycodone). But I tend to have weird contrary reactions to certain meds. Like for example, pseudoephedrine and Adderall--stimulants--make me groggy and fatigued and sleepy. :| Somebody once explained to me this is because they're basically giving me an adrenaline crash without getting the "rush" first. Sugar does the same thing when I take it early in the day (though oddly, not at night). Caffeine, I don't know its effect on my heart, but I find it calming, not stimulating. *I've never found any drug stimulating.*

Could an opiate have a similar effect on somebody like me, making my heart beat like crazy as long as I'm on it? I've taken painkillers before without this issue, but maybe it's because I've been taking them more often/longer this time? (I've only ever taken a few as needed for a day or so before. I'm currently taking 5mg every 4 hours or else I get too sore.)

Or maybe it's an ongoing reaction to the underlying pain which is currently being masked by the painkillers? Either way, should it stop doing this once the pain/painkillers exit the picture?

I wish it would calm down to normal. :/ I think I'd feel somewhat better if so. And I dread the thought of having a heart attack/stroke.


----------



## Jeff271

I was reading a side effect of oxycodone is racing heartbeats. Maybe they could prescribe an alternative pain reliever instead. The body reacts to physical pain and anxiety similiarly. Rest with calm breaths makes sense. Hope you feel better @tehuti88


----------



## Winds

I'm still trying to figure out how the neighbor's kid got stuck under a car. Little man is only a toddler so you would think an adult would be looking out for him, yet there he was squirming. When I finally got him out and checked to see if he was alright, he just stared back at me as if he was thinking "Can you believe these fools got me caught out like this?" The whole situation was just weird. 

On side note, I love my grandma but her house be hotter than a South Carolina church with no AC in the middle of summer. Thought it was me at first, but quite a few people were fanning themselves trying to generate some kind of breeze to counteract the heatwave we were experiencing.


----------



## Carolyne

hahaha


----------



## Kevin001

Carolyne said:


> hahaha


:laugh:


----------



## tehuti88

Jeff271 said:


> I was reading a side effect of oxycodone is racing heartbeats. Maybe they could prescribe an alternative pain reliever instead. The body reacts to physical pain and anxiety similiarly. Rest with calm breaths makes sense. Hope you feel better @tehuti88


Ah, this helps me feel a little less worried. Thank you. :smile2:


----------



## Just Lurking

This site feels so impersonal, cold, and indifferent.

I need to get away from here and get offline.

Or maybe it's just me and there's no escaping this problem.


----------



## KelsKels

I haven't had skin this clear in... I can't even remember. Its amazing. Wish I would've seen a derm sooner. I have large pores from all the years of bad skin but I'll take it over acne.


----------



## May19

This morning when I looked in the mirror I didn't feel fat. Rather I felt like I got a bit skinner because my tummy got smaller. But now I'm afraid to eat. I don't want to gain weight. I freaking hate this so much. I hate how I'm so scared to eat. When I saw a nutritionist, I was told that I was gaining weight because I was eating too little. I guess eating less than 1000 calories a day for the past few years did not help me lose weight at all. I'm forcing myself to eat more these days, but I just feel so disgusting. 

I know in college, I started to eat a lot more and I felt so much fatter because of the amount of food I was eating. When I got back home, I found out I actually lost 9 lbs because I was eating enough. But I just don't know how to shake off the feeling that I'm just too fat

edit: plus I'm pretty sure I'm heavier than a good amount of people on this site. it just makes me hate myself knowing that i weigh more than a guy.


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't have to go anywhere long-distance tonight


----------



## Kilgore Trout

It's been raining for like 12 hours and it feels so Cyberpunk 8)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KelsKels

I'll never understand why grav3yard girl is so popular. She's sweet... but I just can't handle more than 20 seconds of her at a time.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Just Lurking said:


> This site feels so impersonal, cold, and indifferent.
> 
> I need to get away from here and get offline.
> 
> Or maybe it's just me and there's no escaping this problem.


Over the last year or so, the site has seemed less personable and friendly. I just assume it's because there seems to be more bitter posters than there was in the past.


----------



## millenniumman75

Carolyne said:


> hahaha





Kevin001 said:


> :laugh:


 I am worried about whether they found the kitten!


----------



## feels

How do I stop aging???


----------



## harrison

I'm currently seeing two therapists. One is a psychiatrist and one is a psychologist. The psychologist said he wouldn't even see me if I wasn't taking taking medication for my bipolar. He also said I have to try and keep things on a fairly even keel in my life - not too many extremes. (not necessarily an easy thing for me) This is to try and not let me get manic - it gets triggered quite easily. I could feel myself changing even just talking to him about it all the other day. I'm glad I'm seeing these people though - they mean well and I certainly need all the help I can get.


----------



## AllTheSame

It's strange how people's true colors, their true self, their real intentions will come shining through sometimes, irl of course but even online also. Heh. Even in spite of themselves....their real personalities come out. I think it's very difficult to hide who you really are and what your intentions really are. Most people can't do it. If you're full of spite and ill will and your intentions are to lash out then I think that is going to come out eventually. People are going to see it. And. Hopefully run the other way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The fog outside has reached Silent Hill proportions.


----------



## tehuti88

So according to SAS, there are NO women over 20 (and CERTAINLY none over 30) who are virgins and have never been on a date...?

I wonder what I am, then... 

Also according to SAS, every female's inbox/VMs explode the moment they mention they're single...I'm not complaining, but just for the record, nope, that never happened to me, either.


----------



## Zerotonin

Maybe i should just leave everything and travel to another country, get a job (if a can?) and just disappear from all the people who knows me.

Yeah i need cash for that.....right.


----------



## Kevin001

Being sick sucks.


----------



## KelsKels

Really thinking about getting another tattoo.. but where I want it would be extremely visible. I won't say where because I know people are quick to judge. All my other tattoos are difficult to cover so I kinda feel like it wouldn't matter. I think I'm just going to go for it.


----------



## Barakiel

I've been considering recording some full-length covers lately, possibly even with some overdubbing too. I'm just not too confident that I have the ability to do that, even after playing guitar for 7 years now.


----------



## Mc Borg

Barakiel said:


> I've been considering recording some full-length covers lately, possibly even with some overdubbing too. I'm just not too confident that I have the ability to do that, even after playing guitar for 7 years now.


I'm working on I Feel It All - Feist (not a joke lol).


----------



## Barakiel

Mc Borg said:


> I'm working on I Feel It All - Feist (not a joke lol).


Well I hope you have better luck than me &#128561;


----------



## Cheesycreature

*Rei Ayanami.*

Just thinking how similar me and her are.


----------



## Barakiel

Cheesycreature said:


> Just thinking how similar me and her are.


I've thought similar things about me and Shinji before.


----------



## Barakiel

btw:


----------



## Cheesycreature

Nice.


----------



## Cheesycreature

Barakiel said:


> I've thought similar things about me and Shinji before.


I've thought things about Shinji too.


----------



## liverose

wondering if liking Bucky better than captain america makes me a bad person, or just someone who doesnt know enough about either.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame

Youth is wasted on the young. Seriously. It really is lmao.


----------



## Blue Dino

My dry eyes have been recurring for the past several months. Keeps coming back after going away for a week. I am beginning to suspect it might be conjunctivitis. Hope it's nothing serious. It might be because I usually use my bath towel and my pillow case for months before changing them. All of my dead hair cells and skin cells might've been triggering whatever is going on with my eyes.


----------



## Blue Dino

Just realized when I walked downstairs to the kitchen, I noticed the living room has been all decked out in holidays lights on every wall and every inch on the ceiling. I am guessing one of my housemates is planning a big new years party. Lets hope I will not be home that night.


----------



## Kevin001

Can my nose get its act together please? I still have 3 more days of work before an off day.


----------



## millenniumman75

Going out in the sun before it clouds up and gets windy with snow squalls!


----------



## Carolyne

creepy middle aged men with nothing better to do than troll and harass women online.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm looking forward to spending the weekend with my kids. NYE is going to be a lot of fun I think, they're looking forward to it. Kind of a strange thing to do on NYE I guess but we're going to the Rockets v Knicks game...they've never been to an NBA game so I know they're gonna be kind of blown away, the crowd reeeeally gets into Rocket's games here.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to throw some clothes in the dryer


----------



## Wanderlust26

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah lol. There were a lot of us over at my parents' house, we celebrated Christmas Eve. And when the kids were done tearing through all their presents were were joking about how long it took to wrap all of them...and it was gone in a matter of minutes lol.
> 
> I'm just glad everyone is happy and in some ways I'm glad it's over. I always have a lot of stress about being able to find what my kids want.


Ha, I know that feeling when you watch someone destroy a perfectly wrapped gift that you spent time on making it look pretty and festive. :'( Nowadays I ditch the bows/ribbons and cello wrap because I don't want to contribute to environmental pollution.

I thought shopping for kids would be easy. Shopping for adults is harder!


----------



## AussiePea

Honestly, every damn group of Americans I've encountered on this holiday have been so rude, it's quite disappointing. The French, Spanish and Japanese tourists in the same group were the polar opposite.


----------



## Overdrive

Prophet 08 PE for 2017


----------



## coeur_brise

coeur_brise said:


> Dear period, thanks for showing up while I was sleeping. That was a nice surprise. Thankfully you'll be gone in a few days. And then I won't have to worry about your stay. Yours truly, brain. Then, in an alternate universe, I go back to having an amazing sex life. But I guess that'll come out maybe in my 40s where I write sappy fanfics and become a bazillionaire a la 50 shades. A girl can dream...


Quietly my womb is whispering "2 more weeks honey, two more weeks" I'm ovulating. It's a "thing." And maybe why there's been more looks than not. Ovulation! OK. That's weird. Meh


----------



## coeur_brise

Honestly, what I really remembered the most about dinner with a friend was not the dinner itself but the grocery store afterward where he wanted vegetables from the salad bar, I showed him some fancy duck liver mousse and then we split a package of toilet paper that was on sale. It's the simple things. And I'm glad he took the time of day to spend on pathetic ole me.

And what I remember the most of the conversation was the listening and the joking







zing! You got me for a second.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't know if I should continuing journaling or not....what if someone finds it and reads it? Its very personal.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm quite impressed that the worst of my cold is over. It's only been a week, and it's usually a couple weeks long. I only have a minor cough left, I'll take it.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ffs the printer I got from my new boss is nice, I think it's probably the latest and greatest but it is so ***ing temperamental. It keeps going offline. Have to figure that out. It is pretty amazing though...I can send files to it from across the country and have it print out documents right away. Though....not sure why I'd ever need to do that lol. I just need something that prints ffs. I don't need something that's going to wow me or impress me. Just ***ing print when I need you to print, ffs.

@*Crisigv* having a cold just sucks. Life, everything just comes to a screeching halt. Hope you feel better soon. I just got over a really bad cold.


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> @*Crisigv* having a cold just sucks. Life, everything just comes to a screeching halt. Hope you feel better soon. I just got over a really bad cold.


Lol, life couldn't even come to a halt. I still went to work for 8 or 9 hour shifts. Then it was Christmas, and I didn't sleep at home. Spending the night on an air mattress in a dining room isn't good for recovery. Then back to work. I had one night where I slept for 12 hours, that was nice.

But I'm much better now. I can function without having to blow my nose every two seconds. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> But I'm much better now. I can function without having to blow my nose every two seconds.


I can't wait to say this. :crying:


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> I can't wait to say this. :crying:


You will, don't worry. The time will fly by. Just rest when you can.


----------



## AffinityWing

Some new headphones I ordered as a late present to myself are getting here today and I'm pretty hyped about it, although I've been plagued by the fact I completely went above and beyond spoiling myself this break. I first ordered the same ones I broke because I was impatient and distrustful of any ones more expensive, along with the pressure of my mom criticizing on what I order, yet I still went along with both them AND the new ones I liked so I feel really guilty that I bought along the old ones too when I could've just bought this huge upgrade of headphone quality. I tried justifying myself "Well I know first-hand how many earphones and headphones I've gone through in the past and how breakable they tend to be. I can just have these as backup.." Although I even bought a 2-year protection plan along for the new ones, so was it an even more dumb decision? The total came out over 60$..and the headphones were $49.99! :shock That and just all I've used the joint account with my dad for in general over these past few weeks has been making me tremendously guilty. I even had a nightmare about it, that he was going to cancel the card or something. Even though these new headphones is probably by far the most expensive thing I've used it for so far, not counting my recent college application fees, I also ordered a bag I needed for school since my old one got damaged but I already feel like I've spent a ridiculous fortune (because of several buying mistakes like with a second pair of those old headphones). It feels vile just the very fact of using someone else's money like this, but my SA is still making me too scared to try to get a part-time job. I definitely have been seriously thinking of getting to work when I start college, though. It's just that I've been avoiding of it because I feel like I will be put in an environment where I'm constantly laughed at and demeaned all over again.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Just rest when you can.


Yeah that is the hard part, lol.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah that is the hard part, lol.


Lol, I know that too well.


----------



## AllTheSame

I feel old as ****. I can't believe it's almost 2017. There are people posting on this forum now that were born after 9/11, ffs. I was...thirty years old and married with kids when they were still in diapers, ffs. *sigh*


----------



## littleghost

AllTheSame said:


> I feel old as ****. I can't believe it's almost 2017. There are people posting on this forum now that were born after 9/11, ffs. I was...thirty years old and married with kids when they were still in diapers, ffs. *sigh*


I will be 50 in three weeks. That's when feeling old will really hit. Just think about me being 50 and you can still feel nice and young in your forties.


----------



## AllTheSame

littleghost said:


> I will be 50 in three weeks. That's when feeling old will really hit. Just think about me being 50 and you can still feel nice and young in your forties.


Meh. I know they say age is just a number lol. I'm almost 47 so not far behind you at all. Fwiw I would never have guessed you were almost 50. Happy early bday  From your posts, I somehow pictured you being in your mid or late twenties. Not sure why, but that's just the impression I got lol. You seem young at heart.

You know, what really makes me feel old is I will be 51 years old when my youngest graduate from hs. There are going to graduate with friends that have grandparents almost as old as me. Ffs, ffs, ffs.....


----------



## littleghost

AllTheSame said:


> Meh. I know they say age is just a number lol. I'm almost 47 so not far behind you at all. Fwiw I would never have guessed you were almost 50. Happy early bday  From your posts, I somehow pictured you being in your mid or late twenties. Not sure why, but that's just the impression I got lol. You seem young at heart.
> 
> You know, what really makes me feel old is I will be 51 years old when my youngest graduate from hs. There are going to graduate with friends that have grandparents almost as old as me. Ffs, ffs, ffs.....


You either haven't read a lot of my posts or you're terrible at math. I often talk about my kids that have grown up and moved out. Not possible for me to be in my twenties when all my kids are. I feel like a grandma on this site with all these teenagers and people my kids' ages.


----------



## AllTheSame

littleghost said:


> You either haven't read a lot of my posts or you're terrible at math. I often talk about my kids that have grown up and moved out. Not possible for me to be in my twenties when all my kids are. I feel like a grandma on this site with all these teenagers and people my kids' ages.


I haven't read a lot of your posts, no. A few when I've come across them. Yeah I feel ancient on this site, too. There are a few older members here but we're def a minority. It's strange hearing people talk about anxiety and high school and dating for the first time and losing their virginity. I remember what it was like but anxiety plays out so much different when you're older. Or at least it has for me.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> I feel old as ****. I can't believe it's almost 2017. There are people posting on this forum now that were born after 9/11, ffs. I was...thirty years old and married with kids when they were still in diapers, ffs. *sigh*





littleghost said:


> I will be 50 in three weeks. That's when feeling old will really hit. Just think about me being 50 and you can still feel nice and young in your forties.


 @AllTheSame - LittleGhost has Pac-Man Fever! :lol

You know we are getting old when you think of this game and the first reaction I have is "Pac-Man has a binge eating disorder; no wonder he's as fat as a circle".


----------



## AllTheSame

@millenniumman75 I remember playing games on my Atari, ffs. I remember when Comodore 64s were popular lol. I remember my dad bought one of the very first video game consoles ever made. You hooked it up to your tv, and there was one game on it....that was it....and it was pong. You each had a little knob you turned, that was the controller, and you hit the ball back and forth. And back and forth. And back and forth. Until somebody missed. Or fell asleep, ffs.


----------



## Carolyne

Hilarious when someone doesn't realize they're describing themselves.


----------



## littleghost

allthesame said:


> @millenniumman75 i remember playing games on my atari, ffs. I remember when comodore 64s were popular lol. I remember my dad bought one of the very first video game consoles ever made. You hooked it up to your tv, and there was one game on it....that was it....and it was pong. You each had a little knob you turned, that was the controller, and you hit the ball back and forth. And back and forth. And back and forth. Until somebody missed. Or fell asleep, ffs.


pong rocked!


----------



## littleghost

I hate whining... I had enough of that when my kids were 2.


----------



## Kevin001

My new weights are so nice, I'm ecstatic.


----------



## AussiePea

Someone put Rhonda Rousy on suicide watch.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Am I the only one who finds this whole ‘some people are so bothered with making a living that they forget how to live’ mentality some pseudo-intellectual hipster bs?

Uh, I like to work instead of doing yoga poses on a cliff and pretending that gluten is going to kill me?


----------



## tea111red

the name of a chat room on here..."looking desperately for a girlfriend" :lol


----------



## Mc Borg

tea111red said:


> the name of a chat room on here..."looking desperately for a girlfriend" :lol


Haha, yeah I saw that too. I wasn't aware you could make your own rooms.


----------



## Blue Dino

It wasn't even that long ago when it was new years eve for 2016. I can recall almost the little moments at that day. Time goes by way too fast. It's absolutely frightening. And I think lots of us really take this for granted at how much we play it safe and stick to our routine and think we can keep doing what we do and expecting no consequences or unexpected things to come up to force us to change our routine or going out of our comfort zone. Ones that might bring us happiness or sadness. 

On the other hand, people complain about their life being an endless mundane routine. Yet when things go berserk and their life starts being bombarded with endless changes, they start missing the endless mundane routine they once had.

We desire consistent structure. Yet we also want new refreshing excitement. But I would think biologically, nature selection for us would favor the former.


----------



## Kevin001

So sleep is suppose to help with sickness but I can never allow myself to sleep long just too many things to do. Just can't.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SofaKing

This is going to be a longggg day, I think. I'm alone, feeling very bitter, and fragile. There are times when its best to not have guns and alcohol under the same roof.


----------



## littleghost

I got the dreaded cold!! I join the others on here with the sniffling, sneezing, aching. My daughter had it last week, then my husband got it... I thought I could avoid it somehow. Oh, well, maybe some tea with lemon and honey....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My mum bought me some jeans for Christmas. I'm wearing them now and I realised when putting them on that the pockets are fake. Completely fake. No pockets at all. Yet it looks like there are some. There's a circle of hell for this you know. And the thing is, I keep trying to put my hands in my pockets out of habit and then realising 'oh right, not in these jeans'


----------



## Arbre

Persephone The Dread said:


> My mum bought me some jeans for Christmas. I'm wearing them now and I realised when putting them on that the pockets are fake. Completely fake. No pockets at all. Yet it looks like there are some. There's a circle of hell for this you know. And the thing is, I keep trying to put my hands in my pockets out of habit and then realising 'oh right, not in these jeans'


Ugh, I hate it when jeans and coats have fake pockets.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Arbre said:


> Ugh, I hate it when jeans and coats have fake pockets.


Yep, it's really annoying.


----------



## SofaKing

You know you're completely worthless, when you aren't even worthy of a drunk text.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

sassy cat


----------



## SofaKing

Holy frickadoodles, SAS is just like real life...lonely.


----------



## Kevin001

Today has been so f-cking crazy.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Persephone The Dread said:


> My mum bought me some jeans for Christmas. I'm wearing them now and I realised when putting them on that the pockets are fake. Completely fake. No pockets at all. Yet it looks like there are some. There's a circle of hell for this you know. And the thing is, I keep trying to put my hands in my pockets out of habit and then realising 'oh right, not in these jeans'


I seriously wonder if people who think fake pockets are a good idea are perhaps a special kind of misanthropic..........


----------



## KelsKels

Didn't go out tonight.. but I did work all day. So yeah. I'm just sad that I'm awful at connecting with people. I wish I had friends.


----------



## KelsKels

SofaKing said:


> This is going to be a longggg day, I think. I'm alone, feeling very bitter, and fragile. There are times when its best to not have guns and alcohol under the same roof.


:squeeze


----------



## novalax

I will Cry Havoc!, and let slip the dogs of war... academically speaking


----------



## millenniumman75

acidicwithpanic said:


> Am I the only one who finds this whole 'some people are so bothered with making a living that they forget how to live' mentality some pseudo-intellectual hipster bs?


 I am actually living that. 2016 was a rough year, jobwise, healthwise, moneywise. It wasn't until October that things started turning around.
The sick part was having to use up my vacation time - I had 34 consecutive days off. I wanted to use more of it during the year, but every time I wanted to take a day off, I had to fill in for a coworker (who doesn't fill in for me in return!)

I am going to have to start standing up for myself in 2017.


----------



## truant

Sometimes I say or do things and think: "You are exactly the kind of person who becomes a supervillain."


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm today should be interesting.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

People reccing music on tumblr 'it's got a dark vibe _but _'

lololol like you think you have to say anything after the but or even have a but.


----------



## AllTheSame

My kids and I had an absolute blast last night. I just shut my anxiety down, ffs and really felt totally normal. I was packed in with 18,000 other people in the Toyota Center with my kids last night at the Rockets game, then went to my parents' house, went to the block party with my kids, did the NYE toast with everyone, introduced myself to a few other parents that were there and mingled a little bit. And my dad had gone to bed, he barely made it to the New Year lol. Did all that on my own, I had no "safe person" because my kids were hanging out with the other kids. I had fun. I wish I knew what it was that allows me to be that way sometimes, because I most def cannot always do that. I think sometimes it helps if I know I don't have a choice. If I realize I just have to do it, there is no other way then I'll get into it and sometimes be fine lol.


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> I was packed in with 18,000 other people in the Toyota Center with my kids last night at the Rockets game


You witnessed Harden's historic night first hand you lucky [email protected], lol.


----------



## KelsKels

Found gray in my husbands hair when we were laying in bed. So weird.. I feel like we're so young still.


----------



## humblelulu

I know I need to practice to be as talented and skilled as the artists I look up to but I'm so desperate for work atm I really wish I could become a master over night and get a great art job already


----------



## humblelulu

KelsKels said:


> Found gray in my husbands hair when we were laying in bed. So weird.. I feel like we're so young still.


Some people get grey hairs from a super young age. When I was in school, one of my friends who was 11 had a big chunk of grey/white hair. And I've met a fair amount of people since who are quite young still and have some grey hairs.  So I think you are still young, grey hairs or no grey hairs.


----------



## humblelulu

AllTheSame said:


> My kids and I had an absolute blast last night. I just shut my anxiety down, ffs and really felt totally normal. I was packed in with 18,000 other people in the Toyota Center with my kids last night at the Rockets game, then went to my parents' house, went to the block party with my kids, did the NYE toast with everyone, introduced myself to a few other parents that were there and mingled a little bit. And my dad had gone to bed, he barely made it to the New Year lol. Did all that on my own, I had no "safe person" because my kids were hanging out with the other kids. I had fun. I wish I knew what it was that allows me to be that way sometimes, because I most def cannot always do that. I think sometimes it helps if I know I don't have a choice. If I realize I just have to do it, there is no other way then I'll get into it and sometimes be fine lol.


That's amazing!!! Well done! You should feel super proud of yourself. I think that's true, sometimes in the most stressy moments we can come out of our shells. I think it's kind of like how someone can go out to an unknown place where they don't know directions, and anxiety could kick in and put you off wanting to go 'in case' you get lost. But if you're put in that position of being in a new area, you're forced to find your way, be it asking for directions or getting lifts etc. And it proves you are capable of doing things! Your thoughts just hold you back a lot of the time because they make you believe you 'cant' when really, if you let yourself, you can achieve a fair bit.  Congrats on stepping out of your shell and having a great evening!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I just farted and I shouldn't have done the "woft" action with the douvet :/


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> You witnessed Harden's historic night first hand you lucky [email protected], lol.


It was incredible, it really was an awesome game. Really close, even in the fourth quarter....and to the Knicks, who we'd won 21 of our last 23 games against at home. They usually rest Harden for at least four minutes at the beginning of the fourth but because it was so close I think he only got a minute or two, they wanted him back in. You just could not f-ing stop him. And he's fun to watch. He was really trying to get the crowd into it at the end. And the Red Rowdies were awesome and they were LOUD. They started chanting MVP, MVP when Harden came up to the free throw line in the fourth, and he smiled a little lol. He had an incredible game, ffs....he he has some moves, crossovers, behind the back passes, he broke a few of the Knix ankles lol. He ended with 53 points, 16 rebounds and 17 assists. It's actually pretty easy to rack up that many points if you hog the ball. But you won't get 16 rebounds and 17 assists doing that. It was an awesome first NBA game to take my kids to. I posted a few pics I took there...


----------



## AllTheSame

humblelulu said:


> That's amazing!!! Well done! You should feel super proud of yourself. I think that's true, sometimes in the most stressy moments we can come out of our shells. I think it's kind of like how someone can go out to an unknown place where they don't know directions, and anxiety could kick in and put you off wanting to go 'in case' you get lost. But if you're put in that position of being in a new area, you're forced to find your way, be it asking for directions or getting lifts etc. And it proves you are capable of doing things! Your thoughts just hold you back a lot of the time because they make you believe you 'cant' when really, if you let yourself, you can achieve a fair bit.  Congrats on stepping out of your shell and having a great evening!


Well thank you  Idk...I don't feel super proud of myself, at all....I feel like that's how I'm supposed to be all the time. I just can't seem to find my on and off switch when it comes to social interactions. I think I'm getting better at it lately. But there are still times when I just shut down. Yeah my thoughts do hold me back a lot, a whole lot. I can't really dwell on the missed opportunites I might have had because of my anxiety....because I hesitated for a little too long or just chose the safe route instead of taking risks.

Thank you for the advice and feedback and the encouraging words  I don't always get results like I got last night when I try to socialize and interact and put myself out there. There are times when I just have huge fails, or more often....I just don't even try, I just lock myself in my apartment and refuse to come out lol. I just wish I knew what it is that makes me feel alright to do that sometimes, and not OK at other times. I dunno. I'm just strange I think this disorder makes everyone act a little strange at times and maybe there is no easy answer, no figuring it out. Maybe you just have to keep trying and not give up or give in.


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> It was incredible, it really was an awesome game. Really close, even in the fourth quarter....and to the Knicks, who we'd won 21 of our last 23 games against at home. They usually rest Harden for at least four minutes at the beginning of the fourth but because it was so close I think he only got a minute or two, they wanted him back in. You just could not f-ing stop him. And he's fun to watch. He was really trying to get the crowd into it at the end. And the Red Rowdies were awesome and they were LOUD. They started chanting MVP, MVP when Harden came up to the free throw line in the fourth, and he smiled a little lol. He had an incredible game, ffs....he he has some moves, crossovers, behind the back passes, he broke a few of the Knix ankles lol. He ended with 53 points, 16 rebounds and 17 assists. It's actually pretty easy to rack up that many points if you hog the ball. But you won't get 16 rebounds and 17 assists doing that. It was an awesome first NBA game to take my kids to. I posted a few pics I took there...


Damn, glad you enjoyed yourself. I'm jealous, lol.


----------



## tea111red

AllTheSame said:


> It was incredible, it really was an awesome game. Really close, even in the fourth quarter....and to the Knicks, who we'd won 21 of our last 23 games against at home. They usually rest Harden for at least four minutes at the beginning of the fourth but because it was so close I think he only got a minute or two, they wanted him back in. You just could not f-ing stop him. And he's fun to watch. He was really trying to get the crowd into it at the end. And the Red Rowdies were awesome and they were LOUD. They started chanting MVP, MVP when Harden came up to the free throw line in the fourth, and he smiled a little lol. He had an incredible game, ffs....he he has some moves, crossovers, behind the back passes, he broke a few of the Knix ankles lol. He ended with 53 points, 16 rebounds and 17 assists. It's actually pretty easy to rack up that many points if you hog the ball. But you won't get 16 rebounds and 17 assists doing that. It was an awesome first NBA game to take my kids to. I posted a few pics I took there...


is that guy you?


----------



## Kevin001

So I've officially been here for 2yrs, talk about the longest life changing 2yrs of my life.


----------



## AllTheSame

tea111red said:


> is that guy you?


Is what guy me lmao.....

You respond to a thread about what an awesome time I had with my kids on NYE in a crowded public place like that, how I pushed myself (obviously, since I have SAD) to go out with them....and your response is...is that guy you? Whatever man lmao....wow.....


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Is what guy me lmao.....
> 
> You respond to a thread about what an awesome time I had with my kids on NYE in a crowded public place like that, how I pushed myself (obviously, since I have SAD) to go out with them....and your response is...is that guy you? Whatever man lmao....wow.....


:laugh: Lmao


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> :laugh: Lmao


Yeah I'm:haha


----------



## noydb

Did I just walk out of that before I was supposed to? ****, that's awkward if I did.


----------



## feels

I dunno if everyone gets like this but a lot of the time I'll get all this pent up frustration and anger and I don't even know where it comes from exactly but it just makes me feel like I need to do something to release it like it's really uncomfortable and I just wanna start throwing **** just to let it out but I've never actually tried that. I dunno what to do though I need to sleep I have to start getting ready for work at 4:30 so I'l like to sleep but I'm just so frustrated like it's really bad tonight


----------



## coeur_brise

You don't own me. I'm not just one of your many toys. You don't own me. Don't say I can't go out with other boys. 

You don't own me. .... How strikingly true in any situation.


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> :laugh: Lmao


Seriously though. Seriously???


----------



## KelsKels

Emailed a therapist tonight.. I've been dealing with paranoia. I just don't know if I can afford regular visits. I've been a real mess though so we will see what happens..


----------



## tea111red

AllTheSame said:


> Is what guy me lmao.....
> 
> You respond to a thread about what an awesome time I had with my kids on NYE in a crowded public place like that, how I pushed myself (obviously, since I have SAD) to go out with them....and your response is...is that guy you? Whatever man lmao....wow.....


yeah. i was not coming from a place of harm w/ my question. i am a curious person, but okay...

it's good you pushed yourself. i didn't think me congratulating you would have any real meaning and saw you had others do it so that fueled that belief more.

and you know i have SAD, too, it's why i am not always up to date on how to properly communicate w/ people, too. my responses can't always be perfect and i don't always know when my questions are going to come across as offensive (or apparently hilarious, i guess)

the original question doesn't even matter now. i'll put it out of my mind.


----------



## Ghossts

A few things

Getting some of the more shallow things out of the way first:
I feel like saying that I have very few friends or looking for friends is hypocritical since I'm in a relationship. Don't get me wrong, I can see that. But it gets to me sometimes, maybe because of some underlying issue keeping me from making friends (or more likely, keeping people from liking me). My girlfriend has friends, and she's about to move in with one of them, while all my friends I've know from high school/University don't speak to me anymore (I sometimes message them to no response). 

Other things:
This kind of makes the above seem pointless but I've decided that I have no intentions of living further than 25. I just need to find the right method (probably falling from a height). Thinking about it over the past few days, I promised myself to try to improve myself (getting fit, guitar, talking to people, getting a job, travel overseas). I'm also going to start seeing my psychologist again soon. The time limit I'm giving myself is 8 months (birthday is in August) but I don't think I will get any better. Just feel like everyday I get worse and I'm more of a burden to the people around me.


----------



## AllTheSame

tea111red said:


> yeah. i was not coming from a place of harm w/ my question. i am a curious person, but okay...
> 
> it's good you pushed yourself. i didn't think me congratulating you would have any real meaning and saw you had others do it so that fueled that belief more.
> 
> and you know i have SAD, too, it's why i am not always up to date on how to properly communicate w/ people, too. my responses can't always be perfect and i don't always know when my questions are going to come across as offensive (or apparently hilarious, i guess)
> 
> the original question doesn't even matter now. i'll put it out of my mind.


No lol, it's OK, there's no harm done lol, it's.....just....

"Is that guy you"?

Seemed to be kind of an odd question, lol, and I don't think it was strange to think it was an odd question lol.

I mean who else would it be besides me lmao? Anyways it's OK, but yeah it was me and yeah, obviously I don't want to post my pic on this site (that's why my face was blocked out). I've been on this site for over seven years now and I'll never do that. For reasons....meh....yeah. But anyways I had fun and my kids had a lot of fun. That's all that matters.


----------



## SilentLyric

4 day work week. I need that in my life. having the day off today, and having friday off last week has made me realize that. my mood is so much better.


----------



## Carolyne

Feel sad for those lonely older folks who are just addicted to conflict.


----------



## Overdrive

Ghossts said:


> This kind of makes the above seem pointless but I've decided that I have no intentions of living further than 25.


Same deal for me, just can't see myself hitting 25-30 being in the same situation. It's a rule i set to myself, more of a life promise. I can't live being an hermit all my life, better end it than live a shamefull life.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> No lol, it's OK, there's no harm done lol, it's.....just....
> 
> "Is that guy you"?
> 
> Seemed to be kind of an odd question, lol, and I don't think it was strange to think it was an odd question lol.
> 
> I mean who else would it be besides me lmao? Anyways it's OK, but yeah it was me and yeah, obviously I don't want to post my pic on this site (that's why my face was blocked out). I've been on this site for over seven years now and I'll never do that. For reasons....meh....yeah. But anyways I had fun and my kids had a lot of fun. That's all that matters.


I had never seen you before, so I could only judge by the thread.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Smdh talking about me in another language and I understand you. Rude af.


----------



## Carolyne

Why is there a Guys vs Gals and a Guys vs Gals 2 both running simultaneously?


----------



## Depo

Chocolate, you don't own me, I'm not your slave. Now stay out of my mind or.... I'll get fat! :wife


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

"I don't like it when you are happy," is a bad thing to say to someone that you love, especially your life partner. You should want them to be happy, right? Happiness is a good thing.

Misery, as we are told by the late Shakespeare (or one of his ghost writers...who knows?), loves company. And it is true, isn't it? When we are disillusioned, or simply dissatisfied with life, we want to feel communion with those who feel the same as we do. We want to belong.

OR, we want to feel in control. We, most of the time, don't feel in control of what happens in our lives. So, we will control what small portion we can. 



...even if it affects someone else.

AND that is a crappy thing to do. May it catch up with you someday.

This...is...going...N O W H E R E.

hehe :grin2:


----------



## littleghost

I don't understand some of the stuff I read on here. Sometimes I feel like there must be stuff going on that I'm unaware of. Like everyone else knows and I'm not in on the secret.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Sick of being alone. I just want interaction


----------



## Carolyne

littleghost said:


> I don't understand some of the stuff I read on here. Sometimes I feel like there must be stuff going on that I'm unaware of. Like everyone else knows and I'm not in on the secret.


Like what?


----------



## SofaKing

littleghost said:


> I don't understand some of the stuff I read on here. Sometimes I feel like there must be stuff going on that I'm unaware of. Like everyone else knows and I'm not in on the secret.


I know EXACTLY what you mean.


----------



## feels

burger king is open until 12 am *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## Kevin001

SofaKing said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean.


Yeah this place has a lot of layers.


----------



## afeerah

Bleeding from the crotch since I'm a nasty women on period, hate myself because of vulnerability, want to kill people for taking advantage of me, want to kill myself to be with my child in heaven and hope the father goes to hell


----------



## Revenwyn

afeerah said:


> Bleeding from the crotch since I'm a nasty women on period, hate myself because of vulnerability, want to kill people for taking advantage of me, want to kill myself to be with my child in heaven and hope the father goes to hell


I'm sorry for your loss. I haven't lost a child, but I did lose my husband last year. I'm also on my period. It sucks.


----------



## Revenwyn

I sometimes think that if some sort of "bachelor chow" was made that was nutritionally complete for human consumption, I'd live on the stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

Just when I thought I was in the clear...woke up with a scratchy throat....ugh.


----------



## vanilla90

Who was better... Joy Division... Or the Stone Roses.

I might buy my girlfriend a plant. Maybe a peace Lilly. I think she's seen Hot Fuzz.

Do I want to break up with my girlfriend?

I need to go to the gym. 

I need to re grow a beard.

I need purpose.


----------



## tehuti88

People maybe shouldn't talk about Freemasonry if they don't understand it.


----------



## Depo

This cookie is tasty!!!!! :O


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Whoa, a standalone Titanfall 2 pilot helmet?  Yes, i wish i had the money for it.


----------



## Equity

This woman butchered my first name three times in a voicemail and then gave up. I sometimes wonder if having been given a strange first name led me to feel more alienated. Perhaps it is something that contributed to my having such close friends from overseas. I think that's mostly from how bits of that place were seen in one side of my family though, and when I started missing them I expanded on that.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Well, dang.


----------



## Xenacat

I'm thinking I HAVE to go to work tomorrow and not spend my day in bed.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ffs man. What a day lol. I had a three and a half hour conference call with my new boss, and the four other sales reps that were chosen with me from across the country to represent this new product line. My boss happened to be over at my place so he listened in and he said it was the longest conference call he's ever been on. That woman can talk, ffs. I did really well. I contributed to the conversation and made a few really good points, asked some very relevant questions that my boss hadn't thought of...I introduced myself and gave everyone a quick summary of my experience, my work history. It went really well. My boss gave me a thumbs up a few times during the call, and he does not hand out compliments very often. I need to book a reservation for a flight out of town next week, where we'll all meet in person. Then I took him across town to take care of a store for another rep. Then dropped him back at his house where I met his wife, and they ordered in pizza, and had a couple of beers.

I'm tired. It's been a long, long day but it's also been a good day.


----------



## Revenwyn

My hands are sore from bending steel but until I get this Dragonscale weave down I don't want to stop


----------



## Cheesycreature

Rei Ayanami.


----------



## tehuti88

"I'm not judging you!"
*said literally seconds after judging someone*
:serious:


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Your time is coming sooner than you think.


----------



## Cheesycreature

Cheesycreature said:


> Rei Ayanami.


I love her.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

I'm confused and possibly offended?


----------



## KelsKels

Min wage went up, so we make 11 an hour now. Pretty stoked about that. Our owner is such a dick though.. he didn't raise the managers pay at all. So our assistant manager makes 25 cents more and our store manager makes a dollar more. And they do waaaaaaaaaay more work. It's not in the least bit worth it to be a manager for us.. but our company does not value its employees at all. No benefits whatsoever, no insurance, no paid sick or vacation days, no holiday bonuses, no promotions, nothing at all. So it's really not that surprising.. but still, if I was a manager I'd step down.


----------



## tea111red

why was that thread deleted

???


----------



## Kevin001

KelsKels said:


> Min wage went up, so we make 11 an hour now. Pretty stoked about that. Our owner is such a dick though.. he didn't raise the managers pay at all. So our assistant manager makes 25 cents more and our store manager makes a dollar more. And they do waaaaaaaaaay more work. It's not in the least bit worth it to be a manager for us.. but our company does not value its employees at all. No benefits whatsoever, no insurance, no paid sick or vacation days, no holiday bonuses, no promotions, nothing at all. So it's really not that surprising.. but still, if I was a manager I'd step down.


That is awesome, I'm jealous but yeah the managers are getting f-cked.


----------



## tehuti88

Itchy and oozy. :/


----------



## feels

Been reconnecting with one of my favorite past coworkers that I haven't seen in years and it's nice. Also I have my mom's Buick for the week and goddamn that thing rides so smooth I love it. I'll think I'm going like 40 and I'll look down and it's at 85. I also turned really quickly when driving home tonight and in my civic **** will go flyin' but it didn't even phase this car. I love my civic tho.


----------



## Blue Dino

Quite a few things on my mind. Some are worries, which I am actually obstructed from even trying to take the initiative to deal with them. 

It also frustrates me how many endless hoops I have to jump through at the start of each year to get my health insurance going. Such a tedious stressful process. 

And I also can't get this minor irrelevant unnecessary thing out of my mind right now. I just can't help but keep thinking about it. It's something I am drawn to and know I will never get. I get this feeling from time to time. Hate this feeling. Usually it draws me into mild depression.


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> It also frustrates me how many endless hoops I have to jump through at the start of each year to get my health insurance going. Such a tedious stressful process.


i hear you there....


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> i hear you there....


Same, lol. Still waiting on stuff.


----------



## noydb

How awkward work is going to be now.


----------



## tea111red

AllTheSame said:


> I've been wondering why this site has been unusually quiet lately. Ffs.
> 
> Hehehehehehehe....


a lot of people seem to have come back to this place lately, though.


----------



## AllTheSame

tea111red said:


> a lot of people seem to have come back to this place lately, though.


Yeah I noticed that too. You can check out any time you like but you can never leave


----------



## tea111red

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. You can check out any time you like but you can never leave


this place does still give some kind of feeling of comfort, i guess.


----------



## AllTheSame

tea111red said:


> this place does still give some kind of feeling of comfort, i guess.


Yeah. It's a good place to vent imo, and occasionally a good place to get advice but I'm careful whose advice I even give two seconds of my time, tbh.

There are people here who I think are really supportive and then just like anywhere else there are gonna be trolls. Weed out the bad and try to find the good I guess what else can you do ffs.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## AllTheSame

tea111red said:


> this place does still give some kind of feeling of comfort, i guess.


You always struck me as being really supportive, really empathetic, btw 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## tea111red

AllTheSame said:


> You always struck me as being really supportive, really empathetic, btw
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


thank you....that was nice of you to say.  you seem to have a lot of compassion for people and that is nice to see, esp. from a man.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cheesycreature said:


> Rei Ayanami.


One of my ex housemates was obsessed with her.

----

"Oh don't talk of love" the shadows purr
Murmuring me away from you
"Don't talk of worlds that never were
The end is all that's ever true
There's nothing you can ever say
Nothing you can ever do
Still every night I burn
Every night I scream your name
Every night I burn
Every night the dream's the same
Every night I burn
Waiting for my only friend
Every night I burn
Waiting for the world to end


----------



## feels

Two of my best buds wanna do acid soon. Physically it always makes me feel kinda ****ty but I think the mental aspect will be a lot better with them around. My experiences with it overall have been mostly negative but I'm still looking forward to it.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Does anybody here ever just... sigh constantly when sat in front of their computer at night?


----------



## SilentLyric

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Does anybody here ever just... sigh constantly when sat in front of their computer at night?


I enjoy it, but at the same time yes, because I am thinking that I have to work in the morning.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

This is the first time since the breakup that you didn't sadly tell me about missing New Year's kisses. It actually sounded like you had fun.  If we can just get through Valentine's Day, when you always said it was just another day anyway... This is progress.


----------



## Crisigv

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Does anybody here ever just... sigh constantly when sat in front of their computer at night?


Yes, always


----------



## Mc Borg

All of my photos were just deleted from tinypic. Hmmm. :sus


----------



## Blue Dino

As having these worries as I do now, at least there was this one thing I was looking forward to for a few months now. It motivated me to keep going. Just this evening, I found out this thing I have been looking forward to will not be happening. I really could use this right now. A break. A win. Something to myself. But of course as past history and patterns will have it, upcoming good things just do not follow through. Deep down, I wasn't surprised and had a feeling it wasn't gonna happen regardless. Lots of good things are always too good to be true. Now I have absolutely nothing to look forward to to keep me motivated and going, while going through so many stressful stuff. 

I am really hoping there is just a Pause button with life and time.


----------



## rdrr

I don't like that changes in the weather cause health issues for me.


----------



## AllTheSame

OK...what to do this morning....first things first. I finished my bio for my new boss yesterday and it kicks ***. I think she's going to like it. All I have to do is put on a suit and tie, take a selfie and attach and send it off to her. Then I need to print out some information she sent yesterday and study it. Learn it backwards and forwards. I need to be able to recite this stuff in every possible language, and in my sleep lol. I need to know it. Then possibly take an online test sometime today. Also need to book a flight out of town for our first meeting and let her know how many nights stay I need at the hotel. Put it on my credit card and then expense that right away, ffs. At some point today I'll also be getting a call from my boss to deliver some equipment for a reset at one of my team members' stores. I have no idea why she can't take care of this but I guess he just doesn't trust her with it lol....or....something, Idk. Then hit a store or two on my regular sales call list if I have time. So. Yeah. I've got enough to keep me busy today. And I love it, I don't want to be bored at work, I've got to be challenged a little bit or I will lose interest eventually.


----------



## SofaKing

Blue Dino said:


> As having these worries as I do now, at least there was this one thing I was looking forward to for a few months now. It motivated me to keep going. Just this evening, I found out this thing I have been looking forward to will not be happening. I really could use this right now. A break. A win. Something to myself. But of course as past history and patterns will have it, upcoming good things just do not follow through. Deep down, I wasn't surprised and had a feeling it wasn't gonna happen regardless. Lots of good things are always too good to be true. Now I have absolutely nothing to look forward to to keep me motivated and going, while going through so many stressful stuff.
> 
> I am really hoping there is just a Pause button with life and time.


I'm so sorry...I can relate to this, so much. I'm in the middle of this, myself, with a work related item for starters and a relationship one as well. I hope you can find a new spark.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'the five pillars of tumblr are aesthetics, fandoms, social justice, memes and porn' hahaha this literally sums up the entire of that website. There is nothing else. That is it. Well maybe music, but then that's it (and it can fall into fandom really.)


----------



## DanCan

I'm thinking I hate the cold. Unless for short little periods snowboarding. And the snow is pretty. But really, if global warming is happening, I'm on board with it. Burn those fuels.


----------



## Amphoteric

Found this pendant/necklace at work today, it's cool and it was free!


----------



## feels

My left bottom eyelid has been twitching for 3 days and I'm about to lose my **** lol.


----------



## Cheesycreature

Persephone The Dread said:


> One of my ex housemates was obsessed with her.
> 
> Can't blame him to be honest. I love her.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

SilentLyric said:


> I enjoy it, but at the same time yes, because I am thinking that I have to work in the morning.


It's a very strange thing actually. It can feel like a very relaxing time of night, yet at the same time, when you remember why you are sighing in the first place, you start to SIGH even more lol



Crisigv said:


> Yes, always


I see I'm not the only one then. Are your thoughts often like "when will my life get better?" followed by "starting next week, my life WILL start to change around"? only for you to be sitting there like a year or two later doing the exact same thing.


----------



## humblelulu

I'm thinking about how I want to be doing so many things in life, but I don't know where to start or how to gather the energy and concentration to do it all.


----------



## The Library of Emma

i posted this thing i wrote onto a fanfic site last night. The books it's for has maybe three people in its fanbase, so i should be pleased i already have 1 hit today. but they didn't review or leave any sort of reply, so i feel nervous/disappointed anyway.

i know the work is not "very good" but i thought it was at least interesting, and it's quite a short piece so very readable.

i think too much about these sort of things. Post it. Move on. Come back in a month or two. That's the way to do it...


----------



## SofaKing

humblelulu said:


> I'm thinking about how I want to be doing so many things in life, but I don't know where to start or how to gather the energy and concentration to do it all.


That's the thing...don't do it all...pick one thing. How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time.


----------



## littleghost

We just watched the movie Sing, and it has the David Bowie/Queen song "Pressure" in it. When they played the intro, both my son and I thought it was going to be "Ice Ice Baby". They have the same beat! Now the two songs keep going on interchangeably in my head, switching back and forth with the beat in between.

See what you think:










SEE??/


----------



## Mc Borg

@littleghost
There was actually a lawsuit over that.


----------



## Crisigv

A lady at work found out that a family member just committed suicide. I'm sad for her. :sigh


----------



## yna

Just sent off my grad school applications and I already wanna throw up. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## littleghost

feels said:


> My left bottom eyelid has been twitching for 3 days and I'm about to lose my **** lol.


Are you on any meds? Some meds especially atypical antipsychotics like Abilify can cause twitching. You want to tell you doc right away because after an extended period this can become permanent.


----------



## Orb

feels said:


> My left bottom eyelid has been twitching for 3 days and I'm about to lose my **** lol.


On that subject I have a freaking stye, my left upper eyelid is swollen as heck. Used to get twitchy eyelids if I had too much caffeine.


----------



## chinaski

feels said:


> My left bottom eyelid has been twitching for 3 days and I'm about to lose my **** lol.


eat a banana or two. could be a from a lack of potassium or some ****.


----------



## Kevin001

There is very little stuff in my life that I can control but I can control how I react to all the bad sh*t that comes my way.


----------



## humblelulu

SofaKing said:


> That's the thing...don't do it all...pick one thing. How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time.


That's good advice, I'll try and tackle one thing at a time, or at least smaller goals.


----------



## Blue Dino

I've always have something to look forward to at least, even if it is a long time from now. But as of now, there is absolutely nothing for me to look forward to. What lies in front of me are just a gauntlet of things I do not look forward to deal with.



Crisigv said:


> A lady at work found out that a family member just committed suicide. I'm sad for her. :sigh


Thats sad  . I remembered an old coworker of mine found out in the middle of work that her nephew was murdered a few days ago. She found out browsing her sister's facebook during break and realized she announced on her wall of her son being killed. She didn't even notify anyone other than the facebook post. Its crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom is so embarrassing at times I swear.


----------



## feels

littleghost said:


> Are you on any meds? Some meds especially atypical antipsychotics like Abilify can cause twitching. You want to tell you doc right away because after an extended period this can become permanent.


Nope not on any kinda meds like that but that's interesting to know. Today it's like the little dude trapped in my eyelid is starting to give up. Like he's still trying to beat his way out of his prison but he's getting tired and there's just not much fight left in him. Hopefully it goes away soon.



chinaski said:


> eat a banana or two. could be a from a lack of potassium or some ****.


I'll buy some nanners at the store today. Used to eat them everyday but got sick of 'em.


----------



## littleghost

Blue Dino said:


> I've always have something to look forward to at least, even if it is a long time from now. But as of now, there is absolutely nothing for me to look forward to. What lies in front of me are just a gauntlet of things I do not look forward to deal with.


I had been looking forward to seeing my kids at the holidays, and today the last one left. I usually have some vacation to look forward to, but we're unemployed right now, so vacations are not happening. I guess my son coming home at Spring Break, if he doesn't decide to do something with his friends. The think I look forward to the most is my husband getting a job, but that's uncertain and at some unknown time in the future. I know it's not popular, but if we all hope for the price of gas to go back up (yes, up), the oil companies will start hiring again and maybe he can get a job. We cringe every time we see $2 gas. No one in the industry is hiring.

Got off topic.... yeah, nothing definite to look forward to for me right now. It sucks.


----------



## Mc Borg

The perks of having a sibling that works for direct tv/gets free satellite tv. HBO GO and Direct TV online passwords.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mc Borg said:


> The perks of having a sibling that works for direct tv/gets free satellite tv. HBO GO and Direct TV online passwords.


Gtfo, Jeff.


----------



## Equity

I have some quotes from a book on my Goodreads page that I haven't read. It's a book that this youtuber I liked read from in a video. I had saved that video to my, suited for work hot girls reading things video folder, a long time ago, and then I added a quote to Goodreads from that today. I've always said to myself, man I don't want to read a book about a relationship come on. I might read it after I'm done with this science fiction book though. This is also rather trivial in my life right now and I have a lot of other things to do.


----------



## twistix

I'm feeling sad so I thought I'd at least finish the book I've been reading. Why did this book have to turn out so depressing? I can't take this :crying:


----------



## feels

Trimmed my own bangs for the first time. Always been scared to for some reason but I'm tired of going to hairdresser just for that every 3 weeks. I think they look good! They might be jacked but they look good enough to me lol. Now I can just do this **** all the time


----------



## Mc Borg

SamanthaStrange said:


> Gtfo, Jeff.


----------



## tea111red

i'd kind of like to have a friend of the same sex again irl.


----------



## Kevin001

19 degrees here......can't remember the last time its been this cold.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> 19 degrees here......can't remember the last time its been this cold.


If that was Celsius, it would be such a good day. I miss summer.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> If that was Celsius, it would be such a good day. I miss summer.


Nah Fahrenheit, lol. I miss summer too! :crying:


----------



## KelsKels

Man I have a hell of a melatonin hangover. I feel like I'm going to fall asleep at work.


----------



## Mc Borg

Sometimes I really hate the internet.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

This week I have to go to the Department of Human Services to make a claim for a payment. It'll be good to receive some regular cash, but $288/fortnight as a best case scenario is nothing short of meager. Especially considering my mother will require a percentage of it. I'll likely end up with $75-100/week to finance textbooks, car fuel, food/alcohol/medication, and whatever else. I'd get far more coin if I were working, but I don't know if I'm capable of working while studying full time without ending up mounting a rail to mental insanity.


----------



## tea111red

i tried to watch that He's Just Not That Into You movie and it was too bad (too many big time actors in it and i rolled my eyes at some stuff)... i could only get through 5 min. maybe i didn't give it much of a chance, but i just felt like my time was being wasted too much. this book i have on dating seems more useful and i was more entertained reading it than i was for that 5 min. i watched that movie. lol....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My sleeping pattern is completly ruined again. I'm so pissed off and upset. This was the only thing I had going for me for a couple of weeks.

I really should just kill myself. I'm so ****ing useless.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get on track


----------



## Blue Dino

Not looking forward to this thing I have to do tomorrow. It will be the first phase of it. It is something I have been putting off for a while because I dread the possibly stressful process of it. If it doesn't work out, then things are going to be much more stressful and paranoid. Actually it will be about 10 hours from now to be more exact. :sigh


----------



## May19

I have class starting tomorrow again, but I'm still awake. I can't fall asleep, but I don't want to take melatonin, because I don't want to miss my classes. I want to focus on my studies this quarter and is thinking about actually taking a break from this site. However, currently I feel like I"m struggling to put myself out there to make friends. I don't need other people to validate my own suffering. But I will admit that it is frustrating when people on here say that I don't have SA. It's true I never been diagnosed with SA, however, I have been diagnosed by a professional for GAD and technically online self-diagnose test does show that I have mild SA. 

I know that it's frustrating for many users on here, because it seems like these days anyone can just claim that they have anxiety and/or social anxiety. And I will admit that it is frustrating. Everyone will experience some form of anxiety, but whether or not it will start to affect and disrupt their daily routine, cause extreme distress, etc are what will eventually determined whether you have the disorder or not. Personally, I know it disrupt my life. People on here assume that I'm always out and about, making new friends. 

I've been trying really hard to put myself out there. 80% of the time, I lock myself in my dorm room alone. My roommate is always out and about and comes back really late at night- sometimes not at all. If I do end up going out with hall mates or friends, it takes so much out of me to not bail at last minute because of anxiety. It sucks when you're an ambivert. Someone who is both extroverted and introverted. At times, I just want to talk to people and spend time with them, but my anxiety kicks in and I just don't know what to say. Instead, I just lock myself in the dorm room and surf on the internet. Usually end up here. 

Sigh, I just want to have friends. yet at the same time, I don't even know how to maintain a friendship these days. I'm such a mess


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> Not looking forward to this thing I have to do tomorrow. It will be the first phase of it. It is something I have been putting off for a while because I dread the possibly stressful process of it. If it doesn't work out, then things are going to be much more stressful and paranoid. Actually it will be about 10 hours from now to be more exact. :sigh


Medical issue?


----------



## oopsiecoopsie

Damn this coffee tastes goooood


----------



## Mc Borg

Ladies and gentlemen, we are floating in space.


----------



## Rex87

My boss is funny. From last night I told him I might not be able to come in because it's too icy where I live. Told him I'll make the call at 10-11 this morning. The call is looking like I can't make it, this ice is just not melting. I just check the company email, it says I'll be in at noon. Lol when did I say that? Still contemplating if I should go in or not.


----------



## AllTheSame

@May19 I've been there. Hope you feel better soon, get settled in and find a circle of friends you're comfortable with. If it's any consolation to you, my first two years at university were pretty much hell. Just reeeeally lonely. I was probably the most isolated person on campus, seriously. I left my dorm room to go to classes and to work and that was it. I'd sometimes go entire days without talking to anyone. I found a circle of friends I fit in with during my last two years and I was the complete opposite. I went out two, three times a week to bars and clubs with them, to a few frat parties, to other parties on and off campus. Don't get too down on yourself, and don't give up, it will happen  Keep trying to put yourself out there.


----------



## Kevin001

Omg I need to be more assertive....tired of just accepting things.


----------



## AllTheSame

Conference call went awesome this morning. I absolutely crushed it lol. My boss actually sounded a little nervous, admitted she hates conference calls (thank the gods, so do I). Our team is brand new, we're regional salespeople for a brand new product line so there are gonna be some hiccups. But there were some pretty serious mistakes, things that were forgotten or overlooked. Flights to Austin this week, for one thing, are all out-of-pocket and then reimbursed back to us...and my boss didn't give us a whole lot of warning at all. So some people really struggled to come up with the $500 or so with a week's notice, smh. Thank God I managed to float some money around, not everyone was so lucky. And we still don't have our laptops. And there was a huge lag with getting the IT dept to move us over to a new team, with a new supervisor. Anyways guess that's all to be expected. Other than that it's going pretty well.


----------



## May19

AllTheSame said:


> @May19 I've been there. Hope you feel better soon, get settled in and find a circle of friends you're comfortable with. If it's any consolation to you, my first two years at university were pretty much hell. Just reeeeally lonely. I was probably the most isolated person on campus, seriously. I left my dorm room to go to classes and to work and that was it. I'd sometimes go entire days without talking to anyone. I found a circle of friends I fit in with during my last two years and I was the complete opposite. I went out two, three times a week to bars and clubs with them, to a few frat parties, to other parties on and off campus. Don't get too down on yourself, and don't give up, it will happen  Keep trying to put yourself out there.


thanks. I hope it all works out okay for me too. But I'm glad to hear that it worked out for you towards the end.Mhm I'm trying to put myself out there. I just hope I continue to stick with it


----------



## tea111red

what a relief to be able to block spam numbers.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mc Borg said:


> Sometimes I really hate the internet.


^ This.


----------



## KelsKels

When there's an ice storm and blizzard in the area... the whole town is closed and the surrounding areas shops are closed... but your owner refuses to cut back store hours. Even though he's been nonstop crying about the minimum wage increase, saying he can't afford to keep all 4 stores open anymore. Sure whatever... I'll go to work and work a long shift covering for people and making $11 an hour watching YouTube. Fine by me.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Cover letters are such bs....


----------



## Wolfology

How to cram all my uni work into a few weeks without failing.


----------



## RileyG

Need to go shower and get some coffee...anxiety please go away


----------



## Orb

A person I became friends with for a little while a few years back has been arrested for a double murder and arson. There was something not quite right about him but still..


----------



## littleghost

Neo said:


> A person I became friends with for a little while a few years back has been arrested for a double murder and arson. There was something not quite right about him but still..


Wow, that's disturbing.


----------



## Steve French

Do they have washers and dryers in India? Surely the rich folks do. The indian kids in my dormitory are such ****s about it though, and they must be from some money to be going overseas and getting educated. They always only wash one or two or three garments at a time, and leave them in the washer/dryer for hours. Damn, there are 190 people in the residence, have a bit of courtesy. Anyway, today, in the morning, there was a single pair of sandals in the machine. Today, this afternoon, there was the same single pair of sandals in the machine, eight hours later. I carefully moved them and set them off to the side, getting a bit impatient. Curiously, an hour later, these sandals migrated to the dryer, where they now sit, many more hours later. I wouldn't be surprised to see them there tomorrow. This gave me the idea, maybe this person doesn't even know how to use the machines, and they just stuck them in there expecting something to happen, and are getting rather frazzled. I went to a cultural exchange event hosted by my school. Some of the things they talked about seemed rather out in left field to a small town Canadian. Worlds apart.

Well, I have smoked and drank and played ping-pong with a few regardless. All seemed very friendly, good people. Good food too. The liquor and insomnia is getting to me.


----------



## littleghost

Steve French said:


> Do they have washers and dryers in India? Surely the rich folks do. The indian kids in my dormitory are such ****s about it though, and they must be from some money to be going overseas and getting educated. They always only wash one or two or three garments at a time, and leave them in the washer/dryer for hours. Damn, there are 190 people in the residence, have a bit of courtesy. Anyway, today, in the morning, there was a single pair of sandals in the machine. Today, this afternoon, there was the same single pair of sandals in the machine, eight hours later. I carefully moved them and set them off to the side, getting a bit impatient. Curiously, an hour later, these sandals migrated to the dryer, where they now sit, many more hours later. I wouldn't be surprised to see them there tomorrow. This gave me the idea, maybe this person doesn't even know how to use the machines, and they just stuck them in there expecting something to happen, and are getting rather frazzled. I went to a cultural exchange event hosted by my school. Some of the things they talked about seemed rather out in left field to a small town Canadian. Worlds apart.
> 
> Well, I have smoked and drank and played ping-pong with a few regardless. All seemed very friendly, good people. Good food too. The liquor and insomnia is getting to me.


My kids had an amazing laundry system at college. You swiped your ID card when you put your clothes in and the washing machine would actually text you to tell you when it was ready to put in the dryer, and then the same with the dryer, it would text you to tell you when it was done. It helped keep people from forgetting their stuff.


----------



## Steve French

littleghost said:


> My kids had an amazing laundry system at college. You swiped your ID card when you put your clothes in and the washing machine would actually text you to tell you when it was ready to put in the dryer, and then the same with the dryer, it would text you to tell you when it was done. It helped keep people from forgetting their stuff.


Sounds pretty handy. I personally never forget, as I have this paranoid fantasy where some pervert comes along and steals my clothes and leaves me naked. Not too far out of the realm of possibility, right?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cashel said:


> I've also been feeling pretty worthless as of late. I hope you find something else that goes for you so that you aint so down on yourself.


Oh no I forgot to delete that post.. But thanks.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My ex boyfriend/current best friend really does look like Keira Knightley. That's a pretty weird realisation to make.


----------



## Orb

littleghost said:


> Wow, that's disturbing.


Yes, pretty shocking. Trial reconvenes on the 20th, from the TV reports so far it sounds like it's already an open and shut case.


----------



## Kevin001

Persephone The Dread said:


> My ex boyfriend/current best friend really does look like Keira Knightley. That's a pretty weird realisation to make.


You became best friends with an ex? That is a first, not awkward? I find this weirder than the Knightley thing lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kevin001 said:


> You became best friends with an ex? That is a first, not awkward? I find this weirder than the Knightley thing lol.


It wasn't really weird and we've been friends now for longer than we were together (several months vs several years,) but the dynamics of our relationship weren't really like most I don't think.

I don't normally refer to him as an ex, since he's my friend as well, but in this case it was contextual.


----------



## Orb

I've been pushing myself real hard going jogging lately (about 15 miles in the last 4 days) and as I result I may pulled a calf muscle


----------



## tea111red

i guess i felt dumb for nothing about something because i think i ended up being right. i think.....


----------



## Yer Blues

My last post on the forums... time to move on. I'd like to thank a few people I met on here & chatted with a lot:

Bobbi: Thanks for being a friend & listen to me whine. Sorry that I hurt you. 

Pete: Same thing without the hurting part. Hope you and your girlfriend\partner have a great future.

The guy who invented popcorn chicken: Well done! Anyway to combine popcorn chicken with pizza?


If I haven't mentioned you it's most likely we didn't chat much, or I feel I was just being used by you.


----------



## tea111red

i feel weird giving condolences, but hopefully it was good enough.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My brother may or may not be someone's best man soon/his best friend may be getting married. He doesn't know yet but he has a feeling and is stalking someone's facebook or something and keeps coming in my bedroom every five seconds saying things like 'it's nice to work it out. Logic and reasoning' and 'If I'm right you are my witness' and stuff. He's really freaking out. And I'm just sitting here casually looking up videos of people I think are cute for a thread lol.

To be honest I feel pretty sorry for him, because if he is he will probably be the best man (this guy's brother is way too young,) and that's going to be very awkward for him having to write a speech and all that stuff people do. 

I went to a wedding a few years ago, and I knew the best man and the best man didn't really know the guy he was the best man for. He knew his wife longer (we were all there for her,) but the groom didn't have many friends. So in the end, he ended up asking someone who worked at the hotel where they were having a wedding for a speech (apparently that's something they do there.) It was a bit like living an episode of a sitcom. Especially because I got there slightly late because the one time ever my train was delayed... And then I had to make awkward small talk with a taxi driver, I think the adrenaline actually helped reduce the SA with the taxi driver in a weird way though.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

I hope I'm unconstipated soon... after 3 days. My third attempt at exposure therapy better work.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:yay:clap:boogie Prison Break!!!! April 4th!!!! Ahhh!!! So excited!!! :boogie:clap:yay


----------



## Wanderlust26

Holy ****! I'm not getting fired anytime soon when I've given them good reasons to, and I can't believe they have the power to delete my absences. Only at Wal-mart can I get away with this. I wasn't even trying to call the assistant manager's bluff actually. When I'm depressed, I can't help but have those moments where I think well whatever happens happens. I'll deal with it later. But now it's really clear the last talk was just an empty threat to fire me. Well I am pretty flexible compared to a lot of the stockers there.


----------



## feels

My momma got me this facial cleanser stuff for Christmas and omg it's amazing. Usually I have little pimples popping up every few days or so latey, but I've been using this stuff daily since I got it and my face has been almost completely clear. I've never had something that worked this well.


----------



## littleghost

feels said:


> My momma got me this facial cleanser stuff for Christmas and omg it's amazing. Usually I have little pimples popping up every few days or so latey, but I've been using this stuff daily since I got it and my face has been almost completely clear. I've never had something that worked this well.


What's it called?


----------



## AllTheSame

I had an incredibly awesome day today. I went out of town for business this morning....caught my flight at 10:30. It's been about thirty years or so since I've flown but there was nothing to it. Caught up on some work while I was waiting on my flight. I even managed to take a little nap during the one hour flight. Coworkers picked me up, took me to the Marriott downtown, which is a really nice hotel, met my boss and her boss, and his boss, and introduced myself to about 20 other people within a half hours time. We all walked downtown about eight blocks to this steakhouse where they treated us to dinner. There were about twenty of us and we went through at least three bottles of red and three bottles of white, probably more than that. We guessed the bill for tonight was probably between $1,500 and $2,000 lol. They literally said "get whatever order whatever drink whatever you want, it's all being expensed".

I made conversation without much problem at all. I was anxious at first but I calmed down pretty quickly. I sat next to my boss' boss' boss. I met and talked to one of the VPs of our company....the only one above him is the CEO himself, ffs. We shared pictures of our kids. Dinner lasted about three hours I guess. Today really, seriously could not have gone any better. I was pretty anxious at first with meeting everyone all at once but I kicked anxiety's *** today. I just crushed it. Gotta get through the meeting tomorrow but we should wrap up around 3:00 or 4:00. Then it's over with. I'm really happy with the way I've handled this trip so far. I've spent some time today talking to my boss and her boss and we laughed and joked a bit. Everyone is getting to know each other already. Idk what I was so worried about. As usual.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

SAS 8.9/10

Needs more S's and A's - IGN


----------



## thetown

Just started my first day back at university. I wish that I could go back home and sleep.


----------



## feels

littleghost said:


> What's it called?


It's called Soy Face Cleanser by Fresh. I've been using it paired with the Rose Face Mask also by Fresh. They're both expensive individually but my mom got me the little sample size that came with both, so that's a good way to try it out to begin with. I plan on getting the full sizes just cause they've worked so well. I can't recommend them enough. It's supposed to be good for all skin types and from what I can tell from reviews a lot of others have had equally good results.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Good news: Green Day is coming to a nearby town. 
Bad news: I will be moving months before in a town 5 hours away. 
More good news: New town is a hotspot for musical acts I actually like.


----------



## Mc Borg

SamanthaStrange said:


> :yay:clap:boogie Prison Break!!!! April 4th!!!! Ahhh!!! So excited!!! :boogie:clap:yay


I enjoyed Prison Break, but...

[spoiler=]Michael died, but is back somehow and is in prison again and in a foreign country. :lol Isn't that like the 3rd time? If you saw the movie, this is like the 4th breakout. I might check it out, but that seems a little far-fetched to me. lol. But hey, I guess it isn't called Prison Break for nothing. :b[/spoiler]


----------



## Blue Dino

I was walking my dog today when some weird guy who was suspiciously staring at me, tripped on a raised pavement on the sidewalk and fell down hard. I stopped a bit and glance back at him and was about to walk over to him to ask him if he was ok and maybe help me up. But he was a weird looking guy and was giving off some weirdo suspicious vibes to begin with. So instead, I instantly looked away and just kept walking. Had he been less weird and suspicious looking, I probably would've asked if he was ok. I felt pretty bad thinking back. But then again, I have no clue how he would react. Having seen a fair amount of odd unexpected behavior from strangers all the time.



Kevin001 said:


> Medical issue?


No, it was just something I have been putting off a long time. I guess medical issues too would qualify for this. Ugh.. :|


----------



## coeur_brise

That feel when you're just inside your own little world and everything is a bit distorted. Things don't make sense, things fall apart a la that Irish dude who wrote that poem at the beginning of the 20th century.

The center cannot hold. 

I just really wish I could speak, talk, interact, verbally communicate. Do anything. I'm sure by now, everyone at work knows me as that girl that can't and won't talk. F7ck. It's so hard. I'm stuck in anxiety and I want whatever's making me anxious. Even when I'm "talking," nothing seems like a genuine talk. And so much is left unsaid. I swear, I was a person who blabbed too much in a past life and now, I get to be silent.

Also my B-day comin up. Holla at yo girl. Or not. It's allll good. I don't care about age, right? Right?! **** me. I'm ooooollllllddddd.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> No, it was just something I have been putting off a long time. I guess medical issues too would qualify for this. Ugh.. :|


Hmm you have me worried now. :|


----------



## SofaKing

I'm about to commit to relocating to a big big city and live in an high rise apartment building right in the heart of it. This is a new experience for me despite having lived in other apartments, houses, etc., in different places. This is core urban living. I hate the suburbs...been there, exhausted that. I'm a wreck.


----------



## tea111red

i need to get stuff sorted out.


----------



## tea111red

coeur_brise said:


> Also my B-day comin up. Holla at yo girl. Or not. It's allll good. I don't care about age, right? Right?! **** me. I'm ooooollllllddddd.


you're not old!

happy birthday!


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

Next week is when I'll make my black bean sweet potato chili. Because this is my last day and I can't go to the library.


----------



## Crisigv

Damn, the house across the street from me, which is the exact same model as mine, is selling for $900,000.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mc Borg said:


> I enjoyed Prison Break, but...
> 
> [spoiler=]Michael died, but is back somehow and is in prison again and in a foreign country. :lol Isn't that like the 3rd time? If you saw the movie, this is like the 4th breakout. I might check it out, but that seems a little far-fetched to me. lol. But hey, I guess it isn't called Prison Break for nothing. :b[/spoiler]


Buzzkill. :bah

I know what you mean, but I love the show so much that I don't even care how ridiculous it is. :b


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I got my ticket for the long way round
The one with the prettiest of views
It's got mountains
It's got rivers
It's got sights to give you shivers
But it sure would be prettier with you

I got my ticket for the long way round
Two bottles of whiskey for the way
And I sure would like some sweet company
And I'm leaving tomorrow, what do you say?


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm this alpha beta thing might be true after all.


----------



## tea111red

that eddie money song where he talks about how he has two tickets to paradise.


----------



## coeur_brise

tea111red said:


> you're not old!
> 
> happy birthday!


Girl, I'm old. By SAS standards, I'm ancient... From the Pleistocene era. Almost 31. But thank you, @tea111red. Lol

... That feel when, you cry for help and you still crying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllTheSame

coeur_brise said:


> That feel when you're just inside your own little world and everything is a bit distorted. Things don't make sense, things fall apart a la that Irish dude who wrote that poem at the beginning of the 20th century.
> 
> The center cannot hold.
> 
> I just really wish I could speak, talk, interact, verbally communicate. Do anything. I'm sure by now, everyone at work knows me as that girl that can't and won't talk. F7ck. It's so hard. I'm stuck in anxiety and I want whatever's making me anxious. Even when I'm "talking," nothing seems like a genuine talk. And so much is left unsaid. I swear, I was a person who blabbed too much in a past life and now, I get to be silent.
> 
> Also my B-day comin up. Holla at yo girl. Or not. It's allll good. I don't care about age, right? Right?! **** me. I'm ooooollllllddddd.


I pretty much could have posted this myself. I just got promoted at work to a new sales team and I'm pretty sure I'm labeled as "that weird quiet guy that never talks" or....something like that. Meh. Idk why I would expect it to be anything but what it is though lol.....that's....just me I guess. Quiet guy. Ffs.

But happy happy birthday birthday! That's what they say at Chuck E Cheese. If you were here I'd take you to a Chuck E. Cheese where you could celebrate with some guy in a six foot tall mouse costume, surrounded by 100 or so kids that are high on caffeine and sugar and half as many parents that are pulling their hair out and popping Xanax just to get through it all. And I'm sure you're still a baby. I, on the other hand, am old as fuhhq. Try thinking about yourself at 46. Yeah, 46. See? You're not old. You're still a baby


----------



## noydb

@coeur_brise

Happy Birthday for whenever it is! I always enjoy your posts and blogs on here :smile2:


----------



## tea111red

coeur_brise said:


> Girl, I'm old. By SAS standards, I'm ancient... From the Pleistocene era. Almost 31. But thank you, @tea111red. Lol


pfft...we are about the same age. no problem, though.


----------



## noydb

Pizza


----------



## Kevin001

noydb said:


> Pizza


Pepperoni?


----------



## coeur_brise

noydb said:


> @coeur_brise
> 
> Happy Birthday for whenever it is! I always enjoy your posts and blogs on here :smile2:


As, thanks noyd b, it's next Monday. Hooray for MLK day off! Woooooo! I take credit for all that I've done for civil rights haha, j/ k.



AllTheSame said:


> I pretty much could have posted this myself. I just got promoted at work to a new sales team and I'm pretty sure I'm labeled as "that weird quiet guy that never talks" or....something like that. Meh. Idk why I would expect it to be anything but what it is though lol.....that's....just me I guess. Quiet guy. Ffs.
> 
> But happy happy birthday birthday! That's what they say at Chuck E Cheese. If you were here I'd take you to a Chuck E. Cheese where you could celebrate with some guy in a six foot tall mouse costume, surrounded by 100 or so kids that are high on caffeine and sugar and half as many parents that are pulling their hair out and popping Xanax just to get through it all. And I'm sure you're still a baby. I, on the other hand, am old as fuhhq. Try thinking about yourself at 46. Yeah, 46. See? You're not old. You're still a baby


Hmmm, how you liking your new position? I'm sure you'll do fine because I thought you had some acquaintances at work that were really nice to you? And yea,Chuck E. Cheese, never been. I don't know what I'm missing out on. It'd be pretty cool if I could sneak in some liquor and get ****faced drunk in some corner, because even there, I'd probably be anxious. Lol, now that'd be awesome.

And really, I might be young but man do I got a ton of baggage, like 10 large luggages I'm hauling everyday. TSA hates me.



tea111red said:


> pfft...we are about the same age. no problem, though.











I'm elated and yet somewhat apathetic (for turning older).


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I'm sick of the identity politics that arise in mental illness communities. Discrediting people's illnesses just because their condition isn't as severe as yours is the exact opposite of what a support group stands for. Add to the fact that some of those types of individuals identify heavily with their illness that if anyone who shares their condition and takes steps to get better is a traitor for conforming to society, when in reality they're just trying to improve and live a healthy life. It's so hard finding decent support groups where I live, I can't wait to move to a larger city after I graduate in order to get the treatment that I deserve.


----------



## AllTheSame

@coeur_brise Yeah work is going alright. The eight hour staff meeting I went to went well, I just wish I was more outspoken, and talked more, and I think my boss wishes the same. Oh well, what else is new lol. It went OK though. I'd forgotten how exhausting flying can be. Flight home this morning drained me of all my energy lol. But man it feels good to be home.

I got baggage too. Don't worry too much about it, everybody has baggage lol. I have real baggage problems too....TSA targeted me this morning cos I forgot to take my laptop out of my bag. They took me aside, took everything out of my bag, scanned it by hand for explosives. I was like, "ffs, really"? Last time I'll ever forget to do that....

Hope you have a happy bday. I looked at your profile (curiosity got me) and I like your pics....very pretty


----------



## Crisigv

Cup a soup, miso soup edition. I like it.


----------



## Equity

Book is dragging on a bit.


----------



## funnynihilist

Went for a walk today with no headphones. Didn't even look at my phone once.
You know, it was not that bad.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I am, by nature, flirty. I rarely touch...don't like being touched much, but I flirt. I get negative attention for flirting with certain people and not others and I don't understand the difference. To me, it's all the same and just means I'm trying to be friendly and have fun with people.

Therefore, I can't interact with certain people, because it's seen as a thing like I'm trying to get busy with them or something when I'm not. Whereas, with others, it is perfectly acceptable. Actually, it seems perfectly acceptable for others to flirt with the same people with whom I am not AND put their hands on them and talk about them *constantly* and not end up in the dang rumor mill or being harassed (oh if you heard the things people said to me...they really crossed the line). Why is this? 'Cause they're apparently married/attached?

I realize that I don't understand all the social norms Is there not such a thing as innocent flirting? If people wanted to "get with ya," wouldn't they just say so?

Ugh!


----------



## littleghost

Afreen88 said:


> Wondering if I'm the only one who loves, LOVES the feeling of bruises. I've seriously sprained my ankle and it's very swollen and gorgeously bruised. I've been told to use ice packs and painkillers etc but I kind of don't want to as I enjoy the pain so much. I like poking it. Am I alone in this? Or am I totally weird?


Personally, I think that's kinda weird.


----------



## littleghost

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I am, by nature, flirty. I rarely touch...don't like being touched much, but I flirt. I get negative attention for flirting with certain people and not others and I don't understand the difference. To me, it's all the same and just means I'm trying to be friendly and have fun with people.
> 
> Therefore, I can't interact with certain people, because it's seen as a thing like I'm trying to get busy with them or something when I'm not. Whereas, with others, it is perfectly acceptable. Actually, it seems perfectly acceptable for others to flirt with the same people with whom I am not AND put their hands on them and talk about them *constantly* and not end up in the dang rumor mill or being harassed (oh if you heard the things people said to me...they really crossed the line). Why is this? 'Cause they're apparently married/attached?
> 
> I realize that I don't understand all the social norms Is there not such a thing as innocent flirting? If people wanted to "get with ya," wouldn't they just say so?
> 
> Ugh!


If they're married or committed to somebody, sometimes they have a jealous partner and flirting with them wouldn't be a good idea. I would just test the waters carefully with everyone... say something a little flirty and if they respond positively, you can flirt with them, if they don't, I would keep my distance. My husband is a huge flirt, and I've always known it and don't care. Some women would rip your eyes out if you flirted with their husbands.


----------



## littleghost

Jeff271 said:


> I'm available for flirtatious advances..


:O

:kiss:

:grin2:


----------



## tea111red

Afreen88 said:


> Wondering if I'm the only one who loves, LOVES the feeling of bruises. I've seriously sprained my ankle and it's very swollen and gorgeously bruised. I've been told to use ice packs and painkillers etc but I kind of don't want to as I enjoy the pain so much. I like poking it. Am I alone in this? Or am I totally weird?


lol, i've thought of bruises as badges of honors at times before. i can kind of understand liking the feeling of the pain, too. i'll think about this the next time i get a bruise.....ha.

makes me think of when i gave blood. i liked the feeling of the needle going in me, lol.

i like getting shots, too. haha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*Afreen88*

If muscle pain after exercise, the sometimes yes. I know I'm getting stronger and can take on more exercise (getting fitter).

@*Crisigv*

I think I remember those, haven't had one in a while. Awesome. 

I think was cream chicken soup or something like that from memory.

@*funnynihilist*

I do that in a park, animals, trees, etc. Going back to nature, modern caveman style.  :grin2:

@*sarafinanickelbocker*

Being too friendy can be seen as that, as has happened to me too. I sometimes get excited to socialize, as I don't very much at all and women take that as being interested in them.


----------



## littleghost

tea111red said:


> lol, i've thought of bruises as badges of honors at times before. i can kind of understand liking the feeling of the pain, too. i'll think about this the next time i get a bruise.....ha.
> 
> makes me think of when i gave blood. i liked the feeling of the needle going in me, lol.
> 
> i like getting shots, too. haha.


I visibly cringed just reading the words "the needle going in" ... I almost passed out last time I got an IV inserted.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

@ANX1 It's unfair, right? Not that anyone said life is fair. haha

"Sometimes you get the elevator and sometimes you get the shaft." (in honor...even if someone _hated_ it)  <3

Uhm, I guess I wish that it was taken the same...as innocent as it is from others. Or not threatening anyway. Eh, perhaps I'm a scary beast not worthy of human contact.

Silly nonsense, I suppose. Hope you're well.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

littleghost said:


> If they're married or committed to somebody, sometimes they have a jealous partner and flirting with them wouldn't be a good idea. I would just test the waters carefully with everyone... say something a little flirty and if they respond positively, you can flirt with them, if they don't, I would keep my distance. My husband is a huge flirt, and I've always known it and don't care. Some women would rip your eyes out if you flirted with their husbands.


Hi Littleghost, thanks for the advice.  No, I meant that the ones that are obviously married/attached get away with flirting, whereas, I do not. All visibly single people are s l u t s, right? The spouses aren't around, actually?

It's lovely that you have a trusting relationship with your husband anyway.


----------



## tea111red

littleghost said:


> I visibly cringed just reading the words "the needle going in" ... I almost passed out last time I got an IV inserted.


:lol sorry.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I wish there was more Cloverfield films :/


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Jeff271 said:


> I'm available for flirtatious advances..


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@sarafinanickelbocker

Silly is all good here.  :grin2:

I'm good, hope you are well too. 

@The Condition of Keegan





sarafinanickelbocker said:


>


 :um  :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Afreen88 said:


> Wondering if I'm the only one who loves, LOVES the feeling of bruises. I've seriously sprained my ankle and it's very swollen and gorgeously bruised. I've been told to use ice packs and painkillers etc but I kind of don't want to as I enjoy the pain so much. I like poking it. Am I alone in this? Or am I totally weird?


So you like pain...good for you, plenty of people do. :smile2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I love how often people here use the cuddle emote clearly thinking it's a hug emote but it's actually two smileys furiously making out. XD


----------



## Mc Borg

:love2 Fresco is my guy crush.






*splash*


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When you start listening to a song with headphones and suddenly someone different starts speaking into your ear at the same time the singer is still singing so you think wtf is another tab playing audio? But nope just part of the track.



Mc Borg said:


> :love2 Fresco is my guy crush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *splash*


'Put you in a black hole son and Sound Garden you' hah, that's great.


----------



## Andre

Persephone The Dread said:


> When you start listening to a song with headphones and suddenly someone different starts speaking into your ear at the same time the singer is still singing so you think wtf is another tab playing audio? But nope just part of the track.
> 
> 'Put you in a black hole son and Sound Garden you' hah, that's great.


What song is that with the speaking and singing?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Rufus said:


> What song is that with the speaking and singing?


It's a few seconds at about 1:55 not through the whole song.






I had autoplay on, so wasn't really paying attention to it until that happened.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Persephone The Dread

Yeah, that's my favorite line from that. :lol He has a bunch of good ones. "Team full of animals - Star Fox 64!"


----------



## Mc Borg

Afreen88 said:


> Wondering if I'm the only one who loves, LOVES the feeling of bruises. I've seriously sprained my ankle and it's very swollen and gorgeously bruised. I've been told to use ice packs and painkillers etc but I kind of don't want to as I enjoy the pain so much. I like poking it. Am I alone in this? Or am I totally weird?


Yup. Same here. I used to love poking my bruises as a kid.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

If ever I'm having another anxiety attack, 36 episodes of "How It's Made" will do more wonders than any therapist-guided breathing exercises.


----------



## Blue Dino

I think most of the times when my mom gives me problems, it is from things she sees in her life, people she meet, stuff she hears and people say to her that "triggers" her. I really wish there is something I could do that would prevent her from being exposed to those triggers.


----------



## Kevin001

2017 is off to a rough start but I need to keep making improvements.


----------



## Virgo

Hey guys. Can someone real quick let me know if this sounds legal to you? LOL. Hang in there. Okay so I'm at work right now. I work at a job where I can screw around all day on my laptop but I never have internet access for like 8-10 hours and that's torture when your job is to pretty much do nothing. They don't give us wifi access, not sure if it's on purpose though. So, my job site has a computer next to me that we need to sign in to use (I haven't been able to sign in for ages though). Well today it just occurred to me: Let me just grab the Ethernet cable out of this computer and plug it into my laptop. Then bam, now I have magically have internet access. Well, I got suspicious when it wouldn't let me go on Yahoo or YouTube because of this "security site certificate" issue. I CAN go on SAS and play online games though. Now I'm starting to wonder, how legal is this to just use my job's network? LOL. I really don't know, could they find out? Could I get in huge trouble for this? Will they have info on what I've been doing on MY laptop? The Ethernet cable is connected to the phone. It's super old-school, I know. Anyway, I'm paranoid. Someone please answer quickly lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Hey guys. Can someone real quick let me know if this sounds legal to you? LOL. Hang in there. Okay so I'm at work right now. I work at a job where I can screw around all day on my laptop but I never have internet access for like 8-10 hours and that's torture when your job is to pretty much do nothing. They don't give us wifi access, not sure if it's on purpose though. So, my job site has a computer next to me that we need to sign in to use (I haven't been able to sign in for ages though). Well today it just occurred to me: Let me just grab the Ethernet cable out of this computer and plug it into my laptop. Then bam, now I have magically have internet access. Well, I got suspicious when it wouldn't let me go on Yahoo or YouTube because of this "security site certificate" issue. I CAN go on SAS and play online games though. Now I'm starting to wonder, how legal is this to just use my job's network? LOL. I really don't know, could they find out? Could I get in huge trouble for this? Will they have info on what I've been doing on MY laptop? The Ethernet cable is connected to the phone. It's super old-school, I know. Anyway, I'm paranoid. Someone please answer quickly lol.


I don't think you could get into any real trouble but it might not look good to them if they find out, if you're not suppose to being doing that. Might look like you're wasting time and not doing actual work.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> I don't think you could get into any real trouble but it might not look good to them if they find out, if you're not suppose to being doing that. Might look like you're wasting time and not doing actual work.


Okay thank goodness. I just don't want to get into legal troubles for accessing someone's network by just taking out an Ethernet cable, I seriously never know sometimes with the lack-of-common-sense laws/justice system we have at times. I'm also just super paranoid.


----------



## Virgo

Those moments when people walk into your job on odd days when no one is usually there, and you have to socialize and assist them and such. Feeling so cringe right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Those moments when people walk into your job on odd days when no one is usually there, and you have to socialize and assist them and such. Feeling so cringe right now.


I thought you worked security? No?


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> I thought you worked security? No?


Yeah I do. I have two posts. One is the one I'm at now which is a corporate office building active from Mon - Fri, 9-5 cubicle jobs. I do weekend security. So sometimes the employees will come in on the weekends because they want to finish something or they forgot something in their office and I need to like, open doors for them and stuff. It's so awkward. I never expect people at this job so I'm all comfortable and anti-social, and then people come in and I act super awkward. At least my other post I'm prepared. There, I work with lots of people during the week days so I'm more mentally "ready" for that job.


----------



## twistix

Still debating going to the grocery store now or waiting until tomorrow


----------



## tea111red

i don't want to lose the strength i gained by doing transfers at my job, lol. i need to start a program soon. probably this week....


----------



## Barakiel

This tumblr post


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'I did a lot of weird things. I did a moustache protest once.'

'I don't know what that is.'

'Yeah. I made it up'

'So I read the handbook one night and I realised that there was no rule against facial hair. It's not in the handbook. I called everyone in my class the night before and I convinced them all to wear a moustache to school.

'And I did so as well, and everyone agreed to do it. And we showed up at school and everyone had different kinds of facial hair on like unibrows and beards and moustaches.

'It looks weird because we're in uniforms you know?

'And everyone was really scared because the teacher started yelling at them take those off you know, that's not allowed. And I kept saying like it is allowed everyone, like be strong. This is not illegal, keep the moustaches on.

'And I think around lunch time I was the only one left with a moustache, and I remember walking into the cafeteria and everyone was clapping and then I got called up to the principals office and she just demanded that I take it off.

'And eventually she gave me a detention that said: failure to remove moustache when asked.'


----------



## twistix

Update: I went to the store. Just regret not buying another eggplant.


----------



## Kevin001

twistix said:


> Update: I went to the store. Just regret not buying another eggplant.


Is eggplant good? :um


----------



## twistix

Kevin001 said:


> Is eggplant good? :um


I love 'em :]


----------



## millenniumman75

I had acorn squash for the first time and it was good.


----------



## AllTheSame

I had an awesome weekend with my kids and parents. We went with my sister, her family, me, my kids, and my parents to this awesome little restaurant to celebrate my dad's bday yesterday. Then me and my kids got pizzas, cheesybread, football cupcakes and candles, gift cards, helped my mom with her gift and celebrated my dad's real bday today. Watched football. It was awesome, we had fun, was a good day. My sister and others couldn't be here today to plan his real bday celebration today so I did it (with help from my kids) and it went really well. Was an awesome weekend.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Is eggplant good? :um


Meh, I don't really like it.



millenniumman75 said:


> I had acorn squash for the first time and it was good.


Yum!


----------



## catcharay

Chocolate craving is back. It's ok though, because it's 63% dark chocolate. 'chile pepper' flavour was a first for me and I quite liked it.


----------



## millenniumman75

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yum!


 She cleaned it out and put in sausage. It was good - the sausage was a bit spicy, but I really scraped out all the squash and ate it. I was surprised at how good it was. I don't like dinner tasting like candy, and I was afraid that was what the squash was. Nope, it was good. 

I don't even know if supermarkets have them - must be a seasonal thing.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> Is eggplant good? :um


It is if you know how to cook it. One of my favorite dishes to make with it is roasting it first, removing the skin, mashing it flat, dipping it in beaten eggs, sprinkling a bit of garlic salt on top and shallow-frying it in a pan, kind of like an eggplant omelette.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I've been having more bitter melon cravings again.


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> It is if you know how to cook it. One of my favorite dishes to make with it is roasting it first, removing the skin, mashing it flat, dipping it in beaten eggs, sprinkling a bit of garlic salt on top and shallow-frying it in a pan, kind of like an eggplant omelette.


How about I'll buy it and you cook it for me? :laugh:


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> How about I'll buy it and you cook it for me? :laugh:


Lol I wouldn't mind actually. I enjoy cooking. :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> Lol I wouldn't mind actually. I enjoy cooking. :grin2:


:wink2:


----------



## Crisigv

I hope I see some kind of change with my skin. I've been doing well so far.


----------



## feels

I'm probably making bad choices, but I feel optimistic about it. I just want to do what's more suited to me and not what I feel I'm supposed to.


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> I hope I see some kind of change with my skin. I've been doing well so far.


what kinds of things are you doing?


----------



## Crisigv

tea111red said:


> what kinds of things are you doing?


Nothing different, just making sure I'm taking care of it. I've been really lazy about taking care of my skin. I'm sure it will be months before I see anything, which is fine. I'm not using anything from a doctor.


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> Nothing different, just making sure I'm taking care of it. I've been really lazy about taking care of my skin. I'm sure it will be months before I see anything, which is fine. I'm not using anything from a doctor.


oh, okay. well, keep up the good work, then!


----------



## Kevin001

Why is she washing? Its not even her day...ugh.


----------



## tea111red

i'm interested in doing archery, racquetball, tennis, and martial arts. it will probably be awhile before i get up the nerve to do this stuff, though, lol. i can try to do weights and some cardio at home this week, i guess......lol.


----------



## dylanch

i'm feeling quite hot


----------



## TryingMara

I'll never finish all the work I have to before tomorrow. I'm clearly not trying hard to get any of it done. There's too much and this just isn't fair.


----------



## KelsKels

Hungry like the wolf always plays every day at work.. and every time I swear it sounds like he says "have sex with the ground" But then again I'm a bit hard of hearing so there's that.

I haven't worked a full shift in a long time.. and god does it suck. 3 entire more hours. Uggghhh. I just want to go home and be lazy. my fake eyelashes are starting to bug me.

I know... I complain too much.


----------



## dylanch

I'm thoughtless at the moment


----------



## Kevin001

That was the cutest fit couple ever....so jealous.


----------



## Blue Dino

I took a side job helping one of my aunt's with a her e-retailer business about a year ago for some extra income I could use. When my mom found out from my aunt about this, knowing I have more income, she decide to jack up my rent permanently.

It randomly just hit me last night when I was laying in bed. So today I did some rough calculations. Turns out after taxes, insurance, etc and my increase rent, by actually getting that little side gig, I ended up having an extra net loss of $200 a month. This bums me out. 

So trying to take the leap to do something extra and what I thought was right and progress, it ended up hurting me and screwing me over permanently. Really not the first time something like this happened for me. Yet playing it safe and remaining stagnant has screwed me over as well. So the story of my life. No matter what I do, decisions I make, it will always lead to a bad result. Honestly what's even the point in me trying?..


----------



## AllTheSame

I've started planning my routes on Googlemaps and omfg they are sending me all over the universe. Ffs man. I can still plan certain regions, group stores together of course. But dayum I'm covering a lot of territory.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> When my mom found out from my aunt about this, knowing I have more income, she decide to jack up my rent permanently.


That is f-cked up. Sounds like something my mom would do too though. :serious:


----------



## Blue Dino

Kevin001 said:


> That is f-cked up. Sounds like something my mom would do too though. :serious:


Situations like these makes me always wish I could control what others say in front of others when I am not there. But you just can't. Especially among family members. I hate this.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> Situations like these makes me always wish I could control what others say in front of others when I am not there. But you just can't. Especially among family members. I hate this.


Yep. :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm thinking, I'm a looser....


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> I took a side job helping one of my aunt's with a her e-retailer business about a year ago for some extra income I could use. When my mom found out from my aunt about this, knowing I have more income, she decide to jack up my rent permanently.


pfft.....that's really crummy.


----------



## KelsKels

Watching plastic surgery videos and it looks so scary. I'd love to do it still though. Maybe one day.


----------



## funnynihilist

I once saw poo floating in a public pool


----------



## feels

Got a ticket tonight. I was going 20 over but he put it down as 15 to help me out a little. I wish I didn't love speeding so much such a waste of money and now I've gotta really watch myself for at least 12 months lol.


----------



## coeur_brise

It was a good day even when half-stressful and yada yada, same old black dog depression/anxiety megacombo powermove. BUT...I celebrated anyway.

I feel I need to share this with everyone who's sad or needs something to cheer up with. 




 @CanadianBrotha, this funky dig is for ya.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Got a ticket tonight. I was going 20 over but he put it down as 15 to help me out a little. I wish I didn't love speeding so much such a waste of money and now I've gotta really watch myself for at least 12 months lol.


Were you scared? Your first one? I know I would be freaking out.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

funnynihilist said:


> I once saw poo floating in a public pool


I wish I will never, ever, see something like this. Oh my god.


----------



## funnynihilist

geraltofrivia said:


> I wish I will never, ever, see something like this. Oh my god.


Lucky it was in the kiddie section but still...


----------



## Kilgore Trout

funnynihilist said:


> Lucky it was in the kiddie section but still...


Yeah it's something you can't unsee. I can't even unimagine it now that I've imagined it.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Were you scared? Your first one? I know I would be freaking out.


It's my second one. I was definitely nervous the first time but this time not really at all. Just pissed at myself lol. The cop was super nice so that put me at ease too. I was more worried about having to go to court, but then I realized the only reason I HAD to go my first time was because I missed my first court date lol. So I'm just gonna go up to courthouse Friday and request that I take defensive driving and all that crap.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> So I'm just gonna go up to courthouse Friday and request that I take defensive driving and all that crap.


My anxiety would be up just thinking about doing all of this. Good luck .


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

Did I mention I'll be on a high fiber diet?


----------



## sandromeda

Food -_-


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I think I'm allergic to this hair conditioner. :um


----------



## cosmicslop

Just can't believe the sentient rotten cheeto that crawled out of the bottom of the dumpster is going to be inaugurated as the next US president along with his cabinet of roaches. It gets more surreal to think about the closer we get to Friday.

On another note: Samyang's spicy chicken fried noodles are so good. One of the best instant noodles out there. It's tempting to eat it everyday and risk rising your blood pressure with all that delicious sodium.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame

cosmicslop said:


> Just can't believe the sentient rotten cheeto that crawled out of the bottom of the dumpster is going to be inaugurated as the next US president along with his cabinet of roaches. It gets more surreal to think about the closer we get to Friday.




I like Cheetos though.

Does this mean I'm an outcast now? A man without a country? An infidel? I committed treason?

I like Cheetos. I once ate a whole huge bag once, by myself, for lunch....I think my poop probably turned orange (I honestly don't remember) but I didn't turn orange. I didn't turn into a woman-hating, *****-grabbing billionaire. *shrug*


----------



## cosmicslop

@AllTheSame

As long as you don't dust yourself with cheeto dust and mix it with some peepee as self-tanner you're fine.


----------



## AllTheSame

@*cosm*icslop Uhmmm....no. I have zero interest in pee-pee. And had no idea you could use it as a self-tanner, but....still....I have no interest.

Cheeto dust sounds disgusting honestly. Hmmmm....I'm not one of those people that holds the bag over my head and shakes all that's left in a bag of chips into my mouth. Or. At least I won't admit it. Wonder what would happen if you snorted Cheeto dust. Maybe you'd turn into Donald Trump. Or..even worse Melania.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think I'm allergic to this hair conditioner. :um


what's the brand? lol


----------



## Jeff271

One morning I was on a mountain and woke up early with a deer nearby, we watched the sunrise sweep slowly across the valley below together. Then I made some pancakes over the campfire. The trick is to wait for the bubbles. Seems to cook faster with the high altitude.


----------



## littleghost

AllTheSame said:


> @*cosm*icslop Uhmmm....no. I have zero interest in pee-pee. And had no idea you could use it as a self-tanner, but....still....I have no interest.
> 
> Cheeto dust sounds disgusting honestly. Hmmmm....I'm not one of those people that holds the bag over my head and shakes all that's left in a bag of chips into my mouth. Or. At least I won't admit it. Wonder what would happen if you snorted Cheeto dust. Maybe you'd turn into Donald Trump. Or..even worse Melania.


I had a friend who worked at the Frito Lay plant making nacho cheese doritos with all the orange powder. He said he was breathing the dust in and could taste nacho cheese all day long. Even after he went home and showered and got all the dust off, he said he could still smell and taste nacho cheese. We don't usually think about the fact that someone has to work in the Cheeto plant all day covered in Cheeto dust. These are the real heroes of this country, sacrificing their sense of taste and smell so that we can have obnoxiously colored nutritionally barren junk food.


----------



## AllTheSame

littleghost said:


> I had a friend who worked at the Frito Lay plant making nacho cheese doritos with all the orange powder. He said he was breathing the dust in and could taste nacho cheese all day long. Even after he went home and showered and got all the dust off, he said he could still smell and taste nacho cheese. We don't usually think about the fact that someone has to work in the Cheeto plant all day covered in Cheeto dust. These are the real heroes of this country, sacrificing their sense of taste and smell so that we can have obnoxiously colored nutritionally barren junk food.




Yeah. Unsung heroes.

That thing Chester Cheetah is riding looks suspiciously like one of my ex-wife's vibrators but meh....it's probably all in my head.

I can't imagine working in a plant like that all day, and tasting that all day long, ffs. I worked fast food for about a week when I was in college and I quit. It just wasn't worth it. None of it was worth it...the pay, the people, the smell, the customers, lol....


----------



## Mc Borg

Jeff.


----------



## tea111red

Mc Borg said:


> Jeff.


Geoff.

is what i'm thinking about.

right now.

(I am not even sure what this Jeff stuff is about, btw)


----------



## Mc Borg

tea111red said:


> Geoff.
> 
> is what i'm thinking about.
> 
> right now.
> 
> (I am not even sure what this Jeff stuff is about, btw)


Jeph.

It started here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f17/a-1887953/index60.html#post1088180338

Which led to this: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/team-jeff-4537/

:lol


----------



## tea111red

Mc Borg said:


>


:lol


----------



## Blue Dino

littleghost said:


> I had a friend who worked at the Frito Lay plant making nacho cheese doritos with all the orange powder. He said he was breathing the dust in and could taste nacho cheese all day long. Even after he went home and showered and got all the dust off, he said he could still smell and taste nacho cheese. We don't usually think about the fact that someone has to work in the Cheeto plant all day covered in Cheeto dust. These are the real heroes of this country, sacrificing their sense of taste and smell so that we can have obnoxiously colored nutritionally barren junk food.


Wait til you see the workers from the Flamin Hots department.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> what's the brand? lol


Aussie. My scalp has been sore and itchy since I started using it a few days ago.


----------



## mt moyt

winter exams are over!!!!! woooooooooo


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I have a cool plan in mind. 8)


----------



## Kevin001

I need to take more risks....2016 was epic....2017 needs to be too.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> Aussie. My scalp has been sore and itchy since I started using it a few days ago.


Yeah. I feel like that stuff leaves a lot of build up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> Yeah. I feel like that stuff leaves a lot of build up.


I feel like they all do, that's why I switch brands every few months. Any recommendations? :b


----------



## SparklingWater

I wants this job! I wants to leave this dumb state! Uggghhh!


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> I feel like they all do, that's why I switch brands every few months. Any recommendations? :b


Hmm. Some ones I like are Redken Extreme Conditioner, Frederic Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Conditioner, and this damage and repairing conditioner by Kiehl's. I also like Kiehl's Sunflower Color Preserving Deep Recovery Pak (it's a hair mask, but I use it as a conditioner sometimes). Oh, and Origin's Knot Free Finishing Rinse was good....or at least used to be. It's been awhile since I've used it.

These are all expensive, I guess, but I feel like it's worth investing in your hair. I just try to cut back in other areas to afford this stuff, lol.

If I come across a more cheaper conditioner that I think is good, I will let you know.


----------



## momentsunset

I'm thinking where I went wrong in life and just some random stuff.
All my issues - what if I just pretended I didn't have them and pretended to be a new person? That the past is just an illusion? Kind of like I'm being born again? Sure that's being fake and I'm usually against that, but maybe that's what I have to do to live a different/better life?
This probably sounds psychotic and I'm not 100% awake right now sooo lol


----------



## AussiePea

I have that when I'm offered new opportunities my automatic reaction is to say no, because I'm terrified of screwing up and not being good enough eventhough it would be a fantastic opportunity. I'm in that situation now, where I've been offered something most would kill for but I'm trying everything in my power to find excuses not to.


----------



## AllTheSame

Two more days and the weekend is here, and I've survived hell week lol. This week has been tough at work, just like I knew it would be, but the worst is over with. Things will get easier as time goes on. All the training, the introductory staff meetings, all the conference calls are almost done with. My boss' boss even said she can see the light at the end of the tunnel lol. I can't wait until I can just do my new sales calls and start doing what I'm really good at, what I have a knack for.


----------



## Mc Borg

I found/bought the best shirt ever today. :lol










Also bonus granny. I'm going to use this to make a stop motion animation film. Coming sometime in 2017: A Granny.










xD


----------



## tea111red

Mc Borg said:


> I found/bought the best shirt ever today. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bonus granny. I'm going to use this to make a stop motion animation film. Coming sometime in 2017: A Granny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD


I was expecting this:










Or this:










OR this:


----------



## Mc Borg

Lol! If I found one with Jeff on it I would have bought it. :lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I seriously cannot ****ing control myself and it seems that my impulsivity is getting further out of hand by the day. Why do I always feel so ****ing, ****ing empty? Why can't I interact with people with any sort of modesty, not giving in to my unrelenting urges to randomly act out in a dramatic fit? I have no idea which is worse; my aforementioned dramatic impulses, or my pervasive tendency to manipulate people into feeding my ego, despite my knowledge that I will never, ever be satisfied with the amount of attention and praise that I get?

I want to die, like usual. I've been driving too safely lately. I think it's time I turn up the danger level.


----------



## noydb

Having an awful day and it's probably only going to get worse.


----------



## Mc Borg

noydb said:


> Having an awful day and it's probably only going to get worse.


----------



## feels

Even ASMR isn't bringing me happiness wtf


----------



## twistix

noydb said:


> Having an awful day and it's probably only going to get worse.


:hug need some chocolate?
Just want to offer some comfort


----------



## feels

I feel like every day one less thing becomes fun or exciting and soon everything will just feel boring and meaningless lol. That's one of the big reasons I like smoking so much is because it makes me genuinely feel excited about everything and not like I'm slowly rotting.


----------



## noydb

Mc Borg said:


>


 



twistix said:


> :hug need some chocolate?
> Just want to offer some comfort


Thank you! :squeeze Yay, chocolate! :mushy


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Today hasn't been a good day. Not long after staring at the ceiling, tears lazily flowing out of my eyes while my face was void of emotion, I had what was possibly my worst self harm fit yet. I bit myself, I threw mighty punches at my thighs, and I sliced four cuts near my ankle, three of them bleeding significantly. 6 hours later, I'm back to void, merely listening to extremely loud music and hoping, in vain of course, that somebody messages me on.. any platform. Occasionally the feeling of sweat entering the wounds is vaguely bothersome, but if anything, it just continues the pain that is the reason I even think about hurting myself. I'm thinking about doing it more often. I honestly have no idea how else to cope with my endless faults and fears of adandonment.

If you're wondering why I went through this, it's because a friend suddenly went offline without saying goodbye to me. Yes, my BPD has gotten THAT bad.


----------



## tea111red

stumbling across something about synchronicity while listening to a song from the album "synchronicity." ha ha.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

My anxiety is trying to let you know, that I am better off on my own.


----------



## Crisigv

If someone's been a loser their whole life, is it possible to not be a loser at some point? Or are we stuck this way forever?


----------



## momentsunset

Ahh it has been a weird week I just want things to be stable but not so stable that they're boring I want things to be exciting too.
I expect too much of life I think.


----------



## KelsKels

*See post I passionately disagree with

* Squirm for a minute while hovering over the reply button

* Take a deep breath and realize it's not worth it

I think I've got internetting down, finally.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I'm nervous about meeting this new tutoring client. I need to meet her first in order to ensure that I'm a good fit as if I'm going through some interview, and I have never did a job interview because most work I've obtained through nepotism and connections. It's not so much the personal feelings of possible rejection that bother me right now, it's the fact that if I don't perform well, I will continue to wonder if this is something I should keep pursuing. Because I wouldn't know for sure if it's inexperience that's holding me back or if I'm just not cut out for teaching.


----------



## Kevin001

How do people juggling a full time job, working out, a social life, a relationship, and church responsibilities? The world will never know.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> How do people juggling a full time job, working out, a social life, a relationship, and church responsibilities? The world will never know.


Prioritizing, multitasking, time machines, etc...


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> Prioritizing, multitasking, time machines, etc...


Mad props to these people. :nw


----------



## AllTheSame

Well it makes sense now lol....eight hours of conference calls to cover training on new sales software. A feedback survey on the training, to let them know how well they did and what they could improve on. Then, after the surveys were done, they had us get out of training mode and into "real world" mode. And nine out of ten of us didn't have capability.

Well, at least we couldn't ***** about it on the survey. They were smart about it, I'll give em that much. While I understand they were tech issues and not their fault, they also admitted that almost everyone has trouble, every time. Why not try to get those issues resolved before you train everyone? Now....everyone's lost eight hours this week on training, and we're going to lose more time helping IT figure this stuff out lol....can't nothin be easy, man.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Demon Soul said:


> My anxiety is trying to let you know, that I am better off on my own.


Good song though.


----------



## SplendidBob

My psychologist is awesome.

Also, I need a new neck.


----------



## IAMANOBODY2015

I am new. I am hoping there is not a lot of haters on here.


----------



## feels

the cheat said:


> Cigarettes or pot? Either way, I agree. I smoke both. Hoping to get cancer before too long. (If this offends anyone who knows someone with cancer, trust me, if I could take it from them, I would.)


Pot. Never enjoyed cigarettes really. Marijuana helps me a lot with depression. (I've watched pretty much my whole family die of cancer and I'm not offended so I think you're good lol)

I feel like the carpetbagger is living the dream. He's a big inspiration.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"So Jimmy Junior doesn't like me as me, he likes me as a robot, I can deal with that"


----------



## AllTheSame

I was working from home today, mostly doing conference calls. And had the TV on. Just for background noise occasionally mostly. And I am so tired of seeing the Donald, already. They're going to be talking about the inauguration for another week, ffs. News in this country is so f-ed up. The same story played over and over and over. I don't think there's anyone that hasn't heard (by later on tonight, for sure) how the inauguration went, his speech, the people that sang, performed, how his kids acted, what the weather was like, how many times the motorcade stopped. Ffs. Give it a rest.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Time is just flying away and I am getting left behind


----------



## littleghost

AllTheSame said:


> I was working from home today, mostly doing conference calls. And had the TV on. Just for background noise occasionally mostly. And I am so tired of seeing the Donald, already. They're going to be talking about the inauguration for another week, ffs. News in this country is so f-ed up. The same story played over and over and over. I don't think there's anyone that hasn't heard (by later on tonight, for sure) how the inauguration went, his speech, the people that sang, performed, how his kids acted, what the weather was like, how many times the motorcade stopped. Ffs. Give it a rest.


I haven't heard about it and I don't want to. I'm putting myself on media blackout for a week, hoping for it to pass over and I won't have to think about it. Thanks (not) for reminding me. I had been hiding in ignorant bliss all day.


----------



## Ung201

Can goldfish hear?


----------



## AllTheSame

littleghost said:


> I haven't heard about it and I don't want to. I'm putting myself on media blackout for a week, hoping for it to pass over and I won't have to think about it. Thanks (not) for reminding me. I had been hiding in ignorant bliss all day.


Welcome :grin2:

Even after watching the inauguration today, he doesn't seem at all "presidential" to me. He is just such a dufus. He reminds me of this hs football coach that was trying to teach history classes on the side, who was just in way over his head. This guy didn't know his *** from a hole in the ground, didn't know anything outside of the football field and that's how Donald strikes me. Meh, I guess there is something to be said for turning off media for a week.


----------



## littleghost

So, I'm watching the dog try to play with the cat. He tries his best, uses all his best dog moves, approaches cautiously and bounces up and down on his front paws which works with the dogs at the dog park. All he ever gets is a claw across the nose. And he must be so confused, not knowing what he's doing wrong.

It makes me thing of an SA person trying to connect with a normie. We try out best, use all the tips people have told us, but there's something about us that just makes people think of us as not good companions. They just naturally know we're a dog, and it's never going to work. We have to figure out what kind of signals we're sending that make people think of us as dogs vs. cats 

(and this has nothing to do with the current "ppl who think they are kitty cats" thread)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@littleghost I just posted in another thread about how I avoided seeing media coverage today too, lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

What have I become? 
My sweetest friend,
Everyone I know,
goes away in the end.

And you could have it all, 
my empire of dirt,
I will let you down, 
I will make you hurt.


----------



## komorikun

The forum is pretty boring today.


----------



## feels

Got to hang with an old coworker today and he told my friend and I about this little cemetery hidden in the woods he wants to go to and it's all I can think about now.


----------



## Cashel

the cheat said:


> Pretty happy that this will be the last time I gotta endure a Canadian winter. It's not even that bad right now but...what a relief.


Moving or dying?


----------



## komorikun

Australia?


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> I plan on doing both lol but shhh...that's an unacceptable topic here.


You can't leave us bro.


----------



## Crisigv

Sucks being overlooked sometimes.


----------



## komorikun

the cheat said:


> Was this directed at me? If so, actually, if I can save up enough money to buy a plane ticket, I'll fly to Melbourne and be homeless. (Note: I can't save enough money to fly to Melbourne lol).


I've thought about moving to Australia, particularly Melbourne (weather and good public transit), with no job also, and just look for something when I get there. Seems next to impossible to get a work visa there though. Might be easier for you since Canada is part of the Commonwealth.

Wasn't your ex-gf from there?


----------



## feels

Got scratched on the face by my friends dog but I think it looks kind of cool.


----------



## Ai

I wonder just how much of the way I am is entirely my own fault...


----------



## Winds

The fog ain't playing no games out here. I can't see a thing aside from streetlights shining through it.


----------



## Paul

I'm thinking that if there was space-faring life in the early universe, say 13+ billion years ago, perhaps we could meet them. If they achieved a speed sufficiently close to C, they could still still be alive today even with normal human lifespans. Such an encounter, though obviously very unlikely, might be the only way to learn much about the early universe.



Ai said:


> I wonder just how much of the way I am is entirely my own fault...


None. Some of it may be 99% your fault, but there's always more fault to go around.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Got scratched on the face by my friends dog but I think it looks kind of cool.


Pics? :laugh:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Well, it's official, guys. I'm heading to university in a month. I have to admit, it's a little surreal to be going through the registration process, choosing classes from a myriad of options with a sense of uncertainty, but it's good. I'm infinitely glad to be at least mostly free from the shackles of my high school experience. When I got the acceptance letter, I plowed through my closet, throwing out the trash that had been lying in there for years; school workbooks, old projects, 'souvenirs', and badges. I stuffed them in boxes and threw them in the bin without a second thought or a twinge of lingering sentimentality. If anything, I'd have preferred to have morbidly(?) burnt the books or put them through a paper shredder for that extra satisfaction of destroying the things that, along with my continuing time at school, kept me from killing my teenage self off for good.

Mark my words, university will be very, very different. The future is all that matters to me now.


----------



## littleghost

ShatteredGlass said:


> Well, it's official, guys. I'm heading to university in a month. I have to admit, it's a little surreal to be going through the registration process, choosing classes from a myriad of options with a sense of uncertainty, but it's good. I'm infinitely glad to be at least mostly free from the shackles of my high school experience. When I got the acceptance letter, I plowed through my closet, throwing out the trash that had been lying in there for years; school workbooks, old projects, 'souvenirs', and badges. I stuffed them in boxes and threw them in the bin without a second thought or a twinge of lingering sentimentality. If anything, I'd have preferred to have morbidly(?) burnt the books or put them through a paper shredder for that extra satisfaction of destroying the things that, along with my continuing time at school, kept me from killing my teenage self off for good.
> 
> Mark my words, university will be very, very different. The future is all that matters to me now.


Congratulations on your acceptance into University. Push out of your comfort zone when you get there so you can have a normal social life. Remember everyone is in a new place and probably glad for someone to talk to.


----------



## noydb

I don't have the energy to do anything.


----------



## liverose

trying to figure out if I should care who Kenny Omega is. Its school all over again, talking with people who are more cultured then I am and trying lie my way through it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## momentsunset

I had the most amazing/weird dream. There were sooo many dragonites and you could ride them anywhere why is this not my reality


----------



## kivi

I already miss the university. I am not really sure what made me attached to it. I was extremely exhausted because of working. I feel empty now.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I wish I had a baby kitten or a baby bunny.


----------



## tea111red

trash.
garbage.


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like every girl wants me to get tats.....idk though.


----------



## knightofdespair

Kevin001 said:


> Seems like every girl wants me to get tats.....idk though.


Do eet!


----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## Kevin001

knightofdespair said:


> Do eet!


Idk I know I would look badass....I just worry about future jobs and sh*t. Don't want the present to cloud my future.


----------



## knightofdespair

Kevin001 said:


> Idk I know I would look badass....I just worry about future jobs and sh*t. Don't want the present to cloud my future.


Lol I saw this a couple days ago, it was funny:


----------



## Kevin001

knightofdespair said:


> Lol I saw this a couple days ago, it was funny:


Yeah so true, lol. I was thinking about getting a sleeve on my left arm in the past.


----------



## knightofdespair

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah so true, lol. I was thinking about getting a sleeve on my left arm in the past.


I would but nothing I want to last that long... All my favorite bands are comprised of 50 year olds already...


----------



## Mc Borg

So two days ago I got my bike stolen for the second time in like four months. :crying: Luckily the other bike was given to me and was pretty old, so it wasn't that much of a loss. The recent bike that got stolen was also a crappy one that I bought at walmart so I could show my dad the bike trails when my parents came to visit early last year (it was like 50 dollars, lol). I absolutely hated it and only used it because my other one was stolen.

Anyway, I found a high-quality bike on craigslist for $125! I'm actually really happy that my bike got stolen because of it! :lol Turns out that it was at the apartment across the street, so I just walked there. I also had no anxiety when talking to the lady which was nice. I even asked some people around there where the building number was! Not something I'd usually do. In fact, I was actually more chatty than the lady. She didn't want to engage in small talk at all, lol.

Anyway, here is my new baby:










Notice that it doesn't have a chain. Yeah, **** yo chains. This is how I ride now.

So yeah, whoever stole my bike - thank you, you *******. Today was a good day and I'm glad, because I've been feeling like utter **** lately. I'm never leaving my bike outside again and if I do, I now have two locks! :lol


----------



## SofaKing

Mc Borg said:


> Notice that it doesn't have a chain. Yeah, **** yo chains. This is how I ride now


Congrats, though I've had a really nice bicycle stolen...sucks. Mine was a cannondale R700...oh well.

How does that direct drive work? Is there any gearing involved or it is just treated as a fixed gear bike?


----------



## Mc Borg

SofaKing said:


> Congrats, though I've had a really nice bicycle stolen...sucks. Mine was a cannondale R700...oh well.
> 
> How does that direct drive work? Is there any gearing involved or it is just treated as a fixed gear bike?


Yeah, even though both of my bikes were on the crappier side (the other one was a Schwinn Frontier), it still sucks when you go out to get them and they're gone. =/ Not sure how people can just take stuff like that.

Here's a video I found before buying it. I was a little skeptical, but after riding it I'm impressed! This bike is _way_ better than either of those. It also came with the cargo rack and I think the seat is kind of higher quality too, so yeah - very good deal. The lady even threw the lock in, lol.

It's a pretty cool mechanism.


----------



## tea111red

still in shock and feel debilitated by those low/cheap shots. i can't help but continue to stare at them, too. i don't know why, either. maybe still apart of being in disbelief and trying to believe what has happened. 

i'm still like, "did i really read that?" and "did they really just go there?" "i didn't think they would say something like that."


----------



## noydb

@Mc Borg Congrats on the new bike!


----------



## Mc Borg

noydb said:


> @Mc Borg Congrats on the new bike!


You're the one that stole the other two, aren't you? :bah

:b


----------



## noydb

Mc Borg said:


> You're the one that stole the other two, aren't you? :bah
> 
> :b


Yep.



Mc Borg said:


> So yeah, whoever stole my bike - thank you, you *******


You're welcome! 0


----------



## Mc Borg

@noydb

Well... thanks again, *******!

:haha


----------



## Kevin001

What am I doing?


----------



## tea111red

pfft.....i didn't even watch my show.

i hope i'm in a better mood tomorrow.


----------



## Ai

It's interesting running into other people who you suspect may or may not also be socially anxious... There's no real script for those kinds of situations. "Hello, good sir... I can't help but notice you've wished me a good night at 11:30 in the morning and now appear as though you _might_ be crying a little on the inside... I, too, have the social prowess of a cracked tea cup and the stress tolerance of a poorly socialized Pomeranian... S'up?"



Paul said:


> None. Some of it may be 99% your fault, but there's always more fault to go around.


Fair. lol


----------



## Blue Dino

I've been eating brick sharp cheddar cheese likely like I am eating a steak as a snack. Maybe this might be a good way for me to gain weight. Probably less unhealthy than my habit of munching on potato chips late at night.


----------



## momentsunset

What do I talk about on this first date with this guy tomorrow ahhh.
I feel like I'll come up with a few ideas then my mind will go blank and I'll just be like "so.. it's nice they have napkins just available on the table like that"
omg the awkward.


----------



## probably offline

I'll probably die this way


----------



## Kevin001

momentsunset said:


> What do I talk about on this first date with this guy tomorrow ahhh.
> I feel like I'll come up with a few ideas then my mind will go blank and I'll just be like "so.. it's nice they have napkins just available on the table like that"
> omg the awkward.


Date? Omg congrats. Just be yourself.....being awkward is cute. As a guy I wouldn't mind, lol.


----------



## momentsunset

Kevin001 said:


> Date? Omg congrats. Just be yourself.....being awkward is cute. As a guy I wouldn't mind, lol.


Thanks lol. I have warned him of my anxiety problem so hopefully he will be understanding.
If not I shall return home and hide in my turtle shell for a while. :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

momentsunset said:


> Thanks lol. I have warned him of my anxiety problem so hopefully he will be understanding.
> If not I shall return home and hide in my turtle shell for a while. :grin2:


:laugh:


----------



## herk

momentsunset said:


> What do I talk about on this first date with this guy tomorrow ahhh.
> I feel like I'll come up with a few ideas then my mind will go blank and I'll just be like "so.. it's nice they have napkins just available on the table like that"
> omg the awkward.


it is pretty crazy they just let you have them for free like that wow


----------



## Xenacat

momentsunset said:


> Thanks lol. I have warned him of my anxiety problem so hopefully he will be understanding.
> If not I shall return home and hide in my turtle shell for a while. :grin2:


U have talked to him before about what? Those topics are a start ask him questions so he can elaborate.


----------



## AllTheSame

That was weird lol. I was checking on my wi-fi connection for my laptop (there was a power surge) and on the list of wi-fis near me, the autolist that pops up, there were the usual AT&T1234 or whatever and then there was one that was named "IrrationalFearofPeople". I'm not even kidding. It's not mine lol. I think I know who it is, might be the new neighbor that moved in a few days ago. Very strange.


----------



## TryingMara

So much wasted time.


----------



## komorikun

probably offline said:


> I'll probably die this way


I use a down jacket. Makes me look like the Michelin Man, except in black.


----------



## KelsKels

So I've put many hours into stardew valley.. I feel like I've done most of the important stuff. Fully upgraded house and structures, children, finished all bundles. I kinda tired of it. Idk what to play next. I'll have to figure something out. I definitely feel less depressed when I'm playing something. 

Today is a bad day.. I feel so heavy and like everything is pointless. I feel sick of life. Feeling extremely heavy, I think is the best way to describe depression.

Also.. it's so great when I google things, and it brings me right to this site. I mean I guess that's how I found sas, but still.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need my own place but I guess I need a car first...or some reliable transportation.


----------



## tea111red

i'm trying to figure out how to numb myself or how to stop feeling so miserable right now in a way that is not so destructive.


----------



## tea111red

-shivers- :afr


----------



## feels

Boyfriend and I are gonna start putting away savings each paycheck. Partly for emergencies but also so we can take road-trips at least once a year. I really hope it works out cause our last one was one of my favorite memories and I feel like it's one of the only things I genuinely like doing and makes me feel like I'm not just wasting time.


----------



## probably offline

komorikun said:


> I use a down jacket. Makes me look like the Michelin Man, except in black.


I've been considering buying one for a couple of winters now(but I strongly prefer coats). I tried one on outside, on a really cold day, and I was like "wait, it can feel like you're indoors while being outdoors?!".



the cheat said:


> Lol
> 
> Off topic but I watched Pulp Fiction today...you're so good in it!


Thanks


----------



## noydb

Life would be so much easier without that stomach-churning anxiety all day every day.


----------



## Kevin001

Might need to make another trip to the dermatologist....ugh.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I don't remember there being so many bizarre threads on here when I used my old account. They all seem to revolve in some way around the topics of racial preferences, paedos and excrement. Maybe it's always been like this and I wasn't paying attention lol.


----------



## The Library of Emma

JeanLucDiscard said:


> I don't remember there being so many bizarre threads on here when I used my old account. They all seem to revolve in some way around the topics of racial preferences, paedos and excrement. Maybe it's always been like this and I wasn't paying attention lol.


Same thought here lol


----------



## Kevin001

Paint from my dumbbells are rubbing off on the carpet...ugh. I hope I can easily clean this. Crazy.


----------



## oopsiecoopsie

I'm wishing I had soup instead of rabbit food for lunch


----------



## Ai

I get the distinct feeling people don't even read my posts 98% of the time. I've been bothering less and less, especially if something requires explanation. Frankly, I'm not sure why I keep it up at all... Why am I here? 

I can say dumbly-worded **** no one cares about in real life. 

Theoretically.


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm excited about some shifts in my thinking I had earlier. Also things are gonna work out for me better than I thought.


----------



## momentsunset

What is this. What is life. I had a good date with like no awkward silences?
What's the catch yo?
I hope this guy wasn't being fake, seems really nice.


----------



## komorikun

probably offline said:


> I've been considering buying one for a couple of winters now(but I strongly prefer coats). I tried one on outside, on a really cold day, and I was like "wait, it can feel like you're indoors while being outdoors?!".


My coat only goes down to a little above the knee, so it's okay for short periods in the cold. If it's below freezing and I'm not walking vigorously it gets too cold after about 20 minutes or so. The ones that really keep you warm look like huge comforters/blankets that go down well below the knee. Those will really keep you warm.










Speaking of the Michelin Man....

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...right-now-593889/index545.html#post1088379194


----------



## tocopherylacetate

Im dreading going to art class in the morning.. we have to get our art critiqued..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg

Ai said:


> I get the distinct feeling people don't even read my posts 98% of the time. I've been bothering less and less, especially if something requires explanation. Frankly, I'm not sure why I keep it up at all... Why am I here?
> 
> I can say dumbly-worded **** no one cares about in real life.
> 
> Theoretically.


I read them. I doubt you read _mine_, though. 

But yeah, I see what you mean. I've been finding this forum less and less fun lately. I miss the community vibe we had back in 2008. People were a lot more involved with each other.


----------



## tea111red

maybe they can make a movie based on me and my "embarrassing" life. maybe it'd entertain the people stuffing popcorn from 50 inch wide popcorn bowls into their mouth...for a few mins anyway. or until they need to go get another 100 oz coke. and/or several Godzilla size candy bars. or until they desperately need to look something up on their phone (they'll die if they wait till they get home) or text heather or steve or apple or brody or parker or whoever.


----------



## funnynihilist

tea111red said:


> maybe they can make a movie based on me and my "embarrassing" life. maybe it'd entertain the people stuffing popcorn from 50 inch wide popcorn bowls into their mouth...for a few mins anyway. or until they need to go get another 100 oz coke. and/or several Godzilla size candy bars. or until they desperately need to look something up on their phone (they'll die if they wait till they get home) or text heather or steve or apple or brody or parker or whoever.


That's a good one! Accurate description of modern people.


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> That's a good one! Accurate description of modern people.


:lol

thank you.


----------



## twistix

Things happened. Now I have some anxious energy I need to diffuse in order to sleep... but no one close around to talk to at this time :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Thought I posted this here before but I didn't posted it in the wrong thread

What I really hate about YouTube music videos, is when record companies or Vevo insist on having music videos on their channel only, and stopping others uploading them for copyright reasons but then their version is censored. This ranges from mildly irritating:

but it is funny that they censored the word God.






to pointless even bothering having it on YouTube:






^ wtf is that. Not only did they censor **** but they also censored kill (suicidal is fine though?) You have no idea what's going on lol.










The latter one is up uncensored in lower quality on another channel at least though.

*edit:*






It's like I'll need to type uncensored everytime.


----------



## tehuti88

Tempted to start an "ask me anything" thread (I'd include the disclaimer that I can't respond to "bait" questions or people on my ignore list--that could weed out the trollish responses such a thread would almost certainly draw) but I'm pretty sure all I'd get is a few pity questions from people who really aren't interested in answers and then the thread would pathetically die. :/ After all, it's not like I read other people's AMA threads, either, why should they read mine?

Plus it just seems bigheaded. "Ask Tehuti88 anything." Oh big whoop, who does she think she is anyway?

Plus chances are high I'd get too scared to even return to read the pity questions. :roll


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> What I really hate about YouTube music videos, is when record companies or Vevo insist on having music videos on their channel only, and stopping others uploading them for copyright reasons but then their version is censored. This ranges from mildly irritating:
> 
> but it is funny that they censored the word God.


I was half expecting that one line to be bowdlerized with something like,

_What a shame, the poor groom's bride is a..._

bore. :blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Tempted to start an "ask me anything" thread (I'd include the disclaimer that I can't respond to "bait" questions or people on my ignore list--that could weed out the trollish responses such a thread would almost certainly draw) but I'm pretty sure all I'd get is a few pity questions from people who really aren't interested in answers and then the thread would pathetically die. :/ After all, it's not like I read other people's AMA threads, either, why should they read mine?
> 
> Plus it just seems bigheaded. "Ask Tehuti88 anything." Oh big whoop, who does she think she is anyway?
> 
> Plus chances are high I'd get too scared to even return to read the pity questions. :roll


I made one ages ago the first time people started making them and sometimes I think about bumping it when I'm bored (or starting a new one since the thread is long and I cringe at my old posts,) but I know I'd end up regretting it later.

@Barakiel lol that would have been amusing at least, I'm surprised they allowed ***** tbh since they censored Goddamn...


----------



## Mc Borg

^Yeah, **** those threads. I get anxious just at the thought of having one of those, haha.


----------



## Blue Dino

I feel my stomach gradually getting more upset with each passing minute. Maybe the fish was bad?.. I hope I don't wake up with a crippling stomach pain the next day.

Wow.. almost to 1000 pages.


----------



## tea111red

I'll probably still be on this forum when I'm 60.


----------



## SparklingWater

My skin looks amazing this morning! Hell yeah!
Also I'm excited for some changes happening and annoyed I had to put a lock on my room


----------



## tea111red

realisticandhopeful said:


> My skin looks amazing this morning! Hell yeah!
> Also I'm excited for some changes happening and annoyed I had to put a lock on my room


heh...have you done anything special or different to your skin lately?

i had to ask.....lol. i like to know what people w/ good skin do.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm so stupid and useless.


----------



## noydb

I wish I could meet a person capable of liking and accepting me as I am because I am and always will be trash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange

noydb said:


> I wish I could meet a person capable of liking and accepting me as I am because I am and always will be trash.


I can relate, and I'm sorry you feel that way. :squeeze


----------



## noydb

SamanthaStrange said:


> I can relate, and I'm sorry you feel that way. :squeeze


Thanks :squeeze
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv

Day 3, why am I still feeling cramps?


----------



## Ai

Mc Borg said:


> I read them. I doubt you read _mine_, though.
> 
> But yeah, I see what you mean. I've been finding this forum less and less fun lately. I miss the community vibe we had back in 2008. People were a lot more involved with each other.


Actually, I usually _do_ try to read through a thread before responding. =X If it's monstrously long, I like to dive back at least three pages or so, and see where I'm feeling from there. If I notice that people are more or less "screaming into the void," not even listening to or responding to each other, I will often give up and move on to a different thread, though. :/ Which makes it that much more dispiriting when I finally stumble upon what seems to be an actual reciprocal conversation... only to end up the only person OP _doesn't_ quote or respond to. :') Which happens...quite often, actually.

Shrug. But I'll be the first to admit that I rarely have anything interesting or important to say, so... it's not that I particularly blame anyone. It just makes me feel even more invisible, unlikable, and inconsequential sometimes.

:flush

C'est la vie.


----------



## funnynihilist

Well that was a nasty day. People really like to push it. They really do..


----------



## Pongowaffle

I hate having to spend large sums of money sometimes in order to keep up with appearances and expectations from family and others.


----------



## Mc Borg

Ai said:


> Actually, I usually _do_ try to read through a thread before responding. =X If it's monstrously long, I like to dive back at least three pages or so, and see where I'm feeling from there. If I notice that people are more or less "screaming into the void," not even listening to or responding to each other, I will often give up and move on to a different thread, though. :/ Which makes it that much more dispiriting when I finally stumble upon what seems to be an actual reciprocal conversation... only to end up the only person OP _doesn't_ quote or respond to. :') Which happens...quite often, actually.
> 
> Shrug. But I'll be the first to admit that I rarely have anything interesting or important to say, so... it's not that I particularly blame anyone. It just makes me feel even more invisible, unlikable, and inconsequential sometimes.
> 
> :flush
> 
> C'est la vie.


Well I do read a lot of the posts here even if I don't reply (I read all of the posts in this thread and a few others). Of course I don't have the time to read all of the posts on the forum, but I do come across yours a lot. I think the problem is a lot of the posts made here aren't conducive to replies/conversations. Idk. Most of my posts go ignored too. I don't think I've ever seen you reply to any of them... sooo. 

--

What I'm thinking: Today was a beautiful day and I got some awesome footage/photos of this cool equipment graveyard thing with tons of cool graffiti and downtown Fayetteville. I will upload the pictures later and I have to edit the video (it's long, so it probably won't be up until tomorrow as it takes time to edit/render/upload). I'll post it here if anyone wants to watch it.


----------



## Ai

Mc Borg said:


> Well I do read a lot of the posts here even if I don't reply (I read all of the posts in this thread and a few others). Of course I don't have the time to read all of the posts on the forum, but I do come across yours a lot. I think the problem is a lot of the posts made here aren't conducive to replies/conversations. Idk. Most of my posts go ignored too. I don't think I've ever seen you reply to any of them... sooo.


Oh, I know. I don't think it's some kind of intentional conspiracy or something, just musing. Though, I am pretty sure I _have_ responded to posts of yours before... ? But not recently. Shrug.

I'm just being dumb.


----------



## Mc Borg

Ai said:


> Oh, I know. I don't think it's some kind of intentional conspiracy or something, just musing. Though, I am pretty sure I _have_ responded to posts of yours before... ? But not recently. Shrug.
> 
> I'm just being dumb.


Nah, I don't think you're being dumb at all; like I said, mine for the most part go ignored as well. But it is an SA site after all. A lot of people may be too afraid to reply, etc.

Yeah, I think you have replied a few times. I'm just being me (aka a smart-***).


----------



## PhilipJFry

Ai said:


> Actually, I usually _do_ try to read through a thread before responding. =X If it's monstrously long, I like to dive back at least three pages or so, and see where I'm feeling from there. If I notice that people are more or less "screaming into the void," not even listening to or responding to each other, I will often give up and move on to a different thread, though. :/ Which makes it that much more dispiriting when I finally stumble upon what seems to be an actual reciprocal conversation... only to end up the only person OP _doesn't_ quote or respond to. :') Which happens...quite often, actually.
> 
> Shrug. But I'll be the first to admit that I rarely have anything interesting or important to say, so... it's not that I particularly blame anyone. It just makes me feel even more invisible, unlikable, and inconsequential sometimes.
> 
> :flush
> 
> C'est la vie.


I use to feel this way quite a bit during my first few months on the forum. I felt like my posts were largely being ignored due to the lack of responses I would get. I know plenty of other people have felt this way too, particularly when offering advice, so you're not alone. It just depends on the person you're commenting or replying to.

I've seen quite a few of your posts. I tend to read too much though and not post enough.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Mc Borg said:


> ^Yeah, **** those threads. I get anxious just at the thought of having one of those, haha.


I'll start one up for you.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yesterday was not a good day, being my first episode of severe anxiety about a social situation for 2017. It was so bad that, frankly, I'm still pretty shaken up about it.

I stepped onto the bus a few minutes after it was due to arrive. I somehow arrived at the bus stop the minute the bus was due, which was a strange stroke of luck considering the fact that I'd left the house without even checking the timetable, wanting to minimize my anxiety about the trip as much as possible. All I wanted to do was head straight to the mall in the city, where I rarely see anybody I know, buy Xenoblade Chronicles, and get the **** out of there. With that intention, I shoved a pair of earbuds in and blasted dance music to drown out the commotion on the bus and make the trip as relaxing as possible. Thoughts of my old crush crossed my mind, like usual, when passing at the bus stop he'd catch the school bus from.

At my stop, I got off the bus, and I headed straight to the mall. I entered, keeping constantly vigilant to make sure that nobody I knew was around, potentially watching me. I headed down the escalator leading to the central complex, looking down at the bottom step to step off safely, and as soon as I did, I looked ahead of me to quickly assess the crowd I was about to deal with. There wasn't many people, only these two people heading into some store. They caught my attention, for some reason....

I blinked, and took a proper look them as I kept walking.

Wait.

Oh no. No no no no no.........

My eyes widened, not wanting to believe my eyes, which were seeing a fairly tall guy with noticeably grown curly hair, a short sleeved shirt and a weird pair of long shorts (heh), and a face I was all too familiar with.

Yup, my old crush, whom I had had some very sour interactions with, which were followed by adamant stalking on my part.

I don't know if he saw me, but I kept walking as casually as I possibly could, trying to think on my feet of a plan to avoid the endless horrific possibilities that could come of this nightmarish encounter. My prior plan of heading straight to EB games was crushed, being a likely stop for the duo, so I took a 'casual' detour into gift shop I deemed the least likely stop. Greeted with a 'how are you?' from the shopkeeper, I responded to a psuedo chipper 'good thanks!' as tried sheepishly to find a quiet corner to gather my thoughts, pretending to text as I tried in vain to think of a plan that would guarantee my safety.

Obviously, I couldn't predict what they were going to do, where they were going to do, with any accuracy above approximation. After considering perhaps grabbing a coffee so I could casually watch them if they did pass by again, I settled for standing around outside, an eye fixed on the centre of the mall through the glass entrance, the other(s) fixated on my phone's screen. Would ya know it, I saw them again, walking... wherever. I couldn't go back in - no way. I'd be termed a stalker for sure. I'd have to wait a few minutes before I could go back in, and even then, I had absolutely no way to knowing anything for sure.

After a fairly miserable few minutes during which I felt pretty embarrassed to even be acting like this, entered once again with a '**** it' and extra-vigilant eyes that absolutely would've looked paranoid to an outsider.

I went to Target, basically to kill time, the reason being that if the duo saw me in EB Games, I'd have had a panic attack in public. If they saw me basically anywhere else, it wouldn't have been (as) big of a deal. Some ***** in Target apparently thought I was pretty hot, wolf whistling at me with a 'damn'. I'm trying to avoid a guy I've been infatuated with for months now, and now some random **** wants to smash. More stress.

Whatever I did, I was taking a risk, so I went back down the escalator and headed to EB Games to try and make my purchase, crossing every finger and toe that I would not be seen. After a few relatively mildly hellish minutes of waiting around for one of the staff to check their stock, I was told that Xenoblade 3D isn't being printed anymore. Eye roll. More acting chipper in the face of ****ty circumstances..... "That's fine. Thanks!" God, I'm so ****ing fake... and a little drama queen, apparently....

With that, I left. What a ****ty trip.


----------



## momentsunset

A boy. Uh oh. It's happening again..


----------



## Blue Dino

I guess doing cardio exercises less than a day after several bouts of diarrhea wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Kevin001

momentsunset said:


> A boy. Uh oh. It's happening again..


Guy issues?



Blue Dino said:


> I guess doing cardio exercises less than a day after several bouts of diarrhea wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Humesday

L-theanine combined with bupropion is pretty ****ing great so far.


----------



## Crisigv

Today in Canada is that Bell Let's Talk Day, to bring awareness to mental health. I feel like all people do is share a picture or video and use a hashtag, but no one is actually talking.


----------



## momentsunset

Kevin001 said:


> Guy issues?


No lol just starting to have feelings for this guy already. Kind of scary!


----------



## Kevin001

momentsunset said:


> No lol just starting to have feelings for this guy already. Kind of scary!


Aww embrace it.


----------



## KelsKels

So I know a lot of people will think I'm an idiot.. but I got finger tattoos today. I was bored and my husband is sleeping.. so I called and went and did everything by myself. I felt really accomplished, doing something like that all alone. Usually I'll need someone else to do stuff for me or with me.. but this time I totally killed it all by myself. I know it's kinda stupid.. but it feels good.


----------



## Equity

Need to rearrange desk so my laptop isn't on it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I love this wallpaper.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Winds

I should know better. It won't work at all. Let me fall all the way back.


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> I was going to end my life next month, but Nickelback is coming out with a new album soon.


Thank you Nickelback. :nw


----------



## tea111red

the cheat said:


> I was going to end my life next month, but Nickelback is coming out with a new album soon.


wonder if the song titles and songs are as impressive as Something In Your Mouth, I'd Come For You, and S.E.X.

guess i could try looking up the song titles for their new album.....


----------



## Mc Borg

PhilipJFry said:


> I'll start one up for you.


You do that and I'll start up one for you in every sub-forum. I might just do it on multiple forums.  Hell, I might print the thread out and post the URL all over town. =D

Here are those videos I was talking about if anyone wants to watch (they're long lol - you can skip through the boring parts). There is a lot of cool stuff in the graveyard video, though.

My shadow looks weird. 





SA moment toward the end. I wanted to film more, but there was too many people around. :lol





And a bonus video of me playing piano. I might delete it soon and it makes me a little anxious to post it, but here goes anyway... I played it sloppily and the sound sucks, but that's the best take I could get without messing up too bad.





edit: Score! Post 20,000. =D


----------



## Kevin001

Its 39 degrees here, welcome back winter.


----------



## Kevin001

Its been 4 days, wow kinda proud of myself.


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> Its been 4 days, wow kinda proud of myself.


4 days since what? @[email protected]

I rode my bike 14-ish miles today trying to find Pump Station, which looks like this:










I couldn't find it. :crying: I will go back soon, though. I got some cool footage of a different abandoned building on the bright side!

My legs are going to hurt tomorrow. :lol


----------



## KelsKels

When I was a kid I never would have imagined that this is what life is like.


----------



## Mc Borg

I like orange sherbet.


----------



## rdrr

It doesnt matter what you say or do, you cannot control how people will act or react


----------



## Blue Dino

I definitely ate too much today. But I guess it's probably replenishing my lost calories from my recent diarrhea bouts.


----------



## Crisigv

I just realized that I haven't worn my scarf in at least a week.


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> 4 days since what? @[email protected]


Talked to someone.


----------



## littleghost

My fridge broke down. It's actually warm inside. The butter was melted. The freezer still works so I froze everything that could be frozen. Now I keep thinking about what needs to be thrown away... Ketchup? They keep it out on tables in restaurants all the time, maybe it's okay. The mayo definitely has to go.... All thoughts like this going through my mind right now.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

sandromeda said:


> Food -_-


And I'm thinking that damn that pasta bolognese that I just cooked was mmm-mmmm, yummy yummy!! :grin2:


----------



## LostinReverie

Somebody PM me


----------



## Omni-slash

Goddamn I lie alot... I deserve some spanks.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

As if this site didn't have enough trolls, it's now attracted a /pol/tard lol.. And another has made yet another account to troll.


----------



## AllTheSame

Eeeek! Ffs. So when I went out of town a few weeks ago for the staff meetings with our new sales team, and with clients...we had to put together a bio. Sort of a short resume, to sell ourselves. With a picture of ourselves, professionally dressed oc. And one of the VPs is now emailing it God and everyone. To clients, to other higher-ups, to my businness unit manager, to my boss, to his boss, to my new boss. There must have been hundreds of people in his "sent to" list, ffs. It's giving me anxiety lol. I hate, hate, hate having my picture taken and now it's being sent all over the f-ing place.


----------



## Kevin001

I need some irl friends bad.


----------



## feels

Went over to my friends house today and it was so nice. She made yummy food and we played Uno with her niece. Her niece said I seemed really chill which surprised me and made me happy lol. Then we did face masks and watched some ****ty movie. Usually we always go out to hang so it was nice just getting to kick back together.


----------



## coeur_brise

It's time to stuff my face with chips. Oh baby, come to mama. Mmm. Chips.


----------



## Flora20

Why can't I just ignore them..


----------



## tea111red

i don't feel like my area is really even a good place to meet anyone.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Why is this so hilarious 





Oh wait it gets better


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Aw, this kitty is so cute.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

Why do so many people reply to the various threads made by trolls?


----------



## AllTheSame

It's very loud in this house right now lmao....five teenagers high on caffeine and sugar + hormones running rampant out of control + very loud, outgoing personalities = chaos. But it's an awesome kind of chaos, and one I wouldn't trade for anything else in the world, not for a second


----------



## tehuti88

For supposedly being so scared of me, you sure don't act like you're scared of me...kind of proves that your stories about me are lies that even you don't believe.

Maybe you should focus on somebody else to obsess over.


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> Why do so many people reply to the various threads made by trolls?


:ditto

I'm sometimes pretty dumb trying to tell who is a troll or not, but these ones aren't even subtle, Jeez.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> :ditto
> 
> I'm sometimes pretty dumb trying to tell who is a troll or not, but these ones aren't even subtle, Jeez.


Yeah, it's like they're not even trying. They could at least put some effort into being more entertaining, haha.


----------



## SofaKing

rdrr said:


> It doesnt matter what you say or do, you cannot control how people will act or react


Yup...I say this all the time. No sense wasting the emotional energy if you're unsuccessful attempting to influence someone.


----------



## Strago

http://imgur.com/lnVHN


Came across this today. Feels like it was probably made by someone here.


----------



## Crisigv

I had pizza, cupcakes, chips tonight at work. I guess you could say my diet is going well.


----------



## Natsumiineko

Hoping my new medication will eventually work after going through side affects... Wanting to catch up with school and not fall behind again. Honestly the most that's on my mind is I want to find out if I'm actually bipolar, without Therapy...


----------



## MCHB

Whoa. Never realized the "Gorillaz" vids were all part of the same narrative until today, lol.


----------



## tea111red

JeanLucDiscard said:


> Why is this so hilarious


i just noticed that recorder....lol.


----------



## tea111red

:lol


----------



## Blue Dino

I hate putting on eye drops. Half my attempts would miss my eye. Usually it's no big deal. But with a $70 eye drop, I am literally flushing a $5 bill down a toilet for every drop I miss. Even with those eye drop guider things, I still couldn't get it right. How does everyone put eye drops so easily, but I can't.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> I hate putting on eye drops. Half my attempts would miss my eye. Usually it's no big deal. But with a $70 eye drop, I am literally flushing a $5 bill down a toilet for every drop I miss. Even with those eye drop guider things, I still couldn't get it right. How does everyone put eye drops so easily, but I can't.


You got pink eye? I usually just start dropping, after about 4-5 drops one is bound to hit the eyeball.


----------



## Crisigv

MCHB said:


> Whoa. Never realized the "Gorillaz" vids were all part of the same narrative until today, lol.


Lol, took me a while to realize that too.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I get my tax stuff in soon, I want to hurry up and get this ish over with.


----------



## masterof

Blue Dino said:


> I hate putting on eye drops. Half my attempts would miss my eye. Usually it's no big deal. But with a $70 eye drop, I am literally flushing a $5 bill down a toilet for every drop I miss. Even with those eye drop guider things, I still couldn't get it right. How does everyone put eye drops so easily, but I can't.


I usually make someone else do it for me..but if you're living alone, that makes it hard.


----------



## komorikun

I tilt my head back and then pull down on my lower eyelid when I put in eyedrops.


----------



## Mc Borg

I just stick a needle in my eye.


----------



## SparklingWater

Need to set tangible SMART goals


----------



## komorikun

Some people have issues with eyedrops and contact lenses because their eyes blink automatically when they try to put something in them. They don't even notice this happening. I never had this issue. I can touch my eyeballs.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## komorikun

Now the various trolls are quoting each other in their threads. In one thread, I counted at least 5 trolls.

*SAS: All trolls all the time.*


----------



## SofaKing

It's exhausting and expensive to setup an apartment. Even when you think you already have "all this stuff" you end up with a long shopping list of things you really don't have, but do realistically need. And filling a refrigerator and pantry with staple items? A fortune.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## MCHB

OMG! If I was a penguin I'd be this one!


----------



## Kevin001

Chick at work was like man Kevin you been working out? You look buff. Not sure if she was serious or just trying to flirt. I workout but I don't see anything to make her say that. I think she likes me idk.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Now the various trolls are quoting each other in their threads. In one thread, I counted at least 5 trolls.
> 
> *SAS: All trolls all the time.*


Now it's at least 6 trolls in one thread. Maybe 7.


----------



## Mc Borg

komorikun said:


> Now it's at least 6 trolls in one thread. Maybe 7.


Those are probably just your alts. 

I'm going to need a link to said thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

komorikun said:


> Now it's at least 6 trolls in one thread. Maybe 7.


Which thread? :sus


----------



## Nibiru

I just don't know what to do with my life. I should go to work but when I'm starting to think about it I'm freaking out. I just want to have money and dont have to work. I dont know if im really that lazy or its just this feeling that I wont be able live without these thoughts. Maybe I dont have that much problem with anxiety but still all this **** makes me crazy. And I cant even write in English properly, eh. I dont want to talk about it with others because its too depressing. Yet I feel that I want to tell it aloud. So I'll just leave this here... Im so bored and I think that I would be able to do some cool stuff (photography, graphics, maybe handmade, cooking...) but this system of life makes me sick. Like I dont want to get up in the morning. Not even morning because I sleep so random now. Its 3am and i woke up 2pm. I dont have to sleep, I could sleep, I feel emptiness in my every day. And I dont have my own flat so I dont even feel comfortable in home. It sucks.


----------



## Mc Borg

SAS: Where people talk/complain about trolls while consistently ignoring the non-trollish positive aspects/posts of the forum.


----------



## komorikun

Mc Borg said:


> Those are probably just your alts.
> 
> I'm going to need a link to said thread.





SamanthaStrange said:


> Which thread? :sus


The red pill one.


----------



## Jeff271

I can't remember which one is which. Anyway I made some good pancakes with dill and cheddar, and fresh orange juice.


----------



## Mc Borg

Jeff271 said:


> I can't remember which one is which. Anyway I made some good pancakes with dill and cheddar, and fresh orange juice.


Hi Jeff!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mc Borg said:


> Hi Jeff!


:haha


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> The red pill one.


Well now I'm going to have to go and try to tell which is which.


----------



## tehuti88

I counted one user I fully believe is a troll (and probably an alternate account), one user I suspect is a (very dedicated) troll, two possible trolls (one of them I kind of like though), and a few users who I believe are just trollish in their behavior.

Nuggets, I'm bad at this. :/


----------



## Crisigv

tehuti88 said:


> Nuggets, I'm bad at this. :/


Did you just use "nuggets" as "darn"?


----------



## tehuti88

Crisigv said:


> Did you just use "nuggets" as "darn"?


Haha, yeah, for some reason (I have no idea why) this word has entered my vocabulary as an expletive. I'm constantly saying it and "Holy nugget" out loud. ops :lol


----------



## Crisigv

tehuti88 said:


> Haha, yeah, for some reason (I have no idea why) this word has entered my vocabulary as an expletive. I'm constantly saying it and "Holy nugget" out loud. ops :lol


Lol! I love it. Oh nuggets!! Haha!


----------



## SplendidBob

tehuti88 said:


> Haha, yeah, for some reason (I have no idea why) this word has entered my vocabulary as an expletive. I'm constantly saying it and "Holy nugget" out loud. ops :lol


  love it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

of all the threads to revive, somebody chooses the jb v jt one i make when i was like 16. bye


----------



## AffinityWing

tehuti88 said:


> I counted one user I fully believe is a troll (and probably an alternate account), one user I suspect is a (very dedicated) troll, two possible trolls (one of them I kind of like though), and a few users who I believe are just trollish in their behavior.
> 
> Nuggets, I'm bad at this. :/


I just got called one, so I'm getting confused on what a "troll" is itc. If making replies on the S&C forum is going to make me look like one, then I'd rather stay away from it in general. It's my fault I fed one that seemed like one instead, anyway. Now I probably made myself look embarrassingly bad. There are topics I prefer to stay away from, but refusing to see that "Bigotry can go both ways" is one that I can't from so well, since I was a former SJW from a very toxic community that had my eyes opened to alot of such harmful ideas and I wish to make the world see past them. (That's a pipe dream, though.) And I still have a very "Fight fire with fire" attitude about many things myself, which I need to unlearn.


----------



## Natalie7674

That's it's 12:18 AM AND I really should go to sleep but you people are keeping me up.


----------



## komorikun

Trolls are people who make stuff up or say controversial things in order to get reactions out of other posters. Many often pretend to be something they are not. Like they are male but pretend to be female. 

There are also many a-holes on forums too. But most a-holes are not trolls.


----------



## Ghossts

When I try to make friends I guess I just simply want the other person to feel comfortable and be able to talk about anything their interested in (even if I know nothing about it). I like seeing others happy. I'm just wondering what others look for in a friend.


----------



## Ai

I internally obsess way too much about whether or not my boyfriend's family likes me... They literally hardly know me. I live in another state. They've met me like twice. I know I need to chill.

And yet...



komorikun said:


> Some people have issues with eyedrops and contact lenses because their eyes blink automatically when they try to put something in them. They don't even notice this happening. I never had this issue. I can touch my eyeballs.


----------



## Blue Dino

Kevin001 said:


> You got pink eye? I usually just start dropping, after about 4-5 drops one is bound to hit the eyeball.


Yeah the non infection kind. That would've been the case with ordinary eye drops since they are cheap. Expensive prescription medicated eyedrops where every drop counts for the treatment, its a different case. Pretty sure if I were to tell my eye doctor that I missed half the dosage because of this, he will look at me like I'm stupid.



masterof said:


> I usually make someone else do it for me..but if you're living alone, that makes it hard.


Yeah it would be weird to ask my housemates to do it for me. They will think why can't I just do something so simple myself like everyone else?



komorikun said:


> Some people have issues with eyedrops and contact lenses because their eyes blink automatically when they try to put something in them. They don't even notice this happening. I never had this issue. I can touch my eyeballs.


I'm guessing you're a long time contacts wearer? I just heard most people in general eyes get less sensitive the more they touch it. So same with most contacts wearer.

Yep I'm one of those people. Very sensitive eyes. I use to have trouble doing that puff in the air eye test for your eye pressure when I was younger. Eye doctor got so frustrated that she eventually decide to skip the test.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Pros - If I get to Aldi's now (supermarket) I'll be there for when it opens and it'll be quiet (7:45am)


Cons - Have fun during rush hour


Can't win -.-


----------



## noydb

tehuti88 said:


> two possible trolls (one of them I kind of like though)


I don't know why, but I found this kind of cute lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It's such a pain in the butt to deal with people's constant attempts to manipulate me. I have to manipulate THEM right back in order to control it. I hate manipulating people. I detest causing pain, but I also hate being the victim of pain. Why can't I ever win?


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah the non infection kind. That would've been the case with ordinary eye drops since they are cheap. Expensive prescription medicated eyedrops where every drop counts for the treatment, its a different case. Pretty sure if I were to tell my eye doctor that I missed half the dosage because of this, he will look at me like I'm stupid.


Hmm I do the same with the prescription/non prescription ones.


----------



## BeHereNow

I'm doing way better now Just trying to understand John chapter 10. I just need to sleep now


----------



## Natalie7674

You asked for it. I'm thinking I REALLY need to poopie, but my massage heating pad feels awesome on my back.


----------



## Kevin001

Natalie7674 said:


> You asked for it. I'm thinking I REALLY need to poopie, but my massage heating pad feels awesome on my back.


:laugh:

Take it with you? Lmao


----------



## Natalie7674

*Better*



Kevin001 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Take it with you? Lmao


All fixed now. :grin2:


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

The air conditioning is still broken at work... I wish I didn't need the money so badly, haha.


----------



## Kevin001

I need a friend irl to hangout with bad. Need some social stimulation.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

My back pain... ugh


----------



## SparklingWater

Doing progressively more slightly uncomfortable things is the way out of this and it sucks. Reading that sentence I have no clue if it makes sense, but I'm pressing submit anyway. I know what i'm talking about.


----------



## SparklingWater

I need to begin reading more (or again.) I used to be a voracious reader. I have no idea where commas belong anymore. My grammar and writing ability have plunged!


----------



## SparklingWater

That was nice. Connection is nice.


----------



## Charmander

Wow, nostalgia.


----------



## Natalie7674

No one's responding to my other post, so yep, people think I'm crazy.... welcome to my brain short circuits. They're just fun.


----------



## TryingMara

Should not have done that. Ugh, that definitely didn't help things and will probably wreak havoc on my mind later. 

What's the point of any of it?


----------



## feels

Gonna cut my hair short again and maybe dye it partially. 
Also, lately I feel like I've just been waiting around to die. I think it's because I've been staying in my comfort zone way too much.


----------



## Barakiel

MCHB said:


> OMG! If I was a penguin I'd be this one!


Apparently Club Penguin's closing down soon, so I imagine every penguin is facing an existential crisis right now.


----------



## Kevin001

If these random people don't stop calling my phone I will flip.


----------



## Mc Borg

I was in an abandoned hospital at 3AM.


----------



## feels

Wind chimes are ****ing magical. Downstairs neighbor just got one and it made my day significantly better.


----------



## feels

Anyone else like sick of their own face and voice and just generally ready to flee their body and this Earth?


----------



## MCHB

Barakiel said:


> Apparently Club Penguin's closing down soon, so I imagine every penguin is facing an existential crisis right now.


The maximum running speed of a penguin on land is about 3.9kph. At full tilt, for a penguin to go some 80km, it would take him 20 hours, 30 minutes and 17 seconds (approx). At full tilt, to travel 5000km it would take him 54 days...God speed, little buddy. God speed.


----------



## Barakiel

Bertrand Russell has this essay titled "In Praise of Idleness", where he apparently criticizes the idea that hard work should be thought of as a virtue and "laziness" as a vice.

I'm too lazy to actually read it tho, and I wonder if my own laziness could be considered an argument against his thesis. :um


----------



## ilovejzs

I'm thinking about how I wish I could be truly truly mean to people instead of incessantly nice out of obligation. It sucks cause people suck and I want to tell them how much they suck but I never will. I just keep thinking the lyrics to this song, say what you want to say just let the words fall out I wanna see you be brave


----------



## SofaKing

When it comes to exercising, I'm a lazy POS...it shouldn't be this difficult to do something that is beneficial to you.


----------



## AllTheSame

I have another conference call with my new boss Friday. Oh ffs. *throws up hands* *gives up* Lol.....

I have two bosses now. Seriously. My old boss, who is kind of old-school, and can be a real PITA, but is overall a really cool guy for the most part....he would never, ever have me spending 10 or 15 hours a week on conference calls. Neither would my business unit manager. They are a colossal waste of f-ing time. It takes us two, three, four hours (yes, some of them have gone over four hours) to do what could be done in an email in 15 minutes, I swear to god.

My new boss just loves, loves, loves them. The answer to everything is a conference call lol.

And I've gotten to where they don't bother me much....not like they did at first. Ffs, to be honest....half the time I just put my phone on mute so I can hear them, they can't hear me....and I'm typing, replying to emails, working on other stuff. Or if I'm caught up I'm watching tv. The stuff we go over in these calls is sooooo common sense....


----------



## novalax

Barakiel said:


> Bertrand Russell has this essay titled "In Praise of Idleness", where he apparently criticizes the idea that hard work should be thought of as a virtue and "laziness" as a vice.
> 
> I'm too lazy to actually read it tho, and I wonder if my own laziness could be considered an argument against his thesis. :um


I gave it a quick read to see if you are truly a counterexample to Russell's theory. I think the following line and paragraph is pertinent to my argument:


> Modern technique has made it possible to diminish enormously the amount of labor required to secure the necessaries of life for everyone


and



> The wise use of leisure, it must be conceded, is a product of civilization and education. A man who has worked long hours all his life will become bored if he becomes suddenly idle. But without a considerable amount of leisure a man is cut off from many of the best things. There is no longer any reason why the bulk of the population should suffer this deprivation; only a foolish asceticism, usually vicarious, makes us continue to insist on work in excessive quantities now that the need no longer exists.


By virtue of my reading and explanation the text and through the invention and utilization of modern technology to facilitate said explanation, his theory of leisure holds. Why should you endeavor to read the text, when one is willing to provide the answers? Furthermore, I am fulfilling his theory in that I'm a providing the work of two men; The education of both myself and you on the topic. These are the accompanying lines from the text:


> The men still work eight hours, there are too many pins, some employers go bankrupt, and half the men previously concerned in making pins are thrown out of work. There is, in the end, just as much leisure as on the other plan, but half the men are totally idle while half are still overworked. In this way, it is insured that the unavoidable leisure shall cause misery all round instead of being a universal source of happiness. Can anything more insane be imagined?


however, after saying all of that, his theory lies mostly in the realm of politics and economics. Applying his theory to garden variety laziness (as I have done) is tortured at best in my opinion.

Sorry for the verbosity, I couldn't help myself lol


----------



## TryingMara

What will tomorrow be like? I had been looking forward to this, but now I'm not sure how I feel. Wish I completely trusted you. Should I ever bring it up? Part of me feels like it has to be addressed. Then again, if I do say something, things will never be the same.


----------



## Mc Borg

feels said:


> Anyone else like sick of their own face and voice and just generally ready to flee their body and this Earth?


Yeah, I hate my voice too. But I've seen your pictures on here before and you look well above-average. Not sure why you'd think that. @[email protected]


----------



## Barakiel

novalax said:


> however, after saying all of that, his theory lies mostly in the realm of politics and economics. Applying his theory to garden variety laziness (as I have done) is tortured at best in my opinion.
> 
> Sorry for the verbosity, I couldn't help myself lol


no problem, I liked your analysis and it's nice knowing I was wrong about being a living counterargument anyway.


----------



## Steve French

My one roommate headed on out today. On one hand, kind of good. Much more privacy, and the fellow was kind of a dirty *******. On the other, somewhat depressing. I found, when forced into the guy's company, that he was of a similar mindset in many ways, and I enjoyed the drinking and carousing we got up to. Though it's a strong word, I could almost even call him a friend. First one of those in a while, at least that I didn't have to be too guarded around.

In other news, having found myself constantly surrounded by chronics lately, I have delved back into the ganj, though much differently this time. I just pack a little hoot in my pipe and take er, and that's all I consume in a session. Not being too high is quite a different animal, and a much more enjoyable one. I can function. I sat there stoned and read a book for 100 pages yesterday. Yes, I could have easily achieved this sober, but where is the fun in that? I have less of an urge to drink, sleep better, and have been making an effort to eat healthy and exercise. I don't toke in the mornings, as I find school easier with a clear head. Even made it to the doctor. Of course, most of this is not directly related to the weed. More the less drinking. The positive mindset does help getting one on one's way though.


----------



## KelsKels

feels said:


> Anyone else like sick of their own face and voice and just generally ready to flee their body and this Earth?


Yes.


----------



## SofaKing

I hate the fact that I could be going along for days or even weeks of a fairly decent life with decent prospects, and then boom...those intrusive thoughts about ending everything.


----------



## littleghost

Mc Borg said:


> I was in an abandoned hospital at 3AM.


That sounds so cool. There's a series of games that I like to play that take place in abandoned asylums. It looks like he actually takes photos of old asylums to make the games. They're beautifully creepy. (casual escape games from Melting-Mindz)


----------



## tea111red

ilovejzs said:


> I'm thinking about how I wish I could be truly truly mean to people instead of incessantly nice out of obligation. It sucks cause people suck and I want to tell them how much they suck but I never will. I just keep thinking the lyrics to this song, say what you want to say just let the words fall out I wanna see you be brave


i think you should let people know what you think (if you know them, not just random people on the street or people that haven't done anything wrong to you). i wouldn't like someone to be nice to my face and pretend like they are okay w/ me, but really hate me and have a strong desire to say hateful things to me.

tbh, i think not being genuine w/ people is more mean than saying what you truly think. deception can be extremely hurtful.


----------



## Mc Borg

littleghost said:


> That sounds so cool. There's a series of games that I like to play that take place in abandoned asylums. It looks like he actually takes photos of old asylums to make the games. They're beautifully creepy. (casual escape games from Melting-Mindz)


I took video. I plan to go back again, because I didn't explore/film the whole building. I really want to figure out how to get onto the roof. :laugh:

I agree with @tea111red in the post above.


----------



## Spindrift

I don't know how people on a bulk do it. I've gotten used to eating at a deficit, so the idea of nearly doubling that daily intake makes me feel _*hurk*_.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I really, really want my own studio. I've lost count of how many times I've moved around. I don't mind sharing space but people around here are either jerks or psychos.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Also...I'm so broke right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## cosmicslop

doesn't matter; had in n out.


----------



## tea111red

that was one hell of a howl i just heard outside.


----------



## Ai

It's almost impossible to apply for jobs when you hate yourself and don't think you deserve anything... Draft _that_ into a cover letter.


----------



## Ai

ilovejzs said:


> I'm thinking about how I wish I could be truly truly mean to people instead of incessantly nice out of obligation. It sucks cause people suck and I want to tell them how much they suck but I never will. I just keep thinking the lyrics to this song, say what you want to say just let the words fall out I wanna see you be brave


I don't know that Sara Bareilles would really feel too great about you using Brave as a motivational tool to act meanly towards people, though. lol She is one of the sweetest people ever. I think she'd be sad.


----------



## Blue Dino

It's weird. I've been noticing this pattern for a long time now. Every time I have no plans and stay home, all of my housemates are not home and are out with plans. Places outside like restaurants and bars will be packed to the gills.

When I go out with plans, all of my housemates will be home with no plans. Places outside and streets outside will be dead and empty. 

So I couldn't help but feel like whenever I don't go out, those are the days when things are going on and people go out. When I do go out, those are the off days that nothing goes on and people will know not to go out and stay in like everyone else. It makes me feel like I am not in the loop of "stuff" that the whole society knows about. It's like I am not part of the cool inner circle and scene out there that everyone is part of.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure how long a temp ban can last but its been a minute.


----------



## ilovejzs

well its not really being mean per say its telling someone who needs to hear the truth the truth - I cant stand being nice to people just because I have to. I want to be nice cause I want to and when I am nice -- no one notices no one cares.


----------



## ilovejzs

right now I want to tell the lazy mean girl at work who does nothing but gossip and be mean to get her butt back to her office and stop distracting the workers on my floor. Shes also the one that told me that she would not hang out with me because I had cancer. She needs to be told that she is not a nice person and that she should grow up. But part of that was my fault as I was desperate for friends so I chose a bad group that she was part of. Twice that has happened to me - I decided now that I am fine with the handful of friends that I have and I am going to focus on myself.


----------



## momentsunset

The way a lot of people have treated me makes it really hard for me to keep being nice to people. I am tired of being either just treated cruelly for no reason or being treated nicely for a short amount of time until someone gets what they want out of me then throws me away like garbage.
Maybe I need to switch it up and be an *******.


----------



## Kevin001

momentsunset said:


> Maybe I need to switch it up and be an *******.


No pls don't. :no


----------



## Crisigv

Roll up the rim at Tim Hortons starts today. I'm always so hopeful at the beginning, but then I always end up winning 3 free donuts, lol. That's compared to the many coffees I do buy.


----------



## Limmy

Crisigv said:


> Roll up the rim at Tim Hortons starts today. I'm always so hopeful at the beginning, but then I always end up winning 3 free donuts, lol. That's compared to the many coffees I do buy.


Limmy - 1
Crisigv - 0


----------



## Crisigv

Limmy said:


> Limmy - 1
> Crisigv - 0


K, you know what? I didn't ask for this competition, alright? That's not fair, I barely left my bedroom today. At least it was only a donut, lol. I'll probably be buying two tomorrow.


----------



## feels

My boyfriend and I are thinking about moving to New Hampshire. It's more expensive up there but that's where all his friends are and I think he'd be happier being back home. It'll take some time to figure out though. Probably one more year in Texas first.


----------



## SparklingWater

Judging myself, but not too harshly. I'm only human after all.


----------



## Kevin001

Sometimes you only have one shot and I think I blew it, oh well.


----------



## Ai

Reading through my undergrad thesis for kicks, I noticed a pretty hilarious, glaring error that not a single person apparently spotted--including me... I guess that's what happens when both student and an entire department of professors are sleep deprived and delirious. I can't help but chuckle.


----------



## AllTheSame

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take. I really believe that. Yeah, there are going to be moments you regretted lol. But I don't think anyone lies on their deathbed thinking....I wish I'd spent more time at the office. I don't think anyone lies on their deathbed thinking..."I'm glad I didn't ask her out, or....I'm glad I didn't take a chance on her". 


It's never happened.


----------



## Equity

my bed is my rumination station. I just want to sleep and get on with things.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I rushed to the hospital thinking my loved one needed something as was ringing up most of the day. 

I found out my loved one, even though in hospital and in a lot worse state than me, worried about me getting injured and rung up most of the day trying to see how I was.

I was feeling bad today, it's like my loved one sensed that. I feel blessed to have my loved one. :crying:


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure how long a temp ban can last but its been a minute.


If we're thinking of the same person, they were unbanned and unfriended me (and everyone else, I think), so they must have gotten banned again after that. @[email protected]

--

Leah Remini's interview on JRE is fascinating if you haven't watched. It's about leaving Scientology.






also, @Amphoteric 
Alex Jones is on the recent one. xD
@ANX1


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Mc Borg

Thank you for your concern, it's much appreciated.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

There's so much lint that is almost glued to my socks, I don't know how to get this herpes infestation off.


----------



## crimeclub

I love Triumph the Insult Comic Dog... When I noticed his new video called 'Triumph Attends Trump's Inauguration' I clicked on it so fast I almost split the keyboard in two.


----------



## crimeclub

AllTheSame said:


> You miss 100% of the shots you don't take. I really believe that. Yeah, there are going to be moments you regretted lol. But I don't think anyone lies on their deathbed thinking....I wish I'd spent more time at the office. I don't think anyone lies on their deathbed thinking..."I'm glad I didn't ask her out, or....I'm glad I didn't take a chance on her".
> 
> It's never happened.


Story of my life. It's so hard for me to put myself in situations that can progress my life if there's any level of risk of rejection involved, even the littlest amount of rejection will sky-rocket my self-loathing nature to pretty great heights, which will then make it even harder to try in the future.


----------



## SparklingWater

Not sure what's a 'so what? Who cares? No big deal' situation vs. an address head-on, be assertive situation. Guess it only matters how much it bothers me. I think knowing I can stand up for myself is more important to me at this point than what I stand up about.


----------



## Amphoteric

Mc Borg said:


> also, @Amphoteric
> Alex Jones is on the recent one. xD


Oh ****, it's almost 4 hours long. I think I'll need beer for that one


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh still hasn't put my script in yet.


----------



## christianbabe410

Feeling bummed I had a friend who suddenly decided to not be my friend. When I confronted her about it in a nice way, she admitted it. Now I am worried that I will lose my other friends who are also friends with her because I asked her about it. She stopped being my friend cause I got a little crazy when I went through cancer (i.e in her words, cause I called her and texted her a few times???) Sounds pretty lame to me. Also ticked off cause my friends who work in this area with me took off and I have no idea where they are. They are probably talking about me. Who knows. Tired of listening to exclusion and then being told well you are one of my best friends - best friends don't let friends get hurt. On a positive note, im excited because my childhood best friend called me up and wants to hang again - shes in the area now again and I love that girl to pieces. And I reconnected with my best friend that I lost last year due to a falling out - I get to see them both this friend so I should be feeling better.


----------



## AllTheSame

crimeclub said:


> Story of my life. It's so hard for me to put myself in situations that can progress my life if there's any level of risk of rejection involved, even the littlest amount of rejection will sky-rocket my self-loathing nature to pretty great heights, which will then make it even harder to try in the future.


Yeah. I have passed up on so many opportunities (or what I think could be opportunities). And you can't get them back, there are no second chances. When the moment is gone it's just gone, it's too late and that's happened to me so many times. It's not always about opportunities to date or meet a girl...but a lot of the time, it is lol.


----------



## SofaKing

ANX1 said:


> I rushed to the hospital thinking my loved one needed something as was ringing up most of the day.
> 
> I found out my loved one, even though in hospital and in a lot worse state than me, worried about me getting injured and rung up most of the day trying to see how I was.
> 
> I was feeling bad today, it's like my loved one sensed that. I feel blessed to have my loved one. :crying:


You're a rare and blessed soul.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

When your professor assigns over 20 problems and it takes more than half an hour and 3 pages to solve just one. -___-


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Alpha
Beta
Charlie
Delta
Echo
Gamma


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SofaKing said:


> You're a rare and blessed soul.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Spindrift

A kid recently signed on to play college football whose name is Kobe Buffalomeat.

Perfection.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When people frequently derail threads with some off topic passive aggressive post without mentioning who they're talking about.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

There have been at least five sirens going off within the past hour. Time to turn on the local news tonight to see what Florida Man did this time.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Oh good, another thread where men ask women what they like, and then dismiss all answers that don't comply with their worldview, while arguing with women about what they actually prefer.


----------



## ljubo

SamanthaStrange said:


> Oh good, another thread where men ask women what they like, and then dismiss all answers that don't comply with their worldview, while arguing with women about what they actually prefer.


Well, when i look at couples in my town its always the same type of guys that have relationships. its average/good looking guys with middle-size to tall with good social skills. I never seen a short non-attractive non-social skills guy with a gf. You really dont think that females are shallow just like guys are? :b


----------



## Pongowaffle

We have lots of these little street library boxes in my city. Where you take out a book and put in a book of your own. It is pretty cool. But in the past few months, all of the books have been removed and then replaced with stacks and stacks of porno mags. It is truly messed up. And hilarious lol.


----------



## SofaKing

Pogowiff said:


> We have lots of these little street library boxes in my city. Where you take out a book and put in a book of your own. It is pretty cool. But in the past few months, all of the books have been removed and then replaced with stacks and stacks of porno mags. It is truly messed up. And hilarious lol.


Just trading one education for another. it's time that someone got good use of that porn, right? :grin2:


----------



## Pongowaffle

SofaKing said:


> Just trading one education for another. it's time that someone got good use of that porn, right? :grin2:


True, if there aren't already that many free streaming porn sites.

I quickly browsed through a few and most of them were old school porn mags. Probably some kid found his dad's secret porn stash in the attic he forgot about.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm at the point where all the indwelling catheters and bags and appliances are finally gone and now I'm on to cathing on my own, every 2-4 hours. (When I need to do it seems to vary widely, but I know I need to when I either feel crampy or start leaking.) Not sure how well I'm doing with all that (I drew blood out on my catheter last night :afr ), but anyway.

I have to place a small bandage or piece of gauze over the stoma after every cath so I don't leak on myself. Bandages are so expensive and you get so few per box! (Same with catheters, Medicaid pays for only 30 a month when I currently use about 10-12 a day.  ) So I'm using gauze squares and tape instead. The tape is really good and sticky. But I think I'm allergic to it. It sometimes itches and I've been taping/untaping gauze patches so frequently that my abdomen has gotten all sticky and red and now it's feeling sore as well, like a sunburn. Plus the tape leaves all this residue on me and it's getting really messy and I worry I could get some in the stoma since it doesn't just wash off. PLUS the tape overlaps where my staples were, and there's a little spot there that's still oozy (after all this freaking time!), and I have to pry it off this area, and the scar is still really sensitive, so that hurts a bit more too. But I don't know any alternative to keeping these gauze patches on, unless I want to go through boxes and boxes of expensive bandages.

I'm glad to be rid of my horrible dead bladder, but there are so many little frustrations and fears I wasn't aware I'd have to deal with. :/



ANX1 said:


> I rushed to the hospital thinking my loved one needed something as was ringing up most of the day.
> 
> I found out my loved one, even though in hospital and in a lot worse state than me, worried about me getting injured and rung up most of the day trying to see how I was.
> 
> I was feeling bad today, it's like my loved one sensed that. I feel blessed to have my loved one.


I'm sorry you're going through this. 



The Condition of Keegan said:


> Alpha
> Beta
> Charlie
> Delta
> Echo
> Gamma


Alpha
Bravo
Charlie
Delta
Echo
Foxtrot
Golf
Hotel
India
Juliet
Kilo
Lima
Mike
November
Oscar
Papa
Quebec
Romeo
Sierra
Tango
Uniform
Victor
Whiskey
X-Ray
Yankee
Zulu

(Just seeing if I could remember them. My dad had to remind me of what S was. ops )



SamanthaStrange said:


> Oh good, another thread where men ask women what they like, and then dismiss all answers that don't comply with their worldview, while arguing with women about what they actually prefer.


HA, I know exactly what you're talking about. :grin2: And yep. :ditto


----------



## Crisigv

@Limmy Got my first donut, lol.


----------



## komorikun

Bad vibes on the forum tonight.


----------



## nii

I'm thinking about this really bad headache I have and also how scary it would be with ww3.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

We're Oscar Mike!


----------



## mt moyt

only one person posted in the resting heart rate thread


----------



## Limmy

@crisivg

Looks like this is a competition! Well I am super competitive! I got my first Coffee today! MWAHAHHAHA (I didn't use my free donut yet lol)

Limmy - 2 
Crisivg - 1


----------



## Crisigv

Limmy said:


> @crisivg
> 
> Looks like this is a competition! Well I am super competitive! I got my first Coffee today! MWAHAHHAHA (I didn't use my free donut yet lol)
> 
> Limmy - 2
> Crisivg - 1


Lol, why did I say anything. But alright, I'm up for some friendly competition. Good luck!


----------



## Limmy

Crisigv said:


> Lol, why did I say anything. But alright, I'm up for some friendly competition. Good luck!


Let the biggest coffee addict win


----------



## feels

My mom applied to a new job and she really wants it and is excited about the idea of it and I just want her to get it so bad.


----------



## Kevin001

Everyone says I'm a catch why can't I see it.


----------



## tehuti88

Why do people post (presumably) snotty replies to me and then promptly delete them, often before I even get a chance to read them? Kind of defeats the purpose of insulting someone, doesn't it? If a tree falls in the woods and all that? If you really mean it, c'mon, stand by your words, let everyone see.

I can't control what other users might do, but I won't report you, I like having proof. :lol


----------



## AllTheSame

Do you. Lmao. Go for it. Be yourself. Be the most selfish, narcissistic, sadistic person you can be.

(but don't try too hard....you don't have to try hard).


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

I think I may have insomnia.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

Thank you for your concern, lovely words. It's much appreciated. :hug 

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## SparklingWater

I feel so very misunderstood.

Also and pretty much the same thing- marching to the beat of your own drum is exhausting. I feel like everyone go the memo and I'm just out doing my own thing.


----------



## SparklingWater

On second thought... do i really need to fit in? Or just find my people?


----------



## SparklingWater

Oops. Too preachy? Lol too preachy. Leaving it though


----------



## Ai

... A friend on Facebook just shared a video that wants us to start considering racism a mental illness now.



I can't.

What?

I can't.

*Flips desk*


----------



## AllTheSame

Ffs. I'm on a conference call with some pretty big clients. Both of my bosses. My boss' boss. His boss. And...ffs, yes, his boss. In the last 15 minutes I have had my picture blasted (again) to 100 strangers I've never even met. I did an introduction. Son of a I hate these things. I hate, hate, hate conference calls and my boss loves them. It is a colossal waste of f-ing time. Blah. Blah. Blah. Blahbedityf-ingBlah. At least this one's not a video conference. I'm in jeans and a t-shirt. And. I'm not even paying attention, ffs.

We could be making sales calls right now. Ffs, ffs, ffs.....


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Friends that constantly ask me for relationship advice: LOL. What am I supposed to say? "She just isn't into you anymore?" It's the truth, yet last time I gave this guy a reality check, he started attacking me and accusing me of trying to sabotage people's relationships. I love my friends, but they're so delusional about their external environment when it comes to relationships. It's gotten to the point where everytime they make any reference to their boyfriends/girlfriends, I need to leave out of pure annoyance.


----------



## Pongowaffle

It is nice to hear few people who to me are my closer friends and maybe the very few friends I have left refer to me as a friend's friend when they introduce me to other people I don't know.


----------



## SofaKing

Living in a 45 story building with access to a nice patio may really come in handy someday...you know, for picnics and "stuff".


----------



## mt moyt

i just realised that there are single player games on this site... that is beyond depressing


----------



## Crisigv

And just like that, I'm alone. Bye to you too.


----------



## tehuti88

It always feels awkward and kind of hurtful when I and a bunch of other people reply to a thread and the OP replies to everyone but me. Especially when I was being polite and all in my post. Wasn't arguing or anything. There was another question in the thread that seemed indirectly addressed to me but I guess I won't bother answering it, I feel too stupid now.

Reminds me of how I posted regularly on a forum called "We Are NOT Invisible!" and one morning another user greeted* everyone* by name...except me.

Guess I _was_ invisible. :rain


----------



## SparklingWater

@tehuti88

That sounds like it really sucks. You're definitely not invisible! I notice you in every thread and always make sure to read what you write.


----------



## AllTheSame

My butt itches.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm f***ing cold. Winter can be over now.

And F U, Punxsutawney Phil!

Also, I'm really suspicious of people who never swear.


----------



## SofaKing

tehuti88 said:


> It always feels awkward and kind of hurtful when I and a bunch of other people reply to a thread and the OP replies to everyone but me. Especially when I was being polite and all in my post. Wasn't arguing or anything. There was another question in the thread that seemed indirectly addressed to me but I guess I won't bother answering it, I feel too stupid now.
> 
> Reminds me of how I posted regularly on a forum called "We Are NOT Invisible!" and one morning another user greeted* everyone* by name...except me.
> 
> Guess I _was_ invisible. :rain


Happens to me, too...all...the...dang...time.

And I'll give really good advice...ignored....and then someone gives the exact same advice... what do you know? Huge response by the OP and all others going "here, here! Cheers to the wunderkind and their advice", while I pass into nonexistence.


----------



## SofaKing

AllTheSame said:


> My butt itches.


I applaud you for truly embracing the nature of this thread, lol.


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm f***ing cold. Winter can be over now.
> 
> And F U, Punxsutawney Phil!
> 
> Also, I'm really suspicious of people who never swear.


And skinny chefs.


----------



## AllTheSame

My butt still itches. And.....I'm curious now......ffs man.........


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Man, I want a game based Deathtroopers. :/ That'd be awesome.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ shhh

Chick said I had a cute face....hmm what about my body though...hmm.


----------



## AFoundLady

I'm about to lose my mind
Some crazy people with an enormous mouth deserves to have a duct tape over it
Disgusting and I wanna yell shut the fudge up but oh wells.


----------



## flyingMint

Secretly hoping Lady Gaga comes through the roof of my house and performs her entire Half Time show live from mint land!


----------



## AllTheSame

AllTheSame said:


> Sometimes...the truth hurts lmao.





Alostgirl said:


> I'm about to lose my mind
> Some crazy people with an enormous mouth deserves to have a duct tape over it
> Disgusting and I wanna yell shut the fudge up but oh wells.


:kiss:


----------



## AFoundLady

The greatest hypocrisy takes shape in the form of human mind
The unwillingness to let history stay buried in yesterday
Don't you know the tick of a time can't be reversed
That what transpired is of no use when you constantly bring life to it by your thoughts
An unhealthy fixation it is and the beauty of being human is to start over again.


----------



## flyingMint

Alostgirl said:


> The greatest hypocrisy takes shape in the form of human mind
> The unwillingness to let history stay buried in yesterday
> Don't you know the tick of a time can't be reversed
> That what transpired is of no use when you constantly bring life to it by your thoughts
> An unhealthy fixation it is and the beauty of being human is to start over again.


I'm sorry I honestly thought you would have known what an Indian Paintbrush was! :/


----------



## AFoundLady

flyingMint said:


> I'm sorry I honestly thought you would have known what an Indian Paintbrush was! :/


I didnt know damn it. Indian Paintbrush, flounder....:|


----------



## noydb

Why did I have to end up in this family.


----------



## littleghost

Yesterday was a bad day. Bad days always worry me because I'm afraid they're the start of a downward spiral. I'm hoping it was just a regular bad day and things will be fine now. New and shiny day, bring it on.


----------



## Barakiel

I wanna get back into skating. I used to be more into BMX as a kid, but skateboarding is just so much more simple and elegant to me now. (the board itself + the activity) In my opinion BMX is awfully clumsy and awkward aesthetically (if that makes sense)

Like... in BMX, there used to be a fad for "crank flips", which is literally just spinning the pedals while the bike is in mid-air, like a sad imitation of a kickflip. :blank


----------



## Natsumiineko

My period.


----------



## Kevin001

Why doesn't this woman have more followers, the world is missing out.


----------



## SparklingWater

I don't know what ANYONE thinks. NO ONE. Anything that I assume that someone else is thinking is mind reading. 7 billion people, all dif backgrounds, experiences, thoughts, feelings- i cannot begin to imagine and it is a WASTE of my precious life, time and energy.


----------



## TheWelshOne

You'd think England's rugby commentators would at least *attempt* to hide their bias during matches...


----------



## komorikun

Hahahaha. The trolls are now fighting with each other in various threads. I guess trolls don't appreciate other trolls. They want to be the only troll.


----------



## AllTheSame

I loves me some trolls.


----------



## rdrr

i no feel good


----------



## SparklingWater

So my brain doesn't have the sense to not produce staggering anxiety, but plenty to stop me when I'm having a little senseless fun. Brain, we're officially enemies.


----------



## Limmy

Pogowiff said:


> We have lots of these little street library boxes in my city. Where you take out a book and put in a book of your own. It is pretty cool. But in the past few months, all of the books have been removed and then replaced with stacks and stacks of porno mags. It is truly messed up. And hilarious lol.


LOL! I have those too! that's a hilarious idea!!!!!


----------



## herk

weird dreams


----------



## SparklingWater

Sticking to the threads i subscribe to is the best bet. What the hell even SAS lol. At times I think I'm crazy and this site always makes me realize it is not *that* bad lmao.


----------



## Ai

Never underestimate the power of people's willingness to talk about their cats on the internet... ;P


----------



## AllTheSame

Ai said:


> Never underestimate the power of people's willingness to talk about their cats on the internet... ;P


That's pretty innocent, though. Not much harm can come from that. (aside from being one of those annoying people).

Never underestimate people's willingness to post pics of themselves drunk at the club, either. Ffs. I thought people had wised up, and stopped doing this, but nope. No such luck. It's all over fb. I just want to post on my friend's wall..."Yes, you look stunningly beautiful sweetie but you also look drunk, and you look like you don't even know where you are". *sigh*


----------



## Ai

AllTheSame said:


> That's pretty innocent, though. Not much harm can come from that. (aside from being one of those annoying people).


I know. I actually meant it endearingly. :b I'm not gonna lie. I am very much guilty of this. I was thinking about it because I made some kind of silly remark about my cat on Facebook, and within a few minutes, four of my usually relatively silent friends had commented corresponding pictures and stories about their own cats... :lol

The universal language of the internet.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ai said:


> I know. I actually meant it endearingly. :b I'm not gonna lie. I am very much guilty of this. I was thinking about it because I made some kind of silly remark about my cat on Facebook, and within a few minutes, four of my usually relatively silent friends had commented corresponding pictures and stories about their own cats... :lol
> 
> The universal language of the internet.


Well. I didn't mean to inadvertently call you annoying. Didn't mean to insinuate that lmao.

I love people that post cat videos.

*cough*

Seriously.


----------



## Ai

AllTheSame said:


> Well. I didn't mean to inadvertently call you annoying. Didn't mean to insinuate that lmao.


I didn't take it that way. I just wanted to clarify that I didn't mean anything negative about the observation. lol I like hearing about people's cats.


----------



## Mc Borg

i need to learn some muse songz


----------



## Blue Dino

Looks like its time for another new housemate search. I hate doing this.


----------



## AFoundLady

when another option is touted better than you
when a promise morphs into later
when you can no longer trust the words someone mutter
when the shadow of disappointment slowly creeps in
refrain from letting in poison within
trust less and continue the journey forward
because when you worry less, you suffer less


----------



## AllTheSame

This little light of mine, I'm gonna let it shine.


Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady

trying as usual


----------



## ljubo

I am happy for the moment, drinking a soda.


----------



## AFoundLady

not happy with how things are right now. I miss the part of me that is agile, spontaneous, happy, sociable and "talented". It feels like living without passion coursing through your veins..


----------



## Kevin001

Alostgirl said:


> not happy with how things are right now. I miss the part of me that is agile, spontaneous, happy, sociable and "talented". It feels like living without passion coursing through your veins..


I miss your poems :serious:


----------



## AFoundLady

Kevin001 said:


> I miss your poems :serious:


roses are red
violets are blue
demon baes are kinda great
that's indeed true


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm ok.


----------



## SofaKing

I wonder how many people have jumped out their windows where I live...I live on the 32nd floor with operable windows. Don't even need to bother with removing a screen.

Seems a bit too easy, like having a gun around...and 100 percent effective, too.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my family can at least cooperate while the game is on.


----------



## momentsunset

Chris Pratt's butt in Passengers omg


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

I'm having a hard time lately. First time in a long time I've thought about using the poison that did this to me. Good thing I'd need a prescription, don't want to go back down that rabbit hole.


----------



## feels

This year for A-Kon I wanna finally cosplay Razputin from Psychonauts. The backpack will be the hardest part. I need a friend who knows how to sew lol. I also think I wanna do Kavinsky which should be really easy. I've never messed with body paint, tho.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

@Todd124

How was it so easy for you ..?


----------



## Amphoteric

So ill


----------



## Kevin001

So many people are getting sick, I need to watch out.


----------



## feels

^ I'm feelin' like **** today lol. I hoped it wouldn't get me.

I had a dream about my family that made me pretty upset. I've lost so many people to death that I guess I'm scared that the ones who are left will just lose interest and eventually leave too.


----------



## cosmicslop

Even though I am in my late 20s, people still ask me what high school I went to when they see my "I just graduated from HS" looking face. Looking young amirite. It's even irrelevant to ask me when did I graduate. Its almost been 10 years since the fact. That question is past me.

The only relevant question to ask me these days is if I need a drink. Yes I do. I want a mint julep please.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so blessed, forever grateful.


----------



## KelsKels

Oh man oh man... here at my grandpas house and we found a huge secret up in the attic...


----------



## millenniumman75

A thunderstorm in February


----------



## Kevin001

KelsKels said:


> Oh man oh man... here at my grandpas house and we found a huge secret up in the attic...


Body?


----------



## komorikun

Grandpa was a crossdresser?


----------



## KelsKels

Kevin001 said:


> Body?


No... it came in the form of my grandmothers genealogy chart. She wrote it before she got married to my grandpa, in the 40s, and I don't think they knew it existed. We now know why the family history use to be a little shady and many pictures are ripped out and names are changed in old photo albums.


----------



## catcharay

I think this is going to be my new thing, I certainly feel stronger today and the pitted feeling in my stomach is gone. I'm hopeful it can heal some of my issues that translate through my body.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm so glad I bought that snake plant to help purify the air. I can definitely feel the difference.


----------



## Genos

3655
shh its important


----------



## Kevin001

KelsKels said:


> No... it came in the form of my grandmothers genealogy chart. She wrote it before she got married to my grandpa, in the 40s, and I don't think they knew it existed. We now know why the family history use to be a little shady and many pictures are ripped out and names are changed in old photo albums.


Oh wow, interesting.


----------



## SofaKing

I think sidewalks should be mandated near roadways that are certainly considered major traffic corridors. I decided to get in some exercise where I could to a client site. Where I am visiting, there are no sidewalks and I had to walk along the grassway next to the road. Not ideal.

No wonder you can go to some places and see problems with health in America. We simply don't do enough to enable pedestrian traffic.


----------



## kivi

I didn't take my antidepressant almost for a week and I started to get lots of dreams everyday. I struggle to distinguish if something was an actual memory of mine or if it was a dream nowadays.


----------



## Cashel

Is Mr. Pibb actually anybody's favorite soda?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Cashel said:


> Is Mr. Pibb actually anybody's favorite soda?


 I used to like it many years ago but that was before I switched to diet sodas. Ever since then Diet Pepsi has been my favorite. I think I liked the heavy, syrupy nature of the Pibb flavor at the time. Now I'm more into the light and crispy nature of the Diet Pepsi. I don't really care for Diet Dr Pepper at all (which is pretty much what Diet Mr Pibb would probably taste like).


----------



## mt moyt

i need to find some money on the ground


----------



## christianbabe410

or find a money treat lol


----------



## christianbabe410

will today ever end I am so sick of work today


----------



## Cashel

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't really care for Diet Dr Pepper at all (which is pretty much what Diet Mr Pibb would probably taste like).


Sacrilege.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Cashel said:


> Sacrilege.


 Diabetes. Kind of have to make some sacrifices.


----------



## Spindrift

That feeling when you somehow get a hair in your mouth.

_getitoutgetitoutgetitoutgetitoutgetitoutgetitout_


----------



## Pongowaffle

I have been giving about 20% of my total income to this person for the past one year and a half. To show gratitude, this person has been giving me horrible attitude mixed with long bouts of cold silent treatment for the past several months. Bravo. Just Bravo! :clap


----------



## feels

Cashel said:


> Is Mr. Pibb actually anybody's favorite soda?


It's definitely in my top 5. Used to be my favorite. They served it at the Chipotle I used to work at so I drank a ****load of the stuff.

There are rare times where my SA just decides to take a nap and it's so, so nice. Today at work I just felt so comfortable with both customers and coworkers. Even answered the phone without that feeling of dread that just shoots through you. It made socializing fun instead of a pain in the ***. Really appreciate these kinds of days.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so emotionally drained.


----------



## AllTheSame

This one customer I helped today was a bit on the strange side (much like me). She hung out in this aisle for 15 freaking minutes, I swear to God. I was on the phone with my business unit manager for the entire time trying to figure out some things about one of our product lines. And she was pretty, and at least ten years younger than me. I don't have to help customers out (I don't work for the stores I do sales in) but I mean ffs, she was standing there for *forever. *So I casually asked her if I could help her find anything and I helped her and that was that. The thing is, there were other people around that could have helped her lol.

There is a 100% chance she was asking me because a store manager requested it. I guarantee it. I don't have to help customers out (esp if they're not asking about my products) but a a lot of the managers prefer we do that. That was so, so obvious that a manager was behind it. She was pretty, but she wasn't acting flirty in any way, wasn't talkative. Was standing around for 15 minutes for me to get off the phone, in the same aisle. My God how stupid and obvious can you be lmao.


----------



## Spindrift

Binging _Peep Show_ again. Now I've got _Flagpole Sitta_ stuck in my head.

_I'm not sick but I'm not weeeeellllll,
And I'm so hooooooooot 'cause I'm in heeeeeellllll!_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's only just occurred to me that that might be a factor


----------



## Kevin001

Omg seems like every girl I talk to wants me to be their baby's daddy. Like they see father when they look at me. Don't get me wrong I think I would be the best dad ever but financially its no way in hell I'm ready for a kid. Are all women in their late 20s/early 30s like this? Eager to have a child because that biological clock is ticking?


----------



## Mc Borg

Fayetteville 5th best place to live in the US. Cool.

http://www.usnews.com/info/blogs/pr.../us-news-unveils-the-2017-best-places-to-live


----------



## littleghost

We're getting a new fence. My barrier to the world is gone. The neighbors behind us are just THERE in their backyard with nothing between us. It's bad enough having the fence building guys back there. They seemed to need to take down the whole fence and leave it for several days, instead of building a new one right away. I live in the suburbs of Houston. Everyone has a 6 foot privacy fence on the back and sides to seal off all the neighbors. I miss my fence.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> 'why are you telling me? Should I get an adult?'
> 
> *child cousin enters room*
> 
> 'what's going on?'
> 
> 'nothing'
> 
> 'have you started without me?'
> 
> 'can you give us a second'
> 
> *censored bit*
> 
> 'what is this peer pressure? You're an independent financial adviser'
> 
> 'it's just not my passion anymore, let's hang out and look at some porn with grandpa'
> 
> 'oh god you're not crying are you? Should I hug you? Am I supposed to hug you? Shall I get mum? I don't know why you've told me. I'm not good at things.'


lol






This show is so painful but funny.


----------



## Genos

i can't tell if i've gotten ridiculously socially retarded or i am just becoming self-aware enough to realize just how socially retarded i've always been. the latter is sadder because it means i was never competent to begin with... and if so, the road to recovery is bleak and uncertain :x


----------



## Spindrift

If I don't return from the gym today, it's because my knee finally shattered like a delicate Christmas tree ornament. 

Bury me with my World of Warcraft Collector's Edition boxes.


----------



## Kevin001

Busy I guess, hmm.


----------



## AussiePea

I never realised when I signed up for this job how stressful it would be trying to source equipment in such a tight time frame. Suppliers taking forever to reply to emails is infuriating.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

The whimpering puppy (which, I read, is just another way that _these types_ try to get attention from others, ugh!) transformed back into his usual self as a smarmy, indirect and vindictive button-pusher. The uncomfortable, empathetic feelings are gone. Ah! 

Hmm, I also read that _these types_ are often this way, because they did not have freedom of expression in their development years, may have been abused, or be physically/mentally unwell and should be treated with understanding. *grumbles* Probably should, but... :/


----------



## Spindrift

"Feckless" is a really underrated word.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Damn, that was a good song. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"This is why I'm still a child. This is what I do all day, I sit at home ****ing up my furniture, so I don't become you."

'you're not going to new york'

'I am now it's booked'

'what did you tell him you're doing in New York? You're not doing anything in New York'

'I'll be sort of writing my play, and attending drama school'

'are you? Where are you gonna stay?'

'I read about this cool studio space in the Bronx full of actory type people. Quite Bohemian'

'Oh god. So you're going to be sleeping on a stranger's floor, pretending to write a play?'

'I imagine I'll be at Ben's most of the time.'

'do you wanna sleep with him or be him?'

'yeah both. That's normal isn't it?'


----------



## mt moyt

its interesting to read old posts from years ago and to see members that you see posting currently


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I love music.


----------



## jengem

It's late and i should get to bed but I can't sleep.


----------



## AllTheSame

I miss my kids. My plans are to hit some stores tomorrow, call it a day in the early afternoon, pack and go get them. I need some srs downtime aftet this week. My dad gave me movie passes for all of us again so maybe I'll take them to that cool theater with the recliners.

I also got my business cards in the mail today. Ffs, ffs, ffs. Now everyone is gonna have my number. I officially hate my boss. Me and the other three that got promoted weren't sure exactly what our titles are lol, and it says client manager. And that's kind of wierd to me. Comes with a lot more responsibility than sales associate. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## momentsunset

Thinking about a guy who probably is just using me. I want him to have romantic feelings for me but I feel like he's probably just interested in sex.
I wish I could be appreciated for the person I am instead of just a hole for someone to get off into.


----------



## Spindrift

"_That's why Wade was the best Heatle._"

I just got it. Oh my god.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

There are only two types of girls I'm attracted to: straight or taken. -__- **** me.


----------



## coeur_brise

^^I kind of wish I had a balance of male and female in my personality. If I was gay, would totally date. But then again how would I even know what it's like to be attracted to same sex..... Sorry, ignorant here.

Oh sweet sweet Lord, please let me sleep well and not wake up rested but with a headache. I only got 7 hours and I was bone-tired last night. Sweet Jesus help.


----------



## Spindrift

That was a rambling, jumbled mess. I need an editor.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got a Samsung Galaxy S7, basically THE best general smartphone currently available. It's fantastic - easily usable with a single hand and packed with oodles more power than even my PC, a battery that lasts a day and beyond, a beautiful screen that remains admirable in direct sunlight, and a camera that takes makes taking up photography _seriously _appealing. 
It's a technical feat, and a worthy redemption from 2015's slightly lackluster flagships.

I feel bad that I didn't pay for the bulk of the cost, though. My mom insists that I don't have to, but I know what that really means. It was >$300 cheaper than through retail, still brand new. Paying it off will be fast enough, and regular progress will bring me peace of mind.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to go out and do things today


----------



## cmed

"Out for Delivery" - 3 of the most exciting words in the English language.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lmao ikr.

This chick better be for real.


----------



## Mc Borg

I think my positive outlook has finally come to an end. It's time to embrace the big gloom.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom is so negative....I say how was your day....I get cursed out, etc. Its like no saving her, continue to pray I will.


----------



## komorikun

Wonder why so many of the trolls appear to be Eastern European. Are they all the same person or did some Russian website recommend SAS as a good place to troll?


----------



## mt moyt

yay 500th post


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can use the shift/hours but a nights off with the place to myself...that's a bit tough to give up. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## acidicwithpanic

My sleeping patterns have been screwed again, but at least it will help me stay up late to see the comet tonight.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Can my body just not betray me for once? God, I feel like ****.


----------



## Kevin001

Wrongwolfe said:


> Can my body just not betray me for once? God, I feel like ****.


:hug


----------



## AllTheSame

I took my kids to see "Sing" tonight, and it was actually pretty good, it was really funny.



There is some kindergarten humor in there. So be warned. But we knew that going in and it was funny. I had an awesome time with my kids tonight, we were dancing to some of the songs in our seats. The cast that did the voices is also pretty awesome. They did an amazing job.


----------



## millenniumman75

Getting a shower and going to bed.


----------



## Kevin001

If we don't talk on the phone today I'm done.


----------



## mt moyt

did an entire thread just get deleted?


----------



## Carolyne

mt moyt said:


> did an entire thread just get deleted?


Probably because I posted in it. Been gone for over a month, first post I make and the thread is deleted 5 minutes later.






I love this song


----------



## Crisigv

Wasn't supposed to be this way. :rain


----------



## Ominous Indeed

acidicwithpanic said:


> My sleeping patterns have been screwed again, but at least it will help me stay up late to see the comet tonight.


Comet? Tonight?


----------



## mt moyt

Carolyne said:


> Probably because I posted in it. Been gone for over a month, first post I make and the thread is deleted 5 minutes later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this song


i think it was siegfrieds comment to be honest, it was very rude


----------



## rockyraccoon

I feel so bad for those animals suffering on the SPCA commercials; literally ****ing heartbreaking.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Demon Soul said:


> Comet? Tonight?


You're late lol. It was last night.


----------



## rockyraccoon

acidicwithpanic said:


> You're late lol. It was last night.


I was just about to ask the same thing about when the comet is coming, lol.


----------



## SofaKing

I wonder how much longer I'll continue to accept my own pep talks...what will happen when I no longer believe my life is good enough?


----------



## Carolyne

SofaKing said:


> I wonder how much longer I'll continue to accept my own pep talks...what will happen when I no longer believe my life is good enough?


Well we all know what happens then so I guess you need something more permanent that a peptalk


----------



## SofaKing

Carolyne said:


> Well we all know what happens then so I guess you need something more permanent that a peptalk


You got that right...I'm hopeful, though...hopeful.


----------



## Carolyne

Infraction for Bigotry

Hi, see the bolded section below. That comes across as racist even if you didn't intend it to be, please think before you post something. Because Charmander apparently gave you a ban warning recently, a ten day ban is also being issued

Quote:



Persephone The Dread said:


> Not really, I guess I haven't compared people's walking speed much. Everyone in my family walks very quickly as well so it's hard to say. Everyone walks about 20% faster in London though, it's awkward adjusting after getting off the train.


*Yeah you don't want to be stuck behind a group of black people when you're late lol*. Technically every point was "true" as a stereotype or general trend, but he spins it off into a weird conclusion or guesses strangely about motivations for it, I'm seeing a lot of other people doing the same thing.

Bigotry
Any content which is deemed by the staff to contain racial, sexual, religious, or any other kind of bigotry will be locked, edited or removed. This includes excessive gender stereotyping and inciting or engaging in gender "wars".


----------



## Carolyne

Infraction for Inappropriate Content

You immediately changed your status back to that below, which is quite unacceptable. And you may also even be very close to being banned again, not just temporarily, but permanently from this site if the offences continue. 

Quote:

f*** off

Inappropriate Content
In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:

Content describing or advocating sexual or illegal acts, or that is obscene, indecent, harmful to others’ computers, or that violates the law in any jurisdiction is not permitted
Inappropriate language. The use of terms and language broadly acknowledged to be offensive or sexually explicit is not permitted. Using any method to avoid the swear filter is not allowed. This includes using asterisks (*) to block out some letters of a word that is obviously a swear word in the context of the sentence
Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban. Duplicating any posted pornographic image or link through quoting or any other method will result in an immediate temporary ban. Encouraging others to post pornographic content for any reason is not allowed.
Links. The content of the websites linked to must loosely meet the standards of Social Anxiety Support. The staff reserves the right to block links to websites that it feels are inappropriate for the users of Social Anxiety Support. Linking to porn will result in an immediate ban
SAS-related statuses, avatars, and profile pictures are only permitted to be used by staff members
Posting private conversations with other users is not permitted


----------



## Carolyne

In case anyone's wondering why I'm going to be permanently banned tonight, it's because I want my status to read "**** off"


----------



## mt moyt

Carolyne said:


> In case anyone's wondering why I'm going to be permanently banned tonight, it's because I want my status to read "**** off"


 thats pretty harsh


----------



## Kevin001

I'm always saying something dumb at the wrong time. No wonder why people leave me.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

*sighs* 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

Maybe I'll get into an accident and die tomorrow.


----------



## Spindrift

Brendan Fraser looks like he could go for a dry cleaning. Bit rough, dude.


----------



## noydb

Buck up, kiddo.


----------



## Kevin001

Note to self, women go crazy for guys that dress well.


----------



## tehuti88

Allow me to describe myself as best I'm able.

1. 5' tall.

2. Until recently, around 230-250lbs. I lost some weight in the hospital and went down to 195lbs, but maybe we should just round it up to 200lbs because it'll probably go up whenever/if I ever get better. (Due to surgery I'm suffering lots of unpleasant digestive issues--frequent diarrhea, nausea, painful gas, etc.)

3. Pasty pale skin; not fair, more like anemic/sickly. (I'm actually borderline anemic and I can't tan.) I've been ridiculed more than once for my skin tone.

4. High forehead, squarish looking in profile (goes straight up and then back).

5. ******/squinty eyes (going nearsighted).

6. Due to the above, I have a perpetual scowl, even when I'm in an okay mood.

7. VERY bad teeth--I didn't care for them for years. Deep yellow, multiple fillings and cavities, front teeth wearing down and getting new visible cavities  , very crooked (jaws too small, never got braces), plus almost all of the teeth on the lower left have been removed. Would get them all pulled and get dentures if the dentist would agree.

8. Getting white hairs already.

9. Receding/weak chin.

10. Wattle/double chin.

11. Flabby arms.

12. Large saggy breasts (at least a D cup, but flattish, not round) with numerous little scars/marks/bumps on them.

13. Potbelly. (Before I lost weight in the hospital, it hung so far forward I couldn't see my groin while standing in front of the mirror; now I can see it, though I can still cradle my belly in my hands.)

14. Lordosis--swayback. I have an abnormal curvature of my lower spine which exacerbates the size of my potbelly and hindquarters. It looks like I "have a stick up my a**."

15. HUGE rear end. This, and the way my spine makes it stick out, have been a source of ridicule for me.

16. Very wide hips.

17. Giant thighs, with the fat curving out over the knees and making my upper legs look weirdly shaped, like an animal's legs.

18. Fat calves.

19. Small but wide feet, which make my legs look even bigger.

20. Not sure how to describe it, but there's fat around my knees which makes it so I can't stand with my legs straight together, it's almost like I'm knock-kneed. It makes it look like my lower legs are bending away from each other at the knee.

21. Forward-sloping shoulders (probably due to my spinal curvature). I always look slouched.

22. Numerous small scars on various parts of my body, partly due to my habit of compulsively picking at healing wounds.

23. Several small but distinct scars on my abdomen from gallbladder surgery.

24. A VERY large scar starting at mid-abdomen and going down, curving around the navel, and continuing straight down into my groin; this scar has pinpoint scars running parallel along both sides due to the staples that held it shut, so it looks very Frankensteinish. This scar is due to bladder removal. (More on that below.)

25. Another, smallish but dark scar above the groin, from where a waste tube was removed.

26. A similar scar on the right abdomen, from where tubes were removed.

27. Another, larger, healing wound near the above (lower right abdomen), where a catheter was removed. There's still a tiny opening here but it should heal over. However, the wound was big enough to leave a large indentation in my belly similar to another navel, so it may remain looking like such permanently.

28. A stoma (permanent hole) in my abdomen, near the navel--in fact it looks like another belly button. (So currently, I appear to have THREE navels.) Since I no longer have a bladder, I now urinate by standing, placing a catheter in this hole, and letting it drain into the toilet. I have to keep a gauze patch taped over the hole the rest of the time, because I could leak urine all over myself if the internal pouch gets too full.

29. Oh, how could I forget?--numerous stretchmarks, varicose veins (I think), and purple spider veins.

30. Dark rings/bags under my eyes.

31. Blackheads on my nose. Hard to ever get rid of.

32. Occasional mild facial acne.

33. Hair gets lank and greasy (yet also staticky) if I go one day without washing it. Sticks out in every direction.

34. Lips almost always chapped/raw/slightly bleeding due to me compulsively peeling/chewing the dead skin off. My psychologist once worried I was dehydrated, they looked so bad.

I may come back here later and add on as I think of things, which I probably will. And these are just my physical characteristics.

...

So...is there any guy on Earth who finds all the above "hot"? :serious: Don't worry, I won't be mad if you don't.


(Not proofed yet.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lucky guy, she's good energy


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - I just might not need to take melatonin tonight


----------



## Spindrift

The only thing keeping me from baking bread as a hobby is the legitimate fear that I'd quickly eat myself into a floury and yeasty grave.


----------



## Blue Dino

She didn't walk today. But it's already 1am. Clear night skies and a full moon. Should I walk her?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Wish I had learned to play jazz sooner. I'm digging this bossa nova stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

I hate when people waste my time.


----------



## SparklingWater

Just started Wellbutrin and feel sick. I hope this person comes and gets the furniture like he's supposed to. I don't know my next move. Also I'm not sure when paranoia is just being realistic lol


----------



## Kevin001

Omg my mom is watching the first 50 shades of grey with the volume turned up.....lol.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> Omg my mom is watching the first 50 shades of grey with the volume turned up.....lol.


As long as her volume isn't turned up, just stay away.


----------



## Kevin001

SofaKing said:


> As long as her volume isn't turned up, just stay away.


Her volume? I already said it was up or are you talking about something else lol. Its ok though we're both adults, plus she'll get a taste of what bdsm is (sort of). Even though I would never discuss it with her.


----------



## momentsunset

That awkward feel when an ex you don't miss texts they miss you and you're super tempted to reply with "I miss firefly".


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm ashamed that I'm sad I didn't get validation. I know we need it in this life, but I still get weirded out when I get dissapointed. It's like I'v einternalized those weirdo's who always say that 'o person just wants attention.' Attention is a human need lol. Of course to crazy needy extents it's ****ty, but everyone wants attention.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I need to eat more fish for dinner and get some of that oily goodness. I'm cooking some salmon tonight for the first time in months. Problem is, fish is really expensive here apart from the canned variety.


----------



## SofaKing

JeanLucDiscard said:


> I need to eat more fish for dinner and get some of that oily goodness. I'm cooking some salmon tonight for the first time in months. Problem is, fish is really expensive here apart from the canned variety.


Yeah, expensive here too and salmon is my favorite fish to cook. If you cook it medium rare, its the best.

I guess you could look at it like going out to eat. Just do it once a week and as long as you're preparing it yourself, it'll be worth it.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

I'm just thinking about how I'm not a very courageous person in any slightly negative situation.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

SofaKing said:


> Yeah, expensive here too and salmon is my favorite fish to cook. If you cook it medium rare, its the best.
> 
> I guess you could look at it like going out to eat. Just do it once a week and as long as you're preparing it yourself, it'll be worth it.


That's a good way to look at it. I used to eat a takeaway meal once a week- I've now realised it's better to eat something tasty and healthy every once in a while.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

There are times when reading this forum is like watching someone beat a dead horse, with a broken record.


----------



## EBecca

I feel like something is going to change soon and I thinks it's great, but it also scares me. I'm afraid of the feedom, cause I have to know myself well to be able to feel free, otherwise I'll get lost. I don't want to get lost again, trapped, drowning im my chaos of thoughts. How do I wake up, look in the mirror and know it's me?


----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This show is so painful but funny.


I was surprised to see Ramsay Bolton lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Were said:


> I was surprised to see Ramsay Bolton lol.


Yeah I can't not see him as that character now unfortunately but before he was on Game of Thrones he was on a bunch of UK stuff and I think Misfits which is bigger I never watched that though.


----------



## SparklingWater

The impulse to justify my actions is so strong, but I keep reminding myself I don't owe anyone an explanation.


----------



## feels

My best friend of 10 years is moving to Georgia towards the end of March. I know she'll be happier being with her family but I'm pretty bummed. At least it'll give me an excuse to take frequent road trips lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I can't believe something like this exists. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## novalax

wow, procrastination really screwed me this time


----------



## Crisigv

Feels like I'm going through withdrawal, it hurts.


----------



## feels

Fanfiction app not available on iPhone 5c why this life so cruel


----------



## tehuti88

I'm really tired of being sick. :/


----------



## Wanderlust26

I never thought I would end up having so many plants. So far, I have a poinsettia, snake plant, and 6 small succulents. I wasn't interested in succulents before but the ones selling at the farmer's market are so cute and cheap I had to get them.


----------



## Spindrift

Beat PunchBeef. Flint Ironstag. Thick McRunFast. Blast HardCheese. Punch RockGroin. Slab BulkHead. Big McLargeHuge. Smash LampJaw.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I still miss those days when I had lived in Mission Viejo. I was unemployed and terrified, but I also have never felt so peaceful and present. It's as if there was something in the air that made you feel like there's not a single problem in the world. I love that wherever you drove, you were surrounded by trees, mountains, or fields. The roads weren't crowded and the city is so safe, I wasn't afraid to go for midnight walks during the summer. It's the only city I've ever fallen in love with.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The thing about staying sober is there's no mask or distraction from depression or anxiety, it's always right there at the surface simmering or bubbling over


----------



## Spindrift

I'm now averaging 1.51 posts a day since joining this forum.

If that were my blood alcohol content, I'd be dead! Or Russian.


----------



## noydb

I ****ed up at life big time. So many missed opportunities... It's really eating away at me lately.


----------



## Spindrift

I just love it when the microwave superheats the ceramic bowl while leaving the food ice cold.

*I LOVE IT!*


----------



## Blue Dino

I have another girlfriend/boyfriend couple moving in in the next few weeks. The guy seems like a tool, while the girl seems pretty aggressive and anal. I'm kinda worried about the girl for this reason.



Wanderlust26 said:


> I never thought I would end up having so many plants. So far, I have a poinsettia, snake plant, and 6 small succulents. I wasn't interested in succulents before but the ones selling at the farmer's market are so cute and cheap I had to get them.


I use to have a succulent phase. I got like a dozen of the cute little ones. But their novelty usually wears off once they get big or they start expanding in a huge clump. The thorny needle ones freak me out when they accidentally get knocked down. Now I just stick with orchids.


----------



## SparklingWater

Yup, feeling on guard. Not going down that rabbit hole.


----------



## Kevin001

I should of just gotten the girl's number, some experience is better than nothing right.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Blue Dino said:


> I use to have a succulent phase. I got like a dozen of the cute little ones. But their novelty usually wears off once they get big or they start expanding in a huge clump. The thorny needle ones freak me out when they accidentally get knocked down. Now I just stick with orchids.


Hmm...maybe it's because it is winter, but mine have remained small. Except for one I got from the grocery store that was ready to burst through the tiny pot. It looks like a spiky hurricane ready to swallow up everything. ^_^


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> I'm really tired of being sick. :/


:squeeze


----------



## komorikun

Spindrift said:


> I just love it when the microwave superheats the ceramic bowl while leaving the food ice cold.
> 
> *I LOVE IT!*


That annoyed me so much I started keeping a ceramic bowl in the refrigerator when I made a large batch of curry.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

All those discounts on chocolate are looking pretty good.


----------



## SparklingWater

Still buzzing from this medication


----------



## Aliiciia

I should have went to work today  oh well. I needed this mental break.


----------



## Spindrift

Cee Lo Green has lost his mind.


----------



## christianbabe410

I wish I was a little bit taller wish I was a baller wish I had girl if I did I would call her. Wish I had a rabbit, and a hat, and a bat and a six foot parlor.


----------



## christianbabe410

Actually no Im having a panic attack and am trying to ground myself again - my tool is Skee lo


----------



## Spindrift

christianbabe410 said:


> I wish I was a little bit taller wish I was a baller wish I had girl if I did I would call her. Wish I had a rabbit, and a hat, and a bat and a six foot parlor.


----------



## christianbabe410

yeah its a six foot impala lol


----------



## christianbabe410

if I was invisible then I could just watch you in your room
if I was invincible id make you mine tonight
if hearts were unbreakable then I could tell you where I stand
I would be the strongest man if I was invisible oh wait I already am.


----------



## Spindrift

I have an Australian birds calendar hanging up, and February is the Wompoo Fruit Pigeon. Looking at it always gives me a giggle. Poor little bugger.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Valentine's Day evening tomorrow. I wonder how empty the gym will be? 

I want to go. But I am afraid i will be the only non elder person there lol.

I will probably drive straight home after work. Park my car a few blocks away. Shut all of my curtains and binge watch stuff in pitch black. So my next door neighbors will think I am not home and out with plans.


----------



## Omni-slash

christianbabe410 said:


> I wish I was a little bit taller wish I was a baller wish I had girl if I did I would call her. Wish I had a rabbit, and a hat, and a bat and a six foot parlor.


...and my hair is starting to fade I should see a barber. My bars always get harder I go in no armor. Knee deep in blood nigguz be thinking im roy harper. You know that cracka from the show with the archer? This sh!t comes so easy they call me a rhyme farmer. And im tough as nails, i grew up with no father. I aint one of those crackas who graduated from harvard. Grew up with no milk, no rice or phone charger. Mom be cryin herself to sleep cuz she couldnt afford the larder.

Yeyeye, ayyo wanna give a shoutout to my homie Chris. He be keepin my back out heee ayoo its a tough life

I feel like gauging my eyes out though on a serious note. Lost my favorite pen and now I can't write to myself like a teenage girl.


----------



## catcharay

Chocolate binge is back.


----------



## kesker

Jesus, Flynn "has the full confidence" of the president and a few hours later he resigns? Pence has no idea he was lied to? Kellyanne is.....well....Kellyanne. Trump's at a loss for words? I'm not digging his first days in office. Someone somewhere has to pull something together. It's embarrassing and it might even be dangerous.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ok so in 24 hrs singles awareness day is over with. Let's move on. I went to the grocery store earlier and it was like people had lost their minds. It felt like I was the only one in the store who didn't have balloons (yes, balloons ffs) or flowers or candy. And I sort of looked around....and I was the only one lol.


----------



## noydb

Considering going to a Meet-up this week, but I'm anxious even thinking about it. Would it be worth going? It's sport related, so in my mind there's potential for me to make a real fool of myself. But it's a sport I enjoy so it might be fun? _But_ I won't know anyone there. Also it's a bit far. _But_ I won't be doing anything else? Plus, it's free. ARGH. I don't know!!!!


----------



## Kevin001

noydb said:


> Considering going to a Meet-up this week, but I'm anxious even thinking about it. Would it be worth going? It's sport related, so in my mind there's potential for me to make a real fool of myself. But it's a sport I enjoy so it might be fun? _But_ I won't know anyone there. Also it's a bit far. _But_ I won't be doing anything else? Plus, it's free. ARGH. I don't know!!!!


Do it!

If its basketball then you definitely have to do it. :laugh:


----------



## noydb

Kevin001 said:


> Do it!
> 
> If its basketball then you definitely have to do it. :laugh:


xD It's not basketball but now I'm curious if there are any meet ups like that nearby. That would be fun too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The day I remove myself from this fairytale called life I doubt it'll be a surprise to those who know me


----------



## Lyddie

Thinking about this girl I've got a massive crush on. :C


----------



## Blue Dino

Living between two daycare houses sure gets annoying. Especially when hordes of parents will come pick up the kids around early evening and parking in front of our driveway blocking our cars in or out.



Pogowiff said:


> Valentine's Day evening tomorrow. I wonder how empty the gym will be?
> 
> I want to go. But I am afraid i will be the only non elder person there lol.


:lol is that usually the trend with gyms on Valentines?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I want a hot chocolate, but I don't want to make so much noise in the kitchen fetching one. I feel like a d*ck.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My idiocy is astounding


----------



## Kevin001

Showing up to work out of uniform always makes me anxious, feel like people will judge my clothing choice.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Ah yes, this is very applicable when you're breaking into the Whyte and Mackay on Valentine's.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My friend sent me 26 little cakes for my birthday and a lot of them are lemon ones. 

(no it's not my birthday today, I missed the delivery before)


----------



## SofaKing

Coming home to an empty apartment is not sustainable.


----------



## mt moyt

i am growing to grow my hair out


----------



## littleghost

I got a job. What the hell was I thinking. I haven't worked in 25 years (I was a stay home mom). I've spent the last several years lounging at home doing nothing.

It all happened too fast. I decided Sunday that I really need to do something, so Sunday night I found something interesting in Indeed.... applied Monday morning, they called Monday afternoon and set up an interview for Tuesday morning. Hired and started training Tuesday evening. I just got back and my mind is like a whirlwind. Am I ready for this? Do i really want to do this? I have to talk to lots of people. I'm mostly working with kids....I love kids, but do I have the patience anymore? I imagined myself alone with a kid in a room with the door closed, but this place is open concept, a few divider walls and no real rooms. And for the training I have to practice everything I'm learning on the other adults, and treat them like they are little kids. That's weird. I can barely talk to an adult. I can talk to a kid. But an adult acting as a kid? I was there for like 6 hours this evening and I probably changed my mind 20 times if I was really going to do this or not.

I go back tomorrow... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

littleghost said:


> I got a job. What the hell was I thinking. I haven't worked in 25 years (I was a stay home mom). I've spent the last several years lounging at home doing nothing.
> 
> It all happened too fast. I decided Sunday that I really need to do something, so Sunday night I found something interesting in Indeed.... applied Monday morning, they called Monday afternoon and set up an interview for Tuesday morning. Hired and started training Tuesday evening. I just got back and my mind is like a whirlwind. Am I ready for this? Do i really want to do this? I have to talk to lots of people. I'm mostly working with kids....I love kids, but do I have the patience anymore? I imagined myself alone with a kid in a room with the door closed, but this place is open concept, a few divider walls and no real rooms. And for the training I have to practice everything I'm learning on the other adults, and treat them like they are little kids. That's weird. I can barely talk to an adult. I can talk to a kid. But an adult acting as a kid? I was there for like 6 hours this evening and I probably changed my mind 20 times if I was really going to do this or not.
> 
> I go back tomorrow... we'll see how it goes.


Can you give the best effort you can possibly give? If so, that's all you can do...whether or not that's good enough isn't up to you. Good luck...I hope you feel at least a little proud of yourself for trying.


----------



## Sagey

I should be doing my homework... GAWWWDDD


----------



## SparklingWater

@littleghost congratulations! sounds like a whirlwind process. it'll take some time to get used to, but you can do it!


----------



## SparklingWater

It was a good call to halve my meds. I still felt great all day (even w/ all themoving and flaky pple) and am now tired and can fall asleep! Perfect balance for me.

Also, i didn't think about it at all today, but now that i'm laying down alone in bed i really do wish i were in a relationship. There are some things I'm working on, but my focus will be fitness, work and a relationship. I feel like friends should be in there, but i think that pursuing the stuff I'm into i'll pick some up along the way. Next year I'll have a valentine. Calling it now!


----------



## feels

My boyfriend is perfect lol. I dunno how my dumb-*** got so lucky.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> My boyfriend is perfect lol.


What did the boy do? Spill it.


----------



## coeur_brise

I hope you fly high. Maybe it's what I wanted. Dismissing my problem with "I'm busy." It's probably for the better. Time for some tea.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm the loneliest person I've ever met


----------



## MsMidnightRose

kivi said:


> I didn't take my antidepressant almost for a week and I started to get lots of dreams everyday. I struggle to distinguish if something was an actual memory of mine or if it was a dream nowadays.


This is exactly what's been happening to me too

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## noydb

@littleghost Wow, congratulations on getting the job (and so quickly too)! No matter how it goes, you definitely should be proud of yourself. That must have been so scary, but you still got this far.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> What did the boy do? Spill it.


It's just everything. I mean, he does adorable **** all the time. Like he's made me a surprise cake after I was really sad one day. And like I'll mention something I want and I'll think he's not paying attention or anything but then 7 months later for Christmas he'll have gotten it for me plus all the other **** I mentioned throughout the year like wtf. But really just reflecting on how much he means to me and how I somehow got lucky and found what feels like a perfect match. Just feelin' sappy as hell.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> It's just everything. I mean, he does adorable **** all the time. Like he's made me a surprise cake after I was really sad one day. And like I'll mention something I want and I'll think he's not paying attention or anything but then 7 months later for Christmas he'll have gotten it for me plus all the other **** I mentioned throughout the year like wtf. But really just reflecting on how much he means to me and how I somehow got lucky and found what feels like a perfect match. Just feelin' sappy as hell.


Aww lol ok.


----------



## Unknown Trooper

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm the loneliest person I've ever met


Hey! Now you've met me and lost that title. Sorry!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm thinking do I crash out to Poltergiest or LoTR (I normally do LoTR as a ritual, I don't watch it, nor do I listen to it, but I set the computer to shutdown after the 4 hours playtime by which time I'm dead to the world and the sound of the computer turning off won't wake me up) ooor I might watch some youtube. Prison doc's are relaxing becasue it reminds me of how bad it COULD be. Or I might have another beer and watch or play a game, or lets be honest, I might touch my penis. 
Now I'm thinking "do I post this"?


Yea


----------



## Pongowaffle

I witnessed two bums fist fighting over a half drank plastic bottle of cheap vodka. Then one of them pulled out a steak knife. The other bum gave up and flee. But not before he pulled down his pants and urinate all over the prized bottle of vodka. Now no one gets the vodka.  

But wait, the victor bum didn't give a crap. He still picked up the urine soaked bottle of vodka and drank it.  A winner is you steak knife bum!


----------



## SilentLyric

I wonder if I will ever quit my job for real. again.


----------



## mt moyt

i wish i still had my turtle


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I want to get out of here but I've got nowhere to go


----------



## Virgo

Pogowiff said:


> I witnessed two bums fist fighting over a half drank plastic bottle of cheap vodka. Then one of them pulled out a steak knife. The other bum gave up and flee. But not before he pulled down his pants and urinate all over the prized bottle of vodka. Now no one gets the vodka.
> 
> But wait, the victor bum didn't give a crap. He still picked up the urine soaked bottle of vodka and drank it.  A winner is you steak knife bum!


Oh my god.. I know this should not be funny... but it's ef'ing hilarious. Is this real? I really would not be shocked. Thanks for telling this story. You have a way with words. :lol


----------



## SparklingWater

Pogowiff said:


> I witnessed two bums fist fighting over a half drank plastic bottle of cheap vodka. Then one of them pulled out a steak knife. The other bum gave up and flee. But not before he pulled down his pants and urinate all over the prized bottle of vodka. Now no one gets the vodka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, the victor bum didn't give a crap. He still picked up the urine soaked bottle of vodka and drank it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A winner is you steak knife bum!


Omg this forum is hilarious tonight. Dead


----------



## SparklingWater

Why can't I get to my blog from mobile. Anyway I'm feeling better people who replied lol thanks. Panic is a new sensation for me so I was pretty freaked out


----------



## Barakiel

I wonder if it's even possible for me to be an interesting person without embarrassing myself or making others uncomfortable.


----------



## SparklingWater

I HATE when a car is following me for like 20 miles and then gets off at the same exit and makes the same turns! Sometimes I feel like they're my road bestie, sometimes I think murderer. 50/50 lol.


----------



## SparklingWater

Barakiel said:


> I wonder if it's even possible for me to be an interesting person without embarrassing myself or making others uncomfortable.


Same!


----------



## feels

My best friend just stopped showing up/quit her job today and they fired another good friend of ours today as well and I'm wondering how the restaurant is gonna survive but also **** that place.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not diminished enough by anxiety & depression to qualify for any kind of assistance but in reality from the moment I step out the door I'm making myself suffer through awkward, nerve wracking, & embarrassing encounters until I can come home and be alone again. On my days off I don't even usually bother to leave home cause I'm so burnt out from forcing myself self out to work, what a life...what's the point?


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> My best friend just stopped showing up/quit her job today and they fired another good friend of ours today as well and I'm wondering how the restaurant is gonna survive but also **** that place.


Chipotle? Lol.


----------



## fluorish

I had baby fever so I made a down payment on a puppy?... cant wait to get her in a months time..


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Chipotle? Lol.


Yes, our store in particular was always getting **** on and always being told we weren't good enough and the majority of the time we didn't have nearly enough employees but none of the upper management gave **** or would help us. Anyway, still care about a lot of the people there and I know they're about to have to deal with a lot of crap. I'm surprised everyone hasn't just up and abandoned the place lol.


----------



## SparklingWater

What's with these black threads tonight?


----------



## Blue Dino

Doctor appointments always make me nervous. Especially if you are afraid of walking out of it with more worrying news.


----------



## Blue Dino

Pogowiff said:


> I witnessed two bums fist fighting over a half drank plastic bottle of cheap vodka. Then one of them pulled out a steak knife. The other bum gave up and flee. But not before he pulled down his pants and urinate all over the prized bottle of vodka. Now no one gets the vodka.
> 
> But wait, the victor bum didn't give a crap. He still picked up the urine soaked bottle of vodka and drank it.  A winner is you steak knife bum!


La Ciudad?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Ew, been having heartburn and chest pain everyday for almost a week now. Yet I'm so reluctant to go back to the doctor's because I know the drill: "it's just your anxiety," "find ways to relax," "there's not much we can do" (accompanied by no meds). I'd be lucky if I could find a doctor in this bs town that could actually take the time to examine me thoroughly instead of blaming my anxiety for everything.


----------



## komorikun

acidicwithpanic said:


> Ew, been having heartburn and chest pain everyday for almost a week now. Yet I'm so reluctant to go back to the doctor's because I know the drill: "it's just your anxiety," "find ways to relax," "there's not much we can do" (accompanied by no meds). I'd be lucky if I could find a doctor in this bs town that could actually take the time to examine me thoroughly instead of blaming my anxiety for everything.


Have you taken Tums?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

komorikun said:


> Have you taken Tums?


I've been taking Pepto bismol. It helps, but it usually takes a while for it to kick in, and I have to take more than one dose of it to see any improvement.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Yes, our store in particular was always getting **** on and always being told we weren't good enough and the majority of the time we didn't have nearly enough employees but none of the upper management gave **** or would help us. Anyway, still care about a lot of the people there and I know they're about to have to deal with a lot of crap. I'm surprised everyone hasn't just up and abandoned the place lol.


Haha. I know at my casino job we're losing a lot of people, several people leaving. Upper management is like we lose more and they're going to make us work 12 straight days and be off 12 straight......which I definitely couldn't do.


----------



## mt moyt

my new nike AF1s arrived today!! woooooooo


----------



## Pongowaffle

Atheism said:


> Oh my god.. I know this should not be funny... but it's ef'ing hilarious. Is this real? I really would not be shocked. Thanks for telling this story. You have a way with words. :lol


Yeah. I only saw the whole thing because I was hanging out in a Starbucks for a bit sitting next to the front window. But stuff like this is pretty common here. Still a spectacle.



Blue Dino said:


> La Ciudad?


Si.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Haha. I know at my casino job we're losing a lot of people, several people leaving. Upper management is like we lose more and they're going to make us work 12 straight days and be off 12 straight......which I definitely couldn't do.


Is everyone leaving because the pay is low? Maybe they need to give you guys raises.


----------



## komorikun

San Francisco has tons of homeless people. Like way more than LA even though LA has a warmer climate and a bigger population. 

And if you don't know any better you end up walking through heavily homeless areas. The Tenderloin is full of SROs and crazy homeless people. It is next to Nob Hill, one of the wealthier areas of SF. One street will be fine and another parallel to it will be super scary. All sorts of drug addicts and mentally ill homeless just hanging out on the sidewalk. Market Street, the main drag in SF, starts out really nice and full of business people. The closer you get to Civic Center....OMG.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Why is it almost 80 degrees in February? It's too warm for this time of the year.


----------



## IdleChiller1331

Currently thinking about how I don't deserve to have the ideal life I've always wanted because I'm not a normal, socially functioning human being. But other than that, I'm thinking of how bad I want some pizza, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

PhilipJFry said:


> Why is it almost 80 degrees in February? It's too warm for this time of the year.


Not sure where you're at but it's been unseasonably warm here too, basically spring in February, I've never experienced this before


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Is everyone leaving because the pay is low? Maybe they need to give you guys raises.


Just finding better opportunities, moving, or getting in trouble. But yeah a pay raise would be nice even though we got a huge one last fall.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I will eat you alive, I will eat you alive, I will eat you alive, I will eat you alive.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm pissed at the shoddy customer service I received at Australia Post today. I got served by a girl I went to school with, and it was painfully obvious that she was lamenting the fact that, of all people, she had to serve that one loner freak from school. How horrible! :O

Learn customer service, ugly *****. I could do a better job with somebody I'd like to see die.

This will be the third complaint I've lodged to a company this past week. Not acceptable. I might also consider letting Myer have one, too, for the unwanted judgement I received from some random employee when I was browsing. Sorry, but commenting on the fact that I'm "just walking around" isn't going to win you any customer service awards, guys.


----------



## MsMidnightRose

IdleChiller1331 said:


> Currently thinking about how I don't deserve to have the ideal life I've always wanted because I'm not a normal, socially functioning human being. But other than that, I'm thinking of how bad I want some pizza, lol.


Literally me lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphoteric

Pokemon Go has been updated and I've already caught two Ledybas in my apartment :lol


----------



## noydb

What and where is the 18+ section?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just heard some clips from Donald Trump's press conference on the BBC...all I can say is "unreal"...It's like those "careful what you wish for" stories you hear as a kid. I wonder how long before even some of the people who voted for him question his nonsense


----------



## Kevin001

It seems like people that suffer from SA are highly educated. I wonder if there is a correlation.


----------



## NotTheBus




----------



## AFoundLady

fed up. everyone uses each other. I'll be there when you need me and when I need someone, go ahead and discard me. Go ahead and pretend my feelings are as null as a piece of paper. The feeling of being used. Time and again and I see compassion being used up, devoured and thrown away. A one way street and honestly, it's so draining.


----------



## AFoundLady

a flight ticket to nowhere sounds desirable. Not doing my foul mood any good by ranting, I know. Nothing can be changed, the boat of life sails on when he have to adapt according to the motion of the sea. Definitely. I suppose when God created me, he added a dash of compassion and sensitivity in there but I feel too much, care too much and take everything personally and that backfires and then I end up getting hurt. No wonder I love isolation so much. Being away from everyone and shutting myself off. That's where I'm probably heading to and its so exasperating. Sometimes I'd think, if time was static, if air was non-existent and if particles ceased to mean something, humans probably wouldn't exist and we don't have to wallow in self pity and suffering. I suppose my suffering is self created because, in a way its what I created for myself by caring too much. So many people I personally know are suffering in some way. Well, that's ugly part of humanity, for sure. Sometimes it seems meaningless. The art of suffering that is. That feeling of emptiness, like a hole was just so tenderly and skillfully drawn in your soul. Etched so deep that no matter the actions you take, all that bounces back is that feeling of confusion and the sadder part is that its all wired in your thoughts. Rambling too much and I thing my words are starting to lose coherency with each sentence but I can't think or feel any coherence at all right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Alostgirl said:


> a flight ticket to nowhere sounds desirable. Not doing my foul mood any good by ranting, I know. Nothing can be changed, the boat of life sails on when he have to adapt according to the motion of the sea. Definitely. I suppose when God created me, he added a dash of compassion and sensitivity in there but I feel too much, care too much and take everything personally and that backfires and then I end up getting hurt. No wonder I love isolation so much. Being away from everyone and shutting myself off. That's where I'm probably heading to and its so exasperating. Sometimes I'd think, if time was static, if air was non-existent and if particles ceased to mean something, humans probably wouldn't exist and we don't have to wallow in self pity and suffering. I suppose my suffering is self created because, in a way its what I created for myself by caring too much. So many people I personally know are suffering in some way. Well, that's ugly part of humanity, for sure. Sometimes it seems meaningless. The art of suffering that is. That feeling of emptiness, like a hole was just so tenderly and skillfully drawn in your soul. Etched so deep that no matter the actions you take, all that bounces back is that feeling of confusion and the sadder part is that its all wired in your thoughts. Rambling too much and I thing my words are starting to lose coherency with each sentence but I can't think or feel any coherence at all right now.


:hug


----------



## AFoundLady

@Kevin001 thanks bro. needed that


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Np.

I still haven't got my taxes back yet..ugh.


----------



## momentsunset

Me and what I can do to please myself. Done bending over backwards for people for a while. I'm going to be selfish af, I deserve it


----------



## cosmicslop

When you find out a former love interest's friend of a friend is friends with a girl you know now, and she is in a relationship with a guy you remember helping you out at a store almost a year ago. My facial memory did a thing I didn't know I was capable of remembering. Also I'm quite yet to the sixth degree of Kevin Bacon though.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I tried to make stuffed bell peppers but it all went horribly wrong, and in the end it fell over in the oven so I got like pasta sauce and cheese and rice in the oven that I had to clean up and then in other places and it was so not worth it. I mean what was left of it tasted pretty good, I had limited ingredients too which wasn't ideal, but not good enough for that. 

I also couldn't light the match I wanted to light so ended up using the lighter that doesn't work properly on the hob (it doesn't ignite an actual visible flame anymore but you can kind of click it near the gas coming out and get it to light,) then lighting the match with the hob, then lighting the oven with the match (you can't see what you're doing otherwise.) All our kitchen appliances are falling to pieces, so the reason for this whole process would make more sense to you if you saw it. Also I have a slight phobia of gas + fire (though I'm OK using lighters,) and only recently lit a match for the first time. I'm a mess.


----------



## komorikun

Afreen88 said:


> I'm really disappointed that C's been permanently banned  I'll miss her posts, she was eloquent and interesting. I suppose she's lucky. This site's a ****hole.


Yeah, it's too bad. She gets banned meanwhile all these resident long-term trolls are here forever. I'd prefer people who get into numerous heated arguments over trolls any day.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

"It's as wide as an ocean but has the depth of a puddle, that's what this game is like" lol 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm drunk-happy. Soon I'll be drunk-sad. But in the meantime...wheeeeeeeee.


----------



## SofaKing

the cheat said:


> I'm drunk-happy. Soon I'll be drunk-sad. But in the meantime...wheeeeeeeee.


Enjoy it while it lasts...


----------



## SofaKing

There are moments when i wonder why I'm bothering to try and get into better shape. Seems like I might as well give in...


----------



## AllTheSame

This forum seems quieter, and with (slightly) less conflict and fewer personal attacks lately. Hmmmm. Trying to figure out why.....


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

AllTheSame said:


> This forum seems quieter, and with (slightly) less conflict and fewer personal attacks lately. Hmmmm. Trying to figure out why.....


*Personally attacks you*

*Yells outloud*

There, back to normal.


----------



## AllTheSame

the cheat said:


> *Personally attacks you*
> 
> *Yells outloud*
> 
> There, back to normal.


Lol...uhm...thanks?

Seriously. It does seem a bit quieter and calmer lately, with a lot less drama than normal. I'm sure as hell not complaining :laugh:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm currently on my 4th cup of coffee for today, and let me tell y'all; it isn't helping my current stress levels. Orientation week for university starts on Wednesday and I'm descending further into dread everyday. I'm not exaggerating when I say that if university doesn't go right for me, I will die. My soul simply can't handle more of the **** I went through at school for so, so many years. The idea of sitting idly, the crowd of people blurring through my teary eyes, makes me want to vomit. Likewise, the thought of being seen as inferior in any way, makes me want to scream until I pass out. I can't survive a second more of that. University has to be better. My life depends on it.


----------



## TryingMara

This sucks. As tired as I was, I was still looking forward to today. And I feel like I need it. And there's nicer, warmer weather. I don't even know what this is, just pissed that I got sick now.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Afreen88 said:


> Yeah, what's with that. I don't understand why they don't ban people like that.


They're technically not breaking any rules. Yet, they stretched the definition of the rules to ban her.

I've never had any issues with the mods, but it is annoying they're banning posters who contribute rather than the trolls.


----------



## tehuti88

It just slays me when somebody who has no problem ridiculing others without provocation, about things beyond their control, calls him/herself an "empathic" person.

...

(Unrelated to the above)


SamanthaStrange said:


> :squeeze


Thanks. :squeeze


----------



## feels

Today's my boyfriend and I's anniversary. We went to this retro arcade place near where I work. It was pretty awesome. Street Fighter is way easier on those machines and I kicked his *** over and over again. Also they had Crazy Taxi and I almost lost my ****


----------



## SFC01

I need to **** someone soon ! getting eyed all day walking round with my kids - could have ****ed any number of women on the spot


----------



## solasum

Why do I always forget that tomatoes are fruits?


----------



## SFC01

solasum said:


> Why do I always forget that tomatoes are fruits?


because they taste like ****


----------



## Benzoff

If I could go back 4 years, I would've never started taking alprazolam. F# this S#.


----------



## SFC01

Benzoff said:


> If I could go back 4 years, I would've never started taking alprazolam. F# this S#.


oh ****, feel for you - all the best !


----------



## SFC01

just turned on BBC news 24 - why the **** are they talking about c**t face trump again - why do they and Sky news interrupt UK news mid story to cross live to yanksville to watch that clown in action?


----------



## Benzoff

SFC01 said:


> oh ****, feel for you - all the best !


My thought just now was how kind that is of you to say :smile2:


----------



## SFC01

Benzoff said:


> My thought just now was how kind that is of you to say :smile2:


you're welcome fella, it came from the heart !!!


----------



## AllTheSame

My parents house is once again filled with kids, my kids, cousins. Is loud, but in a good way. Ffs I wish I still had that much energy. I'm watching five teenagers right now but there's not much I need to do to entertain them, my parents house has all kinds of toys, and they're entertaining me actually. They're trying to get me in on a three on four basketball game, for the second time today. Uggghh ffs I'm getting too olds for this lol. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## CNikki

Past incidents that makes me think as to why I didn't leave certain situations sooner rather than later.


----------



## Xenacat

PhilipJFry said:


> They're technically not breaking any rules. Yet, they stretched the definition of the rules to ban her.
> 
> I've never had any issues with the mods, but it is annoying they're banning posters who contribute rather than the trolls.


Who got banned?


----------



## Xenacat

Benzoff said:


> If I could go back 4 years, I would've never started taking alprazolam. F# this S#.


Why?


----------



## Benzoff

Xenacat said:


> Why?


Because it feels like I have wasted part of my cognition. My visuospatial memory used to be great, but now I don't even remember the color of a person's clothes in a picture. Plus learning languages... I'm currently learning Korean, but I don't remember anything after I have read it (words, that is. The script isn't a problem).

Anyway, I think I can manage to not take benzos again... at least for now. I just hope I'm strong enough to never take them again.


----------



## Neal

I'm beginning to think that I'll never really be at peace.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SFC01 said:


> just turned on BBC news 24 - why the **** are they talking about c**t face trump again - why do they and Sky news interrupt UK news mid story to cross live to yanksville to watch that clown in action?


Yeah I knew that would be the worst part as an outsider of him being the US president. One of the good things about the UK is not living in a country where he's president lol but then you still end up seeing his face all the time.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I sooo do not want to go to work tonight. Well at least I have tomorrow off.


----------



## Mc Borg

Somebody get @Worried Cat Milf back asap


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure if she is serious or not.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow that is a first, my avatar scares someone so much that they're afraid to post.


----------



## BlossomsToBones

I have to sleeeeeeep!!! The clock on my laptop shows 00:52.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Wow that is a first, my avatar scares someone so much that they're afraid to post.


The previous one? That was a pretty ugly/creepy avatar.


----------



## Mc Borg

Real life is boring.


----------



## Xenacat

I had a great day. Mani, pedi and massage. I feel good!


----------



## Zatch

Nyet. Idi nahoi cyka blyat.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> The previous one? That was a pretty ugly/creepy avatar.


Yeah Billy, I thinks its badass. :stu

But I changed it for this user......be happy! Lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn just realized this thread got moved lol. Isn't there like a few other what are you thinking threads in the sub forum already though? Interesting.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Damn just realized this thread got moved lol. Isn't there like a few other what are you thinking threads in the sub forum already though? Interesting.


Cool. I requested this. There is the "Random Thought of the Day" thread which seems identical to this one.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...would-make-sas-better-1961057/#post1088716641


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> Damn just realized this thread got moved lol. Isn't there like a few other what are you thinking threads in the sub forum already though? Interesting.


I think I read in one of the threads that people wanted to block just for fun, but they liked a couple of threads (this one included), so I assume that's why they were moved.


----------



## Memories of Silence

komorikun said:


> Cool. I requested this. There is the "Random Thought of the Day" thread which seems identical to this one.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...would-make-sas-better-1961057/#post1088716641


That's why I moved it.  I always wondered why it was in Just For Fun when it isn't really a game.

The Just For Fun section is staying.


----------



## Blue Dino

Mc Borg said:


> I think I read in one of the threads that people wanted to block just for fun


As much as I find some of the threads in there lackluster, lots of people seem to enjoy them. So it would be disappointing if this really happens.

I remember some that use to want that subforum gone because they felt the lighthearted threads are offensive to them when they want to be serious on here about their issues.


----------



## Mc Borg

Blue Dino said:


> As much as I find some of the threads in there lackluster, lots of people seem to enjoy them. So it would be disappointing if this really happens.
> 
> I remember some that use to want that subforum gone because they felt the lighthearted threads are offensive to them when they want to be serious on here about their issues.


I think people just want to put that sub-forum on ignore because it clutters up the recent posts. They're not going to get rid of it.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Cool. I requested this. There is the "Random Thought of the Day" thread which seems identical to this one.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...would-make-sas-better-1961057/#post1088716641


Yeah it was because of you lol. Its fine haha.


----------



## rdrr

Silent Memory said:


> That's why I moved it.  I always wondered why it was in Just For Fun when it isn't really a game.
> 
> The Just For Fun section is staying.


It could be a game if you try to guess who on SAS the person is thinking about.


----------



## mt moyt

I've been sleeping at 6am and waking up mid afternoon. this needs to stop ffs

at least the sun doesn't set so early anymore, so still got some daylight


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Wish I didn't worry about money so much sometimes.


----------



## momentsunset

Kinda thinking of going to the gym but kinda just want to stay in PJ's all day.


----------



## PhilipJFry

momentsunset said:


> Kinda thinking of going to the gym but kinda just want to stay in PJ's all day.


----------



## tehuti88

http://ojibwe.lib.umn.edu/

It has audio files! People saying how the words are pronounced! :O

Oh my goodness this is _awesome_.


----------



## SparklingWater

So... I guess I'm pulled over until traffic gets lighter and will drive my hobbled vehicle back home. At least the cover of dark will hide my embarrassment lol


----------



## tehuti88

I'm a woman. Definitely not attractive by a long shot, but that shouldn't matter, a woman is a woman and we're interchangeable. I thought all I had to do was step foot out in public and guys would be all over me! I also thought that the guy ALWAYS had to do the approaching, and I had to do absolutely nothing and I would have my pick of sexy alpha males who will treat me like s*** (because secretly, that's what I want). No effort on my part at all!

Now I'm told that if I want a boyfriend, I have to _work hard_ to get one? What is this? Is everything I've learned about my gender a lie, then...? 

...This is satire. I shouldn't have to say that, but...apparently my blatant sarcasm isn't quite as blatant as I'd thought, judging by some responses I get. I really wasn't meaning to be subtle. :|

Maybe if I phrased my posts like the above, the point would get across better.

Probably not.

...It's odd to me how a few dozen unlucky-in-love (i. e., desperate) (i. e., very few options) guys could talk about how they'd _never_ go for, say, a fat chick; but then if a fat chick says no guy would ever go for her, none of those unlucky-in-love guys believe her. Weird. The words are the same, but they only ever seem believable when they're coming from a guy's mouth.


----------



## Zatch

Weeeee~


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> Hey Elad!!! I missed you! I was mentioning your name every other post awhile back just to trigger your alerts so sorry if you came back to 20 quotes from me that didn't happen to have any relation to you whatsoever.
> 
> Lol. How have you been? Work/love/mental health/etc?
> 
> Things have been going up and down for me. I guess the biggest thing this year for me is that I'm in my first real relationship. I don't know how the f*** people call this easy, relationships are the hardest thing one can ever manage and this is coming from someone who breezed thru school with a 4.0+ GPA the works.
> 
> Been having sex/companionship/etc but have major low self-esteem, trust issues and jealousy and have kicked him to the curb recently but he keeps on coming back.
> 
> Elad........................................It's maybe the first time in my life where I wish I was normal. This is a beast.


Laaate reply

I appreciate you for that. I am shallow enough that seeing alerts brightens my day a bit, so thank you.

Things are going alright for me, everything is pretty stable atm just waiting the arrival of my first son next month (puppy obviously, chocolate labrador).

Happy to hear that your life is "normalising" and you're getting enjoyment out of it now even if it's hard, fingers crossed it's all still working out for you. 

Keep your head up chica


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I heard about the plane crash in the DFO shopping centre in Melbourne. Five people died. It feels weird because I've been to that place. As a kid, to be sure, but I've been there and have vague memories of the visit. I wonder what went wrong in that plane. I wonder what it feels like to be going about your day, only to spot a plane that is, at first, strangely close to the ground, and after a number of seconds in which your life flashes before your eyes, the last thing you ever see. And it'd never happen on a day where you, a mortal, anticipate it, either.

2017 hasn't been a kind year to Melbourne so far. You could even say it hasn't been kind to our world.


----------



## ariacwp

Why am I so nervous to talk to people about how I feel and what I think


----------



## Kevin001

I guess that went worse than I thought.....at least the experience was nice.


----------



## SparklingWater

I feel better overall on the meds. Not the buzzing high, not the horrible panicky low. Just a general lift in mood. I like. Is good.


----------



## tehuti88

:yawn Not interesting anymore, and honestly, rather stalker-y.

I've made my point that lies were being told about me...pretty lame ones at that, which even their creator didn't believe. I have better things to do with my time now.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> It's odd to me how a few dozen unlucky-in-love (i. e., desperate) (i. e., very few options) guys could talk about how they'd _never_ go for, say, a fat chick; but then if a fat chick says no guy would ever go for her, none of those unlucky-in-love guys believe her. Weird. The words are the same, but they only ever seem believable when they're coming from a guy's mouth.


(A few dozen women make fun of a man over a period of years.)
Other guys: "Wow, what b****es. I bet they're losers in life. Though I know how you feel, I'd be bitter too. :/ That's a lot of suffering to go through. I don't trust women much anymore either. You should ignore them and move on."

(A few dozen men make fun of a woman over a period of years.)
Other guys: "That's only a few guys who treated you like that, not all of them! Stop being bitter. Just ignore them and move on."

:|

...I don't so much hate the "Ignore them and move on" since that's really the only advice that applies to such situations...but why such different reactions to the same behavior?


----------



## tehuti88

I wish they would update the previous series guide for the Valentine's Day creatures.


----------



## sandromeda

death, magic, and loneliness


----------



## SparklingWater

Is this really all medication or have I lost my mind? The world is so much brighter and I'm feeling a lot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's only a bronze series warlock but it's my first guitar & it's awesome having it playable again


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Seriously, today, the awesome people reward goes to the security guy who locked me back in inside my house. 

I managed to forget my keycard inside my place, and then of course I couldn't get back in. I had to call security and they sent a guy who for whatever weird reason offered to write "keycard not working" instead of "keycard forgotten inside" on his report as the reason he came here. It would have cost me 100 dollars but now I might get it for free...


----------



## Nitrogen

There's a guy at work who can't be quiet for more than five seconds without having to make some sort of noise, whether it be tapping his feet against the desk, whistling, getting up and wandering around, talking to himself (unless he thinks I can hear and am very eager to reply with headphones on). It's incredibly irritating, given that I'm already sensitive to sound as is. He's nice but dude can't just shut up.


----------



## SparklingWater

My senses are so heightened and sharp compared to my baseline it's crazy. I can't believe this is normal and what I've been missing out on for f.ucking 30 years.


----------



## HobbitInHell

Wishing my laptop was working so I didn't have to struggle to use this forum on this stupid modern phone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

We got a phone call to say my grandad died (mum's dad,) he had alzhiemers for a very long time. My mum was crying but she said she was relieved because it's an awful way to live and he's been in a bad state for a long time now. She said that she'd been planning to go with her brother tomorrow to visit because he's always too uncomfortable going alone, she goes often herself though, and after she explained that my brother started crying because he'll never get to go. But I didn't cry it was upsetting to hear, but, I don't know. My emotional reactions to things never make much sense.


----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> We got a phone call to say my grandad died (mum's dad,) he had alzhiemers for a very long time. My mum was crying but she said she was relieved because it's an awful way to live and he's been in a bad state for a long time now. She said that she'd been planning to go with her brother tomorrow to visit because he's always too uncomfortable going alone, she goes often herself though, and after she explained that my brother started crying because he'll never get to go. But I didn't cry it was upsetting to hear, but, I don't know. My emotional reactions to things never make much sense.


My condolences to you and your family, how bad was his alzheimer's?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Were said:


> My condolences to you and your family, how bad was his alzheimer's?


Thanks it was pretty bad and for a long time (over a decade.) By the end, he sort of talked like a young child and much of what he said made no sense, and then he got taken into a home a couple of years ago and by that point he also had a lot of trouble often with physical things. It's a really disturbing illness.


----------



## novalax

Persephone The Dread said:


> We got a phone call to say my grandad died (mum's dad,) he had alzhiemers for a very long time. My mum was crying but she said she was relieved because it's an awful way to live and he's been in a bad state for a long time now. She said that she'd been planning to go with her brother tomorrow to visit because he's always too uncomfortable going alone, she goes often herself though, and after she explained that my brother started crying because he'll never get to go. But I didn't cry it was upsetting to hear, but, I don't know. My emotional reactions to things never make much sense.


I'm sorry to hear that. I can empathize with what you are going through. My grandad also had Alzheimer's.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm so rusty, I used to be on the ball, in fact, every aspect of my life is rusty


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm getting more comfortable with my job. In fact, there's a huge, huge difference between how I felt six weeks ago, as opposed to now. I have a better sense of what's expected, for one thing, ffs. It took my boss and her boss quite a while to even get that part of this new position nailed down. The whole feeling everyone got (myself and the three other client managers) is that this was just put together in a "fly by the seat of your pants" kind of way. I mean, I understand they created four brand new positions that didn't exist before, but ffs, it's almost like they just made it up as they went along. Even the VP in charge of it all (the boss of my boss of my boss). He changed our job descriptions in huge, huge ways, just a few weeks ago. Instead of managing one product line we're managing multiple.

Anyway I know exactly what's expected now, with a few minor exceptions and I'm getting nothing but positive feedback in the last two weeks. So. If this doesn't work out it's not from lack of effort, or drive or determination, or know how from me. If it doesn't work out it's just because it's not a good fit for me. But so far so good.

One of the other client managers in Austin was struggling earlier this month and I haven't talked to her since. I hope she's doing better, hope she's getting a handle on things now. I think she probably has. I think it took all of us about six weeks to really get into the groove. Just because we had all these expectations, and zero training really, and no information. I feel better about things now, a lot better.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

novalax said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I can empathize with what you are going through. My grandad also had Alzheimer's.


Thanks, yeah it is a horrible condition.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Persephone The Dread said:


> We got a phone call to say my grandad died (mum's dad,) he had alzhiemers for a very long time. My mum was crying but she said she was relieved because it's an awful way to live and he's been in a bad state for a long time now. She said that she'd been planning to go with her brother tomorrow to visit because he's always too uncomfortable going alone, she goes often herself though, and after she explained that my brother started crying because he'll never get to go. But I didn't cry it was upsetting to hear, but, I don't know. My emotional reactions to things never make much sense.


Have you lost anyone close to you before? I lost my last three grandparents over the last few years. When the first one passed away, I didn't know how to react. I didn't know if there was something wrong with me because I didn't cry, but I eventually realized it's just the way I process. I was emotionless and empty for a few days.

Alzheimer's is such an awful disease. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

PhilipJFry said:


> Have you lost anyone close to you before? I lost my last three grandparents over the last few years. When the first one passed away, I didn't know how to react. I didn't know if there was something wrong with me because I didn't cry, but I eventually realized it's just the way I process. I was emotionless and empty for a few days.
> 
> Alzheimer's is such an awful disease. Sorry for your loss.


My other granddad in 2009, I cried a little at the funeral because of the atmosphere, but I didn't react particularly badly to it either before or even later. Or the same way my other family members did. Not completely empty but just I dunno the emotions are kind of there and negative, but blunted? I guess it would be different if it was say my brother or one of my parents as well.


----------



## Kevin001

Welp I won't be talking to you anymore. I sent you like 3 texts and you didn't respond all day. I say I'm done tonight tired of you ignoring me. You say I had work but I sent you those texts BEFORE work and you didn't even hit me with an ok.....I'm done. You can't be available when I want you but you expect me too? Nah. Enjoy your life.


----------



## tehuti88

I was really hoping for better from him this time. Sigh. No surprise, I guess.


----------



## tehuti88

And WTF is that all about, seriously. :| I really don't get people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

For many years now I've found gas masks cool (in a kind of post apocalyptic way,) but recently I've noticed a lot of posters have this as an avatar. Maybe I'm just more aware of this pattern now but I can think of several recently.


----------



## rdrr

Fighting out of the southpaw stance is better I think. You can circle away from the orthodox fighter's right hand, and land inside leg kicks easier.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

I'm so disappointed in myself.


----------



## Barakiel

I've known for a long while now that I'm basically wasting my life, but it's only been starting to hit me fairly recently I guess 'cause of how college and stuff is going. :blank


----------



## Blue Dino

I came home to find 8 large jugs of Carlos Rossi wine sitting on the kitchen floor. :stu



Persephone The Dread said:


> For many years now I've found gas masks cool (in a kind of post apocalyptic way,) but recently I've noticed a lot of posters have this as an avatar. Maybe I'm just more aware of this pattern now but I can think of several recently.


Meh. A reaper in a cloak looks much cooler.


----------



## SparklingWater

It's weird to me that someone with an illegal room without permits that breaks multiple code violations, with illegal tenants he's not supposed to have, who's lied, been petty, snooped and inconvenienced his tenants multiple times, with a mistress and a new baby he's trying to keep secret from his f.ucking wife, would really push the issue of rent from a model tenant staying an extra week. Hmmm. I feel something, something bubbling up inside me that feels suspiciously like a few calls to the city and an email to his wife. He's either dumb or likes to play with fire. I know I come off as sweet but I can be far from it. Especially because he just pettily changed the wifi password. We'll see if I feel the same tomorrow.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> Welp I won't be talking to you anymore. I sent you like 3 texts and you didn't respond all day. I say I'm done tonight tired of you ignoring me. You say I had work but I sent you those texts BEFORE work and you didn't even hit me with an ok.....I'm done. You can't be available when I want you but you expect me too? Nah. Enjoy your life.


Have you fell put with that girl you met?

You probably don't remember me, but I was called Brum Hiker from England, when I joined here last year, and you met that girl and I met my friend around the same time.

She's ignoring me at the mo and it's getting to me.

I went from staying at her moms house with her for 5 day's just before christmas, and we had another really good time after meeting multiple times, to being back on the net and her ignoring me because of my issues.

Been just over two months since I last saw her, and it's bloody modern day life stresses that are getting in the way.

Life would be so much easier if we didn't have the stress and time being consumed by work and study.


----------



## CWe

Really can't wait to cook some hot pockets and cover them in ranch dressing


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> Have you fell put with that girl you met?
> 
> You probably don't remember me, but I was called Brum Hiker from England, when I joined here last year, and you met that girl and I met my friend around the same time.
> 
> She's ignoring me at the mo and it's getting to me.
> 
> I went from staying at her moms house with her for 5 day's just before christmas, and we had another really good time after meeting multiple times, to being back on the net and her ignoring me because of my issues.
> 
> Been just over two months since I last saw her, and it's bloody modern day life stresses that are getting in the way.
> 
> Life would be so much easier if we didn't have the stress and time being consumed by work and study.


Oh hey, I know you were talking to that one girl that was having issues with people harassing her or something. Anyways yeah me and my ex split up since. Hmm best of luck to you.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> Oh hey, I know you were talking to that one girl that was having issues with people harassing her or something. Anyways yeah me and my ex split up since. Hmm best of luck to you.


I'm not talking about her mate.

I never met her, she was bat****, and thank god I only knew her for a couple of weeks and she never turned up.

Has it completely ended with your ex mate or is there still some hope?

Man, I wish I was one of those people who could just move on quickly and try with others, but I'm not.


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> I'm not talking about her mate.
> 
> I never met her, she was bat****, and thank god I only knew her for a couple of weeks and she never turned up.
> 
> Has it completely ended with your ex mate or is there still some hope?
> 
> Man, I wish I was one of those people who could just move on quickly and try with others, but I'm not.


Hmm I still wonder about that user though, seemed like she had real issues. Anyways yeah we've moved on, still friends though. Just have to keep moving forward.


----------



## komorikun

realisticandhopeful said:


> It's weird to me that someone with an illegal room without permits that breaks multiple code violations, with illegal tenants he's not supposed to have, who's lied, been petty, snooped and inconvenienced his tenants multiple times, with a mistress and a new baby he's trying to keep secret from his f.ucking wife, would really push the issue of rent from a model tenant staying an extra week. Hmmm. I feel something, something bubbling up inside me that feels suspiciously like a few calls to the city and an email to his wife. He's either dumb or likes to play with fire. I know I come off as sweet but I can be far from it. Especially because he just pettily changed the wifi password. We'll see if I feel the same tomorrow.


Do you live in the same house together? What is the setup? How much more rent is he asking for?


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I'm going out to the pub for the second night in a row with a friend, honestly I think I need to go out more to feel more comfortable in social environments. Eventually I will be able to approach strangers. Baby steps though.


----------



## Nitrogen

Feel disheveled and lethargic. A lot of things going on. Just want to crawl into a dark room and sleep for days. This year started badly right off the bat, but hopefully it'll get better, every day I'm here I'm working toward it I guess.

And to top it off I got a $50 parking ticket at school because my permit was on the "wrong side" of the windshield - it was fully visible. **** off. I'm not paying it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I've done some electrical modifications in my room and as a result my living environment has become a tad hazardous. Like there's a chance that I die in a fire.


----------



## kombustible

That I swore I'd never come back here


----------



## Overdrive

geraltofrivia said:


> I've done some electrical modifications in my room and as a result my living environment has become a tad hazardous. Like there's a chance that I die in a fire.


NF C 15-100, safety first brah.


----------



## Merkurial

I need to finish some things before going to sleep...


----------



## HobbitInHell

Thinking about how much over time I have been put in for. It's great for the money sake, but fear it may be too much mentally for me to handle. Disappointed I won't get to spend the whole week with partner due to work, and really craving a Dr Pepper bottle but can't get any as have no money so have to get some some point after midnight. Which involves going out when I ache with sore blistered feet in the dark all alone and not getting back until some point in the morning. Not very fun for me, am looking forward to sleep tonight.


----------



## SparklingWater

I feel a little discouraged today. Even though I'm bummed it really highlights how far I've come over the last 2 years. Havent felt this low in a while so yay? Lol. I just feel like the most boring dud today. This conversation stuff is kicking my butt. I'm learning but it'll obviously take time. Longer than I'd like, far sooner than I'd expect. Yea yea yea I know lol


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm I still wonder about that user though, seemed like she had real issues. Anyways yeah we've moved on, still friends though. Just have to keep moving forward.


She had bad physical health, but she was also potentially dangerous and the type of person to get you into a whole heap of ****!

She was trouble basically and refused to take any responsibility for the problem she mentioned here.

She was the kind of person to cry rape if you pissed her off enough imo.

I felt sorry for her, but you can't have anything to do with people like that.

Her history was not good. The people she has associated with were BAD people!!!!

**** that!


----------



## KelsKels

Person: Why don't you talk very much?
Me: Well I honestly don't care about you at all and I don't have the patience right now to pretend to be interested in anything you say to me.
What I actually say: Oh idk I guess I'm just introverted 

Sometimes I think I just don't like people.. but there are some rare gems out there that I do like speaking with.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## RestlessNative

Some guy's yelling "oh Karen!" outside. Like every 5-10 seconds.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Every single car in a stretch of 3 blocks have their side windows shattered and their tires slashed. This is the third time this has happened within the last 6 months.


----------



## komorikun

I was looking at this:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/list/?order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30

Who are these two? They have a huge post count but I don't know anything about them.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/paris744-85449/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/humandestiny-674874/


----------



## tehuti88

Maybe I should just take four potassium before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## novalax

I fixed a big problem today, feels good


----------



## BaseballLover

One of my only friends in high school, who was almost my huge crush, just moved to a new school across the city.


----------



## slyfox

I need to find more things to focus on. I am literally almost doing the same as sitting around watching grass grow. I was just thinking of going to bed so I can wake up early and turn the lights for my aquarium plants on :doh I keep wanting days to pass by quicker so I can see if they are growing.

As I'm getting older, I definitely don't need to be hoping for life to pass even faster


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I could have burned the place down by forgetting the small space heater on for hours while I was at work, thank the gods nothing happened, never again!


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> She had bad physical health, but she was also potentially dangerous and the type of person to get you into a whole heap of ****!
> 
> She was trouble basically and refused to take any responsibility for the problem she mentioned here.
> 
> She was the kind of person to cry rape if you pissed her off enough imo.
> 
> I felt sorry for her, but you can't have anything to do with people like that.
> 
> Her history was not good. The people she has associated with were BAD people!!!!
> 
> **** that!


Hmm interesting.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Overdrive said:


> NF C 15-100, safety first brah.


No. Money first. That's why I have used some cheap stuff for the modifications and it's these cheap stuff that I'm afraid might burn me in flames.

Also that regulation thingy was in French :bah
If I get roasted in flames it'll be your fault for not providing safety instructions in a language that I can understand.

Also, though unrelated, last night I dreamed I had bought a small drum set. I guess that was a leakage from your dreams.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

That was unexpected, wow.


----------



## cmed

Can I just not do today? I've been up for 2 hours and 10 things have already gone wrong.


----------



## SparklingWater

Man of your word-really? Affair with a baby, illegal **** every day, manipulate to get your way. Wow some people really buy into their own mythos.

It really hurts me to see you in pain, but I know you can hold your own.

How am I jealous of you? Talk about jumps in logic. Geez brain be easy. Back to reality.

Also trust your gut lol. You knew she was flirting with you. Why did you question it? Cause you didn't want to make any assumptions lol


----------



## Overdrive

geraltofrivia said:


> No. Money first. That's why I have used some cheap stuff for the modifications and it's these cheap stuff that I'm afraid might burn me in flames.
> 
> Also that regulation thingy was in French :bah
> If I get roasted in flames it'll be your fault for not providing safety instructions in a language that I can understand.
> 
> Also, though unrelated, last night I dreamed I had bought a small drum set. I guess that was a leakage from your dreams.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol, post some pictures, i'm curious about it.
Well Mr.Geralto , u should know that French norms and regulations are the best :duck .
It's really nice that you had a dream about me last night, i'm flattered.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm wonder if I'd should set pics to private? Not like anyone that goes on that site could judge but still just paranoid someone irl will recognize me judge. Hmm.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Overdrive said:


> Lol, post some pictures, i'm curious about it.


It's a DIY WiFi-controlled lights project. 
This plate thing is the top of my room's lamp. Fortunately it has this plate at the top of it and I can put this stuff in it without them being visible.
The white thing with the antenna is the WiFi module. The other thing in the back that is barely visible is the relay switch that turns the lights on/off when the WiFi module tells it. And there's the power adapter in the left. 
It's the power adapter and the relay that I'm afraid might catch fire. Because the power adapter is a cheap one I had bought for my old phone. It is supposed to charge a phone, not to be plugged in 24/7. And the relays I have no idea how reliable they are.










This is another angle:












> Well Mr.Geralto , u should know that French norms and regulations are the best :duck .












Here's a screenshot of the web interface that controls the lights. It's only available in Persian because Iran has the best on/off switch button texts. 



> It's really nice that you had a dream about me last night, i'm flattered.


It wasn't about you 
It was about a small drum set. I said it was a leakage from your dreams because I suppose you are always dreaming about musical instruments


----------



## SparklingWater

I have to begin doing things differently. I am sick of the life I'm living. It's so empty and devoid of meaning. I need to live with more intention. Even doing one thing differently each day is moving in the right direction. Sick of the same freaking patterns from 20 years ago still playing out today. I'm just done.


----------



## Overdrive

geraltofrivia said:


> It's a DIY WiFi-controlled lights project.
> This plate thing is the top of my room's lamp. Fortunately it has this plate at the top of it and I can put this stuff in it without them being visible.
> The white thing with the antenna is the WiFi module. The other thing in the back that is barely visible is the relay switch that turns the lights on/off when the WiFi module tells it. And there's the power adapter in the left.
> It's the power adapter and the relay that I'm afraid might catch fire. Because the power adapter is a cheap one I had bought for my old phone. It is supposed to charge a phone, not to be plugged in 24/7. And the relays I have no idea how reliable they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another angle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the web interface that controls the lights. It's only available in Persian because Iran has the best on/off switch button texts.
> 
> It wasn't about you
> It was about a small drum set. I said it was a leakage from your dreams because I suppose you are always dreaming about musical instruments


Great project you got, you must have a lot of fun doing those stuff. Amazing man 

Worst case scenario the relay or the adpater makes a short cut and your house circuit breaker switch off your room, so no worries imo. Or you can build a circuit breaker for 5V devices :stu.


----------



## Overdrive

geraltofrivia said:


> It wasn't about you
> It was about a small drum set. I said it was a leakage from your dreams because I suppose you are always dreaming about musical instruments


hehe i know  .


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Overdrive said:


> Great project you got, you must have a lot of fun doing those stuff. Amazing man


Thanks 
Yeah it was fun. But a huge pain in the *** at times. Recently I get too angry at myself too soon. I make the slightest mistake and I really want to smash my head to the wall. I hit myself a lot during this project lol.
But it's almost complete. It's been working for a few days now without any problem. *knocks on wood*
It just needs some slight improvements.



> Worst case scenario the relay or the adpater makes a short cut and your house circuit breaker switch off your room, so no worries imo. Or you can build a circuit breaker for 5V devices :stu.


Yeah hopefully nothing dangerous will happen.



Overdrive said:


> hehe i know  .


----------



## Elad

When your mother is staying with you for a few days before leaving the country but still manages to rustle through things and throw them out despite not being empty. 

Haha. 




















please stab me.


----------



## probably offline

^ @Elad long time no see, old sport!

re-watching Girls and this scene still is everything to me(they cut a few seconds off at the end :<)


----------



## Elad

@probably_offline 

Yes indeed old sport. However don't you call me old sport.

(oh god I'm 27 now)


----------



## KelsKels

When you meet your tattoo artist and they have msi playing in their shop... you know they're the one.


----------



## Xenacat

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm wonder if I'd should set pics to private? Not like anyone that goes on that site could judge but still just paranoid someone irl will recognize me judge. Hmm.


Me too......


----------



## SofaKing

We get it, man. You're god's gift to the world because you're awesome in every way. Sheesh.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Man, that was so awesome. That was the highlight of my day.


----------



## Kevin001

Xenacat said:


> Me too......


I'm talking about a completely different site than here. Pics here I don't care, if people found out about my SA oh well.


----------



## Mc Borg

I will live in Brooklyn one day.


----------



## Cyclonic

Dying in my sleep


----------



## Mc Borg

PhillyD on Joe Rogan?

*brain explodes*


----------



## mt moyt

just wondering...

@Valley, @Valiant Scout
how come i always see you guys on the recent visitors of peoples profiles?


----------



## TryingMara

I'm trapped and feel betrayed. I'm annoyed by just about everything at work. I don't see things ever improving.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> I'm trapped and feel betrayed. I'm annoyed by just about everything at work. I don't see things ever improving.


:hug


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> :hug


Thanks Kevin


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Thanks Kevin


Psst....stop making me worry about you. :b


----------



## Valiant Scout

mt moyt said:


> just wondering...
> 
> @Valley, @Valiant Scout
> how come i always see you guys on the recent visitors of peoples profiles?


I like to stalk a lot of people, how bout dah?


----------



## Nitrogen

I need new clothes, specifically pants. None of the jeans I bought last year fit me anymore... too big. I don't really have a lot of money to spend on clothes though, hopefully I'll find cheap stuff on ebay or whatever.


----------



## mt moyt

Valiant Scout said:


> I like to stalk a lot of people, how bout dah?


ur making rufus paranoid


----------



## Valiant Scout

mt moyt said:


> ur making rufus paranoid


Who's Rufus, m8?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Rum, my old pal... we meet again.


----------



## Mc Borg

the cheat said:


> Rum, my old pal... we meet again.


I could go for some rum right about now. :grin2:


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Mc Borg said:


> I could go for some rum right about now. :grin2:


If you're cool like me and you live with your parents, steal some from your dad...that's what I'm doing. Wheeeee, life!


----------



## SparklingWater

Yea...No. No to all that. Lol. I value my sanity.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

1) From birth, I've lived a sort of charmed life, I guess. I am also doomed, depending on how you look at it. - appreciate what you have?...even if it's 'alternative' and, perhaps, coming to a scary end.

2) Everyone is starting to pile on again. Some want to rub me the wrong way on my political views and my gender. Some want to push my buttons on old stoooopid gossip and what I'm doing with my life. Others still, want to push me into talking about the bully when I'm trying to avoid such topics and keep my nose clean. The bully seems to be trying to draw me back in so he can inflict damage more efficiently like before. More still, others are just the same as they always were and need to feel superior to me, but show a need for my love. They _have_ my love, even if I don't bow and scrape before them. It's not in my nature. Why is all this happening all at once right now?

Slipping one in - You need to find the line. Responsibilities to the company are fine and all, but life and body is more important than business. _She_ knew that and acted appropriately. If you believe that, don't be such a coward. If you stay strong (and I know that you are capable), you'll survive the decision.

3) Technology sucks!

4) The news scares me.

5) I'm failing miserably.

6) Oops! I meant, "happy happy joy joy!" 

Hmm, remembering old friends...the good old days.

Yeppppp.


----------



## feels

Wanna watch ASMR in that Cinemark XD


----------



## SparklingWater

So f-ing glad I caught this. Rereading convos? lol. I was about to have it bad.


----------



## Crisigv

Pretty obvious to me that no one wants me around when they leave me so fast. Or I say they can go, so they're like "ok bye". Doesn't mean I actually wanted you to go. I'll never stop feeling bad about it. I suck.


----------



## SparklingWater

Please let these people show up and take this furniture.


----------



## SparklingWater

The sooner I am out this house the better.


----------



## SilentLyric

no brekfest.


----------



## SparklingWater

Appetite suppressant kicked in! Yessss! Food is not appetizing in the least. It's a miracle!

Also they showed up for the furniture! Yes a good day.


----------



## komorikun

Those "Ask ___ anything" threads are rather boring. Mostly just get one word or one sentence responses. Nothing juicy.


----------



## Marko3

Pasta and bean chilli!

yummy Mami!


----------



## Karsten

komorikun said:


> Those "Ask ___ anything" threads are rather boring. Mostly just get one word or one sentence responses. Nothing juicy.


It depends on the quality of question, I guess?

I'm actually shocked at how much attention they get. I would think people would be sick of them by now, lol.

I'm thinking about making a grilled cheese sandwich. It's been a while since I had one, lmao.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> Those "Ask ___ anything" threads are rather boring. Mostly just get one word or one sentence responses. Nothing juicy.


I made another one recently and it died after two pages, I'm not sure if I would have wanted it hanging about forever though. A couple of years ago when people were doing it before I made one and it got really long (I didn't want to bump that one though so made a new one,) I did make some long responses this time but very few people asked me anything personal. My longest post was just saying my opinions on globalisation (because someone asked) :/ I am quite boring though.


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> I made another one recently and it died after two pages, I'm not sure if I would have wanted it hanging about forever though. A couple of years ago when people were doing it before I made one and it got really long (I didn't want to bump that one though so made a new one,) I did make some long responses this time but very few people asked me anything personal. My longest post was just saying my opinions on globalisation (because someone asked) :/ I am quite boring though.


Nah, you're never boring. I guess I like it when the thread gets personal. But people seem to like to ask all these goofball questions. Some OPs do respond when I ask personal questions but some seem to be put off by it. Maybe they prefer the goofy questions.


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> Those "Ask ___ anything" threads are rather boring. Mostly just get one word or one sentence responses. Nothing juicy.


If I had one my responses would all be like at least half a page long. ops

Probably for the best I'm too chicken to start one.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I made another one recently and it died after two pages, I'm not sure if I would have wanted it hanging about forever though. A couple of years ago when people were doing it before I made one and it got really long (I didn't want to bump that one though so made a new one,) I did make some long responses this time but very few people asked me anything personal. *My longest post was just saying my opinions on globalisation (because someone asked)* :/ I am quite boring though.


I noticed that, and that's similar to one of my fears of what would happen if I started such a thread, I'd get asked these weird impersonal questions about things I don't understand or have no real opinion on (if I got asked anything at all), and then it would awkwardly die. ;_;

...

What I'm thinking about right now is a very obvious yet very dedicated troll. Ugh, what do they get out of it? Like we can't see right through it. Even I can, and I suck at detecting trolls.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh. So now they're coming to get the rest tomorrow morning. I'm annoyed I wasted the day waiting on them. However happy to have a few extra hundred in my pocket for stuff I wasn't using.

Overall good day


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> Nah, you're never boring. I guess I like it when the thread gets personal. But people seem to like to ask all these goofball questions. Some OPs do respond when I ask personal questions but some seem to be put off by it. Maybe they prefer the goofy questions.


Yeah I think some people might not be expecting certain questions when they make those threads, or are maybe just bored and want to kill some time but then don't feel comfortable responding later.



tehuti88 said:


> I noticed that, and that's similar to one of my fears of what would happen if I started such a thread, I'd get asked these weird impersonal questions about things I don't understand or have no real opinion on (if I got asked anything at all), and then it would awkwardly die. ;_;


I think some people are uncomfortable about asking certain questions so they ask something generic. Someone asked a question in my thread, and when I got around to answering it they'd deleted it. But it might be that they felt they had an answer after looking through my other posts in the thread. I think that's more likely given the way they phrased it didn't suggest they cared what I'd think, and I'm pretty sure that poster is perma banned now too lol.


----------



## SparklingWater

Well there's a f-ing problem. Why can't life be easy.


----------



## Crisigv

Not too sure my company is enjoyed anymore.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Well my battery life is 30%, just as soon as I clicked on this thread.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg

komorikun said:


> Those "Ask ___ anything" threads are rather boring. Mostly just get one word or one sentence responses. Nothing juicy.


Where is your AMA? I have a few questions.  Jk.
@tea111red
That's neat that she opened up to you like that after having negative experiences with her in the past. I'd keep in touch.

I actually felt good today.


----------



## tea111red

Mc Borg said:


> Where is your AMA? I have a few questions.  Jk.
> 
> @tea111red
> That's neat that she opened up to you like that after having negative experiences with her in the past. I'd keep in touch.
> 
> I actually felt good today.


they weren't exactly negative experiences. she's just one of those blunt and honest kinds of people that points stuff out (her sister described her as having "no filter") so i would be on edge about her saying something "negative" about me while i was working w/ her relative. she never really did (well, nothing that would be considered horrible, i guess) and has actually said nice things, but still.... it was and is always like waiting for the inevitable w/ her...or something.

(lol, i shouldn't be as bothered because i'm kind of like the way she is, too, but still...)

i guess you have to be good at letting stuff roll off your shoulders w/ people like her (and me, i guess... lol).


----------



## Mc Borg

tea111red said:


> they weren't exactly negative experiences. she's just one of those blunt and honest kinds of people that points stuff out (her sister described her as having "no filter") so i would be on edge about her saying something "negative" about me while i was working w/ her relative. she never really did and has actually said nice things, but still.... it was and is always like waiting for the inevitable w/ her...or something.
> 
> (lol, i shouldn't be as bothered because i'm kind of like the way she is, too, but still...)
> 
> i guess you have to be good at letting stuff roll off your shoulders w/ people like her (and me, i guess... lol).


Ah, I see. And yeah, I've been around people like that too and it is uncomfortable. :lol You never know what they're going to say or when. The worst people to be around with SA imo, lol.


----------



## novalax

I guaranteed myself an A on my accounting midterm


----------



## The Library of Emma

i want to sugar binge so badly. -_-


----------



## novalax

The Library of Emma said:


> i want to sugar binge so badly. -_-


Treat yourself!


----------



## komorikun

Mc Borg said:


> Where is your AMA? I have a few questions.  Jk.


I'm afraid what I might get asked, so it's not happening.


----------



## Mc Borg

komorikun said:


> I'm afraid what I might get asked, so it's not happening.


So you just want to read about other people's juicy stories? xD


----------



## The Library of Emma

novalax said:


> Treat yourself!


aw no xD where's support when i need it?


----------



## novalax

The Library of Emma said:


> aw no xD where's support when i need it?


uuuhhh, I mean dont treat yourself!

(but treat yourself)


----------



## komorikun

Mc Borg said:


> So you just want to read about other people's juicy stories? xD


I've already shared too many juicy stories on this forum.


----------



## SparklingWater

Men- does not compute


----------



## Blue Dino

See a great deal on a desktop computer. Now I am thinking whether I should just jump on it, or wait later to build a better one for a bit more money. Of course I don't really know how to build a computer, so if I go that route, I will have to wait for someone to gradually do that for me and the whole process will likely take a good several months. With the nature of what I am doing, I really could use a new one right now.


----------



## ShadowOne

Blue Dino said:


> See a great deal on a desktop computer. Now I am thinking whether I should just jump on it, or wait later to build a better one for a bit more money. Of course I don't really know how to build a computer, so if I go that route, I will have to wait for someone to gradually do that for me and the whole process will likely take a good several months. With the nature of what I am doing, I really could use a new one right now.


then several months from now there will be another computer that will be better for a bit more money. Computers are frustrating like that

Just have to bite the bullet IMO, depending on what youre using it for


----------



## ShySouth

I should probably take the Christmas tree down. But I like sitting in the dark with just the tree lights on. It's peaceful.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I'm worried about my dog.  He hurt his leg (it's probably nothing bad) and now I'm scared something will happen to him because my other dog died a few months ago.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

On the bus home from work I was the only passenger and when the driver stopped to get a coffee from Tim Hortons he offered to buy me something. I declined but thanked him for offering, cool he offered though, nice guy


----------



## coeur_brise

I thought this was supposed to be in the fun section? I got nothing. I really want to "break on through to the other side." And have someone let me stand next to their fire. Then I'll "light their fire" and be an L.A. woman with Mr. Mojo Risin. Next to ol Jimi in heaven.


----------



## tea111red

what happened today (or yesterday) in my real life feels surreal now.


----------



## Blue Dino

ShadowOne said:


> then several months from now there will be another computer that will be better for a bit more money. Computers are frustrating like that
> 
> Just have to bite the bullet IMO, depending on what youre using it for


Yeah I am told to just build one from scratch since the parts will be better and I know what I am getting. Verses buying a complete one, I dunno what parts are being used and that might be crappy and not last as long. Ehh I think I might just jump on it.



Canadian Brotha said:


> On the bus home from work I was the only passenger and when the driver stopped to get a coffee from Tim Hortons he offered to buy me something. I declined but thanked him for offering, cool he offered though, nice guy


The bus driver is allow to stop in the middle of his route for a coffee run?


----------



## SparklingWater

Trying to be kind and understanding to myself when I'm truly just dissapointed and discouraged by the way my mind works.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blue Dino said:


> The bus driver is allow to stop in the middle of his route to stop for a coffee run?


It's one of those things that people do, it's not 'allowed' technically. He told me what he was doing and I said I didn't mind as it was a quiet night time route, I'd just got off work & knowing he still had time to go while I was the only passenger that would be home in 10 minutes....Anyway, I've been on routes where the driver would cruise along fast/early so there would be 5 or 10 minutes to grab lunch from a cafe he/she likes or whatever, it happens


----------



## Blue Dino

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's one of those things that people do, it's not 'allowed' technically. He told me what he was doing and I said I didn't mind as it was a quiet night time route, I'd just got off work & knowing he still had time to go while I was the only passenger that would be home in 10 minutes....Anyway, I've been on routes where the driver would cruise along fast/early so there would be 5 or 10 minutes to grab lunch from a cafe he/she likes or whatever, it happens


I've never been on a bus late at night as a lone passenger like that. So that's actually interesting to know this happens. No clue bus drivers would do this too given they drive a big bus around. But I have seen empty buses on occasion parked in front of convenient stores or restaurants before, so I guess that explains it too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blue Dino said:


> I've never been on a bus late at night as a lone passenger like that. So that's actually interesting to know this happens. No clue bus drivers would do this too given they drive a big bus around. But I have seen empty buses on occasion parked in front of convenient stores or restaurants before, so I guess that explains it too.


That was the first time it's happened to me at night and I've only witnessed it a handful of times but on the slower routes it's common for bus drivers to wait at stops for a spell if they feel they are early on their timing so I've noticed that some will pick a stop where they can pop off for a coffee or snack or whatever at times


----------



## SparklingWater

JFC. When did I become such a girl lol? I've got too many squishy heart bits going on for no good reason. I think it's cause I've gotten older and _way more certain_ of what I want so when I see something (that seems) really, really like it my heart gets all weird and excited. But it's upsetting me right now. Whatever- self awareness for the win right? Well self awareness sucks


----------



## SparklingWater

F*** When did I become an adult? I'm all sensible and reasonable and rational and pragmatic and anything else that means realistic. Must've happened in the past 3 years when I wasn't watching too closely. Brain, look at you all mature and s.hit. So f-ing smug with your good decision making. Have to say I'm as proud as I am angry. I'm prangry.


----------



## SparklingWater

Avoidant or intelligent? The world may never know lol


----------



## The Library of Emma

why can't i just keep a neutral face in public, my face hurts from so much smiling


----------



## tehuti88

*Donald Trump's latest attack on the media was riddled with blatant contradictions
Hunter Walker Fri, Feb 24 11:44 AM PST . *

President Donald Trump began his speech at the Conservative Political Action Conference on Friday with a lengthy rant railing against what he dubbed the "fake news." After weeks of bad headlines, *Trump suggested the "dishonest media" falsified stories about issues in his administration by using made-up sources.

But hours earlier, Trump had denounced "leakers" of "classified information," implying that the sources were, in fact, real.*

"And I want you all to know that we are fighting the fake news. It's fake! Phony! Fake!" Trump said. "A few days ago, I called the fake news the enemy of the people and they are. They are the enemy of the people because they have no sources. They just make them up when there are none."

Trump often used the media as a foil during his presidential campaign last year. His attacks have intensified this month as his administration has faced a raft of reports on internal turmoil and alleged improprieties. Most recently, on Feb. 14, the New York Times published an article that claimed some of Trump's associates and members of his campaign team "had repeated contacts with senior Russian intelligence officials" in the year leading up to the 2016 presidential election. CNN followed that up with a report released in the wee hours of Friday morning that said White House Chief of Staff Reince Priebus asked the FBI to refute the Times story and the agency's deputy director refuted his request. If Priebus actually made such a request it would appear to violate restrictions on the White House communicating with the FBI about ongoing investigations.

*While Trump's CPAC speech accused the media of having phony sources, just a few hours before his speech, in a pair of tweets he suggested the CNN story came from "leakers" within the FBI and included "classified information."*

"The FBI is totally unable to stop the national security "leakers" that have permeated our government for a long time. They can't even&#8230;&#8230; find the leakers within the FBI itself. Classified information is being given to media that could have a devastating effect on U.S. FIND NOW," Trump wrote.

Trump began his assault on the media while boasting about the standing ovation he received as he walked on stage.

*"You know, the dishonest media, they'll say, 'He didn't get a standing ovation!' Trump said, adding, "They will say he never got a standing ovation. They are the worst!"

Trump did indeed receive a standing ovation at the gathering of conservative political activists.*

The president went on to note that the media "didn't think" he "would win" last year's presidential race. He then referenced a Washington Post story published on Feb. 9 that claimed Trump's former national security adviser, Michael Flynn, privately discussed sanctions against Russia with that country's ambassador to the United States late last year during the presidential transition. While Flynn initially denied discussing sanctions with Moscow, the Post's story cited "nine current and former officials, who were in senior positions at multiple agencies at the time of the calls." Flynn's conversations could have been a violation of laws against private citizens communicating with foreign governments that are in conflict with the United States. *In his speech, Trump suggested the paper's sources on the Flynn story did not exist.

"I saw one story recently where they said, 'nine people have confirmed.' There are no nine people," said Trump. "I don't believe there was one or two people."

Oddly, immediately after claiming the nine sources did not exist, Trump then claimed to know the people who had spoken to the Post.

"I know the people. I know who they talked to," he said.*

Though Trump claimed the Post story was false, the president fired Flynn four days after the story was published. White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer said Flynn was dismissed because of concerns he had "misled the vice president and others" when he initially denied discussing the sanctions with the Russian ambassador. As Trump finished his speech, Washington Post Executive Editor Marty Baron released a statement arguing Flynn's firing "confirmed" the paper's story.

"Everything we published regarding Gen. Flynn was true, as confirmed by subsequent events and on the record statements from administration officials themselves. The story led directly to the general's dismissal as national security adviser. Calling press reports fake doesn't make them so," Baron said.

After his shot at the Post, Trump continued by railing against the backlash against a tweet he sent on Feb. 17 where he blasted the "FAKE NEWS media."



> Donald J. Trump
> ✔ ‎@realDonaldTrump
> 
> The FAKE NEWS media (failing @nytimes, @NBCNews, @ABC, @CBS, @CNN) is not my enemy, it is the enemy of the American People!
> 4:48 PM - 17 Feb 2017


(cont.)


----------



## tehuti88

(cont.)



tehuti88 said:


> *Donald Trump's latest attack on the media was riddled with blatant contradictions
> Hunter Walker Fri, Feb 24 11:44 AM PST .*


In his speech, Trump argued those who criticized his comments as an attack on the press missed the nuance in the message.

"The dishonest media did not explain that I called the fake news the enemy of the people. The fake news, they dropped off the word fake," Trump said. "All of a sudden, the story became the media is the enemy. They take the word 'fake' out."

The tweet specifically mentioned the New York Times, ABC, NBC, CBS and CNN.

Trump insisted he's "not against the media."

"I'm not against the press. I don't mind bad stories if I deserve them. And I tell you, I love good stories," Trump said, adding, "I don't get too many of them."

Trump declared the media should not be allowed to use anonymous sources.

"They shouldn't be allowed to use sources unless they use somebody's name," Trump said. "Let their name be put out there. Let their name be put out."

Typically, the press uses anonymous sources in reporting information from people whose jobs could be in danger if they were identified. Often, granting anonymity is the only way to get people inside government to share information that their superiors do not want publicized. Anonymous sources have exposed a raft of information about Trump's first few weeks in office including Flynn's contacts with Russia, the allegations other members of his campaign were also in touch with Moscow last year, the story about Priebus' communication with the FBI, and details of extensive infighting among White House staff.

*"Let them say it to my face!" Trump declared. "Let there be no more sources."

But both the president and his staff have at various times asked for anonymity in interactions with the media. Just about an hour before Trump took the stage at CPAC, White House staff held a "background briefing" to push back on the story about Priebus' conversation with the FBI. The ground rules called for identifying the sources as anonymous "senior administration officials." Reporters who covered Trump during his career as a real estate developer say he obscured his identity in conversations with them by pretending to be his own publicist. Those reports were confirmed by a recording obtained by the Washington Post last year where Trump falsely described himself as a publicist named "John Miller." And in late 2012 when he was still promoting so-called "birther" conspiracy theories that President Barack Obama was born outside the country, Trump infamously tweeted that he received information from an anonymous "extremely credible source."*



> Donald J. Trump
> ✔ ‎@realDonaldTrump
> 
> *An 'extremely credible source'* has called my office and told me that @BarackObama's birth certificate is a fraud.
> 4:23 PM - 6 Aug 2012


As Trump continued at CPAC, he acknowledged there are "some great reporters around."

"But there are some terrible, dishonest people and they do a tremendous disservice to our country and to our people," Trump said.

To prove his point, Trump cited the media's reporting on polls that failed to predict his victory in the very close presidential race last year. *While he initially said he would "not even mention names," after the crowd roared, Trump revealed the media outlets he was referring to: CNN, CBS, ABC, and NBC.*

"We have to fight it. They're very smart, they're very cunning, and they're very dishonest," Trump said.

Trump noted many critics claim his shots at the press are an attack on the First Amendment.

*"They say that we can't criticize their dishonest coverage because of the First Amendment. You know, they always bring up the First Amendment," he said. "And I love the first amendment. Nobody loves it better than me. Nobody!"*
*
The president praised the First Amendment for giving people "the right to criticize fake news and criticize it strongly."* He concluded his discussion of the media by suggesting the corporations that own many major media outlets have an unfair influence on coverage.

"Many of these groups are part of the large media corporations that have their own agenda," Trump said. "And it's not your agenda and it's not the country's agenda. It's their own agenda."

Once he was finished with the press, Trump launched into what that was essentially the same stump speech he delivered throughout the presidential campaign and at his post-election rallies. Trump relived his victory in the Republican primary, attacked his former rival, Democrat Hillary Clinton, and touted his plans to crack down on illegal immigration, among other things.

*"The support for me was a record, as you know, not only in terms of numbers of people, but percentages of those numbers that voted for Trump. So I want to thank you folks &#8230; amazing outpouring. And I will not disappoint you," Trump said.
*
*Trump did not actually receive a record number or percentage of votes in last year's election.*

https://www.yahoo.com/news/donald-t...ed-with-blatant-contradictions-194409911.html

...

I'd post this in a more relevant thread but it'd just be sniffed at as "fake news," even though the proof is right there.  If anyone in a relevant thread sees this they're free to re-post.


----------



## Kevin001

Did I say something wrong?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

coeur_brise said:


> I thought this was supposed to be in the fun section? I got nothing. I really want to "break on through to the other side." And have someone let me stand next to their fire. Then I'll "light their fire" and be an L.A. woman with Mr. Mojo Risin. Next to ol Jimi in heaven.


Then at "The End of the Night" you can aboard the "Ghost Ship" and take an "Easy Ride" onto "Love Street". Hehe.


----------



## tehuti88

Flip, flop, flip, flop, flip, flop.


----------



## SparklingWater

O! Surprisingly easier than I thought. What a big deal l made out of nothing.


----------



## AllTheSame

*sigh*

I miss the old SAS, where we talked about real issues, where we actually tried to help each other out.
I miss Winekitty
I miss Atticus.
I miss Leonardess.

Ffs

No, no I tell myself...no...you should be grateful, you should thank the gods for what you have right now. Right, lmao?


----------



## Were

I'm watching the Oscars, Jimmy Kimmel tweeting at Trump was funny.


----------



## tehuti88

Watching the Oscars because my mother really wanted to see it. They played a musical cue I recognized but couldn't place and it's been driving me batty trying to figure it out, I even Googled "Oscars musical cues" and went to Twitter and saw that everyone else is really confused about their choices. But couldn't find the song I was thinking of.

Played the notes over and over in my head. Drove me nuts and drove me nuts and drove me nuts and then my brain remembered that the music faded to silence after those notes, and then I remembered a child's voice started whispering and the music got ominous--and then it struck me. "The Poet & The Pendulum" by Nightwish. A 14-minute-long song by a Finnish symphonic metal band.

No _way_ in hell was that what they were playing, but it was the exact same notes. Weird. :| I wonder what song it actually was?


----------



## tehuti88

Watched a rerun of _Saturday Night Live_ last night. And now watching Emma Stone on stage, all I can think is, "Wanna see me eat this _gross_, stinky _hot dog_...?" :lol


----------



## cybernaut

I gotta find another place to move to by next month.

The rent here is too damn high...


----------



## tehuti88

What. The. *F***. *Just happened on the Oscars?? :wtf


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When people say non-gender-conforming instead of gender-non-conforming. I've seen two people do this recently. What up with that?


----------



## Steve French

Feeling rather depressed, or maybe it is anhedonia. Restless. Can't seem to find anything to occupy my mind to any great detail. When I went through my usual routine today it was like I was an automaton. At first I put it down to the niacinamide I took earlier today. It seemed to start around then. Then it occurred to me that at that time it had been some hours since I had hit the pipe, and thought maybe I was getting a bit too reliant on that one again. Further to that, my thoughts on the matter shifted to my lack of sleep the previous night. Then to my lack of sleep the previous however many months of nights, caused by my excessive drinking. I drank from Wednesday or so all the way to Saturday, and in the mornings was popping phenibut to ease the post-drink anxiety. I need to find a productive hobby or something, this routine is hurting.

On another note, doesn't the oscars look rather more multicultural this year compared to the last?


----------



## farfegnugen

I actually just watched the Academy Awards for the first time in a long time. They screwed up the announcement for best picture giving it to LaLa Land when Moonlight actually won. I think we get another recount.


----------



## tea111red

http://variety.com/2016/biz/awards/oscar-nominations-2016-diversity-white-1201674903/

http://ew.com/awards/2017/02/26/oscars-2017-black-acting-winners/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I overheard my mom speaking to a friend on the phone saying she's lonely today. In all these years and with her intense involvement with the church I thought she was content: It really made me sad. Maybe I can watch some movies with her or perhaps go to church the odd time despite my apprehension to it


----------



## SparklingWater

I can't tell whether I had feelings or just felt starved of connection and good conversation. I wish I could cause depending on the answer i'd do 2 very different things. In all reality it's likely a bit of both, but I'm beginning to think it was far more the latter. Feeling understood was really intoxicating (and foreign to me) and I think I misinterpreted it for something else. I need more of that, feeling understood, or any of that really lol, IRL. 

Life is so annoying sometimes, but I love little things and situation s that kind of force you to question yourself and make change. I wish I had clarity before I took action though. What can I say flakey person gon flake. But really, when was the last time I felt sure of any decision I've made?


----------



## SparklingWater

I genuinely like my roommate. He's taught me so much and is so complimentary. I sometimes wonder how different my life would be if he was my father (he's older.) Someone kind and validating who actually gives guidance and teaches lessons. It makes me want to cry. Sometimes I realize exactly how much Ive missed out on. I mean it's good to grieve stuff but it also just sucks.


----------



## SparklingWater

My sister is going through a lot right now. I wish I could do it for her instead.


----------



## SparklingWater

Apparently this is my fave thread to spam. I'm ok with that.

So appetite suppressant good. Forgetting to eat all day for a few days and having to force down a meal? Balance to everything.


----------



## SofaKing

There's fear and then there's just an easy way of giving up. Fear is bad, but rationalization is our worst enemy.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ok it's time to hit stores. I've been working for two hours now but I've been in what my old boss calls "computer jail". Making my schedule for this week (which is a waste of time cos it always changes), filling out reports and spreadsheets, blah, blah, blah. I swear to God if they stopped making me do all that bull*** and also stopped the three hour conference calls I could get so, so much more done. Ffs. I probably spend an entire day out of each week just dealing with meetings and bs. I don't think the powers that be realize that.


----------



## Mc Borg

I don't often post political stuff on here, but this was hilarious. :lol






:wtf


----------



## tehuti88

Interesting how my comment, one out of dozens, and not even unique in what it was saying, was the _only_ one criticized...if only the times in the past *when I tried to offer support to people* had been zeroed in on so quickly, maybe I'd still be trying to be empathic. But nope, nobody ever noticed _those_ posts...unless they were brushing me off.

Including a wimpy lukewarm disclaimer when trivializing somebody's problems and claiming who has it worse doesn't make an overgeneralization much less of an overgeneralization, it's just a pathetic attempt to cover one's hind end.

They probably don't even believe in that disclaimer. Probably include it only to avoid getting in trouble. That's far more important than acknowledging others' suffering, isn't it? :roll People are far more afraid of getting in trouble than of being dismissive toward others, sadly enough.

If I were to use that _exact same_ wimpy disclaimer I'd be torn apart by numerous people who would use this _exact same_ criticism against me. I already get rebuked every time I try to point out that my problems are just as legitimate as anyone else's, I don't even have to downplay other people's problems when I do so.


----------



## AllTheSame

As far as Mondays go this one is pretty alright.

I sold a permanent display in one of my stores a couple weeks ago, and it was a huge win. We all know it's not going to stay up forever, ffs, but I was really hoping store mgrs weren't just pulling my chain when they said they wanted it to be permanent. I was really anxious going back into that store this morning, but it was all for nothing. It's still there, they like it, and it is absolutely selling the hell out of our product.

Win some, lose some I guess. But damn it feels nice to win once on a while. Gotta send an update to my boss. She said I made the next quarterly sales meeting a success, just by selling that display...she'll be glad to hear it's still up and doing well. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## SparklingWater

Damn now I really want someone to talk to throughout the day.


----------



## coeur_brise

Mc Borg said:


> I don't often post political stuff on here, but this was hilarious. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wtf


Someone should really do a thread solely dedicated to people calling out Trump (and his teammates) on their antics. Lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Just a few minutes ago a patient came in for blood work and had an altercation with the lab tech. Patient called tech a *****, tech heard and called her a ***** back. Why??? Why would you even say that? Yes, it was rude of the woman but you have to be professional (as I'm sitting here on my phone at work lol, but, I am on break). 

The woman was indeed unpleasant from the minute she walked through the door, still though, that was a bad move.

This whole thing got my anxiety going, and the lady is yelling at me for a manager while I'm speaking to a nurse on the phone. One more hour to go!! Then I can pet and kiss the crap out of my cats.


----------



## tehuti88

This is such a weird feeling.

I went Googling around for online dream journals and came across a lucid dreaming site that I was pretty sure I'd joined some time in the past, so I searched my e-mail and yes, there were my registration e-mails, plus I'd requested a password change in late March 2013. (Some time back--yep, I just checked, it was late March 2013--some creep joined SAS pretending to be me, but before they did they apparently Googled my username, found some forums I belonged to but was inactive on, and requested password reminders/resets, probably in the hopes that the passwords there were the same as at SAS so they could try to log into my account...unfortunately for this idiot, it sends the reminders/reset requests to MY e-mail address. Duh. :lol So all that they managed to do was tip me off that something was up, when I suddenly got a bunch of e-mails from forums I hadn't visited in years. My passwords are different on different forums but I changed a bunch of them anyway. Stupid weirdo.) I guessed my password and successfully logged in.

Says I joined in 2006. I figured I signed up and then never made any use of the site for years, similar to SAS. (I didn't become active here until 2012.) Did a search for my posts anyway to see if I'd at least posted in the welcome section. And it brought up _two pages_ of posts I made back in 2008. I guess I forgot about the site for two years, came back, and made use of the forum for a little while before feeling ignored (as always happens to me on forums) and moving on. I've left trails of posts behind me all over the Internet this way.

I briefly looked at a few lines of my posts before closing the window. I hated seeing my own words there, me trying to look more sociable and fit in and failing miserably like always. I don't even remember posting that stuff or trying to fit in there. It was like reading somebody else's posts under my name, and _knowing_ they're mine, even though they seem to belong to somebody else. So creepy and unnerving. :| (Ironically, I often experience this in dreams.)

I'm glad I bailed before I tried getting too comfortable, I always regret trying to fit in on forums.

...Having said that, I do really wish I could find a writing forum to fit in on. :sigh


----------



## SparklingWater

So so much better. I 'm pretty awesome. I have to give myself some f-ing credit. That was f-ing masterful. Man it was hard in the interim though. So many beliefs just obliterated. Life is difficult, but it always works out in the end. Don't know how don't know why but it just does. I have to trust that. Every tough situation is such an opportunity for growth and clarity. S
uffering Ceases to be suffering in the moment it finds meaning.
Forge meaning build identity.
Today was a good day.


----------



## tehuti88

I hate it when I reply to somebody's post in all sincerity and then they turn out to be a douche. I wish everyone would just show their douchiness from the start so I don't waste my time using my brain cells on them.

It's kind of my fault this time though, I'd seen another post from them that was iffy but I decided to give them the benefit of the doubt because I really wanted to contribute to the thread...my bad, yet again. I'm an INFJ, so why do I always ignore my intuition? :roll

(And no, this isn't about the very obvious trolls. They don't require the use of brain cells.)


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> This is such a weird feeling.
> 
> I went Googling around for online dream journals and came across a lucid dreaming site that I was pretty sure I'd joined some time in the past, so I searched my e-mail and yes, there were my registration e-mails, plus I'd requested a password change in late March 2013. (Some time back--yep, I just checked, it was late March 2013--some creep joined SAS pretending to be me, but before they did they apparently Googled my username, found some forums I belonged to but was inactive on, and requested password reminders/resets, probably in the hopes that the passwords there were the same as at SAS so they could try to log into my account...unfortunately for this idiot, it sends the reminders/reset requests to MY e-mail address. Duh. :lol So all that they managed to do was tip me off that something was up, when I suddenly got a bunch of e-mails from forums I hadn't visited in years. My passwords are different on different forums but I changed a bunch of them anyway. Stupid weirdo.) I guessed my password and successfully logged in.
> 
> Says I joined in 2006. I figured I signed up and then never made any use of the site for years, similar to SAS. (I didn't become active here until 2012.) Did a search for my posts anyway to see if I'd at least posted in the welcome section. And it brought up _two pages_ of posts I made back in 2008. I guess I forgot about the site for two years, came back, and made use of the forum for a little while before feeling ignored (as always happens to me on forums) and moving on. I've left trails of posts behind me all over the Internet this way.
> 
> I briefly looked at a few lines of my posts before closing the window. I hated seeing my own words there, me trying to look more sociable and fit in and failing miserably like always. I don't even remember posting that stuff or trying to fit in there. It was like reading somebody else's posts under my name, and _knowing_ they're mine, even though they seem to belong to somebody else. So creepy and unnerving. :| (Ironically, I often experience this in dreams.)
> 
> I'm glad I bailed before I tried getting too comfortable, I always regret trying to fit in on forums.
> 
> ...Having said that, I do really wish I could find a writing forum to fit in on. :sigh


Why do you use the same username for multiple websites?


----------



## Kevin001

I shouldn't have had that soda...ugh.


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> Why do you use the same username for multiple websites?


I like to just carry the same identity from site to site, especially if I link from one to another. (Haven't done that in a long time, but I used to.) For the most part I don't mind people recognizing me since I'm so transparent; one time when I went under an alias other people recognized me anyway. When I go under a different name I feel like I'm pretending to be somebody else, for some reason. :/ Tehuti88 feels like my "name."

I did use a different name for Forge of Empires and the Wrong Planet forum, because I didn't plan to stick around the first and was shy of being recognized on the second. Go figure, I'm still playing FoE but barely ever used Wrong Planet.


----------



## komorikun

It's odd when talking about euthanasia, religious people will say they are against it and that we should leave it up to god. But most of the sick people in question wouldn't be alive if it weren't for modern day medicine. 

I don't really understand how keeping someone alive with invasive medical procedures is "leaving it up to god."


----------



## tehuti88

THANK YOU, moderators!


----------



## TryingMara

The changes will be making things harder, but only for me. Yet again, unfair. I'm really tired of the different rules for different people.


----------



## feels

Might start working out with one of my old Chipotle buds. He's pretty ripped so maybe I can learn how to use the weight machines properly and get beefed too.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I can't take it anymore. I'm screaming but no one can hear me. They'll hear this, though.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Might start working out with one of my old Chipotle buds. He's pretty ripped so maybe I can learn how to use the weight machines properly and get beefed too.


The world will be yours if that happens.



the cheat said:


> I can't take it anymore. I'm screaming but no one can hear me. They'll hear this, though.


:hug


----------



## The Library of Emma

@the cheat 

I have civics and history i want to finish before i go to bed. Also i apparently lost 4 pounds? I mean, i'm seeing that consistently now, it isn't a fluke. But my eating isn't much better, neither my exercising, so what gives? it makes me uneasy, i can't be happy about it yet.

tomorrow i want to buy throw pillows.


----------



## KelsKels

Did this thread use to be in the just for fun section? Or am I losing my mind? 

Playing Horizon and kinda.. feeling bored. Lol might just go to sleep and see if this game is any more fun tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Dino

Buyer's remorse kicking in already, just as I expected.



KelsKels said:


> Did this thread use to be in the just for fun section? Or am I losing my mind?


I think it was moved because the fun section already had the Random Thought thread, which is pretty much the same as this thread.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I wasn't broke and in debt I'd pack up and move tomorrow, home hasn't felt like home for ages


komorikun said:


> It's odd when talking about euthanasia, religious people will say they are against it and that we should leave it up to god. But most of the sick people in question wouldn't be alive if it weren't for modern day medicine.
> 
> I don't really understand how keeping someone alive with invasive medical procedures is "leaving it up to god."


Great food for thought, thanks



the cheat said:


> I can't take it anymore. I'm screaming but no one can hear me. They'll hear this, though.


If you PM me I can send you a song I wrote that you might relate to, the lyrics match your post


----------



## Kevin001

I really need some new clothes.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Bring back that web series, I say !


----------



## Zatch

Never in crazy. Never in crazy. _Never in crazy._


----------



## SparklingWater

Yup I want a relationship. One day. Not today. But yeah probably this year. I def see it happening.:smile2:I don't pray except randomly for other pple, but hey why not? God I'd really like a loving relationship, preferably this year lmao. You know my type I think lol. Loving kind caring attentive affectionate responsive empathetic supportive, same values, you know- the basics. plus just the silly stuff on top. Tall, facial hair (flexible on tall not on facial hair. God I swear if he doesn't have facial hair we're gonna have some words) has my same silly absurdist humor, overall content with his life, preferably a good job and ready to settle down. Very kinky, not vanilla (NOT vanilla.) Loves nature, loves animals. Oh and close by. Like within 10 miles. Also I'd like to get married soon. You wrote that down God? Amen

O yea and really good conversation


----------



## Crisigv

Just saw on Instagram that a baby great white shark was killed. A protected species and a baby, killed for fun. That's one of my favourite animals and it died for nothing, for a social media post? Monsters.


----------



## tehuti88

Why does my laptop clock keep losing synchronization with Internet time? Annoying. My tablet doesn't do that. :|



Crisigv said:


> Just saw on Instagram that a baby great white shark was killed. A protected species and a baby, killed for fun. That's one of my favourite animals and it died for nothing, for a social media post? Monsters.


I read about similar things happening with dolphins and swans, just so some idiots could get selfies. I don't understand people. :no


----------



## Crisigv

tehuti88 said:


> I read about similar things happening with dolphins and swans, just so some idiots could get selfies. I don't understand people. :no


I just don't understand how people can be so cruel. I almost hit a raccoon last night coming home from work, and I practically cried. I'm glad it ran back to the side. These creatures don't serve any purpose to us dead, they are more useful alive, in their environment. I wish people would get it.


----------



## SparklingWater

I am so bad with the procrastinating lately. Need direction in my life. Hair will you get done today? The world will never know ( I mean til midnight at least)


----------



## SplendidBob

@Azazello hope you are ok, can't pm you here or get you on skype


----------



## SparklingWater

Crazy how quickly people change and respond to you in the present. We're friends? Thought you hated me all year lol. Nope I was being avoidant and afraid. You just thought I was quiet, maybe unfriendly and kept to myself. And you consider us friends. Wow crazy.


Also my head hurts.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Why I wish I only had one type of socks:

*It would be so much simpler to pair them up after a wash
*A sock would never lose its partner


----------



## Ai

Making phone calls is so draining... but it's even worse when I'm pretty sure I'm saying something completely straight forward, and the person on the other line has absolutely no idea what I'm asking... (x___o) If I had to repeat myself one more time, I might have had to panic and hang up...



realisticandhopeful said:


> Crazy how quickly people change and respond to you in the present. We're friends? Thought you hated me all year lol. Nope I was being avoidant and afraid. You just thought I was quiet, maybe unfriendly and kept to myself. And you consider us friends. Wow crazy.
> 
> Also my head hurts.


A (quite possibly sociopathic) ex-friend who essentially insinuated I was a lazy **** (what), used literally everything I ever told her in confidence about my anxiety disorder to attempt to emotionally wound and then gaslight me, and threatened to sabotage my search for a new job when I quit her restaurant randomly sent me a friend request on Facebook the other day... _Seriously?_

Guess she's over it (and that month and a half's salary she still owes me.) I should be too. lol

People are wild...


----------



## cybernaut

Getting ready to prove motherf*****s wrong once again.


----------



## AllTheSame

I've just been diving head first into my career lately. I have a life outside of work lol, with my kids of course, they are and will always be my whole world...and my parents and occasionally talking to the few friends I've met on this and a couple of other sites. But lately I'm all about trying to kick some serious *** at work and I feel like I've been doing it. Ffs man, in a really bad, down week I'm getting $100 in tax free bonuses...*in one week*. Some weeks it's double that.

We have another conference call Friday with the VP of sales and the regional sales manager for the entire Midwestern United States....just four of us in another hour long conference call, again, ffs. So I'm anxious about that just because. But my boss told me I've been hitting home runs lately. She's so damn nervous about this conference call, that we're having a conference call on Thursday *about the conference call* lmao. She emailed the four of us today and told us to have a big success story ready. I have mine, and it's a pretty good one. Things couldn't be going much better really, and just a few weeks ago I was seriously freaking out, having doubts this would even work. Knock on wood, I hope it keeps going this way.


----------



## Xenacat

Buying a new car-Excited n nervous-new bill, lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

By Saturday I'll have worked 19 of the last 21 days


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Glad I don't live in the US.

(don't quote this post - not interested in a debate about it.)


----------



## euphoria04

Persephone The Dread said:


> Glad I don't live in the US.
> 
> (don't quote this post - not interested in a debate about it.)


Quoting.

Satiate our curiosity! (I probably agree with whatever you're feeling)


----------



## Crisigv

That user from earlier got banned. Unless he did something that I didn't see, I don't think it was ban-worthy. I think he was just having a bad day. We chatted a little and he wasn't being mean, he was confused. I feel bad, even though I didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

euphoria04 said:


> Quoting.
> 
> Satiate our curiosity! (I probably agree with whatever you're feeling)


At this point there's a lot of reasons built up over time and it's a shame because one of my favourite musicians recently moved outside of LA near the desert, and part of me can see the appeal. I used to have a much more positive outlook and it's this huge landmass with so many amazing beautiful places... Really large interesting cities, much better TV shows, your university system seems better than the weird 'pick a subject now at 18 don't take any classes at uni before deciding if you mess up you're screwed' thing the UK does (though I suppose it's balanced out by the way student loan repayment works in the UK vs US,) and other stuff etc

but then you have income inequality that rivals China, poor people living in towns that have been falling to pieces for decades, politicians like Trump managing to exploit people, extreme opinions everywhere, abstinence only sex education, rampant gun crime, a prison system that profits ginormously from prisoners and so unsurprisingly the US contains 22% of the world's prison population. More men than women are raped in the US because of prison rape. You go in for a small offense, come out more of a criminal than when you went in.

Trump increasing military spending and republican politicians claim it's not enough money but the US already pays 3x what China does supposedly and then look at this chart:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/timeline/a23e5b6addb1aef15321a71824880cd4.png

^ wtf

not much balance, too capitalistic for me (and many would like it to be more so,) there's a mentality left over with many people that seemed to serve people well centuries ago when immigrating to the US but is not going to work well going into the future.. Especially when automation takes more and more people's jobs. I can see why people in sillicon valley are buying bunkers. People riot for far less.

*exhales*


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> That user from earlier got banned. Unless he did something that I didn't see, I don't think it was ban-worthy. I think he was just having a bad day. We chatted a little and he wasn't being mean, he was confused. I feel bad, even though I didn't do anything wrong.


You didn't do anything wrong. Let it go, man.


----------



## Dissonance

Thinking taking a step to get into technology and science to forward my pursuit in the meaning of life is pointless. I doubt I or anyone else will be able to explain the universe.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Crisigv said:


> That user from earlier got banned. Unless he did something that I didn't see, I don't think it was ban-worthy. I think he was just having a bad day. We chatted a little and he wasn't being mean, he was confused. I feel bad, even though I didn't do anything wrong.


You didn't do anything wrong. I might have though. I just felt awful when I clicked into that thread he made and saw you had deleted the comment you made. I thought it was inappropriate how he replied to you but I probably went too far with it. I feel bad now.


----------



## KelsKels

If I were a food.. I would be spaghetti. 🍝


----------



## Paul

Reading tips on how to be homeless does not seem to provide the reassurance I was hoping for (no, I won't be homeless for at least another year, but I still feel like I'm slowly sliding inevitably there). Less practical tips about showering with sprinklers at night, more pointless sci/tech/space articles please.



Ai said:


> A (quite possibly sociopathic) ex-friend who essentially insinuated I was a lazy **** (what), used literally everything I ever told her in confidence about my anxiety disorder to attempt to emotionally wound and then gaslight me, and threatened to sabotage my search for a new job when I quit her restaurant randomly sent me a friend request on Facebook the other day... _Seriously?_


Just a fishing expedition in hopes you'll show her new ammunition.


----------



## Ai

@Persephone The Dread Yeeeeeep. :blank



Paul said:


> Reading tips on how to be homeless does not seem to provide the reassurance I was hoping for (no, I won't be homeless for at least another year, but I still feel like I'm slowly sliding inevitably there). Less practical tips about showering with sprinklers at night, more pointless sci/tech/space articles please.


What about tips on how _not_ to be homeless? With enough luck, you might be able to shower in your own sprinklers during the day like a civilized person. 

Ps. I hope you don't become homeless.



Paul said:


> Just a fishing expedition in hopes you'll show her new ammunition.


Fortunately, bait I'm more susceptible to tends to include 100% more carbohydrates...

The thing that I find most exhausting about the whole thing is, though, just judging by interactions we'd had in the past (that seemed benign at the time), I find it extremely unlikely she even understands why what she and her husband did was so ****ed up... She _actually_ views me as a means to an end, and was more upset by the fact that I terminated that relationship than my telling her how much damage she was doing to me... I don't even mean it in the unkind, derogatory sense. I _literally_ think she might be a sociopath.

:blank

I can easily imagine her sitting at her tablet, feeling sincerely confused and offended by my lack of response...


----------



## komorikun

Crisigv said:


> That user from earlier got banned. Unless he did something that I didn't see, I don't think it was ban-worthy. I think he was just having a bad day. We chatted a little and he wasn't being mean, he was confused. I feel bad, even though I didn't do anything wrong.


I don't think he was just having a bad day. He's rude to everyone. And totally unapologetic about it. I bet his parents spoiled him. A momma's boy. Doesn't seem able to handle any sort of critical discussion.


----------



## Paul

Ai said:


> What about tips on how not to be homeless?


Alas, those all require one of more of:
(a) more hard work than my brain seems prepared for
(b) a social network / social nerve
(c) the nerve to uproot (if I moved to a developing country, or even some hellhole like Kansas, I'd at least buy myself a few more years)
(d) unethical tactics (i.e. marketing)
(e) skills


----------



## komorikun

Paul said:


> Reading tips on how to be homeless does not seem to provide the reassurance I was hoping for (no, I won't be homeless for at least another year, but I still feel like I'm slowly sliding inevitably there). Less practical tips about showering with sprinklers at night, more pointless sci/tech/space articles please.


That's scary. Has your income been decreasing?


----------



## Barakiel

Why do I only get the motivation to stop wasting my life early in the morning?
(and why does it only last for a minute at the most >_>)


----------



## cmed

Spring sprung too early. I wasn't done with winter yet.


----------



## Xenacat

Persephone The Dread said:


> At this point there's a lot of reasons built up over time and it's a shame because one of my favourite musicians recently moved outside of LA near the desert, and part of me can see the appeal. I used to have a much more positive outlook and it's this huge landmass with so many amazing beautiful places... Really large interesting cities, much better TV shows, your university system seems better than the weird 'pick a subject now at 18 don't take any classes at uni before deciding if you mess up you're screwed' thing the UK does (though I suppose it's balanced out by the way student loan repayment works in the UK vs US,) and other stuff etc
> 
> but then you have income inequality that rivals China, poor people living in towns that have been falling to pieces for decades, politicians like Trump managing to exploit people, extreme opinions everywhere, abstinence only sex education, rampant gun crime, a prison system that profits ginormously from prisoners and so unsurprisingly the US contains 22% of the world's prison population. More men than women are raped in the US because of prison rape. You go in for a small offense, come out more of a criminal than when you went in.
> 
> Trump increasing military spending and republican politicians claim it's not enough money but the US already pays 3x what China does supposedly and then look at this chart:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/timeline/a23e5b6addb1aef15321a71824880cd4.png
> 
> ^ wtf
> 
> not much balance, too capitalistic for me (and many would like it to be more so,) there's a mentality left over with many people that seemed to serve people well centuries ago when immigrating to the US but is not going to work well going into the future.. Especially when automation takes more and more people's jobs. I can see why people in sillicon valley are buying bunkers. People riot for far less.
> 
> *exhales*


A lot of what you say is true but this is home for me.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

*dramatic gasp*


They have Sims 3 expansion packs on sale for 4.99$



Must. HAVE. NAOWW.


----------



## fluorish

Ahhhhh


----------



## komorikun

What is up with all these brand new posters bumping ancient threads with short remarks?


----------



## komorikun

Looks like the site went down 10:00 AM - 10:26 AM.


----------



## euphoria04

I care deeply about the people in my life. Friends, relatives, it doesn't matter.


But when you take that care for granted, you will find yourself on the floor, in the fetal position, wondering when your world turned upside down. No second chances.


----------



## Nitrogen

Almost asked my research colleague if he wanted to grab coffee or lunch, failed that aspect, but did manage to plan on hanging out tomorrow night so that's good.


----------



## May19

I'm so grateful for all of the people that have been there for me in the past few months to an year. Without them, I don't think I would still be standing here today. I'm so lucky that my roommate and I get along. Whenever I'm down, she's there to offer support and vice versa. There are some people that I've grown closed to since my time here at college. Even though I'm scared to confide in them, I know they're good people. I'm so thankful and grateful for the few guy friends I have too. I think I'm ready to move forward with the next chapter of my life, and I know I'm already half way there.

I'm doing all the things I never thought I would be able to. I'm so proud of myself honestly. Even though I might be doing more than I can handle right now, I think it makes me feel like I'm actually doing something with my life, and that's better than nothing imo.

I still think of the people in the past. Some days the memories get to me, others I don't even remember that they existed (not in a rude way or anything. kinda just that whole thinking of somethings are better left in the past) I went to bed feeling really hopeless last night, but I woke up feeling strong today. I'm still in my bed right now, but I will get up and get ready for the rest of the day sometimes soon after I finish writing this paper.


----------



## mt moyt

Crisigv said:


> That user from earlier got banned. Unless he did something that I didn't see, I don't think it was ban-worthy. I think he was just having a bad day. We chatted a little and he wasn't being mean, he was confused. I feel bad, even though I didn't do anything wrong.


do u mean mattypad


----------



## KelsKels

I've been feeling awful recently.. I just really feel like my depression comes in waves. Right now it's pretty bad.. it has been for about a week. I just wish I was normal. I keep thinking about trying antidepressants again but they never feel good.. they mess me up for a while. Paxil was the only one I stayed on for a significant amount of time, and did help.. but the first month or 2 of taking it made me literally crazy. Idk if I can do that again and work full time. 

Whenever I talk about the bad side effects I've had on ssris.. no one seems to relate. I keep reading and watching people online and trying to see what they're doing to be successful.. so I can copy it. So many people just say therapy and medication combined. I kind of want to try again but antidepressants are so hard for me to take.

I might write a blog today.. it's been a while since I've made one. I use to write every day...


----------



## euphoria04

euphoria04 said:


> I care deeply about the people in my life. Friends, relatives, it doesn't matter.
> 
> But when you take that care for granted, you will find yourself on the floor, in the fetal position, wondering when your world turned upside down. No second chances.


Scratch that, I've cooled off. Ready to handle things like a man now lol


----------



## mt moyt

willyoustopdave - your peaky avatar is getting blurry now


----------



## Crisigv

mt moyt said:


> do u mean mattypad


No, someone else.


----------



## Virgo

Honestly, the only thing I really want to do with my life, is take my dog to the dog park. I just want to wake up early in the morning every day in warm weather. Feed the dog breakfast. Take them to the dog park every single day and watch them play with the other dogs. That's really what I want.

Too bad it's not possible in the now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's fine.
It's not my body, you know? It's just how I've come to think about it, if anyone can just come and go.
Isn't that a little sad? 
No.
Not really.
It's like the soul, you know? No one knows for sure.
Does it exist? But I've got proof.
We're more than just this. 
I've been a Chinese man, a 300-pound woman, a five-year-old girl, but everywhere I go, I'm me.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I want to make art again but I have no inspiration


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> Honestly, the only thing I really want to do with my life, is take my dog to the dog park. I just want to wake up early in the morning every day in warm weather. Feed the dog breakfast. Take them to the dog park every single day and watch them play with the other dogs. That's really what I want.
> 
> Too bad it's not possible in the now.


Someday you will have this. I promise.


----------



## SparklingWater

Teach me balance of which I have none. Give me another friend or 3 who love to text throughout the day so I can leave this poor person alone lol!


----------



## SparklingWater

They like me? They call me? They consider me a friend? What. Before I used to have many "friends" but felt disconnected and unknown to them all. Now I feel ever so slightly connected. I did enjoy the convos for the most part. Coming out of hiding little by little. I find I'm starved for conversation though, hence the plea above.


----------



## Kevin001

Sucks when you try so hard and have come a long way, but you're still so far behind normal folks.


----------



## SparklingWater

Help me remember that just cause convo is easy with one person, doesn't mean convo with someone else that takes a little work isn't worth it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll never find peace here ever again


----------



## TreeOfWolf

KelsKels said:


> I've been feeling awful recently.. I just really feel like my depression comes in waves. Right now it's pretty bad.. it has been for about a week. I just wish I was normal. I keep thinking about trying antidepressants again but they never feel good.. they mess me up for a while. Paxil was the only one I stayed on for a significant amount of time, and did help.. but the first month or 2 of taking it made me literally crazy. Idk if I can do that again and work full time.
> 
> Whenever I talk about the bad side effects I've had on ssris.. no one seems to relate. I keep reading and watching people online and trying to see what they're doing to be successful.. so I can copy it. So many people just say therapy and medication combined. I kind of want to try again but antidepressants are so hard for me to take.
> 
> I might write a blog today.. it's been a while since I've made one. I use to write every day...


Here's what my blood sugar looks like if I eat refined sugar, grains, corn and white potatoes...










I feel manic, then suicidally depressed in a matter of a few hours... It's bipolar blood sugar, not brain or personality. If I eat veggies, meat and fresh fat, I feel great once it,s out of me in about 3 days.

So, yes, it comes in waves.

Antidepressants are insulin, the hormone that stores fuel into fat, to make you weak and quiet, not happy. To make their life happy while they get rich on your misery, not for your happiness. They don't even have the empathy to tell the difference. Even doctors have no formation in nutrition and that's the basic of biology...

So that's why antidepressants cause depression and worse. Because they cause hypoglycemia, probably the reason you're depressed in the first place if you think processed food void of nutrition and full of added toxins are tasty and convenient... It also causes psychosis, seizures, rages, sudden death...

That's why you didn't feel better on them. Even psychiatrists can't explain how SSRI work. It's because they don't. They don't recycle the happy hormone serotonin, it's made in the gut with magnesium, not the brain.

Depression is a malnutrition symptom, for every single deficiencies! You need vitamin B to be able to burn energy, not just calories, and at least twice as much C to heal the burn...

So do you want to put your trust in psychiatry, that think it was a good idea to stab your eye socket with an ice pick and destroy your brain...

Or would you rather trust a healthy life form and make their life yours by eating them? Sad for the carrots, but that's how life works.

He's a soup that can cure anything, even suicide, and apparently cancer too.
http://bananapoop.com/health/recipes/healing-soup.php

I wish we valued life more than profits... then maybe we wouldn't make a career out of fooling each other and ourselves...


----------



## TreeOfWolf

Kevin001 said:


> Sucks when you try so hard and have come a long way, but you're still so far behind normal folks.


Here's a bell curve:










This is how reality looks like in nature. This is statistics, it's probably true about everything. There's most people, then rarer and rarer exceptions in both directions. Everything is a spectrum. Not a narrow box, not binary, always a spectrum.

So the average people looked at themselves and thought that being in greater number made them superior. (Maybe more likely to win a war... but not necessarily...) and thought that only their way was the right one.

So they looked at the people who are different... and looked down on them to boost their own insecure ego (which is so lame if that's the best thing they could do)

And we believed them. We believed that they are the norm, and we're not normal. But we're all just part of the natural bell curve of life.

IQ for example... Is someone bad, abnormal and should get a lobotomy for having a higher IQ than usual? No. But while they are better at abstract concepts deep in their introverted minds, the opposite skill will be harder for them, it will be hard for them to be socially extroverted. While extroverts seem to do it easily (no they just fake confidence and get drunk) but they would have a hard time figuring out quantum physics and how to innovate, might not even be able to even if their lives depended on them.

As a group we share our skills and compensate for our weaknesses. So we can all be the best at what we're at and share it with others. It,s pitiful when someone ignore their skill and only focus on the shortcomings of others to feel better... Crushing each other in a sick game of kind of the mountain... but that's the downside of individualism and capitalism... It's weird that we value letting people be different and get ahead in some areas, yet try to hammer them down at the same time... But if people could focus on polishing their own strength it would be better, but extroverts have a hard time with that kind of wise introspection... and they're the majority... so we get a lot of that crap...

People with low IQ can have qualities that no one else has too... If they don't have the intelligence to make complex plots to manipulate and abuse others for personal gain... they enjoy the moment with the innocence of a child capable of seeing the world's wonders. Something that we should all remind ourselves to do.

So, nope, you're not "normal". But that's just an imaginary concept that has no value in nature.

And being unusual doesn't necessarily makes you wrong. But yes, it makes it harder for you to find people to be compatible with... and that sure sucks...

But you're harder to replace than the bucket of ordinary people trying to copy each other without even trying to discover who they are... or new ways to make evolution move forward.

Some paths are lonelier than others... but they are still full of wonders.

And sharp pointy rocks. Careful with those.


----------



## TreeOfWolf

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'll never find peace here ever again


If you find inner peace, you'll find peace wherever you go~

I'm working on it~ Good luck to all of us. I hope you'll feel better.


----------



## Overdrive

I need to build 4 acoustic panels for the room... maybe more


----------



## Kevin001

Thinking of texting this girl to see if she wants to meet up this weekend. Catch a movie. Decisions....decisions.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Thinking of texting this girl to see if she wants to meet up this weekend. Catch a movie. Decisions....decisions.


So do you take the bus to get around town and go on these dates?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> So do you take the bus to get around town and go on these dates?


Lol....who said something about a date?

But no if I do decide to go with the girl, she'll pick me up or my mom will drop me or I'll drop myself. But not sure because I'm not attracted to this girl. But some social interaction would be nice. If she is free, I'll see.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Lol....who said something about a date?
> 
> But no if I do decide to go with the girl, she'll pick me up or my mom will drop me or I'll drop myself. But not sure because I'm not attracted to this girl. But some social interaction would be nice. If she is free, I'll see.


So you do drive. How is going to the movies with a girl not a date?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> So you do drive. How is going to the movies with a girl not a date?


I don't have a car and can't drive good to save my life. BUT might be able to drive there and my mom drive herself home. Don't think I could drive there and back by myself but anyways its called hanging out, if there is nothing sexual going on (no physical contact/touching) it ain't a date. But hey you never no.


----------



## Neal

I ate too much cake today. And now I am dying.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Why do I see still so many usernames and screen names that ends with an area code? Is this some sort of a gang and crew mentality of one trying to maintain and rep their turf? lol. And the obvious ones are the ones that end with the digits of their birthdates. This is stuff I see back in the AOL days. I can't believe I still see this now.


----------



## PhilipJFry

I'm finally feeling better mentally, but I think I'm getting sick.


----------



## SparklingWater

Oh I get it now. It's not right or wrong. Every experience just helps us grow. Period. No judgement. It's the stagnation that kills.
_________________________________
It's not that I feel truly alone at the moment. I just really want to share my life with someone. I want to cuddle up in bed and talk about our totally mundane day but it's interesting because we care about each other. I want shared goals and values and to build things together. I've been alone long enough. I'm getting there though. I do feel more connected and that's the only way I'll be able to let someone I love in.
____________________________________
Thisnis about a father figure, NOT someone I'm dating lol-I am so inspired and saddened at the reality of this situation. It's ridiculous I wish he were my dad. In a months time he has affected me more and effected more change than any other man in my life. I should have had a father to impart guidance and wisdom. I've been floundering trying to figure out life on my own since I was a child. Mom was no help, she only criticized when a child couldn't figure out life on her own. How could I? He told, showed, did. Modeled behavior. I've learned so much. I know whoever I marry has to be able to give our children that. It's funny they say girls want to marry men like their father, ive never wanted that. But suddenly he's kinda the guy I want my husband to be like. He's the one I'll compare them to. It's so sad. But I'm glad I got even a glimpse of what others may take for granted. I've told him a little bit of how much I appreciated him teaching me the lesson and I'll be forever grateful. He was touched. I wish I could say all of this to him but at that point it may get weird. Maybe I'll email it in a few months.


----------



## AllTheSame

@realisticandhopeful I hope, I pray, seriously pray I never have a woman in my life that wants me to be her daddy. Seriously. I'm already daddy to two teenage daughters and a teenage son and that's about as much as I can handle. I'm dead ******* serious. Nothing would make me run from a relationship faster. Ffs.


----------



## SparklingWater

AllTheSame said:


> @*realisticandhopeful* I hope, I pray, seriously pray I never have a woman in my life that wants me to be her daddy. Seriously. I'm already daddy to two teenage daughters and a teenage son and that's about as much as I can handle. I'm dead ******* serious. Nothing would make me run from a relationship faster. Ffs.


Lol i wouldn't tell him I want him to be my father. Just that it really affected me more than he realizes. But we've talked a bit about my trauma and all so it's not out of nowhere. He's almost 30 years older than me. He'll likely appreciate the gesture. Or maybe you're right and I won't say anything.

Hmmm- a relationship? Did you think maybe we were dating? Or maybe it's weird no matter what. He's a crier I could see him crying lol


----------



## AllTheSame

realisticandhopeful said:


> Lol i wouldn't tell him I want him to be my father. Just that it really affected me more than he realizes. But we've talked a bit about my trauma and all so it's not out of nowhere. He's almost 30 years older than me. He'll likely appreciate the gesture. Or maybe you're right and I won't say anything.
> 
> Hmmm- a relationship? Did you think maybe we were dating? Or maybe it's weird no matter what. He's a crier I could see him crying lol


I don't know, realistic....I don't follow your posts, I don't stalk you on this site....if I see a random post from you or a thousand other people and I want to respond...I respond to it. I don't keep up with who you're dating lol...


----------



## SparklingWater

AllTheSame said:


> I don't know, realistic....I don't follow your posts, I don't stalk you on this site....if I see a random post from you or a thousand other people and I want to respond...I respond to it. I don't keep up with who you're dating lol...


What?? Lol I'm confused. I mean this post, that I posted just now, that you responded to, I wondered if the way I wrote it made it seem like we're dating. 
No clue what else you may be thinking.

Ps-I'm kinda not sure if you're trolling me or if this is a sincere misunderstanding???


----------



## AllTheSame

realisticandhopeful said:


> What?? Lol I'm confused. I mean this post, that I posted just now, that you responded to, I wondered if the way I wrote it made it seem like we're dating.
> No clue what else you may be thinking.


Are you dating?


----------



## SparklingWater

AllTheSame said:


> Are you dating?


No we're not, he's just a father figure in my life..So my post did give that impression then. That's what I wanted to know. Thanks I'll edit to make it clearer


----------



## Ai

Just noticed that Komorikun was banned permanently sometime today... :sus I know moderators will never divulge exactly what precipitated a ban, but it just seems so sudden and random. I'm taken aback. I kinda liked reading her posts. :/


----------



## littleghost

how do you guys always know when someone gets banned? Is it posted someplace?


----------



## Ai

littleghost said:


> how do you guys always know when someone gets banned? Is it posted someplace?


Nah. I just saw a recent post of hers, noticed her avatar was gone, and that drew me to her member tagline.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

How have my headphones ran out batteries already? This probably should be a hint to go to bed, but I'm not tired at all.


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> Just noticed that Komorikun was banned permanently sometime today... :sus I know moderators will never divulge exactly what precipitated a ban, but it just seems so sudden and random. I'm taken aback. I kinda liked reading her posts. :/


Just saw that. :O

Shocked!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ai said:


> Just noticed that Komorikun was banned permanently sometime today... :sus I know moderators will never divulge exactly what precipitated a ban, but it just seems so sudden and random. I'm taken aback. I kinda liked reading her posts. :/


I'm pretty sure I know why now. I don't think it was deliberate and I'm pretty bummed that I didn't warn her to delete her post since it was in one of my threads and she just linked to another site with some videos on the other site. I didn't finish watching the videos though and for some reason some of the content I did see it didn't really click with me that it's technically against the rules here especially as the video in the link wasn't embedded on the sas site :/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ai said:


> Just noticed that Komorikun was banned permanently sometime today... :sus I know moderators will never divulge exactly what precipitated a ban, but it just seems so sudden and random. I'm taken aback. I kinda liked reading her posts. :/


What a joke!!!


----------



## Ai

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm pretty sure I know why now. I don't think it was deliberate and I'm pretty bummed that I didn't warn her to delete her post since it was in one of my threads and she just linked to another site with some videos on the other site. I didn't finish watching the videos though and for some reason some of the content I did see it didn't really click with me that it's technically against the rules here especially as the video in the link wasn't embedded on the sas site :/


Aw, man... Oops. :/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm pretty sure I know why now. I don't think it was deliberate and I'm pretty bummed that I didn't warn her to delete her post since it was in one of my threads and she just linked to another site with some videos on the other site. I didn't finish watching the videos though and for some reason some of the content I did see it didn't really click with me that it's technically against the rules here especially as the video in the link wasn't embedded on the sas site :/


Whatever it was, wasn't worth a permanent ban. She's a well-liked member here, mostly well-behaved...it's a joke.

Mods, you can also ban me if you want. _Staff edit_


----------



## Persephone The Dread

the cheat said:


> Whatever it was, wasn't worth a permanent ban. She's a well-liked member here, mostly well-behaved...it's a joke.
> 
> Mods, you can also ban me if you want. _ Staff edit_


Yeah I wasn't happy either, I posted before a bit more 'colourfully' in another thread, but the mods deleted that lol. Will probably delete this too soon I guess.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I wasn't happy either, I posted before a bit more 'colourfully' in another thread, but the mods deleted that lol. Will probably delete this too soon I guess.


I should be banned wayyyy before komurikun. I hope they ban me tonight. I've said everything I needed to say on here anyways.

God damn it. I'm angry now.


----------



## Paul

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm pretty sure I know why now. I don't think it was deliberate and I'm pretty bummed that I didn't warn her to delete her post since it was in one of my threads and she just linked to another site with some videos on the other site. I didn't finish watching the videos though and for some reason some of the content I did see it didn't really click with me that it's technically against the rules here especially as the video in the link wasn't embedded on the sas site :/


I can't believe they'd do more than delete the post and issue a warning for that (in fact odds are no mod would ever click the link to notice the content). It's probably something else.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Paul said:


> I can't believe they'd do more than delete the post and issue a warning for that (in fact odds are no mod would ever click the link to notice the content). It's probably something else.


Well they deleted the post, and I've seen people banned for similar before, so it's likely it was that. Someone else accidentally got themselves banned not long ago by posting a video in 18+ they thought would be OK, so it's been known to happen.


----------



## Paul

Well, that's absurd if true. They issue 50 warnings and some temp bans to blatant trolls but ban permanently on the first link to a site that happens to contain adult content?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's cheap but free beer always tastes good!



Ai said:


> Just noticed that Komorikun was banned permanently sometime today... :sus I know moderators will never divulge exactly what precipitated a ban, but it just seems so sudden and random. I'm taken aback. I kinda liked reading her posts. :/


What happened there? Didn't know her but she was a presence here and didn't stir it up as far as I saw



TreeOfWolf said:


> If you find inner peace, you'll find peace wherever you go~
> 
> I'm working on it~ Good luck to all of us. I hope you'll feel better.


Many Thanks and likewise!


----------



## coeur_brise

My purchases are inversely related to the amount/chance that I will use it. ....*Goes out and buys a gazillion books never to be read*


----------



## AllTheSame

the cheat said:


> Whatever it was, wasn't worth a permanent ban. She's a well-liked member here, mostly well-behaved...it's a joke.
> 
> Mods, you can also ban me if you want. _Staff edit_


Lmao. Ffs.


----------



## AllTheSame

All I do is win, win, win at work lately.

We had a conference call yesterday....it was actually a conference call about the conference call we were having this morning lol. My boss freaks out about these conference calls, even worse than I do. And anyways she told us to not attend the one scheduled for this morning....they want it to just be my boss, her boss, the regional sales director and the VP of sales. So. Yeah. Somethings up. That's likely not good news if they want to talk and don't want us in on it.

I'm really not that worried (though maybe I should be) because I have one success story, one win after another lately. I seriously don't know how things could be going better.


----------



## SplendidBob

Paul said:


> Well, that's absurd if true. They issue 50 warnings and some temp bans to blatant trolls but ban permanently on the first link to a site that happens to contain adult content?


This, wtf, why would they ban her when there are complete idiots able to make ****posts here day in day out, she was an interesting character, posted interesting content, and for one stupid mistake, she gets a permaban? Why not a temp ban?

She has been here a long time (her post count was insane) and is a very well respected member, has contributed a _tonne_ of content.

Not the way to treat long term well respected members imo. Common sense is a thing for a ****ing reason.


----------



## mt moyt

wtf! who is the one who decides the perm ban? 

do they not look at the site and see if the member may have made a mistake, and was a respected member? immediate ban? thats bull****

this rule is rubbish btw, there are people here with blatantly obvious duplicate accounts and they dont get banned.


----------



## AllTheSame

Idk what she posted but usually to get an instant permaban, it's the result of posting something pornographic, or really violent, or very offensive. Just from what I've heard from the mods, it's usually one of those. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## mt moyt

when u get permanently banned, can you create a new account?


----------



## seychelle

mt moyt said:


> when u get permanently banned, can you create a new account?


This isn't allowed but people do it all the time. I wonder if she knew what she was doing and did it on purpose. If not, that would be a shame.


----------



## AllTheSame

I honestly don't know how you could post something so offensive by "accident"...but it's happened before where users, even long time users who were aware of the rules just didn't think and posted some really offensive things.

It used to be somewhat a tradition on this site to....go out with a bang. I'm not in any way encouraging that kind of stuff. Just saying, it used to happen on this site every now and then lol. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Memories of Silence

I only found out after seeing it here, but we're not allowed to make any exceptions if someone breaks that rule, so if someone breaks it, it's the only choice we have. It's always sad when it happens, even for the mods.


----------



## SparklingWater

100% sure I didn't take a double dose of medication this morning. Why do I feel this way though? It's as though thte medication just kicked in. I feel high and super clear. I've been on them for 3 weeks to a month maybe? Maybe less. I just feel really weird. I hope i don't get anxious which is one of the side effects.


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> I honestly don't know how you could post something so offensive by "accident"...but it's happened before where users, even long time users who were aware of the rules just didn't think and posted some really offensive things.
> 
> It used to be somewhat a tradition on this site to....go out with a bang. I'm not in any way encouraging that kind of stuff. Just saying, it used to happen on this site every now and then lol.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4





Silent Memory said:


> I only found out after seeing it here, but we're not allowed to make any exceptions if someone breaks that rule, so if someone breaks it, it's the only choice we have. It's always sad when it happens, even for the mods.


A link is an automatic ban? The intent wasn't malicious. Not sure a permaban was warranted here. A warning and post removal would of been fine. Hell even a temp ban maybe but permanently is rough.


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> A link is an automatic ban? The intent wasn't malicious. Not sure a permaban was warranted here. A warning and post removal would of been fine. Hell even a temp ban maybe but permanently is rough.


I'm just amazed at how many users here aren't aware that links to offensive material / websites aren't allowed lol. Why would anyone actually think it was allowed, ffs...

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> I'm just amazed at how many users here aren't aware that links to offensive material / websites aren't allowed lol. Why would anyone actually think it was allowed, ffs...
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Don't think anyone thought it was allowed just most feel like it didn't deserve a permaban. Nothing in the rules say its automatic.

*Violations and Enforcement

In cases of duplicate accounts, porn, or register-and-spam/troll, an immediate permanent ban can be issued.

In cases where a new member (under 3 months) breaks a rule, their post will be edited/deleted/moved/locked and they will be sent a private explaining the specific rule they broke and a request that they read the forum rules.

In cases where a member who's been registered for at least 3 months breaks a rule, their post will be edited/deleted/moved/locked and they will be sent a private message reminding them of the rule and a request that they reread the forum rules.

In cases where a new member (under 3 months) continues to break rules after asked not to, they can be permanently banned immediately.

In cases where a member who's been registered for at least 3 months continues to break rules after asked not to, then a thread can be created in the mod forum to discuss and vote on how the member should be dealt with (temporary ban, permanent ban, limit their access to some forums, etc.) A permanent ban will be issued only with a simple majority vote and approval from an administrator.

In cases where a member who's been registered for at least 3 months is extremely inappropriate (harassment, very vulgar language, really mean personal attacks, porn, etc.), then a temporary ban can be issued and a thread can be created in the mod forum to discuss and vote on how the member should be dealt with (longer temporary ban, permanent ban, limit their access to some forums, etc.) Again, a permanent ban will be issued only with a simple majority vote and approval from an administrator.*


----------



## Crisigv

It's so windy outside, I wonder if there will be any recycling left when the truck comes by. Hopefully our bins don't roll away too.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Kevin001

^^ Fair enough.


----------



## Ai

Paul said:


> Well, that's absurd if true. They issue 50 warnings and some temp bans to blatant trolls but ban permanently on the first link to a site that happens to contain adult content?





splendidbob said:


> This, wtf, why would they ban her when there are complete idiots able to make ****posts here day in day out, she was an interesting character, posted interesting content, and for one stupid mistake, she gets a permaban? Why not a temp ban?
> 
> She has been here a long time (her post count was insane) and is a very well respected member, has contributed a _tonne_ of content.


Agreed. I usually tend to err on the mods' side, granting them the benefit of the doubt. I know how difficult and thankless it is to moderate a large forum... However, this gives me pause. It seems so wild. I understand the intent and purpose of the no-pornographic links rule--however, why is this the only one not requiring three months of special deliberation and unanimous voting, especially when it concerns long-term members who've caused next to no trouble in the past and might very well have done it on accident? A temporary ban, I understand... Even if just to give them some time to discuss. But an immediate and permanent ban that only one mod seems likely to be cognizant of (given Silent Memory's admittance she'd only now just heard of the incident)? That seems excessive, rash, and messy...

Side note: that "inappropriate language" rule is a joke. No one follows it and it hasn't been even remotely enforced for years... lol The asterisks pose more of an extra nuisance these days than anything else...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ai said:


> Agreed. I usually tend to err on the mods' side, granting them the benefit of the doubt. I know how difficult and thankless it is to moderate a large forum... However, this gives me pause. It seems so wild. I understand the intent and purpose of the no-pornographic links rule--however, why is this the only one not requiring three months of special deliberation and unanimous voting, especially when it concerns long-term members who've caused next to no trouble in the past and might very well have done it on accident? A temporary ban, I understand... Even if just to give them some time to discuss. But an immediate ban that only one mod seems likely to be cognizant of (given Silent Memory's admittance she'd only now just heard of the incident)? That seems excessive, rash, and messy...
> 
> Side note: that "inappropriate language" rule is a joke. No one follows it and it hasn't been even remotely enforced for years... lol The asterisks pose more of an extra nuisance these days than anything else...


It took the mods 2 weeks to ban Mcfly and I know he was trying to get permabanned because he told me...

Maybe because it was pictures and not videos. (they were deleting the posts but not banning him)

I still think the rule is overkill and needs adjusting especially when it's in 18+


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ai said:


> Agreed. I usually tend to err on the mods' side, granting them the benefit of the doubt. I know how difficult and thankless it is to moderate a large forum... However, this gives me pause. It seems so wild. I understand the intent and purpose of the no-pornographic links rule--however, why is this the only one not requiring three months of special deliberation and unanimous voting, especially when it concerns long-term members who've caused next to no trouble in the past and might very well have done it on accident? A temporary ban, I understand... Even if just to give them some time to discuss. But an immediate and permanent ban that only one mod seems likely to be cognizant of (given Silent Memory's admittance she'd only now just heard of the incident)? That seems excessive, rash, and messy...
> 
> Side note: that "inappropriate language" rule is a joke. No one follows it and it hasn't been even remotely enforced for years... lol The asterisks pose more of an extra nuisance these days than anything else...


The language thing is to protect all the innocent kids who visit this forum... despite the fact that it's against forum rules for anyone under 18 to join without their parents permission.

Not to mention the section of the forum rules that Silent Memory posted does say that posting porn links results in an "immediate ban" and not an "immediate permanent ban."

This forum sucks.


----------



## Ai

Persephone The Dread said:


> It took the mods 2 weeks to ban Mcfly and I know he was trying to get permabanned because he told me...
> 
> Maybe because it was pictures and not videos. (they were deleting the posts but not banning him)
> 
> I still think the rule is overkill and needs adjusting especially when it's in 18+


Yeah, but that's still kind of crazy... They've made no such distinction in the official rules. Are they all even operating by the same standards?

I agree.



the cheat said:


> The language thing is to protect all the innocent kids who visit this forum... despite the fact that it's against forum rules for anyone under 18 to join without their parents permission.
> 
> Not to mention the section of the forum rules that Silent Memory posted does say that posting porn links results in an "immediate ban" and not an "immediate permanent ban."
> 
> This forum sucks.


I don't think this forum sucks; but I do agree that adjustments and clarifications to some rules would be beneficial to everyone, including the mods.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Men who are so pathetic they have problems with strong women because they are strong are... Pathetic. Lol. I will never change my opinion on that.


----------



## tea111red

this concentrated coffee kind of smells like soy sauce....


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Maybe I should just not go tomorrow.
Problem solved!


----------



## tehuti88

the cheat said:


> Not to mention the section of the forum rules that Silent Memory posted does say that posting porn links results in an "immediate ban" and not an "immediate permanent ban."


Hm, you're right. I looked at it last night and was sure it said "permanent ban" but it doesn't. :/



Ai said:


> I don't think this forum sucks; but I do agree that adjustments and clarifications to some rules would be beneficial to everyone, including the mods.


Same here. Especially when some of the more disruptive users--those who deliberately (yet sometimes subtly) flaunt the "Who has it worse/who really has SA/conflicts/personal attacks" etc. rules--are given lots and lots and _LOTS_ of chances to keep at such behavior, and yet still are allowed to stay. :| One has to be pretty blatant with personal attacks/threats to get a ban, it seems. (I could be wrong but that's how it appears on the surface, according to posts I've reported. There's currently a "Who has it worse" thread that's been standing for days/weeks now, probably only because the OP included a lukewarm disclaimer which isn't convincing at all.)

I always thought something like *"Warning--temp ban--permaban"* would be a good three-strikes-and-you're-out rule, no matter what the offense. The user gets the chance to amend their ways in case they made a sincere mistake, but not _chance after chance after chance after chance_ if they're doing it deliberately.

I doubt the rules will be changing though... :/ So I better not say any more about it.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Men who are so pathetic they have problems with strong women because they are strong are... Pathetic. Lol. I will never change my opinion on that.


Haha, yep. :grin2:


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Persephone The Dread said:


> Men who are so pathetic they have problems with strong women because they are strong are... Pathetic. Lol. .


Again you are breaking the rules of this forum....I don't know what part of this you don't understand.


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> Not to mention the section of the forum rules that Silent Memory posted does say that posting porn links results in an "immediate ban" and not an "immediate permanent ban."


True....just noticed that. A temp ban would of been better, don't see the point of issuing a permaban especially if it was just by one mod....that is too much power for a quick decision.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Again you are breaking the rules of this forum....I don't know what part of this you don't understand.


What rule is this breaking. You're like my number one fan here right now, it's cute.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Persephone The Dread said:


> . You're like my number one fan here right now, it's cute.











And don't call me a dude just because i have different opinions than you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheInvisibleHand said:


>


If I'm breaking a rule you should be able to say what rule is being broken.



> And don't call me a dude or i will start calling you a woman.


You already do.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Persephone The Dread said:


> If I'm breaking a rule you should be able to say what rule is being broken.
> .


You are attacking a gender i just dont know why.I was given your youtube link so sorry about calling you a woman.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheInvisibleHand said:


> You are attacking a gender i just dont know why.


Did you miss the part where the post clearly doesn't apply to all guys? For a good example of what I'm talking about see Roosh.


----------



## SplendidBob

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/exposure-vlog-1947218/index6.html#post1088866489 7:13 for my thoughts on the poster that got banned.


----------



## KelsKels

I really wish I had more motivation.. to improve myself in all aspects. I'm just alaways too apathetic.. it's so hard to break.


----------



## AllTheSame

There is so, soooooo much cringe on this forum lol.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Ai

How in the world do folks with social anxiety actually get hired!? :') Interviewing is like... the antithesis of everything I stand for and excel at...


----------



## euphoria04

Ai said:


> How in the world do folks with social anxiety actually get hired!? :') Interviewing is like... the antithesis of everything I stand for and excel at...


I'm a great interviewee, it doesn't seem to give me any more anxiety than what your average person experiences.

I think social anxiety just manifests itself differently for everyone. I don't get anxious in professional settings at all, but put me in a personal setting and I'm a mess.


----------



## AllTheSame

When it comes to interviewing I actually do pretty well. But a lot of that came with some practice and trial and error, and just being over prepared. I swear to God there isn't a question you can ask me in an interview that I don't have an answer for. I can thank my anxiety for over preparing for those kinds of things. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Ai

euphoria04 said:


> I'm a great interviewee, it doesn't seem to give me any more anxiety than what your average person experiences.
> 
> I think social anxiety just manifests itself differently for everyone. I don't get anxious in professional settings at all, but put me in a personal setting and I'm a mess.


That's so awesome that you're able to thrive in professional contexts, though. 



AllTheSame said:


> When it comes to interviewing I actually do pretty well. But a lot of that came with some practice and trial and error, and just being over prepared. I swear to God there isn't a question you can ask me in an interview that I don't have an answer for. I can thank my anxiety for over preparing for those kinds of things.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


:') I am definitely an over-preparer myself. It's my neurotic calling card. But unfortunately, as soon as I'm actually in the moment, being confronted, I simply panic and my mind goes blank. Radio silence. All that researching and practicing for nothing. It's humiliating, terrifying, and so frustrating... :sigh


----------



## Paul

AllTheSame said:


> I'm just amazed at how many users here aren't aware that links to offensive material / websites aren't allowed lol. Why would anyone actually think it was allowed, ffs...


The definition of pornography is cultural. To the taliban (or victorian era people), most of the member pictures are pornographic. To many Europeans, topless beach pics aren't. To many others, any non-sexual nudity isn't pornographic. And people all over that spectrum will disagree about which kinds of art qualify or not. And while people may know what to not risk posting as an image, they may not remember that a website they consider perfectly inoffensive happens to have some other content on it which SAS will consider offensive.

At any rate, I can understand them being touchy about directly posted images... but not links where the undesired content isn't the main feature of the page. I guess it may be an extreme tactic for trying to maintain that HonCode kid-friendly rating in the lower left, but if so that's silly because when you click it it says "Certificate validity 21 Feb 2012 - Feb 2014" so they're 3 years out of date already anyway.


----------



## shyvr6

In the past, posting pornographic links usually just resulted in a temp ban if it was the first offense. A permanent usually meant they've done it before or they were already on a ban warning and that was just a coincidence. I don't know if their policy changed on that though.

I was originally just gonna post that I thought this thread used to be in the Just For Fun section. When did that change?



Ai said:


> Side note: that "inappropriate language" rule is a joke. No one follows it and it hasn't been even remotely enforced for years... lol


Edit: Sorry, I just noticed this and I have to disagree. During my time, it was enforced when we noticed it and some members received temp bans for continually breaking that rule. I know I've edited thousands of posts to replace curse words with asterisks instead of giving a violation which would've been too harsh for a couple curse words.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ai said:


> :') I am definitely an over-preparer myself. It's my neurotic calling card. But unfortunately, as soon as I'm actually in the moment, being confronted, I simply panic and my mind goes blank. Radio silence. All that researching and practicing for nothing. It's humiliating, terrifying, and so frustrating... :sigh


I used to react exactly that way. I just seemed to get better with it over time, but it's something I had to put a lot of work into. One of the things that I think really helped me is practicing in front of a mirror. You might think that you're going to feel ridiculous doing that. And you will, at first. But I swear to God it works. I do it before face-to-face meetings....I'm giving a PowerPoint presentation in front of quite a few people in a few weeks for my job, and I've already practiced a little lol. Practicing in front of a mirror works, seriously.

I also write myself little notes before the conference calls I have at work, and that helps.

And...I do pretty well, I think. I didn't say I knocked it out of the park....I've never, ever just killed during an interview. I'm anxious as hell. But apparently I do OK, well enough to get hired.


----------



## tehuti88

I wish there was somewhere I could post and ask for information on high-functioning autism/related issues. It looks like the only way I'll ever be able to discuss it is to ride the coattails of other people's threads about it here (on the rare occasions someone posts them), and then watch those threads die before I get all the answers I want. :sigh

I used to think maybe I'd fit in better on a forum devoted to that, but it looks like if you're not officially diagnosed, no matter how well you fit the criteria, the answer is no. -_-

Why did my psychologist ever bring the diagnosis up if she wasn't interested in going through with it?


----------



## AllTheSame

Paul said:


> The definition of pornography is cultural. To the taliban (or victorian era people), most of the member pictures are pornographic. To many Europeans, topless beach pics aren't. To many others, any non-sexual nudity isn't pornographic. And people all over that spectrum will disagree about which kinds of art qualify or not. And while people may know what to not risk posting as an image, they may not remember that a website they consider perfectly inoffensive happens to have some other content on it which SAS will consider offensive.
> 
> At any rate, I can understand them being touchy about directly posted images... but not links where the undesired content isn't the main feature of the page. I guess it may be an extreme tactic for trying to maintain that HonCode kid-friendly rating in the lower left, but if so that's silly because when you click it it says "Certificate validity 21 Feb 2012 - Feb 2014" so they're 3 years out of date already anyway.


I agree, I think the definition of pornography depends on the context. Show a mother breastfeeding a baby and that's alright. Show the same woman with most of her breasts exposed and it gets totally different reactions oc. And it's also cultural, the answer to "Is this pornographic" in a lot of cases depends on who you ask.

For me it goes back to consistency though. Consistency in moderation is the same thing I bring up on this site over and over again when the subject comes up.

Years ago I posted a movie clip, from a favorite movie of mine, and I was given an infraction for it. It contained absolutely no nudity. No sexual content whatsoever. And no violence, zero, none. But one of the mods at the time thought it was "offensive". So it was removed and I was given an infraction. Now...about two years later someone started a very similar thread, and another user here posted _*the exact same clip*_ of that movie that I had posted, and no action was taken. As far as I know it's still up in that thread. So. Think about that for a second, and think about the people that have been banned lately. If you have two brain cells to rub together....you're probably thinking the same thing I am lol.

This site is moderated mostly (almost 100%, from what I can see) by reports from other users. You have got to be either blind, or in denial, if you think that moderating mostly or almost exclusively off the reports from other users doesn't lead to bias, and favoritism, and....it most definitely is not a way to moderate fairly and consistently, imo. Look at what's happened with the last few users that have been banned lmao. It's pretty evident to me. If someone slips up, and someone else is there waiting for this user to slip up....guess what, it's getting reported, and it leads to infractions and bans imo. The mods (and of course TDK) will deny that this leads to favoritism but imo I've seen it happen too many times. It's not brain surgery lol, it's very, very clear to me what's happening here lol.



shyvr6 said:


> In the past, posting pornographic links usually just resulted in a temp ban if it was the first offense. A permanent usually meant they've done it before or they were already on a ban warning and that was just a coincidence. I don't know if their policy changed on that though.
> 
> I was originally just gonna post that I thought this thread used to be in the Just For Fun section. When did that change?


I've seen people just given warnings but that was several years ago. Lately from what I'm guessing, based on what I've seen...if you post a link like that it's a permaban.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I wish there was somewhere I could post and ask for information on high-functioning autism/related issues. It looks like the only way I'll ever be able to discuss it is to ride the coattails of other people's threads about it here (on the rare occasions someone posts them), and then watch those threads die before I get all the answers I want. :sigh
> 
> I used to think maybe I'd fit in better on a forum devoted to that, but it looks like if you're not officially diagnosed, no matter how well you fit the criteria, the answer is no. -_-
> 
> Why did my psychologist ever bring the diagnosis up if she wasn't interested in going through with it?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

AllTheSame said:


> I agree, I think the definition of pornography depends on the context. Show a mother breastfeeding a baby and that's alright. Show the same woman with most of her breasts exposed and it gets totally different reactions oc. And it's also cultural, the answer to "Is this pornographic" in a lot of cases depends on who you ask.
> 
> For me it goes back to consistency though. Consistency in moderation is the same thing I bring up on this site over and over again when the subject comes up.
> 
> Years ago I posted a movie clip, from a favorite movie of mine, and I was given an infraction for it. It contained absolutely no nudity. No sexual content whatsoever. And no violence, zero, none. But one of the mods at the time thought it was "offensive". So it was removed and I was given an infraction. Now...about two years later someone started a very similar thread, and another user here posted _*the exact same clip*_ of that movie that I had posted, and no action was taken. As far as I know it's still up in that thread. So. Think about that for a second, and think about the people that have been banned lately. If you have two brain cells to rub together....you're probably thinking the same thing I am lol.
> 
> This site is moderated mostly (almost 100%, from what I can see) by reports from other users. You have got to be either blind, or in denial, if you think that moderating mostly or almost exclusively off the reports from other users doesn't lead to bias, and favoritism, and....it most definitely is not a way to moderate fairly and consistently, imo. Look at what's happened with the last few users that have been banned lmao. It's pretty evident to me. If someone slips up, and someone else is there waiting for this user to slip up....guess what, it's getting reported, and it leads to infractions and bans imo. The mods (and of course TDK) will deny that this leads to favoritism but imo I've seen it happen too many times. It's not brain surgery lol, it's very, very clear to me what's happening here lol.
> 
> I've seen people just given warnings but that was several years ago. Lately from what I'm guessing, based on what I've seen...if you post a link like that it's a permaban.


It's true that moderation here is mostly based on reports, but certainly not always! Komorikun's ban was because of chance browsing and viewing of the videos, _not_ any report. I'll try and say a bit more on this issue later.


----------



## Ai

AllTheSame said:


> I used to react exactly that way. I just seemed to get better with it over time, but it's something I had to put a lot of work into. One of the things that I think really helped me is practicing in front of a mirror. You might think that you're going to feel ridiculous doing that. And you will, at first. But I swear to God it works. I do it before face-to-face meetings....I'm giving a PowerPoint presentation in front of quite a few people in a few weeks for my job, and I've already practiced a little lol. Practicing in front of a mirror works, seriously.
> 
> I also write myself little notes before the conference calls I have at work, and that helps.
> 
> And...I do pretty well, I think. I didn't say I knocked it out of the park....I've never, ever just killed during an interview. I'm anxious as hell. But apparently I do OK, well enough to get hired.


I haven't noticed myself improving with time. But my perception might be colored a bit by defeatism... lol Another of my neurotic calling cards. 



AllTheSame said:


> This site is moderated mostly (almost 100%, from what I can see) by reports from other users. You have got to be either blind, or in denial, if you think that moderating mostly or almost exclusively off the reports from other users doesn't lead to bias, and favoritism, and....it most definitely is not a way to moderate fairly and consistently, imo. . .


The only way I could really see that being the case is if each and every report were acted upon; but they aren't. Whether or not something is moderated is still ultimately up to the discretion of the staff member taking the report. Therefore, if a member is, for example, unpopular with a number of other members, they might be more likely to be reported, but it doesn't guarantee they're any more likely to be moderated--unless it's determined they legitimately _are_ breaking the rules.

I don't deny that moderators are fallible and liable to fall victim to their own biases sometimes (they're only human), but I don't think that moderation relying heavily on reports necessarily leads to that end. Only the integrity of the moderators involved can precipitate that next step and, really, it'd lead to the same outcome whether they were actively patrolling the entire website 24/7 or not.


----------



## euphoria04

Ai said:


> That's so awesome that you're able to thrive in professional contexts, though.
> 
> :') I am definitely an over-preparer myself. It's my neurotic calling card. But unfortunately, as soon as I'm actually in the moment, being confronted, I simply panic and my mind goes blank. Radio silence. All that researching and practicing for nothing. It's humiliating, terrifying, and so frustrating... :sigh


Keep at it. Once you're comfortable with it and with yourself (in that particular context), you'll be awesome at interviewing too. You're a smart ****ing girl from what I've gathered from your posts. Smart translates successfully to most things in life, when applied correctly.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


>


I can't watch it at the moment, but I looked at the summaries on the screen and some resonate with me (though others don't apply quite as much).

This was a site I came across a long time ago that really hit home:

ZOMG what a freaking long link this is
(Basically giving a summary of how women on the spectrum may differ from males, since most research seems to involve males. The "AspienGirl" book is basic but pretty good, too.)

I clearly remember how it went in my therapy session. I was talking about something, maybe about my difficulties relating to people, and then my psychologist asked if I'd ever considered or if anyone had ever suggested that I might have Asperger's. In fact, somebody online had read some journal entries of mine on a writing site and had suggested it to me. I'd brushed off the suggestion back then, because I looked up a summary of Asperger's as it was understood at the time (this was in the early 2000s), and it said things like people with Asperger's lack empathy, and are really good at math, and bad at language/grammar, and have zero understanding of human reactions (I always _thought_ I understood people, but time is proving me wrong), etc., and none of that applied to me. So I figured, that's not me.

I gave the psychologist the same explanation--"I looked it up once, and it said Aspies lack empathy and are good at math and bad at language, and that's not me at all"--and she didn't bother correcting me, just moved on with the session. And I lost my chance. -_-

I brought it up again when a psychiatrist visited me in the hospital after my surgery last December. I told her the above story, and she even agreed that I showed many signs of autism. I then started to ask if it'd be possible for me to look into getting a diagnosis/therapy for that and she IMMEDIATELY and adamantly shot me down--cutting me off, shaking her head, saying _no no no_. She was very snippy and rude about it, like what a stupid idea it was. I felt so humiliated, I clammed up and refused any further offers of help and couldn't wait for her to leave. So embarrassing.

Strangely, she had a young man with her (a guy in training or something?) and maybe I'm wrong, but I sensed that he was empathizing with me the entire time, but he wasn't in charge, so he didn't speak up. He did return to my room briefly after she'd left, I can't recall why, to drop something off maybe, and he didn't bring up the autism issue again but I had the strong impression he was trying to show he felt sorry about the whole thing. I appreciated that, even if it didn't help me.

...Anyway. Sorry to lay all that on you. ops


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I can't watch it at the moment, but I looked at the summaries on the screen and some resonate with me (though others don't apply quite as much).
> 
> This was a site I came across a long time ago that really hit home:
> 
> ZOMG what a freaking long link this is
> (Basically giving a summary of how women on the spectrum may differ from males, since most research seems to involve males. The "AspienGirl" book is basic but pretty good, too.)
> 
> I clearly remember how it went in my therapy session. I was talking about something, maybe about my difficulties relating to people, and then my psychologist asked if I'd ever considered or if anyone had ever suggested that I might have Asperger's. In fact, somebody online had read some journal entries of mine on a writing site and had suggested it to me. I'd brushed off the suggestion back then, because I looked up a summary of Asperger's as it was understood at the time (this was in the early 2000s), and it said things like people with Asperger's lack empathy, and are really good at math, and bad at language/grammar, and have zero understanding of human reactions (I always _thought_ I understood people, but time is proving me wrong), etc., and none of that applied to me. So I figured, that's not me.
> 
> I gave the psychologist the same explanation--"I looked it up once, and it said Aspies lack empathy and are good at math and bad at language, and that's not me at all"--and she didn't bother correcting me, just moved on with the session. And I lost my chance. -_-
> 
> I brought it up again when a psychiatrist visited me in the hospital after my surgery last December. I told her the above story, and she even agreed that I showed many signs of autism. I then started to ask if it'd be possible for me to look into getting a diagnosis/therapy for that and she IMMEDIATELY and adamantly shot me down--cutting me off, shaking her head, saying _no no no_. She was very snippy and rude about it, like what a stupid idea it was. I felt so humiliated, I clammed up and refused any further offers of help and couldn't wait for her to leave. So embarrassing.
> 
> Strangely, she had a young man with her (a guy in training or something?) and maybe I'm wrong, but I sensed that he was empathizing with me the entire time, but he wasn't in charge, so he didn't speak up. He did return to my room briefly after she'd left, I can't recall why, to drop something off maybe, and he didn't bring up the autism issue again but I had the strong impression he was trying to show he felt sorry about the whole thing. I appreciated that, even if it didn't help me.
> 
> ...Anyway. Sorry to lay all that on you. ops


Yeah I'm not sure that's the best video really, just one woman's experience, she didn't get a diagnosis until much later in life though - I think 45 which is interesting. I think YouTube can be a pretty good source of information though, if you can find talks and such given by professionals. I haven't looked into as much stuff with autism as I have other disorders (like ADHD,) but I've found quite a lot of stuff that's useful for ADHD on YouTube so might be able to find more stuff there for Autism spectrum disorder as well.

I don't think you can get a diagnosis for Asperger's anymore, just autism. I'm not really sure why they separated them in the first place tbh. I think there are a lot of stereotypes about the disorder that mean that if you don't present as a really obvious case, you might be missed even though the problems associated with the condition can have a profoundly negative effect on your life. Or even if you don't meet the criteria for diagnosis but have many of the symptoms and they're negatively effecting your life, and you have no support for that and never have done due to lack of a diagnosis of any kind.


----------



## Ai

euphoria04 said:


> Keep at it. Once you're comfortable with it and with yourself (in that particular context), you'll be awesome at interviewing too. You're a smart ****ing girl from what I've gathered from your posts. Smart translates successfully to most things in life, when applied correctly.


Aww, that is very sweet of you. Thank you! I'm going to do my best. 



shyvr6 said:


> Edit: Sorry, I just noticed this and I have to disagree. During my time, it was enforced when we noticed it and some members received temp bans for continually breaking that rule. I know I've edited thousands of posts to replace curse words with asterisks instead of giving a violation which would've been too harsh for a couple curse words.


A few years ago it definitely was, but not lately. Half the members have taken to alternate spellings and the other half simply use the asterisks (or other symbols) strategically. lol


----------



## feels

I'm going to a show with my friend tomorrow and it's for a band I'm not really interested in but that part is fine. The part I'm dreading is she wants to get there 5 hours before the doors open. We have GA/floor tickets so she wants to be right by the stage. I dunno if I'm incredibly selfish or if this is a normal thing to be ****ing bummed about but yeah if someone could hire a hitman to kill me I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I bet we would click if we could meet in real life.... He seems to enjoy my sarcastic humor and even bitterness. Ha....


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

shyvr6 said:


> In the past, posting pornographic links usually just resulted in a temp ban if it was the first offense. A permanent usually meant they've done it before or they were already on a ban warning and that was just a coincidence. I don't know if their policy changed on that though.
> 
> I was originally just gonna post that I thought this thread used to be in the Just For Fun section. When did that change?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I just noticed this and I have to disagree. During my time, it was enforced when we noticed it and some members received temp bans for continually breaking that rule. I know I've edited thousands of posts to replace curse words with asterisks instead of giving a violation which would've been too harsh for a couple curse words.


I should answer your first question in the current board feedback thread. Silent Memory recently decided to move this and Random Thought Of The Day from Just For Fun to this section. I think it makes more sense that way, because they are obviously not game threads.



Ai said:


> Aww, that is very sweet of you. Thank you! I'm going to do my best.
> 
> A few years ago it definitely was, but not lately. Half the members have taken to alternate spellings and the other half simply use the asterisks (or other symbols) strategically. lol


The swear filter is still enforced, mostly if something is reported. Though violations purely for swearing are still pretty rare. But with so few mods now, the enforcement of that rule probably isn´t as strict as before and a lot may well get overlooked.


----------



## KelsKels

Just bleh.. sitting at work and it's really slow. There's a bunch of girls here and I'm just awkwardly standing around not talking while everyone else is socializing. I just hate that I have to really force myself to make conversation and did even then it's just strained. 

Also I keep thinking about moving. I really do think we're going to move to texas. It's just... such an awful state. Lol. I mean.. at least it's not like Alabama or Tennessee, I guess...


----------



## littleghost

KelsKels said:


> Also I keep thinking about moving. I really do think we're going to move to texas. It's just... such an awful state. Lol. I mean.. at least it's not like Alabama or Tennessee, I guess...


Texas is a BIG state. It makes all the difference in the world where in Texas you're going to move to. Houston is very international, tons of people from all over the world. Dallas is probably the most stereotypically Texan city. Everyone has their hair just right, makeup on, dressed in fashion and a lot of good ole boys to go with those ladies. Austin, despite being the capital, is the most liberal Texas city. It's a bit of a haven for the gays of Texas, and has a young population because so many go there for school (UT) and love it and stay. Austin also has a lot of high tech computer stuff. San Antonio feels more small-town ish even though it's one of the 10 largest cities in the US. Lots of tourism, high Latino population. That's the big cities, the small towns are different too. A small border town is different from an east Texas town is different from a refinery town or oil drilling town.

So, don't judge Texas as a whole... it's parts are varied.


----------



## Dissonance

Can I really not travel across other universes? Boo.


----------



## TryingMara

I wish I hadn't asked you. You're trying to make some kind of statement, yet you don't realize that I am the one that is being put out more on a regular basis. Where is my consideration?


----------



## May19

We could have hooked up yesterday if I wasn't feel so goddamn nauseous, but I'm also glad that we didn't because I had to go to the ER this morning for alcohol poisoning. You probably wouldn't have noticed lmfao. Plus I don't know how I feel about hooking up with a fifth year engineering major that I just met the night of. But you were chill dude..well until you kept insisting that you wanted to take me back to my dorm. Thanks for being my first beer pong partner though. I hope you get your letters. Go hard next quarter. If everything goes well, it'll be your last bro. I'm still really hungover right now hahaha whoops


----------



## SparklingWater

Too much hope, not enough reality this go round.


----------



## Overdrive

Too much isolation


----------



## Rains

tehuti88 said:


> I wish there was somewhere I could post and ask for information on high-functioning autism/related issues. It looks like the only way I'll ever be able to discuss it is to ride the coattails of other people's threads about it here (on the rare occasions someone posts them), and then watch those threads die before I get all the answers I want. :sigh
> 
> I used to think maybe I'd fit in better on a forum devoted to that, but it looks like if you're not officially diagnosed, no matter how well you fit the criteria, the answer is no. -_-
> 
> Why did my psychologist ever bring the diagnosis up if she wasn't interested in going through with it?


I know a bit about high functioning autism, mainly based on reading, and watching YouTube videos about it over the years... I probably have a mild form of it, as does my paternal aunt (she's recognised this) and my dad (he's been kind of dismissive about possibly having it, but my mother and I am convinced he does).

I also recommend YouTube as a good resource for accessible information to start off with. Academic literature and studies can be overwhelming, and like you mentioned, they're mainly based on men.

I've quite enjoyed this channel: 




I think in this one she's actually structuring the video based on the link you posted. She tends to post long, in depth, almost podcast style videos which I prefer, and she covers specific topics, like empathy, ADD, childhood, sensory stuff, etc.


----------



## KelsKels

littleghost said:


> Texas is a BIG state. It makes all the difference in the world where in Texas you're going to move to. Houston is very international, tons of people from all over the world. Dallas is probably the most stereotypically Texan city. Everyone has their hair just right, makeup on, dressed in fashion and a lot of good ole boys to go with those ladies. Austin, despite being the capital, is the most liberal Texas city. It's a bit of a haven for the gays of Texas, and has a young population because so many go there for school (UT) and love it and stay. Austin also has a lot of high tech computer stuff. San Antonio feels more small-town ish even though it's one of the 10 largest cities in the US. Lots of tourism, high Latino population. That's the big cities, the small towns are different too. A small border town is different from an east Texas town is different from a refinery town or oil drilling town.
> 
> So, don't judge Texas as a whole... it's parts are varied.


lol I've been there many times, to every city you listed.. its not ideal for me. I'm not saying the whole state is bad for everyone. Just my opinion. Luckily we'd be moving to the best city available... but unfortunately Texas is the one of the craziest states of our 50. I'm sure I'll move back to the west coast after my parents pass away but my family is in Austin and I don't want to waste what little time I have on this earth away from them.


----------



## Ai

May19 said:


> . . . but I'm also glad that we didn't because I had to go to the ER this morning for alcohol poisoning.


Goodness. Glad you're okay!


----------



## SparklingWater

So itchy. Ugh. Death may indeed be preferable to this f-ing torture.

Repetition compulsion- just did that **** again without realizing it again. F-ck my life. The reasons always seem so logical too until I'm out of it and oops I've done it again. It's OK, next time I won't. It's going to be ok.


----------



## May19

Ai said:


> Goodness. Glad you're okay!


thank you! Im alright now. shouldnt have had that much drink


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel like I could a saline IV or whatever it is they use to improve hydration


----------



## SparklingWater

Back to cbt. These unconscious beliefs I keep acting on are f-ing ruining my life and I'm just done


----------



## AllTheSame

littleghost said:


> Texas is a BIG state. It makes all the difference in the world where in Texas you're going to move to. Houston is very international, tons of people from all over the world. Dallas is probably the most stereotypically Texan city. Everyone has their hair just right, makeup on, dressed in fashion and a lot of good ole boys to go with those ladies. Austin, despite being the capital, is the most liberal Texas city. It's a bit of a haven for the gays of Texas, and has a young population because so many go there for school (UT) and love it and stay. Austin also has a lot of high tech computer stuff. San Antonio feels more small-town ish even though it's one of the 10 largest cities in the US. Lots of tourism, high Latino population. That's the big cities, the small towns are different too. A small border town is different from an east Texas town is different from a refinery town or oil drilling town.
> 
> So, don't judge Texas as a whole... it's parts are varied.


This is so, soooo true. I'm a native Texan and I can tell you that just going to Pasadena, you will meet a whole, completely different demographic as opposed to going to The WoodLands. They may as well be in two different countries. And there are differences in the demographics between The Woodlands and Kingwood, and those two communities are not that far away, at all. I'm in outside sales and occasionally I will go to East Texas, and omg, that is like visiting another country, ffs. Part of my job in outside sales, doing what I do is to know the demographic inside and out, of each of my stores. And that can change in just a few blocks sometimes.

It depends on which part of Texas you're thinking about moving to. Results may vary. Quite a bit lol. There are parts of Texas I would never, ever move to.


----------



## TryingMara

You criticize them them for what you've done yourself. You're just angry it hasn't worked out for you. Now you pretend to be on the moral high ground and look down on them for what you perceive as being insincere and having ulterior motives- pot, kettle, black.


----------



## coeur_brise

There should be a petition to bring komorikun back. Come on people,this is America (and the U.K. and Canada and the restock the world.)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

coeur_brise said:


> There should be a petition to bring komorikun back. Come on people,this is America (and the U.K. and Canada and the restock the world.)


Sarcasm? Or you missed the thread I made that got 100+ replies? We did it.


----------



## Musicfan

AllTheSame said:


> This is so, soooo true. I'm a native Texan and I can tell you that just going to Pasadena, you will meet a whole, completely different demographic as opposed to going to The WoodLands. They may as well be in two different countries. And there are differences in the demographics between The Woodlands and Kingwood, and those two communities are not that far away, at all. I'm in outside sales and occasionally I will go to East Texas, and omg, that is like visiting another country, ffs. Part of my job in outside sales, doing what I do is to know the demographic inside and out, of each of my stores. And that can change in just a few blocks sometimes.
> 
> It depends on which part of Texas you're thinking about moving to. Results may vary. Quite a bit lol. There are parts of Texas I would never, ever move to.


Have you seen the movie Hell or High Water? I just watched that the other day and wondered how accurate some of the story was involving Texas. Like when the town folk chased after the two antagonists after they robbed a bank.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Recently bought a cat toy, it's a wand with a wire and a feather butterfly attached to the end. My one cat absolutely loves it. Unfortunately, the butterfly is very fragile and she destroyed it within a couple play sessions. Soo, I went to the craft store and bought decorative butterflies made out of cloth as a replacement. She sees no difference and still loves the toy. 

I think about designing and making cat toys a lot. I'm just not ambitious and not business savy. It would be awesome though. Maybe one day. Probably not.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Recently bought a cat toy, it's a wand with a wire and a feather butterfly attached to the end. My one cat absolutely loves it. Unfortunately, the butterfly is very fragile and she destroyed it within a couple play sessions. Soo, I went to the craft store and bought decorative butterflies made out of cloth as a replacement. She sees no difference and still loves the toy.
> 
> I think about designing and making cat toys a lot. I'm just not ambitious and not business savy. It would be awesome though. Maybe one day. Probably not.


You should invent something that has a bottom, and four sides but no top. And you should make it out of, like cardboard. You could call it "Empty Box" and I'm positive your cats will love it.  You'll be a millionaire.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I'm stuffed and feel fat af. Gotta work out tomorrow and stop being like this.


----------



## Sadpanda117

I'm thinking about how scary it is that the weekend is almost over. I'm gonna have to face it all again as i have and will continue to each week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

the cheat said:


> You should invent something that has a bottom, and four sides but no top. And you should make it out of, like cardboard. You could call it "Empty Box" and I'm positive your cats will love it.  You'll be a millionaire.


Genius. I won't take all the credit, promise.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Sadpanda117 said:


> I'm thinking about how scary it is that the weekend is almost over. I'm gonna have to face it all again as i have and will continue to each week.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel you. This is why I hate Sundays.


----------



## coeur_brise

the cheat said:


> Sarcasm? Or you missed the thread I made that got 100+ replies? We did it.


Oh, damn. I totally missed that. Durrrrrr. /defeated


----------



## mt moyt

im not sleeping tonight


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

coeur_brise said:


> Oh, damn. I totally missed that. Durrrrrr. /defeated


Lol /undefeated I didn't mean to make you feel dumb! I'm sorry :hug but yeah she'll be back soon.


----------



## Barakiel

I learned only a few minutes ago how to properly pronounce "world" (the American way of saying it at least). I'm supposed to be practicing my speech everyday by reading poetry and stuff out loud, but most of the time I'm too lazy/depressed to do that. And yet I always wonder why I run out of breath or butcher words when I try speaking to people.. :blank


----------



## Kevin001

I'm not trying to see that movie tomorrow night but might be the only time I can go....ugh idk.


----------



## KelsKels

I broke my diet tonight and made a White Russian... oops. :b


----------



## Blue Dino

My craving for chips or crunchy crispy salty snacks is kicking. And I don't have any at the moment. I guess tacos made with 3 day old refrigerated leftover meats and veggies would have to do.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just realised I was wearing my pyjama bottoms backwards. Oh well it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Someone shoot me.


----------



## feels

So the concert tonight was miserable but I was being very social and met this really nice dude that I talked to for a few hours. I also went to a bar by myself (my friend and I took turns while the other waited in line). I don't normally drink much outside of social events but I got pretty sloshed on some vodka and it made waiting in line a lot more fun.


----------



## SparklingWater

Thank god people don't typically sue just for emotional distress. I'd have hundreds of lawsuits on my hands.

Why can't I just leave well enough alone.

Sigh. When you want what they sent you but also told them never allow you to speak to them again. I'm actually a 5 yr old. Cannot do grownup relationships. Lol so adorably f-ed up. I'm gonna be the loneliest old woman ever. Lol I could successfully end a relationship with a duck. Don't call it's not you, its me.


----------



## Blue Dino

I just remembered I forgot to pay my dmv registration, which expires in a few weeks.


----------



## SplendidBob

KelsKels said:


> I broke my diet tonight and made a White Russian... oops. :b


Broke mine last night with 200ml of whiskey a bunch of bread and a load of those ****ing weird low fat greek yoghurt things, oh and babybells lol.

Damn booze.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Just realised I was wearing my pyjama bottoms backwards. Oh well it doesn't really matter.


Recently went to my physio with my tee shirt on with the label on the outside when she was examining my neck, chuckled to myself when I got back and realised


----------



## AllTheSame

My dad is pretty ******* awesome. Seriously. I was in the Texas Medical Center a little over 24 hours ago. On a back board, with a neckbrace on, lying on a stretcher, in a hallway, for hours. And he was making me laugh. We talked for hours, and I kept telling him to go get something to eat, to take a break but he refused to leave. Damn. How awesome is that.....I hope I can be there for my kids like that someday, I think in some ways I have already. He made it so, so much easier to get through, just by being there. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> My dad is pretty ******* awesome. Seriously. I was in the Texas Medical Center a little over 24 hours ago. On a back board, with a neckbrace on, lying on a stretcher, in a hallway, for hours. And he was making me laugh. We talked for hours, and I kept telling him to go get something to eat, to take a break but he refused to leave. Damn. How awesome is that.....I hope I can be there for my kids like that someday, I think in some ways I have already. He made it so, so much easier to get through, just by being there.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


You ok?


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> You ok?


Yeah I'm fine, thanks for asking, just got into a really bad wreck, my car is totaled. I'm just trying to remember I'm blessed, it could've been so, so much worse. Thank God my kids weren't in the car, thank God everyone else was OK. It's just a car, I realize that but I loved that car, it was my baby and I wanted to get another 50K miles out of it....all it needed was a new fuel pump and a tune up. Anyway, I'm really sore, bruised from head to toe but otherwise everyone's OK and that's all that matters.


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah I'm fine, thanks for asking, just got into a really bad wreck, my car is totaled. I'm just trying to remember I'm blessed, it could've been so, so much worse. Thank God my kids weren't in the car, thank God everyone else was OK. It's just a car, I realize that but I loved that car, it was my baby and I wanted to get another 50K miles out of it....all it needed was a new fuel pump and a tune up. Anyway, I'm really sore, bruised from head to toe but otherwise everyone's OK and that's all that matters.


Oh wow, glad you're ok. God was watching you. :squeeze


----------



## SparklingWater

Let's see how long this takes


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow, glad you're ok. God was watching you. :squeeze


 Yeah thanks. It could've turned out really bad.


----------



## mt moyt

i mustve killed close to 100 silverfish since i started living here in september, including 5 yesterday. they are so gross


----------



## euphoria04

AllTheSame said:


> What i really came here to say (vent) was....I think it's pretty surprising how many people will claim to be life long friends with a fellow SASer....while at the same time admitting they've never talked to them much....not in chat, not on the phone, or through texts, and most def not irl...by their own admission lol. Yet they claim to be life long friends with these people lmao. And hey is none of my business lol, do what works for you I guess just an interesting observation and one I find to be kind of funny at times.


This seems like an incredibly petty thing to get worked up over. Like the type of thing that the Mean Girls would judge others for.


----------



## AllTheSame

euphoria04 said:


> This seems like an incredibly petty thing to get worked up over. Like the type of thing that the Mean Girls would judge others for.


Nah...lol....I'm not worked up at all. Hey, makes no difference to me whether people have fake friends or not lmao. Just an observation. It doesn't really bother me one way or another....like I said, I actually think it's kind of funny.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Persephone The Dread

euphoria04 said:


> This seems like an incredibly petty thing to get worked up over. Like the type of thing that the Mean Girls would judge others for.


This

I've also never seen anyone claim that.


----------



## AllTheSame

Lol

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AllTheSame said:


> Lol
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


If you have something to say to me - or anyone for that matter - say it and don't make passive aggressive posts instead to get around saying what you think to people directly.

Just as The Dark Knight said.


----------



## momentsunset

It's amazing how over the years I can get incredibly close to people, but in the end we just don't talk to each other any more and all that I am left with is memories.
I appreciate those who I have made what I think are lasting connections, but now I am beginning to wonder if every friend or person I date is just going to be temporary. What's the point of getting close to anyone then? I feel like it just hurts more in the end and makes you feel lonelier when you're alone. I want to go into my turtle shell and hide from people right now, but at the same time I still want to feel a connection with someone again. My feelings are weird.


----------



## AllTheSame

Persephone The Dread said:


> If you have something to say to me - or anyone for that matter - say it and don't make passive aggressive posts instead to get around saying what you think to people directly.
> 
> Just as The Dark Knight said.


Well...guess I invite you to do the same.

Now that we have that out of the way lol....

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope its not raining too bad later, I must see this movie.


----------



## AllTheSame

Riker said:


> Have you seen the movie Hell or High Water? I just watched that the other day and wondered how accurate some of the story was involving Texas. Like when the town folk chased after the two antagonists after they robbed a bank.


I looked this movie up and it got such high reviews on RottenTomatoes and other sites I decided to watch it, and it's a pretty awesome movie. It personifies the whole small town Texas mentality, it is a good look into how a lot of the people here walk and talk and interact. In a somewhat scary way, yes, that's a pretty accurate snapshot of what a whole lot of Texas is like. You either fit in our you don't. You are either Bubba, or Bubba 's brother, or cousin, or you aren't. I was born and raised in Texas and that's also a very big deal here. But I'm not a Bubba, and ffs I have no desire to be, at all, in any way, shape or form. I'm not a hick lol. You can be from here and not be like that at all., ffs. I'm not like that. I have a Texas accent. That doesn't mean I'm like that though, at all.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Gorgoroth9

I wish I could just disappear. I don't want to do anything, or see anyone. Everyone just hurts me


----------



## SparklingWater

JHC I hope I don't have too many adverse side effects from taking this. It was quite a low dose for less than a month, but still the horror stories!


----------



## ShadowOne

least theres always the last option..


----------



## Magnable

How sometimes my brother is useless.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

New season of Master Chef Canada. I love it. I also hate it.


----------



## SparklingWater

Meh. Might have ****ed up a good thing. Eh who knows. At this point I'm just tired of a ton of **** and don't have the energy to let people in. I wonder if that comes across


----------



## SofaKing

I can be alone...I'm doing it, now...it's not a matter of necessity, it's a matter of preference. I'd rather be with someone, than not. The benefits of "doing your own thing" is a short list with short lived gratification.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

My attention span has really deteriorated over the years whenever I watch fictional TV/movies, yet somehow documentaries and informative shows are enough to suck me in. As much as I want to bring my interest back into scripted forms of entertainment so I could join my friends during hangouts where they're just chilling on the couch and watching stuff like Game of Thrones, part of me is also reluctant. I really don't want to spend more money on stuff like Netflix when I know that I'm only going to be watching at most just 10 hours of content. I don't know, maybe it's because the older I get, the less interested I am in escaping into a fantasy world. Stuff I used to find boring are what I look forward to now. 

Ugh. Maybe my friends are right. Maybe early adulthood is having me transition into this boring career woman.


----------



## Dissonance

I won't make the same mistake.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> Someone shoot me.


Still waiting.


----------



## Musicfan

AllTheSame said:


> I looked this movie up and it got such high reviews on RottenTomatoes and other sites I decided to watch it, and it's a pretty awesome movie. It personifies the whole small town Texas mentality, it is a good look into how a lot of the people here walk and talk and interact. In a somewhat scary way, yes, that's a pretty accurate snapshot of what a whole lot of Texas is like. You either fit in our you don't. You are either Bubba, or Bubba 's brother, or cousin, or you aren't. I was born and raised in Texas and that's also a very big deal here. But I'm not a Bubba, and ffs I have no desire to be, at all, in any way, shape or form. I'm not a hick lol. You can be from here and not be like that at all., ffs. I'm not like that. I have a Texas accent. That doesn't mean I'm like that though, at all.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


As a kid I lived for a few years in a small dusty central California town which had a similar way of life like you mentioned. I've always wanted to visit your state after watching Real World: Austin many moons ago. 
Just have to remember to buy propane instead of briquettes for barbecuing there. haha


----------



## Kevin001

There is cockiness and confidence I choose the latter.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Not as strong as it was before.


----------



## KelsKels

Really wish I could afford plastic surgery... I'd love it.


----------



## tea111red

KelsKels said:


> Really wish I could afford plastic surgery... I'd love it.


me, too.


----------



## Zatch

I should become a professional cuddle buddy. It probably pays.


----------



## Musicfan

KelsKels said:


> Really wish I could afford plastic surgery... I'd love it.


It gets worse as you get older. Home 3D printers will fix that somehow.


----------



## AllTheSame

Riker said:


> As a kid I lived for a few years in a small dusty central California town which had a similar way of life like you mentioned. I've always wanted to visit your state after watching Real World: Austin many moons ago.
> Just have to remember to buy propane instead of briquettes for barbecuing there. haha


Lol. Uhmmm...there are very, very different demographics within the state of Texas lol. I'td be wise to check out the neighborhoods you decide to move into :grin2:


----------



## Sadpanda117

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I feel you. This is why I hate Sundays.


Hahaha I like the south park sad panda.


----------



## Musicfan

AllTheSame said:


> Lol. Uhmmm...there are very, very different demographics within the state of Texas lol. I'td be wise to check out the neighborhoods you decide to move into :grin2:


Sounds like one should be careful which banks they choose to rob there also!


----------



## SparklingWater

Yup gonna have to take a loss on this one. But that's OK.


----------



## SofaKing

I wonder if there is a separate secret board or network on SAS that "blacklists" people, but doesn't ban. It just feels that way at times. Like a group of people get together and talk crud about others and then secretly PM all posters as necessary to "stay away from that guy", "pass over his posts and don't acknowledge his advice even if you acknowledge someone else's exact same comment 2 posts later.". Not everyone gets the message in time, though, and accidentally pays attention to me, which is probably quickly corrected by the blacklist committee. Isolation, thy name is social anxiety.


----------



## SparklingWater

I hate lying but honestly with certain people, especially my parents, it's far better than having them get involved and dealing with their insanity in addition to my initial problem.


----------



## Kevin001

SofaKing said:


> I wonder if there is a separate secret board or network on SAS that "blacklists" people, but doesn't ban. It just feels that way at times. Like a group of people get together and talk crud about others and then secretly PM all posters as necessary to "stay away from that guy", "pass over his posts and don't acknowledge his advice even if you acknowledge someone else's exact same comment 2 posts later.". Not everyone gets the message in time, though, and accidentally pays attention to me, which is probably quickly corrected by the blacklist committee. Isolation, thy name is social anxiety.


You talking about yourself bro? You feel ousted here?


----------



## AllTheSame

God I'm moving slow today. But I'm feeling better. I need to hit some of my stores, at least get two or three in today.

My kids are worried about me, still texting me asking how I am. I'm fine. I just want to get back to feeling normal again, whatever that is, ffs.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## euphoria04

I love adversity. I feed off it. Don't tell me I can't do something unless you want it done and then some.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Am I the only one bothered by all those people urging others to try meditation in order to ease anxiety/depression? Not that I don't believe in it and its effects, but more often than not, it is hipsters that follow fad diets and fitness methods that suggest this stuff to me, so their credibility is already looking suspicious. If I'm going to go to someone for advice on how to meditate, rather I'd go to a Buddhist monk who has been doing this for decades because I'll trust their expertise.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I kind of creeped on someone by looking up their twitter and then followed a link to their tumblr, it's weird to get a view into someone's life through the internet without really knowing them- I feel bad now, though I'm sure a lot of people do way more harmless stalking than I do. I wouldn't really care if someone did that to me unless they started sending me messages.


----------



## SparklingWater

As disappointed as I am relieved honestly. Don't push it, let it take a natural course, wasn't sustainable in any case.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> You talking about yourself bro? You feel ousted here?


At times, yes...and IRL too...workplace, social outings, etc. I feel liked, but not accepted. Tolerated, but not integral. I don't think I'm doing anything wrong, but ultimately it ends up feeling like the group chooses to keep me on the edge, if at all.


----------



## SparklingWater

The fact that I'm sick to my stomach says it all. 


I'm done. So much to focus on in my own life.


----------



## Nitrogen

I'm so glad I have pets. I managed to calm down after petting/cuddling my lab who is always so sweet and cute and clumsy lol. I'm really going to miss having a dog when I move out, hopefully I'll be living somewhere where I can at least get a cat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm so burnt out by life I'm getting to that point of not being able to function again


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh just get it over with


----------



## Nitrogen

Somebody in the house dropped something and it made quite a loud noise and now there's a bunch of chatter and I feel so angry... I feel like I'm going to explode.


----------



## Crisigv

And another baby


----------



## fluorish

So Annoyed.


----------



## SparklingWater

I've never considered myself a liar, but when I'm being evasive and don't want everyone in my life and business (cause they make **** worse) the lies really pile up. I hate that feeling. I've got to let people in and open up. At this point no one in the world knows what's really going on with me and that's sad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Is the audio on this messed up, or is that poor quality tinny sound (like at the beginning with the vocals) actually what they were going for as an effect?


----------



## Ai

*Oh... my... god...* This _ENTIRE_ article (20 Diversion Tactics Highly Manipulative Narcissists, Sociopaths And Psychopaths Use To Silence You) reminds me SO much of someone, my head is actually spinning a little bit... Wow.



> *3. Nonsensical conversations from hell.*
> 
> If you think you're going to have a thoughtful discussion with someone who is toxic, be prepared for epic mindf***ery rather than conversational mindfulness.
> 
> Malignant narcissists and sociopaths use word salad, circular conversations, ad hominem arguments, projection and gaslighting to disorient you and get you off track should you ever disagree with them or challenge them in any way. They do this in order to discredit, confuse and frustrate you, distract you from the main problem and make you feel guilty for being a human being with actual thoughts and feelings that might differ from their own. In their eyes, *you* are the problem if you happen to exist.
> 
> Spend even ten minutes arguing with a toxic narcissist and you'll find yourself wondering how the argument even began at all. You simply disagreed with them about their absurd claim that the sky is red and now your entire childhood, family, friends, career and lifestyle choices have come under attack. That is because your disagreement picked at their false belief that they are omnipotent and omniscient, resulting in a narcissistic injury.
> 
> Remember: toxic people don't argue with you, they essentially argue with themselves and you become privy to their long, draining monologues. They thrive off the drama and they live for it. Each and every time you attempt to provide a point that counters their ridiculous assertions, you feed them supply. Don't feed the narcissists supply - rather, supply yourself with the confirmation that their abusive behavior is the problem, not you. Cut the interaction short as soon as you anticipate it escalating and use your energy on some decadent self-care instead.





> *5. Deliberately misrepresenting your thoughts and feelings to the point of absurdity.*
> 
> In the hands of a malignant narcissist or sociopath, your differing opinions, legitimate emotions and lived experiences get translated into character flaws and evidence of your irrationality.
> 
> Narcissists weave tall tales to reframe what you're actually saying as a way to make your opinions look absurd or heinous. Let's say you bring up the fact that you're unhappy with the way a toxic friend is speaking to you. In response, he or she may put words in your mouth, saying, "Oh, so now you're perfect?" or "So I am a bad person, huh?" when you've done nothing but express your feelings. This enables them to invalidate your right to have thoughts and emotions about their inappropriate behavior and instills in you a sense of guilt when you attempt to establish boundaries.
> 
> This is also a popular form of diversion and cognitive distortion that is known as "mind reading." Toxic people often presume they know what you're thinking and feeling. They chronically jump to conclusions based on their own triggers rather than stepping back to evaluate the situation mindfully. They act accordingly based on their own delusions and fallacies and make no apologies for the harm they cause as a result. Notorious for putting words in your mouth, they depict you as having an intention or outlandish viewpoint you didn't possess. They accuse you of thinking of them as toxic - even before you've gotten the chance to call them out on their behavior - and this also serves as a form of preemptive defense.
> 
> Simply stating, "I never said that," and walking away should the person continue to accuse you of doing or saying something you didn't can help to set a firm boundary in this type of interaction. So long as the toxic person can blameshift and digress from their own behavior, they have succeeded in convincing you that you should be "shamed" for giving them any sort of realistic feedback.


----------



## SparklingWater

Help, I have done it again
I have been here many times before
Hurt myself again today
And the worst part is there's no one else to blame

I'm a masochist learming self care lol. Win some, lose some


----------



## KelsKels

Ears are ringing so loud... I know my hearing is shot. I really underestimated how much loud music could hurt you. But what can I do now... I really do hope there is some kind of cure for hearing damage coming sometime in my lifetime.


----------



## Kevin001

realisticandhopeful said:


> Help, I have done it again
> I have been here many times before
> Hurt myself again today
> And the worst part is there's no one else to blame
> 
> I'm a masochist learming self care lol. Win some, lose some


:hug


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I've already eaten so many bananas today and yet I'm craving more. I wonder how much more I can stuff in my mouth before I'll be running to the bathroom. For all I know, this could end up like the Fiber One challenge.


----------



## fluorish

Im really not up to studying chemistry right now. I dont want to be able to draw the chemical chains of binding nutrients


----------



## Taaylah

I think I'm going to leave this forum again. I think it's bad for me. It makes me turn inwards more than I already am and it bleeds into real life. Plus it's a major a time sink. But then again, it's not like I'm doing much else anyway...


----------



## Wanderlust26

You'd think some sense of panic would set in but no, all I feel is numbness. 
All that hard work to stay self-sufficient and independent didn't amount to any happiness anymore. It just brought more pain and more problems than I could have ever imagined. It broke me so much that I didn't even care I got fired. I wasn't even mad or sad over the termination itself. I was pissed off at the assistant managers for playing those stupid mind games when I worked hard and did everything they wanted me to, and I'm pissed off that this road I took to better myself just brought more misery, more disappointments and more jerks in my life. Even my car and laptop are giving me problems.


----------



## harrison

I had lunch with my son today and I missed him as soon as we had to go home. I was so upset I could have started to cry right there in the street, it was hard. He's supposed to be going to Sth Korea later too so I'm going to find that very tough, I'll be worried about him.


----------



## Blue Dino

Looks like things are starting to unravel against my favor again. If it keeps up, I will start having to deal with the same problems I had 2 years ago, which I was never able resolve.



don said:


> I had lunch with my son today and I missed him as soon as we had to go home. I was so upset I could have started to cry right there in the street, it was hard. He's supposed to be going to Sth Korea later too so I'm going to find that very tough, I'll be worried about him.


Is he going there for long? And you don't see your him much?


----------



## Zatch

Like all foundation for a relationship I have has been compromised. I can't tell if it's flogging the dead horse or if things will go ideally.

I feel scared. Not for myself (I have a very strong array of defense mechanisms), but for her.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Looks like things are starting to unravel against my favor again. If it keeps up, I will start having to deal with the same problems I had 2 years ago, which I was never able resolve.
> 
> *
> Is he going there for long? And you don't see your him much*?


He's living with his girlfriend now so no, we don't get to see him as much as we would like to. I really miss him. His girlfriend wants to try and teach English up there so they are probably going up around the middle of the year - not sure what will actually eventuate or for how long.

I guess it's just hard when they leave home and have a busy life of their own - he works from home too so if he's not busy with his gf he's trying to get his work done. It makes it hard.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ You changed your name back yay.


----------



## Nitrogen

One of my meds (suspended in a capsule) broke while I was trying to swallow it, and the powder coated my throat and tongue and it felt like a hole was burning in my esophagus... I drank a lot of water to try and settle it, I feel slightly better but that was definitely not how I wanted my morning to start off...


----------



## Kevin001

I might of been too forward there, hmm.


----------



## Crisigv

Just another day of no one caring, of loneliness, and crappy customers.


----------



## SparklingWater

Just reconnected with another old friend! 3 "new" friends in the past 2 weeks! Yay!


----------



## SparklingWater

Also I'm going to move! Super excited. I'll have to get a crappy job but I'm in a really good place as far as looking forward to life. Want to really focus in on this weight and getting the body of my dreams, need to start singing more often, go hiking, prob pick up a martial art, read more. There's so many possibilities for a beautiful life! Took being really down yesterday to show me how much i have going for me. Nothing but possibilities. I'm only turning 30 and there's a big life ahead!


----------



## unemployment simulator

how much of this jack daniels I am gonna drink tonight?.


----------



## Overdrive

Persephone The Dread said:


> I need to take a long break from this site it's just making me feel worse, but it's too much of a habit for me and I'd need something else to fill the time/to replace this habit with (which is difficult because of my depression.) I wish they still did requested bans. I might have an idea as a replacement though, just doubt it will work long. I don't want to never be able to come back here so it's difficult to commit to getting myself permanently banned.


Synthesizers !, such a nice habit to fill the time :laugh:.
More seriously, have you started getting into Ableton with the links i gave you by pm ?


----------



## SofaKing

Considering that I nearly choked on a piece of food, I believe that remaining alone is a statistically significant risk to my life. Corrections must be made.


----------



## Ai

Nitrogen said:


> One of my meds (suspended in a capsule) broke while I was trying to swallow it, and the powder coated my throat and tongue and it felt like a hole was burning in my esophagus... I drank a lot of water to try and settle it, I feel slightly better but that was definitely not how I wanted my morning to start off...


I used to take Fluoxetine in capsules like that. One day, it came time for my next dose, but I didn't have water around. So I just dry-swallowed it.

That was a terrible mistake.

About five minutes later, I burped and the contents of the pill shot right back up my throat and into my nose... At which point I vomited.

Probably THE worst experience of my entire life. The _pain_... the SMELL.... Ugggh. So awful. I literally can't describe it.

:sus

Sometimes I jokingly tell people they don't know misery until they've accidentally snorted Prozac. lol


----------



## SparklingWater

Feel sick can't sleep. Feet swollen. Miserable. 

And yet excited, looking forward to tomorrow and lots of possibilities. 

I've been thoroughly convinced on exposure therapy and will daily do some task. I think daily is a big part of it. Only wish I had the funds to have a therapist atm. But I'll figure it out (with some help) like I do everything


----------



## SparklingWater

I wish I had a better personality. Or at least less anxiety and ability to express the one I do have.


----------



## Ai

That moment when you notice you're probably complaining too much, you apologize for being annoying, and the person you're messaging reads this apology... but doesn't respond.


Yeeeep.

*Slowly crawls into a hole and shoots self*


----------



## Nitrogen

Ai said:


> I used to take Fluoxetine in capsules like that. One day, it came time for my next dose, but I didn't have water around. So I just dry-swallowed it.
> 
> That was a terrible mistake.
> 
> About five minutes later, I burped and the contents of the pill shot right back up my throat and into my nose... At which point I vomited.
> 
> Probably THE worst experience of my entire life. The _pain_... the SMELL.... Ugggh. So awful. I literally can't describe it.
> 
> :sus
> 
> Sometimes I jokingly tell people they don't know misery until they've accidentally snorted Prozac. lol


This was Fluoxetine, lol. I'm switching to a new med though but I'm just in the transitional period right now... of course the day before I stop it, this has to happen. My luck!

I can't imagine trying to dry swallow it.. that sounds horrid... I never knew how awful the contents actually were; I mean this happened 12 hours ago, and my throat is still sore. :|


----------



## AllTheSame

One of my buddies at work is a business unit manager for another sales team. We just get along really well. He's about my age. He's in the foursome I'm playing with in a client sponsored golf tournament this month. He's sooooo, so goddamned stressed out. Business unit managers have far, far more responsibility than I do. I manage three different product lines but....I'm only responsible for so much lol. He's just responsible for everything, everyone, he has to explain everything.

He has a sticky note on his office door. It says "886". That's it. That's all it says.

It's the number of Mondays until he retires.

I laughed....and then I realized I have more Mondays left than he does.


----------



## estse

Komorikun was banned, and then unbanned? At first I thought, "Good for her. Another chance to make it right," and then I saw it was switched to a temporary ban. Oh well, there's always more obscenity (or what passes for it on here) to think and post.

I think I got a PM slap from a mod once when posting nudity in video (it was just a music video with a still of a nude woman). I just got slapped, but it was by MillenniumMan (I think) so it tickled.

I no longer mean anything.


----------



## tehuti88

I think I'm becoming a lesbian. :serious: I've had zero luck with men, they just aren't attracted to me. Plus I'm getting sick of dealing with guys and their attitudes toward me. They make me feel like dirt, and women have been nicer to me overall. Hoping for a guy to love me isn't worth the hassle. I know, _I'm still attracted to guys_, but I'm not going to get one, so...lesbian it is, because the opposite of heterosexual female is lesbian. And of course I must switch to the opposite if I've had no luck with being straight.

Yeah, totally turning lesbian. That's what I'm doing. A few more bad experiences with guys and I'll be _full-on_ lesbian. I can't wait, it'll be so much _easier_ being attracted to women! Even though I'm technically still attracted to guys.

...If you think that sounds ridiculous...that's the EXACT same crap I keep seeing about asexuals. Yet nobody ever speaks up and points out how silly it is then. Nobody anymore except me, and I guess my voice is silent. The other asexuals must not care that everyone has such an inaccurate view of them, or maybe they just got tired of bothering. Can't blame them.

I'm starting to wonder, what's the point.


----------



## Ai

Nitrogen said:


> This was Fluoxetine, lol. I'm switching to a new med though but I'm just in the transitional period right now... of course the day before I stop it, this has to happen. My luck!
> 
> I can't imagine trying to dry swallow it.. that sounds horrid... I never knew how awful the contents actually were; I mean this happened 12 hours ago, and my throat is still sore. :|


Oh no. :lol Of course it was... I am so sorry. :sus Why is Fluoxetine so vindictive?



tehuti88 said:


> ...If you think that sounds ridiculous...that's the EXACT same crap I keep seeing about asexuals. Yet nobody ever speaks up and points out how silly it is then.


I used to, but it doesn't seem to matter. So I gave up. That's been my attitude about most things here lately...


----------



## KelsKels

So I almost had one of the worst days ever. Little bit of backstory.. I bought a bigger purse recently. I found a used coach bag on eBay, for cheaper than buying new of course, but still an extremely nice bag.

Well today, I put a soda in my purse as I came inside from my car. I didn't have any arm space so I just shoved it in there for a second. Well when I quickly came inside, I noticed the soda bottle was open. My purse was filled with Pepsi. I was so upset... I quickly dumped the contents of my purse on the floor. I had my phone, iPad, wallet, and a book in there. Book was fine. Phone is waterproof so I wasn't too worried.. it was just sticky. Parts of my book are wet, which really sucks but not a huge deal. So I turn on my iPad.... and the speakers don't work. I was worried, but needed to figure out how my new purse fared. I pulled the interior out of it... and rinsed it off. Turns out the interior of some coach purses are water resistant. No stains whatsoever.. water and soda beaded on top and fell straight off. I was so relieved. No problems. Went to the Verizon store and showed them my iPad. They took it back and when he came back it was fixed. Apparently all he had to do was blow out the speakers and reset. Crisis totally averted! Zero problems... I can't even believe it. My purse was literally filled about a third of the way with Pepsi...


----------



## Crisigv

I was such a mess today, all over the place. I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Kevin001

I've legit came across like 8 Katie's in the last month...crazy.


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> I've legit came across like 8 Katie's in the last month...crazy.


Maybe you should aim somewhere else...


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> Maybe you should aim somewhere else...


Haha what does that mean? 0


----------



## Spindrift

I've never had the opportunity to play it, but I think I'd really enjoy D&D with a bunch of people. Dwarf master race, yo. :drunk


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> Haha what does that mean? 0


I was just making a bad joke :b Being a smart ***, basically.


----------



## tea111red

:sus


----------



## Wanderlust26

You are probably the worst thing to have ever happened to me.


----------



## mezzoforte

My neck hurts. Thinking about laying down soon.



Ai said:


> Maybe you should aim somewhere else...


:lol



tehuti88 said:


> I think I'm becoming a lesbian. :serious: I've had zero luck with men, they just aren't attracted to me. Plus I'm getting sick of dealing with guys and their attitudes toward me. They make me feel like dirt, and women have been nicer to me overall. Hoping for a guy to love me isn't worth the hassle. I know, _I'm still attracted to guys_, but I'm not going to get one, so...lesbian it is, because the opposite of heterosexual female is lesbian. And of course I must switch to the opposite if I've had no luck with being straight.
> 
> Yeah, totally turning lesbian. That's what I'm doing. A few more bad experiences with guys and I'll be _full-on_ lesbian. I can't wait, it'll be so much _easier_ being attracted to women! Even though I'm technically still attracted to guys.


I'm getting tired of guys too, but I was never really attracted to them much I think?

And girls are amazing! But I've never met one that seemed attracted or interested in me...


----------



## SparklingWater

Hope I wasn't super mean. Certainly didn't mean to be. The more social I am apologies abound. I'm pretty sensitive to what I do wrong, overly so, but still we have so much of our own stuff going on it's totally easy to run over someone else without meaning to. Well not literally. Don't run over people.


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> I was just making a bad joke :b Being a smart ***, basically.


Hmmm ok. I think I'm aiming right. :laugh:


----------



## noydb

Aaaaand back to my hidey-hole I go. I don't belong among other people lmao.


----------



## SparklingWater

Sheesh I've had an up and down morning. I honestly wonder if the med I'm weaning off of has really affected me this much. Or have I always secretly been super crazy.


----------



## AllTheSame

I went to my field office to meet with my branch mgr and forgot to go to the warehouse and load up supplies. Ffs, ffs, ffs.

Oh well. If that's the worst thing that happens this week then I'm doing OK. After the car crash last Friday....the ER visit, the cuts and bruises....if the worst thing that happens is I forgot to load up supplies then I'm doing OK. I'll just hit the warehouse later and do a store that's nearby.

I'm really blessed.....I'm doing OK, feeling better every day. I mean, I still feel like hell, but I'm getting better lol, I can feel it, I'm healing up. The wreck I got into could've been really, really bad. I'm going to meet the salvage company at the storage lot later on today, and I'm going to pay off what I owe, and make over $100 (which I'm going to give to my old man, oc).

I'm OK. I'm getting better. And....after all is said and done, no one was seriously injured. And I'm driving a pretty bad *** car now....I'm falling in love with this car. It gets some looks. It's a lot more to look at than the SUV you picture your dad driving lmao....which....is what my last car was.


----------



## SparklingWater

Also my feet are swollen as hell. Wtf medicine

I need to tint my car windows too


----------



## SparklingWater

Even though I always know nothings wrong and my car should easily pass emissions, I always get a sinking feeling. Please let it pass. I have no money to spend on this thing.


----------



## Kevin001

She should of messaged me back by now.....hmm.


----------



## mt moyt

I'm tired of it all


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My friend just linked me a news article and one of the commenters used to post on this forum, I recognise the username + avatar of themself lol. Same thing happened on YouTube recently as well, weird.


----------



## SparklingWater

I'll be 30 tomorrow. Surprised it doesn't feel too bad lol.

Also my stomach hurts.


----------



## tehuti88

https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/studen...image-with-very-public-project-200900795.html

Saw this article, and thought, "Wow, that took guts," and felt a little hopeful and inspired.

...And then read the first page of comments. Not a single. Positive. One.

Not _one_.

What _was_ there?

To paraphrase...

*Tuition-wasting ingrate!
Fat!
Stupid!
Attention w***e!
She hates herself and needs affirmation!
Unhealthy, ugly, and likely to die soon!* (I'm fatter than she is...)*
Hiding from reality!
Lazy, cowardly pig!
"This girl hates herself. You can tell by how fat she is."* (Actual quote.)*
Stop showing off, fatty!*

...

Like I said...I'm fatter than she is. So...ugly, unhealthy, disgusting cow, I am.

Hope and inspiration lost. -_-


----------



## nubly

Very uncomfortable to sit next to your gf and have a girl in so spandex flaunt her *** a few feet from your face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllTheSame

@ *kristen* Stewart.....what the actual ****??

_*You shaved your head.*_

I don't understand. I'm in mourning. I. Just. Do. Not. Understand.

Why?? Why????


----------



## Pongowaffle

This afternoon I saw a macho fuktard in a new white mustang blew by a stop sign and a crosswalk. He clipped down a older man in the process, stopped for a bit and honked at the fallen man before speeding off. The man had to be transported off by an ambulance. I hope they catch the fuktard.


----------



## AllTheSame

My old boss just called me....the one that hired me at the retail brokerage company I work for now, when I was just a regular sales guy. Ffs, things were so, so much simpler back then lol.

He heard about my wreck, how I totaled my car and he called just to see how I was (and give me a hard time). We talked for probably about a half hour, forty five minutes. He's a good guy. I've been to his house half a dozen times, met his wife, had dinner with them. I drove him around to his stores (and mine) after he had surgery not that long ago, before I was promoted.

I miss him, I never thought I'd say this lmao but I miss having him as my boss. He's a PITA. He is very hard to work for, there are people in my company that have been offered promotions and they have turned down the promotions, just because they'd have to work with him. But he's a good guy. And he'll go to bat for you, he will have your back and he will stand up for you, as long as you take care of him. That's why I like him.

The woman I work for now just has a completely different demeanor and personality and management style. She's a bit of a cold fish. We get along really well lol, but she's just a little stand-offish. I just miss going to lunch with this guy, my old boss. We went to a few baseball games together (and wrote it off as a business expense lol). I'm sure I'll see him every now and then, I just didn't have any idea how much I'd wish I still had him as my boss.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I really should give to charity, but there's this weird part of me which thinks 'nobody gives a **** about me whatsoever so why should I care', guess I'm just in a bad way and the misanthropy is part of this bitterness I've developed. I need to find reasons to believe in something again.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

So I saw an older gentleman who strongly resembled Nick Cave at the store today....

....just thought it was cool. I havent listened to "Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds" since highschool.


----------



## mt moyt

there was a big spider in the corner next to my bed. i tried to kill it but it ran away, and now its disappeared. grrrrr


----------



## KelsKels

I've been feeling so much worse recently.. and now that I think about it, I haven't been taking one of my supplements. I'm going to start taking it daily again no see if it helps.


----------



## tehuti88

Another trip to Ann Arbor. I hope this is the last. -_-

Also, good God whatever happened to the art of trolling? They don't bother being subtle or clever or even original anymore. "I think I'll join this mental health site just so I can be EDGY (ooooohh!) and break their rules, nobody's ever done THAT before!" :yawn


----------



## tehuti88

Also, claiming to be a sociopath to make yourself even EDGIER (ooooohhh!) doesn't make you edgy and doesn't make you a sociopath. It just means you have too much time on your hands and a really lame way of wasting it.

Sociopaths would probably find something more interesting (and actually edgy) to do.


----------



## Ai

tehuti88 said:


> Also, claiming to be a sociopath to make yourself even EDGIER (ooooohhh!) doesn't make you edgy and doesn't make you a sociopath. It just means you have too much time on your hands and a really lame way of wasting it.
> 
> Sociopaths would probably find something more interesting (and actually edgy) to do.


----------



## Spindrift

I got out of school just as mobile phones with video-recording became widely available, something I'll be forever thankful for since it means that there's no evidence of my teenage stupidity floating around somewhere.


----------



## noydb

@realisticandhopeful Happy birthday!


----------



## Kevin001

I've been so fatigued mentally.....messing up at work etc....crazy.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I can't believe Lil Yachty was booked for this year's festival. That's the best this town can get? Look, even Ice JJ Fish would've been a better choice. At least I find him semi-entertaining.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a new vaporizer but if my bro sends a stash then it'll be a priority investment


----------



## euphoria04

tehuti88 said:


> Also, claiming to be a sociopath to make yourself even EDGIER (ooooohhh!) doesn't make you edgy and doesn't make you a sociopath. It just means you have too much time on your hands and a really lame way of wasting it.
> 
> Sociopaths would probably find something more interesting (and actually edgy) to do.


Ive noticed this on the internet a lot over the years. I sincerely doubt that sociopaths have any interest in bragging about how sociopathic they are online. They have better things to do, like actually manipulating people in real life

_Staff edit_


----------



## kivi

I just need to show some people their boundaries.


----------



## sandromeda

I h8 school and im so freaking hungry. also I wish I could shoot blood out of my eyes like a horned lizard, except it's period blood


----------



## mezzoforte

A company is flying me out to LA for an interview!!!


----------



## mattmc

mezzoforte said:


> A company is flying me out to LA for an interview!!!


That's amazing! They'd be lucky to have you. ^-^


----------



## mezzoforte

@mattmc Thanks! I just hope I can be relaxed and not too quiet.


----------



## mattmc

mezzoforte said:


> @mattmc Thanks! I just hope I can be relaxed and not too quiet.


These days I imagine a little bit of nerves is common. Just focus on how great you are and let that project out. =]


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I want a girlfriend with blue hair. Now.

Edit: For your reference(you=whoever is going to grant my wish), I prefer her to look like this lady


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

My flatmate makes loud throat clearing noises when he's in his room that are so loud I can hear them in my room through at least 3 sperate walls. I find the sound annoying and funny at the same time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

geraltofrivia said:


> I want a girlfriend with blue hair. Now.
> 
> Edit: For your reference(you=whoever is going to grant my wish), I prefer her to look like this lady


She cycled through so many colours but never did purple tch. Blue/purple blue/purple/turquoise is the best combo, blue is cool though.


----------



## TryingMara

So many wonderful people we know who have passed away recently. Why couldn't it have been you that dropped dead? You are still the only one I know personally who I think that way about. Maybe tonight will be the night you drink yourself to death. We can only hope.


----------



## mt moyt

finally picked up today. was getting tired of smoking kief


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


>


:lol



euphoria04 said:


> Ive noticed this on the internet a lot over the years. I sincerely doubt that sociopaths have any interest in bragging about how sociopathic they are online. They have better things to do, like actually manipulating people in real life


I'm glad I'm not the only one who's thought this. I really don't think that a sociopath wakes up and says, "You know what? I think I'll go brag to some random people about _what a sociopath I am_. Mwa-ha-ha!"

Kind of nullifies the entire point of being a sociopath. :lol



Persephone The Dread said:


> She cycled through so many colours but never did purple tch. Blue/purple blue/purple/turquoise is  the best combo, blue is cool though.


I saw a girl on court TV recently and her hair was the most beautiful shade of teal/aqua blue which faded into a slightly different color toward the ends. So lovely.


----------



## KelsKels

Bought some oil paints and decided to start painting. I'm not great... it's pretty difficult. I can sketch very well, but painting is so different. I've used different paints in art classes in the past and I remember oil being sooooo easy to blend... but I forgot it takes soooooooooooo long to dry! God I started a painting last night and it's still not dry tonight so I can't add details. I'm just not a good artist.. I am very impatient especially with myself. If something doesn't turn out as well as I hope, I get extremely upset and discouraged. I started a painting that I like.. and another one is probably going to be thrown out soon. It's a train wreck. I want to try making a realistic face.. I can absolutely make a perfect sketch easily.... but filling it in correctly with paint is going to be difficult. I might try it but I feel like I should just stick to easy things first so I don't get too upset with myself. I just wish I had better technique... I get so frustrated.

I wish I had the money and less anxiety to take a legit painting or art class. I just... I feel like I can do it by myself. I've taught myself how to draw somewhat well. I won't say I have great technique.. I'm very slow.. but I feel like I can do it on my own. Hopefully. If I was brave I'd just take a college level class... but I get anxious just thinking about going back to school.


----------



## euphoria04

Ohhhh, sometimes I can be a bit of a dick. I'm sorry, I was only teasing with you. I'm sure you're a much nicer, more sensitive person than I give ya credit for.


----------



## Dissonance

My brain is like a constant state of surreal imagination, I can never stop coming up with these overwhelming strange worlds.


----------



## tehuti88

I read on Wikipedia about things like .us and .uk being registered for use in the _mid-1980s_, and I just couldn't wrap my brain around people knowing what the Internet would later become and what the significance of such things would be. So I've spent the past half hour looking up the history of the Internet in the Eighties and my brain is now freaking out. This is just so bizarre to me, I didn't even HEAR about the Internet until the mid-Nineties when Anna Paquin blithered about some incomprehensible "Information Superhighway" in some weird commercials. :shock


----------



## KelsKels

geraltofrivia said:


> I want a girlfriend with blue hair. Now.
> 
> Edit: For your reference(you=whoever is going to grant my wish), I prefer her to look like this lady


Your post inspired me.

Hoo boy it's going to be a long road. First portrait. You can't tell yet but she's going to have some lovely blue hair. I made a mistake on her nose.. the pencil lines underneath were too dark so it got real muddy when I painted over them. I decided to just cover everything with white and pick it up again in a day or 2.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so glad I have the few friends I have.


----------



## Spindrift

You're like the LeBron James of stupidity.


----------



## SparklingWater

I just let my mind run away with me over the past 8 hours. Wow. Kind of embarrassed. But also happy i reached out to get help and opinions instead of keeping it to myself. Amazing how the mind can make connections sometimes.


----------



## tehuti88

KelsKels said:


> Your post inspired me.
> 
> Hoo boy it's going to be a long road. First portrait. You can't tell yet but she's going to have some lovely blue hair. I made a mistake on her nose.. the pencil lines underneath were too dark so it got real muddy when I painted over them. I decided to just cover everything with white and pick it up again in a day or 2.


I love her eyes, gorgeous color.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

KelsKels said:


> Your post inspired me.
> 
> Hoo boy it's going to be a long road. First portrait. You can't tell yet but she's going to have some lovely blue hair. I made a mistake on her nose.. the pencil lines underneath were too dark so it got real muddy when I painted over them. I decided to just cover everything with white and pick it up again in a day or 2.


Ah nice. 
Will be waiting for the finished work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When I post replies to threads I often don't look at that thread again or if I do it's a good while later. That's excluding threads like this one which I generally post to out of boredom


----------



## Taaylah

Earlier today I was mid bend, getting my water bottle out of the vending machine when I heard someone say, "Excuse me". I glanced in their direction to see that it was an older, disheveled looking man, who quite possibly was homeless. I finished fishing my water bottle out of the machine and stood upright again. Just as I was about to walk away, not wanting to be approached and asked for money, I saw he had a white cane (which is what blind and visually impaired people use). After a long silence I finally answered with a tentative, "Yes?", feeling like an as$hole for making such a snap judgement. He asked me where the math and engineering building was. I told him it was in the other direction. He thanked me and went on his way. 

After that I felt guilty. Not only for judging so quickly, but for not offering more help. I know people with disabilities don't want sympathy or special treatment, they just want to be treated like anyone else, so I didn't offer to take him to the building (our campus is small enough to do that). And I also know that someone who is blind probably has a much better sense of direction than I do and can get around just fine. But I feel kind of bad, like I should have offered. Something as simple as, "My class is in the same building, I could show if you'd like". As I was walking to class I looked around trying to catch a glimpse of him, but I didn't see him anymore.


----------



## Blue Dino

I just found out daylight savings is this weekend.


----------



## noydb

Gotta stop relying on 'signs' when making decisions.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

It's snowing.


----------



## tehuti88

ETA, I normally don't delete/edit away my posts, but I was complaining about elitist anxious people (not the more typical type who say they have it worse and demand that "normies" like me :serious: leave the site, but the type who ridicule those with serious anxiety as being deadbeats who need to "get over it"--weird viewpoint to have on a site like this)...but I just came across some proof of hypocrisy and gender bias, so there's no point in me leaving this up here when they can't be taken seriously.


----------



## Musicfan

My dog keeps chewing and swallowing rocks in the backyard. And this isn't the first time with this problem as my previous dog had to go to the vet ER after getting sick and ended up having a stomach full of them. 
It would be next to impossible removing every pebble out there.


----------



## Ai

Riker said:


> My dog keeps chewing and swallowing rocks in the backyard. And this isn't the first time with this problem as my previous dog had to go to the vet ER after getting sick and ended up having a stomach full of them.
> It would be next to impossible removing every pebble out there.


... That's weird. I wonder why they're so irresistibly delicious... Are they fruity and covered in milk? Lol


----------



## Ai

I am a weak candidate in a sea of hundreds of qualified people and always will be. :sigh


----------



## Were

Filthy Frank show from youtube has an imdb rating of 9.9 with 26.000 votes, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4202274/, he probably just spammed it with his friends lol.


----------



## Musicfan

Ai said:


> ... That's weird. I wonder why they're so irresistibly delicious... Are they fruity and covered in milk? Lol


She chews on them when she's bored and trying to get my attention, and then in an act of rebelliousness tries to make off with them before I can remove it from her mouth.
So to her they must taste like victory. lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> I love her eyes, gorgeous color.


COME ON SAS, fix the search system. AGAIN. The above is the most recent post of mine that's bothering to show up! :mum


----------



## Nitrogen

Spring break officially started for me today... probably just going to spend it here at home as always while everyone else seems to have big plans. Just tonight someone at club was asking what we were up to. Of course there were answers like going to California or Disneyland or Vegas or whatever. Just one of those moments that reminds me how uneventful and lonesome my life is. :/

And it really sucks that this has essentially been my life thus far. My parents could never afford to take me to theme parks and stuff as a kid (they were pretty detached from me growing up so as long as they bought me a game system and put me in a room with it and a few games they assumed I was just fine.) I have no friends to do anything with. Only have a couple hundred saved up from my work. I desperately want to book a flight, go the airport and just fly somewhere. (If I had more money, I would honestly consider it.)

Watch me spend my entire break just rotting away in my room playing video games. Nothing new, sadly.


----------



## mt moyt

from a sample of 24 people, i found out that 30% of the population has a small pinky


----------



## tehuti88

I often come across posts here when a guy mentions he's made a girlfriend or had sex. Other guys down on their luck speak up to say they're inspired by his post, and motivated to try harder to achieve the same.

It just occurred to me, I've never once seen a relationship-themed post that has inspired _me_ in such a way. Just posts that are convincing there's no reason for somebody like me to feel inspired. :sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to reply to two texts and tell them that I won't be doing or haven't done what I said I would. Different reasons, common theme for me though


----------



## feels

hoping i'm not too hungover tomorrow. i have work at 7


----------



## komorikun

Site went down for 20 minutes looks like.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Site went down for 20 minutes looks like.


Yup


----------



## HenDoggy

komorikun said:


> Site went down for 20 minutes looks like.


Is it sad I kept hitting refresh for the past 10 mins? Must be a lot of lonely people on a Friday night hammering the servers lol


----------



## Zatch

Day 4: I'm confused. So confused I'm thinking up blogs. God help me.


----------



## Virgo

Joy or Disgust ?










Sighhhhh what a tough decision.


----------



## Steve French

You ever get that, when you are perusing something at the store, where someone just sidles up next to you? They then proceed to hum and haw a bit, standing just a bit too close. It is clear they want to look at what you are looking at, but don't have the good sense to ask you to move or to just **** off themselves for a bit. So irritating. 

In other news, I'm on the **** list at my college. Last straw. I've missed or been late too many days. I feel I would be given a bit of slack if I was honest with them as to my absences, but I just can't bring myself to do that. There is still too much stigma, in a northern town like this, and it would most certainly get back to my teacher, and possibly my classmates.

Well, that is what about occupies my mind lately.


----------



## tehuti88

I saw the word "hypocrite." :lol


----------



## Jeff271

Turn Your Phone Into A Cosmic Ray Detector
http://www.iflscience.com/space/your-phone-already-cosmic-ray-detector/


----------



## kivi

I've spent too much money recently. I have to work this summer.


----------



## Antonio9

Thinking about the past before being diagnosed with SA. My friends, going to parties, socialising meeting people, meeting up with girls. Gosh I miss it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calichick

I went on an amazing date tonight.

Everything went quite well, the conversation, mutual attraction, common interests.

He would give me these really cute compliments about things he liked about me...not only physical but personality as well.

He was a gentleman and took me out to a really nice restaurant...

Only hesitation I have is our age difference, but since I'm quite mature for my age, friends have been suggesting I date a man who's a few years older than me (9 yrs in this case).

He's tall..handsome...a financially secure lawyer. We vibe well.

Successful date.

I went on a disastrous date a few weeks ago where I just blew it and the guy ghosted me. It took me a few weeks to recover from that rejection and also breaking up with my ex a few months ago.

But I can happily say that I'm back in the game  full-force ..

Loved it at the end when he hugged me goodbye, first time where I'm standing on my tiptoes to hug a guy, he squeezed me a little too tight to him, caught me off guard in a pleasant way


----------



## mt moyt

i really can't stand how thin the floors are. i can hear every step my upstairs neighbour makes, and they are in all the time. 

and they dont seem to sleep, i can't figure out when they sleep. (I'm pretty sure theres 2 of them living in that tiny room)

i hear the loud *** creaking from 7pm - 6am, I've heard it at 8am, I've heard it at 3pm and I've heard it in the afternoon as well (which was when i suspected they were asleep). what on earth are they doing????

and....here they go again >:0


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i dropped my phone on the floor by accident and after, the volume rocker didn't work  so you only could go into the menu and control the sound levels from there. 

but i have some tiny jeweler's screwdrivers and i've opened the phone up and got to the PCB and have managed to fix the volume rocker now. Yay.  i'm not really sure what happened but after some twiddling, its fine now.


----------



## Mc Borg

The highlight of my day was finding out that AWildSketchAppeared started posting on reddit again. I'm pathetic, lol.


----------



## Musicfan

Looks like new dog toys fixed that problem.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Don't play with the narcissists Persephone.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm forecasting a very sleepless night, with waking up late and the time going forward an hour. Work may suck tomorrow.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'I'm Thelma, you're Louise. You can't die full of regret. Why don't you live your life like that cow from the video'

'He was a horse'

'Yeah, because he followed his dreams.'


----------



## mt moyt

future islands are playing on 28 april!! hopefully i can get a ticket since its already sold out :s


----------



## tehuti88

Oh my God my sinuses. ;_;


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Drunk as hell but no throwing up, now I need to sober the **** up. I don't want to walk my dogs hungover tomorrow... Drank maybe 5 pints of water already.


----------



## tehuti88

WhooooooooOOOOO! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I managed to get by the day without experiencing nausea. I feel like I've been touched by a unicorn.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Let's see if I can keep those sections on ignore this time.


----------



## estse

When I'm home alone and wake up eventually to a new ****ing day, I hear and see people outside (mainly a lot of death metal contraptions pass on the street) and I find humanity to be the most loathsome, disgusting beast that is a cancer to this Earth. The only I can do to pacify this feeling is go outside and join the hordes of filthy humans, and this tends to alleviate my stress as I contribute to the ****ting on of reasonable equilibrium.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I need to be alone for awhile or maybe a long time...to try and make sense of everything that's happened.

Call me crazy but I have a feeling my termination was for the best.


----------



## Kevin001

She didn't even bring up the text....hmm ok.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Kevin001 said:


> She didn't even bring up the text....hmm ok.


What text?

Is it a thing? Hope not.  Hi!


----------



## Kevin001

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> What text?
> 
> Is it a thing? Hope not.  Hi!


Hope not? Lol. Its nothing. Hey long time no see.


----------



## Dissonance

Morality is necessary, and only a true sociopath can feel nothing for anyone.


----------



## SofaKing

There's time when the urge to be wildly inappropriate is strong.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Kevin001 said:


> Hope not? Lol. Its nothing. Hey long time no see.


That's good. 

Hey, hi! How's it been?


----------



## Kevin001

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> That's good.
> 
> Hey, hi! How's it been?


Hmm idk...you don't text, call, message me. :b

I'm ok lol.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm idk...you don't text, call, message me. :b
> 
> I'm ok lol.


Haha. Well, you have a honey, don't ya? 

I'm glad that you're okay. You're better than okay?


----------



## Kevin001

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Haha. Well, you have a honey, don't ya?
> 
> I'm glad that you're okay. You're better than okay?


I'm a free agent now. 

Better than ok? Meh you might be right. 0


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's taken me a week and half to find the nail clippers in this house. I can't believe how angry about this I was getting, lol. I was so relieved just now finely getting it done


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Dang, first my therapist left over 6 months ago, now my psychiatrist who is actually competent is leaving too? Let's just hope I can be able to find one before the summer when I move (which isn't likely in this sorry town).


----------



## Zatch

Ne ukusit.

(Nom)

NE ukusit.

(Nom nom)

Ya ckazal ne ukusit plohii sobaka eta ne igrushka!


----------



## noydb

I can't concentrate on anything else. 
<---------- IDIOT


----------



## zonebox

I'm not thinking of anything spectacular right now, I should think of something that is awesome, that will grab the attention of others! Why is that even relevant though, so what if they care of my thoughts, why am I so needy? This is crazy, I should just crack open another beer, go into deep thought about something, and enjoy life!!

Common zonebox, there has to be something, very amazing!! I know, lets write about how amazing it is to have no significant thought at the time! Well, this is sort of embarrassing, it is an admittance of weakness. I just want some attention, but not too much, a few replies that validate my own thoughts.. now that I think of it, that is just really dumb. 

I've only one cold beer left in the fridge, the night is still young though. I have another 8 in the pantry, I could just throw them in the freezer for half an hour, so long as i push them against cold items the heat should be drawn out, and they could be really cold.. but what is the point? I don't want to wake up with a hangover, and getting drunk is not my goal.. I just want to continue on with a nice buzz, but I have hit that sweet spot already.. it just goes down hill from here.

God, my breath is nasty right now. I've been chewing this same gum for nearly 12 hours now.. the beer does not help out.. I should go to bed, but there is so much more to think about, so much more to do..

-snip

my thoughts


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The time on SAS is now wrong for me. I tried messing around with the DST settings in options but I can only make it even more wrong (2 hours ahead instead of the 1 hour ahead it's stuck on now.) Not sure what to do about that, I'm guessing maybe some kind of summer time change over thing happened in one of the US time zones? And now it's just messed up....

OK fixed it by going through the options again. Kind of annoying that that happens. I had it so it would be off before too...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So many people on this planet are *******s.


----------



## tea111red

slot machines.


----------



## SparklingWater

No idea what's real anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

That time change though.


----------



## Jeff271

Feels rather early to be 7am. A bit chilly, I'll go for a steamy shower first and then oatmeal. The tenants probably won't want their breakfast till the sunrise.


----------



## Mc Borg

So I might be going to Philly in the summer. What are some things to check out? I hear there's a punk rock flea market or something like that, lol.


----------



## zonebox

Daylight savings time sucks, at least I'm not hungover. I read my posts from last night, nothing was written that is too embarrassing. It is funny, after every night of drinking the first thing I do is wake up, rush to a computer, check various media platforms to ensure I did not get too carried away. I always feel really anxious before I do read them. I usually don't post very much I wouldn't when sober, in fact when drinking I put a lot of care in what I say.. usually I say the insensitive and careless things when sober :lol The only thing deleted today, was to the ASMR thread, of which I posted a video of NiN hurt, god I love that song and video. ASMR was just not the right place to put it, speaking of it, that stuff makes me feel uncomfortable as fack.. which now makes me feel a bit of a jerk. 

I mean, some people like it, I shouldn't think of the stuff in the manner I do, who the heck am I to really push my own discomfort with it on others.. and really I have no solid argument against it, it feels like it is some sort of brain washing cultist thing, but it is not, I'm just too much of a alarmist at times. 

Oh damn, just got back from dropping my wife off. Most of the snowbirds seem to have disappeared, thank the gads. Hopefully, they'll all migrate back up north and travel along the roads will not be at 10 under the speed limit, navigating parking lots will not feel like going through an obstacle course, and stores will not be filled with geriatric people in electric scooters blocking aisles.. god I'm such a jerk at times, but it wears on you after a few months. Such is the expense of living in Florida.. we get so filled with people in the winters that it feels like we are gonna blow apart at our seams. 

See, I post most careless and insensitive stuff when I'm sober. :lol


----------



## EBecca

I should be studying right now. What's wrong with me?


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> The time on SAS is now wrong for me. I tried messing around with the DST settings in options but I can only make it even more wrong (2 hours ahead instead of the 1 hour ahead it's stuck on now.) *Not sure what to do about that, I'm guessing maybe some kind of summer time change over thing happened in one of the US time zones?* And now it's just messed up....
> 
> OK fixed it by going through the options again. Kind of annoying that that happens. I had it so it would be off before too...


Daylight saving time. We go an hour ahead in spring ("Spring ahead!") and an hour back in autumn ("Fall back!"). It's really stupid and bothersome. :/


----------



## ZombieIcecream

This cold is making me feel so miserable.


----------



## tehuti88

I just came across a cat cosplay blog on Tumblr. :shock I wasn't even looking for it. Yet I found it anyway.

Cat cosplay.

An entire blog of it.

ETA:



















:um


----------



## mt moyt

'its not the horniness, its the loneliness' - michael scott


----------



## Kevin001

Scared and excited at the same time.....interesting.


----------



## mt moyt

its boring without the trump threads


----------



## Dissonance

I wish I could play a tabletop game.


----------



## mezzoforte

tehuti88 said:


> I just came across a cat cosplay blog on Tumblr. :shock I wasn't even looking for it. Yet I found it anyway.
> 
> Cat cosplay.
> 
> An entire blog of it.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :um


:lol


----------



## Reset Button

When is that ******* leaving?!!


----------



## SparklingWater

A lot has changed on my life pretty quickly. I'm kinda struggling to keep up. But at the same time I'm excited. I've getting back into mindfulness which is always helpful, getting back on my CBT stuff and now newly trying exposure stuff. I've been a little all over the place but I'll be happy to get a routine back together tomorrow. I need stability and predictably and I'm going to give that to myself. 

Also today and the last few days I've had to be vulnerable and honest multiple times. I've learned that people are a lot more caring and compassionate than I really think. I also learned that it's really ok to ask for help when you need it. It's not weakness. We just all need it sometimes.

I look forward to feeling more like myself very soon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The discomfort I feel and emanate in 90% of public/social scenarios is unrivalled


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> I just came across a cat cosplay blog on Tumblr. :shock I wasn't even looking for it. Yet I found it anyway.
> 
> Cat cosplay.
> 
> An entire blog of it.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :um


Medieval cosplay at that.  :grin2:


----------



## Taaylah

When you think about anything too hard it starts to seem strange, like when you say a word so much it stops sounding like a word. I think that's why I sometimes feel like I'm from a different planet. Most people don't think too deeply about most things. Life is meant to be lived, not endlessly thought over.


----------



## AllTheSame

I had an incredible day with my kids today. Everything today went so well, and we had so much fun. We went to the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo and saw The Chainsmokers afterward.

We did the carnival, and I rode probably one of the scariest rides I've ever been on, it was just _*fast, and scary af*_. We had amazing bbq, tried fried twinkies and fried cheesecake (my God, those are a bit strange, but pretty good at the same time, if you like really, and I mean reeeeally sweet desserts). We walked through the livestock show. Toured the rabbit exhibits, and got to pet several of them. Got within a few feet of this 2,000 pound longhorn, with what had to be the biggest horns I've ever seen.

The rodeo was fun. There were 75,000 people at NRG stadium, it was sold out. The calf wrestling was really good in the round we watched. The bull riding was OK but the bulls won lol, as they often do (they really do keep score, bulls vs bull riders). They had the calf scramble....where hs kids gather on the floor of the arena....and they give each of the kids a rope, let the calves go, and it's up to them to catch one, harness it and drag, yes literally drag it in some cases back into the middle of the arena. If they're successful they win huge scholarship money for college, it's for a very good cause and it's so, so funny to watch. They also had Mutton Bustin....where five and six year old kids ride a sheep and hang on for as long as they can. They're really fast and it's hard to do. And they score them all and interviewed the winner and the interview was just hilarious, everyone was dying laughing, he was really cute.

The concert afterward was just pure awesomeness. I love The Chainsmokers. They were much, much more than I expected. I've seen probably 20 different concerts, different bands at the rodeo, some pretty big names but I've never seen the crowd get into it like they did tonight. Entire sections, most everyone was on their feet dancing most of the whole show. (I was on my feet, sort of moving to the music but yeah I don't dance lmao). They covered and sampled some really awesome songs.

I don't think me or my kids have had this much fun in a long time.....


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder how many weird looks I'll get when I go buy rope from the store.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Crisigv said:


> I wonder how many weird looks I'll get when I go buy rope from the store.


Throw in a shovel, tarp, bleach and gloves


----------



## Crisigv

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Throw in a shovel, tarp, bleach and gloves


I can't bury myself


----------



## mt moyt

Crisigv said:


> I can't bury myself


start a thread if you're not feeling good, hopefully you'll get replies that will help


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

:hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@AllTheSame

Awesome.


----------



## Mc Borg

My head hurts.


----------



## Blue Dino

Crisigv said:


> I wonder how many weird looks I'll get when I go buy rope from the store.












"Look at her, she's having a tug of war party, I hope we get invited."


----------



## mt moyt

I'm watching a really bad version of king kong online. its not even in english and theres something wrong with the soundtrack


----------



## feels

Gonna go to town on that Reyka tomorrow night since I work late on Tuesday. Also I had some brisket today from this really popular BBQ place nearby and holy **** it just melted in your mouth like butter. I have a little leftover that I can't wait to munch on tomorrow.


----------



## Ai

It baffles me how often people go out of their way to negatively stereotype certain mental health disorders... on a mental health support forum. :|


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't get myself together, I can't get my **** together, I can't get my life together, I am tumble weed drying out and disintegrating year by year, 13 years of toiling, 13 years of turmoil, 13 steps to nowhere...


----------



## AllTheSame

@*Crisigv* (((hugs))) you know if you want someone to talk to I'm here, and there are tons of others on this site that I'm sure would listen also.


----------



## mezzoforte

I don't want to feel like this all day.


----------



## Karsten

I get broken sleep every night. Obnoxious.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I don't want anyone to ever look at my partner and think 'Wow, they could do so much better than you.' I'd honestly rather stay single forever than put anyone through that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I always joke about shower gel becoming increasingly 'appetising' and I just noticed my mum bought marshmallow shower gel. So that exists. Wut.

My favourite is lemon though.


----------



## SilentLyric

better get food before the second snow apocalypse.


----------



## SofaKing

SilentLyric said:


> better get food before the second snow apocalypse.


Shopped yesterday. In Philly and looks too nice today to think something bad is coming.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm​ sad. Scared I'm losing a friend that I value cause I have so few real ones. But I suppose like everything in life, everything works out at the end if the day.

Also I'm kinda proud of myself. I never realized resilience was as rare as it is. I really can't believe after the last few days of hell I've managed to take away great lessons and can say I'm better coming out than I went in.. the ability to find the positive is a skill I hope I have for life. And I'm so humble lol


----------



## ZombieIcecream

This new Korean snail cream isn't doing anything significant for my skin and I want to give it away. Thoroughly dissapointed because I read many great reviews on the product. -_-.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Ran into the wife of a long time friend of mine I haven't spoke to or seen in a few years. Normally in situations like these, I would cower away, put my head down and avoid eye contact in fear of an awkward interaction. Especially with the wife of a friend I lost tides with. It gets more awkward. But I was caught off guard and we both made eye contact with each other. I could tell she recognized me of course because she kept glancing at me repeatedly. So I just pulled the trigger and greeted her fear of being rude if I do not. Once I did, I realize she didn't want to interact with me and wasn't happy that I did. But I can't turn back now since I already greeted her. With nothing else to say and to try to smooth the convo bit more, I ask her about my friend. "So how is so-so? I haven't spoke to him in a long time?" She just looked away in awkwardness and shrugged me off before giving me an awkward forced half effort bye and left. 

This is exactly why I hate running into former friends and people I use to know. Recurring similar experience such as this conditioned me to cower away and hide when I do instead of greeting them like a grown up.


----------



## cosmicslop

You think that's spicy? How sheltered is your mouth?


----------



## tehuti88

TheWelshOne said:


> I don't want anyone to ever look at my partner and think 'Wow, they could do so much better than you.' I'd honestly rather stay single forever than put anyone through that.


My fear is that the only reason a guy would be with me is if he was really settling below his standards, and I don't want to be anyone's "last resort" just because nothing better was available at the moment. I too would rather be alone.

I guess sometimes it's good that I'm so unattractive, so I don't have to deal with this. :/ One reason I'm not motivated to lose weight or improve my appearance, because it would never be good enough; my own preferences would doom the relationship.


----------



## Mur

Buggy *** website lmao....


----------



## tehuti88

Holy freaking God that took like ten minutes to post. :x


----------



## mt moyt

^lol yeah i couldn't get it to load for a while there


----------



## Crisigv

tehuti88 said:


> Holy freaking God that took like ten minutes to post. :x


Glad it wasn't just me for once, lol.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't want to be unhappy anymore. I have a chance at happiness, but I have to go through some conflict (so I believe) in order to get there. I'm scared, but I can't let my fear rule me anymore. I'm sure a lot of people here have done things they were scared to do. I can't lose this opportunity.


----------



## Dissonance

Isn't weird everyone is talking, but no one is listening? Socializing is a pain.


----------



## The Library of Emma

i'm scared to death of getting sleep paralysis. i haven't been this anxious about something for years...


----------



## cybernaut

I'm so over some of these mental heath online groups (not referring to this site...I just come here to kill time and express the bitter side of myself here and there).


----------



## tea111red

i'm still in the habit of going to the "just for fun" forum to find this thread.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tea111red said:


> i'm still in the habit of going to the "just for fun" forum to find this thread.


Yeah I do that a lot too.


----------



## Ai

Every once in a while, my mind wanders and I catch myself wondering about death... trying to wrap my imagination around the all encompassing _nothingness_ of not _existing_ anymore, of having no consciousness of no consciousness... and then I have to fight back a panic attack.


----------



## feels

Ai said:


> Every once in a while, my mind wanders and I catch myself wondering about death... trying to wrap my imagination around the all encompassing _nothingness_ of not _existing_ anymore, of having no consciousness of no consciousness... and then I have to fight back a panic attack.


Yeah these kinds of thoughts ****ed me up as a kid. I'd have panic attacks all the time and eventually went to therapy over this (and a few other things). I don't think that fear ever really went away though. There was nothing anyone could say to make it not the scariest **** ever. So now I just don't let myself go there lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tap water tastes like tap...yuck. Needs to be boiled and chilled or Brits filtered first...I should get in on that


----------



## Ai

feels said:


> Yeah these kinds of thoughts ****ed me up as a kid. I'd have panic attacks all the time and eventually went to therapy over this (and a few other things). I don't think that fear ever really went away though. There was nothing anyone could say to make it not the scariest **** ever. So now I just don't let myself go there lol


Same. :/ I was a very anxious and philosophical child, two traits that, as it turns out, do not mesh well... My mother tells me that the first time I asked her, "What does it feel like to not exist?" I was just barely out of diapers, and she was flabbergasted... lol I went through periods where I was better equipped to handle this musing than others, but it's gotten harder in recent years after losing a pet and a grandparent quite important to me in close succession. :|


----------



## BAH

Body temperature rises then comes the prickly feeling all over..annoying


----------



## Wanderlust26

I just want to be anonymous.


----------



## Blue Dino

Scorching burning torturing 70 degree weather. I envy the cool comforting snowy weather the northeast is getting gifted with.


----------



## feels

Ai said:


> Same. :/ I was a very anxious and philosophical child, two traits that, as it turns out, do not mesh well... My mother tells me that the first time I asked her, "What does it feel like to not exist?" I was just barely out of diapers, and she was flabbergasted... lol I went through periods where I was better equipped to handle this musing than others, but it's gotten harder in recent years after losing a pet and a grandparent quite important to me in close succession. :|


I completely understand that and I'm sorry you've had to go through it. Losing someone is when that kind of thinking started for me. I lost my grandpa to cancer when I was like 5/6 and suddenly you feel like everything is temporary and everyone is fragile and **** can just change at any moment. Like something that meant so much is just gone and I just have to accept it??? But then I lost another, and another, and another...and at this point I just have to suppress all this crap so I can function like a normal person lol. But yeah I know those kinds of thoughts can just eat away at you and I guess overtime it does get easier in some ways. It's just one of those things that kind of lingers in the back of your head all the time and I just try not to dive too deep into it.


----------



## Ai

feels said:


> I completely understand that and I'm sorry you've had to go through it. Losing someone is when that kind of thinking started for me. I lost my grandpa to cancer when I was like 5/6 and suddenly you feel like everything is temporary and everyone is fragile and **** can just change at any moment. Like something that meant so much is just gone and I just have to accept it??? But then I lost another, and another, and another...and at this point I just have to suppress all this crap so I can function like a normal person lol. But yeah I know those kinds of thoughts can just eat away at you and I guess overtime it does get easier in some ways. It's just one of those things that kind of lingers in the back of your head all the time and I just try not to dive too deep into it.


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## SparklingWater

Achy
Annoyed
Discouraged
Preemptively sad and resigned
Hopeful


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

feels said:


> I completely understand that and I'm sorry you've had to go through it. Losing someone is when that kind of thinking started for me. I lost my grandpa to cancer when I was like 5/6 and suddenly you feel like everything is temporary and everyone is fragile and **** can just change at any moment. Like something that meant so much is just gone and I just have to accept it??? But then I lost another, and another, and another...and at this point I just have to suppress all this crap so I can function like a normal person lol. But yeah I know those kinds of thoughts can just eat away at you and I guess overtime it does get easier in some ways. It's just one of those things that kind of lingers in the back of your head all the time and I just try not to dive too deep into it.


Can relate, been there too with losing many loved ones. A :hug for you. 



Ai said:


> .....


A :hug for you too.


----------



## komorikun

TheWelshOne said:


> I don't want anyone to ever look at my partner and think 'Wow, they could do so much better than you.' I'd honestly rather stay single forever than put anyone through that.


As long as he was into me I wouldn't mind.


----------



## noydb

I hate being alive.


----------



## SparklingWater

So I did this s-t again. I shut down and cut off at the drop of a dime, the smallest hint of anything. It's so scary. No f-king wonder I don't have relationships. I am so sick of my childhood bs still f-ing me over. Back to therapy with me f-k.


How the hell do i get more invested in my own life. F-k anhedonia.


What have I become my dearest friend? Everyone I know goes away in the end. And you can have it all, my empire of dirt. I will let you down. I will make you hurt.

Over and over I've learned in my life people and relationships are just not worth it. I'm obvs depressed cause I feel like what's the point in trying with people. All that trauma in my upbringing did it's damage. Life will prob be better for me once I just accept being alone and focus on creating a wonderful life on my own without others.

Yet tomorrow I'll be back at it again. Resilience is a blessing and a curse.


----------



## IzzyWizzy

Sometimes I should just keep my big mouth shut =/


----------



## tehuti88

Was going to post this in my surgery thread since it seems most appropriate there, but I hate bumping something from three months ago, seems like an attention-seeking move. And I highly doubt the beautiful people in the "Post a picture of yourself" thread would enjoy coming across this. So, here it goes.

It takes me almost as much guts to post this as it does to post my face.

*This is a photo of my abdomen, three months post-surgery.* The long incision is where they cut me open to remove my bladder and use my bowels to construct an internal pouch. The little "railroad track" scars to the sides are from where the staples were left in too long. (Had to remove most of them myself, because my urologist was busy and nobody else was willing to take them out!) Also visible is the stoma, the little hole on the left, where I have to catheterize myself throughout the day. (The little white spot near it isn't a drop of fluid, it's a bit of toilet paper that got stuck to me after I dried off.) The two smaller scars near the bottom are where the ureter stents and suprapubic catheter were located. Not visible is another, similar scar on the other side, where a JP drain was removed. (The reddish areas of skin are just from tape irritation; I have to keep the stoma covered with gauze or a pad when I'm not catheterizing it, and adhesive bandages cost too much.)

I cropped out part that was a bit objectionable since the scar goes all the way down to my groin. This isn't necessarily _disgusting_, but it's definitely *ugly*, so, you were warned. :blank

[spoiler=spoiler]








[/spoiler]


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This breakfast tea my friend bought me for Christmas is pretty good, I'm just getting around to drinking it now. I'm actually not a big fan of different types of tea usually, I pretty much only drink pg tips black tea and green tea (sometimes with lemon.) My brother just came in and was like 'why is every word written in a different font?' 'mixologists' 'fairly young independent award winning caring, exciting little company' *throws tea bag packet in disgust on bed* this was funnier than it sounds in person.

But no for real this some hipster level tea.


----------



## SparklingWater

Disappointed, but this is still a good sign. There are people out there who understand me and I'll find someone who is a really good fit for me. Don't settle, just keep working on myself, expecting the best and it will work out.


----------



## SparklingWater

Can only understand half of what my family says when they get riled up and angry. Guyanese accents lol


----------



## Ai

@tehuti88 You had to take the staples out _yourself_!? Oh my god... That sounds so painful. :O You're kind of a bad ***. lol


----------



## mt moyt

i found some skin clear oil absorbing sheets from boots in a classroom. they're pretty good


----------



## cosmicslop

Wish I wasn't around things that remind me of him. Wish we could've worked it out. Ugh.


----------



## Pongowaffle

What the heck does the phrase Throwing Shade mean? If see this a lot in many young 20s social media posts.


----------



## AffinityWing

I have to call the enrollment center for one of the schools I applied to because the activation link they sent me to make an account says that it wasn't processed. (Invalid Request?) I'm too scared to make the call, though. I wish they could just give me only an automated bot to speak to. ops
At least it seems like I finally got accepted there, which I'm really happy about. Now I still have to get my license because I have no idea how I'm going to get around when the semester rolls by. I just get really demotivated when it looks like my family doesn't have that much time for me to continue practicing and the SA is only starting to seep more into my avoidance of it.


----------



## SparklingWater

I have got to get over my childhood ****. The second I detect anything but interest and attention I shut down and withdraw. I pull away all attachment emotionally and become cold. I will shut everyone else out before they do it to me. And i always end up alone. I'm sick of this ****.

I have to literally force myself to reinvest after i pull away. And i pull away oh so quickly. Hair pin trigger, wall comes up. ****.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Kevin001 said:


> I'm a free agent now.
> 
> Better than ok? Meh you might be right. 0


Oh, I'm sorry about the breakup. You seem okay with it though.

Well, one hopes that people are better than okay most of the time, right? Hope so, yes.


----------



## KelsKels

Well here we go again. 
Paxil: season 2 episode 1.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This bait is yours for 6k, do we have a deal? - Atroix

3. - Captain Cutter

6! - Atroix 

I will get this car for 3k and this is how... - Captain Cutter.


----------



## SparklingWater

I keep hearing water dripping but no clue where it's coming from. 


Sad my uncle just left.


I've got to not be a ***** when I'm scared..


Really time to double down on the stuff that works.


I have got to create A life that I really like. Not that I'm just living cause I should, a life that really expresses who I am and what I enjoy.


----------



## AllTheSame

@realisticandhopeful it's OK, give yourself some slack, everybody gets scared...of something.

What I'm thinking of now is this next week at work is going to be important. I've gotta spend this week getting my stores ready for the tour with my boss. I've gotta spend the next week (Monday and Tuesday) giving my presentation and touring the stores. Ffs, I hope this goes well.

My presentation is not going to be a huge deal, it's just mostly me talking for a bit about what I do and fielding some questions. But ffs, man, the VP of sales for the entire southern United States is going to be there. The only other person above him is the CEO of the entire company, with more than 30,000 employees.

They will be taking pictures. Of me. They will probably be videoing me. Ffs, ffs, ffs. Please dear God let me outperform myself lol, let me do better than I normally do in situations like this. Please.


----------



## Kevin001

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Oh, I'm sorry about the breakup. You seem okay with it though.
> 
> Well, one hopes that people are better than okay most of the time, right? Hope so, yes.


Oh I was devastated at first but I've moved on....happy. :smile2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When you're an exponentially anxious/awkward/depressive person trying to mind your own business in public people will do random things to see if you'll react, stare at their nails as if they are magical, shuffle their hat, whatever, and if you don't react(because you don't have an intuitive response or just don't care to or your heart is racing and your breathing is screwed and you're trembling)that makes them more uncomfortable which means everyone feels awkward, like you've infected them with a poisonous vibe which makes you want to disappear but you're there and you've gotta take care of your business cause ain't no one else gonna do it for ya, so you live the Groundhog Day every moment of every day and some days it suffocates your soul more than others but on you go because it don't stop till it all stops...c'est la vie, c'est ma vie


----------



## Amphoteric

This is my 6000th post.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino

Every warm midnight, the neighbor's obese cat comes out to chill outside the sidewalk right in front of our house and meows loud all night long.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to get my sleep schedule back on track.


----------



## noydb

Woooow. I have _no_ self-respect.


----------



## Antonio9

How am I gonna save up money for my trip to Japan 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I guess my father is developing some mental problem. Maybe Alzheimer or something.
Not that he isn't already ****ing insane. I mean a new problem.


----------



## AllTheSame

Sometimes I wonder if I'm ever, ever gonna have another relationship lmao. Seriously though. Idk. I'm so involved with work. And I'm really cautious about who I choose to get involved with.....I just don't throw myself at people like some people seem to do so, so easily. I don't get that. Some people will just lie down with the first person that comes along that they have feelings for, ffs. There's a huge difference between having feelings and....feeling like it can actually work, knowing you're compatible, making it turn into a relationship....I feel like that's something that some teenagers understand....but, I feel like that's something a lot of grown men and women don't understand. And maybe that's part of why I'm so careful about who I get involved with. The fact that a lot of people don't seem to understand that very basic, very simple concept.


----------



## SparklingWater

^ I was talking about not being a ***** and lashing out at others when I'm scared. Not calling myself a ***** for being scared. I'm more than ok being afraid, but sometimes when I'm _in denial_ about my fear I can be ultra *****. Thankfully it's a not so frequent thing that's happening less and less over the years.

Like when guys are being *******s and you realize they're just scared little boys. That deal.


----------



## AllTheSame

realisticandhopeful said:


> ^ I was talking about not being a ***** and lashing out at others when I'm scared. Not calling myself a ***** for being scared. I'm more than ok being afraid, but sometimes when I'm _in denial_ about my fear I can be ultra *****. Thankfully it's a not so frequent thing that's happening less and less over the years.
> 
> Like when guys are being *******s and you realize they're just scared little boys. That deal.


I understand, I think. Being scared or being vulnerable puts us in a...well, scary and vulnerable place...it's not easy to deal with, for anyone, it's awkward and painful and no one even likes to think about it.

I don't like myself when I'm in denial about being scared, or vulnerable. I throw walls up. That's what I've done, since I was a little kid, it's something I learned to do when I was four years old, ffs. I close everyone off, I shut everyone out. So...yeah, I can see how that might make me come across as a ***** lol. I think everyone does that to some extent though, you know? All of us are guilty of that in some ways. My ex-girlfriends have all seen me lose all my charm. They've seen me shut them out at times, when I've felt too vulnerable or was afraid of the conversation. If you don't admit that you've done that at some point then you're either not human or you're lying lol.


----------



## SparklingWater

@AllTheSame Agree with everything you said.
----

The fact that i continuously feel jealous of others really just says I need to focus more on my life and cultivating it into something i love. Also I need to keep on the self love/acceptance path. It has nothing to do with what anyone else has or is. I'm glad I know that.


----------



## IzzyWizzy

My laptop doesn't like this forum.
Yesterday was browsing on here for about 30 mins then suddenley it shut down cos it over heated. 
There's too many adds on here =/


----------



## tehuti88

IzzyWizzy said:


> My laptop doesn't like this forum.
> Yesterday was browsing on here for about 30 mins then suddenley it shut down cos it over heated.
> There's too many adds on here =/


https://adblockplus.org/
:smile2:


----------



## Nitrogen

I've spent this entire ****ing break thus far at home, other than a trip the other day and now I'm walking to a coffee house to get out, but I feel like a huge loser. Hearing my friend(s) and classmates talk about where they were going on break, I just made up something like I was going to Vegas instead of "oh nothing just sitting alone in my room for 7 days".

I have no money (to travel anyway,) everyone else is busy, I feel like ****.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't see the youtube videos on here....probably something wrong with my computer go figure.


----------



## zonebox

I ❤ Linux =)

( o _
/ /\
V_/_


----------



## KelsKels

Covering for someone at work even though today was suppose to be my day off. Didn't get any sleep.. just couldnt. I think it'd because I took the paxil at night. Now idk what to do. Just keep taking it earlier and earlier I guess.


----------



## SparklingWater

Yes! I forgot how lovely tv can be! Binge watching the entire world right now!


----------



## Antonio9

'Murdock... I'm coming to get you!'
Stallone's such a bad ***


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostinReverie

Is anyone else getting harassed by a user named Asylum?


----------



## IzzyWizzy

tehuti88 said:


> https://adblockplus.org/
> :smile2:


Thanks =) I've installed it. Hope it works


----------



## SparklingWater

I mess up a ton right now, but i guess it's less messing up and more just growth. _I really need to rid myself of this right/wrong mentality._ I'm just living and learning and growing period. Sometimes I'm frustrated with the outcomes of my actions, but compassion, love and self acceptance asks that I be kind to myself. I'm learning and that's ok. I ask of myself patience and to know that mistakes don't mean the end of the world. that the extremes i've become used to don't have to be my norm, that i can rest in the knowledge it will all work out and be ok. that pple aren't like my initial caregivers. that there is nothing wrong with me and it's all working out, slowly but surely.

On another note, the lamictal is definitely on it's way out of my system because I can think clearly again and feel at peace. The cbt is working again. I'm also cringing at certain behavior and a little worried, but it's ok and it's gonna be ok, no matter what. Life is good and it continues. So it goes.


----------



## mt moyt

I've been throwing a bath scrub up at the ceiling every time the neighbours up there walk like they weigh 500 pounds. it makes a loud slapping sound. i wonder if they can hear me. i kinda want them to, but also dont because i dont want it to be awkward if i see them in the hall.

but seriously, its unbearable and its giving me a headache. 
I've also taken to playing music at near max volume on my laptop because i can hear their voices. so i guess they may be able to hear a bit of it. only problem is that the neighbour opposite/below may hear it as well...


----------



## Pongowaffle

I always wonder why when I look up credits of a TV commercial, the credits of the actual actors and actresses in the ad are usually omitted. I figure starting actors and actresses depend solely on this to start to hopefully start their careers to bigger things.


----------



## BAH

He sure whines a lot


----------



## mt moyt

who


----------



## slyfox

Wish I felt like I had someone supportive and encouraging in my life. My counselor was like that for awhile, but now he wants to get rid of me. He probably views me as hopeless as well.


----------



## SparklingWater

Giving myself the acknowledgement I've sought my entire life is brand new territory.


----------



## AllTheSame

I wonder what my first ex-wife is doing? Srsly lmao. I wonder who she's with?

I wonder who my first ex-gf, that I had when I was 12 years old is with now? Preggars, with six other kids running around. Hmmm. Maybe. She loved kids. She was amazing. You know....for a relationship between two 12 year olds we did a lot of grown up things and most of them were not my idea. I just....wonder where she is now. I hope she's OK. I hope she's happy.


----------



## Winds

That put me out. I guess I'm in for another long night. Better get my playlist ready.


----------



## scooby

There's this spider in my room that has a bunch of dust on its legs and it is getting slowed down a lot. It got behind or underneath somewhere that had some dust. It's been hanging around the house for a couple days, just crawling from room to room. I'm trying to think of a way to get the dust off its legs without freaking it out.


----------



## komorikun

Spring centipedes. There was a big one in my bedroom last night. Wonder where it went....


----------



## SparklingWater

:grin2: Omg lol every single f-ing thing is a learning experience. Or at least i've become a master at making them so. If things continue as they are my life is gonna be so beautiful i can barely stand it!


----------



## SparklingWater

komorikun said:


> Spring centipedes.


Awwwww I can't wait to see mine. :crying: Ugh. Every single year. Go on vacation why dontcha?


----------



## Crisigv

I need to stop coming here. This place doesn't help me. I need real people in my life. I'll probably die before that happens.


----------



## AllTheSame

The weather here is just f-ing awesome right now. I'm gonna have the sunroof open again today all day, the radio cranked up lol. I love this time of year, though....it never lasts long.


----------



## SparklingWater

Whaaaaa- 5 cats and a dog running arund the house at night isn't too great for a person feeling paranoid? Whodathunk lol


----------



## komorikun




----------



## KelsKels

Feeling hungry yet nauseous.. all the time, I wonder if it's the meds.


----------



## 2Milk

I want a pizza right now, but they don't open til 10:30....


----------



## SparklingWater

i can't wait to go back to therapy lol. I'm at such a crucial point in my recovery I need that support, guidance and ecouragement. **** is so clear right now and I need the extra help. I feel like I'm about to be in an amazing place and I'm so ready.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

6 more hours of work tonight then 2 days off...



KelsKels said:


> Feeling hungry yet nauseous.. all the time, I wonder if it's the meds.


I tried Paxil once for 3 weeks and no good came of it but plenty of side effects did. They say that can mellow out after two or three months but there was no way I was making it that far down the road on it. Hopefully it gets better for you


----------



## SofaKing

realisticandhopeful said:


> :grin2: Omg lol every single f-ing thing is a learning experience. Or at least i've become a master at making them so. If things continue as they are my life is gonna be so beautiful i can barely stand it!


Lol, yeah... or "character building". I have enough character, thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame

I've created a monster, cos nobody wants to see Marshall no more....they want Shady


----------



## KelsKels

Canadian Brotha said:


> 6 more hours of work tonight then 2 days off...
> 
> I tried Paxil once for 3 weeks and no good came of it but plenty of side effects did. They say that can mellow out after two or three months but there was no way I was making it that far down the road on it. Hopefully it gets better for you


Hey thanks, man.. I was on it 5 years ago for several months. I can honestly say it changed my life at the time. I stopped because the side effects are awful.. the first month was brutal but quitting it was actually hell. I'm only on 10mg now vs 30 before so I'm hoping it'll be easier. I'm only on day 3 and I'm having some mild problems but I feel like trying to stick with something for once lol. Depression is just killer.. feel like I can't live like that any more. If you don't mind me asking, did you find something that worked better for you?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


>


 Don't those things bug you?


----------



## mt moyt

so my upstairs neighbour decided to vacuum 7 times today... this is torture


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Don't those things bug you?


Not really. There aren't many of them. And supposedly they eat cockroaches. Never seen them eating one though.


----------



## Mc Borg

I made it to the top of r/urbanexploration. I'm famous.


----------



## Mc Borg

komorikun said:


>


We used to get those in NM. And these:










I do not miss. lol.


----------



## cybernaut

komorikun said:


>



Yeah,we get those a lot here too. I once saw one with two heads[?].


----------



## Ai

I'm so unobservant that it confuses the living daylights out of me when people so much as change their avatars, but I am at a complete loss every time they change their names. It's so disorienting. WHO ARE YOU PEOPLE!?












Mc Borg said:


> We used to get those in NM. And these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not miss. lol.


:sus Can't decide if cool or creepy...


----------



## cybernaut

I should seriously get 'All people with f^cked up lives, welcome here' tatted on my forehead.

This woman from the subway hung around me for 3 hours telling me how a specific person has been stalking her, killing her children &relatives, intentionally giving AIDS to everyone in her family, and taking possessions such as her house for over 3 years.

At least she offered to buy me a hot dog tonight.I'll definitely add this to my weekly crazy experiences with random people collection.


----------



## Crisigv

I think it would be easier for everyone if I just disappeared. I'm a burden, and a disappointment. No one wants me around.


----------



## Mc Borg

Ai said:


> :sus Can't decide if cool or creepy...


Definitely creepy. The way they move... just no. :afr


----------



## Ai

Mc Borg said:


> Definitely creepy. The way they move... just no. :afr


... I... I have never been so repulsed and fascinated at the same time... and I used to watch Switched at Birth...


----------



## Kevin001

Today was jam packed...wow.


----------



## Steve French

My roommate did my dishes. I'm not sure what to think. I'm slightly perturbed. I don't like people touching my things, and I wash my dishes very thoroughly, more than most, so it probably wasn't up to standard. Was he trying to do me a favour? Was he irritated by the dishes being left in the sink? There were two cups and a small plate, and I was out of town for the day. Is this guy a neat freak? I don't know man. This shakes me up.

Probably just used to the other two dirty *******s who don't lift a finger.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## TheSilentGamer

"man, i wish i had a friend, but it must be a girl, young, tall and good-looking, and who would always want to have sex with me basically what i actually want is a girlfriend"

I'm sick of people like this. I would kill to have someone to talk to.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

KelsKels said:


> Hey thanks, man.. I was on it 5 years ago for several months. I can honestly say it changed my life at the time. I stopped because the side effects are awful.. the first month was brutal but quitting it was actually hell. I'm only on 10mg now vs 30 before so I'm hoping it'll be easier. I'm only on day 3 and I'm having some mild problems but I feel like trying to stick with something for once lol. Depression is just killer.. feel like I can't live like that any more. If you don't mind me asking, did you find something that worked better for you?


I've not been on any anti-D's for some years now because my experience with them wasn't what I would call helpful. Paxil increased my anxiety attacks, caused me to see mild hallucinations like flashing stars and sort of incited these bouts of obsessive compulsive behaviour, and had sexual side effects. Effexor made me drowsy as hell all the time so I was sleeping a lot and having the most intense/vivid dreams, it made me lose my appetite, & had sexual side effects. Cipralex made me lose my appetite & had sexual side effects. Finally, Wellbutrin was the best of the lot because it didn't effect my appetite or have sexual side effects but I can't say my time on any of those pills caused a significant or positive influence on my depression or anxiety so I just stopped with pills because I was being told regularly that it's about finding the right one or ones and the right dosages. It seemed to me like alchemy, if you get it to work it's pure genius but the odds of it happening...I also tried Ativan briefly for my anxiety attacks and was told the stuff is powerful and knocks some people out. I never felt a thing taking it and the one time I took a triple dose of my prescription I felt the slightest of relaxation effects so I discarded that too. When you think about it all these types of pills are legalized addiction because when you stop them cold turkey you get brain zaps and manic/depressive moods swings and if you ask about that the docs say "well you should have come to me so I could have weened you off them". Don't let me discourage you though, you should stick with Paxil and see if it can help you again if it did in the past. I've sort of resigned myself to being a perpetually anxious depressive who just has to suffering through it all & try to appreciate/cherish the good times that are few and far between. On a related note, they say high percentage pure dark chocolate is supposed to be a natural anti depressant so snack on that a bit too along with your paxil! Perhaps get herbal edibles if you're still indulging that lovely leaf, doctors orders, haha


----------



## TheWelshOne

When I'm thin enough to get on birth control (guessing around the summer, after my birthday) I think I'll go back on Plenty of Fish.

31-year-old virgin offering no strings sex. Neutral location necessary, foreplay not. Will wear dress for easy access. Blindfold provided.

Might work.


----------



## AllTheSame

TheWelshOne said:


> When I'm thin enough to get on birth control (guessing around the summer, after my birthday) I think I'll go back on Plenty of Fish.
> 
> 31-year-old virgin offering no strings sex. Neutral location necessary, foreplay not. Will wear dress for easy access. Blindfold provided.
> I
> Might work.


Heh. I've thought of doing something similar. Only from a slightly different perspective.

I'd just lie and say I'm a 29 year old sugar daddy. I'm not interested in sex, at all, unless you're in the mood, and I'm fine if that's once a year. I don't know wtf to do with all my disposable income. I drive a Lamborghini, but my second car is a Porsche. I love giving sexual favors, but I don't expect any sexual favors in return, at all. You will win every argument. I will buy your tampons at the grocery store and get you chocolate while I'm there. My interests are spending time with you and your friends in your book club.

That might work.


----------



## SparklingWater

No better feeling than loose jeans falling off your hips when you're trying to lose weight.

ON the other hand, the taste of guyanese beef and chicken patties... ugh beyond compare. Good to be home. Guess I'll be a vegan next week...lol 

edit- my beef patty isn't well seasoned! now i just want to rampage. what can i break?


----------



## SparklingWater

Really want to see 10 Cloverfield lane again. Is there a better actor than John Goodman?

Also my skin is beginning to look lovely again so yasss!

I miss Brittany Murphy

Ugh repairing a relationship when you're in the wrong sucks lol. Thankfully my sissa makes it easy


----------



## Chris S W

I let go earlier this week; dropped the facade masking the anxiety and depression. It was a relief. Strangely, I didn't know I was fighting for all these years until I let go. You're not supposed to fight it, I think this is common knowledge among SA sufferers. This has lessened the anxiety drastically. It was bitter at first, because I was pretty much giving up, the depression set in heavily. But I just let it show, what ever I felt, I let it show.

I think the anxiety has decreased a lot because the burden of the facade is gone; I don't fear people seeing my true self, seeing the anxiety, the fear, the depression. Feel much better now socially, much less avoidy and anxious anyway. I am still anxious but less robotic, my focus can be less on hiding things and more on the situation, I think. I'll wait and see what happens from here, maybe I can progress in some way.


----------



## SparklingWater

maple bacon ice cream? what is this world coming to?
------------
omg cringing lol what was i thinking. never distrust your gut, me. does not go well.


----------



## Ai

AllTheSame said:


> I'd just lie and say I'm a 29 year old sugar daddy. I'm not interested in sex, at all, unless you're in the mood, and I'm fine if that's once a year. I don't know wtf to do with all my disposable income. I drive a Lamborghini, but my second car is a Porsche. I love giving sexual favors, but I don't expect any sexual favors in return, at all. You will win every argument. I will buy your tampons at the grocery store and get you chocolate while I'm there. My interests are spending time with you and your friends in your book club.


Sounds a bit like it was penned by a very bold serial killer... lol

_Next up, on Dateline NBC..._



Chris S W said:


> I let go earlier this week; dropped the facade masking the anxiety and depression. It was a relief. Strangely, I didn't know I was fighting for all these years until I let go. You're not supposed to fight it, I think this is common knowledge among SA sufferers. This has lessened the anxiety drastically. It was bitter at first, because I was pretty much giving up, the depression set in heavily. But I just let it show, what ever I felt, I let it show.
> 
> I think the anxiety has decreased a lot because the burden of the facade is gone; I don't fear people seeing my true self, seeing the anxiety, the fear, the depression. Feel much better now socially, much less avoidy and anxious anyway. I am still anxious but less robotic, my focus can be less on hiding things and more on the situation, I think. I'll wait and see what happens from here, maybe I can progress in some way.


Good for you, man! Good luck!


----------



## AllTheSame

Ai said:


> Sounds a bit like it was penned by a very bold serial killer... lol
> 
> _Next up, on Dateline NBC..._


Nahhh....lmao.

I mean...unless you have something to confess. Your last statement seemed to imply that you know a lot about serial killers lmao. Makes me wonder where you got all that knowledge from, sweetie :grin2:

Actually, it sounds to me like it was penned by a few women I know irl. And I'd be surprised if I'm not the only guy on this planet that thinks so.

But don't be offended. It wasn't aimed at you  I mean....I guess you'd be offended if you felt like the shoe fits you, but otherwise, you wouldn't really care, you know lol?


----------



## Ai

AllTheSame said:


> Nahhh....lmao.
> 
> I mean...unless you have something to confess. Your last statement seemed to imply that you know a lot about serial killers lmao. Makes me wonder where you got all that knowledge from, sweetie :grin2:
> 
> Actually, it sounds to me like it was penned by a few women I know irl. And I'd be surprised if I'm not the only guy on this planet that thinks so.
> 
> But don't be offended. It wasn't aimed at you  I mean....I guess you'd be offended if you felt like the shoe fits you, but otherwise, you wouldn't really care, you know lol?


... Who said I was offended? lol I was kidding around, much like I assumed you were...?


----------



## Chris S W

Ai said:


> Good for you, man! Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## AllTheSame

Ai said:


> ... Who said I was offended? lol I was kidding around, much like I assumed you were...?


I'm kidding....but....there's also something to be taken seriously in almost every joke, most of the time. And I posted that as a huge exaggeration, but how far is that post from the truth, about what some (not all, but some) women are really looking for lmao. So. Yeah. It's kind of my own lame attempt to be funny, but....it's also pretty close to the truth, it's pretty close, imo, to what some women would like to see on a dating site. And that's funny. That's better than any punchline to any joke I could ever come up with.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Um... I think my laptop was possessed for a second there...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This video is very funny haha.


----------



## SparklingWater

Mc Borg said:


> Definitely creepy. The way they move... just no. :afr


Whelp, that's enough for me. Moving to... the international space station? Wherever those aren't


----------



## SparklingWater

Jesus is this supposed to be this hard or am i really frikkin bad at it? I give up. Kinda not worth it. F-ck.


Also, if i'm so f-ing paranoid right now, why do i keep watching investigation discovery? pple on these shows are psychotic.


----------



## May19

Talked to my guy friend from a frat today. We only had to turn in our portfolio and leave, but he stayed for the whole entire class to talk to me. So I was all excited haha. It was really nice. He's a 3rd year and we just so happened to became friends through a small class. And when I went to hug the professor goodbye, he left the room, but he was waiting for me outside. We walked to one part of the campus where we took our separate ways, and he was like "Bye ___, I'll see you around" I mean yeah it's just a casual goodbye, but I was like really happy. 

We kinda belong in two separate world? He's the vice president of the frat. I don't go to parties that often, maybe twice a quarter? He's an upperclassmen while I'm here being the first-year that I am. He's really outgoing and friendly. He's constantly being surrounded by people, so it just amaze me that I could even have a friend like that.

Plus I was all excited last friday when he invited me to sit at a table with his bros and to watch the basketball game together afterward. He didn't even live near the cafeteria that's next to my dorms. His brothers just swiped him in, but it was like really good to bump into him. He saw me and he shouted my name then gave me a hug. It was just bizarre? 

It still seems so surreal. And honestly, he's the reason why I see frat guys and outgoing guys so much differently now. I used to think they're intimidating, but they're just really good conversationalist. But all my friends think I have a crush on him because I talk about him constantly. I think they just don't know that it's such a huge step for me to have an outgoing guy friend like that. 

Also, he said he's trying to be a TA for this class, and he was like "You should totally take the class, then we can see each other more often!" It feels good to be invited. Anyway, that's just what Im thinking about right now


----------



## Chris S W

Oh great, until I see some evidence to show that I haven't hurt them a little, this guilt and anxiety is just going to remain, for a time at least. But if I apologise they might think me strange (or insane) for even apologising about something so trivial (according to them). I swear, I can't even have a simple interaction without some kind of silly dilemma.

Edit: phew, I think it's ok.


----------



## SparklingWater

So. Much. Food. Love home. But this is how i got fat in the first place. 

Fightin myself on doing what's most natural. Jesus it's hard to break out of patterns.

Where is my alpaca? Why should anyone besidesme have an alpaca? Life's not fair.

All my family is in Canada, Guyana, east coast US and England. Why aren't any in NZ or Aus? Really want to visit.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Unblock me, laugh at me, insult my friends. Interesting strategy on a support site from someone who claims not to be an emotionally abusive narcissist.


----------



## tehuti88

Is anybody else having problems with Tumblr? Sometimes when I reblog a post my entire theme messes up. Sometimes when I delete the "offending" entry, it goes back to normal, but sometimes it doesn't. And sometimes if an entry messes it up and I delete it and then reblog it a second time, it goes back to normal. :|

I just accidentally sent Tumblr support FOUR e-mails complaining about this...because it kept automatically sending them through when I was trying to attach a screenshot...then when I finally attached the screenshot I wanted, it said sorry, it didn't accept that file type (JPG)! :wtf

And then after I sent those four e-mails, I refreshed my Tumblr for like the fifth time and THEN it returned to normal. :roll So now if anyone looks at my blog they'll think, "Duuuuhhrrr, what's she complaining about, looks fine to me?"

This has been going on for a week or so but I can't find anything about it online.

(I have no clue where on this site I should post this. :| )



TheWelshOne said:


> Unblock me, laugh at me, insult my friends. Interesting strategy on a support site from someone who claims not to be an emotionally abusive narcissist.


Jeez, that sounds incredibly sucky.  But not too surprising, unfortunately...


----------



## Barakiel

tehuti88 said:


> This has been going on for a week or so but I can't find anything about it online..


Tumblr is kinda infamous for that kind of stuff sadly. There's just so many bugs and plain incompetence on the part of the staff that I've almost gotten used to all the wonkyness.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Well I'm glad I'm feeling a little bit better than I was a few days ago. Ate a good meal tonight and so glad that I ate dinner. I'm glad I reached out to a friend of mine. It made me feel a lot better. Friends always makes me happy. Especially when it's people who I can trust. Not sure what I'll do tonight. Maybe I should watch a movie or something.


----------



## SparklingWater

I really want to drink tonight, but too worried to due to these meds.


----------



## SofaKing

realisticandhopeful said:


> I really want to drink tonight, but too worried to due to these meds.


I want to as well, but avoiding the calories. I miss being drunk.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

SofaKing said:


> I want to as well, but avoiding the calories. I miss being drunk.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Plenty of low calorie drinks, mostly spirits. Won't encourage that though lol. Great job taking care of your health, it's commendable. I'm on the same journey and it's really f-ing tough sometimes.

I don't really ever drink til drunk, maybe twice ever i think. I may sip in social situations (something ridiculous though like a red wine so sweet it's basically grape juice or a margerita.) But right now i want to get f-ing hammered. Just one of those days. Prob will go to sleep early so I don't have to brood too much more tonight.


----------



## SofaKing

realisticandhopeful said:


> Plenty of low calorie drinks, mostly spirits. Won't encourage that though lol. Great job taking care of your health, it's commendable. I'm on the same journey and it's really f-ing tough sometimes.
> 
> I don't really ever drink til drunk, maybe twice ever i think. I may sip in social situations (something ridiculous though like a red wine so sweet it's basically grape juice or a margerita.) But right now i want to get f-ing hammered. Just one of those days. Prob will go to sleep early so I don't have to brood too much more tonight.


Just one of those days, yup. Here's to better moments. Cheers!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I think my boss was worried that she'd fall into some sort of negative favor if it were discovered by her boss that she left the party early while the rest of us were cleaning up. Number one, she left because she had to attend the funeral of a little boy. I think her boss would be understanding of that, right? Right. Number two, he wasn't even in the frickin' building when we were talkin' about it. It's not like he's recording us or something. *eyeroll* I mean, if he was, there'd be some 'splainin' to do. Am I right, or am I right? Haha. Maybe someone should oughta do a sweep.

:b

Sheesh!


----------



## SofaKing

This is no way to live


----------



## Rains

People never change.


----------



## estse

None of us want to be here.


----------



## noydb

I hope I didn't offend him. Why did I have to make that joke? So stupid.


----------



## Whatev

Spent my friday night watching Leprechaun movie marathon on SyFy. From bad to cringe. What is my life.


----------



## SparklingWater

My stomach hurts. I'm itchy. And annoyed. And mentally hungry- really want to eat but not physicially hungry. Damn wish i could sleep all day and wake up tomorrow. Over today already hour and 17 mins in. A record.

oh and feeling jealous and possessive and forgotten lol. all very good stuff. f-ck today.

oh and now begins the cbt war with rational thoughts fighting all my bs thoughts. Can't i just be irrational for 1 f-ing day? jeez brain.

yea. i'm gonna eat right now and wrry bout balancing my calories later today.

Omg 10 CloverfieldLane is on Hulu! John Goodman makes everything better. Got my blankets and my food and the day is starting to look up already hour and 28 minutes in lol. Yayyy!


----------



## roxslide

I don't know why I keep reading the "controversial" threads if they just annoy me... best to keep it out of sight/mind.



Mc Borg said:


> Definitely creepy. The way they move... just no. :afr


I vote for cool!!! Wow!! Ok tbh if I found one in my shoe or on me I would scream, but from afar??? Awesome. Can't help but wince for the feeder crickets though, ow.


----------



## KelsKels

Watched the Jontron debate.. and hooo boy.


----------



## Mc Borg

roxslide said:


> I don't know why I keep reading the "controversial" threads if they just annoy me... best to keep it out of sight/mind.
> 
> I vote for cool!!! Wow!! Ok tbh if I found one in my shoe or on me I would scream, but from afar??? Awesome. Can't help but wince for the feeder crickets though, ow.


Lol, I read a thread there today that reminded me why I for the most part don't read those threads.

And I have had those on me. Not fun. Their legs grab on to you. :crying:

:lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Mc Borg said:


> I made it to the top of r/urbanexploration. I'm famous.


wtf! Why didn't you tell me? What's your username? 
Edit: Never mind I found you. 



Mc Borg said:


> We used to get those in NM. And these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not miss. lol.


It's times like this that I realize how much I love my city. You can't even imagine the amount of phobia that I have of insects.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Mc Borg said:


> _*Their legs grab on to you*_


HOLY ****!
Just when I thought it can't get worse. We had some kind of flies a few years ago that would grab to you. They wouldn't move when you shook your hand if they were on your hand. You had to physically remove them. One time one of them sat on my lips. I still shiver remembering that memory.

Now to think that one of THOSE is going to stick to me! :dead


----------



## Persephone The Dread

**** this tea is good.

Also just remembered yesterday my aunt (who I haven't seen in years,) sat next to me and said something, then swore and was like 'sorry I better not say that [insert my name here] might nudge me' and I was like 'no I swear all the time' and my mum laughed and was like 'I'm pretty sure [insert name here] was a sailor in the last life' (she still tells me off for swearing sometimes if we're outside the house together.)

But yeah, it's funny/sad because they don't know me at all because of my anxiety.


----------



## kivi

One weird thing I recently realized that I feel attracted to:
Slim men's arms (mostly their smooth inside part, elbow to armpit) :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Our spammer.
I wonder if anyone has called them to see what they'll say :lol


----------



## SparklingWater

Feel like i should work, school, date, volunteer, do hobbies, yes to better my life, but also with the intention of just getting out there and meeting and talking to as many pple as possible rather than avoiding. I guess that's exposure therapy as well. And the behvaioral part of CBT. Idk let me sit and work with a therapist instead of jumping head first and potentially doing damage. I'm really ready to date though. Like i'm itching for it. Been far too long.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to get this alarm clock issue fixed.


----------



## feels

Just got back from taking my best friend to the airport. She's going to Georgia where she's moving permanently. I just feel like ****. It's not like I'm "losing" her but I've got that same thought process as if I just had. Like, I just focus in on every time I've felt like I wasn't the best friend I could be and I just regret it. Like I just wish I had been the perfect friend and I wish this departure today had gone smoothly but she almost missed the flight. I dunno. I'm just bummed.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I can't stop laughing at this.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ya know, it's ok for me to accept where I am. It's ok. Yes there are ideals i know I want to get to, but truth is I am where I am and it's ok to just do what feels best right now. When I'm in that place in 6 months I'll behave in that way. Today I'm gonna do what comes naturally.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Of course my stream crashes when we score what looks like the winning goal


----------



## Kevin001

My scale should be here already.


----------



## Wanderlust26

She got 6 pillows for the bed.... 

????

Well she's always been an oddball.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Please somebody grant me the strength and discipline to stick to this diet.


----------



## rdrr

sushi for lunch? Table for one, please.


----------



## SparklingWater

Wow. I can be a mean ***** of a human being sometimes. Thankfully I care enough about others to keep those stray thoughts to myself lol.

I want to go skydiving.

Idle ****ing mind.

I need to go get my car from North Carolina. Jesus I'm dying of boredom.

Now remembering why I don't get along with my mom slowly but surely. Makes me sad.

I want a slice of cheesecake.

Wow surprise balls lol

Hope NYwill take my temp GA license and I don't have to go back South. Ugh and have to register my car up here too when I just did in GA. Unplanned moves are just lovely.

Omg, Ever After a childhood favorite. Love

Clementines and grapes delish. Can i justify hot chocolate afterwards though? A stretch

My first 2 alpacas will be named Cynthia and Gerald

In the past week I could be accused of being paranoid due to coming off of a med, however I'm almost certain some girl is coming after me on this site lol. Why? Lmao. Do not know you at all internet stranger. Pple are so weird


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Screams from the haters, got a nice ring to it
I guess every superhero need his theme music


----------



## Amphoteric

tehuti88 said:


> Is anybody else having problems with Tumblr? Sometimes when I reblog a post my entire theme messes up. Sometimes when I delete the "offending" entry, it goes back to normal, but sometimes it doesn't. And sometimes if an entry messes it up and I delete it and then reblog it a second time, it goes back to normal. :|
> 
> I just accidentally sent Tumblr support FOUR e-mails complaining about this...because it kept automatically sending them through when I was trying to attach a screenshot...then when I finally attached the screenshot I wanted, it said sorry, it didn't accept that file type (JPG)! :wtf
> 
> And then after I sent those four e-mails, I refreshed my Tumblr for like the fifth time and THEN it returned to normal. :roll So now if anyone looks at my blog they'll think, "Duuuuhhrrr, what's she complaining about, looks fine to me?"
> 
> This has been going on for a week or so but I can't find anything about it online.


Do you use a custom theme on your Tumblr page? If it's any other than the default one, then certain types of reblogged posts might break the HTML code used in the theme.


----------



## AllTheSame

There are a couple of people that haven't been on here in quite a while. Not weeks. Months. And, I understand people take a break from this God forsaken place once in a while but I just wonder what's happened to them, and am hoping they're OK.


----------



## Ai

Lin-Manuel Miranda seems like he would be a very amusing person to get drunk with...


----------



## Khajit

All the uni work I have to do and how much I'm procrastinating right now


----------



## AllTheSame

The content of this videogame is purely fictional, is not intended to represent or depict any actual event, person, or entity, and any such similarities are purely coincidental. I always find that really amusing. Yeah. Thx. Because I was afraid you made this Grand Theft Auto game about me.


----------



## Methodical

How are you supposed to remember books and news articles you read? I'm certain my social anxiety is to blame, but there are moments in situations where someone cites a book and I'm like cool, I've read that before and can offer some interesting insight on the story, the characters, themes...except my brain forgot all of the important points of the story, and I can only recall the character's first name. 

Yes, it's likely my stunted social abilities prevent me from offering any coherent analysis, but I don't know how to improve. What is the secret to remembering things you read?


----------



## AllTheSame

There's a cutie that just moved into my apartment building, it's the second time we've crossed paths and she just gave me a big smile and said "hi", and I was feeling pretty calm so we talked for a second, just in passing. Her son (I'm assuming) was on a hoverboard, and I told him I've been on one before, when I was feeling very brave lol, and they're a lot of fun, and she laughed at that. It felt good to make her smile. I'll have to talk to her again sometime, if I see her again, and if we both have time. She's really pretty cute. No ring on her finger.


----------



## cosmicslop

My friend called ****ing with the lights turned off "braille sex." haha.


----------



## SparklingWater

Lol. Way too invested in things that don't concern me. Mind your own god damn business, me! Sheesh!


----------



## tehuti88

Barakiel said:


> Tumblr is kinda infamous for that kind of stuff sadly. There's just so many bugs and plain incompetence on the part of the staff that I've almost gotten used to all the wonkyness.


Ah...considering that whatever this is seems to be intermittent I guess I'll just have to be patient with it, then. :/

I got two replies from Tumblr support (one about "Feature Request"--??--must've been one of the e-mails I sent accidentally) and I'm too chicken to read them. ;_;



Amphoteric said:


> Do you use a custom theme on your Tumblr page? If it's any other than the default one, then certain types of reblogged posts might break the HTML code used in the theme.


Hm...I can't remember. I do know it's one of the basic themes they have available on the site, a common one that lots of people use. I just checked and it's something called "Optica."

https://www.tumblr.com/theme/37310

I edited the colors and font but that was about it since I hate messing with such things. I don't like going overboard with weird customizations. (I _hate_ some of the distracting themes people have there, custom cursors and stuff floating down the page and music everywhere, I have to mute my computer whenever I visit.)

Ugh, I hate when websites can't get all their stuff working properly.


----------



## tehuti88

Has anyone here ever been friend requested by somebody who clearly doesn't like you? What did you think about it and what did you do?

I feel bad rejecting them, but I honestly don't see why they requested in the first place. :|


----------



## euphoria04

tehuti88 said:


> Has anyone here ever been friend requested by somebody who clearly doesn't like you? What did you think about it and what did you do?
> 
> I feel bad rejecting them, but I honestly don't see why they requested in the first place. :|


Could have been their version of a peace offering, some people find gestures come easier than words.


----------



## tehuti88

euphoria04 said:


> Could have been their version of a peace offering, some people find gestures come easier than words.


Hm...they haven't said anything to me specifically, but before and after the friend request they've both kept saying things insulting and dismissive toward certain groups I belong to (and I'm sure they know I belong to those groups). :| Weird.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Oh my god, how can something be so tiny!!! 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Please somebody grant me the strength and discipline to stick to this diet.


You want come cake? *hands you a piece*

I have no energy for anything. ****.


----------



## Dark Choco

The slice of chocolate cake in the fridge.


----------



## tehuti88

The Condition of Keegan said:


>


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! :mushy :mushy :mushy

What is it, is it a gerbil??


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

tehuti88 said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! :mushy :mushy :mushy
> 
> What is it, is it a gerbil??


No, it's a baby hamster 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

The Condition of Keegan said:


> No, it's a baby hamster


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE even better! :love2

I haven't had one in years but hams are so cute!


----------



## tehuti88

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH I need to get off the Internet. :cry


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

tehuti88 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH I need to get off the Internet. :cry














Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrogen

My AvPD has seemingly gotten worse recently... doesn't help that i've spent practically this entire week alone, in my room.. feel extremely anxious about going back to school on tuesday... i feel nauseous


----------



## riverbird

My sister has lived in Hawaii for two years now and has been begging me to visit her ever since. I always had an excuse to say no (my cat, I couldn't leave him) but he's gone now. She asked me the day that I put him down and I was so distraught that I said yes. It's not until the end of June but I am already freaking out and trying to think of excuses to not go. So many anxiety triggers. Flying in a plane over the ocean!? Seeing my cousin and his family who also live there who I haven't seen in at least 12 years!? Being cramped in a tiny studio apartment with my sister, her fiance, and two dogs!? Ahhhh.


----------



## rdrr

im going to be up all night


----------



## KelsKels

If I didn't care so much about what people think, I'd have some weird tattoos. I'd like to get tattoos from my favorite cartoons as a kid.


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> im going to be up all night


up all night......sleep all day.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I keep buying more plants! Now I can't stop!


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Wanderlust26

Damn it, I just had to put on The Wall by Pink Floyd and now I'm depressed again. But it sounds too good.


----------



## SparklingWater

How dare you come at me with less than 3 blankets. Think this is a game?

There is such a thing as too many cats. Anything more than 3 is too many. My aunt has far too many cats.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It's funny how sometimes you are offered a vestige into the past and realise that much from that which you have come from has remained the same while other things have changed immeasurably and in profound ways. 

In the latter case the statement "people never change" seems to break down a bit in the sense that the absence of those in your life who at some point would have said that to you have themselves impacted on your life in immeasurable ways. Nothing about you is ever the same again, and you make different choices and are a different person for having been there in that place, enduring the pain and then undergoing the metamorphosis and process of growth that naturally ensues. Everything and everyone is in a constant state of change in this manner. From this perspective, there is no more such a thing as "people never change" as there is the idea that "I am completely alone in the universe." It's just an elaborate illusion we stubbornly maintain in order to justify our incessant cynicism of all things.


----------



## Kevin001

Today should be eventful.


----------



## Xenacat

I met a guy I thought was special and haven't heard from him, FML....


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Mc Borg said:


> You want come cake? *hands you a piece*
> 
> I have no energy for anything. ****.


*takes a bite then throws the rest at your face* how dare you!


----------



## kivi

It's scary how much this woman looks like my mother's youth. Even dimples :um


----------



## tehuti88

I continue to be perplexed by how often people miss my sarcasm. It's not like I'm trying to be subtle or anything. In fact I thought I was being outright blatant and should try being more understated. And I thought _I_ was bad at picking up on such things.

Even weirder is, why do they keep focusing on my sarcasm as if it's serious, and ignore everyone else who's _actually_ being serious...? :serious:

...Should I end my posts with a winky emoticon?  To make it painfully obvious?

That was sarcasm, BTW.


----------



## komorikun

riverbird said:


> My sister has lived in Hawaii for two years now and has been begging me to visit her ever since. I always had an excuse to say no (my cat, I couldn't leave him) but he's gone now. She asked me the day that I put him down and I was so distraught that I said yes. It's not until the end of June but I am already freaking out and trying to think of excuses to not go. So many anxiety triggers. Flying in a plane over the ocean!? Seeing my cousin and his family who also live there who I haven't seen in at least 12 years!? Being cramped in a tiny studio apartment with my sister, her fiance, and two dogs!? Ahhhh.


Two people and two dogs living in a studio!? That's crazy.


----------



## Wanderlust26

You have nothing going on in your life so you start **** and jerk off to it. ****ing pathetic low life. Nothing intelligent ever comes out of your mouth either.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Xenacat said:


> I met a guy I thought was special and haven't heard from him, FML....


Aw, I'm sorry to hear. I've been there.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh, doing the right thing is soooo hard sometimes, but it's best for all involved.



Xenacat said:


> I met a guy I thought was special and haven't heard from him, FML....


:frown2:

Hate when that happens.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Wanderlust26 said:


> I keep buying more plants! Now I can't stop!


Sounds like you need to _supplant_ this habit with a new one.


----------



## Xenacat

Me too, I heard wait a few days? Wish me luck!


----------



## Alpha Tauri

It's 2:12AM and I should really get to bed.


----------



## SparklingWater

Darn every single year more proof. If you take good care of your body, eat less, eat well, stay active you will age so very well. 40's, 50's, 60's and pple just look amazing. 70, 80, 90 still active with sharp minds. I have plenty of time to get this s.hit together. Let me do it while I'm relatively young.


Need to stop idealizing others and just go on the facts I know. Also need to stop assuming the worst. Just facts alone from now on.


Also I'm selfish. I befriend less out of curiosity and more with specific intentions. I need to enjoy friends just for companionship and who they are period. This validation nonsense or wanting a partner nonsense skews everything. It makes so I don't invest as much in pple who aren't potential partners. That's my most embarrassing confession. Ugh so bad. My past really ****ed me up.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Sounds like you need to _supplant_ this habit with a new one.


What.


----------



## Virgo

I wish there was a S&C thought of the day/type what you're thinking right now thread. I feel like here is not the place to share anything political. But I don't want to make a new thread. Maybe I'll do a blog post, idk.


----------



## tehuti88

So I Googled "jerry-rigged" to make sure I was using the word right, and found myself on a website called StackExchange reading the various supposed etymologies of this word. Then saw questions on the side from different parts of the site, regarding sci-fi worldbuilding. And then learned about Canary Girls and the Goiânia accident.

Canary girls
Hey look, guys! Blue glowy stuff! Let's spread it all around, yeah!

And an hour later I have yet to get back to what I was originally typing. :serious:



> Theft of the source
> 
> On September 13, 1987, taking advantage of the absence of the guard, Roberto dos Santos Alves and Wagner Mota Pereira illegally entered the partially demolished facility. They partially disassembled the teletherapy unit, and placed the source assembly - which they thought might have some scrap value - in a wheelbarrow, taking it to Alves's home. There, they began dismantling the equipment. *That same evening, they both began to vomit. Nevertheless, they continued in their efforts. The following day, Pereira began to experience diarrhea and dizziness and his left hand began to swell. He soon developed a burn on this hand in the same size and shape as the aperture - he eventually underwent partial amputation of several fingers.*
> 
> *On September 15, Pereira visited a local clinic where his symptoms were diagnosed as the result of something he had eaten, and he was told to return home and rest.* Alves, however, continued with his efforts to dismantle the equipment. In the course of this effort, he eventually freed the caesium capsule from its protective rotating head. *His prolonged exposure to the radioactive material led to his right forearm becoming ulcerated, requiring amputation.*
> 
> Source is partially broken
> 
> On September 16, Alves succeeded in puncturing the capsule's aperture window with a screwdriver, allowing him to see a deep blue light coming from the tiny opening he had created. He inserted the screwdriver and successfully scooped out some of the glowing substance. *Thinking it was perhaps a type of gunpowder, he tried to light it, but the powder would not ignite.* The exact mechanism by which the light was generated was not known at the time the IAEA report was written, though it was thought to be either ionized air glow, fluorescence or Cherenkov radiation associated with the absorption of moisture by the source; similar blue light was observed in 1988 at Oak Ridge National Laboratory during the disencapsulation of a 137Cs source.
> 
> Source is sold and dismantled
> 
> On September 18, Alves sold the items to a nearby scrapyard. That night, Devair Alves Ferreira (the owner of the scrapyard) noticed the blue glow from the punctured capsule. *Thinking the capsule's contents were valuable or even supernatural, he immediately brought it into his house. Over the next three days, he invited friends and family to view the strange glowing substance.*
> 
> On September 21 at the scrapyard, one of Ferreira's friends (given as EF1 in the IAEA report) succeeded in freeing several rice-sized grains of the glowing material from the capsule using a screwdriver. *Alves Ferreira began to share some of them with various friends and family members. That same day, his wife, 37-year-old Gabriela Maria Ferreira, began to fall ill.* On September 25, 1987, Devair Alves Ferreira sold the scrap metal to a second scrapyard.
> 
> Ivo and his daughter
> 
> The day before the sale to the second scrapyard, on September 24, Ivo, Devair's brother, successfully scraped some additional dust out of the source and took it to his house a short distance away. *There he spread some of it on the concrete floor. His six-year-old daughter, Leide das Neves Ferreira, later ate a sandwich while sitting on this floor. She was also fascinated by the blue glow of the powder, applying it to her body and showing it off to her mother. Dust from the powder fell on the sandwich she was consuming; she eventually absorbed 1.0 GBq and received a total dose of 6.0 Gy, more than a fatal dose even with treatment.*
> 
> Gabriela Maria Ferreira notifies authorities
> 
> Gabriela Maria Ferreira had been the first to notice that many people around her had become severely ill at the same time.
> 
> On September 28, 1987 - 15 days after the item was found - she reclaimed the materials from the rival scrapyard and transported them to a hospital. Because the remains of the source were kept in a plastic bag, the level of contamination at the hospital was low.
> 
> Source's radioactivity is detected
> 
> In the morning of September 29, 1987 a visiting medical physicist used a scintillation counter to confirm the presence of radioactivity and persuaded the authorities to take immediate action. The city, state, and national governments were all aware of the incident by the end of the day.


...Seriously, how could people be so stupid in the 1980s? This was even after Chernobyl. WTF.

Go figure it was the wife who figured out something was wrong.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

There's no way this won't end badly.


----------



## SparklingWater

once again, why can't i mind my own damn business.


How can I feel so excited yet so guilty at the same time lol?:grin2: Time for a break from the site. Peace homies lmfao


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Wanderlust26 said:


> What.


----------



## SparklingWater

Are people really this wonderful? Turns out the people I grew up around are just pieces of ****. I like people now. Turns out I needed to choose better. I can expect differently. People aren't as mean and cruel as I thought. Maybe I can let my guard down.


----------



## zonebox

Why is typing what I think such an ordeal? Not necessarily to the fine folks at SAS, but to myself? There is a myriad of emotion that consists of my mind, a plethora of different views and reactions at all times, and it is hard to get through it as such thoughts are a constant state of outright confusion. I can see the depressing things in life, I can see the good thing in life, it is all right there, spread before me, and to highlight any one view is to do a disservice to another. 

I like to see people happy, especially those down on their luck, but I find trying to cheer people up, tends to just annoy them. I dunno.. 

So, I'll just ignore all of the white noise dwelling in my head.

I really have to take a leak right now, but am being lazy and waiting to the last minute.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Logan was a decent film. I almost cried 3 times but then again, I'm on my period.


----------



## kesker

louie's sleeping beer down chips stomach better tomorrow sh*t didn't study again why is my brain stuck on serious?


----------



## tehuti88

A thread about writing that I was tempted to reply to. But meh, who am I fooling. A wannabe offering "advice." Other writers don't take me seriously; that's why I hang out here. I've been writing earnestly since age eleven but I have nothing useful to say.


----------



## fragilelittlegirl

I just got yelled at and called a "*****" and a "dumbass hoe" by some extremely rude girl at the automatic registers at the supermarket. I am typically a emotional person and quite unsure of how to respond to a situation like that. My first time experiencing something like that anywhere. I was caught off guard and didn't know how to respond. Many people were watching me. I was scared. A knot began to form in my throat and I left quickly. I know it's pathetic, but I started to cry in my car. Now I am angry and wish I could have said something, but hey, hindsight is 20/20. Wish I was smart enough to have said something smart and witty back or just ignore instead of saying "Thanks for the compliment" like a fool that I am. 

I am still bitter about it, hours later. :frown2:


----------



## Rainy Cakes

You think you're getting ahead and then bam.


----------



## Taaylah

fragilelittlegirl said:


> I just got yelled at and called a "*****" and a "dumbass hoe" by some extremely rude girl at the automatic registers at the supermarket. I am typically a emotional person and quite unsure of how to respond to a situation like that. My first time experiencing something like that anywhere. I was caught off guard and didn't know how to respond. Many people were watching me. I was scared. A knot began to form in my throat and I left quickly. I know it's pathetic, but I started to cry in my car. Now I am angry and wish I could have said something, but hey, hindsight is 20/20. Wish I was smart enough to have said something smart and witty back or just ignore instead of saying "Thanks for the compliment" like a fool that I am.
> 
> I am still bitter about it, hours later. :frown2:


That sounds brutal. I'm sorry that happened to you. :squeeze I don't think it's pathetic that you cried in your car. I probably would've too.

What set her off?


----------



## fragilelittlegirl

I was using an automated cash register machine, I turned my back for a second to grab two dollars from my boyfriend who was standing at another machine behind me. I guess this girl's friend or boyfriend went over to my register and put his things down, ready to pay, but when I turned back around I said "Excuse me, sir I just need to finish paying" I said it very politely, then she began yelling at me. I guess it made her feel very tough to do so, and wished for other people to see how tough she is to yell at someone. 

Your reply to mine has made me feel a little better. Thank You. I felt quite lonely after this happened.


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Logan was a decent film. I almost cried 3 times but then again, I'm on my period.


Still need to see that. Glad to know it was good. :laugh:


----------



## Virgo

Any other young people in their teens and 20's feel like travelling is impossible because of work? :| How do you go on vacations and road trips and stuff? I mean my mom is begging that I "live my life" while I'm young, and travel. But as a part-time worker, jobs hate when you request off. I really want to go on a real vacation this summer for 3-4 weeks but how the f*** am I going to do something like that? Would they really let me not work for a month? My boss would be so mad. School is no problem because you get good breaks. Work, you get no breaks. I will ask my job for something but idk...



fragilelittlegirl said:


> I just got yelled at and called a "*****" and a "dumbass hoe" by some extremely rude girl at the automatic registers at the supermarket. I am typically a emotional person and quite unsure of how to respond to a situation like that. My first time experiencing something like that anywhere. I was caught off guard and didn't know how to respond. Many people were watching me. I was scared. A knot began to form in my throat and I left quickly. I know it's pathetic, but I started to cry in my car. Now I am angry and wish I could have said something, but hey, hindsight is 20/20. Wish I was smart enough to have said something smart and witty back or just ignore instead of saying "Thanks for the compliment" like a fool that I am.
> 
> I am still bitter about it, hours later. :frown2:


Something very similar happened to me for the first time in high school and I also didn't know how to respond. I wished so badly that I didn't run and I was so angry for a while. I understand that bitterness so well. But yes, the anger will go away. Idk wtf is with people sometimes.

This isn't nearly as bad, but this reminded me of when I went to the DMV last week. The line was taking forever and I was supposed to be next, and some ratchet DMV worker did not call me up next because her friend showed up and she started yapping away forever with her. I got pissed off. This lady's not on break, she's just holding up the line, yapping with her friend and being useless. So I approached her. She goes "no no no go back in line sweetie, I did not call you up yet." I just gave her a dirty look and went back in line, honestly. Fine lady, have fun raising an infant with your DMV career.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Still need to see that. Glad to know it was good. :laugh:


It was amazing. I'm not into the Marvel/DC comic book stuff but it was like one of the best movies I've ever seen lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> It was amazing. I'm not into the Marvel/DC comic book stuff but it was like one of the best movies I've ever seen lol.


:O Not into Marvel/DC comic book stuff? Gtfo. :laugh:

But ok I'll see it soon. :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Any other young people in their teens and 20's feel like travelling is impossible because of work? :| How do you go on vacations and road trips and stuff? I mean my mom is begging that I "live my life" while I'm young, and travel. But as a part-time worker, jobs hate when you request off. I really want to go on a real vacation this summer for 3-4 weeks but how the f*** am I going to do something like that? Would they really let me not work for a month? My boss would be so mad. School is no problem because you get good breaks. Work, you get no breaks. I will ask my job for something but idk...


A month is a stretch but don't you get vacation days? Maybe you can get a week or two off.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> A month is a stretch but don't you get vacation days? Maybe you can get a week or two off.


I'm not entirely sure tbh. Also this wasn't a vacation, but I did just miss almost two weeks this year already because of surgery. This is why when Sean was here I didn't dare take off of work. I will aim for two weeks. I hope they can give me that. I really hate to be this person, but I'm honestly kind of envious of other students who only have to worry about school.


----------



## Taaylah

fragilelittlegirl said:


> I was using an automated cash register machine, I turned my back for a second to grab two dollars from my boyfriend who was standing at another machine behind me. I guess this girl's friend or boyfriend went over to my register and put his things down, ready to pay, but when I turned back around I said "Excuse me, sir I just need to finish paying" I said it very politely, then she began yelling at me. I guess it made her feel very tough to do so, and wished for other people to see how tough she is to yell at someone.
> 
> Your reply to mine has made me feel a little better. Thank You. I felt quite lonely after this happened.


Wow. Her reaction was seriously unwarranted. I definitely think you're right. She was flexing, trying to show off probably, cause you didn't do anything wrong. You shouldn't be embarrassed at all. She's the one who looks stupid, as I'm sure everyone in line could see what happened and that you didn't do anything wrong. I would've been internally rolling my eyes at her if I saw that happen in real life, and I'm sure others were doing the same. There's no need to yell like that in a public place.

Aww no problem. I'm glad I could make you feel a little better


----------



## tehuti88

This commercial makes me cry. :crying:


----------



## mt moyt

i wish i had eyebrows like peter gallagher. mine are starting to thin and I'm scared ill lose them


----------



## noydb

This is why I shouldn't get attached or let people in- I don't have enough going for me to keep anyone interested for long. I know this and yet I did it _again_. What a dumbass, honestly. Just accept that you are eternally unlikeable and get a hobby or something, you _moron_. :no


----------



## Rains

mt moyt said:


> i wish i had eyebrows like peter gallagher. mine are starting to thin and I'm scared ill lose them


That's weird. If you're a guy usually their eyebrows get thicker and darker with age, until they start to turn grey / white. You can always draw more hairs in with an eyebrow pencil.


----------



## mt moyt

Rains said:


> That's weird. If you're a guy usually their eyebrows get thicker and darker with age, until they start to turn grey / white. You can always draw more hairs in with an eyebrow pencil.


i didn't know that! hopefully that will happen because mine seem to get rubbed off while i sleep


----------



## SparklingWater

That feel when you regret a decision less than 2 minutes after you make it.



noydb said:


> This is why I shouldn't get attached or let people in- I don't have enough going for me to keep anyone interested for long. I know this and yet I did it _again_. What a dumbass, honestly. Just accept that you are eternally unlikeable and get a hobby or something, you _moron_. :no


I feel the exact same way right now and it sucks. :frown2: I really hope you feel better. :smile2:


----------



## AllTheSame

And here we go.....

Today and tomorrow are going to be huge days at work. Touring stores for the first time with my boss today. Giving a presentation tomorrow, in front of my boss, and her boss, and one of our biggest clients and a VP for the entire southwestern region of the United States, ffs, and about two dozen other people (at least, that I know of). I'm feeling good though, a lot less anxious this morning than I thought I'd be. And I have some as-needed anti-anxiety meds so that will def help.

Dear God please let this go well.


----------



## noydb

realisticandhopeful said:


> I feel the exact same way right now and it sucks. :frown2: I really hope you feel better. :smile2:


Aww, thank you! :squeeze You too!


----------



## Karsten

noydb said:


> This is why I shouldn't get attached or let people in- I don't have enough going for me to keep anyone interested for long. I know this and yet I did it _again_. What a dumbass, honestly. Just accept that you are eternally unlikeable and get a hobby or something, you _moron_. :no


I feel the same. Not that it's any consolation.

I can keep up appearances for about a week and then the person realizes how bereft of substance my life is, lol. It's hard to find any common ground when I've shut myself out for so goddamn long.


----------



## noydb

Karsten said:


> I feel the same. Not that it's any consolation.
> 
> I can keep up appearances for about a week and then the person realizes how bereft of substance my life is, lol. It's hard to find any common ground when I've shut myself out for so goddamn long.


:squeeze Ah well, who needs people anyway when we have the . thread.


----------



## Karsten

noydb said:


> :squeeze Ah well, who needs people anyway when we have the . thread.


Lmao. Thats cute.

You're goddamn right. >


----------



## SparklingWater

Never sure if my family is arguing or their voices are just loud and they're conversing passionately (or possibly even talking about the weather.) Thought we were Guyanese, but maybe we're secretly Italian.


----------



## Crisigv

Grey and gloomy outside for the first day of spring. Perfect, because that's how I'm feeling. Makes sense, since the sun always gives me a headache.


----------



## SparklingWater

Maybe I'll put less of my business up on here


----------



## SparklingWater

So i need to stop thinking so much. Simplify. Done.

What are the facts?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I just dusted my mirror with my sleeve because my brother drew a face in the dust, and then walked into the bathroom to wash my sleeve under the sink to get rid of the dust and my brother watched me do this and when I rinsed it in the sink he was like 'what the ****..... It's like you stabbed yourself to get out a splinter and now you're like it's fine. This is horrifying. You're like a robot. You just walked in and did that without even thinking about it. Like the ****ing terminator or something.'

Also:


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm my mom's bf is actually pretty nice.


----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just dusted my mirror with my sleeve because my brother drew a face in the dust, and then walked into the bathroom to wash my sleeve under the sink to get rid of the dust and my brother watched me do this and when I rinsed it in the sink he was like 'what the ****..... It's like you stabbed yourself to get out a splinter and now you're like it's fine. This is horrifying. You're like a robot. You just walked in and did that without even thinking about it. Like the ****ing terminator or something.'
> 
> Also:


Lol, and congrats on 24000th post.


----------



## ShadowOne

I feel like I exist on some other plane of existence (not deeper..Just separate) from other people

And when I have to interact with people is when I have to pretend like I exist on that plane and I'm always a little uncomfortable and out of place no matter if it's a good or bad interaction. And staying on that other plane will eventually catch up with me so I have to go back to the one where it's just myself or else other people will catch on and notice I don't belong

And music is the only other thing on this plane with me


----------



## ShadowOne

And every now and then I'll meet someone I could see going to that plane with me. But ultimately that feels either temporary or won't get past the barriers between those planes, always leading to me and everyone else

Depersonalization also happens when I feel like I'm on the other plane for too long because im not in the right place. Most of my self hatred is in relation to other people and what they want/expect. I only hate myself when I'm "over there", or when I'm in my own plane and thinking about future times.ill have to be in the other one

But I'm not satisfied with living every moment of my life on the comfortable plane so I leave it anyway despite it feeling pointless


----------



## TryingMara

I thought I was making a financially sound and responsible decision. I really regret it. You only live once...who knows when and if I'll ever get another chance.


----------



## tehuti88

I knew that comment would disappear.


----------



## AllTheSame

Work was amazing today. It was actually fun at times. My new boss flew in to Houston this morning, met me at one of my stores, gave me a hug (the sales team mgrs on my team all do hugs instead of handshakes). Actually before she did that she snuck up behind me and in a fake voice acted like a dumb / rude *** customer, all in fun. We did a store late this morning, had a late lunch together and then did another store, and I can't believe I was so anxious when I had nothing to worry about. We actually sat down in the stores and talked for a bit. I feel like we know each other a whooole lot better now. We both have jokes and a sense of humor and that really helps. We also talked about / slammed one of our client reps who is just a total pita. She has the personality of a cold, dead fish and we shared some stories of the things she said to us, and it actually got us laughing.

And I don't have a presentation tomorrow that got cancelled. Yay me. Seriously. My boss said there's no reason for us to really give a big presentation like that, and....she wants to do a lot of the talking. My boss, and her boss, are trying to sort of steer this VP in charge of sales in a certain direction. So. Yeah. I'll let her handle that lmao. I also talked to my counterpart, another sales mgr that works in Texas and we had a good conversation. She called me and was asking for some advice wrt some emails that she missed while on vacation last week. And how to prepare for tomorrow's meeting. I like talking to her, she's actually pretty cool.


----------



## Ai

Just finished watching a video in which a Youtuber, who'd sent a sample of saliva in to a company to track down her racial and ancestral heritage, opened and then discussed her results ... and I find this kind of interesting. Not 200 dollars worth of interesting, though. lol



tehuti88 said:


> I knew that comment would disappear.


One of yours?


----------



## Dissonance

Cat Fish: "There are plenty of fish in the sea!"


----------



## Crisigv

Well now, doesn't everyone just hate me. :rain


----------



## Kevin001

I know I'm not suppose to be making fun of people but damn....haha. Priceless.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I know I'm not suppose to be making fun of people but damn....haha. Priceless.


what exactly made you laugh?


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> Well now, doesn't everyone just hate me. :rain


what makes you think that?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> what exactly made you laugh?


Just got some Wendy's and the guy at the window was um......a hot mess lol. He was like a real life napoleon dynamite lol.


----------



## Crisigv

tea111red said:


> what makes you think that?


I have my reasons


----------



## rdrr

i really dont give myself enough credit


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I kind of feel like white guys who shave their heads because they are balding or just don't care to have hair should grow beards, otherwise they look like Mr. Clean and depending on the shape of their head/face it can be quite creepy


----------



## SparklingWater

Turns out 90 yr old grandma crying out in middle of the night from a bad dream is the most terrifying sound ever. Glad that mystery is solved.


----------



## SparklingWater

I might secretly be a super *****. Might need Edna Mode to design me a supersuit.

Oh god how are they arguing (or just talking?) so early. So loud.

No I don't think I'm more important. My thoughts aren't more important than yours. But they are just as important (unless we're talking about a specific topic you have expertise in.)


----------



## NocaLove

Why did I order this wig


----------



## Jeff271

coffee cake in a mug

it worked ☺


----------



## Crisigv

Feels like I'm due to lose my temper.


----------



## SparklingWater

I feel much better, but still sad. Such is life i suppose. Lessons hard won. Sigh




Ok what can i do to make the rest of my day productive?



Let me just say if someone is late for work every single day they have an issue. There isn't a new circumstance everyday. I got issues, you got issues, lets work this **** out.


Omg is itpossible to be really happy you're right but very sad at the same time. ugh

also i am so ****ing right it's cray

holy **** doing it with new person- mind your own damn business
maybe i should be a therapist after all, too damn self aware too damn curious, nosey af


diversify

i can enjoy and connect with many pple.i have to remember that



i embarrass myself so often nowadays i'm used to it. i breathe, i embarrass. such is life.


lord i have to learn to let go. you do what you can and step away. that's it. alright mind let it go.


is the universe telling me to drugs, causae it seems like everyone is doing drugs lol.


----------



## Kevin001

So um you sure you have social anxiety? Maybe in certain situations only? Interesting.


----------



## SparklingWater

Omg. I might actually be good with pple. wtf


Also **** me. Jeez i know how to balls up good ****.


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


> One of yours?


No, fortunately, somebody else's. It wasn't breaking any rules as far as I'm aware, so I didn't report it or anything, but I'd seen a similar comment disappear a while back, and I mentally predicted this one would disappear as well...and it did.

Makes me feel like I'm getting good at this. :lol

I'm sure I have posts go missing a lot since I tend to reply to rule-breaking posts that I myself have reported (I have poor impulse control ;_; and it sometimes takes a while for them to get deleted/edited), though I feel that's justified and I don't notice it much. I'm often correct in guessing those will get deleted, too. :lol


----------



## Steve French

On to day two of sleeping, eating healthy, exercising, and not drinking. I feel somewhat decent, probably from the lack of liquor more than anything. Funny how quickly I start feeling better when I stop abusing myself. The problem is keeping it up. I need someone to hold me accountable. Or maybe everybody else to take off and stop enabling me. I have such weak will.


----------



## SparklingWater

ok so no cursing so my post won't be edited.

i really miss my friend. i'll never do this **** again. i only hurt myself.

This cat which was oh so sweet 2 days ago is driving me mad. Far too much leaping and jumping and skittering and just ugh. Where is playful yet sweet, affectionte cat? Now i have lightning cat master of running fast, tripping pple and getting stepped on.


Men look and smell lovely. 


I won't bother again.


I knew I disliked him before we spoke, dislike him far more now that we have. 


now that i've decided to take a break from here i suddenly feeel like i have to post until midnight.


i'm going to have to practice self control- emotional and physical. I'm too darn old for my emotions to rule my life.


i'm really sad b/c i feel i won't be coming back. it just feels like one of those times where i have to get really involved in my life and i'll forget about this place. I was here briefly in 2012-13 and I feel the same way i did when i left then. 


i'm worried i didnt apologize properly once, but know past a certain point apologies are far less due to remorse and far more due to guilt. i'm not sure i properly expressed remorse but really don't want to push it. i think b4 i was still trying to shape circumstances, but now i just want to leave them well off.


I've got to become more comfy with how little control i have over life and embrace uncertainty.


----------



## TryingMara

I've been trying to distract myself, but it's not going well. This is eating me up inside. Why did I make such a stupid decision?


----------



## estse

How to **** off and...

I need a plan to GTFO. Take that as you till. I'm looking for options. I don't want to choke on ****, so I need another way.

Hey, did I ever mention an old dream I had? About a movie directed by Steve Carell(?), made up of about 12 scenes that gradually intensified in discomfort. Scene one involved....well, it was untraditional intercourse, but the great thing was that Carell and the producers developed some technology that made moviegoers of all genders and orientations experience what was happening. Not bad. The rest of the scenes I think were so traumatizing that my mind has blocked them. Some "there's no turning back now" type of ****. There was an outtake after the credits, though, that involved self-eating group cannibals. Okay if you're into that type of thing. Guess it didn't fit the plot to make it as an official scene. It was a strange experience.


----------



## Winds

This lemon tea is helping, I just didn't add enough honey the first time.


----------



## PhilipJFry

I was finally able to write something again. We'll see if I don't delete it.


----------



## Crisigv

Thinking about you, like always.


----------



## Kevin001

Too many people say I look like this guy.......










.........nah


----------



## ShadowOne

i want nothing


----------



## ShadowOne

PhilipJFry said:


> I was finally able to write something again. We'll see if I don't delete it.


that's really good man. good ambiance. it'd be cool to hear it expand to a longer version


----------



## Canadian Brotha

They say lack of social bonding and touch has a huge impact on physical and mental health, I have have absolutely no doubt about this


----------



## noydb

Days like this remind me why I started avoiding people in the first place. Also, why text me when you have no intention of carrying the conversation? Why bother saying, "oh, we should hang out", when you have no intention of actually hanging out with me? I don't understand people. If you don't like me, just leave me the **** alone. :x


----------



## SofaKing

Getting up for another day of existing...bleh.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like the cold days are over with....phew.


----------



## solasum

I have to leave soon. I don't wanna go!


----------



## solasum

Kevin001 said:


> Too many people say I look like this guy.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........nah


Doesn't seem like a bad thing to me!


----------



## Kevin001

solasum said:


> Doesn't seem like a bad thing to me!


He looks ok just don't really see the resemblance. But I get that the most among others......steph curry, drake, etc.


----------



## Crisigv

That horoscope was pretty on point.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There was a terrorist attack in London (Westminster) just now, and already people on twitter are posting fake victim tweets where they want retweets to find someone close to them who was supposed to have been in the attack, many of them use the same images every time for multiple global terrorist attacks. It's pretty much as low as you can get.


----------



## zonebox

Persephone The Dread said:


> There was a terrorist attack in London (Westminster) just now, and already people on twitter are posting fake victim tweets where they want retweets to find someone close to them who was supposed to have been in the attack, many of them use the same images every time for multiple global terrorist attacks. It's pretty much as low as you can get.


And some people wonder why we are afraid of people. This world is a screwy place


----------



## tehuti88

Afreen88 said:


> This thread. Not one person has argued about what these men want. *Must be nice to not have your opinions dismissed or told how you really must feel...*


Yep. :/

(Rest of post omitted because eh, what's the point. But yep.)


----------



## tehuti88

(Unrelated to the above)

Ohhhhh, is this going to be another one...?? *waits*

ETA 5:27PM:

Yep, _another_ one! :lol


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

If you're still talking smack about something that only lasted two weeks and was ultimately all on you, then you need to grow up and take responsibility for your actions, be a man of substance, and move on instead of being a petty drama queen.


----------



## Mur

Lmao


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Too many people say I look like this guy.......
> 
> .........nah


you remind me of bit of donald faison.


----------



## Mc Borg

I can't wait for stuff to fully bloom. I'm so sick of seeing these damn leafless trees.


----------



## tehuti88

:wtf


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Medic! Medic! *medic runs away not realizing I need help* medic! What kind of team is this?! *Medic comes back and revives me but this time, 5 enemies are standing in front of me and kill me instantly* -_-

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg

tehuti88 said:


> :wtf


You think in smileys? :b

I need to change my guitar strings.


----------



## Mur

He's next up, cough.....


----------



## tehuti88

Mc Borg said:


> You think in smileys? :b


I was going to type, "WTF," then I realized there's an emoticon for that, so, WTF. :lol


----------



## feels

Corn dogs are underrated.


----------



## KelsKels

I think I might quit paxil already.. I keep having eye problems that are scaring me. It just sucks because the med really does work for me.


----------



## gunner21

I've felt a connection with very few people in my life. All of them left.


----------



## Karsten

KelsKels said:


> I think I might quit paxil already.. I keep having eye problems that are scaring me. It just sucks because the med really does work for me.


What eye problems?


----------



## Crisigv

Not sure if I'm always trying to help the wrong people or not. I'm always tossed away and disregarded. That's what I get for caring.


----------



## KelsKels

Karsten said:


> What eye problems?


My vision feels much more blurry, bright lights bother me a lot, and when I look at something bright it stays in my vision for a long time afterward. Idk what to do. Stop taking it I guess. I'm too nervous to call my doctor. My ears are already messed up, don't want to sacrifice my eyes too.


----------



## Karsten

KelsKels said:


> My vision feels much more blurry, bright lights bother me a lot, and when I look at something bright it stays in my vision for a long time afterward. Idk what to do. Stop taking it I guess. I'm too nervous to call my doctor. My ears are already messed up, don't want to sacrifice my eyes too.


Hmm. Sounds annoying.

How does it work aside from that? I want to start taking something for my panic attacks/anxiety, but I'm always reluctant because of the side effects.


----------



## KelsKels

Karsten said:


> Hmm. Sounds annoying.
> 
> How does it work aside from that? I want to start taking something for my panic attacks/anxiety, but I'm always reluctant because of the side effects.


Well I've found that all ADs have pretty bad side effects. Paxil eliminates my racing thoughts that lead to panic and constant worry. Something that would normally make me freak out and cause my heart to drop, just simply doesn't bother me any more. Things still make me slightly anxious, but I'm able to step outside of it and remain calm in the face of fear. I also just simply don't feel depressed. Where normally I feel very heavy and an overall sense of sadness and bitterness, I simply feel normal. Like nothing is dragging me down anymore. I'm just having a very hard time deciding if vision changes, sexual dysfunction, appetite increase, and mild indifference is worth the greatly reduced anxiety and completely cured depression.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> you remind me of bit of donald faison.


:serious:


----------



## SilentLyric

this job kinda sucks...i dont know why im interviewing for it. lol. oh well. cause i need money i guess. but still. **** man.

i mean i told mysel fnever to get crapy jobs again cuz ill just quit them...well i guess i will just see what happens. i wish this wasnt seasonal..thats the crappy part!


----------



## Karsten

KelsKels said:


> Well I've found that all ADs have pretty bad side effects. Paxil eliminates my racing thoughts that lead to panic and constant worry. Something that would normally make me freak out and cause my heart to drop, just simply doesn't bother me any more. Things still make me slightly anxious, but I'm able to step outside of it and remain calm in the face of fear. I also just simply don't feel depressed. Where normally I feel very heavy and an overall sense of sadness and bitterness, I simply feel normal. Like nothing is dragging me down anymore. I'm just having a very hard time deciding if vision changes, sexual dysfunction, appetite increase, and mild indifference is worth the greatly reduced anxiety and completely cured depression.


Honestly, thats what I'm afraid of. There's a lot of emotional texture in my world (if that makes sense) and although some of it is very bad (anxiety/panic), a lot of it brings me joy. I'm afraid I won't enjoy music the way I do, or be as creative/spontaneous as I usually am, etc. Also, even though I'm not really having sex, I don't want to have zero sex drive.

Then again, I'm practically crippled with this anxiety as it is, so I feel like I need to do something even if it means going on medication.


----------



## KelsKels

Karsten said:


> Honestly, thats what I'm afraid of. There's a lot of emotional texture in my world (if that makes sense) and although some of it is very bad (anxiety/panic), a lot of it brings me joy. I'm afraid I won't enjoy music the way I do, or be as creative/spontaneous as I usually am, etc. Also, even though I'm not really having sex, I don't want to have zero sex drive.
> 
> Then again, I'm practically crippled with this anxiety as it is, so I feel like I need to do something even if it means going on medication.


Well I've found that for the most part any negative side effects are only temporary. They only last as long as you take the the drug. I think I have problems because I was stupid enough to OD on ssris and I believe it caused some permanent nerve damage. But I don't think you'd have anything to lose from trying medication. Like I said they're pretty safe and the side effects are almost never permanent. I believe it's likely they'll dull your emotions, but if they fix your anxiety it could be worth it. Just really have to weigh the benefits and temporary risks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't know where I would go but the good it would do me to leave would be immense


----------



## Mc Borg

tehuti88 said:


> I was going to type, "WTF," then I realized there's an emoticon for that, so, WTF. :lol


Kind of related. TIL (from reddit lol) that deaf-from-birth schizophrenics hallucinate embodied hands signing rather than hearing voices. @[email protected]


----------



## SparklingWater

Mc Borg said:


> Kind of related. TIL (from reddit lol) that deaf-from-birth schizophrenics hallucinate embodied hands signing rather than hearing voices. @[email protected]


:O That's one of the most interesting things i've ever heard. I'll check reddit out again.


----------



## rdrr

I feel very tired and not well-rested


----------



## SparklingWater

How insecure can a person be, how mercurial, how jealous and how utterly clear minded and excited for the future.

I miss Philip Seymour Hoffman.

When someone doesn't like you, you move on. A lesson everyone in this world must learn. 2 yrs is excessive. Even 2 months is.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to be more assertive, gotta have my voice heard.


----------



## tehuti88

Mc Borg said:


> Kind of related. TIL (from reddit lol) that deaf-from-birth schizophrenics hallucinate embodied hands signing rather than hearing voices. @[email protected]


Whoa, cool. :O Though it makes perfect sense.


----------



## SparklingWater

Think might sell my civic. Pains me to do so, but it'll be a hassle having it in the city due to parking. Guess back to gross public transport. Ugh. Should make a small profit though. And if i ever need to drive longer trips i can always get a zip car or rental so... fine. Ugh no bueno. How will i live without you? Does this mean i actually have to start carrying a bag again? My whole life is in that car. Where will I keep my emergency food, blanket and deoderant?


----------



## ShadowOne

That was a bipolarific 4 days...

Might not even be over yet


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Feels surreal, mang.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Always feel admiration towards guys who can openly speak out about issues like mental illness, I know I'd struggle a lot to articulate how it feels to be in this situation due to anxiety, so massive respect to them. Maybe once I'm less busy I'll get involved in a campaign or charity.


----------



## tehuti88

I guess I really am a defective woman whom no guy would ever want.

I really can't identify with many of the guys on this site. They talk about how they just want to bang a girl, any girl (as long as she's attractive), any way, doesn't matter if they know or love each other, even a prostitute will do, just for the sake of having said they've banged a girl. Meanwhile I just can't imagine _that_ being the ultimate priority in someone's life. Sure, sex, if somebody wants sex, I understand that. But banging somebody just for the sake of banging them and "getting it out of the way"...I just don't get it. And lest anyone get the wrong idea, *this thought is coming from somebody who's been ridiculed for being a virgin, more than once*. (Yes, older female virgins _do_ get ridiculed. No, the vast majority of people do _not_ view being an older female virgin as "cute" or "endearing" or "virtuous" or whatever.)

I understand the desire for sex. I understand the desire for companionship or love. But this overwhelming desire to just bang somebody, anybody (as long as she's attractive)...it makes no sense to me. The way some guys talk about it, it's like they wouldn't even ENJOY it, it's like some chore they just want to "get out of the way." That's weird to me. :|

I've seen enough guys "get it out of the way" and then return exactly the same as they were before, no better, no more experienced, no more enlightened or confident. They seem dumbfounded that it didn't "work." (Work what?--who even knows.) I don't know why anyone thinks it will work. There must be rare exceptions somewhere, but I've seen this over and over and over and it's like nobody ever learns. It just seems to me that if getting a bang out of the way is someone's ultimate goal, then they might need some more serious problems to deal with.

I guess I have no real place to speak because I'm one of those fat uggos whom even _the most desperate of the most desperate_ guys wouldn't want to bang, so...that just makes me feel even more alien about the whole thing. I hope this mindset isn't prevalent among most men.

...

On an unrelated note...

http://protobacillus.tumblr.com/










I had to make myself stop staring...it's like stimming for my eyes. O.O


----------



## Pongowaffle

No better way to start off the day than to see a crazy hobo trying to drag and push a random older asian woman waiting on the platform down into the train tracks. I saw the entire thing but I couldn't do a thing but watch because they were on an opposite platform. She shouted before she fought him off and able to ran away. Even better on my way back to the train station a few hours later, the same crazy hobo is still roaming around and shouting incoherently at random passing commuters. I feel very safe in this neighborhood.


----------



## SparklingWater

Not saying I'm brilliant but I'm pretty damn good. :grin2:


Ugh I'm trying to be productive and read or catch up on current events, but i may just watch tv.


Want a boyfriend.


Also I work against my own best interests at times lol.


I hate I don't have someone to tell how i feel about this ****. Therapist I guess.


----------



## SparklingWater

Omg he grew a beard. Jesus christ is lord!


Some wavesof sadness just hit me. I have to be mindful of my emotions for real. And do my work. I have a wonderful life ahead of me if i do what's necessary.

Tomorrow morning all my energy is going into my weight and other life stuff i need to take care of. This is my year.


----------



## estse

Why is life absolute ****.


----------



## tehuti88

> *Trump supporter: My husband is being deported Friday
> Christopher Wilson*
> 
> As a popular Indiana restaurant owner faces deportation under President Trump's immigration directives, his family becomes the latest in a series of Trump supporters to find campaign promises affecting their lives.
> 
> According to a report from Indiana Public Radio, Roberto Beristain's family said he's expected to be deported on Friday and has already been moved from the detention facility in Wisconsin where they had been visiting him. Beristain is the owner of Eddie's Steak Shed in Granger, Ind., which he purchased from his sister-in-law earlier this month after eight years of working at the restaurant.
> 
> Beristain was detained during his routine voluntary check-in at the Immigration and Customs Enforcement office in Indianapolis in February. He immigrated to the United States from Mexico illegally in 1998, deciding not to return after a visit to a family member in California. According to his immigration lawyer, Beristain was in possession of a legal Social Security number, work permit and driver's license after registering with ICE in 2000.
> 
> *"We were for Mr. Trump,"* said Beristain's wife, Helen, in an interview with WSBT-TV. *"We were very happy he became the president. Whatever he says, he is right. But, like he said, the good people have a chance to become citizens of the United States."
> 
> "I understand when you're a criminal and you do bad things, you shouldn't be in the country. But when you're a good citizen and you support and you help and you pay taxes and you give jobs to people, you should be able to stay."*
> 
> Helen and her family immigrated to the United States from Greece over three decades ago. She has three children with Beristain.
> 
> The Beristains are the latest in a series of Trump voters being surprised that the president's campaign promises - both vague and specific - are affecting them. Headlines like the one in last month's Washington Post - "These Iowans voted for Trump. Many of them are already disappointed" - are not uncommon, and the Twitter account titled Trump Regrets has already earned over 250,000 followers by simply retweeting users who say they are suffering from Trump buyer's remorse. In February, Public Radio International reported on a group of Syrians turned away at the Philadelphia airport under Trump's original travel ban despite holding U.S. visas.
> 
> "It was a shock," said Syrian-American Sarmad Assali, a Trump supporter. "If [Trump] had an issue with them entering the United States, we should have been told about it. It should have been discussed. We should be able to get some legal help in there. &#8230; The way they were returned in a two-hour period, it was just devastating."
> 
> Last month the New York Times reported on an Illinois man named Juan Carlos Hernandez Pacheco, an undocumented immigrant who managed a restaurant in the city of Frankfort. In a county that backed Trump with 70 percent of the vote, residents were upset that the president who promised to deport undocumented immigrants was rounding up undocumented immigrants in order to deport them.
> 
> "I knew he was Mexican, but he's been here so long, he's just one of us," Debra Johnson, a resident, told the Times.
> 
> *"I think people need to do things the right way, follow the rules and obey the laws, and I firmly believe in that,"* said Lori Barron, another member of the Frankfort community. *"But in the case of Carlos, I think he may have done more for the people here than this place has ever given him. I think it's absolutely terrible that he could be taken away."*
> 
> Assali's relatives eventually made it into the United States and Hernandez was released after a stay in ICE detention, but it appears that Beristain will be deported barring an eleventh hour intervention.
> 
> A Change.org petition created by Beristain's stepson Phil Kolliopoulos lays out how the Indiana man ended up in the federal immigration system:
> 
> In 2000, Roberto took his wife and stepson to see Niagara Falls. Due to a wrong turn, they ended up at the border of The United States and Canada and Roberto was detained. A bail was paid in the amount of $1500. Roberto was given a voluntary deportation order but with Roberto expecting his first child soon, this was not an option for him to leave. He believed to be the supportive and loving husband and father he was made to be.
> 
> South Bend Mayor Pete Buttigieg wrote an essay earlier this week about why Beristain should be allowed to stay, stating that "it is worth remembering that it's not just Americans in New York or Los Angeles who believe that we need a more humane and rational system." Mishawaka, where the Beristains live, and Granger, where the restaurant is located, are just outside South Bend.
> 
> Kolliopoulos told the South Bend Tribune that if Beristain were to be deported, he would have family in Mexico City, including his parents and children. The family expects it would take about nine months for Beristain to acquire a green card and return to the United States legally.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-supporter-my-husband-is-being-deported-friday-193439132.html

So...were these people just expecting that his promises would apply to everyone BUT them...? :|

ETA: Holy nugget...

https://twitter.com/trump_regrets


----------



## Musicfan

I liked his posts, I wonder why he was banned.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh. Men lol.:grin2: :wink2:


Hope springs eternal, but sometimes it needs to ****ing die. Being optimistic can be detrimental.


----------



## tehuti88

Well...I've finished typing up all the dream journal entries I've been backlogged on. I haven't updated my online dream journal since September 2013. The other users there (if they ever noticed me, which I'm not sure) probably think I long ago abandoned my journal, or else found a better site (one user there _did_ e-mail me to ask if I'd found another site...I never got to respond and tell him/her no, there is no better site). The truth is, I'm just way behind.

Time to get updating it again...if I can ever get this backlog of the past 3+ years proofread. I wish I could edit/save my HTML Dropbox files on my tablet. :/


----------



## acidicwithpanic

tehuti88 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-supporter-my-husband-is-being-deported-friday-193439132.html
> 
> So...were these people just expecting that his promises would apply to everyone BUT them...? :|
> 
> ETA: Holy nugget...
> 
> https://twitter.com/trump_regrets


You'd be surprised actually. Tons of immigrants from countries he's bashed have supported him especially where I live.

My sister's boyfriend is in a similar situation although I'm pretty sure the guy didn't support Trump because he is from a Muslim country. His student visa expires soon, and he is worried that he cannot renew it because of where he is from. Which sucks considering that he doesn't have long before he's supposed to earn his degree.


----------



## tea111red

this amber alert thing just really creeped me out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You know you've reached a new low when your coworkers daughter tells you she's biting her tongue because she doesn't want to hurt your feelings...she's 10


----------



## tea111red

compassionate men are a real treasure.


----------



## Blue Dino

I always hate it when dog owners would just half a** walks or exercise their dog for a few minutes a day, dumps them back home and then goes off to do their own thing. 

I just found out a friend does this to her dog. She walked him for 2 blocks and back. Poor dog was itching for another walk after she dumped him home and then shes goes to the gym. Why not just substitute for half of your gym time to give your dog a longer walk? I asked her about this and she gave me a bs answer that he's lazy and doesn't like long walks. It certainly doesn't seem that way.


----------



## Ai

My aunt is one such person who seems to be counting her regrets... Odd how quickly priorities change when you realize _you're_ on the agenda too.

:doh


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> I always hate it when dog owners would just half a** walks or exercise their dog for a few minutes a day, dumps them back home and then goes off to do their own thing.
> 
> I just found out a friend does this to her dog. She walked him for 2 blocks and back. Poor dog was itching for another walk after she dumped him home and then shes goes to the gym. Why not just substitute for half of your gym time to give your dog a longer walk? I asked her about this and she gave me a bs answer that *he's lazy and doesn't like long walks. It certainly doesn't seem that way. *


:lol


----------



## SparklingWater

Masterful reframe.


As long as I'm here i need to go to the store, get some bags of veggies, peas or meat if i'm doing low carb and start tracking. Otherwise I'm not eating what I can't track. Well maybe not that serious but yea. The time has come.


Think I'll follow suit with spreadsheet of death, doom and despair. Not sure why it's so much easier to track for myself than using one of the billion apps out there. Yup MFP and spreadsheet will do. Love stealing ideas. Muhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


I feel so overwhelmed I may literally have to give myself one task a day for the nextt several days.Just getting that one task done will be more than enough to get the ball rollig. Who knows in a week maybe I can even do... 2!


i really wish the trauma board had more activity, but hey at least I relate to everything they said.


nailed mindfulness today.


i really have to stop thinking so much. avoidance of life. i just don't know what will happen, even when i think i do. just stop it me. I couldn't have predicted any of those things happening in my wildest imagination sooooo. I worry about things that will happen that usually don't, but can't even imagine the things that do. Waste of energy, waste of time. 

I like the mental position of 'hey, just don't know. see how it goes. it'll all work out anyway' very freeing. i must embrace my inner hippie


Paula Zhan is 61 and hot as ever. Do it. Love brilliant women.


Omg i have no idea why i ate that. See need to have my own food in here, plus meal prep sunday has to be a thing again. food must be thought out or i'll just eat whatever is at hand.


----------



## estse

Amocholes said:


> Not true. I banned people who refused to follow the guidelines. I felt no pleasure in doing it.


Okay, I understand I've never been a moderator and could never be a moderator. I apologize for the implication made.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I feel like the forum is lighter this morning. I know some people don't understand it because some people didn't have the same experience. A lot of the women on this forum are probably happy they'll no longer be gaslighted. A lot of us can post without having our sanity questioned (albeit within the scope of the rules, lmao) and know that any conflicts that arise will be seen for what they are, rather than having it all deleted to make the instigator seem like the innocent party.

As someone living in an emotionally abusive household, who comes here for support and escapism... I'm breathing easier this morning.


----------



## SparklingWater

@TheWelshOne Absolutely agree.


----------



## boymeetsworld

I'm thinking how I have to go with a couple friends to this weed spot, when I don't even smoke.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wentworth Miller. :heart


----------



## TheWelshOne

tehuti88 said:


> ETA: Holy nugget...
> 
> https://twitter.com/trump_regrets


:lol

I honestly feel bad for the US... but only the people who didn't vote Trump. Those who did? Eh, they were blinded by promises that the rest of us could see were bulls**t. They deserve it.

ETA: And those tweets go right back to January. Even before he was sworn in, people were realising they'd ****ed up.


----------



## SparklingWater

inner hippie me says-

I just don't know
have no clue
let's see how it goes
i'm open
it's out of my control
it's not my business
has nothing to do with me
it'll all work out anyway
just go with it
it's gonna be ok



Sometimes time and space are just as wonderful and necessary as interaction and can being relationships closer.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

oh god, I might need an ambulance soon


----------



## SilentLyric

i cant believe im saying this but i hope i get a job soon.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ya know what? Until my birthday next year, men and relationships are off the table outside of friendships. Work, education, weight, hobbies, friends. Next year I'll deal with men in any romantic capacity. That's what being kind to myself looks like today.


It is so vital for me right now to acknowledge what i really want and need in my life. To stop pretending otherwise and to set my sights on what i want period. No plan B. Full steam ahead. This is my year.


Stress makes me tired. Taking a nap.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sounds like there's a lot of things to do at this venue while waiting, but since I'll be alone I'll have to stay in the queue. That means no drinking either till I get inside to avoid using the toilet. The only downside to going to concerts alone. I did ask someone once to 'hold my space' but that's more interaction than I want to have and people get grumpy if they see you just 'pushing in' I think this is a way better system that needs to be adopted everywhere:






Also this place is going to be packed, so it seems unlikely I'll get a good spot hmmmm... Well I'll try. I put off going last time because they were playing a stadium, this is slightly smaller. I like to get as close to the stage as possible, I do know that they did a much smaller venue a few years back but it seems rare. Probably can't expect that at this point. That's the problem with bigger bands either that or they rarely tour, play small venues, and it's impossible to get tickets.

Also I didn't realise they would be supporting that's cool, I kind of haven't heard much of their newer stuff over the past.... decade+ and I wasn't even a fan of that one mid 2000s album besides a couple of cool tracks but there 90s/early 2000s stuff was great and I really hope they play some of those tracks. Though from the looks of it their last two albums were more post-punk gothic so that could be interesting, the horror punk stuff they did was good too. Just hope it's not all really poppy-modern emo/mild rock indie style.

*looks through their recent set lists*

hmm few alright songs, and that one was great. Man I really wish they'd play that other track though. And that one track makes me cringe and I'm not a fan..


----------



## tehuti88

TheWelshOne said:


> I feel like the forum is lighter this morning. I know some people don't understand it because some people didn't have the same experience. A lot of the women on this forum are probably happy they'll no longer be gaslighted. A lot of us can post without having our sanity questioned (albeit within the scope of the rules, lmao) and know that any conflicts that arise will be seen for what they are, rather than having it all deleted to make the instigator seem like the innocent party.





realisticandhopeful said:


> @*TheWelshOne* Absolutely agree.


Add me to that list.


----------



## kesker

salt, the new crack. can't get enough.


----------



## Ai

TheWelshOne said:


> I feel like the forum is lighter this morning. I know some people don't understand it because some people didn't have the same experience. A lot of the women on this forum are probably happy they'll no longer be gaslighted. A lot of us can post without having our sanity questioned (albeit within the scope of the rules, lmao) and know that any conflicts that arise will be seen for what they are, rather than having it all deleted to make the instigator seem like the innocent party.
> 
> As someone living in an emotionally abusive household, who comes here for support and escapism... I'm breathing easier this morning.


:squeeze



SamanthaStrange said:


> Wentworth Miller. :heart


Did you know that they're doing a limited-run reboot of Prison Break? I am kind of guilty excited... That show was not very...well written... but I liked it anyway, for some reason. :lol


----------



## tehuti88

I'm glad I don't post many photos of myself on the Internet, and that the one or two I have posted are very unattractive, because it'd be totally creepy for someone to steal them and pretend it's them.


----------



## Ai

Having someone randomly open up and confide in you is a uniquely inspiring experience... I really do hope I helped in some way.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ai said:


> Did you know that they're doing a limited-run reboot of Prison Break? I am kind of guilty excited... That show was not very...well written... but I liked it anyway, for some reason. :lol


Yeah, I know, that's how my crush got reignited. I loved that show too, despite its flaws. :b


----------



## tea111red

those save the whales people that stand outside stores are obnoxious.....


----------



## thomasjune

RIP my clueless friend.
*cries*
*goes pee*
*comes back and cries some more*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

My anxiety almost got the best of me today.


----------



## Crisigv

If I don't do anything, I'll be forever regretful. I'll be constantly visiting the memories to escape real life. I'll be imagining things, making up scenarios of what it could have been like. I don't want to live like that, I'm not sure that I could.


----------



## Blue Dino

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sounds like there's a lot of things to do at this venue while waiting, but since I'll be alone I'll have to stay in the queue. That means no drinking either till I get inside to avoid using the toilet. The only downside to going to concerts alone. I did ask someone once to 'hold my space' but that's more interaction than I want to have and people get grumpy if they see you just 'pushing in' I think this is a way better system that needs to be adopted everywhere:


Other than Japan where its commonly has such a rule abiding, social ettiquette and discipline culture, I don't see this system working in the cultures of many other countries. If they tried doing this system in America or England, I'm gonna think people will just step over those taped papers and have fist fights. In places like China, I'm sure people will just remove your tape and tape their own over it or sth like that. The japanese culture really is something.


----------



## SparklingWater

Yea so tonight's not great. Lots of old slimmer pics has me feeling depressed.

My life has me feeling depressed.

My behavior has me feeling depressed.

Medication possibly has me feeling depressed

Every time i take a few steps forward i come upon some old self sabatoging behavior that just brings me to my knees and I've really outdone myself on this one. Selh hate to the max. But that's the beauty of it all. As you move forward you continually refine. This is hard but it's brought up more to work on. but will this ****ing list to work on ever end? I guess it's lifelong so i might as well get used to it. It will get better though. It has and i've already seen beautiful changes and reaped beautiful rewards. Sigh. Just keep moving forward, me. It's worth it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need one of those apps that tells you what song is playing...I lost the playlists for these Black Jazz Radio episodes and since the label was bought out and rebranded it's impossible to find the old online streaming playlists now. If they are out there then I'm not the kind of nerd that can find that needle in a haystack & there's some unbelievable gold I these 16 episodes of 2 or 3 hours a piece


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Blue Dino said:


> Other than Japan where its commonly has such a rule abiding, social ettiquette and discipline culture, I don't see this system working in the cultures of many other countries. If they tried doing this system in America or England, I'm gonna think people will just step over those taped papers and have fist fights. In places like China, I'm sure people will just remove your tape and tape their own over it or sth like that. The japanese culture really is something.


Yeah you're right. I don't think this could work in most countries. It would be great if it could though lol, and save a lot of hassle.


----------



## SparklingWater

I have got to stop telling myself I'm wrong. The things I want are not weird or wrong, they're me. They are me. They are my likes and dislikes,my quirks. They are how i express. You know what I'm not some super special snowflake, but I'm not "mainstream." My experiences haven't made me so. I'll always be a bit more out there and open. But that's my personality and I have to accept it. Even if that means I write erotica and talk about sex or I want to do freelance broadcast or plays on broadway and advocacy and still want to be a therapist. To do all the sports and live in nature and loves all animals and alpacas. If I'm silly and soothing and a llittle bit bossy. just a little. All that is me. None of it is weird or wrong, it'sme. and there are pple who are my pple and pple who will love me for all that junk.


Also in the last 2 months i forgot that there were many men i could be attracted to. I'm excited again. So hot, so many nice beards. Brooklyn here I come!


----------



## SilentLyric

i wish it wasnt raining so much right now.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I just really _really_ want southern rail to be sacked and have someone else takeover. i'm not the only one either, google "sack southern rail" and you get an idea of how fed up a lot of people are with them.


----------



## Uniqueme

If I do that will I be accused of sexual harassment ? hmm..


----------



## forever in flux

Thinking about having sex with southern rail and a super turd


----------



## Crisigv

What a miserable existence.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Crisigv said:


> What a miserable existence.


Most people are too busy loving themselves to care for other's misery, so ya might as well do the same.


----------



## Crisigv

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Most people are too busy loving themselves to care for other's misery, so ya might as well do the same.


That's impossible, I could never love myself.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Crisigv said:


> That's impossible, I could never love myself.


Then the only person that effects in the end is you.


----------



## Mc Borg

RIP Sourcefed (even though I haven't watched them in years lol).


----------



## Wanderlust26

I knew I shouldn't have mixed the drinks yet I got carried away. Now I feel like crap.


----------



## Musicfan

Think I've worn out my welcome.


----------



## Crisigv

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Then the only person that effects in the end is you.


Yeah, I know. I'm ruining my own life.


----------



## Taaylah

Something weird happened to me at work today. I was minding my own business, working when a man came up to me and asked out of the blue, "Are you in school?". I didn't realize he was talking to me at first, because he didn't say something a person normally would to get someone's attention, like hi or excuse me. This man was middle aged. Not really understanding why he was asking, I just said yes. Then he said, "What for?" and I told him what. He stared at me, not saying anything. Then he said, "Nice, well good luck!" and walked away. I saw him a little bit later and he was with his wife. He was staring at me from across the store. It made me really uncomfortable. I think he asked because he wanted to know how old I am.


----------



## forever in flux

Crisigv said:


> That's impossible, I could never love myself.


Could you ever love a super turd?

You might find some comfort there.


----------



## estse

Time to **** off and die.

Get to it, spaceship 8ight. Commemorate and demonstrate; don't mediate or love yr mate, sex on a date. Lipstick trauma, overalls. Blue chips, eaten paint; unbeknownst of lead. Copulate with a police officer. Write a book about the whiteness of being pale; borrow or plagiarize from milk cartoons. About runt litter cat bugs (daft). Black net, broken vase. Run from wall. Demonize Saturn to make eggs. Kill eggs to make chicken broth. Title of page, read right to left. Orange peels. Angel vomit. Mighty, mighty dazzle delight. Crude labels on shattered wood (?) chips. Oral maggots. Blood cheese apple pealed. Roger; take off. Flight deck sex machine condom head. Fek. Sudden sod. Sodden eyeball. Dip.


----------



## Kevin001

Saw an old teacher of mine again tonight, its weird to be having adult conversations compared to when I was her student. Its like we're on the same level now.


----------



## forever in flux

estse said:


> Time to **** off and die.
> 
> Get to it, spaceship 8ight. Commemorate and demonstrate; don't mediate or love yr mate, sex on a date. Lipstick trauma, overalls. Blue chips, eaten paint; unbeknownst of lead. Copulate with a police officer. Write a book about the whiteness of being pale; borrow or plagiarize from milk cartoons. About runt litter cat bugs (daft). Black net, broken vase. Run from wall. Demonize Saturn to make eggs. Kill eggs to make chicken broth. Title of page, read right to left. Orange peels. Angel vomit. Mighty, mighty dazzle delight. Crude labels on shattered wood (?) chips. Oral maggots. Blood cheese apple pealed. Roger; take off. Flight deck sex machine condom head. Fek. Sudden sod. Sodden eyeball. Dip.


:wtf
What the **** are you on about?

Sounds like some perverted restaurant menu and it's making me feel ill


----------



## Whatev

I could of used something like this when I was a kid. Wonder if my parents could tell.


----------



## sad1231234

Barry bin Laden said:


> estse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to **** off and die.
> 
> Get to it, spaceship 8ight. Commemorate and demonstrate; don't mediate or love yr mate, sex on a date. Lipstick trauma, overalls. Blue chips, eaten paint; unbeknownst of lead. Copulate with a police officer. Write a book about the whiteness of being pale; borrow or plagiarize from milk cartoons. About runt litter cat bugs (daft). Black net, broken vase. Run from wall. Demonize Saturn to make eggs. Kill eggs to make chicken broth. Title of page, read right to left. Orange peels. Angel vomit. Mighty, mighty dazzle delight. Crude labels on shattered wood (?) chips. Oral maggots. Blood cheese apple pealed. Roger; take off. Flight deck sex machine condom head. Fek. Sudden sod. Sodden eyeball. Dip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the **** are you on about?
> 
> Sounds like some perverted restaurant menu and it's making me feel ill
Click to expand...

I'll have the orange peels and blue chips dipped in angel vomit, with a side of chicken broth.


----------



## Blue Dino

This is the second time within the last few months where someone tells me I have an angry face and scowling expression by default. I was told to just put up a slight smile when I'm just out and about to counteract this. But I figure, this would just make me look like a lunatic. So I guess my angry b1tch face is here to stay.


----------



## mt moyt

Blue Dino said:


> This is the second time within the last few months where someone tells me I have an angry face and scowling expression by default. I was told to just put up a slight smile when I'm just out and about to counteract this. But I figure, this would just make me look like a lunatic. So I guess my angry b1tch face is here to stay.


----------



## tea111red

this community has been ruined because of poor, poor judgment.


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> This is the second time within the last few months where someone tells me I have an angry face and scowling expression by default. I was told to just put up a slight smile when I'm just out and about to counteract this. But I figure, this would just make me look like a lunatic. So I guess my angry b1tch face is here to stay.


:lol


----------



## SparklingWater

Oh so i'm supposed to trust the strength of the connection lol. 


I am really bad at talking to more than 2 to 3 pple at a time, really sometimes even only 1 depending on how invested I am- and I feel very guilty about it. I guess I should spend time developing a wide range of friendships in any case. It's a choice not something that just happens.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm thinking about making a blind date thing here. Like having 2 people ask each other questions...over video chat, voice chat, or even text chat if they prefer. Just to break the ice and see if they are compatible....plus good way to get people out there and out of their shell.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

That first time feeling! Yeah!


----------



## Just Lurking

Just showed up in my Facebook feed,










Short girls celebrated... 
...with a picture of a girl wearing (how many?) inch heels.

At least they got "you're" and "your" right. That's new.


----------



## Just Lurking

tea111red said:


> this community has been ruined because of poor, poor judgment.


The fall has been less than graceful.


----------



## Xenacat

tea111red said:


> :lol


 I tell people I have resting ***** face cause I do .


----------



## SplendidBob

It was deserved and a long time coming.

Also, I wonder if I am building up a "so long as I take the naproxen I wont feel it ripping apart my insides" pain debt, to be horrifically paid back upon cessation.


----------



## tehuti88

Just Lurking said:


> Just showed up in my Facebook feed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short girls celebrated...
> ...with a picture of a girl wearing (how many?) inch heels.


It makes me think of the new Walgreens ad campaign: "Ladies, don't let anyone tell you what makes you beautiful!...now wear our makeup (you ugly cows)."


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

tea111red said:


> this community has been ruined because of poor, poor judgment.


I don't know exactly what you're referring to, and (once again) I've no idea what the site used to be like in the more distant past. But for all it's faults, it's still a very busy and active community which many people doubtless find useful. _Your_ judgement seems a bit harsh IMO.


----------



## SparklingWater

Context is everything.
-----
Have to get back into the conversation book. Have to be proactive.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Neal

I hate college so damn damn damn much.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Kevin001 said:


> I'm thinking about making a blind date thing here. Like having 2 people ask each other other questions...over video chat, voice chat, or even text chat if they prefer. Just to break the ice and see if they are compatible....plus good way to get people out there and out of their shell.


Oh I like that idea. If you go ahead, it should probably be a stickied thread somewhere where members will see it? But yeah video or voice chat may well not be an option for everyone. Why not also give the option to simply exchange PMs (or visitor messages) on here? I also suggested a similar thing last year:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ged-pm-pairings-event-1792849/#post1085594113

I'm pissed off with my (old HP Probook) laptop again. It was bad enough having to run it with the keyboard always lifted up and propped open, to allow full airflow and prevent constant overheating/shutting down. Now though, it doesn't seem to want to boot at all. There's just a blank screen and two flashing LEDs. Thankfully, I have two huge old-fashioned desktop PCs, hate laptops really.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kevin001 said:


> I'm thinking about making a blind date thing here. Like having 2 people ask each other questions...over video chat, voice chat, or even text chat if they prefer. Just to break the ice and see if they are compatible....plus good way to get people out there and out of their shell.


lol I know I'm not compatible with anyone.

That might be an interesting idea though for other people.


----------



## Ai

Persephone The Dread said:


> Basically everyone here dislikes me too lol. I really should find somewhere else online to hang out. Unfortunately most places are inactive or boring.


I don't dislike you.


----------



## ljubo

but you dislike me....


----------



## ljubo

my sister is 12 years old and she is playing battlefield 1 every day . and whats funny is that she is good at it, especially with the tank . i told her she is the only girl in the world that plays this game, she just said "well"....

i am privileged to have such a cool sister .


----------



## forever in flux

After much consideration I've decided not to have sex with the super turd.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Christ, she's truly ahead of her time, a lyrical genius and she seems to be actually having a fun in her music videos, which is refreshing. Wow, that track just blew my mind, I had it on repeat for most of the afternoon. Y'know, one particular thing that I really admire is the fact that she doesn't have a team of like five or six writers to help her put together one song, unlike other artists (*cough* her rival who's number she leaked on twitter *cough*). Seriously underrated....but too problematic to be more popular though. *Sigh.*


----------



## tea111red

CharlotteLydea said:


> I don't know exactly what you're referring to, and (once again) I've no idea what the site used to be like in the more distant past. But for all it's faults, it's still a very busy and active community which many people doubtless find useful. _Your_ judgement seems a bit harsh IMO.


charlotte.......if you don't know what this site was like in the past, it does not really seem appropriate to say my judgment seems harsh. i've been on here a long time and have seen the changes.

i'm not looking to get into a tiff or anything w/ you. i'm just venting on here.

i don't know how to get the quality of this site to go back to how it used to be. well, i have some other things i could say, but i don't know how well they'd be received or if i even want to say them....yet.

also, the power of the moderators is limited and i believe it's more difficult for them to do their job as well w/o having people above them to receive proper and adequate guidance from.

i believe a lot of why this site's quality has gone down is due to the current owners. had the previous owner not made such poor decisions, esp. towards the end of his ownership, i don't think this place would be in the condition that it is today.

it does not appear like this site has been that well-maintained since it was sold again. i feel like it's been neglected (or not been given proper enough attention) and the things a lot of users want have been disregarded.

pfft......the about section on this site has not even been updated in years.

:no :stu

charlotte, i do not think the moderators decisions are all bad, but some decisions are questionable and i definitely think questionable decisions should be reviewed more carefully. i think moderators should try to be more of a peacemaker than just a disciplinarian/someone that issues citations. the goal of moderating really shouldn't be to remove people, but to keep the peace and get people to act in a more civil manner. this is just my opinion, though.

the guidelines on this site should probably be revised. moderators need a better manual to follow.

moderators should probably have a better idea of how to deal w/ people than the general population of this site, too. i realize finding people who have better than average people skills (and are willing to moderate) on this site is a challenge.

quite a dilemma.

you guys do need better guidance, though.

rant and rambling over. i know i've been redundant.....too tired to edit and say stuff in a more concise way.


----------



## tehuti88

Girl (not me) posts about being lonely.

Guy says she must have a boyfriend.

Girl says nope.

Guys start ranting about how girls have it easier.

Girl's loneliness is lost in this stupid-*** offtopic argument for the *billionth* time.

...

Remind me never to start a thread about being lonely. Doesn't matter that I've _never_ had a guy interested in me, doesn't matter that I'm much older than most of the "foreveralone" guys, doesn't even matter that the _entire point of the thread_ is *about being lonely*; apparently, I _still_ have it easier!


----------



## forever in flux

I'm watching Nazi Megastructures. Nothing sexy about it really but it is entertaining.

:dial


----------



## Ai

The closer my first day draws, the higher my anxiety climbs. It's not until Wednesday and I'm already a tense ball of sheer terror. I'm a mess...


----------



## Memories of Silence

I saw this and thought I had been banned from YouTube:









I knew I hadn't done anything wrong, but I got worried and checked my emails to see if they had told me. There was nothing from YouTube.

Then I looked at the address bar and remembered I made a mistake when I was typing it. Instead of typing ".com.au", I typed ".com/au". It looked like it was still going to work, so I didn't fix it. It took me to someone's channel, and they had been banned, not me.


----------



## estse

Persephone The Dread said:


> This forum is really boring now
> 
> Basically everyone here dislikes me too lol. I really should find somewhere else online to hang out. Unfortunately most places are inactive or boring.





Ai said:


> I don't dislike you.


Yes, it seems like people like you here PtD. I don't know this basically everyone here you're referring to. He sounds like a sour chap.


----------



## Kevin001

CharlotteLydea said:


> Oh I like that idea. If you go ahead, it should probably be a stickied thread somewhere where members will see it? But yeah video or voice chat may well not be an option for everyone. Why not also give the option to simply exchange PMs (or visitor messages) on here? I also suggested a similar thing last year:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ged-pm-pairings-event-1792849/#post1085594113


Yeah I remember that thread and some others but doesn't seem like any really took off. Video and voice would be ideal but exchanging PMs would be ok I guess....VMs not sure people might not want their info seen by others.



Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I know I'm not compatible with anyone.
> 
> That might be an interesting idea though for other people.


Hush.....yes you are.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

.


----------



## Schmetterling

I wish I had another family and I lived so far away from where I am.


----------



## Blue Dino

I hate the feeling of dwelling on something stupid, pointless and unproductive that I have no control over. Yet I couldn't get it out of my mind. This is mentally exhausting.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I've noticed my eyesight gradually deteriorating over the past few years as if I'm becoming more nearsighted. I'm still able to read from far away so that's great, but I'm afraid that if this keeps up, I'll need glasses within the next ten years or so. I don't even like how sunglasses feel on my face, so I don't know how I would manage to wear glasses all day. I would have no choice but to wear contacts just for my own comfort.


----------



## SparklingWater

foot so far in mouth i'm choking. eesh.


and **** me for letting somone else's opinion influence me. i know better than that.


looove hot chocolate.


sometimes i feel i need to write several disclaimers on comments


i adore my avatar. alpaca life.


----------



## Rains

acidicwithpanic said:


> I've noticed my eyesight gradually deteriorating over the past few years as if I'm becoming more nearsighted. I'm still able to read from far away so that's great, but I'm afraid that if this keeps up, I'll need glasses within the next ten years or so. I don't even like how sunglasses feel on my face, so I don't know how I would manage to wear glasses all day. I would have no choice but to wear contacts just for my own comfort.


I'm not sure if this is what you meant but near / short sightedness is when things far away are blurry. The opposite - far / long sightedness is when things up close are blurry. With short sightedness, it usually stabilises in your mid 20s. Not sure about the long sightedness though.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Rains said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you meant but near / short sightedness is when things far away are blurry. The opposite - far / long sightedness is when things up close are blurry. With short sightedness, it usually stabilises in your mid 20s. Not sure about the long sightedness though.


I have absolutely no problems reading a book with tiny text, and my vision when looking at things from a distance is still good enough that I don't need glasses yet. It's just that I found out from a recent eye appointment that I don't have 20/20 vision like I used to, and I've gotten a few letters wrong on the chart for the first time while I had to read the bottom line from a couple of feet away. :/


----------



## Neal

Ai said:


> The closer my first day draws, the higher my anxiety climbs. It's not until Wednesday and I'm already a tense ball of sheer terror. I'm a mess...


 First day of what?

As for me, I'm thinking this week is either going to be really good or really bad thanks to this presentation I have to give in South Carolina. Hopefully I'll strike it lucky and hit the middle ground between good and bad.


----------



## Kevin001

Medicine is always so expensive.


----------



## mt moyt

i got my future islands ticket !!


----------



## SparklingWater

too nosey, too stupid, too intelligent


ugh don't feel like doing what i need to today


In a quandry


----------



## nubly

She butchered my hair. I must have been her first client ever.


----------



## SparklingWater

I love my mom, i do, but she is just so unpleasant. Her voice is always mean and harsh, her remarks always cutting, her face always questioning, accusatory and contorted in disgust. Some is a bit cultural, but still. I've heard women from her culture described as harsh and I see it in my family. Probably why I'm the exact opposite and hate anything that reminds of cruelty. Why anytime I'm mean or inconsiderate (always by accident) it takes me months to let it go. I love my mom. But I can't be around her. Moving ASAP.


----------



## firestar

acidicwithpanic said:


> I've noticed my eyesight gradually deteriorating over the past few years as if I'm becoming more nearsighted. I'm still able to read from far away so that's great, but I'm afraid that if this keeps up, I'll need glasses within the next ten years or so. I don't even like how sunglasses feel on my face, so I don't know how I would manage to wear glasses all day. I would have no choice but to wear contacts just for my own comfort.


I've had contacts for over ten years and they're not so bad. Glasses are irritating because they get dirty, you can't wear them in the rain, they're heavy on your face, etc. You don't have any of those problems with contacts. I wear contacts most of the day - pop them in first thing in the morning and take them out right before bed.

The hardest part was learning to touch my eye without reflexively blinking, actually. But after that everything was much easier.


----------



## TreeOfWolf

realisticandhopeful said:


> I love my mom, i do, but she is just so unpleasant. Her voice is always mean and harsh, her remarks always cutting, her face always questioning, accusatory and contorted in disgust. Some is a bit cultural, but still. I've heard women from her culture described as harsh and I see it in my family. Probably why I'm the exact opposite and hate anything that reminds of cruelty. Why anytime I'm mean or inconsiderate (always by accident) it takes me months to let it go. I love my mom. But I can't be around her. Moving ASAP.


*Gives you a big high five of victory* She sounds toxic. Yay for escaping!



firestar said:


> I wear contacts most of the day - pop them in first thing in the morning and take them out right before bed.


I did that, but with a severe prescription requiring thicker contacts I guess... the eyes don't have veins, they breathe oxygen directly... They couldn't with the contacts and grew veins slowly... If I hadn't stopped in time, it'd be harder to try seeing through a ball of veins than it is to wash my glasses after being in the rain. Let them breathe... Wear glasses too. Being in a smoking environment made them all dark yellow... I couldn't afford replacing them often enough... My sister got a laser operation but it healed wrong... She sees halos of lights... I guess I'll keep my mega heavy glasses... I think it,s because I lacked the vitamin C and A as a kid, and I was becoming blind slowly... I resent my mother for thinking that hand bags are more important than feeling her child real food...


----------



## firestar

TreeOfWolf said:


> I did that, but with a severe prescription requiring thicker contacts I guess... the eyes don't have veins, they breathe oxygen directly... They couldn't with the contacts and grew veins slowly... If I hadn't stopped in time, it'd be harder to try seeing through a ball of veins than it is to wash my glasses after being in the rain. Let them breathe... Wear glasses too. Being in a smoking environment made them all dark yellow... I couldn't afford replacing them often enough... My sister got a laser operation but it healed wrong... She sees halos of lights... I guess I'll keep my mega heavy glasses... I think it,s because I lacked the vitamin C and A as a kid, and I was becoming blind slowly... I resent my mother for thinking that hand bags are more important than feeling her child real food...


I'm sorry to hear that. My eyesight isn't great (-4.50 for both eyes) and I haven't had a problem wearing my contacts for 12+ hours every day. But I'm sure everyone is different. I used to have some trouble wearing them for that long during the winter but I must have adjusted at some point because now I'm fine.

Then again, I'm biased. For me, contacts are much better than glasses. The only time I wear my glasses is when I'm traveling. I've even put in my contacts while riding the train to work.


----------



## Amphoteric

180 x 180 pixel avatars! :hide:afr


----------



## Ai

acidicwithpanic said:


> I've noticed my eyesight gradually deteriorating over the past few years as if I'm becoming more nearsighted. I'm still able to read from far away so that's great, but I'm afraid that if this keeps up, I'll need glasses within the next ten years or so. I don't even like how sunglasses feel on my face, so I don't know how I would manage to wear glasses all day. I would have no choice but to wear contacts just for my own comfort.


It's not so bad. If you wear them consistently enough and choose the right frames, you start to forget they're even on your face after a short while. I will agree that they can be kind of annoying in rain or cold temperatures, though... The scarf fog, AHHH. :serious:



Neal said:


> First day of what?
> 
> As for me, I'm thinking this week is either going to be really good or really bad thanks to this presentation I have to give in South Carolina. Hopefully I'll strike it lucky and hit the middle ground between good and bad.


New job. I finally got an offer from a local consignment boutique on Friday and I've been in a ridiculous state of panic ever since.

Good luck on your presentation!


----------



## mt moyt

shouldn't have bought those mini eggs


----------



## Ai

Just noticed a couple quotes I never got notifications for... I wonder how often this has been happening... :|


----------



## estse

nubly said:


> She butchered my hair. I must have been her first client ever.


The extreme danger of going to the salon or barbershop. Not only do you have to make small talk, you have to take the chance of the stylist or barber not knowing what the hell they're doing. My last haircut (before the "holidays") was also the worst I've ever had, so I understand.

I think the absolute worst idea I had to have my hair cut was to let my uncle's partner's friend give me a buzzcut. Whilst going over the back with the trimmer he was joking in Arabic with Mohammed and not paying attention at all to my hair. Then the plastic length setter fell right off and of course he just kept trimming. I jumped up and threw my hands up cursing in English, and proceeded to run through the other rooms of the house truly cursing Islam for really the only time in my life. Lesson learned: flamboyant homosexual does not equal adequate barber. I later trimmed it myself extremely short all around to hide his carelessness. (Everyone else at the house thought it was hilarious.)


----------



## Ai

... It occurs to me, two years later, that I might have received a counterfeit charger... _from_ Samsung... boxed in with my phone... WTF...


----------



## cosmicslop

There's this one girl in my Spanish class who's rude to me for no reason. I get along with everyone else and they're willing to work with me when there's group work. Not her. Rolls her eyes and blatantly tries to ignore me. This girl should have been held back in high school because she's obviously a child stuck with behaving like a 16 year old brat. lol


----------



## Rains

TreeOfWolf said:


> I did that, but with a severe prescription requiring thicker contacts I guess... the eyes don't have veins, they breathe oxygen directly... They couldn't with the contacts and grew veins slowly... If I hadn't stopped in time, it'd be harder to try seeing through a ball of veins than it is to wash my glasses after being in the rain. Let them breathe... Wear glasses too. Being in a smoking environment made them all dark yellow... I couldn't afford replacing them often enough... My sister got a laser operation but it healed wrong... She sees halos of lights... I guess I'll keep my mega heavy glasses... I think it,s because I lacked the vitamin C and A as a kid, and I was becoming blind slowly... I resent my mother for thinking that hand bags are more important than feeling her child real food...


I didn't know this. This explains why my mum's sclera aren't as white as my dad's. She's been wearing contacts for decades. I tried to start wearing contacts when I was 18 but I can't stand touching my eyeball, and I also got a viral infection in my eye that took months to go, so I went back to glasses.

I prefer glasses anyway now because I kind of view them as a sort of fashion accessory. Only problem is I have to go blind to certain activities, like the gym or swimming (though I don't think you can wear contacts swimming either?).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is the most Depeche Mode song that's not by Depeche Mode I've ever heard.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Persephone The Dread said:


> This forum is really boring now
> 
> Basically everyone here dislikes me too lol. I really should find somewhere else online to hang out. Unfortunately most places are inactive or boring.


I don't think everyone here dislikes you. I enjoy reading your posts. 



Ai said:


> Just noticed a couple quotes I never got notifications for... I wonder how often this has been happening... :|


Did you get this one? :b


----------



## Kevin001

realisticandhopeful said:


> I love my mom, i do, but she is just so unpleasant. Her voice is always mean and harsh, her remarks always cutting, her face always questioning, accusatory and contorted in disgust. Some is a bit cultural, but still. I've heard women from her culture described as harsh and I see it in my family. Probably why I'm the exact opposite and hate anything that reminds of cruelty. Why anytime I'm mean or inconsiderate (always by accident) it takes me months to let it go. I love my mom. But I can't be around her. Moving ASAP.


Can relate. :squeeze


----------



## PhilipJFry

ShadowOne said:


> that's really good man. good ambiance. it'd be cool to hear it expand to a longer version


Thanks.

I've written more but it's not completed. I'm hoping I'll have something finished in the next few weeks.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

There is so much misunderstanding in the world and it doesn't take very much to rattle the hive. It's too easy to do and without intent. Nobody said life was fair.


----------



## Ai

SamanthaStrange said:


> Did you get this one? :b


Yep. Thanks


----------



## SofaKing

About to land in Qatar and figure out what to do with myself for 13 hours until my next flight. Ick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

My only complaint about owning a peace lily plant is that it's a dust magnet.


----------



## KelsKels

I can never find pink lemonade Snapple any more... it use to be my favorite as a kid. I haven't been able to find any in a long long time. Kiwi strawberry is pretty delicious though.


----------



## tehuti88

Safe to say I think I'm never going to eat the spicy chicken ramen soup ever again. :/

Definitely not good for people who've had two feet of colon removed.


----------



## Ventura

Ahhhh. I feel so numb. So very numb.


----------



## SparklingWater

Little worried he won't like me, but that's life. Someone not liking me isn't the end of the world, life goes on. It certainly doesn't mean there's something wrong with me, just means hey not a good fit. On the other hand, it's equally likely that he will.

Guess it doesn't matter in any case. As i get older I realize nothing is _that _important to stress over. The vast majority of things I'll get over and forget in hours, days, weeks, months. It's very unlikely anything will take years unless it's a trauma (death, disease, etc.) I can and will get over anything so there's little point in worrying. I can handle whatever life throws. Compared to what I've been through, everything else is a cakewalk. Too bad i always remember this after the stressful situation. Yay i remembered it before this time lol. Yet still nervous. Brain you're an illogical son of a *****.

----

I better not be developing an allergy. I've been petting cats since I was born and now my hands are itchy. I will happily die from an allergic reaction rather than not being able to be around animals. No sir, not happening.
----
Also I'll look so much better once I lose this weight.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

People are so gullible lol. That's ridiculous.


----------



## mt moyt

wow theres a psychopath on this site


----------



## Ai

If I don't calm down and stop shaking soon, there is a real possibility I might vomit...


----------



## kesker

Scattered Pieces said:


> Ahhhh. I feel so numb. So very numb.


:squeeze


----------



## Ai

"People who use electronics these days are brainwashed sheep, incapable of creative thought!" bitterly grumbles the person using an electronic device to stage an uninspired, cliche tantrum...

Really?

Sigh.


----------



## RobinTurnaround

"Wouldn't it be easier to remember our school lessons if they would rhyme, like the verses in Faust?"

Probably not.


----------



## SparklingWater

Mom chores are never simple. She never needs to know about that lmao.


----------



## tehuti88

Yes! I convinced them to fill this front tooth so now I don't need to worry about that anymore. :yay

Now my entire mouth hurts and I can't feel the front of my face and I'm hungry for those chicken nuggets in the kitchen. ;_;


----------



## SplendidBob

So angry at Head and Shoulders right now. Secretly changing their itchy scalp formulation so it no longer works on my head. **** you Head and Shoulders, you will be getting a polite mildly disgruntled exposure phone call in the next few days.


----------



## tehuti88

splendidbob said:


> So angry at Head and Shoulders right now. Secretly changing their itchy scalp formulation so it no longer works on my head. **** you Head and Shoulders, you will be getting a polite mildly disgruntled exposure phone call in the next few days.


I went through something somewhat similar with Pantene. Why mess with a formula that works? Just so the bottle can say "New & Improved" (not!)? Morons. >:/

(And they've recently changed it _again_. Makes me wonder if they went back to the original formula?)

No phone call for me, I just left them an angry review on Amazon. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sometimes now I don't get notifications and other times I get them twice wtf.


----------



## SplendidBob

tehuti88 said:


> I went through something somewhat similar with Pantene. Why mess with a formula that works? Just so the bottle can say "New & Improved" (not!)? Morons. >:/
> 
> (And they've recently changed it _again_. Makes me wonder if they went back to the original formula?)
> 
> No phone call for me, I just left them an angry review on Amazon. :lol


Yeh usually I might email, but I figure this is the kind of phone call exposure thing I should be doing.

That also reminds me, the Tesco Biltong which became one of my top 3 foods has of late, drastically declined in quality from when it was first introduced. A phone call to find out the reason for this quality drop might also be needed.

Damn exposure therapy.


----------



## Crisigv

How come I'm not good enough to have friends? Why don't people like me?


----------



## cosmicslop

Scattered Pieces said:


> Ahhhh. I feel so numb. So very numb.


Whoa I didn't know we could upload avatars of that size. Hope you feel less numb tho.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Is it just me or has the forum been unusually quiet lately?


----------



## SparklingWater

Hey me, stop beating yourself up and putting undue stress and pressure on yourself. It's counterproductive and unecessary. You are fine the way you are. Takelife slowly, one day at a time, one minute at a time and remember above all else to breathe deeply. 

Also normalize your experience. You have such a tendency to label yourself wrong, but what you experience everyone experiences. It's not weird or abnormal, it is human and everyone feels the same way at times, especially in the same circumstances. You're good. I promise.

No shoulds, practice openness, curiosity and nonjudgement.

Change is natural and inevitable.


----------



## SofaKing

I should be exhausted, but I'm running on adrenaline I guess. At my hotel in Bangalore. I hope I can fall asleep...getting up for lunch with my boss.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve French

I wish I had gone to a good school and gained some real good skills and knowledge. If only there was something out there that would guarantee me a job. Oh well, bit too late to start over without saving up some money. I am having doubts about my latest prospective line of work. I spent ages going through nearly every company in the field in Canada. Nobody is hiring. These schools that do let a person like me in, they do a fair bit of selling you on it, selling you a lie it seems sometimes. I guess getting an entry level job in any field is hard; companies want employees with experience and a history of tenure. Getting the education is only a small part of getting a career.

If the states, where this field is booming, were accessible to me, it might be a different story. I could get an ancestor visa to the UK (though I have been hearing things about that going out the window), but that would require a lot of capital and it's such a long way away. I don't think with the US any company would be willing to sponsor me, but I've put a feeler or two out.

Damn, I wish I had been a trust fund kid. Or had the connections.


----------



## estse

Man, life hurts.

Anyway, I spend my days counting *******s. I keep counting myself over and over and over. I'm trying to become a person, even if a bad one. I keep counting.


----------



## Crisigv

Now there's Facebook stories? Great, I'll be sure to use that just as much as my Instagram stories. Need to document this crazy life.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I hope I die in my sleep tonight.


----------



## noydb

SamanthaStrange said:


> I hope I die in my sleep tonight.


Wow, I was pretty much thinking the same (about myself though, obviously!) :squeeze


----------



## Dissonance

To be rid of the disaster I am, so maybe someone will love me.


----------



## Crisigv

Dissonance said:


> To be rid of the disaster I am, so maybe someone will love me.


Someone can still love you, even if you feel like a disaster. Trust me, I'm proof of it.


----------



## Dissonance

Crisigv said:


> Someone can still love you, even if you feel like a disaster. Trust me, I'm proof of it.


I hate the fact that you might be right. I hate it a lot.


----------



## Crisigv

Dissonance said:


> I hate the fact that you might be right. I hate it a lot.


Why do you hate it? I was getting the impression that you wanted to be loved. Or just not while you're like this?


----------



## Dissonance

Crisigv said:


> Why do you hate it? I was getting the impression that you wanted to be loved. Or just not while you're like this?


The way I saw it is that I must be incompetent as hell if you're telling me someone should be able to like me like this and haven't.


----------



## Crisigv

Dissonance said:


> The way I saw it is that I must be incompetent as hell if you're telling me someone should be able to like me like this and haven't.


No, you're not incompetent. I meant that just because we are the way we are, doesn't mean that we're not lovable. It still takes effort to find love, but it's possible to find someone. We don't have to be perfect to get someone to love us. I think if you find someone who loves you as you are now, they know the real you and you can grow together? I don't know, I'm just saying it's possible. I felt the same way as you, until someone loved me. And I'm a disaster.


----------



## Dissonance

Crisigv said:


> No, you're not incompetent. I meant that just because we are the way we are, doesn't mean that we're not lovable. It still takes effort to find love, but it's possible to find someone. We don't have to be perfect to get someone to love us. I think if you find someone who loves you as you are now, they know the real you and you can grow together? I don't know, I'm just saying it's possible. I felt the same way as you, until someone loved me. And I'm a disaster.


1. I would probably get bored of the connection with the person, I'm a person who just needs affection once a month.
2. I wish that were true, caring for someone on the inside but honestly that's not entirely reality. Looks matter a lot.
3. The real me is just a horn dog and the love part would probably be lost. But honestly I've never had a relationship offline. But in real life I'm not a gentle and loving person. I'm a lot more jealous and vengeful if you hurt someone close to me.

Honestly I was just feeling blue when I posted that, I feel mostly over it.


----------



## Crisigv

Dissonance said:


> 1. I would probably get bored of the connection with the person, I'm a person who just needs affection once a month.
> 2. I wish that were true, caring for someone on the inside but honestly that's not entirely reality. Looks matter a lot.
> 3. The real me is just a horn dog and the love part would probably be lost. But honestly I've never had a relationship offline. But in real life I'm not a gentle and loving person. I'm a lot more jealous and vengeful if you hurt someone close to me.
> 
> Honestly I was just feeling blue when I posted that, I feel mostly over it.


Ok


----------



## Dissonance

Crisigv said:


> Ok


It's why I try to stay away from women, I know I'm not exactly prince charming.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Haven't had a root beer float in a long time. Forgot how good these things are.


----------



## rockyraccoon

acidicwithpanic said:


> Haven't had a root beer float in a long time. Forgot how good these things are.


Me to! I used to love those as a kid


----------



## acidicwithpanic

rockyraccoon said:


> Me to! I used to love those as a kid


I remember having something similar but with sprite used instead. The problem is trying to remember what ice cream was used or if it was sorbet or sherbet. It's killing me not knowing. :/


----------



## rockyraccoon

acidicwithpanic said:


> I remember having something similar but with sprite used instead. The problem is trying to remember what ice cream was used or if it was sorbet or sherbet. It's killing me not knowing. :/


I always kept it simple and went with plain old vanilla ice cream. Sometimes I would substitute coke but I always preferred root beer.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I wish I could be anonymous in a foreign country right now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm just... really upset with myself. But, in the way that I want, really really want, to improve; to unravel the identity I want to achieve, then strive towards it, one step at a time. I want to become a beautiful person, in control of my life and feelings, able to see past adversities and maintain positive relationships that help me to better myself further and beyond. I need to, and somehow I feel that I will, learn to not be so constantly awkward in this body of mine, distanced beyond sight of my real identity. For a long time now, I've vaguely adhered to the idea that insecurity is an relatively easily remedied set of conscious behaviours and thoughts. I know now that a lot of it is unconscious, built on negative ideas and images of myself that have built up over many, many years. I can't change this with a simple paradigm shift, like I've been trying countless times to do these past few years. Learning this is the first step towards my recovery; my real recovery.


----------



## SparklingWater

Brontosaurus was the best kind of dinosaur.


----------



## sparklingdew

realisticandhopeful said:


> Are people really this wonderful? Turns out the people I grew up around are just pieces of ****. I like people now. Turns out I needed to choose better. I can expect differently. People aren't as mean and cruel as I thought. Maybe I can let my guard down.


I agree with that!
When I was young, I used to be very disappointed with a lot of people around me. Actually It's happening now also.
But what I realized that all of their behaviors to me depends on me. 
I'm the one who makes my value and this is very important cuz If you look down on yourself, nobody would look up to you and nobody would respect you.
And I think we should learn about us, ourselves and human beings. 
If we become a human being specialist, my life is much healthier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sometimes I wonder if I'll ever have local friends.


----------



## SparklingWater

Hmmm. Thought I was a curious person, but maybe not as much as i could be. And yea I need to be more proactive about conversations.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ai

At least it's super sunny right now. Makes it a little easier to swallow the fear... Why, hello, spring...


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I think my dad might be gay.


----------



## Amphoteric

Planted some chive seeds


----------



## Just Lurking

F***ing taxes


----------



## forever in flux

Ultrashy's Super Turd.


----------



## Mc Borg

Barry bin Laden said:


> Ultrashy's Super Turd.


xD


----------



## SparklingWater

I've got to be kinder to myself! Arghhhhhh!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

geraltofrivia said:


> I think my dad might be gay.


I can relate to this. I harbor a lot of anger towards my father, not because he might be gay or bi sexual or whatever, but for having an affair. I am the only one who knows and he doesn't know I know.


----------



## feels

I've been really happy and comfortable with myself lately and it's like uhhh wtf????
Also, I've started working out the past couple of weeks. I really want to gain quite a bit of muscle and tone up. I'm only using free weights for upper body and I'm trying to get down a routine that's mainly free weights for lower body as well. Only drinking water and milk now too. I probably should give up milk but it's everything to me. Babysteps.


----------



## mt moyt

lots of people have had their birthdays this year. I've been noticing many people's age aren't what i remember them to be. or maybe I'm wrong and they've always been that age


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I am the only one who knows and he doesn't know I know.


:hug


----------



## SparklingWater

Why do i love being bossy so much? Heaven help me.


----------



## SplendidBob

Body is failing. 

1. Get sick of long term neck problem -> take naproxen
2. Naproxen gives a few days of partial (very nice) relief.
3. Naproxen causes old stomach problem to come back
4. Standing desk to help neck problem causes old lower back problem to come back
5. Ear infection coming.

Seriously, **** this ****.


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> I hope I die in my sleep tonight.


Feeling the same. It especially crushes me because I'm supposed to be doing better. :crying:


----------



## SparklingWater

Afreen88 said:


> Me too. I've just had enough. Hope you're feeling a little bit better, though.





tehuti88 said:


> Feeling the same. It especially crushes me because I'm supposed to be doing better. :crying:


Hope you all feel better. Hugs.

----

I feel like no one in the world loves me and I'm extremely lonely. It's not true, but feelings are irrational. Ugh I'm gonna cry a bit, do some mindfulness and therapy and then sleep. I really wish i could drink, but this ****ing medication. I guess it's better i can't since I'm not a drinker and to drink just cause I feel this way sounds like a recipe for disaster lol but it's just how i feel right now. I'll feel better in the morning, the sun always comes up the next day.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

noydb said:


> Wow, I was pretty much thinking the same (about myself though, obviously!) :squeeze





Afreen88 said:


> Me too. I've just had enough. Hope you're feeling a little bit better, though.





tehuti88 said:


> Feeling the same. It especially crushes me because I'm supposed to be doing better. :crying:


  I'm sorry you are all struggling too. :squeeze


----------



## unemployment simulator

so I had my medical, I think it went ok? but something strange happened. she said I was assessed for autism last year, I was like umm no, I don't think that happened. she said oh and went over the forms, I got the impression that she thought because of my forgetfulness and general lack of clarity of mind that I completely forgot it happened? because she then went on to question me more about "my autism" to which I kept saying that I don't have autism. 
I know my mind can be very forgetful and I am a bit scatterbrained.. but I know I would remember a medical assessment for autism from last year. I can still remember the last general medical assessment for social anxiety I had to attend in 2014 because I was figuratively crapping my pants about it for ages before I went.


----------



## Kandice

I need someone to talk to but the person I want to talk to is not online. This is what I get for being so closed up.


----------



## SparklingWater

Excited to do some exposures Friday as I go see my sister, I wonder how many pple I can talk to on my way there lol. Conversation book full steam ahead!
--
Also, I have a few pple in this house I can attempt to converse with. I think I'll make it my mission tomorrow to have a few conversations. No let me do one. One is a victory. Don't worry about more. Just need to put in a little more effort, energy and interest even if I crash and burn lol.
--
Yea since I've gotten here, I've been on my own far too much. In my entire ****ing life i've been on my own far too ****ing much. I need pple and I have to start pushing and making effort to get the connections I need.


----------



## Yer Blues

Don't know what to get my mom for her birthday this year?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

rockyraccoon said:


> I always kept it simple and went with plain old vanilla ice cream. Sometimes I would substitute coke but I always preferred root beer.


I don't know why a Google result suggests that the idea of floats is well known in the UK. I have eaten ice cream on countless occasions, but IIRC never floating on a drink. Root beer is rarely seen here, and I have never tasted it. Though I do remember Slush Puppy machines once being pretty widespread in shops, cafes, etc, Google says it was a 90s thing which apparently still exists. It's a crushed ice fruit flavoured drink that don't think I especially liked.


----------



## SparklingWater

wow cat farted on me. goodbye cruel world...


teensy headache. likely dehydrated. def haven't been drinking enough water.


----------



## SplendidBob

realisticandhopeful said:


> wow cat farted on me.


That is a sign of good luck here in the UK


----------



## Barakiel

For a long time I thought 'fauna' referred to plants. Dunno why it would always be paired with "flora" if that were the case, but calling animals fauna still sounds a bit weird to me. :um


----------



## Yer Blues

splendidbob said:


> That is a sign of good luck here in the UK


I thought it was gulls ****ting on your head?

Inspired avatar pic as usually fellow Bob. In fact I'm turned on.


----------



## SparklingWater

i don't know how to do this. i don't want to do it. but some things are cliche and accepted wisdom for a reason. so **** this ****, i'm done.


----------



## Nitrogen

Why are some avatars large now?


----------



## rdrr

roulette turn and then scoring a goal with my weak foot... not too shabby tonight


----------



## Blue Dino

This despair is making my ibs kinda flare up. And that is taking a toll on my appetite and as a result is taking a toll on my energy level and motivation to do anything.


----------



## SplendidBob

Barakiel said:


> For a long time I thought 'fauna' referred to plants. Dunno why it would always be paired with "flora" if that were the case, but calling animals fauna still sounds a bit weird to me. :um














Yer Blues said:


> I thought it was gulls ****ting on your head?
> 
> Inspired avatar pic as usually fellow Bob. In fact I'm turned on.


Anything ****ting on you is good luck.

Glad to hear I didn't dress up in the merman costume for nothing 



Nitrogen said:


> Why are some avatars large now?


They increased the size, just upload a new avatar and it will be that width.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Well how 'bout that...I really, really enjoy tending to my plants. I'm thinking about getting an orchid next...and gerbera daisies.


----------



## Wanderlust26

It's tempting but I don't wanna live in LA. Their pollution and drivers are just as bad over here.


----------



## twitchy666

what's new?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's amazing how negatively wired my brain is. The slightest thing I perceive as criticism even about the most irrelevant unimportant thing, and it completely ruins my mood.

I think I'll wait a couple more days, and then maybe make a thread that no one will care about lol to note any progress I make with getting out of bed. I might as well do something other than whine here I guess.

Seriously one of the most dysfunctional people on this site, I know it doesn't help me to compare myself to others but other people are like able to cope with tons of stuff despite their issues and I'm just like 'Well it took me just under an hour to get out of bed today, that's not four hours right?' (four is kind of uncommon but it happens, 2/3 is standard.)


----------



## SparklingWater

At some point I'm gonna be in a relationship with someone who absolutely adores me and I more than reciprocate. Sometimes I like to daydream about it and this morning is one of those mornings.

------------

They need to add about 20 moremoods to the mood options. I can never find what I actually feel lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I noticed the avatar size increased, so I thought maybe the profile pic size did too but it hasn't, I wanted a large Reaper playing the saxophone image lol.


----------



## Kevin001

realisticandhopeful said:


> They need to add about 20 moremoods to the mood options. I can never find what I actually feel lol.


This....there are a couple that I can think of. :laugh:


----------



## SparklingWater

^lol


I need to put more effort in. If I try and crash and burn, fine. Not trying and then feeling **** about myself is no longer an option.


Nobody is paying that much attention to you. The things you think everyone notices and sees very few do. Even if they do it's a passing thought in their full lives. They're not focused at all on you.


I hope my leg is just pain and not cancer.


I'm gonna have to go see the rest of my family at some point.


How can someone be so consistently angry every day?


I'm not sure if they're talking about me but I just don't care at this point. It's unlikely they are tbh.


I'm really not satisfied in going back to life and doing the same ****. I have to at least move towards what I want rather than just dead to my life.


I'm​ jealous kind of but he's not mine to feel that way. 


Need to use my skills to deal with this. Feelings are not facts. 


I'm hungry.


We are likely in over our heads with this. If we do my hair I might end up bald. So attractive lol.


Home wifi not working. My data is way over. ****


----------



## boymeetsworld

My feet hurt from the uncomfortable shoes that I'm wearing. But they look so good..


----------



## Mc Borg

****


----------



## SparklingWater

Oh god whyyyyy lol. Lord take me now ugh. Poo


----------



## SparklingWater

I don't know what will happen. And even if what I'm scared of does I'll get through it. Just like I get through everything. Stronger than I realize.


----------



## SofaKing

Unable to sleep. I can't shake the feeling of being irrelevant personally and professionally.

I know it doesn't matter in the grand scheme, but I hate it when those feelings really peak.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

I think it would truly be better if I was dead.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Crazy to think that I might be moving again this summer. The beaches might not be as nice over there, but at least I could surf more frequently with the bigger waves.


----------



## SparklingWater

I just ughhhhhh. This covers about 7 issues I'm having right now lol.

I need some good girlfriends to vent to and a larger support system. Ugh I'm trying.


Thank goodness the cat came back inside.


I need a new place to vent. I guess I can to my personal journal but I want to feel like someone might read and listen. Hmm. Too bad other forums aren't as busy as this one.


Supposed to spent time with my sister tomorrow. May cancel I'm feeling really ill.


Some situations you can't really win. Either way there will be pain. But life has pain. You can't avoid it. So you accept it and learn. And hopefully grow.


I feel sick to my stomach.


End a great day of eating with a clementine happily? No **** that. Crackers and jam. I want burgers and chips and tacos and everything. 


On that topic I'll look much better slim.


Oh god I'm learning a lesson on vulnerability and not shutting down and hating every second of it lol.


Reframe reframe reframe


Must find humor in everything. **** always goes awry when I take it too seriously


I hope I feel understood again someday.


I have to choose my attitude, not let circumstances run me around.


This isn't even what I want. How bout I avoid this dumpster fire lol.


----------



## cosmicslop

The poke bowl places around me are overpriced with mediocre quality fish. It doesn't make sense to me because all the other seafood restaurants are pretty good, including sushi places. We live near the ocean and have access to fresh fish. Idk if these people are buying the fish from some fish market in the middle of Kansas. These poke places think that having all these other add-ons like rice, toppings, dressings will compensate for the fish and justify price. Nah. nah. You make me feel like I'm catching a Margikarp in my mouth everytime I take a bite of that stuff. The best poke I had that's closest to the quality of how they make it back in Hawaii is from Costco. Properly sliced, not mushy, has the right amount of chewiness. None of that faux-artisan BS that is birthed out of trendiness. But I do have to thank the trend for Costco making decent poke.

Ok I am done whining :3


----------



## tea111red

TryingMara said:


> I think it would truly be better if I was dead.


i've been feeling this way today, too.....


----------



## Just Lurking

Why are some of these YouTube embeddings so big?


----------



## Kevin001

Just Lurking said:


> Why are some of these YouTube embeddings so big?


I know for me I can't see the regular youtube vids anymore so I use the url link and it makes it bigger.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> I think it would truly be better if I was dead.


Nope!


----------



## Wanderlust26

Do you ever shut up!? UGH!!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just Lurking said:


> Why are some of these YouTube embeddings so big?


You can't post youtube url links anymore without it automatically embedding into a giant video, can't wrap youtube links around text either. It's very annoying.


----------



## hayes

wHY AM I NOT ASLEEP YET.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh I hate when things change but​ fine. No choice anyway​ so might as well go with it.

Stuck between hating isolation but not quite being hello world here I come. Baby steps.


----------



## Mc Borg

Mc Borg said:


> ****


Still this.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I should probably get some sleep before my flight tomorrow. I'm looking forward to going home.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh need more to do than obsess. Feeling in the pit of my stomach. This is kinda the **** where the rubber hits the road with CBT. I've gotta seriously make an effort to focus on other ****. Do your vocal warmups. Read your book. Look for jobs. Look for apartments. Do mindfulness and therapy. Debrief convos. Look for car transport. Try to sell your car. Talk to pple who want to talk to you. Go see your sister. Walk the dog. ****ing do anything but sit and obsess. ****.

Never have I ever had it demonstrated _so clearly_ that my perspective, especially fear and imagination, can ruin amazing things so ****ing completely for me. Nothing has changed technically, but i _feel_ so differently it might as well be ashes. Clear as day. This all happened in my head and I've acted against my own interests by believing **** my mind made up. Just like this ****ing anxiety that has ruined my life. I have got to choose my attitude and perspective where I can and be mindful, accept and allow all else. Wow have never seen it so clearly. This is ****ing crazy. I want to crawl in a hole and die.


----------



## SparklingWater

From cat videos to proposal videos, not exactly sure how i got here but :crying::crying:


----------



## tehuti88

I've been thinking about it for a long time, and there's no way they can be making a living from that job alone. Despite their claims, they must be depending on someone/something else.

There's nothing wrong with being dependent, but everything wrong with lying about it and criticizing others in the same situation.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> some studies have found that, when taken as a whole, drawings can help to distinguish normal and disturbed children. One scoring criterion, for example is whether children draw fists, claws, guns or knives. Drawing monsters instead of people and writing swear words are both cause for concern, *as is drawing unusually* huge or *tiny people.*


I ****ing knew it!

That's hilarious.


----------



## Kevin001

Its crazy, when people see you improving they totally forget about your SA issues. Oh he is doing this he can't possibly be suffering.


----------



## SparklingWater

Can't help but feel i'm worse off for having found this forum. 


Well i'm gonna stop spamming this thread and get back to journal-ling personally like i did before. Wean myself slowly. Was fun.


----------



## tehuti88

Jeez...

http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/The_Deaths_of_Lela_and_Raymond_Howard


----------



## cybernaut

Did they change the maximum avatar size limit on this site? I've seen people with larger avatars. If so, then finally. All of these damn years.

They need to allow us to upload images as signatures now. Hopefully, no one won't f&ck that up for everybody, if so.


----------



## Andre

The mormon ad offends me as it does anyone who distinguishes one feeling from another.


----------



## Rains

If a thread is only a matter of months old, I don't get why it's rude to bump it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Funny how hating Trump now automatically makes you a commie sjw on the Internet. Even if you voted Republican on previous elections? Yeah, you're still a commie sjw.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I haven't been long-boarding or skating in a while and I would love to get back in the game. The problem is that my neighborhood has bumpy roads, and the nearest skate park is about an hour away.


----------



## Barakiel

acidicwithpanic said:


> I haven't been long-boarding or skating in a while and I would love to get back in the game. The problem is that my neighborhood has bumpy roads, and the nearest skate park is about an hour away.


I was trying to get back into skating a while ago too, my main problem was feeling awkward in the presence of people though.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I couldn't save my interior design work on the sims 3 which I spent two and a half hours on. *heavy sigh.*





error code 12, fewk yew!


----------



## Barakiel

@Persephone The Dread hey did you mean to turn off PM's? I hate to call ya out like this, but I was hoping of sending you something sometime.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Barakiel said:


> I was trying to get back into skating a while ago too, my main problem was feeling awkward in the presence of people though.


Oh yeah, understandable. I sometimes have that problem to this day, but once I jump in, I don't think about how frightening it is anymore.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> @Persephone The Dread hey did you mean to turn off PM's? I hate to call ya out like this, but I was hoping of sending you something sometime.


Hey sorry yeah, they won't be going back on for a while for reasons. You could send me it on skype though and I'll check later.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The dream I just had...I can't tell how much was external influence and how much was my subconscious trying to speak to me


----------



## Kevin001

I need to make a decision soon.


----------



## Overdrive

Mannn, making music is hard at the moment, feels like i've lost it. You told me there's a guy waiting us to send him demos maybe for a new vinyl release, just can't make some new projects at the moment mind is blank, totally. 

Sorry friend..., just tell him i can't be part of the game.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

OneLove21 said:


> Did they change the maximum avatar size limit on this site? I've seen people with larger avatars. If so, then finally. All of these damn years.
> 
> They need to allow us to upload images as signatures now. Hopefully, no one won't f&ck that up for everybody, if so.


Yes, the avatar size has been increased considerably. But there are absolutely no plans to allow images in signatures, sorry. I think signature images just add ugly and unneccessary clutter anyway.



Rains said:


> If a thread is only a matter of months old, I don't get why it's rude to bump it.


I don't think it's really a major issue on this site. Even if some members don't like it, the mods don't normally mind. Many other forums seem to have an extremely uptight attitude to bumping old threads. You would never get a violation here for petty things like that or, say, posting in the wrong forum, but some forums are very anal about that. They may close all older threads anyway to prevent necroposting.


----------



## Dissonance

I sleep normally and I still feel tired, mercy me.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

charlottelydea said:


> yes, the avatar size has been increased considerably.


thank u so much


----------



## kivi

Wow, I have been celebrating birthdays of people I like for a week. Especially, the last two days, there were three or two birthdays on each of them and tomorrow is my cousin's birthday.


----------



## Crisigv

Started a 10 day vitamin c serum treatment to help tone down my acne scarring. I do still have a lot of active breakouts, but hopefully the old scars go away a little. I really hope it works. I want to be comfortable in my skin.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh my God. Never buy this. *Ever.* It tastes like vomit in a bottle. uke


----------



## Barakiel

tehuti88 said:


> Oh my God. Never buy this. *Ever.* It tastes like vomit in a bottle. uke


:sus I don't think I'm "chardcore" enough to appreciate whatever that is either.


----------



## solasum

If he would just ghost me entirely, then I could stop waiting for a response and be at peace.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ok. One social outing a week. I have 7 days to set up something. Will likely be uncomfy and I won't want to do it, but I can handle it and may even enjoy it. Possibly lol.

Hopefully I can move it up to 2 or 3 a week in a few months. That will be all I need to feel I have an active social life and connections.

I'm learning to be more vulnerable. Hopefully I can shut down less and less. Scared to invest in pple.


----------



## Taaylah

I'm just really confused about life. What's the point of it? I think most regular people would agree it's to have a nice job/career, to be in love and possibly start a family of your own, things like that. But even people who have all of that, who've followed the stereotypical guideline of how life should ideally unfold don't seem that happy either? I'm just confused about what I want out of life. Every option seems boring to me.


----------



## SparklingWater

Omg I love my sissa. Sisters should always live near each other. Looking forward to many hangouts to come in the future. Didn't realize just how much I missed them.


----------



## feels

I think I should have rested my legs one more day. I thought two days was enough but I felt like I couldn't push myself nearly as hard today and I noticed when I was first started warming up jogging they were already uncomfortable. Eh. Trial and error I guess. It's just disappointing.


----------



## SparklingWater

I have got to learn to act apart from my emotions. If I don't feel like doing something that's in my best interest, I can still choose to do it. If I feel like eating something that's not the best for my goals, I can acknowledge it and choose to eat well. If I feel hurt (insecure, jealous, abandoned) for a reason that's not necessarily warranted, I can acknowledge my feelings, but still act rationally and treat people well. If I'm anxious or don't feel like doing something social or reaching out in order to maintain relationships, I can still choose to do it b/c it's in my best interest.

Adults choose their behaviors. I'm basically a 12 yr old. Life is about choice and is shaped by my actions. No wonder I feel powerless when I continuously bend to my ever-changing feelings. When I follow my feelings I'm scattered. One day I feel this way and go this direction, the next I feel the other. No real focus or progress. Now I see this is where values comes in. What do I value? Based on that I choose my actions. This is definitely my time to learn this lesson that I *completely* ****ing missed out on. Ganesha remove my obstacles, this **** feels impossible. It's like banging my head against a ****ing wall and embarrassing myself with everyone watching.

Also really cat? I touch your tail and you have to groom it? I'm offended.

I'm having a ton of memories come up that I've never necessarily shared with anyone. It's amazing how much of my life I've lived alone and not shared. People need people and I'm really learning that these days.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

Can get laser treatment to help with scars.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I really hope my dog will be okay and that it's an ear infection and not something bad.  

My parents thought he had a stroke, so we took him to the vet today. They didn't say anything about a stroke, but they said it could be one of three things - an ear infection, something that can fix itself or a brain tumour.

He used to get ear infections a lot, and he keeps rubbing his ear and shaking his head like he does with an ear infection, so I'm sure it's only that. It's warmer than the other ear and he wouldn't let the vet look at it. He is walking much better than this morning, doesn't seem sick and ate a lot, but I'm still worrying because I always think the worst.

I wish pets never got sick and could live as long as humans so I could have him and my other dog who died in December forever.


----------



## Mc Borg

My back is killing me.


----------



## truant

tehuti88 said:


> Oh my God. Never buy this. *Ever.* It tastes like vomit in a bottle. uke


This reminds me of a conversation I had with my friend. They asked me who'd buy something like this. And I was like ... "I would". :grin2: I used to drink all sorts of weird pureed 'health' drinks. My ex used to make fun of me about it.



Barakiel said:


> :sus I don't think I'm "chardcore" enough to appreciate whatever that is either.


"chardcore" :haha



Taaylah said:


> I'm just really confused about life. What's the point of it? I think most regular people would agree it's to have a nice job/career, to be in love and possibly start a family of your own, things like that. But even people who have all of that, who've followed the stereotypical guideline of how life should ideally unfold don't seem that happy either? I'm just confused about what I want out of life. Every option seems boring to me.


I don't think life has any point, purpose, or meaning. I find that lack of meaning very comforting. Nothing feels more oppressive to me than the idea that a person could live their life "wrong". Lack of a "point" IS freedom. It means you are free to define your own goals and to value the things you feel are important to you personally without anyone else really being in any position to judge you. If life had a predefined purpose, then there would be a right and wrong way to live it, your mistakes would take on colossal proportions, and there would be no true freedom.

You need to figure out where you fear is. Because your longings are probably hiding behind it. Most people follow the script because they're afraid to stray from the pack. But real living is an adventure, and adventures are frightening. If you turn away from fear, you turn away from life. Your purpose and your fears are usually two sides of the same coin.


----------



## SparklingWater

Hmmm. Feeling particularly sighey today. I need friends to hang out with. And a boyfriend. And so much more. God so many things to do. It's funny i glanced at the do you feel worthless thread. I haven't felt so in years so that's lovely. But I'm very worried no one will see my worth and I won't be understood or valued. I feel very replaceable and unimportant to others. Idk. Have more to work on there definitely. I want to be seen and loved. At least I'm more honest and real so the pple who do value me will see the real me instead of that fake **** i did for years. Sigh little victories.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Ew, got to wax my mustache again.

The struggles of having dark hair.


----------



## Kevin001

Really thinking about changing my diet.


----------



## eveningbat

Kevin001 said:


> Really thinking about changing my diet.


What would you like to change about it?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

We have no kitchen sink for probably the next two weeks, but I could see it being longer. So right now the dishrack is just sat in the bath, and have to do all washing up in the bathroom.

This reminds me of The Sims when doing some kind of challenge with limited money.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> We have no kitchen sink for probably the next two weeks, but I could see it being longer. So right now the dishrack is just sat in the bath, and have to do all washing up in the bathroom.
> 
> This reminds me of The Sims when doing some kind of challenge with limited money.


so what's up with the kitchen sink, Percy? doing the washing up in the bathroom seems like a bit of a lark.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> so what's up with the kitchen sink, Percy? doing the washing up in the bathroom seems like a bit of a lark.


Yeah just did it, and it's like two steps from the loo because our bathroom is tiny. I think I'm going to have to think of another system. My mum has been completely remodelling the kitchen (and the whole house really gradually,) for a while now so half the stuff has been in the living room since last summer or so and she wants the plastering done soon, and she's changing the sink so the sink was removed today. It is annoying because she's hoping this guy can come round and do it this weekend but tbh I have a feeling he won't be able to and next weekend is Easter so that won't be possible, I think it will be at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah just did it, and it's like two steps from the loo because our bathroom is tiny. I think I'm going to have to think of another system. My mum has been completely remodelling the kitchen (and the whole house really gradually,) for a while now so half the stuff has been in the living room since last summer or so and she wants the plastering done soon, and she's changing the sink so the sink was removed today. It is annoying because she's hoping this guy can come round and do it this weekend but tbh I have a feeling he won't be able to and next weekend is Easter so that won't be possible, I think it will be at least a couple of weeks.


I see. well, why not reinstall the sink until youve got concrete confirmation that the plastering guys coming like next day etc,? the current setup sounds really uncomfy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> I see. well, why not reinstall the sink until youve got concrete confirmation that the plastering guys coming like next day etc,? the current setup sounds really uncomfy.


I didn't take it out lol, or know it was coming out today, so we're stuck for now.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Anyone else ever wish that depression really was just a phase? It'd be nice if it could end right about now.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

Stop this life, I want to get off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I remember how cool this was. Every time I played the first Titanfall game, I'd take a break and watch the creatures walk around and just... Destory stuff.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I'm so bored with my look. I need a change.


----------



## Kevin001

eveningbat said:


> What would you like to change about it?


Need to eat more, I eat pretty healthy but I've been losing weight lately...not what I want to do.


----------



## Taaylah

truant said:


> I don't think life has any point, purpose, or meaning. I find that lack of meaning very comforting. Nothing feels more oppressive to me than the idea that a person could live their life "wrong". Lack of a "point" IS freedom. It means you are free to define your own goals and to value the things you feel are important to you personally without anyone else really being in any position to judge you. If life had a predefined purpose, then there would be a right and wrong way to live it, your mistakes would take on colossal proportions, and there would be no true freedom.
> 
> You need to figure out where you fear is. Because your longings are probably hiding behind it. Most people follow the script because they're afraid to stray from the pack. But real living is an adventure, and adventures are frightening. If you turn away from fear, you turn away from life. Your purpose and your fears are usually two sides of the same coin.


I don't think it has any point either, which I agree is liberating, I can do whatever makes me happy, but also confusing to me. I don't know what's important to me besides my family, and I don't know what makes me happy or what my 'passion' is. Nothing really makes me happy. I'm perpetually bored, even in a situation that should bring excitement or joy. So I guess this has more to do with depression than anything else.

I agree that there's no inherently wrong way to live your life, except for how I'm living mine right now: wasting it. My fear is the unknown. There's some comfort in guidelines and being told what to do (at least for me). And that I might not be able to attain what I want (because of SA). But at this point it's almost more painful being stuck, never changing than the fear of the unknown. I want to make a change, but I don't know how or where to start.


----------



## tea111red

this quiz told me i attract geeks. 

that was followed closely by yuppies. :lol


----------



## SofaKing

I'm half way around the world on an extended business trip, and I seem to be coming down with a cold.


Wonderful


----------



## Glycerin

FML.


----------



## 2Milk

She asked if I was okay. It was a slow day at work so I was just standing there leaning on a table thinking. She walked by and asked if I was okay. I said I was good. It's not the first time a girl asked if I was okay, but since it was her that asked now I can't stop thinking about it...
I just can't get this girl out of my mind. also FML


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I'll never _ever_ be convinced that Bugsy is a boy.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like my sister has anger management issues just like my mom.....living with two tyrants sucks.


----------



## Ender

Coming up on the 10 year aniversery of the suicide of someone I love.

Watching _13 Reasons Why_ not comforting.


----------



## SilentLyric

doesnt look good. getting less confident im getting this job. they are taking too long to call.


----------



## shyvr6

Probably just me, but I don't think the huge avatars look right with this forum setup.


----------



## mt moyt

this is so disgusting (vid about praying mantis eating a bee head first)


* *


----------



## Overdrive

mt moyt said:


> this is so disgusting (vid about praying mantis eating a bee head first)
> 
> 
> * *


I love those creatures, love the way they behave.

Another one :grin2: :


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

mt moyt said:


> this is so disgusting (vid about praying mantis eating a bee head first)
> 
> 
> * *


Natures ****ing brutal. Having your face eaten off alive, lovely.


----------



## Kevin001

She kinda looks like Lacey Chabert


----------



## Kevin001

mt moyt said:


> this is so disgusting (vid about praying mantis eating a bee head first)
> 
> 
> * *


Damn that was nice! :grin2:

Slowly chipping away.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> She kinda looks like Lacey Chabert


Well Ive just googled Lacey Chabert and after watching that bee get its face eaten off alive by that [email protected] mantis, I'd actually be up for facing the same fate, by having my face cannibalized alive by Lacey Chabert. >


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> Well Ive just googled Lacey Chabert and after watching that bee get its face eaten off alive by that [email protected] mantis, I'd actually be up for facing the same fate, by having my face cannibalized alive by Lacey Chabert. >


Lol....I was referring to this new chick I was talking to.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> Lol....I was referring to this new chick I was talking to.


I know lol

Try your best to get your face eaten off by her, my man. :wink2:>

Good luck.


----------



## tea111red

arghhhhh.


----------



## tehuti88

Barakiel said:


> :sus I don't think I'm "chardcore" enough to appreciate whatever that is either.





truant said:


> This reminds me of a conversation I had with my friend. They asked me who'd buy something like this. And I was like ... "I would". :grin2: I used to drink all sorts of weird pureed 'health' drinks. My ex used to make fun of me about it.
> 
> "chardcore" :haha


I usually love trying out weird drinks, but this one pushed my limits. It's strange too because the funky green drinks usually taste good, but this one... x_x I don't think I'm chardcore enough for it either. :lol

I think the only thing worse I've tasted so far was kombucha. I didn't know what it was when I bought it, and looked it up online only after I suffered through drinking the entire thing. Fermented tea. ;_; Yep, I'm not quite _that_ adventurous.

Oh! I forgot. I also tried a similar drink once (I think it was Suja brand) that had cayenne pepper in it. I think this was it...










The drink itself was okay. The cayenne pepper part was not. :shock


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tehuti88, I'm struggling to understand why the green one tasted so bad. lol

Maybe it was off?

I'd like to try it anyway.

There's not much I wouldn't shove in my gob tbh. lol

Anyway, I'm going to Warwick tomorrow, while my friend has keyhole surgery on her knee. They need to take a biopsy to see if she has a rare condition called PVNS. She almost certainly does and will require major knee surgery some time this year or early next, and even then, PVNS tumors are notorious for growing back. :frown2:

So while I'll be having a picnic on the banks of the river Avon, looking at Warwick Castle (I aint paying over £15 to go in the mofo) she'll be out like a light, getting surgery. :frown2:


----------



## Steve French

Finally got rid of all my debt. Man, every person in the collections office gave me three or four numbers of what I needed to pay. Morons. These people are managing my finances?. Of course you can't just do it with online banking or something. 

I'm a bit untrusting of the bank after the whole thing. I can't say they prayed on me too too much. The fault lies in myself. However, the way they went about things afterwards was a bit shocking. This damn right to offset thing. Not even a word of warning, cleaned me out. Maybe it's time to move to a credit union rather than a for-profit institution.


----------



## Ai

I love dorks... I really do. One in particular, but it's not a bad way to live in general.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

That was a weird feeling today. Having a water bug crawl on my neck...It's not even that i was afraid of it, it felt so weird though...

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

Life is getting too difficult. I don't like playing it anymore. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

Hmm simultaneously worried, but also don't give a **** lol. it'll work out regardless.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Women with odd/multicoloured hair has become so casual now that I'm seeing women that are likely grandmas with purple hair or streaks of pink, purple, & blue mixed into their overall blonde or whatever. Paradoxically if younger women fear grey hair they can join the trend of "silver" rebellion for lack of better phrasing


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Steve French said:


> Finally got rid of all my debt.


What a feeling of relief that must be. It's tough to live when all you're doing is working to pay for dumb mistakes on balances that are barely moving down or doing so at an absurdly slow rate


----------



## Crisigv

I think I need to see a chiropractor, or I need a new body. It takes so long to get up from the floor because I'm in so much pain.


----------



## Nonsensical

Crisigv said:


> I think I need to see a chiropractor, or I need a new body. It takes so long to get up from the floor because I'm in so much pain.


28? practically ancient, i'll start digging the hole so it's ready.


----------



## Crisigv

Nonsensical said:


> 28? practically ancient, i'll start digging the hole so it's ready.


Lol, shush you!


----------



## catcharay

As a woman going into an auto repair shop, I feel like the vulture behaviour becomes so apparent, it's laughable. Dude, just because I don't know your lexicon, I'm not dumb. My defence shifted to ice queen and he referred to me as 'ma'm', lol he got the point. It's a shame I couldn't be cordial all the way through, and I think I sometimes get too paranoid and overdo the cold in a passive aggressive way. He didn't charge an inspection fee which I found to be a victory in 'handling things'(not too weak). I really do hope I contributed to changing the culture, that it's not ok to take advantage of women who appear to be innocuous and 'not know anything' at first sight. Next time I will be assertive though, not give a cold vibe.


----------



## Kevin001

Hun? Is that a friendzone term?


----------



## Nonsensical

catcharay said:


> As a woman going into an auto repair shop, I feel like the vulture behaviour becomes so apparent, it's laughable. Dude, just because I don't know your lexicon, I'm not dumb. My defence shifted to ice queen and he referred to me as 'ma'm', lol he got the point. It's a shame I couldn't be cordial all the way through, and I think I sometimes get too paranoid and overdo the cold in a passive aggressive way. He didn't charge an inspection fee which I found to be a victory in 'handling things'(not too weak). I really do hope I contributed to changing the culture, that it's not ok to take advantage of women who appear to be innocuous and 'not know anything' at first sight. Next time I will be assertive though, not give a cold vibe.


They do it to guys as well if they don't appear to be the type that use their hands I've noticed. Not sure if it's gender as much as opportunistic *******s that try to feel out their customer to rip them off. Salesman act the same way, it's actually a handy trait to have in their work.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm going to cook for myself a hearty meal before going out to connect and be together with nature.


----------



## Amphoteric

Aww, now this is top notch gold seller spam. I play Wrath of the Lich King on a private server and a gold seller has sent me an ad of their services via in-game mail with 500g attached to it.


----------



## Blue Dino

Crisigv said:


> I think I need to see a chiropractor, or I need a new body. It takes so long to get up from the floor because I'm in so much pain.


Pain from a body part? Well that doesn't sound good though especially at your age.


----------



## Mc Borg

Conor Oberst will be here next month. Finally a concert here that I'm actually interested in seeing. Gotta cop some tickets.


----------



## SparklingWater

Avoidance makes me predict the future and hold tightly to what I know. I have to let go and embrace change. As my world opens up so will the pple I meet, the opportunities I'm exposed to, who I am and what I do. I've been on my own and locked away far too long. It no longer suits me and I'm having impulses to do things I haven't had in years.


I have to focus on self care and myself with a vengeance as this new stuff is happening. If I don't take care of myself I'll get lost again very quickly. I can only freely give to others when I'm ok myself.


I'm ready to choose my values and live every day with intention.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I consider it personal progress that Hannah's death scene in 13 Reasons Why made me feel so nauseous that I know I'll never do that to myself.

I consider it less personal progress that every episode I had to wonder how long it'll take the beautiful Katherine Langford to succumb and lose her 'average' figure (read: slim but curvy) and get Hollywood skinny. Usually takes actresses in a show about a year (See Cobie Smulders, Stana Katic, Jen Aniston/Courtney Cox).


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like I've been dealing with health issues all my life.


----------



## SparklingWater

I am not so special that no one will ever "get" me really. Get over yourself lol. And there will be an overlap at some point of pple who really get me and pple who absolutely want to spend their life with me more than anything. I'll just keep focusing on myself and expanding my life by working through my anxiety. I'll bump into him at some point.


----------



## Ai

Nonsensical said:


> They do it to guys as well if they don't appear to be the type that use their hands I've noticed. Not sure if it's gender as much as opportunistic *******s that try to feel out their customer to rip them off. Salesman act the same way, it's actually a handy trait to have in their work.


It absolutely is about gender (and opportunistic *******s.) It happens to men who "don't appear to be the type that use their hands" because it's a calculated measurement, on behalf of the mechanic/salesperson, of that man's "masculinity." Working with your hands is a decidedly "masculine" trait, by stereotypical standards--and men who seemingly fail to fit this bill (especially men who read as "effeminate") are pegged as easy targets in much the same way women are. Gender presentation (and, to some degree, sex) is the yardstick against which presumed knowledge, and therefore vulnerability, is measured in these scenarios.


----------



## Just Lurking

These debt collector calls intended for my phone number's previous owner...

I can't even contact them to tell them they have the wrong number (not that they'd believe me)... When I answer it, it's a computer message telling me to call a 1-866 number and to cite this ridiculously long numeric code. I've called them twice, but can't get through to a real person. Just a lot of beeping and static.

It's like, how do people even settle debt with you guys?


----------



## SilentLyric

i wish i could order a pizza but i dont have work yet (at least that totals 40 hours) so it feels irresponsible and id feel guilty.


----------



## firestar

I told him it was fine but it's really not. I won't be able to sleep tonight. 

No, no, no. No, no, no, no.


----------



## noydb

How can emotional pain be this intense, holy ****. I think loneliness will kill me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

noydb said:


> How can emotional pain be this intense, holy ****. I think loneliness will kill me.


Same. :squeeze


----------



## kesker

@noydb @SamanthaStrange

:squeeze


----------



## SparklingWater

Saw a few guys I was attracted to today. Nice surprise b/c usually i find so few men attractive. As I work on this anxiety stuff i like pple more and more. And thank goodness my options are opening cause otherwise I would stay single.


----------



## catcharay

Nonsensical said:


> They do it to guys as well if they don't appear to be the type that use their hands I've noticed. Not sure if it's gender as much as opportunistic *******s that try to feel out their customer to rip them off. Salesman act the same way, it's actually a handy trait to have in their work.


That's not entirely untrue, I think it's a combo of both also probably, my weak personality factored in and so I had to overcompensate with the passive agression (which I hate because I feel like an a**hole too and sometimes I misjudge). He was nice but his salesmanship was so non discreet - like a caricature , which made me think he knew I was clued on but wouldn't show displeasure, which is worse actually. You can't really blame them despite it being rackingly disgusting, you have to be assertive so it prevents that behaviour, and as long as you direct it to an outcome you desire then it's sweet. Actually that was the lone experience it was disgusting, so they aren't all bad. In general that's how I feel about them though :laugh:


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You told us to get the f out and I did, boy howdy! ...and I left my partner behind to get chewed.


----------



## ShadowOne

living alone...if i choke on something...im a little ****ed


----------



## Crisigv

Will I ever have one day when nothing hurts? Also, my throat and ear have been hurting all day. I guess I'm getting sick too.


----------



## Mc Borg

This makes me so happy.


----------



## noydb

@SamanthaStrange @kesker

:group


----------



## Kevin001

I really miss having a girl to spoil....sigh.


----------



## SparklingWater

Hmm. Even though it's hard for me and I feel terrified, doing these exposures is really exhilarating and gratifying. I guess I am an extrovert behind all this anxiety like i expected. I really want to be seen.


----------



## Karsten

I still can't get over the fact that they have a Women's Chess Championship... I can see segregation in physical sports for obvious reasons, but Chess? Seriously?


----------



## Memories of Silence

It's 2:30 AM, and I can hear something that sounds like a vacuum cleaner or a lawnmower, but it never stops. It sounds like it's a long way away, but sometimes it sounds closer. It's starting to annoy me because I don't know what it is.

It has been going for over an hour.


----------



## firestar

I wish I didn't know. It's selfish but I wish I didn't know. This knowledge is a heavy burden. And the worst part is that I can't tell anyone else because I'm sure it will just upset them, too.


----------



## Kevin001

Silent Memory said:


> It's 2:30 AM, and I can hear something that sounds like a vacuum cleaner or a lawnmower, but it never stops. It sounds like it's a long way away, but sometimes it sounds closer. It's starting to annoy me because I don't know what it is.
> 
> It has been going for over an hour.


I hope its over with .


----------



## shyvr6

Silent Memory said:


> It's 2:30 AM, and I can hear something that sounds like a vacuum cleaner or a lawnmower, but it never stops. It sounds like it's a long way away, but sometimes it sounds closer. It's starting to annoy me because I don't know what it is.


My guess is that it's a street cleaner.


----------



## tehuti88

> *Marmite may be brain food, study says
> AFP Relax News
> 16 hours ago*
> 
> In a world bitterly divided into pro- and anti-Marmite factions, lovers of the tangy British spread have found support from an unexpected quarter: brain science.
> 
> Experiments found that volunteers who ate a daily spoonful of the dark-brown yeast extract seemed to have higher levels of a vital neuron chemical associated with a healthy brain.
> 
> The reason could lie in Marmite's high levels of vitamin B12, the investigators say.
> 
> In a study published on Wednesday, psychologists at the University of York in northern England recruited 28 volunteers and divided them into two groups.
> 
> One group ate a teaspoon of Marmite each day for a month; the other ate a daily teaspoon of peanut butter.
> 
> The volunteers wore non-invasive skullcaps fitted with electrodes to monitor brain activity while they looked at a screen with a visual stimulus -- a large stripey pattern that flickered at a regular rate.
> 
> The Marmite group showed a substantial reduction of around 30 percent in response to the stimulus compared with the peanut butter group.
> 
> The work, published in the Journal of Psychopharmacology, sheds a powerful light on how diet can affect brain activity, the researchers say.
> 
> How Marmite worked was not clinically investigated.
> 
> But the presumption is that it boosts levels of an important neurotransmitter called gamma-amino-butyric acid (GABA).
> 
> GABA acts as a kind of brake on over-excited brain cells. It binds to neurons and reduces their activity, helping to provide balance in the brain.
> 
> Scientists have previously theorised that GABA helps to dampen fear or anxiety, which happens when neurons are over-stimulated.
> 
> The anti-anxiety drug benzodiazepine, for instance, works by beefing up GABA's effectiveness, and abnormal levels of GABA have been associated with epilepsy.
> 
> "This study suggests that eating Marmite is potentially good for you in that it seems to increase a chemical messenger associated with healthy brain function," lead authors Daniel Baker and Anika Smith told AFP.
> 
> "There could potentially be beneficial effects for people with some neurological disorders linked to GABA."
> 
> The pair said they were not clinicians or dieticians, so were unwilling to make any recommendations about what would be a healthy limit for eating Marmite.
> 
> "However, there is no evidence that normal consumption of Marmite has any negative effects," they said.
> 
> Compared with the same quantity of peanut butter, the team found that Marmite had around 116 times more vitamin B12, three times more vitamin B6, and nearly twice as much glutamate as peanut butter.
> 
> The new study appears in a specialist peer-reviewed publication, the Journal of Psychopharmacology.
> 
> Deemed a quintessential British food, Marmite has been the subject of a "love it or hate it" debate that has rumbled on for years, including a tongue-in-cheek campaign on social media to abolish the condiment.
> 
> One joke put around by detractors is thus: "I was in a good mood last week. I entered a competition and won a year's supply of Marmite -- one jar!"


https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/marmite-may-brain-food-study-says-041654428.html

I'm just wondering what prompted somebody to think, "Hey, let's do a study to see if Marmite helps reduce anxiety!" :serious:


----------



## SparklingWater

:frown2:

Why am I so bad at this? Ugh. Therapy is calling. There is something I've missed out on for sure. Really sad. I'm gonna be kind and compassionate towards myself, it is going to get better, but **** if it isn't really hard right now.


----------



## 2Milk

She's obviously trying to seduce me. 
I purposely parked at the farhtest back of the school parking lot just so i could eat my pizza in peace. Then a random girl parked next to me (made eye contact with me when parking) and now she's dancing just outside my car with hula hoop.

I want to look but...yeah i dont want to be weird. Anyway...back to eating.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I miss having friends, but I also can't stand most people, nor can most people tolerate me. Life. :sigh


----------



## calichick

I really like a guy.

Usually I try to withhold emotions surrounding potential love interests (however difficult that may be) just to prevent against future disappointment, but I really like him.

Long story short, this is a friend of one of my best friends.

We've only been on two dates, but one was a sleepover date that lasted 14 hours (from meeting time to parting ways). 

I like mostly everything about him and his quirks and the fact that he's dedicated to me and has respectable hobbies...

We have really great chemistry and I'm excited to see where it can go.

I realize that I can't get my hopes up too high, but he's special to me.


----------



## mt moyt

i was kfc's first customer today


----------



## noydb

mt moyt said:


> i was kfc's first customer today


Nice


----------



## mt moyt

noydb said:


> Nice


thank u


----------



## Kevin001

Why do we attract and are attractive to damage people? Its like no don't go for that "perfect" person go for the one that has issues. Been seeing a trend lately.


----------



## Cashel

I wish I was an anole. They're so majestic.


----------



## Just Lurking

Would it be possible for those 'Facebook friendship anniversary' videos to be any more *corny*?

Jesus f***.


----------



## littleghost

I should have accepted the extra job I was offered at work. They asked me to fill in for someone this evening and I said no. Why did I do that? It's because I would have had to fill in with a client. I get used to my clients and it's not that bad for my SA. But to have random clients for one session only, stressful without a chance to get comfortable. Still should have said yes.


----------



## Dissonance

okay then. What else needs to be done?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cashel said:


> I wish I was an *anole*. They're so majestic.


I thought that said something else at first.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Man, I miss playing Modern Warfare 2.  I loved the story mode so much. "Of Their Own Accord", "Second Sun", "Whiskey Hotel, "Loose Ends", "The Hornet's Nest", and "Wolverines!" Are my favorite missions from that game. Btw, this is in no order at all.


----------



## tehuti88

The Music Choice channel always shows this photo of Lesley Gore.










All I can ever think is, "It was _this big_!"


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

There's a hole in the wall.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I dreamed about rabbits and Leonardo DiCaprio last night.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

My spider bro betrayed me. Feels bad man.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I just really want a stack of pancakes with blackberry syrup. But I don't want to wake up everyone in this house with the clanking pots and pans. I'd feel like a huge d*ck.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went upstairs to make a snack at 2:30am & my mom was watching/listening to a 'Prohibition Preacher'. He was literally going on and on about all the problems alcohol causes like it's the only thing in the world that's ever caused problems in all of human existence. He quoted some passage that compared the sweetness of wine to some kind of poisonous snake and taking a sip was akin to being bitten and how that's worse than being killed by a bear or a wolf, etc. Apparently if you have one drink, then you'll have two, and then it's all you'll be thinking about and every night you'll go home and need four drinks per night and...Meanwhile, I, her son, loves me a good Porter and/or good Bourbon/Scotch & I work a liquor store(and used to manage one as well) and all the while I'm listening to this I'm thinking, "who turned the water into wine?", haha

"Yeah bring me champagne when I'm thirsty, bring me reefer when I want to get high"


----------



## acidicwithpanic

The way that almost everyone (not just people on the Internet but also people irl) has to turn every innocent and harmless topic into a full-blown controversial political argument is becoming annoying. It's like I can't discuss my new favorite TV show anymore without having some idiot nearby try to convince me not to watch it because the storyline goes against their political views. It's a fictional TV show, get over yourself. If your life revolves around politics that much, we can't be friends.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Why can't I shut up? huh?

I post some ****, then someone quotes me or replies to me, and then I'm like "Why the **** did I even post in the first place?".
But I keep doing it.


----------



## Dissonance

What's the max size my avatar can be? Someone help!


----------



## Kevin001

I can't believe I slipped up yesterday and had some sugary pudding and sprite! Ugh.


----------



## SofaKing

Don't know whether to die or retire...the pressure is too much for this one person to withstand. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

I think I've given all I can...I have nothing left...Difficult to breathe...I'm done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

Oh boy, not this again. Smh.


----------



## Jeff271

I could probably sneak over there and do that if it doesn't rain.


----------



## SparklingWater

Geez, need to lose this weight so I can feel and look my best.


----------



## kivi

New favorite plant to eat: Artichoke. Though, they're a bit weird. I am curious about asparagus too but I think they're harder to find here and don't know where to use.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I looked ugly during high school. I'm embarrassed to see my pics from back then.

And it's not just the face. My clothes are ugly too. I wish my parents had a better sense of fashion and advised me to wear better clothes.


----------



## mt moyt

i got this!!


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Dissonance said:


> What's the max size my avatar can be? Someone help!


Just got to http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=editavatar - It says there.


----------



## SofaKing

I can't survive this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I've been pretty productive today...now time to find a good horror film to watch or try to lol.


----------



## Dissonance

CharlotteLydea said:


> Just got to http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=editavatar - It says there.


Oh then I guess, I am terrible with size identification.


----------



## Jeff271

I did it and only one person saw me.


----------



## euphoria04

"It doesn't get Eddie Vedder than this."


^ Was a Youtube comment posted in a Pearl Jam song and it made me laugh way too hard :lol


----------



## littleghost

I've been watching Monk reruns because it amuses me to watch someone else face irrational fears. There was an episode where he went to New York City and was on the crowded subways and sidewalks. I'm so glad I don't live in a place like that. It would be a nightmare with SA. All those people. I've been in crowded tubes in London and I don't really want to go again.


----------



## Zoella

How fast can i get downstairs, get some food, and get back to my room without anyone seeing me?


----------



## Just Lurking

littleghost said:


> I've been watching Monk reruns because it amuses me to watch someone else face irrational fears. There was an episode where he went to New York City and was on the crowded subways and sidewalks. I'm so glad I don't live in a place like that. It would be a nightmare with SA. All those people. I've been in crowded tubes in London and I don't really want to go again.


I picked up the series DVD set on eBay and watched the whole thing last year.

Soooooo relateable, I really enjoyed it. Definitely recommended to SAers.


----------



## Kevin001

Zoella said:


> How fast can i get downstairs, get some food, and get back to my room without anyone seeing me?


Haha most of us know the feeling.


----------



## Flora20

About what should I eat for dinner today..


----------



## SparklingWater

Oh ****. Need to use a little willpower, but this will totally be worth it. I've seen the light!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Photobucket has gone full retarded now. It used to be simpler and have better effects for pics and now they've added all this flash ****, it crashes all the time and the effects are mostly garbage


----------



## Just Lurking

Well, _somebody_ cares.


----------



## Iced

AMD has more cores, but Intel is better.


----------



## Blue Dino

Rain finally stopped after like 30 hours. Should I walk my dog? It's 1am now and wet.



Canadian Brotha said:


> Photobucket has gone full retarded now. It used to be simpler and have better effects for pics and now they've added all this flash ****, it crashes all the time and the effects are mostly garbage


You just described Yahoo too.


----------



## Steve French

I went to a show yesterday. A good old nineties rock band, not so big of a hit anymore, but still somewhat well known. They posted a few photos of the event a little while ago. And you know what, they got the name of the town wrong. Not like a spelling mistake or anything. The name of a different town almost 1000 kilometres away, and nowhere near close in spelling or intonation. Fer ****s sake. PR man, have a quick little google or put the pipe down.


----------



## Blue Dino

Almost daily I run into a situation involving the blue car here. I always want to strangle that driver.


----------



## ShadowOne

Blue Dino said:


> Almost daily I run into a situation involving the blue car here. I always want to strangle that driver.


I dont get it. are they supposed to pull in closer to the car in front and left? I've never come across a setup like that lol

that seems like its asking for a bottleneck if one of the red lights gets backed up


----------



## Bbpuff

I really shouldn't of stayed up this late...


----------



## Kevin001

My little sister has pretty much passed me up in everything socially.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I used to dream about having dreadlocks down to my *** but in the end I'll be the low trimmed or bald black guy with a big *** goatee as I'm either going bald or will have a receding hairline at best. With luck I'll get the thick "old man" beard growth and max the whole damn thing out


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm awesome 8)


----------



## Jeff271

mcmuffins ([~] invented by Herb Peterson in 1972


----------



## Crisigv

Wish I had something I needed to do out of the house. It's gorgeous out there, and I'm stuck in here looking out the window. Tomorrow's supposed to be just as nice, but I'll be stuck at work.


----------



## SparklingWater

What is going on with me? I'm scared to let go and explore out of my comfort zone. Everything I want is outside my comfort zone, but it is sooo scary.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh. I'm gonna have to give myself a ton of latitude here. This is **** that I've believed for at least 2 decades or more and it's going to take a while to figure it out. SA is a *****.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

No, I suck.

Also, I'm going to sleep.

Good night.


----------



## Mc Borg

@geraltofrivia Banned for sleeping.

NOME 7. :cig Goodz' spitting _fire_.

T-rex vs K-shine. Let's ****ing go!

/battle rap nerd mode


----------



## SparklingWater

Hmmm if this is social stuff is so easy my mind is making it more difficult. Breathe, relax and just be real.


And so what. I can't think of stuff to talk about 24/7. Doesn't make me a bad or boring or **** person.


----------



## Equity

I like pretty colours.


----------



## Ai

It's getting to the point where it seriously seems like there are more alt/troll accounts than actual active members these days...


----------



## tehuti88

This one troll keeps coming back so much that I won't bother replying to threads by "newbies" anymore, no matter how rational they sound or how much I relate to them. Been tricked far too many times. That makes things really unfair for the actual newbies, unfortunately.



Ai said:


> It's getting to the point where it seriously seems like there are more alt/troll accounts than actual active members these days...


What's really weird is when the regulars seem to start turning into trolls. I have no clue how to react when that happens.

Lately I even feel like _my_ posts are becoming trollish. That's especially confusing. :/


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> Ai said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting to the point where it seriously seems like there are more alt/troll accounts than actual active members these days...
> 
> 
> 
> What's really weird is when the regulars seem to start turning into trolls. I have no clue how to react when that happens.
> 
> Lately I even feel like _my_ posts are becoming trollish. That's especially confusing. :/
Click to expand...

There are some members here who are clearly not who they claim to be. You can tell because their posts are inconsistent, and they just generally stir up s*** and post nonsense crap, baiting *real* members into doing the same.

That's what they do -- they toe the line without actually breaking rules and incite actual members into arguing with them and with each other, or into posting bulls*** right along with them. And all it does is clog up the site with hostility, or spam, or just trollish nonsense that turns people off.

Put together, their posts number in the thousands, too, which is why it feels so widespread. Add in the members constantly taking their bait, and it can feel like the site is more trolling than not.

This is literally a full-time hobby for some people. Think about how much time and energy you spend with your favourite hobby. *That* is how much time and effort some people put into it. They thrive on it. If they're reading this right now, they'll be lapping it up like gasoline to a car. This gives them energy.

The best way to get rid of a troll is to do the opposite and deprive them of attention.


----------



## Crisigv

The Leafs really know how to give me a heart attack. They're in the playoffs, what a great last couple minutes.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

So tired of never wanting to do anything.


----------



## fluorish

Guys disappoint me over and over again.. I think i might want to be bi curious but theres only one female i would like to do that with. I give up. never chasing anyone again. Might become saint.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

ugh... I should get off internet until tomorrow. 

I just made two embarrassing posts in two different places and I don't know how people are going to react(they probably would just ignore it which would be as embarrassing).


----------



## Blue Dino

ShadowOne said:


> I dont get it. are they supposed to pull in closer to the car in front and left? I've never come across a setup like that lol
> 
> that seems like its asking for a bottleneck if one of the red lights gets backed up


It's a very common road design in the U.S or at least where I live. Yeah courteous thing is to pull up as close to the car in front of you if you're that blue car. Often times cars would even slightly stopped a bit towards the left side of the lane to allow bigger space for cars behind to pass. Of course there are those drivers that are either unaware of just don't give a crap.


----------



## noydb

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm awesome 8) but noydb is even more awesome


Awww! That's so cute!


----------



## coeur_brise

Oh, I need sleep. My day plans are officially ruined because of my nocturnal misgivings/wild behavior, whichever. Now everyone will think I'm a lazy bum when it's really sleep debt that's the cause. Wait... no, I am a lazy bum,what are we talking about. I need someone to take care of me and feed me. Love meeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wish I wasn't so self indulgent but the simple fact is that I've been feeling so ****ty lately that I can't really help it. There's no one I can really talk to about this stuff, and it makes me feel utterly alone.

Anxiety really isn't the problem anymore. I still have social anxiety, but in a turned tables fashion as to a couple years ago, it's 100% overshadowed by my ever worsening depression. I rarely feel okay and during the few times I feel somewhat tolerable, I'm acutely aware of the fact that in mere minutes, every fibre of my being will be engulfed in crushing misery once again. I enjoy nothing and am constantly angry, ready to snap at the endless stream of people around me that don't have to suffer 24/7. My appetite is shot and I alternate between being unable to sleep and unable to wake up in time without having to force bright light directly into my eyes so that I don't pass out upon standing.

Even if people around me think that they're suffering, I don't care in the slightest. In fact, I appreciate it. I'd rather 'comfort' someone who is actively suicidal rather than constantly lament my own suffering - how people are constantly ignoring me, the fact that the only people that talk to me are either idiots or drug addicts, my laundry list of crippling shortcomings, anger problems, and the fact that the man I love (or anyone else for that matter) wouldn't give a **** if I was dead and rotting in the ground. 

Considering the fact that the few things that give me joy are seemingly unobtainable, all I really do is try to garner attention with basically everything I do. Do well in an OSU beatmap to impress people. Write some pseudo-intellectual crap on Facebook to convince people that I have a functioning brain. Make no effort to hide my feelings so that people will ask me what's wrong, to which I say 'nothing'. I mean, nobody cares anyway, right? Certainly seems like it. People I try to talk to just ignore me, even when I try my damnest to come across as a pleasant, intelligent person. It never works. Nothing ever does. This medication I'm taking is doing **** all, the supplements I take seem to be a waste of money, and the effort I put into friendships never ever ever ever goes anywhere. 

All of this nearly convinces me of the futility in continuing to live. I need a hug and somebody that really does care.


----------



## slyfox

Wish I had more time to dedicate to all of the subjects I want to learn in life. I often ignore those subjects feeling I have certain things I need to focus on more. The stupid thing is I end up not working very much on those things and with all the time I've wasted(SAS, playing games, youtube, reading horror stories, etc) I could've leaned so much in those "less important" subjects by now. Really need to start spending my time more wisely. Even if I think all my time should be dedicated to specific things, I should at least work on my secondary interests if that isn't going to happen instead of spending so much time on wasteful activities. Sure you need to relax and have some fun, but I waste whole days on a regular basis.


----------



## SparklingWater

Hmmmm. confused


----------



## CWe

Another day of misery


----------



## rdrr

I sometimes get random people adding me to my skype, and some of them appear to be regular accounts, but I always block and report them if they dont send a message also. Sometimes I wonder if its someone on SAS, maybe who ive lost touch with, or somehow they got my skype name through others.


----------



## kivi

I think I'm addicted to pickles. I eat ~190 g pickles every day for 2-3 days (I don't eat normal food that much though). :O


----------



## Mc Borg

ShatteredGlass said:


> *Anxiety really isn't the problem anymore. I still have social anxiety, but in a turned tables fashion as to a couple years ago, it's 100% overshadowed by my ever worsening depression.* I rarely feel okay and during the few times I feel somewhat tolerable, I'm acutely aware of the fact that in mere minutes, every fibre of my being will be engulfed in crushing misery once again.


This is pretty much my current situation.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Damn Ghost Recon Wildlands looks like fun.


----------



## TryingMara

Does that have to be so loud?


----------



## Karsten

TryingMara said:


> Does that have to be so loud?


Sorry, I'll keep it down next time.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh. If you have to spend most of your time worried about what he's doing, you need to let him go cause he's a piece of ****. Someone cheating or treating you poorly is never your fault. If they had an issue they should have left. That's entirely an issue with their character. Leave them and promptly take some time out and/or go to therapy to figure out why you'd put with that behavior. 

If it's all a figment of your insecurity and abandonment issues, take some time to yourself and/or go to therapy and work through that. No judgement, we all have our bags. In any case, I will never spend more than a moment wondering what anyone has been up to. Don't give me a reason to question it. I'll trust you, but the second I see any red flag I'm gone. I'm 100% in until you make it not so. Too old for that ****ery. Can't believe I used to put up with that manner of BS. Thank goodness for therapy and wisdom.


----------



## SparklingWater

From post a quote thread



ZombieIcecream said:


> "A person who thinks all of the time has nothing to think about except thoughts. So, he looses touch with reality and lives in a world of illusions." - Alan Watts.


I have so found this to be true recently. It's so strange to be doing all this SA therapy work, but not having a ton of other **** going on in my life. Hopefully I'll get everything rolling within the next few months. It's been great to have time to ground myself and find some clarity, but man i need a lot more going on. Thinking gets boring when you don't have a lot to do. Sheesh this month has been empty.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Just Lurking said:


> There are some members here who are clearly not who they claim to be. You can tell because their posts are inconsistent, and they just generally stir up s*** and post nonsense crap, baiting *real* members into doing the same.
> 
> That's what they do -- they toe the line without actually breaking rules and incite actual members into arguing with them and with each other, or into posting bulls*** right along with them. And all it does is clog up the site with hostility, or spam, or just trollish nonsense that turns people off.
> 
> Put together, their posts number in the thousands, too, which is why it feels so widespread. Add in the members constantly taking their bait, and it can feel like the site is more trolling than not.
> 
> This is literally a full-time hobby for some people. Think about how much time and energy you spend with your favourite hobby. *That* is how much time and effort some people put into it. They thrive on it. If they're reading this right now, they'll be lapping it up like gasoline to a car. This gives them energy.
> 
> The best way to get rid of a troll is to do the opposite and deprive them of attention.


Yes it's rather a dismal problem on this site like I said before, but unfortunately I can't see many members wanting to resist the temptation to respond to the long-term trolls because it just becomes too addictive   Oh and I just went to the grocery store, the woman at the counter laughed at me for some reason. I also got charged twice for a tin of sardines


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Me: *is happy*
Depression: you stop that
Me: *isn't happy*

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wish I could _Opt Out_ of life.


----------



## SplendidBob

Just Lurking said:


> Would it be possible for those 'Facebook friendship anniversary' videos to be any more *corny*?
> 
> Jesus f***.


No it wouldn't. Fortunately all my FB pics are ****ing absurd so it kinda works out in a weird "they didn't intend for it to look like this" way.



tehuti88 said:


> Lately I even feel like _my_ posts are becoming trollish. That's especially confusing. :/


:lol


----------



## Dissonance

Can I be a man who does not lust to care about someone? No? Well then damn me to solitude then.


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm in no rush. I'm interested to see how this unfolds.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Dude has the nerve to call women with makeup on "ugly" when he looks like Ms. Trunchbull off of Matilda. SMH.


----------



## Kevin001

Having friends is everything....

For all the girls I rejected in school.....feel like sh*t now

For all the people that ever asked me to hangout......feel like sh*t now

For all the social events I passed on in school.....feel like sh*t now


----------



## Bearyfluffy

I just withdrew from three classes last month because I was doing so badly so now I have no idea what to do this month. Currently, I stay home every day wishing days would pass by faster cause I'm also sick of living alone. I have no one to talk to, other than my parents but I only call them like twice a week? 

Geez.. I miss my mom.. She's overseas right now, will be back in June. That's so long from now..


----------



## Ai

I've never met anyone with a more beautiful smile...


----------



## mt moyt

I've been dreaming about finding money on the floor and today it finally came true. i found £5!! im so happy


----------



## SparklingWater

Ok. Nice little detour, but back to my senses. I'm not daydreaming. Too old for this.


----------



## Kevin001

Still the same, oh well.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I want to get ladybugs as a pet.  I found out you can buy them to keep other bugs away, and there are nice houses they can live in. They should be easy to look after.


----------



## noydb

I wish I had something to look forward to


----------



## SofaKing

noydb said:


> I wish I had something to look forward to


Agreed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ai

Why is it so difficult for me to eat breakfast? It's like I cannot physically force my body to do it... at least not without nausea. :serious: This is inconvenient.


----------



## Siya

I have throat ache several years. When's it going to end? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmicslop

Everytime I see a group of people blocking an doorways because they're having some conversation, or a group of people take up the whole sidewalk because they decide to walk side by side, I keep thinking there's some shepherd with his two dogs frantically trying to find where their sheep/cattle strayed off to. Well, they're right here. Collect your herd, my brother. They've strayed far enough that they've walked in radioactive waste and mutated to human-like looking creatures who do not understand human common courtesy. 

I'm so petty. I feel all I do when I go on SAS nowadays is to complain lol.

edit: I want some eggsluht sandwiches tho. Would I go to LA for brunch. Yes I would.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Unless this is a cruel joke, I'm about to win the relationship lottery. It's probably a cruel joke though.


----------



## ShadowOne

the cheat said:


> Unless this is a cruel joke, I'm about to win the relationship lottery. It's probably a cruel joke though.


Good luck man. I know the feeling of something being almost in reach but it slipping away


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There's this chicken place not far from here that's always packed out the door everytime I pass it and I was joking with my brother that they're putting crack in their chicken. There are a bunch of other takeaways nearby that are empty-almost empty always, but I just looked it up and apparently it's the best takeaway in the UK (I knew it was supposed to be highly ranked but what.) Lmfao, it's just in this random part of this really bad/infamous town.

Still






(I actually never buy from there though.)


----------



## ljubo

Ai said:


> Why is it so difficult for me to eat breakfast? It's like I cannot physically force my body to do it... at least not without nausea. :serious: This is inconvenient.


many have this problem, it becuse you are doing it too early, you are not hungry. wait some hours. move forward your food-schedule.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm. I just found out that a LM7905 voltage regulator is -5V output.

luckily I've found in the box an AN7805 which is positive +5 V at 500ma output.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

ShadowOne said:


> Good luck man. I know the feeling of something being almost in reach but it slipping away


Thanks! It's tough when you're a match with someone in the personality department but they're on another level in regards to physical appearance. She is even going to drive an hour, each way, to meet up with me...now I just gotta hope I don't throw up on her if it happens. Lol. Ugh.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

mt moyt said:


> I've been dreaming about finding money on the floor and today it finally came true. i found £5!! im so happy


wow. that's great your dream came troo. now, was it one of those awfull plasticcy ones? are you gonna keep or spend it?

last night I had a weird but pleasant dream where I was totally naked and able to levitate up in the air through the power of thought and fly through a busy city where the women in the street saw me and enjoyed the sight . lol . be funny if that came true. lol


----------



## mt moyt

KILOBRAVO said:


> wow. that's great your dream came troo. now, was it one of those awfull plasticcy ones? are you gonna keep or spend it?
> 
> last night I had a weird but pleasant dream where I was totally naked and able to levitate up in the air through the power of thought and fly through a busy city where the women in the street saw me and enjoyed the sight . lol . be funny if that came true. lol


:haha

but it wasn't a dream i had at night, its something i always hope for lol. i found £5 once outside a bar and I've been looking ever since. and it was a plastic note but i dont care, i spent it on sainsburys since i was on my way there. so i got paid £1 to buy a meal deal and a packet of snickers bites


----------



## acidicwithpanic

When the cutie in your class wants to study with you and you agree to, then what should you do to prevent yourself from ****ting your pants?

I'm ****ed.


----------



## ShadowOne

my doorbell sounds like a fricken fire alarm


----------



## SparklingWater

-i can help you move **** up and down stairs all day, empty the trash and all that, yet i don't feel like doing it at night when i have an early flight and suddenly i'm lazy. sheesh. everything's ok as long as i do exactly what you say, any deviation like i'll do it in the morning, its a problem. ugh.

-not looking forward to this drive or flight at all. misery.

-my phone isn't working. great.

-bills due. lovely.

-meh that was nice while it lasted. what the **** ever. i don't bother with pple for a reason.

-i really need to lose this weight.

-so much to do. work and apartment.

-and i am overwhelmed with the amount of stuff i have to do make progress. i'm tired and don't want to deal.

-need my rx filled. not sure how that's gonna happen.

-gonna eat a cookie.

-you can ****ing have him.

-ToM kicking my butt. and yay pd stain. 

-still need to go to atm

-still need to get hair done


Lol when you're in a mood all you can see is the ****ty stuff. i'll be better after horrible drive tomorrow. Wednesday can't get here soon enough. life is still good.

gonna watch casey anthony thingy.


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> When the cutie in your class wants to study with you and you agree to, then what should you do to prevent yourself from ****ting your pants?
> 
> I'm ****ed.


:grin2:


----------



## Just Lurking

Two days in a row, two girls who caught my interest... but I didn't speak up with either of them. I should have.

It's been so rare for me to take notice of anyone now or care for it to even happen, I have been so far removed from other people... and here it happens two days in a row. I regretted not saying something in either encounter, but I was totally caught off guard (like, _wtf, I thought these desires were lost, so what's happening here_). But, whatever. These things happen.

If you see someone you like, "_Say something; say anything._"


----------



## tea111red

i just had some trouble recalling where i went today......not good.


----------



## tehuti88

OMG. I finally (and accidentally) found an archived page of the thread where a user called me a c***. It's not the complete thread but I got to see about one page of the replies. (I was online at the time the original thread was posted, but got to see it by title only in the Recent Posts sidebar, and the OP's first comment only in their posting history. The thread itself had been made private by the time I clicked on it.)

It had been bothering me for ages that I never got to see the replies, and saw only the words c*** and landwhale being used as an equivalent for me. Nice to finally have at least part of the mystery solved, to see which users agreed with the insult (including two whom, to my knowledge, I'd never even interacted with), and to see the users who stood up for me.

Too bad more users didn't get to see the even more vulgar thread about me that was posted in response to that one. I've learned how to screencap by now and have some illuminating stuff saved.


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> OMG. I finally (and accidentally) found an archived page of the thread where a user called me a c***. It's not the complete thread but I got to see about one page of the replies. (I was online at the time the original thread was posted, but got to see it by title only in the Recent Posts sidebar, and the OP's first comment only in their posting history. The thread itself had been made private by the time I clicked on it.)
> 
> It had been bothering me for ages that I never got to see the replies, and saw only the words c*** and landwhale being used as an equivalent for me. Nice to finally have at least part of the mystery solved, to see which users agreed with the insult (including two whom, to my knowledge, I'd never even interacted with), and to see the users who stood up for me.
> 
> Too bad more users didn't get to see the even more vulgar thread about me that was posted in response to that one. I've learned how to screencap by now and have some illuminating stuff saved.


Did you use Wayback Machine or Google cache?

https://archive.org/web/

I notice on this forum since everyone is so young, the first thing people like to pick on is age. Like everyone is supposed to have their sh*t together and be perfectly mature and well-adjusted by 35 or 40, LOL. Then they will go after your dating/sexual history. If you've posted a photo before, they might ridicule your looks. So I'm never posting a photo for the whole forum to see.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> :grin2:


You must really want me to **** my pants then huh?

Jk.

I think she may have a girlfriend already though. :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> You must really want me to **** my pants then huh?
> 
> Jk.
> 
> I think she may have a girlfriend already though. :frown2:


Girlfriend? :O

This story just got interesting >


----------



## rdrr

acidicwithpanic said:


> When the cutie in your class wants to study with you and you agree to, then what should you do to prevent yourself from ****ting your pants?
> 
> I'm ****ed.


Put on those pampers with leak detection, metaphorically speaking.


----------



## Ai

the cheat said:


> Thanks! It's tough when you're a match with someone in the personality department but they're on another level in regards to physical appearance. She is even going to drive an hour, each way, to meet up with me...now I just gotta hope I don't throw up on her if it happens. Lol. Ugh.


I know that feeling... Or around six hours, in my case... ... I still don't understand it...

Good luck!



tehuti88 said:


> The thread itself had been made private by the time I clicked on it.


Threads can be made private?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> Girlfriend? :O
> 
> This story just got interesting >


I can still look though. >


----------



## acidicwithpanic

rdrr said:


> Put on those pampers with leak detection, metaphorically speaking.


Cool. I can look kawaii too.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ai said:


> I know that feeling... Or around six hours, in my case... ... I still don't understand it...
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you! She's driving here later today. My only goal today is to not throw up!


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> Thank you! She's driving here later today. My only goal today is to not throw up!


Congrats bro! I remember not too long ago you was thinking your life was over now look


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats bro! I remember not too long ago you was thinking your life was over now look


Haha yeah. This girl is so beautiful, so maybe I am actually dead and this is what heaven is like...similar to life on earth, but where good things happen. We shall see...part of me hope she cancels, cause I'm having a heart attack at the moment.


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> We shall see...part of me hope she cancels, cause I'm having a heart attack at the moment.


I hope not because we the people need to hear how it went.


----------



## Mc Borg

I have way too much free time to be wasting it doing basically nothing. It's time to make a change and be productive.


----------



## SilentLyric

wish I wouldn't think too much about what I want to eat and then put off eating and then just grab whatever. I wish food would be made for me but without paying for it.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm just waiting for my house to get some hot water again so I can brush my teeth and practice my speech a bit (provided I can stop myself from just laying in bed and mindlessy scrolling thru my phone all night, like usual..)


----------



## Kevin001

Sometimes I wonder what growing up in a nice family would of been like.


----------



## f1ora

im so hideous lol i wonder why i keep trying to look decent
just waiting for someone to shoot me when i'm not looking


----------



## feels

Man, this is stupid but I've been getting headaches for years now and my boyfriend was always like, "you need to drink more water". I was like WATER?! Essential for _MY_ body?! Yeah right, dude! But finally for the past month I've been drinking about 80-90 oz each day which is probably more than I've had in my entire life. Guess what? No more headaches.










For real though, I knew it would help but I genuinely didn't expect a complete 180 in how I feel. Now I can't get enough of this life juice. Haven't had a soda in a month either and I think I'm swearing them off for good.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I have no idea what I'm doing lol

This is the last lab and I feel like my lab partners hate me and can't wait for this to end.


----------



## Karsten

feels said:


> Man, this is stupid but I've been getting headaches for years now and my boyfriend was always like, "you need to drink more water". I was like WATER?! Essential for _MY_ body?! Yeah right, dude! But finally for the past month I've been drinking about 80-90 oz each day which is probably more than I've had in my entire life. Guess what? No more headaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For real though, I knew it would help but I genuinely didn't expect a complete 180 in how I feel. Now I can't get enough of this life juice. Haven't had a soda in a month either and I think I'm swearing them off for good.


What did you google to find that gif?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Kevin001 said:


> I hope not because we the people need to hear how it went.


It was a cruel joke. I never learn. Lol. Oh well.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

the cheat said:


> It was a cruel joke. I never learn. Lol. Oh well.


Seriously?! 

I'm sorry that happened. :squeeze


----------



## KILOBRAVO

mt moyt said:


> :haha
> 
> but it wasn't a dream i had at night, its something i always hope for lol. i found £5 once outside a bar and I've been looking ever since. and it was a plastic note but i dont care, i spent it on sainsburys since i was on my way there. so i got paid £1 to buy a meal deal and a packet of snickers bites


lol. well. I often have dreams about finding money like piles of pound coins. I've been lucky enough to find money outside quite a lot. the most I ever founds was £15. and have found tenners and fivers and pounds coins over the years.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

SamanthaStrange said:


> Seriously?!
> 
> I'm sorry that happened. :squeeze


Thanks lol it sucks but luckily for me, when you've past the threshold of misery, nothing can make you hurt more. I'll repeat this scenario again.


----------



## Ai

the cheat said:


> It was a cruel joke. I never learn. Lol. Oh well.


:O What happened?


----------



## Ai

I've changed my mind. This job is awesome. I got a bunch of free clothes and a cute purse today because they had minor defects. Score. 

Also, I think I did a lot better today.


----------



## mt moyt

KILOBRAVO said:


> lol. well. I often have dreams about finding money like piles of pound coins. I've been lucky enough to find money outside quite a lot. the most I ever founds was £15. and have found tenners and fivers and pounds coins over the years.


hahaha piles of pound coins. that would be amazing lol


----------



## SparklingWater

smh.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ai said:


> :O What happened?


It's hard to explain. Let's just say she used my feelings and attention as a rebound for a previous relationship, and waited til the last second to let me know. Lol people just suck.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

When you're craving In N Out animal style fries and cheeseburgers but live on the East Coast.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

the cheat said:


> It's hard to explain. Let's just say she *used my feelings and attention as a rebound for a previous relationship*, and waited til the last second to let me know. Lol people just suck.


Been there, done that, and yes, people do suck.


----------



## Crisigv

It was nice to have a heart to heart talk with my sister. I feel like we need to rely on each other.


----------



## Ai

the cheat said:


> It's hard to explain. Let's just say she used my feelings and attention as a rebound for a previous relationship, and waited til the last second to let me know. Lol people just suck.


That's rough.  I'm sorry.


----------



## tea111red

i walked out of one store because the girl at the desk had a valley girl accent. i didn't have the energy to endure hearing her voice in the hopes of finding something decent. 

:lol

i'm not nice, i guess.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I can't imagine why anyone would want to talk to me for any length of time, I am so boring and annoying.


----------



## funnynihilist

tea111red said:


> i walked out of one store because the girl at the desk had a valley girl accent. i didn't have the energy to endure hearing her voice in the hopes of finding something decent.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not nice, i guess.


You know, I'm old enough to remember when the Valley Girl thing started and here we are 30+ years later and it's still as annoying as ever.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would want to talk to me for any length of time, I am so boring and annoying.


nah....you have interesting things to say.


----------



## Mc Borg

SamanthaStrange said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would want to talk to me for any length of time, I am so boring and annoying.


Lol, no you're not. You're fun.

Apparently it's a pink moon tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> It was a cruel joke. I never learn. Lol. Oh well.


Hell at least you tried. A lot of guys would of avoided the whole situation so. Better luck next time.


----------



## feels

tea111red said:


> the mall is so exhausting to go to.
> 
> so much crap in stores, too. so difficult to find good, quality stuff. i go in knowing what i want, i just have a lot of trouble finding it....at least at a price that is not so outrageous.
> 
> i've written off a few stores for good now, i think. they just consistently sell crap.
> 
> that forever 21.......i'd never been there before, but i was desperate so i went in there. i don't think i ever will again, lol.
> 
> one store......i went in for 5 seconds and then walked out. :lol i could just tell.....
> 
> some other crap stores, too. some i didn't even bother to walk into. just LOUD everywhere.....drained me.
> 
> garbage.


Amen to all of this. This is why I end up wearing the same **** for years because I feel like I lose a piece of my soul every time I go shopping.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> nah....you have interesting things to say.





Mc Borg said:


> Lol, no you're not. You're fun.


Thanks.


----------



## SilentLyric

i need to be more grateful. i mean not of everything...but a few things...things that have brought me some joy in my life.


----------



## Zatch

This doesn't feel like it was worth 5 bucks. What a ****ty high.

Could've gotten that bag of lifesaver mints I've been wanting. Instead I bought a swirling headache sensation and lethargy. Go me!


----------



## feels

The gym is becoming a pretty essential part of keeping up my mental health.


----------



## tea111red

feels said:


> Amen to all of this. This is why I end up wearing the same **** for years because I feel like I lose a piece of my soul every time I go shopping.


lol, yeah. i felt like i had the life sucked out of me when i left. i usually do when i go to the mall. whenever i go there it's like going on a dangerous mission. i've got to go in w/ a plan for what i want so i can preserve as much of my energy as i can, lol.

gotta be good at shooting down those salespeople, too, lol. salespeople in stores i can usually handle, but some of the ones at those stands......sigh.....they are more aggressive. some of them have made me afraid to go to certain stores due to having to walk past them to get to the store i want to go to, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have 0 capacity for following a group conversation or multiple conversations in a group. I can't intuit how to acknowledge the person talking without seeming like I'm staring or glaring while simultaneously ignoring the rest of the group and whenever I look away from the person speaking I always get the sense they feel I'm trying to avoid eye contact. Most people just have a feel for this **** but for me it's like some mega equation I can never figure the answer out to which just increases my anxiety and makes me want to be avoidant to the extreme


----------



## noydb

I'm so absentminded and dumb. Not sure if it's fixable? I imagine it'll only get worse with age which is a terrifying thought... Ugh. It's not fair that I'm ugly AND stupid.


----------



## Blue Dino

This constant rising and fluctuating moods and anxiety is driving me crazy and wearing me out emotionally and mentally.


----------



## Mc Borg

noydb said:


> I'm so absentminded and dumb. Not sure if it's fixable? I imagine it'll only get worse with age which is a terrifying thought... Ugh. It's not fair that I'm ugly AND stupid.


You are not dumb at all.


----------



## noydb

Mc Borg said:


> You are not dumb at all.


Lol, trust me, I am! I'll tell you what I did over PM. Absolutely shocking :lol I worry for my future...


----------



## Mc Borg

noydb said:


> Lol, trust me, I am! I'll tell you what I did over PM. Absolutely shocking :lol I worry for my future...


Well then you _did_ something dumb then.  I really don't think that you're anywhere close to being dumb.


----------



## SparklingWater

Pants. Really necessary? Ugh fine.


I'm scared of change but yet it comes.


Finally got my car. Pleasant end to **** month and moving! So going to a few immediate hiring events next week. I'll take a ****ty job til i find s/t better. Then get my place. Get settled in therapy, get situated in a choir or 2, at least 1 weekly meetup and/or hobby plus something active. After that's settled I really want to start dating soon. Outside of weight loss that's my 3-6 month timeline. Also, will definitely be saving for flying lessons.


did i say i hate change. why do pple lose interest. how does s/t so amazing become so blah so soon. wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm think I'm getting sick.  I have a sore throat, I've had it since yesterday. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff271

waffles?


----------



## Kevin001

Even the so called "losers" in high school are still doing better than me. Most people figured I would be doing more with my life. I guess they only saw the outside not the inside.


----------



## Kevin001

It sucks when new people come into town and ask for directions....I can't give directions to save my life....so awkward.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

We know each other! He’s a friend from work!


----------



## firestar

I watch The Americans with my dad but I actually have no idea what's going on and I don't care enough to catch up on it. So I just sit and surf the web.

I don't even know why I'm doing this. He doesn't really need me to be here. But he likes having company while he's watching TV. So that's what I do.


----------



## komorikun

Sort of creepy how posts get deleted or edited very quietly with no notice.


----------



## SparklingWater

yea. is it ok for me to just admit i'm not healthy enough for this? i need someone to help me through this.


----------



## mt moyt

youtube ads are really starting to bother me


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> Did you use Wayback Machine or Google cache?
> 
> https://archive.org/web/
> 
> I notice on this forum since everyone is so young, the first thing people like to pick on is age. Like everyone is supposed to have their sh*t together and be perfectly mature and well-adjusted by 35 or 40, LOL. Then they will go after your dating/sexual history. If you've posted a photo before, they might ridicule your looks. So I'm never posting a photo for the whole forum to see.


Neither of those sites has it archived, it seems. It came up in a Google search but was on some weird archive site I've never heard of. I found it while doing a search for another user who I know disliked me. (Ironically, that user indirectly defended me in the thread...must not have known who I was, yet.)

I've been ridiculed for my age and other things, though mostly for my weight. The funny thing is that I've never once posted a full-body shot where anybody can see my size. All the insults I get are based merely on how I've described myself. Some users refuse to believe my stories of my social woes, but when it comes to my weight they're willing to take my word for it. :lol



Ai said:


> Threads can be made private?


I think this is usually what happens instead of a thread outright being deleted. You click on it and it says something like, "You do not have permission to access this page" instead of "Invalid thread specified." I think the moderators make some problem threads private so only they can see them, maybe to review them when complaints are made against users?--not sure. :con


----------



## TheSilentGamer

random girl from my class: hey do you want to sit together during class?
me: sure
*class starts, I walk over and sit next to her*
her: umm why are you here go away you're so annoying

alrighty then


----------



## tehuti88

(Not proofed, so there might be edits made to this later. Long whiny self-centered post, so anyone who tries slogging through it was warned.)

Made the mistake of browsing around DeviantArt. I used to post my writing there way back when, and at any one time had approximately one reader, who always eventually lost interest. -_- One of the most recent ones (i. e., a few years ago) was someone who had some interests in common with me (I think she had Asperger's, too), and I'd hoped so badly that we could be friends, but for some reason it just never worked out. She wrote stories, but she was also an artist, and a lot more outgoing than I am. So she got lots of attention for her art (I have no drawing talent, so could never get an audience that way), and her stories got attention because she was very outspoken in a writing group on the site (I'm too discouraged by the utter lack of attention my writing gets to participate in such groups...even back when I used to review/comment on other people's work, they would never return the favor, and would in fact get irked when I corrected their spelling/grammar, even though they'd ASKED for it and even though I was ALWAYS polite and ALWAYS pointed out the good things, too).

A while back she commented on my page, asking how I was. I saw a possible opportunity for us to get back in touch, and answered truthfully, that I hadn't been doing well. I figured that would be an opening for her to ask what was wrong and maybe we'd start talking, right?...nope. All she said was, "Oh, I hope you feel better soon!  "...and that was it.

I don't know why I bother.

I saw that I belong to a group about Egyptian fantasy works. Browsed other people's items a bit. One person did an art dump of all these different Egyptian gods and apparently they're working on a webcomic. Lots of fans and adoration from others. I faved the art but didn't comment. Why bother? Nobody cares if I'm a fan (I used to adore others' work on that and other sites, and showered them with positive attention, and wanted to befriend them and talk about their work, but they were too busy being friends with all their other followers to bother with me--in fact, at least two of them were INCREDIBLY hurtful when I expressed sadness after they failed to reply to me long after they _promised_ they would...it's like the very thought of me wanting to be their friend is insulting  ), and I have no talent that anyone else is interested in. I can't draw, and nobody wants to read my stupid long crappy stories. And even though I belong to some groups, I'm too afraid to ever contribute to them because of past experience.

At the moment, for example, I'm most obsessed with the characters/plotlines of my Minot spinoff series, and wish so much I could draw attention to them by posting to relevant groups and finding likeminded writers (whose work I would shower with attention), but I KNOW how it would turn out. "OMG, how _dare_ you write a character with DID! You don't have DID yourself, so you don't know what it's like. Stop trivializing our problems just so you can write something for fun! You're probably getting it all wrong anyway!"

This is what I've learned online. *Writing about something you have no firsthand experience with is always seen as "trivializing" or "appropriating" something you must know nothing about. *You can only write about such things if you have firsthand experience, it seems. Never mind that I have an entire library and have done years of research and always try to write with respect and without "trivializing" anything...that doesn't count if you don't "belong."

This happened with my Manitou Island stories. Yeah, most of the few people who bothered commenting seemed to like them. And this included one or two people who claimed Ojibwa descent. But there was the group of people who never read the stories and just _heard_ that I liked to write them. "OMG, how _dare_ you write stories making use of our culture! Appropriating it for your own amusement! Stop trivializing our culture just so you can write something for fun! You're probably getting it all wrong anyway!"

I haven't gotten this reaction for my Egyptian writing, but that's probably only because except for niche groups, the religion hasn't been practiced in thousands of years. I'm sure it'd offend _somebody_ if I advertised myself widely enough, though.

Etc. etc. etc....other people make use of these themes and characters and plots and draw in tons of readers and fans...meanwhile I get one compliment maybe every 5-10 years (I'm not exaggerating), from somebody who never contacts me or comments on anything ever again and isn't in the least bit interested in being my friend, and the rest of the tiny bit of attention I get is either people sniping about my use of adverbs or exclamation marks or italics or prologues (this is why I don't bother with writing forums anymore, it's all about murdering your darlings, it's NEVER about writing for the joy of it), or from people complaining that I'm "getting it wrong" and being offensive by "appropriating" their culture or disorder or whatever...and meanwhile they've never read a word I've typed.

I haven't mentioned, have I, the adult anthro-oriented serial I have posted online...I saw I was getting some hits from a furry forum or some such, and went to check it out. Was it new readers/fans? Nope. It was a bunch of furry _haters_ ridiculing my work. It was set in ancient Egypt, so they were smirking about how surely there were some smutty Anubis or _Mummy_-fanfic scenes in it or something. Is Anubis anywhere in that story? Of course he isn't. About _The Mummy_?--I think it's one of the stupidest movies ever made, and there was no mummy in my story, either. Yet more people who hadn't read a single word of my work but they sure had lots of criticism for it.

Ridicule seems to be the only type of attention my work is made for.

The only work of mine that ever consistently seemed to draw any positive attention was my adult writing on an adult writing site..._lots_ of hits. (Well, at least compared to _every single other thing_ I've ever written. For me, 10-20 hits is a lot; more than that is amazing.) But very few ratings, and even fewer reviews. Pretty sure the number of hits is only because it's smut--I can only _hope_ that the hits meant people were enjoying it; maybe they weren't. And even there I got a few haters, downrating my stories within *one minute* of them being posted (again, not exaggerating--I had one(?) lovely user who went through my dozens of stories and did that repeatedly), grousing that maybe I should write less and I'd get more readers (um, I don't see YOU offering to read...?), saying that my story about a guy visiting a prostitute wasn't very "romantic" (WTF??), etc. etc. etc....

(You can't reply to reviews on that site, either, so there's no way to cultivate a friend-/readership even IF somebody is encouraging...)

I posted ONE story on Literotica and it got warm reviews and I was so happy...then I was too scared to ever post anything more, because my other stories are much different, what if they hated the next story?--I had _that_ happen on another writing site, too. Guy loved my first story, had nothing but praise. Comment on my second story?--*"There is nothing about this that is even remotely good."* (Quote/unquote.)

I don't understand how some people get SO much love and adoration from fans--even writers, when I know that it's incredibly difficult to get readers on the Internet, but I see other writers who not only don't understand spelling/grammar/basics of storytelling, but don't ever finish anything either, get loads of return readers who stay with them for years. What do those people have that I don't? The only thing I can think of is networking--they're far more social and outgoing than I am, they have far more friends, they toot their own horns. But that can't be the only thing. Because I USED to be the same way...I used to toot my own horn, and reach out to likeminded writers...until years and years of criticism, rejection, and especially ignoring wore me down into the coward I am today.

I still do the writing. I still even occasionally post it. But what's the point. Nobody cares. I pour my heart into it and nobody cares but me, and I can't understand what I'm doing wrong, why I can't keep even just _one_ reader. -_-

(No offense but I don't want any advice on how to write better, or to write something different. I already know how to write, a lot better than some people who get slews of readers. And I tried writing something different even though I hated writing it, because it was a theme other people tend to love--that was the very story that got the "nothing even remotely good" comment. *I write what/how I write, because it's what/how I love to write.* But nobody else loves it, and that's what's killing me.)

Tl;dr...saw lots of talented artists and writers of the exact same stuff I write, getting tons of attention on DeviantArt...reminded yet again that I'm never going to be good enough, I'm never going to get even a fraction of the same attention they do. Feel like crap now. -_-


----------



## Uniqueme

The anxiety never ends , never.


----------



## shyvr6

tehuti88 said:


> I think this is usually what happens instead of a thread outright being deleted. You click on it and it says something like, "You do not have permission to access this page" instead of "Invalid thread specified." I think the moderators make some problem threads private so only they can see them, maybe to review them when complaints are made against users?--not sure. :con


Yes, the bad threads are moved to the Storage forum where only the staff can view them.


----------



## Introvert 5634

Lets Beat Social Anxiety said:


> For me, I'm thinking about how soaked I'm gonna get when I go pick up my girlfriend from work in an hour. It's rainy season in Thailand right now, and I have a motorbike...no car.
> 
> Rain coat on and hope it doesn't soak through this time!
> 
> What's on *your* mind?


Hoping to improve my interview skills, which means improving my people skills with strangers


----------



## komorikun

Some dog lunged at me as I walked by it and the owner. Someone should shoot it. I hate big dogs.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Some dog lunged at me as I walked by it and the owner. Someone should shoot it. I hate big dogs.


 I don't know if I've ever been lunged at by a big dog (I've heard someone say they "had to pee like a big dog" but that's a different story). I've been lunged at and bitten by little dogs a lot more. Big dogs either wag their tails and want to be petted by me or they completely ignore me. A little dog will see me 50 feet away and yap at me and try to break it's leash. :lol


----------



## SparklingWater

just started drifting off to sleep. dog snore scared the hell out of me. i'm awake!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Ah hell teammates! 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh. Who's the most pathetic? Me. Ugh. Is my stomach hurting from the sheer breadth and depth of my patheticness or end of my ToM lol? World will never know. Cringe.


So much to do tomorrow. If i do 3 tasks i'll be happy.


Man i wants to eat.


----------



## SofaKing

realisticandhopeful said:


> yea. is it ok for me to just admit i'm not healthy enough for this? i need someone to help me through this.


It takes a stronger person to ask for help. Get it if you need it, no shame.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

It seems that I always get left abruptly in the middle of a conversation. If you don't want to talk to me, just say. Maybe that's not the case? But it feels like it sometimes.


----------



## Amphoteric

It has snowed again :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gotta prioritize


----------



## Blue Dino

My brand new computer looks to be defective. I don't look forward having to deal with customer service. It's gonna be a hassle. Chances are they will find nothing wrong on their end and I will end up stuck with a broken computer. I should've let someone build me a custom one like I originally planned.


----------



## coeur_brise

@Blue Dino, custom is the way to go. Plus people who build custom are way more excited to do so. Customer service sucks. :/

.....I want to learn more Arabic, but the only guy who's willing to teach me is someone who wants to get into my pants and I'm just not sure about that. Sigh. There's too many dialects and I become dyslexic just looking at the alphabet. Double sigh. But u get someone in your pants! ...no, just no. They'd stop teaching me Arabic by then.


----------



## 2Milk

He's uglier than me! 
I always thought I didn't have a chance with her, because I'm ugly but he's uglier than me. wtf! 
smh


----------



## Blue Dino

One of my housemates disappears randomly a lot for long stretches. This time, she disappeared for 3 weeks and all of a sudden she just showed up home at 1am, with a brand new hairstyle. Her new hair kind of looks like a cheese wedge. :lol

I stole some of her food too when she's gone. Hope she doesn't notice. But had I not, they would've been spoiled regardless. So I did the right thing maybe.



coeur_brise said:


> @*Blue Dino* , custom is the way to go. Plus people who build custom are way more excited to do so. Customer service sucks. :/


Yeah too bad the only person who can do it for me, it will probably take a long time for it to happen. Ehh.


----------



## nekineko

I have to leave for work in less than 6 hours... why am I still awake?


----------



## Rains

Overwhelmed by my procrastination.


----------



## Kevin001

I can be as nice as possible and still be labeled as a bad guy....oh well.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Some dog lunged at me as I walked by it and the owner. Someone should shoot it. I hate big dogs.


This is why I avoid animals never know how they will react. I mean I thought most pet owners trained them? Guess not.


----------



## Just Lurking

WillYouStopDave said:


> komorikun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some dog lunged at me as I walked by it and the owner. Someone should shoot it. I hate big dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I've ever been lunged at by a big dog (I've heard someone say they "had to pee like a big dog" but that's a different story). I've been lunged at and bitten by little dogs a lot more. Big dogs either wag their tails and want to be petted by me or they completely ignore me. A little dog will see me 50 feet away and yap at me and try to break it's leash. :lol
Click to expand...

Likewise. I walk a lot, and I see probably an average 2-3 dogs each trip. By far the most grief I've caught from dogs has been from the little ones. I can only remember one big dog ever reacting much to me (and I'm not sure it was so much hostile as it was curious or excited).

The little ones, on the other hand... Overgrown rodents... Maybe they sense my dislike towards them (I've gotten to a point where I just can't stand dogs at all).

I agree that any dog that even attempts to attack someone should be put down.

Most 'big dog' walkers have the sense to keep space between their dog and other pedestrians. Often, they'll step right off the sidewalk. There's one guy around here I see a lot walking a Rottweiler, and he'll cross all the way to the other side of the street (the dog itself has always looked pretty docile, which is saying something considering the breed).

As for those little ones that get hostile with me... I'd just as soon step on their head (and maybe the owner's head, too).


----------



## eveningbat

Kevin001 said:


> Need to eat more, I eat pretty healthy but I've been losing weight lately...not what I want to do.


Losing weight is not necessarily because of the food choices, there may be other factors, too. Please take a good care of yourself.


----------



## Kevin001

eveningbat said:


> Losing weight is not necessarily because of the food choices, there may be other factors, too. Please take a good care of yourself.


Its the food, lol. I burn ALOT of calories daily. I'm fine though been eating more carbs .


----------



## littleghost

I'm thinking about the phone calls I have to make to make appointments for the medical and dental things I need done. I don't know what's worse, making the phone call to make the appointment, or going to get it done. Been putting things off for a long time, and now I have at least three things that need to be done. Bother.


----------



## komorikun

karenw said:


> You must have startled it, that's when they do that. That's like saying big kids or big adults should be shot. My dog lunges at cyclists as they are speeding past.
> 
> You can't just blame the dog.


No, I did not startle it. I was walking normally and on the owner's side. It should be shot.


----------



## f1ora

I'm cold
There's a woman I'm unfamiliar with in the house. Can't go upstairs to eat bc of her. My house is my comfort zone.....no outsiders allowed
I don't wanna pick up my brother, I hate being seen on the road. Kids at his school are disgusting -- all middle schoolers are disgusting.


----------



## Kevin001

karenw said:


> That's extreme, it didn't attack you. If it isnt extreme dogs would be getting shot at all of the time. I'm sure it would be a different story if a cat had done something wrong. If a person starts an argument should they be hung?


Be shot is overkill but I think she mean't there should be some repercussions. The owner needs to get that dog trained if it can't act right in front of people.


----------



## komorikun

Maybe that big dog will eat a small child in the near future.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Fergie's Disgusting Lumps


----------



## KILOBRAVO

If someone you once considered good proves to be unfaithful and doesn't care about your emotions even though they seem to pretend to you they do, don't let them continue to leave you hanging on their false promises for as long as i allowed her to do while they pursue their own self-absorbed interests.

You need to seriously think about getting rid of them before they can have more chance to waste your time and break your heart more than they already have done. 

Only give your perseverance, devotion, and trust to those who truly are deserving of it. I can rest easy at night knowing I was true.


----------



## SofaKing

Hmm...adding "peeing out my butt" to my 13 hour flight. This ought to be good. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

karenw said:


> That's extreme, it didn't attack you. If it isnt extreme dogs would be getting shot at all of the time. I'm sure it would be a different story if a cat had done something wrong. If a person starts an argument should they be hung?
> 
> I guess a cat should be shot for crapping on anyone's lawn if & when it feels like it lol.


It tried to attack me. The owner held it back. It's a vicious dog.

Big difference between a cat crapping on a lawn and a big dog trying to bite someone for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## slickyabra

I wonder if he's gonna talk to me. Maybe he's already going with someone else and won't be alone. Maybe he isn't even going. I just want him to approach me once and the rooms are small enough to bump into each other pretty often. He's probably just gonna come for twenty minutes and leave once he gets what he really came for.


----------



## Pongowaffle

For a decent looking girl in her early 20s and a seemingly a huge social life base on her social media, she sure is home a lot.


----------



## tehuti88

Wondering if I should start that thread. I'd make it a little more general than my original intention, so more people would be able to reply.

But that would still mean I'd have to create it, I'd be the one responsible for it if it fails, and I might end up being the only person posting in it, which is always really embarrassing.

_But_, I really want such a thread to blither in. I just don't want to be the only one blithering. :/


----------



## mt moyt

depression was hard today, barely worked on my dissertation. i only have 12 days left to write 5600 words and prepare a presentation. please i need motivation


----------



## That Random Guy

*...*

Why can't Windows be less intrusive and more stable...


----------



## forever in flux

mt moyt said:


> depression was hard today, barely worked on my dissertation. i only have 12 days left to write 5600 words and prepare a presentation. please i need motivation


Can you get hold of any ADHD meds? That could crush your depression temporarily and help you stay motivated.

What are you studying? What's the dissertation about?


----------



## mt moyt

Barry bin Laden said:


> Can you get hold of any ADHD meds? That could crush your depression temporarily and help you stay motivated.
> 
> What are you studying? What's the dissertation about?


i dont know much about meds, could i get it over the counter at a pharmacy? i could try asking them if its normal for pharmacies to stock them.

I'm studying econs, and I'm doing a paper on the role of agriculture on poverty in developing countries. ( undergrad) I'm not expecting a good mark, since i didn't go the econometrics route - can't understand it lol
but i would like above 50% at least for a 2.2


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm going to be ok. Not today or in the next few weeks, but absolutely in the long run. Everything always works out in any case.


----------



## forever in flux

mt moyt said:


> i dont know much about meds, could i get it over the counter at a pharmacy? i could try asking them if its normal for pharmacies to stock them.
> 
> I'm studying econs, and I'm doing a paper on the role of agriculture on poverty in developing countries. ( undergrad) I'm not expecting a good mark, since i didn't go the econometrics route - can't understand it lol
> but i would like above 50% at least for a 2.2


It depends where you live but in most countries you won't be able to get effective ADHD meds from a pharmacy without a prescription.

I was thinking you could try asking other students but I don't know where you'd start tbh and I suppose SA would make that very difficult.

That's rough dealing with depression when you're trying to work on your dissertation. I hope it eases up soon and feel more motivated tomorrow 

Maybe some caffeine pills could help you get a couple of hours in at least. Say 50 - 100mg depending on your tolerance, don't overdo it obviously or your anxiety might bite you in the ***! Caffeine pills sometimes work well for my depressed moods and energy levels.


----------



## SparklingWater

More mindfulness.


I just don't know. I can assume a ton due to avoidance, but I just don't know


If they can do it, I can. 


More dog pee to clean.


----------



## mt moyt

Barry bin Laden said:


> It depends where you live but in most countries you won't be able to get effective ADHD meds from a pharmacy without a prescription.
> 
> I was thinking you could try asking other students but I don't know where you'd start tbh and I suppose SA would make that very difficult.
> 
> That's rough dealing with depression when you're trying to work on your dissertation. I hope it eases up soon and feel more motivated tomorrow
> 
> Maybe some caffeine pills could help you get a couple of hours in at least. Say 50 - 100mg depending on your tolerance, don't overdo it obviously or your anxiety might bite you in the ***! Caffeine pills sometimes work well for my depressed moods and energy levels.


ah thats too bad, why are all these meds so hard to get lol

thanks man, i hope so. 500 words a day and i can still make it!

and yeah theres no way i can ask anyone lol, plus i dont even know them. they also all have their own topics so it wouldn't be much help anyway


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wonder why their post was deleted so long afterwards (and long after I read it.) I mean I know they were trying to mess with me but tbh I didn't really care about their post. At the time I thought about posting a reaction gif, but didn't have one that I felt fit, so couldn't be bothered responding.

---

**** moths you ****s, I just want to sit in the dark looking at my phone. Stop dive bombing light sources. It's not the sun/moon, be like pigeons and get with the program.



> he's kinda useless as a samurai in the battlefield if he just stands there sings and then dies﻿


:haha


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You are top banana and I am _so_ not and, therefore, acting the way you did today is sooooooooo weeeeeeird...and extremely annoying (eh, maybe the point, 'cause you're an a******). If you want to get in there and talk, go for it *even though I'm there*. It's not like you are banned. I may not hang around though, because I'm avoiding the really mean sideswipes that you _LOVE_ to administer, so I can exist peacefully within the environment. It's not so much what you say or do either. It's your intent to harm that actually hurts. It's so much fun to be a bully's target. :bah There, you happy? I'm admitting that you hurt me. Kudos for you.

Anyway, you got something to say to me, say it to my face. Otherwise, take a hike Dirtbag!

:mum


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Happy Easter









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Happy Easter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Aw


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just Lurking said:


> As for those little ones that get hostile with me... I'd just as soon step on their head (and maybe the owner's head, too).


 Oh I don't have that much dislike for them. I like all dogs. Just if I was gonna have a dog it would probably (ideally) be a bigger dog like a lab or a collie.

The little dogs have big personalities and they can unleash some carnage if they bite you in a really tender spot. But the thing about it is they have to do a lot to get that done. A little yapping and growling isn't gonna do much. The times when I've been bitten by little dogs was when I got too close to them or basically just let them bite me.

One of my dogs bit me on the tip of the nose. She was growling and snarling at me and I didn't take it seriously and leaned in to tell her no and that's when it happened.

I think what it is basically is that little know they're little and that makes them extra aware of anything that might be a threat. They're also not the fastest runners so when they feel threatened, they're more likely to make a stand and try to scare you off with growling and snarling and barking. They are snappy but they tend to only bite as a last resort.

Dogs in general tend to bite kids way more often because kids are ignorant and tend to keep pushing it when dogs growl at them. Little dogs really probably bite kids more often because kids are more likely to get close enough to them to get bitten in a bad spot. A little dog isn't really gonna bite your ankles or your legs or your knees. They need to get your fingers or your face to do any real damage. A big dog can just take a chunk out of your leg and really ruin your whole week.

Anyway, both of my dogs were little dogs and they both bit me more times than I wanted to be bitten by them. But in their defense, I was pressing my luck most of the time when it happened. They never bit without warning and they both had a sweet side if you were really paying attention to their moods. A dog that wants to be left alone should always be left alone.


----------



## Kevin001

karenw said:


> Well you're afraid of dogs.. So youre right! I hope you're not afraid of a tiny puppy.


Hmm depends lol. If they start chasing me then yeah.


----------



## Uniqueme

This assignment suddenly makes sense now


----------



## fluorish

Pretty sure i have some type of bi polar.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

mt moyt said:


> i dont know much about meds, could i get it over the counter at a pharmacy? i could try asking them if its normal for pharmacies to stock them.
> 
> I'm studying econs, and I'm doing a paper on the role of agriculture on poverty in developing countries. ( undergrad) I'm not expecting a good mark, since i didn't go the econometrics route - can't understand it lol
> but i would like above 50% at least for a 2.2


Hate to be negative but I don't fancy your chances in just 12 days. Writing a dissertation is _tough_, my undergrad one took absolutely ages to complete. And my attempt at an MA (postgrad) one ultimately failed, though that may have been partly due to it not having the best kind of subject for me. Both times it all meant lots of coffee (don't remember caffeine pills) and several all-nighters. Is there any possibility of negotiating a deadline extension? I was able to do that more than once (on essays as well) when at uni.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Watching that Casey Anthony special. Is it just me, or does her father look a tad bit like David Byrne?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

When you find out that the person who was flirting with you happens to be married. Ew.


----------



## Dissonance

Why do women ask about my job? Like what does this pertain to me? I'm not my net worth.


----------



## Karsten

acidicwithpanic said:


> When you find out that the person who was flirting with you happens to be married. Ew.


I hate this stuff. Maybe people do it without meaning anything? How hard was the flirting?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Karsten said:


> I hate this stuff. Maybe people do it without meaning anything? How hard was the flirting?


Well thankfully it didn't reach sexual territory. Had that happened, I would've yelled stranger danger.


----------



## girafa

karenw said:


> MacDonald's breakfasts are pretty rank.


I was a vegetarian for much of my life. I started eating meat last year, and started going to McDonald's this year, I'm in love :L


----------



## mt moyt

CharlotteLydea said:


> Hate to be negative but I don't fancy your chances in just 12 days. Writing a dissertation is _tough_, my undergrad one took absolutely ages to complete. And my attempt at an MA (postgrad) one ultimately failed, though that may have been partly due to it not having the best kind of subject for me. Both times it all meant lots of coffee (don't remember caffeine pills) and several all-nighters. Is there any possibility of negotiating a deadline extension? I was able to do that more than once (on essays as well) when at uni.


lol i agree its going to be really hard. I did manage to finish a 3000 essay last year in 4.5 days, so I'm counting on that level productivity again :b

but i can't get an extension because within the next 19 days (after the 12 days) i have planned out revision and reading for my exams. i would have to get extensions for exams as well and i dont think i can do that. i do have some leeway - i can move a couple of reading days to my dissertation if i really have to.


----------



## kivi

Pomeranian dogs are so cute. Saw one of them few days ago. As he barked at a big dog while being held, he kept kicking the air with his little fluffy legs. It looked very cute.


----------



## Kevin001

I have no idea what she is doing. She knows we leave in an hr or two right?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

More often than not, those "why do _females _do this?" threads are not even gender specific things. Most of those behaviors are just common when dating, lol.


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> More often than not, those "why do _females _do this?" threads are not even gender specific things. Most of those behaviors are just common when dating, lol.


I can't count how many times somebody posts such a thread and my first thought is, "What makes them think this is a _female_-only behavior? I see guys do this all the time--even *here*!"

When I provide evidence though they just ignore it or give excuses... :blah


----------



## SparklingWater

My exposure will be to reach out over and over and over to pple. When it's awkward, when i don't want to, when I want to run and leave, when i want to only talk to one person who's in my comfort zone. I can't avoid anymore. My wound is a relational one and only in relationships, and learning they are safe and worth it, will it be healed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wanted to watch Ghost in the Shell but it seems like this cinema has no tickets. I know they had some on the opening night so was it only that day? They're playing a bunch of films that aren't as interesting really so it's kind of weird. I can't believe it's sold out every day for the next however long though but I can't find info online about whether it's coming out there or not. I don't really want to buy tickets at another cinema if it's coming out at this one eventually, because it's a really good screen.


----------



## littleghost

people are stupid


----------



## PhilipJFry

Coachella starts tonight. I might sit around and watch some of the feed on YouTube. I noticed that they have the two artists that I'm most interested in seeing, Bonobo and Sampha, on at the same time though. What the ****.


----------



## Crisigv

Such a nice day out today :sigh


----------



## blue2

Days like a slow train trickle by 
even the words that I write refuse to fly


----------



## TheWelshOne

Dissonance said:


> Why do women ask about my job? Like what does this pertain to me? I'm not my net worth.


The context of the question determines how to react to this. Your job is something that says a lot about you, which gives people an insight into your personality. It's also something you will spend a lot of time doing, and therefore it could be something you'll talk a lot about. Or it could just be general conversation.

Ofc it could be that *some* women are using it as a dating standard, but don't be so quick to assume the worst.


----------



## SparklingWater

Lol I was not born yesterday. **** outta here.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I'm just burning every bridge I have, one by one. I'm not even trying, it's just a skill I have.

And the moment I hurt you, that's it, I'm done. There's no coming back from that.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Using my (main) Android phone frequently to browse the net for a long period at home while lying in bed, is stupid really! I should use my (quite powerful) Linux-running desktop PC more, it's only across the room. Either that or try and revive laptops or Android tablets (I'm definitely not a fan of modern Apple products, though their classic mac desktops were somewhat interesting), but I've had bad experiences with both.


----------



## mt moyt

lol music video i posted had nudity in it and i didn't know. i deleted it now please dont ban me


----------



## ljubo

it would be a great loss for the forum if you where banned .


----------



## Dissonance

TheWelshOne said:


> The context of the question determines how to react to this. Your job is something that says a lot about you, which gives people an insight into your personality. It's also something you will spend a lot of time doing, and therefore it could be something you'll talk a lot about. Or it could just be general conversation.
> 
> Ofc it could be that *some* women are using it as a dating standard, but don't be so quick to assume the worst.


I think I'll consider most to be trying to be look into my wallet. I'll expect the worse regardless of what you say.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm such a loser that even other self described losers want nothing to do with me.


----------



## Yer Blues

My head is shaped like a bulb?


----------



## Taaylah

I'm not sure what ballerinas and nuns have in common, but I've been compared to both in the last week by strangers. I actually did want to be a nun (and Amish) when I was little. I didn't grow up in a religious household at all, so I'm not sure why :lol I don't know what that says about me. 

After posting the first part the answer popped into my head: being rigid and uptight :? That has to do with my anxiety though. The one who said I reminded him of a nun about to walk down the aisle was staring at me from a distance while I worked. Obviously that makes me uncomfortable, I hate being stared at and wasn't sure why he was, so I was nervous when I had to walk by him, and then he told me the nun thing. Not really sure how to take that. It's not exactly a compliment is it....


----------



## Mc Borg

I've been having luck with this one vending machine. The other day I bought a Snickers and when I went to grab it there was a pack of Starburst just laying there. I don't even eat candy all that much, but it was still cool. Then yesterday I went to get a drink and my coins got stuck in the little slot, so I found this little plastic thing that I used to push them through. There was like an extra dollar worth of coins that were stuck in there. I feel like I need to go back. xD


----------



## Kevin001

Glad I don't have to worry about making lunch today.


----------



## SparklingWater

I catastrophize in my mind how bad it would be and how jealous i'd be if he found someone else, and sure it'd initially sting, but truly i'd get over it just like any other thing in life. If we're nothing else, we are resilient. Ok brain calm down, not the end of the world lol. 


it's not a no to food, it's a yes to self care, a yes to self love, a yes to discipline, a yes to being my ideal body weight, a yes to health, etc. love is an action verb. it's a choice of behavior to yourself and to others. Self love is being mindful, is doing my therapy, is doing exposures, is reaching out to pple and engaging with the world, is searching for a job to support myself, is doing what's necessary to get to my ideal body weight. More than a feeling, self love is all that. My ex said he loved me many times, and i'm certain he felt it often, but his behavior didnt match his words so it meant nothing. 


Kitty i'm pretty sure(i think) that you love me, but sandpaper tongue is evil. Also for a moment before you started purring i thought you would attack me. there's a lot of fear in our relationship, 100% on my part.


I'm really glad this trust issue thingy popped up now though so it'll be dealt with by time i am dating. Life somehow always works out.


----------



## Crisigv

April the giraffe is finally having her calf!!


----------



## mt moyt

i found a £2 coin today. I'm on a roll!


----------



## SparklingWater

Crisigv said:


> April the giraffe is finally having her calf!!


Baby is here!:grin2:

Time to take a trip to animal adventures! Worth the 3 hr drive!


----------



## Steve French

I was cleaning up my youtube subscriptions, which I hadn't touched in years, and came across this channel I had watched a video or two of ages ago. It was a young woman offering advice on various aspects of computing, software, hardware, operating systems, on and on. She wasn't quite an expert or anything, but seemingly somewhat knowledgeable and passionate, and above all, good-looking. Not spectacular, I have known and seen many more beautiful women, but certainly not hard on the eyes. The nerdiness might have even added a bit to the appeal in that regard.

The kicker of the story is, she disappeared after encountering some health problems a year or so ago. I wondered if she had died, but a quick search revealed that she certainly was still alive, just had gone radio silent across all platforms. They have remained however, including a patreon account, which accounts for near 4k a month, to this day. Of course, that number undoubtedly fell somewhat over time as people realized there was no content coming in. Still, being conservative, it is clear this person got at least $50 000 from her public, for absolutely nothing. Sad. These suckers still hang on though, and why? They really need the help of those tutorial videos? Concern for her well-being? Attractive girl on the internet syndrome? They don't even seem too miffed. 

I wish I could mortgage my beauty for a nice passive income stream. Not sure it would work with my looks though. Many better looking fellows on the internet. My one classmate tells me to get into sugar daddies. Not sure I could **** a dude, but maybe just string em along until I have squeezed enough juice and jump to another one. That might be a bit immoral though.

Might take up gambling.


----------



## Act to fall

In 2016 I made such a small amount of money that I didn't meet the threshold for needing to file taxes. Yay?


----------



## tehuti88

I wonder why "Men are responsible for ALL modern progress, women haven't done jack s***" posts are allowed around here.

I also wonder what people personally get out of posting stuff like that, when they probably aren't responsible for any of that modern progress themselves. If another woman has a baby, or does a great job keeping house (since apparently that's all we're good for--that, and the arts/humanities, which everyone knows don't matter whatsoever), I guess I should brag about my own babymaking/housekeeping skills, which I don't possess, because other women's success must also be my own.

...

It also strikes me as quite sad and ironic that many of the people who stereotype women and dismiss our problems...are the exact same people who stereotype men and dismiss their problems.

If one is arguing that women are overly emotional and irrational, unable to take care of their own problems without help, and incapable of contributing anything of worth to society...they're also arguing the opposite side of the coin, that men must always be rational and keep their emotions to themselves, should "suck it up" and deal with their problems on their own, and must always be productive and contribute to society or else they're not a "real man."

It's like they're their own worst enemies. :|


----------



## tehuti88

_*paraphrasing some old movie on TV at the moment*_

Guy: "You know what they say, Egypt is like a man without a woman."

Me: "Horny?"

Lady: "One could also say the opposite, that Egypt is like a woman without a man."

Me: "Lesbian?"

_*native guy then starts dancing by jumping over a fire and swinging a stick at people's heads like he's beheading them*_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't want to go to work tonight


----------



## tehuti88

Holy wow this movie is stupid.


ETA, oh, thank God. It's over. They found that the Egyptian guy worshipped only one god and this was proof of Joseph's existence or something and then the movie ended, just like that. No denouement or anything.

They had to make up a fictional monotheist (at least, I've never heard of him), couldn't just use the really famous monotheist Akhenaton or anything.


----------



## coeur_brise

I love it when u call me Big Poppa..

I need to look like someone with style. I wanna look cute, but at what cost. What cost Modcloth?! You're killing me with your overpriced cute clothes


----------



## KelsKels

One month on paxil. Not depressed or anxious. Kind of suffering from emotional blunting.. but feeling a little numb is better than being depressed. I can keep long conversations and eye contact with no problem. No more racing heart beat ever
Not even when about to make a call. Totally cured of panic. Only problem is my eyes are sensitive to light and some things don't work downstairs. But I'll take that trade right now.


----------



## SparklingWater

Yea i can relax the anxiety for sure. It'll be difficult at first, but I can enough to sing and to do the things i want and to be with pple.


I'm really happy that exposure stuff went well.n


I'm going to be ok.


I'm going to focus solely on myself for a bit and give all thoughts of relationships a rest. I think a good year focused solely on myself will do my life far more benefit than focusing on a man. I have so much to focus on as well. Self love is the order of the year.


Really hope I get this job.


----------



## tehuti88

Eh my God, the noise when that baby giraffe hit the ground... ;_;


----------



## Act to fall

tehuti88 said:


> Eh my God, the noise when that baby giraffe hit the ground... ;_;


oh i missed it


----------



## acidicwithpanic

If only packages of Oreos without the cream would be sold. Then I'd be 10 lbs heavier. But as long as these cream-filled cookies are only available, I'm just capable of eating 2 or 3 and at least remain the same size. So I guess that's a good thing. Keep at it Nabisco.


----------



## Act to fall

acidicwithpanic said:


> If only packages of Oreos without the cream would be sold. Then I'd be 10 lbs heavier. But as long as these cream-filled cookies are only available, I'm just capable of eating 2 or 3 and at least remain the same size. So I guess that's a good thing. Keep at it Nabisco.


I like peanut butter oreos, but I gave up oreos a long time ago.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Act to fall said:


> I like peanut butter oreos, but I gave up oreos a long time ago.


The thin ones are the best especially the mint-cream Oreos. They taste just like the girl scout thin mints cookies.


----------



## jjoanna

I need to sort out my sleeping pattern


----------



## tehuti88

Act to fall said:


> oh i missed it


I missed it too, though they've been showing it on the news all day here and I looked it up at YouTube...it's...kind of gross. ;_;

I like the father giraffe's reaction, though. "OMG! I have a son!  "

(No sound in this video, but the sound on TV was just...*THUD*.)


----------



## Act to fall

tehuti88 said:


> I missed it too, though they've been showing it on the news all day here and I looked it up at YouTube...it's...kind of gross. ;_;
> 
> I like the father giraffe's reaction, though. "OMG! I have a son!  "
> 
> (No sound in this video, but the sound on TV was just...*THUD*.)


You can tell it made quite the sound from how he jumped! Baby giraffes must not be very fragile.


----------



## Kevin001

Omg I'm such a dick lol. I was talking to these older ladies and they were talking about how their mom treats their dad bad. I was like how old is she...they said 83 and I was like well the good news is you guys probably don't have to worry about her for much longer. They were like omg Kevin. I swear I always do that, conversation going well and boom I say something dumb.


----------



## JohnDoe99

My ex and I are talking again, and we are thinking of getting back together. The reason we seperated was because I was being a major ******* and taking her for granted. Back then, I was an anxious, jealous, mean piece of crap. I would treat her like ****, and I really hurt her. I was surprised she came back to me. She said is that she understands that I was going through some things, and that she just really loves me. Ever since we broke up, I've been working on getting better. I became more social, I stoped having outbursts of anger, and I sort of controlled my anxiety. However, even tho she said she stills loves me very much, she still hasnt forgiven me for what I have done. I was already ready to not her in my life because I knew that I hurt her tremendously, and her coming back to me were close to zero. But now she is considering getting back to me, and I realized that I really love her. The fact that she still hasnt forgiven is making me extremely anxious because I feel that she may never will forgive me and she will be gone forever. I having panic attacks because of this. I dont know how to cope with the anxiety, and I don't know what should do. I need advice, please.


----------



## SparklingWater

i feel pretty **** and emotional


----------



## rdrr

i want to eat something sweet right now. craving ice cream rn


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Omg I'm such a dick lol. I was talking to these older ladies and they were talking about how their mom treats their dad bad. I was like how old is she...they said 83 and I was like well the good news is you guys probably don't have to worry about her for much longer. They were like omg Kevin. I swear I always do that, conversation going well and boom I say something dumb.


When my previous boss mentioned visiting his dad, I had to the urge to say "amazing your dad is still alive." My boss was in his early 60s, so his dad must have been at least 85, maybe 90.

I guess cause I lost my mom so young, I have little sympathy for people in their 50s or 60s who lose their parents. I mean....what do you expect? You think they are going to live forever? I know it's not cool to say that....but the thought always goes through my mind.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> When my previous boss mentioned visiting his dad, I had to the urge to say "amazing your dad is still alive." My boss was in his early 60s, so his dad must have been at least 85, maybe 90.
> 
> I guess cause I lost my mom so young, I have little sympathy for people in their 50s or 60s who lose their parents. I mean....what do you expect? You think they are going to live forever? I know it's not cool to say that....but the thought always goes through my mind.


Yeah still hurts no matter what age you lose them but yeah I see this mother combo almost every day at the job. The daughter is like 52 and the mom is like 80....the daughter still depends on the mom a lot.....time is ticking hope she realizes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate going for haircuts. Black barber shops are just like the movies, people just hanging out talking all the latest gossip and then there me walking in with my awkward energy and not saying a word through all that social cohesion


----------



## ShadowOne

Canadian Brotha said:


> I hate going for haircuts. Black barber shops are just like the movies, people just hanging out talking all the latest gossip and then there me walking in with my awkward energy and not saying a word through all that social cohesion


that sounds like a nightmare, man haha. People talking like that, i feel like everyone else is so quick witted and i cant keep up with anything or come up with something to say


----------



## PhilipJFry

acidicwithpanic said:


> If only packages of Oreos without the cream would be sold. Then I'd be 10 lbs heavier. But as long as these cream-filled cookies are only available, I'm just capable of eating 2 or 3 and at least remain the same size. So I guess that's a good thing. Keep at it Nabisco.












The cream is the best part. I'll eat the cream and you can have the rest of the cookies, so you can gain 10 pounds.


----------



## tehuti88

Ugh. IMO there should be more well-written stories and movies with DID characters (one reason I write my own such stories) (not that I'm saying they're any good). So I thought the movie _Split_ looked interesting, especially since it has a male DID character (rare), though from the looks of it he's also a bad guy/poorly functioning, and I think a highly functioning good guy would be more interesting. But anyway. At least they didn't seem to be saying he was schizophrenic or some such. (Amazing how even in this day and age, people STILL mix those two up, and/or think DID is a "personality disorder"...even more amazing is how few people know that they stopped calling it MPD back in the Nineties.)

Anyway. A few days ago I learned that the movie had a twist ending (guess I should've known that), and decided to look it up, because if I'm not going to be seeing a movie any time soon, I don't mind it being spoiled.

O. M. G. I am SO glad I didn't go see the movie. Not only would I have not understood the twist ending, because it's in reference to something I'm unfamiliar with (plus IMO it's something viewers shouldn't be EXPECTED to be familiar with)...but it *completely* destroys the story continuity and suspension of disbelief. :x

I won't spoil the ending but let's just say it's like if you went to see a sweet romantic comedy and then in the last few minutes it turned into a gory action flick. Just out of nowhere. And then you're told that, well duh, it was supposed to be an action flick all along, you mean you couldn't tell...?

Bullet dodged. I'll just keep writing my own DID characters in their own consistent (so to speak) reality. :serious:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

Oh, ok.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@karenw

:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@karenw

Sometimes men walk onto and dance with women on the dance floor, so who knows. :stu  :grin2:

It's good to hear you had a good time. 

When I danced at a bar when younger the DJ had this music playing -






Could never get that song out of my head as was played so many times over by the DJ.  :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@karenw

I believe he was better in road house movie.

But Patrick can dance, as seeing him dance with his wife, woah -






@karenw

No dancefloor? Noooo. A bar is not a bar without music, dance.  :grin2:

At least in Ireland, maybe Scotland it ain't.  :grin2:

Being drunk is funny time for some if they are a good person. :grin2:


----------



## SparklingWater

I just had to know didn't I? Now I'm more curious than ever.


Love Kristin Neff and her work on self compassion. So vital and important to my life.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm not looking forward to Easter with the family today. Time to go on auto pilot.


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently there are groceries stores in malls and sh*t. People parking in garages too. Like you have to haul them groceries through the mall then in the garage. Like where do you even put the cart when you're done? Mind blown.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

ShadowOne said:


> that sounds like a nightmare, man haha. People talking like that, i feel like everyone else is so quick witted and i cant keep up with anything or come up with something to say


Story of my life bro, I ain't got no quick wit and my body language is terrible, but gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## acidicwithpanic

PhilipJFry said:


> The cream is the best part. I'll eat the cream and you can have the rest of the cookies, so you can gain 10 pounds.


Bleh, too much sugar. But I am curious about how the cream with cream cheese filling on an Oreo cheesecake would taste.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

:hug

@karenw

Oh, so they know about the paper towl incident? (joking)


----------



## TryingMara

I wish those daydreams were reality.


----------



## funnynihilist

I really don't like these times we are living in. 
I know it can be argued that these times are better than any other time because of technology and medicine.
But I think these times have their own type of misery.
It's a misery that is hidden underneath the gentrified glitz.
There is no heart or soul.
Something very important is missing.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm the only one who didn't get a card for Easter.


----------



## Xenacat

I didn't get a card for Easter I don't want one.


----------



## blue2

funnynihilist said:


> I really don't like these times we are living in.
> I know it can be argued that these times are better than any other time because of technology and medicine.
> But I think these times have their own type of misery.
> It's a misery that is hidden underneath the gentrified glitz.
> There is no heart or soul.
> Something very important is missing.


Lmao turns out you are a funny nihilist, since when did a soul matter to a nihilist.


----------



## funnynihilist

blue2 said:


> Lmao turns out you are a funny nihilist, since when did a soul matter to a nihilist.


I'm not talking about an individual soul, I'm saying these times have no soul. These times lack substance.


----------



## funnynihilist

No card for me, never even thought about it.


----------



## blue2

funnynihilist said:


> I'm not talking about an individual soul, I'm saying these times have no soul. These times lack substance.


What compared to the 1960's or 70's that's for sure, but we had just come out of a world war then, in nature nothing promotes growth and life like burning of the old. Its the natural cycle of things.


----------



## Virgo

I have to take a train into NYC by myself tomorrow for a required school assignment. Sad and scared. Paranoid about being attacked at train stations. Definitely avoiding parking garages at all cost. I'm completely alone tomorrow. I'm getting on two trains instead of one just to avoid the one-way to NYC line in the ghetto train station of another town, where I have been to before and people HAVE been creepy. Not that the station I'm going to is all that great, either.


----------



## alienjunkie

this green tea will fix everything


----------



## komorikun

Atheism said:


> I have to take a train into NYC by myself tomorrow for a required school assignment. Sad and scared. Paranoid about being attacked at train stations. Definitely avoiding parking garages at all cost. I'm completely alone tomorrow. I'm getting on two trains instead of one just to avoid the one-way to NYC line in the *ghetto train station* of another town, where I have been to before and people HAVE been creepy. Not that the station I'm going to is all that great, either.


Newark?


----------



## Virgo

komorikun said:


> Newark?


No, New Brunswick. Is actually very creepy imo. I'd hate to be there alone, especially getting off at night. And parking garages I'd avoid alone anyway but not sure where else I'd park. Maybe I'm just over-paranoid but I really don't like New Brunswick.

Although, with the Raritan Valley line I'm taking (instead of NE Corridor) it doesn't go right to NYC. I would need to get on two trains. One goes to Newark, and then from Newark it goes to Penn Station. Is that worse?


----------



## Karsten

Is it Bah-stin or Baw-stin (Boston)?


----------



## Musicfan

Atheism said:


> I have to take a train into NYC by myself tomorrow for a required school assignment. Sad and scared. Paranoid about being attacked at train stations. Definitely avoiding parking garages at all cost. I'm completely alone tomorrow. I'm getting on two trains instead of one just to avoid the one-way to NYC line in the ghetto train station of another town, where I have been to before and people HAVE been creepy. Not that the station I'm going to is all that great, either.


Do you have pepper spray to take with you? Who would attack you at the train station?


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> I have to take a train into NYC by myself tomorrow for a required school assignment.


What type of assignment is this? I would so avoid.


----------



## SplendidBob

ANX1 said:


> Oh, so they know about the paper towl incident? (joking)


Oh god, that slightly scared me lol. I have an incident in my past, a terrible one, though it involved a hand towel not a paper one.



Crisigv said:


> I'm the only one who didn't get a card for Easter.


Heh, I didn't even know cards were a thing at Easter, I have never received a card at Easter


----------



## komorikun

Atheism said:


> No, New Brunswick. Is actually very creepy imo. I'd hate to be there alone, especially getting off at night. And parking garages I'd avoid alone anyway but not sure where else I'd park. Maybe I'm just over-paranoid but I really don't like New Brunswick.
> 
> Although, with the Raritan Valley line I'm taking (instead of NE Corridor) it doesn't go right to NYC. I would need to get on two trains. One goes to Newark, and then from Newark it goes to Penn Station. Is that worse?


I'm not sure. Are you taking the PATH from Newark? I've never taken a PATH train. A lot of people do commute to NYC using the PATH. I've heard Newark is pretty ghetto but Jersey City isn't bad.


----------



## Virgo

Riker said:


> Do you have pepper spray to take with you? Who would attack you at the train station?


No I don't have pepper spray. I don't think it would be at the actual train station, I think it would be more so at the parking garage. Someone might follow me to it, also. Or on the sidewalks/alley near the train station. Or with the station I'm taking, the long dark corridor I have to walk through from the parking LOT to get to the station. I'm just freaking out.



Kevin001 said:


> What type of assignment is this? I would so avoid.


I highly considered it. I have to go to a museum and fill out a questionnaire about the exhibit. They are very specific questions she designed so that we have to go, dangit lol. If I HAD friends I'd just ask for the answers. But on top of that, I need to write a paper. I feel like it's unavoidable without lowering my grade.


----------



## funnynihilist

Atheism said:


> No I don't have pepper spray. I don't think it would be at the actual train station, I think it would be more so at the parking garage. Someone might follow me to it, also. Or on the sidewalks/alley near the train station. Or with the station I'm taking, the long dark corridor I have to walk through from the parking LOT to get to the station. I'm just freaking out.
> 
> I highly considered it. I have to go to a museum and fill out a questionnaire about the exhibit. They are very specific questions she designed so that we have to go, dangit lol. If I HAD friends I'd just ask for the answers. But on top of that, I need to write a paper. I feel like it's unavoidable without lowering my grade.


This seems like a lot for a professor to ask of students to make a trip into NYC.

Speaking of NYC museums, I was at MOMA there last summer and wasn't too impressed by it.

Hope you don't have to go to that museum tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> I highly considered it. I have to go to a museum and fill out a questionnaire about the exhibit. They are very specific questions she designed so that we have to go, dangit lol. If I HAD friends I'd just ask for the answers. But on top of that, I need to write a paper. I feel like it's unavoidable without lowering my grade.


You can't drive there yourself? Catch a ride with a friend?


----------



## Whatev

If you're taking NJ Transit go a bit earlier, its been a mess lately.

If you take the Path to NYC, Newark and the first stop in Jersey City is pretty shady(its okay during the day just early mornings and nights keep your guard up).


----------



## Virgo

komorikun said:


> I'm not sure. Are you taking the PATH from Newark? I've never taken a PATH train. A lot of people do commute to NYC using the PATH. I've heard Newark is pretty ghetto but Jersey City isn't bad.


I don't know, not sure what PATH is. That's the only thing I don't know is which line I'm taking from Newark to NYC and NYC back to Newark. I was told it doesn't matter as long as the train I get on goes to those places. Unless, is PATH not part of the NJ Transit? I was going to just stay on the NJ Transit. Do I sound like I don't know what I'm doing? I don't. :afr Last time I tried to get into NYC I got on the wrong train completely which was super dumb of me. All I know is at Newark I need to take the Raritan Valley line back home which I figured is the main thing I need to know.


----------



## Crisigv

splendidbob said:


> Heh, I didn't even know cards were a thing at Easter, I have never received a card at Easter


I don't care about the card, it's just that I was overlooked. But I'm used to just being there, no one is close to me to care enough.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> You can't drive there yourself? Catch a ride with a friend?


I feel like it would be worse for my anxiety driving in the city. And I have no friends. T___T I did in the past, not anymore.



funnynihilist said:


> This seems like a lot for a professor to ask of students to make a trip into NYC.
> 
> Speaking of NYC museums, I was at MOMA there last summer and wasn't too impressed by it.
> 
> Hope you don't have to go to that museum tomorrow.


Yeah it really is, they all ask us to take museum trips though. I considered not going simply because of the cost. It will be an expensive day for me.

Oh you didn't like the MoMA? :O I went this year with someone to see The Starry Night but then was even more impressed to see a collection of surrealism paintings right in the next room, including Dali. Some other stuff I liked too. Nope I'm going to the Whitney to see the Biennial which idfk what that even is, I had to look up what it is, I guess it's an exhibit for emerging, young artists that are more unknown? There's a construction of a miniature house there with 100+ slices of actual baloney pinned to the walls, each one with a photograph inside of the baloney. You can't make this sh*t up. I'm not even surprised.

Someone go there with me. T___T

@Whatev Oh really? Dang I didn't know that. I was going to go immediately after my class which would be by noon.


----------



## funnynihilist

Atheism said:


> I feel like it would be worse for my anxiety driving in the city. And I have no friends. T___T I did in the past, not anymore.
> 
> Yeah it really is, they all ask us to take museum trips though. I considered not going simply because of the cost. It will be an expensive day for me.
> 
> Oh you didn't like the MoMA? :O I went this year with someone to see The Starry Night but then was even more impressed to see a collection of surrealism paintings right in the next room, including Dali. Some other stuff I liked too.


I liked the art at MoMa, I got to see starry night as well and it also felt pretty cool to be standing in front of actual Dali paintings. And really to see so many works of art in person that I've only ever seen in books/online.

But I didn't like the museum itself. I thought it was dated and dingy and I didn't like how it was laid out.
Also thought the paintings weren't hung well and the movies in the little theaters were overly pretentious.

But, they do have a wonderful collection, I will say that.

Good luck on your trip tomorrow. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Yeah it really is, they all ask us to take museum trips though. I considered not going simply because of the cost. It will be an expensive day for me.


What if people can't afford to go? There needs to be an alternate assignment. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Musicfan

Atheism said:


> No I don't have pepper spray. I don't think it would be at the actual train station, I think it would be more so at the parking garage. Someone might follow me to it, also. Or on the sidewalks/alley near the train station. Or with the station I'm taking, the long dark corridor I have to walk through from the parking LOT to get to the station. I'm just freaking out.


Parking garages can be pretty damn creepy, your fears aren't unfounded. A lot of people want to avoid them. But the chances of anything bad happening to you are probably very slim and the day will come to an end without you being attacked. Still you'd be safer and more at ease if you could find someone, maybe a classmate, that would go with you on these trips into sketchy areas.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> What if people can't afford to go? There needs to be an alternate assignment. This is ridiculous.


YES!!! I agree!! It's so dumb :cry



Riker said:


> Parking garages can be pretty damn creepy, your fears aren't unfounded. A lot of people want to avoid them. But the chances of anything bad happening to you are probably very slim and the day will come to an end without you being attacked. Still you'd be safer and more at ease if you could find someone, maybe a classmate, that would go with you on these trips into sketchy areas.


Yeah, you're right. I'm not thinking "something will DEFINITELY happen to me" I almost know nothing will, but it's just scary. I do feel better about not using the parking garage though. I'll take the hassle of the two trains instead.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*Crisigv* @*Xenacat*

Are you sure you don't want a E-card? 

@*Atheism*

Maybe ask someone on here in NYC to take photo's of the exhibit?

@*splendidbob*

Hand towels can be very dangerous when they hit the rearend.  :grin2:

@*Atheism*

Photo's?

@*Crisigv*

You still want a E-card. I will make one, yes? Your choice at what you want.


----------



## ShadowOne

going to be hungover tomorrow. is hungover one word or two


----------



## Lyddie

Want things to start getting better, to find work, And to have more friends/be less lonely/maybe even a partner. I'm going to try and venture out of my comfort zone more, And live more. Surely then, things will look up and get better.


----------



## Blue Dino

I hope I did my taxes correctly. If not, then I hope the IRS wouldn't bother with a financially irrelevant plebeian like me.


----------



## Mik3

Life is hard.


----------



## SparklingWater

Hey we're human and we all have our stuff, good and bad. I don't have to be threatened. I'm wonderful in my own right. I'm ok. There's no need for perfection. There's no need for comparison. There's no need to worry. I am going to be ok.


----------



## Kevin001

Slow and steady wins the race....so true.


----------



## Crisigv

@ANX1 no thanks


----------



## mt moyt

my brain is exploding


----------



## Act to fall

I'm angry. And very gassy from yesterday's food. And it's too hot out. Life is overall ****.


----------



## SplendidBob

@ANX1 Oh god, were you there?


----------



## Kevin001

I need to find ways to spend less on food.


----------



## Virgo

^ Saaaaaame dude

I don't have to go alone, THANK GOD

My dad is going to go with me later this week. He really made it sound like he couldn't but then he said alright, so I'm grateful. I know I could do it myself, I know the trains I need to get on and I know exactly where to walk to in NYC without a gps or anything. It's not social anxiety, either. It's just straight up anxiety/paranoia/irrational obsessive thinking over those train stations even though nothing is going to happen. I don't want to be in creepy places by myself, even if I had a weapon for self defense.


----------



## firestar

I missed my dad but Madam Secretary is just not that interesting to me.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ok so this isn't an internet connection issue for sure. Everything is working but skype and i'm pissed! Hmmmmmmph skype is evil


----------



## TryingMara

You guys are lucky. Don't let this opportunity pass. I'm envious but happy for you. Honestly I find the whole situation inspiring and touching. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## tehuti88

uke uke uke


----------



## SparklingWater

Lmao negging an entire website. Have never seen that one before. Lofty goal sir, brilliant. And nope, no one's going to bother proving you wrong cause you don't matter.


----------



## tehuti88

realisticandhopeful said:


> Lmao negging an entire website. Have never seen that one before. Lofty goal sir, brilliant. And nope, no one's going to bother proving you wrong cause you don't matter.


:ditto


----------



## tehuti88

This is a day I thought would never come. Setting up an e-mail account, a Facebook account, and a Samsung tablet for my dad.

I really, really hope I don't need to show him how to use it...I inherited my short temper from him. :afr


----------



## TryingMara

realisticandhopeful said:


> Lmao negging an entire website. Have never seen that one before. Lofty goal sir, brilliant. And nope, no one's going to bother proving you wrong cause you don't matter.


:yes:lol


----------



## solasum

I feel like Chris Farley in Tommy Boy: "D+ ? Oh my god.... I passed!"


----------



## Yer Blues

Meh, I wish the monkey was the only thing on my mind. I wonder where you can get the little hats he has on?


----------



## Pongowaffle

I was going 30 at a 25mph zone. It was apparently too slow to some dude in a black tricked out Chrysler 300. It earned me being tailgated and flashed repeatedly with his hid high beams for a few blocks before I was given a middle finger and a - You drive like a poossy! when he drove into an oncoming lane in order to cut me off. He rev up his manly gangsta custom loud exhaust at me afterwards to blow smoke into me. Good thing was I didn't have to stare at his giant Raiders logo decal on the back of his car.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Think Halsey's next music video will just be a full length film lol.

Not really a fan of this track, but the cinematography is something else.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I wish I was there, I would've joined in after the girl wearing the blue shirt -_-. and **** yeah, Santigold. ! love that song.


----------



## Spindrift

Dude, I'd just spent an hour writing up something for that libertarian thread, and _then_ you choose to lock it? Ugh. UGH!


----------



## novalax

Spindrift said:


> Dude, I'd just spent an hour writing up something for that libertarian thread, and _then_ you choose to lock it? Ugh. UGH!


blog it, create a new thread, and/or pm me. I'm more than happy to keep it going.


----------



## SofaKing

I have to end this pain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spindrift

novalax said:


> blog it, create a new thread, and/or pm me. I'm more than happy to keep it going.


Eh, screw it, I've already lost it. I've reached the point where I need to take the equivalent of Viagra to maintain political fervor.


----------



## Act to fall

SofaKing said:


> I have to end this pain.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


What's going on?


----------



## novalax

Spindrift said:


> Eh, screw it, I've already lost it. I've reached the point where I need to take the equivalent of Viagra to maintain political fervor.


I'm sure it wasn't worth reading anyway.


----------



## Spindrift

novalax said:


> I'm sure it wasn't worth reading anyway.


----------



## novalax

Spindrift said:


>


As much as it pains the very fiber of my being, I'll admit I smirked and let out a titter or perhaps even a chortle.


----------



## shyvr6

Man, I miss the older South Park episodes. Watching one now and it's so much better than the latest seasons.


----------



## Crisigv

What would be the point in living. I wouldn't want to anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

Might try the subway breakfast if it looks healthy enough.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

$115 loss on a $515 credit with Westjet cause I didn't read the new booking/cancellation rules...I suppose I should be happy I didn't lose it all. *raises whiskey tumbler*


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Finally came up with ideas on what to write for this book. Nervous about the publishing process, but I shouldn't be worrying about that right now when I haven't even finished the book. If all goes well, I can definitely see it taking off.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Pogowiff said:


> I was going 30 at a 25mph zone. It was apparently too slow to some dude in a black tricked out Chrysler 300. It earned me being tailgated and flashed repeatedly with his hid high beams for a few blocks before I was given a middle finger and a - You drive like a poossy! when he drove into an oncoming lane in order to cut me off. He rev up his manly gangsta custom loud exhaust at me afterwards to blow smoke into me. Good thing was I didn't have to stare at his giant Raiders logo decal on the back of his car.


I hate douchebags like this. Especially the ones that decide to weave through a concentrated road and switch lanes every five seconds just to cut everyone off. I'll be going 20 mph over the limit *in the rain* and some idiot will still be trailing directly behind me as if we were in a game of Mario Kart. ***** is just asking for a banana peel to be thrown behind at them.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

Ok. As you wish. 

@splendidbob

No, but word travels afar about that toga party.  :lol

@Atheism

Awesome dad. 

@firestar

 :hug

@Crisigv

Please no.  :hug

Try to get some sleep and you should feel better afterwards. :hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Kevin001

Drove past subway and carl's jnr today and was wondering what their food tastes like.


----------



## Kevin001

ANX1 said:


> @Kevin001
> 
> Drove past subway and carl's jnr today and was wondering what their food tastes like.


Never had it? :O


----------



## Herzeleid

tfw you only realize you have feelings for him just when he gets in a relationship with someone else and now you probably ruined your friendship
fml


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> Never had it? :O


Nope.


----------



## Mc Borg

I think the guy at the gas station wants me. lol.


----------



## tea111red

Mc Borg said:


> I think the guy at the gas station wants me. lol.


lol, what'd he do?


----------



## Mc Borg

tea111red said:


> lol, what'd he do?


You know how they will have two cashiers ready when there is a lot of people? Well, I walked up to one that had nobody in line (neither of them did) and the guy on the other side was like "I can get you over here." (They usually only do that when there are people in line.) Anyway, the cashier that I was at called him out on it and said something implying that he just wanted me to go over there (I don't remember exactly what he said). Then the guy got really embarrassed and let out this weird nervous laughter. lol. He's done and said little things that made me go "hmm", but nothing that blatant.


----------



## noydb

Mc Borg said:


> You know how they will have two cashiers ready when there is a lot of people? Well, I walked up to one that had nobody in line (neither of them did) and the guy on the other side was like "I can get you over here." (They usually only do that when there are people in line.) Anyway, the cashier that I was at called him out on it and said something implying that he just wanted me to go over there (I don't remember exactly what he said). Then the guy got really embarrassed and let out this weird nervous laughter. lol. He's done and said little things that made me go "hmm", but nothing that blatant.


Lmao, that's actually really cute. xD


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Woooooo, now that's jamming, singing mate, yeah (starts dancing in my mind).


----------



## ZombieIcecream

.


----------



## Kevin001

I hate seeing people give up.


----------



## CNikki

So many things to do, so little time.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I should do some spring cleaning.


----------



## mt moyt

i need to ask a question but i can't ask it here


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mt moyt said:


> i need to ask a question but i can't ask it here


yeah I get that sometimes lol.


----------



## cybernaut

When you're that only one moderately older student in the class,and everyone else is 18-20 year old college freshmen or sophomores. No one knew I was a Masters student until I did this one class presentation...now I get all of these curious questions. At first, I was the quiet class loner, now this.The attention...is quite uncomfortable...


----------



## Pongowaffle

acidicwithpanic said:


> I'll be going 20 mph over the limit *in the rain* and some idiot will still be trailing directly behind me as if we were in a game of Mario Kart. ***** is just asking for a banana peel to be thrown behind at them.


Lol yep. The car will usually swerve struggling to control itself afterwards too on the wet roads. Like they have something to prove.



OneLove21 said:


> When you're that only one moderately older student in the class,and everyone else is 18-20 year old college freshmen or sophomores. No one knew I was a Masters student until I did this one class presentation...now I get all of these curious questions. At first, I was the quiet class loner, now this.The attention...is quite uncomfortable...


I went through the same thing when I was around that age minus the masters. I looked young so none of the students could tell. They all thought I was a 18 yr old like them. But I had all of these nicer items, like expensive messenger bag, several expensive phones, only few students with a newer car. They all thought I was this really cool kid with cool stuff. Little did they know, I only had these things because I was working full time salary for a few years. Eventually they found out. It was then I too found out half of the class were actually a few years older than me in their late 20s. So I was actually the younger ones in the age curve lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sometimes responding to troll posters is like having a conversation with an AI chat bot. Sometimes you have to point things out though.


----------



## TryingMara

Should I be disappointed? Not sure how I feel.


----------



## harrison

I actually find it quite entertaining now when I feel myself getting manic. I was talking to the pharmacist yesterday and then went walking down the street and could feel it happening. I start to like things a little too much - people and my surroundings become more attractive. I've also been having more migraines and have had trouble phrasing things correctly. Quite interesting how all this works.


----------



## Crisigv

We're kind of a miserable bunch


----------



## Ai

I don't want to go back to work tomorrow... but I do want money. I need to get this loan company off my ***.


Being an adult is for the birbs.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sometimes responding to troll posters is like having a conversation with an AI chat bot. Sometimes you have to point things out though.


Ha. I prefer not to since it's largely a waste of time, but I'm too easily agitated today.

Agitation and SAS probably don't mix too well.


----------



## feels

Gonna visit my best friend in Georgia in either July or August. She asked me if I'd want to do one of those things where you're trapped in a room for an hour and there's like a theme and you have to solve clues in order to get out. I can't ****ing wait. I'm a pretty big ding dong but I know we'd have so much fun. She said there's a haunted themed one and that's what my heart is pretty set on.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

feels said:


> Gonna visit my best friend in Georgia in either July or August. She asked me if I'd want to do one of those things where you're trapped in a room for an hour and there's like a theme and you have to solve clues in order to get out. I can't ****ing wait. I'm a pretty big ding dong but I know we'd have so much fun. She said there's a haunted themed one and that's what my heart is pretty set on.


That sounds so fun. :grin2:


----------



## SparklingWater

I know it's really not a competition, but i really feel i can't compete. I feel when it comes to pple i will always measure up short. I give up sigh. I know my brain is lying to me, but yet i still feel history is about to repeat itself if i can't pull out of this negative thinking pattern. Sigh, this **** gets sooo tedious to fight sometimes. Round and round on the same ****ty bs. Ugh and i shouldn't but i'm gonna eat a cookie and i'm not feeling bad about it.


----------



## SparklingWater

Also I need some nurturing tbh. I do it for everyone but i need someone to pat me on my head and rub my shoulders and reassure me really everything is going to be alright. I guess i have to do it for myself. Like always. Not having a strong support system sucks. Have to put myself out there to make one though.


----------



## SofaKing

realisticandhopeful said:


> Also I need some nurturing tbh. I do it for everyone but i need someone to pat me on my head and rub my shoulders and reassure me really everything is going to be alright. I guess i have to do it for myself. Life always. Not having a strong support system sucks. Have to put myself out there to make one though.


Boy do I identify with this!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

realisticandhopeful said:


> Also I need some nurturing tbh. I do it for everyone but i need someone to pat me on my head and rub my shoulders and reassure me really everything is going to be alright. I guess i have to do it for myself. Like always. Not having a strong support system sucks. Have to put myself out there to make one though.





SofaKing said:


> Boy do I identify with this!


I do as well


----------



## TryingMara

Do you ever think about it?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I think we can all agree that "I am not dating _x_ kind of person" is universal for "I'm probably going to end up seriously dating _x_ kind of person or even end up marrying them."

"I will never date someone younger than me."
Strike one.

"I will never be in a relationship with someone old enough to be my mom or dad."
Strike two.

"I am never going out with someone in the military for practical reasons."
No strikes yet, but something in the back of my mind is mocking me for this is probably going to happen whether I like it or not.


----------



## Flora20

Ballet is so beautiful, I've been thinking of taking a ballet class cause I really want to learn pointe work


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Out and about around people today and feeling so alone.


----------



## PhilipJFry

My thoughts regarding that thread.


----------



## komorikun

When do I get my cookie?


----------



## Blue Dino

One of my old housemates, this korean girl I lived with from many years ago when I was living in another region several hundred miles away, turns out she just moved into a place several houses down from me. What are the odds. The coincidence is terrifying... I never thought I would see her ever again.


----------



## PhilipJFry

acidicwithpanic said:


> I think we can all agree that "I am not dating _x_ kind of person" is universal for "I'm probably going to end up seriously dating _x_ kind of person or even end up marrying them."
> 
> "I will never date someone younger than me."
> Strike one.
> 
> "I will never be in a relationship with someone old enough to be my mom or dad."
> Strike two.
> 
> "I am never going out with someone in the military for practical reasons."
> No strikes yet, but something in the back of my mind is mocking me for this is probably going to happen whether I like it or not.


Maybe you can jinx yourself into dating someone that's great.


----------



## komorikun

Blue Dino said:


> One of my old housemates, this korean girl I lived with from many years ago when I was living in another region several hundred miles away, turns out she just moved into a place several houses down from me. What are the odds. The coincidence is terrifying... I never thought I would see her ever again.


Did she stink up the house with kimchi cooking? Did you ever hear her blow her nose into the bathroom sink or vigorously blow her nose while showering?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Did she stink up the house with kimchi cooking? Did you ever hear her blow her nose into the bathroom sink or vigorously blow her nose while showering?


 :lol


----------



## komorikun

Actually come to think of it the 2 Koreans (separate apartments) I lived with didn't cook much at all. They did do the nose blowing thing though. 

It was a Japanese one that stunk up the house with kimchi stew. I thought maybe she was Korean-Japanese cause she ate kimchi everyday.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Actually come to think of it the 2 Koreans I lived with didn't cook much at all. They did do the nose blowing thing though.
> 
> It was a Japanese one that stunk up the house with kimchi stew. I thought maybe she was Korean-Japanese cause she ate kimchi everyday.


 I have still not gotten around to trying kimchi. Is it anything like sauerkraut? I like kraut. Used to hate it but something changed and now I like it.


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> One of my old housemates, this korean girl I lived with from many years ago when I was living in another region several hundred miles away, turns out she just moved into a place several houses down from me. What are the odds. The coincidence is terrifying... I never thought I would see her ever again.


this stuff is kind of cool when it happens.


----------



## tehuti88

The dream journal site I belong to is switching to a pay site. They promise that those who already have an account will be grandfathered in and keep free access to all existing features, but say that new features might be subscription based, plus I can't help but feel that rather than supporting the site, this will kill it. Sure it's a small fee, but who's going to pay monthly to belong to such a site...? The webmistress has been struggling to keep the thing afloat for ages now...I donated once, but doubt it helped much at all. (I also feel a bit peeved because it said something about those who donated getting some kind of perk in upcoming features on the site, now this seems to contradict that.)

Sad to say I had just gone back and started posting again after a few years' hiatus...and I've never found another dream journal site half as good. Will be so discouraging if I end up losing a journal with probably well over a thousand or so entries, plus I don't know where else I could post them. :/

People don't really interact there but at least I know they're looking, since my entries get hits...which, aside from my posting on SAS, is like the only notice I get online. I actually go there and see how many hits my latest entries got, just to not feel so invisible.

I always seem to get really invested in communities and sites, etc. that end up going belly up. Even the Alchera software, which I'd wanted for years but had never been able to buy, had stopped being updated and supported by the time I FINALLY was able to try it out. (Says it works on Windows 95 and up, but not quite. I couldn't get the most important feature to work right on my computer. Don't know why the guy is still selling it.) The creator invited me to join his dream journal community which he said would have all the same features...but it was still in beta, the features I'd really wanted (and which he'd promised would be there) weren't in use yet and showed no signs of appearing soon, it seemed mostly dead, and I've long since forgotten the URL and all my login info even if it's still around, which I bet it isn't. I'm always too late to the party. :sigh


ETA, I think I found the site...and yep, it's pretty much dead. One dream posted in 2017, over a month ago. -_-


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Now that herb legalization has been introduced in parliament here there's this uproar that there will be this sudden influx of high drivers. Do the people making all this noise think that the people who have been indulging illegally all this time have been stopping to call someone for a ride every time they want to go somewhere after praying in the sky church? The only difference is that they will be buying from a local shop instead of some guy/girl in an SUV with tinted windows. I'm not against cops having ways to test for it and charging people for doing but it's not gonna be this sudden mass influx of it because people have already been doing so in high numbers(excuse the pun)for a long while now


----------



## Blue Dino

komorikun said:


> Did she stink up the house with kimchi cooking? Did you ever hear her blow her nose into the bathroom sink or vigorously blow her nose while showering?


Nope. But she did eat a lot of kimchi when I was living with her. Always a few jars of it in the refrigerator. Which I like because I like kimchi a lot myself and she always let me free load as many as I like.

Never heard her blow her nose like that. But I myself do do that in the shower often since I often have stuffy nose and mild allergies :lol . Blowing it into the sink, that's gross.



tea111red said:


> this stuff is kind of cool when it happens.


Yeah pretty sure I was crazy and recognized the wrong person at first. :lol But we both locked eyes awkwardly when I ran into her when she got out of her car and I took the gamble and mumble her name.


----------



## Spindrift

I'm thinking that the idea of a five hour layover in Vegas sounds more appealing than it really is. Although, going up and down the strip to see how many of those escort cards you can collect is always hilarious.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> The dream journal site I belong to is switching to a pay site. They promise that those who already have an account will be grandfathered in and keep free access to all existing features, but say that new features might be subscription based


 Ditch them now! They may or may not keep their word on grandfathering you in but these kinds of things are always bad signs.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It's ****ing hilarious when my FB friend request to someone I dislike/hate for one-sided reasons gets rejected. Hey *****, I should be the one rejecting your pathetic ***. You have absolutely no reason to dislike me. Go choke and die.


----------



## konas8

ShatteredGlass said:


> It's ****ing hilarious when my FB friend request to someone I dislike/hate for one-sided reasons gets rejected. Hey *****, I should be the one rejecting your pathetic ***. You have absolutely no reason to dislike me. Go choke and die.


Why did you send a request despite hating them?


----------



## noydb

**** you tbh.


----------



## TryingMara

I just want to crawl back in bed and not face anyone today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I think my greatest skill is my ability to endlessly think about people who aren't thinking about me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ I'm an expert at that too. :sigh


----------



## alexisralston

I hate this school

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Flora20 said:


> Ballet is so beautiful, I've been thinking of taking a ballet class cause I really want to learn pointe work


Same. It's great exercise too which is a plus.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

PhilipJFry said:


> Maybe you can jinx yourself into dating someone that's great.


And be on the other side of the world from them for 2+ years? Not sure how I feel about that. How my sister and her boyfriend do it baffles me tbh.


----------



## tehuti88

WillYouStopDave said:


> Ditch them now! They may or may not keep their word on grandfathering you in but these kinds of things are always bad signs.


I wouldn't mind paying the monthly fee considering all the time I've invested in the site already (if they'd allow me to pay via PayPal, that is, since I have no credit card), but I agree with you that it's a bad sign. I imagine the fee will stop people from wanting to register, and I won't be surprised if they go defunct in the near future. :/


----------



## ShatteredGlass

konas8 said:


> Why did you send a request despite hating them?


If anybody were to quote this post, it'd be regarding this. You likely won't like the answer.

My criteria for sending/accepting friend requests goes like this:

I like you and/or we're friends. Yes. Of course.
You're a blatant bully that is likely to try and hurt me. Absolutely not.
I dislike you, but there's a >99 percent chance you won't talk to me. Yes. You can contribute to my friends list and by extension my superficial sense of popularity that may make me look better to potential friends in the future.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> I wouldn't mind paying the monthly fee considering all the time I've invested in the site already (if they'd allow me to pay via PayPal, that is, since I have no credit card), but I agree with you that it's a bad sign. I imagine the fee will stop people from wanting to register, and I won't be surprised if they go defunct in the near future. :/


 I guess it just really bugs me when things that have always been free change and they drag the people who have stuck with them for years along for the bumpy ride into the unknown.

Like youtube. It's going to end up being a pay only site eventually. Ads are a dead end and they know it. People who have been watching Youtube for free for years (In some cases as their main source of media) are going to end up having to make a hard choice.

I also suspect a lot of the smaller Youtubers will go away as this happens because they don't have nearly the numbers to make them worth paying for. That's gonna suck because some of the smaller channels are some of the most interesting.


----------



## konas8

ShatteredGlass said:


> If anybody were to quote this post, it'd be regarding this. You likely won't like the answer.
> 
> My criteria for sending/accepting friend requests goes like this:
> 
> I like you and/or we're friends. Yes. Of course.
> You're a blatant bully that is likely to try and hurt me. Absolutely not.
> I dislike you, but there's a >99 percent chance you won't talk to me. Yes. You can contribute to my friends list and by extension my superficial sense of popularity that may make me look better to potential friends in the future.


I see. That's useful.


----------



## Ai

I don't understand why calling people "retards" is considered acceptable on this site...


----------



## firestar

the cheat said:


> I think my greatest skill is my ability to endlessly think about people who aren't thinking about me.


Yup. Same here.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Had to create a new Instagram after so many nosy people found me because of how your stupid social media accounts are always linked together even after they've been deactivated. Hopefully no one I have no interest in keeping up with finds out about that account. Otherwise, I'm deleting that too.


----------



## Virgo

My grandma died and my mom is getting a $50k share from the house when it sells. And you know what? No shame. I asked my parents if I could get a rhinoplasty. What do you have to lose in asking? What if they really said yes? :lol Obviously they said no. My parents are so balls deep in debt that a pure $50k isn't going to get them out of debt. I have to admit though, despite the obvious answer being no, I'm very sad. I mean all that money, so close yet so far. ...I want a new nose so bad. T____T

(without it taking years and years of putting hardly anything into a savings account)


----------



## euphoria04

As a non-smoker, I'm not sure I will ever understand other non-smokers who find smoking cool or sexy. Maybe growing up around smokers all my life (including a few family members who have died from it) has removed the mystique, but the two things I've gathered from smoking is that it demonstrates a lack of willpower, and a lack of regard for one's physical health. If that's cool and sexy, then why isn't obesity cool and sexy?

I'm not judging smokers at all, cause I know what it's like to struggle with temptation and addiction, and struggle with it sometimes myself. But I continue to be baffled at the number of non-smokers I talk to who express this sentiment.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

euphoria04 said:


> As a non-smoker, I'm not sure I will ever understand other non-smokers who find smoking cool or sexy. Maybe growing up around smokers all my life (including a few family members who have died from it) has removed some of the mystique, but the two things I've gathered from smoking is that it demonstrates a lack of willpower, and a lack of regard for one's physical health. If that's cool and sexy, then why isn't obesity cool and sexy?
> 
> I'm not judging smokers at all, cause I know what it's like to struggle with temptation and addiction, and struggle with it sometimes myself. But I continue to be baffled at the number of non-smokers I talk to who express this sentiment.


I have a fetish for fingers, and people putting things in their mouth and there's just a lot of stuff there visually, but I hate the smell and doubt I'd ever date a smoker for that reason - it clings everywhere. I grew up with my dad who smoked for most of my life, and in the end after years of smoking you end up sounding like you're dying every morning coughing up your lungs and it's disturbing.


----------



## firestar

Well, at least my dad is watching Timeless now. Timeless is better than Madam Secretary. I prefer The Expanse, though.


----------



## euphoria04

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have a fetish for fingers, and people putting things in their mouth and there's just a lot of stuff there visually, but I hate the smell and doubt I'd ever date a smoker for that reason - it clings everywhere. I grew up with my dad who smoked for most of my life, and in the end after years of smoking you end up sounding like you're dying every morning coughing up your lungs and it's disturbing.


I think that's what it is. The non-smokers who like it, like the small window they get into the smoking world in just seeing smoking in action (I always figured they recalled Old Hollywood, James Dean, etc.), but the actual lifestyle would probably turn many of them off.

I had a conversation today with someone who was ranting about vaping, saying they should just smoke cigarettes. I said something about vaping being healthier, and got a dismissive "yeah whatever" in response. Which inspired this mini-rant.


----------



## mt moyt

my fortune cookie says:
'you will enjoy good health; you will be surrounded by luxury"


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Yawn. So bored.


----------



## Ai

Our new neighbors won't stop parking in our driveway, blocking us from being able to get in, and it's starting to piss me off. We've already confronted them once. They _know_ it's not theirs. But they also know there's nothing we can do about it. We can't call the police or have them towed because we don't own the property and our actual landlord doesn't seem to give a sh*t.

I'm about ready to _take_ one, though.

Right on the hood of their car.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Ai said:


> We can't call the police or have them towed because we don't own the property and our actual landlord doesn't seem to give a sh*t.


Technically you can call the police and have them tow because once you paid your rent to live there, your part of your driveway becomes your legal right of way and access.



acidicwithpanic said:


> Had to create a new Instagram after so many nosy people found me because of how your stupid social media accounts are always linked together even after they've been deactivated. Hopefully no one I have no interest in keeping up with finds out about that account. Otherwise, I'm deleting that too.


You didn't set your instagram to private?

That is why I hate sites that force you to log on via social media account to even view them. When you do, it publicizes your activity on them to everyone.


----------



## Ai

Pogowiff said:


> Technically you can call the police and have them tow because once you paid your rent to live there, your part of your driveway becomes your legal right of way and access.


Not according to my mother, especially since both properties are owned by the same landlord. But I admit I've not really investigated the issue, myself. Too busy contemplating the best squatting position.


----------



## Just Lurking

Ai said:


> Our new neighbors won't stop parking in our driveway, blocking us from being able to get in


They're blocking you from being able to get *in*...

Can you block *them* from being able to get *out*?


----------



## Zatch

Far too long have I been blind to my true gender.


----------



## Ai

Just Lurking said:


> They're blocking you from being able to get *in*...
> 
> Can you block *them* from being able to get *out*?


Nope. It seems they're well schooled in the art of spite and passive aggression because they made sure to park far enough back that not only can we not get in around them, we cannot park behind them without also being partially in the road.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Pogowiff said:


> Technically you can call the police and have them tow because once you paid your rent to live there, your part of your driveway becomes your legal right of way and access.
> 
> You didn't set your instagram to private?
> 
> That is why I hate sites that force you to log on via social media account to even view them. When you do, it publicizes your activity on them to everyone.


I did and I've also blocked people but they would confront me about it, and then they'd try to start **** with me simply just because I wanted my privacy. They expressed feeling offended that I wouldn't let them know what was going on in my life. So now, I'm conflicted about blocking people when I need to because I know that I'm going to be pulled into some unnecessary drama again. I don't give a **** if they think less of me for blocking them, the issue is getting sucked into drama over petty things again. There's no escaping it. Unless I delete every social media account, but if I didn't have those, I wouldn't have any friends. It's complicated lol.


----------



## tea111red

this song.....i heard it out in public the other day. i started laughing out loud when i recognized it, lol. why....why would they still be playing this song?

anyway, i thought no one was around when i started laughing to myself......i was wrong. there was someone in the corner. maybe they thought i was laughing at them or.....crazy. or....i don't know. :stu

i got out of there pretty fast....


----------



## Genos

don't u love it when that depression comes back and hits you like a brick


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> When do I get my cookie?


Okay, where is it!? :sas

<<<<<<<<


----------



## Steve French

I was in the fourth or five grade. Young, but some hormones were creeping in, and even if I only knew them from my stolen porno mags, I knew I had to have some obsession with boobs. I no doubt didn't even understand the appeal, but influences from society, the media, and my peers were creeping in there. And it just so happened that some older girls in my school offered to show my friends and I their boobs for some money. There might have even been a few suggestions at a bit of touching. ****, they probably didn't even have much of them at the time, but I was pretty psyched. Why were they offering us this incredible deal? Well, they wanted to save up money to go on a trip. 

It was the main point of conversation between my friends and I over the next few days. Many jokes and laughs were had and plans hatched. Naturally, we failed. They wanted like $20 or $40 from us, an astronomical amount at the time, and even if we pooled our resources, we would have came up short. Maybe we were a little scared too. Anyway, it was quickly forgotten. Well, until the two resurfaced what felt like a long time later, though it was probably only a short few weeks or months.

Two girls, the same two girls in fact, had gone missing. It was minor big news for the small community. Eventually they were found some several hundred kilometers and several days away. I believe they found their income and had gone on that trip, a runaway to one of the big cities. I was quite terrified. What if they should squeal on us horny little perverts about our big cash for boobs plan? That had to be illegal. I spent some days in paranoia, though like most big events of the time, it quickly faded from my conscience, only to be occasionally remembered some years down the line, chuckled about.

I have never told anyone that story. Maybe I dreamed it up and it has become so ingrained in my subconscious that it became real. Pretty sure it occurred, with minor variations. Something embarrassing about it. I have a few more stories of the like, that will probably never get revealed to anyone but the internet. Ah, to be young and foolish again. I couldn't hack it. I cringe at the thought of maybe parenting one of my own awkward hellions some day.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> My grandma died and my mom is getting a $50k share from the house when it sells. And you know what? No shame. I asked my parents if I could get a rhinoplasty. What do you have to lose in asking? What if they really said yes? :lol Obviously they said no. My parents are so balls deep in debt that a pure $50k isn't going to get them out of debt. I have to admit though, despite the obvious answer being no, I'm very sad. I mean all that money, so close yet so far. ...I want a new nose so bad. T____T
> 
> (without it taking years and years of putting hardly anything into a savings account)


Just stopped by to say sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I've noticed I'm attracted to certain guys who either dislike me, or who i initially perceive as disliking me, maybe because i consider them to be "safe" relationships. i'm free to project how wonderful and validated i would feel if someone returned my attraction without having to acknowledge our non-compatibility.


----------



## tea111red

things in a dark hole.

things under a rock.


----------



## Mc Borg

All in my outrageously B-Don Coscarelli dreams.


----------



## KelsKels

Really thinking about adopting rats.. I had a friend who had some and they're so sweet..


----------



## cuppy

This math class kicking my butt.


----------



## Blue Dino

Went on a night walk and then the rain came down hard outta nowhere in the middle of my walk when I am farthest from home and without an umbrella and a thin track jacket. And then every crosswalk I crossed, in the split second I crossed, a car would happen to appear and turned into my way in the intersection. They all slammed their brakes the last minute when they see me crossing surprised at anyone out strolling at this late hour in the pouring rain. I couldn't help but glance at the driver, they all gave me a weird look like "wtf is up with her.."


----------



## vela

I wish I could fall asleep. Took an Ambien an hour ago and it isn't working. That's why I'm here right now. Trying to avoid a rush of anxiety before I fall asleep.


----------



## ByStorm

I have this idea of charging hourly for (independent) online math tutoring sessions for high school and college students via skype or a similar service, both as a source of income and as a means of social exposure to lessen my SA. I'd have to get my degree first.


----------



## mt moyt

he made another one


----------



## Virgo

KelsKels said:


> Really thinking about adopting rats.. I had a friend who had some and they're so sweet..


They are very sweet, socially intelligent, wonderful companions. Get girls, though.  I mean, the boys are alright. But they'll fight/play in the middle of the night when you're trying to sleep, from what I heard, lol. They are also quite territorial, so it might be very difficult if you ever want to introduce any new rats to their cage. The girls are just so chill though, lmao. The downside is maintaining the cage. Add another very regular chore to your list.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Just stopped by to say sorry for your loss.


Thank you. It's alright. I hardly knew her at all. I didn't even go to any funeral. And according to my mother, they had a difficult relationship. But I didn't really know that much. Yeah, still sad of course, the disease she had is pretty cruel (Alzheimer's). Thanks


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Thank you. It's alright. I hardly knew her at all. I didn't even go to any funeral. And according to my mother, they had a difficult relationship. But I didn't really know that much. Yeah, still sad of course, the disease she had is pretty cruel (Alzheimer's). Thanks


Oh ok


----------



## Ai

I'm legitimately shocked that member wasn't at the _very least_ temp banned yesterday... lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wonder what I missed, lol.


----------



## Virgo

Hm. There's this boy in my art class who has the most heart-stopping, beautiful blue eyes that I've ever seen in my entire existence. And he's a brilliant artist.

Just saying, that's all.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Aww lol. 

I forgot today was 420, lmao.


----------



## mt moyt

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Aww lol.
> 
> I forgot today was 420, lmao.


ahh you reminded me!! dissertation or 420... hmmm


----------



## tehuti88

I hate how often on these court shows, the owners of problem dogs, when asked what breed it is, answer that it's a "bulldog mix" or a "boxer mix" or a "terrier mix," and then they show the dog and it's quite obviously a pit bull. :roll Usually not even a mix.

"Terrier mix" might be true in some cases, but it's still misleading, because when you think of a terrier, is a pit bull really the first breed that goes through your mind...? More likely you're thinking of something like this...










...or this...










There was a guy recently who in court called his dog a "boxer mix," and then the judges showed Facebook posts where he made NO mention of a boxer, but was posting all kinds of stuff about how people discriminate against pit bulls, and he even gloated about how he sent his pit bull to a safe house so he could avoid the laws in his area against such dogs...moron.

Own up to your dog breed. If it's a good dog then there's nothing to be ashamed of. People like this make the honest pit bull owners look bad.

And WTF is with Rachael Ray always going on about how pit bulls were "originally" bred to be nanny dogs? :| Learn about your own pet breed, Rachael Ray; lying about pit bulls won't do them any favors. Maybe they can make good nanny dogs now but that is not what they were originally bred for.

...

I've always typed it as "pitbull," but that seems to more frequently be considered the name of a rapper and not the dog breed, so I guess I'll correct myself. :serious:

And lest anyone think I hate pit bulls...










Look at that face.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

A very respectful member of this forum just got banned,very sad news indeed.


----------



## Jeff271

m€ow »^,,^« \


----------



## Kevin001

I feel so small...ugh.


----------



## tehuti88

I hate when people ask me about things I _know_ they're not interested in (or they ask about it when they have like exactly one minute of free time, which makes it clear they're not interested in it).

One example of many...

*while in the hospital, busy nurse sees my book on dissociation sitting nearby*
Nurse: "Oh! Is that interesting at all?"
Me: "I haven't read it yet, don't know much about it."
_*has an entire library on the subject at home & could talk about it for hours*_

I have to play dumb/pretend I don't know anything about the subject in question, just so I don't bore them with an explanation that will make their eyes glaze over (it's like trying to summarize a really complicated movie plot in one sentence--can't be done). And I really suck at playing dumb about a subject I'm interested in (plus, it hurts to downplay something you're really into and never get a chance to talk about), so it always makes me sound like I'm either _really_ stupid, or uninterested in talking with them.

Which just makes me seem rude, and they lose interest in talking to me whatsoever, and so the cycle continues. :roll


----------



## SunshineSam218

Facebook is so full of drama. I only have it around now just so people can keep in contact with me. I'm starting to hate social media and disabled a lot of my accounts. Now I only seem to like Forums for some reason. 

People are so negative on Facebook. -_- It get so emotionally draining for me.


----------



## ShadowOne

Why exactly would I willingly deal with personal digs. I have my own, I don't need any others


----------



## Memories of Silence

I'm tired when I don't want to be, and then when I want to be, I'm not.


----------



## Act to fall

Virgo said:


> Hm. There's this boy in my art class who has the most heart-stopping, beautiful blue eyes that I've ever seen in my entire existence. And he's a brilliant artist.
> 
> Just saying, that's all.


Nice!:nerd:


----------



## Pongowaffle

I could not help but notice a fair amount of younger age workers call in sick today. And then I realize today is 4/20 lol.



Ai said:


> Not according to my mother, especially since both properties are owned by the same landlord. But I admit I've not really investigated the issue, myself. Too busy contemplating the best squatting position.


I see. It probably will not hurt to call the police. The officer can definitely get them to move their car in the mean time. They will resolve the initial situation every time they are called. But in the long term, feuds will keep escalating back and forth in situations like this. You should probably keep badgering the landlord about the neighbor and maybe you guys can work something out. If they still do not do anything, maybe scare them into leaving the lease and take legal action if not. Landlords usually are scare of this.


----------



## funnynihilist

I'm all out of gum. I need my Trident Cinnamon man! But not bad enough to get in the car and make a special trip to get it.


----------



## tehuti88

This user seems to have a _lot_ of interests in common with me, and is seeking friends...

...and now I'm going to not bother replying to their post, because trying to be friends is too frightening and difficult and discouraging and never, ever ends well. :sigh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> This user seems to have a _lot_ of interests in common with me, and is seeking friends...
> 
> ...and now I'm going to not bother replying to their post, because trying to be friends is too frightening and difficult and discouraging and never, ever ends well. :sigh


Do you want me to ask for you?


----------



## forever in flux

I don't feel depressed as **** for the first time in days. I almost feel euphoric from the relief!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I was bored. But I also love it! 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Spindrift

I'm going to look like Henry Rollins in thirty years. Ugh.


----------



## Ai

I want desperately to be as body positive toward myself as I am toward other people... But I look down, or in the mirror, and see my gut protruding farther than my breasts and I just want to throw on a giant potato sack and cry... Sigh.

Involuntarily comparing my body to how it appeared four years ago doesn't help either.

I'd like to get back to the gym... I felt better, over all, when I was active. But I just don't have the time. I can't go before work and I am far too exhausted after. The last thing I need is another hamstring injury I can't afford to properly heal.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sometimes I wonder how old people on this forum think I am (who don't know)


----------



## Karsten

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sometimes I wonder how old people on this forum think I am (who don't know)


24-28?


----------



## Blue Dino

Calm mild late night could only mean one thing. The fat neighborhood cat lounging around outside making loud eery meows and cries. I no longer live in the front part of the house, but I could still hear the meows with the backyard sliding door slightly opened. I just hope it isn't chilling on top the hood of my car like usual.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What's up with my digestive system?



Persephone The Dread said:


> Sometimes I wonder how old people on this forum think I am (who don't know)


28?


----------



## noydb

I wish I didn't get so obsessive.


----------



## Kevin001

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sometimes I wonder how old people on this forum think I am (who don't know)


I know now but for the longest I was thinking you were like 30 or something, lol.


----------



## Rains

I find a lot of threads here overwhelming. Even if it's a topic that interests me, it seems like if I click on a thread and it already has more than 5 long posts, or more than a dozen shorts posts, I get overwhelmed and leave because I don't have the patience to read all of it. I don't know how people chime into really long threads if they haven't been following them from the start. Maybe it's because I'm a slow reader and it would just take way too long for me to read everything... or something to do with that ADD diagnosis I got a few years ago.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Karsten said:


> 24-28?





Canadian Brotha said:


> 28?


26 so in the middle of 24-28 



Kevin001 said:


> I know now but for the longest I was thinking you were like 30 or something, lol.


Lol yeah someone else thought I seemed like I was in my early 30s which is weird, irl I come across much younger than I am.


----------



## Ai

Rains said:


> . . . I don't know how people chime into really long threads if they haven't been following them from the start. Maybe it's because I'm a slow reader and it would just take way too long for me to read everything... or something to do with that ADD diagnosis I got a few years ago.


I get the impression a lot of people don't even bother to read replies in threads that predate their own, if at all. They use SAS as a personal sounding box and expect everyone else to tune in. :/ So that would never be an issue for them.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm so happy for you and want this to work out for you. You def deserve it. But if you leave, I don't know how I'll survive here.


----------



## Kevin001

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol yeah someone else thought I seemed like I was in my early 30s which is weird, irl I come across much younger than I am.


Yeah I was a tad disappointed when I found out your real age. Being older gave you more of an intriguing factor .


----------



## Kevin001

Rains said:


> I find a lot of threads here overwhelming. Even if it's a topic that interests me, it seems like if I click on a thread and it already has more than 5 long posts, or more than a dozen shorts posts, I get overwhelmed and leave because I don't have the patience to read all of it. I don't know how people chime into really long threads if they haven't been following them from the start. Maybe it's because I'm a slow reader and it would just take way too long for me to read everything... or something to do with that ADD diagnosis I got a few years ago.


Yes! I avoid long posts....just too much. If its a new user I might read it and comment because I might be the only response they get and they might really need just one person to reach out to.


----------



## Zatch

Bountifully blessed butts.


----------



## mt moyt

future islands next week :boogie


----------



## tehuti88

ANX1 said:


> Do you want me to ask for you?


No, it's okay. ops The main problem is me never keeping up the conversation even when I do reach out to others or they reach out to me, so I have only myself to blame in most cases.

I just hate that making friends has become such hard work that it's not worth bothering anymore. :sigh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> No, it's okay. ops


As you wish. 



tehuti88 said:


> The main problem is me never keeping up the conversation even when I do reach out to others or they reach out to me, so I have only myself to blame in most cases.


With friends you don't always talk, sometimes on and off. Also depends on how many friends or other people to talk to that you have, as might talk some with this friend, some with another, etc. So it's quite normal to be that way me thinks (human nature). 



tehuti88 said:


> I just hate that making friends has become such hard work that it's not worth bothering anymore. :sigh


Just know you have a friend here. :hug


----------



## Crisigv

I hate it here


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I hate it here


Awww. :hug


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> I hate it here


Me too...let's start the road trip next month, lol


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> Me too...let's start the road trip next month, lol


Hehe, sure


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I am thinking this.

I get why people have magical thinking about the universe and fate. Sometimes it seems like certain things seem to _always_ happen. Ya know? Of course they do. :b

So, I know that I've been keeping to my corner. And I know that I've been keeping silent, for the most part. I'm...well...I'm being good. You _know_ my mouth. :/

And well...you've responded in kind. Okay, maybe I'm not being so good, but it's better than fighting, right?

Ok.

Despite all that, a short while ago I felt as though I was given a green light and, well, I'm moving on green? It means something to me to have that green light, to have it from you and in your own words. Verstehst du?

Right.

So, the other day, a red light presented itself to *you*. It was not _my _red light and it was someone else's and _*you*_ took it. Furthermore, you followed it through to today AND I think I'm being blamed for it.

Okay fine.

Anyway, even though things aren't 100% (c'mon, consider everything that's happened) I'm still moving on green. Can you see that?

Is the universe saying something? Nah.

Insecurity and pride are speaking here for everyone, _including _the person that gave the red light, which I don't really understand, but whatevs. Nobody has to get hurt here, because it's not a thing if we don't make it so.

Easier said than done, right?

Yeah.

Regardless, let's move forward.

FIN


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@sarafinanickelbocker

So red means go? Green means stop?

Okay. :grin2:


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

ANX1 said:


> @*sarafinanickelbocker*
> 
> So red means go? Green means stop?
> 
> Okay. :grin2:


Lol! Yes, that's exactly it. :b haha

Yeah, I'm being silly. Don't care though. Things are so...pssht...dumb. Aren't they sometimes?

Hope you're having a nice Friday ANX1


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Lol! Yes, that's exactly it.  haha
> 
> Yeah, I'm being silly. Don't care though. Things are so...pssht...dumb. Aren't they sometimes?
> 
> Hope you're having a nice Friday ANX1


Noted.  :grin2:

Of course, we are all silly at one time or another.  

Like this sometimes -






Saturday afternoon here, as we see the new day first in the world.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

@ANX1 Exactly. haha

Love that movie!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> @*ANX1* Exactly. haha
> 
> Love that movie!


Actually new day first or 2nd or 3rd, but anyway.  :grin2:

One of my favourite movie scenes. :grin2:

About those TPS reports (Lumberg).  :grin2:


----------



## Blue Dino

I never understood why we still have these types of plastic packaging as the norm, when ten of thousands of people badly injured themselves per year trying to open these? I would think after all of these years, there should have been countless lawsuits by now, causing companies to rethink their packaging methods.

I had several really close calls myself...


----------



## tehuti88

I just saw (on another site) a conservative wishing they could commit violence against liberals, then like _the very next day_ they complained about a liberal who wanted to commit violence against conservatives.

Jeez Louise. :lol


----------



## Cyan22

Blue Dino said:


> I never understood why we still have these types of plastic packaging as the norm, when ten of thousands of people badly injured themselves per year trying to open these? I would think after all of these years, there should have been countless lawsuits by now, causing companies to rethink their packaging methods.
> 
> I had several really close calls myself...


Our companies are being run by a bunch of sadists. That's why. :serious:


----------



## Wanderlust26

Well I got some important things done today but it still sucked! First I made a fool of myself when I called the auto shop to make an appointment. I can't even bring myself to write about it here because it was just too dumb. This is why I hate making phone calls! And then when I was on my way to get my car washed, this miserable obese **** cut me off and gave me the finger because apparently my U-turn was slow, which I'm sure it wasn't because he was far away when I last looked so I'm sure he sped up. There needs to be more cops on the road ticketing drivers who cut others off. It's been happening too much and it's so ridiculous.


----------



## tea111red

Wanderlust26 said:


> Well I got some important things done today but it still sucked! First I made a fool of myself when I called the auto shop to make an appointment. I can't even bring myself to write about it here because it was just too dumb. This is why I hate making phone calls! And then when I was on my way to get my car washed, this miserable obese **** cut me off and gave me the finger because apparently my U-turn was slow, which I'm sure it wasn't because he was far away when I last looked so I'm sure he sped up. There needs to be more cops on the road ticketing drivers who cut others off. It's been happening too much and it's so ridiculous.


yeah.....i literally had 10 people cut me off one night a month or so ago. i was pretty amazed by that....


----------



## Wanderlust26

tea111red said:


> yeah.....i literally had 10 people cut me off one night a month or so ago. i was pretty amazed by that....


Damn, I thought 3 in a row was bad.... What's more amazing is you didn't lost your temper.


----------



## 2Milk

I get to see her tomorrow and the day after that. I always look forward to saturdays and sundays because of her. I probably wont get to talk her much though... :/


----------



## Blue Dino

Omg... the fat neighborhood cat that has been screaming time to time on my street in some nights actually showed up in the backyard. It was chilling in the backyard deck. I fed it some leftover fish on my refrigerator and it let me pet him/her a bit. First time I petted a cat in a very long time. I've always hated this cat for its annoyance. Now I'm starting to like it. Felt like I made a new friend. :lol

Odd thing was, my dog seem pretty cool with it. I guess maybe they had quite a few interactions without me knowing. I hope it comes back often.



Wanderlust26 said:


> Well I got some important things done today but it still sucked! First I made a fool of myself when I called the auto shop to make an appointment. I can't even bring myself to write about it here because it was just too dumb. This is why I hate making phone calls! And then when I was on my way to get my car washed, this miserable obese **** cut me off and gave me the finger because apparently my U-turn was slow, which I'm sure it wasn't because he was far away when I last looked so I'm sure he sped up. There needs to be more cops on the road ticketing drivers who cut others off. It's been happening too much and it's so ridiculous.


I think aggressive douchebag driving has always been one of the cornerstones of American pride. Especially those meat head types in those big trucks or muscle cars.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Lol! Yes, that's exactly it.  haha
> 
> Yeah, I'm being silly. Don't care though. Things are so...pssht...dumb. Aren't they sometimes?
> 
> Hope you're having a nice Friday ANX1


Oh, please excuse by bad manners.

I had a nice Friday and Saturday. Thank you. 

I hope you had nice Friday and hopefully now Saturday.


----------



## Kevin001

Glad she woke up on time...phew.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Blue Dino said:


> I never understood why we still have these types of plastic packaging as the norm, when ten of thousands of people badly injured themselves per year trying to open these? I would think after all of these years, there should have been countless lawsuits by now, causing companies to rethink their packaging methods.
> 
> I had several really close calls myself...


I know right. A few weeks ago I bought a HDMI cable, packaged like the thing in the picture. I tried cutting it with a pair of kitchen scissors using two hands and with my eyes shut tight. Somewhat impatient with the obnoxious packaging, I ended up putting a little too much force into it, making one of the scissor handles fly across the room. LOL. The packaging was barely damaged. I grabbed another pair of scissors and took a more conservative approach, careful to mind any sharp bits of plastic that could scratch someone's cornea or something.

Where is innovation needed in the world? Plastic packaging! :lol

Irrelevant to the above, I was driving from the supermarket just after sunset today when I noticed a few vague figures by a bus stop further down the road. I wondered if they were possibly a group of people from any of my old schools, but it didn't concern me much. In a few seconds that notion would be proven or dispelled, and I could get on with my day.

Before I ever could've been ready, I processed the appearance of one in particular, whose fluffy hair and cringeworthy ankle-length shorts were indeed all too familiar. Whooo boy it was my crush. Niceeee. In my -inevitable- surge of panic and insecurity, my calm control of the car turned into hyperventilation and a face that looked to have seen a ghost. Apparently, my orientation in space was shot, too, as 'straight ahead' became confusing and scary. I mentally shook it off and straightened up before possibly swerving toward oncoming traffic.

Why does this sort of thing happen to me so much? Why can't my crush and I be friends? I could've died, and nobody cares.


----------



## Jeff271

Spring loaded metal snips work much better for cutting through plastic packaging like that.


----------



## tehuti88

Blue Dino said:


> Omg... the fat neighborhood cat that has been screaming time to time on my street in some nights actually showed up in the backyard. It was chilling in the backyard deck. I fed it some leftover fish on my refrigerator and it let me pet him/her a bit. First time I petted a cat in a very long time. I've always hated this cat for its annoyance. Now I'm starting to like it. Felt like I made a new friend. :lol


:love2


----------



## Act to fall

I'm so sad and tired


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Sometimes I click on those _similar threads,_ but they are usually super old threads, and as I read through them, I can't believe the number of people who have been perma-banned. It's kind of crazy.


----------



## firestar

The Lost City of Z was the longest movie ever.


----------



## momentsunset

Realizing more that life doesn't owe me anything  I have to make my own happiness and not depend on other people or things for it.


----------



## euphoria04

momentsunset said:


> Realizing more that life doesn't owe me anything  I have to make my own happiness and not depend on other people or things for it.


Good realization to have. 

I don't think it hurts any of us to take a step back from the bustle once in a while and remind ourselves that life owes us nothing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't want to go to work


----------



## firestar

And now it's The Expanse. I like this show but I'm old and need my sleep . . . apparently more so than my 63 year-old father.


----------



## Fever Dream

It's been a weird day. Aurora Borealis. Sudden shift to spring. And a fanatically brave sparrow playing with a potato chip.


----------



## Crisigv

Might as well just sleep my life away.


----------



## llodell88

why am i so emotional

i feel like a stranger to myself


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Crisigv said:


> Might as well just sleep my life away.


To sleep, perchance to dream...


----------



## Vein

What am I doing on here? Get the hell off and start practicing.


----------



## ShadowOne

sometimes im envious of the dead


----------



## farfegnugen

told a couple of friends I'd go meet them for a drink, though I have no real desire to do so. I have to do a job tomorrow, so I have a ready made excuse to get out of there quickly. Also, there's some 20 year old girls in the hot tub next door who I think just flashed me when I went to my car.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Ducks are cute.


----------



## tehuti88

I just sat down on the toilet and tried to pee. :|


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There is an entire textbook a thousand pages long about socializing & body language which I did not learn and feel incapable learning or utilizing even if/when I comprehend


----------



## riverbird

I feel like I am extremely pathetic right now. I need to snap out of it.


----------



## TryingMara

Awake again...yippee :blank



Crisigv said:


> Might as well just sleep my life away.


I've been feeling the same way. If only I could actually stay asleep.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Blue Dino said:


> I think aggressive douchebag driving has always been one of the cornerstones of American pride. Especially those meat head types in those big trucks or muscle cars.


Yes, especially in rich areas. Oh the perks of living by the beach.... -_-


----------



## Wanderlust26

I got some more important things done today. It feels really good, but I can see my social anxiety has gotten worse again since I don't have the constant social interaction from work anymore. I know I appeared on edge with pretty much everybody I've talked to today, especially the car mechanic. I was even awkward from just ordering a double espresso because I was caught off guard by extra questions the cashier asked, but he was nice about it at least. 

Sometimes social interactions--even if they're small, will feel like a sensory overload for me if I haven't done it in awhile.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll be 30 this year and I can feel the turning point approaching, I have to change things, a great many things, but a few at the very least


----------



## mt moyt

this is the worst essay anyone has ever written in the history of the world


----------



## BAH

Bured


----------



## Kevin001

I need a new calendar, the quality I have to deal with now sucks.


----------



## 0blank0

The worthlessness.


----------



## Crisigv

sunny days make me sad too


----------



## Act to fall

Crisigv said:


> sunny days make me sad too


Hahaha yeah


----------



## forever in flux

I'm Wilford Brimley.


----------



## Act to fall

I don't hate my ex, should I? Obviously I'm very hurt but I can't feel angry at him, if being with me made him unhappy then what should I expect, he can't just fake it indefinitely hoping to feel good again sometime. He did it very poorly but breaking up is hard to do and scary, I can't really fault him for that.


----------



## CNikki

Annoyed. Simply annoyed.


----------



## Genos

I have to get out of Florida ffs. But I can't afford college anywhere else and it's still gonna take me at least another 3 years to finish my degree. sigh...


----------



## firestar

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'll be 30 this year and I can feel the turning point approaching, I have to change things, a great many things, but a few at the very least


I can relate. I know 30 is just a number, but I'm still not looking forward to it.


----------



## Act to fall

Genos said:


> I have to get out of Florida ffs. But I can't afford college anywhere else and it's still gonna take me at least another 3 years to finish my degree. sigh...


Well if you're able to minimize the amount of loans you take out by going to school in florida maybe you'll be able to leave earlier and finish your last year somewhere better for you. Especially if you can find a paying internship or job in your field to do during your last year.


----------



## Genos

Act to fall said:


> Well if you're able to minimize the amount of loans you take out by going to school in florida maybe you'll be able to leave earlier and finish your last year somewhere better for you. Especially if you can find a paying internship or job in your field to do during your last year.


I could actually leave in December, as I'm about to finish a certificate program which will allow me to work as a LPN but unfortunately all the credits I've earned this entire year will only transfer to local CCs so I want to at least get my ASN here so I haven't just wasted an entire year though. Will definitely be moving somewhere after that for my Bachelor's... probably NYC as I have family who need financial assistance up there. Always wanted to live in Denver or San Francisco though too :con 
idk, sorry for rambling. it just seems so ****ing impossible to plan efficiently for the future :sigh everything changes so fast


----------



## Act to fall

Genos said:


> I could actually leave in December, as I'm about to finish a certificate program which will allow me to work as a LPN but unfortunately all the credits I've earned this entire year will only transfer to local CCs so I want to at least get my ASN here so I haven't just wasted an entire year though. Will definitely be moving somewhere after that for my Bachelor's... *probably NYC as I have family who need financial assistance up there.* Always wanted to live in Denver or San Francisco though too :con
> idk, sorry for rambling. it just seems so ****ing impossible to plan efficiently for the future :sigh everything changes so fast


Do you know if you could qualify for New Yorks new free tuition at public schools?


----------



## Genos

Act to fall said:


> Do you know if you could qualify for New Yorks new free tuition at public schools?


woooow holy **** i would! thank you so much i had no idea about this! i'm gonna look more into it, it doesn't say if it requires you to be a resident or not


----------



## Kevin001

I need social interaction bad....its been like a month since I've video chatted with someone....probably longer since I've talked on the phone.......months since I've hungout with someone........socially starved right now.


----------



## Act to fall

Only looking out the window at the sunny day.


----------



## Overdrive

Jme fais tellement chier


----------



## Virgo

How does blocking someone on this site actually work? Can I block a stalker from seeing any of my posts, or will they still see them all?


----------



## Act to fall

Virgo said:


> How does blocking someone on this site actually work? Can I block a stalker from seeing any of my posts, or will they still see them all?


Is this a hypothetical or...? Anyway to warn other people here about them?


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> I need social interaction bad....its been like a month since I've video chatted with someone....probably longer since I've talked on the phone.......months since I've hungout with someone........socially starved right now.


This, so much.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> This, so much.


If you ever want to video chat or something hmu


----------



## SilentLyric

I'm bored.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> If you ever want to video chat or something hmu


Maybe


----------



## tehuti88

Virgo said:


> How does blocking someone on this site actually work? Can I block a stalker from seeing any of my posts, or will they still see them all?


Unfortunately, they still see your posts. Ignore only means you don't see theirs. :/

It _might_ block them from reading your blog (if you have one), PMing you, or posting VMs on your page. *I could be wrong about this, though*; maybe you need to set your blog to friends only for that to work.  Ditto with friends list, VMs, etc.


----------



## feels

We'd been smelling smoke in our apartment for the last few months, like someone was smoking cigarettes indoors. We assumed and hoped it wasn't our neighbor next door because we like him and he hadn't done it the previous half a year or so he'd lived there. Today we found out it really was him though. My boyfriend politely asked him to stop. He seemed a little reluctant but agreed to. He also said he smoked pot sometimes too lol. He's always oversharing but I like it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Can't wait til this comes out.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo

tehuti88 said:


> Unfortunately, they still see your posts. Ignore only means you don't see theirs. :/
> 
> It _might_ block them from reading your blog (if you have one), PMing you, or posting VMs on your page. *I could be wrong about this, though*; maybe you need to set your blog to friends only for that to work.  Ditto with friends list, VMs, etc.


Thank you tehuti  Ah man, that's a shame. That'd be a nice feature.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn the summer is just around the corner....might hit the beach for the first time ever...key word might.


----------



## SparklingWater

Thank goodness I made that switch. I kept worrying about being boring, but now I keep thinking 'well what is it i want to do, what am i really interested in?' One is worrying about what others think of me, the other is caring about myself and my quality of life because i matter.


----------



## ShadowOne

i keep dreaming of someone i cant be with. and its either frustrating or depressing. this morning's was both


----------



## feels

My mom might move into the same apartment complex as us and I'm stoked about it. Not only cause it'll just be nice being able to visit her whenever, but she's really unhappy living with her ex-ish boyfriend and so I just want her to be able to be content.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Working really hard on my house doesn't make up for being really ineffective at my job. I have to not panic. Just be patient and listen to critique without despair.



realisticandhopeful said:


> Thank goodness I made that switch. I kept worrying about being boring, but now I keep thinking 'well what is it i want to do, what am i really interested in?' One is worrying about what others think of me, the other is caring about myself and my quality of life because i matter.


Congrats!


----------



## Mc Borg

The most recent episode of The Leftovers had a scene where characters were jumping on a trampoline to the song Protect Ya Neck (The Jump Off) by the Wu-Tang Clan. Easily one of the most amazing things I've ever seen.





:cig

*edit. The wrong song. lol.


----------



## Mc Borg

Whatev said:


> Why do people buy gift cards for more than what they are worth?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/500-Amazon-Gift-Card-instant-delivery-via-email-/142356354959?nav=SEARCH


Lol, wtf? :lol


----------



## Blue Dino

This month was suppose to be a great month which I have been looking forward to for a long time, and it went by way too fast. And I definitely did little to make the best out of it like I promised myself to. Once this month is over, I am expecting a wave of lingering despairing obstacles to return to me in full force like a boomerang circling back.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That this is the truth about being single -






:lol


----------



## Overdrive

ANX1 said:


> That this is the truth about being single -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


----------



## Barakiel

I want to set a goal of posting here at least once a day. I know a lot of folks feel like they're addicted to this place and post far too much, but I feel like I have the opposite problem, it's like I'm stuck with a long-term writers' block that makes putting my thoughts into words more difficult than it needs to be.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Overdrive said:


>


----------



## Kevin001

My little sister is way more assertive than me. Got in a wreck not too long ago and is back at driving by herself. The most I've ever done is drive to the mail box by myself. Even if my mom tells her no you can't drive she doesn't listen and just does it. She is had bigger balls than me lol.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Barakiel said:


> I want to set a goal of posting here at least once a day. I know a lot of folks feel like they're addicted to this place and post far too much, but I feel like I have the opposite problem, it's like I'm stuck with a long-term writers' block that makes putting my thoughts into words more difficult than it needs to be.


 I can relate to this. I don't think I'm very articulate, and I often overthink what I want to post, sometimes to the point where I just don't post at all.

Looking at my own posting history, I seem to have "bursts" where I'll post more than usual, either side of long periods of inactivity. There is no middle ground.


----------



## AussiePea

Just watched the movie Spotlight. To think child molestation exists to the extent that was uncovered is quite sickening. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

'The future is now', made me think of i, robot lol.


----------



## Overdrive

JeanLucDiscard said:


> 'The future is now', made me think of i, robot lol.












maaan wtf...:serious:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Overdrive said:


> maaan wtf...:serious:


I concur.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm ready to give up on everything.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Wow, I'm approaching 24, and I still can't take into account the most important details. I'm too focused on a goal and will have some general idea of how to reach it, but when it all comes down to the actual execution, I forget to do certain things that initially seem minor but are actually crucial to reaching said goal and end up embarrassing myself when I don't meet required deadlines on time. Pretty sure that lady I had to make a phone call to felt like I was wasting her time by trying to force something to happen that should have been taken care of a long time ago. 

This is why I cringe everytime someone in public refers to me as a "woman." I've had some woman at a coffee shop stop by with her kids who were playing around while I was studying. When they got near me, she started scolding at them, telling them that they shouldn't bother "the woman" (me). It was just an odd feeling.


----------



## Overdrive

I wish i had some vitamin K right now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My brother just compared the way I was moving to a cross between a serial killer and a rape victim, and then compared me to Keyser Soze. Or some scene with him in (I haven't seen The Usual Suspects.) Then told me I had to watch the entire film to know what he meant. I have a feeling I'm not going to get it.

In case someone gets the wrong idea, this doesn't actually bother me. Just the most random comparison ever.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

Please no.  :hug


----------



## SparklingWater

Lmao sorry sir. I know I look put together but I'm working out some ****. Try again in a year maybe. I'll be in a much better place.


I don't think I'm depressed anymore as much as stuck and acting on habit. Maybe a little scared and avoidant but I just have to push.


----------



## cosmicslop

I think I would like to try to date a chef. Try is the word. Mostly because 1.) I would like to see how compatible my introversion is with a partner who would be away a lot because they have an ultra-busy work schedule. Would I feel emotionally deprived or would I feel like it satisfies my need to have a lot of alone time? And 2.) that abusive kitchen environment they're in daily seems to fine tune their sense of humor into being the most sarcastic *******s. It's the best kind for good banter. Could be a bad idea, but I can't help but wonder. Everyone I've been with has been friendly extroverts.


----------



## SparklingWater

If I don't find a way to occupy my time I will eat this entire vacation.


----------



## mt moyt

realisticandhopeful said:


> If I don't find a way to occupy my time I will eat this entire vacation.


:lol i like that idea


----------



## Just Lurking

I feel so lethargic. Very heavy.


----------



## mt moyt

everyday i keep killing them, but they just keep coming. these days every toilet trip i kill 1 or 2 silverfish


----------



## komiromibu30

Life. What is considered right and wrong in situations that involve people you live with. Contemplating relative thoughts.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm hope he is ok.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm burnt out


----------



## SamanthaStrange

That ending was... bittersweet.


----------



## Mc Borg

SamanthaStrange said:


> That ending was... bittersweet.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Mc Borg I love that song.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I'm burnt out


:hug


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> :hug


Thank you


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Thank you


You're welcome.


----------



## crimeclub

This is what a complete lack of social anxiety looks like.


----------



## mt moyt

crimeclub said:


> This is what a complete lack of social anxiety looks like.


also, insanity


----------



## Ai

The myopic, naive romanticizing of the past in this forum is getting a little exhausting lately...


----------



## Winds

Early rainy mornings are the perfect time to get errands done. There is hardly anyone out except degenerates and older people.


----------



## ShadowOne

i wish i could lose my sense of self and pure self interest

but i dont know how and the probability ill flake is high because i get so focused on myself and live inward


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

mt moyt said:


> everyday i keep killing them, but they just keep coming. these days every toilet trip i kill 1 or 2 silverfish


I'll take those over the house centipedes I'm seeing. The centipedes actually feed on silverfish, plus spiders and everything else you don't want. But I don't want centipedes.

Sent from the future


----------



## komorikun

I had all of those at my last apartment. Centipedes, silverfish, spiders, and tons of roaches. Only the roaches bothered me. Oh yeah and the pigeons which would hang out on my fire escape and poop all over it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm anxious about my doctor appointment tomorrow morning...the racing heart, shaky hand, jumpiness I'll endure in the lobby waiting, and then going through the multiple questions/requests I'll be making including asking for medical records for my appointment for medical herb and what he may say about that. Needs to be done though, I need to know where my health stands before I turn 30


----------



## Blue Dino

Annoying loud neighborhood cat came for a visit again. It appeared at my backyard sliding door. I had no more leftover fish unfortunately, so I just ended up opening a can of tuna and giving it half a tablespoon of it. Since I know it's probably bad for the cat to feed it canned food with lots of preservatives. I ended up snacking away the rest with crackers myself and it looked at me like "that's all I get?" before it walked off and disappeared into the darkness.



Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm anxious about my doctor appointment tomorrow morning...the racing heart, shaky hand, jumpiness I'll endure in the lobby waiting, and then going through the multiple questions/requests I'll be making *including asking for medical records for my appointment for medical herb and what he may say about that*. Needs to be done though, I need to know where my health stands before I turn 30


Pretty sure at this day and age, most doctors would just shrug this off given how he probably had heard this a bunch of times from patients.


----------



## komorikun

Blue Dino said:


> Annoying loud neighborhood cat came for a visit again. It appeared at my backyard sliding door. I had no more leftover fish unfortunately, so I just ended up opening a can of tuna and giving it half a tablespoon of it. Since I know it's probably bad for the cat to feed it canned food with lots of preservatives. I ended up snacking away the rest with crackers myself and it looked at me like "that's all I get?" before it walked off and disappeared into the darkness.
> 
> Pretty sure at this day and age, most doctors would just shrug this off given how he probably had heard this a bunch of times from patients.


Canned tuna in water once in a while should be fine. I used to give it to my cats once a week. They loved it. I had one cat that refused to eat canned cat food. She'd only eat kibble but she ate tuna for humans.

Wouldn't give them canned tuna in oil though.


----------



## solely

I'm pissed off and disappointed that my friends left a completely blacked out me alone downtown after leaving a club event celebrating my birthday. (I'm partially to blame because of how drunk I was and couldn't communicate properly with them on the phone when they were looking for me, but still...)


----------



## Blue Dino

komorikun said:


> Canned tuna in water once in a while should be fine. I used to give it to my cats once a week. They loved it. I had one cat that refused to eat canned cat food. She'd only eat kibble but she ate tuna for humans.
> 
> Wouldn't give them canned tuna in oil though.


Thanks. Yeah I think this is mostly water. She slurped it up quick. Not sure if she's a stray or not, but doubt it base on how portly she looks and can't imagine stray cats in my neighborhood.


----------



## Blue Dino

solely said:


> I'm pissed off and disappointed that my friends left a completely blacked out me alone downtown after leaving a club event celebrating my birthday. (I'm partially to blame because of how drunk I was and couldn't communicate properly with them on the phone when they were looking for me, but still...)


How did you and your friends get separated like that in the first place? I guess you really can't blame them much if they did try looking for you and fail.


----------



## solely

Blue Dino said:


> How did you and your friends get separated like that in the first place? I guess you really can't blame them much if they did try looking for you and fail.


Idk how we got separated tbh. What bothers me is that they only spent 5 minutes or so looking around the block, basically said **** it and left knowing I was blacked out and lost...on my bday


----------



## mt moyt

solely said:


> Idk how we got separated tbh. What bothers me is that they only spent 5 minutes or so looking around the block, basically said **** it and left knowing I was blacked out and lost...on my bday


if it makes u feel any better, that happened to me before. it wasn't my bday but i ended up waking up in some corner of a building entrance in the morning. people i went out with didn't even look for me. they told me afterward they went swimming in some condominium...i didn't know what to say lol
people can be *******s.


----------



## 2Milk

I've been feeling happy all week. Weird. No depression, weird.


----------



## Ai

Tornado sirens are going off. I _know_ it's a drill. It was announced as such yesterday... but it still makes my skin crawl and my heart race.


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> Tornado sirens are going off. I _know_ it's a drill. It was announced as such yesterday... but it still makes my skin crawl and my heart race.


Omg the real sirens would go off all the time while I was in college.....I was like if it hits it hits at least I'm not dying alone lol. But yeah I was scared.


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> Omg the real sirens would go off all the time while I was in college.....I was like if it hits it hits at least I'm not dying alone lol. But yeah I was scared.


I can't be that blase about it... I wish I could, though. Haha. It like borders on an irrational phobia sometimes, I think... I become a total wreck.


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> I can't be that blase about it... I wish I could, though. Haha. It like borders on an irrational phobia sometimes, I think... I become a total wreck.


Oh don't get me wrong I always scared just better to die with someone than no one. Nothing scarier than sitting in a room (power off) during a tornado warning by yourself. But yeah my anxiety wouldn't let me do nothing else till it passed.


----------



## Rains

Kind of sick of my mood dictating my days.


----------



## Karsten

****ing canker sore on the inside of my lip. Apparently eating too much acidic foods can cause these things. I gotta lay off the spaghetti, lmfao.


----------



## Ender

Dreading a trip I have to take. I hate any change to my daily routine even though the routine is a boring hell of my own making


----------



## SamanthaStrange

_Players only love you when they're playing. _


----------



## SofaKing

Why do people choose to be miserable when they don't have to be?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Lurking

"_YouTube Star_"

The eye roll is strong.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well it was awkward as I expected but that appointment is done now. One more to go next week


----------



## Crisigv

I kinda want to make another Youtube video, but I have no idea what to talk about.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Ai said:


> Tornado sirens are going off. I _know_ it's a drill. It was announced as such yesterday... but it still makes my skin crawl and my heart race.


They test them weekly where I live. I barely even notice it anymore.


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## euphoria04

There's no sicker a feeling in my stomach than the thought of my parents not living to see the day that I make them proud.


----------



## SparklingWater

hope this lovely mood lasts. i have a feeling it will.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> I kinda want to make another Youtube video, but I have no idea what to talk about.


Since when do you make YouTube videos?


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> Since when do you make YouTube videos?


I've only ever posted two stupid ones in the YouTube thread.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I kinda want to make another Youtube video, but I have no idea what to talk about.


Makeup, what's good and what isn't?

I believe it's a subject most women here can relate to.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I just got recommended this on YouTube. Wonder how things like this happen. Lol she has out gothed him (also he's surprisingly down to Earth):






'Marilyn Manson was one of the first people to do that, shock rock thing.'

*cough* Alice Cooper *cough*

I think Marilyn Manson is sort of a cross between David Bowie and Alice Cooper (I mean there's obviously NiN etc in there too musically but yeah.)


----------



## yna

I wish I make enough money to be able to tell my parents they can finally stop working. I'm so sorry. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashel

I'm such a worthless piece of ****


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Makeup, what's good and what isn't?
> 
> I believe it's a subject most women here can relate to.


No, I'm not a professional by any means. I just don't have enough going on to have any content.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> No, I'm not a professional by any means. I just don't have enough going on to have any content.


Hmmmm. What about going to a park and recording the lovely scenery as you walk through it? Some do that for Youtube video's.

Or walk through a place not many (or any at all) travel to from the outside world?


----------



## Ai

PhilipJFry said:


> They test them weekly where I live. I barely even notice it anymore.


That doesn't seem ideal. lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Happy birthday @Silent Memory 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg

There is a thread on reddit right now about the weirdest Craigslist transactions people have taken part in. Someone traded a lowrider bike for cheesecake. xD I ****ing love reddit. lol.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Happy birthday @Silent Memory


Thanks


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Woah, silent memory had a birthday, need to know information. :grin2:

@*Silent Memory*.

Happy birthday.


----------



## Crisigv

only one person talked to me today, and they just randomly disappeared mid-convo. I guess I should be used to it, but it makes me feel like I'm worthless.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

:hug

That is just the way small talk is.


----------



## tehuti88

> *More than 750,000 spam emails sent from fridges and TVs*
> 
> Is your fridge sending emails without your knowledge?
> 
> US-based Security firm Proofpoint claims to have uncovered the first proven Internet of Things cyberattack involving household "smart" appliances
> 
> More than 750,000 spam emails were sent from more than 100,000 home gadgets between December 23, 2013 and January 6, 2014, including internet routers, televisions and at least one refrigerator which was compromised and used to launch the spam messages


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...00-spam-emails-sent-from-fridges-and-TVs.html

If I'd read a headline like that a decade ago it would have made zero sense to me.

Stupidly, the image included is obviously a dumb fridge, not a smart fridge.

...

"Smart fridge." :serious:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cashel said:


> I'm such a worthless piece of ****


You seem like a cool guy to me.



tehuti88 said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...00-spam-emails-sent-from-fridges-and-TVs.html
> 
> If I'd read a headline like that a decade ago it would have made zero sense to me.
> 
> Stupidly, the image included is obviously a dumb fridge, not a smart fridge.
> 
> ...
> 
> "Smart fridge." :serious:


lol this is amazing.


----------



## Crisigv

My tears just burned my face.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> My tears just burned my face.


 :hug


----------



## Cashel

Persephone The Dread said:


> You seem like a cool guy to me.


Thanks.


----------



## Just Lurking

I don't even feel human


----------



## Blue Dino

Bad appetite again.


----------



## Wanderlust26

You spoiled ungrateful piece of ****.


----------



## Mc Borg

Sigh.


----------



## Greys0n

i can't sleep, and when I am trying I had nightmares


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish I was part of a development team of a popular software.


----------



## Flora20

My class is so uninspiring why do I waste my time in there..


----------



## Dissonance

PSA for all women: Hey you know that shirt that shirt that shows your cleavage? That yoga pant or any tight fitting clothes? Yeah stop calling them "cute", stupid! There is nothing absolutely "cute" about it, it's just empathizing on your sex appeal and you sound stupid calling it cute.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tomorrow I'm going to have a soak in the tub


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Worried about people on SAS that feel lonely.


----------



## Act to fall

That is some intense spam. I don't understand how it's meant to work though.


----------



## Zatch

First time ever getting fired. Never imagined it feeling so good.

Can't wait to do better than that crap.


----------



## Karsten

'This man thought he was buying Peanut Butter. What he got will SURPRI...'

'13 signs your lover is cheating on you with your father'

Does anyone else hate these types of articles?


----------



## Memories of Silence

ANX1 said:


> Woah, silent memory had a birthday, need to know information. :grin2:
> 
> @*Silent Memory*.
> 
> Happy birthday.


Thanks.


----------



## gunner21

I deleted Tinder. Just sick and tired of women not making any effort whatsoever in making or maintaining conversations. Everyone is so damn flaky nowadays. **** Tinder. 

I was thinking of creating an Okcupid profile, but meh, it'll be the same **** there too. Tonnes of women that will reject me, so what's the point. Online dating is a great way to kill your self-esteem though.


----------



## euphoria04

gunner21 said:


> I deleted Tinder. Just sick and tired of women not making any effort whatsoever in making or maintaining conversations. Everyone is so damn flaky nowadays. **** Tinder.
> 
> I was thinking of creating an Okcupid profile, but meh, it'll be the same **** there too. Tonnes of women that will reject me, so what's the point. Online dating is a great way to kill your self-esteem though.


Tinder is where women go to get easy attention when their self-esteem necessitates it.

You'd probably have better luck with Okcupid.


----------



## euphoria04

crimeclub said:


> And to the extreme Trump supporters who are so overly (and possibly ignorantly) proud to be Americans, why don't you act like an American and call your president out on his bullsh*t?
> 
> "I could stand in the middle of 5th Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn't lose any voters, Okay?" -Donald Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 300 million Americans out there, I'm just saying we could have done a little better.


Probably cause the Trump supporters actually believe/support what he says.

I'd like to say I have as much faith in the average Trump supporter as you do, but I don't. If I thought they were capable of calling him out on his BS, I'd feel a whole lot better about this. But I get the feeling that they eat everything he says out of the palm of his hand. No examination, no contemplation, no critical thinking necessary to be a Trump supporter.

Keep your expectations of them low so as to avoid disappointment.


----------



## crimeclub

euphoria04 said:


> Probably cause the Trump supporters actually believe/support what he says.
> 
> I'd like to say I have as much faith in the average Trump supporter as you do, but I don't. If I thought they were capable of calling him out on his BS, I'd feel a whole lot better about this. But I get the feeling that they eat everything he says out of the palm of his hand. No examination, no contemplation, no critical thinking necessary to be a Trump supporter.
> 
> Keep your expectations of them low so as to avoid disappointment.


Yeah, I just need to stop watching the news before I have a damn stroke.


----------



## Taaylah

I will never understand how anyone would think pointing out that I'm quiet is a good idea/conversation starter? What do you expect me to say to that?


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> I will never understand how anyone would think pointing out that I'm quiet is a good idea/conversation starter? What do you expect me to say to that?


Haha I've been told that several times. I just look at them awkwardly. But I will say quiet girls are so much more approachable than loud girls.


----------



## konas8

Dissonance said:


> PSA for all women: Hey you know that shirt that shirt that shows your cleavage? That yoga pant or any tight fitting clothes? Yeah stop calling them "cute", stupid! There is nothing absolutely "cute" about it, it's just empathizing on your sex appeal and you sound stupid calling it cute.


You know why they call it cute.


----------



## Virgo

Dissonance said:


> PSA for all women: Hey you know that shirt that shirt that shows your cleavage? That yoga pant or any tight fitting clothes? Yeah stop calling them "cute", stupid! There is nothing absolutely "cute" about it, it's just empathizing on your sex appeal and you sound stupid calling it cute.


Not all women, lol.

I don't wear yoga pants nor do I even have cleavage to show off if I wanted to, but if it makes people happy, why not? Just a thought, that's all.

I did also want an excuse to say I really like your avatar. Lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You gave your child(I'll repeat that, "your child") a pill to calm him down because he's hyperactive or whatever but you're disturbed by my use of cannabis cookies to relax before bed and as a sleep aid because it's a "mind altering substance"? Am I understanding you correctly?....


----------



## SparklingWater

meh, can't deal with this particular brand of bs atm.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks.


You're welcome.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> The myopic, naive romanticizing of the past in this forum is getting a little exhausting lately...


It was soooo amazing back then though, just like all the forums and the things .



komorikun said:


> How do you know I'm not the cat?





komorikun said:


> I had all of those at my last apartment. Centipedes, silverfish, spiders, and tons of roaches. Only the roaches bothered me. Oh yeah and the pigeons which would hang out on my fire escape and poop all over it.


Unlikely you are the cat. Cat would like the pigeons.



komorikun said:


> Canned tuna in water once in a while should be fine. I used to give it to my cats once a week. They loved it. I had one cat that refused to eat canned cat food. She'd only eat kibble but she ate tuna for humans.
> 
> Wouldn't give them canned tuna in oil though.


Even less likely to be a cat feeding other cats (though not impossible, somehow).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@splendidbob

lol kitty blimp, someone I used to know had that as their Facebook profile picture for a while years ago.


----------



## herk

never again


----------



## CNikki

Wish I didn't feel so alone.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I'm going to miss this guy when classes end next week.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When the person featuring in your track is the good part, I want a version without him talking lol:






(Yes I know it's a cover version of a Kate Bush song.)


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> @splendidbob
> 
> lol kitty blimp, someone I used to know had that as their Facebook profile picture for a while years ago.




There was another awesome cat pic I liked but lost it, it was a pic of a cat from the underneath of a class table, made me think how comfy life must be as a cat because their seating positions are so nice and natural :lol


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> When the person featuring in your track is the good part, I want a version without him talking lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes I know it's a cover version of a Kate Bush song.)


m'lady your vid is "not available".


----------



## Act to fall

Should I watch 13 reasons why


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> There was another awesome cat pic I liked but lost it, it was a pic of a cat from the underneath of a class table, made me think how comfy life must be as a cat because their seating positions are so nice and natural :lol


Cats do make for entertaining photo opportunities.



crimeclub said:


> m'lady your vid is "not available".


Weird it's showing for me, I've noticed that happens with videos other people post sometimes though hmm.

I'll try another version:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@CNikki

 :hug


----------



## SplendidBob

@Persephone The Dread


----------



## Crisigv

I'm starting to get anxious at home.


----------



## SparklingWater

So unbelievably bored with life behind computer screens, but not yet comfy enough to do otherwise. Guess this is the exposure junk, slowly slowly. But i need to talk and practice conversations with pple tbh. Maybe i'll make a request thread for pple to video chat with. Honestly, i sometimes wonder in my darkest moments if all this work i do is worth it. It would be so much easier to just accept and be ok with being alone. I could i think, but in the back of my mind i'd always be disappointed i settled. On the upside, the more intolerable this state of stagnation becomes the more i can feel my desperation for me to make change. I think before i was apathetic, now change is inevitable. Feel like i'm on the precipice of a major life shift, but eh, could just be deluding myself.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Love the way aussie women speak, the way they look after you (from my life experiences). They are awesome. 

The funny noise is compressor surge (hitting the surge line on compressor map) and not good for the turbo. 

I know how she feels with that shaking feeling and heart racing. I was shaking, heart was racing when I got out of a 600hp 10 sec Group-A spec GTR racecar.

But that's at least a 1000-1200hp 9 sec GTR dragcar. :eek


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv
@realisticandhopeful

 :hug for you two lovely women.


----------



## Ai

The unique combination of self-unawareness and double standards here is just kind of mind-boggling sometimes... Like, you really have to sort of stand back and just admire it from afar every once in a while, like some sort of beautiful natural disaster...


----------



## tehuti88

splendidbob said:


>


:shock



Ai said:


> The unique combination of self-unawareness and double standards here is just kind of mind-boggling sometimes... Like, you really have to sort of stand back and just admire it from afar every once in a while, like some sort of beautiful natural disaster...


:ditto

And then when you point out those double standards...somebody else takes you to task for your own supposed "double standards," and *completely ignores* the double standards you were pointing out in the first place. :con


----------



## SofaKing

On the train to my client from hell...will get to work the weekend too! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I need to grab some vinegar asap.


----------



## Blue Dino

I can't stop watching this.


----------



## Overdrive

"Quand on est riche on comprend mieux les choses, on a plus de jugeote"

:lol, This is gold, America....


----------



## kivi

When you make eye contact with the model while drawing :um


----------



## Jeff271

it's too early for pancakes?


----------



## Rains

Jeff271 said:


> it's too early for pancakes?


Absolutely not.


----------



## Rains

Blue Dino said:


> I can't stop watching this.


Ikr. The 80s was pretty much the pinnacle of aerobics.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I can't wait to hear there new song today. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

tfw you get friend-zoned via text.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@kivi

Been there before with life drawing, very awkward.


----------



## danstelter1983

*How will I deal with all this?*

Right now, I'm wondering how I'm going to get through this chaos in life. My wife has severe physical health issues. Insurance doesn't want to cover it. Hospitals won't do anything to fix it.

Debt is piling up. Business is going down. Money is sparse. We have thousands in collections. Collectors are happily chasing after us.

What a mess!

...And no one will help. We're on our own.

I guess the blessing in all this is that I'm not feeling overly anxious about it. I feel like we can do it. But it's going to float over our heads for years.

Hopefully we can get some wins soon.


----------



## SofaKing

*forum violation alert*

Today, I have it worse than y'all. Carry on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

kivi said:


> When you make eye contact with the model while drawing :um


God that's the worst. And then you're actively trying to not make eye contact but it still happens... Or you run into them during break. :/


----------



## TryingMara

JeanLucDiscard said:


> tfw you get friend-zoned via text.


I'm so sorry to hear that . That's terrible and I hope you find someone great soon. Today's been a bit crappy for me but you just made my day by posting a picture of David Mitchell, so... thanks


----------



## crimeclub

I was dreading this job interview so badly, all day I was anxious as hell, couldn't eat and was nearly about to call it off. Luckily about 2 minutes into it we started talking about The Beatles, then after over an hour of talking about The Beatles he was like "Welp, you're hired. I'm going to go over your resume again, call your references, and if it all checks out then you can more than likely start Monday." I do have the second interview tomorrow with the owner of the company, but I was told that he's a chill guy.

Thank you Beatles...


----------



## TryingMara

crimeclub said:


> I was dreading this job interview so badly, all day I was anxious as hell, couldn't eat and was nearly about to call it off. Luckily about 2 minutes into it we started talking about The Beatles, then after over an hour of talking about The Beatles he was like "Welp, you're hired. I'm going to go over your resume again, call your references, and if it all checks out then you can more than likely start Monday." I do have the second interview tomorrow with the owner of the company, but I was told that he's a chill guy.
> 
> Thank you Beatles...


Haha, that's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Taaylah

Kevin001 said:


> Haha I've been told that several times. I just look at them awkwardly. But I will say quiet girls are so much more approachable than loud girls.


Same. I've been told it my whole life (as I'm sure everyone else here has). This time I'll give the person who said it a pass though, because he genuinely was trying to start a conversation with me/was curious why, and we weren't around other people. But other times I've been asked or told, "You're quiet" in a group setting and that's always the worst, because it calls everyone's attention to you. In those instances it almost feels like they're purposefully trying to embarrass you, but then I remember that some people are really clueless and probably don't realize how that feels since they're loud af. It's so stupid though. I don't get the point. It's like walking up to a tall person and saying, "You're tall." Okay, and? Everyone's aware of that fact, I don't get the need to point it out. Whenever anyone tells me I'm quiet I always just say, "Haha yeah", and go back to what I'm doing. I don't care as much anymore I'm not going to be embarrassed by that fact.

I've actually heard the opposite from guys. I've been told that I'm hard to approach because I'm too quiet. They've all assumed that I didn't want to talk to them or had a boyfriend because my shyness/anxiety makes me too nervous to keep the conversation going or think of things to say, so it seems like I'm not interested in talking to them.


----------



## SparklingWater

I need to go to the hairdresser and get a really good scalp massage. She doesnt even have to do my hair, i'd pay her just to massage my scalp. Love her.

I love when men really, really love their partners. It's so refreshing cause i always seem to see women so much more into the guy than he's into her. I hope my future partner is crazy about me and i am the same about him.


----------



## SparklingWater

Nope we're not doing that **** today brain. No comparing. I'm lovely in my own right. Someone else being wonderful diminishes me in no way. I refuse to go down this path again. Mind your own damn business and focus on your own life.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I don't know what it is with me having a thing for grey-haired guys these past few years. And no, I don't have daddy issues because I think this guy might actually be younger than me.


----------



## Crisigv

What did I ever do to deserve this?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*Crisigv*

 :hug


----------



## feels

So even though they give you 90 days to take the defensive driving course I waited until the last minute as usual lol. They mailed the certificate out on the 25th but I need it by May 1st. I'm really hoping I get in time because I really don't wanna go to court even though it's my own damn fault.


----------



## Zatch

Life is still going great. Why does it still feel like something's missing?


----------



## SparklingWater

Really it's 1130 and you can't turn the TV down and won't go downstairs to watch. Ugh so inconsiderate.


Honestly feels like eating is my only hobby right now. I've got to do better and really try no matter how pointless it seems. I know I will feel better after I do ****.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> I've actually heard the opposite from guys. I've been told that I'm hard to approach because I'm too quiet. They've all assumed that I didn't want to talk to them or had a boyfriend because my shyness/anxiety makes me too nervous to keep the conversation going or think of things to say, so it seems like I'm not interested in talking to them.


How is a quiet girl hard to approach lol. Its much easier in my experience but to each their own I guess.


----------



## riverbird

I can't stand the way handling old paper products makes my hands feel. I have a huge pile of vintage postcards that I'm slowly going through to list on eBay and my hands feel... so dirty. Not a typical dirty feeling either, it's entirely unique to old paper products, from my experience. It's like a weird coating. Maybe I'm just crazy though... lol


----------



## SparklingWater

I know myself and the people who matter know me. I don't have to prove myself to anyone.


----------



## Memories of Silence

riverbird said:


> I can't stand the way handling old paper products makes my hands feel. I have a huge pile of vintage postcards that I'm slowly going through to list on eBay and my hands feel... so dirty. Not a typical dirty feeling either, it's entirely unique to old paper products, from my experience. It's like a weird coating. Maybe I'm just crazy though... lol


I think new paper can do the same thing. I've just been wrapping presents, and now my hands feel horrible. I've never known why that happens.  Maybe there are tiny bits of paper that are like dust, and that's what it is.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't want to go to work today. I feel so pointless there. I just want to sleep forever.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

 :hug

As adults we don't want to do a lot of things, but as adults we have to. That's part of being an adult.

I suggest to just distract yourself as much as possible with work that you don't notice what is going on around you and too busy to talk to others at work.

Chin up, stay strong through this.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

TryingMara said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that . That's terrible and I hope you find someone great soon. Today's been a bit crappy for me but you just made my day by posting a picture of David Mitchell, so... thanks


Yeah I wasn't expecting it really- she's been the only girl I've hit it off with this year. I very much doubt that will happen anytime soon, but thanks for the encouraging words and I'm glad I made someone happy


----------



## firestar

I don't know if I can make myself do the "right" thing - something that would please my brother and my dad but not me. 

I've spent my whole life forgiving her, no matter what she does or what she says, for the sake of family harmony. And now I just don't want to. Even if that makes me terrible and selfish. I just don't want to talk to her ever again, no matter what.


----------



## SparklingWater

firestar said:


> I don't know if I can make myself do the "right" thing - something that would please my brother and my dad but not me.
> 
> I've spent my whole life forgiving her, no matter what she does or what she says, for the sake of family harmony. And now I just don't want to. Even if that makes me terrible and selfish. I just don't want to talk to her ever again, no matter what.


The right thing is not just going along with what makes others most comfortable. Selfishness does not apply in this situation though I'm sure they'll sling it at you or you'll sling it at yourself. Guess what? You matter too. You matter, your feelings just as much or more than hers does. It's not your job to acquiesce in order to make her happy. It's not your obligation to put in all the effort in a relationship while the other never acknowledges or tries. Easier said than done I know. But you matter period.

Keeping her happy is not your job. It's her own. You have to take care of yourself. Human beings can barely keep ourselves happy but we take on the impossible burden of keeping others happy. It's not possible, it will never be enough. So focus on what and who you have any say over, yourself. You matter.


----------



## firestar

realisticandhopeful said:


> The right thing is not just going along with what makes others most comfortable. Selfishness does not apply in this situation though I'm sure they'll sling it at you or you'll sling it at yourself. Guess what? You matter too. You matter, your feelings just as much or more than hers does. It's not your job to acquiesce in order to make her happy. It's not your obligation to put in all the effort in a relationship while the other never acknowledges or tries. Easier said than done I know. But you matter period.
> 
> Keeping her happy is not your job. It's her own. You have to take care of yourself. Human beings can barely keep ourselves happy but we take on the impossible burden of keeping others happy. It's not possible, it will never be enough. So focus on what and who you have any say over, yourself. You matter.


Thank you. There are so many different things at play here - Dad's illness, fear of what my brother will think, the many different ways she's hurt me over the years, even the family legacy of my dad's brother, who cut off his mother and never attended her funeral - that it's hard for me to look at this clearly.

Ultimately, though, I just feel like I'm out of motivation. I don't want to speak to her because this is what we do. We pretend that everything is okay when it's really not. We paper over the dysfunction. And you just can't maintain that facade forever.


----------



## cosmicslop

I got out the gym and am in the shopping center. I can hear these kids talking from at least 40 feet away from me. How tf is that possible. Why are you talking so damn loud.


----------



## Blue Dino

I saw four black teen girls high on weed and dancing in a mall parking lot to their car stereo blasting rap music. The lyrics from what I could hear are all extremely explicit and female derogatory and female objectifying and they were all rapping along to the lyrics as they're dancing. I have a feeling they have no idea or do not even care what the lyrics really meant. I dunno to whether laugh or feel sad for them.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> I saw four black teen girls high on weed and dancing in a mall parking lot to their car stereo blasting rap music. The lyrics from what I could hear are all extremely explicit and female derogatory and female objectifying and they were all rapping along to the lyrics as they're dancing. I have a feeling they have no idea or do not even care what the lyrics really meant. I dunno to whether laugh or feel sad for them.


Haha its just music, seems like they were just having a good time not really dwelling on the lyrics.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

What kind of weirdo wears shoes INSIDE the house?


----------



## Sacrieur

Pancakes.


----------



## Rains

Don't know why people waste time on trolls.


----------



## hickool

If i lived in a better area maybe i could've bought a Lexus RCF.


----------



## Shylife2017

I need to get started on my dreams and stop wasting time.


----------



## mikoamoy

i feel so guilty just because i didn't went to gym today :*(
i already working out 2 times this week
and i had a cramp

everybody tells me i did slimmed down but
i still see the fat me on the mirorr


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I'm tired, lonely.


----------



## funnynihilist

Blue Dino said:


> I saw four black teen girls high on weed and dancing in a mall parking lot to their car stereo blasting rap music. The lyrics from what I could hear are all extremely explicit and female derogatory and female objectifying and they were all rapping along to the lyrics as they're dancing. I have a feeling they have no idea or do not even care what the lyrics really meant. I dunno to whether laugh or feel sad for them.


When females objectify themselves it is called empowerment.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

ANX1 said:


> That I'm tired, lonely.


Me too.

:squeeze


----------



## firestar

Pretty sure my mom is going to visit for the third time and still not talk to me. And apparently she does this out of the kindness of her heart because she doesn't want to upset me. 

I just don't understand it. I don't see how, after everything she's done, she's the saint and I'm the one who gets blamed.


----------



## SparklingWater

Incoming rant, pity party, but i need it-

I feel like **** right now. Like nobody gives a **** about me. Like I'm bothering everyone. Watching how my mom is with my brother makes me sick to my stomach. It brings back so many memories of growing up. She could never hug, kiss, give any kind words, only criticism towards me, yet with him it's all love, kindness attn all the time. Not the kinda normal momma's baby boy extra attention, abject adoration. I received attitude, hatred, ignoring and annoyance. How could 3 so distinct sides exist within the same person. I was her child and did nothing wrong. Also it needs to be said her love for my brother isn't healthy either. It's obsessive, codependent, at times borderline creepy love for my brother. I never resented my brother (outside of when i was very young and couldn't see her sickness for what it was.) My mom is sick. Her love is sick. It just is and he has to deal with other issues due to her ****.

But wow just to watch and imagine someone whooping with excitement and joy when she sees me or hugging and kissing me or even acting like she didn't ****ing hate me would have been nice. Our relat is getting better, but only because i ignore all her ****. Man does it hurt and feel like a smack to the face to see that, albeit ****ty, love be poured all over another when if she ever treated me that way once in my 30 yrs I probably wouldn't be on this forum thinking everyone ****ing hates me. I can barely even look at her. Not sure how i'll get through these next few days and really months.


----------



## mt moyt

i thought i was growing a second tongue, but luckily its just my epiglottis. i wonder why its swollen though, I've never seen it before


----------



## SofaKing

mt moyt said:


> i thought i was growing a second tongue, but luckily its just my epiglottis. i wonder why its swollen though, I've never seen it before


Be careful. Epiglotitis, though typically in very young, can become life threatening.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt

SofaKing said:


> Be careful. Epiglotitis, though typically in very young, can become life threatening.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


i dont think its epiglotitis, i can still swallow and breathe normally. maybe a sore throat or something


----------



## firestar

realisticandhopeful said:


> Incoming rant, pity party, but i need it-
> 
> I feel like **** right now. Like nobody gives a **** about me. Like I'm bothering everyone. Watching how my mom is with my brother makes me sick to my stomach. It brings back so many memories of growing up. She could never hug, kiss, give any kind words, only criticism towards me, yet with him it's all love, kindness attn all the time. Not the kinda normal momma's baby boy extra attention, abject adoration. I received attitude, hatred, ignoring and annoyance. How could 3 so distinct sides exist within the same person. I was her child and did nothing wrong. Also it needs to be said her love for my brother isn't healthy either. It's obsessive, codependent, at times borderline creepy love for my brother. I never resented my brother (outside of when i was very young and couldn't see her sickness for what it was.) My mom is sick. Her love is sick. It just is and he has to deal with other issues due to her ****.
> 
> But wow just to watch and imagine someone whooping with excitement and joy when she sees me or hugging and kissing me or even acting like she didn't ****ing hate me would have been nice. Our relat is getting better, but only because i ignore all her ****. Man does it hurt and feel like a smack to the face to see that, albeit ****ty, love be poured all over another when if she ever treated me that way once in my 30 yrs I probably wouldn't be on this forum thinking everyone ****ing hates me. I can barely even look at her. Not sure how i'll get through these next few days and really months.


That sucks. I hope I'm invited to this pity party because I have similar issues with my mother. She doesn't sound as demonstrative as yours, but she definitely protected my older brother from everything. Never held him accountable, never made him face any consequences for his actions. Instead, my younger brother was his scapegoat. When I hit adolescence, I saw what was happening and started to fight with her, at which point I became her target, too.

My brother turned out mostly fine, but I got screwed up. I don't even want a relationship with her. My brother knows she doesn't love him, but he's got friends and a job so he puts up with her because she's family. I have nothing. I respect his "family above all" philosophy but I personally don't believe in it. If I even manage to stay on speaking terms with her, it will be entirely for his sake. Which would be ironic, given the way she's treated him.

I hope things get better for you.


----------



## komorikun

The mods must all be sleeping now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The comments on this video are hilarious also that guy looks so high:






Also it's really obvious where the name comes from it's just vaporware with wave on the end, because music.

Someone should make a track with her saying 'pulling the weeds,' 'washing the dishes' in.



> Music Teachers React to Vaporwave 2 (Home)
> 
> i would love to see they reacting to home resonance﻿
> 
> Home isn't Vaporwave, it's synthwave\Chillwave﻿
> 
> same. i would love to see this video﻿
> 
> All these genres are so difficult to keep track of﻿
> 
> Yeah well it's easy to understand home is not vaporwave man﻿
> 
> woah. my bad. didnt realize it was easy.﻿
> 
> Neither is Blank Banshee, my dude; it's vaportrap﻿
> 
> not trying to be rude but use your ears lmao
> 
> It really isn't hard to tell the difference between synth beats and sampled and distorted 80s/90s music
> 
> Like compare Home and Com Truise to the likes of Cat Corp or 2814. There's loads of difference between the two genres ﻿
> 
> Its not a matter of listening. Its a matter of knowing the names. There are 10+ names for genres related to vaporwave. I knew 3 (vaporwave, vaportrap, and future funk). I cant keep track of them all because I dont know the names of them all.
> 
> there's also mallsoft﻿
> 
> Neither do I.
> 
> But it's like comparing House to Techno. They are both similar in some way but still distinguishable from one another.﻿


^ 8 months ago

this month:






the top comment:



> even though this video is a joke, i'm gonna say this, please do not call HOME vaporwave again. even as a joke, lmao.﻿





> wut is it﻿
> 
> synthwave﻿
> 
> synthwave﻿
> 
> o.k.﻿
> 
> nah, its chillwave﻿
> 
> nah, it's borderline synthwave.﻿
> 
> nope﻿
> 
> it's 100% synthwave, you might be confusing Darksynth and Synthwave though.﻿
> 
> its actually vaporwave and retrowave﻿


----------



## komorikun

Would I get in trouble if I told someone to go jump off a bridge?


----------



## Crisigv

I think everyone on SAS hates me because I vent too much.


----------



## crimeclub

komorikun said:


> Would I get in trouble if I told someone to go jump off a bridge?


Every time I hit 'New Posts':


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I just want a cookies and cream milkshake.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

This forum needs more mods.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh I may be too insecure to interact with anyone of the human persuasion at all. Kitties all the way. Everyone may now refer to me as my new name- cat lady 634-5789


----------



## Act to fall

Rediscovering Placebo, what a good band.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I met a girl i used to work with from the past on Friday. Talking happened. I'm hopeful of something possible good coming from it but i cant yet hold my breath, but its what you might say is a possible foot in the door. Nothing to lose, but something to gain.


----------



## Act to fall

I suppose it's an awful thing to say but I kinda feel like I'm just waiting for some arbitrary age where I can say I gave it my best shot, that's enough trying now. Like too soon and people will just say I was young and dumb and didn't try hard enough; like I need to prove to everyone else that I really thought it through and knew what I was doing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@SamanthaStrange

A :hug for you too. 

@realisticandhopeful

Here is some :hug. See, you get them too. 

@Crisigv

No. I worry if you are ok. It upsets me seeing you like this. :hug


----------



## Crisigv

@ANX1 you're the only one who gives a crap about me. Thank you.


----------



## TryingMara

It's sooo nice out. Wish I could share this time with someone.


----------



## tea111red

.......


----------



## Act to fall

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm actually not creative though, my personality is just the personality/interests of a creative person, but without the creativity. Like all the negatives none of the positives.
> 
> If anyone here could shoot me. Consider it late term abortion.
> 
> I'm 26 now and there is literally no reason for me to continue living except because no more than 10 people will be upset by my death. That's several billion vs 10 people seems unfair to me. The majority opinion of 'I don't care' should win right.
> 
> If I had even one reason to live that wasn't linked to preventing people feeling harm that would be great. And no consuming music can't be it. My existence is fundamentally worthless.


Yeah well I feel like once your past a certain age and far enough into adulthood they won't really be that devastated. Sad of course but not like losing a still young child/teen.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Act to fall said:


> Yeah well I feel like once your past a certain age and far enough into adulthood they won't really be that devastated. Sad of course but not like losing a still young child/teen.


So you think I should kill myself?

I wasn't really talking about just my parents, though it's true they wouldn't be as sad given my age, probably unsurprised too.


----------



## Act to fall

Persephone The Dread said:


> So you think I should kill myself?


That's really not what I said, really you just happened to post a suicidal post on the same day I was strongly thinking about it, if you look a few posts back.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Act to fall said:


> That's really not what I said, really you just happened to post a suicidal post on the same day I was strongly thinking about it, if you look a few posts back.


Sorry I didn't read the posts here before posting.


----------



## mt moyt

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm actually not creative though, my personality is just the personality/interests of a creative person, but without the creativity. Like all the negatives none of the positives.
> 
> If anyone here could shoot me. Consider it late term abortion.
> 
> I'm 26 now and there is literally no reason for me to continue living except because no more than 10 people will be upset by my death. That's several billion vs 10 people seems unfair to me. The majority opinion of 'I don't care' should win right.
> 
> If I had even one reason to live that wasn't linked to preventing people feeling harm that would be great. And no consuming music can't be it. My existence is fundamentally worthless.


i think the reason for living for almost everyone is to live for others. thats the most common reason in how people find their motivation in life. and i dont think it matters how many people you are living for, even one person is enough


----------



## Rains

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm actually not creative though, my personality is just the personality/interests of a creative person, but without the creativity. Like all the negatives none of the positives.


I don't think so. The way you think and explore ideas and concepts is pretty creative. And I haven't seen your art etc, so I wouldn't know if your judgement on lacking creativity there is justified.


----------



## Rains

Crisigv said:


> I think everyone on SAS hates me because I vent too much.


Just saw this now and thought it's worth addressing: No. You'd need to do something a lot worse than venting to summon an emotion as strong as hatred from the average person.


----------



## funnynihilist

I find so many things to be boring


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mt moyt said:


> i think the reason for living for almost everyone is to live for others. thats the most common reason in how people find their motivation in life. and i dont think it matters how many people you are living for, even one person is enough


Yeah, I guess so, but not in the way I described I don't think. I'm going to stop typing now because the second sentence I was going to type was almost a quote from the Nine Inch Nails song Everyday is exactly the same (I used to have a purpose.)



Rains said:


> I don't think so. The way you think and explore ideas and concepts is pretty creative. And I haven't seen your art etc, so I wouldn't know if your judgement on lacking creativity there is justified.


Thanks, well I don't work on anything much these days because my motivation has completly gone most of the time, and I always lacked focus so that didn't help. Uh, I'm not going to go into my thoughts further though. I shouldn't have posted that post in the first place. I've been trying to limit stuff like this just to my blog (and then delete it later usually.)


----------



## jennay92

As of right now I am questioning why I am still in this long distance relationship & why I just do not have any friends anymore. I removed friends from my life because they were not healthy to have around...and now...I have no one. Is it me? Ugh.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Caring for my orchids has been kinda stressful, but at the same time I enjoy the challenge. They're doing pretty well right now.


----------



## Blue Dino

I love eating a block of sharp cheddar with a fork and knife like I'm eating a steak, to go along with wine as a snacking thing when I'm watching tv. But I only eat bit by bit each time. I rarely ever drink milk and long have been trying to gain some weight. So maybe it's not such a bad thing.

I am sure I'm the only one who does this. :lol I'm weird.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

You're welcome. 

@TryingMara

A nice walk in the park. :yes

@tea111red

I believe it's hungry these days. At least Hailee says so in her music video. :stu :grin2:

@Wanderlust26

Good to hear.


----------



## truant

/start crazy rant

I think there's a real trap in thinking that you need to have some sort of worth to justify existing. That other people should even care. I think that's intellectualizing and abstracting life. A person's worth is irrelevant; the worth of life is existence itself.

You don't have to "do" anything to deserve living because the continuous stream of events we call life carries its own justification. The fact that you exist means that those experiences exist; they exist for no one else; they are utterly unique; and their uniqueness is precisely their worth. Those experiences are more amazing, more miraculous than the greatest works of art.

Everyone, without trying, without doing anything in particular, is creating experiences that no one else can create, no matter how "superior" those other people may or may not be. I am a deformed freak, living in poverty, with abnormal thinking processes, filled with pain and hopelessness and despair and yet ... how amazingly unlikely it all is! No one else in the entire world is having these experiences. Nothing anyone can do can reduce the value of these experiences. They are absolutely equivalent to all other experiences everywhere in the world, only the content is different.

Thinking you need to do anything to justify your own existence is a delusion because it is literally impossible for one person to be worth more than another.

/end crazy rant



komorikun said:


> Would I get in trouble if I told someone to go jump off a bridge?


I was joking with my friend the other day that I'm such a contrarian that the only way you could get me to jump off a bridge is by telling me not to.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> .......


What is this from?


----------



## Karsten

gunner21 said:


> I deleted Tinder. Just sick and tired of women not making any effort whatsoever in making or maintaining conversations. Everyone is so damn flaky nowadays. **** Tinder.
> 
> I was thinking of creating an Okcupid profile, but meh, it'll be the same **** there too. Tonnes of women that will reject me, so what's the point. Online dating is a great way to kill your self-esteem though.


Lmao, I stopped using that **** when half my interactions would lead to, "How tall are you?"... Get real, yo.


----------



## funnynihilist

truant said:


> /start crazy rant
> 
> I think there's a real trap in thinking that you need to have some sort of worth to justify existing. That other people should even care. I think that's intellectualizing and abstracting life. A person's worth is irrelevant; the worth of life is existence itself.
> 
> You don't have to "do" anything to deserve living because the continuous stream of events we call life carries its own justification. The fact that you exist means that those experiences exist; they exist for no one else; they are utterly unique; and their uniqueness is precisely their worth. Those experiences are more amazing, more miraculous than the greatest works of art.
> 
> Everyone, without trying, without doing anything in particular, is creating experiences that no one else can create, no matter how "superior" those other people may or may not be. I am a deformed freak, living in poverty, with abnormal thinking processes, filled with pain and hopelessness and despair and yet ... how amazingly unlikely it all is! No one else in the entire world is having these experiences. Nothing anyone can do can reduce the value of these experiences. They are absolutely equivalent to all other experiences everywhere in the world, only the content is different.
> 
> Thinking you need to do anything to justify your own existence is a delusion because it is literally impossible for one person to be worth more than another.
> 
> /end crazy rant


I agree completely however the majority of us have grown up in industrialized, capitalist societies and have been brainwashed to believe that our worth comes from doing and not from being.
Or in other words, to be considered valuable we must provide value to others.
We don't realize just how toxic this is.


----------



## mt moyt

i just spent 20 minutes taking an IQ test only for them to say i have to pay to get my result. fml


----------



## Dissonance

funnynihilist said:


> I agree completely however the majority of us have grown up in industrialized, capitalist societies and have been brainwashed to believe that our worth comes from doing and not from being.
> Or in other words, to be considered valuable we must provide value to others.
> We don't realize just how toxic this is.


I value myself most of all.


----------



## SofaKing

mt moyt said:


> i just spent 20 minutes taking an IQ test only for them to say i have to pay to get my result. fml


Lol, now look who's got the higher IQ.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt

SofaKing said:


> Lol, now look who's got the higher IQ.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


i found a free one and I'm going to make a thread about it


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> What is this from?


I think it's from that VH1 reality show Love & Hip Hop: Atlanta.


----------



## Just Lurking

I'm allergic to happiness


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> I think it's from that VH1 reality show Love & Hip Hop: Atlanta.


:stu :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

funnynihilist said:


> I agree completely however the majority of us have grown up in industrialized, capitalist societies and have been brainwashed to believe that our worth comes from doing and not from being.
> Or in other words, to be considered valuable we must provide value to others.
> *We don't realize just how toxic this is.*


I do.

But I still don't see a point to existing if I only consume personally. That's just my personal definition. I don't extend it to other people, because I'm not the arbiter of these things.

But I don't have the energy for anything else 99.9% of the time, and I have to accept that somehow.


----------



## MakeEatDirt

Wanderlust26 said:


> Caring for my orchids has been kinda stressful, but at the same time I enjoy the challenge. They're doing pretty well right now.


Why is it stressful? Orchids are cool. How many do you have and where do you keep them?


----------



## funnynihilist

Persephone The Dread said:


> I do.
> 
> But I still don't see a point to existing if I only consume personally. That's just my personal definition. I don't extend it to other people, because I'm not the arbiter of these things.
> 
> But I don't have the energy for anything else 99.9% of the time, and I have to accept that somehow.


As Charles Bukowski said "people do what they do because there is nothing else to do." Which is so true.

So when you see people out there running around acting like everything they are doing is so important realize it's just people trying to avoid the elephant in the room: that there really isn't any meaning to human existence.

I do think that the most blessed place a human can get to is to be comfortable just "being". But it takes a lot, and the ego most certainly has to die(or be diminished substantially).

I truly don't believe that anyone running on the rat race treadmill can ever find true peace or happiness.

This doesn't mean sitting around cross legged all day while wearing a sheet. We still need to do things, but we have to change our relationship with the toxic stew we are living in in this society.

I sometimes wonder if some of us don't have anxiety because we can't fit into this system. So we medicate and flagellate ourselves but really it's mostly not our faults.

Not saying that first world comforts aren't nice but nothing is free, those comforts come with a cost and we each pay for them in different ways.


----------



## Overdrive

rain


----------



## Act to fall

Too many decisions need to be made, very unhappy.


----------



## Kevin001

God I hate going to a store when there are a lot of people moving about. Its like I can't even shop....I'm constantly worrying about people judging my items, looking at me, noticing me, maybe wanting to strike up a conversations. So hard to find empty stores.


----------



## SofaKing

Life will and must go on....I can't control anyone but myself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

MakeEatDirt said:


> Why is it stressful? Orchids are cool. How many do you have and where do you keep them?


I have three small ones that I keep in the bedroom (I live in an apartment and my apartmentmates have cats). I had to cut many roots off of one because they were starting to rot, and that was my fault because I used the wrong type of sphagnum moss. They still have some blackish spots so I'm worried they're gonna continue rotting.

A few days ago I spotted white fuzz on the top roots of another orchid. Since everything looked fine below I just wiped those roots with hydrogen peroxide and it looks fine for now, but I'm still worried.

It's stressful because they're easily prone to rot if you're not careful with how you water or if there's not good ventilation. I've tried to take care of sick ones before because they were free, but they all died from different things. But when I see the buds bloom from my current ones, it's rewarding to see that I'm doing something right.

Do you have any?


----------



## SparklingWater

guy kept looking at me in walmart today. yea guys look at women, but sometimes it makes me think they recognize me from somewhere and b/c anxiety i feel paranoid.


----------



## Just Lurking

People on Trip Advisor who post pictures of themselves and their family or friends in a resort's photo gallery...

'_Type what you're thinking right now_...' Yeah, what ARE you thinking, exactly?

Because up-close pictures of drunken, homely, greasy, annoying-looking strangers are exactly what viewers and would-be visitors came to see. (excuse me, but your big fat head is in the way of the pool)


----------



## crimeclub

Kevin001 said:


> God I hate going to a store when there are a lot of people moving about. Its like I can't even shop....I'm constantly worrying about people judging my items, looking at me, noticing me, maybe wanting to strike up a conversations. So hard to find empty stores.


Especially big stores like Walmart, the bright florescent lights and cold environment make me feel like a vampire stepping out into sunlight. Night-shopping is the way to go, night-anything is the way to go.


----------



## Kevin001

crimeclub said:


> Especially big stores like Walmart, the bright florescent lights and cold environment make me feel like a vampire stepping out into sunlight. Night-shopping is the way to go, night-anything is the way to go.


Then when they only have 2 registers open like wtf lol. Yeah late night or early morning


----------



## funnynihilist

I sure do like that old time rock and roll!


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> God I hate going to a store when there are a lot of people moving about. Its like I can't even shop....I'm constantly worrying about people judging my items, looking at me, noticing me, maybe wanting to strike up a conversations. So hard to find empty stores.


If you want to have real fun go to the Trader Joe's in Union Square in NYC. Most of the time the 2 lines for the register wrap around several aisles, so it's hard to see the food since people are in front of everything. At busy times, it's like a nightclub. The security makes you wait to get inside the store because it's dangerously crowded.

They do a good job of getting the lines going quickly though. Tons of small registers and a guy at the front of the line that tells each person which number register to go to. At busy times they have another worker with a sign that says this is the end of the line.


----------



## Act to fall

There were things I needed to do this weekend and didn't do, and now tomorrow will suck.


----------



## Virgo

I'm reading reviews on cosmetic surgeons in NJ. I uhh don't have money to do it lol but I want a consultation to get a price range (goal to save up for), and pictures of what it would look like, and what my possibilities are. Consultations cost money so I doubt I will be just wasting their time. I want to call for an appointment tomorrow morning immediately.

I've been going in circles though, and I'm really stumped which location I should call, which ones I'm missing out on, etc. I have no idea what to even do. Reading some bad reviews also freaked me out (even though none of the bad reviews were of rhinoplasty).

I just don't know where to go. I have no one to ask. No one I know who has any knowledge on this. 

Once I get a price range, I'm going to go so hardcore on saving money. I will do many side jobs like try to sell portraits and pick up extra hours at work!!! I want this nose job!! :x


----------



## twistix

Nooo, I'm so tired. Must I really get up?


----------



## Crisigv

There's a chance I could get zapped by this broken cable. Meh, I'll keep using it.


----------



## Zatch

Not a fan of immutable defeatist attitudes. You don't push someone away and act shocked when they don't look forward to chatting with you again.


----------



## Just Lurking

Apparently, the resort I am being dragged to had a huge natural gas explosion a few years ago that killed seven people including five Canadian vacationers.

What. The. F***.

How very comforting.


----------



## MakeEatDirt

I've never owned or cared for orchids but I'd definitely consider it in the future cause they're so beautiful and delicate looking. I've got some succulent cuttings that are starting to grow on the windowsill and it's a lovely dry day today so I'm going to prepare the soil outside for planting vegetable seedlings.


----------



## Crisigv

I want one good real life friend. I don't need a big group of friends, I don't think that's too much to ask, that's not greedy, right? It's normal for people to have friends, why can't I have a friend? What did I do wrong that I am denied something so common and normal. I'll never understand why I haven't managed to have one person like me, out of all the people I actually have talked to.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why is this my life?


----------



## crimeclub

Kevin001 said:


> Then when they only have 2 registers open like wtf lol. Yeah late night or early morning


Yeah that's the worst, because then I have to stand there acting like I'm interested in the items they have set up on the side for like 15 minutes straight just so I can avoid eye-contact. When I'm having to wait in a long line in public I feel like Ricky Bobby.


----------



## Kevin001

crimeclub said:


> Yeah that's the worst, because then I have to stand there acting like I'm interested in the items they have set up on the side for like 15 minutes straight just so I can avoid eye-contact. When I'm having to wait in a long line in public I feel like Ricky Bobby.


Meh I just look at the energy drinks for a good 5 mins lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Yeah that's the worst, because then I have to stand there acting like I'm interested in the items they have set up on the side for like 15 minutes straight just so I can avoid eye-contact. When I'm having to wait in a long line in public I feel like Ricky Bobby.





Kevin001 said:


> Meh I just look at the energy drinks for a good 5 mins lol.


What I don't understand is why they wouldn't just use the self-scanners after the 11pm witching hour when the doors lock - keeping everyone in like a horror movie.

"Terror at the Wal-Mart" - the happy faces turn creepy and night and bite people's noses off.

Low prices turn to "no faces"


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've just caught and removed a moth from my room and now there's another one flapping around.


----------



## Ai

If you love someone, you shouldn't be making their life worse at all... Sigh.


----------



## Kevin001

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've just caught and removed a moth from my room and now there's another one flapping around.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kevin001 said:


>


lol that's what it feels like sometimes.


----------



## Ai

I wonder what I will do when the Republicans inevitably cut medicaid and repeal protections for those with pre-existing conditions... Just die, I suppose.

I'm definitely not worth sinking into even more debt over.


----------



## estse

Posting on this forum is bad enough, but making threads and then replying in them is outright reprehensible and self-indulgent.

Therefore, thanks guys. I appreciate your responses and hopefully I remember when I remember, and all will then be copacetic.


----------



## Blue Dino

Neighborhood cat is meowing loudly again in the street. I could hear it with my sliding door slightly opened. Wonder if it will wander into my room again.



Ai said:


> I wonder what I will do when the Republicans inevitably cut medicaid and repeal protections for those with pre-existing conditions... Just die, I suppose.
> 
> I'm definitely not worth sinking into even more debt over.


And they're swaying the attention away from the bigger elephant in the room with the stupid wall, immigration, sanctuary cities and North Korea. It's pretty much a massacre to lots of older chronically ill people.


----------



## noydb

How is it possible that I look even _worse_ with makeup?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@noydb

Maybe the colours are too strong?

Maybe use softer, brighter colours?

Anyway, just a suggestion.


----------



## Vein

Where is the next rehearsal at?


----------



## Act to fall

This recent discussions bar plus the two advertisements surrounding it take up half my ****ing browser window.


----------



## Rains

noydb said:


> How is it possible that I look even _worse_ with makeup?


I feel like I do too. My face is kind of childish looking so makeup just looks awkward on me unless I do no makeup makeup.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I feel (and act) weird today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

geraltofrivia said:


> I feel (and act) weird today.


I feel and act weird every day.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

SamanthaStrange said:


> I feel and act weird every day.


:eyes


----------



## forever in flux

estse said:


> Posting on this forum is bad enough, but making threads and then replying in them is outright reprehensible and self-indulgent.
> 
> Therefore, thanks guys. I appreciate your responses and hopefully I remember when I remember, and all will then be copacetic.


I don't get it


----------



## funnynihilist

It's freaking cold outside!


----------



## TheWelshOne

There are only three outcomes when cooking a ready meal.

1) It's had the right amount of cooking time, but it's still cold in the middle,
2) It's so hot that you burn your tongue, then feel like your body is on fire from the inside out,
3) Both at the same time


----------



## Crisigv

I thought maybe once a few crappy things happen to you in one day, that it would be okay for the rest of the day. Maybe not.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i'm so into this guy i'm gonna scream....i've been up for over 30 hours & have a final in a few hours plus my thesis film to finish rendering by midnight but i can't stop thinking about him.....we've only been talking for a few days but pretty intensely. i can't believe he couldn't tell i was interested in him at first either! but it turns out he really likes me too and he was just too nervous to ask. i'm so glad i woof'd him on scruff. he's so ****ing cute too!!! in personality & looks, my god. i just wanna hug him all the time, or like just put my hand on his face... he's a feminine, twinky bottom so like....A++. the only ****ty thing is that he lives all the way in malaysia :c but he said he was totally ok with a long distance relationship (we're taking it slow as friends first ofc) and he wanted to save up money to visit me someday!!! ****!!!! i'm gonna ****ign die my gay heart can't handle....god i just really wish i could cuddle him and smooch his face. i sound like a ****ing teenager again but oh my god. oohhhhh my god fjdlkfjdkjlk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

noydb said:


> How is it possible that I look even _worse_ with makeup?


'cuz you probably don't need it!

Sent from the future


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> I wonder what I will do when the Republicans inevitably cut medicaid and repeal protections for those with pre-existing conditions... Just die, I suppose.
> 
> I'm definitely not worth sinking into even more debt over.


If worst comes to worst you can order from online pharmacies, super cheap, probably legit :lol. It's not something you would want to do otherwise (unless you are an idiot like me), but it's there as an absolute backup (until the govt changes the loopholes to disallow it). I would take those chances if I absolutely needed something like T4, but then I use one to get retin a and modafinil, and I don't _need_ those. (how is that going btw? Did you ever get good symptom improvement?).



TheWelshOne said:


> There are only three outcomes when cooking a ready meal.
> 
> 1) It's had the right amount of cooking time, but it's still cold in the middle,
> 2) It's so hot that you burn your tongue, then feel like your body is on fire from the inside out,
> 3) Both at the same time


:lol

It is just me, or are those ready meal microwave roast dinners absolutely delicious? I love those things (haven't had em for a while because I used to scoff them all if they were in the house ).


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

Wish I didn't care about looking ladylike.


----------



## komorikun

TheWelshOne said:


> There are only three outcomes when cooking a ready meal.
> 
> 1) It's had the right amount of cooking time, but it's still cold in the middle,
> 2) It's so hot that you burn your tongue, then feel like your body is on fire from the inside out,
> 3) Both at the same time


I had problems with a certain type of instant curry. I put it into a bowl, uncovered, didn't leave in the microwave too long. I took it out and stirred and the thing exploded in my face and all over the counter. Most of the curry was still in the bowl, so I still had lunch but after that I became very wary of that brand.


----------



## Paul

Blue Dino said:


> It's pretty much a massacre to lots of older chronically ill people.


The currently-old aren't going to experience much change. They keep their socialized medicine (grandfathered out of medicare privatization) because they're too big of a voting block. It's the younger people who are ironically cheaper to cover on average who get shafted because sick young people aren't large enough in number to swing Florida.


----------



## SplendidBob

Why does this keep popping up in my pinterest feed? Seriously, the trousers :lol












komorikun said:


> I had problems with a certain type of instant curry. I put it into a bowl, uncovered, didn't leave in the microwave too long. I took it out and stirred and the thing exploded in my face and all over the counter. Most of the curry was still in the bowl, so I still had lunch but after that I became very wary of that brand.


Damn. Same thing happened to me when I was microwaving scrambled eggs, ****er exploded and a piece hit my eye. No harm done tho, but scared the **** out of me.


----------



## feels

Didn't have to go to court hell yeah! Joined a gym nearby since I won't be spending money on the fine lol


----------



## mt moyt

is mr. peanut classy?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

mt moyt said:


> is mr. peanut classy?


He is a regular peanut

Sent from the future


----------



## komorikun

Or maybe not...It was one of these. Maybe it was Peas Paneer.

http://tastybite.com/product_type/indian-entrees/


----------



## TheWelshOne

komorikun said:


> I had problems with a certain type of instant curry. I put it into a bowl, uncovered, didn't leave in the microwave too long. I took it out and stirred and the thing exploded in my face and all over the counter. Most of the curry was still in the bowl, so I still had lunch but after that I became very wary of that brand.


:O

I'm lucky I haven't had that happen. But I'd be wary of it too.


----------



## TryingMara

Why am I doing this to myself?


----------



## funnynihilist

Ai said:


> I wonder what I will do when the Republicans inevitably cut medicaid and repeal protections for those with pre-existing conditions... Just die, I suppose.
> 
> I'm definitely not worth sinking into even more debt over.


Can't say I have always agreed with everything thing you write on here but on this issue you and I are on the same page!
Obamacare has been great for me(though I think that fining people for not buying a product from insurance corporations is deplorable) and I will be pissed when Trump and Co take it away.

Come on America and get with the world and provide health care for your citizens!


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


> I wonder what I will do when the Republicans inevitably cut medicaid and repeal protections for those with pre-existing conditions... Just die, I suppose.
> 
> I'm definitely not worth sinking into even more debt over.


I worry about the same thing, especially since my surgery. You wouldn't believe the cost of the catheters. I'd use up almost all of my monthly SSI on those alone. And that doesn't take into account that I'm almost certain to end up hospitalized repeatedly in the future.


----------



## funnynihilist

You know, romantic love has to be the biggest sucker's game ever invented.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

When a user on another forum passive aggressively makes a thread about you and your friends on there directly targeting a post you just made. 

#saythat****tomyface2017


----------



## TryingMara

I feel terrible. I never should have said that and don't know why I did. I didn't even want to go today, I should've just went with my gut. Ofc I ruin everything by putting my foot in my mouth and probably offending someone I'm fond of. Hate myself right now.


----------



## ljubo

i was at the bank today. 2 hours. standing with my feet. took so long time. many people, small room. i was shaking and got a anxiety attack. people where looking at me like i was some crazy dude.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> If worst comes to worst you can order from online pharmacies, super cheap, probably legit :lol. It's not something you would want to do otherwise (unless you are an idiot like me), but it's there as an absolute backup (until the govt changes the loopholes to disallow it). I would take those chances if I absolutely needed something like T4, but then I use one to get retin a and modafinil, and I don't _need_ those. (how is that going btw? Did you ever get good symptom improvement?).


Levothyroxine is actually fairly inexpensive at the moment. But you still need a prescription order, which you can't receive without insanely expensive trips to the doctor followed by equally insanely expensive blood tests to monitor levels.

Similar story for my other plethora of health problems, minus the cheapness of corresponding prescriptions. :')

(Hair loss hooplah is so-so. It's slowed down, I think. Maybe. Thanks for asking.)



funnynihilist said:


> Can't say I have always agreed with everything thing you write on here but on this issue you and I are on the same page!
> Obamacare has been great for me(though I think that fining people for not buying a product from insurance corporations is deplorable) and I will be pissed when Trump and Co take it away.
> 
> Come on America and get with the world and provide health care for your citizens!





tehuti88 said:


> I worry about the same thing, especially since my surgery. You wouldn't believe the cost of the catheters. I'd use up almost all of my monthly SSI on those alone. And that doesn't take into account that I'm almost certain to end up hospitalized repeatedly in the future.


:serious: :frown2:


----------



## SparklingWater

I am so very, very disappointed in myself. Words cannot express. But i'm not going to beat myself up. That's not going to help. I know i can do better. I'll address why i behaved this way and do better next time. because i know i can. i can miss the mark a bit 5 or 10 times, but i'll get it the 11th.


----------



## Act to fall

It's so hard to make friends on here, because people will actually send you messages arguing with you that you shouldn't like them. I'm not mad about it or trying to be passive aggressive, just honestly confused by the response. Because it's not just one person, if someone who did this to me is reading this, now you know you're not alone, this has been the response to three friend requests I sent out now. I don't really know how I'm supposed to respond to that, it makes me think other people take friend requests way more seriously than I do. It's not a huge deal to me, if you seem somewhat interesting and overall pleasant I'll send over a friend request as a way of letting you know I'd like to get to know more about you.


----------



## feels

Went to a new gym alone and it was crowded as **** but had a good time. Feelin' like I've come a long way.


----------



## tehuti88

http://www.oocities.org/tehuti_88/

*urgh* *gaak* Print Shop Deluxe graphics *dies of embarrassment*

...

Once it's out there it's never truly gone. So how come I can't find the old stuff on the Web that I _really_ want to find...? :serious: Like that "Stella Terra" or "Terra Stella" or whatever site from that Aqua-something user who had all that gorgeous Medieval-themed anthro artwork and what looked like a really interesting storyline except she(?) never actually shared any of the stories, and I was always too chicken to e-mail her to say I was inspired by her (I printed out all her drawings ;_; ...don't know what I did with them, though) and wanted to know more and maybe be her friend, and then she just completely disappeared from the entire Internet. 

Some years back I was able to at least find her username and a comment someone else made about her by Googling the few details I remembered...now nothing comes up. :sigh

Nope...just my stupid unread crap still litters the Web. The people with actual talent all disappear and no archive catches them.


----------



## FredCordero

Running out from office and go for long holiday with my stupid friends.


----------



## ShadowOne

tomorrow could be really interesting. if i can grow a pair and articulate my thoughts


----------



## Rains

I need to stop giving so much money away to homeless people. Cut back at least. Like I feel bad for them, but I kinda need my money too. But then it's like, well I'll probably end up homeless too with the way things are going, so what diff does it make. On the plus side I was finally introduced to the homeless guy who patrols the main street near where I live, and his name's Darren, and he's a nice guy.


----------



## noydb

Rains said:


> I feel like I do too. My face is kind of childish looking so makeup just looks awkward on me unless I do no makeup makeup.


Yeah, I think that's probably the reason why.



geraltofrivia said:


> I feel (and act) weird today.


'today'
HAHAHAHAHAHA



Worried Cat Milf said:


> 'cuz you probably don't need it!


:wink2: You know it!


----------



## Kevin001

Rains said:


> I need to stop giving so much money away to homeless people. Cut back at least. Like I feel bad for them, but I kinda need my money too. But then it's like, well I'll probably end up homeless too with the way things are going, so what diff does it make. On the plus side I was finally introduced to the homeless guy who patrols the main street near where I live, and his name's Darren, and he's a nice guy.


Aww that is so sweet of you


----------



## Kilgore Trout

noydb said:


> 'today'
> HAHAHAHAHAHA


Why do I have a feeling that you are tying to imply something?


----------



## Kevin001

I feel like I'm running in place, I really need to start making stuff happen. Just so hard...ugh. So far behind but have to try.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kevin001 said:


> I feel like I'm running in place, I really need to start making stuff happen. Just so hard...ugh. So far behind but have to try.


On my little sister's 21st birthday she said, "you miss 100 percent of the shots you don't take", followed by some tequila.

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> On my little sister's 21st birthday she said, "you miss 100 percent of the shots you don't take", followed by some tequila.
> 
> Sent from the future


#truth :frown2:


----------



## tehuti88

I wonder what I missed in that thread after I logged off.


----------



## tehuti88

Kevin001 said:


> #truth :frown2:


It just occurred to me how much Furbys/Furbies look like Mogwai. :sus

(Inspired by your avatar in case you were wondering.)

ETA: :O

http://www.blumhouse.com/2015/10/05/the-strange-story-of-how-gizmo-became-a-furby/


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Why didn't they use a Corvette for Knight Rider 2008.


----------



## Kevin001

tehuti88 said:


> It just occurred to me how much Furbys/Furbies look like Mogwai. :sus
> 
> (Inspired by your avatar in case you were wondering.)
> 
> ETA: :O
> 
> http://www.blumhouse.com/2015/10/05/the-strange-story-of-how-gizmo-became-a-furby/


Haha yup....Mogwai will forever be the standard though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Now has automatic undertray and spoiler. Woah.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Why does the car look like it's hovering over the footage. The undertray and spoiler make it fly?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Like half the people on my friends list have abandoned this place. Who can blame them though. But I hope they're out enjoying life.


----------



## mt moyt

lol my fortune cookie came true!!! ...in a way


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SamanthaStrange said:


> But I hope they're out enjoying life.


Me too.


----------



## tehuti88

Sheska said:


> A problem with having a huge book collection is not being able to decide what to read next. First world problems


:ditto

I think I spend more time trying to decide what book to read, than I spend actually reading a book. :x


----------



## SparklingWater

Lol. My monthly woe is what i'm calling my period from now on.


----------



## cybernaut

I feel as if I make rather vague replies to people. Many of them never know how to respond to what I say.


----------



## TryingMara

Oh goody. Please leave.

This place is run so poorly. Nothing is fair. I'm glad more people are fighting back, even though it won't amount to much. I'm scared that if things do change, it will be worse for the good people.


----------



## yna

Gonna need all the distractions today.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I could be housebound, that somehow I was covered for living expenses, etc, the ability to endure scenarios despite suffering through anxiety/awkwardness all day isn't living, nor is that exposure making me any better, really it's just depressing and contributing to my depression. Shaking, and twitching, and avoiding eye contact, and freezing, and heart racing, and shame/embarrassment cause I've haven't any control over it...but I didn't stay home all day so I've done well


----------



## EmyMax

Need to find some time off for myself.
Lately I've been very busy family-wise that I didn't had any time off to even take a nap (which is very important for me).
Hope in the next few days I will have some time off for myself to do the things I love the most.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'Bullet proof, blind ninja, whatever it is you are'

:lol

I love the Come As You Are remix they used.


----------



## SilentLyric

the new paramore material is so damn good.


----------



## yna

It takes so little to be kind.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

ShadowOne said:


> tomorrow could be really interesting. if i can grow a pair and articulate my thoughts


IIIIII did not grow a pair. mainly because i knew what the answer would be probably


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'd like to live somewhere where it doesn't matter, I'd like to live a life in which it didn't matter or have much significance


----------



## Kevin001

So she might be leaving after all.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I have 16 pairs of shoes on my shoe rack, which I got at the start of last year. Since I've had it, there has been one pair of shoes that keeps falling off. It's always the same ones, and the three other pairs on the same shelf that are the same but in different colours stay on the shelf. Even if I try putting them a bit further back, they don't stay where I put them. It's weird. I hear it happen sometimes, and I know it's going to be those ones.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I'm tired, lonely.


----------



## truant

I think I'm starting to not care about people anymore. I hope so. What a relief that would be.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Last time I'm drinking coffee with milk. Eugh.


----------



## zomb

Fed up of everyone who just allows the bullies to continue on here because they're popular. They can say the most horrible things but get away with it because theyre part of the in crowd. Yet if I stand up to the bully, I get treated worse, I get to feel small, by some of the most popular members of this site who judge me for talking about my depression or anxiety or suicidal thoughts or how my day went and what I'm thinking at that moment. 

Being totally honest I wish someone could take me seriously and ask for a list of those people. A big list. I hope they would get banned, because they deserve it. I don't care if others like them, They are bullies! 
If I owned this site I would get rid of the chat function. And that would reduce how these bullies commit their acts.
but the mods and owners do not care.there's not enough mods to go around. And if I report something, theyre ussually asleep or just ignore me.

These bullies knew I had no friends in rl or online and needed to come here to talk to anyone. But they shun me for not being like them. 

NOW! I have no one to talk to. I'm more alone than ever because of the users on this site. 

3 years and this is how it ends.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh, fine. Guess I have my answer.


----------



## Shylife2017

My niece has her first cheerleading competition this weekend and my job has me working 12 hours. My niece thinks the world of me even when I think so little of myself. I broke her heart when I told her because she really wanted me there. I don't really do emotions, but I just cried in the bathroom at work. I feel like such a horrible person. If anything this has given me more motivation to go after my dreams in film and create my own empire even if my anxiety cripples me from things. I don't want to miss these moments.


----------



## Kevin001

Shylife2017 said:


> My niece has her first cheerleading competition this weekend and my job has me working 12 hours. My niece thinks the world of me even when I think so little of myself. I broke her heart when I told her because she really wanted me there. I don't really do emotions, but I just cried in the bathroom at work. I feel like such a horrible person. If anything this has given me more motivation to go after my dreams in film and create my own empire even if my anxiety cripples me from things. I don't want to miss these moments.


Call out? Have someone else fill in? That sucks, work will always be there but these little moments are priceless. But then again there will be more competitions too.


----------



## EmyMax

zomb said:


> Fed up of everyone who just allows the bullies to continue on here because they're popular. They can say the most horrible things but get away with it because theyre part of the in crowd. Yet if I stand up to the bully, I get treated worse, I get to feel small, by some of the most popular members of this site who judge me for talking about my depression or anxiety or suicidal thoughts or how my day went and what I'm thinking at that moment.
> 
> Being totally honest I wish someone could take me seriously and ask for a list of those people. A big list. I hope they would get banned, because they deserve it. I don't care if others like them, They are bullies!
> If I owned this site I would get rid of the chat function. And that would reduce how these bullies commit their acts.
> but the mods and owners do not care.there's not enough mods to go around. And if I report something, theyre ussually asleep or just ignore me.
> 
> These bullies knew I had no friends in rl or online and needed to come here to talk to anyone. But they shun me for not being like them.
> 
> NOW! I have no one to talk to. I'm more alone than ever because of the users on this site.
> 
> 3 years and this is how it ends.


Man, I feel your pain.
I was treated the same way in another forum about videogames, when I expressed my thoughts and opinions regarding certain topics (not related to videogames).
Needless to say that I made more enemies than friends on that forum. 
Solution? I definitely dumped that forum for good.
My suggestion would be to take some time off, and maybe come back when things have settled down a bit. But in the meantime, try to do something that keeps your mind busy. So that you won't think too much about what happened to you, here.
I wish you all the best for your life. 
Take care!


----------



## zomb

Things will never settle down here with those people. 
I'll only properly come back when those people are banned.
I cant share myself in a place with too many judgemental people. They'll still be bullies even in a months time or a years time. 
I rarely come here at all anymore and I still feel the same way I did a month ago or 3 months ago.


----------



## EmyMax

tehuti88 said:


> :ditto
> 
> I think I spend more time trying to decide what book to read, than I spend actually reading a book. :x


It's the "collector's dilemma".
I happen to have a huge ton of music, DVDs/Blu-Rays and books. And sometimes I literally struggle to find an album to listen to (depending on my mood), or a book/movie/TV Series to read/watch.
I keep "accumulating", but not listen/read or watch.
And if I do read/watch or listen something, in the end It's always the same stuff.
Think we are just way too absorbed with our own daily routine that we simply cannnot find some time off for ourselves.
We all should probably go on a empty island to enjoy the stuff we love the most. :wink2:


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

Kill me.


----------



## mt moyt

where did cloudchaser go?


----------



## forever in flux

@zomb 

'We are the walking dead' Papa Roach?


----------



## ShadowOne

Why do I keep thinking that something is going to work that repeatedly and pretty much always doesnt


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I had bought a one-month subscription of something I don't really need.
Few days ago they announced a special offer that made it half the price if I bought a one year plan. So I upgraded to the one year plan.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Where did that silly dog hide my slipper again -_-


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sheska said:


> Am I the only working person who doesn't like weekends? I'm dreading EOB tomorrow and going home for the weekend. Don't like being cooped up on my own here. It's bloody depressing.


Dude, thats a cool looking avatar!


----------



## EmyMax

zomb said:


> Things will never settle down here with those people.
> I'll only properly come back when those people are banned.
> I cant share myself in a place with too many judgemental people. They'll still be bullies even in a months time or a years time.
> I rarely come here at all anymore and I still feel the same way I did a month ago or 3 months ago.


I never experienced any of the things you said, here, yet.
I was away from the forum for a long time. And only recently I came back to see what my friends are up to.
My experience with the forum, so far, has always been great. So I can't really say anything bad/negative about it. 
I'm really sorry for what happened to you, and I hope the moderators will do something about it.
But in the meantime, if you feel alone, or need a person that hear you, that isn't judgemental or has any kind of prejudices, you can always count on me.
Take care, buddy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lonely.


----------



## AstroHamsta

how the **** am i gonna fix my grades


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess

Thinking about my cute coworkers butt


----------



## AstroHamsta

michaelthedepressedmess said:


> Thinking about my cute coworkers butt


The question is, how thicc does it look?


----------



## Overdrive

ANX1 said:


> Lonely.


You got something planned for the day or night to keep you busy ?


----------



## Shylife2017

Kevin001 said:


> Shylife2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My niece has her first cheerleading competition this weekend and my job has me working 12 hours. My niece thinks the world of me even when I think so little of myself. I broke her heart when I told her because she really wanted me there. I don't really do emotions, but I just cried in the bathroom at work. I feel like such a horrible person. If anything this has given me more motivation to go after my dreams in film and create my own empire even if my anxiety cripples me from things. I don't want to miss these moments.
> 
> 
> 
> Call out? Have someone else fill in? That sucks, work will always be there but these little moments are priceless. But then again there will be more competitions too.
Click to expand...

Thank you Kevin, but unfortunately because son many people have already taken this Saturday off I'm out of luck. My niece is upset, but she's okay.


----------



## Vanishing Dreams

That I learn that the main reason why I'm bored and feel like doing nothing almost all the time is because I over stimulate myself with things that makes everything feel boring.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Overdrive said:


> You got something planned for the day or night to keep you busy ?


When doing stuff I see things owned by my family or things that my family saw before they passed away and I miss my family.

I then feel lonely and cry.


----------



## Pongowaffle

By going on how most of the facts are consistent and fit well with each other, these few pieces of facts just do not add up no matter how much I try to think of it. I might be going on the wrong info possibly. But most of the pieces do fit together and are consistent for me to be thinking this path. I hope it does not end up being a dead end, a puzzle I can never piece together. And it becomes something that will linger on my mind for the rest of my life. I hope I figure this thing out.


----------



## funnynihilist

Crisigv said:


> Seeing so many pregnant people is making me sad.


Makes me sad too because that's another soul that will most likely have to scrap and fight for a crumb of happiness on this already overcrowded planet.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Seeing so many pregnant people is making me sad.


I feel the same when I see that.


----------



## tehuti88

My heart broke when this near-local story started making the news. 



> The BISSELL Pet Foundation hosted an annual adoption event "Empty the Shelters" on Saturday, volunteering to cover the adoption fees for all pet owners. About 65 shelters across Michigan participated and 2,500 animals found homes - except Eastwood.
> 
> "One by one, each of our dogs available for adoption found homes -- except Eastwood," Jessica Evans, communications and marketing coordinator for Little Traverse Bay Humane Society, told CBS News. "He was the only one left. It was a little sad all of his buddies were gone."


But at least one story has a happy ending.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/happy-e...ds-dog-that-was-the-only-one-left-at-shelter/


----------



## Taaylah

I wonder if 3 days too long to text someone back you haven't heard from in a long time, after you ignored their initial text. I don't know what my excuse would be, that I was in the shower?


----------



## ShadowOne

sabatage'd that situation, per usual. to be fair, there wasn't a winning choice. I repeatedly wait for the right thing to happen because you cant force things with people, but it never does.

The solution is always to move on but its impossible when you dont feel good enough for people


----------



## Ai

Sara Bareilles represents everything that is good and pure in the world. I love her and her music so.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

These Spiritual Jazz albums are so fresh! There's maybe a a track or two on each I don't care for but the rest is pure gold


----------



## f1ora

I'm scared, I want to sleep but I'm restless cuz of this


----------



## Ai

It seriously cracks me up that my cat seems to enjoy my singing as much as he does... He's such an odd ball. Big fat ball of odd. 


He also seems to have periodic favorite songs. Right now it's "God Help the Outcasts" from The Hunchback of Notre Dame...


----------



## Blue Dino

I'm depressed about things that technically shouldn't even matter to me.


----------



## mt moyt

I have a feeling im going to mispronounce my name at my presentation


----------



## noydb

I wonder what it feels like to be loved and accepted by someone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ai said:


> It seriously cracks me up that my cat seems to enjoy my singing as much as he does... He's such an odd ball. Big fat ball of odd.
> 
> He also seems to have periodic favorite songs. Right now it's "God Help the Outcasts" from The Hunchback of Notre Dame...


That's so cute.



noydb said:


> I wonder what it feels like to be loved and accepted by someone.


Me too.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ai said:


> It seriously cracks me up that my cat seems to enjoy my singing as much as he does... He's such an odd ball. Big fat ball of odd.
> 
> He also seems to have periodic favorite songs. Right now it's "God Help the Outcasts" from The Hunchback of Notre Dame...


Omg I've been singing that nonstop for the last 2 days!


----------



## SparklingWater

noydb said:


> I wonder what it feels like to be loved and accepted by someone.


Same but recently i've been learning at this point we have to do it for ourselves. And the few times I've felt self love and acceptance I cannot imagine feeling it from someone else could feel any better. The longest relationship we ever have is with ourselves so I think it matters to cultivate an excellent one.


----------



## Typhoid Mary

I have to get ready for work in five minutes.
Can't be late.
I have to get ready for work in four minutes.
Don't look at the clock. Don't look.
I have to get ready for work in three minutes.
Butterflies in my tummy. Light headed.
I have to get ready for work in two minutes.
I don't want to leave the house today.
I have to get ready for work in one minute.
No no no
God dammit!
*red x out*


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Phone is running out of batteries already and there is like 4 hours till doors open. Also overestimated things. Got here at 2pm, much later then planned, and there was just 10/15 people there. Went to the loo and stuff and now there are 20 people tops im front. Mostly Americans who seem to have travelled here for Deftones. Guess it's cause it's Friday.

Someone here is trying to get rid of aspare Deftones ticket for free no idea why. Concert Jesus or something, shame I don't know anyone who would be interested and that lives near enough to get here on time.


----------



## SilentLyric

the pain of not knowing what to decide is as bad as making a bad decision.


----------



## SparklingWater

Gets tiring reading pple vehemently argue their perceived limitations without ceasing. No matter what evidence you offer to the contrary they see no other way. Hurts to realize I was that way and to see the pain they're in due to bs beliefs. It also makes me wonder what the hell I still believe wholeheartedly that's a load of bs too. Hopefully I'll continue to challenge and shed the beliefs that still keep me from living the life I want.


----------



## funnynihilist

Taaylah said:


> I wonder if 3 days too long to text someone back you haven't heard from in a long time, after you ignored their initial text. I don't know what my excuse would be, that I was in the shower?


Why does texting always seem like a game of chess?
So weird but it really does.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Taaylah

funnynihilist said:


> Why does texting always seem like a game of chess?
> So weird but it really does.


:lol It really does! That's actually a perfect way to describe it. But this is a bit different. This person dropped off the face of the earth with no explanation and started ignoring me, now it's 6 months later and they text me out of the blue. I had decided I was going to ignore the text (kind of petty I know), but now my curiosity is killing me. I want to know what they had to say lol. Also it was a really stupid text, "pssst!". What am I, a cat? :roll So that also factored into me not wanting to reply initially.


----------



## SparklingWater

Jaysus! How ****ing tedious!


----------



## Ai

SamanthaStrange said:


> That's so cute


He is the absolute cutest. Always. I can't even handle it.










He's also kind of obnoxious. I can _barely_ handle that sometimes. :lol :heart



realisticandhopeful said:


> Omg I've been singing that nonstop for the last 2 days!


What a weird coincidence, haha.


----------



## The Library of Emma

... i mean, what a life...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Ai said:


> He is the absolute cutest. Always. I can't even handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's also kind of obnoxious. I can _barely_ handle that sometimes.
> 
> What a weird coincidence, haha.


Ohhh my sweet baby Jesus! So cute, I am dying. Wish I could hear the little mew.


----------



## Ai

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Ohhh my sweet baby Jesus! So cute, I am dying. Wish I could hear the little mew.


And such a little mew it is! It's actually kind of comical, because he's a rather large cat... who squeaks. It's like the majority of his body hit kitten puberty, but somewhere along the line someone forgot to forward the memo to his voice box...

His secondary name thus became Sargent Squeaks (or sometimes just Squeaks, or The Sarge.) :lol


----------



## TryingMara

This has not been a pleasant experience.


----------



## PhilipJFry

I thought about a creating a new thread on this but I'll just post it in here. There's a few of us from the chat room that have been hanging out and playing some of the Jackbox Party Pack games online from time to time. Even though the games top out with 8 players, we usually only end up with around five. I figured I'd extend the invitation out to the forum side and see if anyone is interested in joining in sometime.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel like I've got a smoother, less irritating shave from this cheap single blade disposable razor than my 4 blade fusion proglide...we'll see how my face reacts in the next few days


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Ai said:


> And such a little mew it is! It's actually kind of comical, because he's a rather large cat... who squeaks. It's like the majority of his body hit kitten puberty, but somewhere along the line someone forgot to forward the memo to his voice box...
> 
> His secondary name thus became Sargent Squeaks (or sometimes just Squeaks, or The Sarge.)


Haha, that's great! Well you are very lucky to have Sargent Squeaks 



PhilipJFry said:


> I thought about a creating a new thread on this but I'll just post it in here. There's a few of us from the chat room that have been hanging out and playing some of the Jackbox Party Pack games online from time to time. Even though the games top out with 8 players, we usually only end up with around five. I figured I'd extend the invitation out to the forum side and see if anyone is interested in joining in sometime.


I've played a few times with my sister, her boyfriend and his friends. What a raunchy bunch, made the games absolutely hilarious! The T-shirt design game was a favorite.


----------



## EmyMax

I was always scared of bats. Never really liked them.
But after seeing a few videos from this amazing gal's Youtube, i'm beginning to actually really like them. :kiss:


----------



## TryingMara

Now that I've gotten through the last few days, I can properly start freaking out about tomorrow. As always, I wish I had someone to go with. I really hope I don't regret this.


----------



## SparklingWater

So many wonderful, intelligent women, Need a few more girlfriends.


I love to love and really would like someone to give my love to and someone who loves me just the same.


----------



## Crisigv

Am I really not good enough to be someone's friend?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I managed to bite my tongue even though I was set to kill mode. This is progress.


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess

Been talking to the cute guy at work. He makes me smile and laugh a lot. But he's so handsome he makes me feel insecure.


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess

I look cute today uwu


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess

Crisigv said:


> Am I really not good enough to be someone's friend?


You are good enough <3


----------



## Kevin001

You don't talk to me as much as you used to, I guess everyone loses interest in me eventually.


----------



## SparklingWater

Sheska said:


> I just started watching the new season of Fargo and now can't get Radik Tyulush's _Oskus Urug_ out of my head. There is something about the low drone of Khoomei that aside from being confusingly euphonious and hypnotic feels almost profound. Like you are discovering some new foreboding universal undercurrent upon which we all bob up and down like baby seagulls in the mist, vaguely aware of the dangers below yet reluctant to abandon our comforts and take flight towards the warmth and light that we know is out there somewhere; it's just too much effort for now. Remarkable sound. Love it!


Oooh I'll listen. Love Khoomei. Also have meant to watch Fargo at some point. Is the show any good?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wanted to buy a t-shirt after the concert but every top they had was in medium not small except for this one style I didn't like, so I bought the medium t-shirt and it's baggy looking, like a lot of my clothes now. Guess I'll be doomed to wear baggy clothes forever.

Also AFI were supporting Deftones, I was never a huge fan of them but I did like a bunch of their songs especially Days of the Phoenix, I used to like that one a lot. and it was really weird seeing them in 2017. Like, oddly bittersweet and surreal because they're one of those bands I strongly associate with the early 2000s (though they were around in the 90s too, but you know what I mean.)

So they played stuff I hadn't heard as well. This one was _really _ good (better) live:






^ the lyrics are barking in the wrong key but I thought at the concert he was singing '****ing in the wrong key' and I was like... What does it mean? :lol

Also Davey Havok was wearing like all black/studded stuff but then I noticed he was wearing bright pink boots  I like it when people do stuff like that with their outfit, like it throws off people's expectations.

Deftones were amazing btw, even despite the bass being too loud and I got moved by the crowd at one point and sound was better central-middle. I did read a review earlier in the day that said sound wasn't that great at the venue and I'd have to agree, even though it was a great concert sound was not as good as some I've been to. Chino's screams towards the end of Hexgram were ****ing amazing. Also they played most of my favourite tracks, which is very rare for bands to do tbh so that's cool.

Lots of people were crowd surfing, the first guy I noticed doing this though, he was near the front. This was during... AFI's act I guess. And he got carried towards the front and then dragged out by security lol. Fail.

It was quite the workout. I liked when I finally had room to jump and go crazy properly without being too tightly sandwiched in between people that was great. Accidentally punched myself in the face though at one point lool (not like really hard though.) The part that really sucks though is they'd only let me take my water bottle in if they removed the lid first. Presumably to encourage people to drink it quickly and buy more since they sold water there. So I drank about a quarter of it before the concert, went to the loo (basically making that pointless,) and chucked the bottle away because I knew I wouldn't be able to keep hold of it the whole time. And I was right. I filmed some parts of the concert but it was certainly difficult to keep hold of my camera, and some girl actually lost her phone in the crowd during AFI's show, and then had to hunt it down before Deftones came on stage and she never found it before they did. There was trash everywhere afterwards. I found 20p.

But I did become worried about potentially collapsing (it wasn't really a serious potential in the end, but I didn't know exactly how things would turn out.) I am very unfit, and I've seen them have to call paramedics for people at less heavy concerts.

But yeah I feel physically terrible today as I always do after concerts, if they're not seated, but I think this is worse than average. I can now clarify that it's the moving that does that not alcohol, since I used to feel the same the day after going out to rock clubs and stuff years ago and getting involved in small mosh pits or whatever, though I would be drinking alcohol at that point and I never do at concerts.

At one point someone in front of me had a Steven Wilson Hand. Cannot. Erase tour t-shirt on and I was like  cause I have one too.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm not going on reddit again. Toxic place. Unless you have the willpower to limit yourself to a few subreddits that are specific to your hobbies/interests.

Also I think I've had too much strawberries. Ugh.


----------



## funnynihilist

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm not going on reddit again. Toxic place. Unless you have the willpower to limit yourself to a few subreddits that are specific to your hobbies/interests.
> 
> Also I think I've had too much strawberries. Ugh.


Yea, I can't even look at /r/funny anymore. Too much stupid **** on there now like "look! This cloud looks like a penis!"


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

What's the difference between Snapchat and Instagram? 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I suppose it doesn't really matter if I get soaked riding my bike home, so long as I'm not soaked riding to work


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol my friend just sent me a message and all it said was

'what is Russia's end game?'

I don't know why, but that really amused me.

actually afterwards they added 'you have a Russian name you should know.'


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol my friend just sent me a message and all it said was
> 
> 'what is Russia's end game?'
> 
> I don't know why, but that really amused me.
> 
> actually afterwards they added 'you have a Russian name you should know.'


Lol. that was a bit random.

Here's a few common names i can think OTTOMH: Виктория, Ольга, Анна, Елена, Таня, Петрова, Ирина.

What one are you, Персефона? LOL.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> Lol. that was a bit random.
> 
> Here's a few common names i can think OTTOMH: Виктория, Ольга, Анна, Елена, Таня, Петрова, Ирина.
> 
> What one are you, Персефона? LOL.


Some people on this site know it from a while back or maybe overhearing something in a video I posted here, but I've removed it as best I can. It's awkward when people ask for a name and I don't have one I want to give them. My real name isn't Persephone though obviously lol.


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol my friend just sent me a message and all it said was
> 
> 'what is Russia's end game?'
> 
> I don't know why, but that really amused me.
> 
> actually afterwards they added 'you have a Russian name you should know.'


The blonde *****y wife (late 40s, tall, good looking, sun damaged skin) of the president at my last company had the same name as you. She was the one that sat at the front desk reception and would watch to see what time you came in and left even though that wasn't part of her job. They also started locking up the office supplies the last 6 months I was there for whatever reason so you had to ask her for the key. She was always irritated by people asking for the key.

And like 3 guys there were named Alex.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> Some people on this site know it from a while back or maybe overhearing something in a video I posted here, but I've removed it as best I can. It's awkward when people ask for a name and I don't have one I want to give them. My real name isn't Persephone though obviously lol.


True, that is.
Realistically, this is a dilly of a pickle but you've resolved it.
Encouragingly, however, steps were taken.
Enthusiastically, however, you've left them stumped


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> The blonde *****y wife (late 40s, tall, good looking, sun damaged skin) of the president at my last company had the same name as you. She was the one that sat at the front desk reception and would watch to see what time you came in and left even though that wasn't part of her job. They also started locking up the office supplies the last 6 months I was there for whatever reason so you had to ask her for the key. She was always irritated by people asking for the key.
> 
> And like 3 guys there were named Alex.


Alex seems really common, I like that name though. I like names with x's in for some reason.

Yeah there are some fictional characters with my name that are awful I noticed, but I haven't met many in real life and didn't get to know them (one was working in a prison who pointed out we had the same name when I was visiting someone, and the other was a girl in my highschool in another year.) I like the name, but I'm conflicted about it for other reasons.


----------



## SplendidBob

komorikun said:


> The blonde *****y wife (late 40s, tall, good looking, sun damaged skin) of the president at my last company had the same name as you. She was the one that sat at the front desk reception and would watch to see what time you came in and left even though that wasn't part of her job. They also started locking up the office supplies the last 6 months I was there for whatever reason so you had to ask her for the key. She was always irritated by people asking for the key.
> 
> And like 3 guys there were named Alex.


When employees are treated like ****, they are morally obligated to steal the stationary.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I think I disappointed someone when I did not share my feelings with them the other day. There are a few problems. The first is that I do not wish to be a drama queen and the unfortunate thing is that, in this vessel, all emotions (sad, happy, angry, scared) are tied to the damn tear ducts, so there would be a scene. Hate it! The second is, I had something go oddly with my life not too long ago (nothing horrible...just normal every life stuff), but later I learned that everyone knew my business without my telling them. Um, yeah. So third, I'm pretty sure she wouldn't believe me even though she was right there or she'll side against me, 'cause after all I'm always the villain in this story. I just hope that she understands it has nothing to do with her. I probably should have talked. Ugh, I _am_ a drama queen. :bash

Meanwhile, watched the first episode of _Six Feet Under. _Sort of boring, sort of good. I think I'll try another episode.

EDIT: This show, the words "sadist" and "mind-f***er" are used in tandem with "introvert." You kidding me? Peanuts, but still...


----------



## Spindrift

Some of the dialogue on _Deadwood_ was straight up poetry. As often as I try, I know I'll never be able to reach those heights.


----------



## komorikun

splendidbob said:


> When employees are treated like ****, they are morally obligated to steal the stationary.


True. I wasn't stealing much of anything other than an odd folder here and there. I always enjoyed rummaging through the office supplies closet. I had highlighters in all different colors and I organized all my paperwork in different colored folders and hanging file folders.

The whole key thing ruined it because I had to bother the grumpy blonde Russian lady to do it. Sometimes I enjoyed bothering her though. I had all my orders from Amazon shipped to the office since the mailman wouldn't leave packages at my apartment. So the Russian lady would bring all my packages to my cubicle.

I noticed that she was generally nice to the men in the office (but not always). Did not like women too much. Same with the even older, and even grumpier other Russian lady who worked there.


----------



## SparklingWater

i think i caused this unfortunately, but i won't beat myself up for it. i can only do better going forward and i will.


also i love all the llamas and alpacas in my avi's, but this one and scarf llama are the best ones. makes me giggle every time.


----------



## SparklingWater

So jealous and scared of being replaced can't even be truly happy. I choose happy. I'll be ok no matter what.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

R___r <3 RIP You were fun and I'll always remember you.
C__t? You still alive? Hope you're okay. Hey, did you hear? :/ Weird, right?
E___n oh, whoops! Sorry man.
R____l <3 <3 I'm an a******. Miss you. Hope you're well. As smart as you are, I bet you're awesome.
S___e  You're an a******. F*** you! Hope you die. :b As dumb as you are, you'll probably drown looking up at the rain.

psychotherapists unite!


----------



## SparklingWater

i feel jealous lately when i see women more beautiful than me. it's less about their looks and more about how uncomfy i am with my weight and the powerlessness and frustration i feel about it. looks aren't everything, they actually mean very little to me. but when i see someone stunning and i know i don't look nearly as good as i could look due to my weight, i just feel bad. weight loss is simple, but not easy. i have to commit to changing my eating. i have to. i'm a good looking girl, but i could look much better if i took better care of my diet. i just want to be my personal best, but when i see others at their best it reminds me how far i am. what's worse is i feel bad for feeling this way. i'll get my act together at some point.


----------



## tehuti88

My dad finally saw the Basement Frog! :O And he says it's nowhere near as big as we assumed it was. It was languishing in a bucket of water, croaking feebly, and couldn't get out, so he filled the bucket further and the frog escaped. It's been croaking in our basement for at least three or four years now so we figured it was about the size of a basketball, but nope, just regular bullfrog size.

I feel sorry for the lonesome little guy, too bad he can't have a lady friend.


----------



## feels

The family get together today just made me feel very alone. I don't think I'll ever attend another one. I miss having close family, but at least I have my mom and the few people I'm close with.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh..I'll fix that tomorrow. 

This forum-i feel addicted, but man it's feeling toxic to me right now. Yea idk. All these bs beliefs repeated over and over. I guess it's a good sign I no longer believe that stuff. Shrugs. I guess this **** happens gradually. Yea.

I just can't get over how smug this llama is. Lmao. Am I the only one rolling everytime I see that pic. Lol probably.


----------



## Ai

I don't know how much longer I can handle living here. It would at _least_ be _some_ relief if the passive aggression would just become active; if she'd bloody ever _say what she means_ for once, instead of manipulating me into these moods, casually heaping on this guilt, and then treating me as though I'm the dramatic one.

I'm so emotionally exhausted.


----------



## Blue Dino

I am beginning to realize a success I had yesterday actually could turn out to be a failure in disguise.


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm done trying to force myself to do certain things to be normal. Was just reminded of that again after ive been preaching it the last few days. As long as I can support myself and am healthy I'm letting a ton of stuff go and just living. 

Tfw you want the best for someone even though it'll likely hurt you at some point. Shrug. All works out anyway even when I can't exactly imagine how.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm going to kill my father.

The deranged mother****ing son of a ***** has it coming.


----------



## forever in flux

Good intentions led to disastrous results, it was worse than a waste of time.


----------



## dragonfruit

Wishing my body was like it was when I was 18. Never thought I would be in my early 30s and weighing 100 kgs. I honestly think the Fat Acceptance movement is a load of ****. No way could obese/morbidly obese people feel so happy to be in their blobs of fat body. I know at my current weight I am miserable, I'm missing out on activities and life stages all because my body is holding onto fat. 
If I could turn back time I wouldn't have let my body get to the way it is now.


----------



## forever in flux

I like this place but I still feel like an outsider here and not in a good way


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I should change my name to Debbie Downer.


----------



## tehuti88

It gets tiresome seeing somebody say, "I'm completely DONE looking for a relationship, and it makes me feel so _happy_ and _free_!"...and then two days later they're complaining about their failures trying to find a relationship, and asking what they did wrong or how they can do better next time...and then two days later they're again proclaiming that they've given up on relationships and feel so much better...and then two days later they're again complaining about their relationship failures and how lousy they feel.

I mean, pick one already, or quit crying 'wolf.' :|


----------



## forever in flux

SamanthaStrange said:


> I should change my name to Debbie Downer.


Why?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

forever in flux said:


> Why?


Are you familiar with the character?

ETA:


> The character's name, *Debbie Downer*, is a slang phrase which refers to someone who frequently adds bad news and negative feelings to a gathering, thus bringing down the mood of everyone around them.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Ah thank god Le Pen lost.

Our election is in a few weeks. Hopefully our current president will be re-elected. We're ****ed otherwise.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

geraltofrivia said:


> Ah thank god Le Pen lost.
> 
> Our election is in a few weeks. Hopefully our current president will be re-elected. We're ****ed otherwise.


It's amazing, someone I don't want to be in power finally didn't get into power.


----------



## Crisigv

It was nice to see my dad's side of the family today. We don't see each other as often as I'd like.


----------



## Spindrift

I just saw Childish Gambino clicking his fingers with his index finger, middle finger, and thumb, and now I'm just sitting here, trying to figure out how he did it.

I'm a middle finger and thumb guy, so throwing another finger into the mix is just madness. _*MADNESS!*_


----------



## TryingMara

I'm envious of how close you two are.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A lot of work in my life to get it back to normal.


----------



## Jeff271

These crackers taste pretty good after a 7 mile bike ride.


----------



## SparklingWater

I need to warm up.


----------



## Spindrift

It was ninety degrees two days ago, and now its sixty-five.

Make up your mind.


----------



## SilentLyric

I hope I can survive work. I mean literally.


----------



## TryingMara

I should've went.


----------



## 0blank0

That I shouldn't have done that!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm trying to re-read Stephen King's IT, it's soooo freaking long. It will probably take me 2 years to finish it.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm trying to re-read Stephen King's IT, it's soooo freaking long. It will probably take me 2 years to finish it.


Sweet! You'll probably be done just before the new movie premieres. :laugh:


----------



## SparklingWater

Bleh. Hate I see all my **** beliefs but literally can't yet stop buying in and acting on them. Ugh. It's ok at least I see. That means I don't believe 100% like I used to. 99.99%? Lol not as bad as that. But definitely 60% moreso than not. May be it's time to challenge them.but if I'm proven right it'll take a while to recover. I'm very sad rn.

Ugh I'm scared to look at the scale. And I still want to eat more before midnight. **** and start new tomorrow. My thinking is screwed

Hate tight made beds. Can't kick my covers out without a workout.

Real housewives bane of the earth. Why does my mom love so much.


----------



## momentsunset

I have been eating so much junk lately I really need to get it together


----------



## CNikki

It's a Sunday night and I'm staying up late. Maybe if I'm lucky I'll pull an all-nighter.


----------



## Crisigv

I just don't know what to do with myself anymore.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's amazing, someone I don't want to be in power finally didn't get into power.


I know, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Taaylah

I know dreams are just random and meaningless firings of the brain, but I swear all of my dreams make sense and have meaning. Each one directly relates to what's happening in my life at that moment.


----------



## tea111red

tehuti88 said:


> It gets tiresome seeing somebody say, "I'm completely DONE looking for a relationship, and it makes me feel so _happy_ and _free_!"...and then two days later they're complaining about their failures trying to find a relationship, and asking what they did wrong or how they can do better next time...and then two days later they're again proclaiming that they've given up on relationships and feel so much better...and then two days later they're again complaining about their relationship failures and how lousy they feel.
> 
> I mean, pick one already, or quit crying 'wolf.' :|


they're still trying.....so what


----------



## riverbird

I'm moving to California in a month or two to spend a few months with my sister and her fiance, in hopes that it will be good for my mental health. I'm freaking out. I know it will be good for me but I'm still freaking out.


----------



## Ai

Intrusive thoughts about something terrible happening to my loved-ones and me neither being able to prevent it or let them know how much they mean to me...


----------



## mt moyt

here it comes


----------



## forever in flux

SamanthaStrange said:


> Are you familiar with the character?


Yes I get it but I don't understand why you'd say that about yourself going by your posts on here, you don't bring me down at all, I mostly know you from the dot thread and you seem likable to me


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Worried about the people on here that feel down. 

A :hug for you all.


----------



## Rains

Why do pretty shoes have to hurt so fcking much?


----------



## truant

Taaylah said:


> I know dreams are just random and meaningless firings of the brain, but I swear all of my dreams make sense and have meaning. Each one directly relates to what's happening in my life at that moment.


I don't think they're "random and meaningless firings" at all. I think you're still thinking, even while you're asleep, it's just that your thoughts sort of wander through various associations and because you don't have outside stimuli interfering, you get vivid hallucinations of your thoughts (and all the implications of those thoughts). (I think the illusion is that we consciously intend to think, and that therefore our thoughts stop when we fall unconscious. I think being conscious only makes us aware of the fact that we're thinking and gives us control over the direction of our thoughts, it doesn't generate them.)

I've interpreted hundreds of dreams with my friend and they usually relate pretty clearly to the thoughts/feelings that we're preoccupied with during the day, just sort of tangentially, the way your mind wanders when you're not really forcing yourself to think about something particular. I have very high anxiety, so most of my dreams involve things like people trying to kill me, zombie apocalypse's, etc. They're just dramatizations of the way that I feel. They "explain" my anxiety while I'm asleep. "Why am I anxious? Oh, because there are zombies, of course!"


----------



## forever in flux

Life's a piece of sh!t, when you look at it


----------



## SamanthaStrange

forever in flux said:


> Yes I get it but I don't understand why you'd say that about yourself going by your posts on here, you don't bring me down at all, I mostly know you from the dot thread and you seem likable to me


Thank you, I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## SparklingWater

Not sure if I'm being harsh and critical or if it's legitimately that I just don't care for this person/pple. I read an article on friendship that says pple think they have to like everyone and then they have difficulty knowing who they actually like and would be a good friend for them. In reality we treat everyone with kindness and respect but we don't have to "like" everyone. So maybe I just don't like them and now feel guilty for it. Shrug. I feel like I'm being judgemental but maybe they're just not my kind of pple. And it's true everyone has preferences. I don't have to like Trump. And in the same way i don't have to like everyone. Just have to get over my guilt/ feeling I must be wrong b/c of it.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I knew what to do.


----------



## SparklingWater

I hate lies. Fine, little white lies to not hurt pples feelings ok ,(but there's a line there obvs.) But I hate, absolutely despise pple deceive/manipulate to get what they want. Men who lie to bed women, cheaters, all lies. Ugh.


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm seriously dperessed rn. All.my thoughts are ****.


----------



## firestar

I should never have started _Red Rising_ by Pierce Brown. I seriously don't want to stop reading it.

I have things to do. I need to focus. But some part of me keeps thinking, _All I need is five minutes to finish that chapter. I just want to know what happens next . . . _


----------



## kivi

After helping my roommate's model this night and morning instead of doing mine for tomorrow, I wake up from my roommate's laughing while watching something. Though, I think I should be grateful that she wears earphones that time.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

I wish I were feminist like all the other young women.


----------



## tehuti88

tea111red said:


> they're still trying.....so what


It's not the trying that bothers me...but how they keep definitively saying they're _not_ trying anymore and that they're so happy that they've given up, when they're not. It kind of gives a false hope to other people that they'll be happy if they give up.

I'm sorry if my comment offended you. :/ I have nothing against people who keep trying.


----------



## tea111red

tehuti88 said:


> It's not the trying that bothers me...but how they keep definitively saying they're _not_ trying anymore and that they're so happy that they've given up, when they're not. It kind of gives a false hope to other people that they'll be happy if they give up.
> 
> I'm sorry if my comment offended you. :/ I have nothing against people who keep trying.


alright........thanks for explaining things.


----------



## Act to fall

I am ****ing terrified. I'm just sitting here waiting to get yelled at and I don't know what's going to happen. This the scariest day and I don't even know how long this is going to take.


----------



## Act to fall

Soon I might have nothing, I am ****ing nothing


----------



## SofaKing

Act to fall said:


> Soon I might have nothing, I am ****ing nothing


Hang in there...I routinely amplify my fears about a coming event.

Just breath and whatever comes, you'll find the strength to absorb it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I hate how short I am. It's like people forget that there are people as short as me around. The definition of short is several inches taller than me.

I envy people who are like 5'6"/5'7" tbh. And younger people are getting taller and taller.


----------



## SparklingWater

Please get better quickly.


----------



## forever in flux

realisticandhopeful said:


> I'm seriously dperessed rn. All.my thoughts are ****.


What happened?

You appear to me to be one of the most psychotheraputically knowledgeable person on this site, I hope you're able to call on that knowledge and feel better soon :hug


----------



## Spindrift

The entire S&C section should be nuked. Public bathrooms set higher standards for thoughtful discussion.


----------



## funnynihilist

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Taaylah

truant said:


> I have very high anxiety, so most of my dreams involve things like people trying to kill me, zombie apocalypse's, etc. They're just dramatizations of the way that I feel. They "explain" my anxiety while I'm asleep. "Why am I anxious? Oh, because there are zombies, of course!"


I've never made that correlation before. I guess that's why most of my dreams are like horror movies. I can't remember the last time I've had a pleasant one.


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess

Kevin001 said:


> You don't talk to me as much as you used to, I guess everyone loses interest in me eventually.


*hugs*


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess

Is Pokemon go still a thing? Because I love it so much and I don't care what anybody says.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I do everything(literally everything)alone and have done so for at least a decade. What's more, I avoid doing things that regular people do in company like eating at restaurants or going to flicks, etc, to the point that I have no capacity for comfortably engaging in these scenarios when I can't be avoidant, my anxiety simply rules and I suffer through it until I can hide and be avoidant again.

I realized this with stunning clarity last night and then began to think of the significance of SA/depression in my life, that it has so much authority as to condition me to not being aware of or consciously thinking about how restricted and isolated I've made myself just to be able to work crumby jobs to barely make ends meet. 

Unlike many here I'm alone by choice as opposed to not being able to find regular company that sticks around.bI need to find a way to start living with people/relationships in my life. I need to find a way to do it that doesn't involve simply suffering through my issues to be in and maintain being in company regularly. I need something or someone to give me hope and faith that I can actually accompany that before my time comes to an end


----------



## SparklingWater

More action, less thinking


Moving from screens to real life is really scary. It's happening in all ways.


----------



## Crisigv

I feel older than I am


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wonder what true happiness feels like.


----------



## CNikki

I'm not mad. In fact I couldn't feel more fine than I am right now.

You wouldn't get the best of me even on my worst day. You most certainly wouldn't know what hit ya on my best day, either.


----------



## Memories of Silence

When I used to go to the supermarket every week, I noticed that a few of the people who worked there never looked any different, even after a few years. Their hair never looked longer or shorter, and nothing ever changed about how they looked, except for getting older. Some of the people I saw when I was five still had the same hairstyle the last time I saw them.

It makes me wonder what they do to their hair so nothing changes. It's like they spray something on it so it stays the same length forever. I've been trying to think of how it's possible, and the only thing I can think of is that they cut their own hair every few days.

Sometimes I see people who look like they're in another decade, and I wonder if that was how they looked then.

We got a newsletter from the mayor today. I didn't read it (it would be boring), but when I saw the photo, I thought they looked like they would be someone who never looks any different. That was what made me think of this.


----------



## SilentLyric

what the heck was I doing those 5 years.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Positive social interactions feel bittersweet. They make me wonder what might have been if I hadn't let myself go so much.


----------



## SilentLyric

I used to complain all the time about being lonely and not having any experience related to romance or sex. 

Now today I have something else I end up ranting about non-stop. Working and trying to find a job I like. lol. I wonder if I got a good job, what my next thorn in my side would be?


----------



## tehuti88

Wow, that was fast. :O

Went ahead and deleted my reply. I kind of wish it could've been seen, but it's not like it would've been listened to anyway. I don't understand the point of some dismissive stuff that's posted, it can't even be helping the person posting it.

This is why I don't start my own thread on this particular subject, I know the type of replies I would get. :sigh


----------



## tehuti88

Also, how come whenever a woman complains about an abusive relationship, a bunch of people just _have_ to offer some variant of, "How come guys like _that_ can get a girlfriend but _I_ can't??" :roll

Guy: "This beautiful woman pretended to be into me, and I was really into her, and then she totally screwed me over and took all my money and I never saw her again except for when she bragged about it on Facebook.  "

Woman: "I'm not hot but I'm a nice girl! How come you guys go for THAT kind of woman but you'd totally ignore _me_??"

Yeah, that's supportive.


----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## tehuti88

Stupid f***ing neighbor is burning stuff under the low-branched pine trees in his yard, when the DNR has been insisting on no burning for the past few days because it's so dry. Couldn't take our cat outside because she has asthma. Smoke drifting all over the neighborhood.

Because, you know, it's just SO imperative to wait for the driest day of the year to burn crap under the low-branched trees in your yard. Only thing he forgot to do was wait for the driest, _windiest_ day to burn crap under the low-branched trees in his yard. :roll

I swear we live in a neighborhood of freaking pyros. Always burning crap. Oh, except for when they're using their noisy leaf blower from *10AM to 3PM every day* in the autumn (*literally moves into the middle of the woods--hates leaves*), or using their leaf blower to blow dust off the highway. I am not making that up. The OTHER stupid f***ing neighbor has apparently decided that his leaf blower is going to waste in the spring, and has taken to _blowing dust off the side road and off the highway in front of our house_. Not near HIS house (he doesn't even live on the highway)--near _our_ house. Sounds like a chainsaw running all day wherever he's doing it.

God this stupid, stupid neighborhood. The air must be too clean and quiet--have to fix that!


----------



## Act to fall

tehuti88 said:


> Wow, that was fast. :O
> 
> Went ahead and deleted my reply. I kind of wish it could've been seen, but it's not like it would've been listened to anyway. I don't understand the point of some dismissive stuff that's posted, it can't even be helping the person posting it.
> 
> This is why I don't start my own thread on this particular subject, I know the type of replies I would get. :sigh


What happened?


----------



## tehuti88

Act to fall said:


> What happened?


A dismissive post which broke a site rule. I replied to it, expecting it to take a while to disappear, but when my reply posted, it was already gone. ops So I deleted mine as well.


----------



## SofaKing

Silent Memory said:


> When I used to go to the supermarket every week, I noticed that a few of the people who worked there never looked any different, even after a few years. Their hair never looked longer or shorter, and nothing ever changed about how they looked, except for getting older. Some of the people I saw when I was five still had the same hairstyle the last time I saw them.
> 
> It makes me wonder what they do to their hair so nothing changes. It's like they spray something on it so it stays the same length forever. I've been trying to think of how it's possible, and the only thing I can think of is that they cut their own hair every few days.
> 
> Sometimes I see people who look like they're in another decade, and I wonder if that was how they looked then.
> 
> We got a newsletter from the mayor today. I didn't read it (it would be boring), but when I saw the photo, I thought they looked like they would be someone who never looks any different. That was what made me think of this.


Androids

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

this is so unworkable for me in the long run, even the short term. i'm completely stuck. well maybe not completely, but i am unsure what to do. i' going nuts.


also i guess this is what happens when you finally get focused on your own life. i don't give a damn what they do. not my business, have far more important to worry about.


----------



## crimeclub

The first 10 seconds :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@crimeclub :haha


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Two music albums I want come out next month!  New Lorde and New Imagine Dragons "Evolve" album! I'm so excited. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

I've lost my way. I feel like such a fake and fraud. But honestly doing things for the first time or getting back into them always feels a bit awkward. The only way to learn is to do. I can gently change my thinking and i can create some distance from my thoughts. I can have healthy friendships and relationships. I can support myself. I can lose weight. I can have hobbies I'm interested in and engage with life. That's the lot of it. Here i go. Feels like I'm starting over, but really I just learned how to bring myself back after I've gotten distracted.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wanted to commit to the Pepe thing but my avatar is really bumming me out now for some reason so it's going to have to go. Temporarily at least.


----------



## Sacrieur

pancakes


----------



## Karsten

Sacrieur said:


> pancakes


You're goddamn right.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## CNikki

The feeling of wanting to sleep, but I can't.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Stupid f***ing neighbor is burning stuff under the low-branched pine trees in his yard, when the DNR has been insisting on no burning for the past few days because it's so dry. Couldn't take our cat outside because she has asthma. Smoke drifting all over the neighborhood.
> 
> Because, you know, it's just SO imperative to wait for the driest day of the year to burn crap under the low-branched trees in your yard. Only thing he forgot to do was wait for the driest, _windiest_ day to burn crap under the low-branched trees in his yard. :roll


The fire kept springing up throughout the evening without anyone out there to watch it. Just burning and smoldering away under the pines. A pyro too bored and stupid to tend to his own creation.

I hope I don't wake up in the middle of the night with our house on fire.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Now everyone at home knows that you call me Ninho! at 5:27+. :lol

Ninho at around 6:13+. :lol

The ending is awesome.


----------



## Act to fall

Today the guy at the cash register was acting so weird. He kept saying random things like stream of consciousness that was coming into his head, telling me about other products. I had no idea what to say, it was so uncomfortable. "Oh look at the weird pikachu hat behind you, everyone asks about that pikachu hat" (but I didn't ask about it!?!)


----------



## Spindrift

As much as I hate beer, it will never stop looking like something I'd want.


----------



## SparklingWater

yup time for me to get off this forum. not staying around to watch this **** unfold lol. nope self preservation. so predictable. peace homies lol.


----------



## Blue Dino

This house about two blocks down always lets their old golden retriever come out by itself to poop this one spot about 200 feet away, every morning and evening. It goes and walks back home without fail every time. In its usual path, the dog also have to cross through a quiet cul de sac intersection by itself. Every time I see it, I'm always afraid it will get run over by a car one of these days.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@ANX1

That is nothing:





 @crimeclub

:lol


----------



## Blue Dino

Once again, I decided to go out my comfort zone to pursue something, and now I end up greatly regretting it. I guess I should just accept I am destined to play things safe and remain stagnant.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

The dead don't feel no pain.


----------



## ShadowOne

im ****ing annoyed with my brother taking an entire ****ing day to respond to a text. repeatedly


----------



## Taaylah

Sometimes when I'm driving and notice both side mirrors in my peripheral vision I feel like a Barbie in a toy car. When I would push my Barbie's yellow Volkswagen beetle from behind I could see the side mirrors sticking out on both sides.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @*ANX1*
> 
> That is nothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*crimeclub*
> 
> :lol


Aussie women are awesome. 

Just Ninho and her go through all that drama on the racetrack and back to normal afterwards. I guess it shows that love does strange things to people.


----------



## coeur_brise

tea111red said:


> .......


I need to adopt her looks. To the tee. And yes, I agree. I'm pretty thirsty too.


----------



## mt moyt

my head is too big


----------



## coeur_brise

I haven't lived in months. Am I zombie? Perhaps. But back then, people were literally afraid of dead people coming back alive to eat them/steal their souls/steal their babies and whatnot. I guess they just didn't understand what happens biologically when people die. They just had to scare each other with "Oh it's nighttime. I betcha Bob will come out of his grave and start uh.. terrorizing the village." Something like that. Anyway.

Zombies. The dead. The unliving. What oh what can I do to start living? I suppose not being a vampire helps. Glitter. That's the solution. Or is it. Or should I get into a bar fight. Or wear skimpy clothes on a Friday Saturday night when it's -5° outside. Or should I wear some stripper heels in public then when someone whistles at me, Ill say in my most posh voice, "Why, how dare you say such a thing. I've never imagined someone so ill-mannered and outright rude. I can't believe such a society we live in. You should be ashamed!" Then keep strutting my stuff like a proper streetwalker. Tsk tsk. Gentlemen these days...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm glad I got paid yesterday. Being outside working is far better than working around people. That's for sure.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to help people more.


----------



## TryingMara

I want to just pick up and leave. I need different people in my life.


----------



## firestar

ShadowOne said:


> im ****ing annoyed with my brother taking an entire ****ing day to respond to a text. repeatedly


Only one day? I _knew _my family was strange.


----------



## crimeclub

Kevin001 said:


> I need to help people more.


Like some kind of community service? What type of thing did you have in mind?


----------



## Kevin001

crimeclub said:


> Like some kind of community service? What type of thing did you have in mind?


Just in general. Helping an old lady cross the street, paying for someone's groceries, donating more, community service, helping a guy get a girl, you know the norm


----------



## thatsher

people can be so evil.


----------



## tea111red

coeur_brise said:


> I need to adopt her looks. To the tee. And yes, I agree. I'm pretty thirsty too.


i was literally feeling really thirsty the other day and thought of her. :lol

something going on in my body made me wanna be too thirsty, i guess.

hopefully it ain't diabeetus and was just dehydration.


----------



## mt moyt

thats how you get 2 immediate replies to a thread lol, have the word ignore in the title


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Everyone's like 'flying cars'

but my only interest is flying brooms and balls so then I can play Quidditch. With myself because I can't magic friends

Oh and hoverboards obviously.

No not those ones.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have an earache. I'm going to take a nap. I soaked my ear in warm water and that helped some but it's still hurting.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

mt moyt said:


> thats how you get 2 immediate replies to a thread lol, have the word ignore in the title


3



Persephone The Dread said:


> Everyone's like 'flying cars'


I'm a 'sex robot' guy myself.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

geraltofrivia said:


> 3
> 
> I'm a 'sex robot' guy myself.


I was just thinking about flying things lol, but actually on that note, faster transportation generally would be great. Being able to take daytrips to other countries would be awesome.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was just thinking about flying things lol, but actually on that note, faster transportation generally would be great. Being able to take daytrips to other countries would be awesome.


Oh I thought you were thinking about future stuff. What I want from the future is replaceable body parts, because my life style has been based on the assumption that I will have access to replaceable body parts by the age of 40(I'm half serious here). The other thing I want in the future is sex robots.

Regarding flying things, how about flying sexbots? Male ones have brooms and balls :grin2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

geraltofrivia said:


> Oh I thought you were thinking about future stuff. What I want from the future is replaceable body parts, because my life style has been based on the assumption that I will have access to replaceable body parts by the age of 40(I'm half serious here). The other thing I want in the future is sex robots.
> 
> Regarding flying things, how about flying sexbots? Male ones have brooms and balls :grin2:


lool well that would make quidditch livelier for sure.


----------



## Act to fall

I feel like part of why I don't kill myself is because of how worried I am that everyone will speculate about my reasons and be wrong. Especially when bad things happen, like something horrible happened Monday, and I'm terrified about what's going to happen because of it, I can barely focus on anything I'm so scared. But I wouldn't kill myself over that, but if I did do it everyone might think that's why, and for some reason that bothers me.


----------



## Mc Borg

The Leftovers has been making good use of music this season.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I just sent a text over the weekend to an old friend I haven't seen for a while that I am cringing big time right now for sending. I just tell her it's nice to see her again and that we should meet up and hang out sometime. The way I worded it made me look so desperate and creepy. I knew I should have kept it short and concise. It was too wordy. The more I re-read the text, the more creepy I sound. It's been days and she has yet to reply. So she definitely didn't reply me for a reason. I have ran out of walls to bash my head in. :bash


----------



## tehuti88

> Some broad named Angela Edwards is crazy about me she emails every day trying to give me money.


http://www.politicalstew.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=173008

Well, at least it isn't just me. Freaking God am I getting tired of Angela Edwards in my Spam folder, every day she has at least several offers for me. :x


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You know what? You're right, I am quite an angry person, and I'm angry because I feel powerless over and/or trapped by most aspects of myself and my life


----------



## Mc Borg

This place is so dead at this time. xD I feel sorry for the people on the other side of the world.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom's birthday was just the other day and now mother's day? I will be broke I swear lol.


----------



## Kevin001

karenw said:


> :laugh:. What did you buy your mom? Mines next week so a card will do nicely - jk.


Oh just took her out to eat and gave her money to play at the casino. She keeps hinting at flowers for Sunday...I'm like hmmm. Idk I'll think of something.


----------



## firestar

I finished _Red Rising _today and I'm already sad that it's over. I forgot what this was like. I haven't read a book that fast in years.


----------



## SFC01

i detest people who say "that's goodness" - it winds me right up


----------



## Act to fall

I wish I could just ****ing disappear.


----------



## Act to fall

Just spending all day waiting around for the phone call that ruins my life.


----------



## CNikki

Going to fail these finals.


----------



## euphoria04

When I feel my world collapsing in on me, I have this weird predilection for assuming the people closest to me are turning their backs on me. Said suspicion tends to surface in our relationships, pushing them away from me with my weird/guarded behavior, thus completing the self-fulfilling prophecy.

Need to find a way to reign it in when I get in one of these moods, and avoid interactions with people until I've sorted myself out.


----------



## Ai

... Why the hell are probiotics so expensive? :|


----------



## funnynihilist

This is some miserable weather right here


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> I wanted to commit to the Pepe thing but my avatar is really bumming me out now for some reason so it's going to have to go. Temporarily at least.


What's the current avatar? Looks like Noel Fielding


----------



## forever in flux

Ai said:


> ... Why the hell are probiotics so expensive? :|


Why not try a fecal transplant instead?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

forever in flux said:


> What's the current avatar? Looks like Noel Fielding


Chris Motionless from Motionless in White, I liked the clown makeup lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Everyone hates me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## forever in flux

geraltofrivia said:


> Everyone hates me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only fools would hate a good egg


----------



## Kilgore Trout

forever in flux said:


> Only fools would hate a good egg


Haha

Thanks


----------



## Nitrogen

While the fieldwork I'm doing this summer is really interesting/fun, I wish I was getting paid for it too because being without a job over the summer is really gonna suck. And these are 8-hour field days (8-4pm), no pay.


----------



## cosmicslop

Now that I've been actually dating people on and off for a while, I've been thinking about the moment that may come where I will enter a serious relationship for the first time. And I worry about that. I worry because I wonder about how ignorant I am to parts of me that are vulnerable and exploitable. I worry I'll enter some sort of cycle of abuse with a partner, because maybe subconsciously I learned dysfunctional ways to cope in situations like this from watching my mom and her abusive partners. I feel like I'm good at spotting emotional abuse as i happens to others, but if it happens to me... I don't know how I wold handle it when it is with someone I thought I could trust.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Who would have thought my attempt at reaching out to an old friend could end up being an act to permanently burning down a bridge to a friendship. But again, base on my social track record, it is not really surprising. To be fair in normal social circumstances, things like these do not happen. But I am anything but your typical normal social circumstance lol. Reaffirms why I have always been very hesitant to reconnecting with people and keeping in touch. And why I should. This looks like a routine thing for people. For me it is rocket science.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Ai said:


> ... Why the hell are probiotics so expensive? :|


 I'm guessing you're buying it in powdered/health supplement form right ? There are cheaper alternatives available.


----------



## forever in flux

Babies are new servants to our worthless existence and its assembly line of death


----------



## SparklingWater

need a drink


----------



## Ai

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm guessing you're buying it in powdered/health supplement form right ? There are cheaper alternatives available.


Well, I'm sitting here _not_ buying it in powdered/health supplement form, more specifically. Because **** that. lol


----------



## SparklingWater

i'd be begging for forgiveness if i didn't think i'd do it again. i hate feeling so powerless and reactive with certain behaviors. but i'm not. i feel powerless but there's a moment where i can choose. i just have to keep working on mindfulness. i will get there. i commit to myself i will do it. I have more control than i think. Whether it's a habit i've been doing for 20 yrs or 30, what has been learned can be unlearned. My life is proof of that so far. I'm just a bit stuck on some more stubborn issues.


----------



## SparklingWater

and once again with the screens today. ugh. enough.


----------



## tehuti88

I feel so weird wanting to post something in the 18+ threads about something that might be bothering me or something I want to mention, except the only 18+ stuff I have to write about is my fiction writing, and I go into such a thread and see all the other users, even the religious ones, talking about all the adult stuff and sex and fetishes and whatnot that's on their minds, and they seem like completely different users from their posts on other parts of the site (like this is a side of them I didn't know existed)...and suddenly what was on my mind just seems so silly and juvenile because who is some fat old ugly asexual virgin like me to post about such things when the only experience I have is my stupid writing which probably isn't even any good?--and I can't relate to any of those posts at all (just like the threads where users talk about how often they masturbate, all I can think is, "So-&-So does that??" :O ), it's all just so weird and foreign to me and I don't see ANYBODY here that way unless it's _all_ they ever post about, e. g., see the "Dating/Relationships/Virginity" subforum, no offense but it seems like sex is the main thing those users are about, but other users seem utterly non-sexual to me until I see these posts and it's always jarring...I often feel jarred by even my _own_ adult thoughts and writing, like, "That couldn't have come from _me_" :| ...and then I feel even more stupid and defective and broken.

"Stupid wannabe Tehuti, thinking she can talk about sex"...but I'm not even a wannabe since I don't even want it. What am I then? A fraud? That feels about right. I feel like a fraud. A naive child pretending to be an adult.

It seems like there's nobody here like me. Even the other self-professed asexual users aren't like me. -_- Either they're not really asexual but are just jaded and they assume that's the same thing, or they're aromantic/asocial, or they like sexual activity besides just sex, or they at least have experience or a significant other. Meanwhile I'm just...fat and old and ugly and alone...writing dumb smutty crap nobody reads, and I probably shouldn't even be doing that because I'm not exactly drawing on any personal experience. I've _never_ come across somebody else like me.

...And yeah, this post would better belong in one of those 18+ threads, but...well, see all the above. Obviously I have no place in such threads. I'm not sure where I belong. :| Adult thoughts in a childish mind.


----------



## funnynihilist

You know, at this point in my life what I really want is to not take things too seriously.
That is hard, hard, hard!
So hard...
I realize that there are things that need to be taken seriously but does everything have to have some big emotional over reaction?
But I feel like I was raised by serious people and I also feel surrounded by over serious people where everything is a drama or made bigger than it is.
But that is them and this is what I want: to live a lighter life.
I do believe that knowing what you want is at least 50% the start to change.
I also know that a good portion of my anxiety is due to the fact that I take things too seriously.
The world itself is extremely serious and dire. To me that is what I see when I look at the world.
That is what caused me to become a nihilist.
So can one be a nihilist and not see the human condition as dire?
I think so. 
If one realizes that there is no point to anything then why should anything be taken seriously?
But yet I still struggle with this and as a result my stress response is triggered many times for no reason.
It's also hard because I don't know what a lighter life looks like or feels like.
It's foreign to me.
Plus I'm a problem solver so I'm always looking for faults.
But it's a start, living less seriously is what I want.


----------



## SparklingWater

i should leave well enough alone, but here i am wanting to beg like a dog. i am so sick of myself right now. ugh

@tehuti88 yea i always worry about writing stuff there. i don't want to be shocking lol. especially at the beginning when i wrote those long supportive posts, yea think some pple were really shocked at my 18+ stuff. In any case, you belong there too. Please post whatever you feel like (as long as you're comfy obvs.) I always enjoy what you have to say and always read even if i don't respond. You're really valued around here, even though i'm sure you don't believe it. You make this forum a much better place. Hugs.


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> I feel so weird wanting to post something in the 18+ threads about something that might be bothering me or something I want to mention, except the only 18+ stuff I have to write about is my fiction writing, and I go into such a thread and see all the other users, even the religious ones, talking about all the adult stuff and sex and fetishes and whatnot that's on their minds, and they seem like completely different users from their posts on other parts of the site (like this is a side of them I didn't know existed)...and suddenly what was on my mind just seems so silly and juvenile because who is some fat old ugly asexual virgin like me to post about such things when the only experience I have is my stupid writing which probably isn't even any good?--and I can't relate to any of those posts at all (just like the threads where users talk about how often they masturbate, all I can think is, "So-&-So does that??" :O ), it's all just so weird and foreign to me and I don't see ANYBODY here that way unless it's _all_ they ever post about, e. g., see the "Dating/Relationships/Virginity" subforum, no offense but it seems like sex is the main thing those users are about, but other users seem utterly non-sexual to me until I see these posts and it's always jarring...I often feel jarred by even my _own_ adult thoughts and writing, like, "That couldn't have come from _me_" :| ...and then I feel even more stupid and defective and broken.
> 
> "Stupid wannabe Tehuti, thinking she can talk about sex"...but I'm not even a wannabe since I don't even want it. What am I then? A fraud? That feels about right. I feel like a fraud. A naive child pretending to be an adult.
> 
> It seems like there's nobody here like me. Even the other self-professed asexual users aren't like me. -_- Either they're not really asexual but are just jaded and they assume that's the same thing, or they're aromantic/asocial, or they like sexual activity besides just sex, or they at least have experience or a significant other. Meanwhile I'm just...fat and old and ugly and alone...writing dumb smutty crap nobody reads, and I probably shouldn't even be doing that because I'm not exactly drawing on any personal experience. I've _never_ come across somebody else like me.
> 
> ...And yeah, this post would better belong in one of those 18+ threads, but...well, see all the above. Obviously I have no place in such threads. I'm not sure where I belong. :| Adult thoughts in a childish mind.


Yeah, sometimes I read things on there that I wish I hadn't. :um Didn't really want to know how often they jerk off or if they love doggy style. :afr


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*reads YouTube comments*


* *








> It's good how the inspired becomes better than the inspiration.﻿





> You're a ****ing idiot. Motionless in White cannot come close to this band.﻿





> LOL ok tell me what's good about this band? I just hate those random screams and the meaningles instrumentals. People say MIW's album when love met destruction is similar to 18V's. Well the album When love met destruction is literally my favourite album by them and it's nothing close to this ****ty band of yours. Blow Me!﻿





> They're not random screams nor meaningless instrumentals. It's funny how there exist mouth-breathing dumb****s that think the corny, predictable, recycled riffs and breakdowns of generic, uncreative crabcore band MiW are the way to compose songs. You should learn some music history and theory. The strengths of this music shine in its great use of atonality and rhythm, and time signature change to express the emotion beyond the established conventions.
> 
> I didn't think too much of this music the first time I heard it, and it required me to listen to it more carefully to understand the 'grooves' and sequences in it. The issue is you just don't get it.
> 
> Listening to it, you hear this hard, extreme mathy intro build up that burns out into the first instance of melodic singing in metalcore (they started it), the segues into this dark then explosive, yet extremely pained part, to close out the song with a dark hardcore n roll section, all following and depicting different emotions.
> 
> If you want to be able to get it, maybe you should start by these other songs first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54-mJtUgPEU﻿





> I respect you for taking the time to write all of this. But believe me when I say MIW is the band that got me into metal and I cant find a better band. There are a lot of good ones. Like Parkway drive Attila breakdown of sanity Asking Alexandria BMTH Suicide Silence Blessthefall and so many more. You may not like some of my selections but hey it's my taste. I believe they're all good bands but not as good and meaningful as MIW. Unfortunately MIW Took a ****ing deep dive in the recent albums. I used to listen to Marilyn Manson. And now I kinda got into Black/death metal because I really like guitar solos. That all happened in about a year and a half. From rock to black/death metal. ﻿





> You named 0 good bands (except BMTH's first album and EP were all right). This is like you saying that you just got into rap, and that Hopsin is your favorite rapper, and that there are other good rappers like Drake, Lil Wayne, Macklemore, and Justin Beiber.﻿





> Eighteen Visions brought me here. If you're a ***** and you like the band Motionless in White I feel bad for you.﻿





> Kill yourself﻿





> Hilary Clinton brought me here﻿





> Kristen Stewart brought me here﻿


*scrolls down*



> This comment section is literally cancer.﻿


:haha

The song is better than anything I've heard from MiW though. But in the words of Eighteen Visions

You've taken this too far~


----------



## Ai

tehuti88 said:


> ...And yeah, this post would better belong in one of those 18+ threads, but...well, see all the above. Obviously I have no place in such threads. I'm not sure where I belong. :| Adult thoughts in a childish mind.


I don't really feel like I fit in there either, to be honest. But I post anyway, because... shrug. I don't feel like I really belong most places in life.

Sometimes I'll just post there because I like the relative added "security"...

In any case, I highly doubt anyone is thinking that about you. That's your anxiety talking. If you'd like to post there, you should post. I enjoying hearing what you have to say.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wonder if anyone else noticed. It seems obvious.


----------



## Shylife2017

momentsunset said:


> I have been eating so much junk lately I really need to get it together


Oh me too and I've gained weight. I'm trying to get a flat stomach and tone my body so I really need to get it together lol!


----------



## Act to fall

These next three days are going to be hell.


----------



## Blue Dino

I can hear the neighborhood cat meowing loudly again. Wonder if it will come in for a visit. I'm leaving my backyard sliding door open a bit to see.

-I left a small bowl of leftover fish on the porch and the cat didn't take the bait.


----------



## SparklingWater

i have no one to talk to really. at least who i want to and who understands. besides my sissa and she's so busy before graduation.


i had to shut down a lot to survive my upbringing. i wonder if i don't feel as deeply as i should about others. i had to learn how to refeel and acknowledge my feelings when i began therapy because i was so dissociated. i wonder if some other junk about letting myself truly care and rely on pple is still down in there. do i care enough, am i a secret narcissist (as this thread may lead one to assume) and only care about pple to the extent that...

nope I'm not and i'm done feeling sorry for myself. I made the best decision I could with the knowledge I had at the time. Now I need to live my life. I'll be fine and others will be too. And if i'm sick of screens then i need to commit and get off this site feeling sorry for myself and live my life (not a comment on anyone else, just on where I am atm.)

**** is painful and while i never mean to use anyone as a lesson this has taught me immeasurably b/c i've been catching my thoughts and letting them go all day and that's what i need, practice until it becomes automatic, cause i will not let this **** happen again. SA and my trauma baggage are not allowed to ruin another relationship or to ruin my life. I'm done.


----------



## Humesday

Hey there, old friend. I thought I had lost you. I saw a corpse looking back at me and I thought that was it, but there it is once more: a spark. A sign of humanity. A sign cruelty and perfidy haven't stripped you of yourself just yet. Hang on. No one else believes in you, but, just know, if you're reading this, I believe in you. I see the trouble you're in. I see the maggots trying to decompose your life, but, listen carefully:

I want you to claw your way out. Get the **** out of that grave. Dig your way out. Keep on clawing until your fingers are bleeding. Keep clawing until your fingers break. Pound away until your arms break. Get the **** out of your grave. Don't let the people who buried you alive win.


----------



## Kevin001

Welp official broke now, just got my mom's mother's day gift. The thing is I don't even know if she'll like it.....so hard to shop for. Oh well I tried.


----------



## mt moyt

I'm on the road to getting a 2.2, smh. i honestly dont care anymore, since i realised i really am not too interested in economics. the biggest problem is that my parents paid for me to go to uni, and they wanted me to get a 2.1 at least. its too stressful to try and get a 2.1 now though, i can't study anymore. i dont know why
i highly doubt i will get a 3rd, since i got 2.1 last year, and 2.1 overall for the first 5 modules of this year. but my dissertation is probably a 2.2 (or worse) and the 4 exams coming up are just hopeless


----------



## Paper Samurai

Ai said:


> Well, I'm sitting here _not_ buying it in powdered/health supplement form, more specifically. Because **** that. lol


 I shouldn't have added the "buy" part now that I've reread the original post - point still stands tho, probiotics aren't too expensive unless you buy the branded stuff with all the marketing hype + filler ingredients.


----------



## Mc Borg

Lol, after reading the previous page, I feel like I need to see what this 18+ forum is all about. xD Do I just send a request to a mod or what?


----------



## laicoston

I'm thinking about how many stupid choices I have made today.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My fish looks disappointed.


----------



## crimeclub

I love the Power Glove. ...It's so bad.


----------



## Chris S W

It is all fantasy with me anyway. Nothing is going to happen, nothing is going to change, I am certain. Please free yourself and move on, in the land of the living.


----------



## littleghost

Mc Borg said:


> Lol, after reading the previous page, I feel like I need to see what this 18+ forum is all about. xD Do I just send a request to a mod or what?


Where are there 18+ forums? I've never seen such a thing here.


----------



## Fever Dream

crimeclub said:


> I love the Power Glove. ...It's so bad.


----------



## Mc Borg

littleghost said:


> Where are there 18+ forums? I've never seen such a thing here.


Yeah, someone tell us. :bah


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mc Borg said:


> Lol, after reading the previous page, I feel like I need to see what this 18+ forum is all about. xD Do I just send a request to a mod or what?


Make a thread here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f329/

(only you + the mods can see it)

When I actually post stuff in there it's always weird stuff because I'm weird, but I kind of care less and less as time goes on.


----------



## Mc Borg

Persephone The Dread said:


> Make a thread here:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f329/
> 
> (only you + the mods can see it)
> 
> When I actually post stuff in there it's always weird stuff because I'm weird, but I kind of care less and less as time goes on.


Word. Thanks. lol.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Just the future. I feel as though I need to change things, but... barriers, man! I hate having to rely on people too much for things.



Persephone The Dread said:


> When I actually post stuff in there it's always weird stuff because *I'm weird, but I kind of care less and less as time goes on*.


:lol it's funny because it's so true. When my anxiety isn't raging, to my friend I kinda just feel like "here's me, learn more weird stuff about me" and I don't care really. I need to do something with my life soo bad.


----------



## Act to fall

Day 1 of 3 in hell.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Damn, every time I head out and ride cross country it's just so easy to let go of everything. All of my worries, being caught up in whatever is going on in life and the sometimes jarring persistence of my own solitude. But when I'm out on that bike hooking into corners, feeling it heave underneath me from sheer torque and smelling the fresh air, nothing else seems to matter really.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wish I had something better to do, and someone to do it with. What a boring life.


----------



## Ai

Paper Samurai said:


> I shouldn't have added the "buy" part now that I've reread the original post - point still stands tho, probiotics aren't too expensive unless you buy the branded stuff with all the marketing hype + filler ingredients.


Like what?


----------



## Crisigv

I really don't understand myself.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wish I had something better to do, and someone to do it with. What a boring life.


i was thinking this same thing now.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

French toast sounds really right now. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I'm having the hardest time trying to please everyone. I know I can't but its like how do you choose who to let down? Ugh.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Ai you tried making sauerkraut? Not sure if I posted this before though. I made some at Christmas, and it seemed to end up like sauerkraut, if I ate a lot it gave me a bit of a gut ache though. I could never tell if that was bad or good. In the world of probiotics and online half science that could be either lol


----------



## Musicfan

realisticandhopeful said:


> i have no one to talk to really. at least who i want to and who understands. besides my sissa and she's so busy before graduation.
> 
> i had to shut down a lot to survive my upbringing. i wonder if i don't feel as deeply as i should about others. i had to learn how to refeel and acknowledge my feelings when i began therapy because i was so dissociated. i wonder if some other junk about letting myself truly care and rely on pple is still down in there. do i care enough, am i a secret narcissist (as this thread may lead one to assume) and only care about pple to the extent that...
> 
> nope I'm not and i'm done feeling sorry for myself. I made the best decision I could with the knowledge I had at the time. Now I need to live my life. I'll be fine and others will be too. And if i'm sick of screens then i need to commit and get off this site feeling sorry for myself and live my life (not a comment on anyone else, just on where I am atm.)
> 
> **** is painful and while i never mean to use anyone as a lesson this has taught me immeasurably b/c i've been catching my thoughts and letting them go all day and that's what i need, practice until it becomes automatic, cause i will not let this **** happen again. SA and my trauma baggage are not allowed to ruin another relationship or to ruin my life. I'm done.


Good luck! You could at least hang around for the weight loss competition.


----------



## tea111red

lol, i heard this at 2 different places today, too.


----------



## tea111red

^i used to think it was some british guy singing that song.

:stu


----------



## thetown

Anyone else likes watching urban exploration videos? For some reason, I am drawn to the adventure of exploring abandoned places. There was this one video where the group explored an abandoned hospital with the electricity still working.


----------



## A Void Ant

Lovecrushed said:


> Anyone else likes watching urban exploration videos? For some reason, I am drawn to the adventure of exploring abandoned places. There was this one video where the group explored an abandoned hospital with the electricity still working.


YEs I've been into those in the past and check out new ones time to time. I really dig Adam the Woo's stuff and also This Is Dan Bell for his horrific locations.


----------



## A Void Ant

Presently thinking about: how cruel my co-workers are to ignore me the way they do. How they make me feel inuman. But you know what. THEY are the inhumans THEY are the mutants, the cold calculating social automated machines that they are. They'll never understand someone so awake as I. It kills them. Good.


----------



## laicoston

I'm thinking that I should do my job, but I can't do it.


----------



## harrison

One of these days I'm going to get a flight to Singapore and then travel north by train. I've always wanted to do that - it's too easy to just fly somewhere nowadays and you miss out on everything in between. I'd like to take my time and have a look at lots of little places along the way.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm tired of my hair, but I know if I cut it, I'll regret it. I guess I'll just wear it up all summer, haha.


----------



## funnynihilist

@Lovecrushed

Yes yes yes!

I get into moods where I binge watch those videos and I have seen the video you mention.

One of my favorite explorers is Dan Bell.


----------



## Crisigv

Looks like today is going to be another lonely day. Everyone is going out and doing things, I never planned on going out because I thought we'd all be home. Not sure why I still get upset about this.


----------



## komorikun

Some posters are changing their avatars way too often. It's disconcerting.


----------



## littleghost

komorikun said:


> Some posters are changing their avatars way too often. It's disconcerting.


I agree. I try to get a sense of people in my mind, and I associate this with their avatar. When they change avatars all the time, it's hard to keep track of who's who.


----------



## mt moyt

hehe some posters are funny


----------



## Just Lurking

I get a bit thrown off when people talk about their hobbies. It sounds/reads to me as if they're getting some semblance of enjoyment out of life, and this is something I am unable to relate to.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

What will I do?
In 10 years when my parents get old and can't support me anymore what will I do?
What will I do in 20 years when they need my support?

What will I do if something unexpected happens? I have nothing. I'm even losing my master's degree because of mental illness.
I'm very afraid of the future.


----------



## Paper Samurai

splendidbob said:


> @*Ai* you tried making sauerkraut? Not sure if I posted this before though. I made some at Christmas, and it seemed to end up like sauerkraut, if I ate a lot it gave me a bit of a gut ache though. I could never tell if that was bad or good. In the world of probiotics and online half science that could be either lol


If you want to make your own sauerkraut or Kimchi (which is basically the Korean version with spices and garlic) you'll need a PH monitor. Otherwise you'll have no idea if what you've created is actually edible or not. I can't remember from the top of my head what the correct PH range is, but I'd be willing to bet from the "gastronomic side-effects" of your batch that it was probably far out of what it should be ;-p



Ai said:


> Like what?


With a small bit of research you can make your own probiotics, or if you know what to look for you can buy certain food items. (store bought yoghurt does not count btw)

If you want to go DIY, then look into Kombucha or Kefir. They'll cost you 3-4 dollars a month to maintain, minus the initial start-up cost (somewhere around the region of $10)

If that's too much work go find your nearest Asian supermarket/China Town and look for any of these; Kimchi, Miso, Natto. Look for refrigerated products though, avoid any stuff that are in jars out in the open (they're basically cheaper, non-healthy alternatives)

I find this in most places:










Which is a decent Kimchi brand, imported from Korea but ridiculously affordable. It's £1.70 for a 200g bag (about $3), it will last you months too because you only eat a small amount of it at a time (it's kind of like a relish)


----------



## Crisigv

Why do my pimples have to turn into scars? I wish they would just go away, it's not like I pick at my skin. And they take so long to heal too, even though I treat them. :sigh


----------



## funnynihilist

Think I'll go buy some booze


----------



## crimeclub

komorikun said:


> Some posters are changing their avatars way too often. It's disconcerting.


Yes, and I don't like it.


----------



## thetown

Who else is at home in their room doing absolutely nothing?


----------



## Just Lurking

komorikun said:


> Some posters are changing their avatars way too often. It's disconcerting.


How about the ones who change their usernames. Not so much when it's just once, but when they do it multiple times. Or an old member who rejoins as a new user. That's been happening too much lately. Just saw another one like five minutes ago. Probably because of VerticalScope having royally f***ed up by locking people out of their accounts last year.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*reverse image searches photo of real person on tumblr*

Best guess for this image: fictional character


----------



## Kevin001

I ate so unhealthy today...ugh.


----------



## komorikun

I'm not really sure why my roommate only has 3 forks but has been living in this apartment nearly 2 years.

I bought 2 forks today. Wish I had brought my IKEA set with me when I moved. Didn't think I would need it though. Too bad IKEA is so far from here.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90043076/


----------



## Mc Borg

Lovecrushed said:


> Anyone else likes watching urban exploration videos? For some reason, I am drawn to the adventure of exploring abandoned places. There was this one video where the group explored an abandoned hospital with the electricity still working.


Yeah, I have an interest in it. A graffiti pic of mine once made it to the top of r/urbanexploration :cig lol. I wish there were more abandoned places here. I have a video of me going into an abandoned hospital if you're interested.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I hope these medical clarifications don't take too much longer. I really don't want another week off work. I need to go back this week.


----------



## noydb

I guess I deserve to feel this way.


----------



## Kevin001

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there .


----------



## Just Lurking

I went to my stepsister's for breakfast, and now I smell like pancakes.

I didn't think I ate *that* many.


----------



## thetown

I have a constant fear of being behind my peers. My parents always compared me to their friend's children, and I guess this is what started everything. But I'm starting my 20's now, and I will be able to accomplish things in the next few years.


----------



## funnynihilist

The shiny veneer is bound to wear off, that's only natural, but the trick is to keep on going.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm not really sure why my roommate only has 3 forks but has been living in this apartment nearly 2 years.
> 
> I bought 2 forks today. Wish I had brought my IKEA set with me when I moved. Didn't think I would need it though. Too bad IKEA is so far from here.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90043076/


 My dad bends all of our spoon and fork handles at a weird angle. I like them to be as close as possible to straight and every time I go to get one there's this goofy ~ (kinda) looking bend in the handle. I know it's him. I've never seen him doing it but someone is doing it. When we bought those spoons I noticed right away that the handles are almost straight.

I don't know why but I'm weird about utensils. If I don't like anything about the shape of the handle I won't use them. :lol


----------



## CNikki

How much I need a space to help encourage my creative outlet in writing. It's been severely lacking.


----------



## Crisigv

My birthday is in a month. And in a year and a month, I'll be an old fart.


----------



## noydb

I probably shouldn't have said anything. I don't feel any better, I actually feel like even more of an idiot now.


----------



## the patient

i'm thinking about how much i'm dreading school and the future in general


----------



## tea111red

https://www.google.com/search?q=i+l...hrome..69i57.286j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

love my dog more than my boyfriend
husband loves dog more than me
girlfriend loves dog more than me
husband obsessed with dog
husband loves dog more than wife
boyfriend pays more attention to dog
my wife loves the dog more than me
my boyfriend shows his dog more affectionate (how it was written)

lol


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=i+l...hrome..69i57.286j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> love my dog more than my boyfriend
> husband loves dog more than me
> girlfriend loves dog more than me
> husband obsessed with dog
> husband loves dog more than wife
> boyfriend pays more attention to dog
> my wife loves the dog more than me
> my boyfriend shows his dog more affectionate (how it was written)
> 
> lol


https://www.google.com/search?q=dog...0j46j0i67k1j0i131k1j0i46k1j0i10k1.Qys0JVhC5eU


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=dog...0j46j0i67k1j0i131k1j0i46k1j0i10k1.Qys0JVhC5eU


:lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I deleted my PlentyOfFish account yesterday. I picked "I give up" as my reason for leaving. :lol


----------



## Just Lurking

Always in riddles...


----------



## funnynihilist

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I deleted my PlentyOfFish account yesterday. I picked "I give up" as my reason for leaving.


Congrats, my friend! Online dating is mostly a scam. 
Your success means their failure because if you actually meet someone then you will be off of their site and there goes their ad revenue and fees.
They like people who keep trying and failing.


----------



## mt moyt

1 exam down, 3 to go


----------



## SparklingWater

stay focused
no matter what i'm going to be ok


----------



## CNikki

Have some rethinking to do and try to view from an outsider's perspective as to what I'm letting into my life. Same goes for what I am willing to give out. It's hard doing this alone, but I have no other choice.


----------



## tea111red

never found military guys appealing till recently. i guess i can see the appeal now.


----------



## scooby

I slept for literally 16 hours straight last night/day, and still needed to take a 2 hour nap after being awake for only 4 hours. What is this.


----------



## SparklingWater

meh


----------



## Sherlocking

Hmmm random thoughts


----------



## Just Lurking

F*** me


----------



## SplendidBob

[01:31:05] SAS friend: well i didn't tell the dumb *** to pull down his pants
[01:31:10] blended spob: rofl
[01:31:11] SAS friend: so he **** himself still
[01:31:14] blended spob: lmao
[01:31:25] blended spob: did you get him to sit on the toilet at least?
[01:31:30] SAS friend: yea


----------



## funnynihilist

It's kind of weird how sometimes you can like the nastiest person the most.


----------



## CNikki

I see that you're still around. Well, guess what? Despite what _you_ thought about me, despite all that you _tried_ to tear down what ever sense of integrity that I had, I'm still here and I'm stronger than ever. _You're_ not going to tear me and my ambitions like you thought you could. No matter where I end up with my ambitions, I'll outrun you on everything that you thought you could take me down with. Now out of my way!


----------



## harrison

It's so weird when I'm like this. This morning I was practically agoraphobic and crying on the damn bed then I go out and get some shopping and have to physically restrain myself from talking to everybody outside. Had a nice chat to the lady in the shop - hopefully I didn't come across too crazy.


----------



## tehuti88

McAfee, which I promptly deleted from my laptop when I first got it and installed Trend Micro since I'd rather not use antivirus developed by a murderer, and you know my free trial ran out months ago, you send me an "important notice" e-mail about WannaCry...and you include an attachment? :roll

I'm not opening your e-mail, McAfee.


----------



## Just Lurking

So many dating site profiles with those lame, overdone comments...

"Let's keep it real" (what does this even mean?)
"Live love laugh" (you're making me nauseous)
"I don't like drama" (who *does?*)
"Trying this for the last time" (yeah, sure you are)
"Looking for me?" (judging by your pic, no, I'm not)


----------



## harrison

Just Lurking said:


> So many dating site profiles with those lame, overdone comments...
> 
> "Let's keep it real" (what does this even mean?)
> "Live love laugh" (you're making me nauseous)
> "I don't like drama" (who *does?*)
> "Trying this for the last time" (yeah, sure you are)
> "Looking for me?" (judging by your pic, no, I'm not)


Yeah - they crack me up.

On the Indonesian one I used to use they always said "I'm just a simple woman" when in reality they lived in a big house with about 5 cars.

One of my favourites was always "I like walking on the beach" - the problem is I actually do. It's hard to put that in without sounding like a dickhead.


----------



## Sherlocking

what you're thinking about right now


----------



## 0589471

That I could probably write a book with how much is building up inside my head but if I wrote it out, it'd be ridiculous garbage. I wind up throwing these walls of text to people I care about and then immediately regret unleashing so much. My friend only asked "How are you?" expecting something nice and brief, not "omg I miss you so much and here's what's been going on the last 3 years..." 

Apparently my retreats from society span months and years, not days and weeks. Something to work on...


----------



## komorikun

I got sick of the grim reaper. Going back to being a kitty.


----------



## harrison

Just saw a nice little spammer on here - not even trying really, he only has one post. What the hell is that? 

There was a guy the other day selling fake passports and documents - interesting how they can do that in this day and age. Makes you wonder just how good they are.


----------



## TryingMara

I would have replied but I didn't think you wanted me to. I thought you were trying to nicely wrap up the correspondence.


----------



## Blue Dino

don said:


> It's so weird when I'm like this. This morning I was practically agoraphobic and crying on the damn bed then I go out and get some shopping and have to physically restrain myself from talking to everybody outside. Had a nice chat to the lady in the shop - hopefully I didn't come across too crazy.


Maybe it's your brain trying to look for evidence and self assurances that the environment around you is safe and friendly? I hope you're holding up well.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Maybe it's your brain trying to look for evidence and self assurances that the environment around you is safe and friendly? I hope you're holding up well.


Thanks a lot - I'm a lot better tonight. Talked to my wife, she knows how I am. (although I often don't believe her ) I forget what I'm like - I should start keeping a mood journal, it's just not something I've ever done very much before.


----------



## mt moyt

hmm not many posts recently...the recent discussions goes back to over half an hour ago


----------



## funnynihilist

Just Lurking said:


> So many dating site profiles with those lame, overdone comments...
> 
> "Let's keep it real" (what does this even mean?)
> "Live love laugh" (you're making me nauseous)
> "I don't like drama" (who *does?*)
> "Trying this for the last time" (yeah, sure you are)
> "Looking for me?" (judging by your pic, no, I'm not)


"if you can't handle me at my worst, you don't deserve me at my best"

"I like a man who can keep me on my toes"

"My kids are my world"

"Not looking for a hook-up"


----------



## tea111red

mt moyt said:


> hmm not many posts recently...the recent discussions goes back to over half an hour ago


it's depressing.....


----------



## Fever Dream

I really wish that I had just stayed in bed today. :sigh


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> I got sick of the grim reaper. Going back to being a kitty.


Love the kitty  He looks a lot like my first cat, the one I grew up with - similar coloring and shape.


----------



## Nitrogen

Certain programs fail to launch after I boot my computer, and only launch after I restart. ...which is weird and incredibly annoying.


----------



## tehuti88

A thread asks for honest opinions.

I share mine without ridiculing the viewpoint of the original comments (it just seems reasonable and courteous).

I get ridiculed. (No biggie.)

Then somebody else enjoys the ridicule I got. Somebody who I liked.

I guess it was really a thread looking to ridicule people, not asking for their honest opinions. I can't tell the difference.

...

I share a situation in which I was judged and how it made me feel discouraged and avoidant.

I get judged for what I shared. By somebody I liked.

They even misinterpret and selectively ignore some details of what I shared. And refer to me almost like I'm not even a person. While judging me for supposedly doing the same.

Now I feel even more discouraged and avoidant. Especially toward people I like.

...

I really wish there were some other forum I could go share on, instead. Too many people here are two faced.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> A thread asks for honest opinions.
> 
> I share mine without ridiculing the viewpoint of the original comments (it just seems reasonable and courteous).
> 
> I get ridiculed. (No biggie.)
> 
> Then somebody else enjoys the ridicule I got. Somebody who I liked.
> 
> I guess it was really a thread looking to ridicule people, not asking for their honest opinions. I can't tell the difference.
> 
> ...
> 
> I share a situation in which I was judged and how it made me feel discouraged and avoidant.
> 
> I get judged for what I shared. By somebody I liked.
> 
> They even misinterpret and selectively ignore some details of what I shared. And refer to me almost like I'm not even a person.
> 
> Now I feel even more discouraged and avoidant. Especially toward people I like.
> 
> ...
> 
> I really wish there were some other forum I could go share on, instead. Too many people here are two faced.


I think I know the first post you're talking about, are you sure they meant their post the way you think? I guess I won't go into too much detail, but it was a pretty short post and potentially open to interpretation, but they might not have realised that.

But then again they might have been agreeing because of your beliefs, it's a controversial topic/section, and most people who are friendly to each other, and generally friendly posters 90% of the time fall out in that section of the forum, I see it happen all the time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> I got sick of the grim reaper. Going back to being a kitty.


Aw I liked the Grim Reaper (I guess that's more my thing though /edginess intensifies.) New avatar is pretty funny though.

I just changed mine (again,) and I have two other avatars I want to use still, but I can't use all of them at the same time lol.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

tehuti88 said:


> A thread asks for honest opinions.
> 
> I share mine without ridiculing the viewpoint of the original comments (it just seems reasonable and courteous).
> 
> I get ridiculed. (No biggie.)
> 
> Then somebody else enjoys the ridicule I got. Somebody who I liked.
> 
> I guess it was really a thread looking to ridicule people, not asking for their honest opinions. I can't tell the difference.
> 
> ...
> 
> I share a situation in which I was judged and how it made me feel discouraged and avoidant.
> 
> I get judged for what I shared. By somebody I liked.
> 
> They even misinterpret and selectively ignore some details of what I shared. And refer to me almost like I'm not even a person. While judging me for supposedly doing the same.
> 
> Now I feel even more discouraged and avoidant. Especially toward people I like.
> 
> ...
> 
> I really wish there were some other forum I could go share on, instead. Too many people here are two faced.


Oh it really sucks if people keep on doing that, though I've no idea what/who you're referring to. Of course there are a number of other SA forums where you probably wouldn't get ridiculed at all, but they're all much smaller and (especially nowadays) much less active.


----------



## Zatch

I had to get over myself to even talk to you. Why can't you get over yourself and do what's best for your pet? Let me help you both.

I'm not asking for an apology or anything. I just want you both to be safe, regardless of where I stand with you.


----------



## yna

Got a call an hour ago for an interview from one of the places I applied to last week but I missed it. It's the clinic I'd really like to work in too, ah. I returned their call just now, they said in their message to call back today between 9 to 5, but no one answers and I wasn't sent to voice mail. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

Holy **** that just made me feel old. The year they were starting middle school I was starting college. And how many babies am i 30 yrs older than today. oh goooooooooood. lol it's ok. i like being 30.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've accomplished absolutely nothing productive in the past couple days off work



realisticandhopeful said:


> Holy **** that just made me feel old. The year they were starting middle school I was starting college. And how many babies am i 30 yrs older than today. oh goooooooooood. lol it's ok. i like being 30.


I'll be there a few months down the road myself...


----------



## SparklingWater

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'll be there a few months down the road myself...


Oh don't worry. I'm just jk. 30 is really nice. Best year so far.:smile2:


----------



## SplendidBob

Yup, pretty sure this folic acid is making me depressed. Yay.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Randomly decided to check this guy's channel again today after years because something reminded me, I used to watch his videos as a teenager but he kind of disappeared lol still really random (also noticed a comment on one of his videos by Armoured Skeptic that was weird, I see that YouTuber all over the place this guy isn't even that big a channel..):






lol best comment:



> WTF is this?﻿


----------



## gthopia94

Tired of my current way of life right now, time to start a new one.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Last couple times I dicked around in FL studios, I just couldn't get it up. ****ty 20 second intros to boring, played out electro tunes galore. All scrapped. Feeling a bit dull.


----------



## SparklingWater

Lol pot meet kettle. Some pple have no self awareness. zero. nada. zilch.


----------



## CNikki

Going to enroll in two courses over the summer. Then enroll in four/maybe five classes in the fall, depending upon the circumstance. If all goes as planned, I can either transfer or get the degree at my current school by early next year as expected. On top of that, I'm job hunting. The only ones I seem to hear back from are ones I'd fill out late at night out of desperation and they seem awfully suspicious. Not going through the same experience as I did with my last interview.

_sighs_


----------



## komorikun

CNikki said:


> Going to enroll in two courses over the summer. Then enroll in four/maybe five classes in the fall, depending upon the circumstance. If all goes as planned, I can either transfer or get the degree at my current school by early next year as expected. On top of that, I'm job hunting. The only ones I seem to hear back from are ones I'd fill out late at night out of desperation and they seem awfully suspicious. Not going through the same experience as I did with my last interview.
> 
> _sighs_


What happened at the last interview?


----------



## CNikki

komorikun said:


> What happened at the last interview?


Long story short, it was completely off of what they described the position applied for held and what they were ultimately doing could (or should) have been illegal, so I left at the follow-up interview. I found this said 'job' at a reputable job posting site, too.


----------



## Mc Borg

tehuti88 said:


> I guess it was really a thread looking to ridicule people, not asking for their honest opinions. I can't tell the difference.


I don't know what thread you're talking about but pretty much. Rarely are people going into a discussion with the intention of challenging their own views/learning what others believe. Their motive is to ridicule the opposing view to their own.


----------



## mt moyt

i slept at 6pm hoping to wake up at 2am. i woke up at 11pm instead, i hope i dont get too tired...


----------



## Act to fall

tehuti88 said:


> I guess it was really a thread looking to ridicule people, not asking for their honest opinions. I can't tell the difference.


I thought it was two other people who made fun of you though, not the thread creator?


----------



## SparklingWater

I am profoundly unhappy. Well not unhappy, but empty. And without purpose and people who care my life is just nothing. I have to act on my values and find pple who I care about who also care about me. I mean at least i'm not depressed and anxious atm, but man I have to move on filling my life with things I enjoy and that mean something to me. And i hate watching myself lose interest.I think motivation follows action and there's something to be said for acting opposite of how you feel. But at what point do you just let **** go and look for something else.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Art would be seriously boring if everyone had to stick to what they knew. I write characters who are religious when I'm not, I write Americans, Russians, Frenchmen, etc. I write historical stories, I write straight characters, I write scientists and alcoholics. I don't see what's wrong with that.


----------



## Barakiel

I still don't have the mental energy to reply to people on time and I feel bad about it.


----------



## ShadowOne

havent felt the desire to die for like 2 weeks..kinda nice. guess i made the right choice a couple weeks ago


----------



## Act to fall

The cringe-reel is starting up again


----------



## SparklingWater

I ****ing hate this site sometimes.

Also it would be a ****ing shame if what i suspect is happening has happened. after all that kerfuffle. such a ****ing fizzle and disappointment. that's life i suppose. i'm a little surprised at myself, but i guess it all makes sense. guess i was in denial and making **** rosier than it was. :frown2:I'm really sad.


----------



## CNikki

My mind's not certain as to whether if it wants to go in shut down mode or continue to run. :|


----------



## roxslide

All I keep thinking is I can't wait for this month to be over. Can't wait. I'm so done. Beyond done. It's weird my birthday month always turns out to be one of the worst months of the year for some reason.


----------



## Steve French

****ing noises coming from the other room. Hmm. Picked up a girl or forgot the headphones for porn? I don't want to linger in the kitchen. Might as well just bring the vodka bottle, the mixer, and the glass back to my room. Man, I really have to take a ****. That might be a bit awkward what with the paper-thin adjoining wall.


----------



## naes

I just wish it was 8am right now so I could go to the gym and practice some basketball.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheWelshOne said:


> Art would be seriously boring if everyone had to stick to what they knew. I write characters who are religious when I'm not, I write Americans, Russians, Frenchmen, etc. I write historical stories, I write straight characters, I write scientists and alcoholics. I don't see what's wrong with that.


This isn't art/writing but I noticed people tend to play The Sims as themselves and their ideal self and I don't really play at the moment, but when I last did I had some Sims like that, but most of the time that wasn't the case. I have lots of sim characters that are nothing like me and aren't supposed to be either. I had one alien Sim whose sole purpose was to impregnate an entire town, I had a religious fundamentalist household that had tons of kids and had very traditional roles, and made minimal use of electronic devices. I had a few other families that had tons of kids, lots of sexually promiscuous Sims as well of all sexualities (with no kids.) Before I last stopped playing, I also had an oddly notable number of lesbian Sims for some reason. I also have Sims that just generally don't have ideal lives like they come from single parent, really poor households.

Also I think the most interesting Sim households I've played have been where I've randomised as many of their traits as possible, but I am a bit of a control freak with that game. There's the option to give them partial or (more or less,) complete free will and I never use those. So for most of the time I played those games over the years I would end up with things being formulaic in certain ways, so I tried to introduce randomness to make it more interesting (although still kept free will off lol...)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ****ing hate cockroaches!!!


----------



## Mc Borg

I absolutely love fireflies. There is this area down the bike trail where there are no lights and you can just see tons of them blinking on and off. It's honestly one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. I wish I could show you guys, but my camera won't pick them up. :bah I did however manage to pick one up from the grass and got video of it. This is what they look like up close:


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> I ****ing hate cockroaches!!!


what happened?


----------



## The Library of Emma

i'm just an idiot...

there are all these flying insects in my room now, since i left the window open. the screen wasn't enough to keep them out. some of them have bitten me. ;(


----------



## mt moyt

I wish i was a meme instead of a human


----------



## coeur_brise

I fear getting close to people who are primarily emotionally minded. Why? Because I can truly be an insensitive, thoughtless prick sometimes and I don't want them to get hurt. It's happened before. My bro treated me like crap because I just wouldn't give him the time of day or be thankful enough to say, I appreciate you. Ha also played victim a lot and loved to mess with my feelings so there was that too. But a hard-shell crab? I'm sorry, I can't eat you. You're yummy, but you have a hard exterior and I don't want to poke at your yummy insides. That is, if I get close enough to eat you. Which is weird... because people aren't meant to be eaten. Ummm ok. I'm just gonna walk away slowly. I'll buy you cake. Cake is always good.


----------



## softly

How much I want a cat lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> what happened?


I broke a glass of wine and suddenly a bunch appeared where I didn't expect and I'm tired and moody so they enraged me more than usual, that's what happened


----------



## twistix

Commas are cool. They often hang out with conjunctions and the like. Maybe sometimes they want some space 
and want to expand their social circle. You might give them more attention if they were bold and wandered*,* from their comfort zone.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to stay out of site the next couple of days.....meh I might be paranoid.


----------



## SparklingWater

wow i don't want to seem like i'm quoting everything they say, but i think their latest post just changed my life lol. thank you!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I didn't even know Halo 3 had a beta.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

I wonder if providing advice on SAS is worth it. I get the sense that few really want or appreciate it even if it is clear they're asking for it.

Seems like the "me too" crowd is more accepted here.

If misery loves company, then this is your place I guess.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## likevomit

I never realized just how important hearing is until both my ears got a severe middle ear infection and made me temporarily almost deaf. Yikes


----------



## SparklingWater

well i feel embarrassed, but i do feel way better having it out. and no matter what no one can say i didn't try.


----------



## Just Lurking

Man, I hate cooking.

That's not a profound statement or anything, because I hate _everything_, but I _really_ hate cooking.


----------



## funnynihilist

Canadian Brotha said:


> I broke a glass of wine and suddenly a bunch appeared where I didn't expect


Sounds like something only Jesus could do 

But seriously, sorry to hear about you bad mood.


----------



## funnynihilist

SofaKing said:


> I wonder if providing advice on SAS is worth it. I get the sense that few really want or appreciate it even if it is clear they're asking for it.
> 
> Seems like the "me too" crowd is more accepted here.
> 
> If misery loves company, then this is your place I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I try not to give advice ever but some times I **** up and forget...


----------



## SparklingWater

ugh. have to listen to my impulses. breaking habits is hard. easier to stay comfy and inert instead of active, engaged and possibly uncomfy.

everything happens for a reason and i'm sick of being alone, screens and the safety of a room at home.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@realisticandhopeful

 :hug


----------



## SplendidBob

Just Lurking said:


> Man, I hate cooking.
> 
> That's not a profound statement or anything, because I hate _everything_, but I _really_ hate cooking.


I agree. Cooking is awful. To think, some people actually enjoy it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I cut my hair and kind of ****ed it up I was going for this style I think (I didn't have an exact thing in mind I was looking at multiple photos,) but it was like 4am so I wasn't really thinking about it:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BTapoafFu3H/

Mine is shorter I guess in parts, and I kind of ****ed it up so it looks terrible instead of cool also the lengths are all ****ed up but not in a way that looks good. Anyway my brother was looking at it and pointing this out, and said 'you've managed to cut this in a style that highlights your round face shape' ****ing Christ.

Then 'it's like you've gone for that 60s or 80s look what time was it? With the skinny short hair thing.'

Yeah, I have no idea what that means.


----------



## tehuti88

Because I don't have the guts to start my own thread about this.



> *Harvard report: Millennials not interested in casual sex
> [Good Morning America]
> DEBORAH ROBERTS
> Good Morning America May 17, 2017*
> 
> Millennials are more interested in dating or hanging out with friends than having casual sex, according to a new Harvard University report that looks into the "hook-up culture" of young adults.
> 
> In the report, entitled "The Talk," researchers from Harvard's Graduate School of Education spoke to over 2,000 18-to-25-year-old's from across the U.S. about their romantic and sexual experiences.
> 
> The report stated that many young adults and teenagers "tend to greatly overestimate the size of the "hook-up culture" and these misconceptions can be detrimental to young people."
> 
> The researchers also found that a "large number of teens and young adults are unprepared for caring, lasting romantic relationships and are anxious about developing them."
> 
> Richard Weissbourd, the lead author of the report and a psychologist at Harvard Graduate School of Education, told ABC News that the report "is about two pervasive problems."
> 
> "One is, we are failing ... miserably to prepare young people for romantic love, probably the most important thing they will do in life," Weissbourd said. "The second is that there are very high rates of misogyny and sexual harassment."
> 
> Weissbourd added that they found that among 18-to-25-year-old's, "people wildly overestimate the percent of people who are casually dating, or ... having casual sex."
> 
> Weissbourd said that these misunderstandings can be detrimental because "these overestimations of the size of the hook-up culture can cause young people to have sex or to hook up when they're not really interested, and they're not really ready."
> 
> Researchers also examined instances of sexual harassment faced by millennials, including everything from being cat-called to being touched without permission by a stranger. The report suggested that the more women succeed in school and life, it seems the harder it is for men to respect them.
> 
> Weissbourd told ABC News that a lot of adults can be "passive" about instances of sexual harassment.
> 
> "They don't say anything, even when sexual harassment is right in their midst," Weissbourd said. "And many tell us ... they don't say anything because they don't know what to say. And they fear that they won't be effective, or they fear they will be written off."
> 
> ABC News spoke to a group of millennials, and chose to use only their first names for privacy, about the report and their own experiences.
> 
> Yemisi, 20, told ABC News how conflicted she felt when witnessing certain instances of sexual harassment.
> 
> "There's this borderline between harassment and throwing someone a compliment...when people harass you, it's like, oh that's a compliment," Yemi said. "If we just let them say it, and even though we're walking by, and we might just keep our head high and keep going on, but, like, by not saying anything is making it okay."
> 
> Weissbourd added that some of the positive findings that came out of the report are that a lot of young people want guidance about how to have a healthy relationship.
> 
> "One thing young people want guidance about are, what are the markers of a healthy relationship? What do they look like? When do I know when I'm in a toxic relationship, or a relationship that's going to be harmful in some way?" Weissbour said. "They really want guidance on these kinda topics from parents and educators."
> 
> ABC News' Taylor Behrendt contributed to this report.


https://www.yahoo.com/gma/harvard-r...ested-casual-sex-121308680--abc-news-sex.html


----------



## kivi

There's a concert outside and I'm in my room, watching Chopped.


----------



## Just Lurking

SofaKing said:


> I wonder if providing advice on SAS is worth it. I get the sense that few really want or appreciate it even if it is clear they're asking for it.
> 
> Seems like the "me too" crowd is more accepted here.
> 
> If misery loves company, then this is your place I guess.





funnynihilist said:


> I try not to give advice ever but some times I **** up and forget...


Sometimes it feels like I'm shouting into the void here, but I look at it this way... For every thread starter or member participating in a thread, there are a lot more people reading it anonymously (maybe for years to come, since everything goes on Google).

You never know who might be reading it and taking it in.


----------



## CNikki

For a change, I think I've made a decision that is actually considered as the right decision.


----------



## tehuti88

TheWelshOne said:


> Art would be seriously boring if everyone had to stick to what they knew. I write characters who are religious when I'm not, I write Americans, Russians, Frenchmen, etc. I write historical stories, I write straight characters, I write scientists and alcoholics. I don't see what's wrong with that.


I'd estimate that around 80-90% of the stuff I write is from a male POV; for the most part I don't enjoy writing women. (One person who commented on my M/M erotica was surprised to learn I'm a female virgin; I found that to be a great compliment.) And though I have characters with anxiety, as far as I know none of them have social anxiety; I try my hardest to avoid putting anyone even remotely like myself in my writing (too embarrassing, painful, and boring). Probably the only thing I take from real-life experience is emotion.

If I stuck to "writing what I know," I'd likely not write anything at all.


----------



## SparklingWater

I always feel like Chris Matthews is yelling at me.


----------



## SparklingWater

marmite :frown2::frown2::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## crimeclub

I can listen to Bill Maher say a ton of things that I agree with yet I still want to punch the guy in the face, it takes a special kind of smug d*** to accomplish that.


----------



## TryingMara

I should not be here. I thought I'd stay forever to help her, but I will have to leave for my sanity. I hate this and it's destroying me.


----------



## Mc Borg

crimeclub said:


> I can listen to Bill Mahar say a ton of things that I agree with yet I still want to punch the guy in the face, it takes a special kind of smug d*** to accomplish that.


Lol, yup. xD


----------



## estse

I figured if I had a couple drinks I'd be okay be with making a post or two on this forum.


----------



## CNikki

The more one tries to prove themselves that they are or are not something as they claim, chances are that it is the opposite. Just sayin'.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I got sick of the grim reaper. Going back to being a kitty.


 What was up with that anyway? I have to admit I didn't expect that avatar from you. Not that I didn't like it. It just didn't seem like a Komorikun avatar. :lol


----------



## Karsten

If you have a goal/dream, don't share it with anyone - even people you trust. They will tear it down piece by piece. Even if they 'support' you at first, seeing you succeed will make them feel insecure.

It's one of those things where you gotta let it mature a while in your head, grow it a bit under a tarp in some deep corner of your room where no one can find it. If you take it out and expose it to the world too soon, it's just going to get destroyed.


----------



## A Void Ant

Karsten said:


> If you have a goal/dream, don't share it with anyone - even people you trust. They will tear it down piece by piece. Even if they 'support' you at first, seeing you succeed will make them feel insecure.
> 
> It's one of those things where you gotta let it mature a while in your head, grow it a bit under a tarp in some deep corner of your room where no one can find it. If you take it out and expose it to the world too soon, it's just going to get destroyed.


 This is so true. Even people who you think are good turn out to be jealous and do things, even if only subconsciously, in order to bring you down. One tactic they do in particular is "projective identification" in which they treat you as if you possess something they dislike about themselves in order to make you identify with or become that something.


----------



## A Void Ant

I usually go to bed at 2AM and wake up at 6:30 AM and am tired in the morning so I went to bed at 11:30 PM last night instead but when i woke up I was just as tired all day so I am going back to staying up till 2AM since it doesn't mean ****. Sleep is a lie. Don't be fooled. You only need a few hours. They want to limit you. You'll be tired no matter what, it's just life, so stay up late no matter what.


----------



## truant

tehuti88 said:


> I'd estimate that around 80-90% of the stuff I write is from a male POV; for the most part I don't enjoy writing women. (One person who commented on my M/M erotica was surprised to learn I'm a female virgin; I found that to be a great compliment.) And though I have characters with anxiety, as far as I know none of them have social anxiety; I try my hardest to avoid putting anyone even remotely like myself in my writing (too embarrassing, painful, and boring). Probably the only thing I take from real-life experience is emotion.
> 
> If I stuck to "writing what I know," I'd likely not write anything at all.


About 95% of my stories are from a cishet female POV, because that's what sells. I have no idea what it's like to be either a man or a woman.

If we were only allowed to write from our own POV, I'd only be able to write stories from the perspective of a poor, mentally ill closeted transwoman. And there'd be like 3 people on earth who'd read that ****. :laugh: I wouldn't be able to be a writer.

Thank God I've spent most of my life lying to people and making up stories about what I'm doing/thinking/feeling. Pretending to be someone else is easy for me. Ime, most people prefer a nice lie to an ugly truth. So I tell them nice lies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No way I can turn my life around living here


----------



## Blue Dino

Wind less night. I might sit on the backyard porch for a bit and sip my tea. Maybe the cat will show up.

-it was a bit chilly outside, and saw a few snails on the porch, so I screamed and ran back inside in fear.


----------



## SparklingWater

rant deleted. would i rather be right or happy?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Feeling down, tired.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

minimalistic said:


> I never realized just how important hearing is until both my ears got a severe middle ear infection and made me temporarily almost deaf. Yikes


Lmao It's true. I had an ear infection not too long ago. It wasn't a severe one but a mild one. Still gross. Had to put hydrogen peroxide, iodine, and alcohol in there just to make sure I get them good and clean. It's therapeutic cleaning an ear infection. They're nothing to play around with.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm sad now (lol, I'm always sad), I'm glad I got to see Soundgarden in concert though.


----------



## mt moyt

tom delonge doesn't like trump either, that should be enough to convince everyone


----------



## SparklingWater

Jesus this man can't give a commencement speech without talking about himself. Something is off. Few cards short of a deck.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Alea iacta est.


----------



## Winds

With kids you have to make sure you're on top of your game. Might as well keep Google open on standby as I know another question is coming.


----------



## SparklingWater

it's important to note who listens to you and takes what you say seriously. who finds you interesting. who values your opinion. who cares what you have to say. who pays attn. who makes you a priority. those are the pple you need to prioritize. invest in pple who invest in you. take a risk of vulnerability, but if effort is not returned let it go and keep moving! true in friendships and relationships.


----------



## Barakiel

It's been months since I came across some pretty serious accusations about a musician (who's part of this circle of artists I'm really into) from a certain tumblr blogger, but only today did I find something that contradicts their story. For a while there was nothing that really confirmed or debunked their claims, but it's been something that has caused me a great deal of anxiety and bitterness so I have mixed feelings about the whole thing.


----------



## SparklingWater

Soooo... I'm fairly certain I have cancer or a serious illness and am prob gonna die. *I know *that sounds crazy, but I'm not even joking. Didn't have insurance and am having some pain for a while now that is almost certainly cancer b/c of location. I know, don't check webmd and most of my family are nurses so it's prob not helping, but I am *not* a hypochondriac. I rarely take medicine until an antidepressant 3 months ago and *never* think I'm sick, but I am ill right now. Let's see if I can get insurance now that I'm in NY and get some help. But meh... I'm almost certain this is really not good. Love America. But nobody dies if you don't have healthcare huh? Smh. Hopefully my mind has just run away with me. But I'm very wary b/c re sickness I do not overreact. I just don't. Anytime I have thought anything was going on it was. Unless the wellbutrin is making me paranoid re illness specifically something really bad is going on and I've suspected for a bit. So let's see, fingers crossed. Hopefully I haven't done all this SA work for nothing and won't be able to enjoy my life after all. Ugh.


----------



## Just Lurking

kalfhjakl hvfaeh o;ih weo;ihGOI HROG;HV IO;HV OIHV;HVHa;hb ;h ;oi hbvo;izh seoih4b;hi obhoih b;aoi bot;ibh a;sehr ;boihhbdhfg uialh gifuauilehruigh uilh gvauilghulirghil ahrgvuiehr ah AURghv ;arh gveu; vliegh lui ghsluih auilgh eurighuihvbuigaehrg ublierhlq ublhdlufis uls bhuldaiseorhgaeuhogipauhbaluihguhv av hgal ghvluier vuiaguigr ehauighreuigvhaluihg vluiah ugvhaluihrgluiahguieh vkualhuigh uiehrgluiaherugihreuihvuiah lgr halui ghuah luvigher


----------



## CNikki

If I have to be confined to the same thing(s) any longer then I might very well go insane.


----------



## Just Lurking

Kraft Dinner tonight?



Just Lurking said:


> Kraft Dinner tonight?


 Yes, Kraft Dinner tonight. Comfort food to the max.


----------



## SparklingWater

yay!! glad i did that


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*contemplates responding to post*

*internet goes down for hours*

*no longer has energy to bother*


----------



## SplendidBob

Getting sucked into weird S&C threads again, Bobbert Bobbert, when will you learn?


----------



## komorikun

Lets hope I can get that nasty B.O. smell out of my 2 black shirts and 2 fleece jackets. I pretreated the armpit areas with some sort of clorox2 detergent. Regular washing doesn't seem to do the trick. I seem to kill shirts and certain jackets if I wear them too much after a year or so. The B.O. just sticks to them like glue.


----------



## tehuti88

This person is weirdly obsessed with me.


----------



## tehuti88

I can't even tell a gay guy that he's cute, because yes, what if I offend him with my compliment.

First attempt: "Cute! :love2 "
(No, the "love" face implies I'm flirting with him. No, no, never.)

Second attempt: "Cute!"
(No, that's like something you'd say about somebody's pet dog or their dress. Bland.)

Third attempt: "I know you won't take this the wrong way since I'm female, so, cute! :love2 "
(No, this is the picture thread, not the GLBT forum; other users will wonder WTF I'm talking about and I might make him self-conscious; and me implying that he might take my comment the wrong way just screams my own insecurity to the world.)

Final attempt: Never mind, I'm never commenting on anybody's photo. I don't belong in that thread anyway, why did I browse it in the first place.

...

I can't imagine _anyone_ would take a compliment from me about their physical appearance as a compliment. "Ew, _she_ thinks I'm cute? What does that say about me?"


----------



## TheWelshOne

Do you want to lose friends? Because if you're gonna keep being a *****, you're gonna lose friends. God, why am I like this?


----------



## Act to fall

tehuti88 said:


> I can't even tell a gay guy that he's cute, because yes, what if I offend him with my compliment.
> 
> First attempt: "Cute! :love2 "
> (No, the "love" face implies I'm flirting with him. No, no, never.)
> 
> Second attempt: "Cute!"
> (No, that's like something you'd say about somebody's pet dog or their dress. Bland.)
> 
> Third attempt: "I know you won't take this the wrong way since I'm female, so, cute! :love2 "
> (No, this is the picture thread, not the GLBT forum; other users will wonder WTF I'm talking about and I might make him self-conscious; and me implying that he might take my comment the wrong way just screams my own insecurity to the world.)
> 
> Final attempt: Never mind, I'm never commenting on anybody's photo. I don't belong in that thread anyway, why did I browse it in the first place.
> 
> ...
> 
> I can't imagine _anyone_ would take a compliment from me about their physical appearance as a compliment. "Ew, _she_ thinks I'm cute? What does that say about me?"


Just say it, you're putting too much thought into it. A photo thread is an appropriate place to comment like that, and no one's going to read into your post the way you're reading into it.


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> *contemplates responding to post*
> 
> *internet goes down for hours*
> 
> *no longer has energy to bother*


Right after I respond to a post I immediately feel guilty for unintentionally instilling a sense of obligation in the other user to be courteous and reply back even if it's not a particularly interesting conversation I've just started.

...aaand the ball's in your court.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> Right after I respond to a post I immediately feel guilty for unintentionally instilling a sense of obligation in the other user to be courteous and reply back even if it's not a particularly interesting conversation I've just started.
> 
> ...aaand the ball's in your court.


lol

(not a very detailed response but at least it's a response )


----------



## SofaKing

I just want to feel at peace.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> I can't even tell a gay guy that he's cute, because yes, what if I offend him with my compliment.
> 
> First attempt: "Cute! :love2 "
> (No, the "love" face implies I'm flirting with him. No, no, never.)
> 
> Second attempt: "Cute!"
> (No, that's like something you'd say about somebody's pet dog or their dress. Bland.)
> 
> Third attempt: "I know you won't take this the wrong way since I'm female, so, cute! :love2 "
> (No, this is the picture thread, not the GLBT forum; other users will wonder WTF I'm talking about and I might make him self-conscious; and me implying that he might take my comment the wrong way just screams my own insecurity to the world.)
> 
> Final attempt: Never mind, I'm never commenting on anybody's photo. I don't belong in that thread anyway, why did I browse it in the first place.
> 
> ...
> 
> *I can't imagine anyone would take a compliment from me about their physical appearance as a compliment. "Ew, she thinks I'm cute? What does that say about me?"*


I think that's very sad Tehuti - you really shouldn't have such a low opinion of yourself. It doesn't say anything about them - and it *is* a compliment.

Maybe you could send him a PM.


----------



## forever in flux

don said:


> I think that's very sad Tehuti - you really shouldn't have such a low opinion of yourself. It doesn't say anything about them - and it *is* a compliment.
> 
> Maybe you could send him a PM.


+1 I agree, I doubt many would find a compliment an insult, and if they did then they're clearly not thinking right.
@tehuti88 for what it's worth I enjoy reading your posts, it's a shame you're so harsh on yourself sometimes, I've never seen you say anything mean to anyone on here


----------



## roxslide

I had to get away for a bit. It probably seemed like I'm pissed off, taking off like that. Maybe that's because I am lol. I just don't understand why the male figures in my life need to constantly put me in check or display their dominance/superiority. Might as well pee all over the place, just to make sure I know you're the alpha male. You can never be too careful right?

It's been a long day.


----------



## TryingMara

Why did I bother?

Why am I not allowed to enjoy anything or feel good about myself? Just a few minutes in, and something has to come crashing down to ruin everything. Back to the self-hatred and overwhelming shame.


----------



## SparklingWater

Tired mind and body, but can't fall asleep.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hoorah! Team effort at its best!









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Act to fall

Hard to tell sometimes when someone is malicious or just ignorant.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

[Insert passive-aggressive comment here]


----------



## Act to fall

SamanthaStrange said:


> [Insert passive-aggressive comment here]


Well it's certainly better than being actually aggressive and turning something small into a huge argument with hurt feelings.


----------



## Crisigv

This has been a really rough week. I'm in agony.


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> I can't imagine _anyone_ would take a compliment from me about their physical appearance as a compliment. "Ew, _she_ thinks I'm cute? What does that say about me?"





don said:


> I think that's very sad Tehuti - you really shouldn't have such a low opinion of yourself. It doesn't say anything about them - and it *is* a compliment.





forever in flux said:


> +1 I agree, I doubt many would find a compliment an insult, and if they did then they're clearly not thinking right.
> @*tehuti88* for what it's worth I enjoy reading your posts, it's a shame you're so harsh on yourself sometimes, I've never seen you say anything mean to anyone on here


Yesssss... Let the compliments fly. This place could use more of them.

I think people are so busy b****ing at each other, the good stuff sometimes gets taken for granted.


----------



## SparklingWater

Back in the '90s, I was in a very famous TV show (Ooh)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

DAMN YOU HUMAN RESOURCES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :bash



Crisigv said:


> This has been a really rough week. I'm in agony.




I hope you feel better soon. xoxo


----------



## mt moyt

how do people use the flower emote on Facebook??


----------



## sandradzin

Missing out on life experiences!


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I hope you feel better soon. xoxo


Thanks, but don't count on it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> This has been a really rough week. I'm in agony.


Awww. :hug


----------



## ShadowOne

i feel sad but not depressed. kind of interesting


----------



## CNikki

How I'm wanting next week to come soon enough. I'm literally up and anxious of the fact that I have the present issues to deal with and I really much rather keep my mind occupied doing things that are meaningful, which starts by next week.


----------



## A Void Ant

I don't get why I'm so bored all the time. I have the internet, TV, games, movies... why does nothing interest me? I have odd interests lately like birds, classical music, the universe....I watch a lot of YouTube on my TV, but I'm not very excited as I watch it. I usually fall asleep. I can't watch a movie anymore without falling asleep and it is very frustrating. :afr


----------



## Nitrogen

Backpack I bought last semester already has tears and is pretty much garbage-bound. I took it out with me yesterday while I was doing fieldwork all day, and within the first two hours my notebook managed to start falling out from the bottom. That's what you get for spending $25 on a bag from Amazon.

Too bad TNF backpacks and higher quality ones in general are all ugly as **** for the most part.


----------



## Amphoteric

Last week it snowed and today I'm wearing shorts, crazy weather.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ever work 16 days in a row?...(shifts vary from 4-7 hours but still, talk about an SA/depression nightmare)...alas, we do what we must when we need the money. I wonder what a financially stable middle class existence is like


----------



## Act to fall

Today something I've been thinking about and terrified about for two weeks is finally going to come to a head and I'll know what's going to happen. So either life goes on as usual or my life is over today.


----------



## Act to fall

Amphoteric said:


> Last week it snowed and today I'm wearing shorts, crazy weather.


Same, freak hail on Sunday and now my air conditioner is struggling to keep my room cold.


----------



## forever in flux

Tortoise sex


----------



## SparklingWater

why are my answers for what i want/find attractive in a partner always so long compared to everyone elses? cause i've done the getting to know myself/what i really value exercise in therapy and most of what i value/want in myself is what i want in a partner.


also, focus me focus!


the more i get to know myself the more i also acknowledge pple i don't care for. i feel guilty but just true.


----------



## SparklingWater

So you can lick yourself all day long cat and i lick my arm once and you're looking at me like i'm crazy? Hmmmph talk about lack of self awareness. Get your **** together cat!


----------



## Kevin001

She used 5 of my eggs and they're the jumbo kind. I mean I said you could have some but 5....not that big of a deal I guess they're cheap.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


> Ever work 16 days in a row?...(shifts vary from 4-7 hours but still, talk about an SA/depression nightmare)...alas, we do what we must when we need the money. I wonder what a financially stable middle class existence is like


You might have to come to Oz to find that out some day. Good luck though mayne. I expect a drop off for a while..


----------



## CNikki

Waiting for a package that's supposed to come by today. Of course they have the road blocked off to pave the street...as if they don't do that enough...

Can't be bothered right now...


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I just insulted someone on facebook and now I'm afraid to go back because he's probably going to say some bad thing in response :afr


----------



## feels

In the mood to buy some dresses and skirts to wear this summer. Never thought that'd be the case. 

Also, really hate having dreams about people that you've shut out of your life and you wake up with the desire to reach out to them but that's NOT a good idea.


----------



## C137

*Good Laugh on my way to work*

So I'm heading North bound to work on the highway when it slows due to a moderate accident. When I see a south bound car flipping everyone off with his arm way up in the air out the window. I just started laughing at the absurdity of it and thinking to myself yep this is our society now.


----------



## Winds

Well that ending certainly ruined my day but it is one I should have expected. Things never do go according to plan even with smoke and mirrors.


----------



## CNikki

Avoidance is not going to really help my situation... I don't know how to explain it to the person(s) involved, either.


Why am I such a social idiot?


----------



## Paperback Writer

I don't _have _to make the phone call, but I would have liked to if I wasn't so anxious about it.

I'll probably just dwell on it and not get much else done.


----------



## SparklingWater

thank goodness i saw the writing on the wall and already pulled back


keeping my head down.


thankfully my hair is done. hopefully doesn't poof up in the heat. 


i hate that i feel like i'm getting better re something but i have some lingering resistance to letting it go. wonder why. it's really a very good thing, not letting pple affect me in the same way. but still i just want to hold on to... my misery? shrug


what am i thinking? what am i doing? just stop lol


letting pple close will hurt at some point, but that's the price for connection.


----------



## Act to fall

Act to fall said:


> Today something I've been thinking about and terrified about for two weeks is finally going to come to a head and I'll know what's going to happen. So either life goes on as usual or my life is over today.


Well I get to live for now. I need to get my **** together and not **** up like this again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> You might have to come to Oz to find that out some day. Good luck though mayne. I expect a drop off for a while..


I'll be around, just burnt out too


----------



## SparklingWater

This ugly man targeted seduced and conned how many women out of their life savings? see it's not looks, not personality, not height or even weight, not job, not whatever else. the ****test pple have relationships. it's just the social anxiety


----------



## i suck at life

my stomachs starting to hurt. i dont wanna feel sick at work noooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Just Lurking

Nothing left to do today/tonight, and it's only 7:20pm. Now what..


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

What you're thinking about right now.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki

My mother desperately wants to move down at the county that she used to spend her summer vacation with her family when she was younger. I keep telling her about the downsides of the area and how finances will go even after she retires. Of course, we'll probably still be in the crappy town which we're barely able to thrive in either way.


----------



## Nitrogen

I wish I could avoid using the internet or really phones etc, because it does cause so many pointless worries. I used to be a techie but I'm becoming a bit of a luddite. I sort of want to stomp on everyone's smartphones.


----------



## funnynihilist

Nitrogen said:


> I wish I could avoid using the internet or really phones etc, because it does cause so many pointless worries. I used to be a techie but I'm becoming a bit of a luddite. I sort of want to stomp on everyone's smartphones.


I've been thinking about this a lot lately.
I know that someday I will cut the cord.
I sometimes wonder what the 21 years I've spent on the internet has done to my brain.


----------



## SparklingWater

attraction is so weird chris hayes is doing it for me the last 2 days lol. glasses, voice, hmm who knew. def not my normal type.


wonder if i'm most comfy in a support role. wonder if it's another avoidance method. deflect attn away from myself. don't have to be center of attn. don't have to let pple know me too well and be rejected. strongly suspect. in fact its true absolutely. what is my role w/o support. hmm.nice awareness tho. so opposite action then? what am i afraid of? smoke nd mirrors. i can do it whether or not i feel up to it. just be mindful. is it happening now in front of me? if not i'm caught up in thoughts and feelings.


would be nice if he was less attractive.


----------



## crimeclub

My teacher is awesome but she's got to ease up on all the mandatory class participation stuff. I had to speak a little bit in front of the class and my SA symptoms were pretty much doing more talking than I was, I was shaking, my voice was quivering and I stuttered a couple times. I can't do stuff in front of 30 people, I can't join in on class discussions and I certainly can't do something by myself in front of 30 people. My SA symptoms being on display in front of a large group of people that I have to see every day is one of my biggest fears, I feel completely destroyed, which is pretty sad in itself because in realty no one is thinking about it but I'm sitting here still feeling anxious and completely void of any confidence. 

*checks the time* No you're wrong clock, it's actually vodka-o-clock right now. I need some How I Met your Mother, for some reason that show is so comforting when you feel depressed or go through a break up or reveal to a large group of people that you have the confidence of an insecure 12 year old.


----------



## Ai

When folk randomly adopt _other_ people's persecution complexes... :blank


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Made the mistake of giving a girl I met in a club my number, I should have asked for hers but oh well, and now I can't sleep because of alcohol.

One positive is that I heard this song for the first time in years,






Forgot how much I loved listening to this song playing gran turismo on ps2


----------



## Crisigv

I guess it's nice that I have the long weekend off, but it's not so nice. I'll just be extra depressed for 3 days.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@Crisigv

Aw!


----------



## SplendidBob

Finally, my bestest pinterest board is getting the attention it deserves.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tomorrow everything I eat will be vegetarian


----------



## Amphoteric

I hate playing as a tank in that game :lol


----------



## Kevin001

This has to be the worst shaving cut ever...ugh.


----------



## SparklingWater

See you can never really predict what will happen.You run into the right pple who help you with different things, have relationships, good therapy, epiphanies, work, volunteer, go to the grocery, library, go on trips, move, meet new friends and be introduced to new lovers. Life is just open and unpredictable. we know nothing. but we can live and be curious. kinda like an adventure.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm always thinking about the same thing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Waking up.


----------



## Lohikaarme

...I may or may not have giggled a tad too hard at this


----------



## SparklingWater

I hate carpet, even in bedrooms. I don't mind rugs, but floors must be hardwood, tiles, laminate, whatever. Just never carpet.


----------



## SofaKing

realisticandhopeful said:


> See you can never really predict what will happen.You run into the right pple who help you with different things, have relationships, good therapy, epiphanies, work, volunteer, go to the grocery, library, go on trips, move, meet new friends and be introduced to new lovers. Life is just open and unpredictable. we know nothing. but we can live and be curious. kinda like an adventure.


You've got the best attitude!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

omg there was another support group thursday night! i missed it. bleh. ok well there's one today.


----------



## Crisigv

I hope my Nonna is alright. She had gone to the hospital last night because she wasn't feeling well.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I hope my Nonna is alright. She had gone to the hospital last night because she wasn't feeling well.


Awww! Hope she is okay!


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Awww! Hope she is okay!


Thanks


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Thanks


No problem!

My Nonna is 90 and lives in a nursing home near us. She is still hanging in there, but is now very forgetful.


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No problem!
> 
> My Nonna is 90 and lives in a nursing home near us. She is still hanging in there, but is now very forgetful.


Glad she's still around, but must be hard to deal with her forgetting things. All of my grandparents were still themselves into old age. I've got good genes on my side, thankfully.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I hope my Nonna is alright. She had gone to the hospital last night because she wasn't feeling well.


Sorry to hear. 

I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Humesday

I made decisions to avoid feelings of regret, yet now I regret those decisions. If I had not made those decisions, I'd probably regret not making them. *sigh*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Glad she's still around, but must be hard to deal with her forgetting things. All of my grandparents were still themselves into old age. I've got good genes on my side, thankfully.


Yeah. Another problem is that she never spoke Italian to me when I was younger, so now that she is having problems with speaking English, it is VERY awkward having a conversation with her now. Well, for me anyway. The poor thing!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Thinking about all the hard times, struggles people on here and in the real world are going through. 


A :hug for you all and I wish that your life gets better. Crossing fingers, toes.


----------



## SofaKing

I guess it's good I'm no longer wanted.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Yeah. Another problem is that she never spoke Italian to me when I was younger, so now that she is having problems with speaking English, it is VERY awkward having a conversation with her now. Well, for me anyway. The poor thing!


I know how you feel with the language barrier.


----------



## tehuti88

I think it's quite interesting how often when I mention my weight and my health issues--_NEVER indicating any correlation between the two_--that people *assume* my weight is the cause of my health issues.

I don't have diabetes. I don't have high blood pressure. I don't have a bad heart. I don't even have sleep apnea. I don't gorge myself on food all day long or at all (don't have the appetite or digestive function to do so), and the only reason I "sit on my fat a**" (to quote another SAS user) all the time is because of my other health issues listed below. (Previously, I used to love walking. And I've always been perfectly capable of getting around on my own. Don't need a motorized cart or a walking stick or anything.)

What I _do_ have is hypothyroidism which I inherited from my mother *(the CAUSE of the weight, not the result--I was losing weight before this developed)*, no gallbladder (gallstones) and no bladder (interstitial cystitis), two missing feet of colon, a high possibility of recurring kidney infections (have already had one--went without eating for five days, hospitalized for another five days, how's that for losing weight?), a hernia (due to surgery), and an internal urine reservoir which isn't working the way it should be (urine and mucus always leaking from a hole in my belly) and which might result in more surgery which might not even help me, and so I'm constantly depressed and suicidal. Oh, and I can't take meds for my depression because those make me fat, too. (I had lost almost 70lbs I'd gained from one of those when the hypothyroidism came along.)

Does that make the situation any clearer...? Being fat is the least of my issues, I only bring it up because so many _other_ people indicate it's unattractive.

Maybe stop *assuming* a correlation where one doesn't exist. I happen to have health issues unrelated to weight--and one of those health issues is the CAUSE of the weight, not the other way around.

*If I were merely fat, I'd be perfectly healthy.* Plus a lot happier.

...

After being away from the computer for about a half hour (draining and flushing my stoma :serious: ) I feel less miffed, it just seems like a waste not to post this after going to the trouble of typing it up. Plus I suspect it'll happen again in the future.


----------



## Tiktos9

tehuti88 said:


> I think it's quite interesting how often when I mention my weight and my health issues--_NEVER indicating any correlation between the two_--that people *assume* my weight is the cause of my health issues.
> 
> I don't have diabetes. I don't have high blood pressure. I don't have a bad heart. I don't even have sleep apnea. I don't gorge myself on food all day long or at all (don't have the appetite or digestive function to do so), and the only reason I "sit on my fat a**" (to quote another SAS user) all the time is because of my other health issues listed below. (Previously, I used to love walking. And I've always been perfectly capable of getting around on my own. Don't need a motorized cart or a walking stick or anything.)
> 
> What I _do_ have is hypothyroidism which I inherited from my mother *(the CAUSE of the weight, not the result--I was losing weight before this developed)*, no gallbladder (gallstones) and no bladder (interstitial cystitis), two missing feet of colon, a high possibility of recurring kidney infections (have already had one--went without eating for five days, hospitalized for another five days, how's that for losing weight?), a hernia (due to surgery), and an internal urine reservoir which isn't working the way it should be (urine and mucus always leaking from a hole in my belly) and which might result in more surgery which might not even help me, and so I'm constantly depressed and suicidal. Oh, and I can't take meds for my depression because those make me fat, too. (I had lost almost 70lbs I'd gained from one of those when the hypothyroidism came along.)
> 
> Does that make the situation any clearer...? Being fat is the least of my issues, I only bring it up because so many _other_ people indicate it's unattractive.
> 
> Maybe stop *assuming* a correlation where one doesn't exist. I happen to have health issues unrelated to weight--and one of those health issues is the CAUSE of the weight, not the other way around.
> 
> *If I were merely fat, I'd be perfectly healthy.* Plus a lot happier.
> 
> ...
> 
> After being away from the computer for about a half hour (draining and flushing my stoma :serious: ) I feel less miffed, it just seems like a waste not to post this after going to the trouble of typing it up. Plus I suspect it'll happen again in the future.


Hi. 
I replied to your post.
Listen I am sorry I thought your health issues were related to your overweight, it's because for many people who do not have an underlying condition like your's (tyroid ) their overweight is precisely the cause of all their health issues.


----------



## The Library of Emma

i was thinking about the season finale of marvel's agents of shield, and how disappointing that was ):<


----------



## funnynihilist

Wish I had a place to go and someone to go there with.


----------



## firestar

tehuti88 said:


> I think it's quite interesting how often when I mention my weight and my health issues--_NEVER indicating any correlation between the two_--that people *assume* my weight is the cause of my health issues.
> 
> I don't have diabetes. I don't have high blood pressure. I don't have a bad heart. I don't even have sleep apnea. I don't gorge myself on food all day long or at all (don't have the appetite or digestive function to do so), and the only reason I "sit on my fat a**" (to quote another SAS user) all the time is because of my other health issues listed below. (Previously, I used to love walking. And I've always been perfectly capable of getting around on my own. Don't need a motorized cart or a walking stick or anything.)
> 
> What I _do_ have is hypothyroidism which I inherited from my mother *(the CAUSE of the weight, not the result--I was losing weight before this developed)*, no gallbladder (gallstones) and no bladder (interstitial cystitis), two missing feet of colon, a high possibility of recurring kidney infections (have already had one--went without eating for five days, hospitalized for another five days, how's that for losing weight?), a hernia (due to surgery), and an internal urine reservoir which isn't working the way it should be (urine and mucus always leaking from a hole in my belly) and which might result in more surgery which might not even help me, and so I'm constantly depressed and suicidal. Oh, and I can't take meds for my depression because those make me fat, too. (I had lost almost 70lbs I'd gained from one of those when the hypothyroidism came along.)
> 
> Does that make the situation any clearer...? Being fat is the least of my issues, I only bring it up because so many _other_ people indicate it's unattractive.
> 
> Maybe stop *assuming* a correlation where one doesn't exist. I happen to have health issues unrelated to weight--and one of those health issues is the CAUSE of the weight, not the other way around.
> 
> *If I were merely fat, I'd be perfectly healthy.* Plus a lot happier.
> 
> ...
> 
> After being away from the computer for about a half hour (draining and flushing my stoma :serious: ) I feel less miffed, it just seems like a waste not to post this after going to the trouble of typing it up. Plus I suspect it'll happen again in the future.


Yeah, people shouldn't make assumptions. I've been fortunate with my health. The one major health issue I've had - which I've been struggling with for almost three years now - was a direct result of weight loss, not weight gain.

I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have a serious problem where if I see a thread title that reminds me of a song (or is the title of a song,) I feel a really strong need to post it, kind of OCD I guess. Anyway that thread is too serious, so I'm going to post it here


----------



## Crisigv

I want to get my M license.


----------



## SparklingWater

i am huge. bleh, stop eating.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Crisigv said:


> I want to get my M license.


go for it!  you can do wheelies on your street and jump over lines of cars.


----------



## Crisigv

KILOBRAVO said:


> go for it!  you can do wheelies on your street and jump over lines of cars.


Well, I need to buy the bike first.


----------



## shyvr6

I wish movies would use individual screams for falling to your death instead of that generic ahhhhaaa scream that they use which I'm sure you've all heard at one time or another.

I'm watching LOTR: The Return of the King and I just heard it and a couple days ago I heard it in another movie. It's just annoying hearing it everywhere.


----------



## funnynihilist

It's all exhausting. People are exhausting and loneliness is exhausting.


----------



## cybernaut

I can't talk to people every day. Too draining. Once to three times a week is suffice. Sh^t......


----------



## twistix

funnynihilist said:


> Wish I had a place to go and someone to go there with.


Hey funnynihilist, wanna go get some donuts?


----------



## funnynihilist

twistix said:


> Hey funnynihilist, wanna go get some donuts?


Yasst!


----------



## harrison

I was thinking how annoying Julian Assange is.


----------



## SparklingWater

i look so much better slim. my entire face is swollen. bleh


this site gets me so down sometimes. smh


ugh i just want to settle down. but i know i'm not gonna settle down with just anyone. please just knock on my door love o me life. hey came to fix the water heater. oh my god where have you been all my life lol


----------



## tea111red

98447yfhcbfhdj


----------



## tea111red

realisticandhopeful said:


> ugh i just want to settle down. but i know i'm not gonna settle down with just anyone. please just knock on my door love o me life. hey came to fix the water heater. oh my god where have you been all my life lol


lol.....:yes

i've had similar thoughts.


----------



## feels

Why do people forgive others when they murder someone they love or do other equally horrible things? Is it solely a religious thing? I think it's total bull****. I don't think you need to forgive in order to heal, so what's the point?


----------



## Just Lurking

I hit 'New Posts' and the first page goes back an hour.

I need more stimulation than this.


----------



## Kevin001

You finally texted me back...thank you, lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

don said:


> I was thinking how annoying Julian Assange is.


:lol :haha


----------



## harrison

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :lol :haha


When it comes to wanker level - he's reached the championship section.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The end of a season is the beginning of a season


----------



## KelsKels

I feel so guilt and bad. I am regretting and feeling awful. I just don't know what to do to feel better. I feel all along and so guolt.y


----------



## Amphoteric

shyvr6 said:


> I wish movies would use individual screams for falling to your death instead of that generic ahhhhaaa scream that they use which I'm sure you've all heard at one time or another.
> 
> I'm watching LOTR: The Return of the King and I just heard it and a couple days ago I heard it in another movie. It's just annoying hearing it everywhere.


Yeah, it's the Wilhelm scream.


----------



## tehuti88

KelsKels said:


> I feel so guilt and bad. I am regretting and feeling awful. I just don't know what to do to feel better. I feel all along and so guolt.y


I'm so sorry about your ferret.


----------



## funnynihilist

Kevin001 said:


> You finally texted me back...thank you, lol.


I texted someone yesterday and they have yet to text back. I don't like it when people do that. 
I realize that people are "busy" but you can't take 30 seconds to type one word into the phone that I'm sure you are checking often anyway?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

funnynihilist said:


> I texted someone yesterday and they have yet to text back. I don't like it when people do that.
> I realize that people are "busy" but you can't take 30 seconds to type one word into the phone that I'm sure you are checking often anyway?


I go days at a time without checking mine. :um


----------



## Kevin001

funnynihilist said:


> I texted someone yesterday and they have yet to text back. I don't like it when people do that.
> I realize that people are "busy" but you can't take 30 seconds to type one word into the phone that I'm sure you are checking often anyway?


Meh I don't care when people text back unless I really need an answer for something.


----------



## firestar

All I want to do is read my book, but I know if I even open it I won't be able to put it down for hours. And I almost don't want to read it at all because I know I'm going to be sad when it's over.


----------



## dragonfruit

I have a crush on a person who does live phone in TV. I know I will never meet this person in real life and the fact he is obviously homosexual. But it is nice to have little crushes on people.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This is extremely awkward. :/


----------



## funnynihilist

Kevin001 said:


> Meh I don't care when people text back unless I really need an answer for something.


It's a pet peeve of mine...


----------



## funnynihilist

SamanthaStrange said:


> I go days at a time without checking mine. :um


Bad girl!


----------



## funnynihilist

Well that was a bad sinus headache...still there actually.


----------



## Crisigv

By the time the furnace gets replaced we won't need it anymore. I'm freezing.


----------



## tehuti88

Two people arguing in a thread I wish I'd never started reading are on each other's friends lists...at least, one of them had the other on their list, last I checked.

I'm trying not to judge, but I just can't understand that. I can't separate the different aspects of a person's personality in that way, there's just too much cognitive dissonance. :|


----------



## mt moyt

you know you're spending too much time on here when you refer to what someone else said in real life as a post


----------



## Ai

mt moyt said:


> you know you're spending too much time on here when you refer to what someone else said in real life as a post


:lol


----------



## Act to fall

tehuti88 said:


> Two people arguing in a thread I wish I'd never started reading are on each other's friends lists...at least, one of them had the other on their list, last I checked.
> 
> I'm trying not to judge, but I just can't understand that. I can't separate the different aspects of a person's personality in that way, there's just too much cognitive dissonance. :|


I have no issue being friends with someone I disagree with so long as I believe that at their core they're a good person.


----------



## feels

Booked my flight to Atlanta in August. I've never flown alone before. I'm nervous ahhhh I hate planes!


----------



## Smiddy

Trying to comprehend eternity.


----------



## CNikki

Thinking about how I'm going to cram everything tomorrow. It'll all be worth it, though.

And about how I shouldn't have napped earlier. May or may not have a hard time sleeping all the while having to get up early.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Super Soldiers can't swim.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpunged2020

Is any body from NYC want to Mee

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Ok, so this is the second time I've noticed this topic. There are others?


Other thought - 


Death and dying: I love to visit graveyards, because they are interesting, but it's not important for me to have a place to visit my loved ones.


You know what, both of these things...


I worry too much about what is accepted and normal. Don't we all!


Hey, sometimes ___erased____. Grr!


----------



## SofaKing

Ob bla di, ob bla da, life goes on...ah ah ah ah, life goes on. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoto watson

I am thinking that why i didn't joined this forum in 2014... I am too late..


----------



## Blue Dino

Again feeling depressed, tired and no appetite. But I guess the latter two just come-alongs.


----------



## noydb

I'm starting to resent the fact that I've never been in a _good_ relationship. I always feel like I'm the only one putting in any effort. I'm so sick of questioning whether the guy is even into me. I just want to feel loved.


----------



## truant

tehuti88 said:


> Two people arguing in a thread I wish I'd never started reading are on each other's friends lists...at least, one of them had the other on their list, last I checked.
> 
> I'm trying not to judge, but I just can't understand that. I can't separate the different aspects of a person's personality in that way, there's just too much cognitive dissonance. :|


If I had to agree with people to be friends with them, I'd never have made any friends.

Tbh, I think most of the people who friended me did so based on a single post and then later realized their mistake but felt too embarrassed or couldn't be arsed to unfriend me. So I wouldn't read too much into a person's friend list. I don't bother friending people because I end up alienating almost everyone sooner or later.


----------



## Kevin001

Why is my family like this? Always wanted a normal family.


----------



## Just Lurking

It's too early for this. I'd have rather stayed in bed until... like, next week.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm too lazy to get up. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme

Can I tear out my limbic system please and thank you


----------



## SamanthaStrange

noydb said:


> I'm starting to resent the fact that I've never been in a _good_ relationship. I always feel like I'm the only one putting in any effort. I'm so sick of questioning whether the guy is even into me. I just want to feel loved.


 Once again, I can relate. Sorry you're feeling this way too. :squeeze


----------



## SparklingWater

This is way too long


----------



## forever in flux

Life is so monotonous. Coming off and on medication takes ages, I wish I could just sleep straight through the next 3 months of this crap


----------



## SparklingWater

jesus i'm terrified the second I get a job and move, i'm gonna just isolate completely and give up on friends and love and everything. all i want is to be on my own rn. pple are just way too hard for me


hmm is it a sick career path to be a stay at home mom cause i dont think i'm capable of anything else? **** someone marry me, knock me up and take care of me cause i'm not sure i'll ever be capable of anything else. bleh no one listen to me. i'm really depressed rn.


----------



## cybernaut

It kind of feels good when you're about to go back to one of the past places you lived in and you have at least one person who's excited to see you again after some time....

I've lived in this one city for almost 2 years, never fitted in, and have just gotten apathetic about making friends. These next three months will be a brief change.


----------



## CNikki

How I'm going to handle certain situations and whether or not I can handle the responsibilities. Anxiety and being a klutz tends to not be so great of a combination to possess.


----------



## SparklingWater

Surrounded by pple but never more alone. I'm jealous i don't know how to just relax and laugh and enjoy other people's company. Sounds like it's fun. I'm sad that one day I'll realize all I've missed. Sigh.


Once i get job nd move out i can take all the time i need to work on my SA. Just need to get out.


ugh i hate being all negative but this is just where i am right now. this night just won't end.


----------



## SparklingWater

when i get home i'm packing up my stuff and just leaving. I'll figure stuff out later. i'm just done with these particular pple in my life. done with all pple.


----------



## noydb

SamanthaStrange said:


> Once again, I can relate. Sorry you're feeling this way too. :squeeze


:squeeze Thanks.


----------



## tehuti88

Stupid ****ing Windows 10 Creator Update piece of ****. I KNEW when installing it that it was going to be bad news, but I had no option not to. I've had this computer for a year with NO major problems, now I get a blue screen of death when restarting, when shutting down, and even when just leaving the room for a bit to go do something. I come back and the browser I'd left open fifteen minutes ago is gone and my computer is restarted. And there's an unreported error report, WHICH ****ING WINDOWS WON'T LET ME REPORT. Plus they keep clearing my problem reports every time this happens, so I have no problem history!

Ran the blue screen troubleshooter as advised. "Sorry, no solution!" Then it adds that to the problem reports and reports THAT, but not the error itself!

I try to give feedback that their troubleshooter is crap, it tells me to log in to my Microsoft account. I don't even think I have one. Great!

Have briefly looked for solutions (since Windows sure won't offer me one) and it's all too technical for me.  But apparently lots of other people are having the same problem.

Really nice to know my previously near-perfect computer might just decide to crash on me right in the middle of something, like, say, this post!

I'm afraid to type stuff now.  What if I lose some of my writing? It's only been three or four blue screens so far, but they can happen at ANY TIME.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Glad I got that suicidal breakdown out of the way. Hopefully it didn't ruin a friendship. Fake it 'til you make it.


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> Really nice to know my previously near-perfect computer might just decide to crash on me right in the middle of something, like, say, this post!
> 
> I'm afraid to type stuff now.  What if I lose some of my writing? It's only been three or four blue screens so far, but they can happen at ANY TIME.


Windows 10, and they still can't get it right. (No surprise here, as I look at my four external hard drives and two copies of everything, since I can't trust Microsoft or Windows for anything.)


----------



## tea111red

noydb said:


> I'm so sick of questioning whether the guy is even into me. I just want to feel loved.


:yes

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tehuti88

Just Lurking said:


> Windows 10, and they still can't get it right. (No surprise here, as I look at my four external hard drives and two copies of everything, since I can't trust Microsoft or Windows for anything.)


I already use Dropbox, but I think I'm going to fish out my old flash drive and see if it still works.

Bug reports about this update are going back into April, you think they'd have a patch for it by now. The stupid thing is I liked Windows 10 and it worked perfectly fine...before this update. :/


----------



## fluorish

People will always be two faces.


----------



## Ai

tehuti88 said:


> I already use Dropbox, but I think I'm going to fish out my old flash drive and see if it still works.
> 
> Bug reports about this update are going back into April, you think they'd have a patch for it by now. The stupid thing is I liked Windows 10 and it worked perfectly fine...before this update. :/


Do you have restore points enabled?


----------



## SparklingWater

Bleh fat makes me unattractive. 


I wants food. I wants friends. Im gonna need to use bathroom in half hour so I'm going out there.


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


> Do you have restore points enabled?


Eh goodness. I don't even know.  That's how lousy I am with computers...

I just created a backup of the system (on DVD-R) a couple of weeks or so ago...that's all I know. I freak out at the thought of restoring to an earlier point. I figure restoring it wouldn't matter much since Windows keeps forcing such updates on their users; there was no option to put it off or reject it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Was browsing IAMX and Chris Corner tag on tumblr and saw a Chris Cornell gif, heh. I was wondering how often people mistakingly tag Chris Cornell as Chris Corner. Of course it will happen more at the moment. So that's two easily confused names because IAMX is also one character off IMAX XD


----------



## Ai

tehuti88 said:


> Eh goodness. I don't even know.  That's how lousy I am with computers...
> 
> I just created a backup of the system (on DVD-R) a couple of weeks or so ago...that's all I know. I freak out at the thought of restoring to an earlier point. I figure restoring it wouldn't matter much since Windows keeps forcing such updates on their users; there was no option to put it off or reject it.


Hmm. Unfortunately, I have no experience whatsoever with Windows 10. However, this article seems to have a suggestion as to how you can cleverly sort of delay updates by changing your connection type to "metered."



> One way to stop updates being downloaded is to set your internet connection as 'metered'. This is a common thing on phones, where you wouldn't want app updates eating up all your data allowance. And you can do the same thing in Windows 10 [. . .]
> 
> This will reduce data usage and stop Windows updates from being downloaded.
> 
> Naturally, this will also prevent them from being installed, which means it's a cunning way to defer updates if you have Windows 10 Home, which most home users do.


If it is feasible/does work, it might not stop it forever... But you really wouldn't want it to--especially not with that terrifying Wannacry ransomware making its rounds. It could potentially give you some time while they, presumably, fix whatever the hell they did, though. :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The thing about suicide is that the pain may very well end, but the pain will also be the last thing you have before everything ends


----------



## Kevin001

I need some type of social outing asap.


----------



## SparklingWater

Hmm, don't agree in the least, but not the type of thing you want to push to be right about.


Will that ever happen for me? **** will anything good ever happen for me. Bleh


What can I do today that will make me feel better tomorrow? Will make my tomorrow easier. Not a year or 5 years down the line. But tomorrow. What am I avoiding today?


----------



## Ender

I am not happy and would like to make some changes in my life. I have enough money to do whatever I want but I find it almost impossible to start or decide what to do, everything is terrifying and has drawbacks.

I thought about going back to school, maybe become an x-ray technician or a machinist. I thought about volunteering, joining a church, picking up a hobby martial arts, blacksmithing, guitar.

Part of the problem is if I never do anything I never fail, kind of like the quote " Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."

I even fear being judged for making a bad choice of what to pursue.

Anyway I've been thinking about doing something different for several years now and never do and probably never will.


----------



## fluorish

Guys are just jerks


----------



## SparklingWater

Hmmmm. Now dedicated to advising myself and speaking to myself like i do friends. Why am I so endlessly certain they'll make it and get better and meet someone and be independent and meet their goals but not myself? In reality it's just as likely and for them it's all but a certainty. No question. I preach to others but I have to be my own cheerleader now more than anything. 

Why don't I believe I'll meet someone right here in NYC but I'm certain they will where they are. There's gonna be a guy right here in NY in all these anxiety meetups and support groups and he'll get it and get me. Exactly how I am. There's work I can do, can enjoy and I'll move out. I can lose weight. From now on I ask myself what would I tell them? Go to xyz, keep doing it you're moving in the right direction, you've made more progress than you know, you don't see it but I do. Yea. I have to cheerlead far harder for myself.


----------



## funnynihilist

Everyday I am walking against the river, walking against the wind. The resistance that I feel in life is constant and unrelenting.


----------



## SparklingWater

Some pple on this website come on complaining about SA, but in reality are just ****ty human beings with ****ty personalities.


----------



## SofaKing

realisticandhopeful said:


> Some pple on this website come on complaining about SA, but in reality are just ****ty human beings with ****ty personalities.


Yup...exactly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I don't necessarily disagree, but it is possible that someone can be an a-hole, _and _have social anxiety, just saying.


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't necessarily disagree, but it is possible that someone can be an a-hole, _and _have social anxiety, just saying.


Also possible.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## firestar

Mom just walked through the door. No warning that she was returning from her trip with my dad.

"Welcome back, Dad," I say.

Then I hear her passive-aggressively mutter, "Hi, Mom. How was your trip?"

But I'm not rising to the bait. Because I told her three weeks ago that I needed things to change, that she needed to take the initiative to stay in touch, that I needed to feel like she cared about me. She promised she would. She didn't.

I have walked away from her. And if I take the bait and engage with her, I am participating in the dysfunctional dynamic that I swore to leave behind. I'm going back to normal.

I've shouted. I've argued. I've pointed out the things she does, like make passive-aggressive comments or pout like a child. Nothing has changed. I'm not doing that anymore. I'm better than that. I deserve more. If she can't give that to me, even when I spell out what I need in multiple emails over _three months_, then I'm done.


----------



## tehuti88

...And now my entire computer locked up RIGHT after I finished typing a post elsewhere...couldn't even do a screencap, the start menu wasn't working, and even when I screencapped it from the desktop, the image didn't save properly. Couldn't even do Control+Alt+Delete, just got a black screen. Had to shut it off hard.

I only lucked out because the site cached my message when it crashed. Probably won't happen next time.

I've only been using the computer for a few hours. Already it's pulling crap. This computer was PERFECT before this stupid ****ing update. 

I'll have to type EVERY SINGLE POST in Notepad now before posting and just pray that I save everything in time before I get these increasing crashes

Thanks a ****ing lot, Windows.


----------



## tehuti88

Checking the problem reports...what the ****ing hell? "Movies & TV" crashed my computer?? I wasn't even using whatever the hell that is! WTF is this ****??

...

And now DROPBOX is acting up! It keeps syncing and then saying it's done and then syncing and then disconnecting and then reconnecting, etc. Go ****ing figure!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

realisticandhopeful said:


> Some pple on this website come on complaining about SA, but in reality are just ****ty human beings with ****ty personalities.


lol I'm both


----------



## forever in flux

Plight said:


> Guys are just jerks


You sexist pig!


----------



## forever in flux

realisticandhopeful said:


> Some pple on this website come on complaining about SA, but in reality are just ****ty human beings with ****ty personalities.


No I genuinely do have SA honest :b


----------



## tehuti88

And now a problem with Desktop Window Manager (whatever that is)...and a lockup with Internet Explorer.

And every time I get an error now, it clears the history in the problem reports, so my old error reports are always lost.


----------



## funnynihilist

I'm beginning to see human beings(myself included) as these sort of dopamine seeking automatons.
I hate to think this way but when you get right down too it pretty much everything we do revolves around some reward system that makes us feel good.
In theory both the drug user and the workaholic are both stimulating the same reward system in the brain just by different means.


----------



## Richard The Manipulated

I prefer solitary hobbies. Other people so often ruin things for me.

I remember every ****ing slight that's been directed against me. This one peer in one of my classes gave me a disgusted look once, and that's my most salient memory from that class. I love the subject material, but if I open a book on it now, I see that person's face giving me a disgusted look. 

Tainted. These people taint my favorite things. People wonder why I isolate myself. It's because my brain isn't wired to deal with having to deal with so many god damn people on a daily basis. Of course I'm going to run into someone that dislikes me. That's just life, but here I am wired to remember everything so I can what? Keep tabs on someone in my tribe for the rest of my life so I can quietly dispose of this person when the time is right? 

What is the purpose of remembering every ****ing insult? I wish I would just forget these things. The stupidest things haunt me. It drives me crazy.


----------



## Act to fall

Jordan Peterson is an absolutely disgusting bigot and a piece of ****. I wish youtube would ban his videos.


----------



## Spindrift

Nope. Not getting involved any more than I already have. It's never worth it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Lately I've been seeing folks on social media posting statuses about how technology is ruining society. Ironic considering that they're using the very thing that they're *****ing about. I don't care if people condemn reliance on technology, but what does annoy me is how flawed their logic is. If that is how you feel, you best be aware that I'm judging you for using a smartphone or tablet after making such comments.


----------



## ljubo

My sister told me today that i am ugly. And then she told me how could i even go out with the way i look she said she would hide at home if she looked like me. She said people must die of laugh while seeing me because of the way i look.

I told her she was rude for saying this and she just laughed and said "but its true, you are soooo ugly".


----------



## tehuti88

> To remove the Windows 10 Creators Update, do the following:
> 
> Open Settings.
> Click on Update & security.
> Click on Recovery.
> Under "Go back to a previous version of Windows 10", click the Get started button.
> Select the reason you're rolling back and click Next.
> Click No, thanks.
> Click Next.
> Click Next again.


Guess what? Under "Recovery"..._there IS no option to "Go back to a previous version of Windows 10."_ All that's available is "Reset this PC," "Advanced startup," "More recovery options" (nope, it isn't there either, just how to start with a clean installation of Windows), "Have a question?" (you bet I have ****ing questions), and "Make Windows better" (HA!).

Do people who write instructions for how to use Windows 10 _actually use_ Windows 10??


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I like the beat in this song when it gets going and sounds great on decent speakers -


----------



## ForeverAlone88

I'm insignificant, not just in a broad sense but even as a breathing meat sack


----------



## tehuti88

Just registered at Windows Central to comment (about my previous post) on their article that provided these crap instructions...and guess what happens when I try to comment?



> Hm, that didn't go as planned
> 
> What happend?
> We use a security service to protect ourselves from online attacks. The action you just performed triggered the security solution. There are several actions that could trigger this block including submitting a certain word or phrase, a SQL command or malformed data.
> 
> What can I do to resolve this?
> If you were posting a comment, please try to modify the content.


Modified my comment repeatedly...still can't post. Can't see anywhere to ask for help, either.

This was my comment, BTW:



> When I click "Settings, Update & Security, Recovery"...there's no option to roll back to a previous version of Windows 10.  Just "Reset this PC," "Advanced startup," "More recovery options" (it isn't there either, just how to start with a clean installation of Windows), "Have a question?", and "Make Windows better."
> 
> I'm getting really frustrated with this new update, I keep getting blue screens and crashes--including when I'm not even doing anything--and all the "fixes" I've come across elsewhere online are far too technical for me. I'm afraid of losing my writing when I work on this computer (which was perfectly fine for the year I had it prior to downloading this update!).


Any clue what in that post could have triggered a security measure? Windows Central sure doesn't want me to know.

I guess I'm going to have to call a PC specialist to ask for help, since I can't even ask for it online.

Wish I could deregister and let them know what a piece of **** their site is while I'm at it.

ETA: Finally got it to post...by eliminating my second paragraph. Interesting, what in that could have POSSIBLY triggered a security measure?

I tried to reply to my comment to say I had more but wasn't allowed to post it...but when I click edit or reply, it takes me to some weird Javascript-looking coded page where you can't type anything. WTF?? I had to post a second time just to say that. What kind of crap site is this?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Is this site going to go down every day now? I lost the post I was going to post here and had to type it up again. And it was very important as you'll see in a second. And then because I got bored, I started writing more then I'd planned to (one paragraph,) while waiting.

I started watching this interview, and I paused it briefly and scrolled through the comments and saw one that said '1:20 oh my god' and as soon as I read it, I knew immediately what part they would be takling about. And I was right. Because the way he said what he said was surprisingly hot. I love how almost German he sounds in parts too mmm.

I find the comments on any video with him in interesting because he has very paradoxical body language and personas always. He can come across as very vulnerable and gentle, and pretentious-evil-genius, and various other shades and flavours of both including 'I'm going to eat your soul' at different times, sometimes even simultaneously. But I don't know that most people notice, or point that out, because they're blinded by how sexy he is. Or maybe they don't want to notice.

Which would make perfect sense.

I'm bad at reading body language, I assume. Though most people don't confuse me because of it, but I find his very confusing. He's definitely peculiar. But I guess that adds to the attractiveness. It's probably not possible for me to be attracted to someone who isn't peculiar in some way. I'm too narcissistic, and fixated on weirdness for that not to be the case.

Of course he's clearly a bit unhinged too, because the way he's written blog entries reminds me a lot of a much more intelligent version of my teenage thoughts. And nothing that reminds me of anything that comes from my brain can be fully sane.

See, very important.

*edit:* I listened to that part several times, until it stopped effecting me to the same degree. I want an entire erotic asmr-ish video with him saying things in a similar way. (asmr isn't an erotic/sexual thing unless it's made to be btw)


----------



## tehuti88

Just got another blue screen out of nowhere. :crying: What if I'd been in the middle of writing something?

My lovely computer is becoming utterly useless now. All because of this stupid **** update which I can't even get rid of.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Welp, I'm pretty proud of myself. So far this spring I've pushed my bum to try a few new things, including attending three outdoor festivals, four new cafes and one epic museum. Sleeping pattern was a bit off after certain festivals, but it was worth it. Note to self : bring more water next time. Ah, so many memories. Looking forward to more events. *I just want to keep going. ♡
*









Egh, my feet are still sore from walking around that one festival in particular. Truthfully, the only thing I regret NOT doing is taking more photographs. So, my inner five year old wanted to get onto the giant inflatable slide and play the shootout game, alas it was strictly for kids. So what do I do instead ?......Purchase a bubble blower. Heh.
Also, my throat still hurts. I didnt expect to start loudly cheering (while watching the pole competition) but the moment before everyone tumbled down was soooo intense. Major props to the only girl who had entered the competition, such an inspiration. Seriously though, why were those pineapple drinks ten bucks ? I really wanted to try one but screw that price. Pfft. I feel grateful to have had someone accompany me as well.

Yassssssss, that new bikini i purchased fitted like a glove. Love at first sight for sure. My butt looks pretty good in it, if I DO say so myself. Can't wait to go to the shore this summer. It's a definite yes to : walking on the boardwalk but a maybe to : getting on the rides.*cringe*

Gonna try a new workout app soon, pretty excited.

I just loveee coming home, taking off my makeup, putting hair up, throwing on a pair of sweatpants and sitting down with a blanket and a cup of tea. .


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I cant decide on what movie I want to watch.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Just got another blue screen out of nowhere. :crying: What if I'd been in the middle of writing something?
> 
> My lovely computer is becoming utterly useless now. All because of this stupid **** update which I can't even get rid of.


Windows 10 sounds like a pain, I'm still on 7.

Is this the update you installed?

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ada78f3fa0/get-the-windows-10-creators-update

What are you doing when it blue screens? Can you give a bunch of examples?

You should check if your device meets the minimum requirements for the update as well, and try updating your graphics driver.


----------



## Kevin001

Kill them with kindness Kevin.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> Windows 10 sounds like a pain, I'm still on 7.
> 
> Is this the update you installed?
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ada78f3fa0/get-the-windows-10-creators-update


Yep...that's the horrible crap update. >:/



> What are you doing when it blue screens? Can you give a bunch of examples?


Once when I was trying a restart (I think), once right after I clicked to shut down, once when I had the browser open and just left the room for fifteen minutes (came back and found my computer restarted), and tonight I was just browsing a website. No rhyme or reason to when/why it does it. :/

I'm experiencing lots of smaller buggy issues since the update, too.



> You should check if your device meets the minimum requirements for the update as well, and try updating your graphics driver.


I have no clue how to do that. :sigh The installation seemed to go okay, I had no errors then. I think I checked the graphics driver through the HP support assistant, but it said there were no updates, and I'm not even sure if I did that right.

Whenever I follow instructions for fixes to this (the instructions I can understand, which is almost none of them), what I'm seeing on my computer never matches what the instructions say to do, it's like I'm using a completely different version of Windows or something. :|

ETA, just left Microsoft a snotty "not helpful" comment to that article, not that they'll read it, but still. I want my nice Windows back.


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> Just got another blue screen out of nowhere. :crying: What if I'd been in the middle of writing something?
> 
> My lovely computer is becoming utterly useless now. All because of this stupid **** update which I can't even get rid of.


Sorry to hear about the computer problems tehuti - but I must say, I'm impressed with the quality of the swearing you're doing lately. ( I think you guys call it "cursing" over there? ) We have a saying here - swearing like a trooper. It's impressive. (and I'm not trying to be a smart-arse, I actually do like it. ) 

It's good for you - lets off a bit of steam.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Yep...that's the horrible crap update. >:/
> 
> Once when I was trying a restart (I think), once right after I clicked to shut down, once when I had the browser open and just left the room for fifteen minutes (came back and found my computer restarted), and tonight I was just browsing a website. No rhyme or reason to when/why it does it. :/
> 
> I'm experiencing lots of smaller buggy issues since the update, too.
> 
> I have no clue how to do that. :sigh The installation seemed to go okay, I had no errors then. I think I checked the graphics driver through the HP support assistant, but it said there were no updates, and I'm not even sure if I did that right.
> 
> Whenever I follow instructions for fixes to this (the instructions I can understand, which is almost none of them), what I'm seeing on my computer never matches what the instructions say to do, it's like I'm using a completely different version of Windows or something. :|
> 
> ETA, just left Microsoft a snotty "not helpful" comment to that article, not that they'll read it, but still. I want my nice Windows back.


What graphics card do you have?

can you also check if your device meets these requirements:

Processor: 1GHz processor.
RAM: 2GB for 32-bit or 64-bit.
Hard drive space: 16GB for 32-bit or 20GB for 64-bit.
Graphics card: DirectX 9 or later with WDDM 1.0 driver.
Display: 800 x 600.

to do that:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...1b4-b746-d14de804b246/open-and-run-dxdiag-exe

(I'm assuming from what you've said you're on a desktop, and so it _should _ meet these requirements easily tbh.)


----------



## Richard The Manipulated

Oh, yay. Insomnia. Nightmares over social humiliations keep waking me up. It's always nice to wake up berating myself.


----------



## fluorish

forever in flux said:


> You sexist pig!


Thats actually very rude of you. I am in fact not a sexist pig.

Havent you ever heard females complain about guys before. doosh.


----------



## forever in flux

Plight said:


> Thats actually very rude of you. I am in fact not a sexist pig.
> 
> Havent you ever heard females complain about guys before. doosh.


lol I was only joking.

You did say that 'guys are just jerks' tho, it's pretty sexist to label all guys as jerks you've gotta admit :b


----------



## Spindrift

I like to think I can handle my alcohol better than most; I have something of an iron gut, which I'm looking forward to putting to the test in China. I'm usually one of the last ones standing, which is why I find melatonin so frustrating. I get it, its entire purpose is to put you to sleep, but I'm being laid out by a small pill. It's humbling.

It also makes posting on forums late at night particularly difficult. Can't do the words right to make the speaky sound gooder. Yawn.


----------



## naes

I realised i really like old drawings/paintings and pictures, hence the new avatar.


----------



## SparklingWater

Yay! If it can happen for them, it can happen for me!


----------



## Ai

Dear electricians I didn't know were coming who barged into my bedroom, without knocking, talking VERY LOUDLY (even after you saw me there, in my bed, glaring at you), and woke me up a full hour and a half before I needed to be awake,

**** YOU :twak:mum

I do not need this brand of cranky pants before I set off for a lovely day of working retail... :no


----------



## SparklingWater

it's going to be ok


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> Dear electricians I didn't know were coming who barged into my bedroom, without knocking, talking VERY LOUDLY (even after you saw me there, in my bed, glaring at you), and woke me up a full hour and a half before I needed to be awake,
> 
> **** YOU :twak:mum
> 
> I do not need this brand of cranky pants before I set off for a lovely day of working retail... :no


Hmm mom didn't tell you? That is a little scary...what if you wasn't clothe or something....crazy.


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm mom didn't tell you? That is a little scary...what if you wasn't clothe or something....crazy.


Nope. I actually was pretty much half naked. Fortunately had a blanket on, though. -_- I was more irritated than anything else.

I could never even begin to wrap my head around being that rude...


----------



## CNikki

About how I wish I could concentrate.


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> Nope. I actually was pretty much half naked. Fortunately had a blanket on, though. -_- I was more irritated than anything else.
> 
> I could never even begin to wrap my head around being that rude...


Wow....like why wouldn't anyone give you a heads up. I mean someone had to answer the door to let them in the house.....they could of knocked or your mom could of knocked.....idk seems ridiculous.

Did you stay in bed or get up in leave? Tell them to get out?


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> Wow....like why wouldn't anyone give you a heads up. I mean someone had to answer the door to let them in the house.....they could of knocked or your mom could of knocked.....idk seems ridiculous.
> 
> Did you stay in bed or get up in leave? Tell them to get out?


I glared at them until they left (to get their supplies, I assumed.) Then my mother came in to give me a "heads up" that I should leave the room, because they were gonna come in and start working... I was thinking, "Wow, thanks... FOR THE HEADS UP..."

Seriously?

SERIOUSLY? Lol

Now that I'm begrudgingly up and ready for work, my mom returns an hour later to tell me they left... THEY DIDN'T EVEN COME IN HERE... SO I WAS WOKEN UP RUDELY AND TOLD TO GET OUT OF BED AN HOUR AND A HALF BEFORE I NEEDED TO... AND THE ****ERS DIDN'T EVEN NEED TO BE IN HERE...

RAAAAAAAAGE, Kevin... RAAAAAAAAGE

Lol


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> I glared at them until they left. Then my mother came in to give me a "heads up" that I should leave the room, because they were gonna come in and start working... I was thinking, "Wow, thanks... FOR THE HEADS UP..."
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> SERIOUSLY? Lol
> 
> Now that I'm begrudgingly up and ready for work, my mom returns an hour later to tell me they left... THEY DIDN'T EVEN COME IN HERE... SO I WAS WOKEN UP RUDELY AND TOLD TO GET OUT OF BED AN HOUR AND A HALF BEFORE I NEEDED TO... AND THE ****ERS DIDN'T EVEN NEED TO BE IN HERE...
> 
> RAAAAAAAAGE, Kevin... RAAAAAAAAGE
> 
> Lol


Aww lol. :squeeze


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> Aww lol. :squeeze


I take sleeping very seriously :lol


----------



## funnynihilist

It sure doesn't feel like late May outside


----------



## Just Lurking

A prom group picture shows up in my Facebook feed...

13 couples... and one single.

Ouch, even I can feel the sting of that one.


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> I take sleeping very seriously :lol


I know I know. :laugh:


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> What graphics card do you have?
> 
> can you also check if your device meets these requirements:
> 
> Processor: 1GHz processor.
> RAM: 2GB for 32-bit or 64-bit.
> Hard drive space: 16GB for 32-bit or 20GB for 64-bit.
> Graphics card: DirectX 9 or later with WDDM 1.0 driver.
> Display: 800 x 600.
> 
> to do that:
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...1b4-b746-d14de804b246/open-and-run-dxdiag-exe
> 
> (I'm assuming from what you've said you're on a desktop, and so it _should _ meet these requirements easily tbh.)


Ugh, it's all Greek and there's so much info I'm not sure which is the info I'm looking for... -_- Even the instructions given on the site didn't match my computer, I can't click the start button and type into the search bar (because there's no search function there), I have to go through Cortana.

I _think_ this is the graphics card?:



> Display Devices
> Card name: Intel(R) HD Graphics 520





> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30 GHz
> 2.40 GHz
> 
> Installed RAM: 8.00 GB (7.89 GB usable)
> 
> Hard drive space: 53.5 GB used out of 915 GB (861 GB remaining)
> 
> Graphics card: (See above, I think?)
> 
> Display: 1366 x 768 (Recommended)


So it all looks compatible, except the graphics card, I can't understand if that's compatible or not. :|


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's boiling here so I have numerous windows open. Considered Rape Me might not be the best song to play right now yet I wanted to listen to it, but since I can smell the neighbours weed and don't want to I may as well I guess.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Ugh, it's all Greek and there's so much info I'm not sure which is the info I'm looking for... -_- Even the instructions given on the site didn't match my computer, I can't click the start button and type into the search bar (because there's no search function there), I have to go through Cortana.
> 
> I _think_ this is the graphics card?:
> 
> So it all looks compatible, except the graphics card, I can't understand if that's compatible or not. :|


Oh yeah, that should be fine. Hmm.. You have a 64-bit operating system right? You could try downloading drivers on this site:

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/88355/Intel-HD-Graphics-520

I was going to suggest you try disabling your graphics card temporarily to see if it helped (if you're not doing anything visually intensive,) but since you are using integrated graphics that won't be an option sadly.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Persephone The Dread said:


> . Considered Rape Me might not be the best song to play right now.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh yeah, that should be fine. Hmm.. You have a 64-bit operating system right? You could try downloading drivers on this site:
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/88355/Intel-HD-Graphics-520
> 
> I was going to suggest you try disabling your graphics card temporarily to see if it helped (if you're not doing anything visually intensive,) but since you are using integrated graphics that won't be an option sadly.


I was _just_ browsing that very page... :lol But something about it perplexed me.

It says the "latest version" is *15.45.18.4664* (at least I think that's the driver I'm supposed to be looking at, "Intel Graphics Driver for Windows [15.45]"), from 5/3/2017. I just found the properties of my driver in the device manager and it says it's version *21.20.16.4542* (from 10/24/2016). That seems like a newer version, even though it's from last year, unlike the one on Intel's site. :| Unless they number things differently...?

I see the option to try to update it, and an option to roll back if the update makes it stop working. I must not have tried updating it before, I think I just scanned for hardware changes. Should I just click to try to update it after all?

(Sorry I'm so dumb about all this. ;_; I don't even know what "integrated graphics" means.)


----------



## forever in flux

death


----------



## Overdrive

tehuti88 said:


> I was _just_ browsing that very page... :lol But something about it perplexed me.
> 
> It says the "latest version" is *15.45.18.4664* (at least I think that's the driver I'm supposed to be looking at, "Intel Graphics Driver for Windows [15.45]"), from 5/3/2017. I just found the properties of my driver in the device manager and it says it's version *21.20.16.4542* (from 10/24/2016). That seems like a newer version, even though it's from last year, unlike the one on Intel's site. :| Unless they number things differently...?
> 
> I see the option to try to update it, and an option to roll back if the update makes it stop working. I must not have tried updating it before, I think I just scanned for hardware changes. Should I just click to try to update it after all?
> 
> (Sorry I'm so dumb about all this. ;_; I don't even know what "integrated graphics" means.)


 I would format the computer for a fresh start, save some of your files on an external drive before doing it.


----------



## Taaylah

Regrets, the blank look on people's faces and the way they stare off into space when they talk about them.


----------



## ShadowOne

I feel like most of my active experiencing of life is in my head

Like..I get absolutely no enjoyment out of dancing despite loving music more than most things in life

When I was into sports, I felt zero desire and satisfaction for cheering out loud

I never liked mosh pits and concerts I just stood there and watched

It falls in line with feeling a separation between my body and mind. Would be interesting to get input from someone who does enjoy those things and why. Might help analyze why I am like I am


----------



## tehuti88

Overdrive said:


> I would format the computer for a fresh start, save some of your files on an external drive before doing it.


:um That seems a bit extreme...


----------



## SparklingWater

I know. We've all been through stuff and seen/heard things. But the truth is there are plenty of men, despite all the other, yes, beautiful and interesting women, who will love you and be entirely loyal. We're all human, we look (respectfully) but just knowing someone's attractive doesn't mean they'll cheat. someone who values honesty, loyalty and commitment won't put themselves in positions with pple they're attracted to and allow things to grow. When pple cheat, emotionally or physically, there are 50 dif decisions they make and points where they can stop themselves. loyal pple stop themselves at looking and don't allow anything to grow from there. In a work situation, they'll be friendly but not allow convo and things to become intimate. Pple stay in long relationships by deciding they value the relationship and making choices that protect it.


----------



## forever in flux

self absorption makes me sick and I'm sick of it all


----------



## Just Lurking

Boy, the Facebook 'People You May Know' feature is good for a mindf*** every now and then.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

People sure are quick to make assumptions about you within an online setting these days..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I was _just_ browsing that very page... :lol But something about it perplexed me.
> 
> It says the "latest version" is *15.45.18.4664* (at least I think that's the driver I'm supposed to be looking at, "Intel Graphics Driver for Windows [15.45]"), from 5/3/2017. I just found the properties of my driver in the device manager and it says it's version *21.20.16.4542* (from 10/24/2016). That seems like a newer version, even though it's from last year, unlike the one on Intel's site. :| Unless they number things differently...?
> 
> I see the option to try to update it, and an option to roll back if the update makes it stop working. I must not have tried updating it before, I think I just scanned for hardware changes. Should I just click to try to update it after all?
> 
> (Sorry I'm so dumb about all this. ;_; I don't even know what "integrated graphics" means.)


Yeah I'm not sure about that tbh with the numbers, I have an Nvidia card (and my previous graphics card was as well, and on my laptop too) and then I never updated drivers and things when I shared a PC before that.

I'm not really sure if updating will help with the issue, but it might be worth a try yeah. If you wanted you could also set up a system restore point (not sure how to do that in windows 10,) before doing that as well.

Integrated graphics just means that you don't have a dedicated graphics card, instead it's built into your CPU and uses system RAM instead of its own memory.



tehuti88 said:


> :um That seems a bit extreme...


Reformatting was actually what I was going to suggest to you first tbh since you say rolling back the update is impossible and no restore points, unfortunately you may have to, but try this first.


----------



## Ai

Loans are depressing as ****...


----------



## Ventura

Depression can lead to bad thoughts. F***


----------



## forever in flux

I found another bottle! Thanks to everyone who believed in me! 

Thanks to everyone reading this after the fact, you timewasting fools!


----------



## fluorish

forever in flux said:


> I found another bottle! Thanks to everyone who believed in me!
> 
> Thanks to everyone reading this after the fact, you timewasting fools!


:wtf :spam


----------



## forever in flux

Plight said:


> :wtf :spam


lmao thank you for your continued support!

I think you take me too literally


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## tea111red

how bizarre...


----------



## tea111red

musical interlude:






till the next post.


----------



## tehuti88

Blue Dino said:


>


This reminds me of a site I visited long ago when I first came on the Internet (2000 or so), called Air Toons or something.

ETA, holy crud, it's still around.




























http://www.airtoons.com/


----------



## tehuti88

I have to stop looking at this site...


----------



## feels

All my dreams lately have been about being super beefed :x


----------



## RyanIsNerdy




----------



## Blue Dino

tehuti88 said:


> http://www.airtoons.com/


:lol thanks. I'm gonna enjoy this.


----------



## SparklingWater

Lol this is the wrong forum to post romantic threads on but I'm on a roll lol. Going 3 for 3. If no one answers it's ok, I had fun writing.

eta- nah i'll take down and leave 1. won't be a good discussion to have here, think i'll post to a different forum.


----------



## Kevin001

Let me hurry up before she wakes up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Situational irony.


----------



## SparklingWater

:heart:heart:heart Read lots of stories of married elderly couples and how they made it work so long. Communication, being on the same team against problems, not being afraid to love the most, very similar values and goals for the future, keeping your own interests and being interested in your partners, making time for each other every day, being positive, being committed to making it work and continuing to date. I love love.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Oh productivity gods, I invoke thee


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

It's kinda funny how nobody here knows how to react when there's good weather. There's either the folk who wear jackets, or the lot who decide it's acceptable to go taps aff.

True story


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Was reading this Wikipedia page and noticed this lmao (directly quoting as it is now, but it will probably be edited later,)



> Seattle Weekly News said this: "The journals are like an exploded diagram of a tormented soul, a maelstrom of self-pity, intolerant pride, morbid introspection, ingenious self-delusion, merciless self-knowledge, showbiz revulsion, starstruck effusion, Faustian ambition, otherworldly detachment, and an iron will helpless to help itself. Packed into 280 pages are shocking confessions, sweetly eloquent letters to brilliant friends, hard-nosed band plans, fulminating political screeds, obscene cartoons, haunting video treatments, and lyrical poetry of tremulous Romantic sensitivity, Bukowskian crudity, dadaist flippancy, and modernist opacity." Furthermore, its release reportedly polarized fans, some of whom felt it constituted an invasion of Cobain's privacy, and others of whom saw it as a unique opportunity to better understand him.[1] *Whoever added this word vomit is a dickhead...*


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journals_(Cobain)


----------



## SplendidBob

This is by far the best version of the most powerful song ever written.






From 1:10 onwards where he serenades his wife, the performance transforms into a devastatingly romantic trouser remover.


----------



## funnynihilist

You know what? In the real world it's very unlikely that someone like Sheldon Cooper would have a supportive group of friends, or an understanding girlfriend or even be rewarded or acknowledged for his intellectual powers. No, he would probably be living with his mother in Texas and unemployed or working at Walmart.
Ah, television...the big dream box...


----------



## funnynihilist

Why do so many YouTube people make videos in their cars?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish I could experience love :crying:


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I wish I could see an art exhibition of Tina Lugo, she's so rad. I've been loving her work for some time.

I've been finding so many new incredible visual artists online recently, makes me so giddy.

I'm enchanted by the Club Kid movement of the 80s/90s.

Regina Hall is a babeeee.


----------



## tehuti88

*checks Problem Reports for the dozenth time today*
*empty*

:sus

I_ know_ you're waiting to pull a blue screen on me, Windows.


----------



## twistix

The little things I'd been looking forward to were cancelled. It seems petty to be so upset over such a little thing, but without it, I can't think of much to be happy about.


----------



## Spindrift

Persephone The Dread said:


> Was reading this Wikipedia page and noticed this lmao (directly quoting as it is now, but it will probably be edited later,)


----------



## mt moyt

ok thats enough of summer, time for winter again. there really should only be 1 day of very hot days per year


----------



## ljubo

geraltofrivia said:


> I wish I could experience love :crying:


You can.

You live in Iran where arranged marriage are standard and 4 wives are allowed.

And then there is also nikah mut'ah.


----------



## ZombieIcecream




----------



## Ai

Kinda odd they would make someone who publicly mocked users for their grammar a moderator... :blank


----------



## Kilgore Trout

ljubo said:


> You can.
> 
> You live in Iran where arranged marriage are standard and 4 wives are allowed.
> 
> And then there is also nikah mut'ah.


Arranged marriage is for losers. I'd rather die.

And 4 wives isn't as allowed as you think. Also it's not something socially acceptable, it's like cheating and has the same consequences.

And regarding mut'ah, the society somehow considers it equal to prostitution. So if you say it's name in front of a girl you are very dead. 
It basically means you can have sex with someone, even though it's normally not allowed in Islam. But Iranians are afraid of sex more than anything else in the world. So mut'ah is considered one of the worst things that someone can do to a woman and you're the worst rapist in the world if you ever think about it.

Also all of the above needs social skills and a job and I lack both.


----------



## forever in flux

Blue Dino said:


>


:lol thanks


----------



## forever in flux

splendidbob said:


> This is by far the best version of the most powerful song ever written.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1:10 onwards where he serenades his wife, the performance transforms into a devastatingly romantic trouser remover.


lmao what is this from?


----------



## Mc Borg

I'm in desperate need of a hero.


----------



## tea111red

Mc Borg said:


> I'm in desperate need of a hero.







Let him be your hero.....


----------



## Mc Borg

@tea111red
:lol
Haven't heard that song in a while.


----------



## twistix

I fear mayonnaise


----------



## coeur_brise

softly said:


> How much I want a cat lol


Get one! They are amazing creatures once worshipped and well, still worshipped.

-----I'm past my bedtime. This is like being an hour late to an appointment and expecting them to still see you. Dang it! Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukc! Super ****. Damn. Obsecenties. I get mad too often. Call me Mr Hulk Smash-a-lot. The mad scientist turned green.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope this appointment goes well.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Blue Dino said:


>


:lol :lol :lol Me performing CPR on my crush...


----------



## Kilgore Trout

twistix said:


> I fear mayonnaise


:hug


----------



## EBecca

I rule nothingness


----------



## SparklingWater

bleh i'm jealous. i have to figure out a way to get this moving. i don't want to be stuck my entire life.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Loving this gif


----------



## SparklingWater

Feel uneasy


----------



## Lohikaarme

Does not compute.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Nothing to do, nowhere to go, I wanna be sedated...


----------



## funnynihilist

twistix said:


> I fear mayonnaise


Mayo the force be with you!


----------



## funnynihilist

EBecca said:


> I rule nothingness


No, I am the master of all things nothing!


----------



## EBecca

funnynihilist said:


> No, I am the master of all things nothing!


Are you sure? this is my life summed up:


----------



## tehuti88

Looks like I'll never be able to browse this particular thread again on my tablet, since I always get hijacked by a malicious ad when I do. :roll


----------



## shyvr6

tehuti88 said:


> Looks like I'll never be able to browse this particular thread again on my tablet, since I always get hijacked by a malicious ad when I do. :roll


Do you only get pop ups on this site?

On another note, just noticed the stealth mod additions.


----------



## Spindrift

There's certainly a lot of chest-puffing for a site for people who have social anxiety.


----------



## tehuti88

shyvr6 said:


> Do you only get pop ups on this site?


So far, yep. :/ I got something similar on Tumblr once or twice, but I don't use that on my tablet anymore. SAS is now the only site where I experience this.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I wonder who's going home tonight, I certainly have an idea though. (on RPDR /S9 /Episode 10)

Felt like dancing when my neighbor turned on that epic triphop / acid jazz mix.

"What are these books ? You are into some weird topics."

I know.

And I'm proud. Mwahahahaha. *cough* hahahah.

Yay, found the rest of my energy crystals earlier.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

*Cats....*

Cats everywhere in the alley.....

I want one. :-(


----------



## Karsten

EBecca said:


> Are you sure? this is my life summed up:


Beautiful.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just bought this top for £1 (£2 shipping though) :3










It was the last one available too.

I'm not completely a fan of the style of top but I like the design and was looking for sleeveless tops for summer because right now I have one top I can wear that has no sleeves. Most stuff similar to this costs £15-20


----------



## EBecca

Karsten said:


> Beautiful.


----------



## EBecca

Persephone The Dread said:


> Just bought this top for £1 (£2 shipping though) :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not completely a fan of the style of top but I like the design and was looking for sleeveless tops for summer because right now I have one top I can wear that has no sleeves. Most stuff similar to this costs £15-20


looks cool!


----------



## shyvr6

tehuti88 said:


> So far, yep. :/ I got something similar on Tumblr once or twice, but I don't use that on my tablet anymore. SAS is now the only site where I experience this.


I was thinking maybe you had malware, but I guess it's just bad ads on here. That sucks.


----------



## forever in flux

It's too hot! I'm sweating my tits off


----------



## tehuti88

I've had at least three "ghost" popups today, I'm assuming Windows system messages; they just blip on my screen and then vanish, so no clue what they were about. :| I keep checking the problem reports and Reliability History--no updates that correspond to this, no critical errors except an IE crash, though Windows keeps reconfiguring lots of programs every day since that piece of **** Windows 10 Creators Update. (Incidentally--or maybe not--yesterday was my first day in several days without a blue screen or other critical error besides a browser crash. No problems today either, so far, except for IE.)

Did a virus scan--nothing. Things seem just slightly boggy online today but the scan said my system optimization is excellent.

I have no clue what these phantom popups are or what they mean.


----------



## Act to fall

tehuti88 said:


> I've had at least three "ghost" popups today, I'm assuming Windows system messages; they just blip on my screen and then vanish, so no clue what they were about. :| I keep checking the problem reports and Reliability History--no updates that correspond to this, no critical errors except an IE crash, though Windows keeps reconfiguring lots of programs every day since that piece of **** Windows 10 Creators Update. (Incidentally--or maybe not--yesterday was my first day in several days without a blue screen or other critical error besides a browser crash. No problems today either, so far, except for IE.)
> 
> Did a virus scan--nothing. Things seem just slightly boggy online today but the scan said my system optimization is excellent.
> 
> I have no clue what these phantom popups are or what they mean.


On this site? That started happening to me, just started today, only on here.


----------



## tehuti88

Act to fall said:


> On this site? That started happening to me, just started today, only on here.


These seem to be coming from (at least I hope they are) my computer itself, not the site (at least one happened when I wasn't on SAS), though if you're using this site without an ad blocker, I wouldn't doubt there are weird popups. When I come here on my tablet I keep getting hijacked. :afr


----------



## HenDoggy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Just bought this top for £1 (£2 shipping though) :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the last one available too.
> 
> I'm not completely a fan of the style of top but I like the design and was looking for sleeveless tops for summer because right now I have one top I can wear that has no sleeves. Most stuff similar to this costs £15-20


Nice! I'm a sucker for these kind of prints


----------



## Persephone The Dread

HenDoggy said:


> Nice! I'm a sucker for these kind of prints


Yeah I like that kind of thing too.

---

Just realised that as well as directing the music video for Tourniquet and The Beautiful People by Marilyn Manson, Floria Sigismondi also directed Christina Aguilera - Fighter makes so much sense lol. It's funny too because I always liked that music video even though I was never a fan of Christina Aguilera haha (it is still no where near as good as the other two music videos though imo, but yeah.)


----------



## ShadowOne

who's brilliant ****ing idea was it for spotify to have BANNER ADS with ****ing sound?


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> I've had at least three "ghost" popups today, I'm assuming Windows system messages; they just blip on my screen and then vanish, so no clue what they were about. :| I keep checking the problem reports and Reliability History--no updates that correspond to this, no critical errors except an IE crash, though Windows keeps reconfiguring lots of programs every day since that piece of **** Windows 10 Creators Update. (Incidentally--or maybe not--yesterday was my first day in several days without a blue screen or other critical error besides a browser crash. No problems today either, so far, except for IE.)
> 
> Did a virus scan--nothing. Things seem just slightly boggy online today but the scan said my system optimization is excellent.
> 
> I have no clue what these phantom popups are or what they mean.


And a fourth. :|

Wish I knew what these things are.


----------



## tehuti88

And now goodnight, "Type what you're thinking," I shan't be visiting you later on on my tablet.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Why are the majority of bohemian style dresses maxi length? Short people want the carefree vibe too


----------



## SparklingWater

I just don't know where the line is exactly.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Very lonely. 


Miss Persian (cat) visited and made my day better.


But back to feeling very lonely.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Very lonely.
> 
> Miss Persian (cat) visited and made my day better.
> 
> But back to feeling very lonely.




me, too.....


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> me, too.....


Thank you. 

 a :hug for you.


----------



## Kevin001

Is it just me or is the world becoming more and more selfish?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

shyvr6 said:


> Do you only get pop ups on this site?
> 
> On another note, just noticed the stealth mod additions.


Yeah, I just noticed several new mods too.


----------



## funnynihilist

Kevin001 said:


> Is it just me or is the world becoming more and more selfish?


It's not you Kevin, it's becoming more selfish everyday.


----------



## firestar

Now that I've finished the Red Rising series, I feel like anything I read from now isn't going to be as good in comparison.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> And a fourth. :|
> 
> Wish I knew what these things are.


And a fifth just after I logged off here...and now another.

Seriously, what in Windows could be causing these things? I try to Google since I figure they're associated with the Windows 10 Creators Update (no clue what else they could be from), but I find nothing. It's disturbing me that I keep getting these popups that I can't even read because they're gone so fast. I haven't clicked on or downloaded anything suspicious, I have an ad blocker running, and Trend Micro tells me I'm good, but things seem a tad bit laggy online, and after what happened with the computer before my previous one, I'm so paranoid.

And why does Windows keep "reconfiguring" all sorts of programs (the same ones) on my computer since the update, *every single day*? Why so many reconfigurations?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kevin001 said:


> Is it just me or is the world becoming more and more selfish?


Narcissism is increasing among young Americans, that's been proven.

One example showing this:

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...s-narcissism-increasing-among-young-americans


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

That new Titanfall 2 update looks awesome.  Can't wait to try out the new Titan class. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris S W

It's over. It's been over for a long time. I must accept this completely, rather than torment myself with false hope.


----------



## mt moyt

i never knew that the UK doesn't actually have night time for a couple months during the summer. At most it gets down to astronomical twilight


----------



## kivi

My roommate told me that the times I look happiest and the most interested is when I see an animal, not a human and she told me it was interesting. :um (it's true though)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mt moyt said:


> i never knew that the UK doesn't actually have night time for a couple months during the summer. At most it gets down to astronomical twilight


Yeah, and you can kind of tell if you look at the sky, very subtle though. If you get nearer to the arctic circle there are some days around the solstice time where they have 24 hour sunlight. They also get 24 hour darkness in winter during that time.


----------



## Kevin001

funnynihilist said:


> It's not you Kevin, it's becoming more selfish everyday.





Persephone The Dread said:


> Narcissism is increasing among young Americans, that's been proven.
> 
> One example showing this:
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...s-narcissism-increasing-among-young-americans


Sigh I will try my best to reverse this trend.


----------



## mt moyt

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, and you can kind of tell if you look at the sky, very subtle though. If you get nearer to the arctic circle there are some days around the solstice time where they have 24 hour sunlight. They also get 24 hour darkness in winter during that time.


yeah thats true... its pretty cool, i also never knew there were different kinds of twilight. and it must be so strange to live in 24 hour days/nights, can't really imagine it.


----------



## naes

I used to be angry, but now I just feel pity.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

People who live off of gossip are pathetic and have no life. They must not have anything better to do with their time.


----------



## komorikun

Having a live-in maid is basically like having a slave. So creepy. And everyone who has them tries to claim they treat their maid like one of the family. They get offended if you call their maid, "your slave".

https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/06/lolas-story/524490/


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

For those with life maps, but no daily structure:

Can you accept those with daily structure, but no life map?

Do we have ANY value in this world to you?...and please respond for everyone.

In YOUR view though, why am _I_ so horrible? In your own way, you tell me I'm awful every day and it really sucks. Hell, you put it in a damn greeting card! (heh, the chocolates were a nice touch by the way.  )

Why do you feel the need to do that? Everything was fine and I was minding my own business and it seem like you felt the need to crush my soul. It worked to some extent, so good for you.

Honestly, I'm benign if you let me be.

Please just leave me alone. Thank you.


----------



## feels

Man, I've realized if there's one thing I'm really worried about or dreading it'll just change my whole mood for days until I get that thing over with. Like I can't enjoy anything until it's finally done.


----------



## Winds

I like the way you look at me
I like the time we spend baby
I like what we have grown to be


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Cat Shananigans.

My stuffy nose makes me sound like *Darth Vader.*

_*Beavis and butthead laugh.*_


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Perhaps the worst song of the album.﻿












Did you miss 2:47 - to the end of the song?


----------



## Blue Dino

Starting to suspect that one week old opened granola bar is the cause to my lingering upset stomach and mild stomach flu symptoms. uke


----------



## Spindrift

These American Idol shows need something else to make them watchable. Introduce some consequences. Maybe threaten the contestants with a couple days in the stocks if they suck too hard.


----------



## naes

PurplePeopleEater said:


> People who live off of gossip are pathetic and have no life. They must not have anything better to do with their time.


Is someone gossiping about you?


----------



## naes

feels said:


> Man, I've realized if there's one thing I'm really worried about or dreading it'll just change my whole mood for days until I get that thing over with. Like I can't enjoy anything until it's finally done.


same :/


----------



## naes

Spindrift said:


> These American Idol shows need something else to make them watchable. Introduce some consequences. Maybe threaten the contestants with a couple days in the stocks if they suck too hard.


LOL!


----------



## SparklingWater

If you don't like your life you DO something to change it. Do, not just think. This is a message to myself. Boredom is a signal you need more stimulation. Engagement is a human need. You're the only one who can create a life you enjoy.


----------



## funnynihilist

Squirrels are always chattering about something


----------



## funnynihilist

realisticandhopeful said:


> If you don't like your life you DO something to change it. Do, not just think. This is a message to myself. Boredom is a signal you need more stimulation. Engagement is a human need. You're the only one who can create a life you enjoy.


Well, yes and no, it's not that people don't want to change for the most part but for many they don't know what to do.
Something like losing weight has easy steps(unless you have a condition), cut calories and increase exercise.
But making friends or making a million dollars the steps aren't so clear.


----------



## Humesday

Time to get drunk!


----------



## Spindrift

Seaworld is trying very hard to push the image that they're now a nightclub for ten year olds. I wonder how that's going.


----------



## KelsKels

I've had a bit of a tough month.. but thanks to Paxil, I stopped using this site so much. Thanks to Paxil I flew all alone down to Texas. Thanks to Paxil I saw my favorite band preform last night at Sasquatch. I hate to say I need a drug to be normal.. but I'd rather live my life on a drug than sit around wishing I could do things, without it. It's a crutch that sometimes I feel bad about but after this I'm sure as hell going to keep with it.


----------



## tehuti88

Why do people ask what the opposite gender wants if all they're going to say in response is, _"Bull****!"_ then, now, and forevermore...? I've learned that such questions are nothing but a trap.

Oh, plus, one gender will overwhelmingly answer for the opposite gender. For example, if you want to know what women think, prepare yourself for like two women and twenty men answering you. :serious:


----------



## coeur_brise

tehuti88 said:


> Why do people ask what the opposite gender wants if all they're going to say in response is, _"Bull****!"_ then, now, and forevermore...? I've learned that such questions are nothing but a trap.
> 
> Oh, plus, one gender will overwhelmingly answer for the opposite gender. For example, if you want to know what women think, prepare yourself for like two women and twenty men answering you. :serious:


It's a circle jerk. Ever since learning that over the years...Well, what can you do.


----------



## CNikki

About how I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## tea111red

trash family.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@CNikki

Please no. 

@tea111red


----------



## Rains

komorikun said:


> Having a live-in maid is basically like having a slave. So creepy. And everyone who has them tries to claim they treat their maid like one of the family. They get offended if you call their maid, "your slave".
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/06/lolas-story/524490/


Ugh that article made me cry.

That brought up a related memory; when I was about 9 I spent Christmas in my mother's country and they had a Christmas Eve dinner with guests. The maid cooked and served then ate at the children's table with me and my cousin. I remember she started crying. Later I asked my mum why and she told me the maid had a son that she had wanted to spend Christmas with.


----------



## Just Lurking

I went to a family dinner last night, touted as a BBQ... but all they served was sausage (ugh, do not like)... on giant white buns (also do not like -- I don't understand why people get these huge a** white buns when you can have smaller, whole wheat buns instead -- what's the point of it if you can't even taste the meat for all the bread?)... but I figured, OK, beggars can't be choosers... and just went with it.

How do people eat the casing? I don't even know what to compare it to... like, a piece of leather? "_Is my body going to digest this?_" After the first few bites, I literally had to get a fork and knife and shave it all off. It was edible (barely) after that, sans casing.

The sides were potato salad and pasta salad, followed up with cake for dessert... '_Would you like some carbs to go with your carbs that go with the other carbs and have some more carbs to finish it off?_'... I came home and had some carrots from my fridge in an attempt to ease off the 'empty but full' feeling.

18 hours later, I'm still feeling this dinner sitting in my gut like a lump of 'ugh'.


----------



## Kevin001

Rains said:


> That brought up a related memory; when I was about 9 I spent Christmas in my mother's country and they had a Christmas Eve dinner with guests. The maid cooked and served then ate at the children's table with me and my cousin. I remember she started crying. Later I asked my mum why and she told me the maid had a son that she had wanted to spend Christmas with.


:serious:


----------



## Memories of Silence

It sounds like something is on the roof.


----------



## AffinityWing

This is my first time modding anywhere and it still feels really overwhelming but I hope I do a good job. I also got closure on some members I always wondered what happened to, which was interesting.


----------



## Act to fall

AffinityWing said:


> This is my first time modding anywhere and it still feels really overwhelming but I hope I do a good job. I also got closure on some members I always wondered what happened to, which was interesting.


Well good luck, there sure are a lot of you so at least you'll be able to ask each other questions!


----------



## funnynihilist

This is my least favorite time of day


----------



## AffinityWing

Act to fall said:


> Well good luck, there sure are a lot of you so at least you'll be able to ask each other questions!


Yes, thank you! The other mods have been extremely helpful and kind (I feel a heavy tinge of regret since my perception of forum mods also seems it had been too mistaken due to negative perceptions I've heard them carry) Now I see just how difficult it is. I want this community to be a helpful and good place for people so I'm eager to help out. :yay


----------



## SparklingWater

Hmm I like the idea of breaking down tasks and listing out everything you complete. At the end of the day you have a list of things you accomplished and even when adding something to the list it prob feels good. Think I'll try.


Why is it so hard to consistently do the things that will make my life better? It's tiring. It literally feels like i have to create an entirely new me. Seems impossible at times.


----------



## funnynihilist

realisticandhopeful said:


> Why is it so hard to consistently do the things that will make my life better?


Because those things don't give you the dopamine "reward" that your brain craves.
They may give you good feelings down the road but our brains want it NOW!
Yes, we are literally fighting against our own brains which is why we find it hard to change our lives.


----------



## tehuti88

A social movement shouldn't define women, other people shouldn't define women, women should define themselves, women should be able to accept if they're not the typical type of attractive, etc. etc....and then _of course_ it needs to be pointed out how disgusting obese women are. No mention of other types of unattractive women...just the disgusting fat ones. Because those are obviously the only women who "don't take care of themselves" and "don't have standards," that's obviously the only reason they are the way they are; and if they even dare try to feel okay about their looks (beyond mere resignation with how ugly they are), they're in denial. I guess that's the _one_ type of woman who shouldn't ever feel comfortable in her own skin, she's just so repulsive.

And this is why I have no right to ever feel okay about my looks. -_-


----------



## mt moyt

i just tried rubicon's mango drink and it has 13.2g of sugar per 100ml, and thats more than coke. never again...


----------



## shyvr6

I'm sick again. Lovely..



AffinityWing said:


> This is my first time modding anywhere and it still feels really overwhelming but I hope I do a good job.


I don't know if you have access to it yet or if it's still there, but there should be a thread in the Staff Chat forum which has a bunch of helpful tips that might help you out if you're unsure about some things. I think it was started by andy0128 if case you can't find it.


----------



## SparklingWater

i consistently make decisions against my on best interest. must get it together. also pls don't start that **** again. self sabotage. need at least 2 good more yrs of therapy to shake the last of this ****.

pretty sure i'm done being insecure too. some **** just gets tedious. i'm wonderful. if anyone can be taken away **** you and don't let the door hit you on your way out.


----------



## Taaylah

Welp I'm screwed. Good luck to me next week.


----------



## coeur_brise

I've read the last two pages of this thread. You are heard..... in other news, one day I tried to befriend some homeless guy who spoke Spanish( don't ask why, I was crazy and trying to be friendly and well, crazy). So i only know basic Spanish and somehow felt empathy for his situation. Long story short, my imagination got the best of me and he has my phone number. We talked a few times, then he started mentioning like we were "fated" to be together. I was like, "Nuh uh, no..." but i kept beating around the bush. So i haven't called since. 

So today I had a dream that for some reason my family had a restaurant and she hired my homeless friend to work there. I was like, noooooooo! He was taking a shower in our house/restaurant. Then I got super cynical and was telling my brother, "He's probably in there pleasuring himself too! Ahhh (panic)." The dream fast forwards and for some reason he's not there, so we examine the towel for, err, "remains" for lack of a proper word. I spot something suspicious, then panic, then swear to run in the opposite direction should I see him. In true brotherly fashion, my bro tells me to calm down,and that it's probably not his you know what on the towel. I'm like, "But what else could it be?!" We examine the towel,and i try to drop the case to forget about. I think the dream was trying to tell me all my hang ups about sex. Maybe. And my latent fear I've developed of just ghosting someone.

So moral of the story: don't get too friendly unless you know you can be friends. I dunno why i thought i was actually going to learn Spanish from him. He was from Cuba but family from Jamaica. He says "Oye" a lot. I would be friends if he wasn't lonely and some young girl (like me) didn't foolishly try to talk him. Dios mio.

Soy pendeja. Idiota.


----------



## mattmc

The most good you can do in life is generally on an individual basis. This is especially true in friendships. But a question that can nag at you is, are we getting an equal amount out of the friendship?

Sometimes you feel that you enjoy them more than they enjoy you, or vice versa, and this can make you second guess the friendship. As if you should feel guilty that it benefits you more or worried if it benefits them more. It's an incredibly stupid way to think because as long as you're both friends it doesn't matter. But of course I've been guilty of this more than most probably. Always overthinking everything that is there to be overthought.

Now I try to not be as crazy about it as it takes a lot of mental energy and always ends up screwing me.


----------



## AffinityWing

shyvr6 said:


> I'm sick again. Lovely..
> 
> I don't know if you have access to it yet or if it's still there, but there should be a thread in the Staff Chat forum which has a bunch of helpful tips that might help you out if you're unsure about some things. I think it was started by andy0128 if case you can't find it.


Yup, I saw it! I was worried that asking my questions about what to do from the thread of the reported posts themselves might be wrong, so I'll just try to take them there in the future, or in PMs. Thank you for the advice, I'll be sure to read them. :smile2: All the new access to so many things on the forum feels like I've gained acceptance to an exclusive club, lol.  It feels kind of odd now, but I feel I'm slowly getting used to it.

Oh, also I hope you feel better. Rest up and remember to stay hydrated. :rub


----------



## forever in flux

mt moyt said:


> i never knew that the UK doesn't actually have night time for a couple months during the summer. At most it gets down to astronomical twilight


What's this?! I feel like my whole life I've been lied to!


----------



## forever in flux

KelsKels said:


> I've had a bit of a tough month.. but thanks to Paxil, I stopped using this site so much. Thanks to Paxil I flew all alone down to Texas. Thanks to Paxil I saw my favorite band preform last night at Sasquatch. I hate to say I need a drug to be normal.. but I'd rather live my life on a drug than sit around wishing I could do things, without it. It's a crutch that sometimes I feel bad about but after this I'm sure as hell going to keep with it.


Don't ever feel bad about it, be glad you've found something that helps, you're lucky


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> A social movement shouldn't define women, other people shouldn't define women, women should define themselves, women should be able to accept if they're not the typical type of attractive, etc. etc....and then _of course_ it needs to be pointed out how disgusting obese women are. No mention of other types of unattractive women...just the disgusting fat ones. Because those are obviously the only women who "don't take care of themselves" and "don't have standards," that's obviously the only reason they are the way they are; and if they even dare try to feel okay about their looks (beyond mere resignation with how ugly they are), they're in denial. I guess that's the _one_ type of woman who shouldn't ever feel comfortable in her own skin, she's just so repulsive.
> 
> And this is why I have no right to ever feel okay about my looks. -_-


I have seen your photo and you are quite good looking in my opinion. I think you are too harsh on yourself based on other people projecting onto you their problems / insecurities.

The question is if a man is good enough for you, as you are great woman, highly intelligent.


----------



## mt moyt

forever in flux said:


> What's this?! I feel like my whole life I've been lied to!


hehe


----------



## Barakiel

This idea that stress and anxiety experienced as a child or teenager really messes with your cognition as an adult makes sense to me, it would explain a whole lot about where i'm at in life right now.


----------



## SparklingWater

Honestly, if that psychopath can find their version of "love," anybody can.


----------



## thisismeyo

darkness


----------



## Were

http://bigthink.com/paul-ratner/is-...ic-mushrooms-played-a-role-in-human-evolution

some of Joe Rogan's youtube videos start with an image of mushrooms and monkeys, I guess this is what that's about because I remember him talking about this theory.


----------



## shyvr6

AffinityWing said:


> Yup, I saw it! I was worried that asking my questions about what to do from the thread of the reported posts themselves might be wrong, so I'll just try to take them there in the future, or in PMs. Thank you for the advice, I'll be sure to read them. :smile2: All the new access to so many things on the forum feels like I've gained acceptance to an exclusive club, lol.  It feels kind of odd now, but I feel I'm slowly getting used to it.
> 
> Oh, also I hope you feel better. Rest up and remember to stay hydrated. :rub


Thanks, I'm actually starting to feel a little better. I think it's just a 24 hour bug. For the other things, asking in reports should be fine. That's how most people did it and it does feel odd at first, but you should get used to it. Good luck!


----------



## thatsher

I really really miss him today. It's tough today. But I'm not that sad because I know there's so much respect between us. And I can tell by some things that he's thinking of me too. Even tho it's so hard, I feel like it's not as hard as my past breakup because I know how to deal with it and I know the outcome. He is going to stay a real gentleman and I just can't think of anything bad he's ever done to me. and that's the nicest way to go seperate ways


----------



## SparklingWater

Let me get this straight. Age? Location? Good friendship? Intelligence? Likely attraction? Both single? All check out. Ugh why must I spell **** out for folks. Sometimes just takes time for them to see. Shrug.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

thatsher said:


> I really really miss him today. It's tough today. But I'm not that sad because I know there's so much respect between us. And I can tell by some things that he's thinking of me too. Even tho it's so hard, I feel like it's not as hard as my past breakup because I know how to deal with it and I know the outcome. He is going to stay a real gentleman and I just can't think of anything bad he's ever done to me. and that's the nicest way to go seperate ways


Reminds me of this saying, "Sometimes saying "goodbye" is another way of saying "I love you."

Hope you're over it soon.


----------



## CNikki

@ANX1 - It's fine, nothing suicidal.

What still pisses me off about this said 'person' and those like 'them' is the fact that they've manipulated and psychologically abused someone who is clearly vulnerable in their situational and personal dilemma. Now I don't know what happened to this said person and it adds onto my own worries. In the end, 'they' think that they're saints and sleep well knowing that they degrade the very people they claim to help. This is probably what they want, me to be pissed, and unfortunately I cave into such. I hope that they're happy with what they've done/continue to do. Yes, you are a bad person. Own up to it.


----------



## Kevin001

Next time I start talking to a girl I will let my intentions be know from the jump, kinda feel like I've led some girls on in the past.....dick move.


----------



## Taaylah

This is hard for me to explain in words, but it's kind of weird how we all live near each other and share the same public space, like living on the same street, in the same town, but don't know each other. Like when you're at the store (or any other public place really), it's weird that so many people are there, but we basically all ignore each other and pretend the others don't exist. If you think about it it's kind of amazing that we've even crossed paths out of the billions of people in the world. It's weird that we all live such different lives, but they're happening right next to each other.


----------



## Act to fall

3 day weekend, yay, I'm going to catch up on so much stuff that I've fallen behind on. Monday night, wtf happened?


----------



## TheWelshOne

Probably not normal to think about what you'd do if you got cancer...


----------



## Taaylah

Sheska said:


> @Taaylah, oh, you would've loved the place where I grew up. Everyone new each other and each other's business. Personally, I struggled in that environment (one couldn't fart without everyone knowing what you had for dinner) but there was an undeniable sense of community. It was hard to feel alone there, your existence was most certainly noticed.
> 
> BTW, I'm sorry you deleted your dating post. I found it very interesting.


I don't neccesarily think it's a good or bad thing, just a bit strange if I think about it too hard. Growing up where everyone knows each other's business sounds like a personal nightmare for me lol. But I think both have their positives and negatives.

Thank you  I deleted it because I felt it was a bit all over the place and didn't have a clear point to it. There was a bit about what dating's like these days, how technology and social media have changed the way we interact (and therefore date), and then it jumped to declining birth rates and how we'll have to reproduce for species survival lol. So I decided to scrap it. I couldn't explain clearly enough what I wanted to communicate. I'm having trouble putting my thoughts into words lately.


----------



## SparklingWater

Not sure if awkward or reading into things. 

Funny how less than 2 months ago, maybe even a month that knocked me flat on my *** and now it's just hmmm whatever, not my biz. Thank goodness for peace of mind re that at least.

I want chesters flamin hot hot fries so badly, but for some reason can't find anywhere anymore.


----------



## Taaylah

Sheska said:


> Absolutely. I kinda have similar thoughts about my commute to work. I always see the same faces. I do on occasion smile if I notice someone catch my eye knowingly and have chatted to a couple of regulars that smiled back but it's still strange to have them as such a perfunctory part of my life without them even realising it.


Yes! You've explained it much better than I ever could lol. That's exactly what I'm talking about. Especially the last sentence about being apart of each other's daily lives without realizing it.



> Join the club  BTW, would you mind PMing me the link to the article?


Of course  It's actually more of a forum I came across when looking up the topic (it's recently happened to me). Someone was looking for advice and out of three pages of answers the comment I'd made my post about caught my eye.


----------



## tea111red

something i read made me think of The Beverly Hillbillies. 

:stu


----------



## tea111red

why not


----------



## Blue Dino

How all of the stuff I had in my mind seems the past several months now are very irrelevant and extracurricular, when I am reminded again today how this constant antagonistic presence in my life is hovering and is seemingly itching to pile on another lingering worry to my life.

And someone just set off several firecrackers at 1am as I am typing this. Reminds me 4th of July is around the corner. Time flies.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@CNikki

Ok.


----------



## SparklingWater

-ugh so randomly emotional this morn. i always feel sad when i see family who really support and love each other. 
-Plus i'm the queen of reading into everything so when things change i wonder over and over. why did this change? why doesn't this happen anymore? what does this mean? change is terrifying and so worried to lose pple.
-found ugliest shirt this morning but will wear on principle since it features elephants. i wonder if pple understand the immense struggle i've suffered day in and day out with elephants being my fave animal and also the symbol of the republican party. surely no one in this life has had it harder than me:grin2:
-Coincidence? I think not.
-I really don't want to let myself down again. Sigh.


----------



## Karsten

I want to do my exercises, but whenever I can feel my heart pounding, I get anxiety. This is pathetic.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if other guys struggle with shaping their facial hair as much as me? :um


----------



## noydb

So much I should be doing, but just the thought of it makes me too anxious to do much of anything at all. I can't afford to **** up again. I really can't. Then there's all this confusion regarding my feelings for _him_. I know I should have put the brakes on this months ago. I thought I was justified in letting it play out a little longer. I wish I could tell how he really feels because as it stands now, I have no ****ing clue... As soon as I think I've figured it out, he goes and does something that makes me reassess everything. I don't know how much longer I can deal with it but I also don't know if I'd feel any better letting him go- at least he serves as some sort of distraction from every other awful thing in my life.


----------



## SparklingWater

-Braced for change, been through similar often enough.
-I imagine worst case scenarios, but even when they happen nbd. Outside of significant loss of health, nothing in life can permanently take you down. Resilience is our most beautiful trait.
-Ugh. So insanely intimidated. I have to value myself and stop comparing. We all have different attributes and ****, if it bothers me so much i can develop it within myself. 
- I'm really excited!
-The things I make up in my imagination, smh. I exist only to torture myself apparently lol.
-Whelp, thanks for finally shaking loose the last tenuous hold I had on identifying myself as a feminist. Bittersweet for sure as i've done so since 15:frown2:.
-Thank goodness I found my razor. **** was getting precarious.
-Not sure I believe them, but does it matter at this point. Will mind my own business.


----------



## Just Lurking

People who post about losing their best friend... their sister... their 'child'...

...and it turns out to be their dog.

I've been there three times, myself (two cats and a dog), but dude... Come on. This is the difference between sympathy and a roll of the eyes.


----------



## forever in flux

Didn't realise the context, now I feel bad


----------



## SparklingWater

Just Lurking said:


> People who post about losing their best friend... their sister... their 'child'...
> 
> ...and it turns out to be their dog.
> 
> I've been there three times, myself (two cats and a dog), but dude... Come on. This is the difference between sympathy and a roll of the eyes.


I'm sorry but it's in really poor taste to clearly refer to a specific post less than 20 mins after posted especially when someone's grieving. We all have SA on this site and come here for support. Please don't be like that. And don't back track cause you know exactly what I'm talking about.( I know no one asked my opinion but there it is. Sick of general ****tiness on this site.)


----------



## tehuti88

So much for the end of the blue screens. Right when I was shutting down last night I got the first one in about four days. :sigh Plus my previously fast computer seems to be getting boggy on certain websites, and various other system apps occasionally crash.

Running the blue screen "troubleshooter" (BS) finds nothing wrong. Virus scan, nothing wrong. Problem reports, keeps clearing itself out (even though I have it set to save the history) and often won't bother reporting the problems to Windows. Reliability history, there it all is, still nothing I can do about it. And it keeps reconfiguring all sorts of programs every single day for some reason.

Guess we'll be paying a visit to the PC doctor soon, if she's even still in business. She wasn't able to fix the virus my last computer got, though. :bah


----------



## Just Lurking

realisticandhopeful said:


> I'm sorry but it's in really poor taste to clearly refer to a specific post less than 20 mins after posted especially when someone's grieving. We all have SA on this site and come here for support. Please don't be like that. And don't back track cause you know exactly what I'm talking about.( I know no one asked my opinion but there it is. Sick of general ****tiness on this site.)


If you're talking about that "Losing my best friend" thread, then I think you need to look at the time stamps again.

That was in reference to a Facebook post with someone going on and on about how they lost their "sister", and then at the bottom of the post is a picture of a dog. I mean, really, I'm reading this as if they just lost their SISTER, and it turns out to be their DOG... Yeah, that's going to get some mixed reactions.


----------



## SparklingWater

Just Lurking said:


> If you're talking about that "Losing my best friend" thread, then I think you need to look at the time stamps again.
> 
> That was in reference to a Facebook post with someone going on and on about how they lost their "sister", and then at the bottom of the post is a picture of a dog. I mean, really, I'm reading this as if they just lost their SISTER, and it turns out to be their DOG... Yeah, that's going to get some mixed reactions.


Ok. If I'm wrong I apologize. May just be time for me to leave site cause after seeing so much ****tiness I'm now getting annoyed and jumping the gun. Apologies again.


----------



## jeepers creepers

im thinking about the fact that i might not find a job where im treated more sensitively and not yelled at because i cant handle it or the fact that there might not be a job like that and im just gonna need to fix my issues in therapy and deal with this intense fear of criticism until then ):


----------



## Overdrive

Just Lurking said:


> People who post about losing their best friend... their sister... their 'child'...
> 
> ...and it turns out to be their dog.
> 
> I've been there three times, myself (two cats and a dog), but dude... Come on. This is the difference between sympathy and a roll of the eyes.


Which thread ?


----------



## SparklingWater

Relieved my prescription went through without a hitch.thank god. Didn't even have to pay.


----------



## Barakiel

There's always something peculiar about summertime anxiety for me. Like, I'm anxious all year round, but during the summer it seems to coexist with feelings of derealization and I dunno if it's the heat or what.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Have you ever looked into a mirror with your hands upside down on either side of your face, and your fingers kind of poking in weird directions and move them so it makes your hands/fingers no longer seem like hands, but some kind of alien construct or literally a bit like the face huggers in the Alien franchise?

Yeah.


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> Have you ever looked into a mirror with your hands upside down on either side of your face, and your fingers kind of poking in weird directions and move them so it makes your hands/fingers no longer seem like hands, but some kind of alien construct or literally a bit like the face huggers in the Alien franchise?
> 
> Yeah.


Seek help immediately!


----------



## feels

been thinking about/singing this all day.


----------



## cybernaut

I was shopping and this older lady randomly came up to me, examined what shirts I had in my hand, and called me pretty. Then, she scoffed at me saying that I should start wearing brighter colors and that I would look good in them. I wear a lot of black, gray, and purple now that I think about it. Perhaps, because those colors don't stand out (something that I prefer)?


----------



## Ai

Several people on my Facebook friends list shared a video about high school valedictorians that basically boils down to this: they _never_ make a _real_ impact on the world, are conformist, low-achieving losers, and they aren't even essentially that intelligent. So, you're probably better than them. Don't worry about it.

Thanks, internet acquaintances and TIME.

Like I don't feel ****ty about myself as it is. The entire world knows I'm a useless failure who will never matter too. Glad that's out there.


----------



## komorikun

Now that it is warmer, my neighbors have their windows open. So I can hear them watching TV. The neighbors' laughs sound like beavis & butthead.


----------



## Mc Borg

Phenibut and Monster. @[email protected]


----------



## tehuti88

Holy nugget, I was just trying to think of the word for four identical kids at once and just could not remember it. Quintuplets? No, that's five. And I could not figure out why "quartuplets" didn't sound right. :x


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> Holy nugget, I was just trying to think of the word for four identical kids at once and just could not remember it. Quintuplets? No, that's five. And I could not figure out why "quartuplets" didn't sound right. :x


 "Migraine" works too.


----------



## thatsher

I've been going to these events and met so many sweet people. This evening was amazing. I got invited to three other places this week and I'm so excited . I wasn't planning on showing up this week but they really want me to come lol. This evening I'll meet a really important person. And I'll cook for her. And I'm so happy lol
And I'm probably going to lead a new project.

I've known these people for a long. They were customers at my old job and we just exchanged numbers. We'd hang out occasionally. I'm so glad we do it now regulary, I learned so much about myself. They literally chaanged my life lol, I have so many new goals and they are so supportive.


----------



## zonebox

What am I thinking about? There is no level of thought that entails more than emotion at the moment, a curiosity of of the world around me and especially of the people that inhabit it. An appreciation for the fan on it’s highest setting, blowing the heat away from my body. A sensation to go to the bathroom, yet holding off due to being lazy.

There is a desire to reach out to others, yet an urge to stay as far away from them as possible. As the such, I write into this thread, sharing nonsensical words with others, yet worrying about the repercussions of such shared thoughts of irrelevance. 

The whole of the world seems to be a curiosity, a thing that shall never make sense, yet here I am trying to make sense of it all, trying to grasp on to something upon which I can build a model of which I can use to improve myself. Being that I am fully aware of any model erected within the confines of thought, will always lay upon bias, and ignorance I quickly abandon any such notion brought forward, yet remain diligent in my search.


Pointless thoughts, yet they entertain me. Damn, I gotta take a leak.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Ai said:


> Several people on my Facebook friends list shared a video about high school valedictorians that basically boils down to this: they _never_ make a _real_ impact on the world, are conformist, low-achieving losers, and they aren't even essentially that intelligent. So, you're probably better than them. Don't worry about it.
> 
> Thanks, internet acquaintances and TIME.
> 
> Like I don't feel ****ty about myself as it is. The entire world knows I'm a useless failure who will never matter too. Glad that's out there.


It may be many valedictorians feel a lot of pressure to excel or else derive a lot of pleasure from performing well-defined tasks. I wasn't a valedictorian, but I think I have enough of the perfectionist traits that I can still kind of relate. I miss school a lot because I eventually found how I thrived having that structure. The world beyond it is much less well-defined and it's not clear what one is supposed to do with it. If a person derived much self-esteem and pleasure from being able to meet and exceed the demanded performance in school, school may have failed to teach them that the performance metrics they worked so hard for aren't by themselves a complete indicator of psychological preparation for the world beyond school and its lack of structure, lack of obvious or else competing metrics, and, at least to me, more than anything, its profound _apathy_. One isn't penalized for liking school too much until they graduate, and then the more so, the more so. (What kind of justice is that?)

I'm not sure, but it may be that anxiety plays a role in strongly appreciating school's structure. Or I think so anyway because day to day life feels so uncertain, and I am uncertain of myself, and isn't a bit of thriving in uncertainty key to so much success as it is commonly perceived? Perhaps that anxiety can help--it does seem important to creativity and genius to feel some level of unrest with world and self--but fear in itself is, well ... what problem doesn't boil down to it? It seems also that the ones I deeply admire--whatever their outward successes--are the ones who have clearly dealt with, and dealt with repeatedly and at great length, with just this kind of inner struggle. How much is praiseworthy in being born with genius and just the right constitution to materially take up the world as their own and make it as they wish it? But there is everything to be said for finding it rather at odds and developing into one to take up yourself as your own.

You said you have faith in me--I deeply appreciated that.  It is placed in a person who has these same struggles, and all of this is to say that it is, by all you say, placed rightly and justly in yourself. You deserve to shine brightly!!


----------



## Spindrift

I thought there were only three cookies left, but there are four!


----------



## tea111red

Just Lurking said:


> If you're talking about that "Losing my best friend" thread, then I think you need to look at the time stamps again.
> 
> That was in reference to a Facebook post with someone going on and on about how they lost their "sister", and then at the bottom of the post is a picture of a dog. I mean, really, I'm reading this as if they just lost their SISTER, and it turns out to be their DOG... Yeah, that's going to get some mixed reactions.


lol, i understand what you're talking about here.....


----------



## Spindrift

I'm starting to think that this "Wu-Tang Clan" may not be an Asian organisation at all.


----------



## SparklingWater

so, newly stressed again. sigh. these are the times when i realize how fragile sanity truly is. looking at you life. bish. will rise to the occasion as always. not happy about it though. hmmmph.

eta- forget rising to the occasion. how about i eat instead. yay inadequate coping skills!!!!


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wonder what would happen if you fill a balloon with jelly (by putting the mixture in it to set) and then throw it.


----------



## forever in flux

Mc Borg said:


> Phenibut and Monster. @[email protected]


Woah!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Silent Memory said:


> I wonder what would happen if you fill a balloon with jelly (by putting the mixture in it to set) and then throw it.


This... :lol


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Memories of Silence

SamanthaStrange said:


> This... :lol


Thanks.  It's good I'm not the only one who thought about that.


----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> Phenibut and Monster. @[email protected]


:grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm a nut... I'm a nut...


----------



## SparklingWater

I don't believe in coincidences.


----------



## forever in flux

realisticandhopeful said:


> I don't believe in coincidences.


What do you mean by that? Synchronicity?


----------



## SparklingWater

Nah was referring to something specific in my life lol. I do believe in coincidences. But sometimes pple try to pretend things just happen and it's like, um I can put 2+2 together.


----------



## Humesday

sweet, sweet benzos


----------



## tehuti88

Another blue screen. All I was doing was scrolling slowly down a thread to read a post. Not even any videos on the page or anything.


----------



## tehuti88

Again, it seems to have been "Movies & TV" that was responsible for this blue screen (though it says Windows crashed one minute before Movies & TV did).

Again, I wasn't even using that app, _there wasn't even a ****ing video on the page_.


----------



## tehuti88

This is three times Windows crashed today alone, according to the Reliability Monitor.

Thanks so much, ****ing Creators Update. I didn't even need to get a virus/malware this time. After a year of perfect functioning, you've ****ed up my entire computer.


----------



## AngstyTeenager

I'm nervous about starting college. Although I have learned from my mistakes, I am afraid to fail yet again - I don't want to be a failure my entire life. :-(


----------



## Act to fall

tehuti88 said:


> This is three times Windows crashed today alone, according to the Reliability Monitor.
> 
> Thanks so much, ****ing Creators Update. I didn't even need to get a virus/malware this time. After a year of perfect functioning, you've ****ed up my entire computer.


My computer stopped doing those rapid popups after I installed the creator update. I don't know why things are going so poorly for yours, is it a very old computer?


----------



## catcharay

I hate bureaucracy, there's no compassion. The world seems glum indeed.

Backwards culture and distrust. I want to move.


----------



## SplendidBob

Spindrift said:


> I thought there were only three cookies left, but there are four!


Almost relevant clip


----------



## forever in flux

@splendidbob I haven't seen that in years  do you like Adam&Joe? You remind me of Adam Buxton, more in writing but you also look a little like him


----------



## tehuti88

And yet another blue screen. Movies & TV yet again. Wasn't even using it.



Act to fall said:


> My computer stopped doing those rapid popups after I installed the creator update. I don't know why things are going so poorly for yours, is it a very old computer?


Less than a year old. Worked perfectly before this update.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> And yet another blue screen. Movies & TV yet again. Wasn't even using it.


If you don't use the movies and tv app at all, you can uninstall it...

https://www.howtogeek.com/224798/ho...-10s-built-in-apps-and-how-to-reinstall-them/

ETA: I uninstalled it from my laptop (along with several other apps listed on that website) and I can still watch YouTube, etc. in case you're worried about that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That when I wasn't looking a bunch of women looked at me. When I looked in their direction they looked away. When I wasn't looking they looked again.

I can never understand why women do that to me. Makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## forever in flux

ANX1 said:


> That when I wasn't looking a bunch of women looked at me. When I looked in their direction they looked away. When I wasn't looking they looked again.
> 
> I can never understand why women do that to me. Makes me feel uncomfortable.


All they want is our bodies... Shallow women like those make me sick! Why can't they appreciate my personality alongside my incredibly beautiful body?


----------



## Dissonance

What the hell is with like half the population of SAS being mods?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

7 mods is not half the SAS population, lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

forever in flux said:


> All they want is our bodies... Shallow women like those make me sick! Why can't they appreciate my personality alongside my incredibly beautiful body?


They were looking at my head. I feel like there is something wrong which make me anxious.


----------



## thatsher

how amazing these people in my life are. they make me forget about everything. I'm genuienly happy. 
''


----------



## SparklingWater

tired but not going to sleep cause someone told me to. maturity of 12 yr old sometimes.


----------



## forever in flux

ANX1 said:


> They were looking at my head. I feel like there is something wrong which make me anxious.


There's nothing wrong with being sexy, trust me


----------



## SparklingWater

mind you know better than to wander and def not over there. get back over here rn. smh


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if there's been any one else since me. I'm easily replaced.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

forever in flux said:


> There's nothing wrong with being sexy, trust me


I doubt I'm that.  :grin2:

But thank you for your kind words.


----------



## forever in flux

realisticandhopeful said:


> mind you know better than to wander and def not over there. get back over here rn. smh


Why aren't you in bed yet?


----------



## Kevin001

So she said she broke up with him but they are holding hands......mmmmmk.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

I want to talk, but I bet I'll regret it.


----------



## Visionary

I'm thirsty, but I don't want water, I see this orange soda... God I've gained so much weight, but god orange soda taste really good. **** it, I'm having orange soda.


----------



## Kevin001

Visionary said:


> I'm thirsty, but I don't want water, I see this orange soda... God I've gained so much weight, but god orange soda taste really good. **** it, I'm having orange soda.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I wonder if there's been any one else since me. I'm easily replaced.


 :hug


----------



## 2Milk

I've been feeling really happy, and feeling really good about myself during the past 3 days, but I'm kind of worried that tomorrow (when I have to work) my streak of happiness will be ruined. I'm feeling a little anxious already.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Silent Memory said:


> I wonder what would happen if you fill a balloon with jelly (by putting the mixture in it to set) and then throw it.


 Probably depends on where/how it lands. If it hit a wall it would probably sound like you threw a ball of dough. I personally have a fondness for the "raw chicken landing on a concrete floor" sound myself.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

At 10:32+.

Ok, we get that you are playing hard to get.  :grin2:

Look to your right mate.  :grin2:

Maybe you think the opposition sent  over to put you off your game, right? :lol


----------



## tea111red

how do i acquire extreme energy and endurance now


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tea111red

I believe eat right foods, drink correct drinks (or water), at least 8 or more hours continuous sleep.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> @tea111red
> 
> I believe eat right foods, drink correct drinks (or water), at least 8 or more hours continuous sleep.


nah.

i need supernatural help or something.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> nah.
> 
> i need supernatural help or something.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


>


thank you for continuing to try to help...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> thank you for continuing to try to help...


You're welcome. 

When give men a problem, they try to fix it. Just the way men are. :stu :grin2:


----------



## SparklingWater

forever in flux said:


> Why aren't you in bed yet?


My mind was busy being a butt(aka torturing me.):frown2:

I told someone i was an adorb tortoise yesterday. Are we related?

Btw I really like your username.:wink2:


----------



## Crisigv

I don't really enjoy being yelled at in the morning, only because I'm practicing good hygiene. I wake up early just to get the bathroom, and sacrifice sleep. And then I have to pay for you waking up late. Not how I want to start the day, when I'm going to have to deal with stupid customers. No wonder I have no patience right from the beginning.


----------



## Kevin001

My mustache is always uneven....oh well.


----------



## mt moyt

why is everything so expensive


----------



## Lohikaarme

I slept on my shoulder wrong all night... feels dislocated now


----------



## forever in flux

realisticandhopeful said:


> My mind was busy being a butt(aka torturing me.):frown2:
> 
> I told someone i was an adorb tortoise yesterday. Are we related?
> 
> Btw I really like your username.:wink2:


Oh right, sorry to hear that.

What's an adorb tortoise?

Related? Perhaps... I think we might be kindred spirits, you're on a similar path to me and I'm a fan of your work 

Thanks :blush it's very much related to mindfulness and the self as an everchanging process


----------



## SparklingWater

forever in flux said:


> Oh right, sorry to hear that.
> 
> What's an adorb tortoise?
> 
> Related? Perhaps... I think we might be kindred spirits, you're on a similar path to me and I'm a fan of your work
> 
> Thanks :blush it's very much related to mindfulness and the self as an everchanging process


Lol an adorable tortoise, tis why we're related.

Oh thanks a fan, nice! If I ever get a second one we can throw a party hehe.

Well there are def quite a few of us on here that are really working on this SA stuff. It's hell but we can definitely get through it. Wish you luck, hope it's going well.

Oh yea, mindfulness is the most useful tool, imo, but it's been a struggle to practice and apply it to daily living. I have gotten a bit better though. Something that came to mind recently is is it happening right in front of me? Can i sense it right now? If not, i'm caught up in thoughts or feelings. It's definitely been helping pull me right back to the present. See if helps you.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh. Thoroughly freaked out right now.

Also, this food is amazing hehe.


----------



## firestar

My impatience is getting the better of me. This has happened before. I get impatient while waiting for things to move forward. I brood. I get frustrated and silently rage, and then I get depressed and want to give up. 

I hate this. Do you know how heavy a jar is? Depends on how long you hold it. I've been dealing with this for a long, long time.


----------



## forever in flux

Discovered the '18+ Adults Only' subforum on SAS earlier after my thread was moved there.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f321/

Wow... there are some kinky social phobics on here
:whip :spank 

It's the most amusing section of SAS, I was laughing out loud reading through the threads, some funny ****ers on this forum :lol


----------



## Spindrift

I think YouTube wiped my playlists. What fun.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So my brother asks to read the perks of being a wallflower because he knows I have a copy, but I'm struggling to find it so empty out the whole of my book cupboard which I never go into, and I found this book I seriously do not remember even buying:










I'm pretty sure I didn't, maybe it came with another book I bought? But that doesn't make sense so I guess I did. It seems like the kind of thing I might have bought at some point though, but at the same time no?

Then my brother comes back in and is like

'what the **** Yaoi **** did I just walk in on? :lol'

I still can't find the perks of being a wallflower, where the **** did it go? I hope I didn't lose it at uni, I think I might have brought it with me because I was reading it a lot over and over again just before.

Lots of Peter Pan stuff.. That makes sense.

I think the book I'm looking for is in another castle cupboard.

Random circuit board...

It was in the tower thing by my bed all along -__- I swear I searched through all that.


----------



## SparklingWater

Mmm yum strawberry banana yogurt.

Very interested in how this will unfold. I know when a woman is making a move.

About to watch this press conference from the trump. Pretty sure we know the outcome. Hope to be shocked. But already braced to be disappointed. Ugh.

Integrity doesn't require a show or pple to be impressed. Everyone can disagree with me, but when I know I'm right, I don't need to convince anyone else. 

Don't feel like making this drive tomorrow. Bleh.

Need a massage, neck has been killing me. It's stress of tight deadline.


----------



## SparklingWater

Omg, how many edits is too many? Wish I screenshot every time saw an edit. What in the world??? Stand by everything I said, will in 5 years lol. No edits. 

John Goodman is a national treasure!

So happy to have plenty of House of Cards to watch.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol when this is finished it's going to be the most pretentious thing I've ever done ahaha.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

realisticandhopeful said:


> John Goodman is a national treasure!


You're out of your element, Donnie!



> So happy to have plenty of House of Cards to watch.


Me too! Though I miss the hotties, aka Zoe Barnes and Rachel Posner.


----------



## Shylife2017

Winds said:


> I like the way you look at me
> I like the time we spend baby
> I like what we have grown to be


lol Sammie?!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*Crisigv*

 :hug

@*firestar*

 :hug

@*Humesday*


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Part of me envies people who abuse drugs, because I don't have that option.


----------



## thatsher

I pushed myself to drop 90% of my friends. I'm bonding with so many new people, I spent so much time with them this week, it's crazy.. I feel like they my people were not good for me. I always had the urge to drop them but I would take them back again and again. Even though I still love those people, it's better this way.


----------



## tehuti88

*Google "hitman" to look up some terminology for a story I'm writing*
*get irked sifting through results for the game/movie*
*am taken to the Wikipedia page on "Contract killing"*
*get sidetracked for a while reading about Woody Harrelson's father*
*read the "Contract killing" section on "Perpetrators" and "Victims"*



> *Perpetrators*
> Benjamin Siegel, a Jewish hitman who headed the Bugs and Meyer Mob and was a hitman for Murder, Inc. Siegel was also the Italian mob's main hitman during Prohibition.
> 
> *Victims*
> Benjamin Siegel, Las Vegas mob boss and Flamingo Hotel owner, killed by unknown assailants in 1947.


*_juuuuuuust_ make sure they're the same Bugsy Siegel* *like there's going to be more than one Bugsy Siegel*
*yep, same guy* *duh*
*feel an odd sense of irony*

...

*run out of time for writing the story* :roll


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> Part of me envies people who abuse drugs, because I don't have that option.


Why don't you have that option?


----------



## crimeclub

It pisses me off when major news channels spend time covering trivial stuff like Trump tweeting "covfefe", they should leave that to the internet to talk about, it's just distracting, how about, around the same time...him speaking for all of America that we should be ignorant to something like climate change? _Just because our president isn't professional it doesn't mean you're allowed to be too._


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Biggest waste of damn time ever. Disassembled the clutch cable, put some silicon down the tube before putting it back together and realising it made **** all difference to the clutch lever action, so I take it apart again and empty more silicon down it, put it back together and it's slightly better only this time I have a puddle of silicon underneath the bike.. This always happens when I do things. Other problems exist that stop normal procedures from working as they should. It just makes the whole process so annoying.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

crimeclub said:


> It pisses me off when major news channels spend time covering trivial stuff like Trump tweeting "covfefe", they should leave that to the internet to talk about, it's just distracting, how about, around the same time...him speaking for all of America that we should be ignorant to something like climate change? _Just because our president isn't professional it doesn't mean you're allowed to be too._


Just had this argument with my old man in the car ride home from the motorcycle store. Why do the older generations keep pretending as though the economy is more important than the environment which supports it and allows it to exist in the first place?

And yet when you try to point this out they immediately get defensive, try to assassinate your character and call you a hypocrite for being a part of a system you never had any choice over to begin with. Apparently as young people we have to earn the right to have an opinion on anything, whereas older conservatives don't have to because the system in which we live largely reflects their values..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> Why don't you have that option?


I think if you start doing that you need to be really in control of your life to start with (besides emotional stuff I guess,) have a lot of money etc. You'll still usually end up completely ****ed up either way obviously, but yeah.

I mean technically, it's always an option, but not one I'm willing to pursue.


----------



## CNikki

Thinking about everything that I'm not sure as to whether if I should sleep it off or not. Need to prepare myself for the upcoming week.


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think if you start doing that you need to be really in control of your life to start with (besides emotional stuff I guess,) have a lot of money etc. You'll still usually end up completely ****ed up either way obviously, but yeah.
> 
> I mean technically, it's always an option, but not one I'm willing to pursue.


I doubt they have that much control of their life. Women just end up selling their bodies to pay for the drugs. Men steal I think.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

ugh I just want good news from the doctor today.


----------



## Spindrift

I'm not as freaked out as I should be. Funnily enough, that realisation is starting to freak me out.


----------



## Blue Dino

I can hear the neighborhood cat meowing again outside, probably wandering around. And I just happen to be eating a tuna dip right now with triscuits.


----------



## SparklingWater

All my features are so skewed by fat. Bleh. All those gorgeous women and handsome men have sharp, defined features. Man fat can just ruin you. Looks fade, so doesn't matter long term but man talk about letting myself down.

Odd the thing I've said I've been wanting, when seen in another person, the way I assume I seem (possibly incorrectly, I have a tendency to **** on myself,) I was not attracted and turned off when you'd think I'd be chomping at the bit with interest. Hmmm

The only thing that ever annoys me is when pple are being ****ty, cruel or condescending. I've been experimenting with not just smh and head moving on, but actually saying something. It's only happened a few times, but I've been very happy each time. Not like I'm going around calling pple names or picking on pple, just saying something when stuff is obvs ****ty. Def good skill to have as long as always quick to apologize if wrong. But feels so good to feel backbone strengthening when you're right and won't back down. Most of the time, it's not worth bothering with, but feels good to know you can stand up when you need to. Nice practice.

Man can they drag out stories for weeks and weeks.

And ofc we pulled out of PCA, just like TPP. No surprises there.

Today should be very interesting. Ugh terrified to let myself down.

This month will be scary and likely pivotal.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Feeling lonely.


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> Part of me envies people who abuse drugs, because I don't have that option.


Me too, tbh. But not drugs, my brain is psychedelic enough. Besides, alcohol is the drug of choice for writers. But who can afford booze in these straightened times?


----------



## SparklingWater

What to do, what to do? Sigh.

Super sick of my life and done with pple. when finally able will hide in my own home and won't communicate with anyone. one day when autopay empties my bank account a bill collector will finally get upset. my house will be foreclosed on when they come to take it they'll only find my bones cause all my animals will have eaten my body. Such is life lol. Obvs ****ty mood realistic is obvious.


----------



## Just Lurking

tea111red said:


> i need supernatural help or something.


If you find any such help, let me know, please.


----------



## SparklingWater

Like I said done with pple. Even when you trust they can accuse and treat you like ****. Anyway done with site too. Need to focus on life. Upside least she showed back up and will pick up pieces. Bye all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> I doubt they have that much control of their life. Women just end up selling their bodies to pay for the drugs. Men steal I think.


Yeah I know, I think I was more thinking about the people that somehow manage to remain not homeless, and have enough money to support their chemical 'coping mechanism.' That wouldn't be me for sure.



truant said:


> Me too, tbh. But not drugs, my brain is psychedelic enough. Besides, alcohol is the drug of choice for writers. But who can afford booze in these straightened times?


Alcohol could work too, but I think mushrooms or something might be the way to go for me. Also someone posted this on sas recently and I thought this was pretty interesting:






I think I'd be too worried about having a bad trip really, my dad (claims,) that his drink was spiked once with some kind of hallucinogenic. I think there was a trend of that happening to some people in the past, so he might not have been lying. And he said he felt like his cupboard was trying to eat him. That sounds like something that would happen to me if I tried lol...


----------



## tehuti88

My mother and I had Sausage McMuffins with Egg and on both of them they forgot the egg, WTF. :| This is right up there with the time we went to Burger King and they were out of hamburger, except that was ironically funny and this was just annoying.


----------



## Winds

Shylife2017 said:


> lol Sammie?!


Haha yep. That song was stuck in my head a few days ago.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> My mother and I had Sausage McMuffins with Egg and on both of them they forgot the egg, WTF. :| This is right up there with the time we went to Burger King and they were out of hamburger, except that was ironically funny and this was just annoying.


 Although I really hate most of McD's food (used to work there) I have to admit I sort of liked a lot of their breakfast stuff even though it's probably horrible for you. I really liked the egg and cheese biscuit and all of the bagels (don't know if they still have them). The McGriddle with the bacon on it (don't remember what it was called) was really good too.


----------



## slyfox

tehuti88 said:


> My mother and I had Sausage McMuffins with Egg and on both of them they forgot the egg, WTF. :| This is right up there with the time we went to Burger King and they were out of hamburger, except that was ironically funny and this was just annoying.


Had this happen recently but with McGriddles. Did you use the drive-thru? I used the drive-thru when I had this happen so I'm guessing they may have misunderstood. Would think I would've noticed it being wrong on the screen though.


----------



## slyfox

WillYouStopDave said:


> Although I really hate most of McD's food (used to work there) I have to admit I sort of liked a lot of their breakfast stuff even though it's probably horrible for you. I really liked the egg and cheese biscuit and all of the bagels (don't know if they still have them). The McGriddle with the bacon on it (don't remember what it was called) was really good too.


Used to really love their breakfast food. I still eat it sometimes, but don't seem to crave it as much. Breakfast definitely is my favorite part of their menu. Sometimes I'll eat a grilled chicken sandwich or a double cheeseburger. Would eat the grilled chicken more often, but I usually don't because of the price. Used to really love their chicken nuggets, but rarely eat them nowadays.


----------



## Shylife2017

Winds said:


> Shylife2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol Sammie?!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yep. That song was stuck in my head a few days ago.
Click to expand...

I loved that song!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

realisticandhopeful said:


> Like I said done with pple. Even when you trust they can accuse and treat you like ****. Anyway done with site too. Need to focus on life. Upside least she showed back up and will pick up pieces. Bye all.


Bye for now. I hope you feel better after a rest from the site. :hug


----------



## Humesday

benzos, benzos, benzos, benzos 

I LOVE BENZOS!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's not like I ever escalate my dose. These benzophobic doctors are so cruel to deny me my precious benzos.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's so hard to get it all together and keep it that way


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> Alcohol could work too, but I think mushrooms or something might be the way to go for me. Also someone posted this on sas recently and I thought this was pretty interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd be too worried about having a bad trip really, my dad (claims,) that his drink was spiked once with some kind of hallucinogenic. I think there was a trend of that happening to some people in the past, so he might not have been lying. And he said he felt like his cupboard was trying to eat him. That sounds like something that would happen to me if I tried lol...


The last time I did weed (cookie) I had a psychotic episode. It was like time "broke up", so each moment I would "come to" not remembering what had just happened in the last moment. I didn't have time to remember who or where I was. I also lost voluntary control over my actions; by the time I'd "come back", I'd already be forgetting again; but I was still acting, so it felt like all my actions were taking place during the time I was blacked out (even though the blackouts were infinitely small slices of time). I was pacing back and forth, and every time I'd "come back" I'd think: "Did I just kill someone?" and feel horrified. I also remember being really worried that I'd mutilate myself with scissors. I kept checking to make sure I was intact. It was really terrifying. It was like dying and coming back over and over and over again for hours. Worst experience of my life. And ever since then my other schizo tendencies have been worse. Just the feelings of weirdness, not being myself, not recognizing myself in the mirror, unreality, hallucinations, mental "rushing", etc. Schizophrenia runs in my family, and there's considerable evidence that stuff like weed can trigger full-blown schizo in people who are prone to it, so nope ... drugs are definitely out for me. Besides, my imagination is already so crazy I feel like I don't really need it.


----------



## Spindrift

You are one of the most simpleminded people I've ever come across. It's a wonder you haven't nominated yourself for a Darwin Award yet; although, I guess there's still time.


----------



## tehuti88

Another blue screen. :sigh No apparent cause this time, either; no errors with Movies & TV.


----------



## Winds

Shylife2017 said:


> I loved that song!


Yeah it was awesome. Lame but cool at the same time.






Meet me at the Finish Line so I can tell you one more time... Wow. An elementary school classic for me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Spindrift said:


> You are one of the most simpleminded people I've ever come across. It's a wonder you haven't nominated yourself for a Darwin Award yet; although, I guess there's still time.


WTF? :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A warm female body to enjoy a hug and a kiss with...













Or death. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## CNikki

Done trying to compromise and seek the benefit of the doubt in certain individuals. If I have to act like a cold b*tch then that's what I will do with no problem.

And I'm still depressed over circumstantial/existential BS.


----------



## Crisigv

Dying


----------



## Spindrift

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> WTF? :lol


Calm blue ocean, calm blue ocean.


----------



## ShySouth

How desperately I want to move. Living here depresses me. Took a Xanax.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@iAmCodeMonkey

I hope that a hug and kiss with the one that he loves, happens for this lovely man. 

@CNikki

 :hug

@Crisigv

 :hug


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@ANX1

Meh. At least free porn does not cost me any money. Dates, on the other hand, do. :lol


----------



## Spindrift

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Meh. At least free porn does not cost me any money. Dates, on the other hand, do. :lol


At least they're on the _other_ hand. Phew. :lol


----------



## fluorish

Regretting my past.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@iAmCodeMonkey

But the fun you have on a date and the kiss at the end. :grin2:


----------



## tehuti88

truant said:


> The last time I did weed (cookie) I had a psychotic episode. It was like time "broke up", so each moment I would "come to" not remembering what had just happened in the last moment. I didn't have time to remember who or where I was. I also lost voluntary control over my actions; by the time I'd "come back", I'd already be forgetting again; but I was still acting, so it felt like all my actions were taking place during the time I was blacked out (even though the blackouts were infinitely small slices of time). I was pacing back and forth, and every time I'd "come back" I'd think: "Did I just kill someone?" and feel horrified. I also remember being really worried that I'd mutilate myself with scissors. I kept checking to make sure I was intact. It was really terrifying. It was like dying and coming back over and over and over again for hours. Worst experience of my life.


Weird, I went through something vaguely similar when I was coming to from anesthesia after my surgery. I don't even remember them administering it; my last conscious memory was of it being after 8am and I was leaning forward in this public area with lots of beds while they were trying to administer an epidural and they kept thumping on my lower spine and it was getting hard to breathe and I knew I was going to pass out...I probably did...then I was on my back and looking up toward light, and I felt like I was struggling to breathe and kept taking big gasping breaths, and I had this feeling of dragging myself up from a great depth--which I knew wasn't a physical location, but the state of being unconscious--but it felt physical, like I was pulling myself up through water, breath after breath, and it just went _on and on_, it felt like years were passing, and I was thinking, God, how long do I have to go through this, I can't keep this up forever, won't it ever end??...then I was awake in my own recovery room and I think it was around 11pm and they were telling me they'd been unable to give me the epidural, and somehow I learned that my surgery was over, and I was just so confused. :|

I was also in tachycardia the entire time, which had alarmed them so much that they delayed taking me to recovery for a few hours and forgot to inform my mother. I wonder if maybe that accounted for the breathless feeling while I was coming to.

I usually handle anesthesia well, just BAM I'm out and BAM I'm awake, so this time was strange. I can't properly describe how it went on and on and on but your description comes close. And yeah, it felt awful while it was happening...just this despair that it would never be over.


----------



## Flora20

I care too much and they don't care at all...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> The last time I did weed (cookie) I had a psychotic episode. It was like time "broke up", so each moment I would "come to" not remembering what had just happened in the last moment. I didn't have time to remember who or where I was. I also lost voluntary control over my actions; by the time I'd "come back", I'd already be forgetting again; but I was still acting, so it felt like all my actions were taking place during the time I was blacked out (even though the blackouts were infinitely small slices of time). I was pacing back and forth, and every time I'd "come back" I'd think: "Did I just kill someone?" and feel horrified. I also remember being really worried that I'd mutilate myself with scissors. I kept checking to make sure I was intact. It was really terrifying. It was like dying and coming back over and over and over again for hours. Worst experience of my life. And ever since then my other schizo tendencies have been worse. Just the feelings of weirdness, not being myself, not recognizing myself in the mirror, unreality, hallucinations, mental "rushing", etc. Schizophrenia runs in my family, and there's considerable evidence that stuff like weed can trigger full-blown schizo in people who are prone to it, so nope ... drugs are definitely out for me. Besides, my imagination is already so crazy I feel like I don't really need it.


Damn, that does sound like a bad reaction. I did hear that before, that it can trigger schizophrenia in people who are susceptible to it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ANX1 said:


> @iAmCodeMonkey
> 
> But the fun you have on a date and the kiss at the end. :grin2:


"Sigh"


----------



## 2Milk

God, I'm so freaking cringy. Someone shoot me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Flora20

 :hug

@iAmCodeMonkey

I know that feeling.


----------



## truant

tehuti88 said:


> Weird, I went through something vaguely similar when I was coming to from anesthesia after my surgery. I don't even remember them administering it; my last conscious memory was of it being after 8am and I was leaning forward in this public area with lots of beds while they were trying to administer an epidural and they kept thumping on my lower spine and it was getting hard to breathe and I knew I was going to pass out...I probably did...then I was on my back and looking up toward light, and I felt like I was struggling to breathe and kept taking big gasping breaths, and I had this feeling of dragging myself up from a great depth--which I knew wasn't a physical location, but the state of being unconscious--but it felt physical, like I was pulling myself up through water, breath after breath, and it just went _on and on_, it felt like years were passing, and I was thinking, God, how long do I have to go through this, I can't keep this up forever, won't it ever end??...then I was awake in my own recovery room and I think it was around 11pm and they were telling me they'd been unable to give me the epidural, and somehow I learned that my surgery was over, and I was just so confused. :|
> 
> I was also in tachycardia the entire time, which had alarmed them so much that they delayed taking me to recovery for a few hours and forgot to inform my mother. I wonder if maybe that accounted for the breathless feeling while I was coming to.
> 
> I usually handle anesthesia well, just BAM I'm out and BAM I'm awake, so this time was strange. I can't properly describe how it went on and on and on but your description comes close. And yeah, it felt awful while it was happening...just this despair that it would never be over.


Yeah, that doesn't sound fun at all. I've only been under general anesthesia once, several years ago. I don't remember a thing about it. I slept like a baby. And as a lifelong insomniac, I will always remember that day fondly. 

But I had a problem _after_ I came out of anesthesia. I was already dressed and being wheeled out to the exit when I passed out in the chair. Apparently my blood pressure had fallen dangerously low and they had to revive me. When I came to, I looked around at everyone (my parents, sister, gf) and said: "Why so serious?" I had no idea what had happened. They were not impressed. Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Flora20 said:


> I care too much and they don't care at all...


I know the feeling.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I need to stop buying so many damn reverb pedals.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to finish this movie once and for all.


----------



## CNikki

Mix of anxiety and bouts of depression seeping in. This sucks ***.


----------



## Act to fall

In multiple threads the topic of discussion has changed to downplaying rape


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Act to fall said:


> In multiple threads the topic of discussion has changed to downplaying rape


WTF?


----------



## Humesday

What the hell good is shame in a culture that encourages and rewards shamelessness? We have the most shameless president. We have celebrities lacking all shame. Our culture celebrates shamelessness. And here I am stuck with shame holding me back. I have toxic shame in a culture that celebrates shamelessness. It's a cruel joke.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'd tell myself I have to stop being 'impulsive,' but we all know that's never going to happen so.

*watches world burn*


----------



## truant

I wonder how many fights I've unintentionally started on this forum? I need a counter or something. I'm pretty sure that number is larger than my friends list.


----------



## gthopia94

Time to start moving out. I'm tired of the same song & dance every ****ing day!


----------



## Crisigv

Wish I had something to do or at least someone to talk to. And maybe someone who won't tell me to go away. I'll most likely sit in this same spot and watch the sun go down.


----------



## Humesday

I wonder if the self-compassion movement will be viewed similarly as the self-esteem movement is now 20-30 years from now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

 :hug

You have us on here.


----------



## funnynihilist

I'm thinking about a lot of things but I don't really want to put it all on the internet.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> @Crisigv
> 
> :hug
> 
> You have us on here.


I didn't log on in over a week, after logging on and posting every day. No one noticed or cared. And I'm not asking anyone to, but I know where I don't fit in.


----------



## AngstyTeenager

I feel zombified. I want to grow as a person, but it's difficult when I lack motivation and I'm constantly anxious. I wish I could just move on from the past.


----------



## TryingMara

This is whole situation is incredibly unhealthy. There is never a way out. I feel so trapped and it is destroying me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

I did notice the good bye post a while after you logged off (I wish I noticed it earlier), and it worried me considering the mood you were in. I wasn't sure what to do or say or how to contact you if you are not on the forum to check if you are ok. 

It does worry me seeing people get upset, then logging off, as not sure how to check on them.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@AngstyTeenager



@TryingMara

 :hug


----------



## funnynihilist

Crisigv said:


> I didn't log on in over a week, after logging on and posting every day. No one noticed or cared. And I'm not asking anyone to, but I know where I don't fit in.


I actually deleted tapatalk from my phone last week because I was spending a lot of time on this site basically talking to myself. Now I only get on here when I'm at my PC, which is only like every other day.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Crisigv said:


> I didn't log on in over a week, after logging on and posting every day. No one noticed or cared. And I'm not asking anyone to, but I know where I don't fit in.


I noticed.

But I also know how you feel, I feel like I don't fit in or belong anywhere either.


----------



## tehuti88

Now, two "hardware errors" that made Windows stop functioning properly. What's wrong with my hardware?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Now, two "hardware errors" that made Windows stop functioning properly. What's wrong with my hardware?


How old is your computer?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I believe that she is a loving person. I care about her a lot. She's on vacation, which is WONDERFUL. I hope she will have a good time. I've been worried about her, because there has been so much sadness in her life lately, and I hope this will be good for her soul. I think I'll miss her for this short time, but we're all okay.


You matter.


<3


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> How old is your computer?


Only about a year. It functioned perfectly until the Windows 10 Creators Update. :sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Only about a year. It functioned perfectly until the Windows 10 Creators Update. :sigh


Did you try rolling it back?



> To uninstall the Creators Update, go to Start > Settings and click on 'Update & security'. Click the Recovery link and then click on 'Get started' under 'Go back to the previous version of Windows 10.


https://betanews.com/2017/04/11/how-to-rollback-and-uninstall-windows-10-creators-update/


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> What's wrong with my hardware?


It's running Windows.

(I'd like to offer something helpful, but I really don't know. Any time I hear "Windows" or "Microsoft", my skin begins to crawl, my blood pressure rises, my irritability shoots up, and I lose the ability to think clearly.)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Now, two "hardware errors" that made Windows stop functioning properly. What's wrong with my hardware?


If has hardware problems, then you most likely need to update the drivers / software for the hardware to communicate with the operating system software in device manager.

The operating system should put I think was "!" in a yellow triangle symbol next to which hardware that needs to be updated in device manager. In device manager, once click on the "properties" in drop down menu when right click on selected hardware from memory (process to get to same feature sometimes changes with each version of operating system software), it should have a button to automatically update the software for you.

Search the Windows help with "device manager" for how to get to device manager if not sure how to in Windows 10. Sometimes Microsoft name device manager something different in each version / update of the software, which can make device manager hard to find.

General rule of thumb when doing operating system updates is you reinstall hardware software (latest version of drivers for the hardware from manufacturer of hardware website), reinstall software programs.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Only about a year. It functioned perfectly until the Windows 10 Creators Update. :sigh


If you tried updating drivers, at this point I think you're going to have to reformat it unfortunately (if there's no way you can uninstall the update.)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I didn't know about the big event until three weeks before it happened, so problems didn't have to do with it. They started long before I knew. I've known about the big event since three weeks before it happened, so you can stop dropping hints. As a matter of fact, I remember the date (yep) and his name. This is also not the problem. I'm pretty sure problems started about May 2015, which predates someone else's entry into _my_ world (at least), so you can guarantee it has nothing to do with her. Thanks for spinning yarns and creating havoc though.

So there you have it.


----------



## thatsher

I am so blessed. I am one lucky person.


----------



## estse

Oh frig, the sadness. It's inescapable and suffocating. I'm a little *****, so please kill me please. I know the fault is my own.


----------



## AffinityWing

I'm tired of this household with violent arguing all the time (Though no matter how much it scares me, I feel I have to force myself to listen to it because I'm afraid someone could get hurt.) and where I've always been disrespected and verbally demeaned. I constantly fantasize moving out now and no matter how much more of an unpleasant situation it may be, am actually craving to go into dorm life at this moment. As long as I don't have to look back, ever again. I've been told so many things over the past few years - "May god kill you", "No one wants you in this house. You ruined Christmas for everyone" (with a smile, right after what one of my most favorite times of the year), called stupid/lazy/good-for-nothing/etc. on a constant basis, You are a damnation (Today), etc. etc. And yet all this time I've endured because I know I've had the fortune to never be physically abused, and because when she wouldn't be mean I would and still am just as kind in turn. Also because when she wasn't, I would be just as vicious in turn. But as long as I continue to live here, nothing seems to help stop the hurt from it. And I scared myself today once again that I'm becoming just as much as a monster as she's tended to turn into.


----------



## Squirrelevant

There seems to be some mysterious jumbling of egotism and humility that I need to attain.


----------



## ShadowOne

i should shower but i dont friggen feel like it

hurumph


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> Did you try rolling it back?
> 
> https://betanews.com/2017/04/11/how-to-rollback-and-uninstall-windows-10-creators-update/


For some reason, that option doesn't show up on my computer. 



tehuti88 said:


> Guess what? Under "Recovery"..._there IS no option to "Go back to a previous version of Windows 10."_ All that's available is "Reset this PC," "Advanced startup," "More recovery options" (nope, it isn't there either, just how to start with a clean installation of Windows), "Have a question?" (you bet I have ****ing questions), and "Make Windows better" (HA!).


(The language and sarcasm in that isn't aimed at you, BTW, just referencing a previous post since I'm not on my laptop at the moment and can't see the available options.)


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> If you tried updating drivers, at this point I think you're going to have to reformat it unfortunately (if there's no way you can uninstall the update.)


I ended up not updating it, because even though the date given on the driver is last year, I noticed in the changes the Creators Update did to my system that there was an update to that particular driver. So it's probably already updated, though I'm not positive.

I'm just too dumb to fix any of this on my own. ;_; Once a site event I'm participating in is over, I'll probably be taking it to a PC doctor and seeing if she can fix it, even though she was unable to fix my other computer when it got infected. If she's even still in business. :/ I also need to find a way to stop it from just installing the update again, since I don't think I can opt out of it. (Most online articles giving instructions on delaying the update seem to have been written a couple of months ago before the final rollout, and I don't think people can easily opt out anymore.)
@Just Lurking and @ANX1 ...the really frustrating thing was I had no real issue with Win10 before this! :/ (It took getting used to, but worked fine.) Go figure Microsoft would ruin something that's actually okay. :roll

I don't trust myself to make the proper fixes, if there are any, without messing it up further. I have recovery disks I made several weeks before the update...don't want to do that on my own, though.


----------



## ShadowOne

part of me wishes i could still use anger to deal with aloneness. I feel like i coped with it better in high school and college because of it. I wasn't angry at other people, but just in general. I had a more "idgaf" attitude

now i give too many ****s and im not really angry much. some music taps into that part of my brain and it feels like a rare feeling nowadays


----------



## Red October

Tomorrow is Monday... :serious:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

Oh, ok.


----------



## mt moyt

whats the name of the rap song where it starts off with a radio segment reporting something about armed men?? i can just about hear it in my mind, but i can't find it...

new shoes coming today :')


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> For some reason, that option doesn't show up on my computer.
> 
> (The language and sarcasm in that isn't aimed at you, BTW, just referencing a previous post since I'm not on my laptop at the moment and can't see the available options.)


Oh. Sorry I missed you saying that before. I'm a little slow. :hide


----------



## Lunarlauncher

What am I thinking about right now? The future, having friends who respect me as person, having friends who understand my anxiety issues, having friends who accept my flaws & meeting someone I can settle down with who accepts me for the above


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can hear my brother and dad debating the election on the phone and really not in the mood today, nope tm.


----------



## Overdrive

@tehuti88

You know to format a computer ?
Would be the best option for you.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can her my brother and dad debating the election on the phone and really not in the mood today, nope tm.


 Are they having a shouting match or is it just the whole idea of British politics being annoying to you at the moment?

I have a vague equivalent right now, with my brother thinking about voting Conservative and my dad being a Welsh guy who grew up in a poor former mining town - so a little bit of friction as you can imagine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Paper Samurai said:


> Are they having a shouting match or is it just the whole idea of British politics being annoying to you at the moment?
> 
> I have a vague equivalent right now, with my brother thinking about voting Conservative and my dad being a Welsh guy who grew up in a poor former mining town - so a little bit of friction as you can imagine.


I wouldn't say they were shouting but arguing quite a bit yeah, but I'm sort of lacking energy right now lol so I was just like 'ah hell no' he mostly wanted to talk about terrorism, and whatever Theresa May is doing with the internet (that I still haven't had the opportunity to look into properly, but I did hear vaguely about it,) and just general censorship of society to keep things safe and I ended up somehow arguing for a more libertarian outlook... I managed to control the conversation going too far into discussing Trump and jobs, by transferring the topic to robots/automation and their current and future potential impact on society, that's what I do now lol if I don't feel like getting into a long heated debate that will go no where. It's kind of weird because for years me and my dad would argue like from when I was in my early teen years upwards about political stuff, and my brother was always very apolitical, but over the last year or so he's become more concerned with politics. But my dad is quite pro conservatives, my brother I don't know but he's voted labour. Kind of funny really we all voted for different parties, though I think my views are more or less in line with my brothers.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Between my internet going down, and this site's server going down responding to quotes has become a much more time consuming task..


----------



## Act to fall

Persephone The Dread said:


> Between my internet going down, and* this site's server going down *responding to quotes has become a much more time consuming task..


Ah, that was very confusing just now


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why does this website keep freezing up for no apparent reason? :blank


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why does this website keep freezing up for no apparent reason? :blank


Too much traffic


----------



## mt moyt

i think its a hip hop skit, and it has a line something like: 'police are looking for 2 unidentified gunmen....'. but it may not even be a hip hop song at all.....


----------



## Kevin001

I hope he shows soon......I'm not trying to get interrupted during the game.


----------



## shyvr6

I'm watching BTTF3 at the standoff part between Marty and Buford Tannen and thinking how lucky Marty was that Buford didn't shoot him in the head or any other body part that wasn't covered by that metal furnace door. Might've been a different outcome if it happened.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My left ear is ringing again. Man, I gotta save up for hearing aids.


----------



## Amphoteric

I am a bit hyped about this, the cast seems great. Kenneth Branagh as Poirot though, we'll see how that goes!


----------



## firestar

Things I know that I secretly wish I didn't. Things that I should tell people but I can't. Things that terrify my inner child.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Dreams should stay in the dream realm.


----------



## TounRinku

I'm super anxious right now because I have so much to do this week, there is a lot on my mind... and I actually can't concentrate on my job, lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

Reading the titles of some threads or usernames can make me get a song in my head if there is one that has that name, even if I haven't heard it for a while.


----------



## Crisigv

I deserve better, but I don't know how to give myself a better life. I thought I would be understood, but I guess not. I'm just replaceable, to everyone. My family will forget me too. I deserve better.


----------



## komorikun

victim complexes and paranoia.


----------



## SplendidBob

Bird just smashed into my window . Was on the roof, slightly twitched a bit and then looked around a bit stunned and flew off .


----------



## komorikun

splendidbob said:


> Bird just smashed into my window . Was on the roof, slightly twitched a bit and then looked around a bit stunned and flew off .


Maybe you need to make the window more dirty.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...01534b1e132_story.html?utm_term=.113924b61120

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/15/nyregion/making-new-yorks-glass-buildings-safer-for-birds.html


----------



## SplendidBob

komorikun said:


> Maybe you need to make the window more dirty.
> 
> Impossible
> 
> Actually it's weird because the blind is halfway down. I suspect (since there is a big mirror on the opposite side of the room) the bird just saw the sky in the mirror.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

I'm thinking this forum needs less threads about people consoling themselves (you know what I mean).


----------



## Just Lurking

I probably would have been better off in a more introverted culture.

I am what would be described as "low energy", and that's burdensome in this society. If you're extroverted or high energy, then you're good to go. If you're not, then you're supposed to fake it. I'm tired of feeling like I need to fake it just to barely get by in this life.


----------



## Just Lurking

Oh my god, I really hope they didn't f*** up this referral...


----------



## komorikun

Just Lurking said:


> I probably would have been better off in a more introverted culture.
> 
> I am what would be described as "low energy", and that's burdensome in this society. If you're extroverted or high energy, then you're good to go. If you're not, then you're supposed to fake it. I'm tired of feeling like I need to fake it just to barely get by in this life.


I wonder if high energy introverts exist? I'm pretty sure I've met some low energy extroverts.


----------



## Just Lurking

komorikun said:


> I wonder if high energy introverts exist? I'm pretty sure I've met some low energy extroverts.


Or they may be adjusting their energy levels according to their circumstances. This site goes into the different types of energy and the importance of adjusting yourself according to the people around you.

I have to imagine it's easier for a high-energy person to fake low energy than it is for a low-energy person to fake high energy.

Like a battery, a full-powered battery doesn't have to use all its 'juice', but a low battery has only that much power to draw upon... It can't draw from nothing.



> Research shows that we like people whose behavior is similar to ours. Consequently, we dislike those who differ too much from us in how they behave. An important part of this behavior is your social energy. People who are socially successful are great at adjusting their social energy to the person they talk to.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Positive high social energy: Someone with high social energy is not afraid to talk with a loud voice and has a cheerful and confident appearance. At a party, the person with the highest positive energy easily becomes the center of attention.
> 
> Positive low social energy: This is what people usually call cool or pleasant. The person uses a calm voice and a laid-back body language. This is also the mode we often get into when we are in a safe environment with people we know.
> 
> Negative high social energy: The person might talk too fast and be unfocused. This could be because he or she gets stressed by the situation or just comes from another stressful situation, such as a hectic day at work.
> 
> Negative low social energy: The person is timid and quiet and can be mistaken for not liking the person he or she talks to. The low energy is often caused by nervousness, tiredness or irritation.


----------



## Shylife2017

Winds said:


> Shylife2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that song!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was awesome. Lame but cool at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet me at the Finish Line so I can tell you one more time... Wow. An elementary school classic for me.
Click to expand...

Lol such a classic. He performed this at a skating rink in my city one Saturday. All of the little girls, including me, were so hype.


----------



## Winds

Shylife2017 said:


> Lol such a classic. He performed this at a skating rink in my city one Saturday. All of the little girls, including me, were so hype.


Haha cool. I remember when it first came out you couldn't go to a skating rink or kids party/cookout without hearing it.


----------



## gthopia94

I think I'm going to create my own utopian bubble about now.


----------



## tehuti88

Another blue screen. -_-

This time it messed up my ad blocker, it was turned on but not blocking ads when I came back online. Had to re-download it to get it to work.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ f*** windows 10. I don't think mine has done that creators update, and now I don't ever want it to.


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ f*** windows 10. I don't think mine has done that creators update, and now I don't ever want it to.


If you can find any way to avoid it, I strongly recommend doing so. I haven't seen a single good thing about this update. :afr


----------



## gthopia94

Wondering how things would be different had I been able to confront my demons sooner.


----------



## Blue Dino

I know I am a true hipster when the last 19/20 songs I listened to, Shazam cannot identify.


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel like everything I'm doing is wrong. I'm approaching things at all the wrong angles. It's like throwing a ball to the side and saying "Good enough." I gotta fix that. Nature is about angles, right? Right angles?! Left?! Lateral. there you go. No angle. yay. My addiction to Coke will be my undoing tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Dryer not working right ugh.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Hm...*



SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ f*** windows 10. I don't think mine has done that creators update, and now I don't ever want it to.


I sincerely suggest you didn't commit to it, especially if your video card is NVIDIA.

It's been causing some issues with Firefox, which haven't been resolved yet.


----------



## funnynihilist

A women is enslaved by her need for validation.
A man is enslaved by his need for sex.
In the end none of us are truly free.


----------



## Dissonance

funnynihilist said:


> A women is enslaved by her need for validation.
> A man is enslaved by his need for sex.
> In the end none of us are truly free.


unless you're like me and live for other things.


----------



## funnynihilist

Dissonance said:


> unless you're like me and live for other things.


Well I meant in general women seem mostly motivated by validation and men seem motivated by sex and the two actually overlap when you think about it.


----------



## Dissonance

funnynihilist said:


> Well I meant in general women seem mostly motivated by validation and men seem motivated by sex and the two actually overlap when you think about it.


Yeah, most people live for validation of society, survival and procreation.


----------



## funnynihilist

"but to me she's just a German queen"


----------



## Just Lurking

Those dating site profiles where they have eight different pictures all with the same facial expression...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

how are all his videos so funny, this isn't even meant to be that funny a video, but it's still funny











'oh god why?' 'I just wanted to shoot things' :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just Lurking said:


> Those dating site profiles where they have eight different pictures all with the same facial expression...


I feel like that's some kind of ocd/perfectionist thing where they can't decide which is the best one and they notice tiny differences between them so they just throw them all up there.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Persephone The Dread said:


> how are all his videos so funny, this isn't even meant to be that funny a video, but it's still funny


You are way too nice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheInvisibleHand said:


> You are way too nice.












This one kills me:


----------



## MusicDays8

Work and how crazy it was today and the weekend and how I am really anxious about that. I am really not looking forward to the weekend at all.


----------



## Act to fall

A thread about sexual abuse victims, totally the right place for men to whine about how they can't get laid....


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Act to fall said:


> A thread about sexual abuse victims, totally the right place for men to whine about how they can't get laid....


Typical SAS though.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm sitting in my car in my garage, and it's on. I should shut the door.


----------



## Just Lurking

> I do not enjoy getting a message like this: "hey how r u" or "cuz u r a qt". Im not twelve years old.


But punctuation is optional.


----------



## tehuti88

Act to fall said:


> A thread about sexual abuse victims, totally the right place for men to whine about how they can't get laid....


I felt similarly, but didn't wish to derail it even further than it already was. It's weird what discussions will trigger that particular derailment, sometimes. :|

But yep...



SamanthaStrange said:


> Typical SAS though.


:ditto

...

Oh wow I should not have gone back and caught up on that thread. I can't believe a post I just read. uke


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Oh wow I should not have gone back and caught up on that thread. I can't believe a post I just read. uke


I know, I thought about quoting it but was like **** it. If you're that level of ignorant there's no point...


----------



## crimeclub

Trump praising Saudi Arabia for cracking down on nefarious dealings by ditching Qatar, ...right after he sells the Saudis 110 billion dollars worth of weapons which will be used to aid war-crimes by bombing the s*** out of innocent Yemen civilians, and Trump is fully aware.

No time for that trivial stuff, we need 24 hour coverage of Russian collusion.


----------



## tehuti88

Why'd I even bother posting there again... :roll

It's too bad there isn't really someplace for people who are spiritual but not religious to post. Seems like everything in the Spirituality subforum (should be called the "Religion" subforum, really) is Christianity based only (I've had issues with religious people in the past); and forget the Atheist/Agnostic or whatever subforum, I thought it would be more respectful there the first time I posted but it seems like it's more for calling people of different beliefs "idiots" rather than for debate (I'm starting to have just as many issues with atheists as with religious people, go figure).

No place for people like me to feel comfortable. :/ Just two subforums to get ridiculed in.


----------



## SilentLyric

by the end of the week I need to have some kind of job.


----------



## Ai

If there's anything more irritating than self-unaware bigotry, it's dishonest virtue signalling...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

1) My left ear is ringing again. Wonderful.

2) My eyes felt awfully dry and stingy today. Its probably the muggy air from the hot weather.

3) Lately I have been fighting self-harm for some reason... Not sure why. Probably my ****ty mood from not getting anywhere in the job market for so long. 

4) Sometimes I wish that I really didn't wake up anymore. This is not a joke. :rain


----------



## komorikun

Today I learned how to take a screenshot with my phone for the very first time.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

How to ruin my day: Catch me zoning out and be convinced that I was checking out your tig ol' bitties.

I was contemplating whether or not it was worth getting a stomach ache over a DQ blizzard. Please don't flatter yourself.


----------



## momentsunset

Wondering, is it worth it to try to be friends with an ex? I want to be nice and not act like they never meant anything to me by being at least friendly, but it feels awkward.


----------



## Awkwardpotato

momentsunset said:


> Wondering, is it worth it to try to be friends with an ex? I want to be nice and not act like they never meant anything to me by being at least friendly, but it feels awkward.


Not a good idea, unless the break-up was years ago.


----------



## KelsKels

My post about dabbing got deleted? Well alrighty then. I don't like you either SAS.


----------



## f1ora

Trevor Something's voice is silk and warmth


----------



## komorikun

Weird. Rains and f1ora have the same avatars.


----------



## Revenwyn

I'm worried about the future for me and my husband.


----------



## crimeclub

momentsunset said:


> Wondering, is it worth it to try to be friends with an ex? I want to be nice and not act like they never meant anything to me by being at least friendly, but it feels awkward.


That's a tough call...atm I'm verging on just assuming a major ex gf of mine and I won't communicate ever again, we tried to be friends for a whole year and it was a disaster... I don't recommend, though that's based purely off of my own experience. Though I'd say for certain that if being friends is tough on him/her then I'd give the friendship a clean and final cut.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

komorikun said:


> Weird. Rains and f1ora have the same avatars.


And whoever it is looks like @probably offline.


----------



## probably offline

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> And whoever it is looks like @probably offline.


Quentin Tarantino really must have a thing for bob haircuts.


----------



## Kevin001

f1ora said:


> Trevor Something's voice is silk and warmth


Sivan


----------



## Just Lurking

"_Foods that cause cancer... Food you should never put in your mouth..._"

Summary: Don't cook or eat anything, ever. In fact, it would be best if you just didn't breathe.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

.......


----------



## komorikun

All caps


----------



## Persephone The Dread

murder

So many people come back on second (third etc) accounts, not a smart move to tell me who you are if you're going to be a c***.


----------



## tehuti88

That awkward feeling when someone asks you a question and you want to answer it (because it's so rare that you get to talk about what you're interested in or what you've been up to), but it's a kind of weird or sensitive subject, and/or your answer is likely to be a boring one, and you figure any answer you give will make that person go " :um ..." and wish they'd never asked. Yeah, I'm talking about my writing, because that's pretty much all there is to me.

Sometimes I think people don't know what they're in for when they ask me questions. Super weird or super dull. My inner world is sometimes very disturbing, _yet_ unlikely to pique anyone's interest but mine. And I hate making other people feel uncomfortable or bored. :/

Glazed eyes or the :um look and an awkward, "That's...interesting" (followed by a quick change of subject) are all I've ever gotten when I've tried to share my inner world IRL, so online it can't be much different.


----------



## Humesday

Alright. I'm putting the negative sections of the forum on ignore. There really isn't anything anyone on here can tell me that I either haven't already heard before or I've already figured out. Plus, I'm as likely to be shamed for my frustrations as supported. There's little therapeutic value to this forum, especially when I allow myself to be conditioned by other people's negativity. Plus, there's all the disgusting sexism directed at both men and women. I've had my fill of the gender wars. I really wish people would just STFU about it, but that's never going to happen. I'm better off sticking to the positive sections of this forum. 

I need to focus on CBT, meditation, physical fitness, and goal setting.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Owwww, stubbed my thumb against the door! Lol ouch! Don't ask how I did it, I'm clumsy. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

Nope, nope, nope. Gotta prove yourself first.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Humesday said:


> Alright. I'm putting the negative sections of the forum on ignore. There really isn't anything anyone on here can tell me that I either haven't already heard before or I've already figured out. Plus, I'm as likely to be shamed for my frustrations as supported. There's little therapeutic value to this forum, especially when I allow myself to be conditioned by other people's negativity. Plus, there's all the disgusting sexism directed at both men and women. I've had my fill of the gender wars. I really wish people would just STFU about it, but that's never going to happen. I'm better off sticking to the positive sections of this forum.
> 
> I need to focus on CBT, meditation, physical fitness, and goal setting.


I stopped viewing frustration for ages, then started again because the forum became less active overall. But I think I'm going to ignore it again now too and stop posting about certain topics completely. It's the only way for me to avoid getting pissed off at people.


----------



## tehuti88

Freaking BLUE SCREENS!! :x :x :x


----------



## tehuti88

A stupid freaking frowny emoticon doesn't make you any more ACCEPTABLE!


----------



## CNikki

I'd care if you were a bit more considerate. Unfortunately, you've abused my trust too much to the point that I'm being distant and you know it.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Tomorrow can't come soon enough. I just want to present my slides and be done with this pit in my stomach. v_v


----------



## Act to fall

Wow the men on this site have some disgusting views on women.


----------



## forever in flux




----------



## gthopia94

Why do I have a sister? Seriously, why? :frown2:


----------



## komorikun

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> And whoever it is looks like @probably offline.


----------



## Ai

Act to fall said:


> Wow the men on this site have some disgusting views on women.


Truth


----------



## Act to fall

Ai said:


> Truth


Apparently we're all just prostitutes and incapable of love, and no one seems to disagree.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

That post is going to bother me. I initially didn't intend on going into any detail, then I did when I edited it (stupid idea in hindsight,) but not enough to make my post make sense or really explain wtf I'm even talking about... Meh, I'm keeping that section on ignore for now anyway.

I really need to stop editing posts... People almost always reply before I'm done editing them and I always do this. I should just sit and write them all in notepad and then wait at least half an hour and post them or something...


----------



## Ai

Act to fall said:


> Apparently we're all just prostitutes and incapable of love, and no one seems to disagree.


Oh for ****'s sake, SAS...










To be fair, though, if you look at this guy's post history and join date (today), he's likely just a troll and/or alt account. Normal people don't join forums and then immediately jump right to the most controversial topics to say insanely ****ty things. They work up to revealing their ****tiness. lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ai said:


> Oh for ****'s sake, SAS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, though, if you look at this guy's post history and join date (today), he's likely just a troll and/or alt account. Normal people don't join forums and then immediately jump right to the most controversial topics to say insanely ****ty things. They work up to revealing their ****tiness. lol


It is his third+ account, I know who he was previously because he told me. He's not a troll though (unfortunately those are his views.)


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> It is his third+ account, I know who he was previously because he told me. He's not a troll though (unfortunately those are his views.)


Awwwww man. I wish I had my PMs enabled because I'm dying to know. :O Oh well. *best not discuss further*

And :ditto what you said about editing posts...when somebody _doesn't_ quote me before I've edited something, it's a miracle. :x


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Persephone The Dread said:


> That post is going to bother me. I initially didn't intend on going into any detail, then I did when I edited it (stupid idea in hindsight,) but not enough to make my post make sense or really explain wtf I'm even talking about... Meh, I'm keeping that section on ignore for now anyway.
> 
> I really need to stop editing posts... People almost always reply before I'm done editing them and I always do this. I should just sit and write them all in notepad and then wait at least half an hour and post them or something...


Haha xD oh the posts I've regretted making sometimes, but too lazy to edit/delete and feel like what's the point anyway. Not because of controversy, but anxiety. Although I sometimes even get a bit nervy and panic if I've made a stupid mistake such as not writing the image tags for a gif or something >_> XD maybe I'm just slowly going crazy?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Awwwww man. I wish I had my PMs enabled because I'm dying to know. :O Oh well. *best not discuss further*
> 
> And :ditto what you said about editing posts...when somebody _doesn't_ quote me before I've edited something, it's a miracle. :x


You may not remember him, but you might do. The only reason I do is he once said that if he was me he'd kill himself, then like a year+ later came back on another account later to apologise for that to me in a pm or vm can't remember, which was nice. I think he always had sexist views about women though.


----------



## ljubo

yeah, all the misogyny on this forum is really annoying.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Haha xD oh the posts I've regretted making sometimes, but too lazy to edit/delete and feel like what's the point anyway. Not because of controversy, but anxiety. Although I sometimes even get a bit nervy and panic if I've made a stupid mistake such as not writing the image tags for a gif or something >_> XD maybe I'm just slowly going crazy?


I delete posts sometimes, if they haven't been quoted and stuff because I sometimes impulsively post things without thinking, and especially if they're personal than I'm likely to regret it later. I cringe about some of my posts a lot. But with editing it's like I post the first thing I'm thinking without thinking about it too much, but then I think of additional things so I keep adding bits, and editing other bits to clarify things, it must be quite annoying to read lol. Like seven different versions sometimes.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Persephone The Dread said:


> I delete posts sometimes, if they haven't been quoted and stuff because I sometimes impulsively post things without thinking, and especially if they're personal than I'm likely to regret it later. I cringe about some of my posts a lot. But with editing it's like I post the first thing I'm thinking without thinking about it too much, but then I think of additional things so I keep adding bits, and editing other bits to clarify things, it must be quite annoying to read lol. Like seven different versions sometimes.


Oh yeah I've done that on forums elsewhere in the past. Wanting to delete posts but it's been quoted so it will come across as desperate or something. When it comes to adding stuff I'm like "hmm... maybe I should have posted that too. Nvm, there's a chance it may be being quoted, so..." haha XD I only edit if I can edit it within the first 20 seconds or so of posting. Do you ever feel nervous you said something wrong? I sometimes have this OCD anxiety thing where I read each sentence like 5 times that I've just read before I move on to the next, you can guarantee I will do it after this post lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Oh yeah I've done that on forums elsewhere in the past. Wanting to delete posts but it's been quoted so it will come across as desperate or something. When it comes to adding stuff I'm like "hmm... maybe I should have posted that too. Nvm, there's a chance it may be being quoted, so..." haha XD I only edit if I can edit it within the first 20 seconds or so of posting. Do you ever feel nervous you said something wrong? I sometimes have this OCD anxiety thing where I read each sentence like 5 times that I've just read before I move on to the next, you can guarantee I will do it after this post lol.


Sometimes, but I think it's more like I want to be as exact as possible a lot of the time. So I edit posts until I feel like I've said everything. But then because I just blurt things out a lot, I post a response to things really quickly, but then go back and edit it afterwards. Not a good combination lol.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> You may not remember him, but you might do. The only reason I do is he once said that if he was me he'd kill himself, then like a year+ later came back on another account later to apologise for that to me in a pm or vm can't remember, which was nice. I think he always had sexist views about women though.


:O Actually found that post (yeah, that wasn't creepy of me at all, but I was curious ops ). I vaguely remember the former username but not enough to associate it with anything. Huh, I was sure it would be somebody I knew better.

Ah well, now the mystery is solved for me, at least. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> :O Actually found that post (yeah, that wasn't creepy of me at all, but I was curious ops ). I vaguely remember the former username but not enough to associate it with anything. Huh, I was sure it would be somebody I knew better.
> 
> Ah well, now the mystery is solved for me, at least. :lol


Wait it was in a post? Are you sure? I thought he told me that in a pm after I got into an argument with him lol, my memory is bad. Or maybe more than one person told me that. It wouldn't surprise me given my posts here lol.

*edit:* oh wait you mean the apology? Hmm I'm confused (I feel like you might have the wrong person.)

*edit again:* Oh you should also know that when he did apologise that was ages ago, like 2015 maybe? But he told me who he was on this account too.


----------



## SplendidBob

@tehuti88 @Persephone The Dread @Gothic Cupcakes yeh, I am a massive over editor as well. Sucks when someone quotes me, then I have to go back, re edit my post to put the thing I removed _back in_ to hide the fact that I edit posts to the point of absurdity.

I have actually done the notepad thing before, I decided to leave it till the next day to post it and in the end I just decided it wasn't worth my time to post and left the thread.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> Wait it was in a post? Are you sure? I thought he told me that in a pm after I got into an argument with him lol, my memory is bad. Or maybe more than one person told me that. It wouldn't surprise me given my posts here lol.
> 
> *edit:* oh wait you mean the apology? Hmm I'm confused (I feel like you might have the wrong person.)


I found the apology. After that I went browsing around for their posts and am seeing some interesting things.

Yeah...I'm totally not being creepy at all. ops


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I found the apology. After that I went browsing around for their posts and am seeing some interesting things.
> 
> Yeah...I'm totally not being creepy at all. ops


*edit:* OK so they had a few accounts, I can't find the apology now, but I'm fairly sure you have the wrong person if you saw it in a post. I don't want you to think this guy is someone else though, but at the same time I don't want to talk about this publicly so take whatever you saw with a grain of salt unless it literally said what they were apologising for and it was dated maybe sometime around 2015.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> [year edited out]


Yep. (The apology was from the next year, like you mentioned.)



> I really don't remember them apologising in a post, but also kind of think we should stop talking about this here.


Yeah...I'm getting kind of paranoid, now. :um :lol

ETA--you edited your post before I replied. ;_;

Anyway it's been an interesting night, either way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ yeah sorry lol.



splendidbob said:


> @tehuti88 @Persephone The Dread @Gothic Cupcakes yeh, I am a massive over editor as well. Sucks when someone quotes me, then I have to go back, re edit my post to put the thing I removed _back in_ to hide the fact that I edit posts to the point of absurdity.
> 
> I have actually done the notepad thing before, *I decided to leave it till the next day to post it and in the end I just decided it wasn't worth my time to post and left the thread.*


Yeah I've done that multiple times with things lol, (except if I'm annoyed then it's difficult to make myself not post things.) But that's part of why I don't use notepad first, although maybe I should take that as a sign that most of my posts are crap that I don't need to post lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

probably offline said:


> Quentin Tarantino really must have a thing for bob haircuts.


Well then I suppose that makes the two of us.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

"Sigh"


----------



## naes

I'm wondering if going off my meds and hooking up with this girl is really a good idea. Oh well, I guess we will just have to find out!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

naes said:


> I'm wondering if going off my meds and hooking up with this girl is really a good idea. Oh well, I guess we will just have to find out!


Good luck! Go get 'em, tiger. >:grin2:


----------



## naes

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Good luck! Go get 'em, tiger. >:grin2:


Thanks bro. This is really all an experiment tbh. The sex is definitely a plus though.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

naes said:


> The sex is definitely a plus though.


Damn, now you are kind of making me jealous.

I really need to get laid. Free porn can't do the job forever, lmao! :lol :haha


----------



## naes

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Damn, now you are kind of making me jealous.
> 
> I really need to get laid. Free porn can't do the job forever, lmao! :lol :haha


lol well i haven't got her in the bag just yet but i've got a good feeling.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

OK this has happened several times recently. I'm reading the comments on a music video or something and someone says something like they look good or otherwise compliments the band/musicians in some way and someone else responds 'thanks' (who blatantly isn't them.) Is it some weird joke I don't get..?


----------



## Kevin001

Maybe I should really challenge myself and dispatch? But then again I won't be getting paid more so.


----------



## probably offline

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Well then I suppose that makes the two of us.


----------



## SplendidBob

Kevin001 said:


> Maybe I should really challenge myself and dispatch? But then again I won't be getting paid more so.


Can you go back if you want later? It sounds like even if it isn't more money, it would be a good way to take on something more challenging for you. Doing more challenging stuff, and rising to the challenge and meeting it (even if you aren't rewarded financially) has value 

But only if you can do it _for a bit_ and go back (or it might lead to more money down the line), cos you don't want to be doing harder work for no more money


----------



## Kevin001

splendidbob said:


> Can you go back if you want later? It sounds like even if it isn't more money, it would be a good way to take on something more challenging for you. Doing more challenging stuff, and rising to the challenge and meeting it (even if you aren't rewarded financially) has value
> 
> But only if you can do it _for a bit_ and go back (or it might lead to more money down the line), cos you don't want to be doing harder work for no more money


Oh it would only be once or twice a week but still idk. One mess up and things could go bad.


----------



## 8888

Why am I itchy?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

splendidbob said:


> @*tehuti88* @*Persephone The Dread* @*Gothic Cupcakes* yeh, I am a massive over editor as well. Sucks when someone quotes me, then I have to go back, re edit my post to put the thing I removed _back in_ to hide the fact that I edit posts to the point of absurdity.
> 
> I have actually done the notepad thing before, I decided to leave it till the next day to post it and in the end I just decided it wasn't worth my time to post and left the thread.


Haha we're our own enemy :b

Nowadays I do read through a long post before I've sent it, but yeah what I said before mainly - only edit within the first 20 seconds or so xD. Otherwise it's like "ah, whatever..."

Yeah I've done the notepad thing with stuff before, it's just too much hassle in the end

*The below quotes go hand in hand, that's why there's two different ones xD*



Persephone The Dread said:


> Sometimes, but I think it's more like I want to be as exact as possible a lot of the time. So I edit posts until I feel like I've said everything. But then because I just blurt things out a lot, I post a response to things really quickly, but then go back and edit it afterwards. Not a good combination lol.





Persephone The Dread said:


> Wait it was in a post? Are you sure? I thought he told me that in a pm after I got into an argument with him lol, my memory is bad. Or maybe more than one person told me that. It wouldn't surprise me given my posts here lol.
> 
> *edit:* oh wait you mean the apology? Hmm I'm confused (I feel like you might have the wrong person.)
> 
> *edit again:* Oh you should also know that when he did apologise that was ages ago, like 2015 maybe? But he told me who he was on this account too.


:lol I feel bad for laughing, but it's not in a malicious way, sorry if it comes across that way xD. After reading the above post, I went on the next page to read stuff and found this very edity post :b if it makes you feel better, I edited this post because I saw I had 2 notifications, but didn't realise they were both in the same thread, lol XD

Sometimes I think the edit button should just say "Eejit" (Irish slang for idiot, for those that don't know) when I edit haha

Maybe every post should now ask an "are you sure" question, followed by yes and no


----------



## Persephone The Dread

everything on SAS is centred now on my phone, that randomly changed yesterday. (I don't use the mobile style, I use the legacy one on my phone.)

System of a Down are actually touring =O (I never seem to notice them touring, probably because they haven't released new material in eons) but the only UK gig they are doing is download festival nuuuuuuuuu.

I just remembered this time when I was about 14 or so I guess and I created this really big poster thing for my wall with lots of drawings of people and blood and stuff. I don't remember it too well it was like A3 size or so, and really not very good, I think almost stickfigure quality people in some cases. And for some reason I wrote the lyrics from B.Y.O.B on it 'why don't presidents fight the war why do they always send the poor?' kind of like how I spam this forum with music links now, I used to write song lyrics everywhere, my own and others. Also yes I was quite immature at 14, and also very much cringy edge lord. Anyway my dad came in to my room at one point after I stuck it on my wall and was like (clearly not impressed by drawings and stuff,) 'hey that quote is good did you come up with that?' And I was like 'No, they're System Of A Down lyrics' loool. 0/10


----------



## ShadowOne

Never thought of Stephen Hawking as British. The robot voice threw me off I guess


----------



## naes

I think i change my mind.


----------



## forever in flux

I hope Theresa May gets a bloody nose. It's looking promising...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I didn't stick with that long, but misery loves company and it's clearly a bad week so.


----------



## tehuti88

C'mon, French people! Throw more pies at me. :sigh


----------



## tehuti88

There must be at least a _few_ French people awake at...what is it, like 2:30AM now?


----------



## Flora20

I want to change my look, so might cut my hair again..


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

What you're thinking right now. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why can't I find at least one person who really understands me, and won't abandon me? 

I guess I am just meant to be alone.


----------



## naes

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why can't I find at least one person who really understands me, and won't abandon me?
> 
> I guess I am just meant to be alone.


Hey, if you respond i will respond back, then we won't have 2 be lonely anymore


----------



## novalax

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why can't I find at least one person who really understands me, and won't abandon me?
> 
> I guess I am just meant to be alone.


I remember I tried to talk to you about moral skepticism, but you never replied :/


----------



## ShadowOne

kind of wish i had plans tomorrow.

but i do not


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why can't I find at least one person who really understands me, and won't abandon me?
> 
> I guess I am just meant to be alone.


 What do you want people to understand about you?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

naes said:


> Hey, if you respond i will respond back, then we won't have 2 be lonely anymore





novalax said:


> I remember I tried to talk to you about moral skepticism, but you never replied :/


I kinda meant in real life, but thanks for replying.


----------



## naes

SamanthaStrange said:


> I kinda meant in real life, but thanks for replying.


ofc


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Flora20

Sounds interesting. 

@SamanthaStrange

Just unique in your own way. With being an individual that happens. You'll find people that understand you, but they are hard to find in real life. 

It might take meeting hundreds of people to find them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

WillYouStopDave said:


> What do you want people to understand about you?


Stuff, and things.


----------



## SplendidBob

Lord Buckethead got 250 odd votes in Theresa May's constituency.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

splendidbob said:


> Lord Buckethead got 250 odd votes in Theresa May's constituency.


I now see what you mean, as never heard of Lord Buckethead.  :grin2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Lord Buckethead got 250 odd votes in Theresa May's constituency.


lol wtf


----------



## SplendidBob

ANX1 said:


> I now see what you mean, as never heard of Lord Buckethead.  :grin2:





Persephone The Dread said:


> lol wtf


Lord Buckethead got a special round of applause too


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

splendidbob said:


> Lord Buckethead got a special round of applause too


:lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Lord Buckethead got a special round of applause too


Well Lord Buckethead is a better option than Theresa May.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well Lord Buckethead is a better option than Theresa May.


Agreed. Let us hope that in future elections he can continue to gain power until he has the entire country in his buckety grasp.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Agreed. Let us hope that in future elections he can continue to gain power until he has the entire country in his buckety grasp.


I'm watching this map, Labour won in my constituency:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/general-election-results-2017-maps-breakdown/

also this:






Looks like there will be a hung parliament.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well Lord Buckethead is a better option than Theresa May.


 Lord Buckethead is probably a better option than no options at all. Which is what everything else is. Lord Buckethead included. Who the hell is Lord Buckethead? Is Slash running for office in the UK?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just realised there's Elmo there too lmfao. Also Braintree is still the best town name.

@WillYouStopDave


> Lord Buckethead claims to be an intergalactic space lord. His name and costume are derived from the 1984 movie Hyperspace (also known as Gremloids, the name of Lord Buckethead's party).
> 
> Lord Buckethead ran against then-Conservative Party leader Margaret Thatcher in 1987. He campaigned to demolish Birmingham to make way for a spaceport.[1] Buckethead received 131 votes in the ensuing United Kingdom general election.[3]
> 
> In June 2017, Lord Buckethead began to campaign for election in Maidenhead.[4][1] Lord Buckethead received 249 votes in the ensuing election.[5][6]


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When you're watching the live political election results, and there's a debate about gender and religion going on simultaneously in the live YouTube comments.

misanthropyintensifies.


----------



## Humesday

They're laughing at me. Everyone who knows me is making fun of me and laughing at me behind my back or in my face.

My doctor laughs at me behind my back. I'm sure of it. My therapists laugh at me behind my back. My family is laughing at me. I'm a laughing stock.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Humesday said:


> They're laughing at me. Everyone who knows me is making fun of me and laughing at me behind my back or in my face.
> 
> My doctor laughs at me behind my back. I'm sure of it. My therapists laugh at me behind my back. My family is laughing at me. I'm a laughing stock.


Why do you think they're laughing at you? Especially your therapist?


----------



## Crisigv

Um, okay then. Thought we were getting along fine. But instead you remove me from your friends. Bye then.


----------



## Humesday

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why do you think they're laughing at you? Especially your therapist?


I'm not revealing insecurities on a public forum. The last time I did that, *******s started using them against me. Never again!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Humesday said:


> I'm not revealing insecurities on a public forum. The last time I did that, *******s started using them against me. Never again!


OK, I hope you feel better later.


----------



## f1ora

i need a drink


----------



## Shylife2017

Winds said:


> Shylife2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol such a classic. He performed this at a skating rink in my city one Saturday. All of the little girls, including me, were so hype.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha cool. I remember when it first came out you couldn't go to a skating rink or kids party/cookout without hearing it.
Click to expand...

Right! I miss those those times so much!


----------



## cuppy

The biggest problem my friend is facing right now: Her latest order of foreign beauty products won't arrive for another week. :roll How nice it must be...



Humesday said:


> They're laughing at me. Everyone who knows me is making fun of me and laughing at me behind my back or in my face.
> 
> My doctor laughs at me behind my back. I'm sure of it. My therapists laugh at me behind my back. My family is laughing at me. I'm a laughing stock.


 My therapist today tried to tell me that my thoughts about things don't necessarily reflect what's really going on. Maybe you too?


----------



## FuyuTachibana

Thinking about how selfish I can be.


----------



## Barakiel

Wondering if this took place in our very own Society & Culture


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Barakiel said:


> Wondering if this took place in our very own Society & Culture


According to google, it took place on Reddit. Not surprising, lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Um, okay then. Thought we were getting along fine. But instead you remove me from your friends. Bye then.


My worse-than-normal anxiety made me do that last night. Ignore my previous lapse in judgement. ops


----------



## Act to fall

I feel so worthless for not working.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Act to fall said:


> I feel so worthless for not working.


Don't feel to bad. The job market sucks if you have any level of anxiety.


----------



## Just Lurking

cuppy said:


> Humesday said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're laughing at me. Everyone who knows me is making fun of me and laughing at me behind my back or in my face.
> 
> My doctor laughs at me behind my back. I'm sure of it. My therapists laugh at me behind my back. My family is laughing at me. I'm a laughing stock.
> 
> 
> 
> My therapist today tried to tell me that my thoughts about things don't necessarily reflect what's really going on.
Click to expand...

This seems like a fair observation for anyone who deals with an anxiety disorder (the therapist's comment, that is).



Humesday said:


> I'm not revealing insecurities on a public forum. The last time I did that, *******s started using them against me.


People here, or people you know personally?


----------



## firestar

There's nothing I can do. Nothing. There is no reason at all to be upset. It's out of my hands. The next test isn't for months. So for now everything is _fine. _There's no point in worrying about the future.

Maybe if I tell myself that enough times I'll believe it.


----------



## Gurii

I got the job at Amazon fulfillment center. I'm so happy. I'm just waiting for the online orientation. They say you don't really talk to anybody there, so that'll be awesome.

I can't wait to start getting parts for my new gaming PC. It's going to be a 1080TI/I7-7700k with liquid cooling, baddest PC I've ever had. last one I built was so many years ago, back when I thought a 3gb videocard was cool. Can't believe 11gb is the norm now. wicked cool


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> Wondering if this took place in our very own Society & Culture


We don't have threads that entertaining here sadly.


----------



## Act to fall

My parents pretty openly resent having to take care of me, it feels awful.


----------



## LilMeRich

I wish I was more confident & able to have friends. What would an extroverted person do in my position.


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> We don't have threads that entertaining here sadly.


Not depressing = SPAM!


----------



## forever in flux

LilMeRich said:


> I wish I was more confident & able to have friends. *What would an extroverted person do in my position*.


Drugs :grin2:


----------



## forever in flux

Afreen88 said:


> For the first time I've had to zoom in my laptop screen from 100% to 110% because I found the type was making my eyes ache and was struggling to read it.
> 
> And so it begins.


Don't worry, I bet you look hot in glasses 

http://aplus.com/a/people-with-glasses-hotter-and-more-successful?no_monetization=true


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Afreen88 said:


> For the first time I've had to zoom in my laptop screen from 100% to 110% because I found the type was making my eyes ache and was struggling to read it.


Welcome to my life.


----------



## forever in flux

Act to fall said:


> I feel so worthless for not working.


I used to feel the same until I kept reminding myself of how much I hated working and started appreciating being free from that bull****.

This helps put it all into perspective


----------



## Just Lurking

One of the most annoying statements on Facebook: "Type 'yes' if you agree"

(followed by 100 lemmings actually doing so, one of which is the friend who pushed it into your newsfeed)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Another day sitting at home doing nothing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Another day sitting at home doing nothing.


Me too. :sigh


----------



## Act to fall

forever in flux said:


> I used to feel the same until I kept reminding myself of how much I hated working and started appreciating being free from that bull****.
> 
> This helps put it all into perspective


It's not good for other people to have to support me though, and I want to work, I used to have such big plans, I studied for years and did volunteering and internships because I really want to make a difference, and I'm just wasting it all.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I was so bored that I removed everyone from my ignore list, just to see what kind of conversations are happening... it's pretty much exactly what I expected. I still have the S&C section on ignore though. :lol


----------



## tehuti88

****ING BLUE SCREEN. :x

Obligatory non-caps text otherwise it won't let me capitalize the above.


----------



## Act to fall

SamanthaStrange said:


> I was so bored that I removed everyone from my ignore list, just to see what kind of conversations are happening... it's pretty much exactly what I expected. I still have the S&C section on ignore though. :lol


Wow, did you have a large ignore list?


----------



## forever in flux

SamanthaStrange said:


> I was so bored that I removed everyone from my ignore list, just to see what kind of conversations are happening... it's pretty much exactly what I expected. I still have the S&C section on ignore though. :lol




Who, what and why are on your ignore list?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Act to fall said:


> Wow, did you have a large ignore list?


12 people. :stu



forever in flux said:


> Who, what and why are on your ignore list?


:um Come on...


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> ****ING BLUE SCREEN. :x


Hasn't even been a half hour and already I've had another one.

Just great.


----------



## Karsten

tehuti88 said:


> Hasn't even been a half hour and already I've had another one.
> 
> Just great.


Failing HDD?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Karsten said:


> Failing HDD?


Could be faulty RAM (memory).


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Hasn't even been a half hour and already I've had another one.
> 
> Just great.


What does it say on the blue screen?


----------



## Sherlocking

cant be saved


----------



## Kevin001

I need more texting buddies.


----------



## tehuti88

Karsten said:


> Failing HDD?





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Could be faulty RAM (memory).


Faulty Windows update.  I worry all these crashes could damage my computer, though.



ANX1 said:


> What does it say on the blue screen?


Always just says something went wrong and it's collecting error info before it can restart. The error code is different every time. :sigh

ETA: This isn't the stuff it says on the blue screen itself, but in the problem reports. Just a few examples of the bucket IDs (whatever that means) of the blue screens, and a couple of hardware errors (not including all the other programs that have started crashing around the same time):

*0x3B_nt!ObHeaderCookie
0xBE_nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage
AV_nt!KiInsertTimerTable
AV_dxgmms2!VIDMM_CPU_HOST_APERTURE:: OfferRange
AV_R_INVALID_nt!PspExitThread
0x3B_nt!EtwpTraceThreadRundown
INVALID_REQUEST
BAD_DUMPFILE

(hardware error) LKD_0x141_Tdr:6_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys_GEN9_0_BBHANG
(hardware error) LKD_0x141_Tdr:6_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys_GEN9_0_0x141*

All gibberish to me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

It seems to be display driver crashing going by what I'm seeing there. Most likely need a display driver update.

I believe you need to access device manager and update the display driver. Look in windows help (use "device manager" when searching) on how to access device manager.

Or look on Youtube where sometimes have instruction video's on how to update display driver.


----------



## harrison

SamanthaStrange said:


> I was so bored that *I removed everyone from my ignore list*, just to see what kind of conversations are happening... it's pretty much exactly what I expected. I still have the S&C section on ignore though. :lol


I don't think anyone should let themselves get quite that bored. It's just not worth it.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder where I could download an expensive textbook. Really don't want to spend $150 on a used book.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

don said:


> I don't think anyone should let themselves get quite that bored. It's just not worth it.


Good point, lol.


----------



## pantonals

how much everyone around me is pretty much getting sick of me and how nice it would be to just disappear.


----------



## tehuti88

ANX1 said:


> @*tehuti88*
> 
> It seems to be display driver crashing going by what I'm seeing there. Most likely need a display driver update.


You can tell that from those codes? :O They just look like nonsense to me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> You can tell that from those codes? :O They just look like nonsense to me.


Oh, you should have asked for help in the geek section! I never thought of it, but I think people ask for tech help in there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This pepper is really burning my mouth but I kind of like the flavour and it's there, so I guess I'll just keep eating it.

edit: mission accomplished.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> This pepper is really burning my mouth but I kind of like the flavour and it's there, so I guess I'll just keep eating it.
> 
> edit: mission accomplished.


 Is it wrong that I kinda wish I was that pepper?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is it wrong that I kinda wish I was that pepper?


lol nope, although the pepper's kind of dead now so probably not great for your health.


----------



## ljubo

Persephone The Dread said:


> edit: mission accomplished.


oh god no, i want to hear more about the pepper.


----------



## riverbird

The past few weeks have been hell on my emotional state but one week from now I will be in California, reunited with my dog after two years, and living away from my insane narcissistic mother. I'll also be with my sister which I know will be good for my mental health. Finally something good happening.  Now I just have to finish packing... if only it were possible to make a living at procrastination.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ljubo said:


> oh god no, i want to hear more about the pepper.


You'll have to wait for the sequel.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> The past few weeks have been hell on my emotional state but one week from now I will be in California, reunited with my dog after two years, and living away from my insane narcissistic mother. I'll also be with my sister which I know will be good for my mental health. Finally something good happening.  Now I just have to finish packing... if only it were possible to make a living at procrastination.


 Riverbird! It's you!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol nope, although the pepper's kind of dead now so probably not great for your health.


 Ahhhh...but it's soul will become a stinker!


----------



## twistix

It's a lonely day


----------



## SamanthaStrange

twistix said:


> It's a lonely day


:squeeze


----------



## twistix

SamanthaStrange said:


> :squeeze


:O :squeeze thanks


----------



## SamanthaStrange

twistix said:


> :O :squeeze thanks


What's the shocked face for?


----------



## twistix

SamanthaStrange said:


> What's the shocked face for?


I didn't expect to be noticed.


----------



## riverbird

WillYouStopDave said:


> Riverbird! It's you!


It is me! Hello!


----------



## forever in flux

When and how will the human race become extinct? :flush


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> You can tell that from those codes? :O They just look like nonsense to me.


I can get a rough jist of what it's saying.

"AV_dxgmms2!VIDMM_CPU_HOST_APERTURE:: OfferRange"

I believe this is in reference to Video (VID = Video) CPU Host. I believe in relation to the GPU (Graphic Processing Unit) on the video card.

"igdkmd64.sys"

This is in reference to I believe a 64 bit system driver ("sys" is a shortened version of "system") that relates to a 64 bit operating system. What it relates to is "VID", which means it's most likely a system driver for the video card and related to the GPU.

"0x3B"

"0xBE"

"0x141"

These are in reference to I believe Read Only Memory (known as ROM) and related to the graphic card firmware (Video card BIOS). I believe it can get more detailed at what each means if look on Microsoft website.

It seems to be related to software communication issues between video card, operating system and usually that is video driver related. Usually video card drivers need to be updated if happened after operating system update.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

forever in flux said:


> When and how will the human race become extinct? :flush


I am wondering this too.


----------



## roxslide

I'm starting to get the urge to cut my hair short again. I always try to grow it out (because I hate getting frequent haircuts and also I'm curious how I would look with long hair, people insist that I will look way better with it, **** them though lol) but I forget how annoying long hair is. My hair doesn't even reach my shoulders yet (it's about this long) and it is driving me crazy. I hate feeling it touch the back of my neck or my face, or tying it up and then getting headaches, having to brush it, getting tangles/knots, having it fall out and seeing creepy long strands every where, just bothersome in general. Don't know how people do it. I'll keep it for now... will probably give in by the end of the year though lol.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Oh **** you, you ungrateful piece of ****.


----------



## ShadowOne

does anyone in the western hemisphere of the u.s. have a dog i can pet? for hours?


----------



## forever in flux

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am wondering this too.


I think runaway climate change and the resulting wars for resources will wipe us all out, as it'll decimate the food chain and lead to mass starvation.

There may be nuclear war if the USA, China, and Russia fight each other over resources.

The worst of this will likely happen when I'm an old man so I'm not worried about it


----------



## Winds

Its been awhile since I had a really late night.


----------



## Amphoteric

Saw Rammstein live yesterday with @persona non grata. Amazing show, great experience!


----------



## Paperback Writer

O previous hairdresser, why did you have to flee the country?


----------



## tehuti88

Computer on less than an hour, blue screen crash already.


----------



## tehuti88

There's somebody here who currently has at least two, probably three aliases, one of which was last logged in a couple of days ago, one yesterday, one today, their login and posting and join dates overlapping with each other, none of them banned yet (and their past aliases have always ended up banned).

I can't report them because aside from having multiple accounts (which I can't "prove") they haven't broken a rule, but still, I wonder why they're starting so many new accounts at once, and what's the point of that, when they just always post the same stuff under each account.

(I understand if this post gets deleted.)


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms

I really don't want to go to the gym but I need to go to the gym but the bed is so comfy and I don't want to get out of bed maybe I'll just go to the gym tomorrow but I really should go today lol


----------



## SilentLyric

i hope im able to pay for my student loans next week


----------



## ZombieIcecream

When I first heard "My Bloody Valentines" (band) *material * :










Zechariah Sitchin (author) is an interesting dude.

Shea Coulee is my spirit animal. She really inspires me nowadays. I was utterly fascinated by the Club Kid look which she presented on that episode. Pure perfection, it made me cry. Gosh, she really can't get anymore cooler. I've got to get my hands on some merch.

_/end fangirl mini rant._

Man, I hope I have fun when I go. Last time was super underwhelming. Smh.

I'm proud of myself for trying a new restaurant and all, but dangnaggit ! that dish nearly annihilated my stomach. I took a chance though ! *pats self on back*. The tea was tasty though. !

Meditated a *few* times this week, gonna try to extend my sessions to _twenty minutes_ next time. My goal is to meditate for _thirty minutes _a day again. I definitely felt more grounded while meditating with the Amethyst energy crystal. A soothing feeling lingered for a few hours afterwards..

I saw this cute metal couple looking at frozen food at the store. The guy had an epic "Electric Wizard" (band) back patch on his jacket and a "Watain" (band) patch. I recall them being extremely popular but I couldn't get into them. _Hm, I wouldn't even call myself much of a "metal person" anymore though....
_


----------



## KILOBRAVO

tehuti88 said:


> There's somebody here who currently has at least two, probably three aliases, one of which was last logged in a couple of days ago, one yesterday, one today, their login and posting and join dates overlapping with each other, none of them banned yet (and their past aliases have always ended up banned).
> 
> I can't report them because aside from having multiple accounts (which I can't "prove") they haven't broken a rule, but still, I wonder why they're starting so many new accounts at once, and what's the point of that, when they just always post the same stuff under each account.
> 
> (I understand if this post gets deleted.)


i thought that the admins can detect a single person with multiple accounts because the IP number is going to be the same across all the multiple accounts assuming that person uses the same computer from the same Internet connection??


----------



## forever in flux

Melancholicmushrooms said:


> I really don't want to go to the gym but I need to go to the gym but the bed is so comfy and I don't want to get out of bed maybe I'll just go to the gym tomorrow but I really should go today lol


Yeah just go back to sleep you lazy bum


----------



## tehuti88

KILOBRAVO said:


> i thought that the admins can detect a single person with multiple accounts because the IP number is going to be the same across all the multiple accounts assuming that person uses the same computer from the same Internet connection??


I think they can, but this person creates new accounts so frequently they must have a changing IP address (I'm not computer savvy enough to understand how that works, but I think it's possible).


----------



## shyvr6

tehuti88 said:


> There's somebody here who currently has at least two, probably three aliases, one of which was last logged in a couple of days ago, one yesterday, one today, their login and posting and join dates overlapping with each other, none of them banned yet (and their past aliases have always ended up banned).
> 
> I can't report them because aside from having multiple accounts (which I can't "prove") they haven't broken a rule


Just report one of their posts and mention the other names that you think are the aliases and the mods can look into it. Having multiple accounts is against the rules so that person did break a rule if true.

I was originally just going to PM this, but that option wasn't available.


----------



## forever in flux

KILOBRAVO said:


> i thought that the admins can detect a single person with multiple accounts because the IP number is going to be the same across all the multiple accounts assuming that person uses the same computer from the same Internet connection??


The crafty **** is probably using a VPN.

I like his posts, even though they are the same old nonsense written in new and different ways.

It's very odd that someone would bother doing what he / she is doing. I like weirdos though so they are alright by me


----------



## KILOBRAVO

tehuti88 said:


> I think they can, but this person creates new accounts so frequently they must have a changing IP address (I'm not computer savvy enough to understand how that works, but I think it's possible).


AFAIK it used to be that when a person logged in on their internet, it would assign them a random IP number from a big pool. when that person logged off, that particular number would go back into the pool, ready for another user somewhere else to use.

when the original person logged back in, say, next hour or day etc then he would 99.9% probability get a different IP number anyway.

but i'm not sure if im thinking of 56k dial up or broadband.


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms

forever in flux said:


> Yeah just go back to sleep you lazy bum


thanks for the suggestion friend but I decided to play path of exile all day instead


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tehuti88 said:


> Computer on less than an hour, blue screen crash already.


Did you try updating your graphics driver?


----------



## ZombieIcecream

D'Arcy Wretzky use to be such a babe back in the day.


----------



## EBecca

oranges


----------



## Ai

KILOBRAVO said:


> i thought that the admins can detect a single person with multiple accounts because the IP number is going to be the same across all the multiple accounts assuming that person uses the same computer from the same Internet connection??


This is fairly easy to circumvent with VPNs and/or certain browsers, though, unfortunately.


----------



## Crisigv

I could sure use a massage.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

"Women only care about looks and money."

"Homeless men get laid all the time."

Same thread, same poster.

Hmm. Okay.


----------



## probably offline

SamanthaStrange said:


> "Women only care about looks and money."
> 
> "Homeless men get laid all the time."
> 
> Same thread, same poster.
> 
> Hmm. Okay.


:lol


----------



## Ai

People in my boyfriend's life keep adding me on Facebook. Part of me is oddly satisfied that they seem partial enough to me to want to get to know me. The rest is terrified they'll realize what a ****ing obnoxious weirdo I am...


----------



## tehuti88

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Did you try updating your graphics driver?


I'm too chicken to do it on my own lest I mess it up. I'm so awful with computers. :afr

We're going to just have to take it to a PC specialist next week or so and hope she knows what to do (even though she couldn't fix a previous computer). Until then I'm dealing with these blue screens. :sigh



SamanthaStrange said:


> "Women only care about looks and money."
> 
> "Homeless men get laid all the time."
> 
> Same thread, same poster.
> 
> Hmm. Okay.


I'm glad somebody else addressed that since I bowed out of it a while ago after an even more unbelievable comment. But yeah...priceless. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I need a hug.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I need a hug.


:squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Computer on less than an hour, blue screen crash already.


Try right clicking on screen / desktop, go to properties (or other option they may have for video settings in the menu that pops up) and drop the resolution, amount of colors. See if that helps. Might look bad, but at least it might work.

Or start the windows in safe mode which basically does the same thing (dropping resolution, amount of colours) with the video settings.



Crisigv said:


> I could sure use a massage.


A :hug for you. 



SamanthaStrange said:


> "Women only care about looks and money."
> 
> "Homeless men get laid all the time."
> 
> Same thread, same poster.
> 
> Hmm. Okay.


:lol



tehuti88 said:


> I'm too chicken to do it on my own lest I mess it up. I'm so awful with computers. :afr
> 
> We're going to just have to take it to a PC specialist next week or so and hope she knows what to do (even though she couldn't fix a previous computer). Until then I'm dealing with these blue screens. :sigh
> 
> I'm glad somebody else addressed that since I bowed out of it a while ago after an even more unbelievable comment. But yeah...priceless. :lol


Look on Youtube with another computer if you have one, as they have how to's on there that can show you how to update the drivers.

It's scary, but you can do it.


----------



## twistix

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I need a hug.


:squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I need to ignore that thread before my head explodes.


----------



## SofaKing

What an endless cycle of wasted time and wasted life?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

SamanthaStrange said:


> I need to ignore that thread before my head explodes.


Banned for wanting to ignore the thread

Haha but seriously though, if you do mean this thread, it can send you crazy after a while can't it? been in that thread for a couple of hours now xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Banned for wanting to ignore the thread
> 
> Haha but seriously though, if you do mean this thread, it can send you crazy after a while can't it? been in that thread for a couple of hours now xD


:lol No, not the ban thread.

This:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ore-people-don-t-agree-with-me-girls-1987521/


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol No, not the ban thread.
> 
> This:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ore-people-don-t-agree-with-me-girls-1987521/


Haha I went in that earlier


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I could sure use a massage.


I would totally give you one of those, munchkin. :blush  :hug


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> I need to ignore that thread before my head explodes.


The mental gymnastics in it are amazing though, aren't they? :lol


----------



## SofaKing

If I were to suddenly die, that's fine...I'm done struggling. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> If I were to suddenly die, that's fine...I'm done struggling.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Keep your head up high, bro! :high5


----------



## tehuti88

*looks at online TV listings*



> Videos Asombrosos
> (First Aired: Jan. 08, 2011)
> Explosiones reales, accidentes, persecuciones policiales y mucha adrenalina captados en cámara.


Don't even need to translate that to see it's reality programming on Telemundo.


----------



## SofaKing

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Keep your head up high, bro! :high5


Thanks, but I've already lived a reasonably blessed life in comparison to many. I Have No Bucket list.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> The mental gymnastics in it are amazing though, aren't they? :lol


Absolutely. :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I miss being downtown Toronto with you. Thinking about it makes me so happy and sad. It's like a dream that actually happened. My memories don't feel real. 

I can't wait until I'm dead.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@SofaKing

Please no. 

@tehuti88

Interesting. 

We have this downunder -


----------



## SofaKing

@ANX1

Thanks, but I'm not taking action...I'm just ready if it happens.

I've travelled. I've been married and divorced. I've owned homes.

I've flown airplanes, hiked to mountain summits, and saved lives as a medic and have 7 figures in the bank as an IT expert.

Seriously, I've done more already than many have done in a lifetime.

I'm just saying...if it happens, it happens.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@SofaKing

Oh, ok. You're welcome. 

Just set your goals higher.

What planes? Tried other planes you haven't flown?

What about building a fast car?

Bungy jumping?

Skydiving?

Boating and fishing?

Kayaking?

I could keep going on and on.


----------



## SofaKing

ANX1 said:


> @SofaKing
> 
> Oh, ok. You're welcome.
> 
> Just set your goals higher.
> 
> What planes? Tried other planes you haven't flown?
> 
> What about building a fast car?
> 
> Bungy jumping?
> 
> Skydiving?
> 
> Boating and fishing?
> 
> Kayaking?
> 
> I could keep going on and on.


Thanks...but you don't need to solve all problems....it's a "dude" disease. I get it.

I'm licensed to fly single engine land planes, i.e., Cessna 172, 182. I also have high performance and complex ratings, i.e., retractable gear.

Haven't flown in years, though...

Car building is still a dream, but not something that has to happen.

Kayaking? Both river and ocean...done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> I miss being downtown Toronto with you. Thinking about it makes me so happy and sad. It's like a dream that actually happened. My memories don't feel real.
> 
> I can't wait until I'm dead.


When did your depression start? After the love of your life left?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@SofaKing

You're welcome. 

Just life experiences.

Oh, that's cool. 

Car building project is able to build something yourself and amazed at that you did that.

@Sheska

Yeah, still going. I believe one of those TV programs teens watch. I believe they just introduce new characters with different life stories from what I have seen.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

the cheat said:


> I miss being downtown Toronto with you. Thinking about it makes me so happy and sad. It's like a dream that actually happened. My memories don't feel real.
> 
> I can't wait until I'm dead.


 :hug


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Kevin001 said:


> When did your depression start? After the love of your life left?


Oh, no...probably 15 years before meeting her. My chronic depression is part of why she left me. And I don't blame her, I just miss being with her. I took her love for granted and now I get to regret it until I'm dead.



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug


Thanks dude...accepted your friend request.


----------



## tea111red

i
still
suck
at
having 
conversations
.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tea111red

:hug


----------



## 23andLost

Will I ever get out of the hole i'm in. 
Will I really be 30 years old still living with my parents with no job
Will I ever figure out exactly what's wrong with me 
Am I really just doomed to live a crap life
Will I ever be able to leave my house by myself again?
I wish I could look into the future. At least to see what's going to happen.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Why do I feel like crying?


----------



## CNikki

One part of the brain telling me - "You're stupid. You don't get things done correctly. You will never get out of the situations you've put yourself in."
Second part - "If I could get 'x, y, and z' done then I'll live as I would have liked to. I can try doing -this- so that I can leave what I already know behind."
Reason - "Just shut up and do what you _have_ to."

Can't win.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Why do I still feel like crying?    

The sun is out, I should at least feel a modicum of happiness, but all I feel is loneliness and melancholy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I know it's not the same person, but it's frightening how similar they are.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I just make everything worse.


----------



## tehuti88

TheWelshOne said:


> I just make everything worse.


:hug No, you don't.

There are some things you even make better.


----------



## TheWelshOne

tehuti88 said:


> :hug No, you don't.
> 
> There are some things you even make better.


:hug Thank you.

I can guarantee my mother and my best friend don't see it that way, but it's nice to know that some people do.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I had a dream that this guy I find really attractive cut his hair really short, and changed his entire image to be a really different person basically, and I felt really upset about that and was like 'maybe he'll grow his hair out again soon? *tries to be hopeful*' lmao.... That's just too far.

But then I was like 'his face is still really cute though..'


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sheska said:


> I mentioned it to someone else here that I had a dream about you the other night. I saw you at a bus stop and we got chatting and ended up going to a pub to play pool. I have no idea what brought this on or who won for that matter. All I remember is us playing pool. And, yeah, I'm **** at pool, if you're wondering lol


Awesome, I haven't played pool in years though, so I probably wouldn't be very good either lol.


----------



## firestar

There's something oddly comforting about the fact that my brother and I read the same thing on Facebook and had the same reaction for the same reason. We're so different that it's easy to forget how alike we are.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

firestar said:


> There's something oddly comforting about the fact that my brother and I read the same thing on Facebook and had the same reaction for the same reason. We're so different that it's easy to forget how alike we are.


I wish I had a sibling like an older sister to talk to. It would be a hell of a lot less lonely around here during the day.


----------



## twistix

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I wish I had a sibling like an older sister to talk to. It would be a hell of a lot less lonely around here during the day.


:hug


----------



## firestar

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I wish I had a sibling like an older sister to talk to. It would be a hell of a lot less lonely around here during the day.


Well, to be fair, we only talk once a month. But when we do I always feel much better afterwards. And even when we don't, it definitely helps me to know he's there for me.

Feeling lonely sucks. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kevin001

I should of stayed 15mins longer....ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

twistix said:


> :hug


Hey where's my hug? :laugh:


----------



## twistix

Kevin001 said:


> Hey where's my hug? :laugh:


:hug


----------



## Kevin001

twistix said:


> :hug


Aww thanks. :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@iAmCodeMonkey

Because most likely you need to feel better (you are stressed) and crying helps with that.

@CNikki

Noone is perfect, you are human.

@TheWelshOne

This should make it better. :hug


----------



## TheWelshOne

ANX1 said:


> @TheWelshOne
> 
> This should make it better. :hug


:hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

TheWelshOne said:


> :hug


Thank you.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I can't find the sweet spot.

Either I am doing too much, or not enough (the former being most prominent).

I don't understand why I can't just do my thing without being hassled.

I try my best to share the wealth when it is asked of me (which makes me lazy) or do what I do well (show off).

I want to be productive...don't care about the heads sprinkling me with their glitter. Understand?

Just when things were feeling okay.


----------



## cybernaut

In only one day, I've gotten two "Are you okay?" Piss off already.


----------



## CNikki

@ANX1 - I understand that and don't strive to be. If anything, I'm letting the narcissistic side tell me to not play the role of a saint since there's greater flaws in doing so with higher price to pay. I just want a life where I'm truly happy and prosperous within it and unfortunately there's a lot I will need to give up in order to try the route I'm contemplating over. Nothing as to what people try preaching to me.


----------



## TryingMara

Why did I read that? And now I'm miserable.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yeh, rapidly reaching the end of my tolerance of this ****.


----------



## probably offline

Where did Pompeii go? I miss reading her sassy posts.

(also, where did many other users go? they're not allowed to have lives)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

This place is definitely less active lately.


----------



## funnynihilist

SamanthaStrange said:


> This place is definitely less active lately.


I had to cut back...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

funnynihilist said:


> I had to cut back...


Did you take dozens of people with you? You've ruined the entire forum, I hope you're happy. :mum


----------



## Act to fall

I promised a friend I'd go do something with them today, that was kinda important to them, and then I didn't. I feel awful.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

I just feel soo bored of everything lately =(


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I just feel soo bored of everything lately =(


Me too. :blank


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

SamanthaStrange said:


> Me too. :blank


Yeah Sam it's odd, all of a sudden it's like "lolnah" for everything xD

Need some excitement back in my life, that would be a start. It's weird but, I kinda get this feeling that I've been depressed for so long, that I am worn out and bored of feeling that way so everything else is also boring because I feel stuck in routine. That can't be good... but yeah, that's how it kinda feels at the minute lol


----------



## mt moyt

the weather forecast says rain on thursday.... please dont be true


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Yeah Sam it's odd, all of a sudden it's like "lolnah" for everything xD
> 
> Need some excitement back in my life, that would be a start. It's weird but, I kinda get this feeling that I've been depressed for so long, that I am worn out and bored of feeling that way so everything else is also boring because I feel stuck in routine. That can't be good... but yeah, that's how it kinda feels at the minute lol


Yeah, I know what you mean. ****ing depression.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

mt moyt said:


> the weather forecast says rain on thursday.... please dont be true


I would rather it be rain instead of the hot weather where I live. :lol


----------



## Crisigv

I hope my grandmother gets better.


----------



## twistix

realisticandhopeful said:


> Like I said done with pple. Even when you trust they can accuse and treat you like ****. Anyway done with site too. Need to focus on life. Upside least she showed back up and will pick up pieces. Bye all.


Sorry to hear that. Wish you well & hope things get better. Take care.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I hope my grandmother gets better.


Awwww! 

I sincerely wish your Nona the best of luck.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The neighbours must loath me...for grilling up steaks at midnight on a Sunday...dinner for me though


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> The neighbours must loath me...for grilling up steaks at midnight on a Sunday...dinner for me though


Aww yeah!


----------



## SparklingWater

-Life is beautiful and so very unpredictable. I love my sister and I love NY!
-You are soooo annoying with that 'i'm so logical' bs. No one buys it.
-Also no more overpathologizing myself lol. Pple learn to trust their gut reactions re pple and choosing relationships from birth onward. Due to all my trauma and SA, I'm only learning now. Everything is a skill and learning curve, but my gut reaction is right often. It just is. Even when I'm questioning and beating myself up it makes sense. I always run into pple with the same characteristics as my dad cause that's what I think I deserve. Time and space always give perspective. I have my reactions for a reason!
-Your thoughts and arguments begin sane and slowly devolve into madness. I like to pick out the exact point where you lose touch with reality. 
-The rain setting on the showerhead is heaven. I could stand under it forever.
-Also cat yawns stink!
-I agree with you! hehe, who would've thunk it!
-You know you're paranoid when you're not 100% certain Trump isn't somewhere hiring someone to make tapes that sound like Comey. Hmmm.
-Kinda want to send you the numerous books and quotes that address the topic, but would just be silly at this point.


----------



## SparklingWater

-These social impulses are killing me man. It actually feels like I might enjoy reaching out and hanging. What the **** brain, we don't do that. Damn you trauma work, fixing me and ****.
-Must lose weight.
-Must get hair done.
-Ugh need some info for psychiatrist. Likely they blocked too and won't notice. Guess doesn't matter anyway.
-Crazy how i use so much stuff to avoid. In a week I got more done than in months. The problem for me is i always wait for better or perfect, but honestly, ugh. Just take the **** job, make ends meet and when something better comes along take it. I could have done it months ago, yet, nope must be good job. I was just avoiding. Better to be moving forward than stuck... i think. Lets see how i feel once i start. Bleh
-This trauma stuff is a real *****, but every bit of relief feels sooo much better. It's crazy how I can try exposure stuff and things targeted to SA and it won't help at all or barely so. But when I do more targeted trauma work I see real movement. Same symptoms, different core reasons.
-Not surprised at all that happened lol. They always do it just like that. Predictable. Shrug.
-Avoiding everything I need to do today, but lets get on with it!
- It's amazing how different pple can see things. Perception is what it is. My story completely different from that.
-My bar is so low due to this SA ****. Loneliness makes you overlook all the red flags even when your gut is screaming no!
-Ugh this therapist hasn't called back yet. They said 7-10 biz days. I really hope they deal with trauma ****. Every time i venture out into work, friendships, relationships, living on my own whatever, without that internal stable sense of safety it goes balls up. I need to work on that inner feeling of trust and safety. This job will end the same way if this internal safety isn't there. I'll do what I can in the meanwhile. Bleh.


----------



## Crisigv

I have a feeling I'm going to spend my birthday alone on Wednesday. My dad never wishes me a happy birthday, and we don't usually have long conversations, so I might just go out. My sister comes home late at night for work. My mom will probably go straight to the hospital for my grandmother, because it's the day after an important procedure. And my brother never wants to eat dinner together, if it's just the two of us, like yesterday.


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Awwww!
> 
> I sincerely wish your Nona the best of luck.


Thank you


----------



## tehuti88

Jeez freaking Louise, will the forum keep working now??


----------



## Kevin001

This site lagging stuff needs to stop.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The technical issues on this site are getting really annoying now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

This forum needs more robust servers to handle the load.



Crisigv said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to spend my birthday alone on Wednesday. My dad never wishes me a happy birthday, and we don't usually have long conversations, so I might just go out. My sister comes home late at night for work. My mom will probably go straight to the hospital for my grandmother, because it's the day after an important procedure. And my brother never wants to eat dinner together, if it's just the two of us, like yesterday.


Here is an early happy birthday wish for you!!! :yay :hb

I just want you to know that at least SOMEONE out there cares about you. :kiss: :wink :hug


----------



## firestar

Well, at least it wasn't just me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> This forum needs more robust servers to handle the load.


I feel like something weird is going on, these problems only cropped up a couple of years ago on/off, and there's been increasingly less people posting here throughout that time, and less active users (including the guests.) This forum has been really inactive post wise lately as well.


----------



## crimeclub

Corbyn invites Trump to not visit Britain. :laugh:

How bad do you have to be to get rejected by your greatest ally on a European tour.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> I feel like something weird is going on, these problems only cropped up a couple of years ago on/off, and there's been increasingly less people posting here throughout that time, and less active users (including the guests.) This forum has been really inactive post wise lately as well.


While I was first trying to get the site to load on my laptop (after giving up on my tablet), it finally timed out (I guess) and all that I got was a plain page saying in the upper left corner, "File not found." 

I'm used to messages about not finding the server, or some other stuff...but that was a new one for me.


----------



## SparklingWater

I know I should be happy, but i'm pissed. Was it always this easy and I just never got it? How much of my life have I wasted? Ugh that def needs a reframe. Just frustrating. Well I'm 30 so plenty of life left. Sad I've been miserable so long. Oh well.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

realisticandhopeful said:


> I know I should be happy, but i'm pissed. Was it always this easy and I just never got it? How much of my life have I wasted? Ugh that def needs a reframe. Just frustrating. Well I'm 30 so plenty of life left. Sad I've been miserable so long. Oh well.


Aww!  :hug


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I should have read that quote before, I just looked and it's gone and the whole thread got locked who knows what happened there.



crimeclub said:


> Corbyn invites Trump to not visit Britain. :laugh:
> 
> How bad do you have to be to get rejected by your greatest ally on a European tour.


Apparently Trump doesn't want to visit until the public here support him, and there won't be protests. He might be waiting a while...


----------



## SplendidBob

Just tried to expand on my big old life goals thing and breaking it down into manageable chunks and just got hit with a wave of "well this is just insanely impossible, good ****ing luck". I can't even think of any more normal exposure tasks to include that are in the right kind of region, no idea how to proceed with the rest of this ****.

Wish my therapist was around, this is basically impossible for me to do on my own.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Just tried to expand on my big old life goals thing and breaking it down into manageable chunks and just got hit with a wave of "well this is just insanely impossible, good ****ing luck". I can't even think of any more normal exposure tasks to include that are in the right kind of region, no idea how to proceed with the rest of this ****.
> 
> Wish my therapist was around, this is basically impossible for me to do on my own.


what sort of things were you thinking of doing?


----------



## ShadowOne

I really want to start seriously planning a trip to japan but I have noone to go with now that family all has their own SO's

****

It feels a bit too much to take on alone


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> what sort of things were you thinking of doing?


Oh, I basically made a list of 5 end point long term life goals and then figured out the bottlenecks that were predominantly stopping me getting there. Unfortunately there are about 10 of them. Some of them I can easily enough incorporate into exposure exercises (fear of certain situations / environments), but I have no ****ing idea how to tackle the low conscientiousness. Or the fear of failure, the fear of taking risks, the intolerance of judgement, intolerance of discomfort, and my communication skills and social anxiety are still pretty bad, despite all of the exposure.

It's just overwhelming and my therapist has been away for 2 weeks and will be away for at least another 2 more (health problems). I am half expecting her not to return and then that will be it (cos NHS).

Basically I am just sitting looking up at a mountain with no clue how the hell to handle it, and atm (because of other personal issues that have all hit me at the same ****ing time) I barely have energy to carry on with the exposure stuff (which I feel hasn't even got me that far anyway).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Oh, I basically made a list of 5 end point long term life goals and then figured out the bottlenecks that were predominantly stopping me getting there. Unfortunately there are about 10 of them. Some of them I can easily enough incorporate into exposure exercises (fear of certain situations / environments), but I have no ****ing idea how to tackle the *low conscientiousness. Or the fear of failure, the fear of taking risks, the intolerance of judgement, intolerance of discomfort,* and my communication skills and social anxiety are still pretty bad, despite all of the exposure.
> 
> It's just overwhelming and my therapist has been away for 2 weeks and will be away for at least another 2 more (health problems). I am half expecting her not to return and then that will be it (cos NHS).
> 
> Basically I am just sitting looking up at a mountain with no clue how the hell to handle it, and atm (because of other personal issues that have all hit me at the same ****ing time) I barely have energy to carry on with the exposure stuff (which I feel hasn't even got me that far anyway).


Yeah, I don't know how to deal with those things either tbh sorry :/ I had a similar experience with therapy where I was doing lots of little things but I couldn't see how they were connecting to substantial life improvements, but they still have meaning on their own, but when you're doing it it doesn't seem that way after a while and it's difficult to keep going with even that without help. Which is why it's really important to have a decent therapist with consistent sessions too, so I hope your therapist recovers soon.


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Here is an early happy birthday wish for you!!! :yay :hb
> 
> I just want you to know that at least SOMEONE out there cares about you. :kiss: :wink :hug


Thanks


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Thanks


No problem! :wink


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

Wishing that your grandmother gets better. 

@Crisigv

Happy Birthday before it's your birthday.  

@firestar

:hug

@crimeclub

I like the Trump impersonator speeches. I believe he could send the impersonator and noone would know the difference. :lol

A practical joke as one would see it.

@ShadowOne

You can get lost there, even locals can from what I was told.


----------



## SparklingWater

hate is a strong emotion. mix of anger and sadness. can't wait to be indifferent.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@splendidbob

If reached end of tolerance, try to distract yourself with something else.

Stay strong mate. 

@probably offline

Sometimes a break is as good as a rest.

@SamanthaStrange

Less active where, where. 

@Act to fall

Make it up to them later on. Chin up.

@Gothic Cupcakes

Could be lack of sleep which can make you feel lazy.

@mt moyt

Sometimes weather forecast's are wrong.

@Canadian Brotha

You have to eat.

@realisticandhopeful

Sounds like an interesting day.

@realisticandhopeful

With jobs you have to jump in and work your way up, even with a degree you have to.

Same with life struggles, just have to deal with them and should feel better afterwards.

@tehuti88

I hope it works now.

@realisticandhopeful

You can do well within 5 years. Depends on how bad you want it (motivation). Sometimes you can't do it on your own and don't expect to.

@splendidbob

Depends on the therapist. Usually therapist's try to get you functioning in society. I believe I would look at what you struggle with and work on those in baby steps.

Nothing is impossible in life, just haven't thought of a way to do it. It's the same for many life problems.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Persephone The Dread, @ANX1 I think its pretty much a case of me biting off more than I can chew here, so yeh, I will take one of these things at a time and start looking at it in a hierarchy


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When you're talking to someone and then they suddenly stop receiving any of your messages, and then they sign off probably assuming you're ignoring them :/ thanks skype?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

ANX1 said:


> @*Gothic Cupcakes*
> 
> Could be lack of sleep which can make you feel lazy.


Yeah you're probably right, I do feel tired a lot. Also just want to find that *thing* to make me want to wake up in the morning, know what I mean?

But thanks, and keep doing what you do, you take the time and respond to many people and that's awesome 



Persephone The Dread said:


> When you're talking to someone and then they suddenly stop receiving any of your messages, and then they sign off probably assuming you're ignoring them :/ thanks skype?


This always seems to happen to me when I'm actually talking to people, like my internet messes up or something and it causes me to panic and legit makes me sad >_> stupid technology xD least I can say I nobody has ever given me any grief when it happens, although it has upset people in the past, me included lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@splendidbob

I believe small to big. Small is easier to deal with.

@Persephone The Dread

Just busy with their own life, like could be preparing for bed, going out or other. Just chatting to you while doing stuff.

@Gothic Cupcakes

Being tired can make you feel dizzy too (even if you don't feel tired). It's called your life purpose.

You're welcome, thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Gothic Cupcakes yeah technology is annoying sometimes.



ANX1 said:


> @splendidbob
> 
> I believe small to big. Small is easier to deal with.
> 
> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> Just busy with their own life, like could be preparing for bed, going out or other. Just chatting to you while doing stuff.
> 
> @Gothic Cupcakes
> 
> Being tired can make you feel dizzy too (even if you don't feel tired). It's called your life purpose.
> 
> You're welcome, thank you for your kind words.


Huh? No there was a problem with Skype itself lol, but it's OK they know what happened now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Persephone The Dread said:


> Huh? No there was a problem with Skype itself lol, but it's OK they know what happened now.


Oh, ok. :tiptoe :grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I applied for this job just now: https://www.indeed.ca/cmp/PEOPLE-ST...3PLj0zJY6J4J86w9nwUn2f5VKQJJTCobEnxW4uL3bfHvg

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I applied for this job just now: https://www.indeed.ca/cmp/PEOPLE-ST...3PLj0zJY6J4J86w9nwUn2f5VKQJJTCobEnxW4uL3bfHvg
> 
> Let's see what happens.


Good luck


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Good luck


Thanks!

You too by the way. I sincerely hope you saw my earlier mention in the other thread and take my advice to heart. Again, if you need to chat and are feeling down, let me know. Seriously, I do not get bored that easily. If I was, I would not still be here responding to you.  :hug :kiss


----------



## Red October

Ugh, so tired, but have to go in to work ;_;



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I applied for this job just now: https://www.indeed.ca/cmp/PEOPLE-ST...3PLj0zJY6J4J86w9nwUn2f5VKQJJTCobEnxW4uL3bfHvg
> 
> Let's see what happens.


nice, good luck :smile2:



Sheska said:


> I love nights like this when I'm reminded that my life is perfectly rosy compared to my nightmares....


I guess that's one way of looking for the silver lining, probably not very comforting though :frown2:


----------



## Taaylah

These sunglasses make me look like a minion


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You too by the way. I sincerely hope you saw my earlier mention in the other thread and take my advice to heart. Again, if you need to chat and are feeling down, let me know. Seriously, I do not get bored that easily. If I was, I would not still be here responding to you.  :hug :kiss


Yeah, I could use a chat buddy. It gets real lonely in my life.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, I could use a chat buddy. It gets real lonely in my life.


I know the feeling all too well. Do you want to use the SAS chat thingy or something else like Skype?


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I know the feeling all too well. Do you want to use the SAS chat thingy or something else like Skype?


Either or works


----------



## twistix

I want to be liked


----------



## Red October

Sheska said:


> @*Red October*
> 
> As a silver linings enthusiast, I really appreciate your way of thinking  Now I just gotta find a way to fall back asleep and not get stuck here...
> 
> Hope all is well with you.


I'll manage to pull through somehow, and make up on my massive sleep deficitlater this afternoon I think

sweet dreams, or at least hope you can get some rest


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

naes said:


> Is someone gossiping about you?


Just now been able to reply because I haven't had minutes on my phone. It's just nosy neighbors who like to do nothing but talk about everyone. :/ It doesn't help my anxiety.

-------------------------

I must be losing my mind because I get this weird intuition every now and then that Earth really is a hell. >

Also, work today was easy. Feels good to earn your own money.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Either or works


Okay, sounds good to me. I am sending you my Skype username now.


----------



## tehuti88

:mum :mum :mum :mum :mum


----------



## Deaf Mute

I wish I could call her right now, but she's busy teaching.


----------



## Smiddy

When will this cold end!? I'm dying!!! x~x


----------



## Crisigv

I'm so confused.


----------



## Red October

zzz


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Donuts


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

How lonely I am.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Spelling this response and hitting the reply button.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Donuts


So did you get fired or what?


----------



## SparklingWater

did it! saw the pattern. learned the lesson i was meant to. wondered why i felt i needed to come back. thanks SAS.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@realisticandhopeful

 :hug


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Having a snob for a sister sucks. They always expect you to act proper and stuff. Glad I don't ever talk to her. No wonder I don't know how to act around people. I still have the mind of a child but still trying to catch up.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I'm wondering why I have had this song in my head for the last hour:






I don't think I heard it or anything, so it's weird.


----------



## SplendidBob

Just got a package from sender "wings". Thought that my antagonising of certain old members had come back to haunt me, and that I had been tracked down :lol. I carefully opened it, was a box about the size of the palm. 

"What's in it? A finger? It's about finger size, what else could be be other than a finger? Oh god I went too far back then, this is going to be really bad".


----------



## Fidgety

What I'm thinking about right now huh???

Well I'm 44, Aside from my anxiety witch is the WORST, I have Bipolar and a few other things. I've had this since grade school. What I'm thinking about right now is what the hell am I going to do when I'm in my 60's, I'm terrified that I'm going to be one of those guys you see sleeping on the street with a sign that says,,HUNGRY, PLEASE HELP,,GOD BLESS.. and that scares me so bad that it makes me dizzy. I'm such a mess, I am beyond hope.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Waking up.


----------



## Jeff271

do you remember that universe where we had chocolate pudding in cans? 

if you picked a random grain of sand on a beach, how long would it take to pick through all the other ones before you found a matching one?


----------



## SparklingWater

humbled and beyond grateful, life is beautiful.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

realisticandhopeful said:


> humbled and beyond grateful, life is beautiful.


Did you get the idea for your avatar from my previous "Angry Cupcake" avatar? :lol


----------



## tehuti88

splendidbob said:


> Just got a package from sender "wings". Thought that my antagonising of certain old members had come back to haunt me, and that I had been tracked down :lol. I carefully opened it, was a box about the size of the palm.
> 
> "What's in it? A finger? It's about finger size, what else could be be other than a finger? Oh god I went too far back then, this is going to be really bad".


What was it?? Who was it really from??

How can you not share this info?? :O Tease!


----------



## SparklingWater

SamanthaStrange said:


> Did you get the idea for your avatar from my previous "Angry Cupcake" avatar? :lol


Lol hmmm possibly subconsciously. I'm just silly and was eating tea biscuits recently and thought they probably didn't like it very much. Totally possible angry cupcake was somewhere in my subconscious. Totally my humor. I give you default credit! :wink2: :grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> Just got a package from sender "wings". Thought that my antagonising of certain old members had come back to haunt me, and that I had been tracked down :lol. I carefully opened it, was a box about the size of the palm.
> 
> "What's in it? A finger? It's about finger size, what else could be be other than a finger? Oh god I went too far back then, this is going to be really bad".





tehuti88 said:


> What was it?? Who was it really from??
> 
> How can you not share this info?? :O Tease!


Yes, please tell us! The suspense is killing me.

Also, if you're still looking for things to do, you could always walk around in super tight trousers. How's that for exposure? :lol



realisticandhopeful said:


> Lol hmmm possibly subconsciously. I'm just silly and was eating tea biscuits recently and thought they probably didn't like it very much. Totally possible angry cupcake was somewhere in my subconscious. Totally my humor. I give you default credit! :wink2: :grin2:


:grin2:


----------



## SplendidBob

tehuti88 said:


> What was it?? Who was it really from??
> 
> How can you not share this info?? :O Tease!





SamanthaStrange said:


> Yes, please tell us! The suspense is killing me.
> 
> Also, if you're still looking for things to do, you could always walk around in super tight trousers. How's that for exposure? :lol
> 
> :grin2:


Oh, it was a cut off finger, with a note saying "you shouldn't have messed with me I am now more powerful than you could possibly imagine, though I am a little less powerful because I am now missing a finger but that is hardly the point is it?"

It was a ring, which unfortunately didn't fit my bony fingers 


I think they only sell trousers that tight up in London or something Samantha.


----------



## Lohikaarme

How the hell did I get away with that 👀👀


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> [https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ab/BSOD_Windows_8.png


What is with the giant frown face...

Seriously, how does s*** like that make it to public release?


----------



## Nitrogen

For someone who's big into the environment and enjoys being out in nature, I'm surprised it took me this long to get into hiking.

Just the other week, I spent five days straight hiking miles uphill in various locations, carrying about 20 pounds worth of research equipment each time and every muscle in my body ached but it was such a great feeling. The pain was pleasurable, in a way. I can't wait to do it again. Just wish I wasn't in a recovery period rn.

At least now when I don't have to do research work, I know of some really nice locations to go hiking in when I get the chance.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I'm thinking that this chicken can play a piano -






:eek


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh did I mention I hate change. Bleh so awkward and that impostor syndrome is no joke at first too. But the only way to learn is to do. Please excuse me while I go feel like I'm making a fool of myself but really am just being a normal human being cause feelings lie. Ugh change sucks! (I mean is amazing but **** it still)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Just Lurking said:


> What is with the giant frown face...
> 
> Seriously, how does s*** like that make it to public release?


Microsoft probably thought this:

Most people did not understand what most blue screens meant in the past with all that crazy info, so they had to dumb them down for the plebs.

Or something.

>


----------



## tehuti88

Just Lurking said:


> What is with the giant frown face...
> 
> Seriously, how does s*** like that make it to public release?


The Windows 10 version is slightly different, the ones I get are more like this...









_(Oh, THANK YOU so much for "restarting for me," Windows, when I was just trying to restart the computer on my own anyway. And what are you ****ing doing with that "error info" you keep collecting...? Nothing much, apparently!)

_ ...but yeah, same stupid frowny face. I'd be okay with it, if I wasn't seeing it like every day.

I get the feeling they thought if they put a big frowny face on it, it'll make it more palatable when your entire system crashes repeatedly for no discernible reason. :serious:



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Microsoft probably thought this:
> 
> Most people did not understand what most blue screens meant in the past with all that crazy info, so they had to dumb them down for the plebs.
> 
> Or something.
> 
> >


And even then I'm still too dumb to understand it. :cry

...At least blue screens in previous versions seemed to give you the option to save your info before it would shut down...I think. I might be remembering things wrong. Wishful thinking.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tehuti88 said:


> And even then I'm still too dumb to understand it. :cry


Aww! You are not dumb honey!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

Search using "critical_process_died" in Google. There is many fixes / guides out there including how to update drivers, etc to fix the problem. It seems to be a common problem when updating to Windows 10.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder how many times I can hit rock bottom before it kills me...I also am beginning to wonder if rock bottom exists or if I've just discovered and endless abyss that's has hints of cliffs to grab onto only to break so the falling continues...either way



komorikun said:


> So did you get fired or what?


Yes I was...an hour ago


----------



## Trooper

Making myself a nice cup of coffee. 

Yes, I know it's late, but, whatever...


----------



## Lohikaarme

Do not **** this up. Do not **** this up. Do not **** this up. :-|


----------



## riverbird

The sound of packing tape being put on boxes is now starting to really grate on my nerves. Thankfully I only have about two more boxes to pack.


----------



## SparklingWater

tapping out

and **** settling for scraps and the worst life has to offer. must have standards.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wonder how many times I can hit rock bottom before it kills me...I also am beginning to wonder if rock bottom exists or if I've just discovered and endless abyss that's has hints of cliffs to grab onto only to break so the falling continues...either way
> 
> Yes I was...an hour ago


Oh crap. So it really did happen. Sorry about that.


----------



## SparklingWater

found cheap psychiatrist in NY with good reputation. On wellbutrin, not sure if want all the way off, or want to try something new now that i'll be under their care. Some pple seem to get great results, but after my experience and the horror stories you hear...eh idk. Will do the consult and discuss options, but unless they can give great reassurance i'm likely coming off.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Even when I am out and about with mother I still feel terrible.


----------



## riverbird

To use the box of hair dye that I bought or not... that is the question. For some reason I'm so nervous about the thought of having burgundy hair again. Like it's too bold and will attract attention, or something. I should have bought black.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@realisticandhopeful

Wishing you the best. 

@iAmCodeMonkey


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a long day but I'll get through it.


----------



## mt moyt

really need to stop making stupid blogs


----------



## Deaf Mute

What the hell am I doing?


----------



## kivi

I want to dye my hair indigo or pastel blue. I haven't decided how much I'll dye of it yet.


----------



## noydb

twistix said:


> I want to be liked


:squeeze I can't imagine anyone not liking you!


----------



## twistix

noydb said:


> :squeeze I can't imagine anyone not liking you!


Aww. Noydb is the best :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm there is a meetup on Sunday at Starbucks.....I'm off Sunday so maybe I'll see if I can go? Idk just a hangout meetup. I'm not even sure how I'd even recognize other people there.


----------



## Barakiel

Whenever anyone mentions something about the shirt I'm wearing I always instinctively look down 'cause I usually don't even remember what I'm wearing. Is that odd? :um


----------



## tehuti88

Ah, the mockery is out in force today! I really boost people's flagging self-esteem. It's nice that I'm good for something. :smile2:


----------



## TheWelshOne

tehuti88 said:


> Ah, the mockery is out in force today! I really boost people's flagging self-esteem. It's nice that I'm good for something. :smile2:


:squeeze


----------



## probably offline

I think I've gained weight since I quit smoking. Thanks Obama. Really inspirational and ****.


----------



## SplendidBob

probably offline said:


> I think I've gained weight since I quit smoking. Thanks Obama. Really inspirational and ****.


Yeh, that's a *****, them reward pathways get used to getting pinged and food works pretty well. Should get easier though 

How long since you quit?


----------



## probably offline

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, that's a *****, them reward pathways get used to getting pinged and food works pretty well. Should get easier though
> 
> How long since you quit?


Almost 2 months. I don't eat more. Nicotine increases the metabolic rate, though. It's just unfortunate that people don't get as rewarded for quitting as they might've hoped(but actually get "punished") :3


----------



## crimeclub

I sent a tweet to Nina Turner, the Senator of Ohio, and she liked my tweet.


----------



## probably offline

especially ~1.56 ->


----------



## cybernaut

If Im quiet, these people get concerned. If I talk, I make things awkward or I come off as awkward. Ive gotten 3 "Are you ok" in less than a week from these people.

Honestly, I rarely talk to these people. What do they want? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## catcharay

300 civilian deaths is a lot. But there's no shock value anymore because it's the norm in those areas and it doesn't really feel like we're impacted.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I feel very nervous and do not know why.  :afr

Maybe I should just have a cup of tea and go to bed early tonight.


----------



## Crisigv

My heart drops every time you go.


----------



## Just Lurking

Inefficiency -- or living in such a way where one puts in the minimum amount of effort possible -- is far too common a human trait.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My heart keeps pounding and I can't sleep. Maybe I just need a good cry.


----------



## Lohikaarme

It'll be okay.


----------



## ShadowOne

i should be sleeping why am i not sleeping


----------



## Mc Borg

I went to Pump Station again tonight (technically last night, I guess, but whatever). It's an old abandoned pump station thing next to a river. Anyway, I had my flashlight and was trying to take pictures of the inside (they didn't really come out well). When I saw another light source which scared the **** out of me, as I didn't see any cars or anything around. So I went to my bike and this Jeep comes backing up from the side where people fish (I thought it was going to hit me). A guy and a girl were in it. The guy was like "I bet we scared you, huh?" I was like "Uhh, yeah." Then he asked if I had dope, to which I replied "no." He then said "Are you lying?" Once he said that, I was like "****, I'm totally going to get robbed right now." But nah, they left. And then I left like "Yeah, I need to get the **** out of here." :lol

Then later on I came across this shirtless skateboarder and guy on a bike along the trail. The guy on the skateboard asked if I wanted to join their pack. I asked what a pack was. And he was like, "I don't know. A pack." LOL! I was like "No, I need to get home." Then the guy on the bike wanted to race me, to which I awkwardly agreed. So I waited for him to start, but he never did. I asked "So are we racing?" and I guess he didn't hear me, so I just left. lol. 

Weird night. xD


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That fire in the London Tower is sad(I hope no SAS Londoners have lost anyone in it). 

It's totally the reason that I'd never live any higher than the 3rd floor in any building and preferably one with balconies so there's the possibility climbing down them in emergencies or if I had to jump I'd be looking at something like broken legs...not ideal but something one can recover from. 

Really I don't even like being in tall buildings or skyscrapers in downtown cores. The views are nice but I am afraid of heights and it's always in the back of my mind that in an emergency there's good probability of being trapped without help or an escape route. Stairwells give me no comfort when the ground is so damn far away. 

I feel like that about elevators in those types of giant buildings too, especially the ones that move so quick that your ears pop as they go. I'd be that guy that has the panic attack if you were stuck in one with me I bet, lol


----------



## Kevin001

Still not sure about that meetup.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Still not sure about that meetup.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My eyes hurt when I blink. It is getting really dry in here. I can't open any windows because they are doing "tree spraying" outside today.

Poor eyeballs.


----------



## twistix

Person at the store called me 'love' which surprised me. It's not so unusual to hear from older women but odd from young men like this one.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The search function is not working again. Come on, SAS.


----------



## CNikki

Thinking about too many things to the point that I'm left mentally blank.


----------



## littleghost

Mc Borg said:


> I went to Pump Station again tonight (technically last night, I guess, but whatever). It's an old abandoned pump station thing next to a river. Anyway, I had my flashlight and was trying to take pictures of the inside (they didn't really come out well). When I saw another light source which scared the **** out of me, as I didn't see any cars or anything around. So I went to my bike and this Jeep comes backing up from the side where people fish (I thought it was going to hit me). A guy and a girl were in it. The guy was like "I bet we scared you, huh?" I was like "Uhh, yeah." Then he asked if I had dope, to which I replied "no." He then said "Are you lying?" Once he said that, I was like "****, I'm totally going to get robbed right now." But nah, they left. And then I left like "Yeah, I need to get the **** out of here." :lol
> 
> Then later on I came across this shirtless skateboarder and guy on a bike along the trail. The guy on the skateboard asked if I wanted to join their pack. I asked what a pack was. And he was like, "I don't know. A pack." LOL! I was like "No, I need to get home." Then the guy on the bike wanted to race me, to which I awkwardly agreed. So I waited for him to start, but he never did. I asked "So are we racing?" and I guess he didn't hear me, so I just left. lol.
> 
> Weird night. xD


You have an interesting life.


----------



## littleghost

twistix said:


> Person at the store called me 'love' which surprised me. It's not so unusual to hear from older women but odd from young men like this one.


Was he British? I think of that as a British thing.


----------



## twistix

littleghost said:


> Was he British? I think of that as a British thing.


I don't think so.


----------



## probably offline

Sometimes I wish there was a thread where you could vent/whatever without anyone quoting you. It seems rude if you don't answer or ask people not to quote you, but sometimes you just want to barf out your crap into a void rather than bottling up.

(I can already see what would happen, though. People wouldn't read the title/op and quote people anyway. Or just do it to be annoying.)


----------



## thet33g

feeling relieved i don't have to go to work as i've just lost my job but also keeping in my mind i can't just relax for years again like last time i need to get another job asap. Tonight i'll enjoy it though and go for a late night ride on my motorbike.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

probably offline said:


> Sometimes I wish there was a thread where you could vent/whatever without anyone quoting you. It seems rude if you don't answer or ask people not to quote you, but sometimes you just want to barf out your crap into a void rather than bottling up.
> 
> (I can already see what would happen, though. People wouldn't read the title/op and quote people anyway. Or just do it to be annoying.)


You could write a blog, and turn off the comments, if you just need to vent.


----------



## scarpia

probably offline said:


> Sometimes I wish there was a thread where you could vent/whatever without anyone quoting you. It seems rude if you don't answer or ask people not to quote you, but sometimes you just want to barf out your crap into a void rather than bottling up.
> 
> (I can already see what would happen, though. People wouldn't read the title/op and quote people anyway. Or just do it to be annoying.)


Make a blog. I bet almost no one reads blogs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm so anxious. I haven't told any family that I've lost my job yet and its going to happen today for sure. I need to know if I qualify for EI asap and I don't know if the mail I need to find out will arrive tomorrow or Monday. I just looked at my resume and at advertised jobs online and recoiled at how much work I have ahead of me to find new employment, I hate the process of it. I'm supposed to meet my uncle to give him some money for my dad but I want to put it off until tomorrow. My eldest bro wants to come to town for the first time in two years and I can sort it but between that and my dad coming at the end of the month and me being a total mess again part of me wants to avoid seeing them and having to explain yet again. I'm freaking out and burnt out simultaneously. Deep breathes. Cardio. And yoga...after today and this week I've gotta go for a full tilt recovery


----------



## littleghost

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm so anxious. I haven't told any family that I've lost my job yet and its going to happen today for sure. I need to know if I qualify for EI asap and I don't know if the mail I need to find out will arrive tomorrow or Monday. I just looked at my resume and at advertised jobs online and recoiled at how much work I have ahead of me to find new employment, I hate the process of it. I'm supposed to meet my uncle to give him some money for my dad but I want to put it off until tomorrow. My eldest bro wants to come to town for the first time in two years and I can sort it but between that and my dad coming at the end of the month and me being a total mess again part of me wants to avoid seeing them and having to explain yet again. I'm freaking out and burnt out simultaneously. Deep breathes. Cardio. And yoga...after today and this week I've gotta go for a full tilt recovery


I'm sorry to hear about your job. My husband lost his too. I wish you luck in finding a new one.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm so anxious. I haven't told any family that I've lost my job yet and its going to happen today for sure. I need to know if I qualify for EI asap and I don't know if the mail I need to find out will arrive tomorrow or Monday. I just looked at my resume and at advertised jobs online and recoiled at how much work I have ahead of me to find new employment, I hate the process of it. I'm supposed to meet my uncle to give him some money for my dad but I want to put it off until tomorrow. My eldest bro wants to come to town for the first time in two years and I can sort it but between that and my dad coming at the end of the month and me being a total mess again part of me wants to avoid seeing them and having to explain yet again. I'm freaking out and burnt out simultaneously. Deep breathes. Cardio. And yoga...after today and this week I've gotta go for a full tilt recovery


Good luck, my friend.


----------



## probably offline

SamanthaStrange said:


> You could write a blog, and turn off the comments, if you just need to vent.





scarpia said:


> Make a blog. I bet almost no one reads blogs.


Yeah, I wasn't planning on writing an essay, or anything, but that's an idea.


----------



## firestar

It's going to be one of those nights where I stay up pointlessly worrying and get no sleep. 

I wish there was an off switch.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I hope you are doing okay. Keep your head up, my dear.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well it's good I got outside today and got some fresh air even if it was only 30 minutes



littleghost said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your job. My husband lost his too. I wish you luck in finding a new one.





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Good luck, my friend.


Thanks guys


----------



## tehuti88

Holy crap, I had an appendectomy and I didn't even know it. :O


----------



## Crisigv

I'm nothing more than a stupid loser.


----------



## Winds

I'm glad I was able to keep my cool and not escalate the situation despite adults older than me all around acting a fool. Doing that worked out in the end and everything got handed. I know the younger me would have went off in that environment and there would be a lot of hurt folks right now. I'm very fortunate calmness prevailed and more importantly it came naturally to me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

What tomorrow may, or may not, bring.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Here we go again. :roll


----------



## Whatev

I think it's funny that you talk like we are still best friends, I think I'd rather be dead.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I'm nothing more than a stupid loser.


No you are not. :hug

You are an amazing person.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@ANX1

Thanks, bro!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@iAmCodeMonkey

You're welcome mate.


----------



## Mc Borg

littleghost said:


> You have an interesting life.


Eh, lol, more like mostly weird people are out in these areas close to/post-midnight, allowing for situations like this to take place. xD As they say, the freaks come out at night. I can assure you that my life is boring, sadly.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Here we go again. :roll


Here we what again? :bah

--

I did that dumb thing again, that has those dumb consequences that I will now stupidly have to deal with. :sigh A week or two of hell upcoming.


----------



## harrison

I was thinking I might try and find a new shrink. So I went to a GP who seemed to have a vague idea what she was doing and she recommends this guy at a medical centre not that far from my place. Apparently he also goes to where my old shrink practices at too so I looked him up - to see if I could find a picture of him.

Instead of any photos I found a review site that had a number of reviews telling how he likes to push transcendental meditation. Apparently he also likes to take long walks on the beach with his partner in white kaftans and only changes his jumper according to the days of the mayan calendar. 

His secretary called me today to ask if I'd like to make an appointment - I said I think I'll pass.

I remember when I was an inpatient in the pysch. hospital I used to think - heaven help you if you're really sick. Because these ****wits sure won't be able to.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mc Borg said:


> Here we what again? :bah


Oh, nothing, I was just having a major allergy attack last night, and every time I thought it was over I started sneezing again. I finally took some Benadryl and went to bed, lol.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Volunteering in a charity has really helped me with asking questions to people who work in clothes stores etc. It's also more relaxed way of nullifying the approach anxiety I have always had with women. Gonna keep doing it and hopefully things will keep improving.


----------



## probably offline

Time to go for a walk and forget about my problems, that noone cares about but me, for a while :yay


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms

Crisigv said:


> I could sure use a massage.


Same. A nice deep tissue massage.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

probably offline said:


> Time to go for a walk and forget about my problems, that noone cares about but me, for a while :yay


Hope it helps, sometimes I feel better if I go for a walk.


----------



## probably offline

-----------

@Persephone The Dread thanks! It did, actually :>


----------



## Ender

tehuti88 said:


> Holy crap, I had an appendectomy and I didn't even know it. :O


This should be a TV show title it could come on TLC after episodes of "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant"


----------



## tehuti88

Ender said:


> This should be a TV show title it could come on TLC after episodes of "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant"


:lol

It's a good thing I didn't go to the doctor when I had some stabby pains in my lower right a couple of months ago and my mother suggested appendicitis...that would've been super awkward.

Doctor: "Well, I have good news, you don't have appendicitis, because you don't have an appendix."

Me: :wtf


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My tinnitus is annoying. Real annoying.


----------



## crimeclub

America reinstating the embargo on Cuba because of human-rights abuses = "You don’t have money or oil? Then f*** you (and Obama)."

Also, and more importantly, a fly has been flying around in my place for 4 straight days and my cat finally caught it a couple hours ago. Thank you Penny, 4 days is 4 days too long.


----------



## estse

OMG, I'm hydrated.

MOG, I have a moog.

GOM, is dead, is.

OGM, herpes.

GMO, I live on a mountain.

MGO, I gotta go.


----------



## Mc Borg

Online chess, SAS and music. The nightlife of an introvert. :lol


----------



## HenDoggy

Either a mosquito took a giant bite or I have a giant pimple forming on the back of my head. Either way, it's very annoying and itchy.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> I went to Pump Station again tonight (technically last night, I guess, but whatever). It's an old abandoned pump station thing next to a river. Anyway, I had my flashlight and was trying to take pictures of the inside (they didn't really come out well). When I saw another light source which scared the **** out of me, as I didn't see any cars or anything around. So I went to my bike and this Jeep comes backing up from the side where people fish (I thought it was going to hit me). A guy and a girl were in it. The guy was like "I bet we scared you, huh?" I was like "Uhh, yeah." Then he asked if I had dope, to which I replied "no." He then said "Are you lying?" Once he said that, I was like "****, I'm totally going to get robbed right now." But nah, they left. And then I left like "Yeah, I need to get the **** out of here." :lol
> 
> Then later on I came across this shirtless skateboarder and guy on a bike along the trail. The guy on the skateboard asked if I wanted to join their pack. I asked what a pack was. And he was like, "I don't know. A pack." LOL! I was like "No, I need to get home." Then the guy on the bike wanted to race me, to which I awkwardly agreed. So I waited for him to start, but he never did. I asked "So are we racing?" and I guess he didn't hear me, so I just left. lol.
> 
> Weird night. xD


Dude, this sounds like something I would do. I love checking out abandoned places. Need to find more places to explore over here. I guess this type of hobbie can be dangerous esp at night lol.


----------



## Mc Borg

@HenDoggy
**** mosquitoes. lol. They've been eating me up.

There have been 4 places I've been to so far. I wish there were more. I couldn't actually get into that pump station thing, because it's barred up. There is a way to get in from the back, but you need a ladder or rope. I need to figure out how to get in. lol. There is also an abandoned hospital that I've been in that had a small opening that's since been closed. I really wanted to get pictures (I did get video). I also need to figure out a way to get _back_ in to that. =P


----------



## ShadowOne

confirmation that my actions were the right thing is a good feeling


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm so tired of people thinking everyone wants to live a long time. I could easily accept dying in my 30s. A lot of people don't even live to be my age so I don't care. I sure don't want to be crippled and old.


----------



## mt moyt

ugh


----------



## Kevin001

Already at the casino....wow.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The number of people wanting to kill themselves before they are 30 breaks my heart. I know the feeling all too well.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

> Kahnweiler ends on a positive note: "I feel like, a lot of these guys, they talk this really big, pervy game ... but then, meeting them tonight, they're mostly just sweet dudes that are lonely and looking for love, too. I wish they would've brought that personality online and not been pervy."
> 
> So if you wouldn't say it in real life - with the other person sitting across from you (cameras or not) - don't type it into Tinder, either.


Translation: beta males that I'm not physically attracted to, trying to escalate and get laid via online dating should act like the sheep that I (and society) want them to be.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Translation: beta males that I'm not physically attracted to, trying to escalate and get laid via online dating should act like the sheep that I (and society) want them to be.


:yes


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I need one of these spinning wheels that can make you sleep forever .. If anyone sells please pm me.


----------



## 2Milk

Depressed again. Why is my brain so weak?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I feel sick and I'm dying (not literally, probably have to clarify that on sas)

I don't have the physical or mental energy to care about changing the song on my PC right now, and the windows open so now it's autoloaded BvB songs and neighbours can probably hear. This is going to ruin my street cred :') Nah I don't really care.

I think it's passing.

I don't have an interest in cars (I do like driving and preferably stealing them in video games,) but I'm starting to think Kavinsky's Outlast album is actually procar propaganda... (No it's not 2012, I listened to Nightcall ages ago I just never watched any music videos and someone's post on this forum reminded me. Also yeah bit obvious since it was the soundtrack for Drive.)






Come to think of it.

*conspiracy Keanu*

what if the whole of synthwave as a genre/aesthetic is pro-car propaganda. Actually motorbikes are better










I just found this while looking up the other thing and I was literally sitting like that already when I found it WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO MY BRAIN










I sit in such weird positions thinking about it, not just that one. I honestly cannot sit on chairs normally. It's really difficult when I visit other people's houses just keeping my feet on the floor in a basic position. Even at the cinema sometimes I take my shoes off and sit weirdly. If no one is in front, I have on occasion put my feet up on the chair in front. I'm a midget, so usually leg room (some cinemas are a bit cramped though,) there's no excuse. I'm just a dick.


----------



## CNikki

I'm too comfortable with the life I'm currently living, but in the back of my mind I want to change it. Of course, the steps to take on changing it is my main problem. I don't know what to do. :/


----------



## estse

death


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

2Milk said:


> Depressed again. Why is my brain so weak?


Cheer up my friend. You are only 20. You have your whole life ahead of you.


----------



## CNikki

Hoping I'm not biting off more than I can chew.


----------



## Kevin001

Dads matter too


----------



## ShadowOne

why must they make the shredded cheese zip locks so friggen infuriating


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm my anxiety is making me think I said something wrong...hope not.


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> Already at the casino....wow.


Lol, my parents were huge gamblers, too. Unless you mean something else, then never mind. lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> Lol, my parents were huge gamblers, too. Unless you mean something else, then never mind. lol.


Yeah I mean't my mom .


----------



## probably offline

Ok, I've gotten 4 twin eggs(with 2 yolks) so far in one egg carton. What kind of mutant hen am I dealing with here? Also, does this mean that my luck is changing?


----------



## Just Lurking

I'd like to believe in fairy tales, too.


----------



## Mc Borg

I kind of want to make one of those AMA threads.


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> I kind of want to make one of those AMA threads.


Where were you when they originally started? All the cool people had one. :laugh:


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> Where were you when they originally started? All the cool people had one. :laugh:


I had never seen them until recently returning. =P So yeah, I was gone a while. lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> I had never seen them until recently returning. =P So yeah, I was gone a while. lol.


Haha yeah everyone had one lol. Make one .


----------



## Amphoteric

i love you, internet


----------



## mt moyt

Referees are always bald


----------



## SplendidBob

Pregabalin is like a stupidity pill. Helps with neck pain, relaxes me, but my brain isn't working properly.


----------



## CNikki

Needing something to help cope with my anxiety. Despite it being the minor problem within a series of problems I have, I feel as though it's going to be the end of me.


----------



## Just Lurking

Sometimes, a new member will make what seems like a genuine post, but then I second-guess them for having previously seen something questionable from them. It doesn't take much these days. Too much trolling everywhere, and I'm skeptical of everyone for it.

DTA... Don't Trust Anybody...

Guilty until proven innocent...


----------



## tehuti88

Mc Borg said:


> I kind of want to make one of those AMA threads.


Same. :/ But I'm too chicken and boring...



Just Lurking said:


> Sometimes, a new member will make what seems like a genuine post, but then I second-guess them for having previously seen something questionable from them. It doesn't take much these days. Too much trolling everywhere, and I'm skeptical of everyone for it.
> 
> DTA... Don't Trust Anybody...
> 
> Guilty until proven innocent...


Same. :|

I hate how cynical I've become...but I've been burned too many times.


----------



## Barakiel

I wish I had the energy to actually reply to threads with something besides videos and photos.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Another lonely day awaits me tomorrow. What else is new.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I had my fan on and I was listening to some music and the light was moving creating a weird lighting effect and my brother walked into my room and was like 'wtf... I half expected you to be like spinning around, some kind of Terry Pratchett ****. Neil Gaiman talking to Marilyn Manson in the back.' Then he said he felt like he was stuck in this album cover (which is on my wall.)

I have no idea what he's trying to say with the Terry Pratchett thing. But I do think my room unintentionally looks like the set of a music video or maybe a nightclub right now.


----------



## cosmicslop

How bad the Zombie post-apocalypse would smell. 98% of the world being rotting corpses or smelly zombies. There's no way a Walking Dead-style zombie could do a sneak attack on you, because your nose would detect them first from their stench from 50 yards away. If a zombie were to get that close to you by at least 10 feet, it would smell so bad that your eyes would water.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> I only came here to annoy my mom because she hates depeche mode.
> Good to know that being petty can lead you to great music.﻿


Lol that's how I started listening to more of Kate Bush's music, my brother hates Wuthering Heights, so if I want to get rid of him I can just play that song.


----------



## CNikki

Another night with my demons.


----------



## tehuti88

Eh God this Starbucks Cold Brew coffee is horrible. x_x I don't taste the honey or cocoa whatsoever.


----------



## roxslide

I really need to stop slacking and do my homework lol.

buuuut I don't wanna


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

When you lose something and look in every place for it and still can't find it. Kind of annoying. I swear, if it pops up somewhere I looked a bunch of times, that'll sure be one hell of a note. I've made sure to remember every place I look.


----------



## tehuti88

:lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am too busy mother****ing head banging to the metal music I posted in a thread earlier to think about anything right now!

RAWR!!!


----------



## KelsKels

I'm thinking about a lot.. but at the same time probably not much at all. Idk.. I'm super high. I keep thinking about taking a walk since it's warm at night now and I'd love to look at the sky.. but I'm honestly a little nervous about going out late in my neighborhood.


----------



## ShadowOne

KelsKels said:


> I'm thinking about a lot.. but at the same time probably not much at all. Idk.. I'm super high. I keep thinking about taking a walk since it's warm at night now and I'd love to look at the sky.. but I'm honestly a little nervous about going out late in my neighborhood.


getting high sounds pretty great right now...in theory since i tend to get paranoid and i havent done it in a while lol. and a walk. itd be nice to be in an induced chill idgaf mood.

nature shows are the best for such moods


----------



## sugarsnappea

tehuti88 said:


> :lol


Is that a game? What game is that?


----------



## sugarsnappea

Right now I'm thinking about how to voice chat for the first time and who I'm going to be doing it with/ experimenting with.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Just Lurking said:


> Sometimes, a new member will make what seems like a genuine post, but then I second-guess them for having previously seen something questionable from them. It doesn't take much these days. Too much trolling everywhere, and I'm skeptical of everyone for it.
> 
> DTA... Don't Trust Anybody...
> 
> Guilty until proven innocent...


Yeah, trolling is nowadays very widespread across the internet isn't it? Not just an SAS issue.


----------



## CNikki

Need to get through this day in one piece. I want to crawl back to bed and forget about everything.


----------



## Crisigv

Thinking about cuddles/snuggles. That's probably the closest I'll ever come to getting them again.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Just noticed there's been a huge bruise on my thigh all morning... I have no recollection of it getting there in the first place


----------



## C137

I'm thinking I'm so deeply lonely, I had a dream a few days ago that I was flirting with a girl I know that works in our work places food cafe. And during the flirting and laughing I laid my head upon her chest for the nicest embrace. Nothing sexual, just a nice embrace. Feeling the fabric of her shirt on my face and the warmth of her. It was one of the nicest feelings. And then I woke to realize my sad reality. And the reality is she's taken so no chance or reason to pursue. Made me sad all weekend.


----------



## tehuti88

sugarsnappea said:


> Is that a game? What game is that?


It's an adoptable/breedable pet site called Novilar. When you go exploring you find various things...I'm amused that I might need "some tarantula" later on. :lol



EdwinC0031 said:


> I'm thinking I'm so deeply lonely, I had a dream a few days ago that I was flirting with a girl I know that works in our work places food cafe. And during the flirting and laughing I laid my head upon her chest for the nicest embrace. Nothing sexual, just a nice embrace. Feeling the fabric of her shirt on my face and the warmth of her. It was one of the nicest feelings. And then I woke to realize my sad reality. And the reality is she's taken so no chance or reason to pursue. Mad me sad all weekend.


I had a similar dream about having a boyfriend once...I felt so loved and safe, something I've never felt before...then I woke up and realized it wasn't real and was never going to be. :sigh


----------



## Dissonance

duckbear, emperor of dreams


----------



## Kevin001

There is no telling the next time I'll drive.


----------



## mt moyt

i licked the inside of a popcorn bag and it tasted amazing. so i popped another bag and did it again... it must be so unhealthy though, i can tell by how good it tastes. i also feel pretty bad now


----------



## Sabk

I don't know where to start on SAS. 

I don't want to talk about my ****..yet.

I have to find a way to manage my social anxiety.

Glad I'm putting in the effort with two friends whose friendship mean the world to me. In the past, I would have cut ties when things got too deep and involved. I'm actually trying this time.

I'm hungry, but too lazy to get up and get some food. I'll probably get a sandwich by the time I post this.

I realized recently that I delay social interactions by focusing on work. For now anyway it's a solo activity. If I work nonstop, I don't have to talk to anyone. Not that I'd know what to say in the first place.


----------



## unemployment simulator

signed on today, wasn't the regular person I have to see. why is it whenever someone else is standing in for my jobcoach they start doing things their own way? it's like when I got there she said I have been going over your claim, I thought to myself oh here we go! 
she then began critisizing and making amendments to things, I am thinking why are you interfering? everything is fine! oh and she kept asking me whether I have done something without actually checking the book I handed her which specifically says I have done what was asked of me. its like its all there! written down by me! she didn't bother to look at it at all!... 

have you done this mr ____ ?
yes I wrote that down in the book. 
(doesn't look at the book) have you also done this mr ____ ?
yes I wrote that down in the book also.
(doesn't look at the book) ok thankyou.
...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Thinking about cuddles/snuggles. That's probably the closest I'll ever come to getting them again.


Me too.

If I ever got the chance to give you either of those in real life, I would. That is being genuine, by the way. :wink

Here you go:

:cuddle :hug


----------



## Sabk

It's raining. I feel better.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

It's been one of those hot summer days when the humidity in London reaches a near-tropical level, not so pleasant really.


----------



## Just Lurking

I am grateful that I have a mother and father who check in with me each day and care enough to ask how things are going with me.

I hear so many stories of people who have strained relationships with family or who are flat-out estranged or otherwise without parents in their lives, and I can't imagine not having that connection.


----------



## Trooper

Sabk said:


> It's raining. I feel better.


That sounds so wonderful, can we have some of that, please ?. We really need some here in London, as I'm not really one for hot weather like this, and it is starting to become unbearable.


----------



## CNikki

To keep it simple - I've had better days.


----------



## firestar

Just Lurking said:


> I am grateful that I have a mother and father who check in with me each day and care enough to ask how things are going with me.
> 
> I hear so many stories of people who have strained relationships with family or who are flat-out estranged or otherwise without parents in their lives, and I can't imagine not having that connection.


I'm not on good terms with a few people in my immediate family (estranged from two, out of touch with one) but I'm thankful for the ones that I am closely connected to. I have no doubt that it would be much harder to cope with the anxiety and depression if I wasn't absolutely certain that they will be there for me, no matter what.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Just Lurking said:


> I am grateful that I have a mother and father who check in with me each day and care enough to ask how things are going with me.
> 
> I hear so many stories of people who have strained relationships with family or who are flat-out estranged or otherwise without parents in their lives, and I can't imagine not having that connection.


My mother always asks me how I am doing when she gets home from work. It is better than nothing I guess.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Afreen88 said:


> Personally I'm loving it. I want it hotter if anything, I need to burnnnnnn.


Oh I like hot weather, and incidentally have never really bothered with sunscreen, getting very burnt on numerous occasions (maybe not a great idea, because of skin cancer risk). It's just that you rarely get dry heat in the UK, and living in an old house it really traps the humidity and stickiness upstairs.


----------



## komorikun

Just Lurking said:


> I am grateful that I have a mother and father who check in with me each day and care enough to ask how things are going with me.
> 
> I hear so many stories of people who have strained relationships with family or who are flat-out estranged or otherwise without parents in their lives, and I can't imagine not having that connection.


It's not easy. I've come close to being homeless a few times. My sister the same. At least with my sister she is able to make friends/boyfriends easily. So somehow with a bit of help from them, she has made it. A lot of the people that have helped her are unstable and emotionally unbalanced themselves. It's even worse for me since I don't have the social network that she has. Then on top of that we both have issues finding work (for different reasons).

My dad will help with little things here and there but not with emergencies. He's afraid of us becoming leeches.


----------



## SofaKing

I wonder how I'd spend my days if I didn't have to work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

I wonder where the permabanned users go. Not the ones who chose to get banned, and not the ones who keep coming back under obvious aliases, but the ones who just apparently accept their banishment and never sign up or post again. Considering how much time and emotion some of them invested into the site (because it's usually a prolonged series of emotional outbursts and unwise posting that leads to the banning), it's odd to me that they would just never come here again. :|

Even on a site where I was trolled off (not banned, but may as well have been, considering that it was the regulars who trolled me off), I went back and lurked there for a while. Even signed up under a different name and _tried_ for a brief while to reestablish myself as a more anonymous being, but I made the mistake of sharing a story I'd already shared under my regular name, and one of my bullies picked right up on it. _Then_ I never posted again, but I did still go back to peek in from time to time before the site was permanently shut down. Ditto with the one forum I _was_ banned from, I went back and peeked in a few times afterward.

When one gets so involved in a site that they freak out to the point of getting banned over it, it just doesn't seem feasible that they'd never peek in again. And if they do peek in, I wonder how they resist the urge to sign up anew, and if they do sign up again, I wonder how on Earth they disguise their identities so well for so long. I know I sure couldn't.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Amazing, all the bad **** about to potentially happen and top of your mind is losing face at the church because of it


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Calming myself down. "takes deep breaths"


----------



## thatguy98

Why me not wanting to get emotionally upset about anything when bad things happen to me is so wrong.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

it's so hot here that even this icecream tastes warm


----------



## truant

I wonder what it's like to like your family and feel supported by them? I wonder if that would have made a difference?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Knats were bothering me at work today and the last time I worked. I wonder what's with them being around here so much all of a sudden.


----------



## hazytrail

I'm wondering how I'll feel in about a week since I'm tapering from Paxil to Prozac. Kinda excited about it, I think, I'm not really sure. Just curious about knowing.


----------



## SplendidBob

Slightly miffed the thread about _femalulaloids_ got deleted before I made what I believe to be the bestest post I have ever made (albeit one that might have gotten me banned).

I can say it involved a hypothetical choice and one of those choices was a cow standing on its hind legs and shooting me through the brain with a spike using its hooves to badly grip the instrument of death.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

1:52~ in this






sounds like 2:01 in this~






Between that and the music video, I feel like I've found the line between synthwave and synthpop.

I think the awkward timing of this song, being released in 2009, is what stopped it being retrospectively classified as such in addition to synthpop. All of this also explains why it's a meme now, and not then.






Yeah, don't worry guys I'm doing important work for Humanity here.

What if I edited the wikipedia page for that song though...

Anarchy in the UK.


----------



## Karsten

Persephone The Dread said:


> it's so hot here that even this icecream tastes warm


That sounds awful.


----------



## tea111red

mt moyt said:


> i licked the inside of a popcorn bag and it tasted amazing. so i popped another bag and did it again... it must be so unhealthy though, i can tell by how good it tastes. i also feel pretty bad now


:lol


----------



## tehuti88

I'm seeing what seems to be romantic interest (between other people, of course, not me), but it appears to be one sided only. Since I'm only an observer, perhaps I'm missing some context and it's not what it appears. But it looks incredibly awkward to me. I'm mentally cringing for the people involved. :/

Kind of glad I've never been involved in something of the sort, but kind of sad, too, since this is the sort of stuff I can only observe from afar, or write about in fiction.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Karsten said:


> That sounds awful.


It was not ideal and yeah my room is boiling.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm seems to be a lot of thread discussions as of late.


----------



## Crisigv

I really shouldn't post here anymore. I'm too dramatic and get myself worked up. I'm sure I'm bothering people. I'm sorry.


----------



## Trooper

Finally think it is time to try and get some sleep. It seems to have cooled down somewhat (weather wise), that I may actually be in for a chance, considering it is now 4:20 in the morning.



Crisigv said:


> I really shouldn't post here anymore. I'm too dramatic and get myself worked up. I'm sure I'm bothering people. I'm sorry.


You're not bothering anyone. Please, keep posting.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I really shouldn't post here anymore. I'm too dramatic and get myself worked up. I'm sure I'm bothering people. I'm sorry.


You have nothing to feel sorry for, and you certainly are not bothering anyone. We are all in this together, dear. When our emotions are on overdrive, getting dramatic about things is normal.

If you don't want to post here anymore, that is your choice. Some of us would probably miss you, though. I certainly would. Take care for now, sweetheart. :wink


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> It was not ideal and yeah my room is boiling.


Do you have any fans?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

More of the same. 

I can only do this for so long before it breaks me... :sigh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> Do you have any fans?


yeah I have one it actually isn't doing a whole lot, although it's improved from earlier I think. Or I'm further adjusting, hard to say.


----------



## tea111red

old macdonald had a farm.


----------



## feels

Okay, when I go to Georgia I definitely wanna bring my friend's mom some kind of rooster related gift. I found a rooster sun-catcher that's really cute. I think for my friend I wanna get her the book Missing 411 cause she loves mysteries/conspiracy kinda stuff but also maybe get her some cute sunglasses or like a bag I dunno. I have no idea what her sister likes so I'll just have to ask about that. Default to some cute headphones or something if she doesn't know. It all has to fit in my carry on lol so I'm trying to keep it small


----------



## Karsten

Crisigv said:


> I really shouldn't post here anymore. I'm too dramatic and get myself worked up. I'm sure I'm bothering people. I'm sorry.


*Looks at the 15 daily "Women are evil..", "It sucks being a virgin" threads...*

Yeah, it's definitely YOU being bothersome here.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> old macdonald had a farm.


And on that farm he had a pig.....


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Karsten said:


> Yeah, it's definitely YOU being bothersome here.


Couldn't you have worded that a bit... better?

It is a bit grating and abrasive. I mean, come on man. :lol :haha


----------



## Karsten

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Not to be a white-knight here, but...
> 
> Couldn't you have worded that a bit better?
> 
> It is a bit grating and abrasive. I mean, come on man.


I thought it was completely obvious that I was joking. I guess it wasn't as obvious as I thought?

What I was trying to say is that there a million other people spamming the forums with nonsense. I can't see how she could possibly think she were a bother to anyone.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Karsten said:


> I thought it was completely obvious that I was joking. I guess it wasn't as obvious as I thought?


Fair enough. I suck at detecting jokes through text anyways. I have habit of taking things at their literal face value. That is one of my Aspie symptoms talking. :lol


----------



## Karsten

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Fair enough. I suck at detecting jokes through text anyways. I have habit of taking things at their literal face value. That is one of my Aspie symptoms talking. :lol


I honestly regretted posting it after you quoted me, because I after re-reading it, it's hard to see the humor, lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Karsten said:


> I honestly regretted posting it after you quoted me, because I after re-reading it, *it's hard to see the humor*, lol.


It sure is! :haha


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> And on that farm he had a pig.....


:lol

e i e i

o


----------



## tea111red

now this song, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg

Karsten said:


> I honestly regretted posting it after you quoted me, because I after re-reading it, it's hard to see the humor, lol.


I saw it. *shrugs*

My gaba receptors are so ****ed up right now. lol


----------



## Overdrive

Wood fired pizza oven is almost done. Can't wait to cook some pizza and some bread in this oven


----------



## Crisigv

Karsten said:


> *Looks at the 15 daily "Women are evil..", "It sucks being a virgin" threads...*
> 
> Yeah, it's definitely YOU being bothersome here.


Lol, good point. I do pride myself on not making stupid threads.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm never part of the "in" crowd...no matter where. I think I have an aura that simply repels people. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

Sheska said:


> Ah but come on, there is so much emotional ablution one can achieve through making stupid threads. You should give it a go


I'm well on my way to going crazy, so I'm sure there are threads in my future.


----------



## C137

I Am! 

By John Clare 

I am-yet what I am none cares or knows; 
My friends forsake me like a memory lost: 
I am the self-consumer of my woes- 
They rise and vanish in oblivious host, 
Like shadows in love's frenzied stifled throes 
And yet I am, and live-like vapours tossed 

Into the nothingness of scorn and noise, 
Into the living sea of waking dreams, 
Where there is neither sense of life or joys, 
But the vast shipwreck of my life's esteems; 
Even the dearest that I loved the best 
Are strange-nay, rather, stranger than the rest. 

I long for scenes where man hath never trod 
A place where woman never smiled or wept 
There to abide with my Creator, God, 
And sleep as I in childhood sweetly slept, 
Untroubling and untroubled where I lie 
The grass below-above the vaulted sky.


----------



## C137

Well to be fair I only heard of him through Penny Dreadful TV show. I identified too much with the loneliness of the Frankenstein character. That poem really expressed a bit of how I feel.



Sheska said:


> @*EdwinC0031* :squeeze
> 
> When trouble haunts me, need I sigh?
> No, rather smile away despair;
> For those have been more sad than I,
> With burthens more than I could bear;
> Aye, gone rejoicing under care
> Where I had sunk in black despair.
> 
> When pain disturbs my peace and rest,
> Am I a hopeless grief to keep,
> When some have slept on torture's breast
> And smiled as in the sweetest sleep,
> Aye, peace on thorns, in faith forgiven,
> And pillowed on the hope of heaven?
> 
> Though low and poor and broken down,
> Am I to think myself distrest?
> No, rather laugh where others frown
> And think my being truly blest;
> For others I can daily see
> More worthy riches worse than me.
> 
> The sheer fact that you've heard of John Clare makes me feel like all is not lost in this world.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm still getting reply notifications to comments I used to leave on YouTube videos years ago. How the heck does anyone even find those?


----------



## SofaKing

Nothing ever goes my way...I'm about to lose it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## C137

I like your sentiment.



Sheska said:


> @*EdwinC0031*
> 
> Well, in this moment of time you're not alone. You quoted one of my all time favourite poems AND you like Penny Dreadful. There is a kindred spirit here who also identifies with the Creature (I suspect you were referring to him when you said Frankenstein).
> 
> Whilst we may walk our paths alone it is worth acknowledging those who may cross them. You never know they may well be going in the same direction, at least for a short while. Be strong and keep an eye out on all the passers by.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Karsten said:


> I thought it was completely obvious that I was joking. I guess it wasn't as obvious as I thought?
> 
> What I was trying to say is that there a million other people spamming the forums with nonsense. I can't see how she could possibly think she were a bother to anyone.


It was obvious to me that you were kidding, but I know your sense of humor... maybe too well.  :lol


----------



## tehuti88

Well, that was a lovely four days without any critical events...back to the blue screens. :roll


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tehuti88 said:


> Well, that was a lovely four days without any critical events...back to the blue screens. :roll


Oh man, that sucks!

Computers can be really stupid sometimes. :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Awkwardness.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I need to eat some food, but I do not feel hungry yet.

**** my brain.


----------



## Barakiel

Some of my favorite bloggers on Tumblr only reblog a few posts a day or so, and it's like, darn, why can't y'all be shut-in losers like me? :/


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so far behind most guys my age....crazy.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I would love to cuddle with a bunch of dogs and cats right now. Can't stop looking at adorable dog and cat Gifs.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

I wish I were less of a b...


----------



## EBecca

I feel like I'm either really boring or really annoying. I need a magical third option. Now I regret I was never admitted to Hogwarts.


----------



## Nitrogen

It was really weird for my research advisor to randomly open a file on my computer so she could highlight the directory path to paste into for a different program that was using a template from my documents.

Of course, she had to go and open one of my folders of saved pictures. Fortunately it wasn't anything... really sour. She could have stumbled on something really awkward, but it was still ****ing weird that she opened up this folder full of various art and pixel crap that I've been saving for the past two or so years.

This happened weeks ago but I still think about it.


----------



## Kevin001

If my mom ever found out I was on this forum pretty sure I would leave....she is one those expert stalkers so I wouldn't feel safe.


----------



## Crisigv

I always feel better, and more peaceful after one of those nights.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

People are exhausting. But I hate feeling lonely.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

:afr


----------



## Kevin001

Sheska said:


> I would like to think that if your mom ever read your posts here she would be really proud of you and see that she can trust you. You are true to your faith, kind, compassionate, and supportive. You bring value to this community who would surely hate to see you go for any other reason than you feeling strong enough to carry on on your own.


Aww thank you!

But no she would critique everything and ask tons of questions. I wouldn't feel safe anymore and paranoid. We are two completely different people so.


----------



## Kevin001

Sheska said:


> Well, in this case cover your tracks  My Mum is very much like this, fortunately the days of her snooping on me are long gone since we now live in different countries. I wouldn't recommend following my example, though. SAS ain't worth moving abroad away from your parents.


I wouldn't post here if I felt like I had to filter myself. My mom might be the best stalker alive so. But thanks.


----------



## Trooper

Need to avoid opening old wound. It's not wise to venture down negative paths we have already travelled. Must think positive, it has been working well for the past few months, and must keep it going...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tomorrow I need to be up first thing and swing by the store for some new pants


----------



## Just Lurking

I thought my referral was to put me in a 'CBT group for depression', but I've instead been set up with an ECT consultation.

On Friday morning, too. Some more notice would have been preferred.

I don't know what I'm supposed to do with this. I've not considered ECT as a viable treatment option as it sounds too invasive and because side effects are a concern.

I suppose a simple consultation can't really hurt, but I don't see myself committing to ECT.


----------



## tehuti88

Pretty sure I just got a big slap of sarcasm in the face. Perhaps I deserved it. :serious:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@tehuti88 (not related to your post above, because I don't know what it's referring to) but I am back to using my windows 7 laptop, because I am so scared of windows 10 updates. :haha


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> I am back to using my windows 7 laptop, because I am so scared of windows 10 updates. :haha


Can't blame you. :lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Seriously again this year, the farmers wait until the hottest day of the year before spreading the **** on the fields. It doesn't smell of rotting fish this time, but it does smell of ****, so have to shut the windows and it's a _tad_ on the warm side. (no AC here).


----------



## Jcgrey

Jesus christ. I am thinking about death, I do not believe in a Heaven or Hell But am at the end of my rope.


----------



## tehuti88

Hey cool, yet another guy who used to often insist, with total certainty, that he would be forever alone has managed to find a girlfriend. Good for him. (Sincerely.)

Meanwhile I'm still just...alone. :serious:


----------



## cosmicslop

If you drink caffeine after not sleeping for 30 hours, you can hear your heart take out a guitar and start to cover No Surprises.


----------



## Mc Borg

cosmicslop said:


> If you drink caffeine after not sleeping for 30 hours, you can hear your heart take out a guitar and start to cover No Surprises.


That might be the best thing I've ever read.

My upper back/shoulders are _so_ sore. I really need to stop sleeping with my arms above my head. =/ Owww.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This forum feels pretty boring at the moment.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Persephone The Dread said:


> This forum feels pretty boring at the moment.


I agree.


----------



## CNikki

One more day. One. More. Day.


----------



## firestar

Dad is watching an episode of Madam Secretary where a mother tries to re-establish a relationship with her estranged son. The mother apologized. No excuses, no "I'm sorry but . . . " It's sad, but I doubt my mother would ever do that, no matter how long we go without speaking.


----------



## Trooper

Sheska said:


> This is my motto at the moment. It's a hard thing to do but it's worth persevering with. Stay strong, Trooper. You said it yourself, you can do it.


Yeah, I need to keep at it, I know that there is no point in going backwards now. I guess as it is still early days for me (since adopting a more positive outlook), I am bound to have a few (many ?) hiccups along the way. I guess the journey isn't over till the destination is finally reached.

Thanks again for the support Sheska.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My mother and I decided that it would be better if I ignore the position I had an interview for and look into easier jobs for me to do. It probably would not have been safe for me to work in a factory environment with the vision issue that I have.

We talked it over this morning before she went off to work. It is probably for the best. Will just have to keep looking then.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Me when I'm on holiday in the swimming pool


----------



## npriyax

Suicide


----------



## harrison

A physiotherapist I saw the other day thinks the dizziness I get is related to my migraines. She said migraines are really weird and change throughout your life. Mine certainly have - less pain, more aura and they last much longer. The medication I take for bipolar cuts them down a lot.

And the very next morning after the exercises she had me doing I had a migraine - I think she must be onto something.


----------



## Witchblade

npriyax said:


> Suicide


Oh no!


----------



## Lohikaarme

npriyax said:


> Suicide


I really hope you do not go through with it, dear.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

npriyax said:


> Suicide


:no :hug


----------



## cybernaut

I need to start a personal blog
I need to start a personal blog
I need to start a personal blog
I need to start a personal blog
I need to start a personal blog
.
.
It's been on hold for far too long.


----------



## harrison

I was thinking Theresa May probably shouldn't be showing that much cleavage. 

I'm not complaining mind you - it's just strikes me that that's something I shouldn't really be looking at.


----------



## tehuti88

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_Church

What a nice-sounding church.

(No, I don't plan on joining it or anything, just that it's a lot different from and more Christianly (IMO) than most of the Christian groups I've been exposed to.)


----------



## SplendidBob

Figured out a very interesting solution to my bracelets being non adjustable (well they are, but it involves cutting a chain). Basically a sliding knot (which I had previously considered), but I discounted it before, but since I modified how the rest of the bracelet works, it might be ok now. I am not sure it will work with the style yet though (and am not convinced about the longevity and sturdiness of using sliding knots). @Smallfry, do you use sliding knots in any of your jewellery? Any problems with them failing?



Persephone The Dread said:


> This forum feels pretty boring at the moment.


Kinda does. I haven't been posting too much because of it.



don said:


> A physiotherapist I saw the other day thinks the dizziness I get is related to my migraines. She said migraines are really weird and change throughout your life. Mine certainly have - less pain, more aura and they last much longer. The medication I take for bipolar cuts them down a lot.
> 
> And the very next morning after the exercises she had me doing I had a migraine - I think she must be onto something.


What kind of dizziness Don? Is it on standing?


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> What kind of dizziness Don? Is it on standing?


It sort of varies Bob - can happen when I get off the tram or even just walking down the street. Also when I bend down to pick something up. At first they all thought it was that benign vertigo thing but she ruled that out. I'll go back and see her again soon - plus she's given me a few exercises to do. (which I haven't done yet obviously)


----------



## SplendidBob

@don tonnes of causes for dizziness so damn hard to track down. I actually get dizziness on standing which in my own case is caused by borderline low blood pressure (also causes me fatigue). I have pretty much eliminated it by drinking insane amounts of water (4+ litres a day) and eating a **** tonne of salt . But presumably your blood pressure has been checked (though you should check it at home if you can, anxiousy folks tend to get high blood pressure in the doctors surgery. Mine goes from 105/65 (though can be lower) to 140/something in the docs surgery. I have a hard time convincing doctors it is actually what I say it is at home .


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> @don tonnes of causes for dizziness so damn hard to track down. I actually get dizziness on standing which in my own case is caused by borderline low blood pressure (also causes me fatigue). I have pretty much eliminated it by drinking insane amounts of water (4+ litres a day) and eating a **** tonne of salt . But presumably your blood pressure has been checked (though you should check it at home if you can, anxiousy folks tend to get high *blood pressure* in the doctors surgery. Mine goes from 105/65 (though can be lower) to 140/something in the docs surgery. I have a hard time convincing doctors it is actually what I say it is at home .


Yes mine is pretty low I think too. My wife's blood pressure always goes through the roof when she goes to the doctor too - but she had one of those thingos on for 24 hours and it was fine. She's just a scaredy cat at the doctor's. I've talked to so many doctors, shrinks and therapists now that I don't get even vaguely nervous with them anymore.

It *is* a hard thing to diagnose apparently - the doctors have always told me that. This lady is a physiotherapist and seems quite good so we'll give her a go for a while.


----------



## Mc Borg

I took some video of fireflies. You can't see them all that well, but good enough. There were tons out today.


----------



## Going Sane

have to learn to contain and avoid compulsive thoughts better :l


----------



## Lohikaarme

Thinking of the breakfast that's gonna be here any minute now


----------



## SplendidBob

don said:


> Yes mine is pretty low I think too. My wife's blood pressure always goes through the roof when she goes to the doctor too - but she had one of those thingos on for 24 hours and it was fine. She's just a scaredy cat at the doctor's. I've talked to so many doctors, shrinks and therapists now that I don't get even vaguely nervous with them anymore.
> 
> It *is* a hard thing to diagnose apparently - the doctors have always told me that. This lady is a physiotherapist and seems quite good so we'll give her a go for a while.


I had a 24 hour one too once, but I was a good 75lbs heavier then and my bp dropped a fair bit when I lost weight. I actually don't get that nervous at the doctors now, or so I thought, but I guess my body disagrees with my mind on that sentiment I guess .

If your BP is low might be worth trying to up water intake and salt (for some reason in my case it has to be both, I slacked on the salt, because licking a bunch of salt every day is kinda gross, but the dizziness started coming back over the last couple of days, so back on it I go).


----------



## 2Milk

Life actually seem pretty cool when I'm not depressed.


----------



## ShadowOne

2Milk said:


> Life actually seem pretty cool when I'm not depressed.


indeed. the potential can be a little frustrating to get a taste of if it's not fully realized, but at least it's there


----------



## npriyax

Lohikaarme said:


> I really hope you do not go through with it, dear.


Sometimes I hope I don't either I mean I would write a long paragraph as to why I would but it would seem like a silly reason :frown2: that quote brought tears to my eyes :crying:


----------



## fluorish

I am so sick of someone making up crap about me on this site. I literally dont know what to do. this guy is in literaly denial and twisting and making so much stuff up. :S 

I wouldnt even care that much if someone that was extremely important to me didnt have to see that bs.
But this is the story of my life.


----------



## npriyax

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :no :hug


----------



## Sabk

Woke up with a headache. My right eye feels 3x heavier. Trippy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lohikaarme

npriyax said:


> Sometimes I hope I don't either I mean I would write a long paragraph as to why I would but it would seem like a silly reason :frown2: that quote brought tears to my eyes :crying:


Whatever your reason for contemplating suicide is, I wouldn't deem it silly at all since it is obviously causing you much distress. I've cycled through the same thoughts, sweetheart.
Maybe write a blog post about it? :smile2: Putting it out there can help.


----------



## npriyax

Lohikaarme said:


> Whatever your reason for contemplating suicide is, I wouldn't deem it silly at all since it is obviously causing you much distress. I've cycled through the same thoughts, sweetheart.
> Maybe write a blog post about it? :smile2: Putting it out there can help.


I guess  I'll definitely write a blog post now maybe it'll help, thank you lovely!


----------



## Sabk

My mood says sick. The 'thingy' looks like a green seal though. It's kinda cute.


----------



## Crisigv

Always a way to make me feel bad.


----------



## Kevin001

Plight said:


> I am so sick of someone making up crap about me on this site. I literally dont know what to do. this guy is in literaly denial and twisting and making so much stuff up. :S
> 
> I wouldnt even care that much if someone that was extremely important to me didnt have to see that bs.
> But this is the story of my life.


Really? I hardly see you post let alone see someone else talk about you.


----------



## Rains

Plight said:


> I am so sick of someone making up crap about me on this site. I literally dont know what to do. this guy is in literaly denial and twisting and making so much stuff up. :S
> 
> I wouldnt even care that much if someone that was extremely important to me didnt have to see that bs.
> But this is the story of my life.


If you're getting harassed on here you should probably report it.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Plight said:


> I am so sick of someone making up crap about me on this site. I literally dont know what to do. this guy is in literaly denial and twisting and making so much stuff up. :S
> 
> I wouldnt even care that much if someone that was extremely important to me didnt have to see that bs.
> But this is the story of my life.


If you think someone is bullying you on here, please report their posts, PMs or whatever. So the mods can look into it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

member when:











even






...






:blank

Actually reminds me of someone else






...






But nah I actually like that Patrick Wolf song. but yeah he went down hill after that album (and that album was my least favourite of the first four,) and also Paramore have been boring me for ages tbf anyway (at least all their singles I listened to.)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Always a way to make me feel bad.




What's the matter?


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> What's the matter?


Nothing. Was just having a frustrating morning.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Nothing. Was just having a frustrating morning.


Alright, good to hear. Just asking. :wink


----------



## WillYouStopDave

How come when something is bad we say it's "no good" but when something is good we don't say it's "no bad"?

(Confession - I spent absolutely no time thinking about this so I'm sure there must be a good reason for it and I just don't know it because I'm dumb)


----------



## Maslow

WillYouStopDave said:


> How come when something is bad we say it's "no good" but when something is good we don't say it's "no bad"?
> 
> (Confession - I spent absolutely no time thinking about this so I'm sure there must be a good reason for it and I just don't know it because I'm dumb)


We do say "not bad."


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Maslow said:


> We do say "not bad."


 Well, yeah, but that's not the exact opposite of "no good". "No good" just sounds like it was made up by someone who doesn't speak good English. "Not bad" is more better.


----------



## tehuti88

WillYouStopDave said:


> "Not bad" is more better.


:lol


----------



## leaf in the wind

I just had a long phone interview for a position that pays $20,000 more per annum than my last position. Unfortunately it's also a management position with people to look after, and comes with its own set of pressures that I don't want.

Must find another cog-in-the-wheel job to pay my bills...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Kinda does. *I haven't been posting too much because of it. *


You're more sensible than I am.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm surrounded by *******s.

I'm like 2 steps from this (minus the narcissism.)






Lysanderoth is the most jrpg villain name anybody could/will ever come up with. Like Lysander mixed with Sephiroth.

You just know he has long blond/white hair.

edit:

loool


----------



## Sabk

Playing devil's advocate is dangerously addictive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 870945

How the hell can I be this tired?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Crazy ******** living around here. Not a good place to live. Starting drama for no damn reason. Drama makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Smallfry

splendidbob said:


> Figured out a very interesting solution to my bracelets being non adjustable (well they are, but it involves cutting a chain). Basically a sliding knot (which I had previously considered), but I discounted it before, but since I modified how the rest of the bracelet works, it might be ok now. I am not sure it will work with the style yet though (and am not convinced about the longevity and sturdiness of using sliding knots). @Smallfry, do you use sliding knots in any of your jewellery? Any problems with them failing?


Hey thats a very good question - yes I have a small collection of leather sliding knot bracelets and the problem with some of the leather cords is that they can get stuck and be difficult to slide (I've not had any customers report any issues so far but it is an issue I have considered)especially if the knot is formed too tightly and then if you pull it some more you can end up permanantly tightening the bracelet. For this reason I would rather use a waxed cotton cord and they glide a lot smoother. I think if you are to do a leather sliding bracelet you go with higher grade leathers and would probably be best with a cord thickness of 1mm or more. idk I think you're more of an leather expert here than me! But yeah if you can get your hands on any more samples from that company I think you said was from Germany? or similar and test these out to see how that works...I do like your wrap designs though - have you listed any of them?


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Crazy ******** living around here. Not a good place to live. Starting drama for no damn reason. Drama makes me uncomfortable.


Sounds like hell. :serious:


----------



## Just Lurking

kjhjkshkjhjhkjshjkj

This wedding was six weeks ago and the reception was three weeks ago. And the photographer is still uploading pictures to Facebook. Another batch this afternoon.

The pain is going to stop at some point, RIGHT?


----------



## SplendidBob

Smallfry said:


> Hey thats a very good question - yes I have a small collection of leather sliding knot bracelets and the problem with some of the leather cords is that they can get stuck and be difficult to slide (I've not had any customers report any issues so far but it is an issue I have considered)especially if the knot is formed too tightly and then if you pull it some more you can end up permanantly tightening the bracelet. For this reason I would rather use a waxed cotton cord and they glide a lot smoother. I think if you are to do a leather sliding bracelet you go with higher grade leathers and would probably be best with a cord thickness of 1mm or more. idk I think you're more of an leather expert here than me! But yeah if you can get your hands on any more samples from that company I think you said was from Germany? or similar and test these out to see how that works...I do like your wrap designs though - have you listed any of them?


Thanks 

Yeh, tbh I have run into this myself with an item I bought (eventually the sliding knots over tightened), and have run into it with an item I created (the knots came apart ). I assume coming apart can be dealt with by putting some end thingymagics on (lol all the technical terms), and yeh, presumably thicker leather (the stuff I have is fairly thick) shouldn't over tighten. Maybe. I don't know, sliding knots give me the willies.

I realised last night with the modular bracelets I can actually make much smaller wraps just by adding another ball and chain clasp thingy, so have been trying to take photos (which is a bit of a struggle with my neck). The stainless steel chain could be a turnoff for some buyers though, hence the leather idea. The ball and chain is literally snippable so its dead easy to customise for wrist size, but making an alternative isn't so easy. But I think I need to do that after I have listed my first products, or I will just end up not listing (there will always be an improvement I could make that stops me taking the plunge, and realistically there aren't going to be any sales for a good while I would imagine, so can work on stuff after listing).

I have a deadline of Tuesday (I told my group I would do it by next time, they will have forgotten as they don't actually care at all lol, but I will still get some listed by then). Basically taking photos atm and deciding which ones to list (there are lots of minor variations). Will probably be posting pics up on my pinterest Sunday of the variations .

Also have some videos showing them (I am actually videoing in highest res and taking screengrabs for pics, so might as well upload the vids and link to those too, I assume that won't be a problem on etsy?).


----------



## CNikki

Thinking about how I can't mess around with my health and what my future could potentially be if action isn't taken.


----------



## tehuti88

Sorry. :roll I'll make sure to avoid you from now on, don't want to be a bother.

Plus you kind of just confirmed the point I was making. I'm an unwanted freak.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm starting to not enjoy my sister's company.


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> Sorry. :roll I'll make sure to avoid you from now on, don't want to be a bother.
> 
> Plus you kind of just confirmed the point I was making. I'm an unwanted freak.


You're not a freak tehuti - and you shouldn't take all the nonsense on here so seriously.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Feeling down in the dumps again and I don't know why.  :rain :crying:


----------



## StaceyLaine14

Guinea pigs <3


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Sounds like hell. :serious:


Lmao...Tell me about it. :/ It's nice to know someone can understand.


----------



## SplendidBob

Deleted my complainy post. I am now thinking about this again:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol his response to me was deleted fast, damn. Didn't get to read it.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol his response to me was deleted fast, damn. Didn't get to read it.


I'm not sure if it's the same one you're thinking of, but at 11:35 he basically told you to kill yourself and called you a vulgar GLBT term.

So original, he was. :yawn

@*don* , thanks. :blush


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same one you're thinking of, but at 11:35 he basically told you to kill yourself and called you a vulgar GLBT term.
> 
> So original, he was. :yawn
> 
> @*don* , thanks. :blush


hmm 4:35 here so that sounds about right. I figured it would end up being something like that lol.


----------



## truant

Have the children been misbehaving again? I miss all the drama. Stupid work.


----------



## 2Milk

2 straight hours of interacting with people and I still feel awkward. Ughhhhh


----------



## Mc Borg

This forum doesn't feel the same.


----------



## StaceyLaine14

For some reason I am totally in love with the first post in this thread. I love seeing it (consistently) pop up in my search results. Sounds like a scene in a beautiful, charming, quirky, romantic film. Wonder what OP and his girlfriend are up to these days...


----------



## Smallfry

@splendidbob 
Ah ok so you have experienced first hand the problem with the cord tightening, thats good in a way as I wasn't sure if I was being clear in explaining this although did the seller say anything about it or offer to fix this or replace? yeah thats the problem that could come up with buyers, I know what you mean though, its a bit of a weird one, you know what they say if in doubt then best leave it out 

Yeah you should be fine to add the video links to your listings on etsy. Its good that you are doing videos aswell, thats a great additional element in selling which is not often seen in listings (probably due to the extra time needed to make and edit the videos) they really do help buyers when choosing design and seeing how everything works as well as getting to know the seller a bit better (trust, brand building etc.)

Btw I don;t know if you've ever come across this before but you might want to check it out - its called Kickstarter.com. how this works is you basically get people (friends, family and anyone who want to get behind your project) make a pledge to back your idea until the product is launched and they act as kind of like your supporters/promoters for your products and help you spread the word when you come to launch. 
Heres the link if you wanna have a butchers:
https://www.kickstarter.com/help/faq/kickstarter+basics?ref=footer


----------



## SofaKing

I'm so incredibly bored with life. Work, eat, sleep, repeat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki

Kept my cool today. So far. _day isn't over to tell. _


----------



## CNikki

So, apparently one of my aunt's (my father's sister) relatives looked up our ancestry and it's possible somewhere along the way that there is relation with John Adams (second USA president). My uncle is going to email the details and I'll see for myself.

That would be interesting if it is true.


----------



## Gurii

CNikki said:


> So, apparently one of my aunt's (my father's sister) relatives looked up our ancestry and it's possible somewhere along the way that there is relation with John Adams (second USA president). My uncle is going to email the details and I'll see for myself.
> 
> That would be interesting if it is true.


what. That would be awesome dude. Being related to a President.


----------



## tehuti88

According to the article they're not sure yet if this is satire or not. But in case not...

https://www.yahoo.com/style/mans-viral-rant-girls-baggy-t-shirts-brings-trashwalkers-200623338.html



> It enrages me to a point of hatred that no one can understand.


--This bit of the original post sounds a lot like some stuff I've seen typed on SAS over the years... (I'm not even going to bother clicking on the "comments" section...I know better by now.)

I don't wear the short-shorts (and looking at the pictures, I can understand why some people might not like that, makes it look like they're not wearing anything underneath)...but I love the nice big T-shirts. That's what I wear out in public, the bigger the better. Other clothes often don't fit me comfortably (I have sensory issues and HATE tight clothes, plus I have a weird figure (chesty, potbelly, bottom heavy) and am almost 200lbs, I really _don't_ want to show off my figure, *and guys don't want me to, either*--the way I see it, I'm doing them a favor!), or else show off my _entire_ chest (most "stylish" plus-size clothing has absurdly plunging necklines, and my breasts would literally be hanging out for all to see...no thanks).

I rather get the feeling that the women who wear these shirts are doing it for comfort, not to show off any sort of style. T-shirts aren't pajamas, they aren't underwear, they're daytime/public wear, guys wear them too. But these women are getting criticized anyway. Apparently we're only supposed to dress for others' enjoyment, and if they don't enjoy what they see (some of us don't look good in _anything_), well, we should just stay inside...? :serious:

I remember there was a thread a while back where a user criticized women who wear tight clothing like yoga pants and high boots. Now, this. It's nice to know that even comfortable, formless, _loose_ clothing is considered skanky nowadays! Damned if we do, damned if we don't. :roll

As long as we're not wearing pajamas or undies out in public, I wish people would just let us wear what's comfortable and leave us the hell alone.

I'm probably going to regret posting this, so nah, I don't want any replies. Just sending it out into the world and leaving it. The original post is probably just some really lame "satire" (I use that term generously) anyway, though I _know_ there are people out there who'd agree with it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I remember there was a thread a while back where a user criticized women who wear tight clothing like yoga pants and high boots. Now, this. It's nice to know that even comfortable, formless, _loose_ clothing is considered skanky nowadays! Damned if we do, damned if we don't. :roll


Lol I remember that thread, it was so stupid.

'I find this outfit hot but I don't want to because they look like strippers [clearly has never seen a stripclub]'

The mentality of the Facebook post is very entitled though. There isn't really any other way to put it. He obviously doesn't like it because it doesn't show off their figure. I'm not sure if having your visual preferences catered to constantly leads to that kind of thinking when random people deviate. I don't expect people to conform to my body/clothing/hairstyle etc preferences because a lot of them are quite odd in the first place (at least for guys.)


----------



## Lohikaarme

My mouse pad is slowly but steadily dissolving. Never buying from the 1 euro store again...


----------



## That Random Guy

*Wow...*

Another thread in the forum about self-coitus. How original. :roll

Let's see how many more we'll get by the end of the year. :no


----------



## Skoma123

Glenfall tower


----------



## riverbird

Since moving to California a week ago I have discovered the absolute joy of cold showers. Best thing ever.


----------



## EBecca

cheese


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*



EBecca said:


> cheese


What kind exactly?

I think the only cheese I could eat raw is Queso Fresco.


----------



## EBecca

That Random Guy said:


> What kind exactly?
> 
> I think the only cheese I could eat raw is Queso Fresco.


I have no idea  . Just cheese I guess. The word 'cheese'. 
But Parmesan is one sort of cheese I can think of now.


----------



## Gurii

I'm drunk again. I'm always drunk. It's getting to be a problem. I just can't go through life sober. The regrets... The anxiety... it's too much. I'm made such bad decisions in life.

I have so many regrets... I wish I hadn't have done in my life.. It's so hard for me to move past them... I need to stop the drinking, but everytime I do, the regrets and anxiety get to be too much on me. I've wronged so many people... I've hurt my ex's.. How can I find peace. I'm so messed up all the time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I can't stop laughing at these episodes of Bob's Burgers tonight.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Gurii said:


> I'm drunk again. I'm always drunk. It's getting to be a problem. I just can't go through life sober. The regrets... The anxiety... it's too much. I'm made such bad decisions in life.
> 
> I have so many regrets... I wish I hadn't have done in my life.. It's so hard for me to move past them... I need to stop the drinking, but everytime I do, the regrets and anxiety get to be too much on me. I've wronged so many people... I've hurt my ex's.. How can I find peace. I'm so messed up all the time.


Oh man! That sounds awful to be going through alcohol addiction, along with anxiety.

I wish you an awesome recovery. Good luck!


----------



## komorikun

Drunk Asian female neighbor or friend of the neighbor is so ****ing loud. Trying to study here. Ugh. Wish she would shut up. Probably got drunk off of one beer, LOL.


----------



## komorikun

Okay, they've quieted down. Thank god. I have enough trouble as it is concentrating on this complicated boring crap....without hearing some drunken loud dinner party.


----------



## Mc Borg

I came across this weird plasticy melty sculpture in the middle of the bike trail. I took pictures, but I'm too lazy to upload them right now. From a distance (I need to start wearing my glasses lol) it looked like some really weird looking skinny guy just standing in the middle of the trail. Freaked me out. Also, I found a way to get into that abandoned hospital again =D, but my flashlight was dying and the camera zoom thing is stuck and it won't operate =[. It did that yesterday and I managed to fix it, but I couldn't tonight. Eh, it was already late and I needed to get home anyway. Next time. I'm just glad I can get into it again. 

On the way back, I decided to go down Dickson street (basically where everything fun is/people party) to see what it was like late on a Saturday night. That whole lifestyle is so foreign to me. People all dressed up, in groups of friends and having fun. I wonder what that's like.


----------



## cybernaut

I meet some of the ****tiest people. And, I hear the ****tiest stories in-person from older people who choose to be alone like me.

On another note, Im in Bahrain actually staying with someone who I met back in Oman several months ago. Ive never had anyone invite me to stay at their place for a few days in another country. Less money towards a hotel, which is expensive around here. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

So um what happened?


----------



## Sabk

Some people don't learn. Some don't want to learn. 
If they ever do, it'll be on their own. The dots will connect in their mind, at their own pace, in their own unique configuration.


----------



## kivi

Cicadas are annoying. I just want silence.


----------



## CNikki

At this point, I'm just going to be open for people to come to me. I will, however, keep my limits as to why they will come around. I don't need to be anxious over other people's concerns when I can barely handle my own. I just hate how lonely it is.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I don't know what to do, either.


----------



## firestar

Mc Borg said:


> I came across this weird plasticy melty sculpture in the middle of the bike trail. I took pictures, but I'm too lazy to upload them right now. From a distance (I need to start wearing my glasses lol) it looked like some really weird looking skinny guy just standing in the middle of the trail. Freaked me out. Also, I found a way to get into that abandoned hospital again =D, but my flashlight was dying and the camera zoom thing is stuck and it won't operate =[. It did that yesterday and I managed to fix it, but I couldn't tonight. Eh, it was already late and I needed to get home anyway. Next time. I'm just glad I can get into it again.
> 
> On the way back, I decided to go down Dickson street (basically where everything fun is/people party) to see what it was like late on a Saturday night. *That whole lifestyle is so foreign to me. People all dressed up, in groups of friends and having fun. I wonder what that's like.*


I don't know, either. I have a brother that tried drinking and partying in college and decided he didn't like it so he stopped. I never even got that far.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Time to go and visit Nona again.

Her dementia is probably getting worse.


----------



## mt moyt

i didn't know pvc was so bad. shouldn't have bought the mat, my brother would be really pissed off lol. can't even dispose of it because when burnt it releases more toxins and carcinogens. probably gonna just donate it to a gym


----------



## Sabk

Why is it that I find machiavellian people intriguing? I really want to know what goes on in their heads.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## uziq

anxiety is bad and the site is slow :\\\\\\\\\


----------



## Sabk

I miss having a dog. When I can afford to have one, first on my list is a massive, slobbering breed


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So many people will change positions on issues if it means they can continue disagreeing with a politician or group.


----------



## Kevin001

Oh God what have I done, I'm currently texting my teacher back and forth right now. I'm just going to tell her I have SA......well idk.


----------



## tehuti88

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00FIYLFKC/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1HIXVNSKTQRLY&colid=37Z35JQW1JM85

I added this item to my wishlist a mere few days ago to help me carry heavy purchases and avoid worsening my hernia.

Today I check it out and see it's available for _Prime members only_. Yep, that's right--the only way you can buy this directly through Amazon...is if you're a subscribing, $99 a year member. Apparently this is a policy Amazon has had for a few years now, I've only just noticed it. What items get this treatment? Who knows. Apparently it happens at random. You can't even tell from browsing your wishlist what items are only available on Prime, you have to visit the item page itself. You could click "Add to cart" directly from your wishlist and not even know _you can't buy the item_ until you get to your cart (I assume). Bait and switch, much...?

I have literally zero reason to join Prime. Don't want faster shipping. Don't want to stream videos. Don't want unlimited e-books. And I sure don't want the sucky-a** LaserShip delivering (correction, _claiming_ they're delivering, when really they're not) my purchases. Plus I don't buy often enough to justify subscribing. I just buy books and CDs occasionally, and I just wanted this cart, which was available to me a few days ago when I added it to my wishlist, to help avoid making my medical condition worse.

Could buy it from a third-party seller...if I want to spend a lot more...and pay a lot more for shipping...and forfeit my donation to the Humane Society...and deal with one of those mega-sellers with crap feedback, who cancel your order as soon as you put it through, say, "Sorry, we couldn't find that item in stock in our warehouse!"...and relist it a day later at a jacked-up price. And that's only when third-party sellers are available...sometimes, they're not. And sometimes, you can only find the item through a third-party seller used, and missing some of its parts (as in books and their supplemental materials).

I _might_ understand this business practice...on high-end, popular items. Which seems to be where this practice started, on popular movies. But a stupid little rolly-cart...? Which was available to me a few days ago...? Interesting timing...

Kind of scared to browse the rest of the items on my wishlist, who knows what's available anymore or for how long!

One person complaining about the same issue (in the community help forums, which are linked nowhere on the site, and have no search function, you can't search for similar topics and you literally have to find the forums through Google--interesting) said they kept checking the page for a week or so and eventually the item became available to regular users again...I guess I'm going to have to keep refreshing the page and hope for the best. Might not end up getting it this summer, though, which is when I wanted it.

I'm starting to really, really hate you, Amazon.


----------



## Karsten

How the hell did Otis Redding go out of style?


----------



## Mc Borg

tehuti88 said:


> Today I check it out and see it's available for _Prime members only_. Yep, that's right--the only way you can buy this directly through Amazon...is if you're a subscribing, $99 a year member.


They have monthly subscription now. It's $10.99, I think. Depending on how much the shipping would be otherwise, it might be worth it. You might also be able to get a free trial. :b

I did not know that certain items were only available for prime members. Interesting.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

What am I going to do with myself tomorrow... :no


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

When I went to the store, one of the girls working there asked me about some cookies I bought and asked me if they were good. Maybe she was just trying to be nice to me. Either way, it made my day.


----------



## Flora20

Wondering why I keep forgetting about simple things today  my mind is a mess..


----------



## Lohikaarme

As I was browsing my University's website this morning I saw an announcement congratulating a fellow student--who I've spoken with a few times--for landing herself a Harvard Summer School scholarship. A couple of months ago this news would have completely soured my mood & I'd spend the rest of the day beating myself up over not making as much progress as her. Yet for the first time in a long while, I am nothing but happy for her; her achievement inspired me instead of making me feel worthless. I now realize that I'll get there someday too if I only apply myself. The weight on my conscience isn't unbearable anymore.


----------



## firestar

I'm thinking that I hate, hate, hate that my estrangement with my mother still bothers me. I keep wanting to reach out to her, to tell her that everything is really over between us and that it's never going to get better. Only I've told her that before and she's done absolutely nothing to show she cares about me. 

Maybe she's not capable of doing that. Maybe she's not capable of feeling the same emotions that I do. But I need her to. And that sucks.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I am so gonna fall asleep to this song tonight! <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Okay, so I ask a poster with the username "LOSER" why he is such a loser, and my post gets deleted as a personal attack? But in the same thread, he is calling people fat, and he is calling people ugly in a different thread... all under the blanket of "joking" but MY snarky post is a personal attack?! Okay, mods, good job. And also, I think anyone who pays attention knows exactly who that _previously banned poster _is. So, yeah. Feel free to delete this too.  And, next time someone asks me why I am so strange, I also want the post deleted! How's that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SamanthaStrange said:


> Okay, so I ask a poster with the username "LOSER" why he is such a loser, and my post gets deleted as a personal attack? But in the same thread, he is calling people fat, and he is calling people ugly in a different thread... all under the blanket of "joking" but MY snarky post is a personal attack?! Okay, mods, good job. And also, I think anyone who pays attention knows exactly who that _previously banned poster _is. So, yeah. Feel free to delete this too.  And, next time someone asks me why I am so strange, I also want the post deleted! How's that.


WTF?!?!?


----------



## 870945

SamanthaStrange said:


> Okay, so I ask a poster with the username "LOSER" why he is such a loser, and my post gets deleted as a personal attack? But in the same thread, he is calling people fat, and he is calling people ugly in a different thread... all under the blanket of "joking" but MY snarky post is a personal attack?! Okay, mods, good job. And also, I think anyone who pays attention knows exactly who that _previously banned poster _is. So, yeah. Feel free to delete this too.  And, next time someone asks me why I am so strange, I also want the post deleted! How's that.


Oh I know who you're talking about... What a funny world we live in, eh?


----------



## 2Milk

She called me awkward to my face then LOL'd. I'll show her. That's what I get for pretending to care, next time I'll show her just how much I care.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is still one of the funniest clips I've ever seen:






and then some dragons are gonna fly in and put bubbles in my head. Is that how it works you just say funny words and it works does it? Just throw out weird words hippopotamus and juggling. Anyone can do that. I've got fact based jokes.

Don't make me cut the stuffing out of your pillow.

With a pair of scissors made of glitter?

no with a motorbike made of jealousy.

Also this:


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


> Okay, so I ask a poster with the username "LOSER" why he is such a loser, and my post gets deleted as a personal attack? But in the same thread, he is calling people fat, and he is calling people ugly in a different thread... all under the blanket of "joking" but MY snarky post is a personal attack?! Okay, mods, good job. And also, I think anyone who pays attention knows exactly who that _previously banned poster _is. So, yeah. Feel free to delete this too.  And, next time someone asks me why I am so strange, I also want the post deleted! How's that.


Said poster is also sending rude PMs as well, evidently.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki

Feeling like my head is going to explode due to thinking and anxiety as the result. Nothing works. No support whatsoever. I wish that I had the urge to die.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> Feeling like my head is going to explode due to thinking and anxiety as the result. Nothing works. No support whatsoever. I wish that I had the urge to die.


 :hug :cuddle


----------



## Crisigv

Strange, I never got any cramps.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope these meds don't mess up my kidneys.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

-sigh-


----------



## crimeclub

I wonder what it would feel like to live in a country that provides universal healthcare, affordable college, respects scientific input, and has a leader that doesn't tie his tie 5 inches longer than what's fashionably proper.. I'm just going to drift off into that daydream.....



















DAMN IT TRUMP! I was having such a good time...


----------



## Ai

Worrying so much about ****ing everything up is probably ultimately why I'm going to **** everything up... :sigh


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Persephone The Dread said:


> So many people will change positions on issues if it means they can continue disagreeing with a politician or group.


Really, such as? I think it's human nature that, especially when it comes to politics, people often hate changing their positions and quite rarely do.


----------



## riverbird

Broke my knee cap today in what perhaps might be the most embarrassing experience of my life. Now I'm useless for 6-8 weeks and might need surgery. Surgery frightens me. The nurses and doctors at the urgent care and ER I went to were super nice though, so that was nice.


----------



## uziq

i feel really mentally sharp right now, too bad i have nothing to really direct that extra energy at

also it's 5 am, i should sleep...


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

tehuti88 said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00FIYLFKC/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1HIXVNSKTQRLY&colid=37Z35JQW1JM85
> 
> I added this item to my wishlist a mere few days ago to help me carry heavy purchases and avoid worsening my hernia.
> 
> Today I check it out and see it's available for _Prime members only_. Yep, that's right--the only way you can buy this directly through Amazon...is if you're a subscribing, $99 a year member. Apparently this is a policy Amazon has had for a few years now, I've only just noticed it. What items get this treatment? Who knows. Apparently it happens at random. You can't even tell from browsing your wishlist what items are only available on Prime, you have to visit the item page itself. You could click "Add to cart" directly from your wishlist and not even know _you can't buy the item_ until you get to your cart (I assume). Bait and switch, much...?
> 
> I have literally zero reason to join Prime. Don't want faster shipping. Don't want to stream videos. Don't want unlimited e-books. And I sure don't want the sucky-a** LaserShip delivering (correction, _claiming_ they're delivering, when really they're not) my purchases. Plus I don't buy often enough to justify subscribing. I just buy books and CDs occasionally, and I just wanted this cart, which was available to me a few days ago when I added it to my wishlist, to help avoid making my medical condition worse.
> 
> Could buy it from a third-party seller...if I want to spend a lot more...and pay a lot more for shipping...and forfeit my donation to the Humane Society...and deal with one of those mega-sellers with crap feedback, who cancel your order as soon as you put it through, say, "Sorry, we couldn't find that item in stock in our warehouse!"...and relist it a day later at a jacked-up price. And that's only when third-party sellers are available...sometimes, they're not. And sometimes, you can only find the item through a third-party seller used, and missing some of its parts (as in books and their supplemental materials).
> 
> I _might_ understand this business practice...on high-end, popular items. Which seems to be where this practice started, on popular movies. But a stupid little rolly-cart...? Which was available to me a few days ago...? Interesting timing...
> 
> Kind of scared to browse the rest of the items on my wishlist, who knows what's available anymore or for how long!
> 
> One person complaining about the same issue (in the community help forums, which are linked nowhere on the site, and have no search function, you can't search for similar topics and you literally have to find the forums through Google--interesting) said they kept checking the page for a week or so and eventually the item became available to regular users again...I guess I'm going to have to keep refreshing the page and hope for the best. Might not end up getting it this summer, though, which is when I wanted it.
> 
> I'm starting to really, really hate you, Amazon.


I have always liked the efficiency of buying direct from Amazon (though third party sellers may well be much slower, I've rarely had problems with them and never encountered the behaviour you mentioned). I wasn't really aware that some items were being restricted to Prime members only, which is ridiculous for the very ordinary item you wanted to buy.

Though it's certainly not the only kind of exclusivity Amazon has, for example I think some small items are only available as add-on items to more expensive buys because apparently it's not economical to ship them on their own. It all pisses me off really, there's no way I'm joining Prime. I would just use Ebay instead, no exclusivity nonsense there. Though you don't really get the benefit of customer reviews.


----------



## Myosr

I dislike people who like themselves. I dont think its a bad thing. I just really dont like it.


----------



## Amphoteric

"No more Scooter in this household! I can take the Rammstein, but not the Scooter."
Firm but fair rules and boundaries for my eurotrashiness have been set.


----------



## roxslide

I'm right about to leave on a little camping trip. First trip camping alone....! Just waiting for my phone to charge up. Pretty excited to get away from all the chaos and to go on a little adventure.


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh.....transportation issues stressing me out.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

roxslide said:


> I'm right about to leave on a little camping trip. First trip camping alone....! Just waiting for my phone to charge up. Pretty excited to get away from all the chaos and to go on a little adventure.


I just can't motivate myself to go backpacking alone anymore. :frown2:

It's the end of the day when I've set up camp and left with my thoughts, because I have no one to talk to that gets to me and stops me from going. :frown2:

I hope you enjoy your trip! 

It's great when you CAN enjoy camping on your own.


----------



## Witchblade

I can't tell if the mailman is looking at me through the window, he spent a really long time outside


----------



## SofaKing

roxslide said:


> I'm right about to leave on a little camping trip. First trip camping alone....! Just waiting for my phone to charge up. Pretty excited to get away from all the chaos and to go on a little adventure.


Camping is about the only solo activity I enjoy. Nobody else to whine about things. I can get pretty zen with staring into a campfire too.

Enjoy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob

1. Folate, this time l-methylfolate (supposedly the same as the stuff I tried before but different brand) has made me depressed and _unbelievably angry_ within about 7 hours of taking it (I have a folate deficiency). The third time this has happened with folate / folic acid. Wtf?

2. If the "just magically think your problems away" guy posts in another one of my threads it would be a mistake, just saying.

3. No word from my therapist yet this week, so I guess that's my NHS therapy ended without any notification then.


----------



## cybernaut

American Alley in Bahrain? Wild as hell. The stories that I read about this country in general are true. My friend practically lives in a red light district. Gotta enjoy these freedoms before I go back to my hometown in a few days &#128514;&#128514;.

On another note, I got overly drunk as hell around these 4 people I hung out with tonight.Damn, I was overly giggly too...They were an older crew (31-50 years old),nice, knew how to have intellectual conversations with bottles of alcohol, and funny to talk to at least. Had a good time as well. I can never do what I did tonight with people around my age...


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki

My legs go numb, stiff and ache when I try to stand up. I'm too young for this. -_-'


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> 1. Folate, this time l-methylfolate (supposedly the same as the stuff I tried before but different brand) has made me depressed and _unbelievably angry_ within about 7 hours of taking it (I have a folate deficiency). The third time this has happened with folate / folic acid. Wtf?
> 
> 2. If the "just magically think your problems away" guy posts in another one of my threads it would be a mistake, just saying.
> 
> *3. No word from my therapist yet this week, so I guess that's my NHS therapy ended without any notification then.*


I'm sorry, I hope that's not the case. Healthcare here is a joke.


----------



## ShadowOne

When a song ends right when you're parking and turning off the car...feels good

It's like life is on a soundtrack


----------



## tehuti88

Mc Borg said:


> I did not know that certain items were only available for prime members. Interesting.





LydeaCharlotte said:


> I wasn't really aware that some items were being restricted to Prime members only, which is ridiculous for the very ordinary item you wanted to buy.


I caved and ended up buying it (more expensively) from a third-party seller with okay feedback...hope I don't regret that decision. (At least it still made a donation to my charity of choice.)

I just clicked the link in my original post and, from the looks of it...right now the item is available to non-Prime members again. :roll

Figured that would happen. :sus :lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm sorry, I hope that's not the case. Healthcare here is a joke.


Thanks Persephone.

Yeh, I will ring tomorrow, I assume that she is still ill and when she gets better she will be back on the case.

But...

If it is what I am starting to suspect, I won't be taking this silently, that's for sure. At any rate, whatever I _will _be finishing therapy, no matter what the cost (I will find the money). The difficulty is that it has taken me 10 therapists to find one that actually works on me, finding another one that isn't complete **** isn't something I look forward to (and tbh, I suspect she is just a ridiculously good psychologist that is grotesquely underpaid, and I lucked out).


----------



## SparklingWater

So nothing is a magic bullet. I've been struggling with my SA since I was 8. Tons of **** happened very early in my life. I've been searching forever so what I'm talking about has not just happened in the last month. But *I no longer consider myself socially anxious*. So much has changed so dramatically in the way I view pple and the world.

I still have other stuff to work through, but c-ptsd and early developmental trauma can present as social anxiety/phobia. And for me, focusing on finishing the cycles of those traumas was the answer for my SA (at least right now. if it changes back suddenly i'll def stop back and report.) My trauma caused my nervous system to be so hyperaroused when talking to pple I'd have a prolonged freeze response. I was literally dissociating to an extent _every time pple looked at me_ due to what happened so early on in my childhood. Pple were *never* a source of comfort for me, only terror. And as I've worked specifically with completing even a bit of those trauma cycles, so much anxiety has just fallen away. Just melted. It's like putting down a 100 lb backpack for the first time in my life. I can interview, make calls, video chat, go out, enjoy pple. I'm def working a bit on not avoiding as it's just a habit at this point. I have to keep reminding myself 'oh yeah, it's gone' then I go out, do whatever and the anxiety is just not an issue anymore. I feel like I can breathe and things are getting so much better.

I don't come to this site anymore, so it's unlikely I'll be responding or anything. However, some of the stuff that's helped me was Pete Walker's c-ptsd work, Laurence Heller's developmental trauma/NARM work, Peter Levine's somatic experiencing work, Onno van der Hart and Kathy Steele's Dissociation work and Bessel van der Kolk's general trauma work. They're basically a cadre of trauma specialists with tons of books, videos and resources out there.

So if you've been stuck for a while and it sounds even a little bit interesting, I'd encourage you to pick up some book related to the topic (don't even buy just go to the library) give it a glance and see if it resonates. You never know.

And even if it doesn't, just never give up. Keep searching, keep working, keep trying- self help, so many different therapies, meds, whatever. It may take a while to find what works for you, or hit on core issues, or it may take a while for the thing that will help you eventually to feel like it's making a difference. Stick with it. You are worth it. And if suddenly I'm anxious again, I'll be ****ing pissed and sad. And then I'll start working at it again. Cause I'm worth it too. Anywho, wishing you all the very best, RaH.

Eta- I was being lazy and got tired of typing but here are the specific books I read that started this whole life shifty thing.

Bessel van der Kolk- The Body Keeps the Score
Pete Walker- Cptsd: From Surviving to Thriving
Peter Levine- Waking the Tiger
Onno van der Hart and Kathy Steele- Coping with Trauma Related Dissociation
Laurence Heller- Healing Developmental Trauma

Lol that was a ton of typing, but if even one person reads this and it helps a bit it was worth it. Why the **** can I never just write 2 lines. Geez. Adios


----------



## Ai

I don't deserve him...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't know if I've eaten at Swiss Chalet before but I won't again. The fries and mashed potatoes and gravy were crap, the steak was decent but that's all I ate last night and today I'm paying for it


----------



## Were

The apartment we recently moved into has a pool(but the rent wasn't expensive because it's almost outside the city), it had been a few years since I last swam but I don't think I will use it more than a few times, my mother is more eager about it.


----------



## Ai

There is a decent chance I've started to slip into self sabotage


----------



## tehuti88

Started complimenting somebody's looks because they were asking for it, and I really did mean it. Tried rephrasing my comments several times because all of my compliments seem backhanded somehow. Finally just closed the window without posting.

I don't know why I have to keep reminding myself. I like to compliment people, but this is one area where I should keep my mouth shut. *I should not compliment people's looks.* No, no, no. Especially not guys. There are some guys here I find incredibly cute, but I will never, ever tell them.

Plus I just remembered a time in the past when I complimented a guy and he then thanked every single person who'd complimented him...except me. Stupid, stupid, stupid.

A compliment from me on somebody's appearance can only ever be meaningless at best, and unwanted/offensive at worst.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm really confused cause like the person at the beginning I guess is Thom from Radiohead speaking? But it sounds nothing like him. I was actually trying to figure out who they were, but then saw at 0:43






Want to see Radiohead live (not at a festival though ideally.)

Also yeah getting political at Glastonbury. Guess that was last weekend.

Dunno who this is:






Their chant sounds like:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

This article: http://nationalpost.com/full-commen...d-up/wcm/2b825273-fab4-4a32-a8b5-0095aa015ff1


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am a horrible chat-buddy. I never chat. "sigh"


----------



## waterfairy

What do I want?


----------



## harrison

I just finished checking issue points on two old leather books I received in the post today and my hands actually smell of smoke. They're pretty old and must have been in a smoker's house for a long time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Was cringing hard after getting my hands all pruny from washing dishes. That feeling is so uncomfortable.


----------



## f1ora

where are my missing family photos


----------



## Crisigv

I was feeling better, and then it got ripped away from me again.


----------



## Winds

I probably should have logged into that site more or at least checked my messages.


----------



## kivi

I need to go to the beach, it's burning everywhere.


----------



## DustyShinigami

Brain: I want a girlfriend
Me: No, you don't.
Brain: I want a girlfriend
Me: No, focus on yourself first
Brain: I want a girlfriend, and I'll never get one
Me: Who cares? We have a lot of work to do on ourself. Just do the things you enjoy. Focus on what you have.
Brain: ... ... ...I'd really like a girlfriend


----------



## Kevin001

She needs to stop enabling him.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## tehuti88

Go figure, the one time I decided to compliment a guy after all (because somebody else had posted an insult and overgeneralization), the thread didn't end up locked like on previous occasions, but outright deleted. :roll

I hope at least he didn't get to see that insult before it disappeared. It was especially amusing though, because the overgeneralization that was made didn't even apply to this user's situation. :lol


----------



## Sabk

I like the concept of Haven. The storyline is a little ridiculous at times, yet entertaining enough.
It would be a lot better with higher quality cgi and more gore.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## leaf in the wind

That was a pretty cool Skype interview. Professionalism sure is nice.


----------



## Smallfry

Typical of the weather, am back to wearing my parka today


----------



## SplendidBob

Smallfry said:


> Typical of the weather, am back to wearing my parka today


We don't get consistency eh . It hasn't been too bad down here in the south, it rained last night but today it's just been a bit cloudy.


----------



## SplendidBob

Thankful my therapy is back on. She rang today and I thought it was going to be "sorry Bob, no more therapy". Now I have to make sure I get a big old A3 bit of paper out tonight and go in with my list of goals and see if I can get her input on how to progressively exposure myself / work towards getting them.


----------



## tehuti88

Crap, my Egg Cave creatures were just about to die, I didn't think I hadn't fed them in _that_ long. :O


----------



## SofaKing

Thought for the mods...if you have to end up deleting the OP's post habitually, perhaps that's a sign of needing to ban the OP....eh?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

That guy on Legion with the Native girl inside that wants to fight all the time. 

Strongly relate. 

I definitely have a part of me that wants to beat the **** out of so many people.

(Started watching it again, there's this weird symbiotic/parasitic theme with most of the characters.)


----------



## harrison

I'd like to be on the beach in a very hot country now thanks.


----------



## crimeclub

I usually take 2 days off of my benzo each week, which is difficult considering life and responsibilities happen every day of the week, I've been off it for 4 days now and the anxiety, stress, and over-all feeling of wishing my cat would secretly poison my breakfast so it would all be over was becoming unbearable, so I called work and said I couldn't make it in today. I then spent 4 hours unsuccessfully trying to find some form of escapism online, so I ended up having to take a benzo, 30 minutes later the feeling is night and day, I feel like a normal functioning human being (who still isn't going to go into work) and while I appreciate the meds I'm on I hate having to basically live dosage to dosage. Benzos have been keeping me afloat so far but I wonder if this is a realistic long-term way to live.


----------



## harrison

crimeclub said:


> I usually take 2 days off of my benzo each week, which is difficult considering life and responsibilities happen every day of the week, I've been off it for 4 days now and the anxiety, stress, and over-all feeling of wishing my cat would secretly poison my breakfast so it would all be over was becoming unbearable, so I called work and said I couldn't make it in today. I then spent 4 hours unsuccessfully trying to find some form of escapism online, so I ended up having to take a benzo, *30 minutes later the feeling is night and day, I feel like a normal functioning human being* (who still isn't going to go into work) and while I appreciate the meds I'm on I hate having to basically live dosage to dosage. Benzos have been keeping me afloat so far but I wonder if this is a realistic long-term way to live.


Benzos are weird - some people can take them without having to increase the dose and some start having problems really fast.

I won't bore you with my story of them - you probably remember.

Has the dosage gone up much and do you seem to have inter-dose withdrawals?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My younger cousins are coming over to visit this Friday. Should be fun. Gotta get the matrasses and bed sheets ready tomorrow.


----------



## harrison

I'm glad I was finally able to get up and go and have a blood test yesterday. I need to have my levels checked, plus it's important at my age to keep having regular PSA checks. But it's a pain in the arse having to rush off with no cup of tea to even wake you up.

Lucky my favourite Italian cafe is underneath where the nurse is so I didn't have to wait long for a coffee.


----------



## harrison

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My younger cousins are coming over to visit this Friday. Should be fun. *Gotta get the matrasses and bed sheets ready* tomorrow.


You really should watch "The Godfather". There's a reference to going to "the mattresses" in it.

(sorry, my brain picks out slightly strange things sometimes and remembers them- and then proceeds to forget everything else.)


----------



## crimeclub

don said:


> Benzos are weird - some people can take them without having to increase the dose and some start having problems really fast.
> 
> I won't bore you with my story of them - you probably remember.
> 
> Has the dosage gone up much and do you seem to have inter-dose withdrawals?


No I've remained at 1mg for a number of years now, and no withdrawals when I take little breaks from them luckily.


----------



## harrison

crimeclub said:


> No I've remained at 1mg for a number of years now, and no withdrawals when I take little breaks from them luckily.


Sounds like you might be able to keep doing it for ages then mate - I hope so anyway.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I have been exercising at this area for almost 10 years now. Now I am considering changing it out of fear of making someone who had only been there for several months uncomfortable. I feel like George in that seinfeld episode where he had to change from a diner he has been going to for years, to a less appealing diner for the sake of avoiding social awkwardness lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This forum makes me feel more alone than I would if I wasn't here. Odd. Well not really odd I guess.


----------



## tehuti88

Someone posted an oddly defensive post overgeneralizing an entire group of people...kind of funny, considering that their post is complaining about the supposed tendency of_ that_ group to overgeneralize others. :lol

Anyway, they didn't reply to me specifically, but they criticized a specific word I'd used in my own post. I was the only one who'd used that particular word. Are they trying to goad me into arguing? I can't understand why, because if they'd read my second paragraph, or even most of my _first_ paragraph (where I had used that problem word to refer to myself), it kind of makes their post pointless. I don't think they understood the context in which I'd been using that problem word; maybe they have a different definition. It _is_ an easily misunderstood word, after all.

I guess they'll have to look elsewhere for a response, because I'm not sure what exactly they expect to achieve. I didn't even insult anyone. :|

...Maybe it had nothing to do with my post whatsoever, just odd that the defensiveness seemed to come out of nowhere. Plus that word.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Every youtube video needs animation like this!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should plug in the bass and do a round of practicing before tomorrow's session


----------



## komorikun

My typing is horrific. So many spelling errors, using the wrong word, missing words.....such a mess. Usually I catch my errors soon after I post but not always. 

The missing words are often "the" and "a". I wonder if my time in Japan caused that. There is no "a" or "the" in Japanese. No plural either for the most part.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Persephone The Dread said:


> This forum makes me feel more alone than I would if I wasn't here. Odd. Well not really odd I guess.


Don't know why you feel like that about the forum, but going into SAS or other chatrooms for direct interaction always used to make me feel less alone for a while. On-to-one chatting on the old MSN network was more of a minefield (I used to have a plugin to see invisible users on my contacts list in a Windows instant messaging app) and (with some exceptions) it didn't usually do much for me. Have you ever tried traditional text chatrooms here or elsewhere?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

LydeaCharlotte said:


> Don't know why you feel like that about the forum, but going into SAS or other chatrooms for direct interaction always used to make me feel less alone for a while. On-to-one chatting on the old MSN network was more of a minefield (I used to have a plugin to see invisible users on my contacts list in a Windows instant messaging app) and (with some exceptions) it didn't usually do much for me. Have you ever tried traditional text chatrooms here or elsewhere?


Depends on my mood, but I'm mostly just aimlessly posting here. I haven't really used chat rooms since I was a teenager (well at least not regularly.) For some reason im chatting often feels kind of draining, but then sometimes it's nice. I guess I have a love/hate relationship with communication.


----------



## harrison

I saw Tom Wilkinson in another film the other day and he's very good. His character as a manic depressive in Michael Clayton is still one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## layitontheline

'There are many things that we would throw away if we were not afraid that others might pick them up.' Hmm.


----------



## Kevin001

layitontheline said:


> 'There are many things that we would throw away if we were not afraid that others might pick them up.' Hmm.


Old cell phones/computers......diaries/journals......old pics.....


----------



## layitontheline

Kevin001 said:


> Old cell phones/computers......diaries/journals......old pics.....


People...friends....boyfriends... :tiptoe


----------



## komorikun

No one is going to read your diary or journals that are in the trash. As for computers, I did throw out mine a few months ago before moving. It wasn't working anymore and too heavy to bring with me. Actually I took it to Best Buy so they could recycle it or whatever. I removed the hard drive before doing that. The hard drive went in the trash. At my old apartment building they used a trash compactor to squish everything, so doubt anyone found it in the trash.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I need to sleep.


----------



## Mc Borg

Currently going through phenidrawals (yeah, I'm an idiot). I forgot what it was like to have anxiety to _that_ level. I went for a bike ride and when people passed me it was actually making me physically jolt. I also barely have any energy because of it. This sucks.


----------



## harrison

Apparently the Thai government are making a concerted effort to get rid of street food sellers in Bangkok. I hope they don't get rid of all of them - they give the city a lot of it's atmosphere. Hope they don't turn it into another Singapore.


----------



## Flora20

Why am I still here..


----------



## Amphoteric

AAAAA *****es and hoes!!!! I passed the entrance exam and got into a school to become a biochemical engineer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:whip:drunk:yay:banana:eyes


----------



## cybernaut

*Misery loves fûcking company. * 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut

don said:


> Apparently the Thai government are making a concerted effort to get rid of street food sellers in Bangkok. I hope they don't get rid of all of them - they give the city a lot of it's atmosphere. Hope they don't turn it into another Singapore.


Damn for what? This is definitely a dumb thing to do. I loved that about Thailand as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

OneLove21 said:


> Damn for what? This is definitely a dumb thing to do. I loved that about Thailand as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm not really sure but I looked at something again just before - it says it's more to do with
"implementing hygienic measures", but I don't think anyone really knows what it will mean until it actually happens.

I never got to see Singapore before it was all completely renovated. It's all a bit sterile and slightly boring now, although it's still a nice city. I just hope they don't do that to Bangkok as well. It's nice that it's a bit crazy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Even now simply seeing your name in print can hit me like a lightning bolt and set my heart racing for a sec before I use logic to tell myself there is no reason at all for me to freak out and calm down


----------



## Winds

My sleep pattern is all messed up, but I guess... whoa this beat though.


----------



## harrison

My wife has to give a talk in front of 300 people tomorrow. I really don't know how she does that - I wouldn't even be able to stand up there in front of them I'd be so terrified.


----------



## Mattsy94

I need to stop obsessing over it. Just stop.


----------



## Kevin001

layitontheline said:


> People...friends....boyfriends... :tiptoe


Haha....hmm interesting. You got people after your man girl? Lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

DustyShinigami said:


> Brain: I want a girlfriend
> Me: No, you don't.
> Brain: I want a girlfriend
> Me: No, focus on yourself first
> Brain: I want a girlfriend, and I'll never get one
> Me: Who cares? We have a lot of work to do on ourself. Just do the things you enjoy. Focus on what you have.
> Brain: ... ... ...I'd really like a girlfriend


Me too...

And then I remember that women who are going places in their lives, and even fellow socially anxious women on here, are turned off by people who live with their parents as an adult. So I kind of stopped caring about even trying to date anyone at the moment.

Mental illness would not be a good foundation for a relationship in the first place.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> Even now simply seeing your name in print can hit me like a lightning bolt and set my heart racing for a sec before I use logic to tell myself there is no reason at all for me to freak out and calm down


:yes


----------



## SplendidBob

Amphoteric said:


> AAAAA *****es and hoes!!!! I passed the entrance exam and got into a school to become a biochemical engineer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :whip:drunk:yay:banana:eyes


Ooh, excellent news, well done


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Gender stereo typing?

It's called a joke.

Maybe this place is as ridiculously strict as SAUK? :|


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

don said:


> My wife has to give a talk in front of 300 people tomorrow. I really don't know how she does that - I wouldn't even be able to stand up there in front of them I'd be so terrified.


I'd be able to stand in front of them, manage to shout "Hello, f00k this, bye". Then give them all a wave, then do one. :laugh:


----------



## Sabk

Interesting how one piece of news can turn a good day completely around.


----------



## firestar

The second day of jet lag is worse. The first night you sleep no matter what because you're so exhausted. The second night is when it really hits. 

I just can't remember which way the jet lag is worse: when you go east to west or west to east.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to take my own advice


----------



## Amphoteric

splendidbob said:


> Ooh, excellent news, well done


Thank you! Wasn't certain I'd pass at all but yeah, guess all the prepping and studying actually paid off


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Wish I weren't so easily annoyed.


----------



## SofaKing

Wonders how much relationship advice is given by those who've never been in a relationship. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

I haven't had the energy to do anything all day. It took so much effort to get out of bed. I haven't cleaned my room in so long, there's clothes everywhere. I haven't even washed my face. I've done nothing but lied in bed or sat slumped at my desk. I feel so lifeless.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I haven't had the energy to do anything all day. It took so much effort to get out of bed. I haven't cleaned my room in so long, there's clothes everywhere. I haven't even washed my face. I've done nothing but lied in bed or sat slumped at my desk. I feel so lifeless.


:hug :squeeze

Don't feel to bad, I did not eat anything until 2 in the afternoon... Again. :sigh


----------



## CNikki

I've done my part. I'm done. I have had it.


----------



## Pongowaffle

To a certain type of people, if they do not hold a positive impression of you, they will see your friendliness and sincerity as creepy and weird. I realize this the hard way. It makes me question if I should just revert back to acting to my anxiety. Maybe the reason I have SA is for the comfort and security for these types of people.


----------



## Mc Borg

I just got back from going to Guitar Center for the first time in my life. And lol! As a (sorta) musician, that was sooo depressing! :lol Everything is so expensive. There is cool stuff _everywhere_. There was a digital piano that sounded amazing, but it was like over a grand. Damn, man. If I ever come into money, I know where I'm going. I was playing with everything, haha. Synths, electronic drum sets, dj equipment, basses, guitars. I was too afraid to play through the amps, though. That actually might be good exposure therapy - just go in there and start shredding. :lol

They do have some decent used equipment, though. I haven't bought a new guitar in _years_. Like 2011 or so. But to be honest, I don't even have the motivation to mess around with playing instruments right now, so I don't even know why I care so much. lmao.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I really need to be high on something right now... I hope I feel 'better' soon (relatively speaking.)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> I've done my part. I'm done. I have had it.


Aw! You doing okay?


----------



## Gurii

CNikki said:


> I've done my part. I'm done. I have had it.


 What's on your mind?

--

Starting new job tomorrow. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Man, I am all hot and sweaty feeling from the heat my gaming computer gives off.


----------



## Flora20

They seem to hate me now, and I don't even know why..


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Beauty is never perfect. That's Nazi bull**** "math".


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

If my disability money isn't in my bank account soon, I'm in serious trouble. Of all the bad things that have happened to me, this would be the worst. I'm gonna puke. I could be looking at a big big big insufficient funds fee. Oh my god.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

the cheat said:


> If my disability money isn't in my bank account soon, I'm in serious trouble. Of all the bad things that have happened to me, this would be the worst. I'm gonna puke. I could be looking at a big big big insufficient funds fee. Oh my god.


Good luck, man! That sounds so ****ty.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Good luck, man! That sounds so ****ty.


You're not on ODSP are ya? It's normally in my account by now. I had a medical review in November, which takes up to 90 days and if you get denied then they send you something in the mail and you get another 3 months of disability before they cut you off. I moved in January so they might have sent my rejection letter to my old address.

I'm freaking out. If this happens I'm really dead.


----------



## Franz Ferdinand

An italian forum about SA that I frequent obsessively is down for the moment and I am here.


----------



## Rains

Franz Ferdinand said:


> An italian forum about SA that I frequent obsessively is down for the moment and I am here.


Is it better than this place?


----------



## Franz Ferdinand

Rains said:


> Is it better than this place?


As you can see I have very few posts here but I find this place more organized, that forum is small compared to this but has the advantage that you can interact with fellow countrymen, Italy is very small compared to the USA and it's more easy make gatherings.


----------



## LilMeRich

The fictional red-haired woman I had a lovely dream about last night!!!


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Chieve said:


> im in a relationship and if it ever ended id feel so lost and helpless, id be more upset and depressed and down then i did before i was even in a relationship...and life was good when i was single and alone...or at least felt like it
> 
> and im feeling kind of down for some reason, i just think its because of my cough medicine though


Cough medicine makes my whole world feel gross and depressing. And yes, you're probably right about the relationship thing, so you better work your *** off to keep it together. Part of that is keeping yourself happy, too.


----------



## Kevin001

Thinking about getting my sister involved....my mom needs intervention.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

the cheat said:


> You're not on ODSP are ya? It's normally in my account by now. I had a medical review in November, which takes up to 90 days and if you get denied then they send you something in the mail and you get another 3 months of disability before they cut you off. I moved in January so they might have sent my rejection letter to my old address.
> 
> I'm freaking out. If this happens I'm really dead.


I am indeed on ODSP. It should be in our accounts by now. I feel your pain regarding their slowness sometimes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Kevin001 said:


> Thinking about getting my sister involved....my mom needs intervention.


----------



## Kevin001

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


Welp she said she tried talking to her too, so I'll pray more.


----------



## CNikki

Love it when I'm (subliminally) accused of things that I have not done, especially when I am the first option for certain situations - and especially if it tries framing me as something that I am not. Not like that hasn't happened before.


----------



## tehuti88

I think perhaps I've spotted the newest alias of that person who keeps returning and posting the same things since at least March.

Will have to keep an eye on them, though it's been a few days. Sometimes they forget/abandon their newest aliases before creating new ones. Last I checked a few hadn't been banned yet.

...

Sad that I'm so invested in this, I know. :/ If I had a social life I probably would not be doing this.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My mother and I just got back from visiting Nona with family before they left for Windsor.

I miss them already. 



Kevin001 said:


> Welp she said she tried talking to her too, so I'll pray more.


Good luck, my friend. Sending you good vibes!


----------



## AceEmoKid

i hate having my routine and habits interrupted. ****ing hate it. one thing goes wrong and i'm paralyzed the rest of the day in confusion and frustration.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ah, the nostalgia


----------



## tehuti88

:| Should really learn more about Halloween if they're going to gripe about it so.










:lol Punched a window out, did you...










:serious:


----------



## Elad

kind of just ghosted off skype and all other platforms for like almost a year, finally get back on and hear a guy I used to know passed away from OD.

I wasn't super close with him but we were part of the same group of people on tinychat like every day and always cracked jokes together making and seeing each other laugh and smile. I think that's why I'm feeling so wtf about it like it's surreal and my brain can't comprehend. bizzare.

Anyway I hope you're resting in peace David/big dwilly... forever mirin those shoulders and beard.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am not sure if she is just on the introvert and the shy side of the spectrum, or if it is just me. But judging by her personality and how outgoing she is on her social media accounts, my money is on the latter. It is nice to see when you decide to get yourself to be more social, it results in ruining your self esteem.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Afreen88 said:


> Spending the weekend alone again... But it's not as bad as it sounds, once I get into it. I am very sad though.


What are your plans?

I should be getting ready to go on holiday on monday to Snowdonia, but she's decided I'm a waste of space so that's gone to ****.

Cancelled the hotel and got my money back, but lost £35 on train tickets. :serious:


----------



## tehuti88

Yet again I'm reminded of how defective and unwanted I am as a woman.

Seems to be all I'm worth being reminded of. -_- And yet I still somehow have it "easy." I don't understand.

...

I don't know why I even exist. Guys around here wonder why they were born as guys? Apparently I shouldn't have been born as a woman, because even among other struggling unwanted women I seem to be one of the particularly unwanted ones.


----------



## Winds

Lohikaarme said:


> Ah, the nostalgia


Right on cue. I was just thinking about my online gaming buddies and the fun moments we shared. Chances are I would have never talked to them if we ever met offline, but gaming brought us all together. Long live the memory of my Front and Special Forces homies in South Dakota, Europe, Indonesia, South Korea, and New Zealand.


----------



## harrison

My son just spent his first night in Tokyo - we skyped for ages last night at Seoul airport. Will be very exciting to be young and in a city like that.


----------



## funnynihilist

It's just so hot and humid


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My existence is anticipation anxiety, endured awkward encounters with physical anxiety symptoms I have no control over, shame and depression about my lack of a functioning progressive life and everything mentioned previously, hermitting and avoidance supplemented with alcohol and/or herb as well as binging watching TV series to forget my own life and issues and repeat. and repeat. and repeat. and repeat. and repeat. and repeat. and repeat. and repeat. and repeat. and repeat. and repeat.

I do love to laugh though, even if only find my jokes funny half the time


----------



## forever in flux

tehuti88 said:


> I think perhaps I've spotted the newest alias of that person who keeps returning and posting the same things since at least March.
> 
> Will have to keep an eye on them, though it's been a few days. Sometimes they forget/abandon their newest aliases before creating new ones. Last I checked a few hadn't been banned yet.


A personal hero of mine. I love the faux outrage they post every time before leaving.

I wonder what motivates them to keep doing it? It's so strange


----------



## Crisigv

It's raining once again, and I have a feeling that I forgot my roof open in my car. I'm too lazy to get out of bed to look. Someone check for me? Lol


----------



## forever in flux

Pete Beale said:


> Gender stereo typing?
> 
> It's called a joke.
> 
> Maybe this place is as ridiculously strict as SAUK? :|


Don't worry it's cool here. Welcome back, we've missed your anecdotes about skanky park hoes and trilobites


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Without a doubt, there is something amazing that happens when you believe, in anything. I guess I'm doing it right now. We'll see what kind of crazy **** (in a good way) happens tonight.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Great, the Jamaican rum I drank is getting to me now. :sigh


----------



## tehuti88

My period is two weeks late and nowhere in sight yet. :|


----------



## forever in flux

There's some kind of conspiracy against contributing to the dot thread because it hasn't worked for days. Meanwhile I'm having these eerie coincidences about birthdays and sh!t and noone sane enough to share them with


----------



## Mc Borg

forever in flux said:


> There's some kind of conspiracy against contributing to the dot thread because it hasn't worked for days. Meanwhile I'm having these eerie coincidences about birthdays and sh!t and noone sane enough to share them with


I'm trying to keep it alive, but it doesn't seem to be working :lol. A lot of us are posting in a skype group, so that might also have something to do with it.

Also, what's up with the birthdays?


----------



## forever in flux

Mc Borg said:


> I'm trying to keep it alive, but it doesn't seem to be working :lol. A lot of us are posting in a skype group, so that might also have something to do with it.
> 
> Also, what's up with the birthdays?


Skype's got nothing to do with it for me, it's this website playing up, difficult to read or post anything sometimes.

The birthdays was to do with me thinking about wishing somebody happy birthday (nobody specifically but that's the point of the thread right  ) and then discovering @*lackofflife* happened to post a random meme about birthdays just as the page was loading. Just a weird coincidence that had nothing to do with anyones birthday


----------



## Winds

That was really fun. Best time I had in awhile.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh cool, an "Ask Reddit" all about women's crappy (and often terrifying) experiences with "nice guys."

If I were more of a douche I'd link it, but I'm not, so I won't.

Kind of amusing though how there were even some "nice guys" demonstrating what "nice guys" they were right in the comments. "You are a woman, so your opinion is irrelevant." Even though they were discussing that woman's experience--since she could answer only for her side of the incident and not the guy's, her view didn't count, his did.

Logic.

Don't even get me started on the comments about rape...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tehuti88 said:


> Oh cool, an "Ask Reddit" all about women's crappy (and often terrifying) experiences with "nice guys."
> 
> If I were more of a douche I'd link it, but I'm not, so I won't.
> 
> Kind of amusing though how there were even some "nice guys" demonstrating what "nice guys" they were right in the comments. "You are a woman, so your opinion is irrelevant." Even though they were discussing that woman's experience--since she could answer only for her side of the incident and not the guy's, her view didn't count, his did.
> 
> Logic.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the comments about rape...


It is Reddit. I am not surprised in the slightest.

>


----------



## forever in flux

Winds said:


> That was really fun. Best time I had in awhile.


You're welcome bigboy


----------



## Winds

forever in flux said:


> You're welcome bigboy


----------



## kivi

I don't even use Fahrenheit degree system but I've just realized I write as Fahrenheit in that thread. I'm affected by other posters :lol


----------



## tehuti88

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> It is Reddit. I am not surprised in the slightest.
> 
> >


Yep, Reddit, where you can post a eulogy to your missing cat in a pet loss subreddit and get downvoted within seconds...and where you can post in a "lonely and looking for friends" subreddit just asking for a few encouraging comments and not only get downvoted within seconds, but get somebody telling you, maybe you should go post in a social anxiety subreddit instead, because obviously you don't belong there. :/

And where you can get downvoted for liking somebody's post or saying something positive... :|

Glad I never tried too hard to fit in there. Reddit seems to only be good for reading scary stories, looking at cool pictures...and getting mercilessly trolled for no reason whatsoever. And not even understanding half of the trolling because they have all their own lingo and injokes and everything. It's like its own culture. :um


----------



## Lohikaarme

Winds said:


>













Andromeda was so ****ty it won't even get any DLC...  Good job EAware, good job.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I saw two house spiders recently. At least, I think they were. I love spiders, so I just left them alone. They're more entertaining than television.


----------



## Witchblade

Lohikaarme said:


> Andromeda was so ****ty it won't even get any DLC...  Good job EAware, good job.


Oh come on, that was a real waste of money I guess.


----------



## kivi

Today I saw an interesting sea creature that I call "Sea locust". I don't know what is it's real name. It doesn't hop but it does look like a locust with a sting on it's back, like a scorpion. Unfortunately I can't share it's photo from my phone now because it gets hot when I try (I don't have a proper wifi).


----------



## Nitrogen

There's a job I really want to apply to since it's for a rather prominent research institution on my campus, but looking through the job requirements and application steps, they want all kinds of recommendations and even a letter of recommendation from a former employer/professor/etc. - wtf. I get that they want someone responsible enough that they can be backed by another 'prominent' figure or past adviser, but I just find that rather unnecessary considering said person is also going to be on my references list.

The thought of asking my current adviser if she would write a letter of recommendation for me (for a job, not graduate school) is just really nerve-wracking... I feel like I'd be taking up her time and she's the kind that I wouldn't put it past her to outright say no. Harshly.

I want to apply for this job because it's in bioinformatics and it's a job I actually want, but I already feel my heart palpitating thinking about asking for a really personal referral. I really hate feeling like I'm taking up someone's time...


----------



## mt moyt

i wonder if its possible to use a VPN of some sort to make your IP address appear as if its in a specific location that remains the same. Some trolls i feel like its possible they are all the same person, just that they use a VPN or something so that each account looks like its located in a different country (each account logs on with a fixed IP address every time, thats different from the other accounts)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

People confuse me.


----------



## tehuti88

Those sure are some odd--and familiar--posts/topics to be made by somebody who had barely any site activity until quite recently.


----------



## 629753

Winds said:


> That was really fun. Best time I had in awhile.


What was it?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

forever in flux said:


> Don't worry it's cool here. Welcome back, we've missed your anecdotes about skanky park hoes and trilobites


Oh, you remember that :laugh:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So the £1 t-shirt I bought, I washed it and the design ended up mostly faded. Thinking about it I probably should have hand washed it. Anyway I wrote a review saying that it faded after one wash (even though I turned it inside out - I dunno if that's actually meant to help anyway,) and they sent me a letter to apologise and a replacement t-shirt, which was nice (saying they probably didn't use enough ink.) Only they said they retired that design and the new one is just a guy dragging another guy's dead body on a blanket with the words 'dragging victim on blanket.' So I like dark stuff (the other top had a skeleton and a crow and some poem translated into Russian no it,) but... I don't think I can wear that, I'd be overdoing the serial killer vibe I already give some people. Although it is kind of funny that it says what's happening. Like as if the image wasn't enough lmao.

You can still see the design on the other t-shirt if you look closely, but not otherwise. So maybe I can go over it with something... Don't think I'm very good at tracing though. Especially all those Cyrillic characters hmm.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> So the £1 t-shirt I bought, I washed it and the design ended up mostly faded. Thinking about it I probably should have hand washed it. Anyway I wrote a review saying that it faded after one wash (even though I turned it inside out - I dunno if that's actually meant to help anyway,) and they sent me a letter to apologise and a replacement t-shirt, which was nice (saying they probably didn't use enough ink.) Only they said they retired that design and the new one is just a guy dragging another guy's dead body on a blanket with the words 'dragging victim on blanket.' So I like dark stuff (the other top had a skeleton and a crow and some poem translated into Russian no it,) but... I don't think I can wear that, I'd be overdoing the serial killer vibe I already give some people. Although it is kind of funny that it says what's happening. Like as if the image wasn't enough lmao.
> 
> You can still see the design on the other t-shirt if you look closely, but not otherwise. So maybe I can go over it with something... Don't think I'm very good at tracing though. Especially all those Cyrillic characters hmm.


oh, a t shirt with cyrillic?  what was the shirt? sounds interesting.

hmm... so they sold it for a quid and the shop needs profit. and the shop has to buy it from the suppliers. and the suppliers have to pay the poor women sitting and sewing in an overheated mud hut in Bangladesh working 23.5 hour days with no Tea break? Id be surprised if those women in there make more than 20 p a day.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I miss Belgium. Western Europe is awesome!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> oh, a t shirt with cyrillic?  what was the shirt? sounds interesting.
> 
> hmm... so they sold it for a quid and the shop needs profit. and the shop has to buy it from the suppliers. and the suppliers have to pay the poor women sitting and sewing in an overheated mud hut in Bangladesh working 23.5 hour days with no Tea break? Id be surprised if those women in there make more than 20 p a day.


Oh it was from Etsy, they bought the tops from Atmosphere (it says on the inside of both,) and printed the design on. Both black tanktops.

But yes, probably.

I don't know what it said lol, it was a Byron poem though.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh it was from Etsy, they bought the tops from Atmosphere (it says on the inside of both,) and printed the design on. Both black tanktops.
> 
> But yes, probably.


some years ago, i bought some designer Crosshatch grey hoodie. i think it was £25? anyway, the logo on the whole thing was done in bright, bright metallic gold. Looked fantabulous, darling! Looked like gold leaf of something.

but after maybe about 10 washer, the gold began to fade off.  after about 15-25 wearings and washings ALL the gold faded off. it left behind the clear plastic sort of adhesion outline of the logo. this top is still perfectly wearable. the logo and all that is fine. but its like a shiny grey plastic coating exactly the way the gold logo was.

really liked that bright metallic gold. wonder if i can still get another one.


----------



## SplendidBob

Went to the gym came back, wtf did I do this time?










:tiptoe


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I sat in the passenger seat with the female ambulance driver who seemed a little shy, and chatted to her quite a bit during the trip to the hospital.

Found out quite a bit about her and made her laugh multiple times. 

If it weren't for a 2-3 issues not SA related I'd have been cheeky enough to ask for her phone number lol, because I felt almost no anxiety tbh.

I told her when we got to the hospital that it was the best and only ambulance journey I've ever had, and I'm glad I wasn't ill in the back, and that I want any future ambulance journeys to be the same. lol

Spoke to two doctors, multiple nurses, and patients with no issues and had a laugh with some of them, yet I still feel stuck, like I need to be much better to talk to people long term and maintain anything meaningful with people. 

I need to be a better, stronger person, have more going for me.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Witchblade said:


> Oh come on, that was a real waste of money I guess.


According to credible sources, BioWare Montreal is heavily outsourcing to less talented studios despite all the backlash. No artistic vision = slew of ****ty games :frown2:


----------



## forever in flux

Canada


----------



## Kevin001

I can't lose myself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

forever in flux said:


> Canada


Ryan Gosling.


----------



## AffinityWing

I've got an old online friend that's been mentioning she's got SA since catching up with her in so long and if that's true that would be an amazing thing to reconnect about. I'm still very on the fence, though. I'm not sure if she knows about the forum but if she doesn't, I even considered entirely sharing my profile here. Is that too naive? Especially since I don't know yet if she really has it, the severity of it, etc. etc. She used to be one of my best friends and I want to tell her so much about everything, if that's the case..not that I even know where to start. :dead


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> My period is two weeks late and nowhere in sight yet. :|


Ask and you shall receive.

My poor back. ;_;


----------



## gtfovinny

A way to leave the depressing country that I live in.. :/


----------



## ImperfectCircle

MsDaisy said:


> My headache wont go away.. a week..whats wrong I don't usually get headaches.
> It could be a tumor.


Sounds like a migraine most likely. They suck pretty bad.


----------



## tea111red

i'm thinking about this woman that looked like she escaped the psych ward singing to a nearly empty parking lot w/ a microphone. i would like to see that again.


----------



## A Void Ant

Thinking about working 100% from home. I have that option where I work. It would take a couple weeks to go into effect.

I thought I could open up to people and make friends, but just the opposite is occurring. People are giving off subtle signs they don't want me there. I suspect my silence & awkwardness is too much for them to bear. I'm probably a negative contagion to their environment. It makes me feel guilty. 

I'd being doing it more for them than myself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm being ignored again. Awesome.


----------



## Winds

impedido10 said:


> What was it?


Nothing major, just goofing and joking around with the fam.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Pain seems to keep you alive and make you a better person, while pleasure seems to make you unhappy and slowly kill you. Why are we so determined from birth to die? Are we simply programmed to face our worst fear? How do we beat this? We could make it possible to live forever and people would still want to die.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't cope with socializing, it's like it's this competition I always lose and then I'm a closed book and it's like **** this I'm out and you may not see me again for ages if at all


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Oh the life I would be living right now. I wouldn't have given the universe any reason to have doubted bringing me here. I'm such a fool.


----------



## SparklingWater

Tmw everything gets better but then gets worse at the same time lol. What the hell life. I'm convinced god is legit a room full of monkeys pressing random *** buttons. Life wtf lol. But at least I can laugh about it now rather than despairing. It's going to be ok. Did I say wtf already? Lmao


----------



## uziq

I feel like a loser. Like I'm easy to take advantage of. Like nothing I've worked towards to fix myself has worked. Like I'm not good at anything.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I hope that my ritual of having a shot of some sort of alcohol before bed does not become a habit. :afr


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm being ignored again. Awesome.


Isn't it wonderful?

My mothers in hospital and the only friend I've had in years is ignoring me by the looks of it. :|


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sheska said:


> You have a life and as such an opportunity to live it. Sure, you may not have all the options available to others but that can be said of all of us. Make the best of what you have. Don't use your limitations as an excuse not to. Your strengths, your fire, your heart can be applied in all sort of ways, you just have to find a way to let these qualities enrich other's lives.


As usual I can't argue with you, because you're right. I should start living according to my own principles and quit making excuses since as long as I'm respiring and am able-bodied, I have the opportunity to serve. All that is left now is to make the choice. Thanks, N.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I wish I could stop being paranoid about every single little thing, it's getting irksome.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Feeling like a cowboy again. Am I really going to have to build a massive wood fence around the property just so I can get one of these amazingly beautiful horses that I keep seeing in the area?


----------



## Sabk

Life has just changed dramatically for me. Because of....life, I've moved back in with my parents; I found out the man I loved (may still love, Idk anymore) is dating someone else (who in comparison makes me feel like scum), I still have no job (although I'm working on that).

Life is all at a a stand-still right now. It's....whatever.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

I can't remember where the thread is insisting that skinny guys never get girlfriends. Maybe because it's been said so many times. I guess this wouldn't matter anyway because every time someone says something "NEVER EVER" happens, if someone else says it's happened for them, they're told, "YOU'RE LYING" or "YOU DON'T EXIST IN REAL LIFE" ( :um ), and if they say they saw it happen for someone else, they're told, "THAT DOESN'T COUNT" or "WELL OBVIOUSLY THAT GUY WAS RICH" or some such (which, however incorrect it may be, contradicts the original claim that something NEVER EVER happens...but whatever :| ).

Anyway, my mother and I were on the way to go shopping after going to a restaurant and we stopped at a light as a couple crossed the street. The woman was thin but moderately attractive. The guy walking ahead of her...wow. I had to check to make sure it was a guy at first. He was wearing really tight pants and his legs were probably the skinniest legs I've ever seen on a guy. I stared at his legs in awe. The woman had more meat on her than he did.

In addition...he was rather nerdy looking (the woman was, too)...and he was either the same height she was or maybe just a tad shorter (not significantly so, but my point is, he definitely wasn't tall or even tallER).

...But yeah. I already gave the reasons this observation would be brushed off. I actually see fat and thin and bald and short and unattractive and nerdy guys in relationships all the time (really hot guys, really buff guys, and especially really tall guys seem to be a rarity in this area...I get gawky if I see anyone over around 6'...and this isn't an area with a lot of particularly rich people, this city is rather poor), but obviously, if they're in relationships, they must have something else going for them (burden of proof on the observer to prove this isn't so :roll ) which completely negates the original argument ("That NEVER EVER happens!...well, if it does happen, here's another explanation why...and if that explanation isn't correct, here's yet another"...so there are in fact *many different reasons a thing DOES happen*)...so one must wonder why the original argument was made in the first place, if the person proposing the argument can always amend it to suit their purpose and yet somehow the original argument still stands. :|


----------



## Sabk

No I don't feel the need to keep apprised on world events. I don't care. 
Depressing, and most of the time, useless clutter with which to fill my mind.

Why should I care about a random soccer player? Do I watch soccer? Um, no. 
I'd much rather focus all my attention and curiosity on what actually interests me.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## pied vert

Sabk said:


> No I don't feel the need to keep apprised on world events. I don't care.
> Depressing, and most of the time, useless clutter with which to fill my mind.
> 
> Why should I care about a random soccer player? Do I watch soccer? Um, no.
> I'd much rather focus all my attention and curiosity on what actually interests me.


I am like this too, except I don't care about_ anything_ except what is of immediate concern to me. Especially politics. Don't care about politics at all. I, like, care if people in the world are suffering, but I know that there's no way to get to them except through a thick jungle of politics which abstracts away anything that makes sense to me. So I just don't care. I don't care about anything that I hear on the news. I don't care about pop culture either, but I also don't care about outrageous events, bombings, deaths, racist comments, it's all over my head.


----------



## pied vert

tehuti88 said:


> I can't remember where the thread is insisting that skinny guys never get girlfriends. Maybe because it's been said so many times. I guess this wouldn't matter anyway because every time someone says something "NEVER EVER" happens, if someone else says it's happened for them, they're told, "YOU'RE LYING" or "YOU DON'T EXIST IN REAL LIFE" ( :um ), and if they say they saw it happen for someone else, they're told, "THAT DOESN'T COUNT" or "WELL OBVIOUSLY THAT GUY WAS RICH" or some such (which, however incorrect it may be, contradicts the original claim that something NEVER EVER happens...but whatever :| ).
> 
> Anyway, my mother and I were on the way to go shopping after going to a restaurant and we stopped at a light as a couple crossed the street. The woman was thin but moderately attractive. The guy walking ahead of her...wow. I had to check to make sure it was a guy at first. He was wearing really tight pants and his legs were probably the skinniest legs I've ever seen on a guy. I stared at his legs in awe. The woman had more meat on her than he did.
> 
> In addition...he was rather nerdy looking (the woman was, too)...and he was either the same height she was or maybe just a tad shorter (not significantly so, but my point is, he definitely wasn't tall or even tallER).
> 
> ...But yeah. I already gave the reasons this observation would be brushed off. I actually see fat and thin and bald and short and unattractive and nerdy guys in relationships all the time (really hot guys, really buff guys, and especially really tall guys seem to be a rarity in this area...I get gawky if I see anyone over around 6'...and this isn't an area with a lot of particularly rich people, this city is rather poor), but obviously, if they're in relationships, they must have something else going for them (burden of proof on the observer to prove this isn't so :roll ) which completely negates the original argument ("That NEVER EVER happens!...well, if it does happen, here's another explanation why...and if that explanation isn't correct, here's yet another"...so there are in fact *many different reasons a thing DOES happen*)...so one must wonder why the original argument was made in the first place, if the person proposing the argument can always amend it to suit their purpose and yet somehow the original argument still stands. :|


You make sense but I feel like you're too personally affected by these things.


----------



## zonebox

I have a choice,


I can either spend my day on social platforms, trying to engage in social activities.

or

I can tinker around with my computer.​
Validation with others, or goof around with the computer?

Decisions, decisions... bleh.

pfft. I'm off to the Bat cave, have a great day peeps


----------



## Sabk

pied vert said:


> I am like this too, except I don't care about_ anything_ except what is of immediate concern to me. Especially politics. Don't care about politics at all. I, like, care if people in the world are suffering, but I know that there's no way to get to them except through a thick jungle of politics which abstracts away anything that makes sense to me. So I just don't care. I don't care about anything that I hear on the news. I don't care about pop culture either, but I also don't care about outrageous events, bombings, deaths, racist comments, it's all over my head.


Yep. And it's insanely frustrating when others somewhat alienate you for not feeling what they feel BECAUSE of said events. They have every right to their responses, however, it irritates the **** outta me when they look at me and expect a similar response. I'm generally apathetic about most things.

There are some issues for which, I will feel very strongly. But like you said, they must have an immediate impact on my life.


----------



## Dissonance

Sabk said:


> Yep. And it's insanely frustrating when others somewhat alienate you for not feeling what they feel BECAUSE of said events. They have every right to their responses, however, it irritates the **** outta me when they look at me and expect a similar response. I'm generally apathetic about most things.
> 
> There are some issues for which, I will feel very strongly. But like you said, they must have an immediate impact on my life.


Do you care about pizza at least?


----------



## Sabk

Dissonance said:


> Do you care about pizza at least?


*scoff* pizza is LIFE, soo...


----------



## Dissonance

Sabk said:


> *scoff* pizza is LIFE, soo...


But life is meaningless, soo....


----------



## Sabk

Dissonance said:


> But life is meaningless, soo....


Not when you equate life to pizza, soooo....


----------



## Dissonance

Sabk said:


> Not when you equate life to pizza, soooo....


Everything should just be pizza then.


----------



## Sabk

Dissonance said:


> Everything should just be pizza then.


Pretty much


----------



## Dissonance

Sabk said:


> Pretty much


When the universe finally dies, I would like to become one with the great pizza at the end times. I can only hope to be part of one the delicious toppings of the WORLD PIZZA.


----------



## SparklingWater

Honestly I'm done with any "recovery" stuff til September I think. I do too much try too hard instead of believing my effort is enough and it'll get better. I think a huge benefit of a therapist is proper pacing lol. I don't feel anxious with people but that trauma stuff and not feeling my in the moment feelings is gonna get me in a ton of trouble I already see it. If you're not sure what you're feeling you make baaaaaaaaad decisions. As I have many many times lol. So yea. I'm just gonna live and focus on feeling **** and make sure this non anxiety thing lasts for the next few months before I push on with the rest of my trauma stuff.


----------



## Chris S W

I'm still way too sensitive. Probably should stick with being cagey; opening up can leave me vulnerable.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

This silly video:





Oh, and this too:


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Getting big and strong again. Feels good. Like I almost have the reserve strength to take on the world one more time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't believe the President of the USA is making vids for Twitter because he doesn't like CNN, isn't there more important **** to deal with down there? Maybe his staff have just learned that no policy work or governing of any kind gets done unless whatever he wants tweeted is secured first


----------



## Omni-slash

You know what I find really attractive? A woman with an elaborate garden. It's weird when you first think about it, but there is something endearing and motherly about it that just makes me feel home.


----------



## CNikki

If I'm dying, I'd rather do so without knowing what hit me. The thought that something is wrong while not being able to visit a doctor is probably worse.

_-is a hypochondriac...-_


----------



## tehuti88

pied vert said:


> You make sense but I feel like you're too personally affected by these things.


Yeah. :/

I feel like if I had at least a tiny social life, dumb things wouldn't wear on me so much. But I can't be sure, it's been so long.


----------



## Omni-slash

CNikki said:


> If I'm dying, I'd rather do so without knowing what hit me. The thought that something is wrong while not being able to visit a doctor is probably worse.
> 
> _-is a hypochondriac...-_


Would you not be able to visit a doctor because of social anxiety, or am I missing something?


----------



## CNikki

Siegfried said:


> Would you not be able to visit a doctor because of social anxiety, or am I missing something?


For a variety of problems - mental and physical. Right now it's leaning towards the physical.


----------



## tehuti88

That feeling when you're the wrong kind of nerd and not even other nerds--especially guy nerds--are interested in you.


----------



## tehuti88

Sometimes I think I should just go full autistic and blither about the stuff in that cloud whether anyone is interested or not.


----------



## The Library of Emma

@iAmCodeMonkey

:clap someone else is on the "school of life" train


----------



## Laurelles

I spent far too much money on an expensive meal at a Japanese restaurant last night. This'll come back to bite me in the future I'm sure


----------



## Witchblade

lol, apparently my thread got moved to a hidden subforum because it was too scandalous :lol I can't see it yet.


----------



## ShadowOne

i should accomplish something and learn a song, but i cant pick which one to spend the time on...im too impatient to learn a difficult one


----------



## Kevin001

Why do people have to be negative on youtube?


----------



## Crisigv

When I'm old and alone, I'm going to be found dead in a chair, alone, watching Independence Day on repeat.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

I take hallucinogens on purpose sometimes to help me have a creative breakthrough, etc... and they want to give me psych meds and therapy to help me stop hallucinating because my idiot father spilled the beans to a doctor. *facepalm* Has no doctor ever studied what all the entrepreneur greats did to get where they are? Please don't try to force me into anything and make me leave the state again. I can't really afford to move to California again yet. But I will.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Tomorrow will be more of the same old monotony and loneliness. Woohoo! /sarcasm


----------



## Karsten

Crisigv said:


> When I'm old and alone, I'm going to be found dead in a chair, alone, watching Independence Day on repeat.


Lmfao, that was my favorite movie as a kid.


----------



## PocketoAlice

I want to talk to some of the people who've added me on facebook, one in particular.

He's so memeworthy and glorious, I want a good friend to laugh with. 

But I'm awkward and weird. And anxious. 

And I'll get to it eventually.

After I respond to the 40+ messages I already have from weeks ago.

Or not. 

Who knows. 

Probably not.

Update: Holy **** I said hi, kill me.


----------



## Dissonance

finally a chill day, tomorrow will be hard though, but the journey will be over.


----------



## Mc Borg

People take the internet waaay too seriously.


----------



## Blue Dino

Base on my dog noticeably looking fatter, and her insane hyperactive behavior when I took her outside, I am pretty sure she has been walked much or at all the past few weeks.


----------



## Sabk

Okay. This dog is clearly intelligent. But so poorly trained, it's kinda sad. Had I been there sooner...
And he's very, very picky with his food. I'm afraid he'll die of starvation.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## crimeclub

I can't believe this is barely making a blip on the news radar.

https://www.thenation.com/article/1...-aumf-was-ignored-nevertheless-she-persisted/

Congress might actually get rid of 'Authorization for Use of Military Force' (AUMF) which gives the President the ability to bomb Middle Eastern countries whenever he wants (like while literally enjoying "the most delicious chocolate cake" at Mar-A-Lago), now he'll need the approval of Congress and will need to officially declare war on the country. Obama asked to get rid of AUMF but Congress voted that it should remain within the President's power, but 6 months into Trump AUMFing all over the Middle East Congress finally realized you don't give weapons to a child.


----------



## GibberingMaw

Nothing, I have several mental problems that cause me to most of the time not think about anything. But then when I do, it is usually philosophical or what if scenarios. I am weird.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Absolutely nothing I'm capable of doing work wise interests me.

If I thought working minimum wage would actually lead to me making friends and getting a relationship I'd do it, but it never as, so I remain unemployed, doing **** all because there's no reward.

My friend I've just lost wont accept me for who I am.

She wants a career and I don't know what the **** to do, and it's part of the reason why she's stopped bothering with me.

I can't just go back to work though and pretend that I'm actually happy, forcing myself to get up everyday, put on a mask, and have all my spare time thinking about work the next day.

I wish she would accept me for the way I am, because as a friend, I am good company and I'm up for doing things.

I'm no longer crippled by anxiety to the point where i'm a complete recluse.

I'm a relaxed guy to be around and have a good sense of humour, and love to do things.

We planned to go on holiday together and I have no anxiety issues whatsoever doing that. Traveling and doing all the usual seaside holiday stuff doesn't bother me.

Damn, if I had money worries, work worries taken away, I'd feel a whole lot better.

I'm tired of always worrying about wtf to do to make a living. It never ends!

Now I have to go to hospital to see my mom who's ill, when I should be on holiday with my friend who wants nothing to do with me now, and hasn't contacted me even though my moms ill.

I have almost no anxiety going to see her, talking to medical professionals, and I'll look at a lot of people today, and wonder how the **** they manage to do what they do.

Everyone from the bus driver to nurses, shop workers etc.

I still think that physical problems I have are the main reasons why I'm like this.

I could probably hold down a ****ty job if I didn't feel **** about myself physically and after work, could go out, socialize, make friends, meet women. 

:frown2:


----------



## mt moyt

i didn't fail!!! wooo


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I had something to do today.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder what everyone else is doing for the 4th?


----------



## firestar

This is stupid, but I _knew _my older brother was stopping my laundry. He doesn't like the sound of my dryer. He always denied it, acted like I was crazy, even after he locked the door to the basement one time to stop me from doing laundry. It got so bad I started using a laundromat the last time I was at home.

He did it again today. I didn't catch him at it, but when I went down there to check on my clothes they were still damp. I know I started the dryer properly this time. He must have stopped it. He was outright lying last year when he claimed he hadn't. I _knew _he was gaslighting me.


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> I wonder what everyone else is doing for the 4th?


For non-Americans? Most likely, the usual.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist

I wake up everyday with a sense of boredom and unease.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

How to roast brussel sprouts.


----------



## Hollo

It's food truck night. I'm excited for some bizarre fried fair foods and local beers


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> This is stupid, but I _knew _my older brother was stopping my laundry. He doesn't like the sound of my dryer. He always denied it, acted like I was crazy, even after he locked the door to the basement one time to stop me from doing laundry. It got so bad I started using a laundromat the last time I was at home.
> 
> He did it again today. I didn't catch him at it, but when I went down there to check on my clothes they were still damp. I know I started the dryer properly this time. He must have stopped it. He was outright lying last year when he claimed he hadn't. I _knew _he was gaslighting me.


Is that the half-brother who has never worked? How old is he again? Does he do that to the other family members living in the house?


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Is that the half-brother who has never worked? How old is he again? Does he do that to the other family members living in the house?


Yeah, that's him. He apparently has some sort of part-time job but I'm not sure when he goes to it because he spends most of his time at home. Maybe he works the night shift.

He's turning 32 this month and the closest he's come to living on his own was the year when he lived with his girlfriend and her parents.

As far as I know, he only does this with me. He's always treated me especially badly, maybe because I'm the second-oldest. We got into some bad arguments when I was a teenager. One time he hit me in the arm so many times he gave me a bad bruise. I asked him to stop, but we were in the car so I couldn't leave.

I sent him an email asking to set up a schedule. Didn't say anything about him stopping the dryer, just that I don't want to bother him. We'll see if that works.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Well my mom is much better today. She's got a private room now with ensuite and TV, and she's eating a little and drinking, and talking a lot more. Her main issues now is she's ****ting so much she's has to keep wearing nappies. 

I'm winding her up about how many nappies she's going through. :b

My friend still isn't talking to me though, so I still feel like **** really. 

I'm so disappointed that she won't talk to me, especially after I initially thought my mom had had a stroke. 

It's lovely weather here and I honestly thought I would be on a beach in Wales today, instead of visiting my mom in hospital. :serious:


----------



## AffinityWing

When you've been made to go by a number ID for so long in high school and suddenly find the school removed you from all things that were with access to the ID, it really makes you feel treated like you were no more than just a number. I liked and became really attached to my ID...There were even some stuff I wanted to keep for memory from my student e-mail. 

Well, I can't speak much for it since in college you'll be just a number, even more. And we're being made to use IDs there as well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Tapatalk App on my phone has these ads with giant spiders for some reason so as I'm scrolling every so often I drop my phone and freak out as such. I thought tech was supposed show you ads based on interests or things you may like? Well I ****in' hate spiders & don't want to see giant photos of them ever!


----------



## CNikki

Reading some things that remind me of my current situation and the potential future it can possess, thus it's becoming anxiety-inducing.


----------



## Crisigv

Why do I get comfortable in my misery when I hate it so much? Why can't I change?


----------



## ImperfectCircle

"**** 'em if they can't take a joke."


----------



## Witchblade

Afreen88 said:


> Am I an awful person


What'd you do?


----------



## Sabk

I just want a cigarette 😣
But I think smoking in front of my parents is disrespectful. Just go to sleep, so I can smoke, dude!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## zonebox

The web is somehow even nuttier than I am.. Also tying on phones is difficult.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> In my mind this is what ABBA and Electric Light Orchestra would sound like as produced by Daft Punk! *While I expect it to create healthy debate amongst my listeners,* it's one of the songs I'm most proud of on the new record because it's such a different approach for me, and I thrive from changing my sound and trying new things.


mmhmm :blank

:lol


----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> mmhmm :blank
> 
> :lol


A youtube comment is: "He's ruining my depression." lol


----------



## SparklingWater

Not sure love actually exists. People who loudly proclaim their love to pple, then see someone cute and pursue them, flirt with them, emotionally cheat if not physically. They lead people on, ghost you, manipulate you, show back up when the new or old **** doesn't work out invariably. It's like the only way to be in love is to overlook all the pain they cause. What the ****. Loyalty means nada. And who ****ing wants to be second choice. How does one sit around knowing they left and will likely again. Always wondering who they're gonna meet today at school at work online volunteering ****ing grocery shopping and you're in love and they're already pursuing the next person or talking to the old one secretly and you have no clue lol. Today I'm jaded. Tomorrow I'll consider it again. What if other person pops back up lol? Bye nice knowing you. Yank their hearts around and then start the process again. Is it all just a fairy tale? Do you just sit around waiting for the piece of **** to find someone new again. Does new person know about previous or previous know about new. And there's always a ****ing reason. Always more than willing to put others down. I'm not like xyz. Yes you are you manipulative piece of ****. Meh but it's worth it I guess? Those moments of companionship better than loneliness.everyone can't be the same? Bleh, single life is fine for me. Never again. **** even the longest, most loving adoring couples do that **** too. Bleh **** it. Staying single. Rant done.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Twytarn 2.0


----------

